# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  You'll want to read this!

## Ronnie Rowland

There's a lot of theories on how to make maximum muscle gains for competitive bodybuilders while using anabolic steroids and pro-hormones. You do not need steroid cycles that are so complicated that you would need a degree in bio-chemistry to figure them out. It's harder to climb your way to the top of the mountain in one shot. Its best to slingshot your way up the competitive ladder in increments! Even if you are all-natural this is still the best way to make maximal gains while minimizing the risk of over-training and hitting barriers. I want to share with everyone what I have learned in 33 years of experience as a personal trainer. I have seen a lot in my days!

I see a lot of the same old questions being asked and I want to hand out some sound advise for those wanting to know what I have found to work best. It's really quite simple. KEEP ANABOLIC STEROID CYCLES/PRO-HORMONE CYCLES 8 WEEKS!


*Slingshot Functional Training Overview and Cliff Notes
*
Slingshot Functional Training (SFT) is defined as bodybuilding using Straight Sets (stopping 1 rep shy of all out muscle failure in the 8-15 rep range) with free weights, machines, cables, or body weight. This form of Functional Training involves getting a maximum muscle pump while using heavy weights (the term “heavy” is relative) and great form. It builds an extremely high degree of muscle tone. This form of training requires proper periodization in order to allow maximum recovering and to prevent the body from adapting to high volume. 

SFT is made up of two training phases: an 8-week reload and a 1-2 week deload. The reload is a high-volume training phase and the deload is a low-volume training phase. You continuously alternate between an 8-week reload and a 1-2 week deload. After 8 weeks of reloading, your body will need 1-2 weeks of deloading to prevent overtraining of the joints, connective tissues, and the central nervous system. After 8 weeks of reloading your body will have adapted to high-volume leaving you no where else to go expect to beyond failure training methods that cause over-training and injury (e.g., forced reps and heavy negatives) A deload consist of performing about half as many sets while using the same intensity, weight loads, and rep-ranges. It allows for catch-up growth to occur that was stimulated toward the end of the reload. After the 1-2 week low-volume training phase is incorporated, your body fully recovers and allows maximum progress to continue.

Slingshot training works by reloading with more volume while your on an 8 week anabolic steroid cycle or 8 week pro-hormone cycle, etc. Anabolics have been shown to work best for approximately 8 weeks. After that point, additional muscle gains slow dramatically and you would need to use higher amounts drugs or supplements to advance further. The problem with that approach is additional unwanted side effects. So in order to keep making maximum progress you come off a heavy cycle by lowering the amount of anabolics used or bridge with a small dose of anabolics for 1-2 weeks and reduce training volume. This 1-2 week period of reducing anabolics encourages receptor sites to become more sensitive to anabolics so that when you return to another (steroid cycle/8 week reload) you'll make better gains. *To recap:* You use more training volume and use higher dosages of anabolic supplements during your 8 week anabolic steroid cycles so you can get the most out of each cycle. This is your reload ! After the reload you begin deloading for 1 week by using less training volume and less anabolics, so you can return to another 8 week anabolic cycle/reload 1 week later and make better progress. The cycle continues (reload/deload/reload/deload/reload/deload, etc). If you decide to use steroids for longer than an 8 week cycle you'll still need to reduce your training volume in half for 1-2 weeks after 8 weeks of high volume to prevent injury, totoal burnout and hitting a barrier! a)

*It’s up to you as an individual to find out how many sets work best for your body*

1. The first type of SFT is performing around 14 to 20 Functional Sets weekly per major body part. They are straight sets taken 1-2 reps shy of muscle failure in the 8-15 rep range. 
2. The second type of SFT is using single-drop sets, performing around 7 to 10 single-drop sets weekly per major body part. Single-drop sets is a technique in which you perform an exercise using straight sets until 1 rep shy of muscle failure in the 8-15 rep range (Functional Set), then immediately reduce the weight load by approximately 10-30% for an additional Functional Set to be performed 10-15 seconds later.


*Important Note:* During 8 week reloads/8 week cycles, you must be prepared to push training and protein intake to the limit. As you progress, anabolic dosages and calories must be increased in order to make continued gains!) Most people fail to max out their genetics because they use momentum to lift the weight. When momentum is used the ancillary muscle can do more of the actual work than the targeted muscle group. It's an ego thing and has no part in bodybuilding. Maximum muscle growth will take place without a large increase in body weight, with "Slingshot Functional Training". Old school
bulking up is unnecessary and very unhealthy. Old school bulking up causes heart problems that are often blamed on steroid use !

When supraphysiological amounts of anabolics steroids such as testosterone enanthate or certain prohormones are introduced into the body, maximum receptor site stimualtion occurs during the first 3-8 weeks. After having been on test for around 8 weeks your libido will begin to level out as will your muscle growth as these receptor sites adjust to the exogenous testosterone . It's during this 3-8 week period of enhanced libido that maximum muscle growth occurs! Some of you will make the majority of your gains during weeks 3-6 while reloading others will gain more during week 5-8. Gains are finalized during the deload (week 9). I do believe in set time frames in regards to reducing training volume and anabolic dosages. A 1-2week deload following an 8-week reload is very important because it makes you stronger and packs on some additional muscle due to a rebound effect. Long acting esters will still present during a deload. In addition, the reduction in protein actually helps the body store a little more protein-hence more muscle mass! 

I strongly believe that changing your exercises constantly is a huge mistake. Doing so will not allow for *SPECIFIC ADAPTATIONS* to occur to their fullest. If you are changing exercises every time you train you will have no history of progress. Results can only be measured against your baseline exercises that give you the most bang for your buck. For example: squats for the thighs! Alternating leg presses with squats every other week would not be as beneficial as sticking with squats for most of your leg training sessions unless squatting every week caused joint pain. By using the same key exercises most of the time (during reloads) your results will be better. It's during the deloads you should consider changing exercises every workout. 


A reload will consist of training each body part 1 to 3 times per week. You may choose to switch things up. For example, After 2-3 months of training a muscle once a week you could benefit by switching over to training each muscle group twice a week during the next 8 week reload. It's not manadory, but a good way to help prevent boredom/break plateaus! 

When training a muscle twice a week it's best to do one heavy training day (lower reps) during your first weekly workout and a lighter training day (higher reps) during second weekly workout. However, it's not mandatory. It’s also best to use different exercises on light days but not mandatory. Only when using the *Slingshot Super Blast* is being utilized should you stick with the same exercises for both heavy and light days (the way some trained in the Arnold era)! 

*Plateauing* : A plateau effect will occur within 8 weeks with most steroids/anabolic supplement cycles. This is the perfect time to deload and decrease anabolics. Strength gains often occur during a deload due to a rebound effect of stopping anabolics and by putting less demand on the nervous system/joints/tendons by training with only half the volume. The deload primes the body for future gains and allows you to get stronger/bigger during the next reload/anabolic cycle. Cycling in this manner increasing the effectiveness of every 8 week anabolic steroid or pro hormone cycle. There's no value in going past 8 weeks of using anabolics unless you are cutting and getting ready for a show. Once an 8 week cycle is completed you would have to escalate anabolic dosages much higher to get additional results-hence more side effects would occur and over-training would manifest itself. 

*Work Sets:*There's never a need in exceeding more than around a total of 20 intense Functional Sets for any body part each week or around 10 single drop sets taken 1 rep shy of failure. After that kind of volume is completed the muscles stop firing. Doing upwards of 30 intense sets while training to failure or beyond failure will often result in injury and total burnout! All to often I see people thinking they need to do 30 work sets per muscle group. Now I want to drive this point home-If you cannot break down your muscles to the max with 14-20 intense Functional Sets (straight sets taken 1 rep shy of muscle failure) total for the week (warm up sets not included) whether you train them once, twice, or three times a week; you have a serious training problem! Likewise, if you can't break your major muscle groups down performing 7-10 single-drop sets you have a problem! 

*The Functional Diet:* 

During a reloads and deloads you will need to keep protein at around 40% of your daily total caloric intake. Carbs will make up 30-40% and fats will make up 20-30%. 
In regard to the best diet plan for your body type, you must figure out whether you do better on higher carbs or higher fats. Protein always remains high! If you do better on carbs, then keep the fats lower. On the other hand, if you do better on fats, then keep the carbs lower. 

1. Consume only carbs and protein during the first half of the day.
2. Consume some fats with your protein and carbs around 3-4 pm.
3. Avoid mixing any substantial amounts of carbs and fats in the same meal to decrease insulin spikes.The only exception to this rule is around 3-4 pm to avoid energy crashes.
4. Cut off carbs during the evening and consume protein, fats, and non-starchy carbs.
5. Have one cheat meal per week.

Slingshot your way to the top!

*The Slingshot Functional Training By Ronnie Rowland.”*

WARNING: READ FIRST

No liability is assumed by the author for information contained within. Anabolic steroids are illegal in many countries and are not condoned by the author. All readers, are advises that any form of supplements or drugs described may be illegal, prohibited, or used only with a doctors prescription. The author does not participate, advocate, or encourage in any illegal activities. Readers must consult with appropriate legal and medical authorities if not certain about what has been stated in this article. COPYRIGHTED BY Ronnie Rowland....

*Introduction:*

When many weight lifters hit a plateau, what do they do? They begin to push even harder by adding more intensity to their routine. This kind of thinking is wrong because a muscle has to be exposed to something it is not used to doing without over-training the nervous system and joints. Adding intensity, using "extremely intense" beyond failure training techniques, is widely known for producing frustrated bodybuilders! It's no secret that progressively adding more weight to every lift while using great form is a sure-fire way to increase total lean body mass, given the diet, training volume, and exercise selection is spot on. Almost everyone starts out using low volume. They grow at a phenomenal rate until the body adapts and quits responding. Because some feel the gains were so great using the lower volume approach, they begin to try and lift heavier weights while using the same program for extended periods of time. They put continued pressure on themselves to try to beat personal records each training session in hopes it will somehow further their muscle mass. Unfortunately, they end up with nothing more than chronic injuries and stagnation as a result. 

The intelligent trainer's switch-over to using more volume, while the less fortunate keep thinking less is always more! The next mistake comes into play by the trainees who have switched over to using the higher volume approach. Many become so overwhelmed with their newly found muscle mass after having increased the volume that they begin to reason with themselves thinking more weight or volume must always be done from that point on. They keep increasing work sets/and or workout intensity and eventually develop over-use injuries and an over-trained nervous system, instead of keeping their volume where it needs to be and focusing on contracting and squeezing the muscles during Functional Sets (work sets). Sometimes their training will take the form of more sets-reps, exercises, intensity, training sessions, etc. Some are in constant search for the latest routines that will shock their muscles even further. However, all this does is hold them back even more because no one can overcome diminishing returns or keep using the same routine forever and expect to maximum gains. Slingshot Training helps you overcome both of these dilemmas by setting up guide lines on how many sets to perform per body part and employing both a low volume training phase (deload) and high volume training phase (reload) during the appropriate time frames!  

*** As someone who lifts weights, you will be going up against giants. In biblical times David used a "slingshot" to destroy his largest opponent of all, Goliath. Slingshot Training will dramatically change your physique.* ** 

Every time I browse the internet it’s the same old question being asked over and over again; “What’s the best training routine to gain lean muscle mass and strength?” Many of you are jumping from program to program and it’s not really making any noticeable differences in your strength or appearance. Some of you were making gains but have now reached a plateau. Others believe that a properly structured routine won’t really make much difference in comparison to other training programs and you tend to be either an obsessive-compulsive high volume trainees (always going for a pump) or an obsessive-compulsive low volume trainees (always trying to gain more strength). If you fall into any of these categories, I want to share with you what I have found optimal for making forward progress as a weight lifter.

Let me be clear, various training techniques have nothing to do with genetic capabilities. There is not one single variable that is the total downfall of not being able to gain more muscle size. Forced reps, rest pause, heavy negatives, giant sets,etc., will all depict some form of muscular hypertrophy. However, a major problem (other than these techniques being less effective at stimulating muscular size-strength and putting more strain on the joints, tendons, and CNS) is that they take in a much selected group of principles and apply them. The theory of combining all different training techniques to increase muscle hypertrophy is short-sighting the way the human body responds. If genetics dictated the needs for 20 different training style, then some could use rest-pause or forced reps and get bigger/stronger than what they could obtain with straight sets, and we know this is not the case! Time has proven that the genetically superior will respond better to all forms of training methods when compared to the genetically inferior. Simply changing the way you create damage by employing various beyond failure training methods does not alter the fact that over-training of the CNS and joints/tendons will out pace muscular damage! So, it all boils down to finding that training methods that’s not only the most effective for all genetic types, but the safest. It just so happens that straight sets and single-drop sets are those methods. In final, straight sets is the superior training style that out does all the rest when periodized properly. Single-drop sets come in second place! Alternating back and forth between these two forms of training is optimal for making the most progress possible. You can use all the fancy beyond failure training methods such as forced reps for hours on end and never create a true progressive overload because limitless adaptation equals a heavier workload in conjunction with additional volume to breakdown down more muscle tissue, while never going past the point of diminishing returns. 



** * Just because something has been shown to work doesn't mean it’s the best way*** 

A lot of talented people fail because they don't have a strong work ethic or they get poor information and stick too it. It's very important to get the right information. Do some investigating. Our projection of things is how all of us make our decisions. And all too often, people tend to believe something just because they have heard others say it over and over again. You must resist letting others condition or brainwash you into believing something that is not altogether true. Be skeptical when someone is trying to sell you something. It pays to be defensive because there is always something being promoted as "new and amazing" that turns out to be pure garbage. I'm not telling you that Slingshot Training is the only one way to success, or that all other training systems are wrong. I'm all about teaching others what I have found to be optimal. I get tired of all the silly debates on the internet that means absolutely nothing. For every article debunking a certain method, 25 can be found supporting it. Studies are fine, and theories are great, but reality hits hard and the paper studies that are put out become worthless when the truth is finally revealed. When someone gives the default answer "Well there's not an effective off-season program that will work for everyone in terms of maxing out their genetics potential," I realize they are basically admitting they do not understand how the human body responds to outside stimuli. The big picture is learning what it takes to create an effective progressive over-load (lift more weight) without getting injured and then taking those strength gains and proceeding forward to create a true progressive over-load (performing more sets with heavier weight loads) without developing over-use injuries, over-training, and adaptation. Add the proper nutrition into the mix and that’s how you get results. I refer to this as using a slingshot approach (hurling intensity to the muscles). Link showing pro and cons of very low volume and high volume training- Bring Back Hard Work and Volume Training

Straight sets and single-drop sets are the only two methods needed to safely max out your full-genetic potential as a bodybuilder!

If you gain strength but fail to gain some muscle size over time, it’s because you are not eating enough calories. If you gain strength by way of decreasing training volume (deload) but neglect to increase training volume (reload) during a period of using more calories to put on weight, you will gain more body fat and less muscle size. Combining more volume with extra calories and increased strength gains is what causes maximum growth. Then you must periodize these 3 factors so progress and recuperation can be made year round. 

A progressive over-load is brought forth when you can lift more weight using the same form, taking the same rest periods between sets, and increasing Functional Sets or work sets. After each subsequent set that follows the first work set, the type-1 fibers tire out earlier in the set and the type 2 fibers that are most responsible for giving you muscle size-strength take over the load for longer periods of time. By the time you have done only 3 intense Straight Sets, the endurance fibers are shutting down much earlier in the set and it's mostly the type-2 fibers lifting the weight. This is why volume training works well for pro-bodybuilders. The type-2 fibers must be made to adapt to lift more weight for longer periods of time in order to grow larger. In order to accomplish this feat, you must handle heavier weights over time while using perfect form to isolating the muscles to their fullest. By training each body part only once a week as a "baseline," you will produce the most size gains with the least amount of effort, all while sparing the joints and central nervous system. Once the body adapts to once a week body part training you'll want to periodically hit each muscle group twice or three times a week in order to keep progressing forward at the fastest rate humanly possible! Always training each muscle group once a week or always training a muscle group twice or three times a week stops being the most productive way to train for the more advanced bodybuilder. Once the muscles have fully adapted to the training frequency it should be changed on occasion if you are to continue to force the body to adapt. When done correctly this leads to further growth without having to increase training volume or work sets. It takes approximately 8 weeks for full-adaptation to occur when using anabolics. [/U]*Full-adaptation is what you want so go with 8 weeks!* [B]A longer reload gives the body more time to adjust and you will hold onto the muscle better than short cycles!

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* My book about Slingshot Functional Training and the Functional Diet is now available on Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/Functional-Tra...ng+with+a+fork

You can email me directly at [email protected]

----------


## Hazard

Holy moly.....

What a post LOL! Your the man!

~Haz~

----------


## manwitplans

Great read.

One thing though:
You say 8 weeks of cycling (with higher dosages, and then coming of or bridging for 2 weeks is best).

What about if you are taking:

- Test enan
- Deca durabolin 

And that's all you take in?

Test won't show results until... well 3-5 weeks.
Deca for probably 4-6 weeks.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Ronnie is one of the best guys we got on here. Solid post man, I like what I see.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Great read.
> 
> One thing though:
> You say 8 weeks of cycling (with higher dosages, and then coming of or bridging for 2 weeks is best).
> 
> What about if you are taking:
> 
> - Test enan
> - Deca durabolin 
> ...


8 Week cycles are what you want with test/deca . Both kick in hard during week 3 and continue to work until around week 8. After that point you would need to increase the dosage to keep making good gains. William Llewellyn speaks about this very thing in his book- "anabolics 9th edition". This means 12 week anabolic cycles with the same dosages are not optimal!

----------


## gymnerd

Fargin amazing post bro always quality from you.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

I actually read your entire post in the workout section and I have to say it's exceptional. I cannot wait to try it out.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Awesome info Bro, thanx so much for writting this out.

----------


## Epic1

Thanks for the info! long read but good info

----------


## amcon

rrr = ronnie rowland rules!!!!

ronnie we want to buy video - get it done i have some friends in up state ny that can do it for you or cali... la area

----------


## PC650

solid bro!!!

----------


## BIGJOL

great info...thanks man

----------


## manwitplans

I have also been reading and following STS, aswell as training after your principles. 

In here you state to do a 8 week reload, and 1-2 deload.
In the workout section you state that no more than 3-4 weeks of reload, and no more than 1-2 weeks of deload?

Need you to clear things up here!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have also been reading and following STS, aswell as training after your principles. 
> 
> In here you state to do a 8 week reload, and 1-2 deload.
> In the workout section you state that no more than 3-4 weeks of reload, and no more than 1-2 weeks of deload?
> 
> Need you to clear things up here!


You are following the old version! Slingshot Training was updated this past year due to all the feedback I got from competitive bodybuilders and athletes. 8 weeks reload with a 1-2 week deload is best. Give it a try Van and you will see!

----------


## kojak_x

wow this post is deep. Looks like i have alot of reading to do.

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

Great info man, very useful. already emailed it to a couple buddies haha

keep this bumped!

----------


## DEE151

great post but to much reading bro.

----------


## ExtendMy10R

When you say 12 work sets, this mean 12 seperate work out excercises correct?

----------


## BJJ

Interesting post!

I like people who bring their own experiences without relying on other's.

----------


## terraj

That would be why I come to this forum.

Cheers Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> When you say 12 work sets, this mean 12 seperate work out excercises correct?


No! It mean up to 12 work sets for each major body part. For instance, if you are training chest you could do 4 sets of decline presses, 4 sets of incline presses and 4 sets of flat flyes each week during an 8 week reload.. When it comes time to deload for 1-2 weeks you would do only 2 sets of decline presses, 2 sets of incline presses and 2 sets of flat flyes.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Ok I read through the whole thing ... I kinda applied it myself without the name... And it works ... But just so we can check a sample could you post both phases routines for a person that max bench is 315, and squats 405 and deadlifts 405 as well for max ...this person is 200 lb bb

like a sample routine; chest u will do this for this amount if reps during reload and u will work this way for the deload, 
thaks btw ur post is great

----------


## stpete

Good read.

----------


## Critical Mass

Great read,Ron.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Ronnie is correct...12 week cycles are a waste...8 weeks rule...

----------


## hockeyguy

I've always been very interested in what Ronnie has to say. For a guy like me I don't know any one else personally that works out hard so I try to follow some advice from Ronnie. Thanks bud. 
From what most people say on here when running test e you should run for 10-12 weeks then pct for about 4 then time on = time off before you start again. Your saying 8 week cycles with 1-2 weeks off before you start up again...do you do any PCT during the 2 weeks off? Thanks for the tips

----------


## F4iGuy

> rrr = ronnie rowland rules!!!!
> 
> ronnie we want to buy video - get it done i have some friends in up state ny that can do it for you or cali... la area


I'd buy it.

----------


## bobofet

At what level of experience would you suggest someone use this style of training and cycling? Would this be benificial for all? or would it more or less be more usefull for experienced pros?

By the looks of it your basically always "ON" and bridging your cycles as opposed to cycling and then PCT. Is that correct?

----------


## aldemoro

make this a sticky

----------


## starkiller

Very good knowledge.

Thanks

----------


## BennyLom

Is this a product? If not, at least the terminology used is not just "productified", but also somewhat confusing. At least for a non native English speaker. 

I'd appreciate if the information was a bit more concise and to the point but also if it would consider that, most people do not spend 365 days a year (minus the "Deloads") on AAS. For example, if only one cycle is intended per year, how does the STS apply? Do you run it the exact same way or is it a constant "Reload"?

Can you clarify your terminology:
*Reload* = During AAS cycle?
*Deload* = Off cycle or during PCT?
*Blast* = I'm guessing this infers the full program (Reload/Deload) but I'm not sure...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok I read through the whole thing ... I kinda applied it myself without the name... And it works ... But just so we can check a sample could you post both phases routines for a person that max bench is 315, and squats 405 and deadlifts 405 as well for max ...this person is 200 lb bb
> 
> like a sample routine; chest u will do this for this amount if reps during reload and u will work this way for the deload, 
> thaks btw ur post is great


*Note:* Eack work set is taken to good failure!


8 WEEK RELOAD


*SLINGSHOT PYRAMIDING* Sample using 3 exercises for 4 sets during 8 week reload when training each muscle once a week
(warm up sets not included)-



1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
PREP SET- 4-8 rep (3 reps short of good failure) -wait an extra minute than usual before going to 1st work set
1st set 4-6 reps (heavy set) to failure
2nd set 8-10 reps to failure
3rd set 8-10 reps to failure 
4th set 12-15 reps to failure



2nd exercise is a first secondary exercise- 15 degree barbell incline press
1st set- 8-10 reps to failure
2nd set 8-10 reps to failure
3rd set 8-10 reps to failure
4th set 8-10 reps to failure


3rd exercise is a second-secondary exercise
Flat bench dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 8-10 reps to failure
2nd set 8-10 reps to failure
3rd set 8-10 reps to failure
4th set 8-10 reps to failure

TOTAL WORK SETS=12



8 WEEK RELOAD


REVERSE SLINGSHOT PYRAMIDING:

An alternative Reverse Slingshot Pyramiding scheme should be utilized by those of you who get easily injured or have joint problems. Skip the "prep-set" and increase weight on each set while reducing the reps. As you advance in strength/size it can be important to pyramid in this manner to avoid injury. You'll see many pro-bodybuilders using Reverse Slingshot Pyramiding as they become more advanced. 


*Reverse Slingshot Pyramiding for bench press (warm up sets not included)-*

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set 12-15 to failure
2nd set 10-12 reps to failure
3rd set 8-10 reps to failure 
4th set 4-6 reps to failure



2nd exercise is a first secondary exercise- 15 degree barbell incline press
1st set- 8-10 reps to failure
2nd set 8-10 reps to failure
3rd set 8-10 reps to failure
4th set 8-10 reps to failure


3rd exercise is a second-secondary exercise
Flat bench dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps to failure
2nd set 12-15 reps to failure
3rd set 10-12 reps to failure
4th set 10-8 reps tp failure

TOTAL WORK SETS =12
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2 WEEK DELOAD-


*SLINGSHOT PYRAMIDING* Sample using 3 exercises for 2 sets during 2 week reload when training each muscle once a week
(warm up sets not included)-



1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
PREP SET- 4-8 rep (2 reps short of failure) -wait an extra minute than usual before going to 1st work set
1st set 4-6 reps (heavy set) to failure
2nd set 8-10 reps to failure




2nd exercise is a first secondary exercise- 15 degree barbell incline press
1st set- 8-10 reps to failure
2nd set 8-10 reps to failure


3rd exercise is a second-secondary exercise
Flat bench dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 8-10 reps to failure
2nd set 8-10 reps to failure

TOTAL WORK SET = 6



2 WEEK DELOAD

REVERSE SLINGSHOT PYRAMIDING:

An alternative Reverse Slingshot Pyramiding scheme should be utilized by those of you who get easily injured or have joint problems. Skip the "prep-set" and increase weight on each set while reducing the reps. As you advance in strength/size it can be important to pyramid in this manner to avoid injury. You'll see many pro-bodybuilders using Reverse Slingshot Pyramiding as they become more advanced. 


*Reverse Slingshot Pyramiding for decline bench press (warm up sets not included)-*

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set 12-15 to failure
2nd set 8-12 reps to failure




2nd exercise is a first secondary exercise- 15 degree barbell incline press
1st set- 8-10 reps to failure
2nd set 8-10 reps to failure


3rd exercise is a second-secondary exercise
Flat bench dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps to failure
2nd set 12-15 reps to failure

TOTAL WORK SETS = 6

----------


## marcus300

Ronnie, make this a stickie in this section, some excellent information for everyone to learn from.

Stickie approved.......

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, make this a stickie in this section, some excellent information for everyone to learn from.
> 
> Stickie approved.......


Will do Marcus..Thank you!

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Hey thanks for the clarification... But only pros do this 365 right? ( on aas)

----------


## Chev

Great read!! This site and people have so much good info.

----------


## hockeyguy

Ronnie - I know you've twicked this up a bit from when it first came out but in the deload I was under the impression that not only do you cut your sets in half but you also cut your reps to 4-6. Was that the old way or I'm I just confused?

----------


## hockeyguy

> I've always been very interested in what Ronnie has to say. For a guy like me I don't know any one else personally that works out hard so I try to follow some advice from Ronnie. Thanks bud. 
> From what most people say on here when running test e you should run for 10-12 weeks then pct for about 4 then time on = time off before you start again. Your saying 8 week cycles with 1-2 weeks off before you start up again...do you do any PCT during the 2 weeks off? Thanks for the tips


Also sent you a PM on this as I'm Planning to start in 2 weeks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've always been very interested in what Ronnie has to say. For a guy like me I don't know any one else personally that works out hard so I try to follow some advice from Ronnie. Thanks bud. 
> From what most people say on here when running test e you should run for 10-12 weeks then pct for about 4 then time on = time off before you start again. Your saying 8 week cycles with 1-2 weeks off before you start up again...do you do any PCT during the 2 weeks off? Thanks for the tips


 You can run test enanthate for 12 weeks or longer but at the 8 week point you would need to increase the dosages to continue making noticeable gains. It's not well understood as to why steroid cycles stop working well after 8 weeks but according to William Llewelln in his book ANABOLICS 9TH EDITION-" it's believed to be related to the new metabolic limits placed on muscle cells under the influece of a certain dosage of steroids , not insensitivity to the AAS. Classic downregulation does not occur with these drugs and even if it did, rotating steroids would not prevent it".

In regards to time on= time off. Thats is fine but you will be in a constant state of gaining muscle then losing muscle. It's called YO-YOING! You cannot come off of all drugs for that length of time and expect to maintain your gains. I have learned that the body will hold onto all of it's size (minus water weight) for about 2 weeks.

In regards to the 2 week deload you can do any PCT during the 2 weeks off or bridge with a base like testosterone and/or smaller amounts of all the slow acting drugs used in the reload. The goal is to hold onto all mass while reducing anabolic hormones in the body, then come back using more anabolics during reload to make continued progress. More training volume and protein would also be needed when returning to the 8 week reload.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey thanks for the clarification... But only pros do this 365 right? ( on aas)


 A lot of recreational and lower level competitive bodybuilders that stay on pretty much year round. Especially those on HRT.

----------


## Critical Mass

Myostatin increases after 8 weeks. Thats why you stop gaining.

----------


## dangerous dan

whooow big read but some good pointers.

----------


## ridedivefx

> You can run test enanthate for 12 weeks or longer but at the 8 week point you would need to increase the dosages to continue making noticeable gains. It's not well understood as to why steroid cycles stop working well after 8 weeks but according to William Llewelln in his book ANABOLICS 9TH EDITION-" it's believed to be related to the new metabolic limits placed on muscle cells under the influece of a certain dosage of steroids , not insensitivity to the AAS. Classic downregulation does not occur with these drugs and even if it did, rotating steroids would not prevent it".
> 
> In regards to time on= time off. Thats is fine but you will be in a constant state of gaining muscle then losing muscle. It's called YO-YOING! You cannot come off of all drugs for that length of time and expect to maintain your gains. I have learned that the body will hold onto all of it's size (minus water weight) for about 2 weeks.
> 
> In regards to the 2 week deload you can do any PCT during the 2 weeks off or bridge with a base like testosterone and/or smaller amounts of all the slow acting drugs used in the reload. The goal is to hold onto all mass while reducing anabolic hormones in the body, then come back using more anabolics during reload to make continued progress. More training volume and protein would also be needed when returning to the 8 week reload.


Great Read!

So how long can I stay on this Blast and 2week off period? can this continue entire year

Will this regimen permanently shut down natty test production?

Can any combination of AS be used during 8 weeks?

What other side effects might this regiment have....

I have just been drilled Time ON = Time OFF for the longest time so its a lil hard to grasp this concept

thnx

----------


## bobofet

> Great Read!
> 
> So how long can I stay on this Blast and 2week off period? can this continue entire year
> 
> Will this regimen permanently shut down natty test production?
> 
> Can any combination of AS be used during 8 weeks?
> 
> What other side effects might this regiment have....
> ...


same here

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Myostatin increases after 8 weeks. Thats why you stop gaining.


This is certainly a possibility. Here's an article off of pubmed explaining why gains stop after 8 weeks!


The following may be the answer as this article on myostatin (a powerful muscle growth inhibitor) shows that after 8 weeks on Testoterone, myostatin levels rise significantly. When you stop the testosterone , myostatin levels go back to normal.

Measurement of myostatin concentrations in human serum: Circulating concentrations in young and older men and effects of testosterone administration.

Lakshman KM, Bhasin S, Corcoran C, Collins-Racie LA, Tchistiakova L, Forlow SB, St Ledger K, Burczynski ME, Dorner AJ, Lavallie ER.
Section of Endocrinology, Diabetes, and Nutrition, Boston University School of Medicine, Boston Medical Center, 670 Albany Street, Boston, MA 02118, United States.
Methodological problems, including binding of myostatin to plasma proteins and cross-reactivity of assay reagents with other proteins, have confounded myostatin measurements. Here we describe development of an accurate assay for measuring myostatin concentrations in humans. Monoclonal antibodies that bind to distinct regions of myostatin served as capture and detector antibodies in a sandwich ELISA that used acid treatment to dissociate myostatin from binding proteins. Serum from myostatin-deficient Belgian Blue cattle was used as matrix and recombinant human myostatin as standard. The quantitative range was 0.15-37.50 ng/mL. Intra- and inter-assay CVs in low, mid, and high range were 4.1%, 4.7%, and 7.2%, and 3.9%, 1.6%, and 5.2%, respectively. Myostatin protein was undetectable in sera of Belgian Blue cattle and myostatin knockout mice. Recovery in spiked sera approximated 100%. ActRIIB-Fc or anti-myostatin antibody MYO-029 had no effect on myostatin measurements when assayed at pH 2.5. Myostatin levels were higher in young than older men (mean+/-S.E.M. 8.0+/-0.3 ng/mL vs. 7.0+/-0.4 ng/mL, P=0.03). In men treated with graded doses of testosterone, myostatin levels were significantly higher on day 56 than baseline in both young and older men; changes in myostatin levels were significantly correlated with changes in total and free testosterone in young men. Myostatin levels were not significantly associated with lean body mass in either young or older men. CONCLUSION: Myostatin ELISA has the characteristics of a valid assay: nearly 100% recovery, excellent precision, accuracy, and sufficient sensitivity to enable measurement of myostatin concentrations in men and women.
PMID: 19356623 [PubMed - in process] 
__________________

----------


## freakinhuge

incredible read, thanks for the training info and sample workouts.

----------


## Nobuddy

WOW! thank you! knowledge is power.

----------


## manwitplans

Hey man. 
I noticed you changed up the program.
I used to do the 2/1 (deload, reload), and it was good.
There is no way I can do 8 weeks of reload, before deloading...

What do you suggest?

----------


## hockeyguy

> You can run test enanthate for 12 weeks or longer but at the 8 week point you would need to increase the dosages to continue making noticeable gains. It's not well understood as to why steroid cycles stop working well after 8 weeks but according to William Llewelln in his book ANABOLICS 9TH EDITION-" it's believed to be related to the new metabolic limits placed on muscle cells under the influece of a certain dosage of steroids , not insensitivity to the AAS. Classic downregulation does not occur with these drugs and even if it did, rotating steroids would not prevent it".
> 
> In regards to time on= time off. Thats is fine but you will be in a constant state of gaining muscle then losing muscle. It's called YO-YOING! You cannot come off of all drugs for that length of time and expect to maintain your gains. I have learned that the body will hold onto all of it's size (minus water weight) for about 2 weeks.
> 
> In regards to the 2 week deload you can do any PCT during the 2 weeks off or bridge with a base like testosterone and/or smaller amounts of all the slow acting drugs used in the reload. The goal is to hold onto all mass while reducing anabolic hormones in the body, then come back using more anabolics during reload to make continued progress. More training volume and protein would also be needed when returning to the 8 week reload.


Hey Ronnie thanks. I'll be giving this a try in two weeks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Hey Guys, I'll try to answer all questions in this thread and get to my pm's on thursday. 

thank you,

Ronnie

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

Reading this website a lot again in the the last couple days there seems to be a lot of conflicting advice and it is a little overwhelming figuring out what to do and who to listen to.

----------


## musclebear

I've read through this thread a few times plus the other Slingshot threads and I think I get the principle without using steroid . But, how does this fit into only wanting to do one AAS cycle (no bridging) that typically lasts 12 weeks? Or can it not work like this?

I'm just trying to figure out the best way to keep the gains after a cycle (new to this).

Could you, say, do a test-only cycle of 1-12 weeks, and then start PCT, after 2 or 3 weeks while starting a new reload period to keep gains? I list it below, or is this a recipe for disaster?

So:
Week 1 - AAS, reload
Week 2 - AAS, reload
Week 3 - AAS, reload
Week 4 - AAS, reload
Week 5 - AAS, reload
Week 6 - AAS, reload
Week 7 - AAS, reload
Week 8 - AAS, reload
Week 9 - AAS, deload
Week 10 - AAS, deload
Week 11 - AAS, reload
Week 12 - AAS, reload
Week 13 - break, reload
Week 14 - break, reload
Week 15 - break, reload
Week 16 - PCT, reload
Week 17 - PCT, reload
Week 18 - PCT, reload
Week 19 - PCT, deload
Week 20 - deload
Week 21 - reload

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Reading this website a lot again in the the last couple days there seems to be a lot of conflicting advice and it is a little overwhelming figuring out what to do and who to listen to.


ronnie...has a great rep in south carolina... as being a top-dog trainer for competitive and recreational bodybuilders alike...alot of knowledge on here and ron...is certainly one of them..

----------


## sportfan33

wow, lots of info, read all of it. great stuff, thanks a lot

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> ronnie...has a great rep in south carolina... as being a top-dog trainer for competitive and recreational bodybuilders alike...alot of knowledge on here and ron...is certainly one of them..


Thanks, I will pay attention to him

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> At what level of experience would you suggest someone use this style of training and cycling? Would this be benificial for all? or would it more or less be more usefull for experienced pros?
> 
> By the looks of it your basically always "ON" and bridging your cycles as opposed to cycling and then PCT. Is that correct?


This approach works for all levels of experience and it's beneficial to all.

You have the option of doing do either a pct during deloads or a bridge. 

Slingshot Training is set up to accomodate everyone!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is this a product? If not, at least the terminology used is not just "productified", but also somewhat confusing. At least for a non native english speaker. 
> 
> I'd appreciate if the information was a bit more concise and to the point but also if it would consider that, most people do not spend 365 days a year (minus the "deloads") on aas. For example, if only one cycle is intended per year, how does the sts apply? Do you run it the exact same way or is it a constant "reload"?* you would run it the same way minus the anabolics. Simply cut back training volume and protein intake during deloads!*
> 
> can you clarify your terminology:
> *reload* = during aas cycle? *yes*
> *deload* = off cycle or during pct? *can be off cycle, pct or during a bridge (using much lower amounts of steroids)*[
> b]blast[/b] = i'm guessing this infers the full program (reload/deload) but i'm not sure...*yes! The blast consist of reloading and deloading*


answers above in caps.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great read!
> 
> So how long can i stay on this blast and 2week off period? Can this continue entire year *you can keep blasting until you get burned out. Once you burn out do a 1-2 week prime. The prime can consist of staying out of the gym altogether or coming in and training light with low volume, low intensity and high reps*. 
> 
> Will this regimen permanently shut down natty test production? *it's impossible to say because everyone is different but the answer
> would be no if you do a pct during 2 week deload instead of a bridge.*
> 
> can any combination of as be used during 8 weeks? *absolutely!*what other side effects might this regiment have....*everyone's biggest concern should be heart health! Hemocrit levels can rise during aas use and cause a stroke-hence the reason some give blood every 8 weeks during deloads. High blood pressure is a concern as it can cause left ventricle hypertrophy. Using too much of any steroid, using too many orals and using to many anti-es are a concern as they can accelerate plaque build up in the arteries.*
> 
> i have just been drilled time on = time off for the longest time so its a lil hard to grasp this concept *time on = time off is okay, it's just not going to provide the gains that many people are looking for. I'm not against time on = time off, i am just being honest.*thnx


answers above in caps.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey man. 
> I noticed you changed up the program.
> I used to do the 2/1 (deload, reload), and it was good.
> There is no way I can do 8 weeks of reload, before deloading...
> 
> What do you suggest?


Yes you can Van! You simply need to reduce your work sets during the reload phase. For example, if you are now doing 12 work set for quads, reduce it to only 8 sets or so.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Reading this website a lot again in the the last couple days there seems to be a lot of conflicting advice and it is a little overwhelming figuring out what to do and who to listen to.


It's all based upon your personal goals and how far you are willing to take things.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've read through this thread a few times plus the other Slingshot threads and I think I get the principle without using steroid . But, how does this fit into only wanting to do one AAS cycle (no bridging) that typically lasts 12 weeks? Or can it not work like this?
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out the best way to keep the gains after a cycle (new to this).
> 
> Could you, say, do a test-only cycle of 1-12 weeks, and then start PCT, after 2 or 3 weeks while starting a new reload period to keep gains? I list it below, or is this a recipe for disaster? 
> 
> So:
> Week 1 - AAS, reload
> Week 2 - AAS, reload
> ...


IMO this is not a good approach! If you are wanting to run a 12 week cycle it's best to break it up into 2, 6 week cycles as described below.



Week 1 - AAS, reload
Week 2 - AAS, reload
Week 3 - AAS, reload
Week 4 - AAS, reload
Week 5 - AAS, reload
Week 6 - AAS, reload (end of first 6 week cycle)
Week 7 - AAS, DELOAD 
Week 8 - AAS, DELOAD
Week 9 - AAS, reload
Week 10 - AAS, reload
Week 11 - AAS, reload
Week 12 - AAS, reload
Week 13 - break, reload
Week 14 - break, reload (end of second 6 week cycle)
Week 15 - PCT, DELOAD
Week 16 - PCT, DELOAD
Week 18 - back to reload

----------


## musclebear

> IMO this is not a good approach! If you are wanting to run a 12 week cycle it's best to break it up into 2, 6 week cycles as described below.
> 
> 
> 
> Week 1 - AAS, reload
> Week 2 - AAS, reload
> Week 3 - AAS, reload
> Week 4 - AAS, reload
> Week 5 - AAS, reload
> ...


Awesome, thank you very much for taking the time to answer my question!

----------


## manwitplans

> Yes you can Van! You simply need to reduce your work sets during the reload phase. For example, if you are now doing 12 work set for quads, reduce it to only 8 sets or so.


I am doing 9 sets for reloading now, for quads that is.
What is the minimum amount for a major muscle group, you would suggest? Duringa reload.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i am doing 9 sets for reloading now, for quads that is.
> What is the minimum amount for a major muscle group, you would suggest? Duringa reload.


 6 sets.

----------


## manwitplans

Gotcha!

----------


## -Ender-

thanks for the info and the clarifications Ronnie!

----------


## DS21

I've been running prop and npp for about 12 weeks and have notice the gains have stopped. I was planning on running prop and tren for the next 4 weeks then post cycle for a few months. Do you think it would be a better idea to post cycle for 2 weeks and run a deload, then start prop and tren for 8 weeks while doing a reload? Then I would post cycle for 2 weeks (deload) and then run prop and npp for 8 weeks (reload), and so on?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i've been running prop and npp for about 12 weeks and have notice the gains have stopped. I was planning on running prop and tren for the next 4 weeks then post cycle for a few months. Do you think it would be a better idea to post cycle for 2 weeks and run a deload, then start prop and tren for 8 weeks while doing a reload? Then i would post cycle for 2 weeks (deload) and then run prop and npp for 8 weeks (reload), and so on?


*yes!*

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Ronnie..which are best,,,, mass building steroids ???

----------


## ridedivefx

> answers above in caps.


Thanks Ronnie  :Smilie:

----------


## bobofet

Thanks! Answers were spot on.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie..which are best,,,, mass building steroids???


 It would be the drugs your body can handle without experiencing bad side effects! It can be different for each individual.

For building maximum muscle mass heavy androgens are best for people who can tolerate them. This would include your base drug (testosterone ) and it would be used in conjunction with other drugs like tren , deca , equipoise , d-ball and even anadrol for those who do not experience a decrease in appetite.

*NOTE:* I've witnessed that getting huge requires having the genetics to take the drugs in high enough quantities to not experience bad side effects.

----------


## ridedivefx

Ronnie Another Q. 

1. For the loading phase if i am planning to do 12 sets, is this inclusive of warmup sets or are warm upset outside the 12 loading sets

2. Is each set done to failure? High rep range 12-15 or low rep range 3-8

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie Another Q. 
> 
> 1. For the loading phase if i am planning to do 12 sets, is this inclusive of warmup sets or are warm upset outside the 12 loading sets
> 
> 2. Is each set done to failure? High rep range 12-15 or low rep range 3-8
> 
> Thanks


1) During the 8 week reloading phase, if you are planning to do let's say 12 sets for your chest, then warm up sets would not be included in those 12 sets. I generally do 3 warm up sets before going into the work sets with chest. 

2) Each set is taken to good failure (to a point you cannot get another good rep). The ideal rep-range is 8-12 reps but it's good prcatice to hit as low as 4 reps on occasion with some compound exercises if it does not cause joint pain and going as high as 15 reps is also good.

----------


## aaron1mix

Thanks for the time to put something like this together. 

I have a question regarding the PCT/Deload. If your using test e or Sustanon as your testosterone , they typically take 2-3 weeks to completely leave your system. IMO it is best to wait until the compound is out before starting PCT. I also saw my best gains on cycle in weeks 8-10. I would be afraid to deload right when I'm at my peak. I have not tried this slingshot method so I could be completely off based on my experience.

I would think that a prolonged training cycle, say 8-12 months of this, would not allow your body to produce testosterone naturally.

Would it be best to use different compounds such as test prop?
Since your body is never producing test on it's own I would think that the possiblility of shutting down the production is very high, do you have a different opinion on this?

This looks like a fantastic program and makes complete sense, I just worry about the prolonged use of AAS for someone that is not training for a competition. 

This method just completely differs from everything I have learned and been educated on. I am not trying to contradict you, I am just curious as to what are your thoughts are on this?

Thanks in Advance-

----------


## JPO

Fantastic reading !!!

Out of curiosity what dosage would you recomend in the deload phase ?

Say you are running 
500mg test e ew
400mg deca ew

would you up the dosage on the aas on the next reload phase or would you up the dosage every other/every 4th reload phase etc ? or would you gauge this on when you feel you need to up the dosages because gains are no longer happening as much ?

How much would you increase your intake of aas when required to ?

Thanks for the great article very impressive.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the time to put something like this together. 
> 
> I have a question regarding the pct/deload. If your using test e or sustanon as your testosterone , they typically take 2-3 weeks to completely leave your system. Imo it is best to wait until the compound is out before starting pct. *not neccesary* i also saw my best gains on cycle in weeks 8-10. You saw best gains at week 8 because this is the point where full=adaptation takes place. I would be afraid to deload right when i'm at my peak. *Take your gains and run so you will be able to can come back faster and make gains again!* I have not tried this slingshot method so i could be completely off based on my experience.
> 
> I would think that a prolonged training cycle, say 8-12 months of this, would not allow your body to produce testosterone naturally. *When you feel the need to do a 4 week pct from time to time you simply do a 2 week prime following the 2 week deload. This will give you a break!*  ha
> 
> would it be best to use different compounds such as test prop? *Not neccesary and all those injections are more painful.*
> Since your body is never producing test on it's own i would think that the possiblility of shutting down the production is very high, do you have a different opinion on this? *If you fear getting shut down you could do a 4 week pct combined of a 2 week deload-2 week prime) on a more frequent basis or do an occasional 8 week reload training without any anabolics AFTER a 4 week PCT. slingshot training is set up for making maximum muscle gains but adjustments can be made if need be.* 
> 
> ...


answers above in bold.

----------


## aaron1mix

^^^^ Thanks Bro. It's always good to get some new opinions. I think I will try it without AAS on my next break. Looking forward to the new program. 

Good Read by the way!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Fantastic reading !!!
> 
> Out of curiosity what dosage would you recomend in the deload phase ?
> 
> Say you are running 
> 500mg test e ew
> 400mg deca ew
> 
> *deload- 300 mgs of test ew*
> ...


ANSWERS Above in bold.

----------


## arch

great read. just wow a lot of great info

----------


## JPO

> ANSWERS Above in bold.


True gent.

Thanks for taking the time to get back to me. very informative !!!

JPO.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

is 2 grams of test..... good to take every week during reload????

----------


## coryy650

Awesome post/read! thank you!

----------


## DarKOmeN

Awesome Thread, Great read.

Gunna try this for sure.

DaRkOmEn

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnnie..how is slingshot better than dc training???? here be the article..please elaborate..

Dogg: Without sounding cocky I am a very advanced bodybuilder down here in San Diego--cruising at 285lbs or so and going up over 300 this year. I came from a very, very hard gaining and skinny genetic structure (140lbs about 10 years ago) so gains have never come easy and I didn?t start super supplements until I was 225 clean (took me 6 years). (I use food as my chief anabolic ). 

What I am amazed at is the number of 180 to 220lb bodybuilders on the net who spend ungodly amounts of money and use so many different exotic compounds thinking that it is the end all super stack of all stacks. And they take huge, huge risks in trying to acquire these drugs. I have had an abundance of pro and top amateur friends to gain the knowledge that pretty much these top people in the sport are blasting high amounts of test as the base drug in the offseason to put on pro size with mostly one (sometimes two) other compounds (usually fina, or equipoise or some other non exotic drug and GH if it can be afforded). I firmly believe you will gain 2 times the amount of muscle off of 2 grams of test either alone or with another compound than having some kind of exotic stack involving 3 to 6 exotic hard to get expensive compounds. The receptor site theories have proven to be bunk. The cheapest and best stack I can think of anyone doing to put on major size is a gram or two of test with arimidex to keep water off with fina 75 to 150mg every other day for 4 weeks --then 2 to 3 weeks of cruising (test at 300-400mg and clomid at 5 (day one), 4(day two), 3(day three),then 2 every day for 2 weeks)--and then back on everything full again (maybe equipoise used instead of fina this time) for 4 weeks (then 2 to 3 weeks cruising again etc etc)---if you can?t gain gobs of muscle on that nothing exotic (masteron , etc etc etc) surely isn?t going to do it for you. Testosterone is always the base for any gaining cycle of any pro friend I?ve had or top people with whom I talked with off record. I have never even been over 1000mg of test myself (yet) but I see guys spending and using 10 times the amount I do weighing 70lbs less. I think there is a major problem when the easiest, cheapest and most potent things are right in front of people and they are off searching for substance B-737 undecylate in bulgaria.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is 2 grams of test..... good to take every week during reload????


 It can be great for competitors as they become more advanced and can no longer make gains otherwise.

I would never recommend 2 grams of test per week during reloads for newbies or for those who experience bad side effects such as high blood pressure while taking moderate amounts of test.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnnie..how is slingshot better than dc training???? here be the article..please elaborate..
> 
> Dogg: Without sounding cocky I am a very advanced bodybuilder down here in San Diego--cruising at 285lbs or so and going up over 300 this year. I came from a very, very hard gaining and skinny genetic structure (140lbs about 10 years ago) so gains have never come easy and I didn?t start super supplements until I was 225 clean (took me 6 years). (I use food as my chief anabolic ). 
> 
> What I am amazed at is the number of 180 to 220lb bodybuilders on the net who spend ungodly amounts of money and use so many different exotic compounds thinking that it is the end all super stack of all stacks. And they take huge, huge risks in trying to acquire these drugs. I have had an abundance of pro and top amateur friends to gain the knowledge that pretty much these top people in the sport are blasting high amounts of test as the base drug in the offseason to put on pro size with mostly one (sometimes two) other compounds (usually fina, or equipoise or some other non exotic drug and GH if it can be afforded). I firmly believe you will gain 2 times the amount of muscle off of 2 grams of test either alone or with another compound than having some kind of exotic stack involving 3 to 6 exotic hard to get expensive compounds. The receptor site theories have proven to be bunk. The cheapest and best stack I can think of anyone doing to put on major size is a gram or two of test with arimidex to keep water off with fina 75 to 150mg every other day for 4 weeks --then 2 to 3 weeks of cruising (test at 300-400mg and clomid at 5 (day one), 4(day two), 3(day three),then 2 every day for 2 weeks)--and then back on everything full again (maybe equipoise used instead of fina this time) for 4 weeks (then 2 to 3 weeks cruising again etc etc)---if you can?t gain gobs of muscle on that nothing exotic (masteron, etc etc etc) surely isn?t going to do it for you. Testosterone is always the base for any gaining cycle of any pro friend I?ve had or top people with whom I talked with off record. I have never even been over 1000mg of test myself (yet) but I see guys spending and using 10 times the amount I do weighing 70lbs less. I think there is a major problem when the easiest, cheapest and most potent things are right in front of people and they are off searching for substance B-737 undecylate in bulgaria.


I think the basic principles in this article are very good. The difference is that I believe the 8-week anabolic cycles used with Slingshot Training  work much better than the shorter 4-week anabolic cycles being taught here in this particular article with DC Training. 


*To recap:* *Most gain are made during weeks 3,4,5,6,7 and 8. With slingshot training you get an additional 4 weeks to make gains.*

----------


## johnq

cracking read ronnie,
i think atleast half of this forum is going to try sling shot training, well i am starting this monday cant wait am looking forward to it.
thanks again

----------


## nathantyler

> There's a lot of theories on how to make maximum muscle gains while using anabolic steroids . You do not need steroid cycles that are so complicated that you would need a degree in bio-chemistry to figure them out. I want to share with everyone what I have learned in 24 years of experience as both a bodybuilder and personal trainer. I have seen a lot in my days!
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions concerning steroid cycles, etc in this thread. I see a lot of the same old questions being asked and I want to hand out some sound advise for those wanting to know what I have found to work best. It's really quite simple. *KEEP ANABOLIC STEROID CYCLES/PRO-HORMONE CYCLES AT 8 WEEKS!*
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Ronnie Rowland
> 
> 
> ...


sorry if it seems off topic. i am new to the whole prohormone and steroid world but very excited about being a part of it. so my question is if i am taking a prohormone called warrior which contains superdrol tren and epistane for about six weeks. what do i need to do for a pct? thanks a lot

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sorry if it seems off topic. i am new to the whole prohormone and steroid world but very excited about being a part of it. so my question is if i am taking a prohormone called warrior which contains superdrol tren and epistane for about six weeks. what do i need to do for a pct? thanks a lot


If you have used any hormone, for any length of time, you should do PCT.
A PCT is necessary for any cycle of prohormones or real steroids . 

A good approach to increase LH would be to use Tamoxifen Citrate at around 20 mgs for first week of PCT and for the 2nd week run around 10 mgs. To be safe run Clomiphene Citrate to raise natural test levels. 100 mgs per day during first week and 50 during second week.

Anti-es alone are not always adequate to fully restore natural test levels-hence HCG can be used at 1500-2500 mgs eod for 14 days.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> is 2 grams of test..... good to take every week during reload????


thank you ronnie!!! why would squats... cause overall growth... if injecting test??? does not compute!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thank you ronnie!!! why would squats... cause overall growth... if injecting test??? does not compute!!


 Squats are so intense that they do cause some enodgenous test/gh release. But that's not the reason squats make you grow all over when taking synthetic testosterone . It has to do with improving insulin sensitivity! The legs are the largest muscle group in the body and squats is the king of all exercises. When your legs grow bigger the extra muscle mass increases your metabolism. This noticeable increase in metabolic rate improves nutrient uptake allowing you to consume more calories and not get fat!

A person with a poor metabolism won’t be able to grow muscle and keep bodyfat levels low because they are insulin resistant. Anyone who wants to succeed in building a better body must establish outstanding insulin sensitivity by changing their BMR. When your body deals well with insulin, it will produce a positive re-partitioning effect upon muscle-to-fat-ratio. This means an improved rate in which nutrients are absorbed-hence less adipose tissue build up during a mass phase. Insulin resistance is caused by 4 primary actions 1) Eating too many carbs. 2) Weight gain caused by eating too many calories from carbs and/or fats given protein intake is not excessive. Yes, too much protein can cause you to get fat as well! 3) Eating the wrong kinds of carbs or fats on a long term basis, 4) having a small amount of lean muscle tissue, and/or a lot of bodyfat. The definition of Insulin resistance consists of 2 different things. 1) Muscle cell resistance is when the muscle building hormone-insulin can no longer reach the muscles. Therefore, it won’t be able to drive amino acids and glucose into the cells. This means you will appear flat and not be able to build a substantial amount of tissue. 2) Fat cell insulin resistance means insulin can’t aid with nutrient storage in fat cells and the insulin will not be able to slow down the breakdown of fat.

TRAIN THOSE LEGS HARD IF YOU WANT YOUR WHOLE BODY TO GROW!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zunair

Hey i started my cycle two weeks ago using 500 mg testovrion and 200 mg deca per week...im feelng kidney pain on the right...my kidney test was alright ...the creatinine level the uric acid and the urea level n the test was alright...doctor says steroid cause can incraese the creatinine level but its fine...he said ur urea is 33 and its maximum level shud be 45 so drink more water and awl.can anyone plz tellme how to get rid of this pain...im alread drinking 6 litres water per day

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey i started my cycle two weeks ago using 500 mg testovrion and 200 mg deca per week...im feelng kidney pain on the right...my kidney test was alright ...the creatinine level the uric acid and the urea level n the test was alright...doctor says steroid cause can incraese the creatinine level but its fine...he said ur urea is 33 and its maximum level shud be 45 so drink more water and awl.can anyone plz tellme how to get rid of this pain...im alread drinking 6 litres water per day


Are you dieting down or taking anti-es or any other meds/supplements with the test/deca ? How much protein are you taking in per day? 

Test/deca should not cause kidney pain. It almost sounds like a possible kidney stone but probably just muscle pain!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Ronnie....you say to not change exercises during a reload.....yet continue pounding the same exercises over and over again....do anabolics work better when you do this????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Almost forget this one ronnie!!!!!why are you not a big fan of aromatase inhibitors???do they inhibit gains or whats the deal???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie....you say to not change exercises during a reload.....yet continue pounding the same exercises over and over again....do anabolics work better when you do this????


Of course sticking with the same exercises during a reload makes anabolics work better! Results are measured with a baseline and by constantly changing exercises you are erasing your baseline. If you have no history of making forward progress then how do you know you are progressing. By using the same exercises during a reload/8 week anabolic steroid cycle your results are evident every time and you can keep track when you are capable of adding another rep of adding another pound to the bar.

If you want to see consistent gains in strength and size with a particular exercise, then you're going to have to do it consistently. If squats are your bread and butter exercise for quads then you will need to do squats every week. This is called training in a sport specific manner as it brings forth specific adaptations. Stay with the exercises that give you the most results. 

*Note:* Ronnie Coleman always used the same exercises and it showed!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Almost forget this one ronnie!!!!!why are you not a big fan of aromatase inhibitors???do they inhibit gains or whats the deal???


What I am not a fan of vince is taking anti-es when they are not neccesary and this happens all too often IMO. Anti-estrogens such as arimidex cause joint pain for many and that's my biggest concern. People need to realize these are very powerful drugs that were designed for cancer patients not bodybuilders. They can ruin your joints permanetly! Heres a link you will want to read through. Look at how many are in crippling pain from either using arimidex or having used arimidex. SCARY STUFF! http://www.askapatient.com/viewratin...&name=ARIMIDEX

Some people can take only 1 drop of arimidex and hurt like crazy in their joints (even while using deca .) Drugs like arimidex will put you at a higher risk for clogged arteries by lowering good cholesterol. You need estrogen to help cholesterol levels. The aromatization of testosterone to estradiol helps prevent the negative effects of androgens on serum lipids. In one study 300 mgs of test enanthate was used for 20 weeks with no anti-es. The testosterone showed only a 12% decrease in HDL but when anti-es were introdcued with 300 mgs of test for 20 weeks, the reduction in HDL increased to 25% (thats double!) 

Estrogen can increase androgen receptor binding, increase androgen receptors, keep serotonin levels in check-hence allowing for better sleep, more energy, improved mood, and a better sex drive. Estrogen increases GH/IGF-1 and improves glucose utilization. This glucose aid the pentose phosphate pathway which helps dictate the speed muscle tissue will be repaired. 

It's no secret that the best mass building steroids are also the ones that convert to estrogen. The extra water retention from estrogen allows you to lift heavier weight-hence an increase in muscle size over time! Use too many anti-es and you might as well take a non-aromatizing steroid like winstrol . 

People who notice signs of gyno or who know from past experiences they are prone to gyno should indeed use a small amount of anti-es to help with that particular problem but for those who do not have this issue, then I think it's best to not use anti-es so that maximum gains in tissue can ocurr without having to deal with all the side effects of these powerful anti-cancer drugs!

That's why I am saying to not use anti-es unless they are absolutely needed. Why take another drug that has known side effects if it's not needed? Everyone has different genetics and I think we must be careful that we do not put everyone in the same category. Many have been persuaded in to taking anti-es when they never really needed them.

*Note:* Quite often side effects experienced during a cycle is from the ancillary drugs like anti-es instead of the anabolics. This can dishearten some people and they come off of steroids, only to pull it's results down and others with it.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

ARIMIDEX SIDES CONTINUED- http://www.askapatient.com/viewratin...&name=ARIMIDEX

TESTIMONIALS BELOW-

Endometrial Stromal Sarcoma OMG, reading all your stories really hits home with me. I had a TAH in January of this year. I have been on Arimidex for about 3 months. Was on Provera before, but it didn't agree with me. I feel sick all the time. Nausea, shortness of breath, insomnia, numbness in hands, joint pain. I could go on. My doc more or less blows it off as just real bad menopause. Have pain on my right side below rib cage for 2 mos. now. Have to have CT Scan tomorrow. I think this drug has alot to do w/my syptoms. Any info is much appreciated. If the scan comes up negative, I would like to go off the Arimidex just to see if I feel any better. I could always try Femera. F 42 3 months 10/11/2009

1 Her2 Brest Cancer This is an update to an earlier rating I added. I was having "Carpral Tunnel" pain my doc refused to believe me when I told her she stated "NO Way" I stopped going to her and started seeing a new oncologist last week she printed out info. on Arimidex and it has now been confirmed this medicine DOES Cause Carpral Tunnel this info. was given me by my Doctor so ladies I am starting Aromasin hope I have better luck with it. I also have Lymphedema and had a blood clot the clot is cleared for now I am still suffering with Lymphedema and Carpral tunnel pain good luck to all who are still using Arimidex Please if you want a copy of this info email me and I will send it to you F 60 1 months 10/10/2009
Email 
4 Stage1 BC/no lymph node removed nausea past two weeks, occasional back pain. I get relief from my chiropracter I have been taken arimidex for 4 months and just within the two weeks I have been feeling nausea. My oncologist says it is not the arimidex. Not really sure why I see her, when I tell her how I am feeling she says it is not the arimidex. I don't know what to do. She says to take prilosec, so I am going to try it now. F 52 4 months 10/7/2009
Email 
4 Breast Cancer Her2+ BRAC2+ Stage 3 Hot flashes, joint pain & stiffness, trigger fingers, tingling & numbness in hands & feet, mouth & throat sores, occasional memory problems, no sexual desire, big weight gain, etc. - I am High, High risk - right mastectomy 2007 Oopharectomy 2008 I'd like to give a little encouragement, my hands are better! It happened around a year out - they were very bad for about a year, I even had an arthritic lump at the joint of one finger - now all gone! Hang in there ladies it does get better! I still have days I ache all over & have other symptoms but I am at least 75% improved & no more cancer! F 51 2 years 10/6/2009
Email 
4 BC, Stage 1, no nodes Occasional severe hip and knee pain of days. I have wondered whether Arimidex depleats minerals. So twice have taken Twin Labs Multi Minerals and the pain was gone after about 3 days. Not sure of cause and effect. But it seems to work for me. Early side effects included feeling tired, slow and old. Of course just knowing you have breast cancer can make you feel that way. Best therapy - spending time with friends and family - keeping your mind on more positive things.Of course, I hope Arimidex lives up to my expectations in the long run. Time will tell. F 69 3 years 10/6/2009

2 Breast Cancer Insomnia, shortness of breathe, waking up at all hours and feeling disoriented. Joint pain and no energy at all. Also when I wake up I feel like I can not breathe at all. Not a good feeling. I was told by my doctor I would not experience any side effects at all. Boy was he wrong. Will stop taking it and see just what the percentage of my getting cancer again with out taking it is. If it is very low then I will take my chances. Really need to be able to work right now. F 57 4 days 9/26/2009
Email 
1 BC Stage 1 ER+ with neg nodes Fatigue, extreme pain in joints, muscles and bones of feet, ankles,legs,knees,back, shoulders, elbows, hands, fingers, wrists, and headaches. Stiffness in ankles, knees upon arising in morning and standing up after sitting for a while. At this point, I question whether to continue this drug. I've been on it for 3 and 1/2 months and feel progressively worse each day. Have begun a "two week vacation" from Arimidex with the approval of my oncologist. When I meet with her in two weeks, since I have no pain since stopping this drug (24 hours), I cannot find a reason to continue it. How can a drug that feels like it is poison in my body actually be doing a good thing for me? Is there an alternative that is any better tolerated? F 69 110 days 9/22/2009
Email 
3 BC + 4 lymph nodes in 2006 Did the mastectomy, chemo and radiation as there is a strong history of breast cancer in my family. I experience bone pain, muscle aches, hot flashes usually preceded by an sudden moment of anxiety, depression (related to not having any estrogen>, thinning hair and lots of headaches. Cranky off and on. If one looks at the literature about Arimidex, the incidences of most of the side effects are supposed to be "rare". If one reads this website, they might not be so rare and when more than one is present, they pile up. I take extra calcium and Vit. D, MSM for pain, Zoloft for the blues, exercise 3 times a week at the gym and living in a rural area, there's always something to be done on the property. I'm feeling a little frustrated because 5+ side effects at a time, are very energy consuming. I'm grateful for the progress in the treatment of BC however, this stuff is rough F 62 23 months 9/20/2009

4 Lower estrogen levels Muscle aches, joint pains, hot flashes. Minor nausea at beginning. Exercise, especially water aerobics, helped with muscle and joint pain. Massages were useful to alleviate muscle discomfort. F 55 4 years 9/19/2009
Email 
1 breast cancer Why dont they mention hair loss as a side effect and how it can age you. but I guess this drug is given to older women only, who cares if it ruins our appearence as long as it keeps cancer away right? I understand this is a fairly new drug with so many side effects. That is frightening. 60 9/19/2009

4 Stage 1 invasive breast cancer Increased joint and muscle pain in legs and lower back. Had previously had mild problems in these areas, but now very intensified. Feel like I'm 100 years old trying to get out of a chair. No hot flashes. Slight weight gain. I have been on Arimidex for six months. Told both my oncologist and surgeon about the severe joint and muscle pain. Both mentioned that patients who experience this have better results. In other words, it's working. I can put up with the aches and pains as long as there is no recurrence of cancer. Have been told I will be on Arimidex for five years. F 73 6 months 9/14/2009

5 Breast Cancer stage 3 Took Tomoxiphen for 2 1/2 years -- experienced weight gain, very achy joints, bone 'pain' extreme hot flashes -- but I was alive -- switched to Arimidex consider it Tomoxiphen (SP) light. Side effects 75% less harsh. Cancer free 6+ years F 56 3 years 9/9/2009
Email 
3 Prevent a recurrence of lobluar car I've been on the drug for a year and have experienced mild side effects: hot flashes, knee joint discomfort, experience stiffness in am. and after sitting for an hour. Some weight gain (5-7 lbos), some loss of libido, and stomach discomfort. Overall, I'm hoping these mild side affects are worth the benefit of my cancer not recurring. F 62 1 years 9/8/2009

2 Breast Cancer Invasive stage 1 Carpal Tunnel was under control before Arimidex but worsen to the point of surgery in July. Surgery is scheduled for Trigger Finger and left hand tendinitis. Feet hurt in the morning when getting out of bed. Brain fog, lack of motivation, severe depression even on Wellbutrin, tiredness, ADD. And on and on. After 6 months I stopped taking Arimidex but symptoms have not completely gone away. Started Tamoxifen in July. Don't have any new side effects except for a 5 lb weight gain which I'll work on. But really, how could I tell with so many side effects still there from Arimidex? Depression is much better! F 59 6 months 9/7/2009

2 Prevent breast cancer return Severe joint pain and swelling of extremeties (now have "cankles"), osteoarthritis in both knees, weight gain (actually happened on Tamoxifen). Ortho. surgeon now talking about knee replacement. I'm not even 50! Will this go away eventually? I went hiking 1 year ago, right AFTER finishing chemo and radiation. Now in so much joint pain that I can hardly walk or get up out of chairs. Have had surgery on right knee. Keep testing me for lupus (always negative). Pain came on sooo fast. Oncologist insists it's the "chemo-pause" and not the medications. F 48 2 months 9/3/2009
Email 
4 breast cancer stage II a i have severe carpal tunnel and tendonitis. i have degenerative disc disease in my kneck. i am tired most of the time and have brain fog. it sounds bad but i have a great quality of life. i exercise five times a week and i am a type a personality, nothing stops me. i feel blessed to be alive. i have one more year to go on this medicine and then hopefully all the side effects will go away. i took tamoxifen for 5 years and then took femara for a few months. femara is awful!!! i could hardly walk up and down the stairs my hips hurt so bad!!! i gave it a four because i feel it is what i am supposed to take and my doctor tells me i am cured. i feel blessed. F 48 4 years 8/30/2009

3 Third BC diagnosis. Foot, leg, shoulder and hand pain. Balance and Fuzzy Brain. Sore throat,ear and headache.Fatigue, I can fall asleep anywhere but can't stay asleep for more than an hour or two hours at a time. Depressed - Have taken anti-depressants since last BC treatment. Also take thyroid medication since last radiation treatment in 2001. Some hot flashes, not like tamoxifin. I gave it a three because I don't know if it works. Took Tamoxifin for five years and have had two recurrances. Since this is my third go around with BC, 1st time '93 Stage II with nodes, Lumpectomey, chemo and radiation. Second time in 2001 -no nodes, Lumpectomy and radiation. So - this times I had a bilateral mastectomy. They found cancer in my left breast too, that was not found in Mammogram. Right breast discovered in mammography. I could not afford to order the refill after having my insurance changed so until I found the $$ I was off the drug for seven days. The quality of my life improved and I didn't connect it to the drug until today. I did let my Dr. know at the first follow up visit that I wanted to stop the drug. He persuaded me to give it another chance. Now - I do not know. I know I get too tired to go back to work right now.I make myself do water aerobics 5 days a week and walk every day. F 69 3 months 8/30/2009

3 Breast Cancer Hot flashes, numbness in right arm and hand, especially at night, weight gain, sleepless nights, had severe arthiritis is left hand, could not use it, severe knee pain. I took my last pill of arimidex in July 2009, the pain in my knee is gone, severe, arthiritis in left hand is gone, no longer take medication for arthiritis. Sleep through the entire night now, numbness in right hand and arm are gone, I feel like a new person. I cannot believe how badly that little pill made me feel. I read the arimidex takes about 4 months to get out of your system, I can't believe how much better I already feel. Now if I can continue to have good mamos, and test results I believe it was worth the pain. I am working on losing the weight. So hang in there if you can bear the side effects arimidex might be worth taking. F 57 5 years 8/29/2009

1 Breast Cancer stage 2 One of the side effects I experienced was Adhesive Capsulitis..Frozen Shoulder. An Orthopedist said that never happens in women my age. An Oncologist told me I was the 4th patient she had with this Arimidex caused condition. Info on that condition was not mentioned anywhere, although I researched extensively prior to taking the drug . I also suffered from drying of mucus membranes & thought I had a UTI. Arimidex caused microscopic blood in my urine, I had severe muscle & bone pain. Made it difficult to stand. Loss of appetite, insomnia and an all around disintigration of my quality of life. Who knows what other damage done by Arimidex the pharmeceutical company omitted from their reports. Poisonous stuff. I stopped the Arimidex after 2 months. Women weighing less than 110 pounds have more severe side effects to Arimidex and many other medications. During Surgery, Chemo & Radiation I used & continue to use supportive & Complementary Alternative remedies. I use Weleda's Iscador..an anti cancer subcutaneous injection that has been used in Europe for over 70 years and other homeopathic, herbal and essential oils, all with the Oncologists knowledge & approval. My diet is restrictive..only organic foods and I avoid a long list of foods. I eat cruciferous vegetables daily & take a cauliflower extract daily along with other vitamins & supplements in an effort to change my estrogen ratio. I think that Arimidex, Famara, Tamoxifen etc MIGHT diminish the recurrence of breast cancer, causing who knows what else? what of the short & long term damage it causes.Since I stopped taking Arimidex I feel great and I look really well! I wouldn't take again it if you paid me. F 67 2 months 8/29/2009
Email 
1 BC Stage 1 Clear Nodes Severe joint pain in feet. Can hardly walk sometimes - especially in the morning. Hot flashes, night sweats, high blood pressure, insomnia, irritable, numbness of toes. Totally miserable! I hate the way I feel taking this drug. I try to stay positive but the side effects are taking their toll. I have an active 9 year old and can’t even enjoy doing the basics because of the joint stiffness/pain. I’m strongly leaning towards stop taking the drug and go for a good quality of life. I’m taking just about every vitamin out there. And the reality of all this is you still have a chance of reoccurrence after taking it for 5 years and living in misery. F 49 2 years 8/28/2009
Email 
1 B/C Stage 1, clear nodes Swelling, severe joint pain in feet, fingers, weight gain, short term memory loss, hot flashes, can not sleep, heat sensitive, shortness of breath, mood swings. I just don't know about this drug. I hate my life the way it is now. I want to be me again. M 51 1 years 8/26/2009

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

SIDE EFFECTS OF ARIMIDEX CONTINUED- http://www.askapatient.com/viewratin...&name=ARIMIDEX

1 BC Stage 1 Clear Nodes Severe joint pain in feet. Can hardly walk sometimes - especially in the morning. Hot flashes, night sweats, high blood pressure, insomnia, irritable, numbness of toes. Totally miserable! I hate the way I feel taking this drug. I try to stay positive but the side effects are taking their toll. I have an active 9 year old and can’t even enjoy doing the basics because of the joint stiffness/pain. I’m strongly leaning towards stop taking the drug and go for a good quality of life. I’m taking just about every vitamin out there. And the reality of all this is you still have a chance of reoccurrence after taking it for 5 years and living in misery. F 49 2 years 8/28/2009
Email 
1 B/C Stage 1, clear nodes Swelling, severe joint pain in feet, fingers, weight gain, short term memory loss, hot flashes, can not sleep, heat sensitive, shortness of breath, mood swings. I just don't know about this drug. I hate my life the way it is now. I want to be me again. M 51 1 years 8/26/2009

1 It was prescribed for breast cancer I read extensively on the web about all the horrible side effects this med can cause, and declined it when my oncologist insisted that I take it. A hungry person may accept moldy bread if that is all that is available; it is a shame and abomination that this kind of med is all that doctors can offer to women to prevent cancer recurrence. Living without estrogen is a nightmare. I already have tiny bones, a metal hip, and arthritis in my knee and hands. I know that bone loss occurs immediately when starting this drug, and I don't want to take bisphosphonates, which are prescribed for bone loss. Also, it is difficult to use my hands after chemo because of trigger fingers, etc., and I didn't want to add to my misery with more joint pain. F 69 0 days 8/26/2009

1 Early Breast Cancer -no nodes severe joint pain, aching all over, general loss of interest in life carpal tunnel leading to surgery I would rather take my chance without any drugs. Have been clear for two and a half years and now have a good quality of life. F 58 3 months 8/24/2009
Email 
1 BC IIa I am in my 4th yr. on Arimidex. I have joint pain, hot flashes, vaginal dryness,no discharge but awful burning. I wear long skirts and leave off panties unless I have to go out.I also have neuropathy in my feet which makes walking almost unbearable. My Oncologist said o.k. to take a two week rest but it really didn't cause any difference. I am 70, discovered my cancer when I was 62. I took Tammoxifin for 4 yrs but developed uterine polyps the last two years so i was switched to Arimidex. My joints are so stiff I feel like I am 85 when I try to get up from a sitting of lying down position. I am now tole this medication can be taken indefinitely. I have a lung problem too and when all the pr0oblems are taken together my life is pretty miserable. I had 4 treatments with cytoxin and adrimycin, I had a reocurrence above my ollarbone after 4 yrs and following surgery took 33 radiation treatments. I don't want to face breast cancer again but I'm not sure I can tolerate this much lon F 70 4 years 8/24/2009
Email 
1 Breast cancer Serious joint pain, swollen liver, bone loss, fingers, hips, feet, elbows,..pain everywhere !!!took for 1 yr. weight gain from size 5 to 9, 18 lbs memory not good, carpul tunnel pain, this is no way of life...oncologist said he wasn't exactly what it does to the body....I DO ....taking pills leads to other problems...not going to anymore. Seek natural remedies..Would not recommend this drug to anyone. So sorry I took it. Quit in April and still living with severe pain. Should not be on the market as far as I am concerned....I believe all these drugs are pushed because the dr's get a kick back from all companies who make them ....so sad. F 50 1 years 8/21/2009

2 Breast Cancer Stage II/No Nodes Tailbone pain. Muscle Sorness and some joint pain. Weight gain, hot flashes, night sweats. I'm not sure if the weight gain is due to the Arimidex or the removal of my ovaries. I was on Effexor for hot flashes etc, but had a loss of sex drive, fuzzy brain and still had the hot flashes. So went off the Effexor and have much more energy etc. I see an accupunturist once a week which has helped much more than the Effexor. But my tailbone hurts like heck. Both onocologists don't seem to think it's caused by arimidex. However I stopped taking it 4 days ago and already feel better. So I'm scheduling an appointment with a pain doctor to discuss managment of it and hope to be able to go back on it. I also plan on having my accupunturist work on it as well. I am really not interested in having the cancer return. F 45 8 months 8/17/2009
Email 
3 Breast cancer ,stage 2 with 2 nodes Extreme hot flashes,stiff,swollen, and painful hands,stiff and achy in the morning, weight gain(probably of my own making),short-term memory problems,elevated cholesterol,numbness and tingling of arms while asleep,some fatigue although I work as a nurse in a busy pediatric clinic 2-3 days a week. I gave up yard work for the most part. I also have lower back pain from 2 degenerative discs, and now have developed plantar fasciitis of one foot. I take Effexor ER for the hot flashes, Zocor for cholesterol, and have been doing an exercise for the fasciitis which seems to help. F 66 18 months 8/12/2009
Email 
1 breast cancer stage 1 no nodes Severe joint and bone pain,hot flashes, fatigue,hypertension,elevated cholesteral,weight gain,dry mouth, hair and skin,trigger finger and carpul tunnel,many more I was surprised to see that so many women have developed trigger finger, and carpul tunnel. I talked to my oncologist, and he said it's not a side effect, and sent me to a hand surgeon. he also said it wasn't a side effect,and said the only treatment would be surgerysince the thumbs were completely locked. I stopped taking arimidex 2 months ago, and can now bend my thumbs for the first time in a year.I'm 52 and I feel like I'm 80. It's just not worth it to me. F 52 18 months 8/4/2009

4 Stage 2 in the lymph nodes I have been taking this for one year. There were times that my bones ached, but it seems to come and go. I have had insomina and some anxiety. Since I have hope that this will keep the cancer from reoccuring, I plan to continue to take the Arimidex. Ladies, ask your doctors for help. I take medicine to help me sleep and for my anxiety. Actually, I feel almost normal. F 62 1 years 8/2/2009

3 Breast CA II-III 4 lymph nodes painful bones especially hands and feet, thinning hair, battling weight gain, insomnia, depression, dry skin, headaches, sore muscles and very cranky I still go to the gym 3 times a week and work hard to build up my stamina and strength, take Vit D and Calcium Daily and MSM for the pain. I have so many mixed feelings about taking Arimidex. I don't like that I think I'm taking it out of fear rather than conviction. I'm not working (hard to find a job I want to do) and I'm craving soy (which I don't eat). I know having all the estrogen sucked out of my body has been very very hard for all of me. I question the need for it each day. Am I satisfied with it? I don't know because my fingers really hurt as I type this. F 61 21 months 7/30/2009
Email 
2 stage 2 breast cancer Took it for 9 months. Joint and bone pain--trigger finger--very painful hips and feet--can barely walk in the morning--painful hot flashes with any exertion--memory issues--feel like I'm 90--sex is impossible because of hip pain and atrophied vagina I've been off 4 months and I still have the symptoms--can't do anything I used to w/out pain. No walking, hiking, writing, handiworks, gardening,bicycling, trying on clothing is a joke, can't prepare meals. Have had PT twice and even that became impossible! Will this go away--no one said that it could be this bad. I should have quit sooner but everyone said that the effects would go away. I have a horrible fear they won't. F 57 7/28/2009

3 breast cancer 2B IDC, mastectomy Feet stiff and sore in the morning, initially hard to walk. During the day, must walk often to not feel the same in my feet. Minor memory issues, just not as "sharp" as I am used to. Occasional nausea. My hair returned after chemo, but its much thinner than my original. Last check up good, maybe its helping? F 55 14 months 7/26/2009
Email 
2 BC - lumpectomy and clear nodes General aches and pains in beginning, and itching hands and feet for 6 weeks. My oncologist said that too much sun can cause the itching. So I wear big hats and long sleeves if I know I'll be in the sun. I supplement with extra Vit. D. My hands and knees give me the most trouble. My fingers hurt and I cannot close my hands completely against my palms. I've gone to an orthopedic doctor for my knees. He took x-rays and says it's the beginning of arthritis. My knees ache/hurt the worst while I'm trying to sleep. A bone density test (before I started taking Arimidex) showed I have beginning osteopenia. In the morning I am stiff all over. The more I move, the easier it is. I go to our City rec center every other day and exercise on the recumbent bike for 20-30 minutes and two other machines that exercise the front and back of my legs. It helps my knees. What I HATE the most is the fatigue and no energy. Some days I have to take a nap and other days I muddle my way through. I hav I have had chemo, 33 radiation treatments and now the Arimidex. I complained to my oncologist after two months about my side effects. He was sympatheic, but reiterated that this is the price to pay. From reading other comments, it seems that my side effects are not as severe as others, but severe enough that it effects my daily life. I will continue with it and pray that my body does not have to endure another side effect. I am going to persevere. I am lucky to have my husband, sons, d-in-law and grandchildren, mother and sisters to keep me from dwelling on this. I know there are people having worse experiences. I won't know if this medicine helped until I have been given a clean bill of health......in 5 years. F 68 6 months 7/22/2009

3 Stage 1 BC Positive nodes I have been taking Arimides for about 16 months now. I have had minor side effects, such as achy joints until the past week. I began having numbness and tingling in my hands and feet. I certainly do not want to experience the neuropathy that I experienced with taking Taxol. I've also began having some serious dental problems. I brush 2-3 times a day, and floss daily. I have never had dental problems before. Therefore I am seriously thinking about stopping the medication. I have remained cancer free, but I can't say that it is because of the Arimidex because honestly, I forget to take it sometimes. I really do not take it everyday. I believe that God is the one who heals us of Cancer. I really do appreciate having the Arimidex as source of comfort, believing that it helps, seems to work. F 54 1.5 years 7/19/2009

4 Stage 1 Grade 1 BC I have been on Arimidex for a bit over 9 months now and must say that I feel pretty good. Some minor joint stiffness but I take Glucosamine and Soft Tissue Repair supplements, exercise regularly in addition to strength training 2x a week. I have changed my diet 100% - have not gained one ounce. I also drink wheat grass daily in addtion to pomegranate juice. I see a certified nutritionist weekly and again have to say that the side effects I have experienced such as hot flashes and night sweats, while a bit uncomfortable are not terrible. I wear cotton only, in layers, and keep my enviornment on the cool side. I did experience depression but in all honesty, I don't think it was from the Arimidex, rather it was from the diagnosis. I did start on Lexapro around the same time and feel 100% better. I do feel that I have tolerated the drug very well and do hope that it continues along this path. I share this with you to offer possible suggestions that may ease the side effects for some While I would prefer to not have to be on Arimidex, this is the hand that has been dealt to me and I will do whatever I can to have some control over my destiny - hopefully and to never have to experience BC or any other cancer again, God willing. I will stick with it for as long as deemed necessary. In truth, I am more concerned about what will happen when I complete my five year treatment. Good luck to all. F 50 9 months 7/18/2009
Email 
2 Stage I Breast Cancer Joint pain, loss of muscle strength, hot flashes, arthritis-type pain in knees, fingers, hips and shoulders to name just a few! I quit taking Arimidex as of July 17th. My doctor suggested that I take a "drug holiday" for two weeks in June. I felt so much better during my "holiday". When I went back on the Armidex a month ago all my symptoms came back right away. I discussed all this with my doctor and she agreed that my quality of life was affected by the drug and that I would feel better without it. So I'm done with that "nasty white pill"! F 73 15 months 7/18/2009
Email 
2 breast cancer invasive stage 1 knee pain, hip pain, severe fatigue,weight gain, knee pain is so bad I can barely get up from a chair at times. Hot flashes to the point of misery because I can't hardly stand to wear clothes. I am just miserable I have been taking this for over a year and I just don't think I can continue. I have a Dr appt the 31st. I will post again after that F 54 16 months 7/16/2009

3 Breast Cancer Loss of sexual drive completely, severe ringing in the ears, aches and pains in joints, mood swings, hot flashes I am stopping the Arimidex for one week to see if the ringing stops. I have been on it for about 6 months and the symptoms have gradually gotten worse. I don't think I can stay on it for 5 years. I feel like I am 90 years old most of the time. F 53 6 months 7/14/2009
Email 
2 breast cancer Weight gain, severe hand pain, fatigue, not sleeping good, swelling of legs, hot flashes After reading all the comments, I may stop the Arimidex for a while to see if the side effects go away, especially the horrible hand pain. Can't live with the pain. F 60 1 years 7/14/2009

2 Breast Cancer Severe joint pain; hot flashes I've been on this drug for 7 months and feel horrible. My hip joints, in particular, ache all the time and can barely walk when I get out of a car or after sitting for long periods of time. On occasion, it becomes more of a "pain" than an ache. I take Alleve or Tylenol all the time and sleep on a heating pad at night trying to get some relief. I too have gain about 10-12 lbs and not happy about that. I had no idea that taking this pill would be so debilitating. I'm to the point of want to get off completely. See my oncologist in 2 weeks and will seriously discuss my discontent with him. F 62 7 months 7/13/2009

1 ILC, Stage 1, ER+ Severe joint pain and swelling, especially in my hands. Woke up at night with pain, numbness, and tingling in my arms. Hurt to turn over, couldn't walk without pain in the mornings, etc., etc. Like the person who posted on 7/7, I finally decided that quality of life was more important than quantity. I am 55 and felt like 85. The final straw came when I had to start pulling myself up steps because I didn't have the strength in my knees and hips (I am only 120 pounds!!). After 7 1/2 months on Arimidex, I quit. My oncologist agreed but suggested that I try Aromasin . After 6 weeks on Aromasin and experiencing an increase in the joint swelling and pain in my hands (including a diagnosis of carpal tunnel and trigger thumb to the point I couldn't use it anymore), I quit taking Aromasin. I have now been off any aromatase inhibitor for 6 weeks. Although my thumb is better, I still can't wear my wedding ring because of the joint swelling. The good news is that I no longer wake at night in pain and can now climb stairs easily (no pain in my knees and hips). I encourage others who are experiencing severe side effects to talk to their oncologists about the trade offs (what is the risk of your cancer returning versus the decrease in quality of life due to the aromatase inhibitors). F 55 7 months 7/13/2009

2 BC lumpectomey no lymphs Foggy memory, hot flashes, itchy skin rash, dry eyes, sensitive swelling in ankles and now hip joint pain I have been on this drug for 1 year. Will see my surgeon on Wed. Am going to tell her that I am going to discontinue using Arimidex. Don't want any other drug prescribed. It's not worth the side effects. I had an MRI and mammogram this week. All is clear. Thank you God. F 67 1 days 7/11/2009

1 Breast Cancer stage 3B My main complaint has been Carpral Tunnel Symptoms the pain is severe and is in both wrists and hands, not sleeping, hot flashes weight gain head aches, exhausted and sleepy all the time. I hate this medicine been on 3 months now, was not expecting a new health problem! I expected joint pain but have more than that. I am going to Oncologist today I am wanting off of this poison I know she thinks it is my life but I want to live not just survive! I am too tired to enjoy anything. F 59 3 months 7/9/2009
Email 
1 DCIS SEVERE Bone Pain! Joint pain, fatigue, increased headache, increased hot flashes, Stomach weight gain and bloating, loss of elasticity in skin, increased depression. PURE POISON! After going through DCIS, an auto accident and a brain anuerysm, I have been a trooper and tolerated all of my meds over the last 7 years. That is, until Arimidex! After I completed my Tamoxifin without side effects, I began the Arimidex nightmare. After only 2 weeks I began feeling fatigued and noticed that all my bones were sore. As weeks went on, I could barely get out of bed without crying from the pain in all my bones. I tolerated the increase in headaches, hot flashes, joint pain and skin changes, but the bone pain and fatigue increasingly worsened. My life seem to stop as I was bed ridden for 6 months. My doctor finally told me that I was experiencing the worse of the side effects and we agreed I should discontinue use. By the time I stopped taking it, I had gained 20 pounds and all in my stomach. I now resort to putting my health in God's hands and enjoying every bit of an active life with my kids! F 42 6 months

Breast Cancer ER+ Fuzzy Thinking, Joint and Muscle Pain, Weight Gain, Brittle nails and hair, Felt like I was living outside of my body. I quit taking Arimidex. Quality of life outweighed quantity by a landslide. I felt so bad while taking the medicine that I did not much care if I lived another day. I have been off for 8 weeks and feel like my old self. The weight is coming off, I have ENERGY, the joint and muscle pain is gone, and my thinking is wonderful. I tried to get the oncologist to reduce the dosage but he would not do it.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> what i am not a fan of vince is taking anti-es when they are not neccesary adn this happens all too often imo. Anti-estrogens such as arimidex cause joint pain for many and that's my biggest concern. People need to realize these are very powerful drugs that were designed for cancer patients not bodybuilders. They can ruin your joints permanetly! Heres a link you will want to read through. Look at how many are in crippling pain from either using arimidex or having used arimidex. Scary stuff! http://www.askapatient.com/viewratin...&name=arimidex
> 
> some people can take only 1 drop of arimidex and hurt like crazy in their joints (even while using deca .) drugs like arimidex will put you at a higher risk for clogged arteries by lowering good cholesterol. You need estrogen to help cholesterol levels. The aromatization of testosterone to estradiol helps prevent the negative effects of androgens on serum lipids. In one study 300 mgs of test enanthate was used for 20 weeks with no anti-es. The testosterone showed only a 12% decrease in hdl but when anti-es were introdcued with 300 mgs of test for 20 weeks, the reduction in hdl increased to 25% (thats double!) 
> 
> estrogen can increase androgen receptor binding, increase androgen receptors, keep serotonin levels in check-hence allowing for better sleep, more energy, improved mood, and a better sex drive. Estrogen increases gh/igf-1 and improves glucose utilization. This glucose aid the pentose phosphate pathway which helps dictate the speed muscle tissue will be repaired. 
> 
> It's no secret that the best mass building steroids are aloo the ones that convert to estrogen. The extra water retention from estrogen allows you to lift more-hence an increase in size! Use too many anti-es and you might as well take a non-aromatizing steroid like winstrol . 
> 
> People who notice signs of gyno or who know from past experiences they are prone to gyno should indeed use a small amount of anti-es to help with that particular problem but for those who do not have this issue, then i think it's best to not use anti-es so that maximum gains in tissue can ocurr without having to deal with all the side effects of these powerful anti-cancer drugs!


wow.....this explains everything...thank you!!!

----------


## Critical Mass

I am willing to give this a try on the new year. Gonna try atleast 6 months with this system. Then maybe wind off and restoring natural test production. Will I get decent results within 6 months you think,and do I have to increase the dosage for each blast?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i am willing to give this a try on the new year. Gonna try atleast 6 months with this system. Then maybe wind off and restoring natural test production. Will i get decent results within 6 months you think, *absolutely!* and do i have to increase the dosage for each blast? *You should increase dosages only when the lower dosages quit working. People gain the most on their very first cycle if it's done right because it shocks the body. So yes, you will probably want to make some kind of increases in dosages during each reload or at least every other reload to shock the body into further development. Diet becomes even more important as you progress. The difference between a Huge bodybuilder and an average size bodybuilder is that the Huge bodybuilder realizes that eating is a full-time job." Eating 24-7 becomes much harder than training as you work your way forward!*



Answers above in bold!

----------


## Critical Mass

Thank you for telling it as it is.
Great, great thread.

----------


## tripper

amazing thread good read!going to give it a go myself, answers alot of queris av had top man

----------


## dosXX

Thank you sir for this very informative thread.

----------


## bifda

way to go imo, ill be using it when i am ready, thanks ronnie.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

few more questions ronnie...please explain what you are trying to get out in more depth?....

Quote from Ronnie Rowland; "All to often I see people thinking they need to do 20-25 work sets per muscle group. Now I want to drive this point home-If you cannot break down your muscles to the max with 6-12 intense work sets total for the week (warm up sets not included) whether you train them once a week or twice a week you have a serious problem!"


Quote from Jonathan Perez
Certified ACE / IAFF / IAFC Firefighter Peer Fitness Trainer 

"Every pro bodybuilder does only 1 set per exercise to failure to gain muscle mass.....whether they say so or not.

I'm going to answer one of the most asked, most contradicted questions about how to train to gain weight around:

"How many sets does it take to gain muscular size and development?"

Now, I'm referring to sets per exercise.

When you perform a set in a "certain" manner, with the correct amount of weight and for a very "specific" rep range, you will have induced the maximum growth in that muscle.

Anything above and beyond that is just a waste.

The problem today is that when you pick up any bodybuilding or weight gain magazine / book, they all recommend several sets per exercise.

Not only is this very misleading to us average, skinny "hardgainers", but when you see every top pro doing set after set after set, it's no wonder that 99.9% of the average weight training population feels that it takes many sets to get the job done.

Well, to get straight to my point, look very closely at how the pros train, not what they say.

An excellent example is Jay Cutler.

If you ever read his articles, Muscle-Tech ads, or watch his training dvds, you see he follows a very high volume, high set training routine.

He does anywhere from 15-25 sets per muscle!

So, anyone looking at that might say, "Jay's a beast. If he does a ton of sets, then so will I!".

Well, I want you to go and read for yourself an ad that's running in some of the mags, the one titled "A Legacy In The Making".

In there he discusses his training routine.

In there he says, quote, ".....Obviously, you can't train to failure on every set.

I try to put in 100% effort on the last set of each exercise.

For example, if I'm doing chest, I usually do a weight I can handle for 8 to 10 repetitions for 3 sets and maybe a forth set where I go all out........the fourth set is the only set where I go to failure."

So, if he is doing 4 sets for an exercise, the first 3 are pretty much a bunch of warm-ups.

Only the fourth and last set is the one where he goes all-out, 100%, to failure.

As a matter of fact, I remember reading in Muscular Development that he calls these first sets "feeler" sets.

Well, "feeler" sets have got nothing to do with gaining muscle mass, it just serves as a warm-up.

This is the same case with every other pro.

They may say they do 3, 4, 5 sets per exercise, but they only go all-out, to failure on the last set.

In other words...............1 set per exercise to failure.......the one and only set that puts the muscle weight gain wheels into motion.

Observe, my friend, real closely what people do, not what they say, because it can be very misleading.

You may read in an article in a mag and see an individual's training routine, usually inside of a box, containing the name of the exercise, the number of sets and reps.

Well, if you didn't know any better, you would assume that these guys are going all-out, to the max on each and every one of these sets.

That only leads to over-exhaustion, over-fatigue, and overtraining for you and I."

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

can you show us why protein cycling during deload works for muscle building?????

----------


## J_SHOCK89

Hey guys over the summer I did a cycle of tren ace, test enan, eq, and in the last ten weeks for week 7-10 i threw in 100 mg of anadrol a day I am a lineman and i play football i recieved major strength and size gains especially hard bulk but i didnt gain any wieght my body fat was 22 now its 18 and i have been off for 10 weeks so i started a new one this week im running the same thing but instead at 5 weeks im goin to run anadrol 50 mgs a day for more weight gain one thing i wanna know is what i could throw into my cycle to give me more mass lean mass im 280 i would like to be 305 any suggestions guys

----------


## UncleTim

Damn good post!!! I'll have to re-read this a couple of times.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> few more questions ronnie...please explain what you are trying to get out in more depth?....
> 
> Quote from Ronnie Rowland; "All to often I see people thinking they need to do 20-25 work sets per muscle group. Now I want to drive this point home-If you cannot break down your muscles to the max with 6-12 intense work sets total for the week (warm up sets not included) whether you train them once a week or twice a week you have a serious problem!"
> 
> 
> Quote from Jonathan Perez
> Certified ACE / IAFF / IAFC Firefighter Peer Fitness Trainer 
> 
> "Every pro bodybuilder does only 1 set per exercise to failure to gain muscle mass.....whether they say so or not.
> ...


Things I have learned:

1) Pros do not do 20-25 intense work sets to all out failure for each bodypart even though it's claimed in many muscle magazines. Warming up the muscles with multiple warm up sets is very important for injury prevention once someone reaches the pro-level. The magazines are counting warm-up sets and these are not work sets that stimulate muscle growth!

2) Once an area has been injured and/or the stronger you become, the more warm up sets that are required to prevent tendon/joint injury. For example, a beginner or someone with good knees may need only 1 high warm up sets for squats before going heavy but an advanced trainer or someone with knee problems may need upwards of 5 sets before even thinking about hitting it hard. 

3) After warming up, a total of 6-12 intense work sets taken to good failure is all that's needed for the entire week. These sets can be done all at once by training each muscle once a week or split in half and training the muscle twice a week. 

4) If someone feels the need to perform more than 6-12 intense work sets per muscle group for the entire week they are not training nearly hard enough within each set and are simply going through the motions.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey guys over the summer I did a cycle of tren ace, test enan, eq, and in the last ten weeks for week 7-10 i threw in 100 mg of anadrol a day I am a lineman and i play football i recieved major strength and size gains especially hard bulk but i didnt gain any wieght my body fat was 22 now its 18 and i have been off for 10 weeks so i started a new one this week im running the same thing but instead at 5 weeks im goin to run anadrol 50 mgs a day for more weight gain one thing i wanna know is what i could throw into my cycle to give me more mass lean mass im 280 i would like to be 305 any suggestions guys


The answer you are looking for is- consume more calories from protein and healthy fats!

----------


## J_SHOCK89

thanks with my wieght being 280 how many grams of protein should I consume and what would you consider healthy fats

----------


## BJJ

> thanks with my wieght being 280 *1. how many grams of protein should I consume* and what would you consider *2. healthy fats*


1. 280lbs/2.2 = 127,27kgs
127,27*3.3 = 381grs (*13,43oz effective)*

2. Eat a lot of Wild Salmon from Alaska and Extra Virgin Olive Oil 25grs ed (0,88oz), plus walnuts and almonds.
EFA Essential Fatty Acid (ALA, EPA, DHA and DPA).

----------


## J_SHOCK89

thanks alot guys really helpful

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> can you show us why protein cycling during deload works for muscle building?????


I copied this from another thread of mine-


*VERY IMPORTANT:* Your main goal while using steroids or pro-hormones is to add mass while minimizing fat gains. It's not the drug but the diet that makes this happen! I believe there are still a lot of people on this board taking steroids that are not consuming enough protein to make it happen. 


In regards to dieting to put on maximum muscle mass your main objective is to take in 1.5-2 grams of protein per pound of body weight during reloads. When you deload simply cut protein intake by about half and replace it with fats, carbs or both inorder to remain at maintenance level. I wanted to toss something out there for all you guys taking anabolic steroids . If you have read through the Slingshot Training System article you know I believe in protein cycling. Protein cycling while using anabolics is nothing new! Dave Palumbo suggest that protein cycling is anabolic. Vince Gironda was pushing periods of lower protein intake years ago. Tom Platz talked about it in his book "Big Beyond Belief." I believe that constantly taking in high amounts of protein (for i.e.: 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight year round) can make the body become efficient at getting rid of it as waste rather than utilizing it for muscle growth regardless of what you may be using to promote protein systheis. Why? For starters the liver becomes stressed and gains can slow down. Ammonia is a product formed during amino acid deamination and is very toxic to the body. Constanlty overloading your body with excessive amounts of protein in order to achieve more growth does not work as well as one might think. 

The key to getting the body to store more protein in the mucles is to first remove excess toxins from kidneys and liver by way of a deload ( a lower volume training phase). This helps the organs to become efficient at storing amino acids in the body rather than getting rid of them as waste. In addition, increasing healthy fat intake while simulataenously lowering carbs/protein during a deload will help increase insulin sensitivity. When insulin sensitivity is high-more amino acids can be accepted into the muscle cells. Fats allow for additional calories to be ingested without decreasing insulin sensitivity like tons of carbs do. And healthy fats do not put undue stress on organs like heavy amounts of protein. The *****-3 fatty acids are somewhat anabolic and significantly improve glucose disposal in both diabetics and healthy humans.

I have learned the best time to load up on protein and carbs is during higher volume training phases (called a reload) where their is a larger demand for such. It's simply not needed during lower volume training phases (deload) unless you are an ectomorph or involved in sports. As with training volumes- protein/carb cycling causes the body to become more efficient at storage of either. I believe lowering protein during a deload tricks the body into becoming very sensitive to the anabolic effects of amino acids just as lowering training volume during a deload encourages the body to become more sensitive to higher training volumes during a reload.. If the body is always being overloaded with large amouts of protein it can down-regulating protein storage. The body is an adaptive machine so realize taking in too much protein or carbs can actually decrease absorption over a period of time. The same rule applies to training volumes! 

There are 3 different ways to employ the Slingshot Mass Diet. The key is to keep fats and carbs separated for the most part regardless of the method you choose. You have the option of adding 1 hyperinsulinemia meal (combining saturated carbs and hi gi carbs) once a day. I think most know that Dave Palumbo was known for going to McDonalds once a day and eating fries and burgers for his once a day hyperinsulinemia meal. The rest of his off-season diet consisted of separating carbs and fats to a large degree. Dave's super fast metabolism allowed him to eat a large high calorie meal composed of both fats/carbs on a daily basis. Obvioulsy, not everyone has the metabolic rate to do this. But, if you do have a fast metabolism I would take in this hyper meal either for breakfast in the form of something like whole eggs and pancakes/waffles or during an evening meal post workout for something like red meat and potatoes. Some have such a slow metabolic rate they have to limit hyperinsulin meals to 1-3 times per week. Eat to match your metabolism! 


If you are taking in 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight during a reload then you would go down to around 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight during a deload. I usually go down to right at 1 gram with a deload because it gives my body a needed break from the 2 grams during a reload. It's hard on the stomach trying to digest 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight day-in, day-out.

*Note:* 8 time mr. olympia Lee Haney rarely took in more than 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight each day during his lifting career. I wanted to throw that out there for those who are afraid of losing muscle when decreasing protein during a deload. If you are using only about 1 gram of protein per pound during reloads then around .5 grams of protein per pound of body weight during a deload will work. Lowering protein intake during deloads is only going to help you increase size over time!


*NOTE:* NATURAL TRAINERS WILL NOT BE ABLE TO STOMACH 2 GRAMS OF PROTEIN PER POUND OF BODY WEIGHT. NO ONE KNOWS THEIR EXACT PROTEIN NEEDS BUT I BELIEVE IT'S BEST TO ERR ON THE SIDE OF HAVING ENOUGH THAN HAVING TOO LITTLE. I HAVE WITNESSED SOME AMAZING TRANSFORMATIONS WITH GUYS USING ANABOLICS ONCE THEY GOT THEIR DIET IN ORDER-MEANING THEY INCREASED BOTH PROTEIN AND CALORIC INTAKE ). THE MAIN GOAL WHILE USING STEROIDS IS TO ADD MASS WHILE MINIMIZING FAT GAINS. *IT'S NOT THE DRUG BUT THE DIET THAT MAKES THIS HAPPEN! A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE STILL NOT EATING ENOUGH PROTEIN TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN! I WANT TO DRIVE THIS POINT HOME BECAUSE I BELIEVE THERE ARE STILL A LOT OF PEOPLE ON THIS BOARD AND OTHERS THAT ARE NOT CONSUMING ENOUGH PROTEIN AND CALORIES TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!* 






*An interesting interview with Nasser El Sonbaty which supports the principles behind the Slingshot Training System!!!" ]* 
"You once said that you can maintain your massive size on as little as 100 grams of protein per day. How exactly do you do this and not lose muscle mass? 

I have been in this sport for over 25 years now. And as I mentioned before I have been on diets - strict pre contest diets - for 18 years. I should maybe sit down one day and make a crazy calculation of how many chicken breasts I have consumed in all these years, obviously during dieting more than while training off-season. I just got tired of forever eating protein to keep my size up or building it. 

If you are on a high protein and low carb, low fat diet, then you have to bump your protein way up (at least up to 300 grams per diet day; and if you are a very big bodybuilder like myself, then you have sometimes/or at least should take about 600 grams of protein per day) otherwise you shrink too much and the uses its own muscle as fuel. 

Because I am so sick and tired of protein as a food source, as amino acids and as supplement drinks I decided to eat more carbs off-season in order to compensate for the lack and the lower amount of protein I am taking in. But again, pre contest I just force feed my body to get the highest possible amount of protein into my system. But off-season I do intentionally neglect my daily protein intake. 

If you have no problems taking protein in, just go ahead. The more protein, the better the muscles will build up. My off-season weight goes up to 330 pounds. With a higher protein intake off-season, I probably would be even bigger. Also I do have a so-called mesomorph type of body and was very athletic from beginning. And my metabolism is not too fast and not too slow. 

If you are for example more an ectomorph type of person, your metabolism is very fast. You have to then eat way more calories than I do and you have to also eat way more frequently than I do. To recap what Nasser said-"The more protein, the better the muscles will build up."


The best time to take in large amounts of protein is during your reloads/higher volume training phases. Like Nasser also stated-he needed a break from all the high protein because it can get old trying to stomach around 1.5-2 grams of protein per pound of body weight every day. This is where the deload comes into play! After 8 weeks of consuming high amounts of protein your digestive enzymes will be ready for a 1-2 week break. 



The main take home point is to decrease protein during a deload so that when you come back to a reload you can better stomach the needed protein to make the best gains possible. The second take home point is to keep carbs and fats seperated for the most part adn cut them off at night. If you function better on more carbs you'll need to take in less fats. If you do best taking in more fats you'll need less carbs. Combine these principles with protein cycling and proper periodization in your workouts and you will make the leanest and fastest gains possible. 

I realize this is the drug forum but drugs aren't very effective without having the proper nutrition. The veterans on this board are constanlty preaching such but it tends to fall on death ears. I hope people will take the time to study what is written in this thread. I've seen some amazing transformations by guys using steroids when these principles where applied. My motto is if you are going to do something then do it right or don't do it at all.. 


Workout days:

Meal 1-protein/carbs 
Meal 2-protein/fats
Meal 3-protein/carbs (pre-workout meal)
Workout
Meal 4 protein/carbs (post workout protein shake/fast acting carbs) 
Meal 4 extended protein/carbs (post workout meal)
Meal 5-protein/fats
Meal 6-protein/fats 

Non-workout days: 


Meal 1-protein/carbs 
Meal 2-protein/fats
Meal 3-protein/carbs 
Meal 4 protein/fats 
Meal 5-protein/carbs
Meal 6-protein/fats

The first 3 melas can also be p/c while the last 3 p/f. If you are having trouble gaining weight take in one meal each day combined of both carbs and fats. Later in the day is best because eating fats/carbs together are hard to digest and can prevent you from eating enough meals. These c/f meals can be fast foods if desired but try to eat as healthy as possible to keep cholestrol in check. Steroids combined with too much fast food is very hard on your heart due to steroids lowering your healthy cholesterol. Cardio done 2-3 times per week for 15-30 mins on non-leg training day will both increase appetite and reduce bad cholesterol.Carbs and fats will be eaten together in one to seven meal per weeks (hyperinsulinemia meal) as opposed to separating them like you should in a cutting phase. Combining fats and carbs in some of the same meals during an off-season blast will create a better muscle building effect and increase energy output so you can lift heavier weights. Increased insulin levels obtained by combining hi gi carbs and saturated fats during a blasting mass phase will help suppress the muscle wasting hormone cortisol which induces protein synthesis. Elevated insulin levels will also down regulate SHBG (Sex Hormone Binding Globulin). High SHBG levels are one of the main culprits when testosterone is no longer working in conjunction with a good training program. SHBG prevents testosterone from fitting into the receptors. (Bound testosterone) equals about 97-99 percent of total testosterone circulation while (free testosterone) equals about 1-3 percent of total test. When SHGB levels are kept low it allows free testosterone to fit into the receptor and make muscles grow at a faster rate. Therefore, making a low carb diet or low fat diet, less than optimal during a bulking up phase! There's no value in mixing a lot of carbs and fat together in one meal (except the once daily hyperinsulinemia meal) because doing so will slow down the digestive tract and cause bloating-hence preventing you from eating enough clean foods to put on size! It can also cause cause health problems and fat gain. My definition of "hyperinsulinemia" is simpy an insulin spike to the utmost from combining carbs and saturated fats in the same meal 

*Important Note:* If you can't do the diet then I say hold off on taking steroids and pro-hormones until you can get the mindset to do things right.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is 2 grams of test..... good to take every week during reload????


 VINCE, I have been helping bodybuilders get ready for shows for a long time now and everyone responds differently to calories and everyone responds differently to certain drugs and dosages of certain drugs. 

It's all about finding what it takes to make you grow and diet plays a role. Just because your friend can gain on 2000 cals per day and you need 5000 cals per day to gain does not make it a bad thing. And just because your friend grows on 750 mgs of test per week and you need 2 grams plus per week to grow does not make it wrong!

----------


## johnq

Ronnie, i started slingshot training and my cycle 3weeks ago am on reload at the moment everything going well except for the pain in my shoulders.
my cycle is
test e 750 week 1 to 8
deca 400 week 1 to 8
arimidex .50 eod
ive also been on hgh for 9weeks started on 2ius and built myself up to 6ius a day 5on 2off, ill run the hgh for 6months or more
am taking arimidex to prevent gyno which i had in my last cycle.
but am suffering from shoulder pain in both shoulders. so am stopping the arimidex from now. how long do you think it would take for my shoulders to get back to normal and is there anything i can take to make my shoulders feel better.
Cheers Ronnie very good info.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, i started slingshot training and my cycle 3weeks ago am on reload at the moment everything going well except for the pain in my shoulders.
> my cycle is
> test e 750 week 1 to 8
> deca 400 week 1 to 8
> arimidex .50 eod
> ive also been on hgh for 9weeks started on 2ius and built myself up to 6ius a day 5on 2off, ill run the hgh for 6months or more
> am taking arimidex to prevent gyno which i had in my last cycle.
> but am suffering from shoulder pain in both shoulders. so am stopping the arimidex from now. how long do you think it would take for my shoulders to get back to normal and is there anything i can take to make my shoulders feel better.
> Cheers Ronnie very good info.


john, I need to know specificially where your shoulders are aching and which exercises you are doing for chest and delts! Also, do you feel it hurting wrose during the performance of any specific chest or shoulder exercises?

----------


## johnq

> john, I need to know specificially where your shoulders are aching and which exercises you are doing for chest and delts! Also, do you feel it hurting wrose during the performance of any specific chest or shoulder exercises?


the pain is in the joint between the shoulder and my delts same place on both sides, i have the pain all day, every time i move my arms or lift them up i find it uncomfortable when am sleeping, i need to warm up twice as much as normal when i do chest or shoulders i need to do 100reps of light weight, then when increase the weight and carry on with my routine the pain stops, i find my shoulders hurt more when i do everyday things.
the pain getting worse everyday.
am sat here doing pressing movements and my shoulders dont hurt but if i twist n turn my elbows up it hurts alot.
i dont think the pain as got anything to do with my training or exercises.

chest routine 
bench press flat
dumbell press incline with DB
flat flyes with DB

shoulder 
DB press seated
upright rows
DB side raises

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> the pain is in the joint between the shoulder and my delts same place on both sides, *I AM GOING TO ASSUME YOU MEAN THE PAIN IS LOCATED IN THE PEC/DELT TIE- IN LOCATED IN THE ANTERIOR REGION OF THE SHOULDFER GIRLDLE?*  i have the pain all day, every time i move my arms or lift them up i find it uncomfortable when am sleeping, i need to warm up twice as much as normal when i do chest or shoulders i need to do 100reps of light weight, then when increase the weight and carry on with my routine the pain stops, i find my shoulders hurt more when i do everyday things. *HOW LONG HAS THIS PAIN BEEN GOING ON AND DO YOU REMEMBER INJURING THEM AT ONE POINT? WE ALL KNOW THAT ARIMIDEX CAN CAUSE SEVERE JOINT PAIN BUT HAVE YOU EVER HAD AN INCREASE IN PAIN FROM TAKING GH?*
> the pain getting worse everyday. YOU NEED TO STOP ALL PRESSING MOVEMENTS UNTIL THIS THING CLEARS UP!
> am sat here doing pressing movements and my shoulders dont hurt but if i twist n turn my elbows up it hurts alot. 
> i dont think the pain as got anything to do with my training or exercises.
> 
> chest routine 
> bench press flat *(CAN BE BAD) YOU NEED TO DO A SLIGHT DECLINE PRESS USING A SMITH MACHINE IF AT ALL POSSIBLE.
> 
> *dumbell press incline with DB (*WHAT ANGLE OF INCLINE) BAD FOR TIE-IN IF ANGLE IS HIGH OR DUMBBELLS ARE BROUGHT DOWN TOO DEEP* 
> ...


I asked a few more question above to try and get more information about your situation and I provided some suggestions.

You'll need to stop all pressing movements until this thing clears up. Once you get back to training, some exercise adjustements will need to be made and your form must change. What your going to need to do is use less weight and do slower repetitions using meticulous form. This means concentrating on the muscle being worked more than trying to lift more weight. You'll want to keep reps high as well.

We all have to make certain adjustments from time to time and if you keep going you could develop permanent tendontitus which could involve getting frequent cortisone shots or worse.

----------


## **MC*LB**

ok so i am new to all this...and as such i am beyond confused. What roids should i use? How should i use them? Can i loose fat and gain muscle in time for football in January? What exactly is stacking...basically...i need to know everything...thanks for your help

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok so i am new to all this...and as such i am beyond confused. What roids should i use? How should i use them? Can i loose fat and gain muscle in time for football in January? What exactly is stacking...basically...i need to know everything...thanks for your help


It all depends on your age and how long you have been lifting! If you are not old enough or have yet to do some things as a natural I would wait on using steroids . 

500 mgs a week of test enanthate is good for a first cycle if your gear is not underdosed.

You can gain muscle and lose fat at the same time during a first cycle if you focus on consuming a lot of lean protein but it's best to bulk during a first timer if possible. 

Maximum gains are made during weeks 4-8 while reloading with steroids. During the following 2 week deload one should keep a base of testosterone in the equation and then up test dosages and/or add in other compounds for another 8 week reload and so on. This turns out to be one extended cycle and gains are much more pronounced.

The concept of using for 12 weeks and then taking off for 12 weeks is a sure-fire way to loss your gains. You've got to stay on something pretty much year round to keep gains.


Stacking entails combining various steroids together to produce a more anabolic state while experiencing less side effects.

----------


## johnq

> I asked a few more question above to try and get more information about your situation and I provided some suggestions.
> 
> You'll need to stop all pressing movements until this thing clears up. Once you get back to training, some exercise adjustements will need to be made and your form must change. What your going to need to do is use less weight and do slower repetitions using meticulous form. This means concentrating on the muscle being worked more than trying to lift more weight. You'll want to keep reps high as well.
> 
> We all have to make certain adjustments from time to time and if you keep going you could develop permanent tendontitus which could involve getting frequent cortisone shots or worse.


thanks for the suggestions ill take it all on board, my training form as been good ive never had any injuries before, now you mentioned hgh my joints have felt sore since starting hgh.
this is the pain level from 1to 10 of how much it hurts. been on hgh for 9 weeks
week 3 to week 7 pain level 3 out 10
week 7 to week 9 pain level 7 out 10
yesterday i was in pain but today they feel alot better,
i think it must have something to do with the hgh, then when i added arimidex the pain got worse.
do you think my joint pain will improve if i carry on taking hgh or get worse?
am starting week 4 of my deca and test cycle, i heard that deca helps with joint pain if so that should start kicking soon.
just been reading on the side effects of hgh. if you take to much or increase your dose to quick it can coarse these side effects
aching and stiff joints
swollon hands and feet
water retention
pins n needles in hands
i have all of the above sides, shall i drop the dose back down to 2ius then increase the dose slowly like 1iu a week?
or shall i carry on doing 6ius a day and hope my sides will improve?

Ronnie thanks alot, cheers for your advice.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the suggestions ill take it all on board, my training form as been good ive never had any injuries before, now you mentioned hgh my joints have felt sore since starting hgh.
> this is the pain level from 1to 10 of how much it hurts. been on hgh for 9 weeks
> week 3 to week 7 pain level 3 out 10
> week 7 to week 9 pain level 7 out 10
> yesterday i was in pain but today they feel alot better,
> i think it must have something to do with the hgh, then when i added arimidex the pain got worse.
> do you think my joint pain will improve if i carry on taking hgh or get worse?
> am starting week 4 of my deca and test cycle, i heard that deca helps with joint pain if so that should start kicking soon.
> just been reading on the side effects of hgh. if you take to much or increase your dose to quick it can coarse these side effects
> ...


Yes, I feel it's the GH causing your problem. Deca should certainly help with joint pain. I would recommend dropping the GH back to only 2 ius per day and continue staying off the arimidex. Give the deca 3-4 weeks to kick in and then you can start adding 1iu of GH every week and see how you respond. If you start experiencing more pain then back off the GH. Some people cannot tolerate more than 2ius of GH per day. You may be one of those people! 

GOOD LUCK!

----------


## johnq

cheers Ronnie, ill take your advise and see how it goes.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

please explain how you gain... during 2 week deload...is this a 10 week cycle total???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> cheers Ronnie, ill take your advise and see how it goes.


Please keep us updated!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> please explain how you gain... during 2 week deload...is this a 10 week cycle total???


 Slingshot Training should be looked at as a 10 week anabolic blast cycle! This 10 week anabolic blast is comprised of 8 weeks of reloading and 2 weeks of deloading. The majority of gains are generally made during weeks 4-8 (reload) while gains are finalized during weeks 8-10 (deload). 

It's common for some people to feel they make more gains during the short deload (weeks 8-10). This has to do with them hitting a second growth spurt when they decrease training volume from weeks 8-10.

----------


## mayan_king

Hi Ronnie Rowland. THanks for the information.
I want to make my second cycle.. i did the begginer cycle
Dbol and Test enanth,
My last cycle a guy stallion helped me. but i couldnt find his account.


I want to do a test with deca 8 weeks like you put in this ...
can you help me a little i have something like this

1-8 Weeks 500 mg Test Enanth 
1-8 Weeks 400 mg Deca

i start my pct 1 week after my last injection.
PCT 
1 Week 40mg clomid 20 mg nolva
2-4 week 20 mg clomid 20mg nolvadex .

Can you just help me finishing this =S
and give me some advice maybe add something else.
Thanx man.

----------


## mayan_king

i want some tips for choosing test. the enanthate 
give me alot of nipple problems the last time. in 2 days my nipples started hurting alot maybe i should try other one. Help Please.

----------


## chrisx

Ronnie, I would greatly appreciate your help and advice.

I am 22yrs old, 5'8, 153pds, and have 16% body fat. I have been working out for the past 3 and a half yrs, the past 2 very consistently (working out each body part ATLEAST once a week).

The reason I am on these forums is that I want to get to 190 pds (for football), in about 6 months. A friend of mine just introduced me to steroids about 2 weeks ago, and he recommended I do a cycle of Test and Decca, for 12 weeks. THEN I get to these forums, and yall's recommended novice cycle consist of Test and Dbol . THEN, I read your forum! (Which I told my friend about, and he said to NOT cycle for 8 weeks on/ 2 weeks off.) He recommended if I cycle for 8 weeks, then I should be off for 8 weeks.

Ronnie, I'm kind of confused. With your knowledge, can you once and for all recommend the best cycle for me, considering it will be my first, with the info. you have on me and my history. (I also have a pic of myself I can show you so you can see where I'm at right now physically, I just first have to find out how to post it.)

Ronnie your help will be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie Rowland. THanks for the information.
> I want to make my second cycle.. i did the begginer cycle
> Dbol and Test enanth,
> My last cycle a guy stallion helped me. but i couldnt find his account.
> 
> 
> I want to do a test with deca 8 weeks like you put in this ...
> can you help me a little i have something like this
> 
> ...


If you are going to take some time off after your cycle it would be good to run it as follows:

RELOAD: 1-8 Weeks 500 mg Test Enanth 
RELOAD: 1-8 Weeks 400 mg Deca
DELOAD: 8-10 Weeks 300 mgs of Test Enanthate 

PCT: Weeks 11-14 
hCG at 2500 iu eod for 2 weeks
clomid at 50 mgs once per day for 4 weeks
nolva 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i want some tips for choosing test. the enanthate 
> give me alot of nipple problems the last time. in 2 days my nipples started hurting alot maybe i should try other one. Help Please.


Test is test! Changing over to a different type is not going to help.

You may need to add a little arimidex or aromasin for estrogen control if you are prone to gyno. I've seen several people start out with symptoms when they began steroids but once they got adjusted their gyno symptoms went away on their own. I've also seen people who never got over gyno symptoms once they begun. IMO it's better to be safe than sorry since you are already having issues.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I would greatly appreciate your help and advice.
> 
> I am 22yrs old, 5'8, 153pds, and have 16% body fat. I have been working out for the past 3 and a half yrs, the past 2 very consistently (working out each body part ATLEAST once a week).
> 
> The reason I am on these forums is that I want to get to 190 pds (for football), in about 6 months. A friend of mine just introduced me to steroids about 2 weeks ago, and he recommended I do a cycle of Test and Decca, for 12 weeks. THEN I get to these forums, and yall's recommended novice cycle consist of Test and Dbol . THEN, I read your forum! (Which I told my friend about, and he said to NOT cycle for 8 weeks on/ 2 weeks off.) He recommended if I cycle for 8 weeks, then I should be off for 8 weeks.
> 
> Ronnie, I'm kind of confused. With your knowledge, can you once and for all recommend the best cycle for me, considering it will be my first, with the info. you have on me and my history. (I also have a pic of myself I can show you so you can see where I'm at right now physically, I just first have to find out how to post it.)
> 
> Ronnie your help will be greatly appreciated!


Honestly, at 22 years of age you are at a boderline age for using steroids and should not need steroids to hit 190 lbs. Do you understand what I am saying?


Now if you are dead set on using them I might as well help. Anabolic steroids add some temporary water weight but unless you eat more calories you are only going to get harder near your current weight, not shoot up to 190 lbs. I just want to let you know this upfront. Diet and training plays a big role but steroids can help you put on muscular weight faster when you do everything else right.

Your friend is not wrong in what he says. It's okay to do 8 weeks on/8 weeks off. However, it's not optimal for those wanting to make the most gains possible over time. With Slingshot Training you can follow many approaches and at your age 8 weeks on/8 weeks off would be fine but double that will provide better gains before PCT. You would basically be using anabolics to hit your natural genetic potential faster then trying to hold onto the gains during the 8 weeks off period. 

I do not recommend 12 weeks of using the same dosages because for most gains stop around 8 weeks. Gains can be made for an additional 2 weeks during the deload. 

For a first time cycle you would only need 500 mgs of test per week. D-bol and deca are not needed.

Any more questions? I'll be glad to help and if it were me I would gain more size before touching steroids.

----------


## chrisx

How long should I do the 500mg of Test cycle for?

And when I'm done with that, how long should I wait to do the next cycle and What should that cycle consist of?

And I appreciate your help!

----------


## TODouble2

hey ronnie, 

i want to give this a try but i also dont want to hinder my chances of recovery either. so how many times do you think i should run through this reload/deload before taking time off? 

if i did it twice, that would be 20 weeks altogether. During the two week deloads, do you really consider that time off? Since i want to run a long ester like Cyp, it seems like i'll be ON for 20 weeks!

weeks 1-8 reload AAS
weeks 9-10 deload (since i plan on running a full PCT after week 20, should i run it also here? or just cruise?)
weeks 11-18 reload AAS
weeks 19-20 deload start PCT

----------


## BJJ

> If you are going to take some time off after your cycle it would be good to run it as follows:
> 
> RELOAD: 1-8 Weeks 500 mg Test Enanth 
> RELOAD: 1-8 Weeks 400 mg Deca 
> DELOAD: 8-10 Weeks 300 mgs of Test Enanthate 
> 
> PCT: Weeks 11-14 
> *hCG at 2500 iu eod for 2 weeks*
> clomid at 50 mgs once per day for 4 weeks
> nolva 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks


Wouldn't that cause an istologic decay which may lead to a malignant tumour?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Wouldn't that cause an istologic decay which may lead to a malignant tumour?


The PCT I handed out was actually developed by doctors for people who where in need of full recovery after using steroids . You can do a search on Dr. Michael Scally and find where he has been successful using this approach. 

I would not use such an aggressive approach on a frequent basis but it's proven to work-hence maintain your gains as much as possible and that's what people are after.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> How long should I do the 500mg of Test cycle for? *1-8 WEEKS*
> And when I'm done with that, how long should I wait to do the next cycle *GO STRAIGHT INTO SECOND PHASE* and What should that cycle consist of *TEST/DECA*?
> 
> And I appreciate your help!


PHASE 1:
RELOAD: Weeks 1-8 Test Enanthate 500 mgs
DELOAD: Weeks 9-10 Test Enathate 250 mgs

PHASE 2: 
RELOAD: Weeks 11-18 Test Enanthate 500 mgs and Deca 400 mgs
DELOAD: Weeks 19-20 Test Enathate 250 mgs
PCT: Weeks 21-23

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, 
> 
> i want to give this a try but i also dont want to hinder my chances of recovery either. so how many times do you think i should run through this reload/deload before taking time off? *TWICE...I WOULD DO 2-10 WEEK PHASES THEN PCT*
> 
> if i did it twice, that would be 20 weeks altogether. *YES* During the two week deloads, do you really consider that time off? *NO* Since i want to run a long ester like Cyp, it seems like i'll be ON for 20 weeks! *YES!*
> 
> weeks 1-8 reload AAS
> weeks 9-10 deload (since i plan on running a full PCT after week 20, should i run it also here? or just cruise?) *YOU WOULD CRUISE* 
> weeks 11-18 reload AAS
> weeks 19-20 deload start PCT *YOU COULD START PCT DURING 2ND DELOAD BUT IT'S BEST TO WAIT AFTERWARDS*


Answers above in bold.

----------


## chrisx

Thanks Ron, you da man!

I hope your still here when I'm ready for my 3rd cycle!

----------


## chrisx

Ron just curious why do you suggest Deca instead of Dbol ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron, you da man!
> 
> I hope your still here when I'm ready for my 3rd cycle!


I'll be here! :Welcome:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron just curious why do you suggest Deca instead of Dbol?


I feel deca is much milder and has fewer side effects. Deca is liver friendly where as d-bol is not. Deca will not raise blood pressure like d-bol and deca will help lube your joints. Some feel very lethargic on d-bol and can barely function. About the only thing you will have to worry about with deca is your sex drive and you can always gets some prami or caber to help fix that if it becomes a problem.

----------


## BJJ

> The PCT I handed out was actually developed by docotors for people who where in need of full recovery after using steroids . You can do a search on Dr. Michael Scally and find where he has been successful using this approach. 
> 
> I would not use such an aggressive approach on a frequent basis but it's proven to work-hence maintain your gains as much as possible and that's what people are after.


Thank you for the explanation.

----------


## Critical Mass

> PHASE 1:
> RELOAD: Weeks 1-8 Test Enanthate 500 mgs
> DELOAD: Weeks 9-10 Test Enathate 250 mgs
> 
> PHASE 2: 
> RELOAD: Weeks 11-18 Test Enanthate 500 mgs and Deca 400 mgs
> DELOAD: Weeks 19-20 Test Enathate 250 mgs
> PCT: Weeks 21-23


NICE! This is possibly my nexy cycle oh yaa.  :Smilie:

----------


## Rocket man

hey guys. i just wanted to know if you guys could help me out here.
i want to go on a deca and d bol course.. must i take the deca while i am on my d bol course? how many mg do you suggest i take of the deca per day or week and when should i take it throughout the week?

i have 10mg d bol tabs but how many should i take on my off days and do you guys think taking my tabs in the pyrimid method is a good way or could you suggest me any better ways of taking them.

i am thinking of going on a 4-5 week d bol course but i just need to know if i must take my deca during those weeks aswell??

do you guys think i should do dbol and deca or would d bol and sus give me better results??

thanx guys.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Ronnie..just want to say thanks so much..this thread contains the most usable knowledge on the net...woo hoo...~~~~

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i just wanted to know if you could help me out here.
> I want to go on a deca and d bol course.. Must i take the deca while i am on my d bol course?* no* how many mg do you suggest i take of the deca per day or week and when should i take it throughout the week? *400 mgs split into two weekly injections*
> i have 10mg d bol tabs but how many should i 
> on my off days and do you guys think taking my tabs in the pyrimid method is a good way or could you suggest me any better ways of taking them. *use the same dosage every day*
> i am thinking of going on a 4-5 week d bol course but i just need to know if i must take my deca during those weeks aswell??*no*
> 
> do you guys think i should do dbol and deca or would d bol and sus give me better results?? I would not recommend running d-bol or deca without test. 
> 
> Thanx guys.


answers above.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie..just want to say thanks so much..this thread contains the most usable knowledge on the net...woo hoo...~~~~


I truly appreciate the kind words VINCE. I am glad to be of help.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...when someone is ectomorph.... and struggles to gain weight...do they still keep carbs and fats separated during a reload??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...when someone is ectomorph.... and struggles to gain weight...do they still keep carbs and fats separated during a reload??


No! In order to gain muscle weight some must combine large quantities of fats and carbs in almost every meal if not all meals.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> No! In order to gain muscle weight some must combine large quantities of fats and carbs in almost every meal if not all meals.


alrighty then.....now we are cooking with gas..

2 guys at the gym cannot gain weight...they have asked me to ask you what to do...would they still need 1.5 or 2 grams of protein.. lb of bw..???

just want to say one more time......thanks for all the help!!!!you have helped me more than you'll ever know...my gains have never been this good in the past and that goes for when i was just starting out.....

----------


## TODouble2

> Answers above in bold.


thanks ronnie! i'll definetely give this a go

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> alrighty then.....now we are cooking with gas..
> 
> 2 guys at the gym cannot gain weight...they have asked me to ask you what to do...would they still need 1.5 or 2 grams of protein.. lb of bw..???
> 
> just want to say one more time......thanks for all the help!!!!you have helped me more than you'll ever know...my gains have never been this good in the past and that goes for when i was just starting out.....


It's great to hear you are making the best progress of your life using the Slingshot approach!

Regarding protein consumption it varies amongst each individual. For some who have trouble gaining weight I would advise reducing protein from 1.5-2 grams per pound of body weight to 1-1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight until gaining weight becomes easier or until they begin gaining adipose tissue (body fat). The reason for doing this is because protein makes you stay full longer. For someone having problems gaining weight they may not be able to eat enough carbs/fats in order to put on weight if they are consuming a ton of protein.

*Note:* If they begin gaining too much adipose tissue then they will have no choice but to increase protein while reducing carbs.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

when deloading is it okay to use high reps to pump muscle.... and give joints a break instead ofg low reps???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

when deloading... is it best to keep both test... and deca .... in cycle or.... only test?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when deloading is it okay to use high reps to pump muscle.... and give joints a break instead ofg low reps???


Absolutely!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when deloading... is it best to keep both test... and deca.... in cycle or.... only test?


Either way is fine given a significant reduction in dosages are made during the deload.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Either way is fine given a significant reduction in dosages are made during the deload.


would orals... be okay to keep......... when following deload???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> would orals... be okay to keep......... when following deload???


No orals during deload unless you were running a rare all oral cycle such as winnie/var. In that case just drop the winnie and continue var during deload.

----------


## charlesriley

thank you , i look up to guys like you who have thier shit together, it can get confusing at times till a dude comes by and clears out the garbage. i will pm you when i have a dire need. thanks bro!

----------


## sbordelon

Well after reading alot about and making the final decision to start it, i have a few questions, that i have not been able to find thru the postings. And out of all the goods and bads it seems Ron has his knowledge and facts straight. So I'll wait for a response back from him on the correct info I'm looking for.

I'm having a friend who is capable of getting me what I need. After reading, it seems the best to start out with is Test and Deca . I understand the reload and deload process very well, but like i said, i'm new to this and need to find out a few things. i'm reading reports that i need to be doing 600mg of test a week and 400mg of deca a week, so what does that require me to do per week. Does that mean inject 100mg of test for 6 days and 100mg of deca for 4 days, or do i give myself the injection 2x a week equaling whats recommended. Also if i'm doing test and deca, so can i combine the two in one injection or does each require a different injection site, as i know some chemicals can't be mixed together. So if you can tell me the basics of what to take per week and how, i would be appreciate it. info like how many cc's of test per shot to be taken and how many times per week. Thanks

----------


## bigg_86

i loved ur post, im going to try it out starting in january, but before i need some advice.....

ive been working out for 3 years now n i started using steroids when i saw i could not gain any more weight and i was stuck lifting the same weight for months....
i was 130lbs when i started working out n im now at 165lbs
i was only able to put 12lbs on protein shakes n creatine alone until i could not gain any more weight n kept 10lbs from my gains...
i have done a cycle of 8 wks using test e n deca n put on 15lbs, kept 10.
after a few months i tried 4wks of tren , prop, dbol n had pretty good gains, went from 150 to 171, lost 6lbs, after 5 months i started another cycle of test e n deca n went up to 184lbs but hurt my shoulder really bad in wk7, ive been off the gym n steroids for 5 months bcuz of my shoulder n personal financial problems i had, about 2 weeks ago i got a hernia at work, got surgery last week n lost 6lbs since then.... im at 165 now.
during every cycle i got extremely lean n strong, my body fat % was always between 12-14.5....

i want to do the next cycles using this program

reload - wk 1-8 test e + deca (how many mgs of each do u recommend for my weight?)
deload - wk 9-10 (need advice) i can only get comid n nova for pct if any is necessary 
reload - wk 11-18 Tren n prop (mgs?)
deload - wk 19-20 (need advice)

now should i use the same compounds ive been using or should i try some other type of test....oh almost forgot, i want to run dbol during the 1st 4wks during reloads.... can u help me out? my goal is to get up to 195-205 n keep 190

Thanks!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...how would you distinguish your training system from dave palumbos training system??? slingshot says do 6 to 12 sets...dave says 6-10..i know you guys are friends.........just wondering if you guys are on the same page in terms of training styes.....

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> thank you , i look up to guys like you who have thier shit together, it can get confusing at times till a dude comes by and clears out the garbage. i will pm you when i have a dire need. thanks bro!


you got it!!! everyone should rate ronnies thread....5 star.... :Bbintheclub:

----------


## ils1979

hey ronnie
im a first time user...have been using stanazol for a couple of weeks now
i was originally just going to use that for around 8-10 weeks 
Well this have somewhat changed now...i have gotten sone test enanthate 
can these two be used together...can i start using the enanthate and continue using the stanazol...i have looked on the internet for days but there is no mention of the two being used together
I would love to get your opinion ...and how long long i should use these two knowing that i have already been taking stanazol for 2 weeks
Ils

----------


## Kibble

Check out the "Q & A" threads

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well after reading alot about and making the final decision to start it, i have a few questions, that i have not been able to find thru the postings. And out of all the goods and bads it seems ron has his knowledge and facts straight. So i'll wait for a response back from him on the correct info i'm looking for.
> 
> I'm having a friend who is capable of getting me what i need. After reading, it seems the best to start out with is test and deca . I understand the reload and deload process very well, but like i said, i'm new to this and need to find out a few things. I'm reading reports that i need to be doing 600mg of test a week and 400mg of deca a week, so what does that require me to do per week. Does that mean inject 100mg of test for 6 days and 100mg of deca for 4 days, or do i give myself the injection 2x a week equaling whats recommended. *you would do 2 weekly injections*. Also if i'm doing test and deca, so can i combine the two in one injection or does each require a different injection site, as i know some chemicals can't be mixed together. *you would combine 1 cc of test and 1 cc of deca and put it in the same syringe. This makes up one shot. By all means inject into the same spot. Rotate sites following each subsequent injection*. So if you can tell me the basics of what to take per week and how, i would be appreciate it. Info like how many cc's of test per shot to be taken and how many times per week. *2 cc of test and 2 cc of deca total for the entire week would be good.* thanks


answers above.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie
> im a first time user...have been using stanazol for a couple of weeks now
> i was originally just going to use that for around 8-10 weeks 
> well this have somewhat changed now...i have gotten sone test enanthate 
> can these two be used together..*yes*.can i start using the enanthate and continue using the stanazol...*yes* i have looked on the internet for days but there is no mention of the two being used together
> i would love to get your opinion ...and how long long i should use these two knowing that i have already been taking stanazol for 2 weeks *i would reload with both of them for 8 weeks then deload for a week or two using only a lower dose of testosterone.* ils


answers above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i loved ur post, im going to try it out starting in january, but before i need some advice.....
> 
> Ive been working out for 3 years now n i started using steroids when i saw i could not gain any more weight and i was stuck lifting the same weight for months....
> I was 130lbs when i started working out n im now at 165lbs
> i was only able to put 12lbs on protein shakes n creatine alone until i could not gain any more weight n kept 10lbs from my gains...
> I have done a cycle of 8 wks using test e n deca n put on 15lbs, kept 10.
> After a few months i tried 4wks of tren , prop, dbol n had pretty good gains, went from 150 to 171, lost 6lbs, after 5 months i started another cycle of test e n deca n went up to 184lbs but hurt my shoulder really bad in wk7, ive been off the gym n steroids for 5 months bcuz of my shoulder n personal financial problems i had, about 2 weeks ago i got a hernia at work, got surgery last week n lost 6lbs since then.... Im at 165 now.
> During every cycle i got extremely lean n strong, my body fat % was always between 12-14.5....
> 
> ...


 answers above in bold

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...how would you distinguish your training system from dave palumbos training system??? slingshot says do 6 to 12 sets...dave says 6-10..i know you guys are friends.........just wondering if you guys are on the same page in terms of training styes.....


I would have to say yes to Dave and I being on the same page regarding training styles. He does straight sets to good failure. 

We tend to part ways on how long the reload last. He does about 3 months of reloading where as I do only 2 months.

----------


## ils1979

thanks for your help ronnie...your a legend mate
god bless

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie your STS seems great I'm just trying to fifure out during the deload you say to decrease, bridge or stop all anabolics. so I'm planning on doing a cycle of test E and equipose at 500mg test/ew and EQ at 500mg/ew and planning on doing it for 12-14 weeks total, so after the first 8 weeks of reloading I then do a deload but since EQ and Test E are long esters is it still gonna work the same? If I were doing test prop it would be out of my system fast, but during the deload the eq and test E will still be working in my body. Sorry I just don't understand how it works with long acting esters?? Can you explain in pretty good detail how it works with the long esters would I just stop injecting for 2 weeks then start back up????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie your sts seems great i'm just trying to fifure out during the deload you say to decrease, bridge or stop all anabolics. So i'm planning on doing a cycle of test e and equipose at 500mg test/ew and eq at 500mg/ew and planning on doing it for 12-14 weeks total *i would go with eq/test for 20 weeks straight for better gains,* so after the first 8 weeks of reloading i then do a deload but since eq and test e are long esters is it still gonna work the same? *yes it will work great! You simply keep in the test and the eq at lower dosages during the 2 week deload. I would suggest 250 mgs of test and 250 mgs of eq. You would not have to keep in the eq during the deload to make maximum muscle gains but you will need to keep it in inorder to obtain maximum vascularity because eq increases rbc (red blood cell count over-time)* if i were doing test prop it would be out of my system fast, but during the deload the eq and test e will still be working in my body. *having the long acting esters active in your system during a deload is optimal because gains are finalized during this 2 week time span when training volume is reduced (deload). Think of it as a 10 week cycle where you taper down during the last 2 weeks*. Sorry i just don't understand how it works with long acting esters?? Your androgen levels will be down some during 1st week of reload but thats what you want! Can you explain in pretty good detail how it works with the long esters would i just stop injecting for 2 weeks then start back up???? *just drop both your test and eq dosages in half during deload and bump them back up during following reload.*


answers above in bold!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Thank you for the fast reply, that answered my question just cut the dose in half, thanks. And you say to run the cycle for 20weeks, isn't that kinda long? What about my bodys ability to produce it's own test in the future? I don't want my balls to stop producing permenantly with the pretty much non stop use of AAS. You recommend doing many cycles throughout a long time period only ever taking a couple weeks off at a time? Isn't that a big strain on your body? I just don't wanna be on HRT by the time I'm 30.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...you say the deload... allows the body to grow for a bit longe...r before leveling off... ..how does this relate to mike mentzer and dc training....low volume training?????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thank you for the fast reply, that answered my question just cut the dose in half, thanks. And you say to run the cycle for 20weeks, isn't that kinda long? *if you want to be 100% safe simply do 10 weeks on/10 weeks off! just don't expect to make as many gains. You might want to consider 20 week cycles depending on your goals, etc.* what about my bodys ability to produce it's own test in the future? *since you are concerned with your own test in the future you could do 10 weeks on and 10 weeks off-pct. Or you could also just run some pct along with each deload for a 20 week period even though you are still on a small dose of anabolics then do a full blown pct and take 8-10 weeks off.* don't want my balls to stop producing permenantly with the pretty much non stop use of aas. You recommend doing many cycles throughout a long time period only ever taking a couple weeks off at a time? *you follow this method until you decide to come off all drugs and do a full blown pct. How long you stay off after your own test is back into production is up to you. You can do a 10 week cycle and stay off for a whole year before going back on if you desire. you still continue reloading and deloading with training volume regardless!* isn't that a big strain on your body? *the more you take and the longer you take, the more gains you make, but on the flip side the harder it can be on the body. It's a trade off and i strongly suggest that everyone do what's right for them. Time on is going to vary amongst each individual.*  i just don't wanna be on hrt by the time i'm 30. *I understand and side effects vary amongst each individual. No one can forsee what your body will do in the future. Not even an endocrinologist. I know this because my good friend has been a practicing endo for years and it can be different for everyone. If in doubt, do less anabolics*.


answers above in bold!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Would a PCT during a deload do anything? Since the anabolics are still working and present in your body? What would taking clomid/nolva do?? I thought you had to get all the steroids out of your system before PCT would be effective. Would You suggest the use of HCG for doing a 20 week cycle, at like 250-500ui a week? I'm considering doing a 20 week cycle just I don't want all these steroids ruining my body just for a much better physique. And do you know of people who are on HRT from doing long cycles you have suggested? Are you still producing naturally?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> would a pct during a deload do anything?*most definetly will help! The use of hcg during 2 week deloads (steroids still in system) will help decrease testicular atrophy. And as i have stated many times, gains are finalized during the 2 week deload. Some of my clients feel that during this 2 week deload they makes their best progress in both strength and muscle gains. Some reasons for this are as follows: Reduced training volume, hcg injection for two weeks help increase natural testosterone levels-hence causing an accumlative affect to the the already high androgen in the blood from anabolic steroids. Hcg is very important for steroid users due to the fact that it can help bring testosterone levels back to near normal levels during a cycle. It brings forth some homeostasis in the body. This is why some hardcore bodybuilders who are interested in staying fertile use hcg for 2-3 week intervals during every steroid cycle*.
> Since the anabolics are still working and present in your body? What would taking clomid/nolva do?? *some use clomid/nolva in addition to hcg to maximize LH.* . Help put the body back in a state i thought you had to get all the steroids out of your system before pct would be effective. Would you suggest the use of hcg for doing a 20 week cycle, at like 250-500ui a week?*yes, you could inject around 2500 ius per week. Some opt to use nolvadex and clomid during this time to increase lh but it's not mandatory and i feel these two drugs are best used only during full blown pct. You could use hcg every 7 days (once a week) during deloads.* . I'm considering doing a 20 week cycle just i don't want all these steroids ruining my body just for a much better physique. And do you know of people who are on hrt from doing long cycles you have suggested? * A reduced libido and spermatogenesis due to steroids in most cases, can be successfully cured by treatment with hcg. I know of a few but they never went off or used HCG.*Are you still producing naturally? *I began HRT at age 32 but it was not steroid related. I went 32 years without even touching a pro-hormone! Some pain medication they put me on after back surgery was the cause*.


answers above in bold

----------


## mayan_king

Thanks so much man. i will start it in 2 months i have to find the stuff first.
Thanks again for the help. and well... in any question i will come to you.
Hugs. See ya Later man




> Test is test! Changing over to a different type is not going to help.
> 
> You may need to add a little arimidex or aromasin for estrogen control if you are prone to gyno. I've seen several people start out with symptoms when they began steroids but once they got adjusted their gyno symptoms went away on their own. I've also seen people who never got over gyno symptoms once they begun. IMO it's better to be safe than sorry since you are already having issues.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Thank you again for the reply, I'll think about doing a 20 week cycle a bit, I'm trying to look around to see if people found it promising or to just stick with a cycle 10-14. I guess I'll either have to try it for myself to see really what is best for me... As long as HCG is used to keep my boys working? Is it just best to do it for the deloads? Instead of small amounts throughout the entire 20 weeks? And STS works just the same if you were doing it natural just alot less gains from the lack of gear.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thank you again for the reply, I'll think about doing a 20 week cycle a bit, I'm trying to look around to see if people found it promising or to just stick with a cycle 10-14. I guess I'll either have to try it for myself to see really what is best for me... As long as HCG is used to keep my boys working? Is it just best to do it for the deloads? Instead of small amounts throughout the entire 20 weeks? And STS works just the same if you were doing it natural just alot less gains from the lack of gear.


I would wait and do the hcg after the 20 week cycle since you are going to do a full blown pct and go off steroids for a while.

Slingshot training is the same whether you are using steroids or whether you are 100% natural. It's designed to accomodate everyones needs. For example, I am training a 71 year old female who takes creatine ethyl ester during her 8 week reloads and then goes off the creatine during her 2 week deloads. You may want to follow this protocol for a while after your 20 week cycle of using steroids.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...you say the deload... allows the body to grow for a bit longe...r before leveling off... ..how does this relate to mike mentzer and dc training....low volume training?????


A lot of people who begin DC Training gain strength at a rapid rate at the beginning but the gains level off fast. The same thing happens to people using Slingshot Training during the 2 week deload-the gains are fast, but short lived. 

Mentzer made some great gains when he reduced volume. Why? Because had been over-training! His mistake was reducing volume too much in his latter days. Mentzer was a genetic freak who gained most of his muscle mass doing 6-12 intense sets per body part once a week during his competitive years! Later in life he went with very low volume (1-2 sets per week) but he never gained anymore size with such little work. He was only able to maintain some of what he had built at that point.

*NOTE:* Mentzer sold a lot of books-hence made a ton of money by saying only 1-2 work sets per week was needed. Many who were looking for an easy way out bought into his 1-2 sets per week hogwash. Too bad it doesn't work because it would save us a lot of time in the gym.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Okay so i'm either going to do a 16 week cycle or a 20 week cycle, and i'm gonna dose it as shown here. Test is dosed at 250mg/ml and EQ is 300mg/ml so planning on just doing 2ml each a week. That might change though when the time comes, I'd like to not go over 1000 but it's just easier dosing it at 2ml instead of trying to do 500 which is 1ml + 2/3rd's of a ml so 1.66ml
Week 1-6 (reload): Test Enanthate 500mgs/week
Week 1-6 (reload): Equipose 600mgs/week 
Week 7-8 (deload): Test Enanthate 250mgs/week
Week 7-8 (deload): Equipose 600mgs/week
Week 9-14 (reload): Test Enanthate 500mgs/week
Week 9-14 (reload): Equipose 600mgs/week
Week 15-16 (deload): Test Enanthate 250mgs/week
Week 15-16 (deload): Equipose 300mgs/ml
Week 1-20 : Armidex 1mg/ed (Comes in 1mg caps so can't split it in half) Last cycle I did I definatly noticed Gyno coming on, So i'm taking Arimidex every time I cycle now.

Then PCT after with nolva/Clomid combo Nolva: 40/40/20/20 Clomid:150/150/100/50... or something similar to that, my other option of the 20 week cycle is the same just extend the reload another 2 weeks each time. Ronnie you said to just do HCG at the end of the cycle and then do a full blown PCT, what would my dosing be for HCG if I were to just do it at the end? And at which week would i start the HCG? I've only ever done HCG throughout a cycle never after so i'm kinda "hazy" on the protocol of HCG post cycle

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> A lot of people who begin DC Training gain strength at a rapid rate at the beginning but the gains level off fast. The same thing happens to people using Slingshot Training during the 2 week deload-the gains are fast, but short lived. 
> 
> Mentzer made some great gains when he reduced volume. Why? Because had been over-training! His mistake was reducing volume too much in his latter days. Mentzer was a genetic freak who gained most of his muscle mass doing 6-12 intense sets per body part once a week during his competitive years! Later in life he went with very low volume (1-2 sets per week) but he never gained anymore size with such little work. He was only able to maintain some of what he had built at that point.
> 
> *NOTE:* Mentzer sold a lot of books-hence made a ton of money by saying only 1-2 work sets per week was needed. Many who were looking for an easy way out bought into his 1-2 sets per week hogwash. Too bad it doesn't work because it would save us a lot of time in the gym.


ronnie....did mentzer gain...when he reduced sets to 2 a week???in latter days???

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Oh I just had another question, I have always just done one back workout for overall development and I want to split it up into Width one day Thickness another... and have other days of Chest,Legs,Arms as well. What would be the best way to do this? my current routine looks like this..
Monday : Chest
Tuesday : Back
Wednesday : Off (Maybe abs/cardio)
Thursday : Arms
Friday : Legs
Saturday : Off
Sunday : Off

I workout generally first thing when i wake up, I have a meal then go 1 1/2 - 2 hours later, But i don't wake up till 10-12 on a typical day Since i work nights. I tried doing my triceps at the end of Back and Biceps at the end of Chest but after doing that for 2-3 months i felt like i hadn't been progressing at all with my arms. So i gave them there own day and i'm noticing it's working alot better.

----------


## itsallfun

2nd and final warning. next time you break our rules, your gone

PT

----------


## BJJ

Look I would like to ask you this question:

I am about to end my oxandrolone cycle of 60/70 mg ed for 8 weeks.
From week 4 to 7 I added mesterolone 50/75 mg ed.
My last blood work shows test ttl, test free and SHBG down while LH and FSH within the normal ranges (they even started to raise back after the first weeks, perhaps due to proviron ?).

Anyway, my question is: may I just quit the anavar and start a 8 week cycle of test en 500 mg ew?
So, it would be a 8 week on oral and another 8 week on test, for a ttl of 16 weeks.
Then, since my values right now are not so bad and had no signs of estrogenic activity and testicular shrinkage, I should be able, with a proper pct, to recover completely.

What do you think?
Does make sense to jump from an anavar only cycle to a test en only cycle without any pct + time off in the middle?

This is the thread related to my cycle, in the post n.2 all the values:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234

Thank you very much

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

alright to vary sets.... during relaod???

----------


## Scott976

I have never used Anabolic steroids before and I do not know what to start with. Do you have any recommendations as to what I would I start with? I don't make a lot of money so my budget is small but I am looking for large gains at a minimal expense to get started.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> okay so i'm either going to do a 16 week cycle or a 20 week cycle, and i'm gonna dose it as shown here. Test is dosed at 250mg/ml and eq is 300mg/ml so planning on just doing 2ml each a week. That might change though when the time comes, i'd like to not go over 1000 but it's just easier dosing it at 2ml instead of trying to do 500 which is 1ml + 2/3rd's of a ml so 1.66ml
> week 1-6 (reload): Test enanthate 500mgs/week
> week 1-6 (reload): Equipose 600mgs/week 
> week 7-8 (deload): Test enanthate 250mgs/week
> week 7-8 (deload): Equipose 600mgs/week *(reduce to 300 per week during deload)*
> week 9-14 (reload): Test enanthate 500mgs/week (increase to 750 per week during second reload phase)
> week 9-14 (reload): Equipose 600mgs/week
> week 15-16 (deload): Test enanthate 250mgs/week
> week 15-16 (deload): Equipose 300mgs/ml
> ...


above in bold..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 2nd and final warning. Next time you break our rules, your gone
> 
> pt


thank you pt!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie....did mentzer gain...when he reduced sets to 2 a week???in latter days???


Doubtful!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> alright to vary sets.... During relaod???


yes!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Oh I just had another question, I have always just done one back workout for overall development and I want to split it up into Width one day Thickness another... and have other days of Chest,Legs,Arms as well. What would be the best way to do this? my current routine looks like this..
> Monday : Chest
> Tuesday : Back
> Wednesday : Off (Maybe abs/cardio)
> Thursday : Arms
> Friday : Legs
> Saturday : Off
> Sunday : Off
> 
> I workout generally first thing when i wake up, I have a meal then go 1 1/2 - 2 hours later, But i don't wake up till 10-12 on a typical day Since i work nights. I tried doing my triceps at the end of Back and Biceps at the end of Chest but after doing that for 2-3 months i felt like i hadn't been progressing at all with my arms. So i gave them there own day and i'm noticing it's working alot better.


I have found it best not to split up back workouts into lat width and lat thickness because there is too much overlapping and over-training comes about much easier. I have found the same to be true with leg work because you hit the hams pretty hard with squats, leg presses and lunges. Leg curls just finishes them off.

If you are dead set on splitting back into two separate workouts tell me how many sets you are planning on doing for both back width and thickness (include exercises) and I will make a suggestion.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have never used Anabolic steroids before and I do not know what to start with. Do you have any recommendations as to what I would I start with? I don't make a lot of money so my budget is small but I am looking for large gains at a minimal expense to get started.


Test enanthate (500 mgs per week)!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> look i would like to ask you this question:
> 
> I am about to end my oxandrolone cycle of 60/70 mg ed for 8 weeks.
> From week 4 to 7 i added mesterolone 50/75 mg ed.
> My last blood work shows test ttl, test free and shbg down while lh and fsh within the normal ranges (they even started to raise back after the first weeks, perhaps due to proviron ?).
> 
> Anyway, my question is: May i just quit the anavar and start a 8 week cycle of test en 500 mg ew? *yes*
> so, it would be a 8 week on oral and another 8 week on test, for a ttl of 16 weeks. *run the oral for 10 weeks then run the test at 500 mgs for 10 weeks. Cut dosages by half during 2 week deloads.*then, since my values right now are not so bad and had no signs of estrogenic activity and testicular shrinkage, i should be able, with a proper pct, to recover completely.
> 
> ...


answers above.

----------


## MTL

Ronnie I have say that you are the [email protected]#t you dont seem to get pissed when you get all the questions. I have a couple for you, if you could answer. 

I have been working out for about 8 years off and on but the last 1 or 2 more serious. I have done 3 cycles since (mild). I am ready to start gaing some mass. I got ahold of some gear can you help direct me on how it should go. How would i use this while on your program? (should i add anything to it)

stats
Age 36
Wt 215
Bf 18 to 20%
Ht 6'

Gear
TEST SUS 250MG/ML (80ML)
DECCA 200MG/ML (100ML)
DANABOL 50MG (100 TABS)
ARIMIDEX 0.25MG (100 TABS)
NOLVA 10MG (50)
CLOMID 50MG

----------


## BJJ

> answers above.


Thank you.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> 2nd and final warning. next time you break our rules, your gone
> 
> PT


Who broke which rules?

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> I have found it best not to split up back workouts into lat width and lat thickness because there is too much overlapping and over-training comes about much easier. I have found the same to be true with leg work because you hit the hams pretty hard with squats, leg presses and lunges. Leg curls just finishes them off.
> 
> If you are dead set on splitting back into two separate workouts tell me how many sets you are planning on doing for both back width and thickness (include exercises) and I will make a suggestion.


Thank you again, perhaps I won't split up my back, I'll just focus on one more than the other every other week, so one week do deadlifts, and rowing type excersizes. The next week do deadlifts and then do pull up type excersizes. But still do deadlifts as my main excersize for my back either week.

----------


## ARNIEINTHEMAKIN

Hi im new to this site, i have done a few cycles before ( a few years ago now say 5 or 6) im lookin for the lean look whislt putting a bit of mass on im currently 80 kg 5ft 9, i have tried dbol tablet form but find i hold too much water.
Im thinking about taking - sus250 with decca or maybe winstrol with decca, could u advice me on the amounts to take ie, how many times and how much per week and how long for

thanks for ur help

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

K So I take hcg at 2500 iu evey other day for 14 days during both deloads. Then after my second deload and doing HCG for those 2 weeks then i will start Clomid and Nolva, so I wait 2 weeks after my last injection to start Clomid/Nolva and during those 2 weeks(Deload) inject HCG correct?

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Oh and what about front loading? Like say the first week beginning a cycle do double dose? And then first week starting a reload after a deload do double dose? Would you recommend doing that for a 20 werk cycle,

----------


## atomone

run it

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I have say that you are the [email protected]#t you dont seem to get pissed when you get all the questions. I have a couple for you, if you could answer. 
> 
> I have been working out for about 8 years off and on but the last 1 or 2 more serious. I have done 3 cycles since (mild). I am ready to start gaing some mass. I got ahold of some gear can you help direct me on how it should go. How would i use this while on your program? (should i add anything to it)
> 
> stats
> Age 36
> Wt 215
> Bf 18 to 20%
> Ht 6'
> ...


Thank you for the compliments!

I would do a 20 week cycle. A good plan would be as follows with the gear you have chosen to use-

*Phase 1*

8 week reload:Weeks 1-8
d-bol 25 mgs per day
test 750 mgs per week
deca 400 mgs per week

2 week deload:Weeks 9-10
test 500 mgs per week

*Phase 2* 

8 week reload: Weeks 11-18
d-bol 50 mgs per day
test 1 gram per week
deca 400 mgs per week

2 week deload: Weeks 19-20
test 500 mgs

*Note:* I would run .025 mgs of arimidex eod only if you are prone to gyno. If .025 eod is not enough to deter gyno go to .05 mgs eod. If you are not prone to gyno I would not run anything. I would use nolva, clomid and add some hcg at the begining of your 3rd reload (phase 3) if you want to go off them and do a full blown pct.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi im new to this site, i have done a few cycles before ( a few years ago now say 5 or 6) im lookin for the lean look whislt putting a bit of mass on im currently 80 kg 5ft 9, i have tried dbol tablet form but find i hold too much water.
> Im thinking about taking - sus250 with decca or maybe winstrol with decca, could u advice me on the amounts to take ie, how many times and how much per week and how long for
> 
> thanks for ur help


I would do a 20 week cycle. A good plan would be as follows with the gear you have chosen to use-

*Phase 1*

8 week reload:Weeks 1-8
test 500 mgs per week
deca 400 mgs per week

2 week deload:Weeks 9-10
test 250 mgs per week

*Phase 2* 

8 week reload: Weeks 11-18
test 500 mgs per week
winstrol 50 mgs of injectable eod at 50 mgs

2 week deload: Weeks 19-20
test 250 mgs

*Note:* If you begin to experience joint pain during phase 2 (test/winnie cycle) I would highly recommend adding some deca back into the equation to lubricate the joints. I would run .025 mgs of arimidex eod if you want to hold less water. If you are not prone to gyno or have no concerns about some water I would not run anything. I would use nolva, clomid and add some hcg at the begining of your 3rd reload (phase 3) and do a full blown pct.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> K So I take hcg at 2500 iu evey other day for 14 days during both deloads. Then after my second deload and doing HCG for those 2 weeks then i will start Clomid and Nolva, so I wait 2 weeks after my last injection to start Clomid/Nolva and during those 2 weeks(Deload) inject HCG correct?


You have it mixed up! Just wait and do your PCT after the 20 weeks. Save the hcg /clomid/nolva for the PCT not the deloads.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Oh and what about front loading? Like say the first week beginning a cycle do double dose? And then first week starting a reload after a deload do double dose? Would you recommend doing that for a 20 werk cycle,


You can but you do not have to. It will be your decision.

----------


## Indian Muscle

Currently on my first cycle and my initial cycle plan was something like this:-

Week 1-7 Deca . 200mgs per week in one shot (Monday)
Week 1-8 Sust, 500mgs per week in two shots (Sunday & Thursday)


After going through your thread i have decided to make some changes. i.e 

Week 1-8 Deca, 200mgs per week in one shot (Monday)
Week 1-8 Sust, 500mgs per week in two shots (Sunday & Thursday)
Week 9-10 Sust,250 mgs per week (Monday)
Week 11-12 PCT of Nolva and Clomid

Does this looks fine?

From week 4 till week 8(For last 5weeks of the cycle) i am planning to run HCG , What does would you recommend?

I am in Week 3 of my cycle and have gained roughly about 5.5 lbs, No Sides till now.

Thankyou for taking time to ans my questions.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Currently on my first cycle and my initial cycle plan was something like this:-
> 
> Week 1-7 Deca . 200mgs per week in one shot (Monday)
> Week 1-8 Sust, 500mgs per week in two shots (Sunday & Thursday)
> 
> 
> After going through your thread i have decided to make some changes. i.e 
> 
> Week 1-8 Deca, 200mgs per week in one shot (Monday)
> ...


Looks good! Wait and run the hcg during weeks 11-12.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie....with slingshot training...can it be done similar to fst-7????say 3 sets incline press..3 sets of decline press..6 sets of flyes???

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Thank you again Ronnie! I think I have asked you everything. I'm sure I'll have more questions for you in the future.  :BbAily:

----------


## MTL

Thanks Ronnie but i have one more for you, you said in your reply that on my second reload that i am to only take 1 gram of test a week, is this correct?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie but i have one more for you, you said in your reply that on my second reload that i am to only take 1 gram of test a week, is this correct?


Yes, increase it by 250 during second reload. With your experience 1 gram per week should do well.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie....with slingshot training...can it be done similar to fst-7????say 3 sets incline press..3 sets of decline press..6 sets of flyes???


 *Absolutey! In fact, Slingshot Training and F-ST7 are pretty much the same in exception to a few things:* 

1) With FST-7 you would wait only 30 second between 6 sets of high rep leg extension at the end of your quad workout. With Slingshot Training you would wait longer between sets to allow for the use of more weight. Slingshot Training will not only stretch out the fascia as much as FST-7, it allows for the use of more weight for isolation movements which I feel is essential for increasing muscle mass.

2) With FST-7 it's my understanding there is never a deload-hence over-training is going to occur easier. Slingshot Training involves a 1-2 week deload after 8 weeks of higher volume training.

3) With FST-7 there is no limit in how many work sets one can do for each body part. Slingshot Training involves stopping at 12 intense work sets because at that point the muscle stops firing with efficiency. This helps prevent over-training and joint problems. However, FST-7 does not need large amounts of volume to work. I'm not sure where the cut off point for volume is though? 

*NOTE:* Overall I like FST-7 a lot and it closely resembles STS (probably more than any other training program out right now). Both STS and FST-7 are being used by top-level bodybuilders. Some of the popular low volume routines on the internet are not going to development the body like these two higher volume routines. It's not the say the low volume training programs do not work, but I am saying they are not as effective.

----------


## biggerguns

Ronnie can you give an example of workout order for us. Im used to training 3-4 days a week with a day off inbetween to let body rest. If i train chest monday i know for a fact i will be sore the next 2 days. In what sequence would be best to let certain muscle groups recuperate? I hear that gear lets you recup faster.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> *Absolutey! In fact, Slingshot Training and F-ST7 are pretty much the same in exception to a few things:* 
> 
> 1) With FST-7 you would wait only 30 second between 6 sets of high rep leg extension at the end of your quad workout. With Slingshot Training you would wait longer between sets to allow for the use of more weight. Slingshot Training will not only stretch out the fascia as much as FST-7, it allows for the use of more weight for isolation movements which I feel is essential for increasing muscle mass.
> 
> 2) With FST-7 it's my understanding there is never a deload-hence over-training is going to occur easier. Slingshot Training involves a 1-2 week deload after 8 weeks of higher volume training.
> 
> 3) With FST-7 there is no limit in how many work sets one can do for each body part. Slingshot Training involves stopping at 12 intense work sets because at that point the muscle stops firing with efficiency. This helps prevent over-training and joint problems. However, FST-7 does not need large amounts of volume to work. I'm not sure where the cut off point for volume is though? 
> 
> *NOTE:* Overall I like FST-7 a lot and it closely resembles STS (probably more than any other training program out right now). Both STS and FST-7 are being used by top-level bodybuilders. Some of the popular low volume routines on the internet are not going to development the body like these two higher volume routines. It's not the say the low volume training programs do not work, but I am saying they are not as effective.


just making sure ronnie....pretty much what i gathered...funny like you say... there are alway going to be guys looking for short cuts.... that are non--existent..but they sure as hell sound good!! looks like slingshot still rules....fst coming in a second overall..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie can you give an example of workout order for us. Im used to training 3-4 days a week with a day off inbetween to let body rest. If i train chest monday i know for a fact i will be sore the next 2 days. In what sequence would be best to let certain muscle groups recuperate? I hear that gear lets you recup faster.


There are many good training splits. Here's a few of good ones-

SPLIT 1 *(THE ONE I AM CURRENTLY USING)*

DAY 1 CHEST/BICEPS/FOREARMS
DAY 2 OFF
DAY 3 BACK/TRAPS
DAY 4 OFF
DAY 5 SHOULDERS/TRICEPS/ABS/CALVES
DAY 6 LEGS
DAY 7 OFF

SPLIT 2 

DAY 1 CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRICEPS
DAY 2 OFF
DAY 3 BACK/BICEPS
DAY 4 OFF
DAY 5 LEGS
DAY 6 OFF
DAY 7 OFF (OR REPEAT DAY 1))

SPLIT 3 

DAY 1 CHEST/BICEPS
DAY 2 OFF
DAY 3 BACK/TRICEPS
DAY 4 OFF
DAY 5 SHOULDERS/LEGS 
DAY 6 OFF
DAY 7 OFF (OR REPEAT DAY 1)

----------


## biggerguns

Thanks for listing the splits.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for listing the splits.


Another favorite of mine for training eod is the old Arnold split:

DAY 1 CHEST/BACK
DAY 3 SHOULDERS/ARMS
DAY 5 LEGS

----------


## bskopper

Great Post!

----------


## Indian Muscle

> Currently on my first cycle and my initial cycle plan was something like this:-
> 
> Week 1-7 Deca . 200mgs per week in one shot (Monday)
> Week 1-8 Sust, 500mgs per week in two shots (Sunday & Thursday)
> 
> 
> After going through your thread i have decided to make some changes. i.e 
> 
> Week 1-8 Deca, 200mgs per week in one shot (Monday)
> ...


Week 11-12 i will be on PCT, So you suggesting to run HCG during PCT? I have always heard that HCG to be run during cycle.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Week 11-12 i will be on PCT, So you suggesting to run HCG during PCT? I have always heard that HCG to be run during cycle.


You run it during PCT!

----------


## Indian Muscle

> You run it during PCT!


Alright, So i will run HCG during PCT but please suggest the dosage.

----------


## ussmith123

Hi,
Friends 8 weeks of cycling (with higher dosages, and then coming of or bridging for 2 weeks is best) is enough to good health.

Workout Routine

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Alright, So i will run HCG during PCT but please suggest the dosage.


2500iu eod for 2 weeks.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...how do you figure...slingshot is more user friendly.. than other popular routines like dc....fst-7....german volume...max ot...5x5..???

----------


## MTL

I asked this question on the wrong thred, so ill try this one. My brother and I started taking 75mg of Tren eod and we have not had any side affects like Tren couch. Does this mean we might have bad gear? 

How does HCG last once its mixed?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I asked this question on the wrong thred, so ill try this one. My brother and I started taking 75mg of Tren eod and we have not had any side affects like Tren couch. Does this mean we might have bad gear?* No! Not everyone coughs during the injection. Be glad you don't! However, most people do get some night sweats and/or insomnia. If you feel nothing try taking 150 mgs eod and see what happens. It could be watered down but if you feel nothing at 150 mgs eod I would be concerned.* 
> How does HCG last once its mixed?. *Around a week. If you put it in bacteriostatic water it will last around 3 weeks longer than if you just put it in sterile water.*


Answers above in bold.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...how do you figure...slingshot is more user friendly.. than other popular routines like dc....fst-7....german volume...max ot...5x5..???


You can get hurt using any training method and that goes for Slingshot Training as well. As you get older or if you are prone to injuries you must do each repetition slower while using less weight to stimulate the muscle.

There are things I like about each training system you mentioned. To answer your question here are my opinions.

*1) DC = rest pause=increased chance for tendon tears. 
2) FST7 = 7 sets at end of each muscle group where you wait only 30 second between sets = slinging weight due to fatigue and increasing chance of injury.
3) German Volume = 10 sets for one exercise=over use injuries.
4) MAX OT=training to failure on a long term basis using only 4-6 reps=joint problems.*


*NOTE:*  *Slingshot- 1) no rest-pause. 2) must wait enough time between sets to allow atp levels to replenish. 3) allows the use of 6 sets only for any exercise. 4) can do heavy sets with compound movements during 8 week reloads. This allows just enough time to gain some strength while yet allowing you to get away from low rep training before joint problems set in.*

----------


## MTL

> Answers above in bold.


 I used the small vials that came with HCG , what kind of solution is that?

----------


## MTL

I am currently on an 8 week cutting cycle and I wanted to know if I could still do the sling-shot to a mass cycle? I asked you a few days ago how you would take the next cycle that I will be doing next and this is what you wrote.

PHASE 1
8 week reload: weeks 1-8
d-bol 25mgs per day 
sus 250 at 750mgs per week
deca 200mg/ml at 400mgs per week

2 week deload: weeks 9-10
test 500mgs per week

PHASE 2
8 week reload: weeks 11-18
d-bol 50mgs per day
test 1 gram per week
deca 400mgs per week

2 week deload: week 19-20
test 500mgs per week

Now how would I transition from a cutting cycle to this cycle without taking to much time off?

I allso wanted to know how long I can do the sling-shot without having to do a full blown pct?

Thanks for all the help Ronnie, its just that I have been out of game for a long time and am having to relearn alot.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I used the small vials that came with HCG, what kind of solution is that?


In order to be 100% sure you'll need to ask the supplier that you brought them from. Sounds like sterile water too me.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am currently on an 8 week cutting cycle and I wanted to know if I could still do the sling-shot to a mass cycle? I asked you a few days ago how you would take the next cycle that I will be doing next and this is what you wrote.
> 
> PHASE 1
> 8 week reload: weeks 1-8
> d-bol 25mgs per day 
> sus 250 at 750mgs per week
> deca 200mg/ml at 400mgs per week
> 
> 2 week deload: weeks 9-10
> ...


Answers above in bold.

----------


## gcguiness

great info, thanks, gives me some direction....

----------


## MTL

What do you think that a good PCT would incorperate? Like what kind and how much gear, after a 30 week sling-shot?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

does high protein intake...reload...cause acidic body chemistry???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I see a lot of repetitive questions in the training section and in the anabolic steroid section. What do you think is the #1 mistake I have witnessed by both natural bodybuilder's and drug enhanced bodybuilder's in my 24 years as a trainer? I bet you thought I was going to say over-training, diet or taking the wrong kinds of drugs didn't you? While those can be problems, the biggest mistake being made by many (and this applies to people on this board) is improper exercise form. Ever noticed how many people on the net are always getting injured? They get shoulder pain, elbow pain, knee pain, and the list goes on and on! And it can be even worse for steroid users because they get stronger faster.

If you train with the right form you will rarely, if ever get an injury that will put you on the sidelines. If you are always striving to beat a log book you should resort to power-lifting, not bodybuilding. Bodybuilding and powerlifting are two different sports. I think many people tend to not understand this. I see them asking how to bring up lagging body part when the answer is simple-*use better form!* 

A true bodybuilder goes to the gym to work his muscle, not lift a certain amount of weight. Sure, you will get stronger to a point as you progress but feeling the muscles stretch, squeeze and contract while using no momentum is what builds the most muscle size and keeps you injury free. In fact, as you progress your goal should be to keep improving your mind muscle link which can mean reducing the weight load. I realize some people just never learn and they are not secure enough within themselves to let someone else lift more weight than them on a particular exercise even if it means throwing the weight. For those who are still searching for how to gain maximum size without dealing with nasty injuries you will want to take this all in. You've got to quit worrying about what others think and start worrying about your own self if you want to keep training for years without having to deal with all sorts of chronic injuries down the road. I steer clear of people who are always bragging about how much they lift. I say who cares unless you are powerlifting! I am never impressed when a bodybuilder comes up to me and says I did 315 for 6 reps on the bench today. What does impress me is when I hear someone say they got a good pump on chest by using perfect form. 

Strength is mostly determined by genetics not training routines. And you can take all the steroids you want and never be as strong and many guys who are all natural because they have thicker tendons, etc. Some people are just very strong while others are not so strong. Sometimes it's the big guys who aren't that strong and sometimes it is the big guys who are very strong. Either way you must go to the gym with the attitude I am really going to feel my muscles working today, not with the attitude I am going to lift more weight or get another rep if it kills me. That's a stupid way to train because it causes certain injury over-time and you will not develop the muscles to your ut-most potential. 

Most people fail to max out their genetics because they use momentum to lift the weight. When momentum is used the ancillary muscle can do more of the actual work than the targeted muscle group. It's an ego thing and has no part in bodybuilding.

----------


## BJJ

> I see a lot of repetitive questions in the training section and in the anabolic steroid section. What do you think is the #1 mistake I have witnessed by both natural bodybuilder's and drug enhanced bodybuilder's in my 24 years as a trainer? I bet you thought I was going to say over-training, diet or taking the wrong kinds of drugs didn't you? While those can be problems, the biggest mistake being made by many (and this applies to people on this board) is *improper exercise form*. Ever noticed how many people on the net are always getting injured? They get shoulder pain, elbow pain, knee pain, and the list goes on and on! And it can be even worse for steroid users because they get stronger faster.
> 
> If you train with the right form you will rarely, if ever get an injury that will put you on the sidelines. If you are always striving to beat a log book you should resort to power-lifting, not bodybuilding. Bodybuilding and powerlifting are two different sports. I think many people tend to not understand this. I see them asking how to bring up lagging body part when the answer is simple-*use better form!* 
> 
> A true bodybuilder goes to the gym to work his muscle, not lift a certain amount of weight. Sure, you will get stronger to a point as you progress but feeling the muscles stretch, squeeze and contract while using no momentum is what builds the most muscle size and keeps you injury free. In fact, as you progress your goal should be to keep improving your mind muscle link which can mean reducing the weight load. I realize some people just never learn and they are not secure enough within themselves to let someone else lift more weight than them on a particular exercise even if it means throwing the weight. For those who are still searching for how to gain maximum size without dealing with nasty injuries you will want to take this all in. You've got to quit worrying about what others think and start worrying about your own self if you want to keep training for years without having to deal with all sorts of chronic injuries down the road. I steer clear of people who are always bragging about how much they lift. I say who cares unless you are powerlifting! I am never impressed when a bodybuilder comes up to me and says I did 315 for 6 reps on the bench today. What does impress me is when I hear someone say they got a good pump on chest by using perfect form. 
> 
> *Strength is mostly determined by genetics* not training routines. And you can take all the steroids you want and never be as strong and many guys who are all natural because they have thicker tendons, etc. Some people are just very strong while others are not so strong. Sometimes it's the big guys who aren't that strong and sometimes it is the big guys who are very strong. Either way you must go to the gym with the attitude I am really going to feel my muscles working today, not with the attitude I am going to lift more weight or get another rep if it kills me. That's a stupid way to train because it causes certain injury over-time and you will not develop the muscles to your ut-most potential. 
> 
> Most people fail to max out their genetics because they use momentum to lift the weight. When momentum is used the ancillary muscle can do more of the actual work than the targeted muscle group. It's an ego thing and has no part in bodybuilding.


Great verities (bold).
I agree with you.
Nice post indeed.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> I see a lot of repetitive questions in the training section and in the anabolic steroid section. What do you think is the #1 mistake I have witnessed by both natural bodybuilder's and drug enhanced bodybuilder's in my 24 years as a trainer? I bet you thought I was going to say over-training, diet or taking the wrong kinds of drugs didn't you? While those can be problems, the biggest mistake being made by many (and this applies to people on this board) is improper exercise form. Ever noticed how many people on the net are always getting injured? They get shoulder pain, elbow pain, knee pain, and the list goes on and on! And it can be even worse for steroid users because they get stronger faster.
> 
> If you train with the right form you will rarely, if ever get an injury that will put you on the sidelines. If you are always striving to beat a log book you should resort to power-lifting, not bodybuilding. Bodybuilding and powerlifting are two different sports. I think many people tend to not understand this. I see them asking how to bring up lagging body part when the answer is simple-*use better form!* 
> 
> A true bodybuilder goes to the gym to work his muscle, not lift a certain amount of weight. Sure, you will get stronger to a point as you progress but feeling the muscles stretch, squeeze and contract while using no momentum is what builds the most muscle size and keeps you injury free. In fact, as you progress your goal should be to keep improving your mind muscle link which can mean reducing the weight load. I realize some people just never learn and they are not secure enough within themselves to let someone else lift more weight than them on a particular exercise even if it means throwing the weight. For those who are still searching for how to gain maximum size without dealing with nasty injuries you will want to take this all in. You've got to quit worrying about what others think and start worrying about your own self if you want to keep training for years without having to deal with all sorts of chronic injuries down the road. I steer clear of people who are always bragging about how much they lift. I say who cares unless you are powerlifting! I am never impressed when a bodybuilder comes up to me and says I did 315 for 6 reps on the bench today. What does impress me is when I hear someone say they got a good pump on chest by using perfect form. 
> 
> Strength is mostly determined by genetics not training routines. And you can take all the steroids you want and never be as strong and many guys who are all natural because they have thicker tendons, etc. Some people are just very strong while others are not so strong. Sometimes it's the big guys who aren't that strong and sometimes it is the big guys who are very strong. Either way you must go to the gym with the attitude I am really going to feel my muscles working today, not with the attitude I am going to lift more weight or get another rep if it kills me. That's a stupid way to train because it causes certain injury over-time and you will not develop the muscles to your ut-most potential. 
> 
> Most people fail to max out their genetics because they use momentum to lift the weight. When momentum is used the ancillary muscle can do more of the actual work than the targeted muscle group. It's an ego thing and has no part in bodybuilding.


thank you!! amazing post brother....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does high protein intake...reload...cause acidic body chemistry???


Yes it does. By lowering protein intake during a deload you lower acidic ph in the body. This is important because having a high acidic ph lowers muscle mass. As I have stated before, acidosis promotes protein breakdown-hence leading to nitrogen elimination not nitrogen retention that we want to build muscle mass..

----------


## amcon

Ronnie, i have been on test prop 600mgs a week, tren A 6oomgs a week.... put on 20 lbs of muscle in 17 weeks... i have been at a platue with weight and strenght and growth.... from what you have stated i would need to cut protine and aas back to minimums for two weeks then back at it again - correct? 

note: as of late i have added 200 mgs of winny to the mix and t3/t4 i have lost 2 lbs, and have gotten very ripped- i cut cals from 4000 to 3000... and have not added in any cardio(zero cardio)

what else do you need to know and what would you suggest?

thanks bro!!! 

as soon as you get the book ready and any vids let me know i have numerous ppl ready to buy

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Yes it does. By lowering protein intake during a deload you lower acidic ph in the body. This is important because having a high acidic ph lowers muscle mass. As I have stated before, acidosis promotes protein breakdown-hence leading to nitrogen elimination not nitrogen retention that we want to build muscle mass..


Ahh.....slingshot method....coming together for me now...why didn't someone think of this earlier??!!

----------


## caliarmy

I've been training for about one year now 6 months at home 6 months in the military and I am looking to bump muscle mass gains. I am currently 20 years old, 160 pounds and 5'11". We run so much here on base that it is hard to gain weight. Our workouts here contain mainly push ups and other high rep exrcises. I have never taken steroids before but I am looking around to see what would be best. I currently have both protein and creatine supplements. What would you recommend and at what dosages for a decent cycle? I have set a goal of 180 pounds by march. Hard work is nothing new to me ever since I joined the service Im just looking for either oral or injectable steroids. Whats good oral or injectable. Thanks

----------


## ricky23

....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, i have been on test prop 600mgs a week, tren a 6oomgs a week.... Put on 20 lbs of muscle in 17 weeks... I have been at a platue with weight and strenght and growth.... From what you have stated i would need to cut protine and aas back to minimums for two weeks then back at it again - correct? *yes!*
> 
> note: As of late i have added 200 mgs of winny to the mix and t3/t4 i have lost 2 lbs, and have gotten very ripped- i cut cals from 4000 to 3000... And have not added in any cardio(zero cardio)
> 
> what else do you need to know and what would you suggest? *how much do you weigh and how much do you want to weigh? Also, how many work sets set are you doing during 8 week reloads for major body parts?*
> thanks bro!!! 
> 
> As soon as you get the book ready and any vids let me know i have numerous ppl ready to buy *sounds good!*


 answers above in bold

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've been training for about one year now 6 months at home 6 months in the military and I am looking to bump muscle mass gains. I am currently 20 years old, 160 pounds and 5'11". We run so much here on base that it is hard to gain weight. Our workouts here contain mainly push ups and other high rep exrcises. I have never taken steroids before but I am looking around to see what would be best. I currently have both protein and creatine supplements. What would you recommend and at what dosages for a decent cycle? I have set a goal of 180 pounds by march. Hard work is nothing new to me ever since I joined the service Im just looking for either oral or injectable steroids. Whats good oral or injectable. Thanks


I'd rather see you wait at least another year to take steroids . In fact, steroids are not going to help you gain a lot of weight if you can't eat more. Gaining weight right now is a chore for me and I am only doing 2-15 minute cardio sessions per week and I am fixing to turn 44 years of age. My point being, hit 180 and then at least year later at age 21 take 500 mgs of test per week for your first cycle. That's my recommendation.

----------


## BJJ

> I'd rather see you wait another year to take steroids. In fact, steroids are not going to help you gain a lot of weight if you can't eat more. Gaining weight right now is a chore for me and I am only doing 2-15 minute cardio sessions per week and I am fixing to turn 44 years of age. My point being, hit 180 and then a year later at age 21 take 500 mgs of test per week for your first cycle. That's my recommendation.


Why are you advising him to start aas at 21yo?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wow, this is a big wake up call for those who train with their egos and not their minds, excellent stuff. ive also seen your youtube video and your physique looks incredible. but could you please clarify steroid use while usin this system. i weigh around 90kg and most of it is muscle i have built naturally. i have never taken roids but i feel the time is right 4 a serious mass cycle, i have researched a ton and am leaning toward trenobol and test but i have also considered dianabol. what would u recommend for the best possible gains. thanks ronnie.


The majority of people I train in person do not take steroids but they still make their best gains possible with Slingshot Training. There's a good chance you can still make some more gains without having to take steroids at this present time if you follow the Slingshot Training System as outlined. 

When gains stop as a natural, testosterone enanthate or cypionate at 500-600 mgs per week is perfect for a first time cycle. Tren and d-bol are for the more advanced. Test makes you feel great where as tren and/or d-bol can make you feel very bad. That's why everyone says test is best.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Why are you advising him to start aas at 21yo?


I'm not. But, if he's dead set on using I am suggesting he wait at least another year. 

You'll need to ask him why he wants to use at age 20. I have nothing in the matter nor do I have control over what age others decide to use. I can only hand out sound information.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie.....if someone wants to keep balls from turning to raisens on cyle...how much hcg a week????...

----------


## amcon

*ronnie's answer - "how much do you weigh and how much do you want to weigh? Also, how many work sets set are you doing during 8 week reloads for major body parts?"*

weight is 253 lbs... would like to get to 280 lbs - bf is 12 % maybe 10 % the pic in my avatar is from 7 - 8 weeks ago - and i was 265lbs in that pic i would say 14-15% bf - since that pic i have added winny at 200 mgs a week t3/t4 at 75 mgs a day... and cut my cals by 1000 - kept the protien up to normal



work sets during 8 week reloads:
day one = chest = 2 warm up... 4 flat, 3 decline, 2 incline, 3 cable = 12 sets
day two = back = 1 warm up... 3 pull ups, 4 bent over rows, 2 dumb bell rows, 3 hammer pull down, 2-3 seated row. = 14 sets
day three = shoulders = 1 warm up... 3 behind the neck presses, 3 standing presses (no bouncing), 3 shoulder extentions hammer, 3 rotor cuff raises, (maybe side laterals 3 sets if im at that gym that has the equipment i like) = 12 sets
day 4 = legs = 3 squats, 3 hack, 3 leg press, 2 leg extention, 4 ham strings. = 15 sets
day 5 = bies 9 sets, tries 9 sets 
day 6 = traps, rear delts and dead lifts = front shrug 4 sets, 3 rear shrugs, 3 seated row shrugs, 3 -45 degree shrugs front. = traps 13 sets, 
rear delts = 9 sets
deads = 4 - 5 sets one warn up

if a day get blow off it is legs... happens 1x a month

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie.....if someone wants to keep balls from turning to raisens on cyle...how much hcg a week????...


250IU every 3rd or 4th day (twice per week) during entire cycle. Totals 500iu per week.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> *ronnie's answer - "how much do you weigh and how much do you want to weigh? Also, how many work sets set are you doing during 8 week reloads for major body parts?"*
> 
> weight is 253 lbs... would like to get to 280 lbs - bf is 12 % maybe 10 % the pic in my avatar is from 7 - 8 weeks ago - and i was 265lbs in that pic i would say 14-15% bf - since that pic i have added winny at 200 mgs a week t3/t4 at 75 mgs a day... and cut my cals by 1000 - kept the protien up to normal
> 
> 
> 
> work sets during 8 week reloads:
> day one = chest = 2 warm up... 4 flat, 3 decline, 2 incline, 3 cable = 12 sets
> day two = back = 1 warm up... 3 pull ups, 4 bent over rows, 2 dumb bell rows, 3 hammer pull down, 2-3 seated row. = 14 sets
> ...


Your workout looks good!

I would not use t3/t4 until you go into a lengthy cutting cycle. 75 mgs of t-3 could cause possible muscle loss without using Growth Hormone .

For more size I would increase testosterone to 1 gram per week along with the tren . Use test enanthate version since it's less painful. For even more size you could add 50 mgs of oral d-bol ed or 50 mgs of the injectable version eod. Try adding 750 cals to your diet by way of healthy fats such as olive oil.

----------


## amcon

> Your workout looks good!
> 
> I would not use t3/t4 until you go into a lengthy cutting cycle. 75 mgs of t-3 could cause possible muscle loss without using Growth Hormone .
> 
> For more size I would increase testosterone to 1 gram per week along with the tren. Use test enanthate version since it's less painful. For even more size you could add 50 mgs of oral d-bol ed or 50 mgs of the injectable version eod. Try adding 750 cals to your diet by way of healthy fats such as olive oil.


thanks ronnie - !!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> I see a lot of repetitive questions in the training section and in the anabolic steroid section. What do you think is the #1 mistake I have witnessed by both natural bodybuilder's and drug enhanced bodybuilder's in my 24 years as a trainer? I bet you thought I was going to say over-training, diet or taking the wrong kinds of drugs didn't you? While those can be problems, the biggest mistake being made by many (and this applies to people on this board) is improper exercise form. Ever noticed how many people on the net are always getting injured? They get shoulder pain, elbow pain, knee pain, and the list goes on and on! And it can be even worse for steroid users because they get stronger faster.
> 
> If you train with the right form you will rarely, if ever get an injury that will put you on the sidelines. If you are always striving to beat a log book you should resort to power-lifting, not bodybuilding. Bodybuilding and powerlifting are two different sports. I think many people tend to not understand this. I see them asking how to bring up lagging body part when the answer is simple-*use better form!* 
> 
> A true bodybuilder goes to the gym to work his muscle, not lift a certain amount of weight. Sure, you will get stronger to a point as you progress but feeling the muscles stretch, squeeze and contract while using no momentum is what builds the most muscle size and keeps you injury free. In fact, as you progress your goal should be to keep improving your mind muscle link which can mean reducing the weight load. I realize some people just never learn and they are not secure enough within themselves to let someone else lift more weight than them on a particular exercise even if it means throwing the weight. For those who are still searching for how to gain maximum size without dealing with nasty injuries you will want to take this all in. You've got to quit worrying about what others think and start worrying about your own self if you want to keep training for years without having to deal with all sorts of chronic injuries down the road. I steer clear of people who are always bragging about how much they lift. I say who cares unless you are powerlifting! I am never impressed when a bodybuilder comes up to me and says I did 315 for 6 reps on the bench today. What does impress me is when I hear someone say they got a good pump on chest by using perfect form. 
> 
> Strength is mostly determined by genetics not training routines. And you can take all the steroids you want and never be as strong and many guys who are all natural because they have thicker tendons, etc. Some people are just very strong while others are not so strong. Sometimes it's the big guys who aren't that strong and sometimes it is the big guys who are very strong. Either way you must go to the gym with the attitude I am really going to feel my muscles working today, not with the attitude I am going to lift more weight or get another rep if it kills me. That's a stupid way to train because it causes certain injury over-time and you will not develop the muscles to your ut-most potential. 
> 
> Most people fail to max out their genetics because they use momentum to lift the weight. When momentum is used the ancillary muscle can do more of the actual work than the targeted muscle group. It's an ego thing and has no part in bodybuilding.


exactly what is best exercise cadence???

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

I'm all about taking HCG , I've taken it for my past 2 cycles and i hear people say it is painless... For me it's so painful i usually have to get my girlfriend to do it. It feels like i'm injecting little razor blades, Why is that? I tried injecting into the muscle and fat, both hurt just as bad.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

does arimidex .....increase testosterone production....... when taking steroids ....if 100% natural??????

----------


## biggerguns

> does arimidex.....increase testosterone production....... when taking steroids....if 100% natural??????


Dont understand your question. Taking steroids ..100% natural??

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, sorry to bother u again - I have a sustanon -deca -dianabol stack and would really appreciate some advice on how to cycle it. A little info about me- i weigh around 90kg with low bf. my bench is 130kg - deadlift is 200kg and i consume between 200-300g of protein daily along with the same amount of carbs and lots of healthy fats. I am currently using your slingshot program. I was thinking of taking 750mg of sustanon, 400-500mg deca, 60mg dianabol a week but im not sure if this is too little or too much. also, I have heard conflicting views regarding the length of the cycle - some claim that the first cycle should be the longest, recommending 12 weeks whereas some recommend up to 24 weeks of cycling! your info about the 8 week cycle seems to make the most sense and is logical when considering the workout. your advice would really be appreciated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I am tied down with work right now. I will get to all pms and questions in this thread ASP. Thank you for your understanding!

----------


## J_SHOCK89

Hi I am just looking for some freindly advice, I just came off a ten week cycle last week and I was planning to start runing mt pct accordingly. But I won a trip to cancun and it's in 8 weeks from now so I plan on taking another week off than hopping on another one. I usually woouldnt do something like this but since I have never been to cancun I wanna be diced and have a sick time, cus I dont plan on going back. What I was running was 1000mg a week of a test blend, anadrol 50 mg ED and EQ 600mg a week I have almost ten cycles under my belt if your wondering why the dosages are so high and I am also 280 pounds.

Now what I am uncertain of is waht should I run and and waht dosage I have some tren E and another couple bottles of this test 400, by edited. Which by the way is the best lab I have used yet, and I was thinking since I was just running 1000 mg a week of test would it be better for me to take 3 shots a week of the t 400 and 3 of the tren e with a bit of winnny, and prop at the end. I only have seven weeks thats why I am shooting it 3 times a week it fits perfect with my time frame. Or I was thinking that maybe since I took a two week break It wouldnt matter and i could get away with running 600mg a week of the test and 300 a week of the tren e. Any thoughts and should I also runn HCG through the whole 7 weeks considering I was just on a ten week cycle 

sorry for this random post but no one has replied to my thread and I need to know asap thanks guys

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...low reps... or... high reps.... best for deloads???

----------


## JiffyPop

Your the man Ronnie!!!
one of the best posts ive ever read

Im still useing OTC, i'm thinking 8 on 2 off w/ all orals might be too harsh
any ideas till i man up and start pinning?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm all about taking HCG, I've taken it for my past 2 cycles and i hear people say it is painless... For me it's so painful i usually have to get my girlfriend to do it. It feels like i'm injecting little razor blades, Why is that? I tried injecting into the muscle and fat, both hurt just as bad.


It's just the nature of hcg . Anything cold hurts worse as well so let it warm up some before injecting.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does arimidex.....increase testosterone production....... when taking steroids....if 100% natural??????


I have not seen any evidence that taking arimidex increases natural testosterone production whether on steroids or not. I know what you are asking and the answer is no.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi i am just looking for some freindly advice, i just came off a ten week cycle last week and i was planning to start runing mt pct accordingly. But i won a trip to cancun and it's in 8 weeks from now so i plan on taking another week off than hopping on another one. I usually woouldnt do something like this but since i have never been to cancun i wanna be diced and have a sick time, cus i dont plan on going back. What i was running was 1000mg a week of a test blend, anadrol 50 mg ed and eq 600mg a week i have almost ten cycles under my belt if your wondering why the dosages are so high and i am also 280 pounds. Weight does not dictate how much you need but past cycles and your response to anabolics would. Everyone responds differently to various drugs, combinations and dosages.
> 
> Now what i am uncertain of is waht should i run and and waht dosage i have some tren e and another couple bottles of this test 400, by edited. Which by the way is the best lab i have used yet, and i was thinking since i was just running 1000 mg a week of test would it be better for me to take 3 shots a week of the t 400 and 3 of the tren e with a bit of winnny, and prop at the end. I only have seven weeks thats why i am shooting it 3 times a week it fits perfect with my time frame. Or i was thinking that maybe since i took a two week break it wouldnt matter and i could get away with running 600mg a week of the test and 300 a week of the tren e. Any thoughts and should i also runn hcg through the whole 7 weeks considering i was just on a ten week cycle *since you are wanting to look good and not hold a bunch of water i would go with 600 mgs of test and 300 mgs of tren per week to gain that hard look when used with proper diet and/or cardio. You do not have to run hcg through entire 7 weeks. Wait until you come off and do a full pct. Hcg increases estrogen-hence increasing your chance for gyno when combined with aromatizing steroids.*  
> Sorry for this random post but no one has replied to my thread and i need to know asap thanks guys


answers above.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...low reps... Or... High reps.... Best for deloads???


 high reps in order to help decrease myostatin levels!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Your the man Ronnie!!!
> one of the best posts ive ever read
> 
> Im still useing OTC, i'm thinking 8 on 2 off w/ all orals might be too harsh
> any ideas till i man up and start pinning?


I think the dangers of oral steroids have been a bit exxagerated over the years due to misconceptions. One option for you would be to rotate a milder oral like var with a harsher oral like d-bol every other 8 week reload.

The bottom line is that injectable testosterone is the best and safest drug. I think you can have some success with orals only but why not use small needles (less painful) and be safer while getting better results?
You could get by with injecting test only once a week if need be.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> exactly what is best exercise cadence???


Honestly, there's no set cadence as it can vary among exercises. The best way to tell when you are using good form is to reduce the weight load some and take all momentum out of the equation. It's one of the hardest things for some people to do but I've never had any complaints from anyone once they employed stricter form. 

It makes weight training enjoyable again, especially for those who keep getting set back with injuries.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> high reps in order to help decrease myostatin levels!


 Low reps.....increase myosatin???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Low reps.....increase myosatin???


Yes, that's what I am saying. Also, steroids /pro-hormones increase myostatin levels (a protein which hinders muscle growth)-hence the need to increase reps while simultaneously reducing anabolics to allow myostatin levels to normalize so further gains can be made.

----------


## duck095

im just starting out what is a good cycle to begin with test

----------


## DS21

Hi Ronnie,

I just finishing up 20 total weeks of your system. My last 8 week reload consisted of 500mg prop and 350 tren (I can't tolerate high doses of tren) and didn't gain much. My first 8 weeks were fine, I gained about 5 lean pounds, running 500mg of prop and 600mg npp. Do you think I need to up the dose on the test if I do another 8 week reload? 

My diet consist of 50 grams protein and 50 grams of carbs for each of my first 7 meals and then a 30 gram protien shake before bed, for meal 8. I can give you the exact foods and weight if needed?

My stats are: 5'10", 235lbs and just over 15% bf.

My goal is: 250lb same BF is okay for now. I tend to grow better with a little bit higher BF%. The end goal is 240-250lb with 10%BF.

Any suggestions would be great, thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im just starting out what is a good cycle to begin with test


500 mgs of test enanthate or cypionate per week divided into two weekly injections.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I just finishing up 20 total weeks of your system. My last 8 week reload consisted of 500mg prop and 350 tren (I can't tolerate high doses of tren) and didn't gain much. My first 8 weeks were fine, I gained about 5 lean pounds, running 500mg of prop and 600mg npp. Do you think I need to up the dose on the test if I do another 8 week reload? YES! 
> 
> My diet consist of 50 grams protein and 50 grams of carbs for each of my first 7 meals and then a 30 gram protien shake before bed, for meal 8. I can give you the exact foods and weight if needed? I do not need weight but I can look at your diet lay out and tell you what I think. 
> 
> My stats are: 5'10", 235lbs and just over 15% bf.
> 
> My goal is: 250lb same BF is okay for now. I tend to grow better with a little bit higher BF%. The end goal is 240-250lb with 10%BF.
> ...


Let me see your diet and training routine. Increase test to 1 gram next reload and I would go with enanthate or cypionate as it's less painful. 

Some do better on tren enanthate as opposed to tren acetate so that's something to consider. You might try adding d-bol in the future if you stay with test/deca combo.

----------


## DS21

> Let me see your diet and training routine. Increase test to 1 gram next reload and I would go with enanthate or cypionate as it's less painful. 
> 
> Some do better on tren enanthate as opposed to tren acetate so that's something to consider. You might try adding d-bol in the future if you stay with test/deca combo.


Training: I follow the 12 sets per muscle group, as you recommended. I always shot for 8 reps. I don't do too much cardio, if any, since I've been haveing a hard time gaining weight.

Mon- Chest
Tue- Back
Wed- off or cardio
Thur- Shoulders
Fri- Arms (10 sets)
Sat- Legs
Sun- off or cardio

Diet M-Sat:
6am 
1 cups of oats, cinnamon and 2 splenda packs
50 gram protein shake. It's a blend of Whey, Egg and Casein

6:30
Pre workout drink 20 grams carbs

7am- Train

8:30
50 grams of carbs by means of waxy maze
50 gram protein shake, same blend
All vitamins will be taken here as well

10:30 (I buy 2 foot longs from subway everyday and split it up into 4's)
6 inch wheat sub, double meat chicken breast, salt and pepper with vinager (according to website, this is 50grm protein and 52 grams carbs)

12:30
Another 6 inch sub

2:30
Another 6 inch sub

4:30-5
The last 6 inch sub

7:30 (dinner with family)
Usually, 2 large grilled chicken breast with large baked potato and 1-2 cups steamed veggies. Sometime meat changes, but only if my wife runs out of chicken. They eat something else.

9:30-10
32 grams of protein shake, same blend

I've been on this diet for well over 2 years. I use tabasco sauce for flavor a lot of the times. 

Sundays are my days off so the subs are not eaten. I still eat 5 or 6 meals that day, with the last one being a shake.

During the deload, I eat the subs as single meat and only one chicken breast for dinner. I also cut the morning shakes to 32 grams instead of 50.

I tried upping my carbs to 100grm pre and post training during this last reload but felt more of a fat gain, then a muscle gain, during the month I tried it. Where do you think I should add more calories? I also don't like to eat fat, as I feel I grow better with carbs but not completely against it, if you think it will help?

I'm going to start the test on Sunday but maybe at 700mg/week instead of 1grm? I have about 100grms of prop brewed, so I will be running it for quit some time. I was also planning on running NPP this time at 700mg/week. 

Let me know if you need any other info?

Thanks again for your time!

----------


## untold

edited

----------


## untold

edited and warned. please read our rules before making another post

-PT

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

....

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, ive been taking 750mg of sustanon , 600mg deca a week and 40mg dianabol daily for a week and a half now. i weigh 90kg with relatively low bf and have a high protein/cal diet (400-500g protein, same carbs, 150g fats) i could really use some advice on how to cycle dosages. im planning on gaining as much mass as possible and have already seen a decent increase - i know the sus and deca will take 4 weeks before results become evident so its probably the dbol im seein. im also unsure about the length of the cycle - you say 8 weeks but other experienced users say that the first cycle should be the longest - ive read dave palumbo suggest a 24 week split of test coupled with a different compound for 8 weeks at a time. honestly, your advice would be appreciated. thanks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Training: I follow the 12 sets per muscle group, as you recommended. I always shot for 8 reps. I don't do too much cardio, if any, since I've been haveing a hard time gaining weight.* ( I recommend not going past 12 sets. Some grow better on 8-9 very intense work sets per week. You should try cutting back and see what happens.)*
> Mon- Chest
> Tue- Back
> Wed- off or cardio
> Thur- Shoulders
> Fri- Arms (10 sets)
> Sat- Legs
> Sun- off or cardio
> 
> ...


Answers above! You may need cabergoline with that much NPP.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, ive been taking 750mg of sustanon, 600mg deca a week and 40mg dianabol daily for a week and a half now. i weigh 90kg with relatively low bf and have a high protein/cal diet (400-500g protein, same carbs, 150g fats) i could really use some advice on how to cycle dosages. im planning on gaining as much mass as possible and have already seen a decent increase - i know the sus and deca will take 4 weeks before results become evident so its probably the dbol im seein. im also unsure about the length of the cycle - you say 8 weeks but other experienced users say that the first cycle should be the longest - ive read dave palumbo suggest a 24 week split of test coupled with a different compound for 8 weeks at a time. honestly, your advice would be appreciated. thanks.


 I suggest a 20 week cycle for a first time user (8 week reload/2 week deload/8 week reload/2 week deload before coming off completely and doing and doing pct). Dave is a friend of mine and a very smart one at that! But, he and I part ways on this issue. I have my reasons. Let me explain-According to William Llewellyn's book-ANABOLICS 9th edition and I quote *"ROTATING STEROIDS DOES NOT PREVENT RECEPTOR DOWNREGULATION. STEROIDS ALL WORK PRIMARILY BY ATTACHING TO AND ACTIVATING THE SAME RECEPTOR. AS SUCH, YOU DO NOT GAIN ANYTHING BY SWITCHING TO A NEW COMPOUND THAT WORKS VIA STIMULATING THE SAME RECEPTOR. IF TOLERANCE WERE INDUCED BY ONE AAS COMPOUND, IT WOULD BE EXTENDED TO ALL COMPOUNDS. THE PLATEAUUS EFFECT THAT IS NOTICED 6-8 WEEKS INTO MOST CYCLES IS POORLY UNDERSTOOD, BUT LIKELY RELATED TO NEW METABOLIC LIMITS PLACED ON THE MUSCLE CELLS UNDER THE INFLUENCE OF A CERTAIN ASS DOSAGE, NOT INSENSITIVITY TO AAS. CLASSIC DOWNREGULATION DOES NOT OCCUR WITH THESE DRUGS, AND EVEN IF IT DID, ROTATING STEROIDS WOULD NOT PREVENT IT."* 

Okay, I'll add some more information myself as to what I believe. I think new studies show that it's an increase in myostatin levels that are the main causes of steroids not working well after 8 weeks-hence the reason to deload for 2 weeks after having been on for 8 weeks.

I also believe that rotating steroids does not help with gains like Llewellyn's states but I do think it can help prevent side effects if you are prone. For example, some people can barely handle tren for 8 weeks. The thoughts of using tren for another grueling 8 weeks after a 2 week deload is not reasonable. For these people, throwing in a different anabolic like deca for the next 8 week reload would be idea. Not that changing coumpounds will provide more gains but it can provide less sides. Then the next reload they could go back to tren if they wanted.

With Slingshot Training you train in 10 week phases. Here's an example:

*Phase 1*- 
Week 1-8 (RELOAD)= 750 MGS OF TEST SUSTANON PER WEEK/400 MGS OF DECA PER WEEK/25 MGS OF D-BOL DAILY
Week 9-10 (DELOAD)= 300 mgs of test

*Phase 2* -
Week 11-18 (RELOAD)= 1 GRAM OF TEST SUSTANON WEEKLY/600 MGS OF DECA WEEKLY/50 MGS OF D-BOL DAILY 
Week 19-20 (DELOAD)= 500 mgs of test

*Phase 3-*Dosages of test could be increased to 1250 a week, compounds could be changed, or you could run a small dose cycle of test only at about 500 per week for 3 rd reload and then drop it down to 200 for 2 week deload to give the body a break before hitting it hard again for a couple of 10 week phases. There are many options!

*NOTE*: It's okay to run long drawn out cycles such as 24 weeks when cutting but not the best plan when bulking. When cutting you are looking at muscle maintenance as opposed to making further gains-hence increasing myostatin levels after 8 weeks of being on aas would no be a problem.

----------


## DS21

> Answers above! You may need cabergoline with that much NPP.


In regards to the fat consumption, I was always under the impression that fat can't build muscle? I thought carbs and fat were protein spearing foods, that allowed the protein to remain a protein so it could repair the muscles. Carbs were used as energy, as you stated, as well as to replenish glucose. And fat was used for energy, as well as hormone balance. And protein is what really builds/repairs muscle. I don't quit understand how fat can help with muscle building? If it can, then I am more then willing to consume it, I would just like to know how it builds muscle.

The 6:30 pre work out shake is an energy drink with Nitric Oxide and Kre Alkalyn. I need my energy  :Smilie: 

I have caber and I use/need it with Deca , thanks for looking out with that one!

Thanks for your reply and I look forward to the fat consumption answer.

----------


## ricky23

> I suggest a 20 week cycle for a first time user (8 week reload/2 week deload/8 week reload/2 week deload before coming off completely and doing and doing pct). Dave is a friend of mine and a very smart one at that! But, he and I part ways on this issue. I have my reasons. Let me explain-According to William Llewellyn's book-ANABOLICS 9th edition and I quote *"ROTATING STEROIDS DOES NOT PREVENT RECEPTOR DOWNREGULATION. STEROIDS ALL WORK PRIMARILY BY ATTACHING TO AND ACTIVATING THE SAME RECEPTOR. AS SUCH, YOU DO NOT GAIN ANYTHING BY SWITCHING TO A NEW COMPOUND THAT WORKS VIA STIMULATING THE SAME RECEPTOR. IF TOLERANCE WERE INDUCED BY ONE AAS COMPOUND, IT WOULD BE EXTENDED TO ALL COMPOUNDS. THE PLATEAUUS EFFECT THAT IS NOTICED 6-8 WEEKS INTO MOST CYCLES IS POORLY UNDERSTOOD, BUT LIKELY RELATED TO NEW METABOLIC LIMITS PLACED ON THE MUSCLE CELLS UNDER THE INFLUENCE OF A CERTAIN ASS DOSAGE, NOT INSENSITIVITY TO AAS. CLASSIC DOWNREGULATION DOES NOT OCCUR WITH THESE DRUGS, AND EVEN IF IT DID, ROTATING STEROIDS WOULD NOT PREVENT IT."* 
> 
> Okay, I'll add some more information myself as to what I believe. I think new studies show that it's an increase in myostatin levels that are the main causes of steroids not working well after 8 weeks-hence the reason to deload for 2 weeks after having been on for 8 weeks.
> 
> I also believe that rotating steroids does not help with gains like Llewellyn's states but I do think it can help prevent side effects if you are prone. For example, some people can barely handle tren for 8 weeks. The thoughts of using tren for another grueling 8 weeks after a 2 week deload is not reasonable. For these people, throwing in a different anabolic like deca for the next 8 week reload would be idea. Not that changing coumpounds will provide more gains but it can provide less sides. Then the next reload they could go back to tren if they wanted.
> 
> With Slingshot Training you train in 10 week phases. Here's an example:
> 
> *Phase 1*- 
> ...


thanks ronnie, i really appreciate your advice and i'm going to follow the plan you've suggested as it confirms much of the research i've done on the subject - you're right, there are many options and thats what i found confusing. the only alteration im going to make is replacing dbol with anadrol for the second phase. thanks again

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> I suggest a 20 week cycle for a first time user (8 week reload/2 week deload/8 week reload/2 week deload before coming off completely and doing and doing pct). Dave is a friend of mine and a very smart one at that! But, he and I part ways on this issue. I have my reasons. Let me explain-According to William Llewellyn's book-ANABOLICS 9th edition and I quote *"ROTATING STEROIDS DOES NOT PREVENT RECEPTOR DOWNREGULATION. STEROIDS ALL WORK PRIMARILY BY ATTACHING TO AND ACTIVATING THE SAME RECEPTOR. AS SUCH, YOU DO NOT GAIN ANYTHING BY SWITCHING TO A NEW COMPOUND THAT WORKS VIA STIMULATING THE SAME RECEPTOR. IF TOLERANCE WERE INDUCED BY ONE AAS COMPOUND, IT WOULD BE EXTENDED TO ALL COMPOUNDS. THE PLATEAUUS EFFECT THAT IS NOTICED 6-8 WEEKS INTO MOST CYCLES IS POORLY UNDERSTOOD, BUT LIKELY RELATED TO NEW METABOLIC LIMITS PLACED ON THE MUSCLE CELLS UNDER THE INFLUENCE OF A CERTAIN ASS DOSAGE, NOT INSENSITIVITY TO AAS. CLASSIC DOWNREGULATION DOES NOT OCCUR WITH THESE DRUGS, AND EVEN IF IT DID, ROTATING STEROIDS WOULD NOT PREVENT IT."* 
> 
> Okay, I'll add some more information myself as to what I believe. I think new studies show that it's an increase in myostatin levels that are the main causes of steroids not working well after 8 weeks-hence the reason to deload for 2 weeks after having been on for 8 weeks.
> 
> I also believe that rotating steroids does not help with gains like Llewellyn's states but I do think it can help prevent side effects if you are prone. For example, some people can barely handle tren for 8 weeks. The thoughts of using tren for another grueling 8 weeks after a 2 week deload is not reasonable. For these people, throwing in a different anabolic like deca for the next 8 week reload would be idea. Not that changing coumpounds will provide more gains but it can provide less sides. Then the next reload they could go back to tren if they wanted.
> 
> With Slingshot Training you train in 10 week phases. Here's an example:
> 
> *Phase 1*- 
> ...


damn..good..shit..ronnie!!!!!what's your thoughts combining masteron -test...offseason???cant do the tren thing..happy new year my man!!!!!!!!

----------


## Charlie6

Hey Ronnie, good stuff, can't wait to try this out asap

The only thing I was wondering was, if you do a two week deload and knock test e back down to hrt dose and cut deca completely (which I'm assuming I should do), wouldn't it be pointless, as it takes longer than two weeks for the deca ester (and possibly the enant ester) to leave the body (thus allowing downregulation)? Because after those two weeks of deload, you would bump it all back up to reload, right?

thanks much

----------


## Big Oz

First off, I want to thank you for this great information. I have done about 10 or more cycles and I never thought one can run a cycle like this (slingshot). I guess most of us have been brainwashed into the stereotypical time on = time off style of juicing. My stats are 25 yrs old, 5'10 and am currently at about 190lbs with about 12%bf (estimation) but have been as heavy as 225lbs. I fell down a flight of stairs about 8 months ago and messed up a shoulder (everything is fine now) and basically had to start all over. I took a short cycle about 2 months ago and got back into it somewhat. Well on to my question. I have never really tried this slingshot approach, and am a bit confused. Im going to post what I feel is appropriate, and was hoping you could critique/give me some advice. I was planning on running the following.... * I was also thinking of throwing some clomid and nolvadex during my deload phases at 50mg clomid and 20mg nolva ed but I don't know if thats the right thing to do. Please help!

PHASE 1

reload week 1 - 8
test enenthate 750 mg/week
dbol 20mg/day (1-4 weeks)
deca 450 mg/week

deload week 9-10
test enenthate 300mg/week
hcg 2500 iu eod for 2 weeks

PHASE 2

reload week 11-18
test enanthate 1000mg/week
deca 450mg/week
dbol 30mg (week 1-4)

deload week 19-20
test enanthate 600mg/week
hcg 2500 iu eod for 2 weeks

Two things confuse me. First off, how long can I keep reloading and deloading without stopping? Second, where does a full PCT come into play and how long should it be ran for and with which drugs. Also during PCT do I work out moderately or every day. And once PCT is completed how long before my next reload?

Thanks in advance. This is by far the best info I have ran into in a long time!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> damn..good..shit..ronnie!!!!!what's your thoughts combining masteron-test...offseason???cant do the tren thing..happy new year my man!!!!!!!!


Test and Masteron is fine.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, good stuff, can't wait to try this out asap
> 
> The only thing I was wondering was, if you do a two week deload and knock test e back down to hrt dose and cut deca completely (which I'm assuming I should do), wouldn't it be pointless, as it takes longer than two weeks for the deca ester (and possibly the enant ester) to leave the body (thus allowing downregulation)? Because after those two weeks of deload, you would bump it all back up to reload, right?
> 
> thanks much


You want some downregulation to occur during a 2 week deload in order to allow myostatin levels to normalize. Then you can come back and make better gains during next 8 week reload by bumping things up!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> First off, I want to thank you for this great information. I have done about 10 or more cycles and I never thought one can run a cycle like this (slingshot). I guess most of us have been brainwashed into the stereotypical time on = time off style of juicing. My stats are 25 yrs old, 5'10 and am currently at about 190lbs with about 12%bf (estimation) but have been as heavy as 225lbs. I fell down a flight of stairs about 8 months ago and messed up a shoulder (everything is fine now) and basically had to start all over. I took a short cycle about 2 months ago and got back into it somewhat. Well on to my question. I have never really tried this slingshot approach, and am a bit confused. Im going to post what I feel is appropriate, and was hoping you could critique/give me some advice. I was planning on running the following.... * I was also thinking of throwing some clomid and nolvadex during my deload phases at 50mg clomid and 20mg nolva ed but I don't know if thats the right thing to do. Please help! *(You could run 500 ius of hcg per week during reloads or 1500 per week during deloads. Or you could wait and run HCG,NOLVA,CLOMID after 2 consecutive reloads. Several options are available!)* 
> PHASE 1
> 
> reload week 1 - 8
> test enenthate 750 mg/week
> dbol 20mg/day (1-4 weeks)
> deca 450 mg/week
> 
> deload week 9-10
> ...


Answers above in bold!

----------


## Big Oz

thank you!

----------


## Big Oz

I also wanted to know if you thought the above slingshot cycle looked good in my original post .Ronnie when you say run 500 iu a week of hcg during reloads or 1500 during deloads, do you mean a total of 500 or 1500 a week, or that amount eod?. Sorry for the bombardment of questions, you just seem to know your shit

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I also wanted to know if you thought the above slingshot cycle looked good in my original post .Ronnie when you say run 500 iu a week of hcg during reloads or 1500 during deloads, do you mean a total of 500 or 1500 a week, or that amount eod?. Sorry for the bombardment of questions, you just seem to know your shit


I would increase d-bol to 50 mgs per day during second reload. Everything else anabolic wise looks good.


*HCG DOSAGES:*


*RELOADS* 500 for the entire week during reloads (500 in one shot every 7 days)

*DELOADS* 1500 for entire week during deloads (1500 total for entire week divided into twice a week injections at 750 each)

*FULL PCT* 2500 eod for first 2 weeks/clomid is 50 mgs taken twice per day for 4 weeks/nolvadex is 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks.

----------


## Charlie6

> You want some downregulation to occur during a 2 week deload in order to allow myostatin levels to normalize. Then you can come back and make better gains during next 8 week reload by bumping things up!


Thanks for the reply. So you're saying that the two week (small) downregulation (small b/c the esters/drugs aren't completely out of me because they are long esters) will be enough to accomplish this small myostatin level normalization?

----------


## guillermo

i have a question i am trying to get cut up (definitions) and i want something to help me get it fast wats the best thing that u recomend i need some thing oral and that wont show on regular dt can u help me with it thank u

----------


## anddyboy

Hi Ron,
Im 44 years old been using steroids on and off for over 20years, without the gains I really wanted.

Just started using HGH as i was told because of my age it would really help, im taking a bottle a day = 8iu of ********** i would like to know what steroids i shouild take to loose fat and cut up as best i can

NOTE - I have taken approx 500 iu,s to date and all my joints are giving me growing pains as much info as poss would be agreat help

----------


## BigGuns76

Hi Ron and everyone else reading this. First off, let me say that this is my first post on here and I hope that I'm posting correctly and in the right place. I'm a newbie to both online forums and to AAS cycles. I plan on doing my first cycle within 2 weeks.

My stats: 5'4, 172lbs, 18% body fat. 

I plan on doing a 12 week cycle of 300 mgs of Tri Tren per week (200mg/ml - 50mg of Tren A, 50mgs Tren H, 100mgs Tren E) and weeks 8 - 12 I'll add 50mgs per day of Winstrol tabs. After week 12, I'll do 3 weeks of Clomid PCT. I've heard that I need to run Test with Tren in order to counter the sexual side effects of the tren. 
*
My question is do I absolutely need to include Test in my cycle with the Tri Tren?* My goal is be ripped by the summer and put on lean muscle mass during my cycle. I'm hesistant about adding Test to my cycle - *Can I still look lean while on Test?* Also, please keep in mind that I am dieting - 5 meals a day, 150 grams of protein total, hardly any carbs, about 15 grams of fat with each meal.

Any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron and everyone else reading this. First off, let me say that this is my first post on here and I hope that I'm posting correctly and in the right place. I'm a newbie to both online forums and to AAS cycles. I plan on doing my first cycle within 2 weeks.
> 
> My stats: 5'4, 172lbs, 18% body fat. 
> 
> I plan on doing a 12 week cycle of 300 mgs of Tri Tren per week (200mg/ml - 50mg of Tren A, 50mgs Tren H, 100mgs Tren E) and weeks 8 - 12 I'll add 50mgs per day of Winstrol tabs. After week 12, I'll do 3 weeks of Clomid PCT. I've heard that I need to run Test with Tren in order to counter the sexual side effects of the tren. 
> *
> My question is do I absolutely need to include Test in my cycle with the Tri Tren?* My goal is be ripped by the summer and put on lean muscle mass during my cycle. I'm hesistant about adding Test to my cycle - *Can I still look lean while on Test?* Also, please keep in mind that I am dieting - 5 meals a day, 150 grams of protein total, hardly any carbs, about 15 grams of fat with each meal.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


I wanted to get to this post first. You do not need something as strong as tren for your first cycle. That's a big mistake IMO and every vet on this baord is going to tell you the same! For a first cycle, test is all you really need at 500 mgs per week for 8 weeks. Yes, you can still look lean on test. The key is dropping the carbs! 

Now if you are dead set on adding something to the test go with winnie but keep in mind winstrol causes joint pain for some people. It's best to start out slow and see how you are going to react.

----------


## BigGuns76

> I wanted to get to this post first. You do not need something as strong as tren for your first cycle. That's a big mistake IMO and every vet on this baord is going to tell you the same! For a first cycle, test is all you really need at 500 mgs per week for 8 weeks. Yes, you can still look lean on test. The key is dropping the carbs! 
> 
> Now if you are dead set on adding something to the test go with winnie but keep in mind winstrol causes joint pain for some people. It's best to start out slow and see how you are going to react.


Thanks for the good advice. I'll use 500 mgs of Test Enanthate for 8 weeks, plus the winnie. *One last question -Should I use Tamoxifen or some other anti-estrogen while on the Test? 
*

----------


## guillermo

ok i order tren winn and clen right cuz i want to get cut up you think this will help and how much should i take a day can u help me with this i will really apreaciated

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the good advice. I'll use 500 mgs of Test Enanthate for 8 weeks, plus the winnie. *One last question -Should I use Tamoxifen or some other anti-estrogen while on the Test? 
> *


Use anti-es only if you start showing signs of gyno. Anti-es are best left for pre-contest. When you combine anti-es with winstrol you greatly increase your risk of doing permanent damage to your joints from all the drying out.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the reply. So you're saying that the two week (small) downregulation (small b/c the esters/drugs aren't completely out of me because they are long esters) will be enough to accomplish this small myostatin level normalization?


yes!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i have a question i am trying to get cut up (definitions) and i want something to help me get it fast wats the best thing that u recomend i need some thing oral and that wont show on regular dt can u help me with it thank u


 You're best bet is winstrol and/or anavar along with a low carb/low fat diet.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron,
> Im 44 years old been using steroids on and off for over 20years, without the gains I really wanted.
> 
> Just started using HGH as i was told because of my age it would really help, im taking a bottle a day = 8iu of ********** i would like to know what steroids i shouild take to loose fat and cut up as best i can
> 
> NOTE - I have taken approx 500 iu,s to date and all my joints are giving me growing pains as much info as poss would be agreat help


I think you should cut the GH down to 4 ius per day divided into 2 shots and see if the joint pain dissapates. Regarding the effectiveness of GH, it's not always how much you use per day,as it is how long you use it. Some people can only take 2ius per day as anymore cause severe joint pain.

IMO test and tren is best for cutting down. Clenbuterol is also a good addition and some t-3 would work nicely with the GH/Clen combo. 

Diet will play the largest role so reduce carbs and fats as needed while keeping protein pretty high.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok i order tren winn and clen right cuz i want to get cut up you think this will help and how much should i take a day can u help me with this i will really apreaciated


You do not want to run tren without some testosterone in the mix or your libido will die. 

What's your cycle history and I will tell you where to start.

----------


## guillermo

i shot some to get big for a few months i forgot the name then i took some pills name stallion for another few moths i got to the point that i wanted to be but i just want the cuts now like the definitions and i want to have it soon but i do get drug test alot so i dont want to show it but if there is anything that i can take besides that tren winn clen let me know but remember i want results soon can u tell me what to buy i will be thankful and trust me apreacited everything u told me well i hope to hear from u

----------


## guillermo

if i take this winstrol and the anavar how much i have to take i notice the var give me strenght thats perfect and that winstrol help me cut up and strenght thats good so can u tell me how to take it thanks and its winn and var right thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> if i take this winstrol and the anavar how much i have to take i notice the var give me strenght thats perfect and that winstrol help me cut up and strenght thats good so can u tell me how to take it thanks and its winn and var right thanks


Injectable versions of test will not show up in drug screen nor will the oral form (andriol ). You will lose sex drive if some form of test is not used. You do not need a lot but I would go with 200-300 mgs per week (1 cc injection) in order to maintain sex drive. 

Use 25 mgs of winstrol per day and 20 mgs of var along with 300 mgs of test enanthate and you will get hard with the proper diet/cardio. You could use 300 mgs of andriol (oral test) per day but it's expensive and harder on the liver.

----------


## binsser

brilliant ur a star m8 im gona have a go at this reload /deload ill let u know what happens bud chrs!

----------


## The Observer

Ron, first I would like to say thanks for the info and answers you have been giving. I read practically everything in this thread and got some great info. I really have to break this mental thing about do too many sets.....which is harder than I can imagine. I'm gonna be on Test 500mg, Deca 400mg, and D-bol 35mg for 4 weeks to jumpstart my cycle. I have my heart set on this specific cycle god know why. It's listed as the Novice 2-1 cycle on the front page here. It also states to take Nolvadex and Vitamin B-6 each day for the whole cycle, do you agree? If I do this, when would you recommend I stack in a 4 week of winstol? Would it be better to stack in Week 11? I'd drop the d-bol at this time.

----------


## otto08

hey man thanks for the orientation, i would like to ask you whit kind of steroid /anabolic would be good for me if I'm a beginner. i done t-bombII, creatine and tex two years ago. that really help me but i stopped going to the gym and loose everything. so whit one should i try first?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, first i would like to say thanks for the info and answers you have been giving. I read practically everything in this thread and got some great info. I really have to break this mental thing about do too many sets.....which is harder than i can imagine. *i've been where you are in terms of wanting to do more sets thinking more would make me grow. Boy was i wrong! I've also been on the other side of the fence hoping a few sets per week on a permanent basis would actually work in terms of making my muscle bigger. Boy was i wrong again! I can assure you 12 intense work sets per body part is the most one should do and some do better with 8-9 sets performed once a week on major body parts*. I'm gonna be on test 500mg, deca 400mg, and d-bol 35mg for 4 weeks to jumpstart my cycle. I have my heart set on this specific cycle god know why. It's listed as the novice 2-1 cycle on the front page here. It also states to take nolvadex and vitamin b-6 each day for the whole cycle, do you agree? *i would not take nolvadex and a good multivitamin would be better than b-6 alone. If you are prone to gyno get some arimidex and run it eod*. If i do this, when would you recommend i stack in a 4 week of winstol? Would it be better to stack in week 11? I'd drop the d-bol at this time. *i would start the winstrol on week 5 of your 8 week reload and run it for the last 4 weeks since d-bol will be dropped after first 4 weeks. During 2 week deload simply run a small amount of test as a bridge so myostatin levels can decrease before doing another 8 week reload*.


answers above in bold.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey man thanks for the orientation, i would like to ask you whit kind of steroid/anabolic would be good for me if i'm a beginner. I done t-bombii, creatine and tex two years ago. That really help me but i stopped going to the gym and loose everything. So whit one should i try first?


test enanthate or cypionate at 500-600 mgs per week.

----------


## The Observer

You're the best, thanks. 

I actually been following the 12 set rule for everything and I have seen my arms and shoulders increase in size. Except chest I end up doing 12 sets for each area (decline 8 sets, incline 12 sets, flat 12, and 4 sets of flys). It's something I really need to try and change. 

It's the way I was thought by my uncles who are in amazing shape. One being over 50 years old and still does over 125 sets in one session! With most of them being full on no BS.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> you're the best, thanks. 
> 
> I actually been following the 12 set rule for everything and i have seen my arms and shoulders increase in size. Except chest i end up doing 12 sets for each area (decline 8 sets, incline 12 sets, flat 12, and 4 sets of flys). It's something i really need to try and change. *OMG.....!!!!yes you do need to change your chest training!!!!!do 4 sets of decline press, 4 sets of incline press and 4 sets of flat flyes. Your chest will get larger/stronger and your rotator cuffs will thank you* 
> 
> it's the way i was thought by my uncles who are in amazing shape. One being over 50 years old and still does over 125 sets in one session! With most of them being full on no bs. *remember that a guy can be big even though he's training wrong due to having good genetics. No one does 125 sets these days as its a complete waste of time and counter productive*


answers above in bold. 

Also, I want to add that you can totally isolate your upper pecs from your lower pecs. Here's an article you may want to read-I have believed that low degree incline help target the upper part of the pecs, but flat and decline also work this region. 

Here is an article backing up what I say-

Quote:
Effects of Variations of the Bench Press Exercise on the EMG Activity of Five Shoulder Muscles
Barnett, Chris; Kippers, Vaughan; Turner, Peter
The Journal of Strength & Conditioning Research November 1995 - Volume 9 - Issue 4 

Abstract
This experiment investigated the effects of varying bench inclination and hand spacing on the EMG activity of five muscles acting at the shoulder joint. Six male weight trainers performed presses under four conditions of trunk inclination and two of hand spacing at 80% of their predetermined max. Preamplified surface EMG electrodes were placed over the five muscles in question. The EMG signals during the 2-sec lift indicated some significant effects of trunk inclination and hand spacing. The sternocostal head of the pectoralis major was more active during the press from a horizontal bench than from a decline bench. Also, the clavicular head of the pectoralis major was no more active during the incline bench press than during the horizontal one, but it was less active during the decline bench press. The clavicular head of the pectoralis major was more active with a narrow hand spacing. Anterior deltoid activity tended to increase as trunk inclination increased. The long head of the triceps brachii was more active during the decline and flat bench presses than the other two conditions, and was also more active with a narrow hand spacing. Latissimus dorsi exhibited low activity in all conditions.


*My thoughts as a personal trainer for over 23 years: Upper chest development is mostly determined by genetics. If you have the potential to build a big upper chest then the standard incline press will in fact make it bigger. Flat presses and declines will also hit the upper chest area but to a lesser degree. If you have the genetics to build upper pecs then you can get bigger upper pecs using the flat press than someone who uses incline presses and does not have the genetics in that area! 

Moving on-those who do not have good upper chest genetics do better using less of an incline on the incline press. About 15-20 degrees is perfect for most. I like the smith machine. The standard incline works mostly the front delts for those not gifted with a big upper chest. 

I gain the my most overall size in my chest using a 15-20 degree decline press. I am not gifted in this area but have brought in up substantially. The chest is actually considered a small muscle group not a large one like legs and back. Anything over 12 intense work sets is a waste of time! I've never seen anyone bring up a weak body part (chest included) by doing more than 12 sets or trying to use more weight than they can handle in good form by way of cheat reps. Your either born with it or not! Some with freakish genetics can do too many sets or use poor form and still have a big chest but neither option is best for stimulating the deep type-2 muscle fibers responsible for most of your muscle size. In fact, most freakish bodybuilder's after they got older have told me they would have had even better development and be living without joint pain if they had used better form and less volume.*

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> answers above in bold. 
> 
> Also, I want to add that you can totally isolate your upper pecs from your lower pecs. Here's an article you may want to read-I have believed that low degree incline help target the upper part of the pecs, but flat and decline also work this region. 
> 
> Here is an article backing up what I say-
> 
> Quote:
> Effects of Variations of the Bench Press Exercise on the EMG Activity of Five Shoulder Muscles
> Barnett, Chris; Kippers, Vaughan; Turner, Peter
> ...


would declines... or.... flat be most effective??

----------


## The Observer

Thanks again, I'll go with it and let you know my overall results in the near future.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> would declines... or.... flat be most effective??


It depends on two factors-

1) The degree of decline used. You only need a slight decline to shortern the stroke and take some of the trcieps and deltoids out of the picture so the bulk of the chest mass can work harder. A steep decline is simply not as effective as a small decline. For the majority of people a slight decline works best and takes pressure away from the rotator cuffs.

2) There are those who thrive on the flat bench. These people are always barrell chested (have a gifted chest) and/or have very short arms.

*Note: Some people dont really want to believe the truth when it comes to a slight decline press being more effective for them than the flat press. They want to ego lift in front of their peers so they stick to flat press and get less results. Very sad!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Originally Posted by Max1973 
I have a question and I would love to get some feed back.

I was reading something Ronnie put up about ego lifting and lifting what with your genetics gave you.

Now what if you have perfect form, You eat on Key and you program is A+ and your Genetics have said " Sir..50lbs is all you are ever going to curl on a BB and 200lbs is all you are ever going to bench press.." I think you guys get what I am saying.

Is it possible to still grow and get larger with you body knowing that 50lbs BB is the end of the road for you? Or must you alter the corse of your DNA and hit steroids ?

So again the question..Is it possible to be natty and hit certain numbers and still grow in your life time or are you doomed to stay with in those numbers and never grow?

I.E BB curling 50lbs is the max for you and 100lbs is the max for someone else..Can you achive biceps that are just as large, strong and or larger then the 100lbs curler? 
*.................................................. .................................................. ....

I wanted to address the above question in this forum as it's a very good question. I have seen people who could bench press only moderate poundages yet had a massive chest. I have seen people who could bench press a lot of weight yet had a relatively small chest. 

The guy with the biggest calves in our gym is incapable of using more weight on calve raises than me yet his calves dwarf mine.

Training volume and the intensity you apply in each set plays the largest role in how much your muscles are going to hypertrophy. A good friend of mine who is now 52 years of age used to be Mr.South Carolina. He used very light weights the year he won the title. In fact, some made fun of him for using wimpy weights. He had no choice because his joints hurt from going to heavy in his youth. He also learned that he made better progress using less weight and moving the weight slower and relying more on time under tension. Diet along with time under tension helped him win the overall. He slowed things down and made the weight as heavy as possible in order to stimulate the type-2 fibers. His muscle have no idea how much weight is being used as they only know time under tension. This rule applies to both natural and drug enhanced bodybuilders.

This off -season I am using less weight than last year and moving the weight even slower. It's a much more painful way to train muscle wise and mental wise but my joints are not hurting! I have made more gains this off-season than last year because I have increased calories through mostly protein and carbohydrate sources and am using less weight. I will only move up in weight if I am capable of using impeccable form. I use no momentum whatsoever to lift the weight and this requires me to use less weight. I am doing only around 9 sets per major body part and I am getting sore and have made size gains. Last year I did around 12 sets. I still do 12 sets at times but with moving the weight slower, less sets are required to build muscle because time under tension is increased. The concept of always trying to gain more strength is correct but over 95% of people do it wrong! They get caught up in lifting the weight from point A to point B or beating a log book instead of moving the weight up on occasion as needed. As you progress as a bodybuilder weight increases are rarely going to happen if at all and trying to move up in weight when you cannot do it in perfect form causes certain injury and totally burns people out on training because they feel like a failure if they cannot increase their weights and this kind of thinking is 100% wrong! That's when you realize you must challenge the muscles with intensity by feeling the negative, using no momentum whatsoever and contracting and squeezing harder as opposed to trying to always trying to use more weight. Genetics will determine how much size you get from working the muscles. Someone with freakish genetics can still grow by doing unwise things like throwing weights around or using cheat reps but this is not the optimal way to train and it invites certain injury.
__________________*

*NOTE: Many pro-level bodybuilder's have broken through strength barriers up to a degree by increasing anabolic usage on each subsequent 8 week reload training phase. The dosages used by some are astronomical and this increases their chance of tearing a tendon-hence form must be spot on!*

----------


## NoMercy123

Ronnie- I dont know how to send a message on here, is there anyway I can get an email address. I have alot of questions. Thanks bro

Adam

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie- I dont know how to send a message on here, is there anyway I can get an email address. I have alot of questions. Thanks bro
> 
> Adam


Check your pm box..

----------


## Machdiesel

Hey ronnie just wondering your thoughts on first cycles. The standard seems to be 12 weeks of Test E with an optional 4 week kick start with D-bol. Do you agree with this or have a deff 8 week starter cycle? Also I see you say run PH's for 8 weeks also and most people reccomend 4-5 weeks max for PH's.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie just wondering your thoughts on first cycles. The standard seems to be 12 weeks of Test E with an optional 4 week kick start with D-bol. Do you agree with this or have a deff 8 week starter cycle? Also I see you say run PH's for 8 weeks also and most people reccomend 4-5 weeks max for PH's.


Pro-hormones are fine for 8 weeks as is orals like d-bol. People say 4 weeks just to err on the side of caution. Some people take d-bol pretty much year round with no problems but I still recommend injectable version as it passes through liver only once.

No value in running test e for 12 weeks at same dosage unless dieting down for a show because myostain levels will increase and shut down gains. More gains are made for first time users by doing a 20 week cycle not a 12 week cycle. With a 12 week cycle the last 4 weeks will produce very little if any further gains! In other words, during the last 4 weeks of a 12 week cycle you will be mostly maintaining what gains you made during first 8 weeks.

For a 20 week cycle, 2 week deloads must be followed after each 8 week reload. 2 reloads and 2 deloads should make up a first time cycle IMO.

*Here's a sample 20 week cycle for beginners:

PHASE 1-
WEEKS 1-8 (RELOAD) TEST E 600 MGS PER WEEK 
WEEKS 9-10 (DELOAD) TEST E 300 MGS PER WEEK

PHASE 2-
WEEKS 11-18 (RELOAD) TEST E 600 MGS AND D-BOL 25 MGS PER DAY
WEEKS 19-20 (DELOAD) TEST E 300 MGS*


*NOTE:* It's not uncommon to make your best gains ever during a first cycle when done properly!

----------


## Hate Being Small

great post ronnie very knowlegable

----------


## am220

right on mannn....get post

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Just read... extreme muscle enhancement...author says decline bench presses are complete waste of time...your comments please!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Just read... extreme muscle enhancement...author says decline bench presses are complete waste of time...your comments please!!


I've skimmed through that book as well. It was written by Carlon Colker who also writes for Muscular Development Magazine. I think what he says is pretty much true in regards to the standard decline bench. IMO the angle of the decline is too steep. It's like doing wide grip dips for chest. Some people like them but many feel mostly lower pec stimulation.

However, a slight decline press which can be accomplished by using a smith machine, placing a reebok step-up without the grey legs (like the one used in aerobics class) under neath a flat bench is the best overall chest builder for many including myself. 

Power-lifters should stay with flat bench while avoiding the smith because they need to build their stabilizers. Another advantage of the smith for bodybuilders is that the stabilizers are not involved to a large degree-hence allowing one to focus more on their pectorals. Jay Cutler uses declines on a smith and Dorian Yates used the smith for squats. As I have stated many times-bodybuilding and power-lifting are two different sports!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

as always great info ronnie...hey is this accurate or bullshit..????.came off promuscular..Author.. Big A...



So sick of this - HERE'S THE TRUTH! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This site was always set up as an advanced site, where you can find TRUTHFUL information about bodybuilding, not bulshit and ideology promoted by people who generally have agendas.

This is the truth:

If your diet, training, health and rest are completely up to scratch, the more steroids you take, the bigger you will get. It's as simple as that.

Pros have got their diet, training (health for the most part) and rest up to a standard that works for them perfectly, but they are only the size they are due to the drugs they take. Don't beleive the crap from anyone, that they are not, even from the 'in the know' people that are on this board. Those very same people for the most part have used/use extremely higher dosages than what they preach. Why do they preach the low dosages? - various personal agendas.

Reality is that as a rule, 1g per week of test non stop year round is the 'off' time for the pros. Gear is added as it's obtained - no real detailed cycles as such. As long as they take the high dosages of gear, they'll grow (as long as the diet, training, health and sleep is up to scratch as mentioned previously).

Several grams of test per week, several grams of anabolics per week, up to 2g/week of tren , a shit load of orals, insulin several times a day year round, GH as much as can be afforded - 15 to 30IU/day, etc.

BUT, pros have the genetics to have their bodies accept the gear, and generally not get sick on it. 

And ancilliary use is huge - liver aids to the max, anti-e's, dht blockers, cardio supps, cholesterol supps, etc.

Still, most of them are complete wrecks. They can't control bodily functions, 
they pass out from walking a flight of stairs, they get drenched in sweat from tying their shoelaces. Gyno, baldness, dry skin, gout, excess bodily hair, acne, etc are ALL existant in virtually all of them.

It is not a healthy sport, drug use is ENORMOUS, but to ignore it and to preach otherwise is pathetic and not what this site is about.

BTW, Synthetek's books have on them who's who of current pros ordering Syntherol constantly. They ALL use it extensively. It is pathetic though, when one orders a bottle and their credit card gets declined due to not enough funds. You think a 30+ yo would have his life in order more than that.

Anyway, I'm sick of seeing the bullshit that has been promoted on this site the last few years. This site was originally set up as an uncensored place where you can find the truth about advanced performance enhancing, regardless of consequences. It's getting back to that. 
__________________

----------


## scorpion62

Thanks for the useful info will try it out

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> as always great info ronnie...hey is this accurate or bullshit..????.came off promuscular..Author.. Big A...
> 
> 
> 
> So sick of this - HERE'S THE TRUTH! 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This site was always set up as an advanced site, where you can find TRUTHFUL information about bodybuilding, not bulshit and ideology promoted by people who generally have agendas.
> ...


This came off of proffesional muscle not pro muscular. From what I have seen in my days, BIG A is pretty much accurate on this topic. 

Compare Dorian Yates pictures when he was competing and after he quit competing and it explains a lot! IMO there's not enough money involved in winning most bodybuilding shows to spend that kind of cash or put your health at risk. For the masses who have decided to use steroids I feel it's best for them to maintain health and go with moderation! Pro's do not want to hand out their secrets or endorse using large amounts of drugs. It could make them look bad to some of those who currently look up to them and it might encourage the youth to do things that are hazardous to their health. The pros would also stand a good chance of losing endorsements from supplement companies, etc.

----------


## livinglegend

Hey Ronnie I'm new to this whole steroids etc. (I know I know) Was wondering what do you think? Sus 250 decca or Test cyp? What should I take for my first cycle? Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie I'm new to this whole steroids etc. (I know I know) Was wondering what do you think? Sus 250 decca or Test cyp? What should I take for my first cycle? Thanks


If you have both go with the cypionate for first 10 weeks then the sustanon the last 10 weeks. If only one is used go with the cyp. 

Phase-1
Reload weeks 1-8 (500 mgs of cyp)
Deload weeks 9-10 (250 mgs of cyp)


Phase- 2
Reload weeks 11-18 (750 mgs of cyp)
Deload weeks 19-20 (250 mgs of cyp)

PCT

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> This came off of proffesional muscle not pro muscular. From what I have seen in my days, BIG A is pretty much accurate on this topic. 
> 
> Compare Dorian Yates pictures when he was competing and after he quit competing and it explains a lot! IMO there's not enough money involved in winning most bodybuilding shows to spend that kind of cash or put your health at risk. For the masses who have decided to use steroids I feel it's best for them to maintain health and go with moderation! Pro's do not want to hand out their secrets or endorse using large amounts of drugs. It could make them look bad to some of those who currently look up to them and it might encourage the youth to do things that are hazardous to their health. The pros would also stand a good chance of losing endorsements from supplement companies, etc.


how do they nail legs...being so out of shape??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how do they nail legs...being so out of shape??


The part about BIG A saying Pro-Bodybuilder's pass by just walking a flight of stairs was certainly over exxagerated but some do get so heavy and full of water that they have serious breathing problems. If you recall the late Munzer used oxygen just to get through cardio. From what I have seen many have to wait longer between sets when doing heavy leg work and some can only do around 8-10 rep sets to failure as 15 reps would wind them too much.

----------


## YoungBuck024

yo Ronnie I was wondering if staying on xtren for eight weeks then a 2 week pct is a good idea?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> yo Ronnie I was wondering if staying on xtren for eight weeks then a 2 week pct is a good idea?


For best gains do a 20 week cycle. Start with XTREN for the first 8 week reload, then reduce XTREN in half during 2 week deload. During 2nd 8 week reload add another compound to XTREN (STAY WITH SAME DOSAGES OF XTREN USED DURING FIRST RELOAD) such as EPOL. Go back to half dose of XTREN during second 2 week deload. Do full blown pct after using pro-hormones for 20 weeks.

----------


## YoungBuck024

thanks for the response ronnie. I have a few more questions. How many mg of tren should i run. Does week 1-4 at 90mg and 4-8 150mg, deload 2weeks 60mg reload week 1-4 90 mg 4-8 150 mg, then pct nolvadex 40/20/20/20 clomid 100/80/80/80 total of 20 weeks? This this sound right or how many mg of tren should i use during my first reload and during my second reload how much tren and epol?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the response ronnie. I have a few more questions. How many mg of tren should i run. Does week 1-4 at 90mg and 4-8 150mg, deload 2weeks 60mg reload week 1-4 90 mg 4-8 150 mg, then pct nolvadex 40/20/20/20 clomid 100/80/80/80 total of 20 weeks? This this sound right or how many mg of tren should i use during my first reload and during my second reload how much tren and epol?


PHASE-1 (WEEKS 1-10)
8 WEEK RELOAD- XTREN AT 90MGS PER DAY
2 WEEK DELOAD- XTREN AT 45 MGS PER DAY

PHASE -2 (WEEKS 11-20)
8 WEEK RELOAD- XTREN 90 MGS PER DAY/15 MGS OF E-POL 
2 WEEK DELOAD- XTREN 45 MGS PER DAY

FULL PCT-I would go with some HCG for 2 weeks after a 20 week cycle as well as the nolva and clomid.

----------


## YoungBuck024

Thanks alot Ronnie. Sounds like a plan. If it isnt too much trouble could you break down the pct too. thanks again your a life saver.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

when born with... higher myostain levels...less future gains??

thanks bro..!!

----------


## oskey

good post, i felt my gains with test halt right around week 8... glad this summed up my thoughts on a shorter cycle, and as a beginner Im not increasing dosage

thanks

----------


## wnt2grow

Ronnie GREAT post! I am just getting done with my 7th week of Test E 600mg a week and was taking winny at the beginning for 6 weeks 50 mg ed. A friend ran across your post and asked if we should try it. I read it and loved it, but I am fairly new to steroids . I was wondering if we should take the 2 weeks off, and when we go back on we were thinking about running eq @ 600 mg week Test E @ 750 mg a week for another 8 weeks take off 2 weeks then run it again. Does this sound ok? Oh also thought about some t3 to help cut body fat, with running the Test and Eq would it help retain lean muscle, then were would PCT come in and at what dose? Thanks for the post and help, you seem like you really want to help people and that is appreciated very much.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks alot ronnie. Sounds like a plan. If it isnt too much trouble could you break down the pct too. Thanks again your a life saver.


*full pct*:

Hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
clomid 50 mgs twice per day for 4 weeks
nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when born with... higher myostain levels...less future gains??
> 
> thanks bro..!!


Well, what we do know for certain at this time is that as your myostain levels increase from their baseline, gains slow down.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie GREAT post! I am just getting done with my 7th week of Test E 600mg a week and was taking winny at the beginning for 6 weeks 50 mg ed. A friend ran across your post and asked if we should try it. I read it and loved it, but I am fairly new to steroids. I was wondering if we should take the 2 weeks off, and when we go back on we were thinking about running eq @ 600 mg week Test E @ 750 mg a week for another 8 weeks take off 2 weeks then run it again. Does this sound ok? Oh also thought about some t3 to help cut body fat, with running the Test and Eq would it help retain lean muscle, then were would PCT come in and at what dose? Thanks for the post and help, you seem like you really want to help people and that is appreciated very much.


T-3 burns fats, carbs and proteins so unless you are taking a lot of anabolics or GH I would skip the t-3.

I would take off 2 weeks while running 300 mgs of test (one injection per week) but do not go off completely or you will lose muscle. Then reload for 8 weeks using the EQ and TEST. Then you can do full pct since 20 weeks has passed.

A full pct is not neccesary until after at least 20 weeks of using anabolics. At that point it would be a good idea to go off everything and do a full PCT unless you are hardcore or doing a long drawn out cutting cycle for a show.


*FULL PCT:*

Hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
clomid 50 mgs twice per day for 4 weeks
nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks

----------


## YoungBuck024

Thanks ronnie. sounds like solid advice.

----------


## wnt2grow

Thanks Ronnie for the quick response. So how long after the PCT before we could start another cycle?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie for the quick response. So how long after the PCT before we could start another cycle?


Beginning second cycle 6 weeks post 4 weeks of pct is a good plan. This allows you to start pct during phase 3 which begins with an 8 week reload. During the last 4 weeks of the reload you will be finished with pct. Next you enter a 2 week deload (still all natural). This adds up to 6 weeks. Then you can start back at phase 1 once again by starting another 8 week reload using anabolics. You'll be ready for another 20 week cycle if desired.

----------


## ripped4herpleasure

> T-3 burns fats, carbs and proteins so unless you are taking a lot of anabolics or GH I would skip the t-3.
> 
> I would take off 2 weeks while running 300 mgs of test (one injection per week) but do not go off completely or you will lose muscle. Then reload for 8 weeks using the EQ and TEST. Then you can do full pct since 20 weeks has passed.
> 
> A full pct is not neccesary until after at least 20 weeks of using anabolics. At that point it would be a good idea to go off everything and do a full PCT unless you are hardcore or doing a long drawn out cutting cycle for a show.
> 
> 
> *FULL PCT:*
> 
> ...


dang Ronnie, you sure know your stuff....You say t3 burns a lot of fat, but only if you have aas in you right? well, when would you add this to a cycle, beg or end?

----------


## RANA

bump

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> dang Ronnie, you sure know your stuff....You say t3 burns a lot of fat, but only if you have aas in you right? well, when would you add this to a cycle, beg or end?


Yes, if you take t-3 without anabolics you will lose muscle mass and some people flatten out even if they are using anabolics. You must use more anabolics to hold onto mass during a calorie deficit (cutting phases) than what's required when you are in a calorie surplus (mass phase). 

If you are in a cutting phase you could use t-3 throughout the entire cycle if desired. You can increase the dosage of t-3 in 2-3 week increments until you hit a maximum of 50-75 mcgs per day. After 12 weeks max I would taper off the drug for at least 8 weeks. *T-3 is not recommended during mass gaining phases as it increases calorie expenditure!* 

*NOTE:* I feel cardio is better than t-3 for maintaining muscle size when trying to lose body fat because t-3 burns more calories coming from protein where as cardio done at a lower intensity burns more calories from fat or carbs. T-3 can strip amino acids from your muscles if you take too much just as HIT cardio can eat away at your muscles when low on carbohydrates/glucose. This is why you should not do HIT cardio when in ketosis! Growth Hormone works synergistically with steroids in preventing muscle loss while using t-3.

----------


## PT

> This came off of proffesional muscle not pro muscular. From what I have seen in my days, BIG A is pretty much accurate on this topic. 
> 
> Compare Dorian Yates pictures when he was competing and after he quit competing and it explains a lot! IMO there's not enough money involved in winning most bodybuilding shows to spend that kind of cash or put your health at risk. For the masses who have decided to use steroids I feel it's best for them to maintain health and go with moderation! Pro's do not want to hand out their secrets or endorse using large amounts of drugs. It could make them look bad to some of those who currently look up to them and it might encourage the youth to do things that are hazardous to their health. The pros would also stand a good chance of losing endorsements from supplement companies, etc.


 
this is an awesome post here ronnie and i agree with every word you said

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> good post, i felt my gains with test halt right around week 8... glad this summed up my thoughts on a shorter cycle, and as a beginner Im not increasing dosage
> 
> thanks


No need in increasing dosages until lean muscle gains come to a halt. Once your body becomes accustomed to a certain amount of anabolics you will gain more body fat than muscle when in a calorie surplus. This is one reason some people get fat while taking steroids *(They keep using the same or similar dosages over the long haul and are no longer gaining muscle while taking in the extra carloies-hence they are gaining nothing but body fat just as a natural bodybuilder would if he eats too many calories to compliment his natural testosterone levels).*  The top levels pros stay leaner at a high body weight because of GH and very high dosages of anabolics. 

Taking higher dosages as you advance allows you to remain leaner at a higher body weight. This simply means that the extra anabolics are putting on lean muscle.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

do localized spot injection... make muscles bigger?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> do localized spot injection... make muscles bigger?


No, it's a myth!

----------


## wnt2grow

> T-3 burns fats, carbs and proteins so unless you are taking a lot of anabolics or GH I would skip the t-3.
> 
> I would take off 2 weeks while running 300 mgs of test (one injection per week) but do not go off completely or you will lose muscle. Then reload for 8 weeks using the EQ and TEST. Then you can do full pct since 20 weeks has passed.
> 
> A full pct is not neccesary until after at least 20 weeks of using anabolics. At that point it would be a good idea to go off everything and do a full PCT unless you are hardcore or doing a long drawn out cutting cycle for a show.
> 
> 
> *FULL PCT:*
> 
> ...


Just a couple questions, 1 is only running the eq for 8 weeks before deload ok? I have read you should run it 12-15 weeks? Then with the PCT a few post down I might have read it wrong but it said to do it post cycle making it 10 weeks off, is that correct?

Sorry if it seems like a uneducated question because it is, just want to do this to a tee. Thanks again for all your help.

----------


## YoungBuck024

Yo Ronnie, i had a couple questions about a full pct after a 20 week cycle of xtren and epol. If i can not get HCG clomid and nolvadex , would AR-R 's nolvadex and clomid work? And are cycle assist,liver assit, and inhibit-e good to use after a 20 week cycle and/or while on a prohormone cycle of xtren and epol?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

stiff legged deads.... or romanian best???

----------


## Anna_lev

Anyway any person who is going to take steroids must consult a doctor. Everybody knows that it is very dangerous!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Just a couple questions, 1 is only running the eq for 8 weeks before deload ok? *YES!* I have read you should run it 12-15 weeks? *12-15 weeks is too long on EQ IMO as it can increase hemocrit levels too high. The advantage in running EQ for longer than 8 weeks is some increased vascularity due to blood getting thicker-hence making veins come out more when body fat is low. I for one think it's a bad idea for many unless they are a serious compeitior or do not have issues with hemocrit levels. Over time very high hemocrit levels can increase blood pressure and could cause a blood clot/stroke/heart attack. I believe taking higher dosages of testosterone without the EQ is not only safer but more effective!* Then with the PCT a few post down I might have read it wrong but it said to do it post cycle making it 10 weeks off, is that correct? *10 weeks off is fine. Some do a 4 week pct and go right back on. It's a personal decision.* 
> 
> Sorry if it seems like a uneducated question because it is, just want to do this to a tee. Thanks again for all your help.


*Answers above in bold.*

----------


## BJJ

Ronnie, what would be the best stack with test prop in order to increase endurance?
EPO is the ideal combination I guess but its sides are too dangerous, IMO.

So? What would you suggest?
Thank you

----------


## wnt2grow

Thank you once again Ronnie, looking forward to the next 10 weeks to see how the Test E and Eq work for me (2 weeks deload 8 weeks reload). Thanks for clearing up the time off for the PCT also.

----------


## frenchromantic

Hello,

I don't know if this is the right place to post my message, but since I am a bit at a loss, could one of you please reply to me? I am a French guy, with some (slight) extra-weight, and I've been told that "Clenbuterol " is a medecine that can help me lose a few pounds without starving myself. Maybe I shouldn't say this to bodybuilders, but my work doesn't leave me any time to do sport, so I am looking for a way to lose weight rapidly (anything except surgery). 

Recently, I ordered a box of "Clenbuterol" on www.***********.com. I've been testing it for two days now. My problem is that some people have posted warning messages on several websites, saying that ***********.com only sell fakes. Could you please tell me if what they say is true? This website looks very serious, so I suppose "***********" should be serious as well, but I am not used to buying this kind of pills... and I would just like to have your advice, since most of you seem to be professionals of bodybuilding.

Is it normal that I haven't experienced any physical effects? In fact, although I've been taking two pills three times a day, I don't feel anything... 

Many thanks,

Joel.

----------


## frenchromantic

Apparently, names of websites do not appear on posts... I ordered my clen pills from this very website.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yo Ronnie, i had a couple questions about a full pct after a 20 week cycle of xtren and epol. If i can not get HCG clomid and nolvadex, would AR-R's nolvadex and clomid work? And are cycle assist,liver assit, and inhibit-e good to use after a 20 week cycle and/or while on a prohormone cycle of xtren and epol?


 Anti-es alone are not optimal for restoring natural testosterone production. Their primary role is to increase LH. In fact, LH rebounds about 5 weeks earlier than testosterone in most people who do not use pct post-cycle! Therefore, using anti-es alone are not idea for restoring testicular function. For maintaining the most gains possible you will need HCG .

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> stiff legged deads.... or romanian best???


I prefer the Romanain version as they are more user friendly on the spinal disk in the lower back.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Anyway any person who is going to take steroids must consult a doctor. Everybody knows that it is very dangerous!


All steroids are not very dangerous! In fact, if you kept your hemocrit levels and blood pressure in check you could possibly stay on moderate amounts of testosterone all your adult life and live longer and be happier!

Going to a doctor would be the best route to take but many are afraid to do so. Since anabolics are now illegal in the U.S. people are afraid of either being dropped by their insurance, being lectured/judged by a doctor who is incompetent on the topic or having their employer finding out. Since the Government is not into bodybuilding (the main reason I think they made anabolics illegal because they certainly partake in their share of alcohol,tobacco, etc which is much worse) they are not going to legalize it-hence health risk amongst users are increased. If the majority of males in congress ever decide they want to use testosterone to better their health, improve libido/looks/mood, then they will make it legal. You can bet on it because it's usually all about them, "not about the people!" Until then, most will go have some blood work done 6 weeks or so post cycle on occasion and never tell their doctors they use anabolics. We have the government to thank for this. Watch the movie BIGER STRONGER FASTER and you will learn some things!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Apparently, names of websites do not appear on posts... I ordered my clen pills from this very website.


If you ordered clen from this site it should work well but you are right in that this is not the thread to be asking such a question. Its for hardcore bodybuilder's not for people who do not train.

----------


## King_Arthur81

Hey Ronnie I'm new to this site and I came across your thread and I have to say I am very interested in trying this reload/deload routine out. I have done three cycles before all 3 were a d-bol, test enanthate for 12 weeks on and twelve weeks off. I wanted to know what type of cycle you would recomend for boxing or MMA. I was thinking about doing dbol and test again and then throwing in some Anavar for the Cardio benifits. What are your thoughts and how would you plan that out? Any info would be greatly appreciated , thanks in advance.

----------


## King_Arthur81

Oh ya I almost forgot, I weigh in at 175, 10% BF and wanted to gain another 20 pounds.

----------


## juiceda26

l'''

----------


## Coca Cola

Hi Ronnie!

This is my first post in this forum, I've been checking out this forum for a while and learn a lot of stuff, based on what I read from your threads, I feel that you truly have a lot of experiences and knowledge! I really wish to learn from you!

I've have cycled a few times, my experiences with AAS are, Test Prop, Test Enanth, Sustanon , Tren Acetate (I don't like this one, only last 4 weeks then I stopped due to constantly being in bad mood and full of anger), Dbol , and few other OTC Designer Steroids (MDrol, P-Plex, etc, etc).

My first question is, the dosages that you recommend here seems very high to me (i.e 750mg-1000mg of test), based on your experience with yourself and your friends, do many of them have pretty bad acne breakout and puff up nipple with such dosing?

From my experiences with cycling AAS, the only side effect that I always experienced are messed up skin (because of acne), and puffy nipples (no lumps, no itchiness, no pain, just puff up and pointy). 

Based on what I've read in many forums, some people recommends Nizoral 2% Ketoconazole Shampoo for destroying DHT in the skin, but to avoid oral ketoconazole form, and/or anti-biotics cause it might hinder gains, I'm trying the shampoo on my body right now, but since I'm on pct with clomid and nolva, and still popping acne worse than when I was on cycle, I suspect this acne is cause by something else other than DHT which I dunno what, and I dunno how to keep it under control.

With the puffy nips, many people recommend taking adex, although i read some threads regarding puffy nips, people who takes adex says it doesn't help even though they have very low bodyfat percentage, their nipps will still be puffed up. I haven't tried adex, but I'm currently on nolva and it sure does not reduce the puffyness at all.

What do you recommend for me to address these two problems, because I'm kinda embarassed to take off my shirt, don't want to bring unnecessary suspicion that shows I'm on AAS because of my body acne and puff up nips when I take off my shirt?

I want to start a new cycle in a few months time, and I want to use your slingshot method, I really want to avoid too much acne and pointy nips, so I was thinking of doing low dose of test + low dose of deca for the first reload and low dose of test + low dose of deca + low dose of dbol for the second reload.

My cycle layout:

Sustanon or Test Enanth
Week 1-8 = 250mg/week (1st Reload)
Week 9-10 = 250mg/week (1st Deload)
Week 11-18 = 250mg/week (2nd Reload)
Week 19-20 = 250mg/week (2nd Deload)

Deca
Week 1-8 = 240mg/week (1st Reload)
Week 9-10 = None (1st Deload)
Week 11-18 = 240mg/week (2nd Reload)
Week 19-20 = None (2nd Deload)

Dbol
Week 1-8 = None (1st Reload)
Week 9-10 = None (1st Deload)
Week 11-18 = 20mg/day (2nd Reload)
Week 19-20 = None (2nd Deload)

The reason why I decide such low dose is first because, I'm not looking for instant muscle gratification, I don't mind slow and steady continuous gain, I will try to maximize on my training, nutrition and rest instead of relying on too much of anabolics, and second I want to minimize visible sides as well (the acne and the pointy nips problem).

Thank you for reading Ronnie, and look forward in hearing your input. Sorry if my post is too long, since i'm new here and this is my first post, I feel I have a more to clarify about my background so you could give more accurate advice.

----------


## philipcolmenero5

is taking just dianabol anabol good or what else should i stack it with?

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, i know this is irrelevant to this thread but could you tell about your experience with accutane - i know dave palumbo recommends but could you tell me any details on its benefits if any. thanks

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

test...or ...deca ..safer???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, what would be the best stack with test prop in order to increase endurance?
> Epo is the ideal combination i guess but its sides are too dangerous, imo.
> 
> So? What would you suggest?
> Thank you


eq..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie I'm new to this site and I came across your thread and I have to say I am very interested in trying this reload/deload routine out. I have done three cycles before all 3 were a d-bol, test enanthate for 12 weeks on and twelve weeks off. I wanted to know what type of cycle you would recomend for boxing or MMA. I was thinking about doing dbol and test again and then throwing in some Anavar for the Cardio benifits. What are your thoughts and how would you plan that out? Any info would be greatly appreciated , thanks in advance.


For endurance type sports you will need to avoid a lot of aromatizing steroids such as test and d-bol as they will cause you to hold too much water-hence increase heart rate. If you hold too much water it will kill your cardio in the ring! If you take only moderate amounts of test/d-bol, then using a strong anti-e like letro every day would help keep the water off! The down side is that anti-es can cause joint pain from drying you out and make you feel bad. 

A better approach would be to not use anti-es if possible and use a small amount of test enathate weekly (250-300 mgs) in order to keep sex drive high while allowing 50-100 mgs of winstrol per day or 30-60 mgs of anavar per day (however much you can afford) to be your your base drug. Adding in some eq at 400 mgs per week would also be beneficial as it greatly increases red blood cell count. If winstrol causes you to have joint then you could add 200 mgs of deca per week to the mix or just use anavar in both 8 week phases. I would not run the EQ for more than 16 weeks max. It can increase hemocrit levels too high and make you feel bad. Tren would also be a very bad idea since it kills cardio and for some d-bol in small dosages is bad because it can causes elevated heart rates even while using anti-es. Clenbuterol is another option as it opens up your lungs and allows you to do cardio for longer periods!

Sample Cycle: 

*Phase 1:*

RELOAD 8 WEEKS TEST E 250 MGS/ ANAVAR 40 MGS ED /EQ 400 MGS 
DELOAD 2 WEEKS TEST E 250 MGS

*Phase 2:*
RELOAD 8 WEEKS TEST E 250 MGS/INJ WINSTOL 100 MGS ED OR 50 MGS OF ORALS/EQ 400 MGS
DELOAD 2 WEEKS TEST E 250

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie!
> 
> This is my first post in this forum, I've been checking out this forum for a while and learn a lot of stuff, based on what I read from your threads, I feel that you truly have a lot of experiences and knowledge! I really wish to learn from you! *WE ARE GLAD YOU JOINED OUR FORUM!*
> 
> I've have cycled a few times, my experiences with AAS are, Test Prop, Test Enanth, Sustanon , Tren Acetate (I don't like this one, only last 4 weeks then I stopped due to constantly being in bad mood and full of anger), Dbol , and few other OTC Designer Steroids (MDrol, P-Plex, etc, etc).
> 
> My first question is, the dosages that you recommend here seems very high to me (i.e 750mg-1000mg of test), based on your experience with yourself and your friends, do many of them have pretty bad acne breakout and puff up nipple with such dosing? *It take around 250 mgs of test per week just to replace what you would produce naturally so 750 mgs is not as much as it sounds. Dosages does not seem to make a whole lot of difference in terms of acne and gyno. What does make the most difference is your genetic make-up and how you react to each drug. If 1 gram of test causes break-outs and gyno then so will 500 mgs from what I have seen.*
> 
> From my experiences with cycling AAS, the only side effect that I always experienced are messed up skin (because of acne), and puffy nipples (no lumps, no itchiness, no pain, just puff up and pointy). Have you tried tanning or acutane?
> ...


Answers above in bold.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is taking just dianabol anabol good or what else should i stack it with?


You'll need to add test to either drug.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, i know this is irrelevant to this thread but could you tell about your experience with accutane - i know dave palumbo recommends but could you tell me any details on its benefits if any. thanks


I've never used it personally but I know of a few people who had to get on it due to severe acne break outs. It works well for controlling acne but I would avoid it if at all possible because it can decrease sex drive and make you feel bad.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> test...or ...deca..safer???


Test is safer because your body produces it naturally! Here's the latest research that backs up what I have been saying regarding the use of higher dosages of testosterone to make further gains. 

*Nandrolone eleven times more damaging to blood vessels than testosterone

Nandrolone kills the blood vessel lining at a concentration eleven times lower than that at which testosterone kills them. Researchers from the University of L’Aquila in Italy discovered this in laboratory tests on human cells. 


Heavy and long-term use of anabolic steroids such as testosterone and nandrolone increases the chance of fatal heart failure, and even more so when combined with recreational drugs like cocaine. 



There are several theories, which do not exclude each other, as to why anabolic steroids have this effect. The most well known is that anabolic steroids make the heart muscle grow, sometimes to deadly proportions. This effect doesn’t set in after a single course of supplements, or even after a heavy dosage, but only after prolonged use. The chance of the heart muscle becoming enlarged increases even more when anabolic steroids are used in combination with human growth hormone . 


Anabolic steroids also have an immediate effect on heart and blood vessels. In high concentrations they kill heart cells and produce blood clots. These tiny, almost invisible clots can cut tissue from the blood vessel lining. 


Another negative effect of androgens is that they cause blood vessels to narrow (stenosis). Even the very mild DHEA is known to do this in some experiments. 


In all these processes the endothelial cells lining the blood vessels are the key factor. Anabolic steroids harden these cells, which causes higher blood pressure. This in turn causes enlargement of the heart muscle. The hardened cells are also more susceptible to blood clots. 


This is the background of the Italian study. The researchers exposed endothelial cells to testosterone, the testosterone precursor androstenedione, and two precursors of nandrolone. They then recorded the concentration at which half of the cells stopped growing. The results are presented below. 






The more an anabolic steroid reduces growth of blood vessel cells, the more dangerous the anabolic steroid is for the heart and blood vessels. Nandrolone is much more damaging than testosterone, as the figure above shows. 


Norandrostenediol on the other hand turns out to be surprisingly mild. [Maybe the stuff is a SARM after all – red.] The graphs below show the effect of testosterone [blue], nandrolone [black] and norandrostenediol [green] on the growth and development of the endothelium cells. Nandrolone has a much greater effect on cells then testosterone. 






The anabolic steroids increase the concentration of calcium in the cell, the researchers found. Cellular calcium activates suicide enzymes. 


"According to these findings, we suggest that the observed endothelial alterations may be considered as events predisposing to serious damage at the cell vasculature level", the Italian researchers write. 


Most heavy anabolic steroids used in chemical bodybuilding are based on testosterone, not nandrolone. As you can see from this Italian research, that’s not such a bad idea at all. 


Source: 
Toxicol Lett. 2007 Mar 8; 169(2):129-36.*

----------


## Coca Cola

Thanks a lot for the warm welcome and the comprehensive answer Ronnie! When you mentioned winstrol might be a better choice for me, do you mean to use it standalone? or i should still stack it with some test?

After reading that last post of yours, I kinda wonder what is your preferred compound to stack with Testosterone other than Nandrolones? What about EQ instead? Is it safe to say that EQ is less damaging to the body compare to Deca , or actually worse?

Also if you don't mind, could you send me PM showing an example of your most favourite cycle you've ever done. Number and type of compounds used, the length of the cycle, and dosing. **Actually after looking around I couldn't figure out where is the PM feature on this site, lol.. I feel so stupid.. could you help me out on how to use the PM in this site**

----------


## King_Arthur81

Thank you very much Ronnie, greatly appreciated. 
What kind of PCT would you recommend and for how long?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..cokler..of extreme muscle enhancement says eq very hard on liver...only junkies would inject??? true..or false??

----------


## jdoug

This thread is unbelievably awesome! For Ronnie to continue to impart his knowledge via this forum is SO cool. I don't have a question yet, but I probably will soon-- still digesting all the info...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks a lot for the warm welcome and the comprehensive answer ronnie! When you mentioned winstrol might be a better choice for me, do you mean to use it standalone? Or i should still stack it with some test? *test should always be the base of any cycle! It does not have to be high dosages but needs to be there none-the- less.* 
> 
> after reading that last post of yours, i kinda wonder what is your preferred compound to stack with testosterone other than nandrolones? What about eq instead? Is it safe to say that eq is less damaging to the body compare to deca , or actually worse? *i think they are very comparable in terms of safety and side effects. You just have to pick your battles with these two drugs as they create more negative side effects than test. deca can lube joints, eq can dry them out. Deca decreases sex drive, eq increases anxiety. Both deca and eq are blood builders (increase hemocrit levels) with eq coming out on top. Thus, using higher dosages of test along with lower amounts of eq and/or deca is safer and more effective than using large amounts of either and low dosages of test IMO.. Some prefer to run both deca and eq together with test but in smaller dosages. This can mean less anxiety and increased sex drive.* also if you don't mind, could you send me pm showing an example of your most favourite cycle you've ever done. Number and type of compounds used, the length of the cycle, and dosing. **actually after looking around i couldn't figure out where is the pm feature on this site, lol.. I feel so stupid.. Could you help me out on how to use the pm in this site**


answers above in bold

----------


## Hate Being Small

Ronnie rowland ur a legend

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thank you very much Ronnie, greatly appreciated. 
> What kind of PCT would you recommend and for how long?


Full pct after 20 week cycle:

Hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
clomid 50 mgs twice per day for 4 weeks
nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks 

*Note:* You go back on cycle when you decide (generally 4-10 weeks is a good plan). Some wait longer. It just depends on your individual needs.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..cokler..of extreme muscle enhancement says eq very hard on liver...only junkies would inject??? true..or false??


A friend of mine let me borrow that book to read. I was very dissapointed in the Author Carlin Cokler when he referred to people who inject EQ as "junkies". All too often books are written for capital gain instead of providing us with sound information. Even more disturbing is that some of these same authors secretly take anabolics yet put them down in books and if front of others so book publishers ,etc will endorse their book. 

I am of the opinion that the author of EXTREME MUSCLE ENHANCEMENT is very confused on multiple topics and eq being liver toxic is one of them. It would appear Cokler is looking at the molecular structure of equipoise and confusing it with dbol since they are similar. EQ is not 17 alpha-alkylated like d-bol and it's certainly not liver toxic. 

He also says EQ was designed only for horses (not humans) but he's wrong again. EQ was first designed for humans but under a different name.

----------


## Coca Cola

> answers above in bold


Thx Ronnie! I will follow your advice!

----------


## ylfcm

Ronnie,

Im currently on a Sust250 cycle, first cycle. 500mg 2 week and up,d it to 750 on week 6. I had planned on doing a 12wk and taking 12 off, im on week 10 and am keen to go on the reload deload program and deload for 2 weeks and start the 8 week reload. What dosage of Sust would you recommend for deload and reload. How many phases do you think i should do the reload deload for before pct as iv already done 10 weeks on. Also do you think running another test only clycle would i be missing out as such? Maybe Deca or Dbol aswell. I have had no sides from the test and some good gains.
Your advice would be appreciated.

Ylfcm

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> Im currently on a Sust250 cycle, first cycle. 500mg 2 week and up,d it to 750 on week 6. I had planned on doing a 12wk and taking 12 off, im on week 10 and am keen to go on the reload deload program and deload for 2 weeks and start the 8 week reload. *My experiences have shown that first time users make better gains doing a 20 week cycle instead of 12 week cycles!*
> 
> What dosage of Sust would you recommend for deload and reload. *500 mgs for first reload and 750-1 gram for second reload.* 
> How many phases do you think i should do the reload deload for before pct as iv already done 10 weeks on. *I would do 2-10 week phases then pct.* Also do you think running another test only clycle would i be missing out as such? *No!* Maybe Deca or Dbol aswell. I have had no sides from the test and some good gains.
> Your advice would be appreciated. *For less side effects I would stay with test only for first 20 week cycle. A good plan would be to save the deca and d-bol for future cycles as they produce more sides.* 
> Ylfcm


Answers above in bold!

----------


## ylfcm

> Answers above in bold!


Ronnie thanks for reply,

How much test shoule i use on deload if im going to be using 750 on reload. 

Thanks

Ylfcm

----------


## Coca Cola

When using high dosages like a 1000 mg per week of test enanth for example on a reload phase, how to transition (taper down) properly into PCT, considering its a long ester compound, and 1000 mg is twice as much as 500mg so it would take twice as long to clear isn't it?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie thanks for reply,
> 
> How much test shoule i use on deload if im going to be using 750 on reload. 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ylfcm


About 300.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> When using high dosages like a 1000 mg per week of test enanth for example on a reload phase, how to transition (taper down) properly into PCT, considering its a long ester compound, and 1000 mg is twice as much as 500mg so it would take twice as long to clear isn't it?


 500 mgs and 1000 mgs will clear out of the system at the same time because the active life and the half life of the drug does not change by varying dosages.

----------


## ylfcm

Ronnie , Thanks for your advice with much appreciation.

With the slingshot cycles seeing as you are always upping the dose in reload at what point do you stop, start again, go bacwards. I mean if you start on say 500 and say go to 750 then 1000 then 1250 and so on when do you pull up.

Ylfcm

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Ronnie...questions from competitors at my gym...does cutting salt n water day before contest... make you more ripped or soft???

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, ive finished my first 8 weeks of sus deca and dbol and im gonna start my 2 week downregulation but i was wondering whether using hcg in my next 8 week phase would be wise, or should it be left for pct after the entire 20 week cycle. because im taking high levels of test for essentially quite a long period of time i thought hcg maybe required as aprt of the cycle itself aswell as the pct. 
also could you advise me how to cycle accutane - i know youve never used it personally but i thought you may know on how to use it for full effectiveness - i heard it can make your acne worse before it gets better after 5 months. 
i really appreciate your advice.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie , Thanks for your advice with much appreciation.
> 
> With the slingshot cycles seeing as you are always upping the dose in reload at what point do you stop, start again, go bacwards. I mean if you start on say 500 and say go to 750 then 1000 then 1250 and so on when do you pull up.
> 
> Ylfcm


Everyone eventually reaches a threshold they feel confortable with in regards to reaching a maximum dosage for gaining size. For some it's only 750 mgs of test per week while for others it could be several grams plus. The majority of people I have worked with often begin to experience more side effects if they try and exceed 1.5-2 grams of test per week. In other words, they feel so lethargic it's just not worth the extra gains they could make using more, not to mention the cost and possible long term health issues that could arise.

Hypothetically speaking, let's pretend your threshold is 1.5 grams of test enanthate per week along with 600 mgs of tren enanthate per week. Once you reach that point, you would revert back to lower dosages for reloads only when you felt burned out or was incapable of making further gains. The worst thing you can do when trying to make maximum gains is to revert back to low dosages (for example 500 mgs of test for 8 week reloads) if you are still growing using 1500 mgs of test per week. The time frame to revert back to a lower dose during a reload is a very individualistic matter. Hardcore competitors and those trying to gain as much size as humanly possible would keep reloading with the 1500 mgs of test and 600 mgs of tren for lengthy periods of time only to reduce dosages for 2 weeks after each 8 week reload. The guys who are not so hardcore may opt to alternate a high dosed reload with a lower dosed reload every other reload or so. For example, phase 1-500 mgs of test, phase 2- 1500mgs of test, phase 3-back to 500 mgs of test and so on!


*Note:* Giving blood every 3 months or so helps keep both hemocrit levels and blood pressure in check. These are the 2 most important things to watch!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie...questions from competitors at my gym...does cutting salt n water day before contest... make you more ripped or soft???


Everyone's reacts a little different due to their metabolism. The higher the metabolism the more carbs, water, fat and salt that's needed to fill out the muscles. 

To answer your question-Dropping all salt the day before a show causes you to look puffy not hard! When you drastically cut salt your body increases aldosterone levels (a hormone that causes subcutaneous water retention). In addition, salt helps glycogen to become absorbed in the muscles.

In regards to water, your muscle are mostly made of water so if you dehydrate yourself you will go most certainly go flat and look puffy. That's why so many people have screwed up their hard earned conditioning by taking diurectics.


A good plan is to cut water on friday evening before a saturday show. On the day of the show just sip as needed to fill out the muscles. The combination of carbs,fats, salt and water fill out the muscles on show day. Salt should never be maniplutated and you must not go into a show dehydrated! Not to mention it's very dangerous when hemocrit levels are high from taking all the anabolics. The combination of being dehydrated and having high hemocrit levels causes the blood to become sludgy and can cause a stroke. 

*Note:* All too often competitors talk about how they looked puffy and flat the day of the show even though they carb loaded 3 days prior. Following the show they go eat a cheat meal and they not only fill out but become harder and more dense. Why is this? It's because the cheat meal contained enough sodium ,fat and water to fill them out.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

thank you ronnie from everyone!!! best explaination we've ever heard...you really do know your shit bro...further questions...should diurectics ever be used??? should one carb deplete before 2-3 day carb load???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, ive finished my first 8 weeks of sus deca and dbol and im gonna start my 2 week downregulation but i was wondering whether using hcg in my next 8 week phase would be wise, or should it be left for pct after the entire 20 week cycle. *this is a decision you will have to make*. Because im taking high levels of test for essentially quite a long period of time i thought hcg maybe required as aprt of the cycle itself as well as the pct. *if you want to be 100% safe then go ahead and run 250 of hcg twice per week (500 total for entire 8 week reload then do full pct afterwards).* 
> also could you advise me how to cycle accutane - i know youve never used it personally but i thought you may know on how to use it for full effectiveness - i heard it can make your acne worse before it gets better after 5 months. From what i have seen, i would use 40-60 mgs of accutane for 3 months straight as it can permanently destroy all your flare ups.
> I really appreciate your advice.


answers above in bold.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thank you ronnie from everyone!!! Best explaination we've ever heard...you really do know your shit bro...further questions...should diurectics ever be used??? *i don't believe diuretics are ever needed to look your best! A strong anti-es like letro can be used during the last 2-3 weeks prior to a contest if you decide to keep testosterone in the equation on the day of the show. The body regulates itself by lowering water retention to a large degree when using testosterone long term (throughout 12 week contest prep). If you go with non-aromatizing drugs like tren/winnie/masteron there is no physiological reason you should hold noticeable amounts of water while on these drugs. Anti-es are safer and more predictable than diurectics from what i have seen. My observations have shown that cutting water the night before a show along with some letro is best for drying out while remaining full. Diurectics like dyazide can work when used with precision (especially when using test going into show) but you always run the risk of going flat so I would just learn to peak without diurectics.* Should one carb deplete before 2-3 day carb load???*if you mean should one go into ketosis before carbing loading, then the answer is no. You should already be carb depleted enough by just taking in fewer carbs/calories. You should never do anything drastic as it will sabatoge rather than help! Carb loading is for athletes more so than bodybuilder's. Too many carbs late in the game causes you to spill over. I believe if you plan to do a big carb load it's safer if done earlier in the week to allow water retention to dissapate*.


answers above in bold.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

as always...great info ronnie..thank you!!!

starting slingshot cutting program...we need recommendations on sets...reps..rest periods between sets...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> as always...great info ronnie..thank you!!!
> 
> starting slingshot cutting program...we need recommendations on sets...reps..rest periods between sets...


1) I have my clients max out work sets for major muscle group when cutting for a show! This means 12 sets per major body part like arms, chest, delts, quads, etc. I usually do only 8 for back width and 8 for back thickness which is actually 16 sets total for back. Some have went as high as 24 sets total. A high amount of intense work sets will burn off more calories/body fat.

2) Reps stay around 10 and above! I do not go over 15 unless its calves, abs or forearms. I sometimes hit the 20 rep mark on those movements. Higher reps in the 10-15 range helps prevent injury when less water and fat is cushioning your joints during a dieting phase.

3) Rest between sets remains the same! If you try and move faster between sets while dieting down for a show it will cause you to use a lot less weight-hence you will lose density. Forget super-sets and such!

----------


## Coca Cola

> Everyone eventually reaches a threshold they feel confortable with in regards to reaching a maximum dosage for gaining size. For some it's only 750 mgs of test per week while for others it could be several grams plus. The majority of people I have worked with often begin to experience more side effects if they try and exceed 1.5-2 grams of test per week. In other words, they feel so lethargic it's just not worth the extra gains they could make using more, not to mention the cost and possible long term health issues that could arise.


Ronnie, when a person max out their testosterone dosing threshold at only 750mg/week, what kinda strategy can this person use to make even greater gains? 

Is it time to introduce second AAS compound (i.e tren , deca , eq, winstrol ) to their stack? Will the addition of the second compound be considered as a way to get around the maximum threshold of testosterone that the body can handle?

Or

Its a better idea for this person to add in GH and/or Slin instead of adding another AAS into the mix?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Coca Cola;5062345]Ronnie, when a person max out their testosterone dosing threshold at only 750mg/week, what kinda strategy can this person use to make even greater gains? *Add more test or another anabolic.* 

Is it time to introduce second AAS compound (i.e tren , deca , eq, winstrol ) to their stack? *Yes* Will the addition of the second compound be considered as a way to get around the maximum threshold of testosterone that the body can handle? *Yes. Test and Tren combined are the two most effective anabolic steroids!*
Or

Its a better idea for this person to add in GH and/or Slin instead of adding another AAS into the mix? *GH would be the next step after adding a second anabolic. Insulin would be used as a last resort effort due to it's potential risk. I personally would not use insulin unless I had a chance of going to a very high level in competitive bodybuilding.To be more specific; TEST, GH AND INSULIN would provide more results than TEST and TREN but you would need a lot of money to get enough GH and insulin can be dangerous![/*QUOTE]ANSWERS ABOVE IN BOLD

----------


## Archangel.

Hi Ron, I just read your post here twice and I have a q for you. Could you do this sort of blast (reload for 8 weeks then deload for 2) with the oral PH epistane or would it be unsafe and why? If not, how long could I reload on it before I did my deload? I ask because I know orals are worse on your system. I have some epi on hand right now, so it would be great to hear your advice. During the deload should I or would it be neccessary/beneficial to PCT with nolva and something like PCT assist? If not, what would you recommend? Thanks very much, this is a great post.

----------


## Coca Cola

> Originally Posted by Coca Cola
> 
> 
> Ronnie, when a person max out their testosterone dosing threshold at only 750mg/week, what kinda strategy can this person use to make even greater gains? *Add more test or another anabolic.* 
> 
> Is it time to introduce second AAS compound (i.e tren , deca , eq, winstrol ) to their stack? *Yes* Will the addition of the second compound be considered as a way to get around the maximum threshold of testosterone that the body can handle? *Yes. Test and Tren combined are the two most effective anabolic steroids!*
> Or
> 
> Its a better idea for this person to add in GH and/or Slin instead of adding another AAS into the mix? *GH would be the next step after adding a second anabolic. Insulin would be used as a last resort effort due to it's potential risk. I personally would not use insulin unless I had a chance of going to a very high level in competitive bodybuilding.To be more specific; TEST, GH AND INSULIN would provide more results than TEST and TREN but you would need a lot of money to get enough GH and insulin can be dangerous![/*QUOTE]ANSWERS ABOVE IN BOLD


Great info Ronnie! Thanks a lot for sharing with us!

I'm not sure on your view regarding oral steroids , do u prefer to avoid them completely, and stick to injectables? 

Or do u regularly cycle them from time to time? if you do, what is the reason that make you choose to use oral compounds?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron, i just read your post here twice and i have a q for you. Could you do this sort of blast (reload for 8 weeks then deload for 2) with the oral ph epistane or would it be unsafe and why? *yes, you could. I would recommend a 20 week cycle (2 Slingshot phases-containing 2-8 week reloads and 2-2 week deloads before doing a full pct.*  if not, how long could i reload on it before i did my deload? I ask because i know orals are worse on your system. I have some epi on hand right now, so it would be great to hear your advice. During the deload should i or would it be neccessary/beneficial to pct with nolva and something like pct assist? *during deloads i would simply cut epistane dosage by half. It would be a good idea to double the dosages used during the first reload when you enter the second reload.*  if not, what would you recommend? *wait and do full pct after going through 2 slingshot anabolic phases (20 weeks total).* thanks very much, this is a great post.


answers above.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great info ronnie! Thanks a lot for sharing with us!
> 
> I'm not sure on your view regarding oral steroids , do u prefer to avoid them completely, and stick to injectables?* injectables are superior but some people do very well on orals. I avoid orals because they lower my libido and make me very lethargic. The only oral i use is winstrol and thats just 4 weeks before a show.* 
> 
> or do u regularly cycle them from time to time? *a lot of people i train make great gains on anadrol and d-bol (especially strength gains)*. If you do, what is the reason that make you choose to use oral compounds?* people choose orals because they get tired of jabbing themselves with a needle and for some d-bol and anadrol provides better strength gains than injectables like testosterone . TREN/TEST/D-BOL OR TREN/TEST/DROL packs on a lot of size/strength for those who can tolerate the side efects.*


 answers above in bold.

----------


## Coca Cola

> answers above in bold.


Thanks Bro! All your answers are much appreciated! 

I really has learned a lot from you even though I've only been here for a short time.. Looking forward to continue learning from you!  :Smilie:

----------


## Yellow

Hi ronnie...
You're really a legend and an expert with lots of experiences and knowledge.

I'm new here. This is my first post in this forum.
I have been lurking, reading and learning a lot from this forum but I never post. 

I have done many cycles before. All with oral steroids and PH/designer steroids for many years. I have done dbol , winstrol , p-plex, m-drol, tren xtreme, epi. Both stacked and standalone cycle. I did each for 6-12 weeks depends on the need (I compete for men body fitness class). 

I know that orals are dangerous so that I want to stick with injectables for the next. But I still have lots of oral compound. 
Here are my stockpile : lots of pink thai anabol (600ish tablets), 1 bottle of M1T, 1 bottle of winstrol, 3 bottles of tren xtreme, 2 bottles of p-plex, 1 bottle of m-drol, 4 bottle of epi, 2 bottles of propadrol and 1 bottle of methyl-XT.
From now on, I just use oral as a kickstart only.

Based on what I have read in this thread, from now on I will use injectables as a base and oral just as a kickstart.
I am planning 20 weeks slingshot cycle as you recommend for beginner like me. I am starting the cycle in April. Now I have finished my 4 weeks PCT and I want to go completely OFF from any anabolics for 10 weeks and then start cycle again.

My cycle plan:
Week 1-4: 40mg Epi per day (4caps)
Week 1-8: 500mg Test Enanthate per week (twice shot EW)
Week 9-10: 250mg Test Enanthate per week (twice shot EW)

Week 11-14: 30mg D-bol per day (6 tabs)
Week 11-18: 500mg Test Enanthate per week (twice shot EW)
Week 11-18: 60mg Propadrol per day (2 caps)
Week 19-20: 250mg Test Enanthate per week (twice shot EW)

Note: I use HCG 500IU per week (twice shot) during reload and 1000IU per week during deload (twice shot). Then do PCT for 4 weeks consist of clomid.

I'm gonna OFF for 10 weeks after each 20 weeks slingshot cycle then recommencing.
What do you think of my plan?

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you that I choose epi for my first kicktstart because my company I work for do general check-up/bloodtest (routine every june) to all employees. I think I choose epi because it's milder on the liver and lipid panel than the other oral compound like dbol, m-drol, p-plex, M1T.
Previously, I planned to do dbol for the first kickstart and M1T for the second one.
Do you have any suggestions / opinions to me?

For first reload, I just want to use test as base because I want to really feel and know about test.
Would it be a good idea to stack Test Enanthate with Propadrol throughout second reload? Propadrol is non-methylated compound.
How bad does non-methyled compound do to lipid panel?

Thank you very much for reading my post, ronnie.
I am looking forward to hearing from you.

I'm sorry if I write too much because I am new here and I want to explain my history.

----------


## Archangel.

> answers above.


At the end of the 20 weeks (2 reloads and 2 deloads) you advise to do a full PCT. How long should i pct for and with what products and what amounts? All ive ever used for pct is nolva and pct assist, but i would like to hear your opinion. Also, how should i dose the epi throughout the 20 weeks? Ive done 1 prior cycle of h- DROL 50,50,75,75,75,75 with great results in IMO, i weigh 190 at 5,7, been lifting for 12 years if you need to know. What should i do if I develop signs of gyno? Cease use, add in nolva?? Im not sure here. Im just doing my h-work, as im a member of prohormoneforum, and all those guys over there say never to exceed 4 weeks on epi, why do they say that? Are they just freaked out? Thanks so much Ron

----------


## NotThatBig1

Hey, read your thread with great interest and this is a good oppertunity to ask someone who really knows, not just the "guys" at the gym  :Wink:  

I have not done a cycle for 10 years, I am 33 now and have been off and on training for a longer period. 2 years off now due to insane working hours and traveling. Quit that job and now have the time to workout again. However, during the time working I have gained som kg's, weighing in at 97kg now and 183cm tall. My ideal weight is 79/80. I have now been at the gym for 2months and are back in the game somewhat. Serious with the workouts, and gaining good results. Most shocking is that now, I am stronger then before  :Smilie:  

However, the reason for me to write here is this. I want to kick it off with a cycle. Get a boost in my search for a leaner and better body. I will never wish again to be as big as I have been when I was younger, but I want a smooth, lean body. So I have figured this out:

week 1 - 8 400mg Primobolan EW
week 1 - 8 250mg Test E/C ew
week 2 - 8 40mg Winstrol ED
week 8 - 12 20mg Nolvadex ed
week 16 bloodsamples

This because I want to diet for 10 weeks, 2 post cycle and under cycle. I dont want to be bloat, I dont want to grow much, just a little bit. I want a firm, hard body. I want little to none side effects, thus, trying to reduce the dosage. I also want a cycle that keeps the gains, not gainging 15kg's and pissing out 75% after cycle. I rather gain 2 - 4kg muscle weight and keep it. 

So if you have the time. What do you think of the cycle??

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> 1) I have my clients max out work sets for major muscle group when cutting for a show! This means 12 sets per major body part like arms, chest, delts, quads, etc. I usually do only 8 for back width and 8 for back thickness which is actually 16 sets total for back. Some have went as high as 24 sets total. A high amount of intense work sets will burn off more calories/body fat.
> 
> 2) Reps stay around 10 and above! I do not go over 15 unless its calves, abs or forearms. I sometimes hit the 20 rep mark on those movements. Higher reps in the 10-15 range helps prevent injury when less water and fat is cushioning your joints during a dieting phase.
> 
> 3) Rest between sets remains the same! If you try and move faster between sets while dieting doen for a show it will cause you to use a lot less weight-hence you will lose density!


awesome info as always ronnie......do you think we competitors should start out with a keto diet when preparing for out show 12 week out....or... keep carb in????

----------


## AnimalJ

Been reading and learning for a long while. Gotta say amazing read, great info. Thanks man, its definitely making me think more of how i want to construct my cycle. I appreciate the time you put into your post. 

-Animal

----------


## AnimalJ

I would like your opinion on this if you would. iv been playing with the idea of doing a cycle for a while and i have dabled with pro hormones some orals and what not but am now ready to this. ill post my stats goals and available gear and perhaps you could bestow some wisdom upon me.

Stats: 5'9 Weight: 206 pounds %BF:14 
My goals are to shred up and maintain as much lean mass as possible and with the use of anabolics perhaps gain lean mass in the process. I am a very easy gainer if i eat protein and look at weight i tend to get mass, but cutting fat is a bit of an issue. Anyways id like to be around 202 at 6-8% somewhere in there so i know its all diet and cardio. I am currently on the anabolic diet which is a cyclical ketogenic diet as im sure you know. so in essence im not worried so much about getting bigger but am ready to take my physique to the next level in terms of quality. i do cardio 5-6 days a week sometimes twice a day and do intense weight training on a 4 day split. abs 3 times a week.

Anabolics available. Anavar , QV bold 200 (equipoise ) these are the 2 i would like to use seeing as they are the most mild in terms of side effects, what might you recommend for an 8 week cycle as far as dosage and inj times. or if you don't recommend it and you would recommend otter AAS what would you suggest? if its possible to run a cycle with these two i would like to as there so mild, if not i believe i can get test or deca , as i said side effects are a concern but i have accese to hcg , clomid and noval. one more thing if theres any supplements yo u reccomend to take with this cycle? looking forward to a responce (if i get one) and thank you for your time in advance. 

-Animal

----------


## Coca Cola

I've been reading your thread again, and in page 2:

http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=77

You mentioned that it is not necessary to wait for the long ester to clear before starting pct? Am I reading this correctly?

I had an experience of doing this, I was finishing a Test/Deca cycle and I went straight to pct a week after last shot. The last 2 weeks of the ON cycle i used hcg and i managed to swell up my balls back before entering pct. I continued my hcg treatment up until the first week of pct to maintain the full size while waiting for the clomid and nolva to fully saturate in my system, then week 2 onwards i stop completely.. My pct consist of 4 weeks of clomid 50mg/day and 4 weeks of nolva 20mg/day. But what happen afterwards was that my balls actually shrink again during second week pct.

So from this incident, I made an assumption what went wrong was the long ester hasn't clear up from the last injection, and it continually suppress my HPTA even though I'm already on PCT.

This experience kinda draws attention to your statement where it is not necessary to wait until the ester clear up, if your statement is true, then what do u think went wrong, how did I end up shrinking again during pct even though i enter with full size (up to week 1 pct)?

Is it cause by the long ester (sustanon & deca) that has not clear up?

or could it be because of the use of hcg during pct?

or some other reason which i'm unsure of?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie...
> You're really a legend and an expert with lots of experiences and knowledge.
> 
> I'm new here. This is my first post in this forum.
> I have been lurking, reading and learning a lot from this forum but i never post. 
> 
> I have done many cycles before. All with oral steroids and ph/designer steroids for many years. I have done dbol , winstrol , p-plex, m-drol, tren xtreme, epi. Both stacked and standalone cycle. I did each for 6-12 weeks depends on the need (i compete for men body fitness class).* if you want something that is going to build muscle like real steroids, then you will have to get real steroids. Real anabolic steroids offers much better gains than pro-hormones and have less side effects. Most pro-hormones are converted around less than 10% which makes them not as effective as anabolic steroid .
> *
> 
> ...


answers/questions above in bold.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> At the end of the 20 weeks (2 reloads and 2 deloads) you advise to do a full PCT. How long should i pct for and with what products and what amounts? *full pct:
> 
> Hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
> clomid 50 mgs twice per day for 4 weeks
> nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks* 
> All ive ever used for pct is nolva and pct assist, but i would like to hear your opinion. Also, how should i dose the epi throughout the 20 weeks?* First reload about 30 per day, second reload about 50 per day and 10 mgs during both deloads.* Ive done 1 prior cycle of h- DROL 50,50,75,75,75,75 with great results in IMO, i weigh 190 at 5,7, been lifting for 12 years if you need to know. What should i do if I develop signs of gyno? Cease use, add in nolva?? Just add in nolvadex . Im just doing my h-work, as im a member of prohormoneforum, and all those guys over there say never to exceed 4 weeks on epi, why do they say that? *A major reason people never see good results with pro-hormones is they never use them for long enough periods. I've seen many people need 8 weeks (not 4 weeks) of taking 50 mgs of d-bol daily to make good gains.* Are they just freaked out? *Yes!* Thanks so much Ron


Answers above in bold!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey, read your thread with great interest and this is a good oppertunity to ask someone who really knows, not just the "guys" at the gym  
> 
> i have not done a cycle for 10 years, i am 33 now and have been off and on training for a longer period. 2 years off now due to insane working hours and traveling. Quit that job and now have the time to workout again. However, during the time working i have gained som kg's, weighing in at 97kg now and 183cm tall. My ideal weight is 79/80. I have now been at the gym for 2months and are back in the game somewhat. Serious with the workouts, and gaining good results. Most shocking is that now, i am stronger then before  
> 
> however, the reason for me to write here is this. I want to kick it off with a cycle. Get a boost in my search for a leaner and better body. I will never wish again to be as big as i have been when i was younger, but i want a smooth, lean body. So i have figured this out:
> 
> Week 1 - 8 400mg primobolan ew
> week 1 - 8 250mg test e/c ew
> week 2 - 8 40mg winstrol ed
> ...


answer above in bold.

----------


## NotThatBig1

> answer above in bold.


Wow, so 8 weeks on the given cycle is to little? Do I really need to stack for 20 weeks, or did I missunderstand you now?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> awesome info as always ronnie......do you think we competitors should start out with a keto diet when preparing for out show 12 week out....or... keep carb in????


*You should always keep carbs in the diet when possible because they produce glucose (your bodies preferred source of energy) and prevent muscle break down. Ketosis is best used as a tool if needed to get off stubborn fat that remains after slowly tapering carbs. Some prefer to do ketogenic throughout most of their diet because they cannot control carb cravings unless they totally eliminate them from their diet.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i would like your opinion on this if you would. Iv been playing with the idea of doing a cycle for a while and i have dabled with pro hormones some orals and what not but am now ready to this. Ill post my stats goals and available gear and perhaps you could bestow some wisdom upon me.
> 
> Stats: 5'9 weight: 206 pounds %bf:14 
> my goals are to shred up and maintain as much lean mass as possible and with the use of anabolics perhaps gain lean mass in the process. I am a very easy gainer if i eat protein and look at weight i tend to get mass, but cutting fat is a bit of an issue. Anyways id like to be around 202 at 6-8% somewhere in there so i know its all diet and cardio. I am currently on the anabolic diet which is a cyclical ketogenic diet as im sure you know. *IMO GOING IN AND OUT OF KETOSIS ON THIS ANABOLIC DIET IS NOT GOOD!* So in essence im not worried so much about getting bigger but am ready to take my physique to the next level in terms of quality. I do cardio 5-6 days a week sometimes twice a day and do intense weight training on a 4 day split. Abs 3 times a week.
> 
> Anabolics available. Anavar , qv bold 200 (equipoise ) these are the 2 i would like to use seeing as they are the most mild in terms of side effects, what might you recommend for an 8 week cycle as far as dosage and inj times. *Your going to need testosterone in any cycle as a base. You will also need to run a 20 week slingshot cycle not an 8 week cycle for maximum results. It's not uncommon to have more side effects on eq (anxiety/high hemocrit levels) and var (lethargicnes/low sex drive) than when using straight testosterone. many options are available. You might try the cycle below with the compounds you mentioned:*
> *Phase 1:
> 8 week reload- anavar 40 mgs per day/test enatnthate 500 mgs per week divided into two weekly injections.
> 2 week deload- 250 mgs per week with 1 weekly injection.
> ...


answers above in bold

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Wow, so 8 weeks on the given cycle is to little? Do I really need to stack for 20 weeks, or did I missunderstand you now?


You read right! Go with 20 weeks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've been reading your thread again, and in page 2:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=77
> 
> You mentioned that it is not necessary to wait for the long ester to clear before starting pct? Am I reading this correctly?
> 
> I had an experience of doing this, I was finishing a Test/Deca cycle and I went straight to pct a week after last shot. The last 2 weeks of the ON cycle i used hcg and i managed to swell up my balls back before entering pct. I continued my hcg treatment up until the first week of pct to maintain the full size while waiting for the clomid and nolva to fully saturate in my system, then week 2 onwards i stop completely.. My pct consist of 4 weeks of clomid 50mg/day and 4 weeks of nolva 20mg/day. But what happen afterwards was that my balls actually shrink again during second week pct.
> 
> So from this incident, I made an assumption what went wrong was the long ester hasn't clear up from the last injection, and it continually suppress my HPTA even though I'm already on PCT.
> ...


*If your shut down, your shut down, so the compounds used will not matter! Everyone's body reacts a little differently when coming off steroids and pro-hormones. For example, I once read in a muscle magazine were Lee Priest claimed PCT was a complete waste of money for his body. He's not alone! Arnold never did PCT and some simply can't afford it as it can cost more than their cycles.

I'm all for PCT as a whole, don't get me wrong but throughout the years I have seen 
people who did not seem to benefit one iota from PCT. They never had any negative side effects coming off steroids (including no or a low sex drive) or the PCT did nothing noticeable to help them recover faster or keep more gains. However, some of these people did taper their dosages all the way down to 100 mgs of test enanthate per week before going off. Some believe post cycle therapy puts too much strain on the recovery of their own axis so they just taper. I've seen some use hcg during cycles but not use it after coming off steroids and they claimed they did fine. Some use proviron to deal with a lower sex drive for a few days as well. That said, we all respond a bit differently. You might be one of these people who would benefit using 500 ius of HCG per week during the 2 week deloads. If that does not work you could always use 500 ius per week throughout your entire cycle. My experince has shown that many will experience desensitized testes to some degree over a 20 week Slingshot Anabolic Cycle. Postponing HCG usage until the end of a 20 weeker can increases some peoples need for a larger amount of HCG at the finish line. If you are one of the unlucky ones who do not bounce back well you will more than likely do better with lower/more frequent injections of HCG. By doing so you will help mimic your body’s natural LH release.* 


*NOTE:* *At the end of the 20 week Slingshot Cycle, you'll want to stop the HCG as the slow acting steroids such as test enanthate clear the system. When doing a FULL PCT it's a good plan to start HCG 1 week after your last testosterone injection. Test leaves the system in two weeks making week 21 a good time to start HCG injections. This is 1 week after final deload after having done a 20 week Slingshot cycle. This allows for an even clearance in hormonal levels, while initiating FSH and LH production to begin stimulating your testes to produce testosterone. Recovery doesn’t begin while you are on HCG but after you quit using HCG since your body will not release its own LH until the HCG gets out of your system. Utilizing HCG during a steroid cycle will help prevent testicular degeneration if that's an issue for you!*

----------


## NotThatBig1

> You read right! Go with 20 weeks.


Ok! Thanks, real nice that you take your time answering!! Legend!

PS! What about your opening post; 

KEEP ANABOLIC STEROID CYCLES/PRO-HORMONE CYCLES AT 8 WEEKS!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok! Thanks, real nice that you take your time answering!! Legend!
> 
> PS! What about your opening post; 
> 
> KEEP ANABOLIC STEROID CYCLES/PRO-HORMONE CYCLES AT 8 WEEKS!


In the statement above I am making reference to 8 week reloads as longer reloads make it much harder to make gains due to increases in myostatin levels. 

A 20 week Slingshot Cycle consist of:

Phase 1: 
Weeks 1-8 reload (more anabolics)
Weeks 9-10 deload (less anabolics)

Phase 2:
Weeks 11-18 reload (more anabolics)
Weeks 19-20 deload (less anabolics)
Weeks 21 PCT OPTIONAL

*NOTE: FULL PCT IS OPTIONAL AT WEEK 21 FOR THE MORE ADVANCED. ALL BEGINNERS SHOULD BEGIN FULL PCT AT WEEK 21.*

----------


## Archangel.

> Answers above in bold!


Thanks so much for the input Ron. Your help is greatly appreciated. As for the dosages you recommended, I only have 2 bottles of epi which dosed at your recommended 30/day, would only last the 1st 8 week reload. However, I also have 2 bottles of m14add, so could I use that for my 2nd reload? Which compound would be optimal 1st and which 2nd, and at what dosages for each? Also, would I still see good results in lean mass and strength with this 20 week blast if I am on a cutting diet (reduced carb, increased protein and healthy fats)?? I only consume 1750 cals a day 40p 40f 20c, or should i alter this and how?? Is hcg only injectable, or can i take it orally? I am trying to avoid pinning for personal life reasons Is there something else that could take its place ? Thank you very much Ron

----------


## Archangel.

> Answers above in bold!


Thanks so much for the input Ron. Your help is greatly appreciated. As for the dosages you recommended, I only have 2 bottles of epi which dosed at your recommended 30/day, would only last the 1st 8 week reload. However, I also have 2 bottles of m14add, so could I use that for my 2nd reload? Which compound would be optimal 1st and which 2nd, and at what dosages for each? Also, would I still see good results in lean mass and strength with this 20 week blast if I am on a cutting diet (reduced carb, increased protein and healthy fats)?? I only consume 1750 cals a day 40p 40f 20c, or should i alter this and how?? Is hcg only injectable, or can i take it orally? I am trying to avoid pinning for personal life reasons Is there something else that could take its place ? Thank you very much Ron

----------


## Coca Cola

> *If your shut down, your shut down, so the compounds used will not matter! Everyone's body reacts a little differently when coming off steroids and pro-hormones. For example, I once read in a muscle magazine were Lee Priest claimed PCT was a complete waste of money for his body. He's not alone! Arnold never did PCT and some simply can't afford it as it can cost more than their cycles.
> 
> I'm all for PCT as a whole, don't get me wrong but throughout the years I have seen 
> people who did not seem to benefit one iota from PCT. They never had any negative side effects coming off steroids (including no or a low sex drive) or the PCT did nothing noticeable to help them recover faster or keep more gains. However, some of these people did taper their dosages all the way down to 100 mgs of test enanthate per week before going off. Some believe post cycle therapy puts too much strain on the recovery of their own axis so they just taper. I've seen some use hcg during cycles but not use it after coming off steroids and they claimed they did fine. Some use proviron to deal with a lower sex drive for a few days as well. That said, we all respond a bit differently. You might be one of these people who would benefit using 500 ius of HCG per week during the 2 week deloads. If that does not work you could always use 500 ius per week throughout your entire cycle. My experince has shown that many will experience desensitized testes to some degree over a 20 week Slingshot Anabolic Cycle. Postponing HCG usage until the end of a 20 weeker can increases some peoples need for a larger amount of HCG at the finish line. If you are one of the unlucky ones who do not bounce back well you will more than likely do better with lower/more frequent injections of HCG. By doing so you will help mimic your body’s natural LH release.* 
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* *At the end of the 20 week Slingshot Cycle, you'll want to stop the HCG as the slow acting steroids such as test enanthate clear the system. When doing a FULL PCT it's a good plan to start HCG 1 week after your last testosterone injection. Test leaves the system in two weeks making week 21 a good time to start HCG injections. This is 1 week after final deload after having done a 20 week Slingshot cycle. This allows for an even clearance in hormonal levels, while initiating FSH and LH production to begin stimulating your testes to produce testosterone. Recovery doesn’t begin while you are on HCG but after you quit using HCG since your body will not release its own LH until the HCG gets out of your system. Utilizing HCG during a steroid cycle will help prevent testicular degeneration if that's an issue for you!*


Damn Ron! Thank you so much for such a detailed explanation! You're awesome!

For my next cycle I will follow your advice, I will use HCG throughout the 20 week cycle.

Just one last thing I need to make sure from you, if I do such protocol where I use the HCG all the way through, and succesfully prevent testicular shrinkage, is it still required to do your aggressive pct where you recommend to take HCG 2500iu EOD for the first 2 weeks of pct + 4 weeks of Clomid 50mg/day + 4 weeks of Nolva 20mg/day? Would that be an overkill?

Can I just use Clomid 50mg ED for 4 weeks instead, and leave out the HCG and the Nolva?

----------


## bunz

im pretty new to the steroid world and have tried anavar . I am currently on my third time and would like to know what is the max length to stay on it? I do have a thyroid problem and would like to add clen to my routine but am scared how it will aftect that. Do you know how this will interact with fertility also later down the road? Also primo...what are your thoughts? thanx

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie I was recently doing deadlifts for my back day with a old time powerlifter, I'm a bodybuilder and deadlifts are my main excersize for back during reload or deload... I know it is one of the main power moves and he's telling me that's the only way it should be treated not going over like 4 reps... He will only do 1rep no matter what. And I've been using squats/benchpress/deadlifts as my main 3 for overall development. But now he's telling me if you want the thickness or width in your back deadlifts will work all those muscles but is for power, if you want a thicker/wider back you have to row or pull ups. What's your opinion on this? Should I still be doing deadlifts at the beginning if my workout for the best back development? Im also following your slingshot training program with deadlifts as my first excersize doing 4-6reps for the first set 8-10reps for the next 2... Then 12-15reps for the last set then will go onto rows or pull ups. Let me know what you think to get the best development.

----------


## biggerguns

This slingshot method works!! Im glad i got my gear 2 weeks before ronnie posted this thread. Im only doing 7week reload and 2 week deload. Since this is also my 1st cycle i started with 400mg testE weekly and bridged for the deload on the first phase. 2nd phase is 600mg 7 weeks then bridge again. 3rd and last phase will be 800mg 7 weeks and then full PCT of nolva and clomid. I've been taking nolva 5mg ED and finasteride 2mg ED since day one. Im gaining at the rate of 1pound a week so far and have become more vascular. Everytime i go i add more weight to my exercises. I was a bit skeptical about the deload phase but it really seemed to make me more vascular with the lighter weights and higher reps. The deload timing was perfect for the muscles to recup. Body felt fresh and rested for phase#2. The vascularity has stayed now that im lifting heavy again in the reload phase#2. Im 11 weaks in.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> damn ron! Thank you so much for such a detailed explanation! You're awesome!
> 
> For my next cycle i will follow your advice, i will use hcg throughout the 20 week cycle.
> 
> Just one last thing i need to make sure from you, if i do such protocol where i use the hcg all the way through, and succesfully prevent testicular shrinkage, is it still required to do your aggressive pct where you recommend to take hcg 2500iu eod for the first 2 weeks of pct + 4 weeks of clomid 50mg/day + 4 weeks of nolva 20mg/day? Would that be an overkill? *yes, that would be overkill. When using 500 ius of hcg per week (though two weekly injection of 250 ius) throughout entire cycle (starting hcg 1 week after first injection) you'll want to stop the hcg before you start pct with clomid/nolva so your leydig cells will begin to become sensitized to your lh production. At the end of the 20 week slingshot cycle, stop using hcg 1 week before the test enanthate clears your system. Once again this is week 21! This produces a more even clearance in hormonal levels, while initiating fsh and lh production so testes will start producing test once again.* 
> 
> can i just use clomid 50mg ed for 4 weeks instead, and leave out the hcg and the nolva? *you could get by with clomid only if desired but it's best to use nolva for optimal results*.


Answers above in bold.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks so much for the input ron. Your help is greatly appreciated. As for the dosages you recommended, i only have 2 bottles of epi which dosed at your recommended 30/day, would only last the 1st 8 week reload. However, i also have 2 bottles of m14add, so could i use that for my 2nd reload? *yes!* which compound would be optimal 1st and which 2nd, and at what dosages for each? *either way will be fine. Run all 4 bottles of pro-hormones during the span of 2-8 week reloads. Cut doses in half during deloads* also, would i still see good results in lean mass and strength with this 20 week blast if i am on a cutting diet (reduced carb, increased protein and healthy fats)?? *you'll see more leaness than strength if you cut carbs* . I only consume 1750 cals a day 40p 40f 20c, or should i alter this and how?? *i would take in around 250 grams of clean carbs per day, around 30 grams of healthy fat and the rest of your diet should be protein if you are wanting to lean out while gaining some mass. It's impossible for me to say how many calories you need because everyones metabolism/activitiy levels vary but for gaining size you may want to make an increase of at least 500 cals and go from there.* is hcg only injectable, or can i take it orally? Injctable only i am trying to avoid pinning for personal life reasons is there something else that could take its place ? Nothank you very much ron


 answers above in bold

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im pretty new to the steroid world and have tried anavar. I am currently on my third time and would like to know what is the max length to stay on it? I do have a thyroid problem and would like to add clen to my routine but am scared how it will aftect that. Do you know how this will interact with fertility also later down the road? Also primo...what are your thoughts? thanx


I would not risk clen with a thyroid problem! Talk to a doctor before going that route just to be safe. 

You can run var for a lengthy period of time without any problems. I woud start with a 20 week slingshot beginners cycle with a var only if thats what you are dead set on using, then do a full pct. Any anabolic can interfere with fertility. This is why so many run HCG . Primo, like var is best for females but it works some for males. Test is Best for males!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Juicedupmonkey;5068048]Ronnie I was recently doing deadlifts for my back day with a old time powerlifter, I'm a bodybuilder and deadlifts are my main excersize for back during reload or deload... I know it is one of the main power moves and he's telling me that's the only way it should be treated not going over like 4 reps... He will only do 1rep no matter what. TELL YOUR POWERLIFTING BUDDY THAT YOU ARE A BODYBUILDER AND YOU ARE MORE CONCERNED WITH GAINS IN MUSCLE MASS THAN GAINS IN PURE STRENGTH. STRENGTH GAINS ARE MADE BEST WITH 1-5 REPS WITH 2-4 BEING OPTIMAL. TELL HIM 1 REP SETS ARE NOT AS GOOD AS TWO REP SETS FOR GAINING STRENGTH BECAUSE IT TAKES ONE REP JUST TO FIND YOUR GROOVE! And I've been using squats/benchpress/deadlifts as my main 3 for overall development. But now he's telling me if you want the thickness or width in your back deadlifts will work all those muscles but is for power, if you want a thicker/wider back you have to row or pull ups. What's your opinion on this? *PULLDOWNS/CHINS AND VARIOUS ROWS ARE BEST FOR OVERALL LAT DEVELOPMENT. THESE EXERCISES SHOULD MAKE UP THE CORE OF YOUR ROUTINE. DEADLIFTS ARE PRIMARYILY A LOWER BACK/QUAD EXERCISE WITH SOME TRAP STIMULATION THROUGH A STATIC CONTRACTION*. Should I still be doing deadlifts at the beginning if my workout for the best back development? *YOU CAN DO THEM IN ANY ORDER YOU CHOOSE BUT I PREFER THE WAY ARNOLD DID THEM. HE DID HIS BACK WIDTH EXERCISES LIKE CHINS AND PULLDOWNS FIRST, THEN DID HIS DEADLIFTS BEFORE MOVING TO ROWING MOVEMENTS. GETTING THE V-TAPER IS KEY AND DOING DEAD-LIFTS BEFORE LAT WIDTH EXERCISES IS NOT OPTIMAL UNLESS YOUR A POWERLIFTER*. Im also following your slingshot training program with deadlifts as my first excersize doing 4-6reps for the first set 8-10reps for the next 2... Then 12-15reps for the last set then will go onto rows or pull ups. Let me know what you think to get the best development.*I WOULD FORGET THE 12-15 REPS AND STAY AROUND 8-10 AFTER THE 4-6 REP POWER-SET AS GOING OVER 10 CAN WIND YOU TOO MUCH WHEN DEADLIFTING FOR MUSCLE MASS. 10-15 REPS WOULD BE IDEA WHEN CUTTING.[/*QUOTE]ANSWERS ABOVE IN BOLD.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This slingshot method works!! Im glad i got my gear 2 weeks before ronnie posted this thread. Im only doing 7week reload and 2 week deload. Since this is also my 1st cycle i started with 400mg testE weekly and bridged for the deload on the first phase. 2nd phase is 600mg 7 weeks then bridge again. 3rd and last phase will be 800mg 7 weeks and then full PCT of nolva and clomid. I've been taking nolva 5mg ED and finasteride 2mg ED since day one. Im gaining at the rate of 1pound a week so far and have become more vascular. Everytime i go i add more weight to my exercises. I was a bit skeptical about the deload phase but it really seemed to make me more vascular with the lighter weights and higher reps. The deload timing was perfect for the muscles to recup. Body felt fresh and rested for phase#2. The vascularity has stayed now that im lifting heavy again in the reload phase#2. Im 11 weaks in.


Glad to hear Slingshot Training is working well for you. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Coca Cola

> Answers above in bold.


Thank you once again for the clarification!  :Smilie: 

I'm now ready to try out your Slingshot Cycling combine with Slingshot Training! I'll start out the slingshot training naturally first though, then a few months from now, I'll start the cycle.  :Smilie:

----------


## blitzkrieg1985

great post !!

I am planning to do the following cycle:-

Weeks 1-10: Test E 250mg x2 per week (500mg total) [Reload]
Weeks 5-11: hCG 250iu x 2 per week [Deload]
Weeks 12+: Nolva 40/20/20/20/10+Aromasin 10/5/5/5/5/5 [PCT]

I just want to do a single cycle of test...do you think the above is well laid out?

I will be using the slingshot training program..

Also, I just did a H-drol solo cycle ( which was my firs cycle) and my PCT ends today..My libido didn't suffer any setback during the entire cycle, i made some average gains which i wasn't satisfied with much...is there anything wrong if i begin my test cycle next month (i.e. a break of 1month)

any changes to be made to my cycle ronnie?


thanks!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...the competitors at my gym... are quite interested in knowing how many sets per each body part you be doing precontest.... when is show date>>>...

----------


## Archangel.

> answers above in bold


You're a great help Ron, I'm formulating a great blast with all of your knowledge. A couple more Q's

How important is it exactly to run hcg during PCT? I have nolva and clomid, but I'm not sure where to get hcg? Please be brutally honest with this answer, as I don't want to seriously F up my PCT. Will I be fine with just nolva and clomid?

Is hcg strictly injectable?? Or can I get an oral form? Or is there another oral compound that could take the place of hcg??

Could you please help me structure a good, solid shoulder routine that I can utilize throughout my reloads and deloads? I don't have genetically strong shoulders, so I'm not a fan of overhead pressing of any form, as it never seems to work well for me. 

Thanks a million Ron.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great post !!
> 
> I am planning to do the following cycle:-
> 
> weeks 1-10: Test e 250mg x2 per week (500mg total) [reload]
> weeks 5-11: Hcg 250iu x 2 per week [deload]
> weeks 12+: Nolva 40/20/20/20/10+aromasin 10/5/5/5/5/5 [pct]
> 
> i just want to do a single cycle of test...do you think the above is well laid out?* i would go with a 20 week cycle. Might as well do it right if you are going to do it at all! You will be dissapointed with the results of an 8 week cycle imo.*
> ...


answers above.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...the competitors at my gym... are quite interested in knowing how many sets per each body part you be doing precontest.... when is show date>>>...


Show date is June 5th.
I just turned 44 so at my age I do not recover as well joint wise of cns wise so I cannot do 12 sets per major body part without becoming over-trained. My pre-contest schedule stays the same as my off-season schedule:

*EACH SET TAKEN TO FAILURE (WARM UP SETS NOT INCLUDED)*

*Chest 9 sets 3 exercises
Lats 12 sets 4 exercises
Shoulders 9 sets 3 exercises
Biceps 8 sets 2 exercises
Triceps 9 sets 3 exercises
Quads 10 sets 3 exercises
Hams 6 sets 2 exercises
Calves 6 sets 1 exercise
Abs 6 sets 1 exercise
Traps 6 sets 1 exercise
Forearms 6 sets 2 exercises*

----------


## RANA

I have to say I am extremely impressed by your post regarding your reload/reload cycle.

I am looking on running my prop/tren cycle again. So would it look something like this? I like to keep my test lower then my tren. Is running Tren A this long too long?

1-8 wks
50mg ED prop
100mg ED tren A

9-10
25mg ED prop
50mg ED tren A (or drop it for this 2 wk phase?)

11-18 wks
50mg ED prop
100mg ED tren A

wk 19 start my 4 week PCT
Add HCG for PCT?

Also I might want to add either Halo or Anavar , should I look at running that the last 6 weeks of 13-18?

I would like to know your thoughts. Thank you in advance

----------


## blitzkrieg1985

> answers above.


thank you so much for the answers ronnie..based on your advice, I planned out the following cycle, please critique it:

Week 1-8: Reload Test-E [500mg]
Week 9-10: Deload Test-E [250mg]
Week 11-18: Reload Test-E [500mg]
Week 19-20: Reload Test-E [250mg]

Week 21 I begin my PCT: Could you please recommend me the dosages and duration for Nolva,clomid and Hcg 

The above cycle demands 9000mg test-E or 36ml test-E at 250mg/ml.
I am on a budget and wanted to complete my cycle with 2 bottles of test-E (10 ml, 250mg/ml), 1 vial of HCG (5000iu)

Could you recommend me something on those lines?? 

Thanks !!!

----------


## Yellow

> hi ronnie...
> You're really a legend and an expert with lots of experiences and knowledge.
> 
> I'm new here. This is my first post in this forum.
> I have been lurking, reading and learning a lot from this forum but i never post. 
> 
> I have done many cycles before. All with oral steroids and ph/designer steroids for many years. I have done dbol , winstrol , p-plex, m-drol, tren xtreme, epi. Both stacked and standalone cycle. I did each for 6-12 weeks depends on the need (i compete for men body fitness class). *if you want something that is going to build muscle like real steroids, then you will have to get real steroids. Real anabolic steroids offers much better gains than pro-hormones and have less side effects. Most pro-hormones are converted around less than 10% which makes them not as effective as anabolic steroid.*
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Thank you very much for your answers and attention, ronnie.
I greatly appreaciate it.

I'm gonna start my cycle on 11th of April, 2010. 
Sunday morning and wednesday evening test E injections.

The company's bloodwork will be taken in june. I can't get the exact date of it. Probably at the beginning or in the middle of june.
The bloodwork will take kidney, liver panel, lipid profile, blood glucose level, uric acid, triglycerides and some other general values. 

For the first reload, I am planning to use oral just as a kickstart for 4-5 weeks. But I still get confused whether to take dbol / epi as the compound.

Thank You very much, ronnie...
I am looking forward to hearing from you...

God Bless U and fam...

----------


## ricky23

hi ron, approaching my second phase of the 20 week cycle - just completed dbol sustanon and deca , my plan was to use tri-test, tren and anadrol for my second phase (i agree that subsituting the compounds used would not normally have a significant bearing on gains as suggested in anabolics 9th edition) but i feel that the esthers of tri-test and tri-tren would complement each other better than sust and deca as they are long esthered. anyway, i was thinking of using primpbolan instead of anadrol for quality muscle gains and minimal water retention.
so - 1000mg test, 400-600 tren, 600-800 primo.
using hcg during the cycle aswell as after for pct.
what do you think?
thanks.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...doing extra work sets really bring up weak body parts... or... myth???

----------


## Coca Cola

> ronnie...doing extra work sets really bring up weak body parts... or... myth???


I'd like to know this too.

For example my left lats dont flare out as much as the right one, how do I balance them out, in term of strength when doing back work, they're very similar, but I dunno why the left one does not have the size of the right one...  :Frown: 
Same goes with my left chest is slightly smaller then the right one.

What can I do to balance them out to get better symmetry Ronnie?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...doing extra work sets really bring up weak body parts... or... myth???


The size of individualistic body parts is mostly determined by genetics! The guy with the largest chest in our gym (one of my trainees) does only 9 work sets for his chest and it's HUGE!! We've been as high as 12 but he did better with 9 sets. When we first began training we started at only 6 sets per week for his chest and with only 6 sets he was able to surpass the rest of us. The real shocker is that he was able to do it without taking steroids ! His dad had a really big chest and he inherited one as well. 

Let pretend, you had a lagging chest and have been doing only 4 work sets per week. If that be the case, then going up to 9-10 sets would help to some degree. On the other hand,if you were already doing 10 intense work sets for your chest then going up to 15-20 work sets would not increase development but rather hinder growth by way of over-training. This is where the concept of "less is more" came about but unfortunately some have went to extremes by thinking only a couple of sets per week is all that's needed and that's simply untrue. 

Training with great intensity while using impeccable form while using a moderate amount of sets is the key to bringing up weak points as much as humanly possible. If your training is already in the ball park then the only hope you have at improving a lagging muscle group is using better form. High intensity training, moderate sets, heavy weight in 8-12 rep-range, and excellent form is the best thing you can do. You can also experiment with using a greater variety of exercises (3 or 4 exercises) using only a couple of sets and you can also experiment with only (1-2 exercises) using multiple sets per each exercise to see which method works best. 

*NOTE:* You can't shock a lagging muscle groups into growing by using fancing training techniques such as rest-pause, superset, forced reps or drop sets beyond what can be accomplished with straight sets. In fact, taining to good failure with straight sets works best for bringing up lagging muscle groups!

----------


## Archangel.

> There's a lot of theories on how to make maximum muscle gains while using anabolic steroids . You do not need steroid cycles that are so complicated that you would need a degree in bio-chemistry to figure them out. You can't just climb your way to the top of the mountain in one shot. You have to slingshot your way up in increments! I want to share with everyone what I have learned in 24 years of experience as both a bodybuilder and personal trainer. I have seen a lot in my days!
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions concerning steroid cycles, etc in this thread. I see a lot of the same old questions being asked and I want to hand out some sound advise for those wanting to know what I have found to work best. It's really quite simple. *KEEP ANABOLIC STEROID CYCLES/PRO-HORMONE CYCLES AT 8 WEEKS!*
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Ronnie Rowland
> 
> 
> ...


hi ron, im sure you are really busy, but could you please find the time to answer my last post which is on page 12? thanks

----------


## shayn0mercy

i dont know a thing about weighing in at 235lbs. I most definatly would like to weigh in at 225-230lbs. am currantly at 190 '5"11 age 21 about 16% bf , the most i weight i've put on was an extra 15 pounds not all lean, but i have been putting the goods into some serious consideration (that very decent study was pretty forward) i already got a good form, enough cash for extra extra good foods. and cash left over to play with, if i wanted to get up to 235 and cycle off and keep majourity how would i do it, with this kind of thing you got talking bout?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You're a great help Ron, I'm formulating a great blast with all of your knowledge. A couple more Q's
> 
> How important is it exactly to run hcg during PCT? *Very important if you don't bounce back quick during cycles or want to get testes producing ASP*. I have nolva and clomid, but I'm not sure where to get hcg? Please be brutally honest with this answer, as I don't want to seriously F up my PCT. Will I be fine with just nolva and clomid? *Some people can get by with just clomid/nolva but I would not risk it. In fact, if I were going to take only one thing for PCT it would be HCG.*
> Is hcg strictly injectable?? *yes* Or can I get an oral form? *not that I am aware of.* Or is there another oral compound that could take the place of hcg?? *I do not know of any that are legit.*
> 
> Could you please help me structure a good, solid shoulder routine that I can utilize throughout my reloads and deloads? I don't have genetically strong shoulders, so I'm not a fan of overhead pressing of any form, as it never seems to work well for me. 
> 
> *You are probably trying to use too much weight on the presses-hence you are not feeling the shoulder muscles work! I would try doing them slow with less weight and keep elbows back throughout movement to hit front/side heads.. If you have access to a hammer strength shoulder press try it! Incline bench presses really nail my front delts! Once a week shoulder routine without presses below.* 
> 
> ...


Answers above in bold.

----------


## Archangel.

[QUTE=Ronnie Rowland;5073628]Answers above in bold.[/QU is it necessary to use cycle assist if using orals for your 20 week blast??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i have to say i am extremely impressed by your post regarding your reload/reload cycle.
> 
> I am looking on running my prop/tren cycle again. So would it look something like this? I like to keep my test lower then my tren. Is running tren a this long too long? *not too long! You can run tren for 16 weeks out of a 20 week cycle with no problems given you can handle side effects. You might need some prami or caber to lower prolactin* 
> 
> 1-8 wks
> 50mg ed prop *YOU MIGHT OPT TO DO 100 MGS OF PROP EOD TO AVOID INJECTIING EVERYDAY*
> 100mg ed tren a
> 
> 9-10
> ...


answers above in bold

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'd like to know this too.
> 
> For example my left lats dont flare out as much as the right one, how do I balance them out, in term of strength when doing back work, they're very similar, but I dunno why the left one does not have the size of the right one... 
> Same goes with my left chest is slightly smaller then the right one.
> 
> What can I do to balance them out to get better symmetry Ronnie?


My left pec is also smaller as is my left bicep. I personally wouldn't worry too much about it unless I was getting paid large sums of cash as a professional bodybuilder. No one notices it but you!

1) If it's a matter of a particular muscle not getting as much stimulation as the one located on the other side, then adding a couple of extra sets using a unilateral movement can help. 

2) If its a matter of your left pectoral having less type-2 fibers or a different shape there's nothing that can be done.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> [QUTE=Ronnie Rowland;5073628]Answers above in bold.[/QU is it necessary to use cycle assist if using orals for your 20 week blast??


No it's not mandatory. In fact, some have theorized it could cancel out some of the positive effects of oral steroids . Some people like myself have severe allergic reactions to liver aids such as liv-52. I tried it once and got asthma type symptoms! Some of these over-the-counter herbs can be dangerous for some!

Anti-es are not needed either unless you are prone to gyno. Anti-es can have a ton of side effects like headaches, joint pain, nervousness, agitation, lethargicness, depression and low libido.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Wow... Thank you very much for your answers and attention, ronnie.
> I greatly appreaciate it.
> 
> I'm gonna start my cycle on 11th of April, 2010. 
> Sunday morning and wednesday evening test E injections.
> 
> The company's bloodwork will be taken in june. I can't get the exact date of it. Probably at the beginning or in the middle of june.
> The bloodwork will take kidney, liver panel, lipid profile, blood glucose level, uric acid, triglycerides and some other general values. 
> 
> ...


You need to be off all anabolics 4-6 weeks prior to having blood work. I would also go give blood a couple of weeks in advance to giving blood to lower RBC if need be. I think you should hold off on the cycle and start after blood test if you are not starting until april. You really need to start now if you are going to do it before june and I would go with d-bol over pro-hormones when combining with test.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron, approaching my second phase of the 20 week cycle - just completed dbol sustanon and deca , my plan was to use tri-test, tren and anadrol for my second phase (i agree that subsituting the compounds used would not normally have a significant bearing on gains as suggested in anabolics 9th edition) but i feel that the esthers of tri-test and tri-tren would complement each other better than sust and deca as they are long esthered. anyway, i was thinking of using primpbolan instead of anadrol for quality muscle gains and minimal water retention.
> so - 1000mg test, 400-600 tren, 600-800 primo.
> using hcg during the cycle aswell as after for pct.
> what do you think?
> thanks.


I would save my money and just go with the test and tren as I do not think adding the primo is strong enough to do anything beyond what tren/test will provide.

HCG is not need post cycle if used throughout cycle!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i dont know a thing about weighing in at 235lbs. I most definatly would like to weigh in at 225-230lbs. am currantly at 190 '5"11 age 21 about 16% bf , the most i weight i've put on was an extra 15 pounds not all lean, but i have been putting the goods into some serious consideration (that very decent study was pretty forward) i already got a good form, enough cash for extra extra good foods. and cash left over to play with, if i wanted to get up to 235 and cycle off and keep majourity how would i do it, with this kind of thing you got talking bout?


You can't just say I want to weight this much at this percent body fat because it's your genetic response to training and anabolics that will determine where you end up. This varies greatly amongst each individual!

Have you ever cycled before?

----------


## blitzkrieg1985

hey ronnie,

could you please answer post#454...


thanks man!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thank you so much for the answers ronnie..based on your advice, i planned out the following cycle, please critique it:
> 
> Week 1-8: Reload test-e [500mg]
> week 9-10: Deload test-e [250mg]
> week 11-18: Reload test-e [500mg] *(i would go up to 750 here if you can afford to do so when the time comes. If not, stay at 500 as you have it laid out).*week 19-20: Reload test-e [250mg]
> 
> week 21 i begin my pct: Could you please recommend me the dosages and duration for nolva,clomid and hcg 
> 
> *full pct:**hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
> ...


answers above in bold

----------


## ricky23

....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thankyou for all your advice ronnie, its very appreciated and well respected.
> Ronnie, what routine would you recommend for tricep thickness. I read that muscle groups respond better to more frequency, so maybe training them twice or three times a week but still for the recommended 12-15 sets. What do you think. And what exercises and patterns would you recommend for total arm thickness - bis tris and forearms. *Muscle groups "do not" respond better to more frequency! There's a very good reason that 99% of all pro-bodybuilders train each muscle only once a week. Twice a week muscle group training can be used on occasion to try and break a plateau after once a week muscle training becomes exhausted! Tricep thickness is mostly determined by ones genetics. It's the same as calves! Some people have large diamond calves and some have stick calves. Those who have stick calves will never have massive diamond shaped calves regardless of what they do. The triceps are pretty much the same way but most tend to be able to get decent tricep size when they do things properly. IMO Slingshot Training is the most productive way to max out your genetic potential! I highly suggest you do 3 exercises for triceps and do 3 work sets a piece for each exercise totalling 9 sets once a week. Doing much more if any is only going to hold you back! A great routine is 3 sets of e-z bar skull crushers, 3 sets of over head cable extensions while leaning forward and 3 sets of tricep pushdowns with bar. I would stay around 8-12 reps*. Also read that derek poundstone likes to curl an empty olympic bar for 100+ reps till failure for pain tolerance which he says results in incredible mass. *please don't pay any attention to non-sense like that 100 rep stuff! Stick to what works and your genetics will determine how far you can go. "Manfred Hoeberl", the man with the largest arms in the world (26 inches) did around 9 sets for biceps and 9 sets for triceps once a week. He learned that 16 sets was too much volume! For biceps I would do 3 sets of standing curls with e-z bar, 3 sets of seated incline dumbell curls and either 3 sets of preacher curls or seated hammer curls. For forearms do about 4 sets of standing behind the back wrist curls and 4 sets of seated reverse wrist curls*. I know that the longer the muscles are kept under tension with good form till failure results in more muscle fibres being recruited but wouldnt strengthening and ultimately expanding existing muscle fibres be better for mass so maybe the 8-12 rep range you recommend ?
> Thanks


answers above in bold. Picture attached of Manfred's 26 inch arms!

----------


## Joe1980

new member here

I just placed an order with nosha and and strongconnection

should I expect good quality ?

Thanks, Joe

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...please explain why training muscles once a week.... more effective than twice or thrice a week...thanks bro...your knowledge is far out..

----------


## ylfcm

Ronnie,

Im at the end of 2 week deload before doing my last 8 wk reload (20wk in total) and about to go overseas on holiday for 2 weeks , my question is can i stay on deload for 4 weeks or is this to long ?(advantages if any , disadvantages?) I do plan on training while away i just think deload training would be easier to maintain with eating habbits etc rather than pushing it hard to get big gains. 
Your knowledge and advice is appreciated.

ylfcm

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

great thread, Ill come back later to read over it

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...please explain why training muscles once a week.... more effective than twice or thrice a week...thanks bro...your knowledge is far out..


*A true progressive over-load (a phrase I coined) is also brought forth when you can lift more weight using the same form, and rest periods between sets, but the amount of work sets performed must be greater than what’s required to produce a progressive over-load! After each subsequent set that follows the first work set, the type-1 fibers tire out earlier in the set and the type 2 fibers that are most responsible for giving you muscle size-strength take over the load for longer periods of time. By the time you have done only 2-3 intense sets, the endurance fibers are shutting down much earlier in the set and it's mostly the type-2 fibers lifting the weight. This is why volume training works well for pro-bodybuilders. The type-2 fibers must be made to adapt to lift more weight for longer periods of time in order to grow larger. In order to accomplish this feat, you must handle heavier weights over time. By training each bodypart only once a week as a "baseline," you will produce the most size gains with the least amount of effort, all while sparing the joints and central nervous system. Once the body adapts to once a week bodypart training you'll want to periodically hit each muscle group twice a week in order to keep progressing forward at the fastest rate humanly possible!*

----------


## Wayacrucis

I have a question in regards to Test E. During a 10 week cycle, if it takes approx 4-5 weeks for Test-E just to kick in does the user gain a substantial amount of strength and increase muscle mass in just 5 weeks? What kind of gains can I actually expect during these coming 5 weeks, with an intermediate 5 day split lifting routine. Diet is in check. So far I've gained 11lbs from the DBOL alone.

----------


## Archangel.

> No it's not mandatory. In fact, some have theorized it could cancel out some of the positive effects of oral steroids . Some people like myself have severe allergic reactions to liver aids such as liv-52. I tried it once and got asthma type symptoms! Some of these over-the-counter herbs can be dangerous for some!
> 
> Anti-es are not needed either unless you are prone to gyno. Anti-es can have a ton of side effects like headaches, joint pain, nervousness, agitation, lethargicness, depression and low libido.


whats an anti es? and ive only done one prior cycle, h-drol for 6 weeks, so how would i know if im prone to gyno? i had no problems on h-drol , but i dont know if that means anything

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have a question in regards to Test E. During a 10 week cycle, if it takes approx 4-5 weeks for Test-E just to kick in does the user gain a substantial amount of strength and increase muscle mass in just 5 weeks? What kind of gains can I actually expect during these coming 5 weeks, with an intermediate 5 day split lifting routine. Diet is in check. So far I've gained 11lbs from the DBOL alone.


Test E kicks in hard at the start of week 3 not 4-5 weeks later. It's active life is 2 weeks not 4-5 weeks!

No one can possibly answer your question regarding how much weight or strength you will gain as it can greatly vary amongst individuals. Most keep around 8-12 pounds of pure muscle after a first time Test E cycle done right. IMO you'll need to do a 20 week Slingshot cycle as a first timer to make maximum gains as 10 weeks is too short! Read through this thread and you will see why 20 week cyles are a better plan than 10.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> Im at the end of 2 week deload before doing my last 8 wk reload (20wk in total) and about to go overseas on holiday for 2 weeks , my question is can i stay on deload for 4 weeks or is this to long ?(advantages if any , disadvantages?) I do plan on training while away i just think deload training would be easier to maintain with eating habbits etc rather than pushing it hard to get big gains. 
> Your knowledge and advice is appreciated.
> 
> ylfcm


If you can possibly start your reload overseas. Most gains are made during 8 week reloads so extending deloads past 2 weeks is not optimal. After much more than 2 weeks of deloading (reducing hormonal levels and/or training volume) the body will begin to reach homeostastis-hence muscle/strength gains will be on the decline.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> whats an anti es? and ive only done one prior cycle, h-drol for 6 weeks, so how would i know if im prone to gyno? i had no problems on h-drol , but i dont know if that means anything


Anties are anti-cancer drugs such as arimidex that prevent estrogen build up for those unlucky ones who build up too much estrogen during steroid cycles. More than likely a 6 week cycle of H-DROL would have caused sore nipples to some degree if you were prone to gyno.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..whats your take on test e... causing fat deposits.. when getting stage ready???Do anties help keep fat levels lower???

----------


## Archangel.

> Anties are anti-cancer drugs such as arimidex that prevent estrogen build up for those unlucky ones who build up too much estrogen during steroid cycles. More than likely a 6 week cycle of H-DROL would have caused sore nipples to some degree if you were prone to gyno.


i thought nolva was what helped with preventing estrogen issues??? whats the difference of the 2?? and when you say sore nipples , is this something i would definitely notice or just maybe sort of?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..whats your take on test e... causing fat deposits.. when getting stage ready???Do anties help keep fat levels lower???


I don't think estrogen conversion from testosterone causes fatty deposits for the masses. Testosterone causes you to hold some water and this can blur definition to some degree but even then your body will adjust to the test and hold less water when used for a long period of time. It's just like salt intake, the body adapts to salt over-time!

I've seen competitors absolutely destroy their joints by taking a lot of anti-es throughout their entire 12 week contest prep. Add some winnie into the mix and you can really get into trouble! 

When you lower estrogen you lose water that would normally help cushion the joints and you also create chronic inflammation due to now having low estrogen levels. Estrogen is needed to allow the steroid to do the job it was intended to do. Some estrogen conversion is not going to make you fat but it will cause you to hold some water. This is why its a good idea to drop test e 2 1/2 to 3 weeks out from your show. I would add some letro in the last 2 weeks just to alleviate any water retention that might occur.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i thought nolva was what helped with preventing estrogen issues??? whats the difference of the 2?? and when you say sore nipples , is this something i would definitely notice or just maybe sort of?


Well, nolvadex blocks the estrogen receptors while arimidex stops the aromatase enzyme from converting testosterone to estrogen. A males estrogen comes from testosterone, so it's best to block the conversion with arimidex as opposed to using nolvadex. IMO nolvadex is a bad drug to be used for prevention because it inhibits IGF-1 release from the liver- hence it's going to deter muscle gains!

*NOTE:* If needed it's best to use armidex to prevent bloating and gyno. Nolvadex is best used to try and destroy gyno once it forms. If anties are used I recommend taking armidex or aromasin during cycle and nolvadex after cycles during PCT if at all possible.

----------


## Archangel.

> Well, nolvadex blocks the estrogen receptors while arimidex stops the aromatase enzyme from converting testosterone to estrogen. A males estrogen comes from testosterone, so it's best to block the conversion with arimidex as opposed to using nolvadex. IMO nolvadex is a bad drug to be used for prevention because it inhibits IGF-1 release from the liver- hence it's going to deter muscle gains!
> 
> *NOTE:* If needed it's best to use armidex to prevent bloating and gyno. Nolvadex is best used to try and destroy gyno once it forms. If anties are used I recommend taking armidex during cycle and nolvadex after cycles during PCT if at all possible.


so if i use an anti e on cycle, then i wont need nolva or clom in pct?? why do you recomend the pct of nolva clom and hcg after a blast?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so if i use an anti e on cycle, then i wont need nolva or clom in pct?? why do you recomend the pct of nolva clom and hcg after a blast?


*Estrogen management is of some importance during the post cycle period since it's estrogen instead of testosterone shutting down your hpta. Once you stimulate the hypothalamus by using clomid and the testes by using hcg we can keep them going stronger by keeping estrogen levels low. Nolvadex is whats referred to as an estrogen receptor antagonist. This means that nolvadex blocks estrogen receptors on the surface of cells without actually stopping the production of estrogen. It's been my experience that either arimidex or nolvadex works during pct. The choice is yours!*

----------


## Archangel.

> *Estrogen management is of some importance during the post cycle period since it's estrogen instead of testosterone shutting down your hpta. Once you stimulate the hypothalamus by using clomid and the testes by using hcg we can keep them going stronger by keeping estrogen levels low. Nolvadex is whats referred to as an estrogen receptor antagonist. This means that nolvadex blocks estrogen receptors on the surface of cells without actually stopping the production of estrogen. It's been my experience that either arimidex or nolvadex works during pct. The choice is yours!*


wow thanks ron. well when i did 6 weeks of h-drol i used nolva so i guess i will stick with what worked for me. Regarding the 20 week blast im planning with epi and m14add, you really think they will shut me down enough to require hcg in pct? i thought oral ph like these werent as powerful as real gear. i read somewhere that you get like 10% of the effect once it passes throigh your body. Could you clear these 2 things up for me?

----------


## Coca Cola

> *Estrogen management is of some importance during the post cycle period since it's estrogen instead of testosterone shutting down your hpta. Once you stimulate the hypothalamus by using clomid and the testes by using hcg we can keep them going stronger by keeping estrogen levels low. Nolvadex is whats referred to as an estrogen receptor antagonist. This means that nolvadex blocks estrogen receptors on the surface of cells without actually stopping the production of estrogen. It's been my experience that either arimidex or nolvadex works during pct. The choice is yours!*


I once read somewhere a post by SWALE, he mentioned using arimidex in pct might risk reducing estrogen too low, and might hinder the process of recovery... What's ur take on that?

If I want to use arimidex post cycle, what kind of dosing protocol do u recommend?

Also u usually recommends clomid & nolva for pct instead of clomid & arimidex, could you explain what is the advantage and disadvantages of clomid & nolva COMPARED TO clomid & arimidex for PCT?

Thanks ron!

----------


## NotThatBig1

wow, now I am confused! Nolva, clomid, arim, hcg , what?!! Ok, some say clomid is bad, no effects, some say it's good! Some say the same about nolva, I think more say it's good than bad. Some love HCG, but say dont use HCG during PCT if not used under cycle!! Others say Arim kills your estro during cycle, and inhabits your muscle to grow! Others say bloating can be cured with both nolva and arim. Now, this is why some one falls of the train and lay bleeding in the country side  :Wink: 

SO what is a perfect PCT? Does maybe not excist? I mean, no cycle is eqyal, and if so, no human's are equal. So what is you right pct? Hmmm....

What would be me mye right pct? I lost the primo in the cycle, I added more test, and t bol! W00t! Yeah, no bloating is acceptable, however, this is the cycle. 

1 - 10 500mg Teste EW
1 - 4 50mg Tbol ED
7 - 12 50mg Winstrol ED

12 - 16 PCT (containing WHAT???????)

Tbol dont retrain water, neither winstrol! Should't that be enough for the NO bloat mission. And the PCT ! This is crucial, keep or loose! I wanna keep, but then again, the more you read the more unsure you are on the pct! !

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wow thanks ron. Well when i did 6 weeks of h-drol i used nolva so i guess i will stick with what worked for me. You can go with nolvadex but its going to hurt your gains while on cycle. Not a good idea imo. Some do better with aromasin than arimidex while on cycle so thats another option.regarding the 20 week blast im planning with epi and m14add, you really think they will shut me down enough to require hcg in pct? Yes i do! I thought oral ph like these werent as powerful as real gear. I read somewhere that you get like 10% of the effect once it passes throigh your body. Could you clear these 2 things up for me? That's true, they are not as powerful as real steroids as about 10% of the drug gets converted but some of these pro-homrones are still fairly potent. Thats the reason the government keeps banning them. I would go with real steroids and use nolva post cycle or on cycle if gyno cannot be controlled.most of my clients do not need estrogen blockers until pct,


answers above in bold

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I once read somewhere a post by SWALE, he mentioned using arimidex in pct might risk reducing estrogen too low, and might hinder the process of recovery... What's ur take on that?* I agree with Swale but some do get by with arimidex and aromasin during pct. I woudl still go with nolvadex if at all possible.*
> 
> If I want to use arimidex post cycle, what kind of dosing protocol do u recommend? *As a baseline it would be Adex at around .025 mgs daily. Aromasin at about 12.5 mgs daily. Keep in mind aromasin will not produce an estrogen rebound like arimidex.*Also u usually recommends clomid & nolva for pct instead of clomid & arimidex, could you explain what is the advantage and disadvantages of clomid & nolva COMPARED TO clomid & arimidex for PCT? *I believe nolva is superior to arimidex for PCT even though arimdex and aromasin can work. Studies have shown that Nolvadex is best for elevating testosterone levels. HCG increases ones change of gyno so taking Nolva during PCT help block gyno by its igf-1 lowering effect. Both estrogen and igf-1 are the two central hormones that cause gyno to development. The disadvantage of using arimidex during pct it that it can cause serious estrogen rebound. Armidex does not cause estrogen rebound which could make it a better choice than adex for PCT if you cannot obtain nolvadex.* 
> 
> Thanks ron!


answers above in bold

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wow, now i am confused! Nolva, clomid, arim, hcg , what?!! Ok, some say clomid is bad, no effects, some say it's good! Some say the same about nolva, i think more say it's good than bad. Some love hcg, but say dont use hcg during pct if not used under cycle!! Others say arim kills your estro during cycle, and inhabits your muscle to grow! Others say bloating can be cured with both nolva and arimidex . Now, this is why some one falls of the train and lay bleeding in the country side  *I am thankful I am on hrt and don't have to take any estrgen blockers! But, when you have gyno developing it's good stuff. Using anti-es short term is probably not too bad for you but I am concerned for people who use it regulary. For example, nolvadex has been shown to cause cancer, heart attacks, blood clots and strokes. Nasty stuff I will never have to use hopefully! Getting dry, brittle tendons that injure easily is enough to keep me away not to mention bad blood lipids, no or low sex drive, delayed ejaculation, impotence, weakened immune system, and the list goes on and on. Kind of scary eh?*
> 
> 
> 
> So what is a perfect pct? Does maybe not excist? No, the perfect pct protocol does not exist but i like hcg, clomid and nolva for its proven track record. Not a lot more i can say on this topic! Mean, no cycle is eqyal, and if so, no human's are equal. So what is you right pct? Hmmm....* i would be hesitant to take dosage advice regarding anti-cancer medications from anonymous people on the internet. I can provide a baseline but when it comes to these powerful drugs it's only an educated guess. No one has all the answers because these drugs where not designed for bodybuilding, only cancer patients.*what would be me mye right pct? I lost the primo in the cycle, i added more test, and t bol! W00t! Yeah, no bloating is acceptable, however, this is the cycle. 
> 
> 1 - 10 500mg teste ew
> 1 - 4 50mg tbol ed
> 7 - 12 50mg winstrol ed
> ...


above in bold

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I keep getting the same questions over and over again about how to do a FULL PCT.

HERE IT IS (POST #496) SO PLEASE MAKE NOTE OF THIS-

*hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
clomid 50 mgs twice per day for 4 weeks
nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*This thread has to do with 20 week plus Slingshot Anabolic Cycles. Please do not ask me to critque an 8-12 week cycle.*

Thank you,

Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Hey guys, please ask me questions regarding Slingshot Training/Slingshot Anabolics Cycles in this thread instead of pming me. I can no longer keep up with pms in addition to this thread and many are asking similar questions. If we keep things in the open it will help others learn.

Thanks for your understanding!

Ronnie

----------


## dec11

i've decided to cruise at 250mg test e per week/10 days( i know i've knocked my natty test) and i now wish to do short blasts every now and again then maintain on the cruise dose. what would you recommend in terms of blast length and frequency per year? i'm 34, naturally peaked at 15.5st over 13 years p'lifting, have done 6 cycles over past three years and currently sitting at 16.1st.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

two quick questions ronnie...arimidex vs aromasin for controlling estrogen rebound?????how long can one reload while dieting down????

----------


## jblazed

Im just getting started. I have read a lot of good info on the site but just want some additional advice on how to go about this cycle. Im going with test prop, masteron & arimidex . what is the best way to do this safely & effectively? Thank you!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i've decided to cruise at 250mg test e per week/10 days( i know i've knocked my natty test) and i now wish to do short blasts every now and again then maintain on the cruise dose. what would you recommend in terms of blast length and frequency per year? i'm 34, naturally peaked at 15.5st over 13 years p'lifting, have done 6 cycles over past three years and currently sitting at 16.1st.


I don't really suggest blast but rather " 8 week reloads". I consider a cruise a "2 week deload". 

During 2 week deloads just stay with 250 mgs of test e per week. During reloads you have the option of using more anabolics or staying with a deload dose of 250 if you do not want to use a reload dose often. In your case I would do this-

PHASE 1:

8 WEEK RELOAD 1 GRAM OF TEST E PER WEEK/HIGHER VOLUME TRAINING
2 WEEK DELOAD 250 MGS OF TEST E PER WEEK/LOWER VOLUME TRAINING

PHASE 2:

8 WEEK RELOAD ONLY 250 MGS OF TEST BUT GO BACK TO HIGHER VOLUME TRAINING
2 WEEK DELOAD STAY WITH 250 MGS OF TEST AND REVERT BACK TO LOWER VOLUME TRAINING 

PHASE 3:

REPEAT PHASE 1 WITH 1 GRAM OF TEST, ETC

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> two quick questions ronnie...arimidex vs aromasin for controlling estrogen rebound?????how long can one reload while dieting down????


With aromasin there is no rebound when you come off of it because it's kills the aromatase. Aromasin can also help raise your natural test production. Arimidex does in fact have some estrogen rebound!

You can reload for as long as you want when cutting down because you are no longer in an all out mass gaining phase.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im just getting started. I have read a lot of good info on the site but just want some additional advice on how to go about this cycle. Im going with test prop, masteron & arimidex. what is the best way to do this safely & effectively? Thank you!!


It would be best to go with test e as the prop gets very painful to inject. I would do a 20 week slingshot cycle with the gear you have on hand-

Phase 1
1-8 weeks reload TEST PROP 150 MGS EOD
9-10 weeks deload TEST PROP 75 MGS EOD


Phase 2
11-18 weeks reload TEST PROP 200 MGS EOD/MASTERONE 600 MGS PER WEEK
19-20 weeks deload TEST PROP 75 MGS EOD

NOTE: USE ARIMIDEX ONLY IF SIGNS OF GYNO APPEAR AT .025 MGS EOD. TAKE IT ON THE SAME DAYS YOU INJECT PROP IF NEEDED.

21-24 weeks Full PCT

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Link regarding more talk about estrogen blockers- http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=420244

----------


## Yellow

> You need to be off all anabolics 4-6 weeks prior to having blood work. I would also go give blood a couple of weeks in advance to giving blood to lower RBC if need be. I think you should hold off on the cycle and start after blood test if you are not starting until april. You really need to start now if you are going to do it before june and I would go with d-bol over pro-hormones when combining with test.


Ok. Many thanks ronnie. Greatly appreciated.
I would take OFF oral anabolics 4-6 weeks prior to bloodwork.

I don't think there will be hematocryte test on the june bloodtest.
Only blood glucose, liver panel, kidney panel, lipid profile, triglyceride, uric acid.

No ronnie, I can't hardly wait until june... LOL...
My last cycle ended on 3rd of january. I started PCT on 4th of January for 4 weeks. Then I take 9-10 weeks OFF.

Here was my last cycle:
week 1-3: 20mg M-Drol (Reload)
Week 1-8: 30mg P-Plex (Reload)
Week 9-10: 15mg P-Plex (Deload)
Week 11-14: PCT

I did 1 reload and 1 deload using those designer steroids . I think it worked very well for me.
So I gonna start my new 20 weeks slingshot cycle on either 5th or 11st of April.

I'll do your good advice. 
Here is my new plan for 20 weeks slingshot cycle in april:
Week 1-4: 30mg dbol 
Week 1-8: 500mg test enanthate (twice shot a week : Sunday morning & Wednesday evening)
Week 9-10: 250mg test enanthate (once shot a week on Sunday morning)

I still have many designer steroids and oral steroids . Here are my stockpile :
lots of pink thai anabol (650ish tablets), 1 bottle of M1T (120tabs), 1 bottle of winstrol , 3 bottles of tren xtreme, 2 bottles of p-plex, 1 bottle of m-drol, 4 bottle of epi, 2 bottles of propadrol and 1 bottle of methyl-XT.

What do you think I should do for the second reload?
I could only afford 500mg of test enanthate as injectable. I couldn't afford using 750mg test for the second reload as you recommend. 
I wouldn't buy oral anymore because I still have lots of them.

Here is my plan for the second reload:
Week 11-14: 40mg Epi (4caps)
Week 13-18: 90mg propadrol (3caps)
Week 11-18: 500mg test enanthate (twice shot a week : Sunday morning & Wednesday evening)
Week 19-20: 250mg test enanthate (once shot a week on Sunday morning)
Week 21-24: PCT using clomid
NB: I use HCG 500IU per week for week 2-20 (twice shot a week)

What do you think of my plan?
Should I replace the epi with dbol just like the first one? or maybe another compound like M1T? 

Many thanks ronnie..
God Bless You...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok. Many thanks ronnie. Greatly appreciated.
> I would take OFF oral anabolics 4-6 weeks prior to bloodwork.
> 
> I don't think there will be hematocryte test on the june bloodtest.
> Only blood glucose, liver panel, kidney panel, lipid profile, triglyceride, uric acid.
> 
> No ronnie, I can't hardly wait until june... LOL...
> My last cycle ended on 3rd of january. I started PCT on 4th of January for 4 weeks. Then I take 9-10 weeks OFF.
> 
> ...


answers above in bold

----------


## dec11

> I don't really suggest blast but rather " 8 week reloads". I consider a cruise a "2 week deload". 
> 
> During 2 week deloads just stay with 250 mgs of test e per week. During reloads you have the option of using more anabolics or staying with a deload dose of 250 if you do not want to use a reload dose often. In your case I would do this-
> 
> PHASE 1:
> 
> 8 WEEK RELOAD 1 GRAM OF TEST E PER WEEK/HIGHER VOLUME TRAINING
> 2 WEEK DELOAD 250 MGS OF TEST E PER WEEK/LOWER VOLUME TRAINING
> 
> ...


sound job ronnie, cheers

----------


## Archangel.

> answers above in bold


hey ron, when you mentioned you were on hrt i was curious. what is hrt??? do you not need anything in your pct to prevent gyno if you are using this hrt??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, when you mentioned you were on hrt i was curious. What is hrt??? *hormone replacement therapy=200 mgs of test cypionate per week for me* do you not need anything in your pct to prevent gyno if you are using this hrt?? *no*


answers above

----------


## Archangel.

> answers above


So, can anyone just use test c for hrt so they don't need to use nolva? Or is it something you are doing because of some condition you have?

Also, could you ball park about what week would you say while running a cycle would an individual cross the line of not requiring HCG to effectively recover from their cycle, to requiring HCG to recover? After the 12 week mark? 8 weeks?

----------


## crabmasta

all im using is test enth for my first cycle so should i do at full dosage for 8 weeks then use half of the doage for two weeks then back to full again and so on..

----------


## crabmasta

damn just found my awnser above thanks for the info!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> all im using is test enth for my first cycle so should i do at full dosage for 8 weeks then use half of the doage for two weeks then back to full again and so on..


yes!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So, can anyone just use test c for hrt so they don't need to use nolva? *You could if did not care to take a chance on going unsterile. If you want kids then use the hcg.*.Or is it something you are doing because of some condition you have?*medical condition.*
> Also, could you ball park about what week would you say while running a cycle would an individual cross the line of not requiring HCG to effectively recover from their cycle, to requiring HCG to recover? After the 12 week mark? 8 weeks? *It varies so much amongst indivuals I cannot say with 100% accuracy but 8 weeks is my ball park figure*.


answers above

----------


## Archangel.

> answers above


Thanks a lot Ron. Is it safe to use accutane while on a 20 week blast?

Can I pm you regarding the validity of a source I recently acquired? I don't know anyone else to ask.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks a lot Ron. Is it safe to use accutane while on a 20 week blast?*Yes*
> Can I pm you regarding the validity of a source I recently acquired? *Yes* I don't know anyone else to ask.


above

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie I have some questions regarding training, I posted it in your Slingshot training thread.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...would winstrol ... or... masterone be best... pre-contest???

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, sorry to keep bothering you but could you tell me what would be best to accompany test and tren on the 20 week cycle suggested to both maximise quality gains and fat loss. thankyou

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I have some questions regarding training, I posted it in your Slingshot training thread.


Feel free to ask all training questions here as well.

----------


## Coca Cola

> Feel free to ask all training questions here as well.


Oh ok..  :Smilie: 

I copy paste my question from the other thread then:

Ronnie, everytime I train my lower body, whether its squat, lunges, leg press, etc, I feel that its always my quads do most of the work, the result is my hams and glutes stays flat, and underdeveloped. 

My quads are pretty responsive with heavy weights, so I don't care too much for it, but what i need help with is how can I focus on my lagging hams and glutes?

Can you help me design a specialize set of exercises where I can do 1 special day per week just focusing on my lagging hams and glutes? like what are the best choice of exercises that won't involve any quads stimulation, and how many sets per exercises, etc, to beef up my flat backside?

Thanks man!

----------


## Archangel.

> above


So, would accutane still be safe if your 20 week blast consisted of only orals like the one I'm planning with epi and m14add? I'm only a little confused, because aren't all of these things very hard on the liver? Or is that all just exaggerated information?

What's the difference between test e, test c, and test p?

Which is best for someone on a 20 week blast who has never ran test before?

Thank you.

P.S. Also, did you receive my pm Ron? I sent you one, but my outbox says 0 sent items??? Just let me know if you got it please.

----------


## seadawg

nice, thanks for the great info

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

inclines vs declines for chest mass???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Oh ok.. 
> 
> I copy paste my question from the other thread then:
> 
> Ronnie, everytime I train my lower body, whether its squat, lunges, leg press, etc, I feel that its always my quads do most of the work, the result is my hams and glutes stays flat, and underdeveloped. *Are you going fairly deep on lunges, squats and leg presses? How many sets per each exercise are you doing?*
> My quads are pretty responsive with heavy weights, so I don't care too much for it, but what i need help with is how can I focus on my lagging hams and glutes? I* would try lying leg curls for 3 sets and romanian deadlifts for 3 sets to work hams. Thats 6 sets once a week. Do them after quads.* 
> Can you help me design a specialize set of exercises where I can do 1 special day per week just focusing on my lagging hams and glutes? like what are the best choice of exercises that won't involve any quads stimulation, and how many sets per exercises, etc, to beef up my flat backside? *Answer my guestions above and we will go from there!*
> Thanks man!


answers above.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So, would accutane still be safe if your 20 week blast consisted of only orals like the one I'm planning with epi and m14add? I'm only a little confused, because aren't all of these things very hard on the liver? Or is that all just exaggerated information? *Please don't over analyze this thing. You'll be fine!*
> What's the difference between test e, test c, and test p? *Only the active and half life. prop last around 2 days, test e around 2 weeks and test c around 3 weeks. Test is test so results/side effects are going to be the same given the dosages are the same per week. I see no value in using prop-too painful!* 
> 
> Which is best for someone on a 20 week blast who has never ran test before? *test e and test c are my favorite because fewer injections are needed.* 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. Also, did you receive my pm Ron? I sent you one, but my outbox says 0 sent items??? Just let me know if you got it please.I got one of them. I'll double check!


answers above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> inclines vs declines for chest mass???


*You need both for complete development but declines hit the bulk of the chest mass more as the upper chest contains less type-2 fibers.*

----------


## RW3333

Hello Ronnie!

I've been following your posts and it appears that you are very learned individual on AAS. I just bought a cycle of ;

Week 1 to 13: 10mg Nolvadex daily
Week 1 to 10: 400mg of EQ weekly
Week 1 to 10: 500mg TEST weekly
Week 13 - 40mg nolva+ 100mg clomid daily
Week 14 - 30mg nolva+ 50mg clomid daily
Week 15 - 20mg nolva+ 50mg clomid daily

THIS KIT CONTAINS:

3 x CLOMID 50mg by Balkan Pharmaceuticals (Size: 10 tabs)
2 x NOLVADEX (TAMOXIMED) (tamoxifene) 10mg/tab by Balkan Pharmaceuticals (Size: 100 tabs)
3 x TESTOSTERON-C DEPOT 10ml vial by Balkan Pharmaceuticals
2 x EQUIPOISE (BOLDENONA-E) 10ml vial by SP Laboratories (Size: 1 vial)


There seems to be a myriad of various opinions on various cycles, doses, estrogen blockers and so on. I was wondering if you would be so kind as to provide me with some of your thoughts on this cycle and what I should do to change this?

I am 23-24, 5'9" , 160, I have a 6 pack showing. 

This is my first cycle and naturally I would like to maximize my gains. 

Also, what is your opinion on the use of HCG during and post cycle as well as Clen post cycle to cut the cortisol?

Thank you!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie I'm on my 2nd reload and gyno has occured, I'm starting the third week of my second reload and I have definate signs, I had noticed sensitivity for like 1 1/2 - 2 months but I am taking arimidex at 1mg eod but since I was taking arimidex I didn't pay much attention to it. Since I noticed the build up of tissue around my one nipple I ordered letrozole and upped my
arimidex to 1mg eod till the letro gets here. But what I'm asking is should I be going off the steroids while trying to reverse the gyno? Or will letro hopefully take care of the gyno and I can keep on with my cycle since legro
is so strong?

----------


## Archangel.

> answers above


Why do some people use armidex during cycle, as opposed to using nolva/clomid in pct?? Is there an advantage either way? It's one way or the other is it not?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I'm on my 2nd reload and gyno has occured, I'm starting the third week of my second reload and I have definate signs, I had noticed sensitivity for like 1 1/2 - 2 months but I am taking arimidex at 1mg eod but since I was taking arimidex I didn't pay much attention to it. Since I noticed the build up of tissue around my one nipple I ordered letrozole and upped my
> arimidex to 1mg eod till the letro gets here. But what I'm asking is should I be going off the steroids while trying to reverse the gyno? Or will letro hopefully take care of the gyno and I can keep on with my cycle since legro
> is so strong?


Switch to taking arimidex every day at .05ml to prevent some of the estrogen rebound. IMO the nolvadex should make a difference on the gyno once you begin so I would stick to the plan.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Why do some people use armidex during cycle, as opposed to using nolva/clomid in pct?? Is there an advantage either way? It's one way or the other is it not?


Nolvadex lowers IGF levels where as arimidex does not. Less IGF hinders one ability to make muscle gains. That's the primary reason!

----------


## dezza6969

goddam ronnie u r looking massive

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> Switch to taking arimidex every day at .05ml to prevent some of the estrogen rebound. IMO the nolvadex should make a difference on the gyno once you begin so I would stick to the plan.


sorry I ment to say I upped arimidex to 1mg ed. I'm a little confused are you saying take nolvadex when I start taking letro? Or skip the letro and just stick with arimidex? I wasn't very clear by your reply.

----------


## depfife

sorry if i did... 
I have always been told, that my fragile HPTA system could be damaged if shut down too long... Now Ronnie says don't worry about it?.. pct is not neccessary... just stay on roids, until i am 70 y.o.?
-confussed in Delaware

----------


## amcon

hey wats up ronnie... im growing nicely from you last advise - im taking 975 grams of test e(three shots a week of 325 mgs), was at 600 mgs of deca started to get gyno probs and NO NO NO sex drive, and my thingy stopped wroking... so, im down to 450 mgs a week - seems to be better- the gyno has been handled by letro.

after 8 weeks of high intensity and 65 to 75% of my max weight reps at 8 - 12... i just finished two weeks of heavy ass kicking lifting half of the sets and 3 to 6 reps... (cool thing is im carrying lots of the strength gains to the next 8 week high intensity cycle...) during the heavy cycling of two weeks i cut the test to 650 and deca 300 ish... 

here is the issue my shoulder are freaking sore!!! did chest today and incline is where i start, had to do 5 sets of 135 at 5 to 6 reps to get warmed up... it was painful

what is the prob? i dont seem to have any other pain but from incline and flat bench... what would you offer as a fix or suggestion?

----------


## Coca Cola

> answers above.


When I do squat I go as deep as possible and stop before my lower back starts to curl in and under my body, I usually use wide stance and tries to sit back as far as possible, kinda like box squat without actually using the box, I push the weight by thrusting my hips forward instead of pushing from the quads.. I was told this type of squat is the best to target the hams and the glutes while minimizing quads involvement, but still my quads kept on growing while my hams and glutes get left behind... Probably my form isn't good enough, or my quads really like to take over all the work...

With leg press I try to put my feet position as high as possible, and also try to go as deep as possible, with lunges i do the walking lunges version, and when I push up i try to push up with the back leg.

I do 3 sets of each usually (squats, leg press, lunges, and stiff leg deadlift)

In my gym the leg curls machine is the seated version not the lying leg curl type..

Hope that answers some of your questions...

P.S. One more thing, I been re-reading ur threads about slingshot training, I'm kinda confuse, I think in some post u recommend to use 4-6 reps for deloads, but in other posts u recommend higher reps 12-15.. Could you clarify this for me which rep-range is the right one during deloads?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello Ronnie!
> 
> I've been following your posts and it appears that you are very learned individual on AAS. I just bought a cycle of ;
> 
> Week 1 to 13: 10mg Nolvadex daily
> Week 1 to 10: 400mg of EQ weekly
> Week 1 to 10: 500mg TEST weekly
> Week 13 - 40mg nolva+ 100mg clomid daily
> Week 14 - 30mg nolva+ 50mg clomid daily
> ...


A 10 week cycle is not long enough IMO. I would extend it to 20 weeks consiting on 8 weeks reload, 2 weeks deload, 8 weeks relaod, 2 weeks deload, then 4 weeks of FULL PCT. 

Why are you running nolvadex instead of arimidex or aromasin ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sorry I ment to say I upped arimidex to 1mg ed. I'm a little confused are you saying take nolvadex when I start taking letro? Or skip the letro and just stick with arimidex? I wasn't very clear by your reply.


Sorry I misunderstood. I thought you were waiting on nolva not letro. I would run arimidex everyday until letro arrives. Once you get letro drop the arimidex and run letro everyday.

----------


## depfife

I have always been told, that the fragile HPTA system could be damaged if shut down too long... Now you says don't worry about it?.. pct is not neccessary... just stay on roids, until i am 70 y.o.?
Thank you so much ronnie!! -confussed in Delaware

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sorry if i did... 
> I have always been told, that my fragile HPTA system could be damaged if shut down too long... Now Ronnie says don't worry about it?.. pct is not neccessary... just stay on roids, until i am 70 y.o.?
> -confussed in Delaware


Yes, you are confused. LOL. No VET on this board, including myself has ever said such a stupid thing. Please read through this entire thread and then it will make sense.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> When I do squat I go as deep as possible and stop before my lower back starts to curl in and under my body, I usually use wide stance and tries to sit back as far as possible, kinda like box squat without actually using the box, I push the weight by thrusting my hips forward instead of pushing from the quads.. I was told this type of squat is the best to target the hams and the glutes while minimizing quads involvement, but still my quads kept on growing while my hams and glutes get left behind... Probably my form isn't good enough, or my quads really like to take over all the work*...Form is crucial so using too much weight will defeat the purpose! Since your quads are dominant they may be taking over most of the movement unless your glutes are getting sore. Are your glutes getting sore post leg training?*
> With leg press I try to put my feet position as high as possible, and also try to go as deep as possible, with lunges i do the walking lunges version, and when I push up i try to push up with the back leg. *Do you have access to smith machine for lunges and a reebok step-up like the ones used in aerobics class?*[/U]
> 
> I do 3 sets of each usually (squats, leg press, lunges, and stiff leg deadlift)*I would do romanian dead lifts instead of stiff legged version to protect lower back.*
> In my gym the leg curls machine is the seated version not the lying leg curl type..*Thats fine** How long are you waiting between work sets?*
> Hope that answers some of your questions...
> 
> P.S. One more thing, I been re-reading ur threads about slingshot training, I'm kinda confuse, I think in some post u recommend to use 4-6 reps for deloads, but in other posts u recommend higher reps 12-15.. Could you clarify this for me which rep-range is the right one during deloads? *It's around 12-15 for deloads to provide the joints a break and help lower myostatin levels. You must have read a misprint.*


Answers above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...would winstrol... or... masterone be best... pre-contest???


I would use masterone if you are prone to joint pain. Other than that, I would go with winstrol as it really hardens up the muscles.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, sorry to keep bothering you but could you tell me what would be best to accompany test and tren on the 20 week cycle suggested to both maximise quality gains and fat loss. thankyou


You are not bothering me! I am here to answer questions like these. 

*Masterone* would work well for the first 8 week reload and *winstrol* for second 8 week reload.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey wats up ronnie... im growing nicely from you last advise - im taking 975 grams of test e(three shots a week of 325 mgs), was at 600 mgs of deca started to get gyno probs and NO NO NO sex drive, and my thingy stopped wroking... so, im down to 450 mgs a week - seems to be better- the gyno has been handled by letro. *I am not a big fan of using deca long term as it lowers sex drive. You most certainly need prami or caber when running deca. I would switch over to another compound for second 8 week reload or use more test and less deca.* 
> after 8 weeks of high intensity and 65 to 75% of my max weight reps at 8 - 12... i just finished two weeks of heavy ass kicking lifting half of the sets and 3 to 6 reps...*GO WITH HIGH REPS AT AROUND 12-15 FOR 2 WEEK DELOADS* (cool thing is im carrying lots of the strength gains to the next 8 week high intensity cycle...) during the heavy cycling of two weeks i cut the test to 650 and deca 300 ish... 
> 
> here is the issue my shoulder are freaking sore!!! did chest today and incline is where i start, had to do 5 sets of 135 at 5 to 6 reps to get warmed up... it was painful
> 
> what is the prob? *What does your training split look like?* i dont seem to have any other pain but from incline and flat bench... what would you offer as a fix or suggestion? *Are your front delts getting sorer than overall chest with inclines and flat presses*?


Questions/Answers above.

----------


## Coca Cola

> Answers above


1. No, not really, the soreness are mostly at my quads

2. Yes I have access to smith machine and reebok step up

3. I thought Romanian deadlift and stiff leg deadlift are the same thing, no? What's the difference between them? I just went through some youtube's video to check on how these two exercises performed, they look pretty similar where they don't re-set and go off the floor on every reps like conventional or sumo, and it appears to me the only difference between them is the romanian has a slight bent to the knees, while the stiff leg deadlift using straight legs. is this the only difference between the two? do you know any good online video link where i can learn proper form?

4. I usually take quite a long time for rest between sets especially with legs, I might do 3 minutes or I just go by feel when I feel ready again, I just go at it...

----------


## Archangel.

> Nolvadex lowers IGF levels where as arimidex does not. Less IGF hinders one ability to make muscle gains. That's the primary reason!


Hey Ron, I recently bought the e-books layman's guide to steroids 1 & 2 by Mick Hart. In them, he insists on running 10-20 mg Nolva daily while on cycle to prevent gyno. Couldn't that potentially cause a serious estrogen rebound afterwards? Shouldn't you use an AI on cycle then nolva in pct? He also has no mention of pct what the hell?? I thought this guy was widely respected. He also mentions that anavar is so safe that he stays on it year round. Isn't that a no no? Could you please give me your take on all of this.

Oh, how does one determine if they should even include an AI on cycle? I noticed you don't really include it in your example cycles or pct. Thanks Ron

----------


## amcon

_ I am not a big fan of using deca long term as it lowers sex drive. You most certainly need prami or caber when running deca. I would switch over to another compound for second 8 week reload or use more test and less deca._ [

B]cool, i will finish what i have and get some caber... i can use the caber for tren when i run it in summer time[/B]

_GO WITH HIGH REPS AT AROUND 12-15 FOR 2 WEEK DELOADS_

*got it...*

_What does your training split look like?_ 

*training split is 5 days a week if i can get in 6 i will and thro in bies and tries a second time as well as a week body part - calves or rear delts(thats on the 6th day)
mon chest/tries 
2 warm up incline bench
3-4 sets of incline
3 sets flat bench
2 - 3 sets decline bench 
getting 8 - 12 reps
2-3 sets cables or peck deck
thats 10 - 13 sets when i delode it is 7 sets(hard to do less than that) but very very heavy
tries would be 
3 - 4 sets skull crushers
3 - 4 sets push downs
6 - 8 sets over all... 8 - 12 rep range*


_Are your front delts getting sorer than overall chest with inclines and flat presses?_


*the pain/soarness seems to becoming with in my shoullders ... under the front delt away from the pec minor... hurts more during incline bench but that may not be a fair statment cuz that is where i start out and warm up... the discomfort seem to be coming with in the joint.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, i recently bought the e-books layman's guide to steroids 1 & 2 by mick hart. *bad move imo!*in them, he insists on running 10-20 mg nolva daily while on cycle to prevent gyno. Couldn't that potentially cause a serious estrogen rebound afterwards? *yes and it hinders gains plain and simple* shouldn't you use an ai on cycle then nolva in pct? *thats the plan for those who need estro blockers but a lot of people do not need them-ever!* he also has no mention of pct what the hell?? I thought this guy was widely respected. *those books are ancient imo and a complete waste for this day and time. Have you see what he looks like today? It was sad for me to watch! He looked depressed and obese.* he also mentions that anavar is so safe that he stays on it year round. Isn't that a no no? [b]i wouldn't but some can run a low dose of var year round without any noticeable problems.could you please give me your take on all of this. Mick hart is the one who was hooked on nubain from what i remember. Imo the book is a complete waste of money for this day and time as i believe it's outdated and innacurate on much of what it teaches. IN FACT, I CONTACTED MICK HART A LONG AGO AND TOLD HIM HIS INFORMATION NEEDED TO BE UPDATED AND THAT HE SHOULD TAKE A LOOK AT THIS SITE AS A CREDIBLE SOURCE. HE TOLD ME TO GO F###-OFF..HE'S A REAL JERK!!! [/[/COLOR]U]Oh, how does one determine if they should even include an ai on cycle? *only if nipples start burning/itching/aching* i noticed you don't really include it in your example cycles or pct. Thanks ron


above

----------


## gingerhulk

Only just found this forum and i have to say it is outstanding. A big mention to you Ronnie, you break everything down and make it clear so us meer mortals can understand!!! 

I am just about to turn 21 and ready to start my first cycle of Test en. At the moment i have purchased 3 vials of Test en and 3 boxes of Novaldex (tamoxifen ). I was going to do the cycle for 10 weeks, but after reading your posts i have decided to perform the sling shot training and increase my cycle to 20 weeks. 

I was told by the supplier (who is a PT and in awesome shape) that i should take the novaldex at the start of my 2nd week. I would take 20mg per day. Is this to combat gyno before it has begun? As i am VERY concered about getting gyno, do you think i should take the novaldex as a precaution and for my peace of mind? 

Here is the cycle i am looking at, please critque an let me know if i need to make any ammendments;


Phase 1
week 1-8 500mg test en (2 shots a week)
week 9-10 250 mg test en (1 shot a week)

Phase 2
week 11-18 500mg test en (2 shots a week)
week 19-20 test 250 mg (1 shot a week)

Week 21-23
PCT 
Nolvadex 20mg per day for 4 weeks
Clomid 50mg twice per day for 4 weeks

Is my PCT to short? 

In phase two i am looking at taking deca , do you think i should stack this with test en, or leave it out?

Cheers Ronnie.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...deadlifts..vs..rackpulls.??

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..leg curls ...vs..romainian deads..ham size???

----------


## Archangel.

> above


Ron, thanks so much for your help. Could you please lay out a full 20 week blast/cycle for me in complete detail, describing what steroids in what amounts? I already learned what pct to use from this thread.

My goals are quality size and strength gains, and I would like to harden/shred up some too. I don't mind injecting or stacking or orals. 
From what I've learned so far, maybe test-e plus winny? I'm not sure, you lay it out please. I just want to know exactly what to order and not f**k anything up.

I've done one prior six week cycle of h-drol as my history.

I'm 5'7'', 190 at about 15% bf if that helps

Should I have an AI on hand? Which one is best?

Also, since I'm trying to shed some fat, would it be a good idea to include clen in my blast??

Thanks a ton.

----------


## Rooster77

Great info. I'm taking notes.

----------


## biggerguns

> hey wats up ronnie... im growing nicely from you last advise - im taking 975 grams of test e(three shots a week of 325 mgs), was at 600 mgs of deca started to get gyno probs and NO NO NO sex drive, and my thingy stopped wroking... so, im down to 450 mgs a week - seems to be better- the gyno has been handled by letro.
> 
> after 8 weeks of high intensity and 65 to 75% of my max weight reps at 8 - 12... i just finished two weeks of heavy ass kicking lifting half of the sets and 3 to 6 reps... (cool thing is im carrying lots of the strength gains to the next 8 week high intensity cycle...) during the heavy cycling of two weeks i cut the test to 650 and deca 300 ish... 
> 
> here is the issue my shoulder are freaking sore!!! did chest today and incline is where i start, had to do 5 sets of 135 at 5 to 6 reps to get warmed up... it was painful
> 
> what is the prob? i dont seem to have any other pain but from incline and flat bench... what would you offer as a fix or suggestion?


Very similar pain here. I have pinned it down to the shoulder/military press causing it. I have the strenght to go heavy but the tendon/joint cant keep up. When i do chest i also start with incline and the shoulder pain is there but does not hurt as much as the military press. I have backed off a little on the weight and started taking glucosamin pills twice a day. It has really helped.

----------


## amcon

> Very similar pain here. I have pinned it down to the shoulder/military press causing it. I have the strenght to go heavy but the tendon/joint cant keep up. When i do chest i also start with incline and the shoulder pain is there but does not hurt as much as the military press. I have backed off a little on the weight and started taking glucosamin pills twice a day. It has really helped.


good info - no pain at all during military pressing behind the neck or in front... did 275 behind the neck for 7 reps, and standing military w no bounching just shoulders 165 for 8 reps... no pain - was considering going to 315 lbs but didnt not to stress out my shoulders...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 1. No, not really, the soreness are mostly at my quads *it sounds like your genetics! I have just the opposite problem as my butt grows more than my thighs..*
> 
> 2. Yes i have access to smith machine and reebok step up *make use of these two apparatusses! I would try 3 sets of squats, 3 sets of super-lunges using smith/step up(wait 1-2 minutes between each leg on lunges. Go deep and all the way up. Use strict form! I would skip the leg presses for now and go with 3-4 sets of leg extensions. You could finish up with 2 sets of kick backs if you have one of those glute kick back machines.*3. I thought romanian deadlift and stiff leg deadlift are the same thing, no? *romanian is done with slight bend in knees*.what's the difference between them? I just went through some youtube's video to check on how these two exercises performed, they look pretty similar where they don't re-set and go off the floor on every reps like conventional or sumo, and it appears to me the only difference between them is the romanian has a slight bent to the knees, while the stiff leg deadlift using straight legs. Is this the only difference between the two? Do you know any good online video link where i can learn proper form? *maybe bodybuilding.com exercise data base.*
> 
> 4. I usually take quite a long time for rest between sets especially with legs, i might do 3 minutes or i just go by feel when i feel ready again, i just go at it...sounds good


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...deadlifts..vs..rackpulls.??


rack pulls are superior for bodybuilding imo as they spares the knees and place more emphasis on the lower back. 

Deadlifts for powerlifting.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..leg curls ...vs..romainian deads..ham size???


think of your hamstrings as your biceps! bicep curls build the most mass for the biceps and leg curls build the most mass for the hamstrings.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> only just found this forum and i have to say it is outstanding. A big mention to you ronnie, you break everything down and make it clear so us meer mortals can understand!!! *thank you!*
> 
> i am just about to turn 21 and ready to start my first cycle of test en. At the moment i have purchased 3 vials of test en and 3 boxes of novaldex (tamoxifen ). I was going to do the cycle for 10 weeks, but after reading your posts i have decided to perform the sling shot training and increase my cycle to 20 weeks.*good idea!* 
> 
> i was told by the supplier (who is a pt and in awesome shape) that i should take the novaldex at the start of my 2nd week. I would take 20mg per day. Is this to combat gyno before it has begun? *there's a good chance you will not get any gyno whatsover so do not take nolvadex but do keep it on hand in case symptoms appear and do not leave after a week or two. Quite often gyno leaves on it's own once your body becomes adjusted to the hormonal change.*  as i am very concered about getting gyno, do you think i should take the novaldex as a precaution and for my peace of mind?* absolutely not!*
> here is the cycle i am looking at, please critque an let me know if i need to make any ammendments;
> 
> 
> phase 1
> ...


above

----------


## gingerhulk

Thanks Ronnie.

----------


## Coca Cola

Ron

What kind of cycle would you do to just put on as much muscle as possible in the offseason?

Will it be a combination of several compounds, or just high doses of testosterone by itself?

What are the advantages of using two compounds such as Test + deca , and just Test by itself? I know that deca helps lubricate the joint but other than that is it also builds muscle better than Test by itself?

Say for example someone do 1000mg of anabolics per weeks:

The first one consist of:
600mg of testosterone + 400mg of deca

The second one consist of:
1000mg of testosterone by itself

Which one will yield greater result in term of muscle gain?

And is it true, that by stacking several compounds at a LESS DOSE, but still totalling at the same amount (i.e 1000mg) will minimize the side effect of each compounds and yield greater gains at the same time??

One more thing, I know that u recommend a 20 weeks cycle, but what if at the end of the 20th week I feel good, no sides whatsoever, and I'm using HCG 250iu twice a weeek throughout the 20 weeks and manage to prevent/minimize testicular shrinkage, and I want to throw in another reload and deload phase making it a 30 weeks cycle, is it too risky to undertake (risk of permanent hpta shutdown)?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> _ i am not a big fan of using deca long term as it lowers sex drive. You most certainly need prami or caber when running deca. I would switch over to another compound for second 8 week reload or use more test and less deca._ [
> 
> b]cool, i will finish what i have and get some caber... I can use the caber for tren when i run it in summer time[/b] *yes*
> 
> _go with high reps at around 12-15 for 2 week deloads_
> 
> *got it...*
> 
> _what does your training split look like?_ 
> ...


above

----------


## amostofi1999

> I would completely drop flat bench as it's an ego exercise for many and not a good chest builder!


i saw a video of dorian yates giving exercise advice and he said the same thing. what about dumbbell bench press? is it any better?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..please explain fat load for pre-contest... dave palumbo... uses on women and some men...

----------


## depfife

> Yes, you are confused. LOL. No VET on this board, including myself has ever said such a stupid thing. Please read through this entire thread and then it will make sense.



Please Ronnie... I have read so much of what you have written... but you say

"If you want to get as big as humanly possible then there's no need in going off steroids . You heard me right! The 8 week reload is not a standard 8 week cycle but rather one long continual cycle that stops only when you discontinue making any gains."

So, one could be on steroids, 80% of the year...during reloads... When does your HPTA have the chance to spring back? When are pct drugs used?

please...help ronnie...thx..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sorry if i did... 
> I have always been told, that my fragile HPTA system could be damaged if shut down too long... *TRUE!* Now Ronnie says don't worry about it?..*NEVER HAVE NOR WILL I EVER SAY SUCH A THING.* pct is not neccessary...*YES IT IS!* just stay on roids, until i am 70 y.o.? *YOU COULD IF THATS THE DECISION YOU CHOOSE TO MAKE. LOOK AT SYLVESTER STALLONE.*-confussed in Delaware







> Please Ronnie... I have read so much of what you have written...*then you know I believe pct is individualistic* these things but you say
> 
> "If you want to get as big as humanly possible then there's no need in going off steroids . You heard me right! The 8 week reload is not a standard 8 week cycle but rather one long continual cycle that stops only when you discontinue making any gains *I was making reference to how to make maximum gains* 
> So, one could be on steroids, 80% of the year...during reloads...*yes but it will increase your odds of infertility*  When does your HPTA have the chance to spring back? When are pct drugs used? *20 week cycles followed by 10 weeks off for non-serious competitors.*
> please...help ronnie...thx..


above

----------


## Braxton2010

Very informative. Thanks Ronnie.

BTW - its nice to meet everyone. I'm new to the website. However, I've started using AAS in '08. I stopped for a minute, but now I'm going back on it. This information is great. Before I was following a 12-week cycle, but not anymore after this. Thanks again.

----------


## depfife

> above


Thank you so much ronnie... for your knowledge and your patience with me... YOU add so much to this forum!!!!
-Jeff

----------


## amcon

good info ronnie - i will apply it asap...

----------


## Machdiesel

Hey Ron I love all your posts and have some questions. I have been cutting for about 6 weeks now getting ready for a big bulk using the prohormone SPAWN (Tren /Epi). Its a 4 week cycle with 4 week PCT(nova/clomid). In the past I have gained my biggest amount of strength when Using the Iron man HIT bulking routine, but feel like I kinda lack in the overall development because its not enough volume or exercises for each muscle. I am torn between a regular once a week program and the HIT routine for this PH cycle. Does strength gain equal size gain, should I go with more volume to get better overal muscle development?? I have read that the Slingshot method is the best of both worlds and looking for your advice. What is the best way to setup the slingshot around a 4 week cycle for bulking??? Any advice would be really appreciated. I tried reading all I could but the more I read the more confused I got. Thanks again

EDIT: I know you advocate 8 week cycles but it seems all the info on TREN/EPI says to run it for only 4 weeks. Also I only bought 4 weeks worth and the substance is now banned

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron
> 
> what kind of cycle would you do to just put on as much muscle as possible in the offseason? *test and tren enanthate..some d-bol (especially injectable form) works nicely as well for those who can tolerate it.*
> will it be a combination of several compounds, or just high doses of testosterone by itself? *several if it can be tolerated. not everyone does well on these drugs, especially when they are stacked*
> 
> what are the advantages of using two compounds such as test + deca , and just test by itself? *deca would lubricate your joints allowing you to lift heavier and i feel deca is harder to kick out of the receptor than test. Thus it hangs around longer providing you more time to stimulate muscle receptors and heal the muscle*. I know that deca helps lubricate the joint but other than that is it also builds muscle better than test by itself? *i think it depends on the persons genetic make-up. Some feel deca works just as good or better than test but some do not notice any difference between a test only cycle and a test/deca cycle*. 
> 
> Say for example someone do 1000mg of anabolics per weeks:
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i saw a video of dorian yates giving exercise advice and he said the same thing. what about dumbbell bench press? is it any better?


Not a lot because it's hard to get the dumbbells in place to do the lift. I've seen tendons torn and lower backs hurt just getting into place for heavy dumbbell work.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..please explain fat load for pre-contest... dave palumbo... uses on women and some men...


I do not believe in doing just a fat load with females as Dave has been known to teach. I feel females need to have carbs in their system to fill out just as a males but possibly to a lesser degree (depending on how much muscle they are carrying).

I do agree with Dave that some fats are needed in conjunction with carbs to help fill out properly. Fats help pull glycogen produced from carbs into the muscles so that's what Dave is referring to here. Fats also dictates the need for less carbs to fill out-hence less bloat.


I have learned that some fats combined carbs/water/sodium is what fills out the muscles to their max on show day.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron I love all your posts and have some questions. I have been cutting for about 6 weeks now getting ready for a big bulk using the prohormone SPAWN (Tren /Epi). Its a 4 week cycle with 4 week *PCT(nova/clomid). YOU CANNOT DO A BIG BULK IN 4 WEEKS. YOU NEED 20 WEEKS. USE THE TREN-EPI TO JUMP START A 20 WEEK CYCLE. YOU NEED MORE SUPPLEMENTS BEFORE BEGINNING* In the past I have gained my biggest amount of strength when Using the Iron man HIT bulking routine, but feel like I kinda lack in the overall development because its not enough volume or exercises for each muscle. I am torn between a regular once a week program and the HIT routine for this PH cycle. Does strength gain equal size gain, should I go with more volume to get better overal muscle development?? *STRENGTH GAIN DOES NOT ALWAYS EQUAL MORE SIZE GAIN. I THINK DOGGCRAPP TRAINING STARTED PUSHNG THIS CONCEPT AND A LOT OF INEXPERIENCED PEOPLE JUMPED ON THAT BAN WAGON WITHOUT THINKING THINGS THROUGH. TO PROVE MY POINT-SOME POWER-LIFTERS INTENTIONALLY LOSE SIZE/WEIGHT WHILE AT THE SAME TIME THEY ARE GAINING STRENGTH SO THEY CAN LIFT IN A PARTICULAR WEIGHT DIVISION. ROUTINES LIKE DC TRAINING WOULD WORK BEST FOR BEGINNERS JUST STARTING OUT BUT ONCE YOU HAVE TRAINED FOR 3 MONTHS OR SO IT WOULD BE A VERY BAD WAY TO TRAIN IMO. 
> 
> NOTE: If everyone would start using impeccable form and use a weight and training volume they could handle, growth would come more quickly and less injuries would occur. That said, once you have used Slingshot Training for around 5 years (trained,dieted and took supplements correctly) to the best of your ability, you must accept that you are what you are at this point. There are no secret routines that are going to make you explode with new growth again like when you first started training! 
> 
> 
> Not everyone can look like a top level competitive bodybuilder but most can get a decent bodybuilders look when they approach things properly. If you cannot push heavy weights using impeccable form after 3-6 months of training or are not genetically gifted in terms of shear muscle size, then you don't have what it takes to be a top-level bodybuilder and no routine will change this! Strength is mostly determined by genetics. Jay Cutler was lifting big time weights at 16 years of age. I will never catch him regardless of how long I train! Several training programs work given you are eating and resting enough. But, the difference is injuries and the long term effects on the body. I have got several ready for power-lifting events. I know one guy who benches 600 lbs and doesn't even look like he lifts that much. I have known of people who could squat large amounts of weight who did not have impressive legs. This is why impeccable form and enough volume is needed to develop muscle mass as strength gains do not always equal muscle gains! 
> 
> As a bodybuilder you must lift in a way that allows you to put the most possible tension on the muscle and the least amount of tension on the tendons. I have been asked over and over- "What is the best way to workout to get bigger muscle"? Some think you lift very heavy with low reps (4-6) to get big then up their reps (12-15) to get cut. This kind of thinking is wrong! You cannot train like a power-lifter nor should you try and beat a training log once you get past the 3 month break in period. Your objective from a workout as a bodybuilder is to stimulate growth. As simple as it sounds, some people can't do it for letting their ego control them. They place most of their emphasis n how many reps they can get and/or lifting more weight than the last workout. I want to make it clear that after 8 weeks of higher volume lifting, the joints/cns is going to need a two week break. To recap: the muscles will still be able to recover just fine after an 8 week reload , but your joint/central nervous system will not! Also, if something is not recovering well during 8 week reloads something is wrong with your training. Destroying ones joints/cns is not required to make a muscle adapt to stress. Ever hear people talk about how tired they are after lifting on a certain program after only 4 weeks? This means they are over doing things with intensity and/or volume! Quite often people want to do 12 sets for every body part because that's the cut-off point with Slingshot Training. Some do fine the first couple of weeks but then start to crash. I cannot do over 10 sets per body part anymore as I train with great intensity and am 44 years of age. I generally keep things between 6-9 sets once a week per each body part-warm up sets not included. You have to find which set/rep scheme best suits you.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Coca Cola

> above


Ronnie thank you so much for the detailed answer! Clear a lot of things up for me!

----------


## Machdiesel

Thanks a lot ronnie I was slowly comming to this conclusion glad you cleared it up for me. I think what I wAS KINDA deloading in my own way bye switching from the IRON MAN to a 5 day split and thats the strength I was seeing.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Very informative. Thanks Ronnie.
> 
> BTW - its nice to meet everyone. I'm new to the website. However, I've started using AAS in '08. I stopped for a minute, but now I'm going back on it. This information is great. Before I was following a 12-week cycle, but not anymore after this. Thanks again.


Glad I could be of help.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks a lot ronnie i was slowly comming to this conclusion glad you cleared it up for me. I think what i was kinda deloading in my own way bye switching from the iron man to a 5 day split and thats the strength i was seeing.


yes!

----------


## ylfcm

> If you can possibly start your reload overseas. Most gains are made during 8 week reloads so extending deloads past 2 weeks is not optimal. After much more than 2 weeks of deloading (reducing hormonal levels and/or training volume) the body will begin to reach homeostastis-hence muscle/strength gains will be on the decline.


Thanks for reply , Much appreciated.

Ylfcm

----------


## Coca Cola

Ron

If I'm not mistaken, you recommend to take clomid 50mg twice a day, that means 100mg/ed, is there a lot of difference between just taking 50mg/day and 100mg/day? 
Isn't 100mg too high? causing more frequent tracers, emotional rollercoaster, and really bad acne breakout?
If someone cannot stand taking 100mg of clomid for prolonged period of time (say for example the entire month of pct), what other alternative can this person do?
Also is it better to split the dose morning and night, or just taking the entire dose once a day is fine?

One other thing, I don't think you ever commented anything about frontloading of long ester (or i might have missed it?), but what are your thoughts about it? Is it a waste of time and gear, or it could be useful to really optimize the first 8 week of reload when using injectables only?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, thanks so much for your help. Could you please lay out a full 20 week blast/cycle for me in complete detail, describing what steroids in what amounts? I already learned what pct to use from this thread.
> 
> My goals are quality size and strength gains, and I would like to harden/shred up some too. I don't mind injecting or stacking or orals. 
> From what I've learned so far, maybe test-e plus winny? I'm not sure, you lay it out please. I just want to know exactly what to order and not f**k anything up.
> 
> I've done one prior six week cycle of h-drol as my history.
> 
> I'm 5'7'', 190 at about 15% bf if that helps
> 
> ...


I think it would best for you to post a 20 week cycle you'd like to try and let me critique it as needed because cycles can have many variables according to cycle history, etc. I'm sure you have some sort of idea by now as to what you plan to do.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, you recommend to take clomid 50mg twice a day, that means 100mg/ed, is there a lot of difference between just taking 50mg/day and 100mg/day? *I do not think so for most people but I say 100 mgs just to be aggressive* Isn't 100mg too high?* Some people do well on this dosage but some must use less due to side effects.*causing more frequent tracers, emotional rollercoaster, and really bad acne breakout? *maybe. maybe not. Just depends on the person.* If someone cannot stand taking 100mg of clomid for prolonged period of time (say for example the entire month of pct), what other alternative can this person do? *take 50 mgs of clomid for only 2 weeks. Or you could skip the clomid altogether and just use nolvadex and hcg . Clomid makes a great addition but it's not mandatory. In fact, HCG is the only one that is mandatory because it gets your body to start producing its own natural test once again. I've known people to skip both the nolvadex and clomid and do just fine with hcg alone. Nolvadex is used to reduce estrogen levels but what you want to remember is once the anabolic steroids clear your system they are no longer increasing estrogen. However, hcg does in fact increase estrogen so its a good plan to use nolvadex if possible just not mandatory Understand?* Also is it better to split the dose morning and night, or just taking the entire dose once a day is fine? *once a day*
> 
> One other thing, I don't think you ever commented anything about frontloading of long ester (or i might have missed it?), but what are your thoughts about it? Is it a waste of time and gear, or it could be useful to really optimize the first 8 week of reload when using injectables only *a few of my clients front load with large dosages of injectables during the first 2-4 weeks but it always brings forth more side effects (usually higher blood pressure and lethargicness). To answer your question, front loading with injectables is effective but you can pay a price.*


 Answers above..

----------


## Archangel.

> I think it would best for you to post a 20 week cycle you'd like to try and let me critique it as needed because cycles can have many variables according to cycle history, etc. I'm sure you have some sort of idea by now as to what you plan to do.


I was thinking definitely test-e at 500/week split into two injections 3.5 days apart for my first 8 week reload, then 250/week for my first deload.
Then 750/week for my second 8 week reload, followed by 250/week for my second deload.
Then 4 weeks of PCT starting week 21 using your recommended doses from this thread of nolva and HCG . I know you suggest clomid, but I'm opting out of that.
Having said that, is there anything else I could/should add to the above? My goals are to reduce my bf% and HOPEFULLY put on some quality size and strength. The reason I was thinking of just doing the test, is because I have never ran test before so it would be nice to know how well it works for me, is that a good idea? Should I add another compound?
Also, the test I have is 350/ml, so I'm a little confused on how to draw out 250, 500, and 750, can you help with this? 
Thanks Ron

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Your best macronutrient break down... please...

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ronnie,

I am planning to start my 20 weeks slingshot cycle on 4th of April.

I am going to use HCG 250IU twice a week during the cycle from week 2 to week 20.
Could you tell me how I can determine whether the HCG dose that I am taking per week throughout the cycle is enough?
Is it determined by the shrinkage of balls?

The basic guidelines is 250IU twice per week but there are some people use 500IU twice a week or 250IU three times a week during the cycle.

Thank You Very Much for your explanation, ronnie...
GBU..

----------


## garythompson

I know that losing weight (fat) doesn't mean a decrease in amount of fat cells, just a reduction in size of the fat cells; so would taking HGH increase the amount of muscle fibers in the body? What exactly grows while on HGH?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I was thinking definitely test-e at 500/week split into two injections 3.5 days apart for my first 8 week reload, then 250/week for my first deload.
> Then 750/week for my second 8 week reload, followed by 250/week for my second deload.
> Then 4 weeks of PCT starting week 21 using your recommended doses from this thread of nolva and HCG . I know you suggest clomid, but I'm opting out of that. *thats fine*
> Having said that, is there anything else I could/should add to the above? *It looks great for first time test cycle.* My goals are to reduce my bf% and HOPEFULLY put on some quality size and strength. The reason I was thinking of just doing the test, is because I have never ran test before so it would be nice to know how well it works for me, is that a good idea? Should I add another compound? *no*Also, the test I have is 350/ml, so I'm a little confused on how to draw out 250, 500, and 750, can you help with this?* keep it simple. use 2 ccs during first 8 week reload divided into two weekly injections. use 1 cc during 1st deload. During phase 2-2nd reload do 33cs of test per week. draw 1 1/2 ccs into syringe twice a week. 2nd delaod will be 1cc. I know this goes above 500 mgs on first reload and 750 during 2nd reload but just do it anyways. Thats the best advice I can offer you.*  
> Thanks Ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Your best macronutrient break down... please...


I can tell you that 6-12 work sets per body part once a week is ideal for everyone. But, this question about protein/carbs/fats is impossible for anyone to answer!

When dieting down I've had people get hard as nails on 300 carbs or more per day while others had to reach ketosis level (40 carbs or less) to obtain the same results.

When gaining mass some of my clients have gone as high as 6-800 carbs per day while others had to eat mostly protein, higher fats and lower carbs in order to prevent excess fat gains. 

*NOTE: People with a fast metabolism produce less insulin meaning they require more carbs to promote anabolism or prevent catabolism. People with slow metabolisms produce more insulin naturally meaning they require fewer carbs to do the same. The best plan for all body types is to eat enough protein to promote anabolism or hold onto muscle mass depending on whether you are trying to gain or diet down. Keep carbs as high as possible while still be able to gain size without experiencing excess fat accumulations or when dieting down eat as many carbs as possible while still being able to lose body fat. More carbs equals more energy. Endomorphs require very few carbs to maintain energy levels for training and daily functions. Ectomorphs and mesomorphs require more carbs to maintain energy levels for training and daily functions.* above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> I can tell you that 6-12 work sets per body part once a week is ideal for everyone. But, this question about protein/carbs/fats is impossible for anyone to answer!
> 
> When dieting down I've had people get hard as nails on 300 carbs or more per day while others had to reach ketosis level (40 carbs or less) to obtain the same results.
> 
> When gaining mass some of my clients have gone as high as 6-800 carbs per day while others had to eat mostly protein, higher fats and lower carbs in order to prevent excess fat gains. 
> 
> *NOTE: People with a fast metabolism produce less insulin meaning they require more carbs to promote anabolism or prevent catabolism. People with slow metabolisms produce more insulin naturally meaning they require fewer carbs to do the same. The best plan for all body types is to eat enough protein to promote anabolism or hold onto muscle mass depending on whether you are trying to gain or diet down. Keep carbs as high as possible while still be able to gain size without experiencing excess fat accumulations or when dieting down eat as many carbs as possible while still being able to lose body fat. More carbs equals more energy. Endomorphs require very few carbs to maintain energy levels for training and daily functions. Ectomorphs and mesomorphs require more carbs to maintain energy levels for training and daily functions.* above


gotcha...are there any steroids ...make veins increase in size???

----------


## D_iamond

edited. Please read our rules


Pt

----------


## fig

Ronnie, is this the only info available for dieting while Slingshot training? I thought I remembered reading more diet info a while back,.

**Sorry if this has already been answered, I didn't want to look through nearly 600 posts.




> RELOAD DIET: During a reload you will need to increase protein! Do not exceed around 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight during a reload!
> 
> DELOAD DIET: During a deload less protein is needed. Protein intake will need to be reduced by 1 gram per pound of body weight. During a deload you will need to keep calories the same (maintenance level) so growth can occur or be maintained. Use mostly healthy dietary fats like olive oil and ***** 3's from various nuts and smart balance peanut butter to replace the protein calories that have been removed. However, carbs can remain the same in order to spare the lesser amounts of protein being taken in but if you need to get leaner before the next reload reduce the carbs. Reaching a sticking point after an 8 week reload is normal. The best way to overcome sticking points is by changing your routine with a deload. The reduced protein intake during a deload will improve insulin sensitivity because less protein will be converetd over to glucose and non-stop anabolic usage has been suggested to cause insulin resistance. When more protein/carbs are added during the next reload more amino acids will have the opportunity to be accepted by muscle cells when they are being broken down the most! 
> 
> Carbs vs fats: In regards to the best diet plan for your body type you must figure out whether you do better on higher carbs or higher fats then go from there. Protein always remains high! If you do better on carbs then keep the fats lower. On the other hand, if you do better on less carbs and more fats keep the carbs lower. Some of you with a very fast metabolism may do better utilizing both a high carb and high fat diet. In that case it's good practiced to alternate protein/carb meals with mostly protein

----------


## Mr.Westizm

Hey ronnie, im new to this site and whole era of making my body look and feel better.
I am going on a "2cc Test 400 and 2cc Deca 300 weekly" and "2 cap dbol daily" cycle. It is my first ever cycle and i am excited but looking to get a little bit more info. It looks like alot of the people on here know much more than I, so i was wondering...
1. my diet plan is a bit confusing, do you have any suggestions? and
2. i have been told it would be beneficial to stay on this routine for 10 weeks and then a clenbuterol / clomid/ nolvadex for the last 4 weeks... i am a bit confused, do you have any advice?
I appreciate the time,
Mike

----------


## peachfuzz

Diamond your post is not allowed and you need to edit it asap. In the future if your second guessing whether or not your post is against board rules or not its probably best not to post it or run it by a mod first.

----------


## RANA

H
You need to edit your post ASAP

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I know that losing weight (fat) doesn't mean a decrease in amount of fat cells, just a reduction in size of the fat cells; so would taking HGH increase the amount of muscle fibers in the body? What exactly grows while on HGH?


GH increases the size of existing muscle fibers (hypertrophy) and it creates more muscle fibers (hyperplasia). It also rebuilds connective tissue to some degree.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I am planning to start my 20 weeks slingshot cycle on 4th of April.
> 
> I am going to use HCG 250IU twice a week during the cycle from week 2 to week 20. *GOOD APPROACH*
> Could you tell me how I can determine whether the HCG dose that I am taking per week throughout the cycle is enough?
> Is it determined by the shrinkage of balls? *Stick to the basic guidelines that have a proven track record as visually analyzing the size of your testicles is poor method of judging testicular function. The size of your testicles is not directly related to the ability to secrete testosterone because the leydig cells make up only around 10% of your testicles size. Your testicles could be only 10% smaller in size while at the same time losing their ability to produce testosterone by 5%. You can not judge testosterone secretion by the size of your testicles!*
> 
> The basic guidelines is 250IU twice per week but there are some people use 500IU twice a week or 250IU three times a week during the cycle.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, is this the only info available for dieting while Slingshot training? I thought I remembered reading more diet info a while back,.
> 
> **Sorry if this has already been answered, I didn't want to look through nearly 600 posts.


Are you looking or more information pertaining to bulking or cutting?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie, im new to this site and whole era of making my body look and feel better.
> I am going on a "2cc Test 400 and 2cc Deca 300 weekly" and "2 cap dbol daily" cycle. It is my first ever cycle and i am excited but looking to get a little bit more info. It looks like alot of the people on here know much more than I, so i was wondering...
> 1. my diet plan is a bit confusing, do you have any suggestions? and
> 2. i have been told it would be beneficial to stay on this routine for 10 weeks and then a clenbuterol / clomid/ nolvadex for the last 4 weeks... i am a bit confused, do you have any advice?
> I appreciate the time,
> Mike


Forget d-bol, clen and use nolva/clomid ptc.. You need to do a 20 week cycle consisting of 2 phases- 

PHASE 1 
8 WEEK RELOD- 600 MGS OF TEST
2 WEEK DELOAD-300 MGS OF TEST

PHASE 2 
8 WEEK RELOAD 600 MGS OF TEST/400 MGS OF DECA
2 WEEK DELOAD 300 MGS OF TEST

Diet is simple-1) 6 meals per day with 50 grams of protein 2) take in enough clean carbs to fuel training and a little extra to get through daily activites- "varies according to ones metabolism and activity level", 3) the rest are fats (especially healthy fats)! 
WEEK 21 START PCT

----------


## fig

> Are you looking or more information pertaining to bulking or cutting?


Cutting ATM. I just started the 2 week prime today and I would like to cut now and for the 8 week Blast as well. However, following this one, I will be bulking w/ Prop. So if you have links....I'll take em both  :Wink:  Thanks.

----------


## D_iamond

sorry about that i did not get on again to edit. ps RR you are the man all of yoiur posts help me out its kool to be able to listen to advanced guys first hand like this. i was wondering if you could take a look at the thread i started new gear user q's

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Cutting ATM. I just started the 2 week prime today and I would like to cut now and for the 8 week Blast as well. However, following this one, I will be bulking w/ Prop. So if you have links....I'll take em both  Thanks.


A prime is simply a lay-off from the gym. You'll want to do an extended reload (not blast) in order to get cut! For now I will copy/past the fat loss diet plan in this thread. It may take up a few pages.

----------


## F4iGuy

I'm going to compete in 5 months and looking to add cardio in a way that minimizes muscle loss and maximizes fat loss.
Current stats:
5' 6"
178lbs
9% BF

Goal (in 5 months)
165lbs
5-6% BF

Current Routine:
Mon- Back 
Tues-Chest/Abs/17min PWO HIT
Wed-Legs
Thurs-Shoulders/Tris/17min PWO HIT
Fri-Arms/17min PWO HIT
Sat-Rest
Sun-Rest

When would be the best time to add AM Cardio in this routine? I'd like to start with 2 3o minute sessions and go from there. What 2 days would be best? I'm thinking Saturday and Sunday? Keep in mind I'm not using anabolics.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Cutting ATM. I just started the 2 week prime today and I would like to cut now and for the 8 week Blast as well. However, following this one, I will be bulking w/ Prop. So if you have links....I'll take em both  Thanks.


POST 1-

Slingshot diet-"Carb/Calorie Cycling": 

A recent report showed that taking carbs down to 100 per day burned away almost as much body fat as being in a state of ketosis (no carb diet) but many experience blood sugar crashes with such low levels of carbs because the body will be fighting to stay out of ketosis. Carb cycling is the superior way to "lose body fat" during the beginning of a diet phase. Keeping carbs/calories in check 5 days per week is the best way for everyone! The body responds in a positive manner when 2 non-consecutive carb/calories up days are included each week. It does so by driving up anabolic hormones and increasing thyroid hormone output-hence speeding up the metabolism and increasing lean muscle mass. When carbs and calories are constantly kept low, your body adapts and the metabolism slows down. A great approach is to use a 3 low-1 high-2 low-1 high carb/calorie rotation).

Monday-low carbs
Tuesday-low carbs
Wednesday-high (carbs should be clean on this day-lower fat intake in order to stay at a maintenance calorie level), Decrease protein intake to make up for extra calories coming from carbs!
Thursday-low,
Friday-low,
Saturday-high in carbs, calories and fats (cheat day eat some junk carbs and fats), Decrease protein on cheat day as well.
Sunday-low. 

Note: Do gradual carb depletion by taking out 50 grams of carbs out of diet every 2 weeks until you hit around 100 per day. If you need to go below 100 it can be best to go into ketosis at this point if blood sugar begins to crash. Even in ketosis do 1-2 carb up days per week. Decrease protein on carb up days to remain at maintenance calorie level. Do not decrease fats or blood sugar can crash. Add in some junk food carbs like pizza/ice cream on the cheat day (day 6 Saturday). A few extra calories on Saturday is fine. I recommend increasing carbs by around double on first carb up day. On the once a week cheat meal day you can increase calories by even more depending on your size and metabolic rate. 

Factor in how much cheating you should allow on your cheat days and stay within your limits. At the end of the low carb days, your energy levels will drop, but the high carb days will rejuvenate your energy levels and get you ready to train for a few more days before becoming depleted once again. By adding in the additional fats and carbs during the cheat meal days it helps pull glycogen into the muscles! You can have Pizza, Mexican food, hamburger/fries etc on cheat days. The extra sugar and calories is going to boost your metabolism, make you sharper in regards to your diet the rest of the week and give you something to look forward to-big-time. You have to be disciplined but you need one day each week to look forward to where you can ease the cravings for junk food. Wait and cheat during your evening meal. By night-time your muscles will be absolutely full and vascular from all the extra glycogen stored in the muscles. Focus on making the first carb up day a clean eating day full of complex carbs and have some junk food like pizza for your cheat meal to drastically increase calories and increase t-3 (thyroid hormone that regulates metabolism) output.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

POST 2-

Sample Diet for low carb days: Designed for those who work out in the morning. 

Summary:

Meal 1 (protein/carbs
Meal 2 (protein carbs)
Meal 3(protein and carbs)
Meal 4 (protein and fats)
Meal 5 (protein and fats)
Meal 6 (protein and fats)


Important Note: If you normally need 2000 calories each day to maintain your bodyweight, you should only reduce calories to 1500 in order to lose body fat. Everyone should keep carbs around 150 grams per day unless you begin to experience low blood sugar. In general, between 25-100 grams of fats each day will suffice. But those with a very fast metabolism may need more fats if you are consuming upwards of 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight and losing more than 2 pounds of body weight after the first week of reducing carb intake. Protein intake should be adjusted at 1-2 grams per pound of body weight to fit your metabolism and dietary needs


Sample low carb day diet used for Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Sunday. Most females would obviously need to consume less protein, overall calories through smaller portion sizes and reduce meals to only 5 per day!

Meal 1: 10 liquid eggs (50 grams of protein, 1 cup oatmeal (60 grams of carbs).

(Workout)

Meal 2: Whey protein shake (50 grams of protein) and banana (25 grams of carbs)

Meal 3: Lean Protein like baked chicken (50 grams of protein, 5 grams of fat) and 1 slice of whole wheat bread (25 grams of carbs)

Meal 4: Tuna in water (50 grams of Protein) and 6 Almonds (5 grams of fat)

Meal 5: Large portion of lean meat such as chicken, salmon, fish, lean sirloin or London broil (50 grams of protein), large salad (green leaf romaine) with 4 TBS of extra virgin olive oil (60 grams of fat), a small amount of cheese (7 grams of fat), serving of green beans. 

Meal 6: Whey protein shake (50 grams) with 1 tablespoon of smart balance peanut butter (8 grams of fat) 

That turns into approximately 300 grams protein, (only 125 grams Carbs), and around 100 grams of fat.




Sample diet for first High carb day for Wednesday: 

Meal 1:10 eggs-1 whole egg and 9 egg whites (5 grams of fat and 50 grams of protein, 1 and 1/2 cups of oatmeal (90 grams of carbs).

Meal 2: Whey protein shake (50 grams of protein) and 2 bananas (50 grams of carbs)

Meal 3: Lean Protein like baked chicken (50 grams of protein, 5 grams of fat) and 1 large sweet potato (50 grams of carbs) and a large apple (25 grams of carbs)

Meal 4: Tuna (50 grams of Protein) and 6 Almonds (5 grams of fat)

Meal 5: Large portion of lean meat such as chicken, salmon or London broil (50 grams of protein) salad (green leaf romaine) with 2 TBS of extra virgin olive oil (28 grams of fat), a small amount of feta cheese (7 grams of fat) and serving of green beans.

Meal 6: Whey protein shake (50 grams) with 1 tablespoon of smart balance peanut butter (8 grams of fat) 



Sample diet for cheat day for (Saturday)


Note: A cheat day consists of being able to eat 1 large meal containing anything you want within reason and having a desert and protein shake later that night. Make the other 3-4 meals like those found in the first carb up day. It’s usually best to eat these 2 meals later in the day so you do not over do it.

Meal 1: 8 eggs-1 whole egg and 7 egg whites, and blueberry pancakes cooked in olive oil and sugar free syrup. 

Meal 2: Lean Protein like chicken and 1 slice of whole wheat bread.

Meal 3: Whey protein shake (50 grams of protein) a big bowl of cheerios and 1 banana.

Meal 4: Pizza, chips, salad. 

Meal 5: Whey protein shake (50 grams) with ice cream and fruit 






Sample foods to eat on diet:

PROTEIN:
Liquid Egg whites 
Skim milk
Canned tuna, salmon, chicken
Baked-chicken, fish of any kind, 
Grilled extra lean hamburger meat, London broil, filet mignon
Whey protein shake

CARBS:
Fruits of any kind
Any green vegetables
Sweet potatoes
Whole wheat bread
High fiber cereals-fiber one, raisin bran and cheerios

FATS:
Almonds
Cashews
Smart balance peanut butter
Extra virgin olive oil

Sample low carb spices 

1. Magic Seasoning Blends:
a)	seafood magic
b)	poultry magic

2. Mojo Mama:
Blackened Dry Mojo All Natural

3. Mediterranean Spiced Sea Salt
4. Montreal Chicken seasoning
5. Mrs. Dash
a) Table Blend
b) Tomato, Basil, Garlic
c) Italian Medley
d) Grilling blends steak





SEPARATION OF CARBS AND FATS

It's been my experience that separating carbs and fats for the most part is the best route to take when trying to lose body fat. Combining saturated fats from protein sources like eggs and meat with a lot of carbs (especially Hi GI carbs will cause an insulin response to the utmost and cause the body to store more body fat)! This prolonged insulin response is called hyperinsulinemia. It can be good at times for building muscle but not so good when you are trying to rid the body of unwanted body fat. Consuming a lot of dietary fats in the presence of a lot of carbs (an insulin producing food) increases the chance of fat being stored as body fat. Insulin is a storage hormone that can push dietary fat into fat cells. So, you want to eat lean protein with insulin producing carbs so the amino acids from the protein will be pushed into muscle cells and build lean muscle! Consuming a moderate combination of carbs and fat in one meal also makes it harder for the body to break them down. Healthy fats and low GI carbs are different and can be combined if needed but separating fats and carbs should be your goal.

IMPORTANT NOTE: Some fats are needed to be combined with carbs in morning and fats are needed in evening/night to keep blood sugar levels stable when reducing carbs/calories. In order to keep from going hungry eat plenty of green veggies like broccoli, green beans and asparagus throughout the day.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

POST 3-

CARB CUT-OFFS

Carb cut-offs later in the day are very important for fat loss. Weight-training triggers the release of both anabolic and fat burning hormones, but it's while you sleep that the most body fat is burned because you are then in a fasted state. Your body needs to be in a state of lipolysis (the breakdown of fat stored in fat cells) which happens when glycogen levels become depleted at night. If you load up on late-nights carbs you won't hit lipolysis whilst asleep nor will your body release as much Growth Hormone . If you sleep only 4 to 5 hours a night as opposed to 7-8 hours, it leaves you with too much ghrelin (a hormone that increases appetite) and too little leptin (a hormone that decreases appetite and can decrease metabolic rate) and increase sugar cravings.

Protein: Protein levels should be kept high in order to build or keep the body from eating muscle tissue during exercise or times of being in a calorie deficit. Everyone, regardless of their body type, needs about a minimum of 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight to maintain and/or gain lean muscle mass. Protein is used in gluconeogensis during exercise and fasting when carbs are low. Some of the energy your body uses will come from protein sources during periods were carbs are kept low (for i.e.; later in the day and while you sleep). I recommend that everyone keep protein at 1-2 grams of protein per pound of body weight during a long term cutting phase. Those with a slower metabolism will need less (for i.e. only 1 gram per pound of body weight). Too much protein can also make you fat due to producing a calorie surplus. What happens is glycogen levels spill over and the extra calories are stored as body fat. With some peoples metabolism 2 grams of protein would make them fat and 1 gram would be a bit low. So, I they would need to take in 1.25 grams of protein and multiply it by their body weight. Then I divide that by 5 or 6 meals, depending on how many meals you are getting in for that day. When eating 6 meals per day I personally take in about 60 grams of protein during each meal while my wife Kathy takes in only about 40. 

Eat your protein first because you’ll get fuller faster which will keep you from eating as many carbs and fats. This is good for body fat control! Tuna, chicken, salmon, turkey, egg whites and London broil are all good staples. Steer clear of the fattier deli meat that contains nitrates. Fatty red meat is not the best choice to make because it contains about 8 grams per serving and a serving is only about 4 ounces. In those 4 ounces you will only get roughly 25 grams of protein and a whopping 10 grams of saturated fat (not good)! This means you might need another serving of fatty ground beef to get your protein needs for that meal. However, the same 4 ounces of fish, turkey or chicken has about the same protein but only around 2 gram of fat or less. Therefore, you can eat more food while taking in fewer calories! Whey protein used twice a day as a meal-replacer works very well when combined with fruit earlier in the day and essential oils at night because it will bloat you and keep you satisfied. Smaller meals consumed throughout the day decreases body fat levels over-time. Every time you eat (especially protein) your body burns calories when it breaks down the food during digestion. This is why your body heats up every time you eat. The time spent in a heated state will burn more calories than when you are skipping meals. Protein will make you gain weight when added to what you are already eating but will make you lose body fat when it replaces some carb and/or fat calories! Why? Because for every 100 calories of carbs or fats consumed, only about 5 calories will be burned off through digestion. But for every 100 calories of protein you take in around 25 calories will be burned through the digestion process. This is why it’s so important to trade a lot of carbohydrate calories for protein calories when trying to lose fat. When whey protein is used, always add a small amount of essential fats such as smart balance peanut butter, almonds or mixed nuts to slow down the digestion rate and keep you full. Fruit can be added to whey protein post workout or during the earlier part of the day. Eating frequent meals prevents hunger pangs. Drink around 1 gallon of water per day to keep the body hydrated and to boost the metabolism and try to stay away from wheat, gluten and dairy products to get absolutely ******. I have never put a lot of emphasis on meticulously counting each and every calorie consumed, rather I concentrate on eating, with proper food combinations so that the food is broken down properly and absorbed. Never let yourself go hungry. When you are hungry it means that your body is using muscle tissue for energy, as opposed to body fat! 

Carbohydrates: Carbohydrates are not bad for you in moderation, but when trying to lose body fat, you're body needs to be in a state of lipolysis (the breakdown of fat stored in fat cells) which happens when glycogen levels become depleted. High Glycemic carbs should be kept to a minimum on low carb/calorie days and consumed in moderation during the cheat day. The brain and nervous system needs roughly 50 grams of carbs coming from glucose to maintain daily functions. Carbs should never be eaten without adequate amounts of protein. Doing so really spikes insulin levels and cause an increase in body fat! It’s very important to combine a fibrous carb (green vegetable) or (fruit) with each meal to provide energy needed to train and carry out daily functions, but not load your glycogen stores to the point where you don't hit lipolysis until much later on. Focus on diet just as much as or more so than training when trying to get shredded! Do not make the mistake of reducing calories too much when trying to shed body fat. If you normally take in 2500 calories per day you should only reduce calories to 2000-2200 per week until you start losing weight at about 1-2 lbs per week. If you lose more during the first week, don’t worry because it will be a lot of water. Going lower can eat away muscle tissue. Just as you have to periodize your training, the nutrition plan must also be periodize. Staying on a low calorie/low carb diet for too long will not just lead to fat loss, but a lot of muscle loss as well. A mistake most people make when trying to lose body fat is sticking with the same exact calorie-carb reduced meal plan seven days a week. This will not work well because the body has a finely tuned system that protects itself from starvation mode. When the body feels threatened it begins to store body fat after only a few short weeks as opposed to releasing it. By including two- weekly calorie/carb up days, you can trick the human body by giving it a calorie surplus–hence negating the slowing down of the metabolism that comes from calorie depletion. Protein should not need to be reduced during the first carb up day but it can be reduced some during the cheat day because the body can readily use fats and carbs for fuel when in a calorie surplus. All carbs, whether they are of fruit, rice, bread, potatoes, ice cream, milk or pure sugar, eventually turn to glucose and they will all elevate insulin levels. It’s the slower burning carbs with a lower glycemic index like fruit and steel oats that you want to consume because they provide more energy for training and can help keep body fat levels a bit lower because the initial insulin spike is less. Let me be clear, all carb sources will count towards your daily carb intake regardless of their Glycemic Index. This includes all fruits! Mixing foods found on the lower end of the glycemic index scale with foods found on the higher end of the glycemic scale will reduce the glycemic index of the high glycemic index carbs when eaten in the same meal. In addition, eating low glycemic carbs has a carry-over-effect to the next meal. For instance, eating steel cut oats would lower the glycemic level of a white potato if a potato was eaten in the meal following the oats. Relying on fibrous carbs helps improve ones conditioning. Everyone should think of high-fiber foods as a diet aid. Strive to consume 30 grams or more of fiber per day. Slowing down carb absorption also helps keep your energy up longer during the day when dieting. If you take in 30 grams of carbs that are absorbed quickly, you're going to process them quickly, and then you're going to feel tired, hungry and depleted. When you take in the same amount of carbs with a high amount of fiber, they'll stay in your system longer, and you'll have a lot more energy. The fiber also slows down the digestion of protein. The longer that it takes your body to process the protein, the more efficiently it will use each gram! During a cutting phase you’ll do better sticking to foods such as green vegetables/salads with extra virgin olive oil and lean protein sources later in the day and fruit, cereal and/or oatmeal along with lean protein sources during the morning. Carbohydrates and protein break down slowly throughout the day as well as burns body fat. Remember the Krebs cycle! Your last 3 meals should be composed of proteins and fibrous carbohydrates, such as green vegetables. Breakfast should be the largest meal of the day! Keep food volume up (especially lean protein sources). Consume 5-6 meals per day) to keep hunger pangs at bay, speed up the metabolism and to prevent muscle loss or weakness. Trade carbohydrate calories for protein calories gram for gram on the five lower carb days and you will lose weight! Replace an equal amount of carbohydrate calories with extra virgin olive oil for dinner and you will lose weight. Stay around 150 grams of carbs on low carb days as a baseline (you may need more if you start losing muscle or begin to experience low blood sugar. All carbs whether they are fruit or whatever turn to sugar and spike insulin (a fat storage hormone). So it’s very important to read the label or do some research on the internet to find out how many carbs are in each food you consume. You’ll also need to read the labels on each food consumed so you can see how many macronutrients of protein, carbs and fat you are ingesting. Focus on slow burning carbs as opposed to fast burning carbs. Adding in some slow burning carbs with fast burning carbs helps lower the glycemic index of the fast burning carbs. Keep this in mind if you decide to take in some High glycemic index carbs, mix them with a low gi carb source. If you are involved in a lot of outside activities (for i.e.; long distance cycling) you can bump carbs up to 200 or more on low carb days. By using this method it keeps your body guessing, and not allowing it to get used to any particular amount of calories. Hence the reason you won’t hit major plateaus while cutting. You should consistently loose body fat on a weekly basis. Another thing I want to touch on briefly is choice of carbs. As I mentioned, very low glycemic carbs like that of dry sweet potatoes are good for weight loss. There are several studies around that show people who ate only sweet potatoes with several of their daily meals ended the 12 week study leaner than the other group who ate rice, brown rice, pasta, and bread for sources of carbohydrates. The reason for this is that the slow release of carbohydrates to the blood stream resulting in even insulin levels throughout the day.

Fats: Fats are very important in a cutting diet. Fats can be used as an energy source when we become carb depleted or at rest by undergoing beta oxidation. Dietary fats spare the burning of glycogen, and this aids in pulling more carbs/water into the muscle. This means you don’t need as many carbs to prevent the deflated muscle syndrome! *****-3 fatty acids increase insulin sensitivity in the muscle cells. The receptors for insulin are both fat cells and muscle cells. The benefits gained by ingesting EFA’S is that the insulin receptor sites of the muscle cells will become more sensitive than the insulin receptors on the fat cells. An increase in sensitivity of the muscle cells will push more amino acids from protein sources into the muscle cells and away from the fat cells! They are good for hormonal levels, and they taste great. I personally have had great success with combining moderate amounts of fats with high protein meals eaten later in the day. My typical sources are salmon, ***** 3 eggs, almonds, smart balance peanut butter, extra virgin olive oil and macadamia nut oil. I try and get around 100 grams of fat during my last 3 meals of the day. You’ll need to replace an equal amount of carbohydrate calories with essential fats up to 3 times daily for fat loss. Those with a slow metabolism that are taking in only 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight will need to eat fewer fats to lose weight. My suggestion is to not go below 50 grams of fat daily because doing so can cause permanent joint problem from a lack of lubrication when pumping iron and going too low will slow down the fat burning process! Adipose tissue is certainly affected by both insulin levels (produced from carbs) and ASP (produced from fats) because higher quantities of either force the body to become less efficient at eliminating either. Insulin is not the only regulator of fat storage. Adipose tissue is also composed of fats by a hormone called Acylation Stimulating Protein. This hormone doesn't need insulin to make you fatter because it's released from fat cells directly in response to blood chylomicrons (fats produced in the intestinal lumen following the absorption of digested fat) which are responsible for storing triglycerides in adipose cells. Guess what hormone can increase the number of ASP in the body? If you guessed insulin you are correct! So, by controlling carb intake you indirectly reduce ASP levels-hence less body fat will be stored when dietary fats are consumed. By watching the kinds of fats you eat, along with the amounts, you can help control how many calories get stored as body fat. Basically, ASP works for dietary fat storage like insulin works for carbohydrate storage. Understand here that how well the body deals with insulin and ASP cannot always be equated to an individual’s metabolism because thin people who have a hard time gaining muscle can also be considered clinically obese (for i.e. some marathon runners). This is due to their having a poor lean muscle mass to body fat ratio.

There are a lot of people with a condition known as “insulin resistance”. Once you develop high levels of body fat your body will no longer respond to insulin as it should. What happens next is it only takes a small amount of carbohydrates to really shoot those insulin levels through the roof-hence body fat will be stored at a fast rate of speed. When too much insulin is produced, you will be left with too little sugar in the blood stream and some will get stored in the fat cells. This puts you in a viscous cycle where the fatter you get the easier it is to keep putting on the wrong kind of weight (body fat). This makes it very hard to lose body fat. But don’t panic! Once you lose the fat, gain the muscle mass, and establish outstanding insulin sensitivity, you will be able to control your body fat levels. This is great news because once you get lean you’ll probably be able to eat roughly 200-300 grams of carbs on the low carb days as opposed to 150 grams or so for maintenance and be able to consume a few more carbs later in the day. Also, you may be able to increase your carb up/calorie up days to 3 per week as opposed to only 2. Why? Because once you get lean, the metabolism speeds up! Losing weight is fairly easy, but stripping straight body fat off while maintaining or gaining lean body mass is tricky. Men in general have an easier time losing body fat because they carry more muscle mass. The more muscle mass you can acquire through the proper weight training regimen along with a high protein diet-the faster your resting metabolic rate will be just sitting around doing nothing!

FINAL NOTE: RAW LIQUID EGG WHITES MIXED WTH A SCOOP OF PROTEIN POWDER MAKES A SUPERIOR MEAL REPLACER FOR FAT LOSS AND GAINING MASS. I USE THEM 1-4 TIMES DAILY!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sorry about that i did not get on again to edit. ps RR you are the man all of yoiur posts help me out its kool to be able to listen to advanced guys first hand like this. i was wondering if you could take a look at the thread i started new gear user q's


Please post your cycle in this thread and I'll take a look at it.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm going to compete in 5 months and looking to add cardio in a way that minimizes muscle loss and maximizes fat loss.
> Current stats:
> 5' 6"
> 178lbs
> 9% BF
> 
> Goal (in 5 months)
> 165lbs
> 5-6% BF
> ...


1) Do not do HIT cardio as it can burn muscle when cutting carbs. Stick to moderate intensity!
2) It takes very little cardio to burn away muscle when dieting down without steroids . Too much cardio can burn off muscle even while using anabolics so you'l need to rely more on diet and less on cardio. 
3) I would not do more than 30-40 minutes of cardio max 3 times per week as it will very likely strip off muscle. I would start at 15 minutes 3 times per week right now to keep your heart healthy but don't increase to 20 minutes until 12 weeks out. At 8 weeks out do 30 minutes and if needed 40 minutes 4 weeks out. 
4) You can do cardio at anytime other than leg and back day.

*NOTE:* These are my recommendations for natural trainers. Those with a fast metabolism should stay with only 15 minutes 3 times per week throughout the entire 12 week diet to prevent muscle loss.

----------


## Coca Cola

Big Ron

If a person is permanently shutdown and cannot recover anymore, does this means that this person has no chance of having kids in the future (infertile)?

If i'm not mistaken I think there are a lot of pro bb who have kids, do they usually have them before they start their long-year-round-heavy-cycling to be a pro or they have them after they become pro?

----------


## Archangel.

Ron, I just read over your diet for cutting fat post twice very thoroughly, but it is a lot to take in IMO. I think I get it for the most part and I will be trying to use it to the best of my ability during my 20 week blast, as my goal is to shed some fat and hopefully gain some quality size and strength. 

My Q is concerning dairy while using this approach. I love skim milk, low-fat chees, cottage chees and low-fat yogurt. Can I incorporate these foods and how??
I've gotta know the truth on this one Ron, thanks









> POST 3-
> 
> CARB CUT-OFFS
> 
> Carb cut-offs later in the day are very important for fat loss. Weight-training triggers the release of both anabolic and fat burning hormones, but it's while you sleep that the most body fat is burned because you are then in a fasted state. Your body needs to be in a state of lipolysis (the breakdown of fat stored in fat cells) which happens when glycogen levels become depleted at night. If you load up on late-nights carbs you won't hit lipolysis whilst asleep nor will your body release as much Growth Hormone . If you sleep only 4 to 5 hours a night as opposed to 7-8 hours, it leaves you with too much ghrelin (a hormone that increases appetite) and too little leptin (a hormone that decreases appetite and can decrease metabolic rate) and increase sugar cravings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Big Ron
> 
> If a person is permanently shutdown and cannot recover anymore, does this means that this person has no chance of having kids in the future (infertile)?*You'll have to see a fertility specialist to determine how many live sperm, if any, are being produced by your body. Some people have their sperm frozen so they can use it later*. 
> 
> If i'm not mistaken I think there are a lot of pro bb who have kids, do they usually have them before they start their long-year-round-heavy-cycling to be a pro or they have them after they become pro? *It varies! This gets back to what I stated earlier-everyone is different.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, i just read over your diet for cutting fat post twice very thoroughly, but it is a lot to take in imo. I think i get it for the most part and i will be trying to use it to the best of my ability during my 20 week blast, as my goal is to shed some fat and hopefully gain some quality size and strength. 
> 
> My q is concerning dairy while using this approach. I love skim milk, low-fat chees, cottage chees and low-fat yogurt. Can i incorporate these foods and how?? *yes you can have some dairy but some hold water with dairy due to allergies and MUST AVOID. It's the sugar/carb content you have to watch in no fat dairy.* 
> i've gotta know the truth on this one ron, thanks


above

----------


## fig

> A prime is simply a lay-off from the gym. You'll want to do an extended reload (not blast) in order to get cut! For now I will copy/past the fat loss diet plan in this thread. It may take up a few pages.


Thanks Ronnie. Greatly appreciated!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Thanks Ronnie. Greatly appreciated!!


ditto!!! never realized fats stablized blood sugar..

----------


## Archangel.

> above


2 Q's:

I have armidex @ 1mg/tab, how should I dose it while on my blast for the purpose of limiting water retention, and also in the prevention of gyno?

I also have some clen , how and when should I dose that to optimize its fat shedding assistance?

Also, since the the armidex limits the estrogen, will taking it on cycle cause me to make less gains than if i didn't use it?

Thanks Ron

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie i'm interested in starting the Carb-Cycling diet, I am 6' 230lbs and to maintain i need about 3400-3500 calories. Your sample diet is for someone taking 2000 calories if you could just change it for 3000 calories that would be great, like the pro/carb/fat ratio If you need more info just let me know.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...elbow is hurting with skull crushers-ezbar...help please!!!

----------


## F4iGuy

> 1) Do not do HIT cardio as it can burn muscle when cutting carbs. Stick to moderate intensity!
> 2) It takes very little cardio to burn away muscle when dieting down without steroids . Too much cardio can burn off muscle even while using anabolics so you'l need to rely more on diet and less on cardio. 
> 3) I would not do more than 30-40 minutes of cardio max 3 times per week as it will very likely strip off muscle. I would start at 15 minutes 3 times per week right now to keep your heart healthy but don't increase to 20 minutes until 12 weeks out. At 8 weeks out do 30 minutes and if needed 40 minutes 4 weeks out. 
> 4) You can do cardio at anytime other than leg and back day.
> 
> *NOTE:* These are my recommendations for natural trainers. Those with a fast metabolism should stay with only 15 minutes 3 times per week throughout the entire 12 week diet to prevent muscle loss.


Got it. More questions.

1. If Lifting Mon-Fri (cardio PWO as outlined) should I avoid all forms of cardio on my rest days (Sat+Sun)? I feel like I should be doing something active? Would a light 2 mile jog be OK? If so am fasted or full stomach later in the day?

2. Can you give an opinion on PWO vs AM Fasted cardio?

3. Can you describe your protein egg treat? Are you scrambling+cooking or Rocky style?

I'm really enjoying the results I've obtained following your advice. Many thanks big Ron!

----------


## Jrockk

NEWBBIE!!!

Hey Ronnie...
Ive read everything you had to say this this forum.
And had to sign up to get some professional info...
and hope you can help when need...
which may be alot.

Im brand new to this... 
very first time taking any aas/pro-hormone. 
and im planning on taking Anadrol starting
Monday...
Im 25 yrs old...'
6'0 tall...
195lbs...
Ill be working out 4 days a week with a day of rest in between.
Taking in 1.5 gram per pound...so aboout 292 grams/day
and around 3,100 Calories/day.

Any pointers?
are those number too low/ too high?
also its subscribed to take for a 4week cycle...
then PCT for 2-3 weeks...
should i do as prescribed or take it on a 8 week ride, then PCT for 
however long...?
Help plz!

-J

----------


## Coca Cola

Big Ron

I remember what you told me last time the best stack is Test/Tren /Dbol /GH/Slin, and this is how a lot of the pro bb got so big, I hate Tren due to its emotional sides that I get (I'm constantly angry at everything), and I'm not really a fan of Dbol as well (although I still have plenty of them left in my stash) due to its estrogenic side, Winstrol is probably a better choice for me.

You mentioned that Dbol is a great compound to stack with Test that will help break past strength plateaus when Test alone maybe insufficient, how does Winstrol compared to Dbol if used for the same purpose to break past plateaus?

And also since Tren is definitely out for me, and slin is pretty scary stuff and not worth using unless in high level competition like you said, that left me with one other compound I might be interested to try, and that would be GH, would you be able to share with us how to incorporate GH properly into the slingshot cycle, and to avoid the nasty bloated gut side effect?

I've been reading your slingshot training thread again, and I believe your shoulder workout consist of:
Shoulder press 4 sets
Side Lateral 3 sets 
Reverse Flies 3 sets

I see a lot of pro bb incorporate front raises into their shoulder routine, what is ur opinion on front raises, why don't u include them in your training?


Thank you so much

----------


## creactiveprotein

Ronnie, great thread, tell me what you think of this cycle, im a first time user and dont want to run 20 weeks my first time out, just to avoid possible side effects. 

- test e 500mg for 8 weeks 
- HcG 250mg E4D during cycle 

PCT 

Nolva 40/40/20/20 
If im taking HcG throughout the cycle, do I even need it in PCT? 

Im basically trying to use as little substances as possible with this cycle. My goals are to shed some fat and add lean mass, not real concerned with packing major mass. Thanks for your time!

----------


## Matt380va

I was looking to start taking steroids but I wasn't exactly sure on which would be best for me. I run track and I was looking to possibly get faster if not atleast gain a good amount of mass, Any suggestions?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie we miss you brother...is it a good idea to run test cyp up to day of show when using letro??? or... best to drop test cyp 3 weeks out... while continuing letro and using test prop until few days out???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ditto!!! never realized fats stablized blood sugar..


I've seen people be unsuccesful at slowly tapering down carbs when preparing for a show and have to go straight into ketosis in order to stabilize blood sugar because they did not eat enough fat for breakfast and dinner. Some need a little right before bed time as well or they will wake up starving in the middle of the night with the skakes.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 2 Q's:
> 
> I have armidex @ 1mg/tab, how should I dose it while on my blast for the purpose of limiting water retention, and also in the prevention of gyno? *1/2 tab eod "only" if you need it.* 
> I also have some clen , how and when should I dose that to optimize its fat shedding assistance? *80 mcgs at 2 weeks on/1 week off or start at 40 mcgs and increase it by 20 every 2 weeks. Do not exceed 120 mcgs for 2 weeks.*
> 
> Also, since the the armidex limits the estrogen, will taking it on cycle cause me to make less gains than if i didn't use it? .*Yes, you'll make a few less gains and have less sex drive on such a low dose of test*
> 
> Thanks Ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie i'm interested in starting the Carb-Cycling diet, I am 6' 230lbs and to maintain i need about 3400-3500 calories. Your sample diet is for someone taking 2000 calories if you could just change it for 3000 calories that would be great, like the pro/carb/fat ratio If you need more info just let me know.


Sorry, I do not have the time to make specialized diet plans for everyone.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Big Ron
> 
> I remember what you told me last time the best stack is Test/Tren /Dbol /GH/Slin, and this is how a lot of the pro bb got so big, I hate Tren due to its emotional sides that I get (I'm constantly angry at everything), and I'm not really a fan of Dbol as well (although I still have plenty of them left in my stash) due to its estrogenic side, Winstrol is probably a better choice for me.
> 
> You mentioned that Dbol is a great compound to stack with Test that will help break past strength plateaus when Test alone maybe insufficient, how does Winstrol compared to Dbol if used for the same purpose to break past plateaus? *Winstrol is not going to provide strength gains like d-bol for the majority as it's more of a hardening agent. Winstrol can make the tendons weaker over time which IMO makes it a bad choice while bulking if you are prone to join/tendon pain during it's use. Some do good on winnie (mostly younger people with strong tendons) but it's not as good as d-bol for gaining strength. You'll have to give it a try and see how you do on it to know for sure.*
> And also since Tren is definitely out for me, and slin is pretty scary stuff and not worth using unless in high level competition like you said, that left me with one other compound I might be interested to try, and that would be GH, would you be able to share with us how to incorporate GH properly into the slingshot cycle, and to avoid the nasty bloated gut side effect? About the best thing you could do to avoid increasing the size of your gut while using GH would be to take only 4ius ed over a long period of time (6 months or longer). 
> 
> I've been reading your slingshot training thread again, and I believe your shoulder workout consist of:
> Shoulder press 4 sets
> ...


above

----------


## Archangel.

> above


When you say take the armidex "only if you need it" meaning that when and if you feel gyno symptoms coming on, but isn't it too late once you feel the early symptoms?? Doesn't that mean there is some gynocomastia already slightly developed?? It freaks me out because I've learned on this forum that surgery is the only true "gyno reversal"

Why do you suggest only 2 weeks on then a week off for clen ??

Also, I read the post above mine, and you mentioned that some bodybuilders have no success leaning out via tapering their carbs and must go into ketosis because they didn't eat enough fats at breakfast and at night. I'm confused, because I have been religiously following your fat shedding meal scheme where you say to keep carbs separate from fats, and I eat almost the exact sample meal plan that you said you use:

meal 1 p/c
meal 2 p/c
meal 3 p/c
meal 4 p/f
meal 5 p/f
meal 6 p/f

So, why are you saying they went wrong by NOT incorporating enough fats in breakfast??? You wouldn't want to do just p/f for breakfast without any carbs, would you??

Finally, what's your take on DC training??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, great thread, tell me what you think of this cycle, im a first time user and dont want to run 20 weeks my first time out, just to avoid possible side effects. *8 WEEKS IS NOT LONG ENOUGH TO GIVE YOUR BODY TIME TO ADJUST-HENCE MORE SIDE EFFECTS! You will shed more fat with a 20 week cycle. 8 weeks is not long enough to do much. My advice to you is wait until you are ready to do a 20 week cycle before taking steroids. If you are not ready for 20 weeks you are not ready IMO.* 
> - test e 500mg for 8 weeks 
> - HcG 250mg E4D during cycle 
> 
> PCT 
> 
> Nolva 40/40/20/20 
> If im taking HcG throughout the cycle, do I even need it in PCT? *no*
> 
> Im basically trying to use as little substances as possible with this cycle. My goals are to shed some fat and add lean mass, not real concerned with packing major mass. Thanks for your time!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I was looking to start taking steroids but I wasn't exactly sure on which would be best for me. I run track and I was looking to possibly get faster if not atleast gain a good amount of mass, Any suggestions?


How old are you and how long have you been training?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...elbow is hurting with skull crushers-ezbar...help please!!!


Get a low back seated and do them seated. Perform the skull crushers one arm at a time using a cable machine. I would wrap elbows as well.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when you say take the armidex "only if you need it" meaning that when and if you feel gyno symptoms coming on, but isn't it too late once you feel the early symptoms?? *no!* doesn't that mean there is some gynocomastia already slightly developed?? *the anti-es will kill it* it freaks me out because i've learned on this forum that surgery is the only true "gyno reversal"*if youre prone to get gyno anties may not stop it anyways. I would keep nolvadex on hand in case it rears its ugly head then change over to adex once it subsides.*
> why do you suggest only 2 weeks on then a week off for clen ??*allow receptors to upregulate*
> also, i read the post above mine, and you mentioned that some bodybuilders have no success leaning out via tapering their carbs and must go into ketosis because they didn't eat enough fats at breakfast and at night. I'm confused, because i have been religiously following your fat shedding meal scheme where you say to keep carbs separate from fats, and i eat almost the exact sample meal plan that you said you use: *you do separate carbs and fats for most part throught the day but not at breakfast and night and/or evening.* 
> meal 1 p/c
> meal 2 p/c
> meal 3 p/c
> meal 4 p/f
> meal 5 p/f
> meal 6 p/f
> ...


above

link-  http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323739

----------


## Jrockk

Hey Ron,

Well since I'm brand new to steroids and want to get a cycle started,
As a beginning wat kind of cycle do you think I should start on?
I'm 25 yrs old...
And been I'm the gym forever...
Just looking to bulk up bigtime,
Then cut unessecary weight/fat while keeping whatever mass I've built.
Thx for your time.

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5116114]above

link- [COLOR="Red"] http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323739[/COLO

I can get why you'd keep the breakfast p/c/f, but why do you say at night too?? You don't want the carbs at night, do you? In your personal meal example, your nightly meals were all p/f with no carbs. Can you clear this up please?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Got it. More questions.
> 
> 1. If Lifting Mon-Fri (cardio PWO as outlined) should I avoid all forms of cardio on my rest days (Sat+Sun)? I feel like I should be doing something active? Would a light 2 mile jog be OK? If so am fasted or full stomach later in the day? *I would certainly take a 2 day break on weekends and unless you are an endomorph I would stay with only 3 days of cardio per week. Your goal is to become lean not stringy!*2. Can you give an opinion on PWO vs AM Fasted cardio? *I would do cardio post-workout since you are already at the gym. Both ways work but doing it in the morning can fatiques you more before weight training and that's why I feel its best to do it post workout if possible so you can train harder with weights!* 
> 
> 3. Can you describe your protein egg treat? Are you scrambling+cooking or Rocky style? *I cook them for breakfast then switch over to liquid egg whites (not egg beaters). I drink liquid egg whites raw (can be found at walmart) with a scoop or half a scoop of chocolate protein powder. Mix and drink! Goes good with smat balance peanut butter at night. Add ice cube.*I'm really enjoying the results I've obtained following your advice. Many thanks big Ron!*Your welcome!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> newbbie!!!
> 
> Hey ronnie...
> Ive read everything you had to say this this forum.
> And had to sign up to get some professional info...
> And hope you can help when need...
> Which may be alot.
> 
> Im brand new to this... 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie we miss you brother...is it a good idea to run test cyp up to day of show when using letro??? or... best to drop test cyp 3 weeks out... while continuing letro and using test prop until few days out???


*I would forget test prop as it will cause you to lump up and possibly cause you to lose points. My advice is to continue test cypionate until two weeks out from show. Inject around 2 ccs of test 2 weeks out and that will be your last shot of test. Start letro on the same day you drop test (2 weeks out). By doing so you can still come in full but not hold water*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5116381]


> above
> 
> link- [COLOR="Red"] http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323739[/COLO
> 
> I can get why you'd keep the breakfast p/c/f, but why do you say at night too?? You don't want the carbs at night, do you? *No carbs at night unless its the once a week cheat meal (second carb up day). On first carb up day I try and take carbs in before night time as less carbs are ingested on this carb up day (when utilized).*  In your personal meal example, your nightly meals were all p/f with no carbs. *On low carb days the only carbs I take in at evening/night are green veggies like green beans, broccoli and lettuce. I have 3 table spoons of virgin olive oil on evening salad along with my chicken or fish. Before bed it's 1 table spoon of smart balance peanut butter in egg whites before going to bed. For breakfast I have two whole eggs with egg whites, oatmeal and ezekiel bread*. Can you clear this up please?


above

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5116482]


> above


Oh OK, I get it.

Could you please describe in detail the proper/most beneficial way to do incline bench on the smith machine. I know you suggest setting the bench at a 15 degree angle, but could you please advise on:

1. Hand spacing

2. What part of the chest should the bar line up with? Lower, upper?

3. Should you let your elbows flare out to the side on the negative portion, or keep them tucked down and closer to your body?

Oh, and would it be beneficial at all to add var to my second reload of test only at 750/week, or is that unnescesary? This is my first test cycle.

p.s. what is smart balance peanut butter and ezekiel bread???

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ronnie,

What is your thought about long term AAS's effects on adrenal and thyroid glands?
I have read that some people are on cortisol replacement therapy and thyroid replacement therapy for the rest of their life due to long-term AAS usage.

Our adrenal glands work harder when we are on AAS, so that when we are on OFF cycle, our adrenal glands are burned out / exhausted and not working properly. Is that true?

Regarding thyroid gland, I have read some online lab's studies that our thyroid is suppressed when on AAS cycle. 
Most of the studies said the TSH & free T3 are increased when on AAS, but the Free T4, Total T3 & Total T4 are decreased.
Either test, deca , dbol , winny, tren causes hypothyroidism state.

Can repeated long-term steroid cycle cause those adrenal & thyroid problems?


Thank you very much for your attention and explanation ronnie...
GBU...

----------


## The Observer

Hey Ron, you helped out with my reload and now I came to my deload stage today. For my reload phase, I'll be running Tren A (50mg ED for first week and 75mg ED for the next seven) plus Test E ( trying to figure out if I should use 600mg or 750mg...will work it out). 

I hear that Tren really shuts you down. With Reload/Deload, what do you suggest when I come to deload crossroad on week 18? PCT for 2 weeks and get back on and reload or do you recommend something else. I seen you that you recommend a 4 week PCT for beginners after a 20 week reload/deload, would that be enough after Tren use? Honestly, I'd like to get back into blasting soon as possible but also be safe. Here is what my cycle looks like. One more question, I have some T3/Clen /Keto sitting here. I'd like to get some fat shredded off before the summer comes around. Should I use it somewhere in my reload phase or should I save for next blast? 

Thank so much in advance!


*Reload:*
Week 1-8: TEST E 500mg
Week 1-8: Deca 400mg
Week 1-4: D-BOL 40mg ED
Week 5-8: Winstrol 100 EOD 
Week 1-8: Letro 1.25mg EOD

*Deload: (I am on day one right now)*
Week 1-2: TEST E 250mg one shot weekly
Week 1-2: Letro 1.25mg EOD

*Reload:* 
Week 1-8: TEST E 600-750mg 
Week 1-8: Tren A (50ED first week and then 75ED after)
Week 1-8: Cabergoline 0.5mg E3D
Week 1-8: Letro 1.25mg EOD
Week 4-8: HCG 250 IU Twice a week

*Deload:* 
I need your help here buddy. I don't know to go in a 2 week bridge or a 2 week pct or a 4 week pct....or something more drastic?

----------


## jblazed

How much is 150 mgs in a ml dart?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..learned more from this thread... than trainers i have paid on line..your the best!!!

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie 

Thank you so much for answering all my questions, I have learned a lot even though I haven't been here for a long time. I still have much to learn, and I hope you won't get sick of answering every questions I might throw at you.

In regards to some of your answers, you mentioned that 4iu of gh is safe enough to avoid bloated gut effect, how to dose this properly? one single dose of 4iu upon waking? or split the shot? if splitting the shot, when will the second shot should be taken?

I'm very curious about the development of the deltoid muscle that a lot of the pro bb has nowadays, their delts are truly like a bowling bowl, its so big and stand out, and if i compare like back in the day of arnold, even though he has big shoulders, but it doesn't have that bowling ball look that sticks out front side and back, what do u think makes the difference? is it training? or do pros nowadays use special site enhancement to get that look on their delts?

Been reading your slingshot training again, i get kinda confused with prime and deload, I realized that during prime its ok not to train at all, but if i still want to keep on training, what sets it apart to a deload?

From my understanding both prime and deload use 12-15 rep range, and use 3-6 sets per body part? so in a way they are kinda similar, no? Can't figure out whats the difference?

Thanks Ron for clarifying this for me.

----------


## Thing

I have both sust. 250 and d bol injectable what do you think is the best way to take them I mean do i take tham at the same time or both at diff. times ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5116610]


> Oh OK, I get it.
> 
> Could you please describe in detail the proper/most beneficial way to do incline bench on the smith machine. I know you suggest setting the bench at a 15 degree angle, but could you please advise on:
> 
> 1. Hand spacing *PLACE OUTSIDE OF HAND JUST ON THE INSIDE OF BIG RING ON THE OLYMPIC BAR SO ARMS ARE AT ABOUT A 90 DEGREE ANGLE AT BOTTOM OF MOVEMENT. WITH DECLINES PUT RINGS IN MIDDLE OF HAND-HENCE USE A SLIGHTLY WIDER GRIP.*
> 2. What part of the chest should the bar line up with? Lower, upper? UPPER 1/3
> 
> 3. Should you let your elbows flare out to the side on the negative portion, or keep them tucked down and closer to your body? *FLARED OUT WORKS THE UPPER PECS BETTER BUT DO NOT DO IT IN EXCESS OR IT CAN CAUSE STRAIN ON ROTATOR CUFF.*
> Oh, and would it be beneficial at all to add var to my second reload of test only at 750/week, or is that unnescesary? *UNECCESARY*This is my first test cycle.
> ...


ABOVE

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5118480]


> ABOVE


Thanks Ron.

I have a Q regarding the cardio during the carb cycling phase of the slingshot diet. You wrote that during the carb cyclign phase one should perform high intensity cardio, and during the keto phase one should perform low intensity cardio. However, I read one of your fairly recent replies to someone on this thread, where you advised him NEVER do high intensity cardio (I think he said he was doing HIIT). Why then do you say to do high intensity during the carb cycling??? I am currently in the carb cycling phase and really want to know how intense AND for how long I should be doing my cardio. Could you please also state the heart beat range I should be in so I can really get the right idea, thank you

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5118480]


> ABOVE


Just curious, how much time between the before and after pics of you holding up a fish then doing a double biceps pose??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, you helped out with my reload and now I came to my deload stage today. For my reload phase, I'll be running Tren A (50mg ED for first week and 75mg ED for the next seven) plus Test E ( trying to figure out if I should use 600mg or 750mg...will work it out). 
> 
> I hear that Tren really shuts you down. With Reload/Deload, what do you suggest when I come to deload crossroad on week 18? PCT for 2 weeks and get back on and reload or do you recommend something else. I seen you that you recommend a 4 week PCT for beginners after a 20 week reload/deload, would that be enough after Tren use? *YES 4 WEEKS IS GOOD BUT 6-8 WEEKS WOULD BE BETTER IF YOU DON'T WANT TO TAKE CHANCES with reproductive system.* Honestly, I'd like to get back into blasting soon as possible but also be safe. *I would do 6 weeks off including 4 weeks PCT then start reloading again.* Here is what my cycle looks like. One more question, I have some T3/Clen /Keto sitting here. I'd like to get some fat shredded off before the summer comes around. Should I use it somewhere in my reload phase or should I save for next blast? *I would do a lean bulk during the first 10 week Slingshot phase, then do a cut during the second 10 week Slingshot Phase. Add in clen/t-3 during second 10 week Slingshot phase. Keto is not required with clen. Simply start at 40 mcgs of clen per day and increase by 20 mcgs every 2 weeks. Do not exceed 120 mcgs for 2 weeks!* 
> Thank so much in advance!
> 
> 
> *Reload:*
> Week 1-8: TEST E 500mg
> Week 1-8: Deca 400mg
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> How much is 150 mgs in a ml dart?


Depends on how many mgs are in each ml.

----------


## The Observer

Thanks a lot Ron, you have been more helpful than anyone else I deal with. I'm 29 years old with two kids, thinking about having maybe one more in a few years and that would be it which is why I am hesitant to take the drastic measures. I don't compete as of yet, it's something I'd like to do but I think my time is limited since I started taking training serious way too late in my life.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> what is your thought about long term aas's effects on adrenal and thyroid glands?
> I have read that some people are on cortisol replacement therapy and thyroid replacement therapy for the rest of their life due to long-term aas usage.
> 
> Our adrenal glands work harder when we are on aas, so that when we are on off cycle, our adrenal glands are burned out / exhausted and not working properly. Is that true?
> 
> Regarding thyroid gland, i have read some online lab's studies that our thyroid is suppressed when on aas cycle. 
> Most of the studies said the tsh & free t3 are increased when on aas, but the free t4, total t3 & total t4 are decreased.
> ...


*imo any idea about adrenal exhaustion is flat out quackery! I have never seen anyone have thyroid or adrenal problems from taking anabolics!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie 
> 
> thank you so much for answering all my questions, i have learned a lot even though i haven't been here for a long time. I still have much to learn, and i hope you won't get sick of answering every questions i might throw at you.
> 
> In regards to some of your answers, you mentioned that 4iu of gh is safe enough to avoid bloated gut effect, how to dose this properly? One single dose of 4iu upon waking? Or split the shot? If splitting the shot, when will the second shot should be taken? *take all 4ius at night before going to bed.*
> 
> i'm very curious about the development of the deltoid muscle that a lot of the pro bb has nowadays, their delts are truly like a bowling bowl, its so big and stand out, and if i compare like back in the day of arnold, even though he has big shoulders, but it doesn't have that bowling ball look that sticks out front side and back, what do u think makes the difference? Is it training? *synthol, less training volume, more drugs, diet and a larger population of gentically gifted people* or do pros nowadays use special site enhancement to get that look on their delts?
> 
> Been reading your slingshot training again, i get kinda confused with prime and deload, i realized that during prime its ok not to train at all, but if i still want to keep on training, what sets it apart to a deload? *the prime is merely a lay-off once you hit total burnout or go on vacation. Its good to take 1-3 weeks off from all training every year. During the deload you train all out but with less volume and higher reps (10-15 reps)* 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5119065]


> Thanks Ron.
> 
> I have a Q regarding the cardio during the carb cycling phase of the slingshot diet. You wrote that during the carb cyclign phase one should perform high intensity cardio, and during the keto phase one should perform low intensity cardio. However, I read one of your fairly recent replies to someone on this thread, where you advised him NEVER do high intensity cardio (I think he said he was doing HIIT). Why then do you say to do high intensity during the carb cycling??? I am currently in the carb cycling phase and really want to know how intense AND for how long I should be doing my cardio. Could you please also state the heart beat range I should be in so I can really get the right idea, thank you *WHAT I WAS TRYING TO RELATE IS THAT YOU PERFORM HIGHER INTENSITY CARDIO DURING CARB CYCLING AND LOWER INTENSITY CARDIO DURING KETOSIS . FOR KETOSIS YOU ARE LOOKING AT A HEART RATE OF AROUND 120. WHEN CARB CYCLING YOU ARE AROUND 140. THERE ARE NO ABSOLUTES IN TERMS OF HOW MANY DAYS AND HOW LONG. IT DEPENDS ON YOUR DIET AND METABOLIC RATE. I WOULD NEVER DO CARDIO ON LEG DAY AS IT CAN BURN OFF MUSCLE FAST! I USUALLY ONLY NEED 15 MINUTES 3 TIMES PER WEEK WHEN CARB CYCLING AND I DO NOT NEED ANY CARDIO WHATSOEVER WHEN IN KETOSIS. I MAY BUMP IT UP TO 30 MINUTES 4-6 WEEKS OUT FROM A SHOWI HAVE FOUND I DO NOT NEED KETOSIS TO GET CUT AND IT MAKES ME MORE TIRED, I LOSE STRENGTH AND IT CAUSES ME MORE JOINT PAIN. KETOSIS ALSO LOWERS MY SEX DRIVE. I AM SOMEWHAT OF AN ECTO-MESO BUT A HARD GAINER AS WELL. KETO IS USED ONLY AS A TOOL FOR THOSE WHO NEED IT. THIS IS USUALLY ENDOMORPHS AND SOME FEMALES. SOME USE IT THE LAST 4 WEEK BEFORE A SHOW IF THEY PLATEAU ON WEIGHT LOSS. THERE NOTHING SPECIAL ABOUT KETOSIS OTHER THAN IT LOWERS INSULIN LEVELS A LITTLE FURTHER THAN LOWER CARB DIET.*


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have both sust. 250 and d bol injectable what do you think is the best way to take them I mean do i take tham at the same time or both at diff. times ?


Same time is fine.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks a lot Ron, you have been more helpful than anyone else I deal with. I'm 29 years old with two kids, thinking about having maybe one more in a few years and that would be it which is why I am hesitant to take the drastic measures. I don't compete as of yet, it's something I'd like to do but I think my time is limited since I started taking training serious way too late in my life.


In your shoes I would take off 8 weeks after each 20 week cycle. Do full PCT after cycle and it wouldn't hurt to do some HCG during deloads.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5120916]


> Just curious, how much time between the before and after pics of you holding up a fish then doing a double biceps pose??


About 3 years.

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5122360]


> About 3 years.


That's awesome progress Ron, congrats. Could you please tell me just from your experience (cause there probably hasn't been a test done on this ever), on average, roughly what percentage of gains would one lose out on IF they were to run armidex along with a test cycle, as opposed to if they DIDN'T run armidex with a test cycle? 

Thank you

----------


## The Observer

> In your shoes I would take off 8 weeks after each 20 week cycle. Do full PCT after cycle and it wouldn't hurt to do some HCG during deloads.



Will do, sounds like something I had in mind, thank you.

----------


## 5a_reductase

Ronnie, I have to say this is the best information I heard and seen on the internet so far. I've said it before and I'll say it again, you can always tell and internet user because of all the BS they talk about. Your info here is right on point, I might add that this is how the pro's do it.

----------


## F4iGuy

1. Prep set: 4-8 reps (2 reps shy of failure) and *4 minutes* rest correct? 

2. My current *Deload* (Using chest for example)
Decline bench: Prep set, 4-6, 8-10
Incline bench: 8-10, 8-10
Twist Flyes: 8-10

Should I eliminate prep sets and 4-6 rep ranges for deloads?

Should all sets be around 10-15 reps instead of 8-10?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...i have put a whole 1 inch on my arms with... slingshot training...i feel like an idiot over-training..and lifting with improper form...for far too many years.

two questions..are hand held bodyfat testers accurate??? letro or arimidex going into a show????

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;51b22360]


> About 3 years.


When it comes to the fat grams during the cutting phase, I have been following your example diet to the T, but could I substitute some of the fat grams I get in the 4 tbl spoons of olive oil I take with my one evening meal for the fat in whole eggs and low fat cheese??? Would this still be as effective??

Also, how do I determine how much fat I'm supposed to consume? For carbs I'm doing 150 g, and protein I'm doing 1.25 g/pound. I'm just confused how to calculate the fat, thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 1. prep set: 4-8 reps (2 reps shy of failure) and *4 minutes* rest correct? *about 4-5 reps shy of failure and 2 1/2 minutes rest between sets as it's only the last warm up set. Do not fatigue yourself on prep set.* 
> 2. My current *deload* (using chest for example)
> decline bench: Prep set, 4-6, 8-10
> incline bench: 8-10, 8-10
> twist flyes: 8-10
> 
> should i eliminate prep sets and 4-6 rep ranges for deloads? *yes*
> should all sets be around 10-15 reps instead of 8-10? *yes, stay with 10-15*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...i have put a whole 1 inch on my arms with... Slingshot training...i feel like an idiot over-training..*awesome!* and lifting with improper form...for far too many years. *i understand!*
> two questions..are hand held bodyfat testers accurate??? They are off by about 7% so no they are not accurate! Letro or arimidex going into a show????*letro is best because it kills more estrogen*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5124880]


> When it comes to the fat grams during the cutting phase, I have been following your example diet to the T, but could I substitute some of the fat grams I get in the 4 tbl spoons of olive oil I take with my one evening meal for the fat in whole eggs and low fat cheese??? *WHOLE EGGS ARE FINE. BE CAREFUL WITH LOW FAT CHEESE IF IT CONTAINS CARBS.Would this still be as effective?? I WOULD DO WHOLE EGGS FOR BREAKFAST AND OLIVE OILVE OR SMART BALANCE PEANUT BUTTER LATER IN THE DAY AS YOU NEED SOME HEALTHY FATS IN YOUR DIET TO PRESERVE MUSCLE*
> Also, how do I determine how much fat I'm supposed to consume? *IF YOU ARE LOSING 1-2 LBS PER WEEK YOU ARE ON TARGET. IF NOT, DECREASE FAT INTAKE* For carbs I'm doing 150 g, and protein I'm doing 1.25 g/pound. I'm just confused how to calculate the fat, thanks* IF YOU ARE USING ANABOLICS TAKE IN 50 GRAMS OF PROTEIN 6 TIMES PER DAY*


ABOVE

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5125556][QUOTE=Archangel.;5124880]ABOVB

But peanut butter contains almost as many carbs as it does protein, so why would I take that in the evening? That's why I thought maybe whole eggs, which you said were OK, and low-fat cheese (the one I use contains next to no carbs). Why do you say you need "some good fats in the evening to preserve muscle, like peanut butter and olive oil"?? Are the fats in eggs and cheese not "good, muscle preserving" fats??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5122401]


> That's awesome progress Ron, congrats. Could you please tell me just from your experience (cause there probably hasn't been a test done on this ever), on average, roughly what percentage of gains would one lose out on IF they were to run armidex along with a test cycle, as opposed to if they DIDN'T run armidex with a test cycle?* ONE THING DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH ESTROGEN YOUR BODY PRODUCES WHILE USING AROMATIZING STEROIDS . APPARENTLY I CONVERT VERY LITTLE ESTROGEN BECAUSE GYNO HAS NEVER BEEN A CONCERN AND MY STREGNTH DROPS WHEN ON ANTI-ES. SOME PEOPLE PRODUCE A LOT OF ESTROGEN WHILE USING AROMATIZING STEROIDS AND ITS THESE PEOPLE WHO ARE STILL ABLE TO MAKE GOOD GAINS ON ANTIES BECAUSE THEY HAVE ENOUGH LEFT OVER ESTROGEN TO STILL MAKE THE GAINS.
> 
> THREE OTHER THINGS THAT CAN GO AGAINST PEOPLE WHO USE ANTIES ARE STEROID LETHARGY FROM THE ANTI-ES LOWERING THEIR SEROTONIN LEVELS TOO MUCH WHICH HINDERS THEM TO TRAIN HARD IN THE GYM. ANOTHER THING IS JOINT PAIN. ONCE JOINT PAIN KICKS IN YOU LOSE STRENGTH AND MAKE NO GAINS. SOME ESTROGEN IS ALSO NEEDED TO MAKE RECEPTOR SITES MORE SENSITIVE TO ANDROGENS.
> 
> SO, WITH SOME PEOPLE WHO PRODUCE A LOT OF ESTROGEN AND TAKE ONLY A LOW DOSE OF ANTI-ES TO GET BY THEY STILL MAKE GOOD GAINS. THOSE WHO DO NOT NEED THEM YET TAKE THEM OUT OF PRE-CAUTION (I.E.; IN FEAR OF GETTING GYNO) CAN REALLY HURT THEIR GAINS. I WOULD SAY MY GAINS ARE REDUCED BY AROUND 40% WHILE ON ANTIES BUT THIS HAS A LOT TO DO WITH JOINT PAIN, LOSS OF WATER, AND FEELING TIRED ALL THE TIME. IF YOUR SEX DRIVE DECREASES WHILE ON ANTIES, OR YOU DEVELOP JOINT PAIN OR FATIGUE YOU KNOW YOU HAVE WENT TOO FAR WITH ESTROGEN SUPPRESION. SOME PEOPLE CAN TAKE ANTI-ES AND STILL MAKE GREAT GAINS WHILE OTHERS CANNOT. ONCE AGAIN WE ARE BACK TO EVERYONE BEING A LITTLE DIFFERENT.* 
> Thank you


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5126022][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5125556]


> ABOVB
> 
> But peanut butter contains almost as many carbs as it does protein, so why would I take that in the evening? *FOR THE HEALTHY FATS! YOU WILL GET SATURATED FATS FOR BREAKFAST IN WHOLE EGGS* That's why I thought maybe whole eggs, which you said were OK, and low-fat cheese (the one I use contains next to no carbs). Why do you say you need "some good fats in the evening to preserve muscle, like peanut butter and olive oil"?? *ITS A GOOD IDEA* Are the fats in eggs and cheese not "good, muscle preserving" fats??*NOT AS GOOD AS HEALTHY FATS BUT YOU CAN STILL USE CHEESE IF DESIRED. HEALTHY FATS DO MANY GREAT THINGS FOR THE BODY!*


ABOVE

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5126333][QUOTE=Archangel.;5126022]


> ABOVE


Thank you very much Ron, you have been EXTREMELY helpful. You are an awesome person to have on this site. I think I speak for everyone with this statement.

----------


## Coca Cola

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5126489][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5126333]


> Thank you very much Ron, you have been EXTREMELY helpful. You are an awesome person to have on this site. I think I speak for everyone with this statement.


Totally agree! RONNIE IS THE BEST!!  :7up:

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie I'm about to start PCT, it wouldn't be a good idea to be doing a carb cycling diet during now would it? And I'm currently working out in the evening so is it still gonna work the same If I just make my first meal carb/pro then PreWO and PWO then all the others are pro/fat. And my last meal is pro/fat

----------


## kiddo24

Man just read the majority of this whole post...think I just blew my mind!
For someone like myself who has never cycled before and is contemplating it, I'm a little confused and unsure.
Some of the sutff I've read on this forum is very contradictive.
I'm 25 and have been training for the last 3 years with some average success in gaining lean mass, I'm 186lbs and want to get bigger, leaner and stronger (dont we all).
I just wish there was a little more transparency, i.e can I really get ripped and cut like Hugh Jackman without AAS!
Anyways I'm done talking s**t, great post btw!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Is this statement from Phil Hernon true???? false??? "A lot of trainees ( from other countries where this is legal)say that they want to take massive amounts of steroids . What they do not understand is that sometimes larger dosages of test may reduce free test levels......*lower dosages of test may raise free test levels.*.........lower levels of test may RAISE IGF-1 levels....it all depends upon what dosages thay are at.......and what response they are getting from their dosages now........find out how you respond before bombing yourself with test.......there is a RIGHT WAY or BETTER Way............especially if you want long term positive resluts. Believe me when I say that as your trainer, we KNOW you want to be huge......there is a method to our madness"

ronnie..we realize you do not use anti-es.....if you had to choose from one of these d...rugs.... would it be aromasin ???? arimidex ???? letro???why????

----------


## F4iGuy

I know reload reps are to good failure. Does the same apply for higher reps (10-15) during Deload?

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie, Can i post you my diet I have made up that incorporates Carb Cycling so you may critique it?

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, i was planning to undertake the 20 week cycle you recommended but i couldnt get hold of the tri-test, tri-tren until recently so i took a pct of clomid and novaldex after my first 8 week cycle of sus deca and dbol (i didnt like the dbol because of the water retention and bloating!) i really do think that the 20 week cycle you recommended is excellent and i really appreciate it, i was thinking of adding winstrol so it would be 1g of test + 400mg of tren + 350mg of winny - would that be a good addition ? i would then deload for 2 weeks with 500mg of test and do a higher dose of the above for the second phase. 
on the cycle i was planning 500g of protein 200g of carbs and 50-70g healthy fats. please let me know what you think.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Juicedupmonkey;5127884]Ronnie I'm about to start PCT, it wouldn't be a good idea to be doing a carb cycling diet during now would it? *IF YOU ARE ON A CUTTING PHASE THEN STICK TO CARB CYCLING OR YOU'LL GAIN BACK THE BODY FAT.* And I'm currently working out in the evening so is it still gonna work the same *YES*If I just make my first meal carb/pro then PreWO and PWO then all the others are pro/fat. And my last meal is pro/fat *THAT IS A GOOD STRATEGY![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, can i post you my diet i have made up that incorporates carb cycling so you may critique it?


post it and i'll take a look.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=F4iGuy;5130202]I know reload reps are to good failure. Does the same apply for higher reps (10-15) during Deload? *YES, YOU STILL TRAIN TO GOOD FAILURE DURING DELOADS AS YOU ARE STILL TRYING TO MAKE GAINS WITH LESS VOLUME. "P.S. YOUR LATS ARE LOOKING RIDICULOUS!"[/*QUOTE] ABOVE

----------


## almard

Ronnie, I always train short to failure for 12 sets and reduce the volume every 8 weeks or so............I fell overtrain very quick when I train to failure even for couple sets, so what do you think?

----------


## wnt2grow

Ronnie;

hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
clomid 50 mgs twice per day for 4 weeks
nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks



Going to start PCT soon, my source has told me there is NO WAY he would do hcg with PCT. He also takes AAS and says since I didn't run any during my cycle, that its a bad choice to run on PCT. Any thoughts or comments that I can relay to him on this?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I always train short to failure for 12 sets and reduce the volume every 8 weeks or so............I fell overtrain very quick when I train to failure even for couple sets, so what do you think?


Begin by reducing works sets by around 8-9 sets for major body parts. Next don't train to all-out-failure but stop just shy to preserve CNS. Lastly, make sure you are waiting plenty of time between work sets, especially when training larger muscle groups that are more demanding on the nervous system.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5130365]hi ronnie, i was planning to undertake the 20 week cycle you recommended but i couldnt get hold of the tri-test, tri-tren until recently so i took a pct of clomid and novaldex after my first 8 week cycle of sus deca and dbol (i didnt like the dbol because of the water retention and bloating!) i really do think that the 20 week cycle you recommended is excellent and i really appreciate it, i was thinking of adding winstrol so it would be 1g of test + 400mg of tren + 350mg of winny - would that be a good addition ?*YES!* i would then deload for 2 weeks with 500mg of test and do a higher dose of the above for the second phase. 
on the cycle i was planning 500g of protein 200g of carbs and 50-70g healthy fats. please let me know what you think.*500 GRAMS OF PROTEIN SOUNDS LIKE TOO MUCH UNLESS YOU WEIGH 250 PLUS. HOW MUCH DO YOU WEIGH?[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie;
> 
> hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
> clomid 50 mgs twice per day for 4 weeks
> nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> going to start pct soon, my source has told me there is no way he would do hcg with pct. He also takes aas and says since i didn't run any during my cycle, that its a bad choice to run on pct. Any thoughts or comments that i can relay to him on this? *no disrespect to him but i have no idea what he's talking about? Hcg is needed to get your testes to start producing natural testosterone again. Either you take hcg during your cycle, post cycle, or both, but i feel it's the best of all things to take when coming off*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is this statement from phil hernon true???? False??? "a lot of trainees ( from other countries where this is legal)say that they want to take massive amounts of steroids . What they do not understand is that sometimes larger dosages of test may reduce free test levels......lower dosages of test may raise free test levels..........lower levels of test may raise igf-1 levels....it all depends upon what dosages thay are at.......and what response they are getting from their dosages now........find out how you respond before bombing yourself with test.......there is a right way or better way............especially if you want long term positive resluts. Believe me when i say that as your trainer, we know you want to be huge......there is a method to our madness" *i think phil hernon is just concerned about others health and trying to keep them out of harms way. Phil is a true genetic freak and i think i once read that during his golden years he stated that he took everything he could get his hands on in order to get bigger. Notice that phil says- "lower dosages of test "may" raise igf-1 levels," NOT THAT THEY ACTUALLY DO! In all honestly, it's higher dosages of test that increase 1gf-1 levels and reaching the point of diminishing returns will vary amongst individuals. You can prove and disprove anything with studies. Most studies say more test equals more gains up to a point and most pro-bodybuilder's will tell you the same thing as I!*  
> ronnie..we realize you do
> not use anti-es.....if you had to choose from one of these d...rugs.... Would it be aromasin ???? Arimidex ???? Letro??? *aromasin* why???? *because there is little to no estrogen rebound when coming off aromasin and that's when some people start developing gyno and become all emotional.*


above

----------


## wnt2grow

No disrespect assumed, I was under the assumption that using the hcg was the best way to go. I will follow your suggestion I like my "boys" to be normal.

----------


## aloha

hmpf ... okay okay. yeah me too

----------


## aloha

ronnie is the man by the way, thanks for all the good reads

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5125556]


> ABOVE


Ron, I have been following the carb-cycling for about 3 weeks now in an attempt to shed some bodyfat. 
I have been trying to lean out ever since I finished my h-drol (PH) cycle back in late December, and I have lost almost 50 pounds. I started the h-drol at a weight of 200, and in 6 weeks was up to 218. Even before that cycle, I was able to climb from 170 to the above mentioned 200 all natural. I achieved the weight increases (both natty and PH) on a HUGE calorie diet of roughly 400p, 500c and I'm not sure of the fat intake. This worked GREAT for size and strength, but my bf increased significantly, I'd say 8-10%. The bulking diet program I used is called "no-nonsense muscle building" by Vince Delmonte. He claimed you can't get big and strong without getting a "little" fat in the process. Once I peaked at 218, I began cutting with his "Empowered nutrtion" cutting meal plans. I'm just really frustrated because as I said above, I have lost 50 pounds since the end of my h-drol cycle, and I am still no where near "cut" My arms went from 18in to 16in, my chest went from 48 to 42, not to mention strength losses etc. I'm just trying to fully explain why I'm frustrated. Is this sort of transformation normal when cutting? Am I just expecting too much? I just feel somethings wrong. Can you PLEASE help me with all of this, I'll post my current diet, cardio, whatever you want, but I need you to set me straight. I would GREATLY appreciate it.

p.s. I have been losing the 1-2 pounds/week following the carb cycling, but I don't seem to look any leaner.

p.s.s. What's your take on Vince Delmonte?

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Meal 1: around 6oz baked chicken breast (55 grams of protein, 5 grams fat) 1 cup oatmeal (60 grams of carbs).

Meal 2: around 6oz baked chicken breast (55 grams of protein, 5 grams of fat) and 45grams of cheese (14 grams protein, 15 grams fat)

Meal 3: Tuna(2 cans) (60 grams of Protein) 3 TBS Olive Oil Mayo (15 grams of fat) 45 grams of cheese (14 grams protein, 15 grams fat)

Meal 4: around 6oz baked chicken breast (55 grams of protein, 5 grams fat) 2/3 cup oatmeal (40 grams of carbs).

(Workout)

Meal 5: around 6oz baked chicken breast (55 grams of protein, 5 grams of fat) 1 banana (25grams of carbs) 

Meal 6: around 6oz baked chicken breast (55 grams of protein, 5 grams fat) with 1 tablespoon of smart balance peanut butter (8 grams of fat) 

That turns into approximately 363 grams protein, (only 125 grams Carbs), and around 78 grams of fat. Calories = 2654

On none Workout days I just switch all my Carb meals to the first and second meal... and make the other 4 meals Pro/Fat then it brings my macros to about this
377 grams of protein, 100grams of carbs, and 93 grams of fat
Calories = 2745

I know i don't have any whey in there or egg whites... I currently have alot of chicken stocked and no money for whey protein (Just started new job and don't get paid for a while) and egg whites I will start taking those again when i get money... (I use to for a long time)
My total daily calorie requirement is about 3300-3400
Oh also i'm 6' 225lbs, 24 years old

P.S i use cheese because i work construction at the moment, it is easiest to bring with me instead of olive oil, when it times to eat on the job site i can just take the chicken and cheese out of my pocket and munch it down quick... it's just the easiest thing for me.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5131467]


> Ronnie I'm about to start PCT, it wouldn't be a good idea to be doing a carb cycling diet during now would it? *IF YOU ARE ON A CUTTING PHASE THEN STICK TO CARB CYCLING OR YOU'LL GAIN BACK THE BODY FAT.* And I'm currently working out in the evening so is it still gonna work the same *YES*If I just make my first meal carb/pro then PreWO and PWO then all the others are pro/fat. And my last meal is pro/fat *THAT IS A GOOD STRATEGY![/*QUOTE]ABOVE


Yes i'm in a cutting phase, The first half of my Cycle was a bulk then i had to switch over to cutting for the other half. I was planning on it being just a bulk but I didn't realize it was coming to the summer months so quickly and decided i should shed some BF. So i posted up my diet as it is now, Since i'm starting PCT on Monday should i bump my calories up to maintenance? until i'm done PCT? to maybe preserve muscle? or keep it where it is below Maintenance? 
And HCG ... Should i be injecting that into the muscle or some fat? does it matter? 
Just to Clarify say a 20 week cycle ends on week 20 and i'm to take HCG on the 21st and 22nd week? then clomid and Nolva for the 23rd,24th,25th and 26th weeks? Making the entire PCT of HCG/Clomid/Nolva 6 weeks?

----------


## Coca Cola

> Originally Posted by MTL
> 
> 
> How does HCG last once its mixed?. *Around a week. If you put it in bacteriostatic water it will last around 3 weeks longer than if you just put it in sterile water.*
> 
> 
>  Answers above in bold.


Ron

What do u mean when u say hcg only last around a week in a sterile water? does that mean a week after being mixed with sterile water the hcg loses its potency? or it means that there is higher risk of bacterial growth, therefore not safe to use anymore?

Been scouring around the forum and I found this:

"HGH should ideally be used for 20-30 week cycles (or longer). The dosage should be between 2-3IU per day if you are using GH primarily for fat loss, 4-5 IUs a day for both fat loss and muscle growth, and approximately 1.0  2.0 IUs a day for females. It is best to split your injections 1/2 first thing in the morning, 1/2 early afternoon if your dose is above 3.0 IUs per day. Your pituitary will naturally produce about 6-9 pulses of GH per day. Each injection you take will create a negative feedback loop that will suppress these pulses for about 4 hours. By taking your injections first thing in the morning and early afternoon you will still allow your body to release its biggest pulse, which normally occurs shortly after going to sleep at night."

Last time you told me the best way to take HGH is to take the whole 4iu at night before bed time, what's ur take on the possibility of suppressing the night time natural gh release when taking exogenous hgh before going to bed at night?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...you say to train each muscle twice a week when hitting a major pateau??

----------


## bubba373

whats better

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5132528]


> Ron, I have been following the carb-cycling for about 3 weeks now in an attempt to shed some bodyfat. *THAT'S NOT LONG ENOUGH TO TELL ANYTHING!* I have been trying to lean out ever since I finished my h-drol (PH) cycle back in late December, and I have lost almost 50 pounds. I started the h-drol at a weight of 200, and in 6 weeks was up to 218. Even before that cycle, I was able to climb from 170 to the above mentioned 200 all natural. I achieved the weight increases (both natty and PH) on a HUGE calorie diet of roughly 400p, 500c and I'm not sure of the fat intake. This worked GREAT for size and strength, but my bf increased significantly, I'd say 8-10%. The bulking diet program I used is called "no-nonsense muscle building" by Vince Delmonte. He claimed you can't get big and strong without getting a "little" fat in the process. *A LITTLE FAT IS ONE THING BUT YOU GAINED A LOT OF BODY FAT AND THIS IS NOT GOOD!*Once I peaked at 218, I began cutting with his "Empowered nutrtion" cutting meal plans. I'm just really frustrated because as I said above, I have lost 50 pounds since the end of my h-drol cycle, and I am still no where near "cut" My arms went from 18in to 16in, my chest went from 48 to 42, not to mention strength losses etc. I'm just trying to fully explain why I'm frustrated. Is this sort of transformation normal when cutting?* MEASUREMENTS AND BODY WEIGHT MEAN NOTHING IF THE GAINS ARE NOT LEAN. YOU SHOULD STILL SEE SOME ABS AND HAVE SOME BICEP VEINS DURING OFF SEASON. IF YOU GAIN 3-5 POUNDS OF LEAN MUSCLE PER YEAR AS AN INTERMEDIATE/ADVANCED YOU HAVE DONE WELL.*  Am I just expecting too much? *YES!* I just feel somethings wrong. *THERE IS SOMETHING VERY WRONG-YOUR BODY FAT LEVELS GOT SKY HIGH AND YOU NEED TO LEAN DOWN AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT WEIGHT AND MEASUREMENTS IF YOUR GOAL IS TO LOOK LIKE A BODYBUILDER .* Can you PLEASE help me with all of this, I'll post my current diet, cardio, whatever you want, but I need you to set me straight. I would GREATLY appreciate it. *YOU ALSO NEED TO BE USING PLENTY OF GEAR WHEN YOU CUT OR YOU CAN LOSE MORE MUSCLE THAN FAT*.
> 
> p.s. I have been losing the 1-2 pounds/week following the carb cycling, but I don't seem to look any leaner. *IT'S ONLY BEEN 3 WEEKS!* 
> 
> p.s.s. What's your take on Vince Delmonte?* NEVER HEARD OF THE GUY?*


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> meal 1: Around 6oz baked chicken breast (55 grams of protein, 5 grams fat) 1 cup oatmeal (60 grams of carbs).* (add 10 almonds to this meal in order to get some fat in your system and prevent blood sugar crashes during afternoon)*
> 
> meal 2: Around 6oz baked chicken breast (55 grams of protein, 5 grams of fat) and 45grams of cheese (14 grams protein, 15 grams fat) *(take out cheese/fats and eat protein only for this meal)* 
> 
> meal 3: Tuna(2 cans) (60 grams of protein) 3 tbs olive oil mayo (15 grams of fat) 45 grams of cheese (14 grams protein, 15 grams fat) *(take in 30 grams of carbs with this meal and take out all fats)*
> 
> meal 4: Around 6oz baked chicken breast (55 grams of protein, 5 grams fat) 2/3 cup oatmeal (40 grams of carbs).* (looks good)*
> 
> (workout)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Juicedupmonkey;5133021]


> Yes i'm in a cutting phase, The first half of my Cycle was a bulk then i had to switch over to cutting for the other half. I was planning on it being just a bulk but I didn't realize it was coming to the summer months so quickly and decided i should shed some BF. So i posted up my diet as it is now, Since i'm starting PCT on Monday should i bump my calories up to maintenance? until i'm done PCT? to maybe preserve muscle? or keep it where it is below Maintenance? *JUST STAY BELOW MAINTENANCE IF STILL WANTING TO LOSE BODY FAT. ALSO, GOING OFF STEROIDS WHEN CUTTING DOWN IS A BIG MISTAKE IMO AS YOU WILL LOSE TOO MUCH MUSCLE!* And HCG ... Should i be injecting that into the muscle or some fat? *FAT BUT EITHER WAY WORKS* does it matter? 
> Just to Clarify say a 20 week cycle ends on week 20 and i'm to take HCG on the 21st and 22nd week? then clomid and Nolva for the 23rd,24th,25th and 26th weeks? *ONLY 23 AND 23 FOR NOLVA/CLOMID* Making the entire PCT of HCG/Clomid/Nolva 6 weeks?


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> whats better


injection

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...you say to train each muscle twice a week when hitting a major pateau??


*yes hit each muscle twice a week when a major plateau occurs from training each muscle once a week.

Ever wonder why some people who have been training each muscle group once a week with volume for a very long time can change over to a lower volume routine like dc training that hits the muscles twice a week and they make some additional gains? I have learned it's not the rest-pause training,etc. What's really going on is that you are now doing less volume and hitting each muscle with more frequency (twice a week)!

This kind of training is good to do on occasion once staleness occurs but it's not the best way to train for the long haul. Training each muscle once a week while using the slingshot approach is superior as a baseline but twice a week muscle group training (for example 3-6 sets done twice per week (totalling 6-12 sets total per week for each muscle) using the slingshot approach should be a part of everyone's plan.*

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> above


So do I keep my fat intake the same? Just take fat out of some meals and put it into other ones? And with the changes you made it bring up my carbs to 155. And I'll increase calories to maintenance to preserve muscle

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron
> 
> what do u mean when u say hcg only last around a week in a sterile water? Does that mean a week after being mixed with sterile water the hcg loses its potency? Or it means that there is higher risk of bacterial growth, therefore not safe to use anymore? *i mean there is a possible build-up of bacteria. The level of bacteria has nothing to do with the potency!* 
> 
> been scouring around the forum and i found this:
> 
> "hgh should ideally be used for 20-30 week cycles (or longer). The dosage should be between 2-3iu per day if you are using gh primarily for fat loss, 4-5 ius a day for both fat loss and muscle growth, and approximately 1.0  2.0 ius a day for females. It is best to split your injections 1/2 first thing in the morning, 1/2 early afternoon if your dose is above 3.0 ius per day. Your pituitary will naturally produce about 6-9 pulses of gh per day. Each injection you take will create a negative feedback loop that will suppress these pulses for about 4 hours. By taking your injections first thing in the morning and early afternoon you will still allow your body to release its biggest pulse, which normally occurs shortly after going to sleep at night."* i disagree with this article!*last time you told me the best way to take hgh is to take the whole 4iu at night before bed time, what's ur take on the possibility of suppressing the night time natural gh release when taking exogenous hgh before going to bed at night? *take it all at night and you will get a better fat loss effect. Your night time release of natural gh release will be shut down by taking gh in the morning as well. Any form of exogenous test will shut down your natural test production all day long therefore any form of exogenous gh (regardless of when it's taken) will shut down your natural gh production all day long.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so do i keep my fat intake the same? *i reduced them*! Just take fat out of some meals and put it into other ones? *no keep fats to what i suggested (breakfast and night time only if you want to stay lean as possible )* and with the changes you made it bring up my carbs to 155. *yes* and i'll increase calories to maintenance to preserve muscle *i would since you are coming off*


above

----------


## laduem88

Ronnie for the 8 weeks on , 2 weeks cruise, then 8 weeks on

with long esters wouldn't 8 weeks be too short? if not then wouldn't you want to do short esters for something like 6 weeks? just curious because i want to do test e/tren e/Dbol for the first re-load then test e/tren e/masteron for the 2nd re-load (might just do short esters for the 2nd reload test p/tren ace/masteron p)

----------


## laduem88

this is what I was planning:

phase 1:

weeks: 1-4 Dbol : 40mg ed
weeks 1-8 Test E: 500mg ew
weeks 1-8 Tren E: 400mg ew 


De-load: Test E @ 250mg ew


Phase 2:

weeks 1-8: Test E @ 250 mg ew
weeks 1-8: Tren A @ 75mg ed
weeks 1-8: Masteron @ 100mg ed

De-load: Test E @ 250mg ew

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie for the 8 weeks on , 2 weeks cruise, then 8 weeks on
> 
> with long esters wouldn't 8 weeks be too short? *Absolutely not! Just because it takes a couple of weeks to kick in hard does not mean it's not already working to build muscle.* if not then wouldn't you want to do short esters for something like 6 weeks? *No need stay with 8 weeks.* just curious because i want to do test e/tren e/Dbol for the first re-load then test e/tren e/masteron for the 2nd re-load (might just do short esters for the 2nd reload test p/tren ace/masteron p)*stay with 8 week reloads regardless ester*.


above

----------


## laduem88

> above


cool thanks...so what do you think of this lay out? anything you would change?

phase 1:

weeks: 1-4 Dbol : 40mg ed
weeks 1-8 Test E: 500mg ew
weeks 1-8 Tren E: 400mg ew 


De-load: Test E @ 250mg ew


Phase 2:

weeks 1-8: Test E @ 250 mg ew 
*(test e is already kicked in so might as well run it)
weeks 1-8: Tren A @ 75mg ed
weeks 1-8: Masteron @ 100mg ed

De-load: Test E @ 250mg ew

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Whats the best steroid to order on this site


This site does not sell steroids , only pro-hormones!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> cool thanks...so what do you think of this lay out? Anything you would change?
> 
> Phase 1:
> 
> Weeks: 1-4 dbol : 40mg ed
> weeks 1-8 test e: 500mg ew
> weeks 1-8 tren e: 400mg ew 
> 
> 
> ...


 answers above and remember, test is test, tren is tren, and masteron is masteron regardless of ester. So it's best to do less injections using slow esters unless you like jabbing yourself with a needle!

----------


## magaton

nnaaasssttyy,

Take some time and read all the stickies in all the various sections. They will serve you will and will answer your questions. 

If you don't take the time to read and make an attempt to answer your own questions, that have already been asked a million times by many others, you are likely not to get any worthwhile responses.

Welcome to the site. There is a wealth of knowledge here.

Ronnie, thanks for an awesome post! I'm applying it now.

----------


## laduem88

> answers above and remember, test is test, tren is tren, and masteron is masteron regardless of ester. So it's best to do less injections using slow esters unless you like jabbing yourself with a needle!


since you said run the test @ 750mg + wouldent that make more sides when running tren ? its to my impression that you should run test lower than tren to let the tren do the work? plus it reduces sides iv heard

----------


## Coca Cola

So when we're taking exogenous hgh, it will shutdown our natural gh production regardless of the time its taken, just like how test is... 

Ok, so now that brings me to the next questions, how do we recover our natural gh production after being shutdown?
is there any certain substance we have to take?
or will it recover by itself?
how long will it take to recover?


What do you think of dumbbell pullover ronnie? is it a good chest exercise? is it necessary to include in chest day? how many sets and reps?

----------


## Yellow

Hi ron...

First of all, I want to thank you for your guidance, help, and explanation before.

You're so damn great, ron...
I used this slingshot for my previous 10 weeks p-plex cycle (kickstarted with 3 weeks of m-drol) with great result.

I started my first injectable cycle on *April 11, 2010. (Typo, should be : April 04, 2010)* 
I was nervous and shaking like a bitch when doing first time injection LOL... I did it by myself in my right ventro-gluteal. Luckily, everything went well. There was only small pain when the needle was going in. I aspirated, there were small bubbles in the syringe (no blood) then I pushed the plunger slowly (about 40 seconds for 1ml testosterone enanthate ).

Today is my second injection, I hope everything goes well...

Here is my cycle layout :
Week 1-4: 30mg dbol per day
Week 1-8: 500mg Test Enanthate per week (twice shot EW)
Week 9-10: 250mg Test Enanthate per week (twice shot EW)

Week 11-13: 10mg M1T per day
Week 11-18: 500mg Test Enanthate per week (twice shot EW)
Week 11-18: 60mg Propadrol per day (2 caps)
Week 19-20: 250mg Test Enanthate per week (twice shot EW)

NB: I use HCG 500IU per week (twice shot) during week 2-21. 
Then do PCT for 4 weeks consists of clomid & nolva.

I would ask some question about HCG, ron. I am going to use 250IU 2x per week on tuesday and friday during week 2-21 (for 20 weeks length). Could that long usage of HCG damage or desenzitize my leydig cells? 

I bought 4 vial of 5000IU HCG and 1 vial of sterile water containing 20ml.
I store my HCG vial in fridge. How long can I use the HCG after being reconstituted?
I am planning to use 1 vial for about 30 days. Is it OK?
Does HCG lose its potency after for 30 days?

I have been searching that HCG can last for 30-60days after being reconstituted. Does the potency lost depend on the brand of HCG?
BTW, mine is made in japan. I can't read the japanese characters/letters.
I think it's intervet (not human pharmaceutical grade).

Many thanks ron....

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, i have a question about spot injections - ive tried to research it as much as possible but there seems to be no conclusive evidence to suggest whether it works or not. some people have good things to say but the only reasonable explanation i found is that the the muscle fibres may be forced to stretch within that muscle group to make room for the compound - not sure if this is growth or inflammation. what do you think? i would have thought injecting directly into a targeted muscle group would cause some growth but im not sure if glute or quad injections are better because of how large they are resulting in better distribution.
thanks ronnie.

----------


## Candi962

This was great information , thanks!!

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5137283]


> ABOVE


Hey, thanks for the advice thus far. I just got my test e and did my first injection last night. My question is, I know ideally one should inject a longer ester like test e every 3.5 days, BUT can I simply just inject at the same times every wednesday/sunday? Or just 3 days then 4 days then 3 days etc.?? I want to make sure I optimize my blast, thank you

Also, should I take my clen in the morning or before my workout??

----------


## Archangel.

Congrats Yellow, I just started my first injection cycle ever too. I'm looking forward to the gains big time!





> Hi ron...
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for your guidance, help, and explanation before.
> 
> You're so damn great, ron...
> I used this slingshot for my previous 10 weeks p-plex cycle (kickstarted with 3 weeks of m-drol) with great result.
> 
> I started my first injectable cycle on April 11, 2010. 
> I was nervous and shaking like a bitch when doing first time injection LOL... I did it by myself in my right ventro-gluteal. Luckily, everything went well. There was only small pain when the needle was going in. I aspirated, there were small bubbles in the syringe (no blood) then I pushed the plunger slowly (about 40 seconds for 1ml testosterone enanthate ).
> ...

----------


## Yellow

> Congrats Yellow, I just started my first injection cycle ever too. I'm looking forward to the gains big time!


Congratz too bro...
Welcome to the darkside LOL...

----------


## ylfcm

Ronnie,

Just finished 20wk reload/deload now going on Pct . This is my first cycle , great gains.

So Pct and then wait 10 weeks before I start again do you think?

Im thinking Of adding 1 or 2 compounds next time , this cycle was 500mg Sust up to 750mg sust to 1000mg sust last 3 weeks. Gains slowed dramaticlly in last couple of weeks. 
(I had no sides other than some very minor acne durin deload. I also didnt loose any weight in deload.)

Im thinking Dbol or Tbol to kickstart/ Test/Deca or Dbol or Tbol /Test/ Tren .

Your advice appreciated.

Thanks

Ylfcm

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> *yes hit each muscle twice a week when a major plateau occurs from training each muscle once a week.
> 
> Ever wonder why some people who have been training each muscle group once a week with volume for a very long time can change over to a lower volume routine like dc training that hits the muscles twice a week and they make some additional gains? I have learned it's not the rest-pause training,etc. What's really going on is that you are now doing less volume and hitting each muscle with more frequency (twice a week)!
> 
> This kind of training is good to do on occasion once staleness occurs but it's not the best way to train for the long haul. Training each muscle once a week while using the slingshot approach is superior as a baseline but twice a week muscle group training (for example 3-6 sets done twice per week (totalling 6-12 sets total per week for each muscle) using the slingshot approach should be a part of everyone's plan.*


lmao ronnie..some muscle mags are now starting to copy your ideas...you da man...

----------


## YoungBuck024

hey Ronnie i came to you a while back to help set up a ph cycle and pct. i need ur help once again becuase ur advices are solid. The too compuonds i will be using is supertest 400 and deca 300. Im not quite sure how many mg i should run a week. Any help u can give me about the cycle and pct will be appreciated .

----------


## delta1111

Hello Ron, I have read every post on this thread and have followed this thread now for about the last 6 month. I have found the advise you give is invaluable and full credit to you for making the time to answer everyones questions.
I have been on several cycles over the last couple of years and have never really been satisfied until I tried your Slingshot system. I've been using slingshot now for several months, to be exact, i'm on my 3rd reload. What I mean is: 8 weeks on, 2 weeks off, 8 weeks on, 2 weeks off and now back on for 8 weeks. I'm now 3 weeks into my 3rd reload which I plan to run for 5 more weeks, 8 weeks in total. This will mean that with 3 reloads and 2 deloads, the cycle has lasted for a total of 28 weeks (phew that took some typing).
My question to you is: How much longer can I continue to reload and deload? or, should I come off after this current reload for a while? and if so, for how long?
Something else I should perhaps mention is I am 40 years old and the only bad side effects I've had is back acne.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> since you said run the test @ 750mg + wouldent that make more sides when running tren ? its to my impression that you should run test lower than tren to let the tren do the work? plus it reduces sides iv heard. *It all depends on the person and their goals. If you are wanting to stay harder and not use anti-es, then it can be a good idea to run only 500 mgs of test and just increase tren or add in another compound like winstrol during second 8 week reload. As far as more side effects with larger dosages of test while running tren, it can in some people but you will gain more mass using more test along with the tren. It can be a trade off-hence everyone needs to find their sweet spot as it varies amongst different individuals*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so when we're taking exogenous hgh, it will shutdown our natural gh production regardless of the time its taken, just like how test is...* of course it will, just as taking t-3 will stop natural t-3 production after about a week.*
> ok, so now that brings me to the next questions, how do we recover our natural gh production after being shutdown? *it comes back naturally without any form of pct or supplements.*is there any certain substance we have to take?
> Or will it recover by itself?
> How long will it take to recover? *i say around 1 week max to get back to normal to be safe*
> 
> 
> what do you think of dumbbell pullover ronnie? Is it a good chest exercise? *No, it's a good lat/serratus exercise but hard on the rotator cuffs*. Is it necessary to include in chest day? No how many sets and reps? *i would only do 2 sets of bent arm pullovers at the end of back day if you choose to do them. 10-15 reps is best*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> lmao ronnie..some muscle mags are now starting to copy your ideas...you da man...


I can see that! A lot of people are catching on to the fact Slingshot Training makes sense.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi ron...
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for your guidance, help, and explanation before.
> 
> You're so damn great, ron...
> I used this slingshot for my previous 10 weeks p-plex cycle (kickstarted with 3 weeks of m-drol) with great result.
> 
> I started my first injectable cycle on *April 11, 2010. (Typo, should be : April 04, 2010)* 
> I was nervous and shaking like a bitch when doing first time injection LOL... I did it by myself in my right ventro-gluteal. Luckily, everything went well. There was only small pain when the needle was going in. I aspirated, there were small bubbles in the syringe (no blood) then I pushed the plunger slowly (about 40 seconds for 1ml testosterone enanthate ). *try pec injections with 22 gauge 1 inch needle. Easier to reach and less painful!*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello ron, i have read every post on this thread and have followed this thread now for about the last 6 month. I have found the advise you give is invaluable and full credit to you for making the time to answer everyones questions.
> I have been on several cycles over the last couple of years and have never really been satisfied until i tried your slingshot system. I've been using slingshot now for several months, to be exact, i'm on my 3rd reload. What i mean is: 8 weeks on, 2 weeks off, 8 weeks on, 2 weeks off and now back on for 8 weeks. I'm now 3 weeks into my 3rd reload which i plan to run for 5 more weeks, 8 weeks in total. This will mean that with 3 reloads and 2 deloads, the cycle has lasted for a total of 28 weeks (phew that took some typing).
> My question to you is: How much longer can i continue to reload and deload? Or, should i come off after this current reload for a while? And if so, for how long? *you can continue to reload and deload until you get burned out. If you feel as if though you are plateauing i would switch over to training each muscle group twice a week for 10 week training phase (1- 8 week reload and 1-2 week deload)* 
> something else i should perhaps mention is i am 40 years old and the only bad side effects i've had is back acne. *great! The tanning bed can help that!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie i came to you a while back to help set up a ph cycle and pct. I need ur help once again becuase ur advices are solid. The too compuonds i will be using is supertest 400 and deca 300. Im not quite sure how many mg i should run a week. Any help u can give me about the cycle and pct will be appreciated .


*is this supertest 400 you are goinng to take the pro-hormone or real steroid version?*

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

I was experimenting with some calculation on Roidcalc dot com, what do you think of it? is it accurate enough tool to rely on?


For example if I do a 20 weeks slingshot cycle with Test E ONLY:
Week 1-8 = 500mg 
Week 9-10 = 250mg
Week 11-18 = 500mg 
Week 19-20 = 250mg

According to the calculator when I start PCT at week 21 the total level of mg/day (including the ester weight, not just the active) is 208 mg/day, this means that if I start PCT on week 21, then my body will actually start recovery on start of week 22 where the level drops to 79 mg/day, because the level during week 21 is still too high, is this correct?



If I add 300mg of deca into the stack for the second reload as another example:

Week 1-8 = 500mg TE
Week 9-10 = 250mg TE
Week 11-18 = 500mg TE + 300mg Deca
Week 19-20 = 250mg TE

According to the calculator the level of mg/day on start of week 21 is still 292 mg/day, and even at week 22 the level is still 121 mg/day, which I believe is also still too high and suppressive in order for recovery to commence, so does this mean that in this particular case where both test and deca are involved, I have to postpone PCT for another week, start full pct at week 22 instead of week 21, so that during the second week of PCT (week 23) the level will be low enough for recovery to occur?

----------


## bulkomaniac

Hello Ronnie,
And the rest.....hope alls well! 
I am presently on clen and T3.....I really need further help guys....Any information will be really appreciated. 
I recently started a cycle of Clen and T3. Been 2 weeks now. I never tried anything close to steroids earlier ever. I am 32 yrs old, male and into fitness.
I have been really wanting to lean down and accelerate muscle size. Can you please suggest a non test based steroid ? its just that the whole concept of "bitch tits" really scares me....i wouldnt want to start anything that kind and keep worrying how my chest will turn out to be ! 
At the moment heres my input
im 5.11" 
250 lbs
bench press (3 rep max) - 250 lbs
squat (") - 260 lbs
I am decently strong, but my body fat% is 28! 
Would you suggest Anavar ? Please help me out guys. I dont even know where to post exactly, im still a bit confused as I just joined in.

My diet is about 1000gms of boiled chicken and veggies through the day in 5 meals. I do cheat once in a while with a scoop of ice cream here n there...maybe once a month. 
Please help me out.

----------


## delta1111

> above


Hello again Ronnie, Many thanks for your answers. As I mentioned earlier, i'm now 40 years old, do you think cycling at this age is an issue? You also say it should be ok to continue until i'm "burned out". This may sound like a silly question but whats your definition of being burned out? I ask this because I do sometimes feel tired but put this down to age more than cycling, but just wondered what you think. I'm now on my 3rd reload and have increased dosages on each reload. I'm now on 400mg of test blend and 150mg of trenbolone every other day. This is a total of around 1500mg of test and 560mg of tren per week. Would I need to increase this if I decide to continue with a 4th reload? Would you recommend I use a different substance.
I currently train 4 days per week. Muscle groups I train together are: day 1 chest, biceps and abs, day 2 back and triceps, day 3 legs and calves, day 4 shoulders, forearms and abs. I normally do 9 work sets for each muscle group, except for abs which I only do 3 sets and forearms 6 sets. I would like to try your recommendation of training each group twice per week. How should I change my schedule to accommodate this? Many thanks for all your help.

----------


## wnt2grow

Ronnie, 


I was taking 750 mg test, and 600 mg eq a week.

I followed the load, deload, reload. It was time for me to start PCT and I decided to keep taking the test because I loved the results. I have since added tren to my cycle. I took the test e at 300 mg for 2 weeks then went up to 600 mg a week. I added Tren A at 100mg a week(first time on tren,less sides? if a better dose please tell me), this is why I lowered the test dose. I am not prone to gyno thus far not even an issue. I do how ever have testicular atrophy, could I start taking hcg while still on cycle to maybe help with the atrophy? I am over 40 and have my kids, not so worried about fertility, just want my boys to hang a little better.I pin every Sunday night and Thursday morning 300 mg test e with 50 mg Tren A per pin.

Thanks again Ronnie,
Your help is always appreciated, and not telling us what we are doing wrong but helping us do it right is just what I feel this forum is about.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie
> 
> I was experimenting with some calculation on Roidcalc dot com, what do you think of it? is it accurate enough tool to rely on? *It's not bad at all but there is no exact science regarding pct.*
> 
> For example if I do a 20 weeks slingshot cycle with Test E ONLY:
> Week 1-8 = 500mg 
> Week 9-10 = 250mg
> Week 11-18 = 500mg 
> Week 19-20 = 250mg
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello ronnie,
> and the rest.....hope alls well! 
> I am presently on clen and t3.....i really need further help guys....any information will be really appreciated. 
> I recently started a cycle of clen and t3. Been 2 weeks now. I never tried anything close to steroids earlier ever. *you should never use t-3 without using anabolic steroids as you will lose way too much muscle-HENCE BECOME EVEN FATTER!!! It's best to do 3-days of cardio per week and consume a diet high in protein, low-moderate fats and low carbs to lose body fat!*  i am 32 yrs old, male and into fitness.
> I have been really wanting to lean down and accelerate muscle size. Can you please suggest a non test based steroid ? *go with winstrol at 50 mgs per day* its just that the whole concept of "bitch tits" really scares me....i wouldnt want to start anything that kind and keep worrying how my chest will turn out to be ! *take some aromasin every day with test enanthate and you should not get gyno while on or post-cycle as there is no estrogen rebound with this drug!* 
> at the moment heres my input
> im 5.11" 
> 250 lbs
> bench press (3 rep max) - 250 lbs
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello again Ronnie, Many thanks for your answers. As I mentioned earlier, i'm now 40 years old, do you think cycling at this age is an issue? *no, i do not!* You also say it should be ok to continue until i'm "burned out". This may sound like a silly question but whats your definition of being burned out? *achy joints and/or feeling very lethargic to the point of dreading going to the gym*. I ask this because I do sometimes feel tired but put this down to age more than cycling, but just wondered what you think. I'm now on my 3rd reload and have increased dosages on each reload. I'm now on 400mg of test blend and 150mg of trenbolone every other day. This is a total of around 1500mg of test and 560mg of tren per week. Would I need to increase this if I decide to continue with a 4th reload? Would you recommend I use a different substance. *If it were me, I would try staying with that same stack and begin training each muscle twice a week. I would also try increasing calories through mostly protein sources. If you do not gain then you could add in third compound. Or you could go ahead and add in 3rd compound and continue with once a week muscle group training. It's a toss up but if you can make more gains by changing your training program to twice a week muscle group training for 10 weeks and adjusting diet without having to add in more anabolics, it's a good thing!*
> I currently train 4 days per week. Muscle groups I train together are: day 1 chest, biceps and abs, day 2 back and triceps, day 3 legs and calves, day 4 shoulders, forearms and abs. I normally do 9 work sets for each muscle group, except for abs which I only do 3 sets and forearms 6 sets. I would like to try your recommendation of training each group twice per week. How should I change my schedule to accommodate this? Many thanks for all your help.


Do 3-6 sets per body part. 

Day 1: chest,shoulder,lats HEAVY DAY
Day 2 : arms/legs/abs HEAVY DAY
Day 3 : off
Day 4: same as day 1 LIGHT DAY
Day 5: same as day 2 LIGHT DAY
Weekends off.

NOTE: TYPE OUT YOUR WHOLE PROGRAM IN THIS THREAD CONTAINING EXERCISES, SETS, REPS AND I WILL CRITIQUE IF FOR YOU!

----------


## Coca Cola

Awesome Ronnie! Thanks man!  :7up:

----------


## Yellow

> above


Thanks for the help, ron..
You're da man...

----------


## delta1111

> Do 3-6 sets per body part. 
> 
> Day 1: chest,shoulder,lats HEAVY DAY
> Day 2 : arms/legs/abs HEAVY DAY
> Day 3 : off
> Day 4: same as day 1 LIGHT DAY
> Day 5: same as day 2 LIGHT DAY
> Weekends off.
> 
> NOTE: TYPE OUT YOUR WHOLE PROGRAM IN THIS THREAD CONTAINING EXERCISES, SETS, REPS AND I WILL CRITIQUE IF FOR YOU!


Hi Ronnie.
Here is the information you asked for:

The following are work sets only.
Day 1:
Chest:
3 sets of incline bench press with smith m/c,
3 sets of flat bench press with smith m/c,
3 sets of flat or incline flies or pec deck,
9 sets total, 6 to 10 reps per set. Ocasionally I may use dumbells instead. and sometimes do 3 sets of declines.

Biceps:
3 sets of barbel or cable m/c curls,
3 sets of seated dumbell curls,
3 sets of preachers using bar or dumbell,
9 sets total, 8 to 10 reps per set.

Abs:
3 sets of sit ups using a decline bench, 20 reps per set.

Day 2:
Back:
3 sets of wide grip lat pull downs,
3 sets of seated m/c rows,
3 sets of bent over rows,
9 sets total 8 to 10 reps per set.

Triceps:
3 sets of skull crushers,
3 sets of behind the neck dumbell presses,
3 sets of tricep cable presses,
9 sets total 8 to 10 reps per set. Triceps is one of my favourite muscles to train so there are many different excersises I use on a typical day, like close grip dips, close grip b/press, bench dips. With triceps, there seems to be so many excersises one can use.

Day 3:
Legs:
3 sets of leg press or squat,
3 sets of leg extensions,
3 sets of leg biceps (hams),
9 sets total, 8 to 10 reps per set.

Calves:
2 sets calve m/c toes pointing in,
2 sets calve m/c toes pointing out,
2 sets calve m/c normal,
6 sets total, 10 reps per set.

Day 4:
Shoulders:
3 sets of seated m/c shoulder presses,
3 sets of side dumbell raises,
3 sets of front dumbell raises,
3 to 5 sets of shrugs using olympic bar (heavy) sometimes use dumbells for this.
12 to 14 sets, 8 reps per set.

Forearms:
6 sets of forearm twists using weighted rope ties to a stick (wrist roller) or 3 sets of forearm curls and 3 sets of reverse forearm curls.

Abs:
3 sets of sit ups using a decline bench, 20 reps per set.

This is a typical week for me, although sometimes I change the excersises but the volume stays the same.
I also have an issue developing my inner chest. When I do exercises like peck deck, cable crossovers or flies and really squeeze at the top of the rep, I get a really good pump but never seem to grow from it. It's as if there's no muscle there to grow. Can you recommend any thing for this?
One last thing, would you recommend wide grip dips and decline presses for lower chest development, or just flat presses?
Many thanks again Ronnie, your help and guidance is always appreciated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, 
> 
> 
> I was taking 750 mg test, and 600 mg eq a week.
> 
> I followed the load, deload, reload. It was time for me to start PCT and I decided to keep taking the test because I loved the results. I have since added tren to my cycle. I took the test e at 300 mg for 2 weeks then went up to 600 mg a week. I added Tren A at 100mg a week(first time on tren,less sides? if a better dose please tell me), *I would bump up tren ace to 50 mgs eod!* this is why I lowered the test dose. I am not prone to gyno thus far not even an issue.*good* I do how ever have testicular atrophy, could I start taking hcg while still on cycle to maybe help with the atrophy? You could but this will increase your chances of getting gyno, cause you to go through more painful injections and you will spend money they would be better off spend on steroids . I am over 40 and have my kids, not so worried about fertility, just want my boys to hang a little better. *I would not worry about it. Women do not care*! *I would spend that money on cabergoline or prami because women do care about that!* I pin every Sunday night and Thursday morning 300 mg test e with 50 mg Tren A per pin. *Tren acetate needs to be ran eod or at the very least mon,wed,fri. The way you are running it would cause more side effects and provide less results. Test injections look good.*
> Thanks again Ronnie,
> Your help is always appreciated, and not telling us what we are doing wrong but helping us do it right is just what I feel this forum is about.


above

----------


## wnt2grow

Ronnie, 

Thank you for the response. I will up my Tren pins to mon, weds, fri. I can do that without a problem. As far as the Caber my girlfriend might not like it, so far, lets just say I am ready 3x a day.  :Smilie:  So, so far no problems there, maybe if it decreases after I up the Tren I will look into it. Was that the reason you suggested it? Again thank you for all your input on this forum you are a great help.

----------


## nanu

www.steroidy-net.info

----------


## YoungBuck024

> *is this supertest 400 you are goinng to take the pro-hormone or real steroid version?*


 the real steriod version

----------


## mass_iv

Awesome post Ronnie,
Iv been browsing around the forum for sometime now, finally registered now...

Interesting method you have, makes sense to me however find it hard to let go of what i am used to. Anyways iv convinced myself to try it now but have a few questions to finalise my cycle. Basically its my 3rd cycle (first 2 were basic Test E/deca cycles, worked ok but not the greatest combo for me i guess) im looking to gain some good decent size but not too much fat, to be honest i wud love to stay lean (the tricky part) whilst not affecting muscle gain.

Here is a snapshot of what i have jotted down so far, basically i am thinking of a D-Bol, Test E, Tren (A or E not sure need help deciding), EQ and a 4 week PCT. The cycle will span across 16 ON weeks following the 8week reload 2 weeks deload method you mentioned.... here's the plan:


Ok so i need to finalise a few things, what Tren would u recommend? i havent used it before, also what dosages to fit into the graph shown above.
Secondly during weeks 9-10 the deload weeks, is it ok if i stop tacking my injections the way shown and maybe say hit 20mgED of Nolvadex for the 2 weeks or HCG etc before starting up again as shown? or shud i say keep taking some test/tren etc?
Finally i was thinking bought introducing T3 towards the end to help cut up if it looks as though im bulking too much, what would you recommend to incorporate it without impacting muscle too much???

Thanks heaps in advance.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

why do you think... muscle mags...tell people that training methologies like rest-pause..forced reps.... drop sets, changing exercises... annilating body parts changes shape and enhanced muscle size beyond straight-sets??

----------


## tarzan911

I am new to this, I am going to try Ronnie's reload and deload. I'm going to try Test Cyp. along with Dbol and was thinking of taking Nolvadex . Is this ok or a good start?

----------


## baynethebluepit

good stuff, and good read, just one ?, it sounds like your better off sticking with what works for you as far as gains go. Switching things up just for the sake of switchin isn't smart? Your saying to stick with the certain workouts that you are compfortable with and can tell your getting a good burn and your doing it correctly is more beneficial then trying to find new techniques your not familiar with. With benching you were talking about getting to muscle failiar even in the first set so are you starting with low weight or higher weight and then coming down. I'm a rook so sorry if i'm all over the place, I'm 6'1 250 and with the right diet and help I know I could make some serieous gains, just putting my time in on here. Keep it up thanx for the info

----------


## DocBman

Ronnie,


First off, great write up on the slingshot training. Slingshot really makes sense; and I look forward to getting your book when it comes out. I am planning on cycling anabolics for the first time, but first I am going to do severals blasts to see how my body reacts the best. Anyways, here is what I was thinking so far while on cycle.

Here are my stats FYI....
Age - 24
Weight - 225
Height - 6'2''
BF - 14%
Training - 6yrs



8 week reload
500 Test E weekly, 30mg Dbol daily for first 4wks

I'll do a 6 day split working out twice a day and working muscles groups twice weekly.

First 3 days will be 3 primary movements ie: bench press, squats etc... here are the sets/reps
1) 1/4-6, 2/8-10, 1/12-15
2) 4/8-10
3) 4/8-10

The next three days will be secondary movement eg: Flyes, lateral raises etc...
1) 4/10-12
2) 4/10-12
3) 4/10-12

Here is the split:
AM PM
Day 1 - Chest/Calves Back

Day 2 - Shoulders/Traps Bi/tri/Forearms

Day 3 - Quads/Abs Hams

Repeat muscle groups for days 4-6 and rest on 7.

After 8 weeks of reload I will drop Test E to 250mg and begin a 2 week deload

During the deload I will do a 5 day split working muscle groups once a week. I will also do 3 movements per muscle group consisting of 2 primary and 1 secondary lift here are the rep ranges

1) 1/4-6, 2/8-10
2) 2/8-10
3) 1/10-12

Day 1 - Chest/Calves
Day 2 - Back/Forearms
Day 3 - Shoulders/Traps
Day 4 - Quads/Hams
Day 5 - Bis/Tris/Abs

Upon completion of deload I will begin a 6 week reload with the same split as before, but with different movements.

I will be off anabolics for the next 2 week deload with same split as before, but with different movements

The next 6 week reload will be when I start PCT and natural anabolic supps eg: creatine, NO xplode, HMB etc...

it will be a different split not consisting of 2 a days, but working muscle groups twice a week with the same heavy/light concept of the previous reloads.

This reload will be followed by a 2 week deload.

From here I will do 2 more 8 week blast cycles followed by a 2 week prime which will look like this:

I will do a 3 day split with 2 movements per bodypart for first week here are the reps/sets

1) 2/12-15
2) 2/12-15

The second week will only consist of cardio at 2 days a week.

Of course I will be dieting throughout this whole process. I just want some feedback as far as the splits, reps, and anabolic dosages. 


Thank you for your time I look forward to hearing back from you!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie.
> Here is the information you asked for:
> 
> 
> *day 1-monday: 
> 
> chest 6 sets twice a week-
> 10 degree decline press on smith machine 2 sets
> 10 degree incline press on smith machine 2 sets
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, 
> 
> thank you for the response. I will up my tren pins to mon, weds, fri. I can do that without a problem. As far as the caber my girlfriend might not like it, so far, lets just say i am ready 3x a day.  so, so far no problems there, maybe if it decreases after i up the tren i will look into it. Was that the reason you suggested it? *yes! If your prolactin levels get too on tren high you will need some caber but some people never have any libido issues at all with tren or deca.* again thank you for all your input on this forum you are a great help.


above

----------


## delta1111

Thanks for the reply Ronnie.
What should the rep range be for heavy and light days on the twice a week training method you suggest?
I assume I go heavy on the Monday and Tuesday excersises, then repeat on Thursday and Friday light?
When I switch back from twice a week training, should I go back to what i've been doing? I'm just curious to know what you think to what I've been doing and whether I should change or tweak my typical session?
*"plate loaded hammer wide iso chest press"* Not sure what this is, so i'll look it up on the internet. I'm from the UK so it's perhaps called something else here.
Kindest regards Ronnie.

----------


## ylfcm

Ronnie,

Just finished 20wk reload/deload now going on Pct . This is my first cycle , great gains.

So Pct and then wait 10 weeks before I start again do you think?

Im thinking Of adding 1 or 2 compounds next time , this cycle was 500mg Sust up to 750mg sust to 1000mg sust last 3 weeks. Gains slowed dramaticlly in last couple of weeks. 
(I had no sides other than some very minor acne durin deload. I also didnt loose any weight in deload.)

Im thinking Dbol or Tbol to kickstart/ Test/Deca or Dbol or Tbol /Test/ Tren .

When do you recommend starting PCT after a Sust cycle, have I read in this thread that u recommend starting PCT sooner than 18 days.

Your advice appreciated.

Thanks

Ylfcm

----------


## badyates

hi their I'm a 45 year old mane 280lb i was in good shape till 40 220lb all natural body builder till they took my ephedrine a way an 40 came iv let my self go I'm trying to get back in to shape iv ben steady in the gem 4 the last 6 months but i just don't have the piss and vinegar like i once did I'm eaten high protein lowe cards I'm doing aerobic every other day but not drooping fat AR getting much back from my eferts in the gem I'm ready fore some steroids iv never dun them and don't no where to start what would be a good cycle fore me i want to put on mass and get rid of fat licke to look as good as Vincent mickman from the WWE wen I'm 50 that gives me 5 years pleas help

----------


## creactiveprotein

Ronnie - 

I only have 6000mgs of test e, im going to run my first cycle, would this be ok:

week 1-8 - test 500mg week - reload 
week 9-10 - test 250mg week - deload 
week 11-12 - test 750mg week - reload 


Also, I would start my PCT one week after my last injection? I will be taking hcg 250iu e3d during cycle, when should I stop the hcg? One more thing, I got gyno just from going through puberty, this more then likely means I will get gyno from a cycle correct? I didnt want to use an AI but I think i'll have too?

----------


## Archangel.

> above


Ronnie, what do you think of this: This is off one of the main stickies over at tmuscle.com

This is an ideal first cycle for everyone or at least a base to build on: 

(NOTE - W X-Y means start of week X to end of week Y) 

Cycle Plan 
W 1-10 Test Enth 250mg E3D 
W 1-12 Adex 0.25mg EOD (reduce to 0.125mg EOD in last week) 

This would be an example of a camp number 2 keep it simple cycle. You don't really need to get more complicated than this but if you want to below are some typical inclusions for a first cycle... 

Optional secondary additions 
W 1-4 Dbol 10mg 3x/d if you want an oral kickstart or just a little something extra thrown in mid cycle when your test is kicking in (seems most lately are going with the latter) 
W 1-8 Deca 300mg/w if you want some additional bulking help 
W 1-8 Tren Enth 150mg E3D if you want additional strength help 
W 6-12 Proviron 25mg 2x/d if you want some help with libido 

Optional Ancilliaries 
W 1-12 Nolva 20mg/d if gyno symptoms (itchy/tender nipples) start to show 
W 1-10 Caber 0.5mg 2x/w if you are having prolactin issues (difficulty getting an erection when on tren or deca) 
W 3-10 HCG 250iu 3x/w if you want to prevent your nuts from shrinking and make recovery easier 

Post Cycle Therapy starts week 13 

It is the same with either approach...you just have to make sure that your gear is cleared from your system before you start PCT (or it won't work because you will still be getting suppressed from the gear). 

PCT Option 1 (SERM PCT) 
W 13 Nolva 20mg 2x/d or Clomid 50mg 2x/d 
W 14-16 Nolva 20mg/d or Clomid 25mg/d 

PCT Option 2 (Test Stasis and Taper) 
W 10-12 Off (if your cycle was enth 2 weeks is enough to drop down to normal levels) 
W 13-14 Test Enth 40mg E3D (stasis portion to mimic normal hormone levels) 
W 15-16 Test Enth 30mg E3D (taper portion) 
W 17-18 Test Enth 20mg E3D 
W 19-20 Test Enth 10mg E3D 

The taper gradually takes your body below normal androgen levels slowly enough that it is able to kick in and compensate. There is a much more detailed explaination of this in the "Test Taper Protocol" sticky thread so I suggest you read that if you are interested in this approach

And this:

hCG Dosing Guidelines 

- Human Chorionic Gonadotropin - 

For each cycle length the first one listed (1) is for low dose HCG throughout/on-cycle (Preferred method) 

The second line (2) is for hCG during last few weeks only of the cycle (only if hCG was NOT used during cycle) 

1-6 week cycle 
(1) No hCG needed 
(2) No hCG needed 

8 week cycle 
(1) 250iu every 4 days* from week 3-8 
(2) One 1000iu shot per week for 2 weeks with AI? taken daily 

12 week cycle 
(1) 250iu every 4 days* from week 3-12 
(2) One 1000iu shot per week for 3 weeks with AI? taken daily 

16 week cycle 
(1) 250iu every 4 days* from week 3-8 
Take a 2 week break 
250iu every 4 days* from week 11-16 
(2) One 1000iu shot per week for 3 weeks with AI? taken daily 

* Every 4 days = Shoot on Monday, then on Friday, then on Tuesday, ect. 
? AI - Aromatase Inhibitor (While taking 1000iu shots, I recommend 10mg/ED of Aromasin or .5mg/ED Arimidex to keep estrogen in control. Discontinue 4 days after last hCG shot.) 

If you are doing the on-cycle hCG protocol it is important to discontinue hCG 2 weeks prior to AAS clearance. Therefore, when you officially start PCT you will be clean of all AAS's and will be 14 days from your last hCG shot. This allows your testes to become re-sensitized to the body's LH signal from the brain, making for a quick recovery of natural testosterone production as soon as the steroids and hCG clear the system. This is another reason why on-cycle hCG is superior, because it allows you to start recovering as soon as PCT begins. 

If you aren't doing hCG on-cycle, then use hCG according to the last few weeks guidelines, and start it 4-5 weeks before the AAS's are expected to clear the system (Or as soon as possible if you are already past this point).

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> awesome post ronnie,
> iv been browsing around the forum for sometime now, finally registered now...
> 
> Interesting method you have, makes sense to me however find it hard to let go of what i am used to. Anyways iv convinced myself to try it now but have a few questions to finalise my cycle. Basically its my 3rd cycle (first 2 were basic test e/deca cycles, worked ok but not the greatest combo for me i guess) im looking to gain some good decent size but not too much fat, to be honest i wud love to stay lean (the tricky part) whilst not affecting muscle gain.
> 
> Here is a snapshot of what i have jotted down so far, basically i am thinking of a d-bol, test e, tren (a or e not sure need help deciding), *go with tren enanthate*! Eq and a 4 week pct. The cycle will span across 16 on weeks following the 8week reload 2 weeks deload method you mentioned.... Here's the plan: *you will want to run a 20 week cycle (2-8 week reloads and 2-2 week deloads)*
> 
> ok so i need to finalise a few things, what tren would u recommend? Tren enanthate all the way! I havent used it before, also what dosages to fit into the graph shown above. *run it at 400 mgs per week (two weekly shots) during weeks 1-8 and 11-18. Get off of it during deloads.*secondly during weeks 9-10 the deload weeks, is it ok if i stop tacking my injections the way shown and maybe say hit 20mged of nolvadex for the 2 weeks or hcg etc before starting up again as shown? Or shud i say keep taking some test/tren etc? *keep in 300 mgs of test e during deloads and drop the rest of the anabolics. reload 1-run test/tren/d-bol for 8 weeks. Reload 2 run /test/tren/eq*finally i was thinking bought introducing t3 towards the end to help cut up if it looks as though im bulking too much, what would you recommend to incorporate it without impacting muscle too much *50 mcgs per day max on t-3. I would not take t-3, just cut back on carbs/fats and increase cardio. T-3 is a pre-contest drug for most unless they are endomorph or female. Increase cardio as well to lower body fat. Moderate intensity cardio will not eat away at muscle like t-3 has been noted to do for some because moderate cardio burns mostly body fat when done right where as t-3 burns fats, carbs and protein! I see no value in screwing around with thyroid gland unless absolutely needed.* ???
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why do you think... Muscle mags...tell people that training methologies like rest-pause..forced reps.... Drop sets, changing exercises... Annilating body parts changes shape and enhanced muscle size beyond straight-sets?? *you cannot change the shape of your muscles, only enhance what you are born with. Muscle magazines do have some good information in them from time to time but they are mostly written with an intent to sell. Some people tend to get impatient with their progress and out of desperation they jump on every new training technique that is written about even though they are not as effective as staying with straight sets. The younger generation in particular actually believe a lot of this hogwash that is written. I run into this at gyms very very often.
> 
> If various training methods beyond straight sets had the ability to help people break plateaus then i would be encouraging everyone to do a different training method each time they walked into the gym. In a nutshell, the human body does not operate that way and anyone who believes it does needs to get honest with themselves. The best basketball players in the world shoot the ball using the same technique over-and-over again. The best quarter backs, punters and field goal kickers in football use the same techniques over- and- over again. It's their consistency, genetic ability,determination and perseverance that make them a champion and the same rule applies to bodybuilding! straight sets are always the absolute best way to make a muscle grow. obtaining a massive temporary blood pump with methods like strip sets is not comparable in terms of stimulating the type-2 muscle fibers!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am new to this, I am going to try Ronnie's reload and deload. I'm going to try Test Cyp. along with Dbol and was thinking of taking Nolvadex. Is this ok or a good start?


If it's only your first or second cycle you may wish to stick to only test during first 8 week reload then run d-bol along with test throughout entire 2nd 8 week reload..

*NOTE:* DO NOT USE NOLVADEX. I WOULD GO WITH AROMASIN IF ANTI-ES ARE IN FACT NEEDED!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> good stuff, and good read, just one ?, it sounds like your better off sticking with what works for you as far as gains go. *of course!* switching things up just for the sake of switchin isn't smart? *absolutely right!* your saying to stick with the certain workouts that you are compfortable with and can tell your getting a good burn and your doing it correctly is more beneficial then trying to find new techniques your not familiar with. *yes!* with benching you were talking about getting to muscle failiar even in the first set so are you starting with low weight or higher weight and then coming down.* high weight and come down (but only after around 3 good warm up sets on that exercise if used at start of workout)* i'm a rook so sorry if i'm all over the place, i'm 6'1 250 and with the right diet and help i know i could make some serieous gains, just putting my time in on here. Keep it up thanx for the info


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the reply ronnie.
> What should the rep range be for heavy and light days on the twice a week training method you suggest? *depends on the exercise used but for compounds around 6-10 on heavy days and 10-15 on light days. You also have the option of just doing around 8-12 on both days if desired.*i assume i go heavy on the monday and tuesday excersises, then repeat on thursday and friday light? *thats a good plan*
> when i switch back from twice a week training, should i go back to what i've been doing? *yes* i'm just curious to know what you think to what i've been doing and whether i should change or tweak my typical session? *it need some tweaking imo. i'll tweak it later when i get time so be on the look out!**"plate loaded hammer wide iso chest press"* not sure what this is, so i'll look it up on the internet. I'm from the uk so it's perhaps called something else here.* the hands come together during the slight declined movement-hence it really adds mass/cuts to entire inner chest region.*kindest regards ronnie.


above

----------


## mass_iv

> above


Thanks Ronnie much neater.
What you think about the dosages of test e? shud i keep them steady at 500mg for both the 8 week reloads or up them to 750 after the 4 week mark each reload??

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

Just wanna let you know, I'll be starting my slingshot cycling on the 2nd of May. 
I originally plan to use deca for my second reload, but due to kinda bad financial situation at the moment, I've decided not waste money buying deca instead i'll just use all the leftover in my stash which are testosterone and dbol .

My 20 weeks cycle will be:

- Week 1-8 = 500mg test ew
- Week 9-10 = 250mg test ew
- Week 11-18 = 500mg test ew + 35mg dbol ed
- Week 19-20 = 250mg test ew

PCT will be trying Dr Scally's PCT similar to the one you recommend in this thread, but I made some modification to the nolva dosing:

HCG 
- Day 1-15 = 2500iu eod for a total of 8 injections
*The reason why i decided not to use hcg during the cycle is because i want to try the full pct as a comparison, but for the cycle after this one I will be using hcg throughout.

Clomid
- Day 1-30 = 100mg ed

Nolva
- Day 1-15 = 40mg ed <- The reason for this because I once read a research that says 20mg tamoxifen bi-daily completely abolish the desensitizing effect of hcg. So the first 15 days while taking HCG I decided to take a little more nolva, for precaution to protect my leydig cells.
- Day 16-45 = 20mg ed <- Decided to go all the way to day 45 like the original Power PCT. Not too sure if its necessary to go all the way to day 45 or should I just stop on day 30?

What do you think man? Should I modify anything?

One more thing which one do u think is actually "healthier" or "less damaging" to the body, using hcg throughout the entire 20 weeks cycle, or leave the hcg for later and just do a full pct?
and if someone decides to go for a 30-40 weeks cycle or even a 1-year cycle, is it safe to use hcg for that long period of time, or its better to leave it for later and just do a full restart once the cycle is done?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> above


so...i take it you agree with phil hernon "All in all............you cant change your structure.........you just cant.....unless you are not training correctly.......or carrying too much fat in those areas......but your shape is set in stone. You may try syntherol like everyone else uses to bring up lagging body parts for competition time. Pre exhaustion, one light, one heavy, drop sets, rest pause, pause rest, 5 times a week, no times a week, it will never change it, so focus on things you can change."

----------


## Team Mentzer

can any human have a true good workout with this routine? it sounds too demanding. kind of like Mentzer's 1st heavy duty routines,you had to be superman to really pull it off.

----------


## Team Mentzer

from my own experience I can maybe do 6 good sets of failure,after that its mainly lagging the workout.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> can any human have a true good workout with this routine? Yes, every human can get the best workout with slingshot training. It sounds too demanding. Kind of like mentzer's 1st heavy duty routines,you had to be superman to really pull it off. *no...lol...mentzer went past failure while slingshot is going to good failure*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> from my own experience i can maybe do 6 good sets of failure,after that its mainly lagging the workout. *then you do 6 sets too good failure and be done with it. Now keep in mind that i am against mentzer's training styles as he went beyond failure-hence trained too hard within each set. Imo mentzer routines are lacking in volume and go overboard with intensity. I have not a clue as to why you think slingshot is comparable to mentzer but i can assure you they are not even close ! slingshot is how most pros train to obtain maximal muscle size. THEY TRAIN TOO GOOD FAILURE BUT NOT TO THE POINT OF INJURY OR TEARING UP THE JOINTS AS MENTZER TYPE TECHNIQUES ARE KNOW FOR DOING. I REALLY REALLY DISLIKE MENTZER'S TRAINING METHODOLOGIES*


above

----------


## creactiveprotein

Ronnie - 

I only have 6000mgs of test e, im going to run my first cycle, would this be ok:

week 1-8 - test 500mg week - reload 
week 9-10 - test 250mg week - deload 
week 11-12 - test 750mg week - reload 


Also, I would start my PCT one week after my last injection? I will be taking hcg 250iu e3d during cycle, when should I stop the hcg? One more thing, I got gyno just from going through puberty, this more then likely means I will get gyno from a cycle correct? I didnt want to use an AI but I think i'll have too?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

everyone....should put out a big thank you to.....mr ronnie rowland...the man is dieting down for the sc state bodybuilding show and is still answering everyones questions..a lot of folk would tell people to go f### off at this point..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> 
> first off, great write up on the slingshot training. Slingshot really makes sense; and i look forward to getting your book when it comes out. I am planning on cycling anabolics for the first time, but first i am going to do severals blasts to see how my body reacts the best. Anyways, here is what i was thinking so far while on cycle.
> 
> Here are my stats fyi....
> Age - 24
> weight - 225
> height - 6'2''
> ...


 take a look above and let me know if you have any further questions! REPS LOOK FINE!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie
> 
> just wanna let you know, i'll be starting my slingshot cycling on the 2nd of may. *great!*
> i originally plan to use deca for my second reload, but due to kinda bad financial situation at the moment, i've decided not waste money buying deca instead i'll just use all the leftover in my stash which are testosterone and dbol . *that will work!*
> 
> my 20 weeks cycle will be: *looks fine to me*
> 
> - week 1-8 = 500mg test ew
> - week 9-10 = 250mg test ew
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ronnie much neater.
> What you think about the dosages of test e? Shud i keep them steady at 500mg for both the 8 week reloads or up them to 750 after the 4 week mark each reload??


*stay at 500 mgs for entire first 8 week reload and at 750 mgs for entire second 8 week reload. There's no value whatsover in increasing dosages at 4 week mark as that's just the opposite of front loading (which in fact does have value)!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> just finished 20wk reload/deload now going on pct . This is my first cycle , great gains.
> 
> So pct and then wait 10 weeks before i start again do you think? *you can stay off for 10 weeks or you can start back after 4-6 weeks. It all depends on your goals. The more you are on, the more you will gain, but there's health to think about as well.*im thinking of adding 1 or 2 compounds next time , this cycle was 500mg sust up to 750mg sust to 1000mg sust last 3 weeks. Gains slowed dramaticlly in last couple of weeks. 
> (i had no sides other than some very minor acne durin deload. I also didnt loose any weight in deload.)*good!*
> 
> im thinking dbol or tbol to kickstart/ test/deca or dbol or tbol /test/ tren . *why not test/tren/d-bol?*
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Sorry for not being able to answer everyone's question this weekend. I am dieting down for the SC. STATE BODYBUILDING SHOW and I am extremely training others and self at Golds. I need to get some new pictures up of my wife and I. We have made some nice progress over the past year.

Hang in there with me.I'll get to everyone's questions ASP.

Thank you,
Ronnie

----------


## Coca Cola

> Sorry for not being able to answer everyone's question this weekend. I am dieting down for the SC. STATE BODYBUILDING SHOW and I am extremely training others and self at Golds. I need to get some new pictures up of my wife and I. We have made some nice progress over the past year.
> 
> Hang in there with me.I'll get to everyone's questions ASP.
> 
> Thank you,
> Ronnie


No worries Ronnie!

Thank you so much for giving us your time and knowledge in spite of your busy schedule, you are truly appreciated! I wish you all the best in your coming competition, I'm sure you're gonna kick ass!

Looking forward in seeing pics and video from the show! 

GBU

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie - 
> 
> i only have 6000mgs of test e, im going to run my first cycle, would this be ok:
> 
> Week 1-8 - test 500mg week - reload 
> week 9-10 - test 250mg week - deload 
> week 11-12 - test 750mg week - reload* (this 2nd reload should last 8 weeks to be effective-hence weeks 11-18)* 
> 
> also, i would start my pct one week after my last injection? *yes, on week 21.* i will be taking hcg 250iu e3d during cycle, when should i stop the hcg? *in that case stop as the cycle ends* one more thing, i got gyno just from going through puberty, this more then likely means i will get gyno from a cycle correct? *you never know*. I didnt want to use an ai but i think i'll have too? *you better hope not as it can destroy your libido but have some on hand just in case*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so...i take it you agree with phil hernon "All in all............you cant change your structure.........you just cant.....unless you are not training correctly.......or carrying too much fat in those areas......but your shape is set in stone. You may try syntherol like everyone else uses to bring up lagging body parts for competition time. Pre exhaustion, one light, one heavy, drop sets, rest pause, pause rest, 5 times a week, no times a week, it will never change it, so focus on things you can change."


Phil is 100% correct!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi their i'm a 45 year old mane 280lb i was in good shape till 40 220lb all natural body builder till they took my ephedrine a way an 40 came iv let my self go i'm trying to get back in to shape iv ben steady in the gem 4 the last 6 months but i just don't have the piss and vinegar like i once did i'm eaten high protein lowe cards i'm doing aerobic every other day but not drooping fat ar getting much back from my eferts in the gem i'm ready fore some steroids iv never dun them and don't no where to start what would be a good cycle fore me i want to put on mass and get rid of fat licke to look as good as vincent mickman from the wwe wen i'm 50 that gives me 5 years pleas help


*phase 1:
Reload 8 weeks (test enanthate 500 mgs per week)
Deload 2 weeks (test enanthate 250 mgs per week)

phase 2:
2nd 8 week reload (test enanthate 750 mgs per week)
2nd 2 week deload (test enanthate 250 mgs per week)

NOTE: Week 21: You could start pct but at your age I would start another 8 week reload by adding deca to the test this time around and tren would be next in line for 4th reload.*

----------


## Archangel.

Ronnie, can you please answer my questions from page 19 when you have the time, thank you

----------


## littledude

Hey Ron, I'm 18 and thinking about trying steroids on your slingshot routine. Ive worked out for 11 months now and have made some pretty big gains for myself. i'm 5"10 165lbs with about a 5% bodyfat, just wondering what would be the best for me, my friends have recommended tren acetate

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5154438]Ronnie, what do you think of this: This is off one of the main stickies over at tmuscle.com

This is an ideal first cycle for everyone or at least a base to build on: 

(NOTE - W X-Y means start of week X to end of week Y) 

Cycle Plan 
W 1-10 Test Enth 250mg E3D 
W 1-12 Adex 0.25mg EOD (reduce to 0.125mg EOD in last week) 

This would be an example of a camp number 2 keep it simple cycle. You don't really need to get more complicated than this but if you want to below are some typical inclusions for a first cycle... 

Optional secondary additions 
W 1-4 Dbol 10mg 3x/d if you want an oral kickstart or just a little something extra thrown in mid cycle when your test is kicking in (seems most lately are going with the latter) 
W 1-8 Deca 300mg/w if you want some additional bulking help 
W 1-8 Tren Enth 150mg E3D if you want additional strength help 
W 6-12 Proviron 25mg 2x/d if you want some help with libido 

Optional Ancilliaries 
W 1-12 Nolva 20mg/d if gyno symptoms (itchy/tender nipples) start to show 
W 1-10 Caber 0.5mg 2x/w if you are having prolactin issues (difficulty getting an erection when on tren or deca) 
W 3-10 HCG 250iu 3x/w if you want to prevent your nuts from shrinking and make recovery easier 

Post Cycle Therapy starts week 13 

It is the same with either approach...you just have to make sure that your gear is cleared from your system before you start PCT (or it won't work because you will still be getting suppressed from the gear). 

PCT Option 1 (SERM PCT) 
W 13 Nolva 20mg 2x/d or Clomid 50mg 2x/d 
W 14-16 Nolva 20mg/d or Clomid 25mg/d 

PCT Option 2 (Test Stasis and Taper) 
W 10-12 Off (if your cycle was enth 2 weeks is enough to drop down to normal levels) 
W 13-14 Test Enth 40mg E3D (stasis portion to mimic normal hormone levels) 
W 15-16 Test Enth 30mg E3D (taper portion) 
W 17-18 Test Enth 20mg E3D 
W 19-20 Test Enth 10mg E3D 

The taper gradually takes your body below normal androgen levels slowly enough that it is able to kick in and compensate. There is a much more detailed explaination of this in the "Test Taper Protocol" sticky thread so I suggest you read that if you are interested in this approach

And this:

hCG Dosing Guidelines 

- Human Chorionic Gonadotropin - 

For each cycle length the first one listed (1) is for low dose HCG throughout/on-cycle (Preferred method) 

The second line (2) is for hCG during last few weeks only of the cycle (only if hCG was NOT used during cycle) 

1-6 week cycle 
(1) No hCG needed 
(2) No hCG needed 

8 week cycle 
(1) 250iu every 4 days* from week 3-8 
(2) One 1000iu shot per week for 2 weeks with AI? taken daily 

12 week cycle 
(1) 250iu every 4 days* from week 3-12 
(2) One 1000iu shot per week for 3 weeks with AI? taken daily 

16 week cycle 
(1) 250iu every 4 days* from week 3-8 
Take a 2 week break 
250iu every 4 days* from week 11-16 
(2) One 1000iu shot per week for 3 weeks with AI? taken daily 

* Every 4 days = Shoot on Monday, then on Friday, then on Tuesday, ect. 
? AI - Aromatase Inhibitor (While taking 1000iu shots, I recommend 10mg/ED of Aromasin or .5mg/ED Arimidex to keep estrogen in control. Discontinue 4 days after last hCG shot.) 

If you are doing the on-cycle hCG protocol it is important to discontinue hCG 2 weeks prior to AAS clearance. Therefore, when you officially start PCT you will be clean of all AAS's and will be 14 days from your last hCG shot. This allows your testes to become re-sensitized to the body's LH signal from the brain, making for a quick recovery of natural testosterone production as soon as the steroids and hCG clear the system. This is another reason why on-cycle hCG is superior, because it allows you to start recovering as soon as PCT begins. 

If you aren't doing hCG on-cycle, then use hCG according to the last few weeks guidelines, and start it 4-5 weeks before the AAS's are expected to clear the system (Or as soon as possible if you are already past this point).[/QUOTE*]WAY WAY TOO MUCH CHAOS! JUST STICK TO WHAT I SUGGESTED AND YOU'LL BE ON THE RIGHT PATH. I THINK YOU ARE OVERANALYING THINGS. KEEP IT SIMPLE AND STICK TO WHAT HAS BEEN PROVEN TO WORK FOR THE MASSES!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, i'm 18 and thinking about trying steroids on your slingshot routine. Ive worked out for 11 months now and have made some pretty big gains for myself. I'm 5"10 165lbs with about a 5% bodyfat, just wondering what would be the best for me, my friends have recommended tren acetate


*please read through this entire thread and you will see that beginners should use only around 500 mgs of test per week for a first time cycle. Tren is for the more advanced!*

----------


## littledude

alright thanks. so if i run 500mg test prop every other day should i use ancillaries as well or just a pct?

----------


## littledude

or what about running test e 500mg a week with 25-50mg proviron ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> alright thanks. so if i run 500mg test prop every other day should i use ancillaries as well or just a pct?


You do not want prop, especially at 500mgs eod. You want 500 of test e per week.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> or what about running test e 500mg a week with 25-50mg proviron?


That will work!

----------


## Archangel.

Thanks Ron. I don't mean to over analyze, I just want to make sure I do everything right, as aas is a serious commitment IMO. As for the arimidex I bumped up from .25 eod to .5 eod, the itchy nips went away the very next day, so I was wondering if it would be okay for me to lower it back down to .25 eod again and feel it out? Or is that a no no?

----------


## littledude

thanks a lot ron. should i go injto another reload with test again or pct since its my first time using aas. if i pct what do you recommend?

----------


## Archangel.

> thanks a lot ron. should i go injto another reload with test again or pct since its my first time using aas. if i pct what do you recommend?


First I want to say that in no way do I mean to steal Ron's "thunder" here, because he is THE man regarding aas, but he has been asked these SAME questions about 20 times throughout the course of this thread so far, and I feel for the guy having to answer the SAME questions over and over again.

Having said that, littledude:
Go back and read this ENTIRE thread starting with page 1. You will find all of your answers to the above questions you asked there, as well as a multitude of other useful/important info.

Again Ron, no disrespect. Tell me if I stepped out of line here. I just feel that your time is more valuable than having to answer a Q that you've already asnswered 20 times.

----------


## BJJ

I am currently running a testosterone suspension cycle (60 mg ed, 2/3 pins) with the addition of oxandrolone (70 mg ed).
Also, from the beginning I used mesterolone starting from 75 up to 150 mg ed.
Last week, on the same day I reached 90 mg ed of test susp and 150 mg ed of mest, I started to feel a strong tiredness, a severe lethargy which forced me not to work-out for a week almost.
I was waiting for my BW results and once I saw my estradiol was @ 150 (20-47) and my PRL @ 15 (2-13), I thought my lack of energy was due to the high amount of estrogens accumulated, even because I never took any AI or SERM till that day.
So, on the same day I started to take exemestane @ 25 mg ed and cabergoline first @ 0.25 mg ed then up to 0.5 mg ed. I also reduced the test susp to 60 mg ed and the mest to 100 mg ed.
The result after a week was nothing better than before.
So, I thought about getting rid of mesterolone, completely. I felt better during the day and slept better the following night and the tiredness disappeared.

So, since I am about to start week 8 of this cycle but have also put my hands on HGH, I am contemplating to keep going on with this cycle as per your suggestion on this thread with a deload and then a reload, adding of course somatropin to the aas.

Before writing down a possible cycle continuation, I would like to know from your experience if it is normal what happened to me in regard of mesterolone or if it happened because I used a testosterone without an ester on my very first cycle.  :Hmmmm: 

Thank you for your expertise, much appreciate it.

----------


## Moosedog

what a cool post, thank you ronnie

It make s a lot of sense, I like the ideo of 8 weeks to instead of dragging out the whole 12, as after all whats the point if you got to use so much gear for the final 4 weeks that you mess yourself up!

And the 12 set per body part rules, its what I use atm

----------


## bigron164

Im doing 400 mg enhantate 600 mg eq 300 mg primo a week, how's that cycle sound

----------


## onetobeat

read your post and you seem like the perfect person to ask for a bit of guidance.

about 5 years ago i tried this.
my fisrt cycle was only Dbol , but had no clue really what i was doing, then i went on to sustanon and deca , without really having any clue to that either in hind sight so results didn't really turn out that well.

Now i've decided to go on an oral only cycle and seems to me that anavar stacked with primobolan is the best cycle if you compare gains to side effects. 

i'm 23 years old 6ft 3" 202 pounds.

looking to get ripped, build some size and strenght, any advise on an 8 week cycle including PCT?

thank you.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> read your post and you seem like the perfect person to ask for a bit of guidance.
> 
> about 5 years ago i tried this.
> my fisrt cycle was only Dbol , but had no clue really what i was doing, then i went on to sustanon and deca , without really having any clue to that either in hind sight so results didn't really turn out that well.
> 
> Now i've decided to go on an oral only cycle and seems to me that anavar stacked with primobolan is the best cycle if you compare gains to side effects. 
> 
> i'm 23 years old 6ft 3" 202 pounds.
> 
> ...


Haha there's another one... Read The old posts on this thread

----------


## Archangel.

> Haha there's another one... Read The old posts on this thread


Bro, tell me about it lol. I feel bad for Ron sometimes. People just refuse to READ

----------


## littledude

well you guys are nice. sorry if its bothering you ronnie i have one last question iof thats alright. could you tell me if this is an alright first cycle:
week 1-8 500mg test enanthate ew
week 9-10 250mg test enanthate
week 11-18 750mg test enanthate ew
all throughout i take 25mg proviron twice a day
PCT week 19-22 would be my deload and primer with nolvadex 
is this a decent cycle for me?

----------


## delta1111

Why is it that people think that they can speak for Ronnie?
I have read through every page of this post and get the feeling that Ronnie is a very patient man.
Yes I agree that some of these questions have been answered before and that Ronnie may or may not find some of these questions a little bit irritating, however, I would never presume to know how Ronnie feels about this and I would never consider speaking on his behalf. I think that is desrespectful. I'm sure you think you are doing him a favour and you may indeed be, but, if it was me you were speaking for, I would rather you kept your opinions to yourself and allow me to speak for myself.

A kind note to Ronnie:
I addition to reading this post, I have read many others on this forum and I am pleased to say that this stands out from the rest for a few reasons: firstly, I have been using your slingshot system for a while now and i'm on my 3rd reload. I am seeing results I have never seen before when cycling. Secondly, You are always prompt and thorough with your replies. Thirdly, many of the other posts seem to be very condicending, particularly to first time ass users. I'm getting sick and tired of seeing "use the search" or "this question has been asked before". The lengthly replies some people get of somebody whining, they may as well of just answered their question in the first place. Fortunately, this post doesn't seem to have that kind of theme, which is great and is the main reason I check it daily.
This is just my opinion Ronnie so if you think i'm out of order then please tell me, but I will only be taking note of your comments, only your opinion counts. I just don't want any bickering on this post, only good solid information.
Many thanks as always.

----------


## creactiveprotein

Ronnie your thoughts on this cycle before a show? 

Week #1: 4 iu's GH/day; 4 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca Durabolin ; 1 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day

Week #2: 4 iu's GH/day; 5 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca Durabolin ; 1 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day

Week #3: 4 iu's GH/day; 5 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca Durabolin; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; (pre a.m. workout) 2 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 200 mg. caffeine tab

Week #4: 4 iu's GH/day; 6 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 400 mg. Deca Durabolin; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; (pre a.m. workout) 2 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 200 mg. caffeine tab

Week #5: 6iu's GH/day; 6 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 400 mg. Deca Durabolin; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; (pre a.m. workout) 3 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 200 mg. caffeine tab

Week #6: 6 iu's GH/day; 6 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 400 mg. Deca Durabolin; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; (pre a.m. workout) 3 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 200 mg. caffeine tab

Week #7: off; 5000 iu HCG /day; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 4 clenbuterol /day (2 days on 1 day off); 300 mg. caffeine x 6 days/week (a.m. only)

Week #8: off; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 4 clenbuterol/day (2 days on 1 day off); 300 mg. caffeine x 6 days/week (a.m. only)

Week #9: 6 iu's GH/day; 1200 mg. Test Cypionate ; 600 mg. Deca Durabolin; 150 mg. Winstrol -V (50 mg. each M-W-F); 4 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 4 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 300 mg. caffeine tab (a.m. only)


Week #10: 6 iu's GH/day; 1200 mg. Test Cypionate; 600 mg. Deca Durabolin; 150 mg. Winstrol-V (50 mg. each M-W-F); 4 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 4 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 300 mg. caffeine tab (a.m. only)

Week #11: 6 iu's GH/day; 1200 mg. Test Cypionate; 600 mg. Deca Durabolin; 150 mg. Winstrol-V (50 mg. each M-W-F); 4 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 5 x Clenbuterol tabs, 300 mg. caffeine tab (a.m. only)


Week #12: 6 iu's GH/day; 1200 mg. Test Cypionate; 600 mg. Deca Durabolin; 150 mg. Winstrol-V (50 mg. each M-W-F); 4 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 5 x Clenbuterol tabs, 400 mg. caffeine tab (a.m. only)


Week #13: 6 iu's GH/day; 1200 mg. Test Cypionate; 600 mg. Deca Durabolin; 300 mg. Winstrol-V (100 mg. each M-W-F); 6 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 2 x 20 mg. Nolvadex tabs/day; 5 x 25 mg. Ephedrine tab, 400 mg. caffeine tab (a.m. only)


Week #14: 6 iu's GH/day; 1500 mg. Test Cypionate; 600 mg. Deca Durabolin; 300 mg. Winstrol-V (100 mg. each M-W-F); 6 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 2 x 20 mg. Nolvadex tabs/day; 6 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 400 mg. caffeine tab (a.m. only)


Week #15: off 6 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 2 x 20 mg. Nolvadex tabs/day; 6 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 400 mg. caffeine tab (a.m. only)


**Week #16: off; 6 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; 2 x 20 mg. Nolvadex tabs/day; 10 x Clenbuterol tab (Sun, Mon, Tue only), 400 mg. caffeine tab (a.m. only)

----------


## littledude

where is the best spot to inject test enanthate ?

----------


## pike1237

so with the 8 wk reload would you have to take significantly high dosages? and would you keep your dosing the same throughout all the reload periods or would you need up doasages as you go along or switch to different compounds to keep getting gains? and my understanding is that that is nt neccessarily a good idea for cutting? thanks

----------


## delta1111

> where is the best spot to inject test enanthate?


In the ass. I do all my injections there, alternating from left to right cheek. Don't see the point in doing it anywhere else. Just make sure you use long needles as there is a lot of fat in those areas which you need to go through to reach muscle. Pretty much pain free unless you go through a vien or nerve and then its still not that bad.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, hoping you could help - i have trouble putting thickness around the wrists etc. my arms and top of my forearms are bulky but i cant seem to add the thickness and denseness around the bottom of my forearms and wrists. my quads are calves are also very thick but then around the ankles i cant add bulk and it can get painful because its difficult for my wrists and ankles to support the mass. i think it may be because my weight has fluctuated over the years. i used to weigh around 180 pounds when i was 16-18 i then dropped to about 110 pounds and got very lean but weak i then bulked up to my weight now which is around 250 pounds at 21 years of age but its taken its toll i think as i cant go on the tradmill for over 10 mins without my ankles and shins hurting like hell. anything you could suggest?
also do you think that training a problem area at the end of the week say friday (if the weekend were off days) would be better as it would allow nutrients to be prioritised for those muscle groups because of the rest days. and also for that reason should carbs be kept high? i usually reduce them on off days but since ive kept them high ive noticed improvement. thankyou ronnie youre advice is very much appreciated. thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i am currently running a testosterone suspension cycle (60 mg ed, 2/3 pins) with the addition of oxandrolone (70 mg ed).
> Also, from the beginning i used mesterolone starting from 75 up to 150 mg ed.
> Last week, on the same day i reached 90 mg ed of test susp and 150 mg ed of mest, i started to feel a strong tiredness, a severe lethargy which forced me not to work-out for a week almost.
> I was waiting for my bw results and once i saw my estradiol was @ 150 (20-47) and my prl @ 15 (2-13), i thought my lack of energy was due to the high amount of estrogens accumulated, even because i never took any ai or serm till that day.
> So, on the same day i started to take exemestane @ 25 mg ed and cabergoline first @ 0.25 mg ed then up to 0.5 mg ed. I also reduced the test susp to 60 mg ed and the mest to 100 mg ed.
> The result after a week was nothing better than before. *it's usually low estrogen not moderate increases that cause fatique. It's called steroid lethargy!*so, i thought about getting rid of mesterolone, completely. I felt better during the day and slept better the following night and the tiredness disappeared. *if that be the case then it's possible that the high dose off proviron (mesterolone) was not agreeing with you! 50 mgs ed would have probably be enough with the proviron.*
> 
> so, since i am about to start week 8 of this cycle but have also put my hands on hgh, i am contemplating to keep going on with this cycle as per your suggestion on this thread with a deload and then a reload, adding of course somatropin to the aas.* keep gh at the same dosages throughout both the reload and deload.* 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron. I don't mean to over analyze, I just want to make sure I do everything right, as aas is a serious commitment IMO. As for the arimidex I bumped up from .25 eod to .5 eod, the itchy nips went away the very next day, so I was wondering if it would be okay for me to lower it back down to .25 eod again and feel it out? Or is that a no no?


*Always take as little anti-es as possible! Try lowering it back down to .25 eod and see what happens. You may find you can come off arimidex completely in a few weeks. I sure hope so!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks a lot ron. should i go injto another reload with test again or pct since its my first time using aas. if i pct what do you recommend?


Do a 20 week cycle before doing pct. Read through this thread to find the answers!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im doing 400 mg enhantate 600 mg eq 300 mg primo a week, how's that cycle sound


What's your stats/pst cycling experience? Sounds like a very weak cycle to me!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> read your post and you seem like the perfect person to ask for a bit of guidance.
> 
> about 5 years ago i tried this.
> my fisrt cycle was only Dbol , but had no clue really what i was doing, then i went on to sustanon and deca , without really having any clue to that either in hind sight so results didn't really turn out that well.
> 
> Now i've decided to go on an oral only cycle and seems to me that anavar stacked with primobolan is the best cycle if you compare gains to side effects. 
> 
> i'm 23 years old 6ft 3" 202 pounds.
> 
> ...


*Please go read this thread if you want to learn how to do things properly. An oral only cycle is a very bad idea IMO. Test should always make up the base of any cycle!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well you guys are nice. Sorry if its bothering you ronnie i have one last question iof thats alright. Could you tell me if this is an alright first cycle:
> Week 1-8 500mg test enanthate ew 
> week 9-10 250mg test enanthate
> week 11-18 750mg test enanthate ew *should be 11-20 weeks right here!*
> all throughout i take 25mg proviron twice a day
> pct week 19-22 would be my deload and primer with nolvadex 
> is this a decent cycle for me? *You need hcg and nolvadex for pct/GO READ MY PCT*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie your thoughts on this cycle before a show? 
> 
> Week #1: 4 iu's gh/day; 4 x sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca durabolin ; 1 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day
> 
> week #2: 4 iu's gh/day; 5 x sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca durabolin ; 1 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day
> 
> week #3: 4 iu's gh/day; 5 x sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca durabolin; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; (pre a.m. Workout) 2 x 25 mg. Ephedrine tab, 200 mg. Caffeine tab
> 
> week #4: 4 iu's gh/day; 6 x sostenon 250 mg.; 400 mg. Deca durabolin; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; (pre a.m. Workout) 2 x 25 mg. Ephedrine tab, 200 mg. Caffeine tab
> ...


 next post!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie your thoughts on this cycle before a show? 
> 
> Week #1: 4 iu's GH/day; 4 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca Durabolin ; 1 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day
> 
> Week #2: 4 iu's GH/day; 5 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca Durabolin ; 1 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day
> 
> Week #3: 4 iu's GH/day; 5 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 200 mg. Deca Durabolin; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; (pre a.m. workout) 2 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 200 mg. caffeine tab
> 
> Week #4: 4 iu's GH/day; 6 x Sostenon 250 mg.; 400 mg. Deca Durabolin; 2 x 50 mg. Teslac tabs/day; (pre a.m. workout) 2 x 25 mg. ephedrine tab, 200 mg. caffeine tab
> ...


*A few thoughts up front-this pre-contest cycle makes zero sense too me! I would taper off deca 4-6 weeks out. Stop all slow acting test at least 2 weeks out from show unless using diurectic and letro. Keep in winstrol until morning of the show to stay hard and keep cortisol levels down. By taking out all steroids a week before the show you run the risk of coming in flat and puffy! Clenbuterol and ephedrine works on the same receptors so alternating the two fat burners in hopes of preventing adaption is not going to work. You should not take burners for 16 weeks straight (only 8-weeks max). Forget taking benadryl to upregulate receptors as it does not work! You should use letro instead of nolvadex during last 2-4 weeks as it gets rid of about 98% of all estrogen-hence helps with cuts and separation. Teslac would not be my first choice either as it's too weak. GH dosages should remain the same every week (6-8 ius ed for entire 16 weeks).* above

----------


## F4iGuy

> I need to get some new pictures up of my wife and I. We have made some nice progress over the past year.


 :Stickpoke:

----------


## Archangel.

> *Always take as little anti-es as possible! Try lowering it back down to .25 eod and see what happens. You may find you can come off arimidex completely in a few weeks. I sure hope so!*


Thanks Ron! I'm 3 weeks into my first reload right now, and I already definitely notice awesome strength increases and some visual improvement as well. All of this while following your slingshot dieting outline! I can't imagine how much progress I'll make this winter when I bulk, which leads me to my next Q: What would be the ideal second blast? My first/current blast is test e only. 

Test/deca ?
Test/tren ?
Test/masteron ?

You tell me, thanks for everything Ron

----------


## BJJ

> above


Thanks a lot for sharing your knowledge.

Also, regarding my usual hormonal panel, is there anything YOU would have included that I instead missed?

GASTRIN: *32* pg/ml [28-125]
MELATONIN: *55* pg/ml [20 - 85]
C-PEPTIDE: *1,3* ng/ml [0,78  1,89]
INSULIN : *3,37* micru/ml [1,9 - 23]
GLUCAGON: *56* pg/ml [40-130]
ACTH: *21* pg/dl [till 50]
CORTISOL: *16,64* mcg/dl [8,7 - 22,4]_________________________________________*12,45*
FT3: *3,47* pg/ml [2,2 - 4,7]_________________________________________________*?*
FT4: *1,27* ng/dl [0,8 - 2]__________________________________________________ _*1,62*
MSH: *10,5* pmol/l [7,9 - 14,4]
HTG: *9,65* ng/ml [0,0 - 35]
TBG: *21* mcg/ml [15 - 32]
TSH: *4,79* micru/ml [0,34 - 5,6]_____________________________________________*2,48*
FSH: *4,19* miu/ml [1,27 - 19,26]_____________________________________________*0,55*
LH: *3,88* miu/ml [1,24 - 8,62]_______________________________________________*0,15*
PREGNENOLONE: *161* ng/ml [10 - 230]
ANDROSTENEDIONE: *1,89* ng/ml [0,3 - 3,1]
ALDOSTERONE: *155* pg/ml [10 - 160]
DHEA: *7,9* ng/ml [2,5 - 9,5]
DHEAS: *233* mcg/dl [106 - 464]
DHT: *625* pg/ml [250 - 990]________________________________________________*1250*
TESTOSTERONE TTL: *3,1* ng/ml [1,75 - 7,81]_________________________________*44,7*
TESTOSTERONE FREE: *15* pg/ml [8 - 47]_____________________________________*219,68*
SHBG: *37* nmoli/l [13 - 71]_________________________________________________*6*
ESTRONE: *48* pg/ml [40 - 60]
ESTRADIOL 17-BETA: *34* pg/ml [<20 - 47]____________________________________*150*
ESTRIOL: *6* pg/ml [4,7 - 7,1]
PROGESTERONE: *0,98* ng/ml [0,14 - 2,06]____________________________________*1,41*
PRL: *3,4* ng/ml [2,64 - 13,13]______________________________________________*15,12*
IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 424]_______________________________________________*159*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0,0 - 10]

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> In the ass. I do all my injections there, alternating from left to right cheek. Don't see the point in doing it anywhere else. Just make sure you use long needles as there is a lot of fat in those areas which you need to go through to reach muscle. Pretty much pain free unless you go through a vien or nerve and then its still not that bad.


*You've got to inject other places than the glutes once you reach a certain level due to scar tissue build up. The lower-lateral delts and outer chest region is the best IMO!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks a lot for sharing your knowledge.
> 
> Also, regarding my usual hormonal panel, is there anything YOU would have included that I instead missed?
> 
> GASTRIN: *32* pg/ml [28-125]
> MELATONIN: *55* pg/ml [20 - 85]
> C-PEPTIDE: *1,3* ng/ml [0,78  1,89]
> INSULIN : *3,37* micru/ml [1,9 - 23]
> GLUCAGON: *56* pg/ml [40-130]
> ...


*Did they check your hemocrit levels? That's the biggie!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 


I've got some pics taken yesterday but they are on my wifes new cell phone and I am unable to down size the file and upload it to this site. If anyone knows how to do it before I go visit local ATT and have this phone set up propely I will gladly send them the pics by e-mail and allow them posted in this thread.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ron! I'm 3 weeks into my first reload right now, and i already definitely notice awesome strength increases and some visual improvement as well. All of this while following your slingshot dieting outline! I can't imagine how much progress i'll make this winter when i bulk, which leads me to my next q: What would be the ideal second blast? My first/current blast is test e only. 
> 
> Test/deca ?
> Test/tren ?
> Test/masteron ?
> 
> *2nd cycle: Test/deca
> 3rd cycle: Test/tren
> 4th cycle: Test and add masteron with either deca or tren*
> ...


above

----------


## BJJ

> *Did they check your hemocrit levels? That's the biggie!*


Well, this is what I have done:
No HCT or PCV check but a cross check between MCV and RDW.
Not enough in your opinion?

The following results after:

38 Days of Testosterone Suspension averaged at *73,94* mg ed.
38 Days of Mesterolone averaged at *88,81* mg ed.
17 Days of Oxandrolone averaged at *68,82* mg ed.

Never used any AI or SERM so far.
*?*: awaiting results

__________________________________________________ _________________Day *38*

*BLOOD*
ERYTHROCYTES: *5,08* mil/mmc [4 - 5,5]______________________________________*4,65*
LEUCOCYTES: *7,6* mila/mmc [4 - 9]__________________________________________*14,4*
- NE: *4,2* / *55,9* % [2 - 6 / 37 - 80]
- LY: *2,5* / *35* % [0,6 - 36 / 10 - 50]
- MO: *0,7* / *8,7* % [0 - 0,9 / 0 - 12]
- EO: *0,3* / *2,5* % [0 - 7 / 0 - 7]
- BA: *0* / *0,6* % [0 - 0,2 / 0 - 2,5]
HEMOGLOBIN: *15,1* gr/dl [14 - 18]___________________________________________*13,2*
HEMATOCRIT: *44,2* % [42 - 52]_____________________________________________*39,8*
MCV: *87* femtol [82 - 98]__________________________________________________*85,6*
MCH: *29,7* picogr. [27 - 31]________________________________________________*28,4*
MCHC: *34,2* gr/dl [32 - 36]_________________________________________________*33,2*
RDW: *13,7* % [11,6 - 16]
GRAN-NEUTROPHILS: *65,7* % [37 -80]________________________________________*76,4*
GRAN-EOSINOPHILS: *2,8* % [0,0 - 7]_________________________________________*0,5*
GRAN-BASOPHILS: *0,9* % [0,0 - 2,5]_________________________________________*0,8*
LYMPHOCYTES: *23,4* % [10 - 50]____________________________________________*16*
MONOCYTES: *7,2* % [0,0 - 12]______________________________________________*6,3*
PLATELETS: *150000* /mmc [150000 - 400000]_________________________________*362000*
PCT: *0,13* % [0,1 - 1]
MPV: *7,5* fl [5 - 10]
PDW: *17,5* % [12 - 18]

*HEART, KIDNEYS, LIVER, PANCREAS & PROSTATE*
GLYCEMIA (basal): *91* mg/dl [70 - 110]

QUICK PROTHROMBIN TIME: *13,7* s
PROTHROMBIN ACTIVITY: *71* % [70-130]
INR: *1,2*
APTT: *28* s
FIBRINOGEN: *190* mg/dl [180 - 350]
HOMOCYSTEINE: *11* mcmoli/l [6 - 15]
MYOGLOBIN: *27* ng/ml [10 - 46]

AZOTEMIA: *62* mg/dl [15-40]______________________________________________*46*
CREATININE: *1,1* mg/dl [0,8 - 1,3]__________________________________________*1,2*
HYPERURICEMIA: *6* mg/dl [3,5 - 7,2]

CHOLESTEROL TTL: *156* mg/dl [140 - 220]___________________________________*142*
CHOLESTEROL VLDL: *35* mg/dl [20 - 40]
CHOLESTEROL LDL: *103* mg/dl [< 150]_______________________________________*130*
CHOLESTEROL HDL: *35* mg/dl [> 40]_________________________________________*12*
INDEX RISK HDL: *4,5* [till 5]________________________________________________*11,8*
APO A1: *190* mg/dl [115 - 220]
APO B: *79* mg/dl [55 - 125]
RATIO B/A1 APO: *0,41* [0,35 - 1]
TRIGLYCERIDES: *90* mg/dl [< 150]

GAMMA (YGT): *32* u/ltr [15 - 85]___________________________________________*27*
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE: *96* u/ltr [50 - 136]_________________________________*57*
BILIRUBIN TTL: *1* mg/dl [0,2-1]
BILIRUBIN DIRECT: *0,25* mg/dl [0,05 - 0,3]
BILIRUBIN INDIRECT: *0,67* mg/dl [till 0,7]
TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST: *26* u/ltr [15 - 37]__________________________________*63*
TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT: *62* u/ltr [30 - 65]__________________________________*104*
FERRITIN: *125* ng/ml [24 - 336]

LIPASE: *324* u/ltr [114 - 284]______________________________________________*234*
AMYLASE: *69* u/ltr [25 - 115]______________________________________________*66*

LDH: *170* u/ltr [100 - 190]
CPK MB: *230* u/ltr [35 - 232]
CK NAK: *160* u/l [till 167]
PROTIDES TTL: *7,5* gr/dl [6,4 - 8,2]
ALBUMIN: *60* % [51 - 63,3]
ALFA 1: *3* % [2,2 - 4,3]
ALFA 2: *10* % [9,5 - 14]
BETA: *11* % [10-14,5]
GAMMA: *19* % [12 - 20]
A/G RATIO: *1,45* [1,0 - 1,7]

PSA: *0,6* ng/ml [till 4]__________________________________________________ ___*1,23*
PSA FREE: *0,23*
PSA FREE/TTL: *0,38* [>0,15]
PAP: *1,3* ng/ml [till 3,5]__________________________________________________ _*1,5*

IGG: *1455* mg/dl [681 - 1648]
IGA: *309* mg/dl [87 - 474]
IGD: *55* u/ml [till 100]
IGM: *101* mg/dl [48 - 312]
IGE (prist): *39,07* iu/ml [1,31 - 165,3]

*INFECTIVITY & ALLERGOLOGY*
HIV-Ab (1+2): *0,15 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HCV-Ab: *0,12 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HBS-Ag: *0,35 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HAV-Ab (IgT): *>85 react* miu/ml [<35]
HAV-Ab (IgM): *0,07 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
TAS: *111* ui/ml [0 - 166]
VDRL: *negative* [negative]
CRP: *2* mg/dl [till 5]
REUMA TEST: *<20* iu/ml [<20]
ESR: *6* mm/h [till 15]
LYSOZYME: *9* picog/ml [4 - 13]
ACE: *10* mcg/l [6 - 12]

RAST Egg: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yolk: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Crayfish: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yeast: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Pork: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Fish Mix: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Olea Europaea Pollen: *0,1* [<0,3]

*VITAMINS & ELECTROLYTES*
VITAMIN A: *630* mcg/l [300-650]
VITAMIN E: *15,6* mg/ltr [5 - 20]
VITAMIN C: *1,1* mg/ml [0,5-1,5]
VITAMIN B12: *697* pg/ml [179 - 1162]
VITAMIN D3: *42* ng/ml [10-45]
VITAMIN H: *85* ng/ml [70-100]
VITAMIN K: *25* mcg/ml [15-30]
VITAMIN PP: *0,7* mg/ml [0,5-0,8]

SODIUM: *143* meq/l [136 - 145]
POTASSIUM: *4,5* meq/l [3,5 - 5,1]
CALCIUM: *9,4* mg/dl [8,5 - 10,1]
MAGNESIUM: *2,1* mg/dl [1,8 - 2,4]
PHOSPHORUS: *3,8* mg/dl [2,7 - 4,5]
IRON: *147* mcg/dl [35 - 150]
ZINC: *101* mcg/dl [80 - 125]
CHLORINE: *105* meq/l [98 - 107]
COPPER: *111* ku/l [76 - 153]

*HORMONAL*
GASTRIN: *32* pg/ml [28-125]
MELATONIN: *55* pg/ml [20 - 85]
C-PEPTIDE: *1,3* ng/ml [0,78  1,89]
INSULIN : *3,37* micru/ml [1,9 - 23]
GLUCAGON: *56* pg/ml [40-130]
ACTH: *21* pg/dl [till 50]
CORTISOL: *16,64* mcg/dl [8,7 - 22,4]________________________________________*12,45*
FT3: *3,47* pg/ml [2,2 - 4,7]________________________________________________*3,95*
FT4: *1,27* ng/dl [0,8 - 2]__________________________________________________*1,62*
MSH: *10,5* pmol/l [7,9 - 14,4]
HTG: *9,65* ng/ml [0,0 - 35]
TBG: *21* mcg/ml [15 - 32]
TSH: *4,79* micru/ml [0,34 - 5,6]_____________________________________________*2,48*
FSH: *4,19* miu/ml [1,27 - 19,26]_____________________________________________*0,55*
LH: *3,88* miu/ml [1,24 - 8,62]_______________________________________________*0,15*
PREGNENOLONE: *161* ng/ml [10 - 230]
ANDROSTENEDIONE: *1,89* ng/ml [0,3 - 3,1]
ALDOSTERONE: *155* pg/ml [10 - 160]
DHEA: *7,9* ng/ml [2,5 - 9,5]
DHEAS: *233* mcg/dl [106 - 464]
DHT: *625* pg/ml [250 - 990]________________________________________________*1250*
TESTOSTERONE TTL: *3,1* ng/ml [1,75 - 7,81]_________________________________*44,7*
TESTOSTERONE FREE: *15* pg/ml [8 - 47]_____________________________________*219,68*
SHBG: *37* nmoli/l [13 - 71]_________________________________________________*6*
ESTRONE: *48* pg/ml [40 - 60]
ESTRADIOL 17-BETA: *34* pg/ml [<20 - 47]____________________________________*150*
ESTRIOL: *6* pg/ml [4,7 - 7,1]
PROGESTERONE: *0,98* ng/ml [0,14 - 2,06]____________________________________*1,41*
PRL: *3,4* ng/ml [2,64 - 13,13]______________________________________________*15,12*
IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 424]_______________________________________________*159*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0,0 - 10]

*URINE*
COLOUR: *straw-coloured*
APPEARANCE: *limpid* [limpid]
PH REACTION: *5,7* [5 - 6,5]
SPECIFIC WEIGHT: *1021* [1015 - 1028]
PROTEINS: *none* mg/dl [0,0 - 10]
HEMOGLOBIN: *none* [none]
GLUCOSE: *none* gr/litre [0,0 - 0,2]
KETONE BODIES: *none* [none]
UROBILINOGEN: *none* mg/dl [0,0 - 0,2]
BILIARY PIGMENTS: *none* [none]
NITRITE: *none* [none]

*FAECES*
SHAPE: *homogeneous* [homogeneous]
CONSISTENCY: *poltacea[/COLOR]* [poltacea]
COLOUR:* brown* [brown]
ODOUR: *sui generis* [sui generis]
MUCUS: *absent* [absent]
BLOOD: *absent* [absent]
PH REACTION: *7*
PARASITOLOGICAL: *negative* [negative]
SALMONELLA: *negative* [negative]
HELICOBACTER PYLORI: *negative* [negative]
GIARDIASIS: *negative* [negative]

*SPERM*
VOLUME: *2,9* ml [>= 2]__________________________________________________ __*?*
PH: *7,9* [7,2-8]__________________________________________________ ________*?*
APPEARANCE: *own*__________________________________________________ _____*?*
VISCOSITY: *within limits* [within limits]______________________________________*?*
FLUIDIFICATION 45': *physiologic* [physiologic]________________________________*?*
SPERMATOZOON CONCENTRATION: *90.000.000* /ml [>= 20.000.000]______________*?*
EJACULATE SPERMATOZOON COUNT: *249.900.000* [>= 40.000.000]______________*?*
2ND HOUR MOTILITY: *59* % [>= 50 %]_______________________________________*?*
TYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *36* % [>= 35 %]______________________*?*
ATYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *70* %______________________________*?*
LEUCOCYTE: *300.000* /ml [<= 1.000.000]____________________________________*?*
ERYTHROCYTE: *absent* [absent/rare]_______________________________________*?*
GERMINAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]________________________________________*?*
EPITHELIAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]_______________________________________*?*
SPERMAGGLUTINATION ZONES: *rare* [absent/rare]_____________________________*?*

*BLOOD PRESSURE*
__________________________________Day *1*__________Day *8*__________Day *15*__________Day *22*__________Day *29*__________Day *36*__________Day *43*
SYS (mmHg)___________________________*119*____________*119*____________*123*____________*119*_____________*128*____________*131*_____________*105*
DIA (mmHg)____________________________*60*_____________*50*_____________*52*_____________*50*______________*56*_____________*51*______________*42*
BPM__________________________________*68*_____________*74*_____________*68*_____________*64*______________*67*_____________*76*______________*73*

----------


## Jumbo18

Hello Ronnie, 

I just want to say you look fantastic man, great physique and i've gone through this whole thread last night to gain more knowledge from you so I thank you very much. I have a few questions though regarding slingshot training and estrogen levels.

I just finished a 10 week cycle of test enanthate 400mg/week today was my last shot. I am on hrt supplementing with hcg to try preserve my fertility. I had great gains but like any other I don't like the fact that I need to take 3 or so months off while losing most of my gains during this cycle then jumping back on. During this sling shot training is there a really big difference in muscle gain compared to your 20 week cycle advice and regular 10 week cycle? I havn't experimented with large doses yet so would a similar slingshot training method I can use is first reload use around 400mg with dbol and next reload use 500mg with another compound like deca ? I suppose it wouldn't be wise to bulk in first reload then cut in second reload??? Also I would follow your advice of doing a 20 week cycle, with 2 reload phases; does that mean once I finish I should take another 20 weeks off cycle for myostatin levels and everything to come back to normal to gain well again next cycles? With your advice if I consider using this method since I just finished this cycle, shall i do the regular time on=time off protocol and wait 3 months to attempt this 20 week singshot training? Regarding being on 20 weeks for your cholesterol health etc, is that a good amount not to be too dangerous on cycle? Will i be able to manage my cholesterol levels that long with regular fish oils and cardio?


Regarding Estrogen levels, you have helped me before in previous past posts. I have yet to experience and increased sex drive from increasing my test dose, because I am always been playing around with my liquidex doses to find what works best for me. Originally tested in the beginning of this cycle on 400mg/test e without any anti-e's my estradiol levels were 222 pmol/L . I originally purchased liquidex because I was experiencing highestrogen sides, lethargy, low sex drive, etc. And I was experimenting with liquidex doses, I tried 0.25mgED, EOD. 0.3mg EOD, ED, 0.5mg EOD, 0.75mg EOD My mood is reasonable at times but at random times I experienced increased general sense of well being, and definitly no noticable high sex drive. While experimenting with my arimidex dosages I was noticing a lot of improved energy at "certain times", and definitly not constant throughout the day, but then I would notice nipple tingleness, and upped it always to where I ended at 0.5mg EOD once. At 0.5mg EOD for 4 days I did not experience the amazing high sex drive or good mood on test cycle. I then used 0.75mgEOD once and I actually felt a surge of energy on the first day, but I already knew then I reduced my e2 levels too much because I hear arimidex doesn't reach full blood levels for a week so i knew that was too much; thought for 2 days after adminstering it I had an AMAZING intense workout which was the first of this cycle which I experienced 9 weeks in, then I started feeling worse, no energy, lazy etc which I could determine my e2 levels were not very low... What is your opinion regarding estradiol levels to experience the benefits of increasing test dosage?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, hoping you could help - i have trouble putting thickness around the wrists etc. My arms and top of my forearms are bulky but i cant seem to add the thickness and denseness around the bottom of my forearms and wrists. *it's your genetics! I do wrist curls and reverse wrist curls faithfully and have the exact same problem as you. Nothing you can do-sorry!* my quads are calves are also very thick but then around the ankles i cant add bulk and it can get painful because its difficult for my wrists and ankles to support the mass. *dorian yates had low calves due to his genetics not his training routine. Once again, you cannot change this!* i think it may be because my weight has fluctuated over the years. I used to weigh around 180 pounds when i was 16-18 i then dropped to about 110 pounds and got very lean but weak i then bulked up to my weight now which is around 250 pounds at 21 years of age but its taken its toll i think as i cant go on the tradmill for over 10 mins without my ankles and shins hurting like hell. Anything you could suggest? *lose bodyfat and stop bulking. It's unhealthy and uneccesary!*also do you think that training a problem area at the end of the week say friday (if the weekend were off days) would be better as it would allow nutrients to be prioritised for those muscle groups because of the rest days. *no!* and also for that reason should carbs be kept high? *not if you are having problems gaining weight. I think calories/carbs should be leg training day as they are more demanding to train but i think you need to lose weight before you begin having heart trouble!* buti usually reduce them on off days but since ive kept them high ive noticed improvement. Thankyou ronnie youre advice is very much appreciated. [b]how many carbs and fats per day are you taking in on training days verses non-training days?[/b]thanks


above

----------


## ricky23

> above


thanks for replying ronnie. yeah my bodyfat percentage is low as ive always been on the lean side. i started cycling in december and ive increased in weight by around 30lbs and since then my joints just seem to ache. i always do cardio on rest days (2 off days) and am fairly lean. up until a month ago my off days included only 200g of carbs and 40g of fats as opposed to the training days when i have 600g carbs and 70g fats - my protein always stays at 400-500g. but recently ive increased my carbs to 400-500g on off days, not sure if this would be beneficial or just a hindrance. my current cycle is 1200mg of tri-test and 450mg of tri-tren (with anti-e's on hand and hcg and clomid for pct). 
please let me know what you think.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Well, this is what I have done:
> No HCT or PCV check but a cross check between MCV and RDW.
> Not enough in your opinion?
> 
> The following results after:
> 
> 38 Days of Testosterone Suspension averaged at *73,94* mg ed.
> 38 Days of Mesterolone averaged at *88,81* mg ed.
> 17 Days of Oxandrolone averaged at *68,82* mg ed.
> ...


It was late when I looked over this last night and I must have accidently skipped past the hematocit reading. Normal range is 42-52 so you are good. Everything looks good!

----------


## BJJ

> It was late when I looked over this last night and I must have accidently skipped past the hematocit reading. Normal range is 42-52 so you are good. Everything looks good!


 :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

You mentioned last time, that Tren E, may have less sides compare to Tren Ace, what do u think is the reason for this?

What is a good weekly dosage for Tren E (effective enough, yet minimal in sides)?

I got really short fuse during my last run with Tren Ace, everybody just pisses me off, without any Tren I'm usually a pretty calm and relax guy, does this mean it will happen again if I use Tren E?

Also I've been reading across the forum, and I found several threads where people mentioned test/19-nor/dht will make an awesome cycle, do you agree with this and why? If this is true, can you give me some good sample cycles for this combination?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 


Go to post 263 on the last page in this link http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323739 and scroll down for latest pics! I am 5 weeks out from the show. I do not want to peak too early this year like I did last year.

----------


## Archangel.

> above


Having said test/deca for second blast, how would you run them? Would I do the same dosage of test I did my first 20 week blast but just add the deca, something like this?

wk 1-8 [email protected]/[email protected]
wk 9-10 test @250mg (no deca)
wk 11-18 [email protected]/[email protected]?
wk 19-20 [email protected] (no deca)
wk 21-25 Full PCT

OR increase the test like:

wk 1-8 [email protected]/[email protected]
wk 9-10 [email protected] (no deca)
wk 11-18 [email protected]/[email protected]?
wk 19-20 [email protected] (no deca)
wk 21-25 Full PCT

I would appreciate your input, thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Two of the most recent pictures taken of my wife five weeks out from the SC. STATE BODYBUILDING SHOW. You can see some more pictures I took of Kathy tonight by clicking on the following link and going to post # 278 and begin scrolling down. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323739

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Two of the most recent pictures taken of my wife five weeks out from the SC. STATE BODYBUILDING SHOW. You can see some more pictures I took of Kathy tonight by clicking on the following link and going to post # 278 and begin scrolling down. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323739


Damn..ron..your wife makes most of us look bad...holy shit..what a body!!!Inspirational

----------


## AssyrianKingz

what form of steroids are used to rip and shred up the body rather than bloat the body? i usually see people who are just puffed up and bloated but then i see others who have perfect muscle symmetry and are cut up.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello ronnie, 
> 
> i just want to say you look fantastic man, great physique and i've gone through this whole thread last night to gain more knowledge from you so i thank you very much. I have a few questions though regarding slingshot training and estrogen levels.
> 
> I just finished a 10 week cycle of test enanthate 400mg/week today was my last shot. I am on hrt supplementing with hcg to try preserve my fertility. I had great gains but like any other i don't like the fact that i need to take 3 or so months off while losing most of my gains during this cycle then jumping back on. During this sling shot training is there a really big difference in muscle gain compared to your 20 week cycle advice and regular 10 week cycle? *absolutely!* i havn't experimented with large doses yet so would a similar slingshot training method i can use is first reload use around 400mg with dbol and next reload use 500mg with another compound like deca ? *yes but i would do d-bol/test or deca/test during first reload and test/deca/d-bol during second reload* i suppose it wouldn't be wise to bulk in first reload then cut in second reload??? No! Just lean bulk all the way through as bulking causes too much fat gain for most! Also i would follow your advice of doing a 20 week cycle, with 2 reload phases; does that mean once i finish i should take another 20 weeks off cycle for myostatin levels and everything to come back to normal to gain well again next cycles? *no!* with your advice if i consider using this method since i just finished this cycle, shall i do the regular time on=time off protocol and wait 3 months to attempt this 20 week singshot training? *no, you will lose most everything if you do and be in a viscious cycle of spinning your wheels.* regarding being on 20 weeks for your cholesterol health etc, is that a good amount not to be too dangerous on cycle?* no rule applies to everyone as genetics have a lot to do with cholesterol levels.* will i be able to manage my cholesterol levels that long with regular fish oils and cardio? *if you have pretty good genetics then yes if body fat levels are kept in check. If you are prone to high cholesterol levels they will probably be some what high regardless of what you do (including using steroids!)*
> 
> 
> regarding estrogen levels, you have helped me before in previous past posts. I have yet to experience and increased sex drive from increasing my test dose, because i am always been playing around with my liquidex doses to find what works best for me. Originally tested in the beginning of this cycle on 400mg/test e without any anti-e's my estradiol levels were 222 pmol/l . I originally purchased liquidex because i was experiencing highestrogen sides, lethargy, low sex drive, etc. And i was experimenting with liquidex doses, i tried 0.25mged, eod. 0.3mg eod, ed, 0.5mg eod, 0.75mg eod my mood is reasonable at times but at random times i experienced increased general sense of well being, and definitly no noticable high sex drive. While experimenting with my arimidex dosages i was noticing a lot of improved energy at "certain times", and definitly not constant throughout the day, but then i would notice nipple tingleness, and upped it always to where i ended at 0.5mg eod once. At 0.5mg eod for 4 days i did not experience the amazing high sex drive or good mood on test cycle. I then used 0.75mgeod once and i actually felt a surge of energy on the first day, but i already knew then i reduced my e2 levels too much because i hear arimidex doesn't reach full blood levels for a week so i knew that was too much; thought for 2 days after adminstering it i had an amazing intense workout which was the first of this cycle which i experienced 9 weeks in, then i started feeling worse, no energy, lazy etc which i could determine my e2 levels were not very low... What is your opinion regarding estradiol levels to experience the benefits of increasing test dosage? *if i understand your question, (let me know if it's something different) some will generally have to deal with some sluggishness/sleepiness to achieve a heightened sex drive. increased estrogen levels can increase energy but they can also cause some sluggishness once dosages are increased to a point of greatly improving libido*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> having said test/deca for second blast, how would you run them? Would i do the same dosage of test i did my first 20 week blast but just add the deca, something like this?
> 
> Wk 1-8 [email protected]/[email protected]
> wk 9-10 test @250mg (no deca)
> wk 11-18 [email protected]/[email protected]? *(test 1 gram/deca 400)*wk 19-20 [email protected] (no deca)
> wk 21-25 full pct
> 
> or increase the test like:
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what form of steroids are used to rip and shred up the body rather than bloat the body? I usually see people who are just puffed up and bloated but then i see others who have perfect muscle symmetry and are cut up.


*test/d-bol/anadrol bloats the body while tren/winnie/masterone increases hardness but when an anti-es is added to testosterone (especially letro) you are basically turning it into a non-aromatizing steroid which will also hardens the body.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Damn..ron..your wife makes most of us look bad...holy shit..what a body!!!Inspirational


MY WIFE EVEN MAKES ME LOOK BAD VINCE.. :1laugh: ..HER LEGS ARE ONE OF A KIND!

----------


## Archangel.

> above


OK, well I definitely want to run this for my second blast, but could you please comment on all of this info I've been reading on this forum regarding deca messing up peoples erectile/sex functioning for months and months after ceasing usage? This totally freaks me out. I thought if you ran test with the deca that would counter this issue on cycle, and then a proper full PCT would take care of the rest. Are these people I read about just doing something wrong with their cycles? How long should one expect to have "issues" after stopping a test/deca cycle? I just don't want to permanently F myself.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> OK, well I definitely want to run this for my second blast, but could you please comment on all of this info I've been reading on this forum regarding deca messing up peoples erectile/sex functioning for months and months after ceasing usage? The *decrease in sex drive from deca usually last 2-4 weeks post cycle but I have seen it last longer.* This totally freaks me out. I thought if you ran test with the deca that would counter this issue on cycle, and then a proper full PCT would take care of the rest. *The loss in sex drive has to do with increases in prolactin levels and the conversion of progesterone. Throw some anti-es into the mix and serious sexual problems can occur.* Are these people I read about just doing something wrong with their cycles? *Most neglect to use cabergoline.* How long should one expect to have "issues" after stopping a test/deca cycle? *around 2-4 weeks on average.* I just don't want to permanently F myself. *You won't!* *You always hear that deca shuts one down hard but so does other anabolics. If you are shut down you are shut down. Some people have a great sex drive on deca. I personally would not use deca without taking cabergoline twice a week and to be safe stay at 400 mgs per week max. In addition, some feel the addition of winnie attaches to the progesterone receptor helping block the progestogenic effect of Deca that often leads to low sex drive. I also feel masterone enanthate is a particularly good addition to test/deca as it's androgenicity can help improve libido*.


above

----------


## Archangel.

> above


Thanks Ron! your knowledge is an awesome help. So, what dosage should I run the caber at 2x/wk while on cycle? And do I run it right through PCT as well?
How does the caber counter this problem? The same way you mentioned winny or masterone do?

----------


## Coca Cola

Big Ron

You might have missed my questions on post 824:






> Ronnie
> 
> You mentioned last time, that Tren E, may have less sides compare to Tren Ace, what do u think is the reason for this?
> 
> What is a good weekly dosage for Tren E (effective enough, yet minimal in sides)?
> 
> I got really short fuse during my last run with Tren Ace, everybody just pisses me off, without any Tren I'm usually a pretty calm and relax guy, does this mean it will happen again if I use Tren E?
> 
> Also I've been reading across the forum, and I found several threads where people mentioned test/19-nor/dht will make an awesome cycle, do you agree with this and why? If this is true, can you give me some good sample cycles for this combination?



Also referring to your answer to Archangel's question about deca above, does it mean that if not taking cabergoline its also better to avoid Tren as well (since Tren also cause libido problem through the same manner like deca)?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron! your knowledge is an awesome help. So, what dosage should I run the caber at 2x/wk while on cycle? *Take .05 mgs per week (at night time) divided up into 2 weekly dosages. 025 twice a week works we*ll. And do I run it right through PCT as well?*most definetly* 
> How does the caber counter this problem? The same way you mentioned winny or masterone do? *caber lowers prolactin levels only, it does nothing to stop progesterones effect*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ron
> 
> you might have missed my questions on post 824: *yes i did!* 
> 
> 
> 
> also referring to your answer to archangel's question about deca above, does it mean that if not taking cabergoline its also better to avoid tren as well (since tren also cause libido problem through the same manner like deca)*not neccesarily as trens strong androgenic properties can help overcome impotence and greatly increase sex drive for some*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Quote:
Originally Posted by Coca Cola 
Ronnie

You mentioned last time, that Tren E, may have less sides compare to Tren Ace, what do u think is the reason for this?*IT'S THE SAME AS TEST E HAVING LESS SIDES AS PROP. IT HITS THE SYSTEM IN A MORE GRADUAL MANNER, NOT ALL AT ONCE!*
What is a good weekly dosage for Tren E (effective enough, yet minimal in sides)? *400 MGS PER WEEK IS GOOD DIVIDED INTO TWO WEEKLY INJECTIONS IS GOOD*

I got really short fuse during my last run with Tren Ace, everybody just pisses me off, without any Tren I'm usually a pretty calm and relax guy, does this mean it will happen again if I use Tren E? *YES, BUT USUALLY AFTER AROUND 2 WEEKS THIS FEELING WILL LESSEN AND CAN EVENTUALLY SUBSIDE ALTOGETHER ONCE YOUR BODY ADAPTS.*
Also I've been reading across the forum, and I found several threads where people mentioned test/19-nor/dht will make an awesome cycle, do you agree with this and why? If this is true, can you give me some good sample cycles for this combination?

You should combine test with any 1-4 drugs below. 

*DHT Based Steroids:* 

- Masteron 
- Winstrol 
- Anavar 
- Halotestin 

*Progestin (19-nor) Types Of Anabolic Steroids* 

- Deca 
- Trenbolone 
- Anadrol 


*SAMPLE CYCLE-

TEST/DECA OR TREN/ANADROL OR VAR FOR MASS
TEST/TREN/VAR/WINSTROL AND/OR MASTERON FOR CUTTING (ADD DECA IF YOU HAVE JOINT PROBLEMS)*

----------


## Coca Cola

Awesome info Ronnie! Thank you so much!

----------


## wigey15

hi im 19 years old and have been tring to get big for years iv tried all the suppments out there and dieting to but it does not help i was thinking of taking steroids but need help with knowing what to take and how to take them ect.. could any one help thanks dan

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron...in this thread... http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=427575 you say loading earlier in the week is better? why do you think skiploading... is superior to shitload???thanks in advance big guy..

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

one more thing ron..should i do less sets or more sets...toward end of my contrest prep... using slingshot carb cycling-150 cabs each day with one load day on sat????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi im 19 years old and have been tring to get big for years iv tried all the suppments out there and dieting to but it does not help i was thinking of taking steroids but need help with knowing what to take and how to take them ect.. could any one help thanks dan


read this thread-test e at 500 mgs per week is best for beginners!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron...in this thread... http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=427575 you say loading earlier in the week is better? why do you think skiploading... is superior to shitload???thanks in advance big guy..


Both ways can work. I like skiploading because there is less margin for error. If you wake up the morning of the show and look a bit flat you simply add in some junk carbs/fats/sodium while restricting water. If you look good simply eat your normal meal wihtout water which would be oats, ezekiel bread and eggs (with some salt added) for me.

I do not like using diurectics as it's dangerous and more often than not can ruin one's peak by causing them to go flat. It can also kill you as many have ended up in the emergency room after a show and for what? A trophy that will one day gather dust?! Also, diurectics are known for causing cramping on stage.

The muscles are 75% water so depleting water to the extreme causes your muscles to deflate. Diurectics also can cause sleepiness and who wants to be sleepy the day of the show? Not me! I want to be fired up and excited not feeling like death. 

*NOTE:* Most people look their best doing low to moderate carbs near the show, being fully hydrated and taking in some sodium. When you dehydrate too much, take out table salt and gorge on carbs, you are just asking for problems IMO.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, could you please tell me the best way to dry up water retention and how to properly take anti-e's if gyno appears, i know that taking anti-estrogens could potentially hinder gains if not cycled right. im going to reduce my carb intake now, so it'll be 500g of protein a day with 200g of carbs and 50g of fats - what do you think? would the carb intake be sufficient enough for good gains or is too low. thanks again ronnie, you're advice is really helping me out.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> one more thing ron..should i do less sets or more sets...toward end of my contrest prep... using slingshot carb cycling-150 cabs each day with one load day on sat???? *Do fewer sets during last the 4-6 weeks of contest prep as there will be less fuel to keep pushing with great intensity for multiple sets. You also run the risk of over-training once you start adding cardio and becoming depleted of carbs. Also, there will be less water/fat between joints to prevent inflammation/injury so less is more as you progress.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, could you please tell me the best way to dry up water retention and how to properly take anti-e's if gyno appears, i know that taking anti-estrogens could potentially hinder gains if not cycled right. im going to reduce my carb intake now, so it'll be 500g of protein a day with 200g of carbs and 50g of fats - what do you think? would the carb intake be sufficient enough for good gains or is too low. thanks again ronnie, you're advice is really helping me out.


A few questions I need to ask!

*1) What do you feel your body fat levels are at this point?
2) What are you running and please provide doses?
3) How much do you weigh?
4) Have you ever had gyno in past?
5) Have you ever used anti-es in the past?*

----------


## ricky23

> A few questions I need to ask!
> 
> *1) What do you feel your body fat levels are at this point?
> 2) What are you running and please provide doses?
> 3) How much do you weigh?
> 4) Have you ever had gyno in past?
> 5) Have you ever used anti-es in the past?*


thanks ronnie, 
- my bodyfat is between 13-15% so fairly lean but could be better, used to be around 7 or 8% a couple of years ago
- im running 1200mg of tri-test and 450mg of tri-trenbolone 
- i weigh 240 pounds
- no ive never had gyno before and ive never taking anti-es before
- im 21 years old

thanks ronnie. the only query i had with the carbs off-season is that kai greene keeps them relatively low off season whereas dorian yates used to have over 
700g a day supposedly. i guess it depends on the body type and metabolism. thanks again ronnie.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Both ways can work. I like skiploading because there is less margin for error. If you wake up the morning of the show and look a bit flat you simply add in some junk carbs/fats/sodium while restricting water. If you look good simply eat your normal meal wihtout water which would be oats, ezekiel bread and eggs (with some salt added) for me.
> 
> I do not like using diurectics as it's dangerous and more often than not can ruin one's peak by causing them to go flat. It can also kill you as many have ended up in the emergency room after a show and for what? A trophy that will one day gather dust?! Also, diurectics are known for causing cramping on stage.
> 
> The muscles are 75% water so depleting water to the extreme causes your muscles to deflate. Diurectics also can cause sleepiness and who wants to be sleepy the day of the show? Not me! I want to be fired up and excited not feeling like death. 
> 
> *NOTE:* Most people look their best doing low to moderate carbs near the show, being fully hydrated and taking in some sodium. When you dehydrate too much, take out table salt and gorge on carbs, you are just asking for problems IMO.


a big thank you...ronnie...your freaking brillant...should potassium be increased????

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

I've read one of your post saying that its ok to jump back to another cycle straight after pct without any off time, is this correct?

I have plan like this:

After I finish my 20 weeks cycle, I will do a full pct for 4 weeks (from week 21-24), then on week 25 I will begin the next 20 weeks slingshot cycle. What do you think about this?

In regards to the training:

On week 19-20 = I will do deload phase of training

On week 21-22 (while on pct still supported by hcg 2500iu eod) = I will go back to reload phase

On week 23 (still on pct but without any hcg) = I will go back to deload phase

On week 24 (still on pct also no hcg) = I will stop training for a week to prime for the next cycle

On week 25 (jump back on cycle) = start reload phase again

Is this good?

Now in regards to the use HCG for the next cycle:

I was thinking of doing 250iu twice a week, but since in week 21 and 22 I'll be using a fairly high dose of hcg, and I will start back another cycle on week 25, this only gives me 2 weeks break between HCG if I decided to use it from the beginning of the next cycle, now I'm not sure if 2 weeks break between hcg is enough time? If its not enough should I just do another Full PCT again instead of running HCG throughout?


Thanks Ronnie!

----------


## youngrab

have you ever heard of ascorbol

----------


## number twelve

> Ronnie
> 
> I've read one of your post saying that its ok to jump back to another cycle straight after pct without any off time, is this correct?
> 
> I have plan like this:
> 
> After I finish my 20 weeks cycle, I will do a full pct for 4 weeks (from week 21-24), then on week 25 I will begin the next 20 weeks slingshot cycle. What do you think about this?
> 
> In regards to the training:
> ...


what was your cycle?

----------


## creactiveprotein

Ronnie - what is your opinion on running HGH year round for years and years? Its expensive, but 4IU per day has shown great benefits in many people, I just wonder what long term effects there might be.

----------


## Coca Cola

> what was your cycle?


For current cycle I'm only running test at 500mg ew for first reload, and will be using test/dbol for second reload.

----------


## alpenguy

Ronnie great read...alot of it, whew. Question on bridging. You made a comment on a Nolva only which intrigued me Going to start a cycle now..thinking of 8 weeks Test/Deca - 2 weeks nolva 20mgs. day and then 8 weeks Test/Deca. PCT Nolva 40/20/20/20/20. HCG final 2 weeks of cycle @500iu ED. ??

----------


## Indian Muscle

Hi Ron,

How many sets of deadlift per week would you suggest for strengthening the lower back if i am using the slingshot training? I always develop this lower back pain and really need to strengthen my lower back.

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ron,

first of all many thanks for such a great Thread. I have gained a lot of knowledge.

I've done a few circles before (mainly testo only but one Dianabol only circle as well in the beginning (stupid, i know...). I've been working out for 15y.

12D ago I startet with my first slingshot circle. I'm taking 250mg Testo E E4D, with a 500mg Frontload, and 20mg Dianabol. I will take the Dianabol for just 4 weeks.

After 12d my libido has almost "disappeared" and my "little" friend is almost dead. I know that this is normal with just Dianabol but with the Testo?? Could it be that I have to wait a bit longer for the Testo to equalise the effect of the Dianabol on my libidio or can it just be that my Testos are fakes? With the frontload I thought that my libido would be ok...

Many thanks for ypur answer!

Best

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> a big thank you...ronnie...your freaking brillant...should potassium be increased????


Never! Sodium needs to be about 4x higher than potassium to keep electrolyes in balance. Do not take potassium supplements for your contest prep as it can mess you up.

----------


## joe11

Hi Ronnie, 

I ve started 2 weeks ago a cycle , for the first time, consists of : 
1-DEXXA 250 , 1ML each injection .
2-Testo depot , 1ML each injection .
3-Sustanon 250, 1ML each injection .

Please note it s my first time in this field and in my town info about cycles are really limited and perhaps primitive  :Smilie:  .

Could you please inform me how best I could use above 3 , is it Ok to use them together ( Dexxa first day, testo depot second day and sustanon 3 rd day without interruption) ?
My aim is to add some muscle mass but not to become very bulcky. 
Thank you indeed for your time.
Regards,
Joe

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ronnie, 
> - my bodyfat is between 13-15% so fairly lean but could be better, used to be around 7 or 8% a couple of years ago
> - im running 1200mg of tri-test and 450mg of tri-trenbolone *there's no way of keeping down water retention without using anti-es when running 1200 mgs of test per week but keeping carbs/salt lower and water intake high will help some. You might opt to reduce test to 300-500 mgs per week and use anabolics like tren, winstrol and masterone as main muscle builders*- i weigh 240 pounds
> - no ive never had gyno before and ive never taking anti-es before *them don't even worry about it! You could keep some aromasin on hand in case it ever appeared and use it at 12.5mgs eod)*- im 21 years old
> 
> thanks ronnie. The only query i had with the carbs off-season is that kai greene keeps them relatively low off season whereas dorian yates used to have over 
> 700g a day supposedly. I guess it depends on the body type and metabolism. *it does depend on metabolism and dorian was probably using so much insulin he flet the need for extra carbs* thanks again ronnie.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, could you please tell me the best way to dry up water retention and how to properly take anti-e's if gyno appears, i know that taking anti-estrogens could potentially hinder gains if not cycled right. Im going to reduce my carb intake now, so it'll be 500g of protein a day with 200g of carbs and 50g of fats - what do you think? *looks fine other than the 500 grams of protein!* the carb intake be sufficient enough for good gains or is too low. *many can build just fine on 200 gras of carbs. I know i can so unless your metabolism is on fire you should be fine. Your protein needs to be reduced to around 400 per day at your current body weight as 500 is a bit high. The extra protein will get convereted over to carbs through glucogenesis and this puts a strain on the body after a while!* tthanks again ronnie, you're advice is really helping me out.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie
> 
> I've read one of your post saying that its ok to jump back to another cycle straight after pct without any off time, is this correct? *yes!*
> I have plan like this:
> 
> After I finish my 20 weeks cycle, I will do a full pct for 4 weeks (from week 21-24), then on week 25 I will begin the next 20 weeks slingshot cycle. What do you think about this? *good*
> 
> In regards to the training:
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> have you ever heard of ascorbol


I think it might be a drug for hairloss but I know nothing about it.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie - what is your opinion on running HGH year round for years and years? Its expensive, but 4IU per day has shown great benefits in many people, I just wonder what long term effects there might be.


*My only concern would be if one was prone to being a diabetic. Even then, it could help cure their diabetes if they were over weight! Other than that, if everyone could afford to take 4 ius of GH per day, improved their diets and exercised regulary, I feel they would much healthier and have a beter appearance.

It's the higher dosages of GH than might cause problems for some such as enlarged organs, bone growth and carpal tunnel syndrome. I think 2-4 ius ran year round improves one's health as we are at our best in our teen years when test/gh are raging!*

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
My next reload will consist of 400mg of test blend eod and 100mg trenbolone actetate eod. Per week this will be 1400mg of test and 350mg of trenbolone. I was thinking about also taking some winstrol at 10mg per tablet. Would this be ok and what dosage should I use? Would it be safe to increase the dosage of test and trenbolone as this is also the dosage I used on my last reload? If I can safely increase dosages, what could I go up to?
Many thanks Ronnie as always.

----------


## Coca Cola

> It would be a good plan to run HCG at 500 per week throughout entire first 20 week cycle as you plan to. It's also a good idea to wait unit the end of the second 20 week cycle and use it only after the cycle is over for 4 weeks. By alternating it every other 20 weeks it helps prevents adaptation.


Ronnie just to clarify on that quote right there (to make sure i understand you properly), you're saying that if i use HCG during FULL PCT for this current cycle, then i should use HCG ON-CYCLE for the next one? And just keep switching back and forth between both protocol every 20 weeks cycle? correct?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie great read...alot of it, whew. Question on bridging. You made a comment on a Nolva only which intrigued me Going to start a cycle now..thinking of 8 weeks Test/Deca - 2 weeks nolva 20mgs. day and then 8 weeks Test/Deca. PCT Nolva 40/20/20/20/20. HCG final 2 weeks of cycle @500iu ED. ??


*You'll still need to run 250-300 mgs test or some kind of anabolic during 2 week deloads along with the nolva.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, 
> 
> I ve started 2 weeks ago a cycle , for the first time, consists of : 
> 1-DEXXA 250 , 1ML each injection .
> 2-Testo depot , 1ML each injection .
> 3-Sustanon 250, 1ML each injection .
> 
> Please note it s my first time in this field and in my town info about cycles are really limited and perhaps primitive  .
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, 
> 
> I ve started 2 weeks ago a cycle , for the first time, consists of : 
> 1-DEXXA 250 , 1ML each injection .
> 2-Testo depot , 1ML each injection .
> 3-Sustanon 250, 1ML each injection .
> 
> Please note it s my first time in this field and in my town info about cycles are really limited and perhaps primitive  .
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron,
> 
> How many sets of deadlift per week would you suggest for strengthening the lower back if i am using the slingshot training? *I would perform 2-3 work sets using (6-10 reps) during 8 week reloads and 1 set during 2 week deloads using higher reps (12-15).*  I always develop this lower back pain and really need to strengthen my lower back.*You are probably doing something wrong if your back is hurting and dead-lifts may not improve your pain. In fact, they may increase it. Let me know if your pain continues so I can tell you what to do to avoid it!*


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie just to clarify on that quote right there (to make sure i understand you properly), you're saying that if i use HCG during FULL PCT for this current cycle, then i should use HCG ON-CYCLE for the next one? And just keep switching back and forth between both protocol every 20 weeks cycle? correct? *I am saying that's one way of doing it!*


above

----------


## Coca Cola

Thx Ron!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> My next reload will consist of 400mg of test blend eod and 100mg trenbolone actetate eod. Per week this will be 1400mg of test and 350mg of trenbolone. I was thinking about also taking some winstrol at 10mg per tablet. Would this be ok and what dosage should I use? *Do not exceed over 50 mgs of winstrol per day as much more can dry your joints to the point of making you feel like an 80 year old man with arthritis. Upwards of 100 mgs of Winstrol works great during the last 1-2 weeks before a show as it pulls water from subcutaneous areas but it also pulls water from the joints which is bad when trying to gain size. Deca can help counteract the drying out effect but I would still keep it at no more than 50 mgs per day when trying to gaining size/strength.* Would it be safe to increase the dosage of test and trenbolone as this is also the dosage I used on my last reload? *If I can safely increase dosages, what could I go up to? I would keep the test where it is for now and take the tren up to 600 mgs per week and see if you can handle the side effects of the added tren. If not, try taking the test up to 2 grams per week and keep tren at 350 mgs per week.*
> Many thanks Ronnie as always.


above

----------


## creactiveprotein

Ronnie - im curious, what do your cycles look like? I know you're on TRT but surely you take more then just test?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron,
> 
> first of all many thanks for such a great Thread. I have gained a lot of knowledge.
> 
> I've done a few circles before (mainly testo only but one Dianabol only circle as well in the beginning (stupid, i know...). I've been working out for 15y.
> 
> 12D ago I startet with my first slingshot circle. I'm taking 250mg Testo E E4D, with a 500mg Frontload, and 20mg Dianabol. I will take the Dianabol for just 4 weeks.
> 
> After 12d my libido has almost "disappeared" and my "little" friend is almost dead. I know that this is normal with just Dianabol but with the Testo?? Could it be that I have to wait a bit longer for the Testo to equalise the effect of the Dianabol on my libidio or can it just be that my Testos are fakes? With the frontload I thought that my libido would be ok...*I won't touch d-bol because the same thing happened to me everytime I used it and my test was legit. I tried increasing test and lowering d-bol dosage to 25 mgs ed to see if it would help and it did not! Even the injectable d-bol at 25mgs eod shut me down!!! Anties can create the same problem if you are taking them.* 
> ...


above

----------


## ylfcm

Ronnie,

Thanks for previous advice, worked wonders.

My next slingshot cycle.

1-8 500mg sust 
1-8 400mg tren e 
1-4 30mg dbol ed

9-10 250mg sust 

11-18 1000mg sust 
11-14 50mg dbol ed
11-18 500mg tren e

19-20 250mg sust

3-20 500iu Hcg 

pct
clomid 50/50/25/25
Nolva 40/20/20/20


What you think ? Will be first time using Tren. 
Do you think I should up the test in first reload or maybe less Tren so there is a significant differance. 
Is 250 mg test enough durin deload?

Thanks

----------


## Indian Muscle

> above


Thanks for the reply Ron, I once met with a minor road accident and after that i developed the lower back pain which lasted for few weeks and had to take some time off the gym. Usually when i try to go heavy on Squats or Barbell rows i develop the pain which will last for 2-3 days and after some stretching i feel better. Please suggest how do i go about it.

----------


## ricky23

> above





> above


thankyou ronnie for taking the time out to answer everyones questions, its very appreciated. sorry i made a mistake regarding the weight, ive lost bf so im down to about 8% but my bodyweight has actually increased to 266 pounds. i think youre right about the protein being high but at this weight it should be ok. im taking 3 50g protein shakes a day to help with protein intake but i really believe that food is better than any supplement so im going to add more beef to my diet in place of the shakes. im currently having a pound of beef a day but i want to double the amount, also what do you make of people having 800g or so of protein a day? i read that kai greene eats 8lbs of beef a day and some strongmen competitors have 1kg of protein a day! 
thanks ronnie for your input.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie - im curious, what do your cycles look like? I know you're on TRT but surely you take more then just test?


I do not function well while using any drug and this includes many steroids . I get this from my moms side of the family. This greatly limits my selection of drugs when I do a cycle. 

It's generally around 1.5 grams of test e and 600 mgs of tren e. Or 1.5 grams of test e, 400 mgs of deca and 600 mgs of masteron e. I will use all the above in a cutting cycle and sometimes a bulker if my joints become irritated! I like sustanon as well. Orals do not agree with me but I do use winstrol the last 4 weeks going into a show.I never use anti-es except when preparing for a show as they do not agree with my joints or libido that well. I stay on cabergoline year round.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> thanks for previous advice, worked wonders.
> 
> My next slingshot cycle.
> 
> 1-8 500mg sust 
> 1-8 400mg tren e *(take tren down to 300 mgs)*
> 1-4 30mg dbol ed
> ...


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...order of importance concerning...diet...genetics..training...steroids ? ??

----------


## songdog

Ronnie this is a great routine.I love it.Going on 1 month now never did a BB routine only powerlifer stuff.I can feel the difference.At 51 and still gettin it on

----------


## alpenguy

> *You'll still need to run 250-300 mgs test or some kind of anabolic during 2 week deloads along with the nolva.*


Thanks Ron, you do get a good blast from those reloads, just never ran a serm in the middle

----------


## delta1111

> above


Thanks for the reply Ronnie. A few things I forgot to ask. How long do I take Winstrol for? What part of the 8 week reload do I take it? And finally, do I take all at once or split it up throughout the day?

----------


## Coca Cola

So many people have different theory/opinion on the right amount of work sets, I have tried a lot of different program and experimenting with sets ranging from 6 to 16 sets per week of each bodypart, with different frequency (ranging from once a week split routine to 3 times a week full body training) they all seem to work for me, although i don't really like the higher range of volume because it just kills me the next day (feels like sleeping the whole day).

Now I'm on slingshot training, and I've been experimenting from 9-12 sets for large muscle group, and 8-12 sets for small muscle group, I haven't been on this program for too long, but so far all variation seems fine to me, although again the higher range (12 sets) makes me pretty tired the next day, and i feel like on the brink of overtraining after 4-6 weeks.

What I'm curious about is, do you have a method to determine the optimal amount of work set for a particular muscle group?

For example do I use the maximum allowed number of sets (12 sets) per week and then work downwards if I feel overtraining?

Or maybe the opposite as I start from the lowest amount (i.e. 6 sets) per week, then work upwards if i don't feel i'm doing enough?

Also when doing push and pull split, such as chest and triceps or back and biceps in one day, is it necessary to keep the amount of sets for triceps/biceps less than chest/back? For example if I do 8 sets of chest, does this mean that I have to do less for my triceps which maybe 7 or 6 sets, or its fine to do 8 sets or even more?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the reply Ron, I once met with a minor road accident and after that i developed the lower back pain which lasted for few weeks and had to take some time off the gym. Usually when i try to go heavy on Squats or Barbell rows i develop the pain which will last for 2-3 days and after some stretching i feel better. Please suggest how do i go about it.


*This is simple to fix!

1) Stay away from heavy free weight squats and do leg presses instead. Do higher reps for quads (12-15) and try the smith machine for squats and see how your back feels. Do your reps slower and take it down to parallel using less weight. Heavy squats do not build leg size they hurt lower backs! Proper form on squats using less weight will build legs but most people use bad form and do not even know it!

2) Substitute barbell rows for supported machine rows. I use the life fitness (side grip) and hammer strength (under hand grip) row machines exclusively for building lat thickness. Barbell rows are too dangerous IMO. Machines allow for a better contraction!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...order of importance concerning...diet...genetics..training...steroids? ??


*1. genetics
2. steroids 
3. diet/training about the same*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron, you do get a good blast from those reloads, just never ran a serm in the middle


You do not need to run a serm in the middle but HCG can work well with a serm if you choose to take that route.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie this is a great routine.I love it.Going on 1 month now never did a BB routine only powerlifer stuff.I can feel the difference.At 51 and still gettin it on


Thanks for sharing. Just goes to show you us older guys can stay after it.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the reply ronnie. A few things i forgot to ask. How long do i take winstrol for? *take it for the entire 8 week reload*. What part of the 8 week reload do i take it? And finally, do i take all at once or split it up throughout the day? *it's easiest to take 50 mgs each morning on an empty stomach before breakfast*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so many people have different theory/opinion on the right amount of work sets, i have tried a lot of different program and experimenting with sets ranging from 6 to 16 sets per week of each bodypart, with different frequency (ranging from once a week split routine to 3 times a week full body training) they all seem to work for me, although i don't really like the higher range of volume because it just kills me the next day (feels like sleeping the whole day). *in this case, your body type is telling you to stay with the lower range of volume throughout the entire reloads and never train past failure by way of (forced reps, rest-pause, etc) as it will cause certain over-training*
> 
> now i'm on slingshot training, and i've been experimenting from 9-12 sets for large muscle group, and 8-12 sets for small muscle group, i haven't been on this program for too long, but so far all variation seems fine to me, although again the higher range (12 sets) makes me pretty tired the next day, and i feel like on the brink of overtraining after 4-6 weeks. *Scale back the sets until you find your sweet spot. Try 6-9 sets per each major body part and you should do better!* 
> 
> B]what i'm curious about is, do you have a method to determine the optimal amount of work set for a particular muscle group? [u]*only you can answer this question as it varies among everyone. My current work sets looks like this on a 5 days split-[/*u]
> 
> *chest-9 
> lats-12
> shoulders-9
> ...


above

----------


## Coca Cola

> above


Thanks Ron!

Your current work sets for upper body is exactly the same like what i've been doing for the last couple of weeks, although I don't do much for traps only 3 sets, and I don't really do lower back training, maybe i should add that in.

What kind of lower back training do you recommend? Hyperextension?

My genetic for calves are pretty crap, and to bring them up I've been trying out "James Flex Lewis Hybrid Calf Training" I saw on his fitshow video, its basically a giant set starting from toe press on a leg press machine for 30 reps, then moving quickly to standing calves on some plates for 15 reps, then finish off standing calves for 15 reps on the floor. I do 4 sets of this giant set. What do you think of this calves routine? So far I've been getting pretty awesome pump, and i always push to failure until my calves can't move anymore. Only started trying this method for a few times, I havent seen significant result yet.

In my gym there is no seated calves machine, I dunno what to substitute for this?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Coca Cola;5186203]Thanks Ron!

Your current work sets for upper body is exactly the same like what i've been doing for the last couple of weeks, although I don't do much for traps only 3 sets, and I don't really do lower back training, maybe i should add that in.

What kind of lower back training do you recommend? Hyperextension? Yes and deadlifts work well for some.

My genetic for calves are pretty crap, and to bring them up I've been trying out "James Flex Lewis Hybrid Calf Training" I saw on his fitshow video, its basically a giant set starting from toe press on a leg press machine for 30 reps, then moving quickly to standing calves on some plates for 15 reps, then finish off standing calves for 15 reps on the floor. I do 4 sets of this giant set. What do you think of this calves routine? *It won't work as well as straight sets!* *Calves are pure genetics and if you don't have them you can't get them to respond a whole lot!* So far I've been getting pretty awesome pump, and i always push to failure until my calves can't move anymore. You'll get a huge pump using giant sets but there wil be no permanent muscle growth beyond what you can get with heavy straight sets using impecabble form. Only started trying this method for a few times, I havent seen significant result yet. *And you won't!*

In my gym there is no seated calves machine, I dunno what to substitute for this? *toe presses on leg press with knees bent to create a similar angle![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Coca Cola

> Originally Posted by Coca Cola
> 
> 
> 
> My genetic for calves are pretty crap, and to bring them up I've been trying out "James Flex Lewis Hybrid Calf Training" I saw on his fitshow video, its basically a giant set starting from toe press on a leg press machine for 30 reps, then moving quickly to standing calves on some plates for 15 reps, then finish off standing calves for 15 reps on the floor. I do 4 sets of this giant set. What do you think of this calves routine? *It won't work as well as straight sets!* *Calves are pure genetics and if you don't have them you can't get them!* So far I've been getting pretty awesome pump, and i always push to failure until my calves can't move anymore. You'll get a huge pump using giant sets but there wil be no permanent muscle growth beyond what you can get with heavy straight sets using impecabble form. Only started trying this method for a few times, I havent seen significant result yet. *And you won't!*
> 
> In my gym there is no seated calves machine, I dunno what to substitute for this? *toe presses on leg press with knees bent to create a similar angle![/*QUOTE]above


Damn! that sucks.. lol.. I'll just have to keep workin them with straight sets to the best of my ablities then, although i can't expect too much...

Thanks for the quick reply Ron!

----------


## Archangel.

Hey Ron. My first 8 week reload is going really well, but what I wanted to run by you is that I have been struggling to lower my bf% utilizing your slingshot carb-cycling. I have since switched over to the anabolic diet (3 days now). I hope you don't take any offence, it's just a personal opinion. I feel the reason I wasn't getting the results from the carb-cycling is because my lack of cardio. I am on a VERY tight schedule right now, and by the time I'm done with the weights I only have about 15-20 mins left for cardio. What is your opinion of the anabolic diet?? Will this perhaps be more successful considering my personal lack of time for cardio? Will I catabolize more muscle this way? I just really don't want to absoluitely waste my test cycle/blast. My current anabolic diet looks like this:
300p/30c/100f then carb up on the weekend. What do you think of all this? Should I go back to carb-cycling and somehow find a way to do more cardio? Or will this work well?
Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Damn! that sucks.. lol.. I'll just have to keep workin them with straight sets to the best of my ablities then, although i can't expect too much...*Thats the best you will ever do! They will grow some but they will never be diamond shaped with veins bulging year round. Dorian Yates is the prime example! He has not trained his calves in over 7 years and they are larger that 99% of the top-level bodybuilders of today. Dorian performed only 2 sets per week for his calves (1 set of standing calve raises for 10-12 reps and 1 set of seated calve raises for 6-8 reps) and his calves inserted at his ankles where as mine insert close to my knees....lol
> 
> Many of us have high calves and much of the time there simply isn't much meat there to work with in the first place. It sucks! Trust me, I know this as well as anyone. I inherited pitiful calve genetics from my dad and while they are a bit defined from years of hard work they won't grow in size to any noticable degree. Ignore all the silly training methods about increasing calve size because it's pure fantasy land. Anyone who tells you differently is either ignorant of the fact or being straight out being dishonest. 
> 
> Most people with big calves will tell you they got them from playing sports in highschool....lol..Some things never cease to amaze. I played all sorts of sports and mine never grew. Why? Because of poor genetics in that area!!!!!* 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply Ron!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron. My first 8 week reload is going really well, but what I wanted to run by you is that I have been struggling to lower my bf% utilizing your slingshot carb-cycling. I have since switched over to the anabolic diet (3 days now). I hope you don't take any offence, it's just a personal opinion. I feel the reason I wasn't getting the results from the carb-cycling is because my lack of cardio. I am on a VERY tight schedule right now, and by the time I'm done with the weights I only have about 15-20 mins left for cardio. *I'm only doing 20 minutes of cardio 6 days per week and I am 3 weeks out from a show and yes I am using the slingshot carb cycling diet. My suggestion to you is cut carbs to 100 per day in first two meals of the day and carb up only once a week while keeping fat low and protein low.* What is your opinion of the anabolic diet?? *If it's the keto diet I am thinking of you will lose muscle unless you are an endomorph*. Will this perhaps be more successful considering my personal lack of time for cardio? Will I catabolize more muscle this way? *When carbs are taken out I think you catabolize more muscle at some point.* I just really don't want to absoluitely waste my test cycle/blast. My current anabolic diet looks like this:
> 300p/30c/100f then carb up on the weekend. What do you think of all this? *Looks bad because all that fat is keeping you from losing weight! Should be closer to 250 grams of protein, 100 carbs and only 30 grams of fat.*Should I go back to carb-cycling and somehow find a way to do more cardio? *Just go back to carb cycling for now and see if the adjustments work* Or will this work well?
> Thanks


above

----------


## Coca Cola

Haha! You're right Ron! I played all kind of sports in high school and they never grew too.. lol.. Using weights has somewhat make them grew a little, at least they don't look like matchstick anymore, but turning into a broomstick... not much, but its something.. lol...

----------


## delta1111

You are awesome Ronnie. God bless you man.

----------


## Archangel.

> above


OK, I will do the 250p/100c/30f. Is 250 grams protein enough in a day though for me? I weigh 185 @ about 15%

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5186913]OK, I will do the 250p/100c/30f. Is 250 grams protein enough in a day though for me? I weigh 185 @ about 15% QUOTE] *I THINK SO!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You are awesome Ronnie. God bless you man.


Well thank you sir! :Welcome:

----------


## delta1111

> Many of us have high calves and much of the time there simply isn't much meat there to work with in the first place. It sucks! Trust me, I know this as well as anyone. I inherited pitiful calve genetics from my dad and while they are a bit defined from years of hard work they won't grow in size to any noticable degree. Ignore all the silly training methods about increasing calve size because it's pure fantasy land. Anyone who tells you differently is either ignorant of the fact or being straight out being dishonest.


Does this also apply to triceps?
I have very long limbs, so I need to build more mass than shorter limbed guys to look the same kind of build. Does that make sense?
Anyway, my triceps are ok at the top of my arm, but closer to my elbow there does'nt seem to be much muscle to build. Any tips you could give me Ronnie to add mass to this area would be great. What does seem to give me a pump to the little bit of muscle I have i there are skull crushers, but I never really seem to grow from them.
Many thanks.

----------


## MaNiCC

Ronnie i remember reading something you wrote and you mentioned an aas book that you own, it was something something edition

do you have the name of the book?

Thanks

MaNiCC

----------


## morado02

> Ronnie i remember reading something you wrote and you mentioned an aas book that you own, it was something something edition
> 
> do you have the name of the book?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MaNiCC


I think the one he mentioned on this thread was ANABOLICS 9TH EDITION by William Llewelln.

----------


## ricky23

....

----------


## arcangel456

Thank you so much for the info... very valuable

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5186961]


> OK, I will do the 250p/100c/30f. Is 250 grams protein enough in a day though for me? I weigh 185 @ about 15% QUOTE] *I THINK SO!*


Ron, I have to ask. Why does almost EVERYBODY say 2 grams protein/pound of bodyweight? You recommend 250 for me, and that's not even 1.5/pound of bodyweight, so are you thinking that 300g/p is maybe too much for me, and that it was inhibiting my leaning out due to too many cals?

----------


## DocBman

> take a look above and let me know if you have any further questions! REPS LOOK FINE!


Ronnie,

Thank you for your advice!!!

I just have a few more questions....

1) I am thinking of bumping Test E to 750mg a week for the 2nd 8 week reload, should I just stick to 2 500mg reloads? (this is my first cycle)

2) Should I add the Dbol for the first reload or the second?
- I was thinking only the first to jumpstart, but I have seen that you recommend adding for the 2nd reload...


Thank you!

Doc

----------


## delta1111

Hello again Ronnie,
I mentioned in my earlier post that my next reload would consist of 1,400mg test blend per week, 600mg of trenbolone per week and 50mg of winstrol per day. I can no longer get hold of the trenbolone but can get primobolan dosed at 100mg per 1ml. I have never used primobolan so would this be a good alternative to trenbolone? If so how would I dose it and by how much, when you consider what I was going to use on trenbolone?
Many thanks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does this also apply to triceps? *yes! It applies to all muscles groups.*i have very long limbs, so i need to build more mass than shorter limbed guys to look the same kind of build. Does that make sense? *yes*
> anyway, my triceps are ok at the top of my arm, but closer to my elbow there does'nt seem to be much muscle to build. Any tips you could give me ronnie to add mass to this area would be great. What does seem to give me a pump to the little bit of muscle i have i there are skull crushers, but i never really seem to grow from them. *i'm sorry, but there's nothing special you can do but skull crushers and tricep pushowns can't be beat for building the overall mass of the triceps.*
> many thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5187388][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5186961]

Ron, I have to ask. Why does almost *EVERYBODY say 2 grams protein/pound of bodyweight? WHAT THEY DO NOT REALIZE IS EVERYONES PROTEIN, CARB AND FAT NEEDS ARE DIFFERENT. IF YOU BEGIN TO LOSE MUSCLE SIZE/STRENGTH YOU CAN BUMP PROTEIN UP (STARTING AT 50 MORE GRAMS PER DAY*)You recommend 250 for me, and that's not even 1.5/pound of bodyweight, so are you thinking that 300g/p is maybe too much for me, and that it was inhibiting my leaning out due to too many cals? *YES! HOW MUCH DO YOU WEIGH AGAIN? [/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie i remember reading something you wrote and you mentioned an aas book that you own, it was something something edition
> 
> do you have the name of the book?*ANABOLICS 9TH EDITION by William Llewelln is one of several I own or have read.*
> Thanks
> 
> MaNiCC


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> thank you for your advice!!!
> 
> I just have a few more questions....
> 
> 1) i am thinking of bumping test e to 750mg a week for the 2nd 8 week reload, should i just stick to 2 500mg reloads? (this is my first cycle)*you can keep test at 500 mgs for both reloads and add d-bol in along with test for 8 weeks with second reload!*
> 2) should i add the dbol for the first reload or the second?
> 2nd - i was thinking only the first to jumpstart, but i have seen that you recommend adding for the 2nd reload...*yes, add 30-50 MGS OF D-BOL DAILY during entire 2nd reload to gain maximum benefits!*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello again Ronnie,
> I mentioned in my earlier post that my next reload would consist of 1,400mg test blend per week, 600mg of trenbolone per week and 50mg of winstrol per day. I can no longer get hold of the trenbolone but can get primobolan dosed at 100mg per 1ml. I have never used primobolan so would this be a good alternative to trenbolone? *Not even close! Go with something else.*If so how would I dose it and by how much, when you consider what I was going to use on trenbolone?
> Many thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, thanks again for all your help and taking the time to answer all my questions. Just thought i'd let you know that i had the priviledge of meeting dorian yates today! Im from london and i was attending a bodybuilding contest and he was there. Really kind aswell, he took the time out to answer all my questions and he mirrors pretty much everything you say! He even recommended the 8 week reload and 2 week deload period for anabolics and training and said that its best not exceed 8 weeks of high doses due to the myostatin levels dropping. *i think it's awesome that you met dorian yates!!!! good to see that dorian yates figured out that the slingshot approach is indeed the best way to cycle steroids!*  he was abit skeptical about my diet though and said that 600g of protein (which ive increased it to) was a little too high. *i agree with dorian on this point!* he also thought that my cycle was abit extreme (1.2 grams of test and 450mg of tren ) he said that the max he took was 1.5 of test which i find abit hard to believe! *it's possible if he added in other anabolics along with high doses of growth hormone and insulin. A few people respond like crazy to lesser amounts (he could have been one of them) but the majority of people do not*.thanks again ronnie for all your advice and help.


above

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5188586][QUOTE=Archangel.;5187388]


> Ron, I have to ask. Why does almost *EVERYBODY say 2 grams protein/pound of bodyweight? WHAT THEY DO NOT REALIZE IS EVERYONES PROTEIN, CARB AND FAT NEEDS ARE DIFFERENT. IF YOU BEGIN TO LOSE MUSCLE SIZE/STRENGTH YOU CAN BUMP PROTEIN UP (STARTING AT 50 MORE GRAMS PER DAY*)You recommend 250 for me, and that's not even 1.5/pound of bodyweight, so are you thinking that 300g/p is maybe too much for me, and that it was inhibiting my leaning out due to too many cals? *YES! HOW MUCH DO YOU WEIGH AGAIN? [/*QUOTE]ABOVE


I'm 185 lbs @ 5'7. Here's a pic of me from a couple weeks before my 20 week blast (which is also my first cycle ever) I think I'm around 15%, what do you think?

----------


## cmc2005

What do you recommend my first cycle look like?

Stats:
23yrs old
5'8
152pds
15% bodyfat
3,150 calories just to maintain (physical job)

And in addition to the cycle you recommend what should I take for PCT?

Also, should I take Letro 2 weeks in advance of cycle to PREVENT gyno from occuring?

Thanx for your expert advice in advance!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5188847][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5188586]


> I'm 185 lbs @ 5'7. Here's a pic of me from a couple weeks before my 20 week blast (which is also my first cycle ever) I think I'm around 15%, what do you think?


I think you are good with 250-300 grams of protein per day at 185 lbs. KEEP UP THE NICE WORK!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what do you recommend my first cycle look like?
> 
> Stats:
> 23yrs old
> 5'8
> 152pds
> 15% bodyfat
> 3,150 calories just to maintain (physical job)
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Coca Cola

Ron

How do someone knows if they have reached their maximum genetic potential?

During deloads is it better to maintain twice a week injection but at 125mg, or just do 250mg once a week is fine? Which one do you prefer?

With dumbbell lateral raises, and rear dumbbell lateral raises, is it better to stick to 8-10 rep range, or higher rep such as 12-15 is better?

----------


## delta1111

> does this also apply to triceps? yes! It applies to all muscles groups.i have very long limbs, so i need to build more mass than shorter limbed guys to look the same kind of build. Does that make sense? yes
> anyway, my triceps are ok at the top of my arm, but closer to my elbow there does'nt seem to be much muscle to build. Any tips you could give me ronnie to add mass to this area would be great. What does seem to give me a pump to the little bit of muscle i have i there are skull crushers, but i never really seem to grow from them. i'm sorry, but there's nothing special you can do but skull crushers and tricep pushowns can't be beat for building the overall mass of the triceps.
> many thanks.


Thanks for the reply Ronnie,
There are a few different substances that I can get hold of, i'm just struggling to get hold of trenbolone at the moment. Can you give me some choices of what you would consider to be a good substitue for trenbolone, to use with test 400 and winstrol ? It would also be great if you could list in some kind of order from best to worst alternative so I know what to look out for. Please also consider that this will be a cutting reload.
Kindest regards.

----------


## Archangel.

Ron, when you "examine" yourself for gyno, how do you know if it's little gyno lumps your feeling or just plain old chest fat accumulated around the lower chest/nipple area??

----------


## Dave852001

Hello im looking to try steroids for the the first time, I do have a regular work out. What im looking for is to bulk out a little and have sharp muscles...
What would be the best TABLET steroid for me to take as i have seen so many types listed and where can i get these from.

A link on where to buy these would be great.

----------


## Dave852001

Hello im looking to try steroids for the the first time, I do have a regular work out. What im looking for is to bulk out a little and have sharp muscles...
What would be the best TABLET steroid for me to take as i have seen so many types listed and where can i get these from.

A link on where to buy these would be great.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron
> 
> How do someone knows if they have reached their maximum genetic potential? *I do not think it's possible to tell because more drugs and food could always be ingested.* 
> During deloads is it better to maintain twice a week injection but at 125mg, or just do 250mg once a week is fine? Which one do you prefer? *Once a week*
> With dumbbell lateral raises, and rear dumbbell lateral raises, is it better to stick to 8-10 rep range, or higher rep such as 12-15 is better?*12-15*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the reply Ronnie,
> There are a few different substances that I can get hold of, i'm just struggling to get hold of trenbolone at the moment. Can you give me some choices of what you would consider to be a good substitue for trenbolone, to use with test 400 and winstrol ? It would also be great if you could list in some kind of order from best to worst alternative so I know what to look out for. *There's no specific order as everyone reacts differently to each drug. With test/winstrol I would use 3-400 mgs of deca along side to keep joints healthy. Winstrol can be hard on the joints!*Please also consider that this will be a cutting reload.
> Kindest regards.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5190167]Ron, when you "examine" yourself for gyno, how do you know if it's little gyno lumps your feeling or just plain old chest fat accumulated around the lower chest/nipple area??*If you get gyno you wil know it as gyno lumps are quite painful.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello im looking to try steroids for the the first time, i do have a regular work out. What im looking for is to bulk out a little and have sharp muscles...
> What would be the best tablet steroid for me to take as i have seen so many types listed *winstrol* and where can i get these from.
> 
> A link on where to buy these would be great.*you are not allowed to ask this question on open forum!*


above

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, what do you make of dorian yates' 2 day on 1 day off approach for a training week. this would allow each muscle group to be worked once every 6 days, i prefer to train triceps, calves and abs twice a week but i was wondering what your take on it is. also he only does one set til failure and the rest just short of it as warm up sets. thanks for your input ronnie.

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5192162]


> Ron, when you "examine" yourself for gyno, how do you know if it's little gyno lumps your feeling or just plain old chest fat accumulated around the lower chest/nipple area??*If you get gyno you wil know it as gyno lumps are quite painful.[/*QUOTE]above


Thank you, I guess I'm just still a little too fat lol

----------


## asto_86

Hi Ronnie! Great thread! 
So I have decided to cross over from PH's to injecting. 

Current stats:
age: 23
weight:175-180
height: 5'10"
bf%: 10 +-2%

So after reading a majority of this thread I'd like a critique on what I plan to use based on sts

arimidex : .25mg eod for weeks 1-20 (am prone to gyno, have had puffy nips since puberty).. not sure if I run it all 20 weeks..

Reload 1:
Test E: 500mg/week

Deload 1
Test E: 250mg/week 

Reload 2
Test E: 500mg/week
Dbol : 20mg weeks 1-4
Winny: 60mg weeks 5-8

Deload 2
Test E: 250mg/week
END OF ARIMIDEX

Reload 3 = PCT
HCG : 2500iu per week for 2 weeks
Clomid 50mg/2x's ed for 4 weeks
Nolva: 20mg/ed for 4 weeks


I think ive got it pretty close, just want to make sure. 

Really appreciate all the help you given out in this thread!!

I attached a pdf to make it more clear if my words are confusing

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, what do you make of dorian yates' 2 day on 1 day off approach for a training week. *i think it's fine and you might want to try 2 on/1 off 2 on/2 off as well*. This would allow each muscle group to be worked once every 6 days, i prefer to train triceps, calves and abs twice a week but i was wondering what your take on it is. Also he only does one set til failure and the rest just short of it as warm up sets. Thanks for your input ronnie.*warm up and take all sets too good failure. Dorina went beyond failure much of the time and his form was subpar imo*


above

----------


## ricky23

thanks for all your input ronnie, im honestly sorry for bothering you with all these queries but your advice does really help. one thing that really puzzles me is the debate about 500+ grams of protein a day. i weigh 266 so i should be having 400g but ive been recently taking in 600g, i remember reading a piece in dave palumbos q & a and he said that he also experimented with the idea as did alot of pros in his era but he came to the conclusion that anything above 500g was going to waste unless the individuals weight is extremely high. after doing research i did agree with him but i read about kai greene having approx. 700 or 800g of protein likewise derek poundstone and i know that off season kai greene weighs around 350 pounds. all 600g did for me was cause serious stomach upsets. i think that calories are more important when protein hits about 500g. what do you think? thanks again.

----------


## Archangel.

Ron, I know from studying this thread what your recommended PCT is, BUT my question is; what is the MINIMUM amount of HCG I could take after 2 reloads and 2 deloads (20 week blast)? I know in your recommended PCT it's 2500iu eod, but could I go 2500iu e3d? Or 1500iu eod? What do you think? I plan to do the 4 weeks of PCT then an additional 2 weeks off, then start my next reload. My main concern is I want to remain fertile, as I might want another child in the future.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie! Great thread! 
> So I have decided to cross over from PH's to injecting. 
> 
> Current stats:
> age: 23
> weight:175-180
> height: 5'10"
> bf%: 10 +-2%
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, i know from studying this thread what your recommended pct is, but my question is; what is the minimum amount of hcg i could take after 2 reloads and 2 deloads (20 week blast)? *honestly, some people require none whatsoever but i don't recommend taking that chance!* i know in your recommended pct it's 2500iu eod, but could i go 2500iu e3d? *yes* or 1500iu eod?*yes* what do you think? *either can work well as many plans work efficiently when it comes to pct* i plan to do the 4 weeks of pct then an additional 2 weeks off, then start my next reload. My main concern is i want to remain fertile, as i might want another child in the future. *in your case, a good plan of attack would be to take a break from all anabolics for 8-10 weeks after each 20 week slingshot cycle*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie i remember reading something you wrote and you mentioned an aas book that you own, it was something something edition
> 
> do you have the name of the book?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MaNiCC


Here's the latest on my book. McGrawHill was the orignal publisher interested in publishing Slingshot Training. Everything was in line until they got rid of the guy my agent and I was working with and decided not to publish anymore hardcore bodybuilding books due to the decline of the economy.

Robert Kennedy has my proposal and has called my house twice. Due to getting ready for this show in 2 weeks I have been unable to get back in touch with him. I think he would be a good candidate for publishing my manuscript. I wasted a lot of time with the other publisher so I plan to not waste a lot more. If all else fails, I will publish the book myself as I am running out of patience but either way I am going to get the book out for everyone as it really puts things in perspective.

Thank for asking!

----------


## asto_86

> above


Awesome! thanks ronnie!

The only reason I was considering winny at the end of my 2nd reload was I was trying to keep as much water out of play as possible.
Do you think diet is more of a factor in this sense than what drug one is using?

----------


## Archangel.

When you say take 8-10 weeks off betwenn blasts, does that INCLUDE the 4 weeks of PCT, so it would go:

weeks 21/22/23/24=PCT
weeks 25/26/27/28=No AAS/No PCT (assuming an 8 week break)

OR

weeks 21/22/23/24=PCT
weeks 25/26/27/28/29/30/31/32=No AAS/No PCT (assuming an 8 week break)

I just want to be very clear on this. From what I think I remember reading earlier in this thread, I think you mean the former, but you tell me.

Also, how should I adjust my training, and most importantly my diet during PCT as well as the time off. My goal would be to try to not lose what I've gained. I'm cutting now, but I'm thinking I should stop that during PCT and increase Macros slightly so I don't catabolize. Could you please instruct me on what I should do during these times, thank you

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

When I first starting out the bodybuilding lifestyle, I used to try out all kind of supplements, thinking that they will get me big and ripped, but then I realize what matter is training and diet (and steroids .. lol).. Now I consider most of supps are just a total waste of money.

Currently I don't use a lot of supps, in the morning I usually take ACES vitamins consist of (25000iu of beta-carotene, 500mg vit-c, 400iu vit-e, and 100mcg of selenium) with some B-Complex vitamin, then on the evening I add some extra 500 mg of vit-c and some more B-Complex vitamin, so that's a total of 1000mg of vit-c per day (is that enough? I used to take 3000mg per day, but I'm not sure it was necessary to take that much and I don't notice anything different anyway, so I dropped it down to just 1000mg/day). On top of that I also take whey protein, and that's about it for the supplements that I used regularly.

Do you think what I'm taking is sufficient? Are there any other things you would add to that list that you think is pretty crucial? I don't really wanna waste money on things that are not really necessary, I rather allocate my funding to food and steroids.

What about you yourself? Can you list down what kind of supplements you use? I hope its not a long list..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Awesome! thanks ronnie!
> 
> The only reason I was considering winny at the end of my 2nd reload was I was trying to keep as much water out of play as possible.
> Do you think diet is more of a factor in this sense than what drug one is using?


It's really both diet and steroids . The body eventually adjust pretty good to the extra water retention caused by aromatizing steroids (IT TRIES TO REACH HOMEOSTASIS) and since you are using a-dex eod it will really adjust. 

Winstrol actually dries one out but again, if you are taking in a lot of carbs and/or calories you are going to hold water on winstol or might I say body fat! People often claim to be holding water when it's really just body fat. If you bump up a-dex to 1 mg ed during last 4 weeks you should be dry regardless of what compound you use and letro is even more effective. It's best to run d-bol for a reload then run winstrol for a reload but if you need to be really dry during the last 4 weeks you can switch over to winstrol. If you are holding body fat it won't make as much of a difference as you think and some do not hold much water on d-bol to any noticeable degree. You won't know for sure until you see how you react!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> When you say take 8-10 weeks off betwenn blasts, does that INCLUDE the 4 weeks of PCT, so it would go:
> 
> weeks 21/22/23/24=PCT
> weeks 25/26/27/28=No AAS/No PCT (assuming an 8 week break)
> 
> OR
> 
> weeks 21/22/23/24=PCT
> weeks 25/26/27/28/29/30/31/32=No AAS/No PCT (assuming an 8 week break) *The above version can work but to be on the safe-side go with this one*
> ...


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...this thread just keeps getting.... better....better!!! a few question....why does tren -e decrease odds of getting the nasty tren cough in comparison to tren-a?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..this makes no sense..please explain...why do so many people say to stop using test-e 4 weeks out from a show.... if the active life is only 7-8 days??? wouldnt keeping in test-e until 10-14 days out help preserve muscle... and still give ample time for water to be gone bye bye???? kinda confused bigron!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...how much faster does test propionate kick in than test enanthate ???some on this site are saying it takes up to 3 weeks before test-e to kick in.. while prop takes only a day???correct???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie....wouldn't it be counter productive to do a massive shit load before pre-judging??? would not this cause a distented belly?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

one last question bigron...is it growth hormone ..insulin ..eating tons of food..that causes the distented gut of most heavy weights these days..and do you prefer this look or the 80's look???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Ronnie
> 
> When I first starting out the bodybuilding lifestyle, I used to try out all kind of supplements, thinking that they will get me big and ripped, but then I realize what matter is training and diet (and steroids .. lol).. Now I consider most of supps are just a total waste of money.
> 
> Currently I don't use a lot of supps, in the morning I usually take ACES vitamins consist of (25000iu of beta-carotene, 500mg vit-c, 400iu vit-e, and 100mcg of selenium) with some B-Complex vitamin, then on the evening I add some extra 500 mg of vit-c and some more B-Complex vitamin, so that's a total of 1000mg of vit-c per day (is that enough? I used to take 3000mg per day, but I'm not sure it was necessary to take that much and I don't notice anything different anyway, so I dropped it down to just 1000mg/day). On top of that I also take whey protein, and that's about it for the supplements that I used regularly.
> 
> Do you think what I'm taking is sufficient? Are there any other things you would add to that list that you think is pretty crucial? I don't really wanna waste money on things that are not really necessary, I rather allocate my funding to food and steroids.
> 
> What about you yourself? Can you list down what kind of supplements you use? I hope its not a long list..


bump for ronnies answer about his supplement usage!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie
> 
> When I first starting out the bodybuilding lifestyle, I used to try out all kind of supplements, thinking that they will get me big and ripped, but then I realize what matter is training and diet (and steroids .. lol).. Now I consider most of supps are just a total waste of money.
> 
> Currently I don't use a lot of supps, in the morning I usually take ACES vitamins consist of (25000iu of beta-carotene, 500mg vit-c, 400iu vit-e, and 100mcg of selenium) with some B-Complex vitamin, then on the evening I add some extra 500 mg of vit-c and some more B-Complex vitamin, so that's a total of 1000mg of vit-c per day (is that enough? I used to take 3000mg per day, but I'm not sure it was necessary to take that much and I don't notice anything different anyway, so I dropped it down to just 1000mg/day). On top of that I also take whey protein, and that's about it for the supplements that I used regularly.
> 
> Do you think what I'm taking is sufficient? Are there any other things you would add to that list that you think is pretty crucial? I don't really wanna waste money on things that are not really necessary, I rather allocate my funding to food and steroids.
> 
> What about you yourself? Can you list down what kind of supplements you use? I hope its not a long list..  *In all honesty, supplements have never done me any good. However, I do take 2 fish oil capsules daily and 1 cosamine-ds (chondrointon/glucosamine supplement). I will also mix one scoop of optimum nutrition whey isolate protein powder (cookies n cream flavor) in my liquid egg whites just for increasing the flavor*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5194755]ronnie...this thread just keeps getting.... better....better!!! a few question....why does tren -e decrease odds of getting the nasty tren cough in comparison to tren-a? *I think tren enanthate is mostly made from powder where as tren ace is often made from pellets. I have seen a strong correlation for pellets causing tren cough upon injecting and increasing breathing difficulty more so then tren enanthate when doing cardio. Also, I think tren enanthate increases prostaglandins less and this helps with breathing. Glute shots with tren ace also have a tendecy to cause severe tren cough where as upper body injections lessen it to a large degree in many cases.*. QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..this makes no sense..please explain...why do so many people say to stop using test-e 4 weeks out from a show....*It's because their logic is misconscrewed somewhat! They often switch over to test prop doing frequent painful injections, thinking it will somehow cause less water retention but that's not the case! Test is test!* if the active life is only 7-8 days??? wouldnt keeping in test-e until 10-14 days out help preserve muscle...*I would think the smartest bodybuilders would. Why remove the very compound so early in the prep that made you big/hard to begin with!?* and still give ample time for water to be gone bye bye???? kinda confused bigron! *Test Enanthate has an active life of 8 days so the water bloat will begin to leave starting day nine. Test prop has an active life of 2 days so the water bloat will begin to leave by day 3. So, it makes no difference which test you use before a show given you stop it soon enough to allow water retention to subside. Also, when using letro at 2.5 mgs per day there would be little to no water retention to begin with as the letro basically turns all forms of test into a non-aromatizing steroid.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...how much faster does test propionate kick in than test enanthate ???*i think you are confused my friend. Test prop actually kicks in slower than test enanthate not the other way around. What prop does is clear your system sooner but it kicks in slower than enanthate.* some on this site are saying it takes up to 3 weeks before test-e to kick in.. *Not true! But, it can take that long for some to begin feeling the full-effects* while prop takes only a day???correct???
> Testosterone propionate : Maximal testosterone levels in the supraphysiological range where seen 14 hours after injection!
> 
> Test enanthate or cypionate : Maximal range where seen "only" 10 hours after injection!
> 
> Reference from the book Testosterone Action Deficiency Substitution 2nd edition, Chapter 11 Comparative pharmacokinetics of testosterone esters page 333 and page 335.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie....wouldn't it be counter productive to do a massive shit load before pre-judging??? would not this cause a distented belly?????


Only a small one is best for most people because a lot of food is going to cause your belly to swell.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie....wouldn't it be counter productive to do a massive shit load before pre-judging??? would not this cause a distented belly?????*Only one small sized load is best for most people because a lot of food is going to cause their belly to swell*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> one last question bigron...is it growth hormone..insulin..eating tons of food..that causes the distented gut of most heavy weights these days..and do you prefer this look or the 80's look???


All of the above in the following order:

1) Overeating- as it permanently stretches out the fascia in the stomach-hence causing the abs to become permanently separated. Only a plastic surgeon can fix this problem once it occurs.

2) Insulin 

3) GH

*NOTE:* The bodybuilder's of the 1980's looked much better in my opinion. Today's over sized legs and distended guts is not appealing too me. It takes away from the upper body (beach muscles) that attracted most of us to the sport to begin with.

----------


## Coca Cola

> I do take 2 fish oil capsules daily and 1 cosamine-ds (chondrointon/glucosamine supplement).


Wow, thats a really short list.. That's all you take? Just fish oil and joint supps? Not even vitamins? 




> I will also mix one scoop of optimum nutrition whey isolate protein powder (cookies n cream flavor) in my liquid egg whites just for increasing the flavor.


This is interesting.. How do you eat your liquid egg whites btw? Is it raw and just mixed it with the whey? Or you mixed them up then cooked it?

----------


## ottomaddox

Google: EggwhitesInternational. Liquid Pasteurized Egg Whites are completely safe to eat uncooked. Cooking them actually denatures the protein, so you don't get as much per dose.





> This is interesting.. How do you eat your liquid egg whites btw? Is it raw and just mixed it with the whey? Or you mixed them up then cooked it?

----------


## Archangel.

> above


.

I'm confused here Ron. I'm cutting right now and only taking in 1700-1800 cals/day, so are you saying I should reduce this number by 500 via carbs and fats while PCTing and natural??? Wouldn't I catabolize big time? I just want to hold on to what I've gained till I get to my next blast. I was under the assumption that I would have to INCREASE cals, as I no longer have the test assisting my muscle mass to not catabolize (and even grow a bit) while I am currently consuming the 1700-1800/day. This number is already about 400 cals below my TDEE. Can you clear this up please

----------


## delta1111

> Thanks for the reply Ronnie,
> There are a few different substances that I can get hold of, i'm just struggling to get hold of trenbolone at the moment. Can you give me some choices of what you would consider to be a good substitue for trenbolone, to use with test 400 and winstrol ? It would also be great if you could list in some kind of order from best to worst alternative so I know what to look out for. There's no specific order as everyone reacts differently to each drug. With test/winstrol I would use 3-400 mgs of deca along side to keep joints healthy. Winstrol can be hard on the joints!Please also consider that this will be a cutting reload.
> Kindest regards.


Thanks Ronnie,
The reload I was planning to do before I found out I could'nt get hold of the tren was Test at 1,400mg per week, Trenbolone 600mg per week and Winstrol at 50mg per day. I have worked my way up to this dosage from previous reloads, so considering I was going to be taking 600mg of tren per week, would your reccommendation of 3-400mg of Deca be enough or should I be taking more? Also, I can get hold of anabol tablets, would it be worth getting some of these or will it be to hard on my liver with the Winstrol? What would I dose the anabols at per day if ok to use?
Thanks again Ronnie.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5195484].

I'm confused here Ron. I'm cutting right now and only taking in 1700-1800 cals/day, so are you saying I should reduce this number by 500 via carbs and fats while PCTing and natural??? Wouldn't I catabolize big time? I just want to hold on to what I've gained till I get to my next blast. I was under the assumption that I would have to INCREASE cals, as I no longer have the test assisting my muscle mass to not catabolize (and even grow a bit) while I am currently consuming the 1700-1800/day. This number is already about 400 cals below my TDEE. Can you clear this up please. *Everyone gains body fat and loses some muscle when they come off-hence the reason some take clen. You can stay with the same amount of calories or less but increasing them will only add fat![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie,
> The reload I was planning to do before I found out I could'nt get hold of the tren was Test at 1,400mg per week, Trenbolone 600mg per week and Winstrol at 50mg per day. I have worked my way up to this dosage from previous reloads, so considering I was going to be taking 600mg of tren per week, would your reccommendation of 3-400mg of Deca be enough or should I be taking more? *If you take more deca than 3-400 mgs per week your sex drive will suffer so I say no!* Also, I can get hold of anabol tablets, would it be worth getting some of these or will it be to hard on my liver with the Winstrol? I* would not fool with anabol.* What would I dose the anabols at per day if ok to use?
> Thanks again Ronnie.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Coca Cola;5195065]Wow, thats a really short list.. That's all you take? Just fish oil and joint supps? Not even vitamins? *I only take viamins when dieting down for a show. I eat right so I do not need them!*



This is interesting.. How do you eat your liquid egg whites btw? Is it raw and just mixed it with the whey? Or you mixed them up then cooked it? *I get them from walmart really cheap and drink them raw. Just mix them with a scoop of whey in a glass. Use a spoon to stir them and it's good. I add some chunky smart balance peanut butter at night for a desert![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## delta1111

> I would not fool with anabol.


Could you please elaborate on this please Ronnie?

----------


## Archangel.

Hey Ron, just thought you might like to see the kind of progress I've made using your slingshot method. This photo was taken at the 7 week mark into my first 8 week reload. Thanks for all your sound advice!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5194961]


> ronnie...this thread just keeps getting.... better....better!!! a few question....why does tren -e decrease odds of getting the nasty tren cough in comparison to tren-a? *I think tren enanthate is mostly made from powder where as tren ace is often made from pellets. I have seen a strong correlation for pellets causing tren cough upon injecting and increasing breathing difficulty more so then tren enanthate when doing cardio. Also, I think tren enanthate increases prostaglandins less and this helps with breathing. Glute shots with tren ace also have a tendecy to cause severe tren cough where as upper body injections lessen it to a large degree in many cases.*. QUOTE]above


 guess ill keep paying more for tren-e.....what you say has been true for this brother....damn tren cough near killed me once...no shit..thought i was going to die...!!!!....!!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Hey Ron, just thought you might like to see the kind of progress I've made using your slingshot method. This photo was taken at the 7 week mark into my first 8 week reload. Thanks for all your sound advice!


 young one..nice gains....just look at those gunz!!!

not gonna post my pics but my gains have been out of this world..not sure if it be..slingshot training..cycling..diet...or all the bove..i just know ronnie has taught me more legit shit for free than the sum of all trainers i paid money to on line....hell..i have been trained by 2 pros that seemingly knew much less...what a waste of cash...ronnie is a true gent in my book...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Could you please elaborate on this please Ronnie?


It's only because I have never had "anyone" say anything positive about anabol. I would go with more mainstream anabolics if it were me because of the few people I know that used it said it was a waste of cash!

----------


## Coca Cola

This thread really flies lately, already up to page 25.. wow! No doubt that this thread is truly a great wealth of knowledge that everybody can benefit from!

Thank you so much to Ronnie for creating this thread and sparing his valuable time to help all of us!

----------


## delta1111

> It's only because I have never had "anyone" say anything positive about anabol. I would go with more mainstream anabolics if it were me because of the few people I know that used it said it was a waste of cash!


Hello again Ronnie,
I'm talking about Dianabol , these are the same thing right?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5196275]Hello again Ronnie,
I'm talking about Dianabol , these are the same thing right? *The anabol I am talking about is nothing like d-bol! Anabol is much weaker and with this drug there is no water retention . D-bol aromatizes and is quite strong. D-bol would work great at 25-50 mgs per day for an 8 week reload*./QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, just thought you might like to see the kind of progress I've made using your slingshot method. This photo was taken at the 7 week mark into my first 8 week reload. Thanks for all your sound advice!


I can see the difference! Hard work is paying-off.

----------


## Archangel.

Ron, what's the best shoulder routine for developing a nice round boulder look to the shoulders and also width? I struggle with my shoulder routine the most and am not as structured with it as I am with the other body parts, thanks

Also, best exercise to develop the upper chest?

Best exercise to develop the lateral head of the triceps?

Best exercise for back width?

Thanks again!

----------


## Jumbo18

Hey Ronnie,
so i was planning on running your 20 week sling shot cycle with reloading and deloading phase, though I was insufficient in funds at the time , and wasn't able to grab my full cycle until 1 month later after i finished my previous cycle. The cycle I finished 1 month ago was test e 400mg/week, and now I have 20 sustanon amps (250mg/ml), and 30 deca (100mg/ml) amps ready. I was originally going to run 10 week of 500mg/week sus, and 300mg/week deca. Since that is already higher dosage than my first cycle and another compound, will I be able to run it now and notice maximum gains with my nutrition, excercise, and sleep in order? Shall I stick to 10 week cycle at the original dose, or change it around so it would be weeks 1-4 sus 500mg and deca 300mg and weeks 4-8 sus 750mg and deca 400mg. What is your opininion? Stick at 10 week with original plan and maybe increase deca dosage to 400mg to finish a week before the sus at 9 weeks, or how shall I modify it to gain maximum amount of mass after I finished a cycle a month ago. I am on hrt btw and my stats are currently 190lbs 5"10 14.5% bodyfat so I don't need massive ammounts of gear yet.

----------


## delta1111

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5196432]


> Hello again Ronnie,
> I'm talking about Dianabol , these are the same thing right? *The anabol I am talking about is nothing like d-bol! Anabol is much weaker and with this drug there is no water retention . D-bol aromatizes and is quite strong. D-bol would work great at 25-50 mgs per day for an 8 week reload*./QUOTE]above


So would the d-bol be ok to use with 1,400mg of test per week, 5-600mg of tren per week and 50mg of winstrol per day? Or would you say this is to much with the d-bol and should drop 1?

----------


## Indian Muscle

> This thread really flies lately, already up to page 25.. wow! No doubt that this thread is truly a great wealth of knowledge that everybody can benefit from!
> 
> Thank you so much to Ronnie for creating this thread and sparing his valuable time to help all of us!


+1 to this, Just rated the thread 5 star!

----------


## Yellow

Hi ronnie,

I am in the middle of week 8 reload. This is my last week of first reload. I have gained 7.5lbs while losing 3% of body fat.
This slingshot method is very great man...

I am planning to do 10 weeks OFF (8 weeks reload + 2 weeks deload naturally) after having done this 20 weeks slingshot cycle and then recommence again. 
It means 4 weeks PCT + 6 weeks time OFF. Does it sound good? 
Since I want kids in the future, do I need more time OFF? 
Maybe 4 weeks PCT + 8-10 weeks OFF?

Also regarding HCG , I read somewhere in the primordial performance's HCG article that it shouldn't be used for too long. If someone do a cycle for more than 12 weeks i.e 20 weeks, then HCG usage should be stopped for 2 weeks after 10 weeks mark then we can use it again. Does it necessary to do?
What do you think of it, ronnie?
I am using it for week 2-20 (300IU twice per week). 
Does it make any LH desensitization or leydig cells damage? (due to prolonged use of HCG)

I am now 11% body fat, it makes me more difficult when injecting HCG sub-q because the fat layer become thinner. I became single digit percentage of body fat a year ago but I didn't use any HCG at all...
What am I supposed to do if my bodyfat down to single digit? Should I stick to abdominal fat or you have any other sites to give it sub-q? 

One more thing, about Formestane. Is it suppressive, man? 
I took estro xtreme from ACL (50mg per cap) for 6 weeks 300/300/200/200/100/100 in OFF time after having done the PCT. I felt it acted like mild anabolic and it hardened me a lot, but my joints suffered too (when using 300mg a day)...
I still have many leftover caps and suffice to do 300/300/200/200/100/100 again after this PCT. What do you think of it? Does it sound bad?

Sorry for asking lots of questions.
Many thanks, ronnie...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, what's the best shoulder routine for developing a nice round boulder look to the shoulders and also width? I struggle with my shoulder routine the most and am not as structured with it as i am with the other body parts, thanks *don't get caught up in using too much weight for starters but constant tension throughout each repetition.
> Most people use way too much weight using momentum and body english.rather focus on feeling your shoulder muscles work as hard as possible using* 
> 
> *dumbbell presses 4 sets for anterior and medial
> standing/leaning uni-lateral, lateral raises 4 sets for medial
> reverse flyes using a cable station 4 sets for posterior*
> also, 
> best exercise to develop the upper chest? *15 degeee incline dumbbell presses and 15 degree incline presses on smith machine using medium grip. Dropping the seat down very low on wide iso hammer chest press works good as well.*
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5197011]


> So would the d-bol be ok to use with 1,400mg of test per week, 5-600mg of tren per week and 50mg of winstrol per day? *NO, THAT'S OVERKILL!* Or would you say this is to much with the d-bol and should drop 1? *YES, USE ONLY 1 ORAL AT A TIME!*


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Jumbo18;5196863]Hey Ronnie,
so i was planning on running your 20 week sling shot cycle with reloading and deloading phase, though I was insufficient in funds at the time , and wasn't able to grab my full cycle until 1 month later after i finished my previous cycle. The cycle I finished 1 month ago was test e 400mg/week, and now I have 20 sustanon amps (250mg/ml), and 30 deca (100mg/ml) amps ready. I was originally going to run 10 week of 500mg/week sus, and 300mg/week deca. Since that is already higher dosage than my first cycle and another compound, will I be able to run it now and notice maximum gains with my nutrition, excercise, and sleep in order? *YOU SHOULD DO FINE. YOU'LL MAKE GAINS BUT MAXIMAL GAINS ARE MADE FROM USING VERY HIGH DOSAGES FOR LENGTHY PERIODS OF TIME AND I ONLY ENDORSE SUCH FOR ADVANCED COMPETITORS*. Shall I stick to 10 week cycle at the original dose, or change it around so it would be weeks 1-4 sus 500mg and deca 300mg and weeks 4-8 sus 750mg and deca 400mg. *KEEP TEST/DECA DOSAGES THE SAME THROUGHOUT ENTIRE 8 WEEK RELOAD THEN DELAOD FOR 2 WEEK USING ONLY 250 MGS OF TEST ALONE.*  What is your opininion? Stick at 10 week with original plan and maybe increase deca dosage to 400mg to finish a week before the sus at 9 weeks, or how shall I modify it to gain maximum amount of mass after I finished a cycle a month ago. I am on hrt btw and my stats are currently 190lbs 5"10 14.5% bodyfat so I don't need massive ammounts of gear yet. *IMO NO NEED IN STARTING A CYCLE UNTIL YOU CAN DO IT FOR 20 WEEKS AND GET MAXIMAL RESULTS. I BELIEVE IN DOING THINGS RIGHT OR NOT DOING THEM AT ALL. WAIT AND SAVE YOUR MONEY IF NEED BE![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Archangel.

> above


For the 15 degree incline dumbbell presses, just I rotate my palms inward on the way up? 

Use the standard for throughout?

Or, use a hammer grip? (palms facing inward)

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> For the 15 degree incline dumbbell presses, just I rotate my palms inward on the way up? 
> 
> Use the standard for throughout?
> 
> Or, use a hammer grip? (palms facing inward) *Honestly, all 3 variations can work so experiment to find which way works the upper chest best for your body type. My personal preference would be to use the method where palms are rotated inward on way up if performed after doing some 15 degree incline barbell presses using a smith machine. If only dumbbell presses are used then I would go with standard method. The hammer grip would be my least favorite as I do not care for them*.


above

----------


## Archangel.

I forgot to ask Ron, what range of motion should I use for either the incline DB press or the incline smith press? Touch chest? A couple inches above? My pecs aren't very flexible for incline presses, but if you say so, I will be sure to use full range of motion and touch chest

Thank you

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I forgot to ask Ron, what range of motion should I use for either the incline DB press or the incline smith press? Touch chest? *Touch the chest as long as you do not have rotator cuff problems.* A couple inches above? My pecs aren't very flexible for incline presses, but if you say so, I will be sure to use full range of motion and touch chest *Full-range of motion is best for maximal muscle growth just make sure and warm up properly and bring bar high on chest but not to neck as this puts too much stress on rotator cuff and anterior shoulder capsule.* 
> Thank you


above

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

Just a quick question, what is the rep-range when doing cable crossover during reload?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> i am in the middle of week 8 reload. This is my last week of first reload. I have gained 7.5lbs while losing 3% of body fat.
> This slingshot method is very great man...*i am very happy for your progress. Nice work indeed!* 
> 
> i am planning to do 10 weeks off (8 weeks reload + 2 weeks deload naturally) after having done this 20 weeks slingshot cycle and then recommence again. 
> It means 4 weeks pct + 6 weeks time off. Does it sound good? *yes*
> since i want kids in the future, do i need more time off? 
> Maybe 4 weeks pct + 8-10 weeks off? *it wouldn't hurt to go off for 8 weeks to be on the safe-side!*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie
> 
> just a quick question, what is the rep-range when doing cable crossover during reload?


*10-15 is best*

----------


## Coca Cola

> *10-15 is best*


Thank you!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my gains have been out of this world..not sure if it be..slingshot training..cycling..diet...or all the bove..i just know ronnie has taught me more legit shit for free than the sum of all trainers i paid money to on line....hell..i have been trained by 2 pros that seemingly knew much less...what a waste of cash...ronnie is a true gent in my book...


*I truly appreciate the props and the maturity level everyone has displayed in this thread. Please keep in mind this thread is not about me, it's about you! I want to help out board members to the best of my ability free of charge. Please do not pm me asking to pay money for one on one help because that's not what my participation on this board is about. I continue getting pms from members wanting to pay me for one on one services. I truly appreciate the thought, but just wanted to make it known that am here to provide a free service to those in need. I've been paid money over the past 25 years for being a personal trainer. This board helps me unwind from work! The last thing I want is more stress /work which often occurs when money is involved. 

Thanks to everyone,
Ronnie*

----------


## Archangel.

Thanks goes to you Ronnie for helping all of us out from the kindness of your heart.
When is your book coming out?! I desperately want to purchase it, and will receommend it to EVERYONE.

You mentioned to me before that during time off from all aas, some opt to take clen to help preserve their gains. At what dosage?

Also, since your book isn't out yet, is there some way I can save this whole thread to my CPU? It's the most informative thing I've ever read regarding BB and AAS.

One last thing Ron. How does one become successful as a trainer?? I'm about to start college for athlete and sport training/conditioning and would love to make a successful career out of it as you seem to have, thanks

----------


## The Observer

> Originally Posted by The Observer View Post
> Hey Ron, you helped out with my reload and now I came to my deload stage today. For my reload phase, I'll be running Tren A (50mg ED for first week and 75mg ED for the next seven) plus Test E ( trying to figure out if I should use 600mg or 750mg...will work it out).
> 
> I hear that Tren really shuts you down. With Reload/Deload, what do you suggest when I come to deload crossroad on week 18? PCT for 2 weeks and get back on and reload or do you recommend something else. I seen you that you recommend a 4 week PCT for beginners after a 20 week reload/deload, would that be enough after Tren use? *YES 4 WEEKS IS GOOD BUT 6-8 WEEKS WOULD BE BETTER IF YOU DON'T WANT TO TAKE CHANCES* with reproductive system. Honestly, I'd like to get back into blasting soon as possible but also be safe. I would do 6 weeks off including 4 weeks PCT then start reloading again. Here is what my cycle looks like. One more question, I have some T3/Clen /Keto sitting here. I'd like to get some fat shredded off before the summer comes around. Should I use it somewhere in my reload phase or should I save for next blast? *I would do a lean bulk during the first 10 week Slingshot phase, then do a cut during the second 10 week Slingshot Phase. Add in clen/t-3 during second 10 week Slingshot phase. Keto is not required with clen. Simply start at 40 mcgs of clen per day and increase by 20 mcgs every 2 weeks. Do not exceed 120 mcgs for 2 weeks!*
> Thank so much in advance!
> 
> 
> Reload:
> Week 1-8: TEST E 500mg
> ...


I quoted our conversation on top.


Well first I wanted to say thank you Ron, you really have been a mentor and I appreciate everything you told me. I'm nearly at the end of my 20 week reload/deload. I can tell you that it's been one hell of a journey and it changed my life in so many positive ways. 

I had some questions for you. Since you told me to stay off for 8 weeks (4 weeks pct)before I reload with AAS ...hopefully not damage my goods... I am looking to have more kids at some point. Would you not recommend for me to get back on Trenbolone when I finally reload? If I could, when do you think I should introduce it in the cycle, 1-8weeks or 10-18weeks? I must be lucky, I didn't get any of the bad sides except some aggression. So I can handle it at 75mg a day. Second question is, do you think my PCT is g2g? I just want your opinion on it. BTW, I did add Winstrol (oral at 50mg a day for the last 4 weeks) and only used the clen for 2 weeks, it gave me crazy muscle cramps and spasms regardless of my water intake so I said screw it. Just wanted you to have all details. Here is my pct.

----------------------------------------
HCG - 1000 IU /each day for the first ten days.
Clomid - 300mg first day and 100mg for the rest of the month
Nolvadex - 40mg for 3 weeks and 20mg for the last week
----------------------------------------------------

Third question, I upped my Test to 875mg/weekly the last three weeks of my cycle, for some reason I noticed I wasn't responding that well to 750mg/weekly (i dont know if its my body or if the test was underdosed) and it made a big difference. So if I start reloading in 8-10 weeks....what kind of dosage will I have to deal with? What would you do?

Again, thank you.

----------


## Yellow

> above


Many thanks, ron...
You are the man  :7up:

----------


## Yellow

> *I truly appreciate the props and the maturity level everyone has displayed in this thread. Please keep in mind this thread is not about me, it's about you! I want to help out board members to the best of my ability free of charge. Please do not pm me asking to pay money for one on one help because that's not what my participation on this board is about. I continue getting pms from members wanting to pay me for one on one services. I truly appreciate the thought, but just wanted to make it known that am here to provide a free service to those in need. I've been paid money over the past 25 years for being a personal trainer. This board helps me unwind from work! The last thing I want is more stress /work which often occurs when money is involved. 
> 
> Thanks to everyone,
> Ronnie*


Wow...
That's very kind of you, ron..

God bless you and family...

----------


## asto_86

> Hi ronnie,
> 
> I am in the middle of week 8 reload. This is my last week of first reload. I have gained 7.5lbs while losing 3% of body fat.
> This slingshot method is very great man...


Great work man!! Would you mind telling what you used for this first reload?

----------


## ricky23

> *I truly appreciate the props and the maturity level everyone has displayed in this thread. Please keep in mind this thread is not about me, it's about you! I want to help out board members to the best of my ability free of charge. Please do not pm me asking to pay money for one on one help because that's not what my participation on this board is about. I continue getting pms from members wanting to pay me for one on one services. I truly appreciate the thought, but just wanted to make it known that am here to provide a free service to those in need. I've been paid money over the past 25 years for being a personal trainer. This board helps me unwind from work! The last thing I want is more stress /work which often occurs when money is involved. 
> 
> Thanks to everyone,
> Ronnie*


you really are a great guy ronnie! really appreicate everything you're doing here!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...? concerning folks with lower disk problems... seeing you are experienced in this field..how to build it up..if cannot do hyper-ext or deads????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

is counting calories.... or... food combinations best way to achieve weight loss???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

some say growth hormone is way overrated..your thoughts please!!!

----------


## PRO 75

Wht would recommend on my does for ur blast 8weeks?

i have super test 100mg/cyp
100mg/enan
50mg/prop

----------


## PRO 75

Ronnie wht would u recommend my dosage be for the 8week blast?

i have super test 100mg/cyp 100mg/enan 50mg/prop

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

When we train our back, our rear delts should be hammered significantly right?
So wouldn't it be better to train our rear delts on the same day with our back day (to finish off after doing the heavy back work)?

What do you think of close grip bench press (I dont think you ever recommend this exercise in any of your posts)? Some say its the best mass builder for triceps?

Also since you're on HRT, do you use HCG periodically? or not at all?

If you do what kind of protocol do you follow? large dose for 2-3 weeks a few times per year? or you do the small dose for a very long time? how many weeks on hcg and how many weeks off hcg per year?

----------


## bumblebee_tuna666

what are your thoughts on Test 400 by Denkall? i have heard some good stuff about this shit. what would you suggest i stack the Test 400 with the great the best mass and muscle gains? thanks big guy

----------


## bumblebee_tuna666

what should i stack the Test 400 with to get the best mass and muscle gains? thanks

----------


## Yellow

> Great work man!! Would you mind telling what you used for this first reload?


Thanks man...

I only use low dose :
Reload:
Week 1-8 : 500mg test enanthate 
Week 1-5 : dbol 30mg

Deload:
Week 9-10 : 250mg test enanthate

I should have run dbol for week 1-8...

----------


## PRO 75

How much test should i start out w 

i have super test 250 right now 50 prop 100 enan 100 cyp

----------


## Archangel.

> How much test should i start out w 
> 
> i have super test 250 right now 50 prop 100 enan 100 cyp


PRO 75, read over this entire thread and you'll find the answers to your Q's. If you haven't cycled before, Ronnie's just gonna say test e or c @ 500mg/week for first 8 week reload. Again, not trying to steal his thunder, but I hate seeing him get bombarded with the SAME questions from people almost everyday. Check out this entire thread man, you'll get the answers.

----------


## asto_86

> Thanks man...
> 
> I only use low dose :
> Reload:
> Week 1-8 : 500mg test enanthate 
> Week 1-5 : dbol 30mg
> 
> Deload:
> Week 9-10 : 250mg test enanthate
> ...


Nice

one more thing, how was your diet (macros or ratio) for the first reload and what do you plan to change it to for the deload?

I ask because the results you posted are what I would say a majority of guys are looking for, dropping bodyfat while increasing in weight (I am anyways). Thanks for any advice you can post. My first reload will be just 500 test, but my 2nd will look like your first with 8 weeks of dbol. Just waiting for the shipment to come in!

----------


## chlilian

Hey Ronnie, first I would like to thank you for all your time spent helping everyone, you are one of a kind man. 

I stumbled upon your slingshot thread several days ago and I digested every single post by you. I am already in the 6th week of my first cycle, I was planning on doing a 10 week 200mg Test C E3D + Dbol 50mg/D as a kickstart for the first four weeks... but now I'm thinking of doing a good 20 week slingshot cycle.

I've already gained 22 pounds... so far everything is great, my libido is skyrocketing and my mood is great... and I'm having the best workouts of my life (great pumps, big strength gains).

Here are two things I really need your opinion on:

1. After reading your posts I decided to continue with the Dbol until the end of my first 8 week reload. What do you think I should do for my second reload?

2. When planning my 10 week cycle I was going to use HCG in my PCT, do you think I should consider maybe using it throughout my remaining weeks or only in my deloads or stick with using it in my PCT. I'm 25 and wanna have kids  :Smilie: 

Thank you again for everything you're doing for us newbies, Ronnie.

----------


## Booz

> what are your thoughts on Test 400 by Denkall? i have heard some good stuff about this shit. what would you suggest i stack the Test 400 with the great the best mass and muscle gains? thanks big guy


worst stuff ive ever injected mate...............

stings like a bitch...............

----------


## asto_86

Ronnie, I've attached my planned diet for my cycle. I would really appreciate if you would take the time to look at it.

the first reload consists of about 2500 cals, while the first deload is the same, but 170g of protein are removed and an equal amount of calories is added in fat.

The second reload is the same but at 2750 cals.

The third reload is the beginning of PCT and I have reduced cals by 500 from the last reload, so about 2250.

My goal is to put on pure lean mass, this is my first cycle which I have posted on here before with 500 test, then 250 for deload, and 500 test + dbol for the 2nd reload.

As you can see I am a planner, lol...
What do you think?


EDIT*** forgot to say that every 18th day is a carb reload adding oats for breakfast and sweet potato PWO

----------


## ricky23

....

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

whens the big show???

----------


## justntat2z

> worst stuff ive ever injected mate...............
> 
> stings like a bitch...............


I strongly agree with that statement...JUNK..! :Yellow Confused: :you can get better from Denkall or super test 250 made by Tornel.

----------


## Stigmata101

Amazing site Ron. I've been on the Internet for weeks and I think this forum is by far the best. You seem very genuine in your advice. I am impressed.

This is my first time using a steroid . Actually I just started today. Im using Testosterone Enanthate and it was reccomended my first injection be 100mg. So thats what I did. I am by no means a "body builder" however I do occasionally work out and my job is very physical and keeps me in excellent shape. Just always had trouble gaining ANY size at all. So I am willing to make a full commitment to your program but Im not sure how much Tes I should be taking. I want to gain a lot of mass and I am willing to use Tes E on an intermittent basis over the next year. My goal is not to look like a professional body builder, but to at least gain some mass so I dont look so skinny either. It was reccomended 100mg for 4 weeks then 200mg for 8 weeks. I honestly dont think this is going to be enough for the gains I am looking for and also It's a 12 week program unlike your 8 week. What would you suggest for a first timer who is in excellent physical shape and toned just has a hard time putting mass on his body? Iv'e read all 26 pages and I know you've answered this question more than once. You've stated several times to start with 500mg per week I was just wondering if around 300 - 400mg is a waste of time? I guess I'm just worried about side effects (mostly small balls and gyno!)but am willing to make almost any sacrifice to gain some muscle mass and feel comfortable in a muscle shirt. I am 6' tall and 170lbs in my mid 30's. I think I would like to use Tes on an "on and off" basis. Like 20 weeks on and take a break and then do another 20 weeks. Is this a good plan do you think?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks goes to you ronnie for helping all of us out from the kindness of your heart.
> When is your book coming out?! *not sure*! I desperately want to purchase it, and will receommend it to everyone.*thanks!*
> you mentioned to me before that during time off from all aas, some opt to take clen to help preserve their gains. At what dosage? *40-80 mgs per day is idea and the clen is mostly used to keep fat loss down during the rebound coming off. I am not convinced it's anti-catabolic properties are all they are cracked up to be.*
> 
> also, since your book isn't out yet, is there some way i can save this whole thread to my cpu? *i do not!?* it's the most informative thing i've ever read regarding bb and aas. *thank you!*
> 
> one last thing ron. How does one become successful as a trainer?? *experience, a passion to keep learning, and being born with the ability to think out of the box whil eusing deductive reasoning.* i'm about to start college for athlete and sport training/conditioning and would love to make a successful career out of it as you seem to have, thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I quoted our conversation on top.
> 
> 
> Well first I wanted to say thank you Ron, you really have been a mentor and I appreciate everything you told me. I'm nearly at the end of my 20 week reload/deload. I can tell you that it's been one hell of a journey and it changed my life in so many positive ways. 
> 
> I had some questions for you. Since you told me to stay off for 8 weeks (4 weeks pct)before I reload with AAS ...hopefully not damage my goods... I am looking to have more kids at some point. Would you not recommend for me to get back on Trenbolone when I finally reload? *I would!* If I could, when do you think I should introduce it in the cycle, 1-8weeks or 10-18weeks? *Using tren in either way or both relaods is fine . Just whatever you want to do! For maximum gains use in both reloads.* I must be lucky, I didn't get any of the bad sides except some aggression. So I can handle it at 75mg a day. Second question is, do you think my PCT is g2g? *It will work!* I just want your opinion on it. BTW, I did add Winstrol (oral at 50mg a day for the last 4 weeks) and only used the clen for 2 weeks, it gave me crazy muscle cramps and spasms regardless of my water intake so I said screw it. *The clen caused the cramping!* Just wanted you to have all details. Here is my pct.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> HCG - 1000 IU /each day for the first ten days.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...? concerning folks with lower disk problems... seeing you are experienced in this field..how to build it up..if cannot do hyper-ext or deads????


*Do static holds on hyperextension bench. Start out using bodyweight only and progress to holding a plate. I use a 45 pound plate on this exercise. Stay in upright position (top of movement) throughout the whole perfomance and keep the lower back/core tense. It will build up the spinal errectors!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is counting calories.... or... food combinations best way to achieve weight loss???


*Portion control and proper macronutrient ratios is key. I never count calories and can lose or gain 1-2 pounds per week like clock work!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> some say growth hormone is way overrated..your thoughts please!!!


*It's not over-rated if you can afford to take large quantities as it keeps you lean while bulking up. Taking low dosages is over-rate IMO in terms of changing body composition.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wht would recommend on my does for ur blast 8weeks?
> 
> I have super test 100mg/cyp
> 100mg/enan
> 50mg/prop *well, it's not an 8 week blast, it's an 8 week reload. I would do 1 cc 3 times a week for 8 week reload then drop back to 1 cc per week for 2 week deload*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie
> 
> when we train our back, our rear delts should be hammered significantly right?*some but like the biceps they need their own workout*.
> So wouldn't it be better to train our rear delts on the same day with our back day (to finish off after doing the heavy back work)? *i do rear delts after back*
> 
> what do you think of close grip bench press (i dont think you ever recommend this exercise in any of your posts)? Some say its the best mass builder for triceps?* it's good if done right. Some prefer the dumbbell version where palms are facing one another.*
> also since you're on hrt, do you use hcg periodically? Or not at all? *never!*
> if you do what kind of protocol do you follow? Large dose for 2-3 weeks a few times per year? Or you do the small dose for a very long time? How many weeks on hcg and how many weeks off hcg per year?


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what are your thoughts on test 400 by denkall? *too painful post injection imo. It can cause lumps and abcesses*. I have heard some good stuff about this shit. It *works but not worth the post injection pain for many*. What would you suggest i stack the test 400 with the great the best mass and muscle gains? *tren and d-bol or deca and d-bol works great with test for making nice gains in size/strength.* thanks big guy


above

----------


## Maronn

Clomid - The big Lie

http://ecclessias.blogspot.com/2007/...d-big-lie.html

Hi Ron,

if you have time I would be more than interessted in your opinion about that article. It is about clomid and that it actually doesn't really work and almost no pro is using is anymore. Many thanks!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big-ron...are satellite cells just as important for making muscle grow...compared to myostatin levels????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big-ron...please give some opinions on not training what..so..ever..1-2 weeks out from a bb contest..we know you are an expert in this field...

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bi-ron..if you could choose only 1 exercise for chest size?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big-ron......please give us opinions on Joe Klemczewskis' contest peaking methods...vs.......layne nortons' contest peaking methods...!!!!!

thanx bigman!!!

----------


## chrisx

Allright Ronnie after devouring this whole thread word by word as if I was going to write the bible for Jesus, I feel I have my 1ST cycle/ plan down and need your stamp of approval on it.

But before I do that I am going to remind you on my stats and goals.

23 yrs old
15% bodyfat
150pds
Have been training for a good 5 years

My goal is to get to 190 pds ASAP, and be between 10-13% bodyfat (for football). HOWEVER, I still want to keep my body producing it's own natural test once I get to 180-195pds, so didn't know if the cycle you recommended me awhile back still stands given my new concern?

This is what you recommended...
PHASE 1:
RELOAD: Weeks 1-8 Test Enanthate 500 mgs
DELOAD: Weeks 9-10 Test Enathate 250 mgs

PHASE 2: 
RELOAD: Weeks 11-18 Test Enanthate 500 mgs and Deca 400 mgs
DELOAD: Weeks 19-20 Test Enathate 250 mgs
PCT: Weeks 21-23 

WOULD YOU CHANGE THAT CYCLE UP ANY GIVEN WHAT I'M TRYING TO ACCOMPLISH AND MY CONCERN ON HINDERING MY BODY FROM PRODUCING IT'S OWN TEST AFTER BEING ON AAS FOR 20WEEKS??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> whens the big show???


My show is next saturday (june 5th). Be glad to get this diet over and done with! 

Vince, here's a pic my wife took today of my biceps without any kind of a pump. The peak is rising as body fat diminishes. The other pic is of a banner they put up at Golds today. I swear you could see it from the parking lot...lol..Several people did the show 3 weeks ago and had planned on doing the S.C. STATE but just got burned out with the diet. One show per year is plenty for most of us.

----------


## asto_86

> My show is next saturday (june 5th). Be glad to get this diet over and done with! 
> 
> Vince, here's a pic my wife took today of my biceps without any kind of a pump. The peak is rising as body fat diminishes. The other pic is of a banner they put up at Golds today. I swear you could see it from the parking lot...lol..Several people did the show 3 weeks ago and had planned on doing the S.C. STATE but just got burned out with the diet. One show per year is plenty for most of us.


DUDE! sweet peak!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, first i would like to thank you for all your time spent helping everyone, you are one of a kind man. 
> 
> I stumbled upon your slingshot thread several days ago and i digested every single post by you. I am already in the 6th week of my first cycle, i was planning on doing a 10 week 200mg test c e3d + dbol 50mg/d as a kickstart for the first four weeks... But now i'm thinking of doing a good 20 week slingshot cycle.
> 
> I've already gained 22 pounds... So far everything is great, my libido is skyrocketing and my mood is great... And i'm having the best workouts of my life (great pumps, big strength gains).
> 
> Here are two things i really need your opinion on:
> 
> 1. After reading your posts i decided to continue with the dbol until the end of my first 8 week reload. What do you think i should do for my second reload? *test/tren is hard to beat!*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> clomid - the big lie
> 
> http://ecclessias.blogspot.com/2007/...d-big-lie.html
> 
> hi ron,
> 
> if you have time i would be more than interessted in your opinion about that article. It is about clomid and that it actually doesn't really work and almost no pro is using is anymore. Many thanks! *i cannot disagree with much written in the article except that clomid is a total waste. I think doggcrapp over at intense muscle was and still is pushing the use of clomid "only" during cruising phases which makes no sense too me whatsover!? Hopefully someone will send this article to him.* 
> 
> *hcg "alone" will restore testicular function just fine! So, for those of you on a budget, i would recommend just using hcg alone and if already using an anti-es keep it in. Nolvadex , etc is okay to use as an additive to hcg but it's not mandatory. [u]most of the clients i work with one on one use hcg "only" to restore their testicular function while saving their money to buy more anabolics. I should have addresed this topic earlier. Thanks for bringing this to my attention!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big-ron...are satellite cells just as important for making muscle grow...compared to myostatin levels????


*yes!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bi-ron..if you could choose only 1 exercise for chest size?????


*10-15 degree decline barbell bench press!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big-ron......please give us opinions on joe klemczewskis' contest peaking methods...vs.......layne nortons' contest peaking methods...!!!!!
> 
> Thanx bigman!!!


*i have a lot of respect for both joe klemczewski and layne norton. I like both of their peaking methods and i think they pretty much agree on how it's done. 

Joe was layne's mentor at one point then layne advanced on his own and is now writing articles for muscular development magazine. PROPS TO HIM!!! I've spoke to joe by phone and he's a highly intelligent and very nice guy. Layne and i have communicated by e-mail and he's been very kind too me as well. In a nutshell, i like both of these guys and agree with a whole lot of what they teach about peaking for a show. I like ken skip hill's method called "skip loading" as well but I know nothing about him on a personal level. I wish I knew him better as I always hit it off with another fellow competitor. Maybe one day!? 

I modify things for each of my clients as each one is a bit different but the basic concepts are the same used by these 3 gentlemen-load harder on carbs earlier in the week as it's safer, keep salt intake moderately high and do not get dehydrated or use diurectics (not even the natural kind you can purchase over-the -counter) as i feel it's a complete waste.*

----------


## Coca Cola

> hcg "alone" will restore testicular function just fine! So, for those of you on a budget, i would recommend just using hcg alone and if already using an anti-es keep it in. Nolvadex, etc is okay to use as an additive to hcg but it's not mandatory. [u]most of the clients i work with one on one use hcg "only" to restore their testicular function while saving their money to buy more anabolics. I should have addresed this topic earlier. Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


Are you 100% sure about this Ron?

I realize that HCG is key to restore testicular function, by mimicking large amount of LH to stimulate the gonads back into producing testosterone , I also realize that our natural LH is supposed to bounce back on its own after stopping exogenous hormone intake, but using hcg will cause some aromatization therefore increasing the amount of estrogen (which known to be highly suppressive). The use of clomid blocks the the suppressive signal of estrogen at the pituitary level so that whatever excess estrogen floating around wont suppress the pituitary into producing LH, am I correct?

Also clomid boost natural LH production by quite a significant amount so that our natural LH production will be high enough to take over the job started by the HCG?

The article confuses me because the author says clomid reduces LH and FSH? This doesn't make sense to me? If this is true, then why is this drug sold to treat oligospermia?

I dunno man, I just been drilled for so long about the use of clomid and nolva for pct, and when someone says that they're not necessary, it just cause great confusion in my head?

Does this mean, that for my next pct after this slingshot cycle I can safely used HCG only without nolva and clomid? Cause that would be great, I can seriously cut down the cost of my pct, and jump back on to another cycle?

What kind of dosing protocol to follow if I wanna use HCG only for PCT? 2500iu EOD for 2 weeks?
If so wouldn't that risk too much estrogenic conversion without taking in any form of anti-e's or ai's?

You've been around pros for years, is it true that they don't use clomid? Is it because they're all on HRT and never do PCT, or its because they think clomid is just useless and they only use HCG when its time for them to PCT?

Please enlighten me Ron, this concept of HCG alone for PCT is totally new to me, I'm very curious to try it, but I'm scared I won't bounce back as well as I should without the help of clomid or nolva, and the risk of estrogen from hcg also seems kinda scary to me, don't want to start getting gyno during PCT if I dont take nolva at least?


One last thing, from what I know primary hypogonadism is when the gonads just refuse to respond to LH anymore, no matter the amount, and this is usually permanent shutdown, so basically the problem is with the gonads. 

While secondary hypogonadism is when the Hypothalamus stops producing GnRH, and no GnRH therefore means no signal given to the pituitary to start producing LH and FSH, and from what I know this is not permanent, but what I'm wondering about is, can anabolic usage damage the hypothalamus and/or the pituitary permanently? so that even though the gonads are responsive to LH, but since none are produced naturally in the pituitary, then there will be no instructions for testosterone to be produced by the gonads?

Sorry for the long post, this is all very interesting to me, and I'm just really curious about learning and understanding further about this matter, and also because I haven't heard about this HCG only method, I've heard clomid only, or nolva only for PCT, but not HCG only, just seems kinda odd to me since everyone says HCG is suppressive as well.

----------


## Yellow

> clomid - the big lie
> 
> http://ecclessias.blogspot.com/2007/...d-big-lie.html
> 
> hi ron,
> 
> if you have time i would be more than interessted in your opinion about that article. It is about clomid and that it actually doesn't really work and almost no pro is using is anymore. Many thanks! *i cannot disagree with anything written in the article. I think doggcrapp over at intense muscle was and still is pushing the use of clomid during cruising phases which makes no sense too me whatsover!? Hopefully someone will send this article to him. 
> 
> [U]hcg "alone" will restore testicular function just fine! So, for those of you on a budget, i would recommend just using hcg alone and if already using an anti-es keep it in. Nolvadex , etc is okay to use as an additive to hcg but it's not mandatory. most of the clients i work with one on one use hcg "only" to restore their testicular function while saving their money to buy more anabolics. I should have addresed this topic earlier. Thanks for bringing this to my attention!*


Wow...
This method surprises me a lot, ron...
I'm very curious about this. 

I'm on the same boat with Mr. Coca_Cola.
In my experience, I have never taken HCG (both during cycle or PCT).
All PCT I usually do is clomid 50/50/25/25 for 4 weeks.

I always do bloodwork after each PCT of my cycle to make sure everything is allright.
I did 45 weeks non-stop cycle in the past without using HCG during cycle and I used only clomid 50/50/25/25 for PCT. 
Then I did bloodwork 4 months after PCT was done : my testosterone level was 654 ng/dl and panels including liver, kidney, lipid, thyroid, cortisol, blood glucose, blood pressure, etc were all fine.

My previous cycle was 10 weeks slingshot cycle (8 weeks reload + 2 weeks deload). I used no HCG both during cycle or PCT.
That time I got no money to extend the my cycle to 20 weeks so that I only did for 10 weeks. I knew that you did recommend doing 20 weeks for much better results. 
After 10 weeks slingshot, I did clomid 50/50/25/25 for 4 weeks and did bloodwork 2 months after PCT.
My testosterone level was 851 ng/dl and all panels were fine too.

My bloodworks and experiences show me that clomid only for PCT definitely works, so I have to disagree with the article that clomid is a complete lie.
What do you think about these, ron?

Now, I am in middle of 20 weeks slingshot cycle (week 9th deloading to be exact), and this is my first time using HCG during the cycle (week 2-20).

Thank you very much for your help, ron...

----------


## Yellow

> Nice
> 
> one more thing, how was your diet (macros or ratio) for the first reload and what do you plan to change it to for the deload?
> 
> I ask because the results you posted are what I would say a majority of guys are looking for, dropping bodyfat while increasing in weight (I am anyways). Thanks for any advice you can post. My first reload will be just 500 test, but my 2nd will look like your first with 8 weeks of dbol. Just waiting for the shipment to come in!


My diet has always been clean meals throughout the day..

For reload, I take :
1.5gr of protein per lbs of bodyweight, 
1gr of carbohydrate per lbs of bodyweight
0.5gr of fat per lbs of bodyweight

I do lower carbs diet on OFF days / cardio days.

For deload, I take in half amount of protein and increase carbs as ronnie's recommendation. Fat stay the same.

Good luck, man..
You can gain muscle and lose fat on 500mg test..
It's amazing.. Even slow and steady gains...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=asto_86;5201098]Ronnie, I've attached my planned diet for my cycle. I would really appreciate if you would take the time to look at it.

the first reload consists of about 2500 cals, while the first deload is the same, but 170g of protein are removed and an equal amount of calories is added in fat.

The second reload is the same but at 2750 cals.

The third reload is the beginning of PCT and I have reduced cals by 500 from the last reload, so about 2250.

My goal is to put on pure lean mass, this is my first cycle which I have posted on here before with 500 test, then 250 for deload, and 500 test + dbol for the 2nd reload.

As you can see I am a planner, lol...
What do you think? *I THINK YOUR PROTEIN IS WAY TOO LOW! START WITH 1.5 GRAMS OF PROTEIN PER POUND OF BODY WEIGHT EACH DAY, REDUCE FATS TO 50 PER DAY AND LET THE REST BE CARBS. COUNTING CALORIES IN UNECCESARY! GO BY MACRONUTRIENT RATIOS AND PORTIN SIZE. CONSUME 6 MEALS PER DAY (FIRST 3 MEALS PROTEIN/CARBS/ LAST 3 MEALS PROTEIN/GREEN VEGGIES AND HEALTHY FATS). IT REALLY IS THAT SIMPLE!* 

EDIT*** forgot to say that every 18th day is a carb reload adding oats for breakfast and sweet potato pwo *A COMPLETE WASTE OF TIME IMO*!QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, im coming to the end of my final 8 week reload with aas (20 weeks in total). I really believe that this is the way to go and i really thank you for the help. The cycle was 1.5g test and 450mg tren - could you recommend a pct? *yes!* and how long do you think i should wait before doing another cycle *it depends on your goals and whether or not you want kids but 0-4 weeks is good for the hardcore bodybuilder not so worried about having kids and 8-12 weeks off between 20 week cycles is better for the less serious recreational user wanting kids*, do most pros stay on reload-deload all year round while taking pct throughout the second reload phase? *many pros stay on most of the year by doing continous reloads-deloads using 500 mgs of hcg or so every week ,if at that!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> DUDE! sweet peak!


THANKS asto! My arms are actually a lot bigger than that pic shows. I love getting that Arnold type peak. His biceps still amaze me to this day.

----------


## asto_86

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5204946]


> Ronnie, I've attached my planned diet for my cycle. I would really appreciate if you would take the time to look at it.
> 
> the first reload consists of about 2500 cals, while the first deload is the same, but 170g of protein are removed and an equal amount of calories is added in fat.
> 
> The second reload is the same but at 2750 cals.
> 
> The third reload is the beginning of PCT and I have reduced cals by 500 from the last reload, so about 2250.
> 
> My goal is to put on pure lean mass, this is my first cycle which I have posted on here before with 500 test, then 250 for deload, and 500 test + dbol for the 2nd reload.
> ...


lol... i suppose i was over-analyzing it. So I weigh 170, to keep it simple that's 255 protein, 50 fat, 170 carbs. in the deload remove 170 pro and replace into carbs? In the deload do I drop 500 cals as well? 

Thanks again big ron!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Amazing site Ron. I've been on the Internet for weeks and I think this forum is by far the best. You seem very genuine in your advice. I am impressed.
> 
> This is my first time using a steroid . Actually I just started today. Im using Testosterone Enanthate and it was reccomended my first injection be 100mg. So thats what I did. I am by no means a "body builder" however I do occasionally work out and my job is very physical and keeps me in excellent shape. Just always had trouble gaining ANY size at all. So I am willing to make a full commitment to your program but Im not sure how much Tes I should be taking. I want to gain a lot of mass and I am willing to use Tes E on an intermittent basis over the next year. My goal is not to look like a professional body builder, *I WOULDNT WORRY ABOUT TRYING TO LOOK LIKE A PRO ANYWAYS. 99% OF OUR POPULATION CANNOT LOOK LIKE A PRO BODYBUILDER BECAUSE WE DO NOT HAVE THE GENETICS! YOU'D KNOW IF YOU HAD THOSE KIND OF GENETICS.*but to at least gain some mass so I dont look so skinny either. It was reccomended 100mg for 4 weeks then 200mg for 8 weeks. *THESE LOW DOSAGES WILL "ONLY" RESTORE TEST LEVELS BACK TO THEIR NATURAL STATE. YOU NEED 500 MGS PER WEEK TO ACCOMPLISH YOUR GOALS IMO!* I honestly dont think this is going to be enough for the gains I am looking for and also It's a 12 week program unlike your 8 week. What would you suggest for a first timer who is in excellent physical shape and toned just has a hard time putting mass on his body? *500 MGS OF TEST E PER WEEK IS NEEDED, TRUST ME!* Iv'e read all 26 pages and I know you've answered this question more than once. You've stated several times to start with 500mg per week I was just wondering if around 300 - 400mg is a waste of time? *GO WTH 500!* I guess I'm just worried about side effects (mostly small balls and gyno!) *IF 500 MGS CAUSE THESE KINDS OF THINGS SO WILL 300* but am willing to make almost any sacrifice to gain some muscle mass and feel comfortable in a muscle shirt. I am 6' tall and 170lbs in my mid 30's. I think I would like to use Tes on an "on and off" basis. Like 20 weeks on and take a break and then do another 20 weeks. *yes!* Is this a good plan do you think?*yes with 500 mgs of test per week*


above

----------


## Stigmata101

Thanks Ron. Now would it be best to do the tes 250mg twice a week or 500mg once a week? I've been reading other threads and I'm a little confused with all the different opinions out there. I get the feeling it doesn't really matter.

----------


## Maronn

> Wow...
> This method surprises me a lot, ron...
> I'm very curious about this. 
> 
> I'm on the same boat with Mr. Coca_Cola.
> In my experience, I have never taken HCG (both during cycle or PCT).
> All PCT I usually do is clomid 50/50/25/25 for 4 weeks.
> 
> I always do bloodwork after each PCT of my cycle to make sure everything is allright.
> ...




*The question is how your testo level would have been without clomid. Maybe the same without taking any PCT!??*

----------


## F4iGuy

Ronnie, I'd like your opinion on Blood PH?

I know the slingshot diet incorporates periods of reduced protein intake (brilliant). What do you feel are some negatives of being too acidic?

I did a urine test and it was 6.o? I read 7.2-7.4 is optimal? Please advise.

----------


## nevergymless

Hey Ronnie for a PCT , after a 20 week cycle, can i just cruise instead of doing a full PCT . 

Week 1 - 8 test E 500 
9-10- 250 mg 
week 11 - 18 test E 750 MG 
19 - 20 test E 250 mg

____________

I was planning on cruising on test E 250 mg for weeks 21 to 28 - take week 29 off and start my next cycle on week 30 . Im currently in my 5th week , right now on phase 1 . 

I have Nolva , Clomid , Aromasin and Letro on hand. Plan on buying some HCG in the next couple weeks for my nuts for weeks 20 - 24. 

Stats :
24 next month 
6 2 
210 pounds , low body fat ( around 10ish ) 
on my first cycle 
*DO NOT WANT KIDS* 
Training almost 5 years.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron. Now would it be best to do the tes 250mg twice a week or 500mg once a week? I've been reading other threads and I'm a little confused with all the different opinions out there. I get the feeling it doesn't really matter. *Your right in terms of gains-"it really does not matter but estrogen levels will stay a bit lower and you won't feel as draggy the next day by splitting it up into two weekly injections. Remember, test enanthate actually kicks in faster than test prop (but just does'nt peak as high). Thus, more volumous injections can cause lethargic a day or two following the shot and increase possibly increase ones chance of getting gyno if you are very prone. Those who are not prone to gyno do not usually have any issues with volumous injections*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big-ron...please give some opinions on not training what..so..ever..1-2 weeks out from a bb contest..we know you are an expert in this field...


[B]Without writing a novel, because I am too depleted with this show coming up in 5 days, it's definetly a huge mistake to stop all training 2 weeks out. Quite often people look great a week or two out and blow it in the final week or two by making drastic changes. It's best to keep weight training until around tuesday during the final week leading up to the show on saturday so glycogen from carb loading will enter depleted/hungry muscles and not be stored as body fat. Cardio can be stopped around Monday unless more body fat needs to be taken off before the show. 

When activity levels decrease for an entire week or two you can put on body fat and get soft. This can happen without carb loading because less carbs/calories are needed during periods of less activity. 3 days rest before a show is idea for most as it allows the body time to rest and fill out. Too much rest is bad but too little rest can be bad as well.[/B]

----------


## Stigmata101

Thanks a million Ron.......Can't wait to be HUUUUUGGGGE!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> *The question is how your testo level would have been without clomid. Maybe the same without taking any PCT!??*


Quite possible in terms of using clomid because many never use it and do fine! The worst thing about clomid IMO is that it makes a lot of people become very emotional. Clomid is simply not an option for some due to this side effect.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=asto_86;5204954]


> lol... i suppose i was over-analyzing it. So I weigh 170, to keep it simple that's 255 protein, 50 fat, 170 carbs. in the deload remove 170 pro and replace into carbs? In the deload do I drop 500 cals as well? 
> 
> Thanks again big ron!


*Ahh. I thought you were referring to the reload. I'm depleted for this upcoming show on june 5th and must have misunderstood. 

During the 2 week deload you cut protein by about half and increase carbs and/or fats to rid acid build up in your body from all the protein taken in during the 8 week reload. Don't get real meticulous with this procedure as it's not an exact science! Lowering the protein for 2 weeks, whle keeping calories at maintenance level, helps gets rid of excess nitrogen/acid, provides the kidneys with a break from having to filter all that protein, gives the digestive system a needed a break, and sets up an environment for better future gains. Many are surprised to find out how much their energy levels increase after this 2 week protein deload.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*I will be away from my computer for the most part this week because I have a show coming up this weekend. A few days after the show I have to have hernia surgery. The hernia was caused from excessive bulking up in my mid 30's which I will explain in further detail later so no one else makes this mistake. In short, I ate too many large sized meals through force feeding and developed a hernia behind my belly button. In addition, it permanently stretched out the fascia in my abs and this can only be repaired through plastic surgery which is very expensive and not covered by my insurance. The hernia must be repaired as it could cause complications but I am not paying a plastic surgeon out of pocket money to sew back my fascia so my abs are tighter. 

As I am recoverying from the hernia surgery I should have time to get caught up on answering everyones questions so keep them coming. I cannot lift heavy for 6 weeks post surgery so that's going to be tough but I plan to come back bigger than ever!

Take care everyone,
Ronnie*

----------


## Coca Cola

> *I will be away from my computer for the most part this week because I have a show coming up this weekend. A few days after the show I have to have hernia surgey. The hernia was caused from excessive bulking up in my mid 30's which I will explain in further detail later so no one else makes this mistake. In short, I ate too many large sized meals through force feeding and developed a hernia behind my belly button. In addition, it permanently stretched out the fascia in my abs and this can only be repaired through plastic surgery which is very expensive and not covered by my insurance. The hernia must be repaired as it could cause complications but I am not paying a plastic surgeon out of pocket money to sew back my fascia so my abs are tighter. 
> 
> As I am recoverying from the hernia surgery I should have time to get caught up on answering everyones questions so keep them coming. I cannot lift heavy for 6 weeks post surgery so that's going to be tough but I plan to come back bigger than ever!
> 
> Take care everyone,
> Ronnie*


All the best for your upcoming show man! Good luck with the surgery as well!. Hope you get well soon!

Looking forward in having you around again as soon as possible, this thread has been the most amazing and informative one I've subscribed to in years, I always check on it several times a day just to see if there's any new posts and new knowledge that I can learn from you and the others contributing here. What can I say? I'm totally addicted to this thread! LOL!

Don't leave us for too long Ronnie, we'll all miss you for sure. Again I wish you all the best, and God bless you and your family! Thanks for everything!

----------


## 50+

Hi Ronnie,

I wanted to post up a few questions as soon as I started reading this thread but I didn't want to ask a question that may have been answered by reading through it. 1st off, this thread has helped me understand how this stuff works much more than the 2 or 3 steroid books I've previously read. I was originally going to do a 12 week cycle but after reading this thread I'm switching over to the 21 week cycle. My stats are as follows: 53 yo, 204 lbs, 11.5 % bf. I've been working out for 30 years and have only taken a break when to ill to train. I recently decided to finally give steroids a try because I was very sick for the past year and a half and missed many months of training resulting in a major loss of weight/muscle. I just started my 1st cycle 3 weeks ago and am presently doing 300 mg (1.20 cc's) of sustanon 250 every 4 days. Other than the negatives I've already learned about are there any additional concerns I should be aware of being I'm a bit older? I've read a lot of material over the years so I'm please to know that you preach proper form. I've never worried about how much I can lift, I just concentrate on form and going to failure. I do have joint issues which run in the family so I sometimes alter my workout according to the pain that I sometimes experience. I was thinking of adding Deca Durabolin 200 MG/ML on my next cycle to help with the joints. I have a 10 mil bottle, is that enough to use in the begging or middle of my cycle? I also have a bottle of Dianabol 50 MG/ML (drops) that I was told to take 1/2 a dropper every other day. I haven't tried it because I questioned the amount to be taken so I figured I'd wait on it. Can I stack this with with my sust. 250? When one gets older should they increase the amount of steroids they are taking compaired to a younger man that naturally produces more test? As far as hair loss, can this happen on the 1st cycle or is it something that happens with prolonged use. I can't express how lucky I feel I am to have found your thread. I feel much more confident with what I'm doing since I've read your info. I can't thank you enough, there are very few people that help people this day and age without there being some kind of ulterior motive. 

Thanks again!!!!


Edit: good luck with your hernia operation, I've had one many years ago and all is good.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Allright Ronnie after devouring this whole thread word by word as if I was going to write the bible for Jesus, I feel I have my 1ST cycle/ plan down and need your stamp of approval on it.
> 
> But before I do that I am going to remind you on my stats and goals.
> 
> 23 yrs old
> 15% bodyfat
> 150pds
> Have been training for a good 5 years
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> are you 100% sure about this ron?
> 
> I realize that hcg is key to restore testicular function, by mimicking large amount of lh to stimulate the gonads back into producing testosterone , i also realize that our natural lh is supposed to bounce back on its own after stopping exogenous hormone intake, but using hcg will cause some aromatization therefore increasing the amount of estrogen (which known to be highly suppressive). The use of clomid blocks the the suppressive signal of estrogen at the pituitary level so that whatever excess estrogen floating around wont suppress the pituitary into producing lh, am i correct? *yes, but what i am saying is hcg all by itself will work just fine for those on a budget. Adding clomid and nolvadex to the mix is OKAY if you can afford it (ESPECIALLY NOLVADEX) and if you can handle clomids side effects (emotionalism like a female having pms). there are several ways to do pct and some don't even need it but i feel most should err on the side of caution and do a proper pct!*
> 
> also clomid boost natural lh production by quite a significant amount so that our natural lh production will be high enough to take over the job started by the hcg? *yes and no. It helps but it's not needed for hcg to work.*
> 
> the article confuses me because the author says clomid reduces lh and fsh? This doesn't make sense to me? If this is true, then why is this drug sold to treat oligospermia? *well, nolvadex is better than clomid imo as it's stronger. From my research i have learned that nolvadex increase the responsiveness to lh but
> clomid can decrease by a smal margin. This is probably what the article is saying!* 
> 
> ...


above *NOTE: I THINK MY BRAIN JUST DEPLETED WHAT LITTLE BIT OF GLUCOSE I HAD LEFT ANSWERING ALL THESE QUESTIONS...LOL*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I wanted to post up a few questions as soon as I started reading this thread but I didn't want to ask a question that may have been answered by reading through it. 1st off, this thread has helped me understand how this stuff works much more than the 2 or 3 steroid books I've previously read. I was originally going to do a 12 week cycle but after reading this thread I'm switching over to the 21 week cycle. *Go 20 weeks (8 week reload-2 week deload/8 week reload-2 week deload)* My stats are as follows: 53 yo, 204 lbs, 11.5 % bf. I've been working out for 30 years and have only taken a break when to ill to train. I recently decided to finally give steroids a try because I was very sick for the past year and a half and missed many months of training resulting in a major loss of weight/muscle. I just started my 1st cycle 3 weeks ago and am presently doing 300 mg (1.20 cc's) of sustanon 250 every 4 days. Other than the negatives I've already learned about are there any additional concerns I should be aware of being I'm a bit older? I* WOULD INJECT SUSTANON 3 TIME PER WEEK ON NON-CONSECUTIVE DAYS. AT YOUR AGE YOU'LL WANT TO KEEP A CHECK ON YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE AND HEMOCRIT LEVELS.* I've read a lot of material over the years so I'm please to know that you preach proper form. I've never worried about how much I can lift, I just concentrate on form and going to failure. *AND THAT'S HOW IT'S DONE! REPS USED WHETHER ITS 15 OR 6 ISN'T WHAT'S IMPORTANT AS MUCH AS IT IS TRAINING TO FAILURE USING GOOD FORM WHILE FEELING THE MUSCLES DO ALL THE WORK. I SEE PEOPLE ALL THE TIME GETTING HUNG UP ON HOW MANY SETS TO DO PER BODY PART OR WHAT WEIGHT TO USE, WHEN THEIR REAL CULPRIT IS NOT USING PROPER FORM. IT'S A HARD LESSON FOR MOST PEOPLE TO LEARN*. I do have joint issues which run in the family so I sometimes alter my workout according to the pain that I sometimes experience. I was thinking of adding Deca Durabolin 200 MG/ML on my next cycle to help with the joints. *GO WITH 1CC OF DECA PER WEEK*. I have a 10 mil bottle, is that enough to use in the begging or middle of my cycle? *YOU HAVE ENOUGH TO RUN DURING YOUR SECOND 8 WEEK RELOAD*. I also have a bottle of Dianabol 50 MG/ML (drops) that I was told to take 1/2 a dropper every other day. I haven't tried it because I questioned the amount to be taken so I figured I'd wait on it. *I'VE NEVER USED THAT FORM OF D-BOL!?* Can I stack this with with my sust. 250? *YES* When one gets older should they increase the amount of steroids they are taking compaired to a younger man that naturally produces more test? *YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE MORE AS YOU GET OLDER TO SEE THE RESULTS! I FEEL YOUNGER PEOPLE HAVE MORE RESPONSIVE RECEPTOR SITES AND PROBABLY EVEN MORE RECEPTOR SITES BECAUSE THEY DEFINTELY GAIN MORE FROM TAKING STEROIDS THAN OLDER PEOPLE.* As far as hair loss, can this happen on the 1st cycle or is it something that happens with prolonged use. *IT GENERALLY STARTS SHOWING DURING FIRST CYCLE IF PRONE.*  I can't express how lucky I feel I am to have found your thread. I feel much more confident with what I'm doing since I've read your info. I can't thank you enough, there are very few people that help people this day and age without there being some kind of ulterior motive. *KIND REMARKS LIKE THAT MOTIVATE ME TO HELP OTHERS FOR FREE. SOME PEOPLE REALLY DO APPRECIATE BEING HELPED AND THOSE ARE THE PEOPLE I AM HERE FOR!* 
> 
> Thanks again!!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: good luck with your hernia operation, I've had one many years ago and all is good. *I dread it but looking forward to getting it over with. Thanks!*


above

----------


## Coca Cola

> above *NOTE: I THINK MY BRAIN JUST DEPLETED WHAT LITTLE BIT OF GLUCOSE I HAD LEFT ANSWERING ALL THESE QUESTIONS...LOL*


Hahaha! Sorry for putting you through that Ronnie! I even got a headache reading my own questions.. LOL!! 

But nevertheless your explanations are truly awesome and I learned so much just by reading that single post!

I didn't expect I'll be getting some answers for at least until you recovered from your surgery, I still have a lots of questions but I'll leave it for much later once you feel better.. LOL! :P

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> All the best for your upcoming show man! Good luck with the surgery as well!. Hope you get well soon!
> 
> Looking forward in having you around again as soon as possible, this thread has been the most amazing and informative one I've subscribed to in years, I always check on it several times a day just to see if there's any new posts and new knowledge that I can learn from you and the others contributing here. What can I say? I'm totally addicted to this thread! LOL!
> 
> Don't leave us for too long Ronnie, we'll all miss you for sure. Again I wish you all the best, and God bless you and your family! Thanks for everything!


*Thank you! I shouldn't be down for too long. I bounce back pretty good for a 44 year old..lol*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie for a PCT , after a 20 week cycle, can i just cruise instead of doing a full PCT . *Yes, cruising with a low does of test e or test c is the best way to go if you don't plan on having kids as there is no roller coaster ride and it's less expensive.*
> 
> Week 1 - 8 test E 500 
> 9-10- 250 mg 
> week 11 - 18 test E 750 MG 
> 19 - 20 test E 250 mg *(LOOKS GOOD)*
> ____________
> 
> I was planning on cruising on test E 250 mg for weeks 21 to 28 - take week 29 off and start my next cycle on week 30 . Im currently in my 5th week , right now on phase 1 . 
> ...


above

----------


## ricky23

good luck with your surgery ronnie, hope it goes well and im sure you'll do well at the show, pics are looking great! thanks again for all the advice you're giving everyone, theres no way that i would hve progressed the way i have done if it wasnt for your advice - i think everyone has learnt a hell of alot. also you should post up some of your training vids so everyone can really see how impresseive your physique is, ive seen your STS video on youtube and you look really impressive. take care.

----------


## Brad70

Hey Ronnie, you seem to know a thing or too. haha. Anyways im pretty new, and ive read alot of the forums posts and am still pretty confused. Im wanting to get bigger, but not bodybuilder big. Anyways id like some help on getting me started. If your free sometime and could answer a few questions for me that'd be great, this site is pretty confusing and i cant find what im looking for on here. My email is [email protected]. this goes out to any other knowledgeable steroid users as well. From what ive seen the steroid/bodybuilding community seems to be pretty close nit and willing to help, and thats exactly what i need. Thanks.

----------


## 50+

> above


Thanks for your quick reply. My only follow up question is: When I increase to 3 injections per week do I stay with the 300 MG's per shot or go down to 200 MG's?

Edit: How ya feeling Ron, being you haven't been on the board for the last few days I take it you're recovering from the hernia operation. Hope all went well and that you're feel better soon!

----------


## alliswell

PHASE 1:
RELOAD: Weeks 1-8 Test Enanthate 500 mgs
DELOAD: Weeks 9-10 Test Enathate 250 mgs

PHASE 2:
RELOAD: Weeks 11-18 Test Enanthate 500 mgs and Deca 400 mgs
DELOAD: Weeks 19-20 Test Enathate 250 mgs
PCT: Weeks 21-23

After doing all the research i think this is the best cycle for me and i m going to start it soon. I workout 5 days a week, monday through friday and only cardio on saturday.
The only question i have is when do i start taking it and how ( i mean on what days of week and how should i split it? )

Thank you for all the information in advance.

----------


## Archangel.

Hey Ron, good luck with your comp. Above in post #1059, you said this regarding PCT;

"If nolvadex is used stop hcg before using!"

I'm confused, as I thought the HCG, Nolva and Clomid of your recommended full PCT were all run CONCURRENTLY. 

e.g. week 1-2 HCG
week 1-4 Nolva
week 1-4 Clomid

Or did you mean run the HCG for the first 2 weeks of PCT, THEN start the 4 weeks of Nolva/Clomid????

Can you please clarify this please?

Also, I'm still doing the slingshot carb-cycling, but I also just started my first deload, where as I know I'm to cut protein in half and replace with healthy carbs gram for gram. So would I still incorporate the 1 carb-up day/week I've been doing during the reload?

Also, my last test shot will fall on a wednesday, so when would I begin the HCG eod, and also the nolva ed. (I'm opting out of clomid)

Thank you SO much for everything, and I look forward to not only your answers, but also how well you did in the comp. Have a great day, Ron

p.s. Just thought you'd like to know, you were 100% right about the gyno symptoms/anti-e advice you gave me 2 months back, I didn't need the anti-e's AT ALL. I have absolutely ZERO side effects. If I had of listened to 99% of everyone else on this site I would have doubled the anti-e dosage I was taking, and still be running it. What a WASTE that would have been. Thanks again.

----------


## Yellow

Ron,

Wish you all the best for you contest and surgery too....
Hope you bounce back pretty well...

It's been very nice meeting and talking to you in this thread...

----------


## littledude

I'm a huge noob so i have no idea what are reliable companies. am i allowed to ask what everyone thinks about Galenika, Schering, British Dragon and Asia pharma?

----------


## magaton

Welcome aboard littledude. Read all the rules and all the stickies. They are very helpful.

This is the wrong thread to ask your question.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Hey Ronnie I hope the competition went well, how did you do? I was wondering what your diet looked like during the weeks before the competition?like how much protein/carbs/fats and your water intake and what about your diet during the off season?

I know you say to just do straight sets but what about if I'm training biceps and triceps? Like if I superset them is that okay? 

If in ketosis are you still able to make gains in size? You need the carbs to grow correct?

----------


## Jsowell00

Your posts are amazing! Thanks for all the help you've been to me though these forums. I currently have Test E as well as Dianabol -Anabol tablets I am going to do the 12 week cycle, upping my dosage at week 8, like you said. However, my question is, should I up the dose of both the Test and the Deca , or just the Test?

Also, I have Nandrolone Decanoate 250mg/10ml. In your professional opinion, should I buy some Nolva or something to PCT with? I have seen many opinions through my research but I respect what you have to say. Don't mean to bother you, but I'd greatly appreciate knowing if you recommend me taking the Deca along with the Test and dianabol or should I cycle it in at a later time? Also, do I need to purchase a PCT and when should I take it, if so? At the end of my 12 week cycle, during my Deload?
Thanks for the help you've been and the hopeful advice here!

----------


## nevergymless

> Your posts are amazing! Thanks for all the help you've been to me though these forums. I currently have Test E as well as Dianabol -Anabol tablets I am going to do the 12 week cycle, upping my dosage at week 8, like you said. However, my question is, should I up the dose of both the Test and the Deca , or just the Test?
> 
> Also, I have Nandrolone Decanoate 250mg/10ml. In your professional opinion, should I buy some Nolva or something to PCT with? I have seen many opinions through my research but I respect what you have to say. Don't mean to bother you, but I'd greatly appreciate knowing if you recommend me taking the Deca along with the Test and dianabol or should I cycle it in at a later time? Also, do I need to purchase a PCT and when should I take it, if so? At the end of my 12 week cycle, during my Deload?
> Thanks for the help you've been and the hopeful advice here!




RE Read the thread and come back and ask a Question . 

Its a 20 week cycle , with reloading and deloading. Your gonna want some caber for a AI for the deca. For the PCT , read some stickies discussing it .

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

My wife (Kathy Rowland) is the new *S.C. STATE BODYBUILDING CHAMPION!!* I got 4th but should have had been first or second according to the opinion of many including self. I was able to scope everyone out backstage. The good news is that NPC is going to interview me on the radio because I am the only person in the world to have had 10 lower lower back surgeries and be able to do bodybuilding. In addition, all the people running the show (judges, promoters, workers, etc) were super nice too me and my wife so I cannot complain one iota and am still very happy with the outcome. The main thing for me was my wife winning an NPC Champion Bodybuilding Ring. I'm just lucky to be out there with all the nerve damage in my back which has a large impact on my leg development!

Links of pics to me- I am on page 9 and competition was on page 8-10. I got 4th place. How in the world third place beat me is mind boggling. Very nice guy but no definition at all! I would have got first if my legs were bigger but certainly deserved second 2nd place as my upper body dwarfed them. Heres a link to my pics- http://puploads125732.yourproimages....TATE_0203t.jpg

Here's the link too my wife pics-she won the light heavies and the over-all. I am so proud of her. She looked amazing!http://puploads125732.yourproimages....TATE_0999t.jpg Her pics start at 997-1439. *Take a look at her glute striations!!!!*

----------


## FireGuy

What weight class was that Ronnie? I thought the guy that won deserved it and I think the dude who took 2nd (red trunks) was a good call as well despite the gyno in the left nipple. Very evident in his ab/thigh shot. I do think you do have a case for moving up into 3rd. Your upper body is looking wicked but hard to make the improvements downstairs with nerve damage. Great showing nonetheless!

You wife dominated. You need to buy her a ticket to Pittsburgh in July and get her on stage at the Masters Nationals.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What weight class was that Ronnie? I thought the guy that won deserved it and I think the dude who took 2nd (red trunks) was a good call as well despite the gyno in the left nipple. Very evident in his ab/thigh shot. I do think you do have a case for moving up into 3rd. Your upper body is looking wicked but hard to make the improvements downstairs with nerve damage. Great showing nonetheless!
> 
> You wife dominated. You need to buy her a ticket to Pittsburgh in July and get her on stage at the Masters Nationals.


I think that will be her next move(pittsburg master nationals next year!). I was in the middle weight division. I would weigh a lot more if it weren't for my lack of leg development. I train them hard so I am doing everything I can do with them. Yes, I feel third place for me would have been very fair. I've got to have hernia surgery wednesday and its going to help tighten up my abs some. I hope my nerve damage will eventually improve but time will tell. My upper legs use to be my 2nd best genetics behind my biceps. At least I am walking. Can't complain!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

1) type in southcarolina state bodybuilding. http://www.scbodybuilding.com/
2) click on patrick collard studios on right side of page. http://www.collardphoto.com/
3) go to store 2010 state show http://puploads125732.yourproimages....s2=no&groupid= 0&bw=false&sep=false&ckw=false

1st place winner in my division is located at bottom on page 7 (had nice legs but my upper body was bigger)
2nd place located on bottom of page 9 in red trucks (medium size upper body, legs not much larger than mine)
3rd place top of page 8 (I feel I had this guy beat by a landslide as he was smooth as a babys bottom)
4th place I am at bottom of page 8 and top of page 9 (I had largest upper body, quads are cut but need more overall lower body development )

note: Go to thumbnails and on bottom of page 7 #11 took 1st, #14 on page 8 took 2nd and 3rd place (smoothy) is number #12 on page 8. I was #13 on page 8



My legs are improving but nerve damage from having had 10 back operations is really really hurting me about getting my legs to respond. I have lost reflexes in both of my ankles and both of knees, so I am struggling with lower body but not giving up hope. I had big ripped-quads before my accident so maybe just maybe they wil come back! 

Wifes pics start at page 38 and go on and on as there are many. Her thighs are as big as the overall male winner if you keep scrolling you wil find them..lol

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What weight class was that Ronnie? I thought the guy that won deserved it and I think the dude who took 2nd (red trunks) was a good call as well despite the gyno in the left nipple. Very evident in his ab/thigh shot. I do think you do have a case for moving up into 3rd. Your upper body is looking wicked but hard to make the improvements downstairs with nerve damage. Great showing nonetheless!
> 
> You wife dominated. You need to buy her a ticket to Pittsburgh in July and get her on stage at the Masters Nationals.


FireGuy, I want to discuss with you further abot taking my wife to pittsburgenext year and seeing if she can get a pro-card. I will eventually have a shot at doing the nationals if my nerve damage improves. i got the two e-mails below from two bodybuilding judges-

I contacted 2 judges in two different states and both said I should have had second place. That made me feel better because my wife, friends and others thought the same! 

*Here's a quote from one of the judges from TN*- "I would have first place in first place because he is the most balanced and his condition is good but not as good as yours. 2nd place is too damn small. Third place is in good shape for an off season bodybuilder. No way he beat you Ron! Your upper body is superb and condition was superior to all the others competitors. If i was judging that show you would have been put in 2nd place only because your upper body is larger than your lower body. I can see some improvements in your legs since last year and I cannot imagine how hard it is to improve with the nerve damage from having 10 surgeries. Your an inspiration, what more can I can say! You impressed me Ronnie. Some times you don't know what some of these judges are looking at.

*Second quote from a judge in california*-The only way I see that he could have beat you was on symmetry but I think politics or poor judgement played out here . He does not look ready to show. You had more cuts 12 weeks out! If you want to do better showing, you will have to lose some upper body size until your legs come up and knowing you that's not going to happen...lol... I am not sure I would have put #12 even in the top 3. He is just not ready to show. # 11 has a rather complete package, everything flows, his tan is even, and his oil is even. Aside from your legs lagging from nerve damage, you look like you prepared well. Here are the problems I see. Your tan is not perfectly even, your upper body is dark and your legs are a little too light. You have too much oil on and it is not even. Your over all appearance needs to be balanced as far as your tan and oil, if not it takes away from the flow. I really think you would have done better had these two things been in order. It takes practice. You don't want your oil to cause any glaring from the lights. Olive oil is good, mink oil is better. Never use baby oil. 
Your close. you just need to ballence things out now and that's going to be hard with your back condition as you have already found out.
Your diet looked spot on. The Slingshot prep you have been keeping secret is working! I probably would have placed you @ second. Next time darker legs, Work on perfecting the things you can controle. it will make a huge difference. I hope that helps.

----------


## asto_86

Great job at your show Ron!

So my gear comes in Monday, and my first cycle will begin. I've been priming in anticipation to begin at 120g protein, 50g fat and the rest carbs. Monday will be day one and I'll be taking up the protein nice an high at 290g with fat at 50g and the rest carbs at 180-220g. I weigh 170 currently.. What do you think? Here is my diet starting Monday:

5am: cardio
6am meal 1
8oz asparagus
3/4 cup oats
100 g blueberries
13 almonds

7.30am lift

9am meal 2
8oz asparagus
14oz sweet potato
100g blueberries
13 almonds
5oz chicken breast

noon meal 3
1 serving green beans
15 almonds
10oz chicken breast

3pm meal 4
1 serving green beans
15 almonds
10oz chicken breast

5pm meal 5
1 serving green beans
13 almonds
10oz chicken breast 

8pm meal 6
1 serving green beans
13 almonds
5oz chicken breast

9pm: bed

pretty solid right? Trying to stay as lean as possible. 
Thanks Ron for all your help!

----------


## Indian Muscle

> 1) type in southcarolina state bodybuilding. http://www.scbodybuilding.com/
> 2) click on patrick collard studios on right side of page. http://www.collardphoto.com/
> 3) go to store 2010 state show http://puploads125732.yourproimages....s2=no&groupid= 0&bw=false&sep=false&ckw=false
> 
> 1st place winner in my division is located at bottom on page 7 (had nice legs but my upper body was bigger)
> 2nd place located on bottom of page 9 in red trucks (medium size upper body, legs not much larger than mine)
> 3rd place top of page 8 (I feel I had this guy beat by a landslide as he was smooth as a babys bottom)
> 4th place I am at bottom of page 8 and top of page 9 (I had largest upper body, quads are cut but need more overall lower body development )
> 
> ...


I got a question for you Ron, So how does one improve lagging body parts especially legs! because you suggest straight sets and not going over 12 sets once a week for major body parts. if we train every body part in a similar fashion then how are we going to bring up the lagging parts? dont you think little extra volume or supersets or any uch things should be introduced when trying to improve lagging parts? btw i am not refering to lagging body parts due to injury or any such setbacks.

----------


## DocBman

Ronnie,


thank you for all of your help and advice! I just recently got some HCG to run with my cycle you critiqued on page 20 or so.

My question is where should I add the HCG in the blast, how long, and how much??

Here is the cycle example:

First Blast
wks 1-8: 500mg Test E
wks 9-10: 250mgs Test E

Second Blast
wks 11-14: 500mg Test E/30mg Dbol 
wks 11-18: 500mg Test E
wks 19-20: 250mg Test E

PCT
wks 21-24 Clomid 100/100/50/50
Nolva 50/50/25/25

I have Arimadex on hand just in case...

Where does the HCG come into play?? should I drop the clomid if i run HCG?

Also, would it make a difference if I kickstarted my cycle with Dbol for the FIRST 4 wks rather add for the second reload?

Thank you very much!!

Doc

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Sill in a lot of pain but things went well. It wil be n a few days. I am sure i
'' need to make some needed correctins havisg been so depleted the past few weeks,..

----------


## 50+

> Sill in a lot of pain but things went well. It wil be n a few days. I am sure i
> '' need to make some needed correctins havisg been so depleted the past few weeks,..


The post operation pain can greatly vary from one person to another with Hernia operations. I think mine was about as bad as it gets, I actually think the doc made some kind of mistake or putting it off for way to many years was a mistake on my part. Many people that I've spoken with about this have told me that within a few day they were back to normal. I've had some pretty serious operations through the years and the pain after my hernia operation was by far the worst. I hope for your sake that yours isn't as bad as mine was. Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Coca Cola

> Sill in a lot of pain but things went well. It wil be n a few days. I am sure i
> '' need to make some needed correctins havisg been so depleted the past few weeks,..


Get well soon Ronnie!

----------


## Yellow

> Sill in a lot of pain but things went well. It wil be n a few days. I am sure i
> '' need to make some needed correctins havisg been so depleted the past few weeks,..


I hope you bounce back well, ronnie...
God Bless you and family...


I have finished my first deload phase.
I noticed that I lose a bit of size and bodyweight during the second week of deload, is this normal?

If I lose a bit of gain in second week of deload, does it mean that it would be better for me to just do 1 week of deload instead of 2?
Because I once read in one of your post, you mentioned some guy in your gym only use 1 week deload and 10 months later he become a monster, do you think this method will work as well for me instead of doing the normal 2 weeks deload?

----------


## Coca Cola

> I have finished my first deload phase.
> I noticed that I lose a bit of size and bodyweight during the second week of deload, is this normal?
> 
> If I lose a bit of gain in second week of deload, does it mean that it would be better for me to just do 1 week of deload instead of 2?
> Because I once read in one of your post, you mentioned some guy in your gym only use 1 week deload and 10 months later he become a monster, do you think this method will work as well for me instead of doing the normal 2 weeks deload?



Interesting question from Mr. Yellow! I'll be entering my first deload phase as well pretty soon, and I'd like to know about this too, doing a 1 week deload seems like a pretty neat trick, I could get back to second reload sooner, and make gains again, instead of having to lose some gains in the second week deload?

What do you think about this Ronnie? 

What are the advantages and disadvantages of 1 week deload compared to 2 weeks?

----------


## asto_86

Day 1 begins today! Freakin stoked!!!

----------


## Archangel.

> I hope you bounce back well, ronnie...
> God Bless you and family...
> 
> 
> I have finished my first deload phase.
> I noticed that I lose a bit of size and bodyweight during the second week of deload, is this normal?
> 
> If I lose a bit of gain in second week of deload, does it mean that it would be better for me to just do 1 week of deload instead of 2?
> Because I once read in one of your post, you mentioned some guy in your gym only use 1 week deload and 10 months later he become a monster, do you think this method will work as well for me instead of doing the normal 2 weeks deload?


I wish you all the best Ronnie. My father had a hernia operation several years ago, but he waited WAY too long to have it done. He dealt with that damn hernia for 10 YEARS before having it done, and by the time he did have it done, he was in his late 60's. He was very sore for a little while, but recovered quickly and efficiently. He's now 73 and going strong! If he can recover so well at that age, I KNOW you'll be fine in no time. We miss you bud.

As for your Q yellow, I always pay attention to what you and coca cola have to say, as you 2 and I began our first 20 week blast almost at exactly the same time. I am currently on day 12 of 14 of my first DELOAD, so almost about to start my second reload. I noticed a fluctuation of 5 pounds during this deload, normally staying at the low end of that fluctuation. I'm not sure why because my cals stayed almost exactly the same bcause I followed Ron's rule of cutting Protein in half during deload, and replacing that with an equal amount of healthy carbs GRAM FOR GRAM. So that equals out to be the same overall cals. My fat intake stayed the same. What I've noticed is I've actually gotten LEANER during the deload, which is odd because normally upping the carbs tends to accumulate a little fat/water retention with me, especially over a 2 week period like this. My strength has actually increased a little during the deload, at least for the 12-15 rep range, as that's what he teaches to do while deloading. However, I am curious to see if my strength has increased or at least maintained when I go back to the lower RELOAD rep ranges in 2 days.
When you say you lost a bit of gain, did you mean size? Strength? Did you keep your overall cals the same, replacing protein with carbs gram for gram? 
Also Yellow, do you have any progress pics? I'd love to see how you're doing. I'm gonna post some up here soon for Ron and everyone to check out. All the praise goes to that man and his STS system.

----------


## Coca Cola

> As for your Q yellow, I always pay attention to what you and coca cola have to say, as you 2 and I began our first 20 week blast almost at exactly the same time. I am currently on day 12 of 14 of my first DELOAD, so almost about to start my second reload. I noticed a fluctuation of 5 pounds during this deload, normally staying at the low end of that fluctuation. I'm not sure why because my cals stayed almost exactly the same bcause I followed Ron's rule of cutting Protein in half during deload, and replacing that with an equal amount of healthy carbs GRAM FOR GRAM. So that equals out to be the same overall cals. My fat intake stayed the same. What I've noticed is I've actually gotten LEANER during the deload, which is odd because normally upping the carbs tends to accumulate a little fat/water retention with me, especially over a 2 week period like this. My strength has actually increased a little during the deload, at least for the 12-15 rep range, as that's what he teaches to do while deloading. However, I am curious to see if my strength has increased or at least maintained when I go back to the lower RELOAD rep ranges in 2 days.
> When you say you lost a bit of gain, did you mean size? Strength? Did you keep your overall cals the same, replacing protein with carbs gram for gram? 
> Also Yellow, do you have any progress pics? I'd love to see how you're doing. I'm gonna post some up here soon for Ron and everyone to check out. All the praise goes to that man and his STS system.


Thanks for the input on your experience bro! Definitely very valuable for all of us to learn from!

I would like to ask you some questions as well, I'm guessing during your first deload phase you only used 250mg of test per week correct? Did you do one injection a week or did you split this dose into two injections?

Do you noticed any increase in acne during the second week of deload?

----------


## skeletal pump

Hey ronnie great thread man. just wondering what are the best workouts in your opinion to get big and most importantly wide shoulders

----------


## Archangel.

> Thanks for the input on your experience bro! Definitely very valuable for all of us to learn from!
> 
> I would like to ask you some questions as well, I'm guessing during your first deload phase you only used 250mg of test per week correct? Did you do one injection a week or did you split this dose into two injections?
> 
> Do you noticed any increase in acne during the second week of deload?


Yes, my first deload I'm using 250mg/week of test-e. I opted for injecting once per week, as someone asked Ron that Q earlier on in this thread (twice vs once per week during deload), and Ron said once was sufficient. The only increased acne I noticed was very minor, and it began around week 3 of the reload, I haven't noticed any since then because I've had accutane on hand the entire time. I can't really give you a fair opinion on that one. How was your first reload Cola? Hope it's going great for you. I'd love to se some before after pics/stats of you and yellow. I'm gonna put some on soon. Cheers bud

----------


## Coca Cola

> Yes, my first deload I'm using 250mg/week of test-e. I opted for injecting once per week, as someone asked Ron that Q earlier on in this thread (twice vs once per week during deload), and Ron said once was sufficient. The only increased acne I noticed was very minor, and it began around week 3 of the reload, I haven't noticed any since then because I've had accutane on hand the entire time. I can't really give you a fair opinion on that one. How was your first reload Cola? Hope it's going great for you. I'd love to se some before after pics/stats of you and yellow. I'm gonna put some on soon. Cheers bud


Yeah I think it was me who asked Ron about that once or twice injection thing, lol.. How was your dosing for accutane?

My first reload was pretty good even though I only use test 500mg/week, but I'm in week 7 now, and I feel crushed and so tired, and I'm not making any more significant gains, I think it could be because throughout this first phase, i've been experimenting with different kind of volumes, sometimes I went on the high end, and sometimes moderate, I have a feeling I could be reaching the point of overtraining.

After doing all those experimentation at the moment I feel that my body do best around 6-9 sets per body part per week, ronnie also told me last time that he think my body type prefers the lower range of volume.

I'm kinda in a dilemma right now, I dunno if continuing my reload to the end of the 8th week will be a productive thing to do, maybe I should just go straight to DELOAD next week, or maybe PRIME instead since Ronnie mentioned that if feeling burned out then its about time to PRIME to reset and fix everything up again.

At the moment I'm more inclined in either doing the DELOAD or PRIME next week instead of continuing my reload phase till end of 8th week. I have feeling it would be a better strategy so that when starting my Second Phase I will be in a much better shape, and also by keeping my volumes around 6-9 sets during my second phase, I should be able to go all the way to the end of the 8th week without overtraining next time.

----------


## Archangel.

> Yeah I think it was me who asked Ron about that once or twice injection thing, lol.. How was your dosing for accutane?
> 
> My first reload was pretty good even though I only use test 500mg/week, but I'm in week 7 now, and I feel crushed and so tired, and I'm not making any more significant gains, I think it could be because throughout this first phase, i've been experimenting with different kind of volumes, sometimes I went on the high end, and sometimes moderate, I have a feeling I could be reaching the point of overtraining.
> 
> After doing all those experimentation at the moment I feel that my body do best around 6-9 sets per body part per week, ronnie also told me last time that he think my body type prefers the lower range of volume.
> 
> I'm kinda in a dilemma right now, I dunno if continuing my reload to the end of the 8th week will be a productive thing to do, maybe I should just go straight to DELOAD next week, or maybe PRIME instead since Ronnie mentioned that if feeling burned out then its about time to PRIME to reset and fix everything up again.
> 
> At the moment I'm more inclined in either doing the DELOAD or PRIME next week instead of continuing my reload phase till end of 8th week. I have feeling it would be a better strategy so that when starting my Second Phase I will be in a much better shape, and also by keeping my volumes around 6-9 sets during my second phase, I should be able to go all the way to the end of the 8th week without overtraining next time.


I run the accutane at 40mg/e3d or so. How long were you continuously training hard BEFORE you began your first reload? That could play a major role in why you feel beat down. If it were me, I'd go straight to deload if I felt that bad and not worry about doing the final week of relaod. I would deload for 2 weeks performing about 4 sets/body part (in your case) at the 12-15 rep range. Ron might have better advice, but that's my 2 cents. I have a dilemma of my own coming up, I'm going off to work way out in the bush for a week or so, and in 2 days I'm supposed to start my 2nd reload. I can't work out where I'm going, so I don't really want to start taking 750mg/test and "waste it". I'm thinking I might just deload on the 250mg/week till I get back, which would actually mean I would be deloading for 3-4 weeks. I hope that doesn't F everything up lol

----------


## Coca Cola

> How long were you continuously training hard BEFORE you began your first reload?


I took one week off before starting the first phase to prime my body, I came in into the cycle pretty fresh, although at the beginning I was feeling overconfident and so pumped starting this new program, so I chose to do the higher end of the volume even sometimes exceeding the 12 sets limit. Now I learned that that wasn't such a good idea in the long run.. lol...




> If it were me, I'd go straight to deload if I felt that bad and not worry about doing the final week of relaod. I would deload for 2 weeks performing about 4 sets/body part (in your case) at the 12-15 rep range. Ron might have better advice, but that's my 2 cents.


Thanks for the suggestion bro! I'm considering that myself! I can't wait for this week to end, and just ease up on the workload next week.





> I have a dilemma of my own coming up, I'm going off to work way out in the bush for a week or so, and in 2 days I'm supposed to start my 2nd reload. I can't work out where I'm going, so I don't really want to start taking 750mg/test and "waste it". I'm thinking I might just deload on the 250mg/week till I get back, which would actually mean I would be deloading for 3-4 weeks. I hope that doesn't F everything up lol


That's a pretty tough situation, 3-4 weeks deload is too long I think and u might miss out on some potential gains, but then again going all out is impossible too since you're out in the bush, lol, that is a pretty shitty situation, I hate it too when I'm in the middle of a nice cycle, then had to leave overseas for work, just ruin the momentum I've got going in the beginning.. Hope Ronnie can advice you on this one.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I'd like your opinion on Blood PH?
> 
> I know the slingshot diet incorporates periods of reduced protein intake (brilliant). What do you feel are some negatives of being too acidic?
> 
> I did a urine test and it was 6.o? I read 7.2-7.4 is optimal? Please advise.


*NOTE*: I'll keeep this as simple as possible and it sounds like your urine test was okay but there is no one size fits all as mine was 7.0 and was still getting kidney stones! I think gallstones would have been next on my list!!!

*Well, i stopped having uric acid kidney stones when I laid off the red meat/protein powder and reduce protein intake in half by for 2 week after ach 8 wee reload. Animal protein, in particular, tends to breaks down into amino acids, such as uric acid, and this encourages kidney stone formaton for some like myself. They had to blast the last one as it weas too big too pass so I know I had to make an adjustement. I have yet to have a stone since cutting back protein in half during two week deloads, and replacing protein powder/read meat with liquid egg whites. I am not going to overanalyze it I just know it's working for me and some of my other clients who were forming kidney stones and are now not. And one had issues with gallstones but not anymore!!!!! 

Furthermore, calcium carbonate is deposited around your joints causing pain. I think testosterone and other steroids are being used as an escapge goat for joint pain when in reality its too much acid in the body from long term use of high protein. Losing the alkalinity of the body can corrode body tissue and bring forth damage at cellular functions, It can even cause allergies-hence acidity of the blood plasma can weaken many bodily systems. The scary one is that blood vessels can thicken and harden-hence lose their flexibility as a result of all the excess protein. In both atherosclerosis and in hypertension, there can be a hardening and loss of flexibility of the vessels.

Just as omega 3 fish oils ease joiint pain and improve blood flow blood, protein controls the reactions of inflammation, blood clotting, etc. This can stimulate the arachidonic acid present in the saturated fat of animal products high in long term protein: meat, poultry, dairy, etc. An excess of these products can promote inflammatory disorders and vascular problems. So, it's a very wise idea to give the body a break from taking in lage amounts of protein for excessive periods of times, just as its a good idea to give the body a break from high volume training, heavy lifting and using anabolics. Periodization is key!! I also believe in eating an apple and banana a day to help keep things in balance.* 

*NOTE:* THE BODY DOES A PRETTY GOOD JOB OF BALANCING ITS PH LEVELS BUT IN ORDER TO DO SO IT STEALS GLUTAMINE FROM YOUR MUSCLE TISSUE. GLUTAMINE MAKES UP AROUND HALF OF YOUR BODY'S AMINO ACID POOL, SO TIS COULD EXPLAIN HOW AFTER A WHILE OF TAKING ON TONS OF PROTEIN YOU ACTUALLY LOSE SOME MUSCLE AND GET A BIT SOFT.


Furthermore, I wil continue to purchase my protein powder off the anabolic review board but I have also learned that I do not deal well with a lot of protein powders or bars. I mae better gains using whole foods. I add 1 scoop of optiminum protein powder (cokies n cream) only to give my liquid egg whites flavor. Many products are not FDA regulated and you can never be assured of what your really getting. 

Here's a consumer repsort proving my point. i think eating whole proteins keeeps acid levrels down lower as do eating a lot of green veggies throughout the day. Heres the link-http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/magazine-archive/2010/july/food/protein-drinks/overview/index.htm

This article appeared in 
July 2010 Consumer Reports Magazine.
Test results
EAS Myoplex Original Rich Dark Chocolate and Muscle Milk Chocolate and Vanilla Crème can expose users to elevated levels of heavy metals when they consume three servings a day. The promises are enticing. Whether you're looking to shed unwanted pounds, get a quick energy jolt, build muscles, or fight the aging process, protein drinks are being boosted by some supplement makers as a scientifically proven way to quickly achieve your goals. 

The products, sold as ready-to-drink liquids or powders that you mix with milk, juice, or water to make shakes, attract not just athletes and body-builders but also baby boomers, pregnant women, and teenagers looking for a shortcut to a buff body. 

Some ads say that protein supplements, in flavors such as strawberry and vanilla cream, can be a nutritious and time-saving snack or meal replacement. 

Marketing for Energy First Pro Energy Whey Protein Isolate says the protein supplement is "ideal" for pregnant women and growing children, and also offers this promise for aging adults who use it: "You will rarely if ever be sick and you will begin to look and feel years younger." 

In a testimonial for BSN Lean Dessert Protein Shake, "fitness celebrity" Jennifer Nicole Lee says, "Being a busy mom with 12-hour workdays, I rely upon my Lean Dessert Protein to get adequate amounts of protein without wasting time on creating complex meals ...." 

Another product, Muscle Milk, boasts on its website: "Designed after one of nature's most balanced foods: human mother's milk ...." 

But our investigation, including tests at an outside laboratory of 15 protein drinks, a review of government documents, and interviews with health and fitness experts and consumers, found most people already get enough protein, and there are far better and cheaper ways to add more if it's needed. Some protein drinks can even pose health risks, including exposure to potentially harmful heavy metals, if consumed frequently. All drinks in our tests had at least one sample containing one or more of the following contaminants: arsenic, cadmium, lead, and mercury. Those metals can have toxic effects on several organs in the body. 
*NOTE:* I got some nasty protein about 5 years ago with mildew in it. Come to find out they knew of the problem and sold it to everyone anyways!!!! Just be choosy and rely mostly on food. Use the protein powder to add flavor to the egg whites not as meal replacers as you will come out ahead in muscle gains. Egg whites are the perfect protein IMO! I just hope our fishing industry isn't being destroyed by the oil spill because cod and egg whites are my two staples for getting hard.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> The post operation pain can greatly vary from one person to another with Hernia operations. I think mine was about as bad as it gets, I actually think the doc made some kind of mistake or putting it off for way to many years was a mistake on my part. Many people that I've spoken with about this have told me that within a few day they were back to normal. I've had some pretty serious operations through the years and the pain after my hernia operation was by far the worst. I hope for your sake that yours isn't as bad as mine was. Hope you feel better soon.


Definetly in pain and my throat is absolutely killing me. I think they jerked the respirator out of my throat and cut it pretty bad. I CAN ONLY EAT ICE CREAM AND SUCH WHICH IS GETTING OLD AND EVEN THAT BURNS! I GO SEE THE DOC TOMMORROW TO FIND OUT WHY MY THROAT IS KILLING ME AFTER ALMOST A WEEK POST SURGERY. MY STITCHES ARE ITCHING LIKE POISON IVY. I GUESS YOU COULD SAY I AM MISERABLE ABOUT NOW!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5221693]I wish you all the best Ronnie. My father had a hernia operation several years ago, but he waited WAY too long to have it done. He dealt with that damn hernia for 10 YEARS before having it done, and by the time he did have it done, he was in his late 60's. He was very sore for a little while, but recovered quickly and efficiently. He's now 73 and going strong! If he can recover so well at that age, I KNOW you'll be fine in no time. We miss you bud.

As for your Q yellow, I always pay attention to what you and coca cola have to say, as you 2 and I began our first 20 week blast almost at exactly the same time. I am currently on day 12 of 14 of my first DELOAD, so almost about to start my second reload. I noticed a fluctuation of 5 pounds during this deload, normally staying at the low end of that fluctuation. I'm not sure why because my cals stayed almost exactly the same bcause I followed Ron's rule of cutting Protein in half during deload, and replacing that with an equal amount of healthy carbs GRAM FOR GRAM. *(JUST WATER WEIGHT)*So that equals out to be the same overall cals. My fat intake stayed the same. What I've noticed is I've actually gotten LEANER during the deload, which is odd because normally upping the carbs tends to accumulate a little fat/water retention with me, especially over a 2 week period like this. *(I ALWAYS GAINS SOME MASS DURING 2 WEEK DELOADS BECAUSE MY CNS RECOVERS FULLY)* My strength has actually increased a little during the deload, at least for the 12-15 rep range, as that's what he teaches to do while deloading. However, I am curious to see if my strength has increased or at least maintained when I go back to the lower RELOAD rep ranges in 2 days. *(IT MIGHT OR IT MIGHT TAKE UP TO 2 WEEKS BUT EITHER WAY YOUR AFTER SIZE AND LONGEVITY MORE THAN STRENGTH UNLESS YOU ARE POWER-LIFTING)*When you say you lost a bit of gain, did you mean size? Strength? Did you keep your overall cals the same, replacing protein with carbs gram for gram? 
Also Yellow, do you have any progress pics? I'd love to see how you're doing. I'm gonna post some up here soon for Ron and everyone to check out. All the praise goes to that man and his STS system.*I'M GONNA HAVE TO POST SOME PROGRESS PICS OF MY BOYS AND MY BOSS (WIFE)...LOL..[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie great thread man. just wondering what are the best workouts in your opinion to get big and most importantly wide shoulders


*FORM... FORM... FORM!!!! WAIT 2-3 MINUTES BETWEEN WORK SETS!

1: SEATED DUMBBELL PRESSES OR HAMMER STRENGTH UNI-LATERAL MACHINE PRESS FOR BUILDING FRONT AND SIDE DELTS. 4 SETS TO FAILURE BUT ONLY 3 IS NEEDED WHEN CUTTING DOWN.

2: UNI-LATERAL LEANING LATERAL RAISES SITTING ON ABOUT A 60 DEGREE INCLINE BENCH OR LEANING UNILATERAL (ONE ARM AT A TIME) LATERAL RAISES. dO THEM ONE ARM AT TIME TAKES OUT SOME OF THE TRAPS AND REALLLY TORQUES THOSE SIDE DELTOIDS THAT GIVES YOU THAT CAPPPED LOOKED. 99% OF MOST PEOPLE THROW THE WEIGHT INSTREAD OF LIFTING IT UNDER CONTROL AND WONDER WHY THEY HAVE JOINT PAIN AND LACKING SHOULDER DEVELOPMENT!?!? 4 SETS TO FAILURE BUT ONLY 3 IS NEEDED WHEN CUTTING DOWN 

3: REVERSE FLYES USING A CABLE STATION. kEEP HANDS SHOULD WIDTH!
4 SETS TO FAILURE BUT ONLY 3 IS NEEDED WHEN CUTTING DOWN*

NOTE: YOU MIGHT FIND THAT ONLY 3 SETS PER EXERCISE IS ENOUGH WHILE TRYING TO GROW!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the input on your experience bro! Definitely very valuable for all of us to learn from!
> 
> I would like to ask you some questions as well, I'm guessing during your first deload phase you only used 250mg of test per week correct? Did you do one injection a week or did you split this dose into two injections?
> 
> Do you noticed any increase in acne during the second week of deload?


With any type of hormonal fluctuations (whether it be an increase or decrease) comes a bit of acne for many.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Day 1 begins today! Freakin stoked!!!


Looking forward to watching you progress. Your lower abs are already freaky as all get out...lol

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> yeah i think it was me who asked ron about that once or twice injection thing, lol.. How was your dosing for accutane?
> 
> My first reload was pretty good even though i only use test 500mg/week, but i'm in week 7 now, and i feel crushed and so tired, and i'm not making any more significant gains, i think it could be because throughout this first phase, i've been experimenting with different kind of volumes, sometimes i went on the high end, and sometimes moderate, i have a feeling i could be reaching the point of overtraining.
> 
> After doing all those experimentation at the moment i feel that my body do best around 6-9 sets per body part per week, ronnie also told me last time that he think my body type prefers the lower range of volume.
> 
> I'm kinda in a dilemma right now, i dunno if continuing my reload to the end of the 8th week will be a productive thing to do, maybe i should just go straight to deload next week, or maybe prime instead since ronnie mentioned that if feeling burned out then its about time to prime to reset and fix everything up again.
> 
> At the moment i'm more inclined in either doing the deload or prime next week instead of continuing my reload phase till end of 8th week. I have feeling it would be a better strategy so that when starting my second phase i will be in a much better shape, and also by keeping my volumes around 6-9 sets during my second phase, i should be able to go all the way to the end of the 8th week without overtraining next time.*warren branch only does 8 intense work sets for his mammoth chest. I know it's hard to believe but it's true. More is not always better! Smarter work is key!*


above

----------


## Archangel.

Great to see you back Ron! Hope all is well.

I asked you a Q on page 27, but I'll just repost it here, cause It's prob a pain in the ass playing catch up to all of our questions:

Hey Ron, good luck with your comp. Above in post #1059, you said this regarding PCT;

"If nolvadex is used stop hcg before using!"

I'm confused, as I thought the HCG, Nolva and Clomid of your recommended full PCT were all run CONCURRENTLY. 

e.g. week 1-2 HCG
week 1-4 Nolva
week 1-4 Clomid

Or did you mean run the HCG for the first 2 weeks of PCT, THEN start the 4 weeks of Nolva/Clomid????

Can you please clarify this please?

Also, I'm still doing the slingshot carb-cycling, but I also just started my first deload, where as I know I'm to cut protein in half and replace with healthy carbs gram for gram. So would I still incorporate the 1 carb-up day/week I've been doing during the reload?

Also, my last test shot will fall on a wednesday, so when would I begin the HCG eod, and also the nolva ed. (I'm opting out of clomid)

Thank you SO much for everything, and I look forward to not only your answers, but also how well you did in the comp. Have a great day, Ron

p.s. Just thought you'd like to know, you were 100% right about the gyno symptoms/anti-e advice you gave me 2 months back, I didn't need the anti-e's AT ALL. I have absolutely ZERO side effects. If I had of listened to 99% of everyone else on this site I would have doubled the anti-e dosage I was taking, and still be running it. What a WASTE that would have been. Thanks again. 

Also, I'm going off to work in the bush for a week, so there's NO way to work out there. This is right at the tie I'm supposed to begin my 2nd reload, SO should I just deload for one more week, making it a total of 3 weeks deloading, then hit up my reload when I return? Or what would you suggest? I just think it would be a waste to start reloading with 750mg test and not train properly, and I don't want to PCT yet, cause I'll be back in a week. Iwill however be doing some semi-intense work/cardio. I'm leaving tomorrow so I hope you see this soon, thanks

----------


## Archangel.

For all those that care, and as a testament to Ron's training techniques and advice, I am posting my 10 week before and after pics (halfway through 20 week blast) I utilaized Ron's carb-cycling approach during this time, and am 12 pounds heavier in the after pics and WAY stronger. Thanks for everything Ron, hope you like the pics

----------


## 50+

> For all those that care, and as a testament to Ron's training techniques and advice, I am posting my 10 week before and after pics (halfway through 20 week blast) I utilaized Ron's carb-cycling approach during this time, and am 12 pounds heavier in the after pics and WAY stronger. Thanks for everything Ron, hope you like the pics


Nice progress!! I'm on my 5th week and my progress is similar to yours. After 30 years of training I've made my best gains ever with Ronnies training method. This is my 1st cycle also, I've always trained natural but I still had a decent base to start with. I wish I had taken some before pics but even without them the difference is very noticeable to me and everybody that knows me. My son keeps saying to me, damn, it looks like you've been taking roids. LOL I've told no one what I'm up to.

----------


## 50+

> Definetly in pain and my throat is absolutely killing me. I think they jerked the respirator out of my throat and cut it pretty bad. I CAN ONLY EAT ICE CREAM AND SUCH WHICH IS GETTING OLD AND EVEN THAT BURNS! I GO SEE THE DOC TOMMORROW TO FIND OUT WHY MY THROAT IS KILLING ME AFTER ALMOST A WEEK POST SURGERY. MY STITCHES ARE ITCHING LIKE POISON IVY. I GUESS YOU COULD SAY I AM MISERABLE ABOUT NOW!!!!



I can't remember which operation it was but at the end of one of them I woke up from the anesthesia with the tube still in my throat. Because I was still out of it I didn't know what the fvck was going on, I thought I was drowning or something. I started flailing my arms around and when they finally noticed what had happened they yanked the tube out of my throat. Being that the damn thing is coiled it severely bruised my throat. It was very sore and uncomfortable for about 2 weeks. Hopefully yours will feel better soon! How's the pain in the area of the cut?

You had recommended that I inject 3 times a week instead of 2. Should I do less per shot to maintain the same quantity or did you mean to up the quantity. I am presently doing 200 mg. (sust.) per shot 3 times per week. 

On July 2nd I'm scheduled to get an epidural to hopefully help my back pain. do I need to be concerned with going under anesthesia while on steroids ? 

Thanks and hope your feeling better soon.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great to see you back ron! Hope all is well.
> 
> I asked you a q on page 27, but i'll just repost it here, cause it's prob a pain in the ass playing catch up to all of our questions:
> 
> Hey ron, good luck with your comp. Above in post #1059, you said this regarding pct;
> 
> "if nolvadex is used stop hcg before using!"
> 
> i'm confused, as i thought the hcg, nolva and clomid of your recommended full pct were all run concurrently. *(that was a mis rint due to me being low on glycogen levels for my show. Nolva and hcg are always ran together if in fact nolva is used with HCG!!!! I'm not feeling too good so i'm throwing in the towel right here for today.)*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Guys we are beating a dead horse with all the PCT questions. I think I have answered about all that can be said on that particular topic. So please, let's move on to bigger and better things. 

I don't mean to be rude but I'm getting burned out with it and it's beginning to be a huge waste of time. So, let's stick to discussing things of more substance okay.

THANK YOU!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I got a question for you Ron, So how does one improve lagging body parts especially legs! because you suggest straight sets and not going over 12 sets once a week for major body parts. if we train every body part in a similar fashion then how are we going to bring up the lagging parts? dont you think little extra volume or supersets or any uch things should be introduced when trying to improve lagging parts? btw i am not refering to lagging body parts due to injury or any such setbacks.


]. *NOW THESE ARE THE KIND OF QUESTIONS WE NEED MORE OF...NO MORE PCT PLEASE!!!!) Accupunture can help nerve damage sometimes (i'll try it some this winter to see if it can improve the signal to make my legs grow again. Now my legs have improved but not what they should have. I'll show everyone pics when they get here by mail. My legs do not fire as hard or as long as they use to before by back fusions. I have lost some reflexes in my ankles and knees but they have improved immensley. I used to get foot drop real bad but thnak the good Lord that left! My physique has changed so much that the nurses and my main doctor broke down and cried when they saw me last. They couldn't not believe it!!!) I am the only person in the world to be able to work and "walk" on a bodybuilding stage after 10 major lower back operations. I have turned a disability into an ability with the help of God and hard work. I have been blessed beyond measure.

I plan to do 6 sets twice a week for my thighs as opposed to 12 sets once a week because my quads stop losing their ability to fire with full force much faster than my uninjured muscle groups. I will do one heavy session (6-8 reps) and one light sesssion (12-15 reps). I'll do 4 sets twice a week for hams and calves. If a muscle cannot be trained to failure then extra sets past 12 could help but super sets are a waste of time IMO. This is one area that DOGGCRAPP (DANTE TRUDEL) and I agree on. He believes that less sets but more frequent training sessions brings forth more growth phases. I agree with him on this point regarding my legs and also in using this method to break training plateaus but 99% of all bodybuilders train each muscle group only once a week as a baseline for a reason-it's the most productive way to train as it provides better recovery, pumps, etc. However,everyone should train each muscle twice a week from time to time for 10 week phases to shock the muscles.* [/B]

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> For all those that care, and as a testament to Ron's training techniques and advice, I am posting my 10 week before and after pics (halfway through 20 week blast) I utilaized Ron's carb-cycling approach during this time, and am 12 pounds heavier in the after pics and WAY stronger. Thanks for everything Ron, hope you like the pics


Honestly, you don't even look like the same person. You can brag on yourself now. Just don't get the bighead..lol

----------


## chrisx

Hey Ronnie is it ok to take Creatine while blasting?? I'm all natural now but I seem to get good results with NO xplode and Cellmass which is why I'm asking. Sorry if you have already covered this but I have read every post up to p. 13 and have yet to run into it. Thanx bro your the damn best for helping us all out

----------


## chrisx

> For all those that care, and as a testament to Ron's training techniques and advice, I am posting my 10 week before and after pics (halfway through 20 week blast) I utilaized Ron's carb-cycling approach during this time, and am 12 pounds heavier in the after pics and WAY stronger. Thanks for everything Ron, hope you like the pics


Damn Arch congrats on your newfound mass! Which cycle did you run and was it your first? I will be starting my first soon and am a litlle nervous about getting started it's good to see what I can look forward to if I do things right. Again bro good job

----------


## chrisx

Ron if you don't mind confirming a source I tried to pm you with no avail it will be my first cycle so just want to make sure the stuff is legit if not I understand

----------


## chrisx

Arch what's your back routine like?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> 
> thank you for all of your help and advice! I just recently got some HCG to run with my cycle you critiqued on page 20 or so.
> 
> My question is where should I add the HCG in the blast, how long, and how much??*I would only run HCG during reloads if you wanted to keep ball size. 250 twice a week or 500 once a week is good.* Here is the cycle example:
> 
> First Blast
> wks 1-8: 500mg Test E
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> 
> thank you for all of your help and advice! I just recently got some HCG to run with my cycle you critiqued on page 20 or so.
> 
> My question is where should I add the HCG in the blast, how long, and how much??*I would only run HCG during reloads if you wanted to keep ball size. 250 twice a week or 500 once a week is good. Many just use it post tehir 20 week cycle or so.*Here is the cycle example:
> 
> First Blast
> wks 1-8: 500mg Test E
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron if you don't mind confirming a source I tried to pm you with no avail it will be my first cycle so just want to make sure the stuff is legit if not I understand


please re-send me a pm I did not get it!

----------


## Coca Cola

> For all those that care, and as a testament to Ron's training techniques and advice, I am posting my 10 week before and after pics (halfway through 20 week blast) I utilaized Ron's carb-cycling approach during this time, and am 12 pounds heavier in the after pics and WAY stronger. Thanks for everything Ron, hope you like the pics


Thats an awesome progress!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=50+;5224260]I can't remember which operation it was but at the end of one of them I woke up from the anesthesia with the tube still in my throat. Because I was still out of it I didn't know what the fvck was going on, I thought I was drowning or something. I started flailing my arms around and when they finally noticed what had happened they yanked the tube out of my throat. Being that the damn thing is coiled it severely bruised my throat. It was very sore and uncomfortable for about 2 weeks. Hopefully yours will feel better soon! How's the pain in the area of the cut?


> I can't remember which operation it was but at the end of one of them I woke up from the anesthesia with the tube still in my throat. Because I was still out of it I didn't know what the fvck was going on, I thought I was drowning or something. I started flailing my arms around and when they finally noticed what had happened they yanked the tube out of my throat. Being that the damn thing is coiled it severely bruised my throat. It was very sore and uncomfortable for about 2 weeks. Hopefully yours will feel better soon! How's the pain in the area of the cut?* My throat hurts where it is cut and my wife just took my temp and it was 100 after taking 3 tylenol so it appears I have caught strep throat which is adding on to the throat pain. The incision of the hernia itches and is sore because I had an allergic reaction to the tape. I'll be glad when this is over with. The worst pain was during the first 3 days post surgery. Everytime I went to piss it was like I was being shot with a automatic nail gun in my abs, balls and dick all at once. It was like peeing on an electric fence!!! That was some serious pain right there and the doctor gave me no warning whatsover. I told her today-"[*U]THANKS A LOT FOR THE WARNING DOC!" [/U]You had recommended that I inject 3 times a week instead of 2. Should I do less per shot to maintain the same quantity or did you mean to up the quantity. I am presently doing 200 mg. (sust.) per shot 3 times per week. *I THINK 200 MGS 3 TIMES PER WEEK IS WHERE YOU NEED TO BE.*
> On July 2nd I'm scheduled to get an epidural to hopefully help my back pain. do I need to be concerned with going under anesthesia while on steroids ? *THEY GENERALLY GIVE YOU A SHOT OF BLOOD THINNER NOW BEFORE GOING UNDER BUT GIVING BLOOD AT THE LOCAL BLOOD BANK TO THIN OUT BLOOD A WEEK PRIOR IS A GOOD STRATEGY.* 
> Thanks and hope your feeling better soon.


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie is it ok to take creatine while blasting?? *yes you can use creatine but it's not needed if taking steroids as cp levels are pretty much maxed out at that point* i'm all natural now but i seem to get good results with no xplode and cellmass which is why i'm asking. Sorry if you have already covered this but i have read every post up to p. 13 and have yet to run into it. Thanx bro your the damn best for helping us all out


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Quess who this couple is on the front of last weeks sports section?


Go to facebook for much better picture- http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...49&id=60606709

----------


## Yellow

> Quess who this couple is on the front of last weeks sports section?
> 
> 
> Go to facebook for much better picture- http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...49&id=60606709


Wow..
That's great man..

----------


## Indian Muscle

> ]. *NOW THESE ARE THE KIND OF QUESTIONS WE NEED MORE OF...NO MORE PCT PLEASE!!!!) Accupunture can help nerve damage sometimes (i'll try it some this winter to see if it can improve the signal to make my legs grow again. Now my legs have improved but not what they should have. I'll show everyone pics when they get here by mail. My legs do not fire as hard or as long as they use to before by back fusions. I have lost some reflexes in my ankles and knees but they have improved immensley. I used to get foot drop real bad but thnak the good Lord that left! My physique has changed so much that the nurses and my main doctor broke down and cried when they saw me last. They couldn't not believe it!!!) I am the only person in the world to be able to work and "walk" on a bodybuilding stage after 10 major lower back operations. I have turned a disability into an ability with the help of God and hard work. I have been blessed beyond measure.
> 
> I plan to do 6 sets twice a week for my thighs as opposed to 12 sets once a week because my quads stop losing their ability to fire with full force much faster than my uninjured muscle groups. I will do one heavy session (6-8 reps) and one light sesssion (12-15 reps). I'll do 4 sets twice a week for hams and calves. If a muscle cannot be trained to failure then extra sets past 12 could help but super sets are a waste of time IMO. This is one area that DOGGCRAPP (DANTE TRUDEL) and I agree on. He believes that less sets but more frequent training sessions brings forth more growth phases. I agree with him on this point regarding my legs and also in using this method to break training plateaus but 99% of all bodybuilders train each muscle group only once a week as a baseline for a reason-it's the most productive way to train as it provides better recovery, pumps, etc. However,everyone should train each muscle twice a week from time to time for 10 week phases to shock the muscles.* [/B]


Thanks for the reply Ron, You are an INSPIRATION! I develop this lower back pain while doing squats and such exercises and at times hate those exercises so much, but after knowing about your injuries and your urge to go on no matter what i believe i am in a much much better position and can do a lot more. Now its time for another question  :Smilie: 

1st Cycle for 8 wks(around six months ago) - 500mg Sust and 200 mg Deca per week

2nd Cycle - Currently in week 7 and following slingshot training - 500mg Test Enanthate and 300 mg Deca per week. After the current 8 week reload i will be doing 2 weeks of deload and again 8 weeks of reload, now my question is should i increase my dosage of Test E to 750 mg per week keeping Deca at 300mg? is it fine to use Deca & Test E again or do you think i should change something?

----------


## dr intensity

hey ronnie, 
i am 5 feet 8 inches 225 at 11 percent and right now on PCT.
it wud be really nice of you to see my plan for my 20 weeks mass gaining diet and drug cycle. 
my goal is to gain upto 15 quality pounds in these 20 weeks.


my plan for the next mass gaining:- is Drug cycle.(start after 6 weeks)
750mg test + 400mg deca for 8 weeks reload 
2 weeks deload 200mg test/week
1250mg test + 600mg deca for the last 8 weeks.
2 weeks deload 200mg test/week
PCT.


the supplements i am using now are:-
*HPTA upregulation supplements*
1000iu HCG /week during cycle.
letrozole 2.5 mg every fifth day during cycle.
Nolvadex 10mg*( if needed)*
Finpecia 1 mg/eod


*Cardio vascular supplements*
1. Niacin 500 - 1000mg 
2. Aspirin 75 mg
3. Fish oil pills 9000mg.
4. Ramipril 2.5 mg if needed.

*Anti oxidants*
Vitamin E 800iu 
Vitamin C 2000mg
AO 7 1 tablets

*Liver support+Digestion*
Liv 52 6 single strength tablets
Probiotic 1 capsule.

*Joint support*
Glucosamine sulphate 2000mg

*General Health*
Multivitamin + Multimineral 1 tablet
B- complex capsules Zevit 1 capsule.


my diet plan

1.* BREAKFAST*:-20 eggwhites + 5 yolks + 250ml milk
2.* MID MORNING MEAL* :- 70 grams of whey + 30ml extravirgin olive oil.
3*.LUNCH:*- 500 grams of chicken + 100 grams of white rice (uncooked)
4.	*DINNER* :-:-20 eggwhites + 5 yolks + 250ml milk
5.	*PREWORKOUT* :- 70 GRAMS OF WHEY + 75 GRAMS OF OATMEAL + 30ml oil
6.	*POST WORKOUT* :- 70 grams of whey + 75 grams of Dextrose.


wud aprreciate your input
thanks you
final PCT

- HCG: 2000mg every second day for two weeks
- Clomid: (start 2 weeks after conclusion of cycle) 50mg two times per day for two weeks
- Aromatase Inhibitor: Arimidex (.5mg every other day)

----------


## MercuryEvo

Ronnie, I have a question. Would this Sling-shot method work if one were to only do 1 cycle ? I'm going to be doing my first cycle in about a month and I don't want to bridge and do a 2nd one. I'd prefer to just do the 1 cycle, get my gains and then continue from then all natural. I may consider another cycle next year but I'm not looking to do them back to back. 

Also, Is this sling shot method effective for a girl not using any gear? My GF is looking to get into shape and build some muscle while burning fat. At the most, she may try some anavar (20mg a day for 8 weeks) but that would really be it. Please let me know what you think. 



PS: Can you define exactly what you mean by sets and volume? Forgive my naivety. I understand sets are a specific work out, lets say a dumbbell curl. So do you mean you'll do 12 sets of the same workout? Or 3 sets each of 4 different work outs? And volume is reps? 

And do you start off on lower weight and go up? Currently If I'm doing Biceps, I'll do it like this for example. Please take this workout and edit it to fit your reload and deload structure if you dont mind. 

Bicep work out 1 (alternating hammer curls)

set 1 = 15 reps @ 25 lbs
set 2 = 12 reps @ 30 lbs
set 3 = 10 reps @ 35 lbs

Bicep workout 2 (Close grip curls on an EZ bar)

set 1 = 15 reps @ 50 lbs
set 2 = 12 reps @ 70 lbs
set 3 = 10 reps @ 80/90 lbs

Bicep workout 3 (Alternating standing arm cable curls)

set 1 = 15 reps @ 20 lbs
set 2 = 12 reps @ 30 lbs
set 3 = 10 reps @ 40 lbs


And then I'll pretty much be done with biceps. That's 9 sets total so I'm trying to apply what I do to what your describing. Please help me spec in an example of a bicep workout on your reload and deload plan. Thank you.

----------


## chrisx

> please re-send me a pm I did not get it!


I've tried but when I click on your name to send a pm a message pops up saying 'I don't have access to this page'. Not quite sure how to get around that.

----------


## Coca Cola

> I've tried but when I click on your name to send a pm a message pops up saying 'I don't have access to this page'. Not quite sure how to get around that.


You don't have enough post count (I think it's 25 posts for minimum requirement for PM), I had the same problem in the beginning.

----------


## Archangel.

> Nice progress!! I'm on my 5th week and my progress is similar to yours. After 30 years of training I've made my best gains ever with Ronnies training method. This is my 1st cycle also, I've always trained natural but I still had a decent base to start with. I wish I had taken some before pics but even without them the difference is very noticeable to me and everybody that knows me. My son keeps saying to me, damn, it looks like you've been taking roids. LOL I've told no one what I'm up to.


Thanks for the compliment 50. I've trained natural for 12 years before my first cycle (this one). It's a nice feeling having others notice your progress, so I know how you feel. Congrats to you too, bud.

----------


## Archangel.

> Honestly, you don't even look like the same person. You can brag on yourself now. Just don't get the bighead..lol


Thank you so much for the huge compliment, it means a lot coming from you. I can't tell you how greatful I am for all of your great advice. I used to have a body like I have now in the pics I posted back when I was 19 years old, only I was 35 pounds lighter with the same build lol. I took my metabolism for granted back then and struggled to get back to this condition for the past 3 years or so. It wasn't until you guided me with your carb-cycling diet that I went from that before pic to the after pics in as little as 10 weeks. EVERYBODY at the gym notices big time. My gf is so impressed too. Thank you very much for everything Ron

----------


## Archangel.

> Damn Arch congrats on your newfound mass! Which cycle did you run and was it your first? I will be starting my first soon and am a litlle nervous about getting started it's good to see what I can look forward to if I do things right. Again bro good job


Thanks chris, I worked really hard for it. This was my first cycle, and for the first 8 week reload I ran test-e @ 500mg/week, then 2 week deload @ 250mg/week.
As for my back routine, it looks like this:

Rack pulls: 1 set / 1 rep
1 set / 4-6 reps
1 set / 8-10 reps
1 set / 12-15 reps

Pulldowns: 1 set / 4-6 reps
1 set / 8-10 reps
1 set / 10-12 reps

Machine Rows: 1 set / 4-6 reps
1 set / 8-10 reps
1 set / 10-12 reps

Good luck on your first cycle!

----------


## Archangel.

> Thats an awesome progress!


Thanks Cola!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've tried but when I click on your name to send a pm a message pops up saying 'I don't have access to this page'. Not quite sure how to get around that.


Go set up a free safe-mail account and contact me at [email protected].

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I want to take this time to invite members of this board to my friends list on facebook. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...1490649&v=wall Just look up Ronnie Rowland in Aiken South Carolina if this link does not work. If you chose to use a different name that's fine. I would just like to take this time to invite all my friends on this board to get to know everyone even bettter. Look forward to seeing you guys. Some of the vets are already there!!

take care my friends and let's make 2010 the year we put on more lean muscle mass than ever! 

I truly appreciate each and everyone of you guys!!!!

Ronnie

----------


## MercuryEvo

Ronnie, just wanted to repost this in case you missed it. Please advise when you get a free minute. Thanks!!





> Ronnie, I have a question. Would this Sling-shot method work if one were to only do 1 cycle ? I'm going to be doing my first cycle in about a month and I don't want to bridge and do a 2nd one. I'd prefer to just do the 1 cycle, get my gains and then continue from then all natural. I may consider another cycle next year but I'm not looking to do them back to back. 
> 
> Also, Is this sling shot method effective for a girl not using any gear? My GF is looking to get into shape and build some muscle while burning fat. At the most, she may try some anavar (20mg a day for 8 weeks) but that would really be it. Please let me know what you think. 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Can you define exactly what you mean by sets and volume? Forgive my naivety. I understand sets are a specific work out, lets say a dumbbell curl. So do you mean you'll do 12 sets of the same workout? Or 3 sets each of 4 different work outs? And volume is reps? 
> 
> And do you start off on lower weight and go up? Currently If I'm doing Biceps, I'll do it like this for example. Please take this workout and edit it to fit your reload and deload structure if you dont mind. 
> ...

----------


## ricky23

wow you looking great in that pic ronnie! hope you're recovery is going well. i just have a few quick questions, im going to follow the keto diet dave palumbo recommends in a few weeks when i start a cycle of test, tren , primo and winny with t3 and clen . im also taking your advice and reducing the test to around 900mg and using the tren and other compounds as my main muscle builders/preservers. i took 450mg of tren with 1.2g of test before - im not sure if you remember as you get a million posts on here! but do you think that increasing the tren to 750mg would be about right and what should the optimal doses be for primo and oral winny, should i introduce winstrol from week 4-8 or take it from 1-8? 
right now im still trying to preserve my gains from the previous cycle so im keeping cals quite high and carbs are slowly being reduced during my pct so when i start the cycle its gonna be 0.5g of fat per pound and 1.5-2g of protein per pound. ive always been used to having fast acting carbs pwo like dextrose or maltodextrin but i read that glutamine can work almost as good when on a zero carb diet. and also i read that cardio should be low to medium intensity so that fats are used as the fuel source rather than the protein which can happen during high intensity cardio. so im presuming the cardio should be long in duration maybe an hour a day? would that be to little? i was thinking half an hour upon waking with some ab work then half an hour before and after lifting. i would really appreciate your advice on this ronnie, thankyou.

----------


## Indian Muscle

> hey ronnie, 
> i am 5 feet 8 inches 225 at 11 percent and right now on PCT.
> it wud be really nice of you to see my plan for my 20 weeks mass gaining diet and drug cycle. 
> my goal is to gain upto 15 quality pounds in these 20 weeks.
> 
> 
> my plan for the next mass gaining:- is Drug cycle.(start after 6 weeks)
> 750mg test + 400mg deca for 8 weeks reload 
> 2 weeks deload 200mg test/week
> ...


10 yolks in a day??? 100 grms of protein in one sitting on breakfast and dinner?

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ron,

I started my first Slingshot circle on the 1st of May. So first 4 weeks went great but since than I haven't been able to work out due to sickness (will need another few days before starting again)... :-(( What shall I do regarding the timing of the deload? I think it doesn't make sense to start the deload in 2 weeks but postphone it 2-3 weeks. What do you think? Many thanks!

----------


## chrisx

> Thanks chris, I worked really hard for it. This was my first cycle, and for the first 8 week reload I ran test-e @ 500mg/week, then 2 week deload @ 250mg/week.
> As for my back routine, it looks like this:
> 
> Rack pulls: 1 set / 1 rep
> 1 set / 4-6 reps
> 1 set / 8-10 reps
> 1 set / 12-15 reps
> 
> Pulldowns: 1 set / 4-6 reps
> ...


You use the rack pull instead of dead lift? They pretty much work the same don't they?

----------


## Archangel.

> You use the rack pull instead of dead lift? They pretty much work the same don't they?


Pretty much, but the rack pull saves on your knees. I only started doing them as a means to help increase my deadlift, but I really got to like them. I will be starting sumo deads for my next reload

----------


## chrisx

> Pretty much, but the rack pull saves on your knees. I only started doing them as a means to help increase my deadlift, but I really got to like them. I will be starting sumo deads for my next reload


Arch PM me if you can. I have a couple more questions for you and don't want to hijack Ronnie's thread even tho it's to good to ever be jacked I can just ask you directly

----------


## outkast02

Simply, do i have this right? Basically it's 8 wks on, two weeks with nothing, and then 8 weeks on again? I'm not trying to sound stupid, I just want to make sure that no pct is needed until I'm ready for a total break. How many 8 wk cycles can one do with a two week deload to get the best results and the best muscle gains that can be kept?

----------


## Archangel.

> Simply, do i have this right? Basically it's 8 wks on, two weeks with nothing, and then 8 weeks on again? I'm not trying to sound stupid, I just want to make sure that no pct is needed until I'm ready for a total break. How many 8 wk cycles can one do with a two week deload to get the best results and the best muscle gains that can be kept?


Basically it goes like this:
8 wks on, 2 wks on a LOWER dosage if only one compound is used (i.e. test) One can continue reloading and deloading for as long as they feel is right for them. The more you do, the more gains, but also the more sides i.e. infertility if you NEVER PCT. It's purely a personal choice

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

Not sure if you got my question on the previous page, I was wondering about what are the advantages and disadvantages of doing 1 week deload instead of 2 weeks?

Also which exercise target and builds the glutes better, sumo deadlift or romanian deadlift?

----------


## chrisx

Ron I'm finally getting closer to starting my first cycle and I have a couple questions for you...

1. What's the downside to taking hcg throughout a reload besides the added cost and extra pokings?

2. Do I have to take some type of liver protection (whether it be Liv52 or milk thistle) if I am only taking test c? What about a test/decca cycle OR test/anavar ?

3. In case signs of gyno start to occur, it's ok if I have Nolva on hand instead of Armidex to cure it correct? (I really do not ever want to take Armidex just from what you said it can do to the joints)

4. What is the best needle size for glute injections (with test-c), and what is the best size for pec injections? (my chest is small by the way, I'm a little scared about having to poke their). Also, how many times can I inject in one area before having to switch to another?

Thanx for the help Ron. Like I've said before your the best for doing this

----------


## chrisx

Forgot 1 question Ron...

What is Testoviron Depot? Is that another type of test? I thought it was just test c, test e, and test susp?

----------


## Coca Cola

> Forgot 1 question Ron...
> 
> What is Testoviron Depot? Is that another type of test? I thought it was just test c, test e, and test susp?


Testoviron Depot is just another trade name released by a well known pharma grade brand, it basically contains Testosterone Enanthate .

----------


## chrisx

> Testoviron Depot is just another trade name released by a well known pharma grade brand, it basically contains Testosterone Enanthate.


So it's pretty much a labs own name for it's test e?

----------


## Coca Cola

> So it's pretty much a labs own name for it's test e?


Yes that's right

----------


## Yellow

> Forgot 1 question Ron...
> 
> What is Testoviron Depot? Is that another type of test? I thought it was just test c, test e, and test susp?





> Testoviron Depot is just another trade name released by a well known pharma grade brand, it basically contains Testosterone Enanthate.


Yeah, Mr. Coca Cola is right...
Now I am using testoviron depot 250. It contains testosterone enanthate 250mg / ml.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I'm getting a lot of new friends on facebook so just wanted to say thanks to everyone. I always say you can never have too many friends!

*UPDATE:* My hernia recovery is going very well. The pain is gone but again I am doing no lifting, bending,etc. 

Here's the bad news! I was anemic when I went in for surgery (and still am!) I should have waited about 6 weeks post competition before having the surgery. According to a friend of mine who is an anesthesiologist I was at the point they should have been giving me blood and doing the surgery was not the best idea because my immune was down from being anemic. I wish my surgeon would have cancelled things but this is a learning experience for her as well. 

I got anemic the last I dieted down for a show so I thought taking iron pills a week before the surgery should do the trick because I was told by a friend who works in a blood lab it would work. But, it did not! I talked with a doctor friend of mine today and he was very worried about my condition because I should have already been better with this strong shot of antibitobics they gave me friday morning. He wants me to get back to the doctor in the morning ASP! 

I am running high fevers, breaking out in cold sweats, sleeping most of the day, throat hurts like crazy, weak legged and starting to get depressed from just feeling miserable!!! You know how it is-being sick raly sux...I am eating mostly nothing but junk food which is out of line for me- things like ice cream/ pizza, cheese burgers fries, deserts, etc. I'm trying to get some dense calories in me hoping it will help fight what they think is now two infections. 

I'm going back to the doctor tommorrow to see what they can do for me. I'm ready to get back to work but the way it looks I want be back this week. I hope this is not the case but I know how bad I feel right now. This is alsos the reason I have been slack on this thread and I apologize. 

*Important Note for everyone to adhere to including all VETS:* I spoke with my friend Dave Palumbo concerning this matter and he said becoming anemic after a show is happening to a lot of bodybuilders. This is why he sells mineral water with iron in it. I use to think becoming anemic was from taking trenbolone for too long along with a lack of red meat but now I think it could have less to do with the trn and more to do with combining a stringent diet with any steroid . I'm still researching! From here on out on I am going to be putting most everyone of my competitors and hard dieting clients on some form of iron supplements. I'm taking the time released version of iron right now I got from QVC. My wife started antibiotics as well because now her throat is starting to hurt. Shes on iron as well. I HOPE TO BE BACK TO NORMAL SOON. 

Take care and keep training hard. 

Ronnie Rowland

----------


## Indian Muscle

> I'm getting a lot of new friends on facebook so just wanted to say thanks to everyone. I always say you can never have too many friends!
> 
> *UPDATE:* My hernia recovery is going very well. The pain is gone but again I am doing no lifting, bending,etc. 
> 
> Here's the bad news! I was anemic when I went in for surgery (and still am!) I should have waited about 6 weeks post competition before having the surgery. According to a friend of mine who is an anesthesiologist I was at the point they should have been giving me blood and doing the surgery was not the best idea because my immune was down from being anemic. I wish my surgeon would have cancelled things but this is a learning experience for her as well. 
> 
> I got anemic the last I dieted down for a show so I thought taking iron pills a week before the surgery should do the trick because I was told by a friend who works in a blood lab it would work. But, it did not! I talked with a doctor friend of mine today and he was very worried about my condition because I should have already been better with this strong shot of antibitobics they gave me friday morning. He wants me to get back to the doctor in the morning ASP! 
> 
> I am running high fevers, breaking out in cold sweats, sleeping most of the day, throat hurts like crazy, weak legged and starting to get depressed from just feeling miserable!!! You know how it is-being sick raly sux...I am eating mostly nothing but junk food which is out of line for me- things like ice cream/ pizza, cheese burgers fries, deserts, etc. I'm trying to get some dense calories in me hoping it will help fight what they think is now two infections. 
> ...


Get Well Soon!!!

----------


## Coca Cola

Damn! That is a really bad news man!

Get plenty of rest Ronnie, don't worry too much about us, we'll be waiting around here for you when you get back. I really hope you get well soon!

----------


## ricky23

> I'm getting a lot of new friends on facebook so just wanted to say thanks to everyone. I always say you can never have too many friends!
> 
> *UPDATE:* My hernia recovery is going very well. The pain is gone but again I am doing no lifting, bending,etc. 
> 
> Here's the bad news! I was anemic when I went in for surgery (and still am!) I should have waited about 6 weeks post competition before having the surgery. According to a friend of mine who is an anesthesiologist I was at the point they should have been giving me blood and doing the surgery was not the best idea because my immune was down from being anemic. I wish my surgeon would have cancelled things but this is a learning experience for her as well. 
> 
> I got anemic the last I dieted down for a show so I thought taking iron pills a week before the surgery should do the trick because I was told by a friend who works in a blood lab it would work. But, it did not! I talked with a doctor friend of mine today and he was very worried about my condition because I should have already been better with this strong shot of antibitobics they gave me friday morning. He wants me to get back to the doctor in the morning ASP! 
> 
> I am running high fevers, breaking out in cold sweats, sleeping most of the day, throat hurts like crazy, weak legged and starting to get depressed from just feeling miserable!!! You know how it is-being sick raly sux...I am eating mostly nothing but junk food which is out of line for me- things like ice cream/ pizza, cheese burgers fries, deserts, etc. I'm trying to get some dense calories in me hoping it will help fight what they think is now two infections. 
> ...


get well soon man!

----------


## 50+

Hi Ronnie, sorry to hear about your setback. Hope you feel better sooner than later. I know how depressing it can be when you can't train and you feel like your losing some of your gains. I can seriously relate with your situation. Prior to my present cycle (1 st) I had lost 30 lbs. due to being very sick. It was my longest layoff in my 30 years of training. That the reason for me trying steroids and joining this great site. No doubt I've recovered stronger than ever. Don't let it get ya down too much. Try to think of the layoff as an extended period of joint relief and it won't feel like such a negative. GET WELL SOON!!!!!

----------


## Maronn

> I'm getting a lot of new friends on facebook so just wanted to say thanks to everyone. I always say you can never have too many friends!
> 
> *UPDATE:* My hernia recovery is going very well. The pain is gone but again I am doing no lifting, bending,etc. 
> 
> Here's the bad news! I was anemic when I went in for surgery (and still am!) I should have waited about 6 weeks post competition before having the surgery. According to a friend of mine who is an anesthesiologist I was at the point they should have been giving me blood and doing the surgery was not the best idea because my immune was down from being anemic. I wish my surgeon would have cancelled things but this is a learning experience for her as well. 
> 
> I got anemic the last I dieted down for a show so I thought taking iron pills a week before the surgery should do the trick because I was told by a friend who works in a blood lab it would work. But, it did not! I talked with a doctor friend of mine today and he was very worried about my condition because I should have already been better with this strong shot of antibitobics they gave me friday morning. He wants me to get back to the doctor in the morning ASP! 
> 
> I am running high fevers, breaking out in cold sweats, sleeping most of the day, throat hurts like crazy, weak legged and starting to get depressed from just feeling miserable!!! You know how it is-being sick raly sux...I am eating mostly nothing but junk food which is out of line for me- things like ice cream/ pizza, cheese burgers fries, deserts, etc. I'm trying to get some dense calories in me hoping it will help fight what they think is now two infections. 
> ...


Ron, whish you all the best!

----------


## asto_86

Back in the 80's my Dad was a BBer for 4 years sponsored by Gold's Gym when he was my age. He said he stuck with Test, Deca , Anavar , Winstrol and Dbol ... He only did test once though as he said he HATED it.. he swelled up, bad acne, bloated, felt terrible on it.. I said he prob had a bad batch of it. Anyways, I let him do my first pin, lol.. just thought I'd share.

----------


## Yellow

> I'm getting a lot of new friends on facebook so just wanted to say thanks to everyone. I always say you can never have too many friends!
> 
> *UPDATE:* My hernia recovery is going very well. The pain is gone but again I am doing no lifting, bending,etc. 
> 
> Here's the bad news! I was anemic when I went in for surgery (and still am!) I should have waited about 6 weeks post competition before having the surgery. According to a friend of mine who is an anesthesiologist I was at the point they should have been giving me blood and doing the surgery was not the best idea because my immune was down from being anemic. I wish my surgeon would have cancelled things but this is a learning experience for her as well. 
> 
> I got anemic the last I dieted down for a show so I thought taking iron pills a week before the surgery should do the trick because I was told by a friend who works in a blood lab it would work. But, it did not! I talked with a doctor friend of mine today and he was very worried about my condition because I should have already been better with this strong shot of antibitobics they gave me friday morning. He wants me to get back to the doctor in the morning ASP! 
> 
> I am running high fevers, breaking out in cold sweats, sleeping most of the day, throat hurts like crazy, weak legged and starting to get depressed from just feeling miserable!!! You know how it is-being sick raly sux...I am eating mostly nothing but junk food which is out of line for me- things like ice cream/ pizza, cheese burgers fries, deserts, etc. I'm trying to get some dense calories in me hoping it will help fight what they think is now two infections. 
> ...


Hi ron..
Feel sorry to hear that.

Hope you recover well.
Get well soon man.

God Bless You & Family Always.

----------


## chrisx

Get well soon Ron! (But don't take to long cuz we all miss you here =)

God Bless you and your family

----------


## BJJ

Wish you a prompt recovery.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Coca Cola;5229993]Ronnie

Not sure if you got my question on the previous page, I was wondering about what are the advantages and disadvantages of doing 1 week deload instead of 2 weeks? *The disadvantage of a 1 week deload is becoming over-trained. Remember, you are still training hard during the 2 week deloads just upping the reps on some exercises and lowering the volume, anabolics and protein some. Your body gets over-trained faster than you think and that's why (unless you are a beginner) doing a 12 week cycle of steroids non-stop and training hard non-stop is going to only hold you back. You will hit a serious training plateau after 8 weeks of training all out with volume and lower reps and it takes even less sets as you become more advanced as a trainer to become over-trained because you can push the intensity harder within each set! Training hard for long periods of time non-stop is how you train when preparing for a bodybuiding show to get cut but not to gain mass/strength while remaining relatively injury free (you need that 2 week deload.) We've tried the one week deload and it wasn't quite enough time for full cns/joint recovery).* 

Also which exercise target and builds the glutes better, sumo deadlift or romanian deadlift? *Sumo[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I am feeling much better and get to start back to work tommorrow. I'm on my third round of antibiotics and the sore throat is gone and now it's just some bouts of cold chills and sweats.-my body fighting off the bacterial infection! I am not contagious since I am on an antibiotic. So, things are going much better and I will be lifting again in about 4 weeks.


I have a local newspaper article I want to share with you guys that talks about my wife and I post competition. The backside of the article talks about how popular Slingshot Training has become but I have not scanned it in yet.

----------


## bjpennnn

hey congrats on the article must feel good.

----------


## GrahamHorgan

Hey Ronnie, PLEASE HELP!

BTW the post of amazing info, the best info i see about steriods ! Anyway im new to steriod and i have never took them before and i am woundering about Metanabol Steriods. How good are theses? and wile i seen you talking about how you should be working for the best gains etc. Would it still be ok it i do it a normaly way, like the workouts will be intense as always, but maybe 3 to 4 sets, 15 - 20 reps and in following weeks i would lover the rep range and go alot havier. Im also woundering how hard is it to get a ripped stomach on steriods? Sorry theses maybe sound like stupid question, but i need some good advice, Thanks Ron

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the reply ron, you are an inspiration! I develop this lower back pain while doing squats and such exercises and at times hate those exercises so much, but after knowing about your injuries and your urge to go on no matter what i believe i am in a much much better position and can do a lot more. Now its time for another question 
> 
> 1st cycle for 8 wks(around six months ago) - 500mg sust and 200 mg deca per week
> 
> 2nd cycle - currently in week 7 and following slingshot training - 500mg test enanthate and 300 mg deca per week. After the current 8 week reload i will be doing 2 weeks of deload and again 8 weeks of reload, now my question is should i increase my dosage of test e to 750 mg per week keeping deca at 300mg? Is it fine to use deca & test e again or do you think i should change something?


 *i would increase test to 750 mgs per week during second reload and up deca to 400 mgs per week.*

----------


## Igifuno

> I am feeling much better and get to start back to work tommorrow. I'm on my third round of antibiotics and the sore throat is gone and now it's just some bouts of cold chills and sweats.-my body fighting off the bacterial infection! I am not contagious since I am on an antibiotic. So, things are going much better and I will be lifting again in about 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> I have a local newspaper article I want to share with you guys that talks about my wife and I post competition. The backside of the article talks about how popular Slingshot Training has become but I have not scanned it in yet.


Glad you're feeling better Ronnie. I'd love to read the article; are you going to post it? 

IG

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, 
> i am 5 feet 8 inches 225 at 11 percent and right now on pct.
> It wud be really nice of you to see my plan for my 20 weeks mass gaining diet and drug cycle. 
> My goal is to gain upto 15 quality pounds in these 20 weeks.
> 
> 
> My plan for the next mass gaining:- is drug cycle.(start after 6 weeks)
> 750mg test + 400mg deca for 8 weeks reload 
> 2 weeks deload 200mg test/week
> ...


above

----------


## Coca Cola

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5233065]


> Ronnie
> 
> Not sure if you got my question on the previous page, I was wondering about what are the advantages and disadvantages of doing 1 week deload instead of 2 weeks? *The disadvantage of a 1 week deload is becoming over-trained. Remember, you are still training hard during the 2 week deloads just upping the reps on some exercises and lowering the volume, anabolics and protein some. Your body gets over-trained faster than you think and that's why (unless you are a beginner) doing a 12 week cycle of steroids non-stop and training hard non-stop is going to only hold you back. You will hit a serious training plateau after 8 weeks of training all out with volume and lower reps and it takes even less sets as you become more advanced as a trainer to become over-trained because you can push the intensity harder within each set! Training hard for long periods of time non-stop is how you train when preparing for a bodybuiding show to get cut but not to gain mass/strength while remaining relatively injury free (you need that 2 week deload.) We've tried the one week deload and it wasn't quite enough time for full cns/joint recovery).* 
> 
> Also which exercise target and builds the glutes better, sumo deadlift or romanian deadlift? *Sumo[/*QUOTE]above


Thx Ronnie!





> I am feeling much better and get to start back to work tommorrow. I'm on my third round of antibiotics and the sore throat is gone and now it's just some bouts of cold chills and sweats.-my body fighting off the bacterial infection! I am not contagious since I am on an antibiotic. So, things are going much better and I will be lifting again in about 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> I have a local newspaper article I want to share with you guys that talks about my wife and I post competition. The backside of the article talks about how popular Slingshot Training has become but I have not scanned it in yet.



Its great to hear u feeling better! Congrats on the article, would love to have a read about it!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I have a question. Would this Sling-shot method work if one were to only do 1 cycle ? I'm going to be doing my first cycle in about a month and I don't want to bridge and do a 2nd one. I'd prefer to just do the 1 cycle, get my gains and then continue from then all natural. I may consider another cycle next year but I'm not looking to do them back to back. *OF COURSE IT WILL WORK BUT IT'S NOT A LONG ENOUGH CYCLE TO MAKE THE MOST KEEPABLE GAINS BEFORE PCT. LONGER CYCLES GIVES THE BODY MORE TIME TO ADJUST TO THE EXTRA SIZE YOU GAIN AND YOUR CHANCES OF KEEPING MORE GAINS ARE MUCH GREATER. THE 20 WEEK SLINGSHOT CYCLE IS CONSIDERED ONLY 1 CYCLE.* 
> Also, Is this sling shot method effective for a girl not using any gear? My GF is looking to get into shape and build some muscle while burning fat. At the most, she may try some anavar (20mg a day for 8 weeks) but that would really be it. Please let me know what you think. *IT'S THE WAY I TRAIN ALL WOMEN AND MEN WHETHER THEY BE NATURAL OR DRUG ENHANCED. 20 MGS OF ANAVAR IS TOO MUCH FOR HER TO START WITH AND 8 WEEKS IS CERTAINLY NOT LONG ENOUGH FOR SUCH A MILD DRUG. SHE WOULD WANT TO START OUT USING ONLY 5 MGS PER DAY TO SEE HOW HER BODY REACTS TO THE DRUG. SOME WOMEN HAVE TROUBLE RACHING ORGASM IF THEY EXCEED 5 MGS OF ANAVAR BUT SOME ANAVAR DOES INCREASE THEIR LIBIDO BIG-TIME! THEY ALL REACT A BIT DIFFERENTLY BUT A 20 WEEK SLINGSHOT CYCLE OF VAR IS BY FAR THE BEST AS THESE 8 WEEK CYCLES OF VAR FOR FEMALES IS NOT OPTIMAL. I'VE TRAINED ENOUGH OF THEM TO KNOW! START LOW DURING FIRST 10 WEEKS THEN INCREASE AS TOLERATED AS SHE MOVES FORWARD TOWARDS A 20 WEEK SLINGSHOT CYCLE.* 
> 
> 
> PS: Can you define exactly what you mean by sets and volume? Forgive my naivety. I understand sets are a specific work out, lets say a dumbbell curl. So do you mean you'll do 12 sets of the same workout? Or 3 sets each of 4 different work outs? And volume is reps? 
> 
> *9 SETS FOR CHEST WOULD BE:
> 3 warm ups sets for incline press-refer below to my bicep warm up instructions for detailed description. 
> 3 SETS OF INCLINE PRESS FOR 6-12 REPS
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Glad you're feeling better Ronnie. I'd love to read the article; are you going to post it? 
> 
> IG


Thank you! I sure will. Just give me a few days.

----------


## MercuryEvo

Ronnie, What I'm confused about now is this:

I wanted to do a 10-12 week cycle and then PCT. I'm seriously interested in trying your slingshot method but I was under the impression that you have to wait 2 weeks before even starting your PCT. I saw you told someone else that wanted to do a 12 week cycle to do a 6 week reload, then 2 week deload, then 6 week reload, then 2 week deload. I like the idea of that as far as AAS goes. But how can I PCT 2 weeks after I finish if I only have a 2 week deload? Or do I not PCT until week 17? I'm only looking to do Test E so for example:

week 1 500mg weekly
week 2 500mg weekly
week 3 500mg weekly
week 4 500mg weekly
week 5 500mg weekly
week 6 500mg weekly
week 7 250mg weekly
week 8 250mg weekly
week 9 500mg weekly
week 10 500mg weekly
week 11 500mg weekly
week 12 500mg weekly
week 13 500mg weekly
week 14 500mg weekly
week 15 250mg weekly
week 16 250mg weekly
week 17 nothing
week 18 nothing
week 19 PCT
week 20 PCT
week 21 PCT
week 22 PCT

Is the above what your suggesting? I'm just a bit apprehensive about being on AAS for 16 weeks straight regardless if I only take 250mg a week for 2 weeks. If the above IS what your suggesting then will 4 weeks PCT be enough? OR do you suggest I do it like this:

week 1 500mg weekly
week 2 500mg weekly
week 3 500mg weekly
week 4 500mg weekly
week 5 500mg weekly
week 6 500mg weekly
week 7 PCT
week 8 PCT
week 9 500mg weekly
week 10 500mg weekly
week 11 500mg weekly
week 12 500mg weekly
week 13 500mg weekly
week 14 500mg weekly
week 15 250mg weekly
week 16 250mg weekly
week 17 PCT
week 18 PCT


This really doesnt make sense to me considering that Test E stays active for 13-14 days after you take it. Seems that starting PCT only the following week would be too soon no? Please advise which method is better. Thank you !!

----------


## Coca Cola

Ron

I see some UGL release pre-mixed blend version of their gear, such as Test & Tren , or Test & Masteron ? What do you think of these? If I withdraw 1 ml, will I get the right ratio of each compound for every ml that I take?

What's your opinion on making our own blend of anabolics? 

Like getting 20 ml sterile vial and fill it with 10 ml of Test Enanth at 300mg/ml, and 5ml of deca at 300mg/ml, so that the vial contains 15ml of Test/Deca Blend with a 2:1 ratio? What could be the problem with this method? Will each withdrawal provide accurate dosing (maintaining the 2:1 ratio of each compound for every ml that we draw)?

What are the differences between making our own blends, and the one pre-mixed by the UGL companies?

I've been wondering also, you said to drop the anabolic dosage by half during Deload, but from what I usually see from your recommendation, you only drop the Test part by half, and totally exclude the second compound?

Say for example I'm doing 500mg of Test + 400mg of Deca per week during Reload, your usual recommendation for Deload would be to do 250mg of Test and 0mg on the Deca, correct?

So why not 250mg of Test + 200mg of Deca instead?

Is it not necessary to keep half the dose of Deca?

I realize that Deca has a long half-life, but if we stop it completely then by the end of the second week of Deload the level will drop too low, and if we plan to use it again in the second Reload, it will take longer to ramp the Deca level back up again?

One more question, from what I read Dbol is stronger than Anadrol mg per mg, (i.e 50mg of Dbol is stronger than 50mg of Anadrol), is this correct? So what are the advantages and disadvantages of someone choosing Anadrol instead of Dbol?

Example in a stack:

Test 500mg/week + Deca 400mg/week + DBol 50mg/day Versus Test 500mg/week + Deca 400mg/week + Anadrol 50mg/day? Which one would have better synergy and overall gains in mass and strength?

OR as standalone:

50mg of DBOL Versus 50mg of Anadrol? 



Been wondering about this for awhile but keep forgetting to ask. Thx Ron!  :Big Grin:

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Glad to have you back brother...

----------


## Maronn

> Hi Ron,
> 
> I started my first Slingshot circle on the 1st of May. So first 4 weeks went great but since than I haven't been able to work out due to sickness (will need another few days before starting again)... :-(( What shall I do regarding the timing of the deload? I think it doesn't make sense to start the deload in 2 weeks but postphone it 2-3 weeks. What do you think? Many thanks!


Hi Ron,

would be great if you could have a look at my question as I'm reaching the end of the first reload. I'll start to work out tomorrow again , so I've had a 3,5weeks break... What would you suggest.

Thx!

----------


## diggumsmacks

Ronnie if your going to leave an old outdated slingshot training system, please for God sake delete it or take it down over at Bodybuilding.com . I am so pissed that ive been following that crap then to find out I was doing it wrong because you have the updated version of the slingshot. It an 8 week blast on this site and a 4 week blast on that site. 

Well, shit happens but damn it would be nice to know that the one at BB would have a note in red about it being outdated and to follow this link for the updated one, or take it down. 

I def have some questions about the sts, but so far I havent had any response from here yet. 

If im only taking deca /test 600 miligrams weekly and dbol 140mgs a week (20 a day) when should be my last shot before my cruise. blast 8 weeks cruise for 2. Stop taking short esters during the two weeks and lower my t dosage a little bit to a hrt dose. 

When exactly do i stop/lower my Long estered shots?

Graci

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, after i finished my aas cycle i used the keto diet to trim off bf i gained while bulking (this is during pct) ive done it now for 5 days zero carbs and an increase in healthy fats but ive lost 6 kilos in this time! ive already lost fat and water but i fear that ive lost muscle tissue aswell. so for the next 3 days im gonna carb up, 600-800g of carbs for 3 days and 2 gallons of water also to help store glycogen back in the muscles. do you think this will be enough to help regain lost muscle? 
thanks

----------


## chrisx

> Ron I'm finally getting closer to starting my first cycle and I have a couple questions for you...
> 
> 1. What's the downside to taking hcg throughout a reload besides the added cost and extra pokings?
> 
> 2. Do I have to take some type of liver protection (whether it be Liv52 or milk thistle) if I am only taking test c? What about a test/decca cycle OR test/anavar ?
> 
> 3. In case signs of gyno start to occur, it's ok if I have Nolva on hand instead of Armidex to cure it correct? (I really do not ever want to take Armidex just from what you said it can do to the joints)
> 
> 4. How many times can I inject in one area before having to switch to another?
> ...


Ronnie can you please answer the above questions for me? Thanks alot!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

This is a repost.


Hey Ronnie I was wondering what your diet looked like during the weeks before the competition?like how much protein/carbs/fats and your water intake and what about your diet during the off season?

I know you say to just do straight sets but what about if I'm training biceps and triceps? Like if I superset them is that okay? 

If in ketosis are you still able to make gains in size? You need the carbs to grow correct?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

hey big ronnie....opinions on tall people doing squats....

----------


## dreadthread

Thanks a lot for the information, very good read.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I'll try to get to everyones questions tommorrow. I work long hours at the gym so i don't get to log on every day. I'm sure you guys understand. I will get to everyone's questions i promise and if i ever miss one just repost it. Sorry for the delay.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, please help!
> 
> Btw the post of amazing info, the best info i see about steriods ! Anyway im new to steriod and i have never took them before and i am woundering about metanabol steriods. How good are theses? *i am not qualified to answer this question because i have never taken them. You may want to ask this same question in the main steroid section and maybe another vet can give you some insight.*  and wile i seen you talking about how you should be working for the best gains etc. Would it still be ok it i do it a normaly way, like the workouts will be intense as always, but maybe 3 to 4 sets, 15 - 20 reps and in following weeks i would lover the rep range and go alot havier. *it's best to train with lower reps for gaining size. I would stay around 6-10 reps for an (8 week reload) and then 12-15 reps for a (2 week deload). Alternate back and forth between an 8 week reload and a 2 week deload! 6-12 intense work sets per body part during reloads and only half as much during deloads).* im also woundering how hard is it to get a ripped stomach on steriods? *it's mostly diet and cardio but steroids help some with ab definition as they speed up your metabolic rate.* sorry theses maybe sound like stupid question, but i need some good advice, thanks ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, what i'm confused about now is this:
> 
> I wanted to do a 10-12 week cycle and then pct. I'm seriously interested in trying your slingshot method but i was under the impression that you have to wait 2 weeks before even starting your pct. I saw you told someone else that wanted to do a 12 week cycle to do a 6 week reload, then 2 week deload, then 6 week reload, then 2 week deload. *(no, it's always an 8 week reload and a 2 wek dleoad. Must have been a typo error!)* i like the idea of that as far as aas goes. But how can i pct 2 weeks after i finish if i only have a 2 week deload? Or do i not pct until week 17? I'm only looking to do test e so for example:
> 
> Week 1 500mg weekly
> week 2 500mg weekly
> week 3 500mg weekly
> week 4 500mg weekly
> week 5 500mg weekly
> ...


above

----------


## asto_86

Hey Ronnie, I've got one week in the bag of lifting on 500mg test e. Ive attached my routine as a pdf and would like you too have a look at it to hear your ideas on how it looks or where I could change it up. Lifts are already going up! first column is the week before test, 2nd column is week one. Ill be updating this form weekly just to see strength gains. Gonna be charting body measurements as well. Thanks for all this great info and all the help so far!! Glad to have ya back!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron
> 
> I see some UGL release pre-mixed blend version of their gear, such as Test & Tren , or Test & Masteron ? What do you think of these? If I withdraw 1 ml, will I get the right ratio of each compound for every ml that I take? *I AM NOT CRAZY ABOUT THE IDEA AS I THINK YOU COULD GET MORE OF ONE THAN THE OTHER AND WOULD STICK TO THE STANDARD METHOD THAT HAS BEEN PRODUCING GREAT RESULTS FOR YEARS.*
> What's your opinion on making our own blend of anabolics?* The 2 biggest downfalls would be getting a nasty bacterial infection from being in an unsterile environment and if you get caught they may charge you with an intent to sell.* 
> 
> Like getting 20 ml sterile vial and fill it with 10 ml of Test Enanth at 300mg/ml, and 5ml of deca at 300mg/ml, so that the vial contains 15ml of Test/Deca Blend with a 2:1 ratio? What could be the problem with this method? Will each withdrawal provide accurate dosing (maintaining the 2:1 ratio of each compound for every ml that we draw)? *I do not recommend it.*
> 
> What are the differences between making our own blends, and the one pre-mixed by the UGL companies? *Nothing if it's the same stuff.*
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron,
> 
> would be great if you could have a look at my question as I'm reaching the end of the first reload. I'll start to work out tomorrow again , so I've had a 3,5weeks break... What would you suggest.
> 
> Thx!


*Begin reloading again for 8 weeks!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie if your going to leave an old outdated slingshot training system, please for god sake delete it or take it down over at bodybuilding.com . I am so pissed that ive been following that crap then to find out i was doing it wrong because you have the updated version of the slingshot. It an 8 week blast on this site and a 4 week blast on that site. *(sorry about that. That was a long time ago and what happened at bb.com is that there were so many kids over there who thought they knew it all that it become chaos and a waste of my time. Why they left it up is beyond me? On this site you do not have the immaturity because we keep things civil)!* 
> 
> well, shit happens but damn it would be nice to know that the one at bb would have a note in red about it being outdated and to follow this link for the updated one, or take it down*. I agree*
> i def have some questions about the sts, but so far i havent had any response from here yet. 
> 
> If im only taking deca /test 600 miligrams weekly and dbol 140mgs a week (20 a day) when should be my last shot before my cruise. Blast 8 weeks cruise for 2. Stop taking short esters during the two weeks and lower my t dosage a little bit to a hrt dose. *basically you would run test/deca and d-bol for 8 weeks (this is the reload). Next, you would run only test at around 250 mgs for 2 weeks (this is the deload). Then go back to a second reload using even higher dosages!* 
> 
> when exactly do i stop/lower my long estered shots?*read above info and see if you understand now.*
> graci


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, after i finished my aas cycle i used the keto diet to trim off bf i gained while bulking (this is during pct) ive done it now for 5 days zero carbs and an increase in healthy fats but ive lost 6 kilos in this time! ive already lost fat and water but i fear that ive lost muscle tissue aswell. *I tend to lose muscle in ketosis as well unless I take in a ton of fats and even then my joints start to hurt so bad I lose strength which eventually causes muscle loss.*  
> so for the next 3 days im gonna carb up, 600-800g of carbs for 3 days and 2 gallons of water also to help store glycogen back in the muscles. do you think this will be enough to help regain lost muscle? *Yes!*thanks


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron...i've read of you using the skip load..but...also read of you using the slingshot load..pre-contest before jumping on stage...which do you really use and what's the difference between these two methods????if you can tell use...realize..most people spend cash for this kind of information brother!!!!!understood if you can't give it away for free...

----------


## ricky23

Quote:
Originally Posted by ricky23 
hi ronnie, after i finished my aas cycle i used the keto diet to trim off bf i gained while bulking (this is during pct) ive done it now for 5 days zero carbs and an increase in healthy fats but ive lost 6 kilos in this time! ive already lost fat and water but i fear that ive lost muscle tissue aswell. *I tend to lose muscle in ketosis as well unless I take in a ton of fats and even then my joints start to hurt so bad I lose strength which eventually causes muscle loss.* so for the next 3 days im gonna carb up, 600-800g of carbs for 3 days and 2 gallons of water also to help store glycogen back in the muscles. do you think this will be enough to help regain lost muscle? *Yes!*thanks 

above 

thanks for the reply ronnie. do you still follow the keto diet when needed? in the past ive always gone medium carbs and low fats to cut up but afte researching the keto diet and weighing up the pros and cons i went with this but i definetely regret it. thankfully i carbed up and gained the weight back but do you think that it is possible to stop muscle loss during ketosis or is that down to metabolism? i was watching a branch warren vid and he also said that he doesnt really like the zero carbs approach as he gets way too flat, also i was watching a dorian yates seminar where he said that the lowest he ever went on carbs was 200g a day but then he would carb up for 3 days taking in around 100-1500g of carbs! abit much but i think he must have been taking insulin . 
for my next cycle i was thinking of adding primo t3 and clen to test and tren . i finished 1.2g of test and 450mg of tren for my previous cycle but do you think it would be wise to perhaps reduce the test to around 900mg and increase the tren to 750mg ? i think it may help keeping water retention low and help with more quality gains, what do you think? with this cycle i would reduce the carbs to 300g a day, protein would be 500g and fats 50g (i weigh 240 pounds, probably more cos i carbed up) would this be good for lean gains and keeping bf low?
thanks alot ronnie.

----------


## Archangel.

Ron, I need your help concerning my squat form please. Whenever I try to squat, by the time my quads are JUST about parallel with the floor, I feel REALLY tight in the whole hip region/area, and the only way for me to continue to go lower is if I lean my upper body too far forward to the point that I have sprained my low back because I'm now supporting so much weight with just my low back. I don't know what to do. I've tried widening my stance (helped a bit), and if I narow my stance, it's even worse. I see the powerlifters at my gym who squat a ton of weight be ably to squat down and keep their upper body really straight, so all the tension is pretty much on their legs as it should be. I also tried pusing my chest out and looking sort of upward, which also helped a bit, but it's still not perfect. I'm only 5'7 so I shouldn't have this issue. Is this a flexibility thing?? I'm fairly genetically gifted in the leg department, especially the quads, I have a good outer sweep and I can squat 315 for 6. I can do all this with only training my legs twice a year, but the problem is this makes me LAZY for training legs and I no longer want to be like this. I've been incorporating squats for the past several months religiously, but this problem is really putting a damper on my leg training.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> originally posted by chrisx 
> ron i'm finally getting closer to starting my first cycle and i have a couple questions for you...
> 
> 1. What's the downside to taking hcg throughout a reload besides the added cost and extra pokings? *increasing your chances of developing gyno and if you do it too often for too long you increase your chances of desensitizing your testes-hence it becomes less effective at getting testicular function back on track.*
> 
> 2. Do i have to take some type of liver protection (whether it be liv52 or milk thistle) if i am only taking test c? *no on both accounts as some people (myself included) have an allergic reaction to these herbs and some feel they make less gains when combining oral steroids and liver care products together but some do not. I do know both products make me feel ill but if you choose to use them i don't think they will harm you unless you are allergic or feel they are decreasing your gains.*  what about a test/decca cycle or test/anavar ?
> 
> 3. In case signs of gyno start to occur, it's ok if i have nolva on hand instead of armidex to cure it correct? (i really do not ever want to take arimidex just from what you said it can do to the joints)*you could use nolvadex if you choose to do so but when you come off there will be an estrogen rebound and gyno may be worse than ever. Aromasin would be a better drug to use by itself or for the next 2 weeks immediately after coming off nolvadex to prevent estrogen rebound*.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> this is a repost.
> 
> 
> Hey ronnie i was wondering what your diet looked like during the weeks before the competition?like how much protein/carbs/fats and your water intake and what about your diet during the off season? It was modified as i progessed. I began with lowering my fat intake as i do not eat too many carbs and they cause me to bloat in the offseason. Not sure excatly how many i was eating but i tapered down to around 50 grams per day. Protein intake never changes-6 meals times 50 grams per meal. Carbs stayed around 150 on 5 lower carb days from 8 weeks out and then dropped them down to 100 as i approached 4 weeks out.
> 
> Sample:
> 
> *5 lower carb days
> meal 1: Whole egg and several egg whites/oatmeal
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, i've got one week in the bag of lifting on 500mg test e. Ive attached my routine as a pdf and would like you too have a look at it to hear your ideas on how it looks or where i could change it up. Lifts are already going up! First column is the week before test, 2nd column is week one. Ill be updating this form weekly just to see strength gains. Gonna be charting body measurements as well. Thanks for all this great info and all the help so far!! Glad to have ya back!
> *1. Do incline press as opposed to incline flyes for mass
> 2. For back do pulldowns first, rows second, and deadlifts last.
> 3. Do not use prep set (low reps on isolation exercise) like bicep curls-too hard on the tendons.
> 4. Do not use prep set (low reps on stiff legged deadlifts)-too much strain on lower back. Also do romanian dead lifts as they are easier on the spine than the stiff legged version.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey big ronnie....opinions on tall people doing squats....


Many tall people with long femurs are best to leave squats alone and use the leg press instead as the exercise causes too much strain on their knees and lower back.

----------


## asto_86

> above


Thanks a ton for clearing that up for me Ronnie! Shoulda been common sense for me to see that isolation exercises like curls and such should stay in the 8-15 rep range. Got it sorted out and ready to rock this next 7 weeks!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, I need your help concerning my squat form please. Whenever I try to squat, by the time my quads are JUST about parallel with the floor, I feel REALLY tight in the whole hip region/area, and the only way for me to continue to go lower is if I lean my upper body too far forward to the point that I have sprained my low back because I'm now supporting so much weight with just my low back. I don't know what to do. I've tried widening my stance (helped a bit), and if I narow my stance, it's even worse. I see the powerlifters at my gym who squat a ton of weight be ably to squat down and keep their upper body really straight, so all the tension is pretty much on their legs as it should be. I also tried pusing my chest out and looking sort of upward, which also helped a bit, but it's still not perfect. I'm only 5'7 so I shouldn't have this issue. Is this a flexibility thing?? I'm fairly genetically gifted in the leg department, especially the quads, I have a good outer sweep and I can squat 315 for 6. I can do all this with only training my legs twice a year, but the problem is this makes me LAZY for training legs and I no longer want to be like this. I've been incorporating squats for the past several months religiously, but this problem is really putting a damper on my leg training.


First, I think you are trying to go way too heavy!!! You are bodybuilding not powerlifting! Second, you never go below parallel and especially never lean forward as it can kill your lower back and even blow out a disk! Third, try the smith machine and use a fairly wide stance-nake sure knees do not go pat toes and do not round lower back out. Forth, try placing 5 pound plates underneath both heels when doing free weight squats while reducing weight load and see if that helps keep you more upright when in down position. 5th,Control the descent then push out of the whole squeezing your glutes. Push your knees to the side, and rotate your hips out. 6th, do weighted hyper-extensions once a week to strengthen lower back.

*NOTE:* I recommend knee wraps and a belt for lower back support.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron...i've read of you using the skip load..but...also read of you using the slingshot load..pre-contest before jumping on stage...which do you really use and what's the difference between these two methods????if you can tell use...realize..most people spend cash for this kind of information brother!!!!!understood if you can't give it away for free...


*Yes, most people pay trainer's a lot of money to learn how to hit the stage in the best condition humanlypossible and for good reason! The skip load is very good but yes I do have a Slingshot Load for competitive bodybuilders which has proven more consistent and predictable results for me and those I have worked with. I'm on here to help so I will provide you with the basic concept of the Slingshot Load. 

In a nutshell the Slingshot Load for pre-contest: 

1. Water cut-off is individual. For most they need to cut out all water at 12 am the day before the show inorder to be completely dried out for pre-judging the next morning. It's also done naturally without any prescription diuretics or over-the- counter diuretics like the skip load.

2. Like the skip load you carb up on monday night and all day tuesday then go back to eating normal diet.

3. Unlike the skip load you do not go into the show eating the low carb diet that got you in that condition to begin with but rather start carbing up and fat loading to some degree the day before the show after water is cut off. This produces a Slingshot effect and really fills you out! 

4. Unlike the skip load you always take in a meal like a burger and fries (high in fat/carbs/salt) the morning of the show to help dry out and improve overall detail by using a Slingshot effect.*

----------


## Archangel.

> First, I think you are trying to go way too heavy!!! You are bodybuilding not powerlifting! Second, you never go below parallel and especially never lean forward as it can kill your lower back and even blow out a disk! Third, try the smith machine and use a fairly wide stance-nake sure knees do not go pat toes and do not round lower back out. Forth, try placing 5 pound plates underneath both heels when doing free weight squats while reducing weight load and see if that helps keep you more upright when in down position. 5th,Control the descent then push out of the whole squeezing your glutes. Push your knees to the side, and rotate your hips out. 6th, do weighted hyper-extensions once a week to strengthen lower back.
> 
> *NOTE:* I recommend knee wraps and a belt for lower back support.


Thanks Ron. I know one shouldn't lean forward, I just wonder why it feels as though I'm forced to when my hips begin to "tighten up" on the negative?? You say to use a wide stance in the smith machine, do I also want to go wide stance with free weights? Why is going below parallel bad, and is going to parallel just as effective for muscle mass?? Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron. I know one shouldn't lean forward, I just wonder why it feels as though I'm forced to when my hips begin to "tighten up" on the negative?? *Proably trying to use too much weight and going down too deep in the hole but you do want to hit parallel. Most people try and use too much weight with squats and bench press which causes pain in the lower back, knees, shoulders and tricep tendons*. u say to use a wide stance in the smith machine, do I also want to go wide stance with free weights? *Yes, but nothing excessive*.Why is going below parallel bad, and is going to parallel just as effective for muscle mass?? *Going down too deep put's too much strain on the lower back (especially the S-1/L-5 region) and it can take it's toll on the knees. Yes going to only parallel is just as effective and even more so.* Thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ricky23 
> hi ronnie, after i finished my aas cycle i used the keto diet to trim off bf i gained while bulking (this is during pct) ive done it now for 5 days zero carbs and an increase in healthy fats but ive lost 6 kilos in this time! ive already lost fat and water but i fear that ive lost muscle tissue aswell. *I tend to lose muscle in ketosis as well unless I take in a ton of fats and even then my joints start to hurt so bad I lose strength which eventually causes muscle loss.* so for the next 3 days im gonna carb up, 600-800g of carbs for 3 days and 2 gallons of water also to help store glycogen back in the muscles. do you think this will be enough to help regain lost muscle? *Yes!*thanks 
> 
> above 
> 
> thanks for the reply ronnie. do you still follow the keto diet when needed? *NEVER!* in the past ive always gone medium carbs and low fats to cut up but afte researching the keto diet and weighing up the pros and cons i went with this but i definetely regret it. thankfully i carbed up and gained the weight back but do you think that it is possible to stop muscle loss during ketosis or is that down to metabolism? *I think if you can keep weight loss to 1 lb per week you have a much better chance of holding onto most of your muscle when in ketosis (especially if you have a faster metabolism).* was watching a branch warren vid and he also said that he doesnt really like the zero carbs approach as he gets way too flat, also i was watching a dorian yates seminar where he said that the lowest he ever went on carbs was 200g a day but then he would carb up for 3 days taking in around 100-1500g of carbs! abit much but i think he must have been taking insulin . *I agree with Branch and yes Yates took slin.*
> for my next cycle i was thinking of adding primo t3 and clen to test and tren . i finished 1.2g of test and 450mg of tren for my previous cycle but do you think it would be wise to perhaps reduce the test to around 900mg and increase the tren to 750mg ? i think it will help keep water retention low and help with more quality gains, what do you think? *I think by decreasing test and inceasing tren you will have less water retention-hence stay leaner looking. Plus tren is stronger than test so more quality gains! You can try 750 mgs of tren but I would reduce test to 750 mgs as well to relieve even more water.* with this cycle i would reduce the carbs to 300g a day, protein would be 500g and fats 50g (i weigh 240 pounds, probably more cos i carbed up) would this be good for lean gains and keeping bf low? *I would decrease carbs to 200- 5 days per week if you begin to gain too much body fat and carb up some twice a week while simultaneously reducing protein to keep calories in check.* thanks alot ronnie.


above

----------


## terraj

Hello Ron

I have some tendonitis in my patellar and tricep tendonitis at the elbow.

I use wraps or straps and ice afterwards and the tendonitis has not gotten any worse. It's not hurting my workouts at all and I still have been lifting heavy weight.

My concern is if I keep training do I risk tendon degeneration leading to a tear or rupture..... 

age 40

Thanks

----------


## Archangel.

Ron, what would you recommend for the best bicep and also triceps routine? My current ones are starting to feel "stale". Also, for triceps I LOVE pushdowns, but I can't use enough weight unless I use the lat pulldown, and even then I can't keep my feet on the floor because it's so heavy. Even if I set the pin so I get 8-12 reps, I still get hoisted off the floor. What should I do hear??
Thanks

----------


## chrisx

Ron in response to your answer below..

In case signs of gyno start to occur, it's ok if i have nolva on hand instead of armidex to cure it correct? (i really do not ever want to take arimidex just from what you said it can do to the joints)you could use nolvadex if you choose to do so but when you come off there will be an estrogen rebound and gyno may be worse than ever. Aromasin would be a better drug to use by itself or for the next 2 weeks immediately after coming off nolvadex to prevent estrogen rebound. *So I should keep Aromasin on hand in case gyno starts to occur. How much of Aromasin should I take and WHEN should I take it if I start to feel signs?*

4. How many times can i inject in one area before having to switch to another?once a week max is best. *So if I'm taking test Mondays and Thursdays, I can go from ass cheek to ass cheek every other shot correct? So my right side will get Mondays and the left Thursdays is this correct Ronnie?*

----------


## Maronn

> *Begin reloading again for 8 weeks!*


thanks ronnie. so you think it is not necessary to reduce the test e for a while and just stick to it for other 8 weeks!?

----------


## Indian Muscle

Ron, Your opinion on Boldenone ?

----------


## the big 1

hey ronnie, i just wanna say that i think your posts on slingshot training are brilliant, after spending most of my weekend sifting through pages of your research i must say im extremely impressed, thankyou.

stats (no juice im still natty)

5 foot 9.5 inches
190 lbs
10-12 bf
training 2-3 years HIT (Mentzer)
21 years old

Im gonna do a 2 week prime using the 4 day split, training each muscle once a week with about 12-15 reps and 4 sets/exercises per bodypart...

my prime diet is 500 below maintinance kcals - with half the amount of protien i usualy eat, and more carbs and fats (Low gi, low sat) to replace kcals...

Pro - 201g - carbs - 186g - fat - 95g (2403 kcal)

then im doing an 8 week blast and, same exercises as the prime, but 12 sets for each body part in the 8-10 rep range...with prep sets....and hypertrophy sets...

blast diet is still below maint cause i wanna shed some fat (is this OK ?), i dont react well to carbs so im no high carb muncher when trying to gain mass...

320g protien - 178g carbs - 72g fat - (around 2700 kcal)

ronnie, am i doing this right ?

----------


## the big 1

> Ron, what would you recommend for the best bicep and also triceps routine? My current ones are starting to feel "stale". Also, for triceps I LOVE pushdowns, but I can't use enough weight unless I use the lat pulldown, and even then I can't keep my feet on the floor because it's so heavy. Even if I set the pin so I get 8-12 reps, I still get hoisted off the floor. What should I do hear??
> Thanks


Got a good idea, buy a dipping belt to ancor your self down so your feet dont ride up...

----------


## Showdog

Hey Ronnie can you give me a little more help in understanding. I am a newbie and would love some of your helpful tips on getting going on this program. Thanks for any and all comments.

----------


## Archangel.

> Got a good idea, buy a dipping belt to ancor your self down so your feet dont ride up...


Thanks for the idea bud

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

Next cycle I wanna use HCG On-Cycle for 20 weeks slingshot cycle, but i've been reading that every 8 weeks on hcg it is best to take 2 weeks off, I have several options I've been thinking about, and I would like to hear your opinion on which one is the best?


Option 1:

HCG
Week 1-8 = 250iu twice per week (8 weeks on HCG)
Week 9-10 = NONE (2 weeks break)
Week 11-18 = 250iu twice per week (8 weeks on HCG)
Week 19-20 = NONE (2 weeks break)
Week 21-24 = PCT


Option 2:

Week 1 = None
Week 2-9 = 250iu twice per week (8 weeks on HCG; Starts 1 week after first injection)
Week 10-11 = NONE (2 weeks break)
Week 12-19 = 250iu twice per week (8 weeks on HCG)
Week 20 = NONE (break)
Week 21-24 = PCT


Option 3 (Almost similar to option 2, but I extend hcg up to week 20 instead of stopping on week 19):

Week 1 = None
Week 2-9 = 250iu twice per week (8 weeks on HCG)
Week 10-11 = NONE (2 weeks break)
Week 12-19 = 250iu twice per week (9 weeks on HCG, is this too long?)
Week 20 = NONE (break)
Week 21-24 = PCT


Option 4:

If you know a better option, then please insert yours in here Ronnie, thank you!



And a few more things:

1. Eric from Primordial Performance mentioned it is necessary to stop HCG 2 weeks before starting PCT when HCG is used during cycle, he said it is to allow the leydig cells to re-sensitize to our own natural LH production, your thoughts on this?

2. Would you say it's better to run it until Week 20, instead of stopping on Week 18 or 19? 

3. For my next cycle's PCT I'm going to try your method of using "HCG only" (been very curious about the result of this method), this means I'm gonna exclude Nolva and Clomid, now for my next question, since I'll be using HCG On-Cycle, what should I do during week 21 to week 24 where I suppose to be doing PCT?

4. Last question, I remember I asked you before about doing a 30 weeks slingshot cycle, and you said it was fine, what about doing a 30 weeks slingshot cycle one after another while only taking 4 weeks pct and 6 weeks off in between them (HCG will be used during cycle with 2 weeks break every 8 weeks)? Too risky or not?

----------


## creactiveprotein

Ronnie - 

I have 10,000USP units of HCG , im reconstituting with 10ml of bacteriostatic water, how do I convert this to ml so i know how much to inject? My thoughts were about 0.25ml would equal a 250unit injection?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello Ron
> 
> I have some tendonitis in my patellar and tricep tendonitis at the elbow.
> 
> I use wraps or straps and ice afterwards and the tendonitis has not gotten any worse. It's not hurting my workouts at all and I still have been lifting heavy weight.
> 
> My concern is if I keep training do I risk tendon degeneration leading to a tear or rupture..... 
> 
> age 40
> ...


 *I do not think you are risking tendon rupture unless it hurts during training. However, you do not want to make things worse. Here's what I would suggest: Cut back your weight loads some and slow down the repetitions to take the load off the joints and help them heal over-time. Also, continue wraps and icing. DECA and GH would be a great addition to help heal those joints! *

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, what would you recommend for the best bicep and also triceps routine? My current ones are starting to feel "stale". Also, for triceps I LOVE pushdowns, but I can't use enough weight unless I use the lat pulldown, and even then I can't keep my feet on the floor because it's so heavy. Even if I set the pin so I get 8-12 reps, I still get hoisted off the floor. What should I do hear??
> Thanks


 *I have the same problem. Do them one arm at a time!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie can you give me a little more help in understanding. I am a newbie and would love some of your helpful tips on getting going on this program. Thanks for any and all comments.


Let me try simplifying Slingshot Training. You train all out for 8 weeks with higher volume (6-12 sets taken to failure). You increase supplement usage and protein intake during this phase. This is called a reload. 

The next phase is a 2 week deload and during this time you cut volume back to about half and do higher reps while still training to failure. You reduce protein intake by half and drastically reduce supplement intake to give the body a break.

Next you return back to an 8 week reload like befoe and the cycle continues-8 wk reload/ 2 wk deload- 8 wk reload/ 2 wk deload!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron in response to your answer below..
> 
> In case signs of gyno start to occur, it's ok if i have nolva on hand instead of armidex to cure it correct? (i really do not ever want to take arimidex just from what you said it can do to the joints)you could use nolvadex if you choose to do so but when you come off there will be an estrogen rebound and gyno may be worse than ever. Aromasin would be a better drug to use by itself or for the next 2 weeks immediately after coming off nolvadex to prevent estrogen rebound. *so i should keep aromasin on hand in case gyno starts to occur. yes! how much of aromasin should i take and when should i take it if i start to feel signs?* *i would run it every day at around 2.5 mgs for first week and taper down to about .5 mgs every day*4. How many times can i inject in one area before having to switch to another?once a week max is best. [b]so if i'm taking test mondays and thursdays, i can go from ass cheek to ass cheek every other shot correct? [b]*yes*[/b] so my right side will get mondays and the left thursdays is this correct ronnie? *yes[/b]*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie
> 
> next cycle i wanna use hcg on-cycle for 20 weeks slingshot cycle, but i've been reading that every 8 weeks on hcg it is best to take 2 weeks off, i have several options i've been thinking about, and i would like to hear your opinion on which one is the best?
> 
> 
> Option 1: *go with this option and i'll answer other question in another post. Don't have time for all these right now!*
> hcg
> week 1-8 = 250iu twice per week (8 weeks on hcg)
> week 9-10 = none (2 weeks break)
> ...


above

----------


## Archangel.

Thanks for the answer Ron, but also what would be your recommended best biceps/triceps routine??? My current one is getting stale, thank you

----------


## terraj

Cheers mate

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, Your opinion on Boldenone?


EQ is a funny drug as some love it and some hate it. To be effective you need to run eq at 800-1000 mgs per week. It can be injected once or twice a week with twice a week injections being optimal.

As long as eq does not cause you to have anxiety or joint pain it can be a good drug to add with test. Some get very hungry on eq while some actually lose their apettite. It can drastically increase hemocrit levels in some and this is my biggest concern with this drug when used too often or for too long. 

*NOTE:* Using eq for a bodybuilding show is not the smartest idea IMO as having high hemocrit levels in conjunction with having to dehydrate to be stage ready is a bad scenario that could cause health complications. Thick blood and becoming dehydrated increases your chances of something going wrong so stay well hydrated if you use this anabolic!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

ThAnk you Ronnie for your reply, I only superset bi's and tri's if I'm short on time. I was also wondering if having one shoulder slightly out of place and having a rotator cuff injury on the same side would that affect muscle gains? My bicep/tricep/lat/pec all on my right side (which i am right handed) it's nothing HUGE but i notice it. Thanks again Ronnie.

----------


## chrisx

Thanx Ron I freaking love you!

----------


## chrisx

Ron how does this Blast look?

I need to gain about 40pds for football, so I will be body-building first in Phase 1...then in Phase 2 I will be working out for Strength and Hardness. 

This is what I plan on doing...

Phase 1
Reload: 8 weeks 500mg Test C
Deload: 2 weeks 250mg Test C
(Somewhat of a bulk, I know I will retain alot of water weight and it will make me slower but then I will turn that hopefully into hard muscle with Phase 2)

Phase 2
Reload: 8 weeks 250mg Test E (250mg, not 500)
8 weeks 200mg Decca
8 weeks 25mg Anavar ed
Deload: 2 weeks 250mg Test E

PCT: weeks 21-24 with Nolva and HCG 

How does Phase 2 look Ronnie? Another option I was thinking of is to get rid of the Decca and up the Anavar dosage to 40mg ed. But at the same time I need to gain 40pds of muscle so I can use a little more mass when finishing with Phase 1.

What you think?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Maronn;5240636]thanks ronnie. so you think it is not necessary to reduce the test e for a while and just stick to it for other 8 weeks*!? Test should form the base of all cycles to maintain a healthy sex drive. Just reduce dosages of test during deloads![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie
> 
> next cycle i wanna use hcg on-cycle for 20 weeks slingshot cycle, but i've been reading that every 8 weeks on hcg it is best to take 2 weeks off, i have several options i've been thinking about, and i would like to hear your opinion on which one is the best?
> 
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> Hcg
> week 1-8 = 250iu twice per week (8 weeks on hcg)
> ...


above

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie thank you so much for the answer.

I just would like to clarify one thing.. 




> Originally Posted by Coca Cola
> 
> 4. Last question, i remember i asked you before about doing a 30 weeks slingshot cycle, and you said it was fine, what about doing a 30 weeks slingshot cycle one after another while only taking 4 weeks pct and 6 weeks off in between them (hcg will be used during cycle with 2 weeks break every 8 weeks)? Too risky or not?
> 
> 
> *you can do that but due to a yo-yo effect you wil make less gains and put your body through a lot more uneeded stress. It's best to stay on anabolics and just reduce dosages during deloads. Long cycles are best!*


So rather than doing 30 weeks slingshot cycle back-to-back (with 10 weeks off in between them), its better to do 60 weeks cycle straight through instead? 

Not sure if thats what u meant, but if it is, isn't 60 weeks cycle would mean a very high chance of causing permanent damage to the HPTA even when HCG is used on cycle?

----------


## skeletal pump

Ronnie, I know you've already explained your ideal shoulder workout, but what do you think of two pressing movements hitting the front and rear delts in the same workout?

----------


## chrisx

> Ron how does this Blast look?
> 
> I need to gain about 40pds for football, so I will be body-building first in Phase 1...then in Phase 2 I will be working out for Strength and Hardness. 
> 
> This is what I plan on doing...
> 
> Phase 1
> Reload: 8 weeks 500mg Test C
> Deload: 2 weeks 250mg Test C
> ...


Ron can you answer the above questions for me plz?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie - 
> 
> *I have 10,000USP units of HCG, im reconstituting with 10ml of bacteriostatic water, how do I convert this to ml so i know how much to inject? My thoughts were about 0.25ml would equal a 250unit injection?*


*

Like most, I'm used to seeing HCG in ius rather than usp. I asked some other vets and it appears a usp is the same as iu. 10,000 units with 10mls would make each ml = 1000 units-hence .25ml would = 250 units


NOTE: If you have 10,000 iu and you dilute in 10mL you have 1000iu per mL . Insulin units (as marked on your slin pin are equivalent to ml, so 10 uints= 1/10ml) So,yes 25units/.25mL would be 250iu of hcg.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the answer Ron, but also what would be your recommended best biceps/triceps routine??? My current one is getting stale, thank you


*3 sets of standing ez-bar curls
3 sets of seated high-incline dumbbell curls
3 sets of uni-lateral dumbbell spider curls*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ThAnk you Ronnie for your reply, I only superset bi's and tri's if I'm short on time. I was also wondering if having one shoulder slightly out of place and having a rotator cuff injury on the same side would that affect muscle gains? My bicep/tricep/lat/pec all on my right side (which i am right handed) it's nothing HUGE but i notice it. Thanks again Ronnie. *It's doubtful having one shoulder out of place will cause much problem unless it's painful but a rotator cuff problem can cause certain muscle atrophy if it prevents you from lifting heavy using great form with great intensity!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron how does this Blast look?
> 
> I need to gain about 40pds for football, so I will be body-building first in Phase 1...then in Phase 2 I will be working out for Strength and Hardness. 
> 
> This is what I plan on doing...
> 
> Phase 1
> Reload: 8 weeks 500mg Test C
> Deload: 2 weeks 250mg Test C
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie thank you so much for the answer.
> 
> I just would like to clarify one thing.. 
> 
> 
> 
> So rather than doing 30 weeks slingshot cycle back-to-back (with 10 weeks off in between them), its better to do 60 weeks cycle straight through instead? 
> 
> *30 week cycle would be as follows:
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I know you've already explained your ideal shoulder workout, but what do you think of two pressing movements hitting the front and rear delts in the same workout?


*You can do two pressing movements for the deltoids but don't over do the sets or you can over train the rotator cuffs. Working the rear delts on shoulder day is fine-do them last.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, i just wanna say that i think your posts on slingshot training are brilliant, after spending most of my weekend sifting through pages of your research i must say im extremely impressed, thankyou.
> 
> stats (no juice im still natty)
> 
> 5 foot 9.5 inches
> 190 lbs
> 10-12 bf
> training 2-3 years HIT (Mentzer)
> 21 years old
> ...


above

----------


## Archangel.

Ron, there's been a lot of threads on here lately concerning the fear of ending up on TRT/HRT one day. Can you please shed some light on this topic. More specifically, If I slingshot cycle now (25 years old), and do your full PCT i.e. HCG , Nolva etc, and take 8-10 weeks off between each 20 week blast, is it still inevitable that I will end up on TRT/HRT way before I should i.e. 30's-40's amd even 50's??? I have to be honest with you Ron, I never want to have to resort to TRT, ESPECIALLY before I'm 60. My dad is 73, and he still has that "fire" in him of someone who's 30. He still does all sorts of manual labour (works for himself) takes ZERO medication, whereas all his friends are walking around on canes or in nursing homes.

So, what is the absolute safest way to incorporate your slingshot AAS cycling into my life to AVOID the above mentioned concern, but also still benefit from cycling steroids ??? Is it even possible??? 

Here' a quote from another thread about this topic:
"
rbg 
New Member Join Date: Jul 2010
Location: Far Far Away
Posts: 11 


In my opinion alone, I believe that good PCT will only delay the onset of needing TRT. If you do gear in your 20's, by late 30's I believe you'll likely be on TRT. That's just my opinion from personal experience. 

With PCT, it's likely you'll produce enough testicular testosterone to produce sperm and father kids, but over time, that level will naturally drop as you get older. You'll notice old age creeping up on you at a relatively young age, such as fatigue, lethargy, aches, depression, anxiety, and worst of all ED, and loss of libido. You will feel old at a young age. This is called Hypogonadism.

The less amount of cycles a person does, the less amount of damage he is doing to his HPTA. With each cycle, it's like you are speeding up the onset of old age in the long term, should you ever stop doing gear. That's where the problem is, when a person stops, and now no longer produces sufficient endogenous testosterone. That is when old age creeps up on you. As long as testosterone is taken, it act like an anti aging regimen, but it will affect the production of sperm.

I was always told when I began back in to early 90's, to always start on orals. Mild ones back then such as Pronobol 5's, and then cycle onto Anapolon 50's. With orals, 6 weeks on, and 3 weeks off, as they are too toxic. Then use the Anapolon 50 as a stepping stone onto injectables. I never heard of anyone taking injectable, and definately not stacks of gear their first time round. It was always Testosterone (Testoviron ) 250mg once per week. This helped to make the off cycle mild to cope with, and the losses less severe. Bulking up on Test, then later adding a Primobolan or a Winstrol , and Clenbuterol , but always having a test base. They were always 10 weeks on and a minimum 3 weeks off. This is to assist the Androgen receptors to work again.

PCT was always HCG. We never used clomid back then. Tamoxifen was always on hand for gyno.

I did that for 3 years, 10 weeks on 3 weeks off....back in '93 to '96 when I was 21 to 24. I still fathered kids upto the age of 35...but did I feel old before my time...heck yeah.
I still retained my size even when not training...it was like it became mature muscle, and even after 15 years I am still 5'10" and 225lbs
Now I'm on TRT...and feel like an 18 year old again. Now, I feel like I have the energy to start training, so I did.

I think a large part of the problem that I see is too many young guys are starting out taking too much gear to begin with. I cringe when I see people advising these guys to start their first cycle with 500mg of test, and sometime even stacking with something else.

To me, even starting with 250mg first ever cycle is too much, and they should start on a mild oral. I can imagine the damage to the HPTA a 500mg cycle and a stack of 400mg of something else will do to over and over again. these are the guys who end up on 1000mg of test, and other stuff, and eventually develop diabetic glaucoma. 

What do you think of what this guy's saying?

Thank you! Hope your feeling well now Ron

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie I'm prone to gyno and I'm planning on running a test/tren cycle. What should I be using for an anti-E? I don't want to use anything like arimidex /aromasin etc... I found those drugs ruined my sex drive and I dunno if stuff like nolva/caber would? I've taken nolva many times but just for PCT. Plus if I get gyno symptoms from the tren nolva only makes it worse correct? So to sum this up what is best to take with test/tren if prone to gyno and keep sex drive RAGING! It pisses off my Girlfriend when I don't want sex on cycle, which I ran one cycle test/tren and I was wanting sex all day everyday then I started with arimidex and that urge was gone. 

Thanks Ronnie!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, there's been a lot of threads on here lately concerning the fear of ending up on trt/hrt one day. Can you please shed some light on this topic. More specifically, if i slingshot cycle now (25 years old), and do your full pct i.e. Hcg , nolva etc, and take 8-10 weeks off between each 20 week blast, is it still inevitable that i will end up on trt/hrt way before i should i.e. 30's-40's amd even 50's??? *its imposssible to say for sure as many guys end up on hrt past age 35 and they have never done steroids! Obviously, genetics play a large role.* i have to be honest with you ron, i never want to have to resort to trt, especially before i'm 60. My dad is 73, and he still has that "fire" in him of someone who's 30. He still does all sorts of manual labour (works for himself) takes zero medication, whereas all his friends are walking around on canes or in nursing homes.
> 
> So, what is the absolute safest way to incorporate your slingshot aas cycling into my life to avoid the above mentioned concern, but also still benefit from cycling steroids ??? Is it even possible??? *i would do a 20 week slingshot cycle using steroids then do a 10 week slingshot phase clean plus pct if you want to go about it in the safest manner possible!* 
> 
> here' a quote from another thread about this topic:
> "
> rbg 
> new member join date: Jul 2010
> location: Far far away
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie i'm prone to gyno and i'm planning on running a test/tren cycle. What should i be using for an anti-e? I don't want to use anything like arimidex /aromasin etc... I found those drugs ruined my sex drive and i dunno if stuff like nolva/caber would? I would try cabergoline (twice a week at .025mgs per dosage) *and then go from there. I cannot take arimidex or aromasin either as it kills my sex drive when taken in very tiny amounts. But, you could try nolvadex if gyno gets bad*. I've taken nolva many times but just for pct. Plus if i get gyno symptoms from the tren nolva only makes it worse correct? *not for everyone!* so to sum this up what is best to take with test/tren if prone to gyno and keep sex drive raging! It pisses off my girlfriend when i don't want sex on cycle, which i ran one cycle test/tren and i was wanting sex all day everyday then i started with arimidex and that urge was gone. *you should only take .025mgs of arimidex twice a week max (monday/thursday) when you have this issue. I would try adding caber as this helps a lot with prolcatin levels then try small amounts of arimidex twice a week if gyno appears. If that fails you can try nolva with caber or just live with the gyno and stick to caber only. I personally will not use anything that kills my sex drive unless it's 4 weeks out from a show.* 
> 
> thanks ronnie!


above

----------


## Archangel.

Thanks very much Ron, for giving your input. So what you're saying is that this:
"in my opinion alone, i believe that good pct will only delay the onset of needing trt. If you do gear in your 20's, by late 30's i believe you'll likely be on trt. That's just my opinion from personal experience. 

With pct, it's likely you'll produce enough testicular testosterone to produce sperm and father kids, but over time, that level will naturally drop as you get older"

Is bullshit then? And that the need for TRT/HRT is purely genetic? I'm just extra curious because there was yet ANOTHER thread asking how many of yo vets out there are currently on TRT/HRT? As I read through the thread, pretty much every vet/senior member that responded to this guys' thread said "yes, I'm on TRT/HRT" A lot of these guys are only in their 30's!
So, in your opinion, is this mostly due to AAS "abuse/extended use" and shitty or no PCT, or are you saying purely genetic???

I apologize to bother you with all this crap, and I understand there is some risk to steroid usage, but it freaks me out when people are saying things like the above quoted, and all the vets on here are on TRT/HRT. I plan to use as intelligently as possible. I mean, look at the first quote of the first paragraph of this post, that's SCARY. The guy's pretty much saying whether you use intelligently or not, you're gonna f*** yourself up by the time you're in your 30's and need TRT/HRT.

To sum up, you're saying if I take a full reload and deload off from AAS, with proper PCT i.e. HCG /nolva, I will not or is highly unlikely that I won't damage my HPTA/body to the point I will require TRT/HRT?

Also, some of the vets stated 19 nors are the most damaging, is this true and should someone as concerned as myself then avoid incorporating them into my cycles?

p.s. the arm routine you recommended was awesome  :Wink:

----------


## Archangel.

"If you want to not end up on TRT early, cycle as little as possible, twice a year max, *use hcg to help maintain testicular function while on, use AI's to keep estrogen in check, avoid using 19-nors"*"

Is this true??

It goes against your theory of leaving HCG to PCT. 
And what the hell does using AI's have to do with avoidin premature TRT??

----------


## chrisx

Ron how does this Blast look?

I need to gain about 40pds for football, so I will be body-building first in Phase 1...then in Phase 2 I will be working out for Strength and Hardness. 

This is what I plan on doing...

Phase 1
Reload: 8 weeks 500mg Test C
Deload: 2 weeks 250mg Test C
(Somewhat of a bulk, I know I will retain alot of water weight and it will make me slower but then I will turn that hopefully into hard muscle with Phase 2)

Phase 2
Reload: 8 weeks 250mg Test E (250mg, not 500)
8 weeks 200mg Decca *(bump up deca to 400 mgs per week)*
8 weeks 25mg Anavar ed *(bump up anavar to 50 mgs per day if you can afford it)*Deload: 2 weeks 250mg Test E

PCT: weeks 21-24 with Nolva and HCG 

How does Phase 2 look Ronnie? Another option I was thinking of is to get rid of the Decca and up the Anavar dosage to 40mg ed. But at the same time I need to gain 40pds of muscle so I can use a little more mass when finishing with Phase 1.*It's impossible for anyone to gain 40 lbs of muscle in 20 weeks. Much of what you gain will be fat and anavar will cause more stregnth gains than muscle gains! Increase the deca and it would be a good idea to increase test to 750 mgs per week in addition to the deca and var.*


*So for phase 2 your advise is...

8 weeks Test E 750mg
8 weeks Decca 400mg
8 weeks Var 50mg ed

Ron isn't that a little to much for a first time cycle? What if I told you I didn't want to put that much strain on my body from the aas and have 18months to gain those 40pds of muscle vs 20 weeks (which I know I asked for your 20week recommendation, but I can really take about 18 months), what would you recommend then for Phase 2?

And thanx for your help Ron. Your advice is ALWAYS appreciated, and I speak for EVERYONE!*

----------


## Coca Cola

Big Ron

What's your opinion on stacking low dose of dbol with low dose of anadrol ?

So instead of running test/deca with only one oral at higher dose (i.e anadrol for 50mg/day for 8 weeks, or dbol for 40mg/day for 8 weeks), I'm thinking of doing test/deca with both 25mg/day of anadrol stacked with 20mg/day of dbol instead? 

Do you think this method will provide better synergy while minimizing the side effects of each compound, considering they both have their own advantages and work from different pathways, it sounds like a great idea of combining them both at a half a dose to me?

----------


## superquick

Thanks for taking the time to share that, some great info there.

----------


## Archangel.

Ron, I know you must fel bombarded by my questions, but I need your advice on something else.

I feel I've hit a sticking point in my training, mostly with chest and back. I would like your advice on whether you feel it's training, diet or AAS, or a combination.

My current split is 

Mon: bi's/tri's/forearms
wed: back/traps
fri: chest/shoulders
sat: quads/hams/calves

I do 12 work sets for each bodypart, except forearms, traps, hams, calves and shoulders, which I do about 6 work sets for.

Since I'm mostly concerned with chest/back, 'll break that down.

back:
rack pulls 4 sets X 1, 4-6, 8-10, 8-10
low pulley row: 4 sets X 4-6, 6-8, 8-10, 10-12
Wide grip pulldown: 4 sets X 4-6, 6-8, 8-10, 10-12
I then finish out with 4 sets of smith machine shrugs 4-6, 6-8, 8-10, 10-12

Chest:
flat barbell bench: 4 sets X 1, 6-8, 6-8, 8-12
Smith inclines: 3 sets X 4-6, 6-8, 8-10
flat flyes: 3 sets X 6-10, 6-10, 6-10
I then finish out with 3 sets of side laterals X 8-10 reps, and rear laterals 3 sets of 8-10 reps. I might also do dumbell presses for 3 sets.

Diet:
250-275p everyday
100c on mon/tues/thurs/sun, then 200c on wed and fri (trying to get a boost for chest and back days)
40-50f everyday

200-220p always caomes from whole food sources like lean meat, fish and egg whites and cottage cheese, and the rest from whey powder.

All carbs come from mostly Oats, whole wheat pasta, a bananna or an apple( post workout) and 10 grams or so from salsa which I use to flavour my meat/pasta.

Half my fat comes from saturated sources i.e. a little in the lean ground beef and egg yolk, and the other half from unsaturated sources like natty PB.

Total cals are about 1850-1950 on the lower carb days, then 2250-2350 on the higher carb days.

I'm on week 16 of my 20 week blast currently running 750mg/test e/week as you suggested. No AI's to suppress estrogen.

I've noticed my weight has stayed virtually the same fo the past 4-6weeks, but I was trying to shed some BF, hence the lower carb days. I'm now 95% happy with my BF% so should I increase and how much, in what macro's??

Also, another thing I've noticed, I HATE stopping working out. I have a serious problem leaving the gym and not going over my alloteted sets. I usually control this, but sometimes I'll do more than I listed above.

So, what do you think? Is 20 weeks to long for me to go on AAS? Like, has my body got too saturated or something? Or is it my diet? Or training

Oh, I get between 8-9 hours sleep, and don't do much cardio at all

Thanks

----------


## adiel

ELECTRONIC CIGARETTES
(GREENSMOKE)

www.greensmoke.com/adiel

GIVING YOU 10 % DISCOUNT

www.greensmoke.com/disc10-18760

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron how does this Blast look?
> 
> I need to gain about 40pds for football, so I will be body-building first in Phase 1...then in Phase 2 I will be working out for Strength and Hardness. 
> 
> This is what I plan on doing...
> 
> Phase 1
> Reload: 8 weeks 500mg Test C
> Deload: 2 weeks 250mg Test C
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Big Ron
> 
> What's your opinion on stacking low dose of dbol with low dose of anadrol ? *The combo works well for those who can tolerate the side effects of both drugs. Anadrol makes many feel like they have the flu. D-bol can make you feel sleepy.*  
> 
> So instead of running test/deca with only one oral at higher dose (i.e anadrol for 50mg/day for 8 weeks, or dbol for 40mg/day for 8 weeks), I'm thinking of doing test/deca with both 25mg/day of anadrol stacked with 20mg/day of dbol instead? *It works well for those who can deal with the side effects of anadrol.* 
> 
> Do you think this method will provide better synergy while minimizing the side effects of each compound, considering they both have their own advantages and work from different pathways, it sounds like a great idea of combining them both at a half a dose to me? *Honestly, just running 50 mgs of d-bol alone per day or 100 mgs of anadrol alone per day should work just as good as combining the two in lower amounts. But if sides are less by combining both drugs at a lower dosage (for you on a personal level) then you come out ahead. A lot of times making gains has to do with combating side effects. If you feel really bad while taking something it's going to hold back your ability to make muscle gains. Those who make the most progress taking steroids tend to be the people who can take large amounts and experience little to no side effects!*


above

----------


## Coca Cola

Thx Ron! Gonna give that a try in the future  :Big Grin:

----------


## JuliusPleaser

ok, this is a lot of info... so let me get this straight..

i thought everyone advocates the "dont be on so long " pricinple...

10 - 12 weeks cycles max, and time on = time off...

i read this and im like wtf lol... but this like i said goes with ive always said... it seems to me, the real bodybuilders i know are never off...

so let me get this straight...

ur blast is 20 weeks total... 8 weeks on with long esters, followed by a deload of 2 weeks, almost half the dosage....and the training mimics the same thing... then reload upping everything again for 8 weeks, then deloading again...

wouldn't it make sense to be on short esters? so then the two weeks off would be more effective since the drugs can really leave faster say; test prop vs test e...

so basically 16 weeks on with 4 weeks deloaded cycle n training...

since ive been here everyone was saying dont be crazy with gear... get on, then get off to reach natural levels and not fk urself up...

how would this method not screw u up???...this is not an attack of any kind, simply just complete opposite of what ive been reading since i joined years ago...i am curious...

i was thinking ronnie, from now on...i would just do this..

6 weeks cycles...short esters example... prop, tren , dbol ... then off for 6 weeks... will let my gains stay and i can do this 4 times a year...6 on 6 off 6 on 6 off and so fourth...without any bad shut downs and losing too many of my kinds if any lost at all...

just wanted to understsand this more...its alot of posts lol

----------


## chrisx

> above


thank you thank you thank you!!

----------


## DocBman

Ronnie,

I am desperate need of diet help. I thought my diet was in check, but it is crap. I am having a hard time keeping calories up without changing carbs and fats substantially....

Stats
Age 24
weight 225
height 74in
BF% 13-14%
Training 6yrs

currently on first week of basic test e/dbol cycle(slingshot)

Here is my diet plan below...
This is the diet I do on cardio days which is done in the morning. Workout times vary depending on my schedule for work. 

Breakfast	
2 eggs 6 whites
1 potato
1 cup peppers
1/2 cup onions
1/2 avocado
1/2 tomato
Snack	
1 cup tuna
1 cup romaine
Lunch	
9 oz chicken
1/2 cup broccoli
1/2 cup carrots
1/2 cup cucumbers
1/2 cup peppers
1/2 tomato
1 cup romaine
1/2 avocado
Snack	
1 cup tuna
1 cup romaine
2 cup skim milk
1/2 cup grapes
Dinner	
9 oz round eye
1 cup broccoli
Bed snack 
1 cup cottage cheese 
Pre work out 
2 scoops whey 
1/2 cup oatmeal
Post workout
2 scoops whey
1/2 cup grapes
Totals	Calories	Carbs	Protein	Fat
3677 208 489 82.5

Non Cardio days and rest days. on non training days I add the post workout meal into the first snack and the pre workout meal into the second snack.

Breakfast	
2eggs 6 whites
1 cup peppers
1/2 cup onions
1/2 avocado
1/2 tomato
Snack	
1 cup tuna
1 cup romaine
Lunch	
9 oz chicken
1/2 cup broccoli
1/2 cup carrots
1/2 cup cucumbers
1/2 cup peppers
1/2 tomato
1 cup romaine
1/2 avocado
Snack	
1 cup tuna
1 cup romaine
2 cup skim milk
1/2 cup grapes
Dinner	
7 oz ground beef
1 cup romaine
8 asparagus spears 
Bed snack 
1 cup cottage cheese 

Pre work out 
2 scoops whey 
1/2 cup oatmeal
Post work out
2 scoops whey
1/2 cup grapes
Totals	Calories	Carbs	Protein	Fat
3239 135 415 96

Thank you very much

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, i know you must fel bombarded by my questions, but i need your advice on something else.
> 
> I feel i've hit a sticking point in my training, mostly with chest and back. I would like your advice on whether you feel it's training, diet or aas, or a combination.
> 
> My current split is 
> 
> mon: Bi's/tri's/forearms
> wed: Back/traps
> fri: Chest/shoulders
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok, this is a lot of info... So let me get this straight..
> 
> I thought everyone advocates the "dont be on so long " pricinple...
> 
> 10 - 12 weeks cycles max, and time on = time off...*i don't know who came up with this idea but i totally disagree.*
> 
> read this and im like wtf lol... But this like i said goes with ive always said... It seems to me, the real bodybuilders i know are never off...*you are correct. And i will tell you the truth as i know it.* so let me get this straight...
> 
> Ur blast is 20 weeks total... 8 weeks on with long esters, followed by a deload of 2 weeks, almost half the dosage....and the training mimics the same thing... Then reload upping everything again for 8 weeks, then deloading again...*yes!*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> I am desperate need of diet help. I thought my diet was in check, but it is crap. I am having a hard time keeping calories up without changing carbs and fats substantially....*The reason could be that you are adding in too many accesory foods like (onions, peppers, cucumbers, carrots, tomatoes). Also i feel you need to add some smart balance peanut butter with liquid egg whites mixed with scoop of chocolate protein powder in place of the cottage cheese at night to bump up fat calories and protein. I also feel you need to add in some more protein. liquid egg whites mixed with a scoop of protein powder works great as it requires no chewing and is quick. Your protein intake should be 1.5 to 2 grams per pound of body weight. I find 1.5 grams works well for me in general but I do shoot for 2 grams.* 
> Stats
> Age 24
> weight 225
> height 74in
> BF% 13-14%
> Training 6yrs
> ...


above

----------


## JuliusPleaser

> 6 weeks cycles...short esters example... Prop, tren, dbol... Then off for 6 weeks... Will let my gains stay and i can do this 4 times a year...6 on 6 off 6 on 6 off and so fourth...without any bad shut downs and losing too many of my kinds if any lost at all...you will not keep gains if you take 6 weeks off after a short-lived 6 week cycle! AS SOON AS TH TEST LEAVES YOUR SYSTEM YOU WILL BEGIN LOSING.


my question is for the 6 week on and off...

so basically i figured, since the gear got out of me quickly..i would be doing pct on my 6 weeks off...i forgot to mention that...

i would do aromasin and clomid pct for those 6 weeks off..i would def keep all gains...no?

if not, then i def would have to give ur method a try..lol...

but my question really is, after ur 16 week on and 4 weeks off...when do u just stop...or do u continue this all year.??.. and when u do stop ur blast...what says u won't lose ur gains just as fast as my proposed 6 weeks on/off with pct..?

I just have a feel my body responds to less time on rather than more time on...and i also want to make sure i keep the most gains possible without dealing with long term effects or the sides of coming off long cycles...
thanks for ur time and input

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my question is for the 6 week on and off...
> 
> so basically i figured, since the gear got out of me quickly..i would be doing pct on my 6 weeks off...i forgot to mention that...
> 
> i would do aromasin and clomid pct for those 6 weeks off..i would def keep all gains...no? *You would only keep around what you could obtain naturally. Once you go off steroids your body gradually loses back down right to what you could have obtained as a natural who has trained properly for several years. Steroids just help you get there faster! The concept of cycling, then going off and keeping most of your gains is for a first time cycler. Once you go above and beyond your natural potential with steroids ,you cannot hold it with your own natural test production or with PCT. To prove my point look at Dorian Yates. I'm confident he is now on HRT which is more potent than PCT and he's no where as big as he used to be.* 
> 
> if not, then i def would have to give ur method a try..lol...
> 
> but my question really is, after ur 16 week on and 4 weeks off...when do u just stop...or do u continue this all year.??..[B]It varies according to your goals. Some do 20 weeks on and take 6-10 weeks off. Some take off even longer and others stay on year round. The longer you are on the more gains you will make. /B] and when u do stop ur blast...what says u won't lose ur gains just as fast as my proposed 6 weeks on/off with pct..? *Your body needs time to adjust to the increase in size. If you stay on steroids longer you will hold onto to more muscle when you come off. 6 weeks does not give the body enough time to adjust to the increase in size. For example, if you lose weight slowly you can keep it off but if you lose it quick your chances are great it will come back. Similar scenario with using anabolics to increase size. If you gain slower over a longer period of time you are more likely to hold onto to more gains once you decide to come off! The more advanced steroid users hold just above what they could have obtained as a natural once they stop.* 
> ...


above

----------


## DocBman

Thanks Ronnie!! I appreciate you taking the time to do all of this!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

tren ... verses d-bol..... for mass when stacked with test???

----------


## JuliusPleaser

hmmm..interesting ronnie...

so basically, once we juice after our first cycle...there really is no coming off ever lol...damn... i guess its just a life style forever...

i always thought after u cycle a few times, u could keep ur gains with the proper protein intake and calories and just keep working out...i didn't know u have to be on forever...

but if one takes gh and causes hyperplasmia to occur, doesn't that exceed ur genetic potential, thus allowing u to keep ''permanent " gains from those new cells that would eventually mature...? what would be the point of taking any steroids at all if we all knew we had to be on forever...?..especially for those who do not ever intend to compete or become THAT big like a pro...

all i ever wanted to do was to achieve a certian look, never wanted to look like MR 0, not even arnold, more like a fitness mag cover...i dont think those guys run juice forever??....

also regards to drugs like primo or anavar ..supposedly "most keepable" gains after a cycle...do u not agree with that?...

im not arguing im trying to learn here LOL... just a lot of stuff here that ive never heard before

----------


## Nikjbax1

Whoa this forum is very helpful. I could read these posts all day long.

----------


## Jumbo18

Now I have been keeping up with slingshot training methods, and I am planning out a cycle to run. Now I understand that you would need to do a deload for 2 weeks, but is that really enough to refresh receptors. Also would you need to increase the dosage of test the second phase or you can maintain 500mg test e throughout 20 weeks and just change compound next cycle? Now lastly is it possible to somehow incorporate a bulk/cut ending cycle. I was hoping to run a 20-22 week cycle with bulking and having a short cut at the end to look a bit leaner. How would this sound?

Weeks 1-22 Test E 500mg
Weeks 1-5 dbol 35mg/day
Weeks 8-17 Tren E 400mg/week
Weeks 16-22 Clen /T3/Masteron ( To cut down )

Now this cycle seems to be a little over the place, but how would you construct it and is it generally absurd to incorporate a short cut to end a long cycle? The reasoning for that is because I feel like it is a waste if I wait 10 weeks after and run a whole cycle just to cut down because I am not competing yet until next year. I would appreciate your inputs on my questions thank you big guy.

----------


## ricky23

....

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Here are some more questions for you Ronnie,
I recently changed the way I preform a rep, before it would be Full ROM for example incline bench press bring the bar to my chest then back up till pretty well at the top part of the rep there is alot less tension on the muscle (pretty well giving the muscle a break). 
Now when coming up to the top part of the rep it is always 3/4 the way up so there is constant tension on the muscle, now should I keep doing this? Keeping the muscle under constant stress during a set is what you want correct to build the best size?

I also am about to start a cutting phase. Now because I will be cutting and doing a carb cycling diet you said you can just keep it one long reload and no need to deload since your mainly trying to cut and not put on mass (I hope I got that right I swear I saw you had said that somewhere) or could I just incorporate a carb cycling diet into a BLAST? So really what I mean is which one is a better idea? Carb cycling diet with just one long reload or incorporate a 20 week blast with 2 reloads/2 deloads?? P.S I will be doing a 20 week cycle of test E/tren E at this time aswell.

I'm also gonna do cardio 3-5 times a week LIT just on a treadmill with a high incline for anywhere from 25-60min either first thing after waking up before eating or PWO with 5grams BCAA and 5 grams taurine.
Is it okay to go to upwards of an hour? Or is that simply to much?

Thank you so much Ronnie again you are a legend!

----------


## F4iGuy

I'm training 5 days each muscle 1x per week. Looking to bulk.

1. Is this too much volume for back? 
Medium grip chins 3 sets
Wide grip chins 2 sets
Palm facing pull downs 3 sets
Deadlift 3 sets
Barbell Row 3 sets
T Bar Row 3 sets
Lower Palm facing pulley row 3 sets

2. I'm doing 10 sets for chest, thinking about cutting back to 9. 
First exercise Decline Smith Bench Press REPS(4-6, 8-10, 8-10, 12-15)
Should I eliminate the last set of 12-15?

3. Should we still be using the 12-15 rep set while bulking?

4. I noticed you (and many other professional trainers) choose 1 exercise for calf day. Doesn't this mean part of the calf is getting neglected? gastrocnemius or the soleus?

----------


## asto_86

Hey ron! Just getting started on week 4 and I have been seeing tremendous gains in the gym and in the mirror despite the fact that i am doing daily cardio! I am having absolutely no bloat with this diet and workout regime. Love it! I was curious what you think of my diet...

5am: Cardio

6am: Meal 1
Fruit: 40g carbs
Chicken breast: 40g Protein

7am: Lift

9am: Meal 2
Fruit: 40g carbs
Chicken Breast: 40g Protein

Noon: Meal 3
Fruit: 40g Carbs
Spinach or asparagus: 5g Carbs
Tilapia: 40g Protein

3pm: Meal 4
Fruit: 40g Carbs
Spinach or asparagus: 5g Carbs
Tilapia: 40g Protein

6pm: Meal 5
Fruit: 40g Carbs
Spinach or asparagus: 5g Carbs
Top Sirloin: 40g Protein

9pm: Meal 6
Fruit: 40g Carbs
Spinach or asparagus: 5g Carbs
Top Sirloin: 40g Protein

Fruits= Bananas, grapefruit, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, pineapple and apples (in any random assortment as long as the total equals 40g's for the meal).

Total: 260g carbs, 250g (including trace sources) protein, 50g (on average) fat.

I weigh 175lbs at about 8%bf

Some days I will only have the fruit in the first 2 meals if I feel like being at a defecit. 

What do you think?

ps, it's only week 4 of being on and i'm going for 275x4-6 reps on 30 degree decline tomorrow, it will be a new personal best for me!

----------


## C-Low

Ronnie, new here...question: i am stacking Test enathate with tren acetate at a dose of MONDAY: 200mg of test and 200 mg of tren, WEDNESDAY: 200 of Tren only and FRIDAY: 200 mg Test and 200 mg Tren, giviing a total of 600mg/week of Test and 600mg/week of Tren. This is my first cycle and am about 3 1/2 weeks into it, plus i am incorporating a anti-estrogen with it due to nipples were starting to get sore and wanted to catch that early!!! I also drink 3 protein shakes a day. I work out about a 1 hour a day for 5 days a week, when would i start REALLY noticing some good cuts and gains? i have gained about 13 pounds already....my goal is to acquire gains but more cut..any feedback on what i am currently doing is greatly appreciated. thanx

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> tren... verses d-bol..... for mass when stacked with test???


*Stacking all 3 is best for those who can tolerate side effects. 

Once again, it just depends on the persons chemical make-up and how they react to each drug. In general, test/d-bol is better for gains in strength (which translates into gaining more size) while test/tren is better for making leaner muscle gains without as much strength.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> now i have been keeping up with slingshot training methods, and i am planning out a cycle to run. Now i understand that you would need to do a deload for 2 weeks, but is that really enough to refresh receptors. *i say "yes" to refresh but "no" to totally refeshing receptors which can take so long you lose muscle in the process.* also would you need to increase the dosage of test the second phase or you can maintain 500mg test e throughout 20 weeks and just change compound next cycle? *you could keep test at 500 mgs during second phase and keep making gains given you add in a second compound*. Now lastly is it possible to somehow incorporate a bulk/cut ending cycle. I was hoping to run a 20-22 week cycle with bulking and having a short cut at the end to look a bit leaner. How would this sound?* you can do that or you can do a lean bulk for 20 weeks which would require no cutting at the end unless you are looking to be shredded.*
> weeks 1-22 test e 500mg
> weeks 1-5 dbol 35mg/day
> weeks 8-17 tren e 400mg/week *(you must deload after 8 weeks of reloading! During weeks 9-10/19-20 run only around 250 mgs of test per week. Also run test/d-bol during weeks 1-8 (1st reload) and test/tren during second 8 week reload (weeks 11-18). Begin pct on week 21 if you plan to come off.* weeks 16-22 clen /t3/masteron ( to cut down )
> 
> now this cycle seems to be a little over the place, but how would you construct it and is it generally absurd to incorporate a short cut to end a long cycle? The reasoning for that is because i feel like it is a waste if i wait 10 weeks after and run a whole cycle just to cut down because i am not competing yet until next year. I would appreciate your inputs on my questions thank you big guy.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5258560]hi ronnie, can you critique my diet please.
thankyou.

stats - 
252 pounds
bf 20%+

diet - protein/carbs/fats
meal 1 - 2 scoops whey protein, 100g oats: 50/60/0 *(USE ONLY 1 SCOOP OF PROTEIN POWDER AND MIX IT IN LIQUID EGG WHITES-THEN DRINK)*
meal 2 - 10 egg whites + 2 whole eggs: 52/0/12
meal 3 - 2 tins tuna, 100g brown rice: 60/60/0*(ADD SOME FORM OF GREEN VEGGIES LIKE BROCCOLI,GREEN BEANS, GREEN LEAF SALAD, ETC TO HELP KEEP ACIDITY DOWN FROM ALL THE PROTEIN.*

workout 

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey protein (to stop catabolism): 50/0/0

40 mins low intensity cardio 110-120bpm

meal 5 - 2 scoops whey protein, 50g glucose (to replenish depleted glycogen stores): 50/50/0 *( I WOULD SKIP MEAL 4 AND REPLACE IT WITH MEAL 5)*
meal 6 - 2 tins tuna, 100g brown rice: 60/60/0

meal 7 - 500g steak: 100/0/25 *(ADD SOME FORM OF GREEN VEGGIES LIKE BROCCOLI,GREEN BEANS, GREEN LEAF SALAD, ETC TO HELP KEEP ACIDITY DOWN FROM ALL THE PROTEIN.*
meal 8 - 10 egg whites, 2 whole eggs: 52/0/12

macros are - 
protein - 470g
carbs - 230g
fats - 50g

kcals - 3250

also have 6-8 litres of water a day. *NOT BAD![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Here are some more questions for you Ronnie,
> I recently changed the way I preform a rep, before it would be Full ROM for example incline bench press bring the bar to my chest then back up till pretty well at the top part of the rep there is alot less tension on the muscle (pretty well giving the muscle a break). 
> Now when coming up to the top part of the rep it is always 3/4 the way up so there is constant tension on the muscle, now should I keep doing this? Keeping the muscle under constant stress during a set is what you want correct to build the best size? *THE BEST WAY IS TO NOT STOP 3/4THS OF THE WAY UP BUT DO A FULL RANGE OF MOTION!*
> I also am about to start a cutting phase. Now because I will be cutting and doing a carb cycling diet you said you can just keep it one long reload and no need to deload since your mainly trying to cut and not put on mass *CORRECT!* (I hope I got that right I swear I saw you had said that somewhere) or could I just incorporate a carb cycling diet into a BLAST? *RELOAD AND CARB CYCLE THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE DIET.*  So really what I mean is which one is a better idea? Carb cycling diet with just one long reload or incorporate a 20 week blast with 2 reloads/2 deloads?? *LONG RELOAD* P.S I will be doing a 20 week cycle of test E/tren E at this time aswell. *SOUNDS GOOD!*
> 
> I'm also gonna do cardio 3-5 times a week LIT just on a treadmill with a high incline for anywhere from 25-60min either first thing after waking up before eating or PWO with 5grams BCAA and 5 grams taurine.
> Is it okay to go to upwards of an hour? Or is that simply to much? I would do 45 minutes max and do it more times during the week. *Upwards of 6 times per week (never on leg training day) is an option!* 
> Thank you so much Ronnie again you are a legend!


above

----------


## Jumbo18

does the slingshot have to be max 20 weeks? could it be a little longer to incorporate a cut at the end? so 3 reloads in a total cycle, last one being a cut, or that is too much and stick to only 2 deloads?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm training 5 days each muscle 1x per week. Looking to bulk.
> 
> 1. Is this too much volume for back? 
> 
> T Bar Row 3 setsMedium grip chins 3 sets
> Wide grip chins 2 sets
> Palm facing pull downs 3 sets
> Deadlift 3 sets
> Barbell Row 3 sets
> ...


above

----------


## Regulator

How many calories below BMR for cutting cycle(using carb cycling) do you recommend .Or is there no guidline since the calories would change everyday from the carb differences?

----------


## chrisx

Ronnie I'm just trying to be as safe as possible with my body and not mess anything up, I'm kind of scared of being on aas for 20 weeks. Since I'm 2 1/2 weeks into my test c cycle, what if I was happy with the gains I made in 8 weeks, would it be ok to stop then and if so what would be a good pct? Or how about in the 2nd phase, I only reload for 4-6 weeks then continuing with deload and pct as normal? Would that be ok??

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I'm currently on my 5th week into my 3rd reload and seeing good gains thanks to you. This reload i'm using 60mg of Winstrol ED (which i've never used previously), 525mg of Tren blend PW and 1,400mg of Test blend PW ( both of which I have used many times before prior to using your STS. My problem is that i'm staring to see signs of thinning on the top of my scalp and thought it may be because of the Winstrol. I'm also using a lot more Test and Tren than ever before so could it be that? even though it did'nt seem to effect me on earlier cycles maybe due to me taking less of it. The thinning would be best decribed as all over thinning on the top of my head. There doesn't seem to be any receding of the hair line or bald patch on the crown, so i'm thinking, could it be the Winstrol? I'm hoping you may have seen a case like this in your many years of personal training and could offer me some advise. Should I stop using the Winstrol? Should I reduce the dosage of Test and Tren? If I act now how long should it be until I start seeing positive results? (hair stops thinning)? Will the hair I've lost grow back? Is it worth buying some Regaine from the chemist? Any help you could offer will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=asto_86;5258723]Hey ron! Just getting started on week 4 and I have been seeing tremendous gains in the gym and in the mirror despite the fact that i am doing daily cardio! I am having absolutely no bloat with this diet and workout regime. Love it! I was curious what you think of my diet...

5am: Cardio

6am: Meal 1
Fruit: 40g carbs
Chicken breast: 40g Protein

7am: Lift

9am: Meal 2
Fruit: 40g carbs
Chicken Breast: 40g Protein

Noon: Meal 3
Fruit: 40g Carbs
Spinach or asparagus: 5g Carbs
Tilapia: 40g Protein

3pm: Meal 4
Fruit: 40g Carbs
Spinach or asparagus: 5g Carbs
Tilapia: 40g Protein

6pm: Meal 5
Fruit: 40g Carbs
Spinach or asparagus: 5g Carbs
Top Sirloin: 40g Protein

9pm: Meal 6
Fruit: 40g Carbs
Spinach or asparagus: 5g Carbs
Top Sirloin: 40g Protein

Fruits= Bananas, grapefruit, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, pineapple and apples (in any random assortment as long as the total equals 40g's for the meal).

Total: 260g carbs, 250g (including trace sources) protein, 50g (on average) fat.

I weigh 175lbs at about 8%bf

Some days I will only have the fruit in the first 2 meals if I feel like being at a defecit. 

What do you think? add in healthy fatsd instead through nuts or smart balance (natural peanut butter). *The diet is not bad but I would suggest some slow burning complex carbs for breakfast like oatmeal and have something like a sweet potato with meal 3 (noon). I would also drop all carbs at 9pm and replace them with healthy fats like some extra virgin olive oil on your aspargus. If you feel you need more carbs eat some earlier in the day.*
ps, it's only week 4 of being on and i'm going for 275x4-6 reps on 30 degree decline tomorrow, it will be a new personal best for me! *That's great![/*QUOTE]

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Regulator;5259469]How many calories below BMR for cutting cycle(using carb cycling) do you recommend .Or is there no guidline since the calories would change everyday from the carb differences? ![/*There are no guidlines since the calories would change each day from your carb/activity differences*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I'm just trying to be as safe as possible with my body and not mess anything up, I'm kind of scared of being on aas for 20 weeks. Since I'm 2 1/2 weeks into my test c cycle, what if I was happy with the gains I made in 8 weeks, would it be ok to stop then *You can but expect to lose more muscle during pct. PCT always remains the same (HCG)*! and if so what would be a good pct? Or how about in the 2nd phase, I only reload for 4-6 weeks then continuing with deload and pct as normal? *Might as well go the extra distance. It's only a few weeks more. You will come back just fine!* Would that be ok??


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> I'm currently on my 5th week into my 3rd reload and seeing good gains thanks to you. This reload i'm using 60mg of Winstrol ED (which i've never used previously), 525mg of Tren blend PW and 1,400mg of Test blend PW ( both of which I have used many times before prior to using your STS. My problem is that i'm staring to see signs of thinning on the top of my scalp and thought it may be because of the Winstrol. I'm also using a lot more Test and Tren than ever before so could it be that? even though it did'nt seem to effect me on earlier cycles maybe due to me taking less of it. The thinning would be best decribed as all over thinning on the top of my head. There doesn't seem to be any receding of the hair line or bald patch on the crown, so i'm thinking, could it be the Winstrol? *I think it's the winstrol!* I'm hoping you may have seen a case like this in your many years of personal training and could offer me some advise. *I have seen winstrol cause hair loss with others during contest prep.* Should I stop using the Winstrol? *YES!* EShould I reduce the dosage of Test and Tren? *Not unless it continues once the winstrol is stopped.* If I act now how long should it be until I start seeing positive results? (hair stops thinning)? 2-4 weeks is average. Will the hair I've lost grow back? *Hair grows back sort of like after taking chemo but a receeding hair line does not*. Is it worth buying some Regaine from the chemist? *I would try it for sure!* Any help you could offer will be greatly appreciated.


above

----------


## delta1111

> above


Many thanks Ronnie for the quick reply. I will stop using the Winstrol immediatly. I don't have a receding hair line so I may be lucky. When I start using the Regaine (Minoxidol 5%) how long do you think it will take to notice a difference?

Kind regards.

----------


## asto_86

Thanks for the feedback Ron! Just wanted to say that I blew through the 4-6 rep range with 275 today... got 6 like it was nothing! Bumpin to 300 for next week.

----------


## Archangel.

Thanks for your help Ron. I will bump carbs to 200/day and reduce bi's,tri's and forearms to 9 sets.

----------


## DocBman

Ronnie,

I have a quick question regarding PCT.... 

First off, I am a little confused with all of the conflicting answers on the site regarding everything. Seems as if everything contradicts everything.

So here it is. I am currently on week 2 of a Test E/Dbol slingshot cycle. I currently have on hand nolva, clomid, hcg , and Adex.

as it stands right now I was going to run HCG twice a week at 250iu during deloads and stop once I reload. Adex will be used if signs of gyno shall arise....

My current PCT:
Clomid 100/100/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20
Adex??? I have read from others don't use with nolva, but according to the anabolic review book it is recommended to stack clomid, nolva, and adex.

Does my current PCT suffice?

Do you recommend different dosages?

Should I add Adex to PCT?

Should I drop Adex and only use nolva if ERSE's occur while on cycle?

Should I drop the clomid from PCT?
not really looking forward to being emotional....

Once again, I am just confused because I have heard so many different answers to these questions. Bottom line I trust your opinion with all your years of experience.

Thank you.

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
What are your thoughts on BCAA's? Also on the bottle it says to take 6g a day, half before and half after training. Everywhere I have read though tells me to take 35g to 45g per day, throughout the day. Do you know if this is right? I'm sure I read on this thread that the only supps you now take are egg whites, but I don't remember clearly.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ronnie,
I am definitely a follower of STS!!
Here's a question. I'm 45 years old, 6'2" 260 lbs. I've been working out all my life a side from 2-3 years recovering from a motorcycle accident. About 3 years ago I switched jobs and started eating poorly and went up to about 25% BF. I'm on an island and limited to working out at home. Anyway, I was constantly having problems with muscle pulling joint pain neck problems, etc. Anyway, invested in some really nice home gym equipment and also noticed that AAS (along with everything else is legally obtained here). About 6 months ago I did a 400mg test c - Deca 400 mg and it was like magic!! I was taking Dbol at 30 mg ed, but my BP went up so I quit it. I PCT with nolva and clomid for 3 weeks and anyway, kept what appeared to me to be all of my muscle (- water). I'm 5 weeks into my second cycle and have noticed gains slowing. I'm down to about 18% BF and am thinking of upping my dose from 400 mg to 600/800 mg test c and leaving the Deca at 400 mg. I've also started to use250 iu of HCG after reading a thread by Swifto on this form. I was also thinking of adding some stanzalol at 50 mg eod for the last 4 weeks of a 13 week cycle. I'll also drop the Deca a week earlier than the Test C.
My work out is Ronnie's Slingshot Training with a 5 day split, one muscle group once a week. I used a 4 day split with only one day off and that kicked my ass, but after the deload I'm 110%.
4 Week Reload
Mon - Chest/Tri's
Tues - Back/Bi's
Wed - Legs
Thurs - Shoulders, Abs
Fri - Off
Repeat
1 Week Deload
Mon - Chest/Tri's
Tues - Off
Wed - Back/ Bi's
Thurs - Off
Fri - Legs
Sat - Off
Sun - Shoulders, Abs
8 Week Reload (Starting now)
Mon - Chest
Tues - Back
Wed - Shoulders, Abs
Thurs - Legs
Fri - Arms (Tri's/Bi's, Forearms)
Sat - Off
Sun - Off
I do cardio on a eliptical machine for 30 min 4-5 times a week.

Diet-wise, here's an example
8:00 am 2 Bananas - cardio 30 minutes
9:30 Fruit salad w/yogurt oats, 3 hard boiled eggs 1 whole/2 whites
12:00 chicken coconut curry w/vegtables, rice
3:00 pm Chicken sandwich on whole wheat bread 3 eggs 1 whole/2 whites
6:00 Pre workout 3 bananas
Post workout whey protien shake w/bananas, mango OJ Pine apple juice 1 egg and milk.
9:00 pm grilled chicken or lean beef with garden salad or asparagus w/ olive oil.

I guess what I'm looking for is any suggestions, especially whether to include this Stanzolol for the last 4 weeks of my cycle. My BF% isn't dropping as fast as I would like, but I'm definitely looking better. (I'm not taking AAS to lose weight!) I've had no bad side effects from any of this, my libido has gone through the roof and I've started to have chics as young as 25 hitting on me. My lifts have gone way up and no hints of joint pain or injury after the deload. I guess I need to get blood work done but the place I'm at isn't easy to get this done. I probably could have done more research and went at this differently, but it's hard to say it was a mistake for me. Any heads up or ideas regarding diet, workout or AAS would be greatly appreciated. By the way, I live in Thailand and for some reason I can't find an AI to save my life. Does anyone see any problems or solutions with this?

----------


## 50+

Hi Ron, I'm at the end of my 2 week deload and getting ready for my next 8 week reload. I've noticed during my deload my nuts have gotten considerably smaller. Is this normal and what is the best program to get them back to normal size. I was wondering if this effect may be more intense because of my age (53). On a side note, my gains have been excellent, even during the deload. Your system is working out very well for me. I was going to add deca to my next cycle, can that cause even more shrinkage? I notice that you've recommended to lessen up on the protein powder and add egg whites to the mix. I'm pretty sure I recall that you've explained why but I can find it, can you please explain again. As always, thank you so much for your book of knowledge, your training system has made a huge difference in my life. After being very sick for close to a year and a half and losing much of the muscle that took me 30 years of dedicated hard training I now look better than ever.

----------


## chrisx

Ronnie I'm just trying to be as safe as possible with my body and not mess anything up, I'm kind of scared of being on aas for 20 weeks. Since I'm 2 1/2 weeks into my test c cycle, what if I was happy with the gains I made in 8 weeks, would it be ok to stop then *You can but expect to lose more muscle during pct. PCT always remains the same (HCG)!* and if so what would be a good pct? Or how about in the 2nd phase, I only reload for 4-6 weeks then continuing with deload and pct as normal? [B]Might as well go the extra distance. It's only a few weeks more. *You will come back just fine!* Would that be ok??

Clomid AND Nolva along with the hcg for pct correct? I'm just so nervous I want to have babies and not risk anything but if you say I will be completely safe then I take your word for it Thank you Ronnie for all your help

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey Ronnie,
> I am definitely a follower of STS!!
> Here's a question. I'm 45 years old, 6'2" 260 lbs. I've been working out all my life a side from 2-3 years recovering from a motorcycle accident. About 3 years ago I switched jobs and started eating poorly and went up to about 25% BF. I'm on an island and limited to working out at home. Anyway, I was constantly having problems with muscle pulling joint pain neck problems, etc. Anyway, invested in some really nice home gym equipment and also noticed that AAS (along with everything else is legally obtained here). About 6 months ago I did a 400mg test c - Deca 400 mg and it was like magic!! I was taking Dbol at 30 mg ed, but my BP went up so I quit it. I PCT with nolva and clomid for 3 weeks and anyway, kept what appeared to me to be all of my muscle (- water). I'm 5 weeks into my second cycle and have noticed gains slowing. I'm down to about 18% BF and am thinking of upping my dose from 400 mg to 600/800 mg test c and leaving the Deca at 400 mg. I've also started to use250 iu of HCG after reading a thread by Swifto on this form. I was also thinking of adding some stanzalol at 50 mg eod for the last 4 weeks of a 13 week cycle. I'll also drop the Deca a week earlier than the Test C.
> My work out is Ronnie's Slingshot Training with a 5 day split, one muscle group once a week. I used a 4 day split with only one day off and that kicked my ass, but after the deload I'm 110%.
> 4 Week Reload
> Mon - Chest/Tri's
> Tues - Back/Bi's
> Wed - Legs
> Thurs - Shoulders, Abs
> ...


Hey, not sure what all Ron will tell you, but I can honestly say you need to work on your diet A LOT. Not nearly enough protein and WAY to many simple carbs. No offence man, we've all been in the place where our diets are out of whack at one point or another. Do you know how to structure a proper diet, i.e. macronutrient ratios etc?? You need to study the diet section IMHO. If you don't have your diet worked out to a T, then you really shouldn't be using AAS.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for your help ron. I will bump carbs to 200/day and reduce bi's,tri's and forearms to 9 sets.


*try taking chest down to 9 sets as well because it's a small muscle group and see if that helps. I would also add in declines and drop the flyes.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hmmm..interesting ronnie...
> 
> So basically, once we juice after our first cycle...there really is no coming off ever lol...damn... I guess its just a life style forever...*that's it!*
> i always thought after u cycle a few times, u could keep ur gains with the proper protein intake and calories and just keep working out...i didn't know u have to be on forever*...you only keep just above what you could get naturally or what you could get naturally over the long haul. If you could keep it then arnold would be as big today as he was when competing and we know that's not the case!* 
> 
> but if one takes gh and causes hyperplasmia to occur, doesn't that exceed ur genetic potential, thus allowing u to keep ''permanent " gains from those new cells that would eventually mature...? *more so than anabolics!* what would be the point of taking any steroids at all if we all knew we had to be on forever...?..*better sex drive if test is taken in proper dosages, more energy, increased confidence, less stress, better workouts, gratification from seeing your muscle become bigger,you are more attractive to opposite sex, and just feeling good in general. It's called improving the quality of one's life.*  especially for those who do not ever intend to compete or become that big like a pro...
> 
> All i ever wanted to do was to achieve a certian look, never wanted to look like mr 0, not even arnold, more like a fitness mag cover...i dont think those guys run juice forever*??....many run low dosages year round but you can maintain some of those gains but not far above what you can get naturally.*
> also regards to drugs like primo or anavar ..supposedly "most keepable" gains after a cycle...do u not agree with that?...*no! People lose water weight coming off of test an dthink it's muscle weight.*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=50+;5261643]Hi Ron, I'm at the end of my 2 week deload and getting ready for my next 8 week reload. I've noticed during my deload my nuts have gotten considerably smaller. Is this normal and what is the best program to get them back to normal size. *IT HAPPENS TO SOME PEOPLE. IF IT CONCENRS YOU TRY TAKING 500 HCG PER WEEK (250 SHOT TWICE A WEEK) DURING DELOADS. I PERSONALLY WOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT IT!* was wondering if this effect may be more intense because of my age (53). On a side note, my gains have been excellent, even during the deload. Your system is working out very well for me. I was going to add deca to my next cycle, can that cause even more shrinkage? *NOT REALLY BECAUSE ONCE YOU ARE SHUT DOWN THE BALLS PRETTY MUCH GET AS SMALL AS THEY ARE GOING TO GET*. I notice that you've recommended to lessen up on the protein powder and add egg whites to the mix. I'm pretty sure I recall that you've explained why but I can find it, can you please explain again. *WHOLE FOODS ARE BETTER FOR INCREASING PROTEIN SYNTHESIS. THEY ALSO IMPROVE METABOLISM AND PREVENT CATABOLISM BETTER THAN PROTEIN POWDERS*. As always, thank you so much for your book of knowledge, your training system has made a huge difference in my life. After being very sick for close to a year and a half and losing much of the muscle that took me 30 years of dedicated hard training I now look better than ever. *I AM GLAD![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I'm just trying to be as safe as possible with my body and not mess anything up, I'm kind of scared of being on aas for 20 weeks. Since I'm 2 1/2 weeks into my test c cycle, what if I was happy with the gains I made in 8 weeks, would it be ok to stop then *You can but expect to lose more muscle during pct. PCT always remains the same (HCG)!* and if so what would be a good pct? Or how about in the 2nd phase, I only reload for 4-6 weeks then continuing with deload and pct as normal? [B]Might as well go the extra distance. It's only a few weeks more. *You will come back just fine!* Would that be ok??
> 
> Clomid AND Nolva along with the hcg for pct correct? *You can do all 3 to be extra safe. Some do only HCG and NOLVA because CLOMID cause cause emotionalism.* I'm just so nervous I want to have babies and not risk anything but if you say I will be completely safe then I take your word for it Thank you Ronnie for all your help. *I understand! Take 10 weeks off after your 20 week cycle to play it extra safe.*


above

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, yeah ive had the same problems as a few others regarding loss of gains after a cycle. once i finished the cycle of test and tren i was losing weight by the week even though i kept cals the same. ive lost over 50% of what i gained and its really frustrating. i thought it may have been the pct but i did everything pretty much by the book - hcg , clomid and tamoxifen . is it normal to lose most of the gains after a cycle? i suspect that it was alot of water weight though, if this is the case then wouldnt it be better to stay on anabolics using the 8 week reload 2 week deload period all year? im really passionate about training and have ambitions to compete so im willing to accept the sides of cycling all year but would this be ok to keep all gains. also i was reading the benefits of using tren as the main mass builder rather than test as you suggested to keep water weight minimal. 
im 21 and have two successful cycles under my belt but lost most gains.
thanks for all your advice ronnie.

----------


## Archangel.

> *try taking chest down to 9 sets as well because it's a small muscle group and see if that helps. I would also add in declines and drop the flyes.*


Ok, I will also reduce chest to 9 work sets, thank you. Out of curiosity, why do you say drop the flyes? 

So, I'm thinking this for chest now:
Flat barbell bench: 3 X 4-6, 8-10, 10-12
Decline Smith: 3 X 4-6, 8-10, 10-12
Incline something??? (your suggestion here please) 

Honestly Ron, the only reason I still do flat barbell bench is to feed my own ego, as stupid as I know that is. I know from studying your writings that decline smith is best for chest, so what would your suggested 9 set chest routine look like??

Also, I feel doing heavy close grip bench for tri's is causing to much of a cross-over effect and overloading onto my chest as well, which I think might be contributing to my chest lagging, what do you think about this??
If I'm right, then I would be hitting chest with the close grips 3 days after blasting them on chest day.

Please critique my current split:

Mon-bi's/tri's/forearms
Wed-Back
Fri-Chest/shoulders 
Sat-Legs

Keep in mind these are the ONLY 4 days I can develop my split around.
I do shoulders after chest because I feel hitting them another day of the week is just way to much overall volume for the shoulder girdle area. I only do 3 sets of side laterals and 3 sets on the reverse pec deck for shoulders AFTER chest. I MIGHT do 3 sets of dumbell presses too. What do you think?

Thank you.

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey, not sure what all Ron will tell you, but I can honestly say you need to work on your diet A LOT. Not nearly enough protein and WAY to many simple carbs. No offence man, we've all been in the place where our diets are out of whack at one point or another. Do you know how to structure a proper diet, i.e. macronutrient ratios etc?? You need to study the diet section IMHO. If you don't have your diet worked out to a T, then you really shouldn't be using AAS.


Your right on man, I don't know enough about diet (macronutrient??) Will be a studying. Anything that glares you could point out right away? Thanks for the help.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Well ronnie, I've reviewed everything you have said and researched it..

I'm currently on a PCT of Aromasin , clen , nolvd and clomid..my I look WAY better off cycle then on...its amazing i kept mostly everything...i have also been on riptropin for about 6 months now at 5iu 5/2

My stats: with no pump

26
5'11 (ecto mesomorph)
206
12% bf
arms 17 
calves 16
legs 26
chest 48 

I just got of a 22 weeker of some crazy ass shit... my friend asked George Farah to make me a cycle...im no pro and i realized when i finally got my diet in check, i made way better gains on the cutting portion of my cycle...i was 220 on cycle and now im 206...yet i look the same size but way leaner...

cycle was

1-8 600mg sust
9-16 1200mg sust
9-16 400mg tren 
17-22 400mg prop
17-22: 50mg var ed
17-22; 50mg winny ed
1-22: primo 400 

my diet was on point, in terms of eating 5-6 times a day, clean

ive come to the conclusion all this crap for what? just to literally replace muscle with fat...(i guess not bad) but i was 205 before my cycle but at a wayyyyy higher bf...prob 18% ...now im 206 after losing 15 lbs from my cycle....its wierd lol

i guess all in all i did change my body totally because i was at a wayy higher bf %...but 22 weeks on all that shit prob wasted and totally make my receptors ineffective...thats prob why i feel way better and look better off...and prob wasted money (luckily i have a direct connet to a founder of a UGL and get shit extremely cheap)

i believe i am the kind of person who actually responds to Lower dosages...ive done a bunch of cycles before this, ranging all types of dosages... my flaw of all of them was failure to do a proper PCT correctly...i took care of that now

with all this being said... what do u recommend....i have access to anything i want...maybe a cycle with Test E and primo... clean gains with min sides?..thanks ronnie

----------


## Archangel.

> Your right on man, I don't know enough about diet (macronutrient??) Will be a studying. Anything that glares you could point out right away? Thanks for the help.


Well, the biggest thing you need to do is start counting grams of protein, carbs and fat. What do you weigh right now, and what bf% are you? You need to determine what's called your BMR (basic metabolic rate) and then from there determine your TDEE (total daily energy expenditure). knowing these is imperative to your progress. Just google each one and you'll come across an online calculator for them. Your BMR is going to tell you how many calories YOU need to ingest just to function and remain the same weight. However your BMR does not take into account any daily activity you perform i.e. walking, sleeping, exerceise etc. That's what your TDEE will tell you. Now, they are just giving you how many CALORIES are required. You have to go one step further and break those calories down into grams of protein, carbs and fat (macronutrients). How you divvy up your daily cals between the 3 macronutrients is TOTALLY dependant on your goals. Your going to always want to consume 1.5-2 grams of protein whether your goal is to bulk or cut. (1 gram of protein=4 calories) Carbs on the other hand are adjusted entirely for what your individual goal is at the time. (1 gram of carb= 4 cals)
Fat is individual to everyone too, but you should get the majority of your fat from UNSATURATED sources i.e. olive oil, natty peanut butter. Right now you're getting too many carbs from SIMPLE carbs. There is a time you can and should consume simple carbs, but most of the time get how ever many grams of carbs you're aiming for from COMPLEX carbs i.e. Oatmeal, whole wheat bread. I hope this all helps, I'm trying to give you an entire nutritional education in a page lol. Doesn't really work, any more Q's, just ask

----------


## Archangel.

> Your right on man, I don't know enough about diet (macronutrient??) Will be a studying. Anything that glares you could point out right away? Thanks for the help.


Oh, I would adjust your workout split too. 5 days/week is alot of volume IMO. I would design it around no more than 4 days/week. If you need help, let me know

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks a million for taking the time, man!! This is what I needed was a pointing in the right direction so I can start studying/researching. I will get on this tonight. One quick one though if you got a second, when you say simple carbs and looking at what I wrote, your talking about the bananas, mangos, fruit salad, etc. Rice I suppose falls in here too as well as the vegs. I started eating this based on what I thought was the right, not because it is. My question is, with all these proteins and no fruits or vegs (unless I'm wrong) is there enough fiber to shit properly?

Also, I AM definitely interested in your opinion on my split. I'll write it out and post it and maybe you can give me some ideas. Thanks alot Bro, this is priceless...

----------


## The Titan99

> Oh, I would adjust your workout split too. 5 days/week is alot of volume IMO. I would design it around no more than 4 days/week. If you need help, let me know


As you can see from my first post, I was on a 4 day split with only 1 day off and that F** me up. I know this is pretty ambitious for 8 weeks, but I feel pretty good in the middle of week 2. I'm also doing cardio for 30 minutes on Mon, Tues, Wed Fri

Here it is, this is copied straight from what I did last week...

Mon - Chest Dips 3 x 10,9,8 Flat bench Prep, 3 x 6,8,? Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 Flat Flies 3 x 8,8,8
Tues - Back Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 Close Grip Pull Ups 3 x 10,9,7 Bent Over Wide Grip Rows 4 x 8,8,10 Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 Deadlift Prep, 3 x 6,8,7
Wed - Shoulders, Abs Seated Military Prep 3 x 7,8,10 Vert. Rows 3x 8,8,7 Lateral Raises 3x 8,9,10 Front Raises 3 x 8,8,10 Wide Grip Barbell Shrugs 5 x 8,8,9,9,8 Abs Weighted Decline sit ups 3 x 16,13,10 Weighted crunches 3 x 20,16,14 Leg raises 3 x 20,18,13
Thurs - Legs Squats Prep 4 x 8,8,9,8 Leg Extensions 4 x 7,8,8,8 Leg Curls 4 x 8,9,9 Straight legged Deadlift 3 x 8,9,9 Standing Calf Raises 4 x 14,12,12,10
Fri - Arms EZ Bar Preacher Curls 5 x 8,8,9,9,10 Concentrated Dumbbell Curls 4 x 8,8,9,10 Spider Barbell Curls 3 x 8,7,8 Triceps Decline French Curls 4 x 7,8,9,9 Tri Throwbacks 4 x 7,8,8,7

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> As you can see from my first post, I was on a 4 day split with only 1 day off and that F** me up. I know this is pretty ambitious for 8 weeks, but I feel pretty good in the middle of week 2. I'm also doing cardio for 30 minutes on Mon, Tues, Wed Fri
> 
> Here it is, this is copied straight from what I did last week...
> 
> Mon - Chest Dips 3 x 10,9,8 Flat bench Prep, 3 x 6,8,? Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 Flat Flies 3 x 8,8,8
> Tues - Back Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 Close Grip Pull Ups 3 x 10,9,7 Bent Over Wide Grip Rows 4 x 8,8,10 Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 Deadlift Prep, 3 x 6,8,7
> Wed - Shoulders, Abs Seated Military Prep 3 x 7,8,10 Vert. Rows 3x 8,8,7 Lateral Raises 3x 8,9,10 Front Raises 3 x 8,8,10 Wide Grip Barbell Shrugs 5 x 8,8,9,9,8 Abs Weighted Decline sit ups 3 x 16,13,10 Weighted crunches 3 x 20,16,14 Leg raises 3 x 20,18,13
> Thurs - Legs Squats Prep 4 x 8,8,9,8 Leg Extensions 4 x 7,8,8,8 Leg Curls 4 x 8,9,9 Straight legged Deadlift 3 x 8,9,9 Standing Calf Raises 4 x 14,12,12,10
> Fri - Arms EZ Bar Preacher Curls 5 x 8,8,9,9,10 Concentrated Dumbbell Curls 4 x 8,8,9,10 Spider Barbell Curls 3 x 8,7,8 Triceps Decline French Curls 4 x 7,8,9,9 Tri Throwbacks 4 x 7,8,8,7


You have alot of interesting stuff in there, too much volume in certain areas then not enough in others. Definately need some help, one thing I find very interesting is you do 12 sets for biceps and 8 for triceps...?? You put in more volume into your biceps then you do in your quads??? 15 sets for back? Read back through the thread some more. You can do whichever excersizes you like to do but alot of your problem is your volume. But i'll leave that for Ronnie/who ever else wants to

----------


## 50+

> My question is, with all these proteins and no fruits or vegs (unless I'm wrong) is there enough fiber to shit properly?
> .


Complex carbs such as green veggies have a bunch of fiber, are low in calories and have plenty of vitamins and minerals. I had serious problems in my digestive track for a long time so I've done a lot of research on the subject. If you need any more info on fiber PM me.

----------


## The Titan99

> You have alot of interesting stuff in there, too much volume in certain areas then not enough in others. Definately need some help, one thing I find very interesting is you do 12 sets for biceps and 8 for triceps...?? You put in more volume into your biceps then you do in your quads??? 15 sets for back? Read back through the thread some more. You can do whichever excersizes you like to do but alot of your problem is your volume. But i'll leave that for Ronnie/who ever else wants to


All of these seem like extremely valid points. I'm going to re-read the thread, get the diet corraled and re post my next attempt. Any other suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks Guys.

----------


## asto_86

> All of these seem like extremely valid points. I'm going to re-read the thread, get the diet corraled and re post my next attempt. Any other suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks Guys.


Here is a pdf of what I have been doing, I think it is a great workout! 5 days on, 2 days off. With exactly 30 seconds lifting per set and 2 minutes between each set there is only like 2 workouts that last over an hour. Check my progress too on the weights, it's getting crazy for me..

----------


## Archangel.

> Thanks a million for taking the time, man!! This is what I needed was a pointing in the right direction so I can start studying/researching. I will get on this tonight. One quick one though if you got a second, when you say simple carbs and looking at what I wrote, your talking about the bananas, mangos, fruit salad, etc. Rice I suppose falls in here too as well as the vegs. I started eating this based on what I thought was the right, not because it is. My question is, with all these proteins and no fruits or vegs (unless I'm wrong) is there enough fiber to shit properly?
> 
> Also, I AM definitely interested in your opinion on my split. I'll write it out and post it and maybe you can give me some ideas. Thanks alot Bro, this is priceless...


By simple carbs, I am referring to the fruit, yes and the rice only if it's the white/instant type. You can get long grain brown rice (complex carb) if you enjoy using rice as a source of carbohydrate. The veg is really good to have in your diet, don't cut out the dark leafy salads, broccoli, asparagus etc. (I can't remember if you said you are eating those, just good examples). Yes, there is enough fiber to shit properly. There is a ton of fiber in large flake oatmeal, veg etc. Something to use that is an EXCELLENT product IMO that helps a lot with bowel movements is a probiotic supplement. These are the "good" bacteria and will do wonders for you in this department, as well as a host of other benefits too. You can find them at any supplement store or pharmacy.

----------


## Archangel.

> As you can see from my first post, I was on a 4 day split with only 1 day off and that F** me up. I know this is pretty ambitious for 8 weeks, but I feel pretty good in the middle of week 2. I'm also doing cardio for 30 minutes on Mon, Tues, Wed Fri
> 
> Here it is, this is copied straight from what I did last week...
> 
> Mon - Chest Dips 3 x 10,9,8 Flat bench Prep, 3 x 6,8,? Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 Flat Flies 3 x 8,8,8
> Tues - Back Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 Close Grip Pull Ups 3 x 10,9,7 Bent Over Wide Grip Rows 4 x 8,8,10 Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 Deadlift Prep, 3 x 6,8,7
> Wed - Shoulders, Abs Seated Military Prep 3 x 7,8,10 Vert. Rows 3x 8,8,7 Lateral Raises 3x 8,9,10 Front Raises 3 x 8,8,10 Wide Grip Barbell Shrugs 5 x 8,8,9,9,8 Abs Weighted Decline sit ups 3 x 16,13,10 Weighted crunches 3 x 20,16,14 Leg raises 3 x 20,18,13
> Thurs - Legs Squats Prep 4 x 8,8,9,8 Leg Extensions 4 x 7,8,8,8 Leg Curls 4 x 8,9,9 Straight legged Deadlift 3 x 8,9,9 Standing Calf Raises 4 x 14,12,12,10
> Fri - Arms EZ Bar Preacher Curls 5 x 8,8,9,9,10 Concentrated Dumbbell Curls 4 x 8,8,9,10 Spider Barbell Curls 3 x 8,7,8 Triceps Decline French Curls 4 x 7,8,9,9 Tri Throwbacks 4 x 7,8,8,7


I would reduce total work sets for chest to 9 sets, and if you have to drop something, drop the flyes. Begin your chest workout with a compound press like flat bench or declines in the smith machine (Ronnie would say declines).
Your back routine looks pretty good, but don't be afraid to load up on the wait a little more to be in the 4-6 rep range in your first set or so. Same goes for chest, legs, shoulders. One of the reasons I didn't really like your split is that you've got shoulders on Wed, after just blasting your chest on Mon. The problem with this is that when you train chest (especially intensely), there is A LOT of carry over effect onto the shoulders. So, on Mon, if you just did 9 intense sets of presses for your chest, I GUARANTEE you that your anterior deltoids (front head of shoulders) will be also sufficiently blasted, as well as some carry over to the rest of your entire shoulder girdle. This can and will lead to over-trained shoulders fast IMO. That's why I don't have a separate "shoulder" day, I just do them after chest. I can't use as much weight as if I did them on their own day, but that's not the point. After chest, I just do 3-4 sets of side laterals, followed by 3-4 sets of rear laterals, then MAYBE 3 sets of either wide-grip upright rows OR 3 sets of dumbell presses. People forget that the shoulders are actually a smaller muscle group, and doing 9-12 sets of presses Mon for chest, folowed by ANOTHER 9-12 sets of presses and laterals for shoulders is way too much IMO, whether shoulders is on Wed, Thurs or whatever. This is the way I do it, and people are always commenting that I have big shoulders, so I can't be too far off track. My shoulders improved a lot when I dropped them on their own day. Again, this is just my opinion. Also, I wouldn't do shrugs the day after you blasted heavy deadlifts. Again, there is A LOT of carry over from deadlifts to hitting the traps. I do traps on back day, at the end, and again my traps started growing to where they are now in my avy after this adjustment. Your leg routine looks pretty good, bud. The only thing I wouldn't do because they're kinda dangerous and hard on the lower back is the stiff-legged deads. I'd do just various leg curls, maybe some lunges. Also, I think seated calf presses are better for developing the over-all calf, but if you can only do standing, then at least your hitting calves! Do only 9 intense work sets for bi's and tri's, throw in pushdowns for the tri's. I hope this helps!

----------


## The Titan99

> By simple carbs, I am referring to the fruit, yes and the rice only if it's the white/instant type. You can get long grain brown rice (complex carb) if you enjoy using rice as a source of carbohydrate. The veg is really good to have in your diet, don't cut out the dark leafy salads, broccoli, asparagus etc. (I can't remember if you said you are eating those, just good examples). Yes, there is enough fiber to shit properly. There is a ton of fiber in large flake oatmeal, veg etc. Something to use that is an EXCELLENT product IMO that helps a lot with bowel movements is a probiotic supplement. These are the "good" bacteria and will do wonders for you in this department, as well as a host of other benefits too. You can find them at any supplement store or pharmacy.


I'm with you now man, the more I read on diet, the more I understand. Asparagus, broccoli, leafy salads etc. = no bowel problems. This weekend all I have to do is dial in this diet business. Got a digital scale and will put the hours in on this. One problem is I live on an island in the Gulf of Thailand and some of the things you guys like to eat (natty PB) I can't get here, but I'm sureI can find suitable replacements. Thanks for the time to help man!

----------


## The Titan99

> I would reduce total work sets for chest to 9 sets, and if you have to drop something, drop the flyes. Begin your chest workout with a compound press like flat bench or declines in the smith machine (Ronnie would say declines).
> Your back routine looks pretty good, but don't be afraid to load up on the wait a little more to be in the 4-6 rep range in your first set or so. Same goes for chest, legs, shoulders. One of the reasons I didn't really like your split is that you've got shoulders on Wed, after just blasting your chest on Mon. The problem with this is that when you train chest (especially intensely), there is A LOT of carry over effect onto the shoulders. So, on Mon, if you just did 9 intense sets of presses for your chest, I GUARANTEE you that your anterior deltoids (front head of shoulders) will be also sufficiently blasted, as well as some carry over to the rest of your entire shoulder girdle. This can and will lead to over-trained shoulders fast IMO. That's why I don't have a separate "shoulder" day, I just do them after chest. I can't use as much weight as if I did them on their own day, but that's not the point. After chest, I just do 3-4 sets of side laterals, followed by 3-4 sets of rear laterals, then MAYBE 3 sets of either wide-grip upright rows OR 3 sets of dumbell presses. People forget that the shoulders are actually a smaller muscle group, and doing 9-12 sets of presses Mon for chest, folowed by ANOTHER 9-12 sets of presses and laterals for shoulders is way too much IMO, whether shoulders is on Wed, Thurs or whatever. This is the way I do it, and people are always commenting that I have big shoulders, so I can't be too far off track. My shoulders improved a lot when I dropped them on their own day. Again, this is just my opinion. Also, I wouldn't do shrugs the day after you blasted heavy deadlifts. Again, there is A LOT of carry over from deadlifts to hitting the traps. I do traps on back day, at the end, and again my traps started growing to where they are now in my avy after this adjustment. Your leg routine looks pretty good, bud. The only thing I wouldn't do because they're kinda dangerous and hard on the lower back is the stiff-legged deads. I'd do just various leg curls, maybe some lunges. Also, I think seated calf presses are better for developing the over-all calf, but if you can only do standing, then at least your hitting calves! Do only 9 intense work sets for bi's and tri's, throw in pushdowns for the tri's. I hope this helps!


Alright!! I will do just what your saying, As I get you decline x 5, Incline x 4 and drop flies? Add shoulder work after chest (Side Laterals x 4, Rear Laterals x 3, 3 x Wide Grip upright Rows - works for me due to equipment restrictions) 

Tues - Back as advertised with Shrugs at the end (4 sets?)

Wed - Abs? Off? Maybe lagging muscle group of the future?

Thurs - Legs as advertised w/o straight leg deadlifts (I'mhaving LITTLE lower back twinges now) maybe w/ lunges. I got no smith/pulleys is why I do standing calf raises.

Friday - Arms 9 x bi's and 9 x tri's Can't do pushdowns, no pulleys. That's why I don't have another exercise for tri's. What I have is a bench incline/decline with preacher attachment - Legext./curl attachment, Olympic bar, EZ Bar, and various dumbells, soon a full set. What's another exercise that you would suggest? Or maybe 5 x French 4 x throwbacks?

If this sounds good to you, I will do this. :7up: 

Thanks again Dude.

----------


## The Titan99

> Here is a pdf of what I have been doing, I think it is a great workout! 5 days on, 2 days off. With exactly 30 seconds lifting per set and 2 minutes between each set there is only like 2 workouts that last over an hour. Check my progress too on the weights, it's getting crazy for me..


Thanks man. Ihave to hone my Adobe skillsat work tomorrow pm so I can read this

----------


## The Titan99

> By simple carbs, I am referring to the fruit, yes and the rice only if it's the white/instant type. You can get long grain brown rice (complex carb) if you enjoy using rice as a source of carbohydrate. The veg is really good to have in your diet, don't cut out the dark leafy salads, broccoli, asparagus etc. (I can't remember if you said you are eating those, just good examples). Yes, there is enough fiber to shit properly. There is a ton of fiber in large flake oatmeal, veg etc. Something to use that is an EXCELLENT product IMO that helps a lot with bowel movements is a probiotic supplement. These are the "good" bacteria and will do wonders for you in this department, as well as a host of other benefits too. You can find them at any supplement store or pharmacy.


Just one more quick one. What's the most accurate method of determining BF%? I've tried several and they range a lot.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

i thought this was ronnies thread LOL...

----------


## Archangel.

> Alright!! I will do just what your saying, As I get you decline x 5, Incline x 4 and drop flies? Add shoulder work after chest (Side Laterals x 4, Rear Laterals x 3, 3 x Wide Grip upright Rows - works for me due to equipment restrictions) 
> 
> Tues - Back as advertised with Shrugs at the end (4 sets?)
> 
> Wed - Abs? Off? Maybe lagging muscle group of the future?
> 
> Thurs - Legs as advertised w/o straight leg deadlifts (I'mhaving LITTLE lower back twinges now) maybe w/ lunges. I got no smith/pulleys is why I do standing calf raises.
> 
> Friday - Arms 9 x bi's and 9 x tri's Can't do pushdowns, no pulleys. That's why I don't have another exercise for tri's. What I have is a bench incline/decline with preacher attachment - Legext./curl attachment, Olympic bar, EZ Bar, and various dumbells, soon a full set. What's another exercise that you would suggest? Or maybe 5 x French 4 x throwbacks?
> ...


You don't have to drop the flyes, just saying if you were to try to do them along with flat bench, inclines and declines it would be to much volume overall volume for the pecs. Shoulders look good to me, as lng as it feels right for you. Ronnie told me to do 6 sets of shrugs at the end of my back workout when I asked him the same Q. Abs. Sorry, do them on whatever day you like IMO. I don't even train mine right now. (not saying that's the right thing to do lol) Legs look good. For your tri's, by french press, do you mean skull crushers? If not, try those, and I also like seated two-handed overhead triceps extensions with a dumbell. (both hands hold the same dumbell).

----------


## Archangel.

> I'm with you now man, the more I read on diet, the more I understand. Asparagus, broccoli, leafy salads etc. = no bowel problems. This weekend all I have to do is dial in this diet business. Got a digital scale and will put the hours in on this. One problem is I live on an island in the Gulf of Thailand and some of the things you guys like to eat (natty PB) I can't get here, but I'm sureI can find suitable replacements. Thanks for the time to help man!


Your welcome  :Wink: 
We basically just eat the natty PB for its healthy fat grams, and a little for its protein content. (the unsaturated fat I was telling you about in a previous post). So if there is some other form of natural nuts there or nut butter, you could use that. If not, maybe you could just supplement with olive oil, flaxseed, hempseed oil etc.

----------


## Archangel.

> Just one more quick one. What's the most accurate method of determining BF%? I've tried several and they range a lot.


Basically, calipers IMO. Take several measurements CAREFULLY, and take the average. It should be close if you do it right. Other than that, you could surf around this site and check all the "guess my bf%" threads, and compare yourself in mirror to some of these guys. Not saying that's super accurate, but it's something. Just be HONEST with yourself. Try not to be one of those guys that tells everyone they're 10% when they have little love handles going on. Before I started my LONG ass cut I've been on, I was in denial when the calipers read me at 25%. It sucked, but looking back, it was pretty accurate. I'll try to post some before and after pics for you if you like. Actually, there is some of me a few pages back in this thread.

----------


## Archangel.

> i thought this was ronnies thread LOL...


This IS Ronnie's thread, and I'm sorry if I offend anyone on here or Ron himself by answering some peoples Q's. It's just that this guys questions were fairly basic knowledge IMO, and I'm completely confident I can help people with Q's like this. I just personally feel Ronnie's knowledge is more valuable for a little more advanced problems, although I readily and completely admit he has the knowledge to help people like this too. Ron's still the man, I've just seen him get a little frustrated in past posts with people asking a myriad of what I refer to as basic knowledge questions. Again, I don't mean to offend anyone, just enjoy helping  :Smilie:

----------


## The Titan99

> Your welcome Got it.
> We basically just eat the natty PB for its healthy fat grams, and a little for its protein content. (the unsaturated fat I was telling you about in a previous post). So if there is some other form of natural nuts there or nut butter, you could use that. If not, maybe you could just supplement with olive oil, flaxseed, hempseed oil etc.


Coconut? I'll check this out myself...




> Basically, calipers IMO. Take several measurements CAREFULLY, and take the average. It should be close if you do it right. Other than that, you could surf around this site and check all the "guess my bf%" threads, and compare yourself in mirror to some of these guys. Not saying that's super accurate, but it's something. Just be HONEST with yourself. Try not to be one of those guys that tells everyone they're 10% when they have little love handles going on. Before I started my LONG ass cut I've been on, I was in denial when the calipers read me at 25%. It sucked, but looking back, it was pretty accurate. I'll try to post some before and after pics for you if you like. Actually, there is some of me a few pages back in this thread.


Got it. Of all of them the average is 23%. My first goal is under 15%.




> This IS Ronnie's thread, and I'm sorry if I offend anyone on here or Ron himself by answering some peoples Q's. It's just that this guys questions were fairly basic knowledge IMO, and I'm completely confident I can help people with Q's like this. I just personally feel Ronnie's knowledge is more valuable for a little more advanced problems, although I readily and completely admit he has the knowledge to help people like this too. Ron's still the man, I've just seen him get a little frustrated in past posts with people asking a myriad of what I refer to as basic knowledge questions. Again, I don't mean to offend anyone, just enjoy helping


I SERIOUSLY appreciate the help man. I train dive instructors/divemasters and you don't need me to tell you how to attach yoursnorkel to your mask. HOWEVER, you do needsomeoneto do it, and you've been patient enough for that.

----------


## The Titan99

> You don't have to drop the flyes, just saying if you were to try to do them along with flat bench, inclines and declines it would be to much volume overall volume for the pecs. Shoulders look good to me, as lng as it feels right for you. Ronnie told me to do 6 sets of shrugs at the end of my back workout when I asked him the same Q. Abs. Sorry, do them on whatever day you like IMO. I don't even train mine right now. (not saying that's the right thing to do lol) Legs look good. For your tri's, by french press, do you mean skull crushers? If not, try those, and I also like seated two-handed overhead triceps extensions with a dumbell. (both hands hold the same dumbell).


Got it. 6 sets of shrugs, skull crushers, 2-handed overhead tricep extensions. Will give it a go...

----------


## Archangel.

> Coconut? I'll check this out myself...
> 
> Got it. Of all of them the average is 23%. My first goal is under 15%.
> 
> I SERIOUSLY appreciate the help man. I train dive instructors/divemasters and you don't need me to tell you how to attach yoursnorkel to your mask. HOWEVER, you do needsomeoneto do it, and you've been patient enough for that.


I'm really happy I can help you out. It means a lot when someone shows so much appreciation such as you have. Actually, I supplement with DME coconut oil (DME is the brand name). It's all natural and very good for you. That sounds like a very cool job you have, I've always been interested in diving. Ok, so you're about 23%, and your first goal is to drop to under 15%. I would recommend a carb cycling approach for this goal, as that's what I used to drop from 25% to my now 10-12%. It took some trial and error, but I did succeed, and so will you. Start with 1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight, 150 grams of carbs/day, and 50 grams of fat/day. So, for example, if you are 200 pounds, that would be 300g/protein/day, 150g/carbs/day and 50g/fat/day. That would equate to a total of 2250 calories. Do this for 3 days, then do what is called a "carb up" day, where you will increase your total carbohydrate intake to 250g for the day, but you will also reduce your total protein intake for that day down to 200g. What your doing is increasing carbs by 100g, and also lowering protein by 100g. Since 1 gram of carbohydrate = 4 cals, and 1 gram of protein = 4 cals, you will still be consuming a total of 2250 calories, but the change will shock your body and also replenish some the glycogen in your muscles, which will make you appear a little "fuller" and be a little stronger. So it's a two fold benefit. Then do the first diet outlined again with the 150g/carbs/day and 300g/protein for another two days, then do another carb up day as outlined. Fat always stays the same. Again, this is just an example for someone who weighs 200 pounds. Don't forget, you've got to determine your TDEE. This will help you be even more accurate. Do cardio 4-6 times a week at a moderate intensity for 30 mins to start, and see how your progress goes from there. If you like, give me your TDEE when you figure it out, and I can help you dial something really accurate in diet and cardio wise.
Just a heads up for you, a lot of people say not to cycle with a higher bf% like yours (no offense, I was there), because there is a higher risk for estrogen sides etc, but I'm not here to tell you how to live your life. It's just that you can still achieve your goal naturally with the right desire and work ethic, but that's entirely an individual decision.
Also, the diet I just described to you is Ronnie's carb cycling method, so all the credit goes to him really for what I just entailed for you.

----------


## The Titan99

> I'm really happy I can help you out. It means a lot when someone shows so much appreciation such as you have. Actually, I supplement with DME coconut oil (DME is the brand name). It's all natural and very good for you. That sounds like a very cool job you have, I've always been interested in diving. Ok, so you're about 23%, and your first goal is to drop to under 15%. I would recommend a carb cycling approach for this goal, as that's what I used to drop from 25% to my now 10-12%. It took some trial and error, but I did succeed, and so will you. Start with 1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight, 150 grams of carbs/day, and 50 grams of fat/day. So, for example, if you are 200 pounds, that would be 300g/protein/day, 150g/carbs/day and 50g/fat/day. That would equate to a total of 2250 calories. Do this for 3 days, then do what is called a "carb up" day, where you will increase your total carbohydrate intake to 250g for the day, but you will also reduce your total protein intake for that day down to 200g. What your doing is increasing carbs by 100g, and also lowering protein by 100g. Since 1 gram of carbohydrate = 4 cals, and 1 gram of protein = 4 cals, you will still be consuming a total of 2250 calories, but the change will shock your body and also replenish some the glycogen in your muscles, which will make you appear a little "fuller" and be a little stronger. So it's a two fold benefit. Then do the first diet outlined again with the 150g/carbs/day and 300g/protein for another two days, then do another carb up day as outlined. Fat always stays the same. Again, this is just an example for someone who weighs 200 pounds. Don't forget, you've got to determine your TDEE. This will help you be even more accurate. Do cardio 4-6 times a week at a moderate intensity for 30 mins to start, and see how your progress goes from there. If you like, give me your TDEE when you figure it out, and I can help you dial something really accurate in diet and cardio wise.
> Just a heads up for you, a lot of people say not to cycle with a higher bf% like yours (no offense, I was there), because there is a higher risk for estrogen sides etc, but I'm not here to tell you how to live your life. It's just that you can still achieve your goal naturally with the right desire and work ethic, but that's entirely an individual decision.
> Also, the diet I just described to you is Ronnie's carb cycling method, so all the credit goes to him really for what I just entailed for you.


Ha! My house is in the middle of an old coconut farm so they literally rain down around here. A lot of people are actually seriously injured during wind storms from falling coconuts!! One of the girls that work for me can knock the top off one and drain it into a glass in under 20 seconds. NATURE!! Got that going for me. I was in the water for 13 years straight, every day, throwing tanks,students, gear and gas every day. I used to play football in college and have always been 220-230 pounds lean. About 5 years ago (as I turned 40) I got more into the instructor training, theory, equipment and administration and way bigger money. Kept the hobby of power-drinking, chic-chasing and BBQ rib eating. You can guess what happened next. Couldn't get any pu**y in Thailand, WHAT'S UP WITH THAT? Anyway, in the past I could always start working out, swimming and 60 days later, BANG, no problem. This time I was at it for 18 months+ and just turned into a gorilla. Finally I got this gym equipment (3000 + Dollars, so I'm commited) and tried to start eating better. That's when I saw the test C and Deca in the Pharmacy. You can by inject able morphine w/o a prescription here if you wanted, so I thought I'd try it. Obviously I didn't do enough research. Last time and this time I had no side effects, but I suppose I'm just lucky. Still, it's doing something good. I was originally asking if I should up the dose and maybe add some stanz to it. 

Thanks to you I now have my cocked-up workout hammered out and am about to sort the core of the problem out, my diet. Since I'm on a low dose I'm just going to finish like I have been with the 400 mg Test, PCT then cut naturally to 12-15%. THEN do this the way it's supposed to be done.

If you knew me, you'd know I don't mean this in any overly ingratiating way, but if it weren't for your honesty, time, help and patience I would have unknowingly gone down a very different road. I owe you man.

I finish a instructor group on Fri. and will get back to you with my exact numbers (BMR,TDEE, etc.) on Sun. If you have the time (anytime) it would really help. Ron's deal seems real which is how I ended up on this thread, but your clarification is invaluable.

Thanks again buddy!! :Haha:

----------


## Archangel.

> Ha! My house is in the middle of an old coconut farm so they literally rain down around here. A lot of people are actually seriously injured during wind storms from falling coconuts!! One of the girls that work for me can knock the top off one and drain it into a glass in under 20 seconds. NATURE!! Got that going for me. I was in the water for 13 years straight, every day, throwing tanks,students, gear and gas every day. I used to play football in college and have always been 220-230 pounds lean. About 5 years ago (as I turned 40) I got more into the instructor training, theory, equipment and administration and way bigger money. Kept the hobby of power-drinking, chic-chasing and BBQ rib eating. You can guess what happened next. Couldn't get any pu**y in Thailand, WHAT'S UP WITH THAT? Anyway, in the past I could always start working out, swimming and 60 days later, BANG, no problem. This time I was at it for 18 months+ and just turned into a gorilla. Finally I got this gym equipment (3000 + Dollars, so I'm commited) and tried to start eating better. That's when I saw the test C and Deca in the Pharmacy. You can by inject able morphine w/o a prescription here if you wanted, so I thought I'd try it. Obviously I didn't do enough research. Last time and this time I had no side effects, but I suppose I'm just lucky. Still, it's doing something good. I was originally asking if I should up the dose and maybe add some stanz to it. 
> 
> Thanks to you I now have my cocked-up workout hammered out and am about to sort the core of the problem out, my diet. Since I'm on a low dose I'm just going to finish like I have been with the 400 mg Test, PCT then cut naturally to 12-15%. THEN do this the way it's supposed to be done.
> 
> If you knew me, you'd know I don't mean this in any overly ingratiating way, but if it weren't for your honesty, time, help and patience I would have unknowingly gone down a very different road. I owe you man.
> 
> I finish a instructor group on Fri. and will get back to you with my exact numbers (BMR,TDEE, etc.) on Sun. If you have the time (anytime) it would really help. Ron's deal seems real which is how I ended up on this thread, but your clarification is invaluable.
> 
> Thanks again buddy!!


As we get older, our natural test production declines and our metabolism slows down, which are just a couple of reasons I'm sure you didn't snap right back into shape like when before you were 40. I'm only 26, and I notice a HUGE difference from when I was 18, especially metabolism wise. I'm not necessarily telling you NOT to cycle steroids , because you're definitely old enough from a chronological standpoint, it's just important to have a natural "base" to build on before diving into AAS. This base is built with several years of natural training and proper diet. I just haven't seen any pics of you, and don't know your "real" training history, (how long has it been that you have been working out religiously, not "here and there"). I will definitely help you out when you get back to me with your TDEE/BMR, no problem. As for you saying you owe me, I'm just really happy I could help. (maybe if I'm ever in Tailand you could teach me how to scuba lol). What you said about the coconut windstorms was hilarious, and the girl that opens the coconut and pours it in a glass in 20 seconds!? Tell me she karate chops the top off or something, that would be priceless :LOL:

----------


## skeletal pump

okay im curious what is the ideal diet for me when i go on cycle. my stats are
age 18
5'10, 170
bf% around 6-8 most guess around there
i want to make big gains while keeping my bf% around the same.
if it helps i calculated my BMR and TDEE, BMR=1892 and TDEE=3264
thanks in advanced guys

----------


## The Titan99

> As we get older, our natural test production declines and our metabolism slows down, which are just a couple of reasons I'm sure you didn't snap right back into shape like when before you were 40. I'm only 26, and I notice a HUGE difference from when I was 18, especially metabolism wise. I'm not necessarily telling you NOT to cycle steroids , because you're definitely old enough from a chronological standpoint, it's just important to have a natural "base" to build on before diving into AAS. This base is built with several years of natural training and proper diet. I just haven't seen any pics of you, and don't know your "real" training history, (how long has it been that you have been working out religiously, not "here and there"). I will definitely help you out when you get back to me with your TDEE/BMR, no problem. As for you saying you owe me, I'm just really happy I could help. (maybe if I'm ever in Tailand you could teach me how to scuba lol). What you said about the coconut windstorms was hilarious, and the girl that opens the coconut and pours it in a glass in 20 seconds!? Tell me she karate chops the top off or something, that would be priceless


I'll send you some pics this weekend. Maybe you can also see what needs work. I think this will give you a better idea of what my deal is. Thank Christ I don't look like what most people imagine when they think of a 260 lb. 45 year old guy. That said, I need a lot of work.

If you come to Thailand I'll show you everything!! This is the land of contradictions for sure. (i.e. Death penalty for heroin/morphine for sale over the counter) and if you have a sense of humor it's the best place in the world.

As far as the coconut thing goes, she's a 45 year old fundamentalist Muslim, weighs 82 lb. and uses a clever. Picture that!! 

Stats and pics to come...

----------


## Archangel.

> okay im curious what is the ideal diet for me when i go on cycle. my stats are
> age 18
> 5'10, 170
> bf% around 6-8 most guess around there
> i want to make big gains while keeping my bf% around the same.
> if it helps i calculated my BMR and TDEE, BMR=1892 and TDEE=3264
> thanks in advanced guys


Buddy, I'm sorry, but you really shouldn't even cycle at all at 18 years old. You have the potential right now to make a TON of progress naturally. Judging from your avy (if that's you), you look like you're primarily ectomorphic, which means you are one of the BLESSED few that can not only get away with shoving your face full of tons of healthy (and some bad) carbs all day long, but will actually HAVE TO to gain mass. Combine the right diet training and rest with the natural test production of an eighteen year old guy and BAM! You'll make good progress man! Just remember, be PATIENT and DILIGENT! It's a lot of trial and error, but everyone on this site is more than willing to help you dial in your training and diet, so always ask. I'm sorry to burst your bubble about your planned AAS cycle, but I'm just giving you my honest opinion. AGAIN, I am no where nearly as educated as Ronnie, so he may tell you something different.

Again Ron, if you want me to SHUT UP and stop answering the odd person, just say so, lol. 
There are a few of us still waiting for you to answer our Q's too (me included)

----------


## Archangel.

> I'll send you some pics this weekend. Maybe you can also see what needs work. I think this will give you a better idea of what my deal is. Thank Christ I don't look like what most people imagine when they think of a 260 lb. 45 year old guy. That said, I need a lot of work.
> 
> If you come to Thailand I'll show you everything!! This is the land of contradictions for sure. (i.e. Death penalty for heroin/morphine for sale over the counter) and if you have a sense of humor it's the best place in the world.
> 
> As far as the coconut thing goes, she's a 45 year old fundamentalist Muslim, weighs 82 lb. and uses a clever. Picture that!! 
> 
> Stats and pics to come...


Ok, I'll await the pics. Wow, I wouldn't want to piss off that coconut lady! :0samuriay:

----------


## The Titan99

> You don't have to drop the flyes, just saying if you were to try to do them along with flat bench, inclines and declines it would be to much volume overall volume for the pecs. Shoulders look good to me, as lng as it feels right for you. Ronnie told me to do 6 sets of shrugs at the end of my back workout when I asked him the same Q. Abs. Sorry, do them on whatever day you like IMO. I don't even train mine right now. (not saying that's the right thing to do lol) Legs look good. For your tri's, by french press, do you mean skull crushers? If not, try those, and I also like seated two-handed overhead triceps extensions with a dumbell. (both hands hold the same dumbell).


By the way, this is the final version of the workout. After I figure my TDEE and BMR, BF% etc you might advise something different on cardio, but the I'll adjust. One thing, for a couple of days after my leg workout, I can't hardly walk. Also, if anything looks glaringly stupid you could point that out too. I couldn't resist putting an extra set of preacher curls on there, (I just now finally got the attachment. :Wink/Grin: ) Also I really like doing Dips. Is maybe Wed is a stupid time?

8 WEEK RELOAD
Mon - Chest/Shoulders - Decline bench, Prep Set, 3 x4-6,8,10- Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 - Flat Flies 3 x 8,8,8 Shoulders - Side Laterals 3 x4-6,8,10 Rear Laterals 3 x 4-6,8,10 Barbell Press 3 x 4-6, 8,10 OR Vert Rows 3 x 4-6,8,10 AM Cardio 30 Min

Tues - Back - Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 - Dumbell Pull-overs 3 x 6,8,10 - Bent Over Wide Grip Rows Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,10 - Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 - Deadlift Prep, 3 x 4-6,8,7 Shrugs 6 x 4-6,8,9,10,11,12 AM Cardio 30 Min

Wed - Abs - Weighted Decline sit ups 4 x 16,13,10,9 Weighted crunches 4 x 20,16,14,12 - Leg raises 3 x 20,18,13 Dips 3 x Failure AM Cardio 30 Min

Thurs - Legs - Squats, Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,8 Leg Extensions 4 x 7,8,8,8 Lunges 3 x 8,10,12 Leg Curls 4 x 4-6,9,9,10 Standing Calf Raises 4 x 14,12,12,10 AM Cardio 30 Min

Fri - Arms - EZ Bar Preacher Curls 4 x 8,8,9,9 - Concentrated Dumbell Curls 3 x 8,8,9 - Spider Barbell Curls 3 x 8,9,10 Triceps - Decline Skull Crushers 4 x 6,8,9,9 - Tri Throwbacks 3 x 7,8,8 Over Head Tricep Extensions 3 x 6,8,10 No Cardio 

Sat - AM Cardio

Sun - OFF

----------


## chrisx

Ronnie what are your thoughts on the quote below...

"I would think the main point to take from it is to use serms at sensible doses not excessively. I pct 20mg tamox, 25mg clomid with hcg for 4-6 weeks and test has always returned to normal. I was under the impression that clomid raises endogenous T ~146% in a few days at 25mg, so why are people dozing at 150mg at pct? I think if anything the article rams home the point that haphazard dosing of serms is not the way to go"

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Ronnie...Just thought you might want to know...IFBB PRO...Dexter Jackson.... uses your recommened deltoid routine!!!!You really have taught us some valuable lessons brother...I hope it contines...Props!!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Whwn using "life fitness" lying leg curl lower back hurts....

----------


## MercuryEvo

So I was going to do this:

CYCLE: weeks 1-10
Test E, (2) 250mg's a week, weeks 1-10
HCG , (2) 250iu's a week, weeks 4-12
Aromasin , 25mg daily, weeks 4-11

PCT: weeks 12-16
Nolvadex , 40mgED week 14, 20mgED, weeks 13-16
Clomid, 70mgED week 14, 35gED, weeks 13-16




But after reading this, I'm thinking about doing this:

*Reload:*
Week 1 500mg Test E 
week 2 500mg Test E 
week 3 500mg Test E 
week 4 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 5 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 6 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 7 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 8 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED

*Deload:*
week 9 250mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg EOD
week 10 250mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg EOD

*Reload:*
week 11 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 12 500mg Test E, HCG OFF, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 13 500mg Test E, HCG OFF, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 15 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 16 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 17 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED
week 18 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg ED

*Deload:*
week 19 250mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg EOD
week 20 250mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 25mg EOD

*PCT:*
week 21 Aromasin 25mg EOD, HCG 500iu 
week 22 Nolvadex, 40mg ED, Clomid, 70mgED
week 23 Nolvadex, 40mg ED, Clomid, 70mgED
week 24 Nolvadex, 20mg ED, Clomid, 35mgED
week 25 Nolvadex, 20mg ED, Clomid, 35mgED



Then be DONE for 2010. I dont want to take 10 weeks off and do it again. By that time, It will be Jan, 2011. I'll see what I can retain through the spring and worst case do it again over the summer. If I can retain 80% of my gains, I'd be more than happy. I don't want to be cycling over and over, but I also don't want to be huge. Just want to get to a point where I can maintain natural and look good. At least thats what I want now. 

Please critique my cycle plans. 

I'm 26
About 11%-12% BF
5'9" 1/2
188 lbs

Workout wise, I can workout 4-5 days a week, 60-120 mins. 

Diet wise (daily), I'm shooting for:

300g of protein (100g coming from shakes)
150g of carbs
80g of fat


I'm going to have to map out exactly what I'm going to eat because I'm not good and keeping up on it daily. Like not just Macro's, but I want to write down exactly what I'm going to eat each day for about 20 weeks.

----------


## asto_86

4th week down! Gains are getting insane! Went from 166 at about 8%bf, now sitting at 174 at 8%.. doesnt get much better than that! 2nd half of this first reload is gonna get sick when the test really kicks in!

I'm stoked to do my 2nd blast in the winter... GONNA GET HUGE!! lol

Love this thread!!!! Keep it up everyone!

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I really love using tren and test. My question is, if I were using your STS and during the first load was using tren at 75mg eod, then the second reload was 100mg eod, and the third 150mg eod. Would this be to much tren? and would you think I was using it for too long? Obviously i'm using test with the tren aswell. I'm just a bit concerned with the things i've read regarding the use of tren and liver damage. As for other sides like sleeplesness and mood, I have no problem there.

----------


## skeletal pump

when imjecting were told to withdraw the needle to make sure you havnt got a vein, then what do you draw into the syringe?

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> when imjecting were told to withdraw the needle to make sure you havnt got a vein, then what do you draw into the syringe?


OMG please don't start sticking anything into your body with statements like that you shouldn't even be thinking about steroids . Dear lord!

----------


## skeletal pump

well im not starting my first cycle for a month or two so i havnt given that any thought, trying to get my gear and diet down first. so how bout you stop being an asshole and instead help me by telling what to do

----------


## DocBman

> well im not starting my first cycle for a month or two so i havnt given that any thought, trying to get my gear and diet down first. so how bout you stop being an asshole and instead help me by telling what to do


You will get an air bubble that enters the syringe...

And he is not being an asshole, he is just merely commenting on the fact of your lack of research and inexperience...

----------


## MercuryEvo

He IS being an asshole. When everyone is an asshole to people who ask questions like this, no one else can research and find answers. Crazy as it may seem, not everyone thinks to research actual injecting. 

Skeletal Pump, Google injection aspiration, or just click this http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/stero...134257749.html

----------


## chrisx

> 4th week down! Gains are getting insane! Went from 166 at about 8%bf, now sitting at 174 at 8%.. doesnt get much better than that! 2nd half of this first reload is gonna get sick when the test really kicks in!
> 
> I'm stoked to do my 2nd blast in the winter... GONNA GET HUGE!! lol
> 
> Love this thread!!!! Keep it up everyone!


What the heck are you taking to gain 8pds in 4 weeks?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, yeah ive had the same problems as a few others regarding loss of gains after a cycle. Once i finished the cycle of test and tren i was losing weight by the week even though i kept cals the same. Ive lost over 50% of what i gained and its really frustrating. I thought it may have been the pct but i did everything pretty much by the book - hcg , clomid and tamoxifen . Is it normal to lose most of the gains after a cycle? *yes! You are going to eventually lose gains when you come off but if you take growth hormone while on and off cycle you can hang onto much more muscle as the gains with gh are more permanent!*  i suspect that it was alot of water weight though, if this is the case then wouldnt it be better to stay on anabolics using the 8 week reload 2 week deload period all year? *Absolutely! You can stay on pretty much year round if you want to be a top-level competitor or get as big as your genetics will allow. Twice a year it's good to do a 4 week deload (using only an hrt dosage-250 mgs of test-e once a week) if you stay on year round. This gives the body a break. I would also give blood about every 3-6 months depending on your hemocrit levels. Keep blood pressure in check as well. And have blood work done at the end of your 4 week deloads to be on the safe side. It wil make sure your liver enzymes don't get too elevated as a few are genetically prone to this condition.* im really passionate about training and have ambitions to compete so im willing to accept the sides of cycling all year but would this be ok to keep all gains. *Yes!* also i was reading the benefits of using tren as the main mass builder rather than test as you suggested to keep water weight minimal. [b]Using tren as the main mass builder works well for some while test works better for others. It's all about how well you handle the side effects of each drug. D-bol is another good option and so is deca . Growth hormone is a superb option but it's pricey!!![/b]im 21 and have two successful cycles under my belt but lost most gains. 
> Thanks for all your advice ronnie.


above

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> well im not starting my first cycle for a month or two so i havnt given that any thought, trying to get my gear and diet down first. so how bout you stop being an asshole and instead help me by telling what to do


When Ronnie comes back he should be able to help you. Like I've heard him say he isn't condoning people your age doing steroids but if you are set on doing them then he will help. I'm just gonna stay out
of it

----------


## skeletal pump

thanks mercury evo, thats all i needed to hear. what size of needles and syringes am i gunna want to get as well? i dont know if you need to know what gear ill be using but im gunna use test and possibly deca .

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so i was going to do this:
> 
> Cycle: Weeks 1-10
> test e, (2) 250mg's a week, weeks 1-10
> hcg , (2) 250iu's a week, weeks 4-12
> aromasin , 25mg daily, weeks 4-11
> 
> pct: Weeks 12-16
> nolvadex , 40mged week 14, 20mged, weeks 13-16
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> i have a quick question regarding pct.... 
> 
> First off, i am a little confused with all of the conflicting answers on the site regarding everything. Seems as if everything contradicts everything. *this is because there are many ways to do a pct that works!*
> 
> so here it is. I am currently on week 2 of a test e/dbol slingshot cycle. I currently have on hand nolva, clomid, hcg , and adex.
> 
> As it stands right now i was going to run hcg twice a week at 250iu during deloads and stop once i reload. Adex will be used if signs of gyno shall arise....
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> what are your thoughts on bcaa's? *there's nothing magical about bcaa's. You get enough in the protein you eat daily! Shakes also contain BCAA'S.* also on the bottle it says to take 6g a day, half before and half after training. Everywhere i have read though tells me to take 35g to 45g per day, throughout the day. Do you know if this is right? *Take them pre and/or post training if you choose to use them. Too many bcaa's can cause stomach problems and it's a waste of money. I would do 3 grams before training and 3 gram after training as the bottle suggest*.i'm sure i read on this thread that the only supps you now take are egg whites, but i don't remember clearly.*I use 1 scoop of optimum nutrition whey in my liquid egg whites for added flavor*.


above

----------


## 50+

currently reposted

----------


## Archangel.

> By the way, this is the final version of the workout. After I figure my TDEE and BMR, BF% etc you might advise something different on cardio, but the I'll adjust. One thing, for a couple of days after my leg workout, I can't hardly walk. Also, if anything looks glaringly stupid you could point that out too. I couldn't resist putting an extra set of preacher curls on there, (I just now finally got the attachment.) Also I really like doing Dips. Is maybe Wed is a stupid time?
> 
> 8 WEEK RELOAD
> Mon - Chest/Shoulders - Decline bench, Prep Set, 3 x4-6,8,10- Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 - Flat Flies 3 x 8,8,8 Shoulders - Side Laterals 3 x4-6,8,10 Rear Laterals 3 x 4-6,8,10 Barbell Press 3 x 4-6, 8,10 OR Vert Rows 3 x 4-6,8,10 AM Cardio 30 Min
> *Look s good, try to keep the laterals in the 8-12 rep range, and you MAY want to do your rear delt (rear laterals) when you work back, as you do back the very next day and there is a fair amount of carry-over effect to the rear delts when performing pulling exercises.*
> 
> Tues - Back - Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 - Dumbell Pull-overs 3 x 6,8,10 - Bent Over Wide Grip Rows Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,10 - Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 - Deadlift Prep, 3 x 4-6,8,7 Shrugs 6 x 4-6,8,9,10,11,12 AM Cardio 30 Min
> *I'm not a big fan of pull-overs, but if they stimulate the lats well for you, that's cool. Can you do any pulldowns?* 
> 
> ...


I like the cardio, it's already more than my lazy ass does lol. I HATE that about myself, I am the cardio procrastinator KING. Then I walk around wondering to myself "why am I not super ripped?" lmao
Try actually DOING your cardio dumb shit...

----------


## Archangel.

> well im not starting my first cycle for a month or two so i havnt given that any thought, trying to get my gear and diet down first. so how bout you stop being an asshole and instead help me by telling what to do


So you're gonna do it anyways eh bud. I wouldn't, and think you will regret it in the future, BUT if you are, be careful and be smart about everything.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie,
> i am definitely a follower of sts!!
> Here's a question. I'm 45 years old, 6'2" 260 lbs. I've been working out all my life a side from 2-3 years recovering from a motorcycle accident. About 3 years ago i switched jobs and started eating poorly and went up to about 25% bf. I'm on an island and limited to working out at home. Anyway, i was constantly having problems with muscle pulling joint pain neck problems, etc. Anyway, invested in some really nice home gym equipment and also noticed that aas (along with everything else is legally obtained here). About 6 months ago i did a 400mg test c - deca 400 mg and it was like magic!! I was taking dbol at 30 mg ed, but my bp went up so i quit it. I pct with nolva and clomid for 3 weeks and anyway, kept what appeared to me to be all of my muscle (- water). I'm 5 weeks into my second cycle and have noticed gains slowing. I'm down to about 18% bf and am thinking of upping my dose from 400 mg to 600/800 mg test c and leaving the deca at 400 mg. *yes up test to 800 per week!*  i've also started to use250 iu of hcg after reading a thread by swifto on this form. I was also thinking of adding some stanzalol at 50 mg eod for the last 4 weeks of a 13 week cycle. I'll also drop the deca a week earlier than the test c.*no need in dropping deca earlier than test c but you can if you choose to do so. You can add winny last 4 weeks if you desire.*
> my work out is ronnie's slingshot training with a 5 day split, one muscle group once a week. I used a 4 day split with only one day off and that kicked my ass, but after the deload i'm 110%.
> 4 week reload
> mon - chest/tri's (i would not do triceps after chest do biceps instead)
> tues - back/bi's (i would not do biceps after back)
> wed - legs
> thurs - shoulders, abs (put triceps here)
> ...


above

----------


## The Titan99

[QUOTE=Archangel.;5269219]I like the cardio, it's already more than my lazy ass does lol. I HATE that about myself, I am the cardio procrastinator KING. Then I walk around wondering to myself "why am I not super ripped?" lmao
Try actually DOING your cardio dumb shit...[/QUOTE

Pull downs I would need a pulley machine, right? Don't have one. HAMMER CURLS!! Excellent Idea!! Dropping con curls replacing with hammer curls.

Rear Delts on Back day. Got it.

Dips for throwbacks, good. I hate throwbacks...

Pics and numbers coming today.

----------


## The Titan99

> above


Thanks Ronnie. Archangel is helping me dial in my diet and workout. When I get it sorted I'll post it and see what you think.

----------


## The Titan99

OK, Here it is: 

Height: 6'2"
Weight:257
Age:45
BF%: 19.33 (Low) 21.27 (High)
BMR: 2288
TDEE: 3947 (Very Active)
Supps: Test C 400 mg per week(going to 800 mg per Ronnie), 400 mg Deca per week (Week 5) HCG 250 iu twice a week 20 mg Nolvadex ed

Humbling to say the least...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> i was supposed to start my reload this past wednesday but had to stay on my deload dose because my buddy didn't come through with what i needed to start my reload. Am i taking the correct approach by staying with the deload program until (hopefully) next wednesday when my buddy comes through. *yes, i think so!* if i have to extend the deload another week after that would that still be the correct approach. *you can do it either way but at age 50 i would stay with the deload* my results have been so good, needless to say, i'm pretty bummed out. *hang in there..it will all work out in the end.*
> edit: I have an idea but not sure if it's a good one. My 2nd reload was going to be slightly more sustanon 250 than the 1st 8 week cycle stacked with deca durabolin 200 mg/ml for the 1st 4 weeks of the 8 week reload. I presently have dianabol 50 mg/ml (drops). Can i substitute the sust. 250 with the d-bol until i get what i need to remain on my original program. *yes! Start reload with d-bol and deca!*
> as always, thanks
> steve


above

----------


## 50+

Ronnie,
I was supposed to start my reload this past Wednesday but had to stay on my deload dose because my buddy didn't come through with what I needed to start my reload. Am I taking the correct approach by staying with the deload program until (hopefully) next Wednesday when my buddy comes through. If I have to extend the deload another week after that would that still be the correct approach. My results have been so good, needless to say, I'm pretty bummed out.

edit: I have an idea but not sure if it's a good one. My 2nd reload was going to be slightly more Sustanon 250 than the 1st 8 week cycle stacked with Deca Durabolin 200 MG/ML for the 1st 4 weeks of the 8 week reload. I presently have Dianabol 50 MG/ML (drops). Can I substitute the Sust. 250 with the D-bol until I get what I need to remain on my original program. 

As always, Thanks
Steve

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks mercury evo, thats all i needed to hear. What size of needles and syringes am i gunna want to get as well? I dont know if you need to know what gear ill be using but im gunna use test and possibly deca.


*the best all around size to get are 3ml/syringes and 1 inch/needles in 22 gauge, if gear is thin go with 23! Heat syringe up with hair dryer some before injecting to make injecting easier.*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> okay im curious what is the ideal diet for me when i go on cycle. my stats are
> age 18
> 5'10, 170 *(170 X 2 GRAMS OF PROTEIN PER LB OF BW COMES OUT TO 340 GRAMS PER DAY). The rest are carbs and fats. I usually eat around an equal amount of each. If I take in 200 carbs I take in 150-200 grams of fats. I am carb sensitive. You may get by with fewer fats and more carbs. 1.5 grams of protein per lb of bw is all some can stomach during reloads.* 
> bf% around 6-8 most guess around there
> i want to make big gains while keeping my bf% around the same. *Keep carbs down and don't over do calories. Eat clean!*if it helps i calculated my BMR and TDEE, BMR=1892 and TDEE=3264 *Calculations are a waste of time IMO..Go by portion size and macronutrient ratio/timing. Cut off carbs later in day! Read this thread and learn what I have been saying all along. It's there!* 
> thanks in advanced guys


above

----------


## JuliusPleaser

hey ronnie, i think u missed my questions i posted...i know u have so many so i dont blame you...i appreciate ur wisdom thank u...post # 1296

----------


## Archangel.

Hey Ron, I'm also not sure if you missed my post. It was #1294

Thank you

----------


## Archangel.

> OK, Here it is: 
> 
> Height: 6'2"
> Weight:257
> Age:45
> BF%: 19.33 (Low) 21.27 (High)
> BMR: 2288
> TDEE: 3947 (Very Active)
> Supps: Test C 400 mg per week(going to 800 mg per Ronnie), 400 mg Deca per week (Week 5) HCG 250 iu twice a week 20 mg Nolvadex ed
> ...


Hey, my biggest suggestion would be to be really tight and strict on your diet, seeing as how you want to cut. Having said that, try STARTING with 3000 cals/day over 5-6 meals. I'd go somewhere around 350g/protein, 200g/carbs, and 80g/fats. Try that for a week along with your cardio and workouts/daily job, and see what happens. Normally one shouldn't lose more than a 1-2 pounds a week, any more than that and they're sacrificing muscle tissue too, BUT it is normal when someone starts to cut from around 20% or so that they can safely lose 5-10 pounds/week for the first little bit. This will be fat, water weight etc. Just remember, you will probably be adjusting those macronutrients more than once to get it "dialed" right in, and you will be adjusting as you lose weight too. You've got to be patient and persistent with this, but you'll get results  :Wink:

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron...is the rumor true.... youns both are doing the masters national next year in pittsburg??? What be the game plan for bring up your legs...Your upper body already qualifies as pro-level in my book..keep digging brother..

peace..

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey, my biggest suggestion would be to be really tight and strict on your diet, seeing as how you want to cut. Having said that, try STARTING with 3000 cals/day over 5-6 meals. I'd go somewhere around 350g/protein, 200g/carbs, and 80g/fats. Try that for a week along with your cardio and workouts/daily job, and see what happens. Normally one shouldn't lose more than a 1-2 pounds a week, any more than that and they're sacrificing muscle tissue too, BUT it is normal when someone starts to cut from around 20% or so that they can safely lose 5-10 pounds/week for the first little bit. This will be fat, water weight etc. Just remember, you will probably be adjusting those macronutrients more than once to get it "dialed" right in, and you will be adjusting as you lose weight too. You've got to be patient and persistent with this, but you'll get results


Got it. Thanks again. It begins today...

----------


## 50+

> above


Thanks Ronnie, you've put my mind at ease now that I know there's a way to work around it.

----------


## The Titan99

> OK, Here it is: 
> 
> Height: 6'2"
> Weight:257
> Age:45
> BF%: 19.33 (Low) 21.27 (High)
> BMR: 2288
> TDEE: 3947 (Very Active)
> Supps: Test C 400 mg per week(going to 800 mg per Ronnie), 400 mg Deca per week (Week 5) HCG 250 iu twice a week 20 mg Nolvadex ed
> ...


O.K. So I'm going with 385/200/80 cutting diet. I've been weighing a few things out this morning. Wow!! 200 g of carbs isn't much is it? I just have a couple of questions.

Do egg yolks count as fat or protein?

Ronnie says to cut carbs later in the day. Today I just about finished my 200 g at breakfast!! lol... (2 pieces of multi grain toast, lunch small green salad = 200 g). 

Aren't you supposed to have a fast acting carb (simple carb?) with your protein shake (Banana?)? If so I'll have to allow for that tomorrow. :Hmmmm: 

Also on the protein shake I used to mix it with fruit juice (no more) would milk be ok (Fat) or do you think water and egg whites?

Lord, I've been eating WAY too much!!! lol...

----------


## Archangel.

> O.K. So I'm going with 385/200/80 cutting diet. I've been weighing a few things out this morning. Wow!! 200 g of carbs isn't much is it? I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> Do egg yolks count as fat or protein?
> 
> They count as protein and fat. Almost half the protein in an egg is found in the yolk.
> 
> Ronnie says to cut carbs later in the day. Today I just about finished my 200 g at breakfast!! lol... (2 pieces of multi grain toast, lunch small green salad = 200 g). 
> 
> I think you're way off there. 2 slices multi grain toast is roughly 40 grams of carbs, and don't count the salads as carb intake, it's that minute.yes cut carbs later in the day. Try to consume all your carbs in the first 3 meals, then the remaining meals are protein fat. Protein is consumed with every meal.
> ...


You're doing great!

----------


## The Titan99

> You're doing great!


Thanks again man!

Whew!! I'm glad were not counting salad as carbs. I was beginning to worry. I have a digital scale and it said that bread was 112 grams. It also tells me that one egg white is 35 grams. These aren't ostrich eggs!! You do just actually weigh the food, don't you? I see Ron says 10 eggs, one whole and 9 whites is 5 grams of fat and 50 grams of protein. What's up with that? Maybe I'm missing a step. What do you think? I know when it all becomes clear I'm going to look like a nit wit. The rest of it should be cool.

Never mind guys, this www.fitday.com does it all. Going for 385/200/80. Hit 389/198.2/79 Ha!!

----------


## Archangel.

> Thanks again man!
> 
> Whew!! I'm glad were not counting salad as carbs. I was beginning to worry. I have a digital scale and it said that bread was 112 grams. It also tells me that one egg white is 35 grams. These aren't ostrich eggs!! You do just actually weigh the food, don't you? I see Ron says 10 eggs, one whole and 9 whites is 5 grams of fat and 50 grams of protein. What's up with that? Maybe I'm missing a step. What do you think? I know when it all becomes clear I'm going to look like a nit wit. The rest of it should be cool.
> 
> Never mind guys, this www.fitday.com does it all. Going for 385/200/80. Hit 389/198.2/79 Ha!!


I think what your scale is telling you is the OVERALL weight of what you're weighing. An egg white could weigh 35g (I've never weighed one like that), but there is only 3.5g or so of protein in there. I just simply read all of my nutritional labels on the food, and it breaks it all down from Protein, carbs and fats.
It's great to see someone that cares so much though. You can tell in how meticulous you are, that's the way I am.

----------


## DocBman

> above


Ronnie,

Thank you. And by ERSE's I meant , estrogen related side effects

----------


## 50+

Ronnie,
I noticed in a post that you use platinum hydro whey protein. I was using and have been very happy with GNC's Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60. The brand you are using is a bit more expensive but if you think it will make a noticeable difference I'll pay the extra cash. My budget is a bit tight these days so I'm just looking to get the best bang for the buck. Please let me know your thoughts on this. 

Thanks in advance,
Steve

----------


## The Titan99

> I think what your scale is telling you is the OVERALL weight of what you're weighing. An egg white could weigh 35g (I've never weighed one like that), but there is only 3.5g or so of protein in there. I just simply read all of my nutritional labels on the food, and it breaks it all down from Protein, carbs and fats.
> It's great to see someone that cares so much though. You can tell in how meticulous you are, that's the way I am.


HA!!!! :1laugh:  That's what I was doing. Jesus, can you imagine the amount of food I was looking at. My dog eats more than that!!! (Yup, that's my dog in the avvy) The problem for me is, I get bread from a guy who bakes it, eggs from chickens and chickens from a hook. The fish, sqid and shrimp from a toothless guy by the pier!! There isn't really any packaging for anything. It's all super fresh though, and if it's not you learn to determine that too!!

Anyway, like I was saying Fitlife has calculations for EVERYTHING , every amount and every way off preperation. Getting this perfect. I'll keep you posted.

One thing I'm wondering though, on Wed I should up the carbs (clean carbs). Does this mean overall caloric intake? Cause I guess I don't want to decrease protein, and I'm only at 80 g of fat. Or if I'm getting Ronnie right, next week drop carbs to 150 g, THEN start cycling. Not clear on this point but I'm VERY close to gripping this diet, thanks to you dude!! :7up: :

----------


## Archangel.

> HA!!!! That's what I was doing. Jesus, can you imagine the amount of food I was looking at. My dog eats more than that!!! (Yup, that's my dog in the avvy) The problem for me is, I get bread from a guy who bakes it, eggs from chickens and chickens from a hook. The fish, sqid and shrimp from a toothless guy by the pier!! There isn't really any packaging for anything. It's all super fresh though, and if it's not you learn to determine that too!!
> 
> Anyway, like I was saying Fitlife has calculations for EVERYTHING , every amount and every way off preperation. Getting this perfect. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> One thing I'm wondering though, on Wed I should up the carbs (clean carbs). Does this mean overall caloric intake?
> *Ron told me to reduce the protein on my carb up days gram for gram. So, if you carb up with an extra 100g/carbs, then reduce protein by 100g. Your overall cals will be the same.*
> 
> Cause I guess I don't want to decrease protein, and I'm only at 80 g of fat. Or if I'm getting Ronnie right, next week drop carbs to 150 g, THEN start cycling. Not clear on this point but I'm VERY close to gripping this diet, thanks to you dude!!:


*I reduce protein on my carb up days gram for gram, and still make good progress. I actually have a new progress pic to post for everyone that gives a s*** lol.*

----------


## Archangel.

Anyways, as I stated in my previous post, here is a shot of me at the 15 week mark of my very first STS Training and cycle. This is also the only cycle I have ener ran before. Thanks goes to Ronnie 100%, I hope you like the progress Ron. :7up:

----------


## The Titan99

> Anyways, as I stated in my previous post, here is a shot of me at the 15 week mark of my very first STS Training and cycle. This is also the only cycle I have ener ran before. Thanks goes to Ronnie 100%, I hope you like the progress Ron.


F**king nice man!! Used to be 25% BF, huh? Damn!!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> Anyways, as I stated in my previous post, here is a shot of me at the 15 week mark of my very first STS Training and cycle. This is also the only cycle I have ener ran before. Thanks goes to Ronnie 100%, I hope you like the progress Ron.


Archangel where is thy picture taken??? That locker room looks exactly like the gym I go to!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> Anyways, as I stated in my previous post, here is a shot of me at the 15 week mark of my very first STS Training and cycle. This is also the only cycle I have ener ran before. Thanks goes to Ronnie 100%, I hope you like the progress Ron.


Okay that is the gym i go to... Now i recognize you, Crazy i didn't think anyone from steroid dot com would be in my small town way up north here in Ontario. Next time i see you I'll say hi Archangel it's juicedupmonkey, haha.

----------


## asto_86

> Anyways, as I stated in my previous post, here is a shot of me at the 15 week mark of my very first STS Training and cycle. This is also the only cycle I have ener ran before. Thanks goes to Ronnie 100%, I hope you like the progress Ron.


fuking nice bro!! your just running 500 test right? Im on week 5 of first sts and am seeing nearly identical gains as your first reload.. loving it man!

----------


## NJones

This article was very informative and made me realize that im way off. This is slightly off topic but I am very new and uninformed on steroids and how to stack them with other supplements. Can you recommend something to me based on your 8 week and 2 week theory? Also I am concerned about my diet. I am trying to balance losing body fat and at the same time not sacrifice gains and muscle mass. Im 210 lbs and Im not sure what my carb, fat, and calorie intake should be daily approx.

----------


## chrisx

> Anyways, as I stated in my previous post, here is a shot of me at the 15 week mark of my very first STS Training and cycle. This is also the only cycle I have ener ran before. Thanks goes to Ronnie 100%, I hope you like the progress Ron.


Good f'in progress Arch! Your on a test only cycle right which you just upped to 750mg per week? Good job dude!

----------


## chrisx

> Anyways, as I stated in my previous post, here is a shot of me at the 15 week mark of my very first STS Training and cycle. This is also the only cycle I have ener ran before. Thanks goes to Ronnie 100%, I hope you like the progress Ron.


Arch what's your trap/ shoulder routine like?

----------


## hard trainer

i train very hard 5 days a week i have been taking gear recently i have been taking monsta pack and oxybol50 and its comleatly draining me and now have little interest and am always tired could you recomend a decent hardcore cycle for me to start for size and strengh cheers your post is a great read

----------


## hard trainer

i train very hard 5 days a week i have been taking gear recently i have been taking monsta pack and oxybol50 and its comleatly draining me and now have little interest and am always tired could you recomend a decent hardcore cycle for me to start for size and strengh cheers your post is a great read

----------


## Archangel.

> F**king nice man!! Used to be 25% BF, huh? Damn!!


Thanks Titan, I've worked HARD!

----------


## Archangel.

> fuking nice bro!! your just running 500 test right? Im on week 5 of first sts and am seeing nearly identical gains as your first reload.. loving it man!


Thanks asto!

----------


## Archangel.

> Arch what's your trap/ shoulder routine like?


Thanks for the above compliments chrisx. My trap/shoulder routine is as follows:

Mon: chest/shoulders. I do shoulders AFTER chest, and I only do 3 sets side laterals, 3 sets reverse pec-deck (for the rear delts), and 2-3 sets dumbell presses all in that order. The rep range for the laterals and reverse pec-deck are 10-12, and 6-12 for the dumbell presses

Wed: back/traps. I do traps AFTER back, 4-6 sets smith machine shrugs, 8-12 reps each. I also do deadlifts at the end of my back routine, just before shrugs, 3-4 sets X 1,4-6,8-12

Hope this helps

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> okay im curious what is the ideal diet for me when i go on cycle. my stats are
> age 18
> 5'10, 170
> bf% around 6-8 most guess around there
> i want to make big gains while keeping my bf% around the same.
> if it helps i calculated my BMR and TDEE, BMR=1892 and TDEE=3264
> thanks in advanced guys


*I would consider waiting until age 21. Are you sure you want to cycle at age 18? If you are dead set on doing it I will help but at age 18 I grew on my natural test when my diet and training where in tact. You should be able to hit at least 180 lbs naturally before resorting to steroids at such a low body fat percentage.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok, i will also reduce chest to 9 work sets, thank you. Out of curiosity, why do you say drop the flyes? *presses build more mass and flyes can wreak havoc on rotator cuffs.* 
> so, i'm thinking this for chest now:
> Flat barbell bench: 3 x 4-6, 8-10, 10-12
> decline smith: 3 x 4-6, 8-10, 10-12 
> incline something??? (your suggestion here please) *(incline smith on 10-15 degree angle to reduce front deltoid work)*
> honestly ron, the only reason i still do flat barbell bench is to feed my own ego, as stupid as i know that is. I know from studying your writings that decline smith is best for chest, so what would your suggested 9 set chest routine look like??
> 
> *decline smith
> incline smith
> ...


above

----------


## Coca Cola

Ron

If flies wreck havoc on rotator cuff and not so good on building mass, is there any other reason why we should do them, or why a lot of the pros do them?

Can we maximize our chest development with just pressing movement?

----------


## chrisx

> Thanks for the above compliments chrisx. My trap/shoulder routine is as follows:
> 
> Mon: chest/shoulders. I do shoulders AFTER chest, and I only do 3 sets side laterals, 3 sets reverse pec-deck (for the rear delts), and 2-3 sets dumbell presses all in that order. The rep range for the laterals and reverse pec-deck are 10-12, and 6-12 for the dumbell presses
> 
> Wed: back/traps. I do traps AFTER back, 4-6 sets smith machine shrugs, 8-12 reps each. I also do deadlifts at the end of my back routine, just before shrugs, 3-4 sets X 1,4-6,8-12
> 
> Hope this helps


So pretty much for traps all you do is 4-6 total sets once a week right?

P.S. We should open your own thread since your helping many of us out plus I'm sure Ronnie feels like punching you in your face. Or maybe this --->> :Chairshot:  lol

----------


## Archangel.

> So pretty much for traps all you do is 4-6 total sets once a week right?
> 
> P.S. We should open your own thread since your helping many of us out plus I'm sure Ronnie feels like punching you in your face. Or maybe this --->> lol


LMAO, well, I wondered that about Ron, but I have asked him TWICE now since I've been answering the odd Q, if he wants me to shut my face (cause that would be better than a punch in the face from big Ron  :BbAily:  )
but he hasn't said yes or no, so I continue to try to help. I still go to Ron with questions too, and am the first to admit that he is way wiser than me, but I feel the things I'm helping people with are the things that have gotten so monotonous to Ron, that he wouldn't mind someone answering these types of questions. I don't mean to hijack his thread in any way, I just see a dozen questions come to him (mine probably make up half those lol), and he's so busy that he doesn't get a chance to answer them all till like a week later. (no offence Ron, we all know your busy, and appreciate your help).
Anyways, yes that's all I do for traps. Remember, traps get a lot of carry over from back day if you're doing heavy deads, rack pulls etc. Oh, and nice getting me back with the chairshot  :Wink: 

*I'm just gonna put this out there, if anyone feels the same as chrisx, and would like the idea of me having my own Q&A thread, please feel free to speak up and say so. I love helping you guys out in any way I can, and if you'd like me to do it in my own thread, let me know!*

----------


## The Titan99

> LMAO, well, I wondered that about Ron, but I have asked him TWICE now since I've been answering the odd Q, if he wants me to shut my face (cause that would be better than a punch in the face from big Ron  )
> but he hasn't said yes or no, so I continue to try to help. I still go to Ron with questions too, and am the first to admit that he is way wiser than me, but I feel the things I'm helping people with are the things that have gotten so monotonous to Ron, that he wouldn't mind someone answering these types of questions. I don't mean to hijack his thread in any way, I just see a dozen questions come to him (mine probably make up half those lol), and he's so busy that he doesn't get a chance to answer them all till like a week later. (no offence Ron, we all know your busy, and appreciate your help).
> Anyways, yes that's all I do for traps. Remember, traps get a lot of carry over from back day if you're doing heavy deads, rack pulls etc. Oh, and nice getting me back with the chairshot 
> 
> *I'm just gonna put this out there, if anyone feels the same as chrisx, and would like the idea of me having my own Q&A thread, please feel free to speak up and say so. I love helping you guys out in any way I can, and if you'd like me to do it in my own thread, let me know!*


I think it's an excellent idea. The help you gave me (on diet especially, i.e. weighing an egg white and calling it 35 g of protein...DOH!!) and my volume issues was probably equally invaluable to me as it would be monotonous for Ron to have to deal with for the millionth time. That, and I would guess most of the advise your giving out is a result of your previous questions already answered by THE MAN anyway.

----------


## The Titan99

Here's a quick question. So here I am on my "carb up" day. I'm trying to do a slow cut down from 20% to 10%-12% BF WITHOUT losing any muscle. In fact I want to gain LOTS of muscle.

My TDEE is 4000 cal so I'm trying to end up at 3000 cal per day. My low carb days I'm dialed into 385/200/80 almost completely clean!!

On my up day I'm gonna come in at 360/291/70. My cal intake is going to be 3400 (400 increase, still 600 under TDEE) Without sounding too anal, is this acceptable for what I'm trying to do, or do I need to cut fat next time, or protein or what?

Or could I possibly be a  :Aajack: ???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well ronnie, i've reviewed everything you have said and researched it..
> 
> I'm currently on a pct of aromasin , clen , nolvd and clomid..my i look way better off cycle then on...its amazing i kept mostly everything...i have also been on riptropin for about 6 months now at 5iu 5/2 *the riptropin is great for helping maintain gains post cycle!*
> my stats: With no pump
> 
> 26
> 5'11 (ecto mesomorph)
> 206
> 12% bf
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=DocBman;5271147]Ronnie,

Thank you. And by ERSE's I meant , estrogen related side effects *STAYING ON HCG THROUGHOUT YOUR ENTIRE CYCLE CAN INCREASE ESTROGEN RELATED SIDE EFFECTS.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> o.k. So i'm going with 385/200/80 cutting diet. I've been weighing a few things out this morning. Wow!! 200 g of carbs isn't much is it? I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> Do egg yolks count as fat or protein? *both!*
> ronnie says to cut carbs later in the day. Today i just about finished my 200 g at breakfast!! Lol... (2 pieces of multi grain toast, lunch small green salad = 200 g). *you may need more carbs than 200 but i would start low and increase as needed. It's going to be different for everyone. "kai greene" takes in around 600 grams of protein 250 grams of carbs and 250 grams of fat daily. Notice his fats are high and carbs low to reduce bloat and fat gain. This type of diet works best for my wife and i as well.* 
> 
> aren't you supposed to have a fast acting carb (simple carb?) with your protein shake (banana?)? If so i'll have to allow for that tomorrow. *you can but it's not needed if you train late and eat carbs pre-workout*
> 
> also on the protein shake i used to mix it with fruit juice (no more) would milk be ok (fat) or do you think water and egg whites? *mix protein powder with liquid egg whites.*
> lord, i've been eating way too much!!! Lol...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> i noticed in a post that you use platinum hydro whey protein. I was using and have been very happy with gnc's amplified wheybolic extreme 60. The brand you are using is a bit more expensive but if you think it will make a noticeable difference i'll pay the extra cash. My budget is a bit tight these days so i'm just looking to get the best bang for the buck. Please let me know your thoughts on this. *protein powder is protein powder for the most part. Go with what you can afford and what settles well on your stomach. I like optimum nutrition for the price and the taste of their cookies n cream.* thanks in advance,
> steve


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> lmao, well, i wondered that about ron, but i have asked him twice now since i've been answering the odd q, if he wants me to shut my face (cause that would be better than a punch in the face from big ron :bbaily: )
> but he hasn't said yes or no, so i continue to try to help. I still go to ron with questions too, and am the first to admit that he is way wiser than me, but i feel the things i'm helping people with are the things that have gotten so monotonous to ron, that he wouldn't mind someone answering these types of questions. I don't mean to hijack his thread in any way, i just see a dozen questions come to him (mine probably make up half those lol), and he's so busy that he doesn't get a chance to answer them all till like a week later. (no offence ron, we all know your busy, and appreciate your help).
> Anyways, yes that's all i do for traps. Remember, traps get a lot of carry over from back day if you're doing heavy deads, rack pulls etc. Oh, and nice getting me back with the chairshot 
> 
> *i'm just gonna put this out there, if anyone feels the same as chrisx, and would like the idea of me having my own q&a thread, please feel free to speak up and say so. I love helping you guys out in any way i can, and if you'd like me to do it in my own thread, let me know!*


 *please keep my thread to "q and a" and not turn it into a chat thread. If you want to start your own q and a thread then please do it in your own thread.*

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
This is a repeat of a question I asked a few pages ago. You may have missed it.

I really love using tren and test. My question is, if I were using your STS and during the first load was using tren at 75mg eod, then the second reload was 100mg eod, and the third 150mg eod. Would this be to much tren? and would you think I was using it for too long? Obviously i'm using test with the tren aswell. I'm just a bit concerned with the things i've read regarding the use of tren and liver damage. As for other sides like sleeplesness and mood, I have no problem there. Hope you don't mind me posting this again.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

> above


thank you ronnie for your time...

ive done: all tests except suspension, deca , tren , eq, winny, masteron , tbol, dbol , anadrol , primo and thats it...

i respond very well to tren, and i have virutally no sides, except tren dick AFTER i get off....i get learn hard and vasulcar, especially when iused to homebrew my tren...nothing compares to homebrew

Deca I tried once, wasn't very impressed, again... but it was a very very early cycle when i was stupid and young...

once cycle i decided to try high dosages...i started at 750mg of sust for the frist 12 weeks, then jumped up to 1000mg sust and 800mg eq for anothiner 12 weeks.....both sachets packs...didn't see much results as i thought, but i also was ignorant to many things, still i expected more...obvious now after reading ur literature, its obvious the juice had lost its effect after week 8...i got off that cycle for a long time, did pct and got blood work months later and i was normal

After realizing that drugs dont do all the work and nutrition is the main factor, i tried lower dosage cycle from what my stupid ass was doing taking advice from bodybuilders 40x my size...it was a very simple 500mg Cyp and 50mg Dbol ED for 10 weeks...it was a great cycle...i gaind about 15 lbs, obviously the fat gain as well...which i came to my final cycle recently that i spoke of in my original post...which seems to be a success  :Smilie: 


anyway, Winy works well with me...anavar i wasn't too impressed with at 60mg ED...masteron i liked the feeling and all but i wasn't at a low enough bf% to really see its effects, and honestly im not really impressed with the exoctic drugs, especially that im not really a bodybuilder for sport...

Primo I get VERY VERY CHEAP...i can get primo for what most people get prop for...i can't say the price but everyone should know how cheap prop is... 

but primo is weak as u said, it would take a minimum of 16 weeks to see its results at 400+...however, ur cycle "reload" is about 16 weeks so i thought maybe it would be nice... primo cost is NOTHING to worry about, i have 9 bottles on me now...i liked primo, i feel that my last few weeks of my last cycle it helped me gain lean mass that isn't going anywhere now

I am glad to hear u consider my cycle a job well done...i def look way better so i guess ur right lol... 

so thats that in a nut shell... big fan of tren, just not tren dick...no impressed with EQ or Deca, but maybe i should give either one a chance, but then again, ive seen THOUSANDS of threads saying EQ is worthless...but to each their own...i dont see the point of taking anavar, for cost its not worth it IMHO, andi get is super cheap as well...100 tabs for what most people by test for...

so with basically any drug to my disposal and knowing what i like and dont like...with ur knowledge and experience...what do u think my next cycle should be?....ill give deca another shot, no pun intended lol...whatever u think...def want to pin 2x a week, sick of doing EOD lol...

anyway i attached a pic ..the first pic on the left is week 1...the top right is week 6...bottom left and right final weeks...

thanks ronnie for your help

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5273866]Hi Ronnie,
This is a repeat of a question I asked a few pages ago. You may have missed it.

I really love using tren and test. My question is, if I were using your STS and during the first load was using tren at 75mg eod, then the second reload was 100mg eod, and the third 150mg eod. Would this be to much tren? and would you think I was using it for too long? *YOU WILL BE FINE WITH 150 MGS EOD AND USING IT FOR 3 RELOADS IN A ROW! YOU MAY NEED CABERGOLINE TO KEEP PROLACTIN LEVELS DOWN.* Obviously i'm using test with the tren aswell. I'm just a bit concerned with the things i've read regarding the use of tren and liver damage. *TREN DOES NOT DAMAGE THE LIVER IMO. IT'S NEVER ELEVATED MY LIVER ENZYMES. BUT, ANADROL CAN BE HARD ON THE LIVER!* As for other sides like sleeplesness and mood, I have no problem there. Hope you don't mind me posting this again. *SORRY, I MISSED IT THE FIRST TIME![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i train very hard 5 days a week i have been taking gear recently i have been taking monsta pack and oxybol50 and its comleatly draining me and now have little interest and am always tired could you recomend a decent hardcore cycle for me to start for size and strengh cheers your post is a great read


*i'm not sure what a monsta pack consist of!? How many real cycles are under your belt? I think you need to reduce your training to 4 days per week! How many sets per body part are you utilizing?*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Coca Cola;5273271]Ron

If flies wreck havoc on rotator cuff and not so good on building mass, is there any other reason why we should do them, or why a lot of the pros do them? *Ronnie Coleman never did them! The pros with the biggest chest focus on presses at various angles. Free weight flyes are useless IMO. Presses down in the proper form will max out your genetic potential for the chest. Cable crossovers are much better than free weight flyes because you actually put tension on the chest. Dumbbell flyes put stress on front delts and rotator cuffs as opposed to the actual muscular of the chest. Your chest will get sore from flyes but this mostly comes from stretching the muscle as opposed to working it!* 
Can we maximize our chest development with just pressing movement? *YES![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## delta1111

Thanks Ronnie,

I have another question. You have advised me before that Winstrol can cause hair loss. How does Tren compare in terms of hair loss?

----------


## Archangel.

> *please keep my thread to "q and a" and not turn it into a chat thread. If you want to start your own q and a thread then please do it in your own thread.*


Not a problem, sorry for the inconvenience, Ron.

----------


## Archangel.

> I think it's an excellent idea. The help you gave me (on diet especially, i.e. weighing an egg white and calling it 35 g of protein...DOH!!) and my volume issues was probably equally invaluable to me as it would be monotonous for Ron to have to deal with for the millionth time. That, and I would guess most of the advise your giving out is a result of your previous questions already answered by THE MAN anyway.


That's correct, most advice I'm giving is what I've learned from Ron, and some from personal experience too. Anyway, I think it's best you and anyone else interested pm me for now so we don't take up anymore of Ron's thread. I'm still glad to help.

----------


## chrisx

Ron I did something stupid now I need your help. I started my test-c cycle without all my other gear on hand, and that goes for the test as well.

I was 3 1/2 weeks into test-c cycle before running out. I missed Mondays injection which would have began the 4th week, and I will also be missing todays. My question is Ronnie how should I continue my cycle when the rest of my gear finally comes in? (It will be atleast 10 days out from now which will put me back 2 weeks, a total of 4 injections missed)

I was thinking of getting a 5ml vial of test- susp so it can hit my system quicker when I get it, finish that 5ml bottle then continue on with test-c (Or e?) for the rest of my blast. What do you think Ronnie?

----------


## BJJ

Ciao Ronnie, I am preparing my 3rd cycle and decided to run it using your reload/deload sample.
I have direct experience on all the drugs reported, except Masteron , NPP and rEPO.

Thank you very much for your expertise.

*Current Stats*: 187 cm (6'2 feet), 95.5 kg (210 lbs), 10% bf

*Target*: To reach 102 Kg (225 lbs) keeping the same fat percentage and hold that weight after the PCT.

*Note*: I will have several garage fights during those months, this is the reason for rEPO.

*BULKING 1*
Week 1 *Somatropin* 30 iu ed
Week 1 *L-Thyroxine* 200 mcg ed
Week 1 *Testosterone Suspension* 50 mg ed
Week 1-2 *Erythropoietin* 1000 iu ed
Week 1-8 *Testosterone Propionate* 100 mg ed
Week 1-8 *Mesterolone* 100 mg ed
Week 1-8 *Exemestane* 12.5 mg e3d
Week 1-8 *Chorionic Gonadotrophin* 250 iu e3d
Week 2-8 *Somatropin* 10 iu ed
Week 2-8 *L-Thyroxine* 100 mcg ed

*BRIDGE*
Week 9-10 *Testosterone Propionate* 50 mg ed
Week 9-10 *Drostanolone Propionate* 70 mg ed
Week 9-10 *Somatropin* 15 iu ed
Week 9-10 *L-Thyroxine* 150 mcg ed

*BULKING 2*
Week 11 *Somatropin* 30 iu ed
Week 11 *L-Thyroxine* 200 mcg ed
Week 11-18 *Testosterone Propionate* 150 mg ed
Week 11-18 *Nandrolone Phenylpropionate* 75 mg ed
Week 11-18 *Mesterolone* 125 mg ed
Week 11-18 *Exemestane* 12.5 mg e3d
Week 11-18 *Chorionic Gonadotrophin* 250 iu e3d
Week 12-18 *Somatropin* 10 iu ed
Week 12-18 *L-Thyroxine* 100 mcg ed

*PCT*
Week 19-22 *Clomiphene Citrate* 150/100/100/100 mg ed
Week 19-24 *Tamoxifen Citrate* 40/40/30/30/20/20 mg ed
Week 19-38 *Somatropin* 10 iu ed
Week 19-38 *L-Thyroxine* 100 mcg ed
Week 25-26 *Glutathione* 1200/600 mg ed

----------


## The Titan99

> That's correct, most advice I'm giving is what I've learned from Ron, and some from personal experience too. Anyway, I think it's best you and anyone else interested pm me for now so we don't take up anymore of Ron's thread. I'm still glad to help.


Agreed.

----------


## bear89

Im thinking of starting 1ml of tren and 1ml of super 350 every 3 days for 30 days, then 1ml of winstrol and 1ml super 350 every 3 days for 30 days. Is this a good cycle for lean muscle and what pct should I be taking?
cheers

----------


## bear89

sorry forgot to add:
22 years old
13stone
10% body fat
6ft 2"
Im thinking of starting 1ml of tren and 1ml of super 350 every 3 days for 30 days, then 1ml of winstrol and 1ml super 350 every 3 days for 30 days. Is this a good cycle for lean muscle and what pct should I be taking?
cheers

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> sorry forgot to add:
> 22 years old
> 13stone
> 10% body fat
> 6ft 2"
> Im thinking of starting 1ml of tren and 1ml of super 350 every 3 days for 30 days, then 1ml of winstrol and 1ml super 350 every 3 days for 30 days. Is this a good cycle for lean muscle and what pct should I be taking?
> cheers


Read the thread first before posting

----------


## Archangel.

> Read the thread first before posting


I second that.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie I'm unsure of how fats work to keep blood sugar from crashing. Like for the carb cycling diet when you say to take some fat for the first meal to keep blood sugar from crashing since you only take fats at breakfast and at bedtime. How does the fat do that exactly?

----------


## 50+

Ronnie,
As previously discussed, I started my 2nd reload about a week ago and was going to stack deca with the sust. 250. I've read much about getting deca dick and from what I have learned is that the possibility of being effected is much less when stacking with test. My question is, how likely would it be that I am effected in a negative way. It's very important to me and will not use the deca if the chances are still high being I'm dating a new girl and sure as hell don't want to have those kind of problems.
Thanks
Steve

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, what do you think the most effective way of carbing up is. i personally do it twice a week on off days (so they wont be used as energy and would be stored as glycogen in the muscles) taking in around 400g of carbs throughout the day. would this amount be enough considering i take in 150-200g carbs 100g fats and 600g protein a day? i also limit my carb intake in the evenings even on the carb up days - is this okay or would it be beneficial to keep carb refeeding going throughout the whole day? 
also how is your recovery from the surgery going? hopefully you'll be back to your best soon.
thanks ronnie.

----------


## chrisx

Ron how long after the last test c injection should pct begin? 14-18 days when the cyp is out of the system??

----------


## chrisx

[QUOTE=chrisx;5276183]Ron I did something stupid now I need your help. I started my test-c cycle without all my other gear on hand, and that goes for the test as well.

I was 3 1/2 weeks into test-c cycle before running out. I missed Mondays injection which would have began the 4th week, and I will also be missing todays. My question is Ronnie how should I continue my cycle when the rest of my gear finally comes in? (It will be atleast 10 days out from now which will put me back 2 weeks, a total of 4 injections missed)

*Ron I asked the same above question in another board, and the vets their recommended I just end the cycle where I left off at 3 1/2 weeks, pct for 3 weeks with Nolva 40/20/20, then wait another 3 weeks before beginning the next REAL cycle.

Do you agree with the above? If I needed to wait a couple weeks to let the cyp get out of my system before begining with 1st real cycle ok that's fine but do I really need to pct?*

----------


## johnmaher1985

ive just started using steroids an am reading all this stuff on forums an im confused to **** lol can anyone help me out with what im mena be doin with sus an deca , how often do i need to take each one an for how long? an do ya get better gains injecting it in ya shoulders? im a major novice so any help would be appreciated, thanks

----------


## BJJ

???
start your own thread.

----------


## burn219

Alright lads, 

Just read thu the workout and eager to start but Im a lil confused about diet requirements for the prime. do u simply cut protein in half and replace the removed cals with carbs? what fat % do u recommend make up the diet? and finally, should the meals be set out like on the low carb/cal days of the blast diet? 

thanx to Ronnie for posting this belter workout, LEGEND!

apologies if this has already been covered, just read thru the workout and Im fried!

----------


## skeletal pump

Ronnie, what do you prefer, barbell shrugs or dumbell shrugs? and if you do rear delts on back day do you also do them on shoulders day? if so do you do the same exercise on both days or change it up?

----------


## ricky23

ronnie, what are your thoughts on frontloading? 
do you think theyre more suited to conventional cycles or can it be used with the 8 week reload and 2 week deload phase continuously?
thanks ronnie

----------


## rafter

I'm 40yr old and I just got me test e and deca . I'm new at this and I was wondering, what would be a good dosage, how many times a week. And where at on the body.

Thanks

----------


## 50+

Hi Ronnie,

I've been periodically checking to see if you've been on the site and noticed you haven't been here in a while. I'm pretty sure I can speak for every one that you've helped on this thread, hope all is well and look forward to seeing you on here again!

Steve

----------


## ricky23

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I've been periodically checking to see if you've been on the site and noticed you haven't been here in a while. I'm pretty sure I can speak for every one that you've helped on this thread, hope all is well and look forward to seeing you on here again!
> 
> Steve


same here.

----------


## BJJ

> same here.


...x3

----------


## JuliusPleaser

where the hell is ronnie at?? lol

----------


## Coca Cola

I think everyone has notice the same thing, I too check this thread everyday even though I don't have anything to ask (since i asked so many questions already, lol!). But I haven't found any post by ronnie for quite a while.

Ronnie where are you? I hope everything is ok.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This article was very informative and made me realize that im way off. This is slightly off topic but I am very new and uninformed on steroids and how to stack them with other supplements. Can you recommend something to me based on your 8 week and 2 week theory? Also I am concerned about my diet. I am trying to balance losing body fat and at the same time not sacrifice gains and muscle mass. Im 210 lbs and Im not sure what my carb, fat, and calorie intake should be daily approx.


I would do a beginners 20 week cycle if it's your first time using.*

Weeks 1-8 (500 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 9-10 (250 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 11-18 (750 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 19-20 (250 mgs of test per week)
Week 21 begin PCT

No one can tell you how many calories to take in daily as it's different for diffeernt people. Keep carb intake around 200, Protein around 350 and fats around 75 and see how that works..*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thank you ronnie for your time...
> 
> ive done: all tests except suspension, deca , tren , eq, winny, masteron , tbol, dbol , anadrol , primo and thats it...
> 
> i respond very well to tren, and i have virutally no sides, except tren dick AFTER i get off....i get learn hard and vasulcar, especially when iused to homebrew my tren...nothing compares to homebrew
> 
> Deca I tried once, wasn't very impressed, again... but it was a very very early cycle when i was stupid and young...
> 
> once cycle i decided to try high dosages...i started at 750mg of sust for the frist 12 weeks, then jumped up to 1000mg sust and 800mg eq for anothiner 12 weeks.....both sachets packs...didn't see much results as i thought, but i also was ignorant to many things, still i expected more...obvious now after reading ur literature, its obvious the juice had lost its effect after week 8...i got off that cycle for a long time, did pct and got blood work months later and i was normal
> ...


*YOU ARE MAKING NICE PROGRESS!Putting together what you just told me the answer is simple: TEST-E/TREN-E/D-BOL TABS. YOU CAN ALSO ADD PRIMO IF DESIRED.*

PHASE 1

TEST 750 MGS PER WEEK
TREN-E 400 MGS PER WEEK
D-BOL 25 MGS DAILY

PHASE 2

TEST-E 1 GRAM PER WEEK
TREN E 600 MGS PER WEEK
D-BOL 50 MGS DAILY

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie,
> 
> I have another question. You have advised me before that Winstrol can cause hair loss. How does Tren compare in terms of hair loss?* I RECALL YOU STATED TREN DID NOT GIVE YOU ANY PROBLEM UNTIL YOU ADDED THE WINSTROL. CORRECT? It really does vary amongst each individual. It's impossible to say with 100% accuracy but tren in general causes more hair loss due to it's androgenicity.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Not a problem, sorry for the inconvenience, Ron.


Thank you for understanding!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron i did something stupid now i need your help. I started my test-c cycle without all my other gear on hand, and that goes for the test as well.
> 
> I was 3 1/2 weeks into test-c cycle before running out. I missed mondays injection which would have began the 4th week, and i will also be missing todays. My question is ronnie how should i continue my cycle when the rest of my gear finally comes in? (it will be atleast 10 days out from now which will put me back 2 weeks, a total of 4 injections missed) *start all over!*
> 
> i was thinking of getting a 5ml vial of test- susp so it can hit my system quicker when i get it, finish that 5ml bottle then continue on with test-c (or e?) for the rest of my blast. What do you think ronnie?


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie i'm unsure of how fats work to keep blood sugar from crashing. Like for the carb cycling diet when you say to take some fat for the first meal to keep blood sugar from crashing since you only take fats at breakfast and at bedtime. How does the fat do that exactly?*during the night, your body has burned most of the available glucose in your body, and often you wake up with low blood sugar when dieting down hard. Reason being is that carbohydrates digest rapidly and then are absorbed and converted into energy. For example: Eating just a bowl of cereal in the morning can give you an energy boost, but two hours later you feel exhausted and very hungry. Combining complex, fiber-rich carbs with healthy fats slows down the digestion rate of carbs and spares the burning of glygogen in the morning and at night. note: There is always a mixture of fuels being used to some extent! fats also provides a reserve tank to draw on in the form of more slowly absorbing foods after the carbs are used up first.*


above

----------


## chrisx

I was 3 1/2 weeks into test-c cycle before running out. I missed mondays injection which would have began the 4th week, and i will also be missing todays. My question is ronnie how should i continue my cycle when the rest of my gear finally comes in? (it will be atleast 10 days out from now which will put me back 2 weeks, a total of 4 injections missed) *start all over!*

Do I have to pct for 3 weeks or can i do without it? How long should I wait before beginning again?

----------


## scotimus

hey ron.

start off by saying that this is the best thread on this forum. ive read 60-70% of the thread(no one person can read it all lol) and have learned a shit ton.props to you man and every one else with some great input.

i have a fairly basic question. did my first cycle march-may this year. 500mg/wk test E for 13 weeks. last shot was on may 28th with pct just finishing up on july 9th. 

so i havent shot any AAS for basically 2 months now. i have managed to keep around 80% of my gains by following all the tips on this forum. I am anxious to keep the gains and actually keep growing on my next cycle which I tentatively scheduled for october or november start. I read through the slingshot system and I must say I love the idea and am very intrigued.

my question is have i been off long enough to start a 20 week reload/deload slingshot system? i would love to start blasting ASAP(who wouldnt?) but would like to see what you have to say. do i need to get bloodwork done to determine if I should start or not?

Stats
6-2"
220 lbs
Est 13-15% BF
28 YO

taking in approx 4500 cals per day. 90% clean foods with the odd cheat meal to make up the other 10%

was planning

1-8- 500mg/test E+450mg/deca per week
9-10-nothing
11-18-500g/test E+300mg/week tren enth
19-20-nothing
21 start full PCT

thanks in advance ronnie

----------


## Baseball_Player85

I read your entire post and I have to say it's exceptional. I am going to try it out! thanks!

----------


## juicy2619

totally agree with everything said here !

----------


## MACHINE5150

AWESOME POST!!! I'm starting a Deca /Test cycle in a couple weeks and am changing it to an 8 week instead of a 10 week cycle after reading this. Thanks for the info.

----------


## Rizdizzle

Vastly Informative

----------


## delta1111

> *It's not over-rated if you can afford to take large quantities as it keeps you lean while bulking up. Taking low dosages is over-rate IMO in terms of changing body composition.*


Hi Ronnie,
Found this on an earlier post of yours regarding growth hormone . What would you consider to be a low dosage and what would be the norm?
Thanks

----------


## delta1111

> above Originally Posted by delta1111 
> Thanks Ronnie,
> 
> I have another question. You have advised me before that Winstrol can cause hair loss. How does Tren compare in terms of hair loss? I RECALL YOU STATED TREN DID NOT GIVE YOU ANY PROBLEM UNTIL YOU ADDED THE WINSTROL. CORRECT? It really does vary amongst each individual. It's impossible to say with 100% accuracy but tren in general causes more hair loss due to it's androgenicity.


What about deca and hair loss.

Thanks.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ron... we know you are a busy man right now with training booming...would you suggest lateral raises or presses over-head....for building larger caps on side of shoulders???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie what are your thoughts on the quote below...
> 
> "I would think the main point to take from it is to use serms at sensible doses not excessively. I pct 20mg tamox, 25mg clomid with hcg for 4-6 weeks and test has always returned to normal. I was under the impression that clomid raises endogenous T ~146% in a few days at 25mg, so why are people dozing at 150mg at pct? I think if anything the article rams home the point that haphazard dosing of serms is not the way to go"


*I agree!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie...Just thought you might want to know...IFBB PRO...Dexter Jackson.... uses your recommened deltoid routine!!!!You really have taught us some valuable lessons brother...I hope it contines...Props!!!!


*It may take me some time to get to everyone's questions due to an increased workload at work but I will always shoot you guys straight on the facts!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bigron...is the rumor true.... Youns both are doing the masters national next year in pittsburg??? *yes* what be the game plan for bring up your legs...*leg presses and accupuncture*. Upper body already qualifies as pro-level in my book..keep digging brother..*that's what many keep telling me but i still have some improvements to make upper body wise as well ..*
> peace..


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> anyways, as i stated in my previous post, here is a shot of me at the 15 week mark of my very first sts training and cycle. This is also the only cycle i have ener ran before. Thanks goes to ronnie 100%, i hope you like the progress ron.


*awesome progress!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ciao Ronnie, I am preparing my 3rd cycle and decided to run it using your reload/deload sample.
> I have direct experience on all the drugs reported, except Masteron , NPP and rEPO.
> 
> Thank you very much for your expertise.
> 
> *Current Stats*: 187 cm (6'2 feet), 95.5 kg (210 lbs), 10% bf
> 
> *Target*: To reach 102 Kg (225 lbs) keeping the same fat percentage and hold that weight after the PCT.
> 
> ...


*Let me start by asking you "why are you wanting to run 30 ius of GH each day during the reload?" Also, i would suggest winstrol along with the deca for improved performance. Test e or test c would be much better than 150 mgs of prop ed. You will feel like a pin cushion doing all those shots of prop! Remember, test is test so using the prop has no advantage for you.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im thinking of starting 1ml of tren and 1ml of super 350 every 3 days for 30 days, then 1ml of winstrol and 1ml super 350 every 3 days for 30 days. Is this a good cycle for lean muscle and what pct should I be taking?
> cheers


PCT has been talked about throughout this entire thread. Please go back and read.

*In regards to your stack I would do tren and super test for 8 weeks (first reload) then change over to test/tren/winny for second 8 week reload.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> as previously discussed, i started my 2nd reload about a week ago and was going to stack deca with the sust. 250. I've read much about getting deca dick and from what i have learned is that the possibility of being effected is much less when stacking with test. *test will help.* my question is, how likely would it be that i am effected in a negative way. *it varies but there's a high chance it will lower your sex drive and even cause possible problems with getting an erection. Once you get an erection you can be okay for a while but deca does numb your privates per se*. It's very important to me and will not use the deca if the chances are still high being i'm dating a new girl and sure as hell don't want to have those kind of problems. *stay away from deca!!!*thanks
> steve


above

----------


## Reed

> Ciao Ronnie, I am preparing my 3rd cycle and decided to run it using your reload/deload sample.
> I have direct experience on all the drugs reported, except Masteron , NPP and rEPO.
> 
> Thank you very much for your expertise.
> 
> *Current Stats*: 187 cm (6'2 feet), 95.5 kg (210 lbs), 10% bf
> 
> *Target*: To reach 102 Kg (225 lbs) keeping the same fat percentage and hold that weight after the PCT.
> 
> ...


 :Hmmmm:  why the need for so much? professional I guess?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, what do you think the most effective way of carbing up is. *carb up on leg and back day since trainign these muscles burn the most fuel and can tap into protein stores*. I personally do it twice a week on off days (so they wont be used as energy and would be stored as glycogen in the muscles) taking in around 400g of carbs throughout the day. Would this amount be enough considering i take in 150-200g carbs 100g fats and 600g protein a day? *it is for some but try 5-600 carbs and see what happens and reduce from there as needed.* i also limit my carb intake in the evenings even on the carb up days - is this okay or would it be beneficial to keep carb refeeding going throughout the whole day? *re-feed all day long* 
> also how is your recovery from the surgery going? *just got back from vacation and started lifting heavy this week. I am sore as all get out..it feels good!* hopefully you'll be back to your best soon.
> Thanks ronnie.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why the need for so much? professional I guess?


*I agree Reed. I can understand him running higher amounts of blue tops (which are weaker) but that's way too much somatropin IMO. It's better to run 8 ius of GH per day for 6 months straight than do 30 ius per day for only a few weeks.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron how long after the last test c injection should pct begin? 14-18 days when the cyp is out of the system??*Honestly, you can wait 2 weeks to let it fully get out of your system or wait only 1 week after your last injection. Both ways work!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron.
> 
> Start off by saying that this is the best thread on this forum. *thank you!*ive read 60-70% of the thread(no one person can read it all lol) and have learned a shit ton.props to you man and every one else with some great input.
> 
> I have a fairly basic question. Did my first cycle march-may this year. 500mg/wk test e for 13 weeks. Last shot was on may 28th with pct just finishing up on july 9th. 
> 
> So i havent shot any aas for basically 2 months now. I have managed to keep around 80% of my gains by following all the tips on this forum. I am anxious to keep the gains and actually keep growing on my next cycle which i tentatively scheduled for october or november start. I read through the slingshot system and i must say i love the idea and am very intrigued.
> 
> My question is have i been off long enough to start a 20 week reload/deload slingshot system? *absolutely* i would love to start blasting asap(who wouldnt?) but would like to see what you have to say. Do i need to get bloodwork done to determine if i should start or not? *you can get blood work done 6 weeks after 20 week slingshot cycle.*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> alright lads, 
> 
> just read thu the workout and eager to start but im a lil confused about diet requirements for the prime. Do u simply cut protein in half and replace the removed cals with carbs? *yes cut protein in half and replace with carbs. It's a prime per se but i call it a deload.*what fat % do u recommend make up the diet? *it really depends . Once protein needs are met and fuel needs are met through carb intake, "the rest is fats"!*  and finally, should the meals be set out like on the low carb/cal days of the blast diet? *it can but it's not mandatory*.
> 
> Thanx to ronnie for posting this belter workout, legend!
> 
> Apologies if this has already been covered, just read thru the workout and im fried!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> found this on an earlier post of yours regarding growth hormone . What would you consider to be a low dosage and what would be the norm?
> Thanks


 *4 ius is a low dosage and 8 ius the norm. Top level bodybuilders use around 20-30 iu per day. It also depends on the quality as name brand gh like ********** is much stronger per iu than generic [u]blue tops[/u*].

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ive just started using steroids an am reading all this stuff on forums an im confused to **** lol can anyone help me out with what im mena be doin with sus an deca , how often do i need to take each one *do 2 ccs of test and 1 cc of deca per week. Shoot test twice a week and deca once but you can shoot test only once a week.* an for how long? 8* weeks for test/deca* an do ya get better gains injecting it in ya shoulders? *no...lol* im a major novice so any help would be appreciated, thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, what do you prefer, barbell shrugs or dumbell shrugs? *i like dumbbell*. And if you do rear delts on back day do you also do them on shoulders day? *no, just once a week!* if so do you do the same exercise on both days or change it up?


above

----------


## Reed

................

----------


## scotimus

thanks for the quick reply ronnie. ive been checking the forum like every ten mins waiting for an answer.

i will be looking to start a slingshot cycle asap. i still may wait a bit as i have the time on=time off pounded in my head. also there are a few things i may wanna go to my doc for before i start blasting again(got bad acne from cycle,and also have suspicions of colitis or chrones disease or something similar to that.....i know i should really get on that one)but thanks for your two cents man

----------


## BJJ

> Ciao Ronnie, I am preparing my 3rd cycle and decided to run it using your reload/deload sample.
> I have direct experience on all the drugs reported, except Masteron , NPP and rEPO.
> 
> Thank you very much for your expertise.
> 
> *Current Stats*: 187 cm (6'2 feet), 95.5 kg (210 lbs), 10% bf
> 
> *Target*: To reach 102 Kg (225 lbs) keeping the same fat percentage and hold that weight after the PCT.
> 
> ...





> Let me start by asking you "why are you wanting to run 30 ius of GH each day during the reload?" *each day of the first weeks actually. i want to create hyperplasia with those blasts and mature it with test.* Also, i would suggest winstrol along with the deca for improved performance. *you mean in my second reload right?* Test e or test c would be much better than 150 mgs of prop ed. *why?* You will feel like a pin cushion doing all those shots of prop! *i just finished a test susp cycle with 2 up to 3 injections daily for 80 days. pinning is no problem really*. Remember, test is test so using the prop has no advantage for you. *prop is a short ester, comparing different tests on a same diet base, one should has less water retention and that for me is an issue since i am a martial artist. also if something goes wrong, by using only short esters except for rEPO, i can get my system clean in no more than 3 days.*


thank you for you time, bold^

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
Have you ever heard of Diclofenac (an anti inflammatory) affecting gains or protien synthesis?

----------


## chrisx

Ronnie in regards to taking test cyp for 3 1/2 weeks before stopping, is it necessary to pct? And from the last injection, how long do I have to wait before beginning my first REAL cycle?

----------


## oxfield1

hey guys:
new here...just read through all these threads.. appreciate those sharing the wealth of info from your xperience. hope to keep learning and make some improvement with knowledge i gain here. still trying to get the lingo down too.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the quick reply ronnie. Ive been checking the forum like every ten mins waiting for an answer.
> 
> I will be looking to start a slingshot cycle asap. I still may wait a bit as i have the time on=time off pounded in my head. *you can do time on = time off if you desire but it's not optimal.*  also there are a few things i may wanna go to my doc for before i start blasting again(got bad acne from cycle,and also have suspicions of colitis or chrones disease or something similar to that.....*acne is common (get you some of the generic form of proactive at wamart) but if you have suspicion of of severe stomach problems please go see a doctor asp!* i know i should really get on that one)but thanks for your two cents man


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=BJJ;5291239]Originally Posted by BJJ 
Ciao Ronnie, I am preparing my 3rd cycle and decided to run it using your reload/deload sample.
I have direct experience on all the drugs reported, except Masteron , NPP and rEPO.

Thank you very much for your expertise.

Current Stats: 187 cm (6'2 feet), 95.5 kg (210 lbs), 10% bf

Target: To reach 102 Kg (225 lbs) keeping the same fat percentage and hold that weight after the PCT.

Note: I will have several garage fights during those months, this is the reason for rEPO.

BULKING 1
Week 1 Somatropin 30 iu ed
Week 1 L-Thyroxine 200 mcg ed
Week 1 Testosterone Suspension 50 mg ed
Week 1-2 Erythropoietin 1000 iu ed
Week 1-8 Testosterone Propionate 100 mg ed
Week 1-8 Mesterolone 100 mg ed
Week 1-8 Exemestane 12.5 mg e3d
Week 1-8 Chorionic Gonadotrophin 250 iu e3d
Week 2-8 Somatropin 10 iu ed
Week 2-8 L-Thyroxine 100 mcg ed

BRIDGE
Week 9-10 Testosterone Propionate 50 mg ed
Week 9-10 Drostanolone Propionate 70 mg ed
Week 9-10 Somatropin 15 iu ed
Week 9-10 L-Thyroxine 150 mcg ed

BULKING 2
Week 11 Somatropin 30 iu ed
Week 11 L-Thyroxine 200 mcg ed
Week 11-18 Testosterone Propionate 150 mg ed
Week 11-18 Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 75 mg ed
Week 11-18 Mesterolone 125 mg ed
Week 11-18 Exemestane 12.5 mg e3d
Week 11-18 Chorionic Gonadotrophin 250 iu e3d
Week 12-18 Somatropin 10 iu ed
Week 12-18 L-Thyroxine 100 mcg ed

PCT
Week 19-22 Clomiphene Citrate 150/100/100/100 mg ed
Week 19-24 Tamoxifen Citrate 40/40/30/30/20/20 mg ed
Week 19-38 Somatropin 10 iu ed
Week 19-38 L-Thyroxine 100 mcg ed
Week 25-26 Glutathione 1200/600 mg ed 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Ronnie Rowland 
Let me start by asking you "why are you wanting to run 30 ius of GH each day during the reload?" each day of the first weeks actually. i want to create hyperplasia with those blasts and mature it with test. YOU CAN DO THAT BUT IF YOU GO THAT ROUTE YOU'LL NEED TO TAKE GH FOR A LONGER DURATION. MY SUGGESTION IS TO RUN HIGH DOSAGES EVERY DAY THROUGHOUT ENTIRE 20 WEEK SLINGSHOT CYCLE (INCLUDING DELOADS). Also, i would suggest winstrol along with the deca for improved performance. you mean in my second reload right? Test e or test c would be much better than 150 mgs of prop ed. why? You will feel like a pin cushion doing all those shots of prop! i just finished a test susp cycle with 2 up to 3 injections daily for 80 days. OUCH! WHY NOT JUST USE TEST E AND DO LESS INJECTIONS. THIS WILL DECREASE YOUR CHANCES OF GETTING AN ABCCESS AND SAVE YOU TIME AND MONEY!  pinning is no problem really. Remember, test is test so using the prop has no advantage for you. prop is a short ester, comparing different tests on a same diet base, one should has less water retention and that for me is an issue since i am a martial artist. also if something goes wrong, by using only short esters except for rEPO, i can get my system clean in no more than 3 days. TEST E CLEARS OUT IN 7-8 DAYS AND PROP CAUSES JUST AS MUCH WATER RETENTION AS TEST-E IF YOU ARE SHOOTING THE PROP EVERY DAY! BE VERY CAREFUL WITH THE rEPO. 

thank you for you time, bold^ 
QUOTE]

ILL ANSWER IN RED ABOVE-

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> Have you ever heard of Diclofenac (an anti inflammatory) affecting gains or protien synthesis?


*Any anti-inflammatory or tylenol product does in fact decrease protein synthesis to some degree (how much to be exact is not known so higher dosages of anabolics are usually needed to get the same response ). Unfortunately, I have to take both of these products on a daily basis due to chronic lower back pain.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie in regards to taking test cyp for 3 1/2 weeks before stopping, is it necessary to pct? *no!* and from the last injection, how long do i have to wait before beginning my first real cycle? *i would start as soon as you get your others in*


above

----------


## BJJ

> Ciao Ronnie, I am preparing my 3rd cycle and decided to run it using your reload/deload sample.
> I have direct experience on all the drugs reported, except Masteron , NPP and rEPO.
> 
> Thank you very much for your expertise.
> 
> Current Stats: 187 cm (6'2 feet), 95.5 kg (210 lbs), 10% bf
> 
> Target: To reach 102 Kg (225 lbs) keeping the same fat percentage and hold that weight after the PCT.
> 
> ...



I took some of your considerations into account and got rid of the hgh blasts.
What do you think?
Also, what should be taken into account when speaking about rEPO, that brought you to warn me about that compound?

*BULKING 1*
Week 1 *Testosterone Suspension* 50 mg ed
Week 1-2 *Erythropoietin* 1000 iu ed
Week 1-8 *Testosterone Propionate* 100 mg ed
Week 1-8 *Nandrolone Phenylpropionate* 75 mg ed
Week 1-8 *Mesterolone* 100 mg ed
Week 1-8 *Somatropin* 10 iu ed
Week 1-8 *L-Thyroxine* 100 mcg ed
Week 1-8 *Exemestane* 12.5 mg e3d
Week 1-8 *Chorionic Gonadotrophin* 250 iu e3d

*BRIDGE*
Week 9-12 *Testosterone Enanthate* 250 mg ew
Week 9-12 *Drostanolone Propionate* 100 mg ed
Week 9-12 *Somatropin* 5 iu ed
Week 9-12 *L-Thyroxine* 50 mcg ed

*BULKING 2*
Week 13-18 *Testosterone Propionate* 150 mg ed
Week 13-18 *Trenbolone Acetate* 75 mg ed
Week 13-18 *Mesterolone* 125 mg ed
Week 13-18 *Somatropin* 10 iu ed
Week 13-18 *L-Thyroxine* 100 mcg ed
Week 13-18 *Exemestane* 12.5 mg e3d
Week 13-18 *Chorionic Gonadotrophin* 250 iu e3d

*PCT*
Week 19-22 *Clomiphene Citrate* 150/100/100/100 mg ed
Week 19-24 *Tamoxifen Citrate* 40/40/30/30/20/20 mg ed
Week 19-47 *Somatropin* 10 iu ed
Week 19-47 *L-Thyroxine* 100 mcg ed
Week 25-26 *Glutathione* 1200/600 mg ed

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ron... we know you are a busy man right now with training booming...would you suggest lateral raises or presses over-head....for building larger caps on side of shoulders???*presses are the number one exercise for building capped deltoids! Lateral raises help and should be added as well. And yes I have been extremely busy at work. I'm having to turn people away which is both good and bad.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Whwn using "life fitness" lying leg curl lower back hurts....*You have two options: #1 Do seated leg curls. #2 Roll up a mat used in yoga class and place underneath hips when doing lying version as this decreases compression at the top of the movement. A mat also works well when placed behind the back while doing the seated version*.


above

----------


## delta1111

> *Any anti-inflammatory or tylenol product does in fact decrease protein synthesis to some degree (how much to be exact is not known so higher dosages of anabolics are usually needed to get the same response ). Unfortunately, I have to take both of these products on a daily basis due to chronic lower back pain.*


Yeah I have just this last few days started to take it for lower back pain also. It took away my back pain by the second day, I was amazed. I have been suffering with my back for about 10 years now and just put up with it, but it has got much worse as of late to the point it was starting to hold me back in training, so I went to see my doctor. I told him I wanted a scan and he prescribed me some diclofenac. I was pissed off and just threw the prescription in the back of my car, until my wife told me to try it. Well as I said, 2 days later and it was like it was never there. As with any drug I use, I always look to see if it may impede what i'm trying to achieve with AAS. I have been given enough tablets for 28 days and was thinking of using them and then see how my back is when I stop using them. What do you think to this Ronnie?
You may also recall that some time back it appeared that Winstrol was causing my hair to thin so I stopped taking it. I also normally take Tren which doesn't normally cause me any issues, but I have stopped taking it anyway because I know that it can be quite harsh on the scalp with certain people just to see what happens with my hair. I have replaced the Tren with Deca so i'm now taking Test, Deca and HGH. How harsh is Deca on the scalp in your experience compared to Winstrol and Tren?

Many thanks Ronnie for everything.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i took some of your considerations into account and got rid of the hgh blasts.
> What do you think? *I would run the somatropin at around 6-8 ius per day for 6 months or 8-12 ius for 20 weeks.*
> Also, what should be taken into account when speaking about repo, that brought you to warn me about that compound? *epo is like dnp and insulin (can be very dangerous). Here's a good article highlighted in red for you to read which backs up why i worry about this drug. Imo eq would be much safer!*
> 
> "why is epo dangerous?
> The reason that epo, and transfusion blood doping, is dangerous is because of increased blood viscosity. Basically, whole blood consists of red blood cells and plasma (water, proteins, etc.). The percentage of whole blood that is occupied by the red blood cells is referred to as, the hematocrit. A low hematocrit means dilute (thin) blood, and a high hematocrit mean concentrated (thick) blood. Above a certain hematocrit level whole blood can sludge and clog capillaries. If this happens in the brain it results in a stroke. In the heart, a heart attack. Unfortunately, this has happened to several elite athletes who have used epo.
> 
> Epo use is especially dangerous to athletes who exercise over prolonged periods. A well-conditioned endurance athlete is more dehydration resistant than a sedentary individual. The body accomplishes this by several methods, but one key component is to “hold on” to more water at rest. Circulating whole blood is one location in which this occurs and, thus, can function as a water reservoir. During demanding exercise, as fluid losses mount, water is shifted out of the blood stream (hematocrit rises). If one is already starting with an artificially elevated hematocrit then you can begin to see the problem -- it is a short trip to the critical “sludge zone”. 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yeah I have just this last few days started to take it for lower back pain also. It took away my back pain by the second day, I was amazed. I have been suffering with my back for about 10 years now and just put up with it, but it has got much worse as of late to the point it was starting to hold me back in training, so I went to see my doctor. I told him I wanted a scan and he prescribed me some diclofenac. I was pissed off and just threw the prescription in the back of my car, until my wife told me to try it. Well as I said, 2 days later and it was like it was never there. As with any drug I use, I always look to see if it may impede what i'm trying to achieve with AAS. I have been given enough tablets for 28 days and was thinking of using them and then see how my back is when I stop using them. What do you think to this Ronnie?*Take the meds! If the anti-flammatories work theres a good chance a cortizone shot would be of great benefit if the pain returns once you come off of them. If you do not have severe leg pain along with your back pain then surgery is probably not an option and would only increase your pain level. An MRI/CORTISONE SHOT would be a good plan given the pain returns once you finish the course of anti-inflammatories. I feel there are exercises you could avoid that would greatly reduce if not eliminate your lower back pain. Squats, deep leg presses, deadlifts, unsupported rows, heavy dumbbell work, etc can cause lower back pain.* You may also recall that some time back it appeared that Winstrol was causing my hair to thin so I stopped taking it. I also normally take Tren which doesn't normally cause me any issues, but I have stopped taking it anyway because I know that it can be quite harsh on the scalp with certain people just to see what happens with my hair. I have replaced the Tren with Deca so i'm now taking Test, Deca and HGH. How harsh is Deca on the scalp in your experience compared to Winstrol and Tren? *The more androgenic, the more hair you normally lose. Deca is less androgenic than tren and winstrol but can still cause hair loss. You might consider taking finasteride if you are that concerned. Test is also more androgenic than deca.*
> Many thanks Ronnie for everything.


above

----------


## BJJ

> why the need for so much? professional I guess?


No sir, I am not a professional, my body tells.

Also, I do not think to be too much of a cycle but if you have some suggestions, please go for it and I will probably take them into account.

Thank you
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=1#post5293418

----------


## BJJ

> above


Thank you for your help, much appreciate it.

----------


## chrisx

> above


Thank You Ronnie!

----------


## bubbles420

hey ronnie im new on here and i am glad i came nice read. just wondering what a good cycle would be and a good place to get it. for about 25 lb. and alot of gain!! thanks again for the read

----------


## Tommy Gunn

Ronnie, I've read a lot of your posts and threads over the years, you're VERY knowledgeable. I need your help.

I'm a 30 year old white male who's been lifting on/off for 16 years. I'm 6' 270 with some body fat and a little gut on me but pretty jacked. I'm on 200 mg test cyp weekly prescribed by doc because I have naturally low testosterone and also on 3 IU HGH nightly prescribed by doc because I have adult growth hormone deficiency. My goal is just to get big and strong (pretty simple, huh? LOL). I never have competed in powerlifting or bodybuilding and never will (although I LOVE both sports).

I will be doing a routine where I train a body part once every 7 days. Here it is:

*3 days a week weightlifting routine (Mon, Weds, Fri):*

*I do all exercises with reps of 8-10 keeping the same weight each set with a weight that I can do atleast 8 reps but can't do for more than 10 reps. I progress the weights when I can do all sets with 10 reps. All sets listed are work sets to failure (I stop when I complete a rep and know I can't get the next rep). I warm up properly and stretch out before, during, and after working out. I do warm up sets when needed. I don't have a specific rest time between sets. I just move on to the next set when I feel I'm ready. After my workout I drink a PWO shake consisting of 50 g whey protein and 100 g dextrose.

Mon.

1. Wide grip lat pulldowns to the front 4x8-10
2. Bent over two arm db rows to chest with elbows flared 4x8-10 (as seen here except I will do them with db instead of a bb: http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/...arDeltRow.html)
3. Seated db curls 3x8-10
4. 4 way neck machine (front, left, right, back) 3x8-10 all 4 sides

Weds.

1. Sled hack squat machine 4x8-10
2. Lying leg curls 4x8-10
3. Standing calf raises 4x8-10
4. Lying crunch machine 3x8-10

Fri.

1. Flat db bench press 3x8-10
2. Incline db bench press 3x8-10
3. Seated db lateral raises 4x8-10
4. Tricep pushdowns 3x8-10

2 questions:

1. How does this routine look?

2. Can you build a big, strong body by training a body part only once every 7 days?

----------


## adlyn

Hi Ronnie, Im a noob here and was very impressed by the level of your knowledge and exprience. I've read each and every single page of this thread, belived me it took me DAYSss to finish it and only today I got onto this page. Since you are the knowledgable one, I would like a piece of your advice or recommendation on how should myself go about a cycle, what type and quantity should I go about. Previously early this year I was on a cycle which was advice by some friends on what to take and how much. 

I was on Sustanon 250 for 8week. The cycle goes like:
Week 1: 1ml (once per week)
Week 2: 1ml (twice per week)
Week 3: 1ml (three time per week)
Week 4: 1ml (four time per week)
Week 5: 1ml (four time per week)
Week 6: 1ml (three time per week)
Week 7: 1ml (two time per week)
Week 8: 1ml (one time per week)

Right after the 8th week I was told by a friend I should take Chromi or Clomid im not really sure. It was a red tab. I was told I need to take one tab a day for the next 10 days only and I did. Right after that cycle, I was on clen for the next 2 month plus or so. It goes like 2 days on 2 days off untill im finish with the 100 tabs. Each day I took 3 tabs at one go. And that was how my cycle was.

But after reading all this post on this thread, I feel what I did was like shit or felt I was cheated due im very noob in this, I just followed blindly on the advices without knowing anything or even bothered to do more research.I did some minor research on what type of steroid , the side effects and what it can actually do. So with your expertise I seek ur advice on how to go about my next cycle with pct and fine tune it. My details are as follows:

Age: 25/Male/Asian (is fine to start on cycle?)
Weight: 77kg
Height: 180cm
Exprience on workout: 2 year plus(1 years seriously commited and the other on off as im tied up with work)
Diet: I try to have 160g of protein per day which make off 80g by whey protein and 80g by food. Carbs I dont really count as I only take carbs from wheat or low GI food (pasta, sweet potato, oat meal and etc). My Fat came from Olive oil or Canola oil and snack on almond or chick peas. Minimum sugar and salt. All of that I break it into 5 to 6 small meal everyday. My supplement is Vitamin B complex, Vitamin C 1000, whey protein and proscar as my hair is dropping .
BMI: 24 (not sure does it matter)
Frequency of workout: 3 to 4 time per week



What I have currently in mind for my next cycle is:
Sus 250 or Test Prep, Deca and D-Bol. (not sure is it too little or too much for myself)



*Thanks in advance.....*

----------


## Indian Muscle

Hey Ron, I am currently on week 4 of 2nd reload and till now I have not gained even a single lb.

1st Cycle - 8 week, 500mg Sust & 200mg Deca (gained around 17lbs)

2nd Cycle(1st reload) - 8 week, 500mg Test E & 300mg Deca (gained around 11bs)

2nd Cycle (2nd reload) - currently in week 4, 750mg Test E & 300mg Deca.

My diet is much better that the previous cycle and even the dosage is high than the previous cycle but still i have not made any gains, what could be the reason? I am planning to switch to Sust from week 5 since i made the best gains on Sust. All the Test i buy is genuine since it is legal here and Deca (from Canada) is from a reliable source so there is no way that i am using a fake. Please help!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie im new on here and i am glad i came nice read. Just wondering what a good cycle would be and a good place to get it. For about 25 lb. And alot of gain!! Thanks again for the *read please read the rules! You cannot ask for source info on public forum*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Tommy Gunn;5294162]Ronnie, I've read a lot of your posts and threads over the years, you're VERY knowledgeable. I need your help.

I'm a 30 year old white male who's been lifting on/off for 16 years. I'm 6' 270 with some body fat and a little gut on me but pretty jacked. I'm on 200 mg test cyp weekly prescribed by doc because I have naturally low testosterone and also on 3 IU HGH nightly prescribed by doc because I have adult growth hormone deficiency. My goal is just to get big and strong (pretty simple, huh? LOL). I never have competed in powerlifting or bodybuilding and never will (although I LOVE both sports).

I will be doing a routine where I train a body part once every 7 days. Here it is:

*3 days a week weightlifting routine (Mon, Weds, Fri):*

*I do all exercises with reps of 8-10 keeping the same weight each set with a weight that I can do atleast 8 reps but can't do for more than 10 reps. I progress the weights when I can do all sets with 10 reps. All sets listed are work sets to failure (I stop when I complete a rep and know I can't get the next rep). I warm up properly and stretch out before, during, and after working out. *(DO NOT STETHC OUT BEFORE OR DURING EXERCISES LIKE SQUATS AS IT CAUSE CAUSE YOU TO USE LOOSE FORM AND AN INJURY COULD RESULTS!)* I do warm up sets when needed.*GOOD AS IT'S SAFER TO DO ACTIVE STRETCHING*. I don't have a specific rest time between sets. I just move on to the next set when I feel I'm ready. After my workout I drink a PWO shake consisting of 50 g whey protein and 100 g dextrose*.(YOU DO NOT NEED 100 GRAMS POST WORKOUT UNLESS YOU ARE USING INSULIN. THAT MANY CARBS WILL MOST CERTAINLY CAUSE FAT GAIN UNLESS YOU ARE AN ECTOMORPH AND FROM WHAT YOU HAVE DESCRIBED YOU ARE MORE MESO/ENDO.) STAY WITH AROUND 40 GRAMS OR YOU CAN SKIP DEXTROSE ALL TOGETHER AND EAT A WHOLE MEAL.* 

Mon.

1. Wide grip lat pulldowns to the front 4x8-10
2. Bent over two arm db rows to chest with elbows flared 4x8-10 (as seen here except I will do them with db instead of a bb: http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/...arDeltRow.html)
3. Seated db curls 3x8-10
4. 4 way neck machine (front, left, right, back) 3x8-10 all 4 sides

AND TOO FEW EXERCISE!TOO LITTLE VOLUME 


Weds.
1. Sled hack squat machine 4x8-10
2. Lying leg curls 4x8-10
3. Standing calf raises 4x8-10
4. Lying crunch machine 3x8-10

AGAIN TOO FEW EXERCISES AND TOO LITTLE VOLUME 




Fri.

1. Flat db bench press 3x8-10
2. Incline db bench press 3x8-10
3. Seated db lateral raises 4x8-10
4. Tricep pushdowns 3x8-10

TOO FEW EXERCISES AND TOO LITTLE VOLUME 

2 questions:

1. How does this routine look? *IT'S NOT OPTIMAL BY ANY MEANS* 

2. Can you build a big, strong body by training a body part only once every 7 days?*YES, IT'S THE BEST WAY BUT YOU HAVE TO DO MORE VOLUME PER BODYPART. 6-12 SETS TO FAILURE ONCE PER WEEK![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie im new on here and i am glad i came nice read. Just wondering what a good cycle would be and a good place to get it. For about 25 lb. And alot of gain!! Thanks again for the *readplease read the rules! You cannot ask for source info on public forum*.


above

----------


## Tommy Gunn

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5297741]


> Ronnie, I've read a lot of your posts and threads over the years, you're VERY knowledgeable. I need your help.
> 
> I'm a 30 year old white male who's been lifting on/off for 16 years. I'm 6' 270 with some body fat and a little gut on me but pretty jacked. I'm on 200 mg test cyp weekly prescribed by doc because I have naturally low testosterone and also on 3 IU HGH nightly prescribed by doc because I have adult growth hormone deficiency. My goal is just to get big and strong (pretty simple, huh? LOL). I never have competed in powerlifting or bodybuilding and never will (although I LOVE both sports).
> 
> I will be doing a routine where I train a body part once every 7 days. Here it is:
> 
> *3 days a week weightlifting routine (Mon, Weds, Fri):*
> 
> *I do all exercises with reps of 8-10 keeping the same weight each set with a weight that I can do atleast 8 reps but can't do for more than 10 reps. I progress the weights when I can do all sets with 10 reps. All sets listed are work sets to failure (I stop when I complete a rep and know I can't get the next rep). I warm up properly and stretch out before, during, and after working out. *(DO NOT STETHC OUT BEFORE OR DURING EXERCISES LIKE SQUATS AS IT CAUSE CAUSE YOU TO USE LOOSE FORM AND AN INJURY COULD RESULTS!)* I do warm up sets when needed.*GOOD AS IT'S SAFER TO DO ACTIVE STRETCHING*. I don't have a specific rest time between sets. I just move on to the next set when I feel I'm ready. After my workout I drink a PWO shake consisting of 50 g whey protein and 100 g dextrose*.(YOU DO NOT NEED 100 GRAMS POST WORKOUT UNLESS YOU ARE USING INSULIN. THAT MANY CARBS WILL MOST CERTAINLY CAUSE FAT GAIN UNLESS YOU ARE AN ECTOMORPH AND FROM WHAT YOU HAVE DESCRIBED YOU ARE MORE MESO/ENDO.) STAY WITH AROUND 40 GRAMS OR YOU CAN SKIP DEXTROSE ALL TOGETHER AND EAT A WHOLE MEAL.* 
> ...


Thanks Ronnie. It looks like I'm going to have to go back to the drawing board LOL

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I'm in the 3rd week of carb cycling and it's going great. One thing though. My carb up days are Mon. (Chest) and Thurs (Legs). I'm felling a drop in energy and strength on those days. Really struggling to go up in weight/Reps. The days following are huge increases! Is this normal? My Macro breakdown is 350p/200c/80f 3000 cals. I'm 245 lb 17% BF but dropping fast.

----------


## adlyn

Hi Ronnie, Im a noob here and was very impressed by the level of your knowledge and exprience. I've read each and every single page of this thread, belived me it took me DAYSss to finish it and only today I got onto this page. Since you are the knowledgable one, I would like a piece of your advice or recommendation on how should myself go about a cycle, what type and quantity should I go about. Previously early this year I was on a cycle which was advice by some friends on what to take and how much. 

I was on Sustanon 250 for 8week. The cycle goes like:
Week 1: 1ml (once per week)
Week 2: 1ml (twice per week)
Week 3: 1ml (three time per week)
Week 4: 1ml (four time per week)
Week 5: 1ml (four time per week)
Week 6: 1ml (three time per week)
Week 7: 1ml (two time per week)
Week 8: 1ml (one time per week)

Right after the 8th week I was told by a friend I should take Chromi or Clomid im not really sure. It was a red tab. I was told I need to take one tab a day for the next 10 days only and I did. Right after that cycle, I was on clen for the next 2 month plus or so. It goes like 2 days on 2 days off untill im finish with the 100 tabs. Each day I took 3 tabs at one go. And that was how my cycle was.

But after reading all this post on this thread, I feel what I did was like shit or felt I was cheated due im very noob in this, I just followed blindly on the advices without knowing anything or even bothered to do more research.I did some minor research on what type of steroid , the side effects and what it can actually do. So with your expertise I seek ur advice on how to go about my next cycle with pct and fine tune it. My details are as follows:

Age: 25/Male/Asian (is fine to start on cycle?)
Weight: 77kg
Height: 180cm
Exprience on workout: 2 year plus(1 years seriously commited and the other on off as im tied up with work)
Diet: I try to have 160g of protein per day which make off 80g by whey protein and 80g by food. Carbs I dont really count as I only take carbs from wheat or low GI food (pasta, sweet potato, oat meal and etc). My Fat came from Olive oil or Canola oil and snack on almond or chick peas. Minimum sugar and salt. All of that I break it into 5 to 6 small meal everyday. My supplement is Vitamin B complex, Vitamin C 1000, whey protein and proscar as my hair is dropping .
BMI: 24 (not sure does it matter)
Frequency of workout: 3 to 4 time per week



What I have currently in mind for my next cycle is:
Sus 250 or Test Prep, Deca and D-Bol. (not sure is it too little or too much for myself)



*Thanks in advance.....*

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

thank you...thank you...ronnie...best thread on the internet bro!!!! :7up:

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ronnie,

I got a question regarding my chest workout. You recommend chest press via smith maschine besides dumbbells (incline and decline). The problem I have is, that I do not feel the "tension" in my chest the next day (comparing to regular bench press). Is this a common thing?? Does it matter?

----------


## seriouscardio

Hey Ronnie, I’ve read your initial post and find it extremely insightful. It’s really cool how you take the time to share your experience and opinions with members of the public who seek guidance. That being said, I’ll give you a quick synopsis of my current situation and ask a few pointed questions. Your honesty and opinions would be well received.

I am 32 years old and feel a severe drop in energy and strength. I eat between 120-180 grams of protein and the rest non-processed, healthy food. I incline press 85’s on a good day. YESTERDAY I saw a cheesy shirtless camera phone pic of myself in '08 and compared it with a pic I took recently and I look exactly the same. Not one more ounce of size, and it’s been two years! I even weigh the same. I need help to get me out of this slump, and I figure supplements are the way to go. Besides for protein and creatine, I've only experiemented with pro-hormones. For one month I ran a cycle of CTD Labs Trenbolen pills. I actually saw more definition and appeared more muscular. Even my then training partner, who knew nothing about it, asked if I was juicing. I think my body responds extremely well to supplements, which is what makes me really excited about this new adventure. 

Anyway, I would like advice on the following questions as well as any additional wisdom you can offer.

1)	My First Real Cycle
a.	I understand that while using anabolic supplements I may retain some water, however I do not want to turn into a blimp. I plan to still do tough short cardio sessions 3-4x a week, eat loads of protein and maintain a healthy, alcohol-free diet. Also I will be sure to lift 5-6x per week.

Q. If I am diligent, can I still maintain a somewhat lean look?


b.	I just ordered 10mg Dianabol tabs and 50mg Stanozolol tabs (as well as Clomid, Nolvadex , and liver support) from a company that I researched pretty thoroughly. I’d Love to just do them for 4-6 weeks at a time (hate needles), but as I understand, that’s a waste and that I should run this with testosterone . 

Q. Since my body responded well to a pro-hormone regimen, would it be OK for me to try Dbol / Stan for a month or so and see how I do? If so, how much? How long? OR, 

Q. Do I need to inject? I hate needles, but figure I am willing to take a shot (no pun) and just deal with it. Plus my gf is a nurse who injects all day long, so she can do it. 

***.	I heard that 8 weeks of Sustanon 250mg per week, Dianabol 20-30mgs for the first 4 weeks and 50mg Stanozolol for that last 4 weeks, Nolvadexx as a precaution and two weeks of Clomid for PCT is a good, simple way to go. What do you think? Please give me your recommendations.


c.	How do I maintain the gains after my cycle(s)?

Q. I don’t want to lose the precious muscle that I have worked so hard and sweated for. If I keep my regimen up and keep with the loads of high protein foods spread throughout the day, can I expect to keep the larger muscle size? 


I appreciate your time, advice and thoughtful consideration.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Indian Muscle;5296667]Hey Ron, I am currently on week 4 of 2nd reload and till now I have not gained even a single lb.

1st Cycle - 8 week, 500mg Sust & 200mg Deca (gained around 17lbs)

2nd Cycle(1st reload) - 8 week, 500mg Test E & 300mg Deca (gained around 11bs)

2nd Cycle (2nd reload) - currently in week 4, 750mg Test E & 300mg Deca.

My diet is much better that the previous cycle and even the dosage is high than the previous cycle but still i have not made any gains, what could be the reason? I am planning to switch to Sust from week 5 since i made the best gains on Sust. All the Test i buy is genuine since it is legal here and Deca (from Canada) is from a reliable source so there is no way that i am using a fake. Please help! *For your body type the dosages are too low at this point. Add 50 mgs of d-bol per day to the test/deca you are already taking. Next stop is more test and some GH.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> I'm in the 3rd week of carb cycling and it's going great. One thing though. My carb up days are Mon. (Chest) and Thurs (Legs). I'm felling a drop in energy and strength on those days. Really struggling to go up in weight/Reps. The days following are huge increases! Is this normal? My Macro breakdown is 350p/200c/80f 3000 cals. I'm 245 lb 17% BF but dropping fast. *This tells me you need to bump up carb intake on lower carb days. Also, unless are are taking GH or are new to training and/or steroids, don't expect to make drastic strength gains while losing body fat.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I got a question regarding my chest workout. You recommend chest press via smith maschine besides dumbbells (incline and decline). The problem I have is, that I do not feel the "tension" in my chest the next day (comparing to regular bench press). Is this a common thing?? Does it matter?*If you feel more soreness in your overall chest the next day after bench presses, then you are a candidate for the flat bench press. I am not against the flat press or standard incline press given they make your chest sore and do not cause shoulder pain. It sounds like you are one of these people who might gain more chest size from flat as opposed to declines on a smith.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, im a noob here and was very impressed by the level of your knowledge and exprience. I've read each and every single page of this thread, belived me it took me daysss to finish it and only today i got onto this page. Since you are the knowledgable one, i would like a piece of your advice or recommendation on how should myself go about a cycle, what type and quantity should i go about. Previously early this year i was on a cycle which was advice by some friends on what to take and how much. 
> 
> I was on sustanon 250 for 8week. The cycle goes like:
> Week 1: 1ml (once per week)
> week 2: 1ml (twice per week)
> week 3: 1ml (three time per week)
> week 4: 1ml (four time per week)
> week 5: 1ml (four time per week)
> week 6: 1ml (three time per week)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, ive read your initial post and find it extremely insightful. Its really cool how you take the time to share your experience and opinions with members of the public who seek guidance. That being said, ill give you a quick synopsis of my current situation and ask a few pointed questions. Your honesty and opinions would be well received.
> 
> I am 32 years old and feel a severe drop in energy and strength. I eat between 120-180 grams of protein and the rest non-processed, healthy food. I incline press 85s on a good day. Yesterday i saw a cheesy shirtless camera phone pic of myself in '08 and compared it with a pic i took recently and i look exactly the same. Not one more ounce of size, and its been two years! I even weigh the same. I need help to get me out of this slump, and i figure supplements are the way to go. Besides for protein and creatine, i've only experiemented with pro-hormones. For one month i ran a cycle of ctd labs trenbolen pills. I actually saw more definition and appeared more muscular. Even my then training partner, who knew nothing about it, asked if i was juicing. I think my body responds extremely well to supplements, which is what makes me really excited about this new adventure. 
> 
> Anyway, i would like advice on the following questions as well as any additional wisdom you can offer.
> 
> 1)	my first real cycle
> a.	I understand that while using anabolic supplements i may retain some water, however i do not want to turn into a blimp. *a little water retention won't make you fat. Eating too many calories is what makes you fat!* i plan to still do tough short cardio sessions 3-4x a week, eat loads of protein and maintain a healthy, alcohol-free diet. Also i will be sure to lift 5-6x per week. *4-5 days is plenty!*
> 
> ...


above

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
If you have time, could you look at the private message I sent you the other day regarding HGH?

----------


## adlyn

> above


Thankss ron for sparing me your time to answer my question. Any way what do u suggest for my pct? Clomid with noveldex? Or any other pct? And how should I go about? Thanks once again.

----------


## adlyn

Hey ron I was also wondering is there any alternative then dbol ? I understand that dbol is also going to be hard on the liver. If dbol gonna be the only one extra on the 2nd reload, what type of precaution should I take? Will only liver aid gonna be fine? And one more thing should I include hcg for my pct? I mean I do still wanna celebrate father's day in the future as I'm still not married.

----------


## The Titan99

> above


Thanks Ron. I will add 30- 50 g of carbs and see how it goes.

----------


## Coca Cola

> steer clear of nolvadex unless absolutely needed as it can increase estrogen receptors and actually cause you to get gyno when you would have never gotten it in the first place. Keep nolva on hand in case you get symptoms and they do not leave after around 2 weeks after first signs of symptoms occur. Hormonal changes can make some peoples nipples sensitive but it often leaves after only a couple of weeks. Also, too much d-bol can cause gyno for some!


Ronnie

This statement confuses me quite a bit, since you usually recommends nolva and/or clomid with HCG for PCT.

I'm near the end of my 20 weeks slingshot cycle, I was planning to use HCG 2500iu EOD for a total of 8 injections stacked with Nolva 10mg ED for 30 days just for precaution against gyno, but now you said Nolva can increase estrogen receptor and actually cause gyno, so does this mean that I should stick to HCG only without any Nolva??

----------


## delta1111

> Hi Ronnie,
> If you have time, could you look at the private message I sent you the other day regarding HGH?


Many thanks Ronnie. You are awesome.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ronnie....what would cause an.... irregular heartbeat.... after doing a show???? Brother was taking test...tren ...winstrol ...clen ...t-3....

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...do you feel...pro bodybuilding is mostly a rich mans' sport for those with insane genes??? do hardgainers ever reach that level if they take enough drugs...n...eat enough protein...with good training???

----------


## adlyn

> above



Thank you Ron for sparing me your time to answer my question. Any way what do u suggest for my pct? Clomid with nolvadex and hcg for my pct?.? Or any other pct? And how should I go about?. I was also wondering is there any alternative then dbol ? I understand that dbol is also going to be hard on the liver. If dbol gonna be the only additional on the 2nd reload, what type of precaution should I take? Will only liver aid gonna be fine? And last is can I swop sus 250 to Tmix 325 or Test E 300?


_Was edited and consolidated for easier reading_

----------


## Maronn

> above


Many thanks!!

----------


## morado02

Thanks for the help you can give me.
I have one question regarding the reload/deload phases
In the thread is said that we might stay doing reload/deload for as long as we want to, my question is how is it doing it with the compounds?
What I mean is for example on 1st reload use 500mg Test e, and 250mg test e on deload.
Then 2nd reload would be 750mgs test e, and 250 on reload.
Then 3rd reload 1gr test e and 500mg on deload.
Will I have to be increasing the test e every reload, or I should incorporate another compounds and keep the test to a certain limit?

Regards

----------


## stoner2187

Hello I am very new to this, I am 35, I am a Army Vet, I have worked out very little in respect to building muscle, but I have made the decision to build the body that I have always wanted. So here I am I know literally nothing besides all the info from this site, about steroids , I need to get some info about what to use, side effects, like rage, I cant have that! and low sex drive.. what I should do for work oputs, I dont understand all the lingo or well all the lingo I am not much of a gym guy I have been hitting the local gym for about 4 months now. I weight 175 -178lbs i can about bench that much give or take, I am 5'7" tall , I want to weight about 180 and lose the fat I have, My bmi is probly off the charts right now, I am not sure what it is high,, But 20% is ok with me, I will not be a lifer with the weights well I may end up being a lifer, not sure right now I want to start a plan and get to where I want to be... Can you point me in the right direction, I need to know what to use, for a steriod , what suppliments to use, diet etc.. I am a blank board looking for some forming.... 
Thank you.

----------


## ericzacha

Thanks for the post. Good info for a newbie

----------


## chrisx

Ron I have a question...

When is it that you STOP losing your gains after a cycle? Is it when pct is complete, or a couple weeks after pct?

----------


## chrisx

Ron I'm hearing horror stories regarding gyno.

Is it true that once you have it (lump in the breast), that you cannot get rid of it with AI's, that will only prevent it from getting worse?

If that is the case I think I might want to PREVENT it from even occuring. What should I take to prevent gyno from occuring and at what dosages?

----------


## The Titan99

Quick Question Ron. I started my Slingshot workout 9 weeks ago. I did a 4 week reload followed by a 1 week deload. I was working with too high a volume I think. The deload worked wonders on recovery though (Thanks!!) Today I start week 5 of my 8 week reload. The first 6 weeks I was doing 400 mg Test C/400 mg Deca . The last 3 weeks I upped the Test to 800 mg and left the Deca at 400 mg. I've used 250 iu's of HCG twice a week since week 5. I started taking Nolva as a precaution against Gyno and it gave me some slight ED problems. I dropped the Nolva and started taking Proviron 100 mg ed for the last week. That Problem is solved. This is my second cycle and I'm trying to decide whether or not to bridge the thing for 2 weeks (200 mg Test C) or PCT. The question is, first, would you recommend the bridge, then one more reload, then PCT, and if so, when would you reduce the Test/stop the Deca? If you recommend PCT at what point should I stop the AAS, (Possibly 2 weeks before the end of my reload?) I'm feeling no negative side effects and would love to keep blasting. Can you start another reload while in PCT, or would it be a good time for a Prime?

----------


## ricky23

hi ron, what do you make of paul borresen's theories of short burst cycling as opposed to blasting and cruising or 8 week reload 2 week deload continuously? basically no longer than 30 days but taking very large doses daily then stopping for pct for a total of 21 days then jumping back on, people have reported a gain of 24 lbs in around 25 days, but id be very very surprised if most of it was not water. also hes well known for advising dorian yates (before they fell out) so you would imagine dorian was taking very high doses also but he told me in person that the max hes taken is 1.5g of test, and he seems like a very honest no nonsense guy. marcus posted a great thread on here about short burst cycling and i think theoretically i would be great to break past plateaus, not sure if its more effective than the reload deload protocol though as there would be a constant weight fluctuation in between cycles - what do you think?
thanks ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thankss ron for sparing me your time to answer my question. Any way what do u suggest for my pct? Clomid with noveldex? Or any other pct? And how should I go about? Thanks once again.


*HCG and NOLVADEX AND MAYBE CLOMID. Go back and read start of this thread and it's discussed in great detail.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron i was also wondering is there any alternative then dbol ? *yes, an alternative could be used but d-bol is not going to hurt your liver when used properly*. I understand that dbol is also going to be hard on the liver. *8 weeks of using d-bol is nothing to be alarmed about*. If dbol gonna be the only one extra on the 2nd reload, what type of precaution should i take? Will only liver aid gonna be fine? *you don't need anything!* and one more thing should i include hcg for my pct? *yes!* i mean i do still wanna celebrate father's day in the future as i'm still not married.


above

----------


## oker

_Hey Ronnie,

I've just read through your thread on STS and I must say I was blown away! I've been doing the CKD diet and the STS works in perfect with that (wanting to lose BF but lose no muscle). 

I know it's been quite a while since you wrote the thread, but are you still providing advice? If so please let me know - I have a few questions regarding my STS training, CKD diet, and cycle. 

Currently doing my 3rd cycle at 500 test e a week (I generally do small cycles for building muscle and getting cut but not looking to get huge and started 3 weeks ago). Also, using d-bol to kick start first 4 weeks of cycle. 

One important question I have, for now, is that I want to cruise during deload...what dose would you suggest during this 2 week period? Considering I'm only taking the 500mg a week during reload. Would 100mg's a week suffice or more?

Cheers Ronnie
Oker
BKK_

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the help you can give me.
> I have one question regarding the reload/deload phases
> In the thread is said that we might stay doing reload/deload for as long as we want to, my question is how is it doing it with the compounds?
> What I mean is for example on 1st reload use 500mg Test e, and 250mg test e on deload.
> Then 2nd reload would be 750mgs test e, and 250 on reload.
> Then 3rd reload 1gr test e and 500mg on deload.
> Will I have to be increasing the test e every reload, or I should incorporate another compounds and keep the test to a certain limit? *It all depends on how well you respond to test and what side effects you develop. Some people find they cannot go past 1 gram of test or even use 1gram of test without feeling very lethargic or having issues with high blood pressure. Those who have fewer receptor sites do not seem to make any appreciatable strength gains by going past 1 gram of test. 
> 
> Others thrive on 1.5-2 grams of test or more per week. For those who cannot tolerate more test it's best to add in other drugs like tren , deca and d-bol. Many tend to make better gains with less side effects using a combination of different compounds while not going past 1 grams of test per week as their base drug (for ie: 1 grams of test per week and 50 mgs of d-bol daily). Some of you recreational users who do not compete will feel your best doing test only cycles! Some people use only 500-750 mgs of test per week as their baseline. Also, the more advanced you become the more tolerant you become to dosing and the more you need to get the same effect. Therefore, you may grow like crazy on 600 mgs of test per week as a newbie but find that as you advance you need 1.5 grams of test per week to get any noticeable effect. GH is heavily used by pro-bodybuilder's in order to get to a whole new level of muscular development (it's not their diet or training routines!) but they have enough money to buy large amounts which are needed to make muscle stand up and grow instead of just using lower dosages for fat loss like the majority of people who cannot afford to do other wise! * Regards


above

----------


## BJJ

Do you think it is wise to draw first an oil based compound like EQ, then on the same syringe NPP and at the end a water based steroid like test susp?

In this way, I would inject first test susp, then NPP and at the end EQ.

Makes sense?
Thank you

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie
> 
> This statement confuses me quite a bit, since you usually recommends nolva and/or clomid with HCG for PCT.*Let me clarify things! While nolvadex blocks estrogen receptors at some sites, it is known to actually stimulate estrogen receptors at other sites. During PCT you use nolvadex for only a short period of time. This is not a big deal. It's long term use during cycles I am not a big fan of! I would use arimidex or aromasin over nolvadex any day during a lengthy steroid cycle. But. estrogen is needed for growth, sex drive, energy and mood so never taken them unless absolutely needed during a cycle.*
> 
> I'm near the end of my 20 weeks slingshot cycle, I was planning to use HCG 2500iu EOD for a total of 8 injections stacked with Nolva 10mg ED for 30 days just for precaution against gyno, but now you said Nolva can increase estrogen receptor and actually cause gyno, so does this mean that I should stick to HCG only without any Nolva?? *If it were me personally, I would use the nolvadex "only" if anti-es were used during a cycle but if you did not use anti-es during a cycle then HCG alone is all that's needed IMO*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello I am very new to this, I am 35, I am a Army Vet, I have worked out very little in respect to building muscle, but I have made the decision to build the body that I have always wanted. So here I am I know literally nothing besides all the info from this site, about steroids , I need to get some info about what to use, side effects, like rage, I cant have that! and low sex drive.. what I should do for work oputs, I dont understand all the lingo or well all the lingo I am not much of a gym guy I have been hitting the local gym for about 4 months now. I weight 175 -178lbs i can about bench that much give or take, I am 5'7" tall , I want to weight about 180 and lose the fat I have, My bmi is probly off the charts right now, I am not sure what it is high,, But 20% is ok with me, I will not be a lifer with the weights well I may end up being a lifer, not sure right now I want to start a plan and get to where I want to be... Can you point me in the right direction, I need to know what to use, for a steriod , what suppliments to use, diet etc.. I am a blank board looking for some forming.... 
> Thank you.


*Please read through this thread and then post a question. You do not need steroids (even at your age) until you have trained properly for at least 3 months.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron I have a question...
> 
> When is it that you STOP losing your gains after a cycle? Is it when pct is complete, or a couple weeks after pct? *It depends on how advanced you are. The more advanced you are the longer you will lose gains post pct because you have more muscle to lose. Time limits varying amongst individuals.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron I'm hearing horror stories regarding gyno.
> 
> Is it true that once you have it (lump in the breast), that you cannot get rid of it with AI's, that will only prevent it from getting worse? *Yes, but the lumps get smaller after you have been off for a while.*
> If that is the case I think I might want to PREVENT it from even occuring. What should I take to prevent gyno from occuring and at what dosages? *I've seen plenty of guys get gyno while using anti-es. And I have seen plenty of guys never get gyno regardless of how much they used or what they took. For maximum reprevention I would suggest you use aromasin every day at a dose that still allowed you to have some sex drive. Don't expect to make maximum muscle gains or have a great sex drive!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5304513]Quick Question Ron. I started my Slingshot workout 9 weeks ago. I did a 4 week reload followed by a 1 week deload. I was working with too high a volume I think. The deload worked wonders on recovery though (Thanks!!) Today I start week 5 of my 8 week reload. The first 6 weeks I was doing 400 mg Test C/400 mg Deca . The last 3 weeks I upped the Test to 800 mg and left the Deca at 400 mg. I've used 250 iu's of HCG twice a week since week 5. I started taking Nolva as a precaution against Gyno and it gave me some slight ED problems. I dropped the Nolva and started taking Proviron 100 mg ed for the last week. That Problem is solved. This is my second cycle and I'm trying to decide whether or not to bridge the thing for 2 weeks (200 mg Test C) or PCT. *GO WITH 200 MGS OF TEST C!* The question is, first, would you recommend the bridge, then one more reload, then *PCT, YES, STAY ON FOR 20 WEEKS STRAIGHT USING HIGHER DOSGAES FOR 16 OUT OF THOSE 20 WEEKS.* and if so, when would you reduce the Test/stop the Deca? *WEEKS 9-10 AND 19-20*. If you recommend PCT at what point should I stop the AAS, (Possibly 2 weeks before the end of my reload?) *STOP USING AT 20 WEEKS AND START PCT AT WEEK 21* I I'm feeling no negative side effects and would love to keep blasting. Can you start another reload while in PCT, or would it be a good time for a Prime?*BEGIN ANOTHER RELOAD DURING PCT.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron, what do you make of paul borresen's theories of short burst cycling as opposed to blasting and cruising or 8 week reload 2 week deload continuously? *i think short high dosed cycles are harder on the endocrine system, blood pressure, joints, etc and much of what is gained is fat and water. It takes time for quality muscle to be built*.basically no longer than 30 days but taking very large doses daily then stopping for pct for a total of 21 days then jumping back on, people have reported a gain of 24 lbs in around 25 days, but id be very very surprised if most of it was not water. Also hes well known for advising dorian yates (before they fell out) so you would imagine dorian was taking very high doses also but he told me in person that the max hes taken is 1.5g of test, and he seems like a very honest no nonsense guy. *dorian may have only taken 1.5 grams of test but he took a lot of gh, insulin and additional steroids to reach that kind of condition. And i can assure you dorian did not go off steroids and begin a pct for 21 days after using for only 30 days. He stayed on year round!*marcus posted a great thread on here about short burst cycling and i think theoretically i would be great to break past plateaus, *i agree!* not sure if its more effective than the reload deload protocol though as there would be a constant weight fluctuation in between cycles - what do you think? *the pro bodybuilders do in fact take large dosages to break plateaus but they do it for longer than 30 days at a time. Things have evolved.* 
> thanks ronnie


above

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Ronnie,

I'm on week one of my sling shot, im looking forward to the results!!!

anyway,

I read on an above post that bodybuilders us massive amounts of gh to get to the next level...i am currently on 5ius of riptropins (chinese version) and i have ordered 150ius of Norditropin (novo disk) pharmgrade gh...

now i would highly doubt that anyone can afford to take Pharm grade hgh at 10-20ius a day, as its reported bbuilders take in order to GROW from gh...it would costs THOUSANDS a month!!!

from the people you know, what are they taking in terms of HGH dosages to gain muscle?

are they using generics at 10-20ius ed or are they using pharm...and isn't pharm grade better quality where u dont have to use as much...?

i plan on taking norditropin nordilet pens at 3iu a day 5/2 since i was not happy with 6 months of riptropin at 5ius...another board told me that me being on riptropin 5/2 for 6 months only really came out to beint 3.5 months because of teh 2 days a week off, and that my results could have been more had i been on 7 days a week, saying that the protocol i took made no sense if money wasn't an issue...i always read that u should give ur pitutary gland a rest...what is ur opinion on all this?...does it really make a difference?...my boy is on nutropin aq, and he takes 2ius 5/2 and within 2 weeks felt results, and 2 months is now 5% bf...doesn't seem to effect his results...is pharm grade that much better than generic??

theres a whole other post about chinese HGH concerns how we cant even trust chinese generics anymore, or brands for that matter!

also, i was reading that one should cycle off GH therapy after a while since the body will become accostumed to the dosages, therefore one should stop therapy for a month, increase dosages, or upgrade quality...

what are your thoughts on all this? thank u

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> _Hey Ronnie,
> 
> I've just read through your thread on STS and I must say I was blown away! I've been doing the CKD diet and the STS works in perfect with that (wanting to lose BF but lose no muscle). 
> 
> I know it's been quite a while since you wrote the thread, but are you still providing advice? If so please let me know - I have a few questions regarding my STS training, CKD diet, and cycle. 
> 
> Currently doing my 3rd cycle at 500 test e a week (I generally do small cycles for building muscle and getting cut but not looking to get huge and started 3 weeks ago). Also, using d-bol to kick start first 4 weeks of cycle. 
> 
> One important question I have, for now, is that I want to cruise during deload...what dose would you suggest during this 2 week period? Considering I'm only taking the 500mg a week during reload. Would 100mg's a week suffice or more? Go with 200 mgs per week and feel free to ask questions concerning Slingshot Training in this thread! 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ronnie....what would cause an.... irregular heartbeat.... after doing a show???? Brother was taking test...tren...winstrol...clen...t-3....


Sounds like hyper thyroidism caused by the t-3. Fatigue is usually accompanied with the irregular heart beats.I 've seen this happen to several competitors. Usually after about 3 months of coming off the t-3 the thyroid gets back to normal and the irregular heart beat leaves. During the period of having an irregualr heart beat it's wise to reduce both cardio and sets used during weight training to allow the body some rest so it will bounce back faster.

----------


## adlyn

Thanks Ron for all those suggestion, information and guidance to a slingshots cycle. After considering everything I decide to start my cycle this November or December as I really want to condition my body for the next cycle. I will updating you and all forumer here on my outcome and stats. Cheers! Thanks a million.

----------


## chrisx

Ron I'm hearing horror stories regarding gyno.

Is it true that once you have it (lump in the breast), that you cannot get rid of it with AI's, that will only prevent it from getting worse? *Yes, but the lumps get smaller after you have been off for a while.*
If that is the case I think I might want to PREVENT it from even occuring. What should I take to prevent gyno from occuring and at what dosages? *I've seen plenty of guys get gyno while using anti-es. And I have seen plenty of guys never get gyno regardless of how much they used or what they took. For maximum reprevention I would suggest you use aromasin every day at a dose that still allowed you to have some sex drive. Don't expect to make maximum muscle gains or have a great sex drive!*

I guess I will just start cycle without taking any ai's to wait and see if I am even gyno prone. What do you recommend then I have on hand and at what dosages do I take if I start to see signs of gyno (actually I will wait 2 weeks after first signs of symptoms to see if it goes away like you recommended)

----------


## skeletal pump

Ronnie, instead of using aromasin to prevent gyno could you use proviron to keep your sex drive?

----------


## skeletal pump

also ronnie what are your thoughts on tbol?

----------


## oker

*Ronnie, pls critique my training routine - most work sets are between 8-10 reps to good failure (as you suggested). Cheers*

*TUESDAY - SHOULDERS, BICEPS, BACK & ABS*
*Shoulder presses*
X 3 Warm ups ______kg x (de)pemds reps
X 4 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*Lateral raises*
X 4 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*Reverse flyes*
X 4 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*BACK* 
*Moderately wide grip pull-ups*
X 3 Warm ups ______kg x (depends) reps
X 3 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*Close grip pull-ups 3 sets*
X 3 Work set ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*
Seated Dumbbell shrugs 6 sets* 
X 6 Work set ______ kg x 12-14 reps
*BICEPS* 
*Alternate Dumb. Curl*
X 3 Warm-ups ______kg x (depends) reps
X 3 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*EZ Barbell Curl (wide grip)*
X 3 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*Barbell Preacher Curl (close grip)*
X 3 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*ABS*
*Decline Crunches (with weight)*
X 3 sets x 8-10 reps
*Bench Leg Raises* 
X 3 sets x 8-10 reps
*Decline Crunches With NO weight*
X 3 sets x 8-10 reps_
_*THURSDAY - CHEST & TRICEPS*
*Dumb. Flat Press*
X 3 Warm-ups ______ kg x 10-12 reps
X 4 Work sets _______ kg x 8-10 reps
*Dumb. Incline Press*
X 4 Work sets _______ kg x 8 reps (to good failure)
*Flat Bench Flyes* 
X 4 Work sets _______ kg x 6 reps (to good failure)
*TRICEPS*
X 3 Warm-ups _______ kg x 6-8 reps
X 3 Work sets ________ kg x 8-10 reps
*Skull Crushers*
X 3 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*Behind Back Extension (EZ bar)*
X 3 Work sets _______ kg x 8-10 reps
*SUNDAY - LEGS*
*Squats*
X 3 Warm-ups ______kg x 8-10 reps
X 4 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*Leg Extensions*
X 4 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
*Leg Curls*
X 4 Work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps

----------


## The Titan99

[quote=The Titan99;5304513]Quick Question Ron. I started my Slingshot workout 9 weeks ago. I did a 4 week reload followed by a 1 week deload. I was working with too high a volume I think. The deload worked wonders on recovery though (Thanks!!) Today I start week 5 of my 8 week reload. The first 6 weeks I was doing 400 mg Test C/400 mg Deca . The last 3 weeks I upped the Test to 800 mg and left the Deca at 400 mg. I've used 250 iu's of HCG twice a week since week 5. I started taking Nolva as a precaution against Gyno and it gave me some slight ED problems. I dropped the Nolva and started taking Proviron 100 mg ed for the last week. That Problem is solved. This is my second cycle and I'm trying to decide whether or not to bridge the thing for 2 weeks (200 mg Test C) or PCT. GO WITH 200 MGS OF TEST C! The question is, first, would you recommend the bridge, then one more reload, then PCT, YES, STAY ON FOR 20 WEEKS STRAIGHT USING HIGHER DOSGAES FOR 16 OUT OF THOSE 20 WEEKS. and if so, when would you reduce the Test/stop the Deca? WEEKS 9-10 AND 19-20. If you recommend PCT at what point should I stop the AAS, (Possibly 2 weeks before the end of my reload?) STOP USING AT 20 WEEKS AND START PCT AT WEEK 21 I I'm feeling no negative side effects and would love to keep blasting. Can you start another reload while in PCT, or would it be a good time for a Prime?BEGIN ANOTHER RELOAD DURING PCT.]

Thanks a million, your the man!! It's not too often you get to here what you want to here. So for my second reload, would you suggest 1 g Test C/600 Deca or should I stick with 800/400? OR, first 4 weeks 800/400, last 4 weeks 1 g/600?

----------


## Coca Cola

Thank for the clarification ronnie!

I'm not using any AI for this current cycle, i will definitely try that HCG only method then..

----------


## Old_usmcgrunt

Ronnie, I've been searching everywhere on this post and elsewhere, but can't seem to find a more specific answer to my PCT question on Clomid.

Im about to start an 8 week cycle of Test-E (reload), 500mg/week, one pin/week, on Sundays. My PCT de-loading/prime period will be 2 weeks and will include 50mg/day of Clomid. I will then begin my next 8 week re-load AS cycle.

Questions: When exactly is the best time to start and end the Clomid? If my last test-e is on a Sunday do I start my Clomid exactly on the next Sunday or do I let that last Test-E life cycle run its course, which I understand to be about 2 weeks?!

Stats: 49 y/o male, 510 240 lbs, good health, started lifting seriously while in the Marines 25+ yrs ago, recently completed a good D-bol cycle about 6 weeks ago (lost about 10 lbs. water and some size, but have kept all my strength gains).

Sorry if I'm using this thread incorrectly. I'm "forum challenged"!

Thanks Ronnie; I'm looking forward to following your 8 week reload/2 week deload and making some incredible gains!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5302305]ronnie...do you feel...pro bodybuilding is mostly a rich mans' sport for those with insane genes??? *You have to be well off but not rich*. do hardgainers ever reach that level if they take enough drugs...n...eat enough protein...with good training???*NO! But, if they have perfect symmetry they can go along ways![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Do you think it is wise to draw first an oil based compound like EQ, then on the same syringe NPP and at the end a water based steroid like test susp?
> 
> In this way, I would inject first test susp, then NPP and at the end EQ.* It won't make a difference. Just mix it and inject.*
> Makes sense?
> Thank you


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> i'm on week one of my sling shot, im looking forward to the results!!!
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> i read on an above post that bodybuilders us massive amounts of gh to get to the next level...i am currently on 5ius of riptropins (chinese version) and i have ordered 150ius of norditropin (novo disk) pharmgrade gh...
> 
> Now i would highly doubt that anyone can afford to take pharm grade hgh at 10-20ius a day, as its reported bbuilders take in order to grow from gh...it would costs thousands a month!!!some can't afford to take that much year round obviosuly, so they take it in high doses for shorter period of time.
> ...


above

----------


## ricky23

hi ron, if reloding and deloading year round at what point do you think the compounds should be changed i.e tren to deca due to a tolerance being built up or would it be ok to keep tren but increasing the doses, also do you think the doses should be increased every reload until the optimum dose is found and then continuing at that dose til gains stagnate?
would 500ius of hcg weekly during both reloads and deloads be ok, but the anti e will be on hand if needed and not used unnecessarily. 
thankyou ron

----------


## JuliusPleaser

ok so in regards to GH...what would be a proper gh cycle?...how long would you cycle off and on etc..

also, do u recommend to reload and deload GH during a cycle...for example 8iu for reload then deload with 4iu..

thanks ron

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thank for the clarification ronnie!
> 
> I'm not using any ai for this current cycle, i will definitely try that hcg only method then..*that makes sense! Since you will not be using an anti-estrogen during your cycle there will be no estrogen rebound like there would be if you were to come off antie-es during pct-hence no necessity to use nolvadex with hcg for pct in your case*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5307007][quote=The Titan99;5304513]Quick Question Ron. I started my Slingshot workout 9 weeks ago. I did a 4 week reload followed by a 1 week deload. *(YOU DID IT WRONG! IT'S ALWAYS AN 8 WEEK RELOAD FOLLOWED BY A 2 WEEK DELOAD.) I* was working with too high a volume I think. The deload worked wonders on recovery though (Thanks!!) Today I start week 5 of my 8 week reload. The first 6 weeks I was doing 400 mg Test C/400 mg Deca . The last 3 weeks I upped the Test to 800 mg and left the Deca at 400 mg. )*(DELOADS WITH ANABOLIC STEROIDS SHOULD NOT LAST FOR 9 WEEKS, ONLY GH SHOULD BE USED FOR LONGER PERIODS STRAIGHT*I've used 250 iu's of HCG twice a week since week 5. I started taking Nolva as a precaution against Gyno and it gave me some slight ED problems. *AND THAT'S WHY YOU SHOULD NOT TAKE NOLVADEX FOR GYNO PREVENTION, ONLY IF GYNO PAIN IS OUT OF CONTROL.* I dropped the Nolva and started taking Proviron 100 mg ed for the last week. That Problem is solved. This is my second cycle and I'm trying to decide whether or not to bridge the thing for 2 weeks (200 mg Test C) or PCT. *GO WITH 200 MGS OF TEST C!* The question is, first, would you recommend the bridge, then one more reload, then *PCT, YES, STAY ON FOR 20 WEEKS STRAIGHT USING HIGHER DOSGAES FOR 16 OUT OF THOSE 20 WEEKS.* and if so, when would you reduce the Test/stop the Deca? *WEEKS 9-10 AND 19-20.* If you recommend PCT at what point should I stop the AAS, (Possibly 2 weeks before the end of my reload?) *STOP USING AT 20 WEEKS AND START PCT AT WEEK 21* I I'm feeling no negative side effects and would love to keep blasting. Can you start another reload while in PCT, or would it be a good time for a Prime?*BEGIN ANOTHER RELOAD DURING PCT.]*
Thanks a million, your the man!! It's not too often you get to here what you want to here.

So for my second reload, would you suggest 1 g Test C/600 Deca or should I stick with 800/400? OR, first 4 weeks 800/400, last 4 weeks 1 g/600? *GO WITH 1 GRAM OF TEST AND 600 MGS OF DECA OR 750 MGS OF TEST, 400 MGS OF DECA AND 25 MGS OF D-BOL DAILY[/QUOTE*]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, i've been searching everywhere on this post and elsewhere, but can't seem to find a more specific answer to my pct question on clomid.
> 
> Im about to start an 8 week cycle of test-e (reload), 500mg/week, one pin/week, on sundays. My pct de-loading/prime period will be 2 weeks and will include 50mg/day of clomid. *there is no need in using clomid alone during a 2 week deload. Use 200 mgs of test-e per week* i will then begin my next 8 week re-load as cycle.
> 
> Questions: When exactly is the best time to start and end the clomid? If my last test-e is on a sunday do i start my clomid exactly on the next sunday or do i let that last test-e life cycle run its course, which i understand to be about 2 weeks?! *you would begin clomid 1 week after last test shot, preferrably at week 21 after having been on aas for 20 weeks straight (2 -8 week reloads/2- 2 week deloads)* 
> 
> stats: 49 y/o male, 510 240 lbs, good health, started lifting seriously while in the marines 25+ yrs ago, recently completed a good d-bol cycle about 6 weeks ago (lost about 10 lbs. Water and some size, but have kept all my strength gains).
> 
> Sorry if i'm using this thread incorrectly. I'm "forum challenged"!
> ...


above

----------


## BJJ

What about now Ronnie?
I took into account your suggestion to run a long ester and also made longer the deload to refresh better the receptors. Also, I included tren a in the second load.

*BULKING 1*
Week 1-2 *Testosterone Suspension* 50 mg ed
Week 1-2 *Testosterone Propionate* 50 mg ed
Week 1-2 *Erythropoietin* (*rHuEPO*) 1000 iu ed
Week 1-8 *Testosterone Enanthate* 625 mg ew
Week 1-8 *Nandrolone Phenylpropionate* 75 mg ed
Week 1-8 *Boldenone Undecylenate* 500 mg ew
Week 1-8 *Mesterolone* 100 mg ed
Week 1-8 *Somatropin* (*rHGH*) 5 iu ed
Week 1-8 *L-Thyroxine* (*T4*) 100 mcg ed
Week 1-8 *Exemestane* 12.5 mg e3d
Week 1-8 *Chorionic Gonadotrophin* 250 iu e3d

*BRIDGE*
Week 9-12 *Testosterone Cypionate* 300 mg ew
Week 9-12 *Boldenone Undecylenate* 200 mg ew
Week 9-12 *Drostanolone Propionate* 100 mg ed
Week 9-12 *Somatropin* (*rHGH*) 5 iu ed
Week 9-12 *L-Thyroxine* (*T4*) 50 mcg ed

*BULKING 2*
Week 13-16 *Boldenone Undecylenate* 750 mg ew
Week 13-18 *Testosterone Propionate* 150 mg ed
Week 13-18 *Trenbolone Acetate* 75 mg ed
Week 13-18 *Mesterolone* 125 mg ed
Week 13-18 *Somatropin* (*rHGH*) 10 iu ed
Week 13-18 *L-Thyroxine* (*T4*) 100 mcg ed
Week 13-18 *Exemestane* 12.5 mg e3d
Week 13-18 *Chorionic Gonadotrophin* 250 iu e3d

*PCT*
Week 19-22 *Clomiphene Citrate* 150/100/100/100 mg ed
Week 19-24 *Tamoxifen Citrate* 40/40/30/30/20/20 mg ed
Week 19-47 *Somatropin* (*rHGH*) 5 iu ed
Week 19-47 *L-Thyroxine* (*T4*) 100 mcg ed
Week 25-26 *Glutathione* 1200/600 mg ed

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron, if reloding and deloading year round at what point do you think the compounds should be changed i.e tren to deca due to a tolerance being built up or would it be ok to keep tren but increasing the doses, *stay with the compounds that work best for you while producing the least side efects. For instance, why revert back to deca if it causes you to experience libido problems and tren is not? However, if you do well on both deca and tren you could alterante back and forth every other reload or use one of the compounds for an entire 16 weeks out of 20 then switch over to the other one for an entire 16 weeks out of 20. It's really a personal matter but substituting anavar or primobolan for tren is not going to be optimal.* also do you think the doses should be increased every reload until the optimum dose is found and then continuing at that dose til gains stagnate? *that really is the best approach as it provides you with the most bang for your buck!*
> would 500ius of hcg weekly during both reloads and deloads be ok, but the anti e will be on hand if needed and not used unnecessarily. *yes*
> thankyou ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok so in regards to gh...what would be a proper gh cycle?...how long would you cycle off and on etc..*it has to do more with money that anything. If one could afford it they would make their best gains staying on for 6 months at a time. Then taking off 4 weeks then back on again. If ran for 3 months take only 2 weeks off before getting back on.* 
> also, do u recommend to reload and deload gh during a cycle...for example 8iu for reload then deload with 4iu..*with gh you do not decrease dosages during deloads. If you ran 8 iu during a reload you would continue to run 8 iu during the deload.* 
> thanks ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what about now ronnie?
> I took into account your suggestion to run a long ester and also made longer the deload to refresh better the receptors. *i would suggest using only the test-e and drop the susp and prop. I would do only a 2 week deload.*. Also, i included tren a in the second load. *tren is not recommended for endurance athletes like yourself. I would do winstrol tabs instead of masterone since you are using deca for joint integrity. Keep gh dosage the same throughout 20 week cycle.*
> 
> *bulking 1*
> week 1-2 *testosterone suspension* 50 mg ed
> week 1-2 *testosterone propionate* 50 mg ed
> week 1-2 *erythropoietin* (*rhuepo*) 1000 iu ed
> week 1-8 *testosterone enanthate* 625 mg ew
> week 1-8 *nandrolone phenylpropionate* 75 mg ed
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> *ronnie, pls critique my training routine - most work sets are between 8-10 reps to good failure (as you suggested). Cheers*
> 
> *tuesday - shoulders, biceps, back & abs*
> *shoulder presses*
> x 3 warm ups ______kg x (de)pemds reps
> x 4 work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
> *lateral raises*
> x 4 work sets ______ kg x 8-10 reps
> *reverse flyes*
> ...


how many days per week can you train on a consistent basis?

----------


## The Titan99

Got it!! Thanks again.

----------


## 50+

Hi Ronnie, hope all is well. 
I'm going into my 4th week of the 2nd blast and am feel really well and making nice steady gains. Is there any reason that when my 2nd blast is completed at the end of my 8 week period that I can't do another cycle, 2 week deload and 8 week blast. The only reason I even ask this question is because I'm 53 years old and wanted to be sure that continuing the cycle is ok for someone at my age. 

As always, thanks
Steve

----------


## BJJ

> above


Do you think that only 2 weeks would refresh my receptors to have the best results in the second load?

Why not 4 weeks? what do I have to lose?

----------


## jammy0917

firstly thanks Ronnie for this great blog... now, I am 22 years old I never did steroids before in my live but now I am just tired of being the skiny guy so I buy this DIANABOL (methandrostelone) is an oral use pill(10 mg for pill), I read so many thinks about steroids and everybody says basicly the same things (abuse can cause many problems) so my question is WHAT IS THE LIMIT OF STEROIDS ABUSE is it 50 mg per day or 30 mg per day etc... thanks so much ronnie this is realy important for me...

----------


## YoungBuck024

Yo Ronnie. U helped me with a prohormone cycle a couple months back. Im on my first reload using andropen 275 and decabol250. Weeks 1-8 I am using Test-550mg and deca 500mg. Im on week 7. On the deload phase I will use test at 275mg and 50mg dbol . Is that ok to do? Then during weeks 11-18 I was going to use supertest400 and trenabol100. Is using 800 mg test and 200mg of tren a week a good choice? Any help u can give me will be appreciated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, hope all is well. 
> I'm going into my 4th week of the 2nd blast and am feel really well and making nice steady gains. Is there any reason that when my 2nd blast is completed at the end of my 8 week period that i can't do another cycle, 2 week deload and 8 week blast. The only reason i even ask this question is because i'm 53 years old and wanted to be sure that continuing the cycle is ok for someone at my age. *yes, you can continue the cycle for as long as you want. Just make sure and go off once a year and get blood work done. Wait 4-6 weeks after going off before you get blood work done in order to allow everything to normalize. Keep blood pressure in check and giving blood every 4-6 months is also a good idea. Some do it as often as every 3 months to keep their hemocrit levels in check. Continue some cardio year round and eat a clean diet . You should actually see your lab work improve!*as always, thanks
> steve


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[quote=bjj;5310725]do you think that only 2 weeks would refresh my receptors to have the best results in the second load? *yes, 2 weeks is plenty! Now if you had been on 6-12 months straight i would say it would be a good idea to deload for 4 weeks.* 

why not 4 weeks? What do i have to lose?* WHAT YOU HAVE TO LOSE IS GROWING TIME. UNECCESARY TIME SPENT DELAODING IS TIME YOU AREN'T GROWING MUSCLE. IT'S DURING THE RELOAD YOU MAKE THE MOST GAINS. 2 WEEK DELOADS SIMPLY SET UP AN ENVIROMENT SO THAT YOU CAN BECOME ANABOLIC AGAIN FOR ANOTHER 8 WEEKS. Since you are using growth hormone you could get by with 4 weeks without losing any muscle. But, 4 weeks is not needed at this point and this is time you could spend making improvements. All you have to lose is -"improvements"![/*quote]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> firstly thanks ronnie for this great blog... Now, i am 22 years old i never did steroids before in my live but now i am just tired of being the skiny guy so i buy this dianabol (methandrostelone) is an oral use pill(10 mg for pill), i read so many thinks about steroids and everybody says basicly the same things (abuse can cause many problems) so my question is what is the limit of steroids abuse is it 50 mg per day or 30 mg per day etc... Thanks so much ronnie this is realy important for me...*what would be concerend abuse is different for each individual because we all have a unique biochemical make-up. Some are fine with using 100 mgs of d-bol daily where as others cannot go past 25 mgs per day without feeling some severe side effects. This question is impossible to answer with pin-point accuracy but i would not exceed 25 mgs of d-bol as a newbie and i would not use d-bol without test-e or test-c as the base anabolic*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> yo ronnie. U helped me with a prohormone cycle a couple months back. Im on my first reload using andropen 275 and decabol250. Weeks 1-8 i am using test-550mg and deca 500mg. Im on week 7. On the deload phase i will use test at 275mg and 50mg dbol . Is that ok to do? *no, drop the d-bol during deloads but you can keep the test at 275mgs per week.* then during weeks 11-18 i was going to use supertest400 and trenabol100. Is using 800 mg test and 200mg of tren a week a good choice? *increase tren to 300 per week and you have a good stack. Add 50 mgs of d-bol daily and it gets even better!* any help u can give me will be appreciated.


above

----------


## BJJ

> above


I see but if I decide to bridge for 4 weeks, would that to be negative somehow?

----------


## avn

would orals... be okay to keep......... when following deload??? 

--------------------
HDMI Cable
HDMI Cables

----------


## ricky23

ronnie, what do you think the best time for cardio is? i dont really agree with pwo as i feel that recovery and nutrient intake should be the priority and morning sounds good but do you think it should be done on an empty stomach (but the body would be in a catabolic state) or have some protein before hand, but wouldnt gluconeogenesis occur with this? but i think taking in carbs would limit fat burning so that would leave protein and fats before cardio - what do you think?
thanks

----------


## Breetai

in every thread i can find it says that orals are bad for the liver, just use them to kickstart cycle etc..

ronnie, i want your opinion on orals in both reloadphases. possible to use drol @ 100mg/ed in total of 16weeks out of 20?

----------


## badbeat

I considering taking steroids for the frist time, i have been working out for about 4months. i weigh 140 lbs and i want to gain about 20 to 30 pounds. i have a good diet going too but i am very confused on what steroids to take for the best resulst and lowest side effects please keep in mind i have gout and am not sure of the effects on it. what do you suggest?

----------


## sixey

awesome thread, just read through a good 30 pages and only am stopping to post this lol. so for my first cycle i am going to be running test prop for 8-10 weeks (i know your a big proponent of the longer cycles, slingshots, etc...but for my first cycle i just want to do a short and very basic cycle)

anyways, the only worries i have about cycling is the potential for gyno and acne. i know both of these are caused by uneven/fluctuating hormone levels (and genetics to some degree). with the prop i am going to be doing 75mg injects everyday, based on members experience and some graphs posted, the smaller and more frequent prop injects are the best bet for stable blood levels and minimal inject pain. but i am still trying to pin down what i should do for estro control on cycle. after reading through alot of your posts, i see you think that most people dont even need estro control drugs like adex/aromasin on cycle. to be honest i am more scared of the cancer drugs like adex, aromasin, nolva, clomid, etc than any steroid i ever plan on taking. would i be fine not taking an AI during my cycle but having say some adex and nolva on hand just in case i have some gyno or estro issues? i have proviron also and this seems to be another favored option...?

and as far as HCG , everyone has recommended running it during cycle to make pct much easier and quicker, that would also mean using much less SERM's which is very important to me. but i have seen two schools of thought on this, one is running HCG during cycle, discontinuing a few weeks before PCT, then using the typical SERM regimen. however i have also seen some people recommending using it through PCT because it does after all stimulate testicular function.

so im basically asking your for your opinion and guidance in helping me keep my estro in check on cycle to prevent gyno/acne but also not completely kill it so my gains suck, and also if it is possible to get away with using the least amount of SERM's possible? 

thanks in advance man, and sorry for the lengthy read, just wanted to explain my concerns the best i could

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, instead of using aromasin to prevent gyno could you use proviron to keep your sex drive? *It certainly works for some. I would give it a try!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> also ronnie what are your thoughts on tbol?*Some really like t-bol as it provides less bloat than d-bol.*


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> would orals... be okay to keep......... when following deload??? *Not unless you were doing an oral only cycle which I do not receommend unless it's a female using anavar.* 
> 
> --------------------
> HDMI Cable
> HDMI Cables


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, what do you think the best time for cardio is? i dont really agree with pwo as i feel that recovery and nutrient intake should be the priority and morning sounds good but do you think it should be done on an empty stomach (but the body would be in a catabolic state) or have some protein before hand, but wouldnt gluconeogenesis occur with this? but i think taking in carbs would limit fat burning so that would leave protein and fats before cardio - what do you think? *It all depends and even then it all works! In the off-seaon when trying to gain mass it's definelty best to do cardio post workout as opposed to morning on an empty stomach. I like to eat some carbs/protein post workout before cardio during the off-season! Empty stomach cardio can make you feel like crap the rest of the day and should be left for stringent cutting phases, if at all! I never had to do cardio on an empty stomach to lose weight but if I did it would be used as I got closer to a show. Studies contradict on which way is best because each method works. Just do the cardio and if you lose muscle mass easily do not do it on an empty stomach! A protein shake before hand in the morning on an empty stomach is not going to do much in the way of preventing muscle loss if you tend to be one of those people who lose muscle easily when dieting down and it's not needed for those who struggle with weight loss.*  
> thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Breetai;5313855]in every thread i can find it says that orals are bad for the liver, just use them to kickstart cycle etc..

ronnie, i want your opinion on orals in both reloadphases. possible to use drol @ 100mg/ed in total of 16weeks out of 20? *A lot of people use orals with such dosages for 16 weeks out of 20. To play it safe avoid orals during your 3rd reload if you contune the cycle. However, some people do use orals during a third reload with no problems. It all depends on how well your liver gets a long with each drug. Everyone is different but orals having extreme liver toxicity has been overly hyped. However, there are some who do not fare well with anadrol (as with any drug) because their liver enzymes elevate considerably. Their levels go back down post cycle but they feel very lethargic when the enzymes are high. A good plan is to alternate d-bol with anadrol during reloads![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## sixey

> awesome thread, just read through a good 30 pages and only am stopping to post this lol. so for my first cycle i am going to be running test prop for 8-10 weeks (i know your a big proponent of the longer cycles, slingshots, etc...but for my first cycle i just want to do a short and very basic cycle)
> 
> anyways, the only worries i have about cycling is the potential for gyno and acne. i know both of these are caused by uneven/fluctuating hormone levels (and genetics to some degree). with the prop i am going to be doing 75mg injects everyday, based on members experience and some graphs posted, the smaller and more frequent prop injects are the best bet for stable blood levels and minimal inject pain. but i am still trying to pin down what i should do for estro control on cycle. after reading through alot of your posts, i see you think that most people dont even need estro control drugs like adex/aromasin on cycle. to be honest i am more scared of the cancer drugs like adex, aromasin, nolva, clomid, etc than any steroid i ever plan on taking. would i be fine not taking an AI during my cycle but having say some adex and nolva on hand just in case i have some gyno or estro issues? i have proviron also and this seems to be another favored option...?
> 
> and as far as HCG , everyone has recommended running it during cycle to make pct much easier and quicker, that would also mean using much less SERM's which is very important to me. but i have seen two schools of thought on this, one is running HCG during cycle, discontinuing a few weeks before PCT, then using the typical SERM regimen. however i have also seen some people recommending using it through PCT because it does after all stimulate testicular function.
> 
> so im basically asking your for your opinion and guidance in helping me keep my estro in check on cycle to prevent gyno/acne but also not completely kill it so my gains suck, and also if it is possible to get away with using the least amount of SERM's possible? 
> 
> thanks in advance man, and sorry for the lengthy read, just wanted to explain my concerns the best i could


*since posting this i have read alot more and have simplified my above questions*

if i am doing a 8-10 week cycle and planning on using HCG during PCT, would it be better to start HCG around week 1-2 or wait until week 4-5 after starting my cycle? (PCT would include HCG and nolva)(considering a slight test taper as well, trying to learn more about the pros/cons of that)

also, i was hoping you could clear some things up regarding the estro issues on cycle. if i am experiencing excessive acne/oily skin, then aromasin would be the ideal choice. but if acne/etc is not an issue but i am starting to see gyno flare up then nolva would be ideal because it would just target the breast tissue right? my hopes are that *IF* my balance is out of wack and i am getting sides, the aromasin will be able to balance things out...if not i will have to resort to some low dose accutane to keep my acne/oily skin in check (i have experience with acne drugs and if it gets bad, a low dose, 10mg ed of accutane is my only hope of not having a pizza face  :Frown:  lol)

thanks man, after reading through about 40 pages you are one of the few guys whose opinion i really trust

----------


## Mind & Body

Your sling shot training seems very productive, and I have enjoyed reading all your posts. I have a question that is not 100% related to this thread...

I am an amateur bodybuilder (5ft 11.5 inches: 173 lbs at my last contest 12 months ago...Age: 22...Years training dedicated: 7), but I am not blessed with awesome genetics. I have done 3 cycles in the past 18 months, but the back and forth progress is frustrating. I am conflicted with whether or not I should stay on AAS and slingshot to continue to gain the size necessary to be competitive on stage....or if I should cycle on and off. I know that this is a personal decision, but I would really appreciate any advice that you could offer. Thank you.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i considering taking steroids for the frist time, i have been working out for about 4months. I weigh 140 lbs and i want to gain about 20 to 30 pounds. I have a good diet going too but i am very confused on what steroids to take for the best resulst and lowest side effects please keep in mind i have gout and am not sure of the effects on it. What do you suggest? *as i have stated throuout this entire thread, about 500 mgs of a slow acting test each week is the best and safest anabolic you can use but if you only weigh 140 lbs you are no way ready to start taking steroids unless you are a female.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> awesome thread, just read through a good 30 pages and only am stopping to post this lol. so for my first cycle i am going to be running test prop for 8-10 weeks (i know your a big proponent of the longer cycles, slingshots, etc...but for my first cycle i just want to do a short and very basic cycle)
> 
> anyways, the only worries i have about cycling is the potential for gyno and acne. i know both of these are caused by uneven/fluctuating hormone levels (and genetics to some degree). with the prop i am going to be doing 75mg injects everyday, based on members experience and some graphs posted, the smaller and more frequent prop injects are the best bet for stable blood levels and minimal inject pain. *This is actually incorrect. Blood levels stay more stable with long acting versions of test like enanth and cypionate. Prop causes more of a surge because it peaks higher even though it does not kick in faster than the slower acting versions of test. For less sides prop needs to be injected daily just like tren ace!* but i am still trying to pin down what i should do for estro control on cycle. after reading through alot of your posts, i see you think that most people dont even need estro control drugs like adex/aromasin on cycle. to be honest i am more scared of the cancer drugs like adex, aromasin, nolva, clomid, etc than any steroid i ever plan on taking. *I believe a lot of bodybuilders are having early heart trouble from taking anti-es because it increases bad cholesterol. It's stupid to take anti-es other than controlling gyno pain IMO. The stuff is very bad for you!* would i be fine not taking an AI during my cycle but having say some adex and nolva on hand just in case i have some gyno or estro issues? i have proviron also and this seems to be another favored option...?*Go with the weaker proviron at teh start of your cycle and keep others on hand in case it appears and starts causing pain.*
> and as far as HCG , everyone has recommended running it during cycle to make pct much easier and quicker, that would also mean using much less SERM's which is very important to me. but i have seen two schools of thought on this, one is running HCG during cycle, discontinuing a few weeks before PCT, then using the typical SERM regimen. however i have also seen some people recommending using it through PCT because it does after all stimulate testicular function.
> 
> so im basically asking your for your opinion and guidance in helping me keep my estro in check on cycle to prevent gyno/acne but also not completely kill it so my gains suck, and also if it is possible to get away with using the least amount of SERM's possible? *Anti-es can absolutely kill your sex drive so I see no purpose in using steroids at all if you lose your libido. What good is it too look great yet have no desire!? With a short cycle use hcg post cycle. Acne is something you have no control over and it tends to get better once your hormones stabilize*. 
> 
> thanks in advance man, and sorry for the lengthy read, just wanted to explain my concerns the best i could


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> *since posting this i have read alot more and have simplified my above questions*
> 
> if i am doing a 8-10 week cycle and planning on using HCG during PCT, would it be better to start HCG around week 1-2 or wait until week 4-5 after starting my cycle? (PCT would include HCG and nolva)(considering a slight test taper as well, trying to learn more about the pros/cons of that)*You do not need to run hcg with a short 10 week cycle.*
> also, i was hoping you could clear some things up regarding the estro issues on cycle. if i am experiencing excessive acne/oily skin, then aromasin would be the ideal choice. ! *Aromasin does not stop acne!*  but if acne/etc is not an issue but i am starting to see gyno flare up then nolva would be ideal because it would just target the breast tissue right? *I would go with aromasin over nolvadex. Nolvadex would be okay on a short term basis but not a goo dplan to follow on a long term basis. Remember, there is little to no estrogen rebound when going off aromasin but with nolvadex there will be a substantial rebound* . my hopes are that [b]IF my balance is out of wack and i am getting sides, the aromasin will be able to balance things out...if not i will have to resort to some low dose accutane to keep my acne/oily skin in check (i have experience with acne drugs and if it gets bad, a low dose, 10mg ed of accutane is my only hope of not having a pizza face  lol)Accutane works but don't abuse the stuff as it can have serious adverse side effects.
> 
> thanks man, after reading through about 40 pages you are one of the few guys whose opinion i really trust


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Your sling shot training seems very productive, and I have enjoyed reading all your posts. I have a question that is not 100% related to this thread...
> 
> I am an amateur bodybuilder (5ft 11.5 inches: 173 lbs at my last contest 12 months ago...Age: 22...Years training dedicated: 7), but I am not blessed with awesome genetics. I have done 3 cycles in the past 18 months, but the back and forth progress is frustrating. I am conflicted with whether or not I should stay on AAS and slingshot to continue to gain the size necessary to be competitive on stage....or if I should cycle on and off. I know that this is a personal decision, but I would really appreciate any advice that you could offer. Thank you. *Honestly, I cannot answer this question for you as it really is a personal decision. Two things to consider here: 1) Since you do not have great genetics are you willing to stay on most of the year even though you will never beat the guys with great genes? 2) If you do not have great genetics you will have to stay on pretty much year round to gain as much as possible and take even higher dosages to do any good competing. How important is competing to you? How much are you willing to lose to compete? That's the question you need to answer!*


above

----------


## powerhouse drew

hi people, ive just starting taking steroids , 1ml of test 250 with 1ml of deca , im eating propely and doing every think right, any ideas on workouts to gain the most muscle??? i seem to be doing the same workouts each time im at my power house, any ideas??

----------


## sixey

> Aromasin does not stop acne!


i was just referring to it the sense that, if i have estro imbalance issues on cycle, the aromasin would be the best bet for control without overkill...and evening out the hormone levels should help control the acne. (a good member on here posted an article about how its not necessarily the high test that causes acne, its the fluxuation of levels, or having test/estro balance out of whack)




> You do not need to run hcg with a short 10 week cycle.


well a 10-12 week cycle will def shut me down, so based on what everyone has been telling me, HCG 200-250iu twice a week will help offset whatever little atrophy i might get, and make my PCT much easier. i would much rather use HCG during/post cycle if it would allow me to use less nolva for PCT. but since HCG does effect estrogen, would using it on cycle neccesitate aromasin, or again will that be on a "only if needed basis"? i was reading through alot of your past posts and you seem to be a big fan of using HCG over the SERM's to basically accomplish the same thing so i am very interested in that.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...do you buy into muscle confusion.....switching to different exercises each time you lift?????why or why not??!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

fact or fiction..ronnie????

here be the quote from one of the vets magic "Sadly, what a lot of people don't realize is that it isn't aromatization or even the estro that incites gyno. This is why even while taking something as suppressive as Aromasin , a person can STILL get gyno. It also doesn't matter what's used as the combatant (preventive or post-gyno). All of these are myths that are perpetuated by parroted information throughout multiple forums and sites. Plus estro is estro, thus all these use Adex, Ldex, Mas, Nolva, Bromo, Caber people depending on your gear are also off. 

The truth is that gyno is the product of the Test/Estro imbalance...period. Only this delicate ratio matters and when its altered, even a little, the individual becomes susceptible (obviously to varying degrees) regardless of the reason for imbalance or age (as even VERY little boys have acquired it), regardless of the increase be it elevated pure estro, or other ancillary-related estro-based hormones...prolac, proges, etc.

But if this is true, why do only some people get it while others never do? Good question.

Unfortunately genetics play a MAJOR factor, more specifically how sensitive an individual is to said imbalance which is based largely on their starting ratio. Because of this one person can acquire it at the start of single Test-only cycle; another for the first time after several years of complex stacks/cocktails and; yet another may never even experience minor symptoms. It really is a crap shoot, but the good news is that research shows that with proper tx, dosage and duration gyno at ANY STAGE and with ANY ORIGIN can be reversed...either completely in some, or very satisfactorily in others."
__________________

----------


## chrisx

Ron how much Aromasin when gyno symptoms appear?

----------


## imshauny

Hey Ronnie, i am new to this site...about 2 year ago i took 2 cycles of sust and deca injections and trained hard. I got a decent size on my body of them, but when i stopped training i lost most of it, i'm guessin once u use steroids u got to use them forever to keep at least some of what you gain through them? However i have started training again and am starting to get cut, i have just got tablets of tren 75 and deca 200, i ain't started a cycle yet, but was wondering exactly how many to take daily/weekly, as i don't want to inject again, i'd rather take them orally, can u give me any tips please mate on the best way to start taking them, thankyou Ronnie, any advice u have will be appreciated and listen to greatly. Shaun!!!

----------


## sixey

Cycle:

Week1: 75mg prop ed
Week2: 75mg prop ed
Week3: 75mg prop ed
Week4: 75mg prop ed 
Week5: 75mg prop ed + 250iu HCG 2x week
Week6: 75mg prop ed + 250iu HCG 2x week
Week7: 75mg prop ed + 250iu HCG 2x week
Week8: 75mg prop ed + 250iu HCG 2x week
Week9: 75mg prop ed + 250iu HCG 2x week
Week10: 75mg prop ed + 250iu HCG 2x week
-----------------------------------------------------
Week12: 250iu HCG 2x week + 40mg tamox ed
Week14: 250iu HCG 2x week + 20mg tamox ed
Week15: 20mg tamox ed
Week16: 20mg tamox ed



*Additional supps:*
Aromasin:
Will be used only if needed to deal with bloat or blatant signs of high estro. Dosages will start at 12.5mg eod, increased if that is not enough. hoping i wont even need it, but im getting it anyways just in case

Nolva:
If I have a gyno flare up, I will run tamox at 40mg ed for the first 5 days, then drop the dose to 20mg, unsure if I will need to keep taking a low 10mg dose to keep the gyno down, or will the 40mg tapered down to 20mg then off be sufficient? 

Accutane:
I don’t plan on, or want to use accutane, but knowing my history of very oily skin and acne, im playing it safe on this one and keeping it on hand. Im hoping that with the ed injects and proper estro balance my blood levels should be pretty stable…in the hopes that accutane wont be needed on cycle. However if even with the proper estro control I still flare up on cycle, I will start out at 10mg eod and at the most run 10mg ed. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
*any reccomendations??? i know previously you said HCG wasnt needed on a 10wk cycle, no disrespect to you but everyone else says they were shutdown without a doubt and got atrophy on 10-12 week cycles. i figure HCG is cheap/easy enough, run it through the cycle and first two weeks of PCT, so that the PCT itself is much easier and requires less SERM's*

----------


## chrisx

Ronnie Armidex or Aromasin your favorite to have on hand in case of gyno? And at what dosages? Let me know so I know what to get! Lol thanks Ron!

----------


## ricky23

ronnie, how do you think clen should be cycled - i read your thread and other info on how benadryl isnt actually effective in upgrading beta 2 receptor cells so do you think it should be 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off? also what do you think of using t3 and clen in the offseason while using high doses of tren for quality gains?
thanks ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi people, ive just starting taking steroids , 1ml of test 250 with 1ml of deca *, increase test to 500 per week!* im eating propely and doing every think right, any ideas on workouts to gain the most muscle??? *around 6-10 sets per body part once a week*. i seem to be doing the same workouts each time im at my power house, any ideas??


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i was just referring to it the sense that, if i have estro imbalance issues on cycle, the aromasin would be the best bet for control without overkill...and evening out the hormone levels should help control the acne. (a good member on here posted an article about how its not necessarily the high test that causes acne, its the fluxuation of levels, or having test/estro balance out of whack)*Well, it's not just an estro/test imbalance that causes acne, it's a hormonal change of any kind. For example, tren does not convert over to estrogen but it can certainly cause severe acne. In addition, when you come off steroids like test you can once again have a bad break out even though androgen and estrogens are on the decline.* 
> 
> well a 10-12 week cycle will def shut me down, so based on what everyone has been telling me, HCG 200-250iu twice a week will help offset whatever little atrophy i might get, and make my PCT much easier. i would much rather use HCG during/post cycle if it would allow me to use less nolva for PCT. *You won't need nolva for PCT if anti-es are not used but go ahead and run the HCG during the entire cycle if you want. It's not going to hurt anything except increase estrogen. but since HCG does effect estrogen,* would using it on cycle neccesitate aromasin, or again will that be on a "only if needed basis*"? It would only need to be used on an as need basis. Aromasin is stronger than arimidex but it can also hinder gains more than arimidex.* i was reading through alot of your past posts and you seem to be a big fan of using HCG over the SERM's to basically accomplish the same thing so i am very interested in that.*HCG is the best* !


above

----------


## chrisx

> Ronnie Armidex or Aromasin your favorite to have on hand in case of gyno? And at what dosages? Let me know so I know what to get! Lol thanks Ron!


Ron can you answer the above question for me. Thanks!

----------


## ricky23

ronnie how many calories do you have in the offseason? the highest ive been is 5500 and i went really big but gained water and fat also and it felt too straining. i remember you saying that kai greene had around 200g carbs 150g fats and 600g pro (i think!) in the offseason and thats 4550 cals and thats half of what vic richards had!! i remember reading that dorian yates only recommended 500 cals more than maintenance in the offseason and i think that makes sense, what do you think? also i dont understand why people dont use tren as the main mass builder more often - it makes sense theoretically and if someone responds well to it then im not sure why people stick with extreme doses of test and moderate tren as the gains with tren are far better i think. let me know what you think - thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...do you buy into muscle confusion.....switching to different exercises each time you lift?????why or why not??!!*No, because muscle confusion does not work! In fact, it can deter progress when you jump around from one exercise to another each time you train because it decreases specific adaptations and it can cause injury when you go balls to the wall on a new exercise that does not agree with your biomechanics. Changing sets, reps and time between sets can be good but not changing exercises. If you want to make the most progress possible then continue using the same productive exercises over and over again!*


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> fact or fiction..ronnie????
> 
> here be the quote from one of the vets magic "Sadly, what a lot of people don't realize is that it isn't aromatization or even the estro that incites gyno. This is why even while taking something as suppressive as Aromasin , a person can STILL get gyno. It also doesn't matter what's used as the combatant (preventive or post-gyno). All of these are myths that are perpetuated by parroted information throughout multiple forums and sites. Plus estro is estro, thus all these use Adex, Ldex, Mas, Nolva, Bromo, Caber people depending on your gear are also off. 
> 
> The truth is that gyno is the product of the Test/Estro imbalance...period. Only this delicate ratio matters and when it’s altered, even a little, the individual becomes susceptible (obviously to varying degrees) regardless of the reason for imbalance or age (as even VERY little boys have acquired it), regardless of the increase be it elevated pure estro, or other ancillary-related estro-based hormones...prolac, proges, etc.
> 
> But if this is true, why do only some people get it while others never do? Good question.
> 
> Unfortunately genetics play a MAJOR factor, more specifically how sensitive an individual is to said imbalance which is based largely on their starting ratio. Because of this one person can acquire it at the start of single Test-only cycle; another for the first time after several years of complex stacks/cocktails and; yet another may never even experience minor symptoms. It really is a crap shoot, but the good news is that research shows that with proper tx, dosage and duration gyno at ANY STAGE and with ANY ORIGIN can be reversed...either completely in some, or very satisfactorily in others."
> __________________


*I agree but it cannot always be reversed. I've seen people develop gyno around 3-6 months post cycle for unknown reasons and taking nolvadex did not reverse it. Like magic stated there are no absolutes. IMO gyno should not be the main concern for so many, it should be heart health!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie Armidex or Aromasin your favorite to have on hand in case of gyno? *Stronger=Aromasin=BETTER CHANCE OF RELIEVING GYNO!* And at what dosages? *2.5mg per day is effective for 2 weeks once gyno begins then switch to only around .5mgs eod if possible.*
> Let me know so I know what to get! Lol thanks Ron!


above

----------


## sixey

> It would only need to be used on an as need basis. Aromasin is stronger than arimidex but it can also hinder gains more than arimidex.


hmm, aromasin seems to be the AI of choice for most because it is easier on the lipids/etc...but if it is one of the stronger AI's and therefore = potentially less gains if you end up having to use it on cycle...would using low dose a-dex be a better idea?

its tough to get a solid answer, because there are two really solid backings for both aromasin and a-dex. *so basically, if i was forced to run a low dose of an AI on cycle, which would be the ideal option?*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, i am new to this site...about 2 year ago i took 2 cycles of sust and deca injections and trained hard. I got a decent size on my body of them, but when i stopped training i lost most of it, i'm guessin once u use steroids u got to use them forever to keep at least some of what you gain through them? However i have started training again and am starting to get cut, i have just got tablets of tren 75 and deca 200, i ain't started a cycle yet, but was wondering exactly how many to take daily/weekly, as i don't want to inject again, i'd rather take them orally, can u give me any tips please mate on the best way to start taking them, *Don't mix tren and deca as it can shut you down sexually. Also, do not take deca without test as it can also shut you down. I would do just the tren at 75 mgs per day. You are very limited if you don't inject! You need some oral form of test I guess to add to your deca*. thankyou Ronnie, any advice u have will be appreciated and listen to greatly. Shaun!!!


above

----------


## chrisx

Ronnie I've heard from numerous people that 500iu of hcg taken ed for 14 days in pct raised their test back to normal. Do you think that's sufficient enough?? By the way I'm comparing it to your recommended dose of 2500iu eod for 14 days.

And thanks for answering my Aro vs Arm question

----------


## chrisx

Ronnie about blood work...

Your supposed to get checked BEFORE starting cycle, then again what is it 2 weeks POST PCT?

And sorry for all the questions I just want to do everything to the t this time around!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, how do you think clen should be cycled - i read your thread and other info on how benadryl isnt actually effective in upgrading beta 2 receptor cells so do you think it should be 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off? *2 weeks on/1 week off will suffice. The best way IMO is to ramp up the dosage by 20 every 2 weeks until a maximum dosage has been reached.* also what do you think of using t3 and clen in the offseason while using high doses of tren for quality gains?*No, it's a bad idea!*thanks ronnie


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie how many calories do you have in the offseason? *I don't ever count calories!* the highest ive been is 5500 and i went really big but gained water and fat also and it felt too straining. i remember you saying that kai greene had around 200g carbs 150g fats and 600g pro (i think!) in the offseason and thats 4550 cals and thats half of what vic richards had!! *I doubt Richards ate all of that food unless his metabolism was screaming.* i remember reading that dorian yates only recommended 500 cals more than maintenance in the offseason and i think that makes sense, what do you think? *I pretty much agree as a lot of weight gain equals a lot of fat gain.* also i dont understand why people dont use tren as the main mass builder more often - it makes sense theoretically and if someone responds well to it then im not sure why people stick with extreme doses of test and moderate tren as the gains with tren are far better i think. *It's because tren causes too many side efects for themand test is cheaper*. let me know what you think - thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hmm, aromasin seems to be the AI of choice for most because it is easier on the lipids/etc...but if it is one of the stronger AI's and therefore = potentially less gains if you end up having to use it on cycle...would using low dose a-dex be a better idea? *For making gains arimidex at a low dosage is better than aromasin where as aromasin is easier on the lipids and has less estro rebound. It's just plain crazy to use anything if you ask me unless there's no possible way of getting around it. Heart health should be everyone's primary concern and anti-es are bad for the cardiovascular system.*
> 
> its tough to get a solid answer, because there are two really solid backings for both aromasin and a-dex. [b]so basically, if i was forced to run a low dose of an AI on cycle, which would be the ideal option? *There is no right or wrong answer![/B]*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> cycle:
> 
> Week1: 75mg prop ed
> week2: 75mg prop ed
> week3: 75mg prop ed
> week4: 75mg prop ed 
> week5: 75mg prop ed + 250iu hcg 2x week
> week6: 75mg prop ed + 250iu hcg 2x week
> week7: 75mg prop ed + 250iu hcg 2x week
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I've heard from numerous people that 500iu of hcg taken ed for 14 days in pct raised their test back to normal. Do you think that's sufficient enough?? *Yes, that's an ideal plan!* By the way I'm comparing it to your recommended dose of 2500iu eod for 14 days.
> 
> And thanks for answering my Aro vs Arm question


above

----------


## The Trooper

great work man!

----------


## BJJ

Hey Ronnie did you miss my question?

----------


## BJJ

> I see but if I decide to bridge for 4 weeks, would that to be negative somehow?





> Do you think that only 2 weeks would refresh my receptors to have the best results in the second load?
> 
> Why not 4 weeks? what do I have to lose?



^^^
Thank you

----------


## chrisx

Allright Ron I plan on doing 500mg of test for first reload then 750mg for 2nd reload. For the first DEload I wanted to take hcg at 500iu a week for those 2 weeks, then 500iu ed for 14 days in pct. What do you think about that??

----------


## thunkup

Just joined and this was my first read. Pretty deep. I guess there's more to this stuff that just jabbin in a pick. 

Seriously, thanks for the info, I got some work to do.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=BJJ;5318491]Hey Ronnie did you miss my question? It was answered in post 1551. I just forgot to highlight some of it. Sorry about that! Here's the post-


> do you think that only 2 weeks would refresh my receptors to have the best results in the second load? *yes, 2 weeks is plenty! Now if you had been on 6-12 months straight i would say it would be a good idea to deload for 4 weeks.* 
> 
> why not 4 weeks? What do i have to lose?* WHAT YOU HAVE TO LOSE IS GROWING TIME. UNECCESARY TIME SPENT DELOADING IS TIME YOU AREN'T GROWING MUSCLE TO THE MAX. IT'S DURING THE RELOAD YOU MAKE THE MOST GAINS. 2 WEEK DELOADS SIMPLY SET UP AN ENVIROMENT SO THAT YOU CAN BECOME ANABOLIC ONCE AGAIN FOR ANOTHER 8 WEEKS. Since you are using growth hormone you could get by with 4 weeks without losing any muscle. But, 4 weeks is not needed at this point and the extra 2 weeks is time you could spend making improvements. All you have to lose is -"improvements"![/*quote]above


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=chrisx;5319165]Allright Ron I plan on doing 500mg of test for first reload then 750mg for 2nd reload. For the first DEload I wanted to take hcg at 500iu a week for those 2 weeks, then 500iu ed for 14 days in pct. What do you think about that?? *I like this a lot![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## chrisx

Ron why do some people take Aromasin in pct along with hcg and Nolva? Is it necessary?

----------


## chrisx

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5319715]


> Allright Ron I plan on doing 500mg of test for first reload then 750mg for 2nd reload. For the first DEload I wanted to take hcg at 500iu a week for those 2 weeks, then 500iu ed for 14 days in pct. What do you think about that?? *I like this a lot![/*QUOTE]above


THANK YOU!!

----------


## The Titan99

Hi Ron,
I've been on a 12 week 400 mg Test C/400 mg Deca Cycle I started before I'd read your thread. On week 5 I started using HCG at 125 iu's 2xweek. At week 6 I increased the Test to 800 mg and left the Deca at 400 mg. I also added Proviron at week 8 at 100 mg to aid with some mild ED problems I was having. I know I was kind of all over the place this time around, but I've made some excellent progress so far. I end my 8 week Deload on Sept. 3rd. I'm going to bridge the thing with 200 mg Test C for 2 weeks, then do my next Reload with 1g Test/600 mg Deca/100 mg Proviron ed, then PCT.
What should I do with the HCG during the Deload and following Reload? Also, what would you suggest for the Proviron dosage (I really like what this stuff is doing for me!!)? I know your busy man, so take your time. Your opinion is invaluable. Also, would it be okay to switch to Test E for the second Reload? I can get that a bit cheaper, but if it's better to stick with Cyp, that's what I will do.

----------


## BJJ

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5319707]


> Hey Ronnie did you miss my question? It was answered in post 1551. I just forgot to highlight some of it. Sorry about that! Here's the post-above


I understood.
Thank you very much indeed.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=chrisx;5319738]Ron why do some people take Aromasin in pct along with hcg and Nolva? *They take aromasin in conjuction with the nolvadex to take care of the estrogen rebound that can occur when coming off nolvadex. Remember, it's when coming off the nolvadex that gyno can rear it's ugly head.*  Is it necessary? *I would recommend using aromasin for a week after coming off nolvadex to take are of estrogen rebound but using aromasin alone for PCT will suffice. I see no value in running both nolva and aromasin together*. QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron,
> I've been on a 12 week 400 mg Test C/400 mg Deca Cycle I started before I'd read your thread. On week 5 I started using HCG at 125 iu's 2xweek. At week 6 I increased the Test to 800 mg and left the Deca at 400 mg. I also added Proviron at week 8 at 100 mg to aid with some mild ED problems I was having. I know I was kind of all over the place this time around, but I've made some excellent progress so far. I end my 8 week Deload on Sept. 3rd. *You mean 8 week reload, correct?* I'm going to bridge the thing with 200 mg Test C for 2 weeks, then do my next Reload with 1g Test/600 mg Deca/100 mg Proviron ed, then PCT.
> What should I do with the HCG during the Deload and following Reload? *How you run HCG is a personal decision as there are several ways to do it. If you want kids in the future and plan to keep reloading quite a bit I would run 250-500 hcg per week during both deloads and reloads. If not, just do HCG at 2500 mgs per week for two weeks when you come off cycle.* Also, what would you suggest for the Proviron dosage (I really like what this stuff is doing for me!!)? *I would stay at 100 mgs of proviron ever day since it's working! I would not exceed 150 mgs per day.*I know your busy man, so take your time. Your opinion is invaluable. Also, would it be okay to switch to Test E for the second Reload? *Yes, test is test.* I can get that a bit cheaper, but if it's better to stick with Cyp, that's what I will do.


above

----------


## The Titan99

Sorry, I need to preview my posts. I meant Reload. I will run the HCG as you suggest. Thanks a million.

----------


## chrisx

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5320368]


> Ron why do some people take Aromasin in pct along with hcg and Nolva? *They take aromasin in conjuction with the nolvadex to take care of the estrogen rebound that can occur when coming off nolvadex. Remember, it's when coming off the nolvadex that gyno can rear it's ugly head.*  Is it necessary? *I would recommend using aromasin for a week after coming off nolvadex to take are of estrogen rebound but using aromasin alone for PCT will suffice. I see no value in running both nolva and aromasin together*. QUOTE]above


So pct will look like this..
Hcg 500iu for 14days
Nolv 20/20/20/20
Aromasin week 5 ??

If that is what your recommending what dosages for Aro?

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Hey ronnie...

Instead of doing the Test E , tren n dbol ..im gonna run my cycle like this

minimum dosages to see how i respond...im keepin deca in the background for its effects at a low dosage...

500 test 1-8
300mg deca 1-8
400 Eq 1-8

deload (bridge) 9-10
250 test
300 deca (should i only bridge with test?)

reload 11-18

750 test e (or should i jump to 1000)
300mg deca
600 eq (should i stay at 400?)
deload

then pct or reload...haven't decided

what do u think...please feel free to change what u think is best...

ive been on EQ for 3 weeks and see vascularity, but after reading tons of posts of how is SUCKS and does nothing, i wanted to drop it, but then an another board, everyone said its great...so i figured why not combine both deca and eq and not waste the EQ i have already invested in my body...or do u think i should just drop the EQ totally and just do deca...also the other boards do not agree with ur Slingshot theory and are telling me its gonna screw my hormones up...either way, im gonna try it out because the traditional ways of cycling don't seem great regardless

thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=chrisx;5320840]


> So pct will look like this..
> Hcg 500iu for 14days
> Nolv 20/20/20/20* (use nolvadex for 2 weeks only along with hcg)*
> Aromasin week 5 ?? *take it during weeks 3 and 4!*
> If that is what your recommending what dosages for Aro?*2.5 ml per day*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie...
> 
> Instead of doing the test e , tren n dbol ..im gonna run my cycle like this
> 
> minimum dosages to see how i respond...im keepin deca in the background for its effects at a low dosage...*you may need some proviron and caber with the long term deca usage* 
> 500 test 1-8
> 300mg deca 1-8
> 400 eq 1-8
> 
> ...


above

----------


## oker

> how many days per week can you train on a consistent basis?


Sorry I've been out of town - so not enough? I could increase the days. Pls offer any suggestion you have. Problem is I can't get to a gym (in the outer suburbs of BKK) and only have free weights at home so have to make do with what I have. Thanks Ronnie for your time

----------


## Coca Cola

Ronnie

For bent-over rows, is it better to use underhand grip, or overhand grip?

----------


## The Titan99

I was hoping you could advise me on my Reload/Deload split. I had some volume issues that I think I solved with this Reload. It's working pretty good so far anyway!

The thing is, I train in my own Gym and don't have a Smith machine or cross-over cables or a full set of dumbells (yet). I have an incline/decline bench with leg extension/leg curl attachment, reversible Preacher attachment, Olympic Bar, EZ Bar, Pull up/Dip stand and a couple of old Dumbells for Laterals and what you see on my workout sheet. I also have an elliptical cardio machine. After my Deload I will have a full set of dumbells, ready for the next Reload. I was wondering what you thought of my proposed Deload (I feel like there are volume issues here), and what you might change in the next Reload considering I'll have the dumbells by then.

Here's what I'm currently doing Reload-wise.

8 WEEK RELOAD
Mon - Chest/Shoulders -Flat Bench Press 3 x 4-6,8,10 Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 - Decline bench - Prep Set, 3 x 8,9,10- - Shoulders - Vert Rows 3 x 4-6,8,10 Side Laterals 3 x 8,9,10 Rear Laterals 3 x 8,9,10 AM Cardio 30 Min

Tues - Back - Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 - EZ Bar Pull-overs 3 x 6,8,10 - Bent Over Wide Grip Rows Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,10 - Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 - Deadlift, Prep, 3 x 2-4,6,8 Shrugs 6 x 8,9,10,11,12,13 AM Cardio 30 Min

Wed - Abs - Weighted Decline situps 4 x 16,13,10,9 Weighted crunchs 4 x 20,16,14,12 - Leg raises 3 x Failure AM Cardio 30 Min

Thurs - Legs - Squats, Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,8 Leg Extensions 4 x 7,8,8,8 Leg Curls 4 x 8,9,9,10 Standing Calf Raises 6 x 14,12,12,10 AM Cardio 30 Min

Fri - Arms -Spider Barbell Curls 4 x 8,9,10,12 - Hammer Curls 3 x 8,9,10 - EZ Bar Preacher Curls 3 x 8,9,10 - Triceps - Decline Skull Crushers 4 x 8,9,10,12 - Over Head Tricep Extensions 3 x 6,8,10 Dips 3 x Failure No Cardio 

Sat - OFF

Sun - 30 Min Cardio

This is my proposed Deload.

2 WEEK DELOAD
Mon - Chest/Triceps -Flat Bench Press 2 x 4-6,8 Incline Bench 2 x 8,12 - Decline bench 2 x 8,12 Triceps - Decline Skull Crushers 2 x 8,9 - Over Head Triceps Extensions 2 x 6,8 Dips 2 x Failure AM Cardio 30 Min
Tues - OFF
Wed - Back/Biceps - Wide Grip pull ups 2 x 12,10 - EZ Bar Pull-overs 2 x 6,8,10 - Bent Over Wide Grip Rows Prep Set, 2 x 4-6,10 - Supported one hand Rows 1 x 8-10 - Deadlift, Prep, 2 x 2-4,8 Shrugs 3 x 8,9,10 Spider Barbell Curls 2 x 8,9 - Hammer Curls 2 x 8,9 - EZ Bar Preacher Curls 2 x 8,9 AM Cardio 30 Min
Thurs - OFF
Fri -Legs/ Shoulders/Abs -Legs - Squats, Prep Set, 2 x 4-6,8 Leg Extensions 2 x 7,8 Leg Curls 2 x 8,9 Standing Calf Raises 2 x 14,12 Shoulders - Military Press 2 x 4-6,12 Side Laterals 2 x 8,12 Rear Laterals 2 x 8,12 Abs - Weighted Decline sit ups 2 x 16,12 Weighted crunches 2 x 20,16 - Leg raises 2 x Failure AM Cardio 30 Min
Sat - OFF
Sun - AM Cardio 30 Min

Thanks a lot Ronnie.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

ok well in terms of the EQ, i dont get any sides from it, or havent before...

do u really think its necessary i need to bump up to 800-1000...

and my real question is does EQ evey help build any muscle at all or is it indeed worthless as a steroid ...

the reason why i even added EQ and DECA was to get the synergy i have read about...I really want to focus my gains by using test, so it seems i should be increasing testto 1g a week on the reload...

im using the eq to get vascular and lean, which i hope iwll lower the bloat(if any) from the deca...and im using the deca to get lubed joints and the benefits from usingit at a lose dose...

i want most my muscle buidling to come from test...

make sense?...otherwise ill just drop the EQ and use the deca at 600mg a week in the reload, but ive read many people talk about how awesome these two compounds are together

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie
> 
> For bent-over rows, is it better to use underhand grip, or overhand grip? *I use se both! Overhand grip for more upper/mid lat development and underhand for more lower/mid lat development.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok well in terms of the EQ, i dont get any sides from it, or havent before...
> 
> do u really think its necessary i need to bump up to 800-1000...*yes*
> 
> and my real question is does EQ evey help build any muscle at all or is it indeed worthless as a steroid ...*It helps build some muscle when ran at higher dosages (800-1000 mgs per week)*
> the reason why i even added EQ and DECA was to get the synergy i have read about...I really want to focus my gains by using test, so it seems i should be increasing testto 1g a week on the reload...*I would go 1 gram with test.* 
> 
> im using the eq to get vascular and lean, which i hope iwll lower the bloat(if any) from the deca...and im using the deca to get lubed joints and the benefits from usingit at a lose dose...*EQ does not decrease bloat from deca and it's diet that mostly increases vascularity. Remember, test also increases red blood cell count as does deca.* 
> i want most my muscle buidling to come from test...*I agree!*
> ...


above

----------


## Coca Cola

> above


When you use overhand grip barbell rows, do you pull the bar higher towards your lower chest to hit more of the upper back, or do you pull to the waist just like when using underhand grip?

----------


## chrisx

So pct will look like this..
Hcg 500iu for 14days
Nolv 20/20/20/20 *(use nolvadex for 2 weeks only along with hcg)*Aromasin week 5 ?? *take it during weeks 3 and 4!*
If that is what your recommending what dosages for Aro?*2.5 ml per day*

Ron so are you suggesting PCT should be...

Weeks 1-2 Nolva 20mg a day along with hcg 500iu per day
Weeks 3-4 Aromasin 2.5mg a day??

If that is what your suggesting are you sure this pct is sufficient enough? I thought Nolva was a MINIMUM of 4 weeks? Or do I have something wrong here?

----------


## V8Assassin

I am at the end of a test/winny cycle and have noticed signs of gyno. My nips have become sensitive recently, I have always had small lumps under them since I was a kid. They are not tender at all and have not increased in size. 

Stopped using the winny four weeks ago and have been using test en and cyp with a small amount of equipose. to finish the cyle. Last week was the last injection, had a light workout week this week planning on starting pct tuesday (14 days from last injection). Last inject was 320mg en and 320mg cyp with 150mg equipose. Pct planned was hcg for 14 days, clomid for 14 days. I am planning on starting another 8 week cycle of en,cyp,equipose and possibly deca as soon as the pct is over. Up to 450mg of en, 450mg of cyp, 300mg of equipose and 300mg of deca. I will be adding 2ius ed of red top thanktropin as well to help with down time. Depending on reaction to the growth I may increase up to 4ius ed 

My question is this, will this reverse the gyno? Should I run something else to help reverse it? And, if starting the next cycle, should I keep running something else to stop/reverse the gyno? If so what?



I found the Slingshot Training System here a couple of weeks ago and decided it was exactly what I have been looking for. I am 36 yrs old, 6'2", 250lb around 12%bf. The plan is to prime/deload over the next couple of weeks and get ready for a big blast and to run reload/deload twice before a four week prime/deload and to continue this pattern of two reload/deload followed by a prime/deload for six complete revolutions.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So pct will look like this..
> Hcg 500iu for 14days *500iu per day!*
> Nolv 20/20/20/20 *(use nolvadex for 2 weeks only along with hcg)*Aromasin week 5 ?? *take it during weeks 3 and 4!*
> If that is what your recommending what dosages for Aro?*2.5 ml per day*
> 
> Ron so are you suggesting PCT should be...
> 
> Weeks 1-2 Nolva 20mg a day along with hcg 500iu per day* yes*
> Weeks 3-4 Aromasin 2.5mg a day??*yes*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I was hoping you could advise me on my Reload/Deload split. I had some volume issues that I think I solved with this Reload. It's working pretty good so far anyway!
> 
> The thing is, I train in my own Gym and don't have a Smith machine or cross-over cables or a full set of dumbells (yet). I have an incline/decline bench with leg extension/leg curl attachment, reversible Preacher attachment, Olympic Bar, EZ Bar, Pull up/Dip stand and a couple of old Dumbells for Laterals and what you see on my workout sheet. I also have an elliptical cardio machine. After my Deload I will have a full set of dumbells, ready for the next Reload. I was wondering what you thought of my proposed Deload (I feel like there are volume issues here), and what you might change in the next Reload considering I'll have the dumbells by then.
> 
> Here's what I'm currently doing Reload-wise.
> 
> 8 WEEK RELOAD
> Mon - Chest/Shoulders -Flat Bench Press 3 x 4-6,8,10 Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 - Decline bench - Prep Set, 3 x 8,9,10- -  Shoulders - Vert Rows 3 x 4-6,8,10 Side Laterals 3 x 8,9,10 Rear Laterals 3 x 8,9,10 AM Cardio 30 Min *( do not train chest and shoulders on the same day when training each body part once a week as it can put too much strain on the rotator cuffs! No prep set is needed for decline because you are already warmed up!* 
> Tues - Back - Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 - EZ Bar Pull-overs 3 x 6,8,10 - Bent Over Wide Grip Rows Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,10 - Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 - Deadlift, Prep, 3 x 2-4,6,8 Shrugs 6 x 8,9,10,11,12,13 AM Cardio 30 Min
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Some of the people I have helped on this thread are newbies and this post is not directed to them. This post is for those of you who are more advanced and are looking to make the most out of your training sessions.

As you become more advanced, it's important to alternate your training every week. My suggestion is to steer clear of fancy training methods that can injure you such as rest-pause and strip sets. A much better and safer way to periodize your workouts in my 26 years of being a personal trainer is to alternate higher volume (higher sets, higher reps) with lower volume (lower sets, lower reps) every other week. Keep rest periods between sets about the same. If you have ever tried doing high reps on leg day you'll know that trying to move faster between sets won't cut it! The reason I like this periodization plan the most is because it's the simpliest and most effective way to further enhance muscle growth at an intermediate to advanced level without becoming injured or over-trained. 

Here's an example of how to train chest:

*Higher volume/higher reps Week 1:*
Incline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
Decline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
Flat bench dumbell press 4 sets of 10-15 reps

*Lower volume/lower reps Week 2:*
Incline press 2 sets of 6-8 reps
Decline press 2 sets of 6-8 reps
Flat bench dumbell press 2 sets of 6-8 reps 

*Week 3: Repeat week 1 and so forth!*

----------


## creactiveprotein

> Some of the people I have helped on this thread are newbies and this post is not directed to them. This post is for those of you who are more advanced and are looking to make the most out of your training sessions.
> 
> As you become more advanced, it's important to alternate your training every week. My suggestion is to steer clear of fancy training methods that can injure you such as rest-pause and strip sets. A much better and safer way to periodize your workouts in my 26 years of being a personal trainer is to alternate higher volume (higher sets, higher reps) with lower volume (lower sets, lower reps) every other week. Keep rest periods between sets about the same. If you have ever tried doing high reps on leg day you'll know that trying to move faster between sets won't cut it! The reason I like this periodization plan the most is because it's the simpliest and most effective way to further enhance muscle growth at an intermediate to advanced level without becoming injured or over-trained. 
> 
> Here's an example of how to train chest:
> 
> *Higher volume/higher reps Week 1:*
> Incline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
> Decline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
> ...




thanks ronnie, can you please post the best exercises for the rest of the body parts?

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks Ronnie, I'll adjust. When do you think I should do shoulders? I was doing them on Wed along with Abs. Should I switch back to that?

----------


## delta1111

> Some of the people I have helped on this thread are newbies and this post is not directed to them. This post is for those of you who are more advanced and are looking to make the most out of your training sessions.
> 
> As you become more advanced, it's important to alternate your training every week. My suggestion is to steer clear of fancy training methods that can injure you such as rest-pause and strip sets. A much better and safer way to periodize your workouts in my 26 years of being a personal trainer is to alternate higher volume (higher sets, higher reps) with lower volume (lower sets, lower reps) every other week. Keep rest periods between sets about the same. If you have ever tried doing high reps on leg day you'll know that trying to move faster between sets won't cut it! The reason I like this periodization plan the most is because it's the simpliest and most effective way to further enhance muscle growth at an intermediate to advanced level without becoming injured or over-trained. 
> 
> Here's an example of how to train chest:
> 
> *Higher volume/higher reps Week 1:*
> Incline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
> Decline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
> ...


Hi Ronnie,

I would also like to see a full list of excersises for each body part being trained once per week on the higher and lower volume routine.

Along with your STS system I have been trying a routine of 4 weeks high volume and then 4 weeks lower volume and have done 4 weeks of each so far. It does seem to be working in terms of making progress. Do you think bringing it down to every other week work well for me? What do you think of doing 2 weeks at a time? and does changing every other week work in conjunction with STS? You have always said that you train using lower volume and heavy sets during the 8 week reload, then during the 2 week deload use higher volume and light sets. Is this correct? and doesn't this contradict the every other week method?
Many thanks

----------


## delta1111

Ronnie,

I am 5 weeks into a course of HGH which I intend to use for 6 months. I'm also taking steriods using the STS regime throughout this time. Because of the cost of HGH, I can only afford to take 4ius ed. Now I know from research that i'm not going to see massive gains from this dose, but just really wanted to see how I respond. I also know that it can take upto 3 months to start seeing results from HGH. My question is, if it takes 3 months to start seeing results and say I decide after 3 months I wasn't happy with my results, so I wanted to start taking more, then does this mean that I have to wait another 3 months to start seeing results of the increased dose? or will I see results sooner? and if so why?
Many thanks.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Some of the people I have helped on this thread are newbies and this post is not directed to them. This post is for those of you who are more advanced and are looking to make the most out of your training sessions.
> 
> As you become more advanced, it's important to alternate your training every week. My suggestion is to steer clear of fancy training methods that can injure you such as rest-pause and strip sets. A much better and safer way to periodize your workouts in my 26 years of being a personal trainer is to alternate higher volume (higher sets, higher reps) with lower volume (lower sets, lower reps) every other week. Keep rest periods between sets about the same. If you have ever tried doing high reps on leg day you'll know that trying to move faster between sets won't cut it! The reason I like this periodization plan the most is because it's the simpliest and most effective way to further enhance muscle growth at an intermediate to advanced level without becoming injured or over-trained. 
> 
> Here's an example of how to train chest:
> 
> *Higher volume/higher reps Week 1:*
> Incline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
> Decline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
> ...


this shit works wonders guys...I like staying with 9 sets on chest per each workout ronnie......i do... however... alternate weekly between high reps...n...low reps...volume stays the same...thanks for teaching me bro!!!!!

----------


## Tommy Gunn

Ronnie, I just ended my last training cycle (where I trained a body part once every 7 days) early due to making horrible gains in size and strength. I think I'm going to try training a body part once every 4-5 days instead of my usual 7 days. Here it is:

*3 days a week weightlifting routine (Mon, Weds, Fri ABA BAB):*

*I will do this routine for 8 weeks (the first 2 weeks will be a submax runup than 6 weeks of pushing the weights). I do all exercises with reps of 8-10 keeping the same weight each set with a weight that I can do atleast 8 reps but can't do for more than 10 reps. I progress the weights when I can do all sets with 10 reps. All sets listed are work sets to failure (I stop when I complete a rep and I know I can't get the next rep). I warm up properly and stretch out before, during, and after working out. I do warm up sets when needed. I don't have a specific rest time between sets or exercises. I just move on to the next set or exercise when I feel I'm ready. After my workout I drink a PWO shake consisting of 50 g whey protein and 100 g dextrose. I'm not doing any cardio at this time as I'm looking to bulk up as much as I can.

A

1. Flat db bench press 3x8-10
2. Wide grip lat pulldowns to the front 3x8-10
3. Low incline dumbbell bench press 2x8-10
4. Bent over two arm db rows to chest with elbows flared (to take lats out of movement) 2x8-10
5. Seated db lateral raises 3x8-10
6. Tricep pushdowns (v-bar) 1x8-10
7. Standing db curls 1x8-10

B

1. Sled hack squat machine 3x8-10
2. Lying leg curls 3x8-10
3. Standing calf raises 3x8-10
4. Lying crunch machine 2x8-10

Ronnie, my man, what do you think?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ronnie, can you please post the best exercises for the rest of the body parts? *It can be a little different for each person due to biomechanics and previous injuries. You have to use what works best for you and always keep in the basic exercises!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> this shit works wonders guys...i like staying with 9 sets on chest per each workout ronnie......i do... However... Alternate weekly between high reps...n...low reps...volume stays the same...thanks for teaching me bro!!!!! *my wife and i use the same approach. The only thing that changes every other week is how many reps we do. Work sets performed and exercises used remain the same week-in/week- out.*


above

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, after letro use would aromasin be the best option to prevent estrogen rebound? and if so how long for and at what dose, also after the use of aromasin can arimidex be used again during cycle? thanks

----------


## frankie_12

i've been looking at all these forums and you really know what your talking about and i was wondering if i could get your help..

i'm 22 yrs old and have been training since i was 18.. i still carry a small amount of body fat. i am 6ft and weigh about 155 lbs.. i want to start my first cycle but im not sure what gear to get..

i want to get bigger but also get ripped and be defined and just want to know what you suggest...

thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> When you use overhand grip barbell rows, do you pull the bar higher towards your lower chest to hit more of the upper back, or do you pull to the waist just like when using underhand grip? *You pull the bar higher towards lower chest!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I would also like to see a full list of excersises for each body part being trained once per week on the higher and lower volume routine.
> 
> Along with your STS system I have been trying a routine of 4 weeks high volume and then 4 weeks lower volume and have done 4 weeks of each so far. It does seem to be working in terms of making progress. Do you think bringing it down to every other week work well for me? *Both ways work, so to answer your question- yes every other week will work as well*. What do you think of doing 2 weeks at a time? Changing up every two weeks also works just don't delaod until after 8 weeks of hard training. I have found that changing the reps every other week (not work sets performed) works best for me personally in terms of increasing hypertrophy! and does changing every other week work in conjunction with STS? *yes!* You have always said that you train using lower volume and heavy sets during the 8 week reload, then during the 2 week deload use higher volume and light sets. Is this correct? *No! You use more volume during reloads and less volume and high reps during deloads. It takes more volume and heavy weight loads to make maximum muscle gains.* and doesn't this contradict the every other week method? *Absolutely not!*Many thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i've been looking at all these forums and you really know what your talking about and i was wondering if i could get your help..
> 
> i'm 22 yrs old and have been training since i was 18.. i still carry a small amount of body fat. i am 6ft and weigh about 155 lbs.. i want to start my first cycle but im not sure what gear to get..
> 
> i want to get bigger but also get ripped and be defined and just want to know what you suggest...*500 mgs of test-e or test-c would be idea once you start*. *At 6ft you should gain more weight before thinking about using steroids. I think more protein and overall calories from fats/carbs is in order!*
> thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, after letro use would aromasin be the best option to prevent estrogen rebound? *yes!* and if so how long for and at what dose, also after the use of aromasin can arimidex be used again during cycle? *i answered this same question in an above post. Use aromasin at 2.5 mgs per day for 2 weeks after having used nolvadex for 2 weeks at 20-40 mgs per day. And yes, arimidex can be used during next cycle.*  thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I just ended my last training cycle (where I trained a body part once every 7 days) early due to making horrible gains in size and strength. I think I'm going to try training a body part once every 4-5 days instead of my usual 7 days. Here it is:
> 
> *3 days a week weightlifting routine (Mon, Weds, Fri ABA BAB):*
> 
> *I will do this routine for 8 weeks (the first 2 weeks will be a submax runup than 6 weeks of pushing the weights). I do all exercises with reps of 8-10 keeping the same weight each set with a weight that I can do atleast 8 reps but can't do for more than 10 reps. I progress the weights when I can do all sets with 10 reps. All sets listed are work sets to failure (I stop when I complete a rep and I know I can't get the next rep). I warm up properly and stretch out before, during, and after working out. I do warm up sets when needed. I don't have a specific rest time between sets or exercises. I just move on to the next set or exercise when I feel I'm ready. After my workout I drink a PWO shake consisting of 50 g whey protein and 100 g dextrose. I'm not doing any cardio at this time as I'm looking to bulk up as much as I can.
> 
> A
> 
> 1. Flat db bench press 3x8-10
> ...


above

----------


## Tommy Gunn

Thanks Ronnie. I'll have to come up with something better.

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie, I think you may I missed my question from the other day.

I am 5 weeks into a course of HGH which I intend to use for 6 months. I'm also taking steriods using the STS regime throughout this time. Because of the cost of HGH, I can only afford to take 4ius ed. Now I know from research that i'm not going to see massive gains from this dose, but just really wanted to see how I respond. I also know that it can take upto 3 months to start seeing results from HGH. My question is, if it takes 3 months to start seeing results and say I decide after 3 months I wasn't happy with my results, so I wanted to start taking more, then does this mean that I have to wait another 3 months to start seeing results of the increased dose? or will I see results sooner? and if so why?
Many thanks.

----------


## adlyn

Hey Ron, previously you recommend me on a slingshot cycle. I've already plan to start around November but something come out on September. I need to undergo a training for work which gonna be physically demanding as in lots of cardio and strength training. Do you have any recommendation on what type of cycle I should go on before my slingshot cycle? I need something to help me alot on cardio and strength. I've been recommended by fellow forumer to cycle on, EQ, var and a little of test. What do you think about that? Do have any other recommendations?

Thanks in advance Ron.

----------


## Yellow

> Some of the people I have helped on this thread are newbies and this post is not directed to them. This post is for those of you who are more advanced and are looking to make the most out of your training sessions.
> 
> As you become more advanced, it's important to alternate your training every week. My suggestion is to steer clear of fancy training methods that can injure you such as rest-pause and strip sets. A much better and safer way to periodize your workouts in my 26 years of being a personal trainer is to alternate higher volume (higher sets, higher reps) with lower volume (lower sets, lower reps) every other week. Keep rest periods between sets about the same. If you have ever tried doing high reps on leg day you'll know that trying to move faster between sets won't cut it! The reason I like this periodization plan the most is because it's the simpliest and most effective way to further enhance muscle growth at an intermediate to advanced level without becoming injured or over-trained. 
> 
> Here's an example of how to train chest:
> 
> *Higher volume/higher reps Week 1:*
> Incline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
> Decline press 4 sets of 10-15 reps
> ...


What a great post...
Thanks ron.
I'll apply it into my slingshot training & cycle.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

opinions on....versa gripps pro-series???

----------


## kilted911

Just don't buy your juice online. I bought Anvar-10 online. Starting taking it, ate right, swam, and worked out like crazy. Lost some body fat, hardened what I had, and was happy. The thing is, the Anvar-10 had nothing to do with it. Looking at the (now empty) bottle, I typed in the ingredients online. The first ingredient is the chemical name for serotonin. That's an enzyme that is secreted by your gut to help in digestion. The second ingredient is the chemical name for a B-Vitamin. The third ingredient is the checmical name for another B-Vitamin. The next ingredient is rice flour.

Don't get your AS online. You'll get ripped off like me.

----------


## Old_usmcgrunt

To Ronnie (or other forumers),

My plans have been thwarted. Not sure yet if its good or bad. I was just about to start (per Ronnie Rowlands sling-shot program) an 8-week reload, 2-week deload using 500mgs of Test-E (already bought), when my physician decided to put me on Prop patches (5mgs/hr/day) changing out daily. I have to go back in 4 weeks for follow-up lab to see if my test, B-12, and D, levels are up within normal range, and then every 12 weeks thereafter.

For this initial 4 weeks I plan on doing just what the Doc said. However, after that Id like to squeeze in an 8-9 week Test-E cycle on top of the daily patch followed by 2-3 weeks reload of the patch only before taking my next labs. My physician can NOT know about my extracurricular AS use! (Small town, family doctor, news speads fast)!

Other than low levels of test, B-12, and D, Im a 49 y/o male in good shape actually! Started lifting 25+ yrs ago while in the Corps and have been doing so since. I walk and hike a lot for cardio.

Questions:
 Can Prop and E be used together?
o If so, how much E should I supplement to the Prop?
 Will 3 weeks off E before my labs show signs of my supplemental AS use?

Any constructive thoughts or concerns with this plan?

Thanks so much!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I'll get to everyones questions by this weekend. 

Here's a link to a local S.C. newspaper article about Slingshot Training- http://www.aikenstandard.com/results/0612BodyBuilders

----------


## V8Assassin

> I'll get to everyones questions by this weekend. 
> 
> Here's a link to a local S.C. newspaper article about Slingshot Training- http://www.aikenstandard.com/results/0612BodyBuilders



Congrats to you and Kathy on your success both in the gym and out!!!

----------


## Yellow

> I'll get to everyones questions by this weekend. 
> 
> Here's a link to a local S.C. newspaper article about Slingshot Training- http://www.aikenstandard.com/results/0612BodyBuilders


Congratulation to you & kathy...

----------


## The Titan99

> I'll get to everyones questions by this weekend. 
> 
> Here's a link to a local S.C. newspaper article about Slingshot Training- http://www.aikenstandard.com/results/0612BodyBuilders


 Congratulations to you and Kathy!! You both look awesome!! :7up:  :7up:

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> I'll get to everyones questions by this weekend. 
> 
> Here's a link to a local S.C. newspaper article about Slingshot Training- http://www.aikenstandard.com/results/0612BodyBuilders


nice article....ron...your wife can make it to the pros!!!

----------


## meat&2veg

Hey Ronnie,

I would really like your help please if you can give me some advice?
I have read so much stuff on here and other places on internet and to be honest its driving me crazy...Everyone has their personal opinions and says different things so I need HELP.

Right I am going to start a cycle:

Week 1 - 12 Sus250 @ 1amp 2 x week (Monday & Thursday)

Week 6 - 12 Stanozolol @ 50/60mg ED

I will then wait 18 days after last shot, then for PCT: (Is 18 days right amount of time?)
Clomid: 100/50/50/50/25
Nolvadex : 40/40/20/20/20

I live in Thailand and have been trying to get Arimidex but so far, no joy...I was going to take .25 ED from week 1 - week 12.
(Is this necessary???).
If it is and I can not get it what else would you suggest/recommend?

How much should I take and when?

Also the other main and BIG question is HCG !
DO I need it with the cycle I am going to take???

I personally think I do, BUT again I do not know how much I should take and when?

Again I have tried to buy this and have no joy so I am going to see a doctor so need to know how much I need if I can get it from him.

So a quick re-cap:

I need your help with what AI I need and how much and when I should take it? (Can I just run Nolva if I start to feel any problems or can I just run 10mg ED from start to end of cycle.
And the HCG...Again when, how much, start & stop?

Thanks very much for your help in advance!

(I have had some advice on this, but always good to know what other feedback I can get).

----------


## Archangel.

Hey Ron! Long time no talk. Just a quick Q, I'm sure I already know the answer to this, but just double checking. Today I start PCT, and I was originally going with HCG @ 1500iu eod for 2 weeks, along with nolva @ 40,40,20,20, BUT I did not run an AI on cycle, so I'm thinking on dropping the nolva? I saw you recommend an HCG only PCT previously on this thread for those who did NOT run an AI on cycle, such as myself. HOWEVER, I have read several articles on the importance of nolva for not only blocking estrogen, but also for helping your body get back up and running again. Is this just for those who don't use HCG in their PCT? Or is there any benefit whatsoever in running both nolva and HCG during PCT for someone who didn't use AI's while on, and has had virtually ZERO estrogen sides??? Thanks Ron!

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

Well after reading a lot of this thread, I must say Ronnie gives some good reasoning behind his concepts. I was going to do another 12 weeker, but I'll try this out.

How about this for my next cycle:

Reload (Weeks 1-8)
Test E 750mg, Deca 300mg, Equipoise 400mg
Arimidex .25-.05 mg EOD

Deload (Weeks 9-10)
Test E 500mg
Arimidex .25-.05mg EOD

Reload (Weeks 11-18)
Test E 1g, Deca 400mg, Equipoise 450mg
Arimidex .25-.05mg EOD

Deload (Weeks 19-20)
Test E 500mg
Arimidex .25-.05mg EOD
HCG 2500 i.u. EOD

PCT (Weeks 21-24)
Clomid 40/40/20/20
Nolvadex 40/40/20/20

What about toremifene in place of nolvadex?
What about using HCG 250x2 (500mg) per week throughout? Would it cause desensitization of Leydig Cells (given it's 20 weeks long)?

If Ronnie can't answer these questions, I understand cause he's busy, but would anyone else who is in the know on the Slingshot Training Method care to comment on my proposed cycle?

I'm gonna try to follow the Diet and Working Sets recommendation too. If it kicks ass I will definitely post something favorable about this method. Sounds like the guy has seen a lot of people's progress so he must know what he's talking about.

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
What do you know about Saw Palmetto for use in preventing hair loss caused by DHT?
It's supposed to block DHT from the scalp.
Can it hinder gains from a cycle during this process?
Do you know whar dosage should be taken?
Is there anything else I should know about before trying it?
I will be using it with Minoxidil btw.

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> I would really like your help please if you can give me some advice?
> I have read so much stuff on here and other places on internet and to be honest its driving me crazy...Everyone has their personal opinions and says different things so I need HELP.
> 
> Right I am going to start a cycle:
> 
> Week 1 - 12 Sus250 @ 1amp 2 x week (Monday & Thursday)
> 
> ...


I have the same issues with with all AI's here in Thailand. I didn't have one for my first cycle which was short and fairly mild. Nolva and Clomid were all I needed. This time around my cycle is heavier and longer so I'm going to Samui next weekend and scour the place for some Aromasin to have on hand just in case. I'm definitely no expert but I believe running the HCG while on cycle made PCT a breeze for me last time. As far as HCG goes though, it's definitely obtainable in Thailand, as I'm sure Aromasin and Dex are. Being in BKK you'll find it, you just have to keep looking. You know the Thai folks, if they can't get it, they will say no one can. I can post a pic of mine if you need. You know in the Land of Smiles a pictures worth a thousand words. Read and bookmark the thread by Swifto in the PCT section on HCG. All will be revealed regarding that...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, i think you may i missed my question from the other day.
> 
> I am 5 weeks into a course of hgh which i intend to use for 6 months. I'm also taking steriods using the sts regime throughout this time. Because of the cost of hgh, i can only afford to take 4ius ed. Now i know from research that i'm not going to see massive gains from this dose, but just really wanted to see how i respond. I also know that it can take upto 3 months to start seeing results from hgh. My question is, if it takes 3 months to start seeing results and say i decide after 3 months i wasn't happy with my results, so i wanted to start taking more, then does this mean that i have to wait another 3 months to start seeing results of the increased dose? *yes!* or will i see results sooner? And if so why?
> Many thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, previously you recommend me on a slingshot cycle. I've already plan to start around november but something come out on september. I need to undergo a training for work which gonna be physically demanding as in lots of cardio and strength training. Do you have any recommendation on what type of cycle i should go on before my slingshot cycle? I need something to help me alot on cardio and strength. I've been recommended by fellow forumer to cycle on, eq, var and a little of test. What do you think about that? Do have any other recommendations? *winstrol tabs and a little test would be a good option. For improved endurance-clenbuterol can help improve cardio as well as eq and deca.*
> thanks in advance ron.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> opinions on....versa gripps pro-series???


*good product!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> to ronnie (or other forumers),
> 
> my plans have been thwarted. Not sure yet if its good or bad. I was just about to start (per ronnie rowlands sling-shot program) an 8-week reload, 2-week deload using 500mgs of test-e (already bought), when my physician decided to put me on prop patches (5mgs/hr/day) changing out daily. I have to go back in 4 weeks for follow-up lab to see if my test, b-12, and d, levels are up within normal range, and then every 12 weeks thereafter.
> 
> For this initial 4 weeks i plan on doing just what the doc said. However, after that id like to squeeze in an 8-9 week test-e cycle on top of the daily patch followed by 2-3 weeks reload of the patch only before taking my next labs. My physician can not know about my extracurricular as use! (small town, family doctor, news speads fast)!*get off test-e 4 weeks prior to having lab work. If you are prone to having elevated hemocrit levels go give blood 1 week before lab work!* 
> other than low levels of test, b-12, and d, im a 49 y/o male in good shape actually! Started lifting 25+ yrs ago while in the corps and have been doing so since. I walk and hike a lot for cardio.
> 
> Questions:
>  can prop and e be used together? *yes! Very good combo.*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> nice article....ron...your wife can make it to the pros!!!


*yes, her work ethic and genetics are there for her age.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie,
> 
> i would really like your help please if you can give me some advice?
> I have read so much stuff on here and other places on internet and to be honest its driving me crazy...everyone has their personal opinions and says different things so i need help. *i recommend 20 week cycles not 12!*
> 
> right i am going to start a cycle:
> 
> Week 1 - 12 sus250 @ 1amp 2 x week (monday & thursday)
> 
> ...


above

----------


## [email protected]

Now that I have read all 42 pages, it's time to post. First of all I admire your patience because i have seen the same question repeated a million times (the PCT one!), I myself started to get mad when I saw it posted again and again while u, who has to answer it, remained calm! anyways, I have learned a lot thanks for sharing your knowledge with the board.

I still have a question though which I'm really surprised wasn't brought to this thread... Especially by those who have switched from the "usual" cycles of Test 10-12 weeks kickstarted by an oral...

My question is the following dear Ron: for the same individual, how would gains (kept post cycle) compare between a 12week 500mg Test E cycle kickstarted by 6 weeks of 35mg Dbol , and a slingshot cycle of this form:

Test E 500mg + Dbol 25mg 1st reload
Test E 250mg 1st deload
Test E 750mg + Dbol 50mg 2nd reload
Test E 250mg 2nd deload

Of course we are talking about the same individual, so we are assuming the same optimal diet and training regimen, as well as same pct... So all other factors ruled out, how would you compare the gains between these two cycles? I'm not waiting for exact numbers of course, which varies between individuals, hence why I asked about the same individual running both cycles. But a good estimate about the difference in gains would be great.

Thanks again! Also, great physique (upperbody especially) + your wife looks fabulous!

----------


## Old_usmcgrunt

> above


Excellent! Thanks so much Ronnie! I really appreciate your patience and sharing of your knowledge!

----------


## stylez520

how u doing ronnie im new to this site but i was wondering if u could help me out? my email is stylez520 at yahoo com anyone with legit info is welcome to send me an email itll take 2 minutes to send me an email i just need another legit site id appreciate it guys just send me your email and ill send my few questions asap thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am at the end of a test/winny cycle and have noticed signs of gyno. My nips have become sensitive recently, I have always had small lumps under them since I was a kid. They are not tender at all and have not increased in size. good that they have not increased in size!
> 
> Stopped using the winny four weeks ago and have been using test en and cyp with a small amount of equipose. to finish the cyle. Last week was the last injection, had a light workout week this week planning on starting pct tuesday (14 days from last injection). Last inject was 320mg en and 320mg cyp with 150mg equipose. Pct planned was hcg for 14 days, clomid for 14 days. I am planning on starting another 8 week cycle of en,cyp,equipose and possibly deca as soon as the pct is over. Up to 450mg of en, 450mg of cyp, 300mg of equipose and 300mg of deca. I will be adding 2ius ed of red top thanktropin as well to help with down time. Depending on reaction to the growth I may increase up to 4ius ed *go with 4ius ed*
> 
> My question is this, will this reverse the gyno? *I've never seen a complete reversal of full blown gyno unless one got off steroids completely* Should I run something else to help reverse it? *aromasin would be my first choice* And, if starting the next cycle, should I keep running something else to stop/reverse the gyno?* if the nipples continue to stay sensitive you could run arimidex at .025 mgs eod. if it gets really bad go with aromasin ed but aromasin will deter gains because its so strong* If so what?
> 
> 
> 
> I found the Slingshot Training System here a couple of weeks ago and decided it was exactly what I have been looking for. I am 36 yrs old, 6'2", 250lb around 12%bf. The plan is to prime/deload over the next couple of weeks and get ready for a big blast and to run reload/deload twice before a four week prime/deload and to continue this pattern of two reload/deload followed by a prime/deload for six complete revolutions. *no, you actually reload for 8 weeks then 2 deloads for 2 weeks then continue cycle until PCT*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> just don't buy your juice online. I bought anvar-10 online. Starting taking it, ate right, swam, and worked out like crazy. Lost some body fat, hardened what i had, and was happy. The thing is, the anvar-10 had nothing to do with it. Looking at the (now empty) bottle, i typed in the ingredients online. The first ingredient is the chemical name for serotonin. That's an enzyme that is secreted by your gut to help in digestion. The second ingredient is the chemical name for a b-vitamin. The third ingredient is the checmical name for another b-vitamin. The next ingredient is rice flour.
> 
> Don't get your as online. You'll get ripped off like me.


please do not post junk information in this thread!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron! Long time no talk. Just a quick q, i'm sure i already know the answer to this, but just double checking. Today i start pct, and i was originally going with hcg @ 1500iu eod for 2 weeks, along with nolva @ 40,40,20,20, but i did not run an ai on cycle, so i'm thinking on dropping the nolva? *i would try without the nolva unless gyno symptoms begin to appear during pct. No need in spending money on something if you can get by and use that money for more gear*. I saw you recommend an hcg only pct previously on this thread for those who did not run an ai on cycle, such as myself. However, i have read several articles on the importance of nolva for not only blocking estrogen, but also for helping your body get back up and running again. Is this just for those who don't use hcg in their pct? Or is there any benefit whatsoever in running both nolva and hcg during pct for someone who didn't use ai's while on, and has had virtually zero estrogen sides??? *i for one feel the advantages of using nolva during pct are not worth the money spent unless gyno appears. Time and time again i have seen people who are not prone to gyno (because these people don't produce excess estrogen) come back just fine without nolva.* thanks ron!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how u doing ronnie im new to this site but i was wondering if u could help me out? My email is stylez520 at yahoo com anyone with legit info is welcome to send me an email itll take 2 minutes to send me an email i just need another legit site id appreciate it guys just send me your email and ill send my few questions asap thanks


*you are not allowed to post this kind of question on the open forum!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> now that i have read all 42 pages, it's time to post. First of all i admire your patience because i have seen the same question repeated a million times (the pct one!), i myself started to get mad when i saw it posted again and again while u, who has to answer it, remained calm! Anyways, i have learned a lot thanks for sharing your knowledge with the board. *thank you for the kind words!*
> 
> i still have a question though which i'm really surprised wasn't brought to this thread... Especially by those who have switched from the "usual" cycles of test 10-12 weeks kickstarted by an oral...
> 
> My question is the following dear ron: For the same individual, how would gains (kept post cycle) compare between a 12week 500mg test e cycle kickstarted by 6 weeks of 35mg dbol , and a slingshot cycle of this form:
> 
> Test e 500mg + dbol 25mg 1st reload
> test e 250mg 1st deload
> test e 750mg + dbol 50mg 2nd reload
> ...


 above

----------


## JuliusPleaser

how many reloads and deloads can you do without ruining yourself

reload
deload
reload
deload

and PCT for a month?

then can u continue this again and so fourth...or do u stop for a while...basically how many reloads and deload blasts per year?...do u take a while off after you do say.2-3 in a year?

----------


## [email protected]

"the difference in gains would be about a 25 percent increase using slingshot compared to the standard 12 week cycle. Post cycle you can expect to maintain about 25% more as well with slingshot *but eventually gains will dissipate when you go off regardless of method used.*"
Is this true even if the weight achieved is still under the genetic max weight? Or is it only true if u surpass your genetic max? 
Thanks.

----------


## Archangel.

> above


Perfect! Just the answer I was looking for, thanks Ron. Here are a couple final pics of me at the end of my 20 week blast, hope you like em! I just want to say how grateful I am for all of your selfless advice. I learned SO much from you, I honestly could not have done this transformation without your help. I mean, it's such a CRAZY transformation, that I have countless people on here (and elsewhere) accusing me of outright lying about the time line, or just not believing it's the same person in the before and after pics I posted. IMO, there is no better compliment than people not even believing you're the same person. MUCH credit and thanks to you, Ron.

----------


## YoungBuck024

> above


Ronnie the tren is british dragons trenbolone Depot 100mg. Still keep the dosage at 300 mg a week even though its enthane?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well after reading a lot of this thread, i must say ronnie gives some good reasoning behind his concepts. I was going to do another 12 weeker, but i'll try this out.
> 
> How about this for my next cycle:
> 
> Reload (weeks 1-8)
> test e 750mg, deca 300mg, equipoise 400mg
> arimidex .25-.05 mg eod
> 
> deload (weeks 9-10)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how many reloads and deloads can you do without ruining yourself *honestly, no one knows! When it comes to the human body anything can happen as everyone is wired different. I can tell you i have seen no problems with 20 week cycles. So, if you want to play it safe stay with a reload/deload/reload/deload then pct and stay clean for 10 weeks (including pct time which last 2-4 weeks depending on whether or not hcg alone is used or anti-es are used). When anties/and or clomid are used do a 4 week pct. With hcg alone 2 weeks will work.* reload
> deload
> reload
> deload
> 
> and pct for a month? *yes!*
> then can u continue this again and so fourth...or do u stop for a while...basically how many reloads and deload blasts per year?...do u take a while off after you do say.2-3 in a year? *most competitors rarely go off-hence they reload and deload pretty much year round without ever coming completely off. It's the norm for recreational bodybuilders to do 20 weeks on and 6-10 weeks off. I would take 10 weeks off just to be safe.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> "the difference in gains would be about a 25 percent increase using slingshot compared to the standard 12 week cycle. Post cycle you can expect to maintain about 25% more as well with slingshot *but eventually gains will dissipate when you go off regardless of method used.*"
> is this true even if the weight achieved is still under the genetic max weight? Or is it only true if u surpass your genetic max? *only if you surpass your natural genetic potential will you lose muscle when coming off. If you use enough growth hormone when coming off you will maintain most, if not all, of your lean muscle mass gains (minus water weight and some strength) even if you have surpassed your genetic potential.*
> thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie the tren is british dragons trenbolone depot 100mg. Still keep the dosage at 300 mg a week even though its enthane?*3-400 per week is a good dosage. If you are a first time tren user stay with 300.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Perfect! Just the answer I was looking for, thanks Ron. Here are a couple final pics of me at the end of my 20 week blast, hope you like em! I just want to say how grateful I am for all of your selfless advice. I learned SO much from you, I honestly could not have done this transformation without your help. I mean, it's such a CRAZY transformation, that I have countless people on here (and elsewhere) accusing me of outright lying about the time line, or just not believing it's the same person in the before and after pics I posted. IMO, there is no better compliment than people not even believing you're the same person. MUCH credit and thanks to you, Ron.


I AM HAPPY TO SEE YOUR SUCCESS WITH SLINGSHOT TRAINING. I AM NOT SURPRISED IN THE LEAST BECAUSE I HAVE SEEN THESE KINDS OF TRANSFORMATIONS TIME AND TIME AGAIN. YOU FOLLOWED IT AS OUTLINED AND THE PICS ARE PROOF THAT IT WORKED AND WORKED WELL! 

*NOTE*: You will probably be interested in reading what a pro-bodybuilder has to say about Slingshot Training-
http://www.trickyjackson.com/training/

----------


## [email protected]

> above


I probably forgot to mention that this will be my first cycle so I really doubt I will surpass my genetic potential! Hence I will opt as a first cycle for the slingshot method, because the gains are noticeably larger! Thanks again Ron..

One more question, for the cycle i mentioned earlier
(Test e 500mg + dbol 25mg 1st reload
test e 250mg 1st deload
test e 750mg + dbol 50mg 2nd reload
test e 250mg 2nd deload)

When do most of the gains come? Is the 2nd reload/deload even comparable to the 1st one with respect to gains? And have you seen anyone suffering liver problems for going on dbol this much? (16 weeks out of 20!)

----------


## Archangel.

> I AM HAPPY TO SEE YOUR SUCCESS WITH SLINGSHOT TRAINING. I AM NOT SURPRISED IN THE LEAST BECAUSE I HAVE SEEN THESE KINDS OF TRANSFORMATIONS TIME AND TIME AGAIN. YOU FOLLOWED IT AS OUTLINED AND THE PICS ARE PROOF THAT IT WORKED AND WORKED WELL! 
> 
> *NOTE*: You will probably be interested in reading what a pro-bodybuilder has to say about Slingshot Training-
> http://www.trickyjackson.com/training/


Thanks for the compliments and the link, I will definitely read this!

----------


## Archangel.

> I AM HAPPY TO SEE YOUR SUCCESS WITH SLINGSHOT TRAINING. I AM NOT SURPRISED IN THE LEAST BECAUSE I HAVE SEEN THESE KINDS OF TRANSFORMATIONS TIME AND TIME AGAIN. YOU FOLLOWED IT AS OUTLINED AND THE PICS ARE PROOF THAT IT WORKED AND WORKED WELL! 
> 
> *NOTE*: You will probably be interested in reading what a pro-bodybuilder has to say about Slingshot Training-
> http://www.trickyjackson.com/training/


Just read it, great article and testament to your STS! When is the book available!?

----------


## YoungBuck024

> above


ok koo. Yo ronnie there r not to many bodybuilders at my gym with your experience. I have some questions about traing abs and chest. how many times can u work your abs per week to keep the best mass gains? and which finger do u put around the ring on the bar when u do bench press to get the best overall gains? Thanks Ronnie

----------


## Yellow

> how many reloads and deloads can you do without ruining yourself *honestly, no one knows! When it comes to the human body anything can happen as everyone is wired different. I can tell you i have seen no problems with 20 week cycles. So, if you want to play it safe stay with a reload/deload/reload/deload then pct and stay clean for 10 weeks (including pct time which last 2-4 weeks depending on whether or not hcg alone is used or anti-es are used). When anties/and or clomid are used do a 4 week pct. With hcg alone 2 weeks will work.* reload
> deload
> reload
> deload
> 
> and pct for a month? *yes!*
> then can u continue this again and so fourth...or do u stop for a while...basically how many reloads and deload blasts per year?...do u take a while off after you do say.2-3 in a year? *most competitors rarely go off-hence they reload and deload pretty much year round without ever coming completely off. It's the norm for recreational bodybuilders to do 20 weeks on and 6-10 weeks off. I would take 10 weeks off just to be safe.* 
> 
> *above*


Hi Ron,

What do you think about 30 weeks slingshot cycle then 10 weeks OFF recurred?
Since I want kids but I compete too...
Is it a good way to go?

FYI, I always take HCG 250IU twice a week during reload, then do 4 weeks PCT consists of clomid and nolva.
week 1-8 : 250IU HCG twice a week
week 9-10 : OFF from HCG
Week 11-18 : 250IU HCG twice a week
week 19-20 : OFF from HCG
Week 21-28 : 250IU HCG twice a week
Week 29-30 : OFF from HCG
Week 31-34 : PCT
Week 35-40 : stay OFF (natural)
then recommence again....

Many thanks for the helps and advices, Ron...
God Bless u and your fam...

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> above





> above


Thanks so much for taking the time to review my cycle & PCT.

I was thinking of dropping the EQ, but keeping the rest the same (It's my 2nd cycle.)

What would the dose/frequency of the arimidex be for PCT in place of Nolv?

My last cycle of Test E only was amazing, but two months after my PCT now, I'm back to where I started. Deca is supposed to retain some gains more so than Test alone? I want to avoid yo-yo'ing as much as possible but not be on TRT. I read the thread quoted above where you say HGH will help you retain gains. What does that regimen look like? Also, it's extremely expensive, I looked up the price for Jintropin. I don't think I can afford it right now  :Smilie: . What about IGF-1,2, MGF, GHRP, when would you want to take any of this?

Also I wish I could quote with vBulletin and select just the portion that's relevant, instead of the entire message, lengthening the thread unnecessarily. I could just ctrl-c, ctrl-v and use quote tags, but I haven't figured out how to keep the formatting. I only ask, because you seem to have a handle on it, as you mark up other people's replies. Wow, it just links to the quoted messages. Is that because I used multi-quote?

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, at what point do you think a tolerance is built up to certain aas?
thankyou

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> Hi Ron,
> 
> What do you think about 30 weeks slingshot cycle then 10 weeks OFF recurred?
> Since I want kids but I compete too...
> Is it a good way to go?
> 
> FYI, I always take HCG 250IU twice a week during reload, then do 4 weeks PCT consists of clomid and nolva.
> week 1-8 : 250IU HCG twice a week
> week 9-10 : OFF from HCG
> ...


I'm sure Ronnie is going to answer this anyway, but I just asked the same question and he told me to only use that 250i.u. x 2, 500i.u./wk regimen for the 2nd reload. Probably to reduce chance of gyno.

----------


## murad

hey Ronnie i am going to go on sas 250 and deca 200 for 12 weeks cycle. i got told 1 mil of deca and 2 mils of sas thats each week i put in ist a good idea? and after when you get off the steroids ist truu that your muscles go back they way they wear?

thanks Ronnie

----------


## Yellow

> I'm sure Ronnie is going to answer this anyway, but I just asked the same question and he told me to only use that 250i.u. x 2, 500i.u./wk regimen for the 2nd reload. Probably to reduce chance of gyno.


I'm not questioning the HCG method.
My method (250IU twice per week during cycle) has always worked well for me for years...

My concern is 30 weeks slingshot cycle with 10 weeks OFF recurred rather than staying on forever. Since I want kids in the future, but I compete too..

----------


## meat&2veg

Thanks Ronnie,

You added your answers to my questions (see below). I am confused...You have put do a 20 week cycle not 12, why? I thought you recommended 8 week cycles???

i would really like your help please if you can give me some advice?
I have read so much stuff on here and other places on internet and to be honest its driving me crazy...everyone has their personal opinions and says different things so i need help. i recommend 20 week cycles not 12!

right i am going to start a cycle:

Week 1 - 12 sus250 @ 1amp 2 x week (monday & thursday)

week 6 - 12 stanozolol @ 50/60mg ed

i will then wait 18 days after last shot, then for pct: (is 18 days right amount of time?)
clomid: 100/50/50/50/25
nolvadex : 40/40/20/20/20

i live in thailand and have been trying to get arimidex but so far, no joy...i was going to take .25 ed from week 1 - week 12.
(is this necessary???). not unless you are having gyno pain. Taking anti-es would be a foolish thing to do imo.
If it is and i can not get it what else would you suggest/recommend?

How much should i take and when?

Also the other main and big question is hcg !
Do i need it with the cycle i am going to take??? it's a personal decision as to whether or not to take 500 per week on cycle or 1500-2500 eod for two weeks post cycle. For a first timer i would suggest doing it after cycle as this will lessen estrogen build up and lessen chances of getting gyno!

i personally think i do, but again i do not know how much i should take and when? post cycle (1 week after last shot )do 1500-2500 eod for two weeks.
again i have tried to buy this and have no joy so i am going to see a doctor so need to know how much i need if i can get it from him.

So a quick re-cap:

I need your help with what ai i need and how much and when i should take it? (can i just run nolva if i start to feel any problems or can i just run 10mg ed from start to end of cycle. if you have arimidex you can run it at .25mgs eod. If gyno flares up try .05mgs ed then reduce to eod. Aromasin is even better at 2.5 mgs per day because it's stronger but it may not be needed.and the hcg...again when, how much, start & stop? above
thanks very much for your help in advance.

----------


## airguard0909

seems like he did take a class or two. thats alot of info.

----------


## B-E-Z

Great article Ronnie. appreciate your effort. im a male of 22 years old weighing 176 lbs. im good built. I know many people that are on steroids but i want to take them properly so i thought based on your experience you could help me out. based on some research im thinking of beginning a first steroid cycle which includes:

T-enanthate 
Parabolan 
Deca 

including arimidex , nolvadex , clomid, HCG for pct <<< which of these are best nd when should i take them?

might go for G.H later on for the next cycle.

i want to know the above is a good combo or not. and also in what doses should i take them?

peace
Peace

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ronnie,

I got a few questions about clenbuterol .
10-15 years ago it was said that clen will help in burning fat (thermogenic abilities) and also will help to build muscles due to its anti-catabol effect.

now, studies say that there is no not much or no anti-catabol effects at all.

What is your opinion regarding fat loss and the anti-catabol effects.

Would be a good idea to take during your pct?

thank you!

----------


## farhan naz

Some excellent information for everyone to learn from 
here...Thnx 4 Every one...

----------


## scotimus

looks like this thread is getting more popular by the day. welcome newbies...be sure to read all the stickies and follow the board rules as this is a very strict board for information purposes only.


anyway ron, i have a sts plan and a few questions id like to present

Ill start off by saying i DO NOT want to have any more kids(my 1 angel is enough for us) and i do not fear the possible trt in the future as i will continue down this path for as long as i can lift anyway(im 28). i was wondering what you thought about this.....

reload 1
30mg dbol wks 1-4
500mg/wk test cyp wks 1-8
450mg/wk deca wks 1-8

deload 1 
250mg test cyp wks 9-10

reload 2
500mg test cyp wks 11-18
300mg tren e weeks 11-18

delaod 2 
test cyp 250mg/wk wks 19-20

come off of 10 weeks, pct with hcg ,clom+torem....

is this too ridiculous? is the deca then tren too much? i would really just like to do this because i would like to gain a bunch of mass in the first 10 weeks then possibly lower cals a bit and shred up the last 10 weeks. i mean of course thats everyones goal to be shredded but is this cycle too crazy?

if its too much i could just do test and dbol for the first reload and then test and deca or tren for the second....

this will only be my second cycle and first with 19-nor's but i will have AIs and prolactin inhibitors on hand. actually i plan to run exemstane all the way through as it will keep down bloat and as swifto has said before,could help with acne as i got it bad from last cycle. thanks ron

----------


## adlyn

> above


Hey Ron, you mentioned to stack winstrol tabs with Clen for strength and endurance. What kind of dosage am I looking at? 2nd think is, can I use injectable winstrol? How's the dosage with clen? One more thing, I'm only going to cycle this about 8 to 10 week only. Then I'll stop for about a month or so, then I will start my slingshot cycle. Should I do pct before slingshot cycle?

Thanks in advance Ron

----------


## tommymeade5

hey ronnie i have a few questions for you... which steroids is safest and cheapest? (i was thinking about purchasing winni-v or d-bol in tablet forms because i have read that they are very safe and they are also in my price range) how do i go about taking these tablets one before and one after, or both before? also i heard that you get bloating from the use of steroids and i just want to get bigger lean muscle and keep my six pack. right now i take creatine and i have not been having any results i dont do much cardio like i should and i dont want to deal with needles because the thought of it scares me so if you could please help me out i would be very very thankful... 

p.s. if you cant tell me which type of steroids to you can you tell me how to use it and how to stay away from the bloating as much as possible because those are my 2 biggest concerns

----------


## ronniii

hey can someone tell is it troo if you finish your cycle that will lose wight?

----------


## The Titan99

Hy Ron, I know you advise to stop the protein powder and creatine during the prime. I'm starting my deload today and was wondering, as long as I'm cutting my protein by half, should I still be using the powder? Also wondering, since I need to drop some fat, what's the most you would do cardio-wise?

----------


## ricky23

ronnie, what are your experiences with mst (Methyl Trienolone) 
thankyou

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> hey ronnie i have a few questions for you... which steroids is safest and cheapest? (i was thinking about purchasing winni-v or d-bol in tablet forms because i have read that they are very safe and they are also in my price range) how do i go about taking these tablets one before and one after, or both before? also i heard that you get bloating from the use of steroids and i just want to get bigger lean muscle and keep my six pack. right now i take creatine and i have not been having any results i dont do much cardio like i should and i dont want to deal with needles because the thought of it scares me so if you could please help me out i would be very very thankful... 
> 
> p.s. if you cant tell me which type of steroids to you can you tell me how to use it and how to stay away from the bloating as much as possible because those are my 2 biggest concerns


One four letter word. FAKE. 




> ronnie, what are your experiences with mst (Methyl Trienolone) 
> thankyou


Sounds like it makes you crap out your liver.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I probably forgot to mention that this will be my first cycle so I really doubt I will surpass my genetic potential! Hence I will opt as a first cycle for the slingshot method, because the gains are noticeably larger! Thanks again Ron..
> 
> One more question, for the cycle i mentioned earlier
> (Test e 500mg + dbol 25mg 1st reload
> test e 250mg 1st deload
> test e 750mg + dbol 50mg 2nd reload
> test e 250mg 2nd deload)
> 
> When do most of the gains come? Is the 2nd reload/deload even comparable to the 1st one with respect to gains? And have you seen anyone suffering liver problems for going on dbol this much? (16 weeks out of 20!) *Okay then, you do not need d-bol for a first cycle! Use test-e or test-c only. Keep it as you have it minus the d-bol. The first reload is going to be better in terms of gaining strength and weight but the second 8 week reload will harden your musculature and cause the gains to be more permanent. I have known of some people to get elevated liver enzmes with 16 weeks of d-bol usages but they return to normal 4-8 weeks later when they go off.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Just read it, great article and testament to your STS! When is the book available!?


It's still coming but due to my heavy work schedule it's taking longer than expected. These 12 hour shifts at the gym are tough but very rewarding!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok koo. Yo ronnie there r not to many bodybuilders at my gym with your experience. I have some questions about traing abs and chest. How many times can u work your abs per week to keep the best mass gains? *once or twice a week is optimal for abs. I have found that if you use do weighted crunches and reverse crunches on a decline bench once a week is perfect. Once a week is optimal for chest*.and which finger do u put around the ring on the bar when u do bench press to get the best overall gains? *i put the ring in the middle of my hand on declines and on the outside of my hand on the ring during inclines.* thanks ronnie


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Yellow;5340483]Hi Ron,

What do you think about 30 weeks slingshot cycle then 10 weeks OFF recurred?
Since I want kids but I compete too...
Is it a good way to go?

FYI, I always take HCG 250IU twice a week during reload, then do 4 weeks PCT consists of clomid and nolva.
week 1-8 : 250IU HCG twice a week
week 9-10 : OFF from HCG
Week 11-18 : 250IU HCG twice a week
week 19-20 : OFF from HCG
Week 21-28 : 250IU HCG twice a week
Week 29-30 : OFF from HCG *(continue hcg here)*
Week 31-34 : PCT
Week 35-40 : stay OFF (natural)
then recommence again....

Many thanks for the helps and advices, Ron...
God Bless u and your fam...*Looks pretty good! [/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=SomeRandomGuy;5341108]Thanks so much for taking the time to review my cycle & PCT.

I was thinking of dropping the EQ, but keeping the rest the same (It's my 2nd cycle.)

What would the dose/frequency of the arimidex be for PCT in place of Nolv? *.05 mgs per day for 3-4 weeks.*
My last cycle of Test E only was amazing, but two months after my PCT now, I'm back to where I started. Deca is supposed to retain some gains more so than Test alone? *NO, IT'S A MYTH! ALL STEROIDS PRIMARILY ACTIVATE THE SAME RECEPTOR SO STACKING OR CHANGING COMPOUNDS IS REDUNDANT FOR THE MOST PART. THE ADVANTAGE OF STACKING CAN BE LESS SIDES BUT FOR SOME PEOPLE THEY DO BETTER USING MORE TEST MIXING VARIOUS ESTERS. MIXING FAST ACTING TEST ESTERS WITH SLOW ACTING TEST ESTERS OR FAST ACTING ORALS WITH SLOW ACTING TEST ESTERS CAN PROVIDE SOME ADVANTAGE BUT FOR THE MOST PART IT BOILS DOWN TO THE TOTAL DOSAGES USED. IN OTHER WORDS, 2 GRAMS OF TEST CAN BUILD JUST AS MUCH MUSCLE AS 1000 MGS OF TEST WEEKLY AND 50 MGS OF D-BOL DAILY. YOU LOSE MORE WATER WEIGHT WITH SOME STEROIDS WHEN YOU COME OFF BUT GAINS MAINTAINED POST CYCLE ARE THE SAME WHETHER ITS TREN, DECA, TEST OR D-BOL THAT'S USED.* I want to avoid yo-yo'ing as much as possible but not be on TRT. I read the thread quoted above where you say HGH will help you retain gains. What does that regimen look like? *Well, if you take 8 ius of brand name GH starting 4 weeks before going off and throughout your off period you will maintain most of your gains.* and Also, it's extremely expensive, I looked up the price for Jintropin. I don't think I can afford it right now  :Smilie: . *That's
the problems for most of us!* What about IGF-1,2, MGF, GHRP, when would you want to take any of this? *I WOULD JUST TAKE BRAND NAME GH!*
Also I wish I could quote with vBulletin and select just the portion that's relevant, instead of the entire message, lengthening the thread unnecessarily. I could just ctrl-c, ctrl-v and use quote tags, but I haven't figured out how to keep the formatting. I only ask, because you seem to have a handle on it, as you mark up other people's replies. Wow, it just links to the quoted messages. Is that because I used multi-quote? *I REALLY CAN'T ANSWER THAT QUESTION! [/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> i got a few questions about clenbuterol .
> 10-15 years ago it was said that clen will help in burning fat (thermogenic abilities) and also will help to build muscles due to its anti-catabol effect.
> 
> Now, studies say that there is no not much or no anti-catabol effects at all.
> 
> What is your opinion regarding fat loss and the anti-catabol effects. *it heats up the body so it does cause fat loss but i do not think it prevents muscle loss.*would be a good idea to take during your pct? *only to keep body fat levels down not for muscle mass preservation.*
> thank you!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=scotimus;5342487]looks like this thread is getting more popular by the day. welcome newbies...be sure to read all the stickies and follow the board rules as this is a very strict board for information purposes only.


anyway ron, i have a sts plan and a few questions id like to present

Ill start off by saying i DO NOT want to have any more kids(my 1 angel is enough for us) and i do not fear the possible trt in the future as i will continue down this path for as long as i can lift anyway(im 28). i was wondering what you thought about this.....

reload 1
30mg dbol wks 1-4
500mg/wk test cyp wks 1-8 *(increase test to 750 mgs)*
450mg/wk deca wks 1-8 (decrease deca to 200 mgs MAXper week so you can still have a sex drive). If it were me I would not use deca. I disklike both deca and eq!!! *(IT'S BETTER TO RUN MORE TEST AND LESS OR NO DECA AS TEST IS MORE EFECTIVE, SAFER AND GOOD FOR THE LIBIDO. A LITTLE DECA HELPS WITH JOINT/TENDON LUBRICATION BUT NOT NEARLY AS GOOD AS TEST IMO BECAUSE IT CAN TAKE AWAY YOUR SEX DRIVE COMPLETELY. THAT'S WHY I THINK DECA IS BEST LEFT FOR DIETING DOWN FOR A SHOW WHEN WINSTROL IS BEING USED AND LESS WATER/FAT IS THERE TO CUSHION THE JOINTS. PLUS YOUR SEX DRIVE DECREASES DURING THAT TIME ANYWAYS SO IT DOES NOT MATTER. )* 
deload 1 
250mg test cyp wks 9-10

reload 2
500mg test cyp wks 11-18 
300mg tren e weeks 11-18 
delaod 2 
test cyp 250mg/wk wks 19-20

come off of 10 weeks, pct with hcg ,clom+torem....

is this too ridiculous? *NO!* is the deca then tren too much? *ONLY THE DECA.* i would really just like to do this because i would like to gain a bunch of mass in the first 10 weeks then possibly lower cals a bit and shred up the last 10 weeks. i mean of course thats everyones goal to be shredded but is this cycle too crazy? *I CRITQUED YOUR CYCLE WITH THIS IN MIND!*

if its too much i could just do test and dbol for the first reload and then test and deca or tren for the second....*DO NOT MIX TREN AND DECA IF YOU WANT A SEX LIFE AS PROLACTIN LEVELS WILL SKY ROCKET!*

this will only be my second cycle and first with 19-nor's but i will have AIs and prolactin inhibitors on hand. actually i plan to run exemstane all the way through as it will keep down bloat and as swifto has said before,could help with acne as i got it bad from last cycle. thanks ron *YOU'LL STILL GET ACNE, ESPECIALLY WITH TREN BUT KEEP ANTI-ES ON HAND IF NEEDED. IT'S BEST TO NOT USE ANTI-ES AS THEY HAVE A LOT OF SIDE EFFECTS AND HINDER GAINS. ESTROGEN IS NEEDED TO MAKE MUSCLE/STRENGTH GAINS AND HAVE A STRONG LIBIDO. WHY TAKE STEROIDS IF IT'S NOT GOING TO IMPROVE THE QUALITY OF YOUR LIFE?! HAVING A BETTER SEX LIFE IS TOP PRIORITY IN MY BOOK![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, you mentioned to stack winstrol tabs with clen for strength and endurance. What kind of dosage am i looking at? *50 mgs per day in tabs or 100 mgs per day in injectable form*. 2nd think is, can i use injectable winstrol? *yes at 100 mgs per day.* how's the dosage with clen? *start at 20 mgs per day and increase by 20 mgs every 2 weeks. Stop clen after 8 weeks of usage!* one more thing, i'm only going to cycle this about 8 to 10 week only. Then i'll stop for about a month or so, then i will start my slingshot cycle. Should i do pct before slingshot cycle? *if you are not going to bridge then you should pct.*
> thanks in advance ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, at what point do you think a tolerance is built up to certain aas?
> thankyou


I do not think you build up a tolerance to certain steroids, but I do believe your body adapts to specific dosages and myostatin levels increase to a point gains stop.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, what are your experiences with mst (Methyl Trienolone) 
> thankyou


I've never taken it and never will but I have known those who went against my advice and still used it anyways. They developed very nasty attitudes, gained strength and had elevated heart rates. Those who did have blood work done after their cycle of metribolone had major elevated liver enzymes. 

My advice to you is never take this stuff as it can ruin your liver in short order and cause potential heart problems. One of our vets (T-mos) had a heart attack while experiementing with high doses. Here's the link to his thread- http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=398540

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hy Ron, I know you advise to stop the protein powder and creatine during the prime. I'm starting my deload today and was wondering, as long as I'm cutting my protein by half, should I still be using the powder? *It's not neccesary!* Also wondering, since I need to drop some fat, what's the most you would do cardio-wise? *6 days per week for 30 minutes each session.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey can someone tell is it troo if you finish your cycle that will lose wight?


*you lose some water weight and if you go past your genetic potential some muscle weight, eventually.*

----------


## ricky23

> I've never taken it and never will but I have known those who went against my advice and still used it anyways. They developed very nasty attitudes, gained strength and had elevated heart rates. Those who did have blood work done after their cycle of metribolone had major elevated liver enzymes. 
> 
> My advice to you is never take this stuff as it can ruin your liver in short order and cause potential heart problems. One of our vets (T-mos) had a heart attack while experiementing with high doses. Here's the link to his thread- http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=398540


thankyou ronnie,
r.i.p T-mos

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie i have a few questions for you... Which steroids is safest and cheapest? *test-e or test-c. Sustaon is great as well.(*i was thinking about purchasing winni-v or d-bol in tablet forms because i have read that they are very safe *not as safe as test because they are much harder on the liver and heart!* and they are also in my price range) how do i go about taking these tablets one before and one after, or both before? *do not understand question!?* also i heard that you get bloating from the use of steroids and i just want to get bigger lean muscle and keep my six pack. Right now i take creatine and i have not been having any results i dont do much cardio like i should and i dont want to deal with needles because the thought of it scares me so if you could please help me out i would be very very thankful...*d-bol cause bloat just like test because of estrogen conversion. Run 50 mgs of winstrol per day in tablet form for 8 weeks. That will keep you water retention free.* 
> 
> p.s. If you cant tell me which type of steroids to you can you tell me how to use it and how to stay away from the bloating as much as possible because those are my 2 biggest concerns


above

----------


## adlyn

Quote:
Originally Posted by adlyn 
hey ron, you mentioned to stack winstrol tabs with clen for strength and endurance. What kind of dosage am i looking at? *50 mgs per day in tabs or 100 mgs per day in injectable form*. 2nd think is, can i use injectable winstrol? *yes at 100 mgs per day*. how's the dosage with clen? *start at 20 mgs per day and increase by 20 mgs every 2 weeks*. *Stop clen after 8 weeks of usage!* one more thing, i'm only going to cycle this about 8 to 10 week only. Then i'll stop for about a month or so, then i will start my slingshot cycle. Should i do pct before slingshot cycle? *if you are not going to bridge then you should pct.*
thanks in advance ron
above

*Thanks Ron for the reply. So to summarize:

1-8 week: 100mgs of winstrol everyday

1-2week: 20mgs of clen
3-4week: 40mgs of clen
5-6week: 60mgs of clen
7-8week 80mgs of clen

Question is, is it alright for me to stay on clen for everyday till the 8th week? The last time I cycle on clen was, 2days on 2days off. For the winstrol, total for 1week is 700mgs? Anyway the clen should it be on mgs or mcg basis?*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> quote:
> Originally posted by adlyn 
> hey ron, you mentioned to stack winstrol tabs with clen for strength and endurance. What kind of dosage am i looking at? *50 mgs per day in tabs or 100 mgs per day in injectable form*. 2nd think is, can i use injectable winstrol? *yes at 100 mgs per day*. How's the dosage with clen? *start at 20 mgs per day and increase by 20 mgs every 2 weeks*. *stop clen after 8 weeks of usage!* one more thing, i'm only going to cycle this about 8 to 10 week only. Then i'll stop for about a month or so, then i will start my slingshot cycle. Should i do pct before slingshot cycle? *if you are not going to bridge then you should pct.*
> thanks in advance ron
> above
> 
> [b]_thanks ron for the reply. So to summarize:
> 
> 1-8 week: 100mgs of winstrol everyday
> ...


[/above

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
What do you know about Saw Palmetto for use in preventing hair loss caused by DHT?
It's supposed to block DHT from the scalp.
Can it hinder gains from a cycle during this process?
Do you know whar dosage should be taken?
Is there anything else I should know about before trying it?
I will be using it with Minoxidil & Nizoral btw.

----------


## adlyn

> [/above


Thank you Ron for spending your time replying my question.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> What do you know about Saw Palmetto for use in preventing hair loss caused by DHT? *It won't work. Only pharmaceutical drugs can work.*
> It's supposed to block DHT from the scalp.
> Can it hinder gains from a cycle during this process?
> Do you know whar dosage should be taken? *sorry but no I do not because it is not effective at any dosage.*
> Is there anything else I should know about before trying it?
> I will be using it with Minoxidil & Nizoral btw. *Nizoral does not work either!*


above

----------


## Archangel.

> It's still coming but due to my heavy work schedule it's taking longer than expected. These 12 hour shifts at the gym are tough but very rewarding!


Well, I look forward to it when it comes out. Just wanted to give you a heads up on my current status. I'm currently almost at the end of my 2 week PCT of HCG only dosed @ 1500iu EOD, and I'm feeling GREAT! I barely even notice I'm not running test anymore, if at all, so the HCG only PCT must be doing a good job. I haven't lost any strength whatsoever, but I am down about 2-3 pounds, which I assume is water weight. I opted out on the nolva because I experience ZERO estrogen sides, and I opted out on the clomid because of everything you've written regarding it's negative side effects. I'm just curious if you have any thoughts, or any input for me regarding everything I mentioned here?

P.S. I'm going to get blood work done 2 weeks after PCT, is this right???

Overall, I'm extremely thrilled with your STS system, and I have opted to switch over to the twice a week/lower volume training option of STS for my third reload/deload period of 10 weeks while I go all natty.

----------


## delta1111

> [/B]above


Many thanks Ronnie.

----------


## ColdShot

Hi Ronnie!
i read your protocol and find it quite enlighting....
short question:
what about long esters compunds that are supposed to take longer to act.
In my case: BOLDENONE 
I've been always told and I read almost everywhere that 8 weeks with boldenone will show little to nothing and everybody advises to stick to it for AT LEAST 12 to 14 weeks to see noticeble results...
should I consider a 8+2+8 for Boldenone as well?
I'm thinking of a Boldenone(500/w)+TestE(500week) cycle with some 4 or 5 weeks D-bol kick-in at start
Thanks a lot!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

More evidence showing that arimidex can destroy your joints!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...36#post5349336

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well, i look forward to it when it comes out. Just wanted to give you a heads up on my current status. I'm currently almost at the end of my 2 week pct of hcg only dosed @ 1500iu eod, and i'm feeling great! I barely even notice i'm not running test anymore, if at all, so the hcg only pct must be doing a good job. *good to hear!* i haven't lost any strength whatsoever, but i am down about 2-3 pounds, which i assume is water weight. *yes!* i opted out on the nolva because i experience zero estrogen sides, and i opted out on the clomid because of everything you've written regarding it's negative side effects. I'm just curious if you have any thoughts, or any input for me regarding everything i mentioned here? *you did it right!*
> 
> p.s. I'm going to get blood work done 2 weeks after pct, is this right??? *i'd wait 4 weeks post pct.*
> overall, i'm extremely thrilled with your sts system, and i have opted to switch over to the twice a week/lower volume training option of sts for my third reload/deload period of 10 weeks while i go all natty.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie!
> I read your protocol and find it quite enlighting....
> Short question:
> What about long esters compunds that are supposed to take longer to act.
> In my case: Boldenone 
> i've been always told and i read almost everywhere that 8 weeks with boldenone will show little to nothing and everybody advises to stick to it for at least 12 to 14 weeks to see noticeble results...*you'll see gains with eq just as fast as test-e. The active life OF EQ is around 1 week. However, it takes around 12 weeks for the blood to really thicken while using eq and that's the confusion! They are getting vascualarity mixed up with muscle growth and those two are not one in the same. EQ is very weak and provides little muscle growth IMO. I would just run more test!*Should i consider a 8+2+8 for boldenone as well? *I would only run the eq 8 weeks at a time, it at all, during reloads because increasing the thickness of your blood too much can creates high blood pressure and possible stroke. Stay well hydrated while using eq.* I'm thinking of a boldenone(500/w)+teste(500week) cycle with some 4 or 5 weeks d-bol kick-in at start that will work.*yes! but, test and the d-bol would work even better.[*b][/b]above
> thanks a lot!


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

best stack for strength????

----------


## V8Assassin

Thanks for the answer Ronnie. I finished the four week pct with nolva/clomid. Feeling great and the gyno is completely under control. No senstitivity and noticable size difference in small knot as well as much less water retention on chest. 

Getting ready to start 20 week cycle to look like this:

wks 1-8
420mg test ent/420mg test cyp/600mg deca 

wks 9-10
1500iu hcg 

wks 11-18
1gram test e/300mg deca

I have plenty of hcg on hand as well as adex, nolva and clomid. I would really like to stay away from the adex and rely on the nolva to control any signs of gyno. Would it be best to take something like 20mg of nolva eod from day one or just stay off the AI's unless needed and then go to the adex at .25 - .50 mg eod? 

Also, it's permissable I would like to post some pics and get your opinion.


edit: forgot to add, will be starting 2ius ed of red top next week for four weeks, then go to 3ius ed for 2 weeks, and up to 4ius ed for the next 10.5 months as long as side effects are tolerable at 4ius ed.

----------


## The Titan99

I and having some elbow/lower biceps pain the last week or so. I can also work through it but it really hurts when I turn my wrist to the inside (checking the time on my watch) or during the rotation on a Zottman curl-type movement. Through trial and error I've narrowed the aggravation of the injury down to hammer curls and possibly bent over over hand grip rows. I'm one week into my deload and it seems to get better in the periods between these two exercises. Would you suggest cutting out hammers for a week? For biceps I'm currently doing 4 sets of spider curls 3 sets of preacher curls and 3 sets of hammers (deloads I'm doing 2,2,2). Would you add a set to each of the others? Thanks a lot in advance Ron.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Thought of something that could make Sling Shot more effective...

I was thinking the other day, since STS deloads and reloads phases are about 10 weeks for the first half and 10 weeks for the second, the first half being 2.5 months as with the second half...

Would you think it would be more beneficial to FURTHER sling shot into a growth phase by changing your workout during phase 2??? or even adding an extra set or 2 to each excersize...

for example, i am only doing 9 sets for chest, triceps, bicep, shoulders and im doing 14 sets for back at 12 sets for legs (legs are split on two diff days)...my body has responded VERY VERY well to this type of training because I take about 2 mins break between each set, increase weight and really push to the good failure doing straight sets... so lets say with the new RELOAD phase to i increase each body part set by 2-3 sets...i was thinking this would add more change as well...what are ur thoughts on this?

I will be trying this because i think it makes sense being that you should change your workout every couple of months, so i was thinking, not only are u sling shoting your results by increasing your dosages in phase 2, by doing this i believe you FURTHER shocking your muscles into forced growth with new excersizes

what are your thoughts on this? makes sense to me

by the way im on week 6, eating 8 meals a day and I'm looking/feeling great, can't wait to deload LOL then reload  :Smilie:

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ronnie,

I started my second reload 2 weeks ago (with 700mg TE/week). Due to shoulder problems I have to rest for at least 2 weeks. I thought I just decrease test to 250mg/week during the rest and start new with the second reload after my shoulders are better. Is this a good idea?

Another question. Do you think it is ok to inject 500mg test e5d (so a total of 700mg/week) or should I reduce the intervall to let say 300mg e3d. Would every 5 days ok or is the interval to long for a minimum of side effects?

Many thanks!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

more opinions... on bi a post on promuscle please ron!!!

"Pros have got their diet, training (health for the most part) and rest up to a standard that works for them perfectly, but they are only the size they are due to the drugs they take. Don't beleive the crap from anyone, that they are not, even from the 'in the know' people that are on this board. Those very same people for the most part have used/use extremely higher dosages than what they preach. Why do they preach the low dosages? - various personal agendas.

Reality is that as a rule, 1g per week of test non stop year round is the 'off' time for the pros. Gear is added as it's obtained - no real detailed cycles as such. As long as they take the high dosages of gear, they'll grow (as long as the diet, training, health and sleep is up to scratch as mentioned previously).

Several grams of test per week, several grams of anabolics per week, up to 2g/week of tren , a shit load of orals, insulin several times a day year round, GH as much as can be afforded - 15 to 30IU/day, etc.

BUT, pros have the genetics to have their bodies accept the gear, and generally not get sick on it. 

And ancilliary use is huge - liver aids to the max, anti-e's, dht blockers, cardio supps, cholesterol supps, etc.

Still, most of them are complete wrecks. They can't control bodily functions, 
they pass out from walking a flight of stairs, they get drenched in sweat from tying their shoelaces. Gyno, baldness, dry skin, gout, excess bodily hair, acne, etc are ALL existant in virtually all of them.

It is not a healthy sport, drug use is ENORMOUS, but to ignore it and to preach otherwise is pathetic and not what this site is about."

big a

----------


## Yellow

> Originally Posted by Yellow
> 
> 
> Hi Ron,
> 
> What do you think about 30 weeks slingshot cycle then 10 weeks OFF recurred?
> Since I want kids but I compete too...
> Is it a good way to go?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice & help, ron..

BTW I still don't understand what you mean by " Week 29-30 (continue hcg here) "
I plan to use HCG during 30 weeks slingshot cycle and then get PCT for week 31-34 with clomid+nolva. Is that ok?
Or you still recommended me using HCG in the first 2 weeks of PCT?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I've been experiencing computer problems. Finally got back on line today. Will work on everyone's questions soon. Sorry for the delay!

Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> best stack for strength????


*test and anadrol or test and d-bol. Tren is also a good addition for some but it affects a lot of peoples breathing so much they cannot get in a good leg or back workout..deca is a good add-on as far as joint support is concerned from heavy lifting.*

----------


## fozzy02

Ronnie, im starting a cycle with tren and test cyp.. couple qustions for you about your 8week load and reload. 

1. how often or when should i start using arimidex and how much? i have liquid form.

2. also at the end of the 8 weeks and the other 2 weeks you say to stay off the anaobolics, what should i be taking during these 2 weeks until i start up again?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the answer ronnie. I finished the four week pct with nolva/clomid. Feeling great and the gyno is completely under control. No senstitivity and noticable size difference in small knot as well as much less water retention on chest. 
> 
> Getting ready to start 20 week cycle to look like this:
> 
> Wks 1-8
> 420mg test ent/420mg test cyp/600mg deca 
> 
> wks 9-10
> 1500iu hcg 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I and having some elbow/lower biceps pain the last week or so. I can also work through it but it really hurts when I turn my wrist to the inside (checking the time on my watch) or during the rotation on a Zottman curl-type movement. Through trial and error I've narrowed the aggravation of the injury down to hammer curls and possibly bent over over hand grip rows. *I CAN NO LONGER DO HAMMER CURLS DUE TO THIS VERY THING. I WOULD USE CABLES "ONLY" FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS AT 12-15 REPS PER SET TO ALLOW THE TENDON TO HEAL. USE ANTI-INFLAMMATORIES LIKE ADVIL AS WELL. BACK TRAINING IS HARD ON THE BICEP TENDONS AND ELBOWS. DO LESS WEIGHT AND FOCUS ON THE SQUEEZE. I CAN NO LONGER USE LOW REPS WITH BACK TRAINING AS IT CAN REALLY FLARE UP MY ELBOWS/BICEP TENDONS. YOU MAY NEED TO STICK WITH ALL CABLE WORK FOR TRICEPS AS WELL UNTIL IT HEALS. I STEER CLEAR FROM SKULL CRUSHERS AND DIPS AT MY AGE.*  I'm one week into my deload and it seems to get better in the periods between these two exercises. Would you suggest cutting out hammers for a week? *STOP THEM FOR A MONTH OR MORE. HAMMERS ARE MOSTLY A FOREARM EXERCISE ANYWAYS*.For biceps I'm currently doing 4 sets of spider curls 3 sets of preacher curls and 3 sets of hammers (deloads I'm doing 2,2,2). Would you add a set to each of the others? *I would do 3 sets of cable curls to really get the tensons warmed up then proceed to five sets of spiders curls during reloads. That's my current bicep workout!* Thanks a lot in advance Ron.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thought of something that could make sling shot more effective...
> 
> I was thinking the other day, since sts deloads and reloads phases are about 10 weeks for the first half and 10 weeks for the second, the first half being 2.5 months as with the second half...
> 
> Would you think it would be more beneficial to further sling shot into a growth phase by changing your workout during phase 2??? Or even adding an extra set or 2 to each excersize...*some of my clients do it all the time. Manipulating sets and reps during reloads is good but not mandatory*. 
> 
> For example, i am only doing 9 sets for chest, triceps, bicep, shoulders and im doing 14 sets for back at 12 sets for legs (legs are split on two diff days)...my body has responded very very well to this type of training because i take about 2 mins break between each set, increase weight and really push to the good failure doing straight sets... So lets say with the new reload phase to i increase each body part set by 2-3 sets...i was thinking this would add more change as well...what are ur thoughts on this? *i would not do too much as over-training will occur. 12 sets for any body part is enough period!!!! But with back you can do a little more than 12 total sets if needed as you are really working two muscle groups (lat width and lat thickness muscles) same principles applies to legs. You would never want to do over 12 sets for quads but once you add in hams you may do upwards of 20 sets for legs total. I have learned that 12 sets toal on lats is plenty for me. Anymore and i lose intensity! A good plan for chest would be 6 sets one week, then 9 sets the next week or two, then maybe 12 sets the next week, then start cycle all over. Do what keeps you motivated and feels right to you. I train with such intensity that i rarely need over 9 sets. Keep in mind i will be 45 in jan and my joints can only take so much volume. Younger people can usually do a bit more for longer if they get a lot of rest.* i will be trying this because i think it makes sense being that you should change your workout every couple of months, so i was thinking, not only are u sling shoting your results by increasing your dosages in phase 2, by doing this i believe you further shocking your muscles into forced growth with new excersizes *new exercises do not force growth. It's best to stick to the bread and butter exercises to prevent injury and allow specific adaptations to occur. Changing sets, reps and even the amount of time you rest between sets can help force growth but stay with the same exercises unless joint pain arises.* 
> what are your thoughts on this? Makes sense to me
> 
> by the way im on week 6, eating 8 meals a day and i'm looking/feeling great, can't wait to deload lol then reload  *good to hear*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Yellow;5356134]Thanks for the advice & help, ron..

BTW I still don't understand what you mean by " Week 29-30 (continue hcg here) "
I plan to use HCG during 30 weeks slingshot cycle and then get PCT for week 31-34 with clomid+nolva. Is that ok? *THAT'S OKAY! MUST HAVE MIS-READ.*
Or you still recommended me using HCG in the first 2 weeks of PCT? *YOU WON'T NEED IT IF YOU RUN IT STRAIGHT THROUGH FOR 30 WEEKS.[*/QUOTE]

ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, im starting a cycle with tren and test cyp.. Couple qustions for you about your 8week load and reload. 
> 
> 1. How often or when should i start using arimidex and how much? I have liquid form. *you would never run it unless gyno occurs. If gyno occurs run it at .05mgs per day for 2 weeks then reduce to .025 mgs eod. Rememeber, anti-es can be much harder on your over-all health than the most potent steroids.*
> 2. Also at the end of the 8 weeks and the other 2 weeks you say to stay off the anaobolics, what should i be taking during these 2 weeks until i start up again?*1 ml of test cyp per week*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> i started my second reload 2 weeks ago (with 700mg te/week). Due to shoulder problems i have to rest for at least 2 weeks. I thought i just decrease test to 250mg/week during the rest and start new with the second reload after my shoulders are better. Is this a good idea? *yes!*
> 
> another question. Do you think it is ok to inject 500mg test e5d (so a total of 700mg/week) or should i reduce the intervall to let say 300mg e3d. Would every 5 days ok or is the interval to long for a minimum of side effects? *either way is fine! I know guys who inject 3mls of test once per week and do fine.*
> many thanks!


above

----------


## Stiffmeister

Hey Ronnie I have to say man, this is the best info I have EVER come across. I think many are sick and tired of losing gains post cycle and taking huge amounts of time off. 

So you are basically saying if someone were to run a reload/deload of test @ 600mg per weeek/ 250mg per week, they would gain way more strength and size than if they just ran 20 weeks straight of test at 600mg?

Then why does so many people even vets and mods on here propose 12-20 week cycles with no deload at all? so many ppl listen to them...

Also...why do alot of people on here claim they keep their gains with proper PCT even months later, even though you say you WILL start losing them after only a few weeks? Thats probably the dilemma most reading this have...its hard to look at veds/mods on here who have great physiques but still preach time on=time off. i totally understand the STS and i KNOW it wll work better than straight 16 weekers on the same dosage. im just wondering how so many people on here claim to keep all their gains, yet according to yourself they should start losing it after a few weeks no matter how good diet and pct it. Not saying ur wrong or they are, just wanna clear that up man. Sorry if I came off rude, just trying to untangle shit . 

If so tell me if i am correct here with my proposed cycle:

Reload week 1-8: Test cyp 800mg/week
Deload week 9-10: Test cyp 250mg/week (or should i up this? I want my body to normalize enough to make the next reload super effective though....)
Reload week 11-18: Test Cyp 800mg/week
Deload 19-20: Test cyp 250mg/week

Does injecting 2x a week or 3x or 1x etc matter much? I prefer to space it out as much as possible to keep blood levels stable...

Lifting:

Reload: 12 sets MAX per bodypart/week
Deload: 6 sets Max per bodypart/week

What rep ranges do you suggest and do you recommend changing it from reload to deload? or just keep it the same because its less volume anyways?

Also for sets, say 3 sets for flat bench...only the last set should be to failure correct? and should you ALWAYS go to failure on the last set on both the reload and deload?

Diet: 

Reload: 2g/per lb bodyweight protein, lots of good carbs/fats but separated
Deload: 1g/per lb bodyweight protein, lower carbs, higher fats for insulin sensitivity when next reload occurs, but stay at maintenance cals 

sound good? anything else i missed?

----------


## [email protected]

Hey Ronnie. I was planning on the following routine

Mon OFF
Tuesday Chest/Biceps/Forearms
Wed Calves/Legs
Thursday OFF
Friday Shoulders/Triceps
Saturday OFF
Sunday Back/Traps

But I am now suffering from a knee injury and cannot train legs for a couple of months. So how would you tweak this routine accordingly? The training days are the only ones that fit my schedules.. And I want to train 4days a week not 3. Thank you

----------


## Maronn

> above


Many thanks for your help!

----------


## RobMann2

that was interesting reading my friend, can u explain it to me like i was a five year old...reloading and deloading?? The 8 weeks are enough to run a cycle?? And how do u know the stuff your using is legit?? Its so hard and frustrating at times??? AGREED??

----------


## drluv

Hi in my opinion, the two week deload is not long enough for your body to recover from steroid cycle (reload). 

Your body will still have active steroids in your system, as 2 weeks is not long enough for your receptor sites to unsaturate again. Especially from long acting esters.

Could you please clarify why only two weeks and how in these two weeks you will come back stronger for a reload? And how in these two weeks (deload) will your receptors become unsaturated so quick?

thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> more opinions... On bi a post on promuscle please ron!!!
> 
> "pros have got their diet, training (health for the most part) and rest up to a standard that works for them perfectly, but they are only the size they are due to the drugs they take. *true to a large degree but genetics play a huge role as well. No amount of drugs will turn a chiwawa into a pitbull.* don't beleive the crap from anyone, that they are not, even from the 'in the know' people that are on this board. *lol..he's certainly telling it like it is here! The agenda is usually to sell supplements, training or diet programs.*  those very same people for the most part have used/use extremely higher dosages than what they preach. Why do they preach the low dosages? - various personal agendas. *true story!* 
> 
> reality is that as a rule, 1g per week of test non stop year round is the 'off' time for the pros. *yes, they use 1 gram of test or so during deloads!* gear is added as it's obtained - no real detailed cycles as such. As long as they take the high dosages of gear, they'll grow (as long as the diet, training, health and sleep is up to scratch as mentioned previously). *true again!*
> 
> several grams of test per week, several grams of anabolics per week, up to 2g/week of tren , a shit load of orals, insulin several times a day year round, gh as much as can be afforded - 15 to 30iu/day, etc. *he tells the cold hard facts here! Got to respect that!* 
> but, pros have the genetics to have their bodies accept the gear, and generally not get sick on it. *very true once again!* 
> and ancilliary use is huge - liver aids to the max, anti-e's, dht blockers, cardio supps, cholesterol supps, etc. *not so much but somewhat true!*
> ...


above

----------


## The Titan99

In addition to my forearm/biceps tendon issue (which is getting better since I've implemented what you advised) I've got some real pain right between my traps on a line between my shoulders. It came on slowly about 2 days ago, got better when I did my chest workout, then was aggravated last night while doing back. It's better with Advil, but I can feel it all the way down my arms while performing bent over over hand grip rows and also when I tip my head back and arch my back. Aching a lot. It's not debilitating, but I don't want it to become so either.

I'm in the second week of my deload and have legs and arms to do the next two days. I'm bridging with 200 mg of Test C. My question is, should I deload with the bridge for another week, start my reload thinking the Extra Test/Deca will help it, or take a week off from lifting (this is what the Doc says, but it's the VERY last thing I want to do. Same guy tells me 100 g of protein a day and 20 minutes of walking is sufficient. :Aajack:  I think everyone knows what I mean.) Maybe even PCT(Arrgh)? Also, what do you advise on the diet, based on what you advise on the rest, of course? I'm currently doing 350p/230c/85f and have the protein and carbs swapped due to the deload. I think everyone has to deal with various injuries as they workout and to stop with every little pain would be stupid. I also know this is a long haul sport and I'm on no specific time frame, I just don't want to waste time, nor do I want to end up with something that takes me out for 6 months. 

Sorry for the length of the post. Just a little frustrated... :Frown:

----------


## Yellow

> Originally Posted by Yellow
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice & help, ron..
> 
> BTW I still don't understand what you mean by " Week 29-30 (continue hcg here) "
> I plan to use HCG during 30 weeks slingshot cycle and then get PCT for week 31-34 with clomid+nolva. Is that ok? *THAT'S OKAY! MUST HAVE MIS-READ.*
> Or you still recommended me using HCG in the first 2 weeks of PCT? *YOU WON'T NEED IT IF YOU RUN IT STRAIGHT THROUGH FOR 30 WEEKS.*
> 
> ...


Many thanks ron.
I got it clear right now...

From now on, I'll do 30 weeks slingshot cycle (with HCG of course) then 10 weeks OFF (including 4 weeks PCT) since I am competing but i want kids in the future.

----------


## darkcrayz

Ronnie I work in a warehouse for a fast food chain on the west coast. I spend anywhere from 5-7 hours picking up items weighing 20-50 lbs. I want to lean out during the holiday season (we cant request time off due to the increased volume). as such its the perfect time to diet since I wont have the holiday distractions. 

I have read this sticky and your full STS sticky. Based on what you have said I cant figure out if it would be better to protein/fat or protein/carb to help me lean out. In the past I have run low carb because I had a desk job. Now though due to the physical nature of my work I am unsure if staying low carb/high fat is the way to go or vice versa. I have found if I dont eat enough carbs then by the 6 hour mark I start to get jittery and nausea, which usually entails me chugging some soda in the break room to get blood sugar back up, which is why I am leaning towards protein/carb. However, could that be avoided if I just ate more fat? 

Which would be best to keep blood sugar levels the stablest and allow me to lean out? 

Im 26, 6'1", 273, 20% bodyfat, 7 years training, 5 serious. I have been running 300mg Test E since June as a base. Did a 6 week Mdrol cycle in June, 50mg/ed. Right now Im on a 4 week Hdrol cycle, 200mg/ed, that I will be finishing in 9 days.. Starting mid-October I will be running two eight week blasts of 300mg Tren E on top of the 300mg Test E. 

Thanks.

----------


## V8Assassin

Here is a few pics taken last friday. My workout partner was out of town so I had to take these by myself. I will get better quality pics at the end of this week and post them. These should give you an idea of what I am working with. My upper body is decent, but my wheels are lacking. Great calves, just need work on quads and hams. We moved legs (quads/hams) up to tuesday in our split to make sure they come early in the week. Squats have jumped up, but still need work. Anyway, here ya go....

----------


## kikiboi

Thanks for all that info. I had to read it a few times but it makes sence. I get lazy and do sets at times hehe

----------


## mediocre45

Ronnie,

Read about this system years ago and reread today. Awesome to have you here answering ?'s like this.

My main focus is powerlifting, for my next cycle I had planned on running:
1-12 Test E 750 mg/week (with a front load of 1500 mg first week cuz I can't deadlift on dbol )
1-10 Deca 400 mg/week

Please, tell me all the things that are wrong with that lol. I'm really curious to see what you have to say about cycling for powerlifting, and whether or not this system is useful for powerlifting. If you think I could incorporate STS into powerlifting, how would you run this cycle, and how would you break up the weekly dose?

Thanks!!

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

Here's what I have taken so far, going for 600mg Test E, 300mg Deca for the first 8 weeks:

9/10/10 - 500mg Test E, 300mg Deca (Frontloading)
9/13/10 - 500mg Test E, 300mg Deca (Frontloading)
9/16/10 - 300mg Test E, 150mg Deca
9/16/10 - Exemestane 10mg, Cabergoline .25mg

Future:

9/19/10 - 2.5ml: (1.2ml Test E (300mg), 1.25ml Deca (150mg))
9/19/10 - Exemestane 10mg, Cabergoline .25mg
HCG 250i.u. Starting Week 3
Repeat E3D till end of Week 8

Week 9-10 Bridge with 250mg Test E (Break from HCG? Or PCT...  :Hmmmm:  Honestly bridging makes the most sense to me since you can't very well PCT with AAS still in your blood.)

Weeks 11-18 - Same Regimen as before but 1000mg Test E, 600mg Deca, Drop Deca 3 weeks before Week 19-20

Weeks 19-20 - Deload with 250mg Test E? Or Drop AAS and continue HCG? If I keep using Test, then Weeks 21-24 should be bumped out 2 weeks to wait for test levels to drop?

Weeks 21-24 - PCT (I have it all, I'll figure this out at the end)

BF % sucks, trying to bulk while cutting... At 1-2lbs/wk fatloss, it should take me the better part of a year to get to 10% BF :S. I'd run Clen /T3/Keto, but I always seem to rebound on that stuff.

Getting 30 min cardio every day right after workouts, eating 6 500 cal meals = ~3000 cals/day, all whole foods except whey protein shakes. P: Tuna, Steak, Chicken - C: Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Whole Wheat Bread, OJ after workouts F: Peanut Butter or Olive Oil. ~2 Gal Water/day.

Was doing 40/40/20 all day, but going to try and go Protein/Fat for last 1-2 meals now.

I read what you said last post about only using HCG during 2nd 8 week reload, but I read from another reputable member online that "If your on AAS longer than 4-5 weeks using some sort of androgen that causes "shutdown", then HCG should be used during at the dose specified. But take a break from it every 8-10 weeks for 2-3 weeks, then start again on the same protocool.

You can use HCG at the very end, but a larger initial dose is needed to activate the testes again. Thats a sort of treatment for the testes failing, I prefer and suggest a treatment."

So since I'm not staying on cycle year-round (at least not yet :S), I figured I'd run the HCG starting Week 3 or so, till Week 8, then drop for 2 weeks, then throughout 2nd 8 Week period. Good?

Reading through your responses... I guess you're not a fan of AI's like Exemestane unless needed. It's not as harsh as Anastrozole? I can drop this until needed... What about the Cabergoline to fix my prolactin issues from so much Deca?

And finally, what about using Finasteride or Dutasteride to save what's left of my hair? I have it, but I am reluctant to use it because above all, I hate sides. They make me not want to do this anymore  :Smilie: .

Kinda lengthy, I should learn how to condense... Thanks much.  :Smilie:

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> Here is a few pics taken last friday. My workout partner was out of town so I had to take these by myself. I will get better quality pics at the end of this week and post them. These should give you an idea of what I am working with. My upper body is decent, but my wheels are lacking. Great calves, just need work on quads and hams. We moved legs (quads/hams) up to tuesday in our split to make sure they come early in the week. Squats have jumped up, but still need work. Anyway, here ya go....


Your upper body is more than decent! Kick ass.

----------


## troys355

great info, especially if your new to the site. definite must read.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi in my opinion, the two week deload is not long enough for your body to recover from steroid cycle (reload). *full recovery will take around 6 weeks but we are after partial recovery in order to keep gains in tact and to help lower myostatin levels. Also, dosages are increased during second reload to help overcome adaptation factors!* 
> your body will still have active steroids in your system, as 2 weeks is not long enough for your receptor sites to unsaturate again. Especially from long acting esters.
> 
> Could you please clarify why only two weeks and how in these two weeks you will come back stronger for a reload? And how in these two weeks (deload) will your receptors become unsaturated so quick? *downregulation is not a factor as it's a myth. Two weeks of less training helps the cns and joints to recover. This allows you to come back to heavier training with more volume to make additional gains. You stil want to keep training some during 2 week deloads and you still want some steroids in your system. This prevents muscle loss/strength loss. Training with lower volume and increasing reps for only two weeks goes a long way in priming the body for future gains. Combining this training method while having less androgens/anabolics in your body for 2 weeks also goes a long ways in priming the body for future gains. "your body adapts in about 2 weeks to most hormone affecting stimuli before changing to less desirable changes (muscle loss and strength loss)- hence making 2 weeks the perfect duration to deload!" try it and you will see that it works!
> *thanks


above

----------


## Stiffmeister

dont mean to be a dick because i know you're busy and probably answering ass loads of PM's but could you please answer these ?'s in order? my last post was # 1744. Thanks again ronnie for the awesome sitcky!!!

----------


## Boomer24

Holy sh*t! This was is an awesome find a week before kicking off my next cycle. After reading this I'm going to give slingshot a chance. Thanks for putting the time into this thread Ron,
huge props dude!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I work in a warehouse for a fast food chain on the west coast. I spend anywhere from 5-7 hours picking up items weighing 20-50 lbs. I want to lean out during the holiday season (we cant request time off due to the increased volume). as such its the perfect time to diet since I wont have the holiday distractions. 
> 
> I have read this sticky and your full STS sticky. Based on what you have said I cant figure out if it would be better to protein/fat or protein/carb to help me lean out. In the past I have run low carb because I had a desk job. Now though due to the physical nature of my work I am unsure if staying low carb/high fat is the way to go or vice versa. *In general it's best to go high protein, medium fats and low carbs.* I have found if I dont eat enough carbs then by the 6 hour mark I start to get jittery and nausea, which usually entails me chugging some soda in the break room to get blood sugar back up, which is why I am leaning towards protein/carb. However, could that be avoided if I just ate more fat?* You could go with high protein, moderate carbs and low fats but first I would try high protein, adding in more fats as you mentioned and keep carbs low (around 150 grams) to see how you do. If that does not work try the moderate carb/low fat approach. Also, take most of your fats in during the morning, at lunch and at night before going to bed if you go the low carb route. If you take the moderate carb route take in most of your fats during breakfast and at night.* 
> Which would be best to keep blood sugar levels the stablest and allow me to lean out? *The best approach can vary depending on metabolism and energy expedenture. With your job description you may find that you need to reduce both fats and carbs in equal measures to keep blood sugar stable. In other words, just reduce both macronutrients slightly (250 cals a piece) every 2-3 weeks until you begin to lose weight.* 
> 
> Im 26, 6'1", 273, 20% bodyfat, 7 years training, 5 serious. I have been running 300mg Test E since June as a base. Did a 6 week Mdrol cycle in June, 50mg/ed. Right now Im on a 4 week Hdrol cycle, 200mg/ed, that I will be finishing in 9 days.. Starting mid-October I will be running two eight week blasts of 300mg Tren E on top of the 300mg Test E. *I would increase the dosages during the second 8 week reload. Take test to 600 mgs and the tren can go to 400 or remain the same.*Thanks.


above

----------


## Steve.O

im realy considering tryin this method of reloading and deloadin. my main concern is that at this time of my life is it ok to do it? im25 and also tryin for a baby. this method ronnie that u have created realy makes sence to me as i have 2friends duin a similiar method now with ther cycling which requires that they are on aas almost constantly. they arnt doin it as well fort out as this but they are cruisin and then boostin with anabolics. the point im tryin to make is the 2 friends i have seem to be makjn regular progress and are gettin realy huge. im not a bad size myself but i fully agree with the statement u said using the term YO YOING. im not sayin im not gaining with what im doin now. but ido believe my 2friends have now surpassed me on the weighing scales. i believe the way they were going about usin ther steroids was all wrong and dangerous. but is this the way to get realy big? is it too dangerous for sumone wantin to create a family. i would love to be as BIG as possible. could you please enlighten me. i would like to think i was intelligent enough to know the answer to this. but i would love to hear your opinion THANKYOU FOR ALL YOUR TIME AND EFFORT
steve.o

----------


## darkcrayz

> above


awesome thank you.

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> and also tryin for a baby.


While anabolic steroids present many dangers to the user, and may be
hazardous to the fetus if the mother takes them, there is no proven
link between male steroid use and birth defects in the children
fathered by steroid users. However, in one study of bodybuilders who
took steroids, fewer than 1 in 5 had normal spermatozoa. The main
risk, as far as pregnancy is concerned, is that reduced sperm count
and inferior sperm quality may make it difficult for you to become
pregnant.

"The purpose of this study was to assess the influence of the
administration of high doses of androgenic anabolic steroids (AAS) on
endocrine and semen parameters. Thirty volunteering bodybuilders were
studied (ages ranging between 26.6 +/- 41 years). A history of
anabolic steroid administration was recorded for fifteen subjects, and
results of semen analysis and endocrine parameters were compared with
data from fifteen bodybuilders not using steroids. *In those subjects
using AAS, eight had sperm counts under the lower normal limit (20 x
10(6) sperm/ml), three had azoospermia, two polyzoospermia, and two
had normal sperm counts. The percentage of morphologically normal
sperm was significantly reduced, only 17.7% had normal spermatozoa."*

Effect of androgenic anabolic steroids on sperm quality and serum
hormone levels in adult male bodybuilders.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract

Lucky for me, I'm ugly enough that noone wants to have my child.  :Smilie: . Whores for me all the way  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im realy considering tryin this method of reloading and deloadin. My main concern is that at this time of my life is it ok to do it? Im25 and also tryin for a babymet. *if you are trying to have a baby please get off all anabolics!!!* this hod ronnie that u have created realy makes sence to me as i have 2friends duin a similiar method now with ther cycling which requires that they are on aas almost constantly. They arnt doin it as well fort out as this but they are cruisin and then boostin with anabolics. The point im tryin to make is the 2 friends i have seem to be makjn regular progress and are gettin realy huge. Im not a bad size myself but i fully agree with the statement u said using the term yo yoing. Im not sayin im not gaining with what im doin now. But ido believe my 2friends have now surpassed me on the weighing scales. I believe the way they were going about usin ther steroids was all wrong and dangerous. But is this the way to get realy big *the best way to get big and stay big is to stay on almost year round!* is it too dangerous for sumone wantin to create a family. I would love to be as big as possible. Could you please enlighten me. I would like to think i was intelligent enough to know the answer to this. But i would love to hear your opinion thankyou for all your time and effort
> steve.o


aboveabove

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> while anabolic steroids present many dangers to the user, and may be
> hazardous to the fetus if the mother takes them, there is no proven
> link between male steroid use and birth defects in the children
> fathered by steroid users. However, in one study of bodybuilders who
> took steroids, fewer than 1 in 5 had normal spermatozoa. The main
> risk, as far as pregnancy is concerned, is that reduced sperm count
> and inferior sperm quality may make it difficult for you to become
> pregnant.
> 
> ...


 *i have read this study. My concerns for him having nothing to do with birth defects as steroids do not cause such. My concern is the possibility of him becoming infertile while using steroids and not being able to get his wife pregnant. I would wait and get on a cycle after she becomes pregnant.*

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ronnie, I think you missed my post (1750) which is no big deal, I think you would have said personal choice.

Anyway, I started the reload on Monday and everything is going alright. I dropped weight on OH rows and dead lift with minimal pain in the shoulders. I am having some numbness in my right arm and hand when it's put in certain positions (like while I'm typing this!) I didn't do shrugs this week as the aching seems to travel back and forth between the shoulders just under the traps.

Last night I did legs and switched from box squats to olympic squats and there by dropped 65 lb. in weight. This morning I have some aching but I think overall it's better than it was last week. Do you think this is alright as long as it doesn't get worse?

Thanks for everything Ron. I'll post some before, during and after pics on Monday. I think your gonna like it, although I'm sure you won't be as surprised as I am...!!

----------


## jacko15

jacko15

hi guys, has anyone got any info on anapolon,Winny & clen & milk thistle.all tablet form,which i will be starting in couple of months,such as best way to take, and what order,I've done roids before, a few years ago,iam 38 years,& 17 stone.

all responses are welcomed & appreciated

----------


## jacko15

Anyone

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> i have read this study. My concerns for him having nothing to do with birth defects as steroids do not cause such. My concern is the possibility of him becoming infertile while using steroids and not being able to get his wife pregnant. I would wait and get on a cycle after she becomes pregnant.


Very good advice. Didn't mean to hijack your thread, just thought I'd give him a heads up on having no sperm before he did himself in  :Smilie: .

----------


## nath78

Ive read your thread and you obv know what your on about and its a great thread but how come the forum stickys reccomend test e 1-12 500mgs pw?obv these people are educated in using steroids so why wouldnt they mention that its best to up the dose at week 8?ive done 2 test e cycles and currently on 3rd 500mg pw 1-12 and had good gains,im very interested in what you are saying and obv want to get the most out of my cycle so what do you recomend i up the doses to after week 8 if i want to do a 12 week cycle..if this works and i notice better results this time around,im very keen on giving this system a go that you reccomend next time around..thanks nathan.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Ronnie...going on the deload phase, i must say, i could actually FEEL my body getting used to the Drugs at week 8, and literally WANTING to deload lol...I will be deloading for 2 weeks tomm and getting the much needed break from my intensive training lol...

anyway,

As i said posted before, right now I am currently on 2ius of Norditropin Nordilet HGH pharm grade obviously....I did this because I was taking Riptropin 5ius for 6 months and wasn't impressed...and I was sick of hearing how the Chinese brands were not reliable so i decided to take Pharm grade to see for myself self...

I have only been on for 2 weeks, and havnet noticed anything except maybe some water retention and lethargy...however, my one friend took Nutropin AQ only 1iu a day and noticed in 2 months MASSIVE amounts of BF loss...and he stated in 2 weeks he noticed ALOT of energy and noticable changes...He is a little old than me, about 30 years old...

I am 26, and i wonder if it is even worth it to take GH....I have already been seeing massive gains just on AAS and slingshot, i was thinking maybe I dont even need GH anymore...I am also eating 8 meals a day, which has def helped as well...THe only reason why i was taking it was for fatloss and just maintain healthy skin/anti aging...Another reason why i was debating dropping GH, was not only the cost of Pharm grade, the fact that Id like to achieve an "arnold like" body, like the golden age of bodybuilding, and those times, none of them took gh from what i have read about arnold and his crew...it wasn't till later that GH become a rage...

which came me to the idea to try IGF1 LR3, instead of paying thousands on GH, why not go right ot he source of GH and do it PWO...

what are you opinions of IGF1?...how would u reccomend taking it....theres just so much literature opposing it and or saying its great...just tired of all the contradiciting crap out there i figured id ask you lol...I took IGF1 LR3 one time years ago but i didn't take it right since i was ignorant about eveyrthing at the time...what do u think?

thanks ron

----------


## bub77

wow this is some good stuff i will print it out and it will be my work out bible thx!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I plan on catching up on everyones questions sometime this week. I've been extremely busy again.

Thank you,
Ronnie

----------


## ricky23

ronnie, what do you think of this approach (its abit of a read though!)
http://www.area9.net/other/78329_01/...ling_part1.htm

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ronnie,

I finally approach you with a question which really bothers me for many years. Like I posted before I've been workibg out for more than 15yr now. I used to play basketball on a nearly pro level for almost 20 years. I'd had many injuries and problems with tendons., muscles. ligaments etc.

My problem is or have been for many years. When ever I come to a specific weight or lift a specific weight I really get serious problems with my tendons etc., although the weight I lift is not heavy AT ALL. I train similar to the routine you propose (e.g. heaviest weight in the first set with 4-6 reps, afterwards around 8 reps, mainly free weights etc.)). So I like doing only 6.8 reps, because this give me the best results. Now I'm suffering shoulder problem again and maybe it is time to change my workout routine, although this style works best for me. When I do pyramid style, starting with more reps, i feel even like loosing muscles/strenght...

What what you suggest me to do. I thought about doing slower reps (Hit-Style), lets say at least 4 sec for the neg phase and more reps (10-12). Or should I give a pyramid another chance (maybe I did it wrong). With the pyramid, when should I start to go till muscle failure? Even in the first set with, let's say 20 reps? Or only when I'm in the < 15 reps area?

Or do you have any other trainingsmethod which would be appropriate?

Is there a specific supplement which will help me with my problems (strenghens my tendons etc or reduce inflammation in natural way)?

Many thanks for your advise!

----------


## boz

Interesting read.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...why is it that when i add d-bol to my test...i get bigger..stronger..leaner..seeing that all steroids hit the same receptor sites???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, I think you missed my post (1750) which is no big deal, I think you would have said personal choice.
> 
> Anyway, I started the reload on Monday and everything is going alright. I dropped weight on OH rows and dead lift with minimal pain in the shoulders. I am having some numbness in my right arm and hand when it's put in certain positions (like while I'm typing this!) I didn't do shrugs this week as the aching seems to travel back and forth between the shoulders just under the traps. *Since your arm and hand is going numb it sounds like you may have a bulging disk in your cervical spine ( probably c-5/c-6 area.) I would ease off before it becomes herniated and requires surgical intervention. Cortisone shots can be quite effective for alleviating this kind of pain by shrinking the swelling that;s irritating the near by the nerve roots. I would see a doctor to be on the safe side.*Last night I did legs and switched from box squats to olympic squats and there by dropped 65 lb. in weight. This morning I have some aching but I think overall it's better than it was last week. Do you think this is alright as long as it doesn't get worse? *I would lay-off until the swelling subsides. Better safe than sorry!*
> Thanks for everything Ron. I'll post some before, during and after pics on Monday. I think your gonna like it, although I'm sure you won't be as surprised as I am...!!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ive read your thread and you obv know what your on about and its a great thread but how come the forum stickys reccomend test e 1-12 500mgs pw?obv these people are educated in using steroids so why wouldnt they mention that its best to up the dose at week 8? *Yes, there are several well educated people on this site (especially all our vets). No one agrees on everything. I am only relaying information that I have learned as a personal trainer for over 26 years. It all works, I am just letting others know what I have found to work best.* ive done 2 test e cycles and currently on 3rd 500mg pw 1-12 and had good gains,im very interested in what you are saying and obv want to get the most out of my cycle so what do you recomend i up the doses to after week 8 if i want to do a 12 week cycle. *If you do not deload for 2 weeks I would say to at least double the dosage the remaining 4.*if this works and i notice better results this time around,im very keen on giving this system a go that you reccomend next time around..thanks nathan.


above

----------


## Jumbo18

I am about to use your slingshot method because truly you are an inspiration, you have the patience to answer so many questions positively and offer real advice. You are a good man and a huge man haha keep it up. I ran a bulking cycle for 8 weeks, and have just been cruising on test so far (on HRT) I am also tapering off t3s so I can wait to recover my thyroid, I thought I was going to cut after my bulker but realized I will keep bulking through winter and cut in summer. However how long after I ended my previous bulk can I try your slingshot method and notice good results. Is 45 days after sufficient, which is when I might notice my thyroid fully recovered.

----------


## The Titan99

Well, here it is... The first one is me before my equipment came May maybe, not sure . The second one is from July 17th. These last three are from last week. Got my diet under control... What do you guys think as far as BF%? I'm 6'2" 239 lb. I was about 255-260.

----------


## The Titan99

I feel like my arms are lagging. I do 3 warm up sets of BB curls (because of a ligament injury that is almost healed. I used to do 3 x hammers at the end of my biceps workout), 4 x spider curls, 3 x preacher curls. For Tris I do 4 x skull crushers, 3 x upright seat tri extensions, 3 x weighted dips. Any thoughts?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie...going on the deload phase, i must say, i could actually FEEL my body getting used to the Drugs at week 8, and literally WANTING to deload lol...I will be deloading for 2 weeks tomm and getting the much needed break from my intensive training lol...
> 
> anyway,
> 
> As i said posted before, right now I am currently on 2ius of Norditropin Nordilet HGH pharm grade obviously....I did this because I was taking Riptropin 5ius for 6 months and wasn't impressed...and I was sick of hearing how the Chinese brands were not reliable so i decided to take Pharm grade to see for myself self...
> 
> I have only been on for 2 weeks, and havnet noticed anything except maybe some water retention and lethargy...however, my one friend took Nutropin AQ only 1iu a day and noticed in 2 months MASSIVE amounts of BF loss...and he stated in 2 weeks he noticed ALOT of energy and noticable changes...He is a little old than me, about 30 years old...
> 
> I am 26, and i wonder if it is even worth it to take GH....I have already been seeing massive gains just on AAS and slingshot, i was thinking maybe I dont even need GH anymore...I am also eating 8 meals a day, which has def helped as well...THe only reason why i was taking it was for fatloss and just maintain healthy skin/anti aging...Another reason why i was debating dropping GH, was not only the cost of Pharm grade, the fact that Id like to achieve an "arnold like" body, like the golden age of bodybuilding, and those times, none of them took gh from what i have read about arnold and his crew...it wasn't till later that GH become a rage...
> ...


*IGF1 LR3 does the same thing as IGF-1. The only difference is that IGF1 LR3 releases slower,thus hanging around receptor sites for longer. IGF-1 like GH increases muscle size through (hyperplasia). When IGF-1 is combined with GH you get a synergistic effect. In test subjects strength levels on various compound exercises increased by 5 to 15 percent by mixing the two compounds. 

IGF-1 can provide you with similar muscle building effects of insulin without some of the dangerous risks. And if you use IGF-1 with insulin post workout you'll need to use about half as much insulin as it makes the insulin more potent. Large doses of growth hormone can cause internal organs to grow. According to studies, IGF-1, unlike GH, does not increase the size of your organs to the same degree as GH. The advantage of using GH over IGF-1 is fat loss! IGF-1 actually has a better affinity to adhere to muscle cells, while GH finds a way to attach to bone and organ cells at a higher rate. 

You might opt to use 50 of IGF-1 ed or 25 eod during mass building phases. If you use too much IGF-1 ed the receptors become descentized. Once you decide to get ripped you might change over to GH. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, what do you think of this approach (its abit of a read though!)
> http://www.area9.net/other/78329_01/...ling_part1.htm


*I do not care for it as a whole. Anyone who promotes the use of DNP is out in left field. Pros steer clear of this dangerous drug! Also, straight sets are best for added size (just ask Branch Warren) not pre-exhaustion and such. T-3 is for cutting not for gaining mass! Cyadren (a cortisol reducing drug) is very dangerous and should never be used IMO. HCG protocol a little odd. Using clomid on a cycle is not good IMO.

I did agree with 8 week cycles and how it's good to reduce dosages for a couple of weeks before hitting it hard again.
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> i finally approach you with a question which really bothers me for many years. Like i posted before i've been workibg out for more than 15yr now. I used to play basketball on a nearly pro level for almost 20 years. I'd had many injuries and problems with tendons., muscles. Ligaments etc.
> 
> My problem is or have been for many years. When ever i come to a specific weight or lift a specific weight i really get serious problems with my tendons etc., although the weight i lift is not heavy at all. I train similar to the routine you propose (e.g. Heaviest weight in the first set with 4-6 reps, afterwards around 8 reps, mainly free weights etc.)). So i like doing only 6.8 reps, because this give me the best results. Now i'm suffering shoulder problem again and maybe it is time to change my workout routine, although this style works best for me. When i do pyramid style, starting with more reps, i feel even like loosing muscles/strenght...*my suggestion is to not use free weights for shoulder presses but rather use a machine like the hammer presses. Do leaning uni-lateral lateral raises and see if this helps your shoulder pain as well. Free weigths make you use the stabilizing muscle in shoulder-hence causing further irritation. For chest avoid flat bench and standard inclines. In place of these use smith machine and a 10 degree decline and finish with 10 degree incline. Use cable only for biceps and tricep exercises and use wraps on tricep exercises.*what what you suggest me to do. I thought about doing slower reps (hit-style), lets say at least 4 sec for the neg phase and more reps (10-12). *10-15!* or should i give a pyramid another chance (maybe i did it wrong). With the pyramid, when should i start to go till muscle failure? Even in the first set with, let's say 20 reps? Or only when i'm in the < 15 reps area? *do reverse slingshot pyramiding where you start out with higher reps and less weight and progress forward in doing less reps and more weight(if needed) at the end. For example: 15,12,10.*
> or do you have any other trainingsmethod which would be appropriate?
> 
> Is there a specific supplement which will help me with my problems (strenghens my tendons etc or reduce inflammation in natural way)?*glucosamine/chondrointin for cartliage and hyaluronic acid for increasing synovinal fluid* many thanks for your advise!


above

----------


## JuliusPleaser

> *IGF1 LR3 does the same thing as IGF-1. The only difference is that IGF1 LR3 releases slower,thus hanging around receptor sites for longer. IGF-1 like GH increases muscle size through (hyperplasia). When IGF-1 is combined with GH you get a synergistic effect. In test subjects strength levels on various compound exercises increased by 5 to 15 percent by mixing the two compounds. 
> 
> IGF-1 can provide you with similar muscle building effects of insulin without some of the dangerous risks. And if you use IGF-1 with insulin post workout you'll need to use about half as much insulin as it makes the insulin more potent. Large doses of growth hormone can cause internal organs to grow. According to studies, IGF-1, unlike GH, does not increase the size of your organs to the same degree as GH. The advantage of using GH over IGF-1 is fat loss! IGF-1 actually has a better affinity to adhere to muscle cells, while GH finds a way to attach to bone and organ cells at a higher rate. 
> 
> You might opt to use 50 of IGF-1 ed or 25 eod during mass building phases. If you use too much IGF-1 ed the receptors become descentized. Once you decide to get ripped you might change over to GH. 
> *


well ron, i think it makes more sense to go with IGF-1... im only 26 and like i said, i think GH is pointless unless I'm taking 8-10ius for muscle gain...I can lose fat in cheaper ways...besides, alot of people report losing fat with IGf1

the whole thing is tho is that ive done tons of research on LR3 and some people swear by it and others say all it is is a GDA... i did take Lr3 years ago but it was i was young and stupid..so im willing to try it again...

do u think it needs to be shot bilaterally?...LR3 is supposed to float around all over so what would that point be?

from what i read, since its LR3, does it really matter whether its IM or SUBq, i would think logically it doesn't matter... ? new research that ive read claims its does not cause localized growth but some swear it is...

If it is indeed some what localized growth i was thinking that maybe if i shot SUb Q in the skin layler "over" the muscle worked maybe i can get best of both worlds LOL...(just a theory)..what do u think of that..?

I did read that alot of people were saying if it does cause Locailized growth that shooting it Sub q at the abdomen would cause a gut...again, if that was true, then my Sub Q over the muscle worked would probably be a great new way to take IGF1

what are your thoughts and answers on all this...

I was thinking of getting 2000mcgs and taking 50ed PWO with the best method of injections, 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off, all year

by the way, i am on deload, LOVE the break my body needs its....I just want to say thanks for your time in answering all of our questions and also, helping us all change our lives in the ways we approach bodybuilding...

thank you

----------


## shennen

Hey Ronnie, 
Im currently running a sust cycle for 12 weeks, going on week 11. I started with 1500mg/wk for 5 weeks, then went down to 750mg/wk until this point. This is my first cycle, and I didnt get much reading done before starting, but ive been hot on the research lately and am wondering if the high dosage was just wasted because my body didnt have the receptors to accomadate that large a dose? Or was 5 weeks enough time for it to build enough? 

Also, I planned on doing a 12 week cycle and pcting until my next. Having read this thread though, id like to continue gaining with your slingshot method. Id be using test p for the next reload after a deload and prime. I know sust is a long ester so if I stop all anabolics like you say for deload, then the sust will still be running in me for that time, so would it be more effective to wait out another, longer amount of time? like four weeks?

Sloppy but it would look like 
Sust wk 1-12 (Still gaining on this cycle and have sust left so figure id finish the 12 weeks)
Deload 12-14(or 16?)
Reload Weeks 14(16)-22(24) test p
Deload/Powerhouse PCT

Any input would be greatly appreciated

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

Very quick question. STS Cycles using a long estered AAS like Enanthate or Decanoate. Even if you completely stop or lower the dosage after week 8 in weeks 9-10, due to the half lives of those esters it's only affecting 10.5/13 days respectively later on. If I lowered my Test from let's say 500mg to 250mg for those two weeks, I can't see how it would produce an instant drop in actual blood levels since I'll still have the active half lives from 16 previous injections added together during weeks 9-10. The 250mg I drop to would actually affect weeks later on. Now for short esters like propionate this would make sense, but when using long esters, couldn't I just keep the mg dose the same for the first 10 weeks, and then just jack the dose up ~2x for the last 8 weeks?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...why is it that when i add d-bol to my test...i get bigger..stronger..leaner..seeing that all steroids hit the same receptor sites???


*While all steroids basically activate the same receptor site, there can be a benefit to adding an oral with a long acting injectable like test-e. First, you are probably increasing androgens further than what you are doing with test alone due to running out of injection sites or your unwillingness to go through more painful injections. Pinning high dosages can get old quick and running out of injection sites is a possibility for some when mega dosages are being utilized. Secondly, the test-e provides sustained levels of androgens where as a fast acting oral such as d-bol helps with spiking growth factors due to it's conversion by the liver.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I feel like my arms are lagging. I do 3 warm up sets of BB curls (because of a ligament injury that is almost healed. I used to do 3 x hammers at the end of my biceps workout), 4 x spider curls, 3 x preacher curls. For Tris I do 4 x skull crushers, 3 x upright seat tri extensions, 3 x weighted dips. Any thoughts?


Your pictures look good! Around 9 intense sets for triceps is ideal. I would substitute dips for tricep pushdowns with a bar in order to work the outer head and give your triceps a wide appearance. I would skip preacher curls and do incline seated dumbbell curls or standing ez barbell curls instead. 3 sets for 3 exercises is good for both biceps and triceps! How are your elbows feeling with these exercises?

----------


## Maronn

> above



Many thanks. By the way, my shoulder problems are an inflammation of the supraspinatus tendon.

I was worried and kind of expected your answer... :-). The thing is, I don't like, for example, cable exercises for biceps. I don't really get any "tension" in my muscle. But maybe it would be a good idea to start with one cable exercise and then continue from that (kind of pre-exhaustion, which I actually never do)!?? I do not gain muscles very easily and not using the basic exercices (and using machines, cables instead.) will probably not help me. But I have to do something... What about slow reps? My thought is that I need less weight and even get more tension in my muscles. Any maybe I can stick to the free weights...

Regarding your slingshot pyramiding. This mean I will do 2 warm up sets and thant start with set 1 and 12 reps to good failure, right? 

Regarding my inflammation of the supraspinatus tendon, are there any other exercises I should avoid. Actually with the inflammation nearly every exercise hurts but are there any exercies I should totally avoid in the future (I agree with benchpress particular incline bp because this hurt the most)

Right now I'm just doing my leg workout. Do think I can add at least triceps as there is not much shoulder involved (of course no dips, french presses).

Sorry for that many questions but I am a bit desperate right now...

Thanks, have a great weekend!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> *While all steroids basically activate the same receptor site, there can be a benefit to adding an oral with a long acting injectable like test-e. First, you are probably increasing androgens further than what you are doing with test alone due to running out of injection sites or your unwillingness to go through more painful injections. Pinning high dosages can get old quick and running out of injection sites is a possibility for some when mega dosages are being utilized. Secondly, the test-e provides sustained levels of androgens where as a fast acting oral such as d-bol helps with spiking growth factors due to it's conversion by the liver.*


thank you again big ron...the knowledge you share is simply amazing!!!

i just read in muscular development.... that a long term study proved hypertrophy is maxed out... after only 6 work sets. i recall dave palumbo stating this as well in one of his training seminars i attended,,, back in the day....your thoughts...please!!!!

----------


## The Titan99

> Your pictures look good! Around 9 intense sets for triceps is ideal. I would substitute dips for tricep pushdowns with a bar in order to work the outer head and give your triceps a wide appearance. I would skip preacher curls and do incline seated dumbbell curls or standing ez barbell curls instead. 3 sets for 3 exercises is good for both biceps and triceps! How are your elbows feeling with these exercises?


I'll drop the preacher curls and do the standingEZ bar curls. I'm waiting on my dumbells to arrive. I don't have access to pulley's or machines (Living on an island) and am adding equipment slowly as I can afford it. I have an Olympic bar, EZ bar One 16 KG dumbell ( 2 18's and 2 20's coming) To be honest my elbows and shoulders are taking a bit of a beating. With the equipment I have, what do you suggest in place of the pushdowns or dips? Any guess at BF%?

----------


## blitzkrieg1985

Hey ronnie, 

this would be second cycle and I'm 5'7", 160 lbs and 12% bf..

what do you think about this cycle:

Week 1-8: Test-e at 500mg/week (reload)

Week 9-10: Test-e at 250mg/week

Week 11-18: Test-e at 1000mg/week(reload)

Week 11:14: Blue hearts at 30mg/week(reload)

Week 19-23: PCT with nolva 20/20/20/20

Thanks!

----------


## Cronos

Hello everyone, just wanted to say I love your thread Ron

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I'm 40 years old and have been using your STS for a while now, utilising various different compounds. I would'nt consider myself as being fat, but I have a little bit of fat around my hips (love handles) and belly. I consistently train abs every week and I feel that this little bit of fat is preventing my six pack from coming through. What would my best course of action be do you think? I never do any cardio, only weights. Do I need to start doing cardio or look at my diet? If I need to start doing cardio what would you recommend, jogging, swimming, cycling ect? and how often and for how long?
Thanks

----------


## Jumbo18

Hey Ronnie you missed my question in this page.

----------


## delta1111

Ronnie,
Does codeine effect protein synthesis?

----------


## delta1111

Ronnie,
Is it possible to lose fat through cardio and build muscle at the same time? or should one bulk then cut?

----------


## Steve.O

ronnie u state that using test enthanate would be a gud choice for this reloading and deloading method. but durin the cruising stages of the deloading how would this be effective as u say to cruise 4 two weeks but u wouldnt realy have much off a break from the dosage because of the ester and half life in the enthanate would you? cheers 4 yor time

----------


## skeletal pump

Ronnie currently for my back workout i do 4 sets of pullups, 4 sets of barbell rows and 4 sets of seated cable rows. i think im going to switch to doing 4 exercises: 2 width and 2 thickness each woth 3 sets, what do you recommend?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Hey guys, 

My current computer is shutting down on me. I should be back up and running by the weekend with a new computer. I'll get these questions answered then. 

*NOTE: PLEASE DO NOT PM ME QUESTIONS REGARDING SLINGSHOT TRAINING, ETC. KEEP ALL QUESTIONS IN THIS THREAD FOR DISCUSSION PURPOSES. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONSIDERATION...RONNIE*

----------


## dirtybrd

I pm'd you, sorry! Im curious on how much I should lower my dosage and protein intake during the deloading phase. Currently pinning 500mg of T500 and 300mg of EQ300 every 4 days.

----------


## chrisx

Ron what would be an ideal/ best FIRST TIME cycle to gain strength and Speed/ quickness?

----------


## almard

What do you think of Dave palumbo cycle recomanedition as,

1-8 week Test, deca EOD

8-14 week Test, EQ EOD

He recomaned these doses for every one....So what you think?

Also, what you think about swiching gear every (anabolics) every 8 weeks, instead to up the doses?

----------


## cobra305

I am in the planning phase and want to know what you think of this:
Wk 1 1000mgs test c
Wks 2-8 500 test c mgs
Wks 9-10 deload (bridge with 250 mgs test c)
Wk 11 1000 mgs test c 1000 mgs deca 
Wks 12-18 test c 750 mgs and deca 500 mgs

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well ron, i think it makes more sense to go with igf-1... Im only 26 and like i said, i think gh is pointless unless i'm taking 8-10ius for muscle gain...i can lose fat in cheaper ways...besides, alot of people report losing fat with igf1
> 
> the whole thing is tho is that ive done tons of research on lr3 and some people swear by it and others say all it is is a gda... I did take lr3 years ago but it was i was young and stupid..so im willing to try it again...
> 
> Do u think it needs to be shot bilaterally? *yes, inject bilaterally into the muscle. It's good to inject 1 hour post workout " you can also inject prior to training unless you are diabetic or you easily go hypoglycemic".* . Lr3 supposed to float around all over so what would that point be?
> 
> From what i read, since its lr3, does it really matter whether its im or subq,*both ways work but go into muscle for best results!* i would think logically it doesn't matter... ? New research that ive read claims its does not cause localized growth but some swear it is...
> 
> If it is indeed some what localized growth i was thinking that maybe if i shot sub q in the skin layler "over" the muscle worked maybe i can get best of both worlds lol...(just a theory)..what do u think of that..?* go into the muscle! "there is not enougth evidence to support subq works as well and if some site growth was to occur injecting intramuscularly, you'd miss out."*i did read that alot of people were saying if it does cause locailized growth that shooting it sub q at the abdomen would cause a gut.*true but it's not been proven*..again, if that was true, then my sub q over the muscle worked would probably be a great new way to take igf1
> ...


above

----------


## vahitu

Ronnie,
Thanks for taking the time to educate those like myself, who still "green" to SST & AS. I've read several education posts on here, yours included. I'm a firm believer that there should be only "one cook in the kitchen" (provided he knows what he's doing). That said, I hope you help direct me. Here are my stats:

Age: 32
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 183
BF%: Last time I checked I was about 15%
Cycle Exp: I can PM you the details, but in short, a 6 month cycle of various AS at different times/increments. Followed the instructions of someone I trusted and turned out to be someone I shouldn't have. Did make gains, but not sure if it was all real. No side effects. In comparison to some of the cycles on here, it wasn't too much either (max. maybe about 300mg of one compound per week, and not more than 3 stacked at one time).
PCT Knowledge: Same guy didn't suggest anything. I took OTC Novaldex (Gaspari) on my own, but 2 months later. Lost most my gains.
Training Exp: Since HS, off and on for about 10 years, regularly (5 day/wk) for 4+ years now. Entered one contest this year.

I read you SST article and where you gave a sample AS cycle to run inline with it. It seems like a lot more than what I took, so I'm not sure if what I took was "minor" or this is geared for one more advanced. I did stack 3 compounds together towards the end of that 6 month cycle. Given my one (probably improper) cycle experience, I'm looking for some advice so I can map out my 1 year precontest prep. Should I follow your example to the "T"? ... it being:

Weeks 1-8: 2000 mgs of Test E per week, 400 grams of Deca per week, & 50 mgs of Dbol every day.
Weeks 9-10: 500 mgs of Test E as bridge to the next cycle and SST phase.

Also, should I include any PCTs during weeks 9-10 and if so, what do you recommend. FYI, the above dosage looks to be slightly more than double what I took (in amount, but not the same AS).

Thanks for your help. Please let me know if it's okay to PM you in the future, for details that I'd personally not like to post publicly.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I feel like my arms are lagging. I do 3 warm up sets of BB curls (because of a ligament injury that is almost healed. I used to do 3 x hammers at the end of my biceps workout), 4 x spider curls, 3 x preacher curls. For Tris I do 4 x skull crushers, 3 x upright seat tri extensions, 3 x weighted dips. Any thoughts?


*I would sugest doing 9 work sets for both bis and tris. I would use cables for over head tris ext and drop dips and replace with tricep pressdowns. Add 3 work sets of standing bicep curls to bis and decrease spider curls to 3 sets. I would also drop preacher curls and do over head cable curls for bis or some other form of cable exercise for bis. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie, 
> 
> this would be second cycle and I'm 5'7", 160 lbs and 12% bf..
> 
> what do you think about this cycle:
> 
> Week 1-8: Test-e at 500mg/week (reload)* do 750mgs per week*
> Week 9-10: Test-e at 250mg/week
> 
> ...


abovw

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, 
> im currently running a sust cycle for 12 weeks, going on week 11. I started with 1500mg/wk for 5 weeks, then went down to 750mg/wk until this point. This is my first cycle, and i didnt get much reading done before starting, but ive been hot on the research lately and am wondering if the high dosage was just wasted because my body didnt have the receptors to accomadate that large a dose? Or was 5 weeks enough time for it to build enough? *you need 8 weeks and it was not wasted due to a lack of receptors!* 
> also, i planned on doing a 12 week cycle and pcting until my next. Having read this thread though, id like to continue gaining with your slingshot method. Id be using test p for the next reload after a deload and prime. I know sust is a long ester so if i stop all anabolics like you say for deload, then the sust will still be running in me for that time, so would it be more effective to wait out another, longer amount of time? Like four weeks? *no, you do not stop all anabolics during a 2 week deload, you use a maintenance dose only to give the body a little break.*
> sloppy but it would look like 
> sust wk 1-12 (still gaining on this cycle and have sust left so figure id finish the 12 weeks)
> deload 12-14(or 16?) *do 2 phases consiting of 2-8 week reloads and 2 -2week deloads before pct*reload weeks 14(16)-22(24) test p
> deload/powerhouse pct
> 
> any input would be greatly appreciated


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> very quick question. Sts cycles using a long estered aas like enanthate or decanoate. Even if you completely stop or lower the dosage after week 8 in weeks 9-10, due to the half lives of those esters it's only affecting 10.5/13 days respectively later on. If i lowered my test from let's say 500mg to 250mg for those two weeks, i can't see how it would produce an instant drop in actual blood levels since i'll still have the active half lives from 16 previous injections added together during weeks 9-10. The 250mg i drop to would actually affect weeks later on. Now for short esters like propionate this would make sense, but when using long esters, couldn't i just keep the mg dose the same for the first 10 weeks, and then just jack the dose up ~2x for the last 8 weeks?*this is a great question and an area which has caused great confusion for some. Long acting esters peak afteran injection just as fast as short acting esters but the short acting esters peak higher than long acting esters causing you to feel them faster and obtain results faster. Long acting esters begin to lose their peaking potency after only a few days. So, decrease long acting and short acting esters after 8 weeks*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> many thanks. By the way, my shoulder problems are an inflammation of the supraspinatus tendon.
> 
> I was worried and kind of expected your answer... :-). The thing is, i don't like, for example, cable exercises for biceps. I don't really get any "tension" in my muscle. But maybe it would be a good idea to start with one cable exercise and then continue from that (kind of pre-exhaustion, which i actually never do)!??*do over head cable bicep ext-like a front double bicep pose-squeeze slowly and hold contraction for 1 second-you'll feel it!* i do not gain muscles very easily and not using the basic exercices (and using machines, cables instead.) will probably not help me *machines and cable still build muscle!.* but i have to do something... What about slow reps? My thought is that i need less weight and even get more tension in my muscles. Any maybe i can stick to the free weights...
> 
> Regarding your slingshot pyramiding. This mean i will do 2 warm up sets and thant start with set 1 and 12 reps to good failure, right? *3 warm ups and 12-15 reps for you*
> regarding my inflammation of the supraspinatus tendon, are there any other exercises i should avoid. Actually with the inflammation nearly every exercise hurts but are there any exercies i should totally avoid in the future (i agree with benchpress particular incline bp because this hurt the most)*avoid all free weight exercise for chest and over head pressing (this will help take tendon out of movement). Use slight declines and slight inclines on smith. Take bar to mid chest only on inclines and do not touch chest. Stick to hammer strength over head presses for shoulder presses. You may be able to do standing leaning lateral raises holding onto a pole/piece of equipment because it puts less tension on supraspinatus tendon* . 
> 
> Right now i'm just doing my leg workout. Do think i can add at least triceps as there is not much shoulder involved (of course no dips, french presses).
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thank you again big ron...the knowledge you share is simply amazing!!!
> 
> I just read in muscular development.... That a long term study proved hypertrophy is maxed out... After only 6 work sets. I recall dave palumbo stating this as well in one of his training seminars i attended,,, back in the day....your thoughts...please!!!!


*well, i can still perfrom upwards of 9 intense sets for some body parts and continue getting a positive training effect but i can no longer get by with 12 sets at my age.( NOW I DO PERFORM 12 SETS TOTAL FOR LATS BUT IT'S 6 SETS FOR LAT WIDTH AND 6 SETS FOR LAT THICKNESS, SO THAT'S 6 SETS...) Someone younger may be able to go as high as 12 work sets for a body part a week but someone younger people may max out at 6 as well. I find that 6-9 sets is optimal for myself with 6 sets being about right for several body parts. All in all, i would say it's a pretty accurate study and dave palumbo was in the ball park!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> I'm 40 years old and have been using your STS for a while now, utilising various different compounds. I would'nt consider myself as being fat, but I have a little bit of fat around my hips (love handles) and belly. I consistently train abs every week and I feel that this little bit of fat is preventing my six pack from coming through. What would my best course of action be do you think? I never do any cardio, only weights.* that's part of your problem, you need cardio and a low carb diet to get abs.* Do I need to start doing cardio or look at my diet? *both!* If I need to start doing cardio what would you recommend, jogging, swimming, cycling ect? and how often and for how long?*cycling or swimming for 30 minutes 4 times per week*Thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> does codeine effect protein synthesis? *i do not think so, but it will block the pituitary gland from producing the body's own natura ltestosterone*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5380702]Ronnie,
Is it possible to lose fat through cardio and build muscle at the same time? or should one bulk then cut?* IT'S POSSIBLE IF YOU ARE JUST STARTING TO WORK OUT WITH WEIGHTS OR YOU ARE DOING YOUR VERY FIRST CYCLE OF STEROIDS. IT'S ALSO POSSIBLE TO GET CUT AND GAIN MASS USING HIGH DOSAGES OF GROWTH HORMONE WITH A CALORIE SURPLUS. BUT, IN YOUR CASE, YOU MUST CHOOSE BETWEEN LEAN BULKING OR LEANING DOWN AS YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO EFFECTIVELY DO BOTH.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie u state that using test enthanate would be a gud choice for this reloading and deloading method. But durin the cruising stages of the deloading how would this be effective as u say to cruise 4 two weeks but u wouldnt realy have much off a break from the dosage because of the ester and half life in the enthanate would you? Cheers 4 yor time


it's enough time to prevent
hard earned muscle/strength loss. Give it a try and see for yourself!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie currently for my back workout i do 4 sets of pullups, 4 sets of barbell rows and 4 sets of seated cable rows. I think im going to switch to doing 4 exercises: 2 width and 2 thickness each woth 3 sets, what do you recommend?


*3 close grip pulldowns palms facing each otehr, 3 medium grip pullups, 3 barbell rows, 3 underhand low rows or cable rows.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i pm'd you, sorry! Im curious on how much i should lower my dosage and protein intake during the deloading phase. *reduce protein by half. Have 3 meals of protein per day during deloads as opposed to 6 during reloads. Replace cals with clean carbs!* currently pinning 500mg of t500 and 300mg of eq300 every 4 days.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron what would be an ideal/ best FIRST TIME cycle to gain strength and Speed/ quickness?


*5-600 mgs of test enanthate or cypionate during first 8 week phase and add in some d-bol along with 5-600 mgs of test during second 8 week phase. 
*

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

So basically if a drop in active mg can be achieved during the 2 weeks deload, however slight (as in no pinning during these 2 weeks), this will still help the body during the next 8 week reload? With the long esters; Enanthate /Decanoate, discontinuing during the 2 week deload is not going to drop the mg all that much, but it will drop it some. But wouldn't this make it take longer to build back up in the next 8 week reload? Now if only I understood the formula for half lives... Maybe I'll calculate exactly what the levels would be.

Oh and the last deload; weeks 19-20, that isn't necessary unless you're planning on staying on forever, right?

Should have gotten some Test Prop/Nandrolone Phenylpropionate/Tren Acetate or something along those lines. Wouldn't shorter esters work better for STS? That way you could have a big drop during the 2 weeks, and bring those levels back up to peak very quickly afterwards. Not that long esters won't work too, but the drop and rise won't be as exaggerated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What do you think of Dave palumbo cycle recomanedition as,
> 
> 1-8 week Test, deca EOD
> 
> 8-14 week Test, EQ EOD
> 
> He recomaned these doses for every one....So what you think? [B]I do not see tren acetate which was Dave's favorite steroid to use with test so I'm not sure about this???*What I can say is the only advantage to alternating steroids is side effects not muscle gains per se as steroids activate the same receptors therfore if tolerance were brought forth by one steroid it would be brought forth too all of them!!! The plateau effect after 8 week cycles is not fully understood but I have learned that taking the dosage down considerably for 2 weeks before progressing forward helps you come back and make better gains than mainstream cycling.* so, what you think about swiching gear every (anabolics) every 8 weeks, instead to up the doses? Increasing is best! *But remember, you can only increase so far without experiencing sides. Alternating steroids would be MORE difficult for most of us due to side effects-hence we are limited in what we can take (which is generally 1-3 steroids at best). Some can only handle test without experiencing sides that are just not worth it.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So basically if a drop in active mg can be achieved during the 2 weeks deload, however slight (as in no pinning during these 2 weeks), this will still help the body during the next 8 week reload? *yes, but you keep pinning once a week during deloads.* With the long esters; Enanthate /Decanoate, discontinuing during the 2 week deload is not going to drop the mg all that much, but it will drop it some. But wouldn't this make it take longer to build back up in the next 8 week reload? *No, it builds up in only a few days!* Now if only I understood the formula for half lives... Maybe I'll calculate exactly what the levels would be.
> 
> Oh and the last deload; weeks 19-20, that isn't necessary unless you're planning on staying on forever, right? *The deload is very important as it allows gains made during the reload to become finalyzed!*
> Should have gotten some Test Prop/Nandrolone Phenylpropionate/Tren Acetate or something along those lines. Wouldn't shorter esters work better for STS? That way you could have a big drop during the 2 weeks, and bring those levels back up to peak very quickly afterwards. Not that long esters won't work too, but the drop and rise won't be as exaggerated.* It all depends on the person. Some people do not fare well with short acting esters but some do. Some do best using both long and short acting esters during reload!*


above

----------


## creactiveprotein

Ronnie - 

I've been doing everything you've advised over the past 8 months but i've been lifting on and off for years and I still look like I dont lift. 

One body part per week 
12 sets per body part
8 to 12 reps to good failure 
rotate heavy and light weeks 
good form 


Do I just have the worst genetics in the world? I work just as hard as anyone in the gym yet guys look 10x better than me. Should i increase sets or drop down to 9 sets?

----------


## Gramao

Hi Ron!

Im kind of confused with your method  :Frown: . So say i was going to do a 'conventional' cycle consisting:

1-12 wk test e - 500mg
4-12 wk Anavar - 50mg ed

Instead i would use:

wk 1-6: test e - 500mg/ 40mg Var ED
wk 7-8: test e - 250mg (deload)
wk 9-14: test e - 500mg/ 40mg Var ED

PCT:
wk16+ nolva: 40/40/20/20/20
wk 16+ clomid: 50/50/50/50

Ty!

btw: Do i up the dose of test wk 9-14 or the same as wk 1-6? Could Dbol also be used or is that too many orals?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie - 
> 
> I've been doing everything you've advised over the past 8 months but i've been lifting on and off for years and I still look like I dont lift. 
> 
> One body part per week 
> 12 sets per body part
> 8 to 12 reps to good failure 
> rotate heavy and light weeks 
> good form 
> ...


*Start by decreasing sets. Sounds like you are a hard gainer! Can you post some stats/pics and post your diet/steroid cycle. 3-4 days per week of training is all you are probably going to be able to handle. 

Remember, I can take a guy with 18 inch arms that has never touched a weight and turn them into 20's with Slingshot Training. On the same note, I can take a guy with 14 inch arms who has never weight trained and help him get 16 inch arms. Both guys will gain about the same amount of strength from their starting point, but in no way will the guy who started out with 14 inch arms be able to catch the guy with 18 inch arms-"this goes for both strength and size" regardless of what he does. This is due to genetics. Not everyone can be a bodybuilder just as not everyone can be 6 foot 8 inches and play basketball.*

----------


## almard

I'm thinking to add kickboxing, twice a week for hour......So do you think that will effect my gains?

----------


## creactiveprotein

Thanks Ronnie, you don't know how frustrating it is busting your ass in the gym and seeing zero results while guys around you slack off and get huge. I will say my diet needs to be a little better as well, but I still get my protein in everyday. So you think I should go with a split like this?

Mon - Chest/Back
Tues - Legs
Weds - Delts/Abs
Thurs - Arms

9 sets for each body part? my stats are 6' 217lbs around 20% bodyfat, never cycled before, but I feel like i'm in good shape and I can hang with anyone in the gym regarding weights and sets, I just look like crap.

----------


## delta1111

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5385982]


> Ronnie,
> Is it possible to lose fat through cardio and build muscle at the same time? or should one bulk then cut?* IT'S POSSIBLE IF YOU ARE JUST STARTING TO WORK OUT WITH WEIGHTS OR YOU ARE DOING YOUR VERY FIRST CYCLE OF STEROIDS. IT'S ALSO POSSIBLE TO GET CUT AND GAIN MASS USING HIGH DOSAGES OF GROWTH HORMONE WITH A CALORIE SURPLUS. BUT, IN YOUR CASE, YOU MUST CHOOSE BETWEEN LEAN BULKING OR LEANING DOWN AS YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO EFFECTIVELY DO BOTH.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE


"LEAN BULKING OR LEANING DOWN" Please explain.
And is this like I said bulking then cutting?
Thanks Ronnie.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am in the planning phase and want to know what you think of this:
> Wk 1 1000mgs test c
> Wks 2-8 500 test c mgs *(stay with 1 gram of test for entire 8 week reload not just to front load)* Wks 9-10 deload (bridge with 250 mgs test c)
> Wk 11 1000 mgs test c 1000 mgs deca *(increase test to 1.5 grams or keep at 1 gram and add in only 400 mgs of deca. 1 gram of deca is too much!)*Wks 12-18 test c 750 mgs and deca 500 mgs


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> Thanks for taking the time to educate those like myself, who still "green" to SST & AS. I've read several education posts on here, yours included. I'm a firm believer that there should be only "one cook in the kitchen" (provided he knows what he's doing). That said, I hope you help direct me. Here are my stats:
> 
> Age: 32
> Height: 5'5"
> Weight: 183
> BF%: Last time I checked I was about 15%
> Cycle Exp: I can PM you the details, but in short, a 6 month cycle of various AS at different times/increments. Followed the instructions of someone I trusted and turned out to be someone I shouldn't have. Did make gains, but not sure if it was all real. No side effects. In comparison to some of the cycles on here, it wasn't too much either (max. maybe about 300mg of one compound per week, and not more than 3 stacked at one time).
> PCT Knowledge: Same guy didn't suggest anything. I took OTC Novaldex (Gaspari) on my own, but 2 months later. Lost most my gains.
> ...


*Please keep all post publicy. I simply do not have time to answers a lot of pms. I cannot make exceptions for some and not others.I'm sure you understand. 

I would start phase 1 with 1 gram of test and 25 mgs of d-bol ed. Leave out deca.Phase 2 try bumping test to 1.5 grams, increase d-bol to 50 mgs per day and add in 400 mgs of deca and see how you feel. This will help you put on more size for next show.
*

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ronnie,

due to my shoulder problems and a knee surgery I'm gonna have in Nov I'm about to start with my PCT soon. The problem is, I am not able to get any HCG . So I have to stick to Novaldex and clomid. 

Should I do your recommended PCT just without the HCG:

Novaldex 20mg/day
Clomid 50mg/day
for 4 weeks, starting 1 week after the last injection? Or shall I do something different?

Thx!

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

I'm going to do what you've suggested for mg reduction during the deload. 

I was wondering for building biceps... I'm not getting very sore right now, regardless of how hard I work out. Naturally this is because I have AS in my system. I've always been a better pusher than a puller. I could always bench 405 naturally, but never had the back or bicep strength/size that I wanted. Just genetics. I think my best was 135 barbell curls for 6-7, 60 dumbbell curls for 8, naturally before steroids . How many days per week should I isolate biceps? Keeping in mind that I'm going to be using them for compound exercises like Back and Deadlifts too. I could probably crucify my biceps every day of the week and they still don't get very sore or build much. Still I've seen some size gain on them even in the 4 weeks of Test E/Deca . Not phenomenal, but noticeable. Same goes for muscles like forearms, calves. Muscles that never grow. Plenty strong, just not big. Should get some Site Enhancement Oils  :Smilie: . j/k.

----------


## carscars

excellen stuff fromsomeonewho knows what thier talking about

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I have loaded and deloaded 4 times now, so i've been on for a total of 38 weeks inclusive of reloads and deloads. I feel I should perhaps come off for a while now. What do you think?
Also, how long should I come off for before starting again?
Thanks.

----------


## ricky23

ronnie, which do you think are more effective, behind the neck shoulder presses or regular presses? thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Gramao;5387740]Hi Ron!

Im kind of confused with your method  :Frown: . So say i was going to do a 'conventional' cycle consisting:

1-12 wk test e - 500mg
4-12 wk Anavar - 50mg ed

Instead i would use:

wk 1-6: test e - 500mg/ 40mg Var ED *(this woud be 1-8 weeks)*
wk 7-8: test e - 250mg (deload)* (deload is weeks 9-10)*
wk 9-14: test e - 500mg/ 40mg Var ED *(increase test to 750-1000 grams per week, keep var the same or increase to 60-80 and run second reload/phase 2 during weeks 11-18)*
*(deload again for 2 weeks with 250-500 mgs of test then pct)*
PCT:
wk16+ nolva: 40/40/20/20/20
wk 16+ clomid: 50/50/50/50 *(where's the hcg?)*
Ty!

btw: Do i up the dose of test wk 9-14 or the same as wk 1-6? Could Dbol also be used or is that too many orals?*d-bol could be used in place of var but not with var unless lower dosage of both where utilized.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm thinking to add kickboxing, twice a week for hour......So do you think that will effect my gains?


*It will some if you are a hardgainer and/or have a fast metabolism. That's all the cardio you should do for the week!
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=creactiveprotein;5387982]Thanks Ronnie, you don't know how frustrating it is busting your ass in the gym and seeing zero results while guys around you slack off and get huge. I will say my diet needs to be a little better as well, but I still get my protein in everyday. So you think I should go with a split like this? *check out my suggestion in bold below*
Mon - Chest/Back* (chest)
*]Tues - Legs * (back)*
Weds - Delts/Abs *(shoulders/arms)*
Thurs - Arms *(legs)*
*off 3 days*

9 sets for each body part? *TRY BOTH 6 AND 9!* my stats are 6' 217lbs around 20% bodyfat, never cycled before* (the fact you have never cycled before is a large part of your problem..you may be able to lift as much as people with bigger muscles than yours but you will never catch them in muscle size!),* but I feel like i'm in good shape and I can hang with anyone in the gym regarding weights and sets, I just look like crap*.IMO you need some testosterone and a higher protein diet![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5388055]


> "LEAN BULKING OR LEANING DOWN" Please explain.* LEAN BULK IS GAINING WEIGHT SLOWLY WITH MOSTLY CLEAN EATING. LEANING DOWN IS DIETING DOWN AND LOSING WEIGHT.*And is this like I said bulking then cutting?* YES BUT DON'T GO TO EXTREMES WITH CALORIE INCREASES WHEN BULKING UNLESS YOU ARE ECTO-MESO WHO GAINS MOSTLY MUSCLE IN A CALORIE SURPLUS AS IT'S TOO HARD TO DIET OFF THE FAT!*Thanks Ronnie.


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5389625]Hi Ronnie,
I have loaded and deloaded 4 times now, so i've been on for a total of 38 weeks inclusive of reloads and deloads. I feel I should perhaps come off for a while now. What do you think?
Also, how long should I come off for before starting again?
Thanks.[/QUOTE*]For health purposes I would go off for 6 weeks then start reloading again!*

----------


## delta1111

Thanks for the answers Ronnie, you are awesome.

----------


## Gramao

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5390115]


> Hi Ron!
> 
> Im kind of confused with your method . So say i was going to do a 'conventional' cycle consisting:
> 
> 1-12 wk test e - 500mg
> 4-12 wk Anavar - 50mg ed
> 
> Instead i would use:
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading my post Ron!

The only probelm is i dont have 20 weeks to cycle. The max is 13-14 weeks. So what would be the best thing to do? just:

1-14 wk test e - 500mg
6-14 wk Anavar - 50mg ed

And up the test dosage to 750mg week 8-14??
Or split it up unto 2x 6 weeks?

What are your thoughts on t3/clen , to cycle for 6 weeks(ramp up to 100mg and ramp down), is it too catabolic? Or should i just do the odd 2 week cycle of clen on cycle for lean gains?
ty!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> due to my shoulder problems and a knee surgery i'm gonna have in nov i'm about to start with my pct soon. The problem is, i am not able to get any hcg . So i have to stick to novaldex and clomid. 
> 
> Should i do your recommended pct just without the hcg:*yes!
> *novaldex 20mg/day
> clomid 50mg/day
> for 4 weeks, starting 1 week after the last injection? Or shall i do something different?
> 
> Thx!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, which do you think are more effective, behind the neck shoulder presses or regular presses? Thanks[/quote[ * dumbbell presses or uni-lateral hammer strength shoulder press machines are best imo. Press behind the neck press is better for some in terms of building the side delts (not front) but regular presses are better for most even though they hit the front felts more because behind the neck causes shoulder problems.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[...

----------


## The Titan99

> I'll drop the preacher curls and do the standingEZ bar curls. I'm waiting on my dumbells to arrive. I don't have access to pulley's or machines (Living on an island) and am adding equipment slowly as I can afford it. I have an Olympic bar, EZ bar One 16 KG dumbell ( 2 18's and 2 20's coming) To be honest my elbows and shoulders are taking a bit of a beating. With the equipment I have, what do you suggest in place of the pushdowns or dips? Any guess at BF%?


 I think you might have missed this one. Still wondering what would be good replacements. No hurry though, I'm currently trying to get what may be a c6-c7 nerve compression problem sorted out. It really sucks. I've already had an MRI thats showing some funky stuff going on in there. At that point they said I would probably need surgery, but first I should get an EMG to detemine the exact location of the problem. (Keep in mind I've had this problem for 10 months and have recieved a lot of non-treatment in the form of anti-inflamatories, pain killers etc.) Now the Doc that did the EMG said all I need is physical therapy. I haven't lifted this week at all (Super sucks) and am 4 weeks into the second reload, 1 gram TestC/600 Deca / 100 mg provironED, just ending 50 mg dbol ED. Should I finish the cycle and PCT in the case of surgery? (Gains gone!!) They say recovery 2-3 months. In the case of acupuncture/ Physical Therapy would I continue the cycle, just using less weight? Sorry about the rant, but I need some advise from someone over 110 lbs. And from what you've wrote, you seem to have had some experience with this type of thing. HELP!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Gramao;5390434]


> Thanks for reading my post Ron!
> 
> The only probelm is i dont have 20 weeks to cycle. The max is 13-14 weeks. So what would be the best thing to do? just:
> 
> 1-14 wk test e - 500mg
> 6-14 wk Anavar - 50mg ed
> 
> I would do the following:
> *Deload for only 1 week (cut protein intake and training volume in half as well as take test down to 250 per week and go off var) after 1st 8 week reload. Finish out second phase with 4-5 week relaod and deload for 1 week during first week of pct.* 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i think you might have missed this one. Still wondering what would be good replacements. No hurry though, i'm currently trying to get what may be a c6-c7 nerve compression problem sorted out. It really sucks. I've already had an mri thats showing some funky stuff going on in there. At that point they said i would probably need surgery, but first i should get an emg to detemine the exact location of the problem. *get an mri!*  (keep in mind i've had this problem for 10 months and have recieved a lot of non-treatment in the form of anti-inflamatories, pain killers etc.) now the doc that did the emg said all i need is physical therapy.* then ask for a series of 3 cortisone shots to see if it shrinks the swelling and stops offending the adjacent nerve roots. Also ask for baclophen (muscle relaxer), not anti-inflammatories as they won't work well!* i haven't lifted this week at all (super sucks) and am 4 weeks into the second reload, 1 gram testc/600 deca / 100 mg provironed, just ending 50 mg dbol ed. Should i finish the cycle and pct in the case of surgery? (gains gone!!) *by continuing the cycle it will help prevent muscle loss so i would at least stay on some test until you can lift heavy-upper body or stay on full cycle and work on body parts like legs/arms that do not involve the neck as much..* they say recovery 2-3 months. In the case of acupuncture/ physical therapy would i continue the cycle, just using less weight? * accupuncture is for muscle tension only imo and physical therapy can bring forth further irritation if done wrong. You need to do static holds only to strengthen the neck muscles and again cortisone shots. Chiropractors that are very good at what they do hand out these exercises. They are hard to explain but i would do them twice a week in conjunction with the steroids to help strengthen the neck muscles.* . Sorry about the rant, but i need some advise from someone over 110 lbs. And from what you've wrote, you seem to have had some experience with this type of thing. Help!!


above

----------


## Maronn

> above


Many thanks!

Regarding workout while in PCT. What kind of work out would you recommend as many suggest to reduce the volume and so reduce the stress to the cns. Or should i just stick to the reload routine?

----------


## Jumbo18

Hey ronnie, what is your opinion on running deca higher than test? Which cycle would seem to produce better results??

Weeks 1-8 Test enanthate 400mg/week
Weeks 1-8 deca 600mg/week
Weeks 1-8 aromasin 12.5mg EOD

or

Weeks 1-8 Test enanthate 600mg/week
Weeks 1-8 deca 400mg/week
Weeks 1-8 aromasin 12.5mg EOD

I have prami on hand incase of libido issues, but I have never had libido issues with deca.

----------


## blitzkrieg1985

Hey ronnie, I asked you a question earlier and thought of making some changes after you replied to my steroid cycle in terms of compounds and dosage: Please help me with respect to my workout routine as well as cycle:

Also, I'm 5 weeks already into first reload.

CYCLE:

_Reload_-

Week 1-8: Test-e at 500mg/week
Week 5-8 : Blue hearts at 50mg ed

_2 week deload_-

Week 9-10: Test-e at 250mg/week

_Reload_-

Week 11-18: Test-e at 750mg/week, Tren -e at 250mg/week, Blue Hearts at 50mg ed
Week 19-23: PCT with Nolva and Hcg 


And my workout routine looks like:

*Sunday:*

DB decline press: 3* 6-8
DB incline press: 3*6-8
Dips: 3*6-8
Close Grip Bench Press: 3*6-8
Shrugs

*Tuesday:*

Deadlift: 3*4-6
Chinups: 3*6-8
T-Bar rowing: 3*6-8
Lat Pulldowns: 3*6-8
Forearms

*Thursday:* 

Squats: 3*4-6
Leg press: 3*6-8
Military press: 3*6-8
Side Lateral raises: 2*8-10
Close grip Upright Rows: 2*8-10
Calves

I am 5'7", 165 lbs and 13%bf and have a 1.5 years lifting experience. I have done 1 cycle before and it was a test-e, dbol cycle , didn't go so well because of my crappy diet. Also, I don't want to do direct arm work or many isolations because I consider myself between beginner and intermediate level.

I have corrected my diet on all corners now and am taking like 300gms of protein, 150gms of carbs and 100 gms of fat in a day from 5 meals. 
Please tell me anything I need to change about my diet macros, workout routine or the cycle dosage and duration.

I am 5 weeks into this cycle and I really want this cycle to go well.


Thanks!!

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks Ron. Just saw a new spinal surgeon yesterday. Specialist from the Spinal Center in Bangkok. They had already done an MRI and an EMG at the other hospital. The new Doc said it's GLARINGLY apparent that I need surgery. C2-C3 AND C6-C7. Says he goes in through the front, takes 2 hours and out in two days. Says I can clift with a neck brace in 2 weeks and Max lift in 2 months!!! He told me 100% resolution of the problem is what he expects. Thank Christ.  :7up: I've been living in pain for 11 months now and spent thousands of dollars. He says the other surgeons probably weren't comfortable with this procedure but he does 2 a week. Thai face-saving b*llsh*t!! They didn't want to admit they couldn't do it. It just goes to show you that just because you have a medical degree doesn't mean your not an a**hole!!! I suppose I'll bridge the thing for 2 weeks with 250 Test E. Then go back to the original doses. Any other tips and/or suggestions would be appreciated. I feel like Tiny Tim, finally gonna get his operation!!! :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## magaton

I had the same surgery in Feb of this year. I was fully fused & recovered in 2 months compared to the 6 they originally thought. I attribute being on & staying on GHRP2/cjc 1295 100/100, 3x day. Started this 5 months prior to surgery & still on it.

I'm so glade I did the surgery!!! 

Good luck

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...having sore knees..... very painful around mid-lower....mid-upper from hammer strength squat machine...any advice would be helpful !!!!!!?????

----------


## Gramao

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5390851]


> above


Ty, for reading my post just Ron i just want to get a couple more things cleared  :Smilie: 


So now my second cycle will look like this:

Wk 1-4: Test e 500pw
Wk 5-8:Test e 500pw/ Anavar 40mg ED
Wk 4-8: Cytomel (T3) – Ramp up to 75mcg and ramp down slowly (Ratio 5/45/50)
Wk 9: Test e 250pw (Deload – cut protein intake & cut training volume)
Wk 10-14: Test e 750pw/ Anavar 40mg ED
Wk 15: Test e 250pw (Deload – cut protein intake & cut training volume)

PCT:
wk17+ nolva: 40/40/20/20/20
wk 17+ clomid: 50/50/50/50 


* During Deloads do we increase our carbs or just decrease protein intake?
* Should I Take HCG , if so how would I dose it, and when?
* If i cant get my hands on HCG, would my PCT suffice to get my HTPA back to normal?
* On this cycle can clen be taken 2 weeks on 2 weeks off (if needed) – ramp up to 100 mcg?
* Ron, I know you don’t like using AI’s, but if I take Adex at a low dose on cycle (wk 1-15) of 0.5 mg EOD or E3D on cycle would that keep bloat from test e down to a minimum?
* Would I still put on mass/ or even keep my muscle mass, if I take the t3 at a dose of 75mcg? Or would i mainly lose bf?

Thank You!!

----------


## vicious-nicholas

What's up Im nick. I was just wondering what a good dosage, when and how many weeks I should take Anavar staked with test 100. I would also like to know if thats even a good idea to take the two together. I'm going about this on my own. I just got out of the army and haven't really been exposed to the culture. I just want to cut up but keep my size. someone who knows what there talking about please respond. Thank you

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Many thanks!
> 
> Regarding workout while in PCT. What kind of work out would you recommend as many suggest to reduce the volume and so reduce the stress to the cns. Or should i just stick to the reload routine? *Since you will be coming off a 2 week deload your body can handle jumping back into an 8 week reload. This will actually help you keep gains through stimulating protein synthesis and prevent deconditioning*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie, what is your opinion on running deca higher than test? Which cycle would seem to produce better results?? *The cycle with more test is best! I do not like the idea of running deca higher than test as test is safer IMO but it would be okay in these dosages if it did not affect your libido.* 
> 
> Weeks 1-8 Test enanthate 400mg/week
> Weeks 1-8 deca 600mg/week
> Weeks 1-8 aromasin 12.5mg EOD
> 
> or
> 
> Weeks 1-8 Test enanthate 600mg/week
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron. Just saw a new spinal surgeon yesterday. Specialist from the Spinal Center in Bangkok. They had already done an MRI and an EMG at the other hospital. The new Doc said it's GLARINGLY apparent that I need surgery. C2-C3 AND C6-C7. Says he goes in through the front, takes 2 hours and out in two days. Says I can clift with a neck brace in 2 weeks and Max lift in 2 months!!! He told me 100% resolution of the problem is what he expects. Thank Christ. I've been living in pain for 11 months now and spent thousands of dollars. He says the other surgeons probably weren't comfortable with this procedure but he does 2 a week. Thai face-saving b*llsh*t!! They didn't want to admit they couldn't do it. It just goes to show you that just because you have a medical degree doesn't mean your not an a**hole!!! I suppose I'll bridge the thing for 2 weeks with 250 Test E. Then go back to the original doses. Any other tips and/or suggestions would be appreciated. I feel like Tiny Tim, finally gonna get his operation!!!


*GREAT! Until you have experienced nerve pain of this caliber it's hard to understand. And many doctors are clueless! 

When is your surgery? I would not get back on a cycle until post surgery because the thicker your blood, the greater the chances are for a blood clot. I would give bloos 2 week prior to surgey to lower hemocrit levels even further. Post surgey I would run 500 mgs of test per week and 20 mgs of anavar per day. Anavar was originally manufactured for building strong bones! Also, as magaton stated in the post below some form of GH would not hurt and it would also prevent muscle loss.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...having sore knees..... very painful around mid-lower....mid-upper from hammer strength squat machine...any advice would be helpful !!!!!!?????


*Get off that machine! The platform has no adjustment and it makes you push from the toes as oposed to the heels of your feet. It's a knee killer!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Gramao;5392737]


> Ty, for reading my post just Ron i just want to get a couple more things cleared 
> 
> 
> So now my second cycle will look like this:
> 
> Wk 1-4: Test e 500pw
> Wk 5-8:Test e 500pw/ Anavar 40mg ED
> Wk 4-8: Cytomel (T3) – Ramp up to 75mcg and ramp down slowly (Ratio 5/45/50) *(WHY USE CYTOMEL? IS THIS A CUTTING CYCLE?)*
> Wk 9: Test e 250pw (Deload – cut protein intake & cut training volume)
> ...


ABOVBE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what's up im nick. I was just wondering what a good dosage, when and how many weeks i should take anavar staked with test 100. I would also like to know if thats even a good idea to take the two together. I'm going about this on my own. I just got out of the army and haven't really been exposed to the culture. I just want to cut up but keep my size. Someone who knows what there talking about please respond. Thank you


*diet is what helps you cut. Use 500 mgs of test per week once you get near your full genetic potential. Anavar is not needed!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie, I asked you a question earlier and thought of making some changes after you replied to my steroid cycle in terms of compounds and dosage: Please help me with respect to my workout routine as well as cycle:
> 
> Also, I'm 5 weeks already into first reload.
> 
> CYCLE:
> 
> _Reload_-
> 
> Week 1-8: Test-e at 500mg/week
> ...


above

----------


## Jumbo18

Thanks for the previous deca response, and I am going to come to a final conclusion. I am on HRT and my original goal was to cut right after I do a cycle including deca first. My current stats are 195lbs, 5"10, 14-15% bodyfat. What would I seem to benefit more from?

Weeks 1-8 Test 500mg/week
Weeks 1-4 tbol 40mg/day
Weeks 8-10 deload 250mg/week
Weeks 10-18 Test 500mg/week
Weeks 10-18 deca 600mg/week
Weeks 4-18 aromasin 12.5mg EOD

With the added deca in the next reload, would I noticed increased gains throughout? or I would be better off at including deca first then go into a cut next reload to lower my bodyfat?

----------


## delta1111

Ronnie,
Does your original arm size (before starting body building) determine how big you can make your arms grow? What I mean is, with the help of anabolics, if a person started off with say 14" arms, is their maximum potential going to be less than someone that starts with 16" arms? or could both individuals finish with the same size arms. Also, when we see big guys with 20" - 22" arms would any of these guys have started with really thin arms amd is it possible for someone starting at 14" or smaller to get to 20" and over?
PS I have also started a thread asking this question to get feedback form other vets.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> *Get off that machine! The platform has no adjustment and it makes you push from the toes as oposed to the heels of your feet. It's a knee killer!*


finally...a voice of reason..!!!! been telling my personal trainer that i assumed that particular squat machine was causing me to have severe knee pain...he said nope...big thanks to you ronnie...i am thinking of dropping him and just asking you question as needed if thats okay???? you actually know what you are talking about...he obviously does not know jack shit!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the previous deca response, and I am going to come to a final conclusion. I am on HRT and my original goal was to cut right after I do a cycle including deca first. My current stats are 195lbs, 5"10, 14-15% bodyfat. What would I seem to benefit more from?
> 
> Weeks 1-8 Test 500mg/week
> Weeks 1-4 tbol 40mg/day
> Weeks 8-10 deload 250mg/week
> Weeks 10-18 Test 500mg/week
> Weeks 10-18 deca 600mg/week
> Weeks 4-18 aromasin 12.5mg EOD
> 
> With the added deca in the next reload, would I noticed increased gains throughout? or I would be better off at including deca first then go into a cut next reload to lower my bodyfat?* I would do a lean bulk with test only during the first reload and then proceed into another 8 week lean bulk using test/deca/t-bol for second reload.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> Does your original arm size (before starting body building) determine how big you can make your arms grow? What I mean is, with the help of anabolics, if a person started off with say 14" arms, is their maximum potential going to be less than someone that starts with 16" arms? *yes, the guy with 14 inch arms would have less potential given body fat levels where the same on each person and both had the same training/diet experience. I have seen skinny guys get big arms but their arms were tiny prior to any form of training (not after)!*. or could both individuals finish with the same size arms. [B]*not unless smaller arm guy responded better to higher dosages of anabolics and/or used synthol. It's usually the guy with bigger muscles who respond best to steroids because larger muscles have more receptor sites. THIS RULE APPLIES TO ALL MUSCLE GROUPS!!![/B]*Also, when we see big guys with 20" - 22" arms would any of these guys have started with really thin arms amd is it possible for someone starting at 14" or smaller to get to 20" and over? *it is possible given they where very skinny all over.* PS I have also started a thread asking this question to get feedback form other vets.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> finally...a voice of reason..!!!! Been telling my personal trainer that i assumed that particular squat machine was causing me to have severe knee pain...he said nope...big thanks to you ronnie...i am thinking of dropping him and just asking you question as needed if thats okay????*that's fine*. You actually know what you are talking about...he obviously does not know jack shit!!! *just because someone is certified doesn't make them a good personal trainer*.


above

----------


## Heman78

I'm new to this site and anabolic supplements. I started my first cycle yesterday of omna 250 and deca . I found your post to be very inforing. Reading it was having advisor/trainer right there, ron u answered so many questions that i had thanx for the post. Keep em coming. Go hard or go home!!!!!

----------


## Heman78

Thanx man good info!!!!!!

----------


## The Titan99

> *GREAT! Until you have experienced nerve pain of this caliber it's hard to understand. And many doctors are clueless! 
> 
> When is your surgery? I would not get back on a cycle until post surgery because the thicker your blood, the greater the chances are for a blood clot. I would give bloos 2 week prior to surgey to lower hemocrit levels even further. Post surgey I would run 500 mgs of test per week and 20 mgs of anavar per day. Anavar was originally manufactured for building strong bones! Also, as magaton stated in the post below some form of GH would not hurt and it would also prevent muscle loss.*


I'm just waiting on approval from my insurance company. I'm currently on week 14 of a 20 week reload/deload/reload. 1 gram test/600 mg Deca /50 mg dbol . I just did my last shot yesterday (500 mg Test/300 Deca. I do shots on monday morning/Thursday evening.) For the last 4 weeks I was planning on 1 gram Test/600 Deca/50 mg Anavar . I don't think I have time to give blood. Assuming I get the surgery this week, what should I take leading up to and then post surgery. I can't get any GH. Thanks a lot for the help and thanks to everyone for the support. :Welcome:

----------


## Indian Muscle

Ron, how about cutting with ECA and some test? I have some 12 lbs to loose to reach below 10% body fat and I feel Clen will be too much for me as a Ectomorph.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm just waiting on approval from my insurance company. I'm currently on week 14 of a 20 week reload/deload/reload. 1 gram test/600 mg Deca /50 mg dbol . I just did my last shot yesterday (500 mg Test/300 Deca. I do shots on monday morning/Thursday evening.) For the last 4 weeks I was planning on 1 gram Test/600 Deca/50 mg Anavar . I don't think I have time to give blood. Assuming I get the surgery this week, what should I take leading up to and then post surgery. *only 250 mgs of test per week to keep hemocrit levels low.get off everything else! now.post surgery run 500 mgs of test per week to help prevent muscle loss. 10 mgs of anavar per day wouldn't hurt!*  I can't get any GH. Thanks a lot for the help and thanks to everyone for the support.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Indian Muscle;5394917]Ron, how about cutting with ECA and some test? I have some 12 lbs to loose to reach below 10% body fat and I feel Clen will be too much for me as a Ectomorph.[/QUOTE*]That will work...
*

----------


## Tony Stacks

Great info. Thanks!!

----------


## Heman78

im thinking about taking DECA . i'm currently taking a test blend and want to take DECA, how many mg of DECA should i take in every week?????? i value ur advise please help......

----------


## Cronos

Hi Ron, I finished up PCT about 4-5 weeks ago, and I just got blood work done. Problem is, I don't know how to tell if everything is looking okay on my results. I told the doc that I ran a cycle of steroids , and that I wanted my testosterone level results to be on the blood work. 
I did your 20 week STS like this:
8 week reload: 500mg/wk
2 week deload: 250mg/wk
8 week reload: 750mg/wk
2 week deload: 250mg/wk
PCT for 2 weeks with HCG [email protected] 1500iu EOD
I've looked it over, and the only part on the paper it shows test levels is like this:

RIA TESTOSTERONE 
Result: 10.0
Attention: (this is blank)
Reference Range: 6.0 - 27.0 Units: NMOL/L

Can you please help me make sense of this?
If you have any further questions that pertain to my Q, please ask, thanks

----------


## The Titan99

> above


Got it Ron. I think my surgery will be next Monday. Since I did my last shot of Test 500 mg/300 mg Deca on Monday, I'm skipping Thursdays shot and will do 250 mg Test Monday morning. On Thursday (assuming my surgery is finished) I'll do an additional 250 mg Test with 20-40 mg (?) Anavar ed for how long before finishing my original cycle? (Or PCT)?
\
One more question. I've been doing 250 iu's HCG since week 5 of my cycle with 100 mg Proviron . Should I continue both or none or what? Thanks man, your the man!!!

----------


## MR SQUATALOT

5,5, 170lbs...160lbs off creatine mono,9%BF. Pro fighter,elite athlete,and personal trainer.... however i come to you for advice because of your vast experience which i do respect and can appreciate. Let me know if anything dosn't seem as effective as it could be to you...

Week 1 day 1- 25mg anadrol twice a day 12 hours apart- i will be running anadrol for 2 week but have the ability to run longer if need be or at higher dosage
1 amp sustanon 250mg(taper on)


the rest of the cycle consists of 250mg of sustanon 2 times a week (Friday and thuesday), excluding the last week of sustanon i planned to taper down to one amp (250mg) of sustanon. I have clomid for afterwards and norma and novla on hand


My most important actual question i have for you if can i make any use of 2 amps of deca durabolin in the cycle? The reason i am asking is because oregenon sent me a sample along with the sustanon and i dont know what the hell to do with it...should i save it for another time or could it be beneficial at some point? Also while i have your attention whats your opinion on normastats effectiveness as an anti-e ,such a in place on nolvadex .

----------


## MR SQUATALOT

Age: 24
Height: 5,5
Weight: 170lbs.
BF%: 9%
Cycle Exp: moderate experience and major knowledge
PCT Knowledge: major knowledge
Training Exp: nationally certified trainer,amatuer BB/meathead,previous powerlifter,Pro martial arts competitor 
Diet: 1.5 g/per/lbs of BW in protein AND 2.5G/PER LB. of BW and tons of water in a nutshell.Diet is very complete in my opinion from a medical/muscle freak perspective.

Iam running my fourth cycle,the difference is this time the main focus is mass. I have always been a hard gainer due to my involvement in athletic activity which obviously causes a lot of caloric expenditure,needless to say i don't break my back trying to make gains if for example i was playing a season in the minor leauges. My main focus would be power and recovery time off of my workouts and games. This time, i am totally dedicating this to slabbing on some meat. This is whats going on iam 6 days into cycles now and it works like this...

Week 1 day 1-2 weeks anadrol .25mg in the am and 25 in the pm(have the ability to longer or higher if you see fit. 250mg sustanon (taper on)

7 days later....500 mg sustanon...
and repeat then taper off at 8 weeks...i personally favor that marker as well. I am taking milk thistle to help protect liver and saw p to help with water retention. I plan on using clomid about 3 weeks after last thigh spike of the sus and dhea because its always worked out well for me. I have nolvadex and normastat on hand,even though i have never had a gyno situation(even using steroids too young). on this and could appreciate your opinion on this. If nolvadex is a 10 how would products like normastat compare to it in your opinion or any OTC drugs? I guess my question is can anything really work as effective as nolva that is OTC? Could this be possible? I am very curious and have heard many different things. Anyways the good news in is 6 days in and my arms pump up like incredible ****ing hulk ALREADY when i work out and my legs are just massive pillars.There is no way its in my head because the scale is going up consistently and i have gained 6 lbs and i even discontinued use of creatine before my cycle to help with water retention...at this point i am a rock and feeling great,i have experienced some rage issues when provoked and i am really astonished at the speed of this anadrol working and i am very excited for sustanon to fully kick in...i noticed today my mood is actually more stable than ever.This shit makes dianabol seem like bird food to me... i got massive headaches from d-bols made by the same pharmacy my last cycle however after those 7-10 days i was in a very comfortable state and made some quality gains along with the help of deca ...especially going into week 3. Not to get to off track bullshitting i have one final question about my cycle, i have 2 amps of deca which orgenon sent as a "sample" could that be beneficial anywheres in this cycle or no? Thanks bro i really appreciate the help.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im thinking about taking DECA. i'm currently taking a test blend and want to take DECA, how many mg of DECA should i take in every week?????? i value ur advise please help......


*400 mgs of deca each week is good.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, I finished up PCT about 4-5 weeks ago, and I just got blood work done. Problem is, I don't know how to tell if everything is looking okay on my results. I told the doc that I ran a cycle of steroids , and that I wanted my testosterone level results to be on the blood work. 
> I did your 20 week STS like this:
> 8 week reload: 500mg/wk
> 2 week deload: 250mg/wk
> 8 week reload: 750mg/wk
> 2 week deload: 250mg/wk
> PCT for 2 weeks with HCG [email protected] 1500iu EOD
> I've looked it over, and the only part on the paper it shows test levels is like this:
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Got it Ron. I think my surgery will be next Monday. Since I did my last shot of Test 500 mg/300 mg Deca on Monday, I'm skipping Thursdays shot and will do 250 mg Test Monday morning. On Thursday (assuming my surgery is finished) I'll do an additional 250 mg Test with 20-40 mg (?) *20 mgs of var is adequate!*  Anavar ed for how long before finishing my original cycle? *run var and test for 8 weeks and skip pct.* for(Or PCT)?
> \
> One more question. I've been doing 250 iu's HCG since week 5 of my cycle with 100 mg Proviron . Should I continue both or none or what? *stop both and add back hcg 4 weeks post surgery.* Thanks man, your the man!!!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 5,5, 170lbs...160lbs off creatine mono,9%bf. Pro fighter,elite athlete,and personal trainer.... However i come to you for advice because of your vast experience which i do respect and can appreciate. Let me know if anything dosn't seem as effective as it could be to you...
> 
> Week 1 day 1- 25mg anadrol twice a day 12 hours apart- i will be running anadrol for 2 week but have the ability to run longer if need be or at higher dosage
> 1 amp sustanon 250mg(taper on)* i would run the anadrol along with the test for 8 weeks if it's strength/size you are after.*
> the rest of the cycle consists of 250mg of sustanon 2 times a week (friday and thuesday), excluding the last week of sustanon i planned to taper down to one amp (250mg) of sustanon. I have clomid for afterwards and norma and novla on hand
> 
> 
> my most important actual question i have for you if can i make any use of 2 amps of deca durabolin in the cycle? The reason i am asking is because oregenon sent me a sample along with the sustanon and i dont know what the hell to do with it...should i save it for another time or could it be beneficial at some point? *you could use deca to front load. Just add it in with the test/drol* also while i have your attention whats your opinion on normastats effectiveness as an anti-e ,such a in place on nolvadex .* i have not had any experience with normastats so i am unqualified to answer that question.*


above

----------


## Cronos

> above


Thanks for responding, Ron. So, you're saying my test levels are fine then??? 

I saw the doc again today, and she said that my test level is perfectly fine and normal. What do you think?

----------


## theram117

Great info!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for responding, Ron. So, you're saying my test levels are fine then??? 
> 
> I saw the doc again today, and she said that my test level is perfectly fine and normal. What do you think?


*I think your levels are back to what they where before the cycle. You are fine..*

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
As bi's and tri's have always been lagging body parts for me, would it be beneficial in any way if I injected directly into these areas?

----------


## Heman78

> *400 mgs of deca each week is good.*


I STARTED OMNA/SUS THAT WAS THE TESTBLEND... I'LL HAVE THE DECA next week, is it ok if I started the two weeks into my cycle??? and where in the chest is good for inject????? im very serious about a future in BB.. Heman78: GO HARD OR GO HOME...

----------


## Cronos

> *I think your levels are back to what they where before the cycle. You are fine..*


Thanks very much for the speedy reply. I'm glad to hear that. I've had a couple other people on here say that that's a really low test level, why do you think they are saying this? What are they basing it on? Is that a low level to you?? I don't "feel" any different now than before the cycle, if that's much of an indication.

----------


## Heman78

Ok, so I went to the doctors today to have blood work done. i was up front with the doc, and she went up one side of me and sown the other. WTRF.......
she gave me all these reasons why I shouldn't continue with my cycle. so as the visit goes on,she checks my blood pressure and it was higher than it ever was before 140/88. Is that normal when taking a cycle? she also kept askin me if I can keep an erection,and have my testies have shrunk(lol) nah they didnt but they might right? At the end of my 8 weeks when i deload should I take a PCT or reduce the dose to say half???????

----------


## Heman78

I have a question i a person has a body part that is lagging behind and they inject into that muscle will it bring it up? will that Help balance it out, along with training .

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> As bi's and tri's have always been lagging body parts for me, would it be beneficial in any way if I injected directly into these areas? *I think the oil may help expand the fascia some but that's about it. I'm not a big fan of spot injecting into the arms because they can become easily infected if you're not careful. Try training bis and tris twice a week on your next 10 week training phase at 4-6 sets and see if that helps. Using meticulous form is also key*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5400050]


> Ok, so I went to the doctors today to have blood work done. i was up front with the doc, and she went up one side of me and sown the other. WTRF.......
> she gave me all these reasons why I shouldn't continue with my cycle.* I would steer clear of her! so* as the visit goes on,she checks my blood pressure and it was higher than it ever was before 140/88. Is that normal when taking a cycle? *yes, if you aer prone to it!* she also kept askin me if I can keep an erection,and have my testies have shrunk(lol) nah they didnt but they might right? *yes they may shrink but that does not determine if you can get an erection...LOL* At the end of my 8 weeks when i deload should I take a PCT or reduce the dose to say half??????? *reduce to half for 2 weeks before pct[/*QUOTE]above


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have a question i a person has a body part that is lagging behind and they inject into that muscle will it bring it up? will that Help balance it out, along with training .*No, but it can help stretch the fascia some*.


above

----------


## Heman78

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5400052]


> above


thanx alot i will do exactly what u have stated. thanx for ur help.

----------


## Heman78

> above


oh well i took my second shot of omna 250 this mornin in my right pect. the shit is startin to feel sore already. well i wont do that again. Do u have any suggestions on how to bring up my laggin pec? i know that eveyones body has a side thats bigger. other ppl say they cant tell but hell I can and i plan on hittin the stage in the future so I want a complete package.

----------


## lowblow

Wow! Is this alot of reading!lol Hope this isn't repetitive but here goes. I'm 51 and in good health. It's been 20 years since I last ran a cycle and tried a lot of different gear back then. I'll be the first to admit that for quite a few years a few of us had little clue as to proper cycling. I have dbol , test c and deca on hand. I have been told that this would really be like starting over again after so many years and that the deca could best be left for the second phase reloading(weeks 10-18). You also mention adding another compound during the second reload. So would I be best served just running the test(500mg) with a mild dbol(20-30mg) kickstart? Also, being older is there any special strategy with pct, or is it pretty much the same for every age group? Thanks in advance.

----------


## bbradford42

Excellent post! This sounds the most sensible of all cycles.

----------


## delta1111

> above


Hi Ronnie,
Thanks for the reply.
My current training routine is like this:
Monday = chest and bi's
Tuesday = legs and calves
Wednesday = shoulders and forearms
Friday = back and triceps
How would you incorporate arms twice per week in my routine?

I have always trained low reps and heavy weight as this is what is said to build mass and strength. It is also said that low weight and high reps, cuts you up rather than gain mass and strength. Considering my goal is to add strength and mass, do you think switching to low weight and high reps would be of any benefit to me?

----------


## delta1111

Ronnie,
Can test, masteron , trenbolone and clenbuterol be used as a mass builder in a clean bulk cycle? I know these are primarily cutting drugs but was wondering what you thought.

----------


## Heman78

> above


so I took a shot of omna 250 in the right pect yesterday i sent u that message. well the pain is min. Before I did it yesterday, I warmed up the oil then proceeded with the inject. i massaged the site after. but today i noticed a lump,is that normal. and as far as my BP i've been checking it at the local drug store they must think i'm crazy as many times as i come in there. I've never had high BP but it is in my fam. so to sum this up is the lump something to be alarmed???????
Thanx Ronnie, and do u ahve any suggestions as far as eating i have my first meal at 7 and my other main meal three hours later at ten i know i should have something to eat in between 7-10 but i just dont know what> i'll usally have three yogurts or tuna on wheat bread with wpi is this good?????????? ur advise is valued! Heman78 GO HARD OR GO HOME

----------


## lew

Ronnie

First time I have read this excellent thread managed to read unto pages in the 30's. 

1-8 400mg test e
1-10 200mg test e
10-18 500mg test e
18-20 250mg test e
Pct has you have described previously

1.Is the above fine?

2. What are you recommendations for GH use during Slingshot programme? I have been advised by my Personal trainer
5iu's 5 days on 2 off And for duration of cycle and into pct.

3. This is my first cycle so not sure GH has benefits when added to test cycle, if money no issue more concerned with making sure health and safety is priority?

4. Do you recommend GH use with cycles during slingshot protocol and what type of person would benifit from GH Is this age dependent? I'm 31.

5. Do you have any formulas you have found that works for working out daily calorie and macro breakdown, i understand 1.5-2g protein during reload phase and as i do better on fats compared to carbs what do you advise intake to be? 

I'm 31 years of age, 185lb and 15bf.

Thanks in advance

Lew

----------


## medicman67

loved this post. as someone who knows little about the subject, i feel like this post alone gives me a working understanding of cycling

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i started omna/sus that was the testblend... I'll have the deca next week, is it ok if i started the two weeks into my cycle??? *yes!* and where in the chest is good for inject?????* 2 inches directly above nipple and lower outer pec region. Upper pec injections are too painful imo* im very serious about a future in bb.. Heman78: Go hard or go home...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> oh well i took my second shot of omna 250 this mornin in my right pect. The shit is startin to feel sore already. Well i wont do that again. Do u have any suggestions on how to bring up my laggin pec? I know that eveyones body has a side thats bigger. Other ppl say they cant tell but hell i can and i plan on hittin the stage in the future so i want a complete package. *use uni-lateral movements like dumbbells instead of the bar. But, if others don't see it then neither will the judges*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wow! Is this alot of reading!lol hope this isn't repetitive but here goes. I'm 51 and in good health. It's been 20 years since i last ran a cycle and tried a lot of different gear back then. I'll be the first to admit that for quite a few years a few of us had little clue as to proper cycling. I have dbol , test c and deca on hand. I have been told that this would really be like starting over again after so many years and that the deca could best be left for the second phase reloading(weeks 10-18). You also mention adding another compound during the second reload. So would i be best served just running the test(500mg) with a mild dbol(20-30mg) kickstart? *I WOULD DO THE FIRST 8 WEEK RELOAD WITH TEST/DECA AND THEN ON SECOND 8 WEEK RELOAD ADHERE TO TEST/DECA/D-BOL. DON'T JUST USE D-BOL TO KICK START SECOND RELOAD BUT RATHER RUN IT 8 STRAIGHT WEEKS!*  isthere any special strategy with pct, or is it pretty much the same for every age group?* same regardless of age!* thanks in advance.


above

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ron,

Glad to see you again in this thread with awesome & excellent information and advices.

I have just finished 30 weeks slingshot cycle (3 reloads + 3 deloads). I'm on 4th week into PCT now. Everything seems good. Keep most of the strength although lose a bit of size and bodyweight. I want to take another 6-7 weeks OFF after PCT has been done then do another 30 weeks slingshot cycle.

What is your thought on Tbol compared to Dbol , Ron?
How many mgs per day is the good dose of it? 
I am considering it because my base of every cycle is Test, since I got bloated when running either Dbol or Drol with Test together.

Thanks for your help, Ron...

----------


## Heman78

> above


well i jumped the gun. I didnt go two inches above the nipple to lower outter pec. i usallygo with the Delts. But I was listening to someone that said they had done it.DUAH...... The lump I think is the oil it's starting to go down. I did the injec above the nipple but not on the outter lower pec. should I be alarmed at alll?????????? I'll never do that again it hurts way too much!!!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie
> 
> First time I have read this excellent thread managed to read unto pages in the 30's. 
> 
> 1-8 400mg test e
> 1-10 200mg test e
> 10-18 500mg test e
> 18-20 250mg test e
> Pct has you have described previously
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well i jumped the gun. I didnt go two inches above the nipple to lower outter pec. i usallygo with the Delts. But I was listening to someone that said they had done it.DUAH...... The lump I think is the oil it's starting to go down. I did the injec above the nipple but not on the outter lower pec. should I be alarmed at alll?????????? I'll never do that again it hurts way too much!!!!!!


*No worries! You can go above the nipple or in the outer pec.Some lumping is normal.*

----------


## Heman78

> *No worries! You can go above the nipple or in the outer pec.Some lumping is normal.*


thanx I was starting to be concerned. but rfom now on I'll just stick to the Delts

----------


## lew

> above


Hi Ronnie

Thanks for the reply - its great you give up your time to help so many people.

I had a couple of other questions:

1. Im reading conflicting ways to utilise PCT - would you recommend HCG ONLY for PCT and at what dose / duration? Baring in mind i am only running 400mg test E per week. 

2. I may decide to stay on for 2 reload/delaod cycles (20 Weeks)......... so would my PCT be different amounts/duration compared to if i stayed on for just one cycle of reload/deload (10 weeks)

3. If i decided to run just one reload/deload on AAS for 8 weeks at 400mg test E would i still deload at 200mg for 2 weeks to make a 10 week cycle? or just run test E at same dose, 400mg for the whole 10 weeks?

4. I may be trying for a baby late next year and at 31 did not want to ruin my chances - will using AAS be an issue for the future (in general from your experince as a trainer over the years)?

Many thanks in advance

Lew

----------


## Heman78

Ronnie what's ur opion on this, The doc office just cslled me with the results she said that my liver was slightly abnorm but not to worry and just come in so we can discuss support treatment. From ur experience what do u think bpout this? GO HARD OR GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie
> 
> thanks for the reply - its great you give up your time to help so many people.
> 
> I had a couple of other questions:
> 
> 1. Im reading conflicting ways to utilise pct - would you recommend hcg only for pct and at what dose / duration? *run hcg only if no anti-es are used while on cycle to combat gyno pain. Run it 2 1/2 weeks at 2500iu eod. If an anti-e is used while on cycle then stay on it for 4 weeks post cycle.* baring in mind i am only running 400mg test e per week. 
> 
> 2. I may decide to stay on for 2 reload/delaod cycles (20 weeks)* i would!*......... So would my pct be different amounts/duration compared to if i stayed on for just one cycle of reload/deload (10 weeks)* it's the same either way.* 3. If i decided to run just one reload/deload on aas for 8 weeks at 400mg test e would i still deload at 200mg for 2 weeks to make a 10 week cycle? *yes you want to taper down to 200 per week with your dosages* or just run test e at same dose, 400mg for the whole 10 weeks?
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> thanks for the reply.
> My current training routine is like this:
> Monday = chest and bi's *( chest/biceps/triceps)*
> tuesday = legs and calves* (legs/calves)*
> wednesday = shoulders and forearms *(back/rear delts/traps/forearms)*
> friday = back and triceps *(shoulders/biceps/triceps)*
> how would you incorporate arms twice per week in my routine?
> 
> I have always trained low reps and heavy weight as this is what is said to build mass and strength. It is also said that low weight and high reps, cuts you up rather than gain mass and strength.* anywhere from 4-15 reps builds muscle mass with 6-12 being optimal! This rep range also provides the most cuts as it causes the most gains.* considering my goal is to add strength and mass, do you think switching to low weight and high reps would be of any benefit to me? *stay with 6-12 reps for the most part using a holostic rep-range.*


above

----------


## Yellow

> Hi Ron,
> 
> Glad to see you again in this thread with awesome & excellent information and advices.
> 
> I have just finished 30 weeks slingshot cycle (3 reloads + 3 deloads). I'm on 4th week into PCT now. Everything seems good. Keep most of the strength although lose a bit of size and bodyweight. I want to take another 6-7 weeks OFF after PCT has been done then do another 30 weeks slingshot cycle.
> 
> What is your thought on Tbol compared to Dbol , Ron?
> How many mgs per day is the good dose of it? 
> I am considering it because my base of every cycle is Test, since I got bloated when running either Dbol or Drol with Test together.
> ...


Hi ron, I think you missed my post above..

----------


## BlownKingpin

Ronnie, I'm starting my clen cycle and im going to start with 20,mcg a day, then add 20 each week and pretty much follow your clen cycle guidlines....My question is i have a new bottle of Nutrex Lipo 6X. I know you mentioned T-3 and other thyroid support helps the clen cycle. Will Nutrex lipo6x stacked on my clen cycle help me shed fat better?
thank you for your time.
BlownKingpin

----------


## Heman78

I just would like to know is omna 250 toxic to liver? is there anything one should take to support liver health. I see ppl talkin about Saw palmetto. and i havent gotten my Deca yet but when I do can I go right into useing it??????? Thanx for all the help u have given me!!!!!!! and for for my next reload should i use the same gear formula. I'm lookin for mass right now or should I be taking a cutting stack to stay riped through out the cycle

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5400849]Ronnie,
Can test, masteron , trenbolone and clenbuterol be used as a mass builder in a clean bulk cycle? I know these are primarily cutting drugs but was wondering what you thought.* yes they can but I would caution using much clen during a lean bulk as it has side effects. I prefer clen for cutting cycles only if at that.* /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i just would like to know is omna 250 toxic to liver? *no!* is there anything one should take to support liver health. *you could take liv-52 or milk thistle but i dislike it very much because it causes side effects and is not that effective. It could also hurt your gains .i* i see ppl talkin about saw palmetto. *FOR WHAT?* And i havent gotten my deca yet but when i do can i go right into useing it??????? Thanx for all the help u have given me!!!!!!! And for for my next reload should i use the same gear formula. I'm lookin for mass right now or should i be taking a cutting stack to stay riped through out the cycle *STAY WITH MASS DRUGS*


[u][bABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, i'm starting my clen cycle and im going to start with 20,mcg a day, then add 20 each week *(add 20 mgs every two weeks)* and pretty much follow your clen cycle guidlines....my question is i have a new bottle of nutrex lipo 6x. I know you mentioned t-3 and other thyroid support helps the clen cycle. Will nutrex lipo6x stacked on my clen cycle help me shed fat better? *no...lol..take only clen and focus on training/diet/cardio.*thank you for your time.
> Blownkingpin


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron,
> 
> glad to see you again in this thread with awesome & excellent information and advices.
> 
> I have just finished 30 weeks slingshot cycle (3 reloads + 3 deloads). I'm on 4th week into pct now. Everything seems good. Keep most of the strength although lose a bit of size and bodyweight. I want to take another 6-7 weeks off after pct has been done then do another 30 weeks slingshot cycle.
> 
> What is your thought on tbol compared to dbol , ron?* i would stick to the tried and true-"d-bol" for maximum gains as the estrogen conversions helps you make gains*
> 
> how many mgs per day is the good dose of it?* it depends on how you do with this drug. For some 25-50 mgs tops but some do venture up to 100 mgs per day. I think 50 is adequate for most users. Those who not get along well with moderate dosages of d-bol should try taking only 10 mgs per day at bedtime, as even this small amount can reduce cortisol levels by around 50%.* . I am considering it because my base of every cycle is test, since i got bloated when running either dbol or drol with test together.* bloat is good for size/strength gains unless you have blood pressure issues.* 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie what's ur opion on this, the doc office just cslled me with the results she said that my liver was slightly abnorm but not to worry and just come in so we can discuss support treatment. From ur experience what do u think bpout this? *sounds odd! Working out hard with weights is probably causing your slight elevation in liver enzymes. They are not going to give you anything for your liver enzymes. Be cautious in whom you trust!* go hard or go home!!!!!!!!!!!!


above

----------


## Heman78

> above


yeah thanx i have been. but at the same time I'm trying not to self medicate do to the the fact that a lot of herbs, and other remidiesmay not be contra indicated with the supplements that im taking........

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Everyone,
My Spinal surgery is complete and I already am 95% better. I have a spacer between C2-C3 and another one between C6-C7. He took a ton of disk out that was seriously consticting the nerve. The post op/pre op Xrays are like night and day!!! This Doctor is a star!! He told me as long as I wear the support collar, I can go back to hitting the big weight immediately. It really feels like I could, and I tried to impress on him 150-160 kg Deadlifts were what I was talking about. He said its cool though. What do you think Ron? You suggested already that I drop down from 1 gram to 500 mg Test, drop the 600 mg Deca and add in 20 mg of Var ed for the next 8 weeks along with the HCG 250 iu's twice a week 4 weeks post op and 100 mg proviron ed for a 2 month recovery period. I'm wondering about starting back up with my original reload and original cycle. It seems too good to be true that this would be possible. After the last 10 months of nerve pain and numbness the last thing I want to do is re-f**k myself, but this guy seriously isn't giving me any boundries. I know you've had some first hand experience with this type of thing and would love to get your opinion on lift/weight adjustments (% of max maybe?), how to change my diet (currently carb cycling at 350/220/80) or maybe even a prime or deload? Let me know what you think, keeping in mind I think we all know what I'm REALLY wanting to do...lol. Thanks in advance buddy.

----------


## Yellow

> hi ron,
> glad to see you again in this thread with awesome & excellent information and advices.
> 
> I have just finished 30 weeks slingshot cycle (3 reloads + 3 deloads). I'm on 4th week into pct now. Everything seems good. Keep most of the strength although lose a bit of size and bodyweight. I want to take another 6-7 weeks off after pct has been done then do another 30 weeks slingshot cycle.
> 
> What is your thought on tbol compared to dbol , ron? *i would stick to the tried and true-"d-bol" for maximum gains as the estrogen conversions helps you make gains*
> 
> how many mgs per day is the good dose of it? *it depends on how you do with this drug. For some 25-50 mgs tops but some do venture up to 100 mgs per day. I think 50 is adequate for most users. Those who not get along well with moderate dosages of d-bol should try taking only 10 mgs per day at bedtime, as even this small amount can reduce cortisol levels by around 50%. .* I am considering it because my base of every cycle is test, since i got bloated when running either dbol or drol with test together.* bloat is good for size/strength gains unless you have blood pressure issues.*


OK then, I would run dbol even get bloat.
Previous cycle I ran dbol 30mg stacked with 500mg test enanthate troughout reload and my blood pressure was on the average 150-ish/100-ish. Do you think it's a problem?
Also dbol always makes me acne breakout.

----------


## jacklenore

Hey all, I was considering taking H Drol. Im 23, about 5'10" and 175 lbs. I work out every day, but only lift weights about 2 of those days. I do tons of military work outs at home (push ups, pull ups, dips, abs, lunges, squats, and many others not using weights but pushing to muscle failure). I also take Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (which is submission wrestling) and boxing about 5 days a week along with jogging. If I wanted to take H drol, would I have to start lifting weights more or am I okay with the excersing I do now?

----------


## Cronos

Thanks very much for your input on my bloodwork Ron. I have followed this thread since the beginning, and have learned so much. I know from reading about you that you have been a PT for over 20 years, and have not only trained bodybuilders, but powerlifters and other athletes as well. I absolutely love your 20 week blasts method, whether I'm on the gas or all natural it works great. I have recently made the transition from bodybuilding training to powerlifting training, but am having a difficult time formulating an optimal structured program geared for powerlifting. Could you PLEASE suggest to me an optimal powerlifting routine? I know you must know how to design one of these. I already have a very good base, and I will be competing in late Feburary, but I need a structured routine to adhere to! Thank you a ton in advance!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Everyone,
> My Spinal surgery is complete and I already am 95% better. *I am glad to hear this! There's nothing worse than having severe chronic pain and no doctors offering any successful help.* I have a spacer between C2-C3 and another one between C6-C7. He took a ton of disk out that was seriously consticting the nerve. The post op/pre op Xrays are like night and day!!! This Doctor is a star!! He told me as long as I wear the support collar, I can go back to hitting the big weight immediately. *I would still hold back on lifting heavy and straining. I've seen things wrong before. Give it 2 months before lifting light to moderate weights with that brace. After 4 months take off the brace and go for it! That's my best advice afte3r having experienced 10 lower back surgeries* .. It really feels like I could, and I tried to impress on him 150-160 kg Deadlifts were what I was talking about. He said its cool though. What do you think Ron?* I say no!* You suggested already that I drop down from 1 gram to 500 mg Test, drop the 600 mg Deca and add in 20 mg of Var ed for the next 8 weeks along with the HCG 250 iu's twice a week 4 weeks post op and 100 mg proviron ed for a 2 month recovery period. I'm wondering about starting back up with my original reload and original cycle. *Wait 8 weeks then go back on light weight-reload.* It seems too good to be true that this would be possible. After the last 10 months of nerve pain and numbness the last thing I want to do is re-f**k myself, but this guy seriously isn't giving me any boundries. I know you've had some first hand experience with this type of thing and would love to get your opinion on lift/weight adjustments (% of max maybe?), how to change my diet (currently carb cycling at 350/220/80) or maybe even a prime or deload? Let me know what you think, keeping in mind I think we all know what I'm REALLY wanting to do...lol.* I know you want to hit it hard but trust me on this one-WAIT IT OUT! Start back slowly iwht light weights in 8 week using brace and no deadlifts period for 4 weeks. I'm looking out for you here!* Thanks in advance buddy.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> OK then, I would run dbol even get bloat.
> Previous cycle I ran dbol 30mg stacked with 500mg test enanthate troughout reload and my blood pressure was on the average 150-ish/100-ish. Do you think it's a problem?
> Also dbol always makes me acne breakout.


*Your lower number is too high in my opinion. 100 is not good. What's your body fat level and do you do cardio?*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=jacklenore;5411683]Hey all, I was considering taking H Drol. Im 23, about 5'10" and 175 lbs. I work out every day, but only lift weights about 2 of those days. I do tons of military work outs at home (push ups, pull ups, dips, abs, lunges, squats, and many others not using weights but pushing to muscle failure). I also take Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (which is submission wrestling) and boxing about 5 days a week along with jogging. If I wanted to take H drol, would I have to start lifting weights more or am I okay with the excersing I do now? *Lift weights! [/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks very much for your input on my bloodwork Ron. I have followed this thread since the beginning, and have learned so much. I know from reading about you that you have been a PT for over 20 years, and have not only trained bodybuilders, but powerlifters and other athletes as well. I absolutely love your 20 week blasts method, whether I'm on the gas or all natural it works great. I have recently made the transition from bodybuilding training to powerlifting training, but am having a difficult time formulating an optimal structured program geared for powerlifting. Could you PLEASE suggest to me an optimal powerlifting routine? I know you must know how to design one of these. I already have a very good base, and I will be competing in late Feburary, but I need a structured routine to adhere to! Thank you a ton in advance!


I believe in keeping it simple. I would suggest using the 5/3/1 system for starters.

----------


## kelevra

Hey thanks for the effort you have put in here. 
I’m thinking about giving the sling shot a run. I have run a test, deca , and dbol cycle before with no sides to speak of. So I would like to use the same gear. I would like to outline my thought to make sure I have it and get your input. And what is your take on small dose of HCG while on cycle? Like 250iu 2x week THANKS.
Week 1-4 [email protected] ED
Week 1-8 Test E 500mg
Week1-8 Deca 500mg
Deload Week 8-10 TestE @ 250mg weekly
Week 11-14 [email protected] ED
Week 11-18 Test E 500mg
Week11-18 Deca 500mg
Deload Week 18-20 TestE @ 250mg weekly
Then maybe 8 to10 Weeks PCT

----------


## jacklenore

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5411847]


> Hey all, I was considering taking H Drol. Im 23, about 5'10" and 175 lbs. I work out every day, but only lift weights about 2 of those days. I do tons of military work outs at home (push ups, pull ups, dips, abs, lunges, squats, and many others not using weights but pushing to muscle failure). I also take Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (which is submission wrestling) and boxing about 5 days a week along with jogging. If I wanted to take H drol, would I have to start lifting weights more or am I okay with the excersing I do now? *Lift weights! [/*QUOTE]above


Ronnie, Do i need to start a lifting program before I start to take the H Drol? IF so, how long should I wait before taking it? Thanks for your help!

----------


## Cronos

> I believe in keeping it simple. I would suggest using the 5/3/1 system for starters.


Thanks very much, Ron. I will look into it.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

cloe grip...vs...wide grip pulldowns...for back width????

----------


## Yellow

> Originally Posted by Yellow
> 
> 
> OK then, I would run dbol even get bloat.
> Previous cycle I ran dbol 30mg stacked with 500mg test enanthate troughout reload and my blood pressure was on the average 150-ish/100-ish. Do you think it's a problem?
> Also dbol always makes me acne breakout.
> 
> 
> *Your lower number is too high in my opinion. 100 is not good. What's your body fat level and do you do cardio?*


My bodyfat level is 10%. Yes, I do cardio 3-4times a week (@25-30mins per session). What about that?

Do you think the bodyfat level and cardio routine impact someone's blood pressure?

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

Just about to start Week 8 of Test E 600mg, Deca 400mg. Even though I frontloaded, it still took till about Week 5-6 to really notice the gains. Still, now I'm back up to benching 315 for an easy 10-12, so good indicator that it's doing something. I really try to eat clean, but I cheat frequently. Up to 250lbs dry weight at 5'10". I wouldn't say I've really gained much fat, in fact, I may have lost some.

Still, my question is this; I want to get truly lean at least once in my life (well I was lean at 18), but one more time  :Smilie: . Right now I'm not really doing any cardio, but lifting 5 days a week. With what drugs and what regimen and what time would you suggest trying to get lean? During a cycle? At the tail end? After PCT before next cycle? I've read that you don't want to reduce caloric intake if you're trying to make a PCT effective because it hinders natural production of test. So when should I diet/cardio/clen /T3/Keto? I almost think it might make sense to do another cycle after this one with some Clen and Tren (of course with a Test base) and just make it a cutter cycle, that way I don't lose any muscle. If I do cutting after PCT I'm gonna drop into a deep depression  :Frown: .

Thanks.

----------


## yannyboy

Can I just say as a new member who only joined the forum 2 days ago, that this is the best thread I have ever read. I am only on page 15 but I can't stop reading it. Full of useful, important and logical information. I have been blasting/cruising since June this year where I have been blasting for 8 weeks and cruising for 8 weeks, so I seem to have got half of it right. I will cruise to the end of the year then I am going to go for the 8 weeks reload, 2 weeks deload from then on. I tried 10-12 week cycles in the past with a PCT and long break and found the losses to be horrendous. Anyway, got to get back to reading the rest of this thread, LOL. Cheers Ronnie for such a great thread.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> cloe grip...vs...wide grip pulldowns...for back width????* You need both if at all possible but as I have progressed, I agree with Dorian Yates in that close grip is better because the biceps are not compromised and you can pull more weight through a better range of motion. Close grip with palms facing each other is easier on my bicep tendon-hence allowing me to push more weight. You may find a wider grip works better for your structure, but IMO close grip done right is best for a base-line width exercise.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my bodyfat level is 10%. Yes, i do cardio 3-4times a week (@25-30mins per session). What about that? *your good!*do you think the bodyfat level and cardio routine impact someone's blood pressure?*absolutely! Salt intake and a lack of water also increase blood pressure. But i think in your case it's genetics. I would try test-e and tren-e combo and leave d-bol alone and see how it goes*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Just about to start Week 8 of Test E 600mg, Deca 400mg. Even though I frontloaded, it still took till about Week 5-6 to really notice the gains. Still, now I'm back up to benching 315 for an easy 10-12, so good indicator that it's doing something. I really try to eat clean, but I cheat frequently. Up to 250lbs dry weight at 5'10". I wouldn't say I've really gained much fat, in fact, I may have lost some.
> 
> Still, my question is this; I want to get truly lean at least once in my life (well I was lean at 18), but one more time . Right now I'm not really doing any cardio, but lifting 5 days a week. With what drugs and what regimen and what time would you suggest trying to get lean?* TEST-E,TREN-E for 16 weeks,/TEST,TREN,maybe T-3 for 12 weeks, add CLEN for last 8 weeks and maybe some winstrol last 4 week sof 16 week cycle..* *Never diet without anabolics as muscle loss will occur-hence increasing bodyfat through a slowing metabolism, etc.* And During a cycle? At the tail end? After PCT before next cycle? *Skip PCT and start dieting down with a cuttling cycle.* I've read that you don't want to reduce caloric intake if you're trying to make a PCT effective because it hinders natural production of test. So when should I diet/cardio/clen /T3/Keto?* Following pct do a long 16 week cutting cycle with no deloads..* I almost think it might make sense to do another cycle after this one with some Clen and Tren (of course with a Test base) and just make it a cutter cycle, that way I don't lose any muscle. If I do cutting after PCT I'm gonna drop into a deep depression *I WOULD START 16 WEEK CUTTING CYCLE AND FORGET PCT*.
> 
> Thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey thanks for the effort you have put in here. 
> I’m thinking about giving the sling shot a run. I have run a test, deca , and dbol cycle before with no sides to speak of. So i would like to use the same gear. I would like to outline my thought to make sure i have it and get your input. And what is your take on small dose of hcg while on cycle? *250 iu of hcg twice a week is fine!*
> like 250iu 2x week thanks.
> Week 1-4 [email protected] ed
> week 1-8 test e 500mg
> week1-8 deca 500mg
> deload week 8-10 teste @ 250mg weekly
> week 11-14 [email protected] ed *(you have the option of doing 50 mgs per day here)*
> week 11-18 test e 500mg *(increase test to 1 gram per week)*
> ...


*above*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I PULLED THIS ARTICLE ABOUT PROVIRON OFF THE NET. MANY ARE CONCERNED ABOUT GETTING GYNO YET ARE ALSO AFRAID OF THE SIDE EFFECTS OF ANTI-ES. PROVIRON CAN BE A GOOD ROUTE TO TAKE TO COMBAT ELEVATED ESTROGEN LEVELS WHILE SPARING JOINTS AND LIBIDO!


Proviron 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More info on proviron:

Mesterolone is an orally active, 1-methylated DHT. Like Masteron , but then actually delivered in an oral fashion. DHT is the conversion product of testosterone at the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme, the result being a hormone that is 3 to 4 times as androgenic and is structurally incapable of forming estrogen. One would imagine then that mesterolone would be a perfect drug to enhance strength and add small but completely lean gains to the frame. Unfortunately there is a control mechanism for DHT in the human body. When levels get too high, the 3alpha hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme converts it to a mostly inactive compound known as 3-alpha (5-alpha-androstan-3alpha,17beta-diol), a prohormone if you will. It can equally convert back to DHT by way of the same enzyme when low levels of DHT are detected. But it means that unless one uses ridiculously high amounts, most of what is administered is quite useless at the height of the androgen receptor in muscle tissue and thus mesterolone is not particularly suited, if at all, to promote muscle hypertrophy.

Proviron has four distinct uses in the world of bodybuilding. The first being the result of its structure. It is 5-alpha reduced and not capable of forming estrogen, yet it nonetheless has a much higher affinity for the aromatase enzyme (which converts testosterone to estrogen) than testosterone does. That means in administering it with testosterone or another aromatizable compound, it prevents estrogen build-up because it binds to the aromatase enzyme very strongly, thereby preventing these steroids from interacting with it and forming estrogen. So Mesterolone use has the extreme benefit of reducing estrogenic side-effects and water retention noted with other steroids, and as such still help to provide mostly lean gains. Its also been suggested that it may actually downgrade the actual estrogen receptor making it doubly effective at reducing circulating estrogen levels.

The second use is in enhancing the potency of testosterone. Testosterone in the body at normal physiological levels is mostly inactive. As much as 97 or 98 percent of testosterone in that amount is bound to sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) and albumin, two proteins. In such a form testosterone is mostly inactive. But as with the aromatase enzyme, DHT has a higher affinity for these proteins than testosterone does, so when administered simultaneously the mesterolone will attach to the SHBG and albumin, leaving larger amounts of free testosterone to mediate anabolic activities such as protein synthesis. Another way in which it helps to increase gains. Its also another part of the equation that makes it ineffective on its own, as binding to these proteins too, would render it a non-issue at the androgen receptor.

Thirdly, mesterolone is added in pre-contest phases to increase a distinct hardness and muscle density. Probably due to its reduction in circulating estrogen, perhaps due to the downregulating of the estrogen receptor in muscle tissue, it decreases the total water build-up of the body giving its user a much leaner look, and a visual effect of possessing harder muscles with more cuts and striations. Proviron is often used as a last-minute secret by a lot of bodybuilders and both actors and models have used it time and again to deliver top shape day in day out, when needed. Like the other methylated DHT compound, drostanolone, mesterolone is particularly potent in achieving this feat.

Lastly Proviron is used during a cycle of certain hormones such as nandrolone , with a distinct lack of androgenic nature, or perhaps 5-alpha reduced hormones that dont have the same affinities as DHT does. Such compounds, thinking of trenbolone , nandrolone and such in particular, have been known to decrease libido. Limiting the athlete to perform sexually being the logical result. DHT plays a key role in this process and is therefore administered in conjunction with such steroids to ease or relieve this annoying side-effect. Proviron is also commonly prescribed by doctors to people with low levels of testosterone , or patients with chronic impotence. Its not perceived as a powerful anabolic, but it gets the job done equally well if not better than other anabolic steroids making it a favorite in medical practices due to its lower chance of abuse.

Mesterolone is generally well liked nonetheless as it delivers very few side-effects in men. In high doses it can cause some virilization symptoms in women. But because of the high level of deactivation and pre-destination in the system (albumin, SHBG, 3bHSD, aromatase) quite a lot of it, if not all simply never reaches the androgen receptor where it would cause anabolic effects, but also side-effects. So its relatively safe. Doses between 25 and 250 mg per day are used with no adverse effects. 50 mg per day is usually sufficient to be effective in each of the four cases we mentioned up above, so going higher really isnt necessary. Unlike what some suggest or believe,

I will post an abstract to refute these next statements at the bottom of the page

Its not advised that Proviron be used when not used in conjunction with another steroid , as it too is quite suppressive of natural testosterone, leading to all sorts of future complications upon discontinuation. Ranging from loss of libido or erectile dysfunction all the way up to infertility. One would not be aware of such dangers because Proviron fulfills most of the functions of normal levels of testosterone.

Stacking and Use:

Mesterolone is an oral alkylated steroid. If used primarily as an anti-aromatase drug, using it throughout a longer cycle (10-12 weeks) of injectables may elevate liver values a little bit, though much, much less than one would expect with a 17-alpha-alkylated steroid. Eventhough instead of inhibiting gains, mesterolone may actually contribute to gains. So thats a bit of a shame. Its not quite as toxic since its not alkylated in the same fashion, but at the 1 position, which reduces hepatic breakdown, but not like 17-alpha alkylation. The reason for the change of position I assume, is because alkylating at the 17-alpha position has been shown to reduce affinity for sex hormone binding proteins. This would in turn decrease its ability to free testosterone. Nonetheless the delivery rate is quite good. Its taken daily in 50-100 mg doses.

The best thing to stack it with is testosterone of course. Its most easily bound to SHBG and albumin, and deactivated for up to 98%. Since the DHT can compete for these structures with higher affinity it would naturally lead to a higher yield of whatever testosterone product you stacked it with. Since DHT levels are notably higher now there is also more stimulation of the androgen receptor causing more strength gains, and because of its affinity for aromatase the overall estrogen level decreases as well. This has as a result that gains are leaner, and once again the overall testosterone yield is increased as less I converted at the aromatase enzyme.

Its of course used in other stacks with products such as methandrostenolone , boldenone and nandrolone to reduce estrogenic activity and increase muscle hardness. The addition of proviron makes boldenone a dead lock for a cutting stack and for some may even make it possible to use nandrolone while cutting, although the use of Winstrol or a receptor antagonist in conjunction is wishful as well. The benefit of adding it to a nandrolone stack is that it may also help you reduce the decrease in libido suffered from nandrolone, since the latter is mostly deactivated by 5-alpha reductase, an enzyme that makes other hormones more androgenic.

Proviron is an anti-aromatase, so obviously anti-estrogens would be futile and redundant. Blood pressure medication for those prone to hypertension may be wise, as this DHT can increase the blood pressure.
Abstract refuting that Proviron is not highly suppressive

Here is the study I was referring to. Only 85 men out of 250 showed any suppression. Proviron did not shut down the HPTA in any of the subjects and that was at 150mg for 1 year. I would say its pretty safe and has very little effect on ones HPTA

This study shows no effect on normal LH and FSH with 100-150mg/ d mesterolone, and decrease of FSH/LH that were elevated.
Proviron doesnt substitute Clomid as hpta therapy, but doesnt get in the way, either.
The effect of mesterolone on sperm count, on serum follicle stimulating hormone, luteinizing hormone, plasma testosterone and outcome in idiopathic oligospermic men.

Varma TR, Patel RH.

Department of Obstetrics & Gynaecology, St. Georges Hospital Medical School London, U.K.

Two hundred fifty subfertile men with idiopathic oligospermia (count less than 20 million/ml) were treated with mesterolone (100-150 mg/day) for 12 months. Seminal analysis were assayed 3 times and serum follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) luteinizing hormone (LH) and plasma testosterone were assayed once before treatment and repeated at 3, 6, 9 and 12 months after the initiation of treatment. One hundred ten patients (44%) had normal serum FSH, LH and plasma testosterone, 85 patients (34%) had low serum FSH, LH and low plasma testosterone. One hundred seventy-five patients (70%) had moderate oligospermia (count 5 to less than 20 million/ml) and 75 patients (30%) had severe oligospermia (count less than 5 million/ml). Seventy-five moderately oligospermic patients showed significant improvement in the sperm density, total sperm count and motility following mesterolone therapy whereas only 12% showed improvement in the severe oligospermic group. Mesterolone had no depressing effect on low or normal serum FSH and LH levels but had depressing effect on 25% if the levels were elevated. There was no significant adverse effect on testosterone levels or on liver function. One hundred fifteen (46%) pregnancies resulted following the treatment, 9 of 115 (7.8%) aborted and 2 (1.7%) had ectopic pregnancy. Mesterolone was found to be more useful in patients with a sperm count ranging between 5 and 20 million/ml. Those with severe oligospermia (count less than 5 million) do not seem to benefit from this therapy.

PMID: 2892728 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]One more
Effect of non aromatizable androgens on LHRH and TRH responses in primary testicular failure.

Spitz IM, Margalioth EJ, Yeger Y, Livshin Y, Zylber-Haran E, Shilo S.

We have assessed the gonadotropin, TSH and PRL responses to the non aromatizable androgens, mesterolone and fluoxymestrone, in 27 patients with primary testicular failure. All patients were given a bolus of LHRH (100 micrograms) and TRH (200 micrograms) at zero time. Nine subjects received a further bolus of TRH at 30 mins. The latter were then given mesterolone 150 mg daily for 6 weeks. The remaining subjects received fluoxymesterone 5 mg daily for 4 weeks and 10 mg daily for 2 weeks. On the last day of the androgen administration, the subjects were re-challenged with LHRH and TRH according to the identical protocol. When compared to controls, the patients had normal circulating levels of testosterone, estradiol, PRL and thyroid hormones. However, basal LH, FSH and TSH levels, as well as gonadotropin responses to LHRH and TSH and PRL responses to TRH, were increased.

Mesterolone administration produced no changes in steroids, thyroid hormones, gonadotropins nor PRL.
There was, however, a reduction in the integrated and incremental TSH secretion after TRH.
Fluoxymesterone administration was accompanied by a reduction in thyroid binding globulin (with associated decreases in t3 and increases in t3 resin uptake). The free T4 index was unaltered, which implies that thyroid function was unchanged.

In addition, during fluoxymesterone administration, there was a reduction in testosterone, gonadotropins and LH response to LHRH.
Basal TSH did not vary, but there was a reduction in the peak and integrated TSH response to TRH. PRL levels were unaltered during fluoxymesterone treatment. 
__________________

----------


## The Titan99

> above


That's what I was afraid you'd say. As much as I hate to hear this, I respect your opinion more. 8 week break from lifting...ARGH!!! So I stay on 500 mg Test C, 20 mg Anavar ed and after 4 weeks restart the HCG at 250 iu's twice week. I've been taking Proviron to combat the 600 mg of Deca I was taking. Should I just drop that too? Also, since I can't just sit here, I was thinking of cycling some Clen and doing cardio 5-6 times a week. Would this be a good idea? I'm currently at about 12-13% BF and could use this time to diet down maybe? What about my diet. When I was reloading I was doing 350 protien/220 carb/80 fat. What would you do to drop fat and lose as little muscle mass as possible? Maybe 1.25 g of protien per pound then split the fat and carb calories? How much in calorie deficit should I try to stay?

Maybe your proviron info post answered my Proviron question? Yes, I stay on 100 mg ed to enhance the Test C?

----------


## yannyboy

I know you train 8 weeks low reps with more sets and then have 2 weeks of fewer sets with higher reps. So how do you train in PCT or when having a break?

----------


## yannyboy

What do you think of Metformin?
I read that you need to cut protein for 2 weeks in the priming stage of the diet to help with insulin sensitivity and Metformin does this.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie I know during reloads you do 2 warm up sets plus a prep set when doing mid range reps at 8-10 but when say during a deload doing 12-15reps do we still need that prep set? Or will 2 warm up sets do fine and skip the prep set?

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
When performing bicep curls, do you start each rep from a straight arm position to encourage development of a longer fuller bicep? or do you come down to a slightly bent arm to keep tension on the muscle at all times? Advantages and disadvantages of using each method please.
Many thanks.

----------


## Heman78

Ronnie, im trying to bring out my upper pecs and going for over all thickness. what would be best to do for this....... im still doing my 8 week reload im taking omna 500mg a week thinkin bout bumpin it up to 750... im taking 300 mg of dedca should i bump it up to 400mg. started the deca this week. im on my third week of omna i feel stronger and im starting to see good gains. i wanna stack it with dbol as well. Would you advise this? or should i just stick with what I have for now? thanx Ronnie, you know ur stuff. and how many weeks bofore a show should i start a cutting cycle. i have at the end of march, i wanna come in wit an eye popin package, and leave with a win.

----------


## The Titan99

Just as a side note. I've been away from home for almost 4 weeks getting spinal surgery. I brought the first weeks worth of Test C with me, but was here longer than expected. I lifted pretty heavy in week 2 and had surgery in week 3. Had to pick up some Test in Bangkok to do the 250 mg leading up to surgery as well as the 500 mg post op. Got some vials of "Testoviron Depot" from a Pharmacy. It was fake!!!! I went from 113 kg to 104 kg in about 10 days. DAMN!!! Finally after all my friends said I was shrinking I weighed myself and figured it out. Last night I did 500 mg of Test Comp (Sustanon ) and plan to do 250 mg on Thursday. Was this the right thing to do? Should I have done 1 gram? I'm so f**king angry I could kill someone!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> that's what i was afraid you'd say. As much as i hate to hear this, i respect your opinion more. 8 week break from lifting...argh!!! So i stay on 500 mg test c, 20 mg anavar ed and after 4 weeks restart the hcg at 250 iu's twice week.* i would*. I've been taking proviron to combat the 600 mg of deca i was taking. Should i just drop that too? *yes*  also, since i can't just sit here, i was thinking of cycling some clen and doing cardio 5-6 times a week. Would this be a good idea? *yes, it will prime your body* i'm currently at about 12-13% bf and could use this time to diet down maybe? What about my diet. When i was reloading i was doing 350 protien/220 carb/80 fat. What would you do to drop fat and lose as little muscle mass as possible? *decrease calories as needed and just focus on cardio* maybe 1.25 g of protien per pound then split the fat and carb calories? *yes*  how much in calorie deficit should i try to stay?*500 cals*
> maybe your proviron info post answered my proviron question? Yes, i stay on 100 mg ed to enhance the test c? *no*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i know you train 8 weeks low reps with more sets and then have 2 weeks of fewer sets with higher reps. So how do you train in pct or when having a break?


*i would just train normal in pct but it's okay to reduce work sets by 25% if needed. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what do you think of metformin?
> I read that you need to cut protein for 2 weeks in the priming stage of the diet to help with insulin sensitivity and metformin does this. *i wouldnt do it! Too risky imo.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie i know during reloads you do 2 warm up sets plus a prep set when doing mid range reps at 8-10 but when say during a deload doing 12-15reps do we still need that prep set? Or will 2 warm up sets do fine and skip the prep set? *skip prep set but continue with warm-ups.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5416419]Hi Ronnie,
When performing bicep curls, do you start each rep from a straight arm position to encourage development of a longer fuller bicep? or do you come down to a slightly bent arm to keep tension on the muscle at all times? Advantages and disadvantages of using each method please.
Many thanks.* KEEP TENSION ON MUSCLES FOR INCREASED DEVELOPMENT AND PREVENTION OF INJURY TO BICEP/TRICEP TENDONS. HYPER EXTENDING THE ELBOW IS NEVER A GOOD THING. BENT ARM IS THE WAY TO GO.* /QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, im trying to bring out my upper pecs and going for over all thickness. *start chest workout with inclines on a smith machine using only a 15 degree incline*. What would be best to do for this....... Im still doing my 8 week reload im taking omna 500mg a week thinkin bout bumpin it up to 750... Im taking 300 mg of dedca should i bump it up to 400mg. *yes* started the deca this week. Im on my third week of omna i feel stronger and im starting to see good gains. I wanna stack it with dbol as well. Would you advise this? *yes, add d-bol* or should i just stick with what i have for now? Thanx ronnie, you know ur stuff. And how many weeks bofore a show should i start a cutting cycle.*12 weeks is good for most* i have at the end of march, i wanna come in wit an eye popin package, and leave with a win.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> just as a side note. I've been away from home for almost 4 weeks getting spinal surgery. I brought the first weeks worth of test c with me, but was here longer than expected. I lifted pretty heavy in week 2 and had surgery in week 3. Had to pick up some test in bangkok to do the 250 mg leading up to surgery as well as the 500 mg post op. Got some vials of "testoviron depot" from a pharmacy. It was fake!!!! I went from 113 kg to 104 kg in about 10 days. Damn!!! Finally after all my friends said i was shrinking i weighed myself and figured it out. Last night i did 500 mg of test comp (sustanon ) and plan to do 250 mg on thursday. Was this the right thing to do? Should i have done 1 gram? *it's not going to hurt you to do a gram but 500 is good for what you are trying to accomplish i*'m so f**king angry i could kill someone!*your probably more upset than usual because not being able to train causes anxiety. Try to relax and look at this time off as joint therapy and a priming stage*.!


above

----------


## yannyboy

Ronnie, I did my first slingshot chest workout yesterday.
I did 10 sets and dropped weight slightly so I could use perfect form. When I normally train chest(I have been using Dorian Yates HIT training system) it takes about 24 hours before I feel some aches. After this workout I felt the aches about 10 hours later and today my chest is so sore, I can't even touch it.
Cheers Ronnie for opening up my eyes to this form of training. I am sticking with this for good. I like to train 6 days a week, do you have a nice 6 day split you could recommend?

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks a million Ron. Relaxing now... :AaHappy9:

----------


## yannyboy

Ronnie, what do you think of Igf-1 and what is a normal dose?

----------


## delta1111

> Originally Posted by delta1111 
> Hi Ronnie,
> I'm currently on my 5th week into my 3rd reload and seeing good gains thanks to you. This reload i'm using 60mg of Winstrol ED (which i've never used previously), 525mg of Tren blend PW and 1,400mg of Test blend PW ( both of which I have used many times before prior to using your STS. My problem is that i'm staring to see signs of thinning on the top of my scalp and thought it may be because of the Winstrol. I'm also using a lot more Test and Tren than ever before so could it be that? even though it did'nt seem to effect me on earlier cycles maybe due to me taking less of it. The thinning would be best decribed as all over thinning on the top of my head. There doesn't seem to be any receding of the hair line or bald patch on the crown, so i'm thinking, could it be the Winstrol? I think it's the winstrol! I'm hoping you may have seen a case like this in your many years of personal training and could offer me some advise. I have seen winstrol cause hair loss with others during contest prep. Should I stop using the Winstrol? YES! EShould I reduce the dosage of Test and Tren? Not unless it continues once the winstrol is stopped. If I act now how long should it be until I start seeing positive results? (hair stops thinning)? 2-4 weeks is average. Will the hair I've lost grow back? Hair grows back sort of like after taking chemo but a receeding hair line does not. Is it worth buying some Regaine from the chemist? I would try it for sure! Any help you could offer will be greatly appreciated.


This is a post from back in July. I thought I would give you some feedback on how I got on. I stopped taking the Winstrol as you suggested and began to use Regaine and Nizoral shampoo and within a couple of months my hair thickened up and seems to be back to normal. Many thanks for the advise Ronnie you saved my hair  :Smilie:  I would like to know though if it was stopping the Winstrol or using the regaine, or maybe both that did the trick, I suppose I will never know for sure. What I do know is I won't be using Winstrol again. I have just started using Tren , Mast & Test again. Do you think this could cause problems for me with Tren and Mast being DHT based like Winstrol?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, what do you think of Igf-1 and what is a normal dose?


*I commented on this a few pages back..Simply scrol back and read..
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This is a post from back in July. I thought I would give you some feedback on how I got on. I stopped taking the Winstrol as you suggested and began to use Regaine and Nizoral shampoo and within a couple of months my hair thickened up and seems to be back to normal. Many thanks for the advise Ronnie you saved my hair  I would like to know though if it was stopping the Winstrol or using the regaine, or maybe both that did the trick, I suppose I will never know for sure. What I do know is I won't be using Winstrol again. I have just started using Tren , Mast & Test again. Do you think this could cause problems for me with Tren and Mast being DHT based like Winstrol? *Well, I would start out with just test/tren and leave out masterone and see what happens. I think winstrol is worse than tren for many but some are sensitive to tren as well. You won't know for sure until you try.*


above

----------


## yannyboy

> *I commented on this a few pages back..Simply scrol back and read..
> *


Ah yes, I found it Ronnie. I still have a couple of questions,
1. You suggest going for IM but I read that after it is injected IM, within 30 seconds its in the blood stream so it makes no difference. What do you think?
2. What dose do you think someone who has never taken it should start with? I read Dave Palumbo's protocol and he suggests a low amount between 10-20mcg to stop any receptor downgrading.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ah yes, I found it Ronnie. I still have a couple of questions,
> 1. You suggest going for IM but I read that after it is injected IM, within 30 seconds its in the blood stream so it makes no difference. What do you think?*I DOUBT IT MAKES MUCH DIFFERENCE EITHER WAY BUT IM IS THE WAY I HAVE SEEN IT USED THE MOST.* 2. What dose do you think someone who has never taken it should start with? I read Dave Palumbo's protocol and he suggests a low amount between 10-20mcg to stop any receptor downgrading.* I WOULD GO 20 mcg*


above

----------


## Heman78

Ronnie, I have a questioin in our article you say, "There's no value in going past 8 weeks of using anabolics unless you are cutting and getting ready for a show. Once an 8 week cycle is completed you would have to escelate anabolic dosages much higher to get additional results-hence more side effects would occur and over-training would manifest itself". so that suggest coming off AAS totally (no-use=no-use). and my rep range for this 8 week reload is between 8-10. however at times I feel that i can go higher in reps. will that be counter productive during this phaes??? And thanx for advice on my laggin pec I'll be following your words to the T...........

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie when doing shoulder press should you only bring the weight down till your arms are about at a 90 degree angle? Instead of bringing the weight all the way down? To me that feels like doing a half rep like those people who bench press and bring the weight down like a foot away from there chest... I know I see lots of people say only go till your elbows are parallel with your shoulders to spare your rotator cuff but I would like to hear your opinion on this. 
I've always brought the weight all the way gown never bothered me and I have a rotator cuff injury... I've had it for 10 years or so before I started weight lifting and it doesn't seem to make it worse

----------


## morado02

Hi Ronnie:

I am planning to start my bulking phase in a couple of weeks, and I decided to give it a try with the STS.

This is what I have on mind, so let me know what you think please.

Regards

Cycle
Phase 1

8 week reload:Weeks 1-8
d-bol 30 mgs per day
test e 750 mgs per week
Equipose 600 mgs per week

2 week deload:Weeks 9-10
test e 500 mgs per week

Phase 2 

8 week reload: Weeks 11-18
d-bol 50 mgs per day
test e 1 gram per week
Equipose 600 mgs per week

2 week deload: Weeks 19-20
test 500 mgs

----------


## DUCATI999

Hello ronnie... Thanx on this wonderful thread...Iv been reading and having a blast bro...
very informative ... also very fresh and renewing.. I must say Im a a high sets number person.. 15 sets per large body part once a week , I cant wait to start with this new style you presented... as i had been natural for a full year .. and im currently cuting.. in a month or so I should begin this new method I wana give it a try , it looks very promising...
Im 22... been using since a young age (you can see iv been here a while) currently natural at 225 LBS 12%BF 180C"m 
will be kikin it old school - test enanthate + nandrolone 
weeks 1-8 Reload test enanthate on 750 m"g per week
weeks 9-10 Deaload test enanthate on 250 m"g per week
weeks 11-18 Reload test enanthate on 750 m"g per week
weeks 11-18 Reload nandrolonr deconate (deca ) on 400 m"g per week
weeks 19-20 Deload test enanthate on 250 m"g per week
weeks 21-25 PCT clomide - 50 m"g per day 
week 21-22 PCT HCG 1500 IU EOD per injection...
pure Pct I know but I do have some experience with my body + I do not belive in agressive Pct...
protin intake will go accordingly to the reload and deload phases... and traning will do so as well 
I cant wait to get started.... Im asking this a month pre cycle so Ill have time to adjust everything to the top...
is my protocol good by you?
If you can add something Ill be more than happy to change what ever you fined to be wrong (sorry for my pure spelling)

----------


## tsr183

Hey Ron I have read most of your post and you have answered some questions I have been wondering about for years! Im 24yrs old, have been working out for 8 years. Im 6'2'' Starting weight was 135lbs 8 years ago, currently 245lbs at 18%bf. I have done a couple of cycles and its the only time I ever felt "normal". I had two testicular torsions and finally decided to go to the Urologist and found out my nuts are two small for my age and my test levels were 150ng/dl. Dr put me on test cyp right away at 200mg/every two weeks. I felt great pretty quickly. My question is I have a great source for test-cyp, anavar , hcg , arimidex , and deca . I have been running the test cyp at 200mg every two weeks for 7 weeks the upped it to 400mg/week for last 3 weeks. I came upon your post and Im blown away with all your knowledge...

My goals are to get as big a possible and lose a few pounds around the midsection, maybe get down to 12-14%bf. Can you tell me how to run my supps to get as big as genetically possible the correct way for slingshot. My current diet is 30%protein 50%carbs 20%fats. I follow my diet to a fault and dont see the fat loss coming although I have put on decent mass size. 

Would you mind giving me a breakdown on how the workout would go. When you say 12sets for major muscle groups does that mean chest/back/quads? How many sets/reps for smaller groups?

----------


## yannyboy

Just read that Tricky Jackson, user of the Slingshot Training System, has won the Sacremento Pro 2010.

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I'm 40years old, been cycling on and off for about 2 years now. Cycles have ranged from very low to over a gram per week. Always stacked with test, for example test and deca or test and tren and so on. The side effects produced by my cycles have always been quite mild, regardless of the cycle strength. The only side effects I have sustained are back acne and increased sex drive. I have never suffered from gyno or shrunken nuts. What does this mean? Am I just lucky? I know my gear is defo legit, no question there, but I was wondering if, because I have a low response in terms of negative side effects, could this also mean that i'm not responding as I should positively also, as in the muscle building properties of steroids . Do I just not respond well positively or negatively to gear or is it possible for a person to have more positive effects that negative effects? BTW I have always struggled to gain mass and strength.
Many thanks.

----------


## FutureMr.Universe

What would you recommend to use for the cycles?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, i have a questioin in our article you say, "there's no value in going past 8 weeks of using anabolics unless you are cutting and getting ready for a show. Once an 8 week cycle is completed you would have to escelate anabolic dosages much higher to get additional results-hence more side effects would occur and over-training would manifest itself". So that suggest coming off aas totally (no-use=no-use). And my rep range for this 8 week reload is between 8-10. However at times i feel that i can go higher in reps. Will that be counter productive during this phaes???*no you can still go as high as 15 reps on some sets and make gains, especially the larger muscle groups like legs and lats. But as a whole, low to moderate reps are best for building mass!* and thanx for advice on my laggin pec i'll be following your words to the t...........


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie when doing shoulder press should you only bring the weight down till your arms are about at a 90 degree angle? Instead of bringing the weight all the way down? To me that feels like doing a half rep like those people who bench press and bring the weight down like a foot away from there chest... I know i see lots of people say only go till your elbows are parallel with your shoulders to spare your rotator cuff but i would like to hear your opinion on this. 
> I've always brought the weight all the way gown never bothered me and i have a rotator cuff injury... I've had it for 10 years or so before i started weight lifting and it doesn't seem to make it worse* it all depends on the individual. Bringing the bar down to only 90 degrees is not far enough for most imo but some are limnited to this range of motion. I have had some rotator cuff issues so i bring my hands down to my ear lobes which is still below 90 degrees as far as my elbows are concerned. I would do as full of a range of motion that you can without having shoulder pain.*.


above

----------


## The Titan99

I've been using Test C for quite a while now, but have gotten a great deal on Test Comp 250 (similar to Sustonon 250 I'd imagine) and was wondering the best way to use it and get the best out of the short and long esters. What it consists of per ml is Test Decanoate BP 100mg, Test Isocaproate BP 60mg, Test Phenylpropionate 60mg, and Test Propionate USP 30mg.

Now I'm familar with Test Cyp, Test Enth and Test Prop. These others I'm not sure of. I would guess the Test that say BP would be the longer esters, while the Phenylpropionate is similar the the Prop.

What I'm wondering is if you were wanting to do a gram a week, or 500 mg in my case, but a gram for mathematical simplicitys sake, would it be better to do 1 ml/250 mg every other day to make the most of the Prop, or could you do 500 twice a week like I do withe Cyp or Enth?

----------


## blitzkrieg1985

hey ronnie, I had a few questions for you..

1. I am doing an 8 week reload followed by a 2 week deload, and then again an 8 week reload, followed by a 2 week deload. 
How much time after this bulking cycle and PCT should I start cutting?? Is there a definite time period for which I should wait and maintain my gains and then cut?

2. Also, I saw some where mentioned in your post that after you come off anabolics, you lose most of your gains, so it's necessary that you stay on them as long as possible. Did I read it wrong or was it actually mentioned in your post? I don't want to do more than a 20 week cycle , so does that mean I'll lose my gains once I come off the anabolics, even if I eat more than maintenance during PCT and the few months after the end of my cycle.


Thanks Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie:
> 
> I am planning to start my bulking phase in a couple of weeks, and i decided to give it a try with the sts.
> 
> This is what i have on mind, so let me know what you think please.
> 
> Regards
> 
> cycle
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello ronnie... Thanx on this wonderful thread...iv been reading and having a blast bro...
> Very informative ... Also very fresh and renewing.. I must say im a a high sets number person.. 15 sets per large body part once a week , i cant wait to start with this new style you presented... As i had been natural for a full year .. And im currently cuting.. In a month or so i should begin this new method i wana give it a try , it looks very promising...
> Im 22... Been using since a young age (you can see iv been here a while) currently natural at 225 lbs 12%bf 180c"m 
> will be kikin it old school - test enanthate + nandrolone 
> weeks 1-8 reload test enanthate on 750 m"g per week
> weeks 9-10 deaload test enanthate on 250 m"g per week
> weeks 11-18 reload test enanthate on 750 m"g per week*(increase test to 1 gram during second phase)*weeks 11-18 reload nandrolonr deconate (deca ) on 400 m"g per week
> weeks 19-20 deload test enanthate on 250 m"g per week
> weeks 21-25 pct clomide - 50 m"g per day 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron i have read most of your post and you have answered some questions i have been wondering about for years! Im 24yrs old, have been working out for 8 years. Im 6'2'' starting weight was 135lbs 8 years ago, currently 245lbs at 18%bf. I have done a couple of cycles and its the only time i ever felt "normal". I had two testicular torsions and finally decided to go to the urologist and found out my nuts are two small for my age and my test levels were 150ng/dl. Dr put me on test cyp right away at 200mg/every two weeks. I felt great pretty quickly. My question is i have a great source for test-cyp, anavar , hcg , arimidex , and deca . I have been running the test cyp at 200mg every two weeks for 7 weeks the upped it to 400mg/week for last 3 weeks. I came upon your post and im blown away with all your knowledge...
> 
> My goals are to get as big a possible and lose a few pounds around the midsection, maybe get down to 12-14%bf. Can you tell me how to run my supps to get as big as genetically possible the correct way for slingshot. My current diet is 30%protein 50%carbs 20%fats. I follow my diet to a fault and dont see the fat loss coming although i have put on decent mass size. 
> 
> Would you mind giving me a breakdown on how the workout would go. When you say 12sets for major muscle groups does that mean chest/back/quads? How many sets/reps for smaller groups? *work sets are between 6-12 depending on what works best for the individual. It's imperative that you experiement to see what volume works best for you. Feel free to post your workout and i'll take a look at it and tell you what i think. Deca and var can decrease sex drive so using more test alone would be better in your case . For mass go with drugs like test/tren/d-bol. A combination of all 3 works great!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> i'm 40years old, been cycling on and off for about 2 years now. Cycles have ranged from very low to over a gram per week. Always stacked with test, for example test and deca or test and tren and so on. The side effects produced by my cycles have always been quite mild, regardless of the cycle strength. The only side effects i have sustained are back acne and increased sex drive. I have never suffered from gyno or shrunken nuts. What does this mean? Am i just lucky? *it means you are lucky!* i know my gear is defo legit, no question there, but i was wondering if, because i have a low response in terms of negative side effects, could this also mean that i'm not responding as i should positively also, as in the muscle building properties of steroids . *it can mean your body will require higher dosages of drugs to get a muscle building response. Do* i just not respond well positively or negatively to gear or is it possible for a person to have more positive effects that negative effects? It can happen. Btw i have always struggled to gain mass and strength.* try increaasing your dosages while adding test/tren/ d-bol together and see what happens.*many thanks.


above

----------


## Mark7070

Ronnie-

It's an honor to read your insightful post and advice. Extremely helpful and I am glad to have found you. Here are my questions, maybe you can help. I am 5'10 weighed and weighed 385 lbs. Then I lost weight and weighed 285lbs. I am 36. Now I am 230lbs and 28% body fat and I am eating healthy, doing an hour cardio and working out twice a day, once with a personal trainer.

I am thinking of doing equipose, sustain, and stanazol. Any recomendations on mixing those and at what cc?

Should I do something after?
Any other cycle recommendations for fat loss and getting ripped?

Any place that is credible to buy from?

Thanks for your help. I have cut out soda and alcohol.

Mark

----------


## tsr183

Workout

Monday (Shoulder/Biceps?Triceps)
Dumbbell Shoulder Press (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Lateral Cable Raises (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Rear Delt Flyes (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)

Standing Barbell Curls (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Preacher Curls (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Hammer Curls (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)

Skull Crusher (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Overhead Tricep Ext (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Tricep Push Downs (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)

Wednesday (Back and Chest)
Lat Pull downs (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Pull Ups (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Bent Over Rows (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Seated Cable Rows (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)

Incline Bench Smith Machine (4 sets during Reload 4-6reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Decline Bench Smith Machine (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
Dumbbell Flat Bench (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)

Friday (Legs)
Squats (6sets during reloads 4-6reps) (3sets during deadloads12-15reps)
Leg Ext (6 sets during Relaods4-6 reps) ( 3sets during Deadloads12-15reps)
Lying leg curls 6 sets during reloads 4-6 reps) (3sets during deadloads 12-15 reps)

Please let me know if any of my rep ranges are wrong or if I need to change any of the exercises...and THANK YOU!

----------


## tsr183

They got my diet straight...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie-
> 
> It's an honor to read your insightful post and advice. Extremely helpful and I am glad to have found you. Here are my questions, maybe you can help. I am 5'10 weighed and weighed 385 lbs. Then I lost weight and weighed 285lbs. I am 36. Now I am 230lbs and 28% body fat and I am eating healthy, doing an hour cardio and working out twice a day, once with a personal trainer.
> 
> I am thinking of doing equipose, sustain, and stanazol. *For starters try 750 mgs of sustanon 250 per week (inject 1 cc 3 times per week) 50 mgs of winstrol daily( in tab form) and 600 mgs of equipoise weekly (divided into two or three weekly injections)* Any recomendations on mixing those and at what cc?
> 
> Should I do something after?* phase 2 you could add tren*Any other cycle recommendations for fat loss and getting ripped? *test/tren/winstrol/clen/t-3*Any place that is credible to buy from? *not allowed to answer this question and you are not allowed to ask in open forum*Thanks for your help. I have cut out soda and alcohol.
> 
> Mark


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Workout
> 
> Monday (Shoulder/Biceps?Triceps)
> Dumbbell Shoulder Press (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
> Lateral Cable Raises (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
> Rear Delt Flyes (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
> 
> Standing Barbell Curls (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
> Preacher Curls (4 sets during Reload 4-6 reps) (2 sets during Deadloads 12-15 reps)
> ...


*Looks good! You may find 9 sets is enough for bis and tris and 10 sets is enough for delts, quads and chest. I would leave lats where they are for now and see how that works.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i've been using test c for quite a while now, but have gotten a great deal on test comp 250 (similar to sustonon 250 i'd imagine) and was wondering the best way to use it and get the best out of the short and long esters. What it consists of per ml is test decanoate bp 100mg, test isocaproate bp 60mg, test phenylpropionate 60mg, and test propionate usp 30mg. *run it 3 times a week on non-consecutive days (for ex: Mon, wed,fri)*now i'm familar with test cyp, test enth and test prop. These others i'm not sure of. I would guess the test that say bp would be the longer esters, while the phenylpropionate is similar the the prop.
> 
> What i'm wondering is if you were wanting to do a gram a week, or 500 mg in my case, but a gram for mathematical simplicitys sake, would it be better to do 1 ml/250 mg every other day to make the most of the prop, or could you do 500 twice a week like i do withe cyp or enth?* do 1 ml 3 times per week*


ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, i had a few questions for you..
> 
> 1. I am doing an 8 week reload followed by a 2 week deload, and then again an 8 week reload, followed by a 2 week deload. 
> How much time after this bulking cycle and pct should i start cutting?? Is there a definite time period for which i should wait and maintain my gains and then cut? *no, it's a personal decision*
> 2. Also, i saw some where mentioned in your post that after you come off anabolics, you lose most of your gains, so it's necessary that you stay on them as long as possible. *yes, but small dosages can help you maintain as does gh* did i read it wrong or was it actually mentioned in your post? I don't want to do more than a 20 week cycle , so does that mean i'll lose my gains once i come off the anabolics, even if i eat more than maintenance during pct and the few months after the end of my cycle. *you will eventually lose most of your gains. Eating more when coming off will only make you gain fat while simultaneously losing muscle. You want to eat a bit less during pct!* 
> thanks ronnie


above

----------


## ithunk

> There's a lot of theories on how to make maximum muscle gains while using anabolic steroids . You do not need steroid cycles that are so complicated that you would need a degree in bio-chemistry to figure them out. You can't just climb your way to the top of the mountain in one shot. You have to slingshot your way up in increments! I want to share with everyone what I have learned in 24 years of experience as both a bodybuilder and personal trainer. I have seen a lot in my days!
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions concerning steroid cycles, etc in this thread. I see a lot of the same old questions being asked and I want to hand out some sound advise for those wanting to know what I have found to work best. It's really quite simple. *KEEP ANABOLIC STEROID CYCLES/PRO-HORMONE CYCLES AT 8 WEEKS!*
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Ronnie Rowland
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks great info

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> above


What dosing would you recommend on the Test E, Tren E, T3, Winstrol ? I know you recommend 20mcg Clen and work your way up to ~100mcg. Good, what about Ketotifen? What about Anavar ?

So 16 weeks:
1-12: Test E, Tren E, T3
10-16: Clen/Keto
12-16: Winstrol

I'm gonna pick up some Proviron to use for AI, dosing? Continue HCG at 500iu/wk? Diet 40/40/20%, 2800-3000cals? Or try for Ketogenic? Frequency/duration on cardio and on weights?

Thanks a lot. I'm pretty determined on cutting. I'm gonna be religious about it.

Wow, I just realized that the fast-forward icons on the quotes take you to the related post quoted from.

----------


## Ronann1

Hey guys, great site and info. Can any one help me. I have just started my first cycle of decca and Sus 250. I am new to this, and have been told to take certain tables to compensate with all the steriods going in my body.ie liver tables, estrogen tables,fish oils etc. I just want to know what I should be taking.

thanks

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey guys, great site and info. Can any one help me. I have just started my first cycle of decca and Sus 250. I am new to this, and have been told to take certain tables to compensate with all the steriods going in my body.ie liver tables, estrogen tables,fish oils etc. I just want to know what I should be taking.
> 
> thanks


 You should start a new thread.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-Smith-Machine

I know you like to advise using the smith machine alot I saw this thread what do you think?

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie I have a friend of mine whose idea is to stay on steroids for the rest of his life... doing 12+ week cycles and never doing a PCT and when he is doing his 12+ weeks he just goes on a maintenance dose of 250mg's test/week until his next 12+ week cycle. He is not a professional but just wants to be on all the time, Is this not going to **** his balls up? will his nuts just shut down permanently that is my thought but he seems to think they will be fine. Cause that's the whole reason behind PCT to bring your balls back and keep them working but he is constantly suppressing his HPTA. Your advise please Ronnie would be greatly appreciated. Your body would eventually shut down the production of LH or how exactly would that work?

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, my macros are 500g protein, 150g carbs 150g fats, would gluconeogenesis occur if glycogen stores are depleted? the cardio would be done half way through the day so about 300g protein, 75g fats and 150g carbs would be consumed. wouldnt the body use aminos as glucose as opposed to fats? moderate intensity cario heartrate 130-140bpm 40 mins. thanks ronnie. how do you normally perform your cardio and on what macros if you dont mind me asking. thanks for your time.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

mr.ronnie rowland...what be yo take on squatting ass to the ground..hard on knees or not???

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie Is doing drop sets, supersets etc.. The only reason why those are dangerous is because when you lower the amount of
Weight then your form begins to get sloppy which increases the risk of injury. Or is there more to it then your form gets sloppy?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-Smith-Machine
> 
> I know you like to advise using the smith machine alot I saw this thread what do you think?


*Well, I clicked on that link and it was basically saying that when doing chest presses using a smith-"the pectorals are worked the same as free weight barbell bench presses." And even though the medial deltoids are not hit as hard during chest presses on a smith, I do not see the argument since the pectorals are the primary focus. 

Dorian Yates figured out that squats on a smith machine allowed him to stimulate his legs much more than free weight squats. You also have a built in spotter with the smith machine, so I think it has it's advantages. It's also easier on the knees and back. The smith machine squat is similar to a leg press in that it enables one to keep their knees behind their toes during the performance and since the bar is already balanced, it takes strain from the knees and lower back allowing you to focus more on the legs.

I know that for me personally, it's helped bring up my chest. My wifes legs are huge from doing smith machine squats/lunges. I think it's a great machine for bodybuilders! 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I have a friend of mine whose idea is to stay on steroids for the rest of his life... doing 12+ week cycles and never doing a PCT and when he is doing his 12+ weeks he just goes on a maintenance dose of 250mg's test/week until his next 12+ week cycle. He is not a professional but just wants to be on all the time, Is this not going to **** his balls up? will his nuts just shut down permanently that is my thought but he seems to think they will be fine. Cause that's the whole reason behind PCT to bring your balls back and keep them working but he is constantly suppressing his HPTA. Your advise please Ronnie would be greatly appreciated. Your body would eventually shut down the production of LH or how exactly would that work ?* By never coming off he greatly increases his odds of becoming sterile, even if PCT is introduced at a later date. His sex drive will remain due to staying on test year round (just like those on hrt) but his balls will shrink some. no one knows how much!?*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What dosing would you recommend on the Test E, Tren E, T3, Winstrol ? I know you recommend 20mcg Clen and work your way up to ~100mcg. Good, what about Ketotifen? What about Anavar ?
> 
> So 16 weeks:
> 1-12: Test E, Tren E, T3* (test 750 mgs per week/tren 400-600 mgs per week)*
> 10-16: Clen/Keto* ( start at 20 mcg per day and increase by 20 mcgs per day weekly-stay at 100 last 2 weeks/keto not needed)*
> 12-16: Winstrol *(50 mgs daily)*
> 
> I'm gonna pick up some Proviron to use for AI, dosing? *50 mgs daily* Continue HCG at 500iu/wk? *you could but i would do it post cycle to keep estrogen down* Diet 40/40/20%, 2800-3000cals? *dont count calories only macronutrient ratios.For staters try taking carbs down to 100-150 5 days per week, fats around 50-75 and the rest protein.*. Or try for Ketogenic? Frequency/duration on cardio and on weights?* it depends!*Thanks a lot. I'm pretty determined on cutting. I'm gonna be religious about it.above
> 
> Wow, I just realized that the fast-forward icons on the quotes take you to the related post quoted from.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, my macros are 500g protein, 150g carbs 150g fats, would gluconeogenesis occur if glycogen stores are depleted? *some* the cardio would be done half way through the day so about 300g protein, 75g fats and 150g carbs would be consumed. Wouldnt the body use aminos as glucose as opposed to fats?* no, it mostly uses carbs first, then fats and lastly protein.* moderate intensity cario heartrate 130-140bpm 40 mins. *yes* thanks ronnie. How do you normally perform your cardio and on what macros if you dont mind me asking.* i never do over 20 minutes of moderate intensity cardio 6 times per week . Carbs 100-150 daily on 5 low carb days.* thanks for your time.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> mr.ronnie rowland...what be yo take on squatting ass to the ground..hard on knees or not???*It's certainly harder on the meniscu and collateral tendon in the knees. Going too deep puts more strain on s-1 disk (sacruum) as well. Squat to only parrallel to be safe!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie Is doing drop sets, supersets etc.. The only reason why those are dangerous is because when you lower the amount of
> Weight then your form begins to get sloppy which increases the risk of injury. Or is there more to it then your form gets sloppy? *The reason you just mentioned is one factor (form gets sloppy) but there's more-"when your muscles give out and stop firing more strain moves into to the tendons/joints since the muscles are no longer contracting with efficiency. Rest-pause training and forced reps is bad from increasing tendon tears and ruptures. Also, the increased burn from strip sets,etc can cause severe tendonitus.*


above

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Thanks again Ronnie, Another thing I was just on youtube just messing around checking out videos and I came across some videos of Dorian Yates. Where he believes in doing negatives at the end of a set... here is the link he explains at the beginning that when your muscles have failed in the positive portion of a rep but you could still perform negatives. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W25lLg2DxGM just wondering what your thoughts are on that?

And here is a guy who actually was in the Arnold Classic, he seems to do drop sets with almost everybody part, almost all of his videos are him doing drop sets but his form is just about flawless. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEPzofFAhI0

----------


## Leek23

Hey everyone,

I'm new to this website and I have a question regarding my first cycle coming up in March. I was looking to post a thread under 'Questions and Answers' but it says they are no longer accepting new threads. So I was hoping that if I posted this reply on a highly viewed thread, somebody would see it and maybe provide me with the answer I'm looking for. Also, if anyone knows a better place for me to post a separate thread with my question, please let me know.

I'm a first time user and I decided to go with a friend's advice to stack Anavar with Test Cypionate . I have 100 10mg tabs of Anavar and 15ml of Test Cypionate - so my question is, how should I work my dosages for an 8 week cycle? I heard that I should slowly wean down my dosages of both so as not to increase estrogen and cortisol so quickly.

Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thank you,

DL

----------


## Coca Cola

Big ron!

Did you get my PM? looking forward in hearing your opinion on my personal question..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Juicedupmonkey;5429844]Thanks again Ronnie, Another thing I was just on youtube just messing around checking out videos and I came across some videos of Dorian Yates. Where he believes in doing negatives at the end of a set... here is the link he explains at the beginning that when your muscles have failed in the positive portion of a rep but you could still perform negatives. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W25lLg2DxGM just wondering what your thoughts are on that? *Negatives cause severe muscle damage and they put a tremendous strain on connective tissue. Dorian had to cut his bodybuilding career short from using extreme training methods like negatives. He tore a tricep tendon, he tore his bicep tendon and ripped a pec tendon. Not sure what else!? In short, negatives are just too hard on the body IMO and not worth the risk. You can get the same results by just doing additional straight sets. Stimulate but don't annihilate the muscles, tendons, joints if you want to continue training as you age!* 

And here is a guy who actually was in the Arnold Classic, he seems to do drop sets with almost everybody part, almost all of his videos are him doing drop sets but his form is just about flawless. ]*All forms of training will develop the muscles and the genetically superior will make the most gains regardless of what they do. Still yet, I see no value in using a training method like strip sets that increases the risk for injury and places more demand on the CNS. Go do strip sets on squats and you will get the picture.. Once you are hurt you cannot train. Once your CNS gets burned out you can no longer make good gains. Consistency is the key to muscle growth and staying healthy is a must.*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEPzofFAhI0[/QUOTE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this website and I have a question regarding my first cycle coming up in March. I was looking to post a thread under 'Questions and Answers' but it says they are no longer accepting new threads. So I was hoping that if I posted this reply on a highly viewed thread, somebody would see it and maybe provide me with the answer I'm looking for. Also, if anyone knows a better place for me to post a separate thread with my question, please let me know.
> 
> I'm a first time user and I decided to go with a friend's advice to stack Anavar with Test Cypionate . I have 100 10mg tabs of Anavar and 15ml of Test Cypionate - so my question is, how should I work my dosages for an 8 week cycle? I heard that I should slowly wean down my dosages of both so as not to increase estrogen and cortisol so quickly.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thank you,
> 
> DL


Skip the anavar and run 500 mgs of test per week.

----------


## The Titan99

What exactly are strip sets? I understand drop sets, rest-pause, supersets etc. but I can't figure out what is meant by strip sets. I know one thing for sure, your against them, so I need to know what they are...LOL. By the way, I do straight sets to good failure using the best form I'm capable of...

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I need some help buddy. About 5 weeks ago whilst training back on wide grip pull downs I felt pain in my right forearm. Now when I train back I can't go heavy and I have to stick to close grip, as wide grip and pull downs behind the neck are just to painfull on my forearm. I use grips whenever I train back and I have even taken a couple of weeks off training back to see if that makes any difference, but it hasn't. The other problem is that it hurts when I do bicep curls and hammer curls are impossible for me to perform. I don't know what to do. I'm halfway through a reload and really don't want to take time off. I have been taking glucosamine capsules for a few weeks now to see if that helps but nothing yet. Do you have any advise for me? I'm desperate my friend.

----------


## The Titan99

> Hi Ronnie,
> I need some help buddy. About 5 weeks ago whilst training back on wide grip pull downs I felt pain in my right forearm. Now when I train back I can't go heavy and I have to stick to close grip, as wide grip and pull downs behind the neck are just to painfull on my forearm. I use grips whenever I train back and I have even taken a couple of weeks off training back to see if that makes any difference, but it hasn't. The other problem is that it hurts when I do bicep curls and hammer curls are impossible for me to perform. I don't know what to do. I'm halfway through a reload and really don't want to take time off. I have been taking glucosamine capsules for a few weeks now to see if that helps but nothing yet. Do you have any advise for me? I'm desperate my friend.


Don't worry dude, I had the exact same thing and Ron sorted me out about 2 months ago on this form. It just takes time a patience and doing exactly what he says...

----------


## lowblow

From all I have read, the recommended time on is a 20 week cycle of reloads and deloads. However this seems to be more for ensuring fertility than anything else. I'm 51, so making babies isn't a major priority. Would there be any problems with extending the cycle even longer?

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> What exactly are strip sets? I understand drop sets, rest-pause, supersets etc. but I can't figure out what is meant by strip sets. I know one thing for sure, your against them, so I need to know what they are...LOL. By the way, I do straight sets to good failure using the best form I'm capable of...


Titan strip sets are drop sets. They can be referee to either, the idea is if you had a barbell with 3 plates a side on it you do one set of say bench press with 315 then you STRIP a plate off for 225 and do as many at that weight. Exactly the same as a drop set just called something different

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie I was over on bodybuilding(dot)com just to see what ideasthey have on training over there... Side every forum is different! And I saw somebody had posted something on STS and they seem to think that if your doing 12 sets of cheat for a reload at say 8-10 to good failure then when it's time to do a deload that you cutthe
Volume in half and do pretty much warm up sets of 12-15reps... Not to failure. So if they were to fail with bench press at 225lbs/12... They would do say 150lbs/12 not reaching failure... I said the idea
Of a deload and reload is to go goodfailure for both and the main thing is to cut the volume in half. Seems to me like they have your Program a little mixed up like they are reloading then doing a prime instead of a deload... So they just keep on reloading and priming.......

----------


## The Titan99

> Titan strip sets are drop sets. They can be referee to either, the idea is if you had a barbell with 3 plates a side on it you do one set of say bench press with 315 then you STRIP a plate off for 225 and do as many at that weight. Exactly the same as a drop set just called something different


Gotcha! Thanks Monkey.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what exactly are strip sets? I understand drop sets, rest-pause, supersets etc. But i can't figure out what is meant by strip sets. I know one thing for sure, your against them, so i need to know what they are...lol. By the way, i do straight sets to good failure using the best form i'm capable of...


* heres an example of a strip set: You get under 315 lbs and do 10 reps to failure on squats. Two training partners strip the weight down as fast as they can to 225 lbs and you crank out another 10 reps to failure. They strip it down again and you do 135 lbs for 10 reps to failure. Lastly, they take off all the weight and you do as many reps as possible with just the bar. All that work constitutes 1 strip set. (it's a nauseating workout that causes people to become ill and/or pass out!!!)*

----------


## stopbanks

I agree with you that Results can only be measured against your baseline exercises that give you the most bang for your buck. For example: squats for the thighs! Alternating leg presses with squats every other week would not be as beneficial as sticking with squats for most of your leg training sessions unless squatting every week caused joint pain. By using the same key exercises most, if not all the time (during reloads) your results will be better. It's during the deloads you should consider changing exercises! I WANT TO DRIVE THIS POINT HOME!!!!!!!!! 

___________________________________
*loan modification*
*bankruptcy attorney*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> I need some help buddy. About 5 weeks ago whilst training back on wide grip pull downs I felt pain in my right forearm. Now when I train back I can't go heavy and I have to stick to close grip, as wide grip and pull downs behind the neck are just to painfull on my forearm. I use grips whenever I train back and I have even taken a couple of weeks off training back to see if that makes any difference, but it hasn't. The other problem is that it hurts when I do bicep curls and hammer curls are impossible for me to perform. I don't know what to do. I'm halfway through a reload and really don't want to take time off. I have been taking glucosamine capsules for a few weeks now to see if that helps but nothing yet. Do you have any advise for me? I'm desperate my friend.


*It could be your bicep tendon causing the pain. Start with close grip pulldowns and do only those if the next exercise I am about to describe to you hurts. If you have access to a dual cable pulldown machine attach two handles and keep palms facing away as you pull. Your hands should spread out towards the bottom of the pulldown. Stay away from wide grip pulldowns or pullups as they will irritate the tendon. Later on when it heals you might be able to go back to wide grip but for me personally the other two exercise work better. 
*

----------


## The Titan99

> * heres an example of a strip set: You get under 315 lbs and do 10 reps to failure on squats. Two training partners strip the weight down as fast as they can to 225 lbs and you crank out another 10 reps to failure. They strip it down again and you do 135 lbs for 10 reps to failure. Lastly, they take off all the weight and you do as many reps as possible with just the bar. All that work constitutes 1 strip set. (it's a nauseating workout that causes people to become ill and/or pass out!!!)*


 Jesus!! F**K that!!! Thanks for the clarification.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> From all I have read, the recommended time on is a 20 week cycle of reloads and deloads. However this seems to be more for ensuring fertility than anything else. I'm 51, so making babies isn't a major priority. Would there be any problems with extending the cycle even longer? *No, in fact if fertility is not an issue for you it's a good idea to stay on year round.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I was over on bodybuilding(dot)com just to see what ideasthey have on training over there... Side every forum is different! And I saw somebody had posted something on STS and they seem to think that if your doing 12 sets of cheat for a reload at say 8-10 to good failure then when it's time to do a deload that you cutthe
> Volume in half and do pretty much warm up sets of 12-15reps... Not to failure. So if they were to fail with bench press at 225lbs/12... They would do say 150lbs/12 not reaching failure... I said the idea
> Of a deload and reload is to go goodfailure for both and the main thing is to cut the volume in half. Seems to me like they have your Program a little mixed up like they are reloading then doing a prime instead of a deload... So they just keep on reloading and priming.......


*Keep in mind bb.com attracts a lot of kids and I do mean kids. It can get a little crazy over there...LOL...You are right in your assessment!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i agree with you that results can only be measured against your baseline exercises that give you the most bang for your buck. For example: Squats for the thighs! Alternating leg presses with squats every other week would not be as beneficial as sticking with squats for most of your leg training sessions unless squatting every week caused joint pain. By using the same key exercises most, if not all the time (during reloads) your results will be better. It's during the deloads you should consider changing exercises! I want to drive this point home!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> ___________________________________
> *loan modification*
> *bankruptcy attorney*


*thank you! Some people get bored easily and therefore miss out on gains that could have been made by not staying with the baseline exercises throughout the entire reload*.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> *Keep in mind bb.com attracts a lot of kids and I do mean kids. It can get a little crazy over there...LOL...You are right in your assessment!*


Yes so far me describing how a deload properly works is turning into an argument that I don't know what I'm talking about and my proper explanation of how a deload works is here is a quote from what one of the I guess experienced kid members said "I don't think the idea of a deload is to lift to failure...that is actually completely contrary to the point of a deload" I do recall you saying there were alot of know it all kids over there a while ago... I should have listened LOL

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yes so far me describing how a deload properly works is turning into an argument that I don't know what I'm talking about and my proper explanation of how a deload works is here is a quote from what one of the I guess experienced kid members said "I don't think the idea of a deload is to lift to failure...that is actually completely contrary to the point of a deload" I do recall you saying there were alot of know it all kids over there a while ago... I should have listened LOL


Yes, it can be total chaos..Keep in mind you can stop before reaching all out muscular failure during deloads but the idea is to maintain all your muscle and if you loaf too much you can lose. I usually stop about a rep shy of total failure during deloads but I still train hard enough to maintain my hard earned gains.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, ive severly torn my pec/front delt the other day and waiting for a mri scan so hopefully no tendon damage. im into week 6 of of my reload 1.5g test and 750mg tren and have gone upto 123kg but stayed low on carbs and doing well. if i stay deloading during the recovery time will i be able to maintain gains? 1 was thinking of doing 600mg test with hcg and nolva during this time, hcg/nolva for 2 weeks though, is this ok? or would a higher dose be needed. i was thinking of keeping carbs at 150g fats at 90g and protein at 500g.
thanks so much.

----------


## delta1111

> *It could be your bicep tendon causing the pain. Start with close grip pulldowns and do only those if the next exercise I am about to describe to you hurts. If you have access to a dual cable pulldown machine attach two handles and keep palms facing away as you pull. Your hands should spread out towards the bottom of the pulldown. Stay away from wide grip pulldowns or pullups as they will irritate the tendon. Later on when it heals you might be able to go back to wide grip but for me personally the other two exercise work better. 
> *


Many thanks Ronnie, I will try what you have suggested. Could do with some clarification on the excersise you descibed though. Sorry to be a pain but I don't fully understand what you mean "palms facing away"?? Will I be ok to continue training biceps as normal or should I stop or drop the weight? If I do need to drop the weight, will I still make progress in terms of mass gain?
Thanks again.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Does this sound familiar too you ronnie? they seem to be doing alot of low volume stuff like 5x5 over on Bodybuilding(dot)com.. but they might incorporate these styles with STS kind of. It's confusing they do weeks to months of low volume training then do a deload where they do pretty much warm up sets... and then go back to heavy weights. Does this make any sense you or i'm thinking they aren't so much trying to gain mass but strength. It's kind of like STS but switched up for mainly strength gains?? Sorry i keep talking about there forum i'm just trying to get your perspective of this situation

Here is part of a thread that is teaching in full how to do a deload... This is just a portion of it but it sums it up :

How to De-Load:

A de-load is a planned reduction in either volume or intensity, usually a week long (or one training cycle of your split). How you do it is up to you. The main thing is to back off your total effort to about 50-60% of what you would do during a normal training week. A few examples of how to train during a de-load week:

* Do your normal routine and normal volume (sets & reps) but reduce the weight you use to about 50-60% of what you normally work out with for each exercise.

* Use the same weight as you normally would, but drop your number of total volume (sets x reps) to 50-60% of your normal volume. (Note that you should stick to an 8+ rep scheme here.)

* Train muscle groups that normally don't get a lot of attention

* Use light weight and focus on refining your form and technique

* Decrease your lifting and increase your cardio

,P.S Ronnie i'm curious did you come up with the term deload? or was it being used long before you came out with STS? I understand they show your way of deloading by just reducing the sets by half but what about the other way by keeping volume the same but like how i was saying doing pretty much warm up sets... the intensity is cut in half...?

----------


## gymratbig

Hi Ronnie

First off GREAT thread and awesome read, i learned so much by just reading this thread you posted.

My question is that im planning to start a test,deca and primo cycle first off what are your thoughts on that cycle in general? im 5'9, 170lbs 8-9%bf been lifting for 8 years im 27 years old. My goals are to gain 8-10 pounds of clean muscle while keeping the side effects to a complete minimum. I read it said that after 8 weeks the body doesn't respond to AAS as well unless i up the dosage, i was planning on running this cycle for 12 weeks but after reading your post it got me thinking that i might be completely wrong with this. Please advise if possible

----------


## YoungBuck024

Yo ronnie, the advice you gave to me on my last cycle proved such a success, im back to ask for more help for my next cycle. My previous cycle was
reload deca 400mg and andropen275 at 550mg
deload andropen275 at 275mg a week
reload tren e 300mg and supertest400 at 800mg
deload supertest400 at 400mg

I worked out just like you preach, none of that supersetting or drop sets, doing the basic exercises, and the right number of sets. Im currently on pct for that last cycle i just showed to you.

The compounds i want to use for the 2nd cycle are eq250, prop200 ,supertest400, and primabol200. i want to use a pill also but im not sure to use halotestex,anadrol , or anavar . Could u help set up my next cycle so i can achieve maxium muscle gains? Thanks ronnie your help will be appreciated.

----------


## The Titan99

As you probably remember, I've been priming, bridging and doing cardio for almost a month following surgery and as you can imagine, lost some fat, but lost some muscle mass too. About 5 kg. @$%#!!!! I'm planning my new reload and was wondering what you thought of it. Here are some pics I took yesterday and I can't help noticing my arms look small. I know they're long, but still they seem under developed. I had a guy suggest training them twice a week, but I wondered whether that might be over training. Also, before you told me not to train shoulders on the same day as chest, but I couldn't figure out where else to put it so I did anyway. As it turned out, I think my delts turned out the best of all. So I was wondering at the idea of bi's on Wednesday and then again on Friday. I know you say not to exceed 12 sets a week and was wondering how you would set this up. I read your section on training body parts twice a week (heavy the first time, higher reps the second time) but what about changing exercises? Anyway, here's the workout I did for the last 3 reloads and here's the new one. Any suggestions will be followed religiously. I'm also limited because I have to use my own equipment, but I should be getting a full set of dumbbells soon!!

8 WEEK RELOAD
Mon - Chest/Shoulders -Flat Bench Press 3 x 4-6,8,10 Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 - Decline bench - 3 x 8,9,10- - Shoulders - Vert Rows 3 x 4-6,8,10 Side Laterals 3 x 8,9,10 Rear Laterals 3 x 8,9,10 AM Cardio 30 Min

Tues - Back - Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 - EZ Bar Pull-overs 3 x 6,8,10 - Bent Over Wide Grip Rows Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,10 - Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 - Deadlift, Prep, 3 x 2-4,6,8 Shrugs 6 x 8,9,10,11,12,13 AM Cardio 30 Min

Wed - Abs - Weighted Decline situps 4 x 16,13,10,9 Weighted crunchs 4 x 20,16,14,12 - Leg raises 3 x Failure AM Cardio 30 Min

Thurs - Legs - Squats, Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,8 Leg Extensions 4 x 7,8,8,8 Leg Curls 4 x 8,9,9,10 Standing Calf Raises 6 x 14,12,12,10 AM 

Fri - Arms -Spider Barbell Curls 4 x 8,9,10,12 - Hammer Curls 3 x 8,9,10 - EZ Bar Preacher Curls 3 x 8,9,10 - Triceps - Decline Skull Crushers 4 x 8,9,10,12 - Over Head Tricep Extensions 3 x 6,8,10 Dips 3 x Failure No Cardio

Sat - OFF

Sun - 30 Min Cardio



Reload
Monday - Chest/Tri's - Chest Flat Bench Warm Ups, Prep Set, 4-6, 8-12, 8-12 Incline Bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Decline Bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Triceps Skull Crushers Warm ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Overhead Extensions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Tri Kickbacks 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 AM Fasted Cardio 30 min

Tuesday - Back/Traps Back Width Close Grip Underhand Pull ups 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 EX Bar Pull Overs 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Back Thickness Underhand Bent Over Rows Warm Ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 T-Bar Rows 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Dead lifts Warm up, Prep Set, 1-4, 6-8, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Traps Shrugs 6 sets 8-12 AM Fasted Cardio 30 min

Wednesday - Shoulders/Bi's Shoulders Lateral Raises Warm Up, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Standing Overhead Presses 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Rear Laterals 8-12,8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Biceps Standing Barbell Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Spider Curls EZ Bar Close Grip 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Preacher Curls EZ Bar Wide grip/Incline Dumbbell Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 AM Fasted Cardio 30 min

Thursday - Legs Squats Warm ups, Prep Set, 1-4,8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Leg Extentions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Leg Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Standing Calf Raises 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 No Cardio

Friday - Arms/Abs Biceps Standing Barbell Curls Warm up sets x 2, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Spider Curls EZ Bar Close Grip 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Incline Bench Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Triceps Skull Crushers Warm ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Overhead Extensions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Tri Kickbacks 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Abs Weighted Decline Sit ups 6 Sets 12-20 No Cardio

Saturday - AM Cardio 30 Minutes

Sunday - AM Cardio 30 Minutes

----------


## The Titan99

Here's a few more... Also, whats your estimate on my BF%. Trying to figure a new TDEE...

----------


## Pkk

there are alot of great post on this site but id have to say this takes the cake. thank you alot

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, ive severly torn my pec/front delt the other day and waiting for a mri scan so hopefully no tendon damage. im into week 6 of of my reload 1.5g test and 750mg tren and have gone upto 123kg but stayed low on carbs and doing well. if i stay deloading during the recovery time will i be able to maintain gains? 1 was thinking of doing 600mg test with hcg and nolva during this time, hcg/nolva for 2 weeks though, is this ok? or would a higher dose be needed. i was thinking of keeping carbs at 150g fats at 90g and protein at 500g.
> thanks so much.


*Increase carbs and decrease protein. If you cannot train your chest or delts due to a pec tendon tear I do not see how you can maintain gains. You can maintain arms, legs and maybe lats but not chest and shoulders. Cycle looks okay. Let's see what the doc says!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Many thanks Ronnie, I will try what you have suggested. Could do with some clarification on the excersise you descibed though. Sorry to be a pain but I don't fully understand what you mean "palms facing away"??* Look up a dual pulley cable lat pulldown machine by LIFE FITNESS. On that machine attach two separate handles and do pulldowns as if you were using a medium grip on a bar. Keep palms facing forward throughout entire movement*. Will I be ok to continue training biceps as normal or should I stop or drop the weight?* Drop weight and try some futuro elbow wraps for tendonitus. I know Publix carries them.* If I do need to drop the weight, will I still make progress in terms of mass gain? *You can if you can still train to failure!*Thanks again.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does this sound familiar too you ronnie? They seem to be doing alot of low volume stuff like 5x5 over on bodybuilding(dot)com.. But they might incorporate these styles with sts kind of. It's confusing they do weeks to months of low volume training then do a deload where they do pretty much warm up sets... And then go back to heavy weights. Does this make any sense you or i'm thinking they aren't so much trying to gain mass but strength. It's kind of like sts but switched up for mainly strength gains?? Sorry i keep talking about there forum i'm just trying to get your perspective of this situation *the 5x5 is a basis strength gaining program for football and such but not great at all for bodybuilding or powerlifting. Sounds very confusing too me because the focus should be on one or the other. If power-building is their goal they should start out with low reps and proceed to higher reps in the same training session.* here is part of a thread that is teaching in full how to do a deload... This is just a portion of it but it sums it up :
> 
> How to de-load:
> 
> A de-load is a planned reduction in either volume or intensity, usually a week long (or one training cycle of your split). How you do it is up to you. The main thing is to back off your total effort to about 50-60% of what you would do during a normal training week. A few examples of how to train during a de-load week:
> 
> * do your normal routine and normal volume (sets & reps) but reduce the weight you use to about 50-60% of what you normally work out with for each exercise.
> 
> * use the same weight as you normally would, but drop your number of total volume (sets x reps) to 50-60% of your normal volume. (note that you should stick to an 8+ rep scheme here.)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie
> 
> first off great thread and awesome read, i learned so much by just reading this thread you posted.
> 
> My question is that im planning to start a test,deca and primo cycle first off what are your thoughts on that cycle in general? *stick with test/deca as primo is too weak and expensive*. Im 5'9, 170lbs 8-9%bf been lifting for 8 years im 27 years old. My goals are to gain 8-10 pounds of clean muscle while keeping the side effects to a complete minimum. I read it said that after 8 weeks the body doesn't respond to aas as well unless i up the dosage, i was planning on running this cycle for 12 weeks but after reading your post it got me thinking that i might be completely wrong with this. Please advise if possible *run it for 20 weeks doing 2-2 week deloads using 250 mgs of test per week. Also, increase test/deca dosages during second reload or better yet, use test only during first 8 week reload then add deca with the test during second 8 week reload.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> yo ronnie, the advice you gave to me on my last cycle proved such a success, im back to ask for more help for my next cycle. My previous cycle was
> reload deca 400mg and andropen275 at 550mg
> deload andropen275 at 275mg a week
> reload tren e 300mg and supertest400 at 800mg
> deload supertest400 at 400mg
> 
> i worked out just like you preach, none of that supersetting or drop sets, doing the basic exercises, and the right number of sets. Im currently on pct for that last cycle i just showed to you.
> 
> The compounds i want to use for the 2nd cycle are eq250, prop200 ,supertest400, and primabol200. I want to use a pill also but im not sure to use halotestex,anadrol, or anavar. Could u help set up my next cycle so i can achieve maxium muscle gains? Thanks ronnie your help will be appreciated.



*note: If it were me i would not take primo as it's too weak! But i added it to this cycle just in case you decide to still use it.*phase 1:

8 week reload-primobolan , super test, test prop, eq
2 week deload- super test

phase 2:
8 week reload-anadrol , super test,prop,eq
2 week deload-super test

pct

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> as you probably remember, i've been priming, bridging and doing cardio for almost a month following surgery and as you can imagine, lost some fat, but lost some muscle mass too. About 5 kg. @$%#!!!! I'm planning my new reload and was wondering what you thought of it. Here are some pics i took yesterday and i can't help noticing my arms look small. I know they're long, but still they seem under developed. I had a guy suggest training them twice a week, but i wondered whether that might be over training. Also, before you told me not to train shoulders on the same day as chest, but i couldn't figure out where else to put it so i did anyway*.Your shoulders grew training them after chest only because you have good shoulder genetics. The main reason to avoid training delts after chest is it can put too much strain on some people's rotator cuff.* as it turned out, i think my delts turned out the best of all. So i was wondering at the idea of bi's on wednesday and then again on friday.* you can train them twice a week but do not exceed 6 sets and use diffeernt exercises for heavy and light days to prevent over-use if at all possible. I would train themk light on tuesday after lats and heavy on friday when they are fresh! Train traps on another day then lats!* i know you say not to exceed 12 sets a week and was wondering how you would set this up. I read your section on training body parts twice a week (heavy the first time, higher reps the second time) but what about changing exercises? Anyway, here's the workout i did for the last 3 reloads and here's the new one. Any suggestions will be followed religiously. I'm also limited because i have to use my own equipment, but i should be getting a full set of dumbbells soon!!
> 
> 8 week reload
> mon - chest/shoulders -flat bench press 3 x 4-6,8,10 incline bench 3 x 8,8,9 - decline bench - 3 x 8,9,10- - shoulders - vert rows 3 x 4-6,8,10 side laterals 3 x 8,9,10 rear laterals 3 x 8,9,10 am cardio 30 min
> 
> tues - back - wide grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 - ez bar pull-overs 3 x 6,8,10 - bent over wide grip rows prep set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,10 - supported one hand rows 3 x 8,8,10 - deadlift, prep, 3 x 2-4,6,8 shrugs 6 x 8,9,10,11,12,13 am cardio 30 min
> 
> wed - abs - weighted decline situps 4 x 16,13,10,9 weighted crunchs 4 x 20,16,14,12 - leg raises 3 x failure am cardio 30 min
> 
> ...


above

----------


## YoungBuck024

o aite ronnie. So i should do a similiar cycle as my first cycle but increase the mg of the compunds? Wut gear do u recommend to build the most mass?

----------


## delta1111

> Originally Posted by delta1111 
> Many thanks Ronnie, I will try what you have suggested. Could do with some clarification on the excersise you descibed though. Sorry to be a pain but I don't fully understand what you mean "palms facing away"?? Look up a dual pulley cable lat pulldown machine by LIFE FITNESS. On that machine attach two separate handles and do pulldowns as if you were using a medium grip on a bar. Keep palms facing forward throughout entire movement. Will I be ok to continue training biceps as normal or should I stop or drop the weight? Drop weight and try some futuro elbow wraps for tendonitus. I know Publix carries them. If I do need to drop the weight, will I still make progress in terms of mass gain? You can if you can still train to failure!Thanks again.


Thanks Ronnie you are the best.

----------


## The Titan99

Just to clarify, do not exceed 6 sets per day (12 sets per week) for Tri's/Bi's.

----------


## The Titan99

Just to clarify, do not exceed 6 sets per day (12 sets per week) for Tri's/Bi's when training each muscle group twice a week. So 3 sets per 2 exercises on Monday/Tri's Tuesday/Bi's Friday/both, changing the exercises between the two. Also, heavier weight/lower reps on Friday when the arms are fresh. Traps move to Wednesday with shoulders. Maybe like this?

Reload
Monday - Chest/Tri's - Chest Flat Bench Warm Ups, Prep Set, 4-6, 8-12, 8-12 Incline Bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Decline Bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Triceps Overhead Extensions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Tri Kickbacks 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 AM Fasted Cardio 30 min

Tuesday - Back/Bi's Back Width Close Grip Underhand Pull ups 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 EZ Bar Pull Overs 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Back Thickness Underhand Bent Over Rows Warm Ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 T-Bar Rows 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Deadlift Warm up, Prep Set, 1-4, 6-8, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Biceps Standing Barbell Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Preacher Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 AM Fasted Cardio 30 min

Wednsday - Shoulders/Traps Shoulders Lateral Raises Warm Up, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Standing Overhead Presses 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Rear Laterals 8-12,8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Traps Shrugs 6 sets 8-12 AM Fasted Cardio 30 min

Thursday - Legs Squats Warm ups, Prep Set, 1-4,8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Leg Extentions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Leg Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Standing Calf Raises 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 No Cardio

Friday - Arms/Abs Biceps Spider Curls EZ Bar Close Grip Warm ups, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Incline Bench Curls 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Triceps Skull Crushers Warm ups, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Tri Kickbacks 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Abs Weighted Decline Sit ups 6 Sets 12-20 No Cardio

Saturday - AM Cardio 30 Minutes

Sunday - AM Cardio 30 Minutes

----------


## ricky23

> *Increase carbs and decrease protein. If you cannot train your chest or delts due to a pec tendon tear I do not see how you can maintain gains. You can maintain arms, legs and maybe lats but not chest and shoulders. Cycle looks okay. Let's see what the doc says!*


thanks ronnie, i was thinking that any more carbs might be too much as i cant train or even do much cardio yet due to the injury, and it might be a while before i go back. what do you think? i have an mri scan tomorrow and i'll tell you the results but im not sure its a tendon tear now as the main source of pain seems to be the hematoma just below my front delt and pec above the bicep. and i have a little more mobility but its still really tight. just have to wait and see. what do you think of ghrp-6 for recovery?
thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> o aite ronnie. So i should do a similiar cycle as my first cycle but increase the mg of the compunds? Wut gear do u recommend to build the most mass?*Yes, I like d-bol,tren,test combo.*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Just to clarify, do not exceed 6 sets per day (12 sets per week) for Tri's/Bi's.Correct. *You may want to do 3-4 sets one week alternated with 5-6 sets the following week.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ronnie, i was thinking that any more carbs might be too much as i cant train or even do much cardio yet due to the injury, and it might be a while before i go back. what do you think?* If you are not working out you need less protein. You can replace some protein with fats instead of carbs to keep down bloat.* have an mri scan tomorrow and i'll tell you the results but im not sure its a tendon tear now as the main source of pain seems to be the hematoma just below my front delt and pec above the bicep. and i have a little more mobility but its still really tight. just have to wait and see. what do you think of ghrp-6 for recovery? *It may help some (do not have any experience with this peptide) but I would suggest GH since it's tried and proven.*thanks again


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> just to clarify, do not exceed 6 sets per day (12 sets per week) for tri's/bi's when training each muscle group twice a week. So 3 sets per 2 exercises on monday/tri's tuesday/bi's friday/both, changing the exercises between the two. Also, heavier weight/lower reps on friday when the arms are fresh. Traps move to wednesday with shoulders. Maybe like this? *yes! You got it now!*
> reload
> monday - chest/tri's - chest flat bench warm ups, prep set, 4-6, 8-12, 8-12 incline bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 decline bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 triceps overhead extensions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 tri kickbacks 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 am fasted cardio 30 min
> 
> tuesday - back/bi's back width close grip underhand pull ups 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 ez bar pull overs 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 back thickness underhand bent over rows warm ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 t-bar rows 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 deadlift warm up, prep set, 1-4, 6-8, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 biceps standing barbell curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 preacher curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 am fasted cardio 30 min
> 
> wednsday - shoulders/traps shoulders lateral raises warm up, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 standing overhead presses 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 rear laterals 8-12,8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 traps shrugs 6 sets 8-12 am fasted cardio 30 min
> 
> thursday - legs squats warm ups, prep set, 1-4,8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 leg extentions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 leg curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 standing calf raises 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 no cardio
> ...


above

----------


## yannyboy

Ronnie, can you run tren throughout most of the reloads, or would you recommend only a few times per year? Also is there any disadvantages using tren enanthate over tren acetate?

----------


## yannyboy

> thanks ronnie, i was thinking that any more carbs might be too much as i cant train or even do much cardio yet due to the injury, and it might be a while before i go back. what do you think? i have an mri scan tomorrow and i'll tell you the results but im not sure its a tendon tear now as the main source of pain seems to be the hematoma just below my front delt and pec above the bicep. and i have a little more mobility but its still really tight. just have to wait and see. what do you think of ghrp-6 for recovery?
> thanks again


I've been using GHRP-2 for 3 months now and within a month it cleared up a rotator cuff injury I had for 6 months. Also gives you deeper sleep at night and also skin feels tighter.

----------


## ricky23

> I've been using GHRP-2 for 3 months now and within a month it cleared up a rotator cuff injury I had for 6 months. Also gives you deeper sleep at night and also skin feels tighter.


thanks yannyboy really appreciate it.

----------


## ricky23

> I've been using GHRP-2 for 3 months now and within a month it cleared up a rotator cuff injury I had for 6 months. Also gives you deeper sleep at night and also skin feels tighter.


thanks yannyboy, really appreciate it.

----------


## ricky23

ronnie, at what point would you suggest switching esters to counteract the receptor cells being accustomed to the compound? or would it be ok to keep multi estered compounds pretty much year round during reloads-deloads. and if gains stagnate should the dose simply be increased again or would it be worth it to switch compounds i.e tren to deca . thanks ronnie (just trying to do as much research as possible during my injury!)

----------


## YoungBuck024

> above


should i stay away from deca and stick with tren the whole cycle?

reload test-e -500mg tren-e 300mg dbol -50mg
deload test-e - 250mg
reload supertest400- 800mg tren-e 400mg
deload suoertest400- 400mg

----------


## ellyka112

> Ronnie is correct...12 week cycles are a waste...8 weeks rule...


I've always been very interested in what Ronnie has to say. For a guy like me I don't know any one else personally that works out hard so I try to follow some advice from Ronnie. Thanks bud.
From what most people say on here when running test e you should run for 10-12 weeks then pct for about 4 then time on = time off before you start again. Your saying 8 week cycles with 1-2 weeks off before you start up again...do you do any PCT during the 2 weeks off? Thanks for the tips




______________________
Download wii games
Burn Wii games

----------


## Noone_Incognito

Okay, I hit my search button function and was immediately overwhelmed by a lot of stuff with the same drug names and nothing to do with my question so I decided my situation might be (possibly) slightly unique enough to justify a consult from a guru.

Background: Once upon a time I hurt my rotar cuff right before going to work on a fishing boat in Alaska. I did d-bol 10mg per day 1 wk, 20mg per day 1 wk, 10mg per day 1 wk, in order to build up the muscles around the injury and increase my RBC to (I hoped) speed healing. No real reason I chose d-bol, it was just easy to get. I gained about 15lbs then lost all gains when I came off. Felt GREAT on it.

Fast forward 15 years. I have a small tumor on my pituitary gland. Long story short, my natural tes is low because of this. The doctor put me on testosterone micronized in cream form. 30mg a day--a pretty conservative dose from what I've read. It's worked great. My own tes was below the threshold mark for "average" before; now I'm in the top 3/4 brackett for the "average" range. After 6 months I'm as strong as I was in my late 20's, I've lost belly fat and with DINO/Hard gainer style workouts I'm happy enough.

But I'm just "on" the tes and will be for the long haul it seems. It occurred to me that perhaps since I'll never be "off" (unless the tumor grows so much it's removed surgically) that a cycle or two of AAS per year might not be bad. Also, I'm going to be working overseas and the common consencous seems to be that a large % of contractors are juiced.

So my question is this: in your opinion, what would be a good way to approach my supplemental cycles? Should I just use my tes 30mg per day straight through and add in a second AAS for 6-12 weeks before going back on the simply tes 30mg OR should I go off the tes 30mg, do a 6-12 week cycle of an AAS then go back and use my "stored up" tes cream in increments 30mgx3 per day day then 30mgx2 per day until I'm back at my regular 30mg per day?

Also I'm thinking of using the d-bol. I felt great on it, got almost immediate results but I did loose all gains and I've since heard many people stating they don't like d-bol. My goal is increased size and strength with cosmetic concerns being a distant second.

Thanks for letting me bounce this off you--I appreciate it.

----------


## magaton

> Okay, I hit my search button function and was immediately overwhelmed by a lot of stuff with the same drug names and nothing to do with my question so I decided my situation might be (possibly) slightly unique enough to justify a consult from a guru.
> 
> Background: Once upon a time I hurt my rotar cuff right before going to work on a fishing boat in Alaska. I did d-bol 10mg per day 1 wk, 20mg per day 1 wk, 10mg per day 1 wk, in order to build up the muscles around the injury and increase my RBC to (I hoped) speed healing. No real reason I chose d-bol, it was just easy to get. I gained about 15lbs then lost all gains when I came off. Felt GREAT on it.
> 
> Fast forward 15 years. I have a small tumor on my pituitary gland. Long story short, my natural tes is low because of this. The doctor put me on testosterone micronized in cream form. 30mg a day--a pretty conservative dose from what I've read. It's worked great. My own tes was below the threshold mark for "average" before; now I'm in the top 3/4 brackett for the "average" range. After 6 months I'm as strong as I was in my late 20's, I've lost belly fat and with DINO/Hard gainer style workouts I'm happy enough.
> 
> But I'm just "on" the tes and will be for the long haul it seems. It occurred to me that perhaps since I'll never be "off" (unless the tumor grows so much it's removed surgically) that a cycle or two of AAS per year might not be bad. Also, I'm going to be working overseas and the common consencous seems to be that a large % of contractors are juiced.
> 
> So my question is this: in your opinion, what would be a good way to approach my supplemental cycles? Should I just use my tes 30mg per day straight through and add in a second AAS for 6-12 weeks before going back on the simply tes 30mg OR should I go off the tes 30mg, do a 6-12 week cycle of an AAS then go back and use my "stored up" tes cream in increments 30mgx3 per day day then 30mgx2 per day until I'm back at my regular 30mg per day?
> ...



Welcome to the site. I suggest you start your own thread.

----------


## Noone_Incognito

Okay. I thought this was an "ask the guru" running thread--so if I pulled a hijack much apologizes all around.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, sorry for all the questions but is muscle atrophy common in the tricep with pec tears? my left tricep is still big but the tricep on my injured side is really flat and almost half the size even though the tear is in the pec/bicep area. surprisingly the bicep is still big but it could be the swelling. is there anything i could do? thanks so much

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

I am in the middle of my 20 week STS. 3rd injection, Week 12, running 1g Test E, 800mg Deca . I listened to your recommendations about a 16 week cutter. I have the stuff coming. Should I continue the STS 20 Weeker and then start a 16 week cut after a 2 week deload at the end of 20 weeks?

Also I found a side effect of so much juice. I can't orgasm very easily. Increasing Cabergoline dose to .5mg EOD upon recommendation, what do you think? Also my testes even with the 250 i.u. HCG 2x/wk are nowhere near full size. They stayed large on the first 8 weeks, but not anymore. Clomid seems to work wonders for bringing them back if I stop, I think even after a 16 week cycle they will come back. Should I continue with HCG maintenance and/or use 1500 i.u.'s EOD for a week at the end?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, can you run tren throughout most of the reloads, or would you recommend only a few times per year? *you can run tren pretty much year round as it's much safer than many believe! It primarily attaches to the muscle receptors not the receptors of the organs. Also is there any disadvantages using tren enanthate over tren acetate?no, in fact, there are advantage to using the enanthate version such as less injections and less tren cough*


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, at what point would you suggest switching esters to counteract the receptor cells being accustomed to the compound?* the receptors do not become accustomed to certain esters, only dosages!* or would it be ok to keep multi estered compounds pretty much year round during reloads-deloads. *yes but only test during deloads* and if gains stagnate should the dose simply be increased again or would it be worth it to switch compounds i.e tren to deca . *increase dosage of drugs that agree with your chemistry as opposed to hoping from one drug to the next!* thanks ronnie (just trying to do as much research as possible during my injury!)


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*please do not pm me question but rather post all of them in this thread. For unknown reason this thread keeps closing periodically while i am in the process of answering questions. It's put me behind but i will catch up soon..

Thanks guys!*

----------


## delta1111

> [/b]ronnie, can you run tren throughout most of the reloads, or would you recommend only a few times per year? you can run tren pretty much year round as it's much safer than many believe! *It primarily attaches to the muscle receptors not the receptors of the organs.* Also is there any disadvantages using tren enanthate over tren acetate?no, in fact, there are advantage to using the enanthate version such as less injections and less tren cough


Hi Ronnie, coulld you please elaborate on the above?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I just finished with my check up with the Doctor after the spinal surgery and he cleared me to start my new reload. The thing is, I've been bridging with 500 mg of Test, priming and doing 6 days a week of cardio. My question is 2 parts.

First, for some reason my right triceps has really lost strength and size. It's noticeable at a distance. The Doctor reassured me that after spine/nerve surgery that weakness is normal and my arm will balance out in a few months. I noticed that my right arm was weak during bench press and also went from doing 20 dips with a 10 kg plate to doing 12 with NO weight. It's only when switching to Tri kickbacks that I noticed the extent of the problem. I can only achieve full extension and perfect form with about HALF the weight!! Now I tend to believe the Doc as far as his prognosis for complete recovery, but what exercises or regime do you suggest to catch one side up to the other? Do you go with the lighter weight for one side and try to stay at good failure, 8-12 reps, then heavier on the other? It seems like in the old days, a guy would just do more sets with the weaker arm, but I know that probably won't work. What do you suggest?

Part 2 is this. I've been Blasting since July and have just finished a 6 week bridge (750 Sustonon/ 20 mg Anavar ) while recovering from surgery. Before that I was on 1 gram Test/800 mg Deca /100 mg Proviron ed. I've been running HCG at 250 iu's twice a week through out with a 3 week break during and after the surgery I plan on doing one more reload, one deload then PCT and BW. This is what I'd planned for the last 10 weeks. What do you think?

Week 1-4 1 gram Test/800 Deca/50 mg Proviron ed/80 mg Anavar ed/250 iu's HCG taw (Dropped the Proviron to 50 mg due to the fact that I lost my favorite sex asian toy... didn't think I'd need all that now :Tear: ...)
Week 5-8 1.5 grams Test/ 1000 mg Deca/50 mg Proviron ed/80 mg Anavar ed/250 HCG iu's taw.
Week 9-10 500 mg Test/50 mg Proviron ed/250 iu's HCG taw
Week 11-12 25 mg Proviron ed/500 iu's HCG taw(Proviron 1/2, HCG doubled. (Is this right?)

PCT
Week 1-8 Tamox 20 mg/ed (40 mg for the first 7 days)
Week 1-8 Tore 60 mg/ed (120 mg for the first 14 days, 100 mg for the next 7 days) 
Blood work 4 weeks later.

How do you like it? I have Aromasin and could take it while on cycle, or could take it during PCT, or both, but I've never had and ES problems (Never done 1.5 grams of Test 1 gram Deca before either). The Proviron seems to work for me while on cycle as far as a mild AI, sex etc. Should I just hold off on it unless I need it? How would you use/not use it? I've heard a lot of conflicting opinions on this.

Sorry for the size of the post, but you seem to answer very efficiently and accurately.

Thanks again...

----------


## kingcream

Hey, I was thinkin about tryin my first cycle of roids to bulk up but i really dont know much about steroids .. I was thinkin about getting this package..can anyone help me out ? What type of gains can i expect w this stuff and what can i expect after im off of it ? will my weight decrease significantly if so is it really worth it then ?.. Im currently 5'10 145lbs and tryin to get to 180 or anything higher

My diet will during the cycle be 4000+cal/day circa200g protein i try to get to this daily right now but work/school keep me busy and dont have time to make food..

Training Includes
Mon:Chest/Tri/Abs
Tue:Back/Bi
Wed:Legs/Shoulders/Abs
Thu:Chest/Tri
Fri:Back/Bi/Abs
Sat: Legs/Shoulders
Sun: Off



2 x Deca 250 (Decca 250)
2 x Trenbolone (Finaplix ) 75 (Tren Fina 75)
2 x Dianabol (D-bolic)





British Dragon Gear products *.

By clicking Add To Cart, you agree to our Disclaimer and Terms of use.


Week	Decca 250	D-bolic	Tren-Fina
1	2 caps/day	2 caps/day	2 caps/day
2	2 caps/day	2 caps/day	2 caps/day
3	3 caps/day	3 caps/day	3 caps/day
4	3 caps/day	3 caps/day	3 caps/day
5	4 caps/day	4 caps/day	4 caps/day
6	4 caps/day	4 caps/day	4 caps/day
7	1 caps/day	1 caps/day	1 caps/day
8	1 caps/day	1 caps/day	1 caps/day

This amazing cyle will put on mass fast! Use these mass bulking compounds with a good bulking diet and you'll get big. Many users report fast gains and good long term mass increase within the first 2-4 weeks. If you have a smaller frame, this is a cycle for you.

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey, I was thinkin about tryin my first cycle of roids to bulk up but i really dont know much about steroids .. I was thinkin about getting this package..can anyone help me out ? What type of gains can i expect w this stuff and what can i expect after im off of it ? will my weight decrease significantly if so is it really worth it then ?.. Im currently 5'10 145lbs and tryin to get to 180 or anything higher
> 
> My diet will during the cycle be 4000+cal/day circa200g protein i try to get to this daily right now but work/school keep me busy and dont have time to make food..
> 
> Training Includes
> Mon:Chest/Tri/Abs
> Tue:Back/Bi
> Wed:Legs/Shoulders/Abs
> Thu:Chest/Tri
> ...


This has got to be a joke... If your 5'10" and weight 145 lbs you should try some foodralone. Awesome for weight gain!!

----------


## kingcream

> This has got to be a joke... If your 5'10" and weight 145 lbs you should try some foodralone. Awesome for weight gain!!


Haha. I know man. I do eat but the most ive got up to is 158 then had a bad couple weeks was really sick and i came down to 145.. It took me a lot of work to get up to 158 then to lose that much weight in a couple weeks really gets to me.. Im tired of being the skinny guy.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> should i stay away from deca and stick with tren the whole cycle?* i would as i feel it's safer and much more effective. Deca is best used in males only to relieve joint pain imo as it can be hard on the arterial walls and libido*.
> 
> Reload test-e -500mg tren-e 300mg dbol -50mg
> deload test-e - 250mg
> reload supertest400- 800mg tren-e 400mg *(save d-bol for second 8 week reload and run it al the way through)*
> deload suoertest400- 400mg


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i am in the middle of my 20 week sts. 3rd injection, week 12, running 1g test e, 800mg deca . I listened to your recommendations about a 16 week cutter. I have the stuff coming. Should i continue the sts 20 weeker and then start a 16 week cut after a 2 week deload at the end of 20 weeks?*I WOULD IN ORDER TO GIVE YOUR BODY A BREAK*Also i found a side effect of so much juice. I can't orgasm very easily. Increasing cabergoline dose to .5mg eod upon recommendation, what do you think? *keep caber at .05 mgs twice a week and drop the deca as it's the deca delaying you sexually!*  also my testes even with the 250 i.u. Hcg 2x/wk are nowhere near full size. They stayed large on the first 8 weeks, but not anymore. Clomid seems to work wonders for bringing them back if i stop, i think even after a 16 week cycle they will come back. *YES THEY WILL* Should i continue with hcg maintenance and/or use 1500 i.u.'s eod for a week at the end?*yes and you can go to 2500*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i've always been very interested in what ronnie has to say. For a guy like me i don't know any one else personally that works out hard so i try to follow some advice from ronnie. Thanks bud.
> From what most people say on here when running test e you should run for 10-12 weeks then pct for about 4 then time on = time off before you start again. Your saying 8 week cycles with 1-2 weeks off before you start up again...do you do any pct during the 2 weeks off? *you can pct anytime you choose to do so as everyone has a preferred method of choice. During the 2 week deloads you bridge with 200-1000mgs of test depending on your level as a bodybuilder. Some run hcg at 500ius per week all the way through where as others do 2500 ius during their bridge or post cycle* thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________
> download wii games
> burn wii games


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> okay, i hit my search button function and was immediately overwhelmed by a lot of stuff with the same drug names and nothing to do with my question so i decided my situation might be (possibly) slightly unique enough to justify a consult from a guru.
> 
> Background: Once upon a time i hurt my rotar cuff right before going to work on a fishing boat in alaska. I did d-bol 10mg per day 1 wk, 20mg per day 1 wk, 10mg per day 1 wk, in order to build up the muscles around the injury and increase my rbc to (i hoped) speed healing. No real reason i chose d-bol, it was just easy to get. I gained about 15lbs then lost all gains when i came off. Felt great on it.
> 
> Fast forward 15 years. I have a small tumor on my pituitary gland. Long story short, my natural tes is low because of this. The doctor put me on testosterone micronized in cream form. 30mg a day--a pretty conservative dose from what i've read. It's worked great. My own tes was below the threshold mark for "average" before; now i'm in the top 3/4 brackett for the "average" range. After 6 months i'm as strong as i was in my late 20's, i've lost belly fat and with dino/hard gainer style workouts i'm happy enough.
> 
> But i'm just "on" the tes and will be for the long haul it seems. It occurred to me that perhaps since i'll never be "off" (unless the tumor grows so much it's removed surgically) that a cycle or two of aas per year might not be bad. Also, i'm going to be working overseas and the common consencous seems to be that a large % of contractors are juiced.
> 
> So my question is this: In your opinion, what would be a good way to approach my supplemental cycles? Should i just use my tes 30mg per day straight through and add in a second aas for 6-12 weeks before going back on the simply tes 30mg or should i go off the tes 30mg, do a 6-12 week cycle of an aas then go back and use my "stored up" tes cream in increments 30mgx3 per day day then 30mgx2 per day until i'm back at my regular 30mg per day? *the cream is weak so go off it and run some aas then go back on the cream 2-3 times per day to maintain as much gains as possible.* also i'm thinking of using the d-bol. I felt great on it, got almost immediate results but i did loose all gains and i've since heard many people stating they don't like d-bol. My goal is increased size and strength with cosmetic concerns being a distant second. *test/tren/d-bol is hard to beat for size/strength but start with test only for a first time cycle. D-bol can affect your sex drive and cause lethargicness. Test only is hard to beat. Do 750 mgs per week!* thanks for letting me bounce this off you--i appreciate it.


above

----------


## JuliusPleaser

hey ronnie....im coming up to my final DELOAD of my 20 weeker slingshot... im must say, i am very very happy with the results...contrary to what most people believe, this is really great compared to the old, come off and on equal time...

my concern is however, i do wanna recover naturally so i was thinking do to my final deload of 250 test with PROP instead of enanthate as i have been doing...thus i can get the drugs out of my system faster, and begin a 1 month PCT of aromasin and hcg ....then i will jump on another STS cycle...what do u think?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey, I was thinkin about tryin my first cycle of roids to bulk up but i really dont know much about steroids .. I was thinkin about getting this package..can anyone help me out ? What type of gains can i expect w this stuff and what can i expect after im off of it ? will my weight decrease significantly if so is it really worth it then ?.. Im currently 5'10 145lbs and tryin to get to 180 or anything higher
> 
> My diet will during the cycle be 4000+cal/day circa200g protein i try to get to this daily right now but work/school keep me busy and dont have time to make food..
> 
> Training Includes
> Mon:Chest/Tri/Abs
> Tue:Back/Bi
> Wed:Legs/Shoulders/Abs
> Thu:Chest/Tri
> ...


*You are severely over-training-hence the reason you cannot put on muscle weight. Decrease training to 3-4 days per week and make more gains naturally before considering steroids.*

----------


## sadmir

i started my first cycle of anabolic steroids when i was 16 , is that bad ?

----------


## The Titan99

> i started my first cycle of anabolic steroids when i was 16 , is that bad ?


 :Liar:  :Aajack:

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, would igf-1 be good to take to stop muscle atrophy? my entire right side has shrunk from the torn pec including my arm and even rear delt, or is it just a matter of getting blood back into those areas with light movements.
thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, sorry for all the questions but is muscle atrophy common in the tricep with pec tears? my left tricep is still big but the tricep on my injured side is really flat and almost half the size even though the tear is in the pec/bicep area. surprisingly the bicep is still big but it could be the swelling. is there anything i could do? *The nerves that are related to your pectorals share some common origins of the radial nerve which feeds the triceps. Therefore, it's probable you over stretched the nerve further up in the brachial plexus. These types of injuries take time to heal.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i started my first cycle of anabolic steroids when i was 16 , is that bad ?


yes!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, coulld you please elaborate on the above?


 I should have been more clear on this comment. Tren like deca binds more strongly to the androgen receptors than test and test converts to DHT and estrogen which has been suggested to accelerate side effects such as prostate enlargement and hair loss. I realize that tren can cause hairloss also as it is a strong androgen that binds strongly to androgen receptors in the scalp and propecia does not work from tren like it does test because tren does not convert to dht-hence testosterone is really the only drug of the two that propecia could be effective. DHT has very little effect on muscle growth yet is about 10 times as strong as test in terms of binding to the receptor sites. Deca is a milder androgen that test/tren and could be considered somewhat of a SARM (just like tren) yet deca is the hardest of the three on the arterial walls. 

SHBG levels lower test levels but tren will bind to SHBG-hence loweing it so free test levels can remain high. 
The benefits of adding tren with a test base is that you get a greater anabolic effect without adding the dht/estogen side effects while still being able to maintain a healthy libido and mood.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, would igf-1 be good to take to stop muscle atrophy? my entire right side has shrunk from the torn pec including my arm and even rear delt, or is it just a matter of getting blood back into those areas with light movements.
> thanks


Nothing is probably going to stop muscle atrophy from nerve damage but once it heals getting blood in the area will help. My legs have atrophied due to permanent nerve damage in my back (I do not feel your injury is permanent) and my legs will never be the same even though I work them very hard!

----------


## delta1111

> I should have been more clear on this comment. Tren like deca binds more strongly to the androgen receptors than test and test converts to DHT and estrogen which has been suggested to accelerate side effects such as prostate enlargement and hair loss. I realize that tren can cause hairloss also as it is a strong androgen that binds strongly to androgen receptors in the scalp and propecia does not work from tren like it does test because tren does not convert to dht-hence testosterone is really the only drug of the two that propecia could be effective. DHT has very little effect on muscle growth yet is about 10 times as strong as test in terms of binding to the receptor sites. Deca is a milder androgen that test/tren and could be considered somewhat of a SARM (just like tren) yet deca is the hardest of the three on the arterial walls. 
> 
> SHBG levels lower test levels but tren will bind to SHBG-hence loweing it so free test levels can remain high. 
> The benefits of adding tren with a test base is that you get a greater anabolic effect without adding the dht/estogen side effects while still being able to maintain a healthy libido and mood.


Many thanks for the explanation Ronnie.

----------


## delta1111

Hey Ronnie,
I have done many cycles and never really been entirely happy with the results. I have considered many factors, like training technique, diet, aas dosage, length of cycles ect.

I have come to the conclusion that my problem is, I just don't eat enough. I have always managed to get my daily protein right, but a lot of this is from powder. I know its not as good as real food but I wanted to know your thoughts on this.

I also supplement with pasturised liquid egg whites that I just mix with a bit of powder for flavour. Are these egg whites as good as real cooked food? Also please consider that I consume about 1kg of these per day, which makes up 100g of my daily protein intake. Am I wasting my money on these?

I need help in establishing that food intake is my problem, as I really don't enjoy force feeding myself.

In your opinion what is the most important factor in building mass in order of importance from the following: aas, training technique, diet?
The reason I mention training technique is because I often see people at my gym who have terrible form, yet are huge and very strong. They are also carrying bodyfat which leads me to believe they eat a lot, hence my conclusion that food, or lack of it, is my main issue.

I always use good form as I think its important for avoiding injury.

Some people really enjoy eating and some people don't. Unfortunately i'm one of those who don't. Is this my problem?

I'm gonna post this on the main forum aswell, to see what other have to say, if thats ok.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

hey ronnie, i think u missed my post on page 52, if you could guide me with ur words of wisdom i would greatly appreciate it, as i already do now with my results..thank u greatly

----------


## The Titan99

Ditto for me (post 2072) but no hurry at all Ron. We all know your busy so anytime is fine by me. This is the best advice on the web, free or not. Thanks for everything!!! :Asskiss:

----------


## Jumbo18

Hello Ronnie, I would like your opinion regarding my current cycle:

I am running
Weeks 1-8 Test enanthate 500mg/week
Weeks 1-8 deca 500mg/week
Weeks 1-8 aromasin 12.5mgEOD

I am 4 weeks in and my current stats are 210lbs, 5'10, 15% bodyfat. I want to be able to get to 10% bodyfat so I can maintain that for future cycles to minimize sideeffects from E2 related issues. In the second reload, would I be able to cut while gaining a few lbs of muscle with something like this:

Weeks 8-10 Test enanthate 250mg/week
Weeks 10-18 Test enanthate 300mg/week
Weeks 10-14 Clen 100mcg/day
Weeks 14-18 Tren 100mg/EOD

Would it be fine to do something like this, but how would you change things around? in terms of doses etc.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> I have done many cycles and never really been entirely happy with the results. I have considered many factors, like training technique, diet, aas dosage, length of cycles ect.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that my problem is, I just don't eat enough. I have always managed to get my daily protein right, but a lot of this is from powder. I know its not as good as real food but I wanted to know your thoughts on this.* Use liquid egg whites mixed with carb master yougurt (can get at krogers) for added muscle growth. Protein powder is not optimal IMO and I rarely use it now a days.*
> I also supplement with pasturised liquid egg whites that I just mix with a bit of powder for flavour. Are these egg whites as good as real cooked food?* yes* Also please consider that I consume about 1kg of these per day, which makes up 100g of my daily protein intake. Am I wasting my money on these? *absolutely not!*I need help in establishing that food intake is my problem, as I really don't enjoy force feeding myself.* neither do I but it's the only way I can make gains and I have to take in six meals per day. Peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches help me along with the egg whites.*In your opinion what is the most important factor in building mass in order of importance from the following: aas, training technique, diet? *1st is genetics, training,steroids,diet are about equal in importance as it takes all 3.* The reason I mention training technique is because I often see people at my gym who have terrible form, yet are huge and very strong. They are also carrying bodyfat which leads me to believe they eat a lot, hence my conclusion that food, or lack of it, is my main issue.* You can still get huge using poor form but most people tear their joints up in the process. You must add some bodyfat to gain muscle.* I always use good form as I think its important for avoiding injury.
> 
> Some people really enjoy eating and some people don't. Unfortunately i'm one of those who don't. Is this my problem?* yes, take something to help stimulate your appetite like b-12 and you may have to eat more junk food (like fast food you love) to put on weight and a bit less protein if you cannot stomach it.*
> I'm gonna post this on the main forum aswell, to see what other have to say, if thats ok.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie....im coming up to my final DELOAD of my 20 weeker slingshot... im must say, i am very very happy with the results...contrary to what most people believe, this is really great compared to the old, come off and on equal time...
> 
> my concern is however, i do wanna recover naturally so i was thinking do to my final deload of 250 test with PROP instead of enanthate as i have been doing...thus i can get the drugs out of my system faster, and begin a 1 month PCT of aromasin and hcg ....then i will jump on another STS cycle...what do u think? *That will be fine..I answered this question already but it must have not posted..sorry for the delay!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, i just finished with my check up with the doctor after the spinal surgery and he cleared me to start my new reload. The thing is, i've been bridging with 500 mg of test, priming and doing 6 days a week of cardio. My question is 2 parts.
> 
> First, for some reason my right triceps has really lost strength and size. It's noticeable at a distance. The doctor reassured me that after spine/nerve surgery that weakness is normal and my arm will balance out in a few months. I noticed that my right arm was weak during bench press and also went from doing 20 dips with a 10 kg plate to doing 12 with no weight. It's only when switching to tri kickbacks that i noticed the extent of the problem. I can only achieve full extension and perfect form with about half the weight!! Now i tend to believe the doc as far as his prognosis for complete recovery, but what exercises or regime do you suggest to catch one side up to the other? *your doc is right and only time will allow your right arm to catch up with your left arm. But, i would do some uni-lateral tricep pressdowns with a single handle for both arms at the end of each tricep workout to help it along the way and try using a uni-lateral shoulder press (hammer strength machine)* do you go with the lighter weight for one side and try to stay at good failure, 8-12 reps, then heavier on the other?* no, stay with 8-15 for both arms*. It seems like in the old days, a guy would just do more sets with the weaker arm, but i know that probably won't work. *no, it won't in this case. What do you suggest? You train tricep whebn you train chest, shoulders and triceps so they essentially are getting 2-3 workouts per week so there's nothing magical you can do.*part 2 is this. I've been blasting since july and have just finished a 6 week bridge (750 sustonon/ 20 mg anavar ) while recovering from surgery. Before that i was on 1 gram test/800 mg deca /100 mg proviron ed. I've been running hcg at 250 iu's twice a week through out with a 3 week break during and after the surgery i plan on doing one more reload, one deload then pct and bw. This is what i'd planned for the last 10 weeks. What do you think?* i think that's fine.*week 1-4 1 gram test/800 deca/50 mg proviron ed/80 mg anavar ed/250 iu's hcg taw (dropped the proviron to 50 mg due to the fact that i lost my favorite sex asian toy... Didn't think i'd need all that now...)
> week 5-8 1.5 grams test/ 1000 mg deca/50 mg proviron ed/80 mg anavar ed/250 hcg iu's taw.* (thats a lot of deca!)*week 9-10 500 mg test/50 mg proviron ed/250 iu's hcg taw
> week 11-12 25 mg proviron ed/500 iu's hcg taw(proviron 1/2, hcg doubled. (is this right?)i would just go ahead and run hcg at 2500 per week for two weeks beginning week 13 . 
> 
> Pct
> week 1-8 tamox 20 mg/ed (40 mg for the first 7 days)
> week 1-8 tore 60 mg/ed (120 mg for the first 14 days, 100 mg for the next 7 days) 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello ronnie, i would like your opinion regarding my current cycle:
> 
> I am running
> weeks 1-8 test enanthate 500mg/week
> weeks 1-8 deca 500mg/week
> weeks 1-8 aromasin 12.5mgeod
> 
> i am 4 weeks in and my current stats are 210lbs, 5'10, 15% bodyfat. I want to be able to get to 10% bodyfat so i can maintain that for future cycles to minimize sideeffects from e2 related issues. In the second reload, would i be able to cut while gaining a few lbs of muscle with something like this:
> 
> ...


above

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks again Ronnie. I'll implement immediately.

----------


## Yellow

Hi ron,

I have finished 30 weeks slingshot cycle (3 reloads and 3 deloads). Now, I am on last week of time OFF ((I did 10 weeks OFF (doing 1 reload and 1 deload naturally) consists of 4 weeks PCT and 6 weeks time OFF)).
After the PCT, I took OTC testosterone booster (week 5-10) until I start another 30 weeks slingshot cycle. Is that bad? Should I take a break for a while (not taking anything) before doing another cycle?

This weekend I am gonna do bloodwork before recommencing the slingshot cycle again.
Next week is gonna be my start of 30 weeks slingshot cycle.

NB: I did take HCG during my 30 weeks slingshot cycle. My PCT consisted of combo of clomid and nolva.

Many Thanks, Ron...

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron...do type2 fibers work less during high rep work sets.... of lets say 12-15..... or say type1????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

one more ron....are dips...n....close grip...necessary for tris...or best to do extensions for mass?????

----------


## wdalnaem

damn great info

----------


## wdalnaem

damn great info

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron,
> 
> i have finished 30 weeks slingshot cycle (3 reloads and 3 deloads). Now, i am on last week of time off ((i did 10 weeks off (doing 1 reload and 1 deload naturally) consists of 4 weeks pct and 6 weeks time off)).
> After the pct, i took otc testosterone booster (week 5-10) until i start another 30 weeks slingshot cycle. Is that bad? *they are not going too do you much good after using real steroids. I would leave them alone. Should* i take a break for a while (not taking anything) before doing another cycle?*i doubt the otc test boosters hurt you so it's okay to start back.*this weekend i am gonna do bloodwork before recommencing the slingshot cycle again.*good!*next week is gonna be my start of 30 weeks slingshot cycle.
> 
> Nb: I did take hcg during my 30 weeks slingshot cycle. My pct consisted of combo of clomid and nolva. *that's fine but next time you could just stick to using hcg alone given an anti-es was not used while on cycle*many thanks, ron...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bigron...do type2 fibers work less during high rep work sets.... of lets say 12-15..... or say type1????


*If I understand you correctly, the answer is no. The type-1 fibers tire out first then the type-2 fibers kick in last when doing 12-15 reps.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> one more ron....are dips...n....close grip...necessary for tris...or best to do extensions for mass?????


*Extensions and pushdowns are best given you already do shoulder presses and chest press which work the triceps hard. Dips and close grip are basically mimicking chest and shoulder presses and doing them in addition is pretty much redundant and can cause joint problems from over use.*

----------


## djdizzy

Hi Ron, what a wealth of information this thread has been. I noticed more info on the cutting diet and not on the bulking diet. It might just be common sense but I was wondering if you might go into a little more detail (sample menu like you did for the carb cycle diet Post #17 and foods to consider eating while bulking. I forget what post# but you listed sample proteins, carbs, fats and seasonings but I think this was for the cutting diet as well) Like in Post #2094 you mention : Peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches help me along with the egg whites

I think the bulk diet was meant for Post #15 but that says In Construction and Post 16 is the fat loss plan

Thanks for your time!
Dizzy

----------


## Yellow

> Originally Posted by Yellow
> 
> 
> Hi ron,
> 
> I have finished 30 weeks slingshot cycle (3 reloads and 3 deloads). Now, I am on last week of time OFF ((I did 10 weeks OFF (doing 1 reload and 1 deload naturally) consists of 4 weeks PCT and 6 weeks time OFF)).
> After the PCT, I took OTC testosterone booster (week 5-10) until I start another 30 weeks slingshot cycle. Is that bad? *they are not going too do you much good after using real steroids. I would leave them alone.*Should I take a break for a while (not taking anything) before doing another cycle?*i doubt the otc test boosters hurt you so it's okay to start back.*
> 
> This weekend I am gonna do bloodwork before recommencing the slingshot cycle again.*good!*
> ...


Many Thanks for the advice and help, ron. I would do as you said.

My bloodwork results mainly come back good. 
#Lipid panels are normal : HDL is 37mg/dl (normal lab reference > 30mg/dl), LDL is 102mg/dl (normal lab reference < 130mg/dl).
When on cycle, the HDL was only single digit and LDL was 150-ish (because I was using orals for all 3 reloads).
#My testosterone level is high : 1347ng/dl (normal lab reference 300-1200ng/dl). 
Before the 30 weeks slingshot cycle, my testosterone level was 951ng/dl (I had done about 4-5 cycles before my test level was tested at 951ng/dl).

But there are some concerns :
My liver panels are still a bit high than normal : 
-AST : 50 (normal lab reference < 35)
-ALT : 70 (normal lab reference < 45)
Do you think it's a problem?
When on cycle, they were about 150-ish and 170-ish 
(because I was using orals for all 3 reloads).

My renal panels are a bit high too :
-Creatinine is 1.2mg/dl (normal lab reference 0.9-1.2mg/dl). 
It's at the high normal borderline. Do you think it's still good?
-Blood Urea Nitrogen (BUN) is 26 (normal lab reference 7-20mg/dl).
Is that bad? Do you think my kidney can't work properly?
Should I reduce my protein intake? (I take in about 275gr of protein per day)
(I have been lifting and having high protein diet for 8 years) 

Thanks for the time, ron...

----------


## kelevra

Thanks Ronnie
The Question: Do you feel that flat dumbbell press is better for mass than flat barbell bench? And do you think decline as part of a routine at least every now and then is needed? 

I have started to develop some pain in the back side of my shoulder while doing flat bar bench. Bar incline, dumbbell incline or flat dumbbell doesn't bother it. I've always heard dumbbells are better anyway however over the years i have not been able to get away from the flat bar bench. Although I like strength, size is my main concern. It has been very hard for me to break away from measuring success from what the bench says. If you know what I mean. 
I also can't tell you how much i agree with going to failure and its strain on your body. I was having a power lifter type guy spot for me while doing 365 for a double on flat bench. I never break good form and will always have a spotter take weight that i can't move with good form. For a short story the spotter didn't take the weight when i said. He decided that i had enough to push it out and instead of taking it he continued to let me push as it was a forced type rep. I had to tell him to take the F#&@$% thing before he actually helped. Lesson learned be specific with spotters.

----------


## eyepoker

Great info Ronnie, thank you!

----------


## surfer3873

hey ronnie, im currently 80kg or 170 (i think) pounds, i have around 20% body fat maybe less, i have been doing weights on and off for about ten years. Basically i just stay in shape, however im am keen to step it up to gain alot more muscle. I have been taking protein, creatine and tribulus and recently found some things called an anabolic stack pack (natural alternative), i have just started taking these so i dont really know if they are working. Could you let me know a routine to see good results and also the beginner roid that i would be best suited to take, i think they are quite hard to get here in New Zealand but i may be able to get something, also what do you think of these natural anabolic steroid alternatives . Cheers!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, what a wealth of information this thread has been. I noticed more info on the cutting diet and not on the bulking diet. It might just be common sense but I was wondering if you might go into a little more detail (sample menu like you did for the carb cycle diet Post #17 and foods to consider eating while bulking. I forget what post# but you listed sample proteins, carbs, fats and seasonings but I think this was for the cutting diet as well) Like in Post #2094 you mention : Peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches help me along with the egg whites
> 
> I think the bulk diet was meant for Post #15 but that says In Construction and Post 16 is the fat loss plan
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> Dizzy


I am unable to copy/paste in microsoft word at the present but will get back to this question when I get it up and running.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> many thanks for the advice and help, ron. I would do as you said.
> 
> My bloodwork results mainly come back good. 
> #lipid panels are normal : Hdl is 37mg/dl (normal lab reference > 30mg/dl), ldl is 102mg/dl (normal lab reference < 130mg/dl).
> When on cycle, the hdl was only single digit and ldl was 150-ish (because i was using orals for all 3 reloads).
> #my testosterone level is high : 1347ng/dl (normal lab reference 300-1200ng/dl). 
> Before the 30 weeks slingshot cycle, my testosterone level was 951ng/dl (i had done about 4-5 cycles before my test level was tested at 951ng/dl).
> 
> But there are some concerns :
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie
> The Question: Do you feel that flat dumbbell press is better for mass than flat barbell bench?* No!* And do you think decline as part of a routine at least every now and then is needed? *Only if you do not respond well to flat bench or flat causes shoulder pain. In fact, if flat bench does not work well then drop them and replace with declines. If that is you in your avatar you appear to be someone who responds to flat bench.* I have started to develop some pain in the back side of my shoulder while doing flat bar bench. *Drop it and go to declines or flat dumbbell instead. Also work your rear rotator cuffs after back training.* Bar incline, dumbbell incline or flat dumbbell doesn't bother it. I've always heard dumbbells are better anyway however over the years i have not been able to get away from the flat bar bench. Although I like strength, size is my main concern. It has been very hard for me to break away from measuring success from what the bench says. If you know what I mean.* You are probably lifting too heavy and using subpar form.*I also can't tell you how much i agree with going to failure and its strain on your body. I was having a power lifter type guy spot for me while doing 365 for a double on flat bench. I never break good form and will always have a spotter take weight that i can't move with good form. For a short story the spotter didn't take the weight when i said. He decided that i had enough to push it out and instead of taking it he continued to let me push as it was a forced type rep. I had to tell him to take the F#&@$% thing before he actually helped. Lesson learned be specific with spotters. *Low reps to failure on flat bench can do a number on the shoulders. For bodybuilding do 6-15 reps. A poor spotter can get you hurt fast*!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, im currently 80kg or 170 (i think) pounds, i have around 20% body fat maybe less, i have been doing weights on and off for about ten years. Basically i just stay in shape, however im am keen to step it up to gain alot more muscle. I have been taking protein, creatine and tribulus *tribulus does nothing for muscle gains imo!*  and recently found some things called an anabolic stack pack (natural alternative), i have just started taking these so i dont really know if they are working. *if it was working you'd know it by now!* could you let me know a routine to see good results and also the beginner roid that i would be best suited to take, i think they are quite hard to get here in new zealand but i may be able to get something, also what do you think of these natural anabolic steroid alternatives . *Train 4 days per week (CHEST-BICEPS/LEGS/OFF/SHOULDERS-TRICEPS/BACK/OFF/OFF. DO 6-10 INTENSE WORK SETS PER BODY PART ONCE A WEEK use 500 mgs of test per week for a first time cycle and regarding natural anabolic steroids i have never seen a lot of growth from any that are still on the market today but some of the stronger pro-hormones in the past helped if taken in large enough quantities. Still yet, it's not comparable to real steroids imo* cheers!!!!


above

----------


## Cronos

Hey, can someone with experience in this department please help me out. For the past several years of lifting (longer than I can even recall), I have had a off and on recurring shoulder pain in the left shoulder. It is usually brought on by some form of pressing, usually overhead. I had someone tell me it's probably a rotator cuff, but I will describe the symptomsI for you. 
1.Pain at the back/side of the shoulder when I perform a overhead pressing motion (even without weight, and ESPECIALLY with weight) This doesn't matter if I use free weights, the smith, or any other machine.
2. Pain at the back/side of the shoulder when I rotate my arms behind my back, say while holding a broom stick in both hands.
3. The pain is most felt at the bottom to midpoint of a press, and not much at the top.
4. No pain during dips or declines, but a little during flat bench, worse still for inclines, and absolutely the worst during overhead presses.
5. The pain feels like it's "inside" the shoulder for the most part, except there is one spot on the out side. You know that bone on the top of your shoulders right between your traps and your delts, on the very top? Well if I apply pressure to that with say my hand, it hurts quite a bit. There is no other tender spot in the outside like this.

Any feedback from you guys would be greatly appreciated, as it is playing havoc with my routine and driving me nuts

----------


## Yellow

> above


My blood urea nitrogen (BUN) is 26mg/dl (normal lab reference 7-20mg/dl). 
It's a bit high. Do you think it's bad, ron?

Does the high protein diet cause it?

Yes, I do take in aprroximately 275gr of protein per day. 
But during deloads, I take in about 150gr pf protein (half amount of intake during reloads) and increase carbs...

----------


## Darius Roid

loooong article, but very good info, i will send link for all my steroids friends  :Smilie:  thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey, can someone with experience in this department please help me out. For the past several years of lifting (longer than I can even recall), I have had a off and on recurring shoulder pain in the left shoulder. It is usually brought on by some form of pressing, usually overhead. I had someone tell me it's probably a rotator cuff, but I will describe the symptomsI for you. 
> 1.Pain at the back/side of the shoulder when I perform a overhead pressing motion (even without weight, and ESPECIALLY with weight) This doesn't matter if I use free weights, the smith, or any other machine.
> 2. Pain at the back/side of the shoulder when I rotate my arms behind my back, say while holding a broom stick in both hands.
> 3. The pain is most felt at the bottom to midpoint of a press, and not much at the top.
> 4. No pain during dips or declines, but a little during flat bench, worse still for inclines, and absolutely the worst during overhead presses.
> 5. The pain feels like it's "inside" the shoulder for the most part, except there is one spot on the out side. You know that bone on the top of your shoulders right between your traps and your delts, on the very top? Well if I apply pressure to that with say my hand, it hurts quite a bit. There is no other tender spot in the outside like this.
> 
> Any feedback from you guys would be greatly appreciated, as it is playing havoc with my routine and driving me nuts


You are going to need to stop doing the exercises that are irritating your problem. Are you performing rotator cuff exercises to help build up that area? You may need to see a doctor if this pains lingers. I occasionally have the same pain and have found going lighter and doing rotator cuff exercises aids in fixing it but it can be a long road to recovery. My concern is the pain between your traps and delts. I would have that checked out to play it safe. 

Some deep tissue massage may help tremendously if you can find someone in your area. Deep tissue massage can help break up things if indeed that's what's causing your problem. If your rotator cuff was torn you would be losing strength! It could also be an inflammed bursa sac but that's usually a bit further down on the medial delt. I get that problem from time to time as well. I would say you need to stop all over head presses, flat bench and inclines and just do declines for moderate to high reps and see if it heals on it's own. Training the rear delts with isolation exercises and lat exercises could also help strengthen the area of the rear delts.

*NOTE: Lowering the bar too high on the chest or too close to the chest can cause rear shoulder pain. Also, if free weights cause pain during over head shoulder presses you need to use a hammer strength machine because it takes away some of the work from the stabilizers-hence the rotators! Allow your hands to come down to your ear lobes and no further!! The smith machine is not very good option IMO for doing overhead presses in terms of avoiding rotator cuff pain and can even make it worse due to the akward position you are in but it's a good option for doing inclines given you first tried incline dumbbell presses. Incline dumbell presses on a very low incline (same goes for barbell or smith) helps take stress from the rear shoulder and actually places more empahsis on the upper chest. A 10-15 degree incline is optimal! Give dumbbels a try.. Do not try and bring the elbows back too far or it can really torque the rear and front delts. When doing an inline press bring the bar down to the mid chest not the upper most part of the chest as this puts the shoulders in turmoil. Aso, do not keep your elbows back too far with overhead presses if you feel shoulder pain*

----------


## The Titan99

> You are going to need to stop doing the exercises that are irritating your problem. Are you performing rotator cuff exercises to help build up that area? You may need to see a doctor if this pains lingers. I occasionally have the same pain and have found going lighter and doing rotator cuff exercises aids in fixing it but it can be a long road to recovery. My concern is the pain between your traps and delts. I would have that checked out to play it safe. 
> 
> Some deep tissue massage may help tremendously if you can find someone in your area. Deep tissue massage can help break up things if indeed that's what's causing your problem. If your rotator cuff was torn you would be losing strength! It could also be an inflammed bursa sac but that's usually a bit further down on the medial delt. I get that problem from time to time as well. I would say you need to stop all over head presses, flat bench and inclines and just do declines for moderate to high reps and see if it heals on it's own. Training the rear delts with isolation exercises and lat exercises could also help strengthen the area of the rear delts.


You know, I have this same thing, only a little different. The pain is at the front point of the right shoulder. Mine is during flat bench and ESPECIALLY lifting off the rack during decline presses. If I keep my elbow in real tight, there's no problem. Or if the spotter helps me off the rack with it, I can go heavy on decline with no pain at all. Flat bench still hurts, but it's tolerable. Also, side laterals are no problem at all. What sort of things should I do to help this? Maybe that broomstick thing?

----------


## The Titan99

> You are going to need to stop doing the exercises that are irritating your problem. Are you performing rotator cuff exercises to help build up that area? You may need to see a doctor if this pains lingers. I occasionally have the same pain and have found going lighter and doing rotator cuff exercises aids in fixing it but it can be a long road to recovery. My concern is the pain between your traps and delts. I would have that checked out to play it safe. 
> 
> Some deep tissue massage may help tremendously if you can find someone in your area. Deep tissue massage can help break up things if indeed that's what's causing your problem. If your rotator cuff was torn you would be losing strength! It could also be an inflammed bursa sac but that's usually a bit further down on the medial delt. I get that problem from time to time as well. I would say you need to stop all over head presses, flat bench and inclines and just do declines for moderate to high reps and see if it heals on it's own. Training the rear delts with isolation exercises and lat exercises could also help strengthen the area of the rear delts.


You know, I have this same thing, only a little different. Mine is during flat bench and ESPECIALLY lifting off the rack during decline presses. If I keep my elbow in real tight, there's no problem. Or if the spotter helps me off the rack with it, I can go heavy on decline with no pain at all. Flat bench still hurts, but it's tolerable. Also, side laterals are no problem at all. What sort of things should I do to help this? Maybe that broomstick thing?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You know, I have this same thing, only a little different. Mine is during flat bench and ESPECIALLY lifting off the rack during decline presses. If I keep my elbow in real tight, there's no problem. Or if the spotter helps me off the rack with it, I can go heavy on decline with no pain at all. Flat bench still hurts, but it's tolerable. Also, side laterals are no problem at all. What sort of things should I do to help this? Maybe that broomstick thing?


When I find time I'll post a link showing the best exercise to strengthen this area.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my blood urea nitrogen (bun) is 26mg/dl (normal lab reference 7-20mg/dl). 
> It's a bit high. Do you think it's bad, ron?* it's not bad yet but keep a check on it to make sure kidney function is okay. Usually this comes from eating a high protein diet (which causes dehydration). Increase fluid intake and it should improve.* does the high protein diet cause it?
> 
> Yes, i do take in aprroximately 275gr of protein per day. 
> But during deloads, i take in about 150gr pf protein (half amount of intake during reloads) and increase carbs...


above

----------


## tembe

ronnie do you believe eating around 400-500g of protein each day and drinking around 1-1.5gallon of water can be harmful to the kidneys?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...best place to lower bar.... when incline pressing with bar????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*NOTE:* Lowering the bar too high on the chest or too close to the chest can cause rear shoulder pain. Also, if free weights cause pain during over head shoulder presses you need to use a hammer strength machine because it takes away some of the work from the stabilizers-hence the rotators! Allow your hands to come down to your ear lobes and no further!! The smith machine is not very good option IMO for doing overhead presses in terms of avoiding rotator cuff pain and can even make it worse due to the akward position you are in but it's a good option for doing inclines given you first tried incline dumbbell presses. Incline dumbell presses on a very low incline (same goes for barbell or smith) helps take stress from the rear shoulder and actually places more empahsis on the upper chest. A 10-15 degree incline is optimal! Give dumbbels a try.. Do not try and bring the elbows back too far or it can really torque the rear and front delts. When doing an inline press bring the bar down to the mid chest not the upper most part of the chest as this puts the shoulders in turmoil. Aso, do not keep your elbows back too far with overhead presses if you feel shoulder pain

----------


## ricky23

hi ron, just thought id update you as to how my pec injury is. its been over a month now since i found out that its a tear at the musculotendinous junction of the pec major but the waiting list for the surgery is well into the new year so i have no choice but to wait. but im back training now, just arms legs and side/rear delts. 
i thought id try getting into single digit bf during this time. im basically having carbs just twice, post workout shake and post workout meal and the rest protein fats so 500g protein 120g fats and 150g carbs, what do you think? i was thinking of adding low intensity cardio upon waking and after my last meal but that might be abit much as i remember you saying that empty stomach cardio should be left for pre contest if that. 
also what do you think the best protocol is for igf-1? dave palumbo recommends 20mcg daily to stop over saturation. 
thanks ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie do you believe eating around 400-500g of protein each day and drinking around 1-1.5gallon of water can be harmful to the kidneys?


500 is too much IMO unless you are Jay Cutler. I do not think it will hurt your kidneys unless there was a pre-existing condition with your kidneys. That much protein would kill my stomach and your body can only use so much. How much do you weigh? What is your lean body weight-minus the bodyfat?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...best place to lower bar.... when incline pressing with bar????


*About 1 inch higher than mid-chest as lowering the barbell too high on the neck brings in the front delts more and puts more strain on the rotator cuffs.*

----------


## MaxMax

Got my answer from an other thread. Thanks

----------


## sixey

hey ronnie

almost done with my first cycle, 70mg test prop ed (started at 60mg ed for the first 6-7 weeks then decided to bump it up). coming up on week 10, made great gains, almost 20lbs and no fat gained, stayed at 11% bodyfat the whole time (had it measured throughout). no sides either, i was skeptical that my gear was even real because i experienced no acne, hair loss, etc (my balls didnt even seem to shrink THAT much). however did notice a little more hair growth on my chest and delts. overall very satisfied with the cycle  :Smilie: 

i have my HCG , nolva, and aromasin on hand for PCT, i just wanted to double check on your reccomended PCT protocol. it is a combo of HCG and aromasin correct?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I wanted to share some recent pics off of FACEBOOK of my wife and I. We wish everyone the best through the holidays!

*FACEBOOK!* http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...1490649&ref=mf

----------


## Yellow

> above


Thanks for the advice, ron..
I'll do as you said.

BTW nice avatar  :Thumps Up:

----------


## The Titan99

> You know, I have this same thing, only a little different. The pain is at the front point of the right shoulder. Mine is during flat bench and ESPECIALLY lifting off the rack during decline presses. If I keep my elbow in real tight, there's no problem. Or if the spotter helps me off the rack with it, I can go heavy on decline with no pain at all. Flat bench still hurts, but it's tolerable. Also, side laterals are no problem at all. What sort of things should I do to help this? Maybe that broomstick thing?


I saw in the injury and rehab section a guy do a thing with a towel like the broomstick exercise, then gradually shorten the length of the towel. Would this be something that would help my problem? (Above) I know your busy, so no rush at all.

By the way, awesome pics of you and Kathy!!! Jeez, you two must be something else to see in person!!!!

----------


## MercuryEvo

Ok I decided to wait until soon to start this, so hopefully I can look nice for summer  :Wink:  Here is my plan. Ronnie, please critique. 
I'm 5'9" 1/2 and 188 lbs with 12%-14% BF. I can drop down to 180lbs pretty easily though and probably will do so before beginning this. 


My only questions are: 

A. Should I do traps with shoulders or do them alone on the bi's/chest day?
B. How bad is it if I drink alcohol here and there on the weekends? Lets say a few beers with friends or a few drinks, I'd keep it down to 1x a week at most? 


mon Chest/biceps + cardio
tues Legs + cardio
weds Off (maybe cardio)
thurs Shoulders/triceps + cardio
fri Back + cardio
sat Off (maybe cardio)
sun Off (maybe cardio)

Reload: (12 hard sets per body part each week, 300g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat)
Week 1 500mg Test E 
week 2 500mg Test E 
week 3 500mg Test E 
week 4 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 5 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 6 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 7 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 8 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Deload: (6 sets per body part each week and change exercises, lower weights, higher reps. 150g protein, 100g carbs, <40g fat )
week 9 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 10 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Reload: (12 hard sets per body part each week, 300g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat)
week 11 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 12 700mg Test E, HCG OFF, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 13 700mg Test E, HCG OFF, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 15 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 16 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 17 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 18 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Deload: (6 sets per body part each week and change exercises, lower weights, higher reps. 150g protein, 100g carbs, <40g fat )
week 19 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 20 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

PCT: (continue reload / deload workouts and exercises as well as diet)
week 21 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD, HCG 500iu 
week 22 Nolvadex , 40mg ED, Clomid, 70mgED
week 23 Nolvadex, 40mg ED, Clomid, 70mgED
week 24 Nolvadex, 20mg ED, Clomid, 35mgED
week 25 Nolvadex, 20mg ED, Clomid, 35mgED

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I'm currently running a test, tren , mast blend and also 120mcgs of clenbuterol ed on the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off protocol. I checked my blood pressure today which is 129/71 and my resting heart rate is 96bpm. I put the high heart rate down to the clen which does speed up the heart. What do you think? I'm 40 years old btw

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ronnie,

I've got a question reg Clenbuterol . You said (if I'm right) that you should start with one tablett a day for week 1 and 2 tabletts for week 2 and so one, till you reach 6. After week 6 do a 2 weeks break, right?
My problem is I hardly feel anything when i take less than 4 tabletts. Should I stick with the 1 tablett a week and increase thing or is there another way to take it? Many thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie
> 
> almost done with my first cycle, 70mg test prop ed (started at 60mg ed for the first 6-7 weeks then decided to bump it up). coming up on week 10, made great gains, almost 20lbs and no fat gained, stayed at 11% bodyfat the whole time (had it measured throughout). no sides either, i was skeptical that my gear was even real because i experienced no acne, hair loss, etc (my balls didnt even seem to shrink THAT much). however did notice a little more hair growth on my chest and delts. overall very satisfied with the cycle 
> 
> i have my HCG, nolva, and aromasin on hand for PCT, i just wanted to double check on your reccomended PCT protocol. it is a combo of HCG and aromasin correct?


It depends on whether or not you used anti-es during your cycle. If you used anties then by all means use aramosin along with the HCG post cycle. If no anti-es were used then anti-es are not needed but can still be used if desired since HCG does increase estrogen levels some.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok I decided to wait until soon to start this, so hopefully I can look nice for summer  Here is my plan. Ronnie, please critique. 
> I'm 5'9" 1/2 and 188 lbs with 12%-14% BF. I can drop down to 180lbs pretty easily though and probably will do so before beginning this. 
> 
> 
> My only questions are: 
> 
> A. Should I do traps with shoulders or do them alone on the bi's/chest day?* DO TRAPS AFTER CHEST/BICEPS BECAUSE HAVING SORE TRAPS THE NEXT DAY MAY HINDER YOUR BACK TRAINING!* 
> 
> B. How bad is it if I drink alcohol here and there on the weekends? Lets say a few beers with friends or a few drinks, I'd keep it down to 1x a week at most? *A few beer once a week is not so bad unless you are on orals. Just keep in mind that alchohol puts a strain on the CNS and can hurt your gains if done too often!*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> I'm currently running a test, tren, mast blend and also 120mcgs of clenbuterol ed on the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off protocol. I checked my blood pressure today which is 129/71 and my resting heart rate is 96bpm. I put the high heart rate down to the clen which does speed up the heart. What do you think? I'm 40 years old btw


*It's the clen reving up your heart beat. I would cut it back to 60 mcgs per day max in your case and see if it lowers your heart rate*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I've got a question reg Clenbuterol . You said (if I'm right) that you should start with one tablett a day for week 1 and 2 tabletts for week 2 and so one, till you reach 6. After week 6 do a 2 weeks break, right?* I would unless you are getting ready for a show then run it up ro 8 weeks if needed.*My problem is I hardly feel anything when i take less than 4 tabletts. Should I stick with the 1 tablett a week and increase thing or is there another way to take it? *You can do 4 tablets daily for 2 weeks then come off for a week before beginning the same protoco for another 2 weeks and so on.* Many thanks!


above

----------


## djdizzy

> Hi Ron, what a wealth of information this thread has been. I noticed more info on the cutting diet and not on the bulking diet. It might just be common sense but I was wondering if you might go into a little more detail (sample menu like you did for the carb cycle diet Post #17 and foods to consider eating while bulking. I forget what post# but you listed sample proteins, carbs, fats and seasonings but I think this was for the cutting diet as well) Like in Post #2094 you mention : Peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches help me along with the egg whites
> 
> I think the bulk diet was meant for Post #15 but that says In Construction and Post 16 is the fat loss plan
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> Dizzy


Hi Ron, just checking to see if you ever got your Copy/Paste thing figured out? Thanks and have a happy new year!

----------


## chrisx

Hey Ron long time no talk!

I'm about to order my gear but first wanted to run my Blasting Plan by you to make sure it looks good. Here it is let me know what I need to change if anything...

**MY 'BLASTING' PLAN**
PHASE 1
Reload: Weeks 1-8 Test 500mg
Deload: Weeks 9-10 Test 250mg, hc 500iu per week (2/250iu a week during this first deload)

PHASE 2
Reload: Weeks 11-18 Test 750mg
Deload: Weeks 19-20 Test 250mg

PCT: Weeks 21-25 (1 week after last test injection)

HCG at 500iu ED for 14days (probably for 18days just to use the whole bottle)
Nolva 20/20/20 (for first 3 weeks of pct)
Aromasin 2.5mgs a day for last 2 weeks (weeks 24 & 25 to prevent estrogen rebound when coming off of Nolva)

*IF I FEEL ANY SIGNS OF GYNO DURING CYCLE*
Wait 1-2 weeks after seeing first symptoms to see if it goes away. If not, then Aromasin at 2.5mg per day for 2 weeks then switch to .5mg eod (if possible)

WHAT YOU THINK RON AM I GOOD TO GO???

----------


## chrisx

Ron also I got the whole idea to take Aromasin in pct from Pinnacle, but he suggested taking 20-25mgs ED. Now that is a BIG difference from your recommendation of 2.5mgs everyday!

Is their something that I am missing here??

----------


## norburt

Hey ronnie first cylce test 400 and tren . only thing i can get my hands on atm. thoughts?

----------


## MercuryEvo

Ronnie, you suggested up to 1 gram for TEST during my 2nd reload. Being that this is my first cycle ever, don't you think that's a little excessive? Since I have virgin receptors, shouldn't I see pretty good gains from 500mg/700mg ??? Maybe I'll consider 800mg but I'm a little nervous about a gram.

----------


## MercuryEvo

> Hey ronnie first cylce test 400 and tren. only thing i can get my hands on atm. thoughts?


hey man, I'm no pro or anything, but you should really do alot more searching and reading on this site before asking such an open ended question in this thread. Ronnie is posting a very precise method to cycling and working out whereas your asking a very basic question. You need PCT drugs obviously as well. And I wouldn't expect Ronnie to put together the entire cycle for you based on what you can get your hands on. Scroll up to my post # 2135. It took me a long time to come up with that game plan and hours and hours of reading. Then I posted it here to be critiqued. I'd do that if I were you.

----------


## MercuryEvo

> Ron also I got the whole idea to take Aromasin in pct from Pinnacle, but he suggested taking 20-25mgs ED. Now that is a BIG difference from your recommendation of 2.5mgs everyday!
> 
> Is their something that I am missing here??


I got the 25mg ED from that guy too but after speaking to Ronnie, he suggested 12.5mg EOD. Are you sure you saw 2.5mg and not 12.5mg?

----------


## chrisx

> I got the 25mg ED from that guy too but after speaking to Ronnie, he suggested 12.5mg EOD. Are you sure you saw 2.5mg and not 12.5mg?


Ya that's what Ronnie told me to do a couple months back, and I even repeated it to him just to confirm it was 2.5mg and not 25mg. So Pinnacle recommended 25mgs, and Ronnie 2.5mg. That is one HUUGE difference!

I'm a just wait for Ronnie to confirm once more it's 2.5mg before I order my gear, as well as check out the rest of my planned cycle

----------


## chrisx

> Ronnie, you suggested up to 1 gram for TEST during my 2nd reload. Being that this is my first cycle ever, don't you think that's a little excessive? Since I have virgin receptors, shouldn't I see pretty good gains from 500mg/700mg ??? Maybe I'll consider 800mg but I'm a little nervous about a gram.


Also Mercury it will be my first cycle as well look at my planned cycle above and you should consider running something similiar if not exact. I read and asked alot of questions before deciding on the above. Ronnie recommended 500mgs of test for the first 8 weeks then to up the dosage to 750mgs for the 2nd phase. I agree with you 1000mg is a little to much for a first cycle. It might have been a miss typo bro just wait to see what Ron says about mine and go from there

----------


## ricky23

happy new year ronnie, 
could you please give me some feedback on diet and adapted routine due to pec tear? (all carbs are in pwo shake and pwo meal only)

mon- delts/arms - high reps - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
tue- quads - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
wed- delts/rear delts/arms - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
low reps
thurs-hams/calves - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
fri - delts/arms/traps - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
sat/sun off pro=500g fats=120g 
(cardio 6 times week 40mins low intensity pre workout)

thanks ronnie, also what do you think the best regimen is for igf-1? and do you think its effective for localised site growth?
thankyou

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I saw in the injury and rehab section a guy do a thing with a towel like the broomstick exercise, then gradually shorten the length of the towel. Would this be something that would help my problem? (Above) I know your busy, so no rush at all.
> 
> By the way, awesome pics of you and Kathy!!! Jeez, you two must be something else to see in person!!!!


 Thank you! 

External and especially internal rotation using a cable station will help. http://askthetrainer.com/rotator-cuff-exercises.html. Active release therapy really helps but you have to find one in your area. Go to this website and if you have someone who can apply
the proper foot pressure you can release and stretch that connective tissue causing you pain! http://www.massagetherapy.com/articl...-Rossiter-Way-

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, just checking to see if you ever got your Copy/Paste thing figured out? Thanks and have a happy new year!


I found out my new computer trial with word has expired. I'll have to go buy word before I can paste it here. Sorry but will do eventually.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron long time no talk!
> 
> I'm about to order my gear but first wanted to run my Blasting Plan by you to make sure it looks good. Here it is let me know what I need to change if anything...
> 
> **MY 'BLASTING' PLAN**
> PHASE 1
> Reload: Weeks 1-8 Test 500mg
> Deload: Weeks 9-10 Test 250mg, hc 500iu per week (2/250iu a week during this first deload)
> 
> ...


*Everything looks okay but drop aromasin dosage by half to 12.5 as 25 is too strong for most.. If you want even more size add 25 mgs of d-bol daily to first 8 week reload
and then add 50 mgs of d-bol to second 8 week reload. If you stick to test only go to 1 gram per week on second reload. If its your first cycle you can skip d-bol*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie first cylce test 400 and tren. only thing i can get my hands on atm. thoughts?


*Run test only during first 8 week reload and then add tren with the test during second 8 week reload.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=MercuryEvo;5476400]Ronnie, you suggested up to 1 gram for TEST during my 2nd reload. Being that this is my first cycle ever, don't you think that's a little excessive? Since I have virgin receptors, shouldn't I see pretty good gains from 500mg/700mg ??? Maybe I'll consider 800mg but I'm a little nervous about a gram.[/QUOTE*]Well, why don't you run 500 for first 8 week reload and make the decision on your own as to how much you will need during the second reload as everyone responds differently. If you have issues with gyno or high blood pressure stick to 750 if not you can go to 1 gram per week if desired.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ya that's what Ronnie told me to do a couple months back, and I even repeated it to him just to confirm it was 2.5mg and not 25mg. So Pinnacle recommended 25mgs, and Ronnie 2.5mg. That is one HUUGE difference!
> 
> I'm a just wait for Ronnie to confirm once more it's 2.5mg before I order my gear, as well as check out the rest of my planned cycle


25mgs was not a typo error by pinnacle. But if I said 2.5 that was a typo error.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> happy new year ronnie, 
> could you please give me some feedback on diet and adapted routine due to pec tear? (all carbs are in pwo shake and pwo meal only)
> 
> mon- delts/arms - high reps - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
> tue- quads - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
> wed- delts/rear delts/arms - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
> low reps
> thurs-hams/calves - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
> fri - delts/arms/traps - pro=500g fats=120g carbs=120g 
> sat/sun off pro=500g fats=120g *(go high carbs on saturday and decrease protein by at least half.)*(cardio 6 times week 40mins low intensity pre workout) *do cardio post workout at moderate intensity at around 4 days per week for about 20 minutes per session.*thanks ronnie, also what do you think the best regimen is for igf-1? and do you think its effective for localised site growth?*40 per day is good and no I do not buy into the theory of localized site growth unless synthol is used.*thankyou


above

----------


## chrisx

> *Everything looks okay but drop aromasin dosage by half as 2.5 is too strong for most.. If you want even more size add 25 mgs of d-bol daily to first 8 week reload
> and then add 50 mgs of d-bol to second 8 week reload. If you stick to test only go to 1 gram per week on second reload.*


Ronnie you want me to take Aromasin down to 1.5mgs during pct or if I start feeling signs of gyno??

Also it's been awhile since I've been in your thread and on these boards for that matter so has it changed that 750mgs of test in 2nd phase is not efficient enough? Because that's what you first recommended to me can you tell me why that has changed now and keep in mind this will be my first cycle.

Thanks Ron!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie you want me to take Aromasin down to 1.5mgs during pct or if I start feeling signs of gyno?? *That will be fine but use 12.5 mgs not 1.25. It comes in 25 tabs!*Also it's been awhile since I've been in your thread and on these boards for that matter so has it changed that 750mgs of test in 2nd phase is not efficient enough? *No change, I've just provided more options. I don't normally say this but some tell me that if they had known what they know now they would have hit their first cycle much harder because it's during the first cycle you gain your most. I don't normally reccommend such mostly because I do not want people to hurt their tendons from getting too strong too fast. Secondly, would be side effects.*  500Because that's what you first recommended to me can you tell me why that has changed now and keep in mind this will be my first cycle. You have an option to do more or less, that's all.* I would go with less if you want to be conservative. But 250 mgs extra per week is not enough to worry about-it's all in your head as you'll find out. It's common to over analyze things a bit during a first cycle.* Thanks Ron!


above

----------


## yaston2003

I have a question about cycling through steroids during a blast and deload period. After reading your threads, I have an idea of how it should go but still uncertain. Here is what I'm thinking will be the best, base on your principles and threads. 

week 1-8: Test Enth 500g a week, Deca 400g a week and dbol 50g ed
week 9-10 test enth 250g a week

week 11-18 test enth 600g, tren enth 300 a week and winny 50g ed
week 19-20 test enth 300gs a week

week 21-28 test enth 700g, EQ 500g and Anadrol 50g ed.

*also running Arimidex at .25g eod (prone to gyno) and adjusting my dosage as time goes on.
and then start a aggressive pct around week 31 with hcg /nova/clomid

thanks bro and thanks for the terrific and educating thread.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have a question about cycling through steroids during a blast and deload period. After reading your threads, I have an idea of how it should go but still uncertain. Here is what I'm thinking will be the best, base on your principles and threads. 
> 
> week 1-8: Test Enth 500g a week, Deca 400g a week and dbol 50g ed
> week 9-10 test enth 250g a week
> 
> week 11-18 test enth 600g, tren enth 300 a week and winny 50g ed
> week 19-20 test enth 300gs a week
> 
> week 21-28 test enth 700g, EQ 500g and Anadrol 50g ed.
> ...


*Looks good but run winstrol with deca and d-bol with tren!*

----------


## yannyboy

> *Looks good but run winstrol with deca and d-bol with tren!*


Whats the reasoning of linking the particular orals to the deca and tren Ronnie?

----------


## lowblow

Ronnie, I know that you briefly spoke of training a lagging body part, but I am curious as to whether you do extra work for your legs which have been your self admitted lagging part for obvious injury reasons? I don't have a back histtory such as you, but like alot of people, I have let my legs fall behind the rest of my body. So far after my first reload/deload they have started to respond, but would they respond better to extra exercise? The previous reload I did 8 sets for quads and 6 sets for hams per week.

----------


## Cronos

Hey, just wanted to say thanks for the input you gave me for my rotator cuff problem. I have been implementing your advice, and have laid off the gym altogether for 2 weeks. My shoulder does feel better, but there is still some pain. However, the pain is no longer at the side delt area which i previously alluded to (awesome), but is now ONLY at the rear delt area. And just like I stated about the side delt pain previously, if I now reach over with my opposite hand hand push hard and dig in a little at the rear of the shoulder, I can locate ONE sore muscle/tendon (not sure which), every time in the same location without fail. If I rub and massage this "tendon or muscle" for like 2 minutes, I can then move my arm through an overhead pressing motion with absolutely no pain. But half an hour later or so, the pain will be back if I attempt the same motion. Do you have any other thoughts??? Thank you very much.

P.S. You actually know who I am quite well on this forum. I've been communicating with you for quite some time under another user name. I will PM you with the details

----------


## jla1986

Great post.

----------


## yaston2003

> *Looks good but run winstrol with deca and d-bol with tren!*


Money!! Thanks again ronnie for your input and awesome thread.
btw, looking beastly in your avatar pic!

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, I am following the 3 days a week workout M,W,F. Is there any reason I shouldn't switch up Wed (shoulders and arms) and Friday (legs)? I just prefer legs earlier in the week if possible.

Also how does one do a uni-lateral inverted preacher curl?

Thanks!
Dizzy

----------


## MR.miogi

can anybody help my.....
its going to be my first cycle, i want to know if stacking Tren /EQ/Test is a good idea.
i plan on a half CC of the TREN 250mg/ml per week, a half CC of the 250mg/ml EQ per week, and a CC of "TESTO VET"
im i good with that?

----------


## Bulkn

^ that's a terrible idea! How about do some research and learn..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Whats the reasoning of linking the particular orals to the deca and tren Ronnie?


deca helps keep the joints lubed when running winstrol which has a drying out effect. Tren and d-bol is a good combo for growth when test is added.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, I am following the 3 days a week workout M,W,F. Is there any reason I shouldn't switch up Wed (shoulders and arms) and Friday (legs)? I just prefer legs earlier in the week if possible.* You can split it however you like so go ahead and do legs earlier in the week!*Also how does one do a uni-lateral inverted preacher curl? *http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oG7pRv6y.../ai_n16598131/* Thanks!
> Dizzy


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I know that you briefly spoke of training a lagging body part, but I am curious as to whether you do extra work for your legs which have been your self admitted lagging part for obvious injury reasons? I don't have a back histtory such as you, but like alot of people, I have let my legs fall behind the rest of my body. So far after my first reload/deload they have started to respond, but would they respond better to extra exercise? The previous reload I did 8 sets for quads and 6 sets for hams per week.


In all honestly, I doubt doing much if anymore is going to make you bigger because you'll run the rick of overtraining the CNS and the joints. *Since your legs are starting to respond stay with what's working and allow them the needed time to catch up. Intensity using as much weight possible with great form is the key for all body parts. It's pretty much genetics past that point. I doubt going up to 12 sets is going to make a noticebale difference. If fact, if you do decide to increase your quads sets to 12 at one point, you'll need to do hams on a separate day as trying to do it all in one session will cause over-training IMO.*

----------


## Sayian

Hi big ronnie I'm new in here first I want to happy new year man and all the best for u and the rest of the family. 
Man I tried some deca and sus before but didn't get any size, I took about 1000 sus and 800 deca for 5 weeks never tried nothing else didnt get not even 1 stone man was training 6 days a week for about 1.5 hour a day. But don't know if that staff was good or not. 
Now I'm thinking on doin the same amount for 8 weeks like u said, what should I take on week 9,10. And how long do I need to wait to reload again?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

how can i warm up knees ??? leg ext out due to patelllar tendonitus!!!

----------


## vk2

Wow, very informative read for sure ! Three thumbs way up !

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I'm ending the fifth week of my 8 week reload (3rd one) and every injury I've had you've sorted out for me perfectly. Just this week I've started to have to drop weight on squats due to hip joint pain. It doesn't hurt until I've come 95% up to the standing position, then when I bring my hips that last little bit forward I get a real bad aching pain in the front of both my hip joints. It makes me drop weight and it makes me stop short of quad/glute failure (which is angering as hell!!) I've noticed this same thing in both my previous reloads in about week 6-8. During delaods it seems to sort it's self out. I'm taking a boatload of Deca during this reload along with mega doses of fish oil and Glucosamine. Is there any excercise or magic trick that you usually know to help with this. By the way my biceps tendon, elbow joint pain and shoulder are all back 100% thanks to you!!! YOUR THE MAN!!!

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I'm in my 4th reload and using blend of Mast, Tren & Test, around 500mg of each per week. I was wanting to add some d-bol and was wondering what dosage you would recommend and for how long? By the way, is D-bol, Dianabol and Anabol the same thing?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey, just wanted to say thanks for the input you gave me for my rotator cuff problem. I have been implementing your advice, and have laid off the gym altogether for 2 weeks. My shoulder does feel better, but there is still some pain. However, the pain is no longer at the side delt area which i previously alluded to (awesome), but is now ONLY at the rear delt area. And just like I stated about the side delt pain previously, if I now reach over with my opposite hand hand push hard and dig in a little at the rear of the shoulder, I can locate ONE sore muscle/tendon (not sure which), every time in the same location without fail. If I rub and massage this "tendon or muscle" for like 2 minutes, I can then move my arm through an overhead pressing motion with absolutely no pain. But half an hour later or so, the pain will be back if I attempt the same motion. Do you have any other thoughts??? Thank you very much.
> 
> P.S. You actually know who I am quite well on this forum. I've been communicating with you for quite some time under another user name. I will PM you with the details


You need to peform a 90 degree external rotation exercise using a cable station where your elbow is up at near 90 degree angle and you pull your hand back and over top at 90 degrees. This works the posterior side of the rotator cuff very well.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi big ronnie I'm new in here first I want to happy new year man and all the best for u and the rest of the family. 
> Man I tried some deca and sus before but didn't get any size, I took about 1000 sus and 800 deca for 5 weeks never tried nothing else didnt get not even 1 stone man was training 6 days a week for about 1.5 hour a day. But don't know if that staff was good or not. 
> Now I'm thinking on doin the same amount for 8 weeks like u said, what should I take on week 9,10. And how long do I need to wait to reload again?


*First decrease training days to 4. TAKE ONLY 250 MGS OF TEST DURING 2 WEEK DELOADS THEN GO RIGHT BACK INTO 2ND 8 WEEK RELOAD. I think your gear was fake because you should have at least gained some water weight.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how can i warm up knees ??? leg ext out due to patelllar tendonitus!!!


*Start your leg workout doing leg curls first as this warms up the knee without irritating it like leg extensions can for some people!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I'm ending the fifth week of my 8 week reload (3rd one) and every injury I've had you've sorted out for me perfectly. Just this week I've started to have to drop weight on squats due to hip joint pain. It doesn't hurt until I've come 95% up to the standing position, then when I bring my hips that last little bit forward I get a real bad aching pain in the front of both my hip joints. It makes me drop weight and it makes me stop short of quad/glute failure (which is angering as hell!!) I've noticed this same thing in both my previous reloads in about week 6-8. During delaods it seems to sort it's self out. I'm taking a boatload of Deca during this reload along with mega doses of fish oil and Glucosamine. Is there any excercise or magic trick that you usually know to help with this. By the way my biceps tendon, elbow joint pain and shoulder are all back 100% thanks to you!!! YOUR THE MAN!!!


 *Glad to hear you are doing better! You'll need to put squats at the very end of your quad workout and go lighter. If that does not work use the smith machine to do squats still at the end of your workout using lighter weights.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> i'm in my 4th reload and using blend of mast, tren & test, around 500mg of each per week. I was wanting to add some d-bol and was wondering what dosage you would recommend and for how long?* i would run 50 mgs daily and if you start getting too many side effects back it down to 25. Only the very advanced should try upwards of 100 per day.* by the way, is d-bol, dianabol and anabol the same thing? *yes!*


above

----------


## chrisx

Ron my goals have changed. I no longer want to put on mass, more like lean mass since I have now gotten into mma. Really just want to put on a good 10pds.

So I'm sure a full 20wk blast will be to long. What do you recommend I run and for how long? I was thinking maybe a 10 week cycle with test and Anavar ?

----------


## bananabate

Hi Ronny,I have a really simple question and its towards your statement that cycles should be run to no more than 8 weeks-How about if Im cutting with Primo and Var? You think 8 weeks would be enough for Primo to show its whole potential? many thanks

----------


## bananabate

ohhhhh never mind...just red a bunch of other replies and answered myself!  :Big Grin:  I cant wait to try this system,starting next month ill do 3 reloads and 2 deloads just to see how it works for me,already got the cycles planned in my head. Thank u so much for all the info!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron my goals have changed. I no longer want to put on mass, more like lean mass since I have now gotten into mma. Really just want to put on a good 10pds.
> 
> So I'm sure a full 20wk blast will be to long. What do you recommend I run and for how long? I was thinking maybe a 10 week cycle with test and Anavar?


*No, it's just the opposite! If you want to put on 10 lbs of lean muscle you'll probably need more than 20 weeks of blasting unless you are a newbie to steroids. It take a long time to put on 10 lbs of lean muscle. Much of what you see on the scales is water weight with steroids. Test and Var could work but diet is most important factor in staying lean!*

----------


## yaston2003

hey bro what do you think of this for my 8 week blast routine. Its gonna be a 6 day per week training each muscle group twice with 3 exercises.

Day 1: Chest/Hams/Lat Thickness

Chest:
incline bench press- 5 sets

Lat Thickness:
deadlifts- 2 sets
close grip rows- 5 sets

Hams:
lying leg curls- 5 sets


Day 2: Quads/Lat Width/Abs/Traps

Quads: 
barbell squats: 5 sets

Lat width:
medium grip pull-ups- 5 sets

Traps:
barbell shrugs- 5 sets

Abs

Day 3: Shoulders/Arms

Shoulders:
dumbbell shoulder press- 5 sets

Triceps:
Skull Crushers- 5 sets

Biceps:
Seated incline dumbbell curls- 5 sets

Day 4: OFF

Day 5: Chest/Lad thickness/Hams

Chest
Flat bench press- 4 sets
Flat flies- 4 sets

Lat Thickness:
under hand rows to lower stomach- 3 sets
Bent over rows medium grip- 3 sets

Hams: 
Seated leg curls- 3 sets
still legged dead-lifts- 3 sets

Day 6: Quads/Lat Width/Abs/Traps

Quads:
Leg Extension- 3 sets
Lunges using smith machines-3 sets

Lat Width:
Wide grip pull-ups-3 sets
Close grip pull-ups palms facing eachother- 3 sets

Abs

Traps: 
dumbell shrugs- 3 sets
behind the neck barbell shrugs- 3 sets

Day 7: Shoulders/Arms

Shoulders:
One-arm lateral raises-3 sets
Up-rights row- 3 sets
Reverse flies-3 sets

Triceps:
Close grip bench press- 3 sets
pulley pushdowns- 3 set

Biceps: 
Preacher curls- 3 sets
seated hammer curls- 3 sets

Day 8 off and the repeat

Note: Even though I did not include warm up sets, prep sets and # of reps I will be following the guidelines of the slingshot Training system (prep set, heavy set, 8-10 reps range, etc). I just want to know if this is a good split. I dislike grouping all of my back and chest into one day and doing all legs one day, I get burn out from doing that. So I made up this split and wanted to see your opinion on it and any changes that you recommend. 
Also I will be running a cycle consisting of test,tren ,deca , winny, dbol , and anadrol using the 8 weeks on and 2 week bridge concept that ronnie recommeds . I already got feedback from ronnie on my cycle in the Youll want to read this thread.

thanks

----------


## yannyboy

Ronnie, I've just got hold of 3 Paul Borresen books. He recommends very high doses of AAS's but only for about 28 days. Do you think this style of cycling could work?

----------


## lepooj

Amazing post, I just started reading about roids and its very interesting.

Regards,
Dan

----------


## The Titan99

Here's a quick question. I have been watching some video of various pro BB training and I consistently see them not going for full lock out on bench over head press etc. Hell, Ronnie Coleman seems to only bench press halfway up. What do you think about this technique? I always go for max extension. Why would they do it like this and do you recommend it for me? Thanks Ron.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, ive been reading up on peoples views on receptor saturation but i think its a myth, do you think that cortisol and the body trying to reach homoeostasis is the main factor behind growth slowing from aas? i know alot of people blast and cruise, sometimes cruising for 6-8 weeks but if receptor saturation doesnt occur then wouldnt 2 weeks deloading be enough before another reload? if you dont mind me asking is this what you do also? i was planning to contiuously reload-deload throughout the year but my pec tear forced me not to. i can train now so my plan was 1200mg test 750mg tren then deload with 300mg test and hcg contiunously. but my question is at what point do you think i would have to up doses or introduce a different compound, and is that due to the body adapting to doses? also ive been taking your advice and switched to 20 mins moderate intensity cardio from 40 mins low intensity and its worked much better. ive always read that low intensity would dip into fat stores on low carbs but i find moderate intensity much better. thanks

----------


## celticgreen1973

Wow, Great Article! I have a lot to learn.

----------


## energizer bunny

Excellent thread Ronnie, im wanting to do a low dose cycle as this is only my second time using, and the last time was 5 years ago.......

Week 1-8 Test e 250mg per week
Week 9-10 Test e 125 mg per week
Week 11-18 Test e 250mg per week and Tren e 160mg per week
Week 19-20 Test e 125mg per week and Tren e 80mg per week

PCT Hcg , Clomid and Nolva........

Is this cyle weak/useless? or will i see decent gains?

thanks for your time mate.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Our new system has not allowed me to post for some time now. I could sign in but it would not allow me to make any post. I got in touch with Narkissos and he contacted administration. I am back!

----------


## riyaz

Hi! Can any body say that how many ANABOLICS tabl a day.......?

----------


## The Titan99

Welcome back Ron! Thank God for Nark!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronny,i have a really simple question and its towards your statement that cycles should be run to no more than 8 weeks-how about if im cutting with primo and var? You think 8 weeks would be enough for primo to show its whole potential? No i do not! *when cutting you stay on for as long as it takes. No delaoding!* many thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey bro what do you think of this for my 8 week blast routine. Its gonna be a 6 day per week training each muscle group twice with 3 exercises.
> 
> Day 1: Chest/Hams/Lat Thickness
> 
> Chest:
> incline bench press- 5 sets
> 
> Lat Thickness:
> deadlifts- 2 sets
> ...


*Your training split looks pretty good given you can get enough rest to recover.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I've just got hold of 3 Paul Borresen books. He recommends very high doses of AAS's but only for about 28 days. Do you think this style of cycling could work? A lot of things work to some degree but that does not mean they are safe or the most effective. *I feel this type of cycling causes more side effects and causes more joint/tendon problems. Come to think of it, Paul died at an early age..hint..hint..Also, short 4 week cycles do not allow the body to adapt which means you lose it much faster when going off cycle. My experiences have shown that you gain more water weight than muscle weight with short high dosed and that there are no short cuts!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Here's a quick question. I have been watching some video of various pro BB training and I consistently see them not going for full lock out on bench over head press etc. Hell, Ronnie Coleman seems to only bench press halfway up. What do you think about this technique?* I think they are so strong that they feel the need to not lock out in order to put less strain on their tendons.*  I always go for max extension. Why would they do it like this and do you recommend it for me? I would give it a try if you have joint/tendon issues and if it really helps then you can train that way! *The lockout is basically palcing more emphasis on the triceps so you can still get a good shoulder/chest workout by not locking out.* Thanks Ron.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, ive been reading up on peoples views on receptor saturation but i think its a myth, do you think that cortisol and the body trying to reach homoeostasis is the main factor behind growth slowing from aas?* i believe rising cortisol levels is probably the main culprit. Because if you think about it, when we fail to control cortisol levels by eating the proper diet and not over-training, we can take a ton of anabolic steroids and still lose muscle and strength! Also of utter importance is myostain levels! Having high blood myostatin levels will certainly prevent a person from being able to reach their genetic potential, or even get big for that matter-hence the need to do your best to keep myostain levels suppressed. Obviously, genetics play a large role in myostatin levels but after around 8 week of being on anabolics myostatin levels rise.* know alot of people blast and cruise, sometimes cruising for 6-8 weeks but if receptor saturation doesnt occur then wouldnt 2 weeks deloading be enough before another reload? * 2 weeks is about as good as it gets.* if you dont mind me asking is this what you do also? I was planning to contiuously reload-deload throughout the year but my pec tear forced me not to. I can train now so my plan was 1200mg test 750mg tren then deload with 300mg test and hcg contiunously. But my question is at what point do you think i would have to up doses or introduce a different compound, *it'as best to up dosage during 2nd - 8 week reloads and further increase calories in order to deter homeostasis as much as possible.* and is that due to the body adapting to doses? Also ive been taking your advice and switched to 20 mins moderate intensity cardio from 40 mins low intensity and its worked much better.* great!* ive always read that low intensity would dip into fat stores on low carbs but i find moderate intensity much better. *yes, it is!* thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> excellent thread ronnie, im wanting to do a low dose cycle as this is only my second time using, and the last time was 5 years ago.......
> 
> Week 1-8 test e 250mg per week
> week 9-10 test e 125 mg per week
> week 11-18 test e 250mg per week and tren e 160mg per week
> week 19-20 test e 125mg per week and tren e 80mg per week
> 
> pct hcg , clomid and nolva........
> 
> Is this cyle weak/useless? Or will i see decent gains? *this cycle is usless as it would only be enough test to provide what an endocrinologist would prescibe for hrt( hormone replacement therapy). If you are that afraid of testosterone then don't do it is my advice!*thanks for your time mate.


above

----------


## energizer bunny

Thank you for the reply Ronnie, much appreciated.....I am not afraid of testosterone lol, i just thought that starting as low as possible would be the best way, as i plan to be using on and off for a good few years now..........ok how does this sound

weeks 1-8 test e 500mg
weeks 9-10 test e 250mg
weeks 11-18 test e 500mg per week and winstrol 50mg/a day
weeks 19-20 test e 250mg
pct, nolva and clomid...

thanks for your time.

----------


## yaston2003

Thanks again ronnie for the input. Very much appreciate the fact that you took the time to read my post and provided feedback! Thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thank you for the reply ronnie, much appreciated.....i am not afraid of testosterone lol, i just thought that starting as low as possible would be the best way, as i plan to be using on and off for a good few years now..........ok how does this sound* much better and i would be cautious with running winstrol 8 weeks if you have joint/tendon problems as it dries them out! Also, you need hcg first and foremost for the most effective pct!* weeks 1-8 test e 500mg
> weeks 9-10 test e 250mg
> weeks 11-18 test e 500mg per week and winstrol 50mg/a day
> weeks 19-20 test e 250mg
> pct, nolva and clomid...
> 
> Thanks for your time.


above

----------


## Marvin

Gday Ronnie just been reading thru this thread and i hope you will be able to help me out. I am looking at starting a cycle with Tren Ethanate now i have never used anything at all before so its all new to me, i have a guy that will be helping me out but i was after another opinion. I am currently a little over weight but am exercisng and losing it all quickly my mate has informed me that Tren Ethanate would be the best for me as i want to bulk up as well as shed that little extra fat. Would you recomend Tren Ethanate as a beginner? any help much appreciated.
Marvin

----------


## Tuskut

Hi Ronnie!

Thanks for a great thread and Your advices to us.

Can I apply Your methods with plain orals? I know they are thought to be somewhat liver toxic but they are the only ones available atm.

I have 100 pcs 50mg Oxys and 250 pcs of 10mgs Winstrols, and can get more...

Im thinking about**:

8 weeks 50mgs Oxy ed, 20 mgs Win ed
2 weeks 25mgs Oxy ed
8 weeks 50mgs Oxy ed 30 mgs Win ed
Then PCT.

What is Your opinion on this?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## BJJ

Ciao Ronnie, what do you think about my 4th cycle?
Grazie

*FRONTLOAD* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
Week 1 *Testosterone Sustanon * 540 mg* [UG] [Morning] (ttl 540 mg) {Arachis Oil} [m/th]
Week 1 *Somatropin 24 iu ed* [UG] [Early Morning/Morning/Afternoon, 7/7] (ttl 168 iu)
Week 1 *L-Thyroxine 150 mcg ed* [PG] [Early Morning] (ttl 700 mcg)

*BULK 1* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
Week 2-9 *Testosterone Propionate 100 mg ed* [UG] [Morning] (ttl 5600 mg) {Arachis Oil}
Week 2-9 *Drostanolone Propionate 100 mg eod* [UG] [Morning] (ttl 3200 mg) {Arachis Oil} [m/w/f/su]
Week 2-9 *Boldenone Undecylenate 600 mg ew* [UG] [Morning] (ttl 4800 mg) {Arachis Oil} [m/th]
Week 2-9 *Exemestane 12.5 mg e3.5d* [UG] [Evening] (ttl 200 mg) [m/th]
Week 2-9 *Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 250 iu e3.5d* [PG] [Evening] (ttl 4000 iu) [m/th]

*BRIDGE* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
Week 10-13 *Testosterone Sustanon 270 mg ew* [Morning] (ttl 1080 mg)
Week 10-13 *Boldenone Undecylenate 500 mg ew* [Morning] (ttl 2000 mg)
Week 10-13 *Mesterolone 50 mg ed* [PG] [Morning] (ttl 1400 mg)
Week 10-13 *Somatropin 4 iu ed* [Early Morning, 7/7] (ttl 112 iu)
Week 10-13 *L-Thyroxine 100 mcg ed* [Early Morning] (ttl 2800 mcg)

*BULK 2* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
Week 14-17 *Boldenone Undecylenate 800 mg ew* [Morning] (ttl 3200 mg)
Week 14-19 *Testosterone Propionate 150 mg ed* [Morning] (ttl 6300 mg)
Week 14-19 *Mesterolone 100 mg ed* [Morning] (ttl 4200 mg)
Week 14-19 *Exemestane 12.5 mg e3.5d* [Evening] (ttl 150 mg)
Week 14-19 *Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 1500 iu 1stw - 250 iu e3.5d* [Evening] (ttl 4000 iu)
Week 19 *Somatropin 4 iu ed* [Early Morning, 7/7] (ttl 28 iu)
Week 19 *L-Thyroxine 100 mcg ed* [Early Morning] (ttl 70 mcg)

*PCT* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
Week 20-23 *Clomiphene Citrate 150/100/50/50 mg ed* [PG] [Morning] (ttl 2450 mg)
Week 20-25 *Tamoxifen Citrate 40/20/20/20/20/20 mg ed* [PG] [Morning] (ttl 980 mg)
Week 20-26 *Somatropin 4 iu ed* [Early Morning, 7/7] (ttl 196 iu)
Week 20-26 *L-Thyroxine 100 mcg ed* [Early Morning] (ttl 4900 mcg)
Week 27 *Human Menopausal Gonadotropin 75 mg eod* [PG] [Evening] (ttl 225 mg) [m/w/f]
Week 27 *Exemestane 12.5 mg eod* [Evening] (ttl 37.5 mg) [m/w/f]
Week 28 *Glutathione 600 mg ed* [PG] [Evening] (ttl 4.200 mg)

*** 270 mg of Testosterone Blend contain:
1. Testosterone Acetate (20 mg)
2. Testosterone Propionate (30 mg)
3. Testosterone Phenylpropionate (60 mg)
4. Testosterone Isocaproate (60 mg)
5. Testosterone Decanoate (100 mg)

*1st* *Cycle*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234_
*2nd* *Cycle*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=424412_
*3rd* *Cycle*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...NPP-EQ-DBOL%29_

*Results*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...es-%28DEXAs%29_

----------


## Old_usmcgrunt

Ronnie, between of my work (which requires a lot of traveling), family and other activities, I'm looking to REALLY simplify my gear use. So, my question based on your sling shot technique is:
-8 weeks "ON" of Test E (500/week for start then gradually increasing and maxing at say 750/week toward last couple of weeks)
-2 weeks "OFF" everything (no PCT), except maybe HCG 

---Repeat the above indefinetely?---

How does this cycle sound Ronnie!

I'm 49 y/o and have been doing 12 week cycles of Test E and EQ for last couple of cycles (including dex 0.5/ED about 1/2 way through cycle) with PCT plus 12 weeks time off. VERY tired of the yo-yoing myself!

----------


## SirLiftALOT

Is HCG truly nescesary Ron ? Ive read so many conflicting articles . Ive done two simple cycles and recovered fine with Torem . Whats your input on this ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> gday ronnie just been reading thru this thread and i hope you will be able to help me out. I am looking at starting a cycle with tren ethanate now i have never used anything at all before so its all new to me, i have a guy that will be helping me out but i was after another opinion. I am currently a little over weight but am exercisng and losing it all quickly my mate has informed me that tren ethanate would be the best for me as i want to bulk up as well as shed that little extra fat. Would you recomend tren ethanate as a beginner? *i do not recommend tren-e for a beginner. Stick to test-e and you'll do fine. Diet has more to do with fat loss that specific steroids*!any help much appreciated.
> Marvin


above

----------


## The Titan99

> Ciao Ronnie, what do you think about my 4th cycle?
> Grazie
> 
> *FRONTLOAD* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
> Week 1 *Testosterone Sustanon * 540 mg* [UG] [Morning] (ttl 540 mg) {Arachis Oil} [m/th]
> Week 1 *Somatropin 24 iu ed* [UG] [Early Morning/Morning/Afternoon, 7/7] (ttl 168 iu)
> Week 1 *L-Thyroxine 150 mcg ed* [PG] [Early Morning] (ttl 700 mcg)
> 
> *BULK 1* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
> ...


Sorry to get off topic, but you have the most detailed and thoughtful cycles I've every seen. Right on Bro!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie!
> 
> Thanks for a great thread and Your advices to us.
> 
> Can I apply Your methods with plain orals? I know they are thought to be somewhat liver toxic but they are the only ones available atm.
> 
> I have 100 pcs 50mg Oxys and 250 pcs of 10mgs Winstrols, and can get more...
> 
> Im thinking about**:
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ciao Ronnie, what do you think about my 4th cycle?
> Grazie
> 
> *FRONTLOAD* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
> Week 1 *Testosterone Sustanon * 540 mg* [UG] [Morning] (ttl 540 mg) {Arachis Oil} [m/th]
> Week 1 *Somatropin 24 iu ed* [UG] [Early Morning/Morning/Afternoon, 7/7] (ttl 168 iu)
> Week 1 *L-Thyroxine 150 mcg ed* [PG] [Early Morning] (ttl 700 mcg)
> 
> *BULK 1* (??/??/2011 - ??/??/2011)
> ...


[B]You have made nice progress during your first 3 reloads so I think your 4th reload looks good. GREAT WORK BY THE WAY![/B]

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, between of my work (which requires a lot of traveling), family and other activities, I'm looking to REALLY simplify my gear use. So, my question based on your sling shot technique is:
> -8 weeks "ON" of Test E (500/week for start then gradually increasing and maxing at say 750/week toward last couple of weeks)
> -2 weeks "OFF" everything (no PCT), except maybe HCG 
> 
> ---Repeat the above indefinetely?---
> 
> How does this cycle sound Ronnie! *This cycle is not good for avoiding the yo-yo effect. You want to start out with 750 mgs of test from the3 beginning and drop down to 250 during the 2 week deload not go off and do pct. During second 8 week reload increase test and or add in another compound. 20 weeks cycles are best IMO before PCT. At you age I would never go off for pct but rather do HRT during down times.*I'm 49 y/o and have been doing 12 week cycles of Test E and EQ for last couple of cycles (including dex 0.5/ED about 1/2 way through cycle) with PCT plus 12 weeks time off. VERY tired of the yo-yoing myself!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Is HCG truly nescesary Ron ? Ive read so many conflicting articles . Ive done two simple cycles and recovered fine with Torem . Whats your input on this ?


*HCG is best but not neccesary if you can recovery without it.*

----------


## BJJ

thank you

----------


## Crazyltn187

Hey hows it going? I was thinking of jumping on my first cycle and was wondering if you could lend some of your expert advice :P

I was originally going to jump on a 12 week straight cycle but after reading your post you've convinced me to deload after the 8th week. I wanted to know if you think it would be a good idea to just go on for 8 weeks, deload, and then when i start back again just stay on prop but increase the dosages to about 1-1.5 mil every second day for 4 weeks? (I dont want to be on a cycle for 20 weeks so maybe jumping on for 4 weeks after deloading is enough?)

For my cycle i wanted to take Test E or Sus250 (which one would you recommended?), Prop and maybe Deca .
I was going to start of with Test E/Sus250 with 2 mils a week (Monday and Thursdays) and to kickstart it i wanted to take a bit of Prop in between somewhere in the first couple of weeks...

Ive read so many conflicting articles that i wanted to see what you would advise me to do considering the steroids i can get (Deca, Sus/Test E, and Prop). 

Im not too sure as to how much deca i should take though every week?

Would something like this be good?
Week 1-2 - Prop? Sus250/Test E (2 mils a week, ie. aprox 500mg)
2-8 - Sus250/Test E (1 mil x 2 - Monday and Thursday, ie. aprox 500mg all up)
8-10 - Deload - .5 mil (Mondays and Thursday)
10-14 - Prop - 1-1.5 mil every second day
14-? PCT?

I know its a bit all over the place but i was hoping you could help me fill the gaps and just give me some advice on what you think would work best... I dont want to get too big but also want to get leaner towards the end of my cycle


Edit: im currently 23 years old, been training for about 5 years now on and off, and i weigh about 75kg (have no clue how tall i am but i think im about 175cm

----------


## Tuskut

Thanks m8 for the reply. 

The gear is not anavar though, its oxymetholone that should convert to testo or similar hence at my last set i got the morning erections back :Wink: 

The sexual drive is not important as Im married so...

The main things I am worried about are blood pressure and liver with orals w/ as long set as this.

Also Im thinking about taking 100mgs of oxy ed after the 2 weeks pause for the remaining 8 weeks.

What is Your opionion about that? 

If I have understanded correctly; neither oxy or statzonol converts to estrogen so easily. At my last cycle my balls shrinked to peanuts so is there any way to prevent this besides drugs that are not available atm? No gyno at the last set so that is not an issue.

Thanks man for your time!

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I'm on a cycle of Test, Mast, Tren blend and suffering from really bad joint pain in the inside of my elbows, right at the top of my inner forearms. This makes workouts difficult, particularly heavy bicep curls, hammer curls and reverse curls even with low weight are actually quite painfull.
I have decided i'm gonna add some Deca in the mix to see if this eleviates the pain. I need some advise on how much to use per week and how long it should take to see results. I know that deca is slow acting in terms of building strength and mass (up to 6 weeks to see results) but i'm talking about joint pain eleviation. Would I need to wait the same amount of time to see results? Also, where would be the best place to inject in my case? Considering that the problem is in my arms, I would have thought, the best place to inject would be in my delts, bi's or tri's, as it's closer to the problem area, rather than my quads or glutes for example. Is my chain of thought correct?
Thanks.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
Just wanted to say that today is the last day of my 3rd reload in a row and the results have been nothing short of astounding. People that know me keep coming up and asking me about what my new method is and I refer them right here. Last night I did legs and am making massive gains in strength, size, weight and reps right through to the end. I know you heard this before, but it feels like I could just keep on reloading. I've read posts to this affect and I won't make you tell me what I know you think already. I will deload as prescribed in your system, then start PCT and a new reload and really kick some ass!! Thanks a lot for all your advise!! Your the MAN!!!

----------


## yaston2003

Quick question, for maximum chest development: when doing flat/incline/decline bench press, do you recommend keeping your elbows flared out(during the whole movement), shoulder blades pinch, a slight arc in the back and bring the bar below your nipple/upper abs? I have read many different views regarding this technique, I want to know what the best way for the slingshot training routine . thanks

----------


## Zenith

I should first start by saying this was the most informative and well-written text on bodybuilding protocol of all the online information I've seen.

So here's my questions:
I'm about to complete my first ever cycle (D-bol, Sustanon , Deca , along w/clomid 50mg/day and anastrozole 1/2mg/day on cycle). Eight week cycle. I'm 34. 6'0. 170+lbs. 1 year in the gym of truly working out. 

I intend to deload for the next two weeks. I was using (at most) 1000mg of sustanon and 6 to 8 ML of deca each week while on cycle (I realize this is high but I wasn't getting the results with the lower dosages for the first 4 weeks I tried).

I have discontinued d-bol (at least for the next 8 weeks). 

Should I deload at 250-500mg per week of sustanon and just about 75-100mg per week of deca?

I intend to add Tomoxifen 20mg/day during this two week period and continue taking 1/2mg Anastrozole and 50mg Clomid for PCT - maybe even 100mg Clomid/day. After the two week deload, I intend to return to 1000mg of Sustanon without the deca and without the dbol for awhile, and with the same PCT items. Does it sound like I'm covering all the bases properly?

Any other comments are welcome. And thank you, Ronnie!

----------


## bigdaddyets

Wow!!!

----------


## bigdaddyets

That's a lot to take in but wanted to say thanks for taking the time to "really" explain. Really cool!

----------


## UnNatural-E

Ronnie,

I have been reading these forums for quite a while before I decided to get an account. I would like to say that your threads have been the ones I've learned the most from so far. 
I have competed natuarally in several bb competitions. I have recently started my first cycle (D-bol 50mg ED for 3 weeks, 1cc test enth & 1cc decca twice a week) and Im currently in week 5. I have put on about 30lbs and Im sure a lot of its fat too, lol. I can not believe how strong I got but my gains are starting to taper now.
I have several months to my next competition. I am very intriuged by your strategy and want to use it to my advantage but time seems to be a problem unless you can help. I thought about doing three modified blast with 7 week reloads and only 10 day deloads (no bridge or aas or pct during deload) then switch to my 16 week diet phase along with cutting aas. 
As of today I have 19 weeks until my 16 week diet starts. 
I believe you have the patience of Jobe and I would be very greatful for any help you can give me. I am pumped about your slingshot training and look foward to seeing the results.
Oh, almost forgot!! I am about 5'11, 215 lbs, around 15% bf, and 30 years old. I am eating right at 4,000 calories a day with an some junk meals on leg day.
Thanks a bunch

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Hey guys you can see my wife on ABC television tommorow jan 23rd at 8pm eastern time on EXTREME MAKEOVER-home edition. http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...com%2F&h=e42de

----------


## energizer bunny

Thanks for your reply ronnie,post 2206.....i will definately add HCG into PCT thanks..

ok another question, could i use d-bol in the first 8 week reload and then winstrol in the second 8 week reload, so a type of bulk then cut?

week 1-8 test e 500mg, D-bol 30mg a day
week 9-10 test e 250mg
week 11-18 test e 500mg, winstrol 50mg a day
week 19-20 test e 250mg

PCT hcg, clomid,nolva

i also have arimedex for on cycle.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks m8 for the reply. 
> 
> The gear is not anavar though, its oxymetholone that should convert to testo or similar hence at my last set i got the morning erections back *i must have misread this the first time around. Do not mix winstrol with anadrol. Use one oral for first reload and the otyher for second reload.*the sexual drive is not important as im married so*...well, it might be if you want to get married..lol*the main things i am worried about are blood pressure and liver with orals w/ as long set as this.
> 
> Also im thinking about taking 100mgs of oxy ed after the 2 weeks pause for the remaining 8 weeks.
> 
> What is your opionion about that? It really depends. *some people would do fine running anadrol this long where as others do not. It all has to do with your genetics and how many sides you get from anadrol. Some can take it 2 weeks max before having to stop due to side effects where as some can run it 16 weeks and be no worse liver health wise. My advice is take the cautious route ande keep anadrol cycles to 8 weeks max. Test is much safer than any orals imo!*if i have understanded correctly; neither oxy or statzonol converts to estrogen so easily.* no,anadrol converts to estrogen at a high rate!* at my last cycle my balls shrinked to peanuts so is there any way to prevent this besides drugs that are not available atm? *no!* no gyno at the last set so that is not an issue.
> 
> Thanks man for your time!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> i'm on a cycle of test, mast, tren blend and suffering from really bad joint pain in the inside of my elbows, right at the top of my inner forearms. This makes workouts difficult, particularly heavy bicep curls, hammer curls and reverse curls even with low weight are actually quite painfull. *i get this same pain in those elbows and it's a real problem at times!*i have decided i'm gonna add some deca in the mix to see if this eleviates the pain. I need some advise on how much to use per week and how long it should take to see results. I know that deca is slow acting in terms of building strength and mass (up to 6 weeks to see results) but i'm talking about joint pain eleviation. Would i need to wait the same amount of time to see results? *i would take 400 mgs per week in one weekly injection and do higher reps for two weeks and by then you will see improvement!* also, where would be the best place to inject in my case? Considering that the problem is in my arms, i would have thought, the best place to inject would be in my delts, bi's or tri's, as it's closer to the problem area, rather than my quads or glutes for example. Is my chain of thought correct?* it won't matter where you inject!* thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> just wanted to say that today is the last day of my 3rd reload in a row and the results have been nothing short of astounding. People that know me keep coming up and asking me about what my new method is and i refer them right here. Last night i did legs and am making massive gains in strength, size, weight and reps right through to the end. I know you heard this before, but it feels like i could just keep on reloading. I've read posts to this affect and i won't make you tell me what i know you think already. I will deload as prescribed in your system, then start pct and a new reload and really kick some ass!! Thanks a lot for all your advise!! Your the man!!!


*glad to see you making great progress! You do not have to pct just bridge during deload and then back on full speed ahead!*

----------


## UnNatural-E

> Hey guys you can see my wife on ABC television tommorow jan 23rd at 8pm eastern time on EXTREME MAKEOVER-home edition. http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...com%2F&h=e42de


Saw the episode last night. It was pretty cool. The girls looked pretty good! Girl power  :Haha:

----------


## camlam

Hey Ronnie i know its been covered but i cant take anymore reading lol.
Im 26 170 lbs been doing STS for the last 14 months naturaly and now im ready to do my first cycle planned on Test E for 20 weeks.
Just looking for a straight answer on dosage how much for how many weeks.
When to use HCG and dosage for that.
and what PCT to use dosage nad for how long.
also what else to have on hand just in case.
It seems that every post i read for a first cycle everyone says something different and since it took me a year to convince the wife i really dont want to have any major sides or problems during the cycle. 
and i also know i can trust what you say.
Thanks

----------


## norburt

> *glad to see you making great progress! You do not have to pct just bridge during deload and then back on full speed ahead!*


ronnie i was reading up on your article about slingshot training. one questions, you mention 12 worksets for reload 8 week when it comes to chest workouts. does the same apply to smaller muscle groups such as biceps? 12 worksets for that day on biceps for that day 1 time a week? thanks

----------


## The Titan99

> *glad to see you making great progress! You do not have to pct just bridge during deload and then back on full speed ahead!*


Wow, do I ever want to do that!! I'm 46 years old and I didn't do blood work before this cycle, but I would guess I was a candidate for HRT before that. I live permanantly in Thailand where steroids are legal AND very cheap. I've done 4 cycles previously, but always 10-12 weeks then PCT. I've just been drummed with time on = time off + PCT for so long that it's hard to change the attitude. That said, it was really made apparent to me with these 3 reloads in a row that this is the way for me to steadily make gains. How would I go about blood work if I bridged this one and just continued on? Will PCT be markedly harder 20 weeks from now, or would it be the same as it would be now? I've read everything you've wrote and I suppose you'd suggest staying on indefinitely at my age. What do you think about this Ron? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Quick question, for maximum chest development: when doing flat/incline/decline bench press, do you recommend keeping your elbows flared out(during the whole movement), shoulder blades pinch, a slight arc in the back and bring the bar below your nipple/upper abs? I have read many different views regarding this technique, I want to know what the best way for the slingshot training routine . thanks *Keep elbows pretty well flared out during flat and declines but keep them in a bit more to the sides when doing inclines. Bring bar to nipple line (not below) when doing declines and flat. For inclines bring bar down to chest about two thirds of the way up on chest not to the neck as this causes shoulder problems. Also of utter importance is the angle of incline and decline used. 10-15 degreees on both movements is best IMO.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> I have been reading these forums for quite a while before I decided to get an account. I would like to say that your threads have been the ones I've learned the most from so far. 
> I have competed natuarally in several bb competitions. I have recently started my first cycle (D-bol 50mg ED for 3 weeks, 1cc test enth & 1cc decca twice a week) and Im currently in week 5. I have put on about 30lbs and Im sure a lot of its fat too, lol. I can not believe how strong I got but my gains are starting to taper now.
> I have several months to my next competition. I am very intriuged by your strategy and want to use it to my advantage but time seems to be a problem unless you can help. I thought about doing three modified blast with 7 week reloads and only 10 day deloads (no bridge or aas or pct during deload) then switch to my 16 week diet phase along with cutting aas. 
> As of today I have 19 weeks until my 16 week diet starts. 
> I believe you have the patience of Jobe and I would be very greatful for any help you can give me. I am pumped about your slingshot training and look foward to seeing the results.
> Oh, almost forgot!! I am about 5'11, 215 lbs, around 15% bf, and 30 years old. I am eating right at 4,000 calories a day with an some junk meals on leg day.
> Thanks a bunch


*Do a 20 week slingshot cycle (comprised of 2 reloads and 2 deloads) and decrease diet to 15 weeks!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Saw the episode last night. It was pretty cool. The girls looked pretty good! Girl power


Unfortunately they did not show the girls tearing down the house like they were supposed to. My wife was on there 3 times but it was sooo fast you could barely see here.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie i know its been covered but i cant take anymore reading lol.
> Im 26 170 lbs been doing STS for the last 14 months naturaly and now im ready to do my first cycle planned on Test E for 20 weeks.
> Just looking for a straight answer on dosage how much for how many weeks. *500 mgs first 8 weeks, 200 mgs weeks 9-10. 750-1000 mgs of test weeks 11-18. 200 mgs of test weeks 19-20.* When to use HCG and dosage for that. *week 21 use hcg eod at 2500 iu for up to 3 weeks*and what PCT to use dosage nad for how long.
> also what else to have on hand just in case. *get some nolvadex in case of gyno*It seems that every post i read for a first cycle everyone says something different and since it took me a year to convince the wife i really dont want to have any major sides or problems during the cycle. 
> and i also know i can trust what you say. *you'll be fine!*Thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie i was reading up on your article about slingshot training. one questions, you mention 12 worksets for reload 8 week when it comes to chest workouts. does the same apply to smaller muscle groups such as biceps? 12 worksets for that day on biceps for that day 1 time a week? *Train each body part once a week with 6-12 intense work sets using great form. 12 sets for chest works great for some while others need less. I like around 8-9 sets for biceps.* thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wow, do i ever want to do that!! I'm 46 years old and i didn't do blood work before this cycle, but i would guess i was a candidate for hrt before that. I live permanantly in thailand where steroids are legal and very cheap. I've done 4 cycles previously, but always 10-12 weeks then pct. I've just been drummed with time on = time off + pct for so long that it's hard to change the attitude. That said, it was really made apparent to me with these 3 reloads in a row that this is the way for me to steadily make gains. *yes it is!* how would i go about blood work if i bridged this one and just continued on? *i would do blood work only once a year and take it easy on orals to keep liver enzymes stable. If you have a tendency to have high hemocrit levels then go give blood every 4 months and most of all keep check on blood pressure for kidney and heart health. The secret to better health while taking anabolics is to use more testosterone and other injectables while using less orals.* . Will pct be markedly harder 20 weeks from now, or would it be the same as it would be now? *pct is a waste of your time. You need to be on hrt!* i've read everything you've wrote and i suppose you'd suggest staying on indefinitely at my age. What do you think about this ron?


above

----------


## camlam

So does that meen I use HCG for PCT?

----------


## UnNatural-E

> *Do a 20 week slingshot cycle (comprised of 2 reloads and 2 deloads) and decrease diet to 15 weeks!*


Thanks for the fast response Ronnie,

The thing is I am in week 6 of my current cycle. I guess the real question I have is do you slingshot even through the diet phase and preping for competition or do one giant cycle? There is a chance I may do a seceond contest a month after the first as well. I am real curious to how I should do this. If thats the answer than Im game, just want to know how you would approach it!
Thanks again!!!

----------


## norburt

Can u run creatine like normal throughout the entire
Cycle including pct?

----------


## onelovekaylee

I need some help im about to strt a cycle but dont know what to start first or stack together? heres what i got...tren 200 x10...test enathate 300 x10...wini 50 x20...anadrol 50 x100 and hgh somatropin 8.8mg or 26.4 iu x3 kits and some nolvadex 20mg x50 for pct which ive made the mistake of never taking the lst two timeS ive cycled..any suggestions on supplements pre and post workout such as animal stack?.. wht do u think about splitting up my gear into reload deload reload deload? if so which gear should i pair up...anything advice helps man...u like and sound like u know what ur doing im tired of listening to all the quacks at the gym and their advice everyone has a diffrent method please help...thnx again

----------


## Old_usmcgrunt

Hey Ronnie,

I had this excerpt posted on another thread, but wanted to get your thoughts on the BHRT cream option. I'm on the "happy" side of 50 y/o for a few more months.


.....My friend and pharmacist who compounds drugs said he commonly makes a bio-hormone testosterone in cream form thats the equivalent of 50mg/day. My doc is ok for writing out prescriptions for this (with insurance Im looking at about $8/month)!

Questions:
-Anyone have experience with the BHRT creams you rub onto arms/shoulders?
-If I start and use this BHRT indefinitely I understand my own natural test (low as it is around 140 something) will in fact eventually shutdown. Could a 2-3 week injection cycle of HCG every couple of months be beneficial?
-Id also like to still cycle in some test-E 8-week reload cycles now and then to eventually build additional strength and size. Any thoughts?

Ive been researching on this and plan to do so indefinitely, but Id like to hear from others and collect some insight! I was a solid lad in my 20s when I was in the Corps.I'd just like a little feeling of what that was like again! This getting old kinda sucks!

BTW...My ideal plan would be to do the "8 week on and 2 week off" STS with test-E injections during reloads in addition to the BHRT cream with no PCT ever just the cream to bridge. And to do this indefinitely year long, maybe taking off through the summer for vacations and such with family. I'd be having lab work ran maybe every 6 months.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## The Titan99

Alright, PCT be damned. I'll bridge then I was thinking of 8 weeks of 1 g Sust/800 mg Deca /50 mg Proviron ed then 2 weeks bridge test 500 mg followed by a cutting cycle of 1500 mg Sust/550 mg Parabolan /60 mg Var ed/50 mg Proviron ed for the next 8 weeks. This is my first time with Tren . How would you adjust the Test dosage for the cut? 1.5 grams seems like a lot for cutting. Maybe 750 with the Deca, then a gram with the Tren? I've never really done a cutting cycle before, so any ideas on how to run the gear would be greatly appreciated.. Also, I've always run HCG throughout my cycles at 250 iu's twice a week. How would you handle that? Thanks Ron!

----------


## nbkt7we

what up Ronnie, total rookie to this what should i get started with?

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I wrote to you a couple of weeks ago about pain in my arms. Well, I went to see my Doctor 2 days ago, because it was getting so painfull (even when training with lighter weights) and she has diagnosed me with Tennis elbow in both arms. She has prescribed me some Diclofenac which seems to be working already, but I can only take for a month. She has also offered me a Cortizone injection in both arms if the problem persists after the course of Diclofenac. My question is: What do you think of Cortizone injections for Tennis elbow? I have read different opinions already regarding the pro's and con's and really wanted you thoughts as to how I should proceed.
To help you in your conclusion, here is some basic info:
I'm 41 years old and this injury stops or reduces the amount of effort i'm able to put into certain excersises, like, wide grip pulldowns, bent over d/bell rows, hammer curls, reverse curls, or any other curl, side raises, front raises. Does not effect any pressing excersises. Apart from this injury, I would consider myself to be in good health.
Many thanks as always.

----------


## YoungBuck024

Which cycle would be more benifictical? 

(reload)week 1-8 test e 675mg & deca 400mg 
(deload)week 8-10 test e 330mg 
(reload)week 10-18 t400 800mg & deca 400mg
(deload)week 18-20 t400 400mg

or
Do without the deca the first reload?

(reload)week 1-8 test e 675mg 
(deload)week 8-10 test e 330mg 
(reload)week 10-18 t400 800mg & deca 400mg
(deload)week 18-20 t400 400mg

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Big thumbs up to ronnie!!!!!!everything you have taught us in this thread...has worked...i speak from the heart when i say...your knowledge has truly changed the way i do body...building and ...i feel it's made me a better person in the gym...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So does that meen I use HCG for PCT?


*HCG is the absolute best thing you can do for PCT.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the fast response ronnie,
> 
> the thing is i am in week 6 of my current cycle. I guess the real question i have is do you slingshot even through the diet phase and preping for competition or do one giant cycle? There is a chance i may do a seceond contest a month after the first as well. I am real curious to how i should do this. If thats the answer than im game, just want to know how you would approach it!
> Thanks again!!!


*you'll need to do one long drawn out cycle when dieting down (no deloading).
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> can u run creatine like normal throughout the entire
> cycle including pct?


*yes!*

----------


## Cronos

Ronnie, I've done a ton of reading on this, but would like to hear it from your 25 years of experience: how likely is it that 25mg of d-bol/day run throughout a reload will cause hair loss??? Like what percentage of people that you have seen experienced hair loss while running a low dose like this? Also, can test cause hair loss??? Thanks

----------


## onelovekaylee

thnx

----------


## camlam

So I take 2500 Iu eod for three weeks then stop and I'm done don't need to worry about anything else?
Also wondering your opinion on using HCG throughout the cycle at 250iu e3d?

----------


## jc223

hey Ronnie my name is jc. i'm sorry to bother but i'm new at this and i have seen many people talking about many different things and stores that are confusing me.. i'm kinda fat and i'm thinking about going to the gym because i'm getting marry soon. i was wondering if you or any one in here can point me to right path on what to get or where to get it from. if it's not too much to ask..anyone can send me a direct email with some info...thanks...

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ronnie,
Thanks for the advice on shoulder prob and chest workout a few months back. Took your advice and shoulder is back to 100% with nothing lost.

What's your opinion on a beginners dose of Tren Ace or Tren E? 

And while I’m here I’ll ask about my goals. 
I would like to put on between 20-30 pounds of good beef from my current condition. I figure there are three options . 1 is if you think that if kept diet clean, protein high, and calories at about maintenance that I can lose some fat while gaining the lean beef. 2 diet down some and then try and re-gain size cleaner? 3 Is continue bulking until i know my lean body mass is where i want it? My avatar is close to my current condition. 6'2 and 275. I was up to 284 until the flu bug hit me the last 2 weeks. I really don't seem to have problems bulking, but adding fat seems to come with it. 
Please advice your thoughts
Really appreciate your time. 
Thanx

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ronnie,

I got a very important questions. My natural sex drive has been very low for the last couple of years. I dont need to have sex with my girlfriend at all. she really has to motivate me...I checked my testosterone levels and they are: 4,88ng/ml (range is 4,0 - 9,0). My free testosterone is only 11 ng/l (range is 15-35). So overall, the level is a too low. I have done a few dianabols only cycles in my tweenties (stupid, I know) and a 4 test only cycles in the last 5 years (with no more than 500mg test peer week for about 20 weeks). Iam 35 now. The last cycles was 5 months ago

Now my question: Is it possible that my natural test levels are so low due to my anabolics usage? If so, I guess there is nothing I can do about it, right? I dont want to use low dose of test for the rest of my life...

Many thanks for your help!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Hey guys,

Been off work all week with bronchitus. Wife has flu and my kid has strap. It's been a rough week! I'll work on getting these questions this weekend.

Thank you,
Ronnie

----------


## norburt

during reload i plan on taking t400 400mgs a week. if i follow the slingshot training program 8 weeks reload 2 weeks deload do i drop my t400 to 200mgs a week during deload? than start pct 14 days later?
ive been told to take test for 10 weeks 12 weeks ect. you mention on here that the best time for gains is between weeks 3-8 or 5-8 depending on the person. can i do 1-8 week 400mgs, last 2 weeks 200?

thanks for all the responses really appreciate it btw

----------


## onelovekaylee

no apologies ronnie you do everyone a great solid even taking the time man...hope evrything goes well...bronchitis strep and the flu... shit man

----------


## Life-is-short

Amazing amount of great info! Thanx Ronnie

----------


## lynxeffect1

Hi ron , im currently on a cycle of sust, tren , anadrol ,arimidex 1mg eod. im inda middle of my 5th week of 8 wk coarse, taking a shot of sust and tren eod, 1 anadrol. i was 210 pounds and gained 12pounds inda first 2 weeks but den dropped the anadrol due to stomach cramps, i gained a further 6 to 8 pounds wk 3 to stand at 228-30. the thing is ive gained only water weight , and no further gains with the past few wks, my strengths gone up a bit but ive measured myself everywhere and ive not grown anywhere or gained any muscle, i fear il end my cycle with jus water weight and den when i loose that il be back to 210 again. this is wot happened me my last cycle also, of test tren that time, i was told it was my receptors needed a break even tho i always gave time on/time off, so took an 3 and a half months off before starting this cycle but it seems as tho its goin the same way. i also seem to be getn diff results from diff brands , ie last cycle on tren i got great strength gains but no muscle built as i said, this time using a differant brand ive gotten only small increase in strength. my protein intake is 400g per day, total cals 4000-4500. i was 190 pounds when i started my first cycle so im only 20 pounds above that and got gud gains the first 2 times when i was on a crap diet with low protein and hardly any gear, now that im on a gud diet and a lot more gear im building no muscle, i thought i shud packing it on at my stage? please help ron!!!

----------


## delta1111

Ronnie, Why is it that I seem to respond very much better to orals like Dianobol and Anadrol , than I do injectables like Test, Tren , Deca and so on? I'm currently on a reload of Test, Tren and Mast blend and I start to take Dianabol 2 weeks before my deload so that I can use it as a bridge into my next reload. This will be 4 weeks on dianabol in total. Also what dosage would you recommend with the Dianabol during this time? I'm currently taking 90mg per day split into 3 doses and i'm not suffering any negative sides. How long could I use Dianabol for? What do you think of Dianabol v Anadrol? Which is better? Would coming off 1 to go onto the other be beneficial? Does there need to be a break in between and if so how long? Could they be taken together and at what dosage? In an earlier post I asked you about Cortisone injections and whether or not you recommend them. If I decide to go for it, how long would it normally take before I am recovered enough to train fully again? Is it like "pip" from a prop injection for eg?
Many thanks Ronnie.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey hows it going? I was thinking of jumping on my first cycle and was wondering if you could lend some of your expert advice :P
> 
> I was originally going to jump on a 12 week straight cycle but after reading your post you've convinced me to deload after the 8th week. I wanted to know if you think it would be a good idea to just go on for 8 weeks, deload, and then when i start back again just stay on prop but increase the dosages to about 1-1.5 mil every second day for 4 weeks? (I dont want to be on a cycle for 20 weeks so maybe jumping on for 4 weeks after deloading is enough?)* Not enough time! Your best to do 8 weeks and go with enanthate or sustanon as prop is too painful.*For my cycle i wanted to take Test E or Sus250 (which one would you recommended?), Prop and maybe Deca . *test-e and sustanon combined is good. Go with a little deca to help keep collagen formation down which can happen when running test only in moderate to large amounts. Your tendons will be happy you did. Half an ml per week is usualy enough.*  
> I was going to start of with Test E/Sus250 with 2 mils a week (Monday and Thursdays) and to kickstart it i wanted to take a bit of Prop in between somewhere in the first couple of weeks*...You need to inject sustanon 3 times per week and do enanthate 2-3 times. You could always add prop in the mix at 1/2 ml 3 times per week and shoot deca once a week alone.*Ive read so many conflicting articles that i wanted to see what you would advise me to do considering the steroids i can get (Deca, Sus/Test E, and Prop). 
> 
> Im not too sure as to how much deca i should take though every week? *1/2 ml per week to prevent sexual dysfunction yet help tendons*
> Would something like this be good?
> Week 1-2 - Prop? Sus250/Test E (2 mils a week, ie. aprox 500mg)
> 2-8 - Sus250/Test E (1 mil x 2 - Monday and Thursday, ie. aprox 500mg all up)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey hows it going? I was thinking of jumping on my first cycle and was wondering if you could lend some of your expert advice :P
> 
> I was originally going to jump on a 12 week straight cycle but after reading your post you've convinced me to deload after the 8th week. I wanted to know if you think it would be a good idea to just go on for 8 weeks, deload, and then when i start back again just stay on prop but increase the dosages to about 1-1.5 mil every second day for 4 weeks? (I dont want to be on a cycle for 20 weeks so maybe jumping on for 4 weeks after deloading is enough?)* Not enough time! Your best to do 8 weeks and go with enanthate or sustanon as prop is too painful.*For my cycle i wanted to take Test E or Sus250 (which one would you recommended?), Prop and maybe Deca . *test-e and sustanon combined is good. Go with a little deca to help keep collagen formation down which can happen when running test only in moderate to large amounts. Your tendons will be happy you did. Half an ml per week is usualy enough.*  
> I was going to start of with Test E/Sus250 with 2 mils a week (Monday and Thursdays) and to kickstart it i wanted to take a bit of Prop in between somewhere in the first couple of weeks*...You need to inject sustanon 3 times per week and do enanthate 2-3 times. You could always add prop in the mix at 1/2 ml 3 times per week and shoot deca once a week alone.*Ive read so many conflicting articles that i wanted to see what you would advise me to do considering the steroids i can get (Deca, Sus/Test E, and Prop). 
> 
> Im not too sure as to how much deca i should take though every week? *1/2 ml per week to prevent sexual dysfunction yet help tendons*
> Would something like this be good?
> Week 1-2 - Prop? Sus250/Test E (2 mils a week, ie. aprox 500mg)
> 2-8 - Sus250/Test E (1 mil x 2 - Monday and Thursday, ie. aprox 500mg all up)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey hows it going? I was thinking of jumping on my first cycle and was wondering if you could lend some of your expert advice :P
> 
> I was originally going to jump on a 12 week straight cycle but after reading your post you've convinced me to deload after the 8th week. I wanted to know if you think it would be a good idea to just go on for 8 weeks, deload, and then when i start back again just stay on prop but increase the dosages to about 1-1.5 mil every second day for 4 weeks? (I dont want to be on a cycle for 20 weeks so maybe jumping on for 4 weeks after deloading is enough?)* Not enough time! Your best to do 8 weeks and go with enanthate or sustanon as prop is too painful.*For my cycle i wanted to take Test E or Sus250 (which one would you recommended?), Prop and maybe Deca . *test-e and sustanon combined is good. Go with a little deca to help keep collagen formation down which can happen when running test only in moderate to large amounts. Your tendons will be happy you did. Half an ml per week is usualy enough.*  
> I was going to start of with Test E/Sus250 with 2 mils a week (Monday and Thursdays) and to kickstart it i wanted to take a bit of Prop in between somewhere in the first couple of weeks*...You need to inject sustanon 3 times per week and do enanthate 2-3 times. You could always add prop in the mix at 1/2 ml 3 times per week and shoot deca once a week alone.*Ive read so many conflicting articles that i wanted to see what you would advise me to do considering the steroids i can get (Deca, Sus/Test E, and Prop). 
> 
> Im not too sure as to how much deca i should take though every week? *1/2 ml per week to prevent sexual dysfunction yet help tendons*
> Would something like this be good?
> Week 1-2 - Prop? Sus250/Test E (2 mils a week, ie. aprox 500mg)
> 2-8 - Sus250/Test E (1 mil x 2 - Monday and Thursday, ie. aprox 500mg all up)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I need some help im about to strt a cycle but dont know what to start first or stack together? heres what i got...tren 200 x10...test enathate 300 x10...wini 50 x20...anadrol 50 x100 and hgh somatropin 8.8mg or 26.4 iu x3 kits and some nolvadex 20mg x50 for pct which ive made the mistake of never taking the lst two timeS ive cycled..any suggestions on supplements pre and post workout such as animal stack?.. wht do u think about splitting up my gear into reload deload reload deload? if so which gear should i pair up...anything advice helps man...u like and sound like u know what ur doing im tired of listening to all the quacks at the gym and their advice everyone has a diffrent method please help...thnx again


*First, do not run winstrol without deca unless you want to chance doing permanent damage to your joints. I would run the test/tren for first 8 week reload and the test/anadrol during second 8 week reload. Running a combo of all 3 in one of the reloads would be idea but you do not have enough and may not be able to handle sides. With GH you need more to do anything as it takes about 6 months of usage to start seeing hyperplasia!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> I had this excerpt posted on another thread, but wanted to get your thoughts on the BHRT cream option. I'm on the "happy" side of 50 y/o for a few more months.
> 
> 
> .....My friend and pharmacist who compounds drugs said he commonly makes a bio-hormone testosterone in cream form that’s the equivalent of 50mg/day. My doc is ok for writing out prescriptions for this (with insurance I’m looking at about $8/month)!
> 
> Questions:
> -Anyone have experience with the BHRT creams you rub onto arms/shoulders?*It can work for HRT but not for gaining a lot of muscle* -If I start and use this BHRT indefinitely I understand my own natural test (low as it is around 140 something) will in fact eventually shutdown. Could a 2-3 week injection cycle of HCG every couple of months be beneficial? *not really!*-I’d also like to still cycle in some test-E 8-week “reload” cycles now and then to eventually build additional strength and size. Any thoughts? *yes, for sure! about 1 gram per week at your age to get an effect*I’ve been researching on this and plan to do so indefinitely, but I’d like to hear from others and collect some insight! I was a solid lad in my 20’s when I was in the Corps….I'd just like a little feeling of what that was like again! This getting old kinda sucks!
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Alright, PCT be damned. I'll bridge then I was thinking of 8 weeks of 1 g Sust/800 mg Deca /50 mg Proviron ed then 2 weeks bridge test 500 mg followed by a cutting cycle of 1500 mg Sust/550 mg Parabolan /60 mg Var ed/50 mg Proviron ed for the next 8 weeks. This is my first time with Tren . *then start at 200 per week and work your way up to 3-400 if possible. Breathing sux badly on tren so be careful, especially if you are prone to asthma.* How would you adjust the Test dosage for the cut? *750mgs of test is for for cutting* 1.5 grams seems like a lot for cutting. Maybe 750 with the Deca, *400 with deca is plenty* then a gram with the Tren? *300 not 1 gram* I've never really done a cutting cycle before, so any ideas on how to run the gear would be greatly appreciated.. Also, I've always run HCG throughout my cycles at 250 iu's twice a week. How would you handle that? Thanks Ron!


above

----------


## dav1dg90

hey ronnie quick question i have enough gear for a 16 wk cycle and extra just wondering would i be smarter to use ur slingshot then to just use 16on 16off but i might stop after the 16 wks for a month or so for my natty test and if i plan on using this im obviously gonna get more gear and keep it going but can you work it with what i got it would look like this 
(reload)
wks1-8 test c 500mg
wks1-8 eq 400mg
wks1-5 adrol 75mg
(deload)
wks9-10 test c 375 mg
wks9-10 eq 200 mg
(reload)
wks11-16 test c 750mg
wks11-16 eq 500mg
wks11-16 anavar 80mg
(pct)

----------


## The Titan99

Got it. Thanks Ron. One question though. How long does it take to start feeling breathing problems with the Tren ? Mine is Tren Hex and it's only been a couple of days, but I don't really have too much of a problem with 35 minutes of moderate cardio. I bought the tren from a good friend and hope it's good but since Thailand is almost impossible to get tren locally, I gave it a try. As a side note I have some coming from out of the country that's said to be 100% legit. Just wondering how long it takes for the breathing problems to start...?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=nbkt7we;5502825]what up Ronnie, total rookie to this what should i get started with?[/QUOTE*]test-e*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> i wrote to you a couple of weeks ago about pain in my arms. Well, i went to see my doctor 2 days ago, because it was getting so painfull (even when training with lighter weights) and she has diagnosed me with tennis elbow in both arms. She has prescribed me some diclofenac which seems to be working already, but i can only take for a month. She has also offered me a cortizone injection in both arms if the problem persists after the course of diclofenac. My question is: What do you think of cortizone injections for tennis elbow?*do not allow her to do a cortisone shot as it will weaken the tendon and cause possible rupture..the best combo for treating tendonitus is rest ( lay off offending exercises), deca 400 mgs per week, use dmso daily..you need the strong dmso used on horses as it contains more aspirin. It smells bad but it works,use tendon brace while training*... I have read different opinions already regarding the pro's and con's and really wanted you thoughts as to how i should proceed.
> To help you in your conclusion, here is some basic info:
> I'm 41 years old and this injury stops or reduces the amount of effort i'm able to put into certain excersises, like, wide grip pulldowns, bent over d/bell rows, hammer curls, reverse curls, or any other curl, side raises, front raises. Does not effect any pressing excersises. Apart from this injury, i would consider myself to be in good health.
> Many thanks as always.


*above*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> which cycle would be more benifictical? 
> 
> (reload)week 1-8 test e 675mg & deca 400mg 
> (deload)week 8-10 test e 330mg 
> (reload)week 10-18 t400 800mg & deca 400mg
> (deload)week 18-20 t400 400mg
> 
> or
> do without the deca the first reload?
> ...


*the more steroids you use the more effective it will be so by adding deca to the test you add in more anabolics making it more efective.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big thumbs up to ronnie!!!!!!everything you have taught us in this thread...has worked...i speak from the heart when i say...your knowledge has truly changed the way i do body...building and ...i feel it's made me a better person in the gym...


*thanks for sharing!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, i've done a ton of reading on this, but would like to hear it from your 25 years of experience: How likely is it that 25mg of d-bol/day run throughout a reload will cause hair loss??? Like what percentage of people that you have seen experienced hair loss while running a low dose like this? Also, can test cause hair loss??? Thanks


*if you are prone to hair loss 25mgs of d-bol will thin you out as will test.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=camlam;5508160]So I take 2500 Iu eod for three weeks then stop and I'm done don't need to worry about anything else?
Also wondering your opinion on using HCG throughout the cycle at 250iu e3d?IT'S *AN INDIVIDUAL DECISION.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie my name is jc. I'm sorry to bother but i'm new at this and i have seen many people talking about many different things and stores that are confusing me.. I'm kinda fat and i'm thinking about going to the gym because i'm getting marry soon. I was wondering if you or any one in here can point me to right path on what to get or where to get it from. If it's not too much to ask..anyone can send me a direct email with some info...thanks...


*search diet and training. You are not ready for steroids !
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie,
> thanks for the advice on shoulder prob and chest workout a few months back. Took your advice and shoulder is back to 100% with nothing lost.
> 
> What's your opinion on a beginners dose of tren ace or tren e? *start out slowly and if you have asthma/allergies keep an inhaler with you at all times. 50 mgs eod of tren-a or 200 mgs per week of tren-e is a good starting place. After 2 weeks bump it up to 75mgs eod or 300 per week depending on compound used and if you can handle side effects.* and while i’m here i’ll ask about my goals. 
> I would like to put on between 20-30 pounds of good beef from my current condition. I figure there are three options . 1 is if you think that if kept diet clean, protein high, and calories at about maintenance that i can lose some fat while gaining the lean beef. 2 diet down some and then try and re-gain size cleaner? 3 is continue bulking until i know my lean body mass is where i want it?* i like approach 1 the best.* my avatar is close to my current condition. 6'2 and 275. I was up to 284 until the flu bug hit me the last 2 weeks. I really don't seem to have problems bulking, but adding fat seems to come with it. 
> Please advice your thoughts
> really appreciate your time. 
> Thanx


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> i got a very important questions. My natural sex drive has been very low for the last couple of years. I dont need to have sex with my girlfriend at all. She really has to motivate me..*this is not good! .i* checked my testosterone levels and they are: 4,88ng/ml (range is 4,0 - 9,0). My free testosterone is only 11 ng/l (range is 15-35). So overall, the level is a too low. I have done a few dianabols only cycles in my tweenties (stupid, i know) and a 4 test only cycles in the last 5 years (with no more than 500mg test peer week for about 20 weeks). Iam 35 now. The last cycles was 5 months ago
> 
> now my question: Is it possible that my natural test levels are so low due to my anabolics usage? *yes its possible, but it might just be genetics because around age 35 is when test starts to decline big-time for some guys!*if so, i guess there is nothing i can do about it, right? I dont want to use low dose of test for the rest of my life..*my advice to you is get on hrt permanently once you have some kids if that's something of importnace to you.you might also want to try talking to an endocrinologist about this and see what they can offer.low test is no way to live and it makes you feel depressed, makes for a weak heart and you have no sex derive. Forget that! I would get on test permanently if it were me!*many thanks for your help!


above

----------


## delta1111

> *above*


Ronnie, What is DMSO?

----------


## Cronos

Well, ran a 20 week slingshot cycle at 500mg of test e/week for the first reload then 750mg test e for the second reload. No thinning occered that I noticed. Does this mean I'm not prone to hair loss then???

----------


## kelevra

*tot fat sat fat tot carbs	sugars	pro	cals*
Peanut butter 2tbsp	15	2	8	2	7	180
milk 1 cups 5	3.5	11 11 8 120
oats	1cup 5	1	52	0	10 280
whey 2scoops 3	1	4	0	48	228
*28	7.5	75	13	73	808* 
veg oil	2tbps 28	2	0	0	0	240
egg whites	6	0	0	0	0	24	100
eggs 3	13	4.5	3 18	210
whey	1 scoop 1.5	0.5	2	0	24	115
[ B]42.5	7	5	0	66	665[/B]

veg spread	2tbsp	12	2	0	0	0	120
rice	1cup 0	0	72	0	8	320
talapia 12oz 3	1.5	0	0	63	300
*15	3.5	72	0	71	740*

chicken burger	2	12	3	0	0	44	160
oats	half cup 2.5	0.5	26	0	5	140
* 14.5	3.5	26	0	49	300*

whey 2scoops 3	1	4	0	48	228
milk 1 cups 5	3.5	11	11	8	120
bannana 1 100
* 8	4.5	15	11	56	450*

veg spread	2tbsp	12	2	0	0	0	120
talapia 12oz 3	1.5	0	0	63	300
* 15	3.5	0	0	63	420* 
protein blend	2 scoops	10	3	28	4	48	400
whey	1 scoop 1.5	0.5	2	0	24	115
canola oil	1tbsp 14	1	0	0	0	120
veg oil	1tbsp 14	1	0	0	0	120
*39.5	5.5	30	4	72	755* 
tot fat sat fat tot carbs	sugars	pro	cals[/B]	
Daily totals * 162.5 35 223	27	450	4138*

I did my best to post a legible diet plan, but the format always changes when i post it. I hope you can read it. I have read a lot of your info on the thread and have tried to substitute some healthy fats for carbs. I've seen were you suggested at times to alternate carbs and fat meals with proteins in every meal. Could you take a look and see what you think. This is in response to the above question. I'm trying to gain lean muscle while trimming some fat. I'm at 275 pounds and the maintenance calories for total body weight come to about 3900. Above diet plan Is for close to 4200. I plan on doing about 10 to 15 mins of moderate pace cardio 3x weekly on chest, arm, and shlder days. 
If i'm not even in the ball park, let me know.
I want to start my first 20 week sling shot after next week and would like to have diet in order as it's always been my week link. 
Thankx Big Ron. I don't know what we would do without ya.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So I take 2500 Iu eod for three weeks then stop and I'm done don't need to worry about anything else?*correct..*Also wondering your opinion on using HCG throughout the cycle at 250iu e3d?* well, thats a good plan as well*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> during reload i plan on taking t400 400mgs a week. if i follow the slingshot training program 8 weeks reload 2 weeks deload do i drop my t400 to 200mgs a week during deload? yes drop to 200 for 2 week deload but do not PCT until 20 weeks *(2-8 week reloads/2-2 week deloads)* than start pct 14 days later?
> ive been told to take test for 10 weeks 12 weeks ect. you mention on here that the best time for gains is between weeks 3-8 or 5-8 depending on the person. can i do 1-8 week 400mgs, last 2 weeks 200? *yes but do 20 weeks total not 10 and increase dosage of test during second reload.*
> thanks for all the responses really appreciate it btw


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, why is it that i seem to respond very much better to orals like dianobol and anadrol , than i do injectables like test, tren , deca and so on?* i think orals are stronger than injectables because they pass through the liver twice but they are also harder on the liver. The few times i tried the orals (which do not agree with me very well by the way) i made my best gains ever when combined with test (especially strength gains). I've seen siome make their best gains by combining d-bol/drol while others did better running only one compound at a time with test. When it comes to any medications everyone responds a bit diffferently*. I'm currently on a reload of test, tren and mast blend and i start to take dianabol 2 weeks before my deload so that i can use it as a bridge into my next reload.* i would use the d-bol for next reload not deload*.this will be 4 weeks on dianabol in total. Also what dosage would you recommend with the dianabol during this time? I'm currently taking 90mg per day split into 3 doses and i'm not suffering any negative sides. How long could i use dianabol for? *8 weeks during reload only* what do you think of dianabol v anadrol? Which is better? *impossible to answer with 100 percent accuracy but anadrol is best for the majority if it does not kill their appetite because anadrol is the strongest. However, some tend to prefer d-bol*. Would coming off 1 to go onto the other be beneficial? *yes* does there need to be a break in between and if so how long?* d-bol for first 8 week reload, anadrol during 2nd 8 week reload then usually take a break from orals during next reload*. Could they be taken together and at what dosage? *yes, cut dosage in half of what you would normally use when running one compound alone. In* an earlier post i asked you about cortisone injections and whether or not you recommend them. If i decide to go for it, how long would it normally take before i am recovered enough to train fully again? *no lifting for 6 weeks post cotisone shot or you risk tendon rupture!* is it like "pip" from a prop injection for eg?* worse, i would not do it!*many thanks ronnie.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie quick question i have enough gear for a 16 wk cycle and extra just wondering would i be smarter to use ur slingshot then to just use 16on 16off but i might stop after the 16 wks for a month or so for my natty test and if i plan on using this im obviously gonna get more gear and keep it going but can you work it with what i got it would look like this 
> (reload)
> wks1-8 test c 500mg
> wks1-8 eq 400mg
> wks1-5 adrol 75mg
> (deload)
> wks9-10 test c 375 mg
> wks9-10 eq 200 mg
> (reload)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron , im currently on a cycle of sust, tren, anadrol,arimidex 1mg eod. Im inda middle of my 5th week of 8 wk coarse, taking a shot of sust and tren eod, 1 anadrol. I was 210 pounds and gained 12pounds inda first 2 weeks but den dropped the anadrol due to stomach cramps, i gained a further 6 to 8 pounds wk 3 to stand at 228-30. The thing is ive gained only water weight , and no further gains with the past few wks, my strengths gone up a bit but ive measured myself everywhere and ive not grown anywhere or gained any muscle, i fear il end my cycle with jus water weight and den when i loose that il be back to 210 again. This is wot happened me my last cycle also, of test tren that time, i was told it was my receptors needed a break even tho i always gave time on/time off, so took an 3 and a half months off before starting this cycle but it seems as tho its goin the same way. I also seem to be getn diff results from diff brands , ie last cycle on tren i got great strength gains but no muscle built as i said, this time using a differant brand ive gotten only small increase in strength. My protein intake is 400g per day, total cals 4000-4500. I was 190 pounds when i started my first cycle so im only 20 pounds above that and got gud gains the first 2 times when i was on a crap diet with low protein and hardly any gear, now that im on a gud diet and a lot more gear im building no muscle, i thought i shud packing it on at my stage? Please help ron!!!


*you'll make your best gains on your first cycle. After that you'll make very slow gains unless a ton of gear is used because the body adapts quick which has less to do with receptor site burnout and more about going past your natural potential and keeping myostastin levels in check. It's best to stay with same brand of gear because some gear is watered down. What does your training look like? About 8 sets per week for each major body part is idea for making gains, even while using steroids! Most people read too many muscle magazines and over-train! Once you reach a certain threshold with protein you need more carbs and even some fats to make muscle gains! Some people require taking larger dosages of steroids to make gains and some do much better adding an oral into the mix. You should have cut the anadrol dosage in half to see if you could tolerate it then. D-bol may be a better option for you. Time on equals time off is the wrong thing to do imo as you gain then lose just about everything (yo-yo effect)!*

----------


## Steve.O

hey ronnie. apart from my legs which i know need to be bigger, but will come in time im pretty happy with the muscle developement i have made so far. 
there is one problem i have which realy bothers me and has for quite some time. i recognised it about a year and half ago and have been tryin to correct it since then. the problem is the difference in the size of both my arms not only the size but the look of them. my right arms which is my best arm is .75 inch bigger then my left. which by reading what i said doesnt sound like a massive deal. but it aint just that it looks so much more impressive compared to the left its like my left is very poorly developed. also ther is alot of strenght difference in the two especially the triceps. my right is stronger on every bicep and tricep excercise and can perform much bettwr form with little effort compared to left. if i wer to pin point my main problem it would be that my left tricep realy needs developement and the left arm wouldnt look so bad if that were to happen. after i workout any particular muscle i know ive worked it out i feel satisfied in how it feels and the feelin of my pump. also the next day it feels sore and i know ive hit it good. but i never have this feelin with my left tricep its like my body doesnt know how to operate this muscle properely how can i master the technique. yes my coordination with my left hand is poor compared to my right. i believe before weight training i realy never used my left tricep. its realy doing my head in this problem i have and knocks my cofidence a bit. please if u can advise anything then please do so. thnks for any input any1 offers cheers steve.o

----------


## lynxeffect1

thanks for the reply ron, ur right i do better with dbol jus tried adrol for a change. i used always train 4 straight working sets of 6 to 8 reps , but recently changed to first doin a light set of high reps followed by 4 sets , first set being 12 reps, second set 10 reps, 3rd 8 reps, 4th 6 reps and im done for that movement and onto the next. i mightnt get exactly those reps always , ie the first set of 12 reps i mite stop at 12 when i cud have got 14 but the last 2 sets of 8 and 6 are always to failure, again i sometimes mite only get 5 reps onda last set. from what ive been learning myself i think ur dead right about time on time off being a waste. im goin to try your reload/deload. a friend of mine also does this except slightly differant, he take the 2 weeks off all gear and takes hcg during that time, then back on 2 days after but doesnt change his training during that time or lower his protein and comes back on the same dosage and says it works always , wot u think ron ? also ive come across sum interviews lately,ie superstar billy graham on a radio interview a few wks ago for rxmuscle and he was sayn he took so much gear back then that he cudnt even remember how much but that it was humungus amounts! the same with the dynamite kid tom billington he said he took 1200mg a day thats 8400mg a week but im also sure they meant they never ever came off at all in those years they took steroids , when you dont come off at all like that, how does making gains work? like when it comes to wk 8 and the gains stop, wud gains keep coming for them since there dosages were so huge from the start? or wud they stop eventually and then only start working again 12 wks down the line at week 20 which i think is the supposed week when myostatin levels drop to zero again?

----------


## dav1dg90

Thanks ronnie i will give it a go im very interested in this as usually everything does dissapear during time off its ridiculous but i also train for MMA so thats alot of cardio and alot of sweat and blood bro let me tell you lol so my calorie intake has to be through the roof to gain and im thinking this might help me out alot in keepin weight gains level and up it when im reloading and keeping it throughout and ofcourse with my diet i always been on point for droppping weight for fights and other reasons for competition but always had a hard time gaining until i ate my ass off and relaxed on MMA training....But i have another question (Whats the most MGs i should ever go up to in TEST and other AAS and when plateaued whats the next right thing to do and add and is HGH a good idea when plateau is a problem at the age of 23 ?

----------


## delta1111

> ronnie, why is it that i seem to respond very much better to orals like dianobol and anadrol, than i do injectables like test, tren, deca and so on? i think orals are stronger than injectables because they pass through the liver twice but they are also harder on the liver. The few times i tried the orals (which do not agree with me very well by the way) i made my best gains ever when combined with test (especially strength gains). I've seen siome make their best gains by combining d-bol/drol while others did better running only one compound at a time with test. When it comes to any medications everyone responds a bit diffferently. I'm currently on a reload of test, tren and mast blend and i start to take dianabol 2 weeks before my deload so that i can use it as a bridge into my next reload. i would use the d-bol for next reload not deload.this will be 4 weeks on dianabol in total. Also what dosage would you recommend with the dianabol during this time? I'm currently taking 90mg per day split into 3 doses and i'm not suffering any negative sides. How long could i use dianabol for? 8 weeks during reload only what do you think of dianabol v anadrol? Which is better? impossible to answer with 100 percent accuracy but anadrol is best for the majority if it does not kill their appetite because anadrol is the strongest. However, some tend to prefer d-bol. Would coming off 1 to go onto the other be beneficial? yes does there need to be a break in between and if so how long? d-bol for first 8 week reload, anadrol during 2nd 8 week reload then usually take a break from orals during next reload. Could they be taken together and at what dosage? yes, cut dosage in half of what you would normally use when running one compound alone. In an earlier post i asked you about cortisone injections and whether or not you recommend them. If i decide to go for it, how long would it normally take before i am recovered enough to train fully again? no lifting for 6 weeks post cotisone shot or you risk tendon rupture! is it like "pip" from a prop injection for eg? worse, i would not do it!many thanks ronnie.


So is it ok to be on Dbol for 8 weeks, then 2 weeks off then back on Anadrol for 8 weeks? If so what's the dosage I should be using for each compound? just the oral I mean. As I mentioned before i'm currently taking 90mg per day split into 3 doses and i'm not suffering any negative sides.
I took your advise by the way and i've cancelled my doctors appointment for the cortisone shots. I'll try the DMSO instead. I have found a seller on E-bay tha sells it, here are the links for it http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DMSO-Gel-4oz-E...67420832007198 and http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DMSO-LIQUID-16...item27b899261a Could you please check them out for me Ronnie and let me know if this is what I need and which one is best to use for Tennis elbow? Also how and when do I apply it?

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie,

I have just started the 2 week prime and then will start my cycle of 20 weeks (2xreload/deload) after that. I want to use Test E but also want to kick start with prop, would this be ok?

Week 1-4 Test Prop 100mg/EOD
Week 1-8 TestE 500mg/E3d
Week 9-10 Test E 250mg/E3d
Week 11-18 TestE 750mg/E3d
Week 19-20 TestE 250mg/E3d <- Would this be 500mg for 2nd deload?

Week 1-20 HCG 250iu/E4d
Week 1-20 Proviron 50mg/ED <- should I add this to 2nd reload/deload ONLY?

Week 23-26 nolva/Clomid PCT only at 50mg and 20mg respectively

10 weeks off after that which includes the PCT and then another 20 weeker

Any comments or tweaks would be very helpful 

Yet another thanks for the great info!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Steve.O;5524384]hey ronnie. apart from my legs which i know need to be bigger, but will come in time im pretty happy with the muscle developement i have made so far. 
there is one problem i have which realy bothers me and has for quite some time. i recognised it about a year and half ago and have been tryin to correct it since then. the problem is the difference in the size of both my arms not only the size but the look of them. my right arms which is my best arm is .75 inch bigger then my left. which by reading what i said doesnt sound like a massive deal. but it aint just that it looks so much more impressive compared to the left its like my left is very poorly developed. also ther is alot of strenght difference in the two especially the triceps. my right is stronger on every bicep and tricep excercise and can perform much bettwr form with little effort compared to left. if i wer to pin point my main problem it would be that my left tricep realy needs developement and the left arm wouldnt look so bad if that were to happen. after i workout any particular muscle i know ive worked it out i feel satisfied in how it feels and the feelin of my pump. also the next day it feels sore and i know ive hit it good. but i never have this feelin with my left tricep its like my body doesnt know how to operate this muscle properely how can i master the technique. yes my coordination with my left hand is poor compared to my right. i believe before weight training i realy never used my left tricep. its realy doing my head in this problem i have and knocks my cofidence a bit. please if u can advise anything then please do so. thnks for any input any1 offers cheers steve.o *My recommendation is to do only two exercises for your triceps at 4 sets a piece once weekly and go to absolute failure using great form as heavy as you can work in the 8-12 rep-range. Start with uni-lateral overhead cable extensions. Lean forward at almost parallel to the ground and do one arm at time a time for 4 sets. Next do one arm cable pushdowns for 4 sets. I do not think adding a couple of more work sets to the weaker arm will accomplish much. I think the best you can do is use uni-lateral exercises because your right tricep may be taking over more of the movement or you were born with more muscle fibers in your right arm than your left.*  [/QUOTEabove

----------


## Black

For some, its not possible (financially or whatever) to stay on year round. So for those people that normally run 12+ week cycles (standard cycles), do you recommend shortening them to 8 weeks as well?

----------


## Indian Muscle

Hi Ron,

What would be the best possible way to cycle off Clen according to you, I have read different strategies like 1 week on 1 week off, 2 week on 2 week off, 6 weeks straight without a break etc.. Please suggest.

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, What is DMSO?


"Dimethyl-Sulfoxide, or DMSO for short, is a substance that is well known in veterinary circles. First and foremost it is much appreciated for its superior ability to calm swellings, relieve inflammation, and even help when spinal and head trauma are involved, simply because DMSO penetrates the animal’s skin quickly and in sufficient amounts to assist in the healing. Horse owners swear by it to treat founder and to reduce arthritic symptoms in their animals."

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Well, ran a 20 week slingshot cycle at 500mg of test e/week for the first reload then 750mg test e for the second reload. No thinning occered that I noticed. Does this mean I'm not prone to hair loss then???*yes!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=kelevra;5523915]*tot fat sat fat tot carbs	sugars	pro	cals*
Peanut butter 2tbsp	15	2	8	2	7	180
milk 1 cups 5	3.5	11 11 8 120
oats	1cup 5	1	52	0	10 280
whey 2scoops 3	1	4	0	48	228
*28	7.5	75	13	73	808* 
veg oil	2tbps 28	2	0	0	0	240
egg whites	6	0	0	0	0	24	100
eggs 3	13	4.5	3 18	210
whey	1 scoop 1.5	0.5	2	0	24	115
[ B]42.5	7	5	0	66	665[/B]

veg spread	2tbsp	12	2	0	0	0	120
rice	1cup 0	0	72	0	8	320
talapia 12oz 3	1.5	0	0	63	300
*15	3.5	72	0	71	740*

chicken burger	2	12	3	0	0	44	160
oats	half cup 2.5	0.5	26	0	5	140
* 14.5	3.5	26	0	49	300*

whey 2scoops 3	1	4	0	48	228
milk 1 cups 5	3.5	11	11	8	120
bannana 1 100
* 8	4.5	15	11	56	450*

veg spread	2tbsp	12	2	0	0	0	120
talapia 12oz 3	1.5	0	0	63	300
* 15	3.5	0	0	63	420* 
protein blend	2 scoops	10	3	28	4	48	400
whey	1 scoop 1.5	0.5	2	0	24	115
canola oil	1tbsp 14	1	0	0	0	120
veg oil	1tbsp 14	1	0	0	0	120
*39.5	5.5	30	4	72	755* 
tot fat sat fat tot carbs	sugars	pro	cals[/B]	
Daily totals * 162.5 35 223	27	450	4138*

I did my best to post a legible diet plan, but the format always changes when i post it. I hope you can read it. I have read a lot of your info on the thread and have tried to substitute some healthy fats for carbs. I've seen were you suggested at times to alternate carbs and fat meals with proteins in every meal. Could you take a look and see what you think. This is in response to the above question. I'm trying to gain lean muscle while trimming some fat. I'm at 275 pounds and the maintenance calories for total body weight come to about 3900. Above diet plan Is for close to 4200. I plan on doing about 10 to 15 mins of moderate pace cardio 3x weekly on chest, arm, and shlder days. 
If i'm not even in the ball park, let me know.
I want to start my first 20 week sling shot after next week and would like to have diet in order as it's always been my week link. 
Thankx Big Ron. I don't know what we would do without ya.[/QUOTE*]WHAT KIND OF VEGETABLE SPREAD ARE YOU USING? ALSO, I STRONGLY SUGGEST JUST USING WHEY POST WORKOUTS AND THE REST OF THE TIME USE LIQUID EGG WHITES MIXED IN LOW CARB/FAT YOGURT LIKE KROGER'S BRAND -CARB SMART.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the reply ron, ur right i do better with dbol jus tried adrol for a change. I used always train 4 straight working sets of 6 to 8 reps , but recently changed to first doin a light set of high reps followed by 4 sets , first set being 12 reps, second set 10 reps, 3rd 8 reps, 4th 6 reps and im done for that movement and onto the next. I mightnt get exactly those reps always , ie the first set of 12 reps i mite stop at 12 when i cud have got 14 but the last 2 sets of 8 and 6 are always to failure, again i sometimes mite only get 5 reps onda last set.* after warm ups take every set to failure for about 8 intense work sets per major body part. List your entire routine and i'll take a look at it*. From what ive been learning myself i think ur dead right about time on time off being a waste *absolutely!.* im goin to try your reload/deload. A friend of mine also does this except slightly differant, he take the 2 weeks off all gear and takes hcg during that time, then back on 2 days after but doesnt change his training during that time or lower his protein and comes back on the same dosage and says it works always , wot u think ron ? *that will work as well but he needs to lower volume during 2 week deload to prevent burnout* also ive come across sum interviews lately,ie superstar billy graham on a radio interview a few wks ago for rxmuscle and he was sayn he took so much gear back then that he cudnt even remember how much but that it was humungus amounts! The same with the dynamite kid tom billington he said he took 1200mg a day thats 8400mg a week but im also sure they meant they never ever came off at all in those years they took steroids , when you dont come off at all like that, how does making gains work? Like when it comes to wk 8 and the gains stop, wud gains keep coming for them since there dosages were so huge from the start? *yes, they will keep gaining for a while with such high dosages even when going past 8 weeks but eventually they have to use that much just to maintain and no more gains will be forthcoming! I do not condone this approach!!! That's called abuse in my book and hard on one's health in many ways.* or wud they stop eventually and then only start working again 12 wks down the line at week 20 which i think is the supposed week when myostatin levels drop to zero again? *myostatin levels, cortisol levels and satelite cells are all veryu complicated topics and we do not know every reason whey steroids eventually stop producing. Remember, it's only when anabolism outweighs catabolism through steroid use that one makes gains in muscle. There comes a point in time in a pro-bodybuilder's life they make no gains but rather only maintain what they built in the past.*


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

so basically ron , by continuously reloading \ deloading u wud be continually making small steady gains bit by bit at moderate dosages and keeping health in check ? instead of a gung ho take as many thousand grams as i can attitude? if someone was taking 750 mg test during reload , then came off and did pct for 2 weeks, then back on reload and took 1000mg, well how many mg do u start with on ur next 2 reloads u have coming up? the same again 750 then 1000 as long as your getn results keep repeating with those dosages? my training looks like this ... mon - back,tri tues - shoulders,traps,abs thurs - chest,bi fri - legs . routine is same all round, example for chest....... incline db, warm up of about 20 reps with low weight , next set 12 reps of 75, next set 10 reps of 85 , next set 8 reps of 95 and last set is 105's for 6 reps. ive been told to consider the sets of 12 and 10 reps to be warms up sets aswel and sets of 8 and 6 as the 2 working sets as these are the 2 sets i shud be taking to total failure and if i can get more reps i will or forced reps. il do the same for for flat dbs, incline flys and hammer strength machine. but it tends to work out a bit diff say for arms , pretend triceps, tricep cable pushdowns - i seem to end up goin to failure on the 2 warm up sets of 12 and 10 aswel as sets 8 and 6! so shud i consider doin all 4 sets of 12.10.8.6 all to failure and count as 4 sets or shud i choose using slighly lighter weights for the sets of 12 and 10? which ive done before but then found i end up pushing less weight for the sets of 8 and 6. i think im even confusing myself know i hope you understand what im sayn!

----------


## kelevra

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5527095]


> *tot fat sat fat tot carbs	sugars	pro	cals*
> Peanut butter 2tbsp	15	2	8	2	7	180
> milk 1 cups 5	3.5	11 11 8 120
> oats	1cup 5	1	52	0	10 280
> whey 2scoops 3	1	4	0	48	228
> *28	7.5	75	13	73	808* 
> veg oil	2tbps 28	2	0	0	0	240
> egg whites	6	0	0	0	0	24	100
> eggs 3	13	4.5	3 18	210
> ...




The veg spread is regular spread from store like Blue Bonnet. 2tbsp has 12 total fats 2 of those are saturated fat. No cholesterol and no trans fats. I can replace it with a good oil for the healthy fats? 
Ill get the egg whites and get rid of the whey. Except for post WO
How about the protein blend shakes at bed time, should I sub the egg whites there to? 
And what do you think of the totals?
162 total fats, 35 of those are sat fats
223 total carbs, 27 of those are sugars
450 grams protein 
About 4150 total calories.

----------


## djdizzy

Couple of questions. I'm doing a 20 week blast, about to do my 1st deload. If I am pinning E3D (500mg/week) when I enter the deload I just wait a week till the next pin? Like if the 21st is when I start my deload and it coincides with a pin day, that would be my last for a week and then I pin again on the 28th and start the reload the following week? For the reload I'll be doing 750 a week, is that OK to pin on Mon, Wed, Fri?

Second, you mention that its best to stick with the same exercises so you can log your gains thru the blast. Is it best to keep my workouts the same for the 2nd reload (although I might add an exercise or 2 to add some volume, current reload is in the 7-9 set range)

Thanks!

----------


## lynxeffect1

forgot to mention ron, with the past 2 months i seem to be wrecked all day every day, it came out of nowhere and now im half asleep driving to training and practically asleep driving home and anytime i sit down during the day i cud fall asleep a few times, any ideas ron?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=dav1dg90;5****04]Thanks ronnie i will give it a go im very interested in this as usually everything does dissapear during time off its ridiculous but i also train for MMA so thats alot of cardio and alot of sweat and blood bro let me tell you lol so my calorie intake has to be through the roof to gain and im thinking this might help me out alot in keepin weight gains level and up it when im reloading and keeping it throughout and ofcourse with my diet i always been on point for droppping weight for fights and other reasons for competition but always had a hard time gaining until i ate my ass off and relaxed on MMA training....But i have another question (Whats the most MGs i should ever go up to in TEST and other AAS* IT'S REALLY IMPOSSIBLE FOR ME TO SAY BUT FOR YOU I WOULD PROBABLY NOT GO OVER 1.5 GRAMS OF TEST PER WEEK AND FOR ORALS LIKE D-BOL I THINK 50 PER DAY IS ADEQUATE*.and when plateaued whats the next right thing to do *IN YOUR CASE ITS SIMPLY EAT MORE CALORIES*..and add and is HGH a good idea when plateau is a problem at the age of 23 ? *GH IS NOT THE BEST PLAN SINCE YOU ARE ALREADY LEAN AND HAVING PROBLEMS GAINING WEIGHT. I THINK TEST/D-BOL OR TEST/ANADROL PLUS MORE CALORIES IS BEST FOR YOU![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so is it ok to be on dbol for 8 weeks, then 2 weeks off then back on anadrol for 8 weeks? Yes..if so what's the dosage i should be using for each compound? *25-50 for d-bol and 50-100 for anadrol.* just the oral i mean. As i mentioned before i'm currently taking 90mg per day split into 3 doses and i'm not suffering any negative sides.
> I took your advise by the way and i've cancelled my doctors appointment for the cortisone shots. I'll try the dmso instead. I have found a seller on e-bay tha sells it, here are the links for it http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dmso-gel-4oz-e...67420832007198 and http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dmso-liquid-16...item27b899261a could you please check them out for me ronnie and let me know if this is what i need and which one is best to use for tennis elbow? Also how and when do i apply it? *the dmso i talk of is stronger. It's made under ground by vets and is used for horses not humans. Its a lot more expensive than what you are showing*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> i have just started the 2 week prime and then will start my cycle of 20 weeks (2xreload/deload) after that. I want to use test e but also want to kick start with prop, would this be ok? *you do not need to do a 2 week prime!*
> 
> week 1-4 test prop 100mg/eod
> week 1-8 teste 500mg/e3d
> week 9-10 test e 250mg/e3d
> week 11-18 teste 750mg/e3d
> week 19-20 teste 250mg/e3d <- would this be 500mg for 2nd deload?* i would go at least 1 gram per week for second reload since your dosages for first reload are showing higher than your second. Jump starting with prop is fine but if it were me i'd use prop and enan throughout each 8 week reload.* week 1-20 hcg 250iu/e4d
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Dante Diamond;5526476]For some, its not possible (financially or whatever) to stay on year round. So for those people that normally run 12+ week cycles (standard cycles), do you recommend shortening them to 8 weeks as well? *YES, I WOULD DO 8 WEEKS RELOADING WITH A 2 WEEK TAPERING PERIOD (DELOAD)[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Black

> For some, its not possible (financially or whatever) to stay on year round. So for those people that normally run 12+ week cycles (standard cycles), do you recommend shortening them to 8 weeks as well?


Damn Ronnie, beat me to it. So you would do an 8 week cycle even if you aren't going to slingshot? 8 weeks test cyp @ 500mg then 2 weeks test cyp 250mg, then PCT, for example?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron,
> 
> what would be the best possible way to cycle off clen according to you, i have read different strategies like 1 week on 1 week off, 2 week on 2 week off, 6 weeks straight without a break etc.. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


 *for example, during a 12 week cutting cycle my preference is 2 weeks on/1 week off (do this cycle twice for 6 weeks) and then taper dosages upwards for last 6 weeks by adding 20 every 2 weeks. So during last 6 weeks you never come off but for first 6 weeks you take off 1 week every 2 weeks.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> forgot to mention ron, with the past 2 months i seem to be wrecked all day every day, it came out of nowhere and now im half asleep driving to training and practically asleep driving home and anytime i sit down during the day i cud fall asleep a few times, any ideas ron?


*Sounds like sleep apnea..Do you snore?*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so basically ron , by continuously reloading \ deloading u wud be continually making small steady gains bit by bit at moderate dosages and keeping health in check ? *thats the plan!* instead of a gung ho take as many thousand grams as i can attitude? If someone was taking 750 mg test during reload , then came off and did pct for 2 weeks, then back on reload and took 1000mg, well how many mg do u start with on ur next 2 reloads u have coming up? *i would go 1-1.5 grams per week during second reload or use least amount you can while still making gains*. The same again 750 then 1000 as long as your getn results keep repeating with those dosages? *yes* my training looks like this ... Mon - back,tri tues - shoulders,traps,abs thurs - chest,bi fri - legs . Routine is same all round, *(train triceps after shoulders not back!)* example for chest....... Incline db, warm up of about 20 reps with low weight , next set 12 reps of 75, next set 10 reps of 85 , next set 8 reps of 95 and last set is 105's for 6 reps. Ive been told to consider the sets of 12 and 10 reps to be warms up sets aswel and sets of 8 and 6 as the 2 working sets as these are the 2 sets i shud be taking to total failure and if i can get more reps i will or forced reps. Il do the same for for flat dbs, incline flys and hammer strength machine. But it tends to work out a bit diff say for arms , pretend triceps, tricep cable pushdowns - i seem to end up goin to failure on the 2 warm up sets of 12 and 10 aswel as sets 8 and 6! So shud i consider doin all 4 sets of 12.10.8.6 all to failure* yes, you are under-training!* and count as 4 sets or shud i choose using slighly lighter weights for the sets of 12 and 10? Which ive done before but then found i end up pushing less weight for the sets of 8 and 6. I think im even confusing myself know i hope you understand what im sayn!


*do not count warm up sets. Perform around 8 work sets to failure (no forced reps) per body part and no need in warming up for second chest exercise!*

----------


## lynxeffect1

yes ron, my gf says im snoring like crazy and waking her up, i used never snore either until bout 6 months ago,now i cant stop! so whats sleep apnea? ive never been a good sleeper at all, i feel like im constantly caught in between being asleep and awake, i cud be snoring my head off then someone cud walk into the room and say hello and id say whats up right back to them! ps... you the man ron you know it all !

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Damn Ronnie, beat me to it. So you would do an 8 week cycle even if you aren't going to slingshot? 8 weeks test cyp @ 500mg then 2 weeks test cyp 250mg, then PCT, for example?*Yes, thats a 10 week mini slingshot cycle. Save other 4 weeks of gear for next cycle. Follow up with PCT after 10 weeks.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> yes ron, my gf says im snoring like crazy and waking her up, i used never snore either until bout 6 months ago,now i cant stop!* I am convinced steroids progress sleep apnea!* so whats sleep apnea? *That flap in your throat (probably gotten larger) is blocking off your airway and you are not breathing (getting oxygen to brain). It's dangerous over-time for your heart and can cause a stroke.* *You need a sleep study!!!*. *I use a bi=pap because it's more comfortable than a c-pap to help me breath.* ive never been a good sleeper at all, i feel like im constantly caught in between being asleep and awake, i cud be snoring my head off then someone cud walk into the room and say hello and id say whats up right back to them! ps... you the man ron you know it all !


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=calie;5529939]A steroid is a type of organic compound that contains a specific arrangement of four cycloalkane rings that are joined to each other. Examples of steroids include the dietary fat cholesterol, the sex hormones estradiol and testosterone , and the anti-inflammatory drug dexamethasone.


*PLEASE DO NOT TROLL IN THIS THREAD OR ON THIS BOARD!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=kelevra;5527596]


> The veg spread is regular spread from store like Blue Bonnet. 2tbsp has 12 total fats 2 of those are saturated fat. No cholesterol and no trans fats. I can replace it with a good oil for the healthy fats? 
> Ill get the egg whites and get rid of the whey. Except for post WO
> How about the protein blend shakes at bed time, should I sub the egg whites there to? 
> And what do you think of the totals?
> 162 total fats, 35 of those are sat fats
> 223 total carbs, 27 of those are sugars
> 450 grams protein 
> About 4150 total calories.


*I WOULD DROP VEGETABLE SREAD AND REPLACE WITH SOME HEALTHY FATS. INORDER TO KEEP BODY FAT LEVELS IN CHECK TAKE IN FATS DURING BREAKFAST AND LATER IN EVENING AND/OR AT NIGHT. DECREASE CARBS AT NIGHT.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> couple of questions. I'm doing a 20 week blast, about to do my 1st deload. If i am pinning e3d (500mg/week) when i enter the deload i just wait a week till the next pin? *yes!* like if the 21st is when i start my deload and it coincides with a pin day, that would be my last for a week and then i pin again on the 28th and start the reload the following week? *yes!* for the reload i'll be doing 750 a week, is that ok to pin on mon, wed, fri? *yes!* 
> 
> second, you mention that its best to stick with the same exercises so you can log your gains thru the blast. Is it best to keep my workouts the same for the 2nd reload (although i might add an exercise or 2 to add some volume, current reload is in the 7-9 set range)*if you are making gains do not change anything. Quite often you can get by with adding more for a couple of weeks or so but then you'll usually find the need to revert back to less once again because the cns/joints can't take the extra load. I do my best finding what works per each body part and stikcing to it for the most part.on occasion i will add or take away but it's rare.* thanks!


above

----------


## ridedivefx

Appreciate the response Ron, a couple of more questions 

1. For the 2nd Reload I have access some EQ, I was thinking of doing an 8 week of 400mg EQ along with higher test than 1st Reload and then 200mg/week EQ for the 2nd deload. Would this be OK?

2. For the 1st reload I am taking 500mg/week every 3.5days (8am/8pm) with Prop kickstart for 4 weeks and then for 2nd reload 750mg/week E3.5Days, you mentioned to take a 1gram is it because of the prop I used in the 1st 4 weeks of the 1st reload?

Thanks

----------


## lynxeffect1

christ ron those caps look f*cking scary! ders no way i cud wear one of those, sure theres sum sort of nose peg dat wud do the trick ??? also jus how potent is insulin at building muscle? or wud i gain fat. if i was only to take it post workout , wot kind of gains wud this give and wot dosage wud be needed?

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, do you think 30mins low-med intensity cardio pre breakfast and after last meal would hinder gains? ive tried this recently and found myself losing bf while still steadily gaining. not sure though if im risking significant gains. 
i dont count cals but rather macros - protein 450g carbs 350g fats 50g
thinking of upping fats to 90g as the cardio should prevent fat gain. just trying to make gains as lean as possible. on rest days i keep carbs at 100g - do you think i should compensate for reduce in cals by upping fats?
also are you watching the flex pro this weekend? cant wait to see evan centopani competing again, hes made unbelievable progress.
thanks ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> appreciate the response ron, a couple of more questions 
> 
> 1. For the 2nd reload i have access some eq, i was thinking of doing an 8 week of 400mg eq along with higher test than 1st reload and then 200mg/week eq for the 2nd deload. Would this be ok?*you can do that but imo eq should be used primary by those who cannot gain weight and by those who actually have an increase in appetite while taking eq. Eq is simply too weak to build any appreciable muscle and the test is going to over power it.*2. For the 1st reload i am taking 500mg/week every 3.5days (8am/8pm) with prop kickstart for 4 weeks and then for 2nd reload 750mg/week e3.5days, you mentioned to take a 1gram is it because of the prop i used in the 1st 4 weeks of the 1st reload?*yes*thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5531037]christ ron those caps look f*cking scary! *YOU GET USED TO IT..LOL* ders no way i cud wear one of those, sure theres sum sort of nose peg dat wud do the trick ??? *NO, YOU HAVE TO GET THE MASK..I KNOW IT STINKS BUT THATS THE WAY IT IS.*. also jus how potent is insulin at building muscle? or wud i gain fat. *I'VE NEVER USED INSULIN PERSONALLY BUT IT WORKS FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE VERY LEAN. PEOPLE WHO HAVE ENDOMORPHIC TENDENCIES GET FAT ON SLIN.*if i was only to take it post workout , wot kind of gains wud this give and wot dosage wud be needed? *5 IU POST WORKOUT FOR STARTERS AND NO MORE THAN 10 AS AN ADVANCED TRAINER WOULD PROVIDE SOME GAINS BUT HOW MUCH IS IMPOSSIBLE TO SAY. UNLESS YOU ARE A NATIONAL LEVEL COMPETITOR YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS TAKING SOMETHING AS DANGEROUS AS INSULIN. [/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, do you think 30mins low-med intensity cardio pre breakfast and after last meal would hinder gains? Ive tried this recently and found myself losing bf while still steadily gaining. Not sure though if im risking significant gains. *you can get by with it if body fat levels are high or you have a slow metabolism.* i dont count cals but rather macros - protein 450g carbs 350g fats 50g
> thinking of upping fats to 90g as the cardio should prevent fat gain. *cardio does not prevent fat gains if you increase calories (its a catch 22!)* just trying to make gains as lean as possible. On rest days i keep carbs at 100g - do you think i should compensate for reduce in cals by upping fats?* you could but it's more water weight than bodyfat weight that will be lost. And i would not decrease carbs lower than 200.*also are you watching the flex pro this weekend? Cant wait to see evan centopani competing again, hes made unbelievable progress.* if i get a chance i will.*thanks ronnie


above

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I think you missed my question #2275.

----------


## SOEZACAVEMANCANDOIT

Just wanted to say I read this post all the way through, My first read on this site and it makes complete sense to me thanks for a great read for a newbie PuP

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Got it. Thanks Ron. One question though. How long does it take to start feeling breathing problems with the Tren? Mine is Tren Hex and it's only been a couple of days, but I don't really have too much of a problem with 35 minutes of moderate cardio. I bought the tren from a good friend and hope it's good but since Thailand is almost impossible to get tren locally, I gave it a try. As a side note I have some coming from out of the country that's said to be 100% legit. Just wondering how long it takes for the breathing problems to start...?


*Sorry, I missed this question. Serious breathing problems from tren usually become manifested after about 2 weeks but some breathing problems can occur in as little as two days..*

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I use Regaine (minoxidol) to prevent hair loss, which works well for me, but i'm now starting to develop a scalp reaction from it. Because of this I need to find an alternative. Here in the UK I can get Finnestride/Propecia on private prescription and was wondering what you thought of this product. With it being a DHT blocker, will it in any way hinder gains from AAS? Also, because I responded well to the Minoxidol, should that mean I will respond well to Finnestride?
Many thanks Ron.

----------


## The Titan99

> *Sorry, I missed this question. Serious breathing problems from tren usually become manifested after about 2 weeks but some breathing problems can occur in as little as two days..*


Thanks Man, I'm still doing OK breathing-wise, but noticing a slight difference just lately. I wonder if it's Tren Hex ester making it milder. I guess the best indicators is my lifts are increasing at a scary rate (added 30 lbs + reps to squats in the last 2 weeks of my new reload!!) to the point of me starting to go into a higher rep range rather than keep stacking on the weight for fear of injury. Also, I've done up to 1500 mg of Test with up to 800 mg of Deca and NEVER experienced anything like the short fuse I have with this. Of course I never allow this to get out of line, but I actually had to leave the DMV I was getting so angry. If you think the DMV in the states is irritating, you ought to try Thailand!! I am convinced my gear is top-notch, but Tren is definitely a whole different animal, at least for me...

----------


## lew

Ronnie

What is your advice for pct? I'm sure I've read you just use hcg ? 

Currently in pct and had horrible sides with clomid. Carrying on with 20 mg tamoxifen only- clomid is horrible shit. During my cycle I ran 250 iu x2 week and also 500iu e3d up to pct which was around 18 days. My cycle was 12 weeks 400mg test

By the way u are right after 8 weeks my gains stopped! Should have followed your protocol but first cycle somlearn by my mistakes!

----------


## Tom Bodo

Hi Ronnie.

I've read the complete thread over the last couple of days. Very good information, thank you!

I'm 31 years old and decided to go on HRT, because I started to feel old with lack of energy, less sex drive and bad recovering. No kids wanted. I'm coming back after a 5 year break from lifting heavy weights. Had some experience with AAS previously. I trained half a year naturally now and went up from 160 lb to 180 lb at 5,11. I started injecting enantat one week ago. I would really appreciate if you would comment my cycle, training and diet, as you really seem to know what you are talking about.

Cycle:
8 week reload with 500mg Enantat/week
2 week deload with 250mg/week
8 week reload with 750mg Enantat/week
2 week deload with 350mg/week
8 week reload with 1000mg Enantat/week
2 week deload with 350mg/week

I'm still way under my natural limit, so I wonder if I should only up the test dose every other reload? 2 reloads with 500mg, 2 reloads with 750mg and 2 reloads with 1000mg? Are 350mg for deload to high or okay at higher reload doses?
Long term goals are non competing, 220 lb with visible abs, fairly low risk on health and enjoying the increase in mood and life quality that test offers.


Training:
I train at home for the first 10-20 weeks, so I'm limited to free weights. All sets are work sets close to failure.

day 1
5 sets decline Bench (10 degrees) - 6-12 reps
3 sets incline Bench (10 degrees) - 6-12 reps

day 2
5 sets db rows - 6-12 reps 
5 sets weighted chins close grip - 6-12 reps (I get shoulder problems with wide grip)

day 3 rest

day 4
3 sets db shoulder press - 8-12 reps
3 sets db raises 8-12 reps
3 sets lean forward db raises - 10-15 reps
3 sets shrugs - 10-15 reps

day 5
5 sets French Press – 8-12 reps
3 sets db extensions seating – 8-12 reps
3 sets barbell curls – 8-12 reps
3 sets concentration curls – 8-12 reps

day 6
5 sets Squats
3 sets stiff leg deads
3 sets calf raises standing

day 7 rest


Diet
7:00
300g tuna
40g olive oil
green veggies

10:00
250g ground beef
30g peanuts

01:00
250g ground beef
30g peanuts

04:00
Pre workout - 25 g dextrose with 3 g creatin
During workout - 25 g dextrose with 3 g creatin
Post workout - 25 g dextrose with 3 g creatin

06:00
30 Minutes post workout
125g rice
300g coalfish
Green veggies

9:00
400g zero fat curd cheese
400g carrots

Total: 
330 Protein, 220 carbs, 140 fats (On non-training days 145 carbs.)
I can’t get liquid egg whites where I live.


Attached you will see a pic of me after coming back and training naturally for 6 month.

----------


## lynxeffect1

besides lowering the dosage or pct during a 2 week deload , you can also jus come off all gear and do no pct for the 2 weeks aswel right? also ron can you give blood while on steroids ? wud any factors come into play here?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> besides lowering the dosage or pct during a 2 week deload , you can also jus come off all gear and do no pct for the 2 weeks aswel right?* it can be done but i don't recommend it as it's hard on the system. It's best to do pct when you take a break from steroids OR RUN 500 OF HCG PER WEEK DURING ENTIRE CYCLE.*  also ron can you give blood while on steroids ? *yes but you could be declined if hemocrit levels are too high. I would give towards end of deload to give your system time to clear out.* wud any factors come into play here?


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

normally ive been using 5000 iu's split into 3 shots starting first shot ten days after last shot of test, seems to work ok but i feel it wud be worth my while taking hcg for a full 2 weeks with 10,000iu the dosage using maybe dave palumbos recommendation of 2000iu every 3rd day for 2 wks , this is surely a better dosage to use during deloads or when coming off altogether ? and using the 10,000iu intead of 5 wud surely help more in not having a lower sperm count ? also ron i know a bodybuilder at our gym whos very big and never seems to help others learn, if we ask him a question hed give us an answer but its always a load of crap, for instance he says hes only ever used 500 test a wk for ten wks den off for ten wks which at his size doesnt look like it wud maintain his right forearm, hes competed at the amatuer mr.universe before. but wot hed forgot he told me a year earlier was that to have his last child he needed ivf because his sperm count was way too low the doctor told him, hes only 30 now and this was 2 years back. so my question is , wud this be common at such a young age or is it jus down to being on all the time or high dosages or both ? den again i was told before that he was using since he was 15 so if thats true it was an early start. taking this into account wudnt u say its better to ALWAYS take hcg during deloads instead of tapering down the dosage to try maintain the highest sperm count u can ?

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, what did you think of the flex pro results? evan looked incredible, the best ive seen him.
do you mind having a look at my diet? its my first reload-deload since my pec tear but ive already regained pretty much most of my size (except for chest) and lost bf. 
on the reload my diet was (give or take a few weeks as i was getting back in the swing of things after the injury)

cardio for 30 mins low intensity 
meal 1 - 12 egg whites 3 whole eggs and three wholemeal bread slices protein: 55g carbs: 50g fats: 15g
meal 2 - 2 tins tuna 1 large potato protein: 60g carbs: 50g fats: 5g

train

meal 3 - 80g simple carbs (mostly glucose) 50g whey protein protein: 50g carbs: 80g fats: 0g
meal 4 - 2 tins tuna 100g rice protein: 60g carbs: 50g fats: 5g
meal 5 - 250g cod fish 50g rice (or 100g oats) protein: 40g carbs: 25g fats: 5g 
meal 6 - 250g cod fish (with either 50g rice or 2 tbl spoon pb) protein: 40g carbs: 25g fats: 5g
meal 7 - 11 egg whites 4 whole eggs protein: 55g carbs: 0g fats: 20g approx macros: protein - 410g carbs - 280g fats - 70g
meal 8 - 50g whey protein 15 olive oil or pb protein:50g carbs:0 fats:15g
(3 or 4 days of the week 20 mins moderate intensity cardio after last meal) 

approx macros: protein - 410g carbs - 280g fats - 70g 

cycle was 1.2g test 750mg tren 

DELOAD - 
everything remains same but protein intake is halved
and training volume halved

cycle - 1 shot of 200mg test in between the 2 weeks and hcg 

let me know if i can make any improvements.
for the next consecutive reload i was planning on upping test to 1.5g and tren to 900mg and trying to get another protein meal in.
thanks ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> I use Regaine (minoxidol) to prevent hair loss, which works well for me, but i'm now starting to develop a scalp reaction from it. Because of this I need to find an alternative. Here in the UK I can get Finnestride/Propecia on private prescription and was wondering what you thought of this product. With it being a DHT blocker, will it in any way hinder gains from AAS? *It's probably going to destroy your sex drive!* Also, because I responded well to the Minoxidol, should that mean I will respond well to Finnestride?
> Many thanks Ron.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5536975]normally ive been using 5000 iu's split into 3 shots starting first shot ten days after last shot of test, seems to work ok but i feel it wud be worth my while taking hcg for a full 2 weeks with 10,000iu the dosage using maybe dave palumbos recommendation of 2000iu every 3rd day for 2 wks , this is surely a better dosage to use during deloads or when coming off altogether ? *yes i agree* and using the 10,000iu intead of 5 wud surely help more in not having a lower sperm count ? also ron i know a bodybuilder at our gym whos very big and never seems to help others learn, if we ask him a question hed give us an answer but its always a load of crap, for instance he says hes only ever used 500 test a wk for ten wks den off for ten wks which at his size doesnt look like it wud maintain his right forearm, hes competed at the amatuer mr.universe before. but wot hed forgot he told me a year earlier was that to have his last child he needed ivf because his sperm count was way too low the doctor told him, hes only 30 now and this was 2 years back. so my question is , wud this be common at such a young age or is it jus down to being on all the time or high dosages or both ?* it's not so much dosages as being on all the time and IMO the guy is lying to you!*s den again i was told before that he was using since he was 15 so if thats true it was an early start. taking this into account wudnt u say its better to ALWAYS take hcg during deloads instead of tapering down the dosage to try maintain the highest sperm count u can *?If you wont to be safe take 500iu per week during relaods then bump up dosages of hcg during deloads.* /QUOTE]above

----------


## lew

Hi Ronnie

Sorry to push you on this could you look at my question above - thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie
> 
> What is your advice for pct?* It varies but I like running hcg for 2-3 weeks post cycle.* I'm sure I've read you just use hcg ? *You can use hcg only unless anti-es are used during a cycle and some opt to use anties anyways.*Currently in pct and had horrible sides with clomid. *Not a fan of clomid but it can benefit some.* Carrying on with 20 mg tamoxifen only- clomid is horrible shit. During my cycle I ran 250 iu x2 week and also 500iu e3d up to pct which was around 18 days. My cycle was 12 weeks 400mg test
> 
> By the way u are right after 8 weeks my gains stopped! Should have followed your protocol but first cycle somlearn by my mistakes!*I know, it sux that gains stop at around 8 weeks unless dosages are increased....You'll get it right next time around!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie.
> 
> I've read the complete thread over the last couple of days. Very good information, thank you!
> 
> I'm 31 years old and decided to go on hrt,* good choice!* because i started to feel old with lack of energy, less sex drive and bad recovering. No kids wanted. I'm coming back after a 5 year break from lifting heavy weights. Had some experience with aas previously. I trained half a year naturally now and went up from 160 lb to 180 lb at 5,11. I started injecting enantat one week ago. I would really appreciate if you would comment my cycle, training and diet, as you really seem to know what you are talking about.
> 
> Cycle:
> 8 week reload with 500mg enantat/week
> 2 week deload with 250mg/week
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, what did you think of the flex pro results? Evan looked incredible, the best ive seen him.
> Do you mind having a look at my diet? Its my first reload-deload since my pec tear but ive already regained pretty much most of my size (except for chest) and lost bf. 
> On the reload my diet was (give or take a few weeks as i was getting back in the swing of things after the injury)
> 
> cardio for 30 mins low intensity 
> meal 1 - 12 egg whites 3 whole eggs and three wholemeal bread slices protein: 55g carbs: 50g fats: 15g
> meal 2 - 2 tins tuna 1 large potato protein: 60g carbs: 50g fats: 5g
> 
> train
> ...


above

----------


## delta1111

> Hi Ronnie,
> I use Regaine (minoxidol) to prevent hair loss, which works well for me, but i'm now starting to develop a scalp reaction from it. Because of this I need to find an alternative. Here in the UK I can get Finnestride/Propecia on private prescription and was wondering what you thought of this product. With it being a DHT blocker, will it in any way hinder gains from AAS? *It's probably going to destroy your sex drive!* Also, because I responded well to the Minoxidol, should that mean I will respond well to Finnestride?
> Many thanks Ron.


Hello again Ronnie,
I'm aware there is a possibility of my libido being affected, but my Doc said it only effects about 2% of men in this way. The main thing I wanted to know is if it will affect my muscle gains.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello again Ronnie,
> I'm aware there is a possibility of my libido being affected, but my Doc said it only effects about 2% of men in this way. The main thing I wanted to know is if it will affect my muscle gains.* Basically, I think you can stil make gains on finasteride, but less than if you weren't on it. How much less I cannot say for certain but dht does help with muscle growth a little. I have had multiple clients try propecia for hair loss with moderate success while taking steroids . I strongly disagree with your doctor in that it will not cause sexual dysfunction. I've seen many guys lose all interest in sex while taking this medication and when they had sex their ejaculation volume lessened to a noticeable degree. In other words, their orgasms sucked! I hope this will not be the case for you. Just try it and see how it goes. If it hurts you sexually don't take it.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Man, I'm still doing OK breathing-wise, but noticing a slight difference just lately. I wonder if it's Tren Hex ester making it milder. *Tren ace can certainly be worse on one's breathing than tren hex IMO but it sounds like you are going to do fine breathing wise*. I guess the best indicators is my lifts are increasing at a scary rate (added 30 lbs + reps to squats in the last 2 weeks of my new reload!!) to the point of me starting to go into a higher rep range rather than keep stacking on the weight for fear of injury. Also, I've done up to 1500 mg of Test with up to 800 mg of Deca and NEVER experienced anything like the short fuse I have with this. Of course I never allow this to get out of line, but I actually had to leave the DMV I was getting so angry. If you think the DMV in the states is irritating, you ought to try Thailand!! I am convinced my gear is top-notch, but Tren is definitely a whole different animal, at least for me...


above

----------


## Symbifi

Only because my internet out here is so slow do I ask this question before reading the next 51 pages haha. Ok here goes... When you mention PCT or bridge for deload, does bridging mean no AE? If so, how would you say is the best way to keep levels from going crazy? What would you recommend for PCT anyways?

----------


## Tom Bodo

Thank you for your input Ronnie, i appreciate  :Smilie:  

You recommended to add some Deca , when beeing on long term. You recommended 1cc. The ones i get come in 2 ml vials with 100mg/ml. I know from the past that my nipples and sexlive don't like to much of it, so i would run it low dose for tendons only. You think 100mg a week would be good to tendons or rather 200mg a week?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

would nolvadex ....be easier on joints.. than arimidex ... since estrogen still present??

----------


## The Titan99

I'm on the third week of a reload and last night I was doing Back/Bi's. I've been going up steadily with weight and reps on all exercises. Last night I struggled a bit with underhand rows, but then made some progress with T-Bars. After that I do dead lifts 2 warm up sets followed by 1-4 reps then 4 more sets of 5-6. Last week I hit my first working set at 375 lbs. for 3 reps. Excellent for me!! This week I felt a little lower back twinge so I started my first working set at 355 lbs. COULDN'T move it off the ground!!! Dropped it to 330 and barely got 4 reps!!! This kind of scared me so I skipped deads after that. On underhand rows/T bars I felt a little pull below my right shoulder blade and I have a touchy forearm tendon, (I use straps and have no pain there) but this couldn't have been responsible for that kind of loss of strength, could it? Diet was cool (300 carbs), was hurting for sleep a little but I still couldn't imagine... Anabolics are 750 mg Sust week/525 mg Tren Hex week/50 mg Proviron ed and like I say I was on my 3rd week. Had the girlfriend down for the weekend and maybe partied a little too much but I was well hydrated and had a decent chest/tri's. What happened Ron? I'm doing shoulders/traps/abs tonight. I'll see what happens next week, but this is the most alarming set back without serious injury I've ever experienced. What do you think? Should I have drastically dropped the weight and did it anyway? I thought if I had to drop 120-130 lbs there might be something seriously wrong. BTW, I feel fine today.

----------


## welcometopiyush

Hi Ron

I want to start a good AAS cycle for gaining lean mass without any fat but i fear any side effects that are written on internet. i finished my last cycle in april 2010.can i start cycle now with just 6-8 months gap . i don't want to take any risk with my natural hormones. please suggest a good and effective cycle.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> only because my internet out here is so slow do i ask this question before reading the next 51 pages haha. Ok here goes... When you mention pct or bridge for deload, does bridging mean no ae? *you do not need anti-es during deload unless you run them during reload.if* so, how would you say is the best way to keep levels from going crazy? *they won't go crazy because it's only for 2 weeks but there will be a certain decline in androgen levels. This is a perfect time to reduce training load and do higher reps. The more you use during reloads the higher dosages of test you can use during deloads.* what would you recommend for pct anyways? *hcg for about 3 weeks*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> would nolvadex ....be easier on joints.. than arimidex ... since estrogen still present??*In general, the nolvadex will be easier on joint pain than arimidex but some people still experience some form of joint/muscle pain while using.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thank you for your input Ronnie, i appreciate  
> 
> You recommended to add some Deca , when beeing on long term. You recommended 1cc. The ones i get come in 2 ml vials with 100mg/ml. I know from the past that my nipples and sexlive don't like to much of it, so i would run it low dose for tendons only. You think 100mg a week would be good to tendons or rather 200mg a week? *200 per week will kill your sex drive if you are prone to having sides with deca so go with 100 mgs every week or even 100 every 2 weeks. A little goes along way!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron
> 
> i want to start a good aas cycle for gaining lean mass without any fat but i fear any side effects that are written on internet. I finished my last cycle in april 2010.can i start cycle now with just 6-8 months gap . I don't want to take any risk with my natural hormones. Please suggest a good and effective cycle.


*what was your last cycle?* above

----------


## welcometopiyush

> *what was your last cycle?* above


Hi Ron
Thanks for Replying

My last stack was somthing like this
weak 1-4
testosterone 250 mg,equipose 150mg,dianabol 40mg
week 5- 6
testosterone 500 mg,equipose 200mg,dianabol 40mg
week 7-8
testosterone 250 mg,equipose 150mg,dianabol 40mg

week 9-12
PCT

I took 15 days testosterone undeconate at 40 mg/day in november also 1- Nov to 15 Nov

Now this time i want to gain size as well as clear my physique at the same time but want to be safe also

Please advise.

I shall be thankful to you.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, quick question what do you think of hany rambods fst-7 system for lagging bodyparts? to me it just sounds like a quick fix and can lead to overtraining in the long term, what do you think?

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron, strained a muscle in my neck during 2nd week of deload so only got 2 days training in, be grand for next week but it wont effect me for reloading again will it, shud help more if anything since wasnt training?

----------


## bananabate

hey Ron ...would you recommend fast acting or slow acting esters (Tren /Test) knowing that after that Im going into deload after that and reaload afterwards again? This is gonna be my 3rd Tren cycle... Thanks a lot

----------


## ricky23

> hi ronnie, quick question what do you think of hany rambods fst-7 system for lagging bodyparts? to me it just sounds like a quick fix and can lead to overtraining in the long term, what do you think?


sorry ron just found that you answered a similar question on page 6!
thanks

----------


## lynxeffect1

also ron i got the flu last wk, prob from sust, i htought twud be gone but now my throat is swollen up and find it hard to swallow, so if dis doesnt let up or if i need anti biotics or need to get touncils out or something i cant start me reload can i? anti biotics for a week wud ruin my cycle wudnt it? and i cant take 3 weeks off for deload can i

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm on the third week of a reload and last night I was doing Back/Bi's. I've been going up steadily with weight and reps on all exercises. Last night I struggled a bit with underhand rows, but then made some progress with T-Bars. After that I do dead lifts 2 warm up sets followed by 1-4 reps then 4 more sets of 5-6. Last week I hit my first working set at 375 lbs. for 3 reps. Excellent for me!! This week I felt a little lower back twinge so I started my first working set at 355 lbs. COULDN'T move it off the ground!!! Dropped it to 330 and barely got 4 reps!!! This kind of scared me so I skipped deads after that. On underhand rows/T bars I felt a little pull below my right shoulder blade and I have a touchy forearm tendon, (I use straps and have no pain there) but this couldn't have been responsible for that kind of loss of strength, could it? *YES IT COULD IF YOU IRRITATED A TENDON.* Diet was cool (300 carbs), was hurting for sleep a little but I still couldn't imagine... Anabolics are 750 mg Sust week/525 mg Tren Hex week/50 mg Proviron ed and like I say I was on my 3rd week. Had the girlfriend down for the weekend and maybe partied a little too much but I was well hydrated and had a decent chest/tri's. What happened Ron? I'm doing shoulders/traps/abs tonight. I'll see what happens next week, but this is the most alarming set back without serious injury I've ever experienced. What do you think?* Either a muscle or tendon pull. Also, partying with alcohol kills the CNS and that compounded your strength loss.* Should I have drastically dropped the weight and did it anyway? I thought if I had to drop 120-130 lbs there might be something seriously wrong. BTW, I feel fine today.* You did the right thing by stopping!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron
> thanks for replying
> 
> my last stack was somthing like this
> weak 1-4
> testosterone 250 mg,equipose 150mg,dianabol 40mg
> week 5- 6
> testosterone 500 mg,equipose 200mg,dianabol 40mg
> week 7-8
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5543711]hi ronnie, quick question what do you think of hany rambods fst-7 system for lagging bodyparts? to me it just sounds like a quick fix and can lead to overtraining in the long term, what do you think?* Honestly, there is no way to bring up a lagging body part by training it with more sets. What brings up lagging body parts is [U]consistency, prioritization and hard work over the long haul given you are not under-training Obtaining an additional pump in the gym (like you can get from fst-7) does not equal more muscle mass. Straight sets always builds the most muscle and moving fast between sets at the end like fst-7 teaches does not allow for maximum weights to be used-hence a lack of deep type-2 fiber stimulation and increasing your chance for injury IMO. It's too many sets and over-training for the masses. You will never change your genetics by doing too many sets or eating too much protein. Train smart and you will grow according to your genetics. Nothing can change that![/[/U]*QUOTE]above

----------


## welcometopiyush

> above


Hi Ronnie

i wat to cut also at the same time. do i need to take something for cutting also at the same time.

----------


## welcometopiyush

> Hi Ronnie
> 
> i wat to cut also at the same time. do i need to take something for cutting also at the same time.


actually i am planing to run clen and tren with test.

----------


## bernimx

Hey M. Rowland,

I first read that thread in 2008 but just fell back on it again and found it EXTREMELY informative and logic, thank you very much for this.

I'm a bit confused, please tell me if I got this right.

At first you were suggesting to reload for 8-12 week, then deload for two weeks, but it seems that now you narrowed it down really to an 8 week reload followed by a 2 week deload, and a two week prime after that if you really were overtrained. Is this about right?

Also, you probably mentionned it, but could I alternate between say a blast where I eat a little bit over maintenance, say 300 a day on average to really minimise fat gain and have more of a recomp effect, followed by a second blast aiming at lowering bf%, where i'd follow a carb-cycling approach just like the one you mentionned. How do you play around with the dosage for such planning? Would you still increase the dosage? Since i'm giving vague details, i'm just looking for a vague answer; i'm not paying you anyway eh.

Thank you.

----------


## Unleashthebeast

Great read Ronnie ! Time for me to change everything up and try this your way.

A little about me:
I am 28 years old now. I am 6ft 215 pounds and about 12 - 14% BF On and off working out over the years. Im READY now to take the next step.

I have been a few cycles in high school (for football) and when I was in the military, from 2000 - 2004, but didn’t take the time to do any homework to know what I was doing. I know I was on Test and Dbol . (10 - 12wk cycles) I took no post cycle. Thank God I didn’t get any side effects. It was great to be young dumb and LUCKY. 

I was about to start my cycle tomorrow, but after reading this for the first time today..... I HAVE A LOT TO LEARN and need to change my ways. 



I will be taking supertest450
EACH ML OF SUPERTEST CONTAINS:
32 mg per ml of testosterone acetate 
147 mg per ml of testosterone decanoate 
73 mg per ml of testosterone propionate 
73 mg per ml of testosterone phenylpropionate 
125 mg per ml of testosterone cypionate 

Im sure you know this but it's new to me. I am getting it from **** shop (They have great pricing)

I will be taking Deca200 and Dbol as well.

Supertest450 - 900ml per wk
Deca200 - 400ml per wk
Dbol -350mg per wk

Are any of these worse that the other ? I hear Dbol is pretty hard on your body. I remember taking Dbol in the military and it was harder for me to run when on it.

Is this too much to take for a YEAR using your program ? 

My goal is 250 - 260 @ 10% give or take a percent. I know this will take time. 



Should I take HCG with this? If so, why is beneficial? When should I cycle it in ?
On my 2 week deload howmuch Nolvadex should I take ?
When I start my deload should I take clomid? dosage? Is clomid also called PCT? 

Any difference between clomid and nolvadex ? 

Should I take these during my cycle?

1. Creatine? When and how much?
2. NO2? When and how much?
3. Vitamin B, B6 or B12. Pill or injectable ? When and how much?
4. Vitamin E When and how much?
5. Milk thistle. When and how much? 


I know I have a lot of question. I would be more than glad to pay for the answers from you. 

Thank You, 
Adam

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, strained a muscle in my neck during 2nd week of deload so only got 2 days training in, be grand for next week but it wont effect me for reloading again will it, shud help more if anything since wasnt training? *just stick to the program and get some baclophen (muscle relaxer) for when you strain that neck. It works wonders!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey Ron ...would you recommend fast acting or slow acting esters (Tren /Test) knowing that after that Im going into deload after that and reaload afterwards again? *I recommend both slow acting test and tren over fast acting esters pretty much always as it provides you with more stable blood levels and fewer painful injections!* This is gonna be my 3rd Tren cycle... Thanks a lot


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> also ron i got the flu last wk, prob from sust, i htought twud be gone but now my throat is swollen up and find it hard to swallow, so if dis doesnt let up or if i need anti biotics or need to get touncils out or something i cant start me reload can i? *yes* anti biotics for a week wud ruin my cycle wudnt it? *Anti-biotics wont hurt your cycle and I do not think sustanon is causing you to have a sore throat. Sounds like strap throat so get to a doctor for some meds.*. and i cant take 3 weeks off for deload can i* You can but it's counterproductive unless you are sick or injured*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=welcometopiyush;5545603]actually i am planing to run clen and tren with test.* that will work very good![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey m. Rowland,
> 
> i first read that thread in 2008 but just fell back on it again and found it extremely informative and logic, thank you very much for this.
> 
> I'm a bit confused, please tell me if i got this right.
> 
> At first you were suggesting to reload for 8-12 week, then deload for two weeks, but it seems that now you narrowed it down really to an 8 week reload followed by a 2 week deload, and a two week prime after that if you really were overtrained. Is this about right?* no prime is needed after a 2 week deload. Only after a show would you normally need to take it easy for more than 2 weeks.* also, you probably mentionned it, but could i alternate between say a blast where i eat a little bit over maintenance, say 300 a day on average to really minimise fat gain and have more of a recomp effect, followed by a second blast aiming at lowering bf%, where i'd follow a carb-cycling approach just like the one you mentionned.* absolutely!* how do you play around with the dosage for such planning? Would you still increase the dosage? Since i'm giving vague details, i'm just looking for a vague answer; i'm not paying you anyway eh.*you still increase dosages during second reload. On a long drawn out cutting phase you do not deload for 2 weeks but some of my clients need a 1 week deload with training only at times if joint pain or fatigue gets out of hand.*thank you.


above

----------


## welcometopiyush

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5546772]


> actually i am planing to run clen and tren with test.* that will work very good![/*QUOTE]above


Hi Ronnie

I have heard that u can not run clen and tren togather as there will be high blood pressure associated with these two steroids 
and also heard that we can not do cardio with tren

Please suggest what are safe dosaages of clen,tren and test.

----------


## welcometopiyush

[QUOTE=welcometopiyush;5546776]


> Hi Ronnie
> 
> I have heard that u can not run clen and tren togather as there will be high blood pressure associated with these two steroids 
> and also heard that we can not do cardio with tren
> 
> Please suggest what are safe dosaages of clen,tren and test.


and also i will be using test enanthate with trenbol acetate and clen alongwith some ECA. will this be fine for cutting

----------


## welcometopiyush

and do suggest a good PCT Cycle for above stack

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great read ronnie ! Time for me to change everything up and try this your way.
> 
> A little about me:
> I am 28 years old now. I am 6ft 215 pounds and about 12 - 14% bf on and off working out over the years. Im ready now to take the next step.
> 
> I have been a few cycles in high school (for football) and when i was in the military, from 2000 - 2004, but didn’t take the time to do any homework to know what i was doing. I know i was on test and dbol . (10 - 12wk cycles) i took no post cycle. Thank god i didn’t get any side effects. It was great to be young dumb and lucky. 
> 
> I was about to start my cycle tomorrow, but after reading this for the first time today..... I have a lot to learn and need to change my ways. 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Unleashthebeast

Ronnie, 

THANK YOU. Over the last year I have read hundreds of articles, posts, forums and heard a hundred different opinions. I have been able to seperate the fact from fiction for the most part. After seeing how many folks respect you and your advice, Im done seeking the true answers to those questions. Again - Thank you

Adam

----------


## SPEED STREAM

Thanks for the info

----------


## Maronn

> above


Hi Ronnie,

many thanks for your answer. I really need to consider this. One problem is that I might want kids, but not in the next 3 years. So starting a HRT now wouldn't be a good idea, I guess.

What kind of dose would you recommend. Normally they give you 250mg every 14d, right? What could be the long term side effcts with a HRT (besides infertility)? Thanks!

----------


## lynxeffect1

palumbo says take ur shots eod to keep blood levels stable which ive been doin for quite a while now but is der gonna be a big differance if ur using 2 long lasting esters such as test/deca because the supply of barrels and pins u need to buy is never ending !

----------


## welcometopiyush

> and do suggest a good PCT Cycle for above stack


Hi Ronnie
I am planing to follow below cycle for lean gaining. please advise. 


1-3 week - Test E 500 Mg/week,stanazol oral - 20 mg/day ,tren - 150mg /week, clen - 40mcg/day ,ECA
4-5 week - Test E 750 Mg/week,stanazol oral - 30 mg/day ,tren - 300mg /week, clen - off , ECA
6-8 week - Test E 500 Mg/week,stanazol oral - 20 mg/day ,tren - 150mg /week, clen - 40mcg/day ,ECA

PCT: Weeks 9-12 
hCG at 2500 iu eod for 2 weeks
clomid at 50 mgs once per day for 4 weeks
nolva 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=welcometopiyush;5546776]


> Hi Ronnie
> 
> I have heard that u can not run clen and tren togather as there will be high blood pressure associated with these two steroids 
> and also heard that we can not do cardio with tren* Not true, in fact my blood pressure always decreased due to losing body fat and cardio. When you add clen with tren it opens up your bronchial tubes allowing you to breath pretty much normal once again.*
> Please suggest what are safe dosaages of clen,tren and test. *For what you are trying to achieve I would go with around 750 mgs of test, 400 mgs of tren and no more than 80 mcgs of clen.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=welcometopiyush;5546***]


> and also i will be using test enanthate with trenbol acetate and clen alongwith some ECA. will this be fine for cutting* drop ECA!*


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, 
> 
> thank you. Over the last year i have read hundreds of articles, posts, forums and heard a hundred different opinions. I have been able to seperate the fact from fiction for the most part. After seeing how many folks respect you and your advice, im done seeking the true answers to those questions. Again - thank you
> 
> adam


*much appreciated!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> many thanks for your answer. I really need to consider this. One problem is that I might want kids, but not in the next 3 years. So starting a HRT now wouldn't be a good idea, I guess.* No it would not IMO. However, you could have some sperm frozen. Its really a good idea for all younger guys on this board or those wanting another kid. Better safe than sorry!*What kind of dose would you recommend. Normally they give you 250mg every 14d, right? *I get 200 mgs every week so it varies but I still believe 200 per week is idea not every 2 weeks*. What could be the long term side effcts with a HRT (besides infertility)? *Only positive given you do not get high hemocrit or prolactin levels*.Thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> palumbo says take ur shots eod to keep blood levels stable which ive been doin for quite a while now but is der gonna be a big differance if ur using 2 long lasting esters such as test/deca because the supply of barrels and pins u need to buy is never ending ! *There really isn't going to be a noticeable difference between two a week or three a week injections as long esters peak for 2-3 days post injection. IMO why poke yourself three times if it can be done twice! It only increases your chances of getting an infection, hitting a vein and wasting money on needles like you stated. In fact, injecting deca only once a week is perfect!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie
> i am planing to follow below cycle for lean gaining. Please advise. 
> 
> 
> 1-3 week - test e 500 mg/week,stanazol oral - 20 mg/day ,tren - 150mg /week, clen - 40mcg/day ,eca
> 4-5 week - test e 750 mg/week,stanazol oral - 30 mg/day ,tren - 300mg /week, clen - off , eca
> 6-8 week - test e 500 mg/week,stanazol oral - 20 mg/day ,tren - 150mg /week, clen - 40mcg/day ,eca
> 
> pct: Weeks 9-12 
> ...


above

----------


## welcometopiyush

> above


Thanks for the guidence ronnie.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

during a winstrol only cycle...how do i keep up sex drive...possible???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

quads have quit responding with 12 sets...would going up to .16..sets..for a few weeks..help break my plateau???

----------


## Big C BC

Hey Ronnie

Was thinking of starting a cycle of winnie and anavar . How does this look:

wk 1-2: var 40 mg ED
wk 3-6: var 60 mg ED
wk 7-8: var 80 mg ED
wk 5-8: winnie 50mg ED

Also what kind of pct, and for how long?

----------


## The Titan99

As luck would have it, I'm in my 4th week of a reload and have contracted Dengue fever. Symtoms are fever, joint pain and complete loss of energy and appetite. (Perfect for a BB huh?) I did my workout last night but it was really tough. I'm seriously dehydrated no matter how much water I drink. I'm currently doing 1 gram of Test/525 Tren /Proviron 50 mg ed. This is suppose to last a week or 2 so my question is should I try to tough it out with a deload type workout thing and reduce to 500 mg test only or should I just rest and try to recuperate or what do you think? It seems like a waste of good Tren to stay on when I can't push to the limit. :Frown:

----------


## ricky23

hey ronnie, do you think that if all aas are stopped then gains can be kept for a max of 2 weeks before muscle loss starts or does it differ from person to person.
also what do you make of trens fat loss properties? 
thanks

----------


## bernimx

Ronnie, in your opinion, does winstrol have a use in gaining LBM, just like say T-bol or anavar , or should it be strictly used for aesthetic purposes (getting ready for a show or whatever). Winny obviously is known for cutting purposes, i'm wondering if it is simply ran for the hardening effect, or if it actually helps preserve muscle mass (because winny is indeed very anabolic ). Deca would be ran at a low dosage for the joints (test too, of course). Thanks a lot.

----------


## ricky23

ronnie if you have time to read this, what do you make of this article?
http://ianabolicsteroids.com/clearing-the-receptors.htm

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5550077]during a winstrol only cycle...how do i keep up sex drive...possible???* Add 50 mgs of proviron daily to increase androgen levels and sex drive will pick it.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5550078]quads have quit responding with 12 sets...would going up to .16..sets..for a few weeks..help break my plateau???* No, it would be just the opposite. Instead of increasing to 16 work sets for a few weeks revert back to around 8 very intense work sets and you should see some more growth. 16 work sets is always OVER-TRAINING!* /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Big C BC;5551132]Hey Ronnie

Was thinking of starting a cycle of winnie and anavar . How does this look *:Not a big fam of running winnie and var together unless you are female but if you are going to do it run both for 8 weeks and take about 40 mgs of var daily and 50 mgs of winnie daily.*wk 1-2: var 40 mg ED
wk 3-6: var 60 mg ED
wk 7-8: var 80 mg ED
wk 5-8: winnie 50mg ED

Also what kind of pct, and for how long? *read through this thread as pct has been rehashed to death. hcg only for 2-3 weeks post cycle is a good plan. 2500 eod.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> As luck would have it, I'm in my 4th week of a reload and have contracted Dengue fever. Symtoms are fever, joint pain and complete loss of energy and appetite. (Perfect for a BB huh?) I did my workout last night but it was really tough. I'm seriously dehydrated no matter how much water I drink. I'm currently doing 1 gram of Test/525 Tren /Proviron 50 mg ed. This is suppose to last a week or 2 so my question is should I try to tough it out with a deload type workout thing and reduce to 500 mg test only or should I just rest and try to recuperate or what do you think? It seems like a waste of good Tren to stay on when I can't push to the limit. *stop training altogether, get off of everything except 300 mgs of test per week and start back training and continue cycle in two weeks or when better. Do not try working out with a fever as this can be dangerous!!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, do you think that if all aas are stopped then gains can be kept for a max of 2 weeks before muscle loss starts or does it differ from person to person.* I think yes for many people but you'll probably lose some strength due to water loss.*also what do you make of trens fat loss properties? *Tren does help burn body fat!* thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, in your opinion, does winstrol have a use in gaining lbm, just like say t-bol or anavar , or should it be strictly used for aesthetic purposes (getting ready for a show or whatever). *winstrol can be used for gaining lean mass and it causes some strength gains as well.* winny obviously is known for cutting purposes, i'm wondering if it is simply ran for the hardening effect, or if it actually helps preserve muscle mass (because winny is indeed very anabolic ). Deca would be ran at a low dosage for the joints (test too, of course). *good!* thanks a lot.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie if you have time to read this, what do you make of this article? *Unfortunately Trevor died a few years back at an early age. Rumor had it was due to a stroke but I do not know for sure how he died? It's sad either way and I really hated to hear the bad news about this seemingly fine gentlemen. Regarding this article there are some valid points and some points I strongly disagree with. Speeding up the metabolism does not clear out receptors sites IMO! What speeding up the metabolism does do is increase your sensitivity to insulin (hence the importance of train legs-"your largest muscle group in the body that fires up that metabolic rate'). When you become insulin resistant ingested amino acids from protein sources no longer enter the muscle cells-hence no more muscle growth! This is why fat people keep getting fatter. DNP is a very dangerous drug and if Trevor was using DNP it may have well been what killed him. Also taking cytomel while off cycle eats muscle mass up fast-hence equaling a slower not faster metabolism over the long haul. I did agree that taking off some time each year is good for additional growth but 6 weeks works just as good as 8 weeks.* http://ianabolicsteroids.com/clearing-the-receptors.htm


above

----------


## ricky23

> above


thanks ronnie, ive read a few of trevor smiths articles some time ago but did'nt really know who he was until i researched him, seemed a very nice down to earth and intelligent guy. 
ronnie how do you think the best way is to come off or effectively clean receptors if thats possible. say 3 or 4 consecutive reload/deloads have been done which i plan to do, would a full pct be needed or would a 4 week prime do the trick (as i plan on staying on year round for best possible gains) and would the prime be completely aas free or just test at a very low dose.
thanks ronnie

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie, 

In reference to starting the 2nd 20weeks reload/deload cycle after PCT can I keep the same dosage of test/eq or would I need to increase them both.

1st reload: test/eg - 500/400
1st deload: test/eg - 250/200
2nd reload: test/eq - 750/600
2nd deload: test/eq - 375/300
PCT

Now for the 3rd reload/deload and the 4th reload/deload can I keep the same cycles/dosages as above or do I need to increase them?

thanks

----------


## bernimx

> above


Thanks a lot Ronnie.

Another question, although you might have answered it already...

Is there a point where it's wiser to come off after several reload/deload to clear the receptors so that you surpass where you were once you're back on, especially when the dosage gets very high for example?

----------


## UKDeviant

Hi Ronnie, love this thread and the hardwork you put into it. 
I have seen some serious results since following your protocol rather than the yo yo'ing from 12 weeks and time off cycles but I need some advise on my next reload. 
Current reload is 1g Test E 200mg Deca a week and not sure what to do for my next reload. I have not suffered any real sides just the odd spot on my shoulders but not sure moving up to 1.25g a week is the right thing to do so i was thinking of adding in Tren E but never used this compound before. Would you advise i keep the Test at 1g a week and add in some tren (if so what would be a good starting dose something around 400mg a week?) or should i drop the Test a little if adding in Tren e for the first time or would you recommend a completely different stack to keep the gains coming? 

Regards.

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron will taking all ur shots into one muscle help that muscle respond better or does it matter at all ? i wudnt have thought so at all but i always take my shots inda ass and it cud be just all in my head but its luks to me like my ass is growing better dan anywhere else lol! hadnt much der before , now ive a ghetto ass lol ! its the most circular muscle group i have!

----------


## The Titan99

Quote Originally Posted by The Titan99 View Post
As luck would have it, I'm in my 4th week of a reload and have contracted Dengue fever. Symtoms are fever, joint pain and complete loss of energy and appetite. (Perfect for a BB huh?) I did my workout last night but it was really tough. I'm seriously dehydrated no matter how much water I drink. I'm currently doing 1 gram of Test/525 Tren /Proviron 50 mg ed. This is suppose to last a week or 2 so my question is should I try to tough it out with a deload type workout thing and reduce to 500 mg test only or should I just rest and try to recuperate or what do you think? It seems like a waste of good Tren to stay on when I can't push to the limit. *stop training altogether, get off of everything except 300 mgs of test per week and start back training and continue cycle in two weeks or when better. Do not try working out with a fever as this can be dangerous!!* 

That's what I thought. Thanks Ron. In regards to diet, would it be a good idea to reduce carbs by 40-50% since I'm completely in active? Wouldn't this act as a sort of a prime?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> quote originally posted by the titan99 view post
> as luck would have it, i'm in my 4th week of a reload and have contracted dengue fever. Symtoms are fever, joint pain and complete loss of energy and appetite. (perfect for a bb huh?) i did my workout last night but it was really tough. I'm seriously dehydrated no matter how much water i drink. I'm currently doing 1 gram of test/525 tren /proviron 50 mg ed. This is suppose to last a week or 2 so my question is should i try to tough it out with a deload type workout thing and reduce to 500 mg test only or should i just rest and try to recuperate or what do you think? It seems like a waste of good tren to stay on when i can't push to the limit. *stop training altogether, get off of everything except 300 mgs of test per week and start back training and continue cycle in two weeks or when better. Do not try working out with a fever as this can be dangerous!!* 
> 
> that's what i thought. Thanks ron. In regards to diet, would it be a good idea to reduce carbs by 40-50% since i'm completely in active? Wouldn't this act as a sort of a prime? *it would but i'd just eat normal since you are sick and need a strong cns. If anything drop protein!*


above

----------


## welcometopiyush

Hi Ron

Just one more query.
does taking steroids just once or twice a year with modrate dosages and Proper PCT will have any kind of ill health effects in the long run. 

Thanks

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5552459]


> quads have quit responding with 12 sets...would going up to .16..sets..for a few weeks..help break my plateau???* No, it would be just the opposite. Instead of increasing to 16 work sets for a few weeks revert back to around 8 very intense work sets and you should see some more growth. 16 work sets is always OVER-TRAINING!* /QUOTE]above


Wow.....You were right on the once once again Mr.Rowland..I feel like I should be paying for this info!!!

----------


## ridedivefx

Ronnie, 

I am in my 3rd week of reload/cycle and have been doing a 5day split. Today I aggravated really badly an old nagging injury in my elbows and arms. I am not able to put any weight on them right now or do any push exercises. I can manage pull exercises however. 

What should I do? 
1. Take a week off and see how it goes and continue my cycle. 

2. Stop everything deload my cycle and stop working out for a week or till it heels. 

3. Stop cycle and stop lifting till it heels

Please advice... and thanks

----------


## bernimx

Ronnie,

I got a question regarding long-estered drugs and your reload/deload protocol.

Let's assume one runs the following plan (speculation):

*RELOAD*
1-8 Test-e @ 500mg/week
1-8 Tren -e @ 300mg/week

*DELOAD*
9-10 Test-e @ 250mg/week
9-10 Tren-e @ 150mg/week

*RELOAD*
11-18 Test-e @ 500mg/week
11-18 Tren-e @ 300mg/week

*DELOAD*
...

Because of the long ester, won't the user attain his lowest dosage during week 11-12 or so? Now if the user was using test-prop and tren-ace, I could see that plan make total sense.. But as it is laid out, which is the way you seem to be recommending, won't the drugs level slowly decline by week 9-10, to attain their lowest point at week 11-12, to then build up again from there? Please enlighten me.

----------


## GoloLolo

Hi Ronnie Rowland

I have a question for you.

Can you start a 6 week cycle that only consists of Dianabol 5mg and Nolvadex 20mg both Oral tablets?

And pyramid up slowly up to 30mg of Dianabol and then pyramid down slowly.

Also take Nolvadex every day from beggining of cycle.

Whats your view?

----------


## SirLiftALOT

Hey Ronnie 

First , thanks for contributing so much to the forums bro . Youre always finding time to answer questions .


My question is if i can reload and deload on test only & once in awhile had another compound to the mix ?

Ive done all test only cycles and im very happy with how ive grown . Im looking to compete in the NPC and wondering if test only reload and deloads are a pipe dream ...

5'6 193lbs. 14% bodyfat

----------


## Rodax

Ok buddy of mine is about to come off of a 4wk m-drol 4wk epimax PH cycle. He showed me what he planned to use for a PCT (bc that's what the guy at the store gave him to buy) and the only thing I saw remotely PCT related was Formestane. Now after pouring over the boards here, I saw that it's not that good, esp the pill form, bc of the limited bioavailability. I told him that he'd prolly be better off figuring out a Nolva/Clomid PCT fast and forget the pills. Am I right or was the store guy right?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ronnie, ive read a few of trevor smiths articles some time ago but did'nt really know who he was until i researched him, seemed a very nice down to earth and intelligent guy. 
> ronnie how do you think the best way is to come off or effectively clean receptors if thats possible. say 3 or 4 consecutive reload/deloads have been done which i plan to do, would a full pct be needed or would a 4 week prime do the trick (as i plan on staying on year round for best possible gains) and would the prime be completely aas free or just test at a very low dose.* If you plan to stay on year round try taking off 6 weeks per year by reducing dosage down to 200 mgs of test per week or do pct (your choice but I like the 200 mgs per week option best). During this time back off heavy training with volume to give the body a break. Do more cardio during this time to take body fat levels down if needed to help prime the body through increasing your sensitivity to insulin.*thanks ronnie


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron
> 
> just one more query.
> Does taking steroids just once or twice a year with modrate dosages and proper pct will have any kind of ill health effects in the long run.* no!*thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[quote=vascular vince;5555629]


> wow.....you were right on the once once again mr.rowland..i feel like i should be paying for this info!!!


*thank you!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, 
> 
> i am in my 3rd week of reload/cycle and have been doing a 5day split. Today i aggravated really badly an old nagging injury in my elbows and arms. I am not able to put any weight on them right now or do any push exercises. I can manage pull exercises however. 
> 
> What should i do? 
> 1. Take a week off and see how it goes and continue my cycle. 
> 
> 2. Stop everything deload my cycle and stop working out for a week or till it heels. *do this one and it may take two weeks or longer to heal along with some deca and dmso! What exercise hurt you?*3. Stop cycle and stop lifting till it heels
> 
> please advice... And thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> i got a question regarding long-estered drugs and your reload/deload protocol.
> 
> Let's assume one runs the following plan (speculation):
> 
> *reload*
> 1-8 test-e @ 500mg/week
> 1-8 tren -e @ 300mg/week
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie rowland
> 
> i have a question for you.
> 
> Can you start a 6 week cycle that only consists of dianabol 5mg and nolvadex 20mg both oral tablets?
> 
> And pyramid up slowly up to 30mg of dianabol and then pyramid down slowly.
> 
> Also take nolvadex every day from beggining of cycle.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie 
> 
> First , thanks for contributing so much to the forums bro . Youre always finding time to answer questions .
> 
> 
> My question is if i can reload and deload on test only & once in awhile had another compound to the mix ?
> 
> Ive done all test only cycles and im very happy with how ive grown . Im looking to compete in the NPC and wondering if test only reload and deloads are a pipe dream ...*Those who are genetically gifted and respond well to test can compete on test only. Most need some tren, d-bol or anadrol to take it to the next level unless they respond really well to test. Everyone responds differently to various drugs. Some make more strength gains off d-bol and anadrol than test where as others make more gains on test. Many make their best overall gains combining test with tren and anadrol and/or d-bol.* 5'6 193lbs. 14% bodyfat


above

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, have a few more questions. I'm doing a 20 week blast right now. Test only 500 1st reload, 750 for second. I'm 38 and don't care about having kids but would like to avoid HRT if possible. So after this blast and PCT(nolva/clomid/hcg ) how long to stay clean till my next 20 week blast without losing too much of my gains?

EDIT: re reading thread and found this: (I'm guessing I should follow it)
Beginning second cycle 6 weeks post 4 weeks of pct is a good plan. This allows you to start pct during phase 3 which begins with an 8 week reload. During the last 4 weeks of the reload you will be finished with pct. Next you enter a 2 week deload (still all natural). This adds up to 6 weeks. Then you can start back at phase 1 once again by starting another 8 week reload using anabolics. You'll be ready for another 20 week cycle if desired.

Also I saw you mentioned this a while ago for cycles:
2nd cycle: Test/deca 
3rd cycle: Test/tren 
for the 2nd cycle what amount of deca to go with either a 500(1st reload)/750(2nd) base of test or 750/1000?

EDIT: I found this in this thread while looking around, should I just go off this?
Wk 1-8 [email protected]/[email protected]
wk 9-10 test @250mg (no deca)
wk 11-18 (test 1 gram/deca 400)
wk 19-20 [email protected] (no deca)
wk 21-25 full pct

Should the deca doses be split or can I do 400 once a week?
Bloating/Gyno hasn't been much of an issue but like I said I'm doing test only, should I be running anything when adding the Deca?

Thanks Ron! I am seeing some great results from following your STS program!!!

----------


## djdizzy

Delete

Double post

----------


## Chris J

Ronnie, I was under the impression that the reason I became stale on a long cycle was because my receptors were no longer capable of absorbing the amount of juice I was using. Granted I did not increase the amount after weeks 10, 12 and through 20. I was told I needed to take a month or two off so my body can regulate itself and my receptors could clean out. If this recomendation was accurate, then why wouldn't my receptors again become clogged on the 8 on 2 off program over and over? Is two weeks off long enough to to cause a 
"re stimulization" once you start the reload over again each time? Two weeks off does not seem like enough time for your testies to even wake up after multiple reloads. If shutdown occurs, which it will after a year of this cycle, where does that leave us? My guess is the doctor for T.R.T. and in the US that equates to fist full of doctor bills. I was planning on waiting another three weeks to cycle (8 total) but when I read you post I got excited. Good info

----------


## bernimx

> I got a question regarding long-estered drugs and your reload/deload protocol.
> 
> Let's assume one runs the following plan (speculation):
> 
> reload
> 1-8 test-e @ 500mg/week
> 1-8 tren -e @ 300mg/week
> 
> deload
> ...


Care to explain that please? What does ''not peaking as high'' means? I thought long estered would build up and peak by week 4-6...?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey, quick update. Did chest/tri's last night. (which was the last workout I did while getting blood work done.) Went up big time in all lifts and in reps also!!! Couldn't believe it!! All my nagging little injuries seem to be healed too. Tonight I have back/bi's which was a problem 2 weeks ago, but with any luck things should roll forward. I moved dead lifts to the beginning of my back workout and feel like this was something I should have done a long time ago. Back/bi is one of my hardest nights, so I'm going to just try to maintain. If I can do that I'm thrilled. The Dengue is definitely over since I'm back to the tren -induced insomnia problem that I was having before. I'm supposed to start cycling the clen again today but I think I've had enough of the elevated body temp for a while, lol. Thanks for all the help Ron. This thing had me worried... 

One question though. I had blood work done and had some flags. My LDL was fine but my HDL was 15 which is less than half normal (35-65). The next one was SGOT (AST) 232. It says this should be15-37!!! Yikes!! Same deal with SGPT (ALT) was 265 normal is 0-40. These were the ones that had me worried. Other than that my MCHC was 31.9 (normal 32-36) good I guess, RDW was 16.7 (normal 11,5-14.5) not bad? Then PLT count was 111 Normal being 140-400. Is this acceptable or maybe some of it due to the dengue?

----------


## Maronn

> above


Hi Ronnie,

that is interessting. you really think that there is no harm at all for the body if you do for example one 20 weeks slingshot cycle per year.

----------


## lynxeffect1

first time trying ur methods ron, in my 2nd reload, jus wondering, for this 2nd reload and every other from now the test ent will kick in the usual time week 3 r 4 correct? its not meant to kick in straight away like is it

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok buddy of mine is about to come off of a 4wk m-drol 4wk epimax ph cycle. He showed me what he planned to use for a pct (bc that's what the guy at the store gave him to buy) and the only thing i saw remotely pct related was formestane. Now after pouring over the boards here, i saw that it's not that good, esp the pill form, bc of the limited bioavailability. I told him that he'd prolly be better off figuring out a nolva/clomid pct fast and forget the pills. Am i right or was the store guy right? *actually, hcg is all he needs imo*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, have a few more questions. I'm doing a 20 week blast right now. Test only 500 1st reload, 750 for second. I'm 38 and don't care about having kids but would like to avoid hrt if possible. So after this blast and pct(nolva/clomid/hcg ) how long to stay clean till my next 20 week blast without losing too much of my gains? *6 weeks*edit: Re reading thread and found this: (i'm guessing i should follow it)
> beginning second cycle 6 weeks post 4 weeks of pct is a good plan. This allows you to start pct during phase 3 which begins with an 8 week reload. During the last 4 weeks of the reload you will be finished with pct. Next you enter a 2 week deload (still all natural). This adds up to 6 weeks. Then you can start back at phase 1 once again by starting another 8 week reload using anabolics. You'll be ready for another 20 week cycle if desired.
> 
> Also i saw you mentioned this a while ago for cycles:
> 2nd cycle: Test/deca 
> 3rd cycle: Test/tren 
> for the 2nd cycle what amount of deca to go with either a 500(1st reload)/750(2nd) base of test or 750/1000?* most have sexual issues with deca so i err on the side of caution with recommending dosages. About a half a ml and no more than 1ml. 1 gram of test as a base is greatedit: I found this in this thread while looking around, should i just go off this? You can follow this unless you experience sexual sides from deca. I have had too many guys have sexual dysfunction on deca and this it's not worth it! I like to use deca in small amounts for the joints more than to build actual muscle because of this. Remember to build muscle with deca it requires higher dosages than test. For some who are advanced this means upwards of 1 gram per week which almost always causes sexual sides.*wk 1-8 [email protected]/[email protected]
> wk 9-10 test @250mg (no deca)
> wk 11-18 (test 1 gram/deca 400)
> ...


above

----------


## GoloLolo

> above



Hey Ronnie

What if i cycle for 8 weeks and pyramid up slowly upto 50mg of Dianabol and pyramid down slowly? And also take Nolvadex at 20mg every day.

Will i see any gains then? Or will i still blow up and then deflate?

Could you recommend a begginers cycle for me that consists of only Oral tablets as i hate injections.

Thanks.

----------


## GoloLolo

Hmmm

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, i was under the impression that the reason i became stale on a long cycle was because my receptors were no longer capable of absorbing the amount of juice i was using. Granted i did not increase the amount after weeks 10, 12 and through 20. I was told i needed to take a month or two off so my body can regulate itself and my receptors could clean out.* your receptors do not become clogged per se. When you take off too long between cycles you are in a constant state of yo-yoing- gaining then losing most of your gains. Myostatin levels play a large role in not being able to make more gains so taking dosages down for a couple of weeks helps. Also your body gets adapted to the same ole dosages over and over. This is why regardless of how long you take off between cycles you will never become mr.olympia by using only 750 mgs of test per week. With an incerase in dosages comes an increase in size given all other aspects are in check but side effects also increase so its a trade off. PRO-BODYBUILDER'S TAKE LARGE DOSAGES YEAR ROUND AND HAVE GREAT GENETICS. THEY DO NOT TAKE OFF 4 WEEKS AFTER EVERY 8 WEEKS! However, GH alone is anticatabolic-hence it will help prevent muscle loss if you want to take off more time than 2 weeks between reloads.*  if this recomendation was accurate, then why wouldn't my receptors again become clogged on the 8 on 2 off program over and over? Is two weeks off long enough to to cause a 
> "re stimulization" once you start the reload over again each time? Two weeks off does not seem like enough time for your testies to even wake up after multiple reloads. If shutdown occurs, which it will after a year of this cycle, where does that leave us? My guess is the doctor for t.r.t. And in the us that equates to fist full of doctor bills. I was planning on waiting another three weeks to cycle (8 total) but when i read you post i got excited. Good info


above

----------


## boness

Mr. Rowland, I'm new, and hopeful you can help.
Basics: I am a 40s male with limited use of my legs due to injury to spine some 20 yrs ago. Additionally due to same CNS does not deliver the Testosterone nor Thyroid production message fully. Duly I am on physician prescribed injectable test and oral usd thyroid. While my counts are not extreme I am on sufficient amounts to register in the high normal.
Lifting: Via primarily upper body free weight and machine lifting and body weight only wall squats (I can secure myself via holding on to rails) I have good strength and size where feasible.
Question: Essencially using limited upper body strength movements only and with no cardio of note, is there any substance I can combine with these two meds in order to maximize Fat loss without significant muscle loss and ideailly gains? thank you

----------


## frontlinemorgue

I ran a cycle about a year ago of test enathanate and deca and had pretty good gains. I was looking to get into another cycle now any suggestions on what would be good to get back into I wanted to also put on a lot of weight so maybe dbol or something

----------


## LesterAbbott

hey, it's an awesome content. Great!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> care to explain that please? What does ''not peaking as high'' means? *test prop peaks higher on the graph once injected than slow acting esters but slow acting esters actually start working a little bit earlier than prop after injecting. The higher peak from prop provides gains faster than slower acting esters-hence the reason some use prop to jump start a cycle.* i thought long estered would build up and peak by week 4-6...? *not so! With slow acting esters you start seeing results around week 3 in terms of beginning to adding muscle but it actually starts to work just a few hours after injection. We discussed this very thing in this thread earlier but not sure where its located.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey, quick update. Did chest/tri's last night. (which was the last workout I did while getting blood work done.) Went up big time in all lifts and in reps also!!! Couldn't believe it!! All my nagging little injuries seem to be healed too. Tonight I have back/bi's which was a problem 2 weeks ago, but with any luck things should roll forward. I moved dead lifts to the beginning of my back workout and feel like this was something I should have done a long time ago. Back/bi is one of my hardest nights, so I'm going to just try to maintain. If I can do that I'm thrilled. The Dengue is definitely over since I'm back to the tren -induced insomnia problem that I was having before. I'm supposed to start cycling the clen again today but I think I've had enough of the elevated body temp for a while, lol. Thanks for all the help Ron. This thing had me worried... 
> 
> One question though. I had blood work done and had some flags. My LDL was fine but my HDL was 15 which is less than half normal (35-65). The next one was SGOT (AST) 232. It says this should be15-37!!! Yikes!! Same deal with SGPT (ALT) was 265 normal is 0-40. These were the ones that had me worried. Other than that my MCHC was 31.9 (normal 32-36) good I guess, RDW was 16.7 (normal 11,5-14.5) not bad? Then PLT count was 111 Normal being 140-400. Is this acceptable or maybe some of it due to the dengue?


*Wait until you get completely better and have it checked again later on down when you come off everything to see whast your normal levels are without being on a cycle. Orals can hurt cholesterol levels .*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Maronn;5561050]Hi Ronnie,

that is interessting. you really think that there is no harm at all for the body if you do for example one 20 weeks slingshot cycle per year.* No I do not given your blood pressure and hemocrit levels stay in check. In fact, I am of the opinion that some test and Growth Hormone can expand your lifespan and enhance quality of life.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> first time trying ur methods ron, in my 2nd reload, jus wondering, for this 2nd reload and every other from now the test ent will kick in the usual time week 3 r 4 correct? Its not meant to kick in straight away like is it *test-e kicks in within a few hours after injection just like test prop but it takes a few weeks to start noticing the muscle building effects because muscle is not built over-night.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie
> 
> what if i cycle for 8 weeks and pyramid up slowly upto 50mg of dianabol and pyramid down slowly? And also take nolvadex at 20mg every day.
> 
> Will i see any gains then? Or will i still blow up and then deflate? *you'll still blow up and deflate with an 8 week only cycle regardless of the steroid used (injectable or oral). You should run winstrol for first 10 weeks and d-bol for second 10 weeks with higher dosages beinbg used for 1st and 2nd 8 week reloads. Cut dosages by half during deloads. 50 mgs of winstrol daily and 50 mgs of d-bol daily for reloads would be a good starting ground. 50 mgs of proviron daily for 20 weeks would also be a good idea instead of nolvadex.*could you recommend a begginers cycle for me that consists of only oral tablets as i hate injections. *you can inject test-e once a week and look and feel better than any orals!*thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Mr. Rowland, I'm new, and hopeful you can help.
> Basics: I am a 40s male with limited use of my legs due to injury to spine some 20 yrs ago. Additionally due to same CNS does not deliver the Testosterone nor Thyroid production message fully. Duly I am on physician prescribed injectable test and oral usd thyroid. While my counts are not extreme I am on sufficient amounts to register in the high normal.
> Lifting: Via primarily upper body free weight and machine lifting and body weight only wall squats (I can secure myself via holding on to rails) I have good strength and size where feasible.
> Question: Essencially using limited upper body strength movements only and with no cardio of note, is there any substance I can combine with these two meds in order to maximize Fat loss without significant muscle loss and ideailly gains?* You could run some clenbuterol and growth hormone.*thank you


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=frontlinemorgue;5563380]I ran a cycle about a year ago of test enathanate and deca and had pretty good gains. I was looking to get into another cycle now any suggestions on what would be good to get back into I wanted to also put on a lot of weight so maybe dbol or something* test and d-bol with a little deca would be a good choice.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey, it's an awesome content. Great!


thank you!

----------


## kelevra

Getting ready to start week 4 of first reload. First 8 is Test E only @ 500mg weekly. the deload will be 250mg Test weekly. For the second 8 I was going to up the Test to 750 weekly and add 500mg of Decca. How does that sound?

In week 3 I added 250IU of HCG 2x weekly. I have noticed a bit of nipple sensitivity. When just sitting around i feel nothing, but if I hit my chest on something I can feel they have gotten sensitive. I know the HCG will add Estrogen to my system as will the Test. It seems by reading your thread you recommend to stay clear of estrogen control unless it becomes needed. At what point do you recommend adding something to protect from gyno? 
I have Aromasin & Nolva on hand. I have seen on the thread were you recommend Aromasin @ 12.5 EOD. Is that about Right? 
AND THANKS FOR THE ADVICE ON THE LIQUID EGG WHITES. THEY HAVE ALLOWED ME TO BE MORE CREATIVE AND BETTER WITH MY DIET PLAN. THANKS

----------


## LightBearer631

Ronnie great post but i have some questions... I planned my first cycle of test-2 500mg wk for 12 or 14wks... now with youre program, how would i apply this?
1) cycle at 500mk a week for 8 weeks, then lower my dosage for 2 weeks- how low? 
2) since test-e is a long ester should i just not pin any for the deload? will receptors re-sensatize even though the test e is still active for thoes 2 weeks? 
3) and after the deload, would it be cool for me to reload after the 2wks at 500mg per week for another 4-6 weeks ( mind oyu this is a fist cycle)
so is this how i would go about it?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> getting ready to start week 4 of first reload. First 8 is test e only @ 500mg weekly. The deload will be 250mg test weekly. For the second 8 i was going to up the test to 750 weekly and add 500mg of decca. How does that sound?* sounds fine if deca does not cause sexual dysfunction for you.*in week 3 i added 250iu of hcg 2x weekly. I have noticed a bit of nipple sensitivity. When just sitting around i feel nothing, but if i hit my chest on something i can feel they have gotten sensitive. I know the hcg will add estrogen to my system as will the test. It seems by reading your thread you recommend to stay clear of estrogen control unless it becomes needed. At what point do you recommend adding something to protect from gyno? *if you start feeling a lump or start having painful nipples past 2 weeks while doing nothing but sitting around then get some form of estogen control.*i have aromasin & nolva on hand. I have seen on the thread were you recommend aromasin @ 12.5 eod. Is that about right? * yes and you could use nolvadex first off to eliminate the problem then switch over to aromasin for maintenance which would also prevent estrogen rebound .*and thanks for the advice on the liquid egg whites. They have allowed me to be more creative and better with my diet plan. *great to hear!* thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie great post but i have some questions... I planned my first cycle of test-2 500mg wk for 12 or 14wks... Now with youre program, how would i apply this?
> 1) cycle at 500mk a week for 8 weeks, then lower my dosage for 2 weeks- how low? *250 per week*
> 2) since test-e is a long ester should i just not pin any for the deload?* keep pinning once a week as too much of a hormonal change is hard on the body as a whole.* will receptors re-sensatize even though the test e is still active for thoes 2 weeks? *yes and its just enough time to prevent muscle loss through lower dosing* 
> 3) and after the deload, would it be cool for me to reload after the 2wks at 500mg per week for another 4-6 weeks ( mind oyu this is a fist cycle)
> so is this how i would go about it? *go 750 for second reload and make it 8 weeks*


above

----------


## LightBearer631

Damn Ronnie, you are quick ! i just have a couple questions in responce to ur advice
you said i should make the 2nd reload 8 weeks for a total of 16wks on, now do you think a 16 weeker is ok for a newb? ( im not against it, just dont want to hurt my recovery) 
and im not too comfortable with the idea of going up to 750 on 2nd reload, as im new and do not know how that dose will affect me (side-effect wise)
if i dont feel up to the 750, would i still be ok with staying at 500 after the 250 deload? and im going to be running aromasin and hcg thru the entire cycle if that matters (HCG-250 2x wk, aro-12.5mg eod or 6mg/day)

----------


## lynxeffect1

why is it that the first few times i took dbol it boosted my apetite greatly but now ive had to come off after 2 wks cause it was killing my apetite

----------


## MercuryEvo

So Below is the my game plan. But I can only get HCG in 10,000IU bottles and once you reconstitute with BS water, it only last 20-30 days. So My problem is I'd have to get like 5-6 bottles and waste alot of it. Anyone have any tips for making it last longer, or dividing it up when its a powder accurately? Or can I run it another way?



Ok I decided to wait until soon to start this, so hopefully I can look nice for summer Here is my plan. Ronnie, please critique.
I'm 5'9" 1/2 and 188 lbs with 12%-14% BF. I can drop down to 180lbs pretty easily though and probably will do so before beginning this.


My only questions are:

A. Should I do traps with shoulders or do them alone on the bi's/chest day?
B. How bad is it if I drink alcohol here and there on the weekends? Lets say a few beers with friends or a few drinks, I'd keep it down to 1x a week at most?


mon Chest/biceps + cardio
tues Legs + cardio
weds Off (maybe cardio)
thurs Shoulders/triceps + cardio
fri Back + cardio
sat Off (maybe cardio)
sun Off (maybe cardio)

Reload: (12 hard sets per body part each week, 300g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat)
Week 1 500mg Test E
week 2 500mg Test E
week 3 500mg Test E
week 4 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 5 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 6 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 7 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 8 500mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Deload: (6 sets per body part each week and change exercises, lower weights, higher reps. 150g protein, 100g carbs, <40g fat )
week 9 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 10 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Reload: (12 hard sets per body part each week, 300g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat)
week 11 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 12 700mg Test E, HCG OFF, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 13 700mg Test E, HCG OFF, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 15 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 16 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 17 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 18 700mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Deload: (6 sets per body part each week and change exercises, lower weights, higher reps. 150g protein, 100g carbs, <40g fat )
week 19 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 20 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

PCT: (continue reload / deload workouts and exercises as well as diet)
week 21 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD, HCG 500iu
week 22 Nolvadex , 40mg ED, Clomid, 70mgED
week 23 Nolvadex, 40mg ED, Clomid, 70mgED
week 24 Nolvadex, 20mg ED, Clomid, 35mgED
week 25 Nolvadex, 20mg ED, Clomid, 35mgED

----------


## chapala45900

can anyone help me,,,,i want to try my first cycle,,,, i have 2 bottles of sustanon 250,,,2 bottles deca 300 and 1 bottle trembolone 100 each 10ml.... also clenbuterol ,,t3 and ketotifen,,,any idea how to use all this,,,

----------


## MercuryEvo

> can anyone help me,,,,i want to try my first cycle,,,, i have 2 bottles of sustanon 250,,,2 bottles deca 300 and 1 bottle trembolone 100 each 10ml.... also clenbuterol,,t3 and ketotifen,,,any idea how to use all this,,,


hmm, 

1. your in the wrong thread
2. you need to read for the next month straight before you do anything or your probably gonna hurt yourself

click advanced search at the top right and start reading...

----------


## kisektah1

Hey RR,

Can you please have a look at my winter cycle:

Wk 1-10: 750mg EW (2x375 Sun/Wed) Sus 250 (1000mg kick start wk 1)
Wk 1-10: 250mg EW Deca 
Wk 1-4: 50mcg ED IGF-1 L3 (25mcg bi-laterally Mon-Fri post workout)
Wk 8-11: 50mcg ED IGF-1 L3 (25mcg bi-laterally Mon-Fri post workout)
Wk 1-10: Adex 0.25mg E3D

*HCG only wk 7: 500IU (Mon, Wed, Fri)

PCT: (15 Days After last Pin)

wk 13-16 Nolva: 40/40/20/20(mg ED)
wk 13-14 Clomid: 50mg ED
wk 13-16 Tribulus 50mg ED

Suppliments:
Multi-V/ Fish Oil/ Milk thistle/ Celery Seed.

Just a few Questions:
- How does my cycle look?  :Big Grin: 
- Is my pct good enough?
- I have never used Sus and/or Deca before will i bloat much of them? If i do get a watery look, will it be off balanced by the IGF-1, since it's supposed to help with fat loss?
- Are there major side effects of IGF-1 L3?
- You recon ill have gyno problems  :Frown: 

btw im 32, 5'11" tall, and weigh 220 lbs, BF 16%

Thanks

----------


## kisektah1

double post..

----------


## VRO

first post... just checking.

----------


## kelevra

When using a normal base of Test E, is the full 8 week reload @30-50mg of Dbol to stressful for the liver? 
Or would it be better to use the Dbol for just 4 weeks for a kick start? 
What are your ideas on the relevance of the toxicity to the liver? 
Your input is always greatly appreciated.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron...does steroids increase sleep apnea??? your thoughts on c-pap????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ooohh bye the way--carbmaster yogurt-the bomb!!!!

----------


## djdizzy

> ooohh bye the way--carbmaster yogurt-the bomb!!!!


I agree! Just found it at Ralphs a couple of weeks ago! Great find Ron!

Question, I have a mobile BF% Dunk tank coming to my area. Is it worth it to get checked while on cycle or will all the water weight throw off the reading?

Thanks!
Dizzy

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> damn ronnie, you are quick ! I just have a couple questions in responce to ur advice
> you said i should make the 2nd reload 8 weeks for a total of 16wks on, now do you think a 16 weeker is ok for a newb? *it's better because you will hold onto more gains and make more gains as a newbie* ( im not against it, just dont want to hurt my recovery) 
> and im not too comfortable with the idea of going up to 750 on 2nd reload, as im new and do not know how that dose will affect me (side-effect wise)
> if i dont feel up to the 750, would i still be ok with staying at 500 after the 250 deload? *you could stick with 500 for second reload but you are going to find that 750 is better and your body will soon adjust to 500.*and im going to be running aromasin and hcg thru the entire cycle if that matters (hcg-250 2x wk, aro-12.5mg eod or 6mg/day) *do not run aromasin unless gyno symptoms appear!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;556***1]why is it that the first few times i took dbol it boosted my apetite greatly but now ive had to come off after 2 wks cause it was killing my apetite* MAYBE YOU HAVE GOT A HOLD OF SOME ANADROL INSTEAD OF REAL D-BOL. ARE YOU RUNNING A HIGHER DOSAGE NOW? DID YOU MAKE GOOD GAINS ON D-BOL THE FIRST FEW TIMES YOU USED IT?[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so below is the my game plan. But i can only get hcg in 10,000iu bottles and once you reconstitute with bs water, it only last 20-30 days. So my problem is i'd have to get like 5-6 bottles and waste alot of it. Anyone have any tips for making it last longer, or dividing it up when its a powder accurately? Or can i run it another way?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i decided to wait until soon to start this, so hopefully i can look nice for summer here is my plan. Ronnie, please critique.
> I'm 5'9" 1/2 and 188 lbs with 12%-14% bf. I can drop down to 180lbs pretty easily though and probably will do so before beginning this.
> 
> 
> My only questions are:
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> can anyone help me,,,,i want to try my first cycle,,,, i have 2 bottles of sustanon 250,,,2 bottles deca 300 and 1 bottle trembolone 100 each 10ml.... Also clenbuterol,,t3 and ketotifen,,,any idea how to use all this,,,


*do some research. First time cycles are test only in order to see how your body is going to react. Deca will probably kill your libido! Tren is for the more advanced. Sustanon at 1ml mwf is good*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey rr,
> 
> can you please have a look at my winter cycle:
> 
> Wk 1-10: 750mg ew (2x375 sun/wed) sus 250 (1000mg kick start wk 1)
> wk 1-10: 250mg ew deca 
> wk 1-4: 50mcg ed igf-1 l3 (25mcg bi-laterally mon-fri post workout)
> wk 8-11: 50mcg ed igf-1 l3 (25mcg bi-laterally mon-fri post workout)
> wk 1-10: Adex 0.25mg e3d
> ...


*it's all messed up! Go re-read the first page and look at others 20 week sample cycles in this thread. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when using a normal base of test e, is the full 8 week reload @30-50mg of dbol to stressful for the liver? *use it 8 weeks along with test!*or would it be better to use the dbol for just 4 weeks for a kick start?* better to run 30 mgs for 8 weeks than 50 for only 4 weeks. It takes time to build muscle!*what are your ideas on the relevance of the toxicity to the liver? *taking high dosages without going off is the problem but 8 weeks is fine. Also, some elevation in liver enzymes can make you feel tired but its not going to hurt you long term unless you already have liver problems*.your input is always greatly appreciated.


above

----------


## bernimx

Ronnie,

In your experience, could a joint support supplement such as cissus work for the joint pain that occurs on a test-winny cycle? (I know you recommend deca , but let's say someone wants to avoid 19-nors)

----------


## bernimx

I also had a question for you in this thread, I just realised afterwards that you were probably just answering questions here...

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...raining-System

----------


## lynxeffect1

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5571766]


> why is it that the first few times i took dbol it boosted my apetite greatly but now ive had to come off after 2 wks cause it was killing my apetite* MAYBE YOU HAVE GOT A HOLD OF SOME ANADROL INSTEAD OF REAL D-BOL. ARE YOU RUNNING A HIGHER DOSAGE NOW? DID YOU MAKE GOOD GAINS ON D-BOL THE FIRST FEW TIMES YOU USED IT?[/*QUOTE]ABOVE


Wel it suposed to be d-bol anyway! i have box of d-bol and anadrol , yes the first time i took dbol it was dbol only cycle and 5 tabs a day and made great gains , then the 2nd time with 5 a day with a diff brand made great gains again, esp in strength both times, eg . 20 kg rise in my squat both times, took 7 tabs this time but came off because nothing had happened after 14 days and killing my apetite, this was a diff brand again, before this with my test i took anadrol of the same brand, 2 a day , 2 a day, then one a day , then one a day, then repeat, gained a lot of weight - a pound a day for first 2 weeks but dropped it at week 3 because getn cramps incase it ruined the cycle but didnt see the great strength gains that are talked about, went from 95 to 105s for incline db which i suppose is stil a gud gain but gaind no more strength then after that when the test was supposed to be kicking in , i thought combining wud give greater results than one steroid alone? then in my 2 week deload went back to only being able to handle 95's for incline db. so im 2 weeks into 2nd reload now and doin just test cause of dropping the dbol

----------


## LightBearer631

> above


ok i will see how i feel on 500 if all is good then ill up it to 750
"do not run aromasin unless gyno symptoms appear!" I always read its better to run AI on cycle to be safe? i dont have gyno at all but what alarms me is that my nipples were always slightly puffy looking when theyre not hard, idk if it has any relation to it though, my pecs are perfectly normal though
and thanks for your time and advice!!!

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I've done a lot of gear in the past and had some sore injection sites, usually in relation to the amount injected, speed of injection and how often in one site. This cycle I've had a bunch of 1" 23 gauge needles, so I've been hitting mainly alternating delts and quads. I also inject vitamin B1-B6-B12 (3 ml). Also I'm doing Sust 250 and Parabolan which is 76.5 mg/1.5 ml. 1 gram Sust/608 mg Parabolan then I usually put the vitamin B in another syringe. Because of the size of the injections I do what amounts to 4 ml 4 times a week. Last Monday I found a 1.5" needle and decided to do all 7 ml (including the vitamin B) in my glute. Anyway, as you can imagine it was sore which I expected. The thing is, 2 days later all the way up to 6 days later it has been so sore I couldn't even lay on that side. No redness or heat and I'm always super clean, the thing is I developed a fever 2 days after the injection. Now to make matters more dubious, I just got over Dengue fever which put me out a week, but after that I came back stronger than ever on all lifts. This was one full week previous. I don't have access to anything you'd call a real Doc, but I thought a cycle of antibiotics (Zithromax) might be worth a try. Most people think it's an after shock from the Dengue which isn't unheard of, but I haven't told anyone about the injections. Is there any adverse effects that taking the Zithro with Test/Tren that you know of? Maybe better safe than sorry? I mean I know I've seen a lot of new guys on here complaining about injection site pain, and I'm no stranger to that, but this is a whole new level of pain....(But no swelling, heat or redness...). I keep expecting the pain to lessen, but it really isn't. I've lately seen, as I'm sure you have too, an interview with that dude with the worlds biggest biceps that had an abscess and did surgery on himself (?) and seriously fvcked himself up. It scared the hell out of me... What would you do?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*please make not of this:* do not pm me questions but rather ask them in this thread. Also, even when doing straight sets, going really heavy with lower repetitions for too long (even during a reload) can cause joint pain for some. I recommend that if you fall into that category use periodization and vary rrepetitions as needed from higher to lower.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron...does steroids increase sleep apnea??? *i don't think we really know 100% at this point but i have seen no evidence that steroids alone cause the throat tissue to thicken but they can disrupt breathing a little for some at night-probably due to water weight*. Your thoughts on c-pap*????i like the bi-pap machine much better!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=bernimx;5571831]Ronnie,

In your experience, could a joint support supplement such as cissus work for the joint pain that occurs on a test-winny cycle? (I know you recommend deca , but let's say someone wants to avoid 19-nors)*SOME HAVE HAD SUCCESS WITH JOINT SUPPLEMENTS BUT I DO NOT THINK THEY WORK WELL AT ALL REGARDING THE DRYING OUT EFFECTS OF WINSTROL. YOU SHOULD GIVE CISSUS A TRY AND SEE. IT CERTAINLY WON'T HURT BUT IT'S NOT GOING TO WORK LIKE DECA. [/*QUOTE]ABOVE.

----------


## Rizdizzle

Hi Ronnie im thinking of doing a 16 week blast this summer with your STS training technique. Heres what ive got
Here is a little cycle history first. Ive done 2 cycles one when i was 20 and the other last year.

First Cycle consisted of
1-4 Dbols 50mg/day
1-12 Deca @ 300mg/wk
1-12 Test Cyp @500mg/wk

2nd Cycle
1-12 Test Enanthate @600mg/wk

So for the STS 18 weeker i was thinking of going

Reload
1-8 Test Cyp @500mg/wk
1-5 Anadrol @50-100mg/wk (dose dependant on sides)
Deload
9-10 test cyp @ 250mg/wk
Reload
11-18 Test Cyp @ 750mg/wk
11-18 Anavar @ 30-50mg/day

I also have extra Nolvaldex for my cycle if any sides present and was going to take 10mg per day 

PCT was going to be the standard
clomid 100/50/50/50
nolva 40/20/20/20 


Thank for your time Ronnie and what a great thread you have going here!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i also had a question for you in this thread, i just realised afterwards that you were probably just answering questions here...
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...raining-system


*yes, i am asking everyone to keep questions to this thread only so i can keep up..*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5572089]


> Wel it suposed to be d-bol anyway! i have box of d-bol and anadrol, yes the first time i took dbol it was dbol only cycle and 5 tabs a day and made great gains , then the 2nd time with 5 a day with a diff brand made great gains again, esp in strength both times, eg . 20 kg rise in my squat both times, took 7 tabs this time but came off because nothing had happened after 14 days and killing my apetite, this was a diff brand again, before this with my test i took anadrol of the same brand, 2 a day , 2 a day, then one a day , then one a day, then repeat, gained a lot of weight - a pound a day for first 2 weeks but dropped it at week 3 because getn cramps incase it ruined the cycle but didnt see the great strength gains that are talked about, went from 95 to 105s for incline db which i suppose is stil a gud gain but gaind no more strength then after that when the test was supposed to be kicking in , i thought combining wud give greater results than one steroid alone? then in my 2 week deload went back to only being able to handle 95's for incline db. so im 2 weeks into 2nd reload now and doin just test cause of dropping the dbol


*COMBINING TEST WITH ANY STEROID ACCELERATES GAINS AND FROM THE SOUNDS OF IT YOUR D-BOL COULD BE FAKE!
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie im thinking of doing a 16 week blast this summer with your sts training technique. Heres what ive got
> here is a little cycle history first. Ive done 2 cycles one when i was 20 and the other last year.
> 
> First cycle consisted of
> 1-4 dbols 50mg/day
> 1-12 deca @ 300mg/wk
> 1-12 test cyp @500mg/wk
> 
> 2nd cycle
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5572916]Hey Ron, I've done a lot of gear in the past and had some sore injection sites, usually in relation to the amount injected, speed of injection and how often in one site. This cycle I've had a bunch of 1" 23 gauge needles, so I've been hitting mainly alternating delts and quads. I also inject vitamin B1-B6-B12 (3 ml). Also I'm doing Sust 250 and Parabolan which is 76.5 mg/1.5 ml. 1 gram Sust/608 mg Parabolan then I usually put the vitamin B in another syringe. Because of the size of the injections I do what amounts to 4 ml 4 times a week. Last Monday I found a 1.5" needle and decided to do all 7 ml (including the vitamin B) in my glute.* THATS TOO MUCH IN ONE SHOT!* Anyway, as you can imagine it was sore which I expected. The thing is, 2 days later all the way up to 6 days later it has been so sore I couldn't even lay on that side. No redness or heat and I'm always super clean, the thing is I developed a fever 2 days after the injection. Now to make matters more dubious, I just got over Dengue fever which put me out a week, but after that I came back stronger than ever on all lifts. This was one full week previous. I don't have access to anything you'd call a real Doc, but I thought a cycle of antibiotics (Zithromax) might be worth a try. Most people think it's an after shock from the Dengue which isn't unheard of, but I haven't told anyone about the injections. Is there any adverse effects that taking the Zithro with Test/Tren that you know of? *YOU CAN USE ANY ANTI-BIOTIC WITH TEST/TREN AND INJECTING TOO MUCH IN ONE SITE WILL CAUSES AN ABCESS-HENCE CAN TURN INTO AN INFECTION AS YOU MAY HAVE JUST FOUND OUT. FROM HERE ON OUT DO 3MLS MAX PER SHOT AND START DOING SOME PEC INJECTIONS TO GIVE OTHER AREAS A BREAK* Maybe better safe than sorry? I mean I know I've seen a lot of new guys on here complaining about injection site pain, and I'm no stranger to that, but this is a whole new level of pain....(But no swelling, heat or redness...). I keep expecting the pain to lessen, but it really isn't. I've lately seen, as I'm sure you have too, an interview with that dude with the worlds biggest biceps that had an abscess and did surgery on himself (?) and seriously fvcked himself up. It scared the hell out of me... What would you do?* ICE IT AND TAKE ADVIL FOR 3 DAYS AND IF IT DOES NOT IMPROVE TAKE THE ANTI-BIOTICS.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## lynxeffect1

if u brake ur dbol /adrol cycle for a few days due to stomach craps or any reason is der any point in starting up again or is the cycle ruined as far as taking the tablets go? also does site injection increase the certain muscle or is the no differance at all ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5573359]if u brake ur dbol /adrol cycle for a few days due to stomach craps or any reason is der any point in starting up again or is the cycle ruined as far as taking the tablets go? * No, just start back up ASP*. also does site injection increase the certain muscle or is the no differance at all ?* No difference at all.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Tom Bodo

Hi Ronnie,

regarding oxymetholone - some say you will bloat extremely, some say they get even more vascular. What is your experience? How is the bloat of 100mg oxy ed compared to 1g test a week?

Another side effect should be bad acne. How bad is it really compared to test?

I really appreciate that you share all your experience in this thread that honestly. This is rare and a great help!

----------


## bernimx

> *yes, i am asking everyone to keep questions to this thread only so i can keep up..*


Ok here was my question:

* The best way to overcome sticking points is by changing your routine with a deload.* 
Do you mean to change it for the two week duration and then come back to your old routine, or to change during the deload, but keep the new routine for the next reload too?

*It takes 6-8 weeks for full-adaptation to occur when using anabolics. Full-adaptation is what you want so go with 8 weeks! When you start to feel over-trained during a blast or your joints begin to ache, simply reduce the total work sets by deloading and keep blasting. A longer reload gives the body more time to adjust and you will hold onto the muscle better! LET'S RECAP-THERE IS NO SET LIMIT ON HOW LONG YOU CAN BLAST. THE KEY IS TO DELOAD AND RELOAD THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE BLAST AND THEN DO A 1-2 WEEK PRIME WHEN TOTAL BURN OUT OR A NAGGING INJURY OCCURS.* 

If one of your trainees would still makes gain at week 8, could you keep him going for one or two more weeks (9-10 totals), or do you still deload at week 8? 

One more question.

During a 2 week deload, what is a good strategy to follow? I'm finishing my 7th reload week, and feel like I am slowly getting overtrained, which is good. Main reason is that I kept adding a set here and there as the weeks passed by so that when I would deload, my body would have a reason to over-compensate (if that makes sense). On my reload, I basically followed an UPPER/LOWER split, 3-4 days a week.

For my deload coming soon, I was thinking of doing it in two different ways.. Either:
1 - Train only M-W-F, reduce volume and train mainly my big lifts for low reps (1-5) to recover AND increase strength (ex: bench press for 3x3, followed by some light laterals raises and push-downs, you get it..)
2 - Train only M-W-F, slightly reduce volume, but basically go there and hit only isolation exercises for high reps, keeping 2 reps shy of failure(pec-dec instead of bench press, etc..), only aiming for a good pump, keeping the session short.
3 - Begin with a new training (keeping what has worked well though), but only hitting 50% of the volume for the first two weeks.

Advice? (Thanks Ronnie)

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

my damn elbow is hurting...like hell while doing any overhead ext for tris...anything else that i can use to nail the long head of my tris...??????i figure if anyone knew.. it would be you!!!

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ron,

What's up?
How are you doing?

I am on the 3rd week of second reload of slingshot cycle.
My second reload consists of 500mg of Test Enanthate + 200mg of Deca per week.
Last monday (March 7th) I first noticed that my right arm was weak while flat bench pressing and incline pressing. I felt that the right front delt had no energy and much weaker than the left one. It reached failure faster than the left one.
I felt this also on the shoulder/delts day (the day after). I couldn't do military press or either dumbbell press and lateral raise. For example : Usually I can do 60kg military press for 8 reps, buat that day I could only do 30kg for 8 reps (because the right delt reached failure faster and I had to stop lifting it)

I have no idea what happen to my right arm... It has never been like this before.
Do you have any idea what this is, ron?
Please help me, ron. It is so annoying.. I can't train intensely until now

Many thanks for the time and attention.
GBU & Family always...

----------


## kisektah1

Hey RR,
Ive read through most of your amazing thread and these are the 2, 20 week cycles i have come up with:

Cycle 1:
Reload: (12 working sets heavy weight, high protien intake)
Wk 1 - 8: 525mg EW (EW = every week) Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

Deload: (Increase Reps decrease sets, Increase Carbs for 2 weeks)
Wk 8-10: 255mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

Reload (Phase 2): (12 working sets heavy weight, high protien intake)
Wk 11-18: 795mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

Deload (Phase 2): (Increase Reps, Increase Carbs for 2 weeks)
Wk 18-20: 300mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

*HCG Only Weeks: 4, 8, 12, 16: 250iu x2 Every Week

PCT (4 Days after last pin)
Wk 21+: Nolva 40/20/20/10
Wk 21 – 23: HCG 2500iu E4D

OR!!

Do the same thing but, for my deaload in Week 8-10, instead of decreasing Test p dosage, should I just jump onto a 2 week PCT looking like….

Cycle 2:
Reload:
Wk 1 - 8: 525mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

Deload: (Increase Reps, Increase Carbs for 2 weeks)
Wk 8-10: Nolva 20mg ED
Wk 8-10: HCG 1250iu E4D

Reload (Phase 2):
Wk 11-18: 795mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

Deload (Phase 2): (Increase Reps, Increase Carbs for 2 weeks)
Wk 18-20: 300mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

* No HCG throughout!

PCT (4 Days after last pin)
Wk 21+: Nolva 40/20/20/10
Wk 21 – 23: HCG 2500iu E4D

Im not sure which cycle to choose. Which would be better? Are my HCG, timing and dosages correct? Is the second Deload necessary (Wk 18-20) or should I just jump to PCT in Week 19? Would I get much gyno symptoms?

*Thanks For the help!*

PS: im 32, 5'11" tall, and weigh 220 lbs, bf 16%.

My Suppiments are:
Multi-v/ fish oil/ milk thistle/ celery seed.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok here was my question:
> 
> * the best way to overcome sticking points is by changing your routine with a deload.* 
> do you mean to change it for the two week duration and then come back to your old routine, or to change during the deload, but keep the new routine for the next reload too?
> 
> *it takes 6-8 weeks for full-adaptation to occur when using anabolics. Full-adaptation is what you want so go with 8 weeks! When you start to feel over-trained during a blast or your joints begin to ache, simply reduce the total work sets by deloading and keep blasting. A longer reload gives the body more time to adjust and you will hold onto the muscle better! Let's recap-there is no set limit on how long you can blast. The key is to deload and reload throughout the entire blast and then do a 1-2 week prime when total burn out or a nagging injury occurs.* 
> 
> if one of your trainees would still makes gain at week 8, could you keep him going for one or two more weeks (9-10 totals), or do you still deload at week 8? *we still go ahead and deload to prevent total burnout in the future and this helps greatly in preventing nagging injuries that will set you back later on down the road. Deloading can be a hard thing to do sometimes mentally but it really helps your ability to come back and be hungry for training! when cutting no deload is required*. 
> One more question.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> regarding oxymetholone - some say you will bloat extremely, some say they get even more vascular. What is your experience? How is the bloat of 100mg oxy ed compared to 1g test a week? *actually, it all depends on the individual. For me personally,1 gram of test would be less bloat, especially in face.*another side effect should be bad acne. How bad is it really compared to test? *a litle worse for me but nothing crazy. That said, everyone reacts differently so you may be like me and you may be the totally opposite. You just never really know until you try!* i really appreciate that you share all your experience in this thread that honestly. This is rare and a great help!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok here was my question:
> 
> * the best way to overcome sticking points is by changing your routine with a deload.* 
> do you mean to change it for the two week duration and then come back to your old routine, *yes, that's the secret!* or to change during the deload, but keep the new routine for the next reload too?* no!**it takes 6-8 weeks for full-adaptation to occur when using anabolics. Full-adaptation is what you want so go with 8 weeks! When you start to feel over-trained during a blast or your joints begin to ache, simply reduce the total work sets by deloading and keep blasting. A longer reload gives the body more time to adjust and you will hold onto the muscle better! Let's recap-there is no set limit on how long you can blast. The key is to deload and reload throughout the entire blast and then do a 1-2 week prime when total burn out or a nagging injury occurs.* 
> 
> if one of your trainees would still makes gain at week 8, could you keep him going for one or two more weeks (9-10 totals), or do you still deload at week 8? [b]we still deload as i have found that the very small gains that may have been made are too demanding on the body as a whole. Simply stated, the body needs a break form all the heavy training, anabolics and large consumption of protein. Wev'e experiemented with 9,10,11 and even 12 week reloads and have found that if you train very hard and consistently (as you should be doing) for 8 weeks straight you are done (put a fork in you to speak!)  [/b]one more question.
> 
> During a 2 week deload, what is a good strategy to follow? I'm finishing my 7th reload week, and feel like i am slowly getting overtrained, which is good. Main reason is that i kept adding a set here and there as the weeks passed by so that when i would deload, my body would have a reason to over-compensate (if that makes sense). On my reload, i basically followed an upper/lower split, 3-4 days a week.
> 
> ...


above in red!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my damn elbow is hurting...like hell while doing any overhead ext for tris...anything else that i can use to nail the long head of my tris...??????i figure if anyone knew.. it would be you*!!!Try underhand (reverse grip tricep pushdowns). Use an upwards curved bar and wrist wraps to prevent wrist strain.*


above

----------


## Mackn

Great thread bro

----------


## lynxeffect1

forgot to mention ron , the first time i took dbol , under the side of my ankles and in between my elbow joints were extremely lubricated i had lumps there and it was fantastic for lifting heavy. since then ive used diff dbol and never had that again, shud i have gotten that again if the dbol was proper or was it just because the first time is ur best ? ive also being reading more books and online about the wrestlers inda 80s/90s inda wwe and basically it seems everyone was on amounts totalling nearly 10grams a week, how the hell did they combat the water retention ??? was it t up just up the amounts of anti e's aswel ? ud expect their heads to be like balloons! lastly ron this is a bit off topic but have u ever watched jersey shore , theres 2 guys in it ,ronnie and mike, ronnies like pj braun and mikes like rambo! i know ur not seeing everything but it seems they both eat **** all and when they do its something crap and totally differant everyday, no sets meals ever and they go out drinking then nearly every night of the week!!! this is totally against everything ur supposed to be doin, how is this , is it just abusing large doses again?

----------


## Cronos

Ronnie, I know you advise to run HCG at 1500 - 2500iu for 2-3 weeks in PCT, so what the F is with this quote I just read by a member in another thread I started??? 

"hcg should not be taken during pct, as it can shut you down. You should take it 2 weeks into the cycle and stop a week or 2 before the end of the cycle. Swifto has a great thread on hcg you should check it out."

This guy went on to say he learned this from Swifto's thread on PCT and HCG usage. Please help me understand this, as I'm SUPER confused. You and many others on here say to use HCG as it kicks ur boys BACK UP AND RUNNING, not shut you down. What the hell???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

does tendon size...determine rep range...to prevent injury????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> above


wrist warps worked...but not enough grip!!! suggestions???

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ron
I’m in the middle of week 5 of first 8 week reload. Test E @ 500mg weekly. I am keeping calories about 200-300 over maintenance in an effort to gain muscle while losing fat. 
I started the reload at approx 275ish. Now I am hovering between 280 & 283. I feel the muscle is growing, but I certainly don’t feel leaner. Is that too much weight gain to not be adding fat. I don’t have exact macros with me, but this would be the approx count.
450 pro, 135 total fats, less than 30 sat fat, & about 330 carbs. 
Carbs and Pro first 4 meals & fats pro from work out (5-6pm) on. 
Diet looks close to this
8am shake 1 cups egg whites, 1cup skim, 1.5 cups oats, & 1 scoop whey. 
10am Shake 2. Same as above. 
12:30ish 12once Tilapia & half cup rice
3:30 ish same fish and rice, 12once Tilapia & half cup rice
5-6 lift
630 PWO 1cup milk, 2 scoops whey & 1 to 2 bananas.
7:30 to 8 Chicken burger. 66grms pro, 2.5 sat fat, 18 total fat, No carbs
10ish, shake # 3- 1cup egg whites, 1 cup skim, 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop protein blend. 
Thanks Ronnie
Any advice is great!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron,
> 
> What's up?
> How are you doing?
> 
> I am on the 3rd week of second reload of slingshot cycle.
> My second reload consists of 500mg of Test Enanthate + 200mg of Deca per week.
> Last monday (March 7th) I first noticed that my right arm was weak while flat bench pressing and incline pressing. I felt that the right front delt had no energy and much weaker than the left one. It reached failure faster than the left one.
> I felt this also on the shoulder/delts day (the day after). I couldn't do military press or either dumbbell press and lateral raise. For example : Usually I can do 60kg military press for 8 reps, buat that day I could only do 30kg for 8 reps (because the right delt reached failure faster and I had to stop lifting it)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey RR,
> Ive read through most of your amazing thread and these are the 2, 20 week cycles i have come up with:
> 
> Cycle 1:
> Reload: (12 working sets heavy weight, high protien intake)
> Wk 1 - 8: 525mg EW (EW = every week) Test p (Inj; M,W,F)
> 
> Deload: (Increase Reps decrease sets, Increase Carbs for 2 weeks)
> Wk 8-10: 255mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I know you advise to run HCG at 1500 - 2500iu for 2-3 weeks in PCT, so what the F is with this quote I just read by a member in another thread I started??? 
> 
> "hcg should not be taken during pct, as it can shut you down. You should take it 2 weeks into the cycle and stop a week or 2 before the end of the cycle. Swifto has a great thread on hcg you should check it out."
> 
> This guy went on to say he learned this from Swifto's thread on PCT and HCG usage. Please help me understand this, as I'm SUPER confused. You and many others on here say to use HCG as it kicks ur boys BACK UP AND RUNNING, not shut you down. What the hell???* I've never heard of HCG shutting anyone down. The guys I have trained on steroids never had a problem bouncing back with hcg so I see no confusion. HCG flat out works-end of story!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> forgot to mention ron , the first time i took dbol , under the side of my ankles and in between my elbow joints were extremely lubricated i had lumps there and it was fantastic for lifting heavy. since then ive used diff dbol and never had that again, shud i have gotten that again if the dbol was proper or was it just because the first time is ur best ? *It sounds like you would need to take a higher dosage of d-bol now to experience such an extreme effect since your body has become accustomed.* ive also being reading more books and online about the wrestlers inda 80s/90s inda wwe and basically it seems everyone was on amounts totalling nearly 10grams a week, how the hell did they combat the water retention ??? *The body reaches a point of diminishing returns in regards to how much water it will hold and after a while the body adapts to the higher dosages of drugs and you begin to hold less water. Some may have been taking anti-es and some took diurectics before going on stage or cut off their water the day before filming an event*. iswas it t up just up the amounts of anti e's aswel ? ud expect their heads to be like balloons! lastly ron this is a bit off topic but have u ever watched jersey shore , *never* theres 2 guys in it ,ronnie and mike, ronnies like pj braun and mikes like rambo! i know ur not seeing everything but it seems they both eat **** all and when they do its something crap and totally differant everyday, no sets meals ever and they go out drinking then nearly every night of the week!!! this is totally against everything ur supposed to be doin, how is this , is it just abusing large doses again?* Number one it's their genetics. Secondly, they are probably not taking in tons of calories if they are not eating 6 meals per day. I know of people like this who look great and do all the wrong things but I'll bet they are eating clean foods behind the scenes and eating crap on film just to flip people out! And yes they are probably taking various drugs, but how much I do not know*?


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[quote=vascular vince;5577278]does tendon size...determine rep range...to prevent injury???? *yes! In general, the thinner your tendons the higher reps you should do and you will probably have to do more cable work for arms. Slower reps are also best. People with thicker tendons tend to get by with doing free weights using more explosiveness in the lower rep range and they tend to be stronger but not necessarily have larger muscles. The ones with larger tendons and muscles are what we refer to as beasts! Here's a perfect example (Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Ronnie Coleman*- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfHFT...eature=related /quote]above

----------


## Yellow

> *...Are you experiencing pain in the neck, right arm, right elbow tendon or right rotator cuff/deltoid region? It sounds like a pinched nerve in the neck or an irritated rotator cuff! Also, how many sets are you doing for chest,shoulders and triceps. If I get an irritated elbow it hurts my strength as well and over-training can cause the muscles to stop firing.*
> 
> above


Yes, I did experiencing the sharp pain in the lower back a month before (while heavy squatting)...
No pain in the right arm, right elbow tendon or right rotator cuff / deltoid region.
Do you think it's the main cause of this?

This weakness occurs in my right delts and biceps.
However, my right triceps and forearms are good. 

I do 9-10 sets for chest, shoulders and 6-8 sets for smaller muscles like biceps, triceps.

What should I do to get it solved, ron?
Should I just rest and wait?

This problem has occured for 3 weeks.

----------


## MercuryEvo

Ronnie, I appreciate your Answer to post # 2469 on the page previous to this one, but here is my real issue right now:

I can only get hcg in 10,000iu bottles and once you reconstitute with bs water, it only last 20-30 days. So my problem is i'd have to get like 5-6 bottles and waste alot of it. Anyone have any tips for making it last longer, or dividing it up when its a powder accurately? Or can i run it another way?

I'm having an issue with determining how to run the HCG with 10,000IU bottles.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wrist warps worked...but not enough grip!!! Suggestions???


*get some versa gripps!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yes, I did experiencing the sharp pain in the lower back a month before (while heavy squatting)...
> No pain in the right arm, right elbow tendon or right rotator cuff / deltoid region.
> Do you think it's the main cause of this? *Your lower back would not effect this area. It could be scar tissue build up in right shoulder/bicep area which might require active release therapy to break up. For now I am going to suggest doing some rotator cuff exercises twice a week for that right shoulder because I sometimes lose strength in my right deltoid/bicep if I do not do them but mine is due to pain. But you can still lose strength in that area and show no symptoms of pain. Sounds like it could be a weak rotator cuff. Nerve impingement in the cervical spine is generally accompanied my pain, numbness or weakness in one or both upper limbs. Let's try the rotaor cuff exercises first and see what happens. Also, stay with higher reps (10-15) for next 2 weeks on chest and shoulder work. Keep me updated!* This weakness occurs in my right delts and biceps.
> However, my right triceps and forearms are good. 
> 
> I do 9-10 sets for chest, shoulders and 6-8 sets for smaller muscles like biceps, triceps.
> 
> What should I do to get it solved, ron?
> Should I just rest and wait?
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=kelevra;5577675]Hey Ron
I’m in the middle of week 5 of first 8 week reload. Test E @ 500mg weekly. I am keeping calories about 200-300 over maintenance in an effort to gain muscle while losing fat. 
I started the reload at approx 275ish. Now I am hovering between 280 & 283. I feel the muscle is growing, but I certainly don’t feel leaner. Is that too much weight gain to not be adding fat. I don’t have exact macros with me, but this would be the approx count.
450 pro, 135 total fats, less than 30 sat fat, & about 330 carbs. 
Carbs and Pro first 4 meals & fats pro from work out (5-6pm) on. 
Diet looks close to this
8am shake 1 cups egg whites, 1cup skim, 1.5 cups oats, & 1 scoop whey. 
10am Shake 2. Same as above. 
12:30ish 12once Tilapia & half cup rice
3:30 ish same fish and rice, 12once Tilapia & half cup rice
5-6 lift
630 PWO 1cup milk, 2 scoops whey & 1 to 2 bananas.
7:30 to 8 Chicken burger. 66grms pro, 2.5 sat fat, 18 total fat, No carbs
10ish, shake # 3- 1cup egg whites, 1 cup skim, 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop protein blend. 
Thanks Ronnie
Any advice is great![/QUOTE*]I WOULD CUT CARBS BACK TO AROUND 250 PER DAY AND START LEANING OUT WHICH REQUIRES 1-2 POUND WEIGHT LOSS PER WEEK.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, i appreciate your answer to post # 2469 on the page previous to this one, but here is my real issue right now:
> 
> I can only get hcg in 10,000iu bottles and once you reconstitute with bs water, it only last 20-30 days. So my problem is i'd have to get like 5-6 bottles and waste alot of it. Anyone have any tips for making it last longer, or dividing it up when its a powder accurately? Or can i run it another way?
> 
> I'm having an issue with determining how to run the hcg with 10,000iu bottles.


*just run it at the end of your 20 week cycle at 2500 twice a week for 2 weeks.*

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ronnie,
I’ve heard you say there are many ways to run HCG . I found this write up on the forum and wanted to get your opinion about this part. There was no author or sited source. This is a small part of the full write up. Write up below. 
Thanks 

HCG should only be taken for a 4 weeks maximum.
If HCG is taken by male athletes over many weeks and in high dosages, it is possible that the testes will respond poorly to a later HCG intake and a release of the body's own LH. This could result in a permanent inadequate gonadal function. Cycles on the HCG should be kept down to around 3 weeks at a time with an off cycle of at least a month in between. For example, one might use the HCG for 2 or 3 weeks in the middle of a cycle, and for 2 or 3 weeks at the end of a cycle. It has been speculated that the prolonged use of HCG could permanently, repress the body's own production of gonadotropins. This is why short cycles are the best way to go.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Hey Ronnie, I'm looking to start up a cycle soon 20 weeks long, I am planning test only
750mgs/week 1-8
250mgs/week 9-10
1000-1250mgs/week 11-18
250mgs/week 19-20

Now I'm just wondering I've asked you questions about anti-e's before because I am prone to gyno, ive tried nolvadex , arimidex , letrozole and I feel like none have worked, the sensitiveness doesn't go away and I started noticing a lump on my left pec... I didn't think the anti-e's were garbage because it came from the same place as my gear but who knows... Now when I do this next cycle I want to keep my libido high so should I try the proviron like you've suggested before? And is it possible that the anti-e's just didn't work for me but were real? I felt my libido drop but not the gyno... 

I want to continue using steroids but not if im going to have big breasts in a couple of years... Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, do you normally look fuller after loading on fats? ive recently upped fats and after every fat meal i look fuller, i think dave palumbo recommends fat loading as well as carb loading for the stage but havent found an explanation for why. it doesnt have any effect on glycogen but dave said that after a show when he looked flat he had a cheat meal that was high in fats and filled out and looked better. i went to the british grand prix and was surprised to hear how many bodybuilders go really high carbs and how low their fats were. what do you think, 
also do you think that keeping fats and carbs separate from meals has an impact on staying lean, or are there exceptions like pre workout meal or breakfast where both can be combined. thanks

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, went to the doctor to get some refills and he had me schedule a physical and bloodwork. It will be on the last day of my 2nd reload. Should I postpone it? The bloodwork sheet says to check Comprehensive Metabolic Panel, Lipid Panel, Blood Count, Hemoglobin and TSH.

Thanks!
D

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, I'm looking to start up a cycle soon 20 weeks long, I am planning test only
> 750mgs/week 1-8
> 250mgs/week 9-10
> 1000-1250mgs/week 11-18
> 250mgs/week 19-20
> 
> Now I'm just wondering I've asked you questions about anti-e's before because I am prone to gyno, ive tried nolvadex , arimidex , letrozole and I feel like none have worked, the sensitiveness doesn't go away and I started noticing a lump on my left pec... I didn't think the anti-e's were garbage because it came from the same place as my gear but who knows... Now when I do this next cycle I want to keep my libido high so should I try the proviron like you've suggested before? And is it possible that the anti-e's just didn't work for me but were real? I felt my libido drop but not the gyno*...I have seen a few instances where people did not respond well at all to anti-es in terms of reducing gyno-hence surgical removal of the gland was their best option. Just because your libido dropped does not mean your anti-es were real but it sounds like they probably were real! You did not mention ever using aromasin so why don't you try combining aromasin with proviron every day and see how you respond. You might also want to try reducing the test dosage and adding in a steroid that does not aromatize.* 
> I want to continue using steroids but not if im going to have big breasts in a couple of years... Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie,
> i’ve heard you say there are many ways to run hcg . I found this write up on the forum and wanted to get your opinion about this part. There was no author or sited source. This is a small part of the full write up. Write up below. 
> Thanks 
> 
> hcg should only be taken for a 4 weeks maximum.
> If hcg is taken by male athletes over many weeks and in high dosages, it is possible that the testes will respond poorly to a later hcg intake and a release of the body's own lh. This could result in a permanent inadequate gonadal function. Cycles on the hcg should be kept down to around 3 weeks at a time with an off cycle of at least a month in between. For example, one might use the hcg for 2 or 3 weeks in the middle of a cycle, and for 2 or 3 weeks at the end of a cycle. It has been speculated that the prolonged use of hcg could permanently, repress the body's own production of gonadotropins. This is why short cycles are the best way to go.


*you can run higher dosages for more than 4 weeks without ever experiencing any negative effects like the article mentions so that's just someone's opinion. The truth is that everyone is different and there is nothing set in stone regarding the usage of hcg and it's dosing schedule. To prove my point about how different each of us are, my close friend who has been using test,tren and anadrol for the past two years just got his wife pregnant and hes never taken hcg because he has been on a non-stop 2 year slingshot cycle throwing in tren/drol here and there. We are talking 1-1.5 grams of test non-stop for the past 2 years except for 2 week deloads in which he went down to 250 per week.

Back to the answering your question- my experience has shown to keep it simple and go with what we know works (run small dosages of hcg while on cycle and larger amounts post-cycle) if having children is a priority. 


*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, do you normally look fuller after loading on fats? Yes! Ive recently upped fats and after every fat meal i look fuller, i think dave palumbo recommends fat loading as well as carb loading for the stage but havent found an explanation for why. It doesnt have any effect on glycogen but dave said that after a show when he looked flat he had a cheat meal that was high in fats and filled out and looked better. *actually fats do have an efect on glycogen. Fats help pull glycogen into the muscles but at a more controlled pace than carbs alone and this means you need less carbs to fill out your muscle for longer periods while simultaneously getting less water bloat..*i went to the british grand prix and was surprised to hear how many bodybuilders go really high carbs and how low their fats were. What do you think,* some people thrive on this approach, especially those taking insulin or who have fast metabolisms.*also do you think that keeping fats and carbs separate from meals has an impact on staying lean, or are there exceptions like pre workout meal or breakfast where both can be combined. Thanks* i feel it has a small effect in the offseason but i believe most of the effect comes from not over doing carbs and or fats which some people have a tendency to do when combining them both in every meal. Too many carbs, fats or calories makes you fat. I've seen people get fat eating too much protein as well. I feel adding fats with carbs for breakfast and at night is key to preventing sugar crashes and staying full. Its best to eat only carbs/protein prior and post to training. Those with a fast metabolism must add some fats along with their carbs with just about every meal to gain weight as fats are more dense in calories. When trying to lean out it's definetely best to keep carbs/fats seperated except for breakfast and dinner*.


above

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie, 

In this 1st Reload (6 weeks in) Test/Eq 500/400 I seemed to be accumulating more fat around my gut than any where else. My shoulders, traps arms and chest, legs are lean. 

I have not be doing much aerobics just once a week...but was thinking in the 2nd reload to add Clen and up the aerobics x3/week. 

1. Should I start moderate to high aerobics now during 1st reload and add clen? cycling 2 weeks on /off all the way through the end of my 2nd reload

2. Should I wait till 2nd reload for clen cycling and upping the aerobics. My 2nd reload would be 750/600 of TestE and EQ

3. Any other recommendations!

Thanks

----------


## kisektah1

Hey Ron,

Thanks for your help on making my cycle i just tweaked a few things:
_
Reload: (phase 1)
Wk 1 - 7: 450mg EW (EW = every week) Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

Deload: (phase 1)
Wk 8-9: 255mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

Reload (Phase 2): 
Wk 10-16: 750mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

Deload (Phase 2): 
Wk 16-18: 355mg EW Test p (Inj; M,W,F)

*HCG Week 1- 15: 250iu x2 EW (Week 11 & 12 off)
*HCG Week 16-18: 1250iu x 2 EW

Adex Week 2-19: 0.5mg E3D

PCT (4 Days after last pin):
Week 19-25: Nolva 20mg ED (40mg first 7 days)
Week 19-25: Clomoid 50mg ED
Wk 19-26: Tribulus 20mg ED_



I just want to make sure i didn't miss out on anything on what i have read on deloads and reloads.

So during 'deloads' we should:
-Decrease our working sets but increase reps
-Change around our workouts (do different excersies)
-Increase Carb intake
-Decrease Protein Intake (1g lb of body weight)

And During 'Reloads':
-High Protein intake (2g+ lb of body weight)
-High Volume training (12 working sets per body part, 6-10 reps, heavy weight)



~Is that info on deloads and reloads correct? have i missed out on anything?
~And is my PCT and HCG use too aggressive? How long should i have off AAS before i begin my next cycle after this one? i still plan on having children in a couple of years. 
~I'm aiming to gain about 15lb of lean mass, you recon that's attainable?
~Is there much of a difference on pinning test prop; EOD or (Mon, Wed, Fri)? will blood levels still be very similar?
~How can i reduce prop injection pain? b12?

Thanks Again RR!!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> above


Okay so maybe try lowering the dose of test to like 375-500mgs or maybe even 250mgs then throw in something like winstrol depot as the main builder or what other steroid would you recommend for one to take that doesn't aromatize? And I feel like as if nothing else worked like arimidex , letrozole and nolvadex I feel that aromasin won't either... But I guess I'll never know till I try. Like how you said some people get the gland removed. Does that prevent gyno from coming back again? If so how much would that cost? Haha I want to stay on gear for a while but can't because the fear of getting huge tits.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron....for chest..do you say...8 sets or 12 is best????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

my tris grow easy doing 8 sets...biceps not so much...

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I've been loading and deloading for quite some time now and i'm just starting a 2 week deload today. I have mainly been using test, tren and masteron on reloads and test only on deloads. On my next reload, I wanted to use something different from tren and masteron and was wondering what you would recommend? I don't respond to deca at all in terms of strength or mass gains.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, 
> 
> In this 1st Reload (6 weeks in) Test/Eq 500/400 I seemed to be accumulating more fat around my gut than any where else. My shoulders, traps arms and chest, legs are lean. 
> 
> I have not be doing much aerobics just once a week...but was thinking in the 2nd reload to add Clen and up the aerobics x3/week. 
> 
> 1. Should I start moderate to high aerobics now during 1st reload and add clen? cycling 2 weeks on /off all the way through the end of my 2nd reload
> 
> 2. Should I wait till 2nd reload for clen cycling and upping the aerobics. My 2nd reload would be 750/600 of TestE and EQ
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> 
> thanks for your help on making my cycle i just tweaked a few things:
> _
> reload: (phase 1)
> wk 1 - 7: 450mg ew (ew = every week) test p (inj; m,w,f) [b]should be weeks 1-8 not 1-7[/b
> ]deload: (phase 1)
> wk 8-9: 255mg ew test p (inj; m,w,f) weeks 9-10
> reload (phase 2): 
> ...


above

----------


## UnNatural-E

Mr. Rowland,
I am on second reload currently and running..750 Test-E, 600 deca , weekly. I plan on bumping up too a gram of Test with the same dose of Deca or maybe EQ on my next. I am currently 220lbs and 14% bf. 

I plan on starting my contest prep after next reload and was wondering if my Test is suppose to remain at a gram during the entire contest prep. I was also planning on switching to Test-prop at 250 eod and doing tren 75 eod with anavar the last few weeks. My buddy recommended some halo to squeeze in as well, but not sure where it would fit in. 

I guess my real question is... does this sound sensible and am I on the right track. I am wide open to anything you recommend. I have seen nothing but results from following your philosophies on bodybuilding. Anything would be appreciated my good sir.
Thank you!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Okay so maybe try lowering the dose of test to like 375-500mgs or maybe even 250mgs then throw in something like winstrol depot as the main builder or what other steroid would you recommend for one to take that doesn't aromatize? *What steroids have you taken and which seemed to make it worse?* And I feel like as if nothing else worked like arimidex , letrozole and nolvadex I feel that aromasin won't either..*Aromasin does not have an estrogen rebound like the others forementioned and that's why i am suggesting you give it a try*.. But I guess I'll never know till I try. Like how you said some people get the gland removed. Does that prevent gyno from coming back again? *yes if its all removed*. If so how much would that cost? *not sure!* Haha I want to stay on gear for a while but can't because the fear of getting huge tits.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron....for chest..do you say...8 sets or 12 is best???? *Today I did 3 sets of declines, 3 sets of inclines and 3 sets of cable cross overs. You'll just have to play around with it and see how you repsond using both approaches and you may find alternating between total sets works best*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my tris grow easy doing 8 sets...biceps not so much*...You probably don't want to hear this but it's your genetics! If those biceps of yours won't grow doing 8 intense work sets per week then doing less or doing more is more than likely not going to make a noticeable difference! Just make sure you are using good form. You could also try doing upwards of 12 sets once a week and/or 3-6 sets twice a week. No need in worrying about things you cannot change as it's only a waste of your time. Your triceps will probably always be stronger than your biceps.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=delta1111;5583051]Hi Ronnie,
I've been loading and deloading for quite some time now and i'm just starting a 2 week deload today. I have mainly been using test, tren and masteron on reloads and test only on deloads. On my next reload, I wanted to use something different from tren and masteron and was wondering what you would recommend? I don't respond to deca at all in terms of strength or mass gains.*Go with test and d-bol or test and anadrol![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Mr. Rowland,
> I am on second reload currently and running..750 Test-E, 600 deca , weekly. I plan on bumping up too a gram of Test with the same dose of Deca or maybe EQ on my next. I am currently 220lbs and 14% bf. *Use deca instead of EQ as deca is stronger and will help your joints but keep deca at no more than 400 per week. You could add in 50 mgs of anadrol to kill appetite and help maintain strength. I would drop anadrol 4 weeks out and add winstrol in its place.*
> I plan on starting my contest prep after next reload and was wondering if my Test is suppose to remain at a gram during the entire contest prep.* Keep test at 1 gram to prevent muscle loss and add anti-es during last 8 weeks of contest prep to reduce estrogen and water.* I was also planning on switching to Test-prop at 250 eod and doing tren 75 eod with anavar the last few weeks. *Just stick to test-enanthate instead of prop (test is test and prop is too painful) and stop using test altogether two weeks out from show. Stay on tren all the way through show and add winstol instead of var and stay on var all the way through show! Halo could be added final two weeks but I feel it's not needed with tren/winnie.* My buddy recommended some halo to squeeze in as well, but not sure where it would fit in. 
> 
> I guess my real question is... does this sound sensible and am I on the right track. I am wide open to anything you recommend. I have seen nothing but results from following your philosophies on bodybuilding. Anything would be appreciated my good sir.
> Thank you!!!!!!!!


above

----------


## lowblow

I'm about halfway through my third reload and have been very pleased with the gains up till now. For this reload I decided to try tren ace for the first time,along with test. All I can say is that the tren has definitely not disappointed. Other than a little soreness at the injection site, I have suffered no sides. I have been shooting .75ml of tren ace(100mg/ml) and .75ml of test cyp (250mg/ml) eod. While I haven't noticed a huge gain in weight, the hardness and strength gains have been great. My question is a simple one. I would like to run one more reload before taking a break and was hoping to increase tren usage to .50ml every day. Would this be a problem after a 2 week deload, and should I keep the test at the previous levels or increase it as well? I'm 52 years old and not worried about any fertility issues.
Thanks.

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

The list of steroids I have done are... 
Sustanon250
Test E
Tren E+A
DBol 
Winstrol 
Anavar 
Equipose
So those are the ones I have done. Everytime I have cycled I got sensitive nipples with doing all of those(not all the compounds at one time). Doesn't matter what I've done I've always got those sensitive nipples then I got some development on my left pec. I was looking at trying masteron with a low dose of test 250mgs/week and just and use masteron as my main steroid . And bump up my dose of masteron during the second reload and add in some winstrol? See how that works? Masteron is expensive also isn't it?

----------


## aj387

Hey Ron, I've done 2 cycles in my life: 1 is test cyp and winstrol and the 2nd is test prop and tren ace. I got tren gyno on the 2nd cycle but zero sides on the first cycle... I say tren gyno because it was only tiny lump behind the nipples not the boobs that people develope... But while on cycle I had a small bit of milk production as well.. This is 6 months after the cycle and the small lumps never went away but are still sensitive.. My question to you is how do I reverse this if I can and How can I prevent more symptoms from reoccuring because I loved the test tren combo. I hear so many opinions I figured I'd come to the most experienced guys on the board.. From nolva to letro to arimidex to cabergoline! Would love your help and love your article at the top of the forum!! Please and thank you so much!!! or if you can recommend any compound that is identicle to replace the tren with could work as well!

----------


## lynxeffect1

i was doin abs during the week and noticed when i lay back onda decline bench i found a lump forms jus above my belly button which looks and feels like a lump of water coming together because its not hard when i push on it, any ideas ron? i did gain a lot of extra water weight than usual on my first relaod last month when using anadrol , esp in stomch area and havent lost the water weight either , eps when not doin cardio. also since im tryn ur methods now ron, wot do u reccomend to keep the water weight off during reloads? , hate it on my face! taking 10mg nolva a day but not sure is it enough. wud cardio help this 2?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm about halfway through my third reload and have been very pleased with the gains up till now. For this reload I decided to try tren ace for the first time,along with test. All I can say is that the tren has definitely not disappointed. Other than a little soreness at the injection site, I have suffered no sides. I have been shooting .75ml of tren ace(100mg/ml) and .75ml of test cyp (250mg/ml) eod. While I haven't noticed a huge gain in weight, the hardness and strength gains have been great. My question is a simple one. I would like to run one more reload before taking a break and was hoping to increase tren usage to .50ml every day. Would this be a problem after a 2 week deload, and should I keep the test at the previous levels or increase it as well? I'm 52 years old and not worried about any fertility issues.
> Thanks. *For next reload add 50 mgs of tren ed and increasing test to 2cc's MWF*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Juicedupmonkey;5585162]The list of steroids I have done are... 
Sustanon250
Test E
Tren E+A
DBol 
Winstrol 
Anavar 
Equipose
So those are the ones I have done. Everytime I have cycled I got sensitive nipples with doing all of those(not all the compounds at one time). Doesn't matter what I've done I've always got those sensitive nipples then I got some development on my left pec. I was looking at trying masteron with a low dose of test 250mgs/week and just and use masteron as my main steroid . And bump up my dose of masteron during the second reload and add in some winstrol? See how that works? Masteron is expensive also isn't it? *Masteron is a bit expensive and not that powerful. Try winstrol, masteron and smal amount of test-e or test-c. Do not use winstrol if you have bad joints. Some Growth Hormone at 6ius per day would also make a nice addition![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, i've done 2 cycles in my life: 1 is test cyp and winstrol and the 2nd is test prop and tren ace. I got tren gyno on the 2nd cycle but zero sides on the first cycle... I say tren gyno because it was only tiny lump behind the nipples not the boobs that people develope... But while on cycle i had a small bit of milk production as well..*this is from having high prolactin levels and cabergoline will take care of this issue*. This is 6 months after the cycle and the small lumps never went away but are still sensitive.. My question to you is how do i reverse this if i can and how can i prevent more symptoms from reoccuring because i loved the test tren combo. I hear so many opinions i figured i'd come to the most experienced guys on the board.. From nolva to letro to arimidex to cabergoline!* i would use cabergoline and nolvadex to try and reverse gyno then change over to aromasin or arimidex as maintenance drug..* would love your help and love your article at the top of the forum!! Please and thank you so much!!! Or if you can recommend any compound that is identicle to replace the tren with could work as well! *tren is in a category all by itself so no replacements for this steroid. However, GH would help you harden up.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i was doin abs during the week and noticed when i lay back onda decline bench i found a lump forms jus above my belly button which looks and feels like a lump of water coming together because its not hard when i push on it, any ideas ron? I did gain a lot of extra water weight than usual on my first relaod last month when using anadrol , esp in stomch area and havent lost the water weight either , eps when not doin cardio. Also since im tryn ur methods now ron, wot do u reccomend to keep the water weight off during reloads? , hate it on my face! Taking 10mg nolva a day but not sure is it enough. Wud cardio help this 2?*cardio wil help but most importantly reduce your over all body weight by taking down fats and carbs. Also, you may have a small hernia starting to form!*


above

----------


## aj387

> above


Thanks Ron just one more thing... How about recomended dosages on all of these your recommending please? thanks very much for the response appreciate it!

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Thanks ronnie I'll try winstrol and proviron with some test most likely. Injectable winstrol I'm assuming would be best. Isn't winstrol pretty bad for increasing LDL cholesterol? Would it be good to use it for a 20week blast?

Also I've heard a friend of mine talk about this person Alan Aragon. Apparently debunks the whole idea of having to split up your protein evenly throughout the day like you can eat all your protein in one meal if you want and there is no difference from splitting it up 6x a day and the whole GI index pretty much is useless that it doesn't matter if you eat ice cream or oats. Goes against everything I've ever researched and learned from others.
alanaragon(dot)com I'm wondering if you've ever heard of him? And if you have any opinions? You would have to read some of the stuff from that website to understand what he's saying as I can't explain it good enough

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks ronnie I'll try winstrol and proviron with some test most likely. Injectable winstrol I'm assuming would be best. Isn't winstrol pretty bad for increasing LDL cholesterol?* It can be if you are prone so just take 25mgs daily. I would just do the tabs as they are stronger.* Would it be good to use it for a 20week blast? *I would not run winstrol for 20 weeks because of possible tendon damage. I would do 600 mgs of masteron weekly for 1st 8 week reload and see how you feel. I would try running proviron, masteron and small dosage of test before using any anti-es at all or even winstrol just to see how you react. Not a big fan of winnie unless getting ready for a show.*  
> 
> Also I've heard a friend of mine talk about this person Alan Aragon. Apparently debunks the whole idea of having to split up your protein evenly throughout the day like you can eat all your protein in one meal if you want and there is no difference from splitting it up 6x a day and the whole GI index pretty much is useless that it doesn't matter if you eat ice cream or oats. Alan believes all calories and carbs are treated equal if I remember correctly. *I understand where he's coming from but you will not get as lean eating ice cream in comparison to oats. This is why you do not see pro-bodybuilders eating ice cream daily before a show. Alan does not compete and until you have actually been there and done it you can come up with all sorts of theories that won't work well in real life situations.* Goes against everything I've ever researched and learned from others. *Stay with what we know works. It could be that Alan is so smart in books that he does not have the best common sense in the world because he comes across a bit bookwormish too me.There's no way you can eat all the protein you need in one meal while on steroids. That's ridiculous!* alanaragon(dot)com I'm wondering if you've ever heard of him? *I have heard of Alan at bodybuilding.com* *And if you have any opinions? I can't say anything bad about him (i dont know him and hes probably a nice guy) but I disagree with his theories. IMO he gets into silly stuff you could argue forever and get no where. Just do the right things as there are no short cuts. 5-6 meals of protein are best and oats trump ice cream any day for fat loss and energy. But, not on taste..lol*. You would have to read some of the stuff from that website to understand what he's saying as I can't explain it good enough *I've read some of his stuff.* .


above

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I'm in what would be the 8th week of my reload. The problem is I missed about a week and a half of work outs earlier on due to Dengue fever. Now I know that my cycle should be ended at the end of the 8 weeks (I just carried on with the Test/Tren /Proviron through the sickness). The thing is, I'm almost irresistably tempted to continue my reload for one more week. I have plenty of drugs and am still making excellent gains. What would you with this?

One more thing. This reload I'm doing 1 gram Sust/600 mg Tren Hex/50 mg Proviron ed. Thinking of deloading with 500 mg Sust, then 1.5 grams Sust/800 mg Tren E/50 mg Var ed/50 mg Proviron ed. I'm about 9% BF and slowly dropping but still looking for one more lean bulk before the big cut. I've been eating ulta clean, carb cycling, cycling clen and doing 35 min of cardio 5 days a week. Am I wasting the Var do you think? How about the difference between the Tren Hex and the Tren E other than strength per ml? Thanks!!

One last question. Tren gives me terrible insomnia. The only thing I've found that works is valium and I get it over the counter for next to nothing but I don't like it. It sucks next morning and it's fairly additive too. Sometimes 15 minute freezing cold showers work somewhat, but that's unpleasant to say the least... Any suggestions there?

----------


## lynxeffect1

cud a hernia be brought on by gear or wud it be just from heavy lifting? im sure its jus water weight anyway, i hope! cause i have added 2 spoons of olive oil or p.butter to 5 of my meals a day, ive gained bit more water weight in ab region but i feel its helped me grow more to. im into the 5th week of my 2nd reload and so far between the first and 2nd reload im up about 30 pounds, so currently weighting 240 with no clothes when i weight myself inda morning, im 6'2 so my question is how is it that sum big buys from my gym weight less than me but are 3 times the size ? they are shorter than me but how does this work out , like at my height it seems to get my arms to 20 inches il be weight over 300, arms only 17 and quater now. will i keep increasing weight every reload or wil muscle replace water weight and fat the more muscle i gain?

----------


## Corpsman

I have been reading through your SST methods and have a few questions. I am 37, 5'7", 175lbs. I have been on HRT for about 10 years. I have a stockpile of Testosterone and HcG I have been keeping in case I ever decided to get off my butt and workout. I am like those "before" pictures you see. I have too much belly fat from too many years of drinking too much beer. But I am ready to change all of that. I want to look good with my shirt off this Summer. I know the SST is for experienced lifters but I was wondering if I could get help on a routine just for a beginner like me? Who could I go to to get a precise workout routine that tells me what lift to do, on what day, with how many sets?

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=aj387;5586669]Thanks Ron just one more thing... How about recomended dosages on all of these your recommending please? thanks very much for the response appreciate it![/QUOTE*].025mgs-.05mgs of cabergoline twice a week, 20-40 mgs of nolvadex daily. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> I'm in what would be the 8th week of my reload. The problem is I missed about a week and a half of work outs earlier on due to Dengue fever. Now I know that my cycle should be ended at the end of the 8 weeks (I just carried on with the Test/Tren /Proviron through the sickness). The thing is, I'm almost irresistably tempted to continue my reload for one more week. I have plenty of drugs and am still making excellent gains. What would you with this? *Go to 10 weeks then deload!*One more thing. This reload I'm doing 1 gram Sust/600 mg Tren Hex/50 mg Proviron ed. Thinking of deloading with 500 mg Sust, then 1.5 grams Sust/800 mg Tren E/50 mg Var ed/50 mg Proviron ed. I'm about 9% BF and slowly dropping but still looking for one more lean bulk before the big cut. I've been eating ulta clean, carb cycling, cycling clen and doing 35 min of cardio 5 days a week. Am I wasting the Var do you think?* Your not neccesraily wasting the var during a cutting phase as it does help keep strength levels up through increasing ATP production. I personally do not prefer var as it can kill your sex drive and make you feel tired. However, elp kill your appetite a bit so it's your call.* How about the difference between the Tren Hex and the Tren E other than strength per ml? *Is your tren hex supplier comparing it to parabolan?* Thanks!!
> 
> One last question. Tren gives me terrible insomnia. The only thing I've found that works is valium and I get it over the counter for next to nothing but I don't like it. It sucks next morning and it's fairly additive too. Sometimes 15 minute freezing cold showers work somewhat, but that's unpleasant to say the least... Any suggestions there? *valium is about your best bet as soma (sleeping aid) can be even worse. You will get use to the valium after a while. Just drink some caffeine in the morning.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5587899]cud a hernia be brought on by gear or wud it be just from heavy lifting? *Not gear but yes heavy lifting is what causes hernias. Now it's beginning to sound like it could be a stretched fascia in your stomach!*  im sure its jus water weight anyway, i hope! cause i have added 2 spoons of olive oil or p.butter to 5 of my meals a day, ive gained bit more water weight in ab region but i feel its helped me grow more to. im into the 5th week of my 2nd reload and so far between the first and 2nd reload im up about 30 pounds, so currently weighting 240 with no clothes when i weight myself inda morning, im 6'2 so my question is how is it that sum big buys from my gym weight less than me but are 3 times the size ? they are shorter than me but how does this work out , like at my height it seems to get my arms to 20 inches il be weight over 300, arms only 17 and quater now. *shorter people fill out easier and/or it could be they have large muscle bellies on a smaller frame-hence giving the illusion of being larger. Being leaner also makes you look bigger. Bodybuilding is not a weight game but rather an illusion game. You weight as much as Arnold did in his off-season!* will i keep increasing weight every reload or wil muscle replace water weight and fat the more muscle i gain? *The goal is not to keep gaining weight per se but rather replace fat with muscle. Bulking up too much causes more fat than muscle gains but you do have to gain some fat to put on muscle at the fastest rate possible. Genetics play a large role in how much you can gain without becoming fat![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have been reading through your SST methods and have a few questions. I am 37, 5'7", 175lbs. I have been on HRT for about 10 years. I have a stockpile of Testosterone and HcG I have been keeping in case I ever decided to get off my butt and workout. I am like those "before" pictures you see. I have too much belly fat from too many years of drinking too much beer. But I am ready to change all of that. I want to look good with my shirt off this Summer. I know the SST is for experienced lifters but I was wondering if I could get help on a routine just for a beginner like me? Who could I go to to get a precise workout routine that tells me what lift to do, on what day, with how many sets?
> 
> Thanks


*Go to the workout section and at the top of the page there should be a beginner 3 day per week STS program*.

----------


## J. Cole

woah what a post haha great job

----------


## The Titan99

My tren hex supplier is calling it Parabolan . Without naming names I thought it might be bogus since it's spelled "Parabolin" (sic) on the box, but I've used it for 8 weeks and it is definitely something. It's dosed at 76.5 mg/1.5 ml. Odd, huh? This is my first tren cycle so I don't have much to compare it to, but it kicks ass on Deca , thats for sure!! Anyway, since I bought the "Parabolin" I've got a super source for Top-notch Tren E which I will start on my next reload. What do you think? I've been at 600 mg's on the hex, should I go with 800 mg's on the E? Sounds like a lot of tren, eh?

----------


## shaunpshaunp

im new to posting not to sure how to do it , sorry but here is my post 
Hi there im looking to do my first inject cycle. My stats are 84kg , 178cm tall, bf 11.5%, age 22, I train 6 times a week. My training is hard, mixed and intense. Ive been going gym for around 4 years but only hitting hard for the last 18months. I dedicate everything I do for my body.

My diet is clean, andi have tried many things. ATM my goal is to get ripped/lean while gaining some mass. I have no problem bulking but I cannot rip, even with intense cardio , diet , supplements, personal training sessions and a stanna oral cycle 45mg each day 6weeks I still cannot achieve leanness. 

My plan.
I hope to get my hands on sus250 10ml . In my area it is all I can really get. I have done months of research and I am finally getting the balls to inject.

I plan to inject 1ml a week. My plan looks like this

week
1- 500mg sus250 + dbol 40 E/d
2-1ml sus250 + dbol 40 E/d+ armidex .5mg e/d
3-1ml sus250 + dbol 40 E/d+armidex .5mg e/d
4-1ml sus250 + dbol 40 E/+armidex .5mg e/d
5-1ml sus250 + armidex .5mg e/d
6-1ml sus250 + armidex .5mg e/d
7-1ml sus250 + armidex .5mg e/d
8-1ml sus250 + armidex .5mg e/d
9-1ml sus250 + armidex .5mg e/d
10-1ml sus250 + armidex .5mg e/d
11500mg sus250+ armidex .5mg e/d 

then wait 3 weeks and start PCT 

can some suggest a better plan? Maybe 2ml a week. Im up for any suggestions.

My training ( 5-7 exercises including drop sets, supersets, negatives and a mixture of different activities)

monday- back . Followed by 30min walk on high incline medium pace 
tuseday- moring 45 minute abs , Night- legs , 
wends- chest ( with a personal trainer )
thurs- arms and carido high intense
friday- abs
sat- shoulders and cardio 45ming walk on high incline followed by 10min row
sunday- rest

my deit-
breaky- casien protein with oatmass, 
breaky 2- oats,honey,nuts and milk

brunch- fruit, and can of tuna
lunch- brown nice with tuna, veggies or chicken.

Snacks  3 small protien bars ( 8g proteins, 1.3g of carbs, 3.5gs of sugars, no fat.)

Pre-workout meal- oat mass and casein protein 
pre workout- 1mr

post workout- WPI protein 
dinner- two steaks, green veggies and small cup of brown rice



My questions are
1)ive heard of people using anti E during the cycle to reduce the bulking effects? Can someone please tell me the dosage and products I can use?
2)My pct? Im not to sure how to go about it, ? Can someone please list a plan. Is armidex fine.
3)Whats the best place to inject? The ass or shoulder? Or else?



Any other tips or hints would be grateful.

I know people will suggest to stay off the gear, but please help me with what I require so I can do this safely and benefit the gains.

----------


## Bulkn

Hey Ron, quick question, say for example I started on 750mg/week test E for 8 weeks, which took till week 5 to become fully effective, then deload for 2 weeks at 250mg/week, then I start reloading at 1000mg/week, how long before i feel the full effects of test E on the reload?

----------


## Steve.O

hey ronnie. ive been cutting for a good 10 weeks and dropped several percentages in body fat. ive lost a little bit of muscle but all in all i feel ive done quite well. i appear as muscular if not a bit more in certain areas because of the fat loss. in another 3weeks it will be time to do a lean bulk. using test and tren . after all this time cutting i feel my body will respond quite well to the bulk. i havnt been starving my body from food ive cut down responsibly to keep as much muscle as poss. but even tho ive done this i feel my body has been starved as a cut down from carbs fats etc. have u any tips for me to maximize muscle gain without gaining much fat when i next bulk.
Also ronnie im an ectomorph and a hardgainer but also gain fat if i dont watch my carb fat intake. pretty shitty genetics. besides that ive made some decent progress. what i want to ask you is do hardgainers need to train like hardgainers while on anabolics? ive never taken this into account while on previous cycles. what do u think? cheers steve.o

----------


## kelevra

_QUOTE=kelevra;5577675]Hey Ron
I’m in the middle of week 5 of first 8 week reload. Test E @ 500mg weekly. I am keeping calories about 200-300 over maintenance in an effort to gain muscle while losing fat. 
I started the reload at approx 275ish. Now I am hovering between 280 & 283. 
450 pro, 135 total fats, less than 30 sat fat, & about 330 carbs._ 

Thanks Ronnie
Any advice is great![/QUOTE]*I WOULD CUT CARBS BACK TO AROUND 250 PER DAY AND START LEANING OUT WHICH REQUIRES 1-2 POUND WEIGHT LOSS PER WEEK.*

Thanks Ronnie the new Marco are 500 Pro / 255 carbs / 76 Fat, Weight peeked close to 287 last week, but began to lower a few days after the extracted carbs. I guess that was water due to fewer carbs. 
Is there any probs with the majority of my Pro being from the egg whites? Other than the smell. LOL

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> _QUOTE=kelevra;5577675]Hey Ron
> I’m in the middle of week 5 of first 8 week reload. Test E @ 500mg weekly. I am keeping calories about 200-300 over maintenance in an effort to gain muscle while losing fat. 
> I started the reload at approx 275ish. Now I am hovering between 280 & 283. 
> 450 pro, 135 total fats, less than 30 sat fat, & about 330 carbs._ 
> 
> Thanks Ronnie
> Any advice is great!


*I WOULD CUT CARBS BACK TO AROUND 250 PER DAY AND START LEANING OUT WHICH REQUIRES 1-2 POUND WEIGHT LOSS PER WEEK.*

Thanks Ronnie the new Marco are 500 Pro / 255 carbs / 76 Fat, Weight peeked close to 287 last week, but began to lower a few days after the extracted carbs. I guess that was water due to fewer carbs. 
Is there any probs with the majority of my Pro being from the egg whites? Other than the smell. LOL *You can eat or drink as many as you want. Too many makes some people gassy beyond belief..lol..so find out how many you can tolerate.* Important note: Over carbing and over eating can make you fat even while taking anabolics. Don't believe everything you read in those muscle magazines because unless you are one of those people who can eat anything and stay lean, don't over do it on the carbs. Most do not need more than 250-300 grams per day. Then plenty of lean proteins and some good fats. above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> My tren hex supplier is calling it Parabolan . Without naming names I thought it might be bogus since it's spelled "Parabolin" (sic) on the box, but I've used it for 8 weeks and it is definitely something. It's dosed at 76.5 mg/1.5 ml. Odd, huh? This is my first tren cycle so I don't have much to compare it to, but it kicks ass on Deca , thats for sure!! Anyway, since I bought the "Parabolin" I've got a super source for Top-notch Tren E which I will start on my next reload. What do you think? I've been at 600 mg's on the hex, should I go with 800 mg's on the E? Sounds like a lot of tren, eh? *I think I would try 600 mgs of tren-e to begin with because it may be stronger dosed than the hex. Parabolan and tren-e are comparable products but dosing can be different when coming from sources*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im new to posting not to sure how to do it , sorry but here is my post 
> hi there im looking to do my first inject cycle. My stats are 84kg , 178cm tall, bf 11.5%, age 22, i train 6 times a week. My training is hard, mixed and intense. Ive been going gym for around 4 years but only hitting hard for the last 18months. I dedicate everything i do for my body.
> 
> My diet is clean, andi have tried many things. Atm my goal is to get ripped/lean while gaining some mass. I have no problem bulking but i cannot rip, even with intense cardio , diet , supplements, personal training sessions and a stanna oral cycle 45mg each day 6weeks i still cannot achieve leanness. 
> 
> My plan.
> I hope to get my hands on sus250 10ml . In my area it is all i can really get. I have done months of research and i am finally getting the balls to inject.
> 
> I plan to inject 1ml a week. *(you'll need to inject 1ml 3 times a week to get cut!)* my plan looks like this
> ...


*You must read to learn! Read this whole thread then come back with questions..*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Bulkn;5589925]Hey Ron, quick question, say for example I started on 750mg/week test E for 8 weeks, which took till week 5 to become fully effective, then deload for 2 weeks at 250mg/week, then I start reloading at 1000mg/week, how long before i feel the full effects of test E on the reload? *Test muscle building effects begin to show after 2 weeks not 5. Full effects are at around 8 weeks![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie. Ive been cutting for a good 10 weeks and dropped several percentages in body fat. Ive lost a little bit of muscle but all in all i feel ive done quite well. I appear as muscular if not a bit more in certain areas because of the fat loss. In another 3weeks it will be time to do a lean bulk. Using test and tren . After all this time cutting i feel my body will respond quite well to the bulk. I havnt been starving my body from food ive cut down responsibly to keep as much muscle as poss. But even tho ive done this i feel my body has been starved as a cut down from carbs fats etc. Have u any tips for me to maximize muscle gain without gaining much fat when i next bulk.* try keeeping carbs at around 250 per day*also ronnie im an ectomorph and a hardgainer but also gain fat if i dont watch my carb fat intake. Pretty shitty genetics. Besides that ive made some decent progress. What i want to ask you is do hardgainers need to train like hardgainers while on anabolics? *the hard gainer training philosophy is a myth! Here's how it works: If someone has great genetics like ronnie coleman or dorian yates they both grow by using either higher volume or lower volume. If someone has poor genetics they grow slow whether they use low volume or high volume and higher volume over a period of time ruins their joints-hence slowing down their progress. Both ronnie coleman and dorian yates were forced to retire due to injuries. Ronnie over did the volume and it eventually caught up with him and dorian trained beyond failure which eventually caught up with him. Both of these men would have maxed out their genetic potential using moderate volume (6-12 intense work sets) and i believe they both would have still been competing if they had followed that approach and yes they would have been just as big and probably even a little bigger due to keeping injuries at bay. So, the whole hard gainers routine is a myth. Training with high volumemay not appear to benefit hard gainers as much as easy gainers but neither does moderate or low volume. It's not their training routines but rather, diet, drugs and genetics that makes them huge (mostly genetics). Coleman and Yates would have been massive doing 8 worksets sets for quads once a week and they both would have been massive doing 12 sets twice a week. Moderation is the key for all genetic types and it save time in the gym and prevents injuries. BODYBUILDING IS BEST APPROACHED LIKE SPRINTING NOT A MARATHON RACE, REGARDLESS OF ONE'S GENETIC MAKE-UP!*  ive never taken this into account while on previous cycles. What do u think? Cheers steve.o


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

geroge farah says fats..makes..you fat...not carbs..your opinion ronnie??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> geroge farah says fats..makes..you fat...not carbs..your opinion ronnie?? *it's hard telling where he's coming from without reading it myself but as i have always stated too many carbs and/or fats will make you fat. I also believe that some healthy fats are necessary for muscle growth and holding on to muscle but he's right if hes saying too many fats makes one fat. Keep in mind geroge farah use to be somewhat of an advocate of the dave palumbo off-season diet which is fairly high in fats. Now hes into very high carb diets and very low fat. Different diets work for different people but most tend to do better with fat in their diet and no over doing the carbs*.


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

why is it that with sum brands i get severe pain after injecting and massive swelling to the point i cant move my arm after injecting into my shoulder last week, it went down to my bicep then and that was swollen very bad too cudnt move my arm, is it down to the powders used in mixing? squating used be my best movement, cud do 180kg for up to ten reps, but the past while im struggling bad with them , even 100kg seems very heavy, cud barely get 6 for 160kg and that was prob too heavy for me and the actual movement itself doesnt feel right ? is my body jus sayn no and i need to take a break from squatn, its strange cause my leg press is stil good ! d.palumbo states he only took 1200mg for 16 wks and then took 8 weeks off, everyone knows pros use very large doses so is he just a freak of nature considering he weighted over 300 pounds or just tryn to make people look out for their health ? because at that size it just doesnt seem possible that 1200mg is enough to maintain 300 pounds of muscle?

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, I am having the same problem as someone else wrote a few pages back with the area around the side of my elbow and doing lying tri extentions and tri pushdowns. Following you advice for him I will switch the pushdowns to reverse pushdowns but what is a good replacement for the lying extentions? I am also doing machine dips without elbow problems.

Also had a question about working muscles twice a week, you mention the second workout of the same muscle groups should be with lighter weights. are you saying then just straight sets (8-10reps) at a lower weight and not the normal 4-8prep, 4-6 heavy, 8-10 and then 12-15 of the heavier day?

Thanks

----------


## kelevra

Tried your slight Decline bench today. I used regular BB bench and used about a 3-4 inch block to raise to a bit of a decline. It took a set or 2 to get settled in, but when i did i felt a positive stress deep in mid pecs. I went my normal weight that i use for flat BB, but was getting such focus on chest i pulled up a few reps short from almost cramping. 
The more of your strategies i use, the better it gets. Mad props Ronnie for your time, effort, and knowledge. I know I speak for all that follow your thread. THANKS.

----------


## Cronos

Hey Ron! Quick question: I'm in the middle of my second 20 week blast, and this time I am trying out the method of running HCG @ 250iu twice a week throughout the blast. (Last time I just used your protocol of 1500-2500iu EOD for 2 weeks at the end) 

My question is, since I am running it throughout in the manner that I am, I don't run it in PCT, Right??

What week exactly do I stop? 

And should I ramp it up a little near the end, say 500iu twice a week for the last 4 weeks?

Thanks!!!

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie, 

I wanted to blast for a year and if that goes well then extend that to 2 years. During the reloads I use 500iu/week of HCG 

1. Will this blasting through out the year permanently shut me down if I don't take a break or do PCT even though I use HCG. 

2. Will the HCG through this year long blast allow me to have kids? Would I need PCT for that?

3. At what stage do I start PCT and give the system a break before I start the next Blast. For example If i wanted a break after a year of blasting then will I do the traditional PCT and then jump on another blast for year 2 OR go straight to year 2 blast

Thanks

----------


## MACHINE5150

Hey Ronnie.. thinking of trying this method here and wanted to know what you think:

Okay.. stats first..
228 16-17%BF now.. when i start on May 1st.. i should be 220-225lbs and 15%BF.. 5'11" 28y.o.
previous cycles:
2003 600mg Test400/300mg Norma Hellas (loved those) - 10 weeks
2004 800mg Test400/400mg mexican deca - 10 weeks
2010 600mg Test E/400mg Deca/100mg ProvironED -12 weeks (kickstarted with 100mg ABombs first 5 weeks)

ended last cycle in late NOV.. so it will be 5 months off total, i was originally thinking of doing 100mg prop / 50 mg Tren A ED for 8 weeks.. 

Weeks 1-8 (may 1st-june 25th) 700mg Prop / 350mg NPP
Weeks 9-10 (June 26th - July 9th) 120mg Torem / 40mg Tamox ED
Weeks 11-18 (July 10th - Sept 4th) 700mg Prop / 525mg NPP
Weeks 19-20 (Sept 18th- Oct 1st) 120mg Torem / 40mg Tamox ED
Weeks 21-24 (Oct 2nd - Oct 30th) 60mg Torem / 20mg Tamox ED

Been cutting the 2 months prior to starting.. so i figured i could put on some good mass with the NPP and then chizzle it down with the tren at the end.. hoping to get to 240lbs 13% BF.. Thats my goal anyways.. all constructive criticism is welcome..

----------


## The Titan99

It eventually had to happen. A fully equipped, air conditioned gym has opened on my island and my training buddy has bought me a year membership for helping him with his diet and workout!!!! Anyway, I've been training with my own stuff which is considerable, but I was lacking in a few areas like heavy dumbbells, pulley systems, cross-over cable machines and the like. I'm in the final week of an 8 week super high volume blast then I'm deloading for 2 weeks, followed by another 8 week blast. This is my problem. Before I was always limited in the exercises I could do because of lack of equipment. Now I'm looking around like a dog in the butcher shop, a kid in a candy store etc. This last year I really got everything dialed in (training, diet, cardio, anabolics, etc) and have had outstanding results!! I've been using pretty much the same exercises and I'd like to change some things up. Just for instance, I do all presses for chest, shrugs with a barbell, tri kickbacks twice a week, dips and such. The skull crushers and dips have hurt my elbows and rotator cuff a little, as well as the pullovers. I've been doing 6 sets of rear laterals for rear delts, but I can't really do anything different till now due to equipment restrictions. What I was hoping was I could post my workout and you guys could offer suggestions of possible changes. I never really had a chance to workout in a real gym before. At least not in the last 20 years.I highlighted some things I was thinking about off the top of my head.

Tuesday - Chest/Tri's - Chest Flat Bench Warm Ups, Prep Set, 1-4, 8-12, 8-12 Incline Bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Decline Bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *MAYBE MOVE FLAT BENCH TO THE END AND CHANGE WITH DB PRESSES OR POSSIBLY ADD SOME CROSSOVER CABLE SETS?* Triceps Close grip Bench Press 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 Overhead Dumbbell Tri Extensions 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 Tri Kickbacks 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 *MAYBE ADD ANOTHER EXERCISE? CABLE/ROPE PRESSDOWNS AND REDUCE SETS TO 3 PER EXERCISE? I ALSO HATE TRI KICKBACKS. LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS HERE...* AM Fasted Cardio 35 min

Wednesday - Back/Biceps Dead lift Warm up, Prep Set, 1-4, 5-6, 5-6, 5-6, 5-6 Back Thickness Underhand Bent Over Rows Warm Ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 T-Bar Rows 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12* I WAS THINKING OF CHANGING T BAR WITH FACE PULLS OR SOMETHING FOR THE UPPER BACK. AGAIN, MAYBE REDUCING SETS TO 3 AND ADDING ANOTHER EXERCISE. T BAR AND UNDERHAND YATES-TYPE ROWS ARE HITTING THE SAME AREA OF MY BACK TOO MUCH I THINK...DON'T KNOW.*  Back Width Close Grip Underhand Pull ups 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 EZ Bar Pull Overs 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *AS I SAID EARLIER, I WANT TO REPLACE BOTH THESE EXERCISES. MAYBE LAT PULLDOWNS AND SOMETHING ELSE. AGAIN, COULD ADD ANOTHER EXERCISE..* Biceps Spider Curls 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 Incline Bench Curls 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 21's 15,15,15 *I'M PRETTY HAPPY WITH MY LIGHT BI DAY, BUT DEFINITELY OPEN FOR SUGGESTIONS. AS YOU CAN SEE I HIT BI'S/TRI'S EARLIER IN THE WEEK, THEN HEAVY ON SATURDAY.* AM Fasted Cardio 35 min.

Thursday - Shoulders/Traps/Abs Shoulders Lateral Raises Warm Ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Standing Overhead Presses 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *I LIKE THESE QUITE WELL BUT POSSIBLY ADDING A 3RD?* Rear Laterals 8-12,8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12* DEFINITELY WOULD LIKE TO GO WITH AT LEAST 2 OR 3 EXERCISES FOR REAR DELTS. SUGGESTIONS?*  Traps Barbell Shrugs 6 sets 8-12 * DUMBBELL SHRUGS??* Abs Weighted Decline Sit ups 6 Sets to failure AM Fasted Cardio 35 min

Friday - Legs Squats Warm ups, Prep Set, 1-4, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Leg Extensions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 * LEG PRESS, HACK SQUATS???* Leg Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 * I DON'T KNOW FOR HAMSTRINGS. SUGGESTIONS WELCOME HERE TOO!!* Standing Calf Raises 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *SEATED CALF RAISES!!* No Cardio

Saturday - Arms Biceps Standing Wide Grip Barbell Curls 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 SUPERSET Reverse Grip EZ Bar Curls - Under the Chin Dumbell Curls 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Concentration Curls 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Triceps Skull Crushers Warm ups, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Tri Kickbacks 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Weighted Dips 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 * HERE I LIKE THE BI WORK, BUT THE SKULL CRUSHERS AND DIPS SCREW WITH MY JOINTS AND I AM SICK OF KICKBACKS. TAKING SUGGESTIONS ON BI'S AS WELL..*. AM Fasted Cardio 35 min

Sunday - No Cardio

Monday - AM Cardio 35 Minutes

I knew you wouldn't like the super set on my arm day, but I would take any suggestions you have on any of these.

BTW, I'm finishing my 4th reload using the STS and it's the best thing that ever happened to me. I'll post some pics at the end of the week!! AWESOME!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why is it that with sum brands i get severe pain after injecting and massive swelling to the point i cant move my arm after injecting into my shoulder last week, it went down to my bicep then and that was swollen very bad too cudnt move my arm, is it down to the powders used in mixing? *it's the high alcohol content-hence the reason i like thicke with less BA content.*  squating used be my best movement, cud do 180kg for up to ten reps, but the past while im struggling bad with them , even 100kg seems very heavy, cud barely get 6 for 160kg and that was prob too heavy for me and the actual movement itself doesnt feel right ? Is my body jus sayn no and i need to take a break from squatn, its strange cause my leg press is stil good *take a break from free weight squats and start doing squats on a smith machine with feet pretty far out in front. Don't worry so much about the weight but rather how hard your are working your legs.*! D.palumbo states he only took 1200mg for 16 wks and then took 8 weeks off, everyone knows pros use very large doses so is he just a freak of nature considering he weighted over 300 pounds or just tryn to make people look out for their health ? *dave is looking out for peoples best interest-health wise imo.* because at that size it just doesnt seem possible that 1200mg is enough to maintain 300 pounds of muscle? *you have to take more to get that big because eating a lot of food like he did would only make you fat using 1200 mgs of gear then coming off for 8 weeks! He's not going to tell you what he really did and i can't say that i blame him because he may be looked upon by many as a guy who got huge by taking a lot of drugs instead of his, intelect, genetics and hard work. I've been told about some of the dosages he took but i would never tell anyone out of respect for him. I'm sure everyone understands. At least i hope they do!*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, I am having the same problem as someone else wrote a few pages back with the area around the side of my elbow and doing lying tri extentions and tri pushdowns. Following you advice for him I will switch the pushdowns to reverse pushdowns but what is a good replacement for the lying extentions? I am also doing machine dips without elbow problems.* INSTEAD OF DOING REVERSE PUSHDOWNS TRY REGULAR PUSHDOWNS WITH A ROPE AND THE MACHINE DIPS WILL MAKE UP FOR THE LACK OF NOT DOING LYING TRICEP EXT*.
> 
> Also had a question about working muscles twice a week, you mention the second workout of the same muscle groups should be with lighter weights. are you saying then just straight sets (8-10reps) at a lower weight and not the normal 4-8prep, 4-6 heavy, 8-10 and then 12-15 of the heavier day?* I would stay around 6-8 reps on heavy day and 12-15 on light day. Do a maximum of 6 sets per body part twice a week. You may find 3-4 sets are plenty and 6 is too much.* Thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> tried your slight decline bench today. I used regular bb bench and used about a 3-4 inch block to raise to a bit of a decline. It took a set or 2 to get settled in, but when i did i felt a positive stress deep in mid pecs. I went my normal weight that i use for flat bb, but was getting such focus on chest i pulled up a few reps short from almost cramping. 
> The more of your strategies i use, the better it gets. Mad props ronnie for your time, effort, and knowledge. I know i speak for all that follow your thread. Thanks.


*thank you for letting me know. Glad i could be of help!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron! Quick question: I'm in the middle of my second 20 week blast, and this time I am trying out the method of running HCG @ 250iu twice a week throughout the blast. (Last time I just used your protocol of 1500-2500iu EOD for 2 weeks at the end) 
> 
> My question is, since I am running it throughout in the manner that I am, I don't run it in PCT, Right?? *Not neccesarily. Some stop hcg around the time of their last injection but if you want to play it safe run pct at around 1500 eod for 1-2 weeks post cycle.*  What week exactly do I stop? 
> 
> And should I ramp it up a little near the end, say 500iu twice a week for the last 4 weeks? *no! just do pct for 2 weeks at 1500 eod*
> Thanks!!!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, 
> 
> i wanted to blast for a year and if that goes well then extend that to 2 years. During the reloads i use 500iu/week of hcg 
> 
> 1. Will this blasting through out the year permanently shut me down if i don't take a break or do pct even though i use hcg.* no one can answer this question with accuracy. My good friend who's been on for two years non-stop just got his girl pregnant a couple of months ago and he never ran hcg. I think it takes only a few healthy sperm to get a highly fertile female pregnant. But it could be that he had a lot of fertility. We do not know because there have been no test on him. You could have your sperm tested after a 2 0week reload to see how fertile you are and even have your sperm frozen for future use if desired. I feel thats not a bad option.* 2. Will the hcg through this year long blast allow me to have kids? *i would say yes for many people but not all*. Would i need pct for that? *might as well run 1500 of hcg eod for 2 week post cycle.*3. At what stage do i start pct and give the system a break before i start the next blast. For example if i wanted a break after a year of blasting then will i do the traditional pct and then jump on another blast for year 2 or go straight to year 2 blast* i would do pct and give the body an 8 week break before going back on another yearly cycle. Also, each time you take a break from steroids by way of pct you do not need to start at the higher dosages you finished off with because your body wil respond with lower dosages starting back up! * thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=MACHINE5150;5595011]Hey Ronnie.. thinking of trying this method here and wanted to know what you think:

Okay.. stats first..
228 16-17%BF now.. when i start on May 1st.. i should be 220-225lbs and 15%BF.. 5'11" 28y.o.
previous cycles:
2003 600mg Test400/300mg Norma Hellas (loved those) - 10 weeks
2004 800mg Test400/400mg mexican deca - 10 weeks
2010 600mg Test E/400mg Deca/100mg ProvironED -12 weeks (kickstarted with 100mg ABombs first 5 weeks)

ended last cycle in late NOV.. so it will be 5 months off total, i was originally thinking of doing 100mg prop / 50 mg Tren A ED for 8 weeks.. 

Weeks 1-8 (may 1st-june 25th) 700mg Prop / 350mg NPP
Weeks 9-10 (June 26th - July 9th) 120mg Torem / 40mg Tamox ED
Weeks 11-18 (July 10th - Sept 4th) 700mg Prop / 525mg NPP
Weeks 19-20 (Sept 18th- Oct 1st) 120mg Torem / 40mg Tamox ED
Weeks 21-24 (Oct 2nd - Oct 30th) 60mg Torem / 20mg Tamox ED

Been cutting the 2 months prior to starting.. so i figured i could put on some good mass with the NPP and then chizzle it down with the tren at the end.. hoping to get to 240lbs 13% BF.. Thats my goal anyways.. all constructive criticism is welcome*..TEST/TREN WILL BUILD MORE MASS THAN TEST/DECA UNLESS YOU ADD ANADROL OR D-BOL. THINK ABOUT THIS AND GET BACK WITH ME ON A NEW PLAN SO I CAN GIVE YOU MY OPINION![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## lynxeffect1

ya i think your dead right ron, dave wud be slated right away! , esp by people who dont have an interest or understand bodybuilding as it always is.  i asked you about lowering water weight the other day cause im sick of people sayn ive ruined my looks , ive nornally fairly chiseled face but while on gear my face carrys lot of water and makes hy head look rounded i hate it and now since ive tried ur methods they have worked great but im gonna be full of water in my face all the time now. u said its about lowering carbs and fats but im only taking in 350 grams of carbs and im an ectomorphic body type,wel or i was anyway. heres my diet , meal 1. 50grams of oats with milk and 6 large free range eggs. meal 2 . chicken breast (300grams in weight) taking thr at theres about 24 grams of protein per 100g, thats 72grams of protein and about 55grams of wholegrain brown rice. meal 3. same as 2 meal 4. bsn true mass after training. meal 5. same as 2 meal 6. 300 grams of 95/5 ground meat and 55 grams of wholegrain brown rice. meal 7. 300grams of 95/5 ground meat, no carbs. i recently added in 2 spoons of extra virgin olive oil or natural p.butter to every meal except 1 and 4. this helped me grown more i think but added water or fat to my stomach. althought water weight around my face is the same wheather i took any healthy fats or not. i drink about a litre of water with every meal, im forever goin for a piss! im sure cardio wud also help but i jus dont have time with kids etc and it take an hours drive jus for me to get to the gym.,althought i tink i need to buy a treadmill when i can afford it cause i sweatbuckets all the time if ive to run around or do anything and i live in ireland so its not even hot here!

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, ive never fully done a cutting cycle before and have always tried to add lean mass so pretty much all my cycles have been test and tren at different doses. my favourite thing to do in my spare time is read this thread over and over because the advice you give is invaluable and honestly i wouldnt be where i am now without this thread and your help! after my torn pec ive done a reload of 1.5g test e and 750mg tren (tried going higher on tren with lower test but the sweats were too much!) and ive come back up to 119kg but my bf is around 20% maybe higher (can still see slight abs but i think thats because of the tren hardness and haven't had accurate bf measurement) so this time i would like to cut.
i read in a previous post that no deload is needed for cutting so 16 weeks but do you think i should reduce test to 1g or keep it at 1.5? i dont think i will do tren this time because i need a break from all the sweating! and i dont have alot of money for more than another compound so should i go for masteron or primo or even anavar ? 
i was thinking 
16 weeks 1-1.5g test p (or any other test, i dont really see why test p is needed if not preparing for a contest though! less bloat maybe?)
and 600mg mast or primo/anavar 
2 weeks clen 1 week off for 6 weeks then stay on for the following 10 weeks
working upto 100mcg t3
adex if needed.

thanks a lot for your advice ronnie.

----------


## delta1111

Ronnie,

A bit of a personal question for you, hope you don't mind.

What the largest dosed cycle you have ever ran? and what does your usual cycle consist of??

----------


## bernimx

Hey Ronnie,

Why is it that you do not need to deload while cutting?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie.....this most awesome thread is turning out... to be as popular as the old cycling for pennies thread ....by the infamous doggcrapp...very inspirational for the rest of us...your knowledge is amazing!!!!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...your thoughts about phil hernons training system... do you think it was mostly phils genes... or .....training system that made him large???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..do you consider yourself...meso..endo..ecto??? slow gainer??? or hard gainer???

----------


## bigbossofdariver

one quick question, do you ever go completely go off all gear? or are you gonna be on for the rest of your life type deal?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> It eventually had to happen. A fully equipped, air conditioned gym has opened on my island and my training buddy has bought me a year membership for helping him with his diet and workout!!!! Anyway, I've been training with my own stuff which is considerable, but I was lacking in a few areas like heavy dumbbells, pulley systems, cross-over cable machines and the like. I'm in the final week of an 8 week super high volume blast then I'm deloading for 2 weeks, followed by another 8 week blast. This is my problem. Before I was always limited in the exercises I could do because of lack of equipment. Now I'm looking around like a dog in the butcher shop, a kid in a candy store etc. This last year I really got everything dialed in (training, diet, cardio, anabolics, etc) and have had outstanding results!! I've been using pretty much the same exercises and I'd like to change some things up. Just for instance, I do all presses for chest, shrugs with a barbell, tri kickbacks twice a week, dips and such. The skull crushers and dips have hurt my elbows and rotator cuff a little, as well as the pullovers. I've been doing 6 sets of rear laterals for rear delts, but I can't really do anything different till now due to equipment restrictions. What I was hoping was I could post my workout and you guys could offer suggestions of possible changes. I never really had a chance to workout in a real gym before. At least not in the last 20 years.I highlighted some things I was thinking about off the top of my head.
> 
> Tuesday - Chest/Tri's do chest and biceps together - Chest Flat Bench Warm Ups, Prep Set , 1-4, 8-12, 8-12 Incline Bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Decline Bench 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 [B]MAYBE MOVE FLAT BENCH TO THE END AND CHANGE WITH DB PRESSES OR POSSIBLY ADD SOME CROSSOVER CABLE SETS? (start with declines, then inclines and finsih off with crossovers..3 sets per exercise)/B] Triceps Close grip Bench Press 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 Overhead Dumbbell Tri Extensions 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 Tri Kickbacks 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 *MAYBE ADD ANOTHER EXERCISE? CABLE/ROPE PRESSDOWNS AND REDUCE SETS TO 3 PER EXERCISE? I ALSO HATE TRI KICKBACKS. LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS HERE..do 4 sets of pushowns and 4 sets of close grip bench .* AM Fasted Cardio 35 min do not do fasted cardio on training days unless trying to get ripped!
> 
> Wednesday - Back/Biceps do back and legs all by themselves-take off biceps here! Dead lift Warm up do deadlifts last so less weight needs to be used. start with width exercises, then rows then deads Prep Set, 1-4, 5-6, 5-6, 5-6, 5-6 Back Thickness Underhand Bent Over Rows Warm Ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 T-Bar Rows 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12* I WAS THINKING OF CHANGING T BAR WITH FACE PULLS OR SOMETHING FOR THE UPPER BACK. do not do face pulls. just do over hand to upper stomach and yates style to lower stomach for 3 sets a piece AGAIN, MAYBE REDUCING SETS TO 3 AND ADDING ANOTHER EXERCISE. T BAR AND UNDERHAND YATES-TYPE ROWS ARE HITTING THE SAME AREA OF MY BACK TOO MUCH I THINK...DON'T KNOW.*  Back Width Close Grip Underhand pull ups do palms facing each other pulldowns (not under hand as its too much biceps and moderate/wide grip pulldonws and stop pullovers-too hard on rotator cuffs 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 EZ Bar Pull Overs 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *AS I SAID EARLIER, I WANT TO REPLACE BOTH THESE EXERCISES. MAYBE LAT PULLDOWNS AND SOMETHING ELSE. AGAIN, COULD ADD ANOTHER EXERCISE..* Biceps Spider Curls 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 Incline Bench Curls 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 21's 15,15,15 *I'M PRETTY HAPPY WITH MY LIGHT BI DAY, BUT DEFINITELY OPEN FOR SUGGESTIONS. AS YOU CAN SEE I HIT BI'S/TRI'S EARLIER IN THE WEEK, THEN HEAVY ON SATURDAY.* AM Fasted Cardio 35 min.
> 
> Thursday - Shoulders (add triceps here!)/Traps/Abs Shoulders Lateral Raises Warm Ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Standing Overhead Presses 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *I LIKE THESE QUITE WELL BUT POSSIBLY ADDING A 3RD?* Rear Laterals 8-12,8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12* DEFINITELY WOULD LIKE TO GO WITH AT LEAST 2 OR 3 EXERCISES FOR REAR DELTS. SUGGESTIONS?*  Traps Barbell Shrugs 6 sets 8-12 * DUMBBELL SHRUGS??* Abs Weighted Decline Sit ups 6 Sets to failure AM Fasted Cardio 35 min do 6 sets of seated dumbbell shrugs, start with 3 sets of seated over head dumbbel presses, 3 sets one arm at a time leaning lateral raises and only 3 sets of reverse flyes for rear delts.Friday - Legs Squats Warm ups, Prep Set, 1-4, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 Leg Extensions 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 * LEG PRESS, HACK SQUATS???* Leg Curls 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 * I DON'T KNOW FOR HAMSTRINGS. SUGGESTIONS WELCOME HERE TOO!!* Standing Calf Raises 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *SEATED CALF RAISES!!* No Cardio do 3 sets for squats, 3 sets for hacks and 3 sets of leg ext. do 6 sets of leg curls. 5 sets of standing calf raises and 3 sets of seated.Saturday - Arms Biceps Standing Wide Grip Barbell Curls 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 SUPERSET Reverse Grip EZ Bar Curls - Under the Chin Dumbell Curls 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Concentration Curls 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Triceps Skull Crushers Warm ups, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Tri Kickbacks 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 Weighted Dips 6-10, 6-10, 6-10, 6-10 * HERE I LIKE THE BI WORK, BUT THE SKULL CRUSHERS AND DIPS SCREW WITH MY JOINTS AND I AM SICK OF KICKBACKS. TAKING SUGGESTIONS ON BI'S AS WELL..*. AM Fasted Cardio 35 min no super sets or reverse curls. do two bicep exercises for 4 sets a piece.
> Sunday - No Cardio
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...your thoughts about phil hernons training system... do you think it was mostly phils genes... or .....training system that made him large???


*I'm sure Phil's training system is good but it's mostly his genetics. He's built like a VIKING!
*

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks for answering my workout questions Ron. You're definitely right about doing back alone instead of back/bi's. This last 8 weeks that was torturous. That workout was going so long I felt like I needed a meal in the middle of it. Almost 3 hours!! Hard to maintain intensity for that long.

Here's my progress pics after my 4th reload. What do I need to work on the most do you think? My right Tri atrophied a lot after disc surgery last year, but it's slowly catching up. I set me back quite a bit on almost all pushing exercises. Anyway, once again, thanks for everything Ronnie!!! :Welcome:

----------


## ricky23

ronnie i forgot to ask before but can the medial head close to the elbow be targetted effectively? i think i may have mentioned it before a few months ago but since my pec tear i cant get the muscle around my elbow (injured side) to grow. my left tricep is round and full and muscle around the elbow up is full but the other side im having trouble. my injury was 6 months ago and my tricep mass is back but its just that area. ive doing alot of single arm movements also. thanks ronnie

----------


## hooray

Hi Ronnie
first of all, thx for that trainning method, its very interesting.
Im on the 4th week of the first reload, im amaze by the result, lean muscle mass!every week i see a difference in size!
29 years old
5'9
190lbs 12% 

1-8 60mg tren A
1-8 50mg test prop
9-10 40mg test prop
11-19 600mg deca 
11-19 600mg test enant
1-21 250iu twice a week HCG 

here is my trainning routine, 1 day on 1 day off
1- back, bicep 
2- chest, abs
3- legs,forearms
4- shoulder,tricep

im doing 9-12 sets to the failure for every muscle group

I would like to know what you think about all that, thank you !!

----------


## bernimx

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> Why is it that you do not need to deload while cutting?


Bump.. I'm sorry Ronnie if you answered this Q already. I read most of the thread and saw you recommending to NOT deload when cutting, *but I haven't seen the logic behind it*. If one is not getting ready for a show but just cutting to get to 10% BF or so, would you implement the deload weeks or not still?

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

> Bump.. I'm sorry Ronnie if you answered this Q already. I read most of the thread and saw you recommending to NOT deload when cutting, *but I haven't seen the logic behind it*. If one is not getting ready for a show but just cutting to get to 10% BF or so, would you implement the deload weeks or not still?


When cutting your goal isn't to build muscle pretty well maintain as best as you can. So you only need to deload when you are trying to gain muscle mass and make continued muscle gains. So if your goal is to strictly cut then a deload is not necessary.

----------


## Kenlie

Thanks Ronnie for very interesting post.

And hi to everyone. This is my first post.
Greetings from Finland.

I personally don't use anabolics atm. Interested though.

But I agree about your view on training methods, and I am now building new workout routine for myself, where I mainly train 5 days a week, different musclegroup every day, so I go them through once per week (I do legs the same day as triceps).
I am also making another routine for the weeks where I am going to do "double", and do all muscle groups twice per week, just like in your suggested system. 
Now as I mainly do the first routine, going through everything once per week...
My question is... how often do you think that it would be ideal to do this double routine, and do them twice per week?

Did you mean that (with anabolics cycle), you would do "double routine" in those 2 deload weeks, and normally do once per week system, while doing reload (8 weeks)?

Or the other way around?
To me it just sounds off, if you should do intense "double routine" 8 weeks a row...

Or how about double routine in the first 2 weeks of reload?

----------


## kitecalifornia

> *I'm sure Phil's training system is good but it's mostly his genetics. He's built like a VIKING!
> *


Hi Ronnie.

First of all, thanks for everything , you are the bible of this.

So, I m very new with this world of steroids , for many years I wanted to try but in spain is not that easy, I m leaving in LA now, way easy to get anything you need.

8weeks cycle
So, I started two weeks ago with 4-ad ( 4-androstene-3b-ol,17-one ), and 1-andro ( same but 1-andros.....) from Advance Muscle Science.

I m doing 2ml UTT daily of each 1ml AM one PM
I will be adding Decabol next week 
I will be ending with Arom-X after the 8weeks for 2 weeks more.

You think is good combination ?

So far I gain almost 1' in my biceps and I m in 164lb, I started in 155lb, but I feel some belly increase as well, my back got huge, but is for my old swimming training, I guess memory muscle.

I m training 6 days a week and my streght is extremly more, some guys at gym start to look at me wear, provable they figure it out, after 30min training all my body is pump, my shoulder are big and my back as well, as a reference I never did legs to much, stupid of me, but I m in 300lb moving on calf. biceps 55lb 5-6 reps,4 sets. for arm or 100 on Z bar

Stack xtra:
I still taking Creatine as before cycle, C4 from Cellucor
glutamin
Aminos
whey Protein,Casein at night, about 240g 
6 meals a day. 3 on shakes.

Questions :

I should rest one day a week or two? or none, I feel I can workout every day.
I should add something else to the stack ?
Can I keep the creatine ? I read somewhere they said that not. !!
I read to add a lot of protector hepatic or gymo or anything like that... what you recommend for ? I m feeling good so far but some times a little annoying pain over of the testicles inside, maybe is myself "paranoiac" 


Thank you anyway to everybody for you post, is fantastic to follow the real world and what is good or bad for us.

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ya i think your dead right ron, dave wud be slated right away! , esp by people who dont have an interest or understand bodybuilding as it always is. I asked you about lowering water weight the other day cause im sick of people sayn ive ruined my looks , ive nornally fairly chiseled face but while on gear my face carrys lot of water and makes hy head look rounded i hate it and now since ive tried ur methods they have worked great but im gonna be full of water in my face all the time now. U said its about lowering carbs and fats but im only taking in 350 grams of carbs and im an ectomorphic body type,wel or i was anyway. Heres my diet , meal 1. 50grams of oats with milk and 6 large free range eggs. Meal 2 . Chicken breast (300grams in weight) taking thr at theres about 24 grams of protein per 100g, thats 72grams of protein and about 55grams of wholegrain brown rice. Meal 3. Same as 2 meal 4. Bsn true mass after training. Meal 5. Same as 2 meal 6. 300 grams of 95/5 ground meat and 55 grams of wholegrain brown rice. Meal 7. 300grams of 95/5 ground meat, no carbs. I recently added in 2 spoons of extra virgin olive oil or natural p.butter to every meal except 1 and 4. This helped me grown more i think but added water or fat to my stomach. Althought water weight around my face is the same wheather i took any healthy fats or not. I drink about a litre of water with every meal, im forever goin for a piss! *you do not have to over do the water and keep salt low!*  im sure cardio wud also help but i jus dont have time with kids etc and it take an hours drive jus for me to get to the gym.,althought i tink i need to buy a treadmill when i can afford it cause i sweatbuckets all the time if ive to run around or do anything and i live in ireland so its not even hot here! *what does your cycle look like and do you have calipers to measure body fat levels? If you ever notice, most pros have a very bloated face in the off-season. It's genrally necessary to get big unless yiou take anti-es and risk ruining your joints,libido and energy levels.* .


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for answering my workout questions ron. You're definitely right about doing back alone instead of back/bi's. This last 8 weeks that was torturous. That workout was going so long i felt like i needed a meal in the middle of it. Almost 3 hours!! Hard to maintain intensity for that long.
> 
> Here's my progress pics after my 4th reload. What do i need to work on the most do you think? My right tri atrophied a lot after disc surgery last year, but it's slowly catching up. I set me back quite a bit on almost all pushing exercises. Anyway, once again, thanks for everything ronnie!!!


wow!!!! You don't even look like the same person..looking fantastic!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie i forgot to ask before but can the medial head close to the elbow be targetted effectively? I think i may have mentioned it before a few months ago but since my pec tear i cant get the muscle around my elbow (injured side) to grow. My left tricep is round and full and muscle around the elbow up is full but the other side im having trouble. My injury was 6 months ago and my tricep mass is back but its just that area. Ive doing alot of single arm movements also. Thanks ronnie


*yes, you can put an emphasis on the medial head of the triceps but total isolation is impossible. I think this stems from your injury. My legs are the same way from the permanent nerve damage done to my lower back. My legs have yet to come back but all we can do is keep training while using good form to make the muscles burn and become stimulated!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie
> first of all, thx for that trainning method, its very interesting.
> Im on the 4th week of the first reload, im amaze by the result, lean muscle mass!every week i see a difference in size!
> 29 years old
> 5'9
> 190lbs 12% 
> 
> 1-8 60mg tren a
> 1-8 50mg test prop
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Bump.. I'm sorry Ronnie if you answered this Q already. I read most of the thread and saw you recommending to NOT deload when cutting, *but I haven't seen the logic behind it*. If one is not getting ready for a show but just cutting to get to 10% BF or so, would you implement the deload weeks or not still?


*When cutting for a show no deload. When cutting in generally you can deload for 1 week periodically to spare joints if need be.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ronnie for very interesting post.
> 
> And hi to everyone. This is my first post.
> Greetings from finland.
> 
> I personally don't use anabolics atm. Interested though.
> 
> But i agree about your view on training methods, and i am now building new workout routine for myself, where i mainly train 5 days a week, different musclegroup every day, so i go them through once per week (i do legs the same day as triceps).* do not train anything with legs. Train triceps with shoulders or biceps.*i am also making another routine for the weeks where i am going to do "double", and do all muscle groups twice per week, just like in your suggested system. 
> Now as i mainly do the first routine, going through everything once per week...
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie.
> 
> First of all, thanks for everything , you are the bible of this.
> 
> So, i m very new with this world of steroids , for many years i wanted to try but in spain is not that easy, i m leaving in la now, way easy to get anything you need.
> 
> 8weeks cycle
> so, i started two weeks ago with 4-ad ( 4-androstene-3b-ol,17-one ), and 1-andro ( same but 1-andros.....) from advance muscle science.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Pierce

Very interesting.... You have a lot of experience that is express from your way of sharing..... I hope you will continue to sharing such a valuable information...
Los Angeles Boot Camp

----------


## Tom Bodo

Hi Ronnie,


I'm done with my first 8 week reload now (not the first cycle ever). I'm very happy with the gains so far. I actually did 9 weeks, but felt that there wasn't any progress the last week. You might be just right with advising 8 weeks. I will stick to this in future. Thank you so much for this tip with reload and deload. I was on 1000mg test/week and gained 13 lb and lost some fat acc. to skin fold measures. I want to get big and staying on. Have noticed no side effects, except of very little acne and a little bloat. I seem to do fine on test.

I have plenty of test and some tren on hand. What would you advise for next reload and which dose? 

1500mg test/week or 1000mg test + 300-400mg tren/week


I think for next reload I will follow the split you where advising earlier in this thread:

Chest/Biceps
Legs
rest
Shoulder/Triceps
Back
rest
rest

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> 
> i'm done with my first 8 week reload now (not the first cycle ever). I'm very happy with the gains so far. I actually did 9 weeks, but felt that there wasn't any progress the last week. *(sounds about right)* you might be just right with advising 8 weeks. I will stick to this in future. Thank you so much for this tip with reload and deload. I was on 1000mg test/week and gained 13 lb and lost some fat acc. To skin fold measures. I want to get big and staying on. Have noticed no side effects, except of very little acne and a little bloat. I seem to do fine on test.
> 
> I have plenty of test and some tren on hand. What would you advise for next reload and which dose? 
> 
> 1500mg test/week or 1000mg test + 300-400mg tren/week *(go with test/tren combo!) some d-bol or drol added would really swell you up!*
> i think for next reload i will follow the split you where advising earlier in this thread:
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5598275]ronnie..do you consider yourself...meso..endo..ecto??? slow gainer??? or hard gainer???[/QUOTE* I am a mixture of all 3. Probably somewhere around Ecto 25%, Endo 25% and Meso 50 %. and a slow to medium gainer. My wife is probably 75% meso and 25 percent endo.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> one quick question, do you ever go completely go off all gear? or are you gonna be on for the rest of your life type deal?


 *I had to go on HRT at age 32 so I'll never go completely off.*

----------


## Tom Bodo

> 1500mg test/week or 1000mg test + 300-400mg tren /week *(go with test/tren combo!) some d-bol or drol added would really swell you up!*


I thought about adding some drol for 3rd reload. I think in the long run I would like to run the orals every other reload. So it's about finding one good injectable combo without orals and one with orals. 

Option A
1. test + tren 
2. test + d-bol/drol
repeat

Option B
1. test + tren + d-bol/drol 
2. test (+?)
repeat

Option C
Maybe you have a better option? I'm open to any input, except from Deca .

----------


## lynxeffect1

at the moment its test e 1200mg alone, used dbol at the start but had to drop them. i dont have a calipers ron but must get one. ive taken arimidex before and novla this cycle, think the arimidex was better but so expensive, ur sayn dont take any? how do they ruin ur joints? in my next reload il go back to 900mg test e then 1200 again this is right isnt it ron? and repeat as long as im getn results. im prob gona add tren in next time and was thinking of using tren ent this time instead of ace, but before i used parabolan twice and both times had to drop it due to very bad flu, never got flu with tren ace so wud getn the flu have anything to do with being a longer ester ? in which case i cud get it again from the ent version

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

Ronnie ive been looking to tweak my routine a bit from this but am having a hard time with it... Take a look please
Sunday - chest
Monday - back/traps
Tues - off
Wed - shoulders/triceps/biceps
Thurs - legs
Fri - off
Sat - off

Now This is what I want to change it too...
Chest/biceps
Legs
Shoulders/triceps/traps
Back

That was the order I was thinking of dping it but then if I do traps the day before back It will affect me doing deadlifts since my traps will already be sore, and if I'm doing reverse flys for posterior delts I'm working part of my back too which will also affect me on back day, I can't do chest/biceps then back the next day either as training my biceps will affect my back workout again! Any suggestions?

----------


## The Titan99

> wow!!!! You don't even look like the same person..looking fantastic!!!


Yea, I know!! It's workout and dietary discipline, but what REALLY did it was your Slingshot Training System and constant input and support. If it's part of your plan to create walking talking advertisements, I am one of them 110%!!!!! Thanks again, it never gets old saying it!!!

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, ive never fully done a cutting cycle before and have always tried to add lean mass so pretty much all my cycles have been test and tren at different doses. my favourite thing to do in my spare time is read this thread over and over because the advice you give is invaluable and honestly i wouldnt be where i am now without this thread and your help! after my torn pec ive done a reload of 1.5g test e and 750mg tren (tried going higher on tren with lower test but the sweats were too much!) and ive come back up to 119kg but my bf is around 20% probably higher (can still see slight abs but i think thats because of the tren hardness and haven't had accurate bf measurement) so this time i would like to cut.
i read in a previous post that no deload is needed for cutting so 16 weeks but do you think i should reduce test to 1g or keep it at 1.5? i dont think i will do tren this time because i need a break from all the sweating! and i dont have alot of money for more than another compound so should i go for masteron or primo or even anavar ? 
i was thinking 
16 weeks 1-1.5g test p (or any other test, i dont really see why test p is needed if not preparing for a contest though! less bloat maybe?)
and 600mg mast or primo/anavar 
2 weeks clen 1 week off for 6 weeks then stay on for the following 10 weeks
working upto 100mcg t3
adex if needed.

thanks a lot for your advice ronnie. appreciate your input

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie, 

I am on my 1st Deload (week 8-10). In reference to this i decrease my set to a total of 6 sets from 12 that i was doing in reload. 

Now do I keep the weight the same and go for 8-10reps during deload or do I decrease the weight and increase the reps?

In your earlier posts you mention to decrease the volume and do 8-10 reps to failure - with that I am assuming the weights stays the same as done in reload. 

Also can I do PCT during deload or do I have to half the dosage of the AAS I am taking?

Thanks

----------


## Bulkn

Hey Ron, im 3 weeks into my first reload, sustanon 750mg a week.
Im debating what i should do on my second reload, do you think 400mg sustanon and 600mg deca would work well?

----------


## Bulkn

Also, im prone to gyno so ive been taking Aromasin 12.5mg eod but have recently been getting slightly itchy nipples.
Do you think its a good idea to up the dose a little to 7.5mg ed?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I thought about adding some drol for 3rd reload. I think in the long run I would like to run the orals every other reload. So it's about finding one good injectable combo without orals and one with orals. 
> 
> Option A
> 1. test + tren 
> 2. test + d-bol/drol
> repeat
> 
> Option B
> 1. test + tren + d-bol/drol 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5604456]at the moment its test e 1200mg alone, used dbol at the start but had to drop them. i dont have a calipers ron but must get one. ive taken arimidex before and novla this cycle, think the arimidex was better but so expensive, ur sayn dont take any?* I WOULD NOT TAKE ANTI-ES UNLESS YOU HAVE BAD GYNO OR ARE IN THE LAST 6-8 WEEKS PREPARING FOR A SHOW*. how do they ruin ur joints? ANTI-ES DRIES OUT THE JOINTS AND ESTROGEN WORKS AS AN ANTI-INFLAMMATORY. DECREASE THE WATER IN YOUR JOINTS AND INCERASE INFLAMMATION AND CHANCES OF LONG TERM JOINT PROBLEMS BECOME MUCH MORE PRONOUNCED!  in my next reload il go back to 900mg test e then 1200 again this is right isnt it ron? *YES AND YOU COULD GO UP TO 1.5 GRAMS ON SECOND OR THIRD RELOAD*. and repeat as long as im getn results. im prob gona add tren in next time and was thinking of using tren ent this time instead of ace, but before i used parabolan twice and both times had to drop it due to very bad flu, never got flu with tren ace so wud getn the flu have anything to do with being a longer ester ?* NO! IN FACT, IT'S THE SHORTER ACTING ESTERS LIKE ACETATE THAT CAUSE MORE SIDE EFFECTS IN GENERAL*. in which case i cud get it again from the ent version *GO WITH ENANTHATE FOR FEWER SIDES AND LESS INJECTIONS![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie ive been looking to tweak my routine a bit from this but am having a hard time with it... Take a look please
> sunday - chest
> monday - back/traps
> tues - off
> wed - shoulders/triceps/biceps
> thurs - legs
> fri - off
> sat - off
> 
> ...


above!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yea, I know!! It's workout and dietary discipline, but what REALLY did it was your Slingshot Training System and constant input and support. If it's part of your plan to create walking talking advertisements, I am one of them 110%!!!!! Thanks again, it never gets old saying it!!!


*It always makes me feel good to help others. That's why I am a personal trainer by trade. Couldnt imagine
doing anything else for a living nor could my wife. WE LOVE IT!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, ive never fully done a cutting cycle before and have always tried to add lean mass so pretty much all my cycles have been test and tren at different doses. My favourite thing to do in my spare time is read this thread over and over because the advice you give is invaluable and honestly i wouldnt be where i am now without this thread and your help! *thank you!* after my torn pec ive done a reload of 1.5g test e and 750mg tren (tried going higher on tren with lower test but the sweats were too much!) and ive come back up to 119kg but my bf is around 20% probably higher (can still see slight abs but i think thats because of the tren hardness and haven't had accurate bf measurement) so this time i would like to cut.
> I read in a previous post that no deload is needed for cutting so 16 weeks but do you think i should reduce test to 1g or keep it at 1.5? *reduce it to 1 gram per week.* i dont think i will do tren this time because i need a break from all the sweating! And i dont have alot of money for more than another compound so should i go for masteron or primo or even anavar ? *go with masteron!*i was thinking 
> 16 weeks 1-1.5g test p (or any other test, i dont really see why test p is needed if not preparing for a contest though! Less bloat maybe?) *i bloat the same with all brands of test. Go with test-e inorder to avoid frequent injections. Your body adjust to a lot of the water bloat from test after a while.*and 600mg mast or primo/anavar* 600 mgs of masteron!* 2 weeks clen 1 week off for 6 weeks then stay on for the following 10 weeks
> working upto 100mcg t3
> adex if needed. *sounds good but i have found that some lose too much muscle on t-3 even when dosed as low as 50 mcgs daily. Do no more than 75 and probably 50 will suffice. If you do cardio just skip t-3 as it can be dangerous for the heart (causes an irregular heart beat up to 3 months post cycle for some people-"scary"!)*. 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice ronnie. Appreciate your input


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, 
> 
> i am on my 1st deload (week 8-10). In reference to this i decrease my set to a total of 6 sets from 12 that i was doing in reload. 
> 
> Now do i keep the weight the same and go for 8-10reps during deload or do i decrease the weight and increase the reps?* decrease weight and increase reps. Go for the burn!*
> in your earlier posts you mention to decrease the volume and do 8-10 reps to failure - with that i am assuming the weights stays the same as done in reload. *no!*also can i do pct during deload or do i have to half the dosage of the aas i am taking?* not sure what steroids you are taking but i say drop back to 250 mgs of test only per week (basically hrt) for 2 week deloads.*thanks


above

----------


## kisektah1

Hey RR,

How would you run t3 (taper up 25mg every 2 days? and taper down?)? What dose (up to 100mcg? ED)? And how long until i can i wait to start t3 again?
Im thinking of taking it with 750mg of test p, will i lose lots of muscle?

Thanks!!

----------


## bigbil

Ronnie,
I'm not new to working out but I am new to ass. I want to improve my body drastically and possibly 
Get into bodybuilding. With so much info out there what's the best beginners cycle? Second question is the toughest 

How does a guy go about getting gear when he dosent know any one using it. I have come very

Close to buying on line but I work hard for my money and can only assume I wld run a huge risk of getting ripped off

----------


## bigbil

Regarding my previous post. I'm new to aas not ass I'm doing this from my dumb phone that auto corrects
Bigbill

----------


## The Titan99

> Ronnie,
> I'm not new to working out but I am new to ass.


That's pretty funny! :Haha: 

Anyway, I'm starting my 4th reload next Monday. My last reload was 1 gram Sust/600 mg Tren Hex/Tren E/Proviron 50 mg ed. On my next reload I'm really going to try and bulk up with A LOT of clean food, about 5000 calories. I'm thinking 1.5 gram Sust/800 mg Tren E (try it)/50 Proviron ed. The last time I did 1.5 grams of Sust I was using 100 mg of Proviron ed. What are your thoughts on this? I have really got my diet dialed in but have been hovering at about 238 lbs, slowly dropping body fat and gaining muscle mass. Now I would like to gain some real size, but not fat. (Same as everyone I guess.) If I can handle that amount of Tren (600 mg was not a problem, a little insomnia, nothing I couldn't handle.) do you think it will help limit fat gain? My maintenance is at 3700 cals. Now I was thinking of going to 4700 Protein 450/Carb 400/ 150 fat. Does this seem like over kill? Would you change the macros at all? I'm on a pretty heavy 5 day split, currently doing 35 min moderate intensity cardio 5 days a week, thinking of cutting back to 3 or 4 days.

After that I plan on a cut leading right up to the end of October. As silly as it sounds, there's no shows or really anything to work towards goal wise, so my goal is to paint myself green and go to Halloween as The Hulk,and make it look good... 

Thanks Ron.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> I'm not new to working out but I am new to ass. I want to improve my body drastically and possibly 
> Get into bodybuilding. With so much info out there what's the best beginners cycle? *500 mgs of test-e or test-c is best for a beginners cycle*.Second question is the toughest 
> 
> How does a guy go about getting gear when he dosent know any one using it. I have come very
> 
> Close to buying on line but I work hard for my money and can only assume I wld run a huge risk of getting ripped off no one is allowed to answer those questions on the open forum.* Look around and you will find what you are looking for. after 50 post on this board you can do a source check through pm with a moderator or vet..*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey RR,
> 
> How would you run t3 (taper up 25mg every 2 days? and taper down?)? What dose (up to 100mcg? ED)? And how long until i can i wait to start t3 again?
> Im thinking of taking it with 750mg of test p, will i lose lots of muscle?* Everyone responds differently to t-3 but I think you will most certainly lose muscle just using 750 mgs of test if you go upwards of 100 with t-3. I would taper up every week or two by 25mcgs. I would do no more than 50mcgs with the cycle you have stated.*Thanks!!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Regarding my previous post. I'm new to aas not ass I'm doing this from my dumb phone that auto corrects
> Bigbill


LOL..I think many of us have made that grammatical error at one time or another..

----------


## holycow

Hi Ronnie, i'd really appreciate your suggestion on my plan. *I'm currently on week 12* of it. _I would like your cycle suggestion on cutting at week 20 and up._ I'm currently around 214 pounds, 15-16% BF, and would like to reach 10-11% or so when im done cutting, not much lower than that. I thought about using test-p, tren -a and winny, but I thought that might be over-doing it on the tren as it's probably hard on the body when used for so long periods.

1-8: Test-p @ 350mg/week
1-8: Tren-a @ 275mg/week

9-10 Test-e @ 250mg/week

11-14 M-drol @ 20mg/day
11-18 Test-e @ 500mg/week
11-18 Tren-e @ 300mg/week

19-20 Test-e @ 250mg/week

20-??? (cutting cycle)

Diet wise, I'm currently eating like that, trying to gain some lean mass with minimal fat gain. I know that my diet is far from optimal, but thats what Im able to get in right now with my new job. I thought about doing a timed-carb dieting approach for when I start cutting, eating all my carbs pre-workout, pwo and the meal after that which is usually pre-bed. _What do you think?_ Its gonna depends on my performance at the gym though, if I start losing too much strength I might up the carbs during the day...

*Meal 1:*
1 cup cottage cheese with 35g whey protein
½ cup oats
½ banana
1 tbs peanut butter
2g fish oil

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
642.3	20.7	49.3	64.7

*Meal 2:* 
Protein drink 30g
Good amound of nuts
2g fish oil

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
497	31	16.5	38.2

*Meal 3:* 
~250g pork tenderlion
~300g sweet potatoe
2g fish oil

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
789	26.8	59.7	74.7

*Meal 4:* 
2 Protein bar 
1 pear
2g fish oil

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
474	11.2	59.7	42.6

*Meal 5 (pre-workout)* 
50g whey protein
1 banana

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
315	0.4	27.0	51.3

*Meal 6 (intra-workout)* 
35g BCAAs

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
140	0	0	35

*Meal 7 (pwo)* 
30g whey protein
1 pop tart

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
325	5.5	36.9	32.4

*Meal 8:* 
175g chicken breast
1 cup cooked rice
1 cup cottage cheese
1 tbs peanut butter
3g fish oil

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
783	31.3	53.0	90.0

*Totals*

Cals	Fat (g)	Carbs (g)	Prot (g)
4066	127	302	429

My body type, if it helps, is ecto/endo really...it's pretty much impossible for me to add LBM naturally (I gave it 8 years)...I can add fat though.

Thank you very much.

----------


## Willy D.

Ronnie,
I just stumbled across this thread while searching many sites for advice. You seem to know what you are talking about and this thread has been going on a LONG time.
I am currently the big "50" and trying to get back in shape after being slack about it for a couple of years. (6' 1" and now 250 lbs) probably 25-30 of it pure fat. Seems impossible to lose but easy to gain. Anyway this slingshot training looks pretty awesome and I will try it. But... I do not take and have never taken steroids , So I'm sure I will still see some muscle growth. If I take 2g of protein per Lb of body weight during the reload, Thats alot of protein. Will it translate to just more FAT. I do a total of around 3 hours of cardio a week and lift 2 days heavy and low reps. and one day lite and high reps between the heavy days. Also my workouts are full body and take an hour or so. 
I appreciate your response advance. I think it's awesome that someone like yourself takes obviously alot of you own time to educate so many others. Thanks again

----------


## lancpaguy

a friend of mine use to buy powders for us...where can i find them?

----------


## Bulkn

Hey Ron I think you may have missed my post 2615, 2616, thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> That's pretty funny!
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting my 4th reload next Monday. My last reload was 1 gram Sust/600 mg Tren Hex/Tren E/Proviron 50 mg ed. On my next reload I'm really going to try and bulk up with A LOT of clean food, about 5000 calories. I'm thinking 1.5 gram Sust/800 mg Tren E (try it)/50 Proviron ed. The last time I did 1.5 grams of Sust I was using 100 mg of Proviron ed. What are your thoughts on this? *Are you using proviron for slight estrogen control ot an increased libido? Tren is so androgenic in and of itself that proviron will add very little if anything in the way of increasing libido beyond what tren/test can provide*. I have really got my diet dialed in but have been hovering at about 238 lbs, slowly dropping body fat and gaining muscle mass. Now I would like to gain some real size, but not fat. (Same as everyone I guess.) If I can handle that amount of Tren (600 mg was not a problem, a little insomnia, nothing I couldn't handle.) do you think it will help limit fat gain?* It will help some but Growth Hormone is the real key to putting on leaner weight*. My maintenance is at 3700 cals. Now I was thinking of going to 4700 Protein 450/Carb 400/ 150 fat. Does this seem like over kill?* Not really unless you start getting fat.* Would you change the macros at all? *I would stay with that for now!* I'm on a pretty heavy 5 day split, currently doing 35 min moderate intensity cardio 5 days a week, thinking of cutting back to 3 or 4 days.* Cut back to 3 days per week.* After that I plan on a cut leading right up to the end of October. As silly as it sounds, there's no shows or really anything to work towards goal wise, so my goal is to paint myself green and go to Halloween as The Hulk,and make it look good... 
> 
> Thanks Ron.


above

----------


## Maronn

> *I had to go on HRT at age 32 so I'll never go completely off.*


Hi Ronnie,

why did you have to go on HRT, if I may ask? Because of steriods or are there any other reasons?

What is your weekly dose if you are not cycling?

----------


## The Titan99

Got it. Thanks Ronnie.

----------


## Maronn

Hi Ronnie,

I've had huge problems with my immun system in the last 12 months. Everytime I work out very intensive for only few weeks I get a cold which last forever. Even after ONE hard workout I feel kind of weak and sick the next day (not the way you normally feel after a heavy work out). I checked my blood, everything fine. I'm really sick of it and kind of desperate. I tried vitamins, glutamine, immun booster etc, nothing has worked so far. Maybe it has anything to do with my intestine/gut!? I've had to take antibiotics several times in the last 12-24 months. Do you have any ideas? THX!!

----------


## kisektah1

Hey RR,

How does my workout split look to you?

Monday - Chest/ Tri's
Tuesday - Back/ Bi's/ 20 min Cardio
Wednesday - Legs (Quads/ Hams/ Calves)
Thursday - Shoulders/ Traps/ Rear Delts
Friday - Abs/ Calves/ Bi's & Tri's/ 20min Cardio
Saturday- OFF
Sunday- OFF

I usually do bi's and tri's again on friday since we dont usually hit them hard enough during the week cause they are after big workouts.
Anything you would change?
BTW - Ive been trying to impove and focus on my; Chest, Shoulders and Legs

Thanks!

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron im after getn strap throat again, only had it 2months ago, havent eatn in 2 days, its nothing to do with the fact that my throat is prob gotten bigger due to weight lifting is it? or am i just unlucky?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, i'd really appreciate your suggestion on my plan. *i'm currently on week 12* of it. _i would like your cycle suggestion on cutting at week 20 and up._ i'm currently around 214 pounds, 15-16% bf, and would like to reach 10-11% or so when i’m done cutting, not much lower than that. I thought about using test-p, tren -a and winny, but i thought that might be over-doing it on the tren as it's probably hard on the body when used for so long periods. *actually you are okay running tren for long periods. It's the orals at high doses i don'y think is smart*. 
> 
> 1-8: Test-p @ 350mg/week
> 1-8: Tren-a @ 275mg/week
> 
> 9-10 test-e @ 250mg/week
> 
> 11-14 m-drol @ 20mg/day
> 11-18 test-e @ 500mg/week
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> i just stumbled across this thread while searching many sites for advice. You seem to know what you are talking about and this thread has been going on a long time.
> I am currently the big "50" and trying to get back in shape after being slack about it for a couple of years. (6' 1" and now 250 lbs) probably 25-30 of it pure fat. Seems impossible to lose but easy to gain. Anyway this slingshot training looks pretty awesome and i will try it. But... I do not take and have never taken steroids , so i'm sure i will still see some muscle growth. If i take 2g of protein per lb of body weight during the reload, thats alot of protein. Will it translate to just more fat.* yes!* i do a total of around 3 hours of cardio a week and lift 2 days heavy and low reps. And one day lite and high reps between the heavy days. Also my workouts are full body and take an hour or so.* diet, and having high testosterone levels is the secret for body fat loss while building a hard physique, not cardio!* i appreciate your response advance. I think it's awesome that someone like yourself takes obviously alot of you own time to educate so many others. Thanks again


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, im 3 weeks into my first reload, sustanon 750mg a week.
> Im debating what i should do on my second reload, do you think 400mg sustanon and 600mg deca would work well? *go with 1 gram of sustanon and 400 mgs of deca. 50 mgs of d-bol daily would add even more size than the deca!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Bulkn;5606124]Also, im prone to gyno so ive been taking Aromasin 12.5mg eod but have recently been getting slightly itchy nipples.
Do you think its a good idea to up the dose a little to 7.5mg ed? *I WOULD TAKE IT EVERY DAY ANYWAYS TO KEEP THINGS STABLE. SO, YES!/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Maronn;5607774]Hi Ronnie,

why did you have to go on HRT, if I may ask? *DUE TO TAKING NARCOTICS LONG TERM DURING MY TOUGH PERIOD OF HAVING 10 LOWER BACK SURGERIES. NARCOTICS BLOCK THE SIGNAL TO THE PITUITARY GLAND TO RELEASE TSTOSTERONE. THAT WAS AT AGE 32. NEVER USED TEST BEFOE THEN BUT WAS AROUND IT ALL MY LIFE BEING A TRAINER*. Because of steriods or are there any other reasons?

What is your weekly dose if you are not cycling?*200 MGS PER WEEK[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Maronn;5608951]Hi Ronnie,

I've had huge problems with my immun system in the last 12 months. Everytime I work out very intensive for only few weeks I get a cold which last forever. Even after ONE hard workout I feel kind of weak and sick the next day (not the way you normally feel after a heavy work out). I checked my blood, everything fine. I'm really sick of it and kind of desperate. I tried vitamins, glutamine, immun booster etc, nothing has worked so far. Maybe it has anything to do with my intestine/gut!? I've had to take antibiotics several times in the last 12-24 months. Do you have any ideas? *SOUNDS LIKE ALLERGIES. HOW MANY SETS PER BODY PART ARE YOU DOING? HOW MANY TIMES PER WEEK DO YOU TRAIN? HOW MANY HOURS EACH NIGHT DO YOU SLEEP?[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Maronn

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5610446]


> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I've had huge problems with my immun system in the last 12 months. Everytime I work out very intensive for only few weeks I get a cold which last forever. Even after ONE hard workout I feel kind of weak and sick the next day (not the way you normally feel after a heavy work out). I checked my blood, everything fine. I'm really sick of it and kind of desperate. I tried vitamins, glutamine, immun booster etc, nothing has worked so far. Maybe it has anything to do with my intestine/gut!? I've had to take antibiotics several times in the last 12-24 months. Do you have any ideas? *SOUNDS LIKE ALLERGIES. HOW MANY SETS PER BODY PART ARE YOU DOING? HOW MANY TIMES PER WEEK DO YOU TRAIN? HOW MANY HOURS EACH NIGHT DO YOU SLEEP?[/*QUOTE]ABOVE


I've been working out for 15yr now and my training has always look similar to your routine. 4 times a week, 9-12 sets for bigger body parts and 6-8 for arms. almost each set to good failure. I sleep about 7-8h each night. I'm not 20 anymore I know (Iam 35), but even if I do less sets I feel sick after a while. 

What kind of allergies do you mean?

thanks!

----------


## bgvillones

Sir Ronnie Rowland pls help me decide. What steroids should I take if I'm a 22 yr old 120lbs and I only want to be a 160lbs of lean mass muscle gain fast. And when I got to 160lbs of lean muscle gain I would maintain it by not taking steroids again. What I have in mind right now is to take deca durabolin is that good for me if I want a fast lean muscle gain?? thanks in advance.  :Smilie:

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron it turns out my throat is swollen up again because im after getn hand,foot and mouth virus, im covered in blisters, its goin around and caught it from my daughter, its rare for an adult to get this but im presuming i did cause my immune system is shit while on gear? the doc said ders nothing u can do only wait for it to pass but wil it pass with my immune sytem down since cant take anything for it? i wont need to come off for it to pass wil i? my throat is better than yesterday thats all i need better so i can swallow again and eat , im prob down a stone onda scales cause havent eatn **** all in 3 days now, ive one shot left to take in week 8 then was gonna go to deload, but im thinking if i extend the cycle to 9 weeks at the same dosage i shud be ok for next monday and hopefully shud gain it back ? then do my deload, what u think? that way i can push foward next reload. also is der anything i can take to help my immune system im always getn sick every few months and its costing me. i take about 1200mg vitamin c , a multivitamin and 12oomg of fish oil a day

----------


## Willy D.

> above


Thanks for your responce. Like I said I have never done anything before but I'm thinking of trying some "legal steriods " Anadroll, Deccabolan, and Dianabol . Will these help elevate my test levels? Being around 30Lbs overweight how many calories should I consume while taking this and doing your routine? Thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Maronn;5610461]


> I've been working out for 15yr now and my training has always look similar to your routine. 4 times a week, 9-12 sets for bigger body parts and 6-8 for arms. almost each set to good failure. I sleep about 7-8h each night. I'm not 20 anymore I know (Iam 35), but even if I do less sets I feel sick after a while. 
> 
> What kind of allergies do you mean?* mold allergies possibly, but my suggestion is to get off steroids for 6 weeks and then get blood tested once again to check out red and white count. It could be a lot of things. Sometimes people get allergic reaction to high ba content in some UG lab products. Do you smoke or have asthma symptoms? It could be your liver function! That will make you feel like crap. Make them test for anemia. Play it safe and get blood work done again. Also, do you feel better when you come off steroids and did you change over to a new brand of gear a year or so ago? Also, if you are snoring at night you may have sleep apnea which runs down the immune system. You still might be over-training it sounds like so try staggering volume during 8 week reloads to prevent burn out!? For example: Cut volume in half every 1-2 weeks.* 
> 
> thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sir Ronnie Rowland pls help me decide. What steroids should I take if I'm a 22 yr old 120lbs and I only want to be a 160lbs of lean mass muscle gain fast.* Honestly, the only steroids you need is those from BEEF! You just need to eat. Steroids do not make you gain weight, only eating does that!* And when I got to 160lbs of lean muscle gain I would maintain it by not taking steroids again. What I have in mind right now is to take deca durabolin is that good for me if I want a fast lean muscle gain?? *bad idea. Once you hit 160 then maybe think about taking test in a couple of years.*thanks in advance.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5611082]ron it turns out my throat is swollen up again because im after getn hand,foot and mouth virus, im covered in blisters, its goin around and caught it from my daughter, its rare for an adult to get this but im presuming i did cause my immune system is shit while on gear? the doc said ders nothing u can do only wait for it to pass but wil it pass with my immune sytem down since cant take anything for it?* test can actually boost the immune system like anavar which is used by some aids patients. Like you said, you got it from your daughter.* i wont need to come off for it to pass wil i? *No, you can stay on!* my throat is better than yesterday thats all i need better so i can swallow again and eat , im prob down a stone onda scales cause havent eatn **** all in 3 days now, ive one shot left to take in week 8 then was gonna go to deload, but im thinking if i extend the cycle to 9 weeks at the same dosage i shud be ok for next monday and hopefully shud gain it back ?* yes extend cycle 1-2 weeks as needed*. then do my deload, what u think? that way i can push foward next reload. also is der anything i can take to help my immune system im always getn sick every few months and its costing me. i take about 1200mg vitamin c , a multivitamin and 12oomg of fish oil a day. *Supplements look good. Over-training can cause you to get sick because it breaks down the immune system. Some hard trainers require 10-12 hours of sleep per day. Try reducing sets back and getting more rest and it should stop, given your daughter does not bring it home to you from school![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## yaston2003

hey ron. Simple question about the positive part of when lifting the weight. You stated that the positive portion of the lift should not take longer then 1-1.5 seconds. When I do my heavy lift sets like squats, benchpress, military, etc (the 4-6 rep range) My positive portion of the lift takes me longer then 1.5 seconds to complete. I dont have that explosive push or pull when doing the heavy lift. The whole time my form is perfect, it just takes me longer to fully push or pull the weight to completion. Now should I decrease the weight to were that I can actual control my positive for 1-1.5 seconds or should i continue doing what I'm doing now until my strength increase to the point of where my positive portion is more explosive. thanks

----------


## bgvillones

but sir Ronnie I want to take steroids so what steroids is the best to take? at the same time when I take steroids I will also eat as many as I can so I can be 160lbs fast. Pls help me I really want to take steroids but not sure what steroids should I take. Thanks.  :Smilie:

----------


## yaston2003

hey ron. One more question. I was getting this sharp pain in my right shoulder (mainly in the front head) when doing incline bench presses. So I decided to drop incline all together. Now I have been getting the same kind of pain when doing military press(front or behind the neck). Its been like this for over a month now. I tried switching to the hammer strength bi-later behind the neck press, but it made it worse. I only get this pain when doing shoulder presses, deep bench press flies, or incline bench press. What should I do? Should I drop all the exercises that causes me the pain. Its to a point of now my right arm feel weaker then my left, having to exert more effort in my right arm during press or flies.

----------


## Bulkn

> hey ron, im 3 weeks into my first reload, sustanon 750mg a week.
> Im debating what i should do on my second reload, do you think 400mg sustanon and 600mg deca would work well?* go with 1 gram of sustanon and 400 mgs of deca. 50 mgs of d-bol daily would add even more size than the deca!*
> above


Thanks Ron! The dbol is actually a good idea, i think ill try deca another time.
If im using Aromasin now at 7.5mg ed, i would then have to raise the dose to around 12.5mg ed for the second reload?

----------


## Maronn

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5611434]


> above


Hi Ronnie,

thanks for your answer. Maybe I explained it wrong. I've done only a few cycles in my life. I've been off for 7 months now after a testo only cycle. I'v had many periods in the last year without training due to operations and sickness, particular in the last months. So overtraining can not be the reason at all.

I don't smoke an don't have asthma symptoms. And I guess I don't snore (at least my girlfriend say so).

I had my blood work (big blood count) done recently and everthing is fine!?? What do you think of the theory that my gut-function can be the reason?

----------


## kisektah1

RR i think you missed my post  :Frown:  The post number is #2623

Thanks!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron. Simple question about the positive part of when lifting the weight. You stated that the positive portion of the lift should not take longer then 1-1.5 seconds. When I do my heavy lift sets like squats, benchpress, military, etc (the 4-6 rep range) My positive portion of the lift takes me longer then 1.5 seconds to complete. I dont have that explosive push or pull when doing the heavy lift. The whole time my form is perfect, it just takes me longer to fully push or pull the weight to completion. Now should I decrease the weight to were that I can actual control my positive for 1-1.5 seconds or should i continue doing what I'm doing now until my strength increase to the point of where my positive portion is more explosive. thanks


 *There's no set formula because every body part is a little different. The key on each exercise is to control the negative and then avoid using momentum to start the positive stroke. The positive stroke needs to be somewhat explosive but the rep should be slow enough to make sure the muscle is lifting the weight. You canot use as much weight but you will work the muscles harder-hence you will get bigger training in this fashion and help avoid injuries! The majority of people in my gym throw weights instead of lifting them with a deliberate motion and then they come to me wondering why their muscles won't grow.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> but sir Ronnie I want to take steroids so what steroids is the best to take? at the same time when I take steroids I will also eat as many as I can so I can be 160lbs fast. Pls help me I really want to take steroids but not sure what steroids should I take. Thanks.


*Start out with 500 mgs of test enanthate per week if you are dead set on using them.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=yaston2003;5611588]hey ron. One more question. I was getting this sharp pain in my right shoulder (mainly in the front head) when doing incline bench presses. So I decided to drop incline all together. Now I have been getting the same kind of pain when doing military press(front or behind the neck). Its been like this for over a month now. I tried switching to the hammer strength bi-later behind the neck press, but it made it worse. I only get this pain when doing shoulder presses, deep bench press flies, or incline bench press. What should I do? Should I drop all the exercises that causes me the pain. Its to a point of now my right arm feel weaker then my left, having to exert more effort in my right arm during press or flies. *I would stop doing all the exercises you mentioned then when it heals I'll tell you what exercises to use in their place. Eveything you just mentioned makes my front right shoulder hurt as well..YOU MUST STOP![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Bulkn;5611638]Thanks Ron! The dbol is actually a good idea, i think ill try deca another time.
If im using Aromasin now at 7.5mg ed, i would then have to raise the dose to around 12.5mg ed for the second reload?* IF YOU CANNOT LIVE WITH THE ITCHY SENSATION THEN YES RAISE DOSEAGE TO 12.5 ED[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Maronn;5611654]


> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> thanks for your answer. Maybe I explained it wrong. I've done only a few cycles in my life. I've been off for 7 months now after a testo only cycle. I'v had many periods in the last year without training due to operations and sickness, particular in the last months. So overtraining can not be the reason at all.
> 
> I don't smoke an don't have asthma symptoms. And I guess I don't snore (at least my girlfriend say so).
> 
> I had my blood work (big blood count) done recently and everthing is fine!?? What do you think of the theory that my gut-function can be the reason? *ARE YOU HAVING STOMACH ISSUES AND WHAT TYPE OF SURGERIES HAVE YOU HAD? Stomach issues can certainly make you sick!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey RR,
> 
> How would you run t3 (taper up 25mg every 2 days? and taper down?)? What dose (up to 100mcg? ED)? And how long until i can i wait to start t3 again?
> Im thinking of taking it with 750mg of test p, will i lose lots of muscle? *Start at 25 per day and increase to 50 a week later. I would not go pat 50 per day as you increase your risk of getting an irregular heartbeat upon cessation.*Thanks!!


above

----------


## Bulkn

> Originally Posted by Bulkn
> 
> 
> Thanks Ron! The dbol is actually a good idea, i think ill try deca another time.
> If im using Aromasin now at 7.5mg ed, i would then have to raise the dose to around 12.5mg ed for the second reload?* IF YOU CANNOT LIVE WITH THE ITCHY SENSATION THEN YES RAISE DOSEAGE TO 12.5 ED*
> 
> 
> ABOVE


I can live with the itchiness, it's the tits I'm worried about! Previously I started to get gyno with 520mg test C and 30mg Dbol.. I was using no AI but as soon as I felt a lump I started the nolva, should have started it earlier. It started out itchy then got a little sore then the lumps started. Managed to get rid of about 95% of it.

----------


## bgvillones

> *Start out with 500 mgs of test enanthate per week if you are dead set on using them.*


What is the best between these 2? 
testosterone enanthe 250mg (Geofman)
testosterone enanthe 250mg (Testoviron depot ,Schering) 

If I'm only gonna take 250mg per week for 3 or 4 weeks is that ok and gonna help me get bulk fast? Thank you so much sir Ronnie.  :Smilie:

----------


## Maronn

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5612385]


> above


I don't know if I have any guts problems. I just heard that this could be the reason for a weak imune system. I've taken antibiotics 4 times in the last 1,5y, which is not supposed to be the best thing for your guts...

I had a knee and a shoulder surgery.

----------


## kisektah1

Ron you missed #2638, i mean
Sorry, Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I can live with the itchiness, it's the tits I'm worried about! Previously I started to get gyno with 520mg test C and 30mg Dbol.. I was using no AI but as soon as I felt a lump I started the nolva, should have started it earlier. It started out itchy then got a little sore then the lumps started. Managed to get rid of about 95% of it.


*You did the right thing. D-bol is real bad for causing gyno in those who are prone.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what is the best between these 2? 
> Testosterone enanthe 250mg (geofman)
> testosterone enanthe 250mg (testoviron depot ,schering)* i like this one.* 
> if i'm only gonna take 250mg per week for 3 or 4 weeks is that ok and gonna help me get bulk fast?* no it will not! 250 will only replace what you are already making so don't waste yout time! You need to take 500 for at least 8 weeks. 20 weeks is best imo, like i have stated throughout this entire thread.*thank you so much sir ronnie.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Maronn;5612878][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5612385]

I don't know if I have any guts problems. I just heard that this could be the reason for a weak imune system. I've taken antibiotics 4 times in the last 1,5y, which is not supposed to be the best thing for your guts...

I had a knee and a shoulder surgery.*ARE YOU STILL TAKING NARCOTICS OR NSAIDS? DID YOU EXPERIENCE THIS PROBLEM BEFORE THE SURGERIES OR ONLY AFTER? TOO MUCH PROTEIN CAN CAUSE STOMACH ISSUES[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey rr,
> 
> how does my workout split look to you? *I don't like it! I'll fix it.*
> Monday - chest/ tri's* chest/abs*
> tuesday - back/ bi's/ 20 min cardio *back*
> wednesday - legs (quads/ hams/ calves)*
> shoulders/rear delts/traps*
> thursday - shoulders/ traps/ rear delts *biceps/triceps*
> friday - abs/ calves/ bi's & tri's/ 20min cardio *legs*
> ...


above

----------


## songdog

So I guess using Ambien on cycle to sleep is a bad thing?

----------


## aj387

So fellas got a question for you, including you Ron it would be nice to hear your opinion as well. How does everyone feel about no test cycles? Example being tren /masteron no test included. Opinions/Facts anything! Might be the wrong forum but no one seems to respond on others!

----------


## ricky23

> ricky23 [/B]
> _hi ronnie, ive never fully done a cutting cycle before and have always tried to add lean mass so pretty much all my cycles have been test and tren at different doses. My favourite thing to do in my spare time is read this thread over and over because the advice you give is invaluable and honestly i wouldnt be where i am now without this thread and your help! thank you! after my torn pec ive done a reload of 1.5g test e and 750mg tren (tried going higher on tren with lower test but the sweats were too much!) and ive come back up to 119kg but my bf is around 20% probably higher (can still see slight abs but i think thats because of the tren hardness and haven't had accurate bf measurement) so this time i would like to cut.
> I read in a previous post that no deload is needed for cutting so 16 weeks but do you think i should reduce test to 1g or keep it at 1.5? reduce it to 1 gram per week. i dont think i will do tren this time because i need a break from all the sweating! And i dont have alot of money for more than another compound so should i go for masteron or primo or even anavar ? go with masteron!i was thinking 
> 16 weeks 1-1.5g test p (or any other test, i dont really see why test p is needed if not preparing for a contest though! Less bloat maybe?) i bloat the same with all brands of test. Go with test-e inorder to avoid frequent injections. Your body adjust to a lot of the water bloat from test after a while.and 600mg mast or primo/anavar 600 mgs of masteron! 2 weeks clen 1 week off for 6 weeks then stay on for the following 10 weeks
> working upto 100mcg t3
> adex if needed. sounds good but i have found that some lose too much muscle on t-3 even when dosed as low as 50 mcgs daily. Do no more than 75 and probably 50 will suffice. If you do cardio just skip t-3 as it can be dangerous for the heart (causes an irregular heart beat up to 3 months post cycle for some people-"scary"!). 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice ronnie. Appreciate your input
> above_




thanks for the advice ronnie, im going to start next week 1000mg test 500-600mg mast. only thing with the t3 is that ive got hold of a new product which is 60mcg clen, 50mcg t3 yohimbine hcl per tab. ive ran 75mcg t3 before without muscle loss but would 100mcg (2 tabs) be too much even with this cycle? 
i was just reading over some of your older threads about slingshout carb cycling and its honestly the most logical approach to dieting ive ever come across! read it over 3 or 4 times! 
only thing is if i go higher than 50g of fats i feel and look worse (could be a mental thing) but was planning on 400-500g protein 150-200g carbs 30-50g essential fats on low carb days and leg and back days (one cheat meal on leg days) i would drop protein to 400g and fats to 25g or so and carbs at 400g-500g. how does this sound? thanks ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So I guess using Ambien on cycle to sleep is a bad thing? *Not if you need it!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So fellas got a question for you, including you Ron it would be nice to hear your opinion as well. How does everyone feel about no test cycles? Example being tren/masteron no test included. Opinions/Facts anything! Might be the wrong forum but no one seems to respond on others!


*test should always be the base of either a mass or cutting cycle. Test builds muscle during a mass phase, prevents muscle loss during cutting phases and helps keep a strong libido.*

----------


## songdog

> above


Thanks Ronnie I have never had a sleeping problem.Not even on tren .But after my shoulder surgery its like I am a nite Hawk.I hate it.

----------


## baseline_9

Ronnie...

I may have alread asked this b4 and you will have probably covered it but since this thread is 60+ pages long and ur so quick to answer the Q's im gona post a Q for u...


What are your/others thoughts with regards to HPTA supression and recovery form longer than normal (20 week) cycle....

Could you answer this with refrence to highly supressive compounds (19nors) and HCG use while 'on'...

Do you have BW to back up any claims of full HPTA restoration post cycle....

Your theorys intrest me but HPTA supression (long term) puts me off the idea...

Much appreciated...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie I have never had a sleeping problem.Not even on tren.But after my shoulder surgery its like I am a nite Hawk.I hate it.


*If your shoulder pain is keeping you up at night then you really have no choice but to take the sleeping pill and/or some form of narcotic. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie...
> 
> I may have alread asked this b4 and you will have probably covered it but since this thread is 60+ pages long and ur so quick to answer the Q's im gona post a Q for u...
> 
> 
> What are your/others thoughts with regards to HPTA supression and recovery form longer than normal (20 week) cycle....
> 
> Could you answer this with refrence to highly supressive compounds (19nors) and HCG use while 'on'...
> 
> ...


*Weve been over this topic many many times and there are too many variables to make specific recommendations towards each individual. I see no value in taking steroids if you are not going to stay on most of the time because you will lose most, if not all the gains you made, unless you cruise with some GH to help prevent muscle loss..*

----------


## powerball52

I have been incorporating the protocol Ronnie describes here and I must say the more my training and diet is in line with his theories the better I feel and the more consistent my gains. I wish I could get ronnie to write me something up specifically addressing my weaknesses and goals. I think he has really taken a lot of the guess work out of training. Thanks Ronnie!!!!

----------


## ridedivefx

hey Ronnie,

Do you lose a little of strength and size during deloads? I am on my 2nd deload week and seem to have lost lil size and strength or maybe its just in my mind. 

Also I upped the low impact cardio 1st thing in the morning after whey protein. 3xweek (tread mill) - 30mins elevated at 15 and 4km/hr, heart rate 120 - 135. Could this be the reason. On days that I do Cardio in the morning I also goto gym in the evening!

During reloads I only do cardio on my off days x2 (5day split).

Thanks

----------


## skeletal pump

Hey ronnie, my rotators are also starting to feel sore when i do incline bench, somtimes even flat bench and barbell military press. i started taking glucosamine, i don't know how effective it is, but should i drop those exercises for now and do different ones or should i just do less weight higher volume for those exercises? thanks

----------


## daniel_83

Good post man, worth reading lots of info you wouldn`t get it anywhere. I have as well a question, I never did any steroids and I got a 10 week cycle from an ex body. builder, personal trainer at present who as well for 30 years he`s in the industry. 
Here`s what he suggested;
10 week cycle,
week 1-7 monday 2 enanthate , thursday 1decca 1 trembolone, 5 dianabol per day. All this for 7 weeks.
week 8,9,10 monday, wednesday,friday 1 propionate each of the 3 days and 1trembolone. So 3 propionate and 1 trembolone a week for last 3 weeks.
How do you find this for a begginer?
I just want to do one cycle to get some gains and then to work out only on protein and good food, wood the gains stay or it will go if I stop taking steroids. I just want a bit of size.
Thanx and again your info rock`s

----------


## Tom Bodo

Hi Ronnie,

I'm thinking about adding som growth. What do you think about a dose of 2 x 2 I.E. á day, 7 days a week? Would this be effective at all?

People tell me you need to take it at least for 6 month to be effective on muscle tissue. Do you think 3-4 month cycles would be waste of money?

Happy easter!

----------


## boxs21

great post, thanks for sharing

----------


## djdizzy

Ronnie, just wondering your opinion on Human grade vs UGL. I'm about to get set for my next blast and used HG(galenika Test E) for my current blast. Only used UGLs once when I first tried steroids and got an abscess but this was years ago. Stuck to HG since then. Now I know HG can be counterfitted as well since I am not getting it from a US Doctor so I run the risk regardless but seems I can save a good amount going off another boards well known sponsor (not asking for a source check and posters please don't ask me where to find) I'm just a little weary after my first experience.

Thanks!
Dizzy

----------


## PowerliftWill

Ronnie, you the man! Awesome thread....been seeing a lot of stagnation lately and I totally forget about proper reload/deload. I always thought 2x week training was better for me, but then I realized 1x week wasn't working simply because it was during a time when I knew nothing about nutrition and my diet was shitty, so how could it work? Can't wait to apply this!!

To clear something up, so you want us to go to failure on EVERY work set?

So like after a few warm up sets, say your doing 4 work sets of 8 reps for bench, you'd go to failure on all for of them?

----------


## skeletal pump

Also ronnie which are better, barbell moves for shoulder press or dumbbell? and dumbbell or barbell incline press?

----------


## skeletal pump

is doing all three benches on chest day good or is that too much? do you need some sort of fly movement instead? Ive made decent gains with all 3 benches but now my rotators get sore

----------


## slimshady01

Was going to do Test and Deca this May at

Test 1-14. 500
Deca 1-12. 400
HCG 250x2 a week.
Caber on hand.
Aromisin on hand,

Now after reading this thread would the below cycle be better?



RELOAD: 1-8 Weeks 500 mg Test Enanth 
RELOAD: 1-8 Weeks 400 mg Deca
DELOAD: 8-10 Weeks 250 mgs of Test Enanthate 
RELOAD: 10-18 Weeks 500 mg Test Enanth 
RELOAD: 10-18 Weeks 400 mg Deca
DELOAD: 18-20 Weeks 250 mgs of Test Enanthate

Then PCT from week 22-26/28? 
I'm not ready to run year round yet but i would try this out to see how gains would be VS the normal 14 straight cycle i was going to run with the above compounds.


Does the above sound right? There is so many pages in this thread it can get confusing. 

Anyone can chime in that is experienced with this training.

Also early on it says to avoid AI if at all possible. Ronnie always used Adex as the AI because of cholesterol. What if I was running Aromasin 12.5 EOD , is this not advised either? I hear its better for cholesterol.

----------


## ridedivefx

> Was going to do Test and Deca this May at
> 
> Test 1-14. 500
> Deca 1-12. 400
> HCG 250x2 a week.
> Caber on hand.
> Aromisin on hand,
> 
> Now after reading this thread would the below cycle be better?
> ...


From what I understand you are supposed to increase the dosage for the 2nd reload 750/week for test or even 1 gram and also 800/week deca - Ronnie can confirm this.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have been incorporating the protocol Ronnie describes here and I must say the more my training and diet is in line with his theories the better I feel and the more consistent my gains. I wish I could get ronnie to write me something up specifically addressing my weaknesses and goals. I think he has really taken a lot of the guess work out of training. Thanks Ronnie!!!!


*Thank you! I have worked with enough people over the years to figure out what works best for the masses.* 
,

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey Ronnie,
> 
> Do you lose a little of strength and size during deloads? I am on my 2nd deload week and seem to have lost lil size and strength or maybe its just in my mind. 
> *If you went off orals then its not in your mind. And you can get weaker just because you are a bit burned out and are now in a recovery stage. Adding morning cardio can certainly make you weaker for evening weight lifting workouts. This time around I am not doing any cardio for my contest prep, unless it's needed 3-4 weeks out. I think too much cardio causes over-training and loss of muscle.*Also I upped the low impact cardio 1st thing in the morning after whey protein. 3xweek (tread mill) - 30mins elevated at 15 and 4km/hr, heart rate 120 - 135. Could this be the reason. On days that I do Cardio in the morning I also goto gym in the evening!
> 
> During reloads I only do cardio on my off days x2 (5day split).
> 
> Thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie, my rotators are also starting to feel sore when i do incline bench, somtimes even flat bench and barbell military press. i started taking glucosamine, i don't know how effective it is, but should i drop those exercises for now and do different ones or should i just do less weight higher volume for those exercises? thanks


*Try doing dummbell presses on less of an incline, use a machine like the hammer strength shoulder press for deltoids, and stop bench press and replace it with slight decline press on a smith machine. That's a good start!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is doing all three benches on chest day good or is that too much? do you need some sort of fly movement instead? Ive made decent gains with all 3 benches but now my rotators get sore


Flyes done on a crossover machine are good for developing chest mass as well. Not a fan of dumbbell flyes. Too many presses can hurt your shoulders.* Reduce pressing movements to 3 sets of declines, 3 sets of inclines and 3 sets of crossovers.
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Also ronnie which are better, barbell moves for shoulder press or dumbbell? and dumbbell or barbell incline press?


*Dummbells for shoulder size and Dumbbells for inclines if you have rotator cuff issues. Reduce both over head presses and
inclines to two sets a piece once a week until this thing clears up and do 12-15 rep sets.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Was going to do Test and Deca this May at
> 
> Test 1-14. 500
> Deca 1-12. 400
> HCG 250x2 a week.
> Caber on hand.
> Aromisin on hand,
> 
> Now after reading this thread would the below cycle be better? *yes, go with below 20 week cycle and increase test to 750 during second reload.* 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=PowerliftWill;5616477]Ronnie, you the man! Awesome thread....been seeing a lot of stagnation lately and I totally forget about proper reload/deload. I always thought 2x week training was better for me, but then I realized 1x week wasn't working simply because it was during a time when I knew nothing about nutrition and my diet was shitty, so how could it work? Can't wait to apply this!!

To clear something up, so you want us to go to failure on EVERY work set? *YES! High intensity is what provides you with the best gains possible not your ability to perform high volumes of exercise.*So like after a few warm up sets, say your doing 4 work sets of 8 reps for bench, you'd go to failure on all for of them?*Yes that is correct and if you go to failure on all 4 sets like you should, then do not expect to use as much weight on subsequent sets. You'll keep getting weaker as you go-hence a need to reduce weight as needed if you plan to stay at 8 reps.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, just wondering your opinion on human grade vs ugl. I'm about to get set for my next blast and used hg(galenika test e) for my current blast. Only used ugls once when i first tried steroids and got an abscess but this was years ago. Stuck to hg since then. Now i know hg can be counterfitted as well since i am not getting it from a us doctor so i run the risk regardless but seems i can save a good amount going off another boards well known sponsor (not asking for a source check and posters please don't ask me where to find) i'm just a little weary after my first experience.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dizzy


[b]you cannot go wrong with pharm grade over ug lab products! I've seen a lot of people get nasty infections from using ug lab products and watered down steroids are all too common. With pharm grade you know the dosing is always correct and the product is going to be sterile. Many ug labs tend to provide you with a good product at first then on your latter purchases start selling garbage. They are not regulated so you never know what you are getting. If you make them mad at you they may spit in your steroids like some of these punk teenagers working at various resteraunts. Not cool! A reputable ug lab can be a good thing but i have never found one that has stayed in business for long or continued providing good customer service. imo, paying more while knowing you are getting real products with each order is the smartest thing everyone can do if at all possible![/b]

----------


## PowerliftWill

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5618491]


> Ronnie, you the man! Awesome thread....been seeing a lot of stagnation lately and I totally forget about proper reload/deload. I always thought 2x week training was better for me, but then I realized 1x week wasn't working simply because it was during a time when I knew nothing about nutrition and my diet was shitty, so how could it work? Can't wait to apply this!!
> 
> To clear something up, so you want us to go to failure on EVERY work set? *YES! High intensity is what provides you with the best gains possible not your ability to perform high volumes of exercise.*So like after a few warm up sets, say your doing 4 work sets of 8 reps for bench, you'd go to failure on all for of them?*Yes that is correct and if you go to failure on all 4 sets like you should, then do not expect to use as much weight on subsequent sets. You'll keep getting weaker as you go-hence a need to reduce weight as needed if you plan to stay at 8 reps.[/*QUOTE]above


Awesome thanks for the quick reply. Glad to know i've been doing it right. ya it's impossible to stay at the same intensity over 4 sets with 8 reps at the same weight aha.

----------


## kelevra

OK, The last 3 weeks of the first reload macros were @ 500 pro, 250 carbs, & 80 fat. Weight did reduce by 2-3 pounds & i started to notice veins in arms more. I'm now a real steady 285 & have been there through the deload. Sunday will start second reload. 
I'm thinking of reducing carbs a bit more (200-225) Keeping fats. (90) and adding just a bit pro about 525. In hopes that i can continue to lose some fat while gain more muscle. 

First reload was 500mg Test E weekly.

For the above idea, and 2nd reload, should i just bump test to 750 weekly or add some decca and dbol to the 750 of test? 

Or should i spend the next 8 working on fat reduction with just test?
Thanx Ronnie.

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie,

Staring my slingshot cycle May 2. I just need a fine tune on my diet, and im bulking.
Running test and deca as stated a few posts back.

Here is a pretty much what I will be following on a day to day basis. I will eat more as I gain.


Meal 1 - 730am "preoworkout" "all blended in my Vitamix blender"
2scoops Isopure
1 cup of oatmeal
1/2 cup of frozen blueberries.
Tablespoon of flax or tablespoon of natural PB or Coconut oil. Or even almonds.

Workout at 9am. 

Meal 2 - 1030am "post workout"
2scoops Isopure " 50 grams of tein"
1 cup of oatmeal
1/2 cup of frozen blueberries.

Meal 3 - 1pm
6-8oz of Chicken 
1 cup of Brown Rice
1 cup of organic green beans.
handful almonds, or 1-2tbls of natty PB.

Meal 4 - 4pm
6-8oz of 93-7 turkey
1 cup of Brown Rice
1 cup of organic green beans.
handful almonds, or 1-2tbls of natty PB.

Meal 5 - 7pm
6-8oz of Ground Beef 91-9%. Or Tilapia Fish.
1 half cup of Brown Rice
1 cup of organic green beans.
If I have the ground beef I don't add fat. If i have fish I have with a tbls of Olive Oil. 

Meal 6 - 10pm
2 Scoops Isopure
2 tablespoon of Natural PB.



About 3500 Calories. 340 Protein, 300 carbs 98 fat.

I weigh 175 atm .. About 5lb less then Avatar. 34yr old and 5-9
Then bed!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

var...hows it good for males???

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, just been reading over your slingshot carb cycling thread to get the diet nailed on. heres the plan (cant train chest because of torn pec tendon)
so was thinking of 
mon- shoulders/traps - low carbs (150g)
tue- legs - clean carb up increase carb cals by 500 or 150g carbs (300g carbs total)
wed - arms - low carbs
thur - shoulders - low carbs
fri - back - cheat day, increase carbs by 300g and fats by 50g
sat-arms - low carbs
sun- off - low carbs

protein at 400g a day, fats around 50g (all efa's) low carbs at 150g
what do you think?
also started the cycle of 1g test 500mg mast.
also ronnie what do you think of a pwo shake - no carbs or would an insulin spike be ok here? so 100g carbs pre workout and 50g simple carbs pwo? was planning on 30 mins cardio pwo so a shake afterwards? 
thanks for the help ronnie and sorry for the long post! 
also forgot to ask clen 5 days on 2 days off increasing from 60mcg week 1 to 120 from week 2?
thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> I'm thinking about adding som growth. What do you think about a dose of 2 x 2 I.E. á day, 7 days a week? Would this be effective at all?
> 
> People tell me you need to take it at least for 6 month to be effective on muscle tissue. Do you think 3-4 month cycles would be waste of money?
> 
> Happy easter!


*A 4 month cycle at 4ius will burn fat and add some muscle but it take a good 6 months to start noticing good muscle growth. Also, just shoot all 4ius at night before going to bed.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok, the last 3 weeks of the first reload macros were @ 500 pro, 250 carbs, & 80 fat. Weight did reduce by 2-3 pounds & i started to notice veins in arms more. I'm now a real steady 285 & have been there through the deload. Sunday will start second reload. 
> I'm thinking of reducing carbs a bit more (200-225) keeping fats. (90) and adding just a bit pro about 525. In hopes that i can continue to lose some fat while gain more muscle. *i would just reduce carbs and leave protein where it's at because excess protein converts overt to carbohydrates through through a process called glucogenesis-hence making you gain bodyfat!*  
> 
> first reload was 500mg test e weekly.
> 
> For the above idea, and 2nd reload, should i just bump test to 750 weekly or add some decca and dbol to the 750 of test? 
> 
> Or should i spend the next 8 working on fat reduction with just test?* d-bol is not a good idea for fat reduction. Use test/deca for both reloads or better yet use test/tren or test/t-bol.*thanx ronnie.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> staring my slingshot cycle may 2. I just need a fine tune on my diet, and im bulking.
> Running test and deca as stated a few posts back.
> 
> Here is a pretty much what i will be following on a day to day basis. I will eat more as i gain.
> 
> 
> Meal 1 - 730am "preoworkout" "all blended in my vitamix blender"
> ...


*if possible replace 3 iso-pure meals with liquid egg whites mixed in yogurt.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> var...hows it good for males???


*it can help you gain strength during mass cyles and help you maintain strength during dieting phases without holding a lot of water like you do on d-bol and anadrol. It increases strength levels by up regulating atp levels (seemingly more than any other steroid)....the downfall is you have to take it in high dosages to get the desired effect and that can be pricey.*

----------


## slimshady01

> *if possible replace 3 iso-pure meals with liquid egg whites mixed in yogurt.*


Thanks Ronnie I'll try it but not sure if my stomach can handle it. Am I leaving out the oatmeal
And blueberries and fat? If so I'll be chopping out a lot of cals.

I'm gathering everything else looks ok.

I was also going to take in a casein shake before bed to replace iso.

----------


## slimshady01

Hey ronnie im following one of your pre planned out workout programs for my training.

Its a 4 day a week plan and you have 3 exercises per body part for the most part and 12 sets.

I was looking ahead to shoulders on thursday and this is what it has.

Day 4 would be Thursday and would consist of:

Shoulders:12 sets
1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shoulder presses (POWER-LIFTING MOVEMENT)PREP SET 1st set- 4-8 reps (2 reps short of good failure)
1st set 4-6 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.
1st set- 8-10 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 
4th set 8-10 reps



It only has 8 sets but says it was supposed to be 12.
What other exercise for shoulders is missing here?

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ronnie i'll try it but not sure if my stomach can handle it. Am i leaving out the oatmeal
> and blueberries and fat? If so i'll be chopping out a lot of cals. *no keep them in!*i'm gathering everything else looks ok.
> 
> I was also going to take in a casein shake before bed to replace iso. *eggg whites are cheaper than casein*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie im following one of your pre planned out workout programs for my training.
> 
> Its a 4 day a week plan and you have 3 exercises per body part for the most part and 12 sets.
> 
> I was looking ahead to shoulders on thursday and this is what it has.
> 
> Day 4 would be thursday and would consist of:
> 
> Shoulders:12 sets
> ...


above

----------


## skeletal pump

hey ronnie for carb cycling is it three days low carbs then fourth day double the carbs? also about how many carbs on low days?

----------


## lynxeffect1

my test is dosed at 300mg, for deload is it ok if i take 3/4 of a ml making it 200mg each a wk for the 2 weeks of deload, it doesnt have to be exactly 250 does it? i was talking to a compettive bb a while back who had given up lifting weights altogether for 5 years but started up again before xmas for competition this october and he said he gained everything he had before, 5 stone of muscle that hed lost all back in 6 weeks when he went back on, i know muscle has memory but is this normal? or is he very lucky to gain it back so so quick? and his advice to me was the exact same as the few big guys in my gym that seem to be in there own little huddle was just to do 10 wks on 10off or even more time off, which is the usual bull they just tell everyone,after ur great advice and my own experience i know this isnt true but my question is , is it a fact that u have to stay on nearly all of the time to be that huge unless ur coming off and using gh to maintain or can u find a freak every so often that actually can cycle time on time off ?

----------


## The Titan99

> *it can help you gain strength during mass cyles and help you maintain strength during dieting phases without holding a lot of water like you do on d-bol and anadrol. It increases strength levels by up regulating atp levels (seemingly more than any other steroid)....the downfall is you have to take it in high dosages to get the desired effect and that can be pricey.*


Hey Ron, regarding the Oxandrolone, would 60 mg ed be a big enough dosage? Also, I just bought some flaxseed oil. How does it compare and what, if any, are the advantages of flaxseed over olive oil? Thanks Buddy!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie for carb cycling is it three days low carbs then fourth day double the carbs? Also about how many carbs on low days?


*m-150
t-150
w-150
t-200-250
f-150
s-unlimited
s-150
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my test is dosed at 300mg, for deload is it ok if i take 3/4 of a ml making it 200mg each a wk for the 2 weeks of deload, it doesnt have to be exactly 250 does it? *just do 1ml so 300 per week -nothing exact*. I was talking to a compettive bb a while back who had given up lifting weights altogether for 5 years but started up again before xmas for competition this october and he said he gained everything he had before, 5 stone of muscle that hed lost all back in 6 weeks when he went back on, i know muscle has memory but is this normal?* yes you'll gain back most if not all of it if you take only a short period off from lifting but if you take 3 months or more theres no way in gaining it all back in 6 weeks*. Or is he very lucky to gain it back so so quick? And his advice to me was the exact same as the few big guys in my gym that seem to be in there own little huddle was just to do 10 wks on 10off or even more time off, which is the usual bull they just tell everyone,after ur great advice and my own experience i know this isnt true but my question is , is it a fact that u have to stay on nearly all of the time to be that huge unless ur coming off and using gh to maintain or can u find a freak every so often that actually can cycle time on time off ? *there are always the freaks who can cycle on and off and still stay relatively big but i would not believe what this guy says because everyone loses size (freaks included) when going off for 10 weeks because the hormones are no longer there to support the muscle size.*


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, regarding the oxandrolone, would 60 mg ed be a big enough dosage?* yes!* also, i just bought some flaxseed oil. How does it compare and what, if any, are the advantages of flaxseed over olive oil? *the only advantage would be relieving occasional constipation with flax seed. Fish oils are better than both imo.* thanks buddy!


above

----------


## aj387

How do you feel about Primobolan vs Masteron included in a lean bulking cycle? Is it true that if you take the right amount of primo you can hold onto everything?

----------


## Brkid20

so you said its possible to gain mass with those work outs, but iv tryd everything i could i did my best and no good resolts im still super skinny so a friend recomended Duraplex 100, i dont want to get huge or big just a lil more mass thats all i want and she told me that i should take 1ml per week, and that the bottle has 10ml, and also that 1ml can stay in ur system for 1 year, so i would like to know if thats true,
I havent used it and im still thinking about it but im leaning thowrds using it,

so i though i would take 1ml every2 weeks work out everyday and eat healthy like i always do. i also wanted to know if i do take this duraplex 100 for just a lil more mass would i have it to mix it with something els or just taht will do, cux im not trny to take alot of different things together

----------


## MercuryEvo

Hey Ronnie, ended up finding someone local to get stuff from so I'm on this plan below. I'm on week 3 right now. I'm thinking of stacking Mast Prop into it. Or something that will help cut fat even more. I'm considering hgh, anavar ... I'm not sure what to stack in without drastically affecting my PCT plans. I also dropped Clomid out as I dont think I'll need it. 

Reload: (12 hard sets per body part each week, 300g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat)
Week 1 750mg Test E
week 2 750mg Test E
week 3 750mg Test E
week 4 750mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 5 750mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 6 750mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 7 750mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 8 750mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Deload: (6 sets per body part each week and change exercises, lower weights, higher reps. 150g protein, 100g carbs, <40g fat )
week 9 250mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 10 250mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Reload: (12 hard sets per body part each week, 300g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat)
week 11 1g Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 12 1g Test E, HCG OFF, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 13 1g Test E, HCG OFF, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 15 1g Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 16 1g Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 17 1g Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 18 1g Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

Deload: (6 sets per body part each week and change exercises, lower weights, higher reps. 150g protein, 100g carbs, <40g fat )
week 19 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
week 20 200mg Test E, HCG 500iu, Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

PCT: (continue reload / deload workouts and exercises as well as diet)
week 21 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD, HCG 500iu
week 22 Nolvadex , 40mg ED, 
week 23 Nolvadex, 40mg ED, 
week 24 Nolvadex, 20mg ED, 
week 25 Nolvadex, 20mg ED,

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> How do you feel about Primobolan vs Masteron included in a lean bulking cycle? Is it true that if you take the right amount of primo you can hold onto everything?


*I don't think there's going to be a whole lof of difference between the two drugs but I would go with masteron because it's more androgenic -hence known to produce better results.. And no it's not true that with primobolan you hold onto everything while dieting down. Holding onto muscle while dieting down is best done with test as your base, trenbolone and growth hormone . Even more important is being genetically gifted with the metabolism that burns off more fat than muscle and having an even distribution of type2 fibers throughout your entire musculature. For example, if you have weak points during bulking those same areas will lose size faster while dieting down. Also, those who hold body fat evenly throughout their entire body as opposed to mostly the stomach region are able to hang onto more muscle overall while dieting down and still remain symmetrical. Those who gain in the stomach have to lose muscle in undesired places such as the arms and legs to get their abs to come in.. 
*

----------


## holycow

> Hi Ronnie, i'd really appreciate your suggestion on my plan. *I'm currently on week 12* of it. _I would like your cycle suggestion on cutting at week 20 and up._ I'm currently around 214 pounds, 15-16% BF, and would like to reach 10-11% or so when iï¿½m done cutting, not much lower than that. I thought about using test-p, tren -a and winny, but I thought that might be over-doing it on the tren as it's probably hard on the body when used for so long periods.
> 
> 1-8: Test-p @ 350mg/week
> 1-8: Tren-a @ 275mg/week
> 
> 9-10 Test-e @ 250mg/week
> 
> 11-14 M-drol @ 20mg/day
> 11-18 Test-e @ 500mg/week
> ...





> above


Thanks big guy.

I've been adopting your approach. I've been eating carbs only at breakfast, pre-wo and post-wo, and added 2 cup egg whites and 2 oz mixed nuts instead of protein bars and shakes. My diet has gotten a lot better.

I still have a few more questions for you. Do you think that the carbs that I eat pre-workout are giving me energy at all during my workout? I mean, do they have the time to reach my glycogen stores? I'm currently taking in 30g carbs via oats, along with a 50g whey shake pre-workout, and bcaa's during.

On non-workout days, I thought about eating carbs for the first two meals of the day, and then eating pro-fat meals till bed time. Sounds good?

Also, is it safe to re-mix my hcg in the same vial that held my last 5000 iu's?

One last question. Is it okay to switch the few exercises that stall during the middle of a reload? For example, I've used incline bench for my first reload, and now 5 weeks into my second reload i'm losing reps on it, so I thought I'd switch it with something else before my deload shows up..


Thanks!

----------


## The Titan99

I've posted threads on this topic before about extreme soreness of injection sites. At the time I determined that it was due to too much volume (up to 7ml in one shot). Since then I've had a couple (not all) of my shots cause long lasting soreness, but all of them have been 3 ml or less.

Now here's the thing. I can't just throw the gear away since I have so much of it. It's from a UGL, but it's a good one (Most of you would know it if I said it) and I re-sterilized and re-bottled it and have been using it for some months with no problem. In fact before it was ultra-smooth (from *****). Lately though, about every third injection makes the spot feel like it's been hit with a sledge hammer (my right glute looks like it too). The first one I thought was an abscess, so I took a cycle of Zithromax and that seemed to work. I started thinking, "If it's an infection, where's the fever?" It's Tren E and Sust. The next one was the same pain, but I took no antibiotics and it cleared up in about the same amount of time, about a week. So then I think it must just be over use of injection sites so I started moving all around ( glutes, delts, quads, pecs, calves). Recently I went out of town for a few days and brought my shots pre-loaded with me. I did 3 ml in each pec and had zero problems. When I got home and wednsday rolled around, I did 3 ml in each calf and it hurts like hell. Now as an example of how much pain it is, it's about like the worst muscle pain I've ever had from working-out. Not crippling, but it's not nothing and it's certainly not the way it should be. Now since I quit taking antibiotics I'm sure the gear isn't tainted, but what's making it hurt so badly now when it was so smooth before? ***** stuff is known to be good and smooth.

Now here's my latest theory, and the only difference between the first and last shots (painful) and the out-of-town shots (no problem). Now I know Test/Tren should be kept at room temp (red wine also) but where I live room temp is about 90 degrees. Last night picked up one of my bottles and it was warm to the touch. I keep my stuff next to my laptop which is always on and is blowing hot air on to the bottles in addition to being hot as hell. When I was out of town the shots were room temp or even lower, air con). What's it all mean????!!! I can't think of a reason in the world why this would make the gear hurt like this, but through the process of deduction it's pointing in this direction. One things for sure, if you store red wine in this hat (room temp) it will fvck it up almost immediately.

So, what to do? Refrigerate the gear? Re-sterilize it? Re-sterilize then refrigerate it? Throw it out? (40 ml Tren/40 ml /Sust NO WAY!!!) :Hmmmm:  

AND, BTW, I do 2 ml vitamin B1, B6, B12 injections every day with no discomfort aside from the normal water-based thing.

I've asked a lot of people and got no satisfactory response, if anyone can help me here it's got to be you Ron...

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...is it true..or ..false...less water retention with sustanon n prop vs test-c or test-e????

----------


## almard

what do you think will have better result as gain muscle for Noun Compateter...

2-3 grams Test ONLY with 18-20 IU GH along with Insuline...

Or

2-3 Grams Of mix AAS, anabolics but with Low GH, Insuline doses.....

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...how much cardio you doing for masters nationals???? how much cardio is best ...for contest prep.... starting 12 weeks from show???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks big guy.
> 
> I've been adopting your approach. I've been eating carbs only at breakfast, pre-wo and post-wo, and added 2 cup egg whites and 2 oz mixed nuts instead of protein bars and shakes. My diet has gotten a lot better.
> 
> I still have a few more questions for you. Do you think that the carbs that i eat pre-workout are giving me energy at all during my workout? *absolutely! It only takes a few minutes to help someone recover from training induced low blood sugar when some carbohydrates are ingested.* i mean, do they have the time to reach my glycogen stores? I'm currently taking in 30g carbs via oats, along with a 50g whey shake pre-workout, and bcaa's during.* skip whey and bcaa's and use only liquid egg whites for amino acids/protein and mix them with a cup of yogurt. Keep oats in as well.*on non-workout days, i thought about eating carbs for the first two meals of the day, and then eating pro-fat meals till bed time. Sounds good?* i would take carbs in first 3 meals of day, every day, regardless of whether you work out or not inorder to prevent muscle loss and blood sugar crashes*. 
> 
> Also, is it safe to re-mix my hcg in the same vial that held my last 5000 iu's? *yes*one last question. Is it okay to switch the few exercises that stall during the middle of a reload? For example, i've used incline bench for my first reload, and now 5 weeks into my second reload i'm losing reps on it, so i thought i'd switch it with something else before my deload shows up..*if you are losing reps then you are over-trained or dieting down hard enough to lose strength*thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5630984]ronnie...is it true..or ..false...less water retention with sustanon n prop vs test-c or test-e????* TEST IS TEST BUT SOME PEOPLE DO INDEED EXPERIENCE LESS BLOAT WITH PROP AND SUSTANON[*/QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i've posted threads on this topic before about extreme soreness of injection sites. At the time i determined that it was due to too much volume (up to 7ml in one shot). Since then i've had a couple (not all) of my shots cause long lasting soreness, but all of them have been 3 ml or less.
> 
> Now here's the thing. I can't just throw the gear away since i have so much of it. It's from a ugl, but it's a good one (most of you would know it if i said it) and i re-sterilized and re-bottled it and have been using it for some months with no problem. In fact before it was ultra-smooth (from *****). Lately though, about every third injection makes the spot feel like it's been hit with a sledge hammer (my right glute looks like it too). The first one i thought was an abscess, so i took a cycle of zithromax and that seemed to work. I started thinking, "if it's an infection, where's the fever?" it's tren e and sust. The next one was the same pain, but i took no antibiotics and it cleared up in about the same amount of time, about a week. So then i think it must just be over use of injection sites so i started moving all around ( glutes, delts, quads, pecs, calves). Recently i went out of town for a few days and brought my shots pre-loaded with me. I did 3 ml in each pec and had zero problems. When i got home and wednsday rolled around, i did 3 ml in each calf and it hurts like hell. Now as an example of how much pain it is, it's about like the worst muscle pain i've ever had from working-out. Not crippling, but it's not nothing and it's certainly not the way it should be. Now since i quit taking antibiotics i'm sure the gear isn't tainted, but what's making it hurt so badly now when it was so smooth before? ***** stuff is known to be good and smooth.
> 
> Now here's my latest theory, and the only difference between the first and last shots (painful) and the out-of-town shots (no problem). Now i know test/tren should be kept at room temp (red wine also) but where i live room temp is about 90 degrees. Last night picked up one of my bottles and it was warm to the touch. I keep my stuff next to my laptop which is always on and is blowing hot air on to the bottles in addition to being hot as hell. When i was out of town the shots were room temp or even lower, air con). What's it all mean????!!! I can't think of a reason in the world why this would make the gear hurt like this, but through the process of deduction it's pointing in this direction. One things for sure, if you store red wine in this hat (room temp) it will fvck it up almost immediately.
> 
> So, what to do? Refrigerate the gear? Re-sterilize it? Re-sterilize then refrigerate it? Throw it out? (40 ml tren/40 ml /sust no way!!!) 
> 
> And, btw, i do 2 ml vitamin b1, b6, b12 injections every day with no discomfort aside from the normal water-based thing.
> ...


i need more information concerning this matter:

*1) have you tried adding grapeseed oil or anything else to reduce high ba content?
2) how many 3ml injections are you doing a week?
3) where are you injecting and how often in the same area?
4) is the test worse then the tren or vice versa?**

note: Never do calf shots as they can be dangerous!
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what do you think will have better result as gain muscle for noun compateter...
> 
> 2-3 grams test only with 18-20 iu gh along with insuline...
> 
> Or
> 
> 2-3 grams of mix aas, anabolics but with low gh, insuline doses....


*whats your definition of low dosages of gh and insulin ?
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...how much cardio you doing for masters nationals???? How much cardio is best ...for contest prep.... Starting 12 weeks from show???


*i will not be doing any cardio! the least amount of cardio you can get by with and still get the fat off is the right amount. Diet is key. I find that i lose even more leg size while dieting down and get even hungrier with cardio and i eat even more which does not allow my stomach to shrink as much. Cardio on top of weight training and a stringet diet only over-trains you that much more-hence making you weaker on your lifts and weak legged throughout the day. Some do need cardio but some do not. My advice to everyone is don't do cardio until the diet stops working and then do as little as possible!!!*

----------


## The Titan99

> i need more information concerning this matter: 
> 
> *1) have you tried adding grapeseed oil or anything else to reduce high ba content?
> No, I'm not sure how to do that and I can't get any here for a couple of months. Could you use flaxseed oil?
> 
> 2) how many 3ml injections are you doing a week?
> A 3 ml and a 2 ml on Sunday (Sust and Tren E) and the same on Wednesday. Plus 2 ml vitamin B1, B6, B12 daily. Separate.
> 3) where are you injecting and how often in the same area?
> Usually glutes, delts, quads, pecs. Now with this problem there are some sites I've not done in a while. (Right glute, left delt.) So that's why I started with the calves (No more!! Did my calf workout last night, brings a whole new meaning to the word "burn".)
> ...


 Thanks a lot for the quick response Ron.

----------


## almard

> *whats your definition of low dosages of gh and insulin ?
> *


4 IU GH, 10 IU Insuline, with MIx of Anabolics

I was thinking to Blast Test Only with GH UP to 12 IU ED (pharmagrade), Instead of using MIx of Anabolics Cycle.....

The ONly reason for that is to avoid all the UG Labs shit and wonder,if I save my money to buy More GH, will I make better Gains than Mix anabolics cycle. with Low GH cycle(4IU)....

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ronnie.
What would you recommend for a female who wants to gain some lean muscle for summer time. Would be her first cycle. She is about 110 pounds with a small athletic build. She is not looking to be any type competitor, just would like some extra lean muscle for summer. 
Substance?
Dose?
Cycle length? 

Thanx

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, ended up finding someone local to get stuff from so i'm on this plan below. I'm on week 3 right now. I'm thinking of stacking mast prop into it. Or something that will help cut fat even more. I'm considering hgh, anavar ... *HGH AND VAR WOULD BE GREAT!* I'm not sure what to stack in without drastically affecting my pct plans. I also dropped clomid out as i dont think i'll need it. *you are corrrect, clomid would be a waste imo!*reload: (12 hard sets per body part each week, 300g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat)
> week 1 750mg test e
> week 2 750mg test e
> week 3 750mg test e
> week 4 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
> week 5 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
> week 6 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
> week 7 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
> week 8 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 4 iu gh, 10 iu insuline, with mix of anabolics
> 
> i was thinking to blast test only with gh up to 12 iu ed (pharmagrade), instead of using mix of anabolics cycle.....
> 
> The only reason for that is to avoid all the ug labs shit and wonder,if i save my money to buy more gh, will i make better gains than mix anabolics cycle. With low gh cycle(4iu)....


*your idea is a very good one. Use pharm grade test only as your main anabolic and take higher dosages of gh. You'll make better lean gains!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie.
> What would you recommend for a female who wants to gain some lean muscle for summer time. Would be her first cycle. She is about 110 pounds with a small athletic build. She is not looking to be any type competitor, just would like some extra lean muscle for summer. 
> Substance?
> Dose?
> Cycle length? 
> 
> Thanx


*have her run 10 mgs of anavar daily during reloads and only 5 mgs per day during deloads. She'll do great with a 20 week slingshot cycle of var!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hi Ronnie:

I would love to know what your take is on working out arms for "pretty" feminine arms which are lean and toned as opposed to muscular bulky masculine bodybuilder arms. Do you think heavy weights with little reps? or light weights with lots of reps? or what?

I am also in the process of losing weight too. 

Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks so much. Love your thread here.

----------


## MACHINE5150

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5597666]


> Hey Ronnie.. thinking of trying this method here and wanted to know what you think:
> 
> Okay.. stats first..
> 228 16-17%BF now.. when i start on May 1st.. i should be 220-225lbs and 15%BF.. 5'11" 28y.o.
> previous cycles:
> 2003 600mg Test400/300mg Norma Hellas (loved those) - 10 weeks
> 2004 800mg Test400/400mg mexican deca - 10 weeks
> 2010 600mg Test E/400mg Deca/100mg ProvironED -12 weeks (kickstarted with 100mg ABombs first 5 weeks)
> 
> ...


decided to go with tren ace and test p 75mg of each ED for 8 weeks.. then 2 weeks off deload with a torem at 120mg and then another 8 weeks at same dosage.. i suppose sticking to tren is the best thing to do regardless.

----------


## holycow

Originally Posted by holycow 
thanks big guy.

I've been adopting your approach. I've been eating carbs only at breakfast, pre-wo and post-wo, and added 2 cup egg whites and 2 oz mixed nuts instead of protein bars and shakes. My diet has gotten a lot better.

I still have a few more questions for you. Do you think that the carbs that i eat pre-workout are giving me energy at all during my workout? *absolutely! It only takes a few minutes to help someone recover from training induced low blood sugar when some carbohydrates are ingested*.

I'm talking pre-workout here though, but I think you mean that they get in your system pretty fast so they'll definitely help pre-workout, right? i mean, do they have the time to reach my glycogen stores? I'm currently taking in 30g carbs via oats, along with a 50g whey shake pre-workout, and bcaa's during.* skip whey and bcaa's and use only liquid egg whites for amino acids/protein and mix them with a cup of yogurt. Keep oats in as well*do you recommend to mix them in yogurt to hinder the taste or something, or is it to help digestion? .on non-workout days, i thought about eating carbs for the first two meals of the day, and then eating pro-fat meals till bed time. Sounds good?* i would take carbs in first 3 meals of day, every day, regardless of whether you work out or not inorder to prevent muscle loss and blood sugar crashes.* You mentionned earlier though to only eat carbs for breakfast, pre-workout, and post-workout on training days. So what you mean here is, on NON-workout days, to have my first three meals P+C meals? Should I include fat in my breakfast? I saw that you've been recommending that.Also, is it safe to re-mix my hcg in the same vial that held my last 5000 iu's? *yes*one last question. Is it okay to switch the few exercises that stall during the middle of a reload? For example, i've used incline bench for my first reload, and now 5 weeks into my second reload i'm losing reps on it, so i thought i'd switch it with something else before my deload shows up*..if you are losing reps then you are over-trained or dieting down hard enough to lose strength*I'm not dieting, and I would not think that I am overtraining either...you do not think that one can adapt to an exercise when over-using it? thanks!




> above


Thank you!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks a lot for the quick response Ron.


*I would not go over 800 mgs on tren at your level. A good plan would be to go right pec, left pec, right glute, left glute, right delt, left delt, then start spot injection rotation all over.

A good way to cut your gear with grapeseed oil is to add 1ml for every 3 mls of gear. So for a 10 ml bottles add 3mls. Some add 5mls a 1:1 ratio but try less at first. Put the oil into a sealed vial before filtering or anything. Next place the oil filled vial upright in boiling water for 15-30 minutes and do not let the vial float around in a pot of boiling water. Next, mix the grape seed oil in with the UGL gear. Lastly, filter the combined oils into a new sterile vial. This way you kill two birds with one stone (filter the UGL gear and the grape seed oil.) 

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=SlimmerMe;5633432]Hi Ronnie:

I would love to know what your take is on working out arms for "pretty" feminine arms which are lean and toned as opposed to muscular bulky masculine bodybuilder arms. Do you think heavy weights with little reps? or light weights with lots of reps? or what?* I think higher reps with low volume is best! I would go with 2 exercises for 3 sets a piece for both biceps and triceps once a week. That's 6 sets for biceps and 6 sets for triceps. Hit right at muscualr failure on each work sets at around 15 reps. Wait only 60 seconds between work sets.*I am also in the process of losing weight too. Keep protein intake high, fat intake moderate and carbs low (100 carbs per day). *Clenbuterol is good to add once a plateau is reached. Anavar in low dosages also helps females require a toned body without becoming overly muscular. If you get stagnant with the weight loss let me know!*Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks so much. Love your thread here. *Thank you![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## 11Bgrunt1

I am new to this site and was trying to PM you for some info but it says I cant, But i will say thanks for all the info

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am new to this site and was trying to PM you for some info but it says I cant, But i will say thanks for all the info


Please ask any questions you want in this thread.

----------


## 11Bgrunt1

ok I am completely new to this and I am totally confused I wont lie. I don't have one clue as where to start. I am in the military and I am in good shape. Lets see I dont want to be a BB I just want to get stronger and add a little size IM 5'9 183LBS. Im 30 yrs old I eat right don't eat shit food, drink and don't smoke. I have no idea what to take or how much I have spent countless hours researching and keep coming up with the same consensus. Which is I am ****ing lost lol I work out every morning for 2 hours mostly cardiovascular type shit. In the gym for about 2 hours after work. My main concern is I dont want to lose my endurance. Basically I just need to be pointed in the right direction. If you could help I would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

THANK YOU SO MUCH, RONNIE! Appreciate it~

----------


## cageit

ronnie- i asked this question in my own posts on several sited with a lot of mixed advice. maybe asking the expert on his thread is the way to go...

I want some advice on what to stack with eq suitable to mma (if anything). I was originally introduced to all this with the advice to run eq only for 12-14 weeks(which doesn't match your advice) and then the appropriate pct. Then, when seeking other advice, I mostly got that I HAD to stack with a test. I am 160 walk around and fight at 145. I originally was only going to run eq until I researched and received advice from this site. I am 2 low dose injection of eq into it. I have come into some options on what to add with eq. keep in mind that I do not want to add a lot of weight do to weight class, need to continue high cardio and circuit conditioning, some oxygen depletion training. I am in my early thirties, first cycle, will run a low to medium dose test as almost a TRT, want to speed recoveries of re-occurring injuries I have trained through for years that are getting worse. This is really a plot to make the mma last another few years before hanging it up. This is a last resort... i have done doctors, rehabs, every over the counter possible in fighting these injuries. injuries are knees/ back and neck muscles AND discs. I need to consider a stack that won't kill cardio, bloat, or make heart rate crazy. commission testing is not an issue. possibilities thrown at me are andropen , var, prop, cyp, enth...

i would appreciate any advice as to that...or if you think just running the eq alone to see what happens without the test. like i said, i am more worried about the unseen results inside my body with the injuries rather than what you see with size etc. i have time and am not impatiant. anything else you need to know, please ask.

----------


## The Titan99

> *I would not go over 800 mgs on tren at your level. A good plan would be to go right pec, left pec, right glute, left glute, right delt, left delt, then start spot injection rotation all over. Got it Ron, in fact I'm going to roll the Tren back to 700 mg just to simplify things.
> 
> A good way to cut your gear with grapeseed oil is to add 1ml for every 3 mls of gear. So for a 10 ml bottles add 3mls. Some add 5mls a 1:1 ratio but try less at first. Put the oil into a sealed vial before filtering or anything. Next place the oil filled vial upright in boiling water for 15-30 minutes and do not let the vial float around in a pot of boiling water. Next, mix the grape seed oil in with the UGL gear. Lastly, filter the combined oils into a new sterile vial. This way you kill two birds with one stone (filter the UGL gear and the grape seed oil.) 
> 
> *


I may give this a try next chance I get to buy some grapeseed oil.
Since I re sterilized the stuff and lowered the shot volume everything's been great, no pain at all. 

Thanks again buddy.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=MACHINE5150;5633435]


> decided to go with tren ace and test p 75mg of each ED for 8 weeks.. then 2 weeks off deload with a torem at 120mg and then another 8 weeks at same dosage.. i suppose sticking to tren is the best thing to do regardless.


*Sounds like a good plan! You could throw in some winstrol and/or clen during second 8 week reload to obtain an even harder appearance.*

----------


## 11Bgrunt1

As to my last post. Maybe this will clear up what i was trying to say im not looking for sources or anything like that. I am looking for Information that is valuable either on this site or maybe a place where i can find out information that is legit. Because what you find on the inter-net could be real or not and how is someone like myself, who knows very little about this subject other than the mazes of information i have gotten lost in. Im not asking for a miracle I just hoping someone can help me get my azimuth straight. And when i say information in other places I mean material i can touch and read that will help me get a grasp on what i want to do. I just want to do this the right way I dont like doing stuff half cocked. 


AS I HAVE ALWAYS SAID FAILING TO PLAN IS PLANING TO FAIL. AND I DONT LIKE FAILING,

----------


## SlimmerMe

hi again..

so if I am working on my arms 1x a week then I assume push-ups are also 1x a week?
what about crunches? can this be done ED or as much as desired?
lunges? 1x a week I am guessing?
and what about things like machine work...ex: arm ext or curls or flys? do you like machines and if okay, how many times a week here? or do you prefer free weights for their movement I assume?

Also.....what do you advise for the best way to help lean the outer thighs?

And any tips as far as best way to get a flat stomach as far as exercise goes...

I am shocked now that I have had time to think about it.... that I am to only work my triceps and biceps 1x a week! This is amazing....

I appreciate your help, Ronnie! so much~

----------


## kelevra

First reload was 500mg test only. second is 750mg test and 500mg decca. 
This is UGL gear and in all honesty is prob under dosed. When i come back for next 20 week sling shot (with quality pharm grade gear), would 750mg test first reload followed by the second with 750mg test e with 300mg of a tri tren be good? It will be my second sling shot run.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok i am completely new to this and i am totally confused i wont lie. I don't have one clue as where to start. I am in the military and i am in good shape. Lets see i dont want to be a bb i just want to get stronger and add a little size im 5'9 183lbs. Im 30 yrs old i eat right don't eat shit food, drink and don't smoke. I have no idea what to take or how much i have spent countless hours researching and keep coming up with the same consensus. Which is i am ****ing lost lol i work out every morning for 2 hours mostly cardiovascular type shit. In the gym for about 2 hours after work. My main concern is i dont want to lose my endurance. Basically i just need to be pointed in the right direction. If you could help i would greatly appreciate it.


*you are over-training! You need to cut cardio in half and workout for no longer than 90 minutes 4 times per week. Do around 9 sets per major body part and try to workout with weights before cardio. Unless you aer a genetic freak to begin with p-90x type stuff is not going to add any appreciable muscle to your frame. You must lift heavy!
*

----------


## Bulkn

Hey Ronnie! 
I have some bloodwork questions for you:
I am currently on 750mg sustanon , here are my hormone levels 5/6 weeks in:

Oestradiol: 142 pmol/L (0-190) I am on 10mg Aromasin ED do you think it will be ok to lower it a little?
Testosterone : >52.0 nmol/L (8.0-27.8)
Calc. Free Test:1.702 nmol/L (0.091-0.579)
SHBG: 20.4 nmol/L (10.0-70.0)

Do you think my test levels are a bit low for 750mg? Last time i was on 520mg test C and my testosterone levels were around 30% higher. My blood was tested by a different lab this time so there is either inconsistencies between the two labs or my sustanon is dosed below 250mg/ml. What do you think?
I feel that my strength and gains are just as good if not better with the sustanon so i am confused.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi again..
> 
> So if i am working on my arms 1x a week then i assume push-ups are also 1x a week? *i woulnd't even do pushups unless you are getting ready for a pt test of some sort and need more endurance in the type-1 fiber (endurnace fibers). And in that case do 1 set every day. For muscle tone like you are after do them only once a week for multiple sets inorder to exhaust type-2 muscle fibers (fibers that produce muscle tone). With each subsequent set of pushups you perform more type-2 fibers become stimulated until the point of diminishing returns is reached.*what about crunches? Can this be done ed or as much as desired? *do weighted abs once a week unless getting ready for pt exam that requires endurance.*lunges? 1x a week i am guessing? *yes!* everything once a week!
> And what about things like machine work...ex: Arm ext or curls or flys? Do you like machines and if okay, how many times a week here? Or do you prefer free weights for their movement i assume?* i like cables for flyes best as they keep constant tension on pecs. You should use a machine for inclines or use dumbbells as the upper pecs are moer visible on femels than lower pecs! I like the smith machine and hammer strength machine or use dumbbells on slight 10-15 degree incline to keep front delts from dominating exercise.. Use both free weights like seated dumbbell curls for biceps and do machine curls last. The cable machine for triceps-(tricep pressdowns and leaning overhead tricep extensions) are great!*also.....what do you advise for the best way to help lean the outer thighs?* lose body weight all over and do squats on smith machine, lunges on smith machine , leg ext, lying leg curls and toe presses on leg press machine for calves. Keep reps around 10-15 and train hard. Do 3 sets of squats, 3 sets of lunges, 3 sets of leg ext, 6 sets of leg curls, 3 sets of toe presses to failure.* and any tips as far as best way to get a flat stomach as far as exercise goes*...crunches, reverse crunches or hanging leg raises and mostly important is diet!*
> i am shocked now that i have had time to think about it.... That i am to only work my triceps and biceps 1x a week! This is amazing....*make those once a week workout count by using good form with great intensity. Stimulate, then back off and let them tone up.*i appreciate your help, ronnie! So much~


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> First reload was 500mg test only. second is 750mg test and 500mg decca. 
> This is UGL gear and in all honesty is prob under dosed. When i come back for next 20 week sling shot (with quality pharm grade gear), would 750mg test first reload followed by the second with 750mg test e with 300mg of a tri tren be good? It will be my second sling shot run.


*I would start first 8 week reload with 500 mgs of test and 300 mgs of tri-tren then increase both test and tren during second reload.*

----------


## MercuryEvo

Hey Ron, I have a friend running the SAME exact plan as me and he's in his 4th week. The first 3 weeks, he was using one brand of Test E, 750mg a week and he complained of slight pain 1-2 days after each injection. He just switched to a new kind of Test E this week and it seems that there is NO pain the next day. The new stuff came with a hologram, auth codes, etc... The first one was unheard of and only had 8 mL's instead of a full 10. So now he's worried that it was bunk gear. Other problem is, he started his Ai and HCG this week as well, but now it seems like he's really only beginning his reload now. Should he still only do 8 weeks? Or just do 8 weeks from now and follow through as planned? Below is what he's on (just like me) for reference

week 1 750mg test e
week 2 750mg test e
week 3 750mg test e
week 4 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 5 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 6 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 7 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 8 750mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod

deload: (6 sets per body part each week and change exercises, lower weights, higher reps. 150g protein, 100g carbs, <40g fat )
week 9 250mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 10 250mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod

reload: (12 hard sets per body part each week, 300g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fat)
week 11 1g test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 12 1g test e, hcg off, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 13 1g test e, hcg off, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 15 1g test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 16 1g test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 17 1g test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 18 1g test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod

deload: (6 sets per body part each week and change exercises, lower weights, higher reps. 150g protein, 100g carbs, <40g fat )
week 19 200mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod
week 20 200mg test e, hcg 500iu, aromasin 12.5mg eod

pct: (continue reload / deload workouts and exercises as well as diet)
week 21 aromasin 12.5mg eod, hcg 500iu
week 22 nolvadex , 40mg ed,
week 23 nolvadex, 40mg ed,
week 24 nolvadex, 20mg ed,
week 25 nolvadex, 20mg ed

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, you always hear guys saying you have to add some body fat while bulking in order to see good gains. Also, you look at some of the big boys in the off season and they look pretty fat, then when show time comes they're ripped!! I was down to about 7-8% BF after my last cut, but now I'm doing 1.5 grams of Test 700 mg Tren E 60 mg Var ed and am getting a little fat (I'm half way through week 3 and getting very big on my lifts, I went from 5 days to 3 days of cardio) but I don't look as good as I did immediately after the cut. Now what I don't want to do is panic and roll my diet back to the point of never really getting a decent bulk going like I hear of guys doing all the time. I guess my question is what % BF can a guy hope to maintain and still bulk well. Will the Var and Tren take care of this? I'm not panicking or anything and I know I can cut later if that's what it takes, but I live in a 365 day a year tourist beach community and everyday's a good day to be ripped!!

----------


## slimshady01

In regards to running aromasin during cycle whether you are gyno prone or not.

Here is a copy and past from another post on this board. He had blood work done on and off the AI. his free test was 3x higher running 10mg eod.

Would it not be good to do this since it's known aromasin lowers shbg?



Yes sorry...here it is

.......................Aromasin 10mg EOD...............No Aromasin

Total Test (8-35)............40................................> 50
Estrogen (<.18).............0.32.......................... . .. 0.69
SHBG (8-60)..................5............................ ........17
Free Test (2.3-9.9)........81.2...............................29. 8

The last BW was taken 5 days after ceasing Aromasin.
After the BW, I immediately got back on.
Got tired, lost libido, lost energy and lift, and looked a little bloated.
I have to take this week off from workout.
Finally starting to feel better today, and wood is back.
I guess this experiment cost me some progress..lol, but I really wanted to find out what impact the Aromasin had.
IMO, why run without. Look what the small dose did to my Free Test......3 times higher!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Learning a LOT here....thanks Ronnie.....A LOT!

----------


## 11Bgrunt1

> *you are over-training! You need to cut cardio in half and workout for no longer than 90 minutes 4 times per week. Do around 9 sets per major body part and try to workout with weights before cardio. Unless you aer a genetic freak to begin with p-90x type stuff is not going to add any appreciable muscle to your frame. You must lift heavy!
> *


We don't do p90x stuff really its more of a functional fitness type work out. Tractor tire flips shit like that. I get all my workouts from Military Athlete dot com, This type of exercising was done for the SOF community ( Special Operation). This is what I am looking for I have one last deployment before I start the Q course (special forces qualification course). When I went to selection I lost around 30 LBS in 21 days. The Q course is about 18 months long. Your talking about the best the ARMY has to offer. MY endurance has to be extremely high I can not loose this. But I want to add some muscle and strength I noticed from the 21 day selection course that well, I needed to be stronger to compete with the rest of my peers. I lost every bit of my strength by the end. I am not asking to be a machine but i want to be as close as possible to one. Im not looking to add muscle for appearance reasons I am just looking for a way to gain the most strength I can and keep it when under extreme stresses. MAybe this is not the best place to get the information I need but I know not everyone one here does cycles just for appearances there has to be someone one here that understands what Im trying to do.

----------


## dirtysouth

Hey Ron, First of all I have been reading this thread for the past week now and have soaked in all of this information. You seem very educated on the subject matter and I appreciate it. Now my question to you is this:
I started a 12 week cycle of test/deca last October 500mgs Test/400mgs Deca, the cycle ended mid Jan and took 5 weeks off of both anabolics (no PCT). I started another cycle of Test/Dbol ( 750mgs Test/ 50mgs Dbol )after the 5 week break and am currently in my tenth week of that cycle. After reading through this thread I'm gonna finish up this last week and was wondering if I can continue cycling using the slingshot method by taking a 2 week deload using clomid and nolva since I didnt do a PCT last time and begin with a Test/Tren cycle ( Test 500mgs/Tren 75mgs EOD ) for 8 weeks reload and then start a full blown PCT with HCG , clomid, and nolva?? or my other option is if I could continue the slingshot method using AAS until Im burned out but still using clomid and nolva and stopping Anabolics during my 2 week deload phases to try and keep from shutting down permanently once I finish my run??? What do you think? any suggestions would be great, thanks Ron

----------


## jaws1174

opps

----------


## jaws1174

Hey Ronnie (or anyone lol). I have a few questions if i may please:

Im 37yrs old 205lbs and ive been lifting for about 17 years. All ive taken supplement wise is whey protien after workouts (all natural).....so im not a serious bodybuilder but i do lift 4 days a week consistantly. I do more arms/upperbody than anything.
Anyways, i know this post isnt very complicated but i was looking for some goood advice...and thanks to everybody ahead of time :Smilie:  i really appreciate it

1.) Im looking to start a cycle of Anavar /oxy....i WILL NOT be stacking because i dont want to put on a lot of weight and water retention, not to mention liver problems. Through research, this seems like the steroid most suited for my needs. My question is how much mg should i be taking everyday? Also, on days that i dont lift do i still maintain the same doseage? Should i cycle for 8 weeks.....then how many weeks off before the start of my next cycle (assuming i m happy with the results)
2.) Right now im only taking Whey protien on the days i lift....(about 150 grams) then i get the rest from food. On the days i dont lift, i ONLY get my protien from food. I only consume about 2500 (roughly) calories a day, which i know isnt much...but like i said, i kind of worry about putting on too much weight because i just went from 235lbs down to about 205 and i feel better without the extra weight so i would like to keep off the weight while still gaining lean muscle and burning fat. I also run 5 days a week, about 3-4 miles each session. What would you reccomend for my daily Whey protien intake for me based on my wants?
3.) Where the heck can i order LEGITIMATE Anavar/Oxy online for a decent price?

If you have any other suggestions, im open to them. I would just really try to keep it simple because reading some of these posts is like reading Chinese to me lol....although the knowledge is quite impressive :Smilie: 

Thanks again to everybody....have a great night!!!

Dan

----------


## Tom Bodo

Hi Ronnie,


I startet growth 2 days ago. I'm bloating pretty much, feeling tired after injects and getting extremely hungry for a couple of hours after the injects. I think these feelings are normal right?

But then I also feel a significant increase in Libido. I'm sort of feeling, that i did double up my test dose. Did you notice something similar on growth?

----------


## holycow

> Originally Posted by holycow 
> thanks big guy.
> 
> I've been adopting your approach. I've been eating carbs only at breakfast, pre-wo and post-wo, and added 2 cup egg whites and 2 oz mixed nuts instead of protein bars and shakes. My diet has gotten a lot better.
> 
> I still have a few more questions for you. Do you think that the carbs that i eat pre-workout are giving me energy at all during my workout? *absolutely! It only takes a few minutes to help someone recover from training induced low blood sugar when some carbohydrates are ingested*.
> 
> I'm talking pre-workout here though, but I think you mean that they get in your system pretty fast so they'll definitely help pre-workout, right? i mean, do they have the time to reach my glycogen stores? I'm currently taking in 30g carbs via oats, along with a 50g whey shake pre-workout, and bcaa's during.* skip whey and bcaa's and use only liquid egg whites for amino acids/protein and mix them with a cup of yogurt. Keep oats in as well*do you recommend to mix them in yogurt to hinder the taste or something, or is it to help digestion? .on non-workout days, i thought about eating carbs for the first two meals of the day, and then eating pro-fat meals till bed time. Sounds good?* i would take carbs in first 3 meals of day, every day, regardless of whether you work out or not inorder to prevent muscle loss and blood sugar crashes.* You mentionned earlier though to only eat carbs for breakfast, pre-workout, and post-workout on training days. So what you mean here is, on NON-workout days, to have my first three meals P+C meals? Should I include fat in my breakfast? I saw that you've been recommending that.Also, is it safe to re-mix my hcg in the same vial that held my last 5000 iu's? *yes*one last question. Is it okay to switch the few exercises that stall during the middle of a reload? For example, i've used incline bench for my first reload, and now 5 weeks into my second reload i'm losing reps on it, so i thought i'd switch it with something else before my deload shows up*..if you are losing reps then you are over-trained or dieting down hard enough to lose strength*I'm not dieting, and I would not think that I am overtraining either...you do not think that one can adapt to an exercise when over-using it? thanks!
> 
> ...


Bump!

(Remember, my goal is to slowly lean out a little bit without sacrificing strength.)

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> We don't do p90x stuff really its more of a functional fitness type work out. Tractor tire flips shit like that. I get all my workouts from Military Athlete dot com, This type of exercising was done for the SOF community ( Special Operation). This is what I am looking for I have one last deployment before I start the Q course (special forces qualification course). When I went to selection I lost around 30 LBS in 21 days. The Q course is about 18 months long. Your talking about the best the ARMY has to offer. MY endurance has to be extremely high I can not loose this. But I want to add some muscle and strength I noticed from the 21 day selection course that well, I needed to be stronger to compete with the rest of my peers. I lost every bit of my strength by the end. I am not asking to be a machine but i want to be as close as possible to one. Im not looking to add muscle for appearance reasons I am just looking for a way to gain the most strength I can and keep it when under extreme stresses. MAybe this is not the best place to get the information I need but I know not everyone one here does cycles just for appearances there has to be someone one here that understands what Im trying to do.


I see! Orals like winstrol and anavar can help you gain strength without adding bulk. 40 mgs of anavar daily would be the best place to start IMO..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> in regards to running aromasin during cycle whether you are gyno prone or not.
> 
> Here is a copy and past from another post on this board. He had blood work done on and off the ai. His free test was 3x higher running 10mg eod.
> 
> Would it not be good to do this since it's known aromasin lowers shbg? *i would choose proviron at 50 mgs per day over aromasin. Proviron like aromasin has bascially no estrogen rebound when coming off and proviron wont affect joint health and sex drive in a negative way like aromasin does and proviron also lowers shbg levels!*yes sorry...here it is
> 
> .......................aromasin 10mg eod...............no aromasin
> 
> total test (8-35)............40................................> 50
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, First of all I have been reading this thread for the past week now and have soaked in all of this information. You seem very educated on the subject matter and I appreciate it. Now my question to you is this:
> I started a 12 week cycle of test/deca last October 500mgs Test/400mgs Deca, the cycle ended mid Jan and took 5 weeks off of both anabolics (no PCT). I started another cycle of Test/Dbol ( 750mgs Test/ 50mgs Dbol )after the 5 week break and am currently in my tenth week of that cycle. After reading through this thread I'm gonna finish up this last week and was wondering if I can continue cycling using the slingshot method by taking a 2 week deload using clomid and nolva since I didnt do a PCT last time and begin with a Test/Tren cycle ( Test 500mgs/Tren 75mgs EOD ) for 8 weeks reload and then start a full blown PCT with HCG, clomid, and nolva?? or my other option is if I could continue the slingshot method using AAS until Im burned out but still using clomid and nolva and stopping Anabolics during my 2 week deload phases to try and keep from shutting down permanently once I finish my run??? What do you think? any suggestions would be great, thanks Ron


*Clomid and nolva is not going to do much of anything positive to get your testis producing again during 2 week deloads. You need to think-HCG ! Some people run HCG at 500 per week through 2 weekly injections throughout entire cycle (both reloads and deloads) or wait unitl you come off to run a full pct at higher dosages for around 2-3 weeks.. During 2 week deloads you should stay on low dosages of test but hcg and nolva can be added during that 2 week period. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Bump!
> 
> (Remember, my goal is to slowly lean out a little bit without sacrificing strength.)Originally Posted by holycow 
> thanks big guy.
> 
> I've been adopting your approach. I've been eating carbs only at breakfast, pre-wo and post-wo, and added 2 cup egg whites and 2 oz mixed nuts instead of protein bars and shakes. My diet has gotten a lot better.
> 
> I still have a few more questions for you. Do you think that the carbs that i eat pre-workout are giving me energy at all during my workout? absolutely! It only takes a few minutes to help someone recover from training induced low blood sugar when some carbohydrates are ingested.
> 
> I'm talking pre-workout here though, but I think you mean that they get in your system pretty fast so they'll definitely help pre-workout, right? i mean, do they have the time to reach my glycogen stores? I'm currently taking in 30g carbs via oats, along with a 50g whey shake pre-workout, and bcaa's during. skip whey and bcaa's and use only liquid egg whites for amino acids/protein and mix them with a cup of yogurt. Keep oats in as welldo you recommend to mix them in yogurt to hinder the taste or something, or is it to help digestion? .on non-workout days, i thought about eating carbs for the first two meals of the day, and then eating pro-fat meals till bed time. Sounds good? i would take carbs in first 3 meals of day, every day, regardless of whether you work out or not inorder to prevent muscle loss and blood sugar crashes. You mentionned earlier though to only eat carbs for breakfast, pre-workout, and post-workout on training days. So what you mean here is, on NON-workout days, to have my first three meals P+C meals? Should I include fat in my breakfast? I saw that you've been recommending that.Also, is it safe to re-mix my hcg in the same vial that held my last 5000 iu's? yesone last question. Is it okay to switch the few exercises that stall during the middle of a reload? For example, i've used incline bench for my first reload, and now 5 weeks into my second reload i'm losing reps on it, so i thought i'd switch it with something else before my deload shows up..if you are losing reps then you are over-trained or dieting down hard enough to lose strengthI'm not dieting, and I would not think that I am overtraining either...you do not think that one can adapt to an exercise when over-using it? thanks!


*I do not believe the body adapts to certain exercises and then becomes weaker. In fact, its just the opoosite given you are training properly! Change exercises if joint pain occurs or during deloads. When dieting down you need to add more healthy fats for breakfast in the way of whole eggs and add more smart balance peanutbutter into your diet at night. Try eating 6 whole egg for breakfast and cut carbs latter in day a bit to compensate for caloric increase. The fats help take off the water bloat allowing you to become more define and the fats help you maintain strength. Also, you need an oral steroid such as (40 mgs of anavar daily to increase atp levels) along with tren ( i like acetate mixed with enanthate version best) and test (i like sustanon ) to prevent getting weaker when focusing on getting harder. 
*

----------


## dirtysouth

> *Clomid and nolva is not going to do much of anything positive to get your testis producing again during 2 week deloads. You need to think-HCG ! Some people run HCG at 500 per week through 2 weekly injections throughout entire cycle (both reloads and deloads) or wait unitl you come off to run a full pct at higher dosages for around 2-3 weeks.. During 2 week deloads you should stay on low dosages of test but hcg and nolva can be added during that 2 week period. 
> *


Ok so will continue with the test, im currently running 750mgs a week. What will I lower it too during the deload considering im using sustanon 250? And then what would I ramp it back up too along witht the tren a dosage ( I have never used tren before keep in mind )? One last thing when I start my full blown pct at the end of the test tren cycle what would consider as far as dosages for hcg clomd and nolva and for how long considering my cycles length over the past 6 months? Thank u so much for ur help, I really appreciate it.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

question ronnie...as i progresses as a bodybuilder...must i continue getting stronger.. to keep getting larger msucles???

----------


## MACHINE5150

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5634205]


> *Sounds like a good plan! You could throw in some winstrol and/or clen during second 8 week reload to obtain an even harder appearance.*


thinking of running some anavar .. good call bud. i appreciate the help and will be posting a log to record progress.

Thanks

----------


## The Titan99

Maybe you overlooked my post? #2761 Not urgent, so no problem.

----------


## jaws1174

Hi Ronnie (or others)......any help please? Post #2767

Thanks guys!

Dan

----------


## lynxeffect1

when trying to get bigger taking ent,cyp,or sust is better than prop but is this only because you would gain more weight because you would be gaining water weight aswel therefore goin up more on the scales, compared to no water weight with prop, or because also ud have more strength gains to help you get bigger that come with the water weight? water weight aside wud i gain just as much muscle taking the same amount of prop as enth if i switched over to prop and be leaner without the water weight, thats without changing anything and staying on a bulking diet? also ron why wud u think g.valentino insists in all those interviews that his arms were the result of 5g of test a week , when clearly for everyone to see it was synthol?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...will t-3 .....cause muscle loss ..while cutting up????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

my 32 year old wife would like to inject some testosterone twice weekly...she plans to compete next year....her past cycles conisit of 10 mgs of anavar ...20 mgs of stanozol...any sugestions would be greatly appreciate big guy!!

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
Most of the time we read about how important the role of protein is in building muscle mass and in comparison very little is mentioned about fats and carbs.
I have been training consistantly now for several years and have done several cycles.
Regarding diet, I spend most of my time ensuring I get sufficient protein and much less time worrying about fats, carbs and overall calorie intake. I know this is lazy and is probably why I feel i'm making little progress, even when on aas. Can anyone please confirm whether or not this is likely to be my problem? If I did increase my carbs in particular and my caloric intake, should I see rapid gains? How do I combat putting on fat or is this part of the package?

----------


## Rastapopolous

Great thread Ronnie!

This is my first cycle using your slingshot system. I'm currently running 100mg Test. Prop + 100mg Tren . Ace EOD. I'm currently in week 6 of the reload and I'm just trying to decide on how I will do my deload.

I'm leaning towards cutting all anabolics out for the two weeks of my deload, rather than dropping the Tren and using a lower dose of Test. Is this advisable with short half-life compounds? I read at the beginning of this thread somewhere that you say that the body will hold onto all muscle for about two weeks. Does this apply in my case?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie- i asked this question in my own posts on several sited with a lot of mixed advice. Maybe asking the expert on his thread is the way to go...
> 
> I want some advice on what to stack with eq suitable to mma (if anything). *you should add 40 mgs of anavar daily to increase stregnth. I would also add some sustanon along with the eq and anavar. Sustaon at 750 mgs per week will help put on strength and size.* i was originally introduced to all this with the advice to run eq only for 12-14 weeks(which doesn't match your advice) and then the appropriate pct. Then, when seeking other advice, i mostly got that i had to stack with a test. I am 160 walk around and fight at 145. I originally was only going to run eq until i researched and received advice from this site. I am 2 low dose injection of eq into it. I have come into some options on what to add with eq. Keep in mind that i do not want to add a lot of weight do to weight class, need to continue high cardio and circuit conditioning, some oxygen depletion training. I am in my early thirties, first cycle, will run a low to medium dose test as almost a trt, want to speed recoveries of re-occurring injuries *(stay way from winstrol if you have inuries!)* i have trained through for years that are getting worse. This is really a plot to make the mma last another few years before hanging it up. This is a last resort... I have done doctors, rehabs, every over the counter possible in fighting these injuries. Injuries are knees/ back and neck muscles and discs.* if you have disc problems you need to give mma up before you are forced to live in chronic pain like i do with my lower back due to having had 10 operations. It's not worth it. Trust me!* i need to consider a stack that won't kill cardio, bloat, or make heart rate crazy. Commission testing is not an issue. Possibilities thrown at me are andropen , var, prop, cyp, enth...
> 
> I would appreciate any advice as to that...or if you think just running the eq alone to see what happens without the test.*eq alone is about worthless imo and dcea would be better for joint health and repair as eq can dry you out.* like i said, i am more worried about the unseen results inside my body with the injuries rather than what you see with size etc. I have time and am not impatiant. Anything else you need to know, please ask. *i would run test and anavar and maybe a low dosage of deca for your knee. However, the anavar and deca can lower your libido. Eq increases endurance but it might make your knee worse. Again, i would hang up mma and just workout because if you keep hurting your disk you may not even be able to work out or even worse-"not be able to work!"*


 
above

----------


## cageit

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, you always hear guys saying you have to add some body fat while bulking in order to see good gains. Also, you look at some of the big boys in the off season and they look pretty fat, then when show time comes they're ripped!! I was down to about 7-8% BF after my last cut, but now I'm doing 1.5 grams of Test 700 mg Tren E 60 mg Var ed and am getting a little fat (I'm half way through week 3 and getting very big on my lifts, I went from 5 days to 3 days of cardio) but I don't look as good as I did immediately after the cut. Now what I don't want to do is panic and roll my diet back to the point of never really getting a decent bulk going like I hear of guys doing all the time. I guess my question is what % BF can a guy hope to maintain and still bulk well. Will the Var and Tren take care of this? I'm not panicking or anything and I know I can cut later if that's what it takes, but I live in a 365 day a year tourist beach community and everyday's a good day to be ripped!! *Var and tren help with getting cut (GH even more) but diet is most important. Stay around 12% body fat while bulking and you'll gain muscle.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> 
> i startet growth 2 days ago. I'm bloating pretty much, feeling tired after injects and getting extremely hungry for a couple of hours after the injects. I think these feelings are normal right?* it can be because it causes a little water retention upfront and messing with your blood sugar levels. It should level off in 4 weeks or so,.
> 
> But then i also feel a significant* increase in libido. I'm sort of feeling, that i did double up my test dose. Did you notice something similar on growth? *gh increases sex drive for some people!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok so will continue with the test, im currently running 750mgs a week. What will i lower it too during the deload considering im using sustanon 250?* do 1 shot per week which is 250 mgs per week of sustanon*.and then what would i ramp it back up too along witht the tren a dosage ( i have never used tren before keep in mind )?* keep test the same (750 per week) and do around 300 mgs of tren per week.*one last thing when i start my full blown pct at the end of the test tren cycle what would consider as far as dosages for hcg clomd and nolva and for how long considering my cycles length over the past 6 months? Thank u so much for ur help, i really appreciate it. *i would take hcg at 2500 ius eod for 2 weeks. Take 50 mgs twice a day of clomid for 4 weeks and 20mgs of nolvadex once a day for 4 weeks*


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron if im jus sitn down watchin tv with my mouth closed im breathing very heavy im told, i dont notice it too much myself but is it linked again to the sleep apnea ? also sometimes when i cough i seem to get a pain inda middle of my back for a second, is there anything to that, last thing is lately no matter where i inject myself ders a problem, i used always inject into my ass and when id time off i got time to heal but since im follwing your great methods and never off im getn wot i think is a build up of scare tissue on both sides so im presuming it goes down when u give it a break? but everytime i inject into shoulders or tri's i seem to hit something or else im left with massive bruises for a week

----------


## kelevra

I’m sure that it is some individually dependant, but what do think would be a max BF% to hit while bulking. The point when you are more likely to gain fat than quality muscle.

What is the max ML per pin you recommend for delts and pecs?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

need your opinion about hgh ronnie...blue tops any good????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> question ronnie...as i progresses as a bodybuilder...must i continue getting stronger.. to keep getting larger msucles.


 *No Vince..LOL..You do not have to keep getting stronger inorder to continue get bigger. Jay Cutler has not gained any strength for the past two years and he's bigger than ever! ONLY POWERLIFTER"S ARE REQUIRED TO LIFT MORE AND MORE WEIGHT. BODYBUILDING IS ABOUT LOOKING GOOD WHICH REQUIRES WORKING THE MUSCLES WITH TIME-UNDER-TENSION NOT NECCESARILY LIFTING HEAVY WEIGHTS EVEN THOUGH SOME CAN DUE TO THEIR THICK TENDONS, LARGE MUSCLES AND BIOMECHANICS...So, What is required for bodybuilding is time-under- tension and being consistent with workouts, diet and anabolics. When you perform enough volume using good form the muscle become stimulated to grow. Over time they will grow. Striving to always lift more weight as you become more and more advanced can be one the worst thing you can do as a bodybuilder because it brings forth injury and frustration. More volume and impeccable form to increase time-under-tension is the secret at that juncture! However, as a beginner making some strength gains are more important.*

----------


## Tom Bodo

> i startet growth 2 days ago. I'm bloating pretty much, feeling tired after injects and getting extremely hungry for a couple of hours after the injects. I think these feelings are normal right? *it can be because it causes a little water retention upfront and messing with your blood sugar levels. It should level off in 4 weeks or so,.*
> But then i also feel a significant increase in libido. I'm sort of feeling, that i did double up my test dose. Did you notice something similar on growth? *gh increases sex drive for some people!*


I'm very glad to hear from you, that the bloat will level off sooner or later. I got 6 labs of water the first 3 days. Specially the face is looking sick. :1censored: 

I did cut down the carbs and upped the water intake. I guess the only thing that really helps is some lasix right? Or do you have some other advice?

----------


## djdizzy

> I’m sure that it is some individually dependant, but what do think would be a max BF% to hit while bulking. The point when you are more likely to gain fat than quality muscle.


He posted this 4 threads above yours:
Stay around 12% body fat while bulking and you'll gain muscle.

----------


## dirtysouth

> above


 Your awesome man, I truly appreciate you taking the time to answer.

----------


## morado02

Hi Ronnie:

I'd like to ask you, what about a female doing this system?

How would it be doing it with Primo? for a 30 y/o female

Thanks

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie, 

I am on my 2nd reload, 3rd week in of test 750/week, EQ 600/week and proviron 50mg/day.

Everything was good during the 1st reload but I suddenly have seem to have lost all appetite right now. I though EQ was supposed to increase hunger. Is this normal? What could the reason be?

This lack of appetite has me eating less, and is affecting energy/strength in gym? Well I have not had a significant increase in strength compared to 1st reload. I am lifting the same if not a marginally more but with better form. Am I loosing muscle?

Thanks

----------


## delta1111

> ???No Vince..LOL..You do not have to keep getting stronger inorder to continue get bigger. Jay Cutler has not gained any strength for the past two years and he's bigger than ever! What is required for bodybuilding is time-under- tension and being consistent with workouts, diet and anabolics. When you perform enough volume using good form the muscle become stimulated to grow. Over time they will grow. Striving to always lift more weight as you become more and more advanced can be one the worst thing you can do as a bodybuilder because it brings forth injury and frustration. More volume and impeccable form to increase time-under-tension is the secret at that juncture! However, as a beginner making some strength gains are more important.


Interesting, I always thought that muscle size and strength were relative and have always used strength as one of the means of measuring my progress. Thanks for clearing that up Ronnie and good question VV.
I still am still pretty weak when I compare some of my lifts to other people's. Does this mean I will not get much stronger than I am now and will I always be behind others in terms of strength?

----------


## Bulkn

Hey Ron I think you missed me again, thanks:




> Hey Ronnie! 
> I have some bloodwork questions for you:
> I am currently on 750mg sustanon , here are my hormone levels 5/6 weeks in:
> 
> Oestradiol: 142 pmol/L (0-190) I am on 10mg Aromasin ED do you think it will be ok to lower it a little?
> Testosterone : >52.0 nmol/L (8.0-27.8)
> Calc. Free Test:1.702 nmol/L (0.091-0.579)
> SHBG: 20.4 nmol/L (10.0-70.0)
> 
> ...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> maybe you overlooked my post? #2761 not urgent, so no problem.


i did not see it!? Post 2761 was by slimshady. Wheres it at again?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie (or anyone lol). I have a few questions if i may please:
> 
> Im 37yrs old 205lbs and ive been lifting for about 17 years. All ive taken supplement wise is whey protien after workouts (all natural).....so im not a serious bodybuilder but i do lift 4 days a week consistantly. I do more arms/upperbody than anything.
> Anyways, i know this post isnt very complicated but i was looking for some goood advice...and thanks to everybody ahead of time i really appreciate it
> 
> 1.) Im looking to start a cycle of Anavar /oxy....i WILL NOT be stacking because i dont want to put on a lot of weight and water retention, not to mention liver problems. Through research, this seems like the steroid most suited for my needs. My question is how much mg should i be taking everyday? Also, on days that i dont lift do i still maintain the same doseage? Should i cycle for 8 weeks.....then how many weeks off before the start of my next cycle (assuming i m happy with the results)
> 2.) Right now im only taking Whey protien on the days i lift....(about 150 grams) then i get the rest from food. On the days i dont lift, i ONLY get my protien from food. I only consume about 2500 (roughly) calories a day, which i know isnt much...but like i said, i kind of worry about putting on too much weight because i just went from 235lbs down to about 205 and i feel better without the extra weight so i would like to keep off the weight while still gaining lean muscle and burning fat. I also run 5 days a week, about 3-4 miles each session. What would you reccomend for my daily Whey protien intake for me based on my wants?
> 3.) Where the heck can i order LEGITIMATE Anavar/Oxy online for a decent price?
> 
> ...


*DAN, SORRY BUT THE REASON i DID NOT ANSWER THIS POST IS BECAUSE E ARE NOT ALLOWED TO DISCUSS THESE KINDS OF THINGS ON THE OPEN BOARD (SOURCE INFO).*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when trying to get bigger taking ent,cyp,or sust is better than prop but is this only because you would gain more weight because you would be gaining water weight aswel therefore goin up more on the scales, compared to no water weight with prop, or because also ud have more strength gains to help you get bigger that come with the water weight? water weight aside wud i gain just as much muscle taking the same amount of prop as enth if i switched over to prop and be leaner without the water weight, thats without changing anything and staying on a bulking diet? 
> I* pulled the following off of this site because it gives a detailed description- "So you see, the longer the ester on the testosterone is, the longer the steroid is active in your body, and the less actual test you get. This is because, for every 100mgs of testosterone cypionate you inject, only 69.90mgs of it is actually testosterone, the rest is the cypionate ester, which must be removed. On the other hand, with the propionate ester youll get 83.72mgs of Testosterone! The advantage to longer esters is that they need to be injected less frequently (test prop needs to be injected every other day while you can shoot test cyp once a week). The disadvantage to long estered steroids is that they contain less actual steroid. Anecdotally, however, most people from Steroid.com and other discussion boards who have tried differing esters on their various cycles agree: Testosterone Propionate causes the least side effects and the least bloating. For this reason, its often the testosterone of choice in cutting cycles. On a personal note, its the only form of testosterone I ever use, and its the only one most women will use, due to the previously mentioned factors (as well as its ability to clear your body quickly upon cessation in the case of side effects). Testosterone levels when youre using injectable testosterone propionate begin to decline sharply after the second day of use(5). Obviously this is not the drug of choice for those who are squeamish about injections, youll be shooting this stuff every other day at least.*Read more: http://www.steroid.com/Testosterone-...#ixzz1MgvoOHFw also ron why wud u think g.valentino insists in all those interviews that his arms were the result of 5g of test a week , when clearly for everyone to see it was synthol? *I think Greg may have started out with synthol but it appears too me he had arm implants that got infected.*"


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great thread ronnie!
> 
> This is my first cycle using your slingshot system. I'm currently running 100mg test. Prop + 100mg tren . Ace eod. I'm currently in week 6 of the reload and i'm just trying to decide on how i will do my deload.* do not stop all anabolics during 2 week deload, instead run test prop only (mwf) at 50 mgs per shot.*i'm leaning towards cutting all anabolics out for the two weeks of my deload, rather than dropping the tren and using a lower dose of test. Is this advisable with short half-life compounds? I read at the beginning of this thread somewhere that you say that the body will hold onto all muscle for about two weeks. Does this apply in my case? *stopping all anabolics during deloads is too hard on your system as a whole because of the great hormonal fluctuation that occurs.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Tom Bodo;5642304]I'm very glad to hear from you, that the bloat will level off sooner or later. I got 6 labs of water the first 3 days. Specially the face is looking sick. :1censored: 

I did cut down the carbs and upped the water intake. I guess the only thing that really helps is some lasix right? *DON'T MESS WITH LASIX AS IT CAN BE DANGEROUS!* Or do you have some other advice? *WHAT COMPOUNDS ARE YOU RUNNING IN ADDITION TO THE GROWTH AND IS THE GROWTH PHARM GRADE OR SOME KIND OF GENERIC SUCH AS BLUE TOPS? YOU SHOULD NOT BE SWELLING THAT BAD ON REAL GH![/*QUOTE]

ABOVE

----------


## Rastapopolous

Thanks Ronnie!

----------


## Tom Bodo

> I'm very glad to hear from you, that the bloat will level off sooner or later. I got 6 labs of water the first 3 days. Specially the face is looking sick.
> 
> I did cut down the carbs and upped the water intake. I guess the only thing that really helps is some lasix right? *DON'T MESS WITH LASIX AS IT CAN BE DANGEROUS! Or do you have some other advice? WHAT COMPOUNDS ARE YOU RUNNING IN ADDITION TO THE GROWTH AND IS THE GROWTH PHARM GRADE OR SOME KIND OF GENERIC SUCVH AS BLUE TOPS? YOU SHOULD NOT BE SWELLING THAT BAD ON REAL GH*!


I'm taking 1,5g test with 50mg deca for joints and 0,25mg Arimidex eod. I did try some tren , but got bad acne and breathing problems. I took out the tren a couple of weeks ago and started the growth now. I'm bloatet from the test also, but since i started the growth it is like doubled up. 

It is Keifei HGH. A Chinese, well established, big lab. I have heard a lot of good things about it and no bad things. I'm getting it from someone who never sold me crap in 10 years. Only good stuff. But of course, you can never be sure. This is why I asked about your experiences with side effects.

Here are my symptoms:
- acne is getting better.
- dry skin on fingers is not dry anymore.
- 6 labs bloat at 5 I.E in a couple of days. Some of it might be, because of increased appetite.
- Feeling tired after injection.
- Sleeping good. Haven't slept like this for years.
- Getting very hungry after injection.
- Mind is feeling a little dizzy at work. Might be allergies that got worse because of improved immune system.
- Sexdrive has improved a little. 
- Feeling very anabolic .
- Feeling less stressed.
- A little improvement in strength.

What do you think about these symptoms? The improvements in skin tell me it might be allright. I'm sure it is no test, no deca and as i know these drugs well and would know the difference. Cortisol would feel different i guess, more restless and improvment on allergies. Never took HCG , but this wouldn't bloat me that bad right? 

Maybe I have to get it analyzed or get a couple of pharme grades to notice the difference.

----------


## The Titan99

> i did not see it!? Post 2761 was by slimshady. Wheres it at again?


You got me already. Thanks Ronnie.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5640392]ronnie...will t-3 .....cause muscle loss ..while cutting up????*It will if you take too much! Women tend do do well with 50-75 mgs daily because they hold onto their muscle better than men in general but they also tend to have a more difficult time losing body fat. I would not recommend over 50 mcgs per day for males and if you lose weight fast don't use it. Some people just flatten out using t-3. I think GH helps prevent the t-3 induced muscle loss. You'll also need to take in 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight while dieting down with t-3's assistance or you'll probably lose more muscle than you want.[/*QUOTE]

above

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I just read your excerpt on Test Prop vs E, C. Since I'm doing 1.5 grams of sust/700 mg Tren E on reloads and injecting every day anyway, it seems to me that Test Prop/ Tren Ace would be the only smart thing for me to do anyway. Maybe keep some Sust or Cyp around for deloads. I'm just about to order and am rethinking, Sust or prop, Tren E or Ace. One thing is on the Tren I'm experiencing no Tren cough or breathing problems with the E which seems, from what I've read to be more of an ace thing. What do you suggest for me? I'm definitely not scared of the needle...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my 32 year old wife would like to inject some testosterone twice weekly...she plans to compete next year....her past cycles conisit of 10 mgs of anavar ...20 mgs of stanozol...any sugestions would be greatly appreciate big guy!!* She will need only 1 weekly injection of testosterone. I would start at 1/4 of an ml of test-e once a week and increase to 1/2 ml mas as she advances given virilization does not occur. Many females do well on 1/4 ml of test-e per week and 5-10 mgs of anavar daily*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> Most of the time we read about how important the role of protein is in building muscle mass and in comparison very little is mentioned about fats and carbs.
> I have been training consistantly now for several years and have done several cycles.
> Regarding diet, I spend most of my time ensuring I get sufficient protein and much less time worrying about fats, carbs and overall calorie intake. I know this is lazy and is probably why I feel i'm making little progress, even when on aas. Can anyone please confirm whether or not this is likely to be my problem? If I did increase my carbs in particular and my caloric intake, should I see rapid gains? How do I combat putting on fat or is this part of the package? *You combat putting on bodyfat by using about 4ius of pharm grade growth homone daily while trying to gain weight. That's the secret many are in search of but few seem to find! Another secret is adding weight gradually (minus water weight gained from taking large dosages of aromatizing steroids) by increasing both carbs and fats once protein needs have been met*.


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron as regards the above question posted by delta1111...... growth hormone is the secret to combating bodyfat while being big, its obviously the best way but is it the only way , can u just use test aswel, e.g , if a person is gaining bodyfat now while bulking and wants less bodyfat, apart from cutn his diet down, wud using more test combat this if more test means more muscle/strength/less fat , then taking more test to utilize all the food hes taking in and wud make him bigger with less bodyfat ? or wud he end up with huge amounts of water weight from the large doses of test. 
i bought the dynamite kids book last wk and in one chapter he states he used take at least 6ml a day,3 of test and 3 of liquid dbol and cycle that for 6 wks with one week off taking hgh and repeating until he got the size and strength that he wanted and when he got to where he wanted he used cruise on 1shot eod to maintain it. i know this prob falls into the abuse catagory but my question is if ur not looking to become mr.olympia and jus wanted to be big and followed this approach and then used a shot eod to maintain ,althought ud be using large amounts innitially ,when u then maintain at a shot eod ,wudnt that be better in the long run health wise if u only needed to use that maintanance dose of about 1gram a wk from there on for years, as oppossed to continually upping your dosage only when needed because u wud be using 2 to 3 grams for many years longer than you wud have been on the amount dynaite was taking ? incase im gone off the plot here , to sum it up ---wud taking a large dose for a short time then maintaining on a low dose for a long time be healthier than always upping your dosages when needed because ud always be in the bracket of using a medium amount of gear for years.

----------


## slimshady01

Yeah 4iu of Pharma growth is out of the question for most as its required to take out a second mortgage to get lol.

I personally only will run AAS types such as Test, Var, Deca and EQ. Im to worried about hairloss from the others such as tren and winny etc. I can control my hairloss on test using certain things.

Being that those are the only ones I will run It seems as my bulker will always be test and Deca and my cutter Test and Var. 

Both of those should do the job wouldnt you think Ronnie?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i'm taking 1,5g test with 50mg deca for joints and 0,25mg arimidex eod. I did try some tren , but got bad acne and breathing problems. I took out the tren a couple of weeks ago and started the growth now. I'm bloatet from the test also, but since i started the growth it is like doubled up.* this should not be!*
> 
> it is keifei hgh. A chinese, well established, big lab.* well, i just took someone off that very brand who i am preparing for a show because their hands swelled up something fierce and they bloated up all over with no signs of body fat loss!* i have heard a lot of good things about it and no bad things. I'm getting it from someone who never sold me crap in 10 years. Only good stuff. But of course, you can never be sure. This is why i asked about your experiences with side effects.
> 
> Here are my symptoms:* (the main symptom should be a noticebale decrease in body fat accompanied by an increase in vascularity. Have you seen this???)*-
> acne is getting better.
> - dry skin on fingers is not dry anymore.
> - 6 labs bloat at 5 i.e in a couple of days. Some of it might be, because of increased appetite.
> - feeling tired after injection.
> ...


above

----------


## Tom Bodo

> well, i just took someone off that very brand who i am preparing for a show because their hands swelled up something fierce and they bloated up all over with no signs of body fat loss! 
> (the main symptom should be a noticebale decrease in body fat accompanied by an increase in vascularity. Have you seen this???)-


This does not sound good. The guy you took off that brand, was it Keifei kit with 10 times 10 I.U. in every package with 10 amps of water? Black tops?
Actually I'm not bloated all over. I'm bloated in the face and in the muscles. Shoulders, Arms, Pecs did swell up. I'm shooting the growth for 2 weeks now and abdomen fat has gone from 8 mm to 6 mm (1/4"). But I have decreased carbs to compensate for bloat, so the fat loss might be due to diet. I think some veins are getting more visible than before, but I can not say this for sure.




> first of all, you should be taking gh at night right before you go to bed. And i was going to say your arimidex may be bogus but it sounds more too me like your gh is not 100% pure and may contain some form of an anti-diurectic causing you to swell


In the beginning i took 2,5 IE in the morning and 2,5 after workout. Now I'm shooting before bedtime as you advised earlier.
The arimidex is pharm grade right out of the pharmacy. But the test bloat doesn't bother me, it looks okay. The bloat of the gh, looks like I am sick though. 

You might be right, that the GH might not be 100% pure. Maybe even complete bullshit. Thank you very much for the link. It really made me thinking.
I think, now I have done 2 weeks allready, I will go for 2 more weeks to see how the body will react and if the bloat will level off. If no improvements happen by then I will take it out and go with pharm grade in future and only pharm grade. All other drugs I'm taking are pharm grade as well. I thought I would try the cheap gh, because there is really some money to safe in the long run. But if it aint allright you obviously safe nothing.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, the max tren ive used is 600-700mg if i come down to 450mg this reload (i havent used tren for a couple of months) would this dose be ineffective or would gains/effects still be prominent. or would my body be accustomed to this and stop responding meaning 600-700 would have to be minimum from now on to see gains.

----------


## TestAce

I have decided to run my next cycle like this. Going to read through all of the pages. Thanks for the info man.

----------


## bgvillones

Good day guys! Please help me I want to bulk up fast. Can someone give me a good workout program for bulking up fast. Thanks in advance.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Sorry for the delay in getting everyones questions answered. I have been unable to get on this thread and post because the server has been timed out. The anabolic review board is getting slammed!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> this does not sound good. The guy you took off that brand, was it keifei kit with 10 times 10 i.u. In every package with 10 amps of water? Black tops?* it was actually both a male and female and it was keifei!*actually i'm not bloated all over. I'm bloated in the face and in the muscles. Shoulders, arms, pecs did swell up. I'm shooting the growth for 2 weeks now and abdomen fat has gone from 8 mm to 6 mm (1/4"). But i have decreased carbs to compensate for bloat, so the fat loss might be due to diet.* yes, cutting carbs will do that as well. The pharm grade allows you to eat more carbs and still get cut/vascular. There's no way that cheap keifei can compare to a more expensive pharm grade gh like anasome which cost double price. You get what you pay for most of the time. Buy cheap and you get cheap.*  i think some veins are getting more visible than before, but i can not say this for sure. *with pharm grade people know for certain they are geting more cut, with blue tops people tend to think they are getting more cut but never sure its the gh. Blue tops are pure garbage imo from what i have seen. I am here to be honest and help. I wish it weren't true about the blue tops but it is.* .
> 
> 
> In the beginning i took 2,5 ie in the morning and 2,5 after workout. Now i'm shooting before bedtime as you advised earlier.
> The arimidex is pharm grade right out of the pharmacy. But the test bloat doesn't bother me, it looks okay. The bloat of the gh, looks like i am sick though. *maybe you are getting sick from it. Think about your heart. It's not worth the risk. I would get off that stuff and save up your money for some legit gh. Who knows whats in the stuff you are shooting into your body. I am concerned for you.* you might be right, that the gh might not be 100% pure. Maybe even complete bullshit. Thank you very much for the link. It really made me thinking.* marcus is a straight shooter regardless of what the blue top supporters may claim. Blue tops are a joke if you've ever had real pharm grade gh and that's all marcus is saying in that thread. He's telling the truth!*i think, now i have done 2 weeks allready, i will go for 2 more weeks to see how the body will react and if the bloat will level off. If no improvements happen by then i will take it out and go with pharm grade in future and only pharm grade. All other drugs i'm taking are pharm grade as well. I thought i would try the cheap gh, because there is really some money to safe in the long run. But if it aint allright you obviously safe nothing.* i think you are seeing the light. A lot of people getting taken with the blue tops imo.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron if im jus sitn down watchin tv with my mouth closed im breathing very heavy im told, i dont notice it too much myself but is it linked again to the sleep apnea ? *sleep apnea can cause it but so can tren and water retention from aromatizing steroids. I have also noticed that steroids made by under ground labs who use excessive alcohol content cause allergic reactions in some which severely affects their breathing to the point of causing athsma attacks!* also sometimes when i cough i seem to get a pain inda middle of my back for a second, is there anything to that,*probably just a tight muscle* last thing is lately no matter where i inject myself ders a problem, i used always inject into my ass and when id time off i got time to heal but since im follwing your great methods and never off im getn wot i think is a build up of scare tissue on both sides so im presuming it goes down when u give it a break? *yes give it a break* but everytime i inject into shoulders or tri's i seem to hit something or else im left with massive bruises for a week* inject a 1 inch needle 2 inches directly above the nipples in both pectoral muscle and you will do better. Alswo, you can inject in the lower outer pec regions. I learned this technique from one of my bodybuilding friends whom is a top-notch doctor*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i’m sure that it is some individually dependant, but what do think would be a max bf% to hit while bulking. The point when you are more likely to gain fat than quality muscle.* for males around 15% with 12% being good*what is the max ml per pin you recommend for delts and pecs?*3 mls*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> need your opinion about hgh ronnie...blue tops any good???? *no! Go with pharm grade gh or don't use it at all!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie:
> 
> I'd like to ask you, what about a female doing this system?
> 
> How would it be doing it with primo? For a 30 y/o female [b]with tabs have her take 50 mgs daily during first 8 week reload. First deload take 25 mgs daily. During second 8 week reload she can increase primobolan to 75-100 mgs daily. Finish 20 week cycle with 2 week deload consiting of 25 mgs of primo daily. if injectable primobolan is used inject it once a week and keep dosages the same as is listed for tabs ( 1st reload 50 mgs weekly, 1st deload 25 mgs weekly/2nd reload 75-100 mgs weekly, 2nd deload 25 mgs weekly. [/b] 
> thanks


above

----------


## Big Digger

Hi Ronnie. Thanks for the information, this was a great read. Thanks.

----------


## ridedivefx

> Hi Ronnie, 
> 
> I am on my 2nd reload, 3rd week in of test 750/week, EQ 600/week and proviron 50mg/day.
> 
> Everything was good during the 1st reload but I suddenly have seem to have lost all appetite right now. I though EQ was supposed to increase hunger. Is this normal? What could the reason be?
> 
> This lack of appetite has me eating less, and is affecting energy/strength in gym? Well I have not had a significant increase in strength compared to 1st reload. I am lifting the same if not a marginally more but with better form. Am I loosing muscle?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ron, You may have missed this post among a whole bunch of other questions. When you get a chance would like to hear from you 

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, You may have missed this post among a whole bunch of other questions. When you get a chance would like to hear from you 
> 
> ThankHi Ronnie, 
> 
> I am on my 2nd reload, 3rd week in of test 750/week, EQ 600/week and proviron 50mg/day.
> 
> Everything was good during the 1st reload but I suddenly have seem to have lost all appetite right now. I though EQ was supposed to increase hunger. Is this normal? What could the reason be?
> 
> This lack of appetite has me eating less, and is affecting energy/strength in gym? Well I have not had a significant increase in strength compared to 1st reload. I am lifting the same if not a marginally more but with better form. Am I loosing muscle?* You are not losing muscle if you are maintaining your body weight and/or strength but I can tell you what is going on- It's the Equipoise! Even though it's taunted as increasing the appetite, it can also have the reverse effect of destroying one's appetite. Everytime I tried it I got anxious and could not eat. If you can't eat you can't grow. The same rule applies to Anadrol! Go off the EQ and increase your test to 1.5 grams per week and you should see much better gains.*s


above

----------


## ridedivefx

Thanks Ron, I will drop EQ right away and the remaining 5 weeks of reload would be just 1.5grams Test and Proviron .

Would 1.5g show good results in remaining 5 weeks compared to 750mg/week? and then deload at 500mg/week for 2 weeks. 

Should I increase the reload by 3 more weeks at 1.5g test to make a total 11weeks reload (8 weeks at 1.5g test and 3 weeks of 750mg/week)?

Thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5644281]hi ronnie, the max tren ive used is 600-700mg if i come down to 450mg this reload (i havent used tren for a couple of months) would this dose be ineffective or would gains/effects still be prominent. or would my body be accustomed to this and stop responding meaning 600-700 would have to be minimum from now on to see gains. *TREN IS SO STRONG YOU CAN STILL MAKE GAINS USING LESS GIVEN YOU FOLLOW THE PROPER TRAINING PROGRAM AND DIET.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey Ron, I just read your excerpt on Test Prop vs E, C. Since I'm doing 1.5 grams of sust/700 mg Tren E on reloads and injecting every day anyway, it seems to me that Test Prop/ Tren Ace would be the only smart thing for me to do anyway. Maybe keep some Sust or Cyp around for deloads. I'm just about to order and am rethinking, Sust or prop, Tren E or Ace. One thing is on the Tren I'm experiencing no Tren cough or breathing problems with the E which seems, from what I've read to be more of an ace thing. What do you suggest for me? I'm definitely not scared of the needle...


 What do you think on this one Ron?

----------


## Toad.

Hi Ron, Firstly.... many thanks for putting all this very informative information out there for us! I have been using your slingshot methods for a few months now with great results.
Apologies if this has been asked before... What are your thoughts on priming (7-14day diet) before doing a bulking cycle? If you feel it is good, how do you recommend one does it regarding timing & steroid cycles? Presumably, it’s not a good idea to diet on the 2 week deload (one would lose too much newly gained muscle)?
I’m on a cutting cycle of test & tren at the moment & was wanting to make use of the rebound affect by going straight into a bulking cycle at the end. What are your recommendations on this? Do I still need to do a deload first?
Many Thanks,
Rich

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I think you may have missed my last post 2797
Many thanks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What do you think on this one Ron?


*Since you need to stay hard for the beach go with prop if you can take the post-injection pain..Tren-e is certainly better than ace as far as sides are concerned and running 40 mgs of clenbuterol on workout days only will drastically help open up your bronchial tubes so that you can breath right.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Good day guys! Please help me I want to bulk up fast. Can someone give me a good workout program for bulking up fast. Thanks in advance.


 http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...raining-System

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, Firstly.... many thanks for putting all this very informative information out there for us! I have been using your slingshot methods for a few months now with great results.
> Apologies if this has been asked before... What are your thoughts on priming (7-14day diet) before doing a bulking cycle? If you feel it is good, how do you recommend one does it regarding timing & steroid cycles? *Priming would require going off all steroids, decreasing training volume by around half and increasing cardio and/ or cutting carbs.* Presumably, it’s not a good idea to diet on the 2 week deload (one would lose too much newly gained muscle)?* Correct! The deload is a maintenance phase not a full blown prime but a prime none-the-less.* I’m on a cutting cycle of test & tren at the moment & was wanting to make use of the rebound affect by going straight into a bulking cycle at the end. What are your recommendations on this? Do I still need to do a deload first? *No, just do a full-blown 2 week prime taking out all anabolics and reduce training volume by half then reload/deload/reload/deload.* Many Thanks,
> Rich


above

----------


## The Titan99

> *Since you need to stay hard for the beach go with prop if you can take the post-injection pain..Tren-e is certainly better than ace as far as sides are concerned and running 40 mgs of clenbuterol on workout days only will drastically help open up your bronchial tubes so that you can breath right.*


Got it Ron. I'm gonna go with prop, but I'm not sure what your saying on the Tren , E or Ace? I've heard sides are worse with Ace, but what, if any are the advantages? I guess I'm not doing more than 800 mg for quite a while (your advise) and I get no sides I can't handle from the E so maybe Test P/ Tren E? As always I will do what you advise...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Interesting, I always thought that muscle size and strength were relative and have always used strength as one of the means of measuring my progress. Thanks for clearing that up Ronnie and good question VV.
> I still am still pretty weak when I compare some of my lifts to other people's. Does this mean I will not get much stronger than I am now and will I always be behind others in terms of strength?* It's hard to say but if you start out behind most people in strength and/or muscle size they will always stay ahead of you given they do similar things inside and outside the gym. For example, there are many people out there who have made just as much progress as Ronnie Coleman in terms of adding muscle and gaining strength but he started out so far ahead of them in the beginnning that they will never be able to catch up. If someone has big diamond shaped calves like Dorian Yates, then someone like myself who was born with tiny high calves will never be able to catch him! Make sense? You will only get so strong given your genetic potential, then you have to focus on other avenuse to gain more size. [U]There are 6 ways to increase muscle growth. 1) Gain strength 2) Add more volume/time-under-tension. 3) Add intensity 4) Being consistent with training for many years. 5) Increasing calories 6) Increase anabolics [/U]*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> got it ron. I'm gonna go with prop, but i'm not sure what your saying on the tren, e or ace? I've heard sides are worse with ace, but what, if any are the advantages? I guess i'm not doing more than 800 mg for quite a while (your advise) and i get no sides i can't handle from the e so maybe test p/ tren e? As always i will do what you advise...


*yes, go wth test propionate and tren enanthate*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron I think you missed me again, thanks:Originally Posted by Bulkn 
> Hey Ronnie! 
> I have some bloodwork questions for you:
> I am currently on 750mg sustanon , here are my hormone levels 5/6 weeks in:
> 
> Oestradiol: 142 pmol/L (0-190) I am on 10mg Aromasin ED do you think it will be ok to lower it a little? [B](normal levels post cycle are 10-53 pg/ml) *Yes lower it some.[/B
> ]*Testosterone : >52.0 nmol/L (8.0-27.8) *(normal total test levels post cycle are 241-827 ng/dl)*
> Calc. Free Test:1.702 nmol/L (0.091-0.579) (*normal fee test levels post cycle are 8.7-25.1 pc/ml)*SHBG: 20.4 nmol/L (10.0-70.0)
> 
> Do you think my test levels are a bit low for 750mg? Last time i was on 520mg test C and my testosterone levels were around 30% higher. My blood was tested by a different lab this time so there is either inconsistencies between the two labs or my sustanon is dosed below 250mg/ml. What do you think?* If you are using UG lab steroids then expect blood levels to be inconsistent most of the time. Sometimes their products are over-doses and sometimes they are way under-dosed. There is no regulation of these products so you are at the mercy of the lab guy making them. You really never know what you are getting!* I feel that my strength and gains are just as good if not better with the sustanon so i am confused. *Some people tend to make more stregnth gains off sustanon in comparison to enanthate even though you hold a little less water so that explains that! In addition, people tend to have to take higher dosages of sustanon than test-e or test-c inorder to receive the same libido enhancing effects. I've seen people have to double their dosages. This means if they took 1 gram of test-e in the past they needed 2 grams of sustanon per week to obtain a comparable libido. So, bump up your dosage to 1000 per week!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron, I will drop EQ right away and the remaining 5 weeks of reload would be just 1.5grams Test and Proviron .
> 
> Would 1.5g show good results in remaining 5 weeks compared to 750mg/week? and then deload at 500mg/week for 2 weeks. 
> 
> Should I increase the reload by 3 more weeks at 1.5g test to make a total 11weeks reload (8 weeks at 1.5g test and 3 weeks of 750mg/week)? *Since you are increasing androgens go ahead and increase reload time to a total of 11 weeks!* Thanks again


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

sorry ron ,think u missed my post 2811.

----------


## The Titan99

> *yes, go wth test propionate and tren enanthate*.


 Got it, thanks again!!

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ron, I know you’re all about form with lifts. 
I have a Q’s about wrapping knees when squatting. Do you feel that it is safer? I normally don’t squat very heavy, but lately I have been gaining more strength and have felt like I could go higher. I went up to 405 this week for the first time and did 5 pretty clean reps. I didn’t want to get hurt so I stopped there. I prob won’t go that high in future, but was wondering once you start pushing more weight for that 8-10 reps range would it be safer for knees to wrap them. Not to get more weight, but safety. I have never wrapped before. 
Thanks Ron

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie.... my forearms are lagging...want to stimulate to max...how many sets??? what exercises???thanks bro!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...humulin-R best insulin to use..... because it's fast releasing ..but not too fast????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...lots of questions today bro...do steroids increase the potency of each other???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron as regards the above question posted by delta1111...... Growth hormone is the secret to combating bodyfat while being big, its obviously the best way but is it the only way , can u just use test aswel, e.g , if a person is gaining bodyfat now while bulking and wants less bodyfat, apart from cutn his diet down, wud using more test combat this if more test means more muscle/strength/less fat , then taking more test to utilize all the food hes taking in and wud make him bigger with less bodyfat ? Or wud he end up with huge amounts of water weight from the large doses of test. 
> I bought the dynamite kids book last wk and in one chapter he states he used take at least 6ml a day,3 of test and 3 of liquid dbol and cycle that for 6 wks with one week off taking hgh and repeating until he got the size and strength that he wanted and when he got to where he wanted he used cruise on 1shot eod to maintain it. I know this prob falls into the abuse catagory but my question is if ur not looking to become mr.olympia and jus wanted to be big and followed this approach and then used a shot eod to maintain ,althought ud be using large amounts innitially ,when u then maintain at a shot eod ,wudnt that be better in the long run health wise if u only needed to use that maintanance dose of about 1gram a wk from there on for years, as oppossed to continually upping your dosage only when needed because u wud be using 2 to 3 grams for many years longer than you wud have been on the amount dynaite was taking ? Incase im gone off the plot here , to sum it up ---wud taking a large dose for a short time then maintaining on a low dose for a long time be healthier than always upping your dosages when needed because ud always be in the bracket of using a medium amount of gear for years.


"]*opinions are going to varybecause both ways have thier pros and cons. What some people don't understand is that you cannot reudce the dosage down for very long and expect to keep all that mass/strength! You will start losing when you cut the dosages way back. If you are concerned you could complete one 10 week reload/deload phase using low dosages and a second 10 week reload/deload phase using considerably higher dosages. I know what the pro-bodybuilders are doing and that's staying on high dosages most of the year but thats not healthy IMO. They have to do so in order to maintain that type of mass. Those who can afford to do this use high amounts of gh in the offseason as well. I know of one pro-bodybuilder in whose name i am not going to mention that uses around $60,000 worth of anabolics during a 9 month period. That's a lot of money and hes a genetic freak to boot. It takes both to get that huge. I personally think i could train with him, eat along side of him and take the same amount of anabolics and still not be nearly as big/strong as him overall but i do believe i would pass him fast in arm size because i have better genetics than he in that area. [/*[/color]

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, i know you’re all about form with lifts. 
> I have a q’s about wrapping knees when squatting. Do you feel that it is safer? *absolutely safer! I prefer atp knee wraps (with velcro) and i wrap my knees starting from the outside and going towards the inside to provide the best knee support possible*. I normally don’t squat very heavy, but lately i have been gaining more strength and have felt like i could go higher. I went up to 405 this week for the first time and did 5 pretty clean reps. I didn’t want to get hurt so i stopped there. I prob won’t go that high in future, but was wondering once you start pushing more weight for that 8-10 reps range would it be safer for knees to wrap them. Not to get more weight, but safety. I have never wrapped before. 
> Thanks ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie.... My forearms are lagging...want to stimulate to max...how many sets??? What exercises???thanks bro!!


*the maximum amount i would do for those forearms is 2 sets of hammer curls at the end of your bicep routine. Next,train forearms at the end of that particular training session doing 6 sets of standing behind teh back wrist curls and 6 sets of reverse wrist curls (8-15 reps per set.)*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...humulin-r best insulin to use..... Because it's fast releasing ..but not too fast????


*i personally would not use insulin unless you have a chance of being a top level pro and if i was going to use it i would use humulin-r as you suggested. Be careful!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...lots of questions today bro...do steroids increase the potency of each other???


*i can tell you there tends to be somewhat of a syngergistic effect when you stack various steroids even though they are basically supposed to stimulate the same receptor sites. I think the reason for this is that some steroids cause more strength gains (particulary orals like drol, d-bol, winnie, halo and var. While some binds shbg at a higher rate leaving more free test to create anabolism. Some produce more estrogen, some produce less estrogen, some are more androgenic, some are more anabolic, some reduce cotisol levels more so, while some steroids increase atp levels more. And there is certainly a synergisitc effect when you combine steroids, growth hormone and insulin. In fact, from what i have seen and heard, combining the 3 is far superior for muscle growth than using super high dosages of any single hormone alone. In other words taking 3 grams of test per week is not going to provide you with as many gains as 1.5 gram of test per week, 4 ius of gh daily and 10 ius of insulin daily.*

----------


## Convinced.

Hey Ronnie,

Was planning a 14 week test prop, winnie, var cycle till I came across your post. Now I came up with this:
LOAD
1-8 TestP 125mg eod
2-8 Winstrol 50mg ed
1-8 20mg Nolva eod
1-8 250iu HCG 2x weekly
DELOAD
9-10 40mg Nolva ed
9-10 100mg clomid ed
RELOAD
11-18 TestP 125mg eod
11-18 Anvar 60-80mg ed (figured I'd start with 60 and move up to 80 depending on how I feel, nonetheless have it on hand just in case)
11-12/11-14 Dbol 50 mg ed (wanted a kickstart with the var and to put a little initial size on, and figured I'd decide on how I'm feeling whether to run 2 or 4weeks). I will also be running arimidex 50mg ed with the dbol to prevent some of the bloat
11-18 20mg Nolva eod
11-18 250iu HCG 2x weekly
PCT
19-20 100mg Clomid ED + 20mg Nolva ED
21-22 50mg Clomid ED + 20mg Nolva ED
23-24 20mg Nolva ED
25-26 20mg Nolva EOD

I am nearly finishing my LOAD and would like to tweak the reload a bit...

Now, in hindsight I would have rather ran the var/dbol/testP and then testP/winnie but gear came in at different timing. Also I am debating running the Var for 10 weeks (have read a lot of input on this site about needing to run Var for longer to maximize) and starting it during my deload as a bridge, till still stay in the relm of the 8 week reload. Other options are continue the Var alone at the end of the cycle for 2 weeks before starting PCT. Would you please advise?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...sharing your knowledge is more appreciated... than you likely realize...ive paid good money for on-line trainers...only to be dissapointed..you be free.. and ..amazing!!! thanks a million bro you!!!!

do you ever hit 12 sets per body part??? given your age???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...when should deca ... be cut out... before a show???how many mgs should i run??? i have aching elbows....

----------


## ricky23

ronnie about using gh to stay lean while bulking, if i cant afford that yet any other suggestions? would keeping carb cycling help? 
thanks

----------


## lynxeffect1

Injecting into my chest worked gud cheers ron, i love waiting for your answers because there always top notch! ur the man ron! id love to know how everyone trying to become a pro gets the money for all of it !!! Have u any idea how much it costs an underground lab to produce one bottle of test ? wondering whats the cheapest i cud ever possible get it for. ronnie, diet is the most important piece of the puzzle, but im wondering how on earth the big boys in the wwe now and inda past get there meals in, when u take that there onda road all year round , travellling by car or plane every day, have to hit the gym everyday , practise wrestling, then actually wrestle every night,then on top of it drinking, drugs, etc, how on earth did they eat every few hours and when they did it cudnt have been exactly what they wanted or as clean as theyd like. does large doses give u a helping hand in this manner ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie,
> 
> was planning a 14 week test prop, winnie, var cycle till i came across your post. Now i came up with this:
> Load
> 1-8 testp 125mg eod
> 2-8 winstrol 50mg ed *start winstrol week 1 not week 2*
> 1-8 20mg nolva eod
> 1-8 250iu hcg 2x weekly
> deload
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...sharing your knowledge is more appreciated... Than you likely realize...ive paid good money for on-line trainers...only to be dissapointed..you be free.. And ..amazing!!! Thanks a million bro you!!!! *thank you!*do you ever hit 12 sets per body part??? Given your age??? *yes i do. I tend to mix things up and do periods of more and periods of less during reloads. It's all how my joints feel and my energy levels*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...when should deca ... Be cut out... Before a show???* 4 weeks out is good.* how many mgs should i run???* 1 cc* i have aching elbows*...try starting with cable tricep pressdowns for 12-15 reps per sets to warm up elbow tendons and they do leaning cable overhead rope extension using a hammer grip which forces you to use less weight. Also use elbows wraps*..


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie about using gh to stay lean while bulking, if i cant afford that yet any other suggestions? Would keeping carb cycling help?* yes carb cycling helps! I realize not everyone can afford gh. These pros who take 20-30 ius daily can stay lean while gaining weight.*thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> injecting into my chest worked gud cheers ron, i love waiting for your answers because there always top notch! Ur the man ron! Id love to know how everyone trying to become a pro gets the money for all of it !!! *sponsors, selling steroids, and some just have the money*. Have u any idea how much it costs an underground lab to produce one bottle of test ?* i probably should not say but it's dirt cheap minus their start up cost.*wondering whats the cheapest i cud ever possible get it for. Ronnie, diet is the most important piece of the puzzle, but im wondering how on earth the big boys in the wwe now and inda past get there meals in, when u take that there onda road all year round , travellling by car or plane every day, have to hit the gym everyday , practise wrestling, then actually wrestle every night,then on top of it drinking, drugs, etc, how on earth did they eat every few hours and when they did it cudnt have been exactly what they wanted or as clean as theyd like. Does large doses give u a helping hand in this manner ? *some are drinking liquid egg whites or protein shakes between meals and some eat only a few meals per day but are able to do so and still get big and strong due to their genetics and/or high dosages of drugs. And I have even seen some guys who were all natural (did not use steroids) and eat 3 larger meals per day yet were still big.*


above

----------


## kelevra

_ron if im jus sitn down watchin tv with my mouth closed im breathing very heavy im told, i dont notice it too much myself but is it linked again to the sleep apnea_ ? *sleep apnea can cause it but so can tren and water retention from aromatizing steroids. I have also noticed that steroids made by under ground labs who use excessive alcohol content cause allergic reactions in some which severely affects their breathing to the point of causing athsma attacks!*

I have had this as well, but it has gotten worse over the last couple of weeks. To the point it is keeping me up at night. I get to where i feel claustrophobic (more like an anxiety of suffocation) and it is worse when i lay down or try to sleep. I have never been a claustrophobic person, but over the years as i have gotten bigger with restricted movement and reduced flexibility i do get the hebee's a bit sometimes. At night before bed I often use a nasal spray to open me up and that seems to help. But lucky me, I have caught a little head cold and now it seems twice as bad. The itchy eyes, runny stuffy, sneezey nose. That sort of thing. This combined with the breathing issue already, is driving me crazy. I feel like a basket case as at least half of it i think is mental. Im not on any anxiety meds nor have any issues (other than this developing thing). All other things are in check. I have never been diagnosed with asthma or any other breathing issues. If this is a side to gear, it is not one i am growing to like very quickly. Below is a write up i found somewhere. 
It is to the point i would even stop the cycle. It's driving me that nutts.Thanx Ron
Please advise!!

_heavy androgens (like dbol) can cause airway restriction, which can drastically cut your aerobic output. you also sound like you have the beginnings of sleep apnea- or cessation of breath while you sleep. the tissues in your upper airway swell w/ the added androgens and water retention, causing your airway to narrow (and close at times) during sleep._

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie, 

As advised I will drop my EQ on the 2nd reload and up my test to 1.5g/week for 8 weeks. As said earlier I did 750/week test and 600/week EQ for the 1st 3weeks of 2nd reload. So this will total 11weeks and a grand total 23week blast


The Day my 2nd deload finishes we start Ramadan the very next day (1st Aug - Fasting from sunrise to sunset). During the 2 week wait after my last shot through finish of PCT, I will not be eating like I should be at all coupled with lack of anabolics and not so great genetics I am bound to lose all my work and effort. 

What are my options
1. After the 2nd deload can I take a low dose cruising TEST only for 4 weeks?

2. I would like this time to CUT while maintaining my lean mass I gained during the 23week blast. Can I do this?

3. SHould I use TestE to cruise or Test Prop EOD? Any other compounds I can take during this time to aid in maintaining muscle, and cutting fat and giving harder look

4. If I do cruise through 4 weeks past 2nd deload, should I lift heavy 12 sets or similar to deload 6 sets to failure with lighter weight and higher reps? Remember I will be aiming to cut while maintaining as much as I can 

5. With the cruise my total length would be 27 weeks! I have been taking HCG 500iu/week through out...Is this safe? OR should I not think about cruising past 2nd deload. 

I intend after the 4 week cruise to do a full blown PCT and wait some time before starting another blast. BTW I am 33 years of age

Thanks again

----------


## Convinced.

Thanks for the response Ronnie!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..thanks a million for tricep advice!!! what be your stance on legalization of anabolic steroids ???

----------


## lynxeffect1

40 to 80mg of accutane for 2 to 3 months will permanently wipe out all acne breakouts according to dave palumbo, please say this is true?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> _ron if im jus sitn down watchin tv with my mouth closed im breathing very heavy im told, i dont notice it too much myself but is it linked again to the sleep apnea_ ? *sleep apnea can cause it but so can tren and water retention from aromatizing steroids. I have also noticed that steroids made by under ground labs who use excessive alcohol content cause allergic reactions in some which severely affects their breathing to the point of causing athsma attacks!*
> 
> I have had this as well, but it has gotten worse over the last couple of weeks. To the point it is keeping me up at night. I get to where i feel claustrophobic (more like an anxiety of suffocation) and it is worse when i lay down or try to sleep. I have never been a claustrophobic person, but over the years as i have gotten bigger with restricted movement and reduced flexibility i do get the hebee's a bit sometimes. At night before bed I often use a nasal spray to open me up and that seems to help. But lucky me, I have caught a little head cold and now it seems twice as bad. The itchy eyes, runny stuffy, sneezey nose. That sort of thing. This combined with the breathing issue already, is driving me crazy. I feel like a basket case as at least half of it i think is mental. Im not on any anxiety meds nor have any issues (other than this developing thing). All other things are in check. I have never been diagnosed with asthma or any other breathing issues. If this is a side to gear, it is not one i am growing to like very quickly. Below is a write up i found somewhere. 
> It is to the point i would even stop the cycle. It's driving me that nutts.Thanx Ron
> Please advise!!
> 
> _heavy androgens (like dbol) can cause airway restriction, which can drastically cut your aerobic output. you also sound like you have the beginnings of sleep apnea- or cessation of breath while you sleep. the tissues in your upper airway swell w/ the added androgens and water retention, causing your airway to narrow (and close at times) during sleep._


*Losing weight, especially some water weight will help you. Your best bet is to lower carbs and get your body fat down. When people are lean they do not usually have these same kind of issues unless its asthma or an allergic reaction to the gear. 

Also, if you are taking tren you most certainly need to run clenbuterol to open up those pathways. And from the sounds of everything you just told me you have allergies and some asthma going on. I would run 40 mgs of clen for a few weeks (regardless of what gear you are using) along with dropping some body weight and I'll bet that will take care of it. If not you are allergic to the UG lab gear you have been using. You are either allergic to the high BA content, the oil or compounds itself they are using. My guess is the alcohol. Thats why pharm grade is always best! Please do not panick. Note: This is not that uncommon and it gets worse during the allergy season or when its humid making it more difficult to breathe. I keep an albuterol inhaler with me when training legs and one by my bed (i shouldnt have to explain that one..lol) just in case I get an exercised induced asthma attack. I am now on allergy shots and I no longer have this problem but still keep the albuterol with me in case some feraky ever happened. You'll should probably try allergy shots as well. *

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 40 to 80mg of accutane for 2 to 3 months will permanently wipe out all acne breakouts according to dave palumbo, please say this is true?


 *It's true but please beware that there are class action law suits against this drug (such as causing chrones disease). It's also been linked to making disc weak. It works and you should be okay but I just wanted you to know.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, 
> 
> As advised I will drop my EQ on the 2nd reload and up my test to 1.5g/week for 8 weeks. As said earlier I did 750/week test and 600/week EQ for the 1st 3weeks of 2nd reload. So this will total 11weeks and a grand total 23week blast
> 
> 
> The Day my 2nd deload finishes we start Ramadan the very next day (1st Aug - Fasting from sunrise to sunset). During the 2 week wait after my last shot through finish of PCT, I will not be eating like I should be at all coupled with lack of anabolics and not so great genetics I am bound to lose all my work and effort. *Keep protein high and a reduction in calories is inorder to keep from getting fat. Clenbuterol can be good to take during this time.* What are my options
> 1. After the 2nd deload can I take a low dose cruising TEST only for 4 weeks? *Most defintely. Run 1 cc of test-e once per week.*
> 2. I would like this time to CUT while maintaining my lean mass I gained during the 23week blast. Can I do this?* Yes, but you will need to add clen and or winstrol to cut.*3. SHould I use TestE to cruise or Test Prop EOD?*test-e* Any other compounds I can take during this time to aid in maintaining muscle, and cutting fat and giving harder look.* clen and tren are hard to beat or clen and winnie. Also run 1 cc of test-e.*4. If I do cruise through 4 weeks past 2nd deload, should I lift heavy 12 sets or similar to deload 6 sets to failure with lighter weight and higher reps?* Do 10 -15 reps since you are cutting and yes do the higher volume to burn calories so less, if any, cardio is needed.* Remember I will be aiming to cut while maintaining as much as I can 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..thanks a million for tricep advice!!! what be your stance on legalization of anabolic steroids???


*I defintely think our govermnet should legalize steroids again. Alcohol and cigarettes are legal which makes no sense seeing steroids and marijuana are illegal. In the future, I think anabolics will be legalized again and pott will also be legalized and taxed to death. For the record, I do not smoke tobacco, drink alchohol, or use pott.*

----------


## kelevra

Thanx Ron,
I think I'm going to schedule a visit to the doc to check for allergies. I have never really had probs before, but over time i seem to be developing a sensitivity to the allergy season. At random, i can go outside and get a bad tickle in my throat and hack and cough for a few mins then be fine. Although i never seem to have any workout related breath issue, i think i obviously am having some allergy ones. 

I think my current condition could be described with a little of all that you described. 
1. Im not on tren , but am to high BF%. That would be the start of heavy breathing even at rest. Along with the other things you described. And im working on that now.
2. The allergy issue. Of course i feel better when my nose is open, but even breathing through my mouth seems some restricted. And we know it is that season. 
3. Additionally I have some cold related symptoms (stuffy itchy sneezy) that is magnifying everything at once. 

Even when folks have not been diagnosed with asthma, would it still be good to keep an inhaler around? If you can get the doc to give one.

Thanx Again
Your worth a million,
And dont over use that bedside inhaler.LOL

----------


## The Titan99

Here's a diet question for you Ron. I've been eating pinto beans as a carb source lately but I've realized they also have quite a lot of fat and protein as well. I love eating these beans but I was wondering what you thought in regards to nutrient partitioning? One cup of cooked dried pinto beans breaks down like this: Protein 11g, carbs 34g, Fat 15g for a total of 214 calories. I'm bulking right now. What do you think their value is as far as bulking and cutting?

One more question while I'm at it. What do you think of NPP as opposed to Deca ? I would be running it with Test Prop.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, do you know of any t3 users who develop permanent thyroid problems, reason i ask is because since i stopped t3 ive been feeling a strain in the left side of my throat and suffered a fat rebound, happened so fast. and also normally i lose fat quite easy normally but this time im really struggling to shift some even with carb cycling.
also when dieting how do you differentiate muscle flatness with possible muscle loss apart from strength? whenever i go low cals/carbs i flatten out badly. thanks ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanx ron,
> i think i'm going to schedule a visit to the doc to check for allergies. I have never really had probs before, but over time i seem to be developing a sensitivity to the allergy season. At random, i can go outside and get a bad tickle in my throat and hack and cough for a few mins then be fine. Although i never seem to have any workout related breath issue, i think i obviously am having some allergy ones. 
> 
> I think my current condition could be described with a little of all that you described. 
> 1. Im not on tren , but am to high bf%. That would be the start of heavy breathing even at rest. Along with the other things you described. And im working on that now.
> 2. The allergy issue. Of course i feel better when my nose is open, but even breathing through my mouth seems some restricted. And we know it is that season. 
> 3. Additionally i have some cold related symptoms (stuffy itchy sneezy) that is magnifying everything at once. 
> 
> Even when folks have not been diagnosed with asthma, would it still be good to keep an inhaler around? If you can get the doc to give one. [b]i would hurt since you are having breathing problems. Bring that body fat down by cleaning up your diet and adding in some cardio and it should leave for the most part if not entirely and stay off of milk products as well (mucous forming). Since you are not struggling to breathe during workouts its most likely not asthma. keep in mind that pregnant women have similar issues (laboured breathing due to excessive body fat and water retention)![/b] thanx again
> ...


above

----------


## abbot138

Finally took the time to read this whole thing Ronnie. I am mother fvckin SUBSCRIBED!!! Four weeks in, using for cutting. LOVE THE CARB CYCLING! Sanity and results, pretty rare for cutting. Wanted to run my volume past ya and see what you think. Cycle is very mild and is going to stay very mild 100mg Var ed, 100mg Prop eod, clen up to 160mcg ed.....Volume is as follows: Chest- 12 Biceps- 6 (with and additional 2 sets of hammer curls for Brachioradialis), Forearms- 4, Quads-12, Hams-7, Calves-8, Delts -12 (4 for rears on back day), Triceps- 10, Abs- 8, Back-14, Traps- 6.

----------


## TestAce

Hey Ronnie. I'm going to start slingshot training in the month of July, I just finished finished PCT from a Prop cycle. Here is what I was thinking:

Weeks 1-8:
500mg Test Prop
50mg Dbol (for 4 weeks, thinking about maybe going with Winny instead of Dbol, thoughts on this?)

Weeks 9-10:
250mg Test Prop

Weeks 11-18
750mg Test Prop
90mg Tren (PH, I need to use up the rest of my PH Tren, I respond well to Tren and do not get sides from it)
75mg Proviron 
Dermatherm Target

Weeks 19-20
300mg Test Prop

I will be running HCG at 250iu E4D starting at week 3 for the duration of the cycle (during reloads and deloads). I don't mind the frequent pinning. Scar tissue won't be an issue if I change sites frequently correct?

PCT will be after the second deload and will consist of Torem, Sustain Alpha, Toco-8, EndoAmp Max, and TCF-1.

My overall goal with this cycle is to put on as much lean mass as I can.

How does this look? Thanks!

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
Think you may have missed my question 2797

----------


## bgvillones

Can anyone pls help me to bulk up fast. Give me the exact workout excercises that I should do per day. Pls help me thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## abbot138

> Can anyone pls help me to bulk up fast. Give me the exact workout excercises that I should do per day. Pls help me thanks.


This gets my vote for most obnoxious, retarded, annoying post of the year.

----------


## TestAce

> This gets my vote for most obnoxious, retarded, annoying post of the year.


I was going to say the same, had to do my best to refrain.

----------


## lynxeffect1

im back doin deadlifts ron but now my problem is the lower back pump, never stopped me before but this is extremely intense, i cud only work up to my heaviest for 8 reps and stop, cudnt do 3 more sets cause it feels like the muscles either side of my spine meet at the bottom of my back and are cramping together or soemthing , i can feel my lower back throbbing, i cudnt even bend over to take the plates off, if this continues il never get my deadlift up! how many sets for back ron? i do 5 exercies, at the moment , a lat pulldown and pullups, close grip seated pulley rows and close grip bent over rows using a barbell placed inda corner of the room. 4 working sets for each exercise. male olympic gymnasts that perform on those rings, sum of those guys are absolutley massive, im presuming they too need massive dosages ? seeming as supposedly they can walk into a gym without ever having been der in there life and bench press twice their own body weight easily!

----------


## abbot138

> I was going to say the same, had to do my best to refrain.


Sometimes you just gotta let it fly, lol.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Here's a diet question for you Ron. I've been eating pinto beans as a carb source lately but I've realized they also have quite a lot of fat and protein as well. I love eating these beans but I was wondering what you thought in regards to nutrient partitioning? One cup of cooked dried pinto beans breaks down like this: Protein 11g, carbs 34g, Fat 15g for a total of 214 calories. I'm bulking right now. What do you think their value is as far as bulking and cutting? *Certainly better for bulking than cutting with all those carbs/fats and add some lean meat or egg whites with them for extra protein when bulking. If cutting have them on cheat day only.*One more question while I'm at it. What do you think of NPP as opposed to Deca? I would be running it with Test Prop.


The only differnce is NPP has a shorter active life. You'll probably have the same exact side effects.

----------


## wellyou7

I was just wondering if you followed this method (8 weeks on 2 weeks off) repetitively,

would you end up needing TRT for life?

----------


## TestAce

> I was just wondering if you followed this method (8 weeks on 2 weeks off) repetitively,
> 
> would you end up needing TRT for life?


Come on man, this has been covered 489679345846 times. Read through the thread and you'll find your answer.

----------


## TestAce

> Can anyone pls help me to bulk up fast. Give me the exact workout excercises that I should do per day. Pls help me thanks.


After reading some of your posts it is clear you have no idea what you are doing. The best advice you can get is to get off this section of the forum and do proper research on dieting and training. Then after you have 2-3 years worth of experience in that area should you consider taking steroids .

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im back doin deadlifts ron but now my problem is the lower back pump, never stopped me before but this is extremely intense, i cud only work up to my heaviest for 8 reps and stop, cudnt do 3 more sets cause it feels like the muscles either side of my spine meet at the bottom of my back and are cramping together or soemthing , i can feel my lower back throbbing, i cudnt even bend over to take the plates off, if this continues il never get my deadlift up! How many sets for back ron? *only 2 work sets!*  i do 5 exercies, at the moment , a lat pulldown and pullups, close grip seated pulley rows and close grip bent over rows using a barbell placed inda corner of the room. 4 working sets for each exercise. Male olympic gymnasts that perform on those rings, sum of those guys are absolutley massive, im presuming they too need massive dosages ? *most tend to have small joints and large muscle bellies making them appear larger than they really are*. Seeming as supposedly they can walk into a gym without ever having been der in there life and bench press twice their own body weight easily! *they are lean and have great functional strength*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> finally took the time to read this whole thing ronnie. I am mother fvckin subscribed!!! Four weeks in, using for cutting. Love the carb cycling! Sanity and results, pretty rare for cutting. Wanted to run my volume past ya and see what you think. Cycle is very mild and is going to stay very mild 100mg var ed, 100mg prop eod, clen up to 160mcg ed.....volume is as follows: Chest- 12 biceps- 6 (with and additional 2 sets of hammer curls for brachioradialis), forearms- 4, quads-12, hams-7, calves-8, delts -12 (4 for rears on back day), triceps- 10, abs- 8, back-14, traps- 6.


looks good!

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie,

I know your against AI. I've been really tired last few days and wondering of my estrogen is high.

No signs of gyno but feel tired like a newborn child.

Running test 500 and deca 400

Taking caber .25 on Monday and Thursday.

----------


## Toad.

Thanks for your reply Ron... That clears things up for me on that. I have read somewhere that when dieting & on a cutting cycle that you can get away with using less total steroids (total dosage of all steroids in stack mg/week) than what you would use on a bulking cycle? What are your views on this?

Are there any books that you recommend, both on training & AAS?

Many Thanks, Rich

----------


## kelevra

> *Losing weight, especially some water weight will help you. Your best bet is to lower carbs and get your body fat down. When people are lean they do not usually have these same kind of issues unless its asthma or an allergic reaction to the gear.
> COLOR="red"] Note: This is not that uncommon and it gets worse during the allergy season or when its humid making it more difficult to breathe. I keep an albuterol inhaler with me when training legs and one by my bed (i shouldnt have to explain that one..lol) just in case I get an exercised induced asthma attack. I am now on allergy shots and I no longer have this problem but still keep the albuterol with me in case some feraky ever happened. You'll should probably try allergy shots as well. [/COLOR]*


You were right on as always. Maybe you should have been a doc?? Some of what you said was actually word for word from the doc...
He prescribed some short term prednisone for allergy and Albut.. inhaler. I have cut carbs from about 225 down to 125ish with no dairy right now. Drinking a ton of water. I have dropped a couple of pounds of water over the last 2 days. Between that and the meds, I,m already feeling much better. 
THANX THANX again..

----------


## The Titan99

> This gets my vote for most obnoxious, retarded, annoying post of the year.


 X10!! Douche Bag of the Year award!!! :7up:  Ronnie's the most useful resource in BB. That's what he needs to do is design workouts for lazy butt-plugs from the ground up for free. Ron's much too nice of a guy so I feel insulted and annoyed for him on this one.... No offense meant Ronnie.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I was just wondering if you followed this method (8 weeks on 2 weeks off) repetitively,
> 
> would you end up needing TRT for life?


*Maybe but maybe not. It depends on the individual but I am going to suggest you do a 20 week cycle then a full pct before going back on.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You were right on as always. Maybe you should have been a doc?? *Funny you say that because I almost went to med school. I have heard this from several people including family members. I would have been a doctor if had to do over. Probably a back surgeon or endocrinologist.* Some of what you said was actually word for word from the doc...*That's good to know!* He prescribed some short term prednisone for allergy and Albut.. inhaler. I have cut carbs from about 225 down to 125ish with no dairy right now. Drinking a ton of water. I have dropped a couple of pounds of water over the last 2 days. Between that and the meds, I,m already feeling much better.* Good news!*THANX THANX again..


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> I know your against AI. I've been really tired last few days and wondering of my estrogen is high.
> 
> No signs of gyno but feel tired like a newborn child.
> 
> Running test 500 and deca 400
> 
> Taking caber .25 on Monday and Thursday. *Deca always made me dead tired after a while because it's a blood builder-hence increases hemocrit levels. Sounds like you need to go donate blood.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, do you know of any t3 users who develop permanent thyroid problems, *no, but i have known a few who alerady had thyroid problems before beginning and they never knew it until they came off and went back to having a metabolism like a snail.* reason i ask is because since i stopped t3 ive been feeling a strain in the left side of my throat and suffered a fat rebound, happened so fast. And also normally i lose fat quite easy normally but this time im really struggling to shift some even with carb cycling.* did you use clen with the t-3? Did you taper off the t-3 or stop abruptly? Have you stopped taking clen , gh or lowered the dosages of your steroids?*also when dieting how do you differentiate muscle flatness with possible muscle loss apart from strength?* i judge by how much weight i am losing starting 2 weeks into the diet when water in my body normalizes. Anything over 1 1/2-2 lbsper week and your probably losing muscle*. Whenever i go low cals/carbs i flatten out badly. *Increase salt and fluids. CUTING WAY BACK ON AROMATIZING ANABOLICS OR TOO MUCH CARDIO ALSO CAUSES YOU TO FLATTEN OUT MORE*  thanks ronnie


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie. I'm going to start slingshot training in the month of july, i just finished finished pct from a prop cycle. Here is what i was thinking:
> 
> Weeks 1-8:
> 500mg test prop
> 50mg dbol (for 4 weeks, thinking about maybe going with winny instead of dbol, thoughts on this?)[b] go with d-bol for bulking and winstrol for getting hard for summer. D-bol will hide your definition. And run either for 8 weeks not 4.[/b
> ]weeks 9-10:
> 250mg test prop
> 
> weeks 11-18
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Can anyone pls help me to bulk up fast. Give me the exact workout excercises that I should do per day. Pls help me thanks.


 YOU'VE GOT TO GO READ THROUGH THIS LINK- http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...raining-System

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> interesting, i always thought that muscle size and strength were relative and have always used strength as one of the means of measuring my progress. Thanks for clearing that up ronnie and good question vv.
> I still am still pretty weak when i pare some of my lifts to other people's. Does this mean i will not get much stronger than i am now and will i always be behind others in terms of strength? *delta i already answered this question you must have missed it! Like i stated before if you are considerably weaker than your peers after 3 months of solid training you are fighting against genetics. Meaning you won't catch them on strength given they are doing similar as you. They started out ahead of you in this area and if you and all your peers at the gym add 100 lbs to your bench press in a 2 year period they will still be ahead of you in strength because they started out ahead of you in the race for strength. Don't try and force strength gains or you will tear up your tendons! It's the guys who can lift the most that have the thickest tendons and most durable tendons due to the extra thickness and/or insertions. Focus on muscle stimulation. You are not a powerlifter nor do you have the genetics to be one from what you aer saying.* * for example: My 48 year old wife is stronger than most guys in our gym due to her genetics. She can do 2-45 lb plates on each side on flat bench press in perfect form for 8 repetitions. She does squats with 3-45 lbs plates and 1-25 lb plate on each side of the bar for 8 reps in perfect form. She only weighs 156 lbs right now. You see what i mean? She almost as strong as me on upper body and her lower body is stronger..lol..*


above

----------


## slimshady01

> above



I've just started my 4th week, I doubt hemocrit levels are to high yet?

Brings up a good point though, should I give blood say my 10th week?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie....muscular development magazine article claims..kaie greene... does 15-25 reps per set for quads....20-25 work sets...what says you???

----------


## djdizzy

This is a little off topic so delete if necessary. 

Kroger / Ralphs just changed the nutritional values on the CARBMaster yogurt. Some flavors had 8g protein and some had 12g. Now they all have only 8g. I think the caloric value went down as well. It's 60 now but cant remember what it was before. I called to complain and they said they were actually receiving quite a few comments on the change and would consider changing it back if they kept getting them. So if any of you also enjoy the yogurt if you could make a complaint we might get it changed back!

hxxps://customer.kroger.com/comments/comments.aspx

or

1-800-632-6900 option 1 then option 5

Thanks and now back to your regular scheduled programming....

----------


## TestAce

> above


Why do you recommend dbol and winny at 8 weeks? That seems like a long time to run both.

----------


## TestAce

> This is a little off topic so delete if necessary. 
> 
> Kroger / Ralphs just changed the nutritional values on the CARBMaster yogurt. Some flavors had 8g protein and some had 12g. Now they all have only 8g. I think the caloric value went down as well. It's 60 now but cant remember what it was before. I called to complain and they said they were actually receiving quite a few comments on the change and would consider changing it back if they kept getting them. So if any of you also enjoy the yogurt if you could make a complaint we might get it changed back!
> 
> hxxps://customer.kroger.com/comments/comments.aspx
> 
> or
> 
> 1-800-632-6900 option 1 then option 5
> ...


What the hell is this shit? I think you're in the wrong forum bud.  :Haha:  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## djdizzy

> What the hell is this shit? I think you're in the wrong forum bud.


The reason I put it here it because Ronnie suggested using the yogurt as part of your diet. I use it and there have been other posts about it as well. So I thought the people here that use it might care.

I did say it was a little off topic....

----------


## Toad.

Hi Ron, I think you missed my post (2890)?

----------


## jaws1174

Hey Ronnie...i just recieved your response. Since i cant talk with you on here, please email me IF you get a chance(about my original post). I completely respect the fact that you are a very busy man and im sure its next to impossible to help out EVERYONE. If you do get a chance, my email is [email protected]. It would mean the world to me to get your expert advice, but if you cant i completely understand.I appreciate your time. Thanks again!

----------


## lynxeffect1

sorry ron cud u just refresh me on this again, 2 working sets to failure per exercise...8 to 12max working sets in total per bodypart, but for quads since theres not as many exercises if i was choosing squats and leg press id do 4 working sets each for a total of 8? den 8 working sets for hams and 8 for calves on same day

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron theres a hair in my bottle of tren enth! ? the gear is fine but when i open this bottle wot shall i do? if u were using test enth during reload then deload time came and ud no test enth left cud u use a shot of sust each week during deload?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> I know your against AI. I've been really tired last few days and wondering of my estrogen is high.
> 
> No signs of gyno but feel tired like a newborn child.
> 
> Running test 500 and deca 400
> 
> Taking caber .25 on Monday and Thursday.


*Sounds like progesterone related more than estrogen.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie....muscular development magazine article claims..kaie greene... does 15-25 reps per set for quads....20-25 work sets...what says you???


*Tom Platz did ONLY 2all-out high rep sets of squats to failure and he laid in the floor afterwards almost passed out. That's all he could handle. Current Pro's are not going to give out their training and steroid secrets. Sounds like this was written by a ghost writer and Kai just okayed it for money. No one can do that many work sets sets to failure but he could do it if he only went to failure on a around half that many sets using the others as mere warm ups. But that would be a big waste of time IMO.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron theres a hair in my bottle of tren enth! ? the gear is fine but when i open this bottle wot shall i do? if u were using test enth during reload then deload time came and ud no test enth left cud u use a shot of sust each week during deload?


*Your gear is unsanitary. Don't use it! Yes sustanon can be used for deload.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for your reply Ron... That clears things up for me on that. I have read somewhere that when dieting & on a cutting cycle that you can get away with using less total steroids (total dosage of all steroids in stack mg/week) than what you would use on a bulking cycle? What are your views on this? *I disagree! I think you need even more steroids while preparing for a show than when bulking because steroids and growth hormone reduce muscle catabolism while low carbing. They are used in medicine to prevent muscle wasting and that's what you are trying to accomplish during a cutting cycle.*
> Are there any books that you recommend, both on training & AAS?* I am sorry but I do not know of any I would recommend at this time.* Many Thanks, Rich


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've just started my 4th week, I doubt hemocrit levels are to high yet?
> 
> Brings up a good point though, should I give blood say my 10th week? *I would wait until week 20*.


above

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, any tips on preventing the fat rebound on t3 if it exists? would being at maintenance cals be ok while thyroid is temp shut down?
also ronnie should fat burners be stopped when carb loading say for 2 days? 
if so wouldnt going off t3 be risky with alot of carbs coming in or would it be ok because the body is so glycogen depleted and metabolism is flaring?thanks again ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sorry ron cud u just refresh me on this again, 2 working sets to failure per exercise..*no, its every work sets to failure!.*8 to 12max working sets in total per bodypart,* 6-12 per body part. You may need only 6 for hams but as many as 10-12 for quads.* but for quads since theres not as many exercises if i was choosing squats and leg press id do 4 working sets each for a total of 8? Den 8 working sets for hams and 8 for calves on same day *you could*.


above

----------


## delta1111

> interesting, i always thought that muscle size and strength were relative and have always used strength as one of the means of measuring my progress. Thanks for clearing that up ronnie and good question vv.
> I still am still pretty weak when i pare some of my lifts to other people's. Does this mean i will not get much stronger than i am now and will i always be behind others in terms of strength? *delta i already answered this question you must have missed it! Like i stated before if you are considerably weaker than your peers after 3 months of solid training you are fighting against genetics. Meaning you won't catch them on strength given they are doing similar as you. They started out ahead of you in this area and if you and all your peers at the gym add 100 lbs to your bench press in a 2 year period they will still be ahead of you in strength because they started out ahead of you in the race for strength. Don't try and force strength gains or you will tear up your tendons! It's the guys who can lift the most that have the thickest tendons and most durable tendons due to the extra thickness and/or insertions. Focus on muscle stimulation. You are not a powerlifter nor do you have the genetics to be one from what you aer saying. for example: My 48 year old wife is stronger than most guys in our gym due to her genetics. She can do 2-45 lb plates on each side on flat bench press in perfect form for 8 repetitions. She does squats with 3-45 lbs plates and 1-25 lb plate on each side of the bar for 8 reps in perfect form. She only weighs 156 lbs right now. You see what i mean? She almost as strong as me on upper body and her lower body is stronger..lol..*


*
*

Many thanks for the reply Ronnie, sorry I missed your earlier reply.
I understand your logic that I will always be behind someone else in strength, who continues to train for as long as I do and is currently stronger than me. I am now 41 years old and have been training for about 4 years now. My bench is similar to your wife's (sounds very strong btw) 2 plates on each side for 8-10 reps then I drop the weight on further sets. I would like to get to 3 plates, but have been stuck where I am now for ages. Does it seem feasible for someone of my age and experience to get any stronger than I am now? or should I just stay where i'm at?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, any tips on preventing the fat rebound on t3 if it exists? Would being at maintenance cals be ok while thyroid is temp shut down? *anytime you go off a cycle you reduce calories some and the same goes for going off t-3 unless you want to add weight or your thyroid remains in an hyperactive state for a couple of months down the road. When this happens you can have an irregular heart beat which is not welcome* *i would run clenbuterol*also ronnie should fat burners be stopped when carb loading say for 2 days?* what fat burners are you taking?*if so wouldnt going off t3 be risky with alot of carbs coming in or would it be ok because the body is so glycogen depleted and metabolism is flaring?*you need to gradually introduce carbs after coming off t-3 or your ankles will probably swell up along with your stomach* thanks again ronnie


above

----------


## morado02

Hi Ronnie:

I read your post about carbs cycling, and you said that for a guy 150gr of carbs on low days are good enough, but what a about on a girl? that usually eats a diet based on 1350-1500cal?

Thanks

----------


## The Titan99

> Thanks for your reply Ron... That clears things up for me on that. I have read somewhere that when dieting & on a cutting cycle that you can get away with using less total steroids (total dosage of all steroids in stack mg/week) than what you would use on a bulking cycle? What are your views on this?
> 
> Are there any books that you recommend, both on training & AAS?
> 
> Many Thanks, Rich


Hey Ron, my next reload will be a long, slow cut through October. I'm doing 1.5 g of sust/700 mg Tren E/60 mg Var/100 mg Proviron ed right now through June 20th and eating like crazy, reducing cardio and getting slightly fatter. I was going to switch to Test prop for the cut, stick with the Tren E, do ? mg Var for the last 10 weeks and the 100? mg Proviron. What dosage do you recommend on the prop/Tren E? Thanks buddy!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Why do you recommend dbol and winny at 8 weeks? That seems like a long time to run both*.If you go back and re-read my post you'll see that I said to not to use the d-bol and run the winstrol with the test/tren.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie:
> 
> I read your post about carbs cycling, and you said that for a guy 150gr of carbs on low days are good enough, but what a about on a girl?* that usually eats a diet based on 1350-1500cal? A female needs to take carbs down to 100 per day on 5 low carb days per week. One day per week do a moderate carb up of 150 and then on saturday do a big carb up!*Thanks


above

----------


## darkcrayz

> *Your gear is unsanitary. Don't use it! Yes sustanon can be used for deload.*


just curious. what if he got a whatman filter and filtered it himself, could he use it then?

----------


## kml999

Ron,
this probably a repated question, but with different details (was directed by a good fellow member on here), but here goes...i suffered from shortness of breath, stuffy nose, burning lungs and the claustrophobic fear when i was on 500mg/wk of HG test e with a 0.5mg EOD UGL adex. had to drop the cycle during my 10th wk, cause i thought it was becoming worse and turned into panic attacks i think. i started snoring at wk5 and always wake at night gasping for air cause my nose decided to clog on me. made a mistake and started pct after 1wk instead of 2wks (hence the half life of test e) and did nolva 40/20/20/20, clomid 100/50/50/50. did BW work 1.5 months after pct and results came with low test,low lh/fsh,high estro. currently in the begining of 3rd wk of my repeatitive pct cause the last pct wasnt successful. my 2nd pct consists of nolva 20/20/20/20, clomid 50/50/50/50 and started one day dose of 1.25mg letro and 10mg aromasin EOD. i did the letro cause my e2 was extremly high off cycle (+100)and decided to knock that value down and then go aromasin till end of pct. my plan was to run nolva/clomid/aromasin in this 2nd pct, but i had to do this instead, cause i didnt have aromasin in the begining:

days 1-15: 20 nolva, 50 clomid
days 16: 20 nolva, 50 clomid, 1.25mg letro, 25mg aromasin
days 17 and onwards: 20 nolva, 50 clomid, 10mg aromasin EOD

my question was the shortness of breath was caused from high e2? or maybe the high e2 was because i started pct early and the shortness of breath was from something else? my food was clean. 5-6 solid meals and 2 protein shakes. low salt, low sugar, low fat...etc

as an extra note: my shortness of breath issue went away once i got off the cycle, BUT now i have a stuffy nose and need to use nasal spray to breath freely. went to the ENT doctor and told me i have enlarged turbinate tissue when i did a sinus x-ray....what? how did this happen? i never suffered from sinus issues during puberty or even in the past...now am on allergy pills, tonsil antiboitic, nasal congestion pills and it doesnt seem to do anything (alomost done with the meds).incase you are wondering about my age am 28 (going to be 29 in a month) and that was my 1st cycle. and my BF is 12-14%. went really lean during cycle and started to see my lower abs more like the top. no bloating or anything during cycle. if nasal spray make me breath 100% does that mean am still going through some kind of an allergy even after cycle? am trying to understand if its an allergy reaction or its true my tyrbinates tissue grew from gear or from high estro? when they close completly i use the spray and they open fully. when they open fully i feel no restriction at all and feel what the ENT doc said is not true.

----------


## kelevra

Ronnie
I seen a page back where it looked like you gave about 2 weeks for water to stabilize before you worried to much about muscle loss while cutting? I don't have my exact Macros figured again yet, but i ridded my diet of dairy as well. (At least mon -fri). Replacing a lot of the skim milk with egg whites. I dropped close to 5 or 6 pounds this first 6-7 days. And have not added any cardio yet. Should i give it another week. Macros are roughly 150 carbs, 500 pro, and 125 fats. I was going to use Saturday as a moderate carb day and Sunday as a carb load day. 
what do ya think

thanx Ronnie

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, whay do you think of simple carbs pwo when dieting? read a study that shows whey itself can cause insulin activity so even when gaining would the pwo simple carbs be necessary? im just having 60g whey then an hour later a complex carb meal with protein. thanks ronnie 
ive also attatched a couple of pics thought id update you of my progress this year, probably dont remember but i tore my pec tendon in november (got surgery in a few months) and that messed me up quite a bit but hopefully getting into decent shape. age 22 and been using s-t-s just under a year seriously

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=darkcrayz;5652551]just curious. what if he got a whatman filter and filtered it himself, could he use it then? *Yes, but just the thought of it is not pleasant..[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> this probably a repated question, but with different details (was directed by a good fellow member on here), but here goes...i suffered from shortness of breath, stuffy nose, burning lungs and the claustrophobic fear when i was on 500mg/wk of HG test e with a 0.5mg EOD UGL adex. had to drop the cycle during my 10th wk, cause i thought it was becoming worse and turned into panic attacks i think. i started snoring at wk5 and always wake at night gasping for air cause my nose decided to clog on me. made a mistake and started pct after 1wk instead of 2wks (hence the half life of test e) and did nolva 40/20/20/20, clomid 100/50/50/50. did BW work 1.5 months after pct and results came with low test,low lh/fsh,high estro. currently in the begining of 3rd wk of my repeatitive pct cause the last pct wasnt successful. my 2nd pct consists of nolva 20/20/20/20, clomid 50/50/50/50 and started one day dose of 1.25mg letro and 10mg aromasin EOD. i did the letro cause my e2 was extremly high off cycle (+100)and decided to knock that value down and then go aromasin till end of pct. my plan was to run nolva/clomid/aromasin in this 2nd pct, but i had to do this instead, cause i didnt have aromasin in the begining:
> 
> days 1-15: 20 nolva, 50 clomid
> days 16: 20 nolva, 50 clomid, 1.25mg letro, 25mg aromasin
> days 17 and onwards: 20 nolva, 50 clomid, 10mg aromasin EOD
> 
> my question was the shortness of breath was caused from high e2? *It's possible but not likely. The fact your lungs were burning tells me it was something other than estrogen. You had an allergic reaction to the gear or adex. Probably the oil they used or the alcohol. I've seen this many times with UG lab stuff!* or maybe the high e2 was because i started pct early and the shortness of breath was from something else? my food was clean. 5-6 solid meals and 2 protein shakes. low salt, low sugar, low fat...etc
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, whay do you think of simple carbs pwo when dieting? *don't use them!* read a study that shows whey itself can cause insulin activity so even when gaining would the pwo simple carbs be necessary? *they are not neccesary if you took in enough carbs pre-workout but i like to have a banana and drink some liquid egg whites post workout to replenish electrolytes and glycogen levels*. Im just having 60g whey then an hour later a complex carb meal with protein. Thanks ronnie 
> ive also attatched a couple of pics thought id update you of my progress this year, probably dont remember but i tore my pec tendon in november (got surgery in a few months) and that messed me up quite a bit but hopefully getting into decent shape. Age 22 and been using s-t-s just under a year seriously


your look much thicker in those pics. Keep up the good work and stay off the flat bench press!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie
> i seen a page back where it looked like you gave about 2 weeks for water to stabilize before you worried to much about muscle loss while cutting? I don't have my exact macros figured again yet, but i ridded my diet of dairy as well. (at least mon -fri). Replacing a lot of the skim milk with egg whites. I dropped close to 5 or 6 pounds this first 6-7 days. And have not added any cardio yet. Should i give it another week. *you are losing mostly water weight. I would continue dieting down for at least 6 weeks to help your body fat levels drop .you may not even need cardio! And substituting egg whites for milk is a very smart move on your behalf*! Macros are roughly 150 carbs, 500 pro, and 125 fats. I was going to use saturday as a moderate carb day and sunday as a carb load day. * if carb load is on sunday have moderate carb load on wed*what do ya think
> 
> thanx ronnie


above

----------


## JTrain999

Hi Ronnie, amazing post.

I am just about to start AAS and I am very glad I read that. I've pretty much been priming for the last two years since I last cycled and I am ready to go!

After reading your post I've decided I will be doing 2 blasts in a row for now and then I will decide once I get there what to do. I have a few questions and I am hoping to pick your brain.

First, how long breaks do you recommend between sets? (First exercise, second, third if there is a difference)

I have pretty much been doing 12 sets per body part for a while now, and I am usually lifting for 60-75min. Then I do 15min on the treadmill @ incline 5.5 @ 3.8-4.1 mph walk. I am 6' 185 currently at 13.6% body fat and I still don't see my abs as I would like, unfortunately going into the AAS cycle. I want to add a lot of muscle, but grow it lean, with as little fat as possible. (I have a very good diet)

Should I continue with the 15 min on the treadmill after lifting weights during AAS? Will this help me grow lean? And what do you recommend on non lifting days? 45min-60min of cardio or rest?

Next I have some questions regarding the AAS I will be doing.

I will be doing D-bol/Cypionate /TrenA

What do you think is a solid amount of cyp and tren A for each 8 weeks?

I will be starting with 50mg of D-bol for the first 2 weeks and then probably increase to 75mg for a week then 100mg for a week. Thoughts? Suggestions? Thats all I have really decided on so far running it with the cyp at the same time (not sure how much yet). And I am not sure when to start the tren. While on D-bol? Once I get off d-bol? 

And finally, for the deload phase, I will just stop all AAS activity for these two weeks and switch to the low volume training for my workouts. And it is as simple as that? Or do you have any other suggestions given my AAS choice? Then reload again.

Thanks for your time man!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> hi ronnie, whay do you think of simple carbs pwo when dieting? read a study that shows whey itself can cause insulin activity so even when gaining would the pwo simple carbs be necessary? im just having 60g whey then an hour later a complex carb meal with protein. thanks ronnie 
> ive also attatched a couple of pics thought id update you of my progress this year, probably dont remember but i tore my pec tendon in november (got surgery in a few months) and that messed me up quite a bit but hopefully getting into decent shape. age 22 and been using s-t-s just under a year seriously


 bro...that back.... is freaking insane!!!!! s-t-s rocks

----------


## ricky23

> bro...that back.... is freaking insane!!!!! s-t-s rocks


thanks mate, could be alot better though. i was carb depleted at the time and hadnt trained for a week. yeah s-t-s is the most logical system ive seen training, diet and aas wise.

----------


## kml999

> that should tell you something...you got a hold of some bad UG lab stuff


can i add that the gear used was HG test e amps and it contained Arachis Oil (which is peanuts extracted oil)

----------


## yaston2003

Hey ron. I was wanted to know what your thoughts were on IGF-1LR3. I have read many opinions on this stuff; spot injections, recommend dosage, morning and evening injection, etc. I have yet to used it and just wanted your opinion on it. From what I have read, a recommend dosage of 20-30mcg, 10-15 minutes after training is ideal, and spot injection will enhance its effects, but again their are also people that say 50-60mcg is more ideal and spot injection has little to no effects but just swelling from the injection.

btw, its been close to a month now since I took you advice and lay off from all exercises that were aggravating my right shoulder. I'm about 85% now in my right shoulder, another week or two it should be 100%. I will let you know when that happens, so you can advise on certain exercises that wont put me back on the shelf. thanks again ron for all you help and professional advice. Very lucky to have you here with all your knowledge and your willingness to help.

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie I'm doing test enth500 mg and deca 400 a week for the first 8 weeks.

You told me to go 750 test and stat at 400 deca.

Could I not go 600 deca on the last 8 weeks?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, amazing post.
> 
> I am just about to start AAS and I am very glad I read that. I've pretty much been priming for the last two years since I last cycled and I am ready to go!
> 
> After reading your post I've decided I will be doing 2 blasts in a row for now and then I will decide once I get there what to do. I have a few questions and I am hoping to pick your brain.
> 
> First, how long breaks do you recommend between sets? (First exercise, second, third if there is a difference)*About 90 second with smaller muscle groups like arms, around 2 minutes with chest/delts/back and around 3-4 minutes with quads when doing compound exercises. No difference in rest periods between each set per muscle group.*I have pretty much been doing 12 sets per body part for a while now, and I am usually lifting for 60-75min. Then I do 15min on the treadmill @ incline 5.5 @ 3.8-4.1 mph walk. I am 6' 185 currently at 13.6% body fat and I still don't see my abs as I would like, unfortunately going into the AAS cycle. I want to add a lot of muscle, but grow it lean, with as little fat as possible. (I have a very good diet)
> 
> Should I continue with the 15 min on the treadmill after lifting weights during AAS? 3* times per week*.* Will this help me grow lean? no its the diet that causes that and the drugs. Cardio is not magic and can cause over-training*  And what do you recommend on non lifting days? *REST!* 45min-60min of cardio or rest?
> ...


above

----------


## bgvillones

Sir Ronnie I just injected 250mg of testoviron depot test enanthate last 24hrs ago srtill I dont feel anything different do you know Why sir Ronnie? Thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## yannyboy

Ronnie, if you are reloading using long esters, could you get away with taking no AAS's during the deload?

----------


## ricky23

hey ronnie, do you think that 2g of test would be the point of diminishing returns for most, highest i done is 1.5 but noticed only increased sides so now i stick with 1.2 but with tren the higher i go the more strength and quality gains i see, been up to 750mg and apart from the sweating i can handle the sides very well but not sure if its wise going any higher and not sure if its needed (maybe 750 is too high!) 
do you think years of consistent aas reloading-deloading (with primes and 4-6 weeks deloading every 6 months) is where max genetic potential is reached or would you have maxed out say after a year or two.
thanks ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> can i add that the gear used was HG test e amps and it contained Arachis Oil (which is peanuts extracted oil)


* Not exactly sure what HG test means!?*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron. I was wanted to know what your thoughts were on igf-1lr3. I have read many opinions on this stuff; spot injections, recommend dosage, morning and evening injection, etc. I have yet to used it and just wanted your opinion on it. From what i have read, a recommend dosage of 20-30mcg, 10-15 minutes after training is ideal, and spot injection will enhance its effects, but again their are also people that say 50-60mcg is more ideal and spot injection has little to no effects but just swelling from the injection.* i would play it safe and go somewhere in the middle 40mcgs and injecting post workout with carbs/protein is good due to the possibilities of the IGF causing blood sugar issues and the body is in a very receptive state. You cannot enhance specific muscle groups with spot injections only synthol does this by stretching out the fascia. As long as you have some carbs around injection time it could be used anytime of the day.* 
> btw, its been close to a month now since i took you advice and lay off from all exercises that were aggravating my right shoulder. I'm about 85% now in my right shoulder, another week or two it should be 100%. *great!* i will let you know when that happens, so you can advise on certain exercises that wont put me back on the shelf. Thanks again ron for all you help and professional advice. *okay* very lucky to have you here with all your knowledge and your willingness to help.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I'm doing test enth500 mg and deca 400 a week for the first 8 weeks.
> 
> You told me to go 750 test and stat at 400 deca.
> 
> Could I not go 600 deca on the last 8 weeks? *Yes you could given you dont lose your libido! In genral anything over 400 mgs of deca puts a real damper on sexual function.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sir Ronnie I just injected 250mg of testoviron depot test enanthate last 24hrs ago srtill I dont feel anything different do you know Why sir Ronnie? Thanks.


*It takes about 3 weeks to start feeling anything!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, if you are reloading using long esters, could you get away with taking no AAS's during the deload? *You could if it were test-cypionate due to having an active life of 2 weeks but I still like to keep 1 cc of test in there per week to keep endocrine system more stable so you don't crash too hard..*


above

----------


## holycow

Ronnie, what is your opinion on using proviron on a test-only cycle, or maybe test/eq or test/deca ? I would basically use it as an AI, instead of aromasin . I usually need an AI to control estrogren because i've gotten sensitive nips in the past. Do you think I could get away with 50mg ED of proviron on a cycle of something like 800mg of test-sust PW? It's also suppose to increase the effectiveness of the test by increasing it's circulation in the body or something?

----------


## bgvillones

I mean I dont feel anything like being strong that's what I mean sir not the changes in my body. Is there a possible that the one that I bought is fake?

----------


## bgvillones

> *It takes about 3 weeks to start feeling anything!*


I mean I dont feel anything like being strong that's what I mean sir not the changes in my body. Is there a possible that the one that I bought is fake?

----------


## kml999

> * Not exactly sure what HG test means!?*


HG is Human Grade and am not sure if its allergy cause the gear is legit (Its not an UGL, each amp came in equal level and packed in blisters). dont think that its bunk or UGL.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, do you think that 2g of test would be the point of diminishing returns for most, [B]It appears to be the case for many when using test-e or test-c but if you run sustanon or combine sustanon with test-e and/or test-e it's more like 3-4 grams per week to reach point of diminishing returns![/B] highest i done is 1.5 but noticed only increased sides so now i stick with 1.2 but with tren the higher i go the more strength and quality gains i see, been up to 750mg and apart from the sweating i can handle the sides very well but not sure if its wise going any higher and not sure if its needed (maybe 750 is too high!)* I know some pros go as high as 2 grams of tren per week but if you are an advanced user I would say 1 gram per week of tren is the max you'd ever want to use unless you are a pro. As with all steroids, it has a lot to do with side effects and how much you get from going higher.Quite often its better to add in a third steroid to increase total dosages than increase test or tren. I see no point in going too high unless you are competing at a top level because of health reasons. I think moderation is best for the masses who do not have the genetics to make it to the top .* do you think years of consistent aas reloading-deloading (with primes and 4-6 weeks deloading every 6 months) is where max genetic potential is reached or would you have maxed out say after a year or two. *It takes a lot more than 2 years to max out your genetics.*thanks ronnie


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> HG is Human Grade and am not sure if its allergy cause the gear is legit (Its not an UGL, each amp came in equal level and packed in blisters). dont think that its bunk or UGL.


*I think you meant to say pharm grade!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=bgvillones;5654790]I mean I dont feel anything like being strong that's what I mean sir not the changes in my body. Is there a possible that the one that I bought is fake? *Anything is possible but give it 4 weeks and then see if you get stronger. Also you'll need to use more than 250 mgs per week to notice a difference![/*QUOTE]

----------


## bgvillones

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5655142]


> I mean I dont feel anything like being strong that's what I mean sir not the changes in my body. Is there a possible that the one that I bought is fake? *Anything is possible but give it 4 weeks and then see if you get stronger. Also you'll need to use more than 250 mgs per week to notice a difference![/*QUOTE]


So sir Ronnie is it ok to not go to gym until 4 weeks so I am stronger?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=bgvillones;5655164][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5655142]

So sir Ronnie is it ok to not go to gym until 4 weeks so I am stronger?[/QUOTE*]No! You must train very hard until it kicks in!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, do you think that 2g of test would be the point of diminishing returns for most, [B][COLOR="red*"]It appears to be the case for many when using test-e or test-c but if you run sustanon or combine sustanon with test-e and/or test-e it's more like 3-4 grams per week to reach point of diminishing returns!*[/[/COLOR]B] highest i done is 1.5 but noticed only increased sides so now i stick with 1.2 but with tren the higher i go the more strength and quality gains i see, been up to 750mg and apart from the sweating i can handle the sides very well but not sure if its wise going any higher and not sure if its needed (maybe 750 is too high!)* I know some pros go as high as 2 grams of tren per week but if you are an advanced user I would say 1 gram per week of tren is the max you'd ever want to use unless you are a pro. As with all steroids, it has a lot to do with side effects and how much you get from going higher.Quite often its better to add in a third steroid to increase total dosages than increase test or tren. I see no point in going too high unless you are competing at a top level because of health reasons. I think moderation is best for the masses who do not have the genetics to make it to the top .* do you think years of consistent aas reloading-deloading (with primes and 4-6 weeks deloading every 6 months) is where max genetic potential is reached or would you have maxed out say after a year or two. *It takes a lot more than 2 years to max out your genetics.*thanks ronnie


above

----------


## The Titan99

I think you might have missed my question #2920.

I was also wondering since I'm switching to Prop from Sustanon , how do you equate dosage? With Sustanon, if I do 250 mg every day it's 1750 mg per week. If you do 200 mg ed is that the same as 1400 mg a week? This sounds like a dumb question to me but I'm just having trouble getting my mind around it.

----------


## JTrain999

Hi Ronnie, thanks for the response.
I have a question about the 12 sets per body part. For back, are you splitting it into two parts, thickness and width and saying 12 sets per part for the week? Or total 12 sets total for the entire back for the week?
Also, for a first time user of STS, would you recommend sticking to training each muscle once per week? I was thinking of going with twice per week on a 3 days on 1 day off and was wondering if there is any reason why I shouldn't.
During my blast, as an ectomorph on AAS, can I stick to 3P/C and 3P/F meals only and gradually increase caloric intake and protein and still avoid fat gain? Or would you recommend looking at carb cycling?
Here is my potential w/o plan for my Reload
Please criticize 

Day1 - Chest/Back/Traps I
1) Decline BB Chest Press - x5
2) Flat DB Flies - x2
3) Deadlifts - x4
4) Hammer Strength Pull Down (lats)- x4
5) Seated DB Shrugs - x5

Day 2 - Shoulders/Tri/Bi I
1) Sitdown BB Shoulder Press - x5
2) Dips for triceps - x4
3) Incline DB Curls - x3
4) Preacher Curls - x3

Day 3 - Legs/Abs I
1) Squats - x4
2) Straight Legged Deads - x4
3) Lying Leg Curl - x4
4) Standing Calf Raises - x4
5) Weighted Ab Crunches - x5

Day 4 - Rest

Day 5 - Chest/Back/Traps II
1) Incline DB Chest - x5
2) Incline DB Rows - x4
3) Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs - x4
4) Hammer Strength Row - x4
5) In front BB Shrug - x5

Day 6 - Shoulder/Tri/Bi II
1) Arnold DB Presses - x4
2) Reverse Flies on Incline Bench - x3
3) Incline EZ curl Extensions - x3
4) Tri Pull Down - x3
5) BB Curls - x4

Day 7 - Legs/Abs II
1) BB Lunges - x4
2) Sitting leg extensions - x4
3) Seated leg curls - x4
4) Sitting calf raises - x4
5) Decline bench reverse crunches - x5

Day 8 - Rest
Also, I was wondering if you have a sample menu for a reload handy? I noticed that part of your post was under construction!
So much great information thanks Ronnie!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

is it true that...tren causes muscle breakdown???

----------


## dirtysouth

HEy Ronnie, I wanted your thoughts on my proposed slingshot cycle. I want to bulk the first reload then lean bulk second reload ( so total of a 20 week cycle with full blown pct at the end hcg /clomid/nolva.

Ok here it is

First Reload
Weeks 1-8 sus250 750mgs a week
weeks 1-8 deca 500mgs a week 
weeks 1-8 Dbol 50mgs a day
First Deload
Weeks 9-10 sus 250, 250mgs a week

Second Reload
weeks 11-18 sus 250 750mgs a week
weeks 11-18 tren A 100mgs EOD
Second Deload
Weeks 19-20 sus 250 250mgs a week

PCT 18 days after last sus injection.
HCG 2500mgs EOD for first two weeks, 50mgs clomid twice a day for 4 weeks, Nolva 20mgs a day for 4 weeks.

Do you have any suggestions on dosage on second reload with test or keep the same. Any thoughts or does this look pretty good. Would love your advice.

Thanks for everything Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5655339]I think you might have missed my question #2920.

I was also wondering since I'm switching to Prop from Sustanon , how do you equate dosage? With Sustanon, if I do 250 mg every day it's 1750 mg per week. If you do 200 mg ed is that the same as 1400 mg a week? This sounds like a dumb question to me but I'm just having trouble getting my mind around it.* I'm not sure of the exact dosage right off the top of my head but you are in the ball park. I would run 1200 mgs of prop per week.[/*QUOTE] above

----------


## kml999

Ron,
Am on my 24th day of PCT (20 nolva/50 clomid/12.5mg EOD aromasin ) and found out from the ENT i need to do a sinus surgery this coming week. should i drop the pct before surgery by a day or its still fine to take it?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> Am on my 24th day of PCT (20 nolva/50 clomid/12.5mg EOD aromasin) and found out from the ENT i need to do a sinus surgery this coming week. should i drop the pct before surgery by a day or its still fine to take it?


*Drop it to be on the safe side!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Everyone I am very busy prepping people for shows so please bare with me!

----------


## slimshady01

Hey Ronnie.,

Im currently on week 5 of deca test and im running HCG every mon and thursday at 250iu. "500 a week"

I got the 5000iu kits that i make that would last 10 weeks at that dose.

My question is i hear this stuff is only good for 30-40 days. Will i be ok or do i need to dump what i got after 40 days and make fresh?

I used Bacteriostatic water to mix.
"

----------


## Tay-boe

Can you change compounds like.... Running test and tren for 8 weeks then 2 week deload of just test and then run test and decca. And would I have to run more test on the second reload?

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ronnie
a few pages back you recomended 40MGS of clen for breathing issues. Is that right or did you mean 40mcgs? I've never used clen so just getting the clear. And when is it best used? 
thnx

----------


## Lecent83

Test E: 8wk 500mg/wk

Front load first shot at 3.75 ml (937.5mg)

frontload first week (double each injection that week to 2 ml rather than 1ml)

or

Run Dbol for the first 4 weeks?

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie, 

Background: I was planning to bulk throughout 20 week blast. Currently on 2nd reload 4th week of 1.5g of test E/week and 50mg of proviron /week. Dropped EQ after 1st reload. 

I seem to have packed a lot of fat, strength and weight is definitely up. Was initially planning to cut in August (Fasting month) while cruising at 250mg test for 4 weeks. But I seem to be panicking with my current state. My arms chest and shoulders are lean but my abs have vanished, Just the top 2 and hint of 3/4 visible, 5/6 are gone totally with IMO considerable fat that I can pinch. 

Should I stop to panic and continue to bulk till end of deload (End of July) and start of Fasting month to cut?

Can i start to cut now till the end of fasting month (End of August) - this wud be total of 12 weeks of cut with last 4 weeks of fasting month ?

I wud use clen during cut and morning aerobics with evening weight lifting

Thanks as always

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, thanks for the response.
> I have a question about the 12 sets per body part. For back, are you splitting it into two parts, thickness and width and saying 12 sets per part for the week? *The back is different than other muscle groups due to overlapping between rows/pulldowns which do work both back width and thickness to some degree. Around 14 sets total for the week is good for lats but you could do more sets but I find it uneccesary* Or total 12 sets total for the entire back for the week*? you can do more but i would do much more!*Also, for a first time user of STS, would you recommend sticking to training each muscle once per week? *YES!*  I was thinking of going with twice per week on a 3 days on 1 day off and was wondering if there is any reason why I shouldn't. *I would do 3 days on 2 days off at the most. Your plan looks like over-training too me!* During my blast, as an ectomorph on AAS, can I stick to 3P/C and 3P/F meals only and gradually increase caloric intake and protein and still avoid fat gain?*EVERYONE GAINS FAT AT A DIFFERENT RATE SO ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO SAY BUT IF YOU ARE ECTO YOU'LL NEED TO MIX CARBS AND FATS IN AT LEAST 3 MEALS PER DAY TO GAIN WEIGHT. GENETICS HAS A LOT MORE TO DO WITH THIS THAN MACRONUTRIENT RATIOS!*. Or would you recommend looking at carb cycling? *SOMETIMES BOTH CAB CYCLING AND SEPARATING CARBS/FATS IS THE WAY TO GO BUT IT'S IMPOSSIBLE FOR ME TO SAY WITHOUT WORKING WITH YOU ONE-ON-ONE*. 
> Here is my potential w/o plan for my Reload
> Please criticize 
> 
> Day1 - Chest/Back/Traps I
> 1) Decline BB Chest Press - x5 
> Flat DB Flies - x5 
> then add inclines *x 3* 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is it true that...tren causes muscle breakdown???


 *Testosterone increases the rate of protein synthesis while trenbolone decrease new protein synthesis. However, Tren decreases both protein synthesis and degradation, reducing protein turnover and it decreases degradation more so-hence an increase in muscle mass. Some steroids like test work by increasing anabolism while tren builds muscle size by decreasing catabolism!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5651897]Hey Ron, my next reload will be a long, slow cut through October. I'm doing 1.5 g of sust/700 mg Tren E/60 mg Var/100 mg Proviron ed right now through June 20th and eating like crazy, reducing cardio and getting slightly fatter. I was going to switch to Test prop for the cut, stick with the Tren E, do ? mg Var for the last 10 weeks and the 100? mg Proviron. What dosage do you recommend on the prop/Tren E? *Around 800 mgs on prop and 600 mgs of tren-e Thanks buddy![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> HEy Ronnie, I wanted your thoughts on my proposed slingshot cycle. I want to bulk the first reload then lean bulk second reload ( so total of a 20 week cycle with full blown pct at the end hcg /clomid/nolva.
> 
> Ok here it is
> 
> First Reload
> Weeks 1-8 sus250 750mgs a week
> weeks 1-8 deca 500mgs a week 
> weeks 1-8 Dbol 50mgs a day
> First Deload
> ...


*Looks good. The only thing to consider would be adding in an oral anabolic like winstrol during second reload.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie.,
> 
> Im currently on week 5 of deca test and im running HCG every mon and thursday at 250iu. "500 a week"
> 
> I got the 5000iu kits that i make that would last 10 weeks at that dose.
> 
> My question is i hear this stuff is only good for 30-40 days. Will i be ok or do i need to dump what i got after 40 days and make fresh?
> 
> I used Bacteriostatic water to mix.
> "


*A 2,000 IU vial at 250IU HCG injections will last for around 10 days. A 5,000IU mixture at 250IU HCG injections per day will last for around 20 days. A 10,000IU vial can last for up to 40 days at 250 IUs but potency is always a concern past 30 days.*

----------


## slimshady01

At what kind of dosing, I'm injecting 250iu on Monday Thursday. That's only 500iu a week which would last me 10 weeks.

I've always ran hcg through the cycle instead of waiting till the end of cycle then blasting large amounts to get my balls firing. 

Just not sure the best way to do this on a 20 weeker.

----------


## dirtysouth

> *Looks good. The only thing to consider would be adding in an oral anabolic like winstrol during second reload.*


Thank you for your time Ronnie, good luck with all the training you got going on.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> can you change compounds like.... Running test and tren for 8 weeks then 2 week deload of just test and then run test and decca. *yes thats the best way!* and would i have to run more test on the second reload? *not unless you want to*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie
> a few pages back you recomended 40mgs of clen for breathing issues. Is that right or did you mean 40mcgs? *yes mcgs not mgs!* i've never used clen so just getting the clear. And when is it best used? *before noon. You can take 40mcgs all at once. I like to split 80 mcgs in half. 8-12 oclock!* thnx


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5660203]At what kind of dosing, I'm injecting 250iu on Monday Thursday. That's only 500iu a week which would last me 10 weeks.

I've always ran hcg through the cycle instead of waiting till the end of cycle then blasting large amounts to get my balls firing. 

Just not sure the best way to do this on a 20 weeker. *SINCE YOU HAVE ALWAYS RAN 500 IUS WHILE ON CYCLE WHY DONT YOU HOLD OFF ON FIRST 10 WEEKS THEN ADD HCG AT 500IUS PER WEEK FOR LAST 10 WEEKS THEN SMALLER PCT AT END.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> test e: 8wk 500mg/wk
> 
> front load first shot at 3.75 ml (937.5mg)
> 
> frontload first week (double each injection that week to 2 ml rather than 1ml)
> 
> or
> 
> run dbol for the first 4 weeks? *go with d-bol!*


above

----------


## slimshady01

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5660467]


> At what kind of dosing, I'm injecting 250iu on Monday Thursday. That's only 500iu a week which would last me 10 weeks.
> 
> I've always ran hcg through the cycle instead of waiting till the end of cycle then blasting large amounts to get my balls firing. 
> 
> Just not sure the best way to do this on a 20 weeker. *SINCE YOU HAVE ALWAYS RAN 500 IUS WHILE ON CYCLE WHY DONT YOU HOLD OFF ON FIRST 10 WEEKS THEN ADD HCG AT 500IUS PER WEEK FOR LAST 10 WEEKS THEN SMALLER PCT AT END.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE



I am starting week 6 tomorrow and I've started since week 2 . Should I just continue the full 20 or just stop now then start again in week 10.

----------


## bgvillones

Sir Ronnie, if im gonna take 500mgs of testosterone enanthate a week can I take it on one day at the same syringe? That would be once a week but 500mgs for 2mos. And sir Ronnie help me pls. Ive injected last monday may 30, 2011 250mgs of testosterone enanthate and now monday july 6, 2011 is it possbile to notice gynecomastia even though its only my 2nd week of testosterone enanthate? And help me how to get rid of it? And is it ok to change my cycle to deca durabolin ? Thanks a lot.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, do you think its a good idea to double up on carbs one or two days of the week (maybe when training lagging bodyparts) when rest of the week is low-med carbs 200-300g while lean bulking?
would this be a good time for a cheat meal with fats and sodium to help pull glycogen into the muscles,
also what do you think of reducing water intake while carbing up to draw subcutaneous water into the muscles?
thanks mate

also all the best for your clients' upcoming shows. are you planning on competing any time soon?

----------


## Lecent83

> above


Thank you Sir.

----------


## kml999

> *Drop it to be on the safe side!*


Ronnie,
i finally did the sinus surgery and left the hospital on sunday night. wow thats a big relief to be honest. i wanted to ask since i stopped pct on my 24th day can i still do the whats left of it? i dont know if now is a good time since am still recovering from the surgery and if i should wait for my bleeding to stop and then do the left 1-2 wks pct that i had to do or its fine to take it now?

my past PCT looked like this before the surgery: 20 nolva, 50 clomid and 12.5 EOD aromasin starting on 3rd wk (since i didnt have it at that time)

if you recommend 1-2wks of PCT would the above be a good choice? reason am doing this pct cause i didnt recover from a past pct and BW came with high e2, low test , low lh/fsh and sure these values will get screwed up even more after the surgery since the body right now is going through allot to recover.

----------


## yannyboy

Ronnie, I am about to start 2 back to back 20 week blasts. If I use 1g of test c and 50mg Dbol for the first reload, can you give me an example of what the other 3 reloads could look like? Cheers

----------


## Black

I was curious as well what to go up on my second re-load blast. First one was 600mg of Test Cyp a week. How much should I increase after the 2 week deload?

----------


## holycow

> Ronnie, what is your opinion on using proviron on a test-only cycle, or maybe test/eq or test/deca? I would basically use it as an AI, instead of aromasin. I usually need an AI to control estrogren because i've gotten sensitive nips in the past. Do you think I could get away with 50mg ED of proviron on a cycle of something like 800mg of test-sust PW? It's also suppose to increase the effectiveness of the test right.


Bump.

Ronnie, could this reload work after the following reload??

(reload #1)
1-8 Test-p @ 100mg EOD (350mg/week)
1-8 Tren -a @ 150mg EOD (525mg/week)
3-8 Winny @ 25mg ED (175mg/week)
1-8 Aromasin @ 25mg E3D

(reload #2)
1-8 Sust @ 750mg/week or T-400 @ 800mg/week
1-8 Proviron @ 50mg/day
1-8 D-bol @ 40mg/day or Anadrol @ 50mg/day
[ 1-8 Aromasin @ 12.5mg E3D ] ??

Like i've said, I've never used proviron and am gyno prone. I was wondering if I could get away with using proviron only as an AI in the reload #2, and do you think the second reload is potent enough, given it's following a tren cycle?

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sir ronnie, if im gonna take 500mgs of testosterone enanthate a week can i take it on one day at the same syringe?* yes and you can do as much as 750 mgs once per week which is 3 ccs in one shot!* that would be once a week but 500mgs for 2mos. And sir ronnie help me pls. Ive injected last monday may 30, 2011 250mgs of testosterone enanthate and now monday july 6, 2011 is it possbile to notice gynecomastia even though its only my 2nd week of testosterone enanthate?* its possible but you would have to be very prone to gyno. You can take arimidex at .05mgs eod to prevent gyno or run some nolvadex every day at 20-40 mgs*.and help me how to get rid of it? And is it ok to change my cycle to deca durabolin? Thanks a lot. :d


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, 
> 
> Background: I was planning to bulk throughout 20 week blast. Currently on 2nd reload 4th week of 1.5g of test E/week and 50mg of proviron /week. Dropped EQ after 1st reload. 
> 
> I seem to have packed a lot of fat, strength and weight is definitely up. Was initially planning to cut in August (Fasting month) while cruising at 250mg test for 4 weeks. But I seem to be panicking with my current state. My arms chest and shoulders are lean but my abs have vanished, Just the top 2 and hint of 3/4 visible, 5/6 are gone totally with IMO considerable fat that I can pinch. 
> 
> Should I stop to panic and continue to bulk till end of deload (End of July) and start of Fasting month to cut?*I would keep everything the same except cut carbs a bit so that you harden up some while still making gains. Lose 1 lb per week and you should be good.*Can i start to cut now till the end of fasting month (End of August) - this wud be total of 12 weeks of cut with last 4 weeks of fasting month ?
> 
> I wud use clen during cut and morning aerobics with evening weight lifting
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5660539][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5660467]


I am starting week 6 tomorrow and I've started since week 2 . Should I just continue the full 20 or just stop now then start again in week 10. stop *now and start at week 10[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5660731]hi ronnie, do you think its a good idea to double up on carbs one or two days of the week (maybe when training lagging bodyparts) when rest of the week is low-med carbs 200-300g while lean bulking? *It's a good idea to carb up on the days you hit big muscle groups. For example: legs and back!*would this be a good time for a cheat meal with fats and sodium to help pull glycogen into the muscles, *yes*also what do you think of reducing water intake while carbing up to draw subcutaneous water into the muscles?* keep drinking water on carb up days!*thanks mate

also all the best for your clients' upcoming shows. are you planning on competing any time soon? *some already have competed and more to come![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> i finally did the sinus surgery and left the hospital on sunday night. wow thats a big relief to be honest. i wanted to ask since i stopped pct on my 24th day can i still do the whats left of it? *yes* i dont know if now is a good time since am still recovering from the surgery and if i should wait for my bleeding to stop and then do the left 1-2 wks pct that i had to do or its fine to take it now? *wait until bleeding stops then you can resume pct.*my past PCT looked like this before the surgery: 20 nolva, 50 clomid and 12.5 EOD aromasin starting on 3rd wk (since i didnt have it at that time)
> 
> if you recommend 1-2wks of PCT would the above be a good choice? *you really need 2 weeks of hcg thrown into the mix.* reason am doing this pct cause i didnt recover from a past pct and BW came with high e2, low test , low lh/fsh and sure these values will get screwed up even more after the surgery since the body right now is going through allot to recover.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Dante Diamond;5664505]I was curious as well what to go up on my second re-load blast. First one was 600mg of Test Cyp a week. How much should I increase after the 2 week deload? *you can go up to 1 gram of test.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Bump.
> 
> Ronnie, could this reload work after the following reload??* looks good to me and in general d-bol and anadrol are even more powerful than tren at producing strength gains* 
> (reload #1)
> 1-8 Test-p @ 100mg EOD (350mg/week)
> 1-8 Tren -a @ 150mg EOD (525mg/week)
> 3-8 Winny @ 25mg ED (175mg/week)
> 1-8 Aromasin @ 25mg E3D
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I am about to start 2 back to back 20 week blasts. If I use 1g of test c and 50mg Dbol for the first reload, can you give me an example of what the other 3 reloads could look like? Cheers


*2nd reload: test 1.5 grams per week, tren 400 mgs per week.
3rd reload: test 1 gram, anadrol 75 mgs daily
4th reload: test 1 gram of test, anadrol 75 mgs or d-bol 50 grams and tren 400 mgs*.

----------


## kml999

BW questions:
1- now calcium levels came fine what does it mean if Vit D (25 hydroxy) came low? i thought the two were linear. Vit D is effected by diet a bit, but read that sun light has a big effect on the skin to produce that vitamin. what are your thought about this?
2- what does it mean if DHEA is elevated and out of range? some members on this forum make it sound that the higher the DHEA the better and am not sure of that
3- can elevated cortisol be from elevated estradiol? i know that cortisol elevates during PCT and as soon someone gets off AAS, but cortisol is very frighteneing when goes out the roof cause it causes an increase in heart rate and some times chest pain. my Vit C consumption is good by the way

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

anadrol ...good???? bad??? pre--contest....

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

winstrol ...vs..trenbolone ..6 weeks out until contest????

----------


## flyingpoint001

i like this

----------


## bgvillones

Sir Ronnie if I'm prone to gyno is there any steroids that I can take without having gyno? And can I buy arimidex .05mgs eod and nolvadex without having prescription? Sir Ronnie I want to change my steroid cycle to using deca durabolin can you give me a good cycle in using deca durabolin . Thanks a lot.  :Big Grin:

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie,


So many questions to ask but ill start with a easy one.

I printed the entire Slingshot training and decided to go with the 4 day workout example thats in there. Im not sure how much has changed since writing it but one thing I caught was on back day. 

You have me doing barbell rows medium to wide grip then close underhand grip. Yesterday while at work I was going back through this entire thread and I saw you wrote that you dont think anyone should do barbell rows because they are dangerous.

What is your stand on this now and what should i do to replace these 2 exercises.

Also has anything else changed since writing that training program.

Monday I do chest and Biceps.
Tuesday Legs
Wed Off
Thursday Shoulders and Tri
Friday Back
Weekend Off.

----------


## Cronos

Ronnie, what is your opinion of short burst cycling, sort of along the lines of what marcus 300 thread outlines? you use aas for 4 to 6 weeks at high ish dosages, then off for an equal amount of time, then repeat. Isn't that similar to your slingshot style in a sense, because your using aas for 8 weeks, then deloading, then going hard again for another 8 weeks. Isn't that kinda like your burst cycling for 2 8 week bursts, but only with yours you don't stop all aas you just deload. Can you give me your opinion please? Pros and cons etc. thank you!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..please give opinon about tren thread!!! http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-the-answer-to

----------


## Willy D.

Ronnie,
51 yr's old. In the 5th week of my first cycle ever(all orals) Using you're slingshot method with your split #1 workout. Gains have been pretty dramatic so far. 
The question. My cycle is 12 weeks long, So can I just continue to reload until week 10 and then deload weeks 11 and 12? Or reload through week 12? This would not be over training would it? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bulkn

^I hope you know orals should be used for about 6 weeks maximum.. Even after 6 weeks it takes your liver months to recover..

----------


## ricky23

hey ronnie do you mind having a quick look at my carb cycling diet and let me know what needs improving?

mon - shoulders/traps - 200g carbs 400g protein 70g fats 
tues - legs - 200g carbs 400g protein + evening cheat meal high in carbs and fat 
wed - arms - 500-600g carbs 350g protein
thurs - back - 200g carbs 400g protein 70g fats
fri - shoulders - 300g carbs 400g protein 50g fats
sat - hams/calves - 200g carbs 400g protein 80g fats
sun - off - 100g carbs 400g protein 120g fats

i sort of sandwich a high carb day in between legs and back days as i thought after leg day i would be depleted and be full for back day. 
do you think carb cycling is a better way to make lean gains than a set macro diet?
thanks ronnie

----------


## paulzane

Hi Ronnie .... great thread and a great training system. I have been following the Slingshot system for quite a while, and I am ready to go ANABOLIC ! I am on TRT, Nebido 1000mg/4ml Test Undecanoate every 12 weeks, so this will have to be taken into consideration with my doses. I am also very limited as to what I can get my hands on steroid wise as I am in the Middle East. It is 3 years now since I have done a stack, so I have got to 6ft, 200lbs, 14-15% bf naturally. I have just started this week on 2iu HGH to be run for at least 6 months. 

What I will run is something like this:

Week 1-4 Dbol 50mg/day or Anadrol 50 50mg/day

Week 1-8 Deca 550mg/week (mixture is 275mg/ml)

Week 1-8 Test E 500mg/week or one 250mg inj every 3 days

Week 1 - 18 Proviron 50mg/day

My next Nebido will be due on week 7 so will this be enough to see me through week 9 & 10 or should I do a Test E one 250mg inj a week as well?

Week 10 - 18 Test E 750mg/week or 250mg every other day

Week 10 -18 Deca 550mg/week

Week 19 Nebido

Anyway thanks many, many times over for your contributions to the site .... best in the WORLD! :7up:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I was curious as well what to go up on my second re-load blast. First one was 600mg of Test Cyp a week. How much should I increase after the 2 week deload?* I would increase test to 1 gram and add in another anabolic like tren at 300 mgs weekly*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bump.
> 
> Ronnie, could this reload work after the following reload?? *yes!*(reload #1)
> 1-8 test-p @ 100mg eod (350mg/week)
> 1-8 tren -a @ 150mg eod (525mg/week)
> 3-8 winny @ 25mg ed (175mg/week)
> 1-8 aromasin @ 25mg e3d
> 
> (reload #2)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Cronos;5667950]Ronnie, what is your opinion of short burst cycling, sort of along the lines of what marcus 300 thread outlines? you use aas for 4 to 6 weeks at high ish dosages, then off for an equal amount of time,* IT'S GERAT BUT I LIKE LESS DOWN TIME* then repeat. Isn't that similar to your slingshot style in a sense, *YES* because your using aas for 8 weeks, then deloading, then going hard again for another 8 weeks. Isn't that kinda like your burst cycling for 2 8 week bursts, but only with yours you don't stop all aas you just deload. *YES* Can you give me your opinion please? Pros and cons etc. thank you!*IF YOU STAY ON ITS EASIER ON THE BODY AS A WHOLE. FOR EXAMPLE, LESS FLUCTUTATIONS OF SEX HORMONES=MORE STABLE SEX DRIVE, METABOLISM, MENTAL OUTLOOK, MUSCLE SIZE, STRENGTH, LESS STRAIN ON JOINTS, ETC* /QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..please give opinon about tren thread!!! http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-the-answer-to


*could be multiple things such as-1) hes on a medication causing the problem. 2) he has high blood pressure. 3) his blood test came back wrong and hes still shut down. 4) another underlying medical condition.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 51 yr's old. In the 5th week of my first cycle ever(all orals) using you're slingshot method with your split #1 workout. Gains have been pretty dramatic so far. 
> The question. My cycle is 12 weeks long, so can i just continue to reload until week 10 and then deload weeks 11 and 12? *thats your best bet*. Or reload through week 12? This would not be over training would it? *you'll be fine* thanks in advance.


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> *could be multiple things such as-1) hes on a medication causing the problem. 2) he has high blood pressure. 3) his blood test came back wrong and hes still shut down. 4) another underlying medical condition.*


woah....could be a # of scenarios....eh?...would estogen levels pose a problem that long after cycle???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...why is it that everytime i take halotestin ....my eyes get a yellow tint??? people notice it..that how bad!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

caber....or... prami best for prolactin control???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Bulkn;5669588]^I hope you know orals should be used for about 6 weeks maximum.. Even after 6 weeks it takes your liver months to recover..*This is simply not true![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie do you mind having a quick look at my carb cycling diet and let me know what needs improving?
> 
> mon - shoulders/traps - 200g carbs 400g protein 70g fats *(500c is good as this prepares you for legs the following day )
> *tues - legs - 200g carbs 400g protein + evening cheat meal high in carbs and fat* (good)
> *wed - arms - 500-600g carbs 350g protein *(250)
> *thurs - back - 200g carbs 400g protein 70g fats *(200 c plus smaller cheat meal post workout than leg training day)
> *fri - shoulders - 300g carbs 400g protein 50g fats ( 250 c)
> sat - hams/calves - 200g carbs 400g protein 80g fats *(250 c)*
> sun - off - 100g carbs 400g protein 120g fats *(250 c)*
> ...


above

----------


## Bulkn

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5671342]


> ^I hope you know orals should be used for about 6 weeks maximum.. Even after 6 weeks it takes your liver months to recover..*This is simply not true![/*QUOTE]above


Which part isn't true the 6 weeks or the liver value part? I did Dbol for 5 weeks at the start of my test cycle, used hcg followed by a mild 3 week pct, got some bloodwork done a month later and liver values were still high!

----------


## slimshady01

[QUOTE=Bulkn;5671446]


> Which part isn't true the 6 weeks or the liver value part? I did Dbol for 5 weeks at the start of my test cycle, used hcg followed by a mild 3 week pct, got some bloodwork done a month later and liver values were still high!


probably depends on the individual. Ive seen some say they have ran orals a very long time to get bloodwork done right after and their liver was fine.

----------


## Bulkn

^gear was probably bunk!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie .... great thread and a great training system. I have been following the Slingshot system for quite a while, and I am ready to go ANABOLIC ! I am on TRT, Nebido 1000mg/4ml Test Undecanoate every 12 weeks, so this will have to be taken into consideration with my doses. I am also very limited as to what I can get my hands on steroid wise as I am in the Middle East. It is 3 years now since I have done a stack, so I have got to 6ft, 200lbs, 14-15% bf naturally. I have just started this week on 2iu HGH to be run for at least 6 months. 
> 
> What I will run is something like this:
> 
> Week 1-4 Dbol 50mg/day or Anadrol 50 50mg/day *(go with d-bol because some find it hard to put on size with anadrol because it destroys their appetite. Drink more water while on d-bol to stay hydrated and keep kidney pain at bay.)*
> Week 1-8 Deca 550mg/week (mixture is 275mg/ml) *(drop the deca during first reload and use during second reload)*
> Week 1-8 Test E 500mg/week or one 250mg inj every 3 days
> 
> Week 1 - 18 Proviron 50mg/day
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Bulkn;5671446]


> Which part isn't true the 6 weeks or the liver value part? *Its the months needed for liver recovery after 6 weeks of orals I was talking about. Simply not true! Just lifting weights in general causes liver enzymes to become elevated as well*. I did Dbol for 5 weeks at the start of my test cycle, used hcg followed by a mild 3 week pct, got some bloodwork done a month later and liver values were still high!*thats possible but it won't last much longer.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> woah....could be a # of scenarios....eh?...would estogen levels pose a problem that long after cycle???* Not unless he was still shut down because he would not longer being injecting endogenous testosterone which converts to estrogen.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...why is it that everytime i take halotestin ....my eyes get a yellow tint??? people notice it..that how bad!!!* Halotestin is like using an ice pick on your liver and that's why I never recommend it's usage. Some people do fine with it but you should never take that drug again and go off if right now if you are using it because it sounds like early signs of jaundice to me.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> caber....or... prami best for prolactin control??? *I say caber*.


above

----------


## ricky23

thanks ronnie, great advice appreciate it. so from now on i'll only carb up on the day before leg day and the rest i'll keep at 250g carbs 400g protein but i'll increase fats to 120g-150g (small cheat meal after back too). also ronnie what do you think of low dose t3 for enhanced protein synthesis, worth the hassle? (sorry if youve answered this question before, i think you have but i cant find it!)
thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ronnie, great advice appreciate it. so from now on i'll only carb up on the day before leg day and the rest i'll keep at 250g carbs 400g protein but i'll increase fats to 120g-150g (small cheat meal after back too). also ronnie what do you think of low dose t3 for enhanced protein synthesis, worth the hassle? *I don't think it's a good idea unless you are an endomorph and even then you are putting another drug in your body that can have side effects. A dosage of 25-33 daily would be adequate for increasing protein synthesis* (sorry if youve answered this question before, i think you have but i cant find it!)
> thanks again


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ^gear was probably bunk! *I know from past experience what slimshady says is true. It depends on the individual and what oral. Winstrol never bothered me in the least back in the day and blood work has been taken while using and 2 weeks post cycle .*


above

----------


## kml999

BW questions:
1- now calcium levels came fine what does it mean if Vit D (25 hydroxy) came low? i thought the two were linear. Vit D is effected by diet a bit, but read that sun light has a big effect on the skin to produce that vitamin. what are your thought about this?
2- what does it mean if DHEA is elevated and out of range? some members on this forum make it sound that the higher the DHEA the better and am not sure of that
3- can elevated cortisol be from elevated estradiol? i know that cortisol elevates during PCT and as soon someone gets off AAS, but cortisol is very frighteneing when goes out the roof cause it causes an increase in heart rate and some times chest pain. my Vit C consumption is good by the way

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> BW questions:
> 1- now calcium levels came fine what does it mean if Vit D (25 hydroxy) came low? i thought the two were linear. Vit D is effected by diet a bit, but read that sun light has a big effect on the skin to produce that vitamin. what are your thought about this? *Lack of exposure to sunlight is one as is
> the lack of vitamin D in your diet. The one for concern is liver and kidney stress. Is your blood pressure high? Do you have high liver enzymes? Those are the two I would monitor closely and add some vitamin d in the diet and/or get some sun if possible!*2- what does it mean if DHEA is elevated and out of range? some members on this forum make it sound that the higher the DHEA the better and am not sure of that *Current research suggest that low DHEA levels are a cause of many age related disorders and that higher DHEA levels can slow down aging and even prevent some forms of cancer and heart disease..* 
> 3- can elevated cortisol be from elevated estradiol? i know that cortisol elevates during PCT and as soon someone gets off AAS, but cortisol is very frighteneing when goes out the roof cause it causes an increase in heart rate and some times chest pain. my Vit C consumption is good by the way *IT'S JUST THE OPPOSITE AS HIGH CORTISONE LEVELS CAN INCREASE ESTRADIOL LEVELS NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND. STEROIDS SUCH AS TRENBOLONE AND D-BOL ARE KNOWN FOR DECREASING CORTISOL AND THIS DECREASE LOWERS OUR BODIES OWN NATURAL ANTI-INLFAMMATORY DEFENSE MECHANISM WHICH IN TURN PRODUCES JOINT PAIN.*


above

----------


## kml999

BW questions:
Lack of exposure to sunlight is one as is the lack of vitamin D in your diet. The one for concern is liver and kidney stress. Is your blood pressure high? *during cycle my bp went sky high and i couldnt control it, didnt use a bp monitor but i can feel pressure in my head, headache and veins were always showing so yea i had signs of high bp* Do you have high liver enzymes? *not really my AST and ALT values been checked like 2-3 times and they have been in range*Those are the two I would monitor closely and add some vitamin d in the diet and/or get some sun if possible! *thats what frightens me Ronnie, my calcium level is within range and if i supplement vit D3 then my calcium level would increase and probably put it out of range. just to add am always working under the sun since my job is in the field and always work in day light so am not sure if i should stay any longer under the sun and go through more sun burn than what am going through right now*

----------


## alliswell

Hi Ronnie,
After going through like 27 pages on this thread, i decided to run a 20 weeks cycle as follows:-


Week(1-8) - Test E 500mgs (split by 2)
week(9-10)- Test E 250mgs

Week(11-18)- Test E 500mgs(split by 2)
Deca 400mgs (split by 2)
week(19-20)- Test E 250 mgs
PCT 
HCG 2500mgs EOD for first two weeks, 50mgs clomid twice a day for 4 weeks, Nolva 20mgs a day for 4 weeks.

Now i am on my 6th week and do not see any good results so far, I did notice strength while working out in gym also my bench is increased by 10 pounds. But over all i do not see any good results. i am not able to gain any weight. It sis still same. Now i am thinking of to change my second reload as follows:-

week(11-18)- Sust250 500mgs (twice a week)
- Deca 400mgs (twice a week)
week(19-20)- sust250 250mgs

PCT 18 days after the last injection of sust250
HCG 2500mgs EOD for first two weeks, 50mgs clomid twice a day for 4 weeks, Nolva 20mgs a day for 4 weeks.


Please advise me if this would be ok to change the cycle like this Or if there is anything else you would suggest.

Thank you

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ronnie...how to spot good uglabs...bad uglab??????????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

hope you don't mind me asking.....ever shoot synthol in your biceps??? they are rockets brother!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ronnie...six most important vitamin supplements for bodybuilding?????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ^gear was probably bunk!


*In all sincerity, I think you are a bit confused. Here's what you said earlier and I quote in underscore-red*[U[COLOR="red"]]-"I hope you know orals should be used for about 6 weeks maximum.. Even after 6 weeks it takes your liver months to recover.." [/U][/COLOR]*And I am saying that's not true as everyone reacts differently. You made a statement that does not hold water because our bodies do not operate in a black and white area but rather a gray one for the most part. This is precisely why physicians refer to their profession as practicing medicine! And the winstrol was pharm grade so yes it was 100% legit and not bunk as you wrongly stated.*

----------


## BORIQUENA76

I agree, most men that I know cycle do it beyond 6 weeks and routinely check their levels.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> BW questions:
> Lack of exposure to sunlight is one as is the lack of vitamin D in your diet. The one for concern is liver and kidney stress. Is your blood pressure high? during cycle my bp went sky high and i couldnt control it, didnt use a bp monitor but i can feel pressure in my head, headache and veins were always showing so yea i had signs of high bp Do you have high liver enzymes? not really my AST and ALT values been checked like 2-3 times and they have been in rangeThose are the two I would monitor closely and add some vitamin d in the diet and/or get some sun if possible! thats what frightens me Ronnie, my calcium level is within range and if i supplement vit D3 then my calcium level would increase and probably put it out of range. just to add am always working under the sun since my job is in the field and always work in day light so am not sure if i should stay any longer under the sun and go through more sun burn than what am going through right now*Sounds like you are getting plenty of sun so no vitanim d is in order. I think your high blood pressure is causing the issues. Remember that high blood pressure causes an increase in heart rate and puts a strain on the kidneys. Either your body fat levels are too high or you have a heridetary condition causing high blood pressure. I feol you should lose weight by reducing carbs and start doing cardio to lower blood presure. If not you are going to have to get on a high blood pressure medication. And you need to lay off aromatizing steroids that cause water retention. Some spirolactone (prescribed directic) could help but I have a feeling your body fat levels are too high for your genetics to handle. You need to address this issue in an aggressive manner even if it means seeing a doctor. What do you think your stats are?*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> After going through like 27 pages on this thread, i decided to run a 20 weeks cycle as follows:-
> 
> 
> Week(1-8) - Test E 500mgs (split by 2)
> week(9-10)- Test E 250mgs
> 
> Week(11-18)- Test E 500mgs(split by 2)
> Deca 400mgs (split by 2)
> ...


above

----------


## Bulkn

> *In all sincerity, I think you are a bit confused. Here's what you said earlier and I quote in underscore-red*[U[COLOR="red"]]-"I hope you know orals should be used for about 6 weeks maximum.. Even after 6 weeks it takes your liver months to recover.." [/U][/COLOR]*And I am saying that's not true as everyone reacts differently. You made a statement that does not hold water because our bodies do not operate in a black and white area but rather a gray one for the most part. This is precisely why physicians refer to their profession as practicing medicine! And the winstrol was pharm grade so yes it was 100% legit and not bunk as you wrongly stated.*


I understand what your saying and I agree everyone responds differently. In the first reply I was assuming the guy was taking a harsher oral such as Dbol , which is probably the most common oral only cycle. And "gear was probably bunk" part was aimed at he post above which was just orals in general, I find it hard to believe someone could get the values checked right away and see no difference. But I haven't tried winstrol and not interested in it so I don't know too much about that one.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ronnie...how to spot good uglabs...bad uglab??????????


*Reputation means a lot but there are usually some who uphold bad labs because they won't admit they lost money on them. And on some boards (not this one of course!) the owner or their aquaintences may push a particular bad lab or let them slide by way of selective scamming (usually filling bottles with only alchohol and oil) given they take care of the owner and the staff. 

A good lab will send what you ordered most of the time and it's potency will remain stable. A good lab will let you know whats in stock before you send money. It's sterile which means it free of hamrful bacteria. It does not have too high of a BA content. You get what you order: For instance, if you order the more expensive tren enanthate instead of the cheaper acetate version, you get the tren enanthate. 

A bad lab is always leaving products out or sending substitutions when they are out of stock. They are also bad to take peoples money and putting items on back order even though they knew this before the order was placed. The quality of their gear lacks consistency and they often under fill their bottles. Worst of all they have sent multitudes to the doctor or even hospital because they sold products causing harmful bacteria infections. Some have heavy metals, etc that damage the body and they use excessive amounts of alcohol that causes post site injection pain/swelling.You do not get what you order: For instance, if you order the more expensive tren enanthate over the acetate version you receive the cheaper acetate version instead, even though it's labeled tren enanthate. 

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hope you don't mind me asking.....ever shoot synthol in your biceps??? they are rockets brother!!!


*Never! It would throw me out of porportion and I would be afraid to use it. My dad had big arms and that's why mine grow well. He also had very small calves and that's why mine won't grow. Luckily for me wanting big calves is last on my wish list when pertaining to muscle groups.*

----------


## alliswell

Hi Ronnie,

Thank you for your quick reply. My body weight is 160 pounds and height is 5'8 and i am eating around 4000 calories a day and 300 gm of protein. I will definitely take your suggestion on this one and change my cycle to test/d-bol cycle. I did not have any side effects from test at all. But is there anything else should i take when running both of these together. I am not worried gyno though. Also please let me know if should i increase anymore calories or protein. My goal is 175 pounds. Nothing too crazy. Thank you in advance.

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron i came across rxmuscle radio from jan 24 this year with dr.durlan castro who is also a bodybuilder and they talked about sleep apnea, they mentioned a version of the c or b pap where u can just insert a piece into your nostrils which is wud be way easier to wear than a mask over ur face, palumbo says thats wot he wears and reccommends that all bodybuilders choose that version ,, is this just as gud as the mask??? also dr.durlan says u have to get a sleep test first before getn a machine, is this abs nessecary when you clearly know u have it and all the sympthons, can i jus buy it and use it? does tren have a major influence on sleep apnea, a bodybuilder in my gym said he had it bad until he stopped the tren and that stopped his apnea. when the doctor finally sends me to see the dermatologist about my acne and i ask for accutane, wil he take a blood test on me or check for steroids ? and im pretty sure ive seen u say before that i can stay on steroids if using accutane, correct? thanks again for ur time ron!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. My body weight is 160 pounds and height is 5'8 and i am eating around 4000 calories a day and 300 gm of protein. I will definitely take your suggestion on this one and change my cycle to test/d-bol cycle. I did not have any side effects from test at all. But is there anything else should i take when running both of these together. I am not worried gyno though. Also please let me know if should i increase anymore calories or protein. My goal is 175 pounds. Nothing too crazy. Thank you in advance.


*Train only 4 days per week and do not increase protein but do increase both carbs and fats .*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron i came across rxmuscle radio from jan 24 this year with dr.durlan castro who is also a bodybuilder and they talked about sleep apnea, they mentioned a version of the c or b pap where u can just insert a piece into your nostrils which is wud be way easier to wear than a mask over ur face, palumbo says thats wot he wears and reccommends that all bodybuilders choose that version ,, is this just as gud as the mask??? *I have use both the mask and the nasal pillows with great success with my bi-pap. The only downfall to the nasal pillows is that they make your notrils raw/sore over-time*. also dr.durlan says u have to get a sleep test first before getn a machine, is this abs nessecary when you clearly know u have it and all the sympthons, can i jus buy it and use it? *you must go get sleep test and have machine prescibed by a physician.* does tren have a major influence on sleep apnea, a bodybuilder in my gym said he had it bad until he stopped the tren and that stopped his apnea.* tren causes insomina which make you more aware of sleep apnea because you wake up more frequently with dry mouth.*  when the doctor finally sends me to see the dermatologist about my acne and i ask for accutane, wil he take a blood test on me or check for steroids ? *if he ever did (which is unlikely) you are using over-the-counter pro-hormones but i am not a fan of accutane as it can cause tendon/disk issues*. and im pretty sure ive seen u say before that i can stay on steroids if using accutane, correct? *yes but watch those tendons and do not use winstrol!* thanks again for ur time ron!


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

but wud you agree ron that the accutane is the best bet to actually work and be done with acne for gud because nothing else has worked and wots the point if u cant take off your top! tendon/disc issues im presuming are only a risk for the time ur on accutane and wont have any bearing when u finished your coarse?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> but wud you agree ron that the accutane is the best bet to actually work and be done with acne for gud because nothing else has worked and wots the point if u cant take off your top! tendon/disc issues im presuming are only a risk for the time ur on accutane and wont have any bearing when u finished your coarse?


*In your case, go with the accutane to get rid of it once and for all. I wouldnt use accutane without taking a small dose of deca weekly to help counteract the drying our effect of the ac****ane. And as stated before steer clear of winstrol as combining the two drugs will produce a double whammy to the joints! Avoiding anti-es would also be a wise decision on your behalf. You'll be fine once you get off accutane but be extra careful while using.*

----------


## kml999

> Sounds like you are getting plenty of sun so no vitanim d is in order. I think your high blood pressure is causing the issues. Remember that high blood pressure causes an increase in heart rate and puts a strain on the kidneys. Either your body fat levels are too high or you have a heridetary condition causing high blood pressure. I feol you should lose weight by reducing carbs and start doing cardio to lower blood presure. If not you are going to have to get on a high blood pressure medication. And you need to lay off aromatizing steroids that cause water retention. Some spirolactone (prescribed directic) could help but I have a feeling your body fat levels are too high for your genetics to handle. You need to address this issue in an aggressive manner even if it means seeing a doctor. What do you think your stats are?



stats:
Age- 29
Height- just about 5'6.5"
Weight: 168lbs
BF: average 13-14% (caliper says 10-11% and the gym device says 14%, so i rounded up to be 14% since i believe is more on the high realistic end). i have a tight body and am not considered fat and most of my fat am bothered from is around my belly area.

i bought a bp monitor recently and have been monitering my HR too and it seems my bp is stable but my HR is always 88-92bpm which i believe is considered to be high. cortisol is 27 (6.2-19.4). Vit C intake is good (1-2g per day). Doc prescribed Xanax for 1wk and wow i never liked that that drug! made me Lethargic

FYI i was loosing allot of fat around my belly area during my cycle and it was crazy, cause on my 7th wk i started see-ing my lower abs show up more (so i guess you know now that i dont have high fat %). My carb intake is moderate, only eat 3 meals per day that are rich in carbs and the rest do have very small amount of carbs and those are the meals after my workout

if i do find out a solution am sure i'll update you on this

----------


## slimshady01

> but my HR is always 88-92bpm which i believe is considered to be high.


Im always in this area to, I wear a HR watch and im always checking, seems when im just walking around im high 80s to low 90s.

When im laying in bed in the morning and i check before i move, its in the 70s sometimes 60s so that eases my brain a little. The second i get out of bed though it goes right up in the 80s.

Be curious to see what Ron says. Could just be genetics and tachycardia isnt until we hit over 100bpm resting.

----------


## ricky23

hey ronnie, which do you prefer for bulking tren or deca ? or maybe both with half the doses?
(couldnt believe it when a successful bodybuilder i know said he only uses tren for pre comp and never to build muscle!!)

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...this article true or not true about more tren equals more lean gains???

How did Kevin grow into the show - the secret inside

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You dont need to have Kevins genetics, there is no such a thing as genetics for bodybuilding its only drugs, training and food. Everyone can blow up to 250+ pounds. So lets get started

PHASE 1:
3 up to 6 months a year stay of the gear (or be on trt, hrt if youre prescribed) train or not to train it doesn't matter as long as youre staying in the 8 to no more than 10 % range at whatever weight might it be 140 pounds to 240 pounds, main goal is to stay between 8-10% bf. Take 4-8 weeks off from heavy training before you start PHASE 2 or 3. Again STAY in the 8-10%, do cardio, eat no more than you need to maintain this bf level

PHASE2 (you might not need it if you're already very lean, or have more time before competition):
Lean up. The goal during this phase is to get as lean as possible 5-6% bf range (again no matter at what bodyweight, the goal is to be lean). TO achieve this you need drugs. Fast acting testosterone (like prop or ace) and tren ace 50-100mg of each eod or e3d, you dont need a lot just for fat burining. Add Gh too. 2-4 ius ed. No 5on2off or eod crap, take your GH every day. Diet somewhat clean 1500-2500 calorie range. Light training, you are not going to grow during this phase, just burn as much calories as you can in the gym, don't try to lift super heavy weights and get injured before PHASE 3. You can add cardio if you need, but its not necessary, tren ace gh high volume training and low calorie diet will burn the fat very quickly.

PHASE3:
Now the funniest part starts! GROWING and staying or even dropping bf at the same time. During the next 8 weeks load up with long acting testosterone (enth, cyp, sust) at least 1000mg a week, 2-3g would work better (if combined with a lot of GH), 600-1000mg deca or eq or npp, and bump up trenbolona A to at least 500mg a week, the more  the better, you can go as high as 100-200mg ed, the more tren youll take the bigger, leaner and freakier physique youll have. GH. AT LEAST 5-10ius a day. But its minimum. If youre taking lets say 3000mg test and 1000+mg trena youll need 20 up to 30ius GH a day. The more the better. To combat with the water retention youll definitely need Arimidex 1-2 closer to the show up to 3mg a day, or you might get well with just Masteron , 100mg ed. DIET. The more drugs and GH youll take the less strict youve to be with your diet, but you NEED calories to blow up (maybe for the last 4 weeks or so you have to watch what youre eating or eat whatever you want just add T3, clen , maybe some cardio thats it). If youre training, sleeping, eating, training, sleeping, eating etcyou dont need a lot of calories during this phase. 3-4000 cals is more than enough. Drugs will do the work.

PHASE4 (4 weeks or so before the show): (might be not required, is needed if youre still not lean enough or holding some water )
Switch Tes En or Cyo or Sust to Test Prop or Test Ace
Drop Deca add Halo, Winny
Might add some A-50
Drop the carbs from the last 1-2 meals
Do some cardio 20-30 min, ed/eod (depending how much fat you have)

PHASE5 (comp day):
Now youre bigger, freakier and leaner than a year or so ago

This is how it works. Kevin L have done it everyone knows the result, Ive tried it myself and with the bunch of clients. You dont need to get fat pig during offseason. You dont need to have offseason at all, it is not healthy it costs a lot of money it takes time. You can grow and get lean at the same time. You can focus on other thing during your offseason. Everyone can be national level competitor if using this method in a matter of months yes months, mostly  a year or two. If you don't beleive me, just try it.
Share
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
by FREAK_290; 05-26-2011 at 04:11 AM.

----------


## ridedivefx

Hey Ron, 

Coming to an end of the 2nd reload:

1st: 500/week test, 400/week EQ
2nd: 1.5g/week test only 

HCG through out the cycle 500iu/week

1. What test dosage should be for my 2nd deload? 500/week or 250/week
2. After the 2nd deload should I wait 2 weeks before PCT or jump right into PCT
3. For PCT: 4Weeks with following dosage. Any changes?
Nolva: 40/40/40/40
Clomid: 100/50/50/50

4. Best recommendation too keep the mass during and after PCT?

5. How long of wait before I can jump on another Blast after end of PCT? When Should I take the blood test and what items are important to look out for?

Thanks

----------


## kml999

> Im always in this area to, I wear a HR watch and im always checking, seems when im just walking around im high 80s to low 90s.
> 
> When im laying in bed in the morning and i check before i move, its in the 70s sometimes 60s so that eases my brain a little. The second i get out of bed though it goes right up in the 80s.
> 
> Be curious to see what Ron says. Could just be genetics and tachycardia isnt until we hit over 100bpm resting.


well i think i mentioned that i had high bp symptoms during cycle, but i always check my HR at the gym all the time before my workout on the tridmill. before i cycled i used to go on the tridmill to see where my resting HR is and always noticed it being 68-74 and after my training session it reaches 128-132 MAX . Now when i started 500mg/wk of test e my resting HR reached 85 and after my training session it goes up to 150!!!! i got freaked out and decided to do more cardio, more rest between sets and lower the weight a bit and thats when i started to loose allot of fat. just to add am not fat if you check my stats in this page and once i got off cycle i decided to stop going to gym and just do cardio on my home tridmill until i figure out this issue i have. Did all various heart tests (Electrocardio, Echo Cardio, Halter 24hr heart monitor, PSA blood test and BNP). considering of doing a TMT soon. Cardioligist says i have a healthy heart and the elevated HR is from something else and asked me if am under any sort of stress. right now am typing this while am relaxed and my HR shows as 79, but a few mins ago it reached 92 while am sitting infront of the pc. Some times i get chest pain (pinching pain in the heart) when my HR goes up and its irritating sometimes when you can hear your heart beating faster and louder. I never had this issue when i used to train naturally. my sodium intake is very low and i dropped allot of sugar in my diet so i can minimize this. Even thought it could've been a reaction to food and decided to stop eating cereal,oats and any dairy product for 2-3wks and nothing improved. Will do a hormonal BW test after 2wks and see what i find out, cause i believe an imbalanced hormonal condition can cause my elevated HR.

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ron
what are your thoughts on stretching? post workout? 
and is extra V olive oil that much better than veggy oil, cannola, and etc..?
when taking small doses of clen & T3 during a cut is there a protocol? Or can you stay on for the hole duration of the cut? 

thanx

----------


## chrisxkx

Hi, i have a question?
i'm about to start my second cycle. right now i have a bottle of 10 ml deca 200ml and deca 300ml, (test 250 with them)
can i use them together for my next cycle of 8 weeks,

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ronnie...six most important vitamin supplements for bodybuilding?????


*iron if you are one of several bodybuilders who become anemic easily, vit c to help iron absorb ,etc, vit e, fish oil capsules, b-12 and coenzyme q 10 for some .*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well i think i mentioned that i had high bp symptoms during cycle, but i always check my HR at the gym all the time before my workout on the tridmill. before i cycled i used to go on the tridmill to see where my resting HR is and always noticed it being 68-74 and after my training session it reaches 128-132 MAX . Now when i started 500mg/wk of test e my resting HR reached 85 and after my training session it goes up to 150!!!! i got freaked out and decided to do more cardio, more rest between sets and lower the weight a bit and thats when i started to loose allot of fat. just to add am not fat if you check my stats in this page and once i got off cycle i decided to stop going to gym and just do cardio on my home tridmill until i figure out this issue i have. Did all various heart tests (Electrocardio, Echo Cardio, Halter 24hr heart monitor, PSA blood test). considering of doing a TMT soon. Cardioligist says i have a healthy heart and the elevated HR is from something else and asked me if am under any sort of stress. right now am typing this while am relaxed and my HR shows as 79, but a few mins ago it reached 92 while am sitting infront of the pc. Some times i get chest pain (pinching pain in the heart) when my HR goes up and its irritating sometimes when you can hear your heart beating faster and louder. I never had this issue when i used to train naturally. my sodium intake is very low and i dropped allot of sugar in my diet so i can minimize this. Even thought it could've been a reaction to food and decided to stop eating cereal,oats and any dairy product for 2-3wks and nothing improved. Will do a hormonal BW test after 2wks and see what i find out, cause i believe an imbalanced hormonal condition can cause my elevated HR.


*Any type of aromatizing steroid can cause an elevated heart rate if you are prone. Various drugs affect people differently. There have been some people who developed cardiomyopathy while using steroids (obviously they were genetically predisposed and the steroids just enhanced it). You can have an ekg, stress test, and even wear a halter monitor for 48 hours and still come back normal so you need more test if you are having on going issues! The next step is an echocardiogram and a nuclear imaging test to see if the doctors can see if your ejection fraction is down. When your heart isnt beating efficiently and squeezing out enough blood it makes your stroke volume lower-hence not as much blood is pumped with each beat, therefore the body compensates by making your heart beat faster. By making the heart beat faster the cardiac output is raised to near normal even though the stroke volume is much lower. Heart Rate x Stroke Volume= Cardiac Output! 

Also, when oxygen becomes low the heart is stimulated to beat faster. I have some exercise enduced athma (tren can really set this off!) and my heart rate can get out of control and I cannot catch my breath (typical asthma symptoms!). Leg training is what sets it off!

You may need to get off all high dosages of aromatizing steroids such as test for 4 weeks then go back on and see if it starts again so you know whether or not its the steroids causing issues. If you really want to know if you have a pre-existing heart condition start with an echocardiogram. Insurance should pay for it since you have that symptom and DO NOT MENTION STEROIDS! Complain of breathlessness when doing simple task like walking up the stairs. If it continues is could develop into cardiomyopathy. With this disease your heart will not have any blockages in the coronary arteries per se, but it does get akinetic which means that it is hardly working. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im always in this area to, I wear a HR watch and im always checking, seems when im just walking around im high 80s to low 90s.
> 
> When im laying in bed in the morning and i check before i move, its in the 70s sometimes 60s so that eases my brain a little. The second i get out of bed though it goes right up in the 80s.
> 
> Be curious to see what Ron says. Could just be genetics and tachycardia isnt until we hit over 100bpm resting.


*Various drugs affect people differently. There have been some people who developed cardiomyopathy while using steroids (obviously they were genetically predisposed and the steroids just enhanced it). You can have an ekg, stress test, and even wear a halter monitor for 48 hours and still come back normal so you need more test if you are having on going issues! The next step is an echocardiogram and a nuclear imaging test to see if the doctors can see if your ejection fraction is down. When your heart isnt beating efficiently and squeezing out enough blood it makes your stroke volume lower-hence not as much blood is pumped with each beat, therefore the body compensates by making your heart beat faster. By making the heart beat faster the cardiac output is raised to near normal even though the stroke volume is much lower. Heart Rate x Stroke Volume= Cardiac Output! 

Also, when oxygen becomes low the heart is stimulated to beat faster. I have some exercise enduced athma (tren can really set this off!) and my heart rate can get out of control and I cannot catch my breath (typical asthma symptoms!). Leg training is what sets it off!

You may need to get off all high dosages of aromatizing steroids such as test for 4 weeks then go back on and see if it starts again so you know whether or not its the steroids causing issues. If you really want to know if you have a pre-existing heart condition start with an echocardiogram. Insurance should pay for it since you have that symptom and DO NOT MENTION STEROIDS! Complain of breathlessness when doing simple task like walking up the stairs. If it continues is could develop into cardiomyopathy. With this disease your heart will not have any blockages in the coronary arteries per se, but it does get akinetic which means that it is hardly working. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, which do you prefer for bulking tren or deca ? or maybe both with half the doses? *Both have their advantages and disadvantages but tren is best overall because its more androgenic-hence lean muscle mass gains are more profound! Deca helps the joints which allows you to lift heavier but still does not produce the lean mass gains of tren. I say leave deca alone most of the time and go with tren unless you have joint problems or severe sides from tren. A little deca like 50-100mgs weekly for joints along with high doses of tren is a great combo given it does not hurt you sexually*. 
> (couldnt believe it when a successful bodybuilder i know said he only uses tren for pre comp and never to build muscle!!)* If you have very good genetics you can be succesful using only test.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...this article true or not true about more tren equals more lean gains???
> 
> How did Kevin grow into the show - the secret inside
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You don’t need to have Kevins genetics, there is no such a thing as genetics for bodybuilding it’s only drugs, training and food. Everyone can blow up to 250+ pounds. So let’s get started…
> 
> PHASE 1:
> ...


*I strongly disagree that there is no such things as having good genetics for bodybuilding but I understand what he is trying to say. I do think high dosages of tren will indeed increase lean muscle mass as he states. The problem is that many people cannot tolerate such high amounts of tren. I would fare better having to breath through a straw all day long than using 200 mgs of tren every day!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, 
> 
> coming to an end of the 2nd reload:
> 
> 1st: 500/week test, 400/week eq
> 2nd: 1.5g/week test only 
> 
> hcg through out the cycle 500iu/week
> 
> ...


*baseline-pre-cycle checklist (minimum checklist)*
hormone (steroid )
lipids (standard full set)
full liver panel
blood 
kidney
electrolyes, minerals,glucose
prostrate
thyroid
cholesterol
triglycerides
c-reactive protein

*on cycle (minimum checklist)*
lipids
livel panel
blood kidneys
thyroid
electrolyes, minerals, glucose
cholesterol
triglycerides
c-reactive protein



*post cycle (minimum checklist)*
hormone (steroid, lh, fsh)
lipids (standard full set)
liver panel
blood
electrolytes, etc
prostrate
thyroid
cholesterol
triglycerides
c-reactive protein

----------


## kml999

> *Any type of aromatizing steroid can cause an elevated heart rate if you are prone. Various drugs affect people differently. There have been some people who developed cardiomyopathy while using steroids (obviously they were genetically predisposed and the steroids just enhanced it). You can have an ekg, stress test, and even wear a halter monitor for 48 hours and still come back normal so you need more test if you are having on going issues! The next step is an echocardiogram and a nuclear imaging test to see if the doctors can see if your ejection fraction is down. When your heart isnt beating efficiently and squeezing out enough blood it makes your stroke volume lower-hence not as much blood is pumped with each beat, therefore the body compensates by making your heart beat faster. By making the heart beat faster the cardiac output is raised to near normal even though the stroke volume is much lower. Heart Rate x Stroke Volume= Cardiac Output! 
> 
> Also, when oxygen becomes low the heart is stimulated to beat faster. I have some exercise enduced athma (tren can really set this off!) and my heart rate can get out of control and I cannot catch my breath (typical asthma symptoms!). Leg training is what sets it off!
> 
> You may need to get off all high dosages of aromatizing steroids such as test for 4 weeks then go back on and see if it starts again so you know whether or not its the steroids causing issues. If you really want to know if you have a pre-existing heart condition start with an echocardiogram. Insurance should pay for it since you have that symptom and DO NOT MENTION STEROIDS! Complain of breathlessness when doing simple task like walking up the stairs. If it continues is could develop into cardiomyopathy. With this disease your heart will not have any blockages in the coronary arteries per se, but it does get akinetic which means that it is hardly working. 
> *


my cardioligist knows about my AAS usage (i told him cause he looked educated to me and understanding). He didnt record it and thats why my insurance covered me for the tests. by the way since you mentioned about the low oxygen i did book an apointment last month to do a respiration test and am still on the waiting list though. i have the echocardiogram results and doctor said they look good. echocardiogram results came in 3-4 pages of value and pictures of the heart. Audio recording were taken from different chamber areas of the heart to confirm any sort of strange rythems or blockage and he did put the speaker on every time he did a test so i listen and get convinced. will do a tridmil monitor test soon since i requested it to see how my heart reacts under activity. will definatly ask about the nuclear imaging test.

just to add the humidaty percentage where i live is 98-100% which is terrible for the lungs and know allot of poeple around me who always run around with inhalers. so maybe it has an effect on my lungs oxygen delivery?

fyi i used to be a moderate to heavy smoker. recently have been successful to quit it the last 2-3 months. Did a chest xray to check heart and lungs. Cardioligist confirms the heart is in good size and there is no enlargment and lungs dont show any sort of toxin deposits yet or any sort of noticable damage, but did get convinced that its time to quit so i can deticate myself for bb. the only thing that i started using are e-cigs and they really helped me to quit cigs and all the other tobacos i used. Did a research on them before using and it seems it only has one slightly bad chemical (propylene glycol). this chemical is not considered to be dangerous compared to the 4000 bad chemicals in a normal cig. Am not saying e-cigs are healthy, but am sure its way less health damage compared to the real cigs. am currently using 0 nicotine liquid in the e-cig to see if its from the nicotine causing this elevated HR and until now i didnt reach to a conclusion.

am off cycle since March and know for sure something is still not right. the heart pinching pain is way less off cycle and it happens like once every 3 days right now. doc did tell me that my heart beating is in rythem. Dont worry i wont go on any AAS until i get a clear view of whats going on!

----------


## djdizzy

Ronnie, what are your views on the Mountain Dog Diet which is kinda similar to Paleo?

http://articles.elitefts.com/article...uscle-or-both/

Thanks!

----------


## lynxeffect1

once you have sleep apnea and get a machine, does this cure the apnea or wil you be using this machine as long as ur bodybuilding? since tren is so strong is there a limit to the amount of time u shud use it before taking a break , ie; 2 reloads then a break

----------


## slimshady01

> Ronnie, what are your views on the Mountain Dog Diet which is kinda similar to Paleo?
> 
> http://articles.elitefts.com/article...uscle-or-both/
> 
> Thanks!


I have followed this style of diet for years. I was big into Western A Price and what he tought. 

I would drive to Rock Hill SC and buy my Raw Milk straight from a licensed dairy farm. 

Now money is tight and can no longer afford the drive to SC from NC on a weekly basis. Also grass fed beef and free range eggs are expensive.

The premis of that diet is to eat whole natural foods from animals fed foods natural to them as well. 

I would like to see what Ronnie says about this way of eating. As a matter of fact I sometimes use Coconut oil in my preworkout shake.

Ronnie what do you think of coconut oil "MCT fat".

----------


## bgvillones

Sir, Ronnie can u give me a steroid cycle for insane strength cause 250mg test enanthate has no strength gain I want a big strength gain and less side effects using steroids thanks a lot sir.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kml999

i am off cycle and its been like 3 months after my PCT and suddenly after all that time i started to gets small red acne spots on my back, does that mean am going through a rebound?

fyi i didnt have acne issues during cycle (very very minor acne on the back and shoulder). once i got off cycle and started pct those minor acne disappeared, but why would it show suddenly and with more strength after 3 months from pct ?

----------


## ridedivefx

> *baseline-pre-cycle checklist (minimum checklist)*
> hormone (steroid )
> lipids (standard full set)
> full liver panel
> blood 
> kidney
> electrolyes, minerals,glucose
> prostrate
> thyroid
> ...


Thanks for the above and how much HCG should I take during the 4 week PCT of nolva/clomid? I have been taking 500iu/week through out the 20 week blast 

Also - during the PCT and the 6 week after I continue reloading/deloading for workouts right? meaning 12 sets heavy and then 2 weeks higher reps and 6-9 sets

Thnx

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well i think i mentioned that i had high bp symptoms during cycle, but i always check my HR at the gym all the time before my workout on the tridmill. before i cycled i used to go on the tridmill to see where my resting HR is and always noticed it being 68-74 and after my training session it reaches 128-132 MAX . Now when i started 500mg/wk of test e my resting HR reached 85 and after my training session it goes up to 150!!!! i got freaked out and decided to do more cardio, more rest between sets and lower the weight a bit and thats when i started to loose allot of fat. just to add am not fat if you check my stats in this page and once i got off cycle i decided to stop going to gym and just do cardio on my home tridmill until i figure out this issue i have. Did all various heart tests (Electrocardio, Echo Cardio, Halter 24hr heart monitor, PSA blood test). considering of doing a TMT soon. Cardioligist says i have a healthy heart and the elevated HR is from something else and asked me if am under any sort of stress. right now am typing this while am relaxed and my HR shows as 79, but a few mins ago it reached 92 while am sitting infront of the pc. Some times i get chest pain (pinching pain in the heart) when my HR goes up and its irritating sometimes when you can hear your heart beating faster and louder. I never had this issue when i used to train naturally. my sodium intake is very low and i dropped allot of sugar in my diet so i can minimize this. Even thought it could've been a reaction to food and decided to stop eating cereal,oats and any dairy product for 2-3wks and nothing improved. Will do a hormonal BW test after 2wks and see what i find out, cause i believe an imbalanced hormonal condition can cause my elevated HR.


*Yes a hormonal imbalance can cause this issue (especially from the usages of aromatizing steroids like test/d-bol/anadrol for those few who are prone. Also, thyroid levels can cause irregular heart rythmns . Have you had thyroid levels checked? High hemocrit could also cause this occurence causing blood to thicken.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron
> what are your thoughts on stretching? post workout? *post workout is best and IMO avoid extreme stetching like Doggcrap Training advocates.*and is extra V olive oil that much better than veggy oil, cannola, and etc..? *Definetly better than vegetable oil and somewhat better than canola.*when taking small doses of clen & T3 during a cut is there a protocol? Or can you stay on for the hole duration of the cut?* I would not stay on clen for over 8 weeks and on t-3 for 12 weeks. Yes there are several effective protocols. For t-3 ramp up from 25 to 50 daily after first week and hold. With clen start at 40 per day and increase by 20 every 2 weeks until you peak out at 120 (if you can handle that much) or run clen at 2 weeks on/1 week off at 80 per day while on.*  thanx


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi, i have a question?
> i'm about to start my second cycle. right now i have a bottle of 10 ml deca 200ml and deca 300ml, (test 250 with them)
> can i use them together for my next cycle of 8 weeks,


*you can but thats only enough gear to make a female grow. You need more!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> my cardioligist knows about my AAS usage (i told him cause he looked educated to me and understanding). He didnt record it and thats why my insurance covered me for the tests. by the way since you mentioned about the low oxygen i did book an apointment last month to do a respiration test and am still on the waiting list though. i have the echocardiogram results and doctor said they look good. echocardiogram results came in 3-4 pages of value and pictures of the heart. Audio recording were taken from different chamber areas of the heart to confirm any sort of strange rythems or blockage and he did put the speaker on every time he did a test so i listen and get convinced. will do a tridmil monitor test soon since i requested it to see how my heart reacts under activity. will definatly ask about the nuclear imaging test.
> 
> just to add the humidaty percentage where i live is 98-100% which is terrible for the lungs and know allot of poeple around me who always run around with inhalers. so maybe it has an effect on my lungs oxygen delivery? *YES HIGH HUMIDITY CAUSES ASTHMA LIKE SYMPTOMS WHICH IN TURNS MAKES THE HEART RATE INCREASE!*
> fyi i used to be a moderate to heavy smoker. recently have been successful to quit it the last 2-3 months. Did a chest xray to check heart and lungs. Cardioligist confirms the heart is in good size and there is no enlargment and lungs dont show any sort of toxin deposits yet or any sort of noticable damage, but did get convinced that its time to quit so i can deticate myself for bb. the only thing that i started using are e-cigs and they really helped me to quit cigs and all the other tobacos i used. Did a research on them before using and it seems it only has one slightly bad chemical (propylene glycol). this chemical is not considered to be dangerous compared to the 4000 bad chemicals in a normal cig. Am not saying e-cigs are healthy, but am sure its way less health damage compared to the real cigs. am currently using 0 nicotine liquid in the e-cig to see if its from the nicotine causing this elevated HR and until now i didnt reach to a conclusion.* IT WILL TAKE A WHILE TO GET OVER THE SIDE EFFECTS OF SMOKING. THOSE CIGARS CAN KILL YOU!*am off cycle since March and know for sure something is still not right. the heart pinching pain is way less off cycle and it happens like once every 3 days right now. doc did tell me that my heart beating is in rythem. Dont worry i wont go on any AAS until i get a clear view of whats going on!* Good and lay off caffeine!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=djdizzy;5678465]Ronnie, what are your views on the Mountain Dog Diet which is kinda similar to Paleo?

http://articles.elitefts.com/article...uscle-or-both/

Thanks![/QUOTE*]I certainly cannot disagree with what he has to say. I know hes right about all the corn oils being bad. Unfortunately, healthy foods cost more money but many are worth it IMO.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5678487]once you have sleep apnea and get a machine, does this cure the apnea or wil you be using this machine as long as ur bodybuilding? *It has nothing to do with bodybuilding. Genetics cause sleep apnea and you will be on a bi-pap forever in order to control it!*  since tren is so strong is there a limit to the amount of time u shud use it before taking a break , ie; 2 reloads then a break *I know people who run test and tren year round with no problems but if it causes you to have bad insomnia then you need a break from it.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## kml999

> *Yes a hormonal imbalance can cause this issue (especially from the usages of aromatizing steroids like test/d-bol/anadrol for those few who are prone. Also, thyroid levels can cause irregular heart rythmns . Have you had thyroid levels checked? High hemocrit could also cause this occurence causing blood to thicken.*


TSH,t3,t4 hemocrit values were all good pre,mid and post cycle
BNP and PSA values after cycle were all good too

my echocardiogram result summary:
No regional wall motion abnormality
normal LV function
normal valves
IAS/IVS intact, no clot/pericardial effusion

you mentioned something about the ejection fraction and the value came 62.8%

----------


## bgvillones

Sir, Ronnie can u give me a steroid cycle for insane strength cause 250mg test enanthate has no strength gain I want a big strength gain and less side effects using steroids thanks a lot sir.  :Big Grin:

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..would love your opinion on...... discountsupplements.com...board sponsor..

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...please provide us your opinion of this post.........!!


07-24-2010, 01:03 PM
DOGGCRAPP
Kilo Klub Member Join Date: Jun 2003
Posts: 1,867

I absolutely love stuff like this! Absolutely love it!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I cant stand people in life (bodybuilding and outside bodybuilding) who sit there and complain that they want to be something or do something but dont take the steps to get there or dont apply themselves....its my big pet peeve.

How many times do i tell people.....

Eat your way up into the weight class you want to be in.

Want to be a light heavy? Better be weighing 238 offseason
Want to be a heavyweight? Better be weighing 265 offseason
Want to be a Superheavyweight? Better be weighing 280 plus in the offseason!!!!

I love guys like this who say "FU...I am just doing it...FAST!

how much shit does this guy below get daily from people? Probably alot, look they are allready giving him crap on that board.

Offseaon 280lbs!! - Muscular Development Forums

That sure as hell aint freaking pretty...or comfortable but I'll tell you what....I admire a guy who decides to put 20 pounds on his contest stage bodyweight in a years time and make some major changes.
That guy used food for his anabolic ....and yep he got big and doughy but he is going to be onstage even larger than these pics from last year show......


This sport is tremendously tough in deciding what you want to do with it....do you want to be club guy who looks in shape year round but gains hardly anything from year to year?

or do you want to make major changes, throw caution of bodyfat to the wind, and suffer while coming down?

(I think there is a middle ground and thats what I would prefer)

but I like people who "get after it...and go for it"......this guy wants to look different to the judges than he did last time and is going to

Could he do it in a more comfortable way and one thats a little bit prettier? Yea he could.....but this guy is awesome....he hits the accelerator hard and says "Up yours...im jumping weight classes yearly while you guys toil 10 years to make your jumps!"

Did i say I love it? I love it.

Know what I hate? Guys who try to do that and lose the big picture of why they tried to do that in the first place and get fat.....and then years later when they are lean again they forgot what put on that 20-30 pounds of muscle they now have....and tell everyone who will listen "I stay lean now in the offseason and find i can make quality gains that way.....I once got fat and I wont do that again"

THATS WHAT PUT THE FREAKING SIZE ON YOU!!!!!!! Try to make a 20-30 pound jump in muscle mass again at 8%!!!!! YOU WONT!

Ok thats enough of my rant today.

Does it have to be done exactly like that guy? NOPE....but I love people who got the balls to go after it with the eye on the prize....I hope that guy comes in looking like a monster again ..... its just really fun for me to watch guys like that who dont have their ego wrapped up in a skintight slinky t-shirt year round.

I'm all for what anyone likes to do in this sport....you want to be lean guy year round and look great pulling off your shirt at the beach? Go for it...you have my respect....just dont put down someone else that has different goals than you do.

You want to be big bloated powerbuilding guy who puts on alot of muscle from year to year? Go for it....just dont put down lean guy who has abs year round above......you got your thing, he has his.

But I personally love guys like this who take the bullet train to point B from point A and dont give a flying F&amp;&amp;k what anyone thinks about it.....I think thats awesome....more power to him. And there will be a slew of guys who say "oh thats unhealthy, oh i wouldnt do it that way, he looks like shit in the offseason, etc etc etc"......thats why I like it so much, he doesn't give a crap that he isnt a prettyboy offseason and has his eye on the prize..........have you gone from a small heavy to big heavyweight to superheavyweight in 3 years?

his first year below as a small heavy (won that local show)

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...is it possible to enter a show al shredded without doing cardio??? time restraints are a bitch!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have followed this style of diet for years. I was big into Western A Price and what he tought. 
> 
> I would drive to Rock Hill SC and buy my Raw Milk straight from a licensed dairy farm. 
> 
> Now money is tight and can no longer afford the drive to SC from NC on a weekly basis. Also grass fed beef and free range eggs are expensive.
> 
> The premis of that diet is to eat whole natural foods from animals fed foods natural to them as well. 
> 
> I would like to see what Ronnie says about this way of eating. As a matter of fact I sometimes use Coconut oil in my preworkout shake.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sir, Ronnie can u give me a steroid cycle for insane strength cause 250mg test enanthate has no strength gain I want a big strength gain and less side effects using steroids thanks a lot sir.


For starters try this-
*1 gram of test-e weekly
400 grams of tren -e weekly
75 mgs of anadrol or 50 mgs of d-bol daily*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..would love your opinion on...... discountsupplements.com...board sponsor..


*IMO the best priced supplements on the net and they sponsor our board! Need I say more!?*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...please provide us your opinion of this post.........!!
> 
> 
> 07-24-2010, 01:03 pm
> doggcrapp
> kilo klub member join date: Jun 2003
> posts: 1,867
> 
> i absolutely love stuff like this! Absolutely love it!
> ...


above

----------


## bgvillones

> For starters try this-
> *1 gram of test-e weekly
> 400 grams of tren -e weekly
> 75 mgs of anadrol or 50 mgs of d-bol daily*.


do I take it at the same time or week 1 test-e week 2 tren-e and week 3 50mgs d-bol? And sir can you give me an injectable steroid that has insane str gain cause I dont want orals. Thanks sir.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Titan99

Hi Ron,
I'm currently on a deload after 5 VERY successful reloads. This last reload went great in some respects, not so well in others. I had great gains on legs, back and finally broke a plateau with my arms. However, I've had a real problem with my chest workout, particularly my right rotator cuff (super supinius I believe) As you can see from my workout I've been doing decline, incline and cable crossovers. Unfortunately my bench has dropped from 135 kg to 90 kg due to pain, usually starting around the 4-6 rep and getting progressively worse. I took a week off of pressing exercises and last week skipped working out all together. I felt guilty as hell, but I've been blasting for a year straight, so I guess I needed it. Anyway, I started my actual deload tonight with 75 kg for my first working set and only had slight pain on flat bench (I switched from decline) maybe 2/10 on the pain scale, and nothing on incline or crossovers. Do you think I should deload just this week then start my reload, or should I continue to deload for the the following week too?

I gained some fat which I don't like, but that's all part of the game I guess. The next 4 months I plan on a slow cut/lean bulk to try and hit 5% body fat by the end of October. You already sorted me out on my anabolic doses 700 mg Test Prop/80 mg Tren E/ 50 mg Proviron ed and I was thinking 100 mg Var ed for the last 60 days. Would you dose the var like that or should I do 75 mg ed for the last 90 days? Also, I was toying with one more bulking reload with 1.5 grams test Prop/ 700-800 mg NPP followed by a 800 mg Test Prop/800 Tren E/ 100 Var ed cut...but would 8 weeks be enough time to cut from 12-13% down to 6% BF? Or would it be better to do a long slow cut for 4 months?

Now to my real question. I've been hitting my arms twice a week to try to overcome a plateau as well as balance out my tri's. My right one lost a lot of strength/size due to some nerve damage or something when I had disk replacement surgery last October. They are almost balanced now. The thing is that the last 8 weeks I think I've been over training them (20 sets a week) and would like to get back to 12 sets per week if you think this is wise. Also, my workouts have been going 2-2.5 hours long and I REALLY need to get this time down. I've printed my workout below and highlighted in red my ideas of how to change it to achieve both of these things.

Lastly cardio. I switched from 5 days a week of moderate intensity cardio for 35 minutes (fasted) to 3 days/30 minutes at your advise. I also was drinking a scoop of whey protein with water 30 minutes before the cardio. I found it hard to do and would like to go back to 5 days a week. I know how you feel about cardio, but it feels better/easier to do it more often. I'm also afraid vanity is rearing its ugly head as I believe I got fatter because of it. Up from 8% to 12%. I think the switch from 1.5 grams of sust to 800 mg prop will help here. What do you think? How should I deal with this cardio business with the goal of being 6% BF and as big as possible by the end of Oct? I wish I had or could afford HGH, but it's not an option. 

Here's my workout...

*Monday - Chest/Bi's* - *Chest Decline Bench* - Warm up, Prep Set 1-4, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Incline Bench* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Cable Cross Overs* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Biceps Spider Curls* 10-15, 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 *Incline Bench Curls* 10-15, 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 *AM Cardio 35 min* *Maybe remove Biceps work from here and add in 6 sets of weighted incline situps?*
*
Tuesday - Back Back Width Palm Facing Medium Grip Pulldowns* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Wide Grip Pulldowns* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Back Thickness Underhand Bent Over Yates Rows* Warm Ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Close Grip to Upper Stomach Cable Rows* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *One Handed DB Rows* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *I,m doing a lot of sets for back thickness here. Was thinking either 4 sets underhand rows and 4 sets cable rows OR 3 sets underhand, 3 sets cable rows, 3 sets chest supported one hand machine rows?* Dead lift Warm up, Prep Set, 1-4, 5-6, 5-6, 5-6, 5-6 *AM Cardio 35 min.
Wendsday Off - AM Cardio 35 Min*
*Thursday - Shoulders/Traps/Tri's/Abs Shoulders Overhead Seated Dumbbell Presses* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *One Arm Leaning Lateral Raises* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Reverse Flies* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Reverse Standing One Hand Cable Flies* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Traps Seated Dumbbell Shrugs* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Triceps Rope Pushdowns* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Yates Tri DB Press* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Abs Weighted Decline Sit ups 6 Sets to failure AM Fasted Cardio 35 min This is one long-ass workout!! Thinking of dropping Tri's and moving abs to chest day (Mon.)*

*Friday - Legs Squats* Warm ups, Prep Set, 1-4, 8-12, 8-12 *Hack Squats* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Leg Extensions* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Leg Curls* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Standing Calf Raises* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Seated Calf Raises* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *No Cardio* *I really made some nice gains on legs during this last reload. All I can think is adding another set of squats and another set to hack squats or possibly changing hack squats with leg press? Other than that I like this work out.
*
*Saturday - Arms Biceps Standing Wide Grip Barbell Curls* 6-10, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Spider Curls* 6-10, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Concentration Curls* 6-10, 6-10, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Triceps Skull Crushers* Warm ups, 6-10, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Overhead Tri Extensions* 6-10, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Rope Cable Pushdowns* 6-10, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Had some elbow joint problems this last reload (probably from over training arms, 20 sets!!) but I was kind of stuck on arms so I think it helped break the plateau, but in the long run I know your right, 12 sets a week for arms is plenty. I like these exercises (stopped weighted dips and I now do skull crushers on a slight incline to alleviate shoulder and elbow pain. I have here but I'm always willing to change if you have a suggestion. Also, what do you think about the 6-10 reps for the first working set?* *AM Fasted Cardio 35 min

Sunday - No Cardio*

BTW, there's a few pics now and one from before you started helping me Ron. I suppose I don't even have to say it do I...Lol!!!

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie I just started my first 2 week deload. First 8 weeks was test 500 and deca 400.

Second reload will be test 750 and deca 400.

I Have 4 old bottles of the pro hormone BOLD200 that was i think an EQ clone. Is it worth adding at 800mg a day for 8 weeks. If not ill prolly never use the stuff again. I know its mild and not hard on liver in any way.

What you think?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> do I take it at the same time or week 1 test-e week 2 tren -e and week 3 50mgs d-bol? And sir can you give me an injectable steroid that has insane str gain cause I dont want orals. Thanks sir.


 *Combine 1 cc of test-enanthate, 1 cc of sustanon and 1 cc of tren-e or tren-a. Shoot 1 cc of each drug Monday-Wednesday-Friday. Thats a 3cc shot 3 times per week.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> TSH,t3,t4 hemocrit values were all good pre,mid and post cycle
> BNP and PSA values after cycle were all good too
> 
> my echocardiogram result summary:
> No regional wall motion abnormality
> normal LV function
> normal valves
> IAS/IVS intact, no clot/pericardial effusion
> 
> you mentioned something about the ejection fraction and the value came 62.8%


*If its not your thyroid, then it could be the pituitary and adrenals 
as exogenous hormones such as aldosterone, pituitary, cortisol, etc, can cause issues for some.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...is it possible to enter a show al shredded without doing cardio??? time restraints are a bitch!!!


*Dave Palumbo never did cardio to get show ready and he was one of the most vascular of all!*

----------


## bgvillones

Sir Ronnie is it ok to take only 250mgs of sustanon only for 4 weeks cause I dont want a whole cycle on using steroids ? I am 23 yrs old and 126lbs would want to gain 30lbs only. I just want to use steroids for an increase str only. And is it safe to use sustanon without any other steroids? thanks a lot sir.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron,
> I'm currently on a deload after 5 VERY successful reloads. This last reload went great in some respects, not so well in others. I had great gains on legs, back and finally broke a plateau with my arms. However, I've had a real problem with my chest workout, particularly my right rotator cuff (super supinius I believe) As you can see from my workout I've been doing decline, incline and cable crossovers. Unfortunately my bench has dropped from 135 kg to 90 kg due to pain, usually starting around the 4-6 rep and getting progressively worse. I took a week off of pressing exercises and last week skipped working out all together. I felt guilty as hell, but I've been blasting for a year straight, so I guess I needed it. Anyway, I started my actual deload tonight with 75 kg for my first working set and only had slight pain on flat bench (I switched from decline) maybe 2/10 on the pain scale, and nothing on incline or crossovers. Do you think I should deload just this week then start my reload, or should I continue to deload for the the following week too?* I would do a 2 week deload and ship heavy sets on all chest work with next reload until pain clears up. You must let that shoulder heal before it tears!*I gained some fat which I don't like, but that's all part of the game I guess. The next 4 months I plan on a slow cut/lean bulk to try and hit 5% body fat by the end of October. You already sorted me out on my anabolic doses 700 mg Test Prop/80 mg Tren E/ 50 mg Proviron ed and I was thinking 100 mg Var ed for the last 60 days. Would you dose the var like that or should I do 75 mg ed for the last 90 days? * i think 75 mgs of var is plenty and some tend to do fine using only 40 per day*.Also, I was toying with one more bulking reload with 1.5 grams test Prop/ 700-800 mg NPP followed by a 800 mg Test Prop/800 Tren E/ 100 Var ed cut...but would 8 weeks be enough time to cut from 12-13% down to 6% BF? Or would it be better to do a long slow cut for 4 months? *You can probably go from 12 down to around 6-8% in 8 weeks but dont lose over 2lbs per week.*
> Now to my real question. I've been hitting my arms twice a week to try to overcome a plateau as well as balance out my tri's. My right one lost a lot of strength/size due to some nerve damage or something when I had disk replacement surgery last October. They are almost balanced now. The thing is that the last 8 weeks I think I've been over training them (20 sets a week) and would like to get back to 12 sets per week if you think this is wise. Also, my workouts have been going 2-2.5 hours long and I REALLY need to get this time down. I've printed my workout below and highlighted in red my ideas of how to change it to achieve both of these things.* 12 sets once per week or 6 sets twice a week is the maximum amount of work sets you should ever do. Genetics determines how big your arms will get in the end. I am only doing 8 sets per week and it's working well for me.*Lastly cardio. I switched from 5 days a week of moderate intensity cardio for 35 minutes (fasted) to 3 days/30 minutes at your advise. I also was drinking a scoop of whey protein with water 30 minutes before the cardio. I found it hard to do and would like to go back to 5 days a week. I know how you feel about cardio, but it feels better/easier to do it more often. I'm also afraid vanity is rearing its ugly head as I believe I got fatter because of it. *You can do cardio 5 days per week but keep in mind that the more you do the less effective it becomes during a cutting phase. I'm 8 weeks out from a show and doing no cardio but I can stick to the diet and I am not an endomorph. Go back to 5 days per week of cardio*. Up from 8% to 12%. I think the switch from 1.5 grams of sust to 800 mg prop will help here. *Not a lot if you are eating low carbs but some*. What do you think? How should I deal with this cardio business with the goal of being 6% BF and as big as possible by the end of Oct? I wish I had or could afford HGH, but it's not an option. * Cardio is not the key its your diet and supplements! Are you carb sensitive?*Here's my workout...
> 
> *Monday - Chest/Bi's* - *Chest Decline Bench* - Warm up, Prep Set 1-4, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Incline Bench* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Cable Cross Overs* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Biceps Spider Curls* 10-15, 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 *Incline Bench Curls* 10-15, 10-15, 10-15, 10-15 *AM Cardio 35 min* *Maybe remove Biceps work from here and add in 6 sets of weighted incline situps?*
> *
> Tuesday - Back Back Width Palm Facing Medium Grip Pulldowns* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Wide Grip Pulldowns* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Back Thickness Underhand Bent Over Yates Rows* Warm Ups, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Close Grip to Upper Stomach Cable Rows* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *One Handed DB Rows* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *I,m doing a lot of sets for back thickness here. Was thinking either 4 sets underhand rows and 4 sets cable rows OR 3 sets underhand, 3 sets cable rows, 3 sets chest supported one hand machine rows?* Dead lift Warm up, Prep Set, 1-4, 5-6, 5-6, 5-6, 5-6 *AM Cardio 35 min.
> Wendsday Off - AM Cardio 35 Min*
> *Thursday - Shoulders/Traps/Tri's/Abs Shoulders Overhead Seated Dumbbell Presses* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *One Arm Leaning Lateral Raises* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Reverse Flies* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Reverse Standing One Hand Cable Flies* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Traps Seated Dumbbell Shrugs* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Triceps Rope Pushdowns* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Yates Tri DB Press* 8-12, 8-12, 8-12, 8-12 *Abs Weighted Decline Sit ups 6 Sets to failure AM Fasted Cardio 35 min This is one long-ass workout!! Thinking of dropping Tri's and moving abs to chest day (Mon.)*
> ...


above

----------


## bgvillones

....

----------


## The Titan99

Excellent Ron, thanks a lot. I'll do it. Gonna feel lazy though. Just have to REALLY concentrate on intensity AND FORM I guess.
One thing though. What do you think about the NPP/test reload then the test/tren /var 2 month cut as opposed to a 4 month slow cut as outlined in my previous post. Is 2 months enough to get to 6% bf and is it wise to try and cut that soon after a bulk? You can see where I'm at bf wise from the picture above. Whats your bf estimate?
Also, based on your recommendation, how would you run the steroids (I have clen and t3 too btw).
Thanks a million again and good luck with the up coming shows!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sir Ronnie is it ok to take only 250mgs of sustanon only for 4 weeks cause I dont want a whole cycle on using steroids ? I am 23 yrs old and 126lbs would want to gain 30lbs only. I just want to use steroids for an increase str only. And is it safe to use sustanon without any other steroids? thanks a lot sir.


*4 weeks is a waste of time and you cannot gain 30 lbs of muscle in 4 weeks.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5680660]Ronnie I just started my first 2 week deload. First 8 weeks was test 500 and deca 400.

Second reload will be test 750 and deca 400.

I Have 4 old bottles of the pro hormone BOLD200 that was i think an EQ clone. Is it worth adding at 800mg a day for 8 weeks. If not ill prolly never use the stuff again. I know its mild and not hard on liver in any way.

What you think? *I don't think its going to help much at all, if any, but might as well go ahead and use it.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## frytlon

Thanks. Info helped tremendously. Clarified it for me quite well.

----------


## lynxeffect1

the bigger im getn the bigger my waist is getn. is this the norm? or are all those slim waists bodybuilders say they have over exaggerated or do they just count the waist size when cut for competition

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> the bigger im getn the bigger my waist is getn. is this the norm? or are all those slim waists bodybuilders say they have over exaggerated or do they just count the waist size when cut for competition


*When you gain body weight your waist line gets bigger according to your genetics. When you diet down it gets smaller. Due to having great genetics some do not gain much fat around their abs when bulking up but some of them will lose defiintion in legs or some other area. And some just claim their competitive waist size. 

One thing that always hurt me about dieting down is the need to lose some muscle mass to get all the fat off my abs and upper back region. This has to do with my genetics. Some people are just born with a small waist. I was not that fortunate and tend to bloat up in the abs when putting on size and I was born with a fairly wide waist. 
*

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, im about to finish t3 and abit concerned about the fat rebound while natural thyroid is getting back up. good idea to run clen ed low dose to prevent this? was recommended dnp low dose for a couple of weeks but want to stay away from that tbh. clen ok with maintenance cals?
thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5681953]Excellent Ron, thanks a lot. I'll do it. Gonna feel lazy though. Just have to REALLY concentrate on intensity AND FORM I guess.
One thing though. What do you think about the NPP/test reload then the test/tren /var 2 month cut as opposed to a 4 month slow cut as outlined in my previous post. Is 2 months enough to get to 6% bf and is it wise to try and cut that soon after a bulk? You can see where I'm at bf wise from the picture above. Whats your bf estimate?
Also, based on your recommendation, how would you run the steroids (I have clen and t3 too btw).
Thanks a million again and good luck with the up coming shows![/QUOTE*]PLEASE POST HOW YOU THINK YOU WANT TO RUN THIS CYCLE AND LET ME CRITIQUE IT. THAT WILL BE MUCH EASIER!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, im about to finish t3 and abit concerned about the fat rebound while natural thyroid is getting back up. Good idea to run clen ed low dose to prevent this? *taper down slowly on t-3 by reducing it by 12.5-every 3 days. Running clen at around 40-80 mcgs per is a good plan!*  was recommended dnp low dose for a couple of weeks but want to stay away from that tbh.* not sure who recommended dnp but they gave you some terrible advice!* clen ok with maintenance cals? *yes and i would reduce cals by 500 per day once you go off and or add in more cardio to compensate for coming off dnp*.
> Thanks


above

----------


## The Titan99

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5683674]


> Excellent Ron, thanks a lot. I'll do it. Gonna feel lazy though. Just have to REALLY concentrate on intensity AND FORM I guess.
> One thing though. What do you think about the NPP/test reload then the test/tren /var 2 month cut as opposed to a 4 month slow cut as outlined in my previous post. Is 2 months enough to get to 6% bf and is it wise to try and cut that soon after a bulk? You can see where I'm at bf wise from the picture above. Whats your bf estimate?
> Also, based on your recommendation, how would you run the steroids (I have clen and t3 too btw).
> Thanks a million again and good luck with the up coming shows![/QUOTE*]PLEASE POST HOW YOU THINK YOU WANT TO RUN THIS CYCLE AND LET ME CRITIQUE IT. THAT WILL BE MUCH EASIER!*


OK your right. This will be easier. This was option 1 (previous cycle was 1750 mg Sust/700 mg Tren E/100 mg Proviron ed)
Week 1-8 Test Prop 1.5-2 grams wk/NPP 800 mg/50 mg Proviron ed
Week 9-10 Test Prop 500 mg wk
(Cutting)Week 11-20 Test Prop 700 (maybe as high as a gram mg wk/Tren E 800 mg/50 mg Proviron ed/75-100 mg ed/Clen cycled 2 weeks on 2 weeks off/T3 mcg ed for the last 30 days-(not sure on this).

What do you think about dropping the proviron dose? How about that T3? 

I've been blasting for 1 year straight. I really want to keep going.

Thanks Man.

Option 2 would be the same as week 11-20 but straight through to Oct. 31st.

P.S. Absolutely love the workout!!!

----------


## bgvillones

> *4 weeks is a waste of time and you cannot gain 30 lbs of muscle in 4 weeks.*


Sir Ronnie how many weeks should I use sustanon if I want to gain 30lbs? and is it ok to take only 1 kind of steroid only for example sustanon only? thanks sir Ronnie.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sir Ronnie how many weeks should I use sustanon if I want to gain 30lbs? *It doesnt work that way. You might run it 2 years and only gain 10 lbs if you do not eat enough calories. I would run it 20 weeks then PCT and see where you are*. and is it ok to take only 1 kind of steroid only for example sustanon only? *yes* thanks sir Ronnie.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5683680]


> OK your right. This will be easier. This was option 1 (previous cycle was 1750 mg Sust/700 mg Tren E/100 mg Proviron ed)
> Week 1-8 Test Prop 1.5-2 grams wk/NPP 800 mg/50 mg Proviron ed
> Week 9-10 Test Prop 500 mg wk
> (Cutting)Week 11-20 Test Prop 700 (maybe as high as a gram mg wk/Tren E 800 mg/50 mg Proviron ed/75-100 mg ed/Clen cycled 2 weeks on 2 weeks off/T3 mcg ed for the last 30 days-(not sure on this).
> 
> What do you think about dropping the proviron dose? *50 mgs of proviron daily is fine. TEST/TREN CYCLE LOOKS GOOD!* How about that T3?* run t-3 at 25 mcgs daily for week 11. From weeks 12-20-run t-3 at 50 mcgs daily. Take full dose at night to have most stabile blood levels of t-3. run clen at 40mcgs daily starting week 11 and increase by 20 mcgs every 2-3 weeks until you finish at week 20. Week 21 begin tapering off t-3 and clen..
> 
> *I've been blasting for 1 year straight. I really want to keep going. Thanks Man.
> 
> ...


[B]NOTE: There are multiple methods of using clen, steroids , etc but as with anything there is generally a best way! It seems the most common method of taking clen is two weeks on/ 2 weeks off. While this method will work to some degree it's more beneficial to stay on for longer periods of time. Sometimes the most popular methods of using steroids, clen, etc are not the best. Clenbuterol as with steroids, your body gets accustomed. As it becomes accustomed it slows down working. This is why som ehave chosen the two weeks on and two week off method using clen or 12 weeks on 6 weeks off method with steroids.. But, you can benefit from taking longer if you use a sling shot approach and ramp up! With the slingshot method method we create a scenario where drugs can be used much longer with more effectiveness. [/B]

----------


## The Titan99

OK, here's the final script.

Week 1-20 Test Prop 1.4 ml ed/Tren E 800 mg per week/Deca 125 mg per week (joints)/Anavar 75 mg ed for week 12-20/50 mg Proviron ed//Clen starting week 11 40 mcgs increasing 20 mcgs each week through week 20/T3 25 mcgs week 11 week 12-20 T3 at 50 mcgs ed.

I will save the NPP for a big bulking cycle in November.

I've made this macro chart based on 234 lbs at 11% BF which is where I think I'm at.

Macro Break Down For 96 kg Lean Body Mass 
Cutting (-500) Maintenance Bulking (+500) 
Calories	2860 3288	3716 3360 3788 4216 3860 4288 4716 
Exercise	Light	Moderate	Heavy Light	Moderate Heavy	Light	Moderate Heavy
Protein	415 415 415 415 415 415 415 415 415
Carb 150 204 266 212 266 320 275 329 382	
Fat 67 90 118 95 118 142 122 146 170

The thing does not post correctly, but you get the idea. It's based on the Katch-Mcardle method using lean body mass.

I use the light days for days off, the moderate for deloads and cardio only on reloads and heavy on weight training days on reloads (5 day split)
While cutting I carb cycle and during reloads I continuously swap protein for carbs. I will adjust as I gain or lose weight or if needed.

This along with my workout you helped me sort out should yield the best results yet. 

Sorry for all the posts, I won't hassle you till Oct 31st at which point I will post the results.

Good luck with the up coming shows buddy, your going to killem all!!!!

----------


## bgvillones

> above


Sir that means I would run 250mgs of sustanon per week for 20 weeks then pct? What medicine should I take during pct and how long is the pct? Thanks.

----------


## oscarjones

NO D/C BLAST PLAN - FINDING THE THRESHOLD FOR TESTOSTERONE 
~~~~~~~~

(Step 1)
>RELOAD WEEK 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 500mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 1.25mL, mane 1.25mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL

<DELOAD WEEK 9, 10
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 250mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 0.625mL, mane 0.625mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL


(Step 2)
>RELOAD WEEK 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18 
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 500mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 1.25mL, mane 1.25mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL

<DELOAD WEEK 19, 20
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 250mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 0.625mL, mane 0.625mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL


(Step 3)
>RELOAD WEEK 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28 
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 700mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 1.75mL, mane 1.75mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL

<DELOAD WEEK 29, 30
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 300mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 0.75mL, mane 0.75mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL


(Step 4)
>RELOAD WEEK 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38 
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 700mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 1.75mL, mane 1.75mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL

<DELOAD WEEK 39, 40
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 300mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 0.75mL, mane 0.75mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL


*PRIMER WEEK 41, 42 
comp. Testosterone Enanthate 200mg QWK, IJ IM, X2 div., noct. 0.5mL, mane 0.5mL, q3.5 days, 200mg/mL


rept. d.t.d. ≥ Step 3

~~~~~~~~
Ancillaries included during NO D/C BLAST PLAN

comp. Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG ) 400IU t.i.w. IJ SQ, s.o.s., s.a.

comp. Anastrozole (Arimidex ) 0.25mg p.o. q.d., s.o.s., s.a.

comp. Isotretinoin (Accutane) 10-20mg p.o. q.d., s.o.s., s.a.

~~~~~~~~
Notes

I am taking the plunge into complete self-saturated synthetic hormone replacement therapy. My goal is to reach a maximum genetic muscle hypertrophy via testosterone manipulation. Minor subjective ancillaries are included adjunctly to suppress side-effects and maintain sexual reproduction organ function and aesthetic.

~~~~~~~~
Abbreviation glossary

D/C | discontinue 
comp. | compound
mg | milligram
QWK | every week
IJ | injection
IM | intramuscular
X | times
div. | divide
noct. | at night
mane | in the morning
q | every
rept. | repeats
d.t.d. | give of such doses
IU | international unit
t.i.w. | three times a week
SQ | subcutaneous
s.o.s. | if there is a need
s.a. | use your judgement
p.o. | by mouth or orally
q.d. | every day

~~~~~~~~
Thanks for introducing the idea of SST Ronnie! I would be honored to receive advice on the integrity of this blast plan.

----------


## oscarjones

^^May also include Finasteride for DHT.

----------


## lynxeffect1

when you say use only a slight angle for decline bench, how much exactly , a rough estimate on how much of an angle? or most benches have notches on them now, i usually decline it to notch no.5 ?

----------


## jcjordan

> 8 Week cycles are what you want with test/deca . Both kick in hard during week 3 and continue to work until around week 8. After that point you would need to increase the dosage to keep making good gains. William Llewellyn speaks about this very thing in his book- "anabolics 9th edition". This means 12 week anabolic cycles with the same dosages are not optimal!


im 39 11 stone trained on and off for years don't know if im posting in right plase sorry if not my queston is iv just started taking deca 300 with test enth 250 i have had 2 ml of beca in one gluet and 2ml of test enth in the other gluet on friday and i was going to do this every friday will this work and what sort of gains would i expect from this thanks in advance and again im sorry if im posting in the wrong place as im new to all this computer stuff thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> OK, here's the final script.
> 
> Week 1-20 Test Prop 1.4 ml ed/Tren E 800 mg per week/Deca 125 mg per week (joints)/Anavar 75 mg ed for week 12-20/50 mg Proviron ed//Clen starting week 11 40 mcgs increasing 20 mcgs each week through week 20/T3 25 mcgs week 11 week 12-20 T3 at 50 mcgs ed.
> 
> I will save the NPP for a big bulking cycle in November.
> 
> I've made this macro chart based on 234 lbs at 11% BF which is where I think I'm at.
> 
> Macro Break Down For 96 kg Lean Body Mass 
> ...


*I don't see anything that stands out as being off so I think you are good to go!
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sir that means I would run 250mgs of sustanon per week for 20 weeks then pct? What medicine should I take during pct and how long is the pct? Thanks.


*Weeks 1-8 750 mgs of sustanon weekly
Weeks 9-10 250 mgs of sustanon weekly
Weeks 11-18 1250 mgs of sustanon weekly
Weeks 19-20 250 mgs of sustanon weekly
Weeks 21-24 PCT*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> no d/c blast plan - finding the threshold for testosterone 
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> (step 1)
> >reload week 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 
> comp. Testosterone enanthate 500mg qwk, ij im, x2 div., noct. 1.25ml, mane 1.25ml, q3.5 days, 200mg/ml
> 
> <deload week 9, 10
> comp. Testosterone enanthate 250mg qwk, ij im, x2 div., noct. 0.625ml, mane 0.625ml, q3.5 days, 200mg/ml
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=oscarjones;5686311]^^May also include Finasteride for DHT.[/QUOTE*]I WOULDNT AS IT WILL KILL SEX DRIVE AND REDUCE EFFECTIVENESS OF CYCLE!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when you say use only a slight angle for decline bench, how much exactly , a rough estimate on how much of an angle? Or most benches have notches on them now, i usually decline it to notch no.5 ?


*15 degrees for both declines and inclines*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello, english is not my mother language so there might be some mistakes. So just ignore them :d i have a question about aas - my gear is to expire in december, so i was wondering if it is safe to use it a month or two later after the expiration date ? *yes! I* won't have time to commit myself to training 100% as i may have to go abroad for a while. This is a question to anyone, not necesserely to ronnie.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im 39 11 stone trained on and off for years don't know if im posting in right plase sorry if not my queston is iv just started taking deca 300 with test enth 250 i have had 2 ml of beca in one gluet and 2ml of test enth in the other gluet on friday and i was going to do this every friday will this work and what sort of gains would i expect from this thanks in advance and again im sorry if im posting in the wrong place as im new to all this computer stuff thanks again


*it will work but how much you gain is determined by your diet, training andf mostly genetics. No one knows so all you can do is find out for yourself.*

----------


## oscarjones

> Originally Posted by oscarjones
> 
> 
> ^^May also include Finasteride for DHT.
> 
> 
> *]I WOULDNT AS IT WILL KILL SEX DRIVE AND REDUCE EFFECTIVENESS OF CYCLE!*


Then would you recommend any type of beta blockers to keep DHT in check? Benign Prostate Hyperplasia is something I don't wish to develop!

----------


## kml999

Ronnie i finally did bw and this is the comparison of my natural baseline, after cycle and after my 2nd pct:

my baseline (natural) 
estradiol 1.7 pg/ml (men <62pg/ml) 
LH 4.81 mIU/ml (male 2-12) 
FSH 4.06 mIU/ml (1.0-8.0) 
Total test 3.51 (3.0-10.6) 

after cycle:
estradiol 78.76 (7.63-42.6) 
LH 2.23 (1.7-8.6) 
FSH 1.56 (1.5-12.4) 
Total test 1.55 (2.8-8.0) 

after 2nd pct 
estradiol 69.14 (7.63-42.6)
LH 2.51 (1.7-8.6)
FSH 2.21 (1.5-12.4) 
Total test 1.67 (2.8-8.0) 

my last pct was 3wks of 20 nolva and 50 clomid. aromasin came late and only used it for 3 days (25mg, 12.5,12.5) and ONE time usage of letro of around 1-1.2mg. was aiming 4wks pct, but had to do a surgery if you remember. BW was done 1 month after last pct dose!

it seems my estro went down a bit but shouldnt it go lower then that since i used one shot of letro? my lh/fsh slightly improved, but not much and i think i should give hcg a try? am dealing with a diff doc since the previous endo drove me crazy and thought i had a tumor either in my adernal gland or scrotum. already did a scrotum ultrasound and did a CT scan for the abdominal area to check liver,kidney,adernal gland, stomach, bladder, bancereas, prosate, lower part of the lungs...etc and all came good. except some fat deposits on the liver which i believe from lack of excersize (doc said thats no issue and its reversable once i start excersizing and following a proper diet).

whats next? 2wks of aromasin 25mg/day and 1000iu/wk of hcg? shouldnt nolva/clomid have increased lh/fsh?

----------


## lynxeffect1

our inclined barbell bench is not adjustable and prob 30 degrees, is this too much and be a waiste of time? u can feel it working very high onda chest. also i still wasnt given accutane but was given tetralysal. been taking them since saturday and since monday ive a permanent pain in my right hamstring out of no where , its like ive pulled or strained it and feels the same if ive my leg straight or bent, wudnt have anything to do with weakening the tendons or anything like uve mentioned to me or have i just strained it unknowns to myself ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Then would you recommend any type of beta blockers to keep DHT in check? Benign Prostate Hyperplasia is something I don't wish to develop!


saw palmetto

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie im finishing up my first deload and will start the next reload on monday.

First 8 weeks were test 500 and deca 400.

I planned on doing test 750 and deca 400 for the last 8.

I may go another route im not quite sure as im confused. Im worried my hair may be thinning out and im nervous taking the test to 750mg. 

My 2 options right now are keep the test at 500ish and up the deca to 600. I know i may screw myself sexually but i can live with that for 8 weeks. 

Second option is forget bulking anymore, since I know i wont ever do higher doses of test in the fear of hairloss I may just start a cut.

I can be happy at 175 shredded, im 192 now but carrying a little fat on the belly, seem to be leaner everywhere else. 

So what do you recommend.

Option 1 - Test 500ish Deca 600 keep bulking this last reload and then i would plan a 4 week pct then right away start a cut.

Option 2 start a cut now. Not sure if I could cut with Deca and if so how much would you run and how much test. I also have 5000mg of var that i plan on using to but I would like to get around 12% before adding the var.

So if i could cut with deca and test im thinking 500test 400 deca for 8 weeks then test 500 and var 75mg a day for another 8 with no deload since im cutting.

If you think i could still put on some nice mass with option 1 I would go with that and then take a month off and then start option 2. If you think option 1 is pointless then I would start the cut now.

What do you think? I hope this makes sense to you.

Also i only stick to the following compounds due to me being prone to hairloss.

Deca
Test "i can control DHT somewhat"
Var
Tbol
EQ which is a waste and i wont ever run. 

Other things like tren dbol , adrol i wont touch even though i would love to.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie i finally did bw and this is the comparison of my natural baseline, before 2nd pct and after my 2nd last pct:
> 
> My baseline (natural) 
> estradiol 1.7 pg/ml (men <62pg/ml) 
> lh 4.81 miu/ml (male 2-12) 
> fsh 4.06 miu/ml (1.0-8.0) 
> total test 3.51 (3.0-10.6) 
> 
> after cycle:
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5687343]our inclined barbell bench is not adjustable and prob 30 degrees, is this too much and be a waiste of time?* IT IS UNLESS YO ARE GENTICALLY GIFTED IN UPPER CHEST AREA. DO DUMBBELL INCLINES USING AN ADJUSTABLE SEAT OR SMITH MACHINE IS EVEN BETTER. USE A MEDIUM/CLOSE GRIP TO INCREASE RANGE OF MOTION* u can feel it working very high onda chest. *DO YOU GET SORE IN UPPER CHEST AREA OR FRONT DELTS? IF YOU HAVE A SHALLOW UPPER CHEST ODDS ARE GOOD IT WILL NEVER DO A LOT AS THE UPPER CHEST IS LIKE CALVES (YOU EITHER HAVE IT OR YOU DON'T BUT IT CAN BE IMPROVED)* also i still wasnt given accutane but was given tetralysal. been taking them since saturday and since monday ive a permanent pain in my right hamstring out of no where , its like ive pulled or strained it and feels the same if ive my leg straight or bent, wudnt have anything to do with weakening the tendons or anything like uve mentioned to me or have i just strained it unknowns to myself ? *IT HAPPENED SO FAST ITS PROBABLY JUST A STRAIN.[/*QUOTE][B]NOTE: [/B]*[U]HERES A PICTURE I TOOK OF MY WIFE A FEW DAYS AGO. NOTICE HOW HER UPPER CHEST HAS A LOT OF VASCULARITY AND CROSS STRIATION. I SIMPLY CANNOT GET THOSE KIND OF CROSS STRIATIONS IN MY UPPER PECS AND WE DO THE SAME EXERCISES FOR THAT AREA ONCE A WEEK (3 SETS OF 15 DEGREE INCLINES USING A SMITH MACHINE). I AM ALSO ABLE TO USE MORE WEIGHT ON INCLINES THAN HER SO IT JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT GENETICS MORE SO THAN ANY OTHER FACTOR DETERMINE MUSCLE GROWTH, SIZE, SHAPE, DETAILS, ETC![/**U]*

----------


## djdizzy

Ronnie, I'm 38, 6'5" 210lbs and about 15%BF. I have been working out for 4-5 years regulary now. I have always had sleep issues and they seem to worsen when on gear or if I step up my workouts. I have dropped back to doing the same amount of sets that you are doing on a 4 day split.

Tues - Back/Traps
Thurs - Chest/Bi's
Sat - Legs
Sun - Shoulders/Tri's

Chest 9 sets 3 ex
Lats 12 sets 4 ex
Shoulders 9 sets 3 ex
Biceps 8 sets 2 ex
Triceps 9 sets 3 ex
Quads 10 sets 3 ex
Hams 6 sets 2 ex
Calves 6 sets 2 ex
Abs 6 sets 2 ex
Traps 6 sets 2 ex


I also run 4 miles MWF (non workout days)

I have done 2 cycles previously and I just did a 20week blast in which I finished up PCT a month ago. I lost a little strength but have rebounded and been adding weight the past 2 weeks.

I did back yesterday and felt I had a great work out, squeezing at the top of every rep and really feeling the muscle work the weight and then last night I slept like shit. It worries me that I might be overtraining, yet I still have sleep issues when I have stopped working out to give my body a break for a week.

My thought with my next blast to start at the end of July would be to prime this week (actually doing nothing for a week), deload the following 2 weeks and then start the blast.

What do you think? Also I just did a sleep apnea test but won't get the results for a few weeks.

Good Luck to you and your wife (she is ripped up!) in the upcoming shows!

Thanks!

Forgot to ask, for my previous blast I did 500mg then 750mg test only. For this 2nd blast I'm adding 400mg Deca /week and 50mg Proviron /daily. Can I do 500/750 test again since I am adding a second steroid or do I need to go 750/1000 for this second blast.

----------


## kml999

> Whats next? 2wks of aromasin 25mg/day and 1000iu/wk of hcg ? *i would inject 1500 ius of hcg every other day for 3 weeks. Keep in aromasin for 4 weeks (1 week after hcg cycle)*. shouldnt nolva/clomid have increased lh/fsh? yes but maybe your ancillaries were low dosed?


well wouldnt 1500iu of hcg EOD cause estrogen to elevate? wont it aromatize?

by the way am *off cycle* and wanted to double check that i need to do hcg 1500iu EOD and 25mg/day of aromasin? or its better to dose the aromasin at 12.5 EOD since am off cycle and 25mg will kill all my estro? can i do 3000iu of hcg x2 per wk instead? subq or im injections? i never did hcg before and am not that fimiliar with it yet! Please be aware am off cycle and am sure those doses mentioned above are kind of high?

the ancillaries i used are pharm/human grade all bought from the pharmacy and came in blisters packs, so am sure its not underdosed

*update*
i did further BW for just estro and total test on the 5th day of pct...now my estro used to be 69.14 (7.63-42.6) and now is *38 (11-44)* and my total test was 1.67 (2.8-8.0) and now total test is *4.83 (3.0-10.6)*. i ran this when i started my 3rd pct 5 days ago:

day1: 37.5mg aromasin, 100clomid
day2: 37.5 aromasin, 100 clomid, 40 nolva
day3: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day4: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day5: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva (havent taken the nolva on this day when i did the test and took it afterwards before sleep)

i did the bw test on the 5th day of this pct which was YESTERDAY i did estrodiol and total testosterone ONLY at a local lab and got the above results. i will keep aromasin at 12.5mg per day and 20 nolva until the 10th day

should i stop on the 10th day? should i still do hcg?

----------


## Gi812Many

Hey Ronnie, 

Not new to the site, just can not remember my previous screen name. Im starting back AS use after a 7 year period of no use. Really love the Reload/Deload idea...I did something similar back in the day but it was 16 weeks total w/ an increase in the amount of AS use at 9 weeks and a 4 week peroid where I would cruise. Looking at from that perspective I can see where this would work and probably save money as well...My question for you, Tren E...Im going to be using 500mgs of Test E, 600mgs of EQ and was going to use 300mgs of Tren E. How do you feel about running Tren so often? 8 weeks all 3 compounds - 2 weeks 250mgs of Test E / Weekly....then obviously start up with the previous reload and maybe up the dosages?

----------


## ricky23

....

----------


## jcjordan

> *it will work but how much you gain is determined by your diet, training andf mostly genetics. No one knows so all you can do is find out for yourself.*


sorry what i ment was if i have 2ml of test enth and 2 ml of deca 300 2 ml in each glut every sunday and nothing inbetween will i be leaving it too long apart for it to work or get in to my system and again thanks to the more experenced advise that you have gave me

----------


## kelevra

Leg help during cut PLZ..
Squat 135 & 225 for a set of 10 each to warm up. 
Squat 3x 315 for 12 or so. (smart failure)
Lunges weighted 2 sets to failure
Ex 2 sets 14-16 reps (to low of reps hurt knees on this lift)
Ham Curl 3 sets 8-10 reps (smart failure)
10sets + 2 warm ups
Is this too much volume for cutting? I decreased the weight used on Squat as i was doing 405 for sets of 8, but upper body is getting to weak to support it. Bothering mid back and traps. (no injuries wanted)

----------


## lynxeffect1

wow ur wife looks in super shape ron! tried 15degrees (roughly anyway) and saw a big differance , really felt the chest being hit way more and hardly felt the shoulder engaging much at all. was under the impression before that the higher the incline the higher up the chest u worked, so thanks for that ron! how do the pro's manage to take steroids inda off season when there flying to differant states/ countries guest posing ? also with the extreme doses they take how do they know when theyve hit their genetic potential and are using a high enough dose that they;ll ever need to use ? and not think maybe if i add another few grams a week il get to the next level yet again, is it basically ..try it and see since everyone differant and u wont know otherwise?

----------


## ricky23

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5687686]


> our inclined barbell bench is not adjustable and prob 30 degrees, is this too much and be a waiste of time?* IT IS UNLESS YO ARE GENTICALLY GIFTED IN UPPER CHEST AREA. DO DUMBBELL INCLINES USING AN ADJUSTABLE SEAT OR SMITH MACHINE IS EVEN BETTER. USE A MEDIUM/CLOSE GRIP TO INCREASE RANGE OF MOTION* u can feel it working very high onda chest. *DO YOU GET SORE IN UPPER CHEST AREA OR FRONT DELTS? IF YOU HAVE A SHALLOW UPPER CHEST ODDS ARE GOOD IT WILL NEVER DO A LOT AS THE UPPER CHEST IS LIKE CALVES (YOU EITHER HAVE IT OR YOU DON'T BUT IT CAN BE IMPROVED)* also i still wasnt given accutane but was given tetralysal. been taking them since saturday and since monday ive a permanent pain in my right hamstring out of no where , its like ive pulled or strained it and feels the same if ive my leg straight or bent, wudnt have anything to do with weakening the tendons or anything like uve mentioned to me or have i just strained it unknowns to myself ? *IT HAPPENED SO FAST ITS PROBABLY JUST A STRAIN.[/*QUOTE][B]NOTE: [/B]*[U]HERES A PICTURE I TOOK OF MY WIFE A FEW DAYS AGO. NOTICE HOW HER UPPER CHEST HAS A LOT OF VASCULARITY AND CROSS STRIATION. I SIMPLY CANNOT GET THOSE KIND OF CROSS STRIATIONS IN MY UPPER PECS AND WE DO THE SAME EXERCISES FOR THAT AREA ONCE A WEEK (3 SETS OF 15 DEGREE INCLINES USING A SMITH MACHINE). I AM ALSO ABLE TO USE MORE WEIGHT ON INCLINES THAN HER SO IT JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT GENETICS MORE SO THAN ANY OTHER FACTOR DETERMINE MUSCLE GROWTH, SIZE, SHAPE, DETAILS, ETC![/**U]*


wow! i think she can easily get her pro card! looks awesome. ronnie do you think without your back injuries and surgeries you would have tried to turn pro?

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ron, 

Wat is your opinion and recommendation of Igf-1 LR3 and its use either during blast or in PCT? Is it worth the money? And what about other designer peptides ghrp, cjc etc...

Thanks

----------


## slimshady01

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5687686]


> our inclined barbell bench is not adjustable and prob 30 degrees, is this too much and be a waiste of time?* IT IS UNLESS YO ARE GENTICALLY GIFTED IN UPPER CHEST AREA. DO DUMBBELL INCLINES USING AN ADJUSTABLE SEAT OR SMITH MACHINE IS EVEN BETTER. USE A MEDIUM/CLOSE GRIP TO INCREASE RANGE OF MOTION* u can feel it working very high onda chest. *DO YOU GET SORE IN UPPER CHEST AREA OR FRONT DELTS? IF YOU HAVE A SHALLOW UPPER CHEST ODDS ARE GOOD IT WILL NEVER DO A LOT AS THE UPPER CHEST IS LIKE CALVES (YOU EITHER HAVE IT OR YOU DON'T BUT IT CAN BE IMPROVED)* also i still wasnt given accutane but was given tetralysal. been taking them since saturday and since monday ive a permanent pain in my right hamstring out of no where , its like ive pulled or strained it and feels the same if ive my leg straight or bent, wudnt have anything to do with weakening the tendons or anything like uve mentioned to me or have i just strained it unknowns to myself ? *IT HAPPENED SO FAST ITS PROBABLY JUST A STRAIN.[/*QUOTE][B]NOTE: [/B]*[U]HERES A PICTURE I TOOK OF MY WIFE A FEW DAYS AGO. NOTICE HOW HER UPPER CHEST HAS A LOT OF VASCULARITY AND CROSS STRIATION. I SIMPLY CANNOT GET THOSE KIND OF CROSS STRIATIONS IN MY UPPER PECS AND WE DO THE SAME EXERCISES FOR THAT AREA ONCE A WEEK (3 SETS OF 15 DEGREE INCLINES USING A SMITH MACHINE). I AM ALSO ABLE TO USE MORE WEIGHT ON INCLINES THAN HER SO IT JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT GENETICS MORE SO THAN ANY OTHER FACTOR DETERMINE MUSCLE GROWTH, SIZE, SHAPE, DETAILS, ETC![/**U]*


I saw this on your FB page to. All i can say is amazing. You can tell her hard work is paying off. 

I wish i had her genetics!

----------


## ricky23

sorry found the answer the start of the thread!

----------


## kelevra

hey Ron, we know you are not too far out from a show. Could you give an example of the split you are on now, this far into your cutting? and total of sets for each group?
thanx Ron & Good luck to the Misses & yourself.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5687443]Ronnie im finishing up my first deload and will start the next reload on monday.

First 8 weeks were test 500 and deca 400.

I planned on doing test 750 and deca 400 for the last 8.

I may go another route im not quite sure as im confused. Im worried my hair may be thinning out and im nervous taking the test to 750mg. 

My 2 options right now are keep the test at 500ish and up the deca to 600. I know i may screw myself sexually but i can live with that for 8 weeks. 

Second option is forget bulking anymore, since I know i wont ever do higher doses of test in the fear of hairloss I may just start a cut.

I can be happy at 175 shredded, im 192 now but carrying a little fat on the belly, seem to be leaner everywhere else. 

*So what do you recommend. I would cut if you are worried about hair loss or you could use a dht blocker and take as much test as you want and bulk up even further.*

Option 1 - Test 500ish Deca 600 keep bulking this last reload and then i would plan a 4 week pct then right away start a cut.

Option 2 start a cut now. Not sure if I could cut with Deca and if so how much would you run and how much test. I also have 5000mg of var that i plan on using to but I would like to get around 12% before adding the var.* I would start var immediatedly on a cut to help maintain strength and 3-400 mgs of deca per week*.

So if i could cut with deca and test im thinking 500test 400 deca for 8 weeks then test 500 and var 75mg a day for another 8 with no deload since im cutting. *You could do this but i would run var all the way through if you can afford it*If you think i could still put on some nice mass with option 1 I would go with that and then take a month off and then start option 2. If you think option 1 is pointless then I would start the cut now. *I would cut.*What do you think? I hope this makes sense to you.

Also i only stick to the following compounds due to me being prone to hairloss.

Deca
Test "i can control DHT somewhat"
Var
Tbol
EQ which is a waste and i wont ever run. 

Other things like tren dbol , adrol i wont touch even though i would love to. you may try winstrol but it can make your hair thin as well. *primobolan and var with a little test may be best for you![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, 
> 
> Wat is your opinion and recommendation of Igf-1 LR3 and its use either during blast or in PCT? Is it worth the money? And what about other designer peptides ghrp, cjc etc*...IGF-1 is best used in conjunction with growth hormone and I would run it during a reload. The other peptides would be more suited for PCT but I would spend my money elsewhere.*Thanks


above

----------


## slimshady01

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5690513]


> Ronnie im finishing up my first deload and will start the next reload on monday.
> 
> First 8 weeks were test 500 and deca 400.
> 
> I planned on doing test 750 and deca 400 for the last 8.
> 
> I may go another route im not quite sure as im confused. Im worried my hair may be thinning out and im nervous taking the test to 750mg. 
> 
> My 2 options right now are keep the test at 500ish and up the deca to 600. I know i may screw myself sexually but i can live with that for 8 weeks. 
> ...




Thanks so much Ronnie,

I pinned this morning for the 750mg and 400deca but still leary about the hair. My wife says im the same and nothing has changed "she cuts my hair". I just get worried because ive had thin fine hair my whole life and done a lot to hold onto it. "i would look horrible bald". 

I may give it a shot and try the 750mg the last 8 week reload here and see how i do. I doubt i will go this high again but i guess ill try it this time. 

My goal is to cut right after. Should i just do 2 week deload and jump right into a 16 week cut after this 20 week run with no deloads. Or would you have me take a month PCT break then start the cutting cycle. I have 3 kids and another in the wifes belly now "that one was unexpcted" and absolutley do not want anymore, its hard enough on a single income as my wife doesnt work. Oh and im 35 years old.

For my cutting cycle I know you said run var staight through, but my question is, is it safe to run var 16 weeks at 75mg. I know its mild but its not that good on cholesterol. 

So for the cutting cycle can you help me create one based on the compounds i run with my fine hair. 

IM thinking 

Test 300mg "can do 400 mb 500 depending how this 750 run goes"
Anavar 75mg
I have tons of deca but as you stated im thinking primo would be better?
Ive never ran Primo so im not sure what dose, ive seen 200-400mg a week? Stuff is expensive but ill give it a go.

On a side note

Ive almost considered staying on a low dose test TRT because i actually feel like i have a better quality of life. 
My sex drive has been crap since my mid 20s for some reason even though blood tests have been on the low normal range. Ive been married almost 5 years and ive had almost a non existent sex drive that has made my wife insecure with herself. Ever since being on test we are having sex a good once a day and she and I are loving it. I told her i was going to come off completely in fear of losing my hair and she almost paniced. Bottom line is i think Test saved my marriage.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5689774]


> wow! i think she can easily get her pro card! looks awesome. ronnie do you think without your back injuries and surgeries you would have tried to turn pro?


 Since my quads use to be one of my best body parts before the back injury, I would say yes it would have been a possibility. 

Heres a couple of pics taken of my wife this past weekend at the pool. She's under two weeks out from her show now. Wish her luck next friday july 22!

----------


## ricky23

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5691297]


> Since my quads use to be one of my best body parts before the back injury, I would say yes it would have been a possibility. 
> 
> Heres a couple of pics taken of my wife this past weekend at the pool. She's under two weeks out from her show now. Wish her luck next friday july 22!


she looks better than half the pros out there! i'll be very surprised if she doesn't place 1st - best of luck!

----------


## paulzane

Hi again Ronnie I am nearly finished week 4 of my first reload and was wondering if I should add some deca for my aging joints for the next 4 weeks before my deload (I am 56). I did follow your recommendations from my previous post but have slight joint probs. What you quoted is below:

Week 1-4 Dbol 50mg/day or Anadrol 50 50mg/day *(go with d-bol because some find it hard to put on size with anadrol because it destroys their appetite. Drink more water while on d-bol to stay hydrated and keep kidney pain at bay.)*

Week 1-8 Deca 550mg/week (mixture is 275mg/ml) *(drop the deca during first reload and use during second reload)*

Week 1-8 Test E 500mg/week or one 250mg inj every 3 days

Week 1 - 18 Proviron 50mg/day

My next Nebido will be due on week 7 so will this be enough to see me through week 9 & 10 or should I do a Test E one 250mg inj a week as well? *Add in 250 mls of test-e* 

Week 10 - 18 Test E 750mg/week or 250mg every other day

Week 10 -18 Deca 550mg/week

Week 19 Nebido

----------


## Tom Bodo

Your wife looks great. All the best for her upcoming contest.


Here you see some pictures off me after reloading and deloading:



This reloading and deloading really kicks ass  :Wink:  Thanks again for sharing your honest knowledge with us.

----------


## djdizzy

> Here you see some pictures off me after reloading and deloading:
> 
> This reloading and deloading really kicks ass  Thanks again for sharing your honest knowledge with us.


Nice gains! So did you do 2 back 2 back blasts or did you run pct in between for the 9 months?

----------


## Tom Bodo

> Nice gains! So did you do 2 back 2 back blasts or did you run pct in between for the 9 months?


I did back to back blasts since february without going off. The months before I was without drugs.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I'm 38, 6'5" 210lbs and about 15%BF. I have been working out for 4-5 years regulary now. I have always had sleep issues and they seem to worsen when on gear or if I step up my workouts. I have dropped back to doing the same amount of sets that you are doing on a 4 day split.
> 
> Tues - Back/Traps
> Thurs - Chest/Bi's
> Sat - Legs
> Sun - Shoulders/Tri's
> 
> Chest 9 sets 3 ex
> Lats 12 sets 4 ex
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey Ron, we know you are not too far out from a show. Could you give an example of the split you are on now, this far into your cutting? and total of sets for each group?
> thanx Ron & Good luck to the Misses & yourself.


*It hasnt changed and if it did I would do less sets the last few weeks. Still on that same 4 day split. Diet and cardio is what gets you ripped. Trying to burn more fat through increasing volume is a BIG MISTAKE IMO as it can cause joint problems and muscle loss. During a cutting phase you are not making gains, only trying to maintain what you gained prior. 
*above

----------


## ricky23

hey ronnie, been reloading-deloading for 7 months and think it might be a good time for a prime (even though ive made strength and size gains every reload) just feel abit burned out 
was thinking of doing a 2 week deload followed by a 2 week prime with a pct in there (abit confused whether to do this aas free or would 300mg test be ok?)
for the 7 months i haven't been using hcg but will do this time - will 2500ius eod 2 weeks be enough?
if you dont mind could you please give an example of the 4 week deload/prime?
thanks very much ronnie

----------


## ricky23

ronnie what do you think of running proviron to attach to SHBG and free up test? best to run during deload or reload or not at all?
also good idea to swap adex for aromasin next reload?

----------


## lynxeffect1

with regards to the 15 degree incline and decline you reccomended and i tried and it def took the shoulders out of the equation, how come no matter what in every video you see and even the big lads at my own gym , they all do at least 30 to 45 degrees?

----------


## djdizzy

> You can keep test dosages the same since a second anabolic is being added. If it's not sleep apnea you could be one of these people who if work out late in the day overstimulation their CNS-hence causing insomnia. I do not know your work load outside the gym? Do you work out side? Do you lift at work? Are you eating a lot at night? Are you taking pre-workout in the evening? And it could be that you just have some insomnia. Plus androgens can make insomia worse and why run 4 miles per day as a bodybuilder?! I need more detailed info to try and figure it out.


I am not doing this to compete, I am doing it for health and vanity. Before I started working out I was as high as 250lbs and about 25% BF. Before my first blast I was the lowest I've weighed in years, 195 and 13%BF. I went up to 225 on the blast and have leveled out at 212 and 15%BF after PCT and trying to drop the BF a little more before the next blast.

I do morning workouts, up at 430 or 530am depending on the day. I am an assistant editor so I sit in front of a computer all day. I have 7 meals a day spread out every 2-3 hours. I get to bed between 930-10 nightly. I have noticed if I work late(which is often in my field) and have dinner later, I have to skip my pre-bed shake or make it very small as a full stomach has messed with my sleep.

Currently eating:
Meal 1
40g protein(5 egg whites, protein powder), 1/2 cup oatmeal shake

Workout

Meal 2a (post workout shake)
50g protein(protein powder), 3/4 cup oatmeal shake

Meal 2b (after getting ready for work)
1 slice ezekial bread, 1 slice lowfat swiss cheese, 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 1 serving low fat turkey sausage

Meal 3
Banana, protein shake, carbmaster yogurt

Meal 4
Varies, either chicken breast or ground turkey with brown rice or steamed veggies

Meal 5
Beef jerky, carbmaster yogurt, 12 almonds

Meal 6
Varies, chicken breast or steak with steamed veggies or sweet potato

Meal 7 (right before bed)
Cottage cheese and casein shake

I usually add more carbs only on workout days (more fruits-bananas, grapefruit, apples) and when on cycle I eat bigger portions

I usually do stair master or eliptical for cardio when on cycle (for some reason its hard for me to run on gear, not sure why) So I have only been running since a week or 2 after my blast ended.

I have taken the past week off working out and have only been running every other day and have noticed improvements in my sleep. I still usually am awake before my alarm goes off. Should get my apnea results back next week.

I start my deload tomorrow and head back to the gym.

Hope this info might help and thanks for all your input!!!!

----------


## Willy D.

Ronnie,
Starting my first deload Monday using your split 1 routine. I am currently doing 330Lb deadlifts so for the deload they should be what? 200? 250? and of course all other exercises will follow suite. Also plan on doing my second reload using your split 2 routine. My quetion here is...On chest day in addition to incline, flat, and decline benchpress can I also do incline, flat, and decline flys? or will this be to much? Just trying to get a deaper center. As always Thanks for your input and time.
Your advise to all is second to none.

----------


## kml999

*update*
i did further BW for just estro and total test on the 5th day of pct...now my estro used to be 69.14 (7.63-42.6) and now is *38 (11-44)* and my total test was 1.67 (2.8-8.0) and now total test is *4.83 (3.0-10.6)*. i ran this when i started my 3rd pct 5 days ago:

day1: 37.5mg aromasin , 100clomid
day2: 37.5 aromasin, 100 clomid, 40 nolva
day3: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day4: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day5: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva (havent taken the nolva on this day when i did the test and took it afterwards before sleep)

i did the bw test on the 5th day of this pct and did estrodiol and total testosterone ONLY at a local lab and got the above results. i will keep aromasin at 12.5mg per day and 20 nolva until the 10th day

should i stop on the 10th day? should i still do hcg ?

----------


## trainhard10

Alright so this is my first time on here and am hoping I'm in the area. I am going on my fourth cycle but my first three I did zero thinking, everything was done for me when it came to putting the cycle together by my former training partner. He had moved and sold me the last of what he had so I was wanting to know if anyone could help me set up a cycle with what I have. Yes I have been reading up and doing my homework but just want to be sure this is done correct. I did some research on the stuff and it both inject ables say to take once a week? I hope I'm typing this correct. 
Enanthate 200mg + Boldenone Undeclynate 50mg I have three 250mg x 10ml Vials
250mg/ml x 10ml/vials x 2 = 5000 mgs testosterone propionate (30 mg); testosterone phenylpropionate (60 mg); testosterone isocaproate (60mg); and testosterone decanoate (100 mg)
and thats two of those vials.
250 10mg Danabol tabs
As far as during and after I have all the proper antiestragens figured out as well as my HCG .
Anyway I hope this is the correct area and I hope that I posted everything right and thanks for the help.
I hoping to get a 12 week cycle out of the injectable.

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ron, 

I am on my 2nd week of PCT after my 1st Blast. Strength is up lost a bit at the top end but still very good. I have lost size but that cud be mostly water retention. 

Since my strength is up, Does this mean I am maintaining the muscles mass I gained?

Also since my blast is done do I continue to blast (reload/delaod) through PCT and time OFF before my next blast?

I now have some access to HGH, would it be wise to use it now between 3-4iu (5on2off) or should I wait and use it with my next blast and cycle?

Can I run hgh now to help burn some fat and to help maintain or even gain some muscle mass or is it not worth it?

Will run HGH 5-6 months straight

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well wouldnt 1500iu of hcg EOD cause estrogen to elevate? wont it aromatize?*Yes, it increases estrogen and the arimidex will take care of that so no need in substituting with nolvadex*by the way am *off cycle* and wanted to double check that i need to do hcg 1500iu EOD and 25mg/day of aromasin ? or its better to dose the aromasin at 12.5 EOD since am off cycle and 25mg will kill all my estro?* 12.5 will suffice*. can i do 3000iu of hcg x2 per wk instead?* yes* subq or im injections?* subq* i never did hcg before and am not that fimiliar with it yet! Please be aware am off cycle and am sure those doses mentioned above are kind of high?
> 
> the ancillaries i used are pharm/human grade all bought from the pharmacy and came in blisters packs, so am sure its not underdosed
> 
> *update*
> i did further BW for just estro and total test on the 5th day of pct...now my estro used to be 69.14 (7.63-42.6) and now is *38 (11-44)* and my total test was 1.67 (2.8-8.0) and now total test is *4.83 (3.0-10.6)*. i ran this when i started my 3rd pct 5 days ago:
> 
> day1: 37.5mg aromasin, 100clomid
> day2: 37.5 aromasin, 100 clomid, 40 nolva
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Gi812Many;5688293]Hey Ronnie, 

Not new to the site, just can not remember my previous screen name. Im starting back AS use after a 7 year period of no use. Really love the Reload/Deload idea...I did something similar back in the day but it was 16 weeks total w/ an increase in the amount of AS use at 9 weeks and a 4 week peroid where I would cruise. Looking at from that perspective I can see where this would work and probably save money as well...My question for you, Tren E...Im going to be using 500mgs of Test E, 600mgs of EQ and was going to use 300mgs of Tren E. How do you feel about running Tren so often?* I think it fine to run tren often . The orals like anadrol are the ones to be concerned with*  8 weeks all 3 compounds - 2 weeks 250mgs of Test E / Weekly....then obviously start up with the previous reload and maybe up the dosages? Looks good.* I would not waste my money on EQ unless you need an increase in apettite. Better to use more test or tren![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sorry what i ment was if i have 2ml of test enth and 2 ml of deca 300 2 ml in each glut every sunday and nothing inbetween will i be leaving it too long apart for it to work or get in to my system and again thanks to the more experenced advise that you have gave me


*That will work with the long acting esters like deca and test-e!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5689770]wow ur wife looks in super shape ron! tried 15degrees (roughly anyway) and saw a big differance , really felt the chest being hit way more and hardly felt the shoulder engaging much at all. was under the impression before that the higher the incline the higher up the chest u worked, so thanks for that ron! how do the pro's manage to take steroids inda off season when there flying to differant states/ countries guest posing ? *I cannot answer this on the open forum for obvious reasons.* also with the extreme doses they take how do they know when theyve hit their genetic potential and are using a high enough dose that they;ll ever need to use ? *Once they hit a certain point they realize more is not helping because each individual has only so many receptors to activate. They focus on insulin and GH a lot along with various steroids so taking high dosagers of steroids alone won't give you that kind of size and you must have the genetics, slin, gh and lots of protein/calories* and not think maybe if i add another few grams a week il get to the next level yet again, is it basically .Taking more once you reach a certain point does not help unless you have a lot of receptors to absorb it.* For example, I've seen guys go from taking 1.5 grams of test per week to 3 grams per week and the difference seen was mostly in their wallet not in their physique. And insulin and GH are just as responsible for thier size of these heavy weight pro-bodybuilder's as the various steroids. Most of us could not afford a pro cycle year round because we do not have sponsors nor could our bodies handle such high dosages without feeling sick most of the time! These men also use synthol.* ..try it and see since everyone differant and u wont know otherwise? *Your body will let you know when enough is enough because you will start to feel ill. I am of the belief that those with the most receptors and muscle fibers can use higher dosages while experiencing less side effects.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## ricky23

....

----------


## kml999

is aromasin considered to be liver toxic? is it considered to be Zero/low/mild/high liver toxic? the reason why am asking cause am having liver discomfort when i sit and checked my liver enzymes came back a bit whacked. is it from the medications am on for the surgery and pct compunds? this is what am on right now: aromasin,nolva,antiboitics, anti-inflamatory, steroid nasal spray, ursodeoxycholic acid month course for reduction of liver fat. i think that fast food, med drugs (antiboitic/tylenol..et) can elevate ALT liver value?

would you say the aromasin i have is good or underosed by lookin at these value?

*estrodiol: 69.14 (7.63-42.6)
day1: 37.5mg aromasin, 100clomid
day2: 37.5 aromasin, 100 clomid, 40 nolva
day3: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day4: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day5: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
*estradiol: 38 (11-44)
day6: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day7: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day8: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day9: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day10: 12.5 aromasin, 20 nolva
*estradiol: 34 (11-44)

am really confused! am off cycle and aromasin should knock down the estro way easier then on cycle. i guess its time to get pharm grade aromsin, cause all these research chemical companies make underdosed ancillaries i think...Ron would agree with me the aromasin am using is underdosed?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Your wife looks great. All the best for her upcoming contest.
> 
> 
> Here you see some pictures off me after reloading and deloading:
> 
> 
> 
> This reloading and deloading really kicks ass  Thanks again for sharing your honest knowledge with us.


*You made one heck of a transformation. You could compete and do well if you keep up this pace!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5691388]


> she looks better than half the pros out there! i'll be very surprised if she doesn't place 1st - best of luck!


I'm thinking the same thing. Well see who shows up next friday. Wish her luck!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi again ronnie i am nearly finished week 4 of my first reload and was wondering if i should add some deca for my aging joints for the next 4 weeks before my deload (i am 56). *add one cc of deca per week for your joints! You might want to get some cabergoline and cialis*.i did follow your recommendations from my previous post but have slight joint probs. What you quoted is below:
> 
> Week 1-4 dbol 50mg/day or anadrol 50 50mg/day *(go with d-bol because some find it hard to put on size with anadrol because it destroys their appetite. Drink more water while on d-bol to stay hydrated and keep kidney pain at bay.)*
> 
> week 1-8 deca 550mg/week (mixture is 275mg/ml) *(drop the deca during first reload and use during second reload)*
> 
> week 1-8 test e 500mg/week or one 250mg inj every 3 days
> 
> week 1 - 18 proviron 50mg/day
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, been reloading-deloading for 7 months and think it might be a good time for a prime (even though ive made strength and size gains every reload) just feel abit burned out 
> was thinking of doing a 2 week deload followed by a 2 week prime with a pct in there (abit confused whether to do this aas free or would 300mg test be ok?) *discontinue all steroids when doing a 2 week prime to achieve full receptor cleansing! Pct is optional.*for the 7 months i haven't been using hcg but will do this time - will 2500ius eod 2 weeks be enough? *yes*if you dont mind could you please give an example of the 4 week deload/prime? *2 week deload in your case would be 300 mgs of sustanon once per week. 2 week prime that follows would be hcg 2500ius eod 2 weeks with no anabolics* thanks very much ronnie


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> leg help during cut plz..
> Squat 135 & 225 for a set of 10 each to warm up. 
> Squat 3x 315 for 12 or so. (smart failure)
> lunges weighted 2 sets to failure
> ex 2 sets 14-16 reps (to low of reps hurt knees on this lift)
> ham curl 3 sets 8-10 reps (smart failure)
> 10sets + 2 warm ups
> is this too much volume for cutting? *no its not too much volume for cutting*. I decreased the weight used on squat as i was doing 405 for sets of 8, but upper body is getting to weak to support it. Bothering mid back and traps. (no injuries wanted)


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5692000]ronnie what do you think of running proviron to attach to SHBG and free up test? *I think proviron is best used as an anti-es during both reloads and deloads. I do not buy into the theory it frees up enough test to make a noticeable difference.*  best to run during deload or reload or not at all?
also good idea to swap adex for aromasin next reload*? always stay with proviron unless its too weak to prevent gyno symptoms as proviron can actually increase sex drive where as adex can destroy it.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am not doing this to compete, I am doing it for health and vanity. Before I started working out I was as high as 250lbs and about 25% BF. Before my first blast I was the lowest I've weighed in years, 195 and 13%BF. I went up to 225 on the blast and have leveled out at 212 and 15%BF after PCT and trying to drop the BF a little more before the next blast.
> 
> I do morning workouts, up at 430 or 530am depending on the day. I am an assistant editor so I sit in front of a computer all day. I have 7 meals a day spread out every 2-3 hours. I get to bed between 930-10 nightly. I have noticed if I work late(which is often in my field) and have dinner later, I have to skip my pre-bed shake or make it very small as a full stomach has messed with my sleep.
> 
> Currently eating:
> Meal 1
> 40g protein(5 egg whites, protein powder), 1/2 cup oatmeal shake
> 
> Workout
> ...


*Unless you are over-training with weights it could be sleep apnea or you may be one of these peoplewho needs meds at night to sleep well.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;5692060]with regards to the 15 degree incline and decline you reccomended and i tried and it def took the shoulders out of the equation, how come no matter what in every video you see and even the big lads at my own gym , they all do at least 30 to 45 degrees?* Well, just because someone is big does not mean they are doing things correctly. Also, if someone has good upper chest genetics their upper pec will actually take over the movement as opposed to the anterior delts even at a higher degree of angles. [*/QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Willy D.;5692234]Ronnie,
Starting my first deload Monday using your split 1 routine. I am currently doing 330Lb deadlifts so for the deload they should be what? 200? 250? *Bascially what you do with a deload is cut work set by around half and keep rep higher (10-15). If you have sore joints after the 8 week reload you should not train to failure during the deload but you can train to failure with higher reps/lighter weights if your joints are not bothering you.*  and of course all other exercises will follow suite. Also plan on doing my second reload using your split 2 routine. My quetion here is...On chest day in addition to incline, flat, and decline benchpress can I also do incline, flat, and decline flys? *Stick to just flat flyes. Inclines are too hard on the rotator cuff and you need more work for the lower-mid section of the pecs. The upper region is a very small area requiring few sets to stimulate! I always do decline before inclines so my shoulder is warmed up to the max and I cannot lift as much weight-hence sparing my rotator cuffs and making my chest larger*. or will this be to much? Just trying to get a deaper center. As always Thanks for your input and time.
Your advise to all is second to none. *THANK YOU![/*QUOTE]Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5692977]hey ron, i ran test at 1.5g last reload and i respond well to it with not many sides or feeling ill, can i run test only cycles and expect similar results to test/tren if test is increased?* NO! TEST AND TREN COMBO IS STRONGER THAN LARGER DOSAGES OF TEST AND ADDING D-BOL OR ANADROL TO TEST/TREN IS EVEN BETTER. IF YOU USED GH/SLIN/TEST THEN YOU COULD GROW LIKE A WEED WITH JUST TEST AS YOUR ONLY ANABOLIC.* just been reading this whole thread again from page 1 - i would be lost without this thread lol
really appreciate the help mate
hows the prep going?* PREP IS GOING WELL AND EVEN THOUGH MY LEGS HAVE IMPROVED I AM STILL TOP-HEAVY FROM THE NERVE DAMAGE IN MY LOWER BACK..MY WIFE SAID I LOOKED LIKE THE CARTOON CHARACTER MR.INCREDIBLE BACK IN THE OFF-SEASON.....LOL[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=kml999;5692467]*update*
i did further BW for just estro and total test on the 5th day of pct...now my estro used to be 69.14 (7.63-42.6) and now is *38 (11-44)* and my total test was 1.67 (2.8-8.0) and now total test is *4.83 (3.0-10.6)*. i ran this when i started my 3rd pct 5 days ago:

day1: 37.5mg aromasin , 100clomid
day2: 37.5 aromasin, 100 clomid, 40 nolva
day3: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day4: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
day5: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva (havent taken the nolva on this day when i did the test and took it afterwards before sleep)

i did the bw test on the 5th day of this pct and did estrodiol and total testosterone ONLY at a local lab and got the above results. i will keep aromasin at 12.5mg per day and 20 nolva until the 10th day

should i stop on the 10th day? should i still do hcg ? *I WOULD ALWAYS DO SOME HCG AND KEEP ANTI-ES IN FOR MINIMUM OF 3 WEEKS POST CYCLE.[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=trainhard10;5692587]Alright so this is my first time on here and am hoping I'm in the area. I am going on my fourth cycle but my first three I did zero thinking, everything was done for me when it came to putting the cycle together by my former training partner. He had moved and sold me the last of what he had so I was wanting to know if anyone could help me set up a cycle with what I have. Yes I have been reading up and doing my homework but just want to be sure this is done correct. I did some research on the stuff and it both inject ables say to take once a week? I hope I'm typing this correct. 
Enanthate 200mg + Boldenone Undeclynate 50mg I have three 250mg x 10ml Vials
250mg/ml x 10ml/vials x 2 = 5000 mgs testosterone propionate (30 mg); testosterone phenylpropionate (60 mg); testosterone isocaproate (60mg); and testosterone decanoate (100 mg)
and thats two of those vials.
250 10mg Danabol tabs
As far as during and after I have all the proper antiestragens figured out as well as my HCG .
Anyway I hope this is the correct area and I hope that I posted everything right and thanks for the help.
I hoping to get a 12 week cycle out of the injectable.[/QUOTE*]I SET UP 20 WEEK CYCLES (MINIMUM) SO PROBABLY BEST TO POST IN ANABOLIC STEROIDS Q n A SECTION.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5691052]


> Thanks so much Ronnie,
> 
> I pinned this morning for the 750mg and 400deca but still leary about the hair. My wife says im the same and nothing has changed "she cuts my hair". I just get worried because ive had thin fine hair my whole life and done a lot to hold onto it. "i would look horrible bald". *I HAVE FINE HAIR AS WELL BUT LUCKILY IT HAS NOT RECEEDED MUCH AT AGE 45. THAT'S WHAT YOU HAVE TO WATCH OUT FOR!*I may give it a shot and try the 750mg the last 8 week reload here and see how i do. I doubt i will go this high again but i guess ill try it this time. 
> 
> My goal is to cut right after. Should i just do 2 week deload and jump right into a 16 week cut after this 20 week run with no deloads. *START 16 WEEK NON-STOP CUT AFTER 2 WEEK DELOAD (WEEKS 19-20)*. Or would you have me take a month PCT break then start the cutting cycle. I have 3 kids and another in the wifes belly now "that one was unexpcted" and absolutley do not want anymore, its hard enough on a single income as my wife doesnt work. Oh and im 35 years old. *FORGET PCT FOREVER..LOL..JUMP STRAIGHT INTO CUTTING PHASE!*For my cutting cycle I know you said run var staight through, but my question is, is it safe to run var 16 weeks at 75mg. I know its mild but its not that good on cholesterol.* I WOULD RUN 50 MGS ED FOR 16 WEEKS. SINCE YOU ARE GOING TO BE EATING CLEAN AND DOING CARDIO-ANY SMALL CHOLESTEROL WON'T BE OF CONCERN AS EVERYTHING ELSE WILL COMBAT IT.*
> So for the cutting cycle can you help me create one based on the compounds i run with my fine hair. 
> 
> IM thinking 
> 
> ...


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron, 
> 
> i am on my 2nd week of pct after my 1st blast. Strength is up lost a bit at the top end but still very good. I have lost size but that cud be mostly water retention. 
> 
> Since my strength is up, does this mean i am maintaining the muscles mass i gained? * its a good sign for sure!*
> also since my blast is done do i continue to blast (reload/delaod) through pct and time off before my next blast? *yes. You reload and deload whether training natural or drug enhanced.*i now have some access to hgh, would it be wise to use it now between 3-4iu (5on2off) or should i wait and use it with my next blast and cycle?* use it with cycle to create a synergistic muscle building effect!*can i run hgh now to help burn some fat and to help maintain or even gain some muscle mass or is it not worth it? *you wont gain without the steroids because it takes many months to put on new muscle with gh. Why not just start up another cycle now instead of waiting around. Summer is the time to look your best!* 
> will run hgh 5-6 months straight *IS IT GENERIC OR PHARM GRADE GH?*
> thanks


above

----------


## trainhard10

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5693411]


> Alright so this is my first time on here and am hoping I'm in the area. I am going on my fourth cycle but my first three I did zero thinking, everything was done for me when it came to putting the cycle together by my former training partner. He had moved and sold me the last of what he had so I was wanting to know if anyone could help me set up a cycle with what I have. Yes I have been reading up and doing my homework but just want to be sure this is done correct. I did some research on the stuff and it both inject ables say to take once a week? I hope I'm typing this correct. 
> Enanthate 200mg + Boldenone Undeclynate 50mg I have three 250mg x 10ml Vials
> 250mg/ml x 10ml/vials x 2 = 5000 mgs testosterone propionate (30 mg); testosterone phenylpropionate (60 mg); testosterone isocaproate (60mg); and testosterone decanoate (100 mg)
> and thats two of those vials.
> 250 10mg Danabol tabs
> As far as during and after I have all the proper antiestragens figured out as well as my HCG .
> Anyway I hope this is the correct area and I hope that I posted everything right and thanks for the help.
> I hoping to get a 12 week cycle out of the injectable.[/QUOTE*]I SET UP 20 WEEK CYCLES (MINIMUM) SO PROBABLY BEST TO POST IN ANABOLIC STEROIDS Q n A SECTION.*


 Thanks for the reply man.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, quick workout question. I recently started a new reload and on leg night I do 3 working sets of squats on the Smith machine, 3 sets of hack squats (machine) and 3 sets of leg extensions for quads. I also do 6 sets of leg curls and 8 sets of calf raises(5 standing, 3 seated). I just tried switching leg presses for hack squats. I like the feel of it and it seems to hit the glutes more which is something I need to work on. It doesn't seem to hit the quads as hard though. If I wanted to leave the leg presses in, should I do more squats, leg extensions or leave it like it is? Thanks Buddy!!

----------


## kml999

Ron please check post #3164 (you replied twice for the same post)

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, quick workout question. I recently started a new reload and on leg night I do 3 working sets of squats on the Smith machine, 3 sets of hack squats (machine) and 3 sets of leg extensions for quads. I also do 6 sets of leg curls and 8 sets of calf raises(5 standing, 3 seated). I just tried switching leg presses for hack squats. I like the feel of it and it seems to hit the glutes more which is something I need to work on. It doesn't seem to hit the quads as hard though. If I wanted to leave the leg presses in, should I do more squats, leg extensions or leave it like it is? Thanks Buddy!!


*LEAVE IT LIKE IT IS TO PREVENT OVER-TRAINING OF CNS AND JOINTS. Going with a wide stance with feet fairly high on leg presses really stimulates the glutes. Lunges on a smith machine using a step up are even better for glute development. May want to give those a try !*

----------


## The Titan99

Got it man, thanks a lot!!

----------


## ricky23

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5693406]


> hey ron, i ran test at 1.5g last reload and i respond well to it with not many sides or feeling ill, can i run test only cycles and expect similar results to test/tren if test is increased?* NO! TEST AND TREN COMBO IS STRONGER THAN LARGER DOSAGES OF TEST AND ADDING D-BOL OR ANADROL TO TEST/TREN IS EVEN BETTER. IF YOU USED GH/SLIN/TEST THEN YOU COULD GROW LIKE A WEED WITH JUST TEST AS YOUR ONLY ANABOLIC.* just been reading this whole thread again from page 1 - i would be lost without this thread lol
> really appreciate the help mate
> hows the prep going?* PREP IS GOING WELL AND EVEN THOUGH MY LEGS HAVE IMPROVED I AM STILL TOP-HEAVY FROM THE NERVE DAMAGE IN MY LOWER BACK..MY WIFE SAID I LOOKED LIKE THE CARTOON CHARACTER MR.INCREDIBLE BACK IN THE OFF-SEASON.....LOL[/*QUOTE]ABOVE


how much do you weigh in the offseason ron? 
best of luck to you and your wife for the upcoming shows! we all really appreciate you taking the time to answer our questions even in this busy time!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> is aromasin considered to be liver toxic? is it considered to be Zero/low/mild/high liver toxic? the reason why am asking cause am having liver discomfort when i sit and checked my liver enzymes came back a bit whacked. is it from the medications am on for the surgery and pct compunds? this is what am on right now: aromasin,nolva,antiboitics, anti-inflamatory, steroid nasal spray, ursodeoxycholic acid month course for reduction of liver fat. i think that fast food, med drugs (antiboitic/tylenol..et) can elevate ALT liver value? *A lot of medications can cause an increase in liver enzymes to those who are prone. I would say aromasin is low on liver toxic scale and how do you know the pain is coming from your liver? It would be rare to have pain from aromasin unless its joint or muscular. And this stuff you are taking to reduce liver fat would be the obvious culprit if indeed the pain is actually coming from the liver. I do know that some females have ovarian pain while taking strong anti-es like letro. I think you should contact your doctor and ask him what he thinks is causing the pain if it continues.* would you say the aromasin i have is good or underosed by lookin at these value? *imo underdosed.*
> *estrodiol: 69.14 (7.63-42.6)
> day1: 37.5mg aromasin, 100clomid
> day2: 37.5 aromasin, 100 clomid, 40 nolva
> day3: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
> day4: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
> day5: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
> *estradiol: 38 (11-44)
> day6: 12.5 aromasin, 40 nolva
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5693583]


> how much do you weigh in the offseason ron? 
> best of luck to you and your wife for the upcoming shows! we all really appreciate you taking the time to answer our questions even in this busy time!!


*225 is where I like to stay. Been as high as 250 and arms got up to 22 inches pumped but I felt fat, lethargic, and began experiencing severe headaches from having high blood pressure..Never again..lol*

----------


## paulzane

Thanks for your help Ronnie ..... you are tops!

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, for cutting do you prefer Masteron or oxandrolone? If you were going to incorporate Masteron into a Test prop 1000 mg/Tren E 800 mg cutting cycle, what would be a good dosage?
Also, I've recently come across a steroid blend of Test Ace 50mg/ml Tren Ace 50 mg/ Drost Prop 50 mg/ml. Would 2.5 ml ed be a comparable cycle to the Test Prop 1000 mg/ Tren E 800 mg/75 mg Var ed? What is your opinion regarding this stuff?

----------


## slimshady01

Hey Ron when i cut you mentioned Var, primo and low dose of test since im prone to hairloss. Im seeing a lot of people saying primo can be horrid on the hairline.

Whats your opinion on that,.

----------


## ricky23

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5693621]


> *225 is where I like to stay. Been as high as 250 and arms got up to 22 inches pumped but I felt fat, lethargic, and began experiencing severe headaches from having high blood pressure..Never again..lol*


woah! no doubt you could have been pro especially with those arms and delts genetics!!
how much do you weigh on stage? 
ronnie after a 2 week prime with no aas for receptor cleansing good idea to throw in anadrol with my usual test/tren combo to up total dosages. my last 3 mass gain reloads have had 1.5g test - reckon i should up to 2g (never felt bad sides from test like flu etc)? 
do you reckon running both as enanthates would be better than esther mixes?
thanks mate

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ron
I noticed you recommend accutane for acne somewhere in a thread. My wife has suffered for years with acne with very little help from the dermatologist. the antibiotics helped some, but not much. She has tried everything and is diligent about face cleaning and such. She is 30 and still having very bad issues at times with this. It seems to be worse when the monthly hormones hit. She can't take accutane as she still wants another child. 

Do you have any other ideas that might help?
Thanx Ronnie.

----------


## ricky23

ronnie, for past deloads ive always just replaced protein cals with carb cals. this time was thinking of reducing carbs aswell as protein but upping fat cals to level out. for me that would be 250g protein 200g carbs 180g fats
good idea???!!
thanks man

----------


## lynxeffect1

apart from bodyfat, does hgh keep the water weight from gear off your face? how much cardio can u really get away with without eating away at ur muscle when tryn to gain size, for eg ...all the big guys in wrestling have a hell of a lot of cardio to do or is it gona be dependant on how much gear u take and they tend to just up the dosage if losing muscle from all the cardio? im stil reading the dynamite kids book and wot he said happened to him from the large doses of steroids was he had a heart attack from having an enlarged heart which was caused because the heart is a muscle so that grew along with every other muscle, is this a freak rare incident the heart growing because ive never heard of any bodybuilders heart that grew, wud it not be happening to everyone then? because isnt anyone who wants to be pro size or near enough to it gonna have to take more or less the same high amount of gear. lastly ron regarding my last post about how pro's use gear when they have to do guest posing in all parts of the world , i understand u cant say on this thread but is it possible to answer this in a private mail to me? if not i understand , cheers again ron and best of luck to u and ur wife in yer shows!

----------


## amazinspiderman

First of all THANK YOU VERY MUCH for creating this and taking time to answer all the questions.
I have to be honest i read up until page 21 but i gave up.
So i don't know if you answered this already but whats your take on taking in less test than, lets say, tren per week?
Also, If i'm already in a reload phase of 50mg Prop ED and 75mg TrenA ED and deload with only 50md Prop EOD in the next reload phase can i add Equi and keep goinf for 3 or more reload\load?

If you answer this i will go into more detail about my plans  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Milender

Hi there, this is a summer about me so maybe you can help me out. Started training about 11 years ago and my first cycle was 100 5mg dinabal and i made preety good difference no pct taken, 2nd cycle was 250mg sustanun,200mg deca and about 200 dinaball for 8weeks and took only 500mg HCG and felt my hair getting thinner since i stopped and some weeks after. Then had 200 Winsrol 5mg for 10 weeks and went preety good. A Cycle of Cypronaite 400mg a week for 8 weeks no PCT. 10 week Trenbolon no PCT, 5 weeks Boldenate & Trenbolone wHich I was looking very ripped at 95 kg no PCT. These cycles where taken in about 8 years with approximatley over 6 months clean in between. Than I stopped workout for a couple of years and also had a surgery which dissolved me in 75kg. Now I m heading back at the gym and taking it very seriously but obviously i feel bad seeing everyone bigger and my motivation goes a bit lack. Knowledge in my country wasnt that good concerning steroids and now a days the few people who can guide you by there experience are very few and hard to spend time helping you out. Now I am going trough thinning of hair and I am trying to at least keep whats left, using some Nioxin Treatments while I also wish to get back in the shape i was when i use to in my peak. But this time i want to do in the proper and safest way taking precautions and the least stuff that can effect DHT. Can you please suggest a cycle for me to gain some quality muscle. Water retention dont bother me much and I am a lean gainer with whatever I take, so my first concern is saftey. At the moment I have 14% fat 84kg 6.1ft tall. Please help me out because i m being very upset.

----------


## slimshady01

> Ronnie, for how long after my gear ( test prop, deca , dbol ) expires can I still use it and could you please give me your opinion on stacking these compounds ? Also, a big thank you for all your hard work and info - you rock !!
> Edit : need a source conformation : http:// read it on some other site, seems legit. If all this is true, then I should be able to use everything up to 1.5-2 years after expiration ( don't want to drag it on too long ).


lol dude you cant link sources on an open board. I would remove that fast so you dont lose your account on here.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron when i cut you mentioned Var, primo and low dose of test since im prone to hairloss. Im seeing a lot of people saying primo can be horrid on the hairline.
> 
> Whats your opinion on that,.


*Primobolan is a low androgenic steroid. The lower on the androgenic scale the better odds of having less hair loss. Drugs such as anavar, deca and primobolan are more anabolic than androgenic.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5694962]


> woah! no doubt you could have been pro especially with those arms and delts genetics!!
> how much do you weigh on stage? *I was 190 last year after cutting water. I could get alot bigger but I value my health too much and I do not have the money. A lot of guys tend to think there is something wrong with them because they don't have the genetics of a pro or weigh as much as they like after cutting down. What determines how your body looks like after years of training, and a proper diet is taking a lots of drugs such as anabolic steroids, insulin and GH. I like being big just as much as the other guy but I have drawn a line as to how far I am willing to go and its no where near that of a pro. 
> *
> ronnie after a 2 week prime with no aas for receptor cleansing good idea to throw in anadrol with my usual test/tren combo to up total dosages.* yes* my last 3 mass gain reloads have had 1.5g test - reckon i should up to 2g (never felt bad sides from test like flu etc)? 
> do you reckon running both as enanthates would be better than esther mixes? *The best is mixing test -e, test-c and sustanon..* thanks mate


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron
> I noticed you recommend accutane for acne somewhere in a thread. My wife has suffered for years with acne with very little help from the dermatologist. the antibiotics helped some, but not much. She has tried everything and is diligent about face cleaning and such. She is 30 and still having very bad issues at times with this. It seems to be worse when the monthly hormones hit. She can't take accutane as she still wants another child. 
> 
> Do you have any other ideas that might help?*what antibiotic did she take and did she apply the cream at night in addition to the pills.* 
> Thanx Ronnie.


above

----------


## kml999

did another BW for HCG beta subunit and it came low! 1.2 (ND to 2.5) for male

i guess i need to give HCG injections a try to get fully recovered? will my natural HCG production stabilize afterwards? or i have to live on hcg now? my lh/fsh are within range, but on the low end of the range

hcg stimulates both LH/FSH? or only LH? i read to stimulate FSH in men you need inject FSH (Gonal F, Follistim)?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I've got an on going problem with my right elbow. It started last month when I had been hitting arms twice a week. I was over training and started to get a real dull ache in my elbow. I used to get the same from arm wrestling. Heavy BB curls, skull crushers, dips, cable crossovers really make it worse. For instance, it throbs when I inhale quickly or cough. I've dropped my bi/tri workout the last 2 weeks, but last night made it worse benching and really fvcked it up doing cable crossovers. Had to take a bunch of pain killers afterwards. The pain was probably 8/10. Today I can feel it, but it's maybe a 1/10 on the pain scale. Doesn't seem to bother me on pulling/back exercises. Also, funny enough, it seems to be exacerbated by heavy squats. I'm in the middle of a cycle right now (800 mg Test Prop/800 mg Tren E/ 50 mg Proviron ed) and don't want to come off. I added in 250 mg of Deca per week for joint lube, but it's not helping the injury, just the other joints. I also have Anavar which I've read might help this injury. I cruise and blast for a year. 47 years old, so I know joint issues come with the territory. I'm dinged up in several other places also (rotator cuff, bi tendon, top of the shoulder) but I don't do well taking off. That said, I'll do what's necessary. I've got about 10-14 days before I should start my 12 week cut. I'm also wondering if I take off could I still do my leg work out each week anyway? Any advice from you will be immediately implemented.
P.S. I've had this before and don't remember what exactly resolved it...

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi ron, 

I successfully finished a blast of testE 500/week and later 1.5g/week. I am at the end of my PCT now which was standard nolva/clomid. 

You advice to wait 6 weeks after PCT to start your next blast. I will get some blood work done to see where i stand today.

Right After the last dose of PCT i have a month of fasting (Ramadan) and I dun want to lose my strength nor size but maybe use this time to get leaner and shreader. 

1. Can I start a bridge right after PCT for a month?

2. If yes what would you recommend? I am thinking low dose of testE/C 250/week and maybe either low dose Tren or Anavar OR Primo any other androgenic + HCG + Proviron ? (I did 500iu through out the last blast?). I can also go with prop since it a short 4 week bridge and then switch to longer ester for the blast. 

3. After the bridge do I do PCT again and wait 6 weeks or can jump on the 2nd blast right of the bat?

BTW I want kids in the future maybe in 2 years  :Smilie: 

Thanks

----------


## slimshady01

Hey Ron,

I think I will be at the Johnny Stewart Fitness show September 10th in Myrtle Beach coming up. Johnny works out and is a personal trainer at my gym. I was talking to him the other day and I asked him about you. He said "Ronnie is one hell of a bodybuilder". I will be going with my Pregnant "again" wife and a buddy i train with who is a genetic freak running his first cycle following your slingshot method!!

It would be great if I ran into you. Just look out for the smallest guy there and it will most likely be me :Smilie:

----------


## ricky23

hey ronnie, how did your wife's contest go?
was it july 22nd??
all the best

----------


## Gi812Many

Ronnie....I was reading over the training section of Slingshot Training and I missed something....You say during your 8 week reload, use shorter ester gear? What if one is using all enanthate esters...Test E, Tren E, EQ...Should the Reload last longer than 8 weeks?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5697351]ronnie, for past deloads ive always just replaced protein cals with carb cals. this time was thinking of reducing carbs aswell as protein but upping fat cals to level out. for me that would be 250g protein 200g carbs 180g fats
good idea???!!* I would do moderate protein, moderate fats and moderate carbs. Just eat normal-nothing exotic is required! You simply need to provide yourself with a break from high protein diet*. /QUOTE]above

----------


## Marine2000

Ronnie,
I'm using your method and running 500 test c/200 deca . I'm coming up on my 8 week mark for deload and want to make sure I understand the bridge method. Can I run 100 test c HCG for two weeks with a regular diet and expect to maintain my gains? Also, when I start my next 8 week cycle do I HAVE to increase the test c amount and if so how much would you recommend? Thanks again for your time and posts!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> apart from bodyfat, does hgh keep the water weight from gear off your face? *NO, just fat weight but t-3 can help some with water weight. Proviron would be your best bet.* how much cardio can u really get away with without eating away at ur muscle when tryn to gain size, for eg ...all the big guys in wrestling have a hell of a lot of cardio to do or is it gona be dependant on how much gear u take and they tend to just up the dosage if losing muscle from all the cardio? *First of all it depends on your metabolism. The slower your metabolic rate, the more cardio you can get by with before tappibng into muscle. And drugs also help prevent muscle loss*, im stil reading the dynamite kids book and wot he said happened to him from the large doses of steroids was he had a heart attack from having an enlarged heart which was caused because the heart is a muscle so that grew along with every other muscle, is this a freak rare incident the heart growing because ive never heard of any bodybuilders heart that grew, wud it not be happening to everyone then? *Not everyone! He was genetically prone to this side effect*. because isnt anyone who wants to be pro size or near enough to it gonna have to take more or less the same high amount of gear. *YES* lastly ron regarding my last post about how pro's use gear when they have to do guest posing in all parts of the world , i understand u cant say on this thread but is it possible to answer this in a private mail to me? I can assure you they are not taking injectables on board a plane these days. *They inject large amounts (front load) before they leave. They use to hide orals but too risky these days.* of not i understand , cheers again ron and best of luck to u and ur wife in yer shows!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> First of all THANK YOU VERY MUCH for creating this and taking time to answer all the questions.
> I have to be honest i read up until page 21 but i gave up.
> So i don't know if you answered this already but whats your take on taking in less test than, lets say, tren per week? *It's perfectly fine if you can breath, sleep and have sex!
> *Also, If i'm already in a reload phase of 50mg Prop ED and 75mg TrenA ED and deload with only 50md Prop EOD in the next reload phase can i add Equi and keep goinf for 3 or more reload\load? *Yes but EQ is very weak IMO and could be a waste of money.
> 
> *If you answer this i will go into more detail about my plans


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, for how long after my gear ( test prop, deca , dbol ) expires can I still use it and could you please give me your opinion on stacking these compounds ?* Great stack for gaining size. Next time use sustanon instead of prop. The gear will still be fine a couple of years past exp date*. Also, a big thank you for all your hard work and info - you rock !!
> Edit : need a source conformation : cant post this on open forum!!!.. [url]/url] read it on some other site, seems legit. If all this is true, then I should be able to use everything up to 1.5-2 years after expiration ( don't want to drag it on too long ).


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> did another BW for HCG beta subunit and it came low! 1.2 (ND to 2.5) for male
> 
> i guess i need to give HCG injections a try to get fully recovered? will my natural HCG production stabilize afterwards? *I hope so..No one should ever try to recover without HCG.* or i have to live on hcg now? *If you do not recover youll need to be on HRT the rest of your life but I think there's a good chance you can recover with aggressive HCG pct. lh*/fsh are within range, but on the low end of the range
> 
> hcg stimulates both LH/FSH? or only LH? i read to stimulate FSH in men you need inject FSH (Gonal F, Follistim)? *Don't overanalyze, just use HCG, It swhte best you can do*!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> DEFINETELY one of the best, most informative posts I have read so far.
> 
> However I have a question. I am thinking of starting my first cycle consisiting of Test E, HCG, maybe Arimidex and Nolva. However I will only be doing one cycle and maaaaaybe another one 3 months later. Should I still follow this 8 week reload 2 week deload routine? Or should I extend my first cycle to 10 weeks since I will not be returning rght back to Test E after the deload phase?


*Just do 8 week cycle then deload then pct. 

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> i've got an on going problem with my right elbow. It started last month when i had been hitting arms twice a week. I was over training and started to get a real dull ache in my elbow. I used to get the same from arm wrestling. Heavy bb curls, skull crushers, dips, cable crossovers really make it worse. * i had to stop doing dips, skull crushers and cable cross overs for this very reason!* for instance, it throbs when i inhale quickly or cough. I've dropped my bi/tri workout the last 2 weeks, but last night made it worse benching and really fvcked it up doing cable crossovers. Had to take a bunch of pain killers afterwards. The pain was probably 8/10. Today i can feel it, but it's maybe a 1/10 on the pain scale. Doesn't seem to bother me on pulling/back exercises. Also, funny enough, it seems to be exacerbated by heavy squats. I'm in the middle of a cycle right now (800 mg test prop/800 mg tren e/ 50 mg proviron ed) and don't want to come off. I added in 250 mg of deca per week for joint lube, but it's not helping the injury, just the other joints. I also have anavar which i've read might help this injury. I cruise and blast for a year. 47 years old, so i know joint issues come with the territory. I'm dinged up in several other places also (rotator cuff, bi tendon, top of the shoulder) but i don't do well taking off. That said, i'll do what's necessary. I've got about 10-14 days before i should start my 12 week cut. I'm also wondering if i take off could i still do my leg work out each week anyway? Any advice from you will be immediately implemented.
> P.s. I've had this before and don't remember what exactly resolved it...*you must let it heal and stop using those movements that cause you pain. Its your age. I am going through the same thing and it sux i know. I got some futuro braces for elbow tendonitus to wear when bench pressing, etc and that helps as well. Got mine at walgreens. For now just do high rep pushdowns for triceps and for chest do high rep pressing (no crossovers). You may need to stop training for 2 weeks to let it heal. Thats your best option because you have an irritated tendon than could easily rupture right now!*


*above

*

----------


## reloaded4444

Hey Ronnie,

I have searched all over this forum, site, and others and can not find a clear answer to this question. Can you take anavar with finasteride or will it actually make hairloss worse to take them together like with deca ? (so I've read)

I have male pattern baldness in my crown area (front is fine) which I take finasteride (propecia) 1.5mg a day which has seemed to stop any more hair loss from the area and I have no noticeable side effects from. 
I am 35, my sex drive is great, and have never run any kind of cycle what so ever. 
I am interested in running anavar only (no test etc although I know you normally recommend it..) because my goals are mostly leaning out and hardening up, and I really don't want to mess with post cycle therapies and the possibility of messing up my natural test production.

If I can run anavar with or without finasteride and not experience any extra hair loss I'm all for it. If not, it's not worth losing more hair. I've had one hair replacement surgery already. Can you help me the facts on this? And also if Human Growth Hormone would be a safe and possible good addition in the future. 

Any recommended cycle times and dosages would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much for all you do on here. I've learned a ton from you.

----------


## slimshady01

> *Primobolan is a low androgenic steroid. The lower on the androgenic scale the better odds of having less hair loss. Drugs such as anavar, deca and primobolan are more anabolic than androgenic.*


Here is my situation Ron,

I quoted the above so you can hopefully remember whats taking place. 

im starting my 14th week of the 20 weeker bulk tomorrow Aug1st.

I ran 500test and 400 deca first 8 weeks. I was scared to up test to 750 on the second reload because of my fine hair. I almost went straight into a cut as you mentioned but I gave the 750 a shot. 

My hair is started to shed a lot now so im a little scared and may just switch over to a cut and day to hell with getting big. I will just have to be happy with a lean beach body type figure.

Here are my questions.

1. Since im starting my 14th week which I will finish out to wait and hear from you. Do i need to do any deload "drop to 250test" or can i just go straight to a 16 week cut.

2. I Know you said primo var and test for my cut. I just ordered and spent a crap ton on Primo, i have enough for 800mg for 16 weeks. I also have enough Var for 50mg 16 weeks. 
Primo is scaring me at 800 or any dose for hairloss. I know it looks good on paper as being more anabolic but I cant find anything good about this DHT derivitive. People are complaining all over the boards on it destroying their hair and they themselves thought it looked good on paper as. I think winnie looks good on paper to but that thins people out as well. 

I may try the primo down the road but i would like to stabalize my hairloss now so i would know which is causing it. 

I know deca is not recommended for cutting because of bloat but with a strict lower carb cycling diet would it not work? 

Weeks 1-16 Test at 300-500 "Depending on hair"
Deca 1-14ish 300mg
Var 1-16 50mg

The above cycle is "hair safer" What do you think?

Also is it safe for me to be running deca this long since ive already been on it during this phase.

----------


## kelevra

> above


Do you have any other ideas that might help?*what antibiotic did she take and did she apply the cream at night in addition to the pills.* 
Thanx Ronnie.


benzoyl peroxide gel AM
Differin gel PM
solodyn (minocycline HCI, USP) 115mg once daily 
She just went back a week ago and this is what he put her on. Same as before, but a stronger antibiotic. (i think)

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi ron, 
> 
> I successfully finished a blast of testE 500/week and later 1.5g/week. I am at the end of my PCT now which was standard nolva/clomid. 
> 
> You advice to wait 6 weeks after PCT to start your next blast. I will get some blood work done to see where i stand today.
> 
> Right After the last dose of PCT i have a month of fasting (Ramadan) and I dun want to lose my strength nor size but maybe use this time to get leaner and shreader. 
> 
> 1. Can I start a bridge right after PCT for a month? *I would bridge for a month after the deload then do full pct and you will lose some stregnth/size when coming off.proviron can help maintain strength post cycle!
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> 
> I think I will be at the Johnny Stewart Fitness show September 10th in Myrtle Beach coming up. Johnny works out and is a personal trainer at my gym. I was talking to him the other day and I asked him about you. He said "Ronnie is one hell of a bodybuilder". I will be going with my Pregnant "again" wife and a buddy i train with who is a genetic freak running his first cycle following your slingshot method!!
> 
> It would be great if I ran into you. Just look out for the smallest guy there and it will most likely be me *It's a small world..lol..I have heard johnny speak and he's a really nice guy. He is one thick guy as well! I won't be making it to the Johnny Stewart unless plans change but my good friends Shawn Jackson and Marcus Williams will be there. Shawn and Johnny are good friends. I look for my boys to compete in the Light Heavy. They both have very good genetics.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie....I was reading over the training section of Slingshot Training and I missed something....You say during your 8 week reload, use shorter ester gear?* No, I think you misread. I prefer longer acting esters as a base with the option of adding short acting esters or orals.* What if one is using all enanthate esters...Test E, Tren E, EQ...Should the Reload last longer than 8 weeks? *No, short acting esters kick in no faster than longer acting esters, but they do peak higher. Your 8 week reload looks perfectly fine!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> I'm using your method and running 500 test c/200 deca . I'm coming up on my 8 week mark for deload and want to make sure I understand the bridge method. Can I run 100 test c HCG for two weeks with a regular diet and expect to maintain my gains? *I would keep test at 220 per week to maintain gains at your level. A pro bodybuilder would need 1 gram per week.* Also, when I start my next 8 week cycle do I HAVE to increase the test c amount and if so how much would you recommend? Bump it by *250-500 weekly.* Thanks again for your time and posts!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5706217]Here is my situation Ron,

I quoted the above so you can hopefully remember whats taking place. 

im starting my 14th week of the 20 weeker bulk tomorrow Aug1st.

I ran 500test and 400 deca first 8 weeks. I was scared to up test to 750 on the second reload because of my fine hair. I almost went straight into a cut as you mentioned but I gave the 750 a shot. 

My hair is started to shed a lot now so im a little scared and may just switch over to a cut and day to hell with getting big. I will just have to be happy with a lean beach body type figure.* Nothing wrong with that..The girls love it!!!

*Here are my questions.

1. Since im starting my 14th week which I will finish out to wait and hear from you. Do i need to do any deload "drop to 250test" or can i just go straight to a 16 week cut.* GO STRAIGHT INTO CUTTING CYCLE*.

2. I Know you said primo var and test for my cut. I just ordered and spent a crap ton on Primo, i have enough for 800mg for 16 weeks. I also have enough Var for 50mg 16 weeks. 
Primo is scaring me at 800 or any dose for hairloss. I know it looks good on paper as being more anabolic but I cant find anything good about this DHT derivitive. People are complaining all over the boards on it destroying their hair and they themselves thought it looked good on paper as. I think winnie looks good on paper to but that thins people out as well. *Start primo at 400 per week and see how well you do on it then increase if desired
*I may try the primo down the road but i would like to stabalize my hairloss now so i would know which is causing it. 

I know deca is not recommended for cutting because of bloat but with a strict lower carb cycling diet would it not work? *of course you can cut on deca, especially if you run an anti-prolactin with it to keep down water bloat.. 
*
Weeks 1-16 Test at 300-500 "Depending on hair"
Deca 1-14ish 300mg
Var 1-16 50mg

The above cycle is "hair safer" What do you think? *This will kill your sex drive-hence no reason to have hair if you catch my drift! I would run test at 200 mgs per week with the above cycle to maintain libido. 
*
Also is it safe for me to be running deca this long since ive already been on it during this phase.*yes its safe but not good for sex drive and you may find that primo is easier on your hair than deca. everyone reacts differently.[*/QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Do you have any other ideas that might help?*what antibiotic did she take and did she apply the cream at night in addition to the pills.* 
> Thanx Ronnie.
> 
> 
> benzoyl peroxide gel AM
> Differin gel PM
> solodyn (minocycline HCI, USP) 115mg once daily 
> She just went back a week ago and this is what he put her on. Same as before, but a stronger antibiotic. (i think)


*My recommendation for her is one 100mg tablet of DOXYCYCLINE HYCLATE every morning. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> I have searched all over this forum, site, and others and can not find a clear answer to this question. Can you take anavar with finasteride or will it actually make hairloss worse to take them together like with deca ? *Finasteride should have no effect with var or deca*. (so I've read)
> 
> I have male pattern baldness in my crown area (front is fine) which I take finasteride (propecia) 1.5mg a day which has seemed to stop any more hair loss from the area and I have no noticeable side effects from. 
> I am 35, my sex drive is great, and have never run any kind of cycle what so ever. 
> I am interested in running anavar only (no test etc although I know you normally recommend it..) because my goals are mostly leaning out and hardening up, and I really don't want to mess with post cycle therapies and the possibility of messing up my natural test production. *You'll still need post cycle therapy with anavar and test will harden you a lot more than var! Go with test since you are taking meds to combat hairloss.
> *
> If I can run anavar with or without finasteride and not experience any extra hair loss I'm all for it. If not, it's not worth losing more hair. I've had one hair replacement surgery already. Can you help me the facts on this? And also if Human Growth Hormone would be a safe and possible good addition in the future. *GH would be great! Test and GH is your best bet!
> ...


above

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I've taken a week off and am considering taking one more. I met a physio therapist on my island and she's fixed a lot of my problems in just one session. Bodybuilding is a tough sport with no access to chiropractic/physio help!!! Anyway, like you, I guess my days of weighted dips, skull crushers, cable crossovers, preacher curls are over. My question is what to replace some of these with. My current tri workout consists of 3 sets skull crushers, 3 sets of overhead one handed pulley/rope extensions and 3 sets of pulley/rope pushdowns. What should I replace the skull crushers with, or should I maybe just do 4 sets overhead and 4 sets of of pushdowns and after my rotator cuff is better maybe add in close grip bench? What do you recommend?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I've taken a week off and am considering taking one more. I met a physio therapist on my island and she's fixed a lot of my problems in just one session. Bodybuilding is a tough sport with no access to chiropractic/physio help!!! Anyway, like you, I guess my days of weighted dips, skull crushers, cable crossovers, preacher curls are over. My question is what to replace some of these with. My current tri workout consists of 3 sets skull crushers, 3 sets of overhead one handed pulley/rope extensions and 3 sets of pulley/rope pushdowns. What should I replace the skull crushers with, or should I maybe just do 4 sets overhead and 4 sets of of pushdowns and after my rotator cuff is better maybe add in close grip bench? What do you recommend?


*Do 8 sets of tricep pushdowns once per week for 4 weeks and then get back with me and we will try on adding in 1 extra exercise for triceps. Let it heal! 
*

----------


## The Titan99

> *Do 8 sets of tricep pushdowns once per week for 4 weeks and then get back with me and we will try on adding in 1 extra exercise for triceps. Let it heal! 
> *


 Will do it. Thanks Ron

----------


## lynxeffect1

2 reloads ago i ran 1200 test and 300 tren ace and gained about 12 pounds, the next reload i did 900 test and 300 tren enth but didnt budge onda scales or my strength so this reload im on 1500 test and 450 tren enth and coming to the end of week 4 and no size or strength gained either so far and i dont think there will be either because im not feeling half as much of an increase on libido as i always wud or as much of a pump as usual, its the same brand gear the last 3 reloads , cud i be right in sayn the gear isnt as gud as at first ? da biggest lad at my gym seems to think the same as me and isnt goin using it again, wot u reckon ron?

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ronnie, 

I am preparing to setup my 2nd blast, Here is the setup what do you think. The 1st reload is mostly for bulking and the 2nd reload is cutting and maintaining while gaining lbm

Would Dbol run through 8 weeks cause severe liver toxicity or dangerously crappy lipid profile? This is why i have it at 30mg instead of the 40mg otherwise. 

Week 1 - 8 Dbol 30mg/day
Week 1 - 8 Test E	500mg/week
Week 1 - 8 Proviron 25mg/Day
Week 1 - 8 HCG 500iu/week

Week 9 - 10 Test E	250mg/week

Week 11 -18	Test E	750mg/week
Week 11 - 18 TrenHex 300mg/week 
--> HERE what would u recommend? I can take Tren /Masteron /Primobolan or VAR (and at what dossages). I have tried TrenE before and hated the hair loss but never masteron/primo or Anavar . What about 40mgVar/day for 8 weeks? Is it advisable having 2 orals for that long dbol and Var with their effect on liver and lipid profile?

Week 11 - 18 Proviron 25mg/day
Week 11 - 18	HCG 500iu/week

Week 19 - 20	Test E 250mg/week

Week 1 - 20 HGH 2iu ramping up to 4iu

Week 21 - 24	Nolva 20/20/20/20
Week 21 - 24	Clomid 100/100/100/100
Week 25 - 30	OFF	
Week 31+	Blast 3

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron after a fighter weights in the day before his fight, wud taking a few shots of test suspension that day and the day of the fight help with putn weight back on and with strength and aggression during the fight ? and cud u inject anytime that day or is the closer to the fight time the better ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 2 reloads ago i ran 1200 test and 300 tren ace and gained about 12 pounds, the next reload i did 900 test and 300 tren enth but didnt budge onda scales or my strength so this reload im on 1500 test and 450 tren enth and coming to the end of week 4 and no size or strength gained either so far and i dont think there will be either because im not feeling half as much of an increase on libido as i always wud or as much of a pump as usual, its the same brand gear the last 3 reloads , cud i be right in sayn the gear isnt as gud as at first ? da biggest lad at my gym seems to think the same as me and isnt goin using it again, wot u reckon ron?* It could be they sold you good gear upfront to get you hooked then switched over to bad gear. It happens! Shoot me a pm and let me know which brand you are using and maybe I can find out something about that particular brand for you. It also be that your receptors are used to the steroids and you need to increase dosages by way of adding an oral like d-bol or anadrol.*


*above

*

----------


## kelevra

I've seen you recommend before giving blood if on cycle for awhile due to high hematocrit levels. 
Are there noticeable side effects if your hematocrit levels are getting high or should you just give blood every couple of reloads? 
Thanx Ron

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ron,
What's up?

Now I am on week 35th of my second slingshot cycle (planned to do 40 weeks for this cycle).
Everything goes well and the results are so great.
Thank you very much for introducing me the slingshot cycle, slingshot training method, and slingshot diet. 

BTW I have some questions regarding cardio.
I usually do moderate intensity cardio (about 65%-75% MHR) 3 times a week (@30minutes each session) first thing in the morning with 10 grams of BCAA, 20 grams of Amino Acids and 10 grams of Glutamine ingested pre-cardio & post-cardio to prevent muscle catabolism.
But now, my schedule don't allow me to do cardio in the morning, so that I should do it in the evening (in OFF day). 
What do you think of it? Is it still as good as morning cardio for fat burning? Since my goals are for getting lean & ripped but for general health too...
However, I still do cardio in the morning on weekends. 

FYI, I train 4 times a week.

My current intake :
250 grams of Carbohydrates (30%)
350 grams of Protein (45%)
90 grams of Fat (25%)
Total 3210 calories 

Your input & help would be highly appreciated.
Many thanks, ron...

----------


## ricky23

hi ron, about to start dieting but should i wait for the gear to kick in (been priming 
so no gear for past 2 weeks) before i start the diet and if so how long? (usual test and tren combo)
thnks

----------


## Gi812Many

Ron, reading through some of the stuff regarding chest workouts....I have cut out my flat bench routine, changed over to Incline, Decline and Flys. You truly feel you get more from your decline for overall muscle development than flat bench? I suppose im so used to doing flat bench, just need some reconfirmation.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Will do it. Thanks Ron


*Look for some futuro adjustable elbow wraps as well and stay off winstrol and all anti-es except proviron . 

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, 
> 
> i am preparing to setup my 2nd blast, here is the setup what do you think. The 1st reload is mostly for bulking and the 2nd reload is cutting and maintaining while gaining lbm
> 
> would dbol run through 8 weeks cause severe liver toxicity or dangerously crappy lipid profile? This is why i have it at 30mg instead of the 40mg otherwise. 
> 
> Week 1 - 8 dbol 30mg/day
> week 1 - 8 test e	500mg/week
> week 1 - 8 proviron 25mg/day
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron after a fighter weights in the day before his fight, wud taking a few shots of test suspension that day and the day of the fight help with putn weight back on and with strength and aggression during the fight ? And cud u inject anytime that day or is the closer to the fight time the better ?


*start injecting immediately after weigh in and do a shot about every 12 hours. Last shot around 4 hours before fight. Its painful 

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=kelevra;5709735]I've seen you recommend before giving blood if on cycle for awhile due to high hematocrit levels. 
Are there noticeable side effects if your hematocrit levels are getting high or should you just give blood every couple of reloads? 
Thanx Ron[/*QUOTESymptoms can be weakness,fatigue, headache, itching,bruising,joint pain,dizziness, or abdominal pain.


Secondary symptoms can bey attributed to an underlying condition, like chronic lung disease-hence shortness of breath, chronic cough, sleep disturbance (sleep apnea), dizziness and fatigue.

It's best to give blood to prevent ecessive build up of red blood cells.


*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Yellow;5709767]Hi Ron,
What's up?

Now I am on week 35th of my second slingshot cycle (planned to do 40 weeks for this cycle).
Everything goes well and the results are so great.
Thank you very much for introducing me the slingshot cycle, slingshot training method, and slingshot diet. 

BTW I have some questions regarding cardio.
I usually do moderate intensity cardio (about 65%-75% MHR) 3 times a week (@30minutes each session) first thing in the morning with 10 grams of BCAA, 20 grams of Amino Acids and 10 grams of Glutamine ingested pre-cardio & post-cardio to prevent muscle catabolism.
But now, my schedule don't allow me to do cardio in the morning, so that I should do it in the evening (in OFF day). *yes!*
What do you think of it? Is it still as good as morning cardio for fat burning? *youll tap into body fat quicker when done on an empty stomach or post workout but you also tap into muscle faster. i do not prefer cardio on empty stomach as it can cause excessive fatique and feel the overall results tend to even out in the end regardless when cardio is performed.* Since my goals are for getting lean & ripped but for general health too...*cardio 6 days per week is best for getting ripped at 30 minutes per session. never on leg day!
*However, I still do cardio in the morning on weekends. 

FYI, I train 4 times a week.

My current intake :
250 grams of Carbohydrates (30%)
350 grams of Protein (45%)
90 grams of Fat (25%)
Total 3210 calories 

Your input & help would be highly appreciated.
Many thanks, ron...[/QUOTE*]if you want to get more ripped take carbs down to 100-150 on specific days to aid in burning fat.

*

----------


## ricky23

hey ron, hows all the contest preps going? how was kathy's show?
ronnie im going to diet down for the next 8-12 weeks and get into the low digits of bf but will 1.2g tri test 450mg tri tren be enough on a big cal deficit?
will be going extremely high protein (600g) lowish carbs 200-300g very low fat only efa's and one carb up every sunday
(hoping for rebound gains after this diet and after the deload!)
trying my best to get stage ready even though i will have my pec tendon op late this year!
thanks ron

also do you think running proviron throughout will be enough for gyno control? (also caber)
always used adex but its a joint killer - if so what dose do you think best?
thanks again

----------


## The Titan99

> *Look for some futuro adjustable elbow wraps as well and stay off winstrol and all anti-es except proviron . 
> 
> *


Alright!! I was hoping you'd recommend a brand of strap. I don't do winny and I've never needed anti-es even at 1750 mg Test. I'm starting a 12 week cut on Monday. 700 mg Test Prop/700 mg Tren E/ 500 mg masteron P/100 mg Var ed. Could I drop the Proviron due to the inclusion of the masteron?

----------


## ricky23

ronnie a quick question, do you think that running t3 with bulking cycles is wise?
not for trying to stay lean but for increased protein synthesis and protein turn over rate?
just reading up on it thinking that high aas doses with high protein intake might be well served with extra t3 making for a better metabolism.
but i dont know if this theory would be effective in the real world and if it would make a high protein diet with high aas that much more effective.
what do you think?
thanks ronnie
and sorry for all the questions!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, hows all the contest preps going? How was kathy's show*?our dog died as we were leaving for the show and due to stress kathy held water during pre-judging. She got 8th but should have had 4th or 5th. She will try again in 1 year under better circumstnaces. She also needs to be a little leaner for nationals as she found out. We both are doing excaliner in charleston s.c. 3 weeks from now. Kathy ie so ripped now she will be very hard to compete with. 
> *ronnie im going to diet down for the next 8-12 weeks and get into the low digits of bf but will 1.2g tri test 450mg tri tren be enough on a big cal deficit? *probably but do not lose more than 2 pounds per week after first week of dropping excess water from carb reduction. 50 mgs of oral winstrol daily would help a great deal*! Will be going extremely high protein (600g) lowish carbs 200-300g very low fat only efa's and one carb up every sunday *you do not need to go overboard on protein. 600 per day is too much! I do not care how much protein you ingest, if you take carbs down low for too long or do not consume enough fats you will lose muscle*! 
> (hoping for rebound gains after this diet and after the deload!)
> trying my best to get stage ready even though i will have my pec tendon op late this year!
> Thanks ron
> 
> also do you think running proviron throughout will be enough for gyno control? (also caber)
> always used adex but its a joint killer - if so what dose do you think best? .025mgs ed of adex and just use caber and proviron to try and combat gyno. Adex is indeed a joint killer and so is winstrol .
> Thanks again


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi,my name is walter.i hope you can you give a little advice.i have mutiple sclerosis.is there any steroids that can help me gain strength,loose weight and feel 18 again.i have never taken any meds for this dease,but i am pretty desperate.any advice you could give would be appreciated.thanks walt


*testosterone enanthate and even tren enathate has helped many people with muscular problems.. But you must lift and eat correctly to obtain benefits. I would start at 500 mgs weekly..

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> alright!! I was hoping you'd recommend a brand of strap. I don't do winny and i've never needed anti-es even at 1750 mg test. I'm starting a 12 week cut on monday. 700 mg test prop/700 mg tren e/ 500 mg masteron p/100 mg var ed. Could i drop the proviron due to the inclusion of the masteron?


*keep the proviron in.

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie a quick question, do you think that running t3 with bulking cycles is wise?
> Not for trying to stay lean but for increased protein synthesis and protein turn over rate?
> Just reading up on it thinking that high aas doses with high protein intake might be well served with extra t3 making for a better metabolism.
> But i dont know if this theory would be effective in the real world and if it would make a high protein diet with high aas that much more effective.
> What do you think?
> Thanks ronnie
> and sorry for all the questions!


*i'm not sure anyone really knows the exact answer to these t-3 bulking theories. On paper the idea of running 12.5mcgs daily sounds promising because it only adds to your natural endogeneous t-3 output because supposedly that low of an amount won't shut down your own t-3 levels. I have known people who took 33.3-50mcgs daily while bulking and said thay liked it. The best thing to do it give it a try and see for yourself. Again, i know t-3 increases protein synthesis but i have not seen any real life evidence to support t-3 in bulking cycles. That said, we are still learning about this ordeal so my suggestion is give it a try and let us know what you think. 
*

----------


## darkcrayz

hey ronnie.

ive been sling shotting the last 9 months. love it. 

right now im running a cut.
450mg test e/week. (3 shots a week.)
300mg tren a/week. (daily shots.)

im about to start my 9th week; i was initially going to run a 12 week load and then back off but i am liking what i have going on and read you recommend to run cuts until done. 

i was thinking id run 12 weeks this set up and then another 12 weeks @
300mg test e/week
450mg tren a/week.

what are your thoughts on this. I dont really want to jump the total mg/week up yet but i want to keep the fat loss going. My question then is do I need to up the tren or can i just stay at my current set up until i reach my goal?

once i am done with the cut i am looking to bulk in the winter. i was thinking about 
300mg test e/week
300mg tren a/week
300mg mast a/week.

does that sound like a good bulk with mod/high carbs? Once lean I want to put more weight on but maintain a leaner bf% then I am now. Maybe t3? Or another bulking compound you recommend in replacement of something?

Thanks for your help.

----------


## darkcrayz

well that was some bullshit spam.

----------


## wellyou7

ronnie i have a question: This is the cycle im currently on. Im on the 8th week (stopping tren on thursday)

Wk 1 -8 Tren A 350mg/wk
Wk 1-9 Test Prop 350mg/wk
Wk 3-9 Winny 50mg ED

Next cycle i plan on doubling these dosages (and adding in dbol ), so it would be
Wk 1-4 Dbol 40mg ED
Wk 1-8 Tren A 700mg/wk
Wk 1-9 Prop 700mg/wk
Winny 100mg ED

My question is, if i did the slingshot method, would it better for me to come off (do a 2 week PCT of nolva, not a fan of running dose test instead) and then jump back on? Would i have better gains this way? or could i just stay on and up the dosage from what my cycle is at now? what do you think?

----------


## Zoonk

Awesome Post Ronnie! Thanks Very informative

----------


## ricky23

> above


no doubt kathy will do better next time! my dog died recently too and its like losing a member of the family, can imagine how much of a headfck it must have been competing at the same time.
keep us updated about the show in 3 weeks
bst of luck and thanks for all the help you're giving everyone!

----------


## ricky23

ronnie ive always wondered whether fat burners should be introduced after a couple of weeks into a cycle when the diet begins instead of using them straight off?
i start the cutting diet after a week or so into the cycle for the aas to take effect to prevent possible muscle loss or is this type of thinking wrong?
if deloading would it matter as there would still be low dose test in the system?
thanks mate

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie.
> 
> ive been sling shotting the last 9 months. love it. 
> 
> right now im running a cut.
> 450mg test e/week. (3 shots a week.)
> 300mg tren a/week. (daily shots.)
> 
> im about to start my 9th week; i was initially going to run a 12 week load and then back off but i am liking what i have going on and read you recommend to run cuts until done. 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie i have a question: This is the cycle im currently on. Im on the 8th week (stopping tren on thursday)
> 
> Wk 1 -8 Tren A 350mg/wk
> Wk 1-9 Test Prop 350mg/wk
> Wk 3-9 Winny 50mg ED
> 
> Next cycle i plan on doubling these dosages (and adding in dbol ), so it would be
> Wk 1-4 Dbol 40mg ED
> Wk 1-8 Tren A 700mg/wk
> ...


above

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I was thinking of upping my dosages to:..... Test enth 300mg per day and Tren enth 200mg per day. What do you think?

----------


## wellyou7

> ronnie i have a question: This is the cycle im currently on. Im on the 8th week (stopping tren on thursday)
> 
> Wk 1 -8 Tren A 350mg/wk
> Wk 1-9 Test Prop 350mg/wk
> Wk 3-9 Winny 50mg ED
> 
> Next cycle i plan on doubling these dosages (and adding in dbol ), so it would be
> Wk 1-4 Dbol 40mg ED
> Wk 1-8 Tren A 700mg/wk
> ...


Im trying to clarify what you said...

So you mean i can just go straight from 350mg/wk to 700mg/wk without taking a 2week break, and the gains will be the same as if i actually took a 2 week break since im upping the dose?

----------


## Pete123

Hi I just set this account up and im new to all this. I need some real good advice. Right, I'm 21, 5ft 10 and weigh 197.67lbs I need help with how to train, diet and what supplements would be best for me to take. Thank you for takin the time to read this. I hope u can help thank u

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> no doubt kathy will do better next time! my dog died recently too and its like losing a member of the family, can imagine how much of a headfck it must have been competing at the same time.
> keep us updated about the show in 3 weeks
> bst of luck and thanks for all the help you're giving everyone!


* our dog dieing made kathy hold water during pre-judging and she never smiled once on stage. She was just not into it after our english bulldog passed. this next show will be much different!
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie ive always wondered whether fat burners should be introduced after a couple of weeks into a cycle when the diet begins instead of using them straight off?
> i start the cutting diet after a week or so into the cycle for the aas to take effect to prevent possible muscle loss or is this type of thinking wrong? *i agree with eveything you just said..no need adding fat burners until you start plateauing. and do not start diet until anabolics kick in..
> *if deloading would it matter as there would still be low dose test in the system?* you do not deload while cutting..
> *thanks mate


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> I was thinking of upping my dosages to:..... Test enth 300mg per day and Tren enth 200mg per day. What do you think?


*you can do that.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi I just set this account up and im new to all this. I need some real good advice. Right, I'm 21, 5ft 10 and weigh 197.67lbs I need help with how to train, diet and what supplements would be best for me to take. Thank you for takin the time to read this. I hope u can help thank u


*you need to read through this entire thread to educate yourself, then ask questions. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im trying to clarify what you said...
> 
> So you mean i can just go straight from 350mg/wk to 700mg/wk without taking a 2week break, and the gains will be the same as if i actually took a 2 week break since im upping the dose?


*No what I was saying is deload for 2 weeks before increasing dosages. You can either bridge with 200 mgs of test per week or do pct with hcg for 2 weeks. I would opt for bridging*.

----------


## Pete123

Ok I read the post at the start. How do I figure out wether I need higher carbs or higher fats in my diet?

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ronnie
I'm holding some fat in my chest and what seems to be some puffy nipples, Estrogen related I'm guessing. I have no hard lumps or sensitivity so no gyno that i know of. 
Can i take some Letro or Aromasin to dry this up some?
I have both on hand.
Im on Test E only at 750mg weekly. I will be on the cutting cycle 3 more weeks and then PCT for awhile.

----------


## mani_bono

hey Ronnie great thread thanks a lot mate, It's really appreciated. I have few questions:

- I just started my second cycle with test prop 100mg EOD + 30mg of dbol + 50mg proviron ED, after 8 weeks since I'm using short easters shall I still go with the 2 weeks deload? (or it should be less?)
- is it a good idea to take 10mg of dbol right before sleep?
- How can I keep the bloating to minimum? Is clean diet and 1.5 hours of cardio per week enough? (since i'm bulking and i'm a hard gainer!)
- shall I continue use of proviron during deload?
- I'm having problem with acne, it's very annoying, (i had a bad breakout during my last PCT) how come all the pros and lots of competitive bbers have such a clean skin? Is there any secret here or it's just facking genetics?!
- If I go to competing level, does it mean I have to be on TRT for rest of my life?

----------


## delta1111

> Originally Posted by delta1111
> 
> Hi Ronnie,
> I was thinking of upping my dosages to:..... Test enth 300mg per day and Tren enth 200mg per day. What do you think?
> 
> *you can do that.*


So you don't thinks it's excessive? Is it safe?

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, for hitting muscle groups twice a week, on the front page it says to stay in the 8-10 rep range, but I thought reading thru everything a while back you mentioned that the 2nd day should be lighter weights and in the 12-15 rep range. I tried searching with no luck, which should I do?

Also if running Proviron @ 50mg/day, when you deload do you cut to 25mg/day or 0mg/day or just keep running the 50mg/day?

Thanks!
Dizzy

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok I read the post at the start. How do I figure out wether I need higher carbs or higher fats in my diet?


*If you tend to put on body fat easily (endomorphic) you need more fats and fewer carbs inorder to keep insulin under control .
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, for hitting muscle groups twice a week, on the front page it says to stay in the 8-10 rep range, but I thought reading thru everything a while back you mentioned that the 2nd day should be lighter weights and in the 12-15 rep range. I tried searching with no luck, which should I do?* You can do it either way but I feel the muscle respond better with twice a week training by having one heavy day and one lighter day. I like moving faster between sets on lighter day and performing a couple more sets per body part to really pump the muscle!
> *
> Also if running Proviron @ 50mg/day, when you deload do you cut to 25mg/day or 0mg/day or just keep running the 50mg/day? *stay with 50
> *
> Thanks!
> Dizzy


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie
> I'm holding some fat in my chest and what seems to be some puffy nipples, Estrogen related I'm guessing. I have no hard lumps or sensitivity so no gyno that i know of. 
> Can i take some Letro or Aromasin to dry this up some?*No, its body fat so losing weight is required.*I have both on hand.
> Im on Test E only at 750mg weekly. I will be on the cutting cycle 3 more weeks and then PCT for awhile.* you need to cut for longer until all your chest fat dissapears*.


above

----------


## slimshady01

Hey Ron,

I started my cut 2 weeks ago. I was on my 13 or 14th week of my 20 week bulk but decided to cut. I was on 750 test and 400 deca a week.

2 weeks ago i lowered test to 300, dropped deca, added var at 50mg a day and did first week of cut with 400mg of primo and now this past week went straight to 800 and will continue there.

So it looks like this

Test 300
Var 50
Primo 800.

My question is, I started my cut at 194 and I am basically the same weight after 2 weeks. I think I got as low as 191 after 2 days on my wifes phentermine but i didnt like the way it made me feel. Today i weighed in at 193..

On my bulk i was around 3200-3500 calories. On my first week of the cut i went to 2500 then last week 2250.
I also on this last week added 4 days of cardio at 30 min after training and still holding this weight.

I would have thought I would have dropped water and lost a quick 5 or so ASAP since im no longer on high test dose or any deca at all.

MY diet is lower carb as well.

Here is my break down,

Protein - 280
Carbs - 100
Fats - 80g.

A lot of my carbs are from veggies to, I only have 2 meals a day where i add 3/4 cup of blueberries and the rest of the carbs are from green beans and broccoli. 

Should i lower to 2k a day and up cardio to 5-6 days? I train M-F and take off on saturday and sunday. 

Im thinking the primo and the var are making me hold weight? Which would be fine but i dont think my BF is getting much lower. 

Any suggestions? Can i go extreme low cals while running these compounds without losing muscle?

----------


## Gi812Many

Ronnie, im running into my 6th week of Test E, Tren E and EQ. I have been on Aromasin from Ar-r from the get go. Upped the dosage to 15mgs at the end of my second week. I formed gyno, hard lumps around the nipple...I had surgery to remove them twice roughly 8 years ago. Im prone to them. They are not nearly as big as when I had them removed but, still present and still decent size. Any suggestion on changing to something other than the Aromasin? Also, probably a stupid question but, im doing your slingshot cycling...Should I stay on a AI year around while cycling?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
Do you have any experience with MENT and if so, do you think it would be better in a bulking or a cutting cycle?

----------


## delta1111

Ronnie,
What experience have you had with insulin ? Is it worth the risk when considering the dangers?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey Ronnie great thread thanks a lot mate, It's really appreciated. I have few questions:
> 
> - I just started my second cycle with test prop 100mg EOD + 30mg of dbol + 50mg proviron ED, after 8 weeks since I'm using short easters shall I still go with the 2 weeks deload? *yes because your nervous system needs a break from heavy volume*  (or it should be less?)
> - is it a good idea to take 10mg of dbol right before sleep? *no*
> - How can I keep the bloating to minimum? *high protein, moderate fats and low carbs* Is clean diet and 1.5 hours of cardio per week enough? (since i'm bulking and i'm a hard gainer!) *you do not need a dirty diet to gain weight. just eat mroe healthy foods that are dense in calories such as smart balance peanutbutter and drink plenty of liquid egg whites. Reduce cardio to 20 minutes 3 times per week. 
> *- shall I continue use of proviron during deload?*yes*
> - I'm having problem with acne, it's very annoying, (i had a bad breakout during my last PCT) how come all the pros and lots of competitive bbers have such a clean skin? Is there any secret here or it's just facking genetics?! *they never come off steroids and their bodies adjust-hence acne is no longer a concern for them*!
> - If I go to competing level, does it mean I have to be on TRT for rest of my life? *no one can answer this question with accuracy but I believe it depends on how long you stay on that matters most.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> 
> I started my cut 2 weeks ago. I was on my 13 or 14th week of my 20 week bulk but decided to cut. I was on 750 test and 400 deca a week.
> 
> 2 weeks ago i lowered test to 300, dropped deca, added var at 50mg a day and did first week of cut with 400mg of primo and now this past week went straight to 800 and will continue there.
> 
> So it looks like this
> 
> Test 300
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, im running into my 6th week of Test E, Tren E and EQ. I have been on Aromasin from Ar-r from the get go. Upped the dosage to 15mgs at the end of my second week. I formed gyno, hard lumps around the nipple...I had surgery to remove them twice roughly 8 years ago. Im prone to them. They are not nearly as big as when I had them removed but, still present and still decent size. Any suggestion on changing to something other than the Aromasin? *try nolvadex at 40 mgs per day because you can run it year round while not messing up your cholesterol levels.* Also, probably a stupid question but, im doing your slingshot cycling...Should I stay on a AI year around while cycling? *looks like you will have to stay on anti-es. try nolvadex and 40 per day and try to work your way down to 20 per da*y


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> What experience have you had with insulin ? *personally, none!* Is it worth the risk when considering the dangers? *not unless you already have a a carreer as a pro bodybuilder. It can cause you to become a permananet diabetic, age your internal organs and even kill you! Yes its tempting but not tempting enough to screw up your health*..


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> do you have any experience with ment and if so, do you think it would be better in a bulking or a cutting cycle?


what is ment?

----------


## The Titan99

> what is ment?


Trestolone Acetate. It's supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread. Strike that, sweet potatoes.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Trestolone Acetate. It's supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread. Strike that, sweet potatoes.


Sounds potent but I have no experience with this drug..

----------


## slimshady01

> Should i lower to 2k a day and up cardio to 5-6 days? *yes, you must do whatever it takes to lose 1-2 pounds per* week I train M-F and take off on saturday and sunday. 
> 
> Im thinking the primo and the var are making me hold weight? Which would be fine but i dont think my BF is getting much lower. *i find this very odd...sure your gear is real? maybe primo sold to you was actually test !? maybe your thyroid levels are low?*
> Any suggestions? Can i go extreme low cals while running these compounds without losing muscle? *if you lose only 1-2 pounds per week you should not lose much muscle at all but losing more that 2 pounds per week can certainly create muscle loss and I am of the belief one always loses some muscle when dieting depending on thier genetics and drug regimine. large dosages of GH, then some tren, and winstrol are great for holding onto muscle. clen is also good but not without sides*.


Thanks Ron,

There is always a chance of fake primo, i would hope not since this source has been around since 2003.

As far as my thyroid levels, I would like to get them checked. I Asked the doc about a year ago to check my t3 and t4 but if i remember correctly my TSH was fine so he wouldnt test.

As i wrote that I had only done first week of primo at 400mg and the second at 800. What would i even see in the first 2 weeks on primo? Ive never done primo but im guessing since its an enth it will take a few more weeks to really see its effects?

I was still 192 again today but as i was looking in the mirror i looked leaner, so perhaps my BF has lowered a tad and maybe gained muscle?

Ill drop the cals to 2k and go from there.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron,
> 
> There is always a chance of fake primo, i would hope not since this source has been around since 2003.
> 
> As far as my thyroid levels, I would like to get them checked. I Asked the doc about a year ago to check my t3 and t4 but if i remember correctly my TSH was fine so he wouldnt test.
> 
> As i wrote that I had only done first week of primo at 400mg and the second at 800. What would i even see in the first 2 weeks on primo? *Not much but if it was test you would gain water weight for sure within 2 weeks time*.Ive never done primo but im guessing since its an enth it will take a few more weeks to really see its effects?
> 
> I was still 192 again today but as i was looking in the mirror i looked leaner, so perhaps my BF has lowered a tad and maybe gained muscle?* its possible but I would encourage to drop fat calories by 500 and add in some extra cardio to start seeing weight drop. 
> ...


above

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks for the fast reply Ron,

Today i was at my lowest of 190, which is not bad, im 2 and a half weeks in and was 194 to start so i may just be jumping the gun. 

i think i am only getting 70-80 fats a day which is around 630-700 calories total. If i was to drop 500 calories of those I would be getting 10-12 grams of fat total and that would put me around 1750 calories a day.

That would definetly get me to lose weight but I dont know if i want to go that extreme the first 2 weeks in. I would be scared i wouldnt have much room to move when i got leaner but still need to lose to get under the 10%. 

If i plateued at 1750 with 5-6 days of cardio.. where would i go from there?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the fast reply Ron,
> 
> Today i was at my lowest of 190, which is not bad, im 2 and a half weeks in and was 194 to start so i may just be jumping the gun. 
> 
> i think i am only getting 70-80 fats a day which is around 630-700 calories total. If i was to drop 500 calories of those I would be getting 10-12 grams of fat total and that would put me around 1750 calories a day.
> 
> That would definetly get me to lose weight but I dont know if i want to go that extreme the first 2 weeks in. I would be scared i wouldnt have much room to move when i got leaner but still need to lose to get under the 10%. 
> 
> If i plateued at 1750 with 5-6 days of cardio.. where would i go from there? *honestly, more cardio, t-3, clen and gh if that is indeed the case*. Weight loss does not occur linear but rather in spurts so just give it time and see if you can lose more weight using more fats. I believe you will!


above

----------


## Marine2000

Thanks for the answer! I'm taking your advice man...

----------


## delta1111

Ho Ronnie, "GTF Chromium" what do you think of this as an alternative ti taking insulin ?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I guess it's generally standard practice to reduce Test during cuts. I am wondering why this is. Maybe to reduce water retention? I'm currently doing a slow cut and am quite successfully losing fat while actually gaining strength. My diet is spot on now and I'm doing 5-6 days of cardio a week My steroid regime is fairly heavy I think since I've been blasting for a little over a year now. I'm in the fourth week of a 12 week cut. My cycle is Test Prop 700mg/Tren E 950 mg/Masteron E 500 mg/Anavar 100 mg ed/Proviron 50 mg ed as well as clen at 25 mcg's a day, going to increase each week through the end of October. Why or why not would it be a good/bad idea to increase Test to say 1000 mg? My girlfriend is coming from Belgium and although I haven't had any ed or libido problems in the past, I've always been higher on Test than Tren and I've never run this much Var at once before. Thanks!

----------


## Gymrat1775

Awesome post, very thorough!

----------


## RutgersFan

Hey Ron
Im not ready to blast and cruise as im not at that level yet. Can i apply your philosophy to cycling though? Im about to run a Sustanon250 & Dbol cycle. Since i would like to keep it at 8 weeks, i would do my last pin week 5 & start my PCT 3 weeks after that. Am i on the right track?

Sustanon250 3x a week M/W/F
Dbol 50mgs ED all the way through

Is this 8 weeker enough to grow? My goal is 5 - 10lbs... Im currently 32yrs old 5'10 208lbs. with two cycles under my belt.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ho Ronnie, "GTF Chromium" what do you think of this as an alternative ti taking insulin ? *about worthless IMO!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> i guess it's generally standard practice to reduce test during cuts. I am wondering why this is. Maybe to reduce water retention? I'm currently doing a slow cut and am quite successfully losing fat while actually gaining strength. My diet is spot on now and i'm doing 5-6 days of cardio a week my steroid regime is fairly heavy i think since i've been blasting for a little over a year now. I'm in the fourth week of a 12 week cut. My cycle is test prop 700mg/tren e 950 mg/masteron e 500 mg/anavar 100 mg ed/proviron 50 mg ed as well as clen at 25 mcg's a day, going to increase each week through the end of october. Why or why not would it be a good/bad idea to increase test to say 1000 mg? My girlfriend is coming from belgium and although i haven't had any ed or libido problems in the past, i've always been higher on test than tren and i've never run this much var at once before. Thanks! *the reason some people reduce or drop test is several reasons. 1)if they are not running any anti-es it will cause them to retain water to some degree and too much estrogen can causes fatty deposits-hence slowing down the rate of fat loss. Also, anti-es are not guaranteed to get rid of all water retention. 2) many increase androgenic drugs like tren and do not want to increase weekly injections so they replace some of the test with tren. 3) when getting ready for a show most reduce test dosages during the final 4-6 to see where their conditioning is holding without the extra water retention. Imo, i would keep your test high (1 gram per week is fine) since you are not 4 weeks out from a show and even then one could do better keeping high test levels until 2 weeks out from show if they can handle all the injections and not have lumps show on their body during judging*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron
> Im not ready to blast and cruise as im not at that level yet. Can i apply your philosophy to cycling though? Im about to run a Sustanon250 & Dbol cycle. Since i would like to keep it at 8 weeks, i would do my last pin week 5 & start my PCT 3 weeks after that. Am i on the right track? *no do last 9 week 8 and then start pct week 9. And slingshot is also for beginners. Short cycles cause more muscle loss when you come off because it does not give the body enough time to adjust to the new muscle mass gained.
> 
> *Sustanon250 3x a week M/W/F
> Dbol 50mgs ED all the way through *looks good but i would run only sustanon first 8 weeks then add d-bol during second 8 week reloadin order to keep making gains.
> 
> *Is this 8 weeker enough to grow?* not really. you need 20 weeks!* My goal is 5 - 10lbs... Im currently 32yrs old 5'10 208lbs. with two cycles under my belt.


above

----------


## darkcrayz

Hey Ronnie,

Im referring to your response in post 3251.

im curious why test/tren /d-bol or Adrol would be more potent then test/tren/mast? If i ran Adrol what dosage would you recommend?

since hgh is a bit expensive its off the table for me atm. or my real question is at what point of a total blood mg level of steroids would you need to take it to the next level with the hgh, 1gram, 2 grams? or would running 8iu hgh with a trt dose of test give you better lean gains then a high dose steroid regimen?

i can shuffle my order around to pick up some hgh if you think its better to go that route.

also, for the hgh, year around, 6 months on? blast/cruise with hgh?

----------


## darkcrayz

"no do last 9 week 8 and then start pct week 9. And slingshot is also for beginners. Short cycles cause more muscle loss when you come off because it does not give the body enough time to adjust to the new muscle mass gained." post 3291.

for someone that has been on longer what would you say the cycle length needs to be?

----------


## JK5810

Awesome info Ronnie..

I am really interested trying this type of training because of its strengh gains.. What i don't really happen to me is get huge because boxing is my sport and huge muscles don't help at all.. I know i have to be eat less calories than someone who wants to get huge but i am a little confused.. A friend of mine suggested m to try Anabolic diet ( high protein, high fats, low carbs during the week and carb load during weekends).. What is your thought on this type of diet? Finally a cycle of test,deca will it help me with boxing?
Thanks a lot..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> Im referring to your response in post 3251.
> 
> im curious why test/tren /d-bol or Adrol would be more potent then test/tren/mast? *Because adding in an oral increases stregnth beyond what can be achieved with injectables only*. If i ran Adrol what dosage would you recommend?* 75 mgs for beginners..150 for more advanced
> 
> *since hgh is a bit expensive its off the table for me atm. or my real question is at what point of a total blood mg level of steroids would you need to take it to the next level with the hgh, 1gram, 2 grams? or would running 8iu hgh with a trt dose of test give you better lean gains then a high dose steroid regimen? *once 1.5 grams stops creating noticeable gains its time to add GH. HRT dosages of test plus 8ius of GH wont produce the muscle gains that high dosages of steroids will*. 
> 
> i can shuffle my order around to pick up some hgh if you think its better to go that route.* wait on GH until you stop making gains with higher dosages of test.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=darkcrayz;5725458]"no do last 9 week 8 and then start pct week 9. And slingshot is also for beginners. Short cycles cause more muscle loss when you come off because it does not give the body enough time to adjust to the new muscle mass gained." post 3291.

for someone that has been on longer what would you say the cycle length needs to be? *20 weeks minumum (consisting of 2 reloads/2deloads)[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Awesome info Ronnie..
> 
> I am really interested trying this type of training because of its strengh gains.. What i don't really happen to me is get huge because boxing is my sport and huge muscles don't help at all.. I know i have to be eat less calories than someone who wants to get huge but i am a little confused.. A friend of mine suggested m to try Anabolic diet ( high protein, high fats, low carbs during the week and carb load during weekends)..* you may need less calories but not low carbs because its those carbs that fuel your ability to box! Reduce fats and even protein if needed.* What is your thought on this type of diet? Finally a cycle of test,deca will it help me with boxing? *yes test/deca combo is good for boxing, especially if you add in 50 mgs of winstrol tabs daily for added endurance and strength*.
> Thanks a lot..


above

----------


## JK5810

Thank you very much Ronnie.. Whenever it's possible for you could you give me a cycle plan (weeks, dosages, antiestrogens, anti progesterones) with test deca winny..?
I will follow your advice and stay with the carbs..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thank you very much Ronnie.. Whenever it's possible for you could you give me a cycle plan (weeks, dosages, antiestrogens, anti progesterones) with test deca winny..?
> I will follow your advice and stay with the carbs..


RUN CABERGOLINE TWICE WEEKLY. USE PROVIRON AT 50 MGS DAILY FOR ESTROGEN CONTROL. 

1ST RELOAD-weeks 1-8 
test 500 mgs weekly
deca 300 mgs weekly
wintrol tabs 50 MGS daily

1ST DELOAD weeks 9-10
test 250 mgs weekly

2ND RELOAD WEEKS 11-18
500 MGS OF TEST WEEKLY
300 MGS OF DECA WEEKLY
75 MGS OF ANADROL DAILY

2ND DELOAD WEEKS 19-20
250 MGS OF TEST WEEKLY

----------


## darkcrayz

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5725601]


> "no do last 9 week 8 and then start pct week 9. And slingshot is also for beginners. Short cycles cause more muscle loss when you come off because it does not give the body enough time to adjust to the new muscle mass gained." post 3291.
> 
> for someone that has been on longer what would you say the cycle length needs to be? *20 weeks minumum (consisting of 2 reloads/2deloads)[/*QUOTE]above


what is the maximum blast/cruise for a more advanced user? i dont really plan on stopping anyway but i was just curious when is a good time to rest?

thanks for your other help on my questions.

----------


## RutgersFan

> above


So if i ran it for 20 weeks with the reload and deload, wouldnt that make my recovery harder when i come off leading to more muscleloss. Im not looking to stay on permanently as of yet. Sorry just a bit confused, i do understand your concept ; i just dont know how it would apply to me.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=darkcrayz;5725835]


> what is the maximum blast/cruise for a more advanced user? Its not a blast and cruise, but rather a RELOAD and CRUISE.* Reloads are always 8 weeks and deloads 2 weeks. It's good to take 4-6 weeks off from steroids (minus HRT if you are on it) once or twice a year depending on your goals. Your body will let you know when to take a break because you will feel burned out and stale.* i dont really plan on stopping anyway but i was just curious when is a good time to rest?
> 
> thanks for your other help on my questions.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so if i ran it for 20 weeks with the reload and deload, wouldnt that make my recovery harder when i come off leading to more muscleloss.* no!, once your shut down you are shut down but staying on excessive periods will put you at greater risk for hrt later down the road.20 weeks in not excessive.*  im not looking to stay on permanently as of yet. Sorry just a bit confused, i do understand your concept ; i just dont know how it would apply to me.


above

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I've had a shoulder injury that"s bothered me for a couple of months now. Thanks to the help from a Physio Therapist it's gotten a lot better but it still bothers me on chest day. I can do Incline bench with no problem at all, decline hurts and flat bench is OK at light weight, but when I get to higher reps it starts to bother me, although not as bad as before. I know I need to not do the movements that hurt and I'm trying to put together some sort of chest workout. Should I just do 8 sets of incline? Tonight I did incline first, three light sets of flat bench and some real light weight cable crossovers really slow and really squeezed it at the end. I'm worried that my chest is lagging since it's been a couple of months since I've been really able to work it. Any exercises you can think of to go with the incline, or would incline be all I should do for now?

BTW, the 8 sets of rope pushdowns you told me to do while my elbows recover (they are great now but I'm waiting for another 2 weeks and then adding something else.) This advice has worked perfectly!!! I still feel like I'm getting good stimulation of the tri. Thanks.

----------


## slimshady01

> where would i go from there? honestly, *more cardio, t-3, clen and gh if that is indeed the case*. Weight loss does not occur linear but rather in spurts so just give it time and see if you can lose more weight using more fats. I believe you will!


WHen would you add the t3 and clen and at what dosage for each. Would i wait for a platuea or add it now. I was always scared to mess with my thyroid so i didnt look into t3 much. Can i get away with a smaller dose without risking any harm to my thyroid.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> I've had a shoulder injury that"s bothered me for a couple of months now. Thanks to the help from a Physio Therapist it's gotten a lot better but it still bothers me on chest day. I can do Incline bench with no problem at all, decline hurts and flat bench is OK at light weight, but when I get to higher reps it starts to bother me, although not as bad as before. I know I need to not do the movements that hurt and I'm trying to put together some sort of chest workout. Should I just do 8 sets of incline? Tonight I did incline first, three light sets of flat bench and some real light weight cable crossovers really slow and really squeezed it at the end. I'm worried that my chest is lagging since it's been a couple of months since I've been really able to work it. Any exercises you can think of to go with the incline, or would incline be all I should do for now? *I would suggest that you start with inclines presses and finish with some cable crossovers. Most people hurt their shoulders/elbows by trying to go too heavy with crossovers and/or trying to touch the handles together. Do not try to touch the handles! You are bascially doing a most muscular (crab pose) while focusing on squeezing the chest, not brining your hands all the way together! Once you bring those handles together the pressure goes straight to the elbows and shoulders and away from the targeted muscle (pectorals). I also wrap my right elbow very tight with knee wraps before each work set of crossovers and have found this to really protect the elbows, especially when I use a light/moderate weight which is the only true way to engage the pecs with flyes. Do 5 sets per exercise once a week (10 sets total for chest). 
> *
> BTW, the 8 sets of rope pushdowns you told me to do while my elbows recover (they are great now but I'm waiting for another 2 weeks and then adding something else.) This advice has worked perfectly!!! I still feel like I'm getting good stimulation of the tri. *YOUR ARE STILL HITTING THE WHOLE TRICEPS WITH PUSHDOWNS BUT WE WILL ADD AN EXERCISE TO PLACE MORE EMPHASIS ON THE LONG HEAD IN 2 WEEKS*. thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> WHen would you add the t3 and clen and at what dosage for each. Would i wait for a platuea or add it now. I was always scared to mess with my thyroid so i didnt look into t3 much. Can i get away with a smaller dose without risking any harm to my thyroid.* After a coupe of weeks of being in a calorie deficit the body will start producing less t-3. This is a good time to add 33.3mcgs at night to replenish the t-3 output you once had. You may opt to run 50 mcgs per night which is going to put you above your normal thyroid output. I would not use more than 50mcgs as it can burn muscle and large dosages can make you feel bad. I like 33.3mgs for maximum safety!. You can run 7-3 for 12 weeks before tapering off gradually for a 2 week period. Clen is the same. You can start out at 20 per day and increase by 20 every 2-3 weeks over a 12 week period. Some simply cannot take over 80 of clen per day without really bad sides so you may have to stop at 80 daily if you fall into that category. Even if you do not bump up the dosage the clen or fell it working it is still burning some body fat just as it keeps relieving asthma symptoms at the same daily dosages. The t-3 helps upregulate the beta 2 receptors which affects clenbuterols potency in a postive way. I've never known of anyone to hurt their thyroid with this protoco*l!


above

----------


## slimshady01

> After a coupe of weeks of being in a calorie deficit the body will start producing less t-3. This is a good time to add 33.3mcgs at night to replenish the t-3 output you once had. You may opt to run 50 mcgs per night which is going to put you above your normal thyroid output. I would not use more than 50mcgs as it can burn muscle and large dosages can make you feel bad. I like 33.3mgs for maximum safety!. You can run 7-3 for 12 weeks before tapering off gradually for a 2 week period. Clen is the same. You can start out at 20 per day and increase by 20 every 2-3 weeks over a 12 week period. Some simply cannot take over 80 of clen per day without really bad sides so you may have to stop at 80 daily if you fall into that category. Even if you do not bump up the dosage the clen or fell it working it is still burning some body fat just as it keeps relieving asthma symptoms at the same daily dosages. The t-3 helps upregulate the beta 2 receptors which affects clenbuterols potency in a postive way. I've never known of anyone to hurt their thyroid with this protocol!


I like this protocol as it seems safer to me then others ive seen.

Also, I can get 25mcg pharma grade t3 but dosing at 33.3 would seem diffucult. Im sure i could get liquid t3 and dose it easier but it seems I always trust pharma over other things.


EDIT... I guess i will go with the liquid as it would be easier to get the 33.3

----------


## Gi812Many

> Quote Originally Posted by Gi812Many View Post
> Ronnie, im running into my 6th week of Test E, Tren E and EQ . I have been on Aromasin from Ar-r from the get go. Upped the dosage to 15mgs at the end of my second week. I formed gyno , hard lumps around the nipple...I had surgery to remove them twice roughly 8 years ago. Im prone to them. They are not nearly as big as when I had them removed but, still present and still decent size. Any suggestion on changing to something other than the Aromasin ? try nolvadex at 40 mgs per day because you can run it year round while not messing up your cholesterol levels. Also, probably a stupid question but, im doing your slingshot cycling...Should I stay on a AI year around while cycling? looks like you will have to stay on anti-es. try nolvadex and 40 per day and try to work your way down to 20 per day


 Thanks for the advice Ronnie...Want to run this by you. Some of the guys think it is a prolactin issue, my Aromasin should be sufficient for an Anti-E. Should I take the Nolva till the gyno no longer exist and then pick back up on say Aromasin and Prami? Would Nolva and Prami be an option? Im assuming Nolva does virtually the same thing as Aromasin interms of water retention etc?

----------


## shadowcast

A great read Ronnie. I started early this morning and had to take breaks as my eyes started getting blurred. I also started to read the sling shot thread/page(s) Will have to finish that read on my days off from work.....Fascinating info provided Ronnie. I joined today so this is my first post….Hope I can attain the 50+ post?

----------


## The Titan99

Got it Ron, thanks. I have some elbow and knee wraps coming.

----------


## darkcrayz

did some research; will post new questions.

----------


## Gi812Many

Spasibo za otpravku Rossii novosti??

----------


## karandatta1989

Sir i have been taking Androlic 50mg British Dispens from 5 weeks .. but from last 2 months i`am working out without any steroid and supplements..and now i`m feeling really sick from last 1 month and not even going to gym..i`m suffering from diarrhea,nausea,shortness of breath and theres too much pain in my legs... can you please suggest me what to do.. if there is any washout for these steroids then please let me know....

----------


## karandatta1989

Sir i have been taking Androlic 50mg British Dispens from 5 weeks .. but from last 2 months i`am working out without any steroid and supplements ..and now i`m feeling really sick from last 1 month and not even going to gym..i`m suffering from diarrhea,nausea,shortness of breath and theres too much pain in my legs... can you please suggest me what to do.. if there is any washout for these steroids then please let me know....

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ron, 

In reference to 8week reload can this be brought down to 6 weeks followed by 2 weeks deload. I have noticed with 8 weeks reload towards the end of it (wk7/8) I am feeling really burned out, with sore joints and very much looking forward to deload. So will 6/2 work as well as 8/2 with all the same principles of workout sets and diet

Thanks

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I know you don't encourage the use of insulin as an anabolic tool, but I have decided to go ahead and try it anyway. I was hoping that despite your feelings on the drug, you could offer some advise anyway.
My reasons for trying insulin is because I feel that no matter how much I eat, I don't utilise any where near the nutrients I should be. This is where I believe insulin will help me.
I will be starting next week at 2ius of fast acting insulin post w/o, increasing this by 1iu per day until I reach a maximum of 10ius.
I will be injecting only once per day post work out, as this is my first insulin cycle.
I will be consuming a carb drink consisting of 90 grams of carbs straight after injection, then chicken and rice 1 hour later.
I will carry glucose tablets with me at all times incase of hypo.
Cycle length will be 4 weeks on 4 weeks off.

I have been reading about this subject for some time now and feel as though my plan is pretty sound, but would like input if possible.
On one of the threads I read, it advised that you should not do post w/o injections as you already have a natural nutrient uptake window that was provided by your workout. It says you should use that window first, then use insulin after that window has closed, thus giving your body 2 nutrient uptake windows. Does this make sense? It also says that an advanced insulin user would inject 3 times per day, so as to be in an anabolic state all day.

----------


## darkcrayz

Ronnie,

Been doing some research on what you said in response to my last question and came up with some new ideas. 

for me.

Im going to run one more week of 450mg test/300mg tren then im going to deload for 2 weeks; im burned out. this is what im thinking for the next 8 months barring any major injuries. 

1 week - finish cycle
450 mg test e
300mg tren a

2 weeks - deload
450 mg test e
50mg Adrol/day

12 weeks - long reload, cut
300 mg test e
450mg tren a
200mcg ghrp2, (2x100mcg, morning, pre-bed(

2 week - deload
450mg mg test e
200mcg ghrp2, (2x100mcg, morning, pre-bed)

12 weeks - reload, bulk
300mg test e
600mg deca 
200mcg ghrp 2; (2x100mcg, morning, pre-bed)
200mcg ghrp 6 (or another peptide you recommend; same dosing as ghrp2)

i have been doing some research on peptides and found a place that sells them cheaper then AR that is recommended. I have issues sleeping on Tren atm and I was thinking of running a low dose ghrp2 with the higher tren dose to get better sleep/recovery. I train after work at night so I would do a shot in the morning and 1 pwo that is also essentially bed time. when i run my bulk ill add ghrp6 in since that helps with appetite. i plan on running the peptides 5 on/2 off. and the reading i did based on those doses should give me roughly 4-6hgh iu equivalency. 

for my wife.

my wife is getting breast implants late september (excited). after that she wants to really lean out. we are looking at running a cycle for her.

90 days
5 mg anavar /day
25mcg t3/day
10mg nolva/day
peptides? ghrp2 or IPA 1x100mcg prebed.

i was thinking of having her run a super low dose ghrp2 since it would be cheap. what are you thoughts on that? Can my wife start running that prior to her surgery to help with fat loss, recovery?

also, after i reconstitute the peptides, i know they need to stay in the fridge and away from light, but how long do they last?

thanks for your help.

----------


## JK5810

Ok that looks brilliant.. Thank you very much for your suggestion.. By the way I have read that starting a aas cycle with quite high bodyfat isn't a good idea.. My bodyfat is around 15-16% and i was wondering ronnie if it would be better to lose some bodyfat while gaining some muscle and hopefully a lot of strengh during my first 20 week slingshot cycle with proper diet and cardio (boxing class) and then start a new 20 week cycle with aas when i hopefully be around 10-11% bodyfat..

Maybe in the first 20 week cycle throw in some clen and/or anavar but i am not really sure if it's a good idea.. What are your thoughts on this? If my bodyfat isn't a problem i'll stay with your plan and be just fine..

----------


## darkcrayz

> Ok that looks brilliant.. Thank you very much for your suggestion.. By the way I have read that starting a aas cycle with quite high bodyfat isn't a good idea.. My bodyfat is around 15-16% and i was wondering ronnie if it would be better to lose some bodyfat while gaining some muscle and hopefully a lot of strengh during my first 20 week slingshot cycle with proper diet and cardio (boxing class) and then start a new 20 week cycle with aas when i hopefully be around 10-11% bodyfat..
> 
> Maybe in the first 20 week cycle throw in some clen and/or anavar but i am not really sure if it's a good idea.. What are your thoughts on this? If my bodyfat isn't a problem i'll stay with your plan and be just fine..


i am 18% bf; i was 23% when i started cycling. I have had no issues. I didnt want to wait to start getting stronger/leaner/bigger because of that.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I like this protocol as it seems safer to me then others ive seen.
> 
> Also, I can get 25mcg pharma grade t3 but dosing at 33.3 would seem diffucult. Im sure i could get liquid t3 and dose it easier but it seems I always trust pharma over other things.
> 
> 
> EDIT... I guess i will go with the liquid as it would be easier to get the 33.3 *Just cut tabs in half with pill cutter and take 1 and a half tabs at night before going to bed. Go with pharm grade t-3 not liquid. P.S. I saw your buddy Johnny Stewart this past weekend at the Excaliber my wife and I competed in. Johnny walking with a small limp. Tell him I said that he might want to leave those females alone for a few weeks...lol..He will know what I am talking about*..


above

----------


## slimshady01

> Just cut tabs in half with pill cutter and take 1 and a half tabs at night before going to bed. Go with pharm grade t-3 not liquid. P.S. I saw your buddy Johnny Stewart this past weekend at the Excaliber my wife and I competed in. Johnny walking with a small limp. Tell him I said that he might want to leave those females alone for a few weeks...lol..He will know what I am talking about..


HAHA nice Ronnie!

I was wondering where Johnnie was for a few days. I will probably see him today, i will tell him you said to leave those females alone lol.

He does where a leg brace at the gym sometime, not sure what happened but he also parks in the handicap section at the gym. 


On a side note,

Can one stack EC or ECA with t3? Im willing to try clen but EC gives me an alert brain and keeps me up at my work where I am with customers all day long. For some reason "mb the var" I have been so lethargic recently. EC seems to keep my from falling asleep on my desk.

Also is it ok to take t3 at night. I hear and read t3 can give a slight stim effect making it harder to sleep?

----------


## ridedivefx

Hi Ron, 

Another Q, what is your opinion on German Volume Training (GVT) or 10x10. Basically one exercise per body part for 10 set and 10 reps. Starting of with 60% of 1RM. After 6 weeks it is recommend to do the same thing with lesser volume similar to deload 10x6

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> haha nice ronnie!
> 
> I was wondering where johnnie was for a few days. I will probably see him today, i will tell him you said to leave those females alone lol.
> 
> He does where a leg brace at the gym sometime, not sure what happened but he also parks in the handicap section at the gym. 
> 
> 
> On a side note,
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, 
> 
> Another Q, what is your opinion on German Volume Training (GVT) or 10x10. Basically one exercise per body part for 10 set and 10 reps. Starting of with 60% of 1RM. After 6 weeks it is recommend to do the same thing with lesser volume similar to deload 10x6 *No it is not as 10 sets of any exercise is certain to cause an over use injury. Its best to do less sets per exercise!
> *
> Thanks


above

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ronnie,
I finally found those futuro elbow straps in a hospital waiting room in Bangkok. :Hmmmm: 
They work great!! Combining these and the advice on going lighter on the crossovers and some resistance stretching through the week, I think my elbow problems are behind me. I got one more week with the rope pushdowns, then I'll let you know. Just wanted to say thanks. Once again your advise saved me from prolonged lay off and potential loss of hard earned progress. Thanks again.

----------


## Cacu

Hi Ronnie,

Really value your input, especially since you've been at this for much longer than most.
Question: Should I do my own cycle or just go on HRT?
My numbers were about 500 for Total Testosterone . I didn't get Free tested

I am mid 30s, 6'2", 255, 20%bf --doing Wendler 5-3-1, but want to start Oly lifting again.
Recovery is definitely an issue but, I'd like to cut. I've read all the various diets. I've started to lose some bf again since eating high protein, mod fat, low to mod carbs.

Never been on.

First cycle proposition:
Var only
1-12 weeks
Pyramiding from 40-80 and start back down to 40 throughout last two weeks.
Doing Novaldex throughout 40/20/20.
Keeping HCG PCT, and clomid just in case.

or should I just get an Rx?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I am just about to order some HGH. I know your not a fan of Blue Tops so I'm getting 800 iu's of the good one they sell. Recommended by a lot of people. I'm been blasting for about 14 months now and I'm using up to 1750 mg of Test and been as high as 1000 mg of Tren E. My cutting cycle ends October 31st and I was thinking of going to 250 mg of Test for a little longer than 2 weeks to clear receptors. Good idea you think? I really don't mind to keep blasting, it's just the doses are getting high for the size I am. What else do you suggest? Giving blood to drop hymocrit (I know I spelled this wrong!) levels? Blood work? When? Anyway, my real question is should I start the 7 months of HGH right away or wait till I begin my next cycle (most likely Test P/NPP/Dbol bulk)? Also, how would you suggest dosing it?

----------


## dannyp1020

hi i wanted to know what do you recommend to take to get big NOT huge and i also want to get cut up. as far as steroids ... im 5'9 if that even matters and i weigh 220. havent worked out like i should since i was 16 and im almost 19. and out of shape. i did trenabol when i was 16 and didnt eat right or work out like i should have. i want results and as fast as i can get them. i would appreciate it if you could recommend what i should take. i am open for suggestions. thank you.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, havent posted in a while because ive had food poisoning and illness and lost about 4 kilos of muscle and 7 or 8 kilos total. 
seems like 2 or 3 times a year i suffer setbacks last time was my pec tendon tear - does the body have an overcompensation effect after losing muscle whereby it piles the muscle back on and then some to overcompensate once normal training and extra cals are introduced? (remember reading a study on rats where their lower legs were amputated and their upperbody gained more mass to compensate even though their diet and activity level was the same)
or is all this wishful thinking? just really frustrated right now! feel worse than when i tore my pec! i'll be back training from next week - was thinking of training twice a week muscle groups and running 25mcg t3 for increased protein synthesis with a 4 week short heavy burst cycle/reload (a bit like marcus3000 article) and having 800-1000 cals above maintenance and try to take advantage of a possible window of rebound gains after all that muscle loss - then back to deload-reload. not sure if this would be ineffective though. really appreciate your advice
thanks mate

----------


## davrlaw

Hey Ronnie.

Im going to start my first cycle soon.

stats are 27yo

6'2

200 pounds

12%

I have 80iu of glotropin ready to go, i just have to work out what gear to use and what PCT I should consider.

everyone tells me i should do Test only for my first time, now can you explain what test is?

Stana is not test, nor is deca from what i have read, by test do people mean test suspension? is sus 250 test?

also what and how should I do a PCT?

your help and advice is appreciated.

thanks

ps i know what testosterone is but just don't know how to differentiate test and non test.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> I finally found those futuro elbow straps in a hospital waiting room in Bangkok.
> They work great!! Combining these and the advice on going lighter on the crossovers and some resistance stretching through the week, I think my elbow problems are behind me. I got one more week with the rope pushdowns, then I'll let you know. Just wanted to say thanks. Once again your advise saved me from prolonged lay off and potential loss of hard earned progress. Thanks again.


Glad I could be of assistance!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> Really value your input, especially since you've been at this for much longer than most.
> Question: Should I do my own cycle or just go on HRT?
> My numbers were about 500 for Total Testosterone . I didn't get Free tested
> 
> I am mid 30s, 6'2", 255, 20%bf --doing Wendler 5-3-1, but want to start Oly lifting again.
> Recovery is definitely an issue but, I'd like to cut. I've read all the various diets. I've started to lose some bf again since eating high protein, mod fat, low to mod carbs.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> I am just about to order some HGH. I know your not a fan of Blue Tops so I'm getting 800 iu's of the good one they sell. Recommended by a lot of people. I'm been blasting for about 14 months now and I'm using up to 1750 mg of Test and been as high as 1000 mg of Tren E. My cutting cycle ends October 31st and I was thinking of going to 250 mg of Test for a little longer than 2 weeks to clear receptors.* How long has it been since you have been off steroids (not including deloads)?* Good idea you think? I really don't mind to keep blasting, it's just the doses are getting high for the size I am. What else do you suggest?*Adding GH for sure!* Giving blood to drop hymocrit (I know I spelled this wrong!) levels? Blood work? *I think giving blood in inorder about now and getting blood work done is probably inorder(depending on your question to prior question I asked)* When? Anyway, my real question is should I start the 7 months of HGH right away or wait till I begin my next cycle (most likely Test P/NPP/Dbol bulk)? Also, how would you suggest dosing it? *What kind of GH are you getting (is it from china)? Also, 4ius daily helps but for great results I recommend 8 ius daily ( 4ius injected before breakfast and anohter 4 ius at bed time). Most cannot afford to do it for long but that's truly the best way.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi i wanted to know what do you recommend to take to get big not huge and i also want to get cut up. As far as steroids ... Im 5'9 if that even matters and i weigh 220. Havent worked out like i should since i was 16 and im almost 19. And out of shape. I did trenabol when i was 16 and didnt eat right or work out like i should have. I want results and as fast as i can get them. I would appreciate it if you could recommend what i should take. I am open for suggestions. Thank you.honestly, *i would work out for 2 years all natural then possibily go with small dose of test-e (2-300 mgs per week) and tren-e (200-300 mgs per week) when you hit 21 .*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, havent posted in a while because ive had food poisoning and illness and lost about 4 kilos of muscle and 7 or 8 kilos total. 
> seems like 2 or 3 times a year i suffer setbacks last time was my pec tendon tear - does the body have an overcompensation effect after losing muscle whereby it piles the muscle back on and then some to overcompensate once normal training and extra cals are introduced? *It does to some degree and muscle memory is a real occurence.(*remember reading a study on rats where their lower legs were amputated and their upperbody gained more mass to compensate even though their diet and activity level was the same)
> or is all this wishful thinking? *This is wishful thinking for humans*! just really frustrated right now! feel worse than when i tore my pec! i'll be back training from next week - was thinking of training twice a week muscle groups and running 25mcg t3 for increased protein synthesis with a 4 week short heavy burst cycle/reload (a bit like marcus3000 article) and having 800-1000 cals above maintenance and try to take advantage of a possible window of rebound gains after all that muscle loss - then back to deload-reload.* You could apply that approach. Use your time off as a prime! I am just getting started back training today after our show and I am going to train only 3 days per week for next 4-6 weeks then get back on 4 day split. My wife and I need a break after doing the EXCALIBUR bodybuilding show last weekend.* not sure if this would be ineffective though. really appreciate your advice
> thanks mate


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie.
> 
> Im going to start my first cycle soon.
> 
> Stats are 27yo
> 
> 6'2
> 
> 200 pounds
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Here are mine and my wifes contest pics from last weekends bodybuilding show (EXCALIBER) held in Charleston S.C. My wife Kathy Rowland won the heavy weights and the overall. I won the masters 35 and older division. As you can see the sword she won is much larger than mine so I'm still on good behavior..
*

Follow the directions below to see contest pics!  


1) click on the following link- http://www.collardphoto.com/about-pa...rd-studios.php

2) click store

3) cick on link at top of list that says 2011 Excaliber

4) My pics start on bottom half at of pages 6 and end at top of page 7. A few more on bottom of page 25

5) My wifes pics start on bottom of page 35, all of page 36 and top of page 37. She is also on pages 57-58 with her huge "Conan the Barbarian" like sword.

----------


## KASPER

Hey Ronnie, Great post

Would this be a good cycle. Don't have enough test to run all [email protected]

wk1-8 Test [email protected]
wk9-10 Bridge Test [email protected]
wk11-14 Test [email protected]
wk15-18 Test [email protected]
wk15-18 Oral Tren .5ed
wk19-20 Bridge Test [email protected]
wk21-24 Pct Nolva 40/40/20/20

----------


## slimshady01

> *Here are mine and my wifes contest pics from last weekends bodybuilding show (EXCALIBER) held in Charleston S.C. My wife Kathy Rowland won the heavy weights and the overall. I won the masters 35 and older division. As you can see the sword she won is much larger than mine so I'm still on good behavior..
> *
> 
> Follow the directions below to see contest pics!  
> 
> 
> 1) click on the following link- http://www.collardphoto.com/about-pa...rd-studios.php
> 
> 2) click store
> ...


Congrats to both of you!

----------


## The Titan99

Congratulations to you and Kathy on Excalibur. Excellent job by you both!! She does have a very nice sword there!!!!

Ive been on steroids for about 14 months now, not including deloads. I'm afraid I got (I PM'ed you the name) and it's from China. Later Marcus told me it's most likely garbage. He said real gh was double expensive and he would hook me up after the bank robbery I'm planning (just joking). You think it's wise to do it anyway? WOW! 8 iu's a day!! What kind of time would you do that? I guess I mean what's the minimum amount of time that would produce good results.

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I know you don't encourage the use of insulin as an anabolic tool, but I have decided to go ahead and try it anyway. I was hoping that despite your feelings on the drug, you could offer some advise anyway.
My reasons for trying insulin is because I feel that no matter how much I eat, I don't utilise any where near the nutrients I should be. This is where I believe insulin will help me.
I will be starting next week at 2ius of fast acting insulin post w/o, increasing this by 1iu per day until I reach a maximum of 10ius.
I will be injecting only once per day post work out, as this is my first insulin cycle .
I will be consuming a carb drink consisting of 90 grams of carbs straight after injection , then chicken and rice 1 hour later.
I will carry glucose tablets with me at all times incase of hypo.
Cycle length will be 4 weeks on 4 weeks off.

I have been reading about this subject for some time now and feel as though my plan is pretty sound, but would like input if possible.
On one of the threads I read, it advised that you should not do post w/o injections as you already have a natural nutrient uptake window that was provided by your workout . It says you should use that window first, then use insulin after that window has closed, thus giving your body 2 nutrient uptake windows. Does this make sense? It also says that an advanced insulin user would inject 3 times per day, so as to be in an anabolic state all day.

----------


## ricky23

> *Here are mine and my wifes contest pics from last weekends bodybuilding show (EXCALIBER) held in Charleston S.C. My wife Kathy Rowland won the heavy weights and the overall. I won the masters 35 and older division. As you can see the sword she won is much larger than mine so I'm still on good behavior..
> *
> 
> Follow the directions below to see contest pics!  
> 
> 
> 1) click on the following link- http://www.collardphoto.com/about-pa...rd-studios.php
> 
> 2) click store
> ...


congrats! both looking great! some seriously world class arms you got there! great condition too!
kathy is a pro in the making!

----------


## lynxeffect1

apart from cooking freshly everyday, can u cook a weeks worth of food and store it inda fridge to take out daily or will it go off after a few days ? or wud u have to bag ur food into daily amounts, freeze it and take it out the night before to thaw out? whats my options ron ...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, Great post
> 
> Would this be a good cycle. Don't have enough test to run all [email protected]
> 
> wk1-8 Test [email protected]
> wk9-10 Bridge Test [email protected]
> wk11-14 Test [email protected]
> wk15-18 Test [email protected]
> wk15-18 Oral Tren .5ed
> ...


*I would consider this a good beginners cycle..
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Congratulations to you and Kathy on Excalibur. Excellent job by you both!! She does have a very nice sword there!!!!
> 
> Ive been on steroids for about 14 months now, not including deloads. I'm afraid I got (I PM'ed you the name) and it's from China. Later Marcus told me it's most likely garbage.* Marcus is right.*  He said real gh was double expensive and he would hook me up after the bank robbery I'm planning (just joking). You think it's wise to do it anyway?* I am now afraid to inject UG GH..* WOW! 8 iu's a day!! *That's where you will obtain the best results* What kind of time would you do that? *minimum of 6 months* I guess I mean what's the minimum amount of time that would produce good results.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> I know you don't encourage the use of insulin as an anabolic tool, but I have decided to go ahead and try it anyway. I was hoping that despite your feelings on the drug, you could offer some advise anyway.
> My reasons for trying insulin is because I feel that no matter how much I eat, I don't utilise any where near the nutrients I should be. This is where I believe insulin will help me.
> I will be starting next week at 2ius of fast acting insulin post w/o, increasing this by 1iu per day until I reach a maximum of 10ius.
> I will be injecting only once per day post work out, as this is my first insulin cycle .
> I will be consuming a carb drink consisting of 90 grams of carbs straight after injection , then chicken and rice 1 hour later.
> I will carry glucose tablets with me at all times incase of hypo.
> Cycle length will be 4 weeks on 4 weeks off.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## delta1111

Many thanks for the reply Ronnie. Your views, as always are invaluable.

----------


## Cacu

Lifting consistently for 2 years.
37, 6'2", Male, 255 lbs. 20%bf
Strength stats:
Bench 315, Squat 405, Deadlift 475, Military Press 200 lbs.
So i want to cut, but I don't want to stop my lifts due to access.,
i have a home gym with only one dumbbell so I have to get creative when it gets to accessory work.
When I'm not Oly lifting I do Wendler 5-3-1, how do I control volume when cutting.
And should I keep my protein at 1.5g/lean bodyweight lbs. while cutting?

Equipment:
Pullup bar
Squat rack
Bench rack,
Barbell,
Bumper weights,
Row machine
gymnastic rings,
Med ball,
Slam ball
Kettlebells
1-15 lbs. dumbell

Cacu

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie as you know im running Primo at 800, test at 300 and var at 50mg. 

My joints in my arms are killing me for some reason, today curling it was horrible. 

Could i add 100mg a deca a week to help? I dont want any bloat or deca sides on my cut but at that dose i think i would be ok.. But not sure if 100 would relieve the joints.

----------


## Cronos

Hello there. I have ran 2 previuous 20 week test only cycles, both were from 500-700 mg/week. I noticed after each one that I was SLIGHTLY hairier, mostly in areas that I'm cool with, i.e. stomach and chest. Like I said, SLIGHTLY. My question is, will I continually keep getting hairier in successive cycles, or does your body reach a point where it only causes so much hair growth? And when, in your experience, did that point come when you got as hairy as you were gonna get? 

I read an article somewhere (I can't remember), where the author stated a DHT blocker should always be used with ANY cycle. What do you think Ron? Thanks

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie your opinions on winstrol - also dbol vs anadrol . never use orals much but got a product thats a combination of all 3 at 20mg each!! not sure on the synergy may try it some time later!
looking forward to the olympia?

----------


## pfmahan

Hey Ronnie, just found this thread, one of the best. Started reading from the beginning, will take awhile to read all, but I will. You might have already answered this before ,but I just started on TRT, will get a supply of Test cyp 3 months at a time, starting with 150mg a week, then moving up to 200mg a week. I will be on this for the rest of my life, since my natural is way low. Can this work for Sling shot? And if so, how? By the way, this is the pure stuff. Any help or advice is appreciated.

----------


## KASPER

Hey Ron,

I saw this posted on another forum as a beginner cycle. Do you think this would be a good
first cycle. Or would running to reloads of test e @500 be better?

WK 1-5 Test [email protected]
WK 6-8 Test [email protected]
WK 9-10 Test [email protected]

----------


## davrlaw

> above


Hi Ronnie, thanks for that, question, do i wait until i finish the cycle before hcg or should i start using hcg before i finish the cycle?

thanks

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I've now determined that after my cut is finished on Oct 31st I'll have been on straight (not counting deloads) for 15 months. I'm 47 so I won't be coming off completely or doing PCT but was thinking of dropping to 250 mg per week of Sustanon . Right now I'm doing Test P/ Tren E/Masteron E/Anavar /Proviron . How long do you recommend staying at 250 mg afterwards before my next cycle and when would you start dropping the dose figuring Oct 31st would be showtime? Maybe just drop the Prop down on the 29th, then stop the Tren/Mast on the 31st? Also, what things specifically should I have checked when I have blood work done and how long afterwards should I wait to do it?

Last thing. I asked about gh dosing and you said 4 iu's twice a day is best for growth. Would you want to ramp up to that or do you think you could just hit it high like that from the beginning? Also, why do some guy's take a day off or two off from hgh. Do you think taking 1 or two days off is advisable or just go everyday? Thanks Ron.

One more week and I'm ready to add a second Triceps exercise. I'll let you know...

----------


## Corpsman

> *Here are mine and my wifes contest pics from last weekends bodybuilding show (EXCALIBER) held in Charleston S.C. My wife Kathy Rowland won the heavy weights and the overall. I won the masters 35 and older division. As you can see the sword she won is much larger than mine so I'm still on good behavior..
> *
> 
> Follow the directions below to see contest pics!  
> 
> 
> 1) click on the following link- http://www.collardphoto.com/about-pa...rd-studios.php
> 
> 2) click store
> ...





That link doesn't take you to pictures of you guys. Do you have them posted anywhere else?

----------


## ricky23

> Hey Ron,
> I've now determined that after my cut is finished on Oct 31st I'll have been on straight (not counting deloads) for 15 months. I'm 47 so I won't be coming off completely or doing PCT but was thinking of dropping to 250 mg per week of Sustanon . Right now I'm doing Test P/ Tren E/Masteron E/Anavar /Proviron . How long do you recommend staying at 250 mg afterwards before my next cycle and when would you start dropping the dose figuring Oct 31st would be showtime? Maybe just drop the Prop down on the 29th, then stop the Tren/Mast on the 31st? Also, what things specifically should I have checked when I have blood work done and how long afterwards should I wait to do it?
> 
> Last thing. I asked about gh dosing and you said 4 iu's twice a day is best for growth. Would you want to ramp up to that or do you think you could just hit it high like that from the beginning? Thanks Ron.
> 
> One more week and I'm ready to add a second Triceps exercise. I'll let you know...



you are looking great in your new avi titan! transformation is incredible, looking awesome!

----------


## Corpsman

My wife and I started the SST program today with working out 5 days per week, working each body part once per week with a cardio/abs day on day 3. After the workout tonight I got a bit concerned that working out chest once every 7 days was not going to be enough. For the last 3 1/2 months we have been doing a workout 5 days a week with a cardio/abs day on day 3, but we were hitting each major muscle group twice per week. Can someone assure me that changing to hitting each major muscle group once every 7 days will be enough?

----------


## The Titan99

> you are looking great in your new avi titan! transformation is incredible, looking awesome!


Thanks a lot Ricky. I've not got a complete grip on this cutting business, but I'm getting better at it!!

----------


## Tyger

Awesome post. This is a perfectly designed method.

----------


## Corpsman

I read that you are on HRT. I am also on HRT (200mg/wk Test Cyp) for the last 10 years (I am now 37). I have the ability to take more than 200mg/wk, also I have HcG that I generally take 500u for the three days leading up to my Test inj. I read your advice on people not taking AAS until they have reached their genetic potential. Would you suggest that I continue my current regimen (test/HcG) or to increase it while on the 8 week reload? Alternatively I could cut off the test during the deload or maybe only take HcG during the deload?

I have not been working out for very long, only about 4 months so I am going to suspect you will suggest that I not increase my testosterone . If that is the case, what do you recommend I do for the reload/deload? And if so, how soon would it be to consider and increased cycling?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> That link doesn't take you to pictures of you guys. Do you have them posted anywhere else?


It works! You have to click on the store tab at the top of the page as I have instructed then click on excaliber bodybuilding show for photos.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Lifting consistently for 2 years.
> 37, 6'2", Male, 255 lbs. 20%bf
> Strength stats:
> Bench 315, Squat 405, Deadlift 475, Military Press 200 lbs.
> So i want to cut, but I don't want to stop my lifts due to access.,
> i have a home gym with only one dumbbell so I have to get creative when it gets to accessory work.
> When I'm not Oly lifting I do Wendler 5-3-1, how do I control volume when cutting. *Keep it the same!*
> And should I keep my protein at 1.5g/lean bodyweight lbs. while cutting? *yes
> * 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie as you know im running primo at 800, test at 300 and var at 50mg. 
> 
> My joints in my arms are killing me for some reason, today curling it was horrible. *you need to back off and let those bicep tendons heal. What exercises and how many sets are you doing for biceps and back? You are trying to use too much weight (probably unknowingly jerking the weight when starting the positive contraction or working at a faulty angle for your biomechanics. Do only cable curls for 8 sets of 12-15 reps once a week until they heal and make sure and warm up good. Some terumo tennis elbow supports also help support the bicep tendons and can be purchased at publix grocery store. Also use some advil and ice. 
> *
> could i add 100mg a deca a week to help?* yes but go with 2-300 for first 2-3 weeks to help the tendons* i dont want any bloat or deca sides on my cut but at that dose i think i would be ok.. But not sure if 100 would relieve the joints.*it can help keep it under control*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello there. I have ran 2 previuous 20 week test only cycles, both were from 500-700 mg/week. I noticed after each one that i was slightly hairier, mostly in areas that i'm cool with, i.e. Stomach and chest. Like i said, slightly. My question is, will i continually keep getting hairier in successive cycles, or does your body reach a point where it only causes so much hair growth? *you'll pretty much reach a point where it levels out. Use a razor and shave that mess off..lol..those new tria lasers for hair removals are also a good idea for permanent hair loss*. And when, in your experience, did that point come when you got as hairy as you were gonna get?* i shave so i cannot answer that question.
> *
> i read an article somewhere (i can't remember), where the author stated a dht blocker should always be used with any cycle. What do you think ron? *dht blockers hinder muscle growth and kill libido so they are out of the question!t*hanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie your opinions on winstrol - also dbol vs anadrol . Never use orals much but got a product thats a combination of all 3 at 20mg each!! *it's a good combo for making strength gains*. Not sure on the synergy may try it some time later!
> Looking forward to the olympia?


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, just found this thread, one of the best. Started reading from the beginning, will take awhile to read all, but i will. You might have already answered this before ,but i just started on trt, will get a supply of test cyp 3 months at a time, starting with 150mg a week, then moving up to 200mg a week. I will be on this for the rest of my life, since my natural is way low. Can this work for sling shot? And if so, how? By the way, this is the pure stuff. Any help or advice is appreciated.


*yes it will work. Slingshot is for both the natural and drug enhanced. Simply reduce protein intake and training volume for 2 weeks after every 8 week reload and you'll be set. Periodization with training is very important.
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> 
> i saw this posted on another forum as a beginner cycle. Do you think this would be a good
> first cycle. Or would running to reloads of test e @500 be better?
> 
> Wk 1-5 test [email protected]
> wk 6-8 test [email protected]
> wk 9-10 test [email protected]


*doing a 20 week cycle as i have suggested will provide better gains because you are running it for twice as long.
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, thanks for that, question, do i wait until i finish the cycle before hcg or should i start using hcg before i finish the cycle?*if you are staying on a long cycle i would use it during the cycle but if you are simply doing one 20 week slingshot cycle wait until aftter you finish
> *
> thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> i've now determined that after my cut is finished on oct 31st i'll have been on straight (not counting deloads) for 15 months. I'm 47 so i won't be coming off completely or doing pct but was thinking of dropping to 250 mg per week of sustanon . Right now i'm doing test p/ tren e/masteron e/anavar /proviron . How long do you recommend staying at 250 mg afterwards before my next cycle *4-6 weeks* and when would you start dropping the dose figuring oct 31st would be showtime? *if you are doing a show i stop sustanon 4 weeks out, tect-c 3 weeks out, test-e 2 weeks out and prop 1 week out*..maybe just drop the prop down on the 29th, then stop the tren/mast on the 31st? *if you are doing a show keep in tren/mast until after the show.* also, what things specifically should i have checked when i have blood work done and how long afterwards should i wait to do it? *wait 4 weeks after being off and mainly check, cholesterol, liver, kidneys, thyroid, hemocrit levels,
> *
> last thing. I asked about gh dosing and you said 4 iu's twice a day is best for growth. Would you want to ramp up to that or do you think you could just hit it high like that from the beginning? *i would start out at 4ius once at night for first week then go to 8 ius daily*. Also, why do some guy's take a day off or two off from hgh. * The old school way of thinking is that if you took off the weekends it allowed your body to keep producing its own natural release of HGH* Do you think taking 1 or two days off is advisable or just* go everyday*? Go everyday thanks ron.
> 
> One more week and i'm ready to add a second triceps exercise. I'll let you know...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Corpsman;5746041]My wife and I started the SST program today with working out 5 days per week, working each body part once per week with a cardio/abs day on day 3. After the workout tonight I got a bit concerned that working out chest once every 7 days was not going to be enough. *why your chest and not your legs or back? i see this all too common! chest size is determined by ones genetics not training it twice a week. the guys with the bigger chest in the world train their chest only once a week. its just like calves or arms-if you have the genetics they will grow training once a week and if you do not training them twice a week wont make any difference whatsover given you are working your chest properly once a week and not trying to life a ton of weight on the bench press*. For the last 3 1/2 months we have been doing a workout 5 days a week with a cardio/abs day on day 3, but we were hitting each major muscle group twice per week. Can someone assure me that changing to hitting each major muscle group once every 7 days will be enough? *It's the best way to train period! Use 10-15 degree declines as your main mass builder, not the flat bench unless your are built for that exercise (most are not)![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i read that you are on hrt. I am also on hrt (200mg/wk test cyp) for the last 10 years (i am now 37). I have the ability to take more than 200mg/wk, also i have hcg that i generally take 500u for the three days leading up to my test inj. I read your advice on people not taking aas until they have reached their genetic potential. Would you suggest that i continue my current regimen (test/hcg) or to increase it while on the 8 week reload? *you should definetely increase test dosages during reloads!* alternatively i could cut off the test during the deload or maybe only take hcg during the deload? *not advisable!
> *
> i have not been working out for very long, only about 4 months so i am going to suspect you will suggest that i not increase my testosterone . *no, in your case you are ready to increase test after 3 months!* if that is the case, what do you recommend i do for the reload/deload? *start with 500mgs of test first reload and 750 second reload. Keep test at 200 mgs weekly for deloads.* and if so, how soon would it be to consider and increased cycling?


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> that link doesn't take you to pictures of you guys. Do you have them posted anywhere else?


the link works. You must follow the 5 steps i listed. click on store tab at top of patrick collards studio page then excaliber show.

----------


## kisektah1

double post, sorry

----------


## kisektah1

Hey Ron, 
We meet again! 
Awesome thread! I Typed my cycle on excel i dont know how it would show up :S. Anyway This is my 3rd Cycle, ~14% bf, 32 y/o, 235lb. I would've been off a 20 week cycle for 3 months before i start this one in summer. I'm currently in the process of writing a diet (finally).... 
Btw, I know you dont prefer/ like Adex but with Prop i get sensitive to gyno. HCG im Starting 6 weeks out from pct because i can only get my hands on 1x5000iu bottle. Prop and Tren (E or A) would be taken together Tuesday, Thursday, Sunday. Weeks 8 and week 9 are my Deaload Weeks (increase reps and carbs). 
This is what my cutting/ lean bulk cycle looks like: 

Wk	Test P Tren HCG Arimidex Vitamin B6 
1 660mg 200mg * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
2	660mg 500mg * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
3	660mg 500mg * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
4	660mg 500mg * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
5	660mg 500mg * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
6	660mg 500mg * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
7	660mg 500mg * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
8	660mg 500mg * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
*9	360mg* * * 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
*10	360mg* * 750iu (375iu x2) 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
11	855mg 500mg 750iu (375iu x2) 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
12	855mg 500mg 750iu (375iu x2) 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
13	855mg 300mg 750iu (375iu x2) 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
14	855mg * 750iu (375iu x2) 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
15 300mg * 1250iu (625iu x2) 0.5mg E3D	200mg ED
16 * * * 0.5mg E3D * 


PCT:
Week	Nolva Clomoid Tribulus 
16	40mg ED	50mg ED	20mg ED
17	20mg ED	25mg ED	20mg ED
18	20mg ED	25mg ED	20mg ED
19	20mg ED	25mg ED	20mg ED
20	20mg ED	25mg ED	20mg ED
21	10mg ED * 20mg ED
22 * * 20mg ED
23 * * 20mg ED

ps: i find tribulus helps my recovery and increases my sex drive, during pct.


Workout Split: (cardio 20min x2 week)
Monday - Back
tuesday - Chest/ Abs
wednesday - legs 
thursday - shoulders/rear delts/traps
friday - biceps/triceps
saturday- off
sunday- off


- I'm not sure which tren i want to use yet, Acetate or Enanthate ? What would you recommend?
- I'm Taking the B6 to control Progesterone Sides from the Tren, i cant get my hands on caber. Thoughts?
- I'm also taking throughout the cycle GHRP-2 150mcg Post Workout OR before bed (4 Days on 3 Days off)
- I have some t3 i'm not sure if i would use it yet. If i end up using the t3 i wouldn't dose over 50mcg ED and ill taper up and taper down over 6 weeks.
- Would you recommend the use of Clen also? (2 weeks on,off)
- Does injectable B12 do anything in your opinion?

Ron do you respond to private messages? if i have any questions towards my diet.

Thank You!

----------


## Corpsman

Thanks for the reply Ronnie. How should I use the HcG with the Testosterone you are suggesting? Also, I only mentioned chest in my other post because it happened to be what I had just finished working on. I workout all my muscle groups equally. But I am wondering what the purpose is for doing 45° incline dumbbell curls instead of just seated. I am straining my neck doing them like that. Is there a specific reason to do them inclined?

----------


## J_420

hi ronnie,

question for you ... im doing a 8 week cycle of super dmz followed by 4 weeks of decadrol.... now for my deload part do you suggest going for a pct or maybe just deload for another 2 weeks using decadrol again and then repeating the cycle( dmz and decadrol )again???

any input would be greatly appreciated 

thks in advance

----------


## goodeggs84

Hello, I was hoping I could get some advice from someone that is experienced. I am new to forums and I actually have just found this one. I tried to get some help on other forums but people don't seem to want to help with what my goals are. Thanks in advance for any advice given!

I'm going to start with a little background about myself so I can get some good advice

I am 27 years old I have been working out off and on for the last 3 years (but not serious at all until the last year and a half) In the last year and a half I have gone from 174lbs to my current weight around 194. I believe I have about 14% body fat (I had this checked about 3 months ago with a trainer). I eat very healthy now (I did not before) I'm 6' tall and I have done AAS a few times now.

My goals:
I wish to get to around 215-220 I have been having trouble gaining weight I think because I don't eat enough, but I am going to increase my cal intake a lot more. I range from 1700 - 2800 cals per day depending on time. I'm looking to gain a lot of strength and size. Other goals is I really want to be very lean too. I would like a good looking 6 pack, I kinda have a small one forming now but not really. I have been told it is hard to gain muscle and lose fat but I'm willing to put in the work 

What I was hoping for was a experienced person could tell me exactly what stack I should take for bulking and cutting when I should take each thing, for how long, a dosage amount and I will follow it to the tee. I would like to be safe and me knowing that I am inexperienced I feel it would be stupid not to talk to a person that has already gone though this and could give me sound advice. If you feel like it too you could tell me how long I should work out and such but its not important I'm thankful enough for good stack\cycle advice

----------


## goodeggs84

Hello, I was hoping I could get some advice from someone that is experienced. I am new to forums and I actually have just found this one. I tried to get some help on other forums but people don't seem to want to help with what my goals are. Thanks in advance for any advice given!

I'm going to start with a little background about myself so I can get some good advice

I am 27 years old I have been working out off and on for the last 3 years (but not serious at all until the last year and a half) In the last year and a half I have gone from 174lbs to my current weight around 194. I believe I have about 14% body fat (I had this checked about 3 months ago with a trainer). I eat very healthy now (I did not before) I'm 6' tall and I have done AAS a few times now.

My goals:
I wish to get to around 215-220 I have been having trouble gaining weight I think because I don't eat enough, but I am going to increase my cal intake a lot more. I range from 1700 - 2800 cals per day depending on time. I'm looking to gain a lot of strength and size. Other goals is I really want to be very lean too. I would like a good looking 6 pack, I kinda have a small one forming now but not really. I have been told it is hard to gain muscle and lose fat but I'm willing to put in the work 

What I was hoping for was a experienced person could tell me exactly what stack I should take for bulking and cutting when I should take each thing, for how long, a dosage amount and I will follow it to the tee. I would like to be safe and me knowing that I am inexperienced I feel it would be stupid not to talk to a person that has already gone though this and could give me sound advice. If you feel like it too you could tell me how long I should work out and such but its not important I'm thankful enough for good stack\cycle advice

----------


## The Titan99

> Hello, I was hoping I could get some advice from someone that is experienced. I am new to forums and I actually have just found this one. I tried to get some help on other forums but people don't seem to want to help with what my goals are. Thanks in advance for any advice given!
> 
> I'm going to start with a little background about myself so I can get some good advice
> 
> I am 27 years old I have been working out off and on for the last 3 years (but not serious at all until the last year and a half) In the last year and a half I have gone from 174lbs to my current weight around 194. I believe I have about 14% body fat (I had this checked about 3 months ago with a trainer). I eat very healthy now (I did not before) I'm 6' tall and I have done AAS a few times now.
> 
> My goals:
> I wish to get to around 215-220 I have been having trouble gaining weight I think because I don't eat enough, but I am going to increase my cal intake a lot more. *I range from 1700 - 2800 cals per day depending on time*. I'm looking to gain a lot of strength and size. Other goals is I really want to be very lean too. I would like a good looking 6 pack, I kinda have a small one forming now but not really. I have been told it is hard to gain muscle and lose fat but I'm willing to put in the work 
> 
> What I was hoping for was a experienced person could tell me exactly what stack I should take for bulking and cutting when I should take each thing, for how long, a dosage amount and I will follow it to the tee. I would like to be safe and me knowing that I am inexperienced I feel it would be stupid not to talk to a person that has already gone though this and could give me sound advice. If you feel like it too you could tell me how long I should work out and such but its not important I'm thankful enough for good stack\cycle advice


 Not to answer Ron's thread, but here's your problem/solution right here. DIET SECTION!! Need to take foodadrol...

----------


## goodeggs84

Yes I now that was an issue, I have been doing some research. I just can't seem to get hungry enough I'm thinking about trying some meal replacments that I could force drink in the day. Right now I'm eating about 5-7 times a day I try to eat every 2 hrs. But I'm still interested on stacking and cycles. I want to go at this 150% now I'm motivated just need some guidance so I can do this right. How much cals would you suggest I eat per day? One issue I'm having is I seem to eat a lot but I eat chicken breast (baked) and other healthy food like tuna. It does not seem to pack a punch cal wise like McDonalds lol. When I'm on a bulking cycle should I be worried about the kind of food I eat? Or should I be most concerned with my cal intake?

----------


## The Titan99

> Yes I now that was an issue, I have been doing some research. I just can't seem to get hungry enough I'm thinking about trying some meal replacments that I could force drink in the day. Right now I'm eating about 5-7 times a day I try to eat every 2 hrs. But I'm still interested on stacking and cycles. I want to go at this 150% now I'm motivated just need some guidance so I can do this right. How much cals would you suggest I eat per day? One issue I'm having is I seem to eat a lot but I eat chicken breast (baked) and other healthy food like tuna. It does not seem to pack a punch cal wise like McDonalds lol. When I'm on a bulking cycle should I be worried about the kind of food I eat? Or should I be most concerned with my cal intake?


 In the DIET SECTION all will be revealed. Here's a couple of hints in the mean time. If your not eating enough all the juice in the world won't do anything. If you don't eat enough ALL your gains will evaporate immediately after cycle. LASTLY, don't eat at McDonald's under any circumstances, garbage in garbage out. I'm out, sorry Ron.

----------


## goodeggs84

> In the DIET SECTION all will be revealed. Here's a couple of hints in the mean time. If your not eating enough all the juice in the world won't do anything. If you don't eat enough ALL your gains will evaporate immediately after cycle. LASTLY, don't eat at McDonald's under any circumstances, garbage in garbage out. I'm out, sorry Ron.


Okay, I will start greatly increasing my food intake, I'll also take a look at the diet section

----------


## Gi812Many

Hey Ronnie....I finished my first 8 weeks and really happy with results. Put on 22lbs and dropped over a little over 1% in bf. Im about to finish up my second week of deload and monday starting the first round of shots for the next 8 weeks. Your suggestion on the Nolva worked out great, in two weeks my gyno is nearly gone. 40mgs/daily 2 weeks and 20mgs/daily from there. I dropped about 6lbs in water weight over the course of these two weeks and sitting right at 218. Can not wait to hit the next 8 weeks, Test E 750mgs, Tren E 700mgs, Masteron 500mgs and Anavar at 80mgs/daily. Also starting growth at 2 iu's a.m. and 1 iu evening.

----------


## F4iGuy

Big Ron, do you believe running test E or C solo has negative consequences on collagen/tendons? I've read that test can reduce collagen synthesis and other compounds such as deca , equipoise , or anavar need to be added to combat this? Which cycle would provide better results, test cyp at 600mg/wk or test cyp 300mg/wk combined with deca at 300mg/wk? Do you have a prefrence between Deca or Equipoise?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Big Ron, do you believe running test E or C solo has negative consequences on collagen/tendons? * No I do not! Tendon ruptures can occur with any steroid due to muscle strength increasing so rapidly that tendons and ligaments can't keep up!* I've read that test can reduce collagen synthesis and other compounds such as deca , equipoise , or anavar need to be added to combat this? *I do not buy into this but pharm grade GH does help increase collagen synthesis.* Which cycle would provide better results, test cyp at 600mg/wk or test cyp 300mg/wk combined with deca at 300mg/wk?* It depends. If you have joint problems the test/deca cycle would be best but if you do not then the test only cycle is more potent as test is more androgeni than deca.* Do you have a prefrence between Deca or Equipoise? *deca is far superior!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, 
> we meet again! 
> Awesome thread! I typed my cycle on excel i dont know how it would show up :s. Anyway this is my 3rd cycle, ~14% bf, 32 y/o, 235lb. I would've been off a 20 week cycle for 3 months before i start this one in summer. I'm currently in the process of writing a diet (finally).... 
> Btw, i know you dont prefer/ like adex but with prop i get sensitive to gyno. Hcg im starting 6 weeks out from pct because i can only get my hands on 1x5000iu bottle. Prop and tren (e or a) would be taken together tuesday, thursday, sunday. Weeks 8 and week 9 are my deaload weeks (increase reps and carbs). 
> This is what my cutting/ lean bulk cycle looks like: 
> 
> Wk	test p tren hcg arimidex vitamin b6 
> 1 660mg 200mg * 0.5mg e3d	200mg ed
> 2	660mg 500mg * 0.5mg e3d	200mg ed
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Corpsman;5749370]Thanks for the reply Ronnie. How should I use the HcG with the Testosterone you are suggesting? *PLEASE SCROLL BACK AND READ THROUGH THE FIRST PART OF THIS THREAD AS THIS PARTICULAR QUESTION HAS BEEN ANSWERED MANY TIMES ALREADY* Also, I only mentioned chest in my other post because it happened to be what I had just finished working on. I workout all my muscle groups equally. But I am wondering what the purpose is for doing 45° incline dumbbell curls instead of just seated. I am straining my neck doing them like that. Is there a specific reason to do them inclined? *IMO 45 DEGREE INCLINES ARE VERY DANGEROUS AND A GOOD WAY TO HERNIATE A DISK IN THE CERVICAL REGIONS. THERE ARE NO ADVANATGES WHATSOVER OVER SEATED DUMBELL CURLS BUT THERE ARE SOME DISADVANTAGES![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the reply ronnie. How should i use the hcg with the testosterone you are suggesting? *please go back and read the earier post made in this thread as this questions has been answered many times*. Also, i only mentioned chest in my other post because it happened to be what i had just finished working on. I workout all my muscle groups equally. But i am wondering what the purpose is for doing 45° incline dumbbell curls instead of just seated. I am straining my neck doing them like that. Is there a specific reason to do them inclined? *no advanatages whatsover in performing 45 degree incline dumbbell curls and it can easily cause a herniated disc in the neck!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello, i was hoping i could get some advice from someone that is experienced. I am new to forums and i actually have just found this one. I tried to get some help on other forums but people don't seem to want to help with what my goals are. Thanks in advance for any advice given!
> 
> I'm going to start with a little background about myself so i can get some good advice
> 
> i am 27 years old i have been working out off and on for the last 3 years (but not serious at all until the last year and a half) in the last year and a half i have gone from 174lbs to my current weight around 194. I believe i have about 14% body fat (i had this checked about 3 months ago with a trainer). I eat very healthy now (i did not before) i'm 6' tall and i have done aas a few times now.
> 
> My goals:
> I wish to get to around 215-220 i have been having trouble gaining weight i think because i don't eat enough, but i am going to increase my cal intake a lot more. I range from 1700 - 2800 cals per day depending on time. I'm looking to gain a lot of strength and size. Other goals is i really want to be very lean too. I would like a good looking 6 pack, i kinda have a small one forming now but not really. I have been told it is hard to gain muscle and lose fat but i'm willing to put in the work 
> 
> what i was hoping for was a experienced person could tell me exactly what stack i should take for bulking and cutting when i should take each thing, for how long, a dosage amount and i will follow it to the tee. I would like to be safe and me knowing that i am inexperienced i feel it would be stupid not to talk to a person that has already gone though this and could give me sound advice. If you feel like it too you could tell me how long i should work out and such but its not important i'm thankful enough for good stack\cycle advice


*these questions are just to vague to answer them all but like titan said you need to improve diet. You need more essential fats and lean proteins in your diet to gain weight and probably even more slow burning carbs. Good bulking drugs are test, tren , d-bol a-drol. Good cutting drugs are test, tren winstrol . 4 days per week in the gym are plenty to gain size and some can only recovery from 3 days of weight training due to work load outside of the gym.

*

----------


## daniel20

Hey Ronnie,
Just wondering if you could elaborate a bit more on the blasting diet? on the blasting diet phase. Do you still recommend carb cycling for the blasting phase? 
I'm 194lb, currently bulking, I'm getting around 3800-3900 calories a day, 285g protein, 320g carbs and 160g of fat. Currently gaining 1-2lb a week. 
Typical day is:
Meal 1: 2 Whole Free Range Cage Free Eggs, 6 Egg Whites, 1 Cup Oats and 50g Frozen Berries, with sometimes a small amount of honey.
Meal 2: 170g Chicken Breast, 1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Cup Vegetables (Broccoli, Carrot etc) and 25g Almonds.
Meal 3 (Pre workout): 50g Whey Protein Isolate (water) and 1 Large Apple.
Meal 4 (Post workout): 50g Whey Protein Isolate (water) and 60g Dextrose.
Meal 5: 160g Extra Lean Beef Mince, 1 Cup Wholemeal Pasta, 4 Leaf Salad with 6 Tblspn of Extra Virgin Olive Oil and 1 Tblspn of Balsamic Vinegar.
Meal 6: 50g Whey Protein Isolate (water) and 60g Natural Peanut Butter.
Calculated with CalorieKing software.
Reason I outlined my diet is because if you still recommend carb cycling, would this be my low days, then on say Wednesday and Saturday I would add more cals/carbs?
Thanks!

----------


## billy_bronx

what A.I on cycle and S.E.R.M's do you use for pct

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> Just wondering if you could elaborate a bit more on the blasting diet? on the blasting diet phase. Do you still recommend carb cycling for the blasting phase? 
> I'm 194lb, currently bulking, I'm getting around 3800-3900 calories a day, 285g protein, 320g carbs and 160g of fat. Currently gaining 1-2lb a week. 
> Typical day is:
> Meal 1: 2 Whole Free Range Cage Free Eggs, 6 Egg Whites, 1 Cup Oats and 50g Frozen Berries, with sometimes a small amount of honey.
> Meal 2: 170g Chicken Breast, 1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Cup Vegetables (Broccoli, Carrot etc) and 25g Almonds.
> Meal 3 (Pre workout): 50g Whey Protein Isolate (water) and 1 Large Apple.
> Meal 4 (Post workout): 50g Whey Protein Isolate (water) and 60g Dextrose.
> Meal 5: 160g Extra Lean Beef Mince, 1 Cup Wholemeal Pasta, 4 Leaf Salad with 6 Tblspn of Extra Virgin Olive Oil and 1 Tblspn of Balsamic Vinegar.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what A.I on cycle and S.E.R.M's do you use for pct


*None whatsover if you do not get bad gyno symptoms as A.I. have unwanted side effects.
*

----------


## slimshady01

Ron take a look at my cutting diet.

please keep in mind I am a smaller and have a slower metabolism. 

Diet .

730am Pre-workout Meal.

1 Cup of Liquid Egg Whites
Half scoop of Whey Protein 
1/4 cup of Oatmeal
3/4 Cup Of Frozen Blueberries
Cup of Spinach
6 Almonds

Calories 342 - Protein 40.3 - Carbs - 35 - Fat 6.6


1030am Post Workout Meal

1.75 Scoops of Whey Protein 
1.25 Cup Frozen Blueberries

Calories 285 - Protein 42 - Carbs 28 - Fat 1

1pm Meal

6oz Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
Handful of Frozen Organic Broccoli 
12 Almonds 

Calories 300 - Protein 36 - Carbs 10.5 - Fat 11.25

4pm Meal

6oz Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
Mixed Veggies "broccoli Cauliflower"
6 Almonds

Calories 240 - Protein 37 - Carbs - 9 - Fat 7.5

7pm Meal 

3 cups of mixed salad greans
6oz og chicken 
2 Tablespoons of Olive Oil 
2 Tablespoons of Feta Cheese

Calories 475 - Protein 41 - Carbs 5 - Fat 33

10pm Meal 

Cup of Liquid Egg Whites
Half Scoop of Casein Protein "dont have a Kroger near me, i know what you want to say"
1 Tablespoon of Smart Balance Peanut Butter

Calories 276 - Protein 40 - Carbs 8 - Fats - 9

Rough Totals - Calories - 1915 - Protein - 240 - Carbs 90 - Fat 72


I follow this diet Monday - Wednesday. On Thursday "carb load" I have 6 meals that have the Macros of around 40 Protein and 40 Carbs and no fats. This is a mild clean refeed containing roughly the same amount of calories.

On Friday and Saturday I follow the main meal plan listed then on Sunday I have another Carb refeed day but include 2 cheats with fats. Calories may hit 3k on Sunday or more. 

For example on Sunday for breakfast I have a huge stack of blueberry pancakes cooked in olive oil with Sugar free syrup and a protein shake. At night I had a massive Five Guys bacon cheeseburger with a crap ton of fries. All meals in between and after are clean carbs and healthy fats.

On a side note, 

I started t3 on Thursday at 37mcg a night.

----------


## ricky23

big ron what are your thoughts on a 3 times a week split (cant train chest)
mon - delts traps and light tris
wed - legs
fri - back arms

been doing this lately and ive blown up like a tank!! just kidding! but im definitely looking fuller than when using my usual 5 day split. 
thought this would be good to bring up bodyparts like arms as i feel i was overtraining them before. 
thanks

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron i was talking to you before about sleep apnea, i was using tren and was told by someone i know that when he stopped using tren it went, so i tried this and as soon as i came off the tren i was no longer falling asleep a few times through out the day if i sat down or watched tv or drove the car for long and felt much better be im still not 100 percent and still snoring and stopping breathing at night and last week was diagnosed with sleep apnea, so from today im on a cpap trial for a week. now clearly im only able for very small doses of tren or that makes it worse so im prob better off stayn away from it altogether but does the cpap reduce the apnea at all or is it a permanent thing ? if u get it do u have it for good like? or is ur only option to get rid of it to stop lifting weights? or wud that even work once u have it? or cud i be just prone to it from taking tren alone and it mite go away slowly since ive stopped, what your overall view and advice ? thanks again ron

----------


## mikeybiggs

Hi guys I'm. New to this whole scene and I'm not sure if these post r up to date or not but I gotta say ronnie u give a new guy a whole lot of knowledge. Thanks man

----------


## Corpsman

Ronnie I asked you about doing 45 degree incline dumbbell curls because I was following your sample 4 day split:

"2 WEEK ANABOLIC PRIME" were each muscle is trained "once a week”

(EACH WORK SET IS TAKEN TO GOOD FAILURE)


Day 1 would be Monday and could consist of:

Chest: 4 sets

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps

Incline barbell press is a secondary exercise
1st set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Flat dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction.
1st set- 12-15 reps



Biceps:4 sets

*1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle
1st set- 12-15 reps*
2nd set-12-15 reps



2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set 12-15 reps to failure



Brachialis/Forearms/biceps

3rd exercise is a secondary exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps


Forearms:4 sets

Wrist curls
1 set of 12-15 reps
2nd set 12-15 reps to failure



Reverse wrist curls
1 set of 12-15 reps
2nd set 12-15 reps to failure

Are you saying NOT to do these? If so, should I maybe replace them with cable crosses? I would have thought just seated DB curls but it sounds like you don't like those either.

----------


## Corpsman

Ronnie... I also asked you about HcG specifically because I am on year round HRT at Testosterone Cyp 200mg/wk. I know the use of HcG has been discussed in previous threads earlier but I didn't see any that specifically spoke to those of us on HRT. I get what I should do while I am on the reload (250u every other day), but what about when I am on deload? I was planning to go back to 200mg/wk of Test Cyp while on deload, as you suggest, but should I maintain the 250u every other day of HcG while on deload, or cut it off completely?

----------


## Corpsman

Ronnie, last question for this week. The two week prime... when should that be done? Is it the first two weeks of the 8 week reload? Is it before the 8 week reload? Or is it following the 2 week deload?

----------


## ricky23

ronnie whats your thoughts on compounds competing for the same receptor i.e high doses of test tren , tren binding stronger to the ar leaving sme test redundant? 
i dont buy it from research ive done but not enough to be certain either way.
thanks

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I was having some elbow problems before and you had me reduce to 4 sets of 2 exercises on bi's and 8 sets of rope pushdowns for tri's. During my last reload I was experimenting with training arms twice a week and was definitely over training. Anyway, for bi's I've been doing 4 sets of spider curls w/EZ bar and 4 sets of about75 degree incline DB curls. After seeing the physio and stretching my wrists, along with the Futuro elbow straps you recommended I am much better (90%). You asked me to get back to you in a month and you'd add in another tri exercise for the long head of the tri. What do you suggest?

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, I'm currently doing a 4 day split hitting everything twice a week. When I deload would it be OK to go to a 4 day split once a week or should I stick with the twice a week? I will be continuing on a 4 day/twice week for the next reload also.

Thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> question for you ... im doing a 8 week cycle of super dmz followed by 4 weeks of decadrol.... now for my deload part do you suggest going for a pct or maybe just deload for another 2 weeks using decadrol again and then repeating the cycle( dmz and decadrol )again*???Is decadrol a prohormone or steroid mix?
> *
> any input would be greatly appreciated 
> 
> thks in advance


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5755255]big ron what are your thoughts on a 3 times a week split (cant train chest)
mon - delts traps and light tris *(do arms bis/tris after delts)
*wed - legs
fri - back arms* (do traps after back and no arms)
*
been doing this lately and ive blown up like a tank!! just kidding! but im definitely looking fuller than when using my usual 5 day split. 
thought this would be good to bring up bodyparts like arms as i feel i was overtraining them before. 
thanks *My wife and I have also backed off to a 3 day split for several months because we reached burnout with the 4 day split after having finished our show. Time for a little more rest..* [/QUOTE*]OUR CURRENT SPLIT:
*
*TUESDAY: CHEST/BICEPS/ABS/FOREARMS
THURSDAY: LATS/REAR DELTS,TRICEPS/TRAPS
SATURDAY: SHOULDERS/LEGS*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> i was having some elbow problems before and you had me reduce to 4 sets of 2 exercises on bi's and 8 sets of rope pushdowns for tri's. During my last reload i was experimenting with training arms twice a week and was definitely over training. Anyway, for bi's i've been doing 4 sets of spider curls w/ez bar and 4 sets of about75 degree incline db curls. After seeing the physio and stretching my wrists, along with the futuro elbow straps you recommended i am much better (90%). You asked me to get back to you in a month and you'd add in another tri exercise for the long head of the tri. What do you suggest?try *4 sets of overhead rope extensions after having done 4 sets of pushdowns. Do them very slow and deliberate and stop just shy of full lock out. Keep reps 10 or above*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, i'm currently doing a 4 day split hitting everything twice a week. When i deload would it be ok to go to a 4 day split once a week or should i stick with the twice a week? I will be continuing on a 4 day/twice week for the next reload also. *i would suggest once a week muscle training during deloads and do not exceed 4-6 sets twice per week with reloads per major muscle group*.
> Thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, last question for this week. The two week prime... *thats to be done only when you have reached total burnout with reloading and deloading and need to take some time off from training*. When should that be done? Is it the first two weeks of the 8 week reload? *no there is no prime during a reload. The 2 week deload is prime enough until total burnout or injury occurs.*. Is it before the 8 week reload? Or is it following the 2 week deload? *neither..i generally prime only once a year and two at the most*.


above

----------


## yaston2003

hey ron, I have a question about keto and carb cycling diet for cutting. When carbing up on keto and carb cycling do you have to adjust your total calorie intake so that you wont go over maintenance. Meaning when I carb up, should I decrease my protein or fat intake according to the increase in carbs or should my protein and fats remain constant, while increasing my carbs?

----------


## The Titan99

One more question Ron. What do you think abaout adding in some Halo with 4 weeks left on my cut? Kind of like pre contest.

----------


## UsKidsKnow

Your advice is invaluable, Ron. A question on the end of my first cycle.

My guy, who I trust, advised me to do two weeks of Decca to close out my cycle before starting my PCT, I assume to even out the effects of my PCT. I'm starting with Sust and d-bol for the first 8 weeks. 

i've read this is not advised since it takes the Decca so long to take effect. I can't imagine he'd point me in the wrong direction, though. Any thoughts?

----------


## J_420

hey ronnie.
decadrol is a non-methylated pro-anabolic the active ingredient is Methoxygonadiene (aka Max LMG).

i thought after 4 week cycle of super dmz... i could deload on this compound since is non methylated and a lot easier on the side effects,,,

on that note can you recomend a cycle of designers or pro hormones??? i read a lot of conflicting info out there... 


thks for your time ronnie

----------


## xxd1v3r

Well put together Ron.....Great Advise

----------


## PK-V

This slingshot theory business really works 

I find its the only way to continue to making gains when you get past your genetic potential/homeostasis per se

You can't keep making consistent gains with the same diet and same weights same anabolics you need to attack it in stages then ease off the gas

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie whats your thoughts on compounds competing for the same receptor i.e high doses of test tren , tren binding stronger to the ar leaving sme test redundant? 
> i dont buy it from research ive done but not enough to be certain either way.
> thanks


*I don't buy into that theory either. I do believe that once receptors are saturated in excess, all steroids being taken are wasted beyond that point. No doubt. insulin and GH plays a certain role in breaking past the barrier that steroids can deliver.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie.
> decadrol is a non-methylated pro-anabolic the active ingredient is Methoxygonadiene (aka Max LMG).
> 
> i thought after 4 week cycle of super dmz... i could deload on this compound since is non methylated and a lot easier on the side effects,,,
> 
> on that note can you recomend a cycle of designers or pro hormones??? i read a lot of conflicting info out there... 
> 
> 
> thks for your time ronnie


I'm sorry but I am no expert when it comes to pro-hormones.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie.
> decadrol is a non-methylated pro-anabolic the active ingredient is Methoxygonadiene (aka Max LMG).
> 
> i thought after 4 week cycle of super dmz... i could deload on this compound since is non methylated and a lot easier on the side effects,,,
> 
> on that note can you recomend a cycle of designers or pro hormones??? i read a lot of conflicting info out there... 
> 
> 
> thks for your time ronnie


I'm sorry but I am no expert when it comes to pro-hormones.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Âû íàõîäèòåñü íà CSS-ON.RU Íàø ñàéò ïîñâÿùåí *òàáëèöû css
> * ïîïóëÿðíîé òåìàòèêå Counter-Strike: Source. 
>  
> Ó íàñ âû ñìîæåòå íàéòè âñå äëÿ css: Ãîòîâûå ñåðâåðà äëÿ css ðàçëè÷íûõ âåðñèé - îò v34 äî ñàìîé *ïàò÷ äëÿ css ñåðâåðà
> * ïîñëåäíåé. Òàê æå Íîâûå ìîäåëè äëÿ îðóæèÿ è ìîäåëè äëÿ èãðîêîâ.


I cannot read this language..Sorry!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Your advice is invaluable, Ron. A question on the end of my first cycle.
> 
> My guy, who I trust, advised me to do two weeks of Decca to close out my cycle before starting my PCT, I assume to even out the effects of my PCT. I'm starting with Sust and d-bol for the first 8 weeks. 
> 
> i've read this is not advised since it takes the Decca so long to take effect. I can't imagine he'd point me in the wrong direction, though. Any thoughts? *Deca would be the worst compound to use when closing out a cycle and getting prepared for PCT. Stick to d-bol and test only..*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5761943]One more question Ron. What do you think abaout adding in some Halo with 4 weeks left on my cut? Kind of like pre contest.*I do not recommend you use halo unless you are doing a show. Too hard on the liver IMO because I have seen people get jaundice type symptoms from using halo...a distinct yellow tint to the eyes..pretty scary![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## The Titan99

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5764427]


> One more question Ron. What do you think abaout adding in some Halo with 4 weeks left on my cut? Kind of like pre contest.*I do not recommend you use halo unless you are doing a show. Too hard on the liver IMO because I have seen people get jaundice type symptoms from using halo...a distinct yellow tint to the eyes..pretty scary![/*QUOTE]above


 I get the picture. No halotestin for me. Thanks.

----------


## mani_bono

Hey Ron, I have few questions: 

27 years old, 187 lbs, 5'8", 10% bf
cycle experience: two cycles

it's my first reload and first try with SST:

1- I'm on a 8 weeks bulking reload of 100 mg test prop EOD + 20 mg of dbol in the end of week four and I gained about 11 lbs already. I'm feeling like I'm not making any progress any more shall I go for deload sooner since I'm using short easters? If not what about switching to 50mg of anadrol instead of dbol for next 4 weeks? or 20mg dbol + 25mg anadrol as some guys recommend?

2- I don't want to loose any of my gains during deload shall I bridge instead of PCT?

3- for 2 week deload can I use 250mg of test enth weekly for bridge? I'm tired of EOD injections with prop.

4- I'm trying to pack at least another 10lbs before getting ready for my first show, what do you recommend for my next reload?

5- I'm trying to get down 4000 calories per day and I should increase it as I gain new muscles, Is there any supplement you recommend to take for increasing appetite? some times it's really hard to eat that much food!

6- I'm becoming heaveier and more powerful and I'm a little afraid about injuries, I don't do bench press and use decline press as my main chest movement but I do 8 reps with 250 lbs to failure with a good form but still I feel little uncomfortable with a little pain on my shoulders (perhaps rotator cuff) what method of training you recommend to avoid injuries? Is doing Physiotherapy and massage on weekly basis helpful? also doing any kind of cardio gives me knee pain but doing leg presses and squats is OK without any pain! I'm a little worried about that since I have to do lots of cardio if i start to get ready for my first show ...

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I've been on steroids for 15-16 months without coming off. You told me it would be good to come off for 4-6 weeks, give blood, get blood work done and go to 250-350 mg of test only, which is what I'm going to do. With the GH you said best gains will be made at 8 iu's a day. Should I drop the dose during the 4-6 weeks off? Also, I've been on a 14 week cutting reload. Should I just deload for 2 weeks normally? I don't really feel like I need to prime so should I start the reload after 2 weeks or go for 4 so it doesn't kink up my timing with my resumption of the steroid use ? I plan on doing a lean bulk of Sustanon /Trestolone/proviron / with dbol the first 4 weeks. (Was playing with the idea of Test P/NPP/Proviron/Dbol, what do you think?) Really want to try that Trestolone...lol.

----------


## LILD

im new to this site have been strenth training and conditioning for sports for about 8 years, using reverse slingshot method without even knowing it. I have tried running a few cycles but always for cutting, my constant weight is about 252-255. I am looking to start a bulking cycle to get to about 270 275 then cut back down,. i have 20 ml of test cyp 200mg, 50 tabs of dbol 25 mg, 20 ml of sust 250, 


50mg dbol ed
250mg 2xweek
test cyp 200mg wk,

was wondering what else to add, or alter,

----------


## TCharest

If this has been answered already please forgive me. If i were to do a reload/deload/reload/deload/PCT and didn't reload again for awhile how much of my gains would I retain?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, I have a question about keto and carb cycling diet for cutting. When carbing up on keto and carb cycling do you have to adjust your total calorie intake so that you wont go over maintenance.* No, you actually want to go over maintenance to shock your system but decreasing protein intake by around half of the usual amount is about right.* Meaning when I carb up, should I decrease my protein or fat intake according to the increase in carbs or should my protein and fats remain constant, while increasing my carbs?* fats remain the same to help stabilize blood sugar but reduce protein by around half*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, i have few questions: 
> 
> 27 years old, 187 lbs, 5'8", 10% bf
> cycle experience: Two cycles
> 
> it's my first reload and first try with sst:
> 
> 1- i'm on a 8 weeks bulking reload of 100 mg test prop eod + 20 mg of dbol in the end of week four and i gained about 11 lbs already. I'm feeling like i'm not making any progress any more shall i go for deload sooner since i'm using short easters?*no! It takes time to build quality muscle. Much of what you gained is water weight from test/d-bol.* if not what about switching to 50mg of anadrol instead of dbol for next 4 weeks? Or 20mg dbol + 25mg anadrol as some guys recommend?* i would suggest you increase d-bol to 50mgs per day and use anadrol/test on next 8 week reload.* 
> 
> ...


*above*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im new to this site have been strenth training and conditioning for sports for about 8 years, using reverse slingshot method without even knowing it. I have tried running a few cycles but always for cutting, my constant weight is about 252-255. I am looking to start a bulking cycle to get to about 270 275 then cut back down,. I have 20 ml of test cyp 200mg, 50 tabs of dbol 25 mg, 20 ml of sust 250, 
> 
> 
> 50mg dbol ed
> 250mg 2xweek
> test cyp 200mg wk,
> 
> was wondering what else to add, or alter,*i think thats about all you can do with the supplies you currently have*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> if this has been answered already please forgive me. If i were to do a reload/deload/reload/deload/pct and didn't reload again for awhile how much of my gains would i retain?*honeslty, no one can answer this question with accuracy. I would say this- you will eventually revert back to a status of having reached your full-genetic-potenital as an all natural trainer and hold there or slightly just above*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, i've been on steroids for 15-16 months without coming off. You told me it would be good to come off for 4-6 weeks, give blood, get blood work done and go to 250-350 mg of test only, which is what i'm going to do. With the gh you said best gains will be made at 8 iu's a day. Should i drop the dose during the 4-6 weeks off? *i think if i were you, id stay off everything to give your body a needed break but if you are worried about losing size then stay on gh (ONLY 4IUS PER DAY) until 2 weeks out from getting blood work*.. Also, i've been on a 14 week cutting reload. Should i just deload for 2 weeks normally? *yes.* i don't really feel like i need to prime so should i start the reload after 2 weeks or go for 4 so it doesn't kink up my timing with my resumption of the steroid use ?* wait and reload after obtaining blood test*. I plan on doing a lean bulk of sustanon /trestolone/proviron / with dbol the first 4 weeks. (was playing with the idea of test p/npp/proviron/dbol, what do you think?) *i think that will be fine!* really want to try that trestolone...lol.


above

----------


## DESJK1

Hello Ronnie.. I would like to ask you for a cycle which will help me in mma.. I have read that aas like deca or eq are the ones to go but i am little concern about the water retention.. I know that test is the king of all aas so it should be the base of any cycle.. What are your thoughts on masteron .? I have read that it is a mild aas which gives the athlete aggression in the gym and gives quality gains while helps witrh cutting.. Do you know if it affects cardio? Is it true that someone should have under 10% bodyfat in order to add masteron in his cycle? I was thinking of this cycle:

RELOAD

TEST E	400 mgs	1-8
DECA 200 mgs	1-8
DBOL 30 mgs	1-4

DELOAD	

TEST E 200 mgs	9-10

RELOAD

TEST E	500 mgs	11-18
MASTERON 300 mgs	11-18
ANAVAR 50 mgs	13-18

DELOAD	

TEST E 200 mgs	9-10

PCT:

HCG (PREGNYL) E2D 1500 IU	21-23
CLOMID (TWICE PER DAY) 50 mgs 21-23
NOLVADEX ED 20 mgs	21-23

I upper the dose of test in the 2nd reload only 100 mgs because i don't want to add to much weight.. In the pct i have sightly reduce HCG and Nolva dose of what you suggest just because the cycle isn't too heavy.. 

I forgot to mention that my diet is very very clean 4000 cal, 40-30-30, 7 meals per day..
My stats are:

Height: 189 cm
Bodyweight: 95 kgs
Bodyfat: 14 % 

My goal is to add some weight, reduce bodyfat and gain some strengh.. 

If you don't recommend the above cycle for mma i would love to listen to your thoughts..

Have a good day!

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, my left pec is starting to look fuller than my right. I though it would be opposite considering I'm right handed. What's the best course of action for something like this?

Thanks!
Dizzy

----------


## depfife

Hello Ronnie..
Thanks for all your posts and the great information you have given to everyone.. I followed you reload/deload program during my last cycle, and had wonderful results!! Thanks so much!! I am so anxious to start my next one. I did 6 weeks of normal pct, for a total of 15 weeks since my last dose of test prop. Since i did your 8 weeks on, two weeks small dose, then 8 weeks stronger dose, do i have to wait 18+6 weeks before i start new cycle? Please please advise..

Thanks,

-Depfife

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, 
what are your thoughts on running gh 8ius year round and the benefits of it especially if reloading-deloading year round too?
ive now got back up to 110kg after 4 weeks back on a reload but leaner with abs, veins in quads etc
but im not sure if its too soon for gh if im gaining from aas alone
was just thinking how some athletes produced too much gh from their pituitary gland and it resulted in them maintaining and building mass much easier whilst rarely gaining fat aswell as incredible bone density - derek poundstone had something like 8000 cals without ever gaining fat.
is it a case that some just respond better to it than others? 
i have a feeling i would respond well to it and i would love to start but if you think i should wait then i will - 22 y/o.
thanks ron


edit - forgot to ask, what do you make of gh blasts - 4 week very high dose blasts of gh to mimmick growth spurts, i always thought gh had to be taken long term to see results in anything, maybe just water weight?

----------


## The Trooper

Hello Big Ronnie i have some questions:

1-I a big reader from Mick Hart and already tried his low dosages cycles and got good results...But now i wanna try at least 400mg/w Testo-Cypionate , 400mg/w Deca , 100mg/d Stanozolol , and want to add Dbol to give the kick start. What would be a wise dosage? My aim is to bulk as much as i can for 8 or 10weeks...

2-I usually have acne and follyculitis during a cycle, what can i do to minimize this? Finasteride? Cyproterone acetate? Clen the skin with sulfur and salicilic acid? 

3- What is the reccomended time for me to start again a course after the PCT? 

4- Is there any problem to take Clenbuterol during PCT?

God bless you friend!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Someone asked me the question a while back as to- "why some people take weekends off during their use of GH (5 days on/2 days off)". It's to try and prevent insulin resistance. Those who run insulin along with GH don't have to worry about this problem.*

----------


## The Titan99

^^That was me, thanks Ron. So, since I'm not going to take any insulin , (I know you don't) do you think it's still best to go 7 days a week with the gh?

I hurt my arm doing heavy curls again!!!! DAMN!! Felt a pop half way through the second rep. The physio said it's not too bad, but it hurts to rotate my wrist both ways. Tri pushdowns don't hurt, but bi anything, flies and pulling (back) do. 3 weeks from the end of my cut!! (I've been reloading for 16 weeks now) All I can really do is legs and incline presses (still have rotator problems with my right shoulder so I can't do decline or flat bench) and work my right arm on bi/tri day. I guess this is says a lot for Slingshot Training and periodization. I said earlier I really didn't want to prime after the 31st, but is this a good indicator of a need for it? Would you deload for 2 weeks, then prime or prime then reload (or deload)? God this is frustrating as hell!! Does this happen to a lot of guys in contest prep?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello Ronnie.. I would like to ask you for a cycle which will help me in mma.. I have read that aas like deca or eq are the ones to go but i am little concern about the water retention..*Its not water retention you shoulod be concerned with but rather high hemocrit levels and no sex drive with deca and anxiety with eq.* I know that test is the king of all aas so it should be the base of any cycle.. What are your thoughts on masteron .? I have read that it is a mild aas which gives the athlete aggression in the gym and gives quality gains while helps witrh cutting.. Do you know if it affects cardio? Is it true that someone should have under 10% bodyfat in order to add masteron in his cycle? I was thinking of this cycle:* You would want to reverse that cycle and run test/deca/d-bol during second relaod while using test/mast/var during first reload since its weaker. Masteron has no negative effects on cardio but it will not get you cut. Only diet will get you cut! You do not have to be under 10 pecent bodyfat to use masteron. Keep test at 500 mgs per week for both reloads.
> *
> RELOAD
> 
> TEST E	400 mgs	1-8
> DECA 200 mgs	1-8
> DBOL 30 mgs	1-4
> 
> DELOAD	
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, my left pec is starting to look fuller than my right. I though it would be opposite considering i'm right handed. What's the best course of action for something like this? *what does your chest workout look like*?
> 
> Thanks!
> Dizzy


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello ronnie..
> Thanks for all your posts and the great information you have given to everyone.. I followed you reload/deload program during my last cycle, and had wonderful results!! Thanks so much!! I am so anxious to start my next one. I did 6 weeks of normal pct, for a total of 15 weeks since my last dose of test prop. Since i did your 8 weeks on, two weeks small dose, then 8 weeks stronger dose, do i have to wait 18+6 weeks before i start new cycle? *you don't have to but if you want kids in the future i would wait 4-6 weeks before starting another 20 week Slingshot cycle just to play it safe*.please please advise..
> Thanks,
> 
> -depfife


above

----------


## sensaispike

Whats up man? I will try to keep this somewhat short as I am sure you get massive amounts of questions every day. I have been a natural bodybuilder for some time now and just recently qualified to compete at NPC nationals next year. I decided that I am going use steroids in preparation for this show and I will do whatever it takes to leave there with my pro-card. Nationals is over a year away and I was going to do a 12 week Test E cycle with a 4 week D-bol kick start, then 2 weeks off and 4 weeks of PCT. This would allow me to then take 18 weeks off (the length of my cycle plus pct), then I would have enough time to do another cycle leading me right up to the show. 

However after reading your slingshot training post I am reconsidering this, but I wanted to ask you some questions first. 

1.) Would it be ok to use this system even though I have never cycled before?
2.) Would it be ok to still use the 4 week D-bol kick start?
3.) Should I still use my nolva and colmid for the 2 week deload?
4.) Would it be ok to still follow the dosage I had planned for my 12 week cycle i.e. 500mg per week test E and 40mg per day D-bol?

I dont see the point in cycling only to lose all your gains in the standard time on = time off model. So I thought I would give this method a try over the next year.


Thanks man.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5768606]hi ronnie, 
what are your thoughts on running gh 8ius year round and the benefits of it especially if reloading-deloading year round too?* It works great but what you have to watch out for is becoming insulin resistant if you never take a break from GH. If diabetes runs in your family or you have had sugar issues ibn teh past, then you would need to keep a check on your sugar levels to make sure you don't become diabetic.This is why a lot of people who run GH year round use insulin as well. The insulin prevents you from becoming insulin resistant! Some gain even more muscle when they add IGF-1 into the mix but this will only compound the issue of having unstable blood sugar.
*ive now got back up to 110kg after 4 weeks back on a reload but leaner with abs, veins in quads etc
but im not sure if its too soon for gh if im gaining from aas alone
was just thinking how some athletes produced too much gh from their pituitary gland and it resulted in them maintaining and building mass much easier whilst rarely gaining fat aswell as incredible bone density - derek poundstone had something like 8000 cals without ever gaining fat.
is it a case that some just respond better to it than others? *Of course some respond better to GH than others. Also, studies have shown that people with a low baseline of myostain and a high baseline of igf-1 build muscle much easier. We have all seen these skinny guys who started lifting and all of a sudden just blew up in size. It has to do with genetics! 
*i have a feeling i would respond well to it and i would love to start but if you think i should wait then i will - 22 y/o*. It really depends on your goals and finances. If you are not competing I woul dwait until you plateau on steroids alone. It cost a lot to buy legit pharm grade GH. With UG stuff you never know what you are getting which coul dbe hazardous to your health in the long run. 
*thanks ron


edit - forgot to ask, what do you make of gh blasts - 4 week very high dose blasts of gh to mimmick growth spurts, i always thought gh had to be taken long term to see results in anything, maybe just water weight? *You have to take it long term![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ^^that was me, thanks ron. So, since i'm not going to take any insulin , (i know you don't) do you think it's still best to go 7 days a week with the gh?
> 
> I hurt my arm doing heavy curls again!!!! Damn!! Felt a pop half way through the second rep. The physio said it's not too bad, but it hurts to rotate my wrist both ways. Tri pushdowns don't hurt, but bi anything, flies and pulling (back) do. 3 weeks from the end of my cut!! (i've been reloading for 16 weeks now) all i can really do is legs and incline presses (still have rotator problems with my right shoulder so i can't do decline or flat bench) and work my right arm on bi/tri day. I guess this is says a lot for slingshot training and periodization. I said earlier i really didn't want to prime after the 31st, but is this a good indicator of a need for it? Would you deload for 2 weeks, then prime or prime then reload (or deload)? God this is frustrating as hell!! Does this happen to a lot of guys in contest prep?


*you should not be lifting heavy after the age of 40 under any circumstances (especially pre-contest) if you you are prone to joint/tendon pain like you have been experiencing. You need to always pre-exhaust with cable curls for biceps before even thinking about doing a few sets of free weight work, if at all. Use slow reps and concentrate of getting a nice squeeze! Think bodybuilding not powerlifting!!! You are just going to keep hurting yourself because you apparently have thin tendons and they cannot keep up with your muscle growth.

Regarding gh- if diabetes runs in your family then 5 days on/2 days off would be a good idea if you plan to use long term. 

*

----------


## slimshady01

Hey Ron,

Im in i think week 11-12 in my Cut. I started at 194 and I was 180.9 this morning. So Ive been making progress and dont have much more to go before Ill stop cutting.

I started this cycle with 800mg of Primo, 300 Test and 50var. 
I am now at 600 Primo, 500 Test, 50 Var and 150-200 Deca a week as my arm joints are killing me.
Ive only done the deca for 2 weeks and i may stop if you think that with the test will retain water on me. I am also going to up my Var to 75 for the last month.

My issues are I have been around 180-183 for the last 4 weeks it seems. I cant seem to get much lower. I am at about 1750 Calories a day , 250 protein, 96 Carbs and 45 Fat. My carbs only take place in my first meal which is preworkout and my post workout. The carbs i get after are from green veggies. 

I was doing a clean refeed on Thursday where would drop fats and replace with carbs. I would get around 200 carbs and 250 protein and keep calories the same. I am thinking about dropping this refeed and just sticking to the cheat on Sunday.

On sunday I would have a cheat day with carbs and Fats. Breakfast would be Pancakes and a protein shake.. Next few meals are clean, then for dinner I would eat pizza or a burger and fries and finish with some ice cream. Funny thing is I never gained more then a lb on this Sunday cheat. 

I have also been taking T3 before bed at 37.5mcg Pharma grade. "Can i take this in the morning? my sleep hasnt been that good not sure if its the t3. Should I up to 50mcg? I dont want to lose muscle, I am a little guy and dont have much to lose. 

ALso i carry all my fat in my gut, my upper body and arms are lean and by looking at me in a tank top at the gym I look to be way under 10% but im not. 

Here are 2 pics of me now. 

Oh and I also do cardio 5- 6 times a week for 30 minutes after training. I keep my heartrate at about 130-140.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/morningn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/gymlean.jpg/

The pic you can barley see my abs is taken upon waking when Im dehydrated. The minutes i get up drink water and have my morning shake they are gone lol. I just want abs all day long, i can still grab the fat or skin there.

----------


## ThatAthlete82

Hey Ronnie,

I just got done reading your entire thread and I must say(while it was very long) that it is one of the most comprehensive guides on lifting and dieting I have ever read. Everything is explained in great detail and backed up with evidence, I loved it! I've been doing a lot of things wrong throughout my lifting career and I want to start a blast cycle immediately. I would love some advice on my upcoming cycle! I know you get a ton of messages a day but if you take the time to read this I would sincerely appreciate it. I bolded the questions.
*
My bio and stats:*
6'1'', 200 lbs, about 10% BF(guess), Male, 24 years old. I am a division one football player, have been playing football for the last 9 years. I have been lifting for the past 6 years. For you to get a general sense of my strength, my maxes are: bench-295lbs, squat-355lbs, hang clean-275lbs. My season begins in March, so I want to get a solid blast cycle in before I report to training camp in February.

*My workout plans for next cycle:*
I want to exercise 5 days a week, train each body part once a week EXCEPT for chest, which I want to do twice a week. *What would a good split for that? Is that feasible?* I plan to do reverse pyramid for my first chest day(6 work sets) and straight sets for my second chest day(6 work sets). *Would I not be able to do secondary chest exercises because my work sets would get too high?* All other days the key exercises would be 6 work sets, and 3 work sets for two secondary exercises(total: 12 work sets for the week, each body part). The aforementioned would be for my 8 week "reload" cycle. * Do I have the spacing of the "reload" and "deload" correct: 8 weeks of "reload" then 2 weeks of "deload" or is it 4 weeks "reload" then 1 week of "deload" and repeat?*

*My diet plans for the next cycle:*
I project my BMR to be 3,000 calories, I want to gain weight, so I will shoot for 3,500 calories. 45% will be protein(so I get my 400grams of protein, 2 grams per lb of body weight), 40% will be carbohydrates, 15% will be from healthy fat sources. Since I have to train for my sport, I will have 2, sometimes 3 days of fairly intense cardio throughout the week, which I will perform on my off days(one cardio will have to overlap with one of my upper body lifting days). *Is there anything I should be doing specifically in regards to this diet?*

*My supplementation:*
I will be taking 80mg of anavar ed for 8 weeks, as well as 10g of creating mono, glutamine, and a vitamin. PCT will be nolvadex .

THANKS SO MUCH!

----------


## djdizzy

> ron, my left pec is starting to look fuller than my right. I though it would be opposite considering i'm right handed. What's the best course of action for something like this? *what does your chest workout look like?*


4 day split, twice a week so:
Tues: Decline Press (prep, 1x4-6, 2x8-10, 1x12-15)

Sat: Incline DB Press (3x12-15)
Pec Dec (3x12-15)

Thanks for taking a look

----------


## sensaispike

> What’s up man? I will try to keep this somewhat short as I am sure you get massive amounts of questions every day. I have been a natural bodybuilder for some time now and just recently qualified to compete at NPC nationals next year. I decided that I am going use steroids in preparation for this show and I will do whatever it takes to leave there with my pro-card. Nationals is over a year away and I was going to do a 12 week Test E cycle with a 4 week D-bol kick start, then 2 weeks off and 4 weeks of PCT. This would allow me to then take 18 weeks off (the length of my cycle plus pct), then I would have enough time to do another cycle leading me right up to the show. 
> 
> However after reading your slingshot training post I am reconsidering this, but I wanted to ask you some questions first. 
> 
> 1.) Would it be ok to use this system even though I have never cycled before?
> 2.) Would it be ok to still use the 4 week D-bol kick start?
> 3.) Should I still use my nolva and colmid for the 2 week deload?
> 4.) Would it be ok to still follow the dosage I had planned for my 12 week cycle i.e. 500mg per week test E and 40mg per day D-bol?
> 
> ...



This is what i am thinking for my 2 week prime, how dose it look??? I will post my proposed prime diet later when i get home.


Monday:
Back:
Wide natural grip pull downs (I do these over pull-ups due to tendonitis)
Unilateral Machine rows

Tuesday:
Chest:
Flat Barbell Bench Press
Inclined Dumbbell Bench Press

Wednesday:
Off

Thursday:
Biceps and Triceps:
Camber Bar Curls 
Seated Concentration Curls
Inclined Camber Bar Skull Crushers
Triceps Press Downs

Friday:
Legs:
Barbell Squats
Deadlifts
Straight Leg Calf Extensions
Bent Leg Calf Extensions

Saturday:
Off

Sunday:
Shoulders/Abs:
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Shoulder Fly’s
Cable Crunches
Oblique Crunches

----------


## ricky23

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5770010]


> hi ronnie, 
> what are your thoughts on running gh 8ius year round and the benefits of it especially if reloading-deloading year round too?* It works great but what you have to watch out for is becoming insulin resistant if you never take a break from GH. If diabetes runs in your family or you have had sugar issues ibn teh past, then you would need to keep a check on your sugar levels to make sure you don't become diabetic.This is why a lot of people who run GH year round use insulin as well. The insulin prevents you from becoming insulin resistant! Some gain even more muscle when they add IGF-1 into the mix but this will only compound the issue of having unstable blood sugar.
> *ive now got back up to 110kg after 4 weeks back on a reload but leaner with abs, veins in quads etc
> but im not sure if its too soon for gh if im gaining from aas alone
> was just thinking how some athletes produced too much gh from their pituitary gland and it resulted in them maintaining and building mass much easier whilst rarely gaining fat aswell as incredible bone density - derek poundstone had something like 8000 cals without ever gaining fat.
> is it a case that some just respond better to it than others? *Of course some respond better to GH than others. Also, studies have shown that people with a low baseline of myostain and a high baseline of igf-1 build muscle much easier. We have all seen these skinny guys who started lifting and all of a sudden just blew up in size. It has to do with genetics! 
> *i have a feeling i would respond well to it and i would love to start but if you think i should wait then i will - 22 y/o*. It really depends on your goals and finances. If you are not competing I woul dwait until you plateau on steroids alone. It cost a lot to buy legit pharm grade GH. With UG stuff you never know what you are getting which coul dbe hazardous to your health in the long run. 
> *thanks ron
> 
> ...

----------


## wannabelean210

Hey Ronnie,
First off i tried to pm you but i dont know how so ill just ask here and hope i dont get flamed, im not a bodybuilder but i want to go on to increase my strength for rugby. I have recently been injured and lost 14lbs and well im pissed of so here it is i want to do an 8 week cycle of 
Test prop 500mg/wk
Var 700mg/wk
I need to stay lean enough whilst just getting my strength back weight size gain are secondary
Pct
clomid 100/40/40
nolva 50/25/25

Im completely new to all this and i would appreciate any advice thanks!

----------


## The Titan99

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5770017][b]you should not be lifting heavy after the age of 40 under any circumstances (especially pre-contest) if you you are prone to joint/tendon pain like you have been experiencing. You need to always pre-exhaust with cable curls for biceps before even thinking about doing a few sets of free weight work, if at all. Use slow reps and concentrate of getting a nice squeeze! Think bodybuilding not powerlifting!!! You are just going to keep hurting yourself because you apparently have thin tendons and they cannot keep up with your muscle growth.

Regarding gh- if diabetes runs in your family then 5 days on/2 days off would be a good idea if you plan to use long term. 


Thanks Ron. Yea,I'm sure your right as usual. There are a few lifts where it seems I get to a certain weight and then get injured, slowly work my way back, then it happens again. BB/EZ bar curls 52.5/55 kg is the wall. Decline/flat bench 145 kg. Skull crushers were another one but I quit doing those so I can't remember the weight. Then again there are exercises like squats/Deads (anything back work related) where it seems like the skys the limit.

So how do you achieve progressive overload if you don't use more and more weight? Do you think pre-exhausting the muscle with cables like you suggested, slower reps, maybe more volume? Shorter intervals between sets? Maybe not move up in weight till I hit 12-15 reps? I've always tried to increase weight at 9-10 reps for my first set. I don't care about powerlifting (luckily!!) but I definitely want to get bigger. Getting old REALLY blows. People have been telling me that I was too old to be doing what I'm doing for 20 years now. Looks like its finally happening. Maybe the GH will help...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> 
> Im in i think week 11-12 in my Cut. I started at 194 and I was 180.9 this morning. So Ive been making progress and dont have much more to go before Ill stop cutting.
> 
> I started this cycle with 800mg of Primo, 300 Test and 50var. 
> I am now at 600 Primo, 500 Test, 50 Var and 150-200 Deca a week as my arm joints are killing me.
> Ive only done the deca for 2 weeks and i may stop if you think that with the test will retain water on me. I am also going to up my Var to 75 for the last month.*I would increase deca to 3-400 per week and decreasing test to 250-300 to try and get some some joint relief. 
> *
> My issues are I have been around 180-183 for the last 4 weeks it seems. I cant seem to get much lower. I am at about 1750 Calories a day , 250 protein, 96 Carbs and 45 Fat. My carbs only take place in my first meal which is preworkout and my post workout. The carbs i get after are from green veggies. 
> ...


above

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks for answering the above question!

After this cut I plan on take 6 weeks off at 200-250 test a week. After that I plan on a clean bulk of test only for the first 8.

I want to go 750mg a week and was considering sus250. Should I do that or stick to test Enth? If Sus how would I dose?days?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Slim,
You are looking good man!! Hang in there, your working at iy harder than me. It makes me up my game starting now...

----------


## The Trooper

Hello Big Ronnie i have some questions:

1-I a big reader from Mick Hart and already tried his low dosages cycles and got good results...But now i wanna try at least 400mg/w Testo-Cypionate , 400mg/w Deca , 100mg/d Stanozolol , and want to add Dbol to give the kick start. What would be a wise dosage? My aim is to bulk as much as i can for 8 or 10weeks...

2-I usually have acne and follyculitis during a cycle , what can i do to minimize this? Finasteride? Cyproterone acetate? Clen the skin with sulfur and salicilic acid? 

3- What is the reccomended time for me to start again a course after the PCT ? 

4- Is there any problem to take Clenbuterol during PCT ?

God bless you friend!

----------


## zena1234

So here are my problems,
I started keto about 4 weeks ago and my weight has been fluctuating between 123-125. I lost definition in my legs and they look bigger. but i suppose my upper body is looking a little more defined. I need to lose that last 10-15lbs. I am 19% body fat and would like to get down to 14%. I'm becoming discouraged at this point and don't know what to do! It would be awesome if you can help me out of what i should do. Here is a sample of my food log
Food Name
Amount
Unit
Cals
Fat (g)
Carbs (g)
Prot (g)
Delete
Total
1,232
80.1
11.5
117.0
Egg, white only, raw

34
0.1
0.5
7.2

Egg, whole, raw

143
9.9
0.8
12.6

Macadamia nuts, unroasted

41
4.3
0.7
0.4

Chicken, breast, skin not eaten

229
5.0
0.0
43.1

Macadamia nuts, unroasted

203
21.6
3.6
2.2

Poultry food products, ground turkey, raw

169
9.4
0.0
19.8

Chicken, breast, skin not eaten

92
2.0
0.0
17.2

Soy protein isolate, PROTEIN TECHNOLOGIES INTERNATIONAL, Pro...

53
0.6
0.0
12.0

Broccoli, raw

30
0.3
5.8
2.5

Olive oil

239
27.0
0.0
0.0

Total
1,232 Calorie
80.1 Fats
11.5 Carbs
117.0 Protein

----------


## slimshady01

> Hey Slim,
> You are looking good man!! Hang in there, your working at iy harder than me. It makes me up my game starting now...


haha ill take your abs anyday

----------


## The Titan99

> haha ill take your abs anyday


I guess we all get one good card and then others not as good. With the abs I also got the arms of a f**king gibbon!!

----------


## ricky23

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5770010]


> hi ronnie, 
> what are your thoughts on running gh 8ius year round and the benefits of it especially if reloading-deloading year round too?* It works great but what you have to watch out for is becoming insulin resistant if you never take a break from GH. If diabetes runs in your family or you have had sugar issues ibn teh past, then you would need to keep a check on your sugar levels to make sure you don't become diabetic.This is why a lot of people who run GH year round use insulin as well. The insulin prevents you from becoming insulin resistant! Some gain even more muscle when they add IGF-1 into the mix but this will only compound the issue of having unstable blood sugar.
> *ive now got back up to 110kg after 4 weeks back on a reload but leaner with abs, veins in quads etc
> but im not sure if its too soon for gh if im gaining from aas alone
> was just thinking how some athletes produced too much gh from their pituitary gland and it resulted in them maintaining and building mass much easier whilst rarely gaining fat aswell as incredible bone density - derek poundstone had something like 8000 cals without ever gaining fat.
> is it a case that some just respond better to it than others? *Of course some respond better to GH than others. Also, studies have shown that people with a low baseline of myostain and a high baseline of igf-1 build muscle much easier. We have all seen these skinny guys who started lifting and all of a sudden just blew up in size. It has to do with genetics! 
> *i have a feeling i would respond well to it and i would love to start but if you think i should wait then i will - 22 y/o*. It really depends on your goals and finances. If you are not competing I woul dwait until you plateau on steroids alone. It cost a lot to buy legit pharm grade GH. With UG stuff you never know what you are getting which coul dbe hazardous to your health in the long run. 
> *thanks ron
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice ronnie. 
do you think using 8 week reloads as per normal (gh year round 8-10ius pharm grade) slin/igf-1/t3 on a 4 week on 6 week off basis is a good plan going forward? 
this is something im looking into for next year, right now i think saving up for pharm grade gh and getting my tendon surgery out the way is best.
ive seen aas literally transform my physique in the past year even after my pec tear but in order for me to progress i think i will have to go very high doses. it is something im not against doing as i dont suffer serious sides only blood pressure increase which is genetic in my family.
do you think i should exhaust the very high dose approach first before resorting to the above?
ive just finished a short burst cycle for 4 weeks after my illness (not sure if you remember) as i was lean enough to start with full abs after losing muscle and fat from being sick (used it a prime)
which was a shot of sustanon everyday for 4 weeks , 2 shots of tren blend everyday for first 2 weeks and 1 shot npp ed for remaining 2 weeks
i responded really well gaining 7kg in total and actually lost some fat aswell (think it was the high dose tren) not much water retention as i normally get bad back and shin pumps when this happens but not this time and no moon face!.
this is the max gear ive done.
i was thinking for my next reload (in 4-6weeks time after clearing out recetprs with deload and prime) i would go for 2g test 1g tren and 50-100mg anadrol for usual 8 week reload.
weight now is 245lbs around 10-12% 
let me know what you think ronnie, appreciate your advice.

----------


## The Titan99

[QUOTE=ricky23;5771615]


> thanks for the advice ronnie. 
> do you think using 8 week reloads as per normal (gh year round 8-10ius pharm grade) slin/igf-1/t3 on a 4 week on 6 week off basis is a good plan going forward? 
> this is something im looking into for next year, right now i think saving up for pharm grade gh and getting my tendon surgery out the way is best.
> ive seen aas literally transform my physique in the past year even after my pec tear but in order for me to progress i think i will have to go very high doses. it is something im not against doing as i dont suffer serious sides only blood pressure increase which is genetic in my family.
> do you think i should exhaust the very high dose approach first before resorting to the above?
> ive just finished a short burst cycle for 4 weeks after my illness (not sure if you remember) as i was lean enough to start with full abs after losing muscle and fat from being sick (used it a prime)
> which was a shot of sustanon everyday for 4 weeks , 2 shots of tren blend everyday for first 2 weeks and 1 shot npp ed for remaining 2 weeks
> i responded really well gaining 7kg in total and actually lost some fat aswell (think it was the high dose tren) not much water retention as i normally get bad back and shin pumps when this happens but not this time and no moon face!.
> this is the max gear ive done.
> ...


 For what it's worth I'm in the same position, same doses and same timing as you. (Same great results and same weight, BF% etc. SPOOKY!! The only difference is about 20 years, lol, I'm 47) Already running the gh though and loving it BTW. I'm taking my 6 week break at the end of the month. I've been blasting for about 15-16 months and the doses are getting pretty big. No bad sides yet, but sooner or later I guess we'll see them. I'm going to go with MENT/Dbol in Dec though. Been rolling with Tren for quite a while and am looking forward to getting some descent sleep, lol. I'm interested in Ron's thoughts on this, kind of killing two bird's with one stone...

----------


## skeletal pump

im pretty sure ive got gyno, im pretty rattled what do i do?

----------


## lynxeffect1

hey ron, as regards a deca /winstrol cycle for mma, why is it considered such a gud mix, cut hard look with strength from winstrol and strength and increased cardio ablility with deca have i this right ? what the detections times with deca 18 months ? theres a shorter ester version of deca available so it makes sense to use this, thus reducing the detection time of deca in your system to be about 3 months im told ? also without test will you loose ur sex drive or will the winstrol keep you good? last, wots the best/highest doses you recommend for both compounds with this cycle? thanks for the help ron

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...pre-exhaustion.. good or not???

----------


## adamjames

hi Ron im looking at starting a 1st cycle in january, im doing 20 weeks on test with the slingshot system, two 8 week cycles with two 2 week deloads going from 500 to 250 mgs on test then on to full pct at week 21 , my question is about pct, i can obtain nolvadex and hcg but cant get clomid, would you recommend using nolva/ hcg with no clomid for full 4 week pct here?

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ron.. What's up?
I have finished 40 weeks slingshot cycle (4 times reloads+deloads). I finished 4 weeks of PCT last week. Now I am gonna take another 6-8 weeks OFF before jumping back ON.

In my country, enanthate is more expensive than sustanon 250. I can get 2 ampoules of test enanthate at the same price as 3 ampoules of sustanon 250.
Which one gives better result? 
500mg of Test Enanthate (Testoviron Depot) per week or 750mg of Sustanon 250 per week? 
What do you think I should go with?

I always use test as a base of every cycles I have run.
Other compound I usually use is deca as second injectable compound and another oral like dbol . 

Many Thanks Ron...
God Bless You Always...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie,
> 
> i just got done reading your entire thread and i must say(while it was very long) that it is one of the most comprehensive guides on lifting and dieting i have ever read. Everything is explained in great detail and backed up with evidence, i loved it! I've been doing a lot of things wrong throughout my lifting career and i want to start a blast cycle immediately. I would love some advice on my upcoming cycle! I know you get a ton of messages a day but if you take the time to read this i would sincerely appreciate it. I bolded the questions.
> *
> my bio and stats:*
> 6'1'', 200 lbs, about 10% bf(guess), male, 24 years old. I am a division one football player, have been playing football for the last 9 years. I have been lifting for the past 6 years. For you to get a general sense of my strength, my maxes are: Bench-295lbs, squat-355lbs, hang clean-275lbs. My season begins in march, so i want to get a solid blast cycle in before i report to training camp in february.
> 
> *my workout plans for next cycle:*
> i want to exercise 5 days a week, train each body part once a week except for chest, which i want to do twice a week. *what would a good split for that? Is that feasible? day 1) chest, day 2 back, day 3 shoulders, day 4 chest/arms, day 5 legs off 2 days then repeat. .*  i plan to do reverse pyramid for my first chest day(6 work sets) and straight sets for my second chest day(6 work sets). *would i not be able to do secondary chest exercises because my work sets would get too high?* *what 3 or 4 exercises for chest do you plan to use??* other days the key exercises would be 6 work sets, and 3 work sets for two secondary exercises(total: 12 work sets for the week, each body part). *You should try 8-9 sets for arms and only 5-6 sets for body parts like traps, calves and hams*.The aforementioned would be for my 8 week "reload" cycle. * do i have the spacing of the "reload" and "deload" correct: 8 weeks of "reload" then 2 weeks of "deload" or is it 4 weeks "reload" then 1 week of "deload" and repeat?8 and 2 then repeat is correct.*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 4 day split, twice a week so:
> Tues: Decline press (prep, 1x4-6, 2x8-10, 1x12-15)
> 
> sat: Incline db press (3x12-15)
> pec dec (3x12-15)
> 
> thanks for taking a look


*routine looks fine so i would not worry about it as it's just genetics you cannot change unless you are not keeping your left elbow out to the side as you are the right elbow during pressing movements.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> this is what i am thinking for my 2 week prime, how dose it look??? I will post my proposed prime diet later when i get home.
> 
> 
> Monday:
> Back:
> Wide natural grip pull downs (i do these over pull-ups due to tendonitis) *i would recommend using cables pulldowns on a dual pulley life fitness cable machine if you have access to one. Also do reps with no jerking whatsoever*.
> Unilateral machine rows
> 
> tuesday:
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> this is what i am thinking for my 2 week prime, how dose it look??? I will post my proposed prime diet later when i get home.
> 
> 
> Monday:
> Back:
> Wide natural grip pull downs (i do these over pull-ups due to tendonitis) *i would recommend using cables pulldowns on a dual pulley life fitness cable machine if you have access to one. Also do reps with no jerking whatsoever*.
> Unilateral machine rows
> 
> tuesday:
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for answering the above question!
> 
> After this cut i plan on take 6 weeks off at 200-250 test a week. After that i plan on a clean bulk of test only for the first 8.
> 
> I want to go 750mg a week and was considering sus250. Should i do that or stick to test enth? If sus how would i dose?days*?you can do either. I do not think there is that much of a differnce between the two but if possible i would run both together! Some find they have less water bloat and more strength gains with sustanon while experiencing less libidio. If you run sustanon alone do 1 1/2 ccs every other day. If you do both test together use 1 cc of sustanon and 1/2 of test-e every other day or 3 times per week.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie,
> first off i tried to pm you but i dont know how so ill just ask here and hope i dont get flamed, im not a bodybuilder but i want to go on to increase my strength for rugby. I have recently been injured and lost 14lbs and well im pissed of so here it is i want to do an 8 week cycle of 
> test prop 500mg/wk* i would go with test-e inorder to avoid so many painful injections.*  
> var 700mg/wk *(350 mgs of var weekly/50 mgs daily is plenty)* 
> i need to stay lean enough whilst just getting my strength back weight size gain are secondary
> pct
> clomid 100/40/40
> nolva 50/25/25 [b]you need hcg for best pct!/b]
> 
> im completely new to all this and i would appreciate any advice thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5770534]


> [b]you should not be lifting heavy after the age of 40 under any circumstances (especially pre-contest) if you you are prone to joint/tendon pain like you have been experiencing. You need to always pre-exhaust with cable curls for biceps before even thinking about doing a few sets of free weight work, if at all. Use slow reps and concentrate of getting a nice squeeze! Think bodybuilding not powerlifting!!! You are just going to keep hurting yourself because you apparently have thin tendons and they cannot keep up with your muscle growth.
> 
> Regarding gh- if diabetes runs in your family then 5 days on/2 days off would be a good idea if you plan to use long term. 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ron. Yea,I'm sure your right as usual. There are a few lifts where it seems I get to a certain weight and then get injured, slowly work my way back, then it happens again. BB/EZ bar curls 52.5/55 kg is the wall. Decline/flat bench 145 kg. Skull crushers were another one but I quit doing those so I can't remember the weight. Then again there are exercises like squats/Deads (anything back work related) where it seems like the skys the limit.
> 
> So how do you achieve progressive overload if you don't use more and more weight? *YOU ARE NOT GOING TO KEEP GETTING STRONGER AND STRONGER BUT YOU CAN CHANGE THINGS UP A BIT TO TRY AND CREATE MORE STRESS SUCH AS LESS REST BETWEEN SETS, MORE SETS, AND TRAINING EACH BODY PART TWICE A WEEK ON OCCASION. CONSISTENCY WITH DIET/TRAINING/ANABOLICS IS KEY. MOST OF US DO NOT HAVE THE MONEY IT TAKES OR THE GENETIC POTENTIAL TO LOOK LIKE THE PROS YOU SEE IN MAGAZINES.*  Do you think pre-exhausting the muscle with cables like you suggested, slower reps, maybe more volume? *THATS ONE WAY!* Shorter intervals between sets? *YES BUT DONT GO TOO FAST OR THE MUSCLES WILL QUIT FIRING AND THE STRESS WILL RUN INTO THE TENDONS!*  Maybe not move up in weight till I hit 12-15 reps?* YES!* I've always tried to increase weight at 9-10 reps for my first set. I don't care about powerlifting (luckily!!) but I definitely want to get bigger. Getting old REALLY blows. *I KNOW...LOL* People have been telling me that I was too old to be doing what I'm doing for 20 years now. Looks like its finally happening. Maybe the GH will help...*SOME IF ITS PHARM GRADE*


*ABOVE

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello big ronnie i have some questions:
> 
> 1-i a big reader from mick hart and already tried his low dosages cycles and got good results...but now i wanna try at least 400mg/w testo-cypionate , 400mg/w deca , 100mg/d stanozolol , and want to add dbol to give the kick start. What would be a wise dosage? My aim is to bulk as much as i can for 8 or 10weeks*...750 mgs of test, 400 mgs of deca, 25 mgs of d-bol and no winstrol would be needed.
> *
> 2-i usually have acne and follyculitis during a cycle , what can i do to minimize this? Finasteride? Cyproterone acetate? Clen the skin with sulfur and salicilic acid? *anti-biotics from a dermatologist can help. Accutane also helps but i would not take it unless it was horrific! A tanning bed also helps some as does frequent showering.
> 
> *3- what is the reccomended time for me to start again a course after the pct ?* i would do a 20 week cycle then pct. Then it would depend on your goals and if you want children?*
> 
> 4- is there any problem to take clenbuterol during pct ? *no
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So here are my problems,
> I started keto about 4 weeks ago and my weight has been fluctuating between 123-125. I lost definition in my legs and they look bigger. but i suppose my upper body is looking a little more defined. I need to lose that last 10-15lbs. I am 19% body fat and would like to get down to 14%. I'm becoming discouraged at this point and don't know what to do! It would be awesome if you can help me out of what i should do. Here is a sample of my food log
> Food Name
> Amount
> Unit
> Cals
> Fat (g)
> Carbs (g)
> Prot (g)
> ...


*Are you taking any fat burners/muscle builders like clen or anavar ? What does your weight training and cardio look like? Do you plan on entering a figure or bikini contest? Provide me with details then I can tell you what you need to do!

*

----------


## zena1234

-I am taking clen . I can only tolerate about 40 mcg a day. 
-As for my weight training i lift 6 days a week and as of right now im doing 3X15 supersets. I am actually following the "Jamie Eason's Live 12 week trainer" program and i am on phase 3. Here is the link to the program -> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jami...on.html#phases 
-For my cardio i am walking fast on 15%-18% incline on the treadmill for 30 mins 3-4 times a week
- and yes i am planning on entering a bikini contest! 

Thanks sooo much Ronnie!

----------


## zena1234

correction* I am actually not yet planning on entering a bikini contest i would like to sometime in the beginning of next year

----------


## zena1234

Yes i am taking clen but i can only tolerate about 40 mcg a day
-As for my weight training i left 6 times a week. I am following the "Jamie Eason's live 12 week trainer" program at the moment. Which involves super-setting and hitting parts of my body twice a week. High reps, heavy weights
- For my cardio i am walking on fast pace, on incline of the treadmill for 30 mins 3-4 times a week
- and no I am actually not yet planning on entering a bikini contest i would like to sometime in the beginning of next year. I just would like my body to be quite similar to a bikini body.

By the way i am 5'2, weight is 123. and i have 19% body fat

Thank you so much Ronnie!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

QUOTE=ricky23;5771615]


> thanks for the advice ronnie. 
> do you think using 8 week reloads as per normal (gh year round 8-10ius pharm grade) slin/igf-1/t3 on a 4 week on 6 week off basis is a good plan going forward?* I would run it all for 8 weeks then stop slin, igf and t-3 during deloads. I would suggest decreasing GH to 2ius daily during deloads just to keep sides down.
> *this is something im looking into for next year, right now i think saving up for pharm grade gh and getting my tendon surgery out the way is best.
> ive seen aas literally transform my physique in the past year even after my pec tear but in order for me to progress i think i will have to go very high doses. it is something im not against doing as i dont suffer serious sides only blood pressure increase which is genetic in my family.
> do you think i should exhaust the very high dose approach first before resorting to the above?* If you have high blood pressure issues I would go with the new plan by adding slin, igf, t-3 and gh and forget the higher doses approach using more aramoatizing anabolics.
> *ive just finished a short burst cycle for 4 weeks after my illness (not sure if you remember) as i was lean enough to start with full abs after losing muscle and fat from being sick (used it a prime)
> which was a shot of sustanon everyday for 4 weeks , 2 shots of tren blend everyday for first 2 weeks and 1 shot npp ed for remaining 2 weeks
> i responded really well gaining 7kg in total and actually lost some fat aswell (think it was the high dose tren) not much water retention as i normally get bad back and shin pumps when this happens but not this time and no moon face!.*yes it was the tren and the fact you have been off for some time!
> *this is the max gear ive done.
> ...


above

----------


## Gi812Many

Hey Ronnie, my 4th week of my second Reload is about to end. Absolutely blown away with my results to date. Strength has gone through the roof! I am running Test E - 750mgs/wkly Tren E - 700mgs/wkly Masteron - 500mgs/wkly and Anavar - 80mgs/daily HGH 3 I.U.'s daily 5 on 2 off. The suggestion of adding 20mgs of Nolvadex to the AI has kept my gyno completely away this round. Any suggestions for the following cycle what it should look like? Not sure if I want to run the Masteron the next cycle, looking to put more size on. Although the weight im putting on is a lot of quality weight. The last cycle I ended up at 224 lbs., im right at 230 4 weeks in to date.

----------


## The Trooper

Hey Big Ronnie, thanks for the reply. 
I was worried about keeping the gear on the body all year round not because i want children right now, im only 27, i want children 10years later. My concern is about ball shrink and do not revert the inhibition of my axis pituitary-hipotalamus-gonads when stop the gear... Besides this can you send me a link that direct me to a thread about a good blast and cruise cycle as an example?

Can you tell me what you think about this: people usually says that you need to stay away the steroids from time to time between cycles because we get used to it, like a down regulation that happens with the steroid ´s receptors. Do you believe in it? Is it bullshit? We have to increase the dosages form time to time because of it???

Thank you, God bless you.

----------


## yaston2003

hey ron, quick question about increasing steroid dosage after a bridge/8 week cycle. I know you said that after 8 weeks of a given steroid, your receptors become saturated and you need to either increase the dosage of the steroid or switch over to a different one in order to continue to make gains. MY question is that lets say I started at 500mg of test enth. and after a few 8 week cycles, I built up/increase my dosage to 1.25g of test enth. (about 250mg increase ever 8 weeks). And after my last 8 week cycle, 1.25g of test, I decide to come off steroids for 4 months and do a pct (pct lasting 1 month). Now when I decide to go back and start a new cycle(after the 4 month lay off), does my test enth dosage have to start at 1.25g?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5770534]


> [b]you should not be lifting heavy after the age of 40 under any circumstances (especially pre-contest) if you you are prone to joint/tendon pain like you have been experiencing. You need to always pre-exhaust with cable curls for biceps before even thinking about doing a few sets of free weight work, if at all. Use slow reps and concentrate of getting a nice squeeze! Think bodybuilding not powerlifting!!! You are just going to keep hurting yourself because you apparently have thin tendons and they cannot keep up with your muscle growth.
> 
> Regarding gh- if diabetes runs in your family then 5 days on/2 days off would be a good idea if you plan to use long term. 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ron. Yea,I'm sure your right as usual. There are a few lifts where it seems I get to a certain weight and then get injured, slowly work my way back, then it happens again. BB/EZ bar curls 52.5/55 kg is the wall. Decline/flat bench 145 kg. Skull crushers were another one but I quit doing those so I can't remember the weight. Then again there are exercises like squats/Deads (anything back work related) where it seems like the skys the limit.
> 
> So how do you achieve progressive overload if you don't use more and more weight? Do you think pre-exhausting the muscle with cables like you suggested, slower reps, maybe more volume? Shorter intervals between sets? Maybe not move up in weight till I hit 12-15 reps? I've always tried to increase weight at 9-10 reps for my first set. I don't care about powerlifting (luckily!!) but I definitely want to get bigger. Getting old REALLY blows. People have been telling me that I was too old to be doing what I'm doing for 20 years now. Looks like its finally happening. Maybe the GH will help...


*I WANTED TO ADD ONE MORE THING HERE FOR YOU TO TRY AND THAT IS DOING LESS VOLUME. I HAVE RECENTLY HAD TO REDUCE ARM BICEP AND TRICEP VOLUME TO ONLY 6 SETS A PIECE DUE TO MY TENDONS. WHEN I DO MORE VOLUME WITH THE HEAVIER WEIGHT LOADS IT FLARES UP. THATS ANOHTER OPTION FOR YOU AND KEEP IN MIND YOU'LL NEED TO REDUCE CHEST, DELTS AND BACK WORK AS WELL TO KEEP FROM OVER STRESSING THOSE TENDONS. 
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im pretty sure ive got gyno, im pretty rattled what do i do?


*start nolvadex at 40mgs ed then switch over to something like .05 mgs of arimidex eod for maintenance once its gone.
*

----------


## Strongarm5791

Thanks for the advice Ronnie...Nice post!

----------


## rebel_soldier187

Ok, now I am a beginner. Can beginners start with a program like this? This sounds like a solid system, but with me being a beginner I don't want to harm myself. It sounds very beneficial for an experienced bro, but I want to try this only if you would recommend to a beginner.

----------


## ricky23

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5771624]


> For what it's worth I'm in the same position, same doses and same timing as you. (Same great results and same weight, BF% etc. SPOOKY!! The only difference is about 20 years, lol, I'm 47) Already running the gh though and loving it BTW. I'm taking my 6 week break at the end of the month. I've been blasting for about 15-16 months and the doses are getting pretty big. No bad sides yet, but sooner or later I guess we'll see them. I'm going to go with MENT/Dbol in Dec though. Been rolling with Tren for quite a while and am looking forward to getting some descent sleep, lol. I'm interested in Ron's thoughts on this, kind of killing two bird's with one stone...


exactly same here, will start gh soon as i have pec tendon surgery coming up. after that will start slin etc 
any thoughts on competing maybe over 40's class?

----------


## ricky23

Originally Posted by Ronnie Rowland 


thanks for the advice ronnie. 
do you think using 8 week reloads as per normal (gh year round 8-10ius pharm grade) slin/igf -1/t3 on a 4 week on 6 week off basis is a good plan going forward? *I would run it all for 8 weeks then stop slin, igf and t-3 during deloads. I would suggest decreasing GH to 2ius daily during deloads just to keep sides down.*
this is something im looking into for next year, right now i think saving up for pharm grade gh and getting my tendon surgery out the way is best.
ive seen aas literally transform my physique in the past year even after my pec tear but in order for me to progress i think i will have to go very high doses. it is something im not against doing as i dont suffer serious sides only blood pressure increase which is genetic in my family.
do you think i should exhaust the very high dose approach first before resorting to the above?* If you have high blood pressure issues I would go with the new plan by adding slin, igf , t-3 and gh and forget the higher doses approach using more aramoatizing anabolics.*
ive just finished a short burst cycle for 4 weeks after my illness (not sure if you remember) as i was lean enough to start with full abs after losing muscle and fat from being sick (used it a prime)
which was a shot of sustanon everyday for 4 weeks , 2 shots of tren blend everyday for first 2 weeks and 1 shot npp ed for remaining 2 weeks
i responded really well gaining 7kg in total and actually lost some fat aswell (think it was the high dose tren ) not much water retention as i normally get bad back and shin pumps when this happens but not this time and no moon face!.*yes it was the tren and the fact you have been off for some time!*
this is the max gear ive done.
i was thinking for my next reload (in 4-6weeks time after clearing out recetprs with deload and prime) i would go for 2g test 1g tren and 50-100mg anadrol for usual 8 week reload. *That's the max I would go, if your blood pressure can handle it. Keep a check on blood perssure daily and if it gets out of control decrease everything!* 
weight now is 245lbs around 10-12% 
let me know what you think ronnie, appreciate your advice.

*above*




thanks ronnie, will be doing this start of next year after pec surgery. what do you think of staying on a baseline of 25mcg t3 year round to make most of metabolism and protein synthesis? dont think muscle loss will be a problem because of test during deloads and gh year round but not sure how it would affect natty thyroid. was reading a study showing patients recovered natural thyroid in as little as 2 weeks after years of t3 use.

----------


## ThatAthlete82

> hey ronnie,
> 
> i just got done reading your entire thread and i must say(while it was very long) that it is one of the most comprehensive guides on lifting and dieting i have ever read. Everything is explained in great detail and backed up with evidence, i loved it! I've been doing a lot of things wrong throughout my lifting career and i want to start a blast cycle immediately. I would love some advice on my upcoming cycle ! I know you get a ton of messages a day but if you take the time to read this i would sincerely appreciate it. I bolded the questions.
> 
> my bio and stats:
> 6'1'', 200 lbs, about 10% bf(guess), male, 24 years old. I am a division one football player, have been playing football for the last 9 years. I have been lifting for the past 6 years. For you to get a general sense of my strength, my maxes are: Bench-295lbs, squat-355lbs, hang clean-275lbs. My season begins in march, so i want to get a solid blast cycle in before i report to training camp in february.
> 
> my workout plans for next cycle:
> i want to exercise 5 days a week, train each body part once a week except for chest, which i want to do twice a week. what would a good split for that? Is that feasible?* day 1) chest, day 2 back, day 3 shoulders, day 4 chest/arms, day 5 legs off 2 days then repeat. .* i plan to do reverse pyramid for my first chest day(6 work sets) and straight sets for my second chest day(6 work sets). would i not be able to do secondary chest exercises because my work sets would get too high? *what 3 or 4 exercises for chest do you plan to use??* other days the key exercises would be 6 work sets, and 3 work sets for two secondary exercises(total: 12 work sets for the week, each body part). *You should try 8-9 sets for arms and only 5-6 sets for body parts like traps, calves and hams.*The aforementioned would be for my 8 week "reload" cycle. do i have the spacing of the "reload" and "deload" *correct: 8 weeks of "reload" then 2 weeks of "deload" or is it 4 weeks "reload" then 1 week of "deload" and repeat?8 and 2 then repeat is correct.
> ...


What would you suggest my secondary chest exercises be? I was thinking flat bench DB flys and incline press.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> -I am taking clen . I can only tolerate about 40 mcg a day. 
> -As for my weight training i lift 6 days a week and as of right now im doing 3X15 supersets. I am actually following the "Jamie Eason's Live 12 week trainer" program and i am on phase 3. Here is the link to the program -> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jami...on.html#phases 
> -For my cardio i am walking fast on 15%-18% incline on the treadmill for 30 mins 3-4 times a week
> - and yes i am planning on entering a bikini contest! 
> 
> Thanks sooo much Ronnie!


My recommendations for you are as follows:

1) Train with weights only 3-4 days per week and stop the super sets! Jamie Eason looks the way she does due to her genetics not her weight training program per se. You need to stick with straight sets and just move faster between sets. 60 second rest between sets is about right and keep reps at 12-15 per set. Lift intense to help build muscle and burn fat. I would suggest doing around 6 sets per major body part once per week. For example quads- 3 sets of squats on smith machine and 3 sets of super lunges on smith machine. 4 sets of leg curls could suffice for hams. 

2) Increase cardio to 1 hour a day 6 times per week.No cardio on leg day! 

3) Stop clen until 8 weeks out from show because you will become immune. You will also want to add 50 mgs of t-3 to the 40 mcgs of clen 8 weeks out from show for further fat loss. 

4) Consider taking 5 mgs of anavar daily to increase lean muscle and overall body composition. 

5) A good training split for you would be:

Monday-chest/biceps/abs
Wednesday-back/triceps
Friday-Shoulders/Legs

----------


## zena1234

> My recommendations for you are as follows:
> 
> 1) Train with weights only 3 days per week and stop the super sets! Jamie Eason looks the way she does due to her genetics not her weight training program per se. You need to stick with straight sets and just move faster between sets. 60 second rest between sets is about right and keep reps at 12-15 per set. Lift intense to help build muscle and burn fat. I would suggest doing around 6 sets per major body part once per week. For example quads- 3 sets of squats on smith machine and 3 sets of super lunges on smith machine. 4 sets of leg curls could suffice for hams. 
> 
> 2) Increase cardio to 1 hour a day 6 times per week.No cardio on leg day! 
> 
> 3) Stop clen until 8 weeks out from show because you will become immune. You will also want to add 50 mgs of t-3 to the 40 mcgs of clen 8 weeks out from show for further fat loss. 
> 
> 4) Consider taking 5 mgs of anavar daily to increase lean muscle and overall body composition. 
> ...



Thanks for the advice Ronnie! How about for nutrition? What do you recommend for me?
and for Cardio, where should my heartbeat be around?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Me and the people I work with and train!

----------


## lefrancis

Ron,

Nice guns!! Does real legit GEAR really exist?

----------


## Yellow

Hi ron, I think you missed my post in page 87
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...87#post5775187




> Hi Ron.. What's up?
> I have finished 40 weeks slingshot cycle (4 times reloads+deloads). I finished 4 weeks of PCT last week. Now I am gonna take another 6-8 weeks OFF before jumping back ON.
> 
> In my country, enanthate is more expensive than sustanon 250. I can get 2 ampoules of test enanthate at the same price as 3 ampoules of sustanon 250.
> Which one gives better result? 
> 500mg of Test Enanthate (Testoviron Depot) per week or 750mg of Sustanon 250 per week? 
> What do you think I should go with?
> 
> I always use test as a base of every cycles I have run.
> ...

----------


## lynxeffect1

afvsv

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie,

About 2 weeks left in my cut before i cruise on 250 for about 6 weeks or more. 

I want to give blood and get blood tested before next cycle.

Ive been following your/DaveP Keto diet for the last few weeks and love it. Im under 30 carbs a day and have a massive cheat on Sunday. I eat so much i feel like death but I keep waking up the next morning weighing less or no more then a 1lb gain. I think that is the t3? I did DaveP keto before all natty and used to gain 5lbs or so after a cheat. 

Anyways, after my cut is over in 2 weeks I will continue the Keto style diet to maintain over the next 6 weeks before i Bulk.

I have realized my body does so much better on low carbs. I also get fat bulking even on 150+ carbs a day.

For this next bulk what do you think about only taking in about 30 grams of carbs pre and post workout and the rest of the meals are Protein fat and green veggies. 

Could I also do my refeed day on Sunday where I load up on clean carbs, then in the evening have a cheat meal "pizza burger etc" Or will i accumulate to much fat from taking in carbs during the week. 

I want to grow yet i dont want to get fat like I always do on a bulk. 

I train M-F and take off Sat and Sun. Sat would be a no carb day and Sunday would be a refeed/cheat last meal if you think i can get away with this.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I'll try and get all these questions answered this weekend. Been slammed!

Thank you,
Ronnie

----------


## Crazyltn187

Hey Ronnie, I just read your article and i must say thanks for dedicating your time to helping others. Im 25, been training on and off since i was about 18 and decided to finally hit the gear to try get a bit bigger and lean up a bit for summer. I have started with test enanthate 250 (2x 0.75ml) + deca 200 (2x 0.5) per week. Im approximately 79kgs, probably around 15-20% body fat. 

So Mondays = 0.75mil of test e and 0.5mil of deca and again on Thursdays

ps. i also started on prop for the first 3 weeks to kickstart the cycle every second day but just finished that now.

First I was wondering if this amount is alright or if i should just be doing 1 mil of enanthate twice a week? I started on .75 so then i could later increase the ammount to 1mil enanthate twice a week after my first blast..

So far this is my third week on it and im starting to feel the strength already (woot woot)... I was planing n cycling for 8 weeks on, 2 weeks off (reload/deload) and then back on for another 4 weeks? I didnt want to be on it for longer than 12 weeks so instead of going for another 8 weeks on it i was planning on stopping after the the 4. So basically... 8 weeks reload, 2 week deload (no injections ), followed by a further 4 weeks on. I wanted to know if this is okay or should i just continue for another 8 weeks?

I also wanted to cut up a bit towards the end of my cycle and was thinking of hitting tren for the last few 4-8 weeks of my cycle (depending how long my cycle is). I wanted to know if this is a good idea? and if so how much would you recommend considering that ill probably be on 1mil of test E and 0.5 mil deca twice a week...

Lastly... ive always had a gyno problem (or at least i think so), more evident on one side than the other and didnt want to make it worse so i was thiking of using letro/Arimadex/novaldex throughout my cycle ... I can get my hands on Letro (2.5mg x 30) or Arimadex (1mg x 30). However they both cost over $200 (pharmaceutical tablets) which is a bit expensive...

Considering my gyno problem i was wondering what you all would recommend to be the best? I have read a lot of articles about it, and most recommend letro as it can reverse it sometimes. However i can also get liquid Arimidex (1mg/ml 30mls) for less than of what the other one costs (from the same place) so i was leaning towards this...

However im trying to figure out if its worth forking out over 200 for the letro or should i just get the liquid arimadex, and if so whats the difference? ie. between liquid and tablets?

Thanks in advance for the help, much appreciated!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, as regards a deca /winstrol cycle for mma, why is it considered such a gud mix, cut hard look with strength from winstrol and strength and increased cardio ablility with deca have i this right ? *yes* what the detections times with deca 18 months ? *around 12 months or longer* theres a shorter ester version of deca available so it makes sense to use this, thus reducing the detection time of deca in your system to be about 3 months im told ? *i'm not 100% sure but my my guess is that the short acting deca still stays in system for quite a while.*  also without test will you loose ur sex drive or will the winstrol keep you good? *winstrol will generally decerase sex drive. You need some test*. Clast, wots the best/highest doses you recommend for both compounds with this cycle?* deca 400 mgs per week, winstrol 50 mgs daily and test 500 mgs weekly* thanks for the help ron


ab ove

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...pre-exhaustion.. good or not???*PRE-EXHAUSTION TRAINING TECHNIQUES ARE NOT GOOD! Here's why-Lets pretend we are going to pre-exhaust with flyes before declines presses for chest. When you fatigue the chest with an isolation exercise such as flat flyes then move to a compound exercise such as decline presses, you will actually stimulate less muscle fibers of the chest. Why? Because once the pectoral fibers become fatigued the triceps come into play quicker during each sets of declines . So basically what you have done is created just the opposite effect of what you set out to do. The same principle applies to rest-pause training. After the first rest -paused set the triceps would come into play quicker during each following set-hence stimulating the fibers of the chest less and less even when only a compound exercise is being used. Pre-exhaustion, rest-pause, super sets, etc work to some degree but no where near the degree of straight sets. A lot of muscle magazines have been sold and will continue being sold by promoting such training methods to those who do not know any better.*


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

what about epo added onto this cycle of test/deca /win ? jus how good/strong is epo compared to the steroids mentioned? im also having trouble finding the pricing for epo and the only recommended dosages i can find is from this site saying 1000iu a day for 14 days ? thanks again ron !

----------


## Loges

> So Below is the my game plan. But I can only get HCG in 10,000IU bottles and once you reconstitute with BS water, it only last 20-30 days. So My problem is I'd have to get like 5-6 bottles and waste alot of it. Anyone have any tips for making it last longer, or dividing it up when its a powder accurately? Or can I run it another way?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I decided to wait until soon to start this, so hopefully I can look nice for summer Here is my plan. Ronnie, please critique.
> I'm 5'9" 1/2 and 188 lbs with 12%-14% BF. I can drop down to 180lbs pretty easily though and probably will do so before beginning this.
> 
> 
> My only questions are:
> ...




you didnt answer how his cycle for reload/deload and pct along with carb/protein/fat intake looked. whether it was good or not. could you please do so as im looking at doing a similar cycle.

----------


## Loges

im looking at giving this a try but am curious as to whether my current macros are sufficient enough for such. im currently in my 5th week of test e @ 500mg a week, ran dbol for first 4 weeks as a kicker, and looking at running dbol as a bridge in the deload. my macros are: 370p/370c/80f give or take 5 grams of each. i eat very clean apart from the one reload meal a week. what im also wondering is should i run the 500mg for the next 3 weeks, then go to 250mg on the deload along with the dbol for 2 weeks, then back on to 500mg for another 8 weeks without dbol or what? then after 12 weeks in all has been completed, run 4 weeks of pct using nolva 40mg weeks 1&2, 30mg week 3 20mg week 4 (whilst still in my reload). not too sure if that makes sense or not....let me know if you want me to clear anyrthing up if its too confusing.

oh im currently in a bulk.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi Ron im looking at starting a 1st cycle in january, im doing 20 weeks on test with the slingshot system, two 8 week cycles with two 2 week deloads going from 500 to 250 mgs on test then on to full pct at week 21 , my question is about pct, i can obtain nolvadex and hcg but cant get clomid, would you recommend using nolva/ hcg with no clomid for full 4 week pct here? *Clomid is not a neccesity. I would run the hcg and nolva for 21 days*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the advice Ronnie! How about for nutrition? What do you recommend for me?
> and for Cardio, where should my heartbeat be around?


*Keto should not be used for longer than 8 weeks IMO unless someone is extremely obese and you are not. I would carb cycle by keeping carbs at 100 per day 5 days per week and on wednesday have 150 and on saturday as many carbs as you desire to prevent staleness.

With cardio don't get too meticulous with heart rate but the more intense it is the more calories you will burn. I would try for around 145. If you go too intense you will burn muscle and wont be able to hang in there for the duration of each session. You should be sweating a lot and breathing pretty hard but not HIT cardio. 


A recent report showed that taking carbs down to 100 per day burned away almost as much body fat as being in a state of ketosis (no carb diet). Carb cycling is the superior way to "lose body fat" during the beginning of a diet phase. You can do ketosis right before a show! Keeping carbs/calories in check 5 days per week is the best way for everyone! The body responds in a positive manner when 2 non-consecutive carb/calories up days are included each week. It does so by driving up anabolic hormones and increasing thyroid hormone output-hence speeding up the metabolism and increasing lean muscle mass. When carbs and calories are constantly kept low, your body adapts and the metabolism slows down. A great approach is to use a 3 low-1 high-2 low-1 high carb/calorie rotation).

Monday-low carbs
Tuesday-low carbs
Wednesday-moderate in carbs (carbs should be clean on this day-lower protein intake in order to stay at a maintenance calorie level), Decrease protein intake to make up for extra calories coming from carbs!
Thursday-low,
Friday-low,
Saturday-high in carbs, calories and fats (cheat day eat some junk carbs and fats), Decrease protein on cheat day as well.
Sunday-low.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron.. What's up?
> I have finished 40 weeks slingshot cycle (4 times reloads+deloads). I finished 4 weeks of PCT last week. Now I am gonna take another 6-8 weeks OFF before jumping back ON.
> 
> In my country, enanthate is more expensive than sustanon 250. I can get 2 ampoules of test enanthate at the same price as 3 ampoules of sustanon 250.
> Which one gives better result? *Opinions vary. I believe that mixing the enanthate and sustanon is the way to go. Adding in some cypionate is also a great idea. This way you are taking all the test-esters which provides the best synergetic effect possible*.
> 500mg of Test Enanthate (Testoviron Depot) per week or 750mg of Sustanon 250 per week? *Why not 250 mgs of enan and 500 sust?*What do you think I should go with?
> 
> I always use test as a base of every cycles I have run.
> Other compound I usually use is deca as second injectable compound and another oral like dbol . 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, my 4th week of my second Reload is about to end. Absolutely blown away with my results to date. Strength has gone through the roof! I am running Test E - 750mgs/wkly Tren E - 700mgs/wkly Masteron - 500mgs/wkly and Anavar - 80mgs/daily HGH 3 I.U.'s daily 5 on 2 off. The suggestion of adding 20mgs of Nolvadex to the AI has kept my gyno completely away this round. Any suggestions for the following cycle what it should look like? *If you could keep it the same (minus the masteron) and increase GH to 8 ius daily that would be idea.N*ot sure if I want to run the Masteron the next cycle, looking to put more size on. Although the weight im putting on is a lot of quality weight. The last cycle I ended up at 224 lbs., im right at 230 4 weeks in to date.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lefrancis;5784898]Ron,

Nice guns!! Does real legit GEAR really exist?[/QUOTE*]Of course it does..Some of the UG lab gear is stronger than pharm grade but that's not always a good thing*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lefrancis;5784898]Ron,

Nice guns!! Does real legit GEAR really exist?[/QUOTE*]Of course it does..Some of the UG lab gear is stronger than pharm grade but that's not always a good thing*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what about epo added onto this cycle of test/deca/win ? jus how good/strong is epo compared to the steroids mentioned? im also having trouble finding the pricing for epo and the only recommended dosages i can find is from this site saying 1000iu a day for 14 days ? thanks again ron !


*Why are you running epo? That drug can be very dangerous!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5785910]Ronnie,

About 2 weeks left in my cut before i cruise on 250 for about 6 weeks or more. 

I want to give blood and get blood tested before next cycle.

Ive been following your/DaveP Keto diet for the last few weeks and love it. Im under 30 carbs a day and have a massive cheat on Sunday. I eat so much i feel like death but I keep waking up the next morning weighing less or no more then a 1lb gain. I think that is the t3? I did DaveP keto before all natty and used to gain 5lbs or so after a cheat. 

Anyways, after my cut is over in 2 weeks I will continue the Keto style diet to maintain over the next 6 weeks before i Bulk.

I have realized my body does so much better on low carbs. I also get fat bulking even on 150+ carbs a day.

For this next bulk what do you think about only taking in about 30 grams of carbs pre and post workout and the rest of the meals are Protein fat and green veggies. *I would not go lower than 125 carbs per day.* 

Could I also do my refeed day on Sunday where I load up on clean carbs, then in the evening have a cheat meal "pizza burger etc" Or will i accumulate to much fat from taking in carbs during the week. *go with the cheat meal and clean carb up on sat.*
I want to grow yet i dont want to get fat like I always do on a bulk. *Carbs are not the only culprit, overall calories also matter. It could be that you do not have it in your genetics to weight a lot without getting fat. It's best you don't bulk but just eat normal and make slower/leaner gains* 
I train M-F and take off Sat and Sun. Sat would be a no carb day and Sunday would be a refeed/cheat last meal if you think i can get away with this. *I would not do a no carb day on sat before a sun carn load as your blood sugar will be all over the place. You will do better not bulking at all from what I am hearing.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## lynxeffect1

> *Why are you running epo? That drug can be very dangerous!*


im not running it at all ron, a friend who does mma came across articles about it being used in cylcing and that it wud be great for mma, i cudnt find much info about if for him myself apart from the profile on this site, it never said anything about it being very dangerous ,just to watch your blood pressure and stay hydrated, thats why i was asking you ron, from your reaction i can see to tel my mate stay well clear of it! thanks again ron

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, I just read your article and i must say thanks for dedicating your time to helping others. Im 25, been training on and off since i was about 18 and decided to finally hit the gear to try get a bit bigger and lean up a bit for summer. I have started with test enanthate 250 (2x 0.75ml) + deca 200 (2x 0.5) per week. Im approximately 79kgs, probably around 15-20% body fat. 
> 
> So Mondays = 0.75mil of test e and 0.5mil of deca and again on Thursdays
> 
> ps. i also started on prop for the first 3 weeks to kickstart the cycle every second day but just finished that now.
> 
> First I was wondering if this amount is alright or if i should just be doing 1 mil of enanthate twice a week? I started on .75 so then i could later increase the ammount to 1mil enanthate twice a week after my first blast..*I would never use deca during a first cycle unless you had severe tendonitus. It woul dbe best to run 500 mgs of test-e alone each week. Prop is not needed!*
> So far this is my third week on it and im starting to feel the strength already (woot woot)... I was planing n cycling for 8 weeks on, 2 weeks off (reload/deload) and then back on for another 4 weeks? I didnt want to be on it for longer than 12 weeks so instead of going for another 8 weeks on it i was planning on stopping after the the 4. So basically... 8 weeks reload, 2 week deload (no injections ), followed by a further 4 weeks on. I wanted to know if this is okay or should i just continue for another 8 weeks? *continue with 8 weeks not 4!* 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im not running it at all ron, a friend who does mma came across articles about it being used in cylcing and that it wud be great for mma, i cudnt find much info about if for him myself apart from the profile on this site, it never said anything about it being very dangerous ,just to watch your blood pressure and stay hydrated, thats why i was asking you ron, from your reaction i can see to tel my mate stay well clear of it! *yes stay clear of epo as its not worth the risk.*thanks again ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> im looking at giving this a try but am curious as to whether my current macros are sufficient enough for such. im currently in my 5th week of test e @ 500mg a week, ran dbol for first 4 weeks as a kicker, and looking at running dbol as a bridge in the deload*.run 250 mgs of test alone each week as your bridge instead of d-bol to give liver a break.* my macros are: 370p/370c/80f give or take 5 grams of each. *please dont take this wrong but you are over analyzing this whole thing when you are worried about 5 grams here and there. It won't make one bit of difference! No one but yourself will be able to tell which macronutrients work best for you. Your gonna have to experiment and find out if you are carb sensitive. If you are then reduce some of your carbs and replace them with fats until you hit a sweet spot for your body type.* i eat very clean apart from the one reload meal a week. what im also wondering is should i run the 500mg for the next 3 weeks, then go to 250mg on the deload along with the dbol for 2 weeks, then back on to 500mg for another 8 weeks without dbol or what? *I would run 500 mgs of test for entire 8 weeks along with 25 mgs of d-bol. Then do only 250 mgs of test for 2 week deload. Repeat another 8 weeks this time using 1000 mgs of test and 25 mgs of d-bol daily. Then pct after 2 week deload of 250 mgs of test per week.*  then after 12 weeks in all has been completed, run 4 weeks of pct using nolva 40mg weeks 1&2, 30mg week 3 20mg week 4 (whilst still in my reload). not too sure if that makes sense or not....let me know if you want me to clear anyrthing up if its too confusing.
> 
> oh im currently in a bulk.


above

----------


## jrsyynk

Im taking Test enan 2cc a week with omedren 2cc a week mixed with 20mg of Anavar a day for the next 8 weeks, is this a good cycle or would you suggest any change.
P.S. Great post.

----------


## Loges

Cheers for the reply bro. Will give that a shot. Let you know how I go. Stoked to give it a shot for my next cycle as I don't have any dbol ATM.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Ronnie, I have a question for you. I am nearing the end of a test suspension and tren a cycle. (150mgs test ed and 100mgs tren ed) with both of these being short esters and clearing quickly would I need to deload? If so how would I run the suspension for those 2 weeks? If not can I go straight into test e and deca ? Your help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im taking Test enan 2cc a week with omedren 2cc a week mixed with 20mg of Anavar a day for the next 8 weeks, is this a good cycle or would you suggest any change. *This is a good cycle if those are the 3 products you are going to use..*
> P.S. Great post.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, I have a question for you. I am nearing the end of a test suspension and tren a cycle. (150mgs test ed and 100mgs tren ed) with both of these being short esters and clearing quickly would I need to deload? If so how would I run the suspension for those 2 weeks? *drop suspension/tren and run 1 cc of test-e only for two weeks as your deload. Next start higher dosages of test-e and add in deca for 8 week reload.* If not can I go straight into test e and deca? Your help is greatly appreciated.


above

----------


## 3863

Volume is not the only variable when trying to induce hypertrophy.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Originally Posted by Capebuffalo 
Ronnie, I have a question for you. I am nearing the end of a test suspension and tren a cycle . (150mgs test ed and 100mgs tren ed) with both of these being short esters and clearing quickly would I need to deload? If so how would I run the suspension for those 2 weeks? drop suspension/tren and run 1 cc of test-e only for two weeks as your deload. Next start higher dosages of test-e and add in deca for 8 week reload. If not can I go straight into test e and deca? Your help is greatly appreciated.
above

Thank you for replying so quickly. It's funny how one question breeds more questions. If I may ask a few more for clarification. My concern is that the suspension will be passed through in 2-3 days. It will take the test e 10-14 days to become active. Will this cause a shut down of my system? If I had been running a longer ester there would a countable amount in my blood level over the deload period. Maybe this isn't the case but need your thoughts on it. If that is the case would running 2500 ius of hcg e3d help? One more question please. Since I have been running 900mgs a week of test suspension , where would my starting point be for th first 4 weeks of test e? 1g ? Then 1.5g the next 4 weeks. Expecially since I will only be getting 72mgs per 100 mgs of the test e as compared to 100mgs per 100mg for suspension. Maybe I am over thinking this. If you can spare a little more time for me it will be greatly appreciated. I have been making some nice gains and would like to see if your method can get me a little closer to where I would like to be. Everyones feed back on your advise and help has been great. Thanks again.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Volume is not the only variable when trying to induce hypertrophy.*Correct, training intensity, rest time between sets, strength gains, time under tension, proper exercise cadence and periodization are also important.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Originally Posted by Capebuffalo 
> Ronnie, I have a question for you. I am nearing the end of a test suspension and tren a cycle . (150mgs test ed and 100mgs tren ed) with both of these being short esters and clearing quickly would I need to deload? If so how would I run the suspension for those 2 weeks? drop suspension/tren and run 1 cc of test-e only for two weeks as your deload. Next start higher dosages of test-e and add in deca for 8 week reload. If not can I go straight into test e and deca? Your help is greatly appreciated.
> above
> 
> Thank you for replying so quickly. It's funny how one question breeds more questions. If I may ask a few more for clarification. My concern is that the suspension will be passed through in 2-3 days. It will take the test e 10-14 days to become active.* The test becomes active hours after injection not 2 weeks later*. Will this cause a shut down of my system? *not entirely but some* If I had been running a longer ester there would a countable amount in my blood level over the deload period. Maybe this isn't the case but need your thoughts on it. If that is the case would running 2500 ius of hcg e3d help?* Some do opt to use hcg during deloads to improve sexual function.* One more question please. Since I have been running 900mgs a week of test suspension , where would my starting point be for th first 4 weeks of test e? 1g ? *1.5 grams for entire 8 week reload* Then 1.5g the next 4 weeks. Expecially since I will only be getting 72mgs per 100 mgs of the test e as compared to 100mgs per 100mg for suspension. Maybe I am over thinking this. If you can spare a little more time for me it will be greatly appreciated. I have been making some nice gains and would like to see if your method can get me a little closer to where I would like to be. Everyones feed back on your advise and help has been great. Thanks again.


above

----------


## Capebuffalo

Ronnie you are a scholar and a gentleman. Thank you for yor help. I will let you know how it goes.

----------


## djdizzy

Ron,

I am into my second reload on a 20 week blast. I was considering running a second blast back to back but was wondering if it's OK to stop after a 3rd reload instead of running a full 4. Also my doses so far

1st reload 500 test/400 deca 
1st deload 250 test
2nd reload 750 test/400 deca
2nd deload 250 test

for the 3rd reload I was thinking of keeping the test at 750 and bringing up the deca to 600. Would that be OK or is it just better to bring the test up again to say 1g test/ 400 deca? I also got some 50mg winny tabs that i was considering running the last 6 weeks of the blast. Would I need to finish those before the 3rd deload or can I run it right up to before I start PCT?

Thanks!

----------


## matty_m

I can attest to this, i ran sus for 10 weeks. As soon as I came into my 9th week i felt terrible. This was a great read, i'll give this training method a go in a few weeks time  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## CodyLee1337

Posting in here what I posted in my own thread since it seems I can get lots of views but no replies. Would love some help Ronnie <3

Hey all I'm just getting all my cycle info together going to start a cycle of M1Test I just recently obtained. 

So far I'm I'm trying to follow NSA's outline and basic cycle guide he posted.

Week 1-4 : Will be doing 5g creatine daily, saw it in PCT but I don't see why not put it here as well. 
Week 1-4 : M1Test 15mg ED (Might bump up to 30mg we shall see, have 60 pills at 15mg/pill)
Week 1-4 : Hawthorn Berry Extract 1500mg ED
Week 1-4 : Can't find the 4-ad anywhere having crappy luck, looking for a replacement for it so need suggestions - Found a 4-AD RD product by advanced muscle science, would love any reviews on it or knowledge if anyone has used. Thanks again
Week 1-5 : Tribulus Terrestris, Maca Root, DAA 2,250mg ED (To counter act lethargy/beneficial herb)

Considering throwing in 1000mg Milk Thistle (Was curious if could do the milk thistle/estro blocker I have listed in PCT or if I need just Milk Thistle alone) to assist in liver protection figure better safe then sorry. Opinions would be loved, I don't drink and haven't drank more then few times in my life. 

PCT 

Week 5-8 Looking to pick up Nolvadex 40mg ED then down to 20mg ED after two weeks. Currently have a 2 in 1 PCT that contains 100mg Alpha Lipoic Acid, 300mg N-Acetyl Cysteine, 500mg Milk Thistle, 250mg Dandelion Root, 200mg SAM-e, 250mg Stinging Nettle. Curious as to the comparison of this with Nolvadex 

Week 5-8 Milk Thistle 1000mg ED (Need to know if supplement listed above will be ok to take even with all the extras or if should just buy Milk thistle by itself)

Week 5-8 Clomid Therapy, I've found where to get some Clomi but I've heard this might not be necessary but once again I'd prefer to take all the proper precautions. Just would like your guy's opinions. 

Would love any suggestions/ideas of what I can do to make this cycle more efficient or if possible for any good sites that can provide good PCTs (That are legal, not requesting illegal products so please no ban haha) Thanks again for the read I'll respond and check this thread promptly.

----------


## DrHealth

Ronnie you're very knowledgeable. I must give you major credit! My question happens to deal with Real Primobolan , Anavar , T-bol, Test E or Prop. 30 years old. 5/11 223. ex Pro athlete. My protocols were much different back then. In Your Opinion, Can Primobolan be helpful for men or strictly for women. Also what are the pro's and con's of Primobolan with your slingshot concept? I will await your answer. Thank you sir.

----------


## Gi812Many

> Hey Ronnie, my 4th week of my second Reload is about to end. Absolutely blown away with my results to date. Strength has gone through the roof! I am running Test E - 750mgs/wkly Tren E - 700mgs/wkly Masteron - 500mgs/wkly and Anavar - 80mgs/daily HGH 3 I.U.'s daily 5 on 2 off. The suggestion of adding 20mgs of Nolvadex to the AI has kept my gyno completely away this round. Any suggestions for the following cycle what it should look like? *If you could keep it the same (minus the masteron) and increase GH to 8 ius daily that would be idea*.Not sure if I want to run the Masteron the next cycle, looking to put more size on. Although the weight im putting on is a lot of quality weight. The last cycle I ended up at 224 lbs., im right at 230 4 weeks in to date.


So do not increase my dosages of Test E, Tren E or Anavar? I have enough Anavar to run up to 100mgs but, have always felt that my dosages 80mgs were not much different than 100mgs? As for increasing the dosage of GH to 8 i.u.'s started today.

----------


## GMAC10

Ronnie..great post! One question, what is your take on IM versus Sub Q for Test C and other AS... Is it BS or potential??

----------


## jake777

Wow! Thanks for such an in depth look on this. I'm not even done reading it all yet but it's definitely worth the time.

----------


## samspalace

edited and warned. please take the time to read over our rules
thanx

PT

----------


## DrHealth

Samspalace. No one is going to help you with a source. Sorry. We don't condone the use of illegal substances on this site. If you're of age, you may want to visit a HRT wherever you live.

----------


## The Titan99

This board and particularly this thread isn't it though.

----------


## 71cars

Im 48 and just started working out in the last 1 1/2 years with my 19 year old son. I lost 25 lbs of fat and added muscle. I was 207lbs now 182lbs. I work out 6 days a week. Ive taken supplements such as protein powder, creatine, arganine, nitric stack, tribulus, dhea, glutamine, bcaas, flax oil fish oil multi vitamins. I just bought a stack of Primo 33. Androxybl, mesobolinand tridenosen from primal muscle. I just ordered milk thistle and chondrotin for mild joint pain. What do you know of Primal Muscle and what should you think I should be doing with training and supplemrents att my age






Richard

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, what dou think is better with gh...t3 or t4?
just my had my pec tendon surgery and running 8ius eod. read an anthony roberts article about how t4 amplifies gh anabolism.

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/article...th-hormone.htm

i ususally have 450g protein but reducing it to 300g as im in a sling for 8 weeks. is that ok for recovery?
also dropped carbs to 100g and fats to 70g as im literally just sitting on my ass not burning any cals lol cant even do cardio 
thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> I am into my second reload on a 20 week blast. I was considering running a second blast back to back but was wondering if it's OK to stop after a 3rd reload instead of running a full 4. *Yes its okay to stop after 3rd reload*. Also my doses so far
> 
> 1st reload 500 test/400 deca 
> 1st deload 250 test
> 2nd reload 750 test/400 deca
> 2nd deload 250 test
> 
> ...


above

----------


## yaston2003

hey ron, you missed my question on top of page 88, here it is again. thank you in advice

hey ron, quick question about increasing steroid dosage after a bridge/8 week cycle . I know you said that after 8 weeks of a given steroid , your receptors become saturated and you need to either increase the dosage of the steroid or switch over to a different one in order to continue to make gains. MY question is that lets say I started at 500mg of test enth. and after a few 8 week cycles , I built up/increase my dosage to 1.25g of test enth. (about 250mg increase ever 8 weeks). And after my last 8 week cycle , 1.25g of test , I decide to come off steroids for 4 months and do a pct (pct lasting 1 month). Now when I decide to go back and start a new cycle (after the 4 month lay off), does my test enth dosage have to start at 1.25g?

----------


## DrHealth

Hey Ron. I never used any oral liver protection products at all. Actually I never use any oral products besides t-bol/anavar . IV therapies to me IMO are the best way to get vitamins and minerals in the body besides FOOD. I've used t-bol/anavar for 6 months without any liver damage due to IV Glutathione. For Cardiovascular supplements, it's IV EDTA Chelation. IM resveratrol IM curcumin and thymosin beta 4. I believe in healthy intelligent bodybuilding. Since I don't compete professionally any longer, It is all about life long health. I have great genetics but I don't want to compete so my goals are much more different. The reason why I asked you about primobolan is because I'm not looking to gain muscle quick rather over time. My next cycle consist of this. 20 week sling shot. 600mg Primo, 600mg Test E. 400mg Tren E 60mg of t-bol for the first 8 weeks. 2 week 300mg test E and 200mg primo. The last 8 weeks 1000mg primobolan 800mg test E 600mg Masteron E & 80mg Anavar. Then PCT. Now one thing I didn't mention. IGF r-3 keeps my balls in tact through out the cycle. I used it every 3rd day. All of my guys use it and never have issues with shutdown. I am not saying it takes the place of HCG but it does help tremendously. Last but not least I take 50Mg of Proviron every night before bed & sermorelin instead of hgh. Just in case you didn't see my other post on stats. 5'11 223 30 years old. What are you thoughts. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Posting in here what I posted in my own thread since it seems I can get lots of views but no replies. Would love some help Ronnie <3
> 
> Hey all I'm just getting all my cycle info together going to start a cycle of M1Test I just recently obtained. 
> 
> So far I'm I'm trying to follow NSA's outline and basic cycle guide he posted.
> 
> Week 1-4 : Will be doing 5g creatine daily, saw it in PCT but I don't see why not put it here as well. 
> Week 1-4 : M1Test 15mg ED (Might bump up to 30mg we shall see, have 60 pills at 15mg/pill)
> Week 1-4 : Hawthorn Berry Extract 1500mg ED
> ...


*This cycle is too short to do anything postive. I prefer 20 week cycles minimum. 4 weeks is not a good plan IMO and I am not a fan of MIT due to it's harsh side effects*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie you're very knowledgeable. I must give you major credit! My question happens to deal with Real Primobolan , Anavar , T-bol, Test E or Prop. 30 years old. 5/11 223. ex Pro athlete. My protocols were much different back then. In Your Opinion, Can Primobolan be helpful for men or strictly for women. *It can be a little helpful for men when a high enough of dosage is used but it's over rated IMO.* Also what are the pro's and con's of Primobolan with your slingshot concept? *The cons are its pricey, it's weak other and it could lower your sex drive. The pros are few androgenic side effects. If you re running anavar you should not need primobolan. Test is best!* I will await your answer. Thank you sir.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So do not increase my dosages of Test E, Tren E or Anavar ? I have enough Anavar to run up to 100mgs but, have always felt that my dosages 80mgs were not much different than 100mgs? As for increasing the dosage of GH to 8 i.u.'s started today.* If you increase GH you can keep anabolics the same for now because adding GH causes a synergistic muscle building effect by increasing IGF-1 levels. This will give you more bang for your buck with less side effects. I agree that the difference between 80 and 100 mgs of var are not noticeable. I think you'll find that 40-60 mgs of anavar is more than adequate.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..great post! One question, what is your take on im versus sub q for test c and other as... Is it bs or potential??* the only way to inject anabolics is im and never sub q!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im 48 and just started working out in the last 1 1/2 years with my 19 year old son. I lost 25 lbs of fat and added muscle. I was 207lbs now 182lbs. I work out 6 days a week. Ive taken supplements such as protein powder, creatine, arganine, nitric stack, tribulus, dhea, glutamine, bcaas, flax oil fish oil multi vitamins. I just bought a stack of Primo 33. Androxybl, mesobolinand tridenosen from primal muscle. I just ordered milk thistle and chondrotin for mild joint pain. What do you know of Primal Muscle and what should you think I should be doing with training and supplements at my age *Not familar with primal muscles products but age 48 I would recommend HRT from your local endocrinologist if he will give it to you. Testosterone is your best freind once you get past 40 years of age. Honeslty, it's the best supplement. Herbs like tribulus and macca won't help build muscle to any noticeable degree but they can help improve libido, especially when added with testosterone. Macca is an l-dopa precursor and tribulus is touted for increasing blood flow to the genitals and increasing LH. Arginine is also good for increasing NO which helps sexually and can increase your pump but its not going to help you build muscle in any appreciable way. 4 days per week of weight training is more than enough. 6 days per week is overkill!*Richard


above

----------


## DrHealth

> above


Thank you again Ronnie.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, what dou think is better with gh...t3 or t4?* t-3 is best!*
> just my had my pec tendon surgery and running 8ius eod. read an anthony roberts article about how t4 amplifies gh anabolism.
> 
> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/article...th-hormone.htm
> 
> i ususally have 450g protein but reducing it to 300g as im in a sling for 8 weeks. is that ok for recovery? *200-250 is plenty of protein daily you are sedentary*.
> also dropped carbs to 100g and fats to 70g as im literally just sitting on my ass not burning any cals lol cant even do cardio *I would eat fewer calories and add more greeen veggies in your diet to stay full.*thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=yaston2003;5801217]hey ron, you missed my question on top of page 88, here it is again. thank you in advice

hey ron, quick question about increasing steroid dosage after a bridge/8 week cycle . I know you said that after 8 weeks of a given steroid , your receptors become saturated and you need to either increase the dosage of the steroid or switch over to a different one in order to continue to make gains. MY question is that lets say I started at 500mg of test enth. and after a few 8 week cycles , I built up/increase my dosage to 1.25g of test enth. (about 250mg increase ever 8 weeks). And after my last 8 week cycle , 1.25g of test , I decide to come off steroids for 4 months and do a pct (pct lasting 1 month). Now when I decide to go back and start a new cycle (after the 4 month lay off), does my test enth dosage have to start at 1.25g? *In this case you could start back at 500 mgs per week and make good gains. No need in going as high as 1.25 grams per week when you take off that long.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron. I never used any oral liver protection products at all. Actually I never use any oral products besides t-bol/anavar . IV therapies to me IMO are the best way to get vitamins and minerals in the body besides FOOD. I've used t-bol/anavar for 6 months without any liver damage due to IV Glutathione. For Cardiovascular supplements, it's IV EDTA Chelation. IM resveratrol IM curcumin and thymosin beta 4. I believe in healthy intelligent bodybuilding. Since I don't compete professionally any longer, It is all about life long health. I have great genetics but I don't want to compete so my goals are much more different. The reason why I asked you about primobolan is because I'm not looking to gain muscle quick rather over time. THATS A PRETTY HIGH DOSED CYCLE IS YOU ARE WANTING TO GAIN SLOWLY. I WOULD RECOMMEND STARTING BACK WITH SOEMTHING ALONG THE LINES OF 500 MGS OF TEST, 300 MGS OF TREN AND 20 MGS OF ANAVAR. My next cycle consist of this. 20 week sling shot. 600mg Primo, 600mg Test E. 400mg Tren E 60mg of t-bol for the first 8 weeks. 2 week 300mg test E and 200mg primo. The last 8 weeks 1000mg primobolan 800mg test E 600mg Masteron E & 80mg Anavar. Then PCT. Now one thing I didn't mention. IGF r-3 keeps my balls in tact through out the cycle. *GH and IGF-1 act synergistically to augment the effect of either hormone taken individually so adding GH would be a good option. 20 mcgs of IFG-r-3 and 4ius of GH daily would work nicely for you.* I used it every 3rd day. All of my guys use it and never have issues with shutdown. I am not saying it takes the place of HCG but it does help tremendously. Last but not least I take 50Mg of Proviron every night before bed & sermorelin instead of hgh. *why not hgh? You could drop the primo and put that money towards GH.* Just in case you didn't see my other post on stats. 5'11 223 30 years old. What are you thoughts. Thanks in advance.


above

----------


## DrHealth

> above


Thank you for the response. I'm very fortunate to get medicine for much cheaper than the norm. This is the reason why I'm excited about primobolan . In your opinion, What's the most iu's you can use with GH per day.

----------


## RutgersFan

Hey Ronnie. Im a bit disappointed with my work ethic in my first blast. Put on 6lbs in 5 weeks. Can i extend this blast past 8 weeks to 12 weeks ? I know myostatin rises but what if i were to up my test doses & add an oral? Will i make any gains?

----------


## yaston2003

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;5802806]


> hey ron, you missed my question on top of page 88, here it is again. thank you in advice
> 
> hey ron, quick question about increasing steroid dosage after a bridge/8 week cycle . I know you said that after 8 weeks of a given steroid , your receptors become saturated and you need to either increase the dosage of the steroid or switch over to a different one in order to continue to make gains. MY question is that lets say I started at 500mg of test enth. and after a few 8 week cycles , I built up/increase my dosage to 1.25g of test enth. (about 250mg increase ever 8 weeks). And after my last 8 week cycle , 1.25g of test , I decide to come off steroids for 4 months and do a pct (pct lasting 1 month). Now when I decide to go back and start a new cycle (after the 4 month lay off), does my test enth dosage have to start at 1.25g? *In this case you could start back at 500 mgs per week and make good gains. No need in going as high as 1.25 grams per week when you take off that long.[/*QUOTE]above


thanks again ron

----------


## yaston2003

another quick question, this one workout related. After doing my 4th set of decline barbell presses I have a pretty nice pump in my chest to a point where I can barely flex it. Now after moving to incline dumbell presses, I notice after my second set on those my pump is no where near the way it was after decline presses and be the time I get too my flies my chest pump is pretty much gone. I remember reading where you wrote that you rather hear someone say that they had a pretty nice pump after a workout vs how much weight they put up. So should I end my chest workout once I feel the pump fading?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,

It\'s been a while. Had a run of bad luck. 

I'm 47 years old and have been doing 8 week cycles, then dropping back to 250 mg of Sustanon for 2 weeks, then back on. I've been doing this for about 15 months. I was going to drop to 250 mg for 6 weeks to take a break, and get primed for another year, then I got sick. My cycles consist of Test and sometimes Deca /Tren / NPP/Masteron / Var/ Proviron /dbol /T3/Clen at various doses depending on what I'm trying to do. I never have ED and I've never needed to take an AI, even on large doses of test/whatever. Tren raises my BP but I take meds for that when taking Tren. I live on an island and am isolated from any hospital (I'm going next week) but usually have basic BW done by the Vet on the island. I Got a really bad fever 2 weeks from the end of my cut. Haven't been able to lift for almost 6 weeks. Just this week I've been doing cardio for about a week, diets back on point and today I started lifting at half volume. Still feel weak from the sickness, but I assume a lot of it has to do with the hormonal imbalance. I've been on 4 iu's of gh 5 days a week since right before I got sick. 2 weeks ago reduced all steroids (for the first time in 15 months except for deloads) to 250 mg Test per week. I had a throat infection, lung infection and still feel like I have the remnants of a bladder infection. Constant abrupt need for urination. It's painless except for lately which feels almost like a hernia. I mention this later. I lost almost 30 lbs at the worst, but I'm back to 106 kg, still down from117 at the beginning of my sickness. I had a lot of small, niggling injuries but with the break all my injuries are cleared up now but I was wondering about blood work. Here's a complete list. I thought I could give you so you could just highlight the ones you'd suggest, considering the sickness and all, as well as the fact that I'm always on cycle. I have to travel quite a way to get to the hospital. I need to go next week since I was hit on my motorcycle yesterday and have a lot of pain when I went to the gym today for the first time. It's in my groin area just to the right of my pubic bone. I'm not sure I didn't have this pain before the accident. Maybe from the bladder problems? The supposed "Doctor" here on the island thought maybe prostate problem of some sort? What test should I request regarding that (PSA)? Hoping like hell it's not a hernia. But how the hell could it be? I haven't lifted for ever. Anyway, should I give blood first, then get the test or the other way around? What I'm asking is what would you have tested if you were cycling/hrt like me (also like you - I think we're the same age), as well as what would you have tested because of the infections and the sickness and possible prostate/hernia/ whatever? Maybe you could highlight what you get tested on STS and highlighting green what you would test for the sickness? Just an idea. I'm assuming a lot here with the infections (antibiotics cured the throat and lung, but the bladder is lingering but about 85% better, (maybe not infection). That's what's making me think prostate.)

Here's the list.
Lipid Panel
HDL/LDL & Total cholseterol
Triglycerides
Homocystine
WBC Total
Neutrophils
RBC Hemogolbin
Hematocrit
MCV
MC Hemoglobin
MCH concentration
Platelets
ABS Differential Basophils
Lymphocytes
Monocytes
Sodium
Potassium
Chlorides
Carbon Dioxide
Glucose
BUN
Creatinine
Calcium
Total Protein
Bilirubin
Alkaline Phosphatas
AST(SGOT)
ALT(SGPT)
Test Free & Total
Luteinizing Hormone
Estradiol
T3
T4 & Free T4
TSH
PSA - for prostate

God this is confusing, I hope you can help. Take your time, I don't go for about a week...

God this is confusing, I hope you can help....Thanks Ron

----------


## zena1234

> *Keto should not be used for longer than 8 weeks IMO unless someone is extremely obese and you are not. I would carb cycle by keeping carbs at 100 per day 5 days per week and on wednesday have 150 and on saturday as many carbs as you desire to prevent staleness.
> 
> With cardio don't get too meticulous with heart rate but the more intense it is the more calories you will burn. I would try for around 145. If you go too intense you will burn muscle and wont be able to hang in there for the duration of each session. You should be sweating a lot and breathing pretty hard but not HIT cardio. 
> 
> 
> A recent report showed that taking carbs down to 100 per day burned away almost as much body fat as being in a state of ketosis (no carb diet). Carb cycling is the superior way to "lose body fat" during the beginning of a diet phase. You can do ketosis right before a show! Keeping carbs/calories in check 5 days per week is the best way for everyone! The body responds in a positive manner when 2 non-consecutive carb/calories up days are included each week. It does so by driving up anabolic hormones and increasing thyroid hormone output-hence speeding up the metabolism and increasing lean muscle mass. When carbs and calories are constantly kept low, your body adapts and the metabolism slows down. A great approach is to use a 3 low-1 high-2 low-1 high carb/calorie rotation).
> 
> Monday-low carbs
> Tuesday-low carbs
> ...





Thank you so much Ronnie! By the way should i be taking in L-Glutamine?

----------


## hsvcraig

> Thank you so much Ronnie! By the way should i be taking in L-Glutamine?


I was wondering when you take the glutamine and how much? I use to always take it before and after a workout then read that taking after a workout stops whey protein from being absorbed??? Cheers mate, thanks a million for all your useful info!

----------


## dsprtewrstlr

Just great pointers. I actually read the WHOLE thing. It is great to have access to someone's knowledge who has been there.

----------


## The Titan99

He's THE MAN, isn't he? All that advise, info, patience and time given away for free. He definitely qualifies for BB Sainthood!!!!!

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, its been over 2 weeks now since pec op and im recovering very fast..think the 8ius gh eod is helping!
i have another 4 weeks in a sling before aother 4 weeks getting r.o.m back. do you think after that i should train the atrophied arm only for 4-8 weeks? the arm has shrunk quite bad and really need to bring up the entire area delt, trap etc
also do you think when im back i should go back up to high cals? riht now im on on prob 1500 a day doing 1-2 hours light cardio losing fat and recovering at same time. was thinking to get very lean before im ready to train again.
thanks for the advice mate

----------


## slimshady01

Hey Ronnie ,

Just gave blood yesterday for the first time. Ended my cycle 3 weeks ago , was on test 250, var 50 and primo 800. I'm just cruising on 200mg of test now until next month or jan. 

My hemoglobin was 16.2 I think with a reference range of 12-19. Bp was 130/70. I think she was wrong I'm normally 120/60 but either way not bad. 

I'm getting a vasectomy at the end of this month and may miss a week of training. Any tips on holding gains or diet ideas. Was thinking cutting back carbs the 3 days I'll be hanging at home taking vacation days then back to work for the weekend. Thinking I'll be off training Tuesday to monday. I may even do a full body Sunday and Monday to at least get something for the week.

Then in De***ber I want to get a full blood panel. Can u list a few specific things to ask on getting checked?

----------


## slimshady01

Oh one more thing ,

I've been running 250iu of hcg a week for months. Ive pretty much decided to stay on a trt dose year round as my quality of life is so much better then before. I've had low test long before gear. 

I know hcg is good for fertility and I'm done having kids but I've seen trt protocols that keep you on 250iu 2x a week for good. Supposedly it keeps many other hormones in check.

What's your opinion on this? Should I continue or stop for a month or so then start etc?

----------


## Cronos

Hi, Ronnie, I would really appreciate your opinion on something. I am currently at the end of my first 8 reload, of my 30 week blast. I am considering incorporating tren at the beginning of my second reload, (after the 2 week deload). This is my third blast ever, the first 2 being 20 weeks each. I have only used test thus far in all my blasts including this one. I am currently running sust at 800mg/wk for this first of 3 reloads. My question is how to incorporate the tren? 

Just during the 2nd reload, or for the 2nd and 3rd reload?

At what dosage should the tren be ran?

Should I keep the test dose the same since I'm incorporating the tren, or up the test? How much?

Tren E, or Tren A?

I have recovered best in the past by using HCG on cycle, as well as PCT (along with nolva in PCT), as opposed to using HCG just post cycle. Would this method help prevent some of the ED/libido issues reported by some users?

What supports would you recommend running with tren? AI's? Caber? Not sure how sensitive I am to prolactin related sides. Never suffered any hair loss on test, just a little acne, but from what I've studied tren causes other sided that are prolactin related, correct?

I've also been studying all over that B6 is an effective aid to run to prevent prolactin related sides from tren. In your opinion, is this true? If so, how effective is it, and at what dose? From what I've read, it's to be ran at 200-600mg/day. Also, is it true that it interferes with muscular hypertrophy?

I've followed your slingshot training for the last 2 years regarding AAS and training with nothing but great results, and I am excited to take things to the next level with test/tren.
Anxiously awaiting your input.

----------


## helpmenow

Ronnie what happens to your natural test levels say 3- 4 cycles in? how do you come off permanently? and what would happen to your gains 6 months after your clean? do you very what you take?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thank you for the response. I'm very fortunate to get medicine for much cheaper than the norm. This is the reason why I'm excited about primobolan . In your opinion, What's the most iu's you can use with GH per day. *I think 8-10 ius daily is idea for bodybuilding*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie. Im a bit disappointed with my work ethic in my first blast. Put on 6lbs in 5 weeks. Can i extend this blast past 8 weeks to 12 weeks ? I know myostatin rises but what if i were to up my test doses & add an oral? Will i make any gains? *Yes you can extend it with increased dosages and make further gains but I would not because a 5 pound lean muscle gain is exceptional and not taking the required down time will only hold you back in the long run.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> another quick question, this one workout related. After doing my 4th set of decline barbell presses I have a pretty nice pump in my chest to a point where I can barely flex it. Now after moving to incline dumbell presses, I notice after my second set on those my pump is no where near the way it was after decline presses and be the time I get too my flies my chest pump is pretty much gone. I remember reading where you wrote that you rather hear someone say that they had a pretty nice pump after a workout vs how much weight they put up. So should I end my chest workout once I feel the pump fading?*Declines hit the bulk of your chest and thats why you are getting so pumped up with that exercise. Regardless of how you perform inclines the front delts take over a lot of the movement-hence the reason you are losing some of the pump in your chest. Also, if you are doing dumbbell flyes they are pretty much useless IMO as a chest pumping exercise and you need to be doing cable crossovers to provide continuous tensions and further pump up the pecs. I also think 3 sets of each exercise is enough volume (9 sets for chest total) for most people*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> 
> it\'s been a while. Had a run of bad luck. 
> 
> I'm 47 years old and have been doing 8 week cycles, then dropping back to 250 mg of sustanon for 2 weeks, then back on. I've been doing this for about 15 months. I was going to drop to 250 mg for 6 weeks to take a break, and get primed for another year, then i got sick. My cycles consist of test and sometimes deca /tren / npp/masteron / var/ proviron /dbol /t3/clen at various doses depending on what i'm trying to do. I never have ed and i've never needed to take an ai, even on large doses of test/whatever. Tren raises my bp but i take meds for that when taking tren. *if you have to take blood pressure meds to use tren, then you should not be using tren!* i live on an island and am isolated from any hospital (i'm going next week) but usually have basic bw done by the vet on the island. I got a really bad fever 2 weeks from the end of my cut. Haven't been able to lift for almost 6 weeks. Just this week i've been doing cardio for about a week, diets back on point and today i started lifting at half volume. Still feel weak from the sickness, but i assume a lot of it has to do with the hormonal imbalance. I've been on 4 iu's of gh 5 days a week since right before i got sick. 2 weeks ago reduced all steroids (for the first time in 15 months except for deloads) to 250 mg test per week. I had a throat infection, lung infection and still feel like i have the remnants of a bladder infection. Constant abrupt need for urination.* prostate issue usually come about gradually, not abruptly so i think its the bladder infection. A hernia would not not affect your urinary system like this*. It's painless except for lately which feels almost like a hernia. I mention this later. I lost almost 30 lbs at the worst, but i'm back to 106 kg, still down from117 at the beginning of my sickness. I had a lot of small, niggling injuries but with the break all my injuries are cleared up now but i was wondering about blood work. Here's a complete list. I thought i could give you so you could just highlight the ones you'd suggest, considering the sickness and all, as well as the fact that i'm always on cycle. I have to travel quite a way to get to the hospital. I need to go next week since i was hit on my motorcycle yesterday and have a lot of pain when i went to the gym today for the first time. It's in my groin area just to the right of my pubic bone. I'm not sure i didn't have this pain before the accident. Maybe from the bladder problems? *maybe but have it checked out by a doctor. Even doctors cant give you an accurate diagnois until they see you and run the proper test. You need to go see a doctor. I would not worry about giving blood at this time. I also think in your case it would be wise to run pretty much straight test in the future as far as the anabolics are concerned and if your gh or anabolics are under ground then that could also cause problems for you as you really never know what you are getting*. The supposed "doctor" here on the island thought maybe prostate problem of some sort? What test should i request regarding that (psa)? Hoping like hell it's not a hernia. But how the hell could it be? I haven't lifted for ever. Anyway, should i give blood first, then get the test or the other way around? What i'm asking is what would you have tested if you were cycling/hrt like me (also like you - i think we're the same age), as well as what would you have tested because of the infections and the sickness and possible prostate/hernia/ whatever? Maybe you could highlight what you get tested on sts and highlighting green what you would test for the sickness? Just an idea. I'm assuming a lot here with the infections (antibiotics cured the throat and lung, but the bladder is lingering but about 85% better, (maybe not infection). That's what's making me think prostate.)*get your psa and hemocrit levels checked when having blood work and i feel its your bladder infection causing the pain.*
> here's the list.
> Lipid panel
> hdl/ldl & total cholseterol
> triglycerides
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, its been over 2 weeks now since pec op and im recovering very fast..think the 8ius gh eod is helping!
> I have another 4 weeks in a sling before aother 4 weeks getting r.o.m back. Do you think after that i should train the atrophied arm only for 4-8 weeks? The arm has shrunk quite bad and really need to bring up the entire area delt, trap etc * not not understand your question but please follow doctors orders and let things heal before training anything*also do you think when im back i should go back up to high cals? * wait until you can train heavy again before upping calories to that degree* riht now im on on prob 1500 a day doing 1-2 hours light cardio losing fat and recovering at same time. Was thinking to get very lean before im ready to train again.
> Thanks for the advice mate


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thank you so much Ronnie! By the way should i be taking in L-Glutamine? *Some additional Glutamine can be good for those experiencing irritable bowel syndrome but it's not going to prevent muscle catabolism in any appreciable way unless taken intravenously*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie ,
> 
> Just gave blood yesterday for the first time. Ended my cycle 3 weeks ago , was on test 250, var 50 and primo 800. I'm just cruising on 200mg of test now until next month or jan. 
> 
> My hemoglobin was 16.2 I think with a reference range of 12-19. Bp was 130/70. I think she was wrong I'm normally 120/60 but either way not bad. 
> 
> I'm getting a vasectomy at the end of this month and may miss a week of training. Any tips on holding gains or diet ideas. Was thinking cutting back carbs the 3 days I'll be hanging at home taking vacation days then back to work for the weekend. You *could cut carbs a bit to keep body fat down but you can't prevent muscle loss when you stop training.* Thinking I'll be off training Tuesday to monday. I may even do a full body Sunday and Monday to at least get something for the week.
> 
> Then in De***ber I want to get a full blood panel. Can u list a few specific things to ask on getting checked? *If you ask for a full blood panel, including your testosterone and growth hormone levels it should cover everything. psa and hemocrit is a must.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5810917]Oh one more thing ,

I've been running 250iu of hcg a week for months. Ive pretty much decided to stay on a trt dose year round as my quality of life is so much better then before. I've had low test long before gear. 

I know hcg is good for fertility and I'm done having kids but I've seen trt protocols that keep you on 250iu 2x a week for good. Supposedly it keeps many other hormones in check.

What's your opinion on this? Should I continue or stop for a month or so then start etc? *You should stop hcg if you are on hrt and don't want kids. The only thing hcg could help is increasing semen volume. maca and proviron are more practical to add with test/hrt if you have that issue.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi, Ronnie, I would really appreciate your opinion on something. I am currently at the end of my first 8 reload, of my 30 week blast. I am considering incorporating tren at the beginning of my second reload, (after the 2 week deload). This is my third blast ever, the first 2 being 20 weeks each. I have only used test thus far in all my blasts including this one. I am currently running sust at 800mg/wk for this first of 3 reloads. My question is how to incorporate the tren? 
> 
> Just during the 2nd reload, or for the 2nd and 3rd reload?* You can use it both reloads if it agrees with you. I would start out at 200 mgs per week and see how you do with it. It can really affect breathing, sleep and cause headaches so start slowly. With second reload up tren to 300 mgs weekly.*
> 
> At what dosage should the tren be ran?
> 
> Should I keep the test dose the same since I'm incorporating the tren, or up the test? How much?* keep test around 750 weekly*
> *Tren E, or Tren A? tren-e is better due to having to do fewer injections and experiencing less tren cough during injections. Beware that UG labs often sell tren-e at higher prices but are actually selling you tren-a*I have recovered best in the past by using HCG on cycle, as well as PCT (along with nolva in PCT), as opposed to using HCG just post cycle. Would this method help prevent some of the ED/libido issues reported by some users? *yes but prami or carbergoline is often needed with tren due to an increase in prolactin levels over a period of time*
> What supports would you recommend running with tren? AI's? Caber?* yes* Not sure how sensitive I am to prolactin related sides. Never suffered any hair loss on test, just a little acne, but from what I've studied tren causes other sided that are prolactin related, correct*? hair loss is dht related and acne can be related to several things*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie what happens to your natural test levels say 3- 4 cycles in? *your natural test levels shut down way before 3-4 cycles in.* how do you come off permanently?* hcg for most but some need hrt to be normal again* and what would happen to your gains 6 months after your clean? *you would lose about 95% of the gains made using steroids.* do you very what you take? *you should to some degree if you want maximum results*


above

----------


## slimshady01

I wondered about the hcg while on trt from a few posts like this.




"Actually you should always use some form of HCG. Some hrt docs now advocate low dose hcg such as 250-500 mg two to three times a week. Apparently other helpful hormones other than test may be produced."

----------


## Cronos

> above


Thanks a TON for your input. Your opinion is always respected from me.

I was a little shocked to hear that you feel B6 does nothing to help with prolactin related sides. I have read SO MANY people claiming this works great. Was curious if you have any sort of study you could point me to regarding the ineffectiveness of the B6, not that I don't respect your opinion, I would just like to read the info.

As for the caber, I can get it, but it is pricey. Seeing as how I've never ran tren before, or any 19 nor for that matter, should I only take the caber as/if needed? Or should I run it throughout regardless? And at what dose for each option?

I will be honest with you, my biggest fear of running tren is some of the stories I've read on here and other boards about people NEVER recovering properly after tren (dick not working etc.) Can you tell me from your professional opinion, having known, I'm sure, a ton of people who use/used tren, how common this problem is? Are these people writing these horrible things just idiots who didn't run HCG or do a proper extensive PCT? I'd love to hear the truth from you on this.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I wondered about the hcg while on trt from a few posts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Actually you should always use some form of HCG. Some hrt docs now advocate low dose hcg such as 250-500 mg two to three times a week. Apparently other helpful hormones other than test may be produced." *I do not know of any endocrinolgist personally giving hcg in conjuction with testosterone but it has been heard of if they a patient develops poor ejaculation/libido or who wants to keep testicle size. Other than that, I see no value. HCG alone can be used for HRT with good success but rarely used in conjuction with testosterone* .


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Cronos;5812208]Thanks a TON for your input. Your opinion is always respected from me.

I was a little shocked to hear that you feel B6 does nothing to help with prolactin related sides. I have read SO MANY people claiming this works great. Was curious if you have any sort of study you could point me to regarding the ineffectiveness of the B6, not that I don't respect your opinion, I would just like to read the info. There are studies that suggest many things. *B6 may work to a small degree but its no where strong enough to keep prolactin levels low enough if you have that issue so says my endocrinologist and a few of my clients, including self who have tried it. It's mostly a placebo effect IMO. They also claim zinc lowers prolactin levels and eating fewer calories. Its like this-eating more healthy fats and training legs has been suggested to increase testosterone levels but doing these things is not effective enough to replace HORMONE REPLA***ENT THERAPY WITH TESTOSTERONE and the same rule applies to B6 being able to replace cabergoline. You see my point? And there are several people claiming benadryl upregulaters ones receptors while on clenbuterol and its simply not true. Yu can't believe everything you read on the net but I am sure you are well aware of this fact. I hope this helps!*

As for the caber, I can get it, but it is pricey. Seeing as how I've never ran tren before, or any 19 nor for that matter, should I only take the caber as/if needed? Or should I run it throughout regardless? And at what dose for each option?

I will be honest with you, my biggest fear of running tren is some of the stories I've read on here and other boards about people NEVER recovering properly after tren (dick not working etc.) Can you tell me from your professional opinion, having known, I'm sure, a ton of people who use/used tren, how common this problem is? Are these people writing these horrible things just idiots who didn't run HCG or do a proper extensive PCT? I'd love to hear the truth from you on this.* It can take longer due to trens androgenicity but you will eventually recover, especially with the help of proviron and hcg! It varies amongst each individual but what occurs is they go from having very high androgens to no androgens then back to normal which is still not going to be as good as things were when fist starting out on high androgens. Also, the longer the body gets adjusted to higher androgens the longer it can take to get your sex drive back to normal regardless of which protocol of PCT is utilized. Proviron helps when coming off of tren due to its high androgenicity[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Cronos

Thanks for the input, Ronnie!

Could you just tell me if the caber should be run throughout, or only if needed? And at what dosage? 

Also, I was informed that using an AI will also prevent prolactin sides from tren . Is this true???

Are you saying to run proviron in PCT when reloading with tren?

Oh Jesus, I'm studying my ass off and getting so many conflicting opinions. Can you please just lay out the proper supports to run during cycle and at what dosage, and a proper PCT. Thanks a million

----------


## alllooksnnogo

wow....I've been in the game for a will now and this is a very good and interesting read. thanks bro

----------


## slimshady01

> above



Here is the post i was looking for which was written by Dr Crisler who is a leading TRT Doctor. Its in regards to HCG while on PCT.


_
"While HCG, as sole TRT, is still considered treatment of choice for hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism by many , my experience is that it just does not bring the same subjective benefits as pure testosterone delivery systems do—even when similar serum androgen levels are produced from comparable baseline values. However, supplementing the more “traditional” TRT of transdermal, or injected, testosterone with HCG stabilizes serum levels, prevents testicular atrophy, helps rebalance expression of other hormones, and brings reports of greatly increased sense of well-being and libido. My patients absolutely love it. As time goes on, we are coming to appreciate HCG as a much more powerful--and wonderful--hormone than previously given credit."_

http://www.allthingsmale.com/word_docs/HCGupdate.doc

----------


## sidneylandman

Hello, im training 4 years now. weight 80 kg height is 1.86 m , i have done a 2 cycles of deca + sustanon + dianabol and one cycle of equipose +sustanon+ dianabol all 8 weeks. one friend of mine stopt training and gave me some stuff for free = RWR winstrol 50 mg a ml 18 ml , sustanon 250 8 ml , and proviren 25 mg tabs60 tabs. i want to use this stuff but not sure how , can you help please

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Here is the post i was looking for which was written by Dr Crisler who is a leading TRT Doctor. Its in regards to HCG while on PCT.
> 
> 
> _
> "While HCG, as sole TRT, is still considered treatment of choice for hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism by many , my experience is that it just does not bring the same subjective benefits as pure testosterone delivery systems do—even when similar serum androgen levels are produced from comparable baseline values. However, supplementing the more “traditional” TRT of transdermal, or injected, testosterone with HCG stabilizes serum levels, prevents testicular atrophy, helps rebalance expression of other hormones, and brings reports of greatly increased sense of well-being and libido. My patients absolutely love it. As time goes on, we are coming to appreciate HCG as a much more powerful--and wonderful--hormone than previously given credit."_
> 
> http://www.allthingsmale.com/word_docs/HCGupdate.doc *Thanks for posting the link and I agree with this doctor even though this practice is currently not the norm amongst endocrinologist. Adding in hcg with test can enhance libido/ejaculate volume as I stated in a prior post. All in all, I feel endocrinologist should give patients the option to add hcg to their hrt for increased libido,etc if needed.*


above

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks Ron,

Im looking into using this Doc for TRT as he doesnt look down on people for using and currently using gear. That and he knows his stuff!

I just dont want to come off my self TRT dose to get bloods done... and feel like ass for that time as well as lose gains..

----------


## lynxeffect1

ive been using my cpap with about 2months now with great success, but the past 2 weeks ive been getn headaches again, sum pains inda left hand side of my chest and all this week my chest feels like its full of air and goin up my chest and up my throat asd the days went by, my next check up isnt for a month , jus wondering have u ever came across this ron? cud the pressure need adjusting ? it was set at 6 bar but since then my weight is down 20 pounds from being forced to give up training for the time being

----------


## darkcrayz

> ive been using my cpap with about 2months now with great success, but the past 2 weeks ive been getn headaches again, sum pains inda left hand side of my chest and all this week my chest feels like its full of air and goin up my chest and up my throat asd the days went by, my next check up isnt for a month , jus wondering have u ever came across this ron? cud the pressure need adjusting ? it was set at 6 bar but since then my weight is down 20 pounds from being forced to give up training for the time being


i have a cpap also, been using it two months. my pressure is at 11. i love it. feel so much more rested and alive these days.

i have heard of the old issues coming back if the cpap needs to be re-adjusted. the best way is to tell your doc and go in for a new sleep study with the cpap.

----------


## darkcrayz

hey ron, 

I was thinking for my next cycle staring January 1:

Week 1-12 test e 300mg/week
Week 1-12 tren a 600mg/week
Week 1-4 adrol 100mg/day
Week 1-12 Peptide Mod 1-29 100mcg 1xday
Week 1-12 Peptide GHRP 2 100mcg 3xday

I cant get GH atm so I am using peptides. I will be finishing my current cycle mid de***ber (test e 300mg/week & tren a 460mg week) and reload staring January 1. 

I am planning on going low carb, high protein, fat and really push it for the 12 weeks.

I like the 12 week blasts as I feel I get alot out of the last 4 weeks. 

What do you recommend peptide wise to try and mimic 8-10iu GH/week or is that even possible?

Thanks for your help. I really the blast/reloads the last year.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ive been using my cpap with about 2months now with great success, but the past 2 weeks ive been getn headaches again, sum pains inda left hand side of my chest and all this week my chest feels like its full of air and goin up my chest and up my throat asd the days went by, my next check up isnt for a month , jus wondering have u ever came across this ron? cud the pressure need adjusting ? it was set at 6 bar but since then my weight is down 20 pounds from being forced to give up training for the time being *Having your setting too low causing you to strugle breathing or having them too high can cause your lungs to hurt and produce headaches. You may need to be checked for asthma as well anytime tightening in the chest occurs. The throat pain could be a type of reflux if it goes up to the back of your throat. You don't have to experience heartburn with some forms of reflux. The treatment includes things like zegrid, Prilosec, and/or Protonix, and maybe with some Zantac. The cure can involve higher doses of meds than regular reflux (gerd) and there is a surgical option if you can't shake it over time. If its not gerd then its probably being caused by drying out too much and you need to be using a humidfier with water. Tell your doctors about these symptoms now (dont wait for a month!)and if feasible with your insurance company change over to a bi-pap if needed as it's more user friendly than a c-pap IMO!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the input, Ronnie!
> 
> Could you just tell me if the caber should be run throughout, or only if needed? And at what dosage? Use cabergoline througout at .025mgs twice a week (.05mgs per week) 
> 
> Also, I was informed that using an AI will also prevent prolactin sides from tren . Is this true??? *not really*
> 
> Are you saying to run proviron in PCT when reloading with tren?* yes.. 25 mgs twice a day* 
> Oh Jesus, I'm studying my ass off and getting so many conflicting opinions. Can you please just lay out the proper supports to run during cycle and at what dosage, and a proper PCT.* hcg and proviron should take care of it* Thanks a million


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, 
> 
> I was thinking for my next cycle staring January 1:
> 
> Week 1-12 test e 300mg/week
> Week 1-12 tren a 600mg/week
> Week 1-4 adrol 100mg/day
> Week 1-12 Peptide Mod 1-29 100mcg 1xday
> Week 1-12 Peptide GHRP 2 100mcg 3xday
> ...


above

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie how was your thanksgiving and what did you eat!

I had two different family's to go to and went completely overboard. I woke up in the middle of the night feeling very sick had to call into work this morning and been throwing up ever since. 

Abs are completely gone, probably filled with 5lbs of water. Since I can't stomach much of any food today will my body use the 6-8k calories as fuel from yesterday lol? 

Hope you and your family had a great day! Just hope you didn't go as overboard as me. I had to call sick into work on a very busy day losing close to 600 so this massive cheat really hurt!

----------


## kelevra

Any advise with blood work.
Do these online things work for the guys who have crappy inn..
Thankful for any ideas.

----------


## lynxeffect1

hi ron, as regards my last post i dont have anything wrong with or sore in my throat i just meant the air that was caught in my chest , it felt like it was coming out of my chest and up my throat leaving me over about 5 days and then the air in my chest was gone but i went to the doc straight away like u said and told him about waking up one morning with pain in my chest from the feeling of it being full of air and it eventually goin, so between me telling him my symptoms and them checking my heart rate while resting which was 67 beats per minute, he said i was fine and it was jus air getn caught in my chest like i said , prob from me sleeing on my side of stomach that night and having my head tilted down not allowing air to come back up and thus trapping air in my chest which is all gud and make sense, he didnt check my pressure on cpap cause he said its fine cause its only at 6bar and ive an appointment for that to be checked next month anyway. he cmmented i was a lot fitter than him when he said id a heart rate of 67 which surprised me cause i havent done cardio on 2 years ! now i have lost 20 pounds plus recently tho so im sure that helped.now i know conditioned athletes that do loads of cardio wud have a resting heart beat under of under 60 beats per minute referred to as bradycardia, so since i was pretty close i looked it up and it said that under 60 beats per minute wud mean a young healthy individual or condition athlete but cud also mean it cud be a bad thing and cause cardiac arrest by not pumping enough blood to the heart, so how exactly do u judge for someone bodybuilding? i mean if this was a few months back and i was 20 pounds heavier cud i have been down and 60 beats per minute and the doc telling me thats great but really it wudnt be cause i havent done cardio in years and cudnt run around da block, or cud i have been higher than the current 67 beats per minute and now im fitter after losing the weight??? thanks again ron

----------


## Misfit lifter

Ronnie, I will be taking Deca Durabolin , Sustanon 250, and Anadrol for the recommended 8 week cycle. How much and how often should I be injecting the two steroids and do you start out with a low dose, work your way up to a high middle, and work back down to a low dose before stopping? Any advice will help. Thanks.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie, do you think 4ius gh would make a significant difference for recover after tendon surgery? i ask because pharm gh is expensive for me and im not sure it would help alot. thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello, im training 4 years now. weight 80 kg height is 1.86 m , i have done a 2 cycles of deca + sustanon + dianabol and one cycle of equipose +sustanon+ dianabol all 8 weeks. one friend of mine stopt training and gave me some stuff for free = RWR winstrol 50 mg a ml 18 ml , sustanon 250 8 ml , and proviren 25 mg tabs60 tabs. i want to use this stuff but not sure how , can you help please *250 mgs of sustanon (MWF), use 50 mls of winstrol daily and 25mgs of proivirion daily for first 8 week reload.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie how was your thanksgiving and what did you eat! *It was great. Had turkey, stuffing, gravy, potato casserole, brocolli casserole, rolls, and cookies n cream pie...*
> I had two different family's to go to and went completely overboard. I woke up in the middle of the night feeling very sick had to call into work this morning and been throwing up ever since. 
> 
> Abs are completely gone, probably filled with 5lbs of water. Since I can't stomach much of any food today will my body use the 6-8k calories as fuel from yesterday lol? *i think so..lol*
> Hope you and your family had a great day! Just hope you didn't go as overboard as me. I had to call sick into work on a very busy day losing close to 600 so this massive cheat really hurt!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Any advise with blood work.
> Do these online things work for the guys who have crappy inn..
> Thankful for any ideas.


*I'm not sure because everyone I know uses their doctor.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron, as regards my last post i dont have anything wrong with or sore in my throat i just meant the air that was caught in my chest , it felt like it was coming out of my chest and up my throat leaving me over about 5 days and then the air in my chest was gone but i went to the doc straight away like u said and told him about waking up one morning with pain in my chest from the feeling of it being full of air and it eventually goin, so between me telling him my symptoms and them checking my heart rate while resting which was 67 beats per minute, he said i was fine and it was jus air getn caught in my chest like i said , prob from me sleeing on my side of stomach that night and having my head tilted down not allowing air to come back up and thus trapping air in my chest which is all gud and make sense, he didnt check my pressure on cpap cause he said its fine cause its only at 6bar and ive an appointment for that to be checked next month anyway. he cmmented i was a lot fitter than him when he said id a heart rate of 67 which surprised me cause i havent done cardio on 2 years ! now i have lost 20 pounds plus recently tho so im sure that helped.now i know conditioned athletes that do loads of cardio wud have a resting heart beat under of under 60 beats per minute referred to as bradycardia, so since i was pretty close i looked it up and it said that under 60 beats per minute wud mean a young healthy individual or condition athlete but cud also mean it cud be a bad thing and cause cardiac arrest by not pumping enough blood to the heart, so how exactly do u judge for someone bodybuilding? i mean if this was a few months back and i was 20 pounds heavier cud i have been down and 60 beats per minute and the doc telling me thats great but really it wudnt be cause i havent done cardio in years and cudnt run around da block, or cud i have been higher than the current 67 beats per minute and now im fitter after losing the weight??? thanks again ron


*Your resting heart rate is fine IMO but if you are still having Chest pain see a cardiologist. I think the cpap has irritated your lungs. Probably came about from sleeping in a poor position like you stated. Also having it cranked up to high or a faulty humidifier could also cause problems. Have you experienced any burning in the lungs? I have also known of a few people to get some chest pain taking d-bol, clen and ephedrine*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Misfit lifter;5820303]Ronnie, I will be taking Deca Durabolin , Sustanon 250, and Anadrol for the recommended 8 week cycle. How much and how often should I be injecting the two steroids and do you start out with a low dose, work your way up to a high middle, and work back down to a low dose before stopping? Any advice will help. Thanks.[/QUOTE*]For first 8 week reload take 1ml of deca weekly (M), 3-1ml injections of sustanon (MWF-750mgs) 3 times weekly and 50 mgs of anadrol daily. First 2 week deload 1 ml of sustanon weekly. Second 8 week reload take 1mls of deca weekly, 3-2mls of sustanon (MWF-1500mgs) 3 times per week and 100 mgs of anadrol. Second 2 week deload (2 mls of sustanon weekly in one injection) . Then PCT*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, do you think 4ius gh would make a significant difference for recover after tendon surgery? i ask because pharm gh is expensive for me and im not sure it would help alot. thanks


*4ius of pharm grade GH post surgery to heal tendons and prevent some muscle loss is a good plan. In terms of muscle growth 8ius daily is a good plan but you are not going to be working put and like you stated its pricey!. Take it at night before going to bed. Not a big fan of people taking GH in the morning before breakfast because some studies suggest it might promote insulin resistance if a meal is consumed within 1 hour after injecting.*

----------


## mjl65

Hi Ronnie,
I'm a 46 year old guy. When I was in my early 20's I started lifting weights. I did not take it very serious, meaning I had a girlfriend who was into bodybuilding so I joined the gym because she wanted me to. I did make some gains over a two year period but nothing to really speak about. Once the relationship expired so did the gym membership. I've always been active sports wise playing in football and basketball leagues unti about 30 years old. I also boxed for about a year when I was in my late teens. At 30 I pretty much started to let myself go for 13 years. At 43 years old I tipped the scales 296 lbs (5' 10") I was a fat old guy. My brother who was 2 years older than me died that year of a massive heart attack he weighed 340 lbs the day he died (5' 8"). So I decided the day he died that was it, I started eating better and working out with weights and doing cardio. 18 months later I weighed in at 194 lbs. My goal was to lose a 100 lbs and I did. Now for the past 18 months I've really been hitting the weights hard, using supplements, and trying to eat to grow. At 46 I'm stronger than ever (weight wise and cardio). My problem is as soon as I start to eat carbs (doesn't matter what kind) I begin to gain fat. I've never had a lean physic even at 18 (175lbs) when I boxed I did not have great abs. In fact 6 months ago my abs looked as good as they've ever looked at 194 lbs just because I actually train them now. I began to take in more calories and cut the cardio down a bit 6 months ago, and I've done 2 cycles because I wanted to gain some size and strength. It's working I'm getting bigger (225lbs today) and much stronger, but gaining fat also. I'm trying to achieve that thick, lean, hard look. I'm going to start using your reload/deload system right away. Can you give me some diet and/or training tips for a 46 year old guy that doesn't build lean mass easy. Thanks, Mike.

----------


## lynxeffect1

1234

----------


## Cronos

Okay, I'm gonna run the 200mg/wk of tren ace at the beginning of my next reload along with the sus at 800mg/wk

I have never used a 19 nor before, so I don't know if I am prone to prolactin related sides or not. I will have caber on hand. My question is, should I run the caber right from the beginning? Or wait to see if prolactin sides occur? 

Also, what are the early signs of prolactin sides?

Thanks!

----------


## cbr600

i have been reading the last month about an hour to two hours a day trying to take in as much info as i can, most of it ends up being repeat but this was new to me. and makes alot of sense when you think about it.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
Been out of commission for about 10 weeks due to sickness misdiagnosed repeatedly. Ended up being an infected lymph node. They called it everything from a hernia to prostate cancer. Anyway, I was going to do a 2 week prime (had been blasting for 16 months and needed a break, but not like that) which is turning into a 10 week prime. Lost 30 lbs, dropped back to 250 mg of Sust per week and generally went from looking like my Avi to not (amazing how fast it goes when your not eating/training, huh?). Been doing GH 6 iu's a day which I believe saved what I have. Blood work is back and all g2g. 

My question is should I start out with a deload type workout for 2 weeks (or longer?), then start my cycle (I'm thinking 50 mg test prop ed/ 500 mg sust per week/100 mg NPP ed/50 mg dbol ed. Or should I just go straight into the reload/cycle when I'm ready to go (I think Monday).

I just read in your previous reply to me that I should just run test only. Why is that? Because of my BP? I take my own BP daily. My BP only goes to about 148/85 when I was doing a gram of tren E at one point. Just wanted to clarify and if you say it I'll do it, your advise has been spot on since I first found this thread, but I like stacking various compounds and I've got a years supply of trestolone, tren, var, dbol, deca , npp, HGH as well as all manner of testosterone and was really looking forward to 260 lbs and 8% BF by next October. Also all blood work g2g. With a full year of blasting starting next week I feel a bit like a kid right before Christmas that can only play with one toy. That said, if your right, your right...

Thanks Ron, glad to be back.

----------


## ricky23

hi ronnie,
its been over a month now since my pec surgery and physio says i can go back to training light in another 2 months. he suggested to train my right (sling) arm only to get muscle back after atrophy... what do you think?
my plan is in 1-2 months to train the right arm only for a month everyday light weight low volume high reps (increaae protein too)
then after that train arms and delts only 3 times a week for 8 weeks high reps med weight (mon-wed-fr) and on these days take 20-30ius insulin while starting high dose aas again.
reason for this is because ive lost alot of muscle on arms and delts, been doing lots of bike cardio so legs still big and my back is my best part so not worried about that.
let me know what you think
thanks ronnie.

----------


## The Titan99

> hi ronnie,
> its been over a month now since my pec surgery and physio says i can go back to training light in another 2 months. he suggested to train my right (sling) arm only to get muscle back after atrophy... what do you think?
> my plan is in 1-2 months to train the right arm only for a month everyday light weight low volume high reps (increaae protein too)
> then after that train arms and delts only 3 times a week for 8 weeks high reps med weight (mon-wed-fr) and on these days take 20-30ius insulin while starting high dose aas again.
> reason for this is because ive lost alot of muscle on arms and delts, been doing lots of bike cardio so legs still big and *my back is my best part so not worried about that.*
> let me know what you think
> thanks ronnie.


If that's you in your Avatar, your fvcking right you don't need to worry about your back!!! LOL!!

----------


## Razor

Cant wait to get back to training next week. Gonna start this program.

----------


## Cronos

Ronnie, your thoughts on this please:

It's advised to run test lower than tren , because tren will bind quicker, therefore win for a spot on the androgen receptor. 19nor's, as in deca like compounds (the absence of the 19th carbon atom) makes it much slower to androgen reception (agonist) ...as compared to tren (antagonist). If you want to bump your test to 750mg, don't even bother with the tren at that point. You can effectively use 750mg test with a lower dose deca or any other 19nor compound. You'll just be wasting test if you run it over and above your tren dose.

----------


## newbie12

Mr. Rowland if you would please help with a hypothetical question. What would you suggest for the second eight weeks for a early thirty year old male who is on trt that has done four cycles before? 5'11" 230 bf around 12% just statred first eight weeks with test e 1000mg tren e 400mg and dbol 60 mg all per week and all for the entire eights. Looking for size for this one aswell. Have fallowed your tread for two years now and couldn't be more impressed! Thank you for your time and advice!

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, couple of questions,

Coming up on my 2nd deload in a 30 weeks blast. I was gonna extend this reload I'm currently on to 9 weeks so my deload falls during Xmas and I don't have to travel with gear. Would think that should be fine, right?

Second, I gotta say anyone who says the Decline Press doesn't build up your chest is kidding themselves. My chest was always underdeveloped and following your suggestion using the Decline Press as my first chest exercise for the past 5 reloads my chest has blown up! Now the only thing is I am 6'4" so I have a lot of upper chest area. I wanted to switch to the Smith Incline for my primary chest exercise for this next reload to see if I can't further develop that area. I would follow that with the decline but was wondering if I should stick with the BB decline or switch it up to DB Decline or does it matter?

Thanks Ron and I hope you and your family have a Happy Holidays!

----------


## streffert

Great thread Ronnie!

I am entering my 12th week of test E. 
1-4 500mg test-E
1-4 50mg Anadrol 
1-4 400 Deca 

5-8 750mg test-E
5-8 600mg Deca

9-12 1000mg test-E
9-12 700mg Deca

My original plan was to run my standard 16 week cycle followed by PCT. I would like to deload to 300mg for the next 2 weeks and then back to 1200mg for 4 weeks, followed by 1500mg for 4 weeks. I understand that I am about 4 weeks past your recommended time frame, do you see any issues? Then do you recommend a 4 week deload with, or with out a proper PCT?

6'5. 260. 13%.

I thank you for your time and knowledge!?

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie,

I ended my 16 week cut on Nov1. 

I ran 300 test 800 primo and var at 50mg that whole time.

Im getting ready to bulk on Jan1 and might just do test, possible deca for joints.

Ive always ran 500-600mg and not anymore of test, sides dont seem apparent at either dose. Ive only done a normal 10 week cycle with those dosages and then a 16 week cut following your advice diet.

Jan 1 will be 2 months where i was only 200mg and 150 the last few weeks. "cruising"

But i was only 300 test for most of my cut as well.

My question is, Should i go 600mg first reload then 900 second, "300mg test"

Or 750mg then 1000mg. "

Also getting my getting a complete physical with bloods Dec 27th before i start.

For joints could i run 150mg of deca a week "300mg deca" for the entire 2 reloads... Or no deca the first 8 and do 300 the last reload.

Thanks



Update...

Labs came back perfect from Physical!!

I decided to run in my first 8 week blast

Test 750mg
Deca 150mg for joints
Xtren week 3-8 90mg a day "old PH i had laying around".

For second 8 week blast im thinking of.


Test 750 or 1000 "scared to to go to a gram" i want room to go up to that later.

Deca 500mg " not prolactin sensitive and i run caber 2x a week.


Thanks Ronnie

----------


## domensional

Awesome ronnie , Thank you

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
I have to take Lansoprozole every day for stomach acid reflux. Lansoprozole is a proton pump inhibitor which reduces stomach acid. My question is, could this drug effect nutrient uptake and absorbtion of protein? therefore reducing gains. My thoughts are that due to lower acid levels, digestion of food could be affected. Would you agree?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

tj = scammer that was booted from at least 2 sites i know of for scamming their members. He was a site sponsor and they pulled his sponsorship.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> mate if there is someone else who did something it was not me and you are mistaken please enlighten me on this other guy, i only just made the website and and trying to start a desent supply so instead of being a ass why dont you educate me!


#1 - we are not a source board - you are breaking our rules.
#2 - we protect our members from scammers as well.
#3 - I know full well about you , your history , and your removal as sponsor from at least 2 sites for scamming.
#4 - I am not your mate

----------


## slim745

im new and i just got my andropen 275 with tren . but i got a clear cap with hollowgram on both bottles. and its not as dark as the pics on the british dagon website and they have differ color caps too. Manufactured date for trenabol acetate is 10/2010 100mg, andropen is 04/2011. what do yal think is it fake or good. im thinking of 1cc mon and thur of the andro and i really dont know about the tren? im also thinking 1/2 cc in each arm with the andro. is that the best place? what about the tren? and whats the best gage to use? im 6'4 220lbs. past year i have gained alot in the gut arear.lol. im 33 yrs old. just woundering if the is best for me or should i take sumthing else. ready to get swole and cut for summer

----------


## BigBadWolf

> im new and i just got my andropen 275 with tren. but i got a clear cap with hollowgram on both bottles. and its not as dark as the pics on the british dagon website and they have differ color caps too. Manufactured date for trenabol acetate is 10/2010 100mg, andropen is 04/2011. what do yal think is it fake or good. im thinking of 1cc mon and thur of the andro and i really dont know about the tren? im also thinking 1/2 cc in each arm with the andro. is that the best place? what about the tren? and whats the best gage to use? im 6'4 220lbs. past year i have gained alot in the gut arear.lol. im 33 yrs old. just woundering if the is best for me or should i take sumthing else. ready to get swole and cut for summer


^^^ I think you should start your own thread yes I do. ^^^

----------


## mk18

hi ronnie,

i just posted this, but maybe you can help as well! thanks!

my hubby and i started on a 24 week hgh cycle about 8 weeks ago.
in addition to this, the "doctor" put him on a 10 week cycle of test , as his levels were very low.

he is taking 1ML of test ciponate(20mg\ml) once a week, with a shot of B12. he also takes a .5MG of anasrtozole twice a week. then, after the 10 weeks, the "doctor" gave him 50MG of clomiphene citrate and 11,000 of HCG .

i have been doing a lot of research, but as i am not into the "lingo" that the heavy lifters use, alot of it has gone over my head!

he is enjoying the effects that the test is having with his lifting(he is not a body builder, but lifts 3-5 times a week), and we are both enjoying the other effects the added test levels are having(wink wink!)

so my questions are...

does all that he is taking sound kinda right?
if he wants to start another cycle of test , how long should he wait in between?
i am trying to avoid going back to this "doctor" as the mark up on his product is huge(like 3 times!!), so...where can i get **************edit we can't ask for sources, ***** too many cops and scammers on these forums..* 

really, what i need is for someone to tell me exactly what you think he needs(the test and all the stuff so he doesnt get the man boobs and the tiny balls!) 

thanks so much!

karen

----------


## The Titan99

Thank you ...

----------


## Yourtruuly

great post

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Sorry for my abscence everyone. I just had a 4-level spine fusion (WITH ANTERIOR CAGES/SCREWS, POSTERIOR CURVED ROD AND PEDICLE CREWS, ANDS BONE GRAFTS TAKEN FROM BOTH HIPS). I'LL BE BACK IN A FEW WEEKS. IN A WHOLE LOF OF PAIN RIGHT NOW..IT REALLY SUX BUT IT'S SUPPOSED TO REALLLY HELP ME!!!

Thank you,
Ronnie

----------


## slimshady01

I saw that on your FB page Ronnie. Please relax and get better !

----------


## The Titan99

> Sorry for my abscence everyone. I just had a 4-level spine fusion (WITH ANTERIOR CAGES/SCREWS, POSTERIOR CURVED ROD AND PEDICLE SCREWS, ANDS BONE GRAFTS TAKEN FROM BOTH HIPS). I'LL BE BACK IN A FEW WEEKS. IN A HOLE LOF OF PAIN RIGHT NOW..IT REALLY SUX BUT IT'S SUPPOSED TO REALLLY HELP ME!!!
> 
> Thank you,
> Ronnie


Holy Hell Ron!! Good luck man!! I made it through my spinal surgery last year thanks to a whole lot of excellent advice from you. I wish I could return the favor but you know more about this stuff than I'll ever know. Take your time and get healed, we'll all be here when you get back...

----------


## Kranks

Hey Ronnie,

Thanks for all of this great information. 
I have been following your system for 10 months now and my stats have changed from

5"9 153lbs 15.5%bf to now 5"9 181lbs 8.5%bf

I am exactly where I set out to be and have achieved the physique of my own personal dreams. I have no desire to compete, I am just recreational but admittedly a vain indivisual and want to look great. I guess my question is there a method to simply maintain exactly where I am indefinitely? I do not want to grow and I do not want lose either. I simply want to stay right where I am at.

Any suggestions?

Thanks Keith

----------


## amatuer

Hey I've been working out a couple of months and have been taking weight gainer and have gained twelve pounds the last two weeks. I'm looking for a quicker pump to gain more weight and have bought this steroid called hemogen dokonane w polska. Haven't heard anything on it you seem to know what the hell your talking about so i figured i would ask you. Thanks for your time. Ps hope the back feels better soon.

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey I've been working out a couple of months and have been taking weight gainer and have gained twelve pounds the last two weeks. I'm looking for a quicker pump to gain more weight and have bought this steroid called hemogen dokonane w polska. Haven't heard anything on it you seem to know what the hell your talking about so i figured i would ask you. Thanks for your time. Ps hope the back feels better soon.


 Since Ron's out of commission I thought I'd sort you out real quick. Your much too young to be doing steroids . Your much too small to be doing steroids. Your diet is completely fvcked so if you do take steroids you will get absolutely zero benefit from it since you don't eat properly to put on the muscle, let alone to maintain any growth you may achieve (none) after the cycle. The stuff you've bought is not an anabolic steroid (thank God). You have no PCT in place (I'm guessing you don't even know what PCT stands for). I'm just guessing that with all of these things you've got wrong your workout is probably way off too.

Now for the good news. You haven't permanently ruined yourself/your health/your sex life/your body yet and all these things can be fixed with some hard work and a lot of research. First, go to the diet section and get that sorted since absolutely nothing will happen until that happens first. DO NOT TOUCH STEROIDS for 6 more years, you have plenty of testosterone in your system right now, believe me. There is no such thing as a quick pump to get bigger. Injecting 1-2 ml of oil into your body cannot possibly translate to lbs and lbs of muscle. You'd have better luck turning lead into gold, at least they are both elements.

Go to the diet section now and forget the steroids for 6-7 years. RIGHT NOW YOU ARE AT A FORK IN THE ROAD OF THE REST OF YOUR LIFE!!! DO NOT MAKE A STUPID DECISION NOW. Good luck!!

----------


## volsfanone

I'm just starting this steroid kick....... is it really going to have me "raging" like everyone says? Or just a little bit more aggressive?

----------


## backinit

If you were an d#ck before juice you'll be a d#ck when your on. Yes your fuse might be a little shorter but rage thing is in your head just concentrait on getting big

----------


## The Titan99

> I'm just starting this steroid kick....... is it really going to have me "raging" like everyone says? Or just a little bit more aggressive?


Is that seriously your first question/post? Who is everyone? You obviously are getting the opinion of morons who have zero knowledge/experience with AAS. It's like asking me about quantum physics, except I'm not a stupid enough douche bag to be spouting bullshit opinions about things I know nothing about. Sounds like "everyone" you know is though... "The steroid kick"...how old are you and your buddies anyway?

----------


## TestAce

Decided to go ahead and do this. I'm going to start off with a 20 week reload/deload and decide where I want to take it from there. May just say screw it and keep going. Here is what it looks like right now:

Weeks 1-8
500mg Test P
50mg ED Tren A
50mg ED Proviron 

Weeks 9-10
250mg Test P

Weeks 11-18
600mg Test P
50mg ED Winstrol Depot

Weeks 19-20
300mg Test P

Starting off with a recomp then going into a cut.

----------


## Kano

I dont know anything about steroids i recently started taking dbol 20mg 50 tablets which is like 7 weeks as my supplier recommended. He didn't telll me anything about side effects like gyno and thats one of the reasons im here, i don't know what to take to prevent gyno i heard liquidex is good but i don't know how much liquidex i should take and when to take it.

I Have been taking Dbol now for 4 days i missed yesterday (Sunday) as resting day. I am planning on stopping as i lack on information a lot but ill like someone to help me out please should i stop taking it or not? what should i buy to prevent side effects?

Age: 21
Goal: Get a little ripped and get some muscles not looking for extreme results and trying to keep away from serious side effects. Also my supplier told me 20mg dbol is a low dose and i shoudlnt be worrying about side effects is this true?

----------


## David916

i was just wondering is this D-Anabol 25 that there selling and advertising on these websites any good or for that matter is it anything like the real Dianabol ? let me know if ya have any knowledge on this perticular item i whould greatly appreciate it thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I apologize for my absense but I have been having a very difficult time trying to recovering from the severe pain from a 4-level spinal fusion I had just 3 weeks ago. I attached a couple of photos just to give you an idea of what I am going through. I was also cut on both hips where bone was removed which is awfully painful. I have been to the emergency room 4 times post surgery for morphine shots because the oral meds was not controlling my pain. My doctor is 7 hours away which makes it tough.

My back surgeon is one of the best in the world and has me standing up straighter. He's also to my amazement fixed my right leg that was 1/2 inch shorter than my left leg from being wrongly fused by another orthopaedic years ago. I'll be back better than ever but it's going to take me some time. When I feel up to it I'll get to everyones questions.

Thank you,
Ronnie

----------


## bowldawg

Good luck an your recovery. I honestly can't imagine how painful that must be. I hope the worst is behind you.

----------


## The Bear 79

Get well brother.

----------


## Coolhand5599

thanks

----------


## djdizzy

Get Well Ronnie!

----------


## ricky23

....

----------


## Race4glory

Thanks for this thread! Definitely a good read!

----------


## nekidchickens

After scouring many different forums and reading all the information that I could soak up on the topic of both weightlifting and AAS I was left confused and with my head spinning from all the different opinions.

Ronnie when I came upon your sticky thread I read it with interest, but all of the citations and explanations that you provide gives me a great deal of confidence with what I read here. There seems to be no dissenting opinion on these boards about your expertise so with that in mind I thought I might post my proposed cycle (my second) and ask your thoughts.

I lift 4 times per week presently. I am looking solely to gain mass, and my diet is high protein, high fat, low carb while on reload, and higher carb lower protien and fat while on deload.

Day 1 Chest/Delts/Tri (12 sets each and 9 for tri)
Day 2 Back/Biceps/Forearms (12 sets each 6 for forearms)
Day 3 Alternate Chest/Delts/Tri (12 sets each and 9 for tri)
Day 4 Alternate Back/Biceps/Forearms (12 sets each 6 for forearms)
I take Friday, Saturday and Sunday as rest days.

I do it this way instead of taking rest in between workout days because of the availability of my gym. I plan to use the 8 reload and 2 deload cycle that you describe for both my workouts and my AAS.

Suggestions?

My AAS cycle is as follows;



PHASE 1
8 week reload: 
weeks 1-4 d-bol 30mgs per day 
Test Sust 250 at 450 mgs per week (150 EOD)
Deca 200mg/ml at 300 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 150mg)
Arimidex 1mg EOD

Weeks 5-8 Test Sust 250 at 450 mgs per week (150 EOD)
Deca 200mg/ml at 300 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 150mg)
Arimidex 1 mg EOD

2 week deload: 
weeks 9-10 Test Sust 250 at 300 mgs per week


PHASE 2
8 week reload: 

weeks 11-18 Test Sust 250 at 750 mgs per week (250 EOD)
Deca 200mg/ml at 400 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 200mg)
Arimidex 1 mg EOD

PHASE 3
4 week PCT: 
week 19-23 Clomid 100/80/80/80
Nolva 40/20/20/20

What are your thoughts/critiques?


PS- Get well soon, it seems that you have a great number of people on here who are pulling for your recovery.

----------


## Yellow

Get Well Soon, Ron!
God Bless You Always, Brother...

----------


## delta1111

> After scouring many different forums and reading all the information that I could soak up on the topic of both weightlifting and AAS I was left confused and with my head spinning from all the different opinions.
> 
> Ronnie when I came upon your sticky thread I read it with interest, but all of the citations and explanations that you provide gives me a great deal of confidence with what I read here. There seems to be no dissenting opinion on these boards about your expertise so with that in mind I thought I might post my proposed cycle (my second) and ask your thoughts.
> 
> I lift 4 times per week presently. I am looking solely to gain mass, and my diet is high protein, high fat, low carb while on reload, and higher carb lower protien and fat while on deload.
> 
> Day 1 Chest/Delts/Tri (12 sets each and 9 for tri)
> Day 2 Back/Biceps/Forearms (12 sets each 6 for forearms)
> Day 3 Alternate Chest/Delts/Tri (12 sets each and 9 for tri)
> ...


So when do you train legs??

----------


## nekidchickens

> So when do you train legs??


Every day in Muay Thai and Boxing classes. It's not weight lifting but there is so much concentration on my legs that I would burn them out if I had a full legs day as well.

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie hope you hanging in there brother

----------


## delta1111

> Every day in Muay Thai and Boxing classes. It's not weight lifting but there is so much concentration on my legs that I would burn them out if I had a full legs day as well.


Yes but you won't add mass your legs by doing Thai boxing like you will on your upper body doing weight lifting. You do realise that don't you?

----------


## nekidchickens

> Yes but you won't add mass your legs by doing Thai boxing like you will on your upper body doing weight lifting. You do realise that don't you?


Yes, I won't gain much size to my legs that way. That is true. It is in the hundreds of squats, calf exercizes, repetative kicking and skipping that I get my workout. I am ok with my legs not getting much bigger. I just recognize that I wouldn't be able to survive my workouts if I had heavy legs days. They are pretty burned after my training.

----------


## Tom Bodo

all the best big ron!

----------


## aspen2cody

Wishing you quick recovery Ron, i too had a fusion (cervical) about 7 years ago. C5/C6. The first 3 months really was bad, but I came back strong, really strong. I was about 44 years old. I have never had any trouble with it since then with no restrictions. When you have time, I have a question for you. I am currently on TRT. I will be on it the rest of my life. Currently they are only giving me 100mg/week. I would like to add something to that regime during the reload. What protocol would you add to that? Another dose of Test or Deca any oral such as anavar ? I would like to routinely add this booster every reload for the entire year. Since I will never be coming off the TRT, is there good protocol just to stay on year round instead of cycling on and off? Your opinion would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance. Being a 51 year old male looking to keep adding muscle and keeping a 6pack for the rest of my life.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I'm just now starting to feel well enough to start making some post again. I'll get back to answering questions sometime this week.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!

----------


## Gi812Many

Hey Ronnie, just wanted to wish you a quick recovery...Looks like your feeling better from you last post. Wanted to let you know I have finished my 3rd 8 week cycle, starting my first week of my 3rd deload. I started at 196 lbs at 19.6 %bf at 6'3...Currently holding steady at 231lbs at 12.2% bf at the end of this cycle (thats a morning weigh in). Took me a while to break 226 obviously due to the reduction in bf  :Smilie:  This next cycle ive decided to add Deca to the cycle being I had a vial of it lying around and I used 250mgs/wkly with this last cycle. I was at a gram of Test E, 800mgs of Tren E, 250mgs Deca and 100mgs Anavar . So the next cycle I decided to do a gram of Test E, gram of Tren E, 500mgs of Deca and do you think 120mgs of Var will make that much of a deference? Im also on my 5th month of GH as well. Whats your thoughts.

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey Ronnie, just wanted to wish you a quick recovery...Looks like your feeling better from you last post. Wanted to let you know I have finished my 3rd 8 week cycle, starting my first week of my 3rd deload. I started at 196 lbs at 19.6 %bf at 6'3...Currently holding steady at 231lbs at 12.2% bf at the end of this cycle (thats a morning weigh in). Took me a while to break 226 obviously due to the reduction in bf  This next cycle ive decided to add Deca to the cycle being I had a vial of it lying around and I used 250mgs/wkly with this last cycle. I was at a gram of Test E, 800mgs of Tren E, 250mgs Deca and 100mgs Anavar. So the next cycle I decided to do a gram of Test E, gram of Tren E, 500mgs of Deca and do you think 120mgs of Var will make that much of a deference? Im also on my 5th month of GH as well. Whats your thoughts.


I'll be interested in what Ron says on this one too. I've done similar cycles at similar (even higher) doses. I know that anything over 100 mg of Var just gives me heartburn and with a gram of tren E (Yikes!!) that deca is going to be like a candle in the wind!! I usually leave it around 200 mg just for the joints. I also tend to roll that test right on up... I await the words of the Master!!

Excellent gains BTW.

----------


## Gi812Many

Titan, funny...I experienced the same thing for roughly a week and half on the 100mgs of Var. You think the gram of Tren is to much? Yah the gains have been great, been on point with eating. Still do not have the muscle structure like you have, along with the lower bf...I know it will come in time, considering where ive come in this past 7 months. What are your guys thoughts on say a year of slingshot, should I look at taking 4 weeks off with just a TRT dose or would I need to come off as a whole for a period of time?

----------


## The Titan99

Ron told me to take 4-6 weeks at TRT dose and it really helped a lot. I did STS for about 16 months and was doing close to 2 grams of test and almost 1300 mg of tren , 800 mg masteron , 100 mg Var at one point. Never had any bad sides, but just a lot of gear and pretty expensive. Went off for 6 weeks, just doing 250 mg sustanon 50 mg Proviron and came back with 700 test p/700 mg NPP/50 mg dbol and just made great progress. Also started HGH at the beginning of the 6 weeks off (probably helped too). Your right too, it's like geology, time and pressure makes a diamond. I just had hernia surgery so I'm off for 4 weeks, but after that it's smooth sailing I hope. 

A gram of tren is a lot, but it's all a matter of individual bodies and how your body reacts to it. I've done some big doses with not a bit of acne, hair loss or even excess body hair but I have a buddy who gbets gyno just looking at a bottle of test... Who knows.... Well, Ron probably does, but who else?

----------


## Gi812Many

My gyno was pretty bad all the way in to my second 8 week. This last 8 week cycle it was minimal, thinking has to with reduced bf %. Was on both an AI and 20mgs of Nolvadex /daily, this past cycle no Nolvadex. My hair loss has been minimal until I did Masteron on my second 8 week cycle and it literally stopped growing, lol. Other than that, Tren has not been bad on me. Im running on my 5th month of GH, went up to 8 iu's for two months. Im moving to Finland from the states towards the end of April first of May, not 100% sure exact date. So ive had to cut back to 5 iu's to save some cash.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> i'm a 46 year old guy. When i was in my early 20's i started lifting weights. I did not take it very serious, meaning i had a girlfriend who was into bodybuilding so i joined the gym because she wanted me to. I did make some gains over a two year period but nothing to really speak about. Once the relationship expired so did the gym membership. I've always been active sports wise playing in football and basketball leagues unti about 30 years old. I also boxed for about a year when i was in my late teens. At 30 i pretty much started to let myself go for 13 years. At 43 years old i tipped the scales 296 lbs (5' 10") i was a fat old guy. My brother who was 2 years older than me died that year of a massive heart attack he weighed 340 lbs the day he died (5' 8"). So i decided the day he died that was it, i started eating better and working out with weights and doing cardio. 18 months later i weighed in at 194 lbs. *i'm very sorry for the loss of your brother and congrats to you for losing the weight!!!* my goal was to lose a 100 lbs and i did. Now for the past 18 months i've really been hitting the weights hard, using supplements, and trying to eat to grow. At 46 i'm stronger than ever (weight wise and cardio). My problem is as soon as i start to eat carbs (doesn't matter what kind) i begin to gain fat. I've never had a lean physic even at 18 (175lbs) when i boxed i did not have great abs. In fact 6 months ago my abs looked as good as they've ever looked at 194 lbs just because i actually train them now. I began to take in more calories and cut the cardio down a bit 6 months ago, and i've done 2 cycles because i wanted to gain some size and strength. It's working i'm getting bigger (225lbs today) and much stronger, but gaining fat also. I'm trying to achieve that thick, lean, hard look. I'm going to start using your reload/deload system right away. Can you give me some diet and/or training tips for a 46 year old guy that doesn't build lean mass easy. *my suggestion to you is stick to 30 minutes of cardio 3 times per week because you are an endomorph. Keep clean carbs around 150-200 per day in the morning and pre-post workouts. Keep fats low as well. Consume them only for breakfast, and at night before going to bed (2 times daily). The rest of your diet is lean protein and I want you to consume a lot of green veggies 3-4 times daily- such as those steamer packs of green beans, broccolli, etc found in the frozedn section at local grocery store.. Just put them in the microwave and they are ready. You being an endomorph means you should never try and bulk up so to speak. Train with weights 4 times per weeek and skip the cardio on leg day*. what kind of anabolics do you plan to use?[/b] thanks, mike.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> okay, i'm gonna run the 200mg/wk of tren ace at the beginning of my next reload along with the sus at 800mg/wk
> 
> i have never used a 19 nor before, so i don't know if i am prone to prolactin related sides or not. I will have caber on hand. My question is, should i run the caber right from the beginning? Or wait to see if prolactin sides occur? *wait and use only if you get sides.*
> 
> also, what are the early signs of prolactin sides?* your sweat will have a foul odor, your nipples can lactate (have fluid seeping from them). Can't keep or get an erection.* 
> thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i have been reading the last month about an hour to two hours a day trying to take in as much info as i can, most of it ends up being repeat but this was new to me. And makes alot of sense when you think about it.


*you are correct in your thinking. Even the great leee haney just came out with an article in muscular development which is very similar to slingshot training. He learned those joints need a break after about 8 weeks or so of hard training and a deload is in order. Lee deloaded by reducing training volume to only 3 days per week.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> Been out of commission for about 10 weeks due to sickness misdiagnosed repeatedly. Ended up being an infected lymph node. They called it everything from a hernia to prostate cancer. Anyway, I was going to do a 2 week prime (had been blasting for 16 months and needed a break, but not like that) which is turning into a 10 week prime. Lost 30 lbs, dropped back to 250 mg of Sust per week and generally went from looking like my Avi to not (amazing how fast it goes when your not eating/training, huh?). Been doing GH 6 iu's a day which I believe saved what I have. Blood work is back and all g2g. 
> 
> My question is should I start out with a deload type workout for 2 weeks (or longer?), then start my cycle (I'm thinking 50 mg test prop ed/ 500 mg sust per week/100 mg NPP ed/50 mg dbol ed. Or should I just go straight into the reload/cycle when I'm ready to go (I think Monday).
> 
> I just read in your previous reply to me that I should just run test only. Why is that? Because of my BP? I take my own BP daily. My BP only goes to about 148/85 when I was doing a gram of tren E at one point. Just wanted to clarify and if you say it I'll do it, your advise has been spot on since I first found this thread, but I like stacking various compounds and I've got a years supply of trestolone, tren, var, dbol, deca , npp, HGH as well as all manner of testosterone and was really looking forward to 260 lbs and 8% BF by next October. Also all blood work g2g. With a full year of blasting starting next week I feel a bit like a kid right before Christmas that can only play with one toy. That said, if your right, your right...
> 
> Thanks Ron, glad to be back.


*Sorry but I wrote out a long detailed answer for you but my computer for some odd reason kicked me off the site as I was posting it. So I'll make it brief due to time restraints and you can ask more questions if needed...okay.. Start reloading and focus on GH and TEST since they are the safest.most effective and you are not competing and have had some health issues. D-bol 25 mgs daily I think is plenty due to you having high blood pressure and tren 300 mgs week is all I woud go. Deca at 200 mgs per week for joints is okay. You need to focus on form and not try and out do those young guys in the gym. Your joints can't take it!*

----------


## The Titan99

> *Sorry but I wrote out a long detailed answer for you but my computer for some odd reason kicked me off the site as I was posting it. So I'll make it brief due to time restraints and you can ask more questions if needed...okay.. Start reloading and focus on GH and TEST since they are the safest.most effective and you are not competing and have had some health issues. D-bol 25 mgs daily I think is plenty due to you having high blood pressure and tren 300 mgs week is all I woud go. Deca at 200 mgs per week for joints is okay. You need to focus on form and not try and out do those young guys in the gym. Your joints can't take it!*


Ha!! I feel like vI'm finally getting a hold on this thing!! That's exactly what I've been doing. Cut all AAS to 500 mg testp/400 mg Npp and 25 mg dbol and made HUGE gains. BP 138/85 all the way through. Switched to a 4 day split, cut sets, dropped weight and REALLY going for the squeeze and perfect form. I don't increase weight till I hit 15 perfect reps and with a 4 day split I take an extra day when I feel like I need it. Switched to 8 sets on Bi's and Tri's and gained an inch and a half on my arms in 8 weeks, 1 inch over all!! I think I was going for overload while cutting hard and that's why I was getting hurt. 

*Great to see you back Ron!!* I just had hernia surgery and am back to 250 sust/25 mg Anavar till it heals. The Doc says no lifting for a month. What do you think? I think he's thinking of something else when he says lifting. I was thinking of doing 6 weeks off and doing a lot of cardio and dieting down, using the time as kind of a prime... What do you think?

----------


## Bulkn

Hey Ron, hope you have a good speedy recovery!
Now, I have developed a injury to my elbow. It started from doing seated overhead dumbell extensions (using both hands for one heavy dumbell) reps were kept between 10-14. I developed a slight pain just ontop of my elbow (i think it could be the tendon?) I thought it may have been a one off thing because i never usually get injuries but after a couple more weeks it was still there so i stopped doing this excercise. I could only feel it when i was training triceps but now i can feel it every time i use my tricep and even sometimes in the morning when i wake up its hard to fully extend my arm.
It sucks because im 5 weeks into my cycle! What do you think is the best thing to do? Should i not train triceps for a week or 2?
BTW i train bi's and tri's twice a week.
Also, when doing cable tricep movements, is it bad to fully extend (lock out) my tricep because i think i have been doing this when doing 1 arm cable pushdowns.

Thanks!

----------


## Twolf20

Ron, do you have any experience with HGH, and if so, how would you include this into your slingshot program? I ran a basic test e slingshot last fall as follows:

Weeks 1-8: 500mg
9-10: 250mg
11-18: 750mg
19-20 250mg
21-25 pct 

I'm looking to start a new cycle with added compounds now that I have experience (three test e cycles, two for 12 weeks and one slingshot) and may include HGH. Thanks for your help.

----------


## mjl65

> above


Hey Ron, glad to see you're feeling better these days, and thankyou for responding. I'm currently on my second cycle of your load/deload system. I started the cycle with 250mg (one shot) of Test Cyp per week stacked with 150mg of Tren (two shots) per week. At four weeks I raised the dose up to 400mg of the Test and remained the same with the Tren, I start my 7 week Saturday. The only side affects I seem to be having are trouble sleeping at night, and a little acne, other than that I feel pretty good. From what I read on this thread I'm prob not using high enough dosages but I'm not looking to get on a stage at my age... just looking for self gratification. With that being said I train like I'm gonna get on a stage so I will do what it takes to reach my goal. I own my own company so I can devote my time in the gym (which I do faithfully). The fat I take in comes from fishoil/flaxseed (1,200mg) morning and night. 2 - 4 egg yolks per day with about a dozen whites per day, 1 tablespoon olive oil 2 times per day, and 1 tablespoon of peanut butter on a slice of wheat bread 2 - 3 times per week (prob too much fat). I stay away from fruit, and sugars and white anything. My carb sources are oatmeal, wheat bread, whole grain pasta, and sweet potatoes. I do take in some sugar in my yogurt snack, and skim milk 2 - 3 times per day. Thanks in advance for any suggestions you might have. Again, glad to see you're feeling better, wish you a strong recovery. Mike.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie....why does anadrol ....deca ...tren ...decrease sex drive???????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> been out of commission for about 10 weeks due to sickness misdiagnosed repeatedly. Ended up being an infected lymph node. They called it everything from a hernia to prostate cancer. Anyway, i was going to do a 2 week prime (had been blasting for 16 months and needed a break, but not like that) which is turning into a 10 week prime. Lost 30 lbs, dropped back to 250 mg of sust per week and generally went from looking like my avi to not (amazing how fast it goes when your not eating/training, huh?). *yes it is amazing how fast you lose the muscle but it comes back pretty fast. I am losing muscle right now and it's no fun. I can't train heavy for at least 6 months and may not even be able to train light until then, well see!? I'm still in a whole lot of pain and on a lot of meds to take off the edge. Toughest thing i've ever had to endure in my lifetime. You guys take care of your lower backs while lifting!* been doing gh 6 iu's a day which i believe saved what i have. Blood work is back and all g2g. 
> 
> My question is should i start out with a deload type workout for 2 weeks (or longer?), then start my cycle (i'm thinking 50 mg test prop ed/ 500 mg sust per week/100 mg npp ed/50 mg dbol ed. Or should i just go straight into the reload/cycle when i'm ready to go (i think monday).
> 
> I just read in your previous reply to me that i should just run test only. Why is that? Because of my bp? I take my own bp daily. My bp only goes to about 148/85 when i was doing a gram of tren e at one point. Just wanted to clarify and if you say it i'll do it, your advise has been spot on since i first found this thread, but i like stacking various compounds and i've got a years supply of trestolone, tren, var, dbol, deca , npp, hgh as well as all manner of testosterone and was really looking forward to 260 lbs and 8% bf by next october. Also all blood work g2g. With a full year of blasting starting next week i feel a bit like a kid right before christmas that can only play with one toy. That said, if your right, your right...
> 
> Thanks ron, glad to be back.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> its been over a month now since my pec surgery and physio says i can go back to training light in another 2 months. He suggested to train my right (sling) arm only to get muscle back after atrophy... What do you think? *i think that will be fine*
> my plan is in 1-2 months to train the right arm only for a month everyday light weight low volume high reps (increaae protein too)
> then after that train arms and delts only 3 times a week for 8 weeks high reps med weight (mon-wed-fr) *2 times per week is enough, even with high reps unless you are doing very low volume then 3 times per week is okay!*  and on these days take 20-30ius insulin while starting high dose aas again. *20 ius of insulin max per day and 10 ius at a time is the max you should do at any time*  
> reason for this is because ive lost alot of muscle on arms and delts, been doing lots of bike cardio so legs still big and my back is my best part so not worried about that.* i'm losing muscle due to recent my 4-level spine fusion. It's not easy watching yourself shrink*. Let me know what you think
> thanks ronnie.


above

----------


## kml999

deleted

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> i just posted this, but maybe you can help as well! Thanks!
> 
> My hubby and i started on a 24 week hgh cycle about 8 weeks ago.
> In addition to this, the "doctor" put him on a 10 week cycle of test , as his levels were very low.
> 
> He is taking 1ml of test ciponate(20mg\ml) once a week, with a shot of b12. He also takes a .5mg of anasrtozole twice a week. Then, after the 10 weeks, the "doctor" gave him 50mg of clomiphene citrate and 11,000 of hcg .
> 
> ...


above

----------


## ricky23

great to have you back Ronnie and hope you're feeling better. im going through a similar situation too! hard to take but we'll come back even better!
was talking with an aspiring pro who used to blast and cruise similar to STS but now just stays on high blast doses of test and tren or deca and rotates orals! 2 months on orals 1 month off. same with slin. (bloodwork not bad too!)
lots of studies showing receptors upregulate and turnover in the body contiuously but desensitization would have been my concern but no, said best gains hes made this way. comes off when he feels the need for a break could be after 9 months of staying on blast dose! done this for last 3 years. ups doses every 3 months or so but no cruise or deload! (only with training and food to allow more junk food and rest lol) throws in a fat loss period inbetween if needed!
got me interested and i found a study showing myostatin reaches baseline levels at the 20 week mark after the initial peak at 8 weeks. maybe cell proliferation is more constant this way? cant find any science to prove this method and doubt any studies would have similar considitions! 
suppose no homeostasis as orals and slin is rotated and increases doses every 3 or 4 months. 
what do you think? i dont think i would be able to stay on tren for 9 months lol

----------


## Biker84

This may have been answered some where and I misses it. But, does this training method apply for some one not using gear? should I just cut the reload in half. Instead of doing 8 weeks of reload just do 4 weeks before going into deload for 2 weeks.

Thank u in advance
M

----------


## Razor

"To recap: You use more training volume and take in more protein during your 8 week anabolic steroid cycles so you can get the most out of each cycle . This is your reload ! After the reload you begin deloading for 2 weeks by using less training volume, higher reps (12-15) less anabolics and taking in less protein so you can return to another 8 week anabolic cycle/reload 2 weeks later and make continued progress. The cycle continues (reload/deload/reload/deload/reload/deload,etc)"

Am I reading this right? you can do an 8 week cycle and then come off for 2 weeks for deload and then return to another 8 week cycle? Does not seem right. PCT takes at least 4 weeks,

----------


## The Titan99

> "To recap: You use more training volume and take in more protein during your 8 week anabolic steroid cycles so you can get the most out of each cycle . This is your reload ! After the reload you begin deloading for 2 weeks by using less training volume, higher reps (12-15) less anabolics and taking in less protein so you can return to another 8 week anabolic cycle/reload 2 weeks later and make continued progress. The cycle continues (reload/deload/reload/deload/reload/deload,etc)"
> 
> Am I reading this right? you can do an 8 week cycle and then come off for 2 weeks for deload and then return to another 8 week cycle? Does not seem right. PCT takes at least 4 weeks,


 It's actually 3 part cycle (4 if you count PCT). You reload 8 weeks, deload 2 weeks (You can drop all anabolics or drop all but 250 Test a week, see Sust./Cyp for instance wouldn't clear your system for 18 days, enth 14 day - 2 weeks etc), then reload for another 8 week while increasing AAS dose or possibly adding in an oral or whatever - 20 weeks in total, then deload while you wait for PCT then reload again during PCT. This will help you gain more muscle mass due to longer exposure to AAS as well as retain more of your gains increased training volume/protein intake during PCT. This also works if your blasting and cruising (ideal really). So basically Ron plans 20 week cycles with a deload period in between, hence the name Slingshot Training System.

And BTW, I never had gains like I have on this program. It's all I ever or will ever do from now on.

----------


## Razor

> It's actually 3 part cycle (4 if you count PCT). You reload 8 weeks, deload 2 weeks (You can drop all anabolics or drop all but 250 Test a week, see Sust./Cyp for instance wouldn't clear your system for 18 days, enth 14 day - 2 weeks etc), then reload for another 8 week while increasing AAS dose or possibly adding in an oral or whatever - 20 weeks in total, then deload while you wait for PCT then reload again during PCT. This will help you gain more muscle mass due to longer exposure to AAS as well as retain more of your gains increased training volume/protein intake during PCT. This also works if your blasting and cruising (ideal really). So basically Ron plans 20 week cycles with a deload period in between, hence the name Slingshot Training System.
> 
> And BTW, I never had gains like I have on this program. It's all I ever or will ever do from now on.


Sounds good to me, Im going to do it too then

----------


## Gi812Many

> It's actually 3 part cycle (4 if you count PCT ). You reload 8 weeks, deload 2 weeks (You can drop all anabolics or drop all but 250 Test a week, see Sust./Cyp for instance wouldn't clear your system for 18 days, enth 14 day - 2 weeks etc), then reload for another 8 week while increasing AAS dose or possibly adding in an oral or whatever - 20 weeks in total, then deload while you wait for PCT then reload again during PCT . This will help you gain more muscle mass due to longer exposure to AAS as well as retain more of your gains increased training volume/protein intake during PCT . This also works if your blasting and cruising (ideal really). So basically Ron plans 20 week cycles with a deload period in between, hence the name Slingshot Training System.


Im deloading with Test E.....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, your thoughts on this please:
> 
> It's advised to run test lower than tren , because tren will bind quicker, therefore win for a spot on the androgen receptor. 19nor's, as in deca like compounds (the absence of the 19th carbon atom) makes it much slower to androgen reception (agonist) ...as compared to tren (antagonist). If you want to bump your test to 750mg, don't even bother with the tren at that point. You can effectively use 750mg test with a lower dose deca or any other 19nor compound. You'll just be wasting test if you run it over and above your tren dose. *I don't agree that you should always use more tren than test because many do much better using a little tren and a lot of test because tren causes too many of side effects such as headaches, insomnia, irritability , sweating, cold chills, and asthma type symptoms. It all boils down to how much tren you are using per day and your genetics whether or not running higher amounts of test than tren is a waste. For instance if you are running a gram of tren per week then anything over a gram of test may do you no good because you only have so many receptors to activate. However, there are some who may take their test all the way to 2 grams or moer while running a gram of tren and make additional lean mass gains. I do not agree that tren kicks test out of the receptor site. If that be the case then tren would also kick d-bol and anadrol out of receptor sites and we know thats not the case because adding either of these two orals always provides some increased strength gains.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> Thanks for all of this great information. 
> I have been following your system for 10 months now and my stats have changed from
> 
> 5"9 153lbs 15.5%bf to now 5"9 181lbs 8.5%bf
> 
> I am exactly where I set out to be and have achieved the physique of my own personal dreams. I have no desire to compete, I am just recreational but admittedly a vain indivisual and want to look great. I guess my question is there a method to simply maintain exactly where I am indefinitely? I do not want to grow and I do not want lose either. I simply want to stay right where I am at.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Mr. Rowland if you would please help with a hypothetical question. What would you suggest for the second eight weeks for a early thirty year old male who is on trt that has done four cycles before? 5'11" 230 bf around 12% just statred first eight weeks with test e 1000mg tren e 400mg and dbol 60 mg all per week and all for the entire eights. Looking for size for this one aswell. Have fallowed your tread for two years now and couldn't be more impressed! Thank you for your time and advice! *You could increase your test to 1500 mgs during 2nd 8 weeks or increase tren to 600. Go with the one that gives you the least side effects. Keep the d-bol in at 60 mgs daily.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, couple of questions,
> 
> Coming up on my 2nd deload in a 30 weeks blast. I was gonna extend this reload I'm currently on to 9 weeks so my deload falls during Xmas and I don't have to travel with gear. Would think that should be fine, right?*yes*
> 
> Second, I gotta say anyone who says the Decline Press doesn't build up your chest is kidding themselves. My chest was always underdeveloped and following your suggestion using the Decline Press as my first chest exercise for the past 5 reloads my chest has blown up! *ha ha..it sure does!* Now the only thing is I am 6'4" so I have a lot of upper chest area. I wanted to switch to the Smith Incline for my primary chest exercise for this next reload to see if I can't further develop that area. I would follow that with the decline but was wondering if I should stick with the BB decline or switch it up to DB Decline or does it matter?* it does not matter whether you use a barbell or dumbbell for declines. I would suggest alternating back and forth between each exercise each week if you like them both*.
> 
> Thanks Ron and I hope you and your family have a Happy Holidays!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Great thread Ronnie!
> 
> I am entering my 12th week of test E. 
> 1-4 500mg test-E
> 1-4 50mg Anadrol 
> 1-4 400 Deca 
> 
> 5-8 750mg test-E
> 5-8 600mg Deca
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> 
> i ended my 16 week cut on nov1. 
> 
> I ran 300 test 800 primo and var at 50mg that whole time.
> 
> Im getting ready to bulk on jan1 and might just do test, possible deca for joints.
> 
> Ive always ran 500-600mg and not anymore of test, sides dont seem apparent at either dose. Ive only done a normal 10 week cycle with those dosages and then a 16 week cut following your advice diet.
> ...


above

----------


## Turbogenix

Ron, I have a ton of TestE 250 left over from a previous 12wk cycle. I was dissappointed with the gains, and experienced sides after the cycle was over. It has been 4 months and I've done a ton of research and ready to start again. Slingshot seems like the best route. If I do test e again, dosage should be what?
Week1-8 250mg injections 2x/wk =500mg a week
Week 9&10 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
Week 11-18 500mg injections 2x/wk =1000mg
Week 19&20 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
Week 21-24 pCT 

What should my pct and dosage be?
Should I take a cycle assist during the entire time?
What should I have on hand in case sides occur?
Is there anything I should add to increase results?

Thanks in advance !!

----------


## kq21

Hello. I have never used steroids before and have been training for a year and a half now. If I were to do 1 cycle of dbol stacked with tren or something and then do the pct after and then stop completely with supplements would I lose all my gains? I would continue with the same intensity and nutrition after I've stopped

----------


## KingEars

hey ronnie, i had a question about doing a test / winny stack wondering what you though about the two.. thanks

----------


## nekidchickens

Hey, glad to hear that you are feeling better. I am just curious as to your thoughts on my AAS cycle;



PHASE 1
8 week reload: 

weeks 1-4 
d-bol 30mgs per day 
Test Sust 250 at 450 mgs per week (150 EOD)
Deca 200mg/ml at 300 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 150mg)
Arimidex 1mg EOD

Weeks 5-8 
Test Sust 250 at 450 mgs per week (150 EOD)
Deca 200mg/ml at 300 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 150mg)
Arimidex 1 mg EOD

2 week deload: 
weeks 9-10 Test Sust 250 at 300 mgs per week


PHASE 2
8 week reload: 

weeks 11-18 
Test Sust 250 at 750 mgs per week (250 EOD)
Deca 200mg/ml at 400 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 200mg)
Arimidex 1 mg EOD

PHASE 3
4 week PCT : 
week 19-23 

Clomid 100/80/80/80

What are your thoughts/critiques?

----------


## kml999

Ron,
great to have you back! i did further BW and now i would like you to comment/advise on further adjustmens i could make to improve my recent BW from these values below:


Esradiol= *35* (11-44)
CLIA e2= *less than 20* (upto 56)
total test= *8.05* (1.95-11.3)
TSH= *0.63* (0.49-4.6)
LH= *2.38* (2-12)
FSH= *2.98* (1.13-12.51)
DHT= *1042* (250-990)

i get 1-2 arritating stings in my left nipple per day and the puffiness did go down allot now. should i lower e2 even more cause am still getting stings once in a while or just ignore it since am with in range? Am off cycle and would like a recommendation on how to dose HCG off cycle that i recently got. The tests above were done 3-4wks after my last aromasin dose and am sure my total test will drop a bit cause its a bit high compared to my base total test value i have in reference. I have 0.5mg Dutasteride pills and was wondering if i should lower that DHT down? If i go on Test E+Dbol cycle wouldnt DHT elevate more?

----------


## Chrome

I have a question... I'm a new user and current taking 200ML of depo cyn from my Dr every 2 weeks and I am thinking about adding T400 myself on the in between weeks. What say you?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, just wanted to wish you a quick recovery...looks like your feeling better from you last post. Wanted to let you know i have finished my 3rd 8 week cycle, starting my first week of my 3rd deload. I started at 196 lbs at 19.6 %bf at 6'3...currently holding steady at 231lbs at 12.2% bf at the end of this cycle (thats a morning weigh in). Took me a while to break 226 obviously due to the reduction in bf  this next cycle ive decided to add deca to the cycle being i had a vial of it lying around and i used 250mgs/wkly with this last cycle. I was at a gram of test e, 800mgs of tren e, 250mgs deca and 100mgs anavar . So the next cycle i decided to do a gram of test e, gram of tren e, 500mgs of deca and do you think 120mgs of var will make that much of a deference?* i do not think 100mgs of var will make that much difference but you could add 20 per day to increase cp levels...* im also on my 5th month of gh as well. Whats your thoughts.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> every day in muay thai and boxing classes. It's not weight lifting but there is so much concentration on my legs that i would burn them out if i had a full legs day as well.


*u need to do some squats, leg curls and calve raises for around 4 work sets per exercise once a week.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[quote=aspen2cody;5868254]wishing you quick recovery ron, i too had a fusion (cervical) about 7 years ago. C5/c6. The first 3 months really was bad, but i came back strong, really strong. I was about 44 years old. I have never had any trouble with it since then with no restrictions. When you have time, i have a question for you. I am currently on trt. I will be on it the rest of my life. Currently they are only giving me 100mg/week. I would like to add something to that regime during the reload. What protocol would you add to that? Another dose of test or deca any oral such as anavar ? I would like to routinely add this booster every reload for the entire year. Since i will never be coming off the trt, is there good protocol just to stay on year round instead of cycling on and off? Your opinion would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance. Being a 51 year old male looking to keep adding muscle and keeping a 6pack for the rest of my life.[/quote*]these first 7 weeks post surgery have been extremely rough. Until you experience it for yourself one cannot imagine how painful fusion surgery is. i'll be glad when i am fully recovered. If i were you i would focus on testosterone since its the safest and most effective..deca and anavar can really lower ones libido so at age 51 so stay with test because it will increase your libido. 500-1500 mgs during reloads would be idea...200-300mgs during 2 week deloads...*

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, do you have any direct or indirect experience with hernia surgery? I had the mesh hernia surgery and had the stitches out about 15 days later. The Doctor told me I could start lifting again in 4 weeks but I'm in Thailand and I don't think he knew exactly what I was talking about, especially with him say "Fitness OK!" while making a rapid, sort of a flapping curling motion with one arm. He said my abdominal muscles were unusually developed and as a result it would probably hurt more and take longer to heal. I don't really understand the pathology of the thing, but I still get a stabbing pain when I sit down too hard. It's been about 19 days since the surgery and I was thinking of just waiting till the end of the month, since I have a trip to a wedding at the end of the month. I've been doing moderate cardio for 35 minutes about 5 times a day and am on a deload with 350 mg Sustanon /50 mg Anavar ed. When I had surgery last year you suggested anavar so I thought maybe it would help this time. Losing muscle really sux, lost 10 lbs in 4 weeks!!! How long would you guess before starting a reload? Wait for zero pain? 6 weeks?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ha!! I feel like vI'm finally getting a hold on this thing!! That's exactly what I've been doing. Cut all AAS to 500 mg testp/400 mg Npp and 25 mg dbol and made HUGE gains. BP 138/85 all the way through. Switched to a 4 day split, cut sets, dropped weight and REALLY going for the squeeze and perfect form. I don't increase weight till I hit 15 perfect reps and with a 4 day split I take an extra day when I feel like I need it. Switched to 8 sets on Bi's and Tri's and gained an inch and a half on my arms in 8 weeks, 1 inch over all!! I think I was going for overload while cutting hard and that's why I was getting hurt. 
> 
> *Great to see you back Ron!!* I just had hernia surgery and am back to 250 sust/25 mg Anavar till it heals. The Doc says no lifting for a month. [B]What do you think? I think he's thinking of something else when he says lifting. I was thinking of doing 6 weeks off and doing a lot of cardio and dieting down, using the time as kind of a prime... What do you think? *No lifting for 6 weeks then you can come back lifting medium weights first week and back to heavy the following week*


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron, hope you have a good speedy recovery!
> Now, i have developed a injury to my elbow. It started from doing seated overhead dumbell extensions (using both hands for one heavy dumbell) reps were kept between 10-14. I developed a slight pain just ontop of my elbow (i think it could be the tendon?) *that exercise in particular is very hard on the elbow tendons which is why i feel it should be avoided. Its better to use cables when performing overhead exercises for the triceps as it will spare the tendons and provide continuous tension to the muscles-hence increasing results!* . Thought it may have been a one off thing because i never usually get injuries but after a couple more weeks it was still there so i stopped doing this excercise. I could only feel it when i was training triceps but now i can feel it every time i use my tricep and even sometimes in the morning when i wake up its hard to fully extend my arm.
> It sucks because im 5 weeks into my cycle! What do you think is the best thing to do? Should i not train triceps for a week or 2? *yes drop all tricep work and get an elbow brace to use such as futuro brand when training shoulder presses and chest presses. If it continues stop all pressing for 2 weeks as well. And keep pressing movements in high rep range 12-15 for now so you do not rupture that tendon and require surgery. Some deca and gh will also help aid those tendons in healing.* btw i train bi's and tri's twice a week. *reduce to once a week when you get back to training them for no moer than 9 sets a piece.*also, when doing cable tricep movements, is it bad to fully extend (lock out) my tricep because i think i have been doing this when doing 1 arm cable pushdowns.* never fully lock out the elbows!*thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Twolf20;5878617]Ron, do you have any experience with HGH, and if so, how would you include this into your slingshot program? I ran a basic test e slingshot last fall as follows:

Weeks 1-8: 500mg
9-10: 250mg
11-18: 750mg
19-20 250mg
21-25 pct 

I'm looking to start a new cycle with added compounds now that I have experience (three test e cycles, two for 12 weeks and one slingshot) and may include HGH. Thanks for your help. *WHEN USING GH YOU CAN RUN THE SAME DOSAGE THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE CYCLE OR YOU CAN CUT IT IN HALF DURING DELOADSIF YOU ARE PRONE TO BEING A DIABETIC. 8 IUS PER DAY IS GOOD FOR MUSCLE GROWTH. 4IUS DOES MORE TO AID IN FAT BURNING UNLESS USED FOR A VERY LONG TIME. INJECT ONCE A DAY AT NIGHT BEFORE GOING TO BED. GET PHARM GRADE HGH BECAUSE AROUND 80% OF ALL HGH ON THE MARKET IS COUNTERFEIT! [/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie....why does anadrol ....deca ...tren ...decrease sex drive???????*because all of these compounds has some progesterone conversion in which the male body is not accustomed to. Also, tren can actually increase some peoples sex drive but eventually the prolactin/progesterone effects can lower sex drive*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, glad to see you're feeling better these days, and thankyou for responding. I'm currently on my second cycle of your load/deload system. I started the cycle with 250mg (one shot) of Test Cyp per week stacked with 150mg of Tren (two shots) per week. At four weeks I raised the dose up to 400mg of the Test and remained the same with the Tren, I start my 7 week Saturday. The only side affects I seem to be having are trouble sleeping at night, and a little acne, other than that I feel pretty good. From what I read on this thread I'm prob not using high enough dosages but I'm not looking to get on a stage at my age... just looking for self gratification. With that being said I train like I'm gonna get on a stage so I will do what it takes to reach my goal. I own my own company so I can devote my time in the gym (which I do faithfully). The fat I take in comes from fishoil/flaxseed (1,200mg) morning and night. 2 - 4 egg yolks per day with about a dozen whites per day, 1 tablespoon olive oil 2 times per day, and 1 tablespoon of peanut butter on a slice of wheat bread 2 - 3 times per week (prob too much fat). I stay away from fruit, and sugars and white anything. My carb sources are oatmeal, wheat bread, whole grain pasta, and sweet potatoes. I do take in some sugar in my yogurt snack, and skim milk 2 - 3 times per day. Thanks in advance for any suggestions you might have. Again, glad to see you're feeling better, wish you a strong recovery. Mike. *I would take out the skim milk as it causes most to gain body fat.. at ezekeil bread as opposed to wheat bread to help lower insulin spike. Add liquid egg whites with yogurt twice a day and make sure yogurt is sugar free. CARB MASTERS from Krogers grocery store is best. Drop the olive oil! Take out carbs during the late evening and at night. Fats and protein at night is best for keeping lean because you will burn carbs off better during the day*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=ricky23;5882017]great to have you back Ronnie and hope you're feeling better. im going through a similar situation too! hard to take but we'll come back even better!
was talking with an aspiring pro who used to blast and cruise similar to STS but now just stays on high blast doses of test and tren or deca and rotates orals! 2 months on orals 1 month off. same with slin. (bloodwork not bad too!)
lots of studies showing receptors upregulate and turnover in the body contiuously but desensitization would have been my concern but no, said best gains hes made this way. *A deload for a pro is around 1 gram of test weekly but I feel it's not wise to put ones body through such a harsh course unless you have the genetics and finances to make the top 10 in the olympia*.* Health should always come first IMO.* . in the3 comes off when he feels the need for a break could be after 9 months of staying on blast dose! done this for last 3 years. ups doses every 3 months or so but no cruise or deload! (only with training and food to allow more junk food and rest lol) throws in a fat loss period inbetween if needed!* It's not a healthy way to go IMO for the vast majority of us who do not have the genetics or finances to become a professional bodybuilder. For example, take a look at pro-bodybuilder Art Attwood who died of a massive heart attack last year and he was in his 30's. Obviously he was prone to heart disease but bulking up on junk food and over doing any meds such as steroids and fat burners is eventually going to harm your heart.*got me interested and i found a study showing myostatin reaches baseline levels at the 20 week mark *(correct!)*after the initial peak at 8 weeks *(yes-hence the need for a deload at this time!!!).* maybe cell proliferation is more constant this way? *There's still some things we do not know but what I do know is 8 week reloads coupled with 2 week deloads is the best route I have found.* cant find any science to prove this method and doubt any studies would have similar considitions! 
suppose no homeostasis as orals and slin is rotated and increases doses every 3 or 4 months. 
what do you think? *I agree with the orals and slin rotation when trying to gain as much as possible but I do not think it is wise to avoid deloading by using things such as test and GH only after having been on both injectable and oral anabolics and slin for 8 weeks*. i dont think i would be able to stay on tren for 9 months lol *That would be brutal for anyone![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This may have been answered some where and I misses it. But, does this training method apply for some one not using gear? *YES! It is for both natural and drug enhanced athletes. Remember, steroids do nothing for CNS and joint recovery*! should I just cut the reload in half. *no!* Instead of doing 8 weeks of reload just do 4 weeks before going into deload for 2 weeks.
> 
> Thank u in advance
> M


above

----------


## Turbogenix

Ron, I have a ton of TestE 250 left over from a previous 12wk cycle . I was dissappointed with the gains, and experienced sides after the cycle was over. It has been 4 months and I've done a ton of research and ready to start again. Slingshot seems like the best route. If I do test e again, dosage should be what?
Week1-8 250mg injections 2x/wk =500mg a week
Week 9&10 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
Week 11-18 500mg injections 2x/wk =1000mg
Week 19&20 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
Week 21-24 pCT 

I also want to throw in dbol and anadrol , I have plenty on hand as well as Exemestane. 

What should my pct and dosage be?
Should I take a cycle assist during the entire time?
What should I have on hand in case sides occur?
Is there anything I should add to increase results?

Please help put together a solid mass cycle. 
Thanks in advance !!

----------


## mjl65

> above


Thanks Ron. I'll start the adjustments right away.

----------


## delta1111

Hi Ronnie,
Think you may have missed my earlier question:
I have to take Lansoprozole every day for stomach acid reflux. Lansoprozole is a proton pump inhibitor which reduces stomach acid. My question is, could this drug effect nutrient uptake and absorbtion of protein
? therefore reducing gains. My thoughts are that due to lower acid levels, digestion of food could be affected. Would you agree?

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ron,
I miss you brother...
It's nice to see you getting better & better!

I'm have finished deload phase with 1,5ml Sustanon 250 per week (375mg per week).
I'm at 9-10% bodyfat at the present.

Now I am doing 10 weeks contest-prep cycle (contest day is going to be at the last day of week 10 (Sunday morning until afternoon)).

Week 1-4 (First 4 weeks) : 10mg M1T (as I still have enough leftover tabs of M1T)
Week 1-10 : 500mg Sustanon per week for week 1-7, then reduce to 250mg per week for the last 3 weeks
Week 1-10 : 300mg Trenbolone Enanthate per week 
Week 5-10 (Last 6 weeks) : 50mg oral winny for 3 weeks, then double dose to 100mg for the last 3 weeks
What do you think of my contest-prep cycle plan?

Regarding Trenbolone, I decided to use enanthate version rather than acetate (as you recommended in this thread).
It shouldn't be different than acetate in term of its strength & effect, should it? Because so many people including dave palumbo prefer fast acting trenbolone (acetate) since it would yield better results, greater hardening effects & fat loss.

The testosterone I use is sustanon 250, it should be no problem to use for contest-prep, shouldn't it?
I wouldn't buy another test E since I have already had hundreds ampoules of original organon (pharma grade) sustanon 250 and it's definitely authentic & legit (not fake).
Do I need to switch the sustanon to short ester test like test prop for the last 4-5 weeks? Since I have 3 vials of test prop at 100mg/ml.
If yes, I wanna dose them 100mg EOD until the show day. What do you think of this? or stay on sustanon could do the good job in contest-prep cycle?

What's your opinion on anti-estrogen (femara/letrozole ) for the last 2-3 weeks of contest-prep?
How to dose them correctly without getting too much sides like zero sex drive, dry joints, crashed lipid profile, since I have already incorporated oral winny into last 6 weeks of cycle? 
I know that letrozole is very strong aromatase inhibitor and many people use low dose with great effects.
I am planning 1/4 tab femara EOD for last 3 weeks, is this enough to enhace dryness without too much sides?

For Fat Burner, as per you recommended, I would use 2 weeks ON / 1 week OFF.
Here is my plan :
80mcg clen per day for week 1 & 2 then OFF for 1 week.
Then switch to ECA (25mg Ephedrine & 200mg Caffeine 2-3 times per day) for week 4 & 5 then OFF for 1 week.
Then back to 80mcg clen per day for week 7 & 8 then OFF for 1 week.
Then ECA again (25mg Ephedrine & 200mg Caffeine 2-3 times per day) for week 10
(I alternate clen to ECA usage because to save my clen on my limited budget (only have 90tabs of 40mcg clen) since I still have many Ephedrine HCL tabs & Caffeine tabs)
What do you think of this? it shouldn't be no problem, right?

I am thinking of doing do low-dose of diuretic because I wanna stay on test until the show day. Since dropping test 2-3 weeks prior to show have always made me look flat on stage.
On saturday (last day before the contest day), I'm gonna use 1/2 tab of 25mg Hydrochlorothiazide at noon then 1/2 tab at night.
Another 1/2 tab is going to be taken after the first meal of the contest day. (The total is only one and a half tabs of 25mg Hydrochlorothiazide)
What is your opinion about this? 

Regarding Water Intake, I would continue taking lots of water until thursday, then reduce water intake to half on friday, then no water after 1PM on saturday.
Do I cut water too fast / to early? Because my contest is going to be on sunday morning (about 10AM).

Same here for sodium intake, I don't do any sodium loading or depleting.
I just take normal sodium until thursday, then restrict sodium (but not eliminate all) on friday & saturday.
On contest day (sunday), I would take carb/fat/sodium meal for the first meal to get full & hard.

As for carb intake,
I am going to do low carb (0.5gram per pound of bodyweight) for sunday until thurday while keeping protein still high (1.5gram per pound of bodyweight) and keeping fat the same.
My last legs training will be on saturday and my last cardio session will be on sunday (a week before show day). 
Glycogen depletion training will be done on monday-thursday with the split like this :
monday : delts + traps + abs
tuesday : backs 
wednesday : chest + forearms
thursday : biceps + triceps + abs
friday : OFF training / Carb-Loading
saturday : OFF training / Carb-Loading
sunday : contest day

Need advice from pros like you, ron..
I want to be looking full, hard, ripped & shredded on stage..

I apologize for lots of questions, ron...
Any advice & help would be greatly appreciated..
Thanks a lot brother...
God Bless You Always...

----------


## lynxeffect1

great to see you back ron ,hopefully you'll be better than ever when you hit training again! after some trials the doc recently switched the settings on my machine from cpap back to its original autopap mode because the results showed i was getn on better with this due to less episodes per night and see how i get on with that for 6 months, everythings perfect but i noticed the last 2 weeks that i seem to be having one sweating episode a night, a few times woken with this den go back to sleep,any ideas? i am tending to sleep a lot more on my side lately than my back but the mask is firmly on with no leaks as ive checked anytime ive woken due to my kids crying/waking in the night etc. also ive been off 6 months now due to various reasons and yet i still sweat extremely easily , as in if i walk into a heated room ill sweat underneat my arms immediatly and no matter what my feet are sweating everyday with socks on its ridiculous, tren enth was last thing i took with test and it was pretty shit god knows wot was in it

----------


## lynxeffect1

i recently became aware of user gh15 on get b.ig forums , originally supposed to be dennis james and now 16 differant bodybuilders mostly from usa run use the account so ive been told! he basically tells the truth in regards to what it takes in bodybuilding and pro's and cycles etc. what he says about test tho is that taking massive doses isnt going to do shit for you unless you have all the hgh you need to utilze it, i think he reccommend 3 or 5 ius per 1gram of test., otherwise your gonna look like as he says balonie! due to all the fat and water weight you will carry. he also states else where that no one uses ai's tablets that they let masteron do the work for them as its the best ai you will ever use. so wud taking enough masteron cancel out the bloat from large doses of test., thus looking good again cause i thought test is number one important steroid , but he states that of coarse u need it there but for libido , thickness and energy and that without hgh the doses of test shud go down! and reccomends tren ace as the number one steroid , that tren ace, equipose, test and mast are 4 steroids that u shud have at all times and that those 4 shud always be your cycle!!! that tren ace shud be the main steroid taken for a quality physique , the more you take the more 3d look and speration and more shit u cant eat , then to look out of this world and huge u need hgh and then eventually insulin . what are your thought on this ron ? ive upped the dosage by 250 test every reload and always gained but have also gained fat and water and looked bloated with a my face bloated to shit,thus looking like balonie althought sleep apnea contributed to that a bit im sure

----------


## marrero_620

Hi im 24yrs old/180 lbs/ 5'7"
i just bought anavar . 
What would you suggest for perfect muscle building diet & var dosage for me.


Thanks

----------


## nekidchickens

> *u need to do some squats, leg curls and calve raises for around 4 work sets per exercise once a week.*



I will add a day for that on an off day. Thanks!

----------


## Turbogenix

Ron, I have a ton of TestE 250 left over from a previous 12wk cycle . I was dissappointed with the gains, and experienced sides after the cycle was over. It has been 4 months and I've done a ton of research and ready to start again. Slingshot seems like the best route. If I do test e again, dosage should be what?
Week1-8 250mg injections 2x/wk =500mg a week
Week 9&10 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
Week 11-18 500mg injections 2x/wk =1000mg
Week 19&20 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
Week 21-24 pCT 

I also want to throw in dbol and anadrol , I have plenty on hand as well as Exemestane. 

What should my pct and dosage be?
Should I take a cycle assist during the entire time?
What should I have on hand in case sides occur?
Is there anything I should add to increase results?

Please help put together a solid mass cycle . 
Thanks in advance !!

----------


## TraPump

Seriously I am so new to this and all the guys on here have been so helpful this is awesome information. Thank you ronnie and everyone here. Can't wait to start my first cyc next week I feel much more Prepared and comfortable with it now. Got everything I'm going to need

----------


## TraPump

> Ron, I have a ton of TestE 250 left over from a previous 12wk cycle . I was dissappointed with the gains, and experienced sides after the cycle was over. It has been 4 months and I've done a ton of research and ready to start again. Slingshot seems like the best route. If I do test e again, dosage should be what?
> Week1-8 250mg injections 2x/wk =500mg a week
> Week 9&10 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
> Week 11-18 500mg injections 2x/wk =1000mg
> Week 19&20 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
> Week 21-24 pCT 
> 
> I also want to throw in dbol and anadrol , I have plenty on hand as well as Exemestane. 
> 
> ...


You'll def want an ai and serm on hand before starting any aas cycle. There are plenty of recommendations throughout this forum I have hcg , arimidex /proviron and nolva/clomid in my med cabinet at all times.

----------


## Cronos

> *You'll def want an ai and serm on hand before starting any aas cycle*. There are plenty of recommendations throughout this forum I have hcg, arimidex/proviron and nolva/clomid in my med cabinet at all times.


He has an ai on hand, it's called exemestane, i.e. aromasin

----------


## Scat40

Great read will be trying this! Makes sense why I plateau, then get a little discouraged.

----------


## TraPump

> He has an ai on hand, it's called exemestane, i.e. aromasin


I missed that. Just re read his post and saw it.

----------


## Turbogenix

> I missed that. Just re read his post and saw it.


I also have hCg on hand, along with clomid.

But still, no one has addressed my original post on my cycle...

----------


## Turbogenix

Ron, I have a ton of TestE 250 left over from a previous 12wk cycle . I was dissappointed with the gains, and experienced sides after the cycle was over. It has been 4 months and I've done a ton of research and ready to start again. Slingshot seems like the best route. If I do test e again, dosage should be what?
Week1-8 250mg injections 2x/wk =500mg a week
Week 9&10 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
Week 11-18 500mg injections 2x/wk =1000mg
Week 19&20 125mg injections 2x/wk =250mg a week
Week 21-24 pCT 

I also want to throw in dbol and anadrol , I have plenty on hand as well as Exemestane. 

What should my pct and dosage be?
Should I take a cycle assist during the entire time?
What should I have on hand in case sides occur?
Is there anything I should add to increase results?

Please help put together a solid mass cycle . 
Thanks in advance !!

----------


## adamjames

starting my 1st cycle in the next couple of months, going for 3 reloads in all followed by full pct, just getting things in order atm and am about to start writing down my exact plan.
Im going with propionate through the whole 7 months, ive read a lot on people experiences with test and most seem to say propionate is the best if your looking for minimal side effects which i am : )
Starting 400 mg a week for the first reload to see how i take the test then for 2nd reload im gonna up it to 600 mgs and throw in some dianabol for the first few weeks, maybe some deca aswell but i might leave that until my 3rd reload although on my 3rd reload im looking to get as lean as possible so maybe decas not the best choice there?? I dont wanna do tren because i have mild asthma.
ill put the prop up to 800 mgs a week for the last reload, also ive been reading a lot on HCG and im seeing so many differing opinions on wether or not to use it throughout the whole cycle, a lot of people say i should but im trying to keep the cycle as basic as possible and i dont wanna start throwing in HCG when its not needed, will i recover ok after 7 months on the gear with a strong pct? or should i throw in a 2 week pct say on the 2nd delaod at week 20?

many regards for your great work Ron thanks

----------


## Turbogenix

> starting my 1st cycle in the next couple of months, going for 3 reloads in all followed by full pct, just getting things in order atm and am about to start writing down my exact plan.
> Im going with propionate through the whole 7 months, ive read a lot on people experiences with test and most seem to say propionate is the best if your looking for minimal side effects which i am : )
> Starting 400 mg a week for the first reload to see how i take the test then for 2nd reload im gonna up it to 600 mgs and throw in some dianabol for the first few weeks, maybe some deca aswell but i might leave that until my 3rd reload although on my 3rd reload im looking to get as lean as possible so maybe decas not the best choice there?? I dont wanna do tren because i have mild asthma.
> ill put the prop up to 800 mgs a week for the last reload, also ive been reading a lot on HCG and im seeing so many differing opinions on wether or not to use it throughout the whole cycle, a lot of people say i should but im trying to keep the cycle as basic as possible and i dont wanna start throwing in HCG when its not needed, will i recover ok after 7 months on the gear with a strong pct? or should i throw in a 2 week pct say on the 2nd delaod at week 20?
> 
> 
> 
> many regards for your great work Ron thanks


Sounds intense, what types of cycles have you done before? What is your plan for a "good pct"?

----------


## The Titan99

Here's a quick one for you. If your sedentary or doing minimal cardio, 30 min moderate intensity 3-5 times a week. What would you say the least amount of protein you would take in to slow muscle loss to a minimum? I've got 3 more weeks before I'm lifting again and 4 before going heavy (hernia operation). I thought this would be an appropriate question for you since your in the same boat but a lot longer. I want to prime but don't want to backslide too much I'm 6'2" 245 lbs 47 years old at about 11-12 % BF right now (diet's been slipping a little). Currently doing 350 Sust/50 mg Var ed/50 mg Proviron ed/ 4 i.u.'s GH 5 on/2 off. Thanks Ron.

----------


## adamjames

turbogenex... if you read the first line of my post it will answer your first question : ) i dont think its that intense im just trying to do it properly instead of going on for 12 weeks then of for 12 and losing most of my gains, ive got mates who have been known to blow up then deflate in a matter of weeks, my pct plan will depend on wether or not i decide to use hcg throughout cycle,anyway ive got plenty of time to plan pct im more interested in getting my cycle right first, but if you need some help with pct id suggest checking out swiftos pct post hes the man

----------


## Turbogenix

> turbogenex... if you read the first line of my post it will answer your first question : ) i dont think its that intense im just trying to do it properly instead of going on for 12 weeks then of for 12 and losing most of my gains, ive got mates who have been known to blow up then deflate in a matter of weeks, my pct plan will depend on wether or not i decide to use hcg throughout cycle,anyway ive got plenty of time to plan pct im more interested in getting my cycle right first, but if you need some help with pct id suggest checking out swiftos pct post hes the man


Thanks, when you figure out your cycle, please post!

----------


## Turbogenix

Hey Ron perhaps you can steer me in the right direction. Though I'm new to this site, I've been a member on many others for a long time. Actually I only became a member here so I could PM you. I've herd great things. Ok here it goes...I've done past 10 and 12 wk cycles of test with a proper 4 wk pct. I've read and have not completely understood your idea behind slingshot training. I would like to put together a good long cycle for march-aug. I have on hand plenty of test e, dbol , a-bombs, Hcg , and exemestane. 

Please point me in the right direction.

----------


## ricky23

hey ronnie, how are you getting on with the recovery?
in your opinion do you think insulin combined with gh offers more in terms of growth than insulin alone dosed higher? 
in every study ive read on gh and anabolism it is seems a very poor choice but apparently theres is an influx of igf-1 when combined with slin, ive found that systemic/iver produced igf is also insignificant in terms of muscle growth but local igf produced in muscle is important. in your experience have you seen significantly better growth when gh is combined with slin? many ive talked to note leanness but nothing more in terms of growth hwen gh is used with their slin. 
much appreciated

----------


## Turbogenix

Wk 1-8 test e 500/week w/50mg dbol ED for first 4wks
Wk 9 & 10 test e 300/wk
Wk 11-18 test e 750/wk 50mg/anadrol ED for first 4wks
Wk 19 & 20 test 400/wk
Wk 21-24 PCT with clomid 100/75/50/50

Is this a good start? I would like to add I'm wini as well as I have exemestane that I could run the entire time if necessary. Please critique Ronnie. Thanks

----------


## djdizzy

Hey Ron, hope your recovery is going well. Had a couple of questions.

Coming up on the end of my 3rd reload and running 1g test / 600 Deca . I want to start a cut for the next reload and was thinking of running:

500 Test
200 Tren (First time using Tren)
50 Winny (should I split the dose? I have 25mg pills or just take the full 50 at once?)
Possibly 150 Deca should joint issues arise, or do you think I should run it from the start?

Also do I switch up my workouts rep wise? More or less sets or keep it the same? Do I continue for compound movements with the 1x4-6, 2x8-10, 1x12-15 or just stick with the higher rep range (12-15) for straight sets? Keep the rest periods the same or shorten them a little? 

Thanks for your time!

----------


## djdizzy

double post

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Wk 1-8 test e 500/week w/50mg dbol ED for first 4wks *(run d-bol for 8 weeks)*
> Wk 9 & 10 test e 300/wk
> Wk 11-18 test e 750/wk 50mg/anadrol ED for first 4wks *(run drol for 8 weeks)* 
> Wk 19 & 20 test 400/wk
> Wk 21-24 PCT with clomid 100/75/50/50
> 
> Is this a good start? *Do not run any prohormones or winstrol with d-bol and anadrol as d-bol and anadrol are for bulding as much size as possible. Use winstrol sparingly and for a cutting cycle as it really dries out the joints and can cause permanent damage which is why I recommend using a little deca along with winstrol to help counteract some of the drying out. Prohormones should never be mixed with oral steroids due to putting excess strain on the liver. In fact, I am of the belief that the pro-hormones that actually build less muscle than real steroids are harder on the liver than oral steroids like d-bol that build more muscle*. I would like to add I'm wini as well as I have exemestane that I could run the entire time if necessary. Please critique Ronnie. Thanks


above

----------


## Turbogenix

> above


Ronnie, thank you for you response. I've experienced sore joints before during other cycles, and feel I am prone to sore joints. Even if I don't use winny would it be a good idea to add deca ? If so when and how much?

as for everything else, do you agree with my dosage on test, dbol , anadrol , and clomid?

----------


## kelkel

Ronnie, would anything change for a TRT-er interested in experimenting with this protocol? I'm stuck on TRT for life due to a microadenoma and ask as I'm interested in a blast in the spring. Your time is appreciated and I apologize if this was covered. I think my eyes are bleeding from all the pages.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=nekidchickens;5866581]After scouring many different forums and reading all the information that I could soak up on the topic of both weightlifting and AAS I was left confused and with my head spinning from all the different opinions.

Ronnie when I came upon your sticky thread I read it with interest, but all of the citations and explanations that you provide gives me a great deal of confidence with what I read here. There seems to be no dissenting opinion on these boards about your expertise so with that in mind I thought I might post my proposed cycle (my second) and ask your thoughts. *THANK YOU!*

I lift 4 times per week presently. I am looking solely to gain mass, and my diet is high protein, high fat, low carb while on reload, and higher carb lower protien and fat while on deload.

Day 1 Chest/Delts/Tri (12 sets each and 9 for tri)
Day 2 Back/Biceps/Forearms (12 sets each 6 for forearms)
Day 3 Alternate Chest/Delts/Tri (12 sets each and 9 for tri)
Day 4 Alternate Back/Biceps/Forearms (12 sets each 6 for forearms)
I take Friday, Saturday and Sunday as rest days. *WAY TOO MUCH VOLUME. DO NO MORE THAN 12 SETS TOTAL PER WEEK FOR EACH BODY PART. ALSO, YOU NEED TO TRAIN LEGS WITH COMPOUND MOVEMENTS TO MAKE YOUR WHOLE BODY GROW. WHEN TRAINING EACH BODY PART TWICE A WEEK IT WOULD BE NO MORE THAN 6 SETS TWICE A WEEK.* 
I do it this way instead of taking rest in between workout days because of the availability of my gym. I plan to use the 8 reload and 2 deload cycle that you describe for both my workouts and my AAS.

Suggestions?

*DAY 1 CHEST/ BICEPS
DAY 2 LEGS
DAY 3 OFF
DAY 4 BACK/TRAPS
DAY 5 SHOULDERS/TRICEPS/ABS
DAY 6 OFF
DAY 7 OFF
DAY 8 REPEAT DAY 1*
My AAS cycle is as follows;



PHASE 1
8 week reload: 
weeks 1-4 d-bol 30mgs per day 
Test Sust 250 at 450 mgs per week (150 EOD)
Deca 200mg/ml at 300 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 150mg)
Arimidex 1mg EOD *DECREASE ARIMIDEX TO 025MGS EOD AND DROP IT ALTOGETHER IF YOU ARE NOT PRONE TO GYNO*

Weeks 5-8 Test Sust 250 at 450 mgs per week (150 EOD)* KEEP D-BOL IF FOR 8 WEEKS*
Deca 200mg/ml at 300 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 150mg)
Arimidex 1 mg EOD

2 week deload: 
weeks 9-10 Test Sust 250 at 300 mgs per week


PHASE 2
8 week reload: 

weeks 11-18 Test Sust 250 at 750 mgs per week (250 EOD)
Deca 200mg/ml at 400 mgs per week (Twice weekly at 200mg)
Arimidex 1 mg EOD

*NOTE: USE D-BOL FOR 2ND 8 WEEK RELOAD ONLY AND USE FOR ENTIRE 8 WEEKS.*PHASE 3

4 week PCT: 
week 19-23 Clomid 100/80/80/80
Nolva 40/20/20/20

What are your thoughts/critiques? *YOU DO NOT NEED NOLVA OR CLOMID. STAY WITH ARIMIDEX SINCE YOU ARE ALREADY USING IT AND ADD HCG TO PCT WHICH IS BY FAR THE MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL,*


PS- Get well soon, it seems that you have a great number of people on here who are pulling for your recovery. *THANK YOU![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Yellow;5866856]Get Well Soon, Ron!
God Bless You Always, Brother...[/QUOTE*]THANK YOU..THOSE FIRST 6 WEEKS WAS MURDER. I GET TO START LIGHT TRAINING IN 3 WEEKS AND AM BACK TO WORK PART-TIME.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> every day in muay thai and boxing classes. It's not weight lifting but there is so much concentration on my legs that i would burn them out if i had a full legs day as well.


*no it wont! You must train legs to make your upper body grow because it increases insulin sensitivity which increases the uptake of amino acids by all muscle groups!!!!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> yes, i won't gain much size to my legs that way. That is true. It is in the hundreds of squats, calf exercizes, repetative kicking and skipping that i get my workout. I am ok with my legs not getting much bigger. I just recognize that i wouldn't be able to survive my workouts if i had heavy legs days. They are pretty burned after my training.


*do less sets but still train legs with heavy weight and low reps (8-12 reps). 6 sets for quads and 4 for hamstrings would be a good place to start.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Titan, funny...I experienced the same thing for roughly a week and half on the 100mgs of Var. You think the gram of Tren is to much? Yah the gains have been great, been on point with eating. Still do not have the muscle structure like you have, along with the lower bf...I know it will come in time, considering where ive come in this past 7 months. What are your guys thoughts on say a year of slingshot, should I look at taking 4 weeks off with just a TRT dose or would I need to come off as a whole for a period of time? *I would take a 4-6 week break twice a year*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> My gyno was pretty bad all the way in to my second 8 week. This last 8 week cycle it was minimal, thinking has to with reduced bf %.*It's not your body fat levels but rather your body getting use to the anabolics. When I first started test my nipples got sore for a few weeks but it went away and no anti-es were ever needed. Anti-es can actually make you more prone to gyno in the future if you do not need them in the first place and they are hard on your body as a whole. Remember, anti-es are an anti-cancer drug which should not be taken lightly!*  Was on both an AI and 20mgs of Nolvadex/daily, this past cycle no Nolvadex. My hair loss has been minimal until I did Masteron on my second 8 week cycle and it literally stopped growing, lol. Other than that, Tren has not been bad on me. Im running on my 5th month of GH, went up to 8 iu's for two months. Im moving to Finland from the states towards the end of April first of May, not 100% sure exact date. So ive had to cut back to 5 iu's to save some cash.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5877627]Ha!! I feel like vI'm finally getting a hold on this thing!! That's exactly what I've been doing. Cut all AAS to 500 mg testp/400 mg Npp and 25 mg dbol and made HUGE gains. BP 138/85 all the way through. Switched to a 4 day split, cut sets, dropped weight and REALLY going for the squeeze and perfect form. I don't increase weight till I hit 15 perfect reps and with a 4 day split I take an extra day when I feel like I need it. Switched to 8 sets on Bi's and Tri's and gained an inch and a half on my arms in 8 weeks, 1 inch over all!! I think I was going for overload while cutting hard and that's why I was getting hurt. *Yes, you are figuring things out!!!*

*Great to see you back Ron!!* I just had hernia surgery and am back to 250 sust/25 mg Anavar till it heals. The Doc says no lifting for a month. What do you think?* 6 weeks then lift moderate then heavy the following week*. I think he's thinking of something else when he says lifting. I was thinking of doing 6 weeks off and doing a lot of cardio and dieting down, using the time as kind of a prime... What do you think? *You could but dont over do cardio and calorie restriction or serious muscle loss will occur![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> starting my 1st cycle in the next couple of months, going for 3 reloads in all followed by full pct, just getting things in order atm and am about to start writing down my exact plan.
> Im going with propionate through the whole 7 months, ive read a lot on people experiences with test and most seem to say propionate is the best if your looking for minimal side effects which i am : )* it's just the opposite! Prop will give you more sides than enanthate because it spkies blood levels more and keeps them off balance. Also, you have to do a lot of painful injections. Go with test-enanthate or test cypionate!.*
> starting 400 mg a week for the first reload to see how i take the test then for 2nd reload im gonna up it to 600 mgs and throw in some dianabol for the first few weeks, maybe some deca aswell but i might leave that until my 3rd reload although on my 3rd reload im looking to get as lean as possible so maybe decas not the best choice there?? *do not add both deca and d-bol to second cycle since tyou are new to this. Both can cause a major decrease in sex drive and when you combine the two it can be very bad for some! Would do d-bol and test second cycle and test/deca third cycle. You can still get cut using deca!* i dont wanna do tren because i have mild asthma. *i am in total agreement as tren causes the bronchial tubes to close like asthma does and if you already have mild asthma like i do, then tren could kill you if you did not have a rescue inhaler by your side. In fact, youd need to use it before leg training and have it right by your side at all times, even when not training. Tren and asthma can be done but you take a big risk!!!*
> ill put the prop up to 800 mgs a week for the last reload, also ive been reading a lot on hcg and im seeing so many differing opinions on wether or not to use it throughout the whole cycle, a lot of people say i should but im trying to keep the cycle as basic as possible and i dont wanna start throwing in hcg when its not needed, will i recover ok after 7 months on the gear with a strong pct? Or should i throw in a 2 week pct say on the 2nd deload at week 20?* if you want kids i would run 250 of hcg e a week the entire time. At the very least use it for 2 weeks along with each deload and then do a full 4 weekct after a 20 week cycle. Love*
> 
> many regards for your great work ron thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, thank you for you response. I've experienced sore joints before during other cycles, and feel I am prone to sore joints. Even if I don't use winny would it be a good idea to add deca ? If so when and how much? *Start by adding 200 mgs per week. Soem have to go as high as 3-400 to get joint relief. Be warned that you can actually do more damage to your joints while on deca by trying to lift too heavy, using poor form or doing too much volume and then once you discontinue the deca your joints will hurt so bad you canbarely lift anything so keep things strict and do not over do volume.* 
> 
> as for everything else, do you agree with my dosage on test, dbol , anadrol , and clomid? *yes I agree and you can get by without using clomid when you run HCG.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, would anything change for a TRT-er interested in experimenting with this protocol? I'm stuck on TRT for life due to a microadenoma and ask as I'm interested in a blast in the spring. *Basically you would just stay on hrt and add more anabolics during 8 week reloads then use only your hrt dosages during 2 week deloads.* Your time is appreciated and I apologize if this was covered. I think my eyes are bleeding from all the pages.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, hope your recovery is going well. Had a couple of questions.
> 
> Coming up on the end of my 3rd reload and running 1g test / 600 Deca . I want to start a cut for the next reload and was thinking of running:
> 
> 500 Test
> 200 Tren (First time using Tren)
> 50 Winny (should I split the dose? I have 25mg pills or just take the full 50 at once?) *Either way is fine. I feel it's easier to take all 50 mgs before breakfast. Taking it late in the day may rev you up and cause insomnia.*Possibly 150 Deca should joint issues arise, or do you think I should run it from the start?*Run it from the start. Once your joints are hurt they takes a long time to heal and if you do a lot of damage they will never be the same.*Also do I switch up my workouts rep wise? More or less sets or keep it the same? Do I continue for compound movements with the 1x4-6, 2x8-10, 1x12-15 or just stick with the higher rep range (12-15) for straight sets? Keep the rest periods the same or shorten them a little?* Keep reps around 10-15 and volume the same. Most of us will reduce volume by about 1/3 a few weeks before a show but since you are not doing a show keep volume the same. Decreasing rest between sets is not going to help you get cut up. Focus on cardio and especially diet to burn the fat. If you move too fast between sets with higher reps you will lose strength then next will come size.* 
> 
> Thanks for your time!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, i had a question about doing a test / winny stack wondering what you though about the two.. thanks *Its good for getting cut but I would add in some deca to protect your joints as winstrol really dries them out*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, how are you getting on with the recovery? *I got over hump with acute pain and am now am dealing with chronic pain. I am recoverying well. It's an 18 month recovery period for a 4-level fusion. The nerves have to regenerate and that's why it's so painful!* 
> in your opinion do you think insulin combined with gh offers more in terms of growth than insulin alone dosed higher? *Most definetly as insulin and steroids cause hypertrophy (larger muscle cells) and high dosages of GH cause hyperplasia (an increase in muscle cells to make larger) and insulin increases the uptake of amino acids more than anabolics and gh...*
> in every study ive read on gh and anabolism it is seems a very poor choice but apparently theres is an influx of igf-1 when combined with slin, ive found that systemic/iver produced igf is also insignificant in terms of muscle growth but local igf produced in muscle is important. in your experience have you seen significantly better growth when gh is combined with slin? many ive talked to note leanness but nothing more in terms of growth hwen gh is used with their slin. [B]*Combining GH and INSULIN creates a synergistic muscle building environment that neither can produce when used alone. Adding IGF-1 helps as well. When 8ius or more of legit pharm grade GH is used daily, muscle growth will occur. 80% of all GH on the market is fake!!! Check into pharmaceutical grade Ansomone GH from China as MARCUS has suggested many times*....[/B]much appreciated


above

----------


## Turbogenix

Ronnie, thank you for you response. I've experienced sore joints before during other cycles , and feel I am prone to sore joints. Even if I don't use winny would it be a good idea to add deca ? If so when and how much?

as for everything else, do you agree with my dosage on test , dbol , anadrol , and clomid ?


Stats: 25, 5'8 185lbs

Wk 1-8 test e. 500/wk
Wk 1-8 anadrol 50mg ED
Wk 1-8 deca 400mg/wk 

Wk 9&10 test e. 300/wk

Wk 11-18 test e. 750/wk
Wk 11-18 dbol 50mg ED
Wk 11-18 deca 400 mg/wk

Wk 19&20 test 300/wk

Wk 21-28 test 750/wk
Wk 21-28 winny 30mg ED
WK 21-28 deca 400mg/wk

Wk 29&30 NOTHING---PRIME---

Wk 31-34 Clomid 100/75/75/50
Wk 31-34 HcG 500iu/wk

I have enough Exemestane on hand for when I need it....should I be proactive and take it starting week 1 and follow thru til wk 34?

----------


## slimshady01

Ronnie .

What do you think about this post from Swifto recently made in regards to AI use?

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...n-cycle-Swifto


I know your against the use of an AI if you are not gyno prone since one can lose sex drive, hurt joints etc if it gets to low.

But what if for example you have bloodwork done on cycle and your estrogen is 250 with a range of 20-50. Now you get on a small dose of Aromasin or 12.5mg a day and it goes to 70.

The 70 is still higher then normal and would not cause any sexual issues nor would it joint issues but its much better then being 4x the high normal. 

Thats kinda my story with bloodwork so i use that for an example.

----------


## Yellow

> Originally Posted by Yellow
> 
> 
> Get Well Soon, Ron!
> God Bless You Always, Brother...
> 
> 
> *
> THANK YOU..THOSE FIRST 6 WEEKS WAS MURDER. I GET TO START LIGHT TRAINING IN 3 WEEKS AND AM BACK TO WORK PART-TIME.*


That's great to hear, Brother...

BTW you missed my post in previous page : http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...23#post5893123

Really need your help & advice from you regarding my contest-prep..

----------


## Turbogenix

> Ronnie, thank you for you response. I've experienced sore joints before during other cycles , and feel I am prone to sore joints. Even if I don't use winny would it be a good idea to add deca ? If so when and how much?
> 
> as for everything else, do you agree with my dosage on test , dbol , anadrol , and clomid ?
> 
> 
> Stats: 25, 5'8 185lbs
> 
> Wk 1-8 test e. 500/wk
> Wk 1-8 anadrol 50mg ED
> ...


Ronnie, here are a few questions regarding my above cycle...

Should I do a third reload phase? Or is that too long?
Are my dosages ok for Hcg as PCT?
I have decided to replace deca with EQ at 400/wk...good idea?

Thank you, you have been extremely helpful, I understand your busy and recovering. when you get around to my questions I will greatly appreciate it!

----------


## 92277

I know this might be a dumb question but I read that the more you dose the more likely it is that an undesirable side effect will happen, so side effects are not automatic with use of steroids ? Like acne, gyno, rage ect. ect.

----------


## kisektah1

Hi Ron,

Stats: 32 y/o 112kg 16% bf. I'm currently on week 15 of my cycle consisting of:

Week:
1-8; prop 500mg pw
1-8: tren e 400mg pw
8-10: prop 250mg pw
10-17; prop 750mg pw
10-15; tren e 600mg pw


I will be starting my pct in two weeks time:

100mg Triptorelin (one day after last test shot)
Nolva 40/40/20/20/10
Clom 50/50/25
Tribulus 



If my blood work comes in clear i will start saving up for my next cycle. I really did not like the dramatic side effects of that high of a dose of Test Prop (excessive bloat, excessive crazy hair growth etc..) BTW i have taken Testosterone a few times before but not at that high dose. I'm planning in two to three months time to start my next cycle, i want it to be relatively short (i want to do another reload and deload in the future)


Proposed Cycle 
week:
1-11: Test Cyp 225mg pw
1-10: Deca 500mg pw
1-10: Tren E 100mg pw (had some Tren E left over from last cycle)

Pct:
Wk 11:100mg Triptorelin
Wk: 10-11: 2x shots of HCG 2500iu
Wk 13-17: Nolva 40/40/20/20
Wk 13-17: Clom 50/50/25
Wk 13-17 Tribulus.

I'm looking for more of a hardened, lean look and not to gain much muscle + bloat. What do you think about this cycle? Will 300-400mg of B6 Every Day to combat the prolactin build up (from tren and deca)? Will this amount of test (250mg - trt dose) be enough? Will i gain much bloat from this cycle (ps: i might slow down on the carbs this time around)? A lot of people say deca and tren together is not a good combo, but their reasoning is because 'vets say so' (no disrespect intended). I was thinking of just upping the tren dose and forget about the deca but i have not used deca before and i have heard good things about it. BTW i prefer to not use an AI throughout. I also have got [ GHRP-2/CJC 1295 (not dac)/ IGF-1 ] given to me, where can they fit in this cycle? Should i reload/reload for this 11 week cycle??

My current workout is:
Mon: Back/ rear delts.
Tues: Chest/ abs -20 mins cardio
Wed: Legs (ham/quads/calves)/ Traps
Thurs: Shoulders/ Rear Delts
Fri: Bis/Tris
Sat: - 40 mins cardio
Sun: Rest



Thank You for your help RR and sorry about all the questions!!!

----------


## adamjames

> above


Ive just recieved 8 weeks worth of propionate yesterday so ill have to go with it now Ron, ill switch to enenthate on my 2nd reload if the sides are too much or the pains too much, ive got 25 gauge needles so maybe ill be ok? Ill take your advice on the dianabol and use it on my second reload and leave the deca till my 3rd reload, would the deca and test be ideal for 3rd reload?? like i said im looking to get ripped and lose any water at that stage, could i throw in an oral like winny or something? what would you recommend? 
Ill steer clear of the tren for sure sounds nasty for asthma sufferers.
Funny you should ask because i dont want kids actually, but i do want a sex life still so i think i will run the hcg for my 2 week deloads as you advised and see how that goes, does it cause any excess water retention or any other side effects? Will it hinder my gains at all? Cause if so i might just leave it out until my second deload at 18 weeks in?
Cheers Ron

----------


## ricky23

thanks for the reply ronnie, 18 months is a long time will you able to go heavy on other bodyparts? but the benefits of having the op done outweigh the negatives and hopefully you recover quicker. 
yeah slin and gh comlpement each other well, in your view would the combo of the two and aas at moderate doses work better than slin and aas at higher doses?
i.e 2g test, 10ius slin/gh x3 week or 2g test 600mg tren and 20ius slin x3 week
i know must be difficult to give an answer (probably abit of a silly question as it would be hard to tell!)as both are good options but i think test/gh/slin might be more beneficial in the short and long term but im not sure, both would work out roughly the same money wise i think. would be nice not get tren sweats for a change!

----------


## hellarockstar

Love the post! Thanks Ronnie!

----------


## sircurl

Ronnie, currently on my first course- 750mg test e 10 weeks, 40mg dbol 4 weeks. Currently been on 5 weeks. Have no sides atall: no acne, minimal testicular atrophy, not much change in mood, although the dbol suppressed my appetite a fair bit. Is this normal? Does this mean this is a perfect dose, or not enough? It's legit stuff, I can tell by the huge strength increases and increased size/vasculairty, just kind of 'expected' all the stuff you see online happen to me.

I'm planning on doing a cruise for 4-5 weeks when this course is over, with maybe 200mg test e/c a week, and will be doing another 'blast' after that. I was thinking about adding in another compound, and maybe ditching dbol because of the above reason. I can get hold of Tren A/Deca /Equipose/NPP, thinking of either test e/eq, test p/npp, or test p/tren a. Which of these would u suggest, and at what dose? Thanks in advance.

----------


## redmeat1

was curious if you had any suggestions for someone who's very gyno prone...i'm just coming off a test/deca cycle and will never do that one again ha ha. i know you your not a fan of anit-e's so is there one out there thats effective for gyno prone people that relativly safe? i was using stane at 12.5mgs ed and was still getting gyno so i ran letro at .5mgs ed with prami 2.5mg ed and that kept the gyno at bay. also i was thinking 400mgs test cyp and 400mgs eq for 8 weeks then 2 weeks 250mgs test cyp then 800mgs test cyp with 100mgs of masteron eod for eight weeks...

----------


## meangreen222

huge bump....thanks Ronnie!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have a question... I'm a new user and current taking 200ML of depo cyn from my Dr every 2 weeks and I am thinking about adding T400 myself on the in between weeks. What say you?


*Adding some t400 would work great. The depo from your doc would keep your homones better balanced if he were to prescribe 200 mgs weekly.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Guys I've been slacking on answering questions because I have been pre-occupied with rehabbing my back and getting back to work. I am feeling much better now. I plan to have all of your questions anwered in the next 7 days..

Thank you for your support,
Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great to see you back ron ,hopefully you'll be better than ever when you hit training again! After some trials the doc recently switched the settings on my machine from cpap back to its original autopap mode because the results showed i was getn on better with this due to less episodes per night and see how i get on with that for 6 months,  everythings perfect but i noticed the last 2 weeks that i seem to be having one sweating episode a night, a few times woken with this den go back to sleep,any ideas? I am tending to sleep a lot more on my side lately than my back but the mask is firmly on with no leaks as ive checked anytime ive woken due to my kids crying/waking in the night etc. Also ive been off 6 months now due to various reasons and yet i still sweat extremely easily , as in if i walk into a heated room ill sweat underneat my arms immediatly and no matter what my feet are sweating everyday with socks on its ridiculous, tren enth was last thing i took with test and it was pretty shit god knows wot was in it


*sounds like male menopause too me..how old are you and has your sex drive came back 100 after having gone off the tren?*

----------


## lynxeffect1

> *sounds like male menopause too me..how old are you and has your sex drive came back 100 after having gone off the tren?*


Im only 28 ron ! when i was using tren i was using test aswel of coarse and libido was fine and done a good pct afterwards. my libido since i came off is hard to tell because my gf hadnt long left in her pregnancy around the same time and is only getn her body back to working order herself now , so that on top of taking care of a new born and another child , no job and money worrys ,arguments, etc ... things have been stressfull with a while. but as i said wots annoying me is just the sweating all the time still, its a joke, a pair of socks if too much heat for me and i sweat threw onto my shoes and same if i out on jumper or jacket , very annoying. its not as bad as before i got cpap and stoped tren but at this stage it shud be well gone , esp with losing a ton water weight which i think was the main reason i got sleep apnea because i now know upping my test dosages all the time without using masteron or hgh or anti e was making me look like shit and causing all the water retention, dont think id have got sleep apnea at all only for this, next time gonna get lean ,stay lean and grow lean.

----------


## BryanS1987

When you say on the reload use more Anabolics, Protien and Training if this is the method your advising for greater gains etc is there a limit to how much Anabolics you should take every time you stop start this method if your advising to use more There must be some sort of limit to how much your body can take. Also Do you need to up your Anabolics intake on the next cycle to gain more, What i mean is if you where to train without the use of Anabolics and go natural you lift more weight as your muscles and strength grow, So what im getting to is.. If you can gain muscle and strength naturaly why would you need to keep adding more anabolics. If i take what i had taken on my first cycle would my body not continue to grow as i build up strength and the aid of the Anabolics/Supplements etc like you would if you trained without the aid of Anabolics? 

P.s Im still learning so be easy on me lol.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron,
> i miss you brother...
> It's nice to see you getting better & better!
> 
> I'm have finished deload phase with 1,5ml sustanon 250 per week (375mg per week).
> I'm at 9-10% bodyfat at the present.
> 
> Now i am doing 10 weeks contest-prep cycle (contest day is going to be at the last day of week 10 (sunday morning until afternoon)).
> 
> ...


above

----------


## rockstah69

I just happened to stumble on this post by chance! And I am thrilled I did!! I just began my first blast this week! I was told about Blasting and Cruising for constant gains but didn't know much, I needed more proof and WOW....SO GLAD I found this post!

Kudos to Ronnie, much Respect!

----------


## rockstah69

Ron, I am 36 years old and have low Test, been on Test Cyp of 100mg/wk for a few months now and have made significant gains, feeling good too. I was recommended by a pro BB to do a blast and cruise. I began my first blast of Test Cyp this week which I will run for 6 weeks and then deload another 6 weeks but you state only 2 weeks. However, during the deload 6 weeks I will cruise at 100mg, will that still cause a downgrade in my receptors? 

Also Ronnie, get well soon and God Bless You Brother!

----------


## Yellow

> above


Wow...
That's awesome, ron..

You recommend taking 1tab of letro daily for the last 2 weeks of show, How do you solve estrogen rebound after cessation of letro usage?
Some say to incorporate test for 2 weeks post show to avoid estrogen rebound, while some say to taper down the letro dosage and use nolva 20mg for 3-4 weeks after stopping the letro. Which one is right?

Regarding Trenbolone , is it true that trenbolone is harsh on liver & kidney?
Many people get dark urine & renal panel elevated while on trenbolone.
They over and over accuse trenbolone for getting kidney failure.
What's your opinion on this, ron?

----------


## vikingvip

> Ronnie is one of the best guys we got on here. Solid post man, I like what I see.


very good shape

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> When you say on the reload use more Anabolics, Protien and Training if this is the method your advising for greater gains etc is there a limit to how much Anabolics you should take every time you stop start this method if your advising to use more There must be some sort of limit to how much your body can take. *It varies because some have more muscle receptors than others but usually anything over 2 grams a test is a waste IMO. As far as other anabolics are concerned it also varies but I would say anything over around 100 mgs of d-bol daily is waste and more than around 1 gram of tren per week is a waste*. Also Do you need to up your Anabolics intake on the next cycle to gain more, What i mean is if you where to train without the use of Anabolics and go natural you lift more weight as your muscles and strength grow, So what im getting to is.. If you can gain muscle and strength naturaly why would you need to keep adding more anabolics. If i take what i had taken on my first cycle would my body not continue to grow as i build up strength and the aid of the Anabolics/Supplements etc like you would if you trained without the aid of Anabolics? *Yes up to a point but then you will reach a point of diminishing returns when using the same dosage of steroids when it comes to size/strength gains. After a while you must take more to get bigger because your body eventually adapts to the dosages being used. Then when you plateau by reloading and deloading with higher dosages you'll need to come off and go on HRT dosages for about 6 weeks then come back and try to make more gains. Genetics play a huge role in how your body uptakes anabolics. Those born with the most muscle fibers have more receptor sites-hence they are able to gain more benefit by taking steroids. Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler are prime examples. 99% of the population could follow their exact same diet, workout program, and anabolic usage and still never even come close to looking like them. They have veins that look like a garden hose in some areas of their body. That's something your born with as well!* P.s Im still learning so be easy on me lol.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, I am 36 years old and have low Test, been on Test Cyp of 100mg/wk for a few months now and have made significant gains, feeling good too. I was recommended by a pro BB to do a blast and cruise. I began my first blast of Test Cyp this week which I will run for 6 weeks and then deload another 6 weeks but you state only 2 weeks. However, during the deload 6 weeks I will cruise at 100mg, will that still cause a downgrade in my receptors? *yes it will give your receptors a break but you will lose some size doing it that way and produce more of a yo-yo effect with your system as a whole by taking off so much time and shocking your system with (time off/equals time on) is never a good thing IMO. Pro bodybuilders do not cycle this way!* 
> Also Ronnie, get well soon and God Bless You Brother!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Wow...
> That's awesome, ron..
> 
> You recommend taking 1tab of letro daily for the last 2 weeks of show, How do you solve estrogen rebound after cessation of letro usage?
> Some say to incorporate test for 2 weeks post show to avoid estrogen rebound, while some say to taper down the letro dosage and use nolva 20mg for 3-4 weeks after stopping the letro. Which one is right? *Neither IMO! Get back on test at HRT dosage and since you are not using large dosages of aromatizing steroids after a show there is no estrogen being converted over to cause an issue.* 
> 
> Regarding Trenbolone , is it true that trenbolone is harsh on liver & kidney? *not on the liver but it can put a strain on the kidneys as can any steroid that thickens the blood because rising hemocit levels can cause high blood pressure-hence placing some strain on the kidneys*. 
> Many people get dark urine & renal panel elevated while on trenbolone.
> They over and over accuse trenbolone for getting kidney failure.
> What's your opinion on this, ron?* I don't buy into it but I have seen a few have prostrate issue using high dosages of tren long term*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im only 28 ron ! when i was using tren i was using test aswel of coarse and libido was fine and done a good pct afterwards. my libido since i came off is hard to tell because my gf hadnt long left in her pregnancy around the same time and is only getn her body back to working order herself now , so that on top of taking care of a new born and another child , no job and money worrys ,arguments, etc ... things have been stressfull with a while. but as i said wots annoying me is just the sweating all the time still, its a joke, a pair of socks if too much heat for me and i sweat threw onto my shoes and same if i out on jumper or jacket , very annoying. its not as bad as before i got cpap and stoped tren but at this stage it shud be well gone , esp with losing a ton water weight which i think was the main reason i got sleep apnea because i now know upping my test dosages all the time without using masteron or hgh or anti e was making me look like shit and causing all the water retention, dont think id have got sleep apnea at all only for this, next time gonna get lean ,stay lean and grow lean.


 *Excessive sweating can be a warning sign of anxiety issues, thyroid problems and even diabetes. Please go see a doctor so you can be evaluated by a specialist*.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> was curious if you had any suggestions for someone who's very gyno prone...i'm just coming off a test/deca cycle and will never do that one again ha ha. i know you your not a fan of anit-e's so is there one out there thats effective for gyno prone people that relativly safe? i was using stane at 12.5mgs ed and was still getting gyno so i ran letro at .5mgs ed with prami 2.5mg ed and that kept the gyno at bay. also i was thinking 400mgs test cyp and 400mgs eq for 8 weeks then 2 weeks 250mgs test cyp then 800mgs test cyp with 100mgs of masteron eod for eight weeks...*I would try nolvadex*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, currently on my first course- 750mg test e 10 weeks, 40mg dbol 4 weeks. Currently been on 5 weeks. Have no sides atall: no acne, minimal testicular atrophy, not much change in mood, although the dbol suppressed my appetite a fair bit. Is this normal? *D-bol can cause several things such as a loss in libido, appetite and energy.* Does this mean this is a perfect dose, or not enough? * It means you are getting along well with that particular drug combo and should use it as a staple for building size but nothing more or nothing less.* It's legit stuff, I can tell by the huge strength increases and increased size/vasculairty, just kind of 'expected' all the stuff you see online happen to me. *Everyone reacts differently. For example, some get gyno and some do not!*
> 
> I'm planning on doing a cruise for 4-5 weeks when this course is over, with maybe 200mg test e/c a week, and will be doing another 'blast' after that. I was thinking about adding in another compound, and maybe ditching dbol because of the above reason. I can get hold of Tren A/Deca /Equipose/NPP, thinking of either test e/eq, test p/npp, or test p/tren a. Which of these would u suggest, and at what dose? *Test at 1 gram and tren at 400 mgs weekly should suffice*. Thanks in advance.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the reply ronnie, 18 months is a long time will you able to go heavy on other bodyparts? *actually, i can go heavy in two more weeks but will wait another 2 weeks to do so and wil take even more time with legs. It's the nerves, not the fusion and muscles that take up to 18 montns to regenerate.* obut the benefits of having the op done outweigh the negatives and hopefully you recover quicker.* i'm bouncing back fast!*yeah slin and gh comlpement each other well, in your view would the combo of the two and aas at moderate doses work better than slin and aas at higher doses? *yes because legit pharm grade gh like marcus300 speaks of will helps keep body fat levels down while bulking and causes hyperplasia.*i.e 2g test, 10ius slin/gh x3 week or 2g test 600mg tren and 20ius slin x3 week
> i know must be difficult to give an answer (probably abit of a silly question as it would be hard to tell!)as both are good options but i think test/gh/slin might be more beneficial in the short and long term but im not sure, both would work out roughly the same money wise i think. Would be nice not get tren sweats for a change! *you need to run slin and gh daily and for maximum results an oral steroid like d-bol should be added to the test*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ive just recieved 8 weeks worth of propionate yesterday so ill have to go with it now Ron, ill switch to enenthate on my 2nd reload if the sides are too much or the pains too much, ive got 25 gauge needles so maybe ill be ok?* I think you'll make it through it but its the post injection size soreness more so than the size of the needle that gets hard to deal with overtime*. Ill take your advice on the dianabol and use it on my second reload and leave the deca till my 3rd reload, would the deca and test be ideal for 3rd reload?? like i said im looking to get ripped and lose any water at that stage, could i throw in an oral like winny or something? what would you recommend?* I would use only 4-500 mgs of test weekly, 150 mgs of deca weekly for joint pain and 50 mgs of winstrol in tablet form daily for getting hard. You can go higher on the test if you must use anti-es for gyno issues.*
> Ill steer clear of the tren for sure sounds nasty for asthma sufferers.* I am scared that later on down the road researchers will find out it causes COPD for some because of the bronchial tube irritation caused by ten much like that caused from smoking cigarettes. I know I am probably the first to say this but it's a concern of mine I hope is not true!!!* Funny you should ask because i dont want kids actually, but i do want a sex life still so i think i will run the hcg for my 2 week deloads as you advised and see how that goes, does it cause any excess water retention or any other side effects?* It can increase your chances of gyno if you are prone. Some run 500 weekly throughout the entire cycle to increase the volume of their ejaculations.* Will it hinder my gains at all? *no!* Cause if so i might just leave it out until my second deload at 18 weeks in?
> Cheers Ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron,
> 
> Stats: 32 y/o 112kg 16% bf. I'm currently on week 15 of my cycle consisting of:
> 
> Week:
> 1-8; prop 500mg pw
> 1-8: tren e 400mg pw
> 8-10: prop 250mg pw
> 10-17; prop 750mg pw
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I know this might be a dumb question but I read that the more you dose the more likely it is that an undesirable side effect will happen, so side effects are not automatic with use of steroids ? Like acne, gyno, rage ect. ect.* roid rage is a myth but about 7 out of 100 people do become much more aggresive, especially with the androgenic steroids like tren and anadrol. Some get acne with only 100 mgs of tren weekly and some wont get it taking as high as 2 grams of tren per week.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, here are a few questions regarding my above cycle...
> 
> Should i do a third reload phase? Or is that too long? *if you are competing or dont want kids then keep going with the 3rd reload*.
> Are my dosages ok for hcg as pct?*increase hcg to 1500 eod for 2 weeks*
> i have decided to replace deca with eq at 400/wk...good idea? *no..eq is too weak imo.. Test/drol and test/d-bol is plenty strong at this point. Adding some tren or deca would be your next option*
> 
> thank you, you have been extremely helpful, i understand your busy and recovering. When you get around to my questions i will greatly appreciate it!


above

----------


## djdizzy

Ron, just wanted to post the results I've had using your slingshot training method. testing done by a body fat dunk tank

When I started:

8/6/2011
Weight: 206.25
Lean Lbs. 176.8
Fat Lbs 29.5
Body Fat % 14.3

now 3 reloads later:
3/3/2012
Weight: 226.25
Lean Lbs. 198.55
Fat Lbs 27.75
Body Fat % 12.2

I put on 20 lean pounds while keeping my fat in check. My next reload I will start a cut to hopefully get down to 8% BF for summer while maintaning my gains.

Thanks again! This system works!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie .
> 
> What do you think about this post from Swifto recently made in regards to AI use?
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...n-cycle-Swifto
> 
> 
> I know your against the use of an AI if you are not gyno prone since one can lose sex drive, hurt joints etc if it gets to low.
> 
> ...


*First off all I want to say that Swifto is a highly intelligent guy and a friend of mine. Secondly, I am not against the use of anti-es per se but I am of the opinion there is a lot of abuse going on regarding these drugs. Most stemming from newbies out of fear they are going to grow man boobs or veterans who are now set in their ways . I think it's a mistake to take another drug to try and counteract the side effects of another drug unless it's absolute neccessary. The more drugs you take the more side effects you are going to have, the more money you are going to spend and you increase the risk of having health issues later on down the road, particular a drug that is designed to fight cancer. Anti-es were designed for women with breast cancer not for bodybuilders whose estrogen levels rise while on a cycle and some of these cheap liquid anti-es being sold are bogus. Yes, anti-es helps prevent gyno to those who are prone and some people need this very potent drug. However, I do not believe it's an increase in estrogen that causes health problems when taking aromatizing steroids but rather an imbalance between the two hormones testosterone and estrogen. When test levels rise so does estrogen levels and that's okay in my book. It's when estrogen levels get so high they become out of balance with testosterone levels that can bring about issues for some. 

There are people that do better using lesser amounts of aromatizing steroids and higher amounts of non-aromatizing steroids. For example, 500 mgs of test may be all they can handle to prevent estrogen levels from becoming out of control and causing gyno without using anti-es. In these particular cases, I would recommend not going over 500 mgs of test to prevent taking a potentially harmful drug (anti-estrogens) unless you were a top level competitor. Too much estogen in relation to test levels is not good for ones health but neither is taking anti-es at any dose so basically some are in a no win situation in term of side effects from either having too high of estrogen or having to take anti-es!!!

I don't think anyone, including myself has the final say on this controversial topic but I can tell you from experience that I have never had gyno and that even smaller dosages of anti-es make me feel depressed, give me headaches, decreases my libido, make me feel lethargic, cause irritability, increase my joint pain to the point I can barely train some days and trust worthy pharm grade anti-es cost a fortune! So, I think it's a personal decision everyone must make on their own.*

----------


## lynxeffect1

> *Excessive sweating can be a warning sign of anxiety issues, thyroid problems and even diabetes. Please go see a doctor so you can be evaluated by a specialist*.


forgot to mention im also on accutane , into my 2nd month of 90mg a day, before that it was 40mg for 2months, then must go back again to the derm, was checking it out earlier and it seems many people sweat a lot on accutane so im hoping this is why, what u wreckon ron? i have booked a doctors appointment for next week aswel of coarse

----------


## FONZY007

> Ron, just wanted to post the results I've had using your slingshot training method. testing done by a body fat dunk tank
> 
> When I started:
> 
> 8/6/2011
> Weight: 206.25
> Lean Lbs. 176.8
> Fat Lbs 29.5
> Body Fat % 14.3
> ...


Good job bro, what are you using? 8 weeks on 2 weeks off?

----------


## djdizzy

> Good job bro, what are you using? 8 weeks on 2 weeks off?


Ya, 8 week reloads, 2 week deloads

1st reload 500mg test, 400mg Deca , 50mg Proviron 
2nd reload 750 test, 500 Deca, 50mg Proviron
3rd reload 1g test, 600 Deca, 50mg Proviron

all deloads were 250mg test and 50mg Proviron

Start 4th reload next week doing a cut with
500mg test, 200mg Tren , 150mg Deca, 50mg Winny, 50 mg Proviron

Will do another body fat test come summer time and post the results again. Loving the slingshot training!

----------


## adamjames

> above


Thanks for your advice Ron, right then after some more research i have decided to do 20 weeks using your slingshot method followed by 4 weeks full pct, i wont be doing 30 weeks as i said before seen as im new to cycling and theres a slight chance i will change my mind about wanting kids in the future : )
My cycle is looking like this so far:
week 1-8 -Test prop 420 mg a week
week 9-10 - Test prop - 200 mg a week, hcg 
week 11-18 - Test prop - 500 mg a week
week 11- 15 - Dianabol 20 mg a day
week 19 - 20 - Test prop - 250 mg a week, hcg
week 20- 24 - 4 weeks pct - nolva, clomid, hcg

I have arimidex , obviously a hot topic with many different opinions on if i should use it throughout the entire course or not, i know where you stand on running anti es but if i did end up running it i would .5 EOD suffice?
Also, for my second reload i want to cut down fat and water and harden up thats why im only running the dbol for the first 4 weeks? Then i would like to add in winny or masteron towards the end of the second reload, what one of the 2 would you reccomend and at what dose? Ive heard great things about masteron and people say i wont need an anti e if i use masteron?

Love

----------


## FONZY007

> Ya, 8 week reloads, 2 week deloads
> 
> 1st reload 500mg test, 400mg Deca , 50mg Proviron 
> 2nd reload 750 test, 500 Deca, 50mg Proviron
> 3rd reload 1g test, 600 Deca, 50mg Proviron
> 
> all deloads were 250mg test and 50mg Proviron
> 
> Start 4th reload next week doing a cut with
> ...


Are you having any acne or sides? Going that high, I was thinking of doing the same with test and a low dose of deca for the joints

But I was going to do 400 test ew 8 weeks than deload for 2 weeks, do you need to run test at a low dose or stop all together 
Than jump to 600 test ew with some masteron and be done lol

----------


## darkcrayz

Hey Ronnie.

I hope the rehab is going good for your back. 

I really like taking Havoc/Hdrol. I feel when I run those my shoulders and arms put some size on. I find when I run test/tren I put some size on, its slower and i get stronger. When I run Havoc/Hdrol the size comes quicker and less strength. More anabolic vs androgenic ?

Do you have a recommendation for an injectable steroid that will give me more size gains over strength?

Thanks for all your help.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

good to hear your recovery is going as well as mine did ronnie... post lumbar fusion....dr david mccords surgical ability....n ..your rehab advice is the bomb!! you guys are awesome brother!!!  :7up:  :7up:  :7up: 

ronnie...how can the upper chest be worked with pullovers???

----------


## djdizzy

> Are you having any acne or sides? Going that high, I was thinking of doing the same with test and a low dose of deca for the joints
> 
> But I was going to do 400 test ew 8 weeks than deload for 2 weeks, do you need to run test at a low dose or stop all together 
> Than jump to 600 test ew with some masteron and be done lol


No problems with acne other than when first starting up the cycle, which is normal for me, and then I added some HCG into the 3rd reload and broke out for a little bit from that. Thankfully I have no problems running test or deca at those doses.

During deloads test is run lower, usually at 250mg per week. Post up your cycle for Ronnie to take a look at and he'll point you in the right direction. With his guidance and the slingshot system I am very happy with the progress I've made so far!

----------


## kelevra

Glad to see ya back Ron

----------


## layerofblock

Hi Ronnie,
I would like to start out by saying that the knowledge you possess and share with with others is very refreshing. I have been lifting since I seen my first Steve Reeves movie at 10 years old. I am now a Grandfather and have been lifting with my grandson since he was in 7th grade. He is now in 10th grade and just turned 16. He loves to lift and play football. I have him on a STS 4 day split. He wants to keep his Bench, Squat and Deadlift progressing due to him being tested in these lifts for football, plus he just likes to lift heavy. He also wants to bodybuild. This makes it a little tricky but this is what I've been doing. Mondays - Chest 6 sets, Back 6 sets, Delts 4/6 sets, Triceps 4/6 sets, Biceps 4/6 sets.
Bench press would be heavy - 4x5 reps working down to 3x2 reps in an 8 week period.

Fridays - would be the same as Mondays except that for benches it would be 1x10/15.
Then 5 sets of other assistence lifts like Inclines and flyes.

Wednesday - wk 1 - Deadlifts 3x5 Saturday - wk 1 - Squats 4x6
2 - Deadlifts 3x5 2 - " 4x5
3 - Deadlifts 3x3 3- " 4x4
4 - Squats 3x10 4 - " 3x3
5 - Deadlifts 3x3 5 - No Squats
6 - Deadlifts 3x2 6 - Squats 3x3
7 - Squats 3x10 7 - " 3x2
8 - Deadlifts 3x2 8 - " 3x2

Now Wednesdays after Deadlifts he likes to still do Squats in the 8/10 rep range for a couple of sets. I try to keep him from doing no more than 6 sets total for legs after Deadlifts. Week 4 and 7 could change depending on how his Deadlifts look but basically thats it. Saturdays are mostly for Squating heavy. There again taking a break for one week and just doing leg presses and lunges no more than 6 sets total. My question here is if you think this is to much or not enough? Do you have any ideas that could help? He is the type of kid that likes to keep pushing and sometimes I have to slow him down always thinking of injurys. He weighs 195, Benches 300, Squats 425 and Deadlifts 525. We are presently on a deload.

PS - I don't like box squats for his age. What is your opinion. The football team sure likes them. I just don't think they much better than regular Squats and the chance for injury I think is greater.
Also I would like to throw Power Cleans in there somewere, I just don't know where to put them. What do you think?

Thank you.

----------


## layerofblock

Sorry - but Saturdays routine failed to post. Here it is.
wk 1 - Squats 4x6
2 - Squats 4x5
3 - Squats 4x4
4 - Squats 3x3
5 - No Squats
6 - Squats 3x3
7 - Squats 3x2
8 - Squats 3x2

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I[B] have a lot going on right now so please hang in there and I'll get to your questions this weekend end. It seems there are not enough hours in the day![/B]

----------


## The Titan99

No worry's Ron, take it easy. Me and everyone else will wait as long as it takes I think...

----------


## slimshady01

Ron, 
first off hope you are doing better.

This question is for my wife. We finally had our last child on 1/1/12! Now my wife is back in the gym and ready to lose her pregnant weight. 

She is starting phentermine from the doc to help kick start some weight loss since it worked on her before. she comes to the gym with me 5 days a week and trains hard.

When she gets lower I was pondering putting her on a small t3 and clen or just adding t3 to her phentermine.

WHat dosages would i put her on. Would i follow the normal t3 protocol or just put her on 37.5mcg throughout her cut to keep thyroid at normal lvls? should she be on 5mg of var to keep muscle wasting and if so how long can women cycle this for?

Any other help will be appreciated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, 
> first off hope you are doing better.
> 
> This question is for my wife. We finally had our last child on 1/1/12! Now my wife is back in the gym and ready to lose her pregnant weight. 
> 
> She is starting phentermine from the doc to help kick start some weight loss since it worked on her before. she comes to the gym with me 5 days a week and trains hard.
> 
> When she gets lower I was pondering putting her on a small t3 and clen or just adding t3 to her phentermine.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> I would like to start out by saying that the knowledge you possess and share with with others is very refreshing. I have been lifting since I seen my first Steve Reeves movie at 10 years old. I am now a Grandfather and have been lifting with my grandson since he was in 7th grade. He is now in 10th grade and just turned 16. He loves to lift and play football. I have him on a STS 4 day split. He wants to keep his Bench, Squat and Deadlift progressing due to him being tested in these lifts for football, plus he just likes to lift heavy. He also wants to bodybuild. This makes it a little tricky but this is what I've been doing. Mondays - Chest 6 sets, Back 6 sets, Delts 4/6 sets, Triceps 4/6 sets, Biceps 4/6 sets.
> Bench press would be heavy - 4x5 reps working down to 3x2 reps in an 8 week period.
> 
> Fridays - would be the same as Mondays except that for benches it would be 1x10/15.
> Then 5 sets of other assistence lifts like Inclines and flyes.
> 
> Wednesday - wk 1 - Deadlifts 3x5 Saturday - wk 1 - Squats 4x6
> 2 - Deadlifts 3x5 2 - " 4x5
> ...


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> good to hear your recovery is going as well as mine did ronnie... post lumbar fusion....dr david mccords surgical ability....n ..your rehab advice is the bomb!! you guys are awesome brother!!! 
> 
> ronnie...how can the upper chest be worked with pullovers???


 *I am glad to hear you are doing well from your back surgery with Dr.David Mccord. I truly feel hes the best orthopaedic back surgeon in the world and that's why I reffered you to him. . I'll be glad when my nerves get through regenerating. It will probably take me 2 years to recover but mine was much more serious than your 2 level fusion. 

You work the upper pecs best by performing pullovers on a slight incline bench. It's just the opposite of hitting the lats which are best stimulates on a slight decline bench.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie.
> 
> I hope the rehab is going good for your back. 
> 
> I really like taking Havoc/Hdrol. I feel when I run those my shoulders and arms put some size on. I find when I run test/tren I put some size on, its slower and i get stronger. When I run Havoc/Hdrol the size comes quicker and less strength. More anabolic vs androgenic ? *yes*
> 
> Do you have a recommendation for an injectable steroid that will give me more size gains over strength?* large dosages of test, deca and/or tren.*
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for your advice Ron, right then after some more research i have decided to do 20 weeks using your slingshot method followed by 4 weeks full pct, i wont be doing 30 weeks as i said before seen as im new to cycling and theres a slight chance i will change my mind about wanting kids in the future : )
> My cycle is looking like this so far:
> week 1-8 -Test prop 420 mg a week
> week 9-10 - Test prop - 200 mg a week, hcg 
> week 11-18 - Test prop - 500 mg a week
> week 11- 15 - Dianabol 20 mg a day
> week 19 - 20 - Test prop - 250 mg a week, hcg
> week 20- 24 - 4 weeks pct - nolva, clomid, hcg
> 
> ...


above

----------


## The Titan99

Just a quick question Ron. I'm running 625 mg MENT/525 Masteron P/350 NPP/50 mg Dianabol / 8 i.u.'s GH/HCG 250 i.u. twice a week for 8 weeks. I'm also taking 50 mg Proviron ed. I've always run Proviron like this and my question is this. Does the Masteron make the Proviron redundant? If no then why? Thanks.

P.S. Thought of another one. I see a lot of people doing the GH PW. I do mine all in one shot right before I go to sleep. I work out at night, go home and eat and by then it's 10:00 pm. I remember you saying to wait an hour after you eat, so how are these people taking GH post workout? Should I keep doing it like I'm doing it now?

Lastly, if you'll remember I'm 47 years old and am prone to elbow (joint and tendon) problems. I'm currently doing 9 sets on Bi's and want to do the same on Tri's. For Tri's I do 3 sets of rope pushdowns then 3 sets of overhead unilateral rope tri extensions. I tried doing some light weight skull crushers for my 3rd exercise last night, but I could feel it in my right elbow and immediately stopped. I think it has to do with the palms facing away that's irritating it. I believe my skull crushing days are over, or could they be done with dumbell's maybe with palms facing in, like rope exercises? My elbow's are currently in perfect working order. What could I do for my 3rd exercise and is it important to do one exercise with elbow's down, one up and one in the middle position? Thanks again Ron and I hope the rehab is going good...

----------


## darkcrayz

> Originally Posted by darkcrayz 
> Hey Ronnie.
> 
> I hope the rehab is going good for your back. 
> 
> I really like taking Havoc/Hdrol. I feel when I run those my shoulders and arms put some size on. I find when I run test /tren I put some size on, its slower and i get stronger. When I run Havoc/Hdrol the size comes quicker and less strength. More anabolic vs androgenic ? yes
> 
> Do you have a recommendation for an injectable steroid that will give me more size gains over strength? large dosages of test, deca and/or tren.
> 
> ...


Perfect man. Thanks for the answer.

My next cycle is going to be 8 weeks:

600mg test prop/week
600mg tren a/week

after that I am gonna do a two week deload and then 8 weeks of:

600mg test prop/week
600mg deca/week

are those doses large enough?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> forgot to mention im also on accutane , into my 2nd month of 90mg a day, before that it was 40mg for 2months, then must go back again to the derm, was checking it out earlier and it seems many people sweat a lot on accutane so im hoping this is why, what u wreckon ron? i have booked a doctors appointment for next week aswel of coarse


What did you doctor say?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Glad to see ya back Ron


*Thank you kelevra!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> No worry's Ron, take it easy. Me and everyone else will wait as long as it takes I think...


Thanks Titan99.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, just wanted to post the results I've had using your slingshot training method. testing done by a body fat dunk tank
> 
> When I started:
> 
> 8/6/2011
> Weight: 206.25
> Lean Lbs. 176.8
> Fat Lbs 29.5
> Body Fat % 14.3
> ...


*VERY IMPRESSIVE djdizzy!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> here's a quick one for you. If your sedentary or doing minimal cardio, 30 min moderate intensity 3-5 times a week. What would you say the least amount of protein you would take in to slow muscle loss to a minimum? I've got 3 more weeks before i'm lifting again and 4 before going heavy (hernia operation). I thought this would be an appropriate question for you since your in the same boat but a lot longer. I want to prime but don't want to backslide too much i'm 6'2" 245 lbs 47 years old at about 11-12 % bf right now (diet's been slipping a little). Currently doing 350 sust/50 mg var ed/50 mg proviron ed/ 4 i.u.'s gh 5 on/2 off. Thanks ron.


*1 lb of protein per pound of body weight.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, do you have any direct or indirect experience with hernia surgery? *yes!* I had the mesh hernia surgery and had the stitches out about 15 days later. The Doctor told me I could start lifting again in 4 weeks but I'm in Thailand and I don't think he knew exactly what I was talking about, especially with him say "Fitness OK!" *6 weeks you can lift heavy again and at 4 weeks very light. i waited 7 weeks just to make sure and went moderate at week 6* while making a rapid, sort of a flapping curling motion with one arm. He said my abdominal muscles were unusually developed and as a result it would probably hurt more and take longer to heal. I don't really understand the pathology of the thing, but I still get a stabbing pain when I sit down too hard. It's been about 19 days since the surgery and I was thinking of just waiting till the end of the month, since I have a trip to a wedding at the end of the month. I've been doing moderate cardio for 35 minutes about 5 times a day and am on a deload with 350 mg Sustanon /50 mg Anavar ed. When I had surgery last year you suggested anavar so I thought maybe it would help this time. Losing muscle really sux, lost 10 lbs in 4 weeks!!! How long would you guess before starting a reload? Wait for zero pain? 6 weeks?* yes!*


above

----------


## Capebuffalo

Ronnie great to have you back. I am a week away from starting my 3rd reload. I have put on a little over 12lbs from the first 2. I have been running 1g of Test E and 800 mgs of Deca . For the 3rd reload I am switching Deca for Tren A. In the forum area there is a lot of talk to run Tren higher than the Test. What are you thoughts on this? Also I know I read you said at some point to lower the dosage you have been using on reloads. I was basically "on" before starting your program. The amount wasn't as high as it is now but was close. Would this be a good time for me to back down on the amounts now? If so what amount do recommend using. Thank you. You have always been extremely helpful.

----------


## lynxeffect1

> What did you doctor say?


have to wait til dis week to go in, der was a death in my docs family, yet strangly now all week its not been half as bad at all !

----------


## layerofblock

Thanks Ronnie. That program looks good. I'll write something up and get back to you. Thanks again.

----------


## gonzo6183

Hey Ronnie,

Awesome thread and soemthing I will look into in the future, after freezing some swimmers. How long do you think you can slingshot and still be able to recover to have kids? (of course everyone is different, just as an estimate).

What do you think about bridging with insulin and peptides (with GH as well) and clen (to avoid excess bf) for the 2 week period? Also if you were to do this do you think you could extend that gap to maybe 4 or 6 weeks to do a PCT and help prevent permanent shut down?

What about if you wanted to run a compound like masteron that is generally run for 14-16 weeks for full effect, how could you incorporate that?

I am also looking into triptorelin to see how many times it can be used if there is 8 weeks between shots, do you have any decent references to multiple triptorelin use?

Appreciate all the help, hope that wasnt too much to ask

Cheers Gonzo

----------


## wsupdp

Good read

----------


## layerofblock

Hi Ronnie,

The following is a modified 8/5/3 Program as per our previous discussion. Please critique. Thank you.

Trying everyother day workout instead of 3 days a week with the option to take an extra day off if needed.

Workout A.
Bench Press 8/8/8+
Decline Press 2-3x8-10
DB Incline Press 2-3x8-12 / or Bench Flyes 2-3x8-12 / or Cable Flyes 2-3x8-15
1 Arm Rows 3-4x8-12 - is it to soon for him to do bentover barbell rows? I used to do them until I had back surgery some years back. I don't know with heavy deadlifting if he should bother with them. Sometimes I let him do T-Bar rows laying on the bench or Bentover T-Bar rows which I don't think are as bad on the back. 
DB Seated Press 2-3x8-12
Standing Triceps Press 2-3x8-12
Preacher Bench Curls 2-3x8/12 

Workout B.
Deadlifts 8/8/8+
Thigh Extensions 3-4x8-15

Workout C.
Military Press 8/8/8+
Laterials 2-3x8-15
Pulldowns 3-4x8-12
Nose Busters 2-3x8-12 or CG Bench Press 2-3x8-12
Barbell Curls 2-3x8-12

Workout D.
Squats 8/8/8+
Lunges 3x8-12
Leg Curls 3x8-12 

If I wanted him to do some Power Cleans, where would be the best place to put them? It dosen't have to be every week but I would like to get them in maybe every 2-3 weeks.

----------


## HavocGuns

Wow what a great read!!! Thank you for the education

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Capebuffalo;5940995]Ronnie great to have you back. I am a week away from starting my 3rd reload. I have put on a little over 12lbs from the first 2. I have been running 1g of Test E and 800 mgs of Deca . For the 3rd reload I am switching Deca for Tren A. In the forum area there is a lot of talk to run Tren higher than the Test. What are you thoughts on this? *I feel it's fine to run tren doses higher than test given you can handle the side effects and if it keeps you off anti-es even better. Anties can put some stress on the heart because they lower your good cholesterol by lowering estrogen. You can expect leaner gains with less bloat but some just can't handle the side effects of high doses of tren.*  Also I know I read you said at some point to lower the dosage you have been using on reloads. I was basically "on" before starting your program. The amount wasn't as high as it is now but was close. Would this be a good time for me to back down on the amounts now? If so what amount do recommend using. Thank you. You have always been extremely helpful. *You could lower test to 300 mgs per week and run tren at 400 mgs per week inorder to get hard for spring/summer.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> have to wait til dis week to go in, der was a death in my docs family, yet strangly now all week its not been half as bad at all !


*My back pertty much stopped hurting the week before surgery. I've experienced this on numerous occasions. Its almost like taking a misfiring car to a mechanic yet it wont act up when your mechanic drives it. Keep that doc appt!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> Awesome thread and soemthing I will look into in the future, after freezing some swimmers. How long do you think you can slingshot and still be able to recover to have kids? (of course everyone is different, just as an estimate). *I think if you run 500 of hcg weekly during the entire cycle, most will never have any issues rebounding fully given they come off and do a full pct for 6 weeks after every 6 months of being on.* 
> 
> What do you think about bridging with insulin and peptides (with GH as well) and clen (to avoid excess bf) for the 2 week period? *That will work but you could experience some mild depression and loss of libido for a few weeks if you come off test without using any hcg during those two weeks*. Also if you were to do this do you think you could extend that gap to maybe 4 or 6 weeks to do a PCT and help prevent permanent shut down? *Yes if you use hcg!*
> 
> What about if you wanted to run a compound like masteron that is generally run for 14-16 weeks for full effect, how could you incorporate that? *Run masteron during 8 week reloads only and you'll get the most masteron has to offer, not 14-16. Same goes for EQ unless you are trying to thicken the blood as much as possible which is not the smartest thing to do IMO.*
> I am also looking into triptorelin to see how many times it can be used if there is 8 weeks between shots, do you have any decent references to multiple triptorelin use? *It's to early to tell.*
> Appreciate all the help, hope that wasnt too much to ask
> ...


above

----------


## gonzo6183

Awesome mate, greatly appreciated

Gonzo

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I think you missed me on # 3792.

----------


## gonzo6183

So you would suggest running HCG throughout Reload AND Deload (extended to 4 weeks while on slin/peptides and clen ) to help prevent shut down? My Deload would incorporate a PCT

----------


## slimshady01

HEy Ron,

on my second reload now here is my cycle

1-8 was 750 test and a PH Xtren

11-18 is 1g and 600 Deca .

I got about 6 weeks left of the test and deca. Ive been stuck at about 195 weight for the last 6 weeks it seems, even upped carbs to 500 a day with total calories around 4kish and i still im stuck. Im hoping in a week or 2 the test and deca at the higher amounts will kick in and slowly increase weight. Strenght is very good though.
I just cant force myself to eat anymore and feel stuffed and bloated all day with all the food im eating, I have 100 carbs in each of my first 4 meals alone.

Anyway the main question here is when im done with this reload i want to go straught into a cut. Do i need to still do the 2 week deload weeks 19-20 or can i go straight to the cut?

Im thinking i may do the 2 week deload and give blood during this time, its been almost 4 months since my last donation. 

For the cut im thinking 750 test or 500 with 200mg of tren . Im going low on the tren because ive never ran before and worried about hairloss. I want to see how I can do at that low dose. I also will throw var in there.

----------


## Jack Lalanne

I would be almost certain that someone would have asked you this already, but this thread is just too damn long! U appoach a cutting cycle with the typical game plan?

----------


## lynxeffect1

> *My back pertty much stopped hurting the week before surgery. I've experienced this on numerous occasions. Its almost like taking a misfiring car to a mechanic yet it wont act up when your mechanic drives it. Keep that doc appt!*


been to the doc ron and he didnt say very much at all, he knew im on accutane with months and right away said that is why my feet have been sweating all the time. 
ron on other forums ders quite a few people who say they use very low dose test prop, then a lot of non aromotizing compunds high dosed with it for lean growth, eg test prop,tren ace,equipose,mast. and only introducing long estered test at higher doses when running hgh so to continue growing lean. i like how this mehtod sounds on paper whats your thoughts on this? and how gud an anti e do you think masteron is ?

----------


## stallion83

Hey Ronnie,

Im a 28 year old male who's been training now for going on 2 years. I want to try an anabolic steroid but don't know anything about it. Im 183 lbs with 8 percent body fat. What would you suggest i take as a beginner? How do i take them? How much and how frequently/ and do u suggest an 8 week cycle. If you could help i would appreciate it a bunch

----------


## gonzo6183

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> Im a 28 year old male who's been training now for going on 2 years. I want to try an anabolic steroid but don't know anything about it. Im 183 lbs with 8 percent body fat. What would you suggest i take as a beginner? How do i take them? How much and how frequently/ and do u suggest an 8 week cycle. If you could help i would appreciate it a bunch


Mate this thread is dedicated to specific help relating to the slingshot program. Every day question should be asked in the Q&A section, go there and start a thread

----------


## Dtrain17

Hey Ronnie before going to the doctor I wanted to see if you could help me first, maybe I don't need to? I tried to do a max out on bench press, the next day my shoulder hurt. Basically it's on the inside, almost positive it's my rotator cuff. I've taken almost 4 weeks off from the gym and it still hurts (It hurts a lot if I flex my traps and even more if I do the "most muscular" pose, to give you an idea) Also bench press, decline and shoulder press there is a bit of pain. But I could do side laterals, and rear delts Thank you Big Ron!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie,
> 
> the following is a modified 8/5/3 program as per our previous discussion. Please critique. Thank you.
> 
> Trying everyother day workout instead of 3 days a week with the option to take an extra day off if needed. *(that will work!)*
> 
> workout a.
> Bench press 8/8/8+ *unless he has short arms or a barrel chest have him do bench presses last as they tend to put too much strain on the pec tendon and rotator cuff. Start with declines, inclines then flat unless he is gifted in the chest region*.
> Decline press 2-3x8-10
> ...


above

----------


## Lift to live

Hey Ronnie,

I wanted to first say this stickie has been awesome in guiding me to where I am so thank you for that and my reason to post is that I am doing a contest prep and am about 4 weeks out right now and also plan to do a second show 2 weeks later. I have three questions. The first is should I do the one tab of letro daily leading into the show while I'm on masteron or reduce the amount of letro at all due to the anti e effects of masteron ( im assuming no due to an earlier post non related to competition but just wanna make sure).I am also cutting my test prop 9 days before the show and am running tren 400 weekly with 50mg anavar the masteron is 100 eod. Is it ok to keep these 3 in play all the way up to the show or should I cut anything out? My last question is how to handle getting ready to try and peak again two weeks later how should I handle aas then and anti es as well as training and diet should I just reset my diet to match the two weeks prior? I am feeling completely lost on this part.

----------


## daniel20

Hey Ronnie, just a couple of quick questions. 

I'm coming up to the end of my first reload of 500mg of test e a week. Been great, gained muscle, lost some fat and really hardened up. 
Now with the deload I'm going to take test e 250mg once week, cutting cals back to maintenance, cutting protein in half, cutting my total work sets in half etc but the question is am I replacing those protein cals with carbs or fats? 
During the reload I found my body responded best to 2.5g of carbs to every 1g of fat. So am I right to assume I will replace the protein cals with carbs?

Next reload will be 750mg of test e. then deload for 2 weeks on 250mg of test then pct of 2 weeks of 1500iu HCG EOD.

Now with my next 20 week blast what is a good follow up to just test e? something like dbol first reload? 

Week 1-8 
500mg test e 
25-30mg dbol
Week 8-10 
250mg test e 

Week 11-18
???mg test e 
dbol, tren etc?
Week 19-20
250mg test e

PCT

Thanks!

----------


## daninho777

EDIT: Never mind not running t3, change of plans  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, just a couple of quick questions. 
> 
> I'm coming up to the end of my first reload of 500mg of test e a week. Been great, gained muscle, lost some fat and really hardened up. 
> Now with the deload I'm going to take test e 250mg once week, cutting cals back to maintenance, cutting protein in half, cutting my total work sets in half etc but the question is am I replacing those protein cals with carbs or fats?* You can either but I prefer carbs.* 
> During the reload I found my body responded best to 2.5g of carbs to every 1g of fat. So am I right to assume I will replace the protein cals with carbs? *yes*
> Next reload will be 750mg of test e. then deload for 2 weeks on 250mg of test then pct of 2 weeks of 1500iu HCG EOD. *sounds good. if you want even more gains add in another anabolic with that 750 mgs of test.*
> Now with my next 20 week blast what is a good follow up to just test e? something like dbol first reload? *For size go with 750 mgs of test and 25-50 mgs of d-bol* 
> 
> Week 1-8 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, just a couple of quick questions. 
> 
> I'm coming up to the end of my first reload of 500mg of test e a week. Been great, gained muscle, lost some fat and really hardened up. 
> Now with the deload I'm going to take test e 250mg once week, cutting cals back to maintenance, cutting protein in half, cutting my total work sets in half etc but the question is am I replacing those protein cals with carbs or fats?* You can either but I prefer carbs.* 
> During the reload I found my body responded best to 2.5g of carbs to every 1g of fat. So am I right to assume I will replace the protein cals with carbs? *yes*
> Next reload will be 750mg of test e. then deload for 2 weeks on 250mg of test then pct of 2 weeks of 1500iu HCG EOD. *sounds good. if you want even more gains add in another anabolic with that 750 mgs of test.*
> Now with my next 20 week blast what is a good follow up to just test e? something like dbol first reload? *For size go with 750 mgs of test and 25-50 mgs of d-bol* 
> 
> Week 1-8 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> I wanted to first say this stickie has been awesome in guiding me to where I am so thank you for that and my reason to post is that I am doing a contest prep and am about 4 weeks out right now and also plan to do a second show 2 weeks later. I have three questions. The first is should I do the one tab of letro daily leading into the show while I'm on masteron or reduce the amount of letro at all due to the anti e effects of masteron ( im assuming no due to an earlier post non related to competition but just wanna make sure).* keep letro in with masteron to get dry as possible*. I am also cutting my test prop 9 days before the show and am running tren 400 weekly with 50mg anavar the masteron is 100 eod. Is it ok to keep these 3 in play all the way up to the show or should I cut anything out*? keep them in! If you cut them out it can actually cause your cortisol levels to increase and make you hold water. And you can lose muscle, hardness and vascualrity. getting body fat levels down is the key while keeping in all three drugs plus letro!* My last question is how to handle getting ready to try and peak again two weeks later how should I handle aas then and anti es as well as training and diet should I just reset my diet to match the two weeks prior? I am feeling completely lost on this part. *Have a cheat meal the night after the show and all the next day then jump right back into your diet and stay on tren, masteron, anavar and letro. IT'S THAT SIMPLE!!!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie before going to the doctor I wanted to see if you could help me first, maybe I don't need to? I tried to do a max out on bench press, the next day my shoulder hurt. Basically it's on the inside, almost positive it's my rotator cuff. I've taken almost 4 weeks off from the gym and it still hurts (It hurts a lot if I flex my traps and even more if I do the "most muscular" pose, to give you an idea) Also bench press, decline and shoulder press there is a bit of pain. But I could do side laterals, and rear delts *First of all no more heavy bench perssing in the future as this will continue to happen. The only thing a doctor can do is surgery or a cortisone shot and you are not a candidate for surgery from the sounds of it and you don't want a cortisone shot as it weakens the tendon. You need to train very light doign slow reps using only machines with chest movements and overhead shoulders presses to allow the tendon you have irritated to heal. Just pump some blood in there to help things heal. Deca can accelerate the healing process but light training is the key along with staying off of the flat bench because it causes shoulder problems for many*. Thank you Big Ron!!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> Im a 28 year old male who's been training now for going on 2 years. I want to try an anabolic steroid but don't know anything about it. Im 183 lbs with 8 percent body fat. What would you suggest i take as a beginner? How do i take them? How much and how frequently/ and do u suggest an 8 week cycle. If you could help i would appreciate it a bunch *Beginners should start out with a test only cycle for an 8 week reload then back off (deload) with 250 mgs of test for 2 weeks. Next go up to 750 mgs of test for an additional 8 weeks (2nd reload) then back off to 250 mgs of test for 2 weeks (2nd deload). after 20 weeks do a PCT for 3 weeks using HCG*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> been to the doc ron and he didnt say very much at all, he knew im on accutane with months and right away said that is why my feet have been sweating all the time. *Good you found out and keep in mind that accutane can dry out your spinal disk and cause them to degenerate faster so be careful and drink plenty of fluids.* ron on other forums ders quite a few people who say they use very low dose test prop, then a lot of non aromotizing compunds high dosed with it for lean growth, eg test prop,tren ace,equipose,mast. and only introducing long estered test at higher doses when running hgh so to continue growing lean. i like how this mehtod sounds on paper whats your thoughts on this? *It sounds good except for the part about needing to run a low dose of test prop instead of a low dose of test-e because test is test and the longer acting ester drugs are not going to cause you to hold water given teh dosages are the same. But short acting esters it will cause you to have to do more injections andf for some cause more side effects. Nothing wrong with test prop or short acting esters but it's not manadtory. Tren-e does not cause you to hold mroe water than tren-ace and the same goes for masteron-e vs masteron-p.* and how gud an anti e do you think masteron is ? *Its a very weak anti-e*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I would be almost certain that someone would have asked you this already, but this thread is just too damn long! U appoach a cutting cycle with the typical game plan? *No! On a cutting cycle there is no deloads. You stay on an extended reload.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;5949940]HEy Ron,

on my second reload now here is my cycle

1-8 was 750 test and a PH Xtren

11-18 is 1g and 600 Deca .

I got about 6 weeks left of the test and deca. Ive been stuck at about 195 weight for the last 6 weeks it seems, even upped carbs to 500 a day with total calories around 4kish and i still im stuck. Im hoping in a week or 2 the test and deca at the higher amounts will kick in and slowly increase weight. Strenght is very good though.
I just cant force myself to eat anymore and feel stuffed and bloated all day with all the food im eating, I have 100 carbs in each of my first 4 meals alone. [B]The problem is you need to add more healthy fats into your diet in you are looking to put on weight at this point! *Olive oil, cashews and peanut butter are best.[/*B]
Anyway the main question here is when im done with this reload i want to go straught into a cut. Do i need to still do the 2 week deload weeks 19-20 or can i go straight to the cut? *You can go straight into a cut given your joints arent sore!*
Im thinking i may do the 2 week deload and give blood during this time, its been almost 4 months since my last donation. *Thats the wiser choice IMO*
For the cut im thinking 750 test or 500 with 200mg of tren . Im going low on the tren because ive never ran before and worried about hairloss. I want to see how I can do at that low dose. I also will throw var in there. *Sound good![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So you would suggest running HCG throughout Reload AND Deload (extended to 4 weeks while on slin/peptides and clen ) to help prevent shut down? My Deload would incorporate a PCT* If you definetly want kids I would run 500 of hcg weekly during both reloads and deloads then do a full blown pct when you go off a cycle just to be on the safe side!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;5940220]Just a quick question Ron. I'm running 625 mg MENT/525 Masteron P/350 NPP/50 mg Dianabol / 8 i.u.'s GH/HCG 250 i.u. twice a week for 8 weeks. I'm also taking 50 mg Proviron ed. I've always run Proviron like this and my question is this. Does the Masteron make the Proviron redundant? If no then why? Thanks.* Taking proviron with masteron is not redundant but it can cause hair loss if you are prone. Combining these two drugs creates synergistic effect causing more hardness and improved libido. Its a great combo when used with test!*



P.S. Thought of another one. I see a lot of people doing the GH PW. I do mine all in one shot right before I go to sleep. I work out at night, go home and eat and by then it's 10:00 pm. I remember you saying to wait an hour after you eat, so how are these people taking GH post workout? Should I keep doing it like I'm doing it now?* Either way is fine but many take in a lot of carbs post workout and that could ever so slightly blunt the effects of the GH shot-hence another reason to cut carbs at night before going to bed and switching to mostly fats/protein*. 

Lastly, if you'll remember I'm 47 years old and am prone to elbow (joint and tendon) problems. *I'm 46 and now have the same issues* I'm currently doing 9 sets on Bi's and want to do the same on Tri's. For Tri's I do 3 sets of rope pushdowns then 3 sets of overhead unilateral rope tri extensions. I tried doing some light weight skull crushers for my 3rd exercise last night, but I could feel it in my right elbow and immediately stopped.* Try doing the skull crushers one arm at a time using a cable like I do and do not lock out. I like doing them seated but you can do them standing. Free weights will kill that elbow joint because the tendon has to stabilize the weight.!*  I think it has to do with the palms facing away that's irritating it. I believe my skull crushing days are over, or could they be done with dumbell's maybe with palms facing in, like rope exercises? My elbow's are currently in perfect working order. What could I do for my 3rd exercise and is it important to do one exercise with elbow's down, one up and one in the middle position? *If you cannot do skull crushers without experiencing pain while using a cable them do only two exercises for triceps for 4-5 sets per exercise (8-10 sets total) Thanks* again Ron and I hope the rehab is going good...*My back is coming along. I had a good surgeon and know what to do . Leg training is going to take a while but my upper body is back![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Perfect man. Thanks for the answer.
> 
> My next cycle is going to be 8 weeks:
> 
> 600mg test prop/week
> 600mg tren a/week
> 
> after that I am gonna do a two week deload and then 8 weeks of:
> 
> ...


above

----------


## darkcrayz

> above


referring to post 3835. Thanks man; that is awesome, ill pick some up.

i am gyno prone so i run prami/letro to combat estrogen sides as needed. 

thanks for all your help.

----------


## djdizzy

> No! On a cutting cycle there is no deloads. You stay on an extended reload.


Ron, I am currently on a cut and was wondering about what you mentioned above. So I can just stay at the same levels of test/tren /etc for say 16 weeks or do I bump it up at some point? Now what about orals? I am running Winny at 50mg a day. I'm nervous on going over 8 weeks on orals, is it ok to run that long or should I drop that at 8 weeks and maybe bump the Tren up another 100mg?

Thanks!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

a tribute to mr.rowland. the man is even much more impressive in person. cant say enough good things about him. :7up:  :7up:  :7up: 

The thrill of working hard to show improvement within myself has long been my dream and desire. For as long as I can remember, my ambition to be the very best at bodybuilding has always been ingrained in my soul. In the fall of 2008, I suffered an injury to my lower lumbar section which threatened my bodybuilding career and overall lifestyle. I blew out my L-5 and L-4 disk performing still legged deadlifts. I was out of work for several months and began suffering depression.
I was determined to find the best spine surgeon and rehabilitation therapy out there so I could get back on stage. As the old saying goes everything happens for a reason. In 2009 I went to a bodybuilding show in South Carolina with a friend even though I did not feel up to the task. The intense pain radiating into my lower extremities had taken control of my life to the point I could barely walk. It was there my luck changed for the better when I met up with Personal Trainer Ronnie Rowland out of Aiken South Carolina. Too my amazement this man had been through 10 lower back surgeries and was getting ready to walk on stage!!! From that point on, Ronnie was my inspiration and he guided me through e-mails on how to rehab my lower back, which supplements to take, and what doctor he recommended for the removal and fusion of my two ruptured disks. 

Ronnie said stay away from most physical therapy exercises because they only irritate the nerve roots further. I knew he was highly intelligent because many bodybuilders follow his slingshot training system. He gave me instruction on how to build the core indirectly while lifting weights in a controlled manner that supported my lower back after having had a painful, yet successful lumbar fusion By Dr.David Mccord in Nasheville Tennessee. Ronnie told me that David H. McCord, MD, was in his opinion the best spine surgeon in the world and I am also a believer!!! 

Mccord is a board certified orthopedic surgeon from the United States, with outstanding expertise in the treatment of complex spine pathologies. A graduate of Vanderbilt University in Tennessee, Dr. McCord received his medical degree from Cornell University in New York. He then completed an internship and surgery residency at Duke University Medical Center. Dr. McCord practices spine surgery in Nashville, Tennessee. He has also been actively involved with numerous professional organizations including, among others, the American Academy of Orthopedic Surgeons; the North American Spine Society; the American College of Spine Surgery; and the American Medical Association. In addition, he has participated in numerous research projects, has given over one hundred presentations at major medical meetings and institutes worldwide, and many of his articles appear in peer reviewed publications. 


The advice Ronnie Rowland gave me was correct and I am forever grateful to him and orthopedic Dr.David Mccord. My testimonial is that I believe Rowland is the best well rounded personal trainer in the world and Mccord is the best surgeon. Today I am back to doing what I love and I am virtually pain free. I feel like I have been handed a second chance at life.

----------


## The Titan99

^^Just Awesome Man!!^^^ The guy has changed my life too!!!

----------


## Sector

Ronnie how does this look? 

Hgh 4-6 iu year round

Weeks 1-8 700mg Tren Ace
Weeks 1-8 120mg Test E

Week 9/10 Test only

Weeks 11-18 700mg Tren Ace
Weeks 11-18 120mg Test E
Weeks 11-16 100mg Anadrol 

Yea, I like tren ace. Is that reload strong enough with simply adding in the Abombs? Goal here is solid bulk. Im not opposed to taking the tren to 1 gram if need be but I would imagine 6 weeks of abombs would bring about some more growth.

----------


## testaroza187

Hello Ronnie! You are very knowledgeable and a great inspiration. I've recently started working out and have a friend that recommended Var. He's in wicked shape and swears by the stuff. Do you have any advice you might share? I tried doing some research online, but I came across many sites saying to be careful of fake stuff. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## Steve.O

Hey ronnie. Been using your training and cycling methods for over a year now with great results. Been thinking about using 5iu of hgh eod for the next 6months. To see where i can get to as far muscle and bodyfat. Im hoping with this to take it to the next level. I also wil b reloading and deloading with anabolics while on hgh. So my question is wil there be much of a difference adding in the hgh while im reloadin/deloading gains wise? Iv heard many mixd opinions on growth hormone . I wil b usin hyge tropin. Cheers and thankyou for al your knowledge uv shared with us

----------


## Lift to live

Hey ronnie thanks for all the advice in my earlier post I will do as you say. One thing I forgot to ask is about t3 I am taking that with clen as well and I know you have said not to change any of my cycle protocol of mast tren and var leading up to my show. I have also seen that in someone else's post you said to keep clen in the whole time because of cortisol but what about t3? I have heard it is hard to carb up final week while on it but will I hold water without it what do you suggest?

----------


## kaotiktravis

A lot of great info!! I wish I would have found this page years ago! Thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> a tribute to mr.rowland. the man is even much more impressive in person. cant say enough good things about him.
> 
> The thrill of working hard to show improvement within myself has long been my dream and desire. For as long as I can remember, my ambition to be the very best at bodybuilding has always been ingrained in my soul. In the fall of 2008, I suffered an injury to my lower lumbar section which threatened my bodybuilding career and overall lifestyle. I blew out my L-5 and L-4 disk performing still legged deadlifts. I was out of work for several months and began suffering depression.
> I was determined to find the best spine surgeon and rehabilitation therapy out there so I could get back on stage. As the old saying goes everything happens for a reason. In 2009 I went to a bodybuilding show in South Carolina with a friend even though I did not feel up to the task. The intense pain radiating into my lower extremities had taken control of my life to the point I could barely walk. It was there my luck changed for the better when I met up with Personal Trainer Ronnie Rowland out of Aiken South Carolina. Too my amazement this man had been through 10 lower back surgeries and was getting ready to walk on stage!!! From that point on, Ronnie was my inspiration and he guided me through e-mails on how to rehab my lower back, which supplements to take, and what doctor he recommended for the removal and fusion of my two ruptured disks. 
> 
> Ronnie said stay away from most physical therapy exercises because they only irritate the nerve roots further. I knew he was highly intelligent because many bodybuilders follow his slingshot training system. He gave me instruction on how to build the core indirectly while lifting weights in a controlled manner that supported my lower back after having had a painful, yet successful lumbar fusion By Dr.David Mccord in Nasheville Tennessee. Ronnie told me that David H. McCord, MD, was in his opinion the best spine surgeon in the world and I am also a believer!!! 
> 
> Mccord is a board certified orthopedic surgeon from the United States, with outstanding expertise in the treatment of complex spine pathologies. A graduate of Vanderbilt University in Tennessee, Dr. McCord received his medical degree from Cornell University in New York. He then completed an internship and surgery residency at Duke University Medical Center. Dr. McCord practices spine surgery in Nashville, Tennessee. He has also been actively involved with numerous professional organizations including, among others, the American Academy of Orthopedic Surgeons; the North American Spine Society; the American College of Spine Surgery; and the American Medical Association. In addition, he has participated in numerous research projects, has given over one hundred presentations at major medical meetings and institutes worldwide, and many of his articles appear in peer reviewed publications. 
> 
> ...


*I am very happy for you Vinnie and thanks for sharing! I am almost 4 months post-op and have not felt this good in forever. i am almost 2 inches taller and my back feels strong. Orthopedic Dr.David Mccord out of Nasheville T.N. performed a miracle on my lower back.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie how does this look? 
> 
> Hgh 4-6 iu year round
> 
> Weeks 1-8 700mg Tren Ace
> Weeks 1-8 120mg Test E
> 
> Week 9/10 Test only
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ^^Just Awesome Man!!^^^ The guy has changed my life too!!!


Thank you Titan!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello Ronnie! You are very knowledgeable and a great inspiration. I've recently started working out and have a friend that recommended Var. He's in wicked shape and swears by the stuff. Do you have any advice you might share? I tried doing some research online, but I came across many sites saying to be careful of fake stuff. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!* We are not allowed to discuss sources on the open board. I would suggest asking your friend where he gets his anavar, etc. You'll want to add in some test as well for better gains and preventing your libido from dropping because anavar can shut you down sexually when used alone.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie. Been using your training and cycling methods for over a year now with great results. Been thinking about using 5iu of hgh eod for the next 6months. To see where i can get to as far muscle and bodyfat. Im hoping with this to take it to the next level. I also wil b reloading and deloading with anabolics while on hgh. So my question is wil there be much of a difference adding in the hgh while im reloadin/deloading gains wise?* For increased muscle growth use 6-10 ius of GH every day (not every other day). Also use pharmaceutical grade because about 80% of the GH on the market is either fake or cut. There's no cheap way out!* Iv heard many mixd opinions on growth hormone . I wil b usin hyge tropin. Cheers and thankyou for al your knowledge uv shared with us *hyge tropin is Under Ground GH coming out of china and it has had mixed reviews. At one time is was known as one of the better brands but now you never know what you are getting from the underground labs in China!?*


above

----------


## Sector

Thanks Ronnie, stoked for this one.

----------


## Pale1

Ronnie, this is just an incredible wealth of information that you are providing for us here. I am currently working my way through all the posts (I'm on page 22) & I guess I'll be done in a couple of weeks or so, LOL. You are just such an incredibly generous person to put this kind of time into something for a bunch of people that you've never even met. Thank you so much!

I'm going to finish reading all the posts before I finalize my cycle & post it for you to critique, but if I may, I would like to ask you one quick question:

I plan to do a full pct at the end of my second reload. I will add in a few sup's with it, like creatine, taurine, & phosphatidyl serine (for cortisol control). My question is, how much of the gains made from the 20 week cycle should I expect to give back during my 10 week pct?

Thanks so much again. my admiration for you makes me strive to be a better person myself.

----------


## rylan

I have a question first time every doing this but I was wondering if I can use proviron the hole time I'm on an off cycle

----------


## bernimx

> *First off all I want to say that Swifto is a highly intelligent guy and a friend of mine. Secondly, I am not against the use of anti-es per se but I am of the opinion there is a lot of abuse going on regarding these drugs. Most stemming from newbies out of fear they are going to grow man boobs or veterans who are now set in their ways . I think it's a mistake to take another drug to try and counteract the side effects of another drug unless it's absolute neccessary. The more drugs you take the more side effects you are going to have, the more money you are going to spend and you increase the risk of having health issues later on down the road, particular a drug that is designed to fight cancer. Anti-es were designed for women with breast cancer not for bodybuilders whose estrogen levels rise while on a cycle and some of these cheap liquid anti-es being sold are bogus. Yes, anti-es helps prevent gyno to those who are prone and some people need this very potent drug. However, I do not believe it's an increase in estrogen that causes health problems when taking aromatizing steroids but rather an imbalance between the two hormones testosterone and estrogen. When test levels rise so does estrogen levels and that's okay in my book. It's when estrogen levels get so high they become out of balance with testosterone levels that can bring about issues for some. 
> 
> There are people that do better using lesser amounts of aromatizing steroids and higher amounts of non-aromatizing steroids. For example, 500 mgs of test may be all they can handle to prevent estrogen levels from becoming out of control and causing gyno without using anti-es. In these particular case, I would receommend not going over 500 mgs of test to prevent taking a potentially harmful drug (anti-estrogens) unless you were a top level competitor. Too much estogen in relation to test levels is not good for ones health but neither is taking anti-es at any dose so basically some are in a no win situation in term of side effects from either having too high of estrogen or having to take anti-es!!!
> 
> I don't think anyone, including myself has the final say on this controversial topic but I can tell you from experience that I have never had gyno and that even smaller dosages of anti-es make me feel depressed, give me headaches, decreases my libido, make me feel lethargic, cause irritability, increase my joint pain to the point I can barely train some days and trust worthy pharm grade anti-es cost a fortune! So, I think it's a personal decision everyone must make on their own.*


Hey Ronnie,

1- For people prone to high aromatisation like me, would we be better off sticking to dry compounds (some that come to mind are tren , t-bol, mast, anavar , primo, maybe EQ)? I mean is there a use in using high test with dbol ? I would have to use a pretty good AI dose to try and combat estrogen which would probably cut out some gains associated with these ''watery'' compounds right?

Thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Pale1;5969535]Ronnie, this is just an incredible wealth of information that you are providing for us here. I am currently working my way through all the posts (I'm on page 22) & I guess I'll be done in a couple of weeks or so, LOL. You are just such an incredibly generous person to put this kind of time into something for a bunch of people that you've never even met. Thank you so much!

I'm going to finish reading all the posts before I finalize my cycle & post it for you to critique, but if I may, I would like to ask you one quick question:

I plan to do a full pct at the end of my second reload. I will add in a few sup's with it, like creatine, taurine, & phosphatidyl serine (for cortisol control). My question is, how much of the gains made from the 20 week cycle should I expect to give back during my 10 week pct? *I'd venture to say you'll maintain around 50% minus any water weight gained.*
Thanks so much again. my admiration for you makes me strive to be a better person myself .*THANK YOU![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=rylan;5970018]I have a question first time every doing this but I was wondering if I can use proviron the hole time I'm on an off cycle *Yes! It will help maintain your libido.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> 1- For people prone to high aromatisation like me, would we be better off sticking to dry compounds (some that come to mind are tren , t-bol, mast, anavar , primo, maybe EQ)? I mean is there a use in using high test with dbol ? *You can get by without test and d-bol.* I would have to use a pretty good AI dose to try and combat estrogen which would probably cut out some gains associated with these ''watery'' compounds right?*Correct. Some estrogen is needed to make maximal gains but if you are not competing then you can easily avoid them. I would keep masteron and/or proviron in each cycle to maintain libido*
> 
> Thanks!


above

----------


## adamjames

2 weeks in to my first cycle now Ron, as you already know im using propionate only with ED injections, not the best choice ive ever made if im honest

Anyway, nerve damage and sore buttocks aside, im running the prop at 60 mg ED so 420 mg EW, for my 2nd reload starting at week 11 i am going to stick with test and add in masteron , so ive decided to leave dianabol out till a future cycle, my question is this, if i bump up the test from 420 mg EW to 600 mg EW at week 11 and add masteron at say 300 mg EW do you think its a high enough jump for the testosterone ?? I dont want to bump it up to 750 MG EW if i dont need to, what do you think mate?

As always much appreciated x

----------


## Pale1

OK Ronnie, at the same time I've been reading this thread, I keep getting pulled over to your STS training guide. You've really kept me busy reading the last few days!

I've got a couple of questions regarding STS. First, am I correct that these splits (copied & pasted) are listed in the order from least physiologically demanding to most physiologically demanding?:




> Three-Four Day Per Week Split For Beginners
> 19. Three Day Per Week Split For "Once A Week" Muscle Training
> 20. Three Day Per Week Split For "Twice A Week" Muscle Training
> 21. Four Day Per Week Split For "Once A Week" Muscle Training
> 22. Four day per week Split For "Twice A Week" Muscle Training
> 23. Five Day Per Week Split For "Once A Week" And "Twice A Week" Muscle Training
> 24. Six Day Per Week Split For "Once A Week" And "Twice A Week" Muscle Training 
> 25. The "Super Blast


& if so, I've got an idea of working it like this. Please tell me if this looks stupid to you:

Weeks 1-4 of reload: Three Day Per Week Split For "Once A Week" Muscle Training
Weeks 5-8 of reload: Three Day Per Week Split For "Twice A Week" Muscle Training
Weeks 9-10 (deload): Cut the # of sets in half for the Three Day Per Week Split For "Twice A Week" Muscle Training
Weeks 11-14 of reload: Four Day Per Week Split For "Once A Week" Muscle Training
Weeks 15-18 of reload: Four day per week Split For "Twice A Week" Muscle Training
Weeks 19-20 (deload): ** Start of full 10 week pct**Cut the set volume in half for the Four day per week Split For "Twice A Week" Muscle Training
Weeks 20-28 Reload: I'm a bit torn on this one, as I'll be doing this without any anabolics, but probably back to the Three Day Per Week Split For "Once A Week" Muscle Training

I know I'm probably taking something simple & turning it into something complicated, but my thinking is to gradually build my work capacity as I progress through the program. Of course, if I get to a particular split & I over-train on it, I'll know I've gone too far & back off.

----------


## daniel20

Ronnie, what are your thoughts regarding the 40/40/20 diet thrown around all the time? 
For someone like me who is ecto-meso, I know I do better on higher carbs. My muscles always seem fuller and more defined when I use a higher carb diet. 
Then we have my mate who is an endo-meso, who does much better on less carbs and higher fats to keep from looking so puffy and "watery".
Also I glanced over your thread of Steroids and Protein Intake, do you believe ecto body types should be taking in 2g of protein per lb of bodyweight like the 40/40/20 diet or something with higher carb like 50/30/20 to increase insulin output and stop the body from burning the protein?
Thanks!

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

_i had a discussion today with bill roberts and asked him his thoughts on blast and cruise and this is what he said to me.
and i wanted to to see if you agree with his points about blasting. im still unsure if this is something i should be doing at 34, looks good on paper but so much data online is different on its merit... im heaps confused. I am just trying to collect as much data as i can, the whole on for 14 week, 8 weeks pinning 2 week blood level clear 4 weeks pct then off for 14 weeks and losing much of what was gained cause im already over my natural limit then waiting only to get back on, blow up... rinse and repeat. I just want to feel good, look good and not be depressed and be able to have drive in every day life_

*Please delete my post if i violate any rules i dont know about, thanks,*


So far as "cruises," I'd recommend testing for LH. If LH is still suppressed, then let's call it a low-dose part of the cycle

If time is still being spent with good blood lipids, that's a good thing, but not the same thing as full recovery (including recovery of LH production.)

200 mg/week tends to result in no or little better results than proper PCT, but still full or nearly full suppression of LH. 

Probably the ideal dose for the cruise is zero...

I have never worked out a consistent protocol for a "cruise." What I've gathered with time is that LH production seems a lot more intolerant of added androgen shortly after a cycle than when already recovered. There seems no way to add substantial doses of anabolic steroids (such as 200 mg/week) and reliably, if at all, get LH production back.

That said, when I'm asked to step in too late -- someone has already done a too-long cycle and without HCG -- recovery has successfully occurred when using 100 mg/week, though it slows the process. But if I'm seeing disastrous T levels, I don't want someone to stay in that situation and so the slowness is an acceptable price to pay.

Your question is a really good one and something that really would be worth figuring out with time, which will be required to figure it out. My best understanding now is:

1) Do cycles what I consider to be the right way so that LH recovery so there will be no "need" for added androgen. Not overly long cycles (preferably 8-10 weeks, and even better if this is counted as weeks of suppression rather than weeks of injection, no Deca , HCG during most of the cycle, followed with the usual Clomid PCT.)

2) Upon LH being recovered, play with Masteron or Primo at doses of 100-200 mg/week and see what you can do with keeping LH and blood lipid levels good. 


How long it takes for levels to be enough for recovery depends on how much steroid was usedl. But for example, at 1000 mg/week of enanthate it's reasonable to start PCT a little before 2 weeks after the last injection, and if the cycle was only 8 weeks there may be some LH recovery a week after that, though ordinarily to save money, it makes sense to just go by how one feels and wait for the 4 week point after starting PCT.

It's not well established how much Masteron or Primo can be tolerated, after LH has been recovered, without dropping LH to the bottom end of the normal range or below. If estradiol is kept no higher than low 20s, though, 100 mg/week seems usually to be well tolerated and sometimes more. This is only after LH is well recovered.

it seems to me that "blast and cruise" is mostly one of those appealing phrases that just sounds good, rather than generally being a specific program with stand-out merits.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

hello mate,

great read so far only on page 23 of reading this thread so much info. U could publish a book! The fact you take time to answer questions and educate people for free is truly amazing and makes you a stand up guy who obviously has passion for your work.


So running 8 weeks of prop for the reload, whats a good compound to run for teh two week deload or bridge.

500ui of hcg twice a week for one year, what is teh good , teh bad and teh ugly truth of doing this?

how does teh shorter ester effect this style of cycling. 

i gain still off 500 to 700mg week test enanthate , this cycle im on now ive gained 6 kgs in 6 weeks from going fr0m 500mg to -700mg its like the first cycle all over, since prop has a higher test absorption how much prop should i start to run on my next reload and then im going to continue to blast till De***ber using this 8 and 2 theory.

does pinning more often ed or eod cause receptors to stop responding? is this why enanthate esters get more attention?

Staying on for teh rest of teh year, and thinking of using prop, do i really need to add any stacking compounds, or just run test and then when i hit a wall add more mg per week?

is there any reason to alternate esters, from prop to enan, ?

does sustanon or any other blend stand out at all for these 8 week cycles and bridging as a good or bad drug to use, or really doesn't change anything.

Lastly how can you incorporate tren into these blasts, say every 3 reloads id like to do tren, how long would you run it for?


Thanks.

----------


## inkslinger

quality read here man .. and so true .. this works!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, I am currently on a cut and was wondering about what you mentioned above. So I can just stay at the same levels of test/tren /etc for say 16 weeks or do I bump it up at some point? *Stay on the same dosages. Its only before a show you would bump up the dosages for the last 6 weeks* ow what about orals? I am running Winny at 50mg a day. I'm nervous on going over 8 weeks on orals, is it ok to run that long or should I drop that at 8 weeks and maybe bump the Tren up another 100mg?*i would not run winstrol over 8 weeks. switching over to anavar and/or masteron would be a good idea.*Thanks!


above

----------


## babyhulk2020

Good info. Thanks.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..do inclines... really hit the upper chest???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..do you believe leg ext (isolation ex's) build size?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie thanks for all the advice in my earlier post I will do as you say. One thing I forgot to ask is about t3 I am taking that with clen as well and I know you have said not to change any of my cycle protocol of mast tren and var leading up to my show. I have also seen that in someone else's post you said to keep clen in the whole time because of cortisol but what about t3? I have heard it is hard to carb up final week while on it but will I hold water without it what do you suggest?*Keep t-3 the same and just take in more carbs/fats to fill out or drop back to 33 daily the last week just to make sure you fill out well given you are very lean. I would reduce to 33 daily if you are very lean*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 2 weeks in to my first cycle now Ron, as you already know im using propionate only with ED injections, not the best choice ive ever made if im honest
> 
> Anyway, nerve damage and sore buttocks aside, im running the prop at 60 mg ED so 420 mg EW, for my 2nd reload starting at week 11 i am going to stick with test and add in masteron , so ive decided to leave dianabol out till a future cycle, my question is this, if i bump up the test from 420 mg EW to 600 mg EW at week 11 and add masteron at say 300 mg EW do you think its a high enough jump for the testosterone ??* yes for now* I dont want to bump it up to 750 MG EW if i dont need to, what do you think mate?*Go with enanthate next time around. test is test and the longer acting esters require less injections and can have less side effects*
> 
> As always much appreciated x


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> OK Ronnie, at the same time I've been reading this thread, I keep getting pulled over to your STS training guide. You've really kept me busy reading the last few days!
> 
> I've got a couple of questions regarding STS. First, am I correct that these splits (copied & pasted) are listed in the order from least physiologically demanding to most physiologically demanding?:
> 
> 
> 
> & if so, I've got an idea of working it like this. Please tell me if this looks stupid to you:
> 
> Weeks 1-4 of reload: Three Day Per Week Split For "Once A Week" Muscle Training *(increase to 4 day split)*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, what are your thoughts regarding the 40/40/20 diet thrown around all the time? *I FEEL ITS VERY GOOD FOR A LOT OF PEOPLE*
> For someone like me who is ecto-meso, I know I do better on higher carbs. My muscles always seem fuller and more defined when I use a higher carb diet. 
> Then we have my mate who is an endo-meso, who does much better on less carbs and higher fats to keep from looking so puffy and "watery". *TRUE*
> Also I glanced over your thread of Steroids and Protein Intake, do you believe ecto body types should be taking in 2g of protein per lb of bodyweight like the 40/40/20 diet or something with higher carb like 50/30/20 to increase insulin output and stop the body from burning the protein? *NOT EVERYONE CAN DIGEST TONS OF PROTEIN. FOR YOUR BODY TYPE 50C/30P/20 FATS WILL WORK AS WILL A DIET COMPOSED OF 33 1/3 OF EACH MACRONUTRIENT (33 1/3 P,33 1/3C,33 1/3F)* Thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> _i had a discussion today with bill roberts and asked him his thoughts on blast and cruise and this is what he said to me.
> And i wanted to to see if you agree with his points about blasting. Im still unsure if this is something i should be doing at 34, looks good on paper but so much data online is different on its merit... Im heaps confused. I am just trying to collect as much data as i can, the whole on for 14 week, 8 weeks pinning 2 week blood level clear 4 weeks pct then off for 14 weeks and losing much of what was gained cause im already over my natural limit then waiting only to get back on, blow up... Rinse and repeat. I just want to feel good, look good and not be depressed and be able to have drive in every day life_*if you keep going up and down with your hormones its going to cause depression, libido problems, etc. Thats why i am not an advocate of time one/ equals time off.* 
> 
> *please delete my post if i violate any rules i dont know about, thanks,*
> 
> 
> so far as "cruises," i'd recommend testing for lh. If lh is still suppressed, then let's call it a low-dose part of the cycle
> 
> if time is still being spent with good blood lipids, that's a good thing, but not the same thing as full recovery (including recovery of lh production.)
> ...


above..my computer is acting up so there may be a few repeat words..

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

thanks Ronnnie, happy i could pick your brain on that.

1 last question ill be coming up to 8 weeks next week and am using deca with test e, what will happen when i stop pinning it? over the deload and perhaps teh first 1-2 weeks of teh reload , am i gonna crash in terms of hormones, mood etc? i was gonna reload test only for teh second phase.

----------


## John Andrew

Thanks Ronnie,
Takes a while to read so much data, Now I am 57 and amazing as it sounds have found myself currently doing almost exactly as you have suggested. Wish I had known this 30 years ago.
My only gripe today is the young guys who do not even know me and ask what I use and how I am so strong! I just tell them 30 years hard work. Seems the whole world wants immediate results, I am happy to be stronger at 57 this year than I was at 46, 36, 26 etc. 
Now I just need a way to keep cars hitting my motorbike as I ride around Bangkok! They cause my injuries. Last injury in the gym was being dumb and not warming up!

Good luck to you, I will read more and apply more as I progress. Kindest regards and thank you for the work. John

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello mate,
> 
> great read so far only on page 23 of reading this thread so much info. U could publish a book! The fact you take time to answer questions and educate people for free is truly amazing and makes you a stand up guy who obviously has passion for your work.
> 
> 
> So running 8 weeks of prop for the reload, whats a good compound to run for teh two week deload or bridge.*test-e, test-c or sustanon*
> 
> 500ui of hcg twice a week for one year, what is teh good , teh bad and teh ugly truth of doing this?*you would not want to do it year round or it could make you immuneto its positive efects and get quite expensive. running hcg often helps ensure you remain furtile and it can also help increase the volume of your semen which can lessen while on some steroids such as tren.* how does teh shorter ester effect this style of cycling. it doesnt. *both short and long acting esters provide the same results. longer acting esters has the added benefits of less injections. Always remember, test is test regardless of its esters!* 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

thanks again, im trying my best to read all teh info here, alot of pages. U are a man of great patience to keep answering so many of teh same or similar questions.

thanks

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

And yes ive learn test is test is test is test is test regardless of ester

*writes on black board 9000 times*

 :Chairshot:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..do inclines... really hit the upper chest???


]*That is going to depend on the angle of incline and whether or not you have dominant upper pecs which most people do not, therefore the standard incline press is more front delts than upper chest! I dont like the standard incline benches because the angle is so high it hits the front delts much more than the upper chest. To hit the upper pecs more you must use dumbbells or a smith machine along with an adjustable bench in order to use the lowest setting just one notch above above the flat press. The higher you go in angle the less upper pecs are involved and more front delts!

Neck presses done on a flat bench press tend to hit hit the upper pecs even more than slight inclines but they can tear up your rotator cuff muscles. 10-15 degree declines and cable press (moving the hands in towards each other during the positive stroke work the bulk of the chest more than any other chest exercise for many. Cable presses are superior to declines due to being able to get more of a pec contraction but doing both is best. Flat bench and standard incline presses can work for the gentically gifted in the chest area but so does just about any exercise.


The angle of the bench and even more so the position of the elbows determine what part of the pectorals is being stimulated. You work the upper pectorals (BOTH PRESSES AND FLYES) when the elbows are in line with the clavicles in the bottom position. You hit the bulk of the chest (mid/lower sections) by keeping the elbows down some and keeping the hands in line with the nipples of the chest during both the negative and positive. Most emphasis in obtaining huge pectorals should not be placed on the upper chest like many muscle magazine articles claim but rather the larger mid/lower sections.A droopy chest is caused by too much body fat, not too much muscle in the mid/lower chest or a lack of upper chest development.*

----------


## bigdaddyhoss1

hey whats going on ronnie,i'm going to do your 20 week cycle with just cyp would it look like this


1-8 600mgs cyp
9-10-300mgs cyp

11-18 750mgs cyp
19-20 300mgs cyp

week 21 start pct?Also my biggest concern is i got gyno from puberty should i run a ai?OR should i just run the cyp and see if anything happen's i was a chubby teen now im about 14% bf and about 220 6'1 i fight mma as well anything will help i see you have been around for a while i have letro on hand thanx

----------


## Steve.O

Hey ronnie whats your view on running t4 with growth rather than t3. Theres some research on this board stating t4 is the way to go. Whats your opinion please? Cheers ron

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..do you believe leg ext (isolation ex's) build size?* I'll answer your question with a question-Do isolation movements such as bicep curls and tricep presses build bigger arms? Of course they do! Remember bodybuilding is not powerlifting and even powerlifters use isolation exercises to improve strength and size.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey whats going on ronnie,i'm going to do your 20 week cycle with just cyp would it look like this
> 
> 
> 1-8 600mgs cyp
> 9-10-300mgs cyp
> 
> 11-18 750mgs cyp
> 19-20 300mgs cyp
> 
> week 21 start pct?Also my biggest concern is i got gyno from puberty should i run a ai?* I would have an anti-e on hand in case the gyno flares up but dont use unless it does*. iOR should i just run the cyp and see if anything happen's i was a chubby teen now im about 14% bf and about 220 6'1 i fight mma as well anything will help i see you have been around for a while i have letro on hand thanx* letro is too strong imo (kills the sex drive and joints) and should be used as a last resort or for prepping during the last stages of a bodybuilding contest.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey whats going on ronnie,i'm going to do your 20 week cycle with just cyp would it look like this
> 
> 
> 1-8 600mgs cyp
> 9-10-300mgs cyp
> 
> 11-18 750mgs cyp
> 19-20 300mgs cyp
> 
> week 21 start pct?Also my biggest concern is i got gyno from puberty should i run a ai?* I would have an anti-e on hand in case the gyno flares up but dont use unless it does*. iOR should i just run the cyp and see if anything happen's i was a chubby teen now im about 14% bf and about 220 6'1 i fight mma as well anything will help i see you have been around for a while i have letro on hand thanx* letro is too strong imo (kills the sex drive and joints) and should be used as a last resort or for prepping during the last stages of a bodybuilding contest.*


above

----------


## Bob segal

on the deload, when u take 2 weeks off AAS is pct drugs necessary? ,

it seems there wouldnt even be enough time for clomid to start having the body produce natty test in that amount of time and then in two weeks you would be starting AAS anyway. last time i did my deload i bridged with 50mg test p eod, but i feel that the body needs a complete rest from AAS to take more of a possitive rebound. I just didnt really want to start the emoitional pct drugs for two weeks if not necessary.

thanks

----------


## Gi812Many

Well, just came off my last cycle....1000mgs Test E, 500mgs Deca , 1000mgs Tren E and 125mgs Var. Went from roughly 230 and dropped to 215!!! Doesnt seem like I lost to much muscle mass, just lost alot of body fat. Just wasnt expecting that big of a drop in body weight? Im cutting the deca this next cycle, running 1500mgs Test E, 1200mgs Tren E and 125mgs Var/daily. My energy levels are horrible, you suggest I run some T3 with this one as well? Ive got just a little bit of stubborn fat towards the lower portion of my belly and love handles, nearly gone. Think the T3 may help.

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron your reload / deloading method which works amazing but recently ive spoken to quite a few people who dont ever deload/lower the dose for 2 weeks and just switch the test ester and /or the anabolic they stacked with it or add an oral etc . when swapping esters and compounds like this does the total dosage have to be matched or beat for eg., if i done 500 enth and 400tren a week for 8 weeks then did 500enth and 200 deca for the next 8 weeks, my anabolics are differant but i still shud gain even tho the total dosage is less and i didnt deload?? i hear lots of advise sayn dont keep upping the dosage every 8-10 wks , only when need , to just pic a few compunds and use non stop until for months and months on end until i reach my gentic limit for that dosage ,pretend 500 test 400tren, so if i did this pretend after 6 months id have reached my genetic limit on the dosages of the compounds used , so id then have to up the dosage of the test or tren ...... does this sound right? i thought after 8 weeks due to myostatin levels u wudnt continue to gain unless u upped the dosage? what are the advantages and disadvantages on both methods

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie whats your view on running t4 with growth rather than t3. Theres some research on this board stating t4 is the way to go. Whats your opinion please? Cheers ron


*I've read the arguments and what I gather from all the studies is this: Taking GH aids in converting more T4 into T3 but after a while T4 levels become lower which in turn lowers t3 levels. Therefore, you can successfully use either T4, T3, or both combined when using GH. Some feel they do better on t-3 while others feel better using t-4. There are also those who swear by using both t-3 and t-4 at the same time. I've also spoken to a few who were sold on using t-2, t-3 and t-4 all at the same time! T-3 is the most popular of the 3 thyroid hormones and it's advantage over t-4 for weight loss appears to be that it lacks dependense upon the liver enzymes responsible for the t-4/t-3 conversion process to take place. T-3 is more potent than t-4 and I feel this in turn can cause more muscle loss when taken in excess. So, you have to be very careful and not take high dosages of t-3. Higher dosages of t-4 can be taken before the muscle loss manifestations occur because it's weaker than t-3. I feel this is the reason some bodybuilder's who have used t-3 while getting ready for a show felt they lost more muscle mass than while using t-4. But, others have claimed to have lost no muscle on t-3 while dieting down for a show. I think as with any drug everyones body responds differently and no set rules can apply to which drug should or should not be used. Some do well using upwards of 75 mgs of t-3 per day or 150 mgs of t-4 daily while others will lose muscle taking either approach regardless of the anabolic cycle used to support muscle retention. Therefore, I feel it's best to start out with small dosages regardless of which thyroid hormone you choose to use and see how you respond and this goes for all drugs! Also,GH helps aid in muscle loss while dieting down with thyroid hormones. 

The take home message is that IGF-1 converison from using GH is what stimulates the growth of new mucle cells and t-3 enhances many effects of GH but if t-4 or t-3 is taken in excess muscle loss occurs (faster for some than others). This is why I feel its best to use low supplemental dosages with t-3 and/or t-4 when combined with GH. And while taking large dosages of throid hormones causes more weight loss, it can also negate the anabolic effects of GH and anabolic steroids in general.*

----------


## Bob segal

hey ronnie...
im coming into my deload, dont have clomid and trying not to use serms if i dont have to since im going to reload in two weeks, i do have hcg and proviron . Can i use my hcg 250 ius eod and prov for the deload? i want my AR receptors to clear completley, so thats why im not bridging wit low amount of TEST. will the proviron be not a good idea then for letting receptors get back to normal?

----------


## etenn48

Wow that was VERY informative Ronnie, its got me rethinking everything ive read and been told to date. Im new and its going to be a while before I try what I was prepared to do. Thanks for your help!

----------


## Van-Selftest

Awesome post!

Will my 2 week deload period be effected if I'm switching from shorter esters to longer esters?

(I'm switching from 8 weeks of Tren Acetate & Test Propionate ... to... 8 weeks of Tren Enanthate & Test Enanthate)

Should I perhaps start the longer esters immediately after completion of the shorter esters?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> on the deload, when u take 2 weeks off AAS is pct drugs necessary? ,*NO*
> 
> it seems there wouldnt even be enough time for clomid to start having the body produce natty test in that amount of time and then in two weeks you would be starting AAS anyway. last time i did my deload i bridged with 50mg test p eod, but i feel that the body needs a complete rest from AAS to take more of a possitive rebound. *I agree* I just didnt really want to start the emoitional pct drugs for two weeks if not necessary.*You dont even need cloimd for pct just hcg and an anti-e if one was used during the cycle.*
> thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie...
> im coming into my deload, dont have clomid and trying not to use serms if i dont have to since im going to reload in two weeks, i do have hcg and proviron . Can i use my hcg 250 ius eod and prov for the deload? *you could* i want my AR receptors to clear completley, so thats why im not bridging wit low amount of TEST. will the proviron be not a good idea then for letting receptors get back to normal?* youll need proviron to keep sex drive in tact*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Van-Selftest;5988604]Awesome post!

Will my 2 week deload period be effected if I'm switching from shorter esters to longer esters?*yes*
(I'm switching from 8 weeks of Tren Acetate & Test Propionate ... to... 8 weeks of Tren Enanthate & Test Enanthate)*smart move IMO*

Should I perhaps start the longer esters immediately after completion of the shorter esters? *ONLY 1 CC OF TEST-E PER WEEK FOR 2 WEEKS DURING THE DELOAD THEN HIT THE TEST-E AND TREN-E HARD FOR 8 WEEKS STRAIGHT DURING THE RELOAD[/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks Ronnnie, happy i could pick your brain on that.
> 
> 1 last question ill be coming up to 8 weeks next week and am using deca with test e, what will happen when i stop pinning it? over the deload and perhaps teh first 1-2 weeks of teh reload , am i gonna crash in terms of hormones, mood etc? i was gonna reload test only for teh second phase. *You dont quit painning during the 2 week deload or you will crash! You want to keep using a small dose of test-e once a week during that phase.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie,
> Takes a while to read so much data, Now I am 57 and amazing as it sounds have found myself currently doing almost exactly as you have suggested. Wish I had known this 30 years ago.
> My only gripe today is the young guys who do not even know me and ask what I use and how I am so strong! I just tell them 30 years hard work. Seems the whole world wants immediate results, I am happy to be stronger at 57 this year than I was at 46, 36, 26 etc. 
> Now I just need a way to keep cars hitting my motorbike as I ride around Bangkok! They cause my injuries. Last injury in the gym was being dumb and not warming up!
> 
> Good luck to you, I will read more and apply more as I progress. Kindest regards and thank you for the work. *You are right John, nothing beats hard, consistent work, over time.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Well, just came off my last cycle....1000mgs Test E, 500mgs Deca , 1000mgs Tren E and 125mgs Var. Went from roughly 230 and dropped to 215!!! Doesnt seem like I lost to much muscle mass, just lost alot of body fat. Just wasnt expecting that big of a drop in body weight? Im cutting the deca this next cycle, running 1500mgs Test E, 1200mgs Tren E and 125mgs Var/daily. My energy levels are horrible, you suggest I run some T3 with this one as well? Ive got just a little bit of stubborn fat towards the lower portion of my belly and love handles, nearly gone. Think the T3 may help. *Running those kind of higher dosages are going to make you feel tired as steroids are drugs which have side effects. Adding 35-50 mgs of t-3 every night will help aid in getting rid of that stubborn lower belly fat given you are doing cardio and eating a diet low in carbs/fats and high in protein. You lost a lot of water weight when coming off thatlastr reload and at this point you could deload with 500 mgs of test-e weekly instead of 250.*


above

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

> Originally Posted by bodybycookiesandcake View Post
> thanks Ronnnie, happy i could pick your brain on that.
> 
> 1 last question ill be coming up to 8 weeks next week and am using deca with test e, what will happen when i stop pinning it? over the deload and perhaps teh first 1-2 weeks of teh reload , am i gonna crash in terms of hormones, mood etc? i was gonna reload test only for teh second phase. You dont quit painning during the 2 week deload or you will crash! You want to keep using a small dose of test-e once a week during that phase.


Thanks, i think my grammar made that hard to read, i was curious what would happen cutting out the deca at the end of week 8 and then over deload and the reload just running test.
but so far so good everthing went smooth. I did lose 1.7kgs over my deload wich i didnt expect.

thanks again for all your help! great advice.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron your reload / deloading method which works amazing but recently ive spoken to quite a few people who dont ever deload/lower the dose for 2 weeks and just switch the test ester and /or the anabolic they stacked with it or add an oral etc .*if you've read through all the post you'll notice where i say the more advanced bodybuilders can actually deload with upwards of 1 gram of test per week but orals should be dropped and training volume as well. 8 time mr.olympia "lee haney" recently spoke in muscular development i do believe how he finally came to the realization that he had to drastically reduce his volume for a couple of weeks after hitting it hard for 8 weeks. If you don't you'll over-train! There's no value in taking large dosages of anabolics steroids, especially orals during a 2 week deload where volume is cut in about half*.when swapping esters and compounds like this does the total dosage have to be matched or beat for eg., if i done 500 enth and 400tren a week for 8 weeks then did 500enth and 200 deca for the next 8 weeks, my anabolics are differant but i still shud gain even tho the total dosage is less and i didnt deload??* you can still gain by not deloading but you'll gain more by doing so*. I hear lots of advise sayn dont keep upping the dosage every 8-10 wks *i agree. No need in keep adding more anabolics every 8 weeks but deloading makes previous dosages more effective and more importantly gives the joints/cns a needed break*. , only when need , to just pic a few compunds and use non stop until for months and months on end until i reach my gentic limit for that dosage ,pretend 500 test 400tren, so if i did this pretend after 6 months id have reached my genetic limit on the dosages of the compounds used , so id then have to up the dosage of the test or tren ...... Does this sound right?*yes but you have to deload or you'll over-train and if you deload you give the body a break from that dosage of anabolics which helps keep smaller dosages working better for longer* i thought after 8 weeks due to myostatin levels u wudnt continue to gain unless u upped the dosage?* not true! You can still make some gains but not as many if you uppped the dosages. For example: Pro bodybuilders who started out using only 500 mgs of test cannot stay at that dose long if they want to reach the pro level. It all boils down to how far you want to take it. It's an individualistic thing*! What are the advantages and disadvantages on both methods


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks, i think my grammar made that hard to read, i was curious what would happen cutting out the deca at the end of week 8 and then over deload and the reload just running test.*It will work fine going back to a test only cycle after using a test/deca combo and you will lose some water weight when deloading but it comes back fast!*but so far so good everthing went smooth. I did lose 1.7kgs over my deload wich i didnt expect.
> 
> thanks again for all your help! great advice.


above

----------


## juice king

maybe im doin to much then lol... i take 2ml of sustabol 250 , 24 10mg diamond dianabol caps , 2ml of enthate and 2 ml of decca 100 a week?

----------


## juice king

have been for 2 weeks and feel great though!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> maybe im doin to much then lol... i take 2ml of sustabol 250 , 24 10mg diamond dianabol caps , 2ml of enthate and 2 ml of decca 100 a week?* Looks fine too me as long as you can keep blood pressure under control!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> on the deload, when u take 2 weeks off aas is pct drugs necessary? ,
> 
> it seems there wouldnt even be enough time for clomid to start having the body produce natty test in that amount of time and then in two weeks you would be starting aas anyway. Last time i did my deload i bridged with 50mg test p eod, but i feel that the body needs a complete rest from aas to take more of a possitive rebound. I just didnt really want to start the emoitional pct drugs for two weeks if not necessary. *forget the clomid (use hcg anytime you are trying to do any form of pct) and stay on some test during deload or you will crash and feel horrible. The deload is not a time to come off all anabolics nor is it as time to stop working out but rather a time to reduce both!coming off anabolics for 2 weeks is not healthy as it causes too much fluctuations with your hormones, etc.*thanks


[/b]above

----------


## Bob segal

then would 50mg test prop EOD be ok for 2 week deload? i just wanted everything to clear for when i started my reload. and what range should i keep my hcg during deload, i was thinking 500ius eod, then on reload i just hit hcg 500ius week( split 250ius twice a week)

----------


## Bob segal

im confused now, after looking back at page one, heres a quote of yours

"When going for maximum mass you go off ALL steroids with Slingshot Training during a 2 week prime to allow receptors to clear and catabolic hormormone ( cortisol , myostatin levels, etc) to decline. You'll know when to prime because all progress will come to a grinding halt. Do not confuse the deload with the prime even though the deload also primes body for future gains!
"

thats what i tht would be best is to have your body completley clear of all AAS then start reload and have a great rebound effect..

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

Dear ronnie, for teh first time in my life im not squatting. I stopped squatting when i started your sling shot method. now in that time i have lost 5 cm off my hips and 2 cm off my waist.

Do you reckon this was cause i was not squatting 3 days a week? If i start squatting again will i get thick through teh hips and waist again or do you "think" it was random i lost weight in that area with the estra cardio i was doing and nothing to do with not squatting?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> then would 50mg test prop EOD be ok for 2 week deload? i just wanted everything to clear for when i started my reload. and what range should i keep my hcg during deload, i was thinking 500ius eod, then on reload i just hit hcg 500ius week( split 250ius twice a week) *looks good for prop and no need in increasing dosage of hcg above 500 ius weekly until you go off and do a full PCT. So stay at 500 weekly for deload*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Bob segal;5991897]im confused now, after looking back at page one, heres a quote of yours

"When going for maximum mass you go off ALL steroids with Slingshot Training during a 2 week prime to allow receptors to clear and catabolic hormormone ( cortisol , myostatin levels, etc) to decline. You'll know when to prime because all progress will come to a grinding halt. Do not confuse the deload with the prime even though the deload also primes body for future gains!
"

thats what i tht would be best is to have your body completley clear of all AAS then start reload and have a great rebound effect. *A true prime can last as little as 2 weeks to as long as you desire with 6 weeks being the best route to take. For the majority of the year you want to reload and deload which requires never coming off anabolics entirely. A true prime is when you do a full PCT and give your body a full break from steroids and a deload is also considered a modified prime which should be your main focus because you'll lose some muscle during a true prime and your hormones will fluctuate-hence not a thing you want to do on a regular basis.* QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Dear ronnie, for teh first time in my life im not squatting. I stopped squatting when i started your sling shot method. now in that time i have lost 5 cm off my hips and 2 cm off my waist.
> 
> Do you reckon this was cause i was not squatting 3 days a week? If i start squatting again will i get thick through teh hips and waist again or do you "think" it was random i lost weight in that area with the estra cardio i was doing and nothing to do with not squatting? It *mostly has to do with the extra cardio shrinking your wasitline but squats and deadlifts work the core very hard which is going to thicken the abdominal wall to some degree. This is why some bodybuilders don't need any ab training until they begin dieting down for a show.* Thanks in advance.


above

----------


## Gi812Many

> Well, just came off my last cycle ....1000mgs Test E, 500mgs Deca , 1000mgs Tren E and 125mgs Var . Went from roughly 230 and dropped to 215!!! Doesnt seem like I lost to much muscle mass, just lost alot of body fat. Just wasnt expecting that big of a drop in body weight? Im cutting the deca this next cycle , running 1500mgs Test E, 1200mgs Tren E and 125mgs Var /daily. My energy levels are horrible, you suggest I run some T3 with this one as well? Ive got just a little bit of stubborn fat towards the lower portion of my belly and love handles, nearly gone. Think the T3 may help. *Running those kind of higher dosages are going to make you feel tired as steroids are drugs which have side effects. Adding 35-50 mgs of t-3 every night will help aid in getting rid of that stubborn lower belly fat given you are doing cardio and eating a diet low in carbs/fats and high in protein. You lost a lot of water weight when coming off thatlastr reload and at this point you could deload with 500 mgs of test-e weekly instead of 250.*


Suggested I run 35-50mgs nightly of T3, should I follow that pyramid protocol or just run it 8 weeks at the doses you suggested?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

do anabolics work best on type-1 ...or type-2 fibers???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Suggested I run 35-50mgs nightly of T3, should I follow that pyramid protocol or just run it 8 weeks at the doses you suggested. *In your position I would start out at 25 nighlty for a week then ramp up to 35-50 and stay there for 8 weeks then cut it back to 25 for a week then go off .*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> do anabolics work best on type-1 ...or type-2 fibers???* Type-2 fiber hypertrophy accounts for most muscle growth increases while using anabolic steroids . This explains why those who lack an abundance of type-2 fibers and have an abundane of type-1 endurance fibers gain very little using steroids. This also explains why those who are genetically gifted by being born with an abundance of type-2 fibers throughout their entire bodies (for example; pro- bodybuilder's) obtain the most gains while using anabolics. 
> 
> There's also a scenario in which someone has an abundance of type-2 fibers for a specific muscle group but the amount of type-2 fibers they were born with are small in number. A great example of this is someone who has big calves verses someone who has small calves. Usually both individuals will have an abundance of type-2 fibers in their gastrocnemius not type-1 fibers like many people believe yet the one who was born with fewer type-2 fibers in that region will never gain as much from training and/or steroid use as a person who has more type-2 fibers in their gastocnemius even though both have an abundance of type-2 fibers. Many people think their calves are mostly made up of type-1 endurance fibers and this is usually not the case.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Everyone interested in how to use proper exercise form please click on the link below and watch "Pro-Bodybuilder Mark Dugdale" performing incline dumbbell presses. That's the kind of form you are supposed to be doing as bodybuilder's to maximize muscle development without wreaking havoc on your joints and tendons. Most people who train their chest are throwing/bouncing weights to try and satisfy their ego as opposed to lifting weights smoothly like Mark is doing here in this video!  


http://www.nutrex.com/videos/Mark_Du...ark_Blog40.asp

----------


## stephenschmidt1

Hey Ronnie, thanks for sharing all this great knowledge with us!!

Just some back ground on me. Im 23 and on week 6 of my first 12 week cycle. I have read all the articles about the health risk of taking steroids before 25 and have accepted them. 
My cycle consist of weeks 1-4: 600mg deca /week and 500mg test cyp/week. Weeks 5-8: 750mg test cyp/weeek. 
Im seeing great results, but I know I want to do another bulking cycle before going back to training naturally prob for a while. 

My question is if I decided to do a 20 week blast cycle in your opinion would it be more beneficial for me then two 8 week cycles with PCT at the end of both?
Also my health is a very big concern of mine so would a 20 week blast cycle be more harmful then say two 8 week cycles? 
My goal is not to become a body builder or stay on aas for life....i only want to do two cycles and then train naturally for some time. 

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, thanks for sharing all this great knowledge with us!!
> 
> Just some back ground on me. Im 23 and on week 6 of my first 12 week cycle. I have read all the articles about the health risk of taking steroids before 25 and have accepted them. 
> My cycle consist of weeks 1-4: 600mg deca /week and 500mg test cyp/week. Weeks 5-8: 750mg test cyp/weeek. 
> Im seeing great results, but I know I want to do another bulking cycle before going back to training naturally prob for a while. 
> 
> My question is if I decided to do a 20 week blast cycle in your opinion would it be more beneficial for me then two 8 week cycles with PCT at the end of both? *No, it would be more beneficial to do a full pct after a 20 week slingshot cycle!*Also my health is a very big concern of mine so would a 20 week blast cycle be more harmful then say two 8 week cycles?* It would actually be easier/safer on your system as a whole to run a long 20 week slingshot cycle as opposed to two separate 8 week cycles because there will be less hormonal fluctuations which in my opinion prevents some health concerns with anabolic usage. Severe hormonal fluctuations such as time on/equals time off are not as healthy because it places more demand of your bodies endocrine system. I am also of the belief that masteron is a great addition to every cycle because it helps prevent estrogen from becoming a dominant hormone while actually increasing libido, mood, and muscle size instead of just the opposite which can happen with anti-estrogens such as arimidex and aromasin*.My goal is not to become a body builder or stay on aas for life....i only want to do two cycles and then train naturally for some time. *Do a 20 week slingshot cycle then full pct for 4 weeks!*
> Thanks


above

----------


## ScottP1992

Hi Ronnie, firstly thanks so much for the post and for the help you've given to everyone. Post is in 09 and you're still helping today, great stuff. Anyway, this will be my first cycle. I've been training for 3 years and I'm looking to start a cycle in the next bulk phase. I see no reason starting them up now. I'm only about 12% but I think it'll be much better to start really lean and build up. I am currently cutting some fat for a holiday in July. My diet is spot on. Currently carb cycling. Diet and training is no problem to me (naturally). I need to ask a few extra questions as I've never been able to ask to people before. And I see no point in starting a new thread, especially when referring to your slingshot training. As you can see, I've just registered after reading your post. I need to clarify what I am doing and I read lots of contradicting things so I would really like your advice and would appreciate it so much.
Obviously, this is my first cycle. I have read to just do a test base cycle and then stack test with other steroids elsewhere.
I have decided I want to do a test e/c (again everyone says theyre so similar so undecided) cycle with dbol from week 1-4. Will this work? So week 1-4 I will do dbol and 1-8 test. Then cut the test down to what amount for the 2 week deload, or remove it completely? 
Obviously after that I wil reload again, but then I'm thinking I will not need the 1-4 weeks of dbol? What do you think?
I was thinking 500mg of test done in 2 shots through the week, so mon/thur, this correct?
20-30mg of dbol every day for the first 4 weeks.
Now should I have Nolva or Clomid on hand? Or do I need extra things? What are the PCTs I should have on hand? And theyre done in the 2 weeks deload, correct? Or add them in incase of gyno. Thing is, I read that most people do like 2 weeks with no anabolics or a PCT, then introduce them 2 weeks later for 4 weeks?
What I have read is that you completely cut anabolics in this 2 weeks and introduce PCTs. After that, if say I wanted to completely discontinue anabolics, would I be able to? So I do my 8 weeks, do my 2 weeks PCT and then would I be able to just forget it? Or would I need to do 4 weeks of PCT?
What I was possibly thinking is just doing the 2 cycles for now. So I will do 500mg of test each week 1-8, then do what 250mg for the next 2 weeks, then 11-19 I would do the test again at 500mg then PCT after the reload for 4 weeks?? and then just go off everything?SS
The part I'm most unaware about is PCT and Anti E's etc of what I will need on my cycle - what I have read about amidrex is awful. Still got like 4-5 months before I will start. At least, I guess. I may start training naturally for a few months to get back what I have lost from cutting first. Or are steroids better to give that kickstart? And still chewing over the decision as obviously I'm worried about sides, etc. so I really want to feel comfortable. If you can answer my questions this would help so much.
Thank you so much for the help in advance, appreciate it very much.

edit: Also waiting until after the summer will put me nearer to 21. I know you are going to say you need to wait until 25 but I think I have made my mind up and would really like help on how to do it more safely. Thank you.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, firstly thanks so much for the post and for the help you've given to everyone. Post is in 09 and you're still helping today, great stuff. Anyway, this will be my first cycle. I've been training for 3 years and I'm looking to start a cycle in the next bulk phase. I see no reason starting them up now. I'm only about 12% but I think it'll be much better to start really lean and build up.* Actually you can build and get leaner at the same time so no need to wait. Theres never a need in allowing yourself to gain sloppy weight from bulking in excesss. I once went up to 250 lbs and my arms measured 22 inched after a bicep/tricep workout but I was holding too much bodyfat and my blood presure went too high. When trying to gain size while using steroids you should eat clean and take in only enouigh calories to grow while not allowing yourself to get fat. It's not about how much weight you gain but rather how much lean muscle you gain and genetics play a large role.*  I am currently cutting some fat for a holiday in July. My diet is spot on. Currently carb cycling. Diet and training is no problem to me (naturally). I need to ask a few extra questions as I've never been able to ask to people before. And I see no point in starting a new thread, especially when referring to your slingshot training. As you can see, I've just registered after reading your post. I need to clarify what I am doing and I read lots of contradicting things so I would really like your advice and would appreciate it so much.
> Obviously, this is my first cycle. I have read to just do a test base cycle and then stack test with other steroids elsewhere.
> I have decided I want to do a test e/c (again everyone says theyre so similar so undecided) cycle with dbol from week 1-4. Will this work? So week 1-4 I will do dbol and 1-8 test. If you have to choose go with test-e for a first cycle because it does not stay in the system as long as test-c in case you have side effects and need to lower the dosage. I have never known of anyone personally to have issues with test-c so either is fine. Then cut the test down to what amount for the 2 week deload, or remove it completely? *Reduce test to 1 cc per week during2 week deload. You will not need d-bol for a first reload(weeks 1-8) but you could add 25 mgs daily to your second reload beginning on week 11.* Obviously after that I wil reload again, but then I'm thinking I will not need the 1-4 weeks of dbol? What do you think?
> I was thinking 500mg of test done in 2 shots through the week, so mon/thur, this correct?*yes*
> 20-30mg of dbol every day for the first 4 weeks.
> Now should I have Nolva or Clomid on hand? *nolvadex in case gyno appears not clomid!* Or do I need extra things? What are the PCTs I should have on hand? *hcg* And theyre done in the 2 weeks deload, correct?* no use it after 20 week cycle for 3 weeks* Or add them in incase of gyno. Thing is, I read that most people do like 2 weeks with no anabolics or a PCT, then introduce them 2 weeks later for 4 weeks?
> What I have read is that you completely cut anabolics in this 2 weeks and introduce PCTs. After that, if say I wanted to completely discontinue anabolics, would I be able to? So I do my 8 weeks, do my 2 weeks PCT and then would I be able to just forget it? Or would I need to do 4 weeks of PCT?
> What I was possibly thinking is just doing the 2 cycles for now. So I will do 500mg of test each week 1-8, then do what 250mg for the next 2 weeks, then 11-19 I would do the test again at 500mg then PCT after the reload for 4 weeks?? and then just go off everything?SS
> The part I'm most unaware about is PCT and Anti E's etc of what I will need on my cycle - what I have read about amidrex is awful. Still got like 4-5 months before I will start. At least, I guess. I may start training naturally for a few months to get back what I have lost from cutting first. Or are steroids better to give that kickstart? And still chewing over the decision as obviously I'm worried about sides, etc. so I really want to feel comfortable. If you can answer my questions this would help so much.
> ...


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

when using high doses of steroids , eg, the doses member gi812many quoted a few posts back, he said his energy levels were terrible, how do u counter act this ? also ive never used hgh but ive read a few times about it making u very tired and can make u just fall asleep on the spot? is this true can u tell me about this ron and again how to counter act it ?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I'm starting a deload on Monday following a MENT/Masteron P/NPP/Proviron /GH cycle that's been nothing short of spectacular!! Don't mind saying I miss the Test though. Deloading on 400 mg Test E. Planning my next reload with 700 Test A/700 Tren A/700 Masteron P with 350 NPP for the joints and of course continuing on with the GH. I wanted to add an oral and was wondering what your opinion of Tbol might be? I've cut on this same cycle with Var at 50 mg ed before and really liked it, but from what I've read Tbol is like Var's bigger brother. More exactly like Dbol without all the amorization. What do you think about it and would 50 mg ed be a good dose considering the other compounds and their doses? Thanks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when using high doses of steroids , eg, the doses member gi812many quoted a few posts back, he said his energy levels were terrible, how do u counter act this ? You can't! *Those who are born with the most type-2 muscle fibers/receptors sites tend to have less side effects with higher dosages because their body can absorb it eaiser. Pro-bodybuilder's fall into this category! Also, the longer you use the more tolerance you build and this allows one to use higher dosages as you progress but there is no way to avoid feeling sluggish using higher dosages if your body reacts to anabolics this way*. I also ive never used hgh but ive read a few times about it making u very tired and can make u just fall asleep on the spot? *GH can play with your sugar levels. You counteract this side effect by injecting it all at once right before you go to bed as opposed to morning time or post-workouts. I have always recommended to everyone that they should take their GH shots at night. It improves sleep, etc!* is this true can u tell me about this n and again how to counter act it ?


above

----------


## 69phoenix

I know this might sound dumb, but Ronnie seems to be the man who could answer this question and make me understand.
(I know im young and stuff but i just wanna get out of doubt)
What would be the best first cycle for someone like me?
160 lbs 15%bf, lifting for about 2 years.
I just wanna geat up to 190, not that bulky but maintining the gains.
I wanna run a safe first cycle but I dont know what to look into.
Rest, training and diet are already in check, I would just need advice in what substances will deliver better results since it's my first cycle.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

here be a crazy question..anabolics..are they a sin for christians to use?? preacher at gym said it was sinful due to being illegal substance..

----------


## dooie

> here be a crazy question..anabolics..are they a sin for christians to use?? preacher at gym said it was sinful due to being illegal substance..


If it's illegal in your country than it's a sin! Unless its been prescribed

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> if it's illegal in your country than it's a sin! Unless its been prescribed


no disrespect.... But i asked ron..not you bro.........he has some interesting perspectives on life..looking forward to his response!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Ron..your thoughts on females taking..small dosages of test..post menopausal..for hrt?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

One more ron..can you turn a women into a nempho with test???

----------


## Gi812Many

> Well, just came off my last cycle ....1000mgs Test E, 500mgs Deca , 1000mgs Tren E and 125mgs Var . Went from roughly 230 and dropped to 215!!! Doesnt seem like I lost to much muscle mass, just lost alot of body fat. Just wasnt expecting that big of a drop in body weight? Im cutting the deca this next cycle , running 1500mgs Test E, 1200mgs Tren E and 125mgs Var /daily. My energy levels are horrible, you suggest I run some T3 with this one as well? Ive got just a little bit of stubborn fat towards the lower portion of my belly and love handles, nearly gone. Think the T3 may help. Running those kind of higher dosages are going to make you feel tired as steroids are drugs which have side effects. Adding 35-50 mgs of t-3 every night will help aid in getting rid of that stubborn lower belly fat given you are doing cardio and eating a diet low in carbs/fats and high in protein. You lost a lot of water weight when coming off thatlastr reload and at this point you could deload with 500 mgs of test-e weekly instead of 250.


Ron, forgot to mention...this past deload has ran much longer than anticipated. Ive been 5 weeks on deload due to some work issues, which rarely ever happens (had to travel overseas). Anyhow, I have been keeping up with the workouts, missed shoulders and chest and legs last week but back on schedule. Should I continue with my doses being that high with this long of a deload (not sure to even call it a deload anymore). Anyow, I feel fantastic...Think I really needed a break

----------


## mark72

Haz
Got a question. I have been on test and mast for about 6 weeks. Introduced Mast about 4 weeks into that now have added decca and dbol . My goal is to really bulk up then shred down. Can you give me some advice on amounts I should be using and days? Or if there is a better combination?
Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> i'm starting a deload on monday following a ment/masteron p/npp/proviron /gh cycle that's been nothing short of spectacular!! Don't mind saying i miss the test though. Deloading on 400 mg test e. Planning my next reload with 700 test a/700 tren a/700 masteron p with 350 npp for the joints and of course continuing on with the gh. I wanted to add an oral and was wondering what your opinion of tbol might be? I've cut on this same cycle with var at 50 mg ed before and really liked it, but from what i've read tbol is like var's bigger brother. More exactly like dbol without all the amorization. What do you think about it and would 50 mg ed be a good dose considering the other compounds and their doses? *i would suggest trying t-bol at 50mgs ed*. Thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i know this might sound dumb, but ronnie seems to be the man who could answer this question and make me understand.
> (i know im young and stuff but i just wanna get out of doubt)
> what would be the best first cycle for someone like me?
> 160 lbs 15%bf, lifting for about 2 years.
> I just wanna geat up to 190, not that bulky but maintining the gains.
> I wanna run a safe first cycle but i dont know what to look into.
> Rest, training and diet are already in check, i would just need advice in what substances will deliver better results since it's my first cycle.* i highly recommend 500-600 mgs of test-e weekly for a first 8 week reload/cycle then progress to 750 mgs of test-e weekly for second reload/cycle. Some add an oral during second 8 week reload/cycle or other injectables such as deca and/or masteron*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> if it's illegal in your country than it's a sin! Unless its been prescribed *i would argue differently! ""If it's a sin to use anabolics in the u.s. where they are illegal then it's still a sin to use them in countires where it's legal. For example; the bible teaches that jesus turned water into wine and said drink and be merry (just for the record i do not drink alcohol anymore nor do i condone a lifestye of drunkedness which is the abuse of alcohol but i do not judge others who do so). now during the prohibition it was man (government anda failry cooked one at that that made alcohol illegal). Now did that mean during that era that it was now sinful in gods eyes for those who drank illegally but it was okay for those in other countries to drink if it was still legal? That would make no sense at all! And would it mean that since our government has once again legalized alcohol it's not a sin anymore to drink. My point being is that man (crooked/messed up goverment) made steroids illegal back in the 80's not GOD so I do not see it as a sin if used properly. Unfortunately our goverment continues to make poor decisions which have a negative impact on everyone's well being."*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5999391]here be a crazy question..anabolics..are they a sin for christians to use?? preacher at gym said it was sinful due to being illegal substance..*I WOULD HAVE TO DISAGREE WITH THAT PREACHER BUT DO UNDERSTAND WHERE HES COMING FROM. IT'S ALL IN HOW YOU USE SOMETHING AND MOST IMPORTANTLY HOW YOU ACT. IF STEROIDS MAKE YOU COCKY, SINGLE MINDED, TURN YOU INTO A BULLY/HOT HEAD, OR A SCAMMER THEN YES IT WOULD BE A SIN. IF YOU TAKE STEROIDS AND LOVE GOD AND YOUR NEIGHBOR THEN I DO NOT SEE USING THEM AS BEING A SIN GIVEN YOU DO NOT TAKE SO MUCH YOU DESTROY THE TEMPLE WHICH IS YOUR BODY. THE BIBLE TEACHES IT'S NOT WHAT GOES INTO A MAN THAT DEFILES HIM BUT WHAT COMES OUT AND GOD KNOWS YOUR HEART NOT MAN (THIS INCLUDES ALL PREACHERS!) 

AND LIKE I TOLD DOOIE REGARDING STEROIDS BEING ILLEGAL IN THE U.S- "If it's a sin to use anabolics in the u.s. where they are illegal then it's still a sin to use them in countires where it's legal. For example; the bible teaches that jesus turned water into wine and said drink and be merry (just for the record i do not drink alcohol anymore nor do i condone a lifestye of drunkedness which is the abuse of alcohol but i do not judge others who do so). now during the prohibition it was man (government and a fairly cooked one at that that made alcohol illegal). Now did that mean during that era that it was now sinful in gods eyes for those who drank illegally but it was okay for those in other countries to drink if it was still legal? That would make no sense at all! And would it mean that since our government has once again legalized alcohol it's not a sin anymore to drink. My point being is that man (crooked/messed up goverment) made steroids illegal back in the 80's not GOD so I do not see it as a sin if used properly.Unfortunately our goverment continues to make poor decisions which have a negative impact on everyone's well being." * /QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6001926]


> here be a crazy question..anabolics..are they a sin for christians to use?? preacher at gym said it was sinful due to being illegal substance..*I WOULD HAVE TO DISAGREE WITH THAT PREACHER BUT DO UNDERSTAND WHERE HES COMING FROM. IT'S ALL IN HOW YOU USE SOMETHING AND MOST IMPORTANTLY HOW YOU ACT. IF STEROIDS MAKE YOU COCKY, SINGLE MINDED, TURN YOU INTO A BULLY/HOT HEAD, OR A SCAMMER THEN YES IT WOULD BE A SIN. IF YOU TAKE STEROIDS AND LOVE GOD AND YOUR NEIGHBOR THEN I DO NOT SEE USING THEM AS BEING A SIN GIVEN YOU DO NOT TAKE SO MUCH YOU DERSTROY THE TEMPLE WHICH IS YOUR BODY. THE BIBLE TEACHES IT'S NOT WHAT GOES INTO A MAN THAT DEFILES HIM BUT WHAT COMES OUT AND GOD KNOWS YOUR HEART NOT MAN (THIS INCLUDES ALL PREACHERS!) 
> 
> AND LIKE I TOLD DOOIE REGARDING STEROIDS BEING ILLEGAL IN THE U.S- "If it's a sin to use anabolics in the u.s. where they are illegal then it's still a sin to use them in countires where it's legal. For example; the bible teaches that jesus turned water into wine and said drink and be merry (just for the record i do not drink alcohol anymore nor do i condone a lifestye of drunkedness which is the abuse of alcohol but i do not judge others who do so). now during the prohibition it was man (government anda failry cooked one at that that made alcohol illegal). Now did that mean during that era that it was now sinful in gods eyes for those who drank illegally but it was okay for those in other countries to drink if it was still legal? That would make no sense at all! And would it mean that since our government has once again legalized alcohol it's not a sin anymore to drink. My point being is that man (crooked/messed up goverment) made steroids illegal back in the 80's not GOD so I do not see it as a sin if used properly.Unfortunately our goverment continues to make poor decisions which have a negative impact on everyone's well being." * /QUOTE]ABOVE


you make sense..bigron!!!thanks brother..

----------


## Lift to live

Hey big Ron I just wanted to give a big thank you for all your help through questions you answered specifically for me and ones that I read through other peoples questions. Thanks to you and fireguy and my dad/coach I was able to win first place in at the Charlotte cup in junior men's bodybuilding and take the overall! It far exceeded my expectations and ended up canceling my plans to do the palmetto cup this weekend because I would have to move into men's open light heavies already I had planned to use the first show as a learning experience and do the juniors again this week. Without your sound advice on how to handle aas on my first cycle last year and my cut for the show this year I don't feel I would have done this well. So again I just want to give you a big thanks and if your ever around the Charlotte area me and my boy slim shady owe you a dinner for all your help! Been trying to convince him to compete in a few months no luck so far. Here's a pic just for the hell of it after prejudging let me know if you see any specific weak points I should focus on big Ron.

----------


## The Titan99

I've heard a lot of talk lately about guy's running Test at way lower doses than Tren , saying let the Tren do the work. They say the Test uses up all the receptor sites and it wastes the Tren. I've always used more test ( like say a gram) compared to 525-700 Tren. What are your thoughts on this? I don't suffer from sides (nothing I can't handle) from the Tren and I want to get the most out of it, but if this theory is a myth I'd just as soon leave the Test higher. Thanks Ron.

----------


## Gi812Many

Ditto above...curious to hear answer...Im always running roughly 300-500mgs over Tren of Test.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey big ron i just wanted to give a big thank you for all your help through questions you answered specifically for me and ones that i read through other peoples questions. Thanks to you and fireguy and my dad/coach i was able to win first place in at the charlotte cup in junior men's bodybuilding and take the overall*!congradulatons*! It far exceeded my expectations and ended up canceling my plans to do the palmetto cup this weekend because i would have to move into men's open light heavies already i had planned to use the first show as a learning experience and do the juniors again this week. *lh is definetly some serious competition. I'll be at the s.c. Palmetto cup this weekend. I am training a 50 year old female for her first bb show and have another girl doing jr. Nationals in 2 weeks at charleston sc. To try and get a pro card*. Without your sound advice on how to handle aas on my first cycle last year and my cut for the show this year i don't feel i would have done this well. So again i just want to give you a big thanks and if your ever around the charlotte area me and my boy slim shady owe you a dinner for all your help! Been trying to convince him to compete in a few months no luck so far. Here's a pic just for the hell of it after prejudging let me know if you see any specific weak points i should focus on big ron.* YOUR PICTURE LOOKS GREAT TOO ME. I WOULD JUST CONTINUE PUTTING ON MORE OVERALL MASS AND DIET DOWN LIKE YOU DID THIS PAST TIME.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron..your thoughts on females taking..small dosages of test..post menopausal..for hrt?* i think it's fine to try 1/4 of an ml of test-c every two weeks. But they have to watch out for facial hair growth, loss of hair on scalp and deepening of the voice* .


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6000286]One more ron..can you turn a women into a nempho with test???*ABSOLUTELY! [/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> haz
> got a question. I have been on test and mast for about 6 weeks. Introduced mast about 4 weeks into that now have added decca and dbol . My goal is to really bulk up then shred down. Can you give me some advice on amounts i should be using and days? Or if there is a better combination? *for a lot of size try 500 grams of test weekly, 400 mgs of deca weekly, 300 mgs of masteron weekly and 25 mgs of d-bol daily. Do that for 8 weeks then deload for 2 weeks with only 300 mgs of test then reload again for 8 weeks this time going up to 1 gram of test, 400 mgs of deca, 50 mgs of d-bol and 300 mgs of masteron* thanks


above

----------


## djdizzy

> I've heard a lot of talk lately about guy's running Test at way lower doses than Tren, saying let the Tren do the work. They say the Test uses up all the receptor sites and it wastes the Tren. I've always used more test ( like say a gram) compared to 525-700 Tren. What are your thoughts on this? I don't suffer from sides (nothing I can't handle) from the Tren and I want to get the most out of it, but if this theory is a myth I'd just as soon leave the Test higher. Thanks Ron.


I don't know about the receptor part but as for the sides it helped me greatly. I got the trensomnia and anxiety running 500mg Test and 200mg Tren . Dropped the Test to 250 and the sides are gone! Still losing fat like crazy and getting stronger. I am slowly upping the Tren to 400mg, at 300 right now and the sides are still not there. I am seeing some remarkable changes.

I'd also like to see Ron's answer to your question but I think running your Test lower is definitely a viable option for people that get the sides with Tren.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, forgot to mention...this past deload has ran much longer than anticipated. Ive been 5 weeks on deload due to some work issues, which rarely ever happens (had to travel overseas). Anyhow, I have been keeping up with the workouts, missed shoulders and chest and legs last week but back on schedule. Should I continue with my doses being that high with this long of a deload (not sure to even call it a deload anymore). Anyow, I feel fantastic...Think I really needed a break *You can reduce down to 250 if you are not getting in your workouts but using 500mgs weekly for an extended period of time is okay as some never go below 500 all year long*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've heard a lot of talk lately about guy's running Test at way lower doses than Tren , saying let the Tren do the work. They say the Test would use up all the receptor sites and it wastes the Tren. *Test does not use up all the receptor sites. I don't know who comes up with some of these unfounded theories!? Pro-bodybuilders use massive amounts of both tren and test at the same time along with d-bol and/or anadrol . FOR EXAMPLE: 2 GRAMS OF TEST WEEKLY WILL NOT PROVIDE YOU WITH THE LEAN GAINS THAT ARE DERIVED FROM USING 1 GRAM OF TEST AND 500 mgs OF TREN. 2 GRAMS OF TEST WEEKLY WILL NOT GIVE YOU THE SAME STRENGTH GAINS AS 1 GRAM OF TEST AND 50 MGS OF D-BOL DAILY. DID YOU CATCH THAT? IT'S BECAUSE DIFFERENT STEROIDS ALLOW INDIVIDUALS TO ACHIEVE VARIED RESULTS WITH SPECIFIC COMPOUNDS.* I've always used more test ( like say a gram) compared to 525-700 Tren. What are your thoughts on this? *I THINK THE WAY YOU HAVE BEEN DOING IT IS BEST BECAUSE MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF LEGIT TREN CAUSES TOO MANY SIDE EFFECTS FOR MOST PEOPLE. HOWEVER, YOU CAN MAKE LEAN GAINS WITH LESS BLOAT USING FAIRLY HIGH DOSAGES OF TREN AND JUST A LITLE TEST (250 MGS WEEKLY) TO SUPPORT LIBIDO. SOMETIMES THE BLOAT FROM TEST CAUSES SERIOUS LETHARGICNESS AND USING A LESSER DOSE WITH HIGHER AMOUNTS OF TREN CAN BE GOOD IN THESE SITUATIONS. BUT HIGHER DOSAGES OF BOTH PRODUCES THE MOST GAINS AND THE MOST SIDE EFFECTS, JUST LIKE HIGHER DOSAGES OF TEST AND D-BOL. SOME HAVE TO REDUCE TEST DOSAGES WHILE ON D-BOL TO BE ABE TO TOLERATE THE SIDE EFFECTS OF BOTH DRUGS COMBINED.* I don't suffer from sides (nothing I can't handle) from the Tren and I want to get the most out of it, but if this theory is a myth I'd just as soon leave the Test higher. *It's a myth and keep the test higher unless on a major cutting cycle or you want to avoid water retention* Thanks Ron.


above

----------


## dooie

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;5999391]here be a crazy question..anabolics..are they a sin for christians to use?? preacher at gym said it was sinful due to being illegal substance..I WOULD HAVE TO DISAGREE WITH THAT PREACHER BUT DO UNDERSTAND WHERE HES COMING FROM. IT'S ALL IN HOW YOU USE SOMETHING AND MOST IMPORTANTLY HOW YOU ACT. IF STEROIDS MAKE YOU COCKY, SINGLE MINDED, TURN YOU INTO A BULLY/HOT HEAD, OR A SCAMMER THEN YES IT WOULD BE A SIN. IF YOU TAKE STEROIDS AND LOVE GOD AND YOUR NEIGHBOR THEN I DO NOT SEE USING THEM AS BEING A SIN GIVEN YOU DO NOT TAKE SO MUCH YOU DESTROY THE TEMPLE WHICH IS YOUR BODY. THE BIBLE TEACHES IT'S NOT WHAT GOES INTO A MAN THAT DEFILES HIM BUT WHAT COMES OUT AND GOD KNOWS YOUR HEART NOT MAN (THIS INCLUDES ALL PREACHERS!) 

AND LIKE I TOLD DOOIE REGARDING STEROIDS BEING ILLEGAL IN THE U.S- "If it's a sin to use anabolics in the u.s. where they are illegal then it's still a sin to use them in countires where it's legal. For example; the bible teaches that jesus turned water into wine and said drink and be merry (just for the record i do not drink alcohol anymore nor do i condone a lifestye of drunkedness which is the abuse of alcohol but i do not judge others who do so). now during the prohibition it was man (government and a fairly cooked one at that that made alcohol illegal). Now did that mean during that era that it was now sinful in gods eyes for those who drank illegally but it was okay for those in other countries to drink if it was still legal? That would make no sense at all! And would it mean that since our government has once again legalized alcohol it's not a sin anymore to drink. My point being is that man (crooked/messed up goverment) made steroids illegal back in the 80's not GOD so I do not see it as a sin if used properly.Unfortunately our goverment continues to make poor decisions which have a negative impact on everyone's well being." /QUOTE]ABOVE

I respectfully disagree Ronnie,

If something is illegal in your country, then the bible says to obey the laws of the land, so therefore it's a sin to go against those laws, hence you will get a fine, jail etc for breaking those rules, for example, if the law states in Australia the max speed I can do is 110, and go to Germany on the autobahn, rent a porsche, I will definitely not do 110km/h and I will not be 'sinning' as I haven't broken any rules! 

This is where conviction comes into play!! If I believe, that it's a sin no matter what to take steroids than I am convicted to stay true to that conviction anywhere I go!
But if I was born in a country where steroids are not illegal, than it isnt a sin, but if I come to Australia and continue doing them, I am going against the laws of the land and therefore sinning, what ur kind of doing is expressing how u view the bible not by what it actually says

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks Ron. A definitive answer from a leading authority. Just what this board needed. I suspected as much...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=dooie;6003739][QUOTE." /QUOTE]ABOVE

I respectfully disagree Ronnie,

If something is illegal in your country, then the bible says to obey the laws of the land, so therefore it's a sin to go against those laws, hence you will get a fine, jail etc for breaking those rules, for example, if the law states in Australia the max speed I can do is 110, and go to Germany on the autobahn, rent a porsche, I will definitely not do 110km/h and I will not be 'sinning' as I haven't broken any rules! But if I was born in a country where steroids are not illegal, than it isnt a sin, but if I come to Australia and continue doing them, I am going against the laws of the land and therefore sinning, what ur kind of doing is expressing how u view the bible not by what it actually says [B]WE ARE GETTING OFF THE SUBJECT OF BODYBUILDING HERE BUT I FEEL THE NEED TO STATE MY OPINIONS ON THIS MATTER SINCE I HAVE STUDIED THE BIBLE EXTENSIVELY IN THE PAST. FIRST OF ALL COMMITTING VARIOUS SINS IS NOT WHAT KEEPS ONE OUT OF HEAVEN ACCORDING TO THE BIBLE. THE ONLY SIN THAT WILL KEEP ONE OUT OF HEAVEN IS REJECTING JESUS CHRIST. IN THE STATE OF SOUTH CAROLINA WHERE I RESIDE IT'S ILLEGAL TO HAVE ORAL SEX WITH YOUR SPOUSE. LIKE THATS GOING TO HAPPEN!? LOL..BUT IF WHAT YOU ARE SAYING IS TRUE THEN IT WOULD BE A SIN TO HAVE ORAL SEX WITH YOUR SPOUSE JUST BECAUSE SOME BUREAUCRAT IN WASHINGTON D.C. CAME UP WITH SOME LAME BRAIN IDEA JUST AS THEY HAVE WITH STEROIDS. THINK ABOUT THIS-WHEN GEORGE BUSH WAS IN OFFICE HE MADE IT ILLEGAL TO HAVE A PARTIAL BIRTH ABORTION. BUT WHEN OBAMA STEPPED INTO OFFICE HE LEGALIZED PARTIAL BIRTH ABORTION. DOES THIS MEAN IT'S OKAY IN THE EYES OF GOD TO HAVE AN ABORTION NOW SINCE ITS LEGAL YET IT WAS WRONG ONLY 3 YEARS AGO WHEN IT WAS ILLEGAL? WHOSE LAW IS RIGHT-GODS OR MANS? ALSO GOD NEVER SAYS USING STEROIDS IS A SIN!

I AM OF THE OPINION THAT GOD MADE SEX (ANYTHING BETTER HE KEPT FOR HIMSELF-NO PUN INTENDED) AND WANTS EVERY MARRIED COUPLE TO EXPERIENCE GREAT SEX ON A REGULAR BASIS INCLUDING ORAL SEX, ETC. ON AND ON I COULD GO WITH THESE CRAZY LAWS OF THE LAND THAT HAVE BEEN PUT IN PLACE BY MAN. THE BIG PICTURE IS THIS-NO ONE GETS TO HEAVEN BY OBEYING THE LAWS OF THE LAND OR EVEN GODS LAWS PER SE. ROMANS CHPT 3 VS 20-"THEREFORE BY THE DEEDS OF THE LAW SHALL NO FLESH BE JUSTIFIED IN HIS SIGHT: FOR BY THE LAW IS THE KNOWLEDGE OF SIN". JAMES CHPT 2 VS 10-"FOR WHOSOEVER SHALL KEEP THE WHOLE LAW AND YET OFFEND IN ONE POINT, HE IS GUILTY OF ALL". GOD PUT DOWN A STRICT LAW, THEN JESUS CAME AND MADE IT EVEN STRICTER TO SHOW US ALL THAT WE COULD NOT KEEP ALL HIS LAWS AND THAT WE ARE ALL SINNERS IN NEED OF A SAVIOUR. YOU CANNOT WORK YOUR WAY INTO HEAVEN BY GOOD DEEDS NOR BY AVOIDING A PARTICULAR SIN BUT SOMEONE WHO HAS BEEN BORN AGAIN BY THE SPIRIT OF GOD WILL LOVE GOD AND HIS NEIGHBOR AS I STATED IN THE LAST POST. I HOPE THIS HELPS AND I'LL END WITH THIS NOTE - In the state of S.C. where I live it is perfectly legal to beat your wife on the court house steps on Sundays. [/B]..lol/QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## The Titan99

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6004496]


> [QUOTE." /QUOTE]ABOVE
> 
> I respectfully disagree Ronnie,
> 
> If something is illegal in your country, then the bible says to obey the laws of the land, so therefore it's a sin to go against those laws, hence you will get a fine, jail etc for breaking those rules, for example, if the law states in Australia the max speed I can do is 110, and go to Germany on the autobahn, rent a porsche, I will definitely not do 110km/h and I will not be 'sinning' as I haven't broken any rules! But if I was born in a country where steroids are not illegal, than it isnt a sin, but if I come to Australia and continue doing them, I am going against the laws of the land and therefore sinning, what ur kind of doing is expressing how u view the bible not by what it actually says [B]WE ARE GETTING OFF THE SUBJECT OF BODYBUILDING HERE BUT I FEEL THE NEED TO STATE MY OPINIONS ON THIS MATTER SINCE I HAVE STUDIED THE BIBLE EXTENSIVELY IN THE PAST. FIRST OF ALL COMMITTING VARIOUS SINS IS NOT WHAT KEEPS ONE OUT OF HEAVEN ACCORDING TO THE BIBLE. THE ONLY SIN THAT WILL KEEP ONE OUT OF HEAVEN IS REJECTING JESUS CHRIST. IN THE STATE OF SOUTH CAROLINA WHERE I RESIDE IT'S ILLEGAL TO HAVE ORAL SEX WITH YOUR SPOUSE. LIKE THATS GOING TO HAPPEN!? LOL..BUT IF WHAT YOU ARE SAYING IS TRUE THEN IT WOULD BE A SIN TO HAVE ORAL SEX WITH YOUR SPOUSE JUST BECAUSE SOME BUREAUCRAT IN WASHINGTON D.C. CAME UP WITH SOME LAME BRAIN IDEA JUST AS THEY HAVE WITH STEROIDS. THINK ABOUT THIS-WHEN GEORGE BUSH WAS IN OFFICE HE MADE IT ILLEGAL TO HAVE A PARTIAL BIRTH ABORTION. BUT WHEN OBAMA STEPPED INTO OFFICE HE LEGALIZED PARTIAL BIRTH ABORTION. DOES THIS MEAN IT'S OKAY IN THE EYES OF GOD TO HAVE AN ABORTION NOW SINCE ITS LEGAL YET IT WAS WRONG ONLY 3 YEARS AGO WHEN IT WAS ILLEGAL? WHOSE LAW IS RIGHT-GODS OR MANS? ALSO GOD NEVER SAYS USING STEROIDS IS A SIN!
> 
> I AM OF THE OPINION THAT GOD MADE SEX (ANYTHING BETTER HE KEPT FOR HIMSELF-NO PUN INTENDED) AND WANTS EVERY MARRIED COUPLE TO EXPERIENCE GREAT SEX ON A REGULAR BASIS INCLUDING ORAL SEX, ETC. ON AND ON I COULD GO WITH THESE CRAZY LAWS OF THE LAND THAT HAVE BEEN PUT IN PLACE BY MAN. THE BIG PICTURE IS THIS-NO ONE GETS TO HEAVEN BY OBEYING THE LAWS OF THE LAND OR EVEN GODS LAWS PER SE. ROMANS CHPT 3 VS 20-"THEREFORE BY THE DEEDS OF THE LAW SHALL NO FLESH BE JUSTIFIED IN HIS SIGHT: FOR BY THE LAW IS THE KNOWLEDGE OF SIN". JAMES CHPT 2 VS 10-"FOR WHOSOEVER SHALL KEEP THE WHOLE LAW AND YET OFFEND IN ONE POINT, HE IS GUILTY OF ALL". GOD PUT DOWN A STRICT LAW, THEN JESUS CAME AND MADE IT EVEN STRICTER TO SHOW US ALL THAT WE COULD NOT KEEP ALL HIS LAWS AND THAT WE ARE ALL SINNERS IN NEED OF A SAVIOUR. YOU CANNOT WORK YOUR WAY INTO HEAVEN BY GOOD DEEDS NOR BY AVOIDING A PARTICULAR SIN BUT SOMEONE WHO HAS BEEN BORN AGAIN BY THE SPIRIT OF GOD WILL LOVE GOD AND HIS NEIGHBOR AS I STATED IN THE LAST POST. I HOPE THIS HELPS AND I'LL END WITH THIS NOTE - In the state of S.C. where I live it is perfectly legal to beat your wife on the court house steps on Sundays. [/B]..lol/QUOTE]ABOVE


Whoever passed that law never saw your wife Ron!!! LOL!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;6004770]


> Whoever passed that law never saw your wife Ron!!! LOL!!


LOL..ISN'T THAT THE TRUTH! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

[QUOTE=The Titan99;6004770]


> Whoever passed that law never saw your wife Ron!!! LOL!!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Bigron...is masteron .....strong enough to prevent.......prostate cancer......from aromatizing anabolics??? Why is arimidex pushed so much???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron..number 1 ASS building exercise ...for females???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron..agree..or..disagree..with article??


The Great Oral Debate: Anadrol vs. Dianabol 
By Gavin Kane

For many years, a great debate has raged over which oral is superior for mass gains, and two of them have stood the test of time; dianabol and anadrol. The debate has continued, arguing which of the two is superior, yet no conclusive evidence has proven one better than the other. People respond to each one differently, some swearing by dbol and some swearing by anadrol. Before we declare one the winner, I am going to go over a bit of history and chemical structure on both products.

anadrol (oxymetholone) was first made available in the 1960s by Syntex. It is very effective at increasing red blood cell production and was promising for treating severe cases of anemia. With the advent of newer and more advanced drugs such as Erythropoietin, which have less androgenic side effects, anadrol was discontinued. New studies in AIDS/HIV patients revealed anadrol was particularly effective at reducing wasting symptoms so it was re-released in the late 1990s.

Oxymetholone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, which in theory means it should not convert to estrogen. Since it does not aromatize but still causes gynecomastia in some users, there are other pathways by which it converts. After looking at studies on AIDS patients, I found that it may convert by actively activating the estrogen receptor, so this is a product that would need an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex .

dianabol (methandrostenolone ) was first made in 1956 by John Zieglar of Ciba fame. dianabol has been one of the most por oral steroids of all time, exploding in pority in the 1970s with bodybuilders and football players and expanding into all avenues of athletics during the 1980s. It somewhat waned during the 1990s with the steroid control act, but was hot again in the early 2000s with reproduction in mass quantities by Mexican labs and underground labs.
Methandrostenolone is a derivative of testosterone and hence will convert to estrogen. gynecomastia will be a concern for sure, in almost all users, whereas only less than 25% have problems with anadrol. Again water retention will be a problem, usually due to the estrogenic properties.

Both products will have similar androgenic side effects, which include; acne, water retention, oily skin, male pattern baldness, and increased body hair growth. Both drugs are c17 alpha alkylated, therefore Liver protection will be necessary, especially when combining the two.

So we come to the premise of this article, anadrol vs. dianabol. Why, the great debate over which product to take? They work on different pathways, have similar side effects you will have to combat, and both are Liver toxic. So why is there a debate over which is better and which one should you take? Well, as I stated earlier, different people have different responses to each product. Many people, including myself, find high doses of anadrol to be too much to handle in trade of the results you get. With this product, I have an extreme loss of appetite, massive water retention, and overall aches and pains and headaches.

On the other hand, when I take dianabol, I get a general sense of well-being, good but not great size gains, and the ability to keep eating. It sounds like I should keep taking dianabol and drop the anadrol, right? Wrong. I get massive male pattern baldness from dianabol, which I do not experience from anadrol. I have an increase in blood pressure levels at doses that are high enough to match my gains from anadrol, and I have to shorten my cycles because of the massive dosages I take to get good gains. So in all, I get some side effects from each that I would like to avoid, while still retaining the great benefits that I can only get from each product.

anadrol is well known for its ability to cause massive size and strength increases, and as we all know, a stronger muscle has to become a bigger muscle with enough calories to feed it. dianabol gives me large, quality muscle gains without as much water retention as anadrol. So what is the compromise? Do I take one during one cycle and then the other product during my next cycle?

The answer is no to both. There is no need to short change yourself gains in either department when you can have your Cake and eat it too. I am not alone in my assessments of both products. Most guys have similar issues of massive water retention, headaches and loss of appetite with anadrol, and MPB and fewer gains with dianabol comparatively. So, the best thing we can do is decrease our dosages of both products to cut down on side-effects and take them at the same time to increase the benefits.

My recommendation is to take both products in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. dianabol has been found to work much better for quality gains when taken in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. High doses have severe side effects in some users, a loss of all gains with cessation of the product because of the short cycle (4-6 weeks) and most of the aforementioned side-effects.

Your dosages will be cycle history dependent but when I was at the peak of my career, I was taking cycles of 200mg dianabol for 6 weeks per cycle, or 250-300mg anadrol per 6 week cycle. In later cycles when I decided to combine the two products together, I was able to drop my dianabol use to 50mg per day, and my anadrol use to 100mg per day and because of the synergistic effect of the two products combined, the effect was similar to high doses of each but with none of the sides. There is something very synergistic when taking these two products together with just a simple cycle of testosterone and deca -durabolin .

I would run my anadrol cycles for 8 weeks at that dose and my dianabol cycles for 10 weeks at that low dose with no Liver toxic effects as proven by my quarterly blood tests. I did not have to take liver protectants, but I recommend them for most users. I no longer had to watch my blood pressure, my water retention was minimal compared to earlier cycles, and I was able to continue eating massive amounts of food because I did not experience appetite loss from a massive dose of anadrol.

I highly recommend on your next bulking cycle you try the following: A base cycle of test and deca, add in the anadrol and dianabol mix, and some Nolvadex. You will be able to control your water retention, Liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosages. Your doses will vary from mine, but just adjust accordingly and run them for longer periods of time. You will be amazed at the simplicity of this cycle and yet the synergy is un-describable. Your gains will be far better than you have ever had when taking each product alone, your side effects will be less than if you were to take either product in higher doses, thanks to the different biochemical pathways. Everyone already knows that test and anadrol, and deca and dbol are very synergistic. Now combine all four in a cycle and watch yourself just blow up.

----------


## pfmahan

Hi Ronnie, great thread, already on my 3rd time reading through it, you present info worth absorbing. And with all you've been through you are a real encouragement. I know you have answered this before, but mabye you can explain it to me so I understand it. I will be starting my 3rd reload in 2 weeks. I have used nothing but testosterone for the cycles. 1st one was 500mg, second 750mg, and for the 3rd it will be 1g. My question is can I continue to increase each time with test only, or is their a certain point where I should add another compound. I thought as long as you increase anabolics each reload you would continue to see results. Thanks in advance for any answer!!

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, this last cycle I was running MENT (Acetate), Masteron P, NPP. A week before my deload I started adding 200 mg Test E Mon. and Thurs. It's the first time I've done a reload with all fast esters like this one. Usually I have either test Enth, Cyp or Sust, as a base, or run Prop for my deload at 350-525 mg. Anyway, WOW!!! Unbelievable how my strength dropped during this last week!! I was squatting 462 lbs for 6 reps on my first working set last week for instance. This week I knew I would have to drop the weight and go for high reps. I was doing my second warm up set at 375 lbs when I realized that like it or not, this was my first working set, not a warm up after all. Like I said, WOW!! I got 10 reps but just barely!!! Almost panicked was thinking about 1 ml of prop being afraid I'd waste away!! I haven't done that since I thought I'd wait to get your opinion on the subject. Like I said, I led the thing by a week and still felt like the rug was jerked out from under me. I'm wondering if this is cool or if you'd leave in say 400 mg of enth during future reloads, deload with prop or just do it like I have been?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6006776]bigron..number 1 ASS building exercise ...for females??? *Smith machine barbell lunges using a (reebok step up as used in aerobics/body pump classes in order to get down deeper and make those glutes work even harder than a standard lunge.).* /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, great thread, already on my 3rd time reading through it, you present info worth absorbing. And with all you've been through you are a real encouragement. I know you have answered this before, but mabye you can explain it to me so I understand it. I will be starting my 3rd reload in 2 weeks. I have used nothing but testosterone for the cycles. 1st one was 500mg, second 750mg, and for the 3rd it will be 1g. My question is can I continue to increase each time with test only, or is their a certain point where I should add another compound.* You'll reach a point where another anabolic will have to be used if you are looking at maximal gains but if you are a recreational lifter you can get by with just using test..* I thought as long as you increase anabolics each reload you would continue to see results. *You will up to a point. Most find that anything over 1.5 -2 grams of test weekly is a waste and the side effects become too much to handle.* Thanks in advance for any answer!!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Bigron...is masteron .....strong enough to prevent.......prostate cancer......from aromatizing anabolics??? Why is arimidex pushed so much??? *I am assuming you are under the impression that estrogen causes prostate cancer but this has never been proven. In fact, androgens such as testosterone has been thought to play a role in the development of prostate cancer. Other types of hormones, such as (IGF-1) may also be associated with some types of prostate cancer. That said, we don't really know for certain what causes prostate cancer but we do know that prostate cancer will not develop if young males are castrated which eliminates androgen output. We also know that guys who develop prostate cancer are put on estrogen inorder to keep it from spreading or becoming worse even though estrogen is a known carcogenic to some degree. Estrogen can also help protect the prostate from inflammation and carogenesis. CLEAR AS MUD..EH!? [B]I am of the opinion that steroids like testosterone that convert over to estrogen have never been proven to cause prostate cancer and any steroid could cause the prostate to become enlarged in some people. So, no one really knows what causes prostate cancer at this time!* If estrogen where the culprit then I would say yes to masteron being strong enough to prevent prostate cancer from forming in general but there's no conclusive evidence about what really causes prostate cancer. All we really know is that smoking causes cancer in many cases! Arimidex is nothing special and too strong for some people because it lowers estrogen too far and it can cause miserable side effects. It became popular on the boards back in the 90's and it just sort of hung around as a staple drug if needed. [/B]


above

----------


## Capebuffalo

Hey Ronnie you have helped me before and I have made grat gains running your program. Just read this article that was posted and wanted to get your thoughts on it.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread....#.T7FNSIl5nTo

----------


## BeetleBlue

Hey Ron,

I'm a new poster who's just started your Slingshot system for the first time. I love it so far, but I'm looking for some clarification. Please excuse the obsessive-compulsive nature of these questions! I'm fully aware of the fact that I can be overly nitpicky, but I just wanna make sure I fully understand the principles behind your program.

The first is in regards to the rep ranges you recommend for isolation exercises. You have compound exercises performed in the 4-6 range, 8-10 range, and 12-15 range. But for isolation exercises such as Bicep curls, your routine only includes sets in the 8-10 rep range. Is there a specific reason for this? I'm assuming that perhaps smaller muscles don't require such a varied range of attack for complete development?

And for future reference, I had a couple questions in regards to a Super-Blast cycle. You recommend focusing only on lower rep-ranges, IE: 4-6 for compound, 6-8 for isolation. But you would still up the rep-ranges during a deload (in conjunction with halving the sets, of course) on a Super-Blast, right? And if so, how high would you recommending going? IE: 6-8 for compounds, 8-10 for isolation?

Thanks!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> above


you..always make sense ron!!! thanks a bunch bro!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6008631]


> bigron..number 1 ASS building exercise ...for females??? *Smith machine barbell lunges using a (reebok step up as used in aerobics/body pump classes in order to get down deeper and make those glutes work even harder than a standard lunge.).* /QUOTE]above


ron..my girl's ass is sore as hell....lmao!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie you have helped me before and I have made grat gains running your program. Just read this article that was posted and wanted to get your thoughts on it.A different outlook on cycling and AAS usage, very interesting article. 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes from bodybuilders in Germany and Europe.
> 
> by hojo33 of bodybuildingforyou.com 
> 
> Background: 
> ...


*Fact is no one knows for sure what will happen as everyone on the planet responds differently due to their genetic make-up. Testosterone is one of the safest drugs but when mixed with other aromatizing orals such as d-bol and/or anadrol it can cause high blood pressure issues which can ultimately lead to kidney failure and heart disease. So keep body fat levels and hemocrit under control as well as your blood pressure if you want to remain safe while using steroids. Most people worry about their liver when it’s their blood pressure that needs to be of most concern. Orals can put a strain on the liver but it’s the heart and kidneys that you need to most be concerned with. I want to drive this point home!!! 

Most of these huge guys you see on the net and in magazines are taking huge amounts of insulin and gh with their steroids. Insulin is well known for making people pass out and it can makes their heart beat hard and fast. I personally wouldn’t touch the stuff because I feel it causes one to age at a faster pace but if you do please use with great caution!

I am of the opinion that after a period of time the body reaches a normal homeostasis with particular dosages of steroids. For example, 1 gram of steroids can produce a lot of side effects for a beginner but after a while 1 gram will no longer shock the system-hence causes as many side effects. This is a very important concept to grasp! Your body will let you know when enough is enough because you’ll feel like garbage and your heart rate can increase or palpitate when you take too much. As you advance you can take larger dosages with fewer side effects.

I also believe some people can experience fewer side effects by running 4 week mini-slingshot cycles within each 8 week reload. This involves changing compounds every 4 weeks. STAY ON 8-10 IU OF GH THROUGHOUT ENTIRE CYCLE IF YOU CAN AFFORD TO DO SO! Below are some examples:


1ST RELOAD
Wk 1-4: test-e/anadrol/mast/GH
Wk 5-8: test-e/ tbol/mast/GH
Weeks 9-10: deload with test only/GH 
2ND RELOAD
Weeks 11-14=test/dbol /mast/GH 
Weeks 15-18= test/deca/ mast/GH
Weeks :19-20 deload with test only/GH

3rd RELOAD:
Weeks 21-24 test/tren /mast/GH
Weeks 25-28 test/winstol.deca/mast/GH
Weeks 29-30 Deload with test only/GH

In final, all of us are going to die. It’s a fact of life! Live your dreams but do it as safely as humanly possible while respecting your body, GOD and others around you.* 

*NOTE: DON'T BE SO AFRAID OF DIEING YET BE VERY AFRAID OF NOT LIVING!*

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> *fact is no one knows for sure what will happen as everyone on the planet responds differently due to their genetic make-up. Testosterone is one of the safest drugs but when mixed with other non-aromatizing orals such as d-bol and/or anadrol it can cause high blood pressure issues which can ultimately lead to kidney failure and heart disease. So keep body fat levels and hemocrit under control as well as your blood pressure if you want to remain safe while using steroids . Most people worry about their liver when it’s their blood pressure that needs to be of concern. Orals can put a strain on the liver but it’s the heart and kidneys that you need to most be concerned with. I want to drive this point home!!! 
> 
> Most of these huge guys you see on the net and in magazines are taking huge amounts of insulin and gh with their steroids. Insulin is well known for making people pass out and it can makes their heart beat hard and fast. I personally wouldn’t touch the stuff because i feel it causes one to age at a faster pace but if you do please use with great caution!
> 
> I am of the opinion that after a period of time the body reaches a normal homeostasis with particular dosages of steroids. For example, 1 gram of steroids can produce a lot of side effects for a beginner but after a while 1 gram will no longer shock the system-hence causes as many side effects. This is a very important concept to grasp! Your body will let you know when enough is enough because you’ll feel like garbage and your heart rate can increase or palpitate when you take too much. As you advance you can take larger dosages with fewer side effects.
> 
> I also believe some people can experience fewer side effects by running 4 week mini-slingshot cycles within each 8 week reload. This involves changing compounds every 4 weeks. stay on 8-10 iu of gh throughout entire cycle if you can afford to do so! below are some examples:
> 
> 
> ...


interesting big ron..thoughts on injectable dianabol .. And ..anadrol???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bigron..agree..or..disagree..with article??
> 
> 
> The great oral debate: Anadrol vs. Dianabol 
> by gavin kane
> 
> for many years, a great debate has raged over which oral is superior for mass gains, and two of them have stood the test of time; dianabol and anadrol. The debate has continued, arguing which of the two is superior, yet no conclusive evidence has proven one better than the other. People respond to each one differently, some swearing by dbol and some swearing by anadrol. Before we declare one the winner, i am going to go over a bit of history and chemical structure on both products. *i agree so far.*
> anadrol (oxymetholone) was first made available in the 1960’s by syntex. It is very effective at increasing red blood cell production and was promising for treating severe cases of anemia. With the advent of newer and more advanced drugs such as erythropoietin, which have less androgenic side effects, anadrol was discontinued. New studies in aids/hiv patients revealed anadrol was particularly effective at reducing wasting symptoms so it was re-released in the late 1990’s.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;6008065]Hey Ron, this last cycle I was running MENT (Acetate), Masteron P, NPP. A week before my deload I started adding 200 mg Test E Mon. and Thurs. It's the first time I've done a reload with all fast esters like this one. Usually I have either test Enth, Cyp or Sust, as a base, or run Prop for my deload at 350-525 mg. Anyway, WOW!!! Unbelievable how my strength dropped during this last week!! I was squatting 462 lbs for 6 reps on my first working set last week for instance. This week I knew I would have to drop the weight and go for high reps. I was doing my second warm up set at 375 lbs when I realized that like it or not, this was my first working set, not a warm up after all. Like I said, WOW!! I got 10 reps but just barely!!! Almost panicked was thinking about 1 ml of prop being afraid I'd waste away!! I haven't done that since I thought I'd wait to get your opinion on the subject. Like I said, I led the thing by a week and still felt like the rug was jerked out from under me. I'm wondering if this is cool or if you'd leave in say 400 mg of enth during future reloads, deload with prop or just do it like I have been? *YOU'LL LOSE MORE STRENGTH ON DELOADS WHEN ONLY FAST ACTING ESTERS ARE USED DURING RELOADS. THAT'S ONE OF SEVERAL REASONS TO RUN A LONG ACTING TESTOSTERONE AS YOUR BASE IN ALL YOUR RELOADS. STILL YET, LOSING STRENGTH FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS IS GOING TO GIVE YOUR JOINTS ALITTLE MORE BREAK FROM THE HEAVY LIFTING AND AT YOUR AGE IT'S NOT NECESSARILY A BAD THING. ANOTHER OPTION WOULD BE TO DELOAD WITH PROP AS OPPOSED TO LONGER ACTING TEST ESTERS IF YOU WANT TO USE ONLY FAST ACTING ESTER DRUGS FOR RELOADS OR YOU CAN JUST ADD A BASE OF 4-500 MGS OF TEST-E WEEKLY DURING RELOADS AND KEEP THAT DOSAGE IN FOR THE DELOADS*.QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Allaaro

Hi Ronnie,

Great thread, I've read it all and learned much and appreciate you helping the online community.

My question is, is it possible to do this slingshot system with 4 week deloads? I ask since I'm on TRT right now and have blood work every 3 months. My bloodwork can't come back with showing anything elevated, any advice? This would be my first cycle so will just being doing testosterone only. I picked prop since I don't want to take chances with 4 weeks out on test-cyp from bloodwork. I've heard mixed things but rather be safe and use prop. Just tired of not seeing the results I want in the gym since I'm stuck in the low/mid range of testosterone and can't get dosage increased on TRT and my look for other doctors has been disappointing....but still need scripted legal for traveling. 

I was thinking of:
weeks 1-8 test-prop 100-150 eod
week 9-12 TRT 100mg test cyp 2 shots per week(norm trt protocol, i convert to estrogen easily)
Bloodwork end week 12
week 13-21 test-prop 150-200 eod

Then repeat. If this works, a few ideas on a second/third cycle be greatly appreciated. I was thinking of just adding in DBOL at 30-50 per day(what you suggest for first time oral dosage?) for next 8 week, then trying NPP for 3rd 8 week run with keeping test in 150-200 eod for both then upping dosage on test and do a test/dbol/npp run before trying tren . Thanks for the help.

Edit: Also like to add that I'd prob be taking adex 1mg eod. As currently I take 1mg per week for just 100mg trt.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

My wife (Kathy Rowland) is having foot fusion on two of her joints in less than 2 weeks. Even with that painful right foot she did 340 lb squats for reps yesterday on the smith machine yesterday... 

Kathy's 1st set - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZRUbL_G-wY
Kathy's 2nd set- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG2xgt9qDTw
Kathy's 3rd set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaejVxCq0l4


And here's me just now gaining some of my muscle back after that 4-levlel spine fusion - (S-1/L-3) done a little over over 4 months ago .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P28kT-dSxss

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=BeetleBlue;6012333]Hey Ron,

I'm a new poster who's just started your Slingshot system for the first time. I love it so far, but I'm looking for some clarification. Please excuse the obsessive-compulsive nature of these questions! I'm fully aware of the fact that I can be overly nitpicky, but I just wanna make sure I fully understand the principles behind your program.

The first is in regards to the rep ranges you recommend for isolation exercises. You have compound exercises performed in the 4-6 range, 8-10 range, and 12-15 range. But for isolation exercises such as Bicep curls, your routine only includes sets in the 8-10 rep range. Is there a specific reason for this? *First, I do not recommend doing anything below 8 reps on compound exercises for more advanced or older bodybuilder's because it's hard on their joints but for beginners it help gain some strength faster which is needed IMO. You never want to do low reps with isolation exercises because it's too hard on the tendons and joints!* the 4-6 rep-range for more adI'm assuming that perhaps smaller muscles don't require such a varied range of attack for complete development? *It has nothing to do with using a different rep-range to obtain complete development.Beginners trying to gain strength need to do their heavy weight/low rep set first while they have the most strength.8-12 reps is the best and safest for overall mass once you get past the beginner stage.* And for future reference, I had a couple questions in regards to a Super-Blast cycle. You recommend focusing only on lower rep-ranges, IE: 4-6 for compound, 6-8 for isolation. But you would still up the rep-ranges during a deload (in conjunction with halving the sets, of course) on a Super-Blast, right? *When training each muscle twice a week I recommend doing lower reps(6-10) for one weekly workout and higher reps(10-15) for the second weekly workout for that muscle group. I also feel it's best to do different exercises each workout to prevent over-use injuries. However, with the SUPER BLAST (WHICH IS TO BE USED SPARINGLY BECAUSE IT CAN CAUSE OVER-USE PROBLEMS WHEN USED TOO FREQUENTLY) you want to train each muscle group twice a week using the same exercises and keep rep-ranges around 6-12 per set.* And if so, how high would you recommending going? IE: 6-8 for compounds, 8-10 for isolation?

Thanks![/QUOTE} Post above was recently edited due to an error I made prior.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> Great thread, I've read it all and learned much and appreciate you helping the online community.
> 
> My question is, is it possible to do this slingshot system with 4 week deloads?*YES* I ask since I'm on TRT right now and have blood work every 3 months. My bloodwork can't come back with showing anything elevated, any advice? *When you first go to an endocrinologist they have you coming in every 3 months but then they reduce it to once every six months then once a year. Ask your doctor if you can now start seeing him every 6 months as opposed to every 3 monhts. Tell him it's hard to get off work and find the time to get there and since you are not sickly with diabetes you see no value in going every 3 months! If he disagrees find a different endocrinologist.*  This would be my first cycle so will just being doing testosterone only. I picked prop since I don't want to take chances with 4 weeks out on test-cyp from bloodwork. I've heard mixed things but rather be safe and use prop. Just tired of not seeing the results I want in the gym since I'm stuck in the low/mid range of testosterone and can't get dosage increased on TRT and my look for other doctors has been disappointing....but still need scripted legal for traveling. 
> 
> I was thinking of:
> weeks 1-8 test-prop 100-150 eod *Do 150 of prop eod along with your hrt once a week* 
> week 9-12 TRT 100mg test cyp 2 shots per week(norm trt protocol, i convert to estrogen easily)*Go donate blood after your first few cycles 2 weeks before giving blood work to ensure hemocrit levels remain low. Also, do 3/4 of a cc of hrt twice a week instead of 1cc 2 weeks out from your blood work to make your test levels just a little lower but not much so they do not reduce it or want you to keep coming back for 3 month evaluations!*
> ...


above

----------


## Allaaro

Thanks for the reply.

No problems with gyno. I currently have DHT levels double the normal range....so would that be a bad idea to use mast or proviron then to keep estrogens down? I could just keep on my 1mg adex per week and only use more if I see sides come up? My high DHT probably would/has been helping with preventing gyno maybe? I've had estrogens test at double range before was on adex and never had any gyno problems.

I have an appointment next month and I'll discuss moving to 6 months. I'm afraid if he says no I don't have much choice but to stick with him and using short esters since I'm in Canada and sadly...he's the best I could find and it takes 6 months to a year to even get to other endos and so far they've all been horrible with no AI or HCG . This guy is a wellness center. I'm always looking around though.

Is the normal TRT during the 150-200 prop eod just to keep a steady base because its test-cyp and not prop?

Also I realize my wording was messed up, I meant to say 100mg is my TRT split into 2 shots, so 100mg total per week. Saw how you read it as I wrote it as 200 total instead. If I was at 200 scripted I'd be happy even without cycling heh. So cycle would look like this:

week 1-8 150 eod test-p
9-12 100mg test-cyp TRT per week 
Bloodwork (donate blood 2 weeks before)
13-20 200eod test-p
21-24 100mg test-cyp TRT per week 
Bloodwork (donate blood 2 weeks before)
....then repeat with 200eod prop 30mgdbol, Prop/NPP, Prop/NPP/dbol , Prop/Tren , Prob/Tren/Oral.

while doing adex 1mg per week(more if get sides) and doing TRT 100mg test-cyp per week during entire time for base.

Probably will start this cycle once winter starts since want to get down a bit more pounds and bodyfat at 10%. Just trying to get everything in order ahead of time. Hopefully by then I can use longer esters. With test-cyp, what would be the most safest time for bloodwork coming back normal, 6 weeks back on TRT dosage? Or I could end cycle on Test-Prop also I guess to extend it slightly. Really going to try and push it to 6 months between bloodwork. Seems like alot of pinning...especially for me being a new at this. I'd do it if I need to though if stuck on 3 months. Shorter esters cost so much more money though so might even wait longer to start if I can even get the doctor to give me an okay for 6 months for even down the road on bloodwork timings. Thanks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No problems with gyno. I currently have DHT levels double the normal range....so would that be a bad idea to use mast or proviron then to keep estrogens down?*I feel the extra dht produced by masterone or proviron can help. Let me explain- The best thing to stack masterone or proviron with is testosteron because it will become more easily bound to SHBG. DHT can compete for these structures with higher affinity which can increase testosterone levels even further than using test alone. When DHT levels increase the androgen receptoris stimulated harder-hence causing more strength gains as estrogen level decrease, but not in excess as often happens while using arimidex. This means you will make leaner gains and have a better libido..* i do not th I could just keep on my 1mg adex per week and only use more if I see sides come up? My high DHT probably would/has been helping with preventing gyno maybe? I've had estrogens test at double range before was on adex and never had any gyno problems.
> 
> I have an appointment next month and I'll discuss moving to 6 months. I'm afraid if he says no I don't have much choice but to stick with him and using short esters since I'm in Canada and sadly...he's the best I could find and it takes 6 months to a year to even get to other endos and so far they've all been horrible with no AI or HCG . This guy is a wellness center. I'm always looking around though.
> 
> Is the normal TRT during the 150-200 prop eod just to keep a steady base because its test-cyp and not prop?*Yes and it will cause you to have to do less prop to make better gains*
> Also I realize my wording was messed up, I meant to say 100mg is my TRT split into 2 shots, so 100mg total per week. Saw how you read it as I wrote it as 200 total instead. If I was at 200 scripted I'd be happy even without cycling heh. So cycle would look like this:
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Sauceyy

What would happen if i just wanted to try roids and i bought a bottle of D-anabol 25.. just to test them out? I know its not as simple as this, what else would be needed and any other critical info that i need to know? I am sure you might have gone over this, but your initial post was very, very long!

----------


## The Titan99

> What would happen if i just wanted to try roids and i bought a bottle of D-anabol 25.. just to test them out? I know its not as simple as this, what else would be needed and any other critical info that i need to know? I am sure you might have gone over this, but your initial post was very, very long!


 Too much trouble to read Ron's thread so you thought you'd just ask him if you should jump on a Dbol only cycle? In your second post...?  :Chairshot:  Oh, I'm sorry. A bottle of D-anabol...WTF!!!! LMAO!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What would happen if i just wanted to try roids and i bought a bottle of D-anabol 25.. just to test them out? I know its not as simple as this, what else would be needed and any other critical info that i need to know? I am sure you might have gone over this, but your initial post was very, very long!*I am unqualified to answer specifics questions about the current pro-hormones on the market other than some can cause gyno. You'll want to ask about pro-hormones in the main section as this thread deals only with steroids, etc.*


above

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Plateauing : A plateau effect will occur within 8 weeks with most steroids/anabolic supplement cycles. This is the perfect time to deload and decrease anabolics. Strength gains occur during a deload due to a rebound effect of stopping anabolics and by putting less demand on the nervous system/joints/tendons by training with only half the volume. The deload primes the body for future gains and allows you to get stronger/bigger during the next reload/anabolic cycle. Cycling in this manner increasing the effectiveness of every 8 week anabolic steroid or pro-hormone cycle. There's no value in going past 8 weeks of using anabolics unless you are cutting and getting ready for a show. Once an 8 week cycle is completed you would have to escelate anabolic dosages much higher to get additional results-hence more side effects would occur and over-training would manifest itself.



Hey bro, would you say this applies to all types of AAs?

Since I sure feel like I hit a plateau on my cycle. 

But, at the same time I see so many post of cycle up to 16 weeks.

----------


## FONZY007

Hey Ronnie got a question, I'm on trt with test cyp. 80 mgs twice a week

If say I want to do test cyp at 500mg a week, I was just going to up dose for 8-10 weeks deload for 2 weeks and do it again..

The question is do I continue my trt during deload or just get off all together?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Here's a picture taken of one of my good friends/co-workers at last weeks Jr. Nationals in Charleston SC. I helped with her diet and another female friend of mine helped with her posing/presentation. I am of the opinion she will get her pro-card in figure within 2 years..

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

adductor machine...any good..for men???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Here's a picture taken of one of my good friends/co-workers at last weeks Jr. Nationals in Charleston SC. I helped with her diet and another female friend of mine helped with her posing/presentation. I am of the opinion she will get her pro-card in figure within 2 years..


DAYUUM..SHE BE HOT!! :7up:

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Big ron...pros...n..cons of ..nolvadex ..vs..letrozole ???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=samson_420;6019850]Hey bro, would you say this applies to all types of AAs?*Yes, but not with GH.*

Since I sure feel like I hit a plateau on my cycle.* You will after around 8 weeks-hence back off two weeks and hit it again if you are after more size.*
But, at the same time I see so many post of cycle up to 16 weeks. *I actually recommend a minimum 20 week cycle for beginners which is acgtually longer than 16 weeks. Remember, during the 2 week deload you are still taking steroids and GH if used but lesser amounts of steroids. Advanced bodybuilders who have built up a tolerance can take upwards of 500-1000 mgs of test weekly during the 2 week deload. And if you are on a cutting phase you can stay onhigher dosages for long than 8 weeks.* QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie got a question, I'm on trt with test cyp. 80 mgs twice a week
> 
> If say I want to do test cyp at 500mg a week, I was just going to up dose for 8-10 weeks deload for 2 weeks and do it again..*Reload for only 8 weeks not 10 unless you are in a cutting phase.*
> The question is do I continue my trt during deload or just get off all together? *Continue hrt during 2 week deload because if you don't it will throw off your hormonal balance in excess which is very unhealthy!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> adductor machine...any good..for men???*It's good to throw in at the end of a quad workout if your lower back can take it after the fusion surgery you had. That machine causes too much compression in my sacrum area which is not worth the pain. Hopefully this will change when I fully recover. Remember that the adductors make up a large portion of the upper legs so wide stance squats, leg presses and the adductor machine works that area. Around 4-6 sets once per week on that machine is a good plan. Take a look at the picture below of Tom Platz and you will notice that a large part of what made his legs appear so big was his well developed adductors. My wife has huge adductors as well but she has never used the adductor machine. She does wide squats and leg presses to make that area grow which I feel are superior to the adductor machine*.


above

----------


## FONZY007

> above


Thanks for the reply

----------


## < <Samson> >

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6022091]


> Hey bro, would you say this applies to all types of AAs?*Yes, but not with GH.*
> 
> Since I sure feel like I hit a plateau on my cycle.* You will after around 8 weeks-hence back off two weeks and hit it again if you are after more size.*
> But, at the same time I see so many post of cycle up to 16 weeks. *I actually recommend a minimum 20 week cycle for beginners which is acgtually longer than 16 weeks. Remember, during the 2 week deload you are still taking steroids and GH if used but lesser amounts of steroids. Advanced bodybuilders who have built up a tolerance can take upwards of 500-1000 mgs of test weekly during the 2 week deload. And if you are on a cutting phase you can stay onhigher dosages for long than 8 weeks.* QUOTE]above



Great info, man. Sure wish I had that idea about 3 weeks ago. Had great gains, they stopped so I just didn't change much. Oh well, there's next round.

----------


## daniel20

Hey ronnie. Had to cut my first 20 week blast of test e only short due to sickness. So I finished up with pct of 1500iu of HCG EOD for 2 weeks. Its been about 8 weeks now since pct, feeling great, got my diet dialled in even more, so I'm looking at another 20 week blast.

I have 100ml of Test E and 500 tabs of 10mg Dbol .

Now should I do *Test E only* again, seems though I cut my last blast short at 11 weeks??. OR add in the dbol to *second reload* or *both reloads* this time round. What is your opinion? 

To be honest I would rather max out my gains on Test only for as long as possible, before I add another anabolic , just because I feel Test is safe, I feel great on it and I have great gains.. Again I would love to hear your opinion on adding another anabolic.

Reload 
500mg Test E /Week
25mg Dbol /Daily (*or leave this out?*)
Deload
250mg Test E /Week
Reload
750mg Test E /Week
40mg Dbol /Daily (*and add dbol at 25mg daily here?*)

Also do you believe there is any correlation between estrogen and acne? I see some Mods on boards say that running an AI like arimidex at 0.25mg EOD can help if your prone to acne like myself, (but not gyno! thank god!!). I just can't see how an AI would help because isn't acne androgen related?

Thanks!

----------


## Gronkowski

Great thread Ron... So many pages I can't read it all haha. I'm sure this has been asked before, but could you lay out an example for a first time AAS user. Should the cycles last no longer than 20 weeks? Is it better to bridge during the deload or run a pct?

----------


## The Titan99

> Great thread Ron... So many pages I can't read it all haha. I'm sure this has been asked before, but could you lay out an example for a first time AAS user. Should the cycles last no longer than 20 weeks? Is it better to bridge during the deload or run a pct?


 Since he took the time to write it, you probably should read it. Then, with your vast wealth of newly attained knowledge, you can lay out your own cycle and he would probably critique it. Just an idea...

----------


## Gronkowski

> Since he took the time to write it, you probably should read it. Then, with your vast wealth of newly attained knowledge, you can lay out your own cycle and he would probably critique it. Just an idea...


I read his entire post.. , just not the 250 extra pages with it. Just want to know what's the best way to do this for a first timer. Run a 2 week pct of clomid at 50/50 and Nolva 20/20 or just bridge during the deload at 250 mg test e, than when the ol reload fires back back up to 500 mg / wk? Run this for 3 mini cycles and start pct.

----------


## The Titan99

I'm not answering Ron's thread except to say this question has been addressed repeatedly in those 250 pages you don't want to read. Think about this though. It takes Test E 14 days to leave your system, (it does) which is when you would start PCT (with that particular compound) your back on already at that point right. That's why he doesn't really state specifically what to do, cause it doesn't much matter. PCT is for after the WHOLE cycle and will be much longer than 2 weeks. IMO.

Also, if you do get bored, read the whole thread. It answered every question I ever had regarding AAS, diet, workout, etc.

----------


## Gronkowski

> I'm not answering Ron's thread except to say this question has been addressed repeatedly in those 250 pages you don't want to read. Think about this though. It takes Test E 14 days to leave your system, (it does) which is when you would start PCT (with that particular compound) your back on already at that point right. That's why he doesn't really state specifically what to do, cause it doesn't much matter. PCT is for after the WHOLE cycle and will be much longer than 2 weeks. IMO.
> 
> Also, if you do get bored, read the whole thread. It answered every question I ever had regarding AAS, diet, workout, etc.


Okay thanks man I'll buckle down and try to digest as much as I can .. Ya that's I thought to, but I remember reading somewhere on this thread to not run short esters. How long is your usually pct? 4 weeks?

----------


## The Titan99

> Okay thanks man I'll buckle down and try to digest as much as I can .. Ya that's I thought to, but I remember reading somewhere on this thread to not run short esters. How long is your usually pct? 4 weeks?


 I'm 47 years old and on TRT so I never go off completely.

----------


## Gronkowski

> I'm 47 years old and on TRT so I never go off completely.


How is that for you?

----------


## Zero0

I should've read all this before starting....live and learn...

----------


## The Titan99

> How is that for you?


Great.

----------


## Kenlie

Hi Ronnie.

I have few questions...

Your best PCT suggestion was:



> *full pct:hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks*


This was said in the HCG description, here in the steroidcom:




> The old saying more is better definitely does not apply to the use of HCG. You dont want to finish PCT after using too much HCG only to find out your back at the beginning again. Your best bet is to start at 250iu or 500iu ed for 5 or 6 days, and if you dont notice anything happening (nuts dropping and getting bigger) up the dose slightly. Small doses like 500iu two days a week isnt going to cut it like some people think.


I also run clomid and nolva in my PCT. I have pretty good idea about it already: 100 clomid daily + 20mg nolva, for 4 wks.

_edit: OK update on this hcg/pct: I've realised that using Hcg in pct is not as simple, as I thought. You won't just chunk them in like pills.
Also, I've read some 8 more hours of this thread and in the future I will be running nolva+hcg PCT, with 2x5000ui hcg for 2 weeks.

EDIT2: Looks like I have now good idea about Hcg mixing as well, after doing full day of research... if I keep this up, I will run out of questions! 
I plan to buy 2x5000iu and put 10000iu divided into 5 syringes (to fridge) and inject 2000iu every other day, for 10 days.(or 1000iu eod for 20 days better?)_

My NEW plan for the *first cycle* is the following:
1-8 week: 500mg/susta (reload/12 sets each musclegrp, around 8-10 reps per set) (250mg/ml, twice per week)
9-10 week: 250mg/susta(deload/higher repcount(15)/only 6 sets) 
11-18 week: 750mg/susta (reload/12 sets, around 8-10 reps) (250mg/ml three times per week)
11-18 week: 300mg/deca (reload/12 sets, around 8-10 reps) (300mg/ml once per week)
19-20 week: 250mg/susta(deload/more reps (15)/less sets)
21-24 PCT, then start over

Do you think it could be done in following way?:
in weeks 11-18, inject 500mg in 2ml of susta in monday morning, then inject 250mg of susta WITH 300mg of deca (2ml total here too)in the same syringe, in thursday evening? Totalling 2 injections per week also in weeks 11-18.

Next cycle after that(and more or less my norm cycle then):
1-4 week: dbol 50mg/ed
1-8 week: 750mg/susta
9-10 week: 250mg/susta
11-14 week dbol 50mg/ed
11-18 week: 750mg/susta
11-18 week: 300mg/deca
19-20 week: 250mg/susta
21-24 PCT


I have been lifting for 3-4 years with very good program(I did some working out before that, but not so seriously), 5 times a week, 2 musclegroups per day, very good diet for the last year, but now hitting plateau. Before this very good progress. I did something very similar to your TST system, doing some 2 months of hard training, then letting things settle down, or even took week break, and then ghoing back at "maximum attack", and this "slingshotting" has really worked for me. I've gained some 15 kilograms(33 pounds) in just last 2-3 years and none of it is fat. Some say that that much is not even possible, as natural BB!
I want to see how this same idea works with steroids , and using your instructions. Thanks for all the info, this sounds like a great system!
I've used a lot of dropsets and I get good pump with them. I need more strength and hope that using more straight sets and test will help. I have excellent form and I believe to have good genetics too(symmetry more or less just perfect, feeling lucky!), but don't know how I react to steroids, and how much size I can get with great program/diet/rest/steroids. NOT aiming for competitions, but for perfect body and max size.

PS. I am 40 years old, and have done sports all my life. I'm in great shape and even ran half marathon 21km last year(It was very hard, since I already had too much mass. Yes, I walked a lot...). Now I have way too much muscle mass for long runs. I stick to some 2km, twice per week, for cardio.

My cholesterol levels are running a bit high. Any good tips how to get that down a bit?

I weight only 170+lbs(78kilos), but I am only 5'0" tall(165cm), and I am almost in "competition" form now, very low in bodyfat. I have been "eating like crazy", but I don't get a lot of bodyfat. How ever in the future I will decrease my workload in my main job, and try to eat *more often* during the day. For now I've tried to eat every 4 hours, but sometimes it slips to 5-6 hours, because I've done 16 hour workdays every now and then.

----------


## [email protected]

Ronnie,
I just started the Blast and Cruise method. I'm 51 and been on TRT since 1994. I've got a question about using an AI during the cruise portion. My last 8 week blast consisted of 750 mg. of test E per week, 30-40 mg Dbol per day the first 4 weeks. 30 mg on non workout days and 40 mg on workout days. AI was liquidex at .25 mg eod. This kept my E2 great as confirmed by bw. I am returning to my normal TRT dose of 200 mg test E per week for the cruise. What are your recommendations for an AI during the cruise / normal TRT dosage?

Thanks for all the help.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I have friend coming off his first cycle of Test E 400 mg for 10 weeks. He's interested in an HCG only PCT and I know you have recomended this before. I've always run HCG on cycle so I'm not sure how it goes. Do you wait till 14 days after the last test shot like with clomid/nolva? Also, what is the dose? If I recall it's 2500 i.u.'s every 3 days for 2 weeks?

----------


## pfmahan

Hi Ronnie, its embarrasing to write this but my sex drive has been dead for 12 weeks or so, on my 3rd cycle. Taking testoterone only at 750mg a week. 
Have not taken any Ai's since I only have acne,puffy nipples, little sensitive, also the head of my penis is sensitive. Have tried sex supplements, Nothing. Started taking proviron 2 weeks ago, started with 50mg a day for a week, then bumped it up to 100mg a day second week. Have any idea what is going on? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

----------


## kevin2590

I just started deca 250 and 250 testo gel and im in my 3rd week. still have 7 to go. I already started feeling sensitive around the nipple area and felt soreness today on my right side. is better to start taking nolva during to prevent from gyno or would guys recommend ai or letro? please advice. thanks...

----------


## SwellingUp

> Hi Ronnie, its embarrasing to write this but my sex drive has been dead for 12 weeks or so, on my 3rd cycle. Taking testoterone only at 750mg a week.
> Have not taken any Ai's since I only have acne,puffy nipples, little sensitive, also the head of my penis is sensitive. Have tried sex supplements, Nothing. Started taking proviron 2 weeks ago, started with 50mg a day for a week, then bumped it up to 100mg a day second week. Have any idea what is going on? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Hey bro could be bunk testosterone if your sure it's not go to the doctor because it could be serious also you can try PDE5 inhibitors like sildenafil citrate, essentially cialis. Sorry about your problem bro don't wait too long and get on hcg and off test and to the docs

----------


## SwellingUp

> I just started deca 250 and 250 testo gel and im in my 3rd week. still have 7 to go. I already started feeling sensitive around the nipple area and felt soreness today on my right side. is better to start taking nolva during to prevent from gyno or would guys recommend ai or letro? please advice. thanks...


Take the nolvadex 3 days at a time when you feel sides flaring up or you feel nipple pain a little extra sensitivity is normal IMO better would be to take exemestane/aromasin while on cycle instead and save nolvadex for PCT. take the AIs the same way as nolvadex 3 days at a time when sides flare up. Taking too much of either during cycle will hamper your gains.

----------


## DRdee

Ron, I know this was posted like 3 years ago. But damn fine information. I am a newbie, but just some awesome insight. Thanks.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Big ronnie....taking nolvadex .. Does it make you more prone to gyno..in future???

----------


## daninho777

Hey Ron, what do you recommend when coming out of a 12 week cut (not contest prep)? would you say a deload is needed before going onto a reload or just go straight from the cut to a reload?
Thanks

----------


## wisephil

Hi ronnie! i was reading through your thread and it really caught my attention, as not only does it makes complete sense, but it also seems to produce great results in terms of size.
What do you think about running 2 19 nors during one cycle? I was thinking about running npp (i don't mind pinning more frequently it really doesn't bother me i kinda like it actually) and tren e in the same cycle. I have ran tren several times before with no problems at all. 
I will be running caber eod at .50 and aromasin 12.5 ed and have letro on hand. 
Also do you think running hcg during reload 2x 250mg per week then 1250mg of hcg eod during deload is a good idea since I'm running 2 19 nors? or how should i run it exactly for better results and keeping my balls safe? 
I plan on running this cycle for 22 weeks then pct for 6 weeks, how long do you think i should stay off gear after this cycle before i jump back on if I'm trying to play it safe? 
10 weeks including pct or more?

Another question is should i run my test at maintenance around 300 a week and run tren at 600 a week since they both fight for the same receptor and tren is the stronger one?
I want to run two 19 nors at the same time during my first reload. I have ran tren a at 75ed and sust 500 weekly and noticed more sides when i increased the sust so i lowered it and increased tren 100ed and sust at 500 with no sides.

I plan on keeping on eating 330grams of protein, 250 grams carbs, 65 grams of fats during reload (just an example) I'm around 175, but will adjust my diet according to my weight before i start the cycle in july. 
and 230 grams of protein, 300 grams of carbs, 85 grams of fat (during deload) 




Here is my planned cycle and workouts please tell me what i should change and or what you recommend i really want to stick with the 10 wk reload , 2 wk deload 8 wk reload 2 wk reload, then pct for 4-6 weeks



Week 1-6th (Reload)
Test prop- 100 EOD(350 wk)
NPP- 150 EOD (525 wk)
D-bol-50 ED
Test E- 300 EW (300 wk)
Tren E 300 2 x Week (600 wk)
HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk)
Caber- .50 eod
Aromasin- 12.5 ed

Week 7-10th (Reload)
Test E- 300 EW (300 weekly)
Tren E-300 2 x W (600 weekly)
HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk) or should i do more?
Caber- .50 eod
Aromasin- 12.5 ed

Week 11-12th (Deload)
Test E- 300 Ew (300 Weekly)
HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk) should i increase hcg here? what will give me better results keeping it the same or will increasing it affect my results?
Caber- .50 eod
Aromasin- 12.5 eod

Week 13-16th (reload)
Test Prop- 100 EOD (350wk)
NPP- 150 EOD (525 wk)
HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk)
Caber- .50 eod
Aromasin- 12.5 ed

Week 17-20th (reload) (the reason i want to run tren a is because that way i can run npp for 4 weeks and then switch to tren a for 6 more weeks)
Test Prop- 100 EOD (350 Wk)
Tren A- 75ED (525 Wk)
Winny- 50ed 
HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk)
Caber- .50 eod
Aromasin- 12.5 ed



Week 21-22th (deload)
Test Prop- 75EOD (262.5 wk)
Tren A- 50EOD (175 wk)
HCG- 1000 EOD 
Caber- .50 eod
Aromasin- 12.5 eod

PCT
Nolva- 40/40/20/20/10/10
Clomid-50,50,25,25
Aromasin- 12.5 eod/12.5eod/12.5e3d


I'm not sure if its better to stick to a five day split or four day split? 
(5day split)
Sunday: Chest + cardio & abs
Monday: Legs
Tuesday: Back & Forearms 
Wed: Cardio+ abs
Thursday: Shoulders
Friday: Triceps & biceps 
Sat: Cardio + abs 

Or

(4 day split)
Monday: Chest, Biceps, calves 
Tuesday: Back & triceps (or triceps with shoulders instead) 
Wed: Cardio+ abs
Thursday: Legs
Friday: Shoulders & triceps (or triceps with back instead) 
Sat: Cardio + Abs
Sunday: Cardio + Abs 

(4 day split)
Monday: Legs
Tuesday: Chest & Back
Wed: Cardio+ abs
Thursday: Shoulders
Friday: Arms
Sat: Cardio + Abs
Sunday: Off or Start Day 1/legs again 

Below are the workouts exercises i have planned.


Workout 1-10th week (Reload workout)
Sunday (Chest)
3 sets/reps x 20,20,15 (Warm up Lightweight)

12 working Sets 
Incline DB Press (15 deg angle)
(4 sets/ Reps)12-15,10-12,10-12,8-10
Decline BB Press (-15 deg angle)
(4 sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12,10-12,8-10
Incline Flies (15 deg angle) 
(3 sets/Reps) 10-12,10-12,10-12
Cable Flies
(1 drop set pyramid down "lowering weight while increasing reps for example 100 lbs /8-10reps +70lbs10-12reps + 40 lbs/12-15 reps) 

30 mins cardio+ab circuit

Monday (Legs)
2 sets/reps 20+ reps (warm up lightweight) 

12 working Sets (quads)
Squats
(4 sets/ Reps)15-12,10-12, 10-12,10-8
Leg Press
(4 sets/Reps) 15-12,10-12, 10-12,10-8
Lunges
(3 sets/Reps) 10-12,10-12 8-10
Leg Extensions
(1 Drop set/reps) 180lbs/12 reps, 135lbs/15, 90lbs/20 reps,


Hamstrings (8 working sets)
Stiff Deadlift
1 warm up set/20 reps
4 sets/reps x15-12,10-12,10-12,10-8
Leg Curls
4 sets/reps x 8-10,10-15,10-15, 15-20

Standing Calf Machine
5 sets/reps x 30, 25, 20, 15, 12
Sitting Calf Raises
(3 sets/reps) 15,15,12



Tuesday (Back)
Pull ups- 3 sets/reps x failure (Warm up- Wide Grip Pull ups)

12 working Sets
Med-grip rows (should i do underhand or overhand wide or med grip?) 
(4 sets/ Reps)15-12,10-12, 8-10
wide-grip pull downs (wide grip or med grip?)
(4 sets/Reps) 15-12,10-12,8-10
Cable pullovers
(3 sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12,10-12
Machine rows
(1 drop set pyramid from heavy to light)

5 working sets
Forearm standing curls
(2 sets/Reps) 20-25,15-20
Sitting front forearm curls
(2 sets/Reps) 20-25,15-20
Standing dumbbell Twist
1 sets/Reps x 30-50

Wednesday (Cardio, Abs)
30 mins cardio+ab circuit

Thursday (Delts,)
Dumbell bb press- 2 sets/reps), 20,15 (warm up lightweight)
12 working Sets
Shoulder Barbell Press
(4 sets/ Reps) 12-15, 10-12, 8-10
Lateral Raises
(4 sets/Reps) 12-15, 10-12, 10-12, 8-10
Front Raises
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15, 10-12
Upright rows
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15, 10-12

(Shrugs)
3 working Sets
Barbell Shrugs
(3sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12,8-10



Friday (Biceps & Triceps) 
10 working sets
Warm up (Lightweight)
1 sets/reps x20 
Standing ez-bar curls
(4sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12,10-12,8-10
Preacher Curls 
(4 sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12, 10-12,8-10
(Standing dumbbell twist curls or Hammer curls)
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12, 


Warm up (Lightweight)
2 sets/reps x20, 20 (Triceps Cable Ext)
12 working Sets (triceps) 
Triceps Cable pull downs
(4sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12,10-12.8-10
Lying Triceps Extensions
4 sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12,10-12,8-10
Machine Dips
4 sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12, 10-12,8-10



Saturday (off)


2 week workout (Deload workout)
Sunday (Chest)
Warm up (Lightweight)
(2 sets/reps x20,15 (on the exercise you start)
6 working Sets
Incline DB Press
(2 sets/ Reps) 12-15,12-15, 
Decline BB Press
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15,
Cable Flies
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15,

30 min cardio+ abs circuit

Monday (Legs)

(2 sets/reps) 20,20 (Squats warm up light weight)
(Quads) 6 working sets
Squats
(2 sets/ Reps) 12-15,12-15
Leg Press
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15
Lunges
(2 sets/Reps12-15,12-15
or 2 sets of Leg extensions 

Hamstrings 
1 warm up set/reps x25 (Stiff leg deadlifts) 
Stiff leg deadlifts- 2 sets/reps) 12-15,12-15
Leg Curls- 2 sets/reps x 12-15,15-20
Standing Calf Machine
(2 sets/reps x 30,25
Sitting Calf Raises
(2 sets/reps x15, 15

30 min cardio+ abs circuit

Tuesday (Back)
Warm up (Lightweight)
(2 sets/reps x failure (Wide Grip Pull ups)

6 working Sets
Wide-grip rows
(2 sets/ Reps) 12-15,12-15
Wide-grip pull downs
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15
Cable pullovers
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15

4 working sets
Forearm standing curls
(1 set/Reps) 25-30, 20-25
Sitting front forearm curls
(1 set/Reps) 25-30,20-25
1 set of dumbbell arm twist x failure 

Wednesday (Cardio, Abs)
30 min cardio+ abs circuit

Thursday (Delts,)
Warm up (Lightweight)
(2 sets/reps), 20,20 warm up sets (db shoulder press)

6 working Sets
Shoulder Barbell Press
(2 sets/ Reps) 12-15,12-15, 
Lateral Raises
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15
Front Raises
(1 sets/Reps) 12-15,
Upright rows
(1 sets/Reps) 12-15

(Shrugs)
2 working Sets
Barbell Shrugs
(2sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15



Friday (Arms)

1 sets/reps x20 (warm up light weight)
(Biceps) 6 working Sets
Standing EZ-bar curls
(2sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15
Preacher Curls 
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15,
Standing dumbbell twist curls or hammer curls 
(2sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15


(2 sets/reps x20, 20 (Triceps Cable Ext warm up lightweight)
(Triceps) 
6 working Sets
Triceps Cable pull downs
(2sets/Reps) 12-15,10-12,15
Lying Triceps Extensions
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,12-15
Machine Dips
(2 sets/Reps) 12-15,10-15



Saturday (off)

----------


## gonebluffn

Ronnie you have definately changed my physiquenI love your sling shot method but I only done 24 weeks with incredible results and I have regular blood work I have low T but last dr visit he said my liver enzymes were considerably high other than that healthy as can be ive started taking milk thistle but not sure that will solve the problem and I really dont want to come off do you recomend going ahead and running pct and staying off a couple months or just cut back to maybe 250 mg test a week. Last cycle 750 mg tren e 500 mg sust clen t3 2 on 2 off for six weeks and one more question I ve read so much about not running two nor19s together but tren slows my libido dramaticly and ive done a deca only cycle and my libido was through the roof even more so than when i ran with test I would like to split my tren and deca to 400 mg each and 5to 600 mg of test ive tried raising test but had no libido affect just increased sides of other compounds .thanks for the info sorry so long

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie. Had to cut my first 20 week blast of test e only short due to sickness. So i finished up with pct of 1500iu of hcg eod for 2 weeks. Its been about 8 weeks now since pct, feeling great, got my diet dialled in even more, so i'm looking at another 20 week blast.
> 
> I have 100ml of test e and 500 tabs of 10mg dbol .
> 
> Now should i do *test e only* again, seems though i cut my last blast short at 11 weeks??. Or add in the dbol to *second reload* or *both reloads* this time round. What is your opinion? * go swith test only again for another 8 week reload then add in the d-bol during the following reload.*
> to be honest i would rather max out my gains on test only for as long as possible, before i add another anabolic , just because i feel test is safe, i feel great on it and i have great gains..*i agree!* again i would love to hear your opinion on adding another anabolic.
> 
> Reload 
> 500mg test e /week
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Great thread Ron... So many pages I can't read it all haha. I'm sure this has been asked before, but could you lay out an example for a first time AAS user. Should the cycles last no longer than 20 weeks? Is it better to bridge during the deload or run a pct?


*Like TITAN suggested you need to become more educated through reading before cycling. This thread is a lot to absorb but well worth your time because you'll become well educated. Knowledge is power! And no you should not come off test during 2 week deloads!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Okay thanks man I'll buckle down and try to digest as much as I can .. Ya that's I thought to, but I remember reading somewhere on this thread to not run short esters. *You can run both short and/or long esters. Keeep in mind all orals are short esters! I generally recommend long acting test esters over short only to prevent pinning so frequently but test is test and all esters work great!*  How long is your usually pct? 4 weeks?*4-6 weeks*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> How is that for you?


*It's the best way to go by far if you do not want children!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie.
> 
> I have few questions...
> 
> Your best pct suggestion was*lease make note of this:* for the very best pct possible (if you can afford it) i recommend the following: Hcg taken at 2500 ius every other day for 3-4 weeks, clomid at 50 mgs taken twice a day for 3-4 weeks and nolvadex 20 mgs for 3-4 weeks. However, running hcg alone works fine for a lot of people, especially those not using an anti-es during cycle. If you are running an anti-es on cycle then you need it during the pct! Also, even though clomid helpssome with pct if it causes you to have severe emotional stress i feel it should be avoided. 
> 
> this was said in the hcg description, here in the steroidcom:
> 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> i just started the blast and cruise method. I'm 51 and been on trt since 1994. I've got a question about using an ai during the cruise portion. My last 8 week blast consisted of 750 mg. Of test e per week, 30-40 mg dbol per day the first 4 weeks. 30 mg on non workout days and 40 mg on workout days. Ai was liquidex at .25 mg eod. This kept my e2 great as confirmed by bw. I am returning to my normal trt dose of 200 mg test e per week for the cruise. What are your recommendations for an ai during the cruise / normal trt dosage? *.25 mgs of adex every third day instead of eod!*
> 
> thanks for all the help.


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, its embarrasing to write this but my sex drive has been dead for 12 weeks or so, on my 3rd cycle. Taking testoterone only at 750mg a week. 
> Have not taken any Ai's since I only have acne,puffy nipples, little sensitive, also the head of my penis is sensitive. Have tried sex supplements, Nothing. Started taking proviron 2 weeks ago, started with 50mg a day for a week, then bumped it up to 100mg a day second week. Have any idea what is going on? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


I am very sorry to hear this and I have a few questions as it's impossible to give a direct answer other wise. Are you getting your test from the same soruce and was your sex drive good on this same test 12 weeks prior? Also, have you been running any orals, tren or deca ?* I have three thoughts and in this particular order: 1) You have got hold of some bunk test and proviron. 2) You have puffy nipples which tells me you might have high prolactin levels and you need some cabergoline. The proviron would lower estrogen levels and increase androgen levels enough to increase sex drive) 3) You have high blood pressure which decreases blood flow to the penis-hence decreasing sex drive and your ability to get an erection.* 

above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I have been pre-occupied with my wifes foot fusion surgery and will try and catch up with questions this week. Kathy has been in a great deal of pain. Both of us have been "SCREWED-LITERALLY" this year!!! Here's my wifes new ride-I call it "ROWLAND'S-ROLL-ABOUT"..

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> I have been pre-occupied with my wifes foot fusion surgery and will try and catch up with questions this week. Kathy has been in a great deal of pain. Both of us have been "SCREWED-LITERALLY" this year!!! Here's my wifes new ride-I call it "ROWLAND'S-ROLL-ABOUT"..


damn..both of you going through ...hell... this year..tell your wife we wish her the best...surprised to seee...they had a cast.. big enough for her leg..lmao!!!

----------


## slowpoison

yeah. this my first post here, but i think ill post my questions after you are in a state to answer them. till then TC & wish ur wife the best

----------


## gonebluffn

> Ronnie you have definately changed my physiquenI love your sling shot method but I only done 24 weeks with incredible results and I have regular blood work I have low T but last dr visit he said my liver enzymes were considerably high other than that healthy as can be ive started taking milk thistle but not sure that will solve the problem and I really dont want to come off do you recomend going ahead and running pct and staying off a couple months or just cut back to maybe 250 mg test a week. Last cycle 750 mg tren e 500 mg sust clen t3 2 on 2 off for six weeks and one more question I ve read so much about not running two nor19s together but tren slows my libido dramaticly and ive done a deca only cycle and my libido was through the roof even more so than when i ran with test I would like to split my tren and deca to 400 mg each and 5to 600 mg of test ive tried raising test but had no libido affect just increased sides of other compounds .thanks for the info sorry so long


 sorry to here about your wife and I know your in high demand because of your vast knoledge and I know you have alot on your plate but im kind of stuck until I know your recomendation from you which if you dont have time I fully understand and will make the best educated decision I can thank you.

----------


## daniel20

Hey ronnie, lately I've been having trouble getting a good pump and "feeling" my lats while training back.

Back day goes:
3 sets of neutral/underhand grip pull-ups (feel lats here!)
3 sets of wide grip pulldowns (then less)
3 sets of barbell rows (then less)
3 sets of cable rows (better)
2 sets deadlifts (always get good lower back pump from this!)

Is there any advice you can give on these exercises?? Like form etc.

Thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ron...pros...n..cons of ..nolvadex..vs..letrozole???


[b].QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6036237][b]Everyone please make note of this: Nolvadex is best to run on an as needed basis for males (females do best on nolvadex all the way through a contest prep). Nolvadex lowers igf-1 levels and gh levels which lowers the effectiveness of all steroids . However, nolvadex can actually improve your lipids. Letro is best used the last 2 weeks for a show or if you have severe gyno that nothing else will touch. It's just way too strong with too many side effects. Letro will not lower igf-levels like nolvadex but it will destroy your libido, joints, lipid levels,mood, energy output and of course gyno.

For long term use I recommend proviron or better yet masterone. Masterone should be your first choice as it's the only one that builds muscle while simultaneously lowering estrogen levels, yet not in excess! If masterone or proviron are not strong enough to prevent gyno then I would go with aromasin as it's more user friendly on a long term basis for males than letro, arimidex and nolvadex and does not cause an estrogen rebound upon cessation, but it's pricey! 

Letro and Nolvadex are clearly both used to reduce estrogen and can be practically eliminated by using letro. Drugs like letro, adex and aromasin stops the conversion of testosterone to estrogen while Nolvadex blocks estrogen from binding.When you block too much estrogen you increase your odds for osteoporosis (something you want to avoid at all cost!) 


I hope this simplifies matters..[/b][/QUOTE]above.[/b]

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> [b][COLOR="#0000FF"]Everyone please make note of this: Nolvadex is best to run on an as needed basis for males (females do best on nolvadex all the way through a contest prep). Nolvadex lowers igf-1 levels and gh levels which lowers the effectiveness of all steroids . However, nolvadex can actually improve your lipids. Letro is best used the last 2 weeks for a show or if you have severe gyno that nothing else will touch. It's just way too strong with too many side effects. Letro will not lower igf-levels like nolvadex but it will destroy your libido, joints, lipid levels,mood, energy output and of course gyno.
> 
> For long term use I recommend proviron or better yet masterone. Masterone should be your first choice as it's the only one that builds muscle while simultaneously lowering estrogen levels, yet not in excess! If masterone or proviron are not strong enough to prevent gyno then I would go with aromasin as it's more user friendly on a long term basis for males than letro, arimidex and nolvadex and does not cause an estrogen rebound upon cessation, but it's pricey! 
> 
> Letro and Nolvadex are clearly both used to reduce estrogen and can be practically eliminated by using letro. Drugs like letro, adex and aromasin stops the conversion of testosterone to estrogen while Nolvadex blocks estrogen from binding.When you block too much estrogen you increase your odds for osteoporosis (something you want to avoid at all cost!) 
> 
> 
> I hope this simplifies matters..[/b]


above[/COLOR]

----------


## slowpoison

if im taking proviron to prevent gyno frm the start, wat is the usual dosage that will not supress growth?

----------


## Kenlie

Thanks Ronnie for your advices. I will decrease the amount of meat I eat, and increase the eggwhites. I already suspected it was from too much meat, thanks for confirming this.

How ever, I would still like to know your view on this:



> I plan to buy 2x5000iu and put 10000iu divided into 5 syringes (to fridge) and inject 2000iu every other day, for 10 days.(or 1000iu eod for 20 days better?)


I think that using 1000iu for longer time would be better, because injecting 2000iu eod would last only 9 days total?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> [b].QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6036237][b]Everyone please make note of this: Nolvadex is best to run on an as needed basis for males (females do best on nolvadex all the way through a contest prep). Nolvadex lowers igf-1 levels and gh levels which lowers the effectiveness of all steroids . However, nolvadex can actually improve your lipids. Letro is best used the last 2 weeks for a show or if you have severe gyno that nothing else will touch. It's just way too strong with too many side effects. Letro will not lower igf-levels like nolvadex but it will destroy your libido, joints, lipid levels,mood, energy output and of course gyno.
> 
> For long term use I recommend proviron or better yet masterone. Masterone should be your first choice as it's the only one that builds muscle while simultaneously lowering estrogen levels, yet not in excess! If masterone or proviron are not strong enough to prevent gyno then I would go with aromasin as it's more user friendly on a long term basis for males than letro, arimidex and nolvadex and does not cause an estrogen rebound upon cessation, but it's pricey! 
> 
> Letro and Nolvadex are clearly both used to reduce estrogen and can be practically eliminated by using letro. Drugs like letro, adex and aromasin stops the conversion of testosterone to estrogen while Nolvadex blocks estrogen from binding.When you block too much estrogen you increase your odds for osteoporosis (something you want to avoid at all cost!) 
> 
> 
> I hope this simplifies matters..[/b]


above.[/b][/QUOTE]thank you bigron...why didnt you go to med school..bro???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=gonebluffn;6035239]Ronnie you have definately changed my physiquenI love your sling shot method but I only done 24 weeks with incredible results and I have regular blood work I have low T but last dr visit he said my liver enzymes were considerably high other than that healthy as can be ive started taking milk thistle but not sure that will solve the problem and I really dont want to come off do you recomend going ahead and running pct and staying off a couple months or just cut back to maybe 250 mg test a week. *Just working out in general causes elevated enzymes so I do not think there is anything to be alarmed about unless you are running halotestin or other potent orals non-stop. Test is not going to put a noticeable strain on the liver at the dosages you are running. Some people like milk thistle while others feel sick on it, I never liked it personally. Last* cycle 750 mg tren e 500 mg sust clen t3 2 on 2 off for six weeks and one more question I ve read so much about not running two nor19s together but tren slows my libido dramaticly and ive done a deca only cycle and my libido was through the roof even more so than when i ran with test I would like to split my tren and deca to 400 mg each and 5to 600 mg of test ive tried raising test but had no libido affect just increased sides of other compounds .thanks for the info sorry so long *If your sex drive went up on deca in the past it could be that you were actually sold test but I have seen a few people have no issues while on deca. Everyone reacts a bit differently. You certainly need to be running cabergoline while on deca and/or tren if your libido is dropping and I do not recommend combining two nor19's unless you are one of these rare people who can tolerate it sexually. You might want to try test/masterone/deca and leave out the tren since masterone acts as a mild anti-estrogen and it does not convert to progesterone like tren. Some do much better sexually with that combo!* /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[You are very welcomeQUOTE=DRdee;6034866]Ron, I know this was posted like 3 years ago. But damn fine information. I am a newbie, but just some awesome insight. Thanks.[/QUOTE]*You are very welcome!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie, lately I've been having trouble getting a good pump and "feeling" my lats while training back.
> 
> Back day goes:
> 3 sets of neutral/underhand grip pull-ups (feel lats here!)
> 3 sets of wide grip pulldowns (then less) *I am the same with this exercise and figured out one need to use a dual cable Life Fitness pulldown machine with 2 handles instead of using the standard bar. This provides a better range of motion and it helps takes the biceps/forearms out of the movement!*
> 3 sets of barbell rows (then less *Skip barbell rows and use a dual cable row machine with 2 handles or use a life fitness seated row machine, set seat down low as it will go and use the side grip.* 
> 3 sets of cable rows (better)
> 2 sets deadlifts (always get good lower back pump from this!)
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> if im taking proviron to prevent gyno frm the start, wat is the usual dosage that will not supress growth?


*Proviron will not reduce estrogen levels to the point of retarding growth like letrozole or nolvadex can do. You don't need massive amounts of estrogen to make gains and having too much estogen is not healthy. Having enough estrogen present is key for all functions! Try 50 mgs per day. I have found masterone to be more effective at controlling estrogen than proviron but the anti-estrogenic properties of both proviron and masterone have demonstrated similar activity. For example: Proviron and Masteron have been successfully used as therapies for gynecomastia and breast cancer due to their mild anti-estrogenic effect but only masterone increases muscle mas so spedning your money on that drug is always advisable! A stronger estrogen reducing effect from drugs such as aromasin or even letro may be required given these two drugs do not control your gyno but let's hope not because they are very harsh on the human body. Also, too much prolactin can cause gyno which requires cabergoline. I've never had gyno or too high of estrogen but I have had issues with prolactin levels and I take caber to fix that problem.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> damn..both of you going through ...hell... this year..tell your wife we wish her the best...surprised to seee...they had a cast.. big enough for her leg..lmao!!!


Well, they actually had to split her cast open 4 day post surgery because it became too small with the additonal swelling involved..lol

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, what do you recommend when coming out of a 12 week cut (not contest prep)? would you say a deload is needed before going onto a reload or just go straight from the cut to a reload? *You would defintely need a 2 week deload before starting your 8 week reload!*
> Thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie! I was reading through your thread and it really caught my attention, as not only does it makes complete sense, but it also seems to produce great results in terms of size.
> What do you think about running 2 19 nors during one cycle? *it's fine to run 2 -19 nors given it does not shut you down sexually. That's really the main draw back. The second drawback would be getting progesterone related gyno but that's a very individualisitc thing as well.* i was thinking about running npp (i don't mind pinning more frequently it really doesn't bother me i kinda like it actually) and tren e in the same cycle. I have ran tren several times before with no problems at all. *npp is your best bet to run with tren because it will get out of your system in a week verses 3 weeks with deca durabolin given sexual side effects rear their ugly head.*i will be running caber eod at .50 and aromasin 12.5 ed and have letro on hand. 
> Also do you think running hcg during reload 2x 250mg per week then 1250mg of hcg eod during deload is a good idea since i'm running 2 19 nors? Or how should i run it exactly for better results and keeping my balls safe? *since you are combining 2-19 nors i think your plan is very logical just to be on the safe side!*
> i plan on running this cycle for 22 weeks then pct for 6 weeks, how long do you think i should stay off gear after this cycle before i jump back on if i'm trying to play it safe? 
> 10 weeks including pct or more?*10 week is a good plan as long as you feel fully recoverd*
> 
> another question is should i run my test at maintenance around 300 a week and run tren at 600 a week since they both fight for the same receptor and tren is the stronger one?*that will be fine given your situation*
> i want to run two 19 nors at the same time during my first reload. I have ran tren a at 75ed and sust 500 weekly and noticed more sides when i increased the sust so i lowered it and increased tren 100ed and sust at 500 with no sides.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I just started deca 250 and 250 testo gel and im in my 3rd week. still have 7 to go. I already started feeling sensitive around the nipple area and felt soreness today on my right side. is better to start taking nolva during to prevent from gyno or would guys recommend ai or letro? please advice. thanks*...I would recommend low doses of aromasin along with masterone for long term use given you have tried masterone alone and was unsuccesful with that drug. A good plan would be to keep aromasin on hand in case it flares up and use only masterone to control some of that estrogen because masterone is more user friendly and you are spending your money well as it is the only anti-e that builds muscle. If masterone alone is not strong enough then you can add in less arimidex than it you use arimidex alone-hence less side effects! Also, drugs like testosterone alone possesses minimal anabolic properties. By increasing the density of androgen receptors, estrogens render the muscles much more sensitive to testosterone but we don't want too much estrogen or we get gyno, etc.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6034890]Big ronnie....taking nolvadex .. Does it make you more prone to gyno..in future???* No one is certain either way from what I have read. I would not use nolvadex long term as a male because while it blocks estrogen receptors at some sites it can stimulate them at other sites. Therefore, while nolvadex may be helping get rid of gyno it could be hurting your health if used on a long term basis.

I can also tell you that nolvadex has been suggested to behave as estrogens in skeletal muscles which is not good. Estrogen is believed to help protect muscle cells from damage due to hard training which means you would have to train harder to damage yor muscles. It also lowers IGF-levels which is a key compnonet in muscle growth!

One problem with the newer anti-es like arimidex is after long term use they can affect blood pressure and blood mineral content. This makes you more prone to getting high blood pressure and osteoporosis (weak bones) later dowen the road. Some of these drugs can put a strain on the liver as well.*

----------


## Kenlie

Finally I've read ALL 101 pages of this thread, and it took me 2 weeks, but I want to give a big applaud to Ronnie for all the advices and information here. I have so much more understanding of how these things work, and what is the HEALTHIEST and at the same time very effective way to start using steroids .
I've decided to not go as far and start using tren (even later), but I will go for Test Enan(or susta), with Deca , and will give some dbol a try later(not large amounts). Also, I had no idea that Hcg was so important in PCT and now I just today ordered it for my pct. Really glad I did the reading, because I want kids in the future. 

What I find interesting now, that after reading this thread, I find myself interested about adding masteron in some point, as it sounds like it could add some positives.
Also, little bit puzzled of what part of the cycle should I add it... I'll so some research of this...

So, once again thanks Ronnie, you are true specialist and expert in this area.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, what's the difference between caber and prami and which do you prefer/recommend? I just can't seem to get my hand on caber anymore so I got a couple of bottles of prami instead.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Hey Ronnie,

Long time reader been reading all the materiel you have posted up on this site. I always revert back to your thread when I find myself hitting plateaus. 

I've seen a couple questions on here in regards to AAS and cutting..

I'm curious as to what your experience or input is on running a cycle with main goal being to cut BF% and eating in a caloric deficient? Is it useless to eat a caloric deficient diet while on cycle? Or does it have it's benefits?

If so, How would one go about in his/her training split and would you do more or less reps/sets then compared to if you were bulking?

Thanks Ronnie!

----------


## Kenlie

Ok, I've decided not to run nolva during the slingshot cycle, but I have it already "on hand" in case I get gyno.
I still haven't run my first cycle, yet.

BUT, I read from gyno thread that nolva would not do anything to stop/prevent gyno after first signs, if it appears. And they instructed to run letro instead, saying that it could actually remove the possible lump, if used right away, after signs.
However I've read elsewhere that only surgery can remove the lump.

What is your view on having letro on hand, instead of nolva? You haven't really talked much about letro, so I'd like to know your view on it? There a good reason why NOT use letro?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Kenlie;6036980]Thanks Ronnie for your advices. I will decrease the amount of meat I eat, and increase the eggwhites. I already suspected it was from too much meat, thanks for confirming this.

How ever, I would still like to know your view on this:


I think that using 1000iu for longer time would be better, because injecting 2000iu eod would last only 9 days total? *Go with 1000ius eod and run for longer..[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Kenlie;6039387]Finally I've read ALL 101 pages of this thread, and it took me 2 weeks, but I want to give a big applaud to Ronnie for all the advices and information here. I have so much more understanding of how these things work, and what is the HEALTHIEST and at the same time very effective way to start using steroids .
I've decided to not go as far and start using tren (even later), but I will go for Test Enan(or susta), with Deca , and will give some dbol a try later(not large amounts). Also, I had no idea that Hcg was so important in PCT and now I just today ordered it for my pct. Really glad I did the reading, because I want kids in the future. 

What I find interesting now, that after reading this thread, I find myself interested about adding masteron in some point, as it sounds like it could add some positives.
Also, little bit puzzled of what part of the cycle should I add it... I'll so some research of this...

So, once again thanks Ronnie, you are true specialist and expert in this area. I recommend adding Masterone with any cycle containing sufficient amounts of aromatizing anabolics (use in all cycles, including your first cycle ever if you are prone to gyno, fearful of gyno, or other estrogen related side effects!)[/QUOTE]above

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Hey Ronnie,

This is what I built up for my cycle using your Deload/Reload main goal here is cutting my BF% to sub 10% and maintaining an possibly gaining some size. I've ran 2 cycles in the past each length only 8 weeks of Prop. This would be my first run with the slingshot method. 


Stats - 

26
5'11
185
14% BF

Proposed Reload/Deload -

Phase 1

(Reload) Weeks 1-8

500mg Test E/wk

(Deload) Weeks 9-10

250mg Test E/wk

Phase 2 

(Reload) Weeks 11-18

500mg Test E/wk
100mg Injectable Winstrol EOD

(Deload) Weeks 19-20

250mg Test E/wk
50mg Injectable Winstrol EOD

*I also have T3/Clen on hand, how would you incorporate this? T3 makes me feel pretty lethargic even at 50mg. Ramp up clen 20mcg every 2 weeks for 8 weeks? Goal is to have Abs as defined as possible.


PCT -

Weeks 21-22 - HCG 2500iu EOD ( Can I run the HCG directly after my last pin of Test E or should I wait the 14 days for the Test to clear?)
Weeks 22-25 - Nolva at 40/20/20/20, Clomid - 100/50/50/50

I also have A-Dex on hand, would you just wait until gyno signs to start using it or incorporate it into my PCT? Also noticed in some other posts you said not to use Nolva if you're not running an anti-e during cycle, would I just run the Nolva and the A-Dex the week after for estro rebound?

Diet -

I consider myself an Endomorph, I tend to gain with ease but have to bust my ass just to loose a little.

Going to follow your carb/cal cycling slingshot during cycle as well. 

Since main goal is cutting here, would 1 carb up day be more beneficial vice 2?

RELOAD
Sunday/Monday/Tuesday/Thursday/Friday - 270g Protein, 105g Carbs, 75g Fats(lower the fats?)
Wednesday/Saturday - 180g Protein, 350g Carbs, 25g Fats(To many carbs?)

On deloads the macros would remain the same except bring Protein down to 200g and add the aditional to fats and some carbs so would look like this on Deload

DELOAD

Sunday/Monday/Tuesday/Thursday/Friday - 180g Protein, 105g Carbs, 105g Fats
Wednesday/Saturday - 180g Protein, 350g Carbs, 25g Fats

Do I have a good understanding of the slingshot diet to lower BF% while adding LBM? Granted macro choices related to my stats (185 5'11 14%BF) Goal is to have abs as defined as possible, are these macros in the right ballpark compared to my stats?

For most BF% loss what do you think of Intermittent Fasting diet with these macros(Eating all of it within a 4-6 hour window.) Or would just a regular eating throughout the day diet be more beneficial?

This is what I have built for my training split

RELOAD

1 - Chest, Abs
2 - Delts, Traps
3 - Back, Abs
4 - OFF
5 - Bi's, Tri's, Abs
6 - Legs
7 - OFF

10-12 Sets/6-8 Reps High Volume

Abs will be 6 sets 15-20reps (Lower reps?)


DELOAD

Same Split

4-6 Sets/10-15 Reps Low Volume

Noticed in another post you mentioned to alternate weeks of 1 week 10-12 Sets 6-8 Reps High Volume and 2nd week 4-6 Sets 10-15 Reps Low Volume then repeat. Isn't this the same as Reload/Deload? Or would you just stick to plan I posted above all 8 weeks then lower sets and volume only in deloads?

This is basically everything I've gathered from your reads and I hope I got it all. It's not to detailed but I just want to make sure I'm understanding everything. Appreciate everything you have provided and helped with on here, Great stuff.

Looking forward to hearing back from you Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, what's the difference between caber and prami and which do you prefer/recommend? I just can't seem to get my hand on caber anymore so I got a couple of bottles of prami instead.


 A brief summary: liquid Prami is similar to cabergoline. Pramipexole acts as a dopamine agonist. Dopamine's main function as a hormone is to inhibit the release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the pituitary.


Cabergoline is a selective dopamine receptor agonist. This drug has a strong affinity for the dopamine D2 receptor. Cabergoline works to inhibit secretion of prolactin because it is a dopamine receptor agonist. This means that it acts upon dopamine receptors in the same way as dopamine does in the body. .05 mgs twice a week is usually plenty even while using tren and deca .

Be very careful with liquid prami as overdosing is easy to do and has put people in the ER. I highly recommend pharm grade carber that comes in tablets for thsoe who can get it!

----------


## slowpoison

> *Proviron will not reduce estrogen levels to the point of retarding growth like letrozole or nolvadex can do. You don't need massive amounts of estrogen to make gains and having too much estogen is not healthy. Having enough estrogen present is key for all functions! Try 50 mgs per day. I have found masterone to be more effective at controlling estrogen than proviron but the anti-estrogenic properties of both proviron and masterone have demonstrated similar activity. For example: Proviron and Masteron have been successfully used as therapies for gynecomastia and breast cancer due to their mild anti-estrogenic effect but only masterone increases muscle mas so spedning your money on that drug is always advisable! A stronger estrogen reducing effect from drugs such as aromasin or even letro may be required given these two drugs do not control your gyno but let's hope not because they are very harsh on the human body. Also, too much prolactin can cause gyno which requires cabergoline. I've never had gyno or too high of estrogen but I have had issues with prolactin levels and I take caber to fix that problem.*


wow! thanks Ron for all that useful info, but help me out on this one then; Im doing 50 dbol , equipoise 400 & cypionate 400 for 10wks adding masteron to top it up, will that be a good idea? if yes then how much will be ideal? thanks




> I am very sorry to hear this and I have a few questions as it's impossible to give a direct answer other wise. Are you getting your test from the same soruce and was your sex drive good on this same test 12 weeks prior? Also, have you been running any orals, tren or deca ? I have three thoughts and in this particular order: 1) You have got hold of some bunk test and proviron .* 2) You have puffy nipples which tells me you might have high prolactin levels and you need some cabergoline.* The proviron would lower estrogen levels and increase androgen levels enough to increase sex drive) 3) You have high blood pressure which decreases blood flow to the penis-hence decreasing sex drive and your ability to get an erection.


now just to clarify, my condition as stated above is similar. I have puffy nipples with enlargement of the areola and the area around is puffy too. however there are *no lumps* that i can feel. is this because of prolactin or is it progesterone gyno. with reference to my query above will masteron solve the problem?if yes then what amt would be ideal? thanks again!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Difference between..armidex..n...aromasin ???please!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

#1 exercise for glute..ham..tie..ins???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

masterone..vs ..tren for gains???

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Difference between..armidex..n...aromasin ???please!!! *Arimidex is better at inhibiting sulfatase than it is estradiol. Your main concern should be estradiol. Arimidex competes with testosterone for the aromatase as a way of inhibiting the conversion you would get from aromatase. Therefore, when you come off you get an estrogen rebound.
> Aromasin does not compete. It bascially comits suicide by clinging on to the aromatase and killing it. Therefore, aromasin does a little better job at reducing estradiol and there is no estrogen rebound when you come off of it because the aromatase has been destroyed-hence making in more user friendly for many to use long term, but not everyone!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> #1 exercise for glute..ham..tie..ins???*Smith machine Super Lunges using a step-up often utilized in aerobic classes*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> Long time reader been reading all the materiel you have posted up on this site. I always revert back to your thread when I find myself hitting plateaus. 
> 
> I've seen a couple questions on here in regards to AAS and cutting..
> 
> I'm curious as to what your experience or input is on running a cycle with main goal being to cut BF% and eating in a caloric deficient? Is it useless to eat a caloric deficient diet while on cycle? Or does it have it's benefits?*Using steroids while in a calorie deficit actually can actually have more beenfits than when you are in a calorie overage in terms of improving your health, preventing muscle/bone loss and your overall appearance. Dieting down without steroids causes certain muscle loss and a lack of hardness/vascularity. Steroids were designedby docotors to prevent muscle wasting while in a calorie deficit and you actually require higher dosages to prevent muscle loss than to gain muscle-hence the reason competitors take higher dosages (especially non aromatizing drugs) when prepping for a show.. Bulking up on steroids then trying to diet down without them is like taking 2 steps forward and then 2 steps back!* How would one go about in his/her training split and would you do more or less reps/sets then compared to if you were bulking? *Your weight training regimine should remain the same. All you need to do is gradually decrease carbs/fats and increase cardio in 2 week increments until you reach your goal. It's also a good idea to slightly increase reps once you hit a point of being really lean due to less water fat present to cushion the joints*. Thanks Ronnie!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Kenlie;6040517]Ok, I've decided not to run nolva during the slingshot cycle, but I have it already "on hand" in case I get gyno.
I still haven't run my first cycle, yet.

BUT, I read from gyno thread that nolva would not do anything to stop/prevent gyno after first signs, if it appears. And they instructed to run letro instead, saying that it could actually remove the possible lump, if used right away, after signs.
However I've read elsewhere that only surgery can remove the lump. *Nothing is set in stone in terms of being able to get rid of gyno using various anti-es. For example, one of my friends started developing gyno 6 weeks ago using test and deca. To try and counteract the gyno he began using 300 mgsof masterone weekly and it was gone after 3 weeks. He will continue using the masterone! Others in his situation would have needed to go with something stronger such as letro then back down to masteone or aromasin after 2-4 weeks of use.*  may have needeople are bal eto eliminate the lump permanently with anti-es where as others require surgery. *In general, if you get a lump and begin anti-es and get off anabolics that aromatize, the lump will leave until you start back on steroids. The only way to permanetly remove gyno in these situations would be surgically!* What is your view on having letro on hand, instead of nolva?* Letro is stronger and has more side effects. Some do fine on nolvadex but others require letro. With letro you will get less estrogen rebound and that's a good reason to keep letro on hand instead of nolvadex but the horrific side effects just aren't worth it for many!*. You haven't really talked much about letro, so I'd like to know your view on it? There a good reason why NOT use letro? *Letro is the strongest yet worst anti-es you can use in terms of your overall health and how you will feel while using it. It's so strong it is widely known for causing severe headaches, joint pain, kills libido, depression, moodiness, lethargicness, bone loss and loss in strength. I don't see the point?? You should feel great while on a cycle not like death! Remember, these stronger anti-es drugs were designed to treat cancer patients (most of whom are on chemotherapy at the time) and they can cause severe long term health consequence because you can't get a firm grip on what these drugs are doing to the body on the inside. I am of the opinion that even though some people do need the strogner anti-es to prevent gyno, there are many who could be spending their money more wisely on masteron to keep estrogen levels low enough to keep their gyno flare ups under control yet not in excess so that it hurts their health or lowers muscle mass gains. People tend to forget that it's okay to have more estrogen while running anabolics like test that aromatize. It's only people whose bodies over produce estrogen in relation to increasing test levels that need to be most concerned and no one has a precise formula as to where exactly estogen levels needs to be while running injectable test but we do know that you can still have what most of us would theorize as excessive estrogen levels even if gyno is not present. Still yet, there's a very high chance that running strong anti-es are as hard as if not harder on your overall health in the long run than estrogen levels being elevated. [COLOR="#FF0000"][U]PLEASE NOTE: MOST DEATHS THAT HAVE BEEN LINKED TO BODYBUILDER'S USING VARIOUS DRUGS IS HEART DISEASE AND LETRO IS VERY BAD FOR YOUR CHOLESTEROL LEVELS! [/U][/COLOR]Getting real masterone from a legit source is key as I am sure there is plenty of fake or watered down products being sold! A good way to know if your masteron is real is that if you go up to around 300mgs or more you will usually notice yourself becoming more irritable and feel a certain increase in libido due to the drugs androgenic properties. A big problem with the stronger class of anti-es is that they lower or destroy sex drive wherein contrast masterone actually improves sex drive. In addition, masterone helps enhance the anabolic efects of testosterone! Who doesn't want that!?* QUOTE]above

----------


## MAD King

Hi Ronnie,

this is a great posting.
I am 47, on HRT for a while with Testo Enan, HCG and Anastrozole E3D.
I train seriously for the last 10 years with 3-4 times per week.
I have a plateau for the last 2 years and would like to get a little bit more muscles.
Do you have any idea how I can convince my doc to get me on Deca and D'Bol?

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> above


Thanks Ronnie!

I posted my projected cycle along with a few questions on pg 101 post #4040. Not sure if you might have missed it.

Thanks for the info!

----------


## travaldavas_taz

Damn!!! 
Awesome post! 
Can really help me out one day! Thankz!

----------


## gonebluffn

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6038881]


> Ronnie you have definately changed my physiquenI love your sling shot method but I only done 24 weeks with incredible results and I have regular blood work I have low T but last dr visit he said my liver enzymes were considerably high other than that healthy as can be ive started taking milk thistle but not sure that will solve the problem and I really dont want to come off do you recomend going ahead and running pct and staying off a couple months or just cut back to maybe 250 mg test a week. *Just working out in general causes elevated enzymes so I do not think there is anything to be alarmed about unless you are running halotestin or other potent orals non-stop. Test is not going to put a noticeable strain on the liver at the dosages you are running. Some people like milk thistle while others feel sick on it, I never liked it personally. Last* cycle 750 mg tren e 500 mg sust clen t3 2 on 2 off for six weeks and one more question I ve read so much about not running two nor19s together but tren slows my libido dramaticly and ive done a deca only cycle and my libido was through the roof even more so than when i ran with test I would like to split my tren and deca to 400 mg each and 5to 600 mg of test ive tried raising test but had no libido affect just increased sides of other compounds .thanks for the info sorry so long *If your sex drive went up on deca in the past it could be that you were actually sold test but I have seen a few people have no issues while on deca. Everyone reacts a bit differently. You certainly need to be running cabergoline while on deca and/or tren if your libido is dropping and I do not recommend combining two nor19's unless you are one of these rare people who can tolerate it sexually. You might want to try test/masterone/deca and leave out the tren since masterone acts as a mild anti-estrogen and it does not convert to progesterone like tren. Some do much better sexually with that combo!* /QUOTE]above



Thank you for your time and advice will give it a try .

----------


## Yellow

Ron,

I have been finishing 2 contest-prep cycle using Test Prop, Tren Ace, Tbol, Winstrol , Letro, Clen .
Each contest-prep cycle was followed by 2 weeks of deload just using Test only.

After the deload, I want to continue reloading just for maintenance by using test + proviron while recovering my liver & cholesterol which have been screwed after 2 contest-prep cycles using lots of orals & strong anti-e like Femara (pharm grade letro). 
My plan would be 600-750mg Test per week + 50mg proviron per day to keep estrogen under control & maintain hardness/leaness.
What's your thought on this?
I want to use Test + Masteron stack, but it seems that I can't find legit masteron here in my country, so the choice would fall into proviron.

Does proviron hard on liver & cholesterol just like another orals? 

Thanks for your input & help so far...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6043731]


> Ok, I've decided not to run nolva during the slingshot cycle, but I have it already "on hand" in case I get gyno.
> I still haven't run my first cycle, yet.
> 
> BUT, I read from gyno thread that nolva would not do anything to stop/prevent gyno after first signs, if it appears. And they instructed to run letro instead, saying that it could actually remove the possible lump, if used right away, after signs.
> However I've read elsewhere that only surgery can remove the lump. *Nothing is set in stone in terms of being able to get rid of gyno using various anti-es. For example, one of my friends started developing gyno 6 weeks ago using test and deca. To try and counteract the gyno he began using 300 mgs of masteron weekly and it was gone after 3 weeks. He will continue using the masteron! Others in his situation would have needed to go with something stronger such as letro then back down to masterone or aromasin after 2-4 weeks of use.*  may have needeople are bal eto eliminate the lump permanently with anti-es where as others require surgery. *In general, if you get a lump and begin anti-es and get off anabolics that aromatize, the lump will leave until you start back on steroids. The only way to permanetly remove gyno in these situations would be surgically!* What is your view on having letro on hand, instead of nolva?* Letro is stronger and has more side effects. Some do fine on nolvadex but others require letro. With letro you will get less estrogen rebound and that's a good reason to keep letro on hand instead of nolvadex but the horrific side effects just aren't worth it for many!*. You haven't really talked much about letro, so I'd like to know your view on it? There a good reason why NOT use letro? *Letro is the strongest yet worst anti-es you can use in terms of your overall health and how you will feel while using it. It's so strong it is widely known for causing severe headaches, joint pain, kills libido, depression, moodiness, lethargicness, bone loss and loss in strength. I don't see the point?? You should feel great while on a cycle not like death! Remember, these stronger anti-es drugs were designed to treat cancer patients (most of whom are on chemotherapy at the time) and they can cause severe long term health consequence because you can't get a firm grip on what these drugs are doing to the body on the inside. I am of the opinion that even though some people do need the stronger anti-es to prevent gyno, there are many who could be spending their money more wisely on masteron to keep estrogen levels low enough to keep their gyno flare ups under control yet not in excess so that it hurts their health or lower muscle mass gains. People tend to forget that it's okay to have more estrogen while running anabolics like test that aromatize. It's only theose whose bodies over produce too much estrogen in relation to increasing test levels that need to be most concerned and no one has a precise formula as to where exactly estogen levels needs to be while running injectable test but we do know that you can still have what most of us would theorize as excessive estrogen levels even if gyno is not present. Still yet, there's a very high chance that running strong anti-es are harder or just about as hard on your overall health in the long run than having elevating estrogen levels that are elevated. [COLOR="#FF0000"][U]PLEASE NOTE: MOST DEATHS THAT HAVE BEEN LINKED TO BODYBUILDER'S USING VARIOUS DRUGS IS HEART DISEASE AND LETRO IS VERY BAD FOR YOUR CHOLESTEROL LEVELS! [/U][/COLOR]Getting real masterone from a legit source is key as I am sure there is plenty of fake or watered down products being sold! A good way to know if your masteron is real is that if you go up to around 300mgs or more you will usually notice yourself becoming more irritable and feel a certain increase in libido due to the drugs androgenic properties. A big problem with the stronger class of anti-es is that they lower or destroy sex drive wherein contrast masterone actually improves sex drive. In addition, masterone helps enhance the anabolic efects of testosterone! Who doesn't want that!?* QUOTE]above


above

----------


## The Titan99

> A brief summary: liquid Prami is similar to cabergoline. Pramipexole acts as a dopamine agonist. Dopamine's main function as a hormone is to inhibit the release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the pituitary.
> 
> 
> Cabergoline is a selective dopamine receptor agonist. This drug has a strong affinity for the dopamine D2 receptor. Cabergoline works to inhibit secretion of prolactin because it is a dopamine receptor agonist. This means that it acts upon dopamine receptors in the same way as dopamine does in the body. .05 mgs twice a week is usually plenty even while using tren and deca .
> 
> Be very careful with liquid prami as overdosing is easy to do and has put people in the ER. I highly recommend pharm grade carber that comes in tablets for thsoe who can get it!


 So what would be a good, safe dose to start out with on the Prami

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;6045805]So what would be a good, safe dose to start out with on the Prami[/QUOTE*].1ml at bedtime is a good place to start because this is a powerful drug can can produce multiple side effects.*

----------


## slowpoison

just in case you may have missed my post:

Originally Posted by Ronnie Rowland 
Proviron will not reduce estrogen levels to the point of retarding growth like letrozole or nolvadex can do. You don't need massive amounts of estrogen to make gains and having too much estogen is not healthy. Having enough estrogen present is key for all functions! Try 50 mgs per day. I have found masterone to be more effective at controlling estrogen than proviron but the anti-estrogenic properties of both proviron and masterone have demonstrated similar activity. For example: Proviron and Masteron have been successfully used as therapies for gynecomastia and breast cancer due to their mild anti-estrogenic effect but only masterone increases muscle mas so spedning your money on that drug is always advisable! A stronger estrogen reducing effect from drugs such as aromasin or even letro may be required given these two drugs do not control your gyno but let's hope not because they are very harsh on the human body. Also, too much prolactin can cause gyno which requires cabergoline. I've never had gyno or too high of estrogen but I have had issues with prolactin levels and I take caber to fix that problem.


wow! thanks Ron for all that useful info, but help me out on this one then; Im doing 50 dbol , equipoise 400 & cypionate 400 for 10wks adding masteron to top it up, will that be a good idea? if yes then how much will be ideal? thanks

Originally Posted by Ronnie Rowland 
I am very sorry to hear this and I have a few questions as it's impossible to give a direct answer other wise. Are you getting your test from the same soruce and was your sex drive good on this same test 12 weeks prior? Also, have you been running any orals, tren or deca ? I have three thoughts and in this particular order: 1) You have got hold of some bunk test and proviron . 2) You have puffy nipples which tells me you might have high prolactin levels and you need some cabergoline. The proviron would lower estrogen levels and increase androgen levels enough to increase sex drive) 3) You have high blood pressure which decreases blood flow to the penis-hence decreasing sex drive and your ability to get an erection.


now just to clarify, my condition as stated above is similar. I have puffy nipples with enlargement of the areola and the area around is puffy too. however there are no lumps that i can feel. is this because of prolactin or is it progesterone gyno . with reference to my query above will masteron solve the problem?if yes then what amt would be ideal? thanks again!

----------


## hsvcraig

Ronnie, can I ask when you say load, pct for 2weeks, reload. Your test levels are still high so doesn't that make the clomid and nolvadex void? as your test levels are still too high for your natural test to try kick in? I would be doing pct rather than bridge as I do worry about losing natural test for good. Also what dosage of clomid and nolvadex would you recommend daily for those 2 weeks? Thanks mate

----------


## Kenlie

One more thing about my planned cycle...

if I have 400mg/ml testosterone , where I have 120 test cyp + 120 test enan + 160 testosterone decanoate, then does it make sense to run nandrolone decanoate with it later (in my second 8 weeks)?

What I'm saying, is that when it already has test deca , then does nandro deca still make sense? Or should I just run nothing but testosterone... and then when I get rich by winning in lotto, run masterone with it...  :Wink:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> This is what I built up for my cycle using your Deload/Reload main goal here is cutting my BF% to sub 10% and maintaining an possibly gaining some size. I've ran 2 cycles in the past each length only 8 weeks of Prop. This would be my first run with the slingshot method. 
> 
> 
> Stats - 
> 
> 26
> 5'11
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> I have been finishing 2 contest-prep cycle using Test Prop, Tren Ace, Tbol, Winstrol , Letro, Clen .
> Each contest-prep cycle was followed by 2 weeks of deload just using Test only.
> 
> After the deload, I want to continue reloading just for maintenance by using test + proviron while recovering my liver & cholesterol which have been screwed after 2 contest-prep cycles using lots of orals & strong anti-e like Femara (pharm grade letro). 
> My plan would be 600-750mg Test per week + 50mg proviron per day to keep estrogen under control & maintain hardness/leaness.
> What's your thought on this?
> I want to use Test + Masteron stack, but it seems that I can't find legit masteron here in my country, so the choice would fall into proviron.
> ...


above

----------


## daniel20

Ronnie, do you believe that high doses of vitamin b5 (Pantothenic acid) can help with steroid induced acne? I got a fair bit of acne only on my face during my last cycle, (which also could have been from overuse of skin cleaning products) and I want to try and minimise it this time round. I heard 3-5g of vitamin b5 has helped a lot of people. Of course my last resort will be accutane at 10mg ed :/

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, my energy levels are at an all-time low and my appetite is terrible. I can usually get 5000 cal of clean food in easily and now I'm really struggling with3500-4000. I'm running Test A/Tren A/Mast P at 700 mg along with 400 mg Test E, 350 mg Test P, proviron 50 mg. Also running 8 i.u.'s of GH. I've done all these compounds together and in various combo's AND at a lot higher doses than right now with no problem other than a little insomnia from the tren. Also I'm not over training, actually what I feel to be under training due to postponed workouts because of the energy thing. 2 things I am doing for the first time is 50 mcg's of T3 as well as 50 mg of tbol ed. Do you think it might be because of one of these new compounds that I'm having these problems with energy and appetite? As you can see this is a lot of expensive gear to be on and not eating/training to the max. I'm especially concerned about the appetite. Right now my stats are 255 lbs. 6'2" 10 % BF 47 years old. Whatever you suggest I will implement immediately.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> This is what I built up for my cycle using your Deload/Reload main goal here is cutting my BF% to sub 10% and maintaining an possibly gaining some size. I've ran 2 cycles in the past each length only 8 weeks of Prop. This would be my first run with the slingshot method. 
> 
> 
> Stats - 
> 
> 26
> 5'11
> ...


above..finished second part of this questions.* Note: It would be great if you guys could split up your answers in different post like vascularvince does so I have time to get each one fully answered. I can't often spend a lot of time on one post so please spread out your questions in multiple post..Thank you guys!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Note: It would be best if you guys could split up your answers in different post like vascularvince does so I have time to get each one fully answered. I can't often spend a lot of time on one post answering multiple questions so please spread out your questions in multiple post to the best of your ability..Thank you guys!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=MAD King;6043740]Hi Ronnie,

this is a great posting.
I am 47, on HRT for a while with Testo Enan, HCG and Anastrozole E3D.
I train seriously for the last 10 years with 3-4 times per week.
I have a plateau for the last 2 years and would like to get a little bit more muscles.
Do you have any idea how I can convince my doc to get me on Deca and D'Bol?* Absolutely not![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wow! thanks Ron for all that useful info, but help me out on this one then; Im doing 50 dbol , equipoise 400 & cypionate 400 for 10wks adding masteron to top it up, will that be a good idea? if yes then how much will be ideal? *Use 300 mgs of masteron weekly. I would disregard EQ for future cycles* thanks
> 
> 
> 
> now just to clarify, my condition as stated above is similar. I have puffy nipples with enlargement of the areola and the area around is puffy too. however there are *no lumps* that i can feel. is this because of prolactin or is it progesterone gyno. with reference to my query above will masteron solve the problem?* The accumulation of glandular tissue focused under the areola can be due to gyno or excess fat which can be remedied by targeted exercises to work the lower chest and losing body fat.I would focus on decline presses, a stricter diet to lose body fat, 300- 600 mgs of masteron weekly and get some carber or prami. If that does not work then add aromasin into the mix until it subsides then try using only masterone and carber or praim to keep it under control. In addition,the nipple itself will mostly likely get puffy and sometimes darker with prolactin based gyno. It can progress to the point you begin to lactate and your sweat will often have a funky smell.Estrogen based gyno manifest itself as having lumps(quite often painful) in the tissue beneath the nipple.You can have both estrogen/progestin and prolactin gyno at the same time as well.* . 
> 
> Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/47...#ixzz1yUTNouZ2 if yes then what amt would be ideal? thanks again!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> masterone..vs ..tren for gains??? *If you are one of these people who have trouble breathing while on tren then I would say go with masteron. Also, if you cannot use very much test while on tren due to increased side effects and/or cannot sleep on tren which deters growth big-time then you are also a good candidate for masteron over tren. Masteron is a more potent androgen than it appears on paper and it lowers SHBG levels and estrogen. The relatively low anabolic and androgenic ratings that it has don’t really do it justice. It is very capable of producing the hard quality look, fat loss and agression to train harder when combined with test. However, tren is more powerful in terms of gains for those who can do not have severe side effects! Masteron stacks well with testosterone, nandrolone and d-bol. Tren does not stack well with deca for the most part but it does with test and d-bol.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=daniel20;6048417]Ronnie, do you believe that high doses of vitamin b5 (Pantothenic acid) can help with steroid induced acne? I got a fair bit of acne only on my face during my last cycle, (which also could have been from overuse of skin cleaning products) and I want to try and minimise it this time round. I heard 3-5g of vitamin b5 has helped a lot of people. Of course my last resort will be accutane at 10mg ed :/[/QUOTE[B]]*You can give it a try but I have not known of anyone personally who has had luck with b5. I would recommend trying 100 mgs of doxycycline daily before accutane because accutane dries you out to the point it can cause joint and spinal disk problems-something you do not want to risk if possible. IMO no one should ever combine accutane and winstrol!!![/B]*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, this last cycle I was running MENT (Acetate), Masteron P, NPP. A week before my deload I started adding 200 mg Test E Mon. and Thurs. It's the first time I've done a reload with all fast esters like this one. Usually I have either test Enth, Cyp or Sust, as a base, or run Prop for my deload at 350-525 mg. Anyway, WOW!!! Unbelievable how my strength dropped during this last week!! I was squatting 462 lbs for 6 reps on my first working set last week for instance. This week I knew I would have to drop the weight and go for high reps. I was doing my second warm up set at 375 lbs when I realized that like it or not, this was my first working set, not a warm up after all. Like I said, WOW!! I got 10 reps but just barely!!! Almost panicked was thinking about 1 ml of prop being afraid I'd waste away!! I haven't done that since I thought I'd wait to get your opinion on the subject. Like I said, I led the thing by a week and still felt like the rug was jerked out from under me. I'm wondering if this is cool or if you'd leave in say 400 mg of enth during future reloads, deload with prop or just do it like I have been?


*I answered this question previously but forgot to add that creatine is a great addition for 2 week deloads to help maintain strength!*

----------


## Yellow

Ron, I don't wanna come ON & OFF cycle since it always gives me yoyo-ing effect which isn't healthy at all, besides I compete too.. 
Of course I do regular bloodwork every 4-6 months to keep everything in check.

I am staying ON cycle year round with reload & deload (8-10 weeks blasting with high dose & 2-4 weeks deload/prime with cruise dose/test only).
I use 500IU of HCG per week during reload and OFF from HCG during deload. Do you think I can stay this method year round & be safe?
How about the testes desentization after years of HCG usage even small dose only? 
I am using small dose of HCG to keep testes functioning (250IU twice per week for total 500IU per week) while reloading with 2 weeks breaks of HCG during the deload.
What's your thought on this?

Any best recommendations & opinions for my condition, ron?

This is the best thread I've ever found in my life...
Many Thanks, Brother...

----------


## daniel20

Thanks for answering my question on the vitamin b5. I might see if my doc will prescribe me doxycycline first before I go for accutane. She has me using a topical cream DUAC which seems to be helping slightly. I think doxycycline is the next one she will prescribe if this acne doesn't clear up! 

My question is why exactly do AAS users have to monitor RBC and why do we have to give blood every 4-6 months etc? I thought that you can't give blood because of the AAS in our system?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ron...letro possibly increase prostrate cancer..from making body more androgenic ????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, can I ask when you say load, pct for 2weeks, reload. Your test levels are still high so doesn't that make the clomid and nolvadex void? *You dont pct during the 2 week deload, this is done post cycle! You stay on test during deloads.* your test levels are still too high for your natural test to try kick in? I would be doing pct rather than bridge as I do worry about losing natural test for good. *In this case run 500 of hcg weekly during entire cycle. Next cut out all hcg two weeks before the AAS clear your system. I suggest cutting out hcg at the same time of your last testosterone Enanthate shot during the second week of your deload. In final, do a 3 week pct with hcg at 2500 ius eod when off everything to ensure maximum recovery.* Also what dosage of clomid and nolvadex would you recommend daily for those 2 weeks? *None!* Thanks mate


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, my energy levels are at an all-time low and my appetite is terrible. I can usually get 5000 cal of clean food in easily and now I'm really struggling with3500-4000. I'm running Test A/Tren A/Mast P at 700 mg along with 400 mg Test E, 350 mg Test P, proviron 50 mg. Also running 8 i.u.'s of GH. I've done all these compounds together and in various combo's AND at a lot higher doses than right now with no problem other than a little insomnia from the tren. Also I'm not over training, actually what I feel to be under training due to postponed workouts because of the energy thing. 2 things I am doing for the first time is 50 mcg's of T3 as well as 50 mg of tbol ed. Do you think it might be because of one of these new compounds that I'm having these problems with energy and appetite? *T-3 can lower energy and t-bol can lower appetite. Also, if you are running generic GH theres a good chance it's fake. Just ask moderator marcus300 about the validity of generic gh. You really need to be using pharm grade GH like ANSOMONE because who knows what you are really getting if it's chineese UG!?*  As you can see this is a lot of expensive gear to be on and not eating/training to the max. I'm especially concerned about the appetite. Right now my stats are 255 lbs. 6'2" 10 % BF 47 years old. Whatever you suggest I will implement immediately. *Well, since it's summer I would not be too concerned about eating less because you will stay more ripped. This is actually a good thing for summer IMO.If you are trying to gain weight drop the t-bol and t-3. T-3 is for weight loss but can increase hunger so the supressed appetite from the t-bol is what you want. Anadrol does this as well-"helps counteract the increased hunger from t-3". If you get too sluggish drop t-3 to 25-33 daily. 50 is too much for some people!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, i don't wanna come on & off cycle since it always gives me yoyo-ing effect which isn't healthy at all, besides i compete too.. *I agree!!!*Of course i do regular bloodwork every 4-6 months to keep everything in check.*I AGREE AGAIN! 6 MONTHS IS GOOD.*
> 
> I am staying on cycle year round with reload & deload (8-10 weeks blasting with high dose & 2-4 weeks deload/prime with cruise dose/test only).*DO 8 WEEK RELOADS AND 2 WEEK DELOADS TO PREVENT LESS YO-YO EFFECT AND MAXIMIZE GAINS. YOU CAN STAY ON GH YEAR ROUND IF AFFORDABLE AND NOT PRONE TO GETTING DIABETES..*I use 500iu of hcg per week during reload and off from hcg during deload. Do you think i can stay this method year round & be safe?*i feel you need to go off all steroids for 6 weeks every 6 months for blood work to be safe.*how about the testes desentization after years of hcg usage even small dose only? 
> I am using small dose of hcg to keep testes functioning (250iu twice per week for total 500iu per week) while reloading with 2 weeks breaks of hcg during the deload.
> What's your thought on this? *At the end of your 6 month cycles, drop the hcg 1 week before the test leaves your system. For example, you would drop hcg two weeks before your last test-e injection. Now if you are ending the cycle deloading with orals you would drop the hcg 7 days before your last oral dosage. This will allow for hormone levels to lower yet not in excess, while helping LH begin from your pituitary gland-hence stimulating your testes to begin producing test again. Full recovery begins when you are off hcg because your system will not release its own LH until the hcg begins leaving your system.
> 
> Using hcg at 500 iu weekly during a steroid cycle will help prevent testicular degeneration. When causing the the testis to not function due to not using hcg during a 20 week slingshot cycle, leydig cell volume decreases by almost 100 percent. If you have allowed your testes to desensitize over the length of a basic 20 week slingshot cycle by not using 500 ius of hcg weekly, then you would require a high dosage of hcg at the end of your cycle for around 3-4 weeks to regain normal testicular function.This same rule applies to those who stay on long cycles and use 500 iu of hcg weekly (you will still need high dosages of hcg for 3-4 weeks post cycle after being on 6 months straight even though 500 iu of hcg was used throughout entire cycle). Based on studies with normal men using steroids, 250 iu of hcg administered twice a week should be sufficient enough to preserve most testicular function without creating desensitization that can be caused by using higher doses for lengthy periods of time. It is important that low doses of hcg are started at the beginning of the cycle. Also, it’s important to discontinue the hcg around 1 week before you start a full blown pct of 2500 iu eod for 3-4 weeks so that your leydig cells are given a chance to re-sensitize some to your body’s own LH production.* any best recommendations & opinions for my condition, ron?
> 
> This is the best thread i've ever found in my life...thank you!
> Many thanks, brother...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

NOTE FOR COMPETITORS OR THOSE WHO STAY ON STEROIDS MOST OF THE YEAR: At the end of your 6 month cycles to have blood work checked, drop the hcg 1 week before the test leaves your system. For example, you would drop hcg two weeks before your last test-e injection. Now if you are ending the cycle deloading with orals you would drop the hcg 7 days before your last oral dosage. This will allow for hormone levels to lower yet not in excess, while helping LH begin from your pituitary gland-hence stimulating your testes to begin producing test again. Full recovery begins when you are off hcg because your system will not release its own LH until the hcg begins leaving your system.

Using hcg at 500 iu weekly during a steroid cycle will help prevent testicular degeneration. When causing the the testis to not function due to not using hcg during a 20 week slingshot cycle, leydig cell volume decreases by almost 100 percent. If you have allowed your testes to desensitize over the length of a basic 20 week slingshot cycle by not using 500 ius of hcg weekly, then you would require a high dosage of hcg at the end of your cycle for around 3-4 weeks to regain normal testicular function.This same rule applies to those who stay on long cycles and use 500 iu of hcg weekly (you will still need high dosages of hcg for 3-4 weeks post cycle after being on 6 months straight even though 500 iu of hcg was used throughout entire cycle). Based on studies with normal men using steroids, 250 iu of hcg administered twice a week should be sufficient enough to preserve most testicular function without creating desensitization that can be caused by using higher doses for lengthy periods of time. It is important that low doses of hcg are started at the beginning of the cycle. Also, it’s important to discontinue the hcg around 1 week before you start a full blown pct of 2500 iu eod for 3-4 weeks so that your leydig cells are given a chance to re-sensitize some to your body’s own LH production

----------


## daniel20

> NOTE FOR COMPETITORS OR THOSE WHO STAY ON STEROIDS MOST OF THE YEAR: At the end of your 6 month cycles to have blood work checked, drop the hcg 1 week before the test leaves your system. For example, you would drop hcg two weeks before your last test-e injection. Now if you are ending the cycle deloading with orals you would drop the hcg 7 days before your last oral dosage. This will allow for hormone levels to lower yet not in excess, while helping LH begin from your pituitary gland-hence stimulating your testes to begin producing test again. Full recovery begins when you are off hcg because your system will not release its own LH until the hcg begins leaving your system.
> 
> Using hcg at 500 iu weekly during a steroid cycle will help prevent testicular degeneration. When causing the the testis to not function due to not using hcg during a 20 week slingshot cycle, leydig cell volume decreases by almost 100 percent. If you have allowed your testes to desensitize over the length of a basic 20 week slingshot cycle by not using 500 ius of hcg weekly, then you would require a high dosage of hcg at the end of your cycle for around 3-4 weeks to regain normal testicular function.This same rule applies to those who stay on long cycles and use 500 iu of hcg weekly (you will still need high dosages of hcg for 3-4 weeks post cycle after being on 6 months straight even though 500 iu of hcg was used throughout entire cycle). Based on studies with normal men using steroids, 250 iu of hcg administered twice a week should be sufficient enough to preserve most testicular function without creating desensitization that can be caused by using higher doses for lengthy periods of time. It is important that low doses of hcg are started at the beginning of the cycle. Also, its important to discontinue the hcg around 1 weeks before you start a full blown pct of 2500 iu eod for 3-4 weeks so that your leydig cells are given a chance to re-sensitize some to your bodys own LH production


Great post! 
Though what are the disadvantages of NOT running the 500iu of HCG on cycle, if we are still to use high dosages of HCG 3-4 weeks post cycle regardless of whether HCG was ran during the 20 week blast?

----------


## adamjames

cant decide between masteron and primo Ron what would your preference be? Ive heard great things about masteron, not heard much about primo but its quite a bit more expensive compared to masteron (from my source anyway) and some of my friends swear by it
thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=daniel20;6050283]Thanks for answering my question on the vitamin b5. I might see if my doc will prescribe me doxycycline first before I go for accutane. She has me using a topical cream DUAC which seems to be helping slightly. I think doxycycline is the next one she will prescribe if this acne doesn't clear up! 

My question is why exactly do AAS users have to monitor RBC and why do we have to give blood every 4-6 months etc? *Well, you don't have to give blood every 4-6 months but it's a good idea for some if you are one of these people who have a large spike in hemocratic levels. This helps thin out the blood some and prevents it from getting too thick (viscous-"having relatively high resistance to flow!") which could potentially cause a stroke or blood clot, but its very rare! Also, taking a baby aspirin daily can be a wise choice for some but not everyone. Those with stomach issues should avoid aspirin. * I thought that you can't give blood because of the AAS in our system? *You would do it while on a deload or while during pct. This way the receiver of your blood would not be affected in a negative way. Having testosterone in your system is perfectly fine when giving blood. A endocrinologist taught me this procedure to help lower hemocratic levels quickly. /*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> cant decide between masteron and primo Ron what would your preference be? Ive heard great things about masteron, not heard much about primo but its quite a bit more expensive compared to masteron (from my source anyway) and some of my friends swear by it
> thanks


*Masteron is at least as effective as Primobolan per milligram for mass gain and for fat loss, and is even better for libido, strength and hardening due to it's androgenic/anti-estrogenic attributes. I would choose masteron along with some test!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Great post! 
> Though what are the disadvantages of NOT running the 500iu of HCG on cycle, if we are still to use high dosages of HCG 3-4 weeks post cycle regardless of whether HCG was ran during the 20 week blast?) *There's always a chance that if you allow your testes to become completely desensitized over the length of a 20 week slingshot steroid cycle, you might not regain full testicular function or that it could take longer than the standard 4 weeks.This is certainly not the norm but still a possibility none-the-less.Nothing is set in stone in terms of regaining testicular function but enough people have cycled that we have a pretty good baseline to go by. If you are young and want kids I would use hcg during the entire cycle. In fact, I would take it a step further by getting your sperm frozen and stored away for safe-keeping just in case you became infertile it the future. You have nothing to lose by having your sperm frozen. Trust me on this one!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6051014]big ron...letro possibly increase prostrate cancer..from making body more androgenic ????*In theory, taking any form of anti-es could promote an enlarged prostate and even prostate cancer due to making the body more androgenic but so could excess dht and estrogen. I am of the opinion no one knows and that it has to do with genetics because by the time men are in their 80's or 90′s, most will suffer from BPH and some will have prostate cancer and not even know it due to genetic programming. It's just like heart disease! For example, some people think cancer is caused by the foods we eat/enviroment but young kids get cancer and they have not had much time to be exposed to the chemicals we breath, drink, and eat. I think it gets back to them having a weak immune system from birth which allows cancer to manifest itself at a very early age. Some people have heart disease at an early age even if they take care of themselves where as others live to be very old before having a heart condition and some eat tons of greasy/sugary foods and do not exercise!? Once again we are back back to genetics!

Here's food for thought-"Growth Hormone does not cause cancer but it accelerate the growth of pre-existing cancer cells." Also, recent studies suggest estrogen does not cause breast cancer yet estrogen is known to accelerate the growth of pre-existing cancer cell in breast tissues. However, eliminating estrogen by using anti-es is not a cure for breast cancer once it develops. These things tell me that most forms of cancer is started and can continue due tosome form of break down in our immune system or some kind of chemical reaction going inside the body we have yet to discover. All cancer does not show up on ct scan. You should not sit around worrying about things of this nature because you really don't have much control over these matters. Eventually we will all die from something. That's why I always say enjoy your life here on earth now to the best of your ability because no one is assured anything in terms of longevity. Sure you can hurt your body by living recklessly but being paranoid over every little thing is a waste of time and some things are not meant to be figured out. That's why I live by faith!

[U]NOTE: Prostate cancer and an enlarged prostate are not caused by one in the same even though they both can occur simultaneously. Androgens not estrogen seem to be the culprit of an enlarged prostate. In 1955 Dr Ziegler, who was the Russians team physician developed d-bol because it had less androgenic properties than test and the Russian's where taking so much test it caused their prostates to swell. Some had to use a catheter just to urinate so they must have been taking unreal amounts daily because I have known of a few people to take 3 grams of test weekly for several years non-stop and have no issues so they may have taken upwards of 2 or more grams of test daily. Wouldn't surprise me..lol.. But they did not develop prostate cancer as far as we know! So, cancer it's caused by a variety of risk factors which are not clearly understood by the medical profession and may never befigured out in our life time. If Testosterone alone caused prostate cancer, then a lot of young guys would be getting prostate cancer. However, it appears from current research that androgens over the long haul (dependent upon your genetic make-up) may be a major factor in causing prostate cancer and estrogen may accelerate it's growth once it begins. Furthermore, adding strong anti-es such as aromasin , letro and arimidex to your steroid cycles does not appear to block stimulation of the prostrate like some think. Androgenic steroids stimulate mostly the inner prostate where hypetrophy begins but cancer of the prostate develops in peripheral areas of the gland.  [/U]* /QUOTE]above

----------


## jpowell

sup bro--subscribing here, is the info up to date. i have been reading from the first post.

----------


## Gi812Many

Hey Ronnie...coming towards the end of my 8 week blast. Prior to this I took 7 weeks and cruised. Decided to change up my cycle and run 1500mgs Test E, 1200mgs Tren E, 100mgs/daily of Winstrol and got a hold of Methylated Tren (WOW). Ran 4 weeks of the methylated tren, was blown away with the results I got in the first 4 weeks, how lean and hard I got. My liver enzymes had to be out of the roof, started having stomach problems and couldnt hold down food. Canceled out the methylated tren and things have calmed down. Also decided to cut the winny off at 6 weeks. Was curious as where to go from here. I really want to lean down, still do not have a 6 pack and would really like to cut down and get this unwanted body fat off. Was going to add in 50mcg's of T3 for 8 weeks as you suggested.Should I stay the course and continue to develop muscle maturity or should I take this next 8 week blast and cut down?? If I was to want to cut down, would I want to drop my Test to low levels and up my winstrol, maybe tren or masteron ? Ive also been debating taking a break from the Tren, im just warn out from the sides, lethargy, moody, sweats etc. Whats your thoughts?? Oh Ronnie, I also just started IGF-1 LR3 on my 5th day. 40mcg/daily right after work out. Running for 25 days then taking 20 days off and then upping to 80mcg/daily next go round.

----------


## daniel20

So Ronnie, do you say to start HCG at 500iu a week in week 1 with first pin of AAS in reloads? We always see a lot of senior members and vets saying to start at week 3-4 for a cycle? Thanks

----------


## doc.martinez

I am completly new to this and have no clue what to use to start off i need to burn fat while building any suggestions on what would work best to start

----------


## daniel20

Also Ronnie, what do you recommend for cardio? HIIT etc?? I was thinking of adding in HIIT on an exercise bike 3 times a week post workout (not leg day!) for about 20 mins (5 min warmup,1min rest, 1 min high intensity for 20mins). I am already around 500 cals under maintenance but seemed to have stalled with regards to fat loss. I think I am at about 9-10%? What do you think from the avi? 
Diet is around 280g protein, 170g carbs, 50g fat then I refeed every saturday with about 350g carbs, 200g protein, 60g fats. Anything you can see wrong?
Thanks!

----------


## Yellow

> NOTE FOR COMPETITORS OR THOSE WHO STAY ON STEROIDS MOST OF THE YEAR: At the end of your 6 month cycles to have blood work checked, drop the hcg 1 week before the test leaves your system. For example, you would drop hcg two weeks before your last test-e injection. Now if you are ending the cycle deloading with orals you would drop the hcg 7 days before your last oral dosage. This will allow for hormone levels to lower yet not in excess, while helping LH begin from your pituitary gland-hence stimulating your testes to begin producing test again. Full recovery begins when you are off hcg because your system will not release its own LH until the hcg begins leaving your system.
> 
> Using hcg at 500 iu weekly during a steroid cycle will help prevent testicular degeneration. When causing the the testis to not function due to not using hcg during a 20 week slingshot cycle, leydig cell volume decreases by almost 100 percent. If you have allowed your testes to desensitize over the length of a basic 20 week slingshot cycle by not using 500 ius of hcg weekly, then you would require a high dosage of hcg at the end of your cycle for around 3-4 weeks to regain normal testicular function.This same rule applies to those who stay on long cycles and use 500 iu of hcg weekly (you will still need high dosages of hcg for 3-4 weeks post cycle after being on 6 months straight even though 500 iu of hcg was used throughout entire cycle). Based on studies with normal men using steroids, 250 iu of hcg administered twice a week should be sufficient enough to preserve most testicular function without creating desensitization that can be caused by using higher doses for lengthy periods of time. It is important that low doses of hcg are started at the beginning of the cycle. Also, it’s important to discontinue the hcg around 1 week before you start a full blown pct of 2500 iu eod for 3-4 weeks so that your leydig cells are given a chance to re-sensitize some to your body’s own LH production


Great post and also very good advice to me as a competitor, ron...

Do you think 2500IU per shot in PCT isn't too much? I mean for damaging the leydig cells..
The 2500IU EOD shot in PCT is intended by Dr. Scally to shock the testes after they are dormant during the cycle (not using HCG), isn't it?
Considering I have used 250IU of HCG twice a week throughout the cycle, could I use smaller dose of HCG in PCT?

What's your thought on SWIFTO's PCT advice? He uses the basic of Dr. Scally Revised PCT in anabolics 10th edition but adjust the dose of HCG a little..
SWIFTO advocate using 250-500IU of HCG twice per week during the cycle and then blasting / ramping up the HCG to 500-1000IU EOD for 14-21 days then start SERM. 

Many thanks for the great advice & help, Ron..
You're the man, bro...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie...coming towards the end of my 8 week blast. Prior to this I took 7 weeks and cruised. Decided to change up my cycle and run 1500mgs Test E, 1200mgs Tren E, 100mgs/daily of Winstrol and got a hold of Methylated Tren (WOW). Ran 4 weeks of the methylated tren, was blown away with the results I got in the first 4 weeks, how lean and hard I got. My liver enzymes had to be out of the roof, started having stomach problems and couldnt hold down food. Canceled out the methylated tren and things have calmed down. *Methylated tren is just too hard on the body IMO but you will make gains using it. Wise choice discontinuing that drug!*  Also decided to cut the winny off at 6 weeks. Was curious as where to go from here. I really want to lean down, still do not have a 6 pack and would really like to cut down and get this unwanted body fat off. Was going to add in 50mcg's of T3 for 8 weeks as you suggested.Should I stay the course and continue to develop muscle maturity or should I take this next 8 week blast and cut down?? *I would cut down since you want to lose body fat. Test/masteron/winstrol/t-3 is sufficient to achieve your goal given diet,training, and cardio are in check.*  If I was to want to cut down, would I want to drop my Test to low levels and up my winstrol, maybe tren or masteron ? Ive also been debating taking a break from the Tren, im just warn out from the sides, lethargy, moody, sweats etc*.I agree it's time to get off the tren*! Whats your thoughts??* 750 mgs of test weekly, 300 mgs of masteron weekly, 50 mgs of winstrol daily, and 33-50 mcgs of t-3 daily.* Oh Ronnie, I also just started IGF-1 LR3 on my 5th day. 40mcg/daily right after work out. Running for 25 days then taking 20 days off and then upping to 80mcg/daily next go round.* I would stay on 40mcgs of IGF-LR3 daily non-stop because protein hormones like IGF-1 and GH don't give fast results but rather steady consistent gains over a long period of time. When you begin running more than 40 mcgs daily for a lengthy period, receptor downgrade increases so I feel it's best to use less for longer periods when it comes to IGF-1 LR3. 
> 
> *


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So Ronnie, do you say to start HCG at 500iu a week in week 1 with first pin of AAS in reloads? *YES, I FEEL THAT'S THE BEST PLAN!* We always see a lot of senior members and vets saying to start at week 3-4 for a cycle?* Well, I think they are saying this because it usually takes about 2-3 weeks before they begin feeling a major increase in sex drive and experience testicular atrophy but I believe in getting a head start on preventing testicular atrophy before it begins if you decide to go that route. That said, it would be okay to wait 2-3 weeks into the cycle before starting hcg if desired.* Thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am completly new to this and have no clue what to use to start off i need to burn fat while building any suggestions on what would work best to start


*500 mgs of test-e weekly!*

----------


## darkcrayz

Hey Ron. 

I just finished up a 10 week cycle of 600mg test prop/600mg tren ace and finishing up my deload at 300mg test prop/week at the end of this week. I have been running tren for all my reloads for over 18 months now and am burned out.

Due to some issues I think I am gonna run 600mg test e/week for the summer until the end of summer. Ill add some deca come September. 

I was curious, considering, I keep my nutrition tight (I am running T3 still to lean out) and keep training as hard as I hopefully am currently (or can, considering any drop in recovery from less over total mg) what can gains, if possible, or losses can I expect from something like this?

Thanks. I really appreciate your advice and Id like to go into this with realistic expectations. I have been pushing the doses higher and higher the last 18 months and this will be the first time I go lower and dont have tren in my cycle.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Also Ronnie, what do you recommend for cardio? HIIT etc?? I was thinking of adding in HIIT on an exercise bike 3 times a week post workout (not leg day!) for about 20 mins (5 min warmup,1min rest, 1 min high intensity for 20mins). I am already around 500 cals under maintenance but seemed to have stalled with regards to fat loss. I think I am at about 9-10%? What do you think from the avi?* Your avitar looks great. Abs are awesome! I would not do HIIT cardio unless you are training for sports and taking in adequate amoutns of carbs which you are not.. Stick to moderate intensity for longer periods if need be to prevent burning muscle mass and over-training. By the looks of your abs you don't need to lose any more body fat but if you want to go a bit further do more cardio and reduce carbs to 100 per day 6 times per week or go into ketosis. Then you are ready to step on stage but this is not maintainable for the long haul because you will get burned out.*. 
> Diet is around 280g protein, 170g carbs, 50g fat then I refeed every saturday with about 350g carbs, 200g protein, 60g fats. Anything you can see wrong*?Looks good! If you start getting too depleted throw in an additonal 50 carbs on wednesdays!*Thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great post and also very good advice to me as a competitor, ron...
> 
> Do you think 2500iu per shot in pct isn't too much? I mean for damaging the leydig cells..
> The 2500iu eod shot in pct is intended by dr. Scally to shock the testes after they are dormant during the cycle (not using hcg ), isn't it?
> Considering i have used 250iu of hcg twice a week throughout the cycle, could i use smaller dose of hcg in pct?* you could probably get by taking it down to 1500 eod but since you will be usinghcg glong term your body will become more resistant to it's effects-hence the reason i suggested to go ahead and shock it with 2500 ius eod.*
> 
> what's your thought on swifto's pct advice? He uses the basic of dr. Scally revised pct in anabolics 10th edition but adjust the dose of hcg a little..
> Swifto advocate using 250-500iu of hcg twice per week during the cycle and then blasting / ramping up the hcg to 500-1000iu eod for 14-21 days then start serm. *again,swifto's pct would work as well. As long as you are in the ball park you are good to go. There's no cookie cutter plan for pct.*many thanks for the great advice & help, ron..
> You're the man, bro...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron. 
> 
> I just finished up a 10 week cycle of 600mg test prop/600mg tren ace and finishing up my deload at 300mg test prop/week at the end of this week. I have been running tren for all my reloads for over 18 months now and am burned out.
> 
> Due to some issues I think I am gonna run 600mg test e/week for the summer until the end of summer. Ill add some deca come September. 
> 
> I was curious, considering, I keep my nutrition tight (I am running T3 still to lean out) and keep training as hard as I hopefully am currently (or can, considering any drop in recovery from less over total mg) what can gains, if possible, or losses can I expect from something like this? *I think you can expect losses if you stay on t-3 because 500 mgs of test weekly is not enough to support muscle mass while using t-3 IMO unless you are a female or using GH. Women hold onto muscle much easier than males while dieting but they also struggle more to lose their body fat for the most part. Just use the 500 mgs of test and you can maintain most of your gains if you keep training hard and stay with the diet. You might consider adding clen or somethign mild like anavar along with the test to stay harder/stronger!* Thanks. I really appreciate your advice and Id like to go into this with realistic expectations. I have been pushing the doses higher and higher the last 18 months and this will be the first time I go lower and dont have tren in my cycle.


above

----------


## CaMeLoT

Ronnie,

I've been cycling for 3 months (cutting goal) with Test P. 50mg ED. Also, last month I added arimidex (0.5mg ED), proviron (50mg ED) and winstrol (50 mg EOD).

I would like to discontinue cutting, and after two weeks of deload enter reload phase.

Can you give me advice regarding bridging? Should it be the same Test P. with lowered dosage or maybe some other drug?

----------


## cmn

Ronnie,

Do you do online personal training (paid)?

cmn

----------


## daninho777

Hi Ronnie, if you could answer please, very important. How would you go about adding HCG in week 9 of a 20 week cycle to regain testicular size and function? feel my testes are losing quite a bit of size.
and how would you continue using it during second deload and pct in my case?
Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> Do you do online personal training (paid)?
> 
> cmn


Yes.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, if you could answer please, very important. How would you go about adding hcg in week 9 of a 20 week cycle to regain testicular size and function? Feel my testes are losing quite a bit of size.
> And how would you continue using it during second deload and pct in my case?
> Thanks


*right now do 2500 ius of hcg eod for 2 weeks then back off to 500 ius weekly divided into two shots per week.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=CaMeLoT;6059692]Ronnie,

I've been cycling for 3 months (cutting goal) with Test P. 50mg ED. Also, last month I added arimidex (0.5mg ED), proviron (50mg ED) and winstrol (50 mg EOD).

I would like to discontinue cutting, and after two weeks of deload enter reload phase.

Can you give me advice regarding bridging? Should it be the same Test P. with lowered dosage or maybe some other drug? *Your best choice would be test-e or test-c but since all you have is prop just do 50 mgs 3 times a week (mwf) foryour 2 week deload./*QUOTE]above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

how doe...s insulin ..increase effectiveness of.... gh???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron.. few competitors at our gym..have composed av large list..precontest????

best to come in fuller... or.... drier???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

at what time should you be ready before a show??? 1 week out?? 2 weeks out?? day of show???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

you say keep sodium in..should it be lowered 1-2 days before a show????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

after carb load on tuesday..you said...keep sodium in..carbs back to whatever it took to get condition and small carb load on fri...n..sat??? why the mild carb load fri...n sat night????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

diuretics ever needed???? thoughts on bathing in epson salt to further dehydrate????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

some mods are saying take tren out before show due to causing water retention ...you say keep tren in..why????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

why are some saying keep test in for a show..why do you say drop it????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

thoughts on shitloading and consuming dairy... morning of show???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

when judges tell compeitors...they placed lower from holding some water...is this true??? or false????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

best time to cut off fluids... before going on stage?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

why is 3 day carb load...goingto into a show... so popular???? is it wrong????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

best diurectic to use????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

should anti-es..like letro..be used once test is dropped??? if so why???? what the need for them???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

pros..n...cons..of carbing up hard precontest .verses high sodium and water???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

why not taper water..for a few days..precontest ???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

what if someone has a very fast metabolism...cannot stay carbed up fully.. with huge carb load....on tues before a sat show???????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

when to stop using gh before a show????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

why so many competitors... eating rice cakes..n..peanutbutter.. morning of the show????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

should we drink anything..morning of show????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

can deca ..n...npp... be ran until day of show????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how doe...s insulin ..increase effectiveness of.... gh??? *Insulin aids in detering some of the insulin resistance build-up caused from using GH long term. Insulin increases receptor site sensitivity for igf-hence making GH and steroid more effective. Insulin also helps reduce levels of igf binding protein-1, allowing for more growth to occur by way of increasing igf-1 .*


Good grief vinnie..It's going to take some time answering all these questions...LOL

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bigron.. few competitors at our gym..have composed av large list..precontest????
> 
> best to come in fuller... or.... drier???* It is best to come in drier and a tiny bit on the flatter side than fuller.You can't have both and this is where many people blow it. They also think taking in more carbs while reducing salt and water is what makes you come in both fuller and drier and just the opposite is true!*


above

----------


## [email protected]

Hey Ronnie. My regular TRT dosage is 200 mg/week of test c. I will be using this as my cruise dose. What is your recommendation for the blast dosage? I was thinking 600-750 mg a week.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie. My regular TRT dosage is 200 mg/week of test c. I will be using this as my cruise dose. What is your recommendation for the blast dosage? I was thinking 600-750 mg a week.*1 gram per week*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6060483]at what time should you be ready before a show??? 1 week out?? 2 weeks out?? day of show??? *Obviously you want to hit your peak the day of the show but you should be show ready 1 week out. Some will say you need to be show ready 2 weeks out but IMO it's more difficult to hold that kind of conditioning for 2 weeks as opposed to 1 week. [*/QUOTE]above

----------


## slimshady01

Vinny did someone hack your account?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> you say keep sodium in..should it be lowered 1-2 days before a show????* I do not recommend changing sodium intake much whatsoever. I like to cut my sodium intake by half on friday (the day before a saturday show) then add sodium back in very early around 3-5 am on saturday morning before pre-judging since water has been cut off for several hours. You don't want to lose too much water through reducing sodium or you will get a puffy- wet- look, and come in flat. 
> 
> Once again water would be cut off around 8-10pm before going to bed but do not taper water down on friday. Drink a lot all day friday as you have been doing the last few days after the tuesday carb load until 8-10 pm the night before the show. Sodium and fats are most important the day of the show, not tons of carbs as some preach and certainly not tons of water! When waking up on saturday morning you can take a sip of water here and there if you begin to feel dehyrated or start going flat-"same goes for some carbs"- but you also have to be very careful about drinking too much while keeping sodium high because you can hold subcutaneous water by taking in too much water and too much salt just as you can hold subcutaneous water by not drinking enough water or consuming enough salt . You need to be dry mouthed on stage but not dehydrated. It's all about water control and getting sodium levels back up to par on what they where on thursday while not allowing yourself to get dehyrated or revert to using dangerous diurectics.Too many carbs the morning of the show will surely cause you to bloat in the abs!*


above

----------


## Yellow

Ron,

What's your thought on sodium intake bodybuilder should take per day?
I take in about 5000-6000mg sodium per day (I count it from egg whites, whole eggs, fish like sardines/mackerel/salmon/shrimps, protein powders, whole wheat bread, BBQ sauces, etc..)
Does kidney & heart work harder when I am taking that much sodium? I am using testosterone also and water retention should be high, isn't it?

Since egg whites contains lots of sodium, can it be incorporated into pre-contest diet foods? 
I usually take 1 cup of egg whites + 1 whole egg + 1 scoop of protein powder three times daily (for each morning, mid-day & before-bed protein source).
Besides that, I eat chicken/fish/beef for other meals.

I think egg whites is good protein source with good amino acids profile. Do you agree here, ron?

----------


## daniel20

> Originally Posted by daniel20 
> Also Ronnie, what do you recommend for cardio? HIIT etc?? I was thinking of adding in HIIT on an exercise bike 3 times a week post workout (not leg day!) for about 20 mins (5 min warmup,1min rest, 1 min high intensity for 20mins). I am already around 500 cals under maintenance but seemed to have stalled with regards to fat loss. I think I am at about 9-10%? What do you think from the avi? Your avitar looks great. Abs are awesome! I would not do HIIT cardio unless you are training for sports and taking in adequate amoutns of carbs which you are not.. Stick to moderate intensity for longer periods if need be to prevent burning muscle mass and over-training. By the looks of your abs you don't need to lose any more body fat but if you want to go a bit further do more cardio and reduce carbs to 100 per day 6 times per week or go into ketosis. Then you are ready to step on stage but this is not maintainable for the long haul because you will get burned out.. 
> Diet is around 280g protein, 170g carbs, 50g fat then I refeed every saturday with about 350g carbs, 200g protein, 60g fats. Anything you can see wrong?Looks good! If you start getting too depleted throw in an additonal 50 carbs on wednesdays!Thanks!
> above


Okay thanks ronnie.

I've started adding in cardio for 30mins post workout 3x week on treadmill on 7-8% incline at 4-5mph walk. Burns just under 400 cals. Should I be upping this to 45-60 mins? 

Now with the 100g of carbs a day, am I right to assume to take my carbs only breakfast, pre and post workout? Rest of carb sources will be fibrous vegetables. Do I still keep protein high at around 250-280g with fat at about 50-60g? This would be low in calories thats all. 

May throw in 50g of carbs on wednesday but might not be needed as its a rest day. But saturday will be re-feed correct? Just up the carbs by 200-300g?

Thanks again.

----------


## Yellow

Ron,

I only placed Top 20 in Mens Physique Open Competition in another town last week due to not being able to attend the final session in the afternoon. Unfortunately, I suddenly had a family problem to be solved & had to go back to my town as soon as possible. What a pity, ron.. I was very confident that I could place at least Top 3 in that show. I was at best condition and felt so superior compared to the other competitiors..

I do what you all recommend to me before. Many thanks & props to you, ron...

FYI, for all contests I have been through, the pre-judging time was all in the sunday morning at 8 AM.
I do the carb-load phase and still take lots of water. I cut water only at saturday night.
I don't cut any sodium, just reduce sodium by half the friday & saturday before show.. The morning of show I eat carb/fat/sodium meal with 8-10oz of water. Then only sip water as needed...

This Sunday I am going to compete again in another town.
But this time, the pre-judging is going to be at 11:45 AM
How to arrange the strategy in order to achieve the best condition for pre-judging at noon I have never done before?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6060486]you say keep sodium in..should it be lowered 1-2 days before a show????*As stated earlier, lower sodium intake by half the day before the show then put it back in early the morning before pre-judging around 3-5 am.*  *NOTE: Cutting sodium and drastically lowering water intake is another sure fire way to smooth out.I can practcially guarantee you that if you cut your sodium that you will after a few days still have a normal blood level of sodium, and the only thing that you will have succeeded in doing is messing up the delicate balance of your body’s water, sodium and potassium levels leaving you looking soft and puffy. Your body will start producing aldosterone in the absence of sodium to help retain sodium blood levels so nothing has changed. Some will counter with diuretics to lower aldosterone levels. Why lower water in the first place? Keeping water intake high and sodium intake high will keep aldosterone levels low and keep your muscles full and hard making you super dry on contest day. Why throw in a bunch of unpredictable drugs if you don't have too!? The body will hold water when there is not enough water being ingested. When water is running through the body on a consistent basis little water is retained if the electrolytes are in balance. When water intake is higher, sodium requirement are higher. It's just the opposite of what many have been taught!* 

It is important to take note that water is not controlled by manipulation of sodium levels. It is manipulated by loading with larger amounts of fats, lesser amounts of carbs and adjusting water intake to fit your metabolism. The fastest way to go flat, and we see it happen all the time, is to drop sodium levels too low while trying to get water off. It is idea for sodium levels to remain anywhere from 3 to 8 grams throughout the entire pre-contest diet right up until the show. When you understand how sodium relates to other electrolytes and how it relates to manipulating water, you will hit the stage looking the best ever. Remember, lowering water levels to extremes will always result in a soft, smooth, flat appearance to the muscles/QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> after carb load on tuesday..you said...keep sodium in..carbs back to whatever it took to get condition and small carb load on fri...n..sat??? why the mild carb load fri...n sat night????* Think of it as filling your gas tank full earlier in the week and running your car very little around town to do a few erands over the next two days. Let's pretend you are going to make a long trip a couple of days after having filled your tank. What do most of us do? We top off our gas tank before leaving on that trip. If you take in only a few carbs near the show time you won't take any chances of bloating or holding water between the skin and muscles.*


about

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> diuretics ever needed???? thoughts on bathing in epson salt to further dehydrate????* Never use diuretics of any form as you will most likely ruin your conditioning and you are playing with fire. Tells your guys to please try and understand the importance of never allowing themselves to to become dehyrdated before a show. There's a differnce between drying out and allowing yourself to become dehyrated! Keep in mind all steroids (including even mild drugs like anavar ) thicken the blood and a lack of water makes it much harder for the organs to push blood through the body. I am a big believer in keeping things simple, safe, predictable and effective! 
> 
> 
> Diuretics have ruined many competitors’ conditions and they are never needed if you know how to manage water intake. You should never want to get rid of all your water because it makes up around 90 percent of your muscles. The key is control your water intake so that it stays in the muscles and not in the subcutaneous areas (under the skin) which hides muscle definition. You never want to put undue stress on the kidneys through the use of diuretics. This could cause death! PowerAde zero works very well for keeping electrolytes (potassium and sodium) in balance! Salt helps give you that hard look while diet makes you defined. Without salt you are probably going to cramp up on stage and mess up your posing.
> 
> When I help dry someone out for a show I use the same baseline plan and make a few adjustments as needed depending on their metabolism and diet used to get them in contest conditioning. Everyone I instruct carbs up once a week on saturdays to do two things-1) see how long it takes them to get rid of the excess water from spilling over. 2)To increase t-3 output and speeds up their metabolism which helps them overcome weight loss plateaus. Things can vary some depending on how the person's body is reacting to everything but not a lot of adjustments are ever needed! Everyone is on low carbs the last few weeks before the show so there is never a need to lower them anymore after the massive carb up done on Tuesday (sometimes wednesday) before a Saturday show. Everyone is going to be very sensitive to carbs on Friday evening and Saturday morning so taking in a lot of carbs can speel disaster! By doing the once a week carb up on saturday throughout their entire contest they already have learned how their body is going to react after the massive carb load earlier in the week before a Saturday show. It's by far the most predictable way to enter a show given the competitor is lean. 
> 
> [B]*NOTE: 6 WEEKS OUT FROM A SHOW THE SATURDAY CARB LOAD CHANGES TO COINCIDE WITH YOUR PRE-CONTEST CARB LOAD. THIS MEANS THE SATURDAY CARB LOAD IS CHANGED TO TUESDAY AND/OR WEDNESDAY TO BETTER GET AN IDEA OF HOW LONG IT TAKES TO RID THE BODY OF WATER POST-WEEKLY CARB UP! 
> 
> SECOND NOTE: Severe dehydration can result in internal organ failure, coma, and even death, particularly when diuretics are used. The death of Austrian bodybuilder Andreas Munzer should serve as a reminder of what can happen when the use of diurectics like Aldactone, lasix, dyazide and even epsom salt. His blood was viscous and slow-moving from excessive steroid use. His potassium levels were excessively high. He had been dehydrated by the diuretics he used in the days before his last competitions. His liver was melting and his kidneys began shutting down from not being able to rid themselves of the extra magnesium absorbed from bathing in mass quantities of epsom salt, etc . A post-mortem would find that it had dissolved almost completely!


above[/B]

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Vinny did someone hack your account?


nah...large list of questions...composed from my friends...they really appreciate this bigron!!!!

----------


## massbuilders

ronnie, nice article bro. I just got done with my first gear consisted of Test e and var at 75 per day. I did 15 week cycle. I am supposed to start nova tomo. Can i just do nova at 40mg for two weeks?

----------


## massbuilders

If i do 2 week pct at 40mg nova per day. Can i get back on test e at 500mg for eight weeks, var at 75 mg for 8 weeks and winstrol for eight weeks?. I am 218, 6 1, 14% BF. I want to be 205 with more ripped look. Is this right cycle for me? how would u recommend it? Should i start my two week pct and get on this cycle?. Please let me know.

----------


## massbuilders

Also, should i keep taking .50mg of adex e3d?. Only side effects that i got from my test e and var cycle was some face acne. So what cycle would you recommend, i really dont want harsh side effects. Thank you.

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey Ron, my energy levels are at an all-time low and my appetite is terrible. I can usually get 5000 cal of clean food in easily and now I'm really struggling with3500-4000. I'm running Test A/Tren A/Mast P at 700 mg along with 400 mg Test E, 350 mg Test P, proviron 50 mg. Also running 8 i.u.'s of GH. I've done all these compounds together and in various combo's AND at a lot higher doses than right now with no problem other than a little insomnia from the tren. Also I'm not over training, actually what I feel to be under training due to postponed workouts because of the energy thing. 2 things I am doing for the first time is 50 mcg's of T3 as well as 75 mg of tbol ed. Do you think it might be because of one of these new compounds that I'm having these problems with energy and appetite? As you can see this is a lot of expensive gear to be on and not eating/training to the max. I'm especially concerned about the appetite. Right now my stats are 255 lbs. 6'2" 10 % BF 47 years old. Whatever you suggest I will implement immediately.


 I think you might have missed this one. Since then, I've dropped the T3 and reduced the Tbol to 50 mg. Also started vitamin B1, B6, B12 injections daily and started Prami at .5 mg ed at bed time. Just now starting to feel better. What do you think it was? I notice not many guy's doing Tbol over 50 mg ed. Makes me feel sorry for guy's who have problems with AAS. Now I know...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> *why so many competitors... eating rice cakes..n..peanutbutter.. morning of the show???? It's because they are consuming salt free rice cakes and quite often cashew butter. Many have been led to believe that all sodium should be cut off until after the show (including the morning before pre-judging)and this is wrong IMO! This is a perfect snack to use the night before the show once water has been cut off but sodium must be entered back into the equation before pre-judging. 
> 
> Most pre-contest loading methods are based on loading up to a day or so before the show and try to control water by cutting it at ridiculous times, cutting sodium a couple or three days out, etc. The most common method for supposedly coming into a show cut, full, and dry to the bone is to drop your carbs 7 days out, carb up on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday usually starting with high glycemic carbs and finishing with the low glycemic version after glygogen depletion workouts. Then you start tapering your water and salt intake around Tuesday and cut it out completely Friday afternoon. Start taking diuretics on Tuesday in order to lower aldosterone levels (Which should never be done if you are drinking plenty of water and taking in enough salt). An even stronger diuretic is sometimes used Saturday morning if needed, which is usually done since most people can't tell the difference between and dehydrated muscle and a muscle that has spilled over from consuming too many carbs. This scenario complicates things even more and don't forget they consume no water all day Saturday which is very dangerous for the kidneys and causes the body to over heat! After pre-judging some take it a step further by using more diuretics and fast burning carbs. Then they comaplain about looking better 1 week before their show because on friday morning before a Saturday show they weigh around12 pounds heavier and very smooth depending on how fast they metabolize their food, salt and water.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> pros..n...cons..of carbing up hard precontest .verses high sodium and water???The body’s water hierarchy
> *
> 1)	The most important place for water storage is in the blood and vascular system. Without it you would die.
> 2) The second one is muscle tissue. Water is necessary within all muscles to support life.
> 3)	The least of importance for water storage is the subcutaneous area underneath the skin. This is the area you want to try and eliminate as much as possible the day of a contest.
> 
> The secret to controlling subcutaneous water has to do with controlling the hormone aldosterone through salt and water intake. Salt intake should never be reduced as one approaches a show. When salt is decreased it increases aldosterone levels (which increase water retention because the kidneys have to reabsorb both water and sodium back into circulation.) And when you reduce salt, it lowers blood pressure, which means that plasma water has been pushed out of the vascular system which results in catabolism and flat muscles. So instead of now having water in your blood vessels making you look full, hard, and vascular, it will be in the subcutaneous areas making you appear softer and preventing you from being able to get a pump because once the salt content is reduced in muscles so is water and muscles are largely composed of water! Sodium will not cause water retention when carbs are kept under control and water is kept high. The high water intake helps your body excrete any extra sodium and aldosterone levels will be controlled by high salt and water intake. Salt is your friend, not enemy pre-contest. On Friday or night before a Saturday show, you stop drinking water. The body will continue to excrete water a normal rate throughout the entire night and following morning. This causes a decrease in blood volume and muscle volume water. Now think back at the body’s water hierarchy and remember that as a survival response, your body lets go of water from the areas of least importance first as a survival instinct. This means subcutaneous water is pumped into muscles and blood resulting in amazing vascularity, thin skin and full muscle bellies when you hit the stage!*[B
> 
> *NOTE: It's best to keep salt moderately high by salting your egg whites generously for breakfast each morning throughout the entire contest prep . On friday morning before a saturday show you would want to skip salting your eggs (you will be adding more whole eggs into your diet at this point to increase fats and help fill out) then add back the salt early saturday morning before pre-judging. By skipping the salt on your eggs friday morning it helps to ensure that you remove all the subcutaneous water underneath your skin. Expect to be very thirsty after reintroducing some salt saturday morning before pre-judging and don't confuse that with becoming dehydrated because at this juncture the two are not one in the same!!!* * [/**B]* [/B]


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> some mods are saying take tren out before show due to causing water retention ...you say keep tren in..why????* Taking out tren would be a huge mistake IMO. Tren combined with winstrol is the best stack you can use to look hard on stage. Some add halotestin and masterone into the mix as well which really creates an androgenic environment-hence a major hardening effect. 
> 
> The reason some have been led to believe tren should be taken out before a show is because of it's ability to convert to progesterone. Tren does not cause water retention issues unless it's combine with testosterone which aromatizes to estrogen. It's when progesterone is combined with estrogen that subcutaneous water becomes a problem. In fact, progesterone alone has been shown to act like a mild diuretic and it also blocks aldosterone levels from rising which also helps prevent water retention!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why is 3 day carb load...going into a show... so popular???? is it wrong????*IMO there is no ryme or reason to do a traditional carb up. It doesn't work most of the time because you spill over and then try and correct the problem taking diuretics, which usually makes matters even worse. Your body can only hold around 350 grams of glucose in the muscles and the rest will go to the liver and some in the blood stream. No one can expect to take in two-three few thousand grams of carbs over a 3 day period and not spill over. For every gram of glucose you take in your body will need around 2.5 grams of water to help with the storage of it. Once your muscles are completely saturated the extra carbs cause you to spill over. 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, after carbing up earlier in the week you need to lower your carbs/calories back to where they were prior to the Tuesday carb load and then do a small carbohydrate load again Friday night before a show and some on Saturday morning of the show, and after prejudging but again not to any great degree. Taking in a lot of carbs during this time would be counterproductive and are simple not necessary, especially when essential fat intake is increased. 
> 
> You need to lower the carbs mainly to dry out and then raise them little by little so as not to over spill. Yes, you could eat moee carbs and come in a little fuller, but not enough to matter and if they spill over all that hard work just goes right down the drain. Therefore, it's best to do a large carb along with a small fat load on Tuesday before a Saturday show then put them back on their normal diet (low carbs, moderate fats and high protein) on Wednesday along with plenty of salt and water. By keeping water and salt high the water retention leaves between Thursday and Friday morning. You also have the option of doing a moderate carb load on both Tuesday and Wednesday and some do best carbin gup hard on just wednesday. Then late Friday night through Saturday morning they begin a fairly high fat load with foods such as hamburgers without cheese and peanut butter on Ezekiel bread while utilizing only a low carb load on Friday night and Sat morning to prevent spilling over with excess glycogen. Fats help pull glycogen into the muscle-hence less carbs are needed to fill out the muscles and increase one’s vascularity. Fats do not cause one to over spill like carbs and it will be so close to the competition that the extra calories from the fat load won’t make you gain any body fat and they will provide you with sustained energy to pose on stage. You never need three or more days to carb up right before a show! It takes only hours, not days, to fill out if you carb up hard earlier in the week on Tuesday- (usually). After the big carb load on Tuesday competitors will notice that water begins to leave from underneath the skin after a couple of days while the muscle remains hard due to the high water and sodium intake. All weight training and cardio is stopped after carbing up in order to prevent glycogen from being used at a rapid pace. Most of your fullness will remain until the end of the week and then you put the finishing touch on it Friday night and Saturday morning without the risk of spilling over. I want to drive this point home!
> 
> 
> NOTE: The advantage of carbing up earlier in the week is that it allows for adjustments to be made if you over spill. Those who carb up 2-3 days prior to their show and over spill do not have time to make any corrections. 
> ...


above

----------


## fineBody

Ron,

I am 32 and I have took many cycles and i also realized that my gains stops in week 7-8 then i lose most afterwards if i dont eat/train properly, so i want to try this sling method so please tell me what do you think about this:

PHASE 1:
RELOAD: Weeks 1-3 Danabol 30mg/day
RELOAD: Weeks 1-7 Test Enanthate 500 mgs
DELOAD: Weeks 8-9 Test Enathate 250 mgs

PHASE 2: 
RELOAD: Weeks 10-12 Danabol 30mg/day
RELOAD: Weeks 10-16 Test Enanthate 500 mgs and Deca 200 mgs and Bolden 250mgs
DELOAD: Weeks 17-18 Test Enathate 250 mgs

PCT : Weeks 19-23
HCG at 1500 iu eod for 2 weeks
Clomid at 50 mgs once per day for 4 weeks
Nolva 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks

1- What do you think about the dosage and periods, any changes needed?
2- Should i train normally again in PCT as in Reloads (12 sets/big body part/week)?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## slowpoison

hey ron, im currently on test cypionate 250mg/wk; dbol 40mg ed; equipoise 200mg/wk. im on my 5th week.

Everytime i start off my sets after the second set i start experiencing extreme difficulty in breathing. i am abl to finish off my sets, but with the breathing problem I do not get the pumps. Even last time I was on juice, i had the same problem. any body knows the cure for this?since this is hampering my workouts no end!

The first time(2011) I was on cycle I did not have this problem. then I was using dbol 30mg, quinbolon; omnadren and turinabol (all oral )

P.S. this problem does not occur at other times when I am not working out.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> it may be becaose your gear may not be sterile (like an infection or somethign), not sure though???


You don't know so quit answering people in Ronnie's thread. Dumbass

----------


## slowpoison

if gear is not sterile then it would most probably be a local infection like a swelling(internal or external) which it isnt

----------


## massbuilders

ronnie can u please answer the questions above, i am waiting on your reply for my pct. Thank you very much !

----------


## slowpoison

he will when hes able to might be caught up in something

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> If i do 2 week pct at 40mg nova per day. *Nolvadex alone is not going to help you with pct. Only HCG alone will help. HCG get the testis to start producing again. Nolvadex does not have this ability!* is Can i get back on test e at 500mg for eight weeks, var at 75 mg for 8 weeks and winstrol for eight weeks?. I am 218, 6 1, 14% BF. I want to be 205 with more ripped look. Is this right cycle for me? how would u recommend it? Should i start my two week pct and get on this cycle?. Please let me know. *If you do not have HCG then I would go ahead and run the cycle above because if you don't you are going to crash hard! You can mix the anavar and winstrol if you want but keep in mind winstrol can be hard on your joints without throwing in some deca and running two orals at a time is not great for your cholesterol levels unless you don't over do the dosages which I don't see you doing. You would have been better off IMO to run test, masteron (to decrease estrogen levels and increase androgen levels), deca for joint protection and winstrol and/or anavar. Diet and some cardio is key to getting that ripped but steroids are needed as well*.


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron...do endormorphs lose more muscle...dieting down for show..compared to mesomorphs????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

carbs recommended each day.....after tuesday carb load????

----------


## Kenlie

FINALLY!... THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO... err I mean.... finally... I am starting my second reload week, and my question is this... is it just the hot weather, or should I be feeling much hotter than "naturally"? I feel like I am sweating all than time... I am doing 750gm susta per week, currently running 250mg tuesday mornings, thursday mornings, and saturday (midday).... it feels like in sauna. I would think that my body is working in higher revs, or am I just imagining+hot weather? 
I plan to run this 8 weeks like this, then 250 for 2 weeks... should I actually split that 250 to 2x125?, since susta is shorter duration test?
I will inc dose to 1000mg for second 8 week reload, and then I am the king of the world in the week 20.... yeah... right...  :Wink:

----------


## slowpoison

i have a funny feeling its to do with the roid.its same for me.i asked a couple of non-gymming frnds and they were all cool

----------


## massbuilders

> above


So ronnie, i only have nova right now, but i am supposed to start taking in right now.

Hence you said nova is not good, i have test e vials and no anavar . But i can get anavar within 4 days. So how much test e should i start taking right away without pct, how much anavar?. Also i am going to order HCG , please tell me what dosage i have to take it in with. Hopefully i dont get fully shutdown by not doing pct : (.

----------


## fineBody

> Ron,
> 
> I am 32 and I have took many cycles and i also realized that my gains stops in week 7-8 then i lose most afterwards if i dont eat/train properly, so i want to try this sling method so please tell me what do you think about this:
> 
> PHASE 1:
> RELOAD: Weeks 1-3 Danabol 30mg/day
> RELOAD: Weeks 1-7 Test Enanthate 500 mgs
> DELOAD: Weeks 8-9 Test Enathate 250 mgs
> 
> ...


Bump!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when to stop using gh before a show????* if it's pharm grade gh like Ansomone or Jintropin then I would stop injecting it on wednesday night (day following your carb load). If using generic gh I would stop it 2 weeks out because it bloats people up like crazy for the most part. 
> 
> Marcus300 has discussed in great detail about all the fake generic gh being sold, especially from China. Some are still under the false belief that the water retention issue caused from generics has to do with the manufacturers claiming that the more you purify the peptide the more of the potency you lose-hence they compromise more on purity than to sacrifice potency. Too me this makes no sense!
> 
> I stand with marcuss300 on this issue as the generics not being real 100% grade gh because it cost a lot of money to make real gh. At the very best I am of the opinion that these Under ground Growth Hormone manufacturers are buying real gh like Ansomone and then cutting it with some form of powder that mimics the look of gh. 
> 
> [u]user beware: There have been various tests done showing that most underground/generic gh being sold is under dosed, some drastically, and some without any gh whatsoever!!!* [/u]
> [/


above

----------


## RaginCajun

ronnie, do you have any experience with ipamorelin? i am wondering if it will help out with my rotator cuff issue. both my rotator cuffs are shot from falling with my arms out. do not think there is a tear or anything, just think that my ligaments/tendons are stretched/elongated. i just started out on the rubber bands for strenghthening, but what do you know from your experience about peptides and this type of healing. thanks

----------


## jsn23

heck yeah dude!

----------


## jsn23

dude i want to be like you!

----------


## Kenlie

Ronnie, what are the best injection times?

Is it better to inject in the morning? Before or after workouts?

Also, if I have my shoulder day, is it good idea to inject to my shoulder before the workout, or should I not inject to shoulder anywhere near the time of workout?

I've been injecting to thighs and shoulders, but I think I will try to inject glutes, because it stings like crazy when injecting thighs...

----------


## The Titan99

> Ronnie, what are the best injection times? *Any time as long as it's consistent.*
> 
> Is it better to inject in the morning? Before or after workouts?
> 
> Also, if I have my shoulder day, is it good idea to inject to my shoulder before the workout, or should I not inject to shoulder anywhere near the time of workout? *Don't inject sites that your going to work on in the next 2 days or so. Normally it wouldn't be a big deal as long as the shot volume is reasonable, but if you nick a vein, artery or nerve it will hurt for a few days and could impede your workout.*
> 
> I've been injecting to thighs and shoulders, but I think I will try to inject glutes, because it stings like crazy when injecting thighs...


* Lot or nerves in quads. Try going one hand length down from your hip on the outside of the thigh. Also, let the alcohol dry a little more and it won't sting so much going in.*


Good luck. Sorry about answering those for Ron, but I know this is what he would have said.

----------


## Kenlie

> * Lot or nerves in quads. Try going one hand length down from your hip on the outside of the thigh. Also, let the alcohol dry a little more and it won't sting so much going in.*
> 
> 
> Good luck. Sorry about answering those for Ron, but I know this is what he would have said.


It's ok, I appreciate the advice... But what do you mean by letting the alcohol dry more? Should I just wait after breaking the ampule?
I usually do my injections before going to work, so I don't really have a lot of extra time in the morning.

----------


## fineBody

Ronnie, please try to reply to my question or tell me if you do it someday soon?

Thanks a lot!

----------


## The Titan99

> It's ok, I appreciate the advice... But what do you mean by letting the alcohol dry more? Should I just wait after breaking the ampule?
> I usually do my injections before going to work, so I don't really have a lot of extra time in the morning.


LOL!! No, I mean let the alcohol that you wipe your injection site off with dry in the air for a minute rather than just wiping it off then sticking it in straight away. That way your not pushing rubbing alcohol directly into the skin, hence the sting. Your AAS is oil based so don't worry about that.

----------


## Kenlie

> LOL!! No, I mean let the alcohol that you wipe your injection site off with dry in the air for a minute rather than just wiping it off then sticking it in straight away. That way your not pushing rubbing alcohol directly into the skin, hence the sting. Your AAS is oil based so don't worry about that.


Maybe we are talking about different thing?

The injection itself doesn't hurt at all. I use 1" needle and I don't feel a thing 10 minutes after injection, but it's the pain that comes 1-2 days later which is massive, when injecting thighs.

----------


## 69thelememt

Hey man, great initial post! I like the sound of longer cycles or at least trying one to see if i can solidify and keep gains a lot better than the yo yo effect of smash and grab cycles.

I was supposed to be doing the following cycle, which i'm now coming to the end of the first week of:

Week 1-12 test p.9mg ED
Week 1-12 tren A .6ED
Weeks 1-12 anavar 100 - 150mg ED (50mg pill)
Weeks 2-12 T3 50mgs ED
Armidex .5mg EOD weeks 2 -12

only thing now is our lass has booked us a holiday on 25th Aug for a 1 week which will land around the end of week 8 of the cycle, 
This was due to be a bulk cycle but with the holiday coming i've downed the cals to 2500 protein at 325 and decided to cut (BF is around 20% at moment). 

as i don't fancy taking 2 virals, 7 syringes and 14 needles with me, i was thinking i could just take aload of anavar, and use these 2 weeks for HRT/crusing and then carry on when i get back

my standard PCT is high clomid and nolva along with a smash HCG last 2-3 weeks of cycle 

can anyone help me with adjusting the cycle, the HRT amounts required for the deload and also if i did the first 8 weeks as above, 2 lesser weeks, then 8 weeks again maybe with some masteron or higher dose, could i then go onto a final 8 weeks bulking cycle??

Anyone had any results with this method??

THANKS

----------


## Kenlie

I think that the problem with my thigh injection was, that I was injecting to the *front* section of the thigh. I just read that it is VERY UNWISE.... and I agree! It hurts like crazy, even if it does not hit the nerve. The muscle just gets so "jammed" 1-2 days later. I think I will try to outside of thigh next...

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think that the problem with my thigh injection was, that I was injecting to the *front* section of the thigh. I just read that it is VERY UNWISE.... and I agree! It hurts like crazy, even if it does not hit the nerve. The muscle just gets so "jammed" 1-2 days later. I think I will try to outside of thigh next...


yes, the vastus lateralis (or however it is spelled) is on the side of the quad and that is where ya want to inject at. find your greater trocanter (where your femur connects to your hip) and place your palm with your hand facing the ground. where your index finger stops, draw a lil circle there and inject into the muscle. google search will help if you are unclear

----------


## Kenlie

> yes, the vastus lateralis (or however it is spelled) is on the side of the quad and that is where ya want to inject at. find your greater trocanter (where your femur connects to your hip) and place your palm with your hand facing the ground. where your index finger stops, draw a lil circle there and inject into the muscle. google search will help if you are unclear


Thanks for confirming that & advice. I actually watched youtube video of thigh injection earlier, and in that video he injected to front section, which is the reason why I injected to wrong place, in the first place... Glad this thing is cleared out. It was causing a lot problems.

----------


## slowpoison

> yes, the vastus lateralis (or however it is spelled) is on the side of the quad and that is where ya want to inject at. find your greater trocanter (where your femur connects to your hip) and place your palm with your hand facing the ground. where your index finger stops, draw a lil circle there and inject into the muscle. google search will help if you are unclear


why dont you try the glutes. thats the best place by far. nerve fibres are very deep so you dont have to worry abt hitting one and you can also switch sides if you are doing 2ice week.

----------


## RaginCajun

> why dont you try the glutes. thats the best place by far. nerve fibres are are very deep so you dont have to worry abt hitting one and you can also switch sides if you are doing 2ice week.


i agree. one can also inject ventrogluteal, which is on the front side of the hip and really safe. i have yet to see someone reccommend this but it is safe, hardly any nerves

----------


## The Titan99

Here's a couple of pictures progress after my last 8 week blast. This is 255 lbs. 6'2". As always, thanks to Ron.

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^^damn titan! looking large! great work!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> should we drink anything..morning of show????[B]*Very few little sips here if any at all to prevent dehydration or if going flat. .[/*B]


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> can deca ..n...npp... be ran until day of show????* It could since test is going to be stopped before a show but I recommend taking out deca 4 weeks out and npp 2 weeks out to ensure no water is held.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[[email protected];6061381]Hey Ronnie. My regular TRT dosage is 200 mg/week of test c. I will be using this as my cruise dose. What is your recommendation for the blast dosage? I was thinking 600-750 mg a week. *750 then 1 gram for second reload.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Yellow;6062234]Ron,

What's your thought on sodium intake bodybuilder should take per day? *Anywhere from 3000-8000 mgs per day but keep on low side if you have blood pressure issues as water follows salt around where ever it may roam so to speak.*.
I take in about 5000-6000mg sodium per day (I count it from egg whites, whole eggs, fish like sardines/mackerel/salmon/shrimps, protein powders, whole wheat bread, BBQ sauces, etc..)
Does kidney & heart work harder when I am taking that much sodium? *It does if your blood pressure increases!* I am using testosterone also and water retention should be high, isn't it? *You need to monitor salt and water intake for your body type to keep water retention at moderate levels. The more water you drink the more you will expel. Although having a higher degree of water retention is best for those with back trouble stemming from degenerative disk disease, etc, as it acts as a shock absorber. Another reason not to use strong anti-es like letro which eliminates water-hence having a drying out effect on spinal disk causing them to age at a faster pace.* Since egg whites contains lots of sodium, can it be incorporated into pre-contest diet foods? *Yes you need sodium during pre-contest diet to make the muscles to stay fuller, more vascular, get a pump, and contract to maintain as much strength as possible!*  
I usually take 1 cup of egg whites + 1 whole egg + 1 scoop of protein powder three times daily (for each morning, mid-day & before-bed protein source).
Besides that, I eat chicken/fish/beef for other meals.

I think egg whites is good protein source with good amino acids profile. Do you agree here, ron? [COLOR="#FF0000"][B]They are the best and have no cholesterol like meat! Steroid users need to take heed here and focus on eating cooked egg whites and drinking liquid egg whites with yogurt to help keep cholesterol levels under control. The days of consuming large quantities of red meat for protein is now obsolete and very unsafe IMO! Even many protein powders are choke-full of cholesetrol. [/B][/[/COLOR]QUOTE]above

----------


## The Titan99

> ^^^^^^^damn titan! looking large! great work!


Thanks man!! I'm holding a lot of water now but we'll see what happens now that the test is rolled down. This year I'm all about the lean bulk. Starting cutting next cycle for 12 weeks. I think it'll be easier than last year when I was yo-yoing the BF a little too much.

----------


## noon

Great article. thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Okay thanks ronnie.
> 
> I've started adding in cardio for 30mins post workout 3x week on treadmill on 7-8% incline at 4-5mph walk. Burns just under 400 cals. Should I be upping this to 45-60 mins?* You can once your fat loss stops*
> 
> Now with the 100g of carbs a day, am I right to assume to take my carbs only breakfast, pre and post workout?* yes* Rest of carb sources will be fibrous vegetables. *yes* Do I still keep protein high at around 250-280g with fat at about 50-60g? This would be low in calories thats all. *yes*
> 
> May throw in 50g of carbs on wednesday but might not be needed as its a rest day. *you will need it eventually as you become more lean* But saturday will be re-feed correct? *yes* Just up the carbs by 200-300g?*yes*
> 
> Thanks again.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> I only placed Top 20 in Mens Physique Open Competition in another town last week due to not being able to attend the final session in the afternoon. Unfortunately, I suddenly had a family problem to be solved & had to go back to my town as soon as possible. What a pity, ron.. I was very confident that I could place at least Top 3 in that show. I was at best condition and felt so superior compared to the other competitiors..
> 
> I do what you all recommend to me before. Many thanks & props to you, ron...
> 
> FYI, for all contests I have been through, the pre-judging time was all in the sunday morning at 8 AM.
> I do the carb-load phase and still take lots of water. I cut water only at saturday night.
> I don't cut any sodium, just reduce sodium by half the friday & saturday before show.. *Cut sodium in half on saturday only not on friday*. The morning of show I eat carb/fat/sodium meal with 8-10oz of water. Then only sip water as needed...*You do not want to drink anything if possible the morning of the show but a sip here and there as needed is okay. Carb load would be done on wednesday then small carb load sat night and sunday morning along with a moderate fat load.Add salt back in early saturday morning around 5am.* 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=massbuilders;6065337]ronnie, nice article bro. I just got done with my first gear consisted of Test e and var at 75 per day. I did 15 week cycle. I am supposed to start nova tomo. Can i just do nova at 40mg for two weeks? *Whats the nolva for?[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> If i do 2 week pct at 40mg nova per day. *Nolvadex alone does nothing to get testis going.* Can i get back on test e at 500mg for eight weeks, var at 75 mg for 8 weeks and winstrol for eight weeks?. *Might as well because nolvadex is not going to help testicular function*.I am 218, 6 1, 14% BF. I want to be 205 with more ripped look. Is this right cycle for me?* I would increase test to 750 mgs weekly and keep var at 75mgs daily. I would also add 300 mgs of masteron weekly. Diet is going to determine your appearance at this point.*  how would u recommend it? Should i start my two week pct and get on this cycle?.*You need 3-4 weeks of using hcg to get testis to start producing again* Please let me know.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Also, should i keep taking .50mg of adex e3d?. *I recommend masteron at 300 mgs weekly. If you dont have access to a mild anti-es like Masteron don't use anything if needed. If needed try using aromasin before arimidex*. Only side effects that i got from my test e and var cycle was some face acne. So what cycle would you recommend, i really dont want harsh side effects. Thank you.* test/mast/var*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I think you might have missed this one. Since then, I've dropped the T3 and reduced the Tbol to 50 mg. Also started vitamin B1, B6, B12 injections daily and started Prami at .5 mg ed at bed time. Just now starting to feel better. What do you think it was? *T-3 makes some people feel like death. Also, many are very sensitive to orals steroids of all forms . Too bad since they help promote additional strength gains, especially when combined with injectables*. I notice not many guy's doing Tbol over 50 mg ed. Makes me feel sorry for guy's who have problems with AAS. Now I know*...This is why pharm grade test and gh is the best overall drug combo you can use!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slowpoison;6066769]hey ron, im currently on test cypionate 250mg/wk; dbol 40mg ed; equipoise 200mg/wk. im on my 5th week.

Everytime i start off my sets after the second set i start experiencing extreme difficulty in breathing. i am abl to finish off my sets, but with the breathing problem I do not get the pumps. Even last time I was on juice, i had the same problem. any body knows the cure for this?since this is hampering my workouts no end!

The first time(2011) I was on cycle I did not have this problem. then I was using dbol 30mg, quinbolon; omnadren and turinabol (all oral )

P.S. this problem does not occur at other times when I am not working out. *Do you feel shortness of breath while sitting down and bending over tying your shoes? I think it's the d-bol! If causes water retention and high blood pressure. Drop the d-bol and increase test to 500 mgs per week! Also reduce carbs and sodium while increasing fluid intake. 

Eq is known to greatly increase hematocrit levels which can cause shortness of of breath if you become dehydrated.

I recommend checking your resting heart rate when you wake up in the morning while still laying in the bed 3 days after coming off the d-bol. If your heart rate near 100 then get off everything and get checked out by a cardiologist. [/*QUOTE]above

----------


## mockery

hey Ron , long time AR lurker. finally signed up recently. With your sling shot training i have 3 questions

1.) Im on 160mg test a week for trt, should i just run this during the deload? or still make sure im running half the amount of test im running during the load?

2.) if i want to incorporate 80-100 of Anavar and run it for 6 weeks, at what point in the sling shot should i be running it?

3.) if my negative training lands in the deload phase ill be OK cause im still running off hormones maxed out cause of the half life?

thanks for all the time and effort you have put into this site for educating us.

----------


## mockery

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6074965]


> Ron,
> 
> I think egg whites is good protein source with good amino acids profile. Do you agree here, ron? [COLOR="#FF0000"][B]They are the best and have no cholesterol like meat! Steroid users need to take heed here and focus on eating cooked egg whites and drinking liquid egg whites with yogurt to help keep cholesterol levels under control. The days of consuming large quantities of red meat for protein is now obsolete and very unsafe IMO! Even many protein powders are choke-full of cholesetrol. [/B][/[/COLOR]QUOTE]above


liquid egg whites, like simply egg whites. Can we really drink these raw like their website claims? i had bad food poisoning once that landed my in teh hospital. Im very cautious .. The food poisoning wasn't from liquid eggs , just curious teh state on drinking these raw.

thanks

----------


## MuscleInk

Hey Mock....there are are an infinite number of threads on eggs, egg whites, raw vs., cooked, etc. I've been reading up on them this past week for the very same question. I've seen various opinions on many levels. Some say cooking an egg degrades the protein and bioavilability' others have said there is greater bioavilability if you cook it. Some have said never eat a raw egg; others have said raw eggs are safe IF (1) the are organic, (2) pasturized, and/or (3) as long as the shell is cleaned since the salmonella and listeria variants are typically on the outer shell of the egg.

I have started adding egg whites to my protein shakes along with oats and extra virgin olive oil (and occassionally greek yogurt). The other thing I started doing with my raw whole eggs is bringing a pot of water to full boil. Shut the heat source off. Immediately add raw whole egss to water for TWO minutes. Remove eggs. Carefully peel back the top section of the shell. The egg inside is still largely uncooked except the egg whites will have started to cook - slightly. I usually add a pinch of salt on top, then I throw the egg back and suck out the contents. Admittedly it takes some getting used to but after awhile its a piece of cake.

Here's a few things to know about eggs:

The CDC and other public health organizations will advise you to thoroughly cook your eggs to lower the risk of salmonella, but eating eggs RAW is actually the best in terms of your health. While this may sound like a scary proposition for many, it's important to realize that salmonella risk comes from chickens raised in unsanitary conditions. These conditions are the norm for CAFO's (confined animal feeding operations), but are extremely rare for small organic/free range farms. In fact, one study by the British government found that 23 percent of farms with caged hens tested positive for salmonella, compared to just over 4 percent in organic flocks and 6.5 percent in free-range flocks.

So, as long as you're getting fresh pastured eggs, your risk of getting ill from a raw egg is quite slim. According to a study by the U.S. Department of Agriculture, of the 69 billion eggs produced annually in the United States, some 2.3 million are contaminated with Salmonella—equivalent to just one in every 30,000 eggs. 

While eggs are often one of your most allergenic foods, I believe this is because they are typically cooked too much. Heating the egg protein actually changes its chemical shape, and this distortion can easily lead to allergies. If you consume your eggs in their raw state, the incidence of egg allergy virtually disappears. I also believe eating eggs raw helps preserve many of the highly perishable nutrients such as lutein and zeaxanthin, which are powerful prevention elements for age-related macular degeneration, which is the most common cause of blindness. 

The egg white is usually what most people object to when they say they don't like the texture of raw egg. If this is an issue, consider discarding the egg white, or simply blend the whole raw egg into a shake or smoothie. Beware of consuming raw egg whites without the yolks as raw egg whites contain avidin, which can bind to biotin. If you cook the egg white the avidin is not an issue. Likewise, if you consume the whole raw egg (both yolk and egg white) there is more than enough biotin in the yolk to compensate for the avidin binding. 

If you choose not to eat your eggs (or just egg yolk) raw, soft-boiled would be your next best option. Scrambling your eggs is one of the worst ways to eat eggs as it actually oxidizes the cholesterol in the egg yolk. If you have high cholesterol this may actually be a problem for you as the oxidized cholesterol may cause some damage in your body.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Here's a couple of pictures progress after my last 8 week blast. This is 255 lbs. 6'2". As always, thanks to Ron.


damn titan...blew the f##k up.......lmao.......bigron...hands down...best personal trainer in the world for bodybuilders....spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jch3131

Ron, thats a great article you wrote and the system makes alot of sense and something i want to try out. Just a question though to make sure I understand everything correctly. If I do 12 sets per body part a week that means I'm only probably going to do 4 exercises with 3 sets each? Like I said your logic sounds legit I just come from a background of push till you have nothing left. Also on the reload sets are we talking high weight low reps like 6-8?

----------


## massbuilders

Hey ronnie, thanks for your answers man. Should i do dbol for first four weeks while test e kicks in?. So i will be doing dbol/test e/mast/anavar .

----------


## Yellow

Ron, What's your thoughts & opinions about casein protein (especially the two best & undenaturated form which are micellar casein & milk protein isolate)?

My concern is that whey is a fast acting protein (which lasts only 60-120 mins in our body) where as egg whites is medium acting protein which lasts 3-4 hours in our body. BTW casein is the slowest acting protein which lasts 6-7 hours in our body.
Since you recommend taking a scoop of whey protein powder + a cup of egg whites (equaling 50 grams of protein) for between meals & last meal of the day in SLINGSHOT DIET. Do we need to incorporate casein protein (either micellar casein or milk protein isolate) for between meals & last meal of the day in blends of whey protein & egg whites to stay in anabolic state & keep protein nitrogen balance longer?

----------


## Judah

If I'm not comfortable being constantly "on", what's the best way to keep my gains after ceasing the following cycle:

500mg a week of Test-E along with 800mg a week of Primo for 10 weeks.

Should I shorten my cycle from 10 weeks to 8 weeks?

----------


## slowpoison

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6075804]


> hey ron, im currently on test cypionate 250mg/wk; dbol 40mg ed; equipoise 200mg/wk. im on my 5th week.
> 
> Everytime i start off my sets after the second set i start experiencing extreme difficulty in breathing. i am abl to finish off my sets, but with the breathing problem I do not get the pumps. Even last time I was on juice, i had the same problem. any body knows the cure for this?since this is hampering my workouts no end!
> 
> The first time(2011) I was on cycle I did not have this problem. then I was using dbol 30mg, quinbolon; omnadren and turinabol (all oral )
> 
> P.S. this problem does not occur at other times when I am not working out. *Do you feel shortness of breath while sitting down and bending over tying your shoes? I think it's the d-bol! If causes water retention and high blood pressure. Drop the d-bol and increase test to 500 mgs per week! Also reduce carbs and sodium while increasing fluid intake. 
> 
> Eq is known to greatly increase hematocrit levels which can cause shortness of of breath if you become dehydrated.
> ...


thanks for the info Ron.
the prob is not there while bending or sitting.
I have in any case dropped the dbol after 4 weeks.
Equipoise could be the cause now that you've said it. of late i'd been feeling immensely dehydrated while working out, and thats the time I also start feeling breathless. any possible/known cure/remedy for this? or whats an alternative to epoise?

----------


## The Titan99

> damn titan...blew the f##k up.......lmao.......bigron...hands down...best personal trainer in the world for bodybuilders....spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 No doubt about it!! I struggled for years and didn't make half the progress I've made since finding Ron and STS. He's the one best source for info and knowledge any BB could want. Novice and Pro alike!! It makes me wish I'd known him 15 years earlier.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> he will when hes able to might be caught up in something


True..I have a lot on my plate right now with my wife laid up recovering from a double-level-foot fusion surgery. Here's a photo of her x-rays post surgery performed 6 weeks ago. We hope to have her back to work in 6 more weeks and training lower body in 4 months..She can start training upper body in 6 weeks..

----------


## The Titan99

> True..I have a lot on my plate right now with my wife laid up recovering from a double-level-foot fusion surgery. Here's a photo of her x-rays post surgery performed 6 weeks ago. We hope to have her back to work in 6 more weeks and training lower body in 4 months..She can start training upper body in 6 weeks..


WOW!! That's some intricate orthopedic work there!!! Good luck to Kathy on that one!! Coming back stronger than hell I bet. I'm completely injury free right this second for the first time in a couple of years. You can't take that for granted!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, do you have any experience with ipamorelin? *I do not. I can only recommend pharm grade GH and deca for your problem.* i am wondering if it will help out with my rotator cuff issue. both my rotator cuffs are shot from falling with my arms out. do not think there is a tear or anything, just think that my ligaments/tendons are stretched/elongated. *It sounds like you have tendonosis (not tendonitus which eventually clears up) from repeated micro tears. I suggest you have an mri to find out what's going on inorder to get a piece of mind..*  i just started out on the rubber bands for strenghthening, but what do you know from your experience about peptides and this type of healing. *IGF-1 can certainly help over the long haul as can deca*. thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Kenlie;6071436]Ronnie, what are the best injection times?* After getting out of the shower.*Is it better to inject in the morning? Before or after workouts? *After a workout can be best for some because when they inject a muscle before training it this can cause painful swelling that interferes with trainign that particular muscle. However, injecting a muscle immediatedly before a workout makes it get larger when pumped given it does not cause you too much pain. You will have to experiment to see which category you fall into.* 

Also, if I have my shoulder day, is it good idea to inject to my shoulder before the workout, or should I not inject to shoulder anywhere near the time of workout? *Injecting before training is great given it does not create pain. Some people get excessive swelling and soreness in that area making them have to inject post workout. If you can tolerate your injections prior to training in the side delts it will increase your pump and help stetch out the muscle's fascia some.* 

I've been injecting to thighs and shoulders, but I think I will try to inject glutes, because it stings like crazy when injecting thighs*...Thigh injections cripple some people. Try pec shots 1 inch above nipple and glutes.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## RaginCajun

> above



thanks ronnie!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> i am 32 and i have took many cycles and i also realized that my gains stops in week 7-8 then i lose most afterwards if i dont eat/train properly, so i want to try this sling method so please tell me what do you think about this:
> 
> Phase 1:
> Reload: Weeks 1-3 danabol 30mg/day *you will make more gains by keeping d-bol in for entire 8 weeks*.
> reload: Weeks 1-7 test enanthate 500 mgs [b](increase to 750 mgs)[/b
> ]deload: Weeks 8-9 test enathate 250 mgs
> 
> ...


*above and sorry for the delay!*

----------


## fineBody

> above and sorry for the delay!


BIG Thanks for taking the time to reply, but just one thing is not clear!

If i drop the eq, and add Masterone then should i increase the deca ?

Thanks again!

----------


## thorhiney

Wow. My first day in this forum and I am very impressed. Thank you Ronnie for a quality post that is informative and well written. You oviously are a dedicated athelete and I appreciate your commitment to this forum. Great job!

----------


## mockery

with the 20 week method of STS

week 1-8 600mg test 400 mast 
week 9-10 300mg test 200 mast
week 11-18 750mg test? 600 mast
week 19-20 300mg test? 0 mast?

still torn between winny and anavar , anavar at the price is expensive but id prefer to run var over Winny. and conflicting stories on how long you can run both compounds. not sure if STS is oral friendly, but id like to run the var at 60-80 mg a day. this is my 5th cycle but i haven't cycled in 3 years. This is for lean body recomp not so much a "cutter"

thanks in advance and ill wait patiently for your opinion.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why are some saying keep test in for a show..why do you say drop it???? *Test causes you to hold water and some feel you come in fuller if you keep it in until show time. I do not agree with this protocol because it's only unwanted water retention. I do not understand why anyone would want to go into a show using testosterone when trenbolone will do everything test does without causing water retention and allowing you to come in dry!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6060493]thoughts on shitloading and consuming dairy... morning of show??? *Not smart as it will cause your stomach to bloat out.*  /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when judges tell compeitors...they placed lower from holding some water...is this true??? or false???? *Sometimes it is true due to a poor pre-contest prep. I think most of the time the judges don't want to hurt peoples feelings (especially females) by telling them they are still carrying body fat knowing they will become offended and argumentative after all the effort they put into dieting down for the show-hence one reason so many people sadly started using diurectics*!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> best diurectic to use???? *Diurectics are not needed! But if I was going to ever recommend a diurectic it would be only a half a tab of dyazide the night before a the show when you cut off water because it works fast and at that dosage it would not have time to severely block aldosterone levels or lower blood pressure in excess-hence avoiding the act of destroy pump and vascularity to a large degree in some cases . I would not use spirolactone as it needs to be used about 7 days to become most effective and it's known to cause one to go flat. I would not use aldactone because it takes about 3 days to become effective and it also causes you to go flat . Lasix is the worst of all.*


above

----------


## Eman89

Hey Ronnie I would appreciate your advice since you seem to be the man around here. Ive been contemplating starting my first cycle of AAS. My stats are 23 years old, 6', 196 lbs, about 16% body fat, training for 5 years. I have some sustanon 350 and Equipoise 200. I have done my research and there is just too much information available (some good, most bad) that its beginning to confuse me. What do you recommend as a good starting dosage for the sustanon and Eq? Your reply is anxiously awaited and greatly appreciate.

----------


## massbuilders

ronnie should i take dbol for two weeks while test e kicks in??. I am in my second week.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why is 3 day carb load...goingto into a show... so popular???? *They mistakenly think tons of carbs is what fills you out and make you look vascular when it actually water and salt.*  is it wrong????* It's not wise unless you want to chance spilling over. Best to carb up earlier in the week so that adjustments can me made if need be. Those who do a massive carb load late in the week usually spill over and there's no fixing that!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6060510]what if someone has a very fast metabolism...cannot stay carbed up fully.. with huge carb load....on tues before a sat show??????? *They will need to carb load on both tuesday and wednesday![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bigron...do endormorphs lose more muscle...dieting down for show..compared to mesomorphs????* Yes because they have to lose muscle elsewhere to get their abs cut. The best thing an endomorph can do to hold onto as much muscle as possible while dieting down is to do it more gradually because doing it over a 12 week period like a mesomorph will cause too much muscle loss. An endomorph will usually need to diet down very slow for 4-6 months before a show. An ecto-meso can get by with as little as 6 weeks*.


 above

----------


## mockery

after re reading your program a few times. I am curious if training a body part twice a week as you said is something to consider. is OK in a push and a pull day x 2 a week, keeping sets at 12 per body part and each body part is hit 2 times in a week. so (push pull off push pull off off) and as you said having a low volume phase and high volume phase in teh same week.

thank you.

Also did you ever put this into a pdf?

----------


## Yellow

Ron, 

If you were me and had only 2 carbs meals in low-carb day, what would you choose for the best time? The workout time is in the evening after finishing work at office (around 6 PM).
Breakfast and Post-Workout? or Breakfast and Pre-Workout?

----------


## The Titan99

> Ron, 
> 
> If you were me and had only 2 carbs meals in low-carb day, what would you choose for the best time? The workout time is in the evening after finishing work at office (around 6 PM).
> Breakfast and Post-Workout? or Breakfast and Pre-Workout?


I'm interested here too Ron. I always assumed to put the both in the morning.

----------


## fineBody

> after re reading your program a few times. I am curious if training a body part twice a week as you said is something to consider. is OK in a push and a pull day x 2 a week, keeping sets at 12 per body part and each body part is hit 2 times in a week. so (push pull off push pull off off) and as you said having a low volume phase and high volume phase in teh same week.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> Also did you ever put this into a pdf?


Mbm..m

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron...true or false...ectomorphs recovery is faster needing more training volume..and..endomorphs recovery slower.. needing higher reps .....and less training volume????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slowpoison;6078275]


> thanks for the info Ron.
> the prob is not there while bending or sitting.
> I have in any case dropped the dbol after 4 weeks.
> Equipoise could be the cause now that you've said it. of late i'd been feeling immensely dehydrated while working out, and thats the time I also start feeling breathless. any possible/known cure/remedy for this? or whats an alternative to epoise? *Switch over to using pharm grade steroids only. Some underground labs contains impurities causing anaphylactic type symptoms. Also, keep an albuterol inhaler on hand at all times whenever you train, get your heart rate elevated, or get out in humid weather because you may be developing asthma from the steroids or just from some sort of chemical change going on in your body. Tren affects many people like this but impure steroids and excess water retention can as well.*  [/COLOR]


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Also, should i keep taking .50mg of adex e3d?.* Continue adex e3d because your testis are going to shut down coming off test while not using HCG and you will become estrogen dominant without the adex!*  Only side effects that i got from my test e and var cycle was some face acne. So what cycle would you recommend, i really dont want harsh side effects. Thank you.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie, nice article bro. I just got done with my first gear consisted of test e and var at 75 per day. I did 15 week cycle. I am supposed to start nova tomo. Can i just do nova at 40mg for two weeks? *you need to be doing 20 week cycles not 15 imo.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> FINALLY!... THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO... err I mean.... finally... I am starting my second reload week, and my question is this... is it just the hot weather, or should I be feeling much hotter than "naturally"? *It's normal to feel hotter than normal while on cycle, especially upfront when hormones are on the rise. I* feel like I am sweating all than time... I am doing 750gm susta per week, currently running 250mg tuesday mornings, thursday mornings, and saturday (midday).... it feels like in sauna. I would think that my body is working in higher revs, or am I just imagining+hot weather? 
> I plan to run this 8 weeks like this, then 250 for 2 weeks... should I actually split that 250 to 2x125?, since susta is shorter duration test? *Inject 250 mgs 3 times per week- tuesday, thursday and saturday is fine)*I will inc dose to 1000mg for second 8 week reload, and then I am the king of the world in the week 20.... yeah... right... Bump it to 1250 for second 8 week reload. *TUES-500-THURS-250-SAT-500*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so ronnie, i only have nova right now, but i am supposed to start taking in right now.
> 
> Hence you said nova is not good, i have test e vials and no anavar . But i can get anavar within 4 days. So how much test e should i start taking right away without pct, how much anavar?.* go back to the dosages you where using with var, add another 500 mgs of test-e to your prior dosage and use for another 8 weeks to complete an 8 week reload. Then after 8 weeks drop var and reduce test-e to 250 mgs weekly for 2 weeks (deload). Next begin using hcg at 2500 ius eod for 21 days. Go ahead and run the nolvadex or arimidex for 4 weeks post cycle.* also i am going to order hcg, please tell me what dosage i have to take it in with. Hopefully i dont get fully shutdown by not doing pct : (.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Kenlie;6071596]Maybe we are talking about different thing?

The injection itself doesn't hurt at all. I use 1" needle and I don't feel a thing 10 minutes after injection, but it's the pain that comes 1-2 days later which is massive, when injecting thighs. *Quite normal and the very reason some cannot do quad injections.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Here's a couple of pictures progress after my last 8 week blast. This is 255 lbs. 6'2". As always, thanks to Ron *You look really big and lean now..Great work Titan!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey man, great initial post! I like the sound of longer cycles or at least trying one to see if i can solidify and keep gains a lot better than the yo yo effect of smash and grab cycles.
> 
> I was supposed to be doing the following cycle, which i'm now coming to the end of the first week of:
> 
> Week 1-12 test p.9mg ED
> Week 1-12 tren A .6ED
> Weeks 1-12 anavar 100 - 150mg ED (50mg pill)
> Weeks 2-12 T3 50mgs ED
> Armidex .5mg EOD weeks 2 -12
> ...


[B]*I cannot answer your question because I do not understand the dosages you have listed but I can tell you running longer acting esters like test-e or test-c is much more user friendly than injecting test-p daily..[/*B]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> If I'm not comfortable being constantly "on", what's the best way to keep my gains after ceasing the following cycle:
> 
> 500mg a week of Test-E along with 800mg a week of Primo for 10 weeks.
> 
> Should I shorten my cycle from 10 weeks to 8 weeks ? *I would keep the test/primo cycle at an 8 week reload then do a 2 week deload using only 200 mgs of test-e weekly. Following the deload do a full pct using hcg at 2500 ius eod for 3 weeks. Keep up a good diet and training program and you will maintain as much as you possibly can.There's not anything else you can do other than go on HRT permanetly when off cycle*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> WOW!! That's some intricate orthopedic work there!!! Good luck to Kathy on that one!! Coming back stronger than hell I bet. I'm completely injury free right this second for the first time in a couple of years. You can't take that for granted*!! I know what you mean. When you get past 40 years of age you begin to realize how lucky you are when able to train as a bodybuilder without debilitating pain..*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> BIG Thanks for taking the time to reply, but just one thing is not clear!
> 
> If i drop the eq, and add Masterone then should i increase the deca ?* I would not increase deca because it will lower your libido significantly even while using test and mast.*
> Thanks again!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wow. My first day in this forum and i am very impressed. Thank you ronnie for a quality post that is informative and well written. You oviously are a dedicated athelete and i appreciate your commitment to this forum. Great job!


thank you!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> with the 20 week method of sts
> 
> week 1-8 600mg test 400 mast 
> week 9-10 300mg test 200 mast
> week 11-18 750mg test? 600 mast* increase test to 1 gram weekly..everything else looks great!*week 19-20 300mg test? 0 mast?
> 
> Still torn between winny and anavar , anavar at the price is expensive but id prefer to run var over winny. And conflicting stories on how long you can run both compounds. Not sure if sts is oral friendly, but id like to run the var at 60-80 mg a day. *Yes you can use orals with STS!* This is my 5th cycle but i haven't cycled in 3 years. This is for lean body recomp not so much a "cutter" [B]*winstrol is somewhat more effective than anavar but i personally would go with anavar because it's more user friendly on the joints. Combining masteron and winstrol will really dry out your joints and cause pain for many. I would not use masteron and winstrol without using some deca to help counteract joint pain. A test/mast/var combo is great for getting shredded! [/b]*
> 
> thanks in advance and ill wait patiently for your opinion.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie should i take dbol for two weeks while test e kicks in?? *You can but for optimal gains you need to run d-bol along with test for the entire 8 week reload..A test/d-bol combo is going to produce more gains than test alone if you can handle the side effects. Some people feel great with that combo while others feel very lethargic and have a decrease in libido.*  I am in my second week.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Eman89;6083038]Hey Ronnie I would appreciate your advice since you seem to be the man around here. Ive been contemplating starting my first cycle of AAS. My stats are 23 years old, 6', 196 lbs, about 16% body fat, training for 5 years. I have some sustanon 350 and Equipoise 200. I have done my research and there is just too much information available (some good, most bad) that its beginning to confuse me. What do you recommend as a good starting dosage for the sustanon and Eq? Your reply is anxiously awaited and greatly appreciate. *Do not use EQ on your first cycle! Use sustanon at around 750 mgs weekly. If using test-e or test-c 500mgs weekly will suffice.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> after re reading your program a few times. I am curious if training a body part twice a week as you said is something to consider. is OK in a push and a pull day x 2 a week, keeping sets at 12 per body part and each body part is hit 2 times in a week. so (push pull off push pull off off) and as you said having a low volume phase and high volume phase in teh same week. *Sorry I do not have a pdf*. *You could do a push- pull routine training each body part twice a week. 4-6 sets twice a week per muscle group is what you need to do! Do not do 8-12 sets twice a week or you will over-train..*
> 
> thank you.
> 
> Also did you ever put this into a pdf?


above

----------


## mockery

> *You could do a push- pull routine training each body part twice a week. 4-6 sets twice a week per muscle group is what you need to do! Do not do 8-12 sets twice a week or you will over-train..*


Sorry , yes i would do maximum 12 sets total per body part in that week. NOT twice a week.

*1.)* IS full body push pull training 4 times a week inferior to a 4 -5 day isolated body part split? In your experience??

*2.)* You talk about twice a week training with a heavy day and regular day, Question about this!! If you are familiar with Brian Haycocks HST training that never really took off in the body building world but has some great principles. Instead of changing the volume in the same week, can i d0 1-2 weeks of high volume then switch to 1-2 weeks low volume etc. Using linear progression to always be adding more weight each session to my lifts untill i stall and have to reset? or is weekly UD superior?

*3.)* I am doing 16/8 fasting for my lifestyle choice and carb cycling. And depletion training on my "low carb days" with in my carb cycling. Now with that said, When on a *blast* using your *STS* principles. can i still...

_a.)_ fast 16 hours daily and have that 8 hour window to get calories in?

_b.)_ Have 50g carbs( fibrous greens only) low days consecutively 3 days a week followed by a refeed and 3 moderate (maintenance carbs)

*4.)* In terms of raising calories as i grow, while anabolic . How often should i be revamping my tdee? every .5 kg or 1 kg? of weight gained? or do i really have to dig deeper and only raise it based on *"LBM"* gained?

*5.)* The old school approach of being 500 calories over maintenance to grow, in your opinion using *STS*  and Blasting for 1 year using body recomp principles how many calories over maintenance should i be trying to achieve?

*6.)* Looking a head for a year of my outline of anabolic use and was thinking of linear dosage and was wondering if you think these numbers would work , please bare with me if this makes me look like a chump.  :Hmmmm: 

Reload 1 450mg Test E & 400mg Masteron 

Reload 2 600mg Test E & 600mg Masteron

Reload 3 750mg Test E & 700mg Masteron

Reload 4 900mg Test E & 800mg Masteron

Reload 5 1050mg Test E & 900mg Masteron

*7.)*  With a year of reloads, is the 2 week deload enough to reset the myostatin protein further into the year i go? So if i was on my 3-4 reload is 2 weeks enough of a deload to clear myostatin?

*8.)* Your thoughts on static deconditioning while anabolic, am i wasting money and thinking like a monkey if i wanna do a static deconditioning say during the third Deload for 10 days?

*9.)*  With Test and mast Reloads for a long period of time, what is the *maximum Body fat %* i should start my years anabolic and *STS* training journey at?


Thanks Alot Ronnie, this knowledge will go along way!!

----------


## frsttmer

When doing the Deload is it ok to just do 1 shot of test a week for the 2 weeks,
As in 
Deload
Week 1- 250mg( 1 shot)
Week 2- 250mg (1shot)

Or 
Week 1- 125mg twice a week
Week 2- 125mg twice a week
Testosterone enanthate

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> when doing the deload is it ok to just do 1 shot of test a week for the 2 weeks,
> as in 
> deload
> week 1- 250mg( 1 shot) *<do this version!*
> week 2- 250mg (1shot)
> 
> or 
> week 1- 125mg twice a week
> week 2- 125mg twice a week
> testosterone enanthate


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sorry , yes i would do maximum 12 sets total per body part in that week. NOT twice a week.
> 
> *1.)* IS full body push pull training 4 times a week inferior to a 4 -5 day isolated body part split? In your experience??* YES! Twice a week body part
> training should be done only to try and break a plateau on rare occasion. Once a week muscle group training is the way to go most of the time!* 
> *2.)* You talk about twice a week training with a heavy day and regular day, Question about this!! If you are familiar with Brian Haycocks HST training that never really took off in the body building world but has some great principles. Instead of changing the volume in the same week, can i d0 1-2 weeks of high volume then switch to 1-2 weeks low volume etc. Using linear progression to always be adding more weight each session to my lifts untill i stall and have to reset? or is weekly UD superior?* I think you are getting bodybuilding mixed up with power-lifting! You are not going to be able to keep going up in weight each week when training as a bodybuilder (going to good failure with moderate volume). You need to focus on pump and squeeze then add weight when applicable. HST sounds like more of a low volume/ power-building program, not bodybuilding like STS.*
> 
> *3.)* I am doing 16/8 fasting for my lifestyle choice and carb cycling. And depletion training on my "low carb days" with in my carb cycling. Now with that said, When on a *blast* using your *STS* principles. can i still...
> 
> _a.)_ fast 16 hours daily and have that 8 hour window to get calories in? *Why are you fasting?*
> ...


*finish this later got to run!*

----------


## frsttmer

Awesome man, I'm in my first Deload now, and I'm pretty pumped about this. I already did the 250 in one shot, 1 more to go and then I reload. Which I am also pumped about. 
Just wanted to make sure I made the right choice
Thx for the reply!

----------


## [email protected]

Hey Ronnie. I was rereading the first part of the Slingshot method and have a question on actual workouts. I'm a powerlifter and would like to know your opinion on the Westside Louis Simmons method of training. Specifically the 1 max effort workout and the 1 speed day workout per week for each lift. What are your thoughts on the multiple short rest 45-90 seconds between sets on speed day? Is this beneficial or too short of a rest period. Also Westside basically maxs out on some movement each week. Not necessarily the lift itself but something that is supposed to benefit the lift. It may be inclines or weighted dips for the bench press or just a max set of 6, 8 or 10 reps. Thanks man.

----------


## Dtrain17

My first ever cycle was going to be test at 500 like you said, my 2nd reload I was thinking Eq with it to help with appetite. Should I include masteron there too? Also if I was to do Adrol which decreases appetite w/ Eq which increases it, would that be an okay idea?

----------


## Dtrain17

Is there a big difference in having dextrose vs just gatorade for pwo? 
Also a guy told me if you take "Dell" it can lower blood pressure if it increases on cycle or if you already have high BP, is this good or is there a different thing I should use? Thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sorry , yes i would do maximum 12 sets total per body part in that week. NOT twice a week.
> 
> *1.)* IS full body push pull training 4 times a week inferior to a 4 -5 day isolated body part split? In your experience??
> 
> *2.)* You talk about twice a week training with a heavy day and regular day, Question about this!! If you are familiar with Brian Haycocks HST training that never really took off in the body building world but has some great principles. Instead of changing the volume in the same week, can i d0 1-2 weeks of high volume then switch to 1-2 weeks low volume etc. Using linear progression to always be adding more weight each session to my lifts untill i stall and have to reset? or is weekly UD superior?
> 
> *3.)* I am doing 16/8 fasting for my lifestyle choice and carb cycling. And depletion training on my "low carb days" with in my carb cycling. Now with that said, When on a *blast* using your *STS* principles. can i still...
> 
> _a.)_ fast 16 hours daily and have that 8 hour window to get calories in?
> ...


above

----------


## mockery

Thanks for taking time to help educate me a little bit more.  :Smilie: 

not sure if you over looked this one by accident, in my wall of text but i want to put a order in in a few days and wanna make sure i have my numbers right.




> 6.) Looking a head for a year of my outline of anabolic use and was thinking of linear dosage and was wondering if you think these numbers would work , please bare with me if this makes me look like a chump.
> Reload 1 450mg Test E & 400mg Masteron 
> Reload 2 600mg Test E & 600mg Masteron thinking of going 750mg test on this one instead.
> Reload 3 750mg Test E & 700mg Masteron
> Reload 4 900mg Test E & 800mg Masteron
> Reload 5 1050mg Test E & 900mg Masteron


can you help shed some light on this? or does the second blast really need to be double of the first? 

thanks again!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> BIG Thanks for taking the time to reply, but just one thing is not clear!
> 
> If i drop the eq, and add Masterone then should i increase the deca ?* I would not recommend it because it will decrease libido-hence causing depression!*
> Thanks again!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, 
> 
> If you were me and had only 2 carbs meals in low-carb day, what would you choose for the best time? The workout time is in the evening after finishing work at office (around 6 PM).
> Breakfast and Post-Workout? or Breakfast and Pre-Workout? *Breakfast and pre-workout would be better and add in a few fats pre-workout to keep from running out of energy..By not taking in carbs post-workout you will lose even more body fat!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bigron...true or false...ectomorphs recovery is faster needing more training volume..and..endomorphs recovery slower.. needing higher reps .....and less training volume???? *Somatotypes do not dictate one's recovery abilities. I compare that myth to the erroneous book written years back titled-"EAT ACCORDING TO YOUR BLOOD TYPE". What I often tell females I train is to eat according to their BUTT TYPE..If it's too FAT eat less and do more super lunges..If it's too FLAT eat more protein and do more super lunges! LOL*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie. I was rereading the first part of the Slingshot method and have a question on actual workouts. I'm a powerlifter and would like to know your opinion on the Westside Louis Simmons method of training. Specifically the 1 max effort workout and the 1 speed day workout per week for each lift. What are your thoughts on the multiple short rest 45-90 seconds between sets on speed day? *The Westside Louis Simmons method for power-lifting is very good. The reason for the speed day using less rest time between sets has to do with building explosive power and strength endurance which helps with both coming out of the hole and being able to finish getting the weight up. For example, when doing bench presses you need explosive-power developed through speed training to get the bar off your chest and then you need strength-endurance by performing multiple short- rest- sets to continue pushing through with the movement when you hit a sticking point.* is this beneficial or too short of a rest period. Also Westside basically maxs out on some movement each week. Not necessarily the lift itself but something that is supposed to benefit the lift. It may be inclines or weighted dips for the bench press or just a max set of 6, 8 or 10 reps. Thanks man.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> My first ever cycle was going to be test at 500 like you said, my 2nd reload I was thinking Eq with it to help with appetite. Should I include masteron there too?* Yes include masteron and keep in test as well*. Also if I was to do Adrol which decreases appetite w/ Eq which increases it, would that be an okay idea?* No one can answer this question with accuracy. You will have to try it and see how it works for your body chemistry. Keep in mind EQ does not increase everyones appetite. I have seen some have a decrease in appetite. Also, some get extremely nauseated with anadrol while others are perfectly fine.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Is there a big difference in having dextrose vs just gatorade for pwo? *Not at all. The whole post workout argument on which carbohydrate source is superior is simply a complete waste of time! And quite often it's governed towards trying to sell you a supplement. I prefer a banana just because it taste good. Sometimes I go with an apple.* Also a guy told me if you take "Dell" it can lower blood pressure if it increases on cycle or if you already have high BP, is this good or is there a different thing I should use?* Go with real food products for both post-workout carbs and post-workout protein*! Thanks!


above

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ron,
I think you missed my post regarding casein, egg, whey in the pages before : http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...04#post6077704

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, What's your thoughts & opinions about casein protein (especially the two best & undenaturated form which are micellar casein & milk protein isolate)? *Everyone can react different to various types of proteins-and this includes casein, whey and egg whites. You obviosuly need a protein source that prevents giving you excessive gas, irritable bowel syndrome, heart burn, stomach bloat while at the same time being low in cholesterol and affordable. Chewing meat takes time and most of us do not have the time or desire to chew meat 5-6 times per day not do we want the cholesterol contained there- in. Many protein powders on the market are also full of choleterol. Casein is very expensive and not regulated by the FDA so there's no guarantee what you are getting. I quit using all protein powders and rely mostly on liquid egg whites for my protein source and I have made better gains but some get gassed up from them and have to use them sparingly while relying more on other protein sources such as whey isolate protein mixed with fats. Liquid Egg whites are Cheaper than casein and have a 100% bioavailability. Bioavailability is a measure of how much of the protein’s aminos actually make it to the actual muscles themselves. A score of 100 means that the protein meets the amino acid and digestibility requirements for humans!
> 
> 
> Although the digestion rate of liquid egg whites aren't as slow as casein, when you add in some fats (my preference is peanut butter) 
> it's released slower making it perfect for a continued supply of protein throughout the night. Obviously, you would skip the fats immediately following your workout. This rule applies to all protein sources- "adding some fats in there slows down the digestion rate". Also, you can do a mixture various proteins such as liquid egg whites, whey isolate and/or casein while adding fats to slow digestion rate..* 
> 
> My concern is that whey is a fast acting protein (which lasts only 60-120 mins in our body) where as egg whites is medium acting protein which lasts 3-4 hours in our body. BTW casein is the slowest acting protein which lasts 6-7 hours in our body.
> Since you recommend taking a scoop of whey protein powder + a cup of egg whites (equaling 50 grams of protein) for between meals & last meal of the day in SLINGSHOT DIET. Do we need to incorporate casein protein (either micellar casein or milk protein isolate) for between meals & last meal of the day in blends of whey protein & egg whites to stay in anabolic state & keep protein nitrogen balance longer?


above

----------


## Dtrain17

Hey thanks for answering my questions, you didn't say anything about this "Dell" drug but I never heard of it also so idk. Anyways I wanted to know being an ectomorph, if I should seperate carbs and fats at all, apparently if you do that it allows you to kind of eat more calories?

----------


## Dtrain17

For the first cycle I said I'd do 500 test and 2nd reload would be with eq, how much eq should I go with as well as masteron if I add that in for test being at 500, and also test at 750 (not sure which i'll go with).

----------


## Dtrain17

I know it depends but a lot of people say you absolutely need nolva or clomid to get back to normal even with hcg after a cycle, just wanna know for sure because i'm starting maybe in a month or two. 
If I took hcg during cycle, could I stop it after and use nolva/clomid only? I wanna do just hcg if I can but after the cycle when the dosages are way higher it gets really pricey, it would cost 115$/5000 iu's hcg for me which ends up being a lot when you use over 2000 iu's per day or around there plus on cycle. Thanks I really appreciate it!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Dtrain17;6089306]Hey thanks for answering my questions, you didn't say anything about this "Dell" drug but I never heard of it also so idk. *The only DELL I know of is a computer so whatever it is you are talking about I would steer clear if it lowers blood presure!*  Anyways I wanted to know being an ectomorph, if I should seperate carbs and fats at all, apparently if you do that it allows you to kind of eat more calories? *Slow burning carbohydrates are your best friend being an ectomorph because they slowly convert to sugar-hence keeping your appetite good all day long. On the other hands healthy fats are also very important because they contain over twice as many calories per gram than any other macronutrient. You already know protein is important but many ectomorphs find they can only eat around 1 gram per pound of body weight in order to stomach enough carbohydrates to put on weight. Remember, protein bloats you up and lowers appetite! Also, the thermic effect of protein can actually further speed up your metabolism. Try and get most of your calories from from healthy carbohydrates and add in healthy fats from there as needed to help gain weight. Having a high carb and fat meal combo for breakfast and before bed time will help you gain weight, especially before going to bed! If you still have trouble gaining weight add fats to your lunch to boost caloric intake. Other than that focus on clean carbs to keep appetite high and of course keep protein between 1-1.5 grmas per pound of BW depending on what you can stomach..* /QUOTE]above

----------


## Peter32

Hey ronnie 

I am about to start a new cycle after only 2 weeks off (test e 500mg ) considering jumping straight back into my 2 nd cycle but of deca 300 (300mg per wk)an test e (600mg per wk) I didn't read all post 285pages full but what was your view on AI an PCT ?? An being I've had 2 weeks off in full from training an steroids should I just use your blast training (reload-Deload) or slingshot blast training ( low an high volume sets per wk)?? How do you perform your reps tempo? 2/1/2/1 ??

----------


## noon

Great read lots to implement. into my routines

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

reverse bench press..verses...inclines for upper chest

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> For the first cycle I said I'd do 500 test and 2nd reload would be with eq, how much eq should I go with as well as masteron if I add that in for test being at 500, and also test at 750 (not sure which i'll go with).*Go with 600 mgs of EQ and 300 mgs of mast along with your test dosages during first 2 reloads.*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I know it depends but a lot of people say you absolutely need nolva or clomid to get back to normal even with hcg after a cycle, just wanna know for sure because i'm starting maybe in a month or two. *Nothing concerning the human body can be interpreted in absolutes. It's okay to add nolva and clomid after a long cycle to ensure faster restoration but HCG is the main drug needed and I have seen full restoration of the testis time and time again with hcg alone. However, anytime anti-es are included in the cycle you need anti-es pct as well.* 
> If I took hcg during cycle, could I stop it after and use nolva/clomid only? *You could use that approach. I still prefer using some hcg post cycle for maximum results. Why don't you just continue using HCG at lower dosages for 2-3 weeks post cycle? That protocol would make it more affordable!*  I wanna do just hcg if I can but after the cycle when the dosages are way higher it gets really pricey, it would cost 115$/5000 iu's hcg for me which ends up being a lot when you use over 2000 iu's per day or around there plus on cycle. Thanks I really appreciate it!


above

----------


## alex.mitev

Hey , I have recently read this whole thread. I`m at the end of my cycle whereas i tried to bulk the first 4 weeks and now trying to get leaner for another 4. Currently I`m on 200 gr rice (breakfast and post workout around 8 pm ), 50 olive oil, 80 gr almonds , before bed, 9 egg whites, one whole egg, 50 gr whey protein, 900 gr chicken breasts. Workout 4 times a week, 20 min of cardio 7 days a week, my sixpack is showing now. I`m 87 kg, 185 cm, 27 years of age. Here`s what i`ve been using :

1-8 test prop 400 mg weeklt
1-7 50 mg stanozol daily
6-8 (3 weeks) - tren acetat 0.5 ml daily (1ml contains 75 mg)
1-8 50 mg proviron daily
6-8 10mg tamoxifen daily
Also I`m running LDN 1mg before going to bed. Respond really well - no testicular shrinkage whatsoever, no low sex drive, nothing.
Vitamin b6 50 mg daily
1-6 t3 (really eats lots of muscle) 3 weeks 25 mg, 2 weeks 50 mg, 1 week 12.5 mg. I`ll quit tomorrow.

I would like to run 20 weeks cycle as recommended here in order to put LEAN mass with the next 10 weeks.
I`m considering running test enan 500 mg weekly + boldenone 400 mg weekly + proviron 50 mg daily. How it looks like?:

9-10 250 mg test enan deload
REload
11-18 500 mg test enan
11-18 400 mg boldenone
11-20 50 mg proviron daily
Keep on using B6
11-20 tamoxifen 20 mg daily
HOw long should i continue the LDN? till week 23?

I have two more weeks on prop and tren and i think i will be able to come down to 9-10 % BF. 
Once deload starts weeks 9-10 i would like to start slowly bulking lean mass while maintaining the BF. 
How do i up the carbs? Should i get the fats lower?

Your reply will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie 
> 
> I am about to start a new cycle after only 2 weeks off (test e 500mg ) considering jumping straight back into my 2 nd cycle but of deca 300 (300mg per wk)an test e (600mg per wk) I didn't read all post 285pages full but what was your view on AI an PCT ?? *Use anti-es during pct only if they are used while on cycle or if hcg causes you to have gyno symptoms.* .An being I've had 2 weeks off in full from training an steroids should I just use your blast training (reload-Deload) or slingshot blast training ( low an high volume sets per wk)?? *Higher volume for 8 week reload and lower volume for 2 week deloads*. How do you perform your reps tempo? 2/1/2/1 ??* It varies on the exercise used so there is no set rule. 2/1 is in the ballpark. Just don't use momentum so you make sure and stimulate the target muscle to the maximum, get a full range of motion to the best of your ability without over stretching your tendons, and lift the weights smoothly don't throw them around.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey , I have recently read this whole thread. I`m at the end of my cycle whereas i tried to bulk the first 4 weeks and now trying to get leaner for another 4. Currently I`m on 200 gr rice (breakfast and post workout around 8 pm ), 50 olive oil, 80 gr almonds , before bed, 9 egg whites, one whole egg, 50 gr whey protein, 900 gr chicken breasts. Workout 4 times a week, 20 min of cardio 7 days a week, my sixpack is showing now. I`m 87 kg, 185 cm, 27 years of age. Here`s what i`ve been using :
> 
> 1-8 test prop 400 mg weeklt
> 1-7 50 mg stanozol daily
> 6-8 (3 weeks) - tren acetat 0.5 ml daily (1ml contains 75 mg)
> 1-8 50 mg proviron daily
> 6-8 10mg tamoxifen daily
> Also I`m running LDN 1mg before going to bed. Respond really well - no testicular shrinkage whatsoever, no low sex drive, nothing.
> Vitamin b6 50 mg daily
> ...


above

----------


## Peter32

> above


Thanks heaps Ronnie your advice is greatly appreciated and can't wait to start this new program  :Wink:  I'm hoping on my next reload to do a cutting phase using Anavor (first time) what dosage should I use and should this be stacked with a larger test e dose aswell?? Thinking since reducing body fat at this point would be my goal would a twice a week per body part reload phase be appropriate?? 

Cheers again for your advice

----------


## Dtrain17

Originally Posted by Dtrain17 
I know it depends but a lot of people say you absolutely need nolva or clomid to get back to normal even with hcg after a cycle , just wanna know for sure because i'm starting maybe in a month or two. Nothing concerning the human body can be interpreted in absolutes. It's okay to add nolva and clomid after a long cycle to ensure faster restoration but HCG is the main drug needed and I have seen full restoration of the testis time and time again with hcg alone. However, anytime anti-es are included in the cycle you need anti-es pct as well. 
--------------------------------------------------
Sorry it wouldn't let me quote, it loaded forever. So if I know nothing is set in stone but i'm getting ready for my first cycle, no Eq in this one b/c I wanna see how I react to test alone, and masteron for now isn't available, I think i'll take proviron though. Id like to know if I did the hcg during cycle, assuming no anti-e is needed, how much after cycle (keeping it less than you normally recommend)? I think I would use nolva also with the lower hcg (clomid I know isn't needed).

Do I need proviron after also (50mgs per day)?
How much nolva? If you could at least say what would work for the avg guy, I know there's no definite answer.
Your help is appreciated, thanks Ron. If I took hcg during cycle, could I stop it after and use nolva/clomid only? You could use that approach. I still prefer using some hcg post cycle for maximum results. Why don't you just continue using HCG at lower dosages for 2-3 weeks post cycle? That protocol would make it more affordable! I wanna do just hcg if I can but after the cycle when the dosages are way higher it gets really pricey, it would cost 115$/5000 iu's hcg for me which ends up being a lot when you use over 2000 iu's per day or around there plus on cycle. Thanks I really appreciate it!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks heaps Ronnie your advice is greatly appreciated and can't wait to start this new program  I'm hoping on my next reload to do a cutting phase using Anavor (first time) what dosage should I use and should this be stacked with a larger test e dose aswell?? *40mgs of var and fairly high dose of test is good hanging onto muscle/strength while cutting. I would add masteron as well to help eliminate water retention.* Thinking since reducing body fat at this point would be my goal would a twice a week per body part reload phase be appropriate?? *Stick to training each muscle only once a week while dieting down. Twice a week muscle training is harder on the joints because you will have less water/fat to cushion them.*
> 
> Cheers again for your advice


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Originally Posted by Dtrain17 
> I know it depends but a lot of people say you absolutely need nolva or clomid to get back to normal even with hcg after a cycle , just wanna know for sure because i'm starting maybe in a month or two. *No you do not need nolva and clomid! Only hcg is needed unless you have been running an anti-es like masteron or aromasin during your cycle then you need an anti-es like nolvadex during pct. There are a few people who don't use anything for pct and bounce back fairly fast while most do not. I always recommend pct!* Nothing concerning the human body can be interpreted in absolutes. It's okay to add nolva and clomid after a long cycle to ensure faster restoration but HCG is the main drug needed and I have seen full restoration of the testis time and time again with hcg alone. However, anytime anti-es are included in the cycle you need anti-es pct as well. 
> --------------------------------------------------
> Sorry it wouldn't let me quote, it loaded forever. So if I know nothing is set in stone but i'm getting ready for my first cycle, no Eq in this one b/c I wanna see how I react to test alone, and masteron for now isn't available, I think i'll take proviron though. *Proviron is a very mild anti-es and nolvadex will be needed along with hcg pct if proviron is used!* Id like to know if I did the hcg during cycle, assuming no anti-e is needed, how much after cycle (keeping it less than you normally recommend)?* 500-1000 eod of hcg for 2 weeks and keep nolvadex in for 4 weeks.* I think I would use nolva also with the lower hcg (clomid I know isn't needed). 
> 
> Do I need proviron after also (50mgs per day)? You can use nolvadex and/or proviron pct. *You could also run just 25mgs of proviron to help with your sex drive when coming off the androgens. Only 25 mgs of proviron per day will not have enough anabolic effect to counteract the hcg. Run either or both for 4 weeks.
> pct. It's really just left up to you at this point because both ways will work.* How much nolva?* 40 daily* If you could at least say what would work for the avg guy, I know there's no definite answer. *hcg is what works for the average guy. I think adding in some nolvadex at 40 daily is a good plan and 25 of proviron daily is okay as well for those wanting a litle extra boost in libido.* 
> Your help is appreciated, thanks Ron. If I took hcg during cycle, could I stop it after and use nolva/clomid only? You could use that approach. I still prefer using some hcg post cycle for maximum results. Why don't you just continue using HCG at lower dosages for 2-3 weeks post cycle? That protocol would make it more affordable! I wanna do just hcg if I can but after the cycle when the dosages are way higher it gets really pricey, it would cost 115$/5000 iu's hcg for me which ends up being a lot when you use over 2000 iu's per day or around there plus on cycle. Thanks I really appreciate it! Study explaining why it's okay to continune using proviron during pct: Int J Gynaecol Obstet. 1988 Feb;26(1):121-8. 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6090575]reverse bench press..verses...inclines for upper chest [B]*IMO most people get very little overall chest development from incline presses, including the upper pecs . Muscle stimulation of the upper chest during incline presses only increases by about 5% as compared to the flat or slight decline press bench press. But muscle stimulation in the front deltoids increased by a whopping 85%! This is why I recommend incline presses on a standard incline press at around 30-45 degrees for those who have weak front delts instead of front raises to supplement to their overhead shoulder presses. Incline presse work the front delts more so than overhead persses because the side heads of the delts are strongly stimulated during overhead shoulder presses. 

The neck press using a wide grip is superior to incline presses for upper chest development but it's hard on the rotator cuffs. In addition, incline presses can put a lot of strain on the rotator cuffs and the muscles/disk located in the neck (cervical spine)! A better exercise to increase muscle stimulation in the upper chest regions is using a flat bench with a reverse grip because muscle stimulation of the upper chest increases by around 30% when using the reverse-grip as opposed to the regular over-hand grip . However, doing this with a bar puts way too much strain on the wrist, even when using a smith machine for balance control so the answer is using a life fitness dual cable flat chest press machine using a modified reverse grip. Turn the handles so that your palms are facing one another to prevent wrist strain. You also want to begin the movement with a grip slightly wider than your shoulders and then allow your arms to travel inwards and slighlty upwards during the contraction to stimulate the upper chest. The modified reverse grip still helps keep your elbows in close to the body and your upper arms parallel to your torso-hence increasing the stimulation of the of upper chest!You can use dumbells as well. NOTE: That funky so-called upper chest exercise you see people at the gym doing with cable where they bring their arms up in front up their body with palms facing upward does not stimulate the upper chest as some have been misled into believing but rather the anterior deltoids! [/B][/*QUOTE]above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ron..thoughts on masteron .......during pct????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6092216]


> reverse bench press..verses...inclines for upper chest [B]*IMO most people get very little overall chest development from incline presses, including the upper pecs . Muscle stimulation of the upper chest during incline presses only increases by about 5% as compared to the flat or slight decline press bench press. But muscle stimulation in the front deltoids increased by a whopping 85%! This is why I recommend incline presses on a standard incline press at around 30-45 degrees for those who have weak front delts instead of front raises to supplement to their overhead shoulder presses. Incline presse work the front delts more so than overhead persses because the side heads of the delts are strongly stimulated during overhead shoulder presses. 
> 
> The neck press using a wide grip is superior to incline presses for upper chest development but it's hard on the rotator cuffs. In addition, incline presses can put a lot of strain on the rotator cuffs and the muscles/disk located in the neck (cervical spine)! A better exercise to increase muscle stimulation in the upper chest regions is using a flat bench with a reverse grip because muscle stimulation of the upper chest increases by around 30% when using the reverse-grip as opposed to the regular over-hand grip . However, doing this with a bar puts way too much strain on the wrist, even when using a smith machine for balance control so the answer is using a life fitness dual cable flat chest press machine using a modified reverse grip. Turn the handles so that your palms are facing about halfway up or just slighty more so-just to the point your wrist are not put at risk for being strained or in pain. You also want to begin the movement with a grip slightly wider than your shoulders and then allow your arms to travel inwards and slighlty upwards during the contraction. The modified reverse grip still helps keep your elbows in close to the body and your upper arms parallel to your torso-hence increasing the stimulation of the of upper chest! That funky so-called upper chest exercise you see people at the gym doing with cable where they bring their arms up in front up their body with palms facing upward does not stimulate the upper chest as some have been misled into believing but rather the anterior deltoids! [/B][/*QUOTE]above


greatly appreciated big ron!!! giving this a try my man!!!!!

----------


## alex.mitev

> above


Exactly, the low dose naltrexone is the LDN I`m reffering to. IMO this works wonders.

Moreover, how should i do the carb loading. Now, I load every 6th or 7th day. Here is what my menu consists of (workout day):

7 am - 9 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 100 gr rice
10 am - 220 gr chicken, veggies, 15 ml sesame oil or olive oil
12;30 - 220 gr chicken, veggies, 15 ml sesame oil/olive oil
3;30-4 pm 220 gr chicken, 100 gr rice
6pm 30 gr whey protein, 15 ml sesame oil
6;30 workout
8 pm 30 gr whey protein
9 pm 220 gr chicken, 70-80 gr walnuts
How would i go about carb loading and modifying fats?

Also once the second reloads starts, you said i`d increase carbs by 50 gr weekly, but how many carb meals i`ll be gettin daily? Only 3 (breakfast , pre and post workout or more?)

Thanks in advance

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

a bro at my gym has question for you ronnie.....supraspinatus tendon screwed up.... cant take lateral raises at any angle ....overhead press on machine cause no pain........could 8 sets for that one shoulder exercise be used to make up for lost volume??????

----------


## Dtrain17

Okay so I'll post up a cycle I wanna do soon. I can't get masteron for a while like you recommended though.

1-8 Test E (500 mgs), Proviron (50 mgs), Hcg (500 i.u)
9-10 Test E (250mgs), Hcg (1500 i.u, split into 2 shots)

And then here if I can I would do another blast, but I forget what I do if I want kids (I don't know yet so I'd like to be on the safe side.) Also I know you recommend Eq in both cycles but I'd like to use test alone first to see the sides, and I was wondering if Eq would be better to add in the next cycle or should I just bump up test dosage..too many options! Anyways the next blast would be:

1-8 Test E (500mgs), Eq (600mgs), Proviron (50mgs), Hcg (500 i.u).
9-10 Test E (250mgs)

Pct: Starts 1 week after last test shot (I think?)

1-2 Hcg (1000 i.u eod) (you recommended, to keep $ down)
1-4 Nolva (20mg Ed) *If Idc about libido, then proviron isn't really useful here?
I think you recommend aromasin to have on hand for during cycle also, I know adex is worst. 
Thanks Ronnie, I know this is a lot of questions but i'm almost ready I think, I'll post pics up to show everyone the transformation!

----------


## covs-owen

hi my name is owen im 31 years of age looking for help i no you will all go mad about this but please im looking for help.iv been working hard at my gym for the last year now and just wanted a bit of a kick start with my size as i have no probs getting big chest but arms just so hard to build on.so after a long look over the internet and a lot of words from i friend that has been lifting for about 10 years.

i been and got Tri-Tren 150 and Trenbolone Acetate iv been told i should take 1m of tri-tren for the first week and then after that i should take 1m of each every week.i no this is a hard steroid and im not sure i should be talking about this on here but could really do with a bit of help as i have now been told i should be running a test-e with this but the source i got these of said it is fine just to run both once a week.so would be great full if someone could help me thank you

----------


## Yellow

> Ron,
> 
> If you were me and had only 2 carbs meals in low-carb day, what would you choose for the best time? The workout time is in the evening after finishing work at office (around 6 PM).
> Breakfast and Post-Workout? or Breakfast and Pre-Workout? *Breakfast and pre-workout would be better and add in a few fats pre-workout to keep from running out of energy..By not taking in carbs post-workout you will lose even more body fat!*
> 
> *above*


That's great, Big Ron..
I'll do as what you said.

My usual schedule is I workout at 6 PM in the evening (after finishing work at office). I train for 1 hour and do low-moderate intensity cardio (120-130BPM) for 25-30 minutes then post-workout at 7.30 PM I have 50 gram protein from good quality whey protein isolate.
Then 45-60 minutes later (about 8:15 PM), I have a dinner consists of 9 oz of boneless chicken breast + 1 cup of steamed broccoli + 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil (since you recommend taking out carb post-workout).
My last meal of the day is at 11 PM which consists of 1 scoop of whey protein isolate + 1 cup egg whites + 1 whole egg + 1 tablespoon of peanut butter. 
Right after finishing meal, I go to bed at 11.15 PM

My concern is does the fat content of last 2 meals at night affect the GH release & blunt the GH?
How does it compared to if I incorporate carbs at dinner (2 slices of whole wheat bread) but removing the extra virgin olive oil?

----------


## slimshady01

Hey Ron whats up bud,

Im taking about 6-8 weeks off from my last 14 week cut "i cruise on 250". Do you think 6 weeks is enough or should i give my body a longer break? Ive been on for a while.

Ive come the the realization that i wont run test higher then 600 or my hair sheds like im on chemo. 

Here is what i got for my next blast and i want your opinion on the best way to run under my circumstances.

I have 150 25mg Tbol caps
Test enth " as much as i need"
2 vials of Eq300 "never ran eq because i heard its a waste but willing to try.
Deca 250 as much as i need. 


Help me put together a nice blast. My thoughts now are something like....

week 1-8 
Test 500mg
Tbol 75mg a day until run out.
Should i put EQ in here? I would have enough for 750mg for 8 weeks? or save for last 8?


Weeks 11-18
Test 600
Deca 500?

I keep caber on hand not worried about sexual performance.. hasnt been hard on me yet with deca.

how would you put what i have on hand for a nice blast..?

Ive done a few Blasts so far and put on about 20lb of mass in the last 2 years so im pretty happy. I am a small frame with more of a physique body but im ok with that. 

ive learned that cardio even while bulking keeps me leaner "3 days a week 45min" 

I also learned "from you and Tom Venutos book burn the fat feed the muscle" That keeping my carbs and fats in seperate meals does an amazing job at keeping me lean. 

First 3 meals carbs and protein "i train in the AM" and last 3 meals are Protein fats and veggies. 

Again thanks for all your help, you have been a blessing.

----------


## covs-owen

why cant i post anything not using the words they say but still says no

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ron..thoughts on masteron .......during pct???? *Do not use masteron during PCT! Even though masteron has anti-estrogen properties it also has moderate anabolic properties that will delay full testicular function.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> a bro at my gym has question for you ronnie.....supraspinatus tendon screwed up.... cant take lateral raises at any angle ....overhead press on machine cause no pain........could 8 sets for that one shoulder exercise be used to make up for lost volume?????? *I generally don't recommend over 6 sets per exercise but if it does not flare up his irritated shoulder joint or create elbow pain due to all the extra pressing, then it would be okay. Vince Gironda was known for doing 8 sets of 8 reps per exercise and it is an effective way to put on size. Have him use a pretty wide grip to increase stimulation to the side delts during the overhead press given that grip does not cause him to have tendon pain. Some people have to employ a narrow grip when experiencing supraspinatus tendon flare-ups. Also haver him try partial one arm at a time cable and dumbell lateral raises working in the lower range of that exercise ONLY with light weghts and 15 reps per set.*


above

----------


## Peter32

Hey Ronnie 

Ive started the slingshot program after a 2 week lay off from AAS an training ( I'm assuming is equal to a deload ?) so I've started on the reload program you have posted at the start of this thread with a max of 12 sets ( warmups an prep set [for first exercise only] not inclusive of 12 sets ?? ) but am not 100% sure what split to do for a 5 day training program ( found the one you posted on another site which was chest & calves, back & abs, shoulders & traps, arms, and legs) is this preferable or should I just do 1 group per day?

Also what exercises for the other muscle groups (only saw your chest day sample) and we're the reps an sets still 1-2 warmups 12-15 then 4 x 8-10 working sets is that the same for isolation exercises ?? Thanks again

----------


## invisible99

Great post! Thats what I am here for, Thank you.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Exactly, the low dose naltrexone is the LDN I`m reffering to. IMO this works wonders. *I've never used LDN but if it works for you then stick to it.* 
> Moreover, how should i do the carb loading. *You do not have to use precision with the once a week carb load. Just don't over do fast burning carbs or you will crash . Consume plenty of slow burning carbs and eat pretty much what you want without stretching out your stomach in excess*, Now, I load every 6th or 7th day. Here is what my menu consists of (workout day):
> 
> 7 am - 9 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 100 gr rice
> 10 am - 220 gr chicken, veggies, 15 ml sesame oil or olive oil
> 12;30 - 220 gr chicken, veggies, 15 ml sesame oil/olive oil
> 3;30-4 pm 220 gr chicken, 100 gr rice
> 6pm 30 gr whey protein, 15 ml sesame oil
> 6;30 workout
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> okay so i'll post up a cycle i wanna do soon. I can't get masteron for a while like you recommended though.
> 
> 1-8 test e (500 mgs), proviron (50 mgs), hcg (500 i.u)
> 9-10 test e (250mgs), hcg (1500 i.u, split into 2 shots) *keep hcg at 500 ius during deloads. Then after you go off your cycle use more hcg for 2 weeks. I think you will be fine doing a 20 week slingshot cycle then waiting to increase hcg for 2 weeks after the 20 week cycle has been completed. Keep hcg at 500 ius weekly for 20 weeks then increase it for 2 week after the 20 weeks is complete. Keeping aromasin on hand is always a good idea. Also, some need letro to knock out gyno if it's a severe case but i would not use letro for over 2 weeks at a time. It's very hard on the body as a whole.* 
> and then here if i can i would do another blast, but i forget what i do if i want kids (i don't know yet so i'd like to be on the safe side.) also i know you recommend eq in both cycles but i'd like to use test alone first to see the sides, and i was wondering if eq would be better to add in the next cycle or should i just bump up test dosage..too many options! Anyways the next blast would be:* actually i do not recommend eq. It's better to use more test imo.* 
> 
> 1-8 test e (500mgs), eq (600mgs), proviron (50mgs), hcg (500 i.u). *(i would increase test to 750 mgs here whether you add in the 600mgs of eq or not.*9-10 test e (250mgs)
> 
> pct: Starts 1 week after last test shot (i think?)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi my name is owen im 31 years of age looking for help i no you will all go mad about this but please im looking for help.iv been working hard at my gym for the last year now and just wanted a bit of a kick start with my size as i have no probs getting big chest but arms just so hard to build on.so after a long look over the internet and a lot of words from i friend that has been lifting for about 10 years.
> 
> I been and got tri-tren 150 and trenbolone acetate iv been told i should take 1m of tri-tren for the first week and then after that i should take 1m of each every week.i no this is a hard steroid and im not sure i should be talking about this on here but could really do with a bit of help as i have now been told i should be running a test-e with this but the source i got these of said it is fine just to run both once a week.so would be great full if someone could help me thank you *well, you never inject tren acetate just once a week. It only last for 2 days max so that would not work. You would need to inject 1 cc of tren acetate every other day or (monday, wednesday, friday) if used alone. If running both tri-tren and tren acetate during a first cycle then my suggestion would be to inject half a cc of both products eod or 3 times per week. That's 1/2 cc of tri-tren and half a cc of ten acetate in the same syringe meaning you will be injecting 1 cc of tren esters each injection.*


above

----------


## MADMAX1078

Ronnie, first i just want to say thanks! your info is great! 
second I was wandering if you have a book out that i could purchase etc? 
And I am just about to do a test enenthate/anavar cycle and was wandering if I should do a "anabolic prime" for the first 2 wks after first injection to wait till it kicks in before I start my reload or should I start my 8 week reload and my first shot at the same time?

stats: 31yrs old body type: ectomorphy 
planning on taking 500mgs/wk of TEST E for 10 weeks. and anavar 70mgs/day from weeks 5-10 and a pct with nolva/hgc


I am looking into doing a more involved and mesured diet plan this cycle and I am looking for more info to read, any suggestions?

----------


## Dtrain17

> above


Okay that sounds good, thanks for the repliy! The reason I thought eq would be good is because i'm more of an ectomorph and it's hard for me to eat as much as I need to. 
If i'm on aas I figured I need to up my protein a bit, and i'm at maybe 1.2 grams per lbs now (natural) which is around 210 grams of protein and is around the max I could get. I know it doesn't always increase appetite but I figured I would take the chance, but it's also pricey to use 600 mgs when I could use something else at half the amount with around the same results.

----------


## Jerseyboy2180

Help
I just started a test cycle two weeks ago the first week I took 100 mgs and the second week I took 200mgs and now my nipples are hurting I don't feel any lumps can somebody help me with this I would like to know if anybody have had this?

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Help
> I just started a test cycle two weeks ago the first week I took 100 mgs and the second week I took 200mgs and now my nipples are hurting I don't feel any lumps can somebody help me with this I would like to know if anybody have had this?


Start your on thread man. Damn

----------


## totallyok3d

Hey Ron,

Ran Test E and Winny on a 20 week cutting cycle. Had some personal issues go on and took a beating on my funds and now am unable to get my hands on HCG . I do have Nolva and Clomid on hand, would I just run these 2 since I will not be able to get the HCG. This is what I have planned. What will happen that I won't have the HCG and ran a cycle for that long? I'm kind of worried.

Nolva - 40/20/20/20
Clomid - 100/50/50/50

Would you run 6 weeks since no HCG?

----------


## totallyok3d

After 20 week cutting cycle my cals were lower then normal to cut bodyfat as low as possible. How would I adjust my diet going into PCT? Run maintenance cals?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I have a question regarding dosing. My last deload started a week ago and I've been using 600 mg of Test E all the time while blasting with other compounds and additional Test P. My last reload was 600 mg Test E/600 mg Test P/800 mg Tren A/700 mg Masteron P/350 mg NPP/50 mg Tbol along with 8 i.u.'s of hgh. This deload I dropped every thing but the 600 mg Test P and rolled the hgh down to 4 i.u.'s.I have not been counting calories and macro's exactly at this point only because I have for so long I'm fairly sure where I am anyway after all this time. I've been using STS for 3 years with incredible results. I'm 6'2" 263lbs+- 47 years old, about 8% BF (here's a front pic, maybe you could guess at it for me) and am on year around except for 4 weeks last year I dropped to 250 mg test E.

My problem is that this time, in the first week of my deload I've lost 12 lbs!! My buddy says he can't tell by looking and maybe it was just water weight, but I wouldn't think Tren masteron and Tbol would make you retain much water. I haven't really changed my diet, except to roll the protein down a little and pick it up with carbs. I'm wondering if at my age and stats if I shouldn't up my deload dose of Test to a gram a week. I know ou say pro's do this and I would never consider myself in their category, but I think I'm pretty big for 8% body fat and maybe I should consider it. 12 lbs is scary to lose that fast after all the hard work. I might add I've not lost much strength, just maybe some reps in the later sets. BTW, my next reload will be 600 mg Test E/850 mg MENT/700 mg Masteron P/ 600 mg Tren E/350 mg NPP/75 mg Var/8 i.u.'s HGH on a 12 week slow cut to 5-6% What do you think about the cycle for my goal? Also about my deload dose? Thanks in advance buddy!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> That's great, Big Ron..
> I'll do as what you said.
> 
> My usual schedule is I workout at 6 PM in the evening (after finishing work at office). I train for 1 hour and do low-moderate intensity cardio (120-130BPM) for 25-30 minutes then post-workout at 7.30 PM I have 50 gram protein from good quality whey protein isolate.
> Then 45-60 minutes later (about 8:15 PM), I have a dinner consists of 9 oz of boneless chicken breast + 1 cup of steamed broccoli + 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil (since you recommend taking out carb post-workout).
> My last meal of the day is at 11 PM which consists of 1 scoop of whey protein isolate + 1 cup egg whites + 1 whole egg + 1 tablespoon of peanut butter. 
> Right after finishing meal, I go to bed at 11.15 PM
> 
> My concern is does the fat content of last 2 meals at night affect the GH release & blunt the GH? *Fats do not blunt the release of GH at night only carbs can do that some at night. Also do not drink whole eggs raw beause they are not pasteurized. Only liquid egg whites are safe to consume uncooked!*  How does it compared to if I incorporate carbs at dinner (2 slices of whole wheat bread) but removing the extra virgin olive oil? *This is a very good question and it really just depends on your body type. Some actually do better on the carbs at dinner while others do better with fats. Give it a try both ways and see where you stand*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron whats up bud,
> 
> Im taking about 6-8 weeks off from my last 14 week cut "i cruise on 250". Do you think 6 weeks is enough or should i give my body a longer break? Ive been on for a while. *6 weeks is plenty!*
> Ive come the the realization that i wont run test higher then 600 or my hair sheds like im on chemo. *Then stay around 4-500 mgs weekly* 
> 
> Here is what i got for my next blast and i want your opinion on the best way to run under my circumstances.
> 
> I have 150 25mg Tbol caps
> Test enth " as much as i need"
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why cant i post anything not using the words they say but still says no


*I have no idea?*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie 
> 
> Ive started the slingshot program after a 2 week lay off from AAS an training ( I'm assuming is equal to a deload ?)* It's a prime, not a deload but will work just fine.* so I've started on the reload program you have posted at the start of this thread with a max of 12 sets ( warmups an prep set [for first exercise only] not inclusive of 12 sets ?? ) but am not 100% sure what split to do for a 5 day training program ( found the one you posted on another site which was chest & calves, back & abs, shoulders & traps, arms, and legs) is this preferable or should I just do 1 group per day? *The prep set is more for beginners and intermmediates needing to gain more strength. Advanced bodybuilders do not need a low rep prep set in 4-6 rep-range. 8-15 reps per set is best for them in order to spare tendons/joints.*
> 1*) chest/abs
> 2) back/calves
> 3) shoulders/traps
> 4) biceps/triceps/forearms
> 5) legs-quads/hams
> 6) off
> ...


above

----------


## alex.mitev

> above


Well my somatotype is kind of hard to define - i seem to be ecto ,but not the lean one :Smilie:  when i go over 300 gr of carbs i start putting on fat on my belly, I store fat mostly at the waist area as well as the lower chest area while my legs stay extremely lean all the time. It`s hard to put some size on and extremely easy to lose it (except for the legs). 

What i`m thinkig of ,for the upcoming Reload, is having for consecutive protein/casbs meals as the last one will be my pre-workout meal ( i`m always hungry during the day). Then just a protein shake immediately post-workout and a solid meal (fish, walnuts, salad) an hour later as this will be pretty much my last meal for the day. Do you think not having carbs postworkout will disrupt my lean muscle growth? Very important quesiton.

Thanks

----------


## Yellow

> Originally Posted by Yellow
> 
> That's great, Big Ron..
> I'll do as what you said.
> 
> My usual schedule is I workout at 6 PM in the evening (after finishing work at office). I train for 1 hour and do low-moderate intensity cardio (120-130BPM) for 25-30 minutes then post-workout at 7.30 PM I have 50 gram protein from good quality whey protein isolate.
> Then 45-60 minutes later (about 8:15 PM), I have a dinner consists of 9 oz of boneless chicken breast + 1 cup of steamed broccoli + 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil (since you recommend taking out carb post-workout).
> My last meal of the day is at 11 PM which consists of 1 scoop of whey protein isolate + 1 cup egg whites + 1 whole egg + 1 tablespoon of peanut butter.
> Right after finishing meal, I go to bed at 11.15 PM
> ...


No, I don't take both egg whites & whole eggs raw, Ron.. I mix 1 cup of egg whites and 1 whole egg in a bowl and beat them.. Then I lightly cook them in a frying pan (not overcooked).

I am an ecto-endo type person.
If my dinner at 8.15 PM (it's about 45-60 minutes post workout) consists of 9 oz of boneless chicken breast + 1 cup of steamed broccoli + 2 slices of whole wheat bread (substituting the extra virgin olive oil with whole wheat bread), Do you think it blunts the release of GH at night, since I go to bed at 11.15 PM?
But my last meal of the day at 11.00 PM just consists of protein & fats (1 scoop of whey protein isolate + 1 cup egg whites + 1 whole egg + 1 tablespoon of peanut butter).

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Great post! Thats what I am here for, Thank you.


*You are very welcome..Thanks!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, first i just want to say thanks! your info is great! *Thank you!*
> second I was wandering if you have a book out that i could purchase etc? *Not yet but I think I've already written a few books combined in this thread alone..lol!* 
> And I am just about to do a test enenthate/anavar cycle and was wandering if I should do a "anabolic prime" for the first 2 wks after first injection to wait till it kicks in before I start my reload or should I start my 8 week reload and my first shot at the same time? *Go straight into a reload using test/var.*
> stats: 31yrs old body type: ectomorphy 
> planning on taking 500mgs/wk of TEST E for 10 weeks. and anavar 70mgs/day from weeks 5-10 and a pct with nolva/hgc* I would recommend a 20 week slingshot cycle consisting of 2 -8 week reloads (use test/var) and 2-2 week deloads (use 1cc of test only per week).* 
> 
> I am looking into doing a more involved and mesured diet plan this cycle and I am looking for more info to read, any suggestions? *Read through this entire thread and you should something. If you have any questions beyond that just ask.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Dtrain17;6099098]Okay that sounds good, thanks for the repliy! The reason I thought eq would be good is because i'm more of an ectomorph and it's hard for me to eat as much as I need to. 
If i'm on aas I figured I need to up my protein a bit, and i'm at maybe 1.2 grams per lbs now (natural) which is around 210 grams of protein and is around the max I could get. I know it doesn't always increase appetite but I figured I would take the chance, but it's also pricey to use 600 mgs when I could use something else at half the amount with around the same results.* B complex vitamins can help stimulate the apettite and you will probably need to take prilosec for breakfast and dinner to prevent heartburn if thats an issue for you when eating a lot of food. You caould also try just 300 mgs of EQ per week to see if that helps you want to eat more.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Help
> I just started a test cycle two weeks ago the first week I took 100 mgs and the second week I took 200mgs and now my nipples are hurting I don't feel any lumps can somebody help me with this I would like to know if anybody have had this?


*Use an anti-es like aromasin!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> 
> Ran Test E and Winny on a 20 week cutting cycle. Had some personal issues go on and took a beating on my funds and now am unable to get my hands on HCG . I do have Nolva and Clomid on hand, would I just run these 2 since I will not be able to get the HCG. This is what I have planned. What will happen that I won't have the HCG and ran a cycle for that long? *No one can answer that question with accuracy but I am of the opinion it's going to take you much longer to recover. From here on out treat ordering HCG as part of the cycle and don't start without it unless you are on TRT.*  I'm kind of worried. *Dont freak out. Its just going to take you longer to recover.* 
> 
> Nolva - 40/20/20/20
> Clomid - 100/50/50/50
> 
> Would you run 6 weeks since no HCG? *YES!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> After 20 week cutting cycle my cals were lower then normal to cut bodyfat as low as possible. How would I adjust my diet going into PCT? Run maintenance cals? *Yes go back to incerasing calories because bodybuilders actually gain some muscle mass directly after a show while being off all anabolics.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron,
> i have a question regarding dosing. My last deload started a week ago and i've been using 600 mg of test e all the time while blasting with other compounds and additional test p. My last reload was 600 mg test e/600 mg test p/800 mg tren a/700 mg masteron p/350 mg npp/50 mg tbol along with 8 i.u.'s of hgh. This deload i dropped every thing but the 600 mg test p and rolled the hgh down to 4 i.u.'s.i have not been counting calories and macro's exactly at this point only because i have for so long i'm fairly sure where i am anyway after all this time. I've been using sts for 3 years with incredible results. I'm 6'2" 263lbs+- 47 years old, about 8% bf (here's a front pic, maybe you could guess at it for me) and am on year around except for 4 weeks last year i dropped to 250 mg test e.* look to be aroud 8% body fat. You look amazing for any age, especially 47 years old. I'll be 47 myself next jan. Just think what you would have looked like at 28 years of age doing what you are now!? I had 22 inch arms (pumped) back then. Now they are only 20 inches pumped so that gives you an idea how much harder it is when you get older.*
> my problem is that this time, in the first week of my deload i've lost 12 lbs!! My buddy says he can't tell by looking and maybe it was just water weight, but i wouldn't think tren masteron and tbol would make you retain much water. I haven't really changed my diet, except to roll the protein down a little and pick it up with carbs. I'm wondering if at my age and stats if i shouldn't up my deload dose of test to a gram a week. I know ou say pro's do this and i would never consider myself in their category, but i think i'm pretty big for 8% body fat and maybe i should consider it. *i would say go with 750 -1 gram of test weekly on your deloads if losing that much water weight is a problem for you. It's not muscle, it's water weight! Keep in mind reducing gh can cause water loss as well if its generic from china.* 12 lbs is scary to lose that fast after all the hard work. I might add i've not lost much strength, just maybe some reps in the later sets. *this means you are not losing muscle, just a lot of water weight*. Btw, my next reload will be 600 mg test e/850 mg ment/700 mg masteron p/ 600 mg tren e/350 mg npp/75 mg var/8 i.u.'s hgh on a 12 week slow cut to 5-6% what do you think about the cycle for my goal? *that should cover it!* also about my deload dose? *750-1 gram of test-e weekly* thanks in advance buddy!


above

----------


## wolfsmane

Should one build off shoulder presses for cannonball deltoids then use isolation movements such as front and side dumbbell raises sparingly?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Wow! What a read! This makes a lot of sense. I guess I need to incorporate a de-load in my routine!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

This sure gave me a lot to think about! 

Great post bro!

----------


## bigp87

Hey Ronnie, great thread! 

I consider myself a Endomorph body type, can gain bodyfat fairly easy etc.

I'm weighing around 200LBS at the moment, 5"7, 25 years old with bodyfat at around 16% i'd estimate. I am currently on cutting cycle consiting of sus & Tren , and used dbol for kickstart. 

I'm considering doing a 20 week slingshot cycle as you have outlined. I have done fair few cycles in the past, and I don't feel many side effects however the gear is 100%. I am quite tolerant to most drugs I would say...

I want a pure out lean mass cycle, with maximum muscle gained as possible.., what do do you think of the following for someone with my stats.

The highest mg cycle so far i have ran is Test E @ 750mg, Deca @400mg, DBOL @ 40mg ed.

Week 1-8: Test E - 500mg - 750mg ??
Week 1-8: Deca - 400mg 
week 1-8: Dbol - 25mg - 30mg (can I run higher?)

Week 9-10: Test E - 250mg 

Week 11-18: Test E - 1000mg
Week 11-18: Deca - 500mg or Tren E - 400mg ?
Week 11-18: Dbol - 50mg ED

Week 19-20 Test E 250mg

Week 21-24: Nolva 20/20/20/20
Week 21-24 Clomid 50/50/50/50

Would these dosages be alright? Or should I up them further.
Should I replace the deca with tren for the full 20 weeks?

Thanks a lot appreciate it.

----------


## totallyok3d

> Hey Ron,
> 
> Ran Test E and Winny on a 20 week cutting cycle . Had some personal issues go on and took a beating on my funds and now am unable to get my hands on HCG . I do have Nolva and Clomid on hand, would I just run these 2 since I will not be able to get the HCG. This is what I have planned. What will happen that I won't have the HCG and ran a cycle for that long? *No one can answer that question with accuracy but I am of the opinion it's going to take you much longer to recover. From here on out treat ordering HCG as part of the cycle and don't start without it unless you are on TRT.* I'm kind of worried. *Dont freak out. Its just going to take you longer to recover.* 
> 
> Nolva - 40/20/20/20
> Clomid - 100/50/50/50
> 
> Would you run 6 weeks since no HCG? *YES!*


Thanks Ron!

So this is what I have planned for 6 weeks

Nolva 40/40/20/20/20/20
Clomid - 100/100/50/50/50/50

Do those dosages look good? Maybe even go 8 weeks or that to excessive?

----------


## totallyok3d

Ron,

As stated above been running Test E on cutting cycle for about 15 weeks and will end at 20. I'm still dropping weight through this cycle and solid cutting diet. My question is when i go into PCT will I drop even more weight due to comming off the test and loosing excessive water weight? and will I look more lean then when I'm on the test since I have been holding so much water?

----------


## Dtrain17

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6104043]


> Okay that sounds good, thanks for the repliy! The reason I thought eq would be good is because i'm more of an ectomorph and it's hard for me to eat as much as I need to. 
> If i'm on aas I figured I need to up my protein a bit, and i'm at maybe 1.2 grams per lbs now (natural) which is around 210 grams of protein and is around the max I could get. I know it doesn't always increase appetite but I figured I would take the chance, but it's also pricey to use 600 mgs when I could use something else at half the amount with around the same results.* B complex vitamins can help stimulate the apettite and you will probably need to take prilosec for breakfast and dinner to prevent heartburn if thats an issue for you when eating a lot of food. You caould also try just 300 mgs of EQ per week to see if that helps you want to eat more.[/*QUOTE]above


Okay thanks, the heartburn shouldn't be a problem and I do take vitamin B complex already as well as B12 with it also. I do 20 mins of cardio 3x/week also but after my workout, maybe do it at a different time to have 2 times a day where my metabolism is increased - for more hunger? 

Okay so I know your pct protocol, other guys said hcg at 500 all cycle also but then when you go to pct I heard hcg isn't necessary, just use nolva. I know both ways would work just wondering your thoughts on that! Thanks Big Ron

----------


## hsvcraig

Ronny, hey mate would me running 10 weeks on 4 weeks pct then back and so on be a safe way not to shutdown your natural test forever?? Thanks mate

----------


## slimshady01

You put together my cycle under my circumstances i have... Here it is again .


weeks 1-8
Test 500
Tbol 75mg 

Weeks 11 -18

Test 400
Deca 400
EQ 400.

Question 1..
Can i up the EQ to 600? I have 300mg EQ in 1cc so it would be easier to measure or is there a reason to stay lower.


Question 2 is about priming before my blast on Aug 27th.

Starting Monday which is 2 weeks out from blast I was going to drop protein in half and either up my carbs or up my fat... Im only at about 23-2400 calories a day maintaining abs and staying lean. I even do cardio 5-6 days a week now at 45 in order to stay lean.... I have a slow metabolism and this maintains my current weight. 

Im anywhere from 150-200 carbs most days of the week.. Thursday I do a refeed and get around 400 carbs but i drop protein and fat to keep calories around 24-2600. Then on sundays I eat normal and end the night off with a nice cheat. Monday through Saturday im 100% clean and never cheat.

I just want to try this prime out these coming 2 weeks and see how i do come blast. 

I can go higher carbs but i cant go high fats or i put on fat. If i go higher fats i cant do as many carbs or same thing... 

So if i drop protein in half and up carbs i will probably be getting less then 30 fats a day the way it will work out. I would be around 350 to 400 carbs 125 Protein and 30-40 fats.. Does this seem ok with you?

If I go higher fat I would be more of a protein veggie fats with pre and post carbs only..

Which do you prefer?? i can stay lean on either scenario and will continue cardio until bulk. 


AS far as training I reread your post and it looks like 4-6 sets per body part at 12-15 reps stop few sets before failure?

Just making sure cus normally you dont go so many sets but at a higher rep range with lighter weight maybe its ok?


Thanks Ronnie.



oh one more thing... lower cals on off days?

----------


## bobbysteels

How wonderful, will follow this through

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Well my somatotype is kind of hard to define - i seem to be ecto ,but not the lean one *This means you are a hard gainer. [*B]*The best drug combo for such a body type is is test/tren/masteron/ GH and an occasional oral to help you gain additonal strength but the first four injectable anabolics mentioned are key to gaining additional lean mass without carrying as much bodyfat..* when i go over 300 gr of carbs i start putting on fat on my belly, I store fat mostly at the waist area as well as the lower chest area while my legs stay extremely lean all the time. *It`s hard to put some size on and extremely easy to lose it (except for the legs). You should not bulk up but rather eat clean, train hard and work on gaining lean mass at a slow pace. 4 days per week of training is perfect! I have a very similar somatotype as you..[/*B]
> 
> What i`m thinkig of ,for the upcoming Reload, is having for consecutive protein/casbs meals as the last one will be my pre-workout meal ( i`m always hungry during the day). Then just a protein shake immediately post-workout and a solid meal (fish, walnuts, salad) an hour later as this will be pretty much my last meal for the day. Do you think not having carbs postworkout will disrupt my lean muscle growth? I feel you shoul dhave a few carbs post workout if you are trying to gain mass. *A medium sized apple would be a good choice*. Very important quesiton. *Regardless of what you take, how you train or what you eat, you will never become as big and lean as your counterparts who are mesomorphic. Take in 1.5 grams of protein per gram of body weight. You may have to reduce carbs to 200-250 per day if you begin to gain too much body fat. You can still get a good body but like many of us you do not have the genetics to excel in bodybuilding. You will have to work hard and consistent to make noticeable improvements.*
> Thanks


above

----------


## alex.mitev

> above


Thanks! 
I just concluded that having less than 200 gr of carbs daily makes me extremly week, flat and overall feeling like sh*t. I set my protein at nearly 300 gr (my lean bodymass is 170 lb), carbs at 250 and fats are aprox 50 gr.

having in mind i just finished my 8 week cycle (reload) looking like:

1-8 test prop 400 mg
1-7 stanozolol 50 mg daily
6-8 tren acetat 40 mg ED
1-8 proviron 50 mg daily

and we talked about second reload looking like this
9-10 deload 250 mg test enantat
11-18 test enantat 750 mg weekly
11-18 boldenon 600 mg weekly
19-20 deload 250 mg test
PCT starts week 23 - is that correct?

SHould i consider exchanging boldenone with tren or leave it like this for lean gains? ( i reckon it`d be too long to remain on tren)?

----------


## slimshady01

deleted

----------


## CaMeLoT

Ronnie,

One month ago my stack included 20 mg of Stanozolol ED and 50mg of Winstrol EOD. Here is stats of my liver enzymes/cholosterol after 3 weeks:

1. LDH (Lactate dehydrogenase): 262 (135 - 225)
2. CPK (Creatine kinase): 1242 (38 - 174)
3. AST (Aspartate Aminotransferase): 60 (<40)
4. ALT (Alanine Aminotransferase): 46 (<31)
5. GGT (Gamma-glutamyl transpeptidase): 10 (6 - 42)
6. Cholesterol: 2.25 (<5.2)
7. HDL: 0.57 (1.15 - 1.68)
8. LDL: 1.46 (2.59 - 4.14)
9. VLDL: 0.23 (0.26 - 1.0)


Is it wise to include Tren to my current cycle (Test E 500mg. EW) with these enzymes/cholosterol levels, or should I normalize them beforehand?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron...you are right again....one of my workout partners.. was only capable of 6 sets of shoulder presses.....wihtout shoulder pain.. ...8 was too much..!!!!!!.what percentage overhead press build side delts vs front??? why so many people.. say lateral raises are a must to get capped delts??????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Should one build off shoulder presses for cannonball deltoids then use isolation movements such as front and side dumbbell raises sparingly?


*Absolutely! I dont recommend that you do direct exercise for your front delts, especially if you are doing incline presses for chest and over head shouldeer presses. It's best to avoid training chest and shoulders within two days of each other as well.

Side lateral raises are often said to be the king for building side delts, but the real king is the over head shoulder press done in good form. They also nail the front delts. Exercises like front raises are a waste of time IMO! Side lateral raises are good for isolating the side delts but not as good for building huge side shoulders as presses. Over head presses for the shoulders are what squats are for the legs. Side lateral raises for the shoulders are what leg extensions are for the quads. Reverse cable flyes are needed to balanace out the rear delts.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Live for the PUMP;6105196]Wow! What a read! This makes a lot of sense. I guess I need to incorporate a de-load in my routine![/QUOTE*]Thank you! At first it can be mentally hard to do a deload but it's certainly needed if you train hard like you should be during the reloads. You will come back refreshed, stronger, get better pumps and get sore without having to over-train to make it happen.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=bigp87;6106157]Hey Ronnie, great thread! 

I consider myself a Endomorph body type, can gain bodyfat fairly easy etc.

I'm weighing around 200LBS at the moment, 5"7, 25 years old with bodyfat at around 16% i'd estimate. I am currently on cutting cycle consiting of sus & Tren , and used dbol for kickstart. 

I'm considering doing a 20 week slingshot cycle as you have outlined. I have done fair few cycles in the past, and I don't feel many side effects however the gear is 100%. I am quite tolerant to most drugs I would say...

I want a pure out lean mass cycle, with maximum muscle gained as possible.., what do do you think of the following for someone with my stats.

The highest mg cycle so far i have ran is Test E @ 750mg, Deca @400mg, DBOL @ 40mg ed.

Week 1-8: Test E - 500mg - 750mg ??
Week 1-8: Deca - 400mg 
week 1-8: Dbol - 25mg - 30mg (can I run higher?)

Week 9-10: Test E - 250mg 

Week 11-18: Test E - 1000mg
Week 11-18: Deca - 500mg or Tren E - 400mg ?
Week 11-18: Dbol - 50mg ED

Week 19-20 Test E 250mg

Week 21-24: Nolva 20/20/20/20
Week 21-24 Clomid 50/50/50/50

Would these dosages be alright? Or should I up them further.
Should I replace the deca with tren for the full 20 weeks?

Thanks a lot appreciate it.[/QUOTE*]DECA, TEST AND D-BOL IS A BETTER CHOICE FOR ECTOMORPHS! SINCE YOU ARE AN ENDOMORPH I WOULD FOCUS PRIMARILY ON TEST/TREN/MASTERON! THROW IN 40 MGS OF ANAVAR OR T-BOL DAILY FOR EXTRA STRENGTH GAINS. SET UP A CYCLE USING THESE COMPOUNDS AND POST IT SO I CAN CRITIQUE IT FOR YOU!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=alex.mitev;6108929]Thanks! 
I just concluded that having less than 200 gr of carbs daily makes me extremly week, flat and overall feeling like sh*t. I set my protein at nearly 300 gr (my lean bodymass is 170 lb), carbs at 250 and fats are aprox 50 gr. *Then don't go lower than 250 carbs per day. I am the same exact way!* 

having in mind i just finished my 8 week cycle (reload) looking like:

1-8 test prop 400 mg
1-7 stanozolol 50 mg daily
6-8 tren acetat 40 mg ED
1-8 proviron 50 mg daily

and we talked about second reload looking like this
9-10 deload 250 mg test enantat
11-18 test enantat 750 mg weekly
11-18 boldenon 600 mg weekly
19-20 deload 250 mg test
PCT starts week 23 - is that correct? *This is correct and if you added 1CC OF TREN per day to this test/eq cycle it would be much more effective!* 

SHould i consider exchanging boldenone with tren or leave it like this for lean gains? ( i reckon it`d be too long to remain on tren)?*You can run tren along time just like test. In fact, they have discovered that the combination of these two drugs would work well for long term TRT! ADD THE TREN!  Here's an article that helps explain- "The use of the anabolic steroid trenbolone has a long history in the bodybuilding but it has never really been considered a steroid suitable for therapeutic use in medicine. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has not approved tren for use in humans. The media has often demonized it as a dangerous veterinarian steroid never intended for human use. However, the perception of trenbolone may soon change with the publication of a favorable study in a major scientific journal.


Joshua Yarrow and his colleagues at the University of Florida feel that trenbolone may be a viable alternative to testosterone for androgen replacement therapy. They are set to publish their study results in the February 2011 issue of the American Journal of Physiology – Endocrinology and Metabolism.

The researchers report that trenbolone enanthate may have certain advantages over testosterone that may make it an appealing treatment option for some individuals. Bodybuilders may be familiar with many of these findings.

Trenbolone is not adversely affected by the aromatase or 5-alpha reductase enzymes that metabolize testosterone into estradiol and dihydrotestosterone, respectively. Bodybuilders have enjoyed tren for years precisely because they are able to avoid steroid side effects related to estrogen and DHT.

Yarrow reports that low-dose trenbolone enanthate effectively produces anabolic effects in muscle size and partially maintains bone mineral density without causing prostate enlargement or polycythemia in castrated laboratory rats.

Supraphysiological dosages of testosterone enanthate were required to produce anabolic effects similar to low-dose trenbolone administration. However, negative side effects of prostate enlargement and elevated hemoglobin became problematic at this dose of testosterone.

Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs ) may be the current darlings of scientific research into alternative options for androgen replacement therapy, but University of Florida researchers are excited by the “SARM-like potential” of trenbolone.

They suggest that the actions of trenbolone are similar to selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs). Low-dose trenbolone is called “SARM-like” because of the positive anabolic effects in muscle and bone without negative side androgenic side effects of prostate enlargement or polycythemia.

Trenbolone may have benefits over testosterone in terms of androgen receptor activation, the upregulation of growth factors such as IGF-1 and fibroblast growth factor, and anticatabolic mechanisms.

Competitive bodybuilders have often preferred using trenbolone in the weeks prior to a bodybuilding competition due to its purported effects at accelerating fat loss.

The current study confirmed that trenbolone has more potent lipolytic effects on visceral adipose tissue than testosterone milligram per milligram. Furthermore, visceral fat loss increased in a dose-dependent manner with trenbolone. In other words, the more tren used, the greater the fat loss.

Trenbolone’s lack of aromatization, while generally desirable, has often been problematic for bodybuilders who have used trenbolone as the only steroid in a cycle. Therefore, most bodybuilders include an aromatizable steroid such as testosterone or Dianabol in their trenbolone steroid stacks.

Researchers also recognize that the lack of aromatization could be a potential problem if trenbolone is used alone in androgen replacement therapy. In their study, trenbolone only provided a partial bone protective effect when administered to castrated rats. The authors attribute this to the non-aromatizable nature of trenbolone.

They conclude that low-dose trenbolone enanthate treatment has SARM-like effects on muscle/fat body composition. Androgen replacement therapy with low-dose trenbolone could potentially produce anabolic gains comparable to supraphysiological testosterone treatment without the associated side effects. The therapeutic risk-benefit profile of low-dose trenbolone appears superior to supraphysiological testosterone treatment; however, additional research into this treatment option is necessary.

The researchers should be applauded for dispassionately and objectively researching the potential of trenbolone in androgen replacement therapy. Trenbolone is an anabolic steroid that has been demonized more than others due to its limited use (in pellet implants used by veterinarians to increase muscle growth in livestock). Fortunately, they looked past the political stigma associated with trenbolone to revisit a therapeutic use for an old steroid.

Special thanks to Michael Scally, M.D. for his diligence in staying on top of anabolic steroid medical research and sharing this study with MESO-Rx.

Yarrow JF et. al. 7{beta}-hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (Trenbolone) Exhibits Tissue Selective Anabolic Activity: Effects on Muscle, Bone, Adiposity, Hemoglobin, and Prostate. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2011 Jan 25. [Epub ahead of print"]*[ /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=CaMeLoT;6110017]Ronnie,

One month ago my stack included 20 mg of Stanozolol ED and 50mg of Winstrol EOD. Here is stats of my liver enzymes/cholosterol after 3 weeks:

1. LDH (Lactate dehydrogenase): 262 (135 - 225)
2. CPK (Creatine kinase): 1242 (38 - 174)
3. AST (Aspartate Aminotransferase): 60 (<40)
4. ALT (Alanine Aminotransferase): 46 (<31)
5. GGT (Gamma-glutamyl transpeptidase): 10 (6 - 42)
6. Cholesterol: 2.25 (<5.2)
7. HDL: 0.57 (1.15 - 1.68)
8. LDL: 1.46 (2.59 - 4.14)
9. VLDL: 0.23 (0.26 - 1.0)


Is it wise to include Tren to my current cycle (Test E 500mg. EW) with these enzymes/cholosterol levels, or should I normalize them beforehand? *It's the winstrol increasing your liver enzymes and cholesterol levels. Adding tren would be a great option!* /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bigron...you are right again....one of my workout partners.. was only capable of 6 sets of shoulder presses.....wihtout shoulder pain.. ...8 was too much..!!!!!!. *i was afraid of that!* what percentage overhead press build side delts vs front???* around 60% front delts and 40% side delts.* why so many people.. say lateral raises are a must to get capped delts??????* It's because lateral raises work only the side delts and do in fact help add a capped look but lateral raise are not the best exercise for geting capped delts on the side. The best overall exercise to build the side delts is the shoulder press. Many great shoulders were built by using shouder presses alone. Work up to pressing a lot of weight in perfect form using a moderatedly wide grip, and your shoulders will become massive boulders. I prefer a hammer strength machine to help take the strain off the rotator cuffs and I do not allow my hands to go below my earlobes. Dumbell presses are great for people with healthy shoulders! Lateral raises come in second place for building the capped looked. Genetics plays the biggest role and anabolics help a lot as well in how much cap you can build.*


above

----------


## slimshady01

Hey Ronnie just reposing one you missed..

You put together my cycle under my circumstances i have... Here it is again .


weeks 1-8
Test 500
Tbol 75mg 

Weeks 11 -18

Test 400
Deca 400
EQ 400.

Question 1..
Can i up the EQ to 600? I have 300mg EQ in 1cc so it would be easier to measure or is there a reason to stay lower.


Also starting my prime 2 weeks out right now.

AS far as training I reread your post and it looks like 4-6 sets per body part at 12-15 reps stop few sets before failure?

Just making sure cus normally you dont go so many sets but at a higher rep range with lighter weight maybe its ok?


I also deceded to go very low carbs for this prime and higher fat for a better insulin response once i bulk Aug 27th. 

I will have a small refeed meal every 3rd day to refill some what. 

Thanks Ronnie.

----------


## RANA

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6111552]


> Thanks! 
> I just concluded that having less than 200 gr of carbs daily makes me extremly week, flat and overall feeling like sh*t. I set my protein at nearly 300 gr (my lean bodymass is 170 lb), carbs at 250 and fats are aprox 50 gr. *Then don't go lower than 250 carbs per day. I am the same exact way!* 
> 
> having in mind i just finished my 8 week cycle (reload) looking like:
> 
> 1-8 test prop 400 mg
> 1-7 stanozolol 50 mg daily
> 6-8 tren acetat 40 mg ED
> 1-8 proviron 50 mg daily
> ...


Ronnie, Thank you for the article. This is great to read and I will add it to my tren knowledge book for my other cycles!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*NOTE: Compound exercises are key to maximize hypertrophy for the chest, lats, quads and shoulders! Relying on exercises such as side lateral raises to maximize growth of the side delts is like depending on leg extensions for building maximum size for the quads, cable cross-overs for building maximum size for the chest, and straight arms pulldowns for building maximum size for the lats. So, you should not rely on isolation exercises such as lateral raises as your main shoulder exercise for the delts, but rather shoulder presses. Use isolation exercises only after you have fatigued the muscles with compound exercises.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie just reposing one you missed..
> 
> You put together my cycle under my circumstances i have... Here it is again .
> 
> 
> weeks 1-8
> Test 500
> Tbol 75mg 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## totallyok3d

Hey ron you might have missed my question on the other page,

I've cut down from 195lbs to about 180lbs now on slingshot test and winny. My question is when I go into PCT will I loose even more weight from the water i'm retaining from the test? I got as low as 176lbs when I barley drank any water and had no carbs a few days ago but as soon as I had carbs and drank my gallon of water I jumped back up to nearly 185 and my ab definition disapeared. Im guessing this is all just water weight from the test? It will all fall off going into PCT? I have an AI but stopped using it because I wasn't experiencing any gyno like symptoms

----------


## slimshady01

Ron few more question.. you got my cycle all lines up now its time to get my training and DIET!! on par. 

Im the endo ecto build "lose muscle fast hard to gain without fat" I think im going to take your advice and not really bulk but eat some what normal. 

I maintain at around 2500 calories but i also have been doing 45 min of medium cardio 5-6 days week. I also have a huge cheat Sunday night but that all comes off in 2-3 days. 

I was thinking for my cycle to stay around 2700 calories and I may not do any cardio if so i think just once a week now. 

As far as macros... Right now im pondering 300-350 carbs... 2x bodyweight " im 177 now but pretty lean". Protein 1 to 1.5 " i know you will say 1.5 lol" Then fats will be whatever trace fats i get from my food. This is more in line with Chris Aceto style bulking, should end up being 15-20% fats. I just cant do carbs and fat very long without getting fat. 

Now i read through an old post of yours that said you like rotating high carb days followed by a lower carb higher fat and veggie day. You said this was keeping you very lean. 

Do still feel the same about this style dieting? Or should i just eat the same everyday "minus off days where i would cut carbs in half". 

I like the first 3 meals carbs protein followed by last 3 protein fat and veggies. My only concern is eating 100 carbs each meal for my first 3 meals or even higher.. I think i would feel like a bloated pig not sure.

If you still think the high carb followed by the low carb days are worth it how would i go about doing it. 

YOu see how my how carb day will be so would a low day be something like:

175 carbs
Protein the same
fats???? If i was 20% before what would i up to?... 

Im thinking i could go first 3 meals carbs protein then last 3 protein veggies and make it work.. I would lower calories by 200 to stay around 2500.. Upping my fats to make up for some of the carbs removed?


And would i really rotate each day? I train Monday through Friday due to work. Saturdays i wouldnt want a high carb day falling on this day and Sunday I normally have my cheat meal at night.

Monday - Chest
Tuesday - Back
WED - Shoulders
Thurs - Arms
Friday - Legs
Sat - OFF
Sunday - Off "cheat night"


Seeing my training schedule how would you incorporate high and low days "thats only if you think this is still a good diet option"


Thanks Ron,

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ron you might have missed my question on the other page,
> 
> I've cut down from 195lbs to about 180lbs now on slingshot test and winny. My question is when I go into PCT will I loose even more weight from the water i'm retaining from the test? I got as low as 176lbs when I barley drank any water and had no carbs a few days ago but as soon as I had carbs and drank my gallon of water I jumped back up to nearly 185 and my ab definition disapeared. Im guessing this is all just water weight from the test? *Some water weight is from the test but mostly of it's from the carbs and water you took in. When you combine carbs with water you will hold water because it's the carbs that make your body hold onto the water you drink. Salt intake magnifies this effect! When people go into ketosis, pretty much everything they drink runs just right through them even while using test and taking in modest amounts of salt because there are no carbs to hold the water.* It will all fall off going into PCT? *The water retention from the test will leave but when you add carbs (depending on how many you add) your ab definition will blur even when you remove the test from your regimen.* I have an AI but stopped using it because I wasn't experiencing any gyno like symptoms


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron few more question.. You got my cycle all lines up now its time to get my training and diet!! On par. 
> 
> Im the endo ecto build "lose muscle fast hard to gain without fat" i think im going to take your advice and not really bulk but eat some what normal. *this is what i have to do as well. I have the same type of build. It is what it is.* 
> 
> i maintain at around 2500 calories but i also have been doing 45 min of medium cardio 5-6 days week. I also have a huge cheat sunday night but that all comes off in 2-3 days. 
> 
> I was thinking for my cycle to stay around 2700 calories and i may not do any cardio if so i think just once a week now.* i think 15-20 minutes of cardio 3 times per week would be okay for you while trying to gain size but no more. And if you want to skip the cardio and put more time into training that would work well. Cardio is good for your heart but the more energy and time you expend doing it, the less time you have left to train when trying to add additional muscle mass. Diet, not cardio, is far more imporant for heart health and what your look like!* 
> as far as macros... Right now im pondering 300-350 carbs... 2x bodyweight " im 177 now but pretty lean". Protein 1 to 1.5 " i know you will say 1.5 lol" * important note: Actually in your case 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight will work well because it's the ecto-meso and mesos that need more protein due to having more muscle mass and higher metabolisms. I have found that hard gainers get fat taking in too much protein along with the necessary carbs and fats requirements needed to function properly. Many people have it backwards thinking hard gainers need more protein but just the opposite is true!*  then fats will be whatever trace fats i get from my food. This is more in line with chris aceto style bulking, should end up being 15-20% fats. I just cant do carbs and fat very long without getting fat. 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## slimshady01

Awesome post Ronnie.

I actually like hearing that i need only 1 gram protein per lb. I always thought that i was gaining fat from 1.5 -2 which im done in the past. 

Now when you say low carb days and that one high carb day on Saturday what is low to you and what is high?

When i said was going 300-350 is that what i would do on the lower carb days or actually the 175? I THINK "not sure" i may be able to get away with the 300-350 spread through 5 meals "most in morning and post"
so long as my fats are low in those meals.. BUt then would a high day consist of 400 -500? on my cheat day?

Just want to have this dialed in perfect as i follow diets 100% and if low carb days are lower then 300 or so my total calories would be under 2700. " might not grow?"

Here are 2 pics of me, one in the morning un pumped can see abs.... Abs are almost gone after my coffee and breakbeast... really pisses me off lol.

Then another pumped at the gym.


again im 5-10 about 175-177 ecto endo...

----------


## alex.mitev

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6111552]


> Thanks! 
> I just concluded that having less than 200 gr of carbs daily makes me extremly week, flat and overall feeling like sh*t. I set my protein at nearly 300 gr (my lean bodymass is 170 lb), carbs at 250 and fats are aprox 50 gr. *Then don't go lower than 250 carbs per day. I am the same exact way!* 
> 
> having in mind i just finished my 8 week cycle (reload) looking like:
> 
> 1-8 test prop 400 mg
> 1-7 stanozolol 50 mg daily
> 6-8 tren acetat 40 mg ED
> 1-8 proviron 50 mg daily
> ...


Thanks. I'm typing from my cell therefore will go shortly
Dont have the budget to add tren to above. I cqn either go for the abovementioned reload test/eq or:
11-18 500 tes enanthat
11-18 300-400 tren enanthat
i guess i'll have to throw some B6 75 mg daily
as well as 20 mg tamoxifen 
tren distroys my libido, how exactly should i incorporate hc?like this:
11-12 3x500iu 
13-23 2x 250iu 
approved of? Is this better than test/eq?

----------


## mockery

Hello again Ron

Im not sure if this is something you want to get into or discuss for obvious reasons. But i thought id ask because your views on serious muscle needs serious aas supplement.

im in my mid thirty's average build, decent genetics never cared for doing a show. But my friends who compete and just won the local provincials here have inspired me and made me question "what if" I can be a very dedicated and driven person and very competitive. I know i cant just get back into the game, do drugs and eat and sleep and train and win 1st.. but id be happy with 13th! just to say at my age i did a show against younger guys who have been training dedictaedly for years! oh though i will win first cause im fricking awesome!

my question can be broken down to two possibility's

1.) what extent of peptides and aas would i need to use to be show read in 11 months? would i have to be "on" from now till the final week of the show?

Im not expecting you to write out a cycle plan for, but something to help point me into the right direction. I understand this isnt healthy or probably smart just to do 1 show for the hell of it. Maybe if they give out pro cars at the over 40 category i can work for the and get my old man HW procard haha. I hope you can help me out to the best of your ability with out asking to much of your time.

thanks so much!

----------


## anabolic body

question my current cycle
test e 250mg a week
test p 700mg a week
npp 700mg a week
masteron 400mg aweek
winny 50mg a day

was think of adding in tren a because i love the strength gains what do you think ?
i get very few sides from tren. have ran up to 800mg tren a per week

THANK YOU

----------


## Yellow

Hi Big Ron...

I think you missed my post in the page before : http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...68#post6103068

Thanks...

----------


## [email protected]

Ron,

What AI do you recommend for blast and cruise long term? Adex or stane or some other? I've always used adex but have heard you shouldn't stay on adex long term.

Thanks man!

----------


## totallyok3d

> above


Thanks Ron!

----------


## totallyok3d

ron,

noticed my right nipple is a little more pointy and puffy then normal and my left one looks somewhat normal. I never had any pain and I feel a tiny lump but it could just be bodyfat? it just feels and looks puffy. Also when if i squeeze it a get like a clear milky discharge. I'm running adex at .25mg EOD, should I up my dose or just wait until my PCT in the next 4 weeks, or start taking nolva alongside the test now? Will this subside once I start my nolvadex in PCT?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

Should i change my workout routine in any way when going into PCT? Less reps keep heavy weight like it was on cycle?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

after my 6 weeks of PCT (you recommended 6 weeks since no HCG , would 8 be excessive or will 6 be fine?)

Will waiting a month or 2 after PCT be long enough before I go back on cycle, or could I wait even less or should I wait longer?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron - 

running test e and winny right now as i mentioned above. I changed my diet up and got down to 180lbs (endomorph) Im looking to get more shredded and have my abs visible which I think will be obtained if i get down to the low 170's.

I'm currently stuck at 180-179 and can't seem to get passed that. I eat 250g P, 100g C(about 80g from veggies), and 30g F. This got me down to 180 but I cant seem to make and progress anymore, Im just stuck aroudn there. I eat this diet mon-friday and by the time it gets to friday i feel like complete crap, irratable, terrible sleep, weak, headaches from the low carbs. I have a moderate carb day saturday and lower my protein and on sunday have a cheat day that consists of mainly all carb sources for a refeed then back on it monday. Again, this is just keeping me around 180lbs, no changes really. What would you suggest to break this platue?

I'm also doing cardio about 5-6x a week either PWO, fasted am, or after my last meal before bed. Sometimes I get 2 sessions in 1 day all 20-30 mins. 

thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> awesome post ronnie.
> 
> I actually like hearing that i need only 1 gram protein per lb. I always thought that i was gaining fat from 1.5 -2 which im done in the past. 
> 
> Now when you say low carb days and that one high carb day on saturday what is low to you (*250-300)* and what is high?* 400 plus* 
> 
> when i said was going 300-350 is that what i would do on the lower carb days or actually the 175?* start with 250 then go to 300 if needed*. I think "not sure" i may be able to get away with the 300-350 spread through 5 meals "most in morning and post"
> so long as my fats are low in those meals.. But then would a high day consist of 400 -500? On my cheat day? *yes*
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=alex.mitev;6116825]


> Thanks. I'm typing from my cell therefore will go shortly
> Dont have the budget to add tren to above. I cqn either go for the abovementioned reload test/eq or:
> 11-18 500 tes enanthat
> 11-18 300-400 tren enanthat
> i guess i'll have to throw some B6 75 mg daily
> as well as 20 mg tamoxifen 
> tren distroys my libido, how exactly should i incorporate hc?like this:
> 11-12 3x500iu 
> 13-23 2x 250iu 
> approved of? Is this better than test/eq? *YOU NEED TO RUN 1 GRAM OF TEST WEEKLY TO PUT ON GOOD SIZE AT YOUR LEVEL. I WOULD JUST RUN TEST ALONE AND FORGET THE EQ. HCG CAN BE RAN AT 250 IUS TWICE PER WEEK THROUGHOUT ENTIRE CYCLE.*


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> no, i don't take both egg whites & whole eggs raw, ron.. I mix 1 cup of egg whites and 1 whole egg in a bowl and beat them.. Then i lightly cook them in a frying pan (not overcooked).* i would not eat an egg everyday due to them causing an increase in cholesterol, especially while using steroids.* 
> i am an ecto-endo type person.
> If my dinner at 8.15 pm (it's about 45-60 minutes post workout) consists of 9 oz of boneless chicken breast + 1 cup of steamed broccoli + 2 slices of whole wheat bread (substituting the extra virgin olive oil with whole wheat bread), do you think it blunts the release of gh at night, since i go to bed at 11.15 pm? *no, it's not going to blunt gh release!*but my last meal of the day at 11.00 pm just consists of protein & fats (1 scoop of whey protein isolate + 1 cup egg whites + 1 whole egg + 1 tablespoon of peanut butter).


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> what ai do you recommend for blast and cruise long term? Adex or stane or some other?* masteron is the best choice if it works for you but it can cause anxiety for some if they go above 200 mgs per week. If masteron is not strong enough use aromasin long term. Some people who have gyno really bad have to resort to letro to keep the pain down. You don't have to use anything if you don't have gyno!* i've always used adex but have heard you shouldn't stay on adex long term.
> 
> Thanks man!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> noticed my right nipple is a little more pointy and puffy then normal and my left one looks somewhat normal. I never had any pain and I feel a tiny lump but it could just be bodyfat? it just feels and looks puffy. Also when if i squeeze it a get like a clear milky discharge. *Your prolactin levels are too high. Get on some cabergoline!*  I'm running adex at .25mg EOD, should I up my dose or just wait until my PCT in the next 4 weeks, or start taking nolva alongside the test now? *Increase adex to .05mgs daily and get something to decrease prolactin levels.* Will this subside once I start my nolvadex in PCT? *I don't think it will subside until 6-8 weeks post PCT without carbergoline.*


above

----------


## totallyok3d

> above


Thanks ron did you meen increase to .50mg adex daily? not .05mg?

----------


## arock1

Great post very straight forward and helpful tips.. Thanks

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

Sup man,

I kinda poked around in this thread a bit n found most of the answers I wanted. Plz critique. Initially i wanted to do 3 or 4 series of slingshotting so 3 reloads n 3 deloads in total. But after reading a bit seems like for the more hpta concerned person 2 8s is the way to go with a mild bridge. followed my a more elaborate pct with 2400iu hcg for 2 weeks? but then did u follow this with a serm? Also recovery wise, how elaborate would pct be if i did run 3-4 series?

----------


## alex.mitev

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6123565]


> ABOVE


Hi Ron,

When saying you`d run test alone at 1 gr - you mean on top of 300 mg tren weekly, *or ditch the tren and use ONLY test?* I`m a bit confused, sorry.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> Should i change my workout routine in any way when going into PCT? Less reps keep heavy weight like it was on cycle?* Keeps weights as heavy as possible using good form in 8-12 rep range. Cut training volume by 1/3 because cortisol levels will be higher.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=totallyok3d;6123606]Thanks ron did you meen increase to .50mg adex daily? not .05mg? *Yes..Sorry about that...[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron - 
> 
> running test e and winny right now as i mentioned above. I changed my diet up and got down to 180lbs (endomorph) Im looking to get more shredded and have my abs visible which I think will be obtained if i get down to the low 170's.
> 
> I'm currently stuck at 180-179 and can't seem to get passed that. I eat 250g P, 100g C(about 80g from veggies), and 30g F. This got me down to 180 but I cant seem to make and progress anymore, Im just stuck aroudn there. I eat this diet mon-friday and by the time it gets to friday i feel like complete crap, irratable, terrible sleep, weak, headaches from the low carbs. I have a moderate carb day saturday and lower my protein and on sunday have a cheat day that consists of mainly all carb sources for a refeed then back on it monday. Again, this is just keeping me around 180lbs, no changes really. What would you suggest to break this platue?* First, have a moderate carb up day on wednesday by adding 50 carbs. Second, on saturday have a big carb up, not a moderate one to really stimulate your metabolism and energy levels. Third, do not count the carbs coming from green veggies such as geenbeans and broccolli. Carbs should come from foods like sweet potatoes, oats, ezekiel bread and apples. Fourth, are you taking clen and t-3?* I'm also doing cardio about 5-6x a week either PWO, fasted am, or after my last meal before bed. Sometimes I get 2 sessions in 1 day all 20-30 mins. 
> 
> thanks!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sup man,
> 
> I kinda poked around in this thread a bit n found most of the answers I wanted. Plz critique. Initially i wanted to do 3 or 4 series of slingshotting so 3 reloads n 3 deloads in total. But after reading a bit seems like for the more hpta concerned person 2 8s is the way to go with a mild bridge. followed my a more elaborate pct with 2400iu hcg for 2 weeks? but then did u follow this with a serm? *Using a serm is optional. If you re running an anti-es/serm during cycle other than masteron or proviron then adding a serm/anti-es would be necessary during PCT. Also, 3 weeks of hcg during PCT would be better than 2 unless you ran 500ius of hcg weekly during entire cycle.* Also recovery wise, how elaborate would pct be if i did run 3-4 series? *PCT would be not be more complicated if you ran 3 reloads verses 2 reloads. PCT would remain the same.* very detailed or especially complicated, li


above

----------


## totallyok3d

> above


Ok I'm

5'10
180lbs
13%BF

If I'm not counting my veggie carbs then I'm only getting 1/2cup oats for carbs mon-fri with 200g Protein and 30g fats. Then on Saturday I have a moderate carb then sunday a cheat day with all carbs.

So what should I keep my carb gram levels at on the low days to maximize fat burning, 50g? Keeping my protein at 200g and fats at 30g? On wednesday should the moderate carb up be about 150g and lower my protein to 125g keeping fats at 30g still?

I just finished my 8th week of clen running your 20mcg up dose every 2 weeks until I got to 120mcg. No longer on clen i believe my beta 2 receptors are pretty much shot, I'm currently still running 40mcg T3 daily though.

----------


## totallyok3d

As stated before ron to deal with my puffy nips and clearish discharge I have prami and aromasin on the way and should have them in a few days. I'm currently running .5 adex ED until they arrive once they arrive I plan on running them like this.

Aromasin 25mg ED
Prami .5mg ED (days 1-3) then 1mg ED

I still have about 3 weeks of test e and winny. Should I continue to run the aromasin and prami alongside all the way up to my PCT? and do I run it with my PCT?

The thing is after upping my adex dosage It doesn't seem like i'm getting as much discharge or barley any at all now. My nipples are still puffy though, could nolvadex actually counteract this since I'm only running Test E/Winny I'm not understanding how i'm having prolactin issues.

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

*Using a serm is optional. If you re running an anti-es/serm during cycle other than masteron or proviron then adding a serm/anti-es would be necessary during PCT. Also, 3 weeks of hcg during PCT would be better than 2 unless you ran 500ius of hcg weekly during entire cycle. Also recovery wise, how elaborate would pct be if i did run 3-4 series? PCT would be not be more complicated if you ran 3 reloads verses 2 reloads. PCT would remain the same.*

How about if I ran 4 series? I thought hcg with a serm was a no.? Most likely I will NOT be using a anti-e on cycle. (unless i get heavy estrogen sides then I would take one mildly as I am not gyno prone n haven't ran into e problems yet - most likely aromasin ) I do however plan on throwing in mast-ace in the last 6 weeks of the last cycle.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=totallyok3d;6124400]Ok I'm

5'10
180lbs
13%BF

If I'm not counting my veggie carbs then I'm only getting 1/2cup oats for carbs mon-fri with 200g Protein and 30g fats. Then on Saturday I have a moderate carb then sunday a cheat day with all carbs.

So what should I keep my carb gram levels at on the low days to maximize fat burning, 50g?* You can take carbs out completely and go into ketosis if needed to maximize fat loss. I don't like going below 150 per day except a few weeks before a show then I only go down to 100 per day. I've done ketosis as well but prefer to keep some carbs in my diet because I become nauseated in ketosis. When you go down to around only 100 carbs daily your blood sugars become unstable and if you plan to stay this low for a long time, ketosis is certainly an option you should consider. I think you are going in and out of ketosis now-hence the reason for getting the headaches!* Keeping my protein at 200g and fats at 30g? On wednesday should the moderate carb up be about 150g and lower my protein to 125g keeping fats at 30g still? *I would make the moderate carb up day 150-200. Keep fats at 30 daily. Protein can remain the same on the moderate carb up day but can be lowered in half on large carb up day!*
I just finished my 8th week of clen running your 20mcg up dose every 2 weeks until I got to 120mcg. No longer on clen i believe my beta 2 receptors are pretty much shot, I'm currently still running 40mcg T3 daily though. *I would take 2 weeks off the clen then start back at a lower dose while ramping it back up gradually every 2 weeks.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> *Using a serm is optional. If you re running an anti-es/serm during cycle other than masteron or proviron then adding a serm/anti-es would be necessary during PCT. Also, 3 weeks of hcg during PCT would be better than 2 unless you ran 500ius of hcg weekly during entire cycle. Also recovery wise, how elaborate would pct be if i did run 3-4 series? PCT would be not be more complicated if you ran 3 reloads verses 2 reloads. PCT would remain the same.*
> 
> How about if I ran 4 series? *The PCT protocol would remain the same.* I thought hcg with a serm was a no.? [BThe purpose of a SERM or anti-es is to block the negative effects of estrogen, while your hormone levels go back to equilibrium.[/B] Most likely I will NOT be using a anti-e on cycle. (unless i get heavy estrogen sides then I would take one mildly as I am not gyno prone n haven't ran into e problems yet - most likely aromasin ) I do however plan on throwing in mast-ace in the last 6 weeks of the last cycle. *If you decide to use aromasin keep it in for 4 weeks after your cycle is complete. That would be 3 weeks of hcg and aromasin and then an extra week of aromasin by itself once off the hcg*.


above

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

thats 2400iu hcg per week split in 2 or 3 doses correct?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> as stated before ron to deal with my puffy nips and clearish discharge i have prami and aromasin on the way and should have them in a few days. I'm currently running .5 adex ed until they arrive once they arrive i plan on running them like this.
> 
> Aromasin 25mg ed
> prami .5mg ed (days 1-3) then 1mg ed
> 
> i still have about 3 weeks of test e and winny. Should i continue to run the aromasin and prami alongside all the way up to my pct? *yes* and do i run it with my pct? *run both for an additional week after you get through with your hcg. Run hcg for 3 weeks and prami and aromasin for 4 weeks after getting off the cycle.*the thing is after upping my adex dosage it doesn't seem like i'm getting as much discharge or barley any at all now. My nipples are still puffy though, could nolvadex actually counteract this since i'm only running test e/winny i'm not understanding how i'm having prolactin issues. *testosterone alone causes my prolactin levels to increase so that's not abnormal. My endocrinologist has me on cabergoline to keep it under control. Nolvadex is not going to get rid of high prolactin levels, only high estrogen.*


above

----------


## totallyok3d

Sounds good ron thanks!

I'll have zero carbs on my low days. 150g on moderate days, and probably around 300+ on my high day.

I thought my fats had to be higher for ketosis? If i'm eating 200g P 0c 30f on my low days that's barley 1000 total cals!? and I weigh 180lbs You think I'll be ok with this since it's only a few days? with carb ups 2x per week? I'm excited to try this! so here's what I have.

Monday - 200p 0c 30f
Tuesday - 200p 0c 30f
Wednesday - 200p 150c 30f
Thursday - 200p 0c 30f
Friday - 200p 0c 30f
Saturday - 100p 300+c minimal fat. Cheat day

Does this look about right?

----------


## totallyok3d

> above


Thanks ron! I'll run this prami and aromasin protocol!

----------


## totallyok3d

Ron,

For my diet ran above what would be most beneficial cardio routine ran with it? Right now I'm pretty much doing cardio 6x a week either fasted am or PWO. Usually 30mins on big stairmaster and on leg days I just do the cycle for 45mins. Would you incorporate any HIIT or will what i have going be ok? I still have a decent amount of belly fat and you can only really see my top 2 abs but if I pull my skin down tighter you can see the whole set, so they're getting close!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=measuretwicecutonce;6125061]thats 2400iu hcg per week split in 2 or 3 doses correct? *You need 2500iu of HCG eod for 3 weeks. That's roughly 7500 iu weekly.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## totallyok3d

Ron,

Will my puffy nips subside after about a week after I begin my aromasin and prami protocol? Or will they not subside until I run this and get off the test into PCT? They're just pointy and puffy looks like just my nipple area is holding a bunch of water!

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I think you missed my post # 4297. Thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I think you missed my post # 4297. Thanks!


*Answered in post 4310 I thought. If I missed something please let me know!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sounds good ron thanks!
> 
> I'll have zero carbs on my low days. 150g on moderate days, and probably around 300+ on my high day.
> 
> I thought my fats had to be higher for ketosis? If i'm eating 200g P 0c 30f on my low days that's barley 1000 total cals!? and I weigh 180lbs You think I'll be ok with this since it's only a few days? *I think you should increase fats with the above diet plan. You will have to experiement as to how many you need but shoot for around 1lb body fat loss weekly.* with carb ups 2x per week? I'm excited to try this! so here's what I have.
> 
> Monday - 200p 0c 30f
> Tuesday - 200p 0c 30f
> Wednesday - 200p 150c 30f *(consume carbs only last 2 meals of the day)*Thursday - 200p 0c 30f
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> Will my puffy nips subside after about a week after I begin my aromasin and prami protocol? *Usually takes a minimum of 2 weeks to know for certain.*Or will they not subside until I run this and get off the test into PCT? No one knows. *You will have to find this out for yourself* . They're just pointy and puffy looks like just my nipple area is holding a bunch of water!


above

----------


## The Titan99

> *Answered in post 4310 I thought. If I missed something please let me know!*


Got it!! Thanks!!

----------


## totallyok3d

> above


Sounds good ron,

So here is what I have built for my zero carb days.

4oz Chicken Breast - 130c 26p 0c 3f
3Eggs - 210c 18p 0c 13.5f

8oz Chicken Breast - 260c 42p 0c 6f

8oz Chicken Breast - 260c 42P 0c 6f

8oz Chicken Breast - 260c 42p 0c 6f

6oz 90/10 Ground Beef - 285c 32p 0c 17f

2 TBSP Natty PB - 100c 7p 6c 16f

Fish oil 4f

1645c 209p 6c 71.5f

I was thinking of only having 1TBSP natty PB which would bring me down to 1545 and 8g less of fats. You think I should do that instead of the 2tbsp or am i getting way to nitty gritty?

----------


## alex.mitev

Hi Ron, you might have missed #4360 

Additionally, you advised me on taking 2x250 IU HCG weekly throughout the entire cycle, but you haven`t , in my opinion, considered i have already done a reload and deload:

Reload

1-8 test prop 400 mg
1-7 stanozolol 50 mg daily
6-8 tren acetat 40 mg ED
1-8 proviron 50 mg daily

Deload 
9-10 250 mg test enanthat

Should i start taking HCG more agressively the first week of my upcoming reload (starting Monday, 27th) or just stick to the 2x250 IU.

Thanks for your time anyways :Smilie:

----------


## cfail

Hey Ronnie,

I am 23 yrs old with 3 yrs training. 200lbs 13% BF. Would you mind giving me a few pointers?? I have competed at SC STATE the past 2 years (Junior Division, MiddleWeight) did not place 1st time, got 5th this year. I want to go far in this sport, I know I have the drive and determination. Any advise would truly be appreciated!! I plan on doing the Stewart in 2013 as my next show.

My current offseason diet is as follows:

Meal 1: 9 egg whites, 2-3 yolks, 1 cup oats
Meal 2: 8oz lean red meat, 8-10oz sweet potato
Meal 3: 8oz chicken breast, 1 cup white rice
Meal 4: 8oz lean red meat, 8-10oz sweet potato
Meal 5: 8oz chicken breast, 1 cup white rice
Meal 6: 8oz chicken breast, 1 cup white rice

Sometimes Meal 6 will be a Protein Shake instead of whole food meal. I use Natural PB and Extra Virgin Olive Oil for fats.

I train as follows:

Mon- Chest/Arms(light)
Tues- Back/Calves
Wend- Rest
Thurs- Delts/Arms(heavy)
Fri- Legs/Calves
Sat- Rest
Sun- Rest

Thank you so much for your time, look forward to hearing back from you.

----------


## warmouth

> I train as follows:
> 
> Mon- Chest/Arms(light)
> Tues- Back/Calves
> Wend- Rest
> Thurs- Delts/Arms(heavy)
> Fri- Legs/Calves
> Sat- Rest
> Sun- Rest
> ...


I am too!

----------


## Foxgear

Hey ronnie its amazing the time you take to get back to everyone on here and help us all out....very much appreciated....I am just wondering, i was going to stack dbol sust and deca and i already have the bottles...it will be my first time injecting, i have only ever done dbol once before. I read that you recommend just using test enanthate for the first time user...would it be ok to go with just the sust instead and then on the second blast stack with deca.....

----------


## killawoge

Great read learning alot

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, you might have missed #4360 
> 
> Additionally, you advised me on taking 2x250 IU HCG weekly throughout the entire cycle, but you haven`t , in my opinion, considered i have already done a reload and deload:
> 
> Reload
> 
> 1-8 test prop 400 mg
> 1-7 stanozolol 50 mg daily
> 6-8 tren acetat 40 mg ED
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie its amazing the time you take to get back to everyone on here and help us all out....very much appreciated....I am just wondering, i was going to stack dbol sust and deca and i already have the bottles...it will be my first time injecting, i have only ever done dbol once before. I read that you recommend just using test enanthate for the first time user...would it be ok to go with just the sust instead and then on the second blast stack with deca....*Yes that would work well. I suggest 750 mgs of sustanon weekly for first 8 week reload*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sounds good ron,
> 
> So here is what I have built for my zero carb days.
> 
> 4oz Chicken Breast - 130c 26p 0c 3f
> 3Eggs - 210c 18p 0c 13.5f
> 
> 8oz Chicken Breast - 260c 42p 0c 6f
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=totallyok3d;6125468]Ron,

For my diet ran above what would be most beneficial cardio routine ran with it? Right now I'm pretty much doing cardio 6x a week either fasted am or PWO. Usually 30mins on big stairmaster and on leg days I just do the cycle for 45mins.* Never do cardio on leg day!* Would you incorporate any HIIT or will what i have going be ok? *Never do HIIT training on low carbs or you will burn muscle for fuel. Do low/moderate intensity cardio 120-130 heart rate and for longer durations.* I still have a decent amount of belly fat and you can only really see my top 2 abs but if I pull my skin down tighter you can see the whole set, so they're getting close! *It's going to take time and unfortunately some people who are endomorphs have to go a little hungry and feel sluggish to maintain abs due to their genetic make-up.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## totallyok3d

> above


You're the man ron! So what do you consider moderate fats for 180lb male, about 60-70g?

----------


## totallyok3d

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6130018]


> Ron,
> 
> For my diet ran above what would be most beneficial cardio routine ran with it? Right now I'm pretty much doing cardio 6x a week either fasted am or PWO. Usually 30mins on big stairmaster and on leg days I just do the cycle for 45mins.* Never do cardio on leg day!* Would you incorporate any HIIT or will what i have going be ok? *Never do HIIT training on low carbs or you will burn muscle for fuel. Do low/moderate intensity cardio 120-130 heart rate and for longer durations.* I still have a decent amount of belly fat and you can only really see my top 2 abs but if I pull my skin down tighter you can see the whole set, so they're getting close! *It's going to take time and unfortunately some people who are endomorphs have to go a little hungry and feel sluggish to maintain abs due to their genetic make-up.[/*QUOTE]above


Thanks ron! 

So cardio 6x a week is ok? Is fasted am cardio low intensity good on some days?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

when eating caloric deficient the whole cycle making it a cutting cycle is it a lot smoother going into PCT and easily attainable to maintain gains as compared to somebody trying to gain weight all cycle in a calorie surplus? Right now I have insane vascularity from the winstrol and look bigger and fuller even know i've been cutting. Can I expect to see ALL of this go away when going into PCT?

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

Ronnie, what is your recommendation to go from a prop blast to a enanthate cruise? i hear 1x or 2x a week either or is ok. but for starting enanthate would u start 10-14days before ending prop or wait till prop is done and front load for first week?

----------


## Foxgear

> above


Would i take that eod or twice a week like mon and thurs...and also i am using clomid for pct
would you recommend taking clomid for the 2 week deload and if so how much a day or should i just lower the dose of sust and then on the second reload hit it with sust and deca and what would you recommend for the deca dose......thanks in advance!!

----------


## hsvcraig

Hey Ron, thanks for all the info mate you've helped hundreds of people. I have no hcg I've finished pinning n due to commence pct with nolva n clomid in around 10 days, I'm concerned on ending up on TRT so I was going to go 4 weeks of nolva n clomid then jump back on cycle, I'm aware that is also risky. With solely keeping in mind I Dnt want to end up on TRT is it worth doing the nolva n clomid for the 4 weeks n jumping straight back on, ppl seem to think its a waste to do pct whilst only taking 4 weeks off or should i just cruise but I feel that would risk it even more by being shutdown even longer? What's your thoughts? Thanks again mate

----------


## cfail

Hey Ron, think you missed me #4384. Thanks

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

about to go into PCT. My routine right now is

Mon - Chest/Tris/Abs
Tuesday - Shoulders/Traps
Wednesday - Back/Bi's/Abs
Thursday - Legs
Friday - Either Chest again or If I do Legs Monday I do legs again. These are my weak points.
Sat/Sun - OFF

My question is how should my routine switch up when going into PCT? Should I only do 1 muscle group per day and include more rest days? Or does what I have stay the same for PCT?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> I am 23 yrs old with 3 yrs training. 200lbs 13% BF. Would you mind giving me a few pointers?? I have competed at SC STATE the past 2 years (Junior Division, MiddleWeight) did not place 1st time, got 5th this year. I want to go far in this sport, I know I have the drive and determination. Any advise would truly be appreciated!! I plan on doing the Stewart in 2013 as my next show.
> 
> My current offseason diet is as follows:
> 
> Meal 1: 9 egg whites, 2-3 yolks, 1 cup oats
> Meal 2: 8oz lean red meat, 8-10oz sweet potato
> Meal 3: 8oz chicken breast, 1 cup white rice
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You're the man ron! So what do you consider moderate fats for 180lb male, about 60-70g? *That's in the ball park*!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=totallyok3d;6130060][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6130018]

Thanks ron! 

So cardio 6x a week is ok? Is fasted am cardio low intensity good on some days?* It's okay to do some fasted cardio if needed to get body fat levels down a bit further. I like using that as a last resort.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> when eating caloric deficient the whole cycle making it a cutting cycle is it a lot smoother going into PCT and easily attainable to maintain gains as compared to somebody trying to gain weight all cycle in a calorie surplus? *That is correct! I've seen people go off all anabolics after a show and actually gain some lean muscle mass but I do not advise that. I usually recommend staying on 3-500 mgs of test only after a show.*  Right now I have insane vascularity from the winstrol and look bigger and fuller even know i've been cutting. Can I expect to see ALL of this go away when going into PCT?* It will slowly fade as time goes on.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=measuretwicecutonce;6130257]Ronnie, what is your recommendation to go from a prop blast to a enanthate cruise? i hear 1x or 2x a week either or is ok. but for starting enanthate would u start 10-14days before ending prop or wait till prop is done and front load for first week? *I personally would start the test-e 2 weeks before going off the prop. I also want to state it's a good plan to reload with both test-p and test-e at the same time given prop does not give you flu like symptoms. It's always best to use just test-e or test-c when deloading. Some of the more advanced bodybuilders do well combining sustanon, test-e and test-p during reloads. 1cc of each 3 times per week will blow you up! [/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, think you missed me #4384. Thanks *Sorry! I answered it in post 4400*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> would i take that eod or twice a week like mon and thurs...*i would inject sustanon on mwf (3 times per week)* and also i am using clomid for pct
> would you recommend taking clomid for the 2 week deload *no need!* and if so how much a day or should i just lower the dose of sust* (do 1 cc of sustanon weekly during 2 week deload)*and then on the second reload hit it with sust and deca and what would you recommend for the deca dose *400 mgs of deca weekly given it does not cause you to have sexual problems .*.....thanks in advance!!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=totallyok3d;6131252]ron -

about to go into PCT. My routine right now is

Mon - Chest/Tris/Abs * CHEST/BICEPS HERE*
Tuesday - Shoulders/Traps *YOU NEED TO DO LEGS HERE*
Wednesday - Back/Bi's/Abs *OFF*
Thursday - Legs *SHOULDERS AND TRICEPS HERE*
Friday - Either Chest again or If I do Legs Monday I do legs again. These are my weak points. *BACK HERE*
Sat/Sun - OFF *GOOD HERE*

My question is how should my routine switch up when going into PCT? Should I only do 1 muscle group per day and include more rest days? Or does what I have stay the same for PCT?* REDUCE SETS AND WORK OUT ONLY 3 DAYS PER WEEK. ON MONDAY DO CHEST/BICEPS, ABS WEDNESDAY SHOULDERS/LEGS, FRIDAY-BACK TRICEPS, TRAPS.[*/QUOTE] ABOVE

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6135004]


> Ronnie, what is your recommendation to go from a prop blast to a enanthate cruise? i hear 1x or 2x a week either or is ok. but for starting enanthate would u start 10-14days before ending prop or wait till prop is done and front load for first week? *I personally would start the test-e 2 weeks before going off the prop. I also want to state it's a good plan to reload with both test-p and test-e at the same time given prop does not give you flu like symptoms. It's always best to use just test-e or test-c when deloading. Some of the more advanced bodybuilders do well combining sustanon, test-e and test-p during reloads. 1cc of each 3 times per week will blow you up! [/*QUOTE]above


Sorry, your saying i should reload with prop AND test e for THE ENTIRE RELOAD? ...BOTH?

----------


## totallyok3d

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6135027]


> ron -
> 
> about to go into PCT. My routine right now is
> 
> Mon - Chest/Tris/Abs * CHEST/BICEPS HERE*
> Tuesday - Shoulders/Traps *YOU NEED TO DO LEGS HERE*
> Wednesday - Back/Bi's/Abs *OFF*
> Thursday - Legs *SHOULDERS AND TRICEPS HERE*
> Friday - Either Chest again or If I do Legs Monday I do legs again. These are my weak points. *BACK HERE*
> ...


Thanks ron!

now for PCT when I switch to the routine you mentioned below.

Right now I'm doing high volume intense training so when you say lower sets in PCT, I should keep the same heavy weight but reduce sets to 6-9 per muscle group. For example Chest would be 3 sets of 2/3 different exerises? Seems like not a lot of work?

Even with smaller muscle group like biceps I would do 6 sets, correct? That would only be 2 different exercises for 3 sets, Do I have this correct?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron,

Right now you have me on a small carb cycle while I'm on cycle. My main goal is cutting this cycle so my question is when going into PCT should I just add carbs back in and have a basic diet eating at maintenance cals? I feel like If i've been eating a caloric deficient this whole 20 week slingshot then switch to maintenance i will actually gain some weight, this is still good for keeping my bodyfat low?

for PCT i'm thinking maybe 200g P 300g C 50g F. Do I have this good? I'm 180lbs. This equals about 2500cals. I've been reading healthy fats were better to have high going into PCT?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie.....do you prefer cables??? or.. free weights??? for maxing out triceps????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...true or false..all prohormones... designer steroids ... being removed from market????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..does masteron increase urge to urinate??? i think it is for me!!!!

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

right now im getting cardio about 5-6x a week through this whole cutting cycle. Going into PCT how could I incorporate cardio? I still want to maintain and possibly lower bodyfat percentages.

----------


## kisektah1

Hi RR,

How are you? I was thinking of preparing my next cycle This is what is should look like. Aim: loose bf, little bloat and harden up. My stats are; 235lbs at aprox 17%bf at 5'11 at 32y/o

My next cycle is either looking like:

*Number 1:*

Wk 1-6: 200mg Test E/ 600 Tren A (per week) > Reload 1.8g protein per pound/ High volume, Heavy Weights, ~8 reps per set
Wk 6-8: 100mg Test E (per Week) > Deload 1g protein per pound/ Med Volume, Med Weights, High reps.
Wk 8-13: 200mg Test E/ 600 Tren A (per week)/ Thinking of adding Winstrol @ 25mg ED, Proviron @ 25mg ED, add 400mg of EQ OR up the tren to 800mg per week > Reload 1.8g protein per pound/ High volume, Heavy Weights, ~8 reps per set

* Clen also added to cycle 2 weeks on 3 weeks off Protocol (ramp up to 100mcg ed) from week 1.

OR Do a cycle with a lean bulk using anabolics with heavy androgens to help lean out to the end. Something like? Maybe even switching wk 8-13 to wk 1-8 and vice versa?

*Number 2:*

Wk 1-3: 400 Test E/ 650 Deca pw> Reload 1.8g protein per pound/ High volume, Heavy Weights, ~8 reps per set
Wk 3-6: 400 Test E/ 650 Eq pw> Reload 1.8g protein per pound/ High volume, Heavy Weights, ~8 reps per set
Wk 6-8: 100mg Test E (per Week) > Deload 1g protein per pound/ Med Volume, Med Weights, High reps.
Wk 8-13: 150mg Test E pw/ 600 Tren A ew/ 25mg Winstrol Oral ED > Reload 1.8g protein per pound/ High volume, Heavy Weights, ~8 reps per set

* Clen also added to cycle 2 weeks on 3 weeks off Protocol (ramp UP to 100mcg ed) from week 1.



PCT: (Deload for wk 14-16)

WK 14-18: Nolva 40/40/20/20/10
Wk 14-18: Tribulus
Wk 14: 2x shots HCG 2500iux2
Wk 14: 100mg Triptorelin



Workout: (plus cardio 15 mins post workout, 4 times per week)

Mon: Back
Tues: Chest
Wed: Legs (ham/quads/calves)
Thurs: Shoulders/ Rear Delts/ Traps
Fri: Bis/Tris/ abs
Sat: - 30 mins cardio or Rest
Sun: Rest


Questions:
- I cant get my hands on a progesterone inhibitor, will Vit b6 work or nolva?
- Do you think i should stick to calorie maintenance or caloric surplus during this cycle (aim is to harden up, put on a little muscle, little bloat and reduce bf)?
- In your opinion what AAS should i add to my second reload (wk 8-13)? 
- I am really trying to keep this cycle around 12-14 weeks, what would you prefer?
- Is my tren dose high enough for my goals? (the most i have used of tren is 600mg of Tren E per week stacked with 700mg of test).
- I tend to lose a fair bit of hair on high doses of Tren, is their anything i can use other than Nizorol 2%?
- Is it true that Tren and Test both fight for the same receptor, but tren binds a lot harder to it and therefore 'overpowers' most of the test. Or is this a myth?
- With Injectable Winstrol, have you ever recomended to drink the winstrol instead of jabing it? I have read a study (forgot where) that the winstrol is only ~65% as affective drinking than injection (since it has to pass the liver).
- I have read a lot of forums and trainers recommend switching Anabolics and Androgens every 3-6 weeks for optimum results. Reasoning behind this is that our body's and receptors get used to the substance and it is good to switch the AAS with the same anabolic OR androgenic nature. What are your knowledgable thoughts?


Thank You RR!

----------


## adamjames

how severe can tren attack the lungs in an asthma sufferer?(mild asthma sufferer) because im really keen to do it for my next cycle alongside primo on the second reload after 10 weeks bulking on test because im really prone to test bloat and i hate taking arimidex to sort the problem out id rather do a non aramotizing cycle like tren and primo what do you think?

cheers

----------


## massbuilders

Hey ronnie, I think i kinda messed up my cycle. Because since week four i started doing masteron prop and anavar . But i thought my mast was Mast E and it turned out it was Mast prop. So i am thinking of doing 12 weeks of test e/mast p 300mg/anavar75 mg. Then 2 weeks cruise of test e at 250. Then 4 weeks of hcg like you told me?. Then i will run 3 weeks of nova/armi. Please let me know what you think, also please remember i did 50mg anavar / 500 test e for 15 weeks before and then i took of two weeks without pct and jumped on the current cycle like you told me. Results are showing great. i am at 237 around 13% body fat!

----------


## cfail

Hey Ron, 

Responding to post #4400. I am not currently on any anabolics nor have I ever used them. I want to learn how to use properly before I make that step, which is why I am on here. I don't know a lot about PCT and stacking in general. I have read a few things on here about using Test with an oral kickstart such as d-bol or anadrol . I just would like to get everthing planned before i just jump into something not really knowing what Im doing.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=measuretwicecutonce;6135185][QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6135004]

Sorry, your saying i should reload with prop AND test e for THE ENTIRE RELOAD? ...BOTH?* I'm saying you can run both test-e and test-p during reloads if you want but it's not neceesary..Just another option some like![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## oak2429

how would you reload and deload if you were doing a prohormone cycle? like with hdrol or superdrol or epidrol etc...

----------


## alex.mitev

Hey Ron, I read this entire thread and have a question for you;

When steady fat lost is aimed at , you reccomend 150 carbs - 3 carb meals a day - breakfast , pre and post WO, given training session takes place between 4th and 5 th meal (6 pm). 
In 20 pages, you advised the same guy to have his carbs on his first 3 meals of the day, regardless of when he trains. This means only protein/fats before and post workout. 
Where is the truth to be found ? - when i decide to go carb cycling , when should i have my 3 carb meals? My BF is about 14 . 6.1 height, 200 weight.

----------


## kolaking

Ronnie, I'm going to start your method the first of the month. I've been cycling for years and pretty much at the age of 41 will be having to cruise the rest of my days. However, I'm helping a friend get started on his second cycle and want to suggest this method. Your method is a stay "on" long term system. Would you say that using this system for as short as a year would end up shutting down his (43 Y.O) Nat Sys. to very low levels requiring permanent TRT? I know that more than this length of time surely would. And If I'm wrong could you explain why? Thanking you in advance, KK.

----------


## Bulkn

> ron few more question.. You got my cycle all lines up now its time to get my training and diet!! On par. 
> 
> Im the endo ecto build "lose muscle fast hard to gain without fat" i think im going to take your advice and not really bulk but eat some what normal. this is what i have to do as well. I have the same type of build. It is what it is. 
> 
> i maintain at around 2500 calories but i also have been doing 45 min of medium cardio 5-6 days week. I also have a huge cheat sunday night but that all comes off in 2-3 days. 
> 
> I was thinking for my cycle to stay around 2700 calories and i may not do any cardio if so i think just once a week now. i think 15-20 minutes of cardio 3 times per week would be okay for you while trying to gain size but no more. And if you want to skip the cardio and put more time into training that would work well. Cardio is good for your heart but the more energy and time you expend doing it, the less time you have left to train when trying to add additional muscle mass. Diet, not cardio, is far more imporant for heart health and what your look like! 
> as far as macros... Right now im pondering 300-350 carbs... 2x bodyweight " im 177 now but pretty lean". Protein 1 to 1.5 " i know you will say 1.5 lol" important note: Actually in your case 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight will work well because it's the ecto-meso and mesos that need more protein due to having more muscle mass and higher metabolisms. I have found that hard gainers get fat taking in too much protein along with the necessary carbs and fats requirements needed to function properly. Many people have it backwards thinking hard gainers need more protein but just the opposite is true! then fats will be whatever trace fats i get from my food. This is more in line with chris aceto style bulking, should end up being 15-20% fats. I just cant do carbs and fat very long without getting fat. 
> 
> ...


Hey Ron, ill be doing a show soon and just trying to sort out how i should do my diet. Will an approach like above in bold work well? Im looking at trying to get quite lean, around 4%

----------


## mockery

Hello ron

Curious about the second reload.

now can you keep all compounds the same say 600 test and 600 mast that you ran in the first reload, into the second one. *IF* you were to add say 300mg a week of tren ace. and shot that EoD once your plasma and test levels were stable from the longer esters.

Or would i have to still increase the test and mast

lastly the interduction of tren "ace" is only if my Blood pressure takes off on me, i can come off easily enough in a few days.

----------


## totallyok3d

ron,

finished my last test e pin, waiting these 2 weeks before starting PCT. I have ephedrine on hand and want to run it through the 2 weeks. Should i use it in PCT as well? I have 25mg ephedrine, is this good ED for 2 weeks iwth 200mg caffeine?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=totallyok3d;6135236]


> Thanks ron!
> 
> now for PCT when I switch to the routine you mentioned below.
> 
> Right now I'm doing high volume intense training so when you say lower sets in PCT, I should keep the same heavy weight but reduce sets to 6-9 per muscle group. For example Chest would be 3 sets of 2/3 different exerises? Seems like not a lot of work?
> 
> Even with smaller muscle group like biceps I would do 6 sets, correct? That would only be 2 different exercises for 3 sets, Do I have this correct? *That will work fine. Around 8-9 sets for larger muscle groups like chest for 2-3 exercises and only 6 sets for arms at 2 exercises a piece will suffice.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> Right now you have me on a small carb cycle while I'm on cycle. My main goal is cutting this cycle so my question is when going into PCT should I just add carbs back in and have a basic diet eating at maintenance cals? I feel like If i've been eating a caloric deficient this whole 20 week slingshot then switch to maintenance i will actually gain some weight, this is still good for keeping my bodyfat low? *yes, given you don't over do the calories!*
> 
> for PCT i'm thinking maybe 200g P 300g C 50g F. Do I have this good? I'm 180lbs. This equals about 2500cals. I've been reading healthy fats were better to have high going into PCT?
> 
> *Looks good and whether you do more fats or more carbs is very individualistic. Some do better with more fats while some do beter with extra carbs. I prefer the extra carbs when going for lean mass gains then adjusting fats as needed to keep body fat levels under control once carb and protein requirements are met. Remember, fats contain more calories than carbs. 
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE: 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie.....do you prefer cables??? Or.. Free weights??? For maxing out triceps???? *I prefer cables because it allows you to keep more constant tension on the muscles throughout the entire range of motion and it's easier on the joints/tendons because it takes out the stabilizers*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...true or false..all prohormones... designer steroids ... being removed from market????* It most certainly appears to be the case! 
> 
> Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012 Introduced; Would Bulk Up Federal Anabolic Steroid Controls
> 
> By Larry K. Houck 
> 
> Senators Orrin Hatch (R-UT) and Sheldon Whitehorse (D-RI) introduced legislation on July 25, 2012, that would amend the definition of ?anabolic steroid? under the Federal Controlled Substances Act (?CSA?) and expressly add twenty-seven additional anabolic steroids to schedule III. The proposed ?Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012? (S. 3431) (?2012 Act?) would significantly increase Drug Enforcement Administration (?DEA?) control over drugs and substances that meet anabolic steroid criteria. If enacted, the 2012 Act would be the third major federal legislative action impacting anabolic steroids since 1990. Congress passed the Anabolic Steroid Control Acts of 1990 and 2004 that placed certain anabolic steroids into schedule III of the CSA, expanding DEA?s authority to regulate such substances. 
> 
> Passage of the 2012 Act would similarly add twenty-seven anabolic steroids, their salts and esters, to schedule III of the CSA. Placement of anabolic steroids in schedule III subjects manufacturers, distributors, dispensers such as pharmacies and physicians, importers, exporters, and anyone in possession of the scheduled anabolic steroids to the applicable provisions of the CSA and its implementing regulations that establish registration, recordkeeping/reporting and security requirements as well as administrative, civil and criminal sanctions.
> ...


*above*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..does masteron increase urge to urinate??? i think it is for me!!!! *It tends to do this to some people since it has anti-estrogen properties.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> right now im getting cardio about 5-6x a week through this whole cutting cycle. Going into PCT how could I incorporate cardio? I still want to maintain and possibly lower bodyfat percentages.*Too much cardio during pct is going to cause a loss in muscle mass,especially in the legs unless you are genetically gifted in that area.. I would reduce cardio to 20-30 minutes 3 times a week and focus more on a clean diet.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how severe can tren attack the lungs in an asthma sufferer?(mild asthma sufferer) because im really keen to do it for my next cycle alongside primo on the second reload after 10 weeks bulking on test because im really prone to test bloat and i hate taking arimidex to sort the problem out id rather do a non aramotizing cycle like tren and primo what do you think? *I am also a mild asthma sufferer and tren will certainly make it worse because it constricts your bronchial tubes. You should have two albuterol resuce inhalers on you at all times in case you go into an asthma attack if you decide to use tren. I've had asthma attacks usign tren while training legs and doing cardio and it's terrifying to say the least! Keep two inhalers on you in case one does not work due to malfunctioning! A safer choice for asthma sufferers is low dosages of test, masteron, anavar and GH if affordable. You could add primo in the mix as well. Tren is great but not if you have asthma because it's like your walking around breathing through a straw! Use tren in the colder months of the year not in the humid summer if you are going to use it. It can also bring on some nasty sinus infections, nasal congestion ( allergies in general if you are prone.) Allergies and asthma run hand in hand.* cheers


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, 
> 
> Responding to post #4400. I am not currently on any anabolics nor have I ever used them. I want to learn how to use properly before I make that step, which is why I am on here. I don't know a lot about PCT and stacking in general. I have read a few things on here about using Test with an oral kickstart such as d-bol or anadrol . I just would like to get everthing planned before i just jump into something not really knowing what Im doing.* If you've never cycled before then 5-600 mgs of test-e or test-c weekly is all you need during your first 8 week reload. You could add 25 mgs of d-bol to that same test dosages for your second reload for making additional gains.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=mockery;6141870]Hello ron

Curious about the second reload.

now can you keep all compounds the same say 600 test and 600 mast that you ran in the first reload, into the second one. *IF* you were to add say 300mg a week of tren ace. and shot that EoD once your plasma and test levels were stable from the longer esters.

Or would i have to still increase the test and mast *You could keep test/masteron dosages the same and just add 300 mgs of tren weekly to that next reload.* 
lastly the interduction of tren "ace" is only if my Blood pressure takes off on me, i can come off easily enough in a few days. *Going with ten ace is a good idea to see how your going to react.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Bulkn;6140024]Hey Ron, ill be doing a show soon and just trying to sort out how i should do my diet. Will an approach like above in bold work well? Im looking at trying to get quite lean, around 4% *Yes, the diet above will work well but don't eat junk food high in fats such as pizza on the once a week high carb/cheatmeal, only carbs for the most part and of course protein*. /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> finished my last test e pin, waiting these 2 weeks before starting PCT. I have ephedrine on hand and want to run it through the 2 weeks. Should i use it in PCT as well? I have 25mg ephedrine, is this good ED for 2 weeks iwth 200mg caffeine?* I would not use ephedrine during pct because it increases muscle eating cortisol levels and can kills ones appetite to the point of losing muscle mass, especially when off steroids. Use clen instead.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how would you reload and deload if you were doing a prohormone cycle? like with hdrol or superdrol or epidrol etc...*I would switch over to a weaker pro-hormone during deloads and keep the dosages really low, then go back on a stronger one during reloads at higher dosages.*


above

----------


## christian123

Hey im Chris!
First of all thanks for your time

I read your whole post a few times, really amazing info and as eeryone else, i wanna give it a try ahahah!

So here i am on my 3rd cycle ! Witch is supposed to start in 2 weeks!
Ill be doing
1-12 Tren e 400mgs/week
1-15 test e 500 mgs/week!
1-6 T3/clen 

I might add var at week 8! So ive got everything planned, thabks to all the members here!

I was just wondering when you say lower your test to TRT!
How much is that? (my english is not too good, so i dont understand everythig as i should)
And should i lower the tren also at week 8!?
Im a bit confuses!

If you could help me with the dosage for my deload phase thatd be amazing! :Smilie: 

On the other hand for trainnig diet, im all good!

Thanks alot man!

----------


## mockery

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6143643]


> Hello ron
> 
> Curious about the second reload.
> 
> now can you keep all compounds the same say 600 test and 600 mast that you ran in the first reload, into the second one. *IF* you were to add say 300mg a week of tren ace. and shot that EoD once your plasma and test levels were stable from the longer esters.
> 
> Or would i have to still increase the test and mast *You could keep test/masteron dosages the same and just add 300 mgs of tren weekly to that next reload.* 
> lastly the interduction of tren "ace" is only if my Blood pressure takes off on me, i can come off easily enough in a few days. *Going with ten ace is a good idea to see how your going to react.[/*QUOTE]above


thanks ron, great speedy advice. hope all is well with you and your wife.

cheers

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi RR,
> 
> How are you? I was thinking of preparing my next cycle This is what is should look like. Aim: loose bf, little bloat and harden up. My stats are; 235lbs at aprox 17%bf at 5'11 at 32y/o
> 
> My next cycle is either looking like:
> 
> *Number 1:*
> 
> Wk 1-6: 200mg Test E/ 600 Tren A (per week) > Reload 1.8g protein per pound/ High volume, Heavy Weights, ~8 reps per set
> ...


above

----------


## massbuilders

Hey ronnie, I think i kinda messed up my cycle . Because since week four i started doing masteron prop and anavar . But i thought my mast was Mast E and it turned out it was Mast prop. So i am thinking of doing 12 weeks of test e/mast p 300mg/anavar75 mg. Then 2 weeks cruise of test e at 250. Then 4 weeks of hcg like you told me?. Then i will run 3 weeks of nova/armi. Please let me know what you think, also please remember i did 50mg anavar / 500 test e for 15 weeks before and then i took of two weeks without pct and jumped on the current cycle like you told me. Results are showing great. i am at 237 around 13% body fat!

----------


## jodha1991

grat post thks it reALy helps a lot

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I read this entire thread and have a question for you;
> 
> When steady fat lost is aimed at , you reccomend 150 carbs - 3 carb meals a day - breakfast , pre and post WO, given training session takes place between 4th and 5 th meal (6 pm). 
> In 20 pages, you advised the same guy to have his carbs on his first 3 meals of the day, regardless of when he trains. This means only protein/fats before and post workout. 
> Where is the truth to be found ? *The truth is that both ways work great. Do the method you like best but overall I think taking in your carbs pre and post workout is superior for hanging onto more muscle mass when in a calorie deficit..* @ - when i decide to go carb cycling , when should i have my 3 carb meals? My BF is about 14 . 6.1 height, 200 weight.


above

----------


## mockery

Hey mate I can only get 10,000 ui of hcg right now, when in my 2nd relOad when is best to run this to help recovery before pct. thanks. Or is the reality I really need to get more?. Thanks

----------


## cfail

Ron,

Regarding your recommendation of test c or test e for 8 week reload(never used anabolics), How would this be used in your program as far as reload, deload, reload, ect? I plan on using test c at 500mgs per week. Is there a need to take a break from the anabolics after a period of time? If so, what is the best way to come off? Thanks for your help and advise!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey im Chris!
> First of all thanks for your time
> 
> I read your whole post a few times, really amazing info and as eeryone else, i wanna give it a try ahahah!
> 
> So here i am on my 3rd cycle ! Witch is supposed to start in 2 weeks!
> Ill be doing
> 1-12 Tren e 400mgs/week* Run tren at 400 mgs weekly for 3rd 8 week reload and test along side the tren at 500 mgs weekly for 8 weeks then go back to trt for 2 week deload then go back to tren 400 weekly, test 500 weekly and add 20-40 mgs of var daily for 4th 8 week reload. Then deload with trt (1 cc of test for 2 weeks). Use clen and t-3 during last 6 weeks of your 4th 8 week reload if you are trying to harden up.* 
> 1-15 test e 500 mgs/week!
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie, I think i kinda messed up my cycle. Because since week four i started doing masteron prop and anavar . But i thought my mast was Mast E and it turned out it was Mast prop. So i am thinking of doing 12 weeks of test e/mast p 300mg/anavar75 mg. Then 2 weeks cruise of test e at 250. Then 4 weeks of hcg like you told me?. *Sounds like a good plan but I feel 3 weeks of HCG will suffice!* Then i will run 3 weeks of nova/armi.* Run nolvadex only or arimidex only for 4 week during pct. You can run both together but there's really no use.* Please let me know what you think, also please remember i did 50mg anavar / 500 test e for 15 weeks before and then i took of two weeks without pct and jumped on the current cycle like you told me. Results are showing great. i am at 237 around 13% body fat! *You are doing great!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey mate i can only get 10,000 ui of hcg right now, when in my 2nd reload when is best to run this to help recovery before pct. Thanks. Or is the reality i really need to get more? *just run 500 ius weekly during last 10 weeks (8 week reload and 2 week deload) . That will leave you 5000 for pct* . Thanks


above

----------


## slimshady01

Ron, 

in my first reload now of new cycle..

Weeks 1-8 is Test Prop 150mg EOD and TBol 50mg then 75mg last 4 weeks."first time trying prop". Will add 250mg Test E 2 weeks before deload. 

LAst 8 weeks you got me at 400 test 400 deca and 600-750 EQ..." you designed this cycle around me and hairloss..

I was wondering for the last 8 which would be better for mass.... The above OR...

Test 750 and EQ600-750. I started Propecia again which helps me with test so im willing to try 750 again with a DHT blocker "doesnt effect me sexualy that much".

If i go the deca and test I cant run the propecia or i will shed like mad. 

So which of the 2 would be better for mass.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

barbell military press...or...dumbell press..best for shoulder width development?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

cause of outer tendon elbow pain??? causes of inner elbow pain?????

----------


## mockery

> Originally Posted by *mockery*  
> hey mate i can only get 10,000 ui of hcg right now, when in my 2nd reload when is best to run this to help recovery before pct . Thanks. Or is the reality i really need to get more? *just run 500 ius weekly during last 10 weeks (8 week reload and 2 week deload) . That will leave you 5000 for pct* . Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> above


Thanks , i will do this the final 10 weeks at 500ui weekly. then pct 500 ui ED for 2 weeks and nova 40/40/20/20 Thanks for all your help!! u need a pay pal account so we can donate.

----------


## dozer211

Big Ron, 
I'm 26 6'2 230. Tell me how this looks. I've use prohormones in the past which may have caused my low T because I'm starting HRT soon. 
Reload: test e 500 mg
Deload: test e 250 mg
Reload:test e 500 mg,deca 400 mg
Deload: test e 250 mg
Reload: test e 750 mg, D-Bol 25 mg(full 8 weeks)
Deload: test e 250mg 
Reload: test e 500 mg, tren 300-400 mg
I've got all AI's on hand should I need it.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> barbell military press...or...dumbell press..best for shoulder width development?????* Dumbell presses are superior because they resemble the press behind the neck more so than the barbell military press-hence allowing you to bring the arms out to the sides more which in return stimulates the side head of the deltoids more sufficiently. Also, I highly recommend not doing the press behind the neck but if you are dead set on doing them bring the bar no lower than the upper ears. Keep in mind that the anterior head is primarily used for shoulder abduction when the upper arm is held out from the body when used for pushing weight above your head. Also,, the anterior head is under heavy stress during shoulder flexion and transverse flexion such as chest pressing movements so doing front raises is over kill. I also want to mention that upright rows should be avoided because they can be very destructive to the rotator cuff even though they work the side/lateral head fairly well when using a medium grip. The lateral head is also used for shoulder abduction, although the upper arm is not rotated when it is activated. The lateral head on the side that helps gives you that capped looked is usually more difficult to build up than the anterior heads just as the upper chest is typically harder to build than the mid-lower pectorals. All over head pressing movements stimulate both the anterior and lateral head of the deltiod. Therefore, it's not essential to try to isolate the lateral head with lateral raises but I feel for bodybuilding purposes, leaning lateral raises (especially with cables done one arm at a time) should be used to fully finish off the lateral head of the deltoids.*


above

----------


## mockery

> *Dumbell presses are superior because they resemble the press behind the neck more so than the barbell military press-hence allowing you to bring the arms out to the sides more which in return stimulates the side head of the deltoids more sufficiently. Also, I highly recommend not doing the press behind the neck but if you are dead set on doing them bring the bar no lower than the upper ears. Keep in mind that the anterior head is primarily used for shoulder abduction when the upper arm is held out from the body when used for pushing weight above your head. Also,, the anterior head is under heavy stress during shoulder flexion and transverse flexion such as chest pressing movements so doing front raises is over kill. I also want to mention that upright rows should be avoided because they can be very destructive to the rotator cuff even though they work the side/lateral head fairly well when using a medium grip. The lateral head is also used for shoulder abduction, although the upper arm is not rotated when it is activated. The lateral head on the side that helps gives you that capped looked is usually more difficult to build up than the anterior heads just as the upper chest is typically harder to build than the mid-lower pectorals. All over head pressing movements stimulate both the anterior and lateral head of the deltiod. Therefore, it's not essential to try to isolate the lateral head with lateral raises but I feel for bodybuilding purposes, leaning lateral raises (especially with cables done one arm at a time) should be used to fully finish off the lateral head of the deltoids.*


Wow great write up!!, the points on no behind the next press or upright rows needs to be expressed more. such dangerous exercises. A++

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

As you recommended I get on caber and aromasin from my prolactin levels. I was weighing a solid 180lbs and it's been 2 weeks since I started the caber and aromasin. I'm now down to 173lbs in 2 weeks and actually cut my normal cardio regime in half. I am cutting and enjoy any losses but I feel like i'm loosing to quickly! That's 7-8lbs in 2 weeks, which isnt that bad i guess.

Is this sudden weight loss from my estro levels lowering? The only thing that has changed since this big drop is the intro to caber and aromasin, diet has remind same and before i was just maintaing 178-180.

----------


## cfail

Ron, 
Think you missed me #4445.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I'm wanting to be as big and lean as possible on Oct 31st. No show or competition or anything, this is just my target date. I'm 5 weeks into a 12 week run up to the 31st. Currently I'm 268 lbs (bigger than I've ever been...) about 8% BF 6'2" 47 years old. My cycle at this point is pretty heavy and I plan to prime and go off AAS for 4 weeks again in November. Anyway, this is what it is...

Test E 1.5 grams
MENT Ace 1050 mg
Tren E 600 mg
Tren A 300 mg
Masteron P 700 mg
Deca 400 mg (joints)
Anavar 100 mg ed
Proviron 50 mg ed
HGH 10 i.u.'s 5 on 2 off.
Also doing .5 mg of prami ed for prolactin control as well as vitamin B1-B6-B12 injections.

I was planning on dropping the Test E 3 weeks out and replacing it with 700 mg Test P.
Dropping the MENT ACE 2 weeks out.
Dropping the Deca 4 weeks out.
Increase the Masteron to 1000 mg 3 weeks out.
What would you suggest with the Var and the HGH?
I've never used An AI on cycle either but I have some Aromasin and was wondering if I should use it? At what point would you start and how would you dose it?

Also, I've been doing no cardio for the last 3 months figuring I'd get more out of it at the end of the cut. When and how much do you suggest doing?

Thanks

----------


## slimshady01

Good god Titan why don't you compete ?? I could never run all that unless it was paying my bills.

----------


## The Titan99

> Good god Titan why don't you compete ?? I could never run all that unless it was paying my bills.


 HA!! No wife, no permanent girlfriend (Thailand), no kids, no mortgage, no car payments and I live in Thailand where the only thing cheaper than chicken and fish are eggs, brown rice and fibrous green vegetables...

And I also have a awesome source. Come on over...

----------


## mockery

> HA!! No wife, no permanent girlfriend (Thailand), no kids, no mortgage, no car payments and I live in Thailand where the only thing cheaper than chicken and fish are eggs, brown rice and fibrous green vegetables...
> 
> And I also have a awesome source. Come on over...


ive been thinking for years to come out there, is it easy to find work as a white boy? a mate of mine from Australia owns a few apartment blocks in Bangkok. i wanna just eat sleep and juice and play poker.

----------


## The Titan99

I'll PM you.

----------


## 517732

Ronnie you are the man bro. MUCH RESPECT!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> Regarding your recommendation of test c or test e for 8 week reload(never used anabolics), How would this be used in your program as far as reload, deload, reload, ect? I plan on using test c at 500mgs per week. Is there a need to take a break from the anabolics after a period of time? If so, what is the best way to come off? Thanks for your help and advise! *Run 2 ccs of test-c for 8 weeks then back off to using only 1cc of test-c for 1 week then begin second 8 week reload using 750 mgs of test-c weekly and end cycle with 1cc of test-c weekly for 2 weeks then do PCT for 4 weeks*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> cause of outer tendon elbow pain???* All forms of pressing for chest and shoulders. Also training the triceps. Don't fully lock out on any of these exercises to help eliminate problems and warm up good.* causes of inner elbow pain????? *Back and bicep training. Chinups are notorious for causing inner elbow pain for many. Use good form and do not fully extend on bicep exercises.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Big Ron, 
> I'm 26 6'2 230. Tell me how this looks. I've use prohormones in the past which may have caused my low T because I'm starting TRT soon*. Many prohormones are actually designer steroids in disguise-hence the reason they are so effective and will shut down your hpta axis like real steroids.*
> Reload: test e 500 mg
> Deload: test e 250 mg
> Reload:test e 500 mg,deca 400 mg
> Deload: test e 250 mg
> Reload: test e 750 mg, D-Bol 25 mg(full 8 weeks)
> Deload: test e 250mg 
> Reload: test e 500 mg, tren 300-400 mg
> I've got all AI's on hand should I need it.* Looks fine!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> As you recommended I get on caber and aromasin from my prolactin levels. I was weighing a solid 180lbs and it's been 2 weeks since I started the caber and aromasin. I'm now down to 173lbs in 2 weeks and actually cut my normal cardio regime in half. I am cutting and enjoy any losses but I feel like i'm loosing to quickly! That's 7-8lbs in 2 weeks, which isnt that bad i guess.
> 
> Is this sudden weight loss from my estro levels lowering? *Yes you are losing water weight!* The only thing that has changed since this big drop is the intro to caber and aromasin, diet has remind same and before i was just maintaing 178-180.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> I'm wanting to be as big and lean as possible on Oct 31st.* I take it you are going to paint yourself GREEN? lol* No show or competition or anything, this is just my target date. I'm 5 weeks into a 12 week run up to the 31st. Currently I'm 268 lbs (bigger than I've ever been...) about 8% BF 6'2" 47 years old. *With that kind of size maybe you should consider competing..lol M*y cycle at this point is pretty heavy and I plan to prime and go off AAS for 4 weeks again in November. Anyway, this is what it is...
> 
> Test E 1.5 grams
> MENT Ace 1050 mg
> Tren E 600 mg
> Tren A 300 mg
> Masteron P 700 mg
> Deca 400 mg (joints)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, 
> 
> in my first reload now of new cycle..
> 
> Weeks 1-8 is test prop 150mg eod and tbol 50mg then 75mg last 4 weeks."first time trying prop". Will add 250mg test e 2 weeks before deload. 
> 
> Last 8 weeks you got me at 400 test 400 deca and 600-750 eq..." you designed this cycle around me and hairloss..
> 
> I was wondering for the last 8 which would be better for mass.... The above or...
> ...


above

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks Ron,

If I went the test deca route I would drop the propecia during that time anyway and resume when off deca. Deca and propecia are not a good combo sexually and with hairloss.

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks a lot Ron!! YES!! Going to do The Hulk in Bangkok for Halloween this year!! I got it on the AAS and cardio and will implement it as you suggest.

Just wanted to say that I really appreciate it when you say I should consider competing. Never even considered it before but I've been getting this from a few people lately. Checked it out and there are quite a few shows next year, a big one in Bangkok next Oct. Looked at the guy's who placed in t5he over 40's and the 200 lb + categories and I'm really not too far off even now. This would be definitely one way to get and stay motivated!! Anyway, it's really unbelievable what you've done for me over the last 3 years. When I found this thread I looked like a 240 lb member of Lynerd Skynerd and now thinking of doing a BB competition at 260 lb. WOW!! If you ever need anything from me for your book I'd be happy to supply you with whatever you want. I'll take some pics for Halloween but to be honest it's difficult to cut just to be The Hulk. Not sure he cuts too much anyway...

BTW, here's a before and after for anyone doubting the effectiveness of the Slingshot Training System or Ronnie Rowland's expertise!

----------


## bigp87

That is incredible Titan.

Awesome work.

----------


## kmms

that's tremendous, titan. i'm sure i've seen you at tesco before. good luck with the competition.

----------


## The Titan99

Yea, thanks a lot guy's. You know how much that means. Ron's the Man!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks a lot Ron!! YES!! Going to do The Hulk in Bangkok for Halloween this year!! I got it on the AAS and cardio and will implement it as you suggest.
> 
> Just wanted to say that I really appreciate it when you say I should consider competing. Never even considered it before but I've been getting this from a few people lately. Checked it out and there are quite a few shows next year, a big one in Bangkok next Oct. Looked at the guy's who placed in t5he over 40's and the 200 lb + categories and I'm really not too far off even now. This would be definitely one way to get and stay motivated!! Anyway, it's really unbelievable what you've done for me over the last 3 years. When I found this thread I looked like a 240 lb member of Lynerd Skynerd and now thinking of doing a BB competition at 260 lb. WOW!! If you ever need anything from me for your book I'd be happy to supply you with whatever you want. I'll take some pics for Halloween but to be honest it's difficult to cut just to be The Hulk. Not sure he cuts too much anyway...
> 
> BTW, here's a before and after for anyone doubting the effectiveness of the Slingshot Training System or Ronnie Rowland's expertise!* I HAVE CREATED A MONSTER I CANNOT TAME!!! LOL..Success stories like these are why I started this Q and A thread. Titan's transformation is truly amazing! He's put in the hard work and deserves all the credit. I just helped steer him in the right direction.*


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

true ..or ..false...??? When seated, the lower back is "compressed" directly between the weight and the seat. When you stand, the weight is still there but the downward force is partially "absorbed" by the legs and hips, reducing lower back strain.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> true ..or ..false...??? When seated, the lower back is "compressed" directly between the weight and the seat. When you stand, the weight is still there but the downward force is partially "absorbed" by the legs and hips, reducing lower back strain.* I strongly disagree! Performing seated dumbell presses while in a seated positon is much easier on the lower back than standing because it prevent execessive arching and takes out the stabilizers.*


above

----------


## adamjames

> above


I think i will stear clear of tren then on my next cycle, i would love to try it but its probably not worth it for me as far as sides go and i like to do daily cardio even when bulking : )
Im going to run this cycle starting next week: (second cycle)

1 - 8 = Test enenthate 300 mg EW

8 - 10 = Test enenthate 150 mg EW

8 - 20 = (Primobolan enenthate 500 mg EW ( should i start the primo here at week 8 when the deload starts? or should i start it after ive cruised on test at 150 mg EW for 2 weeks?? ive heard the primo takes ages to work properly so i thought it may be better to run it for 12 weeks here instead of 10 and could also aid in further gains by adding it in at the start of the first deload? )

10 - 20 = Test enenthate 300 mg EW

20 - 22 = HCG FOR 2 WEEKS BEFORE PCT

22 - 26 = 4 week PCT, NOLVA, CLOMID

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I think i will stear clear of tren then on my next cycle, i would love to try it but its probably not worth it for me as far as sides go and i like to do daily cardio even when bulking : )
> Im going to run this cycle starting next week: (second cycle)
> 
> 1 - 8 = Test enenthate 300 mg EW *(You need 500 mgs of test-e per week at a minimum. 300 wil barely put you above your natural levels)*  
> 
> 8 - 10 = Test enenthate 150 mg EW *200 ew*
> 
> 8 - 20 = (Primobolan enenthate 500 mg EW ( should i start the primo here at week 8 when the deload starts? *no wait until week 11 and add 750 mgs of test with it.* or should i start it after ive cruised on test at 150 mg EW for 2 weeks?? ive heard the primo takes ages to work properly so i thought it may be better to run it for 12 weeks here instead of 10 and could also aid in further gains by adding it in at the start of the first deload? )
> 
> ...


above

----------


## adamjames

> above


500 mg is minimum for a second cycle? hmmm I thought natural levels were around the 50 mgs a week for a male not 300? 

And from what ive read elsewhere primo is best when you run it at a higher dose than the test on a cutting cycle?

thanks

----------


## Peter32

Hey Ronnie

Im in my last week of my 2nd cycle and ran sst program as directed I did 2 weeks off aas and training as a prime/deload after 1st cycle (500mg per week of test e on a HIT program) i reached 81-82kg but got gastro in thailand and dropped back down to 77-78kg. My 2nd cycle consisted of 500mg teste + 300mg of deca300. I started the sst blast program (ran blast for 6 weeks felt i was still gaining and didnt want to stop) on a 5 day split, mon-chest, tues-arms, wed off, thurs-shoulders, fri-back&traps, sat-legs/calfs sun off, started doing the 2 warmup sets 12 & 10 reps 1 x prep set 6 reps to 3 working sets x 10 reps to good failure and 1 x 12-15 reps burnout not to complete failure but . then dropped the prep set in week 3. Ive finished up the blast phase at 84-85kg im pretty sure at around 15-17% bf i think was closer to 20% bf early on wks 2-5.

Im starting the cruise phase (dropping AAS to 250mg per wk) this week but really want to gain a few more kg of lean mass and drop my bf% to in the 10-12% or lower if possible so at this point was considering running anavar as i have acces to it and possibly test e at 750mg per ?? also have access to dbol 10mg tabs. so my question is what do you recon i do aas wise and with my program and how do i tweak my diet into new cycle? I have clomid and nolvadex and hcg ready to go for PCT aswell. Again thanks for your knowledgeable help and advice

Cheers

----------


## Mr Bolic

Wow! Some decent info in that lot!

Just wondering - running that style
Of cycling (which I'm understanding as being pretty much continuous) would give the HPTA a hell Of a pounding yeah? Would pct be an issue if you wanted to come off for breather?

Nb. Ive been trying to post a question about my up coming cycle, but the spam filter won't let it through - It must be a word I've used tripping the filter - any other ways to get a question through?

Cheers!

----------


## Chris J

Ronnie you said... Most gains are made during 8 week reloads so extending deloads past 2 weeks is not optimal. After much more than 2 weeks of deloading (reducing hormonal levels and/or training volume) the body will begin to reach homeostastis-hence muscle/strength gains will be on the decline. My question: so if you cruise at 200 to 250mgs a week for a month will you still lose muscle if you are training each body part hard once a week and continue to eat right? Thanks PM sent also.

----------


## Chris J

I think I found my answer on page 13. Two week deload with lower volume and then back to higher volume while staying on the deload dosage (200 or 250mgs). Hopefully not losing muscle while on lower dose.

----------


## Chris J

Hey Ronnie I am 45 yrs old..5.9 ft tall and weight 185. I have been lifting solid for about four years. Prior to that I lifted off and and on for ten years. On 9/14/10 I weighed 165 and did my 1st shot of test and stayed on until 1/29/11 (4 months) at doses between 500 and 750mgs. Made great gains even though my diet was terrible. But as you know my gains fizzled out. I tried a half assed post cycle for 6 weeks and felt terrible so I jumped back on 3/13/11. I do get yearly physicals btw. My second cycle was no where near as good for gains. Didnt feel like superman anymore even though I was hack squatting 920 for reps. Hadnt read your stuff yet. Bumped dose up to a gram a week for a couple of weeks and lost sex drive so I lowered dosage back to 750mgs..600 mgs..then 500 mgs.. 4 months later I cut my dosage back to 250mgs a week and cruised for a month. On 10/09/11 i jumped back on 500mg test and Dbol for a couple of weeks. I have done dbol before. Made some strenght gains but no weight ( bad diet) On 11/21/11 I cruised again for about 1 months, then stopped copletely for 1 month to get blood work done ..everything ok for the most part. Test level was 297..tried to get on hrt. Doc told me to try clomid and would not prescribe injectable. So I went home and shot a gram of sust and 500 weekly after that for a month and then ran tren for 9 weeks at 300 mgs weekly. Felt great but labido was shot afterwards. I stopped log book after that. I stayed on 500 to 750 of sust up until 2 weeks ago. Cruisin 2 weeks then back on for 8 following your recipe. I know I desperately need to eat more. Plus I have sustained back, neck, rotator cuff, and elbow injuries along the way. Poor form and lifting way too phsyco heavy for my size. Can I continue like this or am I askin for trouble? If I cruise for a month or two can I hang on to gains if I eat alot? And if I have to increase mgs every reload I will be broke and asking for negative sides. I guess if I cruise for a minimum of 2 weeks I will still make gains once back on. Maybe a month cruise would be better, but will I lose alot of size. Also experiencing poor erections after being on for the better part of two years. E levels are probably too high. Never taken an AI...just adjusted my test levels myself. My guess is I have screwed up my system and I will be pinning for life now. Any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## Foxgear

Hey Ronnie, i am just wondering if you could help me out...I started taking sust250 and i have gone through a vial of it but have decided to switch over to test enanthate ....
I am i first timer so i am just wondering if i can just start taking the test e right away at 500mg per week?...and also how often would i shoot that?
should i shoot 250 on monday and then another 250 on thursday?...or what do you recommend.....Then after the 8 weeks i have clomid and nolva, how much would you say to take during the two weeks and also for the full pct at the end of the 20 weeks.....Your reply is very much appreciated...Cheers

----------


## Chris J

fox gear...this is on page 13
Full pct!!!! 



I keep getting the same questions over and over again about how to do a FULL PCT .

HERE IT IS (POST #496) SO PLEASE MAKE NOTE OF THIS-

hcg 2500 is every other day for 2 weeks
clomid 50 mgs twice per day for 4 weeks
nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 4 weeks

As for switching to test e, no problem. 250mgs twice week same routine as sust. I do sundays and wednesdays. Monday/Thursday is fine.

----------


## Gixxer1000rp

Hey Ronnie ....

I was going to run test e /tren e?

Should I do 1-8 test 600 mg maybe add some dbol 
9-10 test 250mg
11-18 test 600mg tren 400mg
19-20 test 250mg
21-24 full pct....

How dose this look ? Should I run test and tren through out? Or only for the last 8 weeks?

----------


## Gixxer1000rp

Let me me know Ronnie .. I tried to pm u but I guess I'm to new of a member  :Frown:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 500 mg is minimum for a second cycle? hmmm I thought natural levels were around the 50 mgs a week for a male not 300? *Synthetic test is not as powerful as endogenous test your body makes-hence it takes around 200 mgs of pharm grade test cypionate to put your levels in the normal to high range on the scale ranging from 300-1300. Mine stays around 1000 using trt at 200 mgs of test depot weekly.* And from what ive read elsewhere primo is best when you run it at a higher dose than the test on a cutting cycle? *Thats not true if you are running an anti-es. Large dosages of test is what makes you big and large dosages of test is what helps keep you big when dieting down.*
> 
> thanks


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie
> 
> Im in my last week of my 2nd cycle and ran sst program as directed I did 2 weeks off aas and training as a prime/deload after 1st cycle (500mg per week of test e on a HIT program) i reached 81-82kg but got gastro in thailand and dropped back down to 77-78kg. My 2nd cycle consisted of 500mg teste + 300mg of deca300. I started the sst blast program (ran blast for 6 weeks felt i was still gaining and didnt want to stop) on a 5 day split, mon-chest, tues-arms, wed off, thurs-shoulders, fri-back&traps, sat-legs/calfs sun off, started doing the 2 warmup sets 12 & 10 reps 1 x prep set 6 reps to 3 working sets x 10 reps to good failure and 1 x 12-15 reps burnout not to complete failure but . then dropped the prep set in week 3. Ive finished up the blast phase at 84-85kg im pretty sure at around 15-17% bf i think was closer to 20% bf early on wks 2-5.
> 
> Im starting the cruise phase (dropping AAS to 250mg per wk) this week but really want to gain a few more kg of lean mass and drop my bf% to in the 10-12% or lower if possible so at this point was considering running anavar as i have acces to it and possibly test e at 750mg per ?? also have access to dbol 10mg tabs. so my question is what do you recon i do aas wise and with my program and how do i tweak my diet into new cycle?* Run test 750 mgs weekly and 30 mgs of d-bol daily for first four weeks to add more size then switch over to 750 mgs of test and 40 mgs or more of anavar during last 4 weeks or even longer and begin dieting down gradually by reducing fats first then carbs if needed. Adding 300 mgs of masteron weekly to this entire cycle would make it better because gains would be leaner due to less water retention.* . I have clomid and nolvadex and hcg ready to go for PCT aswell. Again thanks for your knowledgeable help and advice
> 
> Cheers


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Wow! Some decent info in that lot!
> 
> Just wondering - running that style
> Of cycling (which I'm understanding as being pretty much continuous) would give the HPTA a hell Of a pounding yeah? Would pct be an issue if you wanted to come off for breather? * I recommned running hcg at 500 weekly during entire cycle if you want kids. At the very least do a full pct with hcg after a 20 week cycle. If you do not want kids then do trt when desired when going off a slingshot cycle!* 
> Nb. Ive been trying to post a question about my up coming cycle, but the spam filter won't let it through - It must be a word I've used tripping the filter - any other ways to get a question through? *Dont use lab names just the types of steroids.*
> Cheers!


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie you said... Most gains are made during 8 week reloads so extending deloads past 2 weeks is not optimal. After much more than 2 weeks of deloading (reducing hormonal levels and/or training volume) the body will begin to reach homeostastis-hence muscle/strength gains will be on the decline. My question: so if you cruise at 200 to 250mgs a week for a month will you still lose muscle if you are training each body part hard once a week and continue to eat right? *It all depends on how advanced you are as a steroid user as to how much you will lose when dropping back the doses for lengthy period of time. The longer and more you take, the more test it takes to maintain muscle when you get past that 2 week deload mark. Much of what is lost will be water up front but eventually you will lose hardness, size, and strength. I have found a 2 week deload to be more optimal and easier on the endocrine system, sex drive, emotionally, etc than a 4 week deload.* Thanks PM sent also.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I think I found my answer on page 13. Two week deload with lower volume and then back to higher volume while staying on the deload dosage (200 or 250mgs). Hopefully not losing muscle while on lower dose. *Correct and the very advanced deload with 500-1000mgs of test weekly*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie I am 45 yrs old..5.9 ft tall and weight 185. I have been lifting solid for about four years. Prior to that I lifted off and and on for ten years. On 9/14/10 I weighed 165 and did my 1st shot of test and stayed on until 1/29/11 (4 months) at doses between 500 and 750mgs. Made great gains even though my diet was terrible. But as you know my gains fizzled out. I tried a half assed post cycle for 6 weeks and felt terrible so I jumped back on 3/13/11. I do get yearly physicals btw. My second cycle was no where near as good for gains. Didnt feel like superman anymore even though I was hack squatting 920 for reps. Hadnt read your stuff yet. Bumped dose up to a gram a week for a couple of weeks and lost sex drive so I lowered dosage back to 750mgs..600 mgs..then 500 mgs.. 4 months later I cut my dosage back to 250mgs a week and cruised for a month. On 10/09/11 i jumped back on 500mg test and Dbol for a couple of weeks. I have done dbol before. Made some strenght gains but no weight ( bad diet) On 11/21/11 I cruised again for about 1 months, then stopped copletely for 1 month to get blood work done ..everything ok for the most part. Test level was 297..tried to get on hrt. Doc told me to try clomid and would not prescribe injectable. So I went home and shot a gram of sust and 500 weekly after that for a month and then ran tren for 9 weeks at 300 mgs weekly. Felt great but labido was shot afterwards. I stopped log book after that. I stayed on 500 to 750 of sust up until 2 weeks ago. Cruisin 2 weeks then back on for 8 following your recipe. I know I desperately need to eat more. Plus I have sustained back, neck, rotator cuff, and elbow injuries along the way. Poor form and lifting way too phsyco heavy for my size. Can I continue like this or am I askin for trouble? *You are saking for trouble because you are all over the place and the heavy lifting in poor form (ego lifting I call it) at 45 is going to keep you in constant pain and eventually rip a tendon*. If I cruise for a month or two can I hang on to gains if I eat alot? *You can hang onto your weight but you will lose msucle and gain fat.* And if I have to increase mgs every reload I will be broke and asking for negative sides. *At your age and since you are not competing you do not need to increase dosages each reload. Find a comfort zone and stay there for 8 weeks then back to trt dosages for 2 weeks then back on more test for next 8 week reload. You may find that 500-750 mgs of test alone is all you need and can afford to make your long term goals. Afterall you are not a national level competitor so why not just look good, feel good and do something that you can afford? Diet plays a key role in how you look anyways and you need to stop trying to keep geting stronger and stronger at your level and focus more on less weight and squeezing the muscle to get a pump and burn! My suggestion to you is stay on trt for life and use the slingshot method of cycling when you are cycling. I am willing to bet you are over-training as well for your age. Less can be more as you get past 40 years of age!*  I guess if I cruise for a minimum of 2 weeks I will still make gains once back on. Maybe a month cruise would be better, but will I lose alot of size. Also experiencing poor erections after being on for the better part of two years. E levels are probably too high.* I highly recommend using test and masteron year round to help prevent these issues. You also need to take cialis on a daily basis at age 47 because many people over age 40 have a slightly enlarged prostate. Cialis helps with this issue. Also, if you are one of these people who get an increase in sex drive while using tren expect a crash when you come off. However, cialis and masterone helps counteract this.*  Never taken an AI...just adjusted my test levels myself. My guess is I have screwed up my system and I will be pinning for life now. Any advice would be appreciated.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, i am just wondering if you could help me out...I started taking sust250 and i have gone through a vial of it but have decided to switch over to test enanthate ....
> I am i first timer so i am just wondering if i can just start taking the test e right away at 500mg per week? *Yes you can.Sustanon is a good anabolic but no better than test-e or test-c and it cost more!..*and also how often would i shoot that?* Once or twice a week both works fine!*should i shoot 250 on monday and then another 250 on thursday?...or what do you recommend. *Enanthate is released over a 7 day period so you can shoot 500 mgs only once a week. Test cypionate would be even better IMO due to a 2 week release-hence the reason endocrinologist use it for TRT*. ....Then after the 8 weeks i have clomid and nolva, how much would you say to take during the two weeks and also for the full pct at the end of the 20 weeks* You need HCG for pct much more than clomid or nolvadex as hcg is what causes the testis to start producing their own testosterone again!*......Your reply is very much appreciated...Cheers


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie ....
> 
> I was going to run test e /tren e?
> 
> Should I do 1-8 test 600 mg maybe add some dbol 
> 9-10 test 250mg
> 11-18 test 600mg tren 400mg
> 19-20 test 250mg
> 21-24 full pct....
> ...


above

----------


## Gixxer1000rp

Thanks Ronnie ..this will be my second tren cycle.. .I have some deca and eq laying around  :Wink:  maybe I could toss that in the first 8? What do you think..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie ..this will be my second tren cycle.. .I have some deca and eq laying around  maybe I could toss that in the first 8? What do you think..*That will work but be aware that running tren and deca together normally causes sexual dysfunction. EQ mixes fine with tren or deca. My first choice would be a test/tren/eq stack while leaving out the deca.*


above

----------


## Chris J

Thanks for the reply and feedback Ronnie. Yes I probably do overtrain. I just felt like like the greater the stress I put on the body, it would have to grow. I thought constantly pushing it more and more in the form of poundage or resistance was what forced the muscle to grow?? You stated that I should just stick with 500 to 750 mgs on my reloads. Sounds good, but will that be enough to make solid gains on each reload? Or will I just maintain at that level? I guess my concern is if I stop lifting heavy and stay on the same dose... am I going to see size increases? Thnx

----------


## Chris J

Ronnie, for the first year I was blasting and cruising I was enjoying solid wood and sex daily...sometimes more. All I wanted to do was f#ck and work out. Now two years later I am havin trouble getting hard and staying hard unless I take cialis. Is this a normal side effect of blasting and cruising for two years? I mean even on 700 mgs of test weekly I still have probs. On 500 or 200 mgs..its the same. This is a real blow to the ego. I know you said add Masteron with test, cialis may be cheaper.

----------


## Chris J

What dosage would I run the mast and test together?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron,

moved my carbs up to 300g now that I have shifted into PCT. I was originally on your carb cycling diet and it was great, i was leaner then ever. With all these carbs i look really bloated and lost most my deep cuts and definition. Is it ok to go back to the carb cycling or even keto during PCT? I just dont react well with carbs. The only difference is I would be eating at maintenance instead of cutting because im in PCT. Is this ok? Or do i need carbs in PCT?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the reply and feedback Ronnie. Yes I probably do overtrain. I just felt like like the greater the stress I put on the body, it would have to grow. I thought constantly pushing it more and more in the form of poundage or resistance was what forced the muscle to grow?? You stated that I should just stick with 500 to 750 mgs on my reloads. Sounds good, but will that be enough to make solid gains on each reload? Well, at 47 years of age it takes a lot more gear to grow than what it would take someone young. *Since you cannot afford to stay on higher dosages for lengthy periods and are not competing I would just use lower dosages and just focus on looking good and remaining healthy. You can still gain a little size over time with 750 mgs weekly but it will take getting stronger by taking some orals and more calories to get noticeably larger. This takes more money and becomes harder on your joints so you have to be careful.*  Or will I just maintain at that level? I guess my concern is if I stop lifting heavy and stay on the same dose... am I going to see size increases? *Training too heavy can actually make you smaller because momentum comes into play. Bodybuilding is not powerlifting and these big muscled guys throwing around heavy weights due to having good genetics could get bigger and have less joint pain using better form. You can move a weight too slow as well but most go too fast.* Thnx


above

----------


## F4iGuy

I'm not able to train Chest and Biceps together. The biceps long head tendon gives me irritation at the shoulder. I need to give it some rest. What is a good 4 day split that doesn't train chest/bi's together?

I'm currently doing:
Day 1: Legs (Quad/hams/calf)
Day 2: Chest/Tri's
Day 3: Off
Day 4: Back/Traps
Day 5: Shoulders/Bi's/Abs
Day 6/7: Off

----------


## gonzo6183

What rep ranges do you suggest during the reload phase?

I had great success in the beginning with 5-8 to gain my initial size.

My most recent success has come from set 1 7-9 set 2 3-6 set 3 10-12. ive been using this quite often over the last 2 years.

What are your thoughts?

----------


## Squats33

Great input thanks!

----------


## >Good Luck<

Hey Ronnie, I've been considering your sst method lately but I wanted to ask a few questions before I take on the lifestyle. I've been training for close to 2 years now, hard. I trained before that but took 1 year off due to unrelated injury. I've had good gains and major strength improvements, but like most of us, its not enough. I have 1 complete cycle of sus under my belt and am on week 9 of second cycle. I love it! I'm just under 170lbs and very lean. I'm 26 and already have 3 rugrats, so I'm not to worried about loosing the ability to have kids. What I want to know is when is a good age/exp to start with your slingshot training method and blast cycling? I want to get as big as possible and nothing compares to being on gear and training IMO. I would love to compete one day but i know I'm far from it. I want to do it right, and avoid trt if I can. Money is not much of an issue, but I choose to be frugal. Do you think I'm to young or to in experienced to start your sst method? 

Could I do sst and still avoid trt if I cycle with hcg and ai and moderate dose? 

Thanks in advanced

----------


## fusion777

Hi I got a question for ya brother ! , I've been training for about 2 years on and off but for the past month I've been really comitted I've been hitting the gym 5 days a week for a month haven't missed a day & I don't plan on it (sometimes working out twice a day ), the only problem I have is my weight I've been stuck at 180-187 what kind of training would you recommend to me I eat like 4 meals a day and not junk food or frozen pizza home cooked meals but I still can't see weight gains , really need some advice on this one thanks ! BTW I'm 6'3 26 y-o

----------


## Yellow

Ron, I had great success with your slingshot carb cycling diet which is 5 low carb days & 1 medium carb day (wednesday-add 100gr carbs) & 1 high carb day (saturday-cheat day). 
Now I'm entering the deload phase (reduce protein to half & replace the protein calories with fats like peanut butter and extra virgin olive oil). 
How should I go with diet on the deload phase? Should I still do carb cycling diet while on deload or just straight deload diet?

----------


## alex.mitev

Ronnie, can you share some thoughts on Ben Pakulski`s MI40 program - this guy seems to be very well prepared and backed up in terms of studies and facts. And also he doesn`t have this great genetics but he made it Pro anyways?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...alternative for posterior deltoids???? reverse calbe flys..getting old...thanks bro!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

opinion of pec minor dips..pro phil hernon says they are great for upper chest??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlCqixV8at0

----------


## jeff52069

Ronnie heres what i want to run

600mg test e wk 1-8 reload
300mg test e wk 9-10 deload
600mg test e wk 11-18 reload
300mg test e wk 19-20 deload
900mg test e wk21-28 reload
300mg test e wk29-30 deload
4wk pct
By not going up on test dosage in 2nd reload cycle would this cycle still be benificial.Maybe throw some dbol in 2nd reload.Whhats your thoughts and by the way great reading.

----------


## mockery

Hey ron, thanks for all teh great help so far. i have been using your system for a bit now. slightly different then you have explained, only to focus more on body recomp and strength instead of mass, and it has gone nicely.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...09#post6170209

Click on the above to go to my thread where i have posted some week 1 pictures and week 7 pics. 

I start my deload next week. Ive been craving carbs so bad all this week so i look forward to the protein drop and carb replacement for the next two weeks. Ill be eliminating all protein shakes , except post work out. so all protein micros will be 100% whole foods.

i dont think myostatin is a drama thus far since i have been doing a slow controlled cut. But i may go above maintenance when i add the addition of tren and hcg into teh next reload. i haven't been doing cardio so perhaps i will add fasted cardio as well to help with teh surplus of calories. i still wanna drop 4% bf, not sure how much tren will help with that...

have a look at the progress your SSTS has done for me, thanks so much man!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=totallyok3d;6176197]ron,

moved my carbs up to 300g now that I have shifted into PCT. I was originally on your carb cycling diet and it was great, i was leaner then ever. With all these carbs i look really bloated and lost most my deep cuts and definition. Is it ok to go back to the carb cycling or even keto during PCT? I just dont react well with carbs. The only difference is I would be eating at maintenance instead of cutting because im in PCT. Is this ok? Or do i need carbs in PCT? *You can stay at maintenance and keep carbs lower during pct. Expect to soften up some anyways on pct after a few weeks. Another option is to reduce protein and keep carbs around 250 carbs daily for increased energy because coming off test lowers your energy levels which makes it difficult to want to train at all sometimes! [*/QUOTE] above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, for the first year I was blasting and cruising I was enjoying solid wood and sex daily...sometimes more. All I wanted to do was f#ck and work out. Now two years later I am havin trouble getting hard and staying hard unless I take cialis. Is this a normal side effect of blasting and cruising for two years? I mean even on 700 mgs of test weekly I still have probs. On 500 or 200 mgs..its the same. This is a real blow to the ego. I know you said add Masteron with test, cialis may be cheaper. *By age 40 around 50% of males have a slightly enlarged prostate causing sexual problems-hence you need to stay on cialis daily (10-20 mgs) to improve blood flow which helps prevent the prostate from enlarging. You may be experiencing some elevated levels in prolactin as well.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What dosage would I run the mast and test together?*The cheapest cycle is 500 mgs of test-e and 200 mgs of mast-e weekly. A little better cycle would be or 750 mgs of test-e and 300 mgs of mast-p weekly. If you go the latter route do 3 injections weekly(mwf). If you go the first route you can get by with only 1 injection weekly.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm not able to train Chest and Biceps together. The biceps long head tendon gives me irritation at the shoulder. I need to give it some rest. What is a good 4 day split that doesn't train chest/bi's together?* Does training shoulders and bicep together cause you problems?*
> 
> I'm currently doing:
> Day 1: Legs (Quad/hams/calf)
> Day 2: Chest/Tri's 
> Day 3: Off
> Day 4: Back/Traps 
> Day 5: Shoulders/Bi's/Abs
> Day 6/7: Off


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What rep ranges do you suggest during the reload phase?
> 
> I had great success in the beginning with 5-8 to gain my initial size.
> 
> My most recent success has come from set 1 7-9 set 2 3-6 set 3 10-12. ive been using this quite often over the last 2 years.
> 
> What are your thoughts? *I like 8-12 reps per set best with the occasional 15 rep set once you become more advanced. Some 6 rep sets works well for beginners but can be dangerous for your tendons as you become stronger pushing too good failure. 6 rep sets should be done very sparingly as you become more advanced if at all.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

My computer got a worm and I was down for a while. I'll finish answering all these questions ASP!

Thanks guys!

----------


## totallyok3d

your the man ron!

i had another question -

im currentley in the middle of my PCT. I just started week 3 today and so far hate it. Im an emotional trainwreck and feel like im being a little girl half the time. only things that are good is ive maintained all my strength from the whole 20weeks that i gained when I was on. I guess this really isnt a question just more so of....Is this how PCt always is? These emotion and mood swings are like that of a teenage girl.. Is there any type of preventatie mesaure for this?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*For those of you who are experiencing acne there's a new topical prescription medication out called "EPIDUO" that works great!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> your the man ron!
> 
> I had another question -
> 
> im currentley in the middle of my pct. I just started week 3 today and so far hate it. Im an emotional trainwreck and feel like im being a little girl half the time. Only things that are good is ive maintained all my strength from the whole 20weeks that i gained when i was on. I guess this really isnt a question just more so of....is this how pct always is? These emotion and mood swings are like that of a teenage girl.. Is there any type of preventatie mesaure for this? *what are you using for pct?*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, I've been considering your sst method lately but I wanted to ask a few questions before I take on the lifestyle. I've been training for close to 2 years now, hard. I trained before that but took 1 year off due to unrelated injury. I've had good gains and major strength improvements, but like most of us, its not enough. I have 1 complete cycle of sus under my belt and am on week 9 of second cycle. I love it! I'm just under 170lbs and very lean. I'm 26 and already have 3 rugrats, so I'm not to worried about loosing the ability to have kids. What I want to know is when is a good age/exp to start with your slingshot training method and blast cycling? *You are at a perfect age and in the perfect situation to gain the most from Slingshot Training!* I want to get as big as possible and nothing compares to being on gear and training IMO. I would love to compete one day but i know I'm far from it. I want to do it right, and avoid trt if I can. Money is not much of an issue, but I choose to be frugal. Do you think I'm to young or to in experienced to start your sst method?* NO.*
> 
> Could I do sst and still avoid trt if I cycle with hcg and ai and moderate dose? *Probably. But if done for a long time you could still end up on trt just to have a good sex drive.* 
> 
> Thanks in advanced


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i'm not able to train chest and biceps together. The biceps long head tendon gives me irritation at the shoulder. I need to give it some rest. What is a good 4 day split that doesn't train chest/bi's together?
> 
> I'm currently doing:
> Day 1: Legs (quad/hams/calf) *chest/tris*
> day 2: Chest/tri's * legs*
> day 3: Off
> day 4: Back/traps *back/traps*
> day 5: Shoulders/bi's/abs *shoulders/biceps/abs* 
> day 6/7: Off


 *note: It's good practice to not train the day after legs due to cns fatigue!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi I got a question for ya brother ! , I've been training for about 2 years on and off but for the past month I've been really comitted I've been hitting the gym 5 days a week for a month haven't missed a day & I don't plan on it (sometimes working out twice a day ), the only problem I have is my weight I've been stuck at 180-187 what kind of training would you recommend to me I eat like 4 meals a day and not junk food or frozen pizza home cooked meals but I still can't see weight gains , really need some advice on this one thanks ! BTW I'm 6'3 26 y-o *You need to reduce your training to 4 days per week if using steroids and only 3 days per week if natural. Never train twice a day! You are over-training and under-eating. Increase meals to 5-6 per day and you will gain weight.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, I had great success with your slingshot carb cycling diet which is 5 low carb days & 1 medium carb day (wednesday-add 100gr carbs) & 1 high carb day (saturday-cheat day). 
> Now I'm entering the deload phase (reduce protein to half & replace the protein calories with fats like peanut butter and extra virgin olive oil). 
> How should I go with diet on the deload phase? Should I still do carb cycling diet while on deload or just straight deload diet? *I would not carb cycle on deload.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, can you share some thoughts on Ben Pakulski`s MI40 program - this guy seems to be very well prepared and backed up in terms of studies and facts. And also he doesn`t have this great genetics but he made it Pro anyways? *There is nothing new out there! He made it to the pro ranks due to his genetics, consistent training, and massive drug use.*


above

----------


## totallyok3d

Hey ron....

For my PCT I am running Nolva/Clomid. Also I was running aromasin through it along with prami because my prolactin levels were so high as you requested i do. I feel good and not lactating anymore. I have about 1 more week of prami left and Ive already finished the aromasin last week. now its the start of week 3 with nolva 20, clomid 50 and prami 1mg. I plan on continuing this for 6 weeks total you reccomended since i have no hcg . the prami will be done next week though. Thanks for your help! Ive never been this emotional i feel like a woman!!

----------


## shanebrock93

Roonie that article was so interesting and I am definitely trying that out. Since you said you'd help anyone out there regarding the steriod cycles so I have so many questions to ask you regarding my 'FIRST EVER' cycle :Smilie: 
I've read a lot about AAS and now I want to try em out to get bigger and lean. My cycle looks like this:

Testosterone Propionate EOD for 8 weeks, Nolvadex and Clomid combined together for 2 weeks for my PCT

I am doing a reload for the 8 weeks and then my PCT for the next 2 weeks; deload I mean

My questions are:
1. Is PCT enough for just 2 weeks?
2. I've heard taking HCG during the cycle every 4-5 days avoids testicular atrophy? Should I combine HCG into my cycle? Cause at all costs, I want to avoid testicular atrophy
3. What if I don't want to do my second cycle or the second reload anytime soon? Will I keep the gains?
4. I am looking to go for Tren Ace and Test Prop for my second cycle but I want more time between my first and second cycle. So what should I do in between this period of time?
5. Is Keto Diet good enough for my reload and deload? I take up 50 g carbs and 300 g protein?

----------


## alex.mitev

> above


Ok Ron, makes sense for sure. I`ve been using your system quite successfully the last 3 months. My question is can i combine Ben`s methodology (it`s not new as you said) with your principles. In another words ,keep the straight sets, keep the split as it is , just reduce the weight, reduce the rest between sets to 45-60 sec and apply more control on the negative (it affects the load i`m using , but the tension is greater IMO). What do you think?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron....

Im about halfway through PCT and been cutting for almost 6 full months now, which was about 1 month of natty cutting then the rest on your test e sling shot. Im down to about 170lbs and look pretty good but just kind of small now. im already planning my next cycle to bulk and add LBM. my question is after I complete the PCT should I do maybe like a 2-4week vacation type thing where I dont workout or follow a strict diet? I almost feel like my body could use this after dieting and training hard for half a year. Or can I just jump right back on another slingshot once I complete my PCT?

----------


## senorrebo

Thanks, man! This is great!

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron, im after losing an inch and a half off my height from 6'2 to 6 foot and half an inch, this is clearly from heavy squating compressing my spine, is this permanent? taking into account im only 28 and havent been able to train the past year due to money issues so ive had plenty time to gain this height back. i had a feeling about it with months but only checked it last night. not happy about it lol

----------


## totallyok3d

ron

ending of week 3 in my PCT and my emotional woman like mentallity is pretty much subsided now. Im more agressive, testes are more then enough back to normal size and my libido is getting back into the normal range and woke up with morning wood this morning. I originally planned and u said 6 weeks was good, should I continue on the 6 weeks or since im feeling this way could I just go 4?

----------


## Steve.O

hey ronnie been following your sst program for the last year reloading and deloading throughtout made awsome gains. the only thing is my priorities have now changed. i want to make my wife pregnant. im 26 and recently married. my sexdrive has always been sky high. anyway i avnt takin any roids for 3week iv stoppd cold turkey. reason for this is bcos i said to myself now or never. i love the bodybuildin lifestyle and i wont lie roids are somewhat addictive the benefits and how u feel while on them is second to none. so id really love to get some advice from you please what would be the best cause of action for me now? i should my test levels will b very low. i feel ok in myself, iv lost noticable amount of muscle, i can get an erection and maintain it. the main problem which im experiencing at the moment is that my sex drive is none existent. it takes a fair bit to get me going. i feel no desire for it. before i couldnt go without it dailey. whats the best way to go about this please ron? also im curious does the average guy have a good chance getting the mrs preggers while stil cycling and using hcg ? previous to al this we have used protection and feel now is the time for a child. do u recommend i get a sperm test? cheers big ron

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I know test is test, but what's the difference between Ace and Prop? Next reload I'm thinking using a blend I have that's 50/50/50 mg/ml Test A/Tren A/ Masteron P with a 900 mg base of Test E and 10 i.u.'s of HGH. What do you think?

----------


## [email protected]

Hey Ronnie, I've been doing the Slingshot Method for a few months now with great results. It seem that when I return to my TRT dose of 200 mg/wk that I get almost a second boost in strength for a couple of weeks. Then it drops back when I start the blast and starts to build again. Why do I get an increase when I lower the dose? Thanks man.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...do you recommend using creatine during reloads???..deloads??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ron....
> 
> For my PCT I am running Nolva/Clomid. Also I was running aromasin through it along with prami because my prolactin levels were so high as you requested i do. I feel good and not lactating anymore. I have about 1 more week of prami left and Ive already finished the aromasin last week. now its the start of week 3 with nolva 20, clomid 50 and prami 1mg. I plan on continuing this for 6 weeks total you reccomended since i have no hcg . the prami will be done next week though. Thanks for your help! Ive never been this emotional i feel like a woman!! *It's the clomid! That's why I highly recommend most people just use HCG and an ANTI-E if needed. You need HCG not clomid to get the testis to produce your own test again.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> roonie that article was so interesting and i am definitely trying that out. Since you said you'd help anyone out there regarding the steriod cycles so i have so many questions to ask you regarding my 'first ever' cycle
> i've read a lot about aas and now i want to try em out to get bigger and lean. My cycle looks like this:
> 
> Testosterone propionate eod for 8 weeks, nolvadex and clomid combined together for 2 weeks for my pct *you would have been better of using test-e or test-c because you can inject it only once a week for a first time cycle. You need hcg for pct!*
> 
> i am doing a reload for the 8 weeks and then my pct for the next 2 weeks; deload i mean
> 
> my questions are:
> 1. Is pct enough for just 2 weeks? *do 3 weeks of hcg 2500 ius eod*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok Ron, makes sense for sure. I`ve been using your system quite successfully the last 3 months. My question is can i combine Ben`s methodology (it`s not new as you said) with your principles. In another words ,keep the straight sets, keep the split as it is , just reduce the weight, reduce the rest between sets to 45-60 sec and apply more control on the negative (it affects the load i`m using , but the tension is greater IMO). What do you think? *You can do this if you want. I would recommend alternating your training each week by training normal for a week using more rest between sets and placing less emphasis on the negative then using Ben's methodology the following week.*


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron....
> 
> Im about halfway through PCT and been cutting for almost 6 full months now, which was about 1 month of natty cutting then the rest on your test e sling shot. Im down to about 170lbs and look pretty good but just kind of small now. im already planning my next cycle to bulk and add LBM. my question is after I complete the PCT should I do maybe like a 2-4week vacation type thing where I dont workout or follow a strict diet?* Taking 2 weeks off from training is a good plan at this point and just eat normal while not gorging.* I almost feel like my body could use this after dieting and training hard for half a year. Or can I just jump right back on another slingshot once I complete my PCT? *Give your body a 2 week break because cutting is harder on both the CNS and the joints. The rest will do you good. Then you will come back chomping at the bit like a mad dog ready to put on some additional size during your next 8 week reload!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, im after losing an inch and a half off my height from 6'2 to 6 foot and half an inch, this is clearly from heavy squating compressing my spine, is this permanent? taking into account im only 28 and havent been able to train the past year due to money issues so ive had plenty time to gain this height back. i had a feeling about it with months but only checked it last night. not happy about it lol *Doing heavy squats will not make you shorter but if you have some serious degenerative disk disease (very unlikely at your age) on multiple levels you could lose a little height. Do you have disk problems?*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron
> 
> ending of week 3 in my PCT and my emotional woman like mentallity is pretty much subsided now. Im more agressive, testes are more then enough back to normal size and my libido is getting back into the normal range and woke up with morning wood this morning. I originally planned and u said 6 weeks was good, should I continue on the 6 weeks or since im feeling this way could I just go 4? *Sounds like you are good to go!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie been following your sst program for the last year reloading and deloading throughtout made awsome gains. the only thing is my priorities have now changed. i want to make my wife pregnant. im 26 and recently married. my sexdrive has always been sky high. anyway i avnt takin any roids for 3week iv stoppd cold turkey. reason for this is bcos i said to myself now or never. i love the bodybuildin lifestyle and i wont lie roids are somewhat addictive the benefits and how u feel while on them is second to none. so id really love to get some advice from you please what would be the best cause of action for me now? i should my test levels will b very low. i feel ok in myself, iv lost noticable amount of muscle, i can get an erection and maintain it. the main problem which im experiencing at the moment is that my sex drive is none existent. it takes a fair bit to get me going. i feel no desire for it. before i couldnt go without it dailey. whats the best way to go about this please ron? also im curious does the average guy have a good chance getting the mrs preggers while stil cycling and using hcg ? previous to al this we have used protection and feel now is the time for a child. do u recommend i get a sperm test?* I would go all out with PCT and use hcg for 3 weeks at 2500iu eod, clomid at 50 mgs twice a day for 4 weeks, and nolvadex 20 mgs per day for 6 weeks. At week 7 go get sperm count. You can have your sperm frozen and artificially injected into your wife wife for future needs if need be as well. I've seen guys get their wife's pregnant while on steroids and using no hcg and they had been on for a couple of years non stop. Some get their sperm frozen for future needs just in case they were to become infertile. That's the smart thing to do!* cheers big ron


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I know test is test, but what's the difference between Ace and Prop?
> 
> *Propionate esters will slow the release of a steroid for 2-3 days and acetate esters for 1-2 days.* 
> 
> Next reload I'm thinking using a blend I have that's 50/50/50 mg/ml Test A/Tren A/ Masteron P with a 900 mg base of Test E and 10 i.u.'s of HGH. What do you think? *Sounds very good!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, I've been doing the Slingshot Method for a few months now with great results. It seem that when I return to my TRT dose of 200 mg/wk that I get almost a second boost in strength for a couple of weeks. Then it drops back when I start the blast and starts to build again. Why do I get an increase when I lower the dose?* I suspect it's because you are deloading (doing fewer work sets and your CNS is recovering better). Also, you may be over-training during your reloads! What's your reload training program look like?* Thanks man.


above

----------


## Chris J

Ronnie, for months one question has perplexed me about this. When does it end. I mean if you have to constantly reload with more and or different AAS to make gains, when does it stop? Only when bad sides kick in and force you to cut back? If I were to do a prime for a couple of weeks (AAS free) or cruise for lets say a month, would I be able to jump back on 500 or 700 mgs and make noticable gains all over again? Remember I posted stats and history on previous page. After 2 years of being on test I now feel like 500 mgs of cyp is a cruise dose.

----------


## Brohim

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6092216]


> reverse bench press..verses...inclines for upper chest [B]*IMO most people get very little overall chest development from incline presses, including the upper pecs . Muscle stimulation of the upper chest during incline presses only increases by about 5% as compared to the flat or slight decline press bench press. But muscle stimulation in the front deltoids increased by a whopping 85%! This is why I recommend incline presses on a standard incline press at around 30-45 degrees for those who have weak front delts instead of front raises to supplement to their overhead shoulder presses. Incline presse work the front delts more so than overhead persses because the side heads of the delts are strongly stimulated during overhead shoulder presses. 
> 
> The neck press using a wide grip is superior to incline presses for upper chest development but it's hard on the rotator cuffs. In addition, incline presses can put a lot of strain on the rotator cuffs and the muscles/disk located in the neck (cervical spine)! A better exercise to increase muscle stimulation in the upper chest regions is using a flat bench with a reverse grip because muscle stimulation of the upper chest increases by around 30% when using the reverse-grip as opposed to the regular over-hand grip . However, doing this with a bar puts way too much strain on the wrist, even when using a smith machine for balance control so the answer is using a life fitness dual cable flat chest press machine using a modified reverse grip. Turn the handles so that your palms are facing one another to prevent wrist strain. You also want to begin the movement with a grip slightly wider than your shoulders and then allow your arms to travel inwards and slighlty upwards during the contraction to stimulate the upper chest. The modified reverse grip still helps keep your elbows in close to the body and your upper arms parallel to your torso-hence increasing the stimulation of the of upper chest!You can use dumbells as well. NOTE: That funky so-called upper chest exercise you see people at the gym doing with cable where they bring their arms up in front up their body with palms facing upward does not stimulate the upper chest as some have been misled into believing but rather the anterior deltoids! [/B][/*QUOTE]above



You have a video of this being performed you can cite? Would love to see it. 

Also, for those men with Male Pattern Baldness, we know Masteron can cause hairloss; would 300mg of Masteron cause significant hairloss for guys with MPB? I have a little trouble getting ripped due to slow metabolism. I know Test/Tren /Mast. would be ideal but hairloss occurs with Tren and Mast so might just go with Test/Var or maybe add low dose Mast. and see how I fare? What do you think?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

thanks for all the solid feedback!!

another question. Ive been on Prami at 1mg for almost 2 months now and overlapping into my 4th week here with nolva. I still have miniscule amount of clear discharge from my nipples and they look a tad puffy but not to bad. my prami is pretty much all gone. Will this subside over time or should I continuing using Prami and order some more?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron - here is what i have next setup of what im going to bulk off of.

1-8 Test Prop 300mgs/wk
1-8 Tren Ace - 400mgs/wk
1-8 Prami - 1st week at .5mg then 1mg up to week 8
1-8 Aromasin - 12.5mg EOD
9-10 - Test Prop 200mgs/wk
11 - 20 - Test Prop 300mg/wk
11 - 20 - Tren Ace 500mgs/wk

PCT 

Nolva 40/20/20/20
HCG - 2,500IUs last week EOD

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, you know I've been using STS and training hard for the last +3 years, made crazy progress but been periodically stalled by injury (I'm injury free right now thank God!). Do you think it would benefit me at my age and stats to do a heavy week followed by a lighter weight/higher rep week? Say, 1 week 8-12 followed by a what, 12-15? What do you think? Or should I continue with progressive overload? Also, how do you handle the reload on such a program?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, for months one question has perplexed me about this. When does it end. I mean if you have to constantly reload with more and or different AAS to make gains, when does it stop? *You do not have to constantly keep bumping up your dosage with each subsequent reload nor should you due to health reasons. The take home story is that you have to progressively over load with anabolics until you reach a level that you are happy with in terms of feeling good and looking good. Once that point has been reached you can continue to reload with the same dosages and same steroids over and over again. It's good to give your overall system and joints a 2 week break after training hard and using more anabolics for 8 weeks. Every time you deload or take time off your body becomes a little more sensitive to previous dosages-hence the reason to not stay on high dosages all year long and the reason you can come back and make a few more gains with the same dosages over the long haul. If your diet and training is dialed in and you are consistent you will slowly continue to make more gains throughout the years. It's not all about drugs. Training hard and a proper diet play a huge role as does genetics. Drugs like test, masteron and anavar tend to be the easiest on the system. Test is the best of all drugs and it can usually be used at higher dosages for lengthy periods of time without causing health issues where as d-bol or anadrol taken long term is not healthy IMO even though many will gain more strength using oral drugs. You have to experiment to find your sweet spot.*  Only when bad sides kick in and force you to cut back? If I were to do a prime for a couple of weeks (AAS free) or cruise for lets say a month, w'ould I be able to jump back on 500 or 700 mgs and make noticable gains all over again? *After a while if you go back on the same dosages you will only be able to get back to the point you were prior to stopping it in terms of strength but reloading and deloading helps you get the most bang for your buck in terms of both training and steroid dosages. Also, you will still gain more muscle size over time without getting stronger if you train with enough volume using good form on a "consistent basis" and eat the right diet.*  Remember I posted stats and history on previous page. After 2 years of being on test I now feel like 500 mgs of cyp is a cruise dose. *Unfortunately, that's how it works.*


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

> above


no ron ive no problems at all with my discs as far as i know everything is fine and feels fine, i remember sometimes i used get a slight pain at the very bottom of my back onda left hand side if squating very heavy but not always, but it wasnt anywhere near my discs r spine. wud a trip to a chiropractor be any gud? i still think it has to be from squating myself because im sure id still be 6'2 now if id never squated.

----------


## [email protected]

Hey Ronnie, I've been doing the Slingshot Method for a few months now with great results. It seem that when I return to my TRT dose of 200 mg/wk that I get almost a second boost in strength for a couple of weeks. Then it drops back when I start the blast and starts to build again. Why do I get an increase when I lower the dose?* I suspect it's because you are deloading (doing fewer work sets and your CNS is recovering better). Also, you may be over-training during your reloads! What's your reload training program look like?* Thanks man.

I've mainly been following the Westside template for the bench. 2 bench workouts a week - 1 speed day and 1 max effort day. I was feeling a little overtrained the last few weeks and spaced the workouts about 4-5 days apart rather than the 2 a week. I wasn't running a huge blast just 800 mg test c a week. I wasn't doing any deadlifts and only 1 leg workout a week. 1 or 2 back workouts depending on my work schedule. I am 51 years old so you're probably right on the overtraining. Got any suggestions? I primarily specialize on the bench due to my work schedule and want to do a couple of meets next year. Thanks a bunch Ronnie.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> no ron ive no problems at all with my discs as far as i know everything is fine and feels fine, i remember sometimes i used get a slight pain at the very bottom of my back onda left hand side if squating very heavy but not always, but it wasnt anywhere near my discs r spine. wud a trip to a chiropractor be any gud? i still think it has to be from squating myself because im sure id still be 6'2 now if id never squated. *You are too young to lose an inch and a half from squats unless you have degenerative disk disease. Sounds more like scoliosis. I would get an evaluation from a reputable chiropractic. Avoid the quacks who claim they can cure all sorts of ailments with mere spinal adjustments. What a legit chiropractor can do is try and help correct subluxations by trying to move the vertebrae back in place due to muscle imbalances and some can do active release therapy. NOTE: Try Weighted Dumbbell Rear Foot Elevated Split Squat for quads to prevent compressing the spinal disk.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=Brohim;6204747]


> You have a video of this being performed you can cite? Would love to see it.* I have not seen a video with the reverse bench press using cables but what I usually suggest for building the upper pecs is to find a hammer strength decline press machine (the plate loaded version "is not" the best option here!) where the handles travel together on the eccentric movement. Drop the seat down so that your arms are at about mid-chest level. Use a very wide grip and this will nail your upper chest without straining your wrist like the reverse grip bench press. It's my overall favorite upper chest movement. Most of us have dominant front delts so inclines work our front delts much more than our upper chest because the dominant muscle takes over the movement . The decline press machine with the seat in a more down position than used to hit the mid/lower pecs takes the front delts out of the movement to a large degree and allows us with dominant front delts to nail our upper pecs!! 
> *
> Also, for those men with Male Pattern Baldness, we know Masteron can cause hairloss; would 300mg of Masteron cause significant hairloss for guys with MPB? Yes it can. I would recommend using only 100 mgs of masteron weekly for those with hairloss issues. I have a little trouble getting ripped due to slow metabolism. I know Test/Tren /Mast. would be ideal but hairloss occurs with Tren and Mast so might just go with Test/Var or maybe add low dose Mast. and see how I fare? What do you think? *Go with test at 1 gram weekly, a little mast (100 mgs weekly) and 40 mgs of var daily. Focus on diet and then add in some cardio!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> thanks for all the solid feedback!!
> 
> another question. Ive been on Prami at 1mg for almost 2 months now and overlapping into my 4th week here with nolva. I still have miniscule amount of clear discharge from my nipples and they look a tad puffy but not to bad. my prami is pretty much all gone. Will this subside over time or should I continuing using Prami and order some more? *I would order some pharm grade cabergoline and stay on it when on a cycle. Caber will take prolactin levels down and with pharm grade you know what you are getting is the real deal.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=totallyok3d;6204860]ron - here is what i have next setup of what im going to bulk off of.

1-8 Test Prop 300mgs/wk
1-8 Tren Ace - 400mgs/wk
1-8 Prami - 1st week at .5mg then 1mg up to week 8 *You need to go with carbergoline since you are still having some discharge with prami.*
1-8 Aromasin - 12.5mg EOD
9-10 - Test Prop 200mgs/wk
11 - 20 - Test Prop 300mg/wk
11 - 20 - Tren Ace 500mgs/wk

PCT 

Nolva 40/20/20/20
HCG - 2,500IUs last week EOD *use hcg at 2500 iu eod for 3 week pct[*/QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, you know I've been using STS and training hard for the last +3 years, made crazy progress but been periodically stalled by injury (I'm injury free right now thank God!). Do you think it would benefit me at my age and stats to do a heavy week followed by a lighter weight/higher rep week? Say, 1 week 8-12 followed by a what, 12-15? *It would benefit you if it does not cause your joints to hurt. If you get hurt it will set you back instead of allowing you to go forward. Another option to remain injury free and make further gains is to increase your volume a bit while keeping your reps in the 12-15 range. This would mean doing 12 sets per body part which is very fatiguing yet effective. This would mean a total of 24 work sets for lats alone and 24 work sets for upper legs alone! If you try alternating between heavy and light week do about 6-8 sets per major body part on heavy day and 10-12 sets on light day.*  What do you think? Or should I continue with progressive overload? Also, how do you handle the reload on such a program?


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, I've been doing the Slingshot Method for a few months now with great results. It seem that when I return to my TRT dose of 200 mg/wk that I get almost a second boost in strength for a couple of weeks. Then it drops back when I start the blast and starts to build again. Why do I get an increase when I lower the dose?* I suspect it's because you are deloading (doing fewer work sets and your CNS is recovering better). Also, you may be over-training during your reloads! What's your reload training program look like?* Thanks man.
> 
> I've mainly been following the Westside template for the bench. 2 bench workouts a week - 1 speed day and 1 max effort day. I was feeling a little overtrained the last few weeks and spaced the workouts about 4-5 days apart rather than the 2 a week. I wasn't running a huge blast just 800 mg test c a week. I wasn't doing any deadlifts and only 1 leg workout a week. 1 or 2 back workouts depending on my work schedule. I am 51 years old so you're probably right on the overtraining. Got any suggestions? I primarily specialize on the bench due to my work schedule and want to do a couple of meets next year. Thanks a bunch Ronnie. *Why don't you post your whole training program during reloads and let me take a look. I can tell you that 2 heavy sets on speed day for bench press once a week is all you need at your age. On the endurance phase for your second chest workout of the week you would want to focus on a different hest exercise and do 3-4 sets. Once you hit failure it's time to stop that workout!*


above

----------


## lynxeffect1

> above


thanks for the help ron, you always have the answers, you da man !
i forgot to mention ron after seeing this line you wrote.......move the vertebrae back in place due to muscle imbalances ! , well i did brake my collar bone before and the way the bone healed was it knitted back together by overlapping.when i went to a physio years later because of a shoulder injury he told me because of the collar bone injury theres an imbalance in my shoulder which also effects the alinement of my back, sayn that id more muscle mass on one side than the other, so this may have contributed to the scoliosis.

----------


## lynxeffect1

thanks for the help ron, you always have the answers, you da man !
i forgot to mention ron after seeing this line you wrote.......move the vertebrae back in place due to muscle imbalances ! , well i did brake my collar bone before and the way the bone healed was it knitted back together by overlapping.when i went to a physio years later because of a shoulder injury he told me because of the collar bone injury theres an imbalance in my shoulder which also effects the alinement of my back, sayn that id more muscle mass on one side than the other, so this may have contributed to the scoliosis.

----------


## Bingaz

Due to time Ron would a 16 week cycle be innefective if following the sme protocol? or should i discard an wait untill tim is on my side? which may be a year later

cheers

----------


## [email protected]

I've mainly been following the Westside template for the bench. 2 bench workouts a week - 1 speed day and 1 max effort day. I was feeling a little overtrained the last few weeks and spaced the workouts about 4-5 days apart rather than the 2 a week. I wasn't running a huge blast just 800 mg test c a week. I wasn't doing any deadlifts and only 1 leg workout a week. 1 or 2 back workouts depending on my work schedule. I am 51 years old so you're probably right on the overtraining. Got any suggestions? I primarily specialize on the bench due to my work schedule and want to do a couple of meets next year. Thanks a bunch Ronnie. _Why don't you post your whole training program during reloads and let me take a look. I can tell you that 2 heavy sets on speed day for bench press once a week is all you need at your age. On the endurance phase for your second chest workout of the week you would want to focus on a different chest exercise and do 3-4 sets. Once you hit failure it's time to stop that workout!_

Ok Ronnie here goes. I know from what you said above I'm overtraining. My workouts do not have scheduled days for bench and back and legs due to my work schedule. I would try to get 3-4 days between bench workouts. Back was 1-2 times a week and legs usually 1 a week to every 10 days.

Bench Dynamic effort (Speed) day

Bench with bands or chains 8-10 sets of 2-3 reps at 50-70% of 1RM. Currently 400 raw and 500ish with my shirt. Percentage based off raw max. Total weight was 210 to 280 for 8-10sets X 2-3reps

Some kind of shoulder work 3-4 sets of 8-10 reps (Exercises were always different. Shoulder presses, Hammer machine presses, Hammer lateral machine, etc)

Triceps 2-3 sets of 6-8 reps 1 movement (Tricep rollbacks, JM presses, cable work, etc)

Forearm work, Rotator cuff work and abs

Heavy Max Effort day

Heavy Bench work up to a heavy single, double or triple (Floor presses with chains, Reverse band bench or Bench with slingshot or loose shirt or heavy rack lockouts. Always a different exercise. This workout was sometimes replaced by DB bench)

Incline BB or DB 3 sets of 5-10 reps

Shoulder work 3 sets of 8 reps

Rotator cuff work, Abs

Back and Biceps day

Rows of some kind up to a heavy set of 5 (Seated machine, DB, BB, Hammer row machine)

2-3 sets of 8-12reps lat pulldowns (Not real heavy)

4-6 sets of curls (different movement each time)

Abs

Leg Day

Leg presses up to a heavy set of 5 then drop 180 pounds and do 1 set of paused leg presses for 5-6 reps

Leg curls 3-4 sets of 8-10 (Seated or lying)

Calf raises 3-4 sets of 10-15

Abs


Depending on my schedule I could sometimes get all 4 days in in a week. Sometimes the heavy bench day was Monday one week and Wednesday the next week. So that way I did get a day or 2 extra between bench workouts. Overtraining?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie..do bent rows work the rear delts enough??? pro bb hernon says rear delt work.... big waste of time...

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie...your opinion of crossfit??? a fad????

----------


## The Titan99

Holy Mole!!! 24 sets on upper legs!!! That sounds like an Arnold-type workout!!! How would that look anyway? Currently I'm doing Smith machine squats, hack squats and leg press, three sets each, along with 6 sets of seated leg curls. Would you go to 4 sets each then add in something like 4 sets of Smith machine split squats with the step? That would be 22 sets!! I guess you'd want to be taking your day off after that one....

BTW, do you put the step under your front foot or the back foot?

----------


## Wes201

great post, great info. thanks for taking the time to share this valuable knowladge/info with us.......us newbies really appriciate it

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> due to time ron would a 16 week cycle be innefective if following the sme protocol? Or should i discard an wait untill tim is on my side? Which may be a year later you can do a 16 week cycle. *just reload for 6 weeks, deload for 2 weeks, reload again for 6 weeks then deload again for 2 weeks then pct*
> 
> cheers


above

----------


## >Good Luck<

Hey Ronnie,

I've decided to start with the SST method! I will be preparing to do so now - only have one, maybe 2 parts im not sure about... I am just about to finish my 12 week cycle of test cyp @ 500mg weekly and backloaded with 3 weeks of prop @ 400mg weekly to shorten the wait time before PCT would begin. i started this cycle befreo i decided to do SST and so I planned to start pct of clomid 70/35/35/35 and nolva 40/20/20/20 three days after last pin of prop. i used HCG @ 250iu every 3.5 days on shot days and a-dex @.25mg eod for an AI so i will not be using any for pct. what i am wondering is if i should do the pct as planned and then wait the old "time on + pct = time off" before starting with SST reloading and deloading...i mean, i usually stick to my plans but it almost sounds like a waste of pct to me if i just want to jump on sst and be on atleast 20 or 30 weeks of reolading and deloading...that would mean i gotta wait 22 more weeks before i can start SST which sounds like sh!t to me lol

My plan this far for reloading cycle is going to be
Test cyp @ 375mg monday and thursday (750 mg total)
HCG 2 250iu monday and thursday (500iu total)
A-dex @.25 eod or ED as i think i will need the adjustment for this cycle

Deload 
test cyp @ 250mg weekly (monday only or split up?)
AI? HCG? not to sure about if i need them for deload?

thanks in advanced for your time and knowledge! Cheers :Haha:

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
Have you ever seen any thing like this? I had a few drinks and my feet swelled up like my Grandmothers!! I'm on some pretty decent doses of AAS including Test, Tren , Masteron , Var, HGH and just recently Halo. Had some swelling issues before but nothing like this. It goes without saying it's a big no go on the booze till the cycles over (Oct 31st). Feel and look fine other than the feet. Not holding much water anywhere else. Have vascularity in abs and all. My first thought was kidney's, although I don't know how. Here's a pic of the poor old dogs...

Jeez, look at the ankle compared to the heel on the left foot. Won't be able to see a competent Doc till after the first of next month.

Why can't this happen to my Biceps? LOL!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Hey Ron,
> Have you ever seen any thing like this? I had a few drinks and my feet swelled up like my Grandmothers!! I'm on some pretty decent doses of AAS including Test, Tren , Masteron , Var, HGH and just recently Halo. Had some swelling issues before but nothing like this. It goes without saying it's a big no go on the booze till the cycles over (Oct 31st). Feel and look fine other than the feet. Not holding much water anywhere else. Have vascularity in abs and all. My first thought was kidney's, although I don't know how. Here's a pic of the poor old dogs...
> 
> Jeez, look at the ankle compared to the heel on the left foot. Won't be able to see a competent Doc till after the first of next month.
> 
> Why can't this happen to my Biceps? LOL!


Bro, you must be pregnant! LoL jks but my wife always swells like that when she's prego! 

Good luck

----------


## The Titan99

Yea, I know! It looks like a serious estrogen issue. Luckily it's just the feet.

----------


## slimshady01

> Hey Ron,
> Have you ever seen any thing like this? I had a few drinks and my feet swelled up like my Grandmothers!! I'm on some pretty decent doses of AAS including Test, Tren , Masteron , Var, HGH and just recently Halo. Had some swelling issues before but nothing like this. It goes without saying it's a big no go on the booze till the cycles over (Oct 31st). Feel and look fine other than the feet. Not holding much water anywhere else. Have vascularity in abs and all. My first thought was kidney's, although I don't know how. Here's a pic of the poor old dogs...
> 
> Jeez, look at the ankle compared to the heel on the left foot. Won't be able to see a competent Doc till after the first of next month.
> 
> Why can't this happen to my Biceps? LOL!


Titan my good friend I'm praying you make it another 5 years with all that your on almost all year! Take care of yourself buddy need you on these boards.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I'm hearing some bad things about Ansomone. Baseline told me you might be able to shed some light on the thing for me. What I've had from them so far is G2G. If this is inappropriate for this thread could you PM me and fill me in. Like I said, I've been happy so far but I'm spending a lot (like we all are I expect) and can'tafford to take a big hit next time if you know what I mean. Thanks.

----------


## The Titan99

> Titan my good friend I'm praying you make it another 5 years with all that your on almost all year! Take care of yourself buddy need you on these boards.


Yea I know man. October I tend to peak evey year and the doses get a little hairy. Lol! I'm priming after the 31st so It'll go back to somewhat reasonable stacks again. I think I'm taking you and Ron's advice and aim to do a show in Bangkok this time next year if I can stay injury free. Thanks for your concern buddy. I'm watching the BP. Come on out to Thailand if you ever get a chance. They'd love you if you know what I mean...Lol!!

----------


## The Titan99

> Titan my good friend I'm praying you make it another 5 years with all that your on almost all year! Take care of yourself buddy need you on these boards.


Yea I know man. October I tend to peak evey year and the doses get a little hairy. Lol! I'm priming after the 31st so It'll go back to somewhat reasonable stacks again. I think I'm taking you and Ron's advice and aim to do a show in Bangkok this time next year if I can stay injury free. Thanks for your concern buddy. I'm watching the BP. Come on out to Thailand if you ever get a chance. They'd love you if you know what I mean...Lol!!

----------


## Bingaz

cheers mate !

----------


## slimshady01

> Yea I know man. October I tend to peak evey year and the doses get a little hairy. Lol! I'm priming after the 31st so It'll go back to somewhat reasonable stacks again. I think I'm taking you and Ron's advice and aim to do a show in Bangkok this time next year if I can stay injury free. Thanks for your concern buddy. I'm watching the BP. Come on out to Thailand if you ever get a chance. They'd love you if you know what I mean...Lol!!


Yeah bro for sure you need to compete and put that sauce to some good use. Sure being big is nice but at the end of the day for What?? I'm sure it decreases our life span to some degree when running heavy year round. At least get some trophies on that mantle!

The only thing that keeps me running low dosages is my hair. I'm the guy that would look horrible bald no matter how big I was. I've accepted the fact ill never be big, but trust me I wish I could go heavy at times!

----------


## Steve.O

Slimshady i rarly post and especially not bot meaningless topics but i dare say yor attitude is a breath of fresh air, very wise. Id like to think iv adopted this way of thinkin ova the last 6 months. In yor avi if thts you yor body has outstanding symmertary an definition. Great bi/tri and delt genetics cnt make rest out. Its a head turner. Props t u. No homo btw

----------


## slimshady01

Yeah that's me in the avi. I've come a long way from years ago. Ill never be that big meso build I work with what I got and try to do it relatively safe. Thanks for the kind words, when I get home from work ill post a pic from 4-5 years ago. I look like I weigh 130 lol.

----------


## mockery

Hey Ron, have a quick question about using your training method up to and during contest prep.

my dilemma is when i finish my current 20 week sling shot reload/deload, i will have exactly a 8 week period of time before a 14 week show prep.

what would you suggest i do?, in your opinion. 

a.) stay off those 8 weeks to take a break.

b.) bridge those 8 weeks with trt dosage

c.) run a third reload and reload then start contest prep

d.) run a 3rd reload/deload and a fourth reload with a possible 4th deload or transition from the 4th reload into the final 6 weeks of training and contest prep. 

thanks for all your advice so far in my journey

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the help ron, you always have the answers, you da man !
> i forgot to mention ron after seeing this line you wrote.......move the vertebrae back in place due to muscle imbalances ! , well i did brake my collar bone before and the way the bone healed was it knitted back together by overlapping.when i went to a physio years later because of a shoulder injury he told me because of the collar bone injury theres an imbalance in my shoulder which also effects the alinement of my back, sayn that id more muscle mass on one side than the other, so this may have contributed to the scoliosis.


*Yes I think that may be causing your issue.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've mainly been following the Westside template for the bench. 2 bench workouts a week - 1 speed day and 1 max effort day. I was feeling a little overtrained the last few weeks and spaced the workouts about 4-5 days apart rather than the 2 a week. I wasn't running a huge blast just 800 mg test c a week. I wasn't doing any deadlifts and only 1 leg workout a week. 1 or 2 back workouts depending on my work schedule. I am 51 years old so you're probably right on the overtraining. Got any suggestions? I primarily specialize on the bench due to my work schedule and want to do a couple of meets next year. Thanks a bunch Ronnie. _Why don't you post your whole training program during reloads and let me take a look. I can tell you that 2 heavy sets on speed day for bench press once a week is all you need at your age. On the endurance phase for your second chest workout of the week you would want to focus on a different chest exercise and do 3-4 sets. Once you hit failure it's time to stop that workout!_
> 
> Ok Ronnie here goes. I know from what you said above I'm overtraining. My workouts do not have scheduled days for bench and back and legs due to my work schedule. I would try to get 3-4 days between bench workouts. Back was 1-2 times a week and legs usually 1 a week to every 10 days.
> 
> Bench Dynamic effort (Speed) day
> 
> Bench with bands or chains 8-10 sets of 2-3 reps at 50-70% of 1RM. Currently 400 raw and 500ish with my shirt. Percentage based off raw max. Total weight was 210 to 280 for 8-10sets X 2-3reps
> 
> Some kind of shoulder work 3-4 sets of 8-10 reps (Exercises were always different. Shoulder presses, Hammer machine presses, Hammer lateral machine, etc)
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..do bent rows work the rear delts enough??? pro bb hernon says rear delt work.... big waste of time..*.I would disagree with him on this subject matter. Reverse cable flyes are optimal for building the rear delts but if you do rows with a wide grip and elbows flared out while bringing the bar high on the chest (basically a rope pull) it will hit the rear delts pretty hard. Training the rear delts is important for shoulder girdle health!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...your opinion of crossfit??? a fad????*It's always been around. They just keep changing the name to re-invent this form of training to sell something. Not a fan at all but some of it is okay for sports training!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=The Titan99;6218620]Hey Ron,
Have you ever seen any thing like this? I had a few drinks and my feet swelled up like my Grandmothers!! I'm on some pretty decent doses of AAS including Test, Tren , Masteron , Var, HGH and just recently Halo. Had some swelling issues before but nothing like this. It goes without saying it's a big no go on the booze till the cycles over (Oct 31st). Feel and look fine other than the feet. Not holding much water anywhere else. Have vascularity in abs and all. My first thought was kidney's, although I don't know how. Here's a pic of the poor old dogs...

Jeez, look at the ankle compared to the heel on the left foot. Won't be able to see a competent Doc till after the first of next month.

Why can't this happen to my Biceps? LOL! *WOW! I just seen this Titan. Well it's probably water related but there's always that small chance it could be heart or kidney related. So why don't you take out the test completely, stop drinking alcohol, drink more water and consume less salt for a week and see if it leaves. If it does not go away get checked out by a doctor. My feet/ankles did this after my first 2 shows and I felt very sluggish. Mine was from salt/water/carbs/estrogen rebound. You should not be drinking taking oral steroids or when using high dosages of injectables. Okay?*  /QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yea I know man. October I tend to peak evey year and the doses get a little hairy. Lol! I'm priming after the 31st so It'll go back to somewhat reasonable stacks again. I think I'm taking you and Ron's advice and aim to do a show in Bangkok this time next year if I can stay injury free. Thanks for your concern buddy. I'm watching the BP. Come on out to Thailand if you ever get a chance. They'd love you if you know what I mean...Lol!!


*Smart move keeping a check on the BP..What has it been running?*

----------


## The Titan99

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6227670]


> Hey Ron,
> Have you ever seen any thing like this? I had a few drinks and my feet swelled up like my Grandmothers!! I'm on some pretty decent doses of AAS including Test, Tren , Masteron , Var, HGH and just recently Halo. Had some swelling issues before but nothing like this. It goes without saying it's a big no go on the booze till the cycles over (Oct 31st). Feel and look fine other than the feet. Not holding much water anywhere else. Have vascularity in abs and all. My first thought was kidney's, although I don't know how. Here's a pic of the poor old dogs...
> 
> Jeez, look at the ankle compared to the heel on the left foot. Won't be able to see a competent Doc till after the first of next month.
> 
> Why can't this happen to my Biceps? LOL! *WOW! I just seen this Titan. Well it's probably water related but there's always that small chance it could be heart or kidney related. So why don't you take out the test completely, stop drinking alcohol, drink more water and consume less salt for a week and see if it leaves. If it does not go away get checked out by a doctor. My feet/ankles did this after my first 2 shows and I felt very sluggish. Mine was from salt/water/carbs/estrogen rebound. You should not be drinking taking oral steroids or when using high dosages of injectables. Okay?*  /QUOTE]above


OKAY. I got it for sure!! It's started to go away now. I thought maybe it was GH related (10 i.u.'s). That was the first time I ever had my ankles swell. Learned my lesson though, no drinking on orals/reload. Hell, I'm a knat's breath from quitting all together... Thatnks Ron.

----------


## The Titan99

> *Smart move keeping a check on the BP..What has it been running?*


 It has been quite high in the past when I near a gram of Masteron /Tren . Also gets bad when my weight starts fluctuating like it did when I went to my girlfriends Laotian pineapple farm. Went from 268 lbs down to 247 now back up to 260 lbs. Got as high as 160/105. Yesterday I took it and it seems to be stable at 145/74. I started taking 20 mg of cialas ed and it seems to have done wonders, and not just for my BP!! The next couple of months I'm concentrating on getting and keeping at 265. Got my girl training with me and this should help with maintaining the routine.

BTW, I have her doing the same training program as me. Should I change anything due to her being a woman? Rep or set or exercise wise? Having a little trouble keeping her on the macros/diet. Thai people won't tolerate bland food. Going to have to crank up my cooking skills a notch... Grilled chicken breast, brown rice, steamed broccoli, scrambled eggs and oatmeal isn't going to hold her attention for long...lol!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> It has been quite high in the past when I near a gram of Masteron /Tren . Also gets bad when my weight starts fluctuating like it did when I went to my girlfriends Laotian pineapple farm. Went from 268 lbs down to 247 now back up to 260 lbs. Got as high as 160/105. Yesterday I took it and it seems to be stable at 145/74. I started taking 20 mg of cialas ed and it seems to have done wonders, and not just for my BP!! *Cialis is the bomb..LOL* The next couple of months I'm concentrating on getting and keeping at 265. Got my girl training with me and this should help with maintaining the routine.
> 
> BTW, I have her doing the same training program as me. Should I change anything due to her being a woman? Rep or set or exercise wise? *No, just put her on 10 mgs of anavar daily for now and she will love it!* Having a little trouble keeping her on the macros/diet. Thai people won't tolerate bland food. Going to have to crank up my cooking skills a notch... Grilled chicken breast, brown rice, steamed broccoli, scrambled eggs and oatmeal isn't going to hold her attention for long...lol! *Have her try weight control oatmeal sweetened with sugar free substitutes. I like maple brown sugar and cinnamon the best. You can get it in a variety pack.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, have a quick question about using your training method up to and during contest prep.
> 
> my dilemma is when i finish my current 20 week sling shot reload/deload, i will have exactly a 8 week period of time before a 14 week show prep.
> 
> what would you suggest i do?, in your opinion. *Do a 6 week reload and then a 2 week deload to give your body a break then go immediately into contest prep with high volume and intensity!* 
> 
> a.) stay off those 8 weeks to take a break.
> 
> b.) bridge those 8 weeks with trt dosage
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yeah bro for sure you need to compete and put that sauce to some good use. Sure being big is nice but at the end of the day for What?? I'm sure it decreases our life span to some degree when running heavy year round. At least get some trophies on that mantle!
> 
> The only thing that keeps me running low dosages is my hair. I'm the guy that would look horrible bald no matter how big I was. I've accepted the fact ill never be big, but trust me I wish I could go heavy at times!* Be thankful for what you have and how far you have come. You have been blessed with good health and that's by far the most important!*


above

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks Ron, You have helped me a ton over last year or 2 and im greatful.

My Health was good last Decembers blood tests, lets see this December how it looks lol. I can complain that im always lethargic and my sleep recently has sucked. Part of me being tired all the time I think has to do with overuse of Caffeine, pre workout.. EC etc. My adrenals are probably shot. Im sure being on test and other compounds a good portion of the year help that as well but i keep doses mostly low compared to others, give blood, cruise on 250 for 6-8 weeks after blasts etc.

anywhere he is a before pic of me a friend texted me the other day along with 2 newer ones. Its im thinking 5-7 years old and its funny because even back then i thought i was swole when i was a pencil neck skinny boy!!

----------


## mockery

> above


thanks Ronnie, appreciate your time you spend on us.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie...do you recommend using creatine during reloads???..deloads?? *Reloads would be an optimal time to use creatine since you are trying to give the joints/tendons a break from heavy lifting during deloads.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Holy Mole!!! 24 sets on upper legs!!! That sounds like an Arnold-type workout!!! How would that look anyway? 12 sets for quads and 9-12 sets for hams. *You would need to train quads and hams on separate days with such volume. Another option would be to train the quads and hams together and do only 6 sets a piece twice a week. I have a competitor using this method now with fantastic results but he's young and a genetic freak to boot. You might try 12 sets for quads and 9 sets for hams. 4 exercise for quads at 3 sets per exercise and 3 exercises for hams at 3 sets per exercise.* Currently I'm doing Smith machine squats, hack squats and leg press, three sets each, along with 6 sets of seated leg curls. Would you go to 4 sets each then add in something like 4 sets of Smith machine split squats with the step? That would be 22 sets!! I guess you'd want to be taking your day off after that one....*taking 2 days off would be better if you combine quads and hams on same day!*
> 
> BTW, do you put the step under your front foot or the back foot? *Front! And make sure your knees do not travel past your toes!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron, You have helped me a ton over last year or 2 and im greatful.
> 
> My Health was good last Decembers blood tests, lets see this December how it looks lol. I can complain that im always lethargic and my sleep recently has sucked. Part of me being tired all the time I think has to do with overuse of Caffeine, pre workout.. EC etc. My adrenals are probably shot. Im sure being on test and other compounds a good portion of the year help that as well but i keep doses mostly low compared to others, give blood, cruise on 250 for 6-8 weeks after blasts etc.
> 
> anywhere he is a before pic of me a friend texted me the other day along with 2 newer ones. Its im thinking 5-7 years old and its funny because even back then i thought i was swole when i was a pencil neck skinny boy!! *You now have big shoulder and arms for your body structure and that's the two body parts that draw the most attention on a guy. Consider yourself lucky!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I started taking 20 mg of cialas ed and it seems to have done wonders, and not just for my BP!! !


*Cialis is used for the treatment of male erection problems. It is also currently undergoing Phase 3 of clinical trials for the treatment of pulmonary arterial hypertension!*

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks for the compliment..


About my shoulders... My right shoulder somethign is wrong.. I have full range of motion but Bench Press and overhead press like smith machine kills my right shoulder... It hurts more coming down with the weight on say the shoulders press machine then going up..."still hurts going up not as much".. Its like something inside cant supports the weight... 

Ive stopped doing over heads for shoulders and still to side raises , reverse cables but I feel like im going to lose size in the one bodypart that looks solid on me.. As benching im going to stick with Decline as this hurts but not as much and i can still go somewhat heavy... I cant do inclines AT ALL...

No idea whats going on because day to day living my shoulder is fine with full range of motion.

Im on a deload now and next week then going to use DECA with lower test.. Im praying this deca will relieve or perhaps heal whatever is going on..

This happened to me years ago but eventually got better..

----------


## mockery

Hello Ronnie

Question today is HAMMYS, most guy ignore them or dont train them right or dont know they exsist till the judges at a show ask them where their hammys are, In your years of experince what 2 exersices will hammer them the best ? also for myself keeing in mind stiff legged deadlifts are not a good option as i Rack pull 2 times a week and the added stress to my lower back from doing the SLDL is too much for me to handle. 

regards.

----------


## Chris_Sweden

Hey Ronnie,

First of all I want to start with saying THANK YOU for all your posts and info on AAS, PCT, cycles, training, nutrition and so on. Great knowledge, big help!
I've been researching on AAS for about 6 months, about 500 hrs of reading, and planning to start my first (real) cycle in two weeks (first ever cycle was 4 weeks of D-bol + 4 weeks of Winstrol ).
I'm 33 yrs old and a former competitive triathlete, nowadays I do some ironmans ocassionally for fun, so I know all about hard training and suffering :-)
I did some serious weight training in my youth and have been doing maintenance weight training during my time as a triathlete, last year i was 175 lbs/5'7'' at 6% bodyfat, so I have a pretty solid base.
The last 10 months or so, I have gradually increased the weight and intensity to prepare the ligaments and joints for some really heavy weight training on AAS, so know I am ready to go :-)

I would really appreciate your thoughts on my planned training strategy and AAS cycle!

¤ 10 weeks Blast - 8 weeks Reload / 2 weeks Deload.
Reload:
1: 12-15 reps, 3-4 sets.
2: 9-11 reps, 3-4 sets.
3: 6-8 reps, 4-5 sets.
4: 3-5 reps, 4-5 sets.
5-8: same as above.

Deload:
9-10: 15-20 reps, 2-3 sets with LIGHT weights.

I will basically do ONE muscle group per session and ONE session per day. Ie: Back, Shoulders, Chest, Triceps, Biceps, Legs (in that order) and all over again. I usually do 3 separate core sessions each week.
And during every 4 week cycle I will focus on a specific muscle group and do an EXTRA session per week of that muscle group (still in the same rep/set range).
The last 3 blasts I have actually done each muscle group 2 times per week during Reload = 12 sessions, and 1 time during Deload = 6 sessions, and it has worked just fine!
What's your opinion on the two-times-per-muscle-strategy? Is it too much?

¤ 10 weeks AAS/PCT cycle - 8 weeks ON / 2 weeks OFF (PCT).
ON-cycle:
1-6: Methandionone, 30 mg ED.
1-6: Testosterone Cypionate , 500 mg/week (2x250 mg).
7-8: Testosterone Propionate , 500 mg/week (4x125 mg).
(1-8: Proviron , 25 mg ED)
(1-8: Arimidex , 0.5 mg ED)
(1-8: TUDCA, 250-500 mg ED)

I will adjust the Proviron and Arimidex dosage if necessary.
Do I need to switch to Test Prop the last two weeks, or can I go with Test C the whole cycle?
Whats your opinion on the D-Bol, is it safe for the liver to go 6 weeks ON - 4 weeks OFF continuously over a extended period of time?

OFF-cycle (PCT):
9-10: Nolvadex , 40 mg ED first week, 20 mg ED second week.
(Supplements: Tribulus, L-Arginine etc.)

I haven't decided on HCG yet. What do you think, do I need it? During AAS cycle and/or PCT?
During my 4+4 week D-bol/Winstrol cycle I had some serious problems with water retention, hence the Proviron/Arimidex added for upcoming cycle.
I'm planning on doing this 8+2 weeks cycle for 3-4 times, and the last cycle I'll replace the D-bol with Winstrol to get a nice cutting cycle.

I'm not sure what to do during the summer. I like to do some long distance endurance/cardio training such as swimming, biking, running. Should I continnue with the 8+2 cycle? Do a proper PCT and stay OFF? Cruise and try to maintain my gains? What does a good cruising cycle look like?

I think that was all, for now :-)

THANKS AGAIN Ronnie!

/Chris

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello Ronnie
> 
> Question today is HAMMYS, most guy ignore them or dont train them right or dont know they exsist till the judges at a show ask them where their hammys are, In your years of experince what 2 exersices will hammer them the best ? also for myself keeing in mind stiff legged deadlifts are not a good option as i Rack pull 2 times a week and the added stress to my lower back from doing the SLDL is too much for me to handle. *Lying leg curls are the best overall exercise for the hamstrings and next comes super lunges using a reebok step-up in a smith machine, then romanian deadlifts. Also, single legged romainian deadlifts using a dumbbell can put less pressure on the lower back than doing them both legs at a time. If I were you I would do 3 sets of deep super lunges followed by 6 sets of lying leg curls once a week. That's how my wife built her massive hamstrings!*
> 
> regards.


Attached are some photos of my wife (Kathy Rowland) and her amazing hamstring development!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> I've decided to start with the SST method! I will be preparing to do so now - only have one, maybe 2 parts im not sure about... I am just about to finish my 12 week cycle of test cyp @ 500mg weekly and backloaded with 3 weeks of prop @ 400mg weekly to shorten the wait time before PCT would begin. i started this cycle befreo i decided to do SST and so I planned to start pct of clomid 70/35/35/35 and nolva 40/20/20/20 three days after last pin of prop. i used HCG @ 250iu every 3.5 days on shot days and a-dex @.25mg eod for an AI so i will not be using any for pct. what i am wondering is if i should do the pct as planned and then wait the old "time on + pct = time off" before starting with SST reloading and deloading...i mean, i usually stick to my plans but it almost sounds like a waste of pct to me if i just want to jump on sst and be on atleast 20 or 30 weeks of reolading and deloading...that would mean i gotta wait 22 more weeks before i can start SST which sounds like sh!t to me lol* I would go ahead and begin Slingshot Training while continuing 250 iu of HCG twice a week! 
> *
> My plan this far for reloading cycle is going to be
> Test cyp @ 375mg monday and thursday (750 mg total)
> HCG 2 250iu monday and thursday (500iu total)
> A-dex @.25 eod or ED as i think i will need the adjustment for this cycle
> 
> ...


above

----------


## mockery

she has a great bicep peaks in the third pic. I will try and get the movement down for the lunges. one of my friends who is pro suggest the same thing for lunges but i was confused because i was always led to believe they were a quad dominate exercise.

thanks.


3 other quick questions please.

1.) back width is better off with close grip pull ups and pull downs? ( i know this is always a heated debate )

2.) i cant barbell bench cause i have a small but in check right ac joint problem., my dumbbell flat bench is strong and feels good. but im not growing . My chest is about 10 inchs out of what it should be and its a major factor. What are your thoughts on dropping flat bench and using the hammerstrength iso decline machine, pull overs laying on teh bench with a rebox step under my feet and incline dumbells

3.) is dropping the weight on my shoulder exercises the only way i can limit the amount or traps involved? i have short clavicle range, i need my shoulders to surpass my traps so they don't get over shadowed by the trap. or would heavy shrugs first to fatigue the traps help at all in this role?

thanks

----------


## Bulkn

Hey Ronnie! How you been, hope all is going well.
Now, i have a quick question for you:
I am right handed and right legged but i have a bigger left quad and bigger left tricep. I have been told my many people that theres not much i can really do about it but i'd like your thoughts and professional opinion on the matter and if there is any way i can bring up the lagging ones?

Thanks!

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron what would be your reccomended standard dosage of arimidex ? .5per day /1mg eod to 1mg per day at most if needed? also can you run such doses as that permanently or dependant on bloods? or better to use it with longer ester test and take a break when using prop

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the compliment..
> 
> 
> About my shoulders... My right shoulder somethign is wrong.. I have full range of motion but Bench Press and overhead press like smith machine kills my right shoulder... It hurts more coming down with the weight on say the shoulders press machine then going up..."still hurts going up not as much".. Its like something inside cant supports the weight... 
> 
> Ive stopped doing over heads for shoulders and still to side raises , reverse cables but I feel like im going to lose size in the one bodypart that looks solid on me.. As benching im going to stick with Decline as this hurts but not as much and i can still go somewhat heavy... I cant do inclines AT ALL...
> 
> No idea whats going on because day to day living my shoulder is fine with full range of motion.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## mockery

> above


can u find a picture pof this life fitness machine?> i have right impingement too., i have dropped barbell press's so far the dumb bells dont hurt so bad. and i can dip unlike before i couldn't.

----------


## The Titan99

> above


 Great! Next reload I'm going to try as follows:
Mon.- Chest, Bi's, Abs
Tues. - Back
Wed. - OFF
Thurs. - Shoulders, Tri's, Traps
Fri. - Legs ( Smith machine Squats x3, Smith Machine Split Squats x 3, Hack squats x 3, Leg Press x 3, My gym has only facilities for seated leg curls so 9 sets there (unless you can think of another couple of exercises) seated calf raises x 6.

Oh, just read your response to Mockery's Hammy post. How/what are super lunges? How do they differ from split squats? Really long lunges where you bring your back foot up to your front? Same question on Romanian deadlifts...

----------


## alex.mitev

Hey Ron, i`ve been using your method for the past 20 weeks or so and have huge progress so thank you. My last reload was 1gr test e + 40 mg dbol . Now i`m deloading at 250 mg test e and plan on running PCT followed by 4-6 weeks off from AAS. 

For my next cycle, I can get hold of real Omnadren (sust 250) directly from the pharmacy for very insignificant amount of money! having said that, do you suggest I run sust alone 1 shot EOD, or add also 600 mg deca weekly (it will have serious impact from financial standpoint)? Deca will make big difference?

My intention is builiding more mass off season, diet will be 250-300 gr carbs, 150 gr fats, 320-250 gr protein and my weigt is 95 kg.

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks for the help Ron, 


Hoping shoulder recovers soon. I appreciate your time and lengthy response.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> above


Thx ronnie!

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I'm going to put my girlfriend on 10 mg of Anavar starting my next reload. Is there anything as far as sides, good or bad I should watch for? Also, should she run it for 8 weeks, deload, then 8 more weeks ala STS? I guess there's no such thing as PCT for women (duh) so couldn't she just cruise indefinitely on Var?

----------


## joegunner

> You can run test enanthate for 12 weeks or longer but at the 8 week point you would need to increase the dosages to continue making noticeable gains. It's not well understood as to why steroid cycles stop working well after 8 weeks but according to William Llewelln in his book ANABOLICS 9TH EDITION-" it's believed to be related to the new metabolic limits placed on muscle cells under the influece of a certain dosage of steroids , not insensitivity to the AAS. Classic downregulation does not occur with these drugs and even if it did, rotating steroids would not prevent it".
> 
> In regards to time on= time off. Thats is fine but you will be in a constant state of gaining muscle then losing muscle. It's called YO-YOING! You cannot come off of all drugs for that length of time and expect to maintain your gains. I have learned that the body will hold onto all of it's size (minus water weight) for about 2 weeks.
> 
> In regards to the 2 week deload you can do any PCT during the 2 weeks off or bridge with a base like testosterone and/or smaller amounts of all the slow acting drugs used in the reload. The goal is to hold onto all mass while reducing anabolic hormones in the body, then come back using more anabolics during reload to make continued progress. More training volume and protein would also be needed when returning to the 8 week reload.


This was written a while ago, however many people suggest running test e at 12 weeks, would it be as effective running a cycle for the 8 weeks? at a 500mg a week?

----------


## Cronos

So I have a serious question for you, Ron. Anyone else with lots of gym experience please feel free to chime in. This has been bugging me for the last couple days. I work at a very large gym chain across north america, and at my location I recently met a couple individuals who have successfully (no intent of their own) made me feel pretty low about myself. 

Person A: 42 year old male, just placed in the top 4 in one of the worlds biggest "natural" bodybuilding shows. 5'10, 190 SHREDDED. I mean 11 different veins just in his bi's and feathering in his back shredded. GREAT physique, you get it. I got to know this guy over the last while and we get on the topic of juice. Swears up and down he's all natural, and NEVER even touched a steroid . Now, I'm pretty open and honest with my gym buddies after we get to know each other for a while, I mean we're all in this together so no point in juicing and everybody know it, and then me saying "uh, no, no way man, never touched it". when asked by one of my seasoned gym buddies. You just look like an idiot to me. On top of being in this shape, the guy pushes 315 on the bench at his weight and condition for reps! He's 42! 

Person B: a 25 year old male I befriended who just happens to have that "perfect" structure for bodybuilding. Really tiny joints, swollen big round muscle bellies EVERYWHERE (wtf), around 8% bf, 5'10 194. On top of that, he's freakishly strong! 5 plate deads for 10! 4 plate squats for several sets of 8-10 AT THE END OF HIS LEG WORKOUT! after leg extensions, after leg press etc. 4 plate bench for 3. Again, swears on his mother's grave he's on NOTHING. On top of that, he tells me he only consumes 100g of carbs per day and 30g fats from fish oils, about 250g protein. Can he really look that swolen, be that freakishly strong at that weight with those tiny joints on those few carbs and calories and be CLEAN?!?

I sincerely hope for some honest answers and opinions here please, because I'm honest about what I'm on, the weights I move etc. and I don't even compare to these guys. To give you an idea of myself, I turn A LOT of heads my self (don't mean to brag, just trying to give some contrast here) and I'm only 180 at 5'7 about 8% bf. But I'm on stuff, and I admit and I'm no where near these 2 individuals. I've got a sloppy 335 bench AT BEST, 513 dead for 1, and 407 squat for 1. I've just kinda slipped into a bit of a depression about all this, I know it may sound silly. So lets hear your honest opinions. I mean, are any of you here like these 2 guys?

Thanks

----------


## Epic

This sounds like what happened to me back in 2007. I was lifting too much and joints/ shoulder was having a hard time supporting the weight. Even though the muscle could handle it. My right shoulder eventually started to pop out of the socket, became painful. Went to the Dr.. MRI...I had a torn labrium & rotator cuff from a snowboarding fall years before all this. The heavy lifting made it worse. Long story short, I eventually had it opperated on. 3 screws in my shoulder. Surgery set me back 1 year. And its still not 100%. I think the doctor over compinsated and now its pinching, like it feels tight somedays. Be careful... I'm hoping GH will help it on my next cycle. 




> Thanks for the compliment..
> 
> 
> About my shoulders... My right shoulder somethign is wrong.. I have full range of motion but Bench Press and overhead press like smith machine kills my right shoulder... It hurts more coming down with the weight on say the shoulders press machine then going up..."still hurts going up not as much".. Its like something inside cant supports the weight... 
> 
> Ive stopped doing over heads for shoulders and still to side raises , reverse cables but I feel like im going to lose size in the one bodypart that looks solid on me.. As benching im going to stick with Decline as this hurts but not as much and i can still go somewhat heavy... I cant do inclines AT ALL...
> 
> No idea whats going on because day to day living my shoulder is fine with full range of motion.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> she has a great bicep peaks in the third pic. I will try and get the movement down for the lunges. one of my friends who is pro suggest the same thing for lunges but i was confused because i was always led to believe they were a quad dominate exercise.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 3 other quick questions please.
> 
> 1.) back width is better off with close grip pull ups and pull downs? ( i know this is always a heated debate ) *Back width is best obtained by using a dual cable life fitness pull down machine with two handles not the bar! Palms must face forward. When using a bar a medium grip is best because close grip is more lower_outer lats and biceps while a wide grip is more rhomboids/inner lats and brachials.* 
> 
> ...


above

----------


## The Titan99

> can u find a picture pof this life fitness machine?> i have right impingement too., i have dropped barbell press's so far the dumb bells dont hurt so bad. and i can dip unlike before i couldn't.


 There they are. I wish I had a gym with these machines too....

----------


## mockery

I dropped flat bench, incline and dumbell press and no pain in my shoulder since. 

Ive started to use the hammerstrength decline, that is plate loaded. i drop the seat way to the bottom and go max grip width, *I REALLY FEEL MY CHEST WORKING FOR ONCE*. ( _if i go all the way back it hurts... so im not going all the way back, racking it sucks cause im scared im gonna hurt my self_) I follow this with push ups with my feet on a flat bench. Im doing this to try and get much front delt work as possible as i haven't replaced the press's so currently nothing for front delt, it might not be the best way.. any input is useful. I may add in dumbbell pull overs with a rebox step under my feet and laying on the bench so my bum stays high to work the chest more.. again if this is correct form for targeting pec major and minor and my lions teeth.

My gym has those double cable pull machines so i will give this a try. i thought it was a gay looking piece of equipment. but i will try it.

I use the hammerstrength side lateral raise, and will start to do one arm at a time since they have separate moving arms. I make sure not to raise my palms above horizontal parallel so i don't impinge the rotators. 

*i believe after i get back to my heavier lifts, just on a reset. that the shoulder issue might show itself during rear delt flys on the machine, currently no pain or discomfort.

**the plate loaded iso shoulder press, i sat in it man it feels very werid the angle you are at, for me anyways. is this normal or good?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> can u find a picture pof this life fitness machine?> i have right impingement too., i have dropped barbell press's so far the dumb bells dont hurt so bad. and i can dip unlike before i couldn't.


 http://www.lifefitness.com/commercia...hestpress.html * Shows dual cable life fitness chest press, shoulder press and, lat pull down machine. I love all 3!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I'm going to put my girlfriend on 10 mg of Anavar starting my next reload. Is there anything as far as sides, good or bad I should watch for? Also, should she run it for 8 weeks, deload, then 8 more weeks ala STS? I guess there's no such thing as PCT for women (duh) so couldn't she just cruise indefinitely on Var? *Have her use 10 mgs on reloads and 5 mgs of deloads if going for size. Females can pretty much cruise on var forever! She could take it as high as 20 mgs in the future during a strict cutting phase and she could go that high for reloads later on down the road to add more lean mass. If she starts getting hoarse have her lower the dosage in half until her body adjust. Too many anabolics could deepen her voice ever so slightly and cause a little hair loss on her head and even increase hair growth on the face but it's very rare with anavar. It usually takes an androgen like test to do such in females.Some females hold a little water weight with anavar until their body adjust. Her sex drive will increase so stay on the cialis!!!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> There they are. I wish I had a gym with these machines too....


*These are the good as well but the cables versions are better!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This was written a while ago, however many people suggest running test e at 12 weeks, would it be as effective running a cycle for the 8 weeks? at a 500mg a week? *Yes running 500 mgs for 12 weeks will be just as effective as running 500mgs for 8 weeks but don't expect to keep making gains after around 8 weeks if you don't increase the dosage above 500 mgs weekly. Also, you need to back off your training volume for a couple of weeks after training wide open for 8 weeks so this is the perfect time to give the body a break from higher dosages of anabolics.*


above

----------


## The Titan99

Have her use 10 mgs on reloads and 5 mgs of deloads if going for size. Females can pretty much cruise on var forever! She could take it as high as 20 mgs in the future during a strict cutting phase and she could go that high for reloads later on down the road to add more lean mass. If she starts getting hoarse have her lower the dosage in half until her body adjust. Too many anabolics could deepen her voice ever so slightly and cause a little hair loss on her head and even increase hair growth on the face but it's very rare with anavar . It usually takes an androgen like test to do such in females.Some females hold a little water weight with anavar until their body adjust. Her sex drive will increase so stay on the cialis!!!

*Sounds excellent. I'm deloading on Monday so she can start when I start the reload. She's Thai/Asian as can be so she already has a piercingly high-pitched voice. A little deepening wouldn't hurt things at all. Also she has not one single body hair as it is so that shouldn't be a problem. The sex drive thing is going to be a challenge though, hell, it already is. Just reordered another 5 bottles of cialis. Got some Varden coming too. Thought I'd try it out. Lion's going to love me!!*

----------


## mockery

> Have her use 10 mgs on reloads and 5 mgs of deloads if going for size. Females can pretty much cruise on var forever! She could take it as high as 20 mgs in the future during a strict cutting phase and she could go that high for reloads later on down the road to add more lean mass. If she starts getting hoarse have her lower the dosage in half until her body adjust. Too many anabolics could deepen her voice ever so slightly and cause a little hair loss on her head and even increase hair growth on the face but it's very rare with anavar . It usually takes an androgen like test to do such in females.Some females hold a little water weight with anavar until their body adjust. Her sex drive will increase so stay on the cialis!!!
> 
> 
> *Sounds excellent. I'm deloading on Monday so she can start when I start the reload. She's Thai/Asian as can be so she already has a piercingly high-pitched voice. A little deepening wouldn't hurt things at all. Also she has not one single body hair as it is so that shouldn't be a problem. The sex drive thing is going to be a challenge though, hell, it already is. Just reordered another 5 bottles of cialis. Got some Varden coming too. Thought I'd try it out. Lion's going to love me!!*



5 bottles!! are you drinking 1ml a day? haha well i guess you are a big boy/.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so i have a serious question for you, ron. Anyone else with lots of gym experience please feel free to chime in. This has been bugging me for the last couple days. I work at a very large gym chain across north america, and at my location i recently met a couple individuals who have successfully (no intent of their own) made me feel pretty low about myself. 
> 
> Person a: 42 year old male, just placed in the top 4 in one of the worlds biggest "natural" bodybuilding shows. 5'10, 190 shredded. I mean 11 different veins just in his bi's and feathering in his back shredded. Great physique, you get it. I got to know this guy over the last while and we get on the topic of juice. Swears up and down he's all natural, and never even touched a steroid . Now, i'm pretty open and honest with my gym buddies after we get to know each other for a while, i mean we're all in this together so no point in juicing and everybody know it, and then me saying "uh, no, no way man, never touched it". When asked by one of my seasoned gym buddies. You just look like an idiot to me. On top of being in this shape, the guy pushes 315 on the bench at his weight and condition for reps! He's 42! 
> 
> Person b: A 25 year old male i befriended who just happens to have that "perfect" structure for bodybuilding. Really tiny joints, swollen big round muscle bellies everywhere (wtf), around 8% bf, 5'10 194. On top of that, he's freakishly strong! 5 plate deads for 10! 4 plate squats for several sets of 8-10 at the end of his leg workout! After leg extensions, after leg press etc. 4 plate bench for 3. Again, swears on his mother's grave he's on nothing. On top of that, he tells me he only consumes 100g of carbs per day and 30g fats from fish oils, about 250g protein. Can he really look that swolen, be that freakishly strong at that weight with those tiny joints on those few carbs and calories and be clean?!?
> 
> I sincerely hope for some honest answers and opinions here please, because i'm honest about what i'm on, the weights i move etc. And i don't even compare to these guys. To give you an idea of myself, i turn a lot of heads my self (don't mean to brag, just trying to give some contrast here) and i'm only 180 at 5'7 about 8% bf. But i'm on stuff, and i admit and i'm no where near these 2 individuals. I've got a sloppy 335 bench at best, 513 dead for 1, and 407 squat for 1. I've just kinda slipped into a bit of a depression about all this, i know it may sound silly. So lets hear your honest opinions. I mean, are any of you here like these 2 guys?* Honestly, I would have to see a front and rear photo of each individual to give my opinion but what I can tell you having been a personal trainer for 28 years is that black guys, people from Germany, Poland, Austria, and such, often have a huge advantage in bodybuilding due to their genetic make-up. Obviously, not all of them have great genetics but the one's that do are impressive. Think about how many big Asian bodybuilders you see and it's not a lot. Some people are built more for endurance type exercise like long distance running and others are built for mass and power. So, it's possible they are both all natural but some people will not admit they are using steroids because they are afraid of getting busted or they started out with that lie and feel the need to continue lying or else they will really look bad in the eyes of others if truth be told. 
> 
> I learned along time ago not to compare myself to others. For example, i am only 5'10 and will never be 6"10 and play professional basketball or 350 lbs and play lineman in the NFL. My calves and upper chest have never grown much regardless of what i done for them due to poor genetics and the majority of guys with huge calves at our gym don't even work them. My arms grow whether I do 6 sets a week or 30 sets a week due to my genetics. Bodybuilding is not a fair sport but neither is football or basketball. Strength often has more to do with tendon size and insertions than actual muscle size-hence the reason most power lifters are not nearly as muscular as bodybuilders. Some people like my wife are born with both strength and muscle size. She was born with big rope veins and while I have a lot of veins they are no where as big as hers nor will they ever be! She got it honestly-from her dad! 
> ...


above

----------


## The Titan99

> 5 bottles!! are you drinking 1ml a day? haha well i guess you are a big boy/.


 Yea!! 30 mg ed while I'm running Tren on the heavy side. I have this new girlfriend though and when my Tren cycle stops Monday I think I'll need to just keep on with it.

----------


## mockery

> Yea!! 30 mg ed while I'm running Tren on the heavy side. I have this new girlfriend though and when my Tren cycle stops Monday I think I'll need to just keep on with it.


is it have to do with your age that your blood pressure is that high? , obviously the gear makes it shoot up. but that is a large dose.

----------


## mockery

Ronnie when you over bulked to grow you arms years back, and your stomach get enlarged, did it ever shrink back down? whats your protocol to grow now, very short bulks followed with necessary cutting like 6 week bulk, 6 week cut?

----------


## The Titan99

> is it have to do with your age that your blood pressure is that high? , obviously the gear makes it shoot up. but that is a large dose.


Tren raises my BP as does Masteron when I start to get up towards a gram. Amlopine keeps it down but not as good as cialis. The new girlfriend is a sex machine so as far as that goes the cialis kills two birds with one stone.

----------


## The Titan99

> Ronnie when you over bulked to grow you arms years back, and your stomach get enlarged, did it ever shrink back down? whats your protocol to grow now, very short bulks followed with necessary cutting like 6 week bulk, 6 week cut?


What's this about over bulking? I need to grow my arms to catch the rest of my body. They are incredibly long and so they appear to be small for my body.

----------


## AZ Muscle

Ronnie Rowland, what type of advice you have on this topic for people who are competing in strongman as opposed to bodybuilding? Would everything look the same for the 8 and 2?

----------


## lynxeffect1

hi ron, this time last year i was bloated as a barrell of water from continously upping the test dose on reloads when i realised i didnt need to be goin so high.anyhow the water weight put my bp up,but at the same time id to give up training due to job loss and few other things. i also went on 6 months of ac****ane which put my blood pressure threw da roof .im finished with accutane since around june i think. lost tons of weight since stopped training like 50 pounds also .on july 12 my bp was 160/88 so hit to treadmill every 2nd day and by july 18 it was 133/77. just what i was looking for ! but the past 2 months id had to stop the running and cant continue it again until 7 weeks time. so i tested my bp at random today and it was 135/93. what the hell? i thought it wud have gone down naturally by now even without any running??? why isnt it at normal range? im back trim and looking normal, althought i do find now even tho ive not lifted in a year ive more muscle and water than years ago when i never lifted weights. i was a classic ectomorphic skinny f*ck under weight! i was planning on hopefully getn back to them gym in the new year but obviously want to sort my bp out before hitn prop and tren to get down to single digit bodyfat first, den grow lean from there , i know ur goin to say hit the treadmill which i will , am i still carrying water weight dat i need to loose is this the reason for the still slighty high bp ? please help, never had any problems health wise with bp before or in the family, i did get and have sleep apnea tho which i attribute to the water weight from high test, i was carrying way way to much for about a full year, face was bloated permanently! but have a cpap for that which has gone down to only about 6 episodes a time, compared to double that when i didnt have the cpap, i expect it to be down more in jan for my next check

----------


## AlexanderEnglish

Man, what a fantastic guide. As a newbie to anabolics I found this extremely helpful. Thank you very much for taking the time to write it up.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Great! Next reload I'm going to try as follows:
> Mon.- Chest, Bi's, Abs
> Tues. - Back *(I WOULD NOT TRAIN BACK THE DAY AFTER BICEPS-DO LEGS HERE)*
> Wed. - OFF
> Thurs. - Shoulders, Tri's, Traps *(DO BACK WORKOUT HERE AND SHOULDERS/TRICEPS/TRAPS ON FRIDAY OR VISE VERSA)*
> Fri. - Legs ( Smith machine Squats x3, Smith Machine Split Squats x 3, Hack squats x 3, Leg Press x 3, My gym has only facilities for seated leg curls so 9 sets there (unless you can think of another couple of exercises) seated calf raises x 6. I would do only 6 sets of seated leg curls if you are adding Romanian dead lifts and or super lunges. 
> 
> Oh, just read your response to Mockery's Hammy post. How/what are super lunges? How do they differ from split squats? Really long lunges where you bring your back foot up to your front? Same question on Romanian deadlifts...


*Romanian dead lifts*- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnBREGM7pE0

*Super lunges on smith machine*-(NOTE: PERFORM THEM JUST AS SHOWN IN VIDEO EXCEPT PLACE A REEBOK STEP-UP USED IN AEROBICS AND BODY PUMP CLASSES UNDERNEATH THE FRONT FOOT TO GET A DEEPER STRETCH-HENCE INCREASING GLUTE/HAMSTRING STIMULATION)- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY5jdCxRkbY

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i dropped flat bench, incline and dumbell press and no pain in my shoulder since. 
> 
> Ive started to use the hammerstrength decline, that is plate loaded. I drop the seat way to the bottom and go max grip width, *i really feel my chest working for once*. ( _if i go all the way back it hurts... So im not going all the way back, correct, do not go all the way back or it can cause shoulder pain and do not fully lock out because it can cause elbow pain! Racking it sucks cause im scared im gonna hurt my self_) i follow this with push ups with my feet on a flat bench.*do not follow up with pushups as this will take away from your next work set!* im doing this to try and get much front delt work as possible as i haven't replaced the press's so currently nothing for front delt, it might not be the best way..* declines along will hit your front delts and you have the option of adding front raises.* any input is useful. I may add in dumbbell pull overs with a rebox step under my feet and laying on the bench so my bum stays high to work the chest more..*that will probably cause shoulder pain and still primarily hit the lats so do not do pullovers.* again if this is correct form for targeting pec major and minor and my lions teeth.
> 
> My gym has those double cable pull machines so i will give this a try. I thought it was a gay looking piece of equipment. But i will try it.
> 
> I use the hammerstrength side lateral raise, and will start to do one arm at a time since they have separate moving arms. I make sure not to raise my palms above horizontal parallel so i don't impinge the rotators. 
> 
> *i believe after i get back to my heavier lifts, just on a reset. That the shoulder issue might show itself during rear delt flys on the machine, currently no pain or discomfort.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie when you over bulked to grow you arms years back, and your stomach get enlarged, did it ever shrink back down? *No it did not because I permanently stretched out the fascia in my stomach. I did get my arms to 22 inches but paid a price. The only way to correct it would be through plastic surgery which insurance does not cover.* whats your protocol to grow now, very short bulks followed with necessary cutting like 6 week bulk, 6 week cut? *Right now I am still trying to recover from back surgery so I am on a non-stop low/moderate dose of test to enhance healing. I am not trying to gain a lot of size right now because of my back not get shredded because I need nutrition for my fusion to fully heal. I am staying fairly lean so I do not have to carry around as much weight which makes it easier on my lower back.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie rowland, what type of advice you have on this topic for people who are competing in strongman as opposed to bodybuilding? Would everything look the same for the 8 and 2? *yes, i would keep it the same!*


above

----------


## FONZY007

I got a question Ronnie, say I'm doing the sling shot method.. I'm on TRT already, example:

8 weeks test cyp: 500mgs a week

Deload 2 weeks and at my TRT 

And 8 weeks test cyp again at 500mgs a week

Questions are since I'm only running 8 weeks, would it be wise to frontload on week 1

And would I continue to stay on my AI till when ? Say 2-3 weeks after I deload again, just don't wont no E rebound

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ron, this time last year i was bloated as a barrell of water from continously upping the test dose on reloads when i realised i didnt need to be goin so high.anyhow the water weight put my bp up, *you have to keep your body fat and salt levels in check when running high dosages of test and run masteron and/or other anti-es to keep water down if you have these issues. Cialis helps as well*. But at the same time id to give up training due to job loss and few other things. I also went on 6 months of ac****ane which put my blood pressure threw da roof .im finished with accutane since around june i think. *they now have a topical acne medication called epiduo that i strongly recommend over accutane.* lost tons of weight since stopped training like 50 pounds also .on july 12 my bp was 160/88 so hit to treadmill every 2nd day and by july 18 it was 133/77. Just what i was looking for ! But the past 2 months id had to stop the running and cant continue it again until 7 weeks time. So i tested my bp at random today and it was 135/93. What the hell? *you need to continue cardio year round and keep body fat levels in check!* i thought it wud have gone down naturally by now even without any running??? Why isnt it at normal range? Im back trim and looking normal, althought i do find now even tho ive not lifted in a year ive more muscle and water than years ago when i never lifted weights. I was a classic ectomorphic skinny f*ck under weight! I was planning on hopefully getn back to them gym in the new year but obviously want to sort my bp out before hitn prop and tren to get down to single digit bodyfat first, den grow lean from there , i know ur goin to say hit the treadmill which i will , am i still carrying water weight dat i need to loose is this the reason for the still slighty high bp ? *genetically you are predisposed to high blood pressure and you need to keep body fat levels low year round and yes cardio helps as well.cialis is another option. I would get on high blood pressure medication if all else fails but i feel you can fix this problem without high blood pressure meds. You need to be consistent with training and diet to normalize blood pressure.*  please help, never had any problems health wise with bp before or in the family, i did get and have sleep apnea tho which i attribute to the water weight from high test, i was carrying way way to much for about a full year, face was bloated permanently! *face bloat equals high body fat and water levels causing blood pressure to increase. You may have to keep test dosages low since you are so sensitive. 500 mgs weekly may be all you can handle.* but have a cpap for that which has gone down to only about 6 episodes a time, compared to double that when i didnt have the cpap, i expect it to be down more in jan for my next check *sleep apnea causes blood pressure to increase!*


above

----------


## FONZY007

> I got a question Ronnie, say I'm doing the sling shot method.. I'm on TRT already, example:
> 
> 8 weeks test cyp: 500mgs a week
> 
> Deload 2 weeks and at my TRT
> 
> And 8 weeks test cyp again at 500mgs a week
> 
> Questions are since I'm only running 8 weeks, would it be wise to frontload on week 1
> ...


Above is this showing

----------


## mockery

1.) Thanks for the advice on the decline still hitting the front delts., before i read this earlier today i did front raises instead of pull overs or push ups and just did one more set of the decline. still no shoulder pain!! so avoiding flys, flat and incline bench and shoulder press seems to be helping! i mean there is not even a little tweak of pain any where.

2.) I tryied the double cable lat pull down with palms out, i liked it and i have more control with the range of motion to really target the lat contraction.

3.) i have the lifefitness cable pull machines all the women work on, it doesnt have the bench attached, i could just put a bunch in there and place the pully at the very bottom for shoulder press's?

Hope you have a safe and speedy recovery, its amazing you still get online with a back fusion. ouch.

----------


## Ares75

Hello Ronnie! I've fallowed sts for 1 1/2 years and have made awesome gains natural. Today I've took my first pin! It feels like a mule kicked me in the thigh lol. I am looking foreword to making gains through your knowledge! Thank you very much Ronnie! I'm. New to all this and will probably need your guidance from time to time. I will try to get most of my q and a from past threads but really wanted to say thank you!

----------


## lynxeffect1

> above


my diet was always clean so it was nearly all water weight because if i used take a break and use sum hcg , id loose all water weight after a few weeks. yes i will be reintroducing cardio soon. i disagree that im genetically predisposed to high bp because ive never had it before using steroids , or during using steroids, only when i got sleep apnea, then it went up and increased again during accutane. so taking this into consideration could it be high at the moment soley from sleep apnea ? i thought the cpap would bring it down to normal range. wud it be best to get bp in check first before starting prop tren or cud using prop, tren with cardio actually help this because id be cuting to loose fat and water weight ?

----------


## Ares75

Lynxeffect1 I can't contact u but u can me if u would?

----------


## adamjames

well despite your great advice ron i decided to run a short test prop cycle at 400 mg ew for my first cycle just to test the water, went very well loved it no sides gained 20 pounds but plenty of water, now 2 months after pct ive kept 10 so im pretty happy, anyway im probably going to follow your protocol for my next cycle im looking to take it to the next level and this is what i have in mind, bear in mind i got my tren and primo cheap because they go out of date in 16 weeks so thats the reason im running 3 compounds as apposed to 2 which might be recommended for a second cycle and my goal is lean mass, im looking to get in the single digits bodyfat currently at 14 percent aiming for 5 percent, here goes

Test E Weeks 1 - 8 - 200 mg ew
primo E weeks 1 - 8 - 400 mg ew

test E weeks 9 - 10 - 200 mg ew
primo E weeks 9 - 10 - ????

test E weeks 11 - 18 - 200 mg ew( im very prone to moon face and i dont want to take anti Es im not a fan im only running the test to avoid complete shutdown )
primo E weeks 11 - 18 - 500 mg ew
tren E weeks 11 - 18 - 250 mg ew

what do you think mate how does it all look? i know the doses are relatively low but i have mild asthma so im starting low on the tren and i only have limited amount of primo due to the cost of it, and also just another quick question sort of unrelated, is it common for bodybuilders to come into shows on high doses of test?? or do they cut the test out completely a few weeks before to get that real crazy dry look?? whats the common practice? thanks

----------


## canesfan804

Mr Rowland, I was looking into the STS workout and I want to do each body part 2xs a week. I go to gym mon- sat. No child care on sundays so not an option. I have been reading your thread and it looks like a great system. My reading comprehension is a little bad tho so Im still trying to absorb the theories. I think I have a routine planed out if you dont mind taking a quick look. Thanks

Day 1- All exercises will be done at 3 sets/ 8-10 reps

-Decline Bench Press 
-Incline Dumbell Press 

-Deadlifts
-Lat pull downs

-Smithmachine Shrugs
-Seated dumbell shrugs

Day2- All exerciese will be done at 3 sets/ 8-10 reps

-Seated dumbell press
-Dumbell laterial raises

-Seated incline dumbell curls
-Standing EZ bar curls

-Seated French Press
-Cable tricept pushdowns

Day3- All exercises will be 3 sets/ 8-10 reps

-Squats
-Leg extentions

-Stiff leg dead lifts
-Seated leg curls

-Standing calf raises
-seated calf raises

Day4- All exercises will be 2sets/ 8-10 reps

-Flat bench press
-Incline dumbell press
-Cable flyes

-Bent over rows
-medium grip pull ups
-Seated rows

-Dumbell shrugs
-Reverse grip shrugs
-Behind the back shrugs

Day5- All exercises will be 2sets/ 8-10 reps

-Seated military press
-Ez bar front raises
-Seated laterial raises

-Preacher curl
-Hammer curls
-Reverse grip Ez bar curls

-Close grip bench press
-Weighted Dips
-Tricept extensions

Day6- All exercises will be 2set/ 8-10 reps unless otherwise noted

-Deadlifts
-Lunges
-Leg extentions

-Lying leg curls 3/8-10
-Seated leg curls 3/8-10

-Standing calf raises
-seated calf raises
-Donkey calf raises

----------


## canesfan804

Also I am not on AAS. waiting on a few things for now. Not sure if you would recomend STS without or not. Figured that is for MAXIMUM results.

----------


## bigp87

[QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6111180]


> Hey Ronnie, great thread! 
> 
> I consider myself a Endomorph body type, can gain bodyfat fairly easy etc.
> 
> I'm weighing around 200LBS at the moment, 5"7, 25 years old with bodyfat at around 16% i'd estimate. I am currently on cutting cycle consiting of sus & Tren , and used dbol for kickstart. 
> 
> I'm considering doing a 20 week slingshot cycle as you have outlined. I have done fair few cycles in the past, and I don't feel many side effects however the gear is 100%. I am quite tolerant to most drugs I would say...
> 
> I want a pure out lean mass cycle, with maximum muscle gained as possible.., what do do you think of the following for someone with my stats.
> ...



Thanks for reply Ron!
I've put something like this together, what would you change? (Want MAXIMUM muscle gains, not concerned about side effects)

Week 1-8: Test E - 250mg (I have enough to run 500mg-750mg here, would I benefit from extra test or just more sides due to elevated estrogen?)
Week 1-8: Tren E: 600mg 
week 1-8: Dbol - 30mg (can I run higher? i.e 50mg)

Week 9-10: Test E - 250mg 

Week 11-18: Test E - 250mg (again, can run more, but been reading a lot more about using low dose test with high tren ratio, your opinion for max gains?)
Week 11-18: Tren E - 600-800mg? 

Week 21-24: Nolva 20/20/20/20
Week 21-24 Clomid 50/50/50/50 

Are nolvadex or clomid necessary if i wanna come off all gear? A lot of people are telling me doesn't make a differece if you come off cold turkey as your body will recover naturally... 

THANKS RON!!!

----------


## juststartingnow

wow you are the man, great info,keepem comming bro.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I got a question Ronnie, say I'm doing the sling shot method.. I'm on TRT already, example:
> 
> 8 weeks test cyp: 500mgs a week
> 
> Deload 2 weeks and at my TRT 
> 
> And 8 weeks test cyp again at 500mgs a week
> 
> Questions are since I'm only running 8 weeks, would it be wise to frontload on week 1 *No need to front load.*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 1.) thanks for the advice on the decline still hitting the front delts., before i read this earlier today i did front raises instead of pull overs or push ups and just did one more set of the decline. Still no shoulder pain!! So avoiding flys, flat and incline bench and shoulder press seems to be helping! I mean there is not even a little tweak of pain any where. *great!*
> 
> 2.) i tryied the double cable lat pull down with palms out, i liked it and i have more control with the range of motion to really target the lat contraction.* exactly!*
> 
> 3.) i have the lifefitness cable pull machines all the women work on, it doesnt have the bench attached, i could just put a bunch in there and place the pully at the very bottom for shoulder press's? *you could try if the pulleys at the bottom aren't too far apart* 
> 
> hope you have a safe and speedy recovery, its amazing you still get online with a back fusion. Ouch.*i'm doing much better now! Got my muscle back and less pain. The orthopaedic spine surgeon i have is amazing!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello ronnie! I've fallowed sts for 1 1/2 years and have made awesome gains natural. Today i've took my first pin! It feels like a mule kicked me in the thigh lol. I am looking foreword to making gains through your knowledge! Thank you very much ronnie! I'm. New to all this and will probably need your guidance from time to time. I will try to get most of my q and a from past threads but really wanted to say thank you! *you are welcome!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;6245961]my diet was always clean so it was nearly all water weight because if i used take a break and use sum hcg , id loose all water weight after a few weeks. yes i will be reintroducing cardio soon. i disagree that im genetically predisposed to high bp because ive never had it before using steroids , or during using steroids, only when i got sleep apnea, then it went up and increased again during accutane. so taking this into consideration could it be high at the moment soley from sleep apnea ? i thought the cpap would bring it down to normal range. wud it be best to get bp in check first before starting prop tren or cud using prop, tren with cardio actually help this because id be cuting to loose fat and water weight ? *THE BODY DOES STRANGE THINGS. I WOULD USE SMALL DOSES OF TEST/TREN TO GAIN MUSCLE AND LOSE WEIGHT, GET OFF THE ACCUTANE AND GET SOME TOPICAL EPIDUO FOR ACNE AND YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE SHOULD GO DOWN AFTER A WHILE USING THE CPAP. LACK OF REM SLEEP AND SLEEP APNEA CAUSES BLOOD PRESSURE TO GO UP AND INCREASES ONES RICK FOR HEART ATTACK AND STROKE,[*/QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well despite your great advice ron i decided to run a short test prop cycle at 400 mg ew for my first cycle just to test the water, went very well loved it no sides gained 20 pounds but plenty of water, now 2 months after pct ive kept 10 so im pretty happy, anyway im probably going to follow your protocol for my next cycle im looking to take it to the next level and this is what i have in mind, bear in mind i got my tren and primo cheap because they go out of date in 16 weeks so thats the reason im running 3 compounds as apposed to 2 which might be recommended for a second cycle and my goal is lean mass, im looking to get in the single digits bodyfat currently at 14 percent aiming for 5 percent, here goes
> 
> test e weeks 1 - 8 - 200 mg ew
> primo e weeks 1 - 8 - 400 mg ew
> 
> test e weeks 9 - 10 - 200 mg ew
> primo e weeks 9 - 10 - ????* drop primo and use test only during 2 week deload.
> *
> test e weeks 11 - 18 - 200 mg ew( im very prone to moon face and i dont want to take anti es im not a fan im only running the test to avoid complete shutdown )
> ...


above

----------


## Gi812Many

Hey Ronnie, long time now talk. Im still alive and kicking it! Want to thank you for everything, I have transformed my body in to a work of art!! Can not imagen what another year and half will bring. Need your advice on something, women. If you were going to put a woman on a regiment to put on some lean body mass what would it be? Anavar , Winstrol or Primobolan or all? Anything else you suggest other than those. What kind of dosages? Test is out of the question.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I was just checking out Melanotan II. This stuff comes in 10 mg vials. How do you take this stuff (dosage) and is it true it increases sex drive? Saw a documentary where they called it the "Barbie Drug". Looks pretty cool. Do you know of any negative sides with this stuff? Also, I talked with a girl at the gym about giving my GF Anavar . She said it's great, but she takes 100 mg of Test E per week too and says it's awesome!! I suppose this is like anything else, being different from individual to individual, but do you think it's best to give her the 10 mg of Var first and see how it goes? She ready to do whatever I say and trusts me completely so I don't want to hurt her and would like to be extra safe. I've never had to take someone else into consideration as far as AAS goes. For me I have almost no sides regardless of doses, like I'm made for this. I'm worrying much more about her than I do about myself with this.

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey Ronnie, long time now talk. Im still alive and kicking it! Want to thank you for everything, I have transformed my body in to a work of art!! Can not imagen what another year and half will bring. Need your advice on something, women. If you were going to put a woman on a regiment to put on some lean body mass what would it be? Anavar, Winstrol or Primobolan or all? Anything else you suggest other than those. What kind of dosages? Test is out of the question.


I didn't read this. I'm interested here too of course.

----------


## FONZY007

> above


Adex EOD maybe .5mg

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Mr Rowland, I was looking into the STS workout and I want to do each body part 2xs a week. I go to gym mon- sat. No child care on sundays so not an option. I have been reading your thread and it looks like a great system. My reading comprehension is a little bad tho so Im still trying to absorb the theories. I think I have a routine planed out if you dont mind taking a quick look. Thanks
> 
> Day 1- All exercises will be done at 3 sets/ 8-10 reps
> 
> -Decline Bench Press 
> -Incline Dumbell Press 
> 
> -Deadlifts
> -Lat pull downs
> ...


*Looks solid!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Also I am not on AAS. waiting on a few things for now. Not sure if you would recomend STS without or not. Figured that is for MAXIMUM results.


*Slingshot Training was designed for both the natural and chemically enhanced trainers!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=bigp87;6257555]


> Thanks for reply Ron!
> I've put something like this together, what would you change? (Want MAXIMUM muscle gains, not concerned about side effects)
> 
> Week 1-8: Test E - 250mg (I have enough to run 500mg-750mg here, would I benefit from extra test or just more sides due to elevated estrogen?) *Go with more test....750 mgs weekly!*
> Week 1-8: Tren E: 600mg 
> week 1-8: Dbol - 30mg (can I run higher? i.e 50mg) *Use 50mgs daily for maximum gains*
> 
> Week 9-10: Test E - 250mg 
> 
> ...


ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie, long time now talk. Im still alive and kicking it! Want to thank you for everything, i have transformed my body in to a work of art!! Can not imagen what another year and half will bring. Need your advice on something, women. If you were going to put a woman on a regiment to put on some lean body mass what would it be? Anavar, winstrol or primobolan or all? Anything else you suggest other than those. What kind of dosages? Test is out of the question.


* 10 mgs of anavar daily for starters. Next level would be to add 1/4 cc of deca once a week along with the anavar . The last level would be to use 10 mgs of anavar daily and alternate 1/4 cc of deca every other week with 1/4cc of test cypionate.*[/b]

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I didn't read this. I'm interested here too of course.


*10 mgs of anavar daily for starters. The second level would be to add 1/4 cc of deca once a week along with the anavar . The third level would be to use 10 mgs of anavar daily and alternate 1/4 cc of deca every other week with 1/4cc of test cypionate.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Adex EOD maybe .5mg
> 
> Thanks


*yes that will work and some find that .025 mgs every third day is sufficient. The fewer anti-es you can take the better!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, long time now talk. Im still alive and kicking it! Want to thank you for everything, I have transformed my body in to a work of art!! Can not imagen what another year and half will bring. Need your advice on something, women. If you were going to put a woman on a regiment to put on some lean body mass what would it be? Anavar , Winstrol or Primobolan or all? Anything else you suggest other than those. What kind of dosages? Test is out of the question.QUOTE=Ronnie Rowland;6266937]* 10 mgs of anavar daily for starters. Next level would be to add 1/4 cc of deca once a week along with the anavar .* [/b]


above

----------


## morado02

Hi Ronnie:

I am starting my 3rd week of a reload of 600 mg Test Cyp and 400 mg Deca weekly, and so far so good.
Now my 8th week will be last week of December, and the 2 weeks deload will be the 1st two weeks of January.
I want to enter a small local competition (I live in Costa Rica) that will be on march 24th, but my question is how should I do it?
If I go with the 2 weeks deload it will give me no much time for the prep, less than 12 weeks, should i still do it? or just skip it and go straight to cutting cycle? 
And what about to the cutting cutting cycle? what compounds will be the best to take? Keep on mind I have access to Test E, test C, Mast P, wins, Tren A,anavar , equip and maybe test prop.

Thanks for the help

P.S I know diet is the key and that's why I have it on check every week.

----------


## markandspike

hello ronnie. 
If i were to use test e (600mg/week) and dbol (20mg daily) during a blast would i use dbol for the whole 8 weeks or just part of the blast so keeping my liver in better health.
thanks
mark

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I was just checking out Melanotan II. This stuff comes in 10 mg vials. How do you take this stuff (dosage) and is it true it increases sex drive? Saw a documentary where they called it the "Barbie Drug". Looks pretty cool. Do you know of any negative sides with this stuff?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie:
> 
> I am starting my 3rd week of a reload of 600 mg Test Cyp and 400 mg Deca weekly, and so far so good.
> Now my 8th week will be last week of December, and the 2 weeks deload will be the 1st two weeks of January.
> I want to enter a small local competition (I live in Costa Rica) that will be on march 24th, but my question is how should I do it?
> If I go with the 2 weeks deload it will give me no much time for the prep, less than 12 weeks, should i still do it? or just skip it and go straight to cutting cycle? 
> And what about to the cutting cutting cycle? what compounds will be the best to take? Keep on mind I have access to Test E, test C, Mast P, wins, Tren A,anavar , equip and maybe test prop. *Skip deload and go straight into cutting cycle! I would use test-e (1 cc eod for 9 weeks) stop 3 weeks out from show, 40 mgs of anavar daily to help maintain strength for 12 weeks til day of show, 40 mgs of winstrol daily (last 6 weeks only until day of show), masteron (1cc eod) 12 weeks out until day before show, tren (1cc eod then increase to 2 ccs eod 3 weeks out from show when test is dropped and have last tren 2ccs/mast1cc injection 1 day before the show in upper glutes..If you could handle the side effects use 1cc of tren ed for last 8 weeks). I would not use winstrol for 6 weeks without some deca. Deca is stopped 4 weeks out from show.* 
> 
> Thanks for the help
> ...


above

----------


## morado02

> above


Thanks for the help Ronnie

just two questions?

The Tren I should do it for 12 weeks and and just increase the dose the last 3 weeks?

And about the Wins, If can;t find the pills version, how should I do it with the injections? Dose and time

Thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the help Ronnie
> 
> just two questions?
> 
> The Tren I should do it for 12 weeks and and just increase the dose the last 3 weeks?*On second thought, I would just forget the masteron and run an anti-es like aromasin. If you want good results do 2ccs of tren and 1 cc of test-e every other day (thats a 3ccs injection-tren/test eod) for 12 weeks and then add in the injectable winstrol eod the last 3 weeks when you drop test-e. I just realized you are not running deca and if you have bad joints 6 weeks of winstrol may increases joint pain too much so just use for 3 weeks to play it safe!* 
> 
> And about the Wins, If can;t find the pills version, how should I do it with the injections? *You could inject 100 mgs of winstrol eod for last 3 weeks.. If you can obtain pills take 40 mgs of winstrol daily for last 3 weeks along with 40 mgs of anavar daily. Start 40 mgs of anavar beginning 12 weeks out from show*! Dose and time
> 
> Thanks again


above

----------


## morado02

> above


Copy that..

Just to make sure..what Tren you are talking about? Tren E or Tren Acetate

And the aromasin , how should it be take it?

And once I have everything in hands I will post the cycle

Thanks for all the help

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hello ronnie. 
> If i were to use test e (600mg/week) and dbol (20mg daily) during a blast would i use dbol for the whole 8 weeks or just part of the blast so keeping my liver in better health. *You can use d-bol for 8 weeks at 20 mgs daily and be fine. It's not your liver but rather blood pressure and getting gyno that should be your first concern with d-bol. I would add 300 mgs of materone to that cycle and have another anti-es on hand just in case you need it.* 
> thanks
> mark


above

----------


## martinur

I have never used steroids , just creatine, protein, and aakg, but it seems I have gained nothing..I want to gain more muscle and mass which steroids should I begin using, I am 35yrs old and I weight 180 ...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> I was just checking out Melanotan II. This stuff comes in 10 mg vials. How do you take this stuff (dosage) and is it true it increases sex drive? Saw a documentary where they called it the "Barbie Drug". Looks pretty cool. Do you know of any negative sides with this stuff?


* First beware of counterfeit products being sold by underground labs that could pose a hazard to your health. I've never used it personally but I know of others who have and some got nauseated and light headed while others did not. Start out with .025mgs daily then progress to .05mgs after 4 days if well tolerated. Melonotan-II is know forr accelerating tanning, increasing libido and reducing ones appetite. Let us know how it works and i would inject it into the abs just like GH shots using an insulin pin.* above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have never used steroids , just creatine, protein, and aakg, but it seems I have gained nothing..I want to gain more muscle and mass which steroids should I begin using, I am 35yrs old and I weight 180 ...*2ccs of of test-e or test-c once a week*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Copy that..
> 
> Just to make sure..what Tren you are talking about? Tren E or Tren Acetate* Both forms of tren will work but I would go with tren-e because it tends to have fewer side effects during injection (not as much tren cough) and fewer side effects throughout the week. Also, you can stop all injections about 4 days out from the show with tren-e and that means less risk of getting a lump for the judges to see on stage. 
> *
> And the aromasin , how should it be take it? *.025 mgs daily the first 6 weeks of the 12 week contest prep then .05mgs daily the last 6 weeks. Run it it all the way til the morning of the show.*
> 
> And once I have everything in hands I will post the cycle *ok*
> 
> Thanks for all the help


above

----------


## The Titan99

> * First beware of counterfeit products being sold by underground labs that could pose a hazard to your health. I've never used it personally but I know of others who have and some got nauseated and light headed while others did not. Start out with .025mgs daily then progress to .05mgs after 4 days if well tolerated. Melonotan-II is know forr accelerating tanning, increasing libido and reducing ones appetite. Let us know how it works and i would inject it into the abs just like GH shots using an insulin pin.* above


Thanks Ron. I was going to use AR-R so it should be OK. I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## Lazarov

He took his avatar picture after finishing this post. :P

----------


## Tetyana

will you be interested to know what particular steroid would work for you? doctors say that some danabolics can be not efficient for particlular people. would you pay for a test "muscle biopsy" that will tell you what anabolic compound is most efficient for you?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> will you be interested to know what particular steroid would work for you? doctors say that some danabolics can be not efficient for particlular people. would you pay for a test "muscle biopsy" that will tell you what anabolic compound is most efficient for you? *A muscle biopsy would be a waste of time. The more muscle fibers one has- the more muscle receptors one will have-hence the better results one will get from any anabolic steroid.*


above

----------


## rblue

Ron, I'm on an 8 week reload with test prop 600mg-wk tren ace 400 mg-wk. My question is for my deload I want to switch to test cyp so I don't have to pin as much for the 2 weeks. Im also dropping the tren for the deload. When would I have to start adding the cyp to my present cycle in order for it to kick in for the deload? And how much? I'm at the end of week one of my reload. Thanks.

----------


## slimshady01

> Ron, I'm on an 8 week reload with test prop 600mg-wk tren ace 400 mg-wk. My question is for my deload I want to switch to test cyp so I don't have to pin as much for the 2 weeks. Im also dropping the tren for the deload. When would I have to start adding the cyp to my present cycle in order for it to kick in for the deload? And how much? I'm at the end of week one of my reload. Thanks.


That's a good question , I was on prop and Tbol my first 8 weeks and switched to cyp and deca my second blast. I started adding the cyp at 250mg a week 2 weeks out from deload . I thought that was good enough but when I stopped the prop and Tbol I lost like 8 lbs in 9 days. That was almost Everything I gained. I'm not sure if enough test was in my blood or if the Tbol gains evaporated..

Be curious to see Ronnie's answer so i do it right next time

----------


## bigp87

Thanks for the info ron! Much Appreciated!

Just another quick question, regarding the full pct etc

I was on a 20 week cutting cycle before, My last jab was SUS 250 (@125mg, only 1/2ml) over 3 weeks ago.
I plan on taking another week off, before jumping back on. (Will be 4 weeks since last injection)

When you say a 4 week pct, do you refer to 4 weeks of the ester being cleared from your system (18 days roughly post injection) or 4 weeks after last jab?

Will 4 weeks post last injection be enough to be recovered? I feel fine, and I came off with only natural supplements i.e D-Aspartic Acid, No Nolvadex or clomid.
I have no ED, and libido seems to be normal.

Thanks again Ron!!

----------


## >Good Luck<

Hey Ron, quick question. You say that reloads are 8 week of gear and deloads are 2 weeks bridge or pct... How could you do any pct in that short of a time if you choose not to cruise? I suppose if you only use prop it would be possible to pct but if I choose test e I would need to wait 14 days to start pct - right?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, I'm on an 8 week reload with test prop 600mg-wk tren ace 400 mg-wk. My question is for my deload I want to switch to test cyp so I don't have to pin as much for the 2 weeks. Im also dropping the tren for the deload. When would I have to start adding the cyp to my present cycle in order for it to kick in for the deload? *Test cypionate will kick in just about as fast as the test prop post injection but it won't peak as high-hence you will not feel it's effects nearly as rapid as prop.* And how much? *1 cc of test cyp per week at your level of steroid usage. Inject it the first day you begin your 2 week deload!*  I'm at the end of week one of my reload. Thanks.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> That's a good question , I was on prop and Tbol my first 8 weeks and switched to cyp and deca my second blast. I started adding the cyp at 250mg a week 2 weeks out from deload . I thought that was good enough but when I stopped the prop and Tbol I lost like 8 lbs in 9 days. That was almost Everything I gained. I'm not sure if enough test was in my blood or if the Tbol gains evaporated..*That kind of weight loss is what you want to happen during a deload. If you are maintaining all of your water weight after having reduced aromatizing steroids you are not doing the deload right. Remember, this is a needed recovery phase. You can't keep gaining year round!*  
> 
> Be curious to see Ronnie's answer so i do it right next time


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the info ron! Much appreciated!
> 
> Just another quick question, regarding the full pct etc
> 
> i was on a 20 week cutting cycle before, my last jab was sus 250 (@125mg, only 1/2ml) over 3 weeks ago.
> I plan on taking another week off, before jumping back on. (will be 4 weeks since last injection)
> 
> when you say a 4 week pct, do you refer to 4 weeks of the ester being cleared from your system (18 days roughly post injection) or 4 weeks after last jab? T*here is room for variation with pct. A solid plan would start pct with 2500 iu of hcg eod beginning 1 week after your last injection and do it for 3 weeks. 
> *
> ...


above

----------


## jmcbride69

Awesome read

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, quick question. You say that reloads are 8 week of gear and deloads are 2 weeks bridge or pct... How could you do any pct in that short of a time if you choose not to cruise? I suppose if you only use prop it would be possible to pct but if I choose test e I would need to wait 14 days to start pct - right? Test-e active life is only around 7 days not 14. A full PCT can only be done when you come off all gear for 4-6 weeks . A modified pct could consist of 2 weeks of hcg at 2500 iu eod during the 2 week deload. A much better plan if you want kids is to shoot 250 iu of hcg twice a week during reloads and deloads (keep 1cc of test-e in weekly during 2 week deload) then do a full pct when coming off all anabolics. I also highly encourage you younger guys that use often to be on the safe side by getting your sperm freezed and preserved just in the rare case you become infertile and need to artificially inseminate your wife.


above

----------


## >Good Luck<

> above


Seems logical. I agree that younger guys like myself should take those precautions. Infertility is not a worry for me as I am already father of 3 and to much of a pvssy to get snipped. I would probably prefer to bridge given the advice you have given. 2500iu hcg eod is a bit much for me IMO considering hcg will raise test as well as e. Thanks for the advice Ron, your knowledge is appreciated

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Seems logical. I agree that younger guys like myself should take those precautions. Infertility is not a worry for me as I am already father of 3 and to much of a pvssy to get snipped. I would probably prefer to bridge given the advice you have given. 2500iu hcg eod is a bit much for me IMO considering hcg will raise test as well as e. Thanks for the advice Ron, your knowledge is appreciated *Yes, in your case bridging is far superior to using hcg!*


above

----------


## kml999

Hey Ronny,

first i'll start with my stats:
Age- 30
Height- 5'6" (167cm)
Weight: 82kgs (180lbs), during cycle
fat: around 16-17%

cycle history:
1- 500mg/wk test e with adex 0.5 EOD, typical pct
2- 500mg/wk test e, 30mg dbol , hcg 250iu 2x/wk, 1.25mg letro ED and typical pct (gained good results on this cycle)


current cycle:

1-4 30mg dbol
1-14 600mg/wk test e
1-12 400mg/wk deca 
1-16 hcg 250iu 2x/wk
1-16 25mg aromasin ED
1-12 caber 0.5mg 2x/wk
4-14 HGH 1iu starting on 4th wk (just trying it out)

i did blood work prior to cycle and everything was all good then i jumped on cycle. I did another blood test on the 4th wk of the cycle, which am currently at and tests came back with:

Estradiol: 73 (11-44)
prolactin: <0.6 (3.46-19.4)
progesterone: 0.5 (<0.1-0.2)

*now my questions are:
1- why is my progesterone high? is it because of the estrogen being high? or its from the HGH? or from the use of Minoxidol spray that i use to prevent hair loss? or from the HCG?
2- how do i know my deca is legit from the values above?
3- from my knowledge caber lowers prolcatin ONLY, but i keep reading on this forum and hearing from some members on here that it reduces progesterone too! please comment on this*

cycle adjustments:
1- running letro at 1.25mg ED and will do blood work after 3-4 wks, but if my e2 crushes i will lower letro to 0.625 ed
2- run cabergoline 0.5mg 2x/wk or adjust dosage?
3- lower test e to 500mg/wk and deca as is
4- stopped using dbol since i have noticed my body aromatases a lot when am on dbol

Please answer my questions and critisize anything on my cycle. I did my research, but evetually noticed a few topics here on how to lower progesterone levels

----------


## mockery

hey Ronnie. 

this has happend twice now, The second reload about 3-4 weeks in i find that gradual weekly calorie increase to meet the needs of my anabolic growth phase no longer works, and both times now i find i hit a wall and even 500 calories increase is not enough. i am talking 2000+ increase to an already calorie surplus diet over night is need. this second time around i dropped my calories for 3 days to around 2-3 meals a day to see what would happen out of curiosity and lost all my water weight 6-8 lbs, by day three i was shredded and look like i was half way through my show prep. Whats the cause or need to jump my calories so high when small increases not to add to much fat work fine and then just STOP. is this myostatin? is this something else?? the fact its happened two times now in the same week on different reloads means its something important.

can u try and shed some light on this. 

thanks

regards

----------


## The Titan99

> hey Ronnie. 
> 
> this has happend twice now, The second reload about 3-4 weeks in i find that gradual weekly calorie increase to meet the needs of my anabolic growth phase no longer works, and both times now i find i hit a wall and even 500 calories increase is not enough. i am talking 2000+ increase to an already calorie surplus diet over night is need. this second time around i dropped my calories for 3 days to around 2-3 meals a day to see what would happen out of curiosity and lost all my water weight 6-8 lbs, by day three i was shredded and look like i was half way through my show prep. Whats the cause or need to jump my calories so high when small increases not to add to much fat work fine and then just STOP. is this myostatin? is this something else?? the fact its happened two times now in the same week on different reloads means its something important.
> 
> can u try and shed some light on this. 
> 
> thanks
> 
> regards


I'm wondering about myostatin myself. I recently had blood work done and tried to get myostatin tested but they forgot. E2 was 268 (Yikes!!) so I'm trying to get that tamed and going to retest that plus the myostatin as well. What would you do to counter it if it's high? Same question as Mockery I guess, since I'm struggling with the same kind of thing...

----------


## mockery

> I'm wondering about myostatin myself. I recently had blood work done and tried to get myostatin tested but they forgot. E2 was 268 (Yikes!!) so I'm trying to get that tamed and going to retest that plus the myostatin as well. What would you do to counter it if it's high? Same question as Mockery I guess, since I'm struggling with the same kind of thing...



there has been talk that creatine "might" battle myostatin. its a newer find , i think it was discovered in 1993. as far as i know, coming off and running short cycles before the myostatin protein starts to develop. I guess ronnies system, increasing the gear and proper deloads are to confuse the protein from forming , but as Ron had stated in a earlier post on this page, maybe we are doing deloads wrong?

in any case, i cant eat this much food now, physically and cost wise... well i could in theory... i eat a lower carb diet, around 120 a day and 300+ and high animal fat protein during reloads, i guess i could increase carbs to 300-500... that may be the ticket. still again eating that much more and the cost of a already very clean strict diet now becomes a issue. lol

----------


## Geejones

Great info!

----------


## Tony Two Toes

Dope as ****

----------


## Marc Angelo

Excellent post. I have learned more with this post than ever.Thank you for taking your time

----------


## deladude

I'm prone to gyno but love what tren does for me. I was wondering what you would recommend for ai and a safe starting dose to work off till i get blood work done.
The cycle will consist of per week
1 gram test p 
700mg tren 
500mg deca (to help my joint pain)

I like stane but it hasn't helped much while on tren.
Thanks for your help

----------


## Yellow

Big Ron,
What is the best method of administering HCG EOD for getting best result in PCT? Sub-Q or IM?

I have been reading & researching that subcutaneous administration gives slower release and lower peak whereas intra-muscular administration gives faster acting and higher peak? Correct me if I am wrong  :Smilie: 
Also there is a difference in half-life : 3 days (72 hours) for Sub-Q injection and 1.5 days (33-36 hours) for IM injection.

What's your thought on this?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronny,
> 
> first i'll start with my stats:
> Age- 30
> Height- 5'6" (167cm)
> Weight: 82kgs (180lbs), during cycle
> fat: around 16-17%
> 
> cycle history:
> ...


above

----------


## Harper09

Hey guys!
i am 21, 6'2 and 185 pounds!
im looking to bulk up and cut.
does anyone have any good beginner steroid cylces for me?
(preferably non-injectable)

----------


## MuscleInk

> Hey guys!
> i am 21, 6'2 and 185 pounds!
> im looking to bulk up and cut.
> does anyone have any good beginner steroid cylces for me?
> (preferably non-injectable)


Please refer to this link and read all the material before you proceed any further.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...g-and-Steroids

----------


## 2fast

Hello Ronny.

First i'll start with my stats:
Age- 21
Height- 171cm
Weight: 72kgs
Fat: around 13-15%

Its will be my first cycle.

1-8 50 mg every other day testosterone Propionate 
1-* 30 mg/day(???) Dianabol *(please tell me the dosage and week on which to end the reception)* 
*-8(9) 50mg/day stanozolol *(please tell me for what week to start taking and to end the reception)*

And what about PKT? I need it after this cycle?
Thank you very much to you!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

U


> hey Ronnie. 
> 
> this has happend twice now, The second reload about 3-4 weeks in i find that gradual weekly calorie increase to meet the needs of my anabolic growth phase no longer works, and both times now i find i hit a wall and even 500 calories increase is not enough. i am talking 2000+ increase to an already calorie surplus diet over night is need. this second time around i dropped my calories for 3 days to around 2-3 meals a day to see what would happen out of curiosity and lost all my water weight 6-8 lbs, by day three i was shredded and look like i was half way through my show prep. Whats the cause or need to jump my calories so high when small increases not to add to much fat work fine and then just STOP. is this myostatin? is this something else?? the fact its happened two times now in the same week on different reloads means its something important.
> 
> can u try and shed some light on this. 
> * My opinion that you lose so much weight in only a few days is because the metabolism increases with the extra muscle mass gained using steroids and a lot of it is water weight as well. Also, you lose fat fast because steroids reduce fats storage by reducing the amount of insulin released in response to nutrient intake and they improve insulin sensitivity. Eating fewer small meals like you stated means releasing even less insulin (a fat storage hormone) daily because each time you eat some insulin is released. The lager the meal, the greater the amount of insulin is released. When steroids are being used they block a lipoprotein lipase (a body fat synthesizing hormone). The body reacts fast when you first start dieting. You always lose the most fat during the first 2 weeks of dieting down then fat loss slows down as the body begins to catch on. It gets harder and harder as you continue to diet! 
> 
> The reason gains slow down after 8 weeks or so is a combination of things such as SHBG, IGF-LEVELS, CORTISOL, ESTROGEN, MYOSTATIN, ETC, that are antagonistic to the anabolic steroids dosages you are using. And perhaps most of all is due to the new metabolic limits placed on muscle cells using the same steroid dosage. Keep in mind that the closer you come to reaching your genetic muscle building potential the fewer gains will come which each subsequent cycle. This is why many say they gain the most size on their first cycle using only 500 mgs of high quality test per week. It's also important to note that gains are not made in a linear fashion as we advance but rather in small increments due to consistent steroid use , diet and training.
> *
> ...


above

----------


## Cronos

Hey Ronnie, question for you. I've been stuck at around 185lbs at around 10% at a height of 5'7. Thing is, I've never really ran more than a gram to 1200mg total aas per week during my slingshot cycles and training. My diet is very good, as I eat 300g protein, cycle my carbs between low, medium and high days (I find if i don't do this and just keep carbs steady at say 300g/day, i will accumulate body fat when i try to gain size) and fats around 40-60g. As for training I utilise your slingshot approach, and have done so for the past couple years, changing it up here and there. 

My plan is this to bust through this sticking point: I'm going to run some heavier dosages. After talking to a few pros and amateur competitors that have development beyond my own, they told me their cycle, and they're way higher than mine. So, my gameplan is to run 1200mg test, 600mg tren a.nd 600mg eq. I know this might sound like a lot, it does to me, but thats similar to what these are guys are doing to experience the kind of progress they are. Even other forums around the net advocate much higher dosages, but this forum seems to be on the conservative side, with not as many competitive pro bb ers.

So what do you think of my game plan??

p.s. I have run these compounds before, except for eq. Highest ive gone on test alone was 1000mg my last reload, and highest ive gone on tren was 525/wk, but that wasnt at the same time as the 1000 test, it was several months ago. Highest combined dosage ive ran per week was a combo of test/tren/mast which equaled out to 1225mg/wk

I'm rerally eager to hear your thoughts. I'm currently just cruising ish on 400sust and 22tren e

thanks!!!

----------


## fineBody

Ron!


Can you advice me how to create 2 phases cycle out of these products that i have?

I will take Danabol (through out the cycle) and PCT as a previous recommendation from you, so just put for me the injections together.

I have enough for more than 8 weeks of these products:

1- Testoviron Depot 250mg (100% legit)
2- Sustanon 250mg (100% legit)
3- Mastebolin 100mg (100% legit)
4- Boldebolin 250mg (not sure)
5- Nandrolone Deconate 2ml amp (not sure)


Thanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm wondering about myostatin myself. I recently had blood work done and tried to get myostatin tested but they forgot. E2 was 268 (Yikes!!) so I'm trying to get that tamed and going to retest that plus the myostatin as well. What would you do to counter it if it's high? Same question as Mockery I guess, since I'm struggling with the same kind of thing..* I would not dwell on Myostatin levels too much because genetic engineering like the Huge Cow we all saw in the movie "Bigger-Stronger-Faster" is the only true way to permanently inhibit Myostatin as it stands. The best you can do it take a break now and then by either going on HCG -(pct) or using about a half a cc (100 mgs of test-e or test-c) for 6 weeks. A Steroid, GH, Insulin combo is the best way to currently keep Myostatin levels in check as much as possible during reloads. I am not convinced any of these so-called Myostatin inhibitors being sold actually work. During the holidays is a great time to give your body a 6 week break to prime your body for future growth.*


above

----------


## Steel Addict

Hi Ronnie, I am doing Test- Cypionate cucle 500 mg/week. I am into fourth week of first reload. It is my first cycle. I came across this thread recently and have read pretty much all pages here. I just got HCG . The bottle says 10000 units and it came with 10ml sterile ject Diluent. I would to inject 250eod as mentioned by you. How do I figure out how much is 250 iu. Is it ok to use pins which I use for my test shots. Do i inject intramuscular or use it subcutaneous ? Please help me with this as I am already late to star HCG. Thanks

----------


## The Titan99

> Hi Ronnie, I am doing Test- Cypionate cucle 500 mg/week. I am into fourth week of first reload. It is my first cycle. I came across this thread recently and have read pretty much all pages here. I just got HCG. The bottle says 10000 units and it came with 10ml sterile ject Diluent. I would to inject 250eod as mentioned by you. How do I figure out how much is 250 iu. Is it ok to use pins which I use for my test shots. Do i inject intramuscular or use it subcutaneous ? Please help me with this as I am already late to star HCG. Thanks


OK Man, you don't need Ron for this one, what you need is some 1 ml (or 1 cc - same thing) insulin syringes. Take all 10 ml of the bacteriostatic water and mix it with the 10,000 i.u.'s of HCG . Now, for each ml of water (10 ml, remember?) there will be 1000 i.u.'s of hcg. On your 1 ml insulin syringe fill it 1/4 of the way up - or 2.5 ml. It's probably going to have 10,20,30 etc on the syringe so you'd fill it half way between 20 and 30 and TA DA!! 250 i.u.'s. Don't sweat it man, everyone has trouble with that at first, you just have to think about it. I know what your thinking though, it's better to ask than to screw it up...and your right!! Good Luck!!

Oh, and just go sub q with it.

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

Ronnie,

After running 3 cycles in a row, with 2 2 week cruises in-between, how are receptors looking?

----------


## Steel Addict

Thanks Titan !!! whats the best area to pin HCG . I have seen videos of people injecting near belly button.




> OK Man, you don't need Ron for this one, what you need is some 1 ml (or 1 cc - same thing) insulin syringes. Take all 10 ml of the bacteriostatic water and mix it with the 10,000 i.u.'s of HCG. Now, for each ml of water (10 ml, remember?) there will be 1000 i.u.'s of hcg. On your 1 ml insulin syringe fill it 1/4 of the way up - or 2.5 ml. It's probably going to have 10,20,30 etc on the syringe so you'd fill it half way between 20 and 30 and TA DA!! 250 i.u.'s. Don't sweat it man, everyone has trouble with that at first, you just have to think about it. I know what your thinking though, it's better to ask than to screw it up...and your right!! Good Luck!!
> 
> Oh, and just go sub q with it.

----------


## Cronos

Yup. A couple inches to the right or left of the belly button is a good spot

----------


## kml999

> above


Here is an update even though i missed your reply and didnt follow anything from it. What i did is run letro 2.5mg for 1 day and kept taking 1.25mg for 4 more days and did a blood test. FYI i did keep caber at 2x per week and surprizengly the results came back:

e2: 39 (11-44)
progesterone: 0.3 (0.1-0.2)

not related and wanted to mention that i cant run aromasin during cycle. my nipples go burning crazy thats after a few days from cycle since it cant keep up with the aromataze conversion, so i'm forced to go with letro as an AI. aromasin is great for me when used after cycle thats if i have e2 issues post cycle and sure prevents any sort of estrogen rebound. Have been following my body from doing numerous blood tests and reached to a point knowing the increase rate of my e2 during cycle too!

Minoxidol reduces DHT at the skin i believe?, but you made it sound as if it reduces DHT in the blood stream? i didnt test dht recently, but previous cycles as i noticed my DHT going up to ~1200 value when on a test e dbol cycle. Never used proviron before!

Getting similar flush on my whole body and thought it was a rash and came to conclusion its from the deca as i never encountered this during my test e and dbol cycles, but the problem gets perfectly fixed when i use anti-hestimine pills and one pill is enough to keep it away for almost a week so its not major i think. Dbol ruined my sex drive, but i am impressed how a test e/deca cycle actually turned me into a sex machine, thats even with a crushed e2. With the revealed blood tests earlier i was still getting a morning wood, great libido and always thinking about sex like 4-10 times a day.

running proviron is not an option in my book as i am currently loosing hair. Hence why i am using the Minoxidol spray and if you noticed me mentioning that my DHT level in previous cycles were high and a matter of a fact my DHT is 1048 (400-880) post cycle, so naturally i have high DHT and boldness is in the family so i am trying to be fair and do things in a balanced manner.

Another thing i do have tren E, but i'm hesitating if i should run both deca and tren together even though i know its possible, but i am frightened to do so. Would like to see what i can achieve using Deca as this is the first time to use it, but i hear i need atleast 14wks of usage before making a judgement. can i run both deca and tren e at the same time to some point and then drop the deca when knowing the tren e is kicking in? well something like a crossover? Its going to take a while for Tren E to build up and personally i prefer to use long estered hormones to have a better control on E2/prolcatin/progesterone.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> there has been talk that creatine "might" battle myostatin. its a newer find , i think it was discovered in 1993. as far as i know, coming off and running short cycles before the myostatin protein starts to develop. I guess ronnies system, increasing the gear and proper deloads are to confuse the protein from forming , but as Ron had stated in a earlier post on this page, maybe we are doing deloads wrong?
> 
> in any case, i cant eat this much food now, physically and cost wise... well i could in theory... i eat a lower carb diet, around 120 a day and 300+ and high animal fat protein during reloads, i guess i could increase carbs to 300-500... that may be the ticket. *Yes, you need to increase carbs to make muscle gains!* still again eating that much more and the cost of a already very clean strict diet now becomes a issue. lol


above

----------


## RyanGreg

i dont understand this thread ronnie.....? so is it 8 week steroid cycle then 2 week no cycle (pct) then repeat 8 week steroid cycle again? Is this correct...?

----------


## mockery

> i dont understand this thread ronnie.....? so is it 8 week steroid cycle then 2 week no cycle (pct) then repeat 8 week steroid cycle again? Is this correct...?



Hello RyanGreg

Please take the time to read the introduction on page one, yes it will take an hour of your time to read, then read it again. write down any questions you have and then use the search engine for this thread. Ronnie has answered the same questions over and over. He is a very patient man, he is also recovering from surgery right now and isn't on much. He gives us free advice that he usually gets paid for to put food on the table. We are lucky to have someone so passionate and knowledgeable about fitness that he is willing to take this on as gratuitous work.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm prone to gyno but love what tren does for me. I was wondering what you would recommend for ai and a safe starting dose to work off till i get blood work done.
> The cycle will consist of per week
> 1 gram test p 
> 700mg tren 
> 500mg deca (to help my joint pain)
> 
> I like stane but it hasn't helped much while on tren. First, I would try using 700 mgs of tren weekly and reducing the test to around 200 mgs per week (a cruise dose) and see how you do. *There are some people who cannot run 700 mgs of tren weekly with 1 gram of test but they can handle the tren side once they reduce their test which lowers estrogen-hence gyno. You do not need 500 mgs of deca for joint pain. That's overkill! I would suggest you try using only 1/2 cc of deca weekly for joint pain relief and adjust your training protocol and exercise selection. Remember, high doses of deca will probably kill your libido and taking high dosages to mask joint pain can actually make your joints worse when you come off that particular drug. If you switch over to doing more cable work, avoid over stretching your joints, and using a slower tempo during each repetition the joint pain should subside over-time.* Thanks for your help


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the info ron! Much Appreciated!
> 
> Just another quick question, regarding the full pct etc
> 
> I was on a 20 week cutting cycle before, My last jab was SUS 250 (@125mg, only 1/2ml) over 3 weeks ago.
> I plan on taking another week off, before jumping back on. (Will be 4 weeks since last injection)
> 
> When you say a 4 week pct, do you refer to 4 weeks of the ester being cleared from your system (18 days roughly post injection) or 4 weeks after last jab? *In general, a good time to start pct is 1 week after your last test injection. Keep in mind you do not begin to recover full testicular function until after you have finished HCG not while you are using hcg. A selecet few recover pretty fast without taking hcg and it sounds like you may be one of those people given your steroids were real. Once your dosages go up and cycles lengthen you will probably need hcg when going off even if you are one of those lucky ones that bounce back on their own pretty fast. Normally I would suggest running hcg for 3 weeks a week after your last test injection then giving another 3 weeks on your own for full recovery to occur before jumping back on a cycle.*
> Will 4 weeks post last injection be enough to be recovered? I feel fine, and I came off with only natural supplements i.e D-Aspartic Acid, No Nolvadex or clomid.
> ...


above

----------


## DancesWithTren

In a deload, can i simply lower the dosages of the same compounds i just used on a blast for a week or two then go back on an eight week blast with higher dosages?

----------


## >Good Luck<

> In a deload, can i simply lower the dosages of the same compounds i just used on a blast for a week or two then go back on an eight week blast with higher dosages?


I'd be curious to see what Tren would do during a cruise. Ron will probably answer that it's best to run only the test for a bridge at around 250mg/week for 2 weeks before returning to the same dose u were on for weeks 1-8. After you realize that you are not progressing at that dose (probably several blasts) then adjust compounds slightly. The whole point of blast and cruise is so receptors stay alert and you don't need to up doses. But this is what I gather from my reading, and reading and reading and reading..... The guru will chime in I'm sure and give you the goods.

Good luck with your comp prep

----------


## DancesWithTren

> I'd be curious to see what Tren would do during a cruise. Ron will probably answer that it's best to run only the test for a bridge at around 250mg/week for 2 weeks before returning to the same dose u were on for weeks 1-8. After you realize that you are not progressing at that dose (probably several blasts) then adjust compounds slightly. The whole point of blast and cruise is so receptors stay alert and you don't need to up doses. But this is what I gather from my reading, and reading and reading and reading..... The guru will chime in I'm sure and give you the goods.
> 
> Good luck with your comp prep


Thanks Bro

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ron...worst leg press machine for increasing compression on lower spine???? best leg press machine to use for decrease pressure on lower spine????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> In a deload, can i simply lower the dosages of the same compounds i just used on a blast for a week or two then go back on an eight week blast with higher dosages? *You can if it's test or GH but not other compounds unless you are running an oral only cycle..*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'd be curious to see what Tren would do during a cruise. *If you are one of those people who use higher dosages of tren than test, then you could use tren for a 2 week deload as opposed to test. I do not think there would be a noticeable difference between the two in this case.* Ron will probably answer that it's best to run only the test for a bridge at around 250mg/week for 2 weeks before returning to the same dose u were on for weeks 1-8. After you realize that you are not progressing at that dose (probably several blasts) then adjust compounds slightly. The whole point of blast and cruise is so receptors stay alert and you don't need to up doses. *It's not that your receptors down regulate per se but rather the increases of other catbolic hormones cancels out the anabollic affects of test-hence the body reaches homeostasis*. But this is what I gather from my reading, and reading and reading and reading..... The guru will chime in I'm sure and give you the goods.
> 
> Good luck with your comp prep


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ron...worst leg press machine for increasing compression on lower spine???? best leg press machine to use for decrease pressure on lower spine????


*The main leg press to avoid if you have back pain is the "vertical or 45 degree plate loaded leg presses" and the best leg press machine to use for those with a bad back and esxcpecially "bad knees" is the "life fitness horizontal leg press." The Life Fitness linear hack squats is like a leg perss and does well for some. I no longer do leg presses but rather partial-reverse lunges on a plate loaded Hammer Strength appartus to deter back pain!*above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i dont understand this thread ronnie.....? so is it 8 week steroid cycle then 2 week no cycle (pct) then repeat 8 week steroid cycle again? Is this correct...? *8 weeks on a higher dosed steroid cycle (reload), then 2 weeks on a small dosages of steroids (deload) for 2 weeks then repeat-"8 weeks reload/2 weeks deload". You can also run 250 ius of hcg twice a weeek while on cycle and/or do a full PCT after completion of 2 reloads and 2 deloads which totals 20 weeks of usage. Some opt to continue reloading and deloading for longer periods than 20 weeks and on occassion pct or cruise at a super low dosages for 6 weeks to prime the body for future gains before going back on.* (


above

----------


## Jay-1000

Hi Ron

Just want to say first off what a great read this whole thread has been! I've been working out now nautrally for over a decade, I'm 30 just for anyones info and bar the odd stupid and very uneducated oral cycle when I was in my mid twenties which I dont count in my training I'd become incredibly stagnated up until reading your thread and reseraching you on the net over the past 6 months. Its been a real eye opener reading your answers and the general feedback you've had from other guys posting on here so thanks for taking the time on here for us all.
My question for you is... I've recently just finished my first 20 week sling shot cycle composed of 500mg test E. and 500mg Eq (bad choice I know now). My reload should have gone up to 750mg of test but I held back for reasons below. My training over the twenty week period is probably the best its ever been due to the test I imagine and that I've followed your training regime religiously. Although I've not used the scales once in the twenty week period my lean body mass compared to when I started has been a quite remarkable I must say from just using the mirror as my guide. I dont know my exact body fat percentage before but I would hazzard a guess I was around 14% starting out and I probably finished up maybe around 10%. My stats are 5ft 9'' 184lbs currently. See photo attached. The problem I seem to have come across and I dont know if its just me being a bit green around the gills is that while on the cycle I noticed I was losing a substantial amount of hair from my scalp in the shower and on my pillow in the mornings, even running my hands through my hair at times.. I would guess three times the amount as to when I'm training naturally, it was that noticable. Now as far as I'm aware I certainly have no signs of male pattern baldness and I never have in fact I have very thick head of hair. 
I know this must sound vain but I take great care in my apprearance as I'm sure most of the guys on here do but at the same time I don't want to risk a decent head of hair for an extra 15-20lbs of muscle. I have no desire to compete as of yet if ever given my current issue but I'd like to know from you is this something I am over worrying about? Now I know if your going to go bald its in your genes so I am willing to settle for that eventaully but if I can stop it from happening earlier then I'm going to like anyone. Basically is this something you see or get asked alot on? I know your not a fan of propecia and I second that with you as I don't want to screw my sex drive up as my girl friend would never forgive me! lol. At the same time though I feel like I really need to combat my DHT levels on or in my scalp region while cycling otheriwsue I think juicing I hate to say just isn't goin to be a life style choice for me is it. 
Really hope you can lift the lid on this with as much advice as possible and any previous expierence with clients would be appreciated as I really dont want to give up cycling when I havent even really started...



Jay

----------


## slimshady01

> Hi Ron
> 
> Just want to say first off what a great read this whole thread has been! I've been working out now nautrally for over a decade, I'm 30 just for anyones info and bar the odd stupid and very uneducated oral cycle when I was in my mid twenties which I dont count in my training I'd become incredibly stagnated up until reading your thread and reseraching you on the net over the past 6 months. Its been a real eye opener reading your answers and the general feedback you've had from other guys posting on here so thanks for taking the time on here for us all.
> My question for you is... I've recently just finished my first 20 week sling shot cycle composed of 500mg test E. and 500mg Eq (bad choice I know now). My reload should have gone up to 750mg of test but I held back for reasons below. My training over the twenty week period is probably the best its ever been due to the test I imagine and that I've followed your training regime religiously. Although I've not used the scales once in the twenty week period my lean body mass compared to when I started has been a quite remarkable I must say from just using the mirror as my guide. I dont know my exact body fat percentage before but I would hazzard a guess I was around 14% starting out and I probably finished up maybe around 10%. My stats are 5ft 9'' 184lbs currently. See photo attached. The problem I seem to have come across and I dont know if its just me being a bit green around the gills is that while on the cycle I noticed I was losing a substantial amount of hair from my scalp in the shower and on my pillow in the mornings, even running my hands through my hair at times.. I would guess three times the amount as to when I'm training naturally, it was that noticable. Now as far as I'm aware I certainly have no signs of male pattern baldness and I never have in fact I have very thick head of hair.
> I know this must sound vain but I take great care in my apprearance as I'm sure most of the guys on here do but at the same time I don't want to risk a decent head of hair for an extra 15-20lbs of muscle. I have no desire to compete as of yet if ever given my current issue but I'd like to know from you is this something I am over worrying about? Now I know if your going to go bald its in your genes so I am willing to settle for that eventaully but if I can stop it from happening earlier then I'm going to like anyone. Basically is this something you see or get asked alot on? I know your not a fan of propecia and I second that with you as I don't want to screw my sex drive up as my girl friend would never forgive me! lol. At the same time though I feel like I really need to combat my DHT levels on or in my scalp region while cycling otheriwsue I think juicing I hate to say just isn't goin to be a life style choice for me is it.
> Really hope you can lift the lid on this with as much advice as possible and any previous expierence with clients would be appreciated as I really dont want to give up cycling when I havent even really started...
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=131151"/>
> 
> Jay


Look solid bro good work!

----------


## slimshady01

http://www.hairloss-research.org/

Read this site bro , lots of natural alternatives to hairloss all backed with science.

----------


## Jay-1000

Thanks for the thumbs up and the link Slim I'll look into it. Appreciated. Looking sharpe yourself too!

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks Bro, Ive used their natural remedy for years after Propecia and never lost a single hair.. Since ive started gear 2 years ago its thinned a tad but holding on to most.. Im trying tren now so this ought to be a good test on how this works on a strong Androgen. If I see loss im off ASAP.

----------


## Jay-1000

> Thanks Bro, Ive used their natural remedy for years after Propecia and never lost a single hair.. Since ive started gear 2 years ago its thinned a tad but holding on to most.. Im trying tren now so this ought to be a good test on how this works on a strong Androgen. If I see loss im off ASAP.



I have to ask what natural remedies have you run from that link then? Also how much test on average have you been running per week cycling as an average? Been reading up about the black tea link today. Sounds interesting but a lot of threads on Mpb saying it's a waste of time too though.

----------


## slimshady01

> I have to ask what natural remedies have you run from that link then? Also how much test on average have you been running per week cycling as an average? Been reading up about the black tea link today. Sounds interesting but a lot of threads on Mpb saying it's a waste of time too though.


I tried to PM you so I didn't Hogg Ronnie's post but you can't receive any yet. 

I've done up to 750 test.

I use ultra prostate , tocotrienals, curcumin and reseveratrol , black tea sometimes, msm and biotin.. Also fibroboost which isn't on there but google it.

PM me when u get enough posts

Oh Revita and nizoral 2% shampoo.

----------


## Jay-1000

> I tried to PM you so I didn't Hogg Ronnie's post but you can't receive any yet. 
> 
> I've done up to 750 test.
> 
> I use ultra prostate , tocotrienals, curcumin and reseveratrol , black tea sometimes, msm and biotin.. Also fibroboost which isn't on there but google it.
> 
> PM me when u get enough posts
> 
> Oh Revita and nizoral 2% shampoo.


In that case I better make some more posts! Sorry Ron  :0wacko: 

Thats really interesting how effective you've found them becasue I haven't read much else on here apart from the usual blurb you read about propecia and nizoral etc etc... so I'll keep reaearching. Thanks for the info again Slim. When I get enough posts I'll PM you.

----------


## MisterD

Ron, 

Great Post......

I have a couple of questions so you can help me out.

my stats are
41 years old
167 lbs
5'-9"
19% BF

I have done a previous cutting cycle of triple stack for 2 months when I was 26% BF and went down to 17% BF. It was Prop, Tren and Masteron . This was 1 year ago

I normally run TRT at 1/2 to 3/4 Test once EW. 

2 months ago I did 1/2 cc of Prop and 1/2 cc of Tren Mondays and Thursdays total 200mg EW and dieted real well and drop back down to 19% BF. When I saw that I shred pretty good with my diet and working out, i decided to bulk up for Jan and Feb then do a cutting cycle right after. The STS program seems to work well for me so I can bulk then run another blast and cut.

I started on Jan 1, Monday which was 100mg of Prop and 1cc of T400
My Next shot was Wed with 100mg of Prop 
And I was planning for Friday 1cc of Equipose which its 300 or 350mg I have to check.

My questions are:
When I was running the 200mg of Prop 2 months ago should I have done a PCT or a Prime when I finished and started Jan 1? 
Is Prop, T400 and Equipose good for Bulking?
Is the amount Im taking ok for maximum results?
If Test E better with Equipose I dont mind changing over ( less pinning I figure)
I want to maximise my growth will Im on the blast, do you recommend hitting the muscles 2 times a week as in your 5 day 2 times work out?
I want to Bulk not really cut until the second blast, what are the percentages you recommend as a clean bulk 30% Protein, 40% Carbs, 30% Fats is that correct?

Also when I build up to the size I like what do you recommend as for maintenance, can we continue with a regular TRT and maybe a couple blast every year?

Thanks for your help.
D

----------


## dj erk15

Great read. Your the man!

----------


## MisterD

Hey guys looks like Ron is out for awhile, maybe someone can help me with a couple of questions.

Im in the first week of the STS blast and im currently taking
300mg of Propanaite A.. EOD
400mg of T400 1cc . Which is 200mg of Cioponate and 200 of Enethate 1 EW
300mg of Equipose 1cc EW.

Normally Ron recommends 750 of Test a week added with another compound like Deca , Tren or Eq. 
Does the short ester test like Prop added to the total test im taking? Or should i be adding more of the T400 per week?
And also should i raise the EQ to like 450 EW.
And lastly when we add up all the carbs and protien we eat per meal, i take 50g of Dextrose and 60g of Protien. Do those get added to our daily compsuption of Carbs and Protein like if it was a meal.

Thanks
D

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Hey guys looks like Ron is out for awhile, maybe someone can help me with a couple of questions.
> 
> Im in the first week of the STS blast and im currently taking
> 300mg of Propanaite A.. EOD
> 400mg of T400 1cc . Which is 200mg of Cioponate and 200 of Enethate 1 EW
> 300mg of Equipose 1cc EW.
> 
> Normally Ron recommends 750 of Test a week added with another compound like Deca , Tren or Eq.
> Does the short ester test like Prop added to the total test im taking? Or should i be adding more of the T400 per week?
> ...


Hey misterD,

I've also noticed rons absence... Hope he's doing well. 

I'm a little confused about your cycle. U stated u shoot 300mg prop a? What is prop a? And if your shooting 300mg eod that's over a gram per week of just prop! That's a pretty high dose as it is added to the other test blend you have injected. It's just like sustanon , it will become a blend in your system.

Also IMO, eq is a waste and the negative sides outweigh the gains, however- I believe eq is said to be best doses between 400-600mg weekly but more than 600 would yeild no better gains. 

In regards to your diet question, yes- add the Cals to your daily total. They are in fact Cals in, however you ingest them

Hope I was able to help, cheers

----------


## MisterD

Good Luck,

Sorry for the confusion....

I take 100mg of Test Proponate EOD, so 300 a week.

After reading alot of Rons suggestion I think im just going to switch over next week to:

750mg of Enethate EW
450mg of Equipose EW
30-50mg of D Bol ED
300mg of Masteron for AI cause i tend to get sore nipples. I normally take Arimidex however i do feel my joints getting a little dry.

Possibly for my second blast i will switch to Deca for my joints instead of Equipose.

Let me know what u think.

Thanks
D

----------


## MisterD

Good Luck,

What are the negative sides to Equipose. I have always read its pretty safe and doesnt bloat as much as the Deca .

Cheers
D

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Good Luck,
> 
> Sorry for the confusion....
> 
> I take 100mg of Test Proponate EOD, so 300 a week.
> 
> After reading alot of Rons suggestion I think im just going to switch over next week to:
> 
> 750mg of Enethate EW
> ...


Looks like a solid cycle but I'm no guru, Ron is  :Wink: 
Your best bet would be to do blood work to check all levels. Estrogen can be tricky to manage as everyone is a little different.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Good Luck,
> 
> What are the negative sides to Equipose. I have always read its pretty safe and doesnt bloat as much as the Deca .
> 
> Cheers
> D


Eq has an incredible capability to raise Red blood cell count much more than any other steroid . This will leave you looking vascular, but not for being low bf, but rather high blood pressure. Many people choose to donate blood to counteract the heightened Rbc count.

Secondly it will increase appetite which is ok for people having trouble getting the food down but bad for people who already are eating above maintenance- because you'll be extra hungry even above maintenance

----------


## MisterD

GoodLuck,

Well the good thing is that Im bulking on this blast so i wouldn't mind the extra appetite  :Wink: 

Now as for donating blood is that a monthly thing or do people actually get tested when there on there cycle. I have always done my blood work but after my cycle for my regular check up and TRT.

I really wanted DECA for this blast but they told me I would retain less water on EQ.

So my plan was to blast this cycle with bulking compounds then do another cycle to cut down.

What you think?

Thanks
D

----------


## >Good Luck<

> GoodLuck,
> 
> Well the good thing is that Im bulking on this blast so i wouldn't mind the extra appetite 
> 
> Now as for donating blood is that a monthly thing or do people actually get tested when there on there cycle. I have always done my blood work but after my cycle for my regular check up and TRT.
> 
> I really wanted DECA for this blast but they told me I would retain less water on EQ.
> 
> So my plan was to blast this cycle with bulking compounds then do another cycle to cut down.
> ...


Maybe this will help...

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...)#.UOy0ehp5mc0

I'm not sure what you expect to gain off boldenone ... Notice the last 4 letters...that's what you'll gain... NONE 

If you want to gain mass and not retain water, drop the dbol and substitute for tbol, var, or no orals at all. And I'm sure you've heard of Tren . Even low doses (250mg) of Tren would be better than eq IMHO

----------


## MisterD

Man it's crazy how mix reviews on each different steroids .

Some like EQ but the majority hate it....

Most like DECO but also you see mix reviews.

Same as Dbol and Tbol they go both ways. 

My opinion on Tren , I personally love it. Did a small cycle to cut BF and it ripped me up. I did it as a triple stack with Prob, Mast and Tren. I never got the Tren cough and was Horny as a bunny rabbit although I had to sleep with 3 towels due to the sweeting, I didn't mind it though.

See the funny thing is that I wanted to find the perfect cycle to bulk then do a cycle with Prop, Tren, Var and Mast to cut.

I'm not looking to gain mass amounts of muscle but just enough to gain some more size on legs and chest.

Now I have seen some threads that some guys bulk with Tren but it looks like its not the norm. 

Please help me out brother,

D

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Man it's crazy how mix reviews on each different steroids .
> 
> Some like EQ but the majority hate it....
> 
> Most like DECO but also you see mix reviews.
> 
> Same as Dbol and Tbol they go both ways.
> 
> My opinion on Tren , I personally love it. Did a small cycle to cut BF and it ripped me up. I did it as a triple stack with Prob, Mast and Tren. I never got the Tren cough and was Horny as a bunny rabbit although I had to sleep with 3 towels due to the sweeting, I didn't mind it though.
> ...


My friend, we are all learning and you'll alway see different opinions. Like any other subject, majority usually rules.

Check out this thread - start from the first post. Atomini has a way of making it make sense

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ctively-thread!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=RyanGreg;6303846]i dont understand this thread ronnie.....? so is it 8 week steroid cycle then 2 week no cycle (pct) then repeat 8 week steroid cycle again? Is this correct...?* No..It's 8 weeks on a cycle then 2 weeks on a deload using a low dose of test. Then back on another 8 week cycle then 2 weeks on a deload usin gonly a low dose of test. Then pct with hcg for 3 weeks.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> In a deload, can i simply lower the dosages of the same compounds i just used on a blast for a week or two then go back on an eight week blast with higher dosages?


*Absolutely!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron
> 
> Just want to say first off what a great read this whole thread has been! I've been working out now nautrally for over a decade, I'm 30 just for anyones info and bar the odd stupid and very uneducated oral cycle when I was in my mid twenties which I dont count in my training I'd become incredibly stagnated up until reading your thread and reseraching you on the net over the past 6 months. Its been a real eye opener reading your answers and the general feedback you've had from other guys posting on here so thanks for taking the time on here for us all. *THANK YOU!*
> My question for you is... I've recently just finished my first 20 week sling shot cycle composed of 500mg test E. and 500mg Eq (bad choice I know now). My reload should have gone up to 750mg of test but I held back for reasons below. My training over the twenty week period is probably the best its ever been due to the test I imagine and that I've followed your training regime religiously. Although I've not used the scales once in the twenty week period my lean body mass compared to when I started has been a quite remarkable I must say from just using the mirror as my guide. *Yes! Using the mirror as opposed to the scales is the best approach! A lot of people gain fat and water and think it's lean muscle.*I dont know my exact body fat percentage before but I would hazzard a guess I was around 14% starting out and I probably finished up maybe around 10%. My stats are 5ft 9'' 184lbs currently. See photo attached. The problem I seem to have come across and I dont know if its just me being a bit green around the gills is that while on the cycle I noticed I was losing a substantial amount of hair from my scalp in the shower and on my pillow in the mornings, even running my hands through my hair at times.. I would guess three times the amount as to when I'm training naturally, it was that noticable. Now as far as I'm aware I certainly have no signs of male pattern baldness and I never have in fact I have very thick head of hair. 
> I know this must sound vain but I take great care in my apprearance as I'm sure most of the guys on here do but at the same time I don't want to risk a decent head of hair for an extra 15-20lbs of muscle. I have no desire to compete as of yet if ever given my current issue but I'd like to know from you is this something I am over worrying about? Now I know if your going to go bald its in your genes so I am willing to settle for that eventaully but if I can stop it from happening earlier then I'm going to like anyone. Basically is this something you see or get asked alot on? *YES!* I know your not a fan of propecia and I second that with you as I don't want to screw my sex drive up as my girl friend would never forgive me! lol. At the same time though I feel like I really need to combat my DHT levels on or in my scalp region while cycling otheriwsue I think juicing I hate to say just isn't goin to be a life style choice for me is it. 
> Really hope you can lift the lid on this with as much advice as possible and any previous expierence with clients would be appreciated as I really dont want to give up cycling when I havent even really started*...I would use 50-60 mgs of anavar per day as your main anabolic and keep test at 1/2 cc per week and then you should be fine. Steer clear of deca and propecia if you want a sex drive. Primobolan is another option but is often counterfeit and very expensive.*  
> 
> 
> 
> Jay


above..You look great!

----------


## dally_de

WOW Ron, awesome thread... it is 4 consecutive days that i am reading this thread ,but i have decided to write not because i do not fully understand all the terms in here and it could be just more ideal if i just ask your advice ...
i am 30 year old man ,loving this sport and practicing it for almost 12 years ( do not ask me for diet and protein intake and all that  :Smilie: ) ) i am 1.83cm tall and 92kg, bf probably around 15-20% ..in the past 3 years i was on/off gym because of work and now from about 2months i am back on and planning to stay..in all this time i did 3 cycles of sustanon 250 for 8 weeks each with decent gains . i want to start another 20week cycle but my problem now is that i have tooooo much information from here that i can't decide what would be best to proceed ...i would like that first reload to be a bulk cycle and in the second to include a cutting product as well (not sure how to proceed with the cutting/lean mass cycle  :Frown: 


i am thinking at this :
reload: test e 500mg /week - week 1-8
deca 400mg /week - week 1-8/ or EQ 200mg?

deload: test E 250mg/week week 9-10

reload: test E 750mg/week w11-18
masteron 200mg/week 11-18 ???? (for cutting ) ??


pct : PCT: Weeks 20-21
hCG at 2500 iu eod for 2 weeks
clomid at 50 mgs once per day for 4 weeks
nolva 20 mgs per day for 4 week

thank you Ron ...

----------


## daniel20

Hi Ronnie, what would you recommend for a 2nd 20 week blast?
I can get ANY compounds. (Definitely want to stay away from deca though!)

Was thinking this however:
Week 1-8 Test E 750mg
Week 9-10 Test E 250mg

Week 11-18 Test E 1g
Week 19-20 Test E 250mg

Week 21-23 HCG 2500iu EOD

I weight 205lb at ~8% bf and for my next blast I will be consuming around 400g protein, 250g carb and 70g fat. Is there anything you would change? Up the carbs? I read you believe most only need 250-350g carbs a day. 

Am I correct to start a 20 week blast 10 weeks post last cycle? (including pct).

Also my source has test e 600mg/ml! What are your thoughts on this?? Would save large volume injections!

Also what are your thoughts on 1-Test Cypionate ? 

Thanks again.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, 
> 
> Great Post......
> 
> I have a couple of questions so you can help me out.
> 
> my stats are
> 41 years old
> 167 lbs
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey misterD,
> 
> I've also noticed rons absence... Hope he's doing well. 
> 
> I'm a little confused about your cycle. U stated u shoot 300mg prop a? What is prop a? And if your shooting 300mg eod that's over a gram per week of just prop! That's a pretty high dose as it is added to the other test blend you have injected. It's just like sustanon , it will become a blend in your system.
> 
> Also IMO, eq is a waste and the negative sides outweigh the gains, however- I believe eq is said to be best doses between 400-600mg weekly but more than 600 would yeild no better gains. 
> 
> In regards to your diet question, yes- add the Cals to your daily total. They are in fact Cals in, however you ingest them
> ...


*Sorry for my absense. I was pre-occupied writing a handbook for PREMIER FITNESS-- (personal training company).*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Eq has an incredible capability to raise Red blood cell count much more than any other steroid . This will leave you looking vascular, but not for being low bf, but rather high blood pressure. Many people choose to donate blood to counteract the heightened Rbc count. *This is true!*
> 
> Secondly it will increase appetite which is ok for people having trouble getting the food down but bad for people who already are eating above maintenance- because you'll be extra hungry even above maintenance This is not always true*. EQ actually decreases some people's appetite and causes them to have severe anxiety!Tren usually increases appetite more than EQ-hence the reason they give it to cattle before the slaughter*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey guys looks like ron is out for awhile, maybe someone can help me with a couple of questions.
> 
> Im in the first week of the sts blast and im currently taking
> 300mg of propanaite a.. Eod
> 400mg of t400 1cc . Which is 200mg of cioponate and 200 of enethate *1f you are going to run all three compounds i suggest mixing 1cc of test prop, 1cc of t400 and 1cc of eq in the same syringe and inject mon/wed/fri. That's a 3cc shot on monday,wednesday, and friday. That will put size on you! You need 800-1000 mgs of eq weekly to get a good effect.* 
> 300mg of equipose 1cc ew.
> 
> Normally ron recommends 750 of test a week added with another compound like deca , tren or eq. 
> Does the short ester test like prop added to the total test im taking? Or should i be adding more of the t400 per week?
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> good luck,
> 
> what are the negative sides to equipose.* high blood pressure due to an increase in hematocratic levels, anxiety, and increase or decrease in appetite. Some also experience a decrease in sex drive but nothing like deca.* have always read its pretty safe and doesnt bloat as much as the deca .
> 
> Cheers
> d


above

----------


## MisterD

Ron,

Since i continued through the 2nd cycle should i just deload for 2 weeks dropping the test and protein to TRT and reload again with my bulking cycle or should i just stop and PCT and prime to start all over again.

Also Ron i was currently take Arimidex 1mg EOD and i just added it to every other day. It seems the high test kept making my nipple hurt. Is there anything additional i have to take?

I really appreciate your help!

MisterD

----------


## MisterD

Sorry added Arimidex to Every Day

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> goodluck,
> 
> well the good thing is that im bulking on this blast so i wouldn't mind the extra appetite 
> 
> now as for donating blood is that a monthly thing or do people actually get tested when there on there cycle. I have always done my blood work but after my cycle for my regular check up and trt.
> 
> I really wanted deca for this blast but they told me i would retain less water on eq.
> 
> So my plan was to blast this cycle with bulking compounds then do another cycle to cut down.
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> since i continued through the 2nd cycle should i just deload for 2 weeks dropping the test and protein to trt and reload again with my bulking cycle or should i just stop and pct and prime to start all over again.* i would deload wth 1cc of test weekly then proceed with another 8 week reload!* 
> also ron i was currently take arimidex 1mg eod and i just added it to every other day. It seems the high test kept making my nipple hurt. Is there anything additional i have to take? *you may need to take the arimidex daily to keep estrogen down. Also, much of the research liquid anti-es are not of high quality imo. Pharm grade* anti-es are so potent they destroy just about everything that get's in their path, especially letro!
> 
> I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Misterd


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> wow ron, awesome thread... It is 4 consecutive days that i am reading this thread ,but i have decided to write not because i do not fully understand all the terms in here and it could be just more ideal if i just ask your advice ...
> I am 30 year old man ,loving this sport and practicing it for almost 12 years ( do not ask me for diet and protein intake and all that ) ) i am 1.83cm tall and 92kg, bf probably around 15-20% ..in the past 3 years i was on/off gym because of work and now from about 2months i am back on and planning to stay..in all this time i did 3 cycles of sustanon 250 for 8 weeks each with decent gains . I want to start another 20week cycle but my problem now is that i have tooooo much information from here that i can't decide what would be best to proceed ...i would like that first reload to be a bulk cycle and in the second to include a cutting product as well (not sure how to proceed with the cutting/lean mass cycle 
> 
> 
> i am thinking at this :
> Reload: Test e 500mg /week - week 1-8
> deca 400mg /week - week 1-8/ or eq 200mg? *i would just run a gram of test weekly and forget the deca and eq!*
> deload: Test e 250mg/week week 9-10
> 
> ...


above

----------


## MisterD

Ron,

The Arimidex im getting from a local Pharmacy so its good however yesterday i started it on everyday. If i still continue with the nipple issue is there anything else i should add or should i just raise the dose.

Thanks
D

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi ronnie, what would you recommend for a 2nd 20 week blast?
> I can get any compounds. (definitely want to stay away from deca though!)
> 
> was thinking this however:
> Week 1-8 test e 750mg *add 250 mgs of tren-e weekly*
> week 9-10 test e 250mg
> 
> week 11-18 test e 1g *add 250 mgs of tren-e weekly and 25-50 mgs of d-bol daily*
> week 19-20 test e 250mg
> ...


above

----------


## fineBody

> Ron!
> 
> Can you advice me how to create 2 phases cycle out of these products that i have?
> 
> I will take Danabol (through out the cycle) and PCT as a previous recommendation from you, so just put for me the injections together.
> 
> I have enough for more than 8 weeks of each of these products:
> 
> 1- Testoviron Depot 250mg (100% legit)
> ...


Bump!

----------


## dally_de

_" Quote Originally Posted by dally_de View Post
wow ron, awesome thread... It is 4 consecutive days that i am reading this thread ,but i have decided to write not because i do not fully understand all the terms in here and it could be just more ideal if i just ask your advice ...
I am 30 year old man ,loving this sport and practicing it for almost 12 years ( do not ask me for diet and protein intake and all that ) ) i am 1.83cm tall and 92kg, bf probably around 15-20% ..in the past 3 years i was on/off gym because of work and now from about 2months i am back on and planning to stay..in all this time i did 3 cycles of sustanon 250 for 8 weeks each with decent gains . I want to start another 20week cycle but my problem now is that i have tooooo much information from here that i can't decide what would be best to proceed ...i would like that first reload to be a bulk cycle and in the second to include a cutting product as well (not sure how to proceed with the cutting/lean mass cycle


i am thinking at this :
Reload: Test e 500mg /week - week 1-8
deca 400mg /week - week 1-8/ or eq 200mg? i would just run a gram of test weekly and forget the deca and eq!
deload: Test e 250mg/week week 9-10

reload: Test e 750mg/week w11-18
masteron 200mg/week 11-18 ???? (for cutting ) ?? i would add anavar with this combo at 40 mgs per day for better ersults. Increase masterone to 400 mgs weekly if you want to hold less water!

pct : Pct: Weeks 20-21
hcg at 2500 iu eod for 2 weeks make it 3 weeks!
clomid at 50 mgs once per day for 4 weeks optional
nolva 20 mgs per day for 4 week keep

thank you ron ... "
_

thank you Ron for reply...

I am kinda worry to go at this time to 1g of test e so i was thinking:

week 1-8 test e 500mg
week 9-10 test e 250mg
1 :week 11-18 test e 750mg
anavar 40mg/day 
shoul i include here masteron 400mg/week or it is mandatorry??
or :

2: week 11-18 test E 500mg/week
tren E 200mg/week

witch one would you think that it would be a better choice for second reload ?

should i use 10mg of nolva ed durring the cycle ( arimidex i can't find over here)??

hcg could not find only in 5000u.i ...can i inject half and keep it in the fridge ???

thank you allot... :Smilie:

----------


## daniel20

> Originally Posted by daniel20 
> hi ronnie, what would you recommend for a 2nd 20 week blast?
> I can get any compounds. (definitely want to stay away from deca though!)
> 
> was thinking this however:
> Week 1-8 test e 750mg add 250 mgs of tren -e weekly
> week 9-10 test e 250mg
> 
> week 11-18 test e 1g add 250 mgs of tren-e weekly and 25-50 mgs of d-bol daily
> ...


Ok thanks Ronnie. I will add the tren e and then decide with the dbol for second reload.
What if I layed it out like this due to the added tren e:
Week 1-8 test e 500mg and 250 mgs of tren-e weekly
week 9-10 test e 250mg

week 11-18 test e 750mg and 375 mgs of tren-e weekly and 50 mgs of d-bol daily
week 19-20 test e 250mg

Do you recommend running caber with the tren e straight away at the start of cycle or just keep it on hand with aromasin ?

Am thinking also I'll run HCG 250iu 2x week throughout this 20 week blast.

Also I've seen on another forum a pct protocol like this:
Clomid 100/100/50/50
Nolvadex 20/20/10/10
Aromasin 12.5EOD/12.5EOD/6.25EOD/6.25EOD
This would also be ran after blasting 500iu of HCG last week before commencing PCT.
What do you think of this plan?

Thanks again.

----------


## MisterD

Ron,

I started my deload as you recommended. 

My last shot was last Friday, when you start the deload and start the cruise which im going to do 100mg of Cipoinate for 2 weeks, when do recommend to take the shot? In the beginning, middle or end of the week?

Also my pain on my nipple has reduced alot and slowly going away. Im taking 1mg of Arimidex daily, in the 2 weeks of the deload do i cut it down to EOD. I read alot of people talking about E2 crashes and i dont believe its every happen to me however what can you tell me to look out for?

Ive also looked into on my next reload to change over to Aromasin which is better on the lipids, what do you recommend to your clients?

Again thanks for all your help
D

----------


## MisterD

Daniel20

Hey im looking into using Aromasin any good sources on the internet. I went to my local Pharmacy and they wanted 100 bucks for like 10 pills, crazy!!!

Thanks
D

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Daniel20
> 
> Hey im looking into using Aromasin any good sources on the internet. I went to my local Pharmacy and they wanted 100 bucks for like 10 pills, crazy!!!
> 
> Thanks
> D


Not a source board bro. If arr doesn't carry it your sol

----------


## MisterD

Your right... Since is was only AI thought it would be ok.

Sorry about that
D

----------


## The Titan99

> Daniel20
> 
> Hey im looking into using Aromasin any good sources on the internet. I went to my local Pharmacy and they wanted 100 bucks for like 10 pills, crazy!!!
> 
> Thanks
> D


Yea, I live in Thailand and they wanted 200 USD for 20 one mg Adex tabs!! WTF!!!

----------


## Soar

> Yea, I live in Thailand and they wanted 200 USD for 20 one mg Adex tabs!! WTF!!!


Ouch...

----------


## Jay-1000

> above..You look great!


Hi Ron thanks for the reply

Let me get this right only 125mg of test E a week given most ampules for test are rated at 250mg per ml? Surely thats going to produce such little gains it wouldn't be worth even cycling? Forgive me if I'm wrong but the average male produces 70-80mg a week of test naurally anyway dont they? 
Also when using Anavar as you've suggested I've always been taught and researched to keep all other anabolics in your system under your test baseline. In this case would not using 50-60mg of Anavar ed not go against what everyone preaches?

----------


## tdoe11

Ronnie, first off THANKS DUDE! Awesome awesome post, I am very excited to start the slingshot training method. I am currently in deload until feb 1st then start the reload. On a reload 12 intense sets, but how many reps do you suggest? And on a deload 6 sets of how many reps? Thank you bro, it's very much appreciated. 

Unfortunately I have been training like an animal these last two years with little gains. Mostly drop sets, super sets, high reps etc. stoked to try something new and grooooooow. By listening to what you said seems like I have been way over training.

----------


## lynxeffect1

does arimidex /aromosin, reduce the same percentage of estrogen from test if using 500mg, or 1000,or 2000, ...eg ...if it reduces 46 percent of estrogen from 500 mg test, will it still reduce 46 percent off 2000mg of test ?

----------


## RANA

Im 41, 59 222 lbs, 11% BF, and have done about 7 cycles using varies compounds (Test, tren , deca , winny, anavar , dbol ) with varies cycles. Im looking to do more of a hardening cycle and Im not looking for massive gains, oh Im on a prescribed HRT.

Cycle:
Reload: Test E 500mg/wk 1-8 wk
Tren E 500mg/wk 1-8 wk
Var 40mg/ED 1-8 wk

Deload: Test E 250mg/wk 9-10

Reload: Test E 750mg/wk 11-18 wk
Mast E 400mg/wk 11-18 wk
Winny 50mg/ED 13-18 wk

PCT not needed (HRT for life)

Thank you in advance,
Rana

----------


## mockery

ROn, !!

This hammer strength decline routine to fix my shoulder repetitive strain is the effing bomb, the weight keeps going up and i don't even feel shoulder pain any more or only for a fraction of a second, not every day all day like before talking to you. And my chest is getting fuller too.. wtf. THANK YOU SO MUCH

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=MisterD;6336077]Sorry added Arimidex to Every Day[/QUOTE*]Let me know if that's working for you. The next thing would to be add 300 mgs of masteron weekly. If that does not work you may need letro to get it under control. It's not uncommon for some to need letro daily for 2-3 weeks then be able to go back to a weaker anti-es once the nipple pain has been controlled.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron!
> 
> 
> Can you advice me how to create 2 phases cycle out of these products that i have?
> 
> I will take Danabol (through out the cycle) and PCT as a previous recommendation from you, so just put for me the injections together.
> 
> I have enough for more than 8 weeks of these products:
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> _" Quote Originally Posted by dally_de View Post
> wow ron, awesome thread... It is 4 consecutive days that i am reading this thread ,but i have decided to write not because i do not fully understand all the terms in here and it could be just more ideal if i just ask your advice ...
> I am 30 year old man ,loving this sport and practicing it for almost 12 years ( do not ask me for diet and protein intake and all that ) ) i am 1.83cm tall and 92kg, bf probably around 15-20% ..in the past 3 years i was on/off gym because of work and now from about 2months i am back on and planning to stay..in all this time i did 3 cycles of sustanon 250 for 8 weeks each with decent gains . I want to start another 20week cycle but my problem now is that i have tooooo much information from here that i can't decide what would be best to proceed ...i would like that first reload to be a bulk cycle and in the second to include a cutting product as well (not sure how to proceed with the cutting/lean mass cycle
> 
> 
> i am thinking at this :
> Reload: Test e 500mg /week - week 1-8
> deca 400mg /week - week 1-8/ or eq 200mg? i would just run a gram of test weekly and forget the deca and eq!
> deload: Test e 250mg/week week 9-10
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok thanks ronnie. I will add the tren e and then decide with the dbol for second reload.
> What if i layed it out like this due to the added tren e:
> Week 1-8 test e 500mg and 250 mgs of tren-e weekly
> week 9-10 test e 250mg
> 
> week 11-18 test e 750mg and 375 mgs of tren-e weekly and 50 mgs of d-bol daily
> week 19-20 test e 250mg *cycle looks good!* 
> 
> do you recommend running caber with the tren e straight away at the start of cycle or just keep it on hand with aromasin ?* start cabergoline from the get go to prevent prolactin build up if you can get your hands on it. Prolactin not only causes sexual dysfunction but a sour smell when you sweat. Not something the ladies like!* 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> i started my deload as you recommended. 
> 
> My last shot was last friday, when you start the deload and start the cruise which im going to do 100mg of cipoinate for 2 weeks, when do recommend to take the shot? In the beginning, middle or end of the week? *beginning*
> also my pain on my nipple has reduced alot and slowly going away. Im taking 1mg of arimidex daily, in the 2 weeks of the deload do i cut it down to eod. I read alot of people talking about e2 crashes and i dont believe its every happen to me however what can you tell me to look out for? *ed use is better to keep estogen levels more stable. I would use only .025 during deloads. You wil be injecting less test-hence less estroen conversion will occur. There will be no need to use high doses of adex when running low amounts of test. An estrogen crash causes depression, joint pain. Lethargicness, and a major drop in libido.*
> ive also looked into on my next reload to change over to aromasin which is better on the lipids, what do you recommend to your clients? *nolvadex or armoasin is better for maintaining healthy cholesterol levels. Aromasin has no estrogen rebound like nolvadex but some people feel miserable on arimidex and aromasin yet perfectly fine using nolvadex or a masteron/nolvadex combo.* 
> again thanks for all your help
> d


above

----------


## briansvk

Hi Ronnie.

I have read your threads about slingshot training and I am really interested in trying these principles during my next offseason. On 13.4.2013 I have national competition here and next year will be last junior year for me so I want to qualify for Europe or World championship 2014. Hopefully slingshot training will help me to achieve this. But I have few questions I have to ask, because I do not fully understand some principnes.

Starting with the training. Last year I have been training 3+1 so 3 days training with 1 day rest. During two of these three day "training units" I trainer full body, but chest, delts and back has been trained twice, arms and legs once. This is because I have very good genetics for arms and legs, but lacking chest and back and this principle brought results for me, so may I use similar principle for slingshot?

For example: legs, chest+back, delts, free day, chest+back, delts, arms, free day, repeat.

During 8 week RELOAD phase I would train 2 heavy exercise with 4 working sets (6-8 reps.) and one lighter exercise (10-15 reps.) for each muscle group. Afterwards during DELOAD phase the split remains the same, but I would reduce training volume to two exercise with 3 sets each, one heavy one lighter for each muscle group. How does this sound so far?

Ok lets move on... supplementation and AS:

Talking about supplements I am using whey protein (with added maltodextrin after training), glutamine and BCAAs all year long. Vitamines and minerals are added if needed.

AS:

last year I did according to principle heavy cycle and bridging. Example is here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...es-in-between) I think you have seen this before.

I would like to edit this to match slingshot principles. But the main question I have here is: If I will be using for example Test E with Boldenone (Equipoise ) or trenbolone hexa, which all are long esters.. How do I reduce the AS use during the DELOAD phase? 

For example I will be using 1g Test E/week (this will be base) with 500mg EQ/week for 8 weeks as RELOAD phase. Than the DELOAD come, so I should reduce AS use for example to 500mg test E/week only... But will this have ANY effect at all? Speaking of long esters, so the levels will hardly drop during those 2 DELOAD weeks. Or am I getting something wrong?

Or, to get full shocking effect for the body for the next RELOAD I will bring test back UP to 1g/week and replace second ester for example with tren hexa? Or Deca ? Would it be any better comparing to continue as previous reload with 1g Test E/week with 500mg EQ/week for another 8 weeks?

I totally understand how this works with short esters or orals for example 1g test E as base with TREN ace or something during reload and drop to 500mg test E for deload, so the short esters will be cleared from body in 2-3 days and the true nature of deload will be accomplished. But the long esters confuse me. 

And last question.. Would it be a good idea to run test E for 1g/week during reload and 500 or 400mg/week during deload all year long? Or would it be better approach to run for example like this:

1st reload:
1g/week test E
500mg/week EQ

1st deload
400mg/week test E

2nd reload
test E back to 1g/week
500mg/week Tren ace

2nd deload
50mg test prop/EOD

3rd reload
100mg test prop/EOD
winstrol or drostanolone or primobolan or something milder

3rd deload 
50mg test prop/EOD

4th reload
1g/week test E again or greater doses again

My basic idea in this principle would be to let the body rest a bit for one reload/deload round from strong anabolics. And repeat this for example like I wrote 2 heavy reload/deload cycles following one milder. What do you think about this. Thanks a lot for your opinion.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

O[QUOTE=Jay-1000;6341587]Hi Ron thanks for the reply

Let me get this right only 125mg of test E a week given most ampules for test are rated at 250mg per ml? Surely thats going to produce such little gains it wouldn't be worth even cycling? Forgive me if I'm wrong but the average male produces 70-80mg a week of test naurally anyway dont they? *True! You need to be using a minimum of 500 mgs of some form of test weekly to make good gains in lean muscle whe using anavar. I have to take 200 mgs of test cypionate weekly just to keep me at TRT levels*.
Also when using Anavar as you've suggested I've always been taught and researched to keep all other anabolics in your system under your test baseline. In this case would not using 50-60mg of Anavar ed not go against what everyone preaches? *I agree that more test should be ran than anavar in most cases but, some find they do better using only TRT doses of test and high doses of other drugs such as tren. Some cannot handle the side effects of tren when moderate to high dosages of test are combined but do just fine when only TRT doses of test are used with their tren. There's no absolutes![/*QUOTE]Above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=tdoe11;6344154]Ronnie, first off THANKS DUDE! Awesome awesome post, I am very excited to start the slingshot training method. I am currently in deload until feb 1st then start the reload. On a reload 12 intense sets, but how many reps do you suggest? *I prefer 8-12 reps for reloads and 12-15 reps for deloads.* willput mass And on a deload 6 sets of how many reps? Thank you bro, it's very much appreciated. ]

Unfortunately I have been training like an animal these last two years with little gains. Mostly drop sets, super sets, high reps etc. stoked to try something new and grooooooow. By listening to what you said seems like I have been way over training. *My suggestion to you is don't follow most of the routines and training methods written in Muscle Magazines, etc. Many articles are written by ghost writers. If they wrote about straight sets every month some people would get bored reading about it and sales would decline. They make up all sorts of training methods to reinvent themselves monthly. It's all about making money. For example, I read were Kai Greene claimed to do 25 sets for 25 reps when training his quads with compound exercises. I don't think so!*  /QUOTE]above

----------


## rblue

Ron, sorry if you covered this before but I cant find it. If I'm staying on year round do I need hcg ? I'm 50 did my first cycle at 48,never used hcg. I'm on my second deload now and plan on going up to at least a gram of test e and 600mg of deca on my next reload. Also you stated that ai use should be limited but others on this forum said that ai use is a must. I know when I take adex my joints ache from it.Thanks for your information and knowledge, greatly appreciated.

----------


## Yellow

Ron,

My next show is going to be on Sunday, 10th of March (7 weeks to go). I'm in the middle of slingshot contest prep cycle using Sustanon , Tren , Winstrol , Proviron , Clen and T3.
You said that it's best to stop sustanon 4 weeks out due to the decanoate ester it contains.
I take 750mg of sustanon per week. The schedule is on Sunday morning, Tuesday night, Friday morning, then back to Sunday morning again for the next week...

What would be the best day to stop the sustanon? on Sunday morning at 4 weeks exact point before the show day? or on Friday (4 weeks + 2 days before show day)?
FYI, I'm not switching to test prop for this time because on last show I switched from sustanon to prop for the last 4 weeks and my body was still holding water. That's why I'm just gonna stop the sustanon at this time and double dose the tren, winstrol and proviron for the last 4 weeks when I take out the sustanon.

----------


## uafb3844

Need advice division one college football player trying to do whatever I can to get an advantage on my opponents. I recently purchased anadrol 50 and was wondering whether or not it's right for me. I'm 6 feet 231 pounds. Squat 500 plus deep bench 300 plus. I'm looking to look bigger but also trim some body fat at the same time, I was just wondering is this what's right for me or should I be looking elsewhere?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

Ron...will as little as say 250 mgs...tren ..cause asthma to worsen....asthmatics??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yea, I live in Thailand and they wanted 200 USD for 20 one mg Adex tabs!! WTF!!!


*Sounds about right for pharm grade!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does arimidex /aromosin, reduce the same percentage of estrogen from test if using 500mg, or 1000,or 2000, ...eg ...if it reduces 46 percent of estrogen from 500 mg test, will it still reduce 46 percent off 2000mg of test ?* This is a good question and I think it can depend on the individual. It's been my experience that a lot of people who use a particular dosages of anti-es when using 500mgs of test do not need higher dosages of anties when running 2000mgs of test. This tells me that many people tend to over dose on anties because more estrogen is going to be in circulation using 2000mgs of test verse only 500mgs of test. In general, I recommend taking the same amount of anti-es or only a small amount more whether reloading with 500mgs of test or 2000mgs of test. I believe in using the least amount of anti-es possible! Using high dosages of anti-es tends to have greater side effects than the extra estrogen conversion from using higher dosages of test. So, I do believe arimidex/aromosin, reduce about the same percentage of estrogen from test if using 500mg, or 1000,or 2000. If it reduces 46 percent of estrogen from 500 mg test, it would still reduce 46 percent off 2000mg of test. Same rule applies to prolactin levels and cabergoline usage. Using a lot more tren and/ or deca would still require higher dosges of cabergoline to keep prolactin under control.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I’m 41, 5’9” 222 lbs, 11% BF, and have done about 7 cycles using varies compounds (Test, tren , deca , winny, anavar , dbol ) with varies cycles. I’m looking to do more of a hardening cycle and I’m not looking for massive gains, oh I’m on a prescribed HRT.
> 
> Cycle:
> Reload: Test E 500mg/wk 1-8 wk
> Tren E 500mg/wk 1-8 wk
> Var 40mg/ED 1-8 wk
> 
> Deload: Test E 250mg/wk 9-10
> 
> ...


I would do test 500mgs weekly, 300mgs of tren weekly and 300mgs of mast weekly for first reload. Change nothing on second reload except add 40mgs of var daily

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ROn, !!
> 
> This hammer strength decline routine to fix my shoulder repetitive strain is the effing bomb, the weight keeps going up and i don't even feel shoulder pain any more or only for a fraction of a second, not every day all day like before talking to you. And my chest is getting fuller too.. wtf. THANK YOU SO MUCH


*A lot of people are damaging their rotator cuffs doing flat bench and inclines. Declines are the way to go for building overall chest size. Another favorite is cable chest presses on a life fitness machine because you can bring the hands together and make the pecs fully contract. I cringe when I see people doing deep incline presses with their elbows flared out to the sides!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=briansvk;6350656]Hi Ronnie.

I have read your threads about slingshot training and I am really interested in trying these principles during my next offseason. On 13.4.2013 I have national competition here and next year will be last junior year for me so I want to qualify for Europe or World championship 2014. Hopefully slingshot training will help me to achieve this. But I have few questions I have to ask, because I do not fully understand some principnes.

Starting with the training. Last year I have been training 3+1 so 3 days training with 1 day rest. During two of these three day "training units" I trainer full body, but chest, delts and back has been trained twice, arms and legs once. This is because I have very good genetics for arms and legs, but lacking chest and back and this principle brought results for me, so may I use similar principle for slingshot? *Yes you can! Some people find that training their weak areas respond best to training them very intense only once a week, while others do best training their weak areas twice a week. It's an individualistic matter.* 

For example: legs, chest+back, delts, free day, chest+back, delts, arms, free day, repeat.

During 8 week RELOAD phase I would train 2 heavy exercise with 4 working sets (6-8 reps.) and one lighter exercise (10-15 reps.) for each muscle group. Afterwards during DELOAD phase the split remains the same, but I would reduce training volume to two exercise with 3 sets each, one heavy one lighter for each muscle group. How does this sound so far? *If you are doing twice a week muscle group training, I would not exceed over 6 work sets per workout for muscle groups like the biceps,triceps, quads, calves, hams and chest. Delts and back are a little different. For exampe you have back width muscles which could be compared to the quads and back thickness muscles that could be compared to the hamstrings. So for back you can do a total of 6 sets for lat width and 6 sets for lat thickness twice a week. That's a total of 24 sets for lats weekly. However, this can cause over-training for some and more is not always better. I also seperate the anterior and medial head of the delts from the rear delts. The reason being is when you do exercises like dumbbell shoulder preses you are working both the front and side heads of the delts (more front than the sides). And of course lateral raises work the side head only. The rear head only gets worked with rows and reverse flyes and I like to seperate those areas. You also have to be careful not to over-train your shoulders to prevent rotator cuff injury. A training split like 2 days on/1 day off or 3 days on/2 days off will help prevent over-training better than 3 days on/1 day off.*  

Ok lets move on... supplementation and AS:

Talking about supplements I am using whey protein (with added maltodextrin after training), glutamine and BCAAs all year long. Vitamines and minerals are added if needed.

AS:

last year I did according to principle heavy cycle and bridging. Example is here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...es-in-between) I think you have seen this before.

I would like to edit this to match slingshot principles. But the main question I have here is: If I will be using for example Test E with Boldenone (Equipoise ) or trenbolone hexa, which all are long esters.. How do I reduce the AS use during the DELOAD phase? *Just back off to 250 mgs of test-e weekly for those two weeks.* 

For example I will be using 1g Test E/week (this will be base) with 500mg EQ/week for 8 weeks as RELOAD phase.* You desperately need to add tren-e in addition to test-e and eq if you want to compete at a national level.* Than the DELOAD come, so I should reduce AS use for example to 500mg test E/week only... But will this have ANY effect at all? *yes!* Speaking of long esters, so the levels will hardly drop during those 2 DELOAD weeks. Or am I getting something wrong?

Or, to get full shocking effect for the body for the next RELOAD I will bring test back UP to 1g/week and replace second ester for example with tren hexa? Or Deca ? Would it be any better comparing to continue as previous reload with 1g Test E/week with 500mg EQ/week for another 8 weeks? *1 gram of test, 500 mgs of eq and 300 mgs of tren-e weekly is a solid first reload cycle. A solid second cycle is 1 gram of test, 1 gram of eq and 500 mgs of tren. I would also recommend adding 300 mgs of masterone weekly to each reload in order to keep estogen levels lower.* 
I totally understand how this works with short esters or orals for example 1g test E as base with TREN ace or something during reload and drop to 500mg test E for deload, so the short esters will be cleared from body in 2-3 days and the true nature of deload will be accomplished. But the long esters confuse me. *Okay, you need to understand that long acting esters kick in just as fast as short acting esters but they just don't peak as high upfront. You don't want complete clearance of anabolics during deloads as it's too much hormonal fluctuation-hence causing anxiety, depression, etc.* 
And last question.. Would it be a good idea to run test E for 1g/week during reload and 500 or 400mg/week during deload all year long? Or would it be better approach to run for example like this: [B]If you try to micro manage too much it's not beneficial. Honestly, if you are trying to compete at a natitonal level, then your dosages are going to have to be high enough on the reload to dictate using 300-500 mgs of test when deloading. The cycles you have listed are fine for recreational bodybuilders but won't get you to the nationals and do well IMO. Most run TEST/TREN/D-BOL OR ANDROL AT HIGH DOSES TO GAIN SIZE. The next step is GH then SLIN.[/B].

1st reload:
1g/week test E
500mg/week EQ

1st deload
400mg/week test E

2nd reload
test E back to 1g/week
500mg/week Tren ace

2nd deload
50mg test prop/EOD

3rd reload
100mg test prop/EOD
winstrol or drostanolone or primobolan or something milder

3rd deload 
50mg test prop/EOD

4th reload
1g/week test E again or greater doses again

My basic idea in this principle would be to let the body rest a bit for one reload/deload round from strong anabolics. And repeat this for example like I wrote 2 heavy reload/deload cycles following one milder. What do you think about this. Thanks a lot for your opinion. *I woud keep it simple and reload hard and deload with only 250 mgs of test if you use low dosed reloads or use 500 mgs of test if you reload using high doses of test,eq, and tren![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=rblue;6352995]Ron, sorry if you covered this before but I cant find it. If I'm staying on year round do I need hcg ? I'm 50 did my first cycle at 48,never used hcg. I'm on my second deload now and plan on going up to at least a gram of test e and 600mg of deca on my next reload. Also you stated that ai use should be limited but others on this forum said that ai use is a must. I know when I take adex my joints ache from it.Thanks for your information and knowledge, greatly appreciated. *My joints ache like crazy on new generation anti-es but do great on Masterone![/*QUOTE]Shoot me a pm for hcg supplier.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> My next show is going to be on Sunday, 10th of March (7 weeks to go). I'm in the middle of slingshot contest prep cycle using Sustanon , Tren , Winstrol , Proviron , Clen and T3.
> You said that it's best to stop sustanon 4 weeks out due to the decanoate ester it contains. *Correct!*
> I take 750mg of sustanon per week. The schedule is on Sunday morning, Tuesday night, Friday morning, then back to Sunday morning again for the next week...
> 
> What would be the best day to stop the sustanon? on Sunday morning at 4 weeks exact point before the show day? or on Friday (4 weeks + 2 days before show day)? *FRIDAY + 2 days before show is a good plan*FYI, I'm not switching to test prop for this time because on last show I switched from sustanon to prop for the last 4 weeks and my body was still holding water. That's why I'm just gonna stop the sustanon at this time and double dose the tren, winstrol and proviron for the last 4 weeks when I take out the sustanon.* I agree!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=uafb3844;6358005]Need advice division one college football player trying to do whatever I can to get an advantage on my opponents. I recently purchased anadrol 50 and was wondering whether or not it's right for me. I'm 6 feet 231 pounds. Squat 500 plus deep bench 300 plus. I'm looking to look bigger but also trim some body fat at the same time, I was just wondering is this what's right for me or should I be looking elsewhere? *Anadrol is great for size/strength given you add in some test. [/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron...will as little as say 250 mgs...tren ..cause asthma to worsen....asthmatics?? *Any amount of tren will worsen asthma symptoms.nThe more you take the worse it gets! I experimented with 50 mgs 3x week back in the day and that was enough to affect my breathing. That's only 150mgs weekly. Tren, mast, test, caebergoline at 05mgs 2x week and 5mgs of cialis daily increased my libido like no other but the side effects from tren are bad for me. I only used it pre-contest which is a must IMO if at all possible.*


above

----------


## REBORN52

Ronnie,

I'm trying your method and I've just started my second reload. I was skeptical about my receptors being ready, but after 2-3 weeks on a low Test 250 dose, they were. 

A question I have for you that's not completely related to this is about treating gyno while on a blast. I'm not 100% sure I have gyno, but feel I might. So on this reload I'm using Stane as an AI and running Ralox at 80 mg's a day just in case. Will this treat it while on cycle if in fact I do have gyno? Two, will this hinder my gains in any way, and should I wait until my blast is over to try to treat and just use an AI the entire time to keep from progressing? 

I really like the program, and have saw a big improvement over the last 12 weeks. I really appreciate all the insight, as it's been instrumental in getting this 37 year old to looking and feeling right....

----------


## Steel Addict

I have been using HCG for almost a month now during my Test/Var/Mast cycle. It says on the bottle that it expires after 30 days once opened. I still have a fair amount left. I keep it in fridge. Does it loose potency after 30 days mark or can I keep on using it ?

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I've had some personal set backs (thanks for being there for me man) and suffice it to say my diet has consisted of balogna, cheese, white bread, pizza, beer, vodka, valium etc. I think I'm very close to the end of my cycle (Test E & P/NPP/Masteron /Proviron ). I've not trained or eaten anything healthy in 10 or more days and generally feel like hell on all levels (as you know). I'm going to try to go back to the gym tomorrow. Keeping in mind I also had my leg hairline fractured about 8 weeks ago, would you suggest a full deload, a prime (I feel like I've done that), or move right along to Test A/Tren A/Masteron P/Tbol. I feel like I could really use the new cycle right now and I don't really need too much spare time on my hands, then again I'm not really trusting my own judgement these days...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> I've had some personal set backs (thanks for being there for me man) and suffice it to say my diet has consisted of balogna, cheese, white bread, pizza, beer, vodka, valium etc. I think I'm very close to the end of my cycle (Test E & P/NPP/Masteron/Proviron). I've not trained or eaten anything healthy in 10 or more days and generally feel like hell on all levels (as you know). I'm going to try to go back to the gym tomorrow. Keeping in mind I also had my leg hairline fractured about 8 weeks ago, would you suggest a full deload, a prime (I feel like I've done that), or move right along to Test A/Tren A/Masteron P/Tbol. I feel like I could really use the new cycle right now and I don't really need too much spare time on my hands, then again I'm not really trusting my own judgement these days...


 I think you should just do a test only cycle for now (the feel good cycle) until this tough time passes. Try 1 gram of test per week and add 50 mgs of proviron daily to keep e2 levels in check. Let 's just get you back on the saddle and riding again before racing.

----------


## The Titan99

> I think you should just do a test only cycle for now (the feel good cycle) until this tough time passes. Try 1 gram of test per week and add 50 mgs of proviron daily to keep e2 levels in check. Let 's just get you back on the saddle and riding again before racing.


Good idea as always Ron. Last thing I need now is big dose of Tren sleeplessness right? 1 quick one though. I just finished 2 grams of Test, 1000 Test E and 1000 Test P, 900 Mast P and 900 NPP. Are you sure 1 gram is cool? I've been reloading/deloading for 18 months now. Going to start your suggestion now by just leaving the Test E and dropping everything but the Proviron if you don't suggest a higher dose. Thanks a million man.

BTW, I have enough Masteron E to float a battleship.

----------


## Richazel

Hi Ronnie, I have read your whole article and it is pretty enlightening to say the least. Its nothing like what I have been told time and time again. Thanks very much. I would just like to ask. I am 33 years old, 6ft tall 180 lbs and am getting ready to start supplementing with aas for the first time. What would you suggest exactly to do for me as I obviously need to gain mass.
I have been reading and researching for over a year now before I decided to do it. I dont want to yo yo up and down like my friends do who are not knowledgeable . I really want to make sure I do this correctly and efficiently. What would the first 6 mos look like cycle wise if you were me? thanks in advance,

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> I'm trying your method and I've just started my second reload. I was skeptical about my receptors being ready, but after 2-3 weeks on a low Test 250 dose, they were. *It's quite amazing how the bodies action/reaction factors can occur in two short weeks!*A question I have for you that's not completely related to this is about treating gyno while on a blast. I'm not 100% sure I have gyno, but feel I might. So on this reload I'm using Stane as an AI and running Ralox at 80 mg's a day just in case. Will this treat it while on cycle if in fact I do have gyno? *Yes, Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator and will help with gyno.* Two, will this hinder my gains in any way, and should I wait until my blast is over to try to treat and just use an AI the entire time to keep from progressing? *Of course running new generation anti-es can hurt gains (does and individual dependant). I would try using 300 mgs of masteron weekly or 50 mgs of proviron daily and lower the Ralox in half or don't use it at all unless you absolutely have to due to gyno. Drugs like proviron not only help lower estrogen levels but also magnify the anabolic effects of test due to elevated free test levels (the ones that count most for building muscle!)*
> I really like the program, and have saw a big improvement over the last 12 weeks. I really appreciate all the insight, as it's been instrumental in getting this 37 year old to looking and feeling right....


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have been using HCG for almost a month now during my Test/Var/Mast cycle. It says on the bottle that it expires after 30 days once opened. I still have a fair amount left. I keep it in fridge. Does it loose potency after 30 days mark or can I keep on using it ? *No, it should not lose its potency in 30 days as long as it is refrigerated. You could do a pergnancy test on it to find out for sure. It's best to not mix it all at once because there is usually a longer exp date on the water than the hcg.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Good idea as always Ron. Last thing I need now is big dose of Tren sleeplessness right? 1 quick one though. I just finished 2 grams of Test, 1000 Test E and 1000 Test P, 900 Mast P and 900 NPP. Are you sure 1 gram is cool? *Yes, I would take it easy for a while and give your body and mind a break. I would keep proviron in at 50 mgs daily.* I've been reloading/deloading for 18 months now. Going to start your suggestion now by just leaving the Test E and dropping everything but the Proviron if you don't suggest a higher dose. Thanks a million man.
> 
> BTW, I have enough Masteron E to float a battleship.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, I have read your whole article and it is pretty enlightening to say the least. Its nothing like what I have been told time and time again. Thanks very much. I would just like to ask. I am 33 years old, 6ft tall 180 lbs and am getting ready to start supplementing with aas for the first time. What would you suggest exactly to do for me as I obviously need to gain mass.* I would run 500 mgs of test weekly on reloads along with 300 mgs of masterone or 50 mgs of proviron until you plateau. Once you plateau I would add in 200 mgs of tren weekly along with the rest and go from there when reloading for 8 weeks. Orals work great for size/strength because they have to go through the liver. I am of the opinion that orals bind to Sex Hormone-Binding Globulin (SHBG) in the liver more so than injectables and that's how they produce more gains when stacked with injectables. But, orals tend to make one feel yucky, decreases libido, increases liver enzymes, and can wreak havoc on lipids. Proviron is the only oral steroid that does not tax the liver to a noticeable degree so it's good stuff IMO. Plus proviron lowers estrogens some, improves sex drive, and helps enhance free test levels to magnify other injectables. I am not a fan of deca because of it's sexual side effects but it can help pack on some mass if you can tolerate the side effects.* I have been reading and researching for over a year now before I decided to do it. I dont want to yo yo up and down like my friends do who are not knowledgeable . I really want to make sure I do this correctly and efficiently. What would the first 6 mos look like cycle wise if you were me? thanks in advance,


above

----------


## briansvk

> Originally Posted by briansvk
> 
> 
> For example I will be using 1g Test E/week (this will be base) with 500mg EQ/week for 8 weeks as RELOAD phase.* You desperately need to add tren-e in addition to test-e and eq if you want to compete at a national level.* 
> 
> Or, to get full shocking effect for the body for the next RELOAD I will bring test back UP to 1g/week and replace second ester for example with tren hexa? Or Deca ? Would it be any better comparing to continue as previous reload with 1g Test E/week with 500mg EQ/week for another 8 weeks? *1 gram of test, 500 mgs of eq and 300 mgs of tren-e weekly is a solid first reload cycle. A solid second cycle is 1 gram of test, 1 gram of eq and 500 mgs of tren. I would also recommend adding 300 mgs of masterone weekly to each reload in order to keep estogen levels lower.* 
> 
> And last question.. Would it be a good idea to run test E for 1g/week during reload and 500 or 400mg/week during deload all year long? Or would it be better approach to run for example like this: *If you try to micro manage too much it's not beneficial. Honestly, if you are trying to compete at a natitonal level, then your dosages are going to have to be high enough on the reload to dictate using 300-500 mgs of test when deloading.* The cycles you have listed are fine for recreational bodybuilders but won't get you to the nationals and do well IMO. Most run TEST/TREN/D-BOL OR ANDROL AT HIGH DOSES TO GAIN SIZE. The next step is GH then SLIN..
> 
> ...


All right, so if I got this right... 

According to this principle it is totally all right to run lets say 1g-1,5g/week of test *ALL YEAR LONG?* With 500mg-1g EQ + some Tren or drostanolone... Of course with deload breaks every 8 weeks for 2 weeks... ??? There is no need to drop test to lower doses for more than two weeks? Wont the body adapt to this dose and respond with more sides and less muscle building effect? Should the accompanying drugs be changes at least every two reloads? Or how often? Above you wrote an example for first and second reload, so third should contain EQ/tren again or it is better to switch? I am a little bit concerned about sides - running tren so long etc.. (maybe it is not a problem, I just want statement from experienced person  :Smilie:  ).

Another question... Slin usage.. During bulking reloads it is clear, but should slin be usen during deloads? Or it should be omitted during deloads?

----------


## The Titan99

Got it. Thanks alot. Am implementing your plan immediately.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=briansvk;6370838]All right, so if I got this right... 

According to this principle it is totally all right to run lets say 1g-1,5g/week of test *ALL YEAR LONG?* With 500mg-1g EQ + some Tren or drostanolone... Of course with deload breaks every 8 weeks for 2 weeks... ??? There is no need to drop test to lower doses for more than two weeks? Wont the body adapt to this dose and respond with more sides and less muscle building effect? 2 weeks is enough. *Yo-Yoing off and on is hard on your immune, endocrine system, mind, joints, etc. Only go off for longer than 2 weeks every 6 months. 6 weeks off evey 6 months ia a good plan IMO for national level competitors!* Should the accompanying drugs be changes at least every two reloads? *Not really because consistency with anabolics, training and nutrition are what counts most,but I feel it's good practice to alternate between cycles of HIGH TEST/LOW TREN and HIGH TREN/LOW TEST given you can handle the side effects of high tren. Both drugs have their pros and cons!* Or how often? Above you wrote an example for first and second reload, so third should contain EQ/tren again or it is better to switch? I am a little bit concerned about sides - running tren so long etc.. (maybe it is not a problem, I just want statement from experienced person  :Smilie:  )*Tren, like Test can be used year round. After 6 months I would back off to 1/2cc of test e or c once a week and possibly keep a 1/2cc tren e with it to reset myostatin levels, etc. It's the Orals I would be concerned with so use them at the lowest dosage possible and use then every other reload and mostly when prepping for a show. Another thing is how your body does on tren verses test. Some do better using high amounts of test almost year round but can only handle small dosages of tren. Likewise, some do better using high dosages of tren almost year round and keep their test at small amounts-such as 1/2 to 1cc weekly. On occasion some reload using both high dosages of test and tren and just suffer through more side effects. It's going to be up to you to find out which scenario works best for your particular body chemistry. Take the route that produces the least sides. It's hard to beat test and tren for safe gains. Throw in some Masterone or proviron for estrogen control and to help release more "free test" and you will do better. Not a fan of running eq year round unless your hematocrit levels remain in check.* 





Another question... Slin usage.. During bulking reloads it is clear, but should slin be usen during deloads? Or it should be omitted during deloads? *Insulin should be dropped during deloads! But, I would keep GH in all year round if you could afford it.[/*QUOTE]Above

----------


## kml999

Hey Ronnie,
I am in the middle of my 3rd cycle 750mg test e and 400mg deca cycle (right now I’ve reached to 1g test e and 500 deca last wk). I have completed 12wks and the planned cycle was to take this cycle up to 20wks or even a bit more (that’s non STS), but now I have noticed that I hit a plateau. Diet is good, but having a hard time in maintaining fat. My body bulks really well when I eat fatty food. Tried high protein/high carb/low fat and high protein/moderate carb/high fat and my body responds better to higher fats better. Using 1-1.5IU of HGH to burn fat or at least maintain fat. I am having a hard time maintaining belly size even when. My stomach sticks out further every meal. My appetite is crazy. I can eat a whole meal and after 45mins I am craving for sweets or another meal. My TSH is within range but closer to the hyper end. Cardio is 30mins on workout days. Any longer and I get lactic acid in my front legs

Since I have other questions I will try to make it much easier for you to read:

1-During reload/deload period what is the recommended rest/break time taken between sets? 1 min? or maybe more? I hear people say don’t follow timing and listen to your heart rate or even better to monitor it.

2- Since I’m already on cycle I started with deload right now so I can get into the STS schedule. Since I was lifting hard and dosage were high for me this cycle decided to jump into the deload phase instead of the reload. Now should I deload using 250mg test or 500mg?

3- When I am back to reload (which will be my 1st) should I go back to deca or switch to another AAS? This is what I have with me Test E, Tren E, Mast E, EQ, Deca. All brewed and dosed properly. I even have short ester gear such as test p and dbol , but I like to do long estered gear this cycle just for simplicity.

4- Which routine looks better when bulking and muscle recovery? And does the rest days look fine?
A:
sat-chest
sun-triceps/biceps, calves
mon- shoulder, traps
tues- Back
wed- legs
thurs- off
frid-off

or

B
sat-chest/biceps
sun-shoulder, traps
mon- legs
tues- off
wed- back, triceps
thurs- off
fri- off

5- How would you follow the 6-12 sets rule if a particular day is a chest/bicep day? Just curious. Would it look like 3 chest exercises (4 sets each) and 3 biceps exercises (4 sets each)? now I know you stated 6-12 sets in the reload phase for each muscle group, but if you noticed that combo above shows two muscle groups, so if I follow the given example the total number of sets that day would be 12 chest sets + 12 bicep sets giving a total of 24 sets that day, which I have a feeling will burn me out. How to overcome this?

Looking forward to give the STS reload a try

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

proviron ...or..masterone best????with test???

----------


## briansvk

> proviron...or..masterone best????with test???


"...think of this compound is as something like "Oral Masteron ." 
Is is basicly the same. And I would favor masterone (drostanolone propionate ).

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie,
> i am in the middle of my 3rd cycle 750mg test e and 400mg deca cycle (right now i’ve reached to 1g test e and 500 deca last wk). I have completed 12wks and the planned cycle was to take this cycle up to 20wks or even a bit more (that’s non sts), but now i have noticed that i hit a plateau. Diet is good, but having a hard time in maintaining fat. My body bulks really well when i eat fatty food. Tried high protein/high carb/low fat and high protein/moderate carb/high fat and my body responds better to higher fats better. Using 1-1.5iu of hgh to burn fat or at least maintain fat. I am having a hard time maintaining belly size even when. My stomach sticks out further every meal. My appetite is crazy. I can eat a whole meal and after 45mins i am craving for sweets or another meal. My tsh is within range but closer to the hyper end. Cardio is 30mins on workout days. *right there is your problem-too much cardio! Cardio causes you to get hungry and carve sugar carbs! 2 to 3 days high intensity interval cardio a week at 10-15 minutes per session is plenty!* any longer and i get lactic acid in my front legs
> 
> since i have other questions i will try to make it much easier for you to read:
> 
> 1-during reload/deload period what is the recommended rest/break time taken between sets? 1 min? Or maybe more? I hear people say don’t follow timing and listen to your heart rate or even better to monitor it. *I like around 90 seconds for smaller body parts and around 120 for medium size. For the largest msucles like legs i like 3 to 4 minutes on compound movements. Don't over think it.*
> 2- since i’m already on cycle i started with deload right now so i can get into the sts schedule. Since i was lifting hard and dosage were high for me this cycle decided to jump into the deload phase instead of the reload. Now should i deload using 250mg test or 500mg? *250 is good*
> 3- when i am back to reload (which will be my 1st) should i go back to deca or switch to another aas? This is what i have with me test e, tren e, mast e, eq, deca. All brewed and dosed properly. I even have short ester gear such as test p and dbol , but i like to do long estered gear this cycle just for simplicity. *it's hard to beat a test/tren/mast combo!*
> 4- which routine looks better when bulking and muscle recovery? And does the rest days look fine?
> ...


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> "...think of this compound is as something like "Oral Masteron ." 
> Is is basicly the same. And I would favor masterone (drostanolone propionate).


cool..

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

does stacking steroids benefit the kidneys???

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, 
Thought I'd update you on my melanotan II trial. It works fantastically. Tanning is excellent with no burn whatsoever. Libido goes through the roof for both me and my girl (she's back BTW!! :7up: ). She's been gone for 3 weeks as you know so that probably skewed the test results in that regard. Aside from that absolutely no side effects at all. From what I read there are a lot of fakes out there, but using a North American company with a good rep and a good money back guarantee goes a long way towards a quality product. Anyway, if you get a good one, the stuff is great!!

Quick question though. What's the least amount of Deca you can use in order to get the joint benefits it provides? Also could you just inject that once a week for this purpose.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does stacking steroids benefit the kidneys???


*Yes! Stacking various steroids becomes far more important with higher dosages with compounds such as test, tren, mast, and d-bol because your kidneys have reached its capacity in being able to breakdown each compound.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, 
> Thought I'd update you on my melanotan II trial. It works fantastically. Tanning is excellent with no burn whatsoever. Libido goes through the roof for both me and my girl (she's back BTW!!). She's been gone for 3 weeks as you know so that probably skewed the test results in that regard. Aside from that absolutely no side effects at all. From what I read there are a lot of fakes out there, but using a North American company with a good rep and a good money back guarantee goes a long way towards a quality product. Anyway, if you get a good one, the stuff is great!!
> 
> Quick question though. What's the least amount of Deca you can use in order to get the joint benefits it provides? Also could you just inject that once a week for this purpose. *Usually 50-100 mgs will suffice. But,I have seen some who needed higher dosages like 200-400 mgs per week who had really bad joint pain . Once a week is fine.*


above
above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

saw palmetto lower sex drive????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

primobolan ... vs anavar ....for hair loss???????????????????????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

% of extra free test...taking proviron with test???????????????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

why tren .. hurts cardio???????

----------


## slimshady01

Lol Vince why don't you make one post with all your questions instead of 5 different posts.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> saw palmetto lower sex drive????* Any drug or herb such as Saw Palmetto or Finestride that lowers DHT is going to lower your sex drive. Likewise, any drug that increases DHT such as masterone, proviron, and testosterone will increase sex drive.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Lol Vince why don't you make one post with all your questions instead of 5 different posts.* I think Vinny does this because I asked people to spread out their questions if possible because sometimes I am at work and only have time to answer one question at a time.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> primobolan ... vs anavar ....for hair loss???????????????????????* No comparison! Anavar is much easier on the hairline. Primobolan is a DHT derivative and it can affect both the prostate and hair.*


above

----------


## kml999

Ronnie,
I did ask you about a workout routine, but last week I decided to dedicate each big muscle group alone and it seems to work for me. My chest is a bit behind compared to the other muscle groups so I decided to go with this plan:


Day 1 - Chest and Calves
Day 2 - Back
Day 3 - legs
Day 4 - Shoulder
Day 5 - Triceps, Biceps and shrugs
Day 6 - Off
Day 7 - Off

Anything wrong with the routine above? Or you think I should take a day off in between? I want to make sure I can take my gym off days during the weekend

I have a couple of days left to complete my deload and since I have Test E, Dbol , Mast E, Tren E, Eq and Deca 

How should my dosages for the reload be for bulking that is? I know it’s not safe to take all of the above together, but I tried deca and honestly I wasn’t impressed and don’t know if tren is going to help me in gaining more weight? I believe you recommend test/tren/mast and came up with this:

1g Test E, 400mgs Tren E, 300mgs Mast E

----------


## mockery

Hey big Ron!

i know you are not a fan of volume training or twice a week training, but since i have a training partner for my next reload and deload. I really wanna focus on a frank Zane style routine. 3 on 1 off so body parts will be getting worked twice a week but using 75% of rep maxes weight. and 5 second negatives on the down phase. In setting up a volume style routine, should i be focused more or the number of *sets* im doing weekly or the *reps* i do weekly. 

thanks

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> above


...yup....

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, 
> Thought I'd update you on my melanotan II trial. It works fantastically. Tanning is excellent with no burn whatsoever. Libido goes through the roof for both me and my girl (she's back BTW!!). She's been gone for 3 weeks as you know so that probably skewed the test results in that regard. Aside from that absolutely no side effects at all. From what I read there are a lot of fakes out there, but using a North American company with a good rep and a good money back guarantee goes a long way towards a quality product. Anyway, if you get a good one, the stuff is great!!
> 
> Quick question though. What's the least amount of Deca you can use in order to get the joint benefits it provides? Also could you just inject that once a week for this purpose.


*Oh I forgot to say I am glad things are working out between you and your girl!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> I did ask you about a workout routine, but last week I decided to dedicate each big muscle group alone and it seems to work for me. My chest is a bit behind compared to the other muscle groups so I decided to go with this plan:
> 
> 
> Day 1 - Chest and Calves
> Day 2 - Back
> Day 3 - legs
> Day 4 - Shoulder
> Day 5 - Triceps, Biceps and shrugs
> ...


*I would take off a day after legs to allow your CNS to recover. Also I don't like training large muscle groups like back and legs back to back. You could train chest day 1, back day 2, shoulders day 3, arms, day 4, legs day 5 then take 2 days off! Test/tren/mast and dbol will put some serious size on you. 25 mgs of Dbol would probably be enough. Test,deca and dbol works well also. I would choose test,tren,mast if dbol was not used. Test,deca, and mast would be my second option given no dbol was used.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey big Ron!
> 
> i know you are not a fan of volume training or twice a week training, but since i have a training partner for my next reload and deload. I really wanna focus on a frank Zane style routine. 3 on 1 off so body parts will be getting worked twice a week but using 75% of rep maxes weight. and 5 second negatives on the down phase. In setting up a volume style routine, should i be focused more or the number of *sets* im doing weekly or the *reps* i do weekly. 
> 
> thanks


*Twice a week training is perfectly fine but high volume training is hard on the joints and CNS if you train to failure. Keep in mind Frank Zane did not train to failure a lot when doing high volume training. I would focus on both reps and sets. On heavy days perform fewer sets and on light days perform more sets! 6 sets at 6-10 reps per major bodypart like the chest on heavy days and 9 sets at 12-15 reps on light days is a good plan. Do not train to failure every set or you will burnout too fast.*

----------


## skyjetcptn

Wow, great info

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> % of extra free test...taking proviron with test???????????????* Let me illustrate by saying if your test levels are 1200 from injecting 1cc of test-e weekly then only around 1-3% of that amount is free test. When 50-100 mgs of proviron is added to that same 1cc of test, your test levels still totals 1200 but, your free test can increase anywhere from 10-20%. Free test is what builds muscle. Proviron magnifies the muslce building effects of test while simultaneously lowering estrogen!*


above

----------


## mockery

thanks ron!!

with the push/pull/ legs/off/

do i wanna go pull/push/legs/rest or pull/ legs /push /off 

I know you advocate having a day off after leg day , and i fully agree, but at the same time using the concept that muscles can be ready to fire again with in 48 hours, i was wondering if its better to have legs in the middle so that the shoulder girdle has time to rest before the next work out.

what are your thoughts or experience with this.

Thanks in advance mate!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks ron!!
> 
> with the push/pull/ legs/off/
> 
> do i wanna go pull/push/legs/rest or pull/ legs /push /off 
> 
> I know you advocate having a day off after leg day , and i fully agree, but at the same time using the concept that muscles can be ready to fire again with in 48 hours, i was wondering if its better to have legs in the middle so that the shoulder girdle has time to rest before the next work out.
> 
> what are your thoughts or experience with this.
> ...


 above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why tren .. hurts cardio??????? *Trenbolone increases the production of several inflammatory prostaglandins. This seems to trigger the loss of cardiovascular endurance and shortness of breath many experience on tren. The elevated inflammatory hormones in the body causes the bronchial tubes to constrict and tren is mucous forming-hence causing allergy/cold/sinus- type symptoms.
> 
> For those dead set on using tren to get super lean in the summer but can't do much cardio, I suggest consuming fewer dietary fats and using less test or add anti-es to keep estrogen levels down.*


above

----------


## [email protected]

Hey big Ron  :Smilie: 

Searched the thread but couldn't find anything related to DNP use during the weeks 9 and 10 of a 20 weeks bulking cycle. This would serve getting rid of unwanted gained fat during first 8 weeks of bulking. Plus one would train with less volume/intensity on DNP, which is already meant to happen weeks 9-10, so seems to fit quite well.

Thoughts?

Thank you.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey big Ron 
> 
> Searched the thread but couldn't find anything related to DNP use during the weeks 9 and 10 of a 20 weeks bulking cycle. This would serve getting rid of unwanted gained fat during first 8 weeks of bulking. Plus one would train with less volume/intensity on DNP, which is already meant to happen weeks 9-10, so seems to fit quite well.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thank you.


*I am of the strong opinion DNP can be dangerous and should not be used! Just eat clean and your body will thank you for it later down the road. You gain nothing if you destroy your health to lose a few pounds of fat. Even pro bodybuilders that I am acquainted with will not touch DNP and that's saying a lot.*

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

how many mgs tren e=1000mgs test e????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

fish oil dosing?????

----------


## RyanGreg

deload = off cycle or during pct? can be off cycle, pct or during a bridge (using much lower amounts of steroids )

What do you recommend to do during the deload?? 

PCT for 2 weeks then back on?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> fish oil dosing?????


*2-3 grams of EPA/ DHA daily.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> deload = off cycle or during pct? can be off cycle, pct or during a bridge (using much lower amounts of steroids )
> 
> What do you recommend to do during the deload?? 
> 
> PCT for 2 weeks then back on?


*Some prefer to use hcg throughout their entire cycle, including the deload. But it takes longer than 2 weeks to regain full testicular function. The best way to do a deload is to bridge using a low dose of test weekly. Around 1cc of test-e weekly works well. Some go as low as a half a cc. And some just shoot test -c once at the beginning of their deload and allow it to be their entire deload. There are many ways it can be done.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how many mgs tren e=1000mgs test e???? *The main things to keep in mind is tren is 5x more potent than test.*


above

----------


## Tron3219

What's ur take on t3/albuterol on deload to reduce bf? Or t3 usage in general.

-TroN-

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ron...how much t4...with t3?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

anything outperform hcg ...pct?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

sugar alcohol .......count as carbs???????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

pasta...n...milk...high glycemic?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron...can sex drive..shut down for good...after lengthy tren cycle??????


ron...does estrogen increase on using tren???


ron...tren..or...mast...=hair loss?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> *2-3 grams of EPA/ DHA daily.*


thx..........doc rowland.........everyone grateful for words of wisdom!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What's ur take on t3/albuterol on deload to reduce bf? Or t3 usage in general.
> 
> -TroN-


Albuterol is not an effective fat burner like clenbuterol . T3 is fine but it would be best to run it for longer than 2 weeks when cutting. It won't hurt you to run it at 50 per day during deloads. I would also recommend not allowing your body fat levels to get too high when reloading as this can make the body insulin resistance-hence fewer amino acids will be able to enter muscle cells for repair and growth. It's always best to gain lean mass slowly. All to often people go by the weight on the scales and they are deceived into thinking they are making mostly muscle gains when in reality it's more water and fat!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> anything outperform hcg...pct?????


HMG seems to be a little more effective.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> HMG seems to be a little more effective.


cool...why tren ..cause joint pain???????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

tren .. lowerblood sugar???? blood work fasting... n....glucose lower than normal.....

----------


## Tron3219

> Albuterol is not an effective fat burner like clenbuterol. T3 is fine but it would be best to run it for longer than 2 weeks when cutting. It won't hurt you to run it at 50 per day during deloads. I would also recommend not allowing your body fat levels to get too high when reloading as this can make the body insulin resistance-hence fewer amino acids will be able to enter muscle cells for repair and growth. It's always best to gain lean mass slowly. All to often people go by the weight on the scales and they are deceived into thinking they are making mostly muscle gains when in reality it's more water and fat!


I'm between 12 and 15%. Hard to tell because of the water weight. Checking e2 soon to make sure it's in line. Water consumption a high. Sodium is a little high, but it's all sodium from foods, not added. But I understand the insulin resistance. That's why I'm asking about the t3. I understand that the deload is basically for recovery. Would this be hindered if ate maintenance cals with a higher dose of t3 to help keep body fat lower? My diets tight, and my fat gain is at a minimum but with a caloric surplus, ur going to gain fat. How do u deal with this most efficiently with ur slingshot technique? Would it be beat to do two reload blast, then a cutting blast?

-TroN-

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm between 12 and 15%. Hard to tell because of the water weight. Checking e2 soon to make sure it's in line. Water consumption a high. Sodium is a little high, but it's all sodium from foods, not added. But I understand the insulin resistance. That's why I'm asking about the t3. I understand that the deload is basically for recovery. Would this be hindered if ate maintenance cals with a higher dose of t3 to help keep body fat lower? My diets tight, and my fat gain is at a minimum but with a caloric surplus, ur going to gain fat. How do u deal with this most efficiently with ur slingshot technique? Would it be beat to do two reload blast, then a cutting blast? 
> -TroN-


*If you have a very low metabolism or need to cut body fat, then 50mcg of cytomel can definitely help during both reloads and deloads. I have never seen any long term thyroid being shut down so you can take it long term if desired*.

----------


## JWP806

Ron,

I'm coming off of an 8 week tren ace (100mg ED) and Test E (250mg/week) blast. I am planning on running a 12-15 week test and deca blast because I have ran tren in both of my past blasts and I'm just wanting to get on a "feel-good" bulk cycle.

I just took my final tren ace shot today and am currently running test E at 250mg/week. My blast will be 750mg Test E, 600mg Deca per week. Being that it takes a while for both esters to build up in the body, when should I begin bumping my test up and take my first deca shot? Should I still wait two weeks in this case while I am doing my deload?

----------


## adamjames

alright ron im back again currently 2 weeks in to my second cycle using your slingshot method for 22 weeks, i weighed myself at 190 and about 8 percent bf when i started this cycle, for the first 8 week reload im using Test E at 600 mg EW and Primo depot at 400 mg EW, for the second 8 week reload will be bumping test up to 900 mgs EW and primo up to 600 mgs EW?

At week 16 i was planning on switching to test propionate and dropping the dose to 60 mg eod for the last 6 weeks of the cycle so i can lose the water weight but keep the primo dose at 600 mgs?

I'll be going on a low carb diet at week 14 aswel the goal is to be below 5 percent bf and over 200 ibs by week 20

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> pasta...n...milk...high glycemic?????*Pasta yes because there is really no difference between sugars and starches. Milk would be no but milk stimulates insulin production ( insulinogenic) so it will make you gain body fat just as well*..


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sugar alcohol .......count as carbs??????? *It can get a little complicated but yes count carbs in sugar alcohol since they still cause an insulin spike about half as much as real sugar and many contain 3 calories vs 4 calories found in sugar. Just go with carbs listed on label by FDA!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> cool...why tren ..cause joint pain???????*The same reason any steroid can-it makes you stronger and your joints can't handle the stress.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> tren .. lowerblood sugar???? blood work fasting... n....glucose lower than normal.....*Yes tren can cause low blood sugar in some.Thirst can be a sign!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6404753]ron...can sex drive..shut down for good...after lengthy tren cycle??????*It can for a long time due to it's androgenicity. Also, some find they can never get back to the point of being so horny as they were on tren until they get back on tren regardless of how much test they use. Goes to show you how strong tren actually is!* 
ron...does estrogen increase on using tren???* not really*


ron...tren..or...mast...=hair loss????]* Both if male pattern baldness runs in your family. Masteron is worse than trenbolone since it's a DHT derivative!*?[/QUOTE above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> I'm coming off of an 8 week tren ace (100mg ED) and Test E (250mg/week) blast. I am planning on running a 12-15 week test and deca blast because I have ran tren in both of my past blasts and I'm just wanting to get on a "feel-good" bulk cycle.
> 
> I just took my final tren ace shot today and am currently running test E at 250mg/week. My blast will be 750mg Test E, 600mg Deca per week. Being that it takes a while for both esters to build up in the body, when should I begin bumping my test up and take my first deca shot? Should I still wait two weeks in this case while I am doing my deload? *Wait until deload is finished then begin test and tren at same time at beginning of reload.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> alright ron im back again currently 2 weeks in to my second cycle using your slingshot method for 22 weeks, i weighed myself at 190 and about 8 percent bf when i started this cycle, for the first 8 week reload im using Test E at 600 mg EW and Primo depot at 400 mg EW, for the second 8 week reload will be bumping test up to 900 mgs EW and primo up to 600 mgs EW?
> 
> At week 16 i was planning on switching to test propionate and dropping the dose to 60 mg eod for the last 6 weeks of the cycle so i can lose the water weight but keep the primo dose at 600 mgs?
> 
> I'll be going on a low carb diet at week 14 aswel the goal is to be below 5 percent bf and over 200 ibs by week 20 *Your plan will work given your primo depot is of high quailty. It's rare to find legit primobolan these days! I would consider using a different compound to add in with the test-e and test-p unless what you have is pharm grade.*


above

----------


## JWP806

> Ron,
> 
> I'm coming off of an 8 week tren ace (100mg ED) and Test E (250mg/week) blast. I am planning on running a 12-15 week test and deca blast because I have ran tren in both of my past blasts and I'm just wanting to get on a "feel-good" bulk cycle.
> 
> I just took my final tren ace shot today and am currently running test E at 250mg/week. My blast will be 750mg Test E, 600mg Deca per week. Being that it takes a while for both esters to build up in the body, when should I begin bumping my test up and take my first deca shot? Should I still wait two weeks in this case while I am doing my deload? Wait until deload is finished then begin test and tren at same time at beginning of reload.above


Thanks but I'm going to be running deca during my reload - not tren. Should I still wait for two weeks for the deload before I start running deca? My thinking is that since it will take a while for the deca to build up in the system, I could start sooner than I would if I was shooting tren ace.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
Quick macro question. I'm seeing guy's with vast differences in their diet macro's lately. Just talked to a guy that says he's lean bulking with 350 protein, 500 carb, 100 fat!! What's up with that carb figure? If I ate 500 g of carbs I think I'd look like the Michelin Man. To get around 4200-4500 I usually bulk at around 450/300/120. Am I off here or is it really that much of an individual thing? Should I raise carb intake? 

Also, I recently read that Tren when combined with high carb meals raises your body temperature, which may be part of the cause of night sweats, especially when carbs are consumed before bed. Since I heard that I think it might be a valid point. I know your not a big fan of carbs in evening meals. Could this be one more reason to stay with protein/fat meals for the last one or two meals of the day?

----------


## briansvk

Hey Ron,
What do you think of following plan for next season high quality bulk:

I have competitions in April, so I would take a break afterwards for a month (2 weeks off the gym and 2 weeks light training "deload") with 250mg Test E/week.
Then first reload would come with 500mg test E/E3D (cca 1,1g/week), 250mg EQ Boldenone /E3D (cca 600mg/week) and 250mg Primobolan /E3D (cca 600mg/week) for 8 weeks. 
Deload would be 250mg Test E/week cruise for 2 weeks.
Second reload 500mg test E/E3D (cca 1,1g/week), 250mg EQ Boldenone/E3D (cca 600mg/week), 200mg trenbolone hexahydro or trenbolone E/E3D (cca 450mg/week). First week 50mg anadrol /ED next 4 weeks 100mg anadrol/ED.
Deload 250mg test E/week again.

Next step would depend if I will be competing in autumn season. If so, for next reload I would switch to Test Prop 100mg/ED (700mg/week) with Drostanolone-Masteron 100mg/E2D (350mg/week) and 200mg trenbolone hexahydro or trenbolone E/E2D (700 mg/week). Timing would be altered according to date of the competitions.

My main questions are:

1. reload: Is it worth to run 250mg Primo/E3D for 8 weeks? Would it be any good? If not, how would you change this - dosage, compounds, any thoughts are appreciated? 
2. reload: Is it a good idea to run anadrol (oxymetholone) like I wrote above? 50mg/day first week and 100mg/day another 4 weeks? Or can I take anadrol during whole 8 weeks and do not stop after fifth week of this reload? I am planning to take UDCA - ursodeoxycholic acid for liver protection at 500mg/day along with anadrol.

HGH/Insulin might be added to second reload, this depends on financial situation. If so HGH would be continued to third reload and to the competition of course.

Thanks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ron...how much t4...with t3?????


*25 T-3/125-T4 works well for many.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks but I'm going to be running deca during my reload - not tren. Should I still wait for two weeks for the deload before I start running deca? My thinking is that since it will take a while for the deca to build up in the system, I could start sooner than I would if I was shooting tren ace.


*Wait and use deca after 2 week deload. Keep in mind just because deca is slow acting does not mean it's not kicking in a few hours post injection. What occurs is an accumulative build up a few weeks into your cycle. Some have erectile dysfunction the day after their first shot of deca where as others don't have have issues until around week three. Some people make better gains on deca than tren . I believe if deca or NPP is used in short cycles 8 week reloads in the NPP it's a fairly safe compound but with long term use you are taking a chance at having heart problems. Test is the only anabolic I recommend for running year round.
*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> Quick macro question. I'm seeing guy's with vast differences in their diet macro's lately. Just talked to a guy that says he's lean bulking with 350 protein, 500 carb, 100 fat!! What's up with that carb figure? If I ate 500 g of carbs I think I'd look like the Michelin Man. To get around 4200-4500 I usually bulk at around 450/300/120. Am I off here or is it really that much of an individual thing*? It's a very individualistic thing. He's got to be ecto-meso or a lot younger than you. I do not think you should not increase carbs unless you want to lower fats and even a few proteins in their place. Your blood pressure and body fat levels will increase if you bump up the carbs too much.* Should I raise carb intake? *How much are you weighing these days and hows your blood pressure?* 
> 
> Also, I recently read that Tren when combined with high carb meals raises your body temperature, which may be part of the cause of night sweats, especially when carbs are consumed before bed. Since I heard that I think it might be a valid point. I know your not a big fan of carbs in evening meals. Could this be one more reason to stay with protein/fat meals for the last one or two meals of the day?* Not really. It's actually protein and tren that causes your body to heat up. Carbs only heat your body up during a once a week carb up due to thyroid hormones gaining momentum given you are in a depleted state while dieting down. Cutting off carbs at night before going to bed encourages the body to release more Growth Hormone while you sleep. Your body releases less GH when any appreciable amount of carbs is eaten before bedtime. Cutting off carbs at night before going to bed encourages the body to release more Growth Hormone while you sleep-hence you lose more body fat. Research shows that GH released at night has an amazing effect on the mobilization of fats transferred into the energy cycle rather than being stored as fat. More human growth hormone is released in 5 short pulses from pituitary gland during deep stage rapid eye movement (REM) sleep when you allow the body’s blood sugar/insulin to drop prior to going to sleep.* above


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> What do you think of following plan for next season high quality bulk:
> 
> I have competitions in April, so I would take a break afterwards for a month (2 weeks off the gym and 2 weeks light training "deload") with 250mg Test E/week.
> Then first reload would come with 500mg test E/E3D (cca 1,1g/week), 250mg EQ Boldenone /E3D (cca 600mg/week) and 250mg Primobolan /E3D (cca 600mg/week) for 8 weeks. 
> Deload would be 250mg Test E/week cruise for 2 weeks.
> Second reload 500mg test E/E3D (cca 1,1g/week), 250mg EQ Boldenone/E3D (cca 600mg/week), 200mg trenbolone hexahydro or trenbolone E/E3D (cca 450mg/week). First week 50mg anadrol /ED next 4 weeks 100mg anadrol/ED.
> Deload 250mg test E/week again.
> 
> ...


above

----------


## briansvk

Thanks a lot for the opinion.
I just have one little problem now. I can not run deca , because in year and a half (give or take month or two) I might be qualified for junior World Championship, so I can not run deca now because of too long detection time (don't wanna risk it). That is why I wanted to run EQ boldenone during first and second reload (just 8 weeks - 1 reload - would be too short for EQ I think).
Taking this one into consideration what if I just run Test 1g/week and EQ 600mg/week for first reload and 1g test, 600 EQ and add tren at 450mg/week and 75mg Anadrol for second? In third EQ would be dropped and mast added at 350mg/week. So third reload would look like Test 700mg/week, tren 700mg/week and mast 350mg/week. This would be autumn pre-contest prep alredy. I am concerned with the first reload because EQ is relatively weak compound and I don't want to end up wasting one reload with none or just very little effect.

Of course I use pharm grade HGH Norditropin if I use any.

Thanks.

----------


## mr.lenny

> above


I need help!! This is a great forum and please I need some help! I have read and fully understand the slingshot program, I will follow it period. Am 30 workout for 9years, I am going to run..(and this is where I need help) test cypionate /deca /d-Bol and I have tren ace. Now I am running it for 20 weeks. I want to begging today! Can I please have the mg/how long/how much/ and would it be ok to run tren and test on my second load...and on my second load can I switch the test cypionate to another??! Thank you for your help... Your advice is saving us a lot of headaches and money! P.S. if you think I should use another steroid instead or with it please do tell, I have access to most! I just don't know which to use.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks a lot for the opinion.
> I just have one little problem now. I can not run deca , because in year and a half (give or take month or two) I might be qualified for junior World Championship, so I can not run deca now because of too long detection time (don't wanna risk it). That is why I wanted to run EQ boldenone during first and second reload (just 8 weeks - 1 reload - would be too short for EQ I think).
> Taking this one into consideration what if I just run Test 1g/week and EQ 600mg/week for first reload and 1g test, 600 EQ and add tren at 450mg/week and 75mg Anadrol for second? In third EQ would be dropped and mast added at 350mg/week. So third reload would look like Test 700mg/week, tren 700mg/week and mast 350mg/week. This would be autumn pre-contest prep alredy. I am concerned with the first reload because EQ is relatively weak compound and I don't want to end up wasting one reload with none or just very little effect.
> 
> Of course I use pharm grade HGH Norditropin if I use any.
> 
> Thanks.


If I were you I'd skip the EQ altogether because it's no where near as powerful as deca, test or tren. How about 1-reload-1 gram of test, 100 mgs of tren, and 300 mgs of mast. 2-reload-1gram of test, 300 mgs of tren, 75mgs anadrol,and 300 mast. 3-reload- test 750,tren 700 and mast 300.

----------


## DancesWithTren

Hey Ronnie, just completed a blast & i want to make sure i'm doing this correctly.

I'm currently deloading, i did my final Test E Shot of my blast on February 26. I'm planning my reload phase starting march 11. I'm not running any anabolics from the 26th to march 11. March 11 i begin test & tren . Am i doing it right? Is this enough time for my myostatin to return to baseline etc.

----------


## kml999

Ron,
Had a few issues in my reload and its slightly still there. Now i am during my reload phase of 1g test e, 300mg tren e and 300mg mast e thats with no AI. everything was fine until i went a bit greddy and increased the tren e to 500mg and added 20mg of dbol ED. After a wk exactly i started getting panic attacks and shortness of breath. very strange i usually get slight sides like increase in blood pressure, ance, neck swelling, joint pains before the big sides kick in...anyway did blood work right away and everything came back good except for these:

estradiol = 290 (11-44)
progesterone= 0.4 (0.1-0.2)
AST= was above normal
ALT= was above normal

FSH and LH are completely shot and just explains i am completely shutdown!

i just skipped an inj while taking letro and will skip the next inj too until my body health stabalizes and estrogen becomes within range.

questions:
1- should i increase Mast E dosage? i was taking 300mg and estrogen still found its way to elevate! Was thinking of increasing the mast e dose to 400mg? or reduce test e dosage instead?
2- my libido is fine, but should i get worried about the zero LH/FSH values that i got? FYI i am already taking 250IU 2x a wk of HCG from the beginning of the cycle upto now and those values are zero! is that normal since i'm on cycle. HCG 250IU 3x per wk?
3- can you give an example of a High Test E/Low Tren E and a Low Test E/High Tren E dosages should look like?
4- if estrogen is within range can progesterone still elevate? the reason why i'm asking is i've always noticed my body aromatizes easily on test and since i did a high test/low tren dose (1g test e/ 300mg tren e) then would you think its wise to try a low test/high tren dose instead? if yes what dosages would you recommend?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, just completed a blast & i want to make sure i'm doing this correctly.
> 
> I'm currently deloading, i did my final Test E Shot of my blast on February 26. I'm planning my reload phase starting march 11. I'm not running any anabolics from the 26th to march 11. March 11 i begin test & tren . Am i doing it right? Is this enough time for my myostatin to return to baseline etc. *Keep running 1/2-1 cc of test-e weekly during deload.*


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

mast..or ..winny...best shbg binding properties???? why??????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

high protein diet... cause acid over load?????????????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

deca cause erratic heart beat??? a friend is having issue..deca..n..test..cycle!!!

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks Ron. I'm weighing 255 lbs. 8-9% BF with BP at 143/90 but I'm also running a gram of Tren A/Mast P and 100 mg Tbol so I find this acceptable under those circumstances. What do you think? Not doing any (coventional) cardio now. Aiming to get back to 270 lb and the same BF. That's where I was when I broke my leg. (It's better now and the size is coming right back. That)'s )where I lost the majority of my weight I think.

----------


## mockery

Hey ron, update on shoulder, the lifetstle cable press and cable bench press is working wonders along with the hammer strength seat all teh way to the bottom decline press. 

You really know your stuff.  :Smilie: 

I have a question for you regarding contest prep/aesthetics. I know first of all , all people have different genetics etc etc. 

for a guy 5'10, who wants to cut down to 185, shredded 6-8% bf. Whats a realistic weight and body fat % to work towards first strictly for aesthetics and if competing what would i need to be to start to diet down and with the loss of water weight to be 185lbs on stage.

i figure u can only give me vague figures. but curious what your knowledge and insight can tell me.

THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## LookinToGrow

Just found this more recent thread and reposting:
Looking to start a cycle soon and thought I'd give the STS a try. Looks great. But I had a couple of things I wanted to confirm before I got started. So the way I understand it, you do the program in the following order:

-2 week anabolic prime
-4 week reload
-1-2 week deload
-4 week reload
-1-2 week reload

That right? Also, in the section that describes a 4 day a week, one bodypart per week plan, he has listed in the sample reload program:

"1st key exercise- dead-lifts (POWER-LIFTING MOVEMENT)
PREP SET- 4-8 reps (2 reps short of good failure)
1st set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
2ND set 8-10 reps

1st secondary exercise-partial deadlifts on smith machine or using a rack
1st set 12-15 reps"

Is this a typo or editing issue? According to his plan, you would continue with the deadliest for sets 3 and 4. Is he saying you could do partial deadlifts instead of regular? Confused. Thanks to anybody who can clear this up and confirm the program above.

----------


## mwilkinson

Ronnie,
Saw quite a bit of the decca first 8 weeks followed by tren second 8 week combinations but i only found one that was close to what i was thinking. I've done 6 cycles prior (i think) two with decca and one with tren. loved both compounds so i have experience with them, but first time trying your method. 

as today my current stats are 29yrs old, 5' 10", 203-205lbs with around 13%bf. 

previous cycles i'd bulk and get up to around 210 and for some reason or another get a hair up my ass to run some distance race for shits and giggles and lose my gains i worked so hard for because of my training for the races. i'm done with any sort of running and my main and final goal is to be at 220 around 10% bf (so i say, it was originally 185 when i started lifting 10 years ago but we know how that goes) as well as compete in the pysique category for the fist time this summer. i'm off now and plan on running this in april:

week 1-8: test e @ 500/wk
week 1-8: deca @ 400/wk
week 1-4: dbol @ 50mg ed
week 9-10: test p @ 25mg eod
week 11-18: test e @ 750/wk
week 11-18: tren e @ 200/wk
week 11-18: mast p @ 400/wk
week 13-18: anavar @ 60mg/ed
week 1-18: hcg @ 250 (mon and thurs)
week 1-18: adex .5 eod
pct: week 21-22: clomid @100ed, Nolva @ 40ed
week:23-24:clomid @ 50ed, Nolva @ 20ed

My concerns are that i've never used mast or var. from what i've researched those are average first time run doses. what do you suggest for balding prevention? am i running too many compounds? does my end goal seem realistic (220 @ 10%bf). i'm not sure if i'm 100% about competing (i've never competed) but if i do i feel my bf would have to be around 5-6 to competitive. 

diet will be: week 1-8: 4500 calories, 400 pro, 400 carb, 100 fat
week 9-10: 2750 cal, 200 pro, 200, 50 fat
week 11-18: 3700 cal, 400 pro, 200 car, 50 fat

all while following your lifting protocal.

any and all tweaks/suggestions would be so appreciated. THANK YOU!
-m

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

tren ..or..anadrol ..> cardoivascular stress?????

----------


## lynxeffect1

any experience with carditone ? if so how wud u rate it as a natural herb ? ive seen a lot of positive reactions in terms of lowering blood pressure off my people on forums

----------


## lynxeffect1

also ron is it ok for someone to run an ai permanently ? if blasting and crusing full time or even for someone just on trt ?

----------


## DancesWithTren

> above


Hey Ron, is March 8th too soon to go back into the reload phase? I did my last Test E Shot February 26th. I'm also following your protocol for 1/2 - 1 CC of test E in my next deload.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> high protein diet... cause acid over load?????????????*It will if you don't add some fruit and especially green veggies to your diet..You need a well balanced diet and I recommend D3 supplements these days. Most people have low levels and this can cause various diseases. Fish oils are good as well.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> tren ..or..anadrol ..> cardoivascular stress?????*If you are asking me which one is worse for the heart then I would say anadrol by far!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> deca cause erratic heart beat??? a friend is having issue..deca..n..test..cycle!!! *He needs to get off the deca and see if it stops using test only. Deca can cause this and so can d-bol and anadrol. If it does not stop have him see a cardiologist. He may need to be put on beta blockers to control it. Did he have problems before starting the deca? I assume no.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron. I'm weighing 255 lbs. 8-9% BF with BP at 143/90 but I'm also running a gram of Tren A/Mast P and 100 mg Tbol so I find this acceptable under those circumstances. *It's very normal for such a large dosages of tren. I would back the tren to 400 mgs per week. 400mgs of tren is equivalent to 2 grams of test. You have pre-hypertension and this can take a toll on your heart and kidneys over the long haul if left untreated. Keep in mind you look great now and you are not going for a pro-card. Your only concern right now with your girl friend is to -- LOOK GOOD NAKED!*  What do you think? Not doing any (coventional) cardio now. Aiming to get back to 270 lb and the same BF. That's where I was when I broke my leg. (It's better now and the size is coming right back. That)'s )where I lost the majority of my weight I think. *I would stay at a lighter weight and think more in terms of longevity and overall health. Especially if you are going to be a DAD soon.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ron, update on shoulder, the lifetstle cable press and cable bench press is working wonders along with the hammer strength seat all teh way to the bottom decline press. 
> 
> You really know your stuff.  *AWESOME!*
> 
> I have a question for you regarding contest prep/aesthetics. I know first of all , all people have different genetics etc etc. 
> 
> for a guy 5'10, who wants to cut down to 185, shredded 6-8% bf. Whats a realistic weight and body fat % to work towards first strictly for aesthetics and if competing what would i need to be to start to diet down and with the loss of water weight to be 185lbs on stage.
> 
> i figure u can only give me vague figures. but curious what your knowledge and insight can tell me. *215 lbs would be a good offseason weight. I would diet down very slowly for 12 weeks losing only 1-2 lbs per week.*
> THANKS IN ADVANCE


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> just found this more recent thread and reposting:
> Looking to start a cycle soon and thought i'd give the sts a try. Looks great. But i had a couple of things i wanted to confirm before i got started. So the way i understand it, you do the program in the following order:
> 
> -2 week anabolic prime *(the prime is done only if you are over-trained)* 
> -4 week reload [b](8 week reload)[/b
> ]-1-2 week deload [b](2 week deload)[/b
> ]-4 week reload *(8 week reload)*
> -1-2 week reload *(2 week deload)*
> *(pct) 6 weeks*
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie,
> saw quite a bit of the decca first 8 weeks followed by tren second 8 week combinations but i only found one that was close to what i was thinking. I've done 6 cycles prior (i think) two with decca and one with tren. Loved both compounds so i have experience with them, but first time trying your method. 
> 
> As today my current stats are 29yrs old, 5' 10", 203-205lbs with around 13%bf. 
> 
> Previous cycles i'd bulk and get up to around 210 and for some reason or another get a hair up my ass to run some distance race for shits and giggles and lose my gains i worked so hard for because of my training for the races. I'm done with any sort of running and my main and final goal is to be at 220 around 10% bf (so i say, it was originally 185 when i started lifting 10 years ago but we know how that goes) as well as compete in the pysique category for the fist time this summer. I'm off now and plan on running this in april:
> 
> Week 1-8: Test e @ 500/wk
> week 1-8: Deca @ 400/wk
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=lynxeffect1;6426901]any experience with carditone ? if so how wud u rate it as a natural herb ? ive seen a lot of positive reactions in terms of lowering blood pressure off my people on forums *NEVER KNOWN OF ANYONE USING IT PERSONALLY. SORRY![/*QUOTE]ABOVE

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> also ron is it ok for someone to run an ai permanently ? If blasting and crusing full time or even for someone just on trt ?* honeslty, i think it's a very bad idea. It's better to use less anabolics and not use anti-es for a generous portion of the year. Anti-es, oral steroids, diurectics, fat burners, and large dosages of t-3 can accelerate heart , Liver and kidney related issues. Not good!*


above

----------


## Liftheavy6

I'm so glad I read this. Makes perfect sense and I don't waste gear. Thumbs up!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, is March 8th too soon to go back into the reload phase? I did my last Test E Shot February 26th. I'm also following your protocol for 1/2 - 1 CC of test E in my next deload.


You will be fine!

----------


## kml999

Ronnie please check my post above. i think you missed it

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> above


ron...he just got throughwith t3.....week ago..been on deca 4 weeks...heart skipping!!!!

----------


## Pumped247

I'm new here and learned that I need to follow your threads... I can't pass up on the knowledge! Great post Ronnie, lookin forward to reading more.

Pumped247

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> had a few issues in my reload and its slightly still there. Now i am during my reload phase of 1g test e, 300mg tren e and 300mg mast e thats with no ai. Everything was fine until i went a bit greddy and increased the tren e to 500mg and added 20mg of dbol ed. After a wk exactly i started getting panic attacks and shortness of breath. Very strange i usually get slight sides like increase in blood pressure, ance, neck swelling, joint pains before the big sides kick in...anyway did blood work right away and everything came back good except for these: *it was the d-bol combined with the extra tren that put you over the edge. D-bol skyrockets estogen levels. I would recommend aromasin along with 300 mgs of mast to get e2 levels back in check. Then go off aromasin ASP! Masterone by itself is not going to control estrogen related issues from d-bol for many but it can for test. D-bol is the worst for causing excess estrogen! I would not use letro because it's too strong but you can use it for 2 weeks then just use mast if you don't want to spend the extra money on aromasin. Anytime you run d-bol your liver enzymes are going to elevate to some degree and there's nothing you can do about it. Injecatbles are always superior and too much tren causes issues for everyone. Such as increased progesterone levels, high blood pressure and mental out look. Drop the d-bol completely and lower tren to 150-200 per week. Reduce test to 750 mgs per week and keep mast at 300. You should feel better soon.*  
> estradiol = 290 (11-44)
> progesterone= 0.4 (0.1-0.2)
> ast= was above normal
> alt= was above normal
> 
> fsh and lh are completely shot and just explains i am completely shutdown!
> 
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6430410]ron...he just got throughwith t3.....week ago..been on deca 4 weeks...heart skipping!!!!*Occasionally a person will have an eratic heart beat up to 3 months after taking t-3 and during it's use. Deca can cause this as well but it wil stop pretty fast once it's stopped. I tend to think it's probably the t-3 but to be on the safe side have him drop the deca. If it continues a beta blocker will need to be used if it gets severe. The elderly sometimes get to the point beta blockers won't help and they need a pacemaker*./QUOTE]above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

tren ...why it causes heart burn..n..anemia?????

----------


## RyanGreg

HEy Ron do the pros blast and cruise?

I was under the impression they just stay on for like 6 months plus.

----------


## RyanGreg

*How does this look:
*

8 week reload

test prop @ 50mg/ED
tren @ 50mg/ED
mast @ 100mg/ED

2 week deload (PCT)

Clomid: 50/50
Nolva: 40/40

8 week reload

test prop @ 60mg/ED
tren @ 60mg/ED
mast @ 100mg/ED


2 week deload (PCT)

Clomid: 50/50
Nolva: 40/40


8 week reload 

test prop @ 70mg/ED
tren @ 70mg/ED
mast @ 100mg/ED

----------


## >Good Luck<

Hey ron, 

Stocking up for a blast and cruise. I have not used Tren yet and would like to give it a try. What do you think about running Tren e at 300mg with 500mg test e? Should it be ran in first blast or second blast? Or both?

----------


## RipOwens

An enlightening read no doubt, thanks for this!

----------


## totallyok3d

Ron,

de-loading right now but dont have gear yet to blast at higher dosages after these 2 weeks, so deload will prolong to 4 maybe 6 weeks, then blast again, is this ok? I'll basically just be cruising.

Just continue eating and training like a de-load until i can blast in 4 weeks?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron,

just got a new hcg source so able to run it now. (havn't used hcg at all this last reload). Now de-loading, how would you dose the HCG? wait for PCT or starting using it through de-load nd next re-load? I would like to use it now, my testicles seem totally outa commish

----------


## totallyok3d

ron,

here's what i have for my deload routine, looking to maximize it and see if you could put your knwoledge in to improve it  :Smilie: . my chest and legs started taking great form after this last blast, i dont have any complaitns besides my abs look far more smaller then compard to the rest of my body and not really poking out.

deload routine -

1) chest/abs
2) delts/traps/abs
3) off
4) back/bis/abs
5)off
6)legs/tris/abs
7)off

large muscle groups 6-8sets, small 4-6sets. keeping intensity and weight heavy. should i focus more on 4 sets for small muscle groups or 6, 4 just seems like so litte. same with large muscle grousp.
looks odd now that i put it on paper, how should i switch it aroudn?

----------


## totallyok3d

how often would you implement cardio during deload? I prefer HIIT cardio, and still looking to get leaner so eating below maintenace cals during deload ok?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> tren ...why it causes heart burn..n..anemia????? *My theory is that it has something to do with the increase in prostaglandins in the stomach! Like nsaids, tren probably inhibits iron absorption. Test and EQ always sent my hematocrit levels through the roof and in theory so should tren. But, when I used tren prepping for a show I always got heartburn and became anemic. I had to take iron supplements on tren or I would stay cold, keep headaches, and feel very lethargic. There's was certainly a pattern for me but not everyone experiences it using tren. No one seems to have the answer at this time. Tren is a weird drug with little human research. Usually it's orals, not injectables that cause heart burn. So, could tren cause some mild stomach bleeding like nsaids even though it's an injectable ? I'm not sure but that's another thing to consider since it causes heart burn and subsequent anemia for some.*


above

----------


## dhclark420

how do you get started even on a cycle. Im from small town back woods USA hah..i know nothing about them

----------


## MuscleInk

> how do you get started even on a cycle. Im from small town back woods USA hah..i know nothing about them


Check the stickies, search the threads!  :Wink:

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

thoughts on honey for post and pre workout?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron ,

for maximum stimulating muscle growth am i looking for a intense pump with light weight proper form or focus more on heavy weight with proper form because i can get solid reps with heavy weight and proper form but don't have as much of a pump as compared to when I use lighter weight and focus on the stretch and squueze?

i get different answers from everybdy i ask this question from

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

thoughts on carb loading............. every 4 days????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> HEy Ron do the pros blast and cruise?
> 
> I was under the impression they just stay on for like 6 months plus.


They stay on but they still blast and cruise by adding and removing various Orals/higher dosages on injectables at various times.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> *How does this look:
> *
> 
> 8 week reload
> 
> test prop @ 50mg/ED
> tren @ 50mg/ED
> mast @ 100mg/ED
> 
> ...


Theres no value in using clomid during a deload and nolvadex is needed only if you have been using it during a reload. You should still be taking a little test throughout entire deload. Everything else looks fine.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ron, 
> 
> Stocking up for a blast and cruise. I have not used Tren yet and would like to give it a try. What do you think about running Tren e at 300mg with 500mg test e? Should it be ran in first blast or second blast? Or both?


You can run it in both but I would not go above 150-200 mgs of tren per week during first deload. 200 mgs of tren is equivalent to 1 gram of test minus the water weight.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> de-loading right now but dont have gear yet to blast at higher dosages after these 2 weeks, so deload will prolong to 4 maybe 6 weeks, then blast again, is this ok? I'll basically just be cruising.
> 
> Just continue eating and training like a de-load until i can blast in 4 weeks?


I don't recommend reducing the volume past a 2 week period unless you are injured or over-trained. I would revert back to higher volume.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> just got a new hcg source so able to run it now. (havn't used hcg at all this last reload). Now de-loading, how would you dose the HCG? wait for PCT or starting using it through de-load nd next re-load? I would like to use it now, my testicles seem totally outa commish


250 twice a week if you are going to start now. If you don't want kids then skip hcg altogether because having shrunken testicles is no big deal.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> here's what i have for my deload routine, looking to maximize it and see if you could put your knwoledge in to improve it . my chest and legs started taking great form after this last blast, i dont have any complaitns besides my abs look far more smaller then compard to the rest of my body and not really poking out.
> 
> deload routine -
> 
> 1) chest/abs
> 2) delts/traps/abs
> 3) off
> ...


You are over-training your abs. Do no more than a total of 12 sets per week. You can do all 12 sets at one time or 6 sets twice a week. Genetics will determine the rest!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how often would you implement cardio during deload? I prefer HIIT cardio, and still looking to get leaner so eating below maintenace cals during deload ok?


15 minutes 3 times per week is a good place to start.

----------


## Tron3219

how do you recommend cutting bodyfat from bulking if your primary goal is to add lbm? bulking reload, deload, bulking reload, deload cutting reload? rinse and repeat?

----------


## totallyok3d

> 250 twice a week if you are going to start now. If you don't want kids then skip hcg altogether because having shrunken testicles is no big deal.


thanks ron!

i actually do wnt kids, ive only been on test at 500mg for about 4 months now cruising. You think i will still be ok starting hcg next week and running it all the way until i pct with clomid to increase fertility?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> thoughts on honey for post and pre workout?


Honey Post workout is fine but not pre workout. My preference for pre workout an an apple and a bananna is good post workout.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> tren ...why it causes heart burn..n..anemia?????Also, and I quote" Genetic Damage A 2007 report described in the journal &quot;Advances in Environmental Biology&quot; tested the effects of tren steroids on human lymphocytes, or white blood cells. These cells, maintained in a petri dish culture, are rarely abnormal. Yet, the addition of trenbolone produced a dramatic increase in the number of abnormal cells. This increase represents a change in chromosomal structure. Most cells experiencing such a change die off. Yet surviving cells can cause genetic changes in the host and the offspring."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/16...#ixzz2OFq8Zvmb


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big props to ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!his answers are.....never condescending!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron...ever okay...16 sets for chest???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

causes of.. tren headaches???????

----------


## killer41qc

Should i use short esters or long ?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

what causes dbol headaches? how do you counteract?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron, 

been off gear completley for 2 weeks cause of travelling. while traveling later in the weeks i was getting morning wood every morning and sleeping great. why is it that when i wasnt pinning since a week ago of 250 test e anything i was getting morning wood and feeling better?

now that i started back on deload of 250mg a week im sleeping crummy, my skins getting a bit oily again, hormones changing?

----------


## totallyok3d

appreciate your support ron

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron ,
> 
> for maximum stimulating muscle growth am i looking for a intense pump with light weight proper form or focus more on heavy weight with proper form because i can get solid reps with heavy weight and proper form but don't have as much of a pump as compared to when I use lighter weight and focus on the stretch and squueze?
> 
> i get different answers from everybdy i ask this question from


You need both! On compound exercises such as shoulder presses use a more explosive form. With lateral raises go for lighter weights and a squeeze.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> how do you recommend cutting bodyfat from bulking if your primary goal is to add lbm? bulking reload, deload, bulking reload, deload cutting reload? rinse and repeat?


What I have found to be effective is carb cycling. Re duce carbs to around 150-200 a day 5 times per week. Utilize a small carb up on we'd (50 grams). On sat drop protein by half and bump up carbs to around 600. Continue reloading and reloading. When deloading either add cardio or increase cardio. Keep sets at higher volume high during reloads.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Should i use short esters or long ?


Either or both is fine.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big props to ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!his answers are.....never condescending!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> causes of.. tren headaches???????


Dehydration, lack of sleep, high blood pressure and just the nature of tren itself can cause headaches and brain fog. Tren can also can cause people to become fatigued,paranoid,irritable, anxious, depressed,and have jealous tendencies to their significant other. It's a very effective drug for building lean muscle but has some strange side effects. It's still safer than anadrol and dbol IMO but not as effective for producing strength gains.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thoughts on carb loading............. every 4 days????


Every 3 rd is my preference.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron, 
> 
> been off gear completley for 2 weeks cause of travelling. while traveling later in the weeks i was getting morning wood every morning and sleeping great. why is it that when i wasnt pinning since a week ago of 250 test e anything i was getting morning wood and feeling better?
> 
> now that i started back on deload of 250mg a week im sleeping crummy, my skins getting a bit oily again, hormones changing?


Yes it's due to hormonal changes.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> what causes dbol headaches? how do you counteract?


Mostly caused from high blood pressure. Stay off salt, high carbs, and drink more fluids. Some people need to use high blood pressure meds while on dbol . Some people feel good on dbol but others feel like crap and lose their libido and experience weak orgasms. It affects everyone differently.

For non competitors looking to feel good,add some size, not risk ruining their health, and have a nice libido it's hard to beat test and proviron . Most will find the more powerful anabolics cause more side effects. It's a trade off. I am a firm believer that more test and using less of the other anabolics is much safer and allows people to feel good.

Unless someone is competing I feel it's in their best interest to take the safest route that makes them feel good and provides a good libido. There's no value in having big muscles if you destroy your health, feel like crap, and have a sub par sex life. I see people jumping on 12 week cycles then losing most, if not all of it after coming off. They accomplish little to nothing and they seem to do more harm than good! It's better to stay on long term with safe drugs like test that you get along with instead of yo- yoing up and down by going on a cycyle then doing a pct. Only exception might be those wanting kids. I think some people think hitting it hard then coming completely off is safer but I strongly disagree. If you want to hit it hard don't come off entirely but rather use something like test and proviron long term,in lower dosages to maintain most of your gains! There's no value in blowing up then coming off everything and losing all the gains. It's a lifestyle change that needs to be taken seriously and no one does just one cycle!

Reloading with moderate dosages of test and deloading with hrt can be done safely as a life style without all the ups and downs we see with some recreational lifters who get on a heavy cycle for 12 weeks then stop cold turkey and pct. I have seen a lot of depression and sexual dysfunction from that method and it's not a good route to take if you can avoid it. It's best to stay on pretty much year round IMO!

----------


## totallyok3d

ron you're the man!

----------


## totallyok3d

ron,

You say it is best to stay on a low dose of test all year long but say its counteractive for those who want kids? I want to train all year roun and stay on at low dosages to maintain my gains. but i want to have kids later in life as well.

if using hcg properly and clomid when I pct am i still risking being infertile? what can i do to esnure i can still have kids later in life when that time comes? is it still possible to have kids if i am training and on gear for multiple years before i try to hve kids?

----------


## totallyok3d

thanks ron

----------


## totallyok3d

ron,

i'm interested in mast but both my father and grandfather are bald and started balding in there early 20's. im 26 but still have a full head of hair. am i shit out of luck for trying mast?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron

when on deload low dose of test of 250mgs is it better to do the test e at 250mgs on 1 day of the week or split it into 2 shots of 125mgs or possibly 3 shots a wekk of 75mgss??? what is best?

----------


## totallyok3d

Appreciate all your support and guidance ron!

----------


## kml999

Ron,
i am having ED issues when i am about to climax and Cialis is helping me out to get a full erection, but now i noticed my sensitivety is very low and mostly numb so i cant ejaculate when having sex. i believe its related to the nerve system and would like some recommendations here?

----------


## totallyok3d

ron - 

THanks!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> i am having ED issues when i am about to climax and Cialis is helping me out to get a full erection, but now i noticed my sensitivety is very low and mostly numb so i cant ejaculate when having sex. i believe its related to the nerve system and would like some recommendations here?


List all the drugs you are taking and anything over 5 mgs of cialis per day can do this to you and so can Orals nd deca . Test and proviron along with 5 mgs of cialis work well!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Hey Ronnie. I have been running the slingshot method for almost 2 yrs now and my cholesterol level is taking a beting and has my doctor worried. He doesn't know about the aas. Total is 251 hdl is 33 and LDL is 191. My question is how do you combat this? Thank you in advance.

Over the past 2 yrs I have run test tren deca npp mast halo liquidex but have switched to stane .

Cape

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron...former bodybuilder Nasser El Sonbaty dies at 47...............factors involved????? all steroid related????

----------


## austinite

> ron...former bodybuilder Nasser El Sonbaty dies at 47...............factors involved????? all steroid related????


renal failure. Malaria.

----------


## totallyok3d

ron - 

trying to figure out what's going on with me right now. I had just finished reloading at 500mg Test E and traveled so had 2 weeks on nothing. My last shot was the day I left, exactly 14 days. When i got back I started deload of 250mg test e and finished the first week. Now I've noticed the past few days Ive had a bit of a down attitude and feeling a bit depressed. I have a supressed libido and my skin is really oily. Just got home tonight and have a small tiny lump behind my right nipple. no lactating. My testes are shutdown as well. but sometimes i suddenly feel with energy and have a big sex drive, its like a roller coaster right now. Did I have some kind of estrogen rebound? How did this happen when I only ran 250mg Test in the week? Is it because I had the 2 weeks on nothing? I'm a bit confused. I have nolva,stane,prami, and hcg on hand looking for a bit of your guidance on what is happening. My gear is comming soon for my last blast of the year and I am going to completley come off for a few motnhs after that. Should I stay on this small dose of test until I blast and reload? Do anything with the SERMs and AI's i have on hand? I'm usually good with all this and reading my own body but i'm scrathing my head on this one  :Frown: 

- Update. I pinned last night after not pinning since last sunday (6 Days) and already I am feeling better this morning. Woke up with an erection. It seems as I'm feeling this way towards the end of the week? Maybe split my shots up into 125mg on Monday and 125mg on Thursday?

-Update to the Update - Feeling a lot better after my pin. My conclussion is that when I had finished my last pin of Test E 500mg after those 2 weeks it was completley out of my system and I was pretty much completley shut down. Then jumping right back on to 250mgs Test through my hormones for a loop. My 2nd week back on 250mgs I feel better, testicles arn't aching as much and my mood and energy is up more then before. I slept very well last night to. I started nolva because of the lump and will continue probably until the end of this week. I'm still learning all this myself but think I am on the right track or am I just talking out of my butt? Thanks ron.

thanks ron!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie. I have been running the slingshot method for almost 2 yrs now and my cholesterol level is taking a beting and has my doctor worried. He doesn't know about the aas. Total is 251 hdl is 33 and LDL is 191. My question is how do you combat this? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Over the past 2 yrs I have run test tren deca npp mast halo liquidex but have switched to stane .
> 
> Cape


*Blood work is not sufficient enough to measure all health related aspects. You really need to have a yearly scans/test done on heart, liver, and kidneys to get a holostic report in what's really going on inside your body. 

IMO arimidex is terrible for lipids. Any oral like halo is even worse and tren even though it's an injectable. I don't think 100 mgs of tren weekly is going to be that bad but upwards of 300 starts to cause issues for many when used long term. There's a lot of factors to consider such as cycle duration, dosages and steroid combinations. 

I would stick to moderate dosages of test and low dosages of mast to control estrogen levels. I've always said to rely on test to build muscle for a reason and that is it's safety record! I know it's not as powerful as tren, d-bol and anadrol but it's more user friendly and this must be taken into account. I would not use aromasin unless you cannot control gyno with masteron and/or masteron elevates your cholesterol levels. If this be the case drop mast and use only aromasin and test. I would add 3 grams of EPA/DHA from fish oils to your diet daily to lower lipids. I would also take 5000ius of D3 daily to help improve overall cholesterol and add niacin b3. Perform 15 minutes of HIIT cardio 3 times per week. Get lean (don't bulk) and steer clear of bad carbs, bad fats, and bad proteins such as red meat, whole eggs, and the protein powders on the market which are full of cholesterol. Some have had luck taking turmeric/curcumin for improving cholesterol but it causes some to have horrible heartburn making it unusable.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron...former bodybuilder Nasser El Sonbaty dies at 47...............factors involved????? all steroid related????


*At first they said congestive heart failure but now they are saying Malaria.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron
> 
> when on deload low dose of test of 250mgs is it better to do the test e at 250mgs on 1 day of the week or split it into 2 shots of 125mgs or possibly 3 shots a wekk of 75mgss??? what is best? *Once shot a week is sufficient because little estrogen conversion is going to happen with injecting a single 250 mgs of test-hence the reason endocrinologist do not use anti-es with TRT dosages*..


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron,
> 
> i'm interested in mast but both my father and grandfather are bald and started balding in there early 20's. im 26 but still have a full head of hair. am i shit out of luck for trying mast? *Masteron never bothered some who did not have male pattern baldness in thier family. Since this gene comes from the father's side of the family (not the mother's) I would be very very careful and use the prop version at only 50mgs eod. Keep a close eye on your hair and if it starts to show signs of thinning discontinue. Proviron at 25 mgs per day would be a better option IMO*


above

----------


## Capebuffalo

> *Blood work is not sufficient enough to measure all health related aspects. You really need to have a yearly scans/test done on heart, liver, and kidneys to get a holostic report in what's really going on inside your body. 
> 
> IMO arimidex is terrible for lipids. Any oral like halo is even worse and tren even though it's an injectable. I don't think 100 mgs of tren weekly is going to be that bad but upwards of 300 starts to cause issues for many when used long term. There's a lot of factors to consider such as cycle duration, dosages and steroid combinations. 
> 
> I would stick to moderate dosages of test and low dosages of mast to control estrogen levels. I've always said to rely on test to build muscle for a reason and that is it's safety record! I know it's not as powerful as tren, d-bol and anadrol but it's more user friendly and this must be taken into account. I would not use aromasin unless you cannot control gyno with masteron and masteron elevates your cholesterol levels. If this be the case drop mast and use only aromasin and test. I would add 3 grams of EPA/DHA from fish oils to your diet daily to lower lipids. I would also take 5000ius of D3 daily to help improve overall cholesterol. Perform 15 minutes of HIIT cardio 3 times per week. Get lean (don't bulk) and steer clear of bad carbs, bad fats, and bad proteins such as red meat, whole eggs, and the protein powders on the market which are full of cholesterol. Some have had luck taking turmeric/curcumin for improving cholesterol but it causes some to have horrible heartburn making it unusable.*



Thank You Ronnie 
Im on it.

----------


## totallyok3d

ron -

here is my last slingshot of the year and will give myself a much needed break after this. This is what I have planned. This is my 3rd slingshot cycle.

Stats -

26 
5'11
190lbs
13-14% Bodyfat
Endomorph(gain easily, hard to loose)

My goal for this last one is to put on some size while reaching 10% BF. I read in another post you had advised somebody to lean bulk the first 10 weeks and cut for the 2nd 10 weeks. I think I'll try this?

1st Reload(lean bulk)
Weeks 1 - 8 - Test E 750mg
Weeks 1 - 8 - Tren E 500mg
Weeks 1 - 8 - Another Compound? (I have good funds right now so was looking for what you might add)

1st Deload
Weeks 9 - 10 - Test E 250mg

2nd Relaod(cutting)

Weeks 11 - 17 - Test E 1g
Weeks 11 - 17 - Tren E 600mg?
Weeks 11 - 17 - Another cutting compound? (not willing to give mast a try yet, as you brought up balding and my family genes. Again my funds are in good shape so open for ideas. I know var is pricey. Maybe Dbol for 1st reload and var for 2nd reload?)

2nd Deload 

Weeks 18 - 20 - Test E 250mg

PCT - Nolva 40/20/20/20/20 HCG 1500iu EOD for first 2 weeks. Even know I am running 250iu 2x week through the whole cycle I feel that I need a boost here at the end for the end of the year as I did not run any HCG earlier this year on my first slingshot and still cruising into this next one. Good idea?

Proviron - I have no experience with this yet? still doing some reading. I was thinking about adding it into my slingshot but not sure where to incoporate it and what it would provide? This would subbstitute my aromasin and just have the aromasin on hand if gyno flares up, correct?

Supporting -

2nd Reload - Running T3 at 33-50mcg and Clen at 40mcgs and increase up to max 120mcg and run through PCT?
HCG - 250iu x 2 week on reload weeks. none on deload weeks. 1500ius EOD 2 weeks into PCT?
Cialisis - 5mg x2 ED through entire cycle
Prami - .5mg ED on Reloads
Aromasin - 12.5mg Monday-Wednesday-Friday on Reload Weeks or none at all if proviron is introduced?

Not sure if I'm missing anything this is what I have so far for my final run this year. As I mentioned before 500mgs is doing nothing for me anymore, I'm pretty much just maintain at those dosages, little to no gains.

Looking to start this next month - Thanks again ron!

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

why.. does tren cause tiredness????

----------


## slimshady01

> why.. does tren cause tiredness????


Why does all gear cause tiredness, at least for me it does.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron - 
> 
> trying to figure out what's going on with me right now. I had just finished reloading at 500mg Test E and traveled so had 2 weeks on nothing. My last shot was the day I left, exactly 14 days. When i got back I started deload of 250mg test e and finished the first week. Now I've noticed the past few days Ive had a bit of a down attitude and feeling a bit depressed. I have a supressed libido and my skin is really oily. Just got home tonight and have a small tiny lump behind my right nipple. no lactating. My testes are shutdown as well. but sometimes i suddenly feel with energy and have a big sex drive, its like a roller coaster right now. Did I have some kind of estrogen rebound? How did this happen when I only ran 250mg Test in the week? Is it because I had the 2 weeks on nothing? *It's because the test-e left your system after around 7 days and your endocrine system went haywire. Estrogen remained the same but test lowered which caused your body to perceive an hormonal imbalance-hence the reason for oily skin and small lump behnd nipple. went haywire*. I'm a bit confused. I have nolva,stane,prami, and hcg on hand looking for a bit of your guidance on what is happening. My gear is comming soon for my last blast of the year and I am going to completley come off for a few motnhs after that. Should I stay on this small dose of test until I blast and reload? Do anything with the SERMs and AI's i have on hand? I'm usually good with all this and reading my own body but i'm scrathing my head on this one 
> 
> - Update. I pinned last night after not pinning since last sunday (6 Days) and already I am feeling better this morning. Woke up with an erection. It seems as I'm feeling this way towards the end of the week? Maybe split my shots up into 125mg on Monday and 125mg on Thursday?
> 
> -Update to the Update - Feeling a lot better after my pin. My conclussion is that when I had finished my last pin of Test E 500mg after those 2 weeks it was completley out of my system and I was pretty much completley shut down. *I agree!* Then jumping right back on to 250mgs Test through my hormones for a loop. My 2nd week back on 250mgs I feel better, testicles arn't aching as much and my mood and energy is up more then before. I slept very well last night to. I started nolva because of the lump and will continue probably until the end of this week. I'm still learning all this myself but think I am on the right track or am I just talking out of my butt? *You are correct.*Thanks ron.
> 
> 
> thanks ron!!


above

----------


## NewandCurious

Great initial post, and many since. I learned a lot, but i haven't read 125 pages deep yet. Great support you're offering.

I have a question, but you're probably going to suggest i read all 125 pages.. which i should - and i plan to, but i might forget my question by the time i finish it. Feel free to tell me to read 125 pages but i'll ask anyway on the off chance it hasn't been asked and you're feeling nice  :Smilie: 

I read that after 8 weeks we should take "less anabolics". I have modest goals, and have no plans for long-term use. I've read several people talk about 12 week cycles. Is your system designed for longer-term use or can it be equally applicable to 'single cycles' where it might be months before i do another cycle (if ever). If it can/should be used for 'one off' cycles too, please clarify the reduction of anabolics at 8 weeks. Should i reduce it until 12 weeks and then stop?

Thanks. Sometimes i worry about asking such questions. I feel a bit stupid, but i'm not. I'm just ignorant.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Why does all gear cause tiredness, at least for me it does. *Estrogen suppression using anti-es cause a lot of the problem because it affects neurotransmitters in the brain like serotonin. Strong Anti-es make you sluggish even while not taking anabolics. Also, high estrogen increases water retention and you get a subsequent increase in blood pressure which also makes you feel tired. An increase in blood viscosity from increased red blood cell count also makes you feel tired because organs have to work harder. Drinking more fluids, less salt, and keeping estrogen levels a little on the high side as opposed to the low side can help. 3 gram of DHA/EPA from fish oils day helps thin out blood and you can donate blood to lower red blood cell count.Side effects from Estrogen tend to accumulate over time, especially when anties are used long term. The human body is very complex.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> why.. does tren cause tiredness????


I think tren 's androgenicity over stimulates the central nervous system- hence the reason it causes insomnia and fatigue in general. It increases prolactin levels more so than test so it affects dopamine levels more so. It jacks up red blood cell count more than test which is why it causes headaches and high blood pressure even though there's no water retention. The male body does not like the progestin conversion. And the biggest thing IMO is that tren creates a lack of oxygen throughout the entire body due to bronchial tube constriction and the effects it has on cardio efficiency. This is why people get fatigued and sometimes severe headaches while training during tren's use. It's your body way of telling you it's not getting enough oxygen!

----------


## The Titan99

That last post was just awesome Ron! One of the many reasons your the gold standard in BB education/knowledge. Thanks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron...former bodybuilder Nasser El Sonbaty dies at 47...............factors involved????? all steroid related????


The most recent update is Nasser had been on dialysis since nov of 2012 and was experiencing congestive heart failure. Used 5 grams of testosterone weekly year round and added more anabolics on top of the test base to total roughly 10 grams of anabolics weekly.He supposedly used around 20 ius of GH daily. He could have possibly died from malaria but my opinion is that he died from steroid abuse . Too much of anything is going to catch up with you eventually. I do my best to provide accurate information. Anabolics are just like anything else we do in life. Moderation is the key. Anytime you go to extremes you eventually pay the price. 

I urge everyone to not have the mind set to get big at all cost. Instead,think in terms of training for the rest of your life using low to moderate dosages. I am of the opinion that higher dosages do bring forth more gains but there's a price to pay that's not worth it in the end!

----------


## slimshady01

> above


That for the post Ron, I have been
On anti estrogens for a while but low only .25 eod of arimidex . I've found that this keeps my sex drive better then without.. Do you think I should stop? I'm not really gyno prone but if that small amount of anti e is more negative then positive I would.

----------


## The Titan99

> That for the post Ron, I have been
> On anti estrogens for a while but low only .25 eod of arimidex. I've found that this keeps my sex drive better then without.. Do you think I should stop? I'm not really gyno prone but if that small amount of anti e is more negative then positive I would.


I was wondering this too. I've been taking 12.5 mg of Aromasin ed for about 8 weeks. My E2 was in the 300's and I was retaining so much water my feet and ankles were swollen up worse than my pregnant girlfriend's. This was alzo raising my BP even when taking cialas and amlopine. Now it's down towards 140/85 even on high Tren (stopping tren for a while in a couple of weeks like you said.) Going to go with test and that new Ukrainian HGH only for a while with maybe some masteron .) My questions the same. With your traditional cycles maybe AI is alright, but for guy's on AAS year around (Slingshot) do you think they do more harm than good? I'm going to do bw at the end of this cycle to see how the stane has effected my lipids etc. Thanks Ron.

----------


## just40

Ronnie ~ Have a FEW questions for you and would like to gain some of your insight along with a new schedule for workouts and diet. That is if your looking for a new client?

Great thread been a very informant read.

----------


## Yellow

Ron, 

I am 5 weeks out of show. I have been using 100mg Test Prop EOD + 100mg Tren Acetate EOD + 100mg Masteron Prop EOD (dosing 1.35cc EOD from a blend of 225mg/ml consists of 75mg Test Prop + 75mg Tren Ace + 75mg Masteron Prop).
I am also taking 50mg Proviron daily.

I usually stop test prop around 7-10 days out, but since I am using a blend of 3 compounds and don't have access to single compound test prop. I am going to stay on the gear until show day, but this includes test prop also since it's in a blend form.
I am using femara (pharm grade letrozole ) for the last 2 weeks. 
What do you think I should do to achieve maximum dryness while still using test prop until show day?
Any thoughts?

Many Thanks Ron.

----------


## daniel20

Ronnie, felt like I may have torn my left pec doing weighted dips today during my shoulder/triceps routine. The pain isn't too bad just when I flex the pec muscle hard it's a sharp pain on the outside of muscle near the underarm/shoulder. Going to see physiotherapist but in the mean time how would you recommend training chest? Anything you can recommend to help the recovery? I'm 6 weeks into the first reload and annoyed I may have to stop training chest for a couple of weeks.
Routine is:
Monday Shoulder / Triceps / Abs
Tuesday Back / Traps
Thursday Chest / Biceps / Forearms
Friday Legs / Calves

Current cycle is:
Test E 200mg week
Tren E 400mg week
No anti e's
Caber 0.25mg 2 x week

Thanks

----------


## mass.hunk

Hey ronnie .. 

. Im from india , i have 4 weeks left for my contest . Currently im using masteron + tren 700mg / week ,stanazol 700 mg /week , testosterone 700 mg / week . Proviron 50 mg .. .. my body has great affinity for water retention .. i want to be in shredded condition . Pls help me out with dieuretics . 

Thanks a lot in advance ron...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> here is my last slingshot of the year and will give myself a much needed break after this. This is what I have planned. This is my 3rd slingshot cycle.
> 
> Stats -
> 
> 26 
> 5'11
> 190lbs
> ...


I need to know your goals. If you are not competing, I see no need in adding anything to test and tren except mast. Also, I would keep tren on the low end of the scale since it can hurt your lipids. No more than 300 mgs weekly!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=slimshady01;6474553]That for the post Ron, I have been
On anti estrogens for a while but low only .25 eod of arimidex . I've found that this keeps my sex drive better then without.. Do you think I should stop? I'm not really gyno prone but if that small amount of anti e is more negative then positive I would. Arimidex is always an option but aromasin alone or nolvadex combined with some masteron is a better option because it does not mess up your lipids like arimidex. In your case it's a trade off. Adding more drugs to counteract others is never the best solution but if your sex drive is improving you could try a little aromasin eod or just use less test. 

Steroids alone (some much more than others) increase bad cholesterol and lower good cholesterol. A high protein diet can as well unless you place primary emphasis on eating cooked egg whites and drinking liquid egg whites. You don't have to consume red meat to jack up cholesterol. You can do it from a lot of fish and chicken as well. I think people tend to forget this. [/QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I was wondering this too. I've been taking 12.5 mg of Aromasin ed for about 8 weeks. My E2 was in the 300's and I was retaining so much water my feet and ankles were swollen up worse than my pregnant girlfriend's. This was alzo raising my BP even when taking cialas and amlopine. Now it's down towards 140/85 even on high Tren (stopping tren for a while in a couple of weeks like you said.) Going to go with test and that new Ukrainian HGH only for a while with maybe some masteron .) My questions the same. With your traditional cycles maybe AI is alright, but for guy's on AAS year around (Slingshot) do you think they do more harm than good? I'm going to do bw at the end of this cycle to see how the stane has effected my lipids etc. Thanks Ron.The water retention from test will be helped with arimidex but it wont do anything to lower blood pressure from tren. I have found that diet plays a huge role in how much water you will or will not hold while using aromatizing anabolics like testosterone . Less carbs/fats/salt/body fat=less water retention. Swelling of the ankles is a sign your diet is not optimal more than your estrogen is high. However, high e2 can cause edema. I would use aromasin or nolvadex /masteron instead of arimidex. I have found most people take in too much salt and don't drink enough when using testosterone. I also think bulking up is more of the culprit than high estrogen in terms of holding water. I would also try using less test, more mast, and add gh and see how you do before adding maybe 20 mgs of nolvadex daily with mast or a little aromasin.
> 
> Long term use of arimidex is not a great idea IMO. I would also like to point out that your body eventually adapts to testosterone and you will hold less water using the same dosages. I know of people who swolled up bad using a gram of test weekly when they started cycling and now if they watch thier diet they don't hold a lot of water. I've witnessed the same thing with females using anavar! I also think the more anti-estrogens you use, the more your body adapts to them-hence the need start using them even when using small amounts of test that normally would not be indicated. Anti-es used long term are not healthy. I realize gyno prone people need them but a lot of people abuse them and don't even realize it. Anti-es are very powerful anti-cancer drugs that deliver potent side effects (some of which are unkown)! If possible it's better to use less test and stay off the anti-es.


I am looking forward to seeing baby pictures. You have a beautiful girlfriend so I know you are going to have one cute baby!

----------


## slimshady01

Thanks for the post Ron ! I actually stopped my AI and I am going to see how I do off. 

Another question for you, I think I'm going to get some of that Ukraine jintropin . The ones that the vets on here and others are running. They seem to be legit and licensed not generic china crap! 

I'm going to get 600iu but really want to get my money's worth. Would 2-3 IU a day 5 on 2 off be enough? I'm not looking for huge mass but rather fat loss and keep it off with my already strict year round diet. Some tissue growth and anti aging benefits would be nice as well.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, 
> 
> I am 5 weeks out of show. I have been using 100mg Test Prop EOD + 100mg Tren Acetate EOD + 100mg Masteron Prop EOD (dosing 1.35cc EOD from a blend of 225mg/ml consists of 75mg Test Prop + 75mg Tren Ace + 75mg Masteron Prop).
> I am also taking 50mg Proviron daily.
> 
> I usually stop test prop around 7-10 days out, but since I am using a blend of 3 compounds and don't have access to single compound test prop. I am going to stay on the gear until show day, but this includes test prop also since it's in a blend form.
> I am using femara (pharm grade letrozole ) for the last 2 weeks. 
> What do you think I should do to achieve maximum dryness while still using test prop until show day?
> Any thoughts?
> ...


[COLOR="#B22222"]I would do your last injection 2 days before the show. The pharm grade femara should take out the water. Do not use diurectics as they can cause kidney faiure and kill you!

Carb up all day Tuesday if the pre-judging is on Saturday morning. Drink a lot of water starting Wednesday (day after carb load) and go back on low carb/fat diet that got you contest ready. Continue drinking a lot until 8pm Friday night before the show, then cut off all water. 

Take in salt for breakfast on egg whites daily starting now. On friday morning (day before the show) skip salting your egg whites for breakfast in order to lose more water Friday night. Do a moderate fat load on Friday night before going to bed. Peanut butter is a good choice. Add salt back into diet early Saturday morning before show and fat load some more and add in a few carbs to ensure glycogen levels are good. Don't drink anything until after pre-judging and you will be dry given body fat levels are very low.

How much letro are you planning on using daily beginning 2 weeks out? And how many times per day?  [/COLOR]

----------


## Yellow

> I would do your last injection 2 days before the show. The pharm grade femara should take out the water. Do not use diurectics as they can cause kidney faiure and kill you!
> 
> Carb up all day Tuesday if the pre-judging is on Saturday morning. Drink a lot of water starting Wednesday (day after carb load) and go back on low carb/fat diet that got you contest ready. Continue drinking a lot until 8pm Friday night before the show, then cut off all water. 
> 
> Take in salt for breakfast on egg whites daily starting now. On friday morning (day before the show) skip salting your egg whites for breakfast in order to lose more water Friday night. Do a moderate fat load on Friday night before going to bed. Peanut butter is a good choice. Add salt back into diet early Saturday morning before show and fat load some more and add in a few carbs to ensure glycogen levels are good. Don't drink anything until after pre-judging and you will be dry given body fat levels are very low.
> 
> How much letro are you planning on using daily beginning 2 weeks out? And how many times per day?



Wow.. Very great advice & awesome explanation, Ron..

My pre-judging is on Sunday Morning around 10.00 AM
I am an Asian Bodybuilder who weigh around 165lbs (contest weight) and 5'8" tall.
How much fat load should I do on Saturday night? Should I incorporate carbs too when fat loading the night before show?

FYI, I am also taking 200mg per week Tren Enanthate (due to having leftover vials from last cycle) in addition to 100mg Test Prop EOD + 100mg Tren Acetate EOD + 100mg Masteron Prop EOD + 50mg Oral Winstrol Daily + 50mg Proviron Daily.

I have Novartis Femara 2.5mg Tablets (Pharm Grade Letrozole ).
I am planning on using 1/2 tabs or 1.25mg daily beginning 2 weeks out. Do you think it's enough since I am already getting some estrogen control effects from 100mg Masteron Prop EOD + 50mg Oral Winny daily + 50mg Proviron daily?

Thanks a lot, Ron..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron -
> 
> here is my last slingshot of the year and will give myself a much needed break after this. This is what I have planned. This is my 3rd slingshot cycle.
> 
> Stats -
> 
> 26 
> 5'11
> 190lbs
> ...


*I am on my iPad so I will answer everything right here. 1) lower tren to 300 mgs once a week during first reload and add 25 mgs of dbol if you want to maximize gains. I am not a huge fan of Orals due to side effects but dbol at 25 mgs daily will provide more size-strength. 2) For maximum hardness reduce test to 500 mgs weekly during second reload. Increase tren to 600 mgs per week. Add 40 mgs of anavar daily. 3) continue using HCG during deloads. 4) don't use proviron if you have issues with hair loss. 5) Add 3 grams of EPA/DHA dailyu from fish oils, 4000 ius of Vitamin D3, and some niacin B3 alogn with a b-complex daily to help keep cholesterol and homosysteine levels in check 6) everything else looks good!

NOTE: I want to make something very clear-this cycle will provide awesome results. However, Test only cycles are by far the most user friendly health wise. All RECREATIONAL BODYBUILDERS should emphasize test only cycles throughout most of the year. Save the more harsh drugs like tren, orals, and clen for precontest or when trying to peak for a beach trip during the summer. Use test the rest of the year in order to maintain good health. Low dosages of GH are safe as well. I hope everyone please listens to my advice..Thanks guys,*

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

Hey guys. Looking for some advice. I'm going into week 2 of my first cycle ever, wanting to maximize what I have access to. I am 28 years old. I am 6'0" 215 lbs and have been training 5 days a week for 2 years. I have a clean, high protein diet. I have never used any gear before though. I thought I was ready and educated enough to begin a basic cycle, but I'm second guessing myself now. I began last week with one ML of dual test (E and C) at 200 Mg per ML and one ML of Deca at 200 Mg per ML. This is how it was explained to me as the best way to use it. I am using 10 Mg of Aromasin ED as an AI...right now after what I've started with, I have at my disposal: 9 ML of Dual Test at 200 Mg/ML, 9 ML of Deca at 200Mg/ML and about 700 Mg of Aromasin left. (I have a plan for PCT that I'm not inquiring about yet). I would like to get opinions on how to maximize results from what I have and how to dose it safely at the same time. If I keep going on the same track I've been on, I'll be dosing again on Monday. Please let me know what you think.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the post Ron ! I actually stopped my AI and I am going to see how I do off. 
> 
> Another question for you, I think I'm going to get some of that Ukraine jintropin . The ones that the vets on here and others are running. They seem to be legit and licensed not generic china crap! 
> 
> I'm going to get 600iu but really want to get my money's worth. Would 2-3 IU a day 5 on 2 off be enough? I'm not looking for huge mass but rather fat loss and keep it off with my already strict year round diet. Some tissue growth and anti aging benefits would be nice as well.


All Jintropin still comes out of China I do believe but what you have described is in fact pharm grade and gtg. 3-4 ius 7 days per week would be your best bet. Taking off the weekends is a bad approach IMO.

----------


## slimshady01

> All Jintropin still comes out of China I do believe but what you have described is in fact pharm grade and gtg. 3-4 ius 7 days per week would be your best bet. Taking off the weekends is a bad approach IMO.


Thanks ron for the update.

, ill squeeze 3iu 7 days a week taken at 630am then eat an hour later. 

I will also run ghtp6 with modgrf 1-29 post workout and before bed along side with hgh upon waking.. I hear this is good with those running low GH like myself.

It's ordered and will start ASAP .. Do u think this dosage schedule is good?

----------


## Bingaz

Hey ron could you please critique my potential cycle ? i plan on competing next year. stats 25 215lbs around 13-15%bf 

Reload
week 1-8 625mg sus
week 1-8 450mg deca 
week 1-4 30mg dbol 

Deload
week 9-10 250mg sus
week 9-10 150mg deca

Reload
week 11-18 1000mg sus
week 11-18 600mg deca
week 11-14 30mg beastdrol

deload 18-20 no gear as i plan to do a full blown pct. i have prami,clomid,hcg and adex and would like your advice on when its best to take these on my deload phase or wait untill my full blown pct? id like to minimise testicular atrophy as possible.

appreciate the great thread.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

steroids .....cause sleep apnea?????

----------


## AnabolicDoc

Yes testosterone and other AAS can suppress the central respiratory drive center in the brain causing central sleep apnea. HGH on the other has can increase the tissue in the airway causing obstructive sleep apnea.

----------


## Pumpyouupv2

I just got my first bottle of Pituitary Growth Hormone when should i take the pills it just says take 2xpills daily. please help with any advice when to take them.

----------


## daniel20

Ronnie, what cycle is going to provide more gains for second reload?

Option 1 (more water retention so more size I assume)
Test e 1000mg week
Tren e 250mg or 400mg week (at 400mg on current reload)
Dbol 50mg ed

Option 2 (tren being the stronger steroid = more muscle gains??)
Test e 200mg week
Tren e 600mg week
Dbol 50mg ed

Current reload (tried low test high tren to assess how I get on with tren)
Test e 200mg week
Tren e 400mg week
Finding I tolerate tren quite well, only had a handful of sleepless nights.

Sitting at 225lb 8% bf 6'2. Looking to hit 230-235lb by end of second reload.

Thanks

----------


## Bingaz

Daniel mate have u tried this protocol before ? Trying to search around see if people recovered etc.

----------


## DS_Slater

Hey Ronnie! I'm trying out your training program, you mentioned 12 sets a week during a blast for major muscle groups such as chest, but how many sets minor muscles such as biceps, triceps, and shoulders? Also my split is

1) Chest/triceps/abs
2) Back/biceps
3) Shoulders/abs
4) Legs

Would it really be detrimental to do 12 working sets per workout instead of per week because I train at a higher frequency? Also in your older Slingshot article from 2007 your training system was different, it was 2 week prime/4 week blast/2 week cruise, did you change it? I love the idea of having a prime (like a mini-cut to lose bodyfat in the middle of a bulk, and to prime your body for future gains once you go into a caloric surplus) do you have a new protocol for it?

----------


## karrion

awesome idea, thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey guys. Looking for some advice. I'm going into week 2 of my first cycle ever, wanting to maximize what I have access to. I am 28 years old. I am 6'0" 215 lbs and have been training 5 days a week for 2 years. I have a clean, high protein diet. I have never used any gear before though. I thought I was ready and educated enough to begin a basic cycle, but I'm second guessing myself now. I began last week with one ML of dual test (E and C) at 200 Mg per ML and one ML of Deca at 200 Mg per ML. This is how it was explained to me as the best way to use it. I am using 10 Mg of Aromasin ED as an AI...right now after what I've started with, I have at my disposal: 9 ML of Dual Test at 200 Mg/ML, 9 ML of Deca at 200Mg/ML and about 700 Mg of Aromasin left. (I have a plan for PCT that I'm not inquiring about yet). I would like to get opinions on how to maximize results from what I have and how to dose it safely at the same time. If I keep going on the same track I've been on, I'll be dosing again on Monday. Please let me know what you think. *Simpy inject 1 cc of test and 1 cc of deca once a week in the same syringe. A once a week shot is adequate for a first cycle. You don't need aromasin unless gyno appears. Proviron or masterone would have made a good addition to this cycle.*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Wow.. Very great advice & awesome explanation, Ron..
> 
> My pre-judging is on Sunday Morning around 10.00 AM
> I am an Asian Bodybuilder who weigh around 165lbs (contest weight) and 5'8" tall.
> How much fat load should I do on Saturday night? Should I incorporate carbs too when fat loading the night before show? [B]A large rib-eye steak or 6 level tbsp of peanut butter works well. [U]Also, do a fleet enema to cleanse your colon right before going to bed.[[/U]/B]
> FYI, I am also taking 200mg per week Tren Enanthate (due to having leftover vials from last cycle) in addition to 100mg Test Prop EOD + 100mg Tren Acetate EOD + 100mg Masteron Prop EOD + 50mg Oral Winstrol Daily + 50mg Proviron Daily.
> 
> I have Novartis Femara 2.5mg Tablets (Pharm Grade Letrozole ).
> I am planning on using 1/2 tabs or 1.25mg daily beginning 2 weeks out. Do you think it's enough since I am already getting some estrogen control effects from 100mg Masteron Prop EOD + 50mg Oral Winny daily + 50mg Proviron daily?
> *1/2 a tab of Femera will work due to it's potency but if you have enough in stock to to take a whole tab it wouldn't hurt.*Thanks a lot, Ron..


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Great initial post, and many since. I learned a lot, but i haven't read 125 pages deep yet. Great support you're offering.
> 
> I have a question, but you're probably going to suggest i read all 125 pages.. which i should - and i plan to, but i might forget my question by the time i finish it. Feel free to tell me to read 125 pages but i'll ask anyway on the off chance it hasn't been asked and you're feeling nice 
> 
> I read that after 8 weeks we should take "less anabolics". I have modest goals, and have no plans for long-term use. I've read several people talk about 12 week cycles. Is your system designed for longer-term use or can it be equally applicable to 'single cycles' where it might be months before i do another cycle (if ever). *No one does just one cycle but the Slingshot method is designed to do a 20 week cycle then go off and PCT or continue. So, yes you can do just one cycle and stop. A 20 week cycle will allow you to make and keep more gains than the standard 8-12 weeks cycles that used to be popular in the past.* If it can/should be used for 'one off' cycles too, please clarify the reduction of anabolics at 8 weeks. Should i reduce it until 12 weeks and then stop? *You use more anabolics for 8 weeks (RELOAD) less anabolics sich as 1 cc of test-e for 2 weeks (DELOAD) then more again for anotfer 8 weeks (RELOAD) then less for 2 weeks (DELOAD) to prevent shocking your system before proceeding to a PCT with HCG or even better HMG!*
> Thanks. Sometimes i worry about asking such questions. I feel a bit stupid, but i'm not. I'm just ignorant.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, felt like I may have torn my left pec doing weighted dips today during my shoulder/triceps routine. The pain isn't too bad just when I flex the pec muscle hard it's a sharp pain on the outside of muscle near the underarm/shoulder. Going to see physiotherapist but in the mean time how would you recommend training chest? Anything you can recommend to help the recovery? I'm 6 weeks into the first reload and annoyed I may have to stop training chest for a couple of weeks.
> Routine is:
> Monday Shoulder / Triceps / Abs
> Tuesday Back / Traps
> Thursday Chest / Biceps / Forearms
> Friday Legs / Calves
> 
> Current cycle is:
> Test E 200mg week
> ...


Sounds like a slight partial tear of the pec tendon but an MRI will be needed to find out for certain. You should not be training your chest if you have a tear. Rest is the only remedy and surgery is required if the tear is significant. When surgery is required you will experience lumping and cramping. The area also tends to turn black and blue right after you rip it. 

I would not do any more dips and I would stay away from flat bench
Press from here on out.I would let it heal and then try to rehab in 6 weeks with light cable presses and some pushups. A surgery will set you behind a full year. It's going to be easier to tear from here on out so proceed with caution by using strict form and about 5 warm up sets before starting your work sets.

----------


## daniel20

> Sounds like a slight partial tear of the pec tendon but an MRI will be needed to find out for certain. You should not be training your chest if you have a tear. Rest is the only remedy and surgery is required if the tear is significant. When surgery is required you will experience lumping and cramping. The area also tends to turn black and blue right after you rip it. 
> 
> I would not do any more dips and I would stay away from flat bench
> Press from here on out.I would let it heal and then try to rehab in 6 weeks with light cable presses and some pushups. A surgery will set you behind a full year. It's going to be easier to tear from here on out so proceed with caution by using strict form and about 5 warm up sets before starting your work sets.


Thanks Ronnie,

I got lucky as it has turned out to be only a minor strain. Was caused by failure to warm up properly on dips. Learnt my lesson though! The pain while unflexed has gone away after a week now but when tensed I can still feel a minor pain under the underarm. Didn't bruise or turn black/blue which was the indication that the physio felt it wasn't torn. 

Did a VERY light session on Chest today of 6 sets of machine press and 3 sets of machine flys. Felt fine but I'm going to keep at the machines for a while and stay away from dips and bench.

Thanks again

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie,
> 
> I got lucky as it has turned out to be only a minor strain. Was caused by failure to warm up properly on dips. Learnt my lesson though! The pain while unflexed has gone away after a week now but when tensed I can still feel a minor pain under the underarm. Didn't bruise or turn black/blue which was the indication that the physio felt it wasn't torn. 
> 
> Did a VERY light session on Chest today of 6 sets of machine press and 3 sets of machine flys. Felt fine but I'm going to keep at the machines for a while and stay away from dips and bench.
> 
> Thanks again


Well that's great news! Yes stay off the free weights for a while because if it decides to tear the weight could come slamming down on your chest before your spotter has time to grab it. It could cause serious injury or worse so err on the side of caution..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> steroids .....cause sleep apnea????? *Like AnabolicDoc stated anabolics can suppress the central respiratory drive center in the brain causing central sleep apnea. Tren and anadrol are by far the worst IMO! No one knows if steroids can increase the tissue in the airway causing obstructive sleep apnea but my guess is that it could over-time*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ron could you please critique my potential cycle ? I plan on competing next year. Stats 25 215lbs around 13-15%bf 
> 
> reload
> week 1-8 625mg sus
> week 1-8 450mg deca 
> week 1-4 30mg dbol 
> 
> deload
> week 9-10 250mg sus
> ...


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I just got my first bottle of Pituitary Growth Hormone when should i take the pills it just says take 2xpills daily. please help with any advice when to take them. *Real GH has to be injected. I have no idea what you are taking so I am not qualified to provide an answer..Sorry!*


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie, what cycle is going to provide more gains for second reload?
> 
> Option 1 (more water retention so more size I assume)
> Test e 1000mg week
> Tren e 250mg or 400mg week (at 400mg on current reload)
> Dbol 50mg ed
> 
> Option 2 (tren being the stronger steroid = more muscle gains??)
> Test e 200mg week
> ...


above

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ron..cause of pain???? small knot on upper mid..bicep....

----------


## Dadstrength

Hey Ronnie great article. I've started using it along with a 20 week test e cycle. I do however have one question. Am I suppose to do a 4 week reload then 2 week deload, then repeat, as far as the training volume. ( I'm not speaking of the aas cycle) or is it 8 weeks high volume then 2 weeks low? I'm confused. Once again I'm only talking about the workout. Not the aas cycle. 
I'm sure you answered this already but being a father of 2 I only had enough time to page 40 of the posts lol time isn't a luxury afforded to me. Thank you.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie! I'm trying out your training program, you mentioned 12 sets a week during a blast for major muscle groups such as chest, but how many sets minor muscles such as biceps, triceps, and shoulders? Also my split is
> 
> 1) Chest/triceps/abs
> 2) Back/biceps
> 3) Shoulders/abs
> 4) Legs
> 
> Would it really be detrimental to do 12 working sets per workout instead of per week because I train at a higher frequency? Also in your older Slingshot article from 2007 your training system was different, it was 2 week prime/4 week blast/2 week cruise, did you change it? I love the idea of having a prime (like a mini-cut to lose bodyfat in the middle of a bulk, and to prime your body for future gains once you go into a caloric surplus) do you have a new protocol for it?


I would not employ the older Slingshot method. The updated version is far superior. You don't need a prime unless you are totally burned out from over- training. You should not allow yourself to gain a bunch of fat during an 8 week blast just to see the scales increase because it's not real muscle. Furthermore, if you gain a bunch of fat by bulking up your blood pressure will increase, cholesterol will go up and you will become insulin resistant. Slow gains that are lean is the key! 

You should do around 12 intense work sets for major body parts like the chest and arms each week. For body parts like traps and hams 6 sets is good. 12 sets for quads is good. 6 sets for back width is good and 9 sets is good for back thickness.You should be performing more than 12 sets total in aany given workout. 

A better 4 day split:
Day 1 chest/ biceps/forearms
Day 2 off
Day 3 back/rear delts
Day 4 off
Day 5 shoulders/triceps/traps
Day 6 legs
Day 7 off
Repeat cycle on day 8.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie great article. I've started using it along with a 20 week test e cycle. I do however have one question. Am I suppose to do a 4 week reload then 2 week deload, then repeat, as far as the training volume. ( I'm not speaking of the aas cycle) or is it 8 weeks high volume then 2 weeks low? I'm confused. Once again I'm only talking about the workout. Not the aas cycle. 
> I'm sure you answered this already but being a father of 2 I only had enough time to page 40 of the posts lol time isn't a luxury afforded to me. Thank you.


It's 8 weeks high volume (reload) then 2 weeks low volume (deload).

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ron..cause of pain???? small knot on upper mid..bicep....


Sounds like bicipital tenon it's in long head of bicep. You need to get your shoulder checked out. It could be a number of things such as a torn labrum, swollen bursa sac, or rotator cuff. Something is impinging in your shoulder where the bicep tendon attaches. What exercise is setting it off or hurt it to begin with?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Daniel mate have u tried this protocol before ? Trying to search around see if people recovered etc.


Recovering from a 20 week cycle is no different than recovering from a 12 week cycle. The key is using pharm grade HCG or HMG during Post Cycle Therapy .

----------


## Dadstrength

Thanks for the help Ronnie.

----------


## Sfla80

ok Ronnie, just read through all this, first time reading this. My source actually lead me to this thread. 

So I will have 60 ml test e 250
140ml winny 75mg
140 anavar 50mg. 

What I was thinking of doing was. 

1-8 Test e 500wk
1-8 Anavar 80mg Ed
9-10 Test e 300-400mg wk
11-18(20)? test e 500mg wk
16-22 wk winny at 75mg wk

then pct at 24-28 wks 
Standard pct
Nolva 40/20/20/20
clomid 100/50/50/50 
Or does this need to be a 6 wk pct?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok Ronnie, just read through all this, first time reading this. My source actually lead me to this thread. 
> 
> So I will have 60 ml test e 250
> 140ml winny 75mg
> 140 anavar 50mg. 
> 
> What I was thinking of doing was. 
> 
> 1-8 Test e 500wk
> ...


Run the winstrol at 5O per day through weeks 11-18. Then deload with 200 mgs of test for 2 weeks. Finish off by starting PCT week 21. Hcg for 3 weeks. Come off clomid and nolvadex after 4 weeks.

----------


## Sfla80

> Run the winstrol at 5O per day through weeks 11-18. Then deload with 200 mgs of test for 2 weeks. Finish off by starting PCT week 21. Hcg for 3 weeks. Come off clomid and nolvadex after 4 weeks.


Ok four questions:

1. Hcg throughout the 20 wks and three weeks into pct correct?

2. Both deloading phasing run test at 200 or just the last one going into pct? 

3. Pct isn't 14 days after? So wouldn't it be wk 22? 

4. This will be my 4th cycle. Is this recommended or wait to have more experience?

----------


## The Titan99

Here's a quick workout question. On my leg workout I was really producing amazing results then in Dec I had a fracture that healed in 4-5 weeks. The side effect of the limping was a lower back problem that persists still. Anyway, almost have this under control. The question is a matter of volume. This is what it looks like.

Smith Machine Squats 2 warm up sets - 3 sets to failure 8-12 reps

Giant Split Squats w/step behind - 3 sets to failure 8-12 reps

Hack Squats - 3 sets to failure 8-12 reps

Seated Leg Curls - 6 sets to failure 8-12 reps

I used to do calves on this day but I do them on chest day since I'm usually shot after this.

The thing is, I hate those seated leg curls. They aggravate my back problems and I never really make any progress weight wise. Unfortunately I my gym doesn't have a laying down style leg curl set up. (Membership for me is 42 USD per year so you can't have it all I guess.)

I'm wanting to start doing 4 sets on the first three exercises and only do maybe 4 sets on the seated leg curls. Do the giant split Squats hit the hamstrings enough to count as a hamstring exercise? It feels like it does, but maybe I'm just feeling it in the glutes...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=goode80;6497028]Ok four questions:

1. Hcg throughout the 20 wks and three weeks into pct correct? *2 weeks into pct is enough with hcg since you are running throughout*
2. Both deloading phasing run test at 200 or just the last one going into pct? *200 during both deloads*

3. Pct isn't 14 days after? So wouldn't it be wk 22? *you can start pct at week 21* 

4. This will be my 4th cycle. Is this recommended or wait to have more experience? *Looks fine too me![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Here's a quick workout question. On my leg workout I was really producing amazing results then in Dec I had a fracture that healed in 4-5 weeks. The side effect of the limping was a lower back problem that persists still. Anyway, almost have this under control. The question is a matter of volume. This is what it looks like.
> 
> Smith Machine Squats 2 warm up sets - 3 sets to failure 8-12 reps
> 
> Giant Split Squats w/step behind - 3 sets to failure 8-12 reps
> 
> Hack Squats - 3 sets to failure 8-12 reps
> 
> Seated Leg Curls - 6 sets to failure 8-12 reps
> ...


above

----------


## lla23

Hi Mr Ronnie,

I'm Chris from Singapore. I'm interested to do steriods , i'm not competing nor looking to get BIG within a yr but i'm curious to find out what can steroids do in the long run. I looking to gain more size and maintain certain amount of leanness, I'm more looking it as a long term commitment rather than a short term and a quick fix..... but i need some guidelines if u would be able share with me. 

My questions are, what is the basic guidelines do i have to do or follow when i'm on steroids? 
"How often do i hv to do a Blood work test, every 3 mths or 6 mths?" 
"What do i need to look at when i have a blood work result?"
"How long should i rest for every cycle i do?" 
"Do i still need to use supplements while I'm still on it"?
"What pharmaceutical company is recommended?" 
"In terms of efficient, is Oral better or injection better?" 

Here's wat i have been doing now.

I'm a Asian, 32 yrs old a personal trainer for 8 yrs, Ectomorph.. I started training when i was 25 yrs weighing 58Kg, Currently i'm weight 72Kg with a BF of 12%. 

My meals usually i start with High Fat and Protein (RED MEAT) in e earlier part of the day and will adjust Lower Fat and Protein (WHITE MEAT) and with more Unrefined Carbs (White Rice, Sweet or Potato) towards the evening and my last meals. I do design my program and periodize them every 5 & 6 weeks and use slow or fast tempo depending on the selection of e exercises and the program.

Hope u will be able to help me with the basic guidelines or fundamentals. Thank you for your time reading this. 

Regards,
Chris

----------


## The Titan99

So how about 5/5/5 sets of Smith machine squats, giant split squats, hack squats, then 6 sets of calve raises for a total of 21 sets? I like doing leg presses but the machine at my gym is one of those that angle up and with any kind of decent weight on it I hurt my lower back.

----------


## briansvk

Ronnie what do you think about this plan till the end of the year:

reload: 1,1g test E, 583mg deca / week
deload: 250mg test E / week

reload: 1,1g test E, 583mg deca, 350mg Tren Hexa / week + 50 (or 100??) mg Anadrol /day -> maximize gains, cruel bulking phase
deload:250mg test E / week

reload: will see but probably 700mg Test P, 525mg Tren Hexa, 350 Mast Prop /week -> clean up diet to harden gained mass

----------


## The Titan99

Is NPP too short an ester to use twice a week (for joint support) or does it need to be more frequent?

----------


## OnTheSauce

Mast should be higher than 350

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Is NPP too short an ester to use twice a week (for joint support) or does it need to be more frequent?


You're good with 2x a week. 7 day half life I believe. 3x a week probably be better, but 2 will work

----------


## tigerspawn

Thanks Ronnie

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Sounds like bicipital tenon it's in long head of bicep. You need to get your shoulder checked out. It could be a number of things such as a torn labrum, swollen bursa sac, or rotator cuff. Something is impinging in your shoulder where the bicep tendon attaches. What exercise is setting it off or hurt it to begin with?


throwing baseball..with nephew...

----------


## JWP806

This...thread...should have...a sub...section for ol' vascular vince...

----------


## xXthehulkXx

28 yrs
5'4"
217 lbs
9% bf, 9 point pinch test, 3-4 months ago.

12 weeks out from a show and would love your opinion. 

Currently on 1000mg test e
1200mg deca 
120mg tbol

Starting 10 weeks out I'm switching to

1000mg prop week 
700mg tren a week 
700mg mast p week 
Might add primo at 600mg a week. Not sure yet.

At 8 weeks out I'm adding anavar at 120mg ed.

At 4 weeks out I'm adding winstrol at 50mg eod. 

Running t3 at 100mcg and albuterol at 9mg, as an aid. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

Want to stop all injects about 1 week out and keep orals. 

Start letro at 2.5mg 2 weeks out. 

My training is the slingshot method with this split.

Saturday- chest, tricep, and abs
Sunday- hams, calves, and quads 
Monday- cardio 
Tuesday- shoulders and traps
Wednesday- back and biceps 
Thursday and Friday- cardio 

Doing fasted cardio 4-6 times a week as well for 25-45 min. And, 60 min on my regular cardio days. 

Diet is
Protein- 410g from chicken, eggs, fish, and protein shakes

Carbs- 370g from oatmeal, brown rice, and sweet potatoes

Fat- 125g from eggs, chicken, fish, and natural peanut butter 

Will carb cycle if I stop dropping bf.

Anything you would change? Really appreciate the time you take for us.

----------


## slimshady01

> This...thread...should have...a sub...section for ol' vascular vince...


Lol that's funny

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This...thread...should have...a sub...section for ol' vascular vince*...LOL..Gonna have to start charging vince..*.


above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hi mr ronnie,
> 
> i'm chris from singapore. I'm interested to do steriods , i'm not competing nor looking to get big within a yr but i'm curious to find out what can steroids do in the long run. I looking to gain more size and maintain certain amount of leanness, i'm more looking it as a long term commitment rather than a short term and a quick fix..... But i need some guidelines if u would be able share with me. 
> 
> My questions are, what is the basic guidelines do i have to do or follow when i'm on steroids? *i would use 500 mgs of test-e or test-c weekly and 50 mgs of proviron daily to control estrogen.*
> "how often do i hv to do a blood work test, every 3 mths or 6 mths?" *6 months is good once a baseline is established* 
> "what do i need to look at when i have a blood work result?" *1) full liver panel -weight training primarily causes ast elevation, but also raises alt so don't panic if it comes back high. If ast is normal and alt is elevated, it can be liver cell destruction instead of muscle destruction which is reason for concern.. The key to liver health is to avoid stressing it with orals for lengthy periods of time. Test is user friendly on the liver! Take 3-5 days from training to ensure it's not from weight training before giving blood. 2) lipid levels - take fish oils, b3 and d3 to help keep lipids in check. 3) blood-hematocrit levels, etc- give blood every 3 months to lower red blood cell count and a baby aspirin can be used to thin out blood but there are risk taking aspirin such as bleeding ulcers and hem rods. 4) kidney. - cialis at 5 to 10 mgs 5) along with aspirin helps keep blood presure in check. Stay lean, reduce salt, increase fluids, keep carb intake moderate,, and watch estrogen levels.prostate-psa. 6) hormone levels -test and estrogen. Get a baseline pre-cycle to compare with post cycle. It's good practice to have blood work done while on cycle to see what's really going on. Here's a link to a website showing normal ranges on standard blood test-* 
> http://www.bloodbook.com/ranges.html
> 
> ...


BLOOD TEST REFERENCE RANGE CHART 
Test 
Reference Range (conventional units*) 

17 Hydroxyprogesterone (Men) 0.06-3.0 mg/L 
17 Hydroxyprogesterone (Women) Follicular phase 0.2-1.0 mg/L 
25-hydroxyvitamin D (25(OH)D) 8-80 ng/mL 
Acetoacetate <3 mg/dL 
Acidity (pH) 7.35 - 7.45 
Alcohol 0 mg/dL (more than 0.1 mg/dL normally indicates intoxication) (ethanol) 
Ammonia 15 - 50 µg of nitrogen/dL 
Amylase 53 - 123 units/L 
Ascorbic Acid 0.4 - 1.5 mg/dL 
Bicarbonate 18 - 23 mEq/L (carbon dioxide content) 
Bilirubin Direct: up to 0.4 mg/dL
Total: up to 1.0 mg/dL 
Blood Volume 8.5 - 9.1% of total body weight 
Calcium 8.2 - 10.6 mg/dL (normally slightly higher in children) 
Carbon Dioxide Pressure 35 - 45 mm Hg 
Carbon Monoxide Less than 5% of total hemoglobin 
CD4 Cell Count 500 - 1500 cells/µL 
Ceruloplasmin 15 - 60 mg/dL 
Chloride 98 - 106 mEq/L 
Complete Blood Cell Count (CBC) Tests include: hemoglobin, hematocrit, mean corpuscular hemoglobin, mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration, mean corpuscular volume, platelet count, white Blood cell count 
Please click each to view an individual test value. 
Copper Total: 70 - 150 µg/dL 
Creatine Kinase (CK or CPK) Male: 38 - 174 units/L 
Female: 96 - 140 units/L 
Creatine Kinase Isoenzymes 5% MB or less 
Creatinine 0.6 - 1.2 mg/dL 
Electrolytes Test includes: calcium, chloride, magnesium, potassium, sodium
Please click each to view an individual test value. 
Erythrocyte Sedimentation Rate (ESR or Sed-Rate) Male: 1 - 13 mm/hr
Female: 1 - 20 mm/hr 
Glucose Tested after fasting: 70 - 110 mg/dL 
Hematocrit Male: 45 - 62%
Female: 37 - 48% 
Hemoglobin Male: 13 - 18 gm/dL
Female: 12 - 16 gm/dL 
Iron 60 - 160 µg/dL (normally higher in males) 
Iron-binding Capacity 250 - 460 µg/dL 
Lactate (lactic acid) Venous: 4.5 - 19.8 mg/dL
Arterial: 4.5 - 14.4 mg/dL 
Lactic Dehydrogenase 50 - 150 units/L 
Lead 40 µg/dL or less (normally much lower in children) 
Lipase 10 - 150 units/L 
Zinc B-Zn 70 - 102 µmol/L 
Lipids: 
Cholesterol Less than 225 mg/dL (for age 40-49 yr; increases with age) 
Triglycerides 10 - 29 years 53 - 104 mg/dL 
30 - 39 years 55 - 115 mg/dL 
40 - 49 years 66 - 139 mg/dL 
50 - 59 years 75 - 163 mg/dL 
60 - 69 years 78 - 158 mg/dL 
> 70 years 83 - 141 mg/dL 
Liver Function Tests Tests include bilirubin (total), phosphatase (alkaline), protein (total and albumin), transaminases (alanine and aspartate), prothrombin (PTT) 
Please click each to view an individual test value. 
Magnesium 1.9 - 2.7 mEq/L 
Mean Corpuscular Hemoglobin (MCH) 27 - 32 pg/cell 
Mean Corpuscular Hemoglobin Concentration (MCHC) 32 - 36% hemoglobin/cell 
Mean Corpuscular Volume (MCV) 76 - 100 cu µm 
Osmolality 280 - 296 mOsm/kg water 
Oxygen Pressure 83 - 100 mm Hg 
Oxygen Saturation (arterial) 96 - 100% 
Phosphatase, Prostatic 0 - 3 units/dL (Bodansky units) (acid) 
Phosphatase 50 - 160 units/L (normally higher in infants and adolescents) (alkaline) 
Phosphorus 3.0 - 4.5 mg/dL (inorganic) 
Platelet Count 150,000 - 350,000/mL 
Potassium 3.5 - 5.4 mEq/L 
Prostate-Specific Antigen (PSA) 0 - 4 ng/mL (likely higher with age) 
Proteins: 
Total 6.0 - 8.4 gm/dL 
Albumin 3.5 - 5.0 gm/dL 
Globulin 2.3 - 3.5 gm/dL 

Prothrombin (PTT) 25 - 41 sec 
Pyruvic Acid 0.3 - 0.9 mg/dL 
Red Blood Cell Count (RBC) 4.2 - 6.9 million/µL/cu mm 

Sodium 133 - 146 mEq/L 
Thyroid-Stimulating Hormone (TSH) 0.5 - 6.0 µ units/mL 
Transaminase: 
Alanine (ALT) 1 - 21 units/L 
Aspartate (AST) 7 - 27 units/L 

Urea Nitrogen (BUN) 7 - 18 mg/dL 
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 5 - 35 
Uric Acid Male 2.1 to 8.5 mg/dL (likely higher with age) 
Female 2.0 to 7.0 mg/dL (likely higher with age) 
Vitamin A 30 - 65 µg/dL 
WBC (leukocyte count and white Blood cell count) 4.3-10.8 × 103/mm3 
White Blood Cell Count (WBC) 4,300 - 10,800 cells/µL/cu mm 
*Please visit our measurement and abbreviation pages.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So how about 5/5/5 sets of Smith machine squats, giant split squats, hack squats, then 6 sets of calve raises for a total of 21 sets? I like doing leg presses but the machine at my gym is one of those that angle up and with any kind of decent weight on it I hurt my lower back. *I would do 4/4/4*


above

----------


## slimshady01

Ron,


Taking 3iu daily of hgh... 

When is the best time to take? Morning upon waking or before bed?

I may go to 4iu down the Road as well.

Also taking peps cjc1295 no dac and ghrp6 for stronger natural pulses.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> 
> Taking 3iu daily of hgh... 
> 
> When is the best time to take? Morning upon waking or before bed?
> 
> I may go to 4iu down the Road as well.
> 
> Also taking peps cjc1295 no dac and ghrp6 for stronger natural pulses.


Take before going to bed and avoid taking in any appreciable amounts of carbs 3 hours prior to injection to obtain maximum results.

----------


## Dadstrength

I'm starting to get that dull pain in my testicles. I have a buddy who says HCG will help it. I asked how and he shrugged his shoulders 'I dunno' lol. Can you please tell me if he's right first of all, and if it does, can you elaborate on how it helps and what it'll do? Or any advice on what I can do for it. Thanks Ronnie

----------


## OnTheSauce

Just means you are shutting down. Its normal

----------


## Dadstrength

Yea I researched the forum and that's the majority response. They are shutting down. I'm just curious how the HCG would help. Ronnie answers are always on point. And since I'm currently using his sts (beginning week 3 today) I thought this would be the right place for the question.

----------


## lla23

Hi Ronnie, Thanks for the Comprehensive Reply.. I appreciate it..

how many weeks do u suggest i should be on? *8 or 12 weeks?* *Test-E or Test-C weekly and 50 mgs of Proviron daily* What supplementation do u suggest while i'm on cycle? (Digestive enzyme,Probotics, Fish Oil, Vitamin B3 & Vitamin D) ?? *When on cycle, does AAS affects the "GUT HEALTH" functionality?*

----------


## The Titan99

> Take before going to bed and avoid taking in any appreciable amounts of carbs 3 hours prior to injection to obtain maximum results.


I was wondering about this too. I was going to do 4 i.u.'s on deload and 6-7 i.u.'s on reload. I train at 7:00 pm till 8:30/9:00. I'm usually in bed by 10:30. Should I drop carbs (1/2 cup cooked oat meal - 1/2 cup skim milk) out of my PW protein shake?

Also, how would that effect carb cycling or re carb days?

Also, I've heard you should be taking T4 with HGH or your wasting the HGH. What do you think about that? I'm taking T3 75 mcg before bed now.

Also, with the relative low cost of insulin and IGF compared to the HGH, it's VERY tempting to me to give the other 2 a try along with it.

It also occurred to me that with the strict diet restrictions with the implementation of all three, (no fats after the insulin twice a day, no carbs 3 hours prior or after the HGH etc.) it's no wonder people get good results. Getting bigger with the mass consumption of carbs and protein post insulin, extreme fat loss from dropping carbs at night. Sounds like good nutrient partitioning...

----------


## The Titan99

I found this article written back in 2003 about HGH IGF and insulin use. It talks about a negative feedback loop coming 4 hours after HGH injections. And what's the deal with spot injections for localized fat reduction?

_HGH
HGH should ideally be used for 20-30 week cycles (or longer). The dosage should be between 2-3IU per day if you are using GH primarily for fat loss, 4-5 IU’s a day for both fat loss and muscle growth, and approximately 1.0 – 2.0 IU’s a day for females. It is best to split your injections 1/2 first thing in the morning, 1/2 early afternoon if your dose is above 3.0 IU’s per day. Your pituitary will naturally produce about 6-9 pulses of GH per day. Each injection you take will create a negative feedback loop that will suppress these pulses for about 4 hours. By taking your injections first thing in the morning and early afternoon you will still allow your body to release its biggest pulse, which normally occurs shortly after going to sleep at night.

When starting out with your HGH cycle, for most people it is wise to begin you dose at 1.5 – 2.0IU per day for the first couple of weeks, and then begin increasing your dose by 0.5 unit every week or two until you reach your desired level. While it isn't an absolute neccessity to do this, if you are sensitive to the type of sides HGH present you will often times avoid these sides of joint pain/swelling, and bloating/water retention by slowly acclaimating to your ultimate 4-5 IU/day goal.

You should use an U100 insulin syringe for injecting HGH, and inject it subQ into your a**omen, obliques, top of thighs, triceps. Rotate injection sites. HGH can have a small localized fat loss benefit, so keep this in mind when choosing your injection sites._

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 28 yrs
> 5'4"
> 217 lbs
> 9% bf, 9 point pinch test, 3-4 months ago.
> 
> 12 weeks out from a show and would love your opinion. 
> 
> Currently on 1000mg test e
> 1200mg deca 
> ...


You are holding a ton of lean mass for 5'4!I am on my IPad so I will answer everything here. 1) don't add primobolan . It's a waste of money when using tren. Instead run 50 mgs of oral winstrol per day beginning 6 weeks out. Keep deca at 200 mgs weekly in until 4 weeks out to reduce wear and tear on joints. Test, tren, deca, mast, anavar, and winstrol. Use anavar at 100 day starting 10 weeks out in place of primo to maintain strength. When winstrol is added at 6 weeks out take only 50 of anavar in the morning and take 50 winstrol at night . 

2) 8 weeks out run 35 to 50 mgs of t3. You will lose muscle if you go beyond that, especially without GH! Stat clen 8 weeks out at 40 day and increase by 20 every 2 weeks. Don't stop taking it because receptors won't shut down. Albuterol is a waste- not an effective fat burner!

3) train biceps after chest and triceps after shoulders. 

4) do no more than 30 minutes of cardio around 145 heart rate 6 times a week and never on leg day. Reduce carbs and fats. Not a fan of cardio on empty stomach unless it's on a day you don't train with weights. Best to do cardio after weights.

5) for optimum results you should be cycling carbs year round, especially when dieting down!

----------


## xXthehulkXx

> You are holding a ton of lean mass for 5'4!I am on my IPad so I will answer everything here. 1) don't add primobolan . It's a waste of money when using tren . Instead run 50 mgs of oral winstrol per day beginning 6 weeks out. Keep deca at 200 mgs weekly in until 4 weeks out to reduce wear and tear on joints. Test, tren, deca, mast, anavar , and winstrol. Use anavar at 100 day starting 10 weeks out in place of primo to maintain strength. When winstrol is added at 6 weeks out take only 50 of anavar in the morning and take 50 winstrol at night .
> 
> 2) 8 weeks out run 35 to 50 mgs of t3. You will lose muscle if you go beyond that, especially without GH! Stat clen 8 weeks out at 40 day and increase by 20 every 2 weeks. Don't stop taking it because receptors won't shut down. Albuterol is a waste- not an effective fat burner!
> 
> 3) train biceps after chest and triceps after shoulders.
> 
> 4) do no more than 30 minutes of cardio around 145 heart rate 6 times a week and never on leg day. Reduce carbs and fats. Not a fan of cardio on empty stomach unless it's on a day you don't train with weights. Best to do cardio after weights.
> 
> 5) for optimum results you should be cycling carbs year round, especially when dieting down!


Thanks for the reply. I will implement this ASAP. You're an awesome person to take the time to help out here.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Ronnie I shot you a pm. I powerlift, not bodybuilding. So my training is a little different but as far as the stack and slingshot, I would love some input

----------


## Dadstrength

Hey Ronnie, I have one more question. I'm reading through these posts so I don't have to ask repeat questions. Maybe I missed this one but I see you recommend a light day and heavy day when training a body part twice a week. I'm assuming you mean light ( low volume - high reps) and heavy ( high volume low reps i.e. 8-10). My question is do you recommend this for your 8 week beginner routine as well? So I would do workout 1 on Monday and friday, for instance, with one light day then heavy the next? And do the same for workout 2?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yea I researched the forum and that's the majority response. They are shutting down. I'm just curious how the HCG would help. Ronnie answers are always on point. And since I'm currently using his sts (beginning week 3 today) I thought this would be the right place for the question.


HCG will help reduce the pain. Keep in mind since you are experiencing some pain while shutting down you may also have a similar pain during PCT. A good option is to take 2 ibuprofen twice a day until the pain stops and save HCG for PCT.

----------


## RaW InStiNcTz

Very good post Ronnie really shed light on common issues that occur when one thinks that constant change in routine is a good thing but then wonder why gains are slow, Thank you

----------


## lla23

Hi Ronnie, Thanks for the Comprehensive Reply.. I appreciate it..


how many weeks do u suggest i should be on? 8 or 12 weeks? Test-E or Test-C weekly and 50 mgs of Proviron daily What supplementation do u suggest while i'm on cycle? (Digestive enzyme,Probotics, Fish Oil, Vitamin B3 & Vitamin D) ?? When on cycle, does AAS affects the "GUT HEALTH" functionality?



> BLOOD TEST REFERENCE RANGE CHART 
> Test 
> Reference Range (conventional units*) 
> 
> 17 Hydroxyprogesterone (Men) 0.06-3.0 mg/L 
> 17 Hydroxyprogesterone (Women) Follicular phase 0.2-1.0 mg/L 
> 25-hydroxyvitamin D (25(OH)D) 8-80 ng/mL 
> Acetoacetate <3 mg/dL 
> Acidity (pH) 7.35 - 7.45 
> ...

----------


## daniel20

Ronnie.. Casein/healthy fats vs Whey/healthy fats before bed?..

----------


## Dadstrength

Thanks for the HCG / Ibuprofen advice Ronnie. In the middle of wk 3. I'll post some before / after pics when finished with my 20 week blast.

----------


## OnTheSauce

No need for testicle pics bro. Ha

----------


## Dadstrength

Lol Patrick. Not what I meant... Funny tho.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Yeah I know. Sarcasm!

----------


## genoo

????

----------


## genoo

I am a new user I am 20 years old and I am about to start a cycle of test 350 and tren . I did a cycle or tren this time last year but did not take it seriously. I was wondering how much of each I should do and how often?

----------


## Back In Black

> I am a new user I am 20 years old and I am about to start a cycle of test 350 and tren. I did a cycle or tren this time last year but did not take it seriously. I was wondering how much of each I should do and how often?


Start your own thread please, you'll get many more responses, thank you.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

big ron...true or false.....................low test..n..high tren cycles has fewer sides effects... because less estrogen????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie.. Casein/healthy fats vs Whey/healthy fats before bed?..


Casein is best. A few people have issues digesting casein before going to bed-hence they get heartburn/acid reflux. Casein is more expensive but more anti-catabolic due to it's delayed time release. Whey will still work pretty well when comingled with fats.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am a new user I am 20 years old and I am about to start a cycle of test 350 and tren. I did a cycle or tren this time last year but did not take it seriously. I was wondering how much of each I should do and how often?


This is a very vague question but my suggestion is to run test only at 500 mgs for 8-12 weeks if you are looking to cut then PCT. Tren is a very advanced drug with harsh side effects and it's harder to recover from during PCT at such a young age. If you do decide to use tren 100 mgs weekly along with the test would be plenty. You are very young so please think things through before you start taking steroids . At age 20 you should not need them unless you are competing!

----------


## OnTheSauce

***Powerlifter with questions***


I have nationals in june, starting my blast Saturday.
700mg Tren a
600mast p
210 test e

Run this for exactly 8 weeks then drop all but the test for 2 weeks. Higher reps and Lower volume lifting during the 2 weeks, then:

then run this for 8 weeks
1000mg test ace
100mg dbol /day last 4 weeks

cruise on 200mg test for 2 weeks and do my prime diet with higher reps and light volume. then run the same Tren/mast/test stack for 8 weeks. Finish up with last day of blast being last meet of the year. Then cruise for a while on 200mg to let my body rest some.

Am I way off base on this? I have been doing a 8 week blasts then cruise for 4-8 weeks and blast again. But training always stays heavy and high volume. Stay in 3-5 rep range. So this will be a drastic change from what I've been doing

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ***Powerlifter with questions***
> 
> 
> I have nationals in june, starting my blast Saturday.
> 700mg Tren a
> 600mast p
> 210 test e
> 
> Run this for exactly 8 weeks then drop all but the test for 2 weeks. Higher reps and Lower volume lifting during the 2 weeks, then:
> ...


Looks okay but I would reduce tren to 300 weekly and use 1 gram of test. You need to time your competition so that it falls at week 8 during reload. Test/dbol is a good cycle to utilize during your meet. In addition, you will make more strength gains doing no more than lets say 6 work sets per week for body parts like the chest during reloads. High volume is best for bodybuilding not powerlifting!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> big ron...true or false.....................low test..n..high tren cycles has fewer sides effects... because less estrogen????


The answer would be false. Whoever started this myth forgot to take into consideration that a lot of people taking high doses of test while using tren experience side effects while using aromasin or arimidex which kills estrogen at the receptor. The estrogen conversion from test is not magnifying the side effects of tren under these circumstances. More drugs equals more side effects. Plain and simple.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, Thanks for the Comprehensive Reply.. I appreciate it..
> 
> how many weeks do u suggest i should be on? *8 or 12 weeks?* *Test-E or Test-C weekly and 50 mgs of Proviron daily* What supplementation do u suggest while i'm on cycle? (Digestive enzyme,Probotics, Fish Oil, Vitamin B3 & Vitamin D) ?? *When on cycle, does AAS affects the "GUT HEALTH" functionality?*


Do a 20 week cycle. 8 weeks reload/2 weeks deload. Then 8 weeks reload/ 2 weeks deload then pct. Stay on proviron for the entire 20 weeks. I would use nolvadex during pct for 4 weeks in this particular scenario.

Yes, oral steroids and tren affect gut health. I have seen tren not only cause heartburn/acid reflux like oral steroids , but geographic tounge and mouth sores.Another thing that wreaks havoc on the gut is drugs like aspirin, antibiotics,aromasin ,and arimidex !

I would suggest using a powerful probiotic in addition to some L-Glutamine to aid in gut health. Zinc is another supplement that will help. Some will still have to use anti acids when using Orals or tren regardless.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Looks okay but I would reduce tren to 300 weekly and use 1 gram of test. You need to time your competition so that it falls at week 8 during reload. Test/dbol is a good cycle to utilize during your meet. In addition, you will make more strength gains doing no more than lets say 6 work sets per week for body parts like the chest during reloads. High volume is best for bodybuilding not powerlifting!


Comps will fall on week 8. I've already got everything for the high Tren first go around. Ill swap last one to high test. I have a lot of dbol and experience zero sides from it. I can run high doses no problems. If I did it for the 4 weeks to end the reload, what dose would u recommend. I've used it at 50 and 100mg a day

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron...any supps...fight prostate cancer???????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Is NPP too short an ester to use twice a week (for joint support) or does it need to be more frequent?


Twice a week is fine because the active life is around 1 week.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Mast should be higher than 350


200 mgs weekly still works.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You're good with 2x a week. 7 day half life I believe. 3x a week probably be better, but 2 will work


Actually the half life is 3-4 days and the full active life is around 7 days.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Very good post Ronnie really shed light on common issues that occur when one thinks that constant change in routine is a good thing but then wonder why gains are slow, Thank you


The muscle confusion myth was adopted as a way to increase the sales of bodybuilding magazines and books! Ronnie Coleman practically used the same routine year round and he was arguably the biggest bodybuilder to walk our planet.

----------


## OnTheSauce

You prefer dbol or anadrol ? I bloat more with anadrol but didn't experience sides. I did 50 of each for 3 weeks last year and that worked well.

----------


## Dadstrength

> Hey Ronnie, I have one more question. I'm reading through these posts so I don't have to ask repeat questions. Maybe I missed this one but I see you recommend a light day and heavy day when training a body part twice a week. I'm assuming you mean light ( low volume - high reps) and heavy ( high volume low reps i.e. 8-10). My question is do you recommend this for your 8 week beginner routine as well? So I would do workout 1 on Monday and friday, for instance, with one light day then heavy the next? And do the same for workout 2?


Maybe you missed this one. Could you point me in the right direction Ronnie? Thanks man.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I think you missed my HGH questions 5052 and 5053.

OH! And just got my Jins today too!!

----------


## lla23

Thanks Ronnie,

here's what i have summarize for my first cycle. 

Do a Pre & Post Blood Work (Full Liver Panel, Lipids, Blood Hematocrit, Kidney, Estrogen Level, Prostate-Psa & Hormone levels - Test & Estrogen)

20 weeks Cycle

Test-E (250mg or 500mg) - Should i start at a smaller dosage first?
8 weeks reload/2 weeks deload (do u mean the cycle or training program?)
8 weeks reload/2 weeks deload then PCT (My apology, i dun under this part here on the reload & deload?)

Proviron for 20 weeks - (Would that be 50 mgs daily??)

PCT - Nolvadex for 4 weeks (How much mgs daily??)

I have the Gut Health area covered on the Zinc, Probiotics and L-Glutamine.

Did i missed out any other details??

----------


## Yellow

Ron,

When using Masteron Prop, I find 200-300mg per week is the minimum dosage to get the benefits of it..
How about the Masteron Enanthate ? Since it contains longer ester and has less active masteron.. What is the minimum dosage per week to feel the benefits of it? Maybe 300-400mg per week?

----------


## Yellow

Ron,
After having done several competitions (last year & this year), my cholesterol level is whacked out (high total cholesterol, low HDL, high LDL) due to being on test, tren , winny, masteron , proviron , femara, clen , ephedrine, etc. for so long time...
But my urine panels and blood panels are good (liver, kidney, hematocrite, etc.)

Therefore this time, I am planning on just maintaining my leanness, my musclemass & bodyweight using 500-600mg Testosterone per week as the base..
What do you think another safest compound (cholesterol wise) to accompany & magnify the test?
Option :
1. 50mg Proviron daily (350mg per week) + 500-600mg Testosterone per week.
2. (200-300mg Masteron Prop or 300-400mg Masteron Enanthate per week) + 500-600mg Testosterone per week.
3. 25mg Anavar per day + 500-600mg Testosterone per week.
4. 25mg Winny per day + 500-600mg Testosterone per week.

I don't wanna use another 19-Nor compound like deca , anadrol due to the bloat and wetness...

FYI, my diet is always clean (low carb, high protein, moderate amount of fats from flaxseed, fish oil, almonds, extra virgin olive oil).
I do 1-2 refeed days per week (600-800 grams of carbs per day)...

Many Thanks, Ron...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I was wondering about this too. I was going to do 4 i.u.'s on deload and 6-7 i.u.'s on reload. I train at 7:00 pm till 8:30/9:00. I'm usually in bed by 10:30. Should I drop carbs (1/2 cup cooked oat meal - 1/2 cup skim milk) out of my PW protein shake?
> 
> Also, how would that effect carb cycling or re carb days?
> 
> Also, I've heard you should be taking T4 with HGH or your wasting the HGH. What do you think about that? I'm taking T3 75 mcg before bed now.
> 
> Also, with the relative low cost of insulin and IGF compared to the HGH, it's VERY tempting to me to give the other 2 a try along with it.
> 
> It also occurred to me that with the strict diet restrictions with the implementation of all three, (no fats after the insulin twice a day, no carbs 3 hours prior or after the HGH etc.) it's no wonder people get good results. Getting bigger with the mass consumption of carbs and protein post insulin, extreme fat loss from dropping carbs at night. Sounds like good nutrient partitioning...


1) Drop carbs out of late post workout shake. 2) you are not wasting your money taking GH without using t-4 in conjunction. I would not recommend using more than 50 t-3 daily. Too much can cause muscle loss and get your natural heart beat out of its natural rythym. 3) your overall plan with the insulin,Igf,carb,and fat timing is great! But you better know what your doing before using insulin. It can cause your organs to age faster than normal and diabetic coma. IMO don't use it but if you do then keep Gatorade on hand at all times and never then go to sleep to be on the safe side.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> After having done several competitions (last year & this year), my cholesterol level is whacked out (high total cholesterol, low HDL, high LDL) due to being on test, tren , winny, masteron , proviron , femara, clen , ephedrine, etc. for so long time...
> But my urine panels and blood panels are good (liver, kidney, hematocrite, etc.)
> 
> Therefore this time, I am planning on just maintaining my leanness, my musclemass & bodyweight using 500-600mg Testosterone per week as the base..
> What do you think another safest compound (cholesterol wise) to accompany & magnify the test?
> Option :
> 1. 50mg Proviron daily (350mg per week) + 500-600mg Testosterone per week.
> 2. (200-300mg Masteron Prop or 300-400mg Masteron Enanthate per week) + 500-600mg Testosterone per week.
> ...


Go with test and mast unless you have prostate issues. You are making a wise move! The high cholesterol will eventually clog up your arteries.

----------


## mockery

Hello ROn, odd question for you today.

How much *test alone* would i need to run on a 2nd reload off of the first 8 week reload of 700mg mast , 350mg tren and 350mg test a week? only can get test right now for the final 8 week reload and 2 week deload 

thanks in advance mate!

----------


## Yellow

> Go with test and proviron. You are making a wise move! The high cholesterol will eventually clog up your arteries.


Yeah Ron.. Right.. I do realize that High Cholesterol & LDL level isn't healthy at all and will eventually clog up my arteries... 
However, I do take many cycle support supps (NAC, Milk Thistle, Hawthorn Berry, Celery Seed, Red Yeast Rice, Policosanol, Garlic, Saw Palmetto, Nettle Root) + 10 grams of Fish Oil + Several grams of Flaxseed + Some Good Fats from Almonds, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Peanut Butter etc.. But they don't seem to help at all while on test, tren , winny, masteron , proviron , femara, clen , ephedrine, etc...

I do general bloodwork every 4-6 months...

I am gonna do as you said and go with Test + Proviron during this break to maintain my muscle & bodyweight..

BTW, What do you think about Masteron compared to Proviron regarding their effect on cholesterol & lipid panel? 
They are basically the similar drugs and have similar effects on our body, right?
Since Masteron is injectable and Proviron is oral, Does Masteron have less impact on cholesterol & lipid panel than Proviron? 

If you think that Masteron is better way to go, then I would go with Test + Masteron..

Many Thanks as always, Ron..

----------


## slimshady01

Ron,

Was planning on taking 50mcg of t4 at night while on growth at. 3-4 iu a day. Would this seem ok? 

Also just running 150mg of cyp a week and 100mg of var with the 4iu of growth for a cutting summer cycle. Wanted to give body a break from the higher test dosages I've been on. When var is gone ill stay at the 150 for another 6 weeks then look for something else.

----------


## junglekatten

got a question about cruise dosage.

1-20 50mg test p eod

First blast
1-8 150mg npp eod
1-8 30mg dbol ed

Second blast
1-8 200mg tren a eod
1-8 40mg dbol ed

is 50mg test p eod enough as base through out the 20 week cycle

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yeah Ron.. Right.. I do realize that High Cholesterol & LDL level isn't healthy at all and will eventually clog up my arteries... 
> However, I do take many cycle support supps (NAC, Milk Thistle, Hawthorn Berry, Celery Seed, Red Yeast Rice, Policosanol, Garlic, Saw Palmetto, Nettle Root) + 10 grams of Fish Oil + Several grams of Flaxseed + Some Good Fats from Almonds, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Peanut Butter etc.. But they don't seem to help at all while on test, tren , winny, masteron , proviron , femara, clen , ephedrine, etc...*Add D3 and B3.*
> 
> I do general bloodwork every 4-6 months...
> 
> I am gonna do as you said and go with Test + Proviron during this break to maintain my muscle & bodyweight..*I should have told you test and mast, not test and proviron, since you have high cholesterol. Injectables are easier on lipids than orals!*  
> 
> BTW, What do you think about Masteron compared to Proviron regarding their effect on cholesterol & lipid panel? *I think Masterone would have less impact on cholesterol levels since it's an injectable*. 
> They are basically the similar drugs and have similar effects on our body, right? *Masteron is more anabolic than proviron but it also tends to cause more prostate issues (for example, dribbling post urination from a swollen prostate!*Since Masteron is injectable and Proviron is oral, Does Masteron have less impact on cholesterol & lipid panel than Proviron? *Yes!*
> ...


 
"Proviron (oral 1-methyl-dihydrotestosterone) and Masteron (an injectable form of 2-methyl-dihydrotestosterne) are indeed structurally very similar. Both are DHT hormones with a minor modification (methylation) on each. This similarity, however, doesn’t carry over extremely closely when it comes to function. Both steroids are DHT derivatives, yes, and because of this there is no estrogen conversion possible with either drug. They lack a structural trait necessary for their conversion to estrogen. This characteristic may also allow both steroids to offer some level of anti-estrogenic activity, as the non-aromatizable steroid may compete with other aromatizable steroids (like your own endogenous testosterone ) for binding to the aromatase enzyme. This should lower estrogen levels and heighten the ratio of relative androgenic to estrogenic activity in the body. As such, both steroids could be used to some extent for cutting or contest preparations. The main value in this regard is that both may help, instead of hinder, the visible retention of fat and subcutaneous water. With less water retained, muscle definition can increase provided body fat is low enough. But this is about where the functional similarities between the two agents end.

The main difference between Proviron and Masteron is their relative level of anabolic activity in skeletal muscle. Both steroids are capable of attaching to and activating the androgen receptor in muscle tissue. As such, both are theoretically capable of supporting muscle growth. But there is one major problem with Proviron. Like the base steroid dihydrotestosterone, Proviron has a high affinity for the 3-alpha hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase (3HSD) enzyme. Why is this important? It is important because 3HSD produces a weaker steroid by removing the highly important 3-keto group on the active steroid molecule. It this case it produces what are known as weak steroid “diols”. 3HSD is present in high amounts in muscle tissue, and represents a sort of blocking wall for the steroid to get through before it is able to find its corresponding receptor in the cytosol of the cell. Proviron and DHT will be actively looking for 3HSD if you will, and as a result very little will find the receptor before being converted to weakly active steroids. This is why people do not gain a lot of muscle mass while taking DHT or Proviron. The 1-methlation may result in improving the oral bioavailability of Proviron, hence the fact that it is an oral drug, but it doesn’t do much to protect it from 3HSD.

Masteron contains a 2-methylated derivative of DHT. Unlike the 1-methylation of Proviron, this alteration doesn’t effectively protect the steroid during oral dosing. This is why we only see Masteron as an injectable medication. However, shifting the methyl group from the 1 to the 2 position on the steroid backbone very effectively prevents conversion by 3HSD. As a result, the steroid is well equipped to enter the cell and break through the defensive line of 3HSD enzymes. It will reach the cytosolic androgen receptor in high concentrations, and because of this may impart a measurable tissue-building effect. So the bottom line is that while both may help improve the look of hardness to the muscles during contest preparations, only Masteron is actually going to offer a strong effect in muscle tissue itself. This means the potential for much more muscle size and strength gains during building phases of training, and at the very least a greater level of muscle preservation during cutting phases of training (the latter due to anabolic action in muscle helping to counter the catabolic effects of calorie restriction). These two drugs illustrate well the fact that categorizing the actions of steroids based on the three derivative bases (testosterone, nandrolone , and dihydrotestosterone) is not a highly accurate practice. So the next time someone tells you “This is a DHT derivative… so”, you can tell them “So what? I want to know what THIS steroid does, not DHT!” 
– William Llewellyn, Author of Anabolics 9th Edition and Underground Anabolics
"

----------


## The Titan99

> 1) Drop carbs out of late post workout shake. 2) you are not wasting your money taking GH without using t-4 in conjunction. I would not recommend using more than 50 t-3 daily. Too much can cause muscle loss and get your natural heart beat out of its natural rythym. 3) your overall plan with the insulin,Igf,carb,and fat timing is great! But you better know what your doing before using insulin. It can cause your organs to age faster than normal and diabetic coma. IMO don't use it but if you do then keep Gatorade on hand at all times and never then go to sleep to be on the safe side.


OK, T3 at 50 mcg's ed. I guess I can't figure out how to workout at 7:00 pm AND take insulin PWO then 5 minutes later,9:05 pm (55 mg carbs, 10 mg Glutamine, 10 mg creatine) 15 minutes post injection 80 mg whey protein and water, 1 hour post injection meal 50 mg protein, 50 mg carb NO FAT (there goes my peanut butter before bed, steak, olive oil etc.) Anyway, here it is 10:00 pm, a half hour before bed and I can't take my HGH for 3 hours. BUMMER!! Could you do the insulin in the morning? You'd be catabolic then too I suppose.

Anyway, so for the IGF1. From what I can tell MGF should be taken immediately post work out, then LR3 IGF1 one hour after that. From what I gather you could have the 50 mg whey mixed with egg whites immediately after workout with the MGF then a protein fat meal an hour later with theLR3IGF1, then the HGH 30 minutes after that right before bed? Is this why guy's take their HGH in the morning? Could you set the alarm and take the HGH around 1:00 PM? I feel like I'm close to getting my mind around this, but not quite. I'd do the insulin, HGH and IGF1/MGF if I could workout mid day!! LOL!! What do you think? Anabolic wise I'm thinking 2 grams Test E/ 700 mg Masteron E/50 mg Proviron ed. Possibly 500mg NPP too.

----------


## Yellow

> Yeah Ron.. Right.. I do realize that High Cholesterol & LDL level isn't healthy at all and will eventually clog up my arteries...
> However, I do take many cycle support supps (NAC, Milk Thistle, Hawthorn Berry, Celery Seed, Red Yeast Rice, Policosanol, Garlic, Saw Palmetto, Nettle Root) + 10 grams of Fish Oil + Several grams of Flaxseed + Some Good Fats from Almonds, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Peanut Butter etc.. But they don't seem to help at all while on test, tren , winny, masteron , proviron , femara, clen , ephedrine, etc...*Add D3 and B3.*
> 
> I do general bloodwork every 4-6 months...
> 
> I am gonna do as you said and go with Test + Proviron during this break to maintain my muscle & bodyweight..*I should have told you test and mast, not test and proviron, since you have high cholesterol. Injectables are easier on lipids than orals!
> *
> BTW, What do you think about Masteron compared to Proviron regarding their effect on cholesterol & lipid panel? *I think Masterone would have less impact on cholesterol levels since it's an injectable.*
> They are basically the similar drugs and have similar effects on our body, right? *Masteron is more anabolic than proviron but it also tends to cause more prostate issues (for example, dribbling post urination from a swollen prostate!* Since Masteron is injectable and Proviron is oral, Does Masteron have less impact on cholesterol & lipid panel than Proviron? *Yes!*
> ...





> "Proviron (oral 1-methyl-dihydrotestosterone) and Masteron (an injectable form of 2-methyl-dihydrotestosterne) are indeed structurally very similar. Both are DHT hormones with a minor modification (methylation) on each. This similarity, however, doesnt carry over extremely closely when it comes to function. Both steroids are DHT derivatives, yes, and because of this there is no estrogen conversion possible with either drug. They lack a structural trait necessary for their conversion to estrogen. This characteristic may also allow both steroids to offer some level of anti-estrogenic activity, as the non-aromatizable steroid may compete with other aromatizable steroids (like your own endogenous testosterone ) for binding to the aromatase enzyme. This should lower estrogen levels and heighten the ratio of relative androgenic to estrogenic activity in the body. As such, both steroids could be used to some extent for cutting or contest preparations. The main value in this regard is that both may help, instead of hinder, the visible retention of fat and subcutaneous water. With less water retained, muscle definition can increase provided body fat is low enough. But this is about where the functional similarities between the two agents end.
> 
> The main difference between Proviron and Masteron is their relative level of anabolic activity in skeletal muscle. Both steroids are capable of attaching to and activating the androgen receptor in muscle tissue. As such, both are theoretically capable of supporting muscle growth. But there is one major problem with Proviron. Like the base steroid dihydrotestosterone, Proviron has a high affinity for the 3-alpha hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase (3HSD) enzyme. Why is this important? It is important because 3HSD produces a weaker steroid by removing the highly important 3-keto group on the active steroid molecule. It this case it produces what are known as weak steroid diols. 3HSD is present in high amounts in muscle tissue, and represents a sort of blocking wall for the steroid to get through before it is able to find its corresponding receptor in the cytosol of the cell. Proviron and DHT will be actively looking for 3HSD if you will, and as a result very little will find the receptor before being converted to weakly active steroids. This is why people do not gain a lot of muscle mass while taking DHT or Proviron. The 1-methlation may result in improving the oral bioavailability of Proviron, hence the fact that it is an oral drug, but it doesnt do much to protect it from 3HSD.
> 
> Masteron contains a 2-methylated derivative of DHT. Unlike the 1-methylation of Proviron, this alteration doesnt effectively protect the steroid during oral dosing. This is why we only see Masteron as an injectable medication. However, shifting the methyl group from the 1 to the 2 position on the steroid backbone very effectively prevents conversion by 3HSD. As a result, the steroid is well equipped to enter the cell and break through the defensive line of 3HSD enzymes. It will reach the cytosolic androgen receptor in high concentrations, and because of this may impart a measurable tissue-building effect. So the bottom line is that while both may help improve the look of hardness to the muscles during contest preparations, only Masteron is actually going to offer a strong effect in muscle tissue itself. This means the potential for much more muscle size and strength gains during building phases of training, and at the very least a greater level of muscle preservation during cutting phases of training (the latter due to anabolic action in muscle helping to counter the catabolic effects of calorie restriction). These two drugs illustrate well the fact that categorizing the actions of steroids based on the three derivative bases (testosterone, nandrolone , and dihydrotestosterone) is not a highly accurate practice. So the next time someone tells you This is a DHT derivative so, you can tell them So what? I want to know what THIS steroid does, not DHT! 
>  William Llewellyn, Author of Anabolics 9th Edition and Underground Anabolics
> "


Many thanks for the helpful advice & very detail explanation, Ron..

How much Vit D3 and B3 do I have to take? BTW I am already taking 1000IU D3 and 250mg B3 daily. Is it enough??

What do you think about low-dose trenbolone i.e 200mg per week accompanied with 500mg of testosterone just to maintain strength, musclemass & bodyweight..
Does it has significant impact on cholesterol & lipid panel?

I have been reading on an article about Low Dose Trenbolone for Hormone Replacement Theraphy (used with testosterone), what's your thought on it?

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Awesome thread,a lot of info to try and take in at once saved it to my phone so I can re read as needed thanks for that though. My question is as you but it if I'm only looking to cycle periodically and I'm not trying to be a bodybuilder is it pointless sounds like in your opinion I will lose most gains after cycle I know I will cycle after cycle+pct= time off then cycle again, will I be able to remain big and make good gains still if I train and eat well on and off cycle?

----------


## lla23

Hi Ronnie, my apology, just repost again becos I think u might hv missed out..




> Thanks Ronnie,
> 
> here's what i have summarize for my first cycle. 
> 
> Do a Pre & Post Blood Work (Full Liver Panel, Lipids, Blood Hematocrit, Kidney, Estrogen Level, Prostate-Psa & Hormone levels - Test & Estrogen)
> 
> 20 weeks Cycle
> 
> Test-E (250mg or 500mg) - Should i start at a smaller dosage first?
> ...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron,
> 
> Was planning on taking 50mcg of t4 at night while on growth at. 3-4 iu a day. Would this seem ok? 
> 
> Also just running 150mg of cyp a week and 100mg of var with the 4iu of growth for a cutting summer cycle. Wanted to give body a break from the higher test dosages I've been on. When var is gone ill stay at the 150 for another 6 weeks then look for something else.


Your body produces around 75mcgs of t-4 daily so 50 would not be enough IMO. Go with 100 mgs of t4 daily at a bare minimum.

----------


## slimshady01

Sounds good! It's on the way ..


One more quickly if you got time.

Obviously want to save money but give me the best choice.. I train Mondays to Fridays 

3iu 7 days a week
4iu 6 on Sunday off
5iu mon to Friday weekends off.

----------


## Joocie

hey Ronnie - ive been running sust for about 8 weeks now, and am about to up the dose and and deca to the mix how would you correctly stck these two together, ive been hitting 4 mil sust a week, was trhinking of doing 3mil twice a week of sust and 2 mil twice a week of deca ??? both are rated 250mg per mil
help me bro ?????

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I found this article written back in 2003 about HGH IGF and insulin use. It talks about a negative feedback loop coming 4 hours after HGH injections. And what's the deal with spot injections for localized fat reduction?
> 
> _HGH
> HGH should ideally be used for 20-30 week cycles (or longer). The dosage should be between 2-3IU per day if you are using GH primarily for fat loss, 4-5 IUs a day for both fat loss and muscle growth, and approximately 1.0  2.0 IUs a day for females. It is best to split your injections 1/2 first thing in the morning, 1/2 early afternoon if your dose is above 3.0 IUs per day. Your pituitary will naturally produce about 6-9 pulses of GH per day. Each injection you take will create a negative feedback loop that will suppress these pulses for about 4 hours. By taking your injections first thing in the morning and early afternoon you will still allow your body to release its biggest pulse, which normally occurs shortly after going to sleep at night.
> 
> When starting out with your HGH cycle, for most people it is wise to begin you dose at 1.5  2.0IU per day for the first couple of weeks, and then begin increasing your dose by 0.5 unit every week or two until you reach your desired level. While it isn't an absolute neccessity to do this, if you are sensitive to the type of sides HGH present you will often times avoid these sides of joint pain/swelling, and bloating/water retention by slowly acclaimating to your ultimate 4-5 IU/day goal.
> 
> You should use an U100 insulin syringe for injecting HGH, and inject it subQ into your a**omen, obliques, top of thighs, triceps. Rotate injection sites. HGH can have a small localized fat loss benefit, so keep this in mind when choosing your injection sites._


First of all I just saw your motorcycle on Facebook and I am jealous..lol. Not sure if you knew it or not but I was ranked 11th in the US as a professional racer until I wrecked and hurt my back.

Now onto your question and it's a good one. The 3 natural high points of GH release are first thing in the morning, post-workout, and right before going to bed. We know carbs blunt the release of GH and carbs are a must for breakfast and post- workout unless post-workout is late at night as it is in your case. So,that leaves us with bedtime being the optimum choice. In addition, muscle repair occurs at night while we are a sleep making this the best opportunity to maximize the muscle building effects of GH. Furthermore, our bodies go into a fasted state at night and the anti-catabolic effects of GH are manifested when injected at night before going to bed,especially when we employ a carb curfew! 

I feel that spot reducing by injecting GH into particular muscle groups is over-rated just as the claims that site injecting with anabolic steroids cause localized growth. 

I do agree that GH needs to be used for around 6 months straight to gain maximum benefit. But a noticeable difference can be seen in only a couple of month when using a generous amount of pharm grade GH. 

The biggest problem with using GH long term is the expense to effect ratio. And the longer you run high dosages of GH the more you increase your chances of developing diabetes by becoming insulin resistant. And after a lengthy period os GH usage studies have suggested that our bodies release more Somastatin. This hormone has been suggested to shut down Igf-1 receptors. It's probably good to take a week off after every 3 months of GH use. 

Side effects of using GH at high dosages longterm can be serious. Heart enlargement, kidney enlargement, high blood pressure, diabetes, thyroid hormone deficiency, acromegaly, and accelerated growth of existing cancer cells. Like all hormones, GH should be used with great respect!

----------


## slimshady01

> First of all I just saw your motorcycle on Facebook and I am jealous..lol. Not sure if you knew it or not but I was ranked 11th in the US as a professional racer until I wrecked and hurt my back.
> 
> Now onto your question and it's a good one. The 3 natural high points of GH release are first thing in the morning, post-workout, and right before going to bed. We know carbs blunt the release of GH and carbs are a must for breakfast and post- workout unless post-workout is late at night as it is in your case. So,that leaves us with bedtime being the optimum choice. In addition, muscle repair occurs at night while we are a sleep making this the best opportunity to maximize the muscle building effects of GH. Furthermore, our bodies go into a fasted state at night and the anti-catabolic effects of GH are manifested when injected at night before going to bed,especially when we employ a carb curfew! 
> 
> I feel that spot reducing by injecting GH into particular muscle groups is over-rated just as the claims that site injecting with anabolic steroids cause localized growth. 
> 
> I do agree that GH needs to be used for around 6 months straight to gain maximum benefit. But a noticeable difference can be seen in only a couple of month when using a generous amount of pharm grade GH. 
> 
> The biggest problem with using GH long term is the expense to effect ratio. And the longer *you run high dosages of GH* the more you increase your chances of developing diabetes by becoming insulin resistant. And after a lengthy period os GH usage studies have suggested that our bodies release more Somastatin. This hormone has been suggested to shut down Igf-1 receptors. It's probably good to take a week off after every 3 months of GH use. 
> ...


Am I safe to assume that the 3-4 that I will run wont be considered a high dose? Therefor possibly safe to run this longer as long as I can afford.. Im mainly looking for anti aging and fat loss and anything else that comes with it along with running it with test cycles.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie,
> 
> here's what i have summarize for my first cycle. 
> 
> Do a Pre & Post Blood Work (Full Liver Panel, Lipids, Blood Hematocrit, Kidney, Estrogen Level, Prostate-Psa & Hormone levels - Test & Estrogen)
> 
> 20 weeks Cycle
> 
> Test-E (250mg or 500mg) - Should i start at a smaller dosage first?
> ...


500 mgs of test weekly first 8 week reload.
750 mgs of test weekly second 8 week reload.
250 mgs of test weekly for both 2 week deloads
50 mgs of proviron daily for 20 weeks.
40 mgs of nolvadex for 4 weeks pct along with 3 weeks of HMG or HCG eod

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You prefer dbol or anadrol? I bloat more with anadrol but didn't experience sides. I did 50 of each for 3 weeks last year and that worked well.


I think dbol is safer! As far as gains, some like dbol better and some like anadrol . Both made me huge and strong fast, but I felt horrible using both.

----------


## The Titan99

> First of all I just saw your motorcycle on Facebook and I am jealous..lol. Not sure if you knew it or not but I was ranked 11th in the US as a professional racer until I wrecked and hurt my back.
> 
> Now onto your question and it's a good one. The 3 natural high points of GH release are first thing in the morning, post-workout, and right before going to bed. We know carbs blunt the release of GH and carbs are a must for breakfast and post- workout unless post-workout is late at night as it is in your case. So,that leaves us with bedtime being the optimum choice. In addition, muscle repair occurs at night while we are a sleep making this the best opportunity to maximize the muscle building effects of GH. Furthermore, our bodies go into a fasted state at night and the anti-catabolic effects of GH are manifested when injected at night before going to bed,especially when we employ a carb curfew! 
> 
> I feel that spot reducing by injecting GH into particular muscle groups is over-rated just as the claims that site injecting with anabolic steroids cause localized growth. 
> 
> I do agree that GH needs to be used for around 6 months straight to gain maximum benefit. But a noticeable difference can be seen in only a couple of month when using a generous amount of pharm grade GH. 
> 
> The biggest problem with using GH long term is the expense to effect ratio. And the longer you run high dosages of GH the more you increase your chances of developing diabetes by becoming insulin resistant. And after a lengthy period os GH usage studies have suggested that our bodies release more Somastatin. This hormone has been suggested to shut down Igf-1 receptors. It's probably good to take a week off after every 3 months of GH use. 
> ...


 I never knew how you hurt your back bike racing. I never go over 30-35 mph on this island, but I still manage to hurt myself sometimes. It's been a lot better since I stopped drinking!! Lol!! OK, so right before bed it is!!

I was looking for an excuse to post those pics!!

----------


## lla23

Thanks Ronnie, how many mgs of HMG or HCG for 3 weeks? Is PCT done daily or twice a week? 



> 500 mgs of test weekly first 8 week reload.
> 750 mgs of test weekly second 8 week reload.
> 250 mgs of test weekly for both 2 week deloads
> 50 mgs of proviron daily for 20 weeks.
> 40 mgs of nolvadex for 4 weeks pct along with 3 weeks of HMG or HCG eod

----------


## Yellow

Hi Ron,

I think you missed my post this one :
http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...ml#post6519196

----------


## LookinToGrow

Hey Ronnie, first of all, thanks for all of the great info. You're awesome. Had a quick question. Doing the following:

8 week reload 450mg/wk test e, 300mg/wk deca 
2 week deload 275mg/wk test e

My question is, can I stay at the same dosages for the next reload or should I bump them up? I'm sticking to the test/deca cycle. After that second reload, I'll do PCT nolva/clomid. Thanks again for the great advice. I'm 4 weeks into the slingshot program (following most of your workout and diet too), and getting amazing results already.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Hey Ron, 

Do you have any idea what would cause tingling in hands and arms while on cycle without GH.

Cycle is test e @ 750mg weekly with tbol kickstart @ 75mg daily. Tbol was finished before tingling began. Also often wake up with completely numb arms

----------


## OnTheSauce

High pump cutting circulation maybe? I've had it happen before

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, I have one more question. I'm reading through these posts so I don't have to ask repeat questions. Maybe I missed this one but I see you recommend a light day and heavy day when training a body part twice a week. I'm assuming you mean light ( low volume - high reps) and heavy ( high volume low reps i.e. 8-10). My question is do you recommend this for your 8 week beginner routine as well? So I would do workout 1 on Monday and friday, for instance, with one light day then heavy the next? And do the same for workout 2?


For beginners it's best to train heavy every workout. I prefer more reps on higher volume days and less reps on lower volume days. You can use the same workout r number two if you desire but it's best to change exercises when training a muscle twice a week to avoid over use injuries.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, 
> 
> Do you have any idea what would cause tingling in hands and arms while on cycle without GH.
> 
> Cycle is test e @ 750mg weekly with tbol kickstart @ 75mg daily. Tbol was finished before tingling began. Also often wake up with completely numb arms


Sounds like somethings putting pressure on one of the nerve roots in your cervical spine!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Many thanks for the helpful advice & very detail explanation, Ron..
> 
> How much Vit D3 and B3 do I have to take? BTW I am already taking 1000IU D3 and 250mg B3 daily. Is it enough??
> 
> What do you think about low-dose trenbolone i.e 200mg per week accompanied with 500mg of testosterone just to maintain strength, musclemass & bodyweight..
> Does it has significant impact on cholesterol & lipid panel?
> 
> I have been reading on an article about Low Dose Trenbolone for Hormone Replacement Theraphy (used with testosterone), what's your thought on it?


The amount of vitamins needed can vary from person to person. in general 1500-3000mgs of b3 and 2500-5000mgs of d3 daily.

Some people do fine cholesterol wise using 500 mgs of test and 200 mgs of tren weekly over the long haul while other have problems. You will need to have blood work done while on cycle to get the facts. 

Low doses of tren for hrt is a possibility but it won't work for some. Even at low doses some will have side effects they will not want to live with. I still believe test for TRT is much safer. Tren is what's used to give cattle right before they are killed. Our body makes its own test so we know that's going to be much safer!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie, how many mgs of HMG or HCG for 3 weeks? Is PCT done daily or twice a week?


Hcg 2500 iu eod

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Am I safe to assume that the 3-4 that I will run wont be considered a high dose? Therefor possibly safe to run this longer as long as I can afford.. Im mainly looking for anti aging and fat loss and anything else that comes with it along with running it with test cycles.


Those dosages should be fine.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, first of all, thanks for all of the great info. You're awesome. Had a quick question. Doing the following:
> 
> 8 week reload 450mg/wk test e, 300mg/wk deca 
> 2 week deload 275mg/wk test e
> 
> My question is, can I stay at the same dosages for the next reload or should I bump them up? I'm sticking to the test/deca cycle. After that second reload, I'll do PCT nolva/clomid. Thanks again for the great advice. I'm 4 weeks into the slingshot program (following most of your workout and diet too), and getting amazing results already.


I would bump the test up to 750 mgs weekly during second reload.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey Ronnie - ive been running sust for about 8 weeks now, and am about to up the dose and and deca to the mix how would you correctly stck these two together, ive been hitting 4 mil sust a week, was trhinking of doing 3mil twice a week of sust and 2 mil twice a week of deca ??? both are rated 250mg per mil
> help me bro ?????


Keep sust at 4 mgs weekly and add 1 1/2 cc I'd deca weekly

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Sounds good! It's on the way ..
> 
> 
> One more quickly if you got time.
> 
> Obviously want to save money but give me the best choice.. I train Mondays to Fridays 
> 
> 3iu 7 days a week
> 4iu 6 on Sunday off
> 5iu mon to Friday weekends off.


3ius 7 x wk

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Awesome thread,a lot of info to try and take in at once saved it to my phone so I can re read as needed thanks for that though. My question is as you but it if I'm only looking to cycle periodically and I'm not trying to be a bodybuilder is it pointless sounds like in your opinion I will lose most gains after cycle I know I will cycle after cycle+pct= time off then cycle again, will I be able to remain big and make good gains still if I train and eat well on and off cycle?


you won't lose all your gains when you come off cycle if you eat and train properly. You won't make gains off cycle and no one knows how much gains you will keep.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I never knew how you hurt your back bike racing. I never go over 30-35 mph on this island, but I still manage to hurt myself sometimes. It's been a lot better since I stopped drinking!! Lol!! OK, so right before bed it is!!
> 
> I was looking for an excuse to post those pics!!


That's a cool bike. What cc is it.

----------


## LookinToGrow

> I would bump the test up to 750 mgs weekly during second reload.


Thanks for the quick response. I'll bump it up to 750. Keep deca at the same level and for the entire 8 weeks? Thanks again!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for the quick response. I'll bump it up to 750. Keep deca at the same level and for the entire 8 weeks? Thanks again!


Yes keep test at 750 and deca at same dosage for entire 8 weeks.

----------


## zdet77

Sweet!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ron...any supps...fight prostate cancer??????? *Statins and Resveratrol are being used with some success against fighting prostate cancer. Research has shown to some degree that a diet high in animal fat appears to progress prostate cancer. They showed that arachidonic acid is converted to a hormone, 5-HETE, which appeared to help the spread of prostate cancer. It's often found in fatty meat, fatty dairy products, and the fat in egg yolks. Too much of this fatty acid (arachidonic acid) can eventually lead to an elevation in cholesterol, which can cause plaque to accumulate along the arterial walls. According to the Mayo Clinic, this may result in coronary artery disease and increase your risk of heart attack and stroke. And now it's linked to prostate cancer, so eat clean guys!*


above

----------


## Faster

Ronnie if you were going to run 10iu ED of GH, what would your inject protocols look like, 10iu all at once post workout; 5iu morning and post workout or 2.5iu 4 times a day. Looking for the greatest muscle growth here.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie if you were going to run 10iu ED of GH, what would your inject protocols look like, 10iu all at once post workout; 5iu morning and post workout or 2.5iu 4 times a day. Looking for the greatest muscle growth here.


You need to inject it all at night before going to bed 3 hours after a carb curfew to maximize the effects of the GH.

----------


## Dadstrength

> For beginners it's best to train heavy every workout. I prefer more reps on higher volume days and less reps on lower volume days. You can use the same workout r number two if you desire but it's best to change exercises when training a muscle twice a week to avoid over use injuries.


Many thanks Ron.

----------


## LookinToGrow

> Yes keep test at 750 and deca at same dosage for entire 8 weeks.


thanks Ronnie. Once again...you're the best

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Thanks Ron good to know

----------


## Faster

> You need to inject it all at night before going to bed 3 hours after a carb curfew to maximize the effects of the GH.



Why do some take it in the morning and some post workout?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Why do some take it in the morning and some post workout?


Because there are 3 peak times our body releases GH. Morning, post-workout, and whilst asleep. 

Another benefit of taking it all at night is not having to feel lethargic from a glucose imbalance which occurs in some people post injection. You will be asleep and not have to deal with feeling weirded out!

----------


## The Titan99

> Because there are 3 peak times our body releases GH. Morning, post-workout, and whilst asleep. 
> 
> Another benefit of taking it all at night is not having to feel lethargic from a glucose imbalance which occurs in some people post injection. You will be asleep and not have to deal with feeling weirded out!


It really helps me sleep. I have extremely vivid dreams too. The last few days I feel like I'm waking up bigger as well. Then again, it could be the 100 mg of Anadrol too... :Icon Rolleyes:  (Last foray with the orals for a while...)

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> It really helps me sleep. I have extremely vivid dreams too. The last few days I feel like I'm waking up bigger as well. Then again, it could be the 100 mg of Anadrol too... (Last foray with the orals for a while...)


It's the anadrol blowing you up and the GH giving you vivid dreams.

----------


## slimshady01

Ron I know you said to run GH 7 days a week at the 3IU a day which is what I can afford.. I asked about 4iu mon through sat and Sunday off and here is why.

Sunday night is my family night and cheat meal. I never go to bed on a empty stomach and with a mass load of carbs.. So I was thinking it would be benefical to go 4iu on all days except sunday since it would be a waste pinning with 300 carbs in my belly Sunday night.

I use GHRP6 and CJC for natural pulse GH as well. So I was thinking Sunday I can pin these peps 3 times a day and before bed to give me some sort of HGH pulse and keep IGH higher..

----------


## The Titan99

> It's the anadrol blowing you up and the GH giving you vivid dreams.


WOW!This anadrol is something else! Incredible weight gain and strength through the roof. I'm being very careful with my weights though. Really squeezing the reps and going for more volume set wise. I feel like I can lift a lot more than I can lift if you know what I mean. How long should I run this stuff? (100 mg ed). I usually like to run orals 8 weeks but i know anadrol is very harsh... I really like this stuff though. It's been a week with no negative sides whatsoever...

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

bigron.. post true.. or... bs????

"Originally Posted by emeric delczeg View Post 

To much test increases excessive androgen levels, excessive androgen levels induce the rapid loss of muscle testosterone receptors. The muscle fights the excess and immunizes itself against androgens, which is the reason steroids become less potent as time goes by.

If androgen receptors were truly up-regulated by taking high dozes, the steroid users would get their best gains at the end of a cycle, not the beginning, and professional bodybuilders would get far more out of their cycles than first-timers. The trouble is, the best steroid gains are seen in the first cycles. The longer a course of treatment lasts, the more users are obliged to take drugs to compensate for the loss of potency. Low doz will permit muscles to recover their natural responsiveness to testosterone.

You need to know how to train, training will increase the sensitivity of the trained muscle to testosterone, in other words, proper training can force your stimulated muscles to suck up all the blood testosterone. 


I use to when I was competing, this day I train once per day.
For exemple: 
Day 1 : chest, front and side sholders, triceps(negatives incorporated), 2 sets any biceps exercise 20 reps, 2 sets of 25 reps squats no weght, 15 min cardio.

Day 2: back, real delts,traps, biceps(negatives incorporated), 2 sets 20 reps push ups, 2 sets of 20 reps cable push downs, 2 sets 20 reps side laterals,15 minutes cardio.

Day 3 : leg curls, leg press (negative incorporated), lunges with weight, one leg extensions(negative incorporated) calves 2 sets 20 reps(negative incorporated) 2 sets of any biceps 20 reps, 2 sets 20 reps any triceps, 2 sets of 20 reps push ups, 2 sets 20 reps lateral sholders. 15 min cardio.

Day 4 same as day 1, day 5 same as day 2, day 6 same as day 3.


When I was younger I didn`t take any hormones, I competed in 4 Mr Universe IFBB competition (drug free as a middle weight). My first pro show was the Night of Champions in New York in 1995 I was 43 years old.

I started taking testosterone in my early 40s, 300mg per week and I was taking 50mg every day Monday to Saturday and Sundays off. "

----------


## Dadstrength

Hey Ron, I have another question regarding the 8 week beginner routine you have, what would you recommend for the 2 week deload? Same routine but less volume. Or tackle another one of your routines with low volume as well? And if you do recommend that then would I carry the same routine into the following 8 week reload? Or change the routine again?

----------


## Placebo

Wow what a thread..read the whole thing over the course of 5 days! Anyway I decided to do 2 reloads/deloads with the current cycle which I am on the start of week 3 (which is test e 500mg so far) here is my plan..

RELOAD/DELOAD 1-Lean Bulk

Test e- 500mg weeks 1 to 8 (frontloaded 1 gram during first week)
Test e- 250 weeks 9 and 10

RELOAD/DELOAD 2 recomp/lean out

Test e at 500 weeks 11-18
Tren e at 250 weeks 11-18
Test e 250 weeks 19 and 20

Stats are: age 28- 6'3- 210 and 15 or 16%. 

As far as training, im using your guidelines as far as intensity and volume (making sure I don't overtrain) I also do moderate intensity cardio for 20 mins. 4 times a week.

Im taking in approx. 3500 cals with 250g of proetin and moderate carbs right now for the lean bulk (200-250) 

For reload 2 I'm going to take out 100 carbs (or maybe just drop to 200?) and a little fat for a goal of 3000 cals. per day 

I will be doing cardio for reload 2 as well, maybe 30 mins. 4 times a week. 

This is my first aas cycle although I've done several prohormones and designer steroids . Now when you say "first cycles" have the most potential for gains, do you mean first aas cycle or would ph/ds count towards that meaning this wouldn't be considered a first cycle?

PCT will consist of torem and possibly hcg (most likely)
I'm really looking forward to your feedback on this cycle as a whole (any improvments to be made?) Thanks Ronnie!

----------


## Faster

Whats the most effective way to run slin in conjunction with GH? I know you mentioned pinning gh at night, but when do you pin the siin to get the best benefit from both.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron I know you said to run GH 7 days a week at the 3IU a day which is what I can afford.. I asked about 4iu mon through sat and Sunday off and here is why.
> 
> Sunday night is my family night and cheat meal. I never go to bed on a empty stomach and with a mass load of carbs.. So I was thinking it would be benefical to go 4iu on all days except sunday since it would be a waste pinning with 300 carbs in my belly Sunday night.
> 
> I use GHRP6 and CJC for natural pulse GH as well. So I was thinking Sunday I can pin these peps 3 times a day and before bed to give me some sort of HGH pulse and keep IGH higher..


I like your 6 day per week plan best using 4ius per day. Skip Sunday night GH injection since you are destroying the carbs.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Whats the most effective way to run slin in conjunction with GH? I know you mentioned pinning gh at night, but when do you pin the siin to get the best benefit from both.


Breakast and pre or post workout depending on when you train. If you train late go with pre workout so carbs can be consumed. If you train earlier in the day go with post workout.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I have another question regarding the 8 week beginner routine you have, what would you recommend for the 2 week deload? Same routine but less volume. Or tackle another one of your routines with low volume as well? And if you do recommend that then would I carry the same routine into the following 8 week reload? Or change the routine again?


I would change over to 4 day split with very low volume during first deload then crank up the training volume using that same training split for the next 8 week reload!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> WOW!This anadrol is something else! Incredible weight gain and strength through the roof. I'm being very careful with my weights though. Really squeezing the reps and going for more volume set wise. I feel like I can lift a lot more than I can lift if you know what I mean. How long should I run this stuff? (100 mg ed). I usually like to run orals 8 weeks but i know anadrol is very harsh... I really like this stuff though. It's been a week with no negative sides whatsoever...


8 weeks max! 4 weeks is all some can handle due to experiencing flu like symptoms.

----------


## Richazel

Hi Ronnie. I am at the end of an 8 week reload of 600 mg a week of test E. I just wanted to ask what would be the best protocol to continue with the deload and then start the reload again. How much test e do I use during the deload with what pct for the two weeks and then how much test e do I use on the next reload and what AI or how much Nolvadex should I use when I start the reload again. Thanks ahead of time. All I am using is test E right now. I might start the next reload with some anadrol or dbol as well though. Thanks for your guidance

----------


## Faster

Any thoughts on post 5140?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron...anyone grow moreso taking eq...with test???

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

pro tan..vs...jana tan?????

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron....any supplements...to increase ejaculate volume...??

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

nolvadex ...lower water retention????

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron, for an aas user who had a decent base but took the past 2 years off all training and is going to be making a come back, does it make any differance in terms of benfits to be gained if u hit the weights natural for a few weeks/months first before or take aas again right from day one ? looking to gain everything i had muscle wise and strength wise back as soon as i can. also wud your body respond better in terms of muscle and strength memory with using the same type of aas taken before or does it make any differance ?

----------


## briansvk

What do you think is a good addition to Test E and Deca ? Planning to reload with 1g Test E/week and 600 Deca/week for one reload... then I was thinking about adding Oxymetholone 100mg/day into the mix for another 8 weeks.. Sounds good? Afterwards switch from Deca to Tren to improve quality and get some hard ripped look  :Smilie:  Maybe I will try to lower test do 500mg/week and try to run higher tren like 525/week? In the past I have been always running higher test and lower tren like 600-800 test and around 300 tren a week... Do you think it is a good idea to try running tren like this? and dosages? Main goal is to gain as much good and quality mas as possible in one year... 

And another question.. is it all right to run slin for 8 weeks during reload with 2 week break during deload? Thanks.

----------


## lynxeffect1

if your taking a hrt dose of test, lets say 250 a week of prop , how much does 250mg a week raise your test levels in terms of taking a t/e test ? will u be under 6-1 (u dont happen to have a link to a chart for this?) . or if it was over the ratio wot if u switched to test suspenion the last wk and dropped it a couple of days before? or if you dropped the prop a week r 2 before would your levels be ok then for the test or wud they be extra low? then looking suspicious .would your body still be ok if dropping it a few weeks out performance wise for a fight?

----------


## DuggyPhresh

What are your views on 5x5 training (string lifts, starting strength, and Reggie parks) ?

----------


## DuggyPhresh

I didn't get to finish, bad iphone... I meant to expand. 5x5 workouts in terms of before during or after a cycle? Or for a Deload period?

----------


## lifterrrrr

Hey ron, keen try out your slingshot method and also going to start my first test e cycle

1-8 weeks 300mgs a week (reload)
2 weeks 150mgs a week (deload)
1-8 weeks 500mgs a week (reload)
2 weeks 150mgs a week (deload)

Arimidex also on hand just in case i get too bad sides.

Then doing a pct with nolvadex /clomid and hcg .
Im not sure on the ammounts to use for my pct or how long for and was hoping to get some advice on this when you get the chance, also how long after my last injection should I start my pct. Thanks

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Hey ron, keen try out your slingshot method and also going to start my first test e cycle
> 
> 1-8 weeks 300mgs a week (reload)
> 2 weeks 150mgs a week (deload)
> 1-8 weeks 500mgs a week (reload)
> 2 weeks 150mgs a week (deload)
> 
> Arimidex also on hand just in case i get too bad sides.
> 
> ...


All your questions can be answered by using the search function. We answer this same question everyday. Adex should be ran during cycle, not on hand in case of Gyno

----------


## >Good Luck<

> All your questions can be answered by using the search function. We answer this same question everyday. Adex should be ran during cycle, not on hand in case of Gyno


I believe ron isnt a supporter of AI on all cycles but doesnt make a big deal about it because it stirs up shit with the die-hards on the board. Arimidex for me does more harm than good. I beleive that its not always necessary and if you can get awat without it, why not. Some cant and many dont really know. For me, I monitor sides and check blood before and after. If I take ai, it makes me feel like crap

----------


## The Titan99

> All your questions can be answered by using the search function. We answer this same question everyday. Adex should be ran during cycle, not on hand in case of Gyno


Not accorfding to Ron. You should read his thread. Or maybe just let him answer the questions in his own thread.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> maybe just let him answer the questions in his own thread.


Fair enough

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6532377]pro tan..vs...jana tan????? *Both! Apply Pro tan coats first then jana tan coats last.[/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=VASCULAR VINCE;6532375]ron...anyone grow moreso taking eq...with test???*Yes, some do![/*QUOTE]above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> bigron.. post true.. or... bs????* I will just say I strongly disagre with a lot of this.*"Originally Posted by emeric delczeg View Post 
> 
> To much test increases excessive androgen levels, excessive androgen levels induce the rapid loss of muscle testosterone receptors. The muscle fights the excess and immunizes itself against androgens, which is the reason steroids become less potent as time goes by. *IMO the reason the same dosages of steroids become less effective is because the body becomes desentisized to their effects. If excess androgens cause rapid muscle loss then that would mean we could not maintain our size taking the same dosages of steroids that gave us our size to begin with and we know that's not true. I find the statement very contrary! If it were true, then all these pros taking 2-3 grams of test, 1 gram of tren, and various orals would begin losing size after a while and eventually return to the size they where before they ever used steroids.* 
> If androgen receptors were truly up-regulated by taking high dozes, the steroid users would get their best gains at the end of a cycle, not the beginning, and professional bodybuilders would get far more out of their cycles than first-timers. The trouble is, the best steroid gains are seen in the first cycles. The longer a course of treatment lasts, the more users are obliged to take drugs to compensate for the loss of potency. Low doz will permit muscles to recover their natural responsiveness to testosterone. *I dont see how this could be true if lowered long term because activating anabolic receptors with testosterone causes an increase in protein synthesis. Testosterone causes further gains if muscle catabolism is less than the anabolism and lowering the dosages for long will cause catabolism-hence the need to reload again following a 2 week deload IMO. As your muscle size goes up, so does catabolism. At this juncture, you won't be able to make more gains. By using higher amounts of steroids/androgens you can make further gains up to a point. I do think lowering the dosages for a couple of weeks with a deload helps reset myostatin levels to a degree and increase your bodies natural responsiveness to testosterone like Emeric states because of metabolic limits on muscle cells!* 
> 
> You need to know how to train, training will increase the sensitivity of the trained muscle to testosterone, in other words, proper training can force your stimulated muscles to suck up all the blood testosterone. *Any training, especially volume training using a controllled negative and placing primary emphasis on the positive stroke will open testosterone receptors once more test is being used-hence the need to really pour on the training volume/intensity when reloading for 8 weeks!*
> 
> 
> I use to when I was competing, this day I train once per day.
> ...


above

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Quick question for you brother.

I am nearly 32 and been training 12 yrs. My first cycle was less than a year ago (on 2nd currently). Would it be more beneficial for me to do the old fashioned time on = time off for a few yrs before going to the slingshot? Or if I am going to eventually do just get started asap? Also which method do you think is easier on the HPTA/body?

Thanks..LFTP

----------


## daniel20

> I believe ron isnt a supporter of AI on all cycles but doesnt make a big deal about it because it stirs up shit with the die-hards on the board. Arimidex for me does more harm than good. I beleive that its not always necessary and if you can get awat without it, why not. Some cant and many dont really know. For me, I monitor sides and check blood before and after. If I take ai, it makes me feel like crap


Completely agree! The use of an AI on cycle is pushed way to much and are becoming "necessary" on cycle by a lot of the "die-hards". Like you said, I believe they do more harm than good as well. I'm currently on 1g test, 250mg tren and 50mg dbol a day and I don't need an AI. No gyno or bad bloating. AI's are overused IMO!!

----------


## TheMass

Hey Ronnie what is your favorite cycle

----------


## Crazy Chris

Hi Ron!

I've been following this thread for about a year now, and I have to say that your thoughts on AAS, diet and training make so much sense. This thread is really all you need for complete guideance, weather if you are a newbie or a pro.
Your knowledge is so great and your way of sharing that knowledge with the rest of us is just amazing. You have helped so many guys out there and we are all forever thankfull. You are a really great and genuine person, Ron!

And it have been so much fun to read about the rest of you guys in this thread.
All these awesome questions from Vascular Vince.. LOL.. You rock, bro!
And the GREAT Titan... Following your awesome transformation has been so inspiring!

Hopefully I can tribute with some interesting questions as well, or be an inspiration to others in this thread.

I promise to not ask any questions about PCT though.. LOL!!

See ya!
Chris

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, I going to give this IGF thing a go. I'm currently running 2800 mg Test E/700 NPP/900 Masteron E/100 mg Anadrol / 50 mg Proviron 

I'm going to run all three of these together and try to put on some size before my long cut. My question in what order would this be most beneficial? My current plan is this. I workout from 7:00 pm to 8:30 5 nights a week. What I've been doing is immediately post workout (15 min) I shoot 12 i.u.'s of Novolog followed by 50 g Dextrose, 10 g creatine, 10 g glutamine. 15 minutes later I take 75 g whey protein in water. 45 minutes after that I eat 50-60 g protein/carb meal. This brings me to about 10:00 pm. I go to bed at about10:30/11:00. I do 7 i.u.'s of HGH at 2:00 am. I figure on spot injecting the IFG LR3 after I finish eating. On non workout days I'd be doing the IGF right away in the morning. When would be the best time to inject the MGF? Before the insulin or after. Any variations would be great.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Quick question for you brother.
> 
> I am nearly 32 and been training 12 yrs. My first cycle was less than a year ago (on 2nd currently). Would it be more beneficial for me to do the old fashioned time on = time off for a few yrs before going to the slingshot? Or if I am going to eventually do just get started asap? Also which method do you think is easier on the HPTA/body?
> 
> Thanks..LFTP


Time on = time off would be easier on your HPTA. In this case I would recommend a 20 week cycle with 10-20 weeks off. If you stay on year round there's always the possibility of becoming sterile and needing to go on TRT..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I believe ron isnt a supporter of AI on all cycles but doesnt make a big deal about it because it stirs up shit with the die-hards on the board. Arimidex for me does more harm than good. I beleive that its not always necessary and if you can get awat without it, why not. Some cant and many dont really know. For me, I monitor sides and check blood before and after. If I take ai, it makes me feel like crap


I tried arimidex a couple of times and it was a horrible drug for my body chemistry! What I have found a sarm (nolvadex ) used at 10 mgs only on Monday,Wednesday, and Friday is much more user friendly than anti es. It can actually improve sex drive and energy while employing large amounts of testosterone . The anties can absolutely destroy a person sex drive, joints, and mood. Everyone reacts different to various drugs!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Wow what a thread..read the whole thing over the course of 5 days! Anyway I decided to do 2 reloads/deloads with the current cycle which I am on the start of week 3 (which is test e 500mg so far) here is my plan..
> 
> RELOAD/DELOAD 1-Lean Bulk
> 
> Test e- 500mg weeks 1 to 8 (frontloaded 1 gram during first week)
> Test e- 250 weeks 9 and 10
> 
> RELOAD/DELOAD 2 recomp/lean out
> 
> ...


It really depends on the pro hormone used. Some of them are basically designer steroids and produce nice gains. So,it's impossible for me to say. I would reduce the cardio to 2-3 days per week and do HIIT for only 10-15 minutes.

----------


## Quester

I'm subscribing, Thanks Ron!

----------


## slimshady01

> I tried arimidex a couple of times and it was a horrible drug for my body chemistry! What I have found a sarm (nolvadex ) used at 10 mgs only on Monday,Wednesday, and Friday is much more user friendly than anti es. It can actually improve sex drive and energy while employing large amounts of testosterone. The anties can absolutely destroy a person sex drive, joints, and mood. Everyone reacts different to various drugs!


Ron I've never heard of this before ,, i have a ton of nolva but always used adex but feel it killsy joints and makes me lethargic , although it could be other things..

Can you elaborate on this , and what do you mean it employs large amounts of test.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron I've never heard of this before ,, i have a ton of nolva but always used adex but feel it killsy joints and makes me lethargic , although it could be other things..
> 
> Can you elaborate on this , and what do you mean it employs large amounts of test.


Lol..I didn't type that statement. Seriously! I typed that post in on my iPad so it must have added those words. Nolvadex can still irritate the joints some but in small amounts not bad at all and it can help libido. But it does not employ large amounts of test. It increases sex drive for some "while employing large amounts of test".

----------


## slimshady01

> Lol..I didn't type that statement. Seriously! I typed that post in on my iPad so it must have added those words. Nolvadex can still irritate the joints some but in small amounts not bad at all and it can help libido. But it does not employ large amounts of test. It increases sex drive for some "while employing large amounts of test".


Lol ,

But you like it better then running a ai? So it doesn't lower estro but stops it from binding and leaving more to flow in your blood?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Time on = time off would be easier on your HPTA. In this case I would recommend a 20 week cycle with 10-20 weeks off. If you stay on year round there's always the possibility of becoming sterile and needing to go on TRT..


Great. Thanks for the feedback. Not sure I want to make that commitment to stay on year round just yet. So in the 20 week cycle you recommend should I do the reload/deload twice then pct? Or is sling shot more for someone who stays on for much longer periods?

----------


## Crazy Chris

Hey Ron,
Would like to have your thoughts on my cycles.

I am 34 years old, 5'9", 210 lbs and about 15% bf. I intend to be on AAS as long as I feel good, hopefully for the rest of my life, and I will most likely compete in about a year or two.

I am currently on the first week of my 4th straight reload.
My first three reloads looked like this:

1. Test C, 200 mg e3d (475/w).
Dbol , 30 mg ed (210/w).

2. Test C, 250 mg e3d (590/w).
Dbol, 40 mg ed (280/w).

3. Test C, 300 mg e3d (715/w).
Dbol, 50 mg ed (350/w).

I know Dbol three reloads in a row is not recomended, but I haven't had any sides at all and have felt really great. But for my future cycles I will probably go with Dbol every other reload or so.

I have made some impressive gains in both strength and size during theese reloads and I decided from the start to go really slow with increasing the dose to avoid injuries. I'm planning on keep adding 50 mg of test per shot every reload, which adds about 115 mg/w every reload.
Do you think that's a good plan?

My current reload is a 12 week cutting cycle and looks like this (feel free to comment and adjust if necessary):

W 1-12 Test C, 350 mg e3d (815/w).
W 1-12 T3, 25 mcg ed.
W 3-12 Mast E*, 125 mg e3d (300/w).
W 3-12 Deca *, 100 mg ew for joints.
W 5-12 Winstrol , 40 mg ed.
W 5-12 Clen , up dose every week, 40/60/80/100/120/120/120/120 mcg ed.
* Waiting for Mast and Deca to be delivered.

After this cycle I will cruise for about 6 weeks at 200 mg Test C ew.

I would really appreciate your thoughts on this :-)

----------


## slimshady01

Ron regarding diet, 

Im in my week 4 of Palumbos Keto diet, this always seems to work well for me and keeps the water off giving me that dryer look. Im only taking in 1800 cals a day now and weight is still staying steady but this is a good thing as I seem to be recomping and not plateauing. Im on test prop 100mg EOD and Var at 100mg a day.. These 2 are keeping my muscle stay put which is great. I also just added tren today which I plan to keep in for 6-8 weeks then im taking 8 weeks off at 200mg cyp a week and giving my body a break. Oh and as you know im taking 4iu Jins GH with 100mcg t4 and 25mcg t3. 

My question is , Sunday night I have my big cheat, example this sunday, 2 pieces of pizza, 2 hot dogs, 1 burger at a pool party with cookie cake. Then I got home and ate more cookies and had a big bowl of low fat ice cream. The 2 cheats before I averaged around 2lb gain after a cheat which is nothing, it was always gone the next day. This cheat I actually lost a lb lol, I love when that happens!! 

I re read your version of Keto and saw that adding another carb day could be beneficial and not stop weight loss. So I will keep my Sunday night cheat with carbs fats, I normally start carbing up around 5pm till I go to bed around 9. My thought was to add a WED night clean carb up, basically I would have the normal first 3 meals of pro fat... Then the last 3 meals I would shift to Protein carbs. On this day would I take my calories to maintenance say around 2500 from the 1800 on low days then on sunday I normally get 3k to 4k. 

Here are 2 pics of me at my current, the one in the beach shorts I took this sunday at the pool, the other I was super pumped at the gym,
I still want to lose more fat in my abs , mainly middle and lower, its like I can grab skin fat etc.. The lighting was great in both those pics but you cant always see my abs in direct sunlight.
I want my ABs bone dry all day..


Oh PS. I see you like 2 carb days in a row.. So if you prefer that over my method how would I go about that? Standard Sunday being last 1-3 meals cheat!! Then Monday is it a all day refeed at maintenance or keto first 3 meals then refeed at night?

----------


## fineBody

Ronnie,

I am planning to do load/reload 2 phases with Test E, Deca , Masteron and Dianabol but now i just want to ask about Dianabol..

You suggested to me before to do 30mg for 8 weeks (phase 1) then 50mg for another 8 weeks (phase 2)

But i found that i have 1000 pills @5mg

So what do you suggest to do now?

Either
6 weeks @25mg and nothing in phase 2
Or
5 weeks @30mg and nothing in phase 2
Or
3 weeks @25mg (phase 1) then another 3 weeks @25mg (phase 2)


Thanks

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Ronnie,
> 
> I am planning to do load/reload 2 phases with Test E, Deca , Masteron and Dianabol but now i just want to ask about Dianabol..
> 
> You suggested to me before to do 30mg for 8 weeks (phase 1) then 50mg for another 8 weeks (phase 2)
> 
> But i found that i have 1000 pills @5mg
> 
> So what do you suggest to do now?
> ...


Your math is off bro, you can run what ronnie already suggested... and youll still have leftovers...

8 weeks is 56 days. 56days @ 6 pills(30mg) a day is 336pills

56days @ 10 pills (50mg) will be 560 pills 

Remainder: 104 pills


Good luck

----------


## fineBody

> Your math is off bro, you can run what ronnie already suggested... and youll still have leftovers...
> 
> 8 weeks is 56 days. 56days @ 6 pills(30mg) a day is 336pills
> 
> 56days @ 10 pills (50mg) will be 560 pills
> 
> Remainder: 104 pills
> 
> Good luck


Oh, thats correct... I am sorry, its 1am over here  :Smilie: 

Thanks and good night!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Oh, thats correct... I am sorry, its 1am over here 
> 
> Thanks and good night!


Dont be sorry, be happy

----------


## USMC Marine204

Thanks for all the information. It's freaking amazing! Ronnie you know your stuff inside and out!

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

My bad went about it the right way lol learn something new everyday.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Guys I am very sorry For my absence. I am working on completing a book for golds gym and it's taking up all my spare time. Thank you for your patience. You guys and this board means a lot too me!

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> Guys I am very sorry For my absence. I am working on completing a book for golds gym and it's taking up all my spare time. Thank you for your patience. You guys and this board means a lot too me!


Awesome man let use know when it comes out ill buy for sure.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie. I am at the end of an 8 week reload of 600 mg a week of test E. I just wanted to ask what would be the best protocol to continue with the deload and then start the reload again. How much test e do I use during the deload with what pct for the two weeks and then how much test e do I use on the next reload and what AI or how much Nolvadex should I use when I start the reload again. Thanks ahead of time. All I am using is test E right now. I might start the next reload with some anadrol or dbol as well though. Thanks for your guidance


Increase your test to a gram next reload and add 25 mgs of dbol daily. Run nolvadex at 10 mgs on mon,we'd,and fri. It's active life is 5 days.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Whats the most effective way to run slin in conjunction with GH? I know you mentioned pinning gh at night, but when do you pin the siin to get the best benefit from both.


Before breakfast and per workout if training falls late evening or post workout if training is earlier in day so carbs can be insured post workout. I feel post workout and before breakfast are optimal times.

----------


## Dadstrength

Hey Ron, I'm retreading your old posts trying to get a grasp on the pct that you outlined. Since you say it's individualistic I have a question I cant find an answer to. You recommend:

Week21-24
Hcg 2500 EOD for 2 weeks
Clomid 50 mgs 2x daily for 4 weeks 
Nolva 20 mgs daily for 4 weeks

You mention most people don't need the Clomid since it just makes people emotional and what not. I'm running your basic test cycle. 
Week1-8 500 mgs test e
Week 9-10 250 mgs test e
Week 11-18 750 mgs test e
Weeks 19-20 250mgs test e
(saving the hcg for full pct)

I havent used an ai. No signs of gyno. So would you still recommend the Clomid? Or even just the hcg alone? 
Sorry for another pct question, lol I'm just trying to follow your training system to the letter.

----------


## hsvcraig

Hey Ronnie, I read your not a big fan of AI's unless gyno issues arise but Dnt most people feel horrible, lethargic etc with highish estrogen levels? Was wondering your thoughts on this. Thanks for all your info mate, it's outstanding

----------


## briansvk

Please Ronnie...:

I am starting my first reload consisting of Test E 500mg/E3D (meaning 1,1g/week) and Deca 250mg/E3D (meaning 580mg/week). 

I am going to front load both compounds and see what happens. To calculate amount to front load I used formula: inject on day 1 an amount which is the sum of what the usual injection would be plus the sum of what the total injections would be over the half-life of the particular drug. 

So for Test E: 500/3*10,5 (amount over the half life) + 500 = 2250mg
and for deca: 250/3*14 + 250 = 1426mg (I injected 1500mg)

My question is: Have somebody ever tried this? What can I expect? I know Test E usually kicks around second week and deca around third week, so if front loaded I think it might be working in a few days, week top. Is that correct?

And the another question. This reload will last for 8 weeks and than 2 weeks deload will follow. So during this deload 250mg test E/week will be injected. Than another reload comes and dosage will be again as previous and Anadrol @100mg/day will be added. My question is, should I front load Test and deca again, because during those 2 weeks, levels will drop down roughly to half.. So should I inject 1500mg Test E and 100mg deca for the first reload dose, or normally continue 500mg and 250mg?

----------


## zena209

Hi Ron, i need your help!
I am a big fitness and health freak and the past few months i signed up with a coach from my town. He had me on an extreme diet which consisted of absolutely no carbs (only from vegetables). A few weeks ago he put me on ephedrine to increase my weight loss which only caused me to have a seizure. I do not want to go through that again so i have to be careful with my future fitness plan. Would you please be able to send me a fitness and new nutrition plan so I can reach my goals?
I weigh 125 lbs and my goal body is to achieve a bikini body. I am 5'1 female and is 18%. I would really appreciate the help! 



Thank you!
Zenia

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I'm retreading your old posts trying to get a grasp on the pct that you outlined. Since you say it's individualistic I have a question I cant find an answer to. You recommend:
> 
> Week21-24
> Hcg 2500 EOD for 2 weeks
> Clomid 50 mgs 2x daily for 4 weeks 
> Nolva 20 mgs daily for 4 weeks
> 
> You mention most people don't need the Clomid since it just makes people emotional and what not. I'm running your basic test cycle. 
> Week1-8 500 mgs test e
> ...


Just hcg..no clomid.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, i need your help!
> I am a big fitness and health freak and the past few months i signed up with a coach from my town. He had me on an extreme diet which consisted of absolutely no carbs (only from vegetables). A few weeks ago he put me on ephedrine to increase my weight loss which only caused me to have a seizure. I do not want to go through that again so i have to be careful with my future fitness plan. Would you please be able to send me a fitness and new nutrition plan so I can reach my goals?
> I weigh 125 lbs and my goal body is to achieve a bikini body. I am 5'1 female and is 18%. I would really appreciate the help! 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Zenia


Shoot me a pm!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Please Ronnie...:
> 
> I am starting my first reload consisting of Test E 500mg/E3D (meaning 1,1g/week) and Deca 250mg/E3D (meaning 580mg/week). 
> 
> I am going to front load both compounds and see what happens. To calculate amount to front load I used formula: inject on day 1 an amount which is the sum of what the usual injection would be plus the sum of what the total injections would be over the half-life of the particular drug. 
> 
> So for Test E: 500/3*10,5 (amount over the half life) + 500 = 2250mg
> and for deca: 250/3*14 + 250 = 1426mg (I injected 1500mg)
> 
> ...


it will kick in fast but it will also have an accumulative effect and the side effects won't manifest themselves until about week 3. I am not a big fan of front loading. The side effects are too much on a long cycle. I would keep the dosages the same throughout the reload until 4 weeks from deload then do what I call a "backload" where you crank up the dosages for the last 4 weeks of the reload for increased muscular enhancement. This way you can deload and allow the side effects to leave. The whole front load concept is twisted around in my opinion. Backloading is the answer for more gains out of an 8 week cycle instead of front loading!

----------


## Dadstrength

> Just hcg..no clomid.


Ok so pct will be:
Weeks 21-24 
HCG 2500 EOD for 2 weeks
Nolva 20mgs for 4 weeks
Correct? 
One more thing. I'm planning on riding out my 3rd reload natural then following it with another 20 week blast. Question is would I revert bAck to 500mgs a week for 1st reload then bump to 750 for the second reload? Or since it'll be my 2nd 20 week blast should I start with 750 mgs then bump up to 1g a week? Btw I'm running test e cycles. 
And how would I know when to start the reloads in the future at higher dosages? 
Many thanks again for your time and help.

----------


## Java Man

I'm just reading this thread for the first time (while paying attn  :Smilie: ) I only have 127 pages to go. Great reading. You really know your sh!t ronnie. Thanks for the time and dedication you've obviously put into this thread. Now back to my reading...

----------


## old rookie

Hi Ronnie, Great post thanks, I think I read my answer but I have to ask you, Will I keep anything if I do One cycle of deca /test.I am 45y/o and work out I guess too much which I will Change after reading your post but want to keep about 20lbs of muscle, am I waisting my time cause I loose it all after I quit taking anything?

----------


## old rookie

Thanks Ronnie, sooo,,, do you think if a 45 y/o 183lb man, around 18% body fat or less, I can see top three, six pack, but not that fourth, followed that exact post except only did one 10ml of test enen and one 10ml of nand decon followed by clomi citrate 10 weeks of what your post states, as long as eating as much as I can of the right foods, do you think I will keep any muscle lets say a year later steady lifting and eating, I don't seem to grow?

----------


## zena209

Hey Ronnie! 
For some reason i cannot send you a pm. Can i give you my personal email address so you can contact me? Or you can try to send me a personal message on here?

Thank you so much!
Zenia

----------


## AnabolicDoc

It's bc you need to acquire 50+ posts to send PMs

----------


## zena209

aww darn! Would he be able to send me a private message?




> It's bc you need to acquire 50+ posts to send PMs

----------


## AnabolicDoc

I think so but then how would you respond?

----------


## lla23

Hi Ronnie, i need some clarification on the PCT, reload and deload for your "SlingShot Cycle", here's what I'm gonna do for my FIRST cycle.

PHASE 1 :
Weeks 1-8 reload (500 mgs) (Test Enanthate ) (Is it TWICE JAB per week ??)
Weeks 9-10 deload (250 mgs) (Test Enanthate) (Is it ONCE JAB per week ??)

Phase 2:
Weeks 11-18 reload (750 mgs) (Test Enanthate) (Is it TWICE JAB per week ??) 
Weeks 19-20 deload (250 msg) (Test Enanthate) (Is it ONCE JAB per week ??)

PCT:
Week 21 
40 mgs of Nolvadex (40mgs) per day for 4 weeks (Is it DAILY & ONCE A DAY?? or 3 serving a day? ) 
along with HCG 2500 iu eod every other day for 3 weeks (Do i COMBINE NOLVADEX together??)

Am i correct on the PCT for the amount i take per day for NOLVADEX and HCG on alternate days? 
Can i rest for 10 weeks after my 1st cycle and restart the 2nd "SlingShot Cycle" again??

----------


## zena209

> I think so but then how would you respond?


HA, true. Would it be safe to give him my personal email on here?

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> HA, true. Would it be safe to give him my personal email on here?


Why don't you just welcome 43 new members. Then you can PM.  :Smilie:

----------


## zena209

Great idea! 
Thank you  :Smilie: 



> Why don't you just welcome 43 new members. Then you can PM.

----------


## lynxeffect1

does prami help with the aggressive mental sides tren can produce in certain people?

----------


## The Titan99

> does prami help with the aggressive mental sides tren can produce in certain people?


No, it doesn't.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> aww darn! Would he be able to send me a private message?


You have a pm!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does prami help with the aggressive mental sides tren can produce in certain people?


No. I think progesterone converion from tren ,deca and anadrol causes some of the agitation because post menopausal females put on progesterone get PMS type symptoms. All three of drugs make most guys emotional and some get depressed.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, i need some clarification on the PCT, reload and deload for your "SlingShot Cycle", here's what I'm gonna do for my FIRST cycle.
> 
> PHASE 1 :
> Weeks 1-8 reload (500 mgs) (Test Enanthate ) (Is it TWICE JAB per week ??)
> Weeks 9-10 deload (250 mgs) (Test Enanthate) (Is it ONCE JAB per week ??)
> 
> Phase 2:
> Weeks 11-18 reload (750 mgs) (Test Enanthate) (Is it TWICE JAB per week ??) 
> Weeks 19-20 deload (250 msg) (Test Enanthate) (Is it ONCE JAB per week ??)
> ...


yes 2. Jabs per week during deload and only 1 during deload. Take nolvadex twice a day,everyday,but if you are not using anties during cycle nolvadex is not needed only HCG eod. You can wait as long as you want between 20 cycles as its a very individualistic thing according to your goals.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Quick question for you brother.
> 
> I am nearly 32 and been training 12 yrs. My first cycle was less than a year ago (on 2nd currently). Would it be more beneficial for me to do the old fashioned time on = time off for a few yrs before going to the slingshot? Or if I am going to eventually do just get started asap? Also which method do you think is easier on the HPTA/body?
> 
> Thanks..LFTP


Time on =time off is easier on HPTA but it's also an emotional roller coaster ride.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie what is your favorite cycle


I like test, proviron or masteron and GH because I feel good on it. For best results test,tren ,masteron or proviron and GH. Would add 10 mgs of nolvadex eod with dbol if wanted less bloat. The sarm does not affect me sexually like antie such as arimidex ,aromasin , and Letro given its used at low dosages. In fact, it can increase it when using a lot of aromatizing anabolics.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron!
> 
> I've been following this thread for about a year now, and I have to say that your thoughts on AAS, diet and training make so much sense. This thread is really all you need for complete guideance, weather if you are a newbie or a pro.
> Your knowledge is so great and your way of sharing that knowledge with the rest of us is just amazing. You have helped so many guys out there and we are all forever thankfull. You are a really great and genuine person, Ron!
> 
> And it have been so much fun to read about the rest of you guys in this thread.
> All these awesome questions from Vascular Vince.. LOL.. You rock, bro!
> And the GREAT Titan... Following your awesome transformation has been so inspiring!
> 
> ...


Thank you Chris!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Completely agree! The use of an AI on cycle is pushed way to much and are becoming "necessary" on cycle by a lot of the "die-hards". Like you said, I believe they do more harm than good as well. I'm currently on 1g test, 250mg tren and 50mg dbol a day and I don't need an AI. No gyno or bad bloating. AI's are overused IMO!!


Very true!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Lol ,
> 
> But you like it better then running a ai? So it doesn't lower estro but stops it from binding and leaving more to flow in your blood?


Yes! What a lot of men tend to forget is we need estrogen for a healthy sex drive, energy, healthy joints and cardio vascular health. Nolvadex used at only 10 mgs 2-3 times per week is usually sufficient to prevent it from binding and causing Gyno while avoiding other sides associated with its use. 5 mgs eod is good for some. People do best using it the night of their injections. Nolvadex has an active life of 5 days. Everyone responds differently to various drugs so this is a generalized statement but I have witnessed nolvadex being more user friendly than arimidex , aromasin , and Letro on a lot of people throughout the years. Females included! I hate to say it but some things being pushed on a lot of bodybuilding boards are not holding water in real life situations. Doctors who graduate from med school and begin practicing medicine find out real quick that they knew less than they thought. Some people think they have it all figured out but don't. For example, Letro tends to be worse on the libido and joints than arimidex but arimidex actually destroys more estrogen than Letro. It doesn't make a lot of sense but it is what it is!

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> Doctors who graduate from med school and begin practicing medicine find out real quick that they knew less than they thought.


So true!

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> yes 2. Jabs per week during deload and only 1 during deload. Take nolvadex twice a day,everyday,but if you are not using anties during cycle nolvadex is not needed only HCG eod. You can wait as long as you want between 20 cycles as its a very individualistic thing according to your goals.


Hey Ronnie,

Would you mind explaining to me why is it that you don't advocate the use of nolva in PCT when an AI is not used in the cycle?

Thanks

----------


## lynxeffect1

if your taking a hrt dose of test, lets say 250 a week of prop , how much does 250mg a week raise your test levels in terms of taking a t/e test ? will u be under 6-1 (u dont happen to have a link to a chart for this?) . or if it was over the ratio wot if u switched to test suspenion the last wk and dropped it a couple of days before? or if you dropped the prop a week r 2 before would your levels be ok then for the test or wud they be extra low? then looking suspicious .would your body still be ok if dropping it a few weeks out performance wise for a fight?

----------


## The Titan99

Did you see my post? #5168?

----------


## Crazy Chris

Hi Ron,
Please take a look at post #5177 when you have the time :-)

----------


## lla23

Alright... thank you Ronnie for your advice !!!!

----------


## TylerFallon

Great post

----------


## lla23

Hi Ronnie,

what's your guideline on FEMALE on the 20 weeks slingshot program? Reload & deload still the same?? what AAS will be suitable for a 1st timer? what will be their PCT? will that be HCG still?

----------


## briansvk

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> what's your guideline on FEMALE on the 20 weeks slingshot program? Reload & deload still the same?? what AAS will be suitable for a 1st timer? what will be their PCT? will that be HCG still?


Females don't use PCT.. what testosterone do you need to recover?  :Big Grin:  The same for HCG ... man use HCG to renew the testicular tissue which will produce testosterone afterwards.. but as female has no testes, so there is no use for HCG.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

Idk what the protocol for women is but women do have and need testosterone , it comes from their adrenal cortex. I would only imagine that there is at least the possibility of some HPTA suppression that can affect a women's ability to reproduce, her menstrual cycles, and her hormone levels. This may depend on her AAS use; which AAS and dosage.

With that being said I do know women who have done short cycles (roughly 6 weeks) of low dose Anavar (5mg 2x per day) and Winstrol (5mg 2x per day), not together. These women did not do a PCT and did not suffer any undesirable side effects while on AAS or afterwards. They did experience minor menstrual disturbances as well as increased libido and clitoral enlargement which both returned to their prior status after discontinuing AAS. 

Also, from what I've seen regarding female use of hcg , specifically women who've attempted the "HCG diet" (which was bogus), is that they did not appear to suffer any HPTA suppression. This was only evidenced by the lack of any concurrent menstrual disturbances or subsequent adverse reactions after cessation of HCG.

My experience with female HRT has been extremely limited and I think Ronnie will have much better insight into this.

----------


## lla23

> Females don't use PCT.. what testosterone do you need to recover?  The same for HCG... man use HCG to renew the testicular tissue which will produce testosterone afterwards.. but as female has no testes, so there is no use for HCG.


Haha...My man... I'm relatively new to AAS, so pardon me if I asked silly question as I'm still learning.. :-)

----------


## lla23

> Idk what the protocol for women is but women do have and need testosterone , it comes from their adrenal cortex. I would only imagine that there is at least the possibility of some HPTA suppression that can affect a women's ability to reproduce, her menstrual cycles, and her hormone levels. This may depend on her AAS use; which AAS and dosage.
> 
> With that being said I do know women who have done short cycles (roughly 6 weeks) of low dose Anavar (5mg 2x per day) and Winstrol (5mg 2x per day), not together. These women did not do a PCT and did not suffer any undesirable side effects while on AAS or afterwards. They did experience minor menstrual disturbances as well as increased libido and clitoral enlargement which both returned to their prior status after discontinuing AAS.
> 
> Also, from what I've seen regarding female use of hcg , specifically women who've attempted the "HCG diet" (which was bogus), is that they did not appear to suffer any HPTA suppression. This was only evidenced by the lack of any concurrent menstrual disturbances or subsequent adverse reactions after cessation of HCG.
> 
> My experience with female HRT has been extremely limited and I think Ronnie will have much better insight into this.


Thanks for sharing bro... Would be interested to hear from Ronnie on what he thinks on this..

----------


## BeardedMuscleDude

This is crazy amazing info, thank you so much. The more knowledge the more power to grow!! AWESOME!!!

----------


## kml999

Hey Ron,
i was on a 20wk cycle (STS) and wanted to share with you what happened to me when i was taking 750mg test e, 200mg tren e and 300mg Mast e. i was even taking 250IU HCG 2x/wk and NO AI as you advised. I did this as my last relaod before i deload at the end of the cycle and after 3-4wks of the above dosages i got an eye infection, UTI (urine traction infection) and high blood pressure (155/90). my blood pressure is good now and have no infections right now. i did blood work when the issue happened and its abvious the blood pressure increase was from the increase of estrogen:

1- estrodial 185 (11-44)
2- progesterone 0.3 (0.1-0.2)
3- Prolactin <0.06

i had to stop all injs and use the meds given to fight the two infections that i was suffering from, wait for 21 days after my last jabs and started my pct which i am still on right now. I'm on my 3rd wk of PCT. My PCT consists of 40/40/20/20/20/20 Nolvadex and 100/100/50/50/50/50 Clomid. I'm on my 3rd wk of PCT right now.

questions:
1- what happened above that made my progesterone/e2 increase?
2- now i just completed 2wks of PCT and my Testes are still very very small just like when i was on cycle. FYI i did take 250IU 2x/wk during cycle and was debating if i should do 250IU 3x/wk when noticed my teste keep shrinking as days pass by. should i take 500IU/day with arimidex 0.5 EOD for 14 days? or you recommend something else? or just complete my current pct and see what happens?
3- if you noticed my progesterone/estrogen went up and i have noticed from the above results that when i took masterone my progesterone and estro didnt stay in check. does this sound correct to you? and another thing i thought DHT should maintain both progesterone and estradial in check, but in my case it let both progesterone and estradiol go through the roof....please comment

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ron, i need your help!
> I am a big fitness and health freak and the past few months i signed up with a coach from my town. He had me on an extreme diet which consisted of absolutely no carbs (only from vegetables). A few weeks ago he put me on ephedrine to increase my weight loss which only caused me to have a seizure. I do not want to go through that again so i have to be careful with my future fitness plan. Would you please be able to send me a fitness and new nutrition plan so I can reach my goals?
> I weigh 125 lbs and my goal body is to achieve a bikini body. I am 5'1 female and is 18%. I would really appreciate the help! 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Zenia


*I think I figured out what happened to you Zenia! The ephedrine sped up your metabolism which accelerated the loss of carbs, water, and salt. When you are in ketosis its very important to consume a lot of salt because the lack of carbs makes it difficult to hold onto water and salt. 
You more than likely experienced- "Hyponatremia" 

Definition:

"The normal concentration of sodium in the blood plasma is 136-145 mM. Hyponatremia occurs when sodium falls below 130 mM. Plasma sodium levels of 125 mM or less are dangerous and can result in seizures and coma!"*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie,
> 
> Would you mind explaining to me why is it that you don't advocate the use of nolva in PCT when an AI is not used in the cycle?
> 
> Thanks


You can use it but it's not mandatory because when you stop injecting test theres no more aromatization taking place (estrogen conversion).

----------


## pawn master

Hi Ronnie I read this complete thread about 2 weeks ago and joined the site. I have done a few cycles in my life and found I made great gains in weeks 4-8 then plateaued. I was just getting ready to start you reload deload 20 week program and when I have mention this to others I am getting other users telling me I should not run deca for this program. I have issues with my joints and I really want to try the deca here was my plan:

weeks 1-8
deca 400 cc per week
sus 600 cc per week 2 shots
dbol 25 mg per day 5 weeks
arimidex .5mg twice a week
caber .5 mg twice per week
? should I take the deca sus on same day? what about the caber arimidex?

weeks 9-10 deload
300 mg sus 1 time per week
hcg 2500 iu eod
nolva 40/40
clomid 20/20

weeks 11-18
same has weeks 1-8

weeks 19-22
hcg 2500iu eod 2 weeks
nolva 40/40/40/40
clomid 20/20/20/20

Thanks Ronnie I like your opinions and love this thread. NO ONE else has laid out a plan to keep the sides down like you did here. You opinion would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Guys please be patient with me. I have a deadline to meet on our book, I am prepping 4 guys for the bodybuiding show this weekend and on top of everything else I have zero time. I am truly sorry but I will get these questions answered ASP. Just wanted everyone to know.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE!

----------


## LookinToGrow

> Guys please be patient with me. I have a deadline to meet on our book, I am prepping 4 guys for the bodybuiding show this weekend and on top of everything else I have zero time. I am truly sorry but I will get these questions answered ASP. Just wanted everyone to know.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE!


Thanks for letting us know, Ronnie!

----------


## rblue

Ron, what do you think of Ralox instead of Nolva for controlling gyno while on cycle?

----------


## btrizzyb

This is a great post. After I started reading it I realized it was written back in 2009 though, is the basic concept behind your first post still the best, or have new ideas and methods come out? I am very new to steroids , I was told thattest enth is the best for what I am trying to acomplish. I am 5'9" 177 lbs currently 12.3% body fat. I would like to trim the fat on my gut for my abs to show (they feel great, but are under a thin layer of fat) and get big. I take 1 mL every 4 days, and am 17 days into my first cycle.

Basicly my questions are:

Is basing my workout off of the notes I took from the Original Post in this thread still the best plan?

I saw the 6-12 sets per week / 3-6 sets on Deload post, but didnt see anywhere exactly how many reps I should be shooting for in each set?

I noticed in your chest example, it included incline and decline bench, but not flat bench. Have I been wasting my time in the past doing flat bench?

Is a 4 day schedule of 1).back/bi's 2).chest/tri's 3).shoulders 4).legs a good routine? Does this mean that on days 3 and 4 I am only doing 6-12 sets total in my workout and then leaving?

I have been doing Abs every day of my 4 day cycle, is this good or should they only be worked once a week also?

As far as AI/SERM/HCG go, with only 2 weeks off between 8 week cycles how would I work that in for PCT?

Sorry for so many questions, just trying to learn from the best :-)

----------


## >Good Luck<

> This is a great post. After I started reading it I realized it was written back in 2009 though, is the basic concept behind your first post still the best, or have new ideas and methods come out? I am very new to steroids , I was told that test prop and test eth are the best for what I am trying to acomplish. I am 5'9" 177 lbs currently 12.3% body fat. I would like to trim the fat on my gut for my abs to show (they feel great, but are under a thin layer of fat) and get big. I take 1 mL of each every 4 days, and am 12 days into my first cycle.
> 
> Basicly my questions are:
> 
> Am I taking the right steroids?
> 
> Am I taking the right dosages of each, on the correct injection routine?
> 
> Is basing my workout off of the notes I took from the Original Post in this thread still the best plan?
> ...


Ronnie is very busy lately so I'm going to give you one suggestion to help you until he has time to get to you.. test prop needs to be shot every other day to maintain stable plasma levels. If you shoot it every 4 days you are on a hormonal rollercoaster. Pick one test, perferably test e and stick with one. 500mg weekly should be great for you. I'd go 250mg monday and Thursday. 

Good luck!!

----------


## btrizzyb

> Ronnie is very busy lately so I'm going to give you one suggestion to help you until he has time to get to you.. test prop needs to be shot every other day to maintain stable plasma levels. If you shoot it every 4 days you are on a hormonal rollercoaster. Pick one test, perferably test e and stick with one. 500mg weekly should be great for you. I'd go 250mg monday and Thursday. 
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you for your advice, im dropping Prop for now and sticking to E, taking it just like you said! Thank you for your help and im looking forward to hearing the answers to my other Qs answered:-)

----------


## TheBossZanTheMan

the day I take steriods I will defy follow this program
thanks

----------


## tdoe11

Keeping doses reasonable and not overdoing multiple compounds what is the longest any of you have stayed on this program with only 2 week or months 'breaks'?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does prami help with the aggressive mental sides tren can produce in certain people?


I don't think so because it lower prolactin not progesterone or androcenicity fron tren . That said, prami might work in some cases because everyone's body chemistry reacts different to various drugs. For example, I know of a guy who makes his best gains on test and Anavar while others can't tell much difference if they add anavar to test.

----------


## btrizzyb

Hey Ronnie, I know you have been very busy, just wanted to make sure that in catching up with threads that you didnt miss my post #5238. Trying to make sure I am using your program exactly the way you intended it to be used.

----------


## Quester

Brilliant!
This is great stuff thanks

----------


## akn

Sir ron great thread have learnt alot just in few days but still alot of reading to be 
done

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I going to give this IGF thing a go. I'm currently running 2800 mg Test E/700 NPP/900 Masteron E/100 mg Anadrol / 50 mg Proviron 
> 
> I'm going to run all three of these together and try to put on some size before my long cut. My question in what order would this be most beneficial? My current plan is this. I workout from 7:00 pm to 8:30 5 nights a week. What I've been doing is immediately post workout (15 min) I shoot 12 i.u.'s of Novolog followed by 50 g Dextrose, 10 g creatine, 10 g glutamine. 15 minutes later I take 75 g whey protein in water. 45 minutes after that I eat 50-60 g protein/carb meal. This brings me to about 10:00 pm. I go to bed at about10:30/11:00. I do 7 i.u.'s of HGH at 2:00 am. I figure on spot injecting the IFG LR3 after I finish eating. On non workout days I'd be doing the IGF right away in the morning. When would be the best time to inject the MGF? Before the insulin or after. Any variations would be great.


I would inject the MGF pre-workout!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Great. Thanks for the feedback. Not sure I want to make that commitment to stay on year round just yet. So in the 20 week cycle you recommend should I do the reload/deload twice then pct? Or is sling shot more for someone who stays on for much longer periods?


Do 20 week Slingshot cycle then pct.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> Would like to have your thoughts on my cycles.
> 
> I am 34 years old, 5'9", 210 lbs and about 15% bf. I intend to be on AAS as long as I feel good, hopefully for the rest of my life, and I will most likely compete in about a year or two.
> 
> I am currently on the first week of my 4th straight reload.
> My first three reloads looked like this:
> 
> 1. Test C, 200 mg e3d (475/w).
> ...


Increasing test by approximately 100 mgs every reload is fine until you hit the point of diminishing returns.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Attachment 139493Attachment 139494Ron regarding diet, 
> 
> Im in my week 4 of Palumbos Keto diet, this always seems to work well for me and keeps the water off giving me that dryer look. Im only taking in 1800 cals a day now and weight is still staying steady but this is a good thing as I seem to be recomping and not plateauing. Im on test prop 100mg EOD and Var at 100mg a day.. These 2 are keeping my muscle stay put which is great. I also just added tren today which I plan to keep in for 6-8 weeks then im taking 8 weeks off at 200mg cyp a week and giving my body a break. Oh and as you know im taking 4iu Jins GH with 100mcg t4 and 25mcg t3. 
> 
> My question is , Sunday night I have my big cheat, example this sunday, 2 pieces of pizza, 2 hot dogs, 1 burger at a pool party with cookie cake. Then I got home and ate more cookies and had a big bowl of low fat ice cream. The 2 cheats before I averaged around 2lb gain after a cheat which is nothing, it was always gone the next day. This cheat I actually lost a lb lol, I love when that happens!! 
> 
> I re read your version of Keto and saw that adding another carb day could be beneficial and not stop weight loss. So I will keep my Sunday night cheat with carbs fats, I normally start carbing up around 5pm till I go to bed around 9. My thought was to add a WED night clean carb up, basically I would have the normal first 3 meals of pro fat... Then the last 3 meals I would shift to Protein carbs. On this day would I take my calories to maintenance say around 2500 from the 1800 on low days then on sunday I normally get 3k to 4k. 
> 
> Here are 2 pics of me at my current, the one in the beach shorts I took this sunday at the pool, the other I was super pumped at the gym,
> ...


You look amazing! I do in fact recommend 2 carb meals for those who feel they have to have carbs but that's not my first recommendation. My first recommendation is to skip the once a week carb load on the weekend and fat load instead. I have found that going out of ketosis makes one feel miserable and it's fats, not carbs your body craves when in ketosis. I would stop carbs ups and just fat load on Saturdays!

----------


## Crazy Chris

> Increasing test by approximately 100 mgs every reload is fine until you hit the point of diminishing returns.


Thanks Ronnie!
Then I'll continue with that protocoll as long as gains are steady.
I feel I want to make the best gains I can with the lowest amount of steroids for as long as possible, rather than increasing doses to fast so I loose my chances of making gains with a lower dose.
Is this the right approach?

----------


## Dadstrength

Could you please answer post #5196 when you have time.

----------


## LookinToGrow

I'm a little confused about one thing. I'm about to finish my second reload and going to do a deload after. Then I'm taking a break from AAS. Do I do a low dose of test during this second deload and then do PCT? It looks like I'm supposed to do PCT immediately after this reload and no test during this deload, but after reading this through this thread I've found some conflicting language. Just trying to clarify. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok so pct will be:
> Weeks 21-24 
> HCG 2500 EOD for 2 weeks
> Nolva 20mgs for 4 weeks
> Correct? 
> One more thing. I'm planning on riding out my 3rd reload natural then following it with another 20 week blast. Question is would I revert bAck to 500mgs a week for 1st reload then bump to 750 for the second reload? Or since it'll be my 2nd 20 week blast should I start with 750 mgs then bump up to 1g a week? Btw I'm running test e cycles. 
> And how would I know when to start the reloads in the future at higher dosages? 
> Many thanks again for your time and help.


You can run nolvadex for 4 weeks but it's not mandatory. I would run hcg for 3 weeks not 2 unless you have been running hcg all along.

I would go 750 then 1000 this time around if you want to make maximum progress.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie, sooo,,, do you think if a 45 y/o 183lb man, around 18% body fat or less, I can see top three, six pack, but not that fourth, followed that exact post except only did one 10ml of test enen and one 10ml of nand decon followed by clomi citrate 10 weeks of what your post states, as long as eating as much as I can of the right foods, do you think I will keep any muscle lets say a year later steady lifting and eating, I don't seem to grow?


I don't think that cycle will do the job. Double the dosages and run a 20 week cycle then you can maintain some size.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie,
> 
> I am planning to do load/reload 2 phases with Test E, Deca , Masteron and Dianabol but now i just want to ask about Dianabol..
> 
> You suggested to me before to do 30mg for 8 weeks (phase 1) then 50mg for another 8 weeks (phase 2)
> 
> But i found that i have 1000 pills @5mg
> 
> So what do you suggest to do now?
> ...


Run 25 mgs for last 3 weeks of each reload. This is called a backload and I feel it's more effective than a front load.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie, Great post thanks, I think I read my answer but I have to ask you, Will I keep anything if I do One cycle of deca/test.I am 45y/o and work out I guess too much which I will Change after reading your post but want to keep about 20lbs of muscle, am I waisting my time cause I loose it all after I quit taking anything?


You won't gain 20 lbs of muscle with one cycle because much of it will be water weight and even fat if you bulk. And no one keeps 20 lbs post cycle unless they are using large dosages of GH.

----------


## pawn master

Hi Ronnie when you get a chance can you look at #5234.

Also in addition to #5234 if I was to run 500iu per week of hcg during the cycle instead of 2500iu eod at the end what would be the difference?

Thanks.

----------


## AresGod

Great Information. Thanks!

----------


## Dadstrength

Thanks for the help Ronnie. So far the 20 week cycle is going great. Just test e 500mgs for first reload then 250 for deload then 750 for second reload. (im on week 14) But combined with the diet, an your training guidelines I'm making great progress. I was wondering how you feel on the length of recovery though. I read on this website people say the longer the cycle the longer the recovery. Even for simple test e cycles. I'm curious what's your take on that? Would a longer pct ( longer than 4 weeks) be better? Or instead of finish the 3rd reload natural then jumping back on a cycle for the 4th reload should i give the body more time? 

Thanks again for your help.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This is a great post. After I started reading it I realized it was written back in 2009 though, is the basic concept behind your first post still the best, or have new ideas and methods come out? I am very new to steroids , I was told thattest enth is the best for what I am trying to acomplish. I am 5'9" 177 lbs currently 12.3% body fat. I would like to trim the fat on my gut for my abs to show (they feel great, but are under a thin layer of fat) and get big. I take 1 mL every 4 days, and am 17 days into my first cycle.
> 
> Basicly my questions are:
> 
> Is basing my workout off of the notes I took from the Original Post in this thread still the best plan?
> 
> I saw the 6-12 sets per week / 3-6 sets on Deload post, but didnt see anywhere exactly how many reps I should be shooting for in each set?
> 
> I noticed in your chest example, it included incline and decline bench, but not flat bench. Have I been wasting my time in the past doing flat bench?
> ...


I am a little over worked right now with work and my book. I apologize to everyone. Nothing has changed over the past 4 years. And no you have not been wasting your time doing flat bench presses given its working
your Chest more than your front delts and triceps. Do triceps after back and bicep after chest. The rest looks good. 8-15 reps per set is best. Abs done once or twice a week is fine. Once a week is plenty IMO. Run 500 ius of hcg entire time or do full pct after entire cycle at higher dosages.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, I read your not a big fan of AI's unless gyno issues arise but Dnt most people feel horrible, lethargic etc with highish estrogen levels? Was wondering your thoughts on this. Thanks for all your info mate, it's outstanding


Yes some people do feel horrible due to high estrogen levels and in those cases it's best to use less test and stack with a non aromatizing steroid IMO. Second best case scenario is to add an anties.

----------


## btrizzyb

> I am a little over worked right now with work and my book. I apologize to everyone. Nothing has changed over the past 4 years. And no you have not been wasting your time doing flat bench presses given its working
> your Chest more than your front delts and triceps. Do triceps after back and bicep after chest. The rest looks good. 8-15 reps per set is best. Abs done once or twice a week is fine. Once a week is plenty IMO. Run 500 ius of hcg entire time or do full pct after entire cycle at higher dosages.


Thanks so much for your reply! Ill be switching my workouts around to combine checst and bi's into 1 day, and back and tri's into another like you suggested. My only other questions would be, that being this is my first cycle, you still believe that 8 week on, 2 weeks off is the right cycle for me? I am taking Test Enth and still trying to figure out exactly what I should be taking for PCT. Were you saying that if I take HCG threwout my cycle that I can skip taking anything else for PCT? Also, if I chose to do a full PCT instead of HCG the entire cycle, will I be able to fit a full PCT into only 2 weeks, and exactly what would you recommend taking for it?

EDIT: Ronnie id also like to add that I realize that you are a trainer, meaning you usually make money helping guys get big. This being said if you contact me via PM, I have no problem giving you a little cash for your time helping me out. I appreciate your help and realize you are busy.

----------


## btrizzyb

Double post, mod please delete

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron.
I was wondering, does Tren work as well as test in combination with GH? I'm cutting and using 7 i.u.'s of GH ed. I'm using Test E 400 mg/Tren A 1050 mg/Mast P 700 mg/NPP 350 mg - joints/Proviron 50 mg ed. This is the first time I've ever run Test so low and was wondering if I should run it higher. It's been 10 days and I like the way it looks and feels already.

----------


## The Titan99

How does Ronnie Coleman get by using AAS if he's a policeman?

----------


## ppwc1985

> How does Ronnie Coleman get by using AAS if he's a policeman?


Idk but I personally know 5 state troopers in CT who use them. I think alot po use. They have tough job.

----------


## The Titan99

Yea, last time I was back I saw some cops who definitely were taking AAS. I just wonder how you can get by with it if your Ronnie's size.

----------


## slimshady01

> Yea, last time I was back I saw some cops who definitely were taking AAS. I just wonder how you can get by with it if your Ronnie's size.


They just ignore ... 

Can you imagine a sport where you had to be on high doses of heroin to compete like AAS... That sport would be shut down in seconds... Yet if u get busted with AAS they treat it just like heroin

----------


## lla23

Hi Ronnie and guys out there,

I'm planning to do the 20 weeks Slingshot cycle with just "Test Enathate".. I'm having problems getting HCG as it's quite expensive and costly to do it every other day for 3 weeks. 

I would like to modify some of the changes on e PCT and even the mgs for the Test as I gather the cost to start this cycle is way too much for me. 

Can I do 3 weeks of PCT with HCG, like 500ius for twice a 
week? Or is there any other alternatives or cheaper way of PCT that I can do? Like using novaldex or clomid? 

Could u guys advice me on that pls?

Phase 1- 
500 mgs of test weekly, 1st 8 weeks reload (250 mgs injection twice a week)

Deload - 
250 mgs of test weekly, 2 weeks (125 mgs injection twice a week)

Phase 2 -
750 mgs of test weekly, 2nd 8 weeks reload (375 mgs injection twice a week)

Deload -
250 mgs of test weekly, 2 weeks (125 mgs injection twice a week)

PCT - 
3 weeks of HCG 2500 iu, eod 
(2500 iu eod, Injection Every other day a week for 3 weeks)

----------


## The Titan99

> Hi Ronnie and guys out there,
> 
> I'm planning to do the 20 weeks Slingshot cycle with just "Test Enathate".. I'm having problems getting HCG as it's quite expensive and costly to do it every other day for 3 weeks. 
> 
> I would like to modify some of the changes on e PCT and even the mgs for the Test as I gather the cost to start this cycle is way too much for me. 
> 
> Can I do 3 weeks of PCT with HCG, like 500ius for twice a 
> week? Or is there any other alternatives or cheaper way of PCT that I can do? Like using novaldex or clomid? 
> 
> ...


You could drop that 2nd deload phase as far as the AAS are concerned if your going to PCT afterwards. That would only apply if you were going back into another reload with the Test.

For the same reason I like to run the HCG at 250 i.u.'s twice a week right from the beginning of the cycle all the way up to the day before PCT. That will only take about 10,000 i.u.'s (2 bottles) instead of 25,000 i.u.'s (5 bottles).

Ron might tell you different on the HCG but he's super busy and might not be able to get back to you as quick as you like.

BTW, I've been using this training style for more than 3 years and it's by far the best training program out there.

----------


## lla23

Thanks Titan99 for advising me bro.. So do u mean my cycle will be like this? 

How about my PCT, what should I use? Novaldex or clomid?

I will be starting 2nd cycle with Test E again when I'm done with this protocol.

Phase 1- 
500 mgs of test weekly,
1st 8 weeks reload (250 mgs injection twice a week) 
HCG (250 i.u.'s injection twice a week)


Deload - 
250 mgs of test weekly, 
2 weeks (125 mgs injection twice a week) 
HCG (250 i.u.'s injection twice a week)

Phase 2 -
750 mgs of test weekly
2nd 8 weeks reload (375 mgs injection twice a week)
HCG (250 i.u.'s injection twice a week)


PCT - 
Novaldex or clomid? 




> You could drop that 2nd deload phase as far as the AAS are concerned if your going to PCT afterwards. That would only apply if you were going back into another reload with the Test.
> 
> For the same reason I like to run the HCG at 250 i.u.'s twice a week right from the beginning of the cycle all the way up to the day before PCT. That will only take about 10,000 i.u.'s (2 bottles) instead of 25,000 i.u.'s (5 bottles).
> 
> Ron might tell you different on the HCG but he's super busy and might not be able to get back to you as quick as you like.
> 
> BTW, I've been using this training style for more than 3 years and it's by far the best training program out there.

----------


## The Titan99

> Thanks Titan99 for advising me bro.. So do u mean my cycle will be like this? 
> 
> How about my PCT, what should I use? Novaldex or clomid?
> 
> I will be starting 2nd cycle with Test E again when I'm done with this protocol.
> 
> Phase 1- 
> 500 mgs of test weekly,
> 1st 8 weeks reload (250 mgs injection twice a week) 
> ...


Yea, that's how I would do it and how I think Ron would tell you to do it also except you run the HCG for the 2 weeks after your last shot of test, then on day 15 (following last shot) start PCT. I don't like clomid and Ron doesn't think it's necessary. Torem is what I would use with the Nolvadex for 3 weeks on both, but I'm on HRT so I don't do PCT personally. Ron's a lot more knowledgeable on that front. On all fronts really, but there for sure. One thing I would do differently though and hopefully Ron corrects me if I'm wrong, but after phase 2 of the blast I would carry on through with the same diet as I was on cycle all the way through PCT to avoid muscle loss, while at the same time deloading and reloading as usual with your training.
BTW, a good dose of Vitamin C daily throughout PCT should help control cortisol levels.

----------


## lla23

What mgs would u suggest for novaldex for PCT? What type of diet will u be doing? Low Fat, high carbs? Can u give me an example?




> Yea, that's how I would do it and how I think Ron would tell you to do it also except you run the HCG for the 2 weeks after your last shot of test, then on day 15 (following last shot) start PCT. I don't like clomid and Ron doesn't think it's necessary. Torem is what I would use with the Nolvadex for 3 weeks on both, but I'm on HRT so I don't do PCT personally. Ron's a lot more knowledgeable on that front. On all fronts really, but there for sure. One thing I would do differently though and hopefully Ron corrects me if I'm wrong, but after phase 2 of the blast I would carry on through with the same diet as I was on cycle all the way through PCT to avoid muscle loss, while at the same time deloading and reloading as usual with your training.
> BTW, a good dose of Vitamin C daily throughout PCT should help control cortisol levels.

----------


## The Titan99

40 mg ed for the first week, then 20 ed for the next 2 weeks. What type of diet will I be doing? That doesn't really matter unless your 48 years old, 6'2" 265 lbs and 11% BF. Sounds like you need to head to the diet section and get something put together. Then post it and some really smart guy's will help you straighten it out. Remember, using AAS without having your diet in place is like putting rocket fuel in your Festiva. You'll tear up your vehicle as well as lose the race!! Here are some hints for you to start with. Google BMR and then TDEE. Also read the stickie in the diet section called "So you want to learn how to Diet?"

----------


## lla23

Usually my will start my first 3 meals with protein & carbs,towards the later part of day, other 3 meals will be protein & fat... I'm just 32 yrs old bro.. Haha, u look way better shape than me and average guys out there!!!




> 40 mg ed for the first week, then 20 ed for the next 2 weeks. What type of diet will I be doing? That doesn't really matter unless your 48 years old, 6'2" 265 lbs and 11% BF. Sounds like you need to head to the diet section and get something put together. Then post it and some really smart guy's will help you straighten it out. Remember, using AAS without having your diet in place is like putting rocket fuel in your Festiva. You'll tear up your vehicle as well as lose the race!! Here are some hints for you to start with. Google BMR and then TDEE. Also read the stickie in the diet section called "So you want to learn how to Diet?"

----------


## The Titan99

I do the same with the addition of 1 cup of oatmeal PWO.

----------


## lla23

I see... I probably can consider that.. Do u mix anything in ur oatmeal? 




> I do the same with the addition of 1 cup of oatmeal PWO.

----------


## lla23

Hey guys, i read this thread that Ronnie mention about "HMG out performs HCG , and seems little more effective than HCG" in PCT. so if i can't find HCG, can i replace it with HMG?

what will be the dosage for HMG for during the cycle? or even PCT?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> if your taking a hrt dose of test, lets say 250 a week of prop , how much does 250mg a week raise your test levels in terms of taking a t/e test ? will u be under 6-1 (u dont happen to have a link to a chart for this?) . or if it was over the ratio wot if u switched to test suspenion the last wk and dropped it a couple of days before? or if you dropped the prop a week r 2 before would your levels be ok then for the test or wud they be extra low? then looking suspicious .would your body still be ok if dropping it a few weeks out performance wise for a fight?


I have seen a chart before but I am not sure where it's at. Drop the test prop 1 week out before the fight to be on the safe side. Your performance will be fine.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, I'm retreading your old posts trying to get a grasp on the pct that you outlined. Since you say it's individualistic I have a question I cant find an answer to. You recommend:
> 
> Week21-24
> Hcg 2500 EOD for 2 weeks
> Clomid 50 mgs 2x daily for 4 weeks 
> Nolva 20 mgs daily for 4 weeks
> 
> You mention most people don't need the Clomid since it just makes people emotional and what not. I'm running your basic test cycle. 
> Week1-8 500 mgs test e
> ...


Stick to HCG alone.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> what's your guideline on FEMALE on the 20 weeks slingshot program? Reload & deload still the same?? what AAS will be suitable for a 1st timer? what will be their PCT? will that be HCG still?


Start with 10 mgs of anavar for both reloads. No pct is required for females.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Did you see my post? #5168?


I think I answered it. Hows the baby coming along?

----------


## lla23

Thanks Ronnie... I have posted other questions for u... Just take ur time to answer..



> Start with 10 mgs of anavar for both reloads. No pct is required for females.

----------


## SEOINAGE

Hello Ronnie. I've recently returned to this thread for a few reasons. I've been on TRT over a year, and done one 12 week blast. My training is more focused on powerlifting however. I was contemplating keeping my trt dose constant, but adding prop in for 8 weeks at a time, and upping my ai for the duration. I was kind of wondering how I could make this method work for my goals.

My training is rather interesting and is basically 4 sessions a week. 2 devoted to bench 2 to S/DL. I'll rotate through one session of bench will be say 5 rep, the next accesory, the next heavy 1-3 rep, then the next 8-12 rep. It is almost like the deload is built in, but still if i push too hard on every one of them, then eventually one is going to suffer soon after. I also change heavy movements so they tend to be only hit once a month. I'm not opposed to adding in official deloads at all.(this is overly simplifying my routine.) I also do supplemental work for back, rear delts, some arm work and shoulder work, as well as leg accessories, nothing very high volume however.

I had considered running 8 weeks of prop then 3 weeks without, all the while on trt dose. Wondering if I should change it to 8 and 2, or even 6 and 2. or maybe even 6 and 1, or 5 and 1.
Typical powerlifting deloads are 1 week out of 6, and consist of a week of higher reps and much less weight. But they also are hitting it hard and heavy every week. I like to think i do the same with my 5 rep days. But not sure where to go with this change.

After I get set up with prop, probably make my own, I want to start this up and see if I can do it continually for very long periods. Of course health is a concern, I donate blood regularly just on trt to make sure. s/b/dl is 567/405/485 raw, and my goals are well above 600 on s/dl and get close to 500 lb bench. 

Last curve ball to throw into the mix, I've been working on reducing bodyfat as well while keeping my strength. I've been doing ok so far I think, down over 20 lbs and lifts are roughly equivalent, although I haven't squatted that much in a while. But in order to get to a lean healthy percentage I need to lose 25 lbs. And I think the prop would allow me to reduce overall calories more while preserving strength and muscle, and speed things up. 

I intend to compete next month, and then hopefully nationals in november, so I don't want to go full bore into fat loss.

Hopefully this isn't too scattered, and take your time if you are able to get back to me, I realize it will be a long while before I even have prop, and I understand this is a long term commitment anyways. I've been lifting 13 years not counting the stuff I did growing up and in high school. Some bits of time off and some ups and downs but training for strength for 4 and a half years almost absolutely solid. 

More info than you need but if you even have simple suggestions to get the most out of what I am doing I would greatly appreciate it, understand you are doing a lot for others. thanks.

----------


## The Titan99

> I think I answered it. Hows the baby coming along?


It's due on August 8th. I still haven't come up with a name yet!! My main worry is that there are no facilities on this island for having the baby here. She will have to go over to the mainland and wait. I booked a hotel next to the hospital for July 27th onward. I hope I didn't misjudge the timing or she might be having it in the bathtub!! I think 9-10 days will be enough but it's so big right now....

----------


## lla23

Bro... Maybe u might wanna move earlier just in case, becos once u r panic, u can't think right.. I mean just to be VERY safe about it..




> It's due on August 8th. I still haven't come up with a name yet!! My main worry is that there are no facilities on this island for having the baby here. She will have to go over to the mainland and wait. I booked a hotel next to the hospital for July 27th onward. I hope I didn't misjudge the timing or she might be having it in the bathtub!! I think 9-10 days will be enough but it's so big right now....

----------


## The Titan99

I know. I'm thinking about it everyday.

----------


## slimshady01

> It's due on August 8th. I still haven't come up with a name yet!! My main worry is that there are no facilities on this island for having the baby here. She will have to go over to the mainland and wait. I booked a hotel next to the hospital for July 27th onward. I hope I didn't misjudge the timing or she might be having it in the bathtub!! I think 9-10 days will be enough but it's so big right now....


Wow that's a tough situation!

----------


## The Titan99

> Wow that's a tough situation!


It's her 2nd baby and the Dr. said it should come pretty much on the due date. Still, worrying though...

----------


## Lunk1

> It's her 2nd baby and the Dr. said it should come pretty much on the due date. Still, worrying though...


Congrats buddy. Just grab some towels, hot water, a clamp and scissors and catch it yourself lol.

----------


## slimshady01

> It's her 2nd baby and the Dr. said it should come pretty much on the due date. Still, worrying though...


Best of luck to you 2!!

----------


## kml999

Hey Ron,
i was on a 20wk cycle (STS) and wanted to share with you what happened to me when i was taking 750mg test e, 200mg tren e and 300mg Mast e. i was even taking 250IU HCG 2x/wk and NO AI as you advised. I did this as my last relaod before i deload at the end of the cycle and after 3-4wks of the above dosages i got an eye infection, UTI (urine traction infection) and high blood pressure (155/90). my blood pressure is good now and have no infections right now. i did blood work when the issue happened and its abvious the blood pressure increase was from the increase of estrogen:

1- estrodial 185 (11-44)
2- progesterone 0.3 (0.1-0.2)
3- Prolactin <0.06

i had to stop all injs and use the meds given to fight the two infections that i was suffering from, wait for 21 days after my last jab and started my pct which i am still on right now. I'm on my 7th wk of PCT. My PCT consists of 40/40/20/20/20/20 Nolvadex and 100/100/100/50/50/50 Clomid. I'm on my 7th wk of PCT right now.

After 4 wks of PCT did blood work and here are the results:
1- Estradiol= 34 (11-44)
2- LH= 0.04 (0.57- 12)
3- FSH= 2.8 (0.95-11.95)
5- Progesterone= 0.2 (<0.1-0.2)
6- Prolactin= <0.6 (3.46-19.4)
7- total testosterone = >15 (3-11) <---- test is above range!


questions:
1- what can i do to speed recovery? now i just completed 7/8 wks of PCT and my Testes are still very very small just like when i was on cycle. FYI i did take 250IU 2x/wk during cycle and was debating if i should do 250IU 3x/wk when noticed my teste keep shrinking as days pass by. what would you recommend to speed the recovery ? or just complete my current pct and see what happens?
2- if you noticed my progesterone/estrogen went up and i have noticed from the above results that when i took masterone my progesterone and estro didnt stay in check. does this sound correct to you? and another thing i thought DHT should maintain both progesterone and estradial in check, but in my case it let both progesterone and estradiol go through the roof without even resisting them....please comment
3- does it look my body is recovering? everything looks acceptable except my LH values! my FSH is picking up as i can see, but my LH is almost nil. i was injecting 1000iu of HCG/day starting from 3rd wk of pct (did this since i noticed my testes were very still small) and was expecting the teste size return to their original size. Now hcg stimulates in LH production, but after 10days of 1000iu of hcg and 25iu of HMG for 5 days my testes were still small? how to fix this?
4- is the low LH value because i was injecting HCG/HMG? i used both on 3rd and 4th wk of pct
5- would you recommend any adjustments in my PCT? I have everything in hand

any further comments would be helpful too

----------


## BigSwol

Ronnie what's ur thoughts on sust, eq,var?
I was thinking
Weeks 1-8 sust 600 mg, eq 500mg, var 50mg Ed
Weeks 9&10 sust 300mg
Weeks 11-18 sust 750, eq 650, mast 300 ew
Weeks 19-20 sust 450
Then pct...prob nolva and hcg 

Thanks and interesting stuff!

----------


## kelevra

Hey Ronnie, 
I typically stick to your style carb cycling diet with good results, but did want your thoughts on carb backloading?
Thanx

----------


## kelevra

Back workout?
Do you ever recommend separating width and thickness to dif days?
If so, 3 best movements for each??

----------


## Crazy Chris

> Back workout?
> Do you ever recommend separating width and thickness to dif days?
> If so, 3 best movements for each??


I'm sure Ronnie will have some great input on this one. But I thought I'd share my own back routine with you

I work out twice each day. On back day I do width in the morning and thickness in the evening. 

Width:
1. Lat pull down, 6 sets
2. Narrow pull down w palms facing eo, 6 sets

Thickness:
1. Seated row medium/narrow grip, 6 sets
2. Diagonal row/pull w rope, 6 sets

So that's a total of 24 sets for back each week.
I could never do 24 sets in one session, but with this routine I have time to recover between the two sessions and I can do more volume.
I really like the idea of focus on two excercises each session and increase the amount of work sets to a maximum of 6. This has worked incredibly well for me. And I personally think separating width and thickness to different days is great.

----------


## TJ413

Aren't u suppose to take off a break for as long as u ran ur cycle??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Aren't u suppose to take off a break for as long as u ran ur cycle??


Not if you are a competitor or trying to get as big as humanly possible.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm sure Ronnie will have some great input on this one. But I thought I'd share my own back routine with you
> 
> I work out twice each day. On back day I do width in the morning and thickness in the evening. 
> 
> Width:
> 1. Lat pull down, 6 sets
> 2. Narrow pull down w palms facing eo, 6 sets
> 
> Thickness:
> ...


Yes this works great. Separating quads and hams also works equally as well for some!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Back workout?
> Do you ever recommend separating width and thickness to dif days?
> If so, 3 best movements for each??


Width: 
dual cable pulldowns palms facing forward
Pullups with medium grip
Pullover machine like Dorian Yates used

Thickness:
Rows on life fitness macine using side grip and seat set deep so angle of pull is at upper abs to lower chest area
Seated cable rows- close grip
One arm dumbell rows

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, 
> I typically stick to your style carb cycling diet with good results, but did want your thoughts on carb backloading?
> Thanx


It works as well.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie what's ur thoughts on sust, eq,var?
> I was thinking
> Weeks 1-8 sust 600 mg, eq 500mg, var 50mg Ed
> Weeks 9&10 sust 300mg
> Weeks 11-18 sust 750, eq 650, mast 300 ew
> Weeks 19-20 sust 450
> Then pct...prob nolva and hcg 
> 
> Thanks and interesting stuff!


looks good but I would run masteron both reloads and use var during second reload because of its unmatched ability to enhance ATP/CP systems. You may want to run var for both reloads!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> i was on a 20wk cycle (STS) and wanted to share with you what happened to me when i was taking 750mg test e, 200mg tren e and 300mg Mast e. i was even taking 250IU HCG 2x/wk and NO AI as you advised. I did this as my last relaod before i deload at the end of the cycle and after 3-4wks of the above dosages i got an eye infection, UTI (urine traction infection) and high blood pressure (155/90). my blood pressure is good now and have no infections right now. i did blood work when the issue happened and its abvious the blood pressure increase was from the increase of estrogen:
> 
> 1- estrodial 185 (11-44)
> 2- progesterone 0.3 (0.1-0.2)
> 3- Prolactin <0.06
> 
> i had to stop all injs and use the meds given to fight the two infections that i was suffering from, wait for 21 days after my last jab and started my pct which i am still on right now. I'm on my 7th wk of PCT. My PCT consists of 40/40/20/20/20/20 Nolvadex and 100/100/100/50/50/50 Clomid. I'm on my 7th wk of PCT right now.
> 
> ...


1)You needed to Pct with hcg at 2500 eod for 2-3 weeks post cycle not clomid and nolvadex only. 2)dht or Masterone is not going to help with estrogen and especially progesterone. You are stuck with the progesterone increases from the tren. I would use aromasin or arimidex since you are so estrogen sensitive. Nolvadex combine with mast is another option to consider. 3)either or hcg if counterfeit or you are one of these people who will take a long time to recover. Did your balls slowly or abruptly shrink during your cycle when hcg was being administered 2xwk?4)no. 5) run hcg 2500 eod for 3 weeks. First concern is its quality!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Keeping doses reasonable and not overdoing multiple compounds what is the longest any of you have stayed on this program with only 2 week or months 'breaks'?


Honesty, I know of people who have been doing this for over 20 years. But,keep in mind they don't keep increasing dosages after each subsequent reload and they place primary emphasis on injectables, especially testosterone .

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm a little confused about one thing. I'm about to finish my second reload and going to do a deload after. Then I'm taking a break from AAS. Do I do a low dose of test during this second deload and then do PCT? It looks like I'm supposed to do PCT immediately after this reload and no test during this deload, but after reading this through this thread I've found some conflicting language. Just trying to clarify. Thanks in advance.


Techinically you could use either method but w
I have found that guys experience less post cycle crash tapering down to near TRT levels for a 2 week deload then PCT with hcg ,etc for 3 weeks or so.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks so much for your reply! Ill be switching my workouts around to combine checst and bi's into 1 day, and back and tri's into another like you suggested. My only other questions would be, that being this is my first cycle, you still believe that 8 week on, 2 weeks off is the right cycle for me? I am taking Test Enth and still trying to figure out exactly what I should be taking for PCT. Were you saying that if I take HCG threwout my cycle that I can skip taking anything else for PCT? Also, if I chose to do a full PCT instead of HCG the entire cycle, will I be able to fit a full PCT into only 2 weeks, and exactly what would you recommend taking for it?
> 
> EDIT: Ronnie id also like to add that I realize that you are a trainer, meaning you usually make money helping guys get big. This being said if you contact me via PM, I have no problem giving you a little cash for your time helping me out. I appreciate your help and realize you are busy.


If you pct during cycle continue post cycle therapy for an additional 2 weeks using a higher dosages eod 1500 is a good number. If you do not pct during cycle then use an even higher dosage for 3 weeks- like 2500 eod.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie when you get a chance can you look at #5234.
> 
> Also in addition to #5234 if I was to run 500iu per week of hcg during the cycle instead of 2500iu eod at the end what would be the difference?
> 
> Thanks.


Not That much difference at all given your cycle was only 20 weeks in length.

----------


## TJ413

Hey Ron, how does this look for a 5 day split doing the slingshot training. 

Mon. Chest
Tues. Back
Wed. Off
Thurs. Shoulders , traps
Fri. Bis, tris, forearms 
Sat. Legs 
Sun. Off 

I do 12 intense sets for each muscle group

----------


## lynxeffect1

i was told proviron combined with nolva almost works as good as an ai ? yet safer and can be ran for months on end . if you sensitive to putn on lots of water weight how do u go about staying on an ai year round? cycle between arimidex and aromasin , den maybe nolva proviron ? i know u mentioned use less test and more anabolics, but if u really wanted test there and has estro issues ? 
also ron for someone whos only using aas and not insulin , is white basmati rice fine for offseason compared to wholegrain brown rice? i thought id bloat more since basmati is fast releasing but someone told me that white is better for offseason because and wont bloat you where as brown would in the offseason and shud be used when dieting?

----------


## The Titan99

> Techinically you could use either method but w
> I have found that guys experience less post cycle crash tapering down to near TRT levels for a 2 week deload then PCT with hcg,etc for 3 weeks or so.


See! I thought I had a PHD in STS, but you learn something new everyday. I always advise people asking me about STS reload 8 weeks, deload 2 weeks, followed by nothing for 2 weeks (if your using test e) the day 15 PCT starts. I thought the 2nd deload was if you planned to continue reloading with AAS (like I do). I would think after the cycle you'd want to go straight for hpta start up asap. I've no experience there though. Lol!! The silver lining to trt!!!

----------


## The Titan99

> Hey Ron, how does this look for a 5 day split doing the slingshot training. 
> 
> Mon. Chest
> Tues. Back
> Wed. Off
> Thurs. Shoulders , traps
> Fri. Bis, tris, forearms 
> Sat. Legs 
> Sun. Off 
> ...


I'd switch arm day and leg day around. Give your arms a rest day after shoulder. Just mho. Of course there's a lot to be said for a good day or two off after leg day. I'm interested to see what Ron says.

----------


## lla23

1234

----------


## lla23

Hey Ronnie, what's ur take on this? I have problems getting HCG as it's expensive and Titan99 was suggesting this..




> Thanks Titan99 for advising me bro.. So do u mean my cycle will be like this?
> 
> How about my PCT, what should I use? Novaldex or clomid?
> 
> I will be starting 2nd cycle with Test E again when I'm done with this protocol.
> 
> Phase 1-
> 500 mgs of test weekly,
> 1st 8 weeks reload (250 mgs injection twice a week)
> ...

----------


## lla23

And this too...




> Yea, that's how I would do it and how I think Ron would tell you to do it also except you run the HCG for the 2 weeks after your last shot of test, then on day 15 (following last shot) start PCT. I don't like clomid and Ron doesn't think it's necessary. Torem is what I would use with the Nolvadex for 3 weeks on both, but I'm on HRT so I don't do PCT personally. Ron's a lot more knowledgeable on that front. On all fronts really, but there for sure. One thing I would do differently though and hopefully Ron corrects me if I'm wrong, but after phase 2 of the blast I would carry on through with the same diet as I was on cycle all the way through PCT to avoid muscle loss, while at the same time deloading and reloading as usual with your training.
> BTW, a good dose of Vitamin C daily throughout PCT should help control cortisol levels.

----------


## >Good Luck<

Hey ron, what do you think:

Week 1-8 test e 350mg tren e 200mg
Week 9-10 test e 200mg

Week 11-18 test 350mg tren e 200mg tbol 75mg per day
Week 19-20 test e 200mg

nolv 20mg daily 4 weeks hcg 2500iu eod for 3 weeks starting 1 week after last pin

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello Ronnie. I've recently returned to this thread for a few reasons. I've been on TRT over a year, and done one 12 week blast. My training is more focused on powerlifting however. I was contemplating keeping my trt dose constant, but adding prop in for 8 weeks at a time, and upping my ai for the duration. I was kind of wondering how I could make this method work for my goals.
> 
> My training is rather interesting and is basically 4 sessions a week. 2 devoted to bench 2 to S/DL. I'll rotate through one session of bench will be say 5 rep, the next accesory, the next heavy 1-3 rep, then the next 8-12 rep. It is almost like the deload is built in, but still if i push too hard on every one of them, then eventually one is going to suffer soon after. I also change heavy movements so they tend to be only hit once a month. I'm not opposed to adding in official deloads at all.(this is overly simplifying my routine.) I also do supplemental work for back, rear delts, some arm work and shoulder work, as well as leg accessories, nothing very high volume however.
> 
> I had considered running 8 weeks of prop then 3 weeks without, all the while on trt dose. Wondering if I should change it to 8 and 2, or even 6 and 2. or maybe even 6 and 1, or 5 and 1.
> Typical powerlifting deloads are 1 week out of 6, and consist of a week of higher reps and much less weight. But they also are hitting it hard and heavy every week. I like to think i do the same with my 5 rep days. But not sure where to go with this change.
> It all depends on the routine. If you are hitting the same muscle twice a week for powerlifting do low reps early in the week and higher reps later in the week 
> After I get set up with prop, probably make my own, I want to start this up and see if I can do it continually for very long periods. Of course health is a concern, I donate blood regularly just on trt to make sure. s/b/dl is 567/405/485 raw, and my goals are well above 600 on s/dl and get close to 500 lb bench. 
> 
> ...


I would use 5 reps for 4 weeks. Then progress to 1-3 reps for 4 weeks then use 10-15 reps for a 2 week deload. Run prop during reloads and run TRT during deloads. Always keep ancillary work between 8-15 reps.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, how does this look for a 5 day split doing the slingshot training. 
> 
> Mon. Chest
> Tues. Back
> Wed. Off
> Thurs. Shoulders , traps
> Fri. Bis, tris, forearms 
> Sat. Legs 
> Sun. Off 
> ...


It's my favorite 5 day training split!

----------


## montana3

Great post, for a beginner it was exactly what I was looking for thank you! 
Question: 
Ive been on testosterone therapy for sometime and though its made me feel great my gains in the gym have slowed considerably. (slowed) For this reason, I wanted to incorporate tren along with my test C for eight weeks to help me add more size. 
However, Im not real sure how much trenbolone , (or if tren is good) to take and can I sill use HCG during the cycle. 
Any info you can give would be greatly appreciated. 
Mike

----------


## LookinToGrow

> Techinically you could use either method but w
> I have found that guys experience less post cycle crash tapering down to near TRT levels for a 2 week deload then PCT with hcg,etc for 3 weeks or so.


Thanks for answering my question Ronnie. You're awesome!

----------


## kelevra

Typical macro;s are 315, 200, and 50
would I keep about the same for back loading and just hit all carbs in first 2 post workout meals?

----------


## Trenaholic

very informative,thank you.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ron... modes on cardio equiopment accurate????

----------


## The Titan99

There he is. Vincent Neil Anderson. 4.2 kg (9.25 lbs). Born August 4th. I haven't eaten a decent meal in a week. Pizza's and bags of KFC. Not good. The baby's great though and so is Da.

----------


## lla23

Congrats bro !!!



> There he is. Vincent Neil Anderson. 4.2 kg (9.25 lbs). Born August 4th. I haven't eaten a decent meal in a week. Pizza's and bags of KFC. Not good. The baby's great though and so is Da.

----------


## slimshady01

> There he is. Vincent Neil Anderson. 4.2 kg (9.25 lbs). Born August 4th. I haven't eaten a decent meal in a week. Pizza's and bags of KFC. Not good. The baby's great though and so is Da.


Holy cow bro congrats!!!!

----------


## ppwc1985

Congrats Titan

----------


## Yellow

> There he is. Vincent Neil Anderson. 4.2 kg (9.25 lbs). Born August 4th. I haven't eaten a decent meal in a week. Pizza's and bags of KFC. Not good. The baby's great though and so is Da.


Congratulations for the baby born, bro!!

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks a lot guy's.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Typical macro;s are 315, 200, and 50
> would I keep about the same for back loading and just hit all carbs in first 2 post workout meals?


I would add carbs in post workout meal as well unless it's late in the evening. Best to always Include some fats to protein and carbs pre-workout!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> There he is. Vincent Neil Anderson. 4.2 kg (9.25 lbs). Born August 4th. I haven't eaten a decent meal in a week. Pizza's and bags of KFC. Not good. The baby's great though and so is Da.


I LOVE IT! Congrats to the both of you....

----------


## Trevtrev

Ronny,

Do you think an 8 week cycle is best for a first time cycle or does this only apply to someone intending to follow your load/deload/load...?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronny,
> 
> Do you think an 8 week cycle is best for a first time cycle or does this only apply to someone intending to follow your load/deload/load...?


A 20 week Slingshot cycle gives the enter results for a beginner than 8 weeks.

----------


## Arnoldtobe

Staying on all the time won't cause "bitch tits"? I thought ur body needs pct and time to get naturally producing testosterone to prevent this.

----------


## CJ1776

My question in new member form:...Started cycle and having some issues... your help is appreciated

That's my question forum ( I really need a few questions answered if you can be of any help, Thanks)...

Here it is again:
I am 45 yrs and started with Test (sus) 1cc/ml and in same stick using Tren at .5cc/ml.... twice per week (started last week)

Second week on.

After my workout partner and I both did same and Pinned ourselves in the Quad Muscle; within 2 days we both developed pain and some muscle swelling below where we Pinned just above the knee in The muscle. Felt like our muscle was swelling and sore (as if it had been worked out). We did not do any leg work out yet.

Next time we did other Quad with same amounts and this time it was severely worse. So the 3rd time we did it back in the same leg as the 1st time. My workout partner is experiencing some pain today (stuck yesterday). I am doing fine now but starting to fell some slight pain.

Okay, so with that info,... what is going on?... Is this normal?
We where worried about moving to the arms or buttock to Stick yet.....
I did Test (Sus) only (1 cycle) 12 years ago with no pain or problems, but only Pinned in my Buttock.


Also, should we be using the same needle to stack Test (Sus) and the Tren?

Any recommendations and knowledge will be extremely helpful.



Also, what are the storage requirements after opening the Bottle... Refrigerate or room temperature?


Thanks,
CJ

----------


## TestAce

Hey Ronnie, what is your opinion in regards to the use of an AI during a 20 week slingshot? Would you say Aromasin at about 12.5mg every day for the full 20 weeks is ok to do? I'm currently on a 20 week slingshot (in my 5th week now) and having been using Aromasin at 12.5mg a day since week 2.

----------


## Norway84

Hi i have read the first 30 pages and from page 100 to last. This is the most educated thred i have read. Bean reading aboute anabolics fore 4 years when i have time of so getting a good understanding what things do. 

I am 29
85kg
1,84 m
Traning fore 7 years but not in the gym so now i want to get som muscle.

My gear
40ml test e
20ml masteron 
200 10mg dbol 
Aromasin just in case
Hcg i want babys
Clomid
Nolva

Reloade
1-8 500mg test 3 times 

De
9-10 250mg in 1 shot w

Re
11-18 600mg test

De
19-20 250 test

My firs qustion is regarding masteron if estro lvls going upp during cycle how mutch shud i start whith in mg and do i need to take same amount during deloade? 

Dbol want to try it during 2 reloade if my body feels good from the test
Would masteron benefit my helth more good then bad whith test dbol?
I am thinking of 30mg dbol a day but thinking its best to take it from w15-18 its safest if i get eny sides sins my cycle is nerly over rigt?

Pct
Nolva
Clomid
Hcg only fore 2 w since used during cycle

Thx fore explended thred and sorry fore bad spelling

----------


## mockery

hey Ronnie, your advice on shoulder rehab with the lifestyle cables and decline hammer strength helped so much and really worked.

curious if you had any opinion or advice on _brachialis_ anticus pain. and how to fix it?

*deep tissue massage helps for 2-3 days no pain, then it comes back. 

*its the little things that hurt it the most, trying to take lids off buckets, trying to move the waist band on my trck suit pants to piss or take them off kills.

* started using straps for teh first time in my life and has helped tenfold

* laterial raises kill it, but the nautilus side raise machine from the 70/80s dont hurt it at all...

* wide grip curls or concentration curls dont bother it

*reverse triceps pushdowns hurt it unless i strap up 


any advice you can suggest would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## Dimebag1982

Would the slingshot training system work when you're not cycling steroids ?

I'm going to be training clean for a while and I'm trying to find out what a solid system is to read up on and get stuck into - can you reccommend one if slingshot is targeted at candidates on gear? Thanks!

----------


## Sathane

I'll have to reread this later.

----------


## diesel808

Hey ronnie just coming off a pretty lengthy cycle wanting to give this slingshot theory a try. Even tho I'm coming a blast going into a cruise would the 2 week deload still be enough time off for me? Cycle consisted

20 week
750 mg test
400mg deca 

Felt tho that my gear was severely underdosed, also this is not my first cycle. Looking to do about the same doses with another brand for this method.

Another question I had was about the 2 week priming phase befor the reload. If I'm using 250mg for the 2 week deload would my dose stay at 250 mg a week during the priming phase or would I start my reload phase with the test and deca, the first 2 weeks being the priming phase.

Thanks ronnie like everyone stated awsome information, wish I had found this when I first had started feels like I'm learning all over again lol.

----------


## MFM

Hello my friend,

1st cycle 12 weeks test e 350mg - deca 200 mg
2nd cycle 12 weeks test e 125 mg - tren a 75 mg eod - winni 50 mg ed

I'm starting my 3rd cycle next week
29 y
179 cm
80 kg
14 %
Goal is to get as much lean muscles as possible while trying to make my bf around 5 %

And the plan is to run a 16 week cycle 

1-16 test e 125 mg ew
1-4 anadrol 50 mg ed
1-14 tren e 400 mg ew (with bromocriptine)
11-16 winni 50 mg ed (oral)
13-16 var 50 mg ed
9-16 hcg 3000iu ew

PCT nolva and clomid

The diet is gonna be around 3500 cal, 350,250,80

1. Do you think my goal is reasonable?
2. Is it a good idea to train each body part twice a week?
3. I'm thinking of drop-sets using maximum weights during cycle, do you recommend that or you got other suggestions?
4. I'm thinking of starting the cycle with t3 and clen to help me lose more fat, what do you think?
5. How to avoid getting bloated from anadrol, should I run nolva with it?
6. Should I run nolva with HCG?
7. Would be better to remove winni and run anavar for 6 weeks instead of 4, or just keep it this way and use them both?

----------


## base4291ball

Best read since joining this forum, thanks Ronnie.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Typical macro;s are 315, 200, and 50
> would I keep about the same for back loading and just hit all carbs in first 2 post workout meals?


You need some fats along with carbs and protein pre-workout to provide sustained energy for workouts.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronny,
> 
> Do you think an 8 week cycle is best for a first time cycle or does this only apply to someone intending to follow your load/deload/load...?


An 8 week cycle will work but a 20 week slingshot cycle works better because it gives you more time to build with virgin receptor sites and more time for the body to adapt to holding onto the extra mass gains- hence more muscle will be maintained post cycle given hcg or hmg is used during pct.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Staying on all the time won't cause "bitch tits"? I thought ur body needs pct and time to get naturally producing testosterone to prevent this.


Bitch tits are more readily obtained by hormonal fluctuations and so is some forms of cancer! For those who are older and or finished having kids, the chances of getting bitch tits are less when you stay on and allow your body to adapt.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi i have read the first 30 pages and from page 100 to last. This is the most educated thred i have read. Bean reading aboute anabolics fore 4 years when i have time of so getting a good understanding what things do. 
> 
> I am 29
> 85kg
> 1,84 m
> Traning fore 7 years but not in the gym so now i want to get som muscle.
> 
> My gear
> 40ml test e
> ...


Run. Have a cc of masteron 3x per week along test. Go ahead and run d-Bol at beginning of second 8 week reload for 8 weeks and have arimidex ready in case of Gyno. Stay on masteron during deloads.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey Ronnie, your advice on shoulder rehab with the lifestyle cables and decline hammer strength helped so much and really worked.
> 
> curious if you had any opinion or advice on _brachialis_ anticus pain. and how to fix it?
> 
> *deep tissue massage helps for 2-3 days no pain, then it comes back. 
> 
> *its the little things that hurt it the most, trying to take lids off buckets, trying to move the waist band on my trck suit pants to piss or take them off kills.
> 
> * started using straps for teh first time in my life and has helped tenfold
> ...


Continue with deep tissue massage to break down scar tissue buil-up. Avoid all offending movements and do more high rep warm up sets or body parts involving the inflammed area. It can take up to a year to get over this kind of tendinitis. Don't try and work through the pain on exercises that are not user friendly because it could turn into tendonosis were the inside of the tendon becomes compromised!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Would the slingshot training system work when you're not cycling steroids ?
> 
> I'm going to be training clean for a while and I'm trying to find out what a solid system is to read up on and get stuck into - can you reccommend one if slingshot is targeted at candidates on gear? Thanks!


Slingshot works great for natural bodybuilders. Everyone needs proper periodization incorporated into their workouts to prevent over- training.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey ronnie just coming off a pretty lengthy cycle wanting to give this slingshot theory a try. Even tho I'm coming a blast going into a cruise would the 2 week deload still be enough time off for me? Cycle consisted
> 
> 20 week
> 750 mg test
> 400mg deca 
> 
> Felt tho that my gear was severely underdosed, also this is not my first cycle. Looking to do about the same doses with another brand for this method.
> 
> Another question I had was about the 2 week priming phase befor the reload. If I'm using 250mg for the 2 week deload would my dose stay at 250 mg a week during the priming phase or would I start my reload phase with the test and deca, the first 2 weeks being the priming phase.
> ...


a priming phase entails coming off all anabolics. Since your gear was way under dosed I would jump straight into a 20 week Slingshot cycle using a different brand of gear this time around. Forget a prime.

----------


## diesel808

> a priming phase entails coming off all anabolics. Since your gear was way under dosed I would jump straight into a 20 week Slingshot cycle using a different brand of gear this time around. Forget a prime.


Ok thanks ronnie

----------


## Crazy Chris

Hey Ron,

I read your advice to "Norway84" to stay on masteron during deloads.
I have a reload coming up consisting of
1000 mg Test C
1000 mg Mast E

During my deload, should I take 1 ml each of Test and Mast, or do you mean to keep ALL of the Mast?

I've heard that Mast is best to run for longer periods, so it makes a lot of sense to keep the Mast during deloads!

Thanks brother.

----------


## Thibodeauxdj21

Hello,

1st/2nd cycle sust 250 ew for 10 weeks.
3rd cycle test e 250 ew and eq 300 ew for 10 weeks.
4th cycle test e 500 ew and eq 600 ew weeks 1-10 and whinny 50 eod weeks 8-12.

I'm planing on doing my 5th cycle and wanted some ideas of what would be the best stack to gaing as much lean mass that will stay on. My last cycle was 5 months ago I've never had problems with side effects.

28 years old
5'9
170lbs
Around 8% bf 
I've been working out for the last 10 years off and on.

----------


## SEOINAGE

> I would use 5 reps for 4 weeks. Then progress to 1-3 reps for 4 weeks then use 10-15 reps for a 2 week deload. Run prop during reloads and run TRT during deloads. Always keep ancillary work between 8-15 reps.


Thanks Ronnie, should be ready to get started soon. Training changed a bit leading into my last meet, and working on planning out the next roughly 8.5 weeks till my next meet. Of course not knowing what I can handle during the reloads with the prop can change how I train afterwords. It gets complicated especially since I am cutting and have lost 30 lbs and plan to drop another 30 by spring.

----------


## zkzkzkz

great post

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron, long time no talk. I've been busy as hell as you can imagine!! You too I take it. I was wondering what you thought about giving Da some HGH. Is it wise while breast feeding? How much to start with? As you can imagine the 10 lb. baby didn't do her body any favors.

----------


## Jessepinkman

thanks for the informational post brother. A lot of info to take in best to read a couple of time to really absorb everything..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> My question in new member form:...Started cycle and having some issues... your help is appreciated
> 
> That's my question forum ( I really need a few questions answered if you can be of any help, Thanks)...
> 
> Here it is again:
> I am 45 yrs and started with Test (sus) 1cc/ml and in same stick using Tren at .5cc/ml.... twice per week (started last week)
> 
> Second week on.
> 
> ...


Pinning in the quadriceps cripples a lot of people. Do pec,shoulder and hip injections instead.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron, long time no talk. I've been busy as hell as you can imagine!! You too I take it. I was wondering what you thought about giving Da some HGH. Is it wise while breast feeding? How much to start with? As you can imagine the 10 lb. baby didn't do her body any favors.


Don't give her anything while she is breast feeding. She's just going to have to ride out the storm. She can start GH after breast feeding is over with. No one knows what it could do to the baby so better safe than sorry.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello,
> 
> 1st/2nd cycle sust 250 ew for 10 weeks.
> 3rd cycle test e 250 ew and eq 300 ew for 10 weeks.
> 4th cycle test e 500 ew and eq 600 ew weeks 1-10 and whinny 50 eod weeks 8-12.
> 
> I'm planing on doing my 5th cycle and wanted some ideas of what would be the best stack to gaing as much lean mass that will stay on. My last cycle was 5 months ago I've never had problems with side effects.
> 
> 28 years old
> ...


Test, winstrol and masteron is a good cycle. Even better with GH thrown into the mix. Use 750 mgs of test weekly, 3-400 mgs of masteron and 50 mgs of winstrol daily.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ron,
> 
> I read your advice to "Norway84" to stay on masteron during deloads.
> I have a reload coming up consisting of
> 1000 mg Test C
> 1000 mg Mast E
> 
> During my deload, should I take 1 ml each of Test and Mast, or do you mean to keep ALL of the Mast?
> 
> ...


Most prefer to mix the test and mast in one shot.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey Ronnie, your advice on shoulder rehab with the lifestyle cables and decline hammer strength helped so much and really worked.
> 
> curious if you had any opinion or advice on _brachialis_ anticus pain. and how to fix it?
> 
> *deep tissue massage helps for 2-3 days no pain, then it comes back. 
> 
> *its the little things that hurt it the most, trying to take lids off buckets, trying to move the waist band on my trck suit pants to piss or take them off kills.
> 
> * started using straps for teh first time in my life and has helped tenfold
> ...


get some adjustable futuro elbow wraps for tendonitus as well. They work great when tightened down during work sets. Cable work can also be great.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Just wanted to say to everyone thanks for your patients. I am tied down with work and completing a book on health and fitness. It's very tedious and time consuming. By the time I get through with work,etc I have very little spare time to write. It's a big project! That's the reason I have not been on the boards lately but that will change in the near future..

----------


## feely73

Awesome info...Thanks!

----------


## Yellow

> Just wanted to say to everyone thanks for your patients. I am tied down with work and completing a book on health and fitness. It's very tedious and time consuming. By the time I get through with work,etc I have very little spare time to write. It's a big project! That's the reason I have not been on the boards lately but that will change in the near future..


We don't mind at all, Ron..

We all want to thank you very much for a lot of priceless & awesome knowledges, experiences, advices & recommendations from you..

Good luck with the book, Ron.. When is it going to be published?

----------


## The Titan99

> Don't give her anything while she is breast feeding. She's just going to have to ride out the storm. She can start GH after breast feeding is over with. No one knows what it could do to the baby so better safe than sorry.


Thanks Ron. Of course your right. Even if it was safe, the chances of a supplier turning bad and selling fakes and what they might contain makes it a scary prospect indeed. She will just have to hang in there with the diet and training for now. There will be plenty of time afterwards for the next level. BTW the baby and Ds are doing great!! This is already better than I ever imagined! :7up:

----------


## Crazy Chris

> Most prefer to mix the test and mast in one shot.


Yeah, I allways mix them in one shot.
But I was more wondering about the deload protocoll for mast. If I take 1 ml of test ew during deloads, should I take the same amount of mast?
This would mean you could stay on mast year round, right?

----------


## Crazy Chris

Ron, I've got an interesting question for you.

I've been thinking of half lifes of steroids and how much that's really still active in your body after a reload.

Example:
If I take 400 mg of test c e3d I get 19 shots in 8 weeks. And with the halflife of test c I would still have about 2.300 mg that's still active on sunday at week 8.
Whith that in mind, is it really necessary to take anything at all during two weeks of deload?

I'm sure that it's not that simple, but still.. it makes me wonder :-)

----------


## Hulk1457

Im trying to put together a 20 week slingshot cycle and wanted to see some input on what you guys think.

I am:
5' 7''
210lbs
BF: 14% ish


Goal:
Im wanting to cut and get my body fat down under 10%

MY GEAR
Test E: 300mg x 50ml
Anavar : 25mg x 180ml
Tren : 100mg x 20ml

Re
1-8 Test E 600mg
1-3 Anavar 60mg ED
4-8 Anavar 90mg ED

De
9-10 Test E 250mg
9-10 HCG 

Re
11-18 Test E 600mg
11-18Tren 50mg EOD

De
19-20 Test E 250mg
19-20 HCG

Should i use my Anavar in my first reload or use tren first then use Anavar is my second reload?

----------


## mannychains

Great info! 
Gotta take time to read it slowly. 
And figure out how long to stay off after 
Deload cycle. Also where r u guys buying 
Ur stuff? I found some for sell on ebay

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Great info!
> Gotta take time to read it slowly.
> And figure out how long to stay off after
> Deload cycle. Also where r u guys buying
> Ur stuff? I found some for sell on ebay


Don't ask for sources. Youll get scammed or busted by the cops or worse.. BANNED FROM THE SITE!

----------


## mannychains

>good luck< 
More like good looking out 
Thanks bro

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ron. Of course your right. Even if it was safe, the chances of a supplier turning bad and selling fakes and what they might contain makes it a scary prospect indeed. She will just have to hang in there with the diet and training for now. There will be plenty of time afterwards for the next level. BTW the baby and Ds are doing great!! This is already better than I ever imagined!


There's nothing that compares to being a childs father. I knew you would make an excellent dad!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Im trying to put together a 20 week slingshot cycle and wanted to see some input on what you guys think.
> 
> I am:
> 5' 7''
> 210lbs
> BF: 14% ish
> 
> 
> Goal:
> ...


Wait and use tren on second reload because it's more powerful..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ron, I've got an interesting question for you.
> 
> I've been thinking of half lifes of steroids and how much that's really still active in your body after a reload.
> 
> Example:
> If I take 400 mg of test c e3d I get 19 shots in 8 weeks. And with the halflife of test c I would still have about 2.300 mg that's still active on sunday at week 8.
> Whith that in mind, is it really necessary to take anything at all during two weeks of deload?
> 
> I'm sure that it's not that simple, but still.. it makes me wonder :-)


Technically you would not have to take anything for two weeks, but we have learned over the years that you will perform better mentally, physically and sexually by keeping test levels more steady with weekly injections during deloads.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> We don't mind at all, Ron..
> 
> We all want to thank you very much for a lot of priceless & awesome knowledges, experiences, advices & recommendations from you..
> 
> Good luck with the book, Ron.. When is it going to be published?


Well, originally I was going to go with Golds Gym for publishing but the lady who is editing my book said my baby has turned into an elephant..lol..Meaning I am going through an agent/ publisher so it can be a part of every gym. My goal in writing the book is to the help all gyms members and personal trainers make the best decisions possible to accomplish their goals. We bodybuilders are in the minority. My book deals with the other 90 percent looking to lose weight and tone up. There's a lot of misinformation out there and my wife and I both are writing this book to help the masses. Obesity and low testosterone levels are epedemic for both
male and female. This book is not about bodybuilding but everyone on this board will be able to learn some very important things about hiw to improve the quality and quantity of their life. Not sure when it will be out but My wife and I are very excited!

----------


## Crazy Chris

> Technically you would not have to take anything for two weeks, but we have learned over the years that you will perform better mentally, physically and sexually by keeping test levels more steady with weekly injections during deloads.


Thanks Ron. That makes sense. I'll keep the TRT dose during deloads.

----------


## matcos

First of all congratulations for your topic.I'm 40 years old and I have almost never used steroids .I would like to make a first cycle to build lean mass.I'm 185cm. and weight 95kg with 15% bf. Could you advise me your ideal cycle for my condition. infinite la grateful. I've got low testosterone and high prolactina and cortisol.
Matteo

----------


## mockery

Hey Ronnie, i think you have missed this question over the years, maybe on purpose? i wanna ask it and hopefully u can help.

with the slingshot method. and being a year out from the next show, staying on for a year using the reload and deload then changing everything for the final 12 weeks. *what do you do with the second 20 week cycle?*

example if you go from testosterone 750mg x 8 weeks, 250mgx 2 weeks then 1.5g x 8 weeks 250mg x 2 weeks.
how would you start the next 8 weeks? would it have to be doubled again from 1.5g to 3g weekly? or would you start again at 750mg or even go to 1g ?

or strangely enough would you do something like keep test a cruise dose and do 20 weeks with high amounts of primo being the lead compound?

Doing 40 weeks is new to me, and there doesn't seem to be any info on it.

Thanks again in advance for all your great work and help.

----------


## kml999

Dear Ron,
after a 20wk STS cycle i did pct and just did my blood work yesterday. the test was done 2 months after my last dose of pct and here are the results that i would like you to comment on:

Total Test: 5.17 (2.8-11)
Estradiol: 26 (11-44)
Prolactin: 1.93 (3.46-19.4)
Progesterone: 0.4 (<0.1-0.2) <--------this is above range!
LH: 6.69 (0.57-12.07)
FSH: 3.79 (0.95-11.95)

everything seems to be normal and the tests show i've recovered, but from where did the progesterone come from? how can i lower it? should i take caber and a small dose of aromasin for 2wks? let me know on what i should do and yea i'm off cycle!

----------


## Chameleon4

New here.. Great post! Any other ways of getting in contact with you for additional questions? Thanks for this. Can't wait to try

----------


## redmeat1

Ronnie great thread bro! I read that your a fan of HMG...never did it but thinking of trying it next pct. Do you have a protocol for this? Do you take it along with hcg . Sorry if you've answered this in previous posts. thanks.

----------


## LbforLb152

Great stuff. Did a killer workout somewhat like that called 5,3,1 my first year of serious bodybuilding, even though I haven't ran a cycle They really bring on mass and density. Anyways cool read!

----------


## LbforLb152

Great stuff. Did a killer workout somewhat like that called 5,3,1 my first year of serious bodybuilding, even though I haven't ran a cycle They really bring on mass and density. Anyways cool read!

----------


## ironmanjames

this method sounds great and i am looking forward to trying it. just wanna make sure i got it right..
for example:
RELOAD:
1-4: 40mg dbol ED
1-8: 700mg Test E
1-8: 500mg Deca 

DELOAD:
9-10: 300mg Test e
9-10: 100mg deca

RELOAD:
11-18: 900mg Test e
11-18: 500mg deca

does this sound about right?
also after the second reload could i go back to a short 6-8 weeks low dose cruise, for example:
1-6: 300mg test e
1-6: 100mg deca
i plan to keep 100mg of deca as a base for joints as i my joints seem to always have issues.

and then do another reload, deload, reload.

so what i have planned is something like this:
Reload 8 weeks
deload 2 weeks
reload 8 weeks
cruise 6-8 weeks
repeat

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Ron,
I've been looking at this stuff for some time now and wondering if you had any experience/knowledge about the pros & cons, dosing, results, etc.

From what I gather it's injectable Dbol /Anadrol 25 mg per ml. How would this effect your liver, given that these 2 compounds are some of the harshest on the liver when taken orally. Also, what would be a good dose given that I've taken both in excess of 100 mg ed? Would you need or want to be injecting 4 ml per day? Holy Hell!! Not to mention test/mast or whatever else you were running with it!!

Another thing, what's the EO stand for? Some type of oil I'd imagine...

This stuff is really got my interest since it seems you could keep doses down, probably run it longer, get that fantastic growth you get from Anadrol/Dbol and probably retain more of it due to the extended run time, all while doing minimal damage to your liver.

Any thoughts?

----------


## SLJohn

I'm excited to try this slingshot method NOW, but just came off a 12 week cycle 13 days ago. I was going to start PCT tomorrow, but after reading this, want to start another 8 weeks now! My 12 week cycle was only 300ish mg/week Test E only (because my hair starts shedding if I do more than 350ish even with finesteride). After asking buddies around, they say it's def OK to do another 8 weeks since I've been on such a low dose? Some of them have been on TestE for YEARS!? I'll be able to bounce back with proper PCT no problems either way since I'm on Test E only? <- what buddies are telling me, but I'd love to hear it from guys on the forums too.

Thanks again in advance for the help.

----------


## NotTheSame

Ok i have a few questions if you have time to answer.

Firstly, as someone who has never used AAS's what is the best way to approach this type of training. I read earlier you said its fine for beginners (as in first time users) but how exactly should i approach it.
Everything i read has told me as a beginner a 12 week cycle with two week gap then a 4 week PCT (planning on running Test E). And that PCT is a time for recovery, much like your deload phases.

But how do i work this in this method? 8 weeks of cycling will take me to a deload phase but by the time the test levels are down to an appropriate level to do a pct ( two weeks after last injection roughly) its time to re load again. Everything else i've read (on these forums too) has told me to reduce workload on a pct. So how can i work in a suitable cycle for someone with my experience into this type of training? I'm just not sure how to set out the cycle week by week using this kind of training.

I'm sure you've answered this or a similar question somewhere in this thread but its 100 pages long. Sorry to ask it again if you have.


Secondly, do you still believe in only taking AI's when needed oppose to as a proactive measure like you mentioned earlier in the thread?

Cheers.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> First of all congratulations for your topic.I'm 40 years old and I have almost never used steroids .I would like to make a first cycle to build lean mass.I'm 185cm. and weight 95kg with 15% bf. Could you advise me your ideal cycle for my condition. infinite la grateful. I've got low testosterone and high prolactina and cortisol.
> Matteo


You need testosterone and cabergoline for starters.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm excited to try this slingshot method NOW, but just came off a 12 week cycle 13 days ago. I was going to start PCT tomorrow, but after reading this, want to start another 8 weeks now! My 12 week cycle was only 300ish mg/week Test E only (because my hair starts shedding if I do more than 350ish even with finesteride). After asking buddies around, they say it's def OK to do another 8 weeks since I've been on such a low dose? Some of them have been on TestE for YEARS!? I'll be able to bounce back with proper PCT no problems either way since I'm on Test E only? <- what buddies are telling me, but I'd love to hear it from guys on the forums too.
> 
> Thanks again in advance for the help.


You will ounce back no problem with proper pct. Anavar is a good addition to test if you have hair loss.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok i have a few questions if you have time to answer.
> 
> Firstly, as someone who has never used AAS's what is the best way to approach this type of training. I read earlier you said its fine for beginners (as in first time users) but how exactly should i approach it.
> Everything i read has told me as a beginner a 12 week cycle with two week gap then a 4 week PCT (planning on running Test E). And that PCT is a time for recovery, much like your deload phases.
> 
> But how do i work this in this method? 8 weeks of cycling will take me to a deload phase but by the time the test levels are down to an appropriate level to do a pct ( two weeks after last injection roughly) its time to re load again. Everything else i've read (on these forums too) has told me to reduce workload on a pct. So how can i work in a suitable cycle for someone with my experience into this type of training? I'm just not sure how to set out the cycle week by week using this kind of training.
> 
> I'm sure you've answered this or a similar question somewhere in this thread but its 100 pages long. Sorry to ask it again if you have.
> 
> ...


You need to o a 20 week Slingshot cycle consisting of 2 reloads and 2 deloads then pct. Never take more drugs than are needed and that certainly applies to anti- es. Keep them on hand in case you need them. Everyone reacts different.

----------


## lynxeffect1

ron is 4 to 5 iu of generic hgh 5 times a week worth taking ? or is it too low a dose since its generic ?

----------


## DawgHouse

replying to get my posts up to 25... using stickies so it doesn't disturb others...

----------


## The Titan99

> replying to get my posts up to 25... using stickies so it doesn't disturb others...


There are thousands of guy's subbed on Ron's thread. You couldn't have picked a worse one if not disturbing was your goal.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> replying to get my posts up to 25... using stickies so it doesn't disturb others...


25 posts won't do shit...start welcoming members or go to the whoring threads

----------


## mockery

Hey Ron hope you and the wife are well.

When a trainee uses static De-conditioning and takes a week off every 8-9 weeks. How can this be used with deloads? , because of life i had to take a week off here in week 7 and i start delaod next week. just do the deload as usual?

but next time when should i use the week off ? 

week 9 
week 10
week 11? these three weeks probably look like the best on paper, maybe week 11 being the best??

Thanks in advance

----------


## Saleem.fr

Is this correct that we should take protein as per our lean body mass and not for fat i.e (if a guy is 200 lbs and his body fat is 15% as per his bodyfat his 30 lbs are fat and other 170 lbs are lean body mass and he should take protein for 170 lbs only and not for another 30 lbs which are fat and then his protein intake if he take 1.5 gms per pound it should be then lbm*1.5= 255grm of protein daily is this correct or not or we should take protein as per over overall body mass which contain fat also

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Is this correct that we should take protein as per our lean body mass and not for fat i.e (if a guy is 200 lbs and his body fat is 15% as per his bodyfat his 30 lbs are fat and other 170 lbs are lean body mass and he should take protein for 170 lbs only and not for another 30 lbs which are fat and then his protein intake if he take 1.5 gms per pound it should be then lbm*1.5= 255grm of protein daily is this correct or not or we should take protein as per over overall body mass which contain fat also


Dont feed the fat!

>good luck<
"He who can take advice is sometimes superior to those who give it"

----------


## SLJohn

> I'm excited to try this slingshot method NOW, but just came off a 12 week cycle 13 days ago. I was going to start PCT tomorrow, but after reading this, want to start another 8 weeks now! My 12 week cycle was only 300ish mg/week Test E only (because my hair starts shedding if I do more than 350ish even with finesteride). After asking buddies around, they say it's def OK to do another 8 weeks since I've been on such a low dose? Some of them have been on TestE for YEARS!? I'll be able to bounce back with proper PCT no problems either way since I'm on Test E only? <- what buddies are telling me, but I'd love to hear it from guys on the forums too.
> 
> Thanks again in advance for the help.





> You will ounce back no problem with proper pct. Anavar is a good addition to test if you have hair loss.


Ronnie, I took your advise and tried another 8 week reload after already doing a 12 week cycle and a 2 deload... The reload def works! However, I'm ready to come off NOW as I've had severe, uncomfortable testicular atrophy. It's freaking me out. My last Test E shot was Sunday, Dec 15. What PCT plan to you recommend? I took a pin of HCG last night, but have no more HCG left (bummed a friends last bit). I have nolva and clomid on hand. Please excuse my ignorance on the matter. Thanks in advance for the help.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Ronnie, I took your advise and tried another 8 week reload after already doing a 12 week cycle and a 2 deload... The reload def works! However, I'm ready to come off NOW as I've had severe, uncomfortable testicular atrophy. It's freaking me out. My last Test E shot was Sunday, Dec 15. What PCT plan to you recommend? I took a pin of HCG last night, but have no more HCG left (bummed a friends last bit). I have nolva and clomid on hand. Please excuse my ignorance on the matter. Thanks in advance for the help.


I know ronnie is very busy lately so ill try to help as much as I can, and ron will help when he comes around im sure. 

Since it seems you havent run hcg on cycle I wouldsay you need to blast hch as soon as possible. You should be using 2500iu eod for 3 weeks. Generally, when using test e, you need to wait 18 days from last pin to start pct. I would run the hcg as mentioned immediately, for 3 weeks and 18 days from dec 15, I would run nolvadex 4 weeks at 40/20/20/20 & clomid for 4 weeks at 50/50/50/50 

When I use that much hcg, I personally experience discomfort in the testes. Ejaculation relieves this discomfort for me. Daily or eod for me is enough relief.

Good luck

>good luck<
"He who can take advice is sometimes superior to those who give it"

----------


## btrizzyb

So I want to give your slingshot method a try! I will be doing 8 weeks of 200mg Test P/ 200mg of NPP EOD. Along with the proper HCG and Amirdex of course. I stop taking the test/npp for weeks 9 and 10, should I still continue hcg and amirdex though? For weeks 11-18 should I do the same as 1-8 or do you have a better recommendation for me? Do I need to go off cycle for 18 weeks then? Seems like a long time to be off.

----------


## SLJohn

> I know ronnie is very busy lately so ill try to help as much as I can, and ron will help when he comes around im sure. 
> 
> Since it seems you havent run hcg on cycle I wouldsay you need to blast hch as soon as possible. You should be using 2500iu eod for 3 weeks. Generally, when using test e, you need to wait 18 days from last pin to start pct. I would run the hcg as mentioned immediately, for 3 weeks and 18 days from dec 15, I would run nolvadex 4 weeks at 40/20/20/20 & clomid for 4 weeks at 50/50/50/50 
> 
> When I use that much hcg, I personally experience discomfort in the testes. Ejaculation relieves this discomfort for me. Daily or eod for me is enough relief.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> >good luck<
> "He who can take advice is sometimes superior to those who give it"


Thanks you for the prompt reply, Good Luck. I can't get any HCG though, don't have a source :-( I've ordered some HCGenerate which is the only similar I can find. HCG would be nice to find though.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Thanks you for the prompt reply, Good Luck. I can't get any HCG though, don't have a source :-( I've ordered some HCGenerate which is the only similar I can find. HCG would be nice to find though.


Where are you located?

>good luck<
"He who can take advice is sometimes superior to those who give it"

----------


## SLJohn

baton rouge, la

Thanks!

-SLJohn

----------


## >Good Luck<

> baton rouge, la
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -SLJohn


Then you have many options. Domestic hcg sources are everywhere. Search google for hcg pregnyl

>good luck<
"He who can take advice is sometimes superior to those who give it"

----------


## kml999

Dear Ron,
i am having an increase in BP and increase in progesterone that i'm trying to lower. My cycle started with 100mg/wk of test e, 300mg/wk tren e, 200mg Mast E and 2IU of HGH 5 on 2 off. wanted to try the low test/high tren combo and how my body reacts to it. within two weeks my BP went sky high to 182. did blood work and my e2 was 250 (11-44) , progesterone 0.4 (<0.1-0.2), prolactin 0.6 (3.5-11). I was using Letro as an AI and 0.5mg of caber 2x/wk. So I Stopped the HGH and tren and bp went down to 152-160, which is still high. Doc prescribed me BP meds and they barely do much (temp usage until i get this issue resolved). Increased the letro for a few days then ran aromasin for 3 wks. Now i checked my E2 twice already after the incident and now its in range 10 (11-44), prolcatin is still low BUT progesterone is still out of range 0.3 (<0.1-0.2). My eyes got swell during my last cycle when i was trying Deca and im going through the same issue (eyes becoming swell because of increased bp), so i am sure the issue is from increased progesterone, but it doesnt want to go lower than 0.3 since the last 6 wks. currently i'm doing 250mg test e/wk and 12.5mg ED of Aromsin and my bp is still in 150-160 range. I did a long research on how to lower progesterone and it seems there are drugs out there that people didnt comment or try yet. I'm even taking 1000mg of vit c, B complex, Niacin, fish oil, UDCA, Mult Vit, amino acids and whey protein shakes.

As an extra note: Did Liver function test, lipid profile test and all were good.

how can i lower my Progesterone? cause i'm sure its the cause of my increased bp?!

----------


## CaptainDwamn

Hey Ronnie, great read! 

I have a question regarding the slingshot training! I understand it's designed to help people get the most out of their anabolic cycles but would you recommend these reloading and deloading phases for someone who's not using anabolics for in a regular training routine? Also curious if the number of sets per muscle for each week should be adjusted?

----------


## Crazy Chris

> Hey Ronnie, great read! I have a question regarding the slingshot training! I understand it's designed to help people get the most out of their anabolic cycles but would you recommend these reloading and deloading phases for someone who's not using anabolics for in a regular training routine? Also curious if the number of sets per muscle for each week should be adjusted?


The slingshot training system is by far the best method I've ever tried. The benefits are many and one of them is that it works just as good both with and without aas.

I don't think the number of sets need to be adjusted. I rather think (this is my opinion) that when you're on aas you need to keep the number of sets down and perform every excercise with much better form, because the muscles gain size and strenght much faster than the tendons and joints can keep up with.

----------


## nussnussbaby

Thanks for posting!

----------


## chris colt

Hi all, 

Wow, what a great read.. This thread is seriously like the holy grail of training methods! 

I've been experimenting with AAS for the past few years and I have noticed that when running 12+ week cycles that there is a serious adaption point, where gains and progress really will stop without increasing dosage, but have had great success by adding or changing compounds at week 9, without having to increase my dosage of test, which is usually between 400 and 725. 

The training aspect of Slingshot is very profound as well, 2x a week training incorporating heavy and high volume work together gives my body a great look but I always end up becoming either overtrained, injured or plateauing from doing the same thing for too many months. Reloading and deloading is a great concept and I'm looking forward to applying it to my training. 

I'm considering doing a 30 week run using Slingshot Training and the slingshot anabolic cycle method, and it would look something like this:

RELOAD 1:
1-8: Test E 500 mg/wk
1-4: Dbol 30-50 mg/day

DELOAD 1:
9-10: Test E 200 mg/wk

RELOAD 2:
11-20: Test E 600 mg/wk
11-20: Deca 400 mg/wk
14-17: Dbol 30-50 mg/day

DELOAD 2:
21-22 Test E 200 mg/wk

RELOAD 3:
23-30 Test E 700 mg/wk
23-30 Tren A 75 mg/day
23-25 Dbol 30-50 mg/day 

With 500 iu of hcg a week and .5 mg of letrozole twice a week starting at week 2 up until PCT starts. These two dosages have worked wonders for me in the past. 

PCT would be heavy duty, on weeks 33-38 
Clomid 100/100/50/50/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20/20/20


*Ronnie or Good Luck, I want to hear your feedback! Three questions for you* 

1. Do you think this would be an effective/worthwhile anabolic cycle because of the incorporated deload phases and going from _just test_ to _test+deca_ then finally _test+tren_, or would I perhaps be better off running it with 2 reloads instead of 3, going from _test to test+secondary compound_ OR _test+secondary a to test+secondary b_? It would be a waste if my body was excessively under-responsive by reload 3. 

2. And Is it necessary for me to ramp up the dosage of test every reload like that, even though I'm adding a new compound each time? Once again, I don't want to be wasteful.

3. What do you think about this cycle as far as recovery is concerned. My last cycle was a 20 weeker, Adding 50 mg/day of Tren A to 500 mg of Test E at week 12 and recovery was no problem. I've been off for 6 months now. I'm 28, this would be my longest cycle yet. 


I really appreciate your time, and if any other experienced member would like to chime in, please do!

----------


## Filiprosic

i have been training 1 year and 1 month now i wanna get on clen to get shredded results i weigh 78 now i did way 84 someone help a brother out im new to this site so any infomation would help ..

----------


## sambrown

This is really awesome post. I really learned lot of thing from this post. Thank You.

----------


## briansvk

Ronnie please I need some help here...:

I started reloading and deloading in april last year. I tryed several thigs, but the principle stays the same.. 8 week reload with 2-3 week deload (3 for deca only). Every time I went with high testosterone , basically 500mg/E3D which means 1.1g/week plus somthing... I went deca (583mg/week) 3 reloads in a row but the effect was descending... First reload was the best second was fine last one was wierd. I did not really felt like on bunch of anabolics.

So I came with an idea that the best and most effective way to do this will be to change compounds every or at least every other reload.

So now I am on 1,1g test E and 350mg Tren Hexa/week (plus GHG 4IU/day and slin 2*10IU/day) which is great cycle (Tren always made me feel like god ). Now I am thinking about a change... I always ran high Test and I would like to try go with low for one or two reloads.

So my dilema is whether continue with Tren, but make it 250mg Test/week and up Tren to 700mg/week or... Change compounds and go with 250mg Test and 700-900mg Primo/week for 8 weeks and than switch back to tren and go 250mg Test/week and Tren to 700mg/week...

HGH stays on all the time (at least that is the plan).

Please suggestions...

----------


## Geraldo

I'm junior member

----------


## Alirezo0o

> i have been training 1 year and 1 month now i wanna get on clen to get shredded results i weigh 78 now i did way 84 someone help a brother out im new to this site so any infomation would help ..


Read more about clen , it doesn't work alone. you should take a lot of other stuff and the most significant training experience and healthy and clean diet

----------


## saputr4

thanks for post, i'm new here..

----------


## mark woods

very good read!! I understand you say for optimal gains 8 weeks are proven best but as a beginner and someone who is new to this and trying to learn does this mean the 10/12 weeks test e only cycle for beginners is slightly contradicted or is it aimed at the people who are doing this a while and are more experienced hope its not a silly Q?? TKS MARK

----------


## petegriffinjr

Good stuff

----------


## proteinshake1992

Hello Ronnie,

As I'm still natural and looking for a training tactic that can keep providing me with gains over time, your "slingshot training" might provide me with that.
Although, I have a couple of questions. I hope you have time to answer them.
Is it recommended for a 100% natural lifter to adjust the reload and deload period? Make it shorter in terms of weeks? For example a 4, 5 or 6 week reload combined with a 1 week deload? Or should I roll the exact same schedule as you made it?
My idea is also too cut back protein on the deload period and exchange the calories from protein with calories from fat.
(I'm on 60 grams fat netto every day year round maybe good too shift some in during deload?)

Anyways please comment on my questions, thank you very much!
If you have more suggestions please tell me!

----------


## JuiceBox7

great post man

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Ronnie (or anybody who wants to chime in),

I am going to compete in NPC next year for the first time. I have a few questions. At the end of my test/tren cycle I am on now I will be taking 8-10 weeks off. Would it just be better to run trt dose of test vs. PCT with that short of a break? 

Also my bulk for 16 weeks will look close to this.
Test E: 1g/week
EQ: 1.5g/week
Adrol: 50-100d/6weeks
HGH: 4iu/day
Insulin : 8iu/day
IGF 1 LR3: 100mcg/day

Any thoughts or suggestions?

----------


## emp

i was directed to try here. hope u get the time to answer, ronnie!

suggested blast with reload/deload

week 1-4: reload
nebido 1000mg in week 1.
testP 50mg EOD
mastP 50mg EOD
trenA 50mg EOD
0.5mg ari EOD
caber. dont remember the doses i did, so anyone care to pitch in? 

week 5-8: deload
nebido 1000mg in week 6.
proviron 25mg ED(getting that from the doc aswell, so safe to take with me offshore)
might consider taking orals. have anavar with me now, so it got through the customs, but if i enter a different country i might not risk it. and i dont know which country im entering before im already on my way to the airport...

week 9-12: reload
nebido 1000mg in week 12.
testP 50mg EOD
mastP 100mg EOD
trenA 75mg EOD
0.5mg ari EOD
caber.

week 13-16: deload
nothing, still cruising on nebido
proviron 25mg ED

week 17-20: reload
1000mg nebido in week 18.
primoA 100mg ED
dont want to add test P, as im at my highest in mg/day of test/nebido from week 18-20.

week 21-24: deload
nebido 1000mg in week 24.
proviron 25mg ED

week 25-28: reload
primoA 100mg ED

here's my original post: http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...ker-4-4-a.html

im working a 4 on 4 off rotation offshore.

thx!

----------


## zoul

GREAT POST I watched a ton of videos and training videos from Arnold all the way to Ronnie Ive trained hard and kept some gains throughout Im 6'1" 195 lbs 41 yrs of age and not sloppy My strength gains are solid and muscle gains are tapering I want to start my very first cycle test e 500 mgs a week with dbol for 4 weeks I need a source and looking for mentoring...but after reading your post its dead on and would like to ask for you help in my regimen BF is 11% I appreciate your help madmike91745atyahoocom

----------


## Crazy Chris

> Ronnie (or anybody who wants to chime in), I am going to compete in NPC next year for the first time. I have a few questions. At the end of my test/tren cycle I am on now I will be taking 8-10 weeks off. Would it just be better to run trt dose of test vs. PCT with that short of a break? Also my bulk for 16 weeks will look close to this. Test E: 1g/week EQ: 1.5g/week Adrol: 50-100d/6weeks HGH: 4iu/day Insulin: 8iu/day IGF 1 LR3: 100mcg/day Any thoughts or suggestions?


I'd say TRT is a better choice than PCT, even when you're off for a long time.
I allways do TRT, it makes me feel much better overall. Good mood, high libido etc.

----------


## Slacker78

Interesting, thank you.

Although in "Anabolic 9th Edition", William Llewellyn expose also steroids cycle stacks that go over 8 weeks but keeping the same dosages with the same compounds. Could you indicate me where is the part/page in the book ( i have pdf ), he explains about to do not over 8 weeks keeping the same dosages for a particular drug ?

----------


## Slacker78

Toc toc ? :O

----------


## Farmerbrown

I have a guy who has been kinda mentoring me thru my cycles. I just started a cycle of cyp and deca and with the amount I have it is a 12 week cycle. I want to try the 8 week reload and deload. Should I up the intake of the gear and how much if so ? The cyp is in the amp single shots and deca in the reg vials.

----------


## xxDonoxx

awesome having information like this so accessible!

----------


## helpme83

Hi Mr. Rowland,
Please help me. Obesity runs in my family Im 30 around 300lbs., been fat all my life but I eat clean/lifestyle is clean but nothing works for me. Im afraid to take them for lack of knowledge. I don't want to be Mr. Olympia just LEAN. I would like to know precisely what would you recommend 
I need take where to order and how to dose.

----------


## bemch1988

Hey. Thank you for the information. I am going to give this a shot. However I am not currently using and anabolic . 

That being said I am interested in that in the future. If I were to look into using an anabolic sup what would be a good safe first cycle? I seem to see a lot of people mention test and deca as a good stack.

----------


## bemch1988

Your cycle seems to be a little bit more mild than others on here. This is what I would consider doing and I would like to know if you have noticed any adverse effects? How significant was your gain in comparison to natural training and how long do you cycle of totally when you finish those 20 plus week cycles?

----------


## Grim31

This just changed the way i look at cycling. Very different from what I normally have heard. The info backs it up though. I'm always looking for the maximum effect w/ minimal health effects. Thanks!!

----------


## Jay-1000

Guys is this thread no longer in use now? I see Ronnie has not made any replies in a long time..?

----------


## Archx91

Awesome post! Thanks a lot! Much appreciate.

----------


## FiLL

Just wanted to say this is a great thread and a good read!

----------


## enders1950

hey Ronnie what steroids would you recommend to a beginner? This will be my first cycle and I would like to know what would be the best to bulk up.

----------


## squatalltheway

Weeks 1-8 (500 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 9-10 (250 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 11-18 (750 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 19-20 (250 mgs of test per week)
Week 21 PCT , clomid 50/50 nolva 20/20

pct good2go? im only injecting test test enanthate 
or you recommend a better pct?

next time i wanna do something like this

Weeks 1-8 (750 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 9-10 (250 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 11-18 (1000 mgs of test per week)
Weeks 19-20 (250 mgs of test per week)
Week 21 PCT , clomid 50/50 nolva 20/20

then go off for like 4 weeks and start over on 500mg again.

----------


## Ndbeach

Ronnie what are some good veteran cycles? Looking for higher mg and multiple products. Including peptides.

----------


## Bob segal

On the deload
Is two weeks enough to let myostatin to decrease from a cycle

----------


## FluffyBeginner

Hey guys,

So need a bit of ADVICE ASAP.

So read up on your site and found this comment so decided to go for Tesp P, but twice a week injecting.

Just finished my second week got a couple questions:

Shots 1-3 - 0.50 ml of 100mg Test P
Shots 4-6 - 0.75 ml of Test P
After week 3 was planning on upping to 1ml of 100mg Test P - do you think this is too little? 

I have been injecting twice a week Monday and Thursday so far, but should I up to 3 times?

What do you recommend?

PS been injecting into my glutes... is it supposed to be painful the next 2 days?


Stats:

Age: 23
Height: 1.84m
Weight: 90kgs
BF: 14%
Training - Strength 531 3 Times week min
Bench: 115kgs
Squat: 120 kgs
DLift: 180 kgs

Anything else I missed?

I have Nolva, Clomid and HCG on hand for PCT but been reading two different sets of advice - running HCG on cycle and waiting until after. Went with my trainers advice and will run after.

Trainers recommendation:
Week 1-4: Use 0.5 ml of 100mg Tets P for tolerance - TWICE A WEEK
Week 5-8 - Double to 1ml of Test P - TWICE A WEEK

Right now can manage only twice due to the pain and logisitics - am moving . But next week thinking of pinning EOD - 3 times a week?

Will only be able to pin again on Wednesday as will be on the road from Thursday to Saturday and tbh been using nurses at clinic to inject me, still got a bit of needle phobia.


Any advice is appreciated

----------


## SUPERNATURAL

I have not seen a new post from Ronnie in a while. How is he doing?

----------


## Lava

Thank you for taking the time to share your knowledge.

----------


## Truejew15

Hey guys I'm 27 years old I'm 6ft 299 I lost. 28 pound in. Last two months, I'm trying to lose some ore weight I'm about to do my first cycle I actually just started 30 minutes ago.....I did a shit load of research but I wann hear from you guys ...cycle is anavar Winn and tes, the guy told me I needed to do 1cc of test every 3 days withs the bottle says 250mlg , then every other day Winn 1cc and that bottle is 125mlgs and he said 100g of var everyday



All the research I did said that doses was high, so I only took have of a cc of tes and Winn and 50mlg of var.....I'm just trying to lean out not trying to get strong I'm already strong I just wanna lose weight and have better cardio ....I don't wanna take tren I have read up on all the different producs I chose to do these because I'm an athlete .....

can anyone give some advice this will b a 8 week cycle

----------


## tiddly dog

Hey guys New to all of this but I'm about to start a 10 week cycle Tren test equipose and clen can some one help,me out on how and when to,take all,of this

----------


## tiddly dog

> Hey guys New to all of this but I'm about to start a 10 week cycle Tren test equipose and clen can some one help,me out on how and when to,take all,of this


Basically just the clen

----------


## Brawny Snickers

This was a good read.

----------


## Lava

solid post. great info for a newbie

----------


## fresh_start2015

Great reading!!! Helped me understand a lot. Looking to run a cutting cycle and wanting to know what works best. Any suggestions or feedback will be very helpful...

----------


## mkjmadathil

Searching for a genuine seller in Canada. Is anabolic .com or crazybulk.com genuine. It will be great if anyone can help me.
Thanks

----------


## HulkSmash90

Ronnie or somebody else, can you please explain a typical 8 week on 2 week off cycle with Steroids .I'm a bit confused about when your off. Do you stop taking steroids all together for 2 weeks and the anabolic test slowly declines then you go back on for 8 weeks? Or do you lower the dosage for 2 weeks? 

Awesome information by the way!

----------


## 40+ReadyToGetStrong

Let me be clear! Great write up. Thank you for taking the time. 

Cheers!

----------


## Kinkkutorni

How would this plan sound as a cycle with the slingshot training:
As a base 200 mg test cyp all the time (HRT)
8 week reload: test prop 70 mg eod
tren ace 100 mg eod
Pramipexole and arimidex added for sides.

----------


## SonofBragi25

This was incredible. Saving for sure!

----------


## NotNATTY

read understand under sir thank u sir u are the man!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Test won't show results until... well 3-5 weeks.
> Deca for probably 4-6 weeks.


What...even when i shoot test enan on Friday i will feel it on monday..better pump, strength etc....it det Works faster

----------


## william981125

RONNIE DID U JUST EDIT THE 2 week deload to 1 week deload? WHY?! I've been following this and it's been working well for me!

----------


## Sirbattos

Very interesting read, might use this when I get back into training.

Would you make any adaptions to the program whilst using it naturally?
as far as length of reload/deload phases, sets, reps?


and any splits recommended ?
sorry for what may be a silly question

but obviously trying to increase weight over time during reload phase (as body adjusts)

do you increase the weight during the deload phase because of the rep/set decrease?

or is it optimal to reduce everything to let the body slightly de-condition before pumping it again

----------


## BuildingBrute

Good post with great detail!

----------


## Mitch535

And this is the kind of info that brought me to this website. Definitely will change how I'm doing things.

----------


## william981125

> Very interesting read, might use this when I get back into training.
> 
> Would you make any adaptions to the program whilst using it naturally?
> as far as length of reload/deload phases, sets, reps?
> 
> 
> and any splits recommended ?
> sorry for what may be a silly question
> 
> ...


Just do it the same way without the AAS. Splits would be the common splits of (this is what i've been doing while on STS) Chest/Back/Shoulders/Arms/Legs/(Sometimes I'll train a lacking bodypart twice a week). My body actually grows stronger during deload phase because of the heavy and higher sets training during reload. If you feel overtrained/fatigue and lethargic all the time, do a two weeks prime which is like take a vacation and layoff from training or maybe just a lil bit of cardio. The STS is all about making as much gains as possible and rest while holding on to all the gains made and go back to training and making further gains. This is from my experience though.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Slingshot Functional Training is being widely used and has helped many bodybuilders, ranging from recreational to the professional level. I haven't been active in the Slingshot Functional Training thread for a couple of years because I have been busy writing a book to teach weightlifters how to prevent injury and early death. I have seen many people, especially steroid users, get severely injured while lifting heavy. I’ve also seen a lot of steroid users die young from toxins building up in their blood. Black market steroids are the most life threatening because they can make your blood extremely dirty. Heart attacks and strokes are the most common causes of death. Luckily, there are ways to help prevent injury while lifting heavy weights and eliminate toxins from building up in your cells, tissues, and organs. My book gives you insight about the 7 types of Functional Training, the Functional Diet, Functional Cardio, Functional Hormone Replacement, and Functional Sex, just to name a few. 

I realize that almost every member of Steroid.com is on TRT or taking supra-physiological doses of anabolic steroids. What most of you probably don't know is how to counteract the damage that anabolic steroids does to your joints, organs, and immune system. My book teaches steroid users how to counter balance the damage that is often caused by taking steroids to gain maximum muscle mass. It also troubleshoots TRT and how to work with doctors such as those at LowTestosterone.com. 

There's a great chance you will die young and begin experiencing joint pain and sexual dysfunction if you don't apply the information listed in my book, "Functional Training with a Fork"! After you have read the book, I will be available for Q and A in this thread- http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...ml#post7116921

Here’s a link to buy the book on Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/Functional-Tra...ng+with+a+fork

Keep pumping iron and remain healthy!
Ronnie Rowland

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie - I know you've twicked this up a bit from when it first came out but in the deload I was under the impression that not only do you cut your sets in half but you also cut your reps to 4-6. Was that the old way or I'm I just confused?


You only cut your work sets in half. The repetitions stay between 8-15 during reloads and delaods. If your joints are sore then keep the reps on the higher end.

----------


## Ciosa

Great post im going to try this.

----------


## gorog25

> Slingshot Functional Training is being widely used and has helped many bodybuilders, ranging from recreational to the professional level. I haven't been active in the Slingshot Functional Training thread for a couple of years because I have been busy writing a book to teach weightlifters how to prevent injury and early death. I have seen many people, especially steroid users, get severely injured while lifting heavy. I’ve also seen a lot of steroid users die young from toxins building up in their blood. Black market steroids are the most life threatening because they can make your blood extremely dirty. Heart attacks and strokes are the most common causes of death. Luckily, there are ways to help prevent injury while lifting heavy weights and eliminate toxins from building up in your cells, tissues, and organs. My book gives you insight about the 7 types of Functional Training, the Functional Diet, Functional Cardio, Functional Hormone Replacement, and Functional Sex, just to name a few. 
> 
> I realize that almost every member of Steroid.com is on TRT or taking supra-physiological doses of anabolic steroids. What most of you probably don't know is how to counteract the damage that anabolic steroids does to your joints, organs, and immune system. My book teaches steroid users how to counter balance the damage that is often caused by taking steroids to gain maximum muscle mass. It also troubleshoots TRT and how to work with doctors such as those at LowTestosterone.com. 
> 
> There's a great chance you will die young and begin experiencing joint pain and sexual dysfunction if you don't apply the information listed in my book, "Functional Training with a Fork"! After you have read the book, I will be available for Q and A in this thread- http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...ml#post7116921
> 
> Here’s a link to buy the book on Amazon- http://www.amazon.com/Functional-Tra...ng+with+a+fork
> 
> Keep pumping iron and remain healthy!
> Ronnie Rowland


Hi Ronnie,

To be honest, with you I did not know who you are until I did some research. Since then I find my self browsing all your articles all day. I got much useful info.

It is a honour being on the same forum with such a reputable guy like you, but I could mention other members as well.

I cannot wait to receive your book. I ordered before Christmas but still waiting. It is a shame that it not available in the UK. I know it will be a "one-stop shop", but until I got it I would like to ask some question if you do not mind.

*Cardio:*

What are your thoughts about cardio?

Before lifting or after lifting?

Empty stomach or not?

Is it oK on rest days or not?

High intensity or low intensity?

*Training time*

How important the time of the day according to training and diet?

I sometimes work usocial hours and with varying start and finish times. One week I can train 3 am and other 11 am or 4 pm

Could it mess up my diet and the effectiveness of Slingshot training?

*Cycleing*
I just need clarification as I did not read through all the 137 pages jet on this thread. So you believe that long ester drugs like Test E and Deca achieve they bast on week 5-8 than the dose needs to increase.

What should be the increased dose? 

Is it 1/2 or even double?

All the drugs need to be increased?

Fore example my first 8 week would look like this below. How the next eight weeks should look like if I plan to introduce Tren .
Week 1- week 5 Dbol 50mg/ed
week 1- week 8 Teste 500mg/w
week 1- week 8 Deca 400mg/w
week 1- week 10 HCG 500iu/w

I figure out there is three option if I want to follow your training principle.(Actually, I looking to follow the first.)

1. 8 weeks reload on AAS-2 weeks deload-2 weeks PCT (this could be Prime)cont. from beginning

2. 8 weeks reload on AAS-2 weeks deload on AAS-increase dose than 8 weeks deload on AAS-2 weeks deload-2 weeks PCT if not continnue.

3. 6 weeks reload on AAS- 2 weeks deload on AAS- increase dose than 6 weeks reload on AAS- 2 weeks deload on AAS-2 weeks Prime-2 weeks PCT

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> RONNIE DID U JUST EDIT THE 2 week deload to 1 week deload? WHY?! I've been following this and it's been working well for me!


It's been modified to were you can do a 1 or 2 week deload. Some do best with a 2 week deload, but I have found that many (especially competitors) can't deload for over 1 week without going crazy. After a week they are chomping at the bit to go back to higher volume. Do what works best for you. Both ways work. It's up to each individual to find which way works best for their body!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi Ronnie,
> 
> To be honest, with you I did not know who you are until I did some research. Since then I find my self browsing all your articles all day. I got much useful info.
> 
> It is a honour being on the same forum with such a reputable guy like you, but I could mention other members as well.
> 
> I cannot wait to receive your book. I ordered before Christmas but still waiting. It is a shame that it not available in the UK. I know it will be a "one-stop shop", but until I got it I would like to ask some question if you do not mind.
> 
> *Cardio:*
> ...


You can get my book on Amazon even though you live in the UK.

*CARDIO*
1. Cardio should be performed at a steady pace using moderate intensity. HIT and HIIT is recommended only for certain athletes. 
2. Cardio should be done after lifting.
3. Don't perform cardio on an empty stomach as this can cause muscle loss.
4. Cardio is fine on rest days.

*Training Time*
1. It doesn't matter when you train as long as you train.

*Cycling* 
I'm not an advocate of orals such as d-bol because they are hard on the body. Any injectables (not orals) can be increased as needed. However increasing orals pre-contest is fine. You want to increase the injectables of your choice, only enough to gain some additional muscle. Dosage increases can vary among people and you need to watch out for side effects. Some must to double their dosages and some need to make only slight increases. Since your going to add tren I suggest the following:
Week 1- week 5 Dbol 50mg/ed
week 1- week 8 Teste 500mg/w
week 1- week 8 Deca 400mg/w
week 1- week 10 HCG 500iu/w

Weeks 11-18 750 mgs of test-e and 250 mgs of tren/weekly or 500 mgs of test- e and 500 mgs of tren-e / weekly.
Weeks 19-20 HCG

----------


## NACH3

Very excited... Just got your book earlier than expected! 

With my wide variety of injuries, death, and life changing events... Im wondering if it's ok to jump to chap 8 to the immune system as I don't have a spleen and I do take a lot of supps... Are you an advocate of coming off supps say once or twice a yr and minimizing anything we think we have to take(and digest) and try and transfer it to consuming organic whole foods(no GMO)from the earth? 

And just a quick ?... Is it in my best interest to start from beginning... I imagine it tie's everything together better this way! 
Cheers

----------


## gorog25

> You can get my book on Amazon even though you live in the UK.


Yes I did ordered from there, but looks like they got some issues with UK delivery. Ordered 3 weeks before christmas and still no delivery date. Anyway it is not the topic. I should learn some patience.

My Dbol actually injectable. I do not prefer orals for the same reason like you.

Thank you your reply.

I looking forward to read the book.

----------


## s4nchez

great man thankyou

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Very excited... Just got your book earlier than expected! 
> 
> With my wide variety of injuries, death, and life changing events... Im wondering if it's ok to jump to chap 8 to the immune system as I don't have a spleen and I do take a lot of supps... Are you an advocate of coming off supps say once or twice a yr and minimizing anything we think we have to take(and digest) and try and transfer it to consuming organic whole foods(no GMO)from the earth? 
> 
> And just a quick ?... Is it in my best interest to start from beginning... I imagine it tie's everything together better this way! 
> Cheers


I am glad you received my book! Yes the entire book fits together like a giant puzzle. 

I do not recommend going off TRT dosages of test, especially for those who have immunodeficiency (failure of the immune system to protect the body adequately from infection, due to the absence or insufficiency of some component process or substance) because testosterone stimulates the immune system. However, I do recommend taking a break from higher dosages of anabolics from time to time. I also do not recommned oral steroids such as d-bol and anadrol even though they put on mass/strength. Injectables are much safer! 

I believe donating blood 3 times per year (every 4 months) would be fine in your case, but not every 2 months. Donating too often can lower immunity.

Yes I am a big advocate of organic/non GMO food. You will find out why when you read the GMO section of the book. Sugar is terrible for the immune system and artificial sweetners can also be bad.

----------


## NACH3

L


> I am glad you received my book! Yes the entire book fits together like a giant puzzle. 
> 
> I do not recommend going off TRT dosages of test, especially for those who have immunodeficiency (failure of the immune system to protect the body adequately from infection, due to the absence or insufficiency of some component process or substance) because testosterone stimulates the immune system. However, I do recommend taking a break from higher dosages of anabolics from time to time. I also do not recommned oral steroids such as d-bol and anadrol even though they put on mass/strength. Injectables are much safer! 
> 
> I believe donating blood 3 times per year (every 4 months) would be fine in your case, but not every 2 months. Donating too often can lower immunity.
> 
> Yes I am a big advocate of organic/non GMO food. You will find out why when you read the GMO section of the book. Sugar is terrible for the immune system and artificial sweetners can also be bad.


Thx for the reply, Ronnie! I'm learning A LOT! I couldn't be happier and I appreciate the details regarding our immune systems and the importance of TRT in that equation(I'm getting it  :Smilie: ) 

Thx again, Ronnie!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> L
> 
> Thx for the reply, Ronnie! I'm learning A LOT! I couldn't be happier and I appreciate the details regarding our immune systems and the importance of TRT in that equation(I'm getting it ) 
> 
> Thx again, Ronnie!


I'm very glad to hear your starting to get it NACH. That's why I took out the time to write "Functional Training with a Fork". If everyone would read it and follow it's principles they would live a longer happier life!

----------


## Ciosa

Ronnie I just got your book 2 days ago...all I can say is wow ...great reading ...Ronnie I have a question about stacking..I am going to start the slingshot in February. .I want to take 
1.300mg. Of test cip.
2 400mg.of Eq.
3 50 mg a day of var. 
Would you suggest anything else I would need to take while doing this slingshot I have a Al. On hand but don't really want to take it because I been reading on here it hurts your joints .
I'm 52 years young 196 lbs 15 % body fat i work out 5 days a week and sometimes 6..I want to to hard as I can for the up incoming spring and maybe even go into a old man show lol..thank you for all the info your book is great ...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie I just got your book 2 days ago...all I can say is wow ...great reading ...Ronnie I have a question about stacking..I am going to start the slingshot in February. .I want to take 
> 1.300mg. Of test cip.
> 2 400mg.of Eq.
> 3 50 mg a day of var. 
> Would you suggest anything else I would need to take while doing this slingshot I have a Al. On hand but don't really want to take it because I been reading on here it hurts your joints .
> I'm 52 years young 196 lbs 15 % body fat i work out 5 days a week and sometimes 6..I want to to hard as I can for the up incoming spring and maybe even go into a old man show lol..thank you for all the info your book is great ...


I'm glad you like my book Ciosa! 

I would recommend bumping up your test cypionate to 500 mgs per week. The eq and var dosages are fine. You need to add a little tren 12 weeks before show time..

----------


## Ciosa

Ronnie when I do slingshot do you think I can do how many loads and deloads sessions before I should pct..it seems like you DoNt really need to pct.with this program at least I think you said that in your column...is that true....

----------


## Ciosa

Also do you think I should take a Al or not sorry i didnt put that in my first question l

----------


## Ciosa

Also do you think I should take a Al or not sorry i didnt put that in my first question l

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ronnie when I do slingshot do you think I can do how many loads and deloads sessions before I should pct..it seems like you DoNt really need to pct.with this program at least I think you said that in your column...is that true....


It depends! If you are wanting to have kids I would certainly PCT after 2-8 week reloads and 2-2 week deloads (20 week cycle).

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Also do you think I should take a Al or not sorry i didnt put that in my first question l


Taking anti-es is a catch 22! Taking anti-es in and of themselves often cause heart problems so I would not take them if you can get by with it. However, if you start developing gyno then you need them. Also, having estrogen levels that are too high are linked to heart disease and cancer. Unless your a national level or professional competitor I see no value in taking large dosages of steroids that cause excessive amounts of estrogen build up. Many people can take 500-600 mgs of test weekly without becoming estrogen dominant.

----------


## michaelmike222

If you have had gyno surgery in the past with the glands removed, can you still get gyno?

----------


## Ciosa

Would I need to p.c.t. if I stay on 300mg.of test c.after I do a 20 week cycle of sling shot I have colmid and nova on hand ..if I stay on test..should I use the p.c.t...I'm little confused in reference to this

----------


## 45lb

Thanks Ronnie!

----------


## elmafud

> RONNIE DID U JUST EDIT THE 2 week deload to 1 week deload? WHY?! I've been following this and it's been working well for me!


 can the side affects of norditropin be permanent as I had a 5 month course and been 2 months and are having loads of side affects thanks

----------


## MikeyMoo

For a newbie, this has been an excellent read. Can I ask something..

You say 14-20 functional sets per body part, per week is ideal. If I have an hour slot each weekday lunchtime to train, what would be the most effective way to go about incorporating this into my routine?

----------


## nandodiaz

> I'm glad you like my book Ciosa!
> 
> I would recommend bumping up your test cypionate to 500 mgs per week. The eq and var dosages are fine. You need to add a little tren 12 weeks before show time..



Hey im new on bodybuilding, I trained for about a year then stopped. I don't understand most of the stuff on your article because I never done steroids nor read article about bodybuilding so most of the words are new for me. Can you explain it to me really quick (bodybuilding for dummies mode)? Also its because English is my second language. Just wondering what steroids to take and a program. I don't want to get extremely big, just gain about 20 lbs of muscle. Thank you for your time.

----------


## dchris17

Good info!

----------


## nandodiaz

Hey im new on bodybuilding, I trained for about a year then stopped. I don't understand most of the stuff on your article because I never done steroids nor read article about bodybuilding so most of the words are new for me. Can you explain it to me really quick (bodybuilding for dummies mode)? Also its because English is my second language. Just wondering what steroids to take and a program. I don't want to get extremely big, just gain about 20 lbs of muscle. Thank you for your time.

----------


## Xv1d

> Hey im new on bodybuilding, I trained for about a year then stopped. I don't understand most of the stuff on your article because I never done steroids nor read article about bodybuilding so most of the words are new for me. Can you explain it to me really quick (bodybuilding for dummies mode)? Also its because English is my second language. Just wondering what steroids to take and a program. I don't want to get extremely big, just gain about 20 lbs of muscle. Thank you for your time.


Are you not wondering about the side effects of steroid use ? The possible irreversible effects on your health? How you should use them in a safe manner? What the consequences of using steroids are for the young, possibly for your future?

This is not something you should take lightly. Read and read some more so you can make an educated decision.

----------


## nandodiaz

> Are you not wondering about the side effects of steroid use ? The possible irreversible effects on your health? How you should use them in a safe manner? What the consequences of using steroids are for the young, possibly for your future?
> 
> This is not something you should take lightly. Read and read some more so you can make an educated decision.



I do worry about it, but im guessing some ppl here know of some that are not that bad, and i just want use a small amount

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I do worry about it, but im guessing some ppl here know of some that are not that bad, and i just want use a small amount


For what you are talking about, you can stick with creatine and protein and consistent hard work/proper nutrition. 

Steroids are not a quick fix magic pill/needle... there are consequences and effects that last a life time. You may think it's harmless and an easier way to the finish line but the truth is that if you work you genes to the limit- you'll probably be one of those people who don't care for what steroids will do to you... they bring you BEYOND your limit not TO your limit... I get the sense you're not looking to become the next Arnold so why go the drug route??

----------


## nandodiaz

> For what you are talking about, you can stick with creatine and protein and consistent hard work/proper nutrition.
> 
> Steroids are not a quick fix magic pill/needle... there are consequences and effects that last a life time. You may think it's harmless and an easier way to the finish line but the truth is that if you work you genes to the limit- you'll probably be one of those people who don't care for what steroids will do to you... they bring you BEYOND your limit not TO your limit... I get the sense you're not looking to become the next Arnold so why go the drug route??



Its that i dont have a lot of energy when i get off work. Im looking for extra energy. I work 16 hrs a day. And when ill go to the gym i dont know what routine to do and ill waste like an hour or 2 there and get out of the gym tired, and there was no quick progress

----------


## login69

I am at the school till 5pm every day and I have to study every evening, so I kind of know how you feel. I tried to do 6 days workout where I do entire body twice in these six days. Every day is only about an hour and 15 min, which is not bad. 
Day one: chest, shoulder, back
Day two: biceps, triceps
Day three: legs
Then repeat
For each day just do the basic "best" exercises like: bench press, flies with dumbbells. Copy some exercises from other guys that you think you may like.
I like this program because that way I don't have to spend that much time at the gym and if I miss a day, I still do the body part at lest once a day.
Try it

----------


## login69

Just be careful about the scams.

----------


## thall1

Good read. Very informative.

----------


## MSphysique

Good read, thanks a lot for the post man!  :Smilie:

----------


## MikeBarnes

Post is a solid 9 years old but throws up some greatly relevant points on diet, training & aas. Really interesting concept.
Few qts.
1. Many of you guys used this method? Results? 
2. Blast and cruise myself, how does the 8 week load & 2-3 week deload affect yer blood work? 
3. Long esters okay to run throughout? 
4- Really interested in adopting this concept for a solid 12 months. This will include contest prep. How did ye adjust the methods to fit into a pre contest conditioning plan? 
Thanks in advance guys. 
Mike. Ireland

Edited *again* 
I'm sure your sick of answering these qts over and over. Are the principles of the diet plan, training method & slingshot aas protocol laid out in your book? 
Thanks buddy. Really informative read

----------


## mockery

> If you have had gyno surgery in the past with the glands removed, can you still get gyno?


most surgeon won't remove all the gland as it will leave a hole in your chest... a good surgeon will no how to remove and back fill the crater.

if any gland is left it has at the ability to have gyno growth post surgery.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Where u been!?!  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

> Where u been!?!


Just keeping to myself mostly  :LOL:

----------

